# War das Wetter bei Euch heute nachmittag auch so schön?



## felixdelrio (29. März 2008)

Mittags hörte der Schei$$-Regen dann endlich auf und es blieb den ganzen Nachmittag trocken bei strahlendem Sonnenschein


----------



## nimmersatt (29. März 2008)

gilt das noch? ist immerhin ne 730er XT Kurbel dran und der Rahmen 10 Jahre alt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdeger (30. März 2008)

Centiiiiiiiii - aufwachen, auch wenn schon Sommerzeit ist.  


popcornistalle


----------



## zaskar-le (30. März 2008)

Yup  
Heute habe ich wegen den zu erwartenden Sonnenstrahlen extra frei gemacht 
(und dann ließ sich die Sonne leider doch nur eher selten blicken)

*Also erstmal etwas warmgefahren...*
(habe das Foto extra von der anderen Seite gemacht, damit flo nicht wieder das Schnellspanner-Lehrbuch rausholt   )




*Ein typischer Berliner Protzbau.*




*...um Euch die Fragezeichen von der Stirn zu nehmen*




*Vom Fotografieren wurde mir wieder kalt.*
Ich suchte mir etwas zum Warmmachen  




*Nun wurde das Geläuf etwas holpriger.*
Es ging durch den Berliner Grunewald...




*...zu einer kleinen Mini-Abfahrt mit Wasserblick!*
Das ist für Berliner Verhältnisse etwas ganz besonderes.
Musste leider feststellen, dass meine Manitou II doch langsam alt wird.




*So kam ich an der schönen Grunewaldseite der Berliner Havel an.*







Nach 45 entspannten Kilometern gings dann wieder nach Hause.
Bitte steinigt mich nicht wegen des Steuersatzes, das ist mein Arbeitstier.
Die anderen kleinen Fehlerchen findet Ihr ja ganz gewiss auch (ich musste etwas improvisieren) 

Christian


----------



## olli (30. März 2008)

Heute:


----------



## ZeFlo (30. März 2008)

wer findet den fehler?

ze
flo


----------



## zaskar-le (30. März 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> wer findet den fehler? flo



ich glaube ich poste hier bald gar nix mehr


----------



## ZeFlo (30. März 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ich glaube ich poste hier bald gar nix mehr



mannmannmann 

wer bontrager aufkleber auf alurahmen pappt MUSS hartgesotten sein 
das ist 'ne steilvorlage 

ciao
flo


----------



## zaskar-le (30. März 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> wer bontrager aufkleber auf alurahmen pappt MUSS hartgesotten sein



der klebt da seit 1993 drauf und ich mach ihn freiwillig garantiert nie wieder runter. Memories... Ich würde ihn sogar vor Runtermachern verteidigen  Bin trotzdem froh, dass Du -bei diesem Foto- "alt und nahezu blind bist"


----------



## Radlerin (30. März 2008)

War heute auch unterwegs, teils sogar im Sonnenschein, nachdem ich anfangs immer nur mit Wind zu tun hatte.  Leider musste ich heute "morgen" schon Bier trinken, das war nicht gut für die Kondition. Naja, egal.

War unklassisch, dafür aber auf Stahl unterwegs. 









Wünsch euch ne angenehme - sonnige - Woche!


----------



## andy1 (30. März 2008)

3 Stunden mein ca. 97er Inferno gejagt, nur flach aber hat Spass gemacht!
Ist jetzt mein neues Trainingsbike, das Rad ist total wendig.

Die Indy SL hatte erst Probleme gemacht, habe ich notdürftig eine vom Kumpel geschenkte Indy XC reingemacht, fuhr prima - wird aber wenn möglich wieder rück- oder direkt aufgerüstet. 

Hatte erst den Noname-mist runtergeschmissen und XT-Bremshebel und Vbrakes draufgemacht.
Der blöde Etype-Umwerfer wird auch noch dran glauben müssen, der fängt nur den ganzen Matsch ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neckarinsel (31. März 2008)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Wünsch euch ne angenehme - sonnige - Woche!



... schauen wir mal wie es wird in der kommenden Woche


----------



## joines (31. März 2008)

> wer findet den fehler?
> 
> ze
> flo



die zugverlegung am unterrohr auf der rechten seite?


----------



## Gralmaster88 (31. März 2008)

Ja das Wetter war echt wieder schön am Samstag. Habe mich auch sofort aufs Bike geschwungen und bin den ganzen Tag gefahren. Zum glück hat sich das Wetter auch gehalten.


----------



## hoeckle (31. März 2008)

joines schrieb:


> die zugverlegung am unterrohr auf der rechten seite?


 

Nein... Da nicht, man kann es fast nicht sehen da durchsichtig....


----------



## Splatter666 (31. März 2008)

Ihhh... Tesa


----------



## zingel (31. März 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> wer findet den fehler?



zwei unterschiedliche Gelbtöne bei den verschiedenen "GT" Decals ...das 
ist viiiiiieeeel schlimmer als der Bontrager patch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdeger (31. März 2008)

Wenn's zu einem richtigen F.R.O. nicht reicht, müssen eben ... durchsichtige Dinger ran.


----------



## v8mercedes (31. März 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ich glaube ich poste hier bald gar nix mehr


  


...es ist langsam egal was hier gepostet wird. als erstes kommen dann immer die vorschläge wie es* nicht* gemacht werden sollte. anstatt zum fred konstruktiv beigetragen wird, wird nach dem haar in der suppe gesucht, der "fehler" dann endlos zu tode diskutiert und dadurch wird dann das ganze thema nur noch nervig zu lesen. lasst es doch bitte einfach und freut euch auf tolle bilder!!!! ES NERVT SO!!!!  

@zaskar-le & rest:
danke für die schönen bilder


----------



## felixdelrio (31. März 2008)

v8mercedes schrieb:


> lasst es doch bitte einfach und freut euch auf tolle bilder!!!! ES NERVT SO!!!!
> 
> @zaskar-le & rest:
> danke für die schönen bilder



Ich sehe dies genauso. Der Grossteil der User hier mutiert zu einer Therapiegruppe.


----------



## hoeckle (31. März 2008)

Jungs bitte, zeigt ein wenig mehr Humor und ein bischen weniger bissige Kommentare... (gell herr deger).  

Das klappt bei uns im gallischen Dorf auch...


----------



## Ketterechts (31. März 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Jungs bitte, zeigt ein wenig mehr Humor und ein bischen weniger bissige Kommentare... (gell herr deger).
> 
> Das klappt bei uns im gallischen Dorf auch...



Da ich auch viel im gallischen Dorf unterwegs bin und dieses ständige Rumgenörgel leid bin , poste ich hier mal wieder was zum Thema





Ach ja und Fehler gibt´s an dem Rad einige zu entdecken  

Und gleich vorab Sorry an die Gallier , aber das Klein hatte den Auslauf dringend nötig


----------



## zaskar-le (19. April 2008)

Mal wieder eine kleine Berlin-City-Tour...









*Hier vielleicht etwas für Freunde der hochwertigen Architektur.
Notting Hill auf modern, direkt am Auswärtigen Amt.*




*Jetzt wird´s wieder etwas historischer...
*



*Und ungefähr hier nahm sich vor einigen Jahren mal jemand einen Spaten und dachte, hier könnte man doch prima eine große Stadt hinbauen.
Das Berliner Nikolaiviertel.
* 



*Es gibt allerdings so Tage, an denen man am liebsten sein Rad neu lackieren würde. 
Heute waren sehr viele gelbe Männchen in der Stadt.*




*Dann endlich mal jemand mit standesgemäßer, blau-weißer Kopfbedeckung.
*



 




*Und jetzt alle: *

FC Bayern - Stern des Südens,
Du wirst niemals untergehn
weil wir in guten wie in schlechten Zeiten 
zueinander stehn
FC Bayern, Deutscher Meister, 
ja so heisst er mein Verein, 
ja so war es und so ist es 
und so wird es immer sein!!! 

*hachja*


----------



## joines (19. April 2008)

Sehr schöne Bilder!!  

Jaja, ein Brodie steht bei mir auch noch auf der Wunschliste, wunderschön!


----------



## oldschooler (19. April 2008)

ich mag berlin nicht... berlin ist ein höllenschlund... und ihr wisst wie ich über höllenschlunde denke...das brodie hats nicht verdient in diesem moloch hausen zu müssen...


----------



## joines (19. April 2008)

Zitat Homer Simpson? 

sry 4 offtopic


----------



## insanerider (19. April 2008)

joines schrieb:


> Zitat Homer Simpson?
> 
> sry 4 offtopic



Homer in New York. Ich sag nur Krabbensaft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (12. Mai 2008)

*...weitere Eindrücke aus dem "Berliner Höllenschlund"  *
*Zunächst haben wir  ausgiebig die Tierwelt beguckt*





*Dann musste ich geschätzte 14 Karussellfahrten über mich ergehen lassen...*
bitte seltene, vollintegrierte Gabel-/Vorbau-/Lenkereinheit des linken Bikes aus neuartigem Weltraummaterial (sieht nur so aus wie Kunststoff)  beachten 








*Nur von der Enduro-Geometrie muss ich den Kleinen noch abbringen.
Das Tempo blieb gemäßigt, und ich hatte noch Reserven für eine kurze Runde durch den Berliner Forst.*





*War ich der Einzige, bei dem das Wetter so schön war?*

Genießt die Sonne
Christian


----------



## ZeFlo (12. Mai 2008)

ciao
flo


----------



## hoeckle (12. Mai 2008)

schöne bilder flo, dachte aber das du in der hauptstadt wärst... schade, bin nicht weit weg...  radlos bei den eltern...


----------



## nEsh (12. Mai 2008)

Doch ich habe heute eine kleine Runde gedeht, guckst du hier...
















Insgesamt ein wirklich schönes WE...


----------



## ZeFlo (13. Mai 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> schöne bilder flo, dachte aber das du in der hauptstadt wärst... schade, bin nicht weit weg...  radlos bei den eltern...



... dachte ich auch.

ciao
flo


----------



## ZeFlo (26. Mai 2008)

... 's scheint am sonntag Ã¼berall, ausser bei mir am see, geschifft zu haben  

na dann ...


drei mÃ¶glichkeiten, die beste latÃ¼rlich verboten  
aber in diesem fall auch kein fehler, sonntags ist da der fussgÃ¤ngerbÃ¤r los und der waldmeister aka fÃ¶rster verteilt tickets, 50â¬ 






also links abbiegen und nach 3 km forststrassen auf radlerfreundlicheres gelÃ¤uf wechseln






irgend wann gehts dann nur noch bergauf, fÃ¼r alte menschen wie mich heisst das granny gear  aber dafÃ¼r gibtz oben geile aussichten und asylanten zu begaffen ...






der blick auf sipplingen am bodensee, genauer Ã¼berlinger see, hÃ¶chster punkt der runde.
etwas weiter unten, 50m, die asylantInnen 











































mr. big und seine mÃ¤delz







die hier dann als steak zu geniessen sind 







gestÃ¤rkt wieder kurz bergauf, zum nÃ¤chsten aussichtspunkt, dieses mal schweizerland und untersee ...






hier gehts in der zeckenfreien saison geielst bergab 







zittrig auf dem weg zu lichtung...







markelfingen, halbinsel mettnau, hÃ¶ri und dann die schweiz mit steckborn.






weiter links, insel reichenau (ausgangspunkt) und schweiz







mÃ¼des stahlross 









ross wollte nicht, reiter hatte noch zu trinken, war aber ansonsten schon etwas platt und noch 25km bis nach hause ... also nixxx mehr mit bilder machen, fahren war angesagt solange es noch ging.






aber schÃ¶n wars

ciao
flo


ach ja, die karte zum film


----------



## Radlerin (27. Mai 2008)

Schöne Fotostory...  Mir fehlt einzig das Ross mal in groß zum ankieken.


----------



## ZeFlo (27. Mai 2008)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Schöne Fotostory...  Mir fehlt einzig das Ross mal in groß zum ankieken.









flo


----------



## Radlerin (27. Mai 2008)

Na das hatte es doch verdient!  Was haste da am linken Kurbelarm? Ist das so ein Trittfrequenzmessdings?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (27. Mai 2008)

... jawoll! in meinem alter braucht man(n) das.


----------



## hoeckle (27. Mai 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> flo


 
schön, ein moderner klassiker.... nimmst mich nach der em mal mit auf die tolle runde? 

aber das mit den bremshebeln ist mit willen schon eleganter zu lösen, oder...


----------



## ZeFlo (27. Mai 2008)

ja, gerne. da brauchst du eh trost, so als em letzter.
nö, ist so perfekt : 
firmtech/hs33 mit winkelabgang rockt gewaltig. merke, je kürzer und geradliniger die leitung desto geringer die reibungsverluste  

ciao
flo


----------



## hoeckle (27. Mai 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> ja, gerne. da brauchst du eh trost, so als em letzter.
> nö, ist so perfekt :
> firmtech/hs33 mit winkelabgang rockt gewaltig. merke, je kürzer und geradliniger die leitung desto geringer die reibungsverluste
> 
> ...


 
 er sei dir gegönnt! verdien zwar meine spielzeuge damit, aber ansonsten geht mir fussball am ar$ch vorbei...  

meinte aber nicht die verlegung der leitungen... kann nix dafür, aber bei zwei unterschiedlichen hebeln krieg ich nervöse zuckungen, so wie du bei carbonspacern...


----------



## zaskar-le (27. Mai 2008)

flo, tolle Bilder!


----------



## Radlerin (30. Mai 2008)

David gegen Goliath. David war schneller _(hat mal wieder gewonnen)_, Goliath kam einfach nich aus'm Knick... 

PS: Eigentlich war's auch sonnig, wie man am wolkenlosen Himmel erkennen kann. Wo dieselbe auf dem Foto geblieben ist, ist mir allerdings schleierhaft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (30. Mai 2008)

... jetzt david  was ist mit sabine passiert? 

????
flo


----------



## Radlerin (30. Mai 2008)

David = Rad. Sabine = Fotograf.


----------



## zaskar-le (30. Mai 2008)

Claudia, haste Dich nicht getraut, übern Zaun zu klettern?


----------



## Radlerin (30. Mai 2008)

Hätte ich gewusst, dass ich dich, kleines Phantom, auf der anderen Seite des Zaunes finde, hätt ich es getan.


----------



## ZeFlo (30. Mai 2008)

... ich glaub ja, IHN gibtz gar nicht. vermutlich ist ER ein dritt account, der über extrem gute photoshop kenntnisse verfügt 

ciao
flo


----------



## zaskar-le (30. Mai 2008)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Hätte ich gewusst, dass ich dich, kleines Phantom, auf der anderen Seite des Zaunes finde, hätt ich es getan.



... dabei habe ich so schöne Sachen für Dich in den Himmel gemalt. 
Hatte auch Zeit, ein kurzes Foto zu machen. Du hast aber nur Dein Surly im Kopf gehabt. 
Ich musste ja noch landen - die alten Dinger fliegen sich nicht so gut, und ich habe viel Zeit verloren.
Du warst dann leider schon weg. Schon manchmal ein Fluch mit dem Retro-Zeuchs...


----------



## zaskar-le (30. Mai 2008)

@flo: es gibt Zeugen! Habe heute Davids Beine vermessen.
Übrigens sind alle meine Fotos komplett unbearbeitet, bis auf das eine, abgedunkelte Vorankündigungsfoto des Xizangs im GT-Forum.


----------



## Radlerin (30. Mai 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ... dabei habe ich so schöne Sachen für Dich in den Himmel gemalt.
> Hatte auch Zeit, ein kurzes Foto zu machen. Du hast aber nur Dein Surly im Kopf gehabt.
> Ich musste ja noch landen - die alten Dinger fliegen sich nicht so gut, und ich habe viel Zeit verloren.
> Du warst dann leider schon weg. Schon manchmal ein Fluch mit dem Retro-Zeuchs...



Das stimmt, das ist mir tatsächlich nicht aufgefallen.  Hättest doch mal hupen können oder haben alte Flieger keine Hupen??? Ich kenn mich mit Altmetall nicht so aus... 



zaskar-le schrieb:


> Habe heute Davids Beine vermessen.



Dazu hätte ich gern Details... 

Im Übrigen war mein Surly-Foto schon von gestern. Heute hab ich mich zusammen mit dem Ibis ein bissl gesonnt:


----------



## mini.tom (30. Mai 2008)

nur frauen haben hupen       
nur spaß 
mfg
tom


----------



## zaskar-le (30. Mai 2008)

Tom!  













 
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radlerin (30. Mai 2008)

... und Männer Signalhörner oder wie???


----------



## matzeberlin (30. Mai 2008)

ich hab mal kein foto gemacht ...
ich war nach der uni am bundespressestrand beachen(volleyball) und sonnen


----------



## mini.tom (30. Mai 2008)

Radlerin schrieb:


> ... und Männer Signalhörner oder wie???



nicht immer  
mfg
tom


----------



## zaskar-le (31. Mai 2008)

Den Unwettergeplagten etwas Sonnenschein auf virtuellem Wege:

*Mein heutiger Begleiter*













*Kontrolle des "Weißfischbestandes"
Hört sich ja sehr spannend an.*
(noch nie ´nen weißen Fisch gesehen...)





*Südwestidylle*









*Rock´n´roll*





*Stau  
Mit Aussicht  *





*Also auf zu neuen Wegen
Leider im Sommer zum Teil an der Grenze zur Befahrbarkeit*





*Ort der Ruhe*





*Location*




Euch noch viel Spaß.
Christian


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (31. Mai 2008)

@ zaskar LE.....heute radelste schön und morgen klemmste dich wieder wa?
Grüßchen......deine Chill Pills warten


----------



## zaskar-le (31. Mai 2008)

Dr.Bontrager schrieb:


> @ zaskar LE.....heute radelste schön und morgen klemmste dich wieder wa?
> Grüßchen......deine Chill Pills warten



ich kanns mir leider nicht aussuchen Marco


----------



## Kint (31. Mai 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Euch noch viel Spaß.
> Christian



danke... schöne bilder. weissfische sind übrigens je nachdem wen du fragst entweder karpfen (angler) oder fische mit weissem fleisch (fischfachverkäufer)


----------



## Nightstorm95 (1. Juni 2008)

An diesem Wochenende fielen in Teilen Deutschlands taubengroße Hagelkörner; es regnete im Südwesten der Republik aus Kübeln; hier aus der *"grünen Lunge Hannovers"* ... der Eilenriede ... sind es heute tropische und schwüle 25 Grad. Ein wunderschööönes Waldgebiet ... mitten im Zentrum der EXPO-City 2000.


----------



## fredeckbert (1. Juni 2008)

Bin auf meiner heutigen Tour (Düsseldorf -> Angertal -> Wülfrath -> Mettmann -> Erkrath -> 
Düsseldorf, 55 km) an drei Golfplätzen vorbeigekommen. Den zweiten hab ich übersehen und bin
mitten drauf gelandet. Eine Frau ganz in weiß hat mich dann Richtung Ausgang gewunken. Da
stand dann folgendes Schild "Privatgelände. Betreten verboten! Lebensgefahr durch fliegende
Golfbälle"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (2. Juni 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> danke... schöne bilder. weissfische sind übrigens je nachdem wen du fragst entweder karpfen (angler) oder fische mit weissem fleisch (fischfachverkäufer)



... genau!  

bei der bildlichen definition von "chicken way" war einer aber etwas zittrig  

ciao
flo


----------



## zaskar-le (2. Juni 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> bei der bildlichen definition von "chicken way" war einer aber etwas zittrig   ciao flo



ich habe in diesem Moment eigentlich nur gehofft, dass sie das Verschlußgeräusch der Kamera nicht hören  
Da blieb die Konzentration wohl etwas auf der Strecke...
@kint: Aaaah, danke! Dann warens wohl die Karpfen.


----------



## ZeFlo (2. Juni 2008)

gestern wars bei uns zwar auch schön aber nix mit radln da schwiegereltern und tralala ... samstach ging 'ne kurze runde, zeit mal teile meines schei$$langweiligen arbeitsweges zu zeigen 







täglich morgens und abends dieser ausblick, voll depri 

und immer der gleiche heilige 






zur abwexxlung mal echt VRC vintage/retro/classic






gemäuer vintage, der zeppelin echt retro, und der typ hinter der kamera ein all time classic 

mit langeweile pur gehtz gleich weiter

ciao
flo


----------



## ZeFlo (2. Juni 2008)

.. langeweile soweit das auge reicht 






pferdebildchen ...






depri pur







genau


----------



## ZeFlo (2. Juni 2008)

... aufwärts, endlich!


















so schaltet mann 2gängige 1gänger







pferdebildchen 







pinkeln  musst ich auch mal







getzt mit DEM reifen per se nn2.25, an dem radl ein hammerteil  und endlich wtb dirt drop..







rückblickend, schee wars!

wenn da nur nicht das gewitter wäre  







aber dann doch nicht gekommen, dafür dann auf dem langweiler pfad windstärke 6 von vorne 

ciao
flo


----------



## zingel (2. Juni 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> so schaltet mann 2gängige 1gänger



runterwürgen ok ...aber, wie schaltet man wieder hoch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radlerin (2. Juni 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> *pferdebildchen*



Pfui bäxe, so viel Natur auf einen Haufen... ist ja kaum auszuhalten. Da lob ich mir doch die Hauptstadt. Hier sehen Pferde - so man sie mal zu Gesicht bekommt - wenigstens aber auch aus wie Pferde und nicht wie Kühe... (wobei ich als Stadtmensch natürlich davon gar nicht so viel Ahnung habe).   

Ich mache vielleicht morgen von meinem Arbeitsweg auch mal ein paar Bilder. Obwohl es immer sehr schwierig ist, die Kamera nicht fallen zu lassen, während man langsame Radler vom Radweg kickt.  

Schaunwermal.

Neidisch, Sabine


----------



## ZeFlo (3. Juni 2008)

zingel schrieb:


> runterwürgen ok ...aber, wie schaltet man wieder hoch?



... das ist hochschalten, mit gefühl von oben auf die kette und mit der der sohle nach aussen ziehen. das problem dabei, es wird ja weitergekurbelt, der rechte kurbel "stört" gelegentlich etwas...
runterschalten, mit ferse oder schuhinnenseite die kette runterschubsen, das geht auch unter last 

ciao
flo


----------



## Fezzä__ (3. Juni 2008)

Hammergeile Schalttechnik!! Noch nie gehört, aber seeeehr interessant. so macht sogar ein SSP (oder eher DSP) sinn


----------



## Radlerin (4. Juni 2008)

So, wie versprochen hier mal mein "Arbeitsweg"... obwohl... irgendwie heute doch nicht so richtig, weil ich nach Steglitz gegurkt bin zum Grillen (muss ja sein bei diesem Wetter). Ist aber quasi nebenan, also ich persönlich lass es als Arbeitsweg gelten... geht euch ja alles eigentlich aber auch gar nix an. 

Tschüß Potsi, bis morgen!




Viel Platz für die kleine Raserin




Leere Straßen geht auch ohne Sternfahrt und Polizeiabsperrung 




Kurz nach 6 mitten in Berlin, man mag es kaum glauben:




Mein Ruf als gefährliche Radlerin eilt mir wohl tatsächlich voraus - kein fahrendes Auto weit und breit 




Nach so viel "Idylle" brauch ich mal Äktschn: Auf nach Steglitz!




Parkverbot... Halteverbot... mir doch alles wurscht, ich will Gas geben!




Idylle im Berufsverkehr oder so... geradezu ruhig und besinnlich...




Gar nicht so einfach, auf Kopfsteinpflaster fahrend zu fotografieren...




So, hab ich nicht einen wahnsinnig idyllischen Arbeitsweg???  Ich muss aufpassen, dass ich nicht überwältigt von romantischen Gefühlen für die extrem naturbelassenen und abwechslungreichen Wege schluchzend vom Rad rutsche...

FLO, LASS UNS TAUSCHEN, BITTEEEE!!!


----------



## zaskar-le (4. Juni 2008)

Jaja, die Bike-im-Büro-Unterbringer... 

Das vorletzte Foto ist aber noch Schöneberg (Richtung Steglitz geschaut)...  
Um etwas Abwechslung reinzubringen, könntest Du ja auch morgens erstmal Richtung G-Wood und Berliner Seenplatte fahren, von dort über Kronprinzessinenweg durch den Eichkamp, morgendliches Sightseeing am Ku´damm betreiben und von dort über die historische Achse und das neu sanierte, weltbekannte Tor in Dein Tiergartener Bürostädtchen. Nur so als Vorschlag. Die paar Mehrkilometer...


----------



## Radlerin (4. Juni 2008)

Ja, das ist an sich richtig, aber gestern Abend hatte ich es eilig, deswegen hatte ich auch kurz überlegt, die Autobahn zu nutzen. Der Grill hat doch gerufen und ich hatte Hunger... 

PS: "Auf nach Steglitz" bezog sich nur auf das Autobahnschild und sollte keinesfalls suggerieren, dass die Folgebilder folglich schon "Steglitz" sind.  Es ist NATÜRLICH noch Schöneberg. Friedenau um genau zu sein.  Genau genommen ist auch nur das letzte Bild ein Bild meines Ziels, nämlich Steglitz, your Heimat and meine Nachbarschaft.


----------



## ZeFlo (4. Juni 2008)

Radlerin schrieb:


> ...
> 
> So, hab ich nicht einen wahnsinnig idyllischen Arbeitsweg???  Ich muss aufpassen, dass ich nicht überwältigt von romantischen Gefühlen für die extrem naturbelassenen und abwechslungreichen Wege schluchzend vom Rad rutsche...
> 
> FLO, LASS UNS TAUSCHEN, BITTEEEE!!!



... ach komm, ihr habt wenigstens platz. bei euch ist 'ne wohngebietsackgasse in xbörg breiter wie hier die bundesstrasse 

und auf meinem restweg (bisher hab ich ja nur etwa 3km gezeigt) ist auch nicht alles gold was glänzt. neben der erwähnten bundesstrasse, (radweg abgesenkt  ) am wollmatinger ried (da schaut man morgens früh um 6 schon mal 'nem rudel rehe aus 5m entfernung in die  augen), "flugplatz" und kläranlage vorbei, am seerhein dann den abklatsch der eastside galerie vor augen -> nicht schön, ehrlich 

ciao
flo


----------



## CarstenB (6. Juni 2008)

hier mal mein arbeitsweg:

7:30 und schon 28C im schatten, das wird wieder ein heisser tag. wenn ich heute abend zurueck komme, steht es bestimmt wieder auf 45C (in der sonne)






das dienstfahrzeug steht schon klar, wie seit 12 jahren... (die gabel ist nur testhalber drin, keine sorge)






noch ist etwas schatten, also schnell los...






aber nicht ohne vorher der weltbesten huendin ihre allmorgendlichen streicheleinheiten und leckerlis zu verabreichen...






immer noch schoen schattig aber der schweiss laeuft schon...






dann ein kleines stueck auf mehr befahrener strasse, vorbei ist's mit dem schatten...






eine kleine trageeinlage






um ueber die pferdewiese






auf den damm zu kommen, der das "Addicks Reservoir" (ein abgegrenztes ueberflutungs- und naturschutzgebiet) umgibt






da geht es erstmal ein paar meilen auf beton und asphalt gut voran






dann muss ich das rad nochmal kurz ueber die schranke tragen und die "Clay Road" ueberqueren. beim allmorgendlichen berufsverkehrstau nicht allzu schwierig






auf der anderen seite geht es dann auf schotter weiter






hab ich schon gesagt, dass es aetzend heiss ist? noch dazu steter warmer gegenwind der mit reichlich feuchtigkeit vom golf von mexiko aufgeladen ist. etwas langweilig aber der kleine prince im ohr treibt mich an und mein schatten begleitet mich treu






irgendwann muss ich mich dann entscheiden ob ich nach rechts runter fahre und einen umweg durchs reservoir mache (da sind schoene singletrails aber alles flach) 






oder links runter auf den radweg der mich zur arbeit bringt






brav und eh schon wieder spaet dran entscheide ich mich fuer den radweg






an dessen ende






muss ich mich noch ein stueck auf der strasse gegen V8 pick-up trucks und so behaupten






um dann aufs firmengelaende abzubiegen






und das rad in der parkgarage abzustellen






nicht das einzige bike aber natuerlich das geilste 






und das ganze nochmal von oben






die rueckfahrt ist dann noch heisser aber der rueckenwind kuerzt die fahrzeit doch erheblich ab.

gruss, carsten


----------



## newsboy (6. Juni 2008)

CarstenB schrieb:


> hab ich schon gesagt, dass es aetzend heiss ist? noch dazu steter warmer gegenwind der mit reichlich feuchtigkeit vom golf von mexiko aufgeladen ist. etwas langweilig aber der kleine prince im ohr treibt mich an und mein schatten begleitet mich treu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



little red corvette, kannst du dann am abend zu hause ausfahren!  

aber schön ist's trotzdem. bei uns ist's bei regen knapp über 10° c.  

hopp schwiiz

ashok


----------



## CarstenB (6. Juni 2008)

newsboy schrieb:


> little red corvette, kannst du dann am abend zu hause ausfahren!
> 
> aber schön ist's trotzdem. bei uns ist's bei regen knapp über 10° c.
> 
> ...



'Cause we got a PhD in 
Advanced Body Movin' 

heisst das hopp schweiz oder hopp schwitz 

carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newsboy (6. Juni 2008)

CarstenB schrieb:


> 'Cause we got a PhD in
> Advanced Body Movin'
> 
> heisst das hopp schweiz oder hopp schwitz
> ...



yeah shake it, baby!

hopp schwiiz ist schon gut. aber eigentlich genügt hopp yb!  






ashok


----------



## felixdelrio (6. Juni 2008)

Sind das eigentlich Socken in Badeschlappen, Carsten?


----------



## CarstenB (6. Juni 2008)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Sind das eigentlich Socken in Badeschlappen, Carsten?



klar, ich muss doch gute alte deutsche traditionen hier aufrecht erhalten. normalerweise sind es auch weisse tennissocken 

nja, das sind fahrradtaugliche sandalen in denen ich aus schweiss/geruchstechnischen gruenden normalerweise socken trage... 

carsten


----------



## zaskar-le (29. Juni 2008)

So. Eben noch zum Abschlußtraining, war ganz soft.
Meiner Wade geht es etwas besser, Muskel hat wieder aufgemacht.
Wolle meint, könnte am runderen Tritt mit den 181er-Kurbeln liegen.

Nun aber los, habe ja gleich noch ein Spiel.
Der Bus wartet. Jogi schimpft immer wie ein Rohrspatz, wenn man zu spät kommt. 
Und das wären dann auch wieder 10.000 Taler in die Mannschaftskasse.

Auswärtssieg, Auswärtssieg, Auswärtssieg!!!


----------



## Radlerin (29. Juni 2008)

Da hast du aber Glück gehabt, dass du mich nicht getroffen hast...


----------



## zaskar-le (29. Juni 2008)

Wieso Glück? 
Immerhin funktioniert Internet hier im Mannschaftsbus wieder.
Um mich rum pennen alle oder hören aggressive Musik.
Wir sind heute wirklich alle gut drauf!


----------



## hoeckle (29. Juni 2008)

ole....!


----------



## wieweitnoch? (29. Juni 2008)

Heute wars so schön das ich mein Alltagsrad ans Töchterchen abtreten musste und Opa  mal wieder ran musste !


----------



## ZeFlo (30. Juni 2008)

... eigenbau hänger? schickes amp 

ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wieweitnoch? (30. Juni 2008)

Ebay 22 Euro


----------



## badbushido (30. Juni 2008)

Musste schnell zur Post ein Päckli holen


----------



## Radlerin (15. Juli 2008)

Wetter allgemein: Endlich mal sehr schön.
Temperatur: Angenehm.
Wind: Wechselhaft, aber erträglich.
















Aaargh, der Turm ist schief! Da bin ich wohl gerade noch mal so davon gekommen... Nein, es kann nicht sein, dass ich die Kamera schräg gehalten habe! Pah!


----------



## felixdelrio (18. Juli 2008)

Wetter: gemischt 16-25-15 (Grad), Sonne, Wolken, mal Regen mal nicht ...


----------



## zingel (18. Juli 2008)

die schwarzen Speichen und die Rahmenkonstruktion kriegen von mir ein *bäh!*

*...aber die Lackierung, der restliche Aufbau und die Brille machen das Ganze wett - sehr geil!*


----------



## Neckarinsel (18. Juli 2008)

Im Süden: fast Dauerregen  :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radlerin (18. Juli 2008)

Gestern Abend in Dresden: Allerfeinstes Radl-Wetter. Bike hab ich mal weggelassen, war ja eh nur wieder das Surly.


----------



## ZeFlo (18. Juli 2008)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Gestern Abend in Dresden: Allerfeinstes Radl-Wetter. Bike hab ich mal weggelassen, war ja eh nur wieder das Surly.



... an ziemlich der gleichen stelle stand ich auch um halb acht vor 11 tagen 

ciao
flo


----------



## zaskar-le (18. Juli 2008)

@andreas: ist das am Rüdesheimer Platz oder liege ich da völlig daneben?
Und wo liegt dieser Sandweg nebst Wiese?

aufdersuchenachneuenwegen
Christian


----------



## Radlerin (18. Juli 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> ... an ziemlich der gleichen stelle stand ich auch um halb acht vor 11 tagen
> 
> ciao
> flo



... da war ich wiederum noch nicht dort. Das machen wir das nächste Mal besser (dann komme ich auch - versprochen - standesgemäßer).


----------



## felixdelrio (19. Juli 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> @andreas: ist das am Rüdesheimer Platz oder liege ich da völlig daneben?
> Und wo liegt dieser Sandweg nebst Wiese?
> 
> aufdersuchenachneuenwegen
> Christian



Da liegste richtig. Ist der Siegfriedbrunnen am Rüdesheimer Platz. Und der Sandweg ist auf der Domäne Dahlem.


----------



## DEAN48 (19. Juli 2008)

Hi,

ist zwar schon ein paar Tage her, war aber auch ein ganz netter Tag.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## zaskar-le (19. Juli 2008)

DEAN48 schrieb:


> ist zwar schon ein paar Tage her...



...Einheitslook am 29.06. 





lg, Christian


----------



## felixdelrio (20. Juli 2008)

on a "sunny" sunday afternoon ...

Mrs. del Rio 





Let's roll!





Ab durch den Tiergarten mit schönen Blick auf die Goldelse (= Siegessäule ... für Nicht-Berliner)





Der 17. Juni war Dank der in Berlin so allseits beliebten Bundeswehrveranstaltung (Vereidigung) schön abgesperrt. Vielen Dank 





Allein unter Touristen ...





Hotel Adlon





Der Palast der Republik bzw. das was davon im Moment noch übrig ist. Laut Bauschild wird hier was "zurückgebaut". Man darf gespannt sein.





Der Dom! Wunderschön! Bitte nicht auf die Baustelle achten (ist in Berlin eh an der Tagesordnung).





Im Nikolaiviertel bekamen wir dann Durst. 





Zwei schöne kalte Biere direkt aus der Luke ... 





Ob Herr Wowereit wohl da ist?





Es war ein sehr schöner Nachmittag!


----------



## nEsh (20. Juli 2008)

Ich war heute auch unterwegs. Bin heut etwas duch die City gefahren...

















Für diesen Kollegen haben wir die Urlaubsvertretung übernommen...






Gruß nEsh


----------



## ZeFlo (21. Juli 2008)

... noch'n teil des langweiligen arbeitsweges 






ciao
flo

... sorry nur handybild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harke (21. Juli 2008)




----------



## nEsh (24. Juli 2008)

Fand das Foto toll und wollte es euch mal zeigen. Hab ich gestern bei einer kleinen Tour gemacht. Cya nEsh


----------



## v8mercedes (29. Juli 2008)

...nachdem der sommer endlich wieder da ist


----------



## badbushido (29. Juli 2008)

Zwoa nix schoaf, aber passt irgendwie hier zu.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (1. August 2008)

Hier mal ein Paar Bilder von mir:





Hier gehtz hinauf auf 2800m.ü.m...
Location St Moritz Graubünden nähe Piz Nair.





Aussicht war auch ganz okey..=)





HIer bei der Abfahrt.. man sieht leider nicht wirklich wie steil es war..





Und so wurde der Bike Urlaub beendet. Swiss Cup Domat Ems, auch die Erklärung warum dass Rad doch einige viel zu neue Teile mit sich trägt. Allerdings hatte genau der zu neue LRS in der ersten Runde einen Speichenriss erlitten am HR, was das Rad all halbe Umdrehung eine Bremse machen liess und mich stark einbremste, hat trozdem riesen Spass gemacht!

Mfg


----------



## höhenangst (10. August 2008)

"Wenn i mit meiner Wampen kannt, tat i gern auf die Kampenwand"



mit herrlichem Blick über den Chiemsee



leider ist hier oben zur Zeit durch die Ferien und die Bahn n Haufen los



und mein "neuer"Begleiter


----------



## zaskar-le (14. August 2008)

*Ross & Rösser*





Christian


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (14. August 2008)

Die Bremssockel sind ja immer noch verkehrt herum 
Clayallee........hab ich jetzt was gewonnen?


----------



## zaskar-le (23. August 2008)

Schon wieder ich. Heute war Kulturtag.
Ich war heute zum *ersten Mal*  auf dem Gelände des Schlosses Charlottenburg!

tourist information:klick

Eigentlich darf man da übrigens nicht radeln   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













*Blick von der Sonnenliege  auf den Schloßgarten*







*Große Orangerie *_
"Die Orangerie des Schlosses Charlottenburg entstand in den Jahren 1692-1697 und diente ursprünglich der Überwinterung seltener Pflanzen. Während der Sommermonate, wenn über 500 Apfelsinen-, Zitronen- und Pomeranzenbäume den Barockgarten zierten, war die Orangerie regelmäßig prachtvoller Schauplatz höfischer Festlichkeiten. Auch heutzutage bietet der lichtdurchflutete Festsaal einen ansprechenden Rahmen für kulturelle Veranstaltungen, Konzerte und Bankette."_







*Turm des Haupthauses - Nord (-garten)seite*
_"Das Schloss Charlottenburg ist heute die größte Hohenzollernresidenz in der Bundeshauptstadt Berlin. Umgeben ist der Prachtbau von einem einzigartigen Barockgarten, den vielfältige Architekturen schmücken. Das gesamte Ensemble ist geprägt von prachtvoll ausgestatteten Räumen und Sälen, beeindruckenden Raumfluchten und hochkarätigen Kunstsammlungen mit herausragenden Meisterwerken. Zu sehen ist hier zum Beispiel die größte Sammlung französischer Malerei des 18. Jahrhunderts außerhalb Frankreichs.
Das künstlerisch wie historisch eindrucksvolle Monument ist außerdem lebendiges Zeugnis höfischer Kulturgeschichte vom Barock bis ins frühe 20. Jahrhundert."_






*Lageplan*





Auf dem Rückweg dann noch ein traumhaftes Yeti Sherpa    und ein wundervolles Litespeed Obed    nebst supernetter Besatzung angetroffen - was kann man mehr von einem Tag erwarten?

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the punkrock (28. August 2008)

SUMMER IN THE CITY


----------



## höhenangst (28. August 2008)

Etwas zeitverzögert , mußte aber die Bilder erst entwickeln.

Tour mit Stefan zur Kaiseralm bei Bad Feilnbach, und noch ein Stück weiter.


----------



## stefan9113 (30. August 2008)

Hi alle,

Hi Thomas ,

hier die Bilder der heutigen Tour, in der Wendelstein Ecke ......
Schön wars ....



 

 



bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## stylzdavis (1. September 2008)

Hallo!
Wer diese Wochenende nicht auf dem Rad war hat was verpasst.
War bestimmt einer der schönsten Spätsommertage.
Hier mal ein paar Impressionen von meiner kleinen Tour am Samstag.





































Was gibt es schöneres wenn die Sonne scheint und das Klein läuft wie ein Uhrwerk....


----------



## Radlerin (1. September 2008)

Schicke Bilder und sehr schickes Gefährt!


----------



## goegolo (1. September 2008)

Deutschlands größte Insel ist definitiv Bikebar 




Start morgens in Greifswald




Fähre Stahlbrode




Geburtshaus E.M. Arndt




Badehaus Goor




NSG Goor




Ruderfähre Baaber Bollwerk







Weißer Berg bei Seedorf




Räucherei Klein Hagen




Bakenberg auf Gager




Bakenberg auf Gager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (11. September 2008)

gestern














die ganze zeit sowas....








...bis endlich....














...das bier geteilt wurde!










ahaa... hinweis für städische touristen aus dem befreundeten ausland???









experimenteller rückweg...


----------



## CarstenB (12. September 2008)

noch ist's schoen aber es wird wohl etwas ungemuetlich heute nacht und morgen... 

gruss, carsten


----------



## hoeckle (12. September 2008)

CarstenB schrieb:


> noch ist's schoen aber es wird wohl etwas ungemuetlich heute nacht und morgen...
> 
> gruss, carsten


 

toitoitoi....


----------



## ZeFlo (15. September 2008)

CarstenB schrieb:


> noch ist's schoen aber es wird wohl etwas ungemuetlich heute nacht und morgen...
> 
> gruss, carsten



 ... irgend einer schon was von carsten gehört?  ciao flo


----------



## Radlerin (15. September 2008)

Würde mich auch interessieren... Alles gut gegangen?


----------



## armin-m (15. September 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> ... irgend einer schon was von carsten gehört?  ciao flo



Ich warte auch auf Info...

Vielleicht hat er noch keinen Strom?


----------



## ZeFlo (15. September 2008)

armin-m schrieb:


> Ich warte auch auf Info...
> 
> Vielleicht hat er noch keinen Strom?



... vermutlich, sind ja wohl ein paar millionen dort in der gegend stromlos  hoffentlich ist sonst alles ok bei ihm und den seinen.

ciao
flo


----------



## zaskar-le (15. September 2008)

...da drücke ich doch auch meine beiden Daumen  
Irgendwie ist das immer alles so weit weg und auch nicht gut, dass man Gefahr läuft, den Blick für die wirklich wichtigen Dinge zu verlieren.
Kopf hoch, Carsten!


----------



## CarstenB (15. September 2008)

...da bin ich wieder  danke fuer die guten wuensche 

es ist alles in ordnung mit uns und die kinder freuen sich, dass sie schulfrei haben. die nacht von freitag auf samstag war gespenstisch, um 4 morgens fiel dann der strom aus (ist seit einer stunde wieder da) und der wind und regen wurde richtig heftig. samstag mittag war der spuk dann vorbei und wir konnten raus, um die lage zu begutachten. das haus steht noch. an einigen stellen fehlt die dachbedeckung und wasser ist ins haus gelaufen, hab ich behelfsmaessig geflickt. ein paar baeume sind umgeweht. einige haeuser hat es uebler erwischt. bekannte von uns in der nachbarschaft mussten raus, da zu viel wasser durchs dach kam und die decken runter fielen. im osten von houston sieht es schlimmer aus, da ist das zentrum von ike durch gezogen. die orte an der kueste sind z.t. vollstaendig zerstoert.

gruss, carsten


----------



## newsboy (15. September 2008)

altes haus, schön von dir zu hören! 
ein wunder, dass das haus halbwegs trocken blieb, nachdem du daran herumgebastelt hast... 
dann viel erfolg beim aufräumen.

ashok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (15. September 2008)

schön das du mit einem blauen auge davon gekommen bist...

lg


----------



## v8mercedes (15. September 2008)

welcome back carsten


----------



## mini.tom (15. September 2008)

schön das es euch gut geht - war schon sehr heftig was man so sehen konnte 
das mit dem dach schaffst du schon 
grüße übern teich
mfg
tom


----------



## ZeFlo (15. September 2008)

.... puuh! freut mich wieder von dir zu hören  gespenstisch das kenn ich, und das was einem dann durch den kopf geht auch. oft muss man das nicht haben. schön dass es glimpflich abgegangen ist.

ciao
flo


----------



## scant (15. September 2008)

glad you're ok carsten


----------



## zingel (16. September 2008)

dito!


----------



## armin-m (16. September 2008)

Schön, dich wieder hier zu haben!


----------



## Radlerin (16. September 2008)

Sehr gute Nachrichten.  Und die Kleins dürfen doch bestimmt auch bei Nässe raus...


----------



## andy2 (16. September 2008)

kein wunder bei der bauweise, wenn die mal aus stein bauen wuerden waere das alles hab so schlimm, aber schoen das es euch gut geht. bei uns gabs nur blizzards, aber so ein richtig schoener white out hat auch etwas sehr sehr gespenstisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (21. September 2008)

Schön war's, vor allem schön nass...


----------



## ZeFlo (22. September 2008)

... damals, vor dem grossen wintereinbruch 












endlich was zu essen  






9,3kg mit elektronik 






yeeeeehaaaaa!






ciao
flo


----------



## Radlerin (22. September 2008)

Ist das unter deiner Frau das Ti-Voodoo?


----------



## ZeFlo (22. September 2008)

... ja, d-jab mit namen in 12" 
einer von drei der den weg nach d-land gefunden hat.

ciao
flo


----------



## zingel (22. September 2008)

am Weekend war ich Fotograf beim Poltern


----------



## Radlerin (22. September 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> ... ja, d-jab mit namen in 12"
> einer von drei der den weg nach d-land gefunden hat.
> 
> ciao
> flo



Ist doch ne tolle Größe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radlerin (27. September 2008)

Schön ist gar kein Ausdruck...









So kann's bleiben.


----------



## fredeckbert (27. September 2008)

Da schließe ich mich Claudia an... Unterwegs im Revier, im Osten von Düsseldorf:

Ost-Trail Rotthäuser Bachtal und Papendelle






Gerresheimer Höhen


----------



## der Steelman (28. September 2008)

Es war einmal ein wunderschöner Sonntag morgen(also heute in Berlin)
was kann man da denn machen !!!
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmhhhhhhhhhh


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

eine Grunewald Single Speed Tour mit meinem geliebten Steelman

also los ging es vom S-Bahnhof Grunewald ein bisschen durch den Wald 



dann  auf der suche nach dem Teufelsberg (war schon sehr lange nicht mehr da)

nach einigen km und diversen fragen habe ich ihn gefunden





ich habe mir gedacht rauf auf den Berg aber wie 





ohne Schaltung mmmmhhh!!!
Aber wer sein Bike liebt der schiebt
und oben war ich dann auf dem Berg (was für eine aussicht)











so und nach einer kleine pause wieder runter (das macht laune das macht spass)
kurz mal halten für ein fotoshooting 





(schönes Bild )
und nun wieder ein wenig durch denn Wald so das die Waden glühen zum Bahnhof zur Nahrungsaufnahme DDont Drink and Drive) 





und ab nach hause Essen
das war ein wunderschöner Tag hier in der Hauptstadt


----------



## bighit_fsr (28. September 2008)

das Wetter war fast schon zu schön,
ich hatte mir eine Tour vorgenommen mit ca. 30 km in die eine Richtung, dann anders wieder zurück.
Aus den 30 km sind 45 geworden. Es war einfach zu verlockend, hier ein Feldweg, da eine Treckerspur (bei uns in Franken ja eigentlich Bulldogspur, aber es soll ja jeder verstehen).... und ratzfatz kamen da mehr Kilometer zusammen als geplant.
In Summe 86kommairgendwas und ich bin platt.

PS, keine Kamera dabei gehabt.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (28. September 2008)

Sehr schön war's , ich hab die Dose auch fast 60km durch den Wald getreten


----------



## zaskar-le (28. September 2008)

Schöööön, Teufelsberg!
Lass mal: manche scheitern da sogar MIT Schaltung...
Ich muss da auch dringend mal wieder hin


----------



## der Steelman (28. September 2008)

na dann is ja gut wenn ich nicht der einzige bin


----------



## hoeckle (8. Oktober 2008)

Und ob es schön war! Die neue Saisonkarte musste natürlich gleich genutzt werden...



Jaja, die Damen brauchen auch dafür etwas länger... 







Oben waren wir ganz fix.....














Steh ein Litevillein im Walde ganz still und stumm....










Etwas später macht sich Verzweiflung breit...???








Und selbst wenn, der Dickkopf würd das nieeemals zugeben... 








Aber meine männliche Intuition sagt mir......









....das ich doch Recht habe.....


----------



## zingel (8. Oktober 2008)

keine Actionpics, die die Knieschoner rechtfertigen?


----------



## hoeckle (8. Oktober 2008)

zingel schrieb:


> keine Actionpics, die die Knieschoner rechtfertigen?


 



doch eines, aber das ist unscharf....

ansonsten müssen steil, verblockt, felsig und flats als rechtfertigung herhalten. zählt das auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (8. Oktober 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> doch eines, aber das ist unscharf....



in dem Fall bist du drauf..?


----------



## hoeckle (8. Oktober 2008)

zingel schrieb:


> in dem Fall bist du drauf..?


 
yep...


----------



## badbushido (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich nehme an "klassik" ist bei diesem Beitrag der A-Team Van?


----------



## stefan9113 (12. Oktober 2008)

Hi alle,

bei uns wars heut allererste Sahne ..... schöne Tour mit dem Dagger .





bis dann ....

Stefan


----------



## Radlerin (12. Oktober 2008)

Schön war das Wetter... und wie... Rad hatte ich nicht mit dabei. Sorry dafür.  

Ich will zurück auf meine Urlaubsdachterrasse!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (12. Oktober 2008)

Weltklasse war das Wetter, leider hatten das auch zahlreiche Spaziergänger gemerkt und ich war dummerweise ohne Hügi's unterwegs...


Die Dose rollt mittlerweile auf grauen Cannibalen 



Hoffendlich waren's nicht die letzten Strahlen von Clärchen...


MFG SYN-CROSSIS


----------



## olli (12. Oktober 2008)

Gestern: Traumtour im Karwendel. Mit einem Studienkollegen und 2 Bikes wie sie nicht verschiedener sein könnten, habe wir uns aufgemacht, eine tolle Tour zu erleben:






Das Wetter war ein Traum:









Ich habe einen alten Bekannten getroffen:





Und wir alle haben einen wunderbaren Tag habe erlebt:









A PERFECT DAY!


----------



## Manni1599 (12. Oktober 2008)

Tolle Bilder, Olli!
Da wird man ganz neidisch


----------



## DEAN48 (12. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

gestern war es zwar schöner, aber was soll es! Spaß hat trotzdem gemacht.









Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wubu (12. Oktober 2008)

Grau und trüb wars hier heute, kühler als gestern und es sah nur nach Regen aus! Hat gefühlte Millionen Spaziergänger trotzdem nicht davon abgehalten, ALLE Grünanlagen und Forste in der Stadt so zu bevölkern, wie den Ku'Damm werktags Nachmittags!!!   
Habe heute bestimmt einen Satz Bremsbeläge verbraucht!

Wenn ich die Bilder sehe, wär ich lieber im Karwendel gewesen!!!


----------



## oli_muenchen (12. Oktober 2008)

Leider nicht klassisch unterwegs, aber das Bild spricht für sich, warum es hier rein muss






Heute nachmittag oberhalb des Reschensees, Blick auf den Ortler. War unterwegs mit 26 Mitgliedern unserer Mountainbikegruppe des DAV München.

Bekomme jetzt noch Gänsheaut, wenn ich das anschaue.........


----------



## CarstenB (12. Oktober 2008)

ellen_muenchen schrieb:


> oberhalb des Reschensees, Blick auf den Ortler.



toll! da oben hab ich vor 22 jahren mal 3 monate gearbeitet. schmacht  

gruss, carsten


----------



## Radlerin (13. Oktober 2008)

Großartiges Bild!


----------



## fredeckbert (13. Oktober 2008)

olli schrieb:


> und 2 Bikes wie sie nicht verschiedener sein könnten


Gefedertes Alu ist für die Zarten, ungefedertes Stahl für die Harten! 

@euch Süddeutschen
Ich glaube, ich wohne im falschen Teil Deutschlands. 

Grüße, marcus


----------



## stylefaktor (13. Oktober 2008)

...oh ja!
Okay, es war gestern, aber echt traumhaft. 












Jena im Morgendunst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YoKris (13. Oktober 2008)

Auch schönes Wetter, allerdings schon vor 4 Wochen. Brockentour mit Start in Bad Harzburg - hier vor historischer Kulisse. Der Eckerstausee bzw. die Eckertalsperre war zu Zeiten der ehemaligen DDR die Grenze. Genau auf der Mitte der Talsperre war ein Grenzübergang. Wir sind auf dem Bild also noch im ehemaligen Westen und kurz danach auf dem Schlussanstieg zum Brocken im ehemaligen Osten!  





Ausnahmsweise war's auf'm Brocken sogar windstill! 





Pause bei 20 Grad und Sonnenschein!







have fun
//yo


----------



## Adrenalino (13. Oktober 2008)

So, zwar auch nicht heute sondern gestern aber egal : seit Freitag stochern wir hier im dicksten ekligsten Nebel, auch heute wieder, daher gestern Rad ins Auto gepackt und ab in den Taunus!

Auf ca. 500m kurz bevor endlich die Sonne rauskam:





Unter dem dicken Nebel verschwundenes Rhein-Main-Gebiet :





Und das war vor genau ner Woche in den Pyrenäen


----------



## Radlerin (13. Oktober 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Unter dem dicken Nebel verschwundenes Rhein-Main-Gebiet :



Lustig. Ich hab quasi das gleiche Bild nur aus ca. 11 km Höhe geschossen...  Sah schön aus. Gesehen hab ich dich aber nicht...


----------



## badbushido (13. Oktober 2008)

Am Samstag auch geschummelt. 
Nicht klassisch aber trotzdem Geil (Wenigstens mit Klein).

Hoch










Aufm "Brocken" 





Downhill mit Blick auf Pilatus





Andere Seite





Wo wir hergekommen sind (Eigental)








olli schrieb:


> Ich habe einen alten Bekannten getroffen:




Am Sonntag dann wieder Klassisch

*Grüss dich J Ö R G !*


----------



## felixdelrio (21. Oktober 2008)

Trotz geprellter (Gottseidank nicht gebrochener) Rippe konnte ich nicht anders ... ich musste raus!

Ahhhh ... Sonne





Rollin' ...





Radar ...





Es wird wieder schlechter. Für heute nachmittag ist leider Regen angesagt ...


----------



## wieweitnoch? (23. Oktober 2008)

Heute hatten wir noch etwas Sonnenschein


----------



## insanerider (23. Oktober 2008)

stylefaktor schrieb:


> ...oh ja!
> Okay, es war gestern, aber echt traumhaft.



Nur für diese beiden Wege würde ich nach Jena fahren...und das sogar im Spätherbst! Geil.


----------



## stylefaktor (23. Oktober 2008)

insanerider schrieb:


> Nur für diese beiden Wege würde ich nach Jena fahren...und das sogar im Spätherbst! Geil.



Die BEIDEN Wege? Es ist der selbe! Beide Bilder sind gerade einmal einen knappen Kilometer auseinander. Aber ja, traumhaft, immer und gerade im Herbst! Ein gewisser Herr Fisher soll dort auch schon mal vor Jahren sein Ründchen gedreht haben und zeigte sich ähnlich begeistert.


----------



## insanerider (23. Oktober 2008)

stylefaktor schrieb:


> Die BEIDEN Wege? Es ist der selbe! Beide Bilder sind gerade einmal einen knappen Kilometer auseinander. Aber ja, traumhaft, immer und gerade im Herbst! Ein gewisser Herr Fisher soll dort auch schon mal vor Jahren sein Ründchen gedreht haben und zeigte sich ähnlich begeistert.



hörselberge?


----------



## Horst Link (24. Oktober 2008)

stylefaktor schrieb:


> Ein gewisser Herr Fisher soll dort auch schon mal vor Jahren sein Ründchen gedreht haben und zeigte sich ähnlich begeistert...



Wenn ich richtig informiert bin war das eher Herr Breeze im Jahr 2004 anlässlich der SSWC. Ist ja aber auch egal. Was bleibt sind die Trails und die sind immer wieder schön.

Mit herbstlichen Gruß - Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (24. Oktober 2008)

... der näxte der bilder der horizontale postet wird gesperrt! 
wieder hab ich's nicht geschafft dort hin zu kommen, es grämt mich sehr.


ciao
flo


----------



## cleiende (25. Oktober 2008)

Auch in der Sommerresidenz von "W zwo" Herrschte gestern und heute "Kaiserwetter".

Gestern ging es in den Park





und heute vorbei an geschichtsträtigen Orten.





Eigentlich ist der Herbst viel schöner als der Sommer!


----------



## the punkrock (25. Oktober 2008)

HEEE, MOMENT @ cleiende!!!

...die gegend kommt mir doch verdammt bekannt vor:





woher bist du ausm taunus?

ich bin ex- oberurseler.


----------



## zingel (26. Oktober 2008)

heute war's bei uns auch wieder mal schön


----------



## tonicbikes (26. Oktober 2008)

super Panorama (Foto), 10 Punkte


----------



## kadaverfleisch (26. Oktober 2008)

über den Wolken, muß.......
Das verspricht Spaß!

Gruß

Micha


----------



## wtb_rider (26. Oktober 2008)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> über den Wolken, muß.......



... der goldbrand wohl kostenlos sein.....


----------



## zingel (26. Oktober 2008)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> ... der goldbrand wohl kostenlos sein.....



ach wenn du wüstest, was so eine 5-Stündige Beizentour kostet


----------



## stefan9113 (26. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

ja heut ist es mal wieder super Wetter, deshalb gleich vormittags raus ...





bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badbushido (26. Oktober 2008)

Bei uns auch wieder


----------



## j.ö.r.g (26. Oktober 2008)




----------



## zaskar-le (26. Oktober 2008)

...hört doch bitte auf mit diesen schönen Bergfotos 
Und dann noch dieses schöne Ritchey - meine Herren


----------



## Rockyman (26. Oktober 2008)

Auch zur fortgeschrittenen Stunde, gab es noch ne schöne Runde










Und nach getaner Arbeit noch ne schöööööne Schale


----------



## roesli (26. Oktober 2008)

Das sieht doch verdächtig nach Rigi Felsentor aus...

Du solltest einen Freund von mir getroffen haben, der war heute auch dort


----------



## Rockyman (26. Oktober 2008)

roesli schrieb:


> Das sieht doch verdächtig nach Rigi Felsentor aus...
> 
> Du solltest einen Freund von mir getroffen haben, der war heute auch dort



 sehr gutes Auge !   Leider für Biker verboten...




Heute waren ne Menge Leute da oben !
Gruss,  Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yemajah (27. Oktober 2008)

Boah in Willisau und bei Rockyman ist es ja so richtig schön!
@Rockyman: Wo ist das?
Vielleicht sollte ich doch mal nen Job in der Schweiz annehmen...
Und im Winter kann man dann noch schön Snowboarden oder Skifahren...


----------



## Rockyman (28. Oktober 2008)

yemajah schrieb:


> Boah in Willisau und bei Rockyman ist es ja so richtig schön!
> @Rockyman: Wo ist das?
> Vielleicht sollte ich doch mal nen Job in der Schweiz annehmen...
> Und im Winter kann man dann noch schön Snowboarden oder Skifahren...



Hallo Yemajah

Ja, diesen Boah Effekt habe ich nach über 16 Jahren Schweiz auch noch immer! Die Fotos habe ich auf der Rigi (ganz bescheiden - die Königin der Berge), hoch über dem Vierwaldstättersee gemacht. Das ist eine sehr beliebte Tourismusregion in der Zentralschweiz. Eine Sonntagsausfahrt bei schönem Wetter ist mit unter an diesem Ort schon fragwürdig. Es empfielt sich ein auffälliges rotes T Shirt mit einem grossen weissen Kreuz auf der Brust. Das erhöht die Tolleranzgrenze ungemein 
Was die Jobsuche hier betrifft, so gibt es einen grossen Zulauf aus dem Norden. Vorsichtig ausgedrückt, muss man sich hier damit abfinden, dass die Deutschen im Kollektiv nicht so beliebt sind. In den persönlichen Beziehungen erfährt man aber immer wieder eine grosse Freundlichkeit und Herzlichkeit. Also probieren lohnt sich immer. Bei mir ist aus dem geplanten Schnupperjahr schon fast die Hälfte meines Erdendaseins geworden. Neben den guten Arbeitsbedingungen und Beziehungen ist der Freizeitwert hier einfach grossartig!
Bikergruss,  Stefan


----------



## zingel (28. Oktober 2008)

Rockyman schrieb:


> Es empfielt sich ein auffälliges rotes T Shirt mit einem grossen weissen Kreuz auf der Brust. Das erhöht die Tolleranzgrenze ungemein


----------



## peterchen (28. Oktober 2008)

Ausfahrt mit Tonicbikes in die Hessische Schweiz.....


----------



## tonicbikes (28. Oktober 2008)

Jo, war ne schöne Tour heute!
Nicht mit Classic Bikes (die bleiben bei dem Wetter lieber im trocknen), aber wenigstens klassisch ungefedert unterwegs gewesen

gruss @all
tonic


----------



## Rockyman (28. Oktober 2008)

peterchen schrieb:


> Ausfahrt mit Tonicbikes in die Hessische Schweiz.....



Schöne Gegend im Hessischen 
Als alter Mittelhesse kenne ich noch die Hinterländer Schweiz (bei Gladenbach). Aber wo ist wohl die Hessische Schweiz??
Ist irgendwie lustig. Jedes landschftlich schöne Fleckchen mit ein paar Felsen oder Hügeln wird in Deutschland zur regionalen Schweiz erhoben. Fränkische Schweiz, Sächsische Schweiz... Wäre sicher erstaunlich mal alle Schweizen in Deutschland zu listen.

Mit Gruss,  Stefan


----------



## peterchen (28. Oktober 2008)

@rockyman
die hessische schweiz liegt in nordhessen, ist ne hügelkette mit anschluss an thüringen, so um die 550m hoch, sie liegt bei eschwege


----------



## yemajah (29. Oktober 2008)

Rockyman schrieb:


> Was die Jobsuche hier betrifft, so gibt es einen grossen Zulauf aus dem Norden. Vorsichtig ausgedrückt, muss man sich hier damit abfinden, dass die Deutschen im Kollektiv nicht so beliebt sind. In den persönlichen Beziehungen erfährt man aber immer wieder eine grosse Freundlichkeit und Herzlichkeit. Also probieren lohnt sich immer. Bei mir ist aus dem geplanten Schnupperjahr schon fast die Hälfte meines Erdendaseins geworden. Neben den guten Arbeitsbedingungen und Beziehungen ist der Freizeitwert hier einfach grossartig!
> Bikergruss,  Stefan



Hallo Stefann, heißt das, dass Du kein Ur-Schweizer, sondern auch ein zu-g'reister (wie man in anderen Gegenden auf der Erde - Schwabenländle?? - sagt) bist? Gruß Peter


----------



## Rockyman (29. Oktober 2008)

yemajah schrieb:


> Hallo Stefann, heißt das, dass Du kein Ur-Schweizer, sondern auch ein zu-g'reister (wie man in anderen Gegenden auf der Erde - Schwabenländle?? - sagt) bist? Gruß Peter



Ei joh freilich. Bin ein Hesse aus dem Marburger Raum.
Vor über 16 Jahren hergekommen um ein Schnupperjährchen in Luzern zu verbringen. Ist ein bisschen mehr draus geworden.
Wegen dem schönen Wetter...  (Insiter Witz)




Sonnige Grüsse


----------



## subi555 (30. Oktober 2008)

moin alle mann ...

ja das wetter ist heute auch mal bei uns im harz schon , es schneit wie blöde und das an meinem einzigen freien tag echt zum  ...

verschneite grüße

subi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marm (2. November 2008)

Nicht wirklich von Heute aber spiegelt recht gut die schönen Tage der letzten zwei Wochen.








Ihr verzeiht das es nicht allzu klassisch ist.


----------



## stefan9113 (9. November 2008)

Hi alle,

es war heut wieder einfach nur schön ......







bis dann ....

Stefan


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (9. November 2008)

Du bist woh gleich mit drei Bikes losgezogen


----------



## stefan9113 (9. November 2008)

Hi,

na klar, nein, es waren 2 nette Kollegen hier aus dem Forum mit dabei ...

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## BonelessChicken (9. November 2008)

War in der Tat traumhaft. 




Der Blick gen Sonne war auch vom Feinsten, nur hatte den wohl keiner abgelichetet. Tja, nur Augen für diesen Classicschei$$ 

Leider führt das nähere Betrachten von Sea & Sky Lackierungen bei dieser Witterung zu nachhaltigen Hirnschädigungen. "Haben will" spricht seitdem immer wieder eine Stimme zu mir. Und ich dachte, ich wäre geheilt und brauche nichts mehr .


----------



## zaskar-le (9. November 2008)

...und Dein TiFat konnte Dich wirklich nicht trösten?


----------



## ZeFlo (9. November 2008)

... vergiss es. das ist kein richtiges metall. ohne bleibenden wert. zerfällt irgendwann zu staub 


flo


----------



## BonelessChicken (9. November 2008)

@ zaskar-le: Du kennst dieses Gefühl doch auch. Zumindest wenn ich mal Deine Gesuche anschaue, dann kann ein Fat Ti wohl tatsächlich kein Allheilmittel sein .

@ flo: Eben deswegen sollte man in lackiertes Alu investieren, ich sehe Du kennst die Titanproblematik . Wissen leider die wenigsten.


----------



## zaskar-le (9. November 2008)

BonelessChicken schrieb:


> dann kann ein Fat Ti wohl tatsächlich kein Allheilmittel sein



ertappt 

Ich sag' nur Moonrise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixdelrio (13. November 2008)

Sling-a-ling-ding-dong ...





Im Grossstadtrevier ...





Schön ...


----------



## ZeFlo (13. November 2008)

seeehr schick geworden. 

ciao
flo


----------



## zaskar-le (13. November 2008)

Ich find's auch traumhaft schön!
Und durfte es sogar schon mal live gesehen 

Schön zu sehen, dass es raus darf und gefahren wird!


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (13. November 2008)

Salut Andreas,

Sling Shot + Berlin = schön Cocktail
Philippe


----------



## Rockyman (13. November 2008)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Sling-a-ling-ding-dong ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elsepe (13. November 2008)

wird sogar noch gebaut...glaube ich. schönes rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixdelrio (13. November 2008)

Hier ist ein schöner Slingshot Thread bei den Amis ...


----------



## Rockyman (13. November 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> wird sogar noch gebaut...glaube ich. schönes rad.



Unglaublich, das die das immer noch bauen!
Der Artikel aus der Bike ist doch auch sehr lustig aus heutiger Sicht. "Wie das Slingshot katzengleich über die Hindernisse gleitet" Und das "Antischlupf System" - herrlich ! Vor einigen Jahren kam dann noch mal ein ganz lustiger Beitrag im Bikemagazin über die grössten Flopps die im Magazin gepriessen wurden. Biopace und Slingshot lassen grüssen...
Das soll aber nicht das wirklich liebevoll aufgebaute Bike von felixdelrio runtersetzten. Ist ein tolles Sammlerstück und ich fände es sehr spannend vom Fahrerlebnis. Aber Biketechnisch ist das nicht wirklich überzeugend, oder?

Gruss,  Rocky


----------



## elsepe (13. November 2008)

http://www.slingshotbikes.com/

sogar als 29er erhältlich. und so schlecht können die dinger konstruktiv gar nicht sein wenn sie sogar fahrer im wettbewerben mit den dingern antreten lassen.


----------



## Rockyman (13. November 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> http://www.slingshotbikes.com/
> 
> sogar als 29er erhältlich. und so schlecht können die dinger konstruktiv gar nicht sein wenn sie sogar fahrer im wettbewerben mit den dingern antreten lassen.



Beeindruckt mich nicht wirklich. Das man damit auffällt ist klar. Aber mal ernsthaft - warum sollte ich mit einem dünnen Drahtseil vorlieb nehmen, wenn es keinen Gewichtsvorteil bringt, die Rahmensteifigkeit beeinträchtigt und optisch zwar exotisch aber nicht wirklich schön aussieht? Also auf mich wirkt das wie eine Lefty Gabel. Irgendwas fehlt doch da? Und so voll vertrauen könnte ich der Konstruktion nicht im Gelände - ist aber wohl mehr der psychologische Effekt auf mich.


----------



## Shamus (14. November 2008)




----------



## fredeckbert (14. November 2008)

@Shamus
Fotos wie aus einem Herstellerprospekt


----------



## ZeFlo (14. November 2008)

... vergangenen sonntach, ein sonnenloch im nebel, der rhein und dahinter im dunst helvetien








blick zurück auf teile meines langweiligen arbeitsweges, nebelwalze auf dem rhein und oben am himmel nagt der föhn schon an den wolken. 














dreckszwergtöle  ich stand schon etwas länger völlig frustiert rum, da bis vor kurzem da noch wald war, ein ganz ein schöner auch noch  da vorne in bildmitte war eine lücke, fast wie 'nen gotischer torborgen, wunderschön bei abendlicht ... ich stand also, kuckte nach unten, der tarndackel wackelt vorbei, schaut kurz hinterhältig zu mir hoch, schwupps ran an mein vorderrad und dran geschifft! und dann fersengeld gegeben die feige sau. "dich mach ich alle" im sinn, kurz umgeblickt und den vorsatz ganz schnell wieder fallen gelassen (200cm gross, arme wie ich bauchumfang, lederjacke mit uralter verranzter jeansjacke)  ...























man(n) sollte halt nicht mit einrastendem steuersatz freihändig fahren 






dank überragenden steuerkünsten trotzdem keine bodenprobe genommen ... und damit das nicht noch öfter vorkommt, bemüht euch mal etwas 

ciao
flo


----------



## armin-m (14. November 2008)

Was seh ich da? Fit****erzubehör an Altmetall? 

Angst vor dem Herzkasper oder Midlifecrisis?


----------



## ZeFlo (14. November 2008)

... ich hatte am 1.09 schon jemand mit diesen zwei dingern mit viel strom drin über mir stehen ... wurden dann aber doch nicht gebraucht 

in dem fall dient das teil nur zur protokollierung von wegstrecken. mit gurt bekomm ich immer angst.

ciao
flo


----------



## armin-m (14. November 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> ... ich hatte am 1.09 schon jemand mit diesen zwei dingern mit viel strom drin über mir stehen ... wurden dann aber doch nicht gebraucht



Nix ernstes hoff ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (15. November 2008)




----------



## tonicbikes (15. November 2008)

Ist das lecker, so´n Aemme Bräu


----------



## zingel (15. November 2008)

eine leere Flasche spricht für sich


----------



## innohep (15. November 2008)

Endlich fertig( bis auf passende Reifen) und gleich noch das Wetter genutzt...


----------



## tonicbikes (15. November 2008)

zingel schrieb:


> eine leere Flasche spricht für sich



stimmt


----------



## felixdelrio (17. November 2008)

Am Sonntag war es auch wieder schön. Viel zu mild für diese Jahreszeit - ideal für uns Biker!


----------



## goegolo (22. November 2008)

Heute war auf der Hausrunde Snowbiking angesagt, ganz soviel Schnee wie vorhergesagt hat es hier an der Küste aber nicht gegeben:














Wie ist die Schneelage im restlichen Bundesgebiet und wer hat sich vor die Tür getraut?


----------



## Deleted 30552 (22. November 2008)

flachländer ... lächerlich


----------



## CarstenB (24. November 2008)

iiih, was ist den das weisse zeug und warum bist du so dick angezogen? 
die sonne ist gerade untergegangen, angenehme 24 grad, barfuss, shorts, tshirt und das texas longhorn brutzelt munter vor sich hin.







dazu ein oder zwei davon. life is good


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chowi (24. November 2008)

Morjens Carsten, is schon ne fiese Nummer mit den 24° und so,
bei uns hier wird das Altmetall temperaturmäßig mal richtig gefordert...

Beim Bier seid ihr da drüben allerdings zu bemitleiden...

frostige Grüsse chowi


----------



## goegolo (24. November 2008)

@CarstenB: Ohne Schnee kein Winter, immerhin hast Du fairerweise ein Radl in die Nähe des BBQ gerückt. Wir waren übrigens zu zweit unterwegs, die abgebildete Person ist weiblich.


----------



## badbushido (30. November 2008)




----------



## Radlerin (1. Dezember 2008)

10 von 10 Punkten fürs Bild!


----------



## nutallabrot (1. Dezember 2008)

chowi schrieb:


> Beim Bier seid ihr da drüben allerdings zu bemitleiden...



Da muss ich widersprechen! Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob es dieses Bier auch in Texas gibt.


----------



## Horst Link (8. Dezember 2008)

Hier wars auch mal wieder schön. Gleich raus und die Horizontale gedirtdropt.

MHG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylefaktor (9. Dezember 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> ... der näxte der bilder der horizontale postet wird gesperrt!


Tja Horst, Du hast es so gewollt!


----------



## Diggler (13. Dezember 2008)

das Ziel vor Augen





oh, hier ist es ja recht winterlich


----------



## tonicbikes (13. Dezember 2008)

....den Vogel im Classic-Trek-Pulli kenne ich doch...........war ´ne schöne Männer-Runde heute


----------



## flott.weg (26. Dezember 2008)




----------



## RemoteControl (27. Dezember 2008)

auch ein paar kilometer nördlicher war es wirklich schön, aufgenommen im wiehengebirge


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (28. Dezember 2008)

Wundervolles Wetter , aber auch saukalt  und glatt, hab gleich den ersten Slide mit dem Bonti hingelegt , wäre auch nicht so schlimm gewesen wenn ich nicht mit meinem Allerwertesten die Eisschicht einer Pfütze durchbrochen hätte


----------



## Deleted 15311 (28. Dezember 2008)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Wundervolles Wetter , aber auch saukalt  und glatt, hab gleich den ersten Slide mit dem Bonti hingelegt , wäre auch nicht so schlimm gewesen wenn ich nicht mit meinem Allerwertesten die Eisschicht einer Pfütze durchbrochen hätte



..und,gabs Verletzte(in der Pfütze)?

P.S.Sehr schönes Pic,wenn ich nicht krank wär würd ich auch....
Boden schön gefroren(Aber halt noch nicht jede Pfütze),perfekt fahrbar,klare kalte Luft,Sonnenschein,hach was gibts schöneres....nur bei euch liegt schon n bißchen Schnee,hier noch nüscht,gegen ne leichte Decke wäre nix einzuwenden....

Grüße
Nils


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (29. Dezember 2008)

Nee Nils, keine Verletzen , dummerweise war mein Handschuh danach aber nass, was die isolierende Wirkung sehr einschränkte 
Ich wünsch Dir Gute Besserung!
Mfg Frank


----------



## Retrostar (29. Dezember 2008)

Wundervolles Wetter, kalt, tolle Tour am Lambertskreuz!















[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## wtb_rider (29. Dezember 2008)

hallo zusammen, ausnahmsweise war sogar bei uns das wetter schön. da lässt man sich doch nicht lumpen und versucht die träge masse etwas in schwung zu bringen. und siehe da es hat sogar spass gemacht, wer hätte das gedacht.



hier ein gruppenbild ohne fahrer allerdings, aber hier gehts ja auch um räder. fremde leute sehe ich jeden tag genug. oder nicht?




vielen dank für ihre aufmerksamkeit und guten abend.
gruss kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (31. Dezember 2008)

Hi alle,

nachdem es bei uns heute wunderschön war und noch ist ....
... bin ich mal ne Runde gefahren ....

und was läuft mir vors Bike ..... seht selbst. Yeti auf der Jagd .







 









*ich wünsch Euch allen einen guten rutsch ins neue Jahr* 


bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Deleted 15311 (31. Dezember 2008)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> Hi alle,
> 
> nachdem es bei uns heute wunderschön war und noch ist ....
> ... bin ich mal ne Runde gefahren ....
> ...




MoinMoin Stefan...

....sehr sehr geile Bilder bei perfektem Bikewetter....wenn einem da das Herz höher schlägt,dann weiß man das man (Classic)Biker ist...
Wenn ich wieder gesund bin,werd ich ebenfalls auf die Jagd gehen mit meinem fast fertigen nagelneuen ARC...(Werds die Tage hier vorstellen)
P.S.Dein Fuhrpark ist wirklich beeindruckend....

Guten Rutsch

Grüße
Nils


----------



## zingel (31. Dezember 2008)

sehr geil!!!


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (31. Dezember 2008)

Berlin ist noch ruhig






Philippe


----------



## ZeFlo (1. Januar 2009)

... es war schön






einsam






manchmal auch etwas unheimlich






oder gar bedrohlich 






mein see mit wohninsel und dahinter, dunkel düster bedrohlich aufragend, helvetien 







ansonsten bleibt mir nur noch euch allen ein gutes neues jahr zu wünschen und hoffentlich genug zeit, neben alltag und job und stressigem im forum rumhängen, zum radln  

ciao
flo


----------



## onza98 (8. Januar 2009)

...ja, so eine Tour durch den Schnee ist schon etwas schönes 





Grüsse Onza98


----------



## wieweitnoch? (9. Januar 2009)

Was Gutes hat das Winterwetter ja..........
der Himmel kriegt eine herrliche Farbe

himmelblau?.............da war noch was


----------



## stefan9113 (11. Januar 2009)

Hi,

heut wars mal wieder außergewöhnlich schön .... da muß man unbedingt raus ...















bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## zingel (12. Januar 2009)

Ey Stefan ...dickes Kompliment! schon wieder so eine geschmackvoll aufgebaute high class Rennfeile aus den 90's! 

macht Freude!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kadaverfleisch (12. Januar 2009)

Moin,
gestern war das Wetter wirklich schön 



Berlin Grunewald

Gruß
Micha


----------



## stefan9113 (17. Januar 2009)

Hi alle,

so schön sollte es an den Wochenenden immer sein , da muß man einfach raus ....

















bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## bubble blower (17. Januar 2009)

Ich würde ja gern ein Bild vom obigen Mongoose downloaden. Aber bei der Sattelneigung...
Jedenfalls gab es letztes Wochenende auch noch einen ordentlichen Wintereindruck in der Haupstadt.


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (21. Januar 2009)

14 Uhr,28 Grad,......Parque Nacional Los Alerces...


----------



## Radlerin (22. Januar 2009)

Du bist oll.


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (22. Januar 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muttipullover (22. Januar 2009)

@ stefan9113: Dein Amplifire ist einfach nur geil. Schön straight aufgebaut, I love it !!!!
Gruß Steffen


----------



## stefan9113 (22. Januar 2009)

Hi,

vielen Dank  das freut mich.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (23. Januar 2009)

Ach ja ....so könnt es bleiben.....


----------



## stefan9113 (25. Januar 2009)

Hi,

bis jetzt kann ich mich über das Wetter an den Wochenenden nicht beschweren . Erstes Rollout mit dem Slingshot....















bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## stefan9113 (7. Februar 2009)

Hi alle,

geht denn keiner mehr biken? Entgegen dem Wetterbericht wars dann doch ganz schön ..





bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## goegolo (7. Februar 2009)

Doch, gestern war es Nachmittags kurz sonnig und ich konnte die eisblaue Ostsee samt Eisschollen bewundern. Habe nur leider keine Kamera dabei gehabt.


----------



## zingel (7. Februar 2009)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> Hi alle,
> 
> geht denn keiner mehr biken? Entgegen dem Wetterbericht wars dann doch ganz schön ..



vor allem schön sauber! ..wenn ich hier biken gehe, hat das Bike danach ne dicke Schlammpackung.


----------



## stefan9113 (7. Februar 2009)

Hi,

stimmt, das war am Anfang, danach kam der Gartenschlauch. Aber mit Schlammpackung sind die dann doch nicht ganz so schön anzuschauen.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (7. Februar 2009)

@Stefan, kannst Du mal bitte erklären warum Du alle Bilder immer nach kurzer Zeit löschst  Irgendwie schade um die Bilder, und eine Galerie mach so auch keinen rechten Sinn 
Mfg Frank


----------



## muttipullover (14. Februar 2009)

Hi,
heute zum Valentinstag mußte ich mit meinem Liebsten mal eine kleine Runde drehen. Leider ist die Sitzposition wirklich extrem gestreckt, sodas ich wohl kaum längere Touren fahren werde. Vielleicht gewöhne ich mich ja noch dran. Hier ein paar Bilder:
Guter Stahl/Böser Stahl-Mein Lightning auf dem Fundament der Waldschlösschenbrücke.




Altes Wasserwerk an der Elbe.




Das blaue Wunder.




Gruß Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer.j1 (14. Februar 2009)

gestreckt... pah, das muß so sein...

Grüße Jens


----------



## goegolo (14. Februar 2009)

muttipullover schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Das blaue Wunder.
> 
> ...



Eindeutig zweideutig . Hat die Elbe da noch Eisgang?


----------



## Radlerin (17. Februar 2009)

Ja, Christian, eigentlich haste ja Recht... (kleiner Insider)

Hier meine morgentlichen Radfotos - eigentlich hab ich aufm Weg zum Büro dafür keine Zeit, aber bei dem Traumwetter heute musste die Fotosession einfach sein. 









... und der Blick ausm Büro:





ICH WILL RAUS!


----------



## zaskar-le (17. Februar 2009)

Radlerin schrieb:


> ICH WILL RAUS!



Tja... 

*Tolles Wetter!*







*Downhill*






*Protagonist*











Schöne Grüße zum Potsdamer Platz
Christian


----------



## tonicbikes (17. Februar 2009)

das ist, glaube ich, kein "Syncros-Revo" Wetter


----------



## Davidbelize (17. Februar 2009)

tonicbikes schrieb:


> das ist, glaube ich, kein "Syncros-Revo" Wetter


wieso?
bei mir ist jeden tag revo wetter.


----------



## Splatter666 (17. Februar 2009)

Ich glaub, er meint das Kondenswasser was sich bei dem Wetter vom Klimawandel zwischen draussen und Wohnzimmer bildet 
Aber Bedenken hätte ich da auch...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## zaskar-le (17. Februar 2009)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Ich glaub, er meint das Kondenswasser was sich bei dem Wetter vom Klimawandel zwischen draussen und Wohnzimmer bildet  Aber Bedenken hätte ich da auch... Ciao, Splat



...das Stichwort heißt Schleuse und langsame Temperaturangleichung


----------



## kadaverfleisch (17. Februar 2009)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Ich glaub, er meint das Kondenswasser was sich bei dem Wetter vom Klimawandel zwischen draussen und Wohnzimmer bildet
> Aber Bedenken hätte ich da auch...
> 
> Ciao, Splat


 


tonicbikes schrieb:


> das ist, glaube ich, kein "Syncros-Revo" Wetter


 
Mensch, habt Ihr keinen Syncros Humidor , gabs doch damals zu Kaufen, DM 2399,95

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tonicbikes (17. Februar 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...das Stichwort heißt Schleuse und langsame Temperaturangleichung



Habe ich bei meinem Ultimate auch schon so gemacht, erst in den Hausflur und 1-2Std später in die Whg, besser ist das
Oder auf Nr sicher:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=5795&highlight=revolution


----------



## Radlerin (18. Februar 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Tja...
> 
> Schöne Grüße zum Potsdamer Platz
> Christian



Na warte...


----------



## ZeFlo (19. Februar 2009)

am see is schee


----------



## zingel (19. Februar 2009)

das zweite Foto gefällt!


----------



## Radlerin (19. Februar 2009)

Mit leicht nach links geneigtem Haupt gefällt mir auch das dritte ausgesprochen gut. 

Wirklich ausgesprochen gut!


----------



## BonelessChicken (28. Februar 2009)

Das Wetter war zwar gut, aber die meisten Hauptwege waren immer noch sowas von sulzig, daß ich auf die üblichen Trails dann gleich verzichtet habe.
Hier ein Zwischenstopp zur Erholung an einer schneefreien Stelle:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (14. März 2009)

... endlich sonne und halbwegs warm. also zum obi pedaliert um ein antennenkabel zu kaufen. auf dem rückweg vom obi bin ich noch kurz links abgebogen und kam zur  






so sieht die dann im weiteren verlauf aus






der schnee ist weg, tagelang hat es geregnet, überall auf den feuchtwiesen steht noch das wasser. 











ein schweizer staatsbürger, ertappt beim unerlaubten grenzübertritt 






das weglein endet abrupt am wasser. genauer gesagt am rhein. gegenüber liegt das dorf gottlieben in der schweiz. wunderhübsch gelegen aber bei hohem wasserstand ziemlich schnell ziemlich unter wasser 











die drachburg in gottlieben.






ankern verboten 






eigentlich auch klar, das wollmatinger ried ist eines der ältesten, grössten und bedeutendsten naturschutzgebiete am deutschen bodensee ufer. da kann man(n) nicht einfach ankern und party machen. nichts desto trotz ist an der stelle im sommer einiges los, aber nur bis die dämmerung kommt und damit auch die kleinen possierlichen namensvettern des weges. 

zum nachfahren, die genaue routenbeschreibung ... 

ciao
flo


----------



## goegolo (14. März 2009)

Mückengasse, sehr schön  

An einem Bachlauf (nicht annähernd so groß) war ich heute auch unterwegs und es fühlte sich trotz leichter Bewölkung schon wie Frühling an. Einen Bericht und Bilder gibt es hier. Einen Frosch habe ich auch fast überfahren


----------



## muttipullover (14. März 2009)

Schön das ihr schon Freunde geworden seid, du und das GT.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## cschrahe (15. März 2009)

Ich war gestern auch unterwegs, bei herrlichem Wetter in T-Shirt und dünner Jacke. 
Einer meiner Söhne war dabei auf meiner Dorfschlampe und ich auf dem Yeti. 
Das Problem: mach mal Fotos, wenn das Anhalten keinen Spaß macht 

Heute wieder Mistwetter, daher Fahren in der Küche angesagt 




Gruß, Christof


----------



## ZeFlo (15. März 2009)

... grosse küchen haben was


----------



## badbushido (15. März 2009)

Steht da links noch ein period correct Plattenspieler?


----------



## cschrahe (15. März 2009)

badbushido schrieb:


> Steht da links noch ein period correct Plattenspieler?



Ja genau  voll im Retrotrend, der Haushalt  Das "links im Bild" ist eine alte Rosita, irgendwann aus den 70ern. Läuft aber nur sachte Hintergrundmusik drauf, wenn Besuch da ist.
Solls fetzen, dann dreht sich das Vinyl hier um seine Achse


----------



## SingleLight (16. März 2009)

Schöner 1229, mein lieblings Dreher von Dual

Das Yeti ist auch klasse.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## RemoteControl (16. März 2009)

ich find den NAD auch schön  hab die moderne version

das yeti mag ich übrigens auch 

guten start in die woche,
patrick


----------



## oli_muenchen (17. März 2009)

Zumindest ein bißchen Frühlingsluft ist heute wieder in der Stadt. Das musste ich gleich ausnutzen, nachdem ich endlich gestern nach beinahe einem halben Jahr eeendlich den Steuersatz von yödi eingebaut hatte.

Vorne Technikmuseum auf zwei Rädern, hinten Technikmuseum in vier Wänden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radlerin (17. März 2009)

ellen_muenchen schrieb:


> Vorne Technikmuseum auf zwei Rädern, hinten Technikmuseum in vier Wänden.



Schöner Spruch!


----------



## tonicbikes (17. März 2009)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Schöner Spruch!



und schöne Fotos, die haben was!


----------



## LLcoolfreak (18. März 2009)

In meiner neuen Heimat Düsseldorf war das Wetter heute endlich mal top, leider hat die Cam das nicht ganz so gesehen!


----------



## cschrahe (21. März 2009)

Ja, war wieder schön heute 
Allerdings nix altes auf dem Bild ... klassisch ist da nur mein Hund 
Der Oldtimer musste fotografieren 



Im Hintergrund mein Wohnort, vorne im Bild (schwarzes Dach) das Dach des neuen Fischer-Anwesens, Dübel-Fischer und rechts davon (rotes Dach) ein ehemaliges 40 Zimmer-Hotel, das er "mal eben noch" dazugekauft hat, weil es da halt so neben seiner Baustelle rumstand  Wird momentan kernsaniert.
Man erkennt wegen des umlaufenden Erdwalls ja leider nicht viel aus der Perspektive, aber beachtet die Größenverhältnisse zwischen Hotel (40 Zimmer, Großraumküche, 2 Speisesäle, Lobby etc) und seinem Wohnhaus für 2 Personen, Tiefgarage, Schwimmbad und 100 qm Wintergarten. Dann kann man sich ungefähr vorstellen, wie riesig der Kasten ist. Nicht nur das Haus ist ein Traum, der Inhalt seiner Tiefgarage übrigens auch (Bugatti -man munkelt ein GP-Fahrzeug-, SL-Flügeltürer etc) 

Gruß, Christof


----------



## kadaverfleisch (21. März 2009)

...der Teckel schaut auch schon ganz neidisch in diese Richtung.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## GT-Sassy (21. März 2009)

Heute mal mit meiner Kleinen unterwegs gewesen.



mit dabei Ihr Palomar und mein 94ziger Tequesta.


----------



## zingel (21. März 2009)

*das Velo hab ich übrigens zur Erstkommunion bekommen.*


----------



## badbushido (21. März 2009)

Hallo Kleiner,
Bei mir zu hause gibt's Süssigkeiten...


----------



## Radlerin (22. März 2009)

Eure Aufnahmen sind einfach klasse! 

In Berlin war das Wetter so lala, schön ist was anderes. Dafür hatte man die fette Chance, blühende Orangenbäume zu sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Bontrager (22. März 2009)

...und das um diese Jahreszeit...wow


----------



## argh (22. März 2009)

Mein Kleiner wollt Eis essen. Und weil das Wetter nicht sooo schlecht war und er unbedingt Rad fahren wollte, mußte das Lava Dome die erste Testfahrt über sich ergehen lassen. Und- was soll ich sagen- super! Paßt!


----------



## badbushido (22. März 2009)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Eure Aufnahmen sind einfach klasse!
> 
> In Berlin war das Wetter so lala, schön ist was anderes. Dafür hatte man die fette Chance, blühende Orangenbäume zu sehen...




Auch die Spacertürme scheinen im berliner Frühling gen Himmel zu wachsen


----------



## Radlerin (22. März 2009)

Wir werden halt alle nicht jünger...


----------



## kadaverfleisch (22. März 2009)

Marco,
hast du die neue Kette gleich montiert?
Respect!
Gruß
Micha


----------



## Rockyman (22. März 2009)

In Luzern war das Wetter heute auch einigermassen...  











Bikergruss,  Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hossegor (23. März 2009)

Gestern nach der Tour an der Tanke  

Wär eher Kühl in Hessen....

Mein kurzbeiniger kumpel ist mit meinem Merlin gefahren, daher die lustige einstellung der Sattelstütze. Ich hab dann mein Yo bewegt...


----------



## cschrahe (23. März 2009)

hossegor schrieb:


> Gestern nach der Tour an der Tanke
> 
> War eher Kühl in Hessen....



 Aber schon die Grillkohle im Sortiment 

Sehr schöne Bikes! Besonders das FAT 

p.s. Kurzbeinige versauen doch immer die Schriftzüge an der Stütze


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (23. März 2009)

Ist Dein Kumpel wenigstens an den Lenker gekommen


----------



## hoeckle (23. März 2009)

wie man´s nimmt - warm aber heftiger foensturm... kopfauslüften für den jr.














http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3664/3379750140_ea6d690f6d_b.jpg


----------



## popeye (24. März 2009)

Sonntags im Wald:





Danach war Familienausflug mit Kind und Kegel angesagt. Kind ist leider noch nicht fahrradtauglich, da zu klein. Freue mich schon auf die ersten Ausflüge gemeinsam sobald das dann auch klappt.


----------



## fredeckbert (31. März 2009)

Frühlingserwachen am Unterbacher See in Düsseldorf.


----------



## YoKris (31. März 2009)

popeye schrieb:


> Sonntags im Wald:
> 
> Danach war Familienausflug mit Kind und Kegel angesagt. Kind ist leider noch nicht fahrradtauglich, da zu klein. Freue mich schon auf die ersten Ausflüge gemeinsam sobald das dann auch klappt.



Cool...die Decals passen perfekt! 

Glückwunsch!


----------



## popeye (1. April 2009)

YoKris schrieb:


> Cool...die Decals passen perfekt!
> 
> Glückwunsch!



Ja, so langsam sieht es so aus, wie ich mir das ursprünglich mal vorgestellt habe, die decals von dir haben mich da weitergebracht

Ist aber noch einiges auf der ToDo-Liste, speziell über die Gabel denke ich nach. Hast Du meine PM vor einiger Zeit gesehen? Bin da etwas im Zweifel bei der Big1Inch die ich neulich bekommen habe und habe einige Fragezeichen....


----------



## hossegor (1. April 2009)

Kleine Feierabendrunde mit dem Merlin...


----------



## Davidbelize (1. April 2009)

das brodie ist ein echter HEADTURNER .



berlin=höllenschlund     häääääääääääääää    berlin=höllisch  gut und:

wasserstadt
grünestadt
kulturstadt
feierstadt
geniesserstadt
sommerstadt cafestadt
bikerstadt
bikerstadt
bikerstadt
1000stadt


noch fragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (3. April 2009)

hello,

also ich weiß zwar nicht wo das wetter zur zeit nicht schön ist aber in pdm kann ich nicht klagen. 




gruss kay


----------



## höhenangst (3. April 2009)

schön wars bei uns auch, nur sahs irgendwie anders aus 
da solls hingehen 



aber der Weg ist teilweise beschwerlich






Ziel war die Wirtsalm unweit von Feilnbach ,dem Manitoutreffenaustragungsort , man sieht sich


----------



## wtb_rider (3. April 2009)

hättick dat jewusst wär ich auch mit meinem 78er gefahren, hätten wir zusammen posen können


----------



## höhenangst (3. April 2009)

vielleicht das nächste mal , aber das Pheonix ist ja auch nicht zu verachten


----------



## harke (3. April 2009)




----------



## Dr.Bontrager (3. April 2009)

Ach ja,....


----------



## stefan9113 (5. April 2009)

Hi,

heut wars auch hier wiedermal wunderschön. Also rauf aufs Bike und raus in die Natur .





... und dann plötzlich ein Licht, muß wohl die göttliche Eingebung gewesen sein  .... 





jedenfalls hats Spaß gemacht, schönen Sonntag noch Euch allen.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## goegolo (5. April 2009)

Schnieckes GT und schöne Bilder Stefan


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (10. April 2009)

KLEINes erstes Rollout... 


da kommt was recht pinkes 




Aha, Frauchen auf dem Attitude...




Pärchenbild: 




Und ratz-batz war sie wieder weg...





Schöne Ostern wünschen wir euch allen noch 
Frank und Dori


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muttipullover (10. April 2009)

Ich bin zwar nicht so fürs Pärchenoutfit, aber in dem Fall; man man man; geil!
Gruß Steffen


----------



## cschrahe (10. April 2009)

... na mit so netter Begleitung rollt man doch gerne durchs Gehölz. Und dann noch auf so schicken Bikes. Gratulation ... zu Beidem


----------



## gtbiker (10. April 2009)

die beiden KLEINs


----------



## Splatter666 (10. April 2009)

Und wie erwartet KEIN Ballonseiden-Anzug 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## andy1 (10. April 2009)

ja sehr fein


----------



## zingel (10. April 2009)

*schönes Duett!*

aber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (10. April 2009)

... meine liebste würde mir eine knallen wenn ich sie als "frauchen" titulieren würde


----------



## CarstenB (10. April 2009)

ja, der ausdruck stoert mich auch viel mehr als der fehlende helm...


----------



## badbushido (10. April 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> ja, der ausdruck stoert mich auch viel mehr als der fehlende helm...



Vielleicht spielts gar keine Rolle mehr?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (10. April 2009)

Jungs, wir haben zwei Bell Sweep welche wir auch gerne tragen  Für's Bildchen sind wir schnell hinter's Gewerbegebiet ohne Helm  schlechtes Vorbild 
Die nächten Actionpics kommen mit Helm 
@Flo, mein Frauchen ist gern mein "Frauchen", ab 17.7.09 auch "offiziell!


----------



## zingel (10. April 2009)

bei der Frauenrunde ist SYN-CROSSIS bestimmt auch ihr "Männchen"


----------



## kadaverfleisch (10. April 2009)

So, auch am Wannsee hatten Toffels Newsboy (ab heute in verändertem Outfit) und der Tamarac schönes Wetter:





Gruß
Toffel und Micha


----------



## tonicbikes (10. April 2009)




----------



## insanerider (10. April 2009)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Jungs, wir haben zwei Bell Sweep welche wir auch gerne tragen  Für's Bildchen sind wir schnell hinter's Gewerbegebiet ohne Helm  schlechtes Vorbild
> Die nächten Actionpics kommen mit Helm
> @Flo, mein Frauchen ist gern mein "Frauchen", ab 17.7.09 auch "offiziell!



na dann schonmal alles gute und so!


----------



## CarstenB (11. April 2009)

wir waren heute nachmittag im Brazos Bend, ein state park eine knappe autostunde suedwestlich von houston. das wetter war perfekt, 25-28C aber bedeckt. trails entlang von seen, sumpfgebiet und durch schoene waelder












und viel wildlife zu bestaunen



















































kurve verrissen, autsch...


----------



## cschrahe (11. April 2009)

AAAAAutsch, die Ärmste! Aber shit happens.
Tolle Bilder. Klasse Familientour.
Auffällig auch: typisch Frau, sind Pferde in Sicht gerät alles andere ins Hintertreffen 

In der Region würde ich versuchen, die Füße stets auf den Pedalen zu lassen, nicht daß da plötzlich so ne große Echse dran rumknabbert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badbushido (11. April 2009)

Mein Favorit ist natürlich das letzte Bild. Sowas kann schon mal vorkommen wenn die Jungmannschaft die krassen Rollstuhlwege rockt 
(Mein Tip wäre Stollenbereifung obwohl sowas nicht ans Klein gehört...)

Das Shirt der Dame mit dem grünen Untersatz kommt auch recht gut. Ist das noch aus Good Old Germany mitgeführt worden? 

Und Storm gefällt immer, besonders frei im Wildpark.


----------



## Owl Hollow (11. April 2009)

wunderbares Wetter - ich  bitte das new school bike zu entschuldigen...


----------



## Diggler (11. April 2009)

@ CarstenB
schöne Bilder! Sieht ja so aus als ob man da ungestört fahren könnte ohne alle 5 Minuten angepöbelt zu werden. Nette Tierchen im Wasser

@ Owl Hollow
da ist es aber auch schön!

kein Fahrrad aber sieht irgendwie auch ziemlich "oldschool" aus


----------



## cschrahe (11. April 2009)

Diggler schrieb:


> kein Fahrrad aber sieht irgendwie auch ziemlich "oldschool" aus




Der Verrückte trägt auch keinen Helm!!??


----------



## GT-Sassy (11. April 2009)

Tolle Bilder, aber irgentwie kommt es mir immer hoch, wenn ich Biker(vorallen mit Kindern) ohne Helm sehe.
Wie war das mit der Vorbildfunktion gegenüber Kindern.


----------



## CarstenB (11. April 2009)

jaja, die reifen... dem einsatzgebiet angemessen. Mtbs sind hier mangels M sinnfrei und der sturz waere auch mit stollen passiert. die mtb reifen sind aber alle frisch und einsatzbereit, falls es mal in die berge geht 

ja, das trikot ist noch original spaete 80er, damals passend zum pinken moser gekauft.

was helme angeht - auch die kopfbedeckung ist dem einsatz angepasst. vorbild sein heisst auch, eigenverantwortung zu schulen und klar zu machen, dass sicherheit im und nicht auf dem kopf beginnt. auf den wegen sind sicher mehr menschen von alligatoren gefressen worden als kopfverletzungen durch fahrradunfaelle erlitten wurden.


----------



## felixdelrio (11. April 2009)

Ganz schön gross geworden Deine Mädels, Carsten 

Das letzte Foto mit denen ist bestimmt mindestens 3-4 Jahre her.


----------



## cleiende (12. April 2009)

ohne

Echsen
Luftwurzeln
Pferde
Verletzungen
KLEIN
Mit

Sonnenschein
Laubwald
Helm
GT

Erste lange Ausfahrt mit dem Geschenk zum 12ten









Das Ziel erkennt der ein oder andere aus dem Rhein-Main-Gebiet wieder, der Turm ist übrigens renoviert. 50 Ct Münze für den Eintritt nicht vergessen.





Wie sagte er so schön: "Papa, die Abfahrt war echt gxxx!"





Mision accomplished, MTB-Virus hat vorerst gewirkt.


----------



## der Steelman (12. April 2009)

so ein schönes wetter in berlin grunewald ist nicht weit also raus 







einfach schön 
frohe ostern euch allen 
gruß maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (12. April 2009)

gestern nachmittag waren wir im Memorial Park in Houston. dort gibt es einige ganz brauchbare trails. dementsprechend mit TUEV geprueften helmen und reifen


----------



## tonicbikes (12. April 2009)

...da würde ich auch gern mal biken, geile Trails, schöne Landschaft......

Den kleinen hier würde ich auch gern mal live sehn


----------



## Bernd D. [HH] (12. April 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


>



Schöner GT-Doppelpack. 

Aber was sind das denn für Dinger da im Hintergrund?


----------



## Splatter666 (12. April 2009)

Offensichtlich 2 Almdudler...


----------



## cleiende (12. April 2009)

Bernd D. [HH];5784828 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was sind das denn für Dinger da im Hintergrund?



Keine Ahnung was das für Bergab-Geschwüre waren. Nur die Fahrer, die waren noch übergewichtiger als ich und hatten sowas wie Yedi-Rüstungen dabei.


----------



## insanerider (12. April 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was das für Bergab-Geschwüre waren. Nur die Fahrer, die waren noch übergewichtiger als ich und hatten sowas wie Yedi-Rüstungen dabei.



und da lachst du? ich hab da fotos von dir.... 
hoffe, l. hat sich über sein radel gefreut!
daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diggler (12. April 2009)

Für viele ist die Cyclocross Saison vorbei, bei uns gehts jetzt erst richtig los. Nach 2 Wochen auf dem GT Zaskar war das heute als ob ich gedopt hätte. Trotzdem mag ich meine MTBs



Rad ist natürlich nicht klassisch, sorry


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (13. April 2009)

sehr sonnig war's


----------



## muttipullover (13. April 2009)

Ein Tacho und ne Pulsuhr am Klein? Da wird das schöne Stück doch zum schnöden Trainingsgerät degradiert. 
Gruß Steffen


----------



## hoeckle (13. April 2009)

das ging ja schnell mit dem aufbau...


----------



## zaskar-le (13. April 2009)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> sehr sonnig war's



Schön zu sehen, dass MC1'ler doch noch in die Sonne dürfen.

Weiter so! 
Christian


----------



## andy2 (13. April 2009)

heute im taunus wars einfach nur freaking awesome


----------



## stefan9113 (13. April 2009)

Hi alle,

heute die erste große Tour, 85 km teilweise unbefahrbar, traumhaftes Panorama, aber seht selbst, erst die lange Anfahrt bis zum Berch, dann rauf aufn Berch , durchs Schneefeld gestapft, teileweise über Scheeabgänge gekrabbelt und dann ab nach Hause.























































































so das waren mal ein paar Einblicke von der heutigen Tour, schönen Ostersonntag noch ....

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## gtbiker (13. April 2009)

Ostermontag 
Aber hey, schöne Bilder und super Yeti 
Gruß


----------



## stefan9113 (13. April 2009)

Ostermontag, stimmt natürlich


----------



## tomac_75 (13. April 2009)

Zum erstem Mal mein SSP bewegt... Aber so richtig kann ich mich mit der Ein-Gang-Geschichte nicht anfreunden 

Wetter am Neckar war traumhaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixdelrio (13. April 2009)

Erst ein bisschen Asphalt ...





... dann rauscht das frische Grün vorbei ...





Was für ein Wetter!


----------



## badbushido (13. April 2009)

Diggler schrieb:


> Für viele ist die Cyclocross Saison vorbei, bei uns gehts jetzt erst richtig los. Nach 2 Wochen auf dem GT Zaskar war das heute als ob ich gedopt hätte. Trotzdem mag ich meine MTBs
> 
> 
> 
> Rad ist natürlich nicht klassisch, sorry



Versuchs mal mit Testosteron statt Östrogen.


----------



## cschrahe (13. April 2009)

Bei uns wars auch schön  
Zur Taufe meiner Tochter ist mein Bruder aus Köln angereist den hab ich gleich zu 'ner Tour überreden können 

Den Helm hab' ich fürs Foto kurz ausgezogen 




Die schönen Früchte hängen hoch 




Mein Bruder auf meiner Dorfschlampe 




Mal Pause machen gehört auch dazu 




Gute Nacht-Stimmung zum Ende der Tour 




Gruß, Christof


----------



## nico.. (14. April 2009)

Raus aus dem flachem Brandenburg - rein ins nicht ganz so flache Wiehengebirge 

Zu Besuch in der Heimat:






Viele Grüße
Nico


----------



## hoeckle (14. April 2009)

ja.....


----------



## zaskar-le (14. April 2009)

Ich war mit meinem Frischling heute auch zum Feierabend hin noch kurz zu Einstellungszwecken draußen. Wobei ich mal wieder feststellen musste, dass der April nicht eben mein Lieblingsmonat ist. Gibt es ein Bundesland ohne Birken? 

Mehr vom Rad kann ich übrigens aus taktischen Gründen noch nicht zeigen 






@nico: jedesmal wieder ein Genuss!


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (14. April 2009)

nico.. schrieb:


> Raus aus dem flachem Brandenburg - rein ins nicht ganz so flache Wiehengebirge
> 
> Zu Besuch in der Heimat:
> 
> ...



Hey Nico!
Tolles nachgebautes ACD haste ja dran 
Gruß Marco


----------



## muttipullover (14. April 2009)

@Nico: Immer wieder sehr schön anzuschauen.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Diggler (14. April 2009)

@ badbushido
aber das steht doch auf der Dopingliste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kadaverfleisch (14. April 2009)

...ätt Tomac 75: wenn es dir nicht behagt dein SSP, ich nehm den Salsa 
...ätt FelixDelRio: schicke Brille, wo haste die denn her 
...ätt Nico..: passt doch wunderbar die Stütze 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## wtb_rider (16. April 2009)

so auch wir haben uns wieder mal auf die reise gemacht. streng nach dem motto "das ziel ist im weg". hat spass gemacht und wir waren erstaunlich zügig unterwegs.













noch dazu war es der zweite frühling für mein breezer nach der umbauaktion. fährt sich primstens.
bis bald 
gruss clara und kay


ps @  nico. tolles rad. die reifen kombi in schwarz nehm ich bitte 2 mal.


----------



## felixdelrio (17. April 2009)

Tja, das waren noch Zeiten als Ray-Ban noch Bausch&Lomb Gläser hatten. Aber inzwischen sind die ja an so eine unsägliche italienische Bude verkauft worden. Von mir gibts 10 Style-Punkte für die Wayfarer Re-Issue und Dein Modell, wie auch immer es heisst Kay, ist auch sehr kredibel! 

Schön, mal wieder attraktive Menschen zu sehen. Weiter so!


----------



## badbushido (17. April 2009)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Tja, das waren noch Zeiten als Ray-Ban noch Bausch&Lomb Gläser hatten. Aber inzwischen sind die ja an so eine unsägliche italienische Bude verkauft worden. Von mir gibts 10 Style-Punkte für die Wayfarer Re-Issue und Dein Modell, wie auch immer es heisst Kay, ist auch sehr kredibel!
> 
> Schön, mal wieder attraktive Menschen zu sehen. Weiter so!



Die Ray Ban Gläser sind auch heutzutage noch "BL" gestempelt.


----------



## badbushido (17. April 2009)

cschrahe schrieb:


> Den Helm hab' ich fürs Foto kurz ausgezogen




*Keine Sorge! Du bist ja mit Power Straps gesichert!* 
(Angst um die Frisur?)
Ich sehe viele hier im Forum ohne Klickies fahren. Tut ihr das eigentlich aus "period-correctness-Gründen"?


----------



## badbushido (17. April 2009)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/329714]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brille und Gesichtsausdruck passen, jetzt muss sich Herr Gouverneur nur noch die Ohren stechen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radlerin (17. April 2009)

Hihi, der Vergleich passt! 

@Kay: Schöne Bilder und tolle Räder!



badbushido schrieb:


> Ich sehe viele hier im Forum ohne Klickies fahren. Tut ihr das eigentlich aus "period-correctness-Gründen"?



Auch bei Berliner Treffen fällt mir das oft auf (wobei ich mir da auch nicht direkt Gedanken drüber mache, mir isses wurscht, wie jemand strampelt). Ich persönlich fahr Klickies wegen des Antriebs, der damit eindeutig besser ist.

Und weil dies ja quasi eine Galerie ist...

Ich war am Ostersonntag im Südostzipfel Sachsens unterwegs (leider ohne Rad), was für ne schöne Landschaft!









Das nächste Mal fahr ich da definitiv mit Fahrrad hin.


----------



## kadaverfleisch (17. April 2009)

Moin,
fahrt mal Crupis, dann braucht ihr keine Clickies, allerdings neue Schienbeine.
Micha


----------



## badbushido (17. April 2009)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Moin,
> fahrt mal Crupis, dann braucht ihr keine Clickies, allerdings neue Schienbeine.
> Micha



*Crupi, eher was für BMX Opas * (Signatur)





*Der neuzeitliche Styler fährt Haken und Riemen*





*Die Jungspunde PD-M737*





Danke für den Grund meine Lieblingsbilder mal wieder zu zeigen


----------



## kadaverfleisch (17. April 2009)

Danke für die schönen Bilder, Andy Patterson, lange ist es her. So ein JMC hätte ich auch noch gerne, lovely.
Aber wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, sind das Hutch Pedals. Allerdings genauso schön und gut.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## badbushido (17. April 2009)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Aber wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, sind das Hutch Pedals. Allerdings genauso schön und gut.
> 
> Gruß
> Micha



Noch besser, die kosten dann einfach EUR 2,50 mehr als die Crupis


----------



## CarstenB (17. April 2009)

badbushido schrieb:


> *Keine Sorge! Du bist ja mit Power Straps gesichert!*
> (Angst um die Frisur?)
> Ich sehe viele hier im Forum ohne Klickies fahren. Tut ihr das eigentlich aus "period-correctness-Gründen"?



genau wie helm oder nicht sind die pedale etwas, dass dem einsatz angemessen sein muss. wofuer braucht man beim gemuetlichen dahinrollen clickies? find ich in solchen faellen eher laestig. macht gelegentlich schon noch sinn, ein foto im www im kontext zu sehen anstatt immer nur die eigene realitaet als masstab zu setzen  

gruss, carsten


----------



## kadaverfleisch (17. April 2009)

badbushido schrieb:


> Noch besser, die kosten dann einfach EUR 2,50 mehr als die Crupis


 
Die Griffe waren ja noch günstig , letztes Jahr sind Blaue noch Eingetütete für US$ 800.-  weggegangen und bei den Pedals geht auch noch was.
Hutch Aerospeed Kurbeln stark gebraucht, also nix NOS, letzte Woche für US$ 2450.- und vor 2 Jahren nossige für US$ 4500.-  da waren die Grafton für  512.- billig gegen 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## badbushido (17. April 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> genau wie helm oder nicht sind die pedale etwas, dass dem einsatz angemessen sein muss. wofuer braucht man beim gemuetlichen dahinrollen clickies? find ich in solchen faellen eher laestig. macht gelegentlich schon noch sinn, ein foto im www im kontext zu sehen anstatt immer nur die eigene realitaet als masstab zu setzen
> 
> gruss, carsten



Genau, so sieht übrigens *meine Realität* aus.
Der ab sofort gültige Masstab für alle hier.
Locker bleiben Jungs! Ein bisschen Necken muss erlaubt sein.


----------



## höhenangst (17. April 2009)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Und weil dies ja quasi eine Galerie ist...
> 
> Ich war am Ostersonntag im Südostzipfel Sachsens unterwegs (leider ohne Rad), was für ne schöne Landschaft!
> 
> ...



ist die Oberlausitz ( Zittauer Gebirge) oder ? 

ein schöner Zipfel Erde , und schön zum radln


----------



## Briggtopp (17. April 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Mal wieder eine kleine Berlin-City-Tour...
> 
> *Und jetzt alle: *
> 
> ...



Immerwieder schön anzusehn deine Touren  und was dein GT betrifft, du weißt ja ick steh uff deine Baiks wa 

Gruß

PS Schön wieder das Brodie zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hank_dd (17. April 2009)

Da das Wetter heute mal nicht so dolle war, bin ich nur ca.400m von Zuhause weg gekommen 





ein Müsing Cayenne wahrscheinlich aus dem Jahr 91/92.
Ist eigentlich fertig, bis auf ein paar kleine Sachen, wie Pedale und Lenker.
Ich weis, daß die Reifen und der Laufradsatz nicht zum Baujahr des Rades passen





aber der Rahmen der dazu passen würde ist leider schon verbaut (siehe Fotos).

Grüße aus Dresden


----------



## felixdelrio (17. April 2009)

badbushido schrieb:


> Die Ray Ban Gläser sind auch heutzutage noch "BL" gestempelt.



Vielleicht muss die Schweiz dann mal etwas mehr Ray-Ban Brillen umsetzen, dann gibts auch die neueste Charge. Bei meiner steht "RB" anstelle des "BL" und "Made in Italy"


----------



## bonebreaker666 (17. April 2009)

hank_dd schrieb:


> ...
> ein Müsing Cayenne wahrscheinlich aus dem Jahr 91/92.
> Ist eigentlich fertig, bis auf ein paar kleine Sachen, wie Pedale und Lenker.
> ...
> Grüße aus Dresden


 
Na, da hat aber jemand Gas gegeben beim aufbauen 
Wenn der Rahmen mir nicht zu gross wäre, hätte ich auch gern zugeschlagen...


----------



## hank_dd (18. April 2009)

@bonebreaker666 - Wie klein bist du denn? 

Der Rahmen hat ein 48cm Sitzrohr und ein Oberrohr mit 57cm, ich würde den in die 18" Klasse einsortieren. 
Das ist ein Touren-MTB, der ist mir, mit meinen 172cm schon fast zu kurz. 
Mein Mirar hat ein 59,5cm Oberrohr und das passt perfekt


----------



## wtb_rider (18. April 2009)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Vielleicht muss die Schweiz dann mal etwas mehr Ray-Ban Brillen umsetzen, dann gibts auch die neueste Charge. Bei meiner steht "RB" anstelle des "BL" und "Made in Italy"



bei mich ooch, trotzdem ne fetzige sicht... ick werd se wohl bald gegen was mit stärke tauschen müssen irgendwie seh ick nix mehr..


----------



## bonebreaker666 (18. April 2009)

@ hank_dd: hab halt recht kurze Beine...alles über 16" ist schon zuviel des Guten bei mir


----------



## hank_dd (18. April 2009)

Dein Sevysa sieht aber etwas größer aus, als 16".
Ach ja, schickes Rad!

Und der Aufbau ging recht schnell, da ich alles schon fertig hatte und das ganze nur noch zusammen schrauben musste.


----------



## stefan9113 (19. April 2009)

Hi alle,
nachdem die ersten Schraubarbeiten vollendet sind, wars Zeit für die erste Ausfahrt. Das Wetter hat dem ganzen noch einen oben drauf gesetzt. Es läuft wie Sau. .

























bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Biff (19. April 2009)

Schön wars, aber auch hart und dreckig...






aber da kommt schon die Putzeinheit...






ob das was wird...?






naa..??!!






eher wohl nicht.... was anderes ist wieder interessanter.....






Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschrahe (19. April 2009)

Grandioses Wetter im Urlaub in Berchtesgaden ... 

... und sogar einen Freund hier aus dem Forum getroffen




Ganz wichtig: einkehren nicht vergessen 




Nächster Tag, alles startklar gemacht 




und hoch hinauf in die Berge (auf dem Weg zur Halsalm oberhalb vom Hintersee) 




Das hat schon was  (1600 Meter oben, Roßfeldstraße mit Blick auf Hoher Göll)




Gruß, Christof


----------



## stefan9113 (19. April 2009)

Hi,

einfach nur wunderschöne Bikes und tolle Fotos 

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (19. April 2009)

....was für ein Wetter....auf zur Single-Runde


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (19. April 2009)

...huch....


----------



## hoeckle (19. April 2009)

single und doch nicht allein...






















rast...














rolling home...













airport traffic...


----------



## mini.tom (20. April 2009)

wir waren auch bei schönstem Geburtstagswetter auf Tour


















schön das Du da warst Jens ;-) es war super geil 
mfg
jens und tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radlerin (20. April 2009)

höhenangst schrieb:


> ist die Oberlausitz ( Zittauer Gebirge) oder ?
> 
> ein schöner Zipfel Erde , und schön zum radln



Das ist in meinem Fall die Hintere Sächsische Schweiz (Kirnitzschtal), an der Grenze zu Tschechien. Also knapp daneben...  Der zweite Satz trifft allerdings auch hier zu. 



mini.tom schrieb:


> wir waren auch bei schönstem Geburtstagswetter auf Tour
> schön das Du da warst Jens ;-) es war super geil
> mfg
> jens und tom



Ihr wurdet aber verfolgt!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (24. April 2009)

Ich war heut wieder über 3h mit dem Attitude unterwegs und ich musste wieder feststellen, dass es nicht so hart ist wie befürchtet


----------



## Davidbelize (25. April 2009)

heut nach feierabend im urbanhafen in x-berg.
hab mir das we verdient.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (25. April 2009)

Wir waren heute 4h unterwegs, da hab ich gleich mal noch ein Bild für Zingel geschossen  , leider liess sich beim Besten Willen kein anderer Ochse auftreiben


----------



## badbushido (25. April 2009)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Wir waren heute 4h unterwegs, da hab ich gleich mal noch ein Bild für Zingel geschossen  , leider liess sich beim Besten Willen kein anderer Ochse auftreiben






Den habe ich übrigens am Do abend 3/4h lang gemacht, nachdem mir im hohen Gras beim Locationwechsel unbemerkt die Kamera, welche ich vormittags gekauft hatte, aus der Tasche gefallen war,...


----------



## zingel (25. April 2009)




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (26. April 2009)

badbushido schrieb:


> Den habe ich übrigens am Do abend 3/4h lang gemacht, nachdem mir im hohen Gras beim Locationwechsel unbemerkt die Kamera, welche ich vormittags gekauft hatte, aus der Tasche gefallen war,...



Meine ist so gross und schwer, dass ich nen Rucksack brauche  . Vielleicht sollte ich mir doch noch etwas kompakteres zulegen  

Hier sind noch einige der anderen entstandenen Bilder 





vorsicht, nicht ganz so classic  :


----------



## hoeckle (26. April 2009)

frank! ich freu mich jedesmal wenn ich in letzter zeit bilder von dir sehe!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (26. April 2009)

Ja ja Feri, Dein Attitude hat's gut bei mir, regelmässiger, weitläufiger Auslauf, einen sonnengeschützten Schlafplatz und eine liebevolle Pflege nach den Touren  
Schon was feines, so ein Attitude 
Grüsse nach Österreich


----------



## cleiende (26. April 2009)

Auch das Rhein-Main-Gebiet vermeldet bestes Wetter am heutigen Sonn(en)tag.

Trails in 1A Zustand





Und hochmotivierte Mitfahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (26. April 2009)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> da hab ich gleich mal noch ein Bild für Zingel geschossen


----------



## höhenangst (26. April 2009)

mal Bilder von gestern , Wirtsalm mal ohne Schnee




auf der weiteren Tour waren kleine Lawinenabgänge die den Weg versperrten




schönen Abend noch


----------



## LockeTirol (26. April 2009)

Die erste richtige Ausfahrt mit dem neuen Bock bei traumhaften Wetter. Die Übersetzung war aber ziemlich hart... Im Singletrail ging das Bike aber dann doch besser als gedacht


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (26. April 2009)

Herrlich, es gibt also doch noch Leute die mit altem Geröhr Touren fahren


----------



## BonelessChicken (26. April 2009)

Sehr schönes Bild, macht echt Lust auf die Berge .


----------



## goegolo (27. April 2009)

Gestern war Strandtag


----------



## wtb_rider (28. April 2009)

tach `zamm

ich war heut mit meinem daddy unterwegs. wir haben eine kleine runde um den schwielowsee gedreht.
ich geb zu keine berge und kühe aber uns hats trotzdem spass gemacht.















und noch wat zum lachen, für unsere alten bundesländer





und wer über das outfit meine vatters lacht kricht mental gescheuert. 

so long,...


----------



## Splatter666 (28. April 2009)

Er fährt wenigstens nicht oben ohne...

Das Bike von deinem Vadder is aber gut getarnt 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## kadaverfleisch (28. April 2009)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Das Bike von deinem Vadder is aber gut getarnt
> Ciao, Splat


 
...ein American Eagle, auch aus Philippes Händen, so wie meiner .

Kaum ist der Kay mit Papi unterwegs, traut er sich nur ne Cola. Ihr müßtet ihn ma sehen, wenn wir BMXen gehen, eine Molle nach der Anderen 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chowi (28. April 2009)

kadaverfleisch;5846773 Kaum ist der Kay mit Papi unterwegs schrieb:
			
		

> Micha, außer Papa hatte wohl keiner was anderes erwartet!
> 
> Gruß chowi


----------



## höhenangst (30. April 2009)

hab den Urlaubstag heute mal genutzt ,das Wetter hätte auch etwas besser sein können , aber die Location war dafür um so beeindruckender



 



schönes Wochenende Euch allen


----------



## goegolo (1. Mai 2009)

Beeindruckende Felsen, wo ist das?


----------



## höhenangst (1. Mai 2009)

in Sachsen , Oberlausitz - Zittauer Gebirge im Dreiländereck zw. Polen und CZ
zu sehen sind die Kelchsteine in der Nähe von Oybin ( da gibts noch viel viel mehr )


----------



## cschrahe (3. Mai 2009)

Kein klassisches Geröhr (zumindest noch nicht ) auf matschigen Wegen ... 




und mächtig diesig wars heute morgen um 7 auch noch 




aber schöööööööön wars trotzdem


----------



## hossegor (3. Mai 2009)

What should i ride today ? 

Merlin 







Oder doch lieber Stahl ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschrahe (3. Mai 2009)

Egal, sind beide geil, aber fahr halt erst mal


----------



## badbushido (3. Mai 2009)

höhenangst schrieb:


> hab den Urlaubstag heute mal genutzt ,das Wetter hätte auch etwas besser sein können , aber die Location war dafür um so beeindruckender
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Obergeil!* Bike und Location


----------



## Deer (3. Mai 2009)

Heute war´s bei uns leider nicht so schön, aber Spaß gemacht hat es trotzdem


----------



## YoKris (3. Mai 2009)

Nicht heute....aber Freitag!

Anstieg Hoher Acker







Märchenweg




Abkühlung unterhalb des Brockens







I LOVE RESIN!


----------



## zingel (3. Mai 2009)

ihr habt die Brücke aber schon gesehen..?


----------



## YoKris (3. Mai 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> ihr habt die Brücke aber schon gesehen..?



Brücke!? 

Eher die Abkühlung!


----------



## cschrahe (4. Mai 2009)

... oh je, auf daß kein Wasser im Sitzrohr stehen bleibt 
Schöne Tour, geiles Bike!


----------



## Radlerin (4. Mai 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> ihr habt die Brücke aber schon gesehen..?





Schöne Bilder die da mit dem Wasser. 

Und die Steine weiter oben erst...  Aber die hab ick mir ja och schon ma anjekiekt.


----------



## wtb_rider (4. Mai 2009)

das kenn ick alles, ich freu mich schon ende mai gehts da auch wieder hin.


----------



## uschibert (7. Mai 2009)

Hallo Kay!
Du weist doch bestimmt noch, Pfingsten 2007 sah es am Ende vom Märchenweg folgendermaßen aus.  Aber es gibt ja zum Glück Helme.




Sehr glatt!!!



 
Man beachte die Einschläge im Bach und auf dem Weg.



 
Eiskugeln




Keine Seemine, ein Hagelkorn. 

Hoffentlich wird es dieses Jahr nicht so körnig!

Gruß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (7. Mai 2009)

naja ick war seid 5 jahren nicht mehr dabei. aber ick erinner mich an eure erzählungen. ick hoffe et klappt dies jahr.
greetz kay


----------



## hossegor (8. Mai 2009)

KLeines gathering heute, 

Rich´s Zaskar war am Start, ich hab mal das Marin genommen....

















Cheers mate..


----------



## hoeckle (9. Mai 2009)

und ob! der sattel ist nicht immer so  hat sich dann den rest bis oben aber als bequem erwiesen....


----------



## B-Ston3D (9. Mai 2009)




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (9. Mai 2009)

So einer Blindschleiche habe ich heute auch mit nem Bunnyhop das Leben gerettet  , gleich nochmal umgedreht und sie über den Weg begleitet  , die sind aber auch Träumer  , und saugefährlich


----------



## zaskar-le (10. Mai 2009)




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (10. Mai 2009)

Ne Bling-Bling-Schleiche ?


----------



## hoeckle (10. Mai 2009)

boah-ey  sind das schlechte decals.....


----------



## zaskar-le (10. Mai 2009)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Ne Bling-Bling-Schleiche ?



Sowas in der Art, ja. 































































Das Teil ist 'ne Rakete!






Schön wars. Noch ein wenig Feinarbeit und Züge nochmal neu, dann ist es fertig. Ich hab's heute einfach nicht mehr ausgehalten...

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (10. Mai 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Ich hab's heute einfach nicht mehr ausgehalten...
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Christian



Das kann ich gut verstehen  

Sehr schön


----------



## zaskar-le (10. Mai 2009)

Danke! 

Achso: die Syncros-Stütze würde ich gern noch durch eine Interloc ersetzen. 
Hat da vielleicht noch jemand was? Ist hier übrigens ausnahmsweise eine 27,2...


----------



## hoeckle (10. Mai 2009)

sehr, sehr schön geworden christian...


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (10. Mai 2009)

....hat die Schweißnähte auch nen "Blindschleiche" gebrutzelt?


----------



## nico.. (10. Mai 2009)

Argh, sowas brauch ich auch noch 

sehr schön geworden... Gratulation! 
Ich finds mit den Decals auch sehr nett... irgendwie authentisch.
Ist ein Rahmen der sein alter zeigen sollte... ich würd es so lassen 

Grüße nach Berlin
Nico


----------



## zaskar-le (10. Mai 2009)

Blindschleiche ist ein dehnbarer Begriff 
Ist #002, sozusagen noch Übungsobjekt.






Foto by phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BonelessChicken (10. Mai 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Das Teil ist 'ne Rakete!



Da gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen.
Sehr schön geworden.
Das Color-Fading von der Gabel gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## zaskar-le (10. Mai 2009)

nico.. schrieb:


> Ich finds mit den Decals auch sehr nett... irgendwie authentisch. Ist ein Rahmen der sein alter zeigen sollte... ich würd es so lassen



Danke, Nico 
Ich lasse es auch so, ist schön patiniert und in natura sehen die Decals noch deutlich besser aus als auf den Fotos. Die bleiben auf jeden Fall drauf


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (10. Mai 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Blindschleiche ist ein dehnbarer Begriff
> Ist #002, sozusagen noch Übungsobjekt.
> 
> 
> ...



...na dann is ja ok! Hat zufällig jemand hier im Forum #3,#4,#5...etc. damit man mal die Fortschritte sehen kann? 
Ansonsten ein schöner Aufbau


----------



## Deleted 15311 (10. Mai 2009)

Moin Christian....

....also deswegen mußtet du nochmal weg...
Sehrsehr schönes Teil und bei dem Wetterchen muß es einfach artgerecht ausgeführt werden!!
Aber was sehen meine detailverliebten Augen da ....verrostete Bremsbelagaufnahmen und fehlende Hülsen für die Aussenhüllen(Oder spielen mir meine Augen nen Streich?)?
Ist die Gabel außerdem etwas matter als der Rahmen?

Grüße

Nils

P.S. Laß uns mal lieber nur noch über das schönste Hobby der Welt plauschen....glaub die Saison ist gelaufen,was ne Enttäuschung...


----------



## Briggtopp (10. Mai 2009)

Dass das ein SuperBike is muss ich dir ja nich sagen Christian. Dit weste ja 
Echt toller Hobel, denn du da fertig gestellt hast.
PS Decals und Alter...muss so bleiben find ich


----------



## zaskar-le (10. Mai 2009)

Danke Euch allen! 

@bonelesschicken: ehrlich gesagt überlege ich gerade, die Gabel neu lackieren zu lassen. Das fällt etwas leichter, da es schon jetzt nicht mehr der Originallack ist - der Vorbesitzer hatte sich daran schonmal zu schaffen gemacht. Auf den Fotos kommt das nicht so richtig rüber, aber teilweise ist das Fading leider nicht sonderlich schön gemacht. Ich dachte eigentlich, ich könnte damit gut leben; nachdem nun aber z.B. Martin zeigt, wie genial diese Fadings mit geübter Hand möglich sind, bin ich schwer am überlegen... Aber erstmal will ich das Teilchen etwas bewegen 

@shiver: doch, doch. Das gängige Zeugs hat mir allerdings nicht gefallen, also habe ich mir selbst etwas gedengelt. Mit den Bremsaufnahmen hast Du recht. Werde ich bei Gelegenheit noch entrosten. Die Big One Inch ist tatsächlich im oberen Bereich etwas abweichend vom Titan des Rahmens. Wie gesagt, die Lackierung der Gabel ist noch nicht perfekt - der Titanton ist sicher aber auch schwer (wenn nicht gar unmöglich) zu treffen. Offtopic: Kopf hoch, Nils.


----------



## hoeckle (10. Mai 2009)

p.s. decals



"Ein Mensch ohne Humor ist wie ein Haus mit immer trüben Fenstern."
-Friedrich Wilhelm Joseph Schelling-


----------



## zaskar-le (10. Mai 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> p.s. decals



...hatte ich schon richtig verstanden, feri


----------



## zingel (10. Mai 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


>



*doch!* ...jetzt fehlt nur noch der richtige Gang für's perfekte Bild!


----------



## hoeckle (10. Mai 2009)

@zaskar

bei dir war ich mir ja auch sicher christian... 


@zingel

danke steph, aber ehrlich gesagt war ich an der stelle schon froh die kamera ruhig halten zu können....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschrahe (10. Mai 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> *doch!* ...jetzt fehlt nur noch der richtige Gang für's perfekte Bild!



Booooa, seid ihr pingelig


----------



## höhenangst (15. Mai 2009)

Hi, bin am Montag Morgen von Rosenheim auf dem Bodensee - Königsee Radweg gen Lindau aufgebrochen. In 2 Etappen zu je 120 und 1 x 80 km 
vorbei am Tegernsee 



 in Richtung Schloss Neuschwanstein 


 
danach traf ich ulkige Gestalten 


 

sowie die schönste Kuhrasse Deutschland mMn


 
und eher seltene Weidebewohner 


 
das Allgäu zeigte sich nicht immer von seiner besten Seite 



deshalb war man mit der Montur gut beraten  


 
geschafft


----------



## cschrahe (16. Mai 2009)

Bei schönem Wetter heute habe ich meine monatliche Schrauberwerkstatt im Rahmen des Jungendforums in unserer Gemeinde wieder eröffnet. Auf dem Programm stand diesmal, das Fahrrad. Es aus dem Winterschlaf holen.
Ein paar Jungs waren da und haben erst mal kräftig geputzt. Kleinere Reparaturen und Wartungsarbeiten an sämtlichen Rädern haben wir gemeinsam durchgeführt ...







 und dann ging es auf eine gemeinsame Tour zur Erddeponie. 
Mit fotografieren war dann allerdeings leider nichts mehr, man hat so seine Mühe, an den jungen Wilden dranzubleiben, nicht bergauf, aber bergab  

Morgen früh schwinge ich mich auch wieder in den Sattel, um 7 gehts los 

Gruß, Christof


----------



## tonicbikes (16. Mai 2009)

Heute mit meinem Bruder eine schöne Tour gemacht! 
Es ging Richtung Osten (Eichsfeld), wunderschöne Landschaft ohne nervigen Verkehr. Das Foto entstand auf einer alten, baufälligen Brücke, versehen mit dem Warnhinweis "Benutzung auf eigene Gefahr" 







Titan und Alu


----------



## BonelessChicken (17. Mai 2009)

Bei dem schönen Wetter haben sich auch einige eher scheue Wesen aus dem Schilfdickicht getraut, wir konnten sie sogar auf eine Lichtung locken. Schliesslich wurden sie so zutraulich, daß wir sie kurzerhand mit nach Hause genommen haben .


----------



## Radlerin (17. Mai 2009)

höhenangst schrieb:


> sowie die schönste Kuhrasse Deutschland mMn



Meiner Meinung nach auch!





Sorry für OT...


----------



## Rockyman (17. Mai 2009)

Bei traumhaften Bedingungen wird es wieder seiner Bestimmung zugeführt. Das Ritchey P-XY ; handfake by Tom:



Am Sonnenberg (Kriens) mit Pilatus




Trail an der kleinen Emme

Bikergruss,  Stefan


----------



## Diggler (17. Mai 2009)

@ Rockyman
da würde ich auch gern wohnen


----------



## Rockyman (18. Mai 2009)

Diggler schrieb:


> @ Rockyman
> da würde ich auch gern wohnen



Och na ja...
Weisst du das ewige Gebirge




Interessiert doch kein Schaf...




Die Trails sind auch so steil...




Traut sich ja keiner runter...




Und zu sehen gibt es ja doch fast nichts...




Fazit: Anderswo ist es auch schön...




Bikergruss,  Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diggler (18. Mai 2009)

die trails sind aber wirklich steil  schöne bilder


----------



## roesli (18. Mai 2009)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach auch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bullendreck. Eine Kuh ohne Hörner ist wie ein Mountainbike ohne Pedale.


----------



## Diggler (18. Mai 2009)




----------



## zaskar-le (18. Mai 2009)

Tolles Foto!


----------



## Blumenhummer (18. Mai 2009)

Apropos Kuh: Dieses Bild wurde zwar nicht von mir aufgenommen, das gezeigte Motiv ist jedoch ausgesprochen sympathischer Natur...

http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/5880/bekanntschaftvomwegesra.jpg


----------



## Deleted 15311 (19. Mai 2009)

Diggler schrieb:


>



....endgeiles Pic,wo ist das?

Grüße

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diggler (19. Mai 2009)

@SHIVER

in der Nähe von Eschwege in Nordhessen heute um ca. 20 Uhr.  Schön das es einigen gefällt


----------



## Deleted 15311 (19. Mai 2009)

....bestimmt deine Hausrunde oder?
Hätte da auch was,meine absolute Lieblingsstelle zur Abendrunde (ca.19.30)und zwar ist das ein Trail auf einer Art einseitigem"Grat"/Kante an einem Waldstück zwischen Escheburg und Geesthacht,östliche Vororte von Bergedorf/Hamburg auf dem sogenannten"Geesthang"(Das ist die nördöstliche Erhebung des ehemaligen Elbufers zur Eiszeit,das andere ehemalige "Ufer"sind die Harburger Berge im Hamburger Süden,die wohl eher Bekannt sind)....Ich finde die so schön weil beim Blick auf dieses kleine Feld keinerlei "Zivilisation" zu sehen+zu hören ist,die Sonne tut ihr übriges...ich seh zu das ich möglichst regelmäßig um diese Uhrzeit da bin....



Grüße

Nils


----------



## Diggler (19. Mai 2009)

@ SHIVER
Hausrunde nicht unbedingt, aber ich komme da öfters mal vorbei. Heute ganz bewußt weil ich ein paar Bilder vom Zaskar brauchte. 
Das Bedürfnis fernab der Zivilisation zu sein kenne ich auch. Hier ist es vermutl. noch einfacher wie in Hamburg. Hier ist es meistens aber auch nach ein paar Kilometern durch den Wald vorbei mit der Abgeschiedenheit und man steht an der nächsten Straße oder im nächsten Dorf.
Beste Grüße,
diggler


----------



## Radlerin (19. Mai 2009)

Die beiden Bilder mit Sonne sind toll, vor allem natürlich das mit Zassi.

@Roesli: Mit Hörnern gabs da auch, aber die haben mir nicht so schön in die Kamera geglotzt.


----------



## GT-Sassy (19. Mai 2009)

Zwischen den Schauern wars sehr schön



"Der Trainingspartner"


----------



## zaskar-le (22. Mai 2009)

...das Wetter war nicht schlecht, stimmt.

Also das Shock-a-Billy hervorgekramt und Richtung Grunewald. Mein erster Versuch heute endete allerdings abrupt an einem kleinem Baum. In der engen rechts/links-Passage war ich wohl ein klein wenig schnell; ich "blieb hängen" und flog nach links ab. War aber gottlob nicht weiter schlimm - der Waldboden war weich - und schön matschig 

Kurze Bestandsaufnahme nach der Schrecksekunde: an mir ist noch alles dran, dem Rad geht es prinzipiell gut - nur das rechte Kooka-Hebelchen sah nach dem Crash irgendwie anders aus. Ein wenig gezerrt und gebogen, dann war das Hebelchen auch wieder einigermaßen gerade. Ein Hoch auf den Leichtbau! Ich beschloss weiterzufahren. Das war bei Kilometer 5, also gerade erst losgefahren. Bei Kilometer 7 dann flog der linke GripShifter ohne Vorwarnung aus der Verankerung. Na, man kann ja auch auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt weiterfahren. Nur wenige Hundert Meter später knallte es derb - Durchschlag hinten, dabei hatte ich richtig Druck drauf. Ersatzschlauch dabei? Warum denn auch! Das war dann auch das endgültige Aus für diese Runde. Also leicht deprimiert zurückgeschoben - waren ja nur acht Kilometer. Irgendwie wollte mein treuer Gefährte heute nicht so recht, und ich habe es dann dabei gelassen und ihn in den Feierabend entlassen.

Endlich zuhause angekommen, hat es mich dann aber doch noch gepackt, und ich griff zum grauen Kollegen. Vorsorglich bin ich dann in eine völlig andere Richtung gefahren, man weiß ja nie. Ohne sportliche Ambitionen hat es dann letztlich auch ganz gut geklappt.












*ein wenig Enten gefüttert...*







*...die Aussicht genossen*







*...Boote angeschaut*







*...die Brücke kennt Ihr ja schon*







*Immer schön am Fluss entlang...*







*...und am Ende war es doch noch eine hübsche kleine Runde, trotz des verpatzten Vormittags.*






Viele Grüße
Christian

P.S. Von technischen Problemen blieb ich auch bei Versuch 2 nicht verschont. Die verflixte Sattelstütze rutscht! Dazu muss man wissen: bei meinem Fat nahm man es wohl nicht so genau, ich habe ein Sattelstützenmaß von ziemlich genau 28,9 (mit Schieblehre gemessen), also weit von 29,4 entfernt. Derzeit ist eine (wohl selbstgemachte) Hülse auf 27,2 und eine ebensolche Stütze drin. Eine 27,4 bekomme ich jedoch nicht in den Rahmen gewürgt. Wunderbar...


----------



## der Steelman (22. Mai 2009)

hy christian
wo ist denn die strecke sieht interessant aus
gruß maik


----------



## Radlerin (22. Mai 2009)

Am Teltowkanal von Steglitz aus gen Süden... 

Bei allem Mitleid für deine Räder: Mein Lieblingsfoto ist das von der Ente!


----------



## DEAN48 (22. Mai 2009)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Am Teltowkanal von Steglitz aus gen Süden...
> 
> Bei allem Mitleid für deine Räder: Mein Lieblingsfoto ist das von der Ente!



Hi,

die Ente sieht aber hungrig aus! Das ist doch da seltene Rasse einer Stock-Ente, genannt titanus fressus. Da hat Carsten aber Glück gehabt, dass der Rahmen heil geblieben ist!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## tonicbikes (22. Mai 2009)

@zaskar-le: sehr schöne Fotos, besonders das mit dem gefiederten Freund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (22. Mai 2009)

DEAN48 schrieb:


> die Ente sieht aber hungrig aus! Das ist doch da seltene Rasse einer Stock-Ente, genannt titanus fressus



*Ohja... *








Zu zweit ist man halt stark. SEHR kurzfristig danach beschloss die kleine freche Bande aber den geordneten Rückzug. Lag es an meinem plötzlichen, wilden Herumfuchteln? Erst den Bauch vollschlagen und dann so eine Aktion, das hat man gern


----------



## zaskar-le (22. Mai 2009)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Am Teltowkanal von Steglitz aus gen Süden...



Genau! 

Noch schöner ist nur noch die rechte Seite des Kanals von Teltow kommend Richtung Steglitz - aber das liegt ja immer auf dem Rückweg. Insbesondere im März/April oder im späten Herbst ist es wirklich schön dort, da man nicht nur die Highspeedwege nutzen, sondern auch direkt am Wasser fahren kann. Hier hat es einiges:

*Bizarre Landschaften*






*Singletrails an der Wasserkante - Konzentration empfehlenswert*






*...und sogar ein kleines Stück Strand *






Im Sommer sind die kleinen, geheimen Wege aber teilweise nur zu erahnen, da ziemlich zugewachsen. Auch sind die technisch interessanteren Abschnitte leider sehr kurz geraten. An Wochenenden ist es jedoch recht überfüllt, werktags macht es viel mehr Spaß. In jedem Fall ein schönes Stück Berlin.


----------



## mini.tom (22. Mai 2009)

Teltow ist aber nicht Berlin - mein Freund  auch Schönefeld gehört nicht zu Berlin 
mfg
tom


----------



## zaskar-le (22. Mai 2009)

...Du sei mal ganz ruhig. Habt Ihr überhaupt eine Ampel und Elektrizität?


----------



## kadaverfleisch (22. Mai 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...Du sei mal ganz ruhig. Habt Ihr überhaupt eine Ampel und Elektrizität?


 
 

...ich werde es irgendwann mal überprüfen, ob die da im Erlanger Umland schon Strom haben 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## GT Timberline (23. Mai 2009)

mini.tom schrieb:


> Teltow ist aber nicht Berlin - mein Freund  auch Schönefeld gehört nicht zu Berlin
> mfg tom


Letzeres ist der BVG vor zwei Jahren auch plötzlich mal aufgefallen, und seitdem gehört der Flughafen (Un-)Schönefeld nicht mehr zum AB-Bereich, sondern zur aufpreisplichtigen C-Zone - wohl in Vorbereitung auf den neuen Großflughafen BBI ... 

Aber is' ja eigentlich auch egal, ob das nun Ostsektor oder Ostzone ist ...


----------



## cschrahe (23. Mai 2009)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> ...ich werde es irgendwann mal überprüfen, ob die da im Erlanger Umland schon Strom haben
> 
> Gruß
> Micha



Der mini.tom hat Strom, jede Menge sogar. Hab' mich davon schon überzeugt. Und für meine Verhältnisse ist das dort sogar eher städtisch


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (23. Mai 2009)

Eigentlich wollt ich nur nen Kaffee trinken....



....kam auf`m Rückweg aber auf Abwege......



...ohne Kaffee ging`s dann auch gleich weiter....
[

]



....am Wasser zurück...leider ohne Enten....



....wovon hatte ich nur diesen "Tunnelblick" ? 



...schönes Wochenende noch..


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (23. Mai 2009)

Salut Marco, 
moch eins mehr (Pferd)



Philippe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (23. Mai 2009)




----------



## B-Ston3D (23. Mai 2009)




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (23. Mai 2009)

Das arme GT 

Ich war heute das erste Mal mit den kleinen Bonti unterwegs, passt mir persönlich viel besser


----------



## ZeFlo (25. Mai 2009)

mein langes wochenende verlief etwas anders wie geplant 

donnerstag -> schwere migräne 
(hab so was 2 mal im jahr und es hängt NICHT mit dem klimakterium zusammen)

freitag -> arbeiten
samstag -> klitzekleine magen-/darm unpässlichkeit :kotz: 
die mir den sonntag ziemlich vermieste, da ich nur dazu kam 'ne knappe stunde im garten zu verbringen, anstatt selber radfahren zu gehen 












































DER garten




by hoeckle

klassisches gerät zu hauf  















werwaszudenadilettensagtwirdzweiwochengesperrt!












semiklassisches teufelszeug 


























kurz und gut
es war ein schei$$tag!


----------



## kadaverfleisch (25. Mai 2009)

Flo,

das MERLIN  und /oder das Marin  nehm ich ungesehen, so wie sie da stehen 

Gruß
Micha

ps. der Garten könnte mir auch gefallen, kein Rasen mähen


----------



## goegolo (25. Mai 2009)

@floibex: Schöner Garten und schöne Bikes 

Schön war auch die Umrundung des Großen Jasmunder Boddens am Samstag. 

Rast auf der Schaabe:




Kleiner Königsstuhl: 




Mehr Informationen und Bilder hier

Ps.: Hier noch mein Beitrag zum OT "schönste Kuhrasse"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2 (25. Mai 2009)

do vatertag und was bekommt man geschenkt einen tag ruhe vor den kids und ab aufs rad
freitag markttag ab aufs rad man muss ja nicht im ort einkaufen und wer braucht schon direkte wege
samstag sonnenschein und ab aufs rad
sonntag der nachbar wollte radfahren also mitgefahren mittags kam die frau auch noch auf die idee ein gutes eis essen zu wollen
montag 330km am einem langen wochenende man merkt man wird aelter, dicke beine²


----------



## Davidbelize (25. Mai 2009)

floibex....über sieben brücken muss man gehn um seine bikes zu sehn.

schöner garten muss ich sagen aber dafür sind titan bikes nicht so mein ding.
bis auf eines natürlich....und das ist echt sehr sehr hübsch.


----------



## BonelessChicken (25. Mai 2009)

Tja, der Flo ist schon zu beneiden um den Garten und die Bikes .
Bestimmt alles geleast .


----------



## ZeFlo (25. Mai 2009)

david, keins der beiks ist meins  ich war nur gast


----------



## Homer.j1 (27. Mai 2009)

Haben heute  eine Kleine Runde gedreht....





das Wetter konnte sich auch sehen lassen









dann aber schnell zum grillen, der große Hunger(ast) kam


----------



## zaskar-le (27. Mai 2009)

Jens, tolle Räder!
Wie nennt sich das Grün des Pinnacle? Ist das noch der Originallack?

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Biff (28. Mai 2009)

wenn es der originale Lack ist, handelt es sich wohl um Gemstone Green. Oder?

Jens


----------



## Homer.j1 (28. Mai 2009)

Danke für das Kompliment, das Pinnacle ist von einem Freund und es ist der Orginallack. Soweit ich weiß ist aber das Dekor mal geändert worden. Farbe heißt glaube Candy Teal.(weiß aber nicht genau) Carsten??????????

Für das Pinnacle war es heute die erste Testfahrt, ein paar Sachen haben sich noch mal gesetzt und müssen noch mal eingestellt werden. Dann sollte es aber problemfrei rollen...

MfG Jens


----------



## Homer.j1 (28. Mai 2009)

Biff hat glaube recht...


----------



## Homer.j1 (28. Mai 2009)

Habe gerade noch mal im Katalog geguckt und es ist wohl doch Candy Teal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (28. Mai 2009)

Das hier ist wohl Candy Teal...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=2876&d=1010761366

Demnach könnte "Gemstone Green" - eine sehr treffende Farbbezeichnung - doch hinhauen...


----------



## SingleLight (28. Mai 2009)

Bei dem Anblick des "Grünen" bekam ich Pipi in den Augen, herlich

Gruß
Christian


----------



## B-Ston3D (29. Mai 2009)




----------



## tofino73 (29. Mai 2009)

Mein 1990er Alpinestars AlMega. Kurbel wird noch gewechselt, konnte bis anhin kein Reparatur-Innenlager für 4-Kant auftreiben (Gewinde ist ausgerissen). Die Schwalbe Marathon Supreme sind übrigens super... Das Bike nutze ich für meinen Arbeitsweg. Mit den Reifen kann man problemlos auch Trails und Kieswege fahren, sie dämpfen sehr gut.





Happy trails


----------



## Splatter666 (29. Mai 2009)

Schick...

Das mit dem Innenlagergewinde ist allerdings schade...

Solltest du mal Interesse haben, das Inferno VR loswerden zu wollen, in mir hättest du einen Abnehmer 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## kadaverfleisch (29. Mai 2009)

tofino73 schrieb:


> Mein 1990er Alpinestars AlMega. Kurbel wird noch gewechselt, konnte bis anhin kein Reparatur-Innenlager für 4-Kant auftreiben (Gewinde ist ausgerissen).


 
...was für eine Achslänge brauchst du? Hätte da noch ein Mavic Lager, wo man kein Gewinde braucht, müßte 114mm sein.





Gruß
Micha


----------



## Biff (29. Mai 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Das hier ist wohl Candy Teal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




stimmt! Candy Teal:





das Pinnacle ist definitiv kein Candy Teal!

Jens


----------



## Rockyman (29. Mai 2009)

B-Ston3D schrieb:


>



Superschönes Bike und tolle Landschaft - Kompliment für das Foto 

Bikergruss, Rocky


----------



## gtbiker (31. Mai 2009)

Ja, war es 





Mehr Bilder hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5968277&postcount=1645

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## v8mercedes (31. Mai 2009)

wenn ständig telefoniert wird, ist es natürlich auch mal an der zeit die gleichgesinnten endlich auch persönlich kennen zu lernen. das war an diesem wochenende der fall. 
nach div. terminabsprachen waren endlich die passenden tage gefunden und so gings für mich und mein ARC in richtung münchen. 

die teilnehmer an dieser zusammenkunft waren der stefan9113, der bonelesschicken und meine wenigkeit. 




im gleichen atemzug lernten sich am freitag mittag zwei geschwister aus alu ebenfalls kennen (der eine bruder glich dem anderen sehr).




am frühen abend kam dann die verstärkung aus titan dazu




nach einem sehr langen abend und einer kurzen nacht, stand dann natürlich die ausfahrt an. schön gemütlich mit einem zwischenstopp.




trotz eines superschönen merlin konnte sich der boneless nicht zurückhalten, gleich beide yetis zu schnappen und diese nicht mehr loszulassen




nach einem harten kampf gegen einige PS mehr mussten wir uns dann doch geschlagen geben. 




das bike gut verstaut im kofferaum und nach einem mittagessen ging das tolle wochenende zuende und ich wieder in richtung schwabenland. 

_ich kann euch allen nur sagen, dass durch das vergraulen von stefan aus dem forum euch eine riesige und gigantische sammlung an classikern entgangen ist. als ich den raum mit all dem alten geröhr betreten habe, blieb mir einfach nur die spucke weg. sehr viele sachen, die ich zuvor noch nie gesehen habe, leuchteten und blinkten mich an_.* WAHNSINN *_sag ich nur........._

danke jungs, vorallem dem stefan und seiner familie für die unterbringung, die gastfreundlichkeit und die 2 tollen tage. hoffe, dass es zeitnah eine wiederholung gibt

grüße jochen


----------



## cschrahe (31. Mai 2009)

... aber Jochen, das ist doch ein V12mercedes 

Klasse Bikes! 

p.s. Wem gehört denn der Emmi? Der würde mir auch imponieren, aber ich bin noch im Status der Familienkutsche


----------



## zaskar-le (31. Mai 2009)

...meine Herren, reichlich Potenz auf zwei und vier Rädern! 

Schaut nach 'ner Menge Spaß aus! 
Schön auch, mal ein paar Gesichter hinter den Kulissen zu sehen.

Viele Grüße in den Süden
Christian


----------



## badbushido (1. Juni 2009)




----------



## v8mercedes (1. Juni 2009)

cschrahe schrieb:


> ... aber Jochen, das ist doch ein V12mercedes



hi christof, am anfang des jahres sind nochmal 4 töpfe dazu gekommen.



cschrahe schrieb:


> p.s. Wem gehört denn der Emmi? Der würde mir auch imponieren, aber ich bin noch im Status der Familienkutsche



der emmi gehört dem stefan. ein heißes gerät sag ich nur. 





zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...meine Herren, reichlich Potenz auf zwei und vier Rädern!
> 
> Schaut nach 'ner Menge Spaß aus!
> Schön auch, mal ein paar Gesichter hinter den Kulissen zu sehen.
> ...



hi christian, 

da gabs wirklich ne menge spaß. war rundum gelungen.

find ich auch immer wieder schön, wenn man endlich die passenden gesichter zu den nicks zu sehen bekommt.

grüße jochen


----------



## stefan9113 (1. Juni 2009)

Hi Jochen,

schön wars . Auf daß es uns bald wieder gelingen möge.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (1. Juni 2009)

v8mercedes schrieb:


>



*silberne Autos und türkisfarbene Velos!*


























...da kann ich mithalten!


----------



## cschrahe (1. Juni 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> ...da kann ich mithalten!



... ich nicht:
Ton in Ton oder türkis/weiß 




Der Sohnemann schlägt mit orange/silber ganz aus der Reihe 

Gruß, Christof


----------



## bertel (1. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich diese Blechkisten hier so sehe, Zingel bildet die löbliche Ausnahme, habe ich das Gefühl das der Benzinpreis nochmal verdoppelt werden sollte.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (1. Juni 2009)

Nen silbernen hatte ich auch mal


----------



## cschrahe (1. Juni 2009)

bertel schrieb:


> Wenn ich diese Blechkisten hier so sehe, Zingel bildet die löbliche Ausnahme, habe ich das Gefühl das der Benzinpreis nochmal verdoppelt werden sollte.



Von mir aus doch ... ich tank eh immer nur für 20 Euro 

@Syn-Crossis
Was ist denn da passiert


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (1. Juni 2009)

Da war einer der Meinung ohne Schulterblick Überholen zu können  , und bei meinem Versuch ihm auszuweichen bin ich unter einen LKW geraten. Ich konnte aber auf der Beifahrerseite aussteigen, war aber am ganzen Körper blau wie ne Pflaume von den Prellungen...
Schlimmer war dann das 1jährige Gezerre mit der gegnerischen Versichung, und das Besorgen eines neuen alten Passat G60, da bin ich aber dann am Bodensee fündig geworden, jetzt aber leider in schwarz...


----------



## mini.tom (1. Juni 2009)

ooooooooooooooh der schöne Passi 
war wohl ne VR6 ?
mfg
tom


----------



## mini.tom (1. Juni 2009)

ok dann halt ein G60 
mfg
tom


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (1. Juni 2009)

mini.tom schrieb:


> ooooooooooooooh der schöne Passi
> war wohl ne VR6 ?
> mfg
> tom



Nee Tom, ein G60, vorne baumelt auch noch der monströse Ladeluftkühler


----------



## zaskar-le (1. Juni 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> *silberne Autos *



silverstone II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd D. [HH] (1. Juni 2009)

@ Jochen 
Herrlicher CL!


----------



## Radlerin (1. Juni 2009)

Sehr schick geworden dein Monster! 

Edit sagt: Meinte ich ja auch. Also quasi das andere Monster...


----------



## Bernd D. [HH] (1. Juni 2009)

Vielen Dank. 

Aber...*psst*...das ist das Wicked.


----------



## hoeckle (1. Juni 2009)

hallo bernd, wo warst du denn da unterwegs....?


----------



## fredeckbert (1. Juni 2009)

@Bernd:  Tolles Klassik-MTB!

Grüße, marcus


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (1. Juni 2009)

Kurz vor der abendlichen Husche sind wir doch noch trocken Heim gekommen ....






....der Moby war auch da.....



...Abendbrot lag auf`m Weg,so zu sagen .....



 Marco


----------



## Bernd D. [HH] (1. Juni 2009)

@ hoeckle

Das ist das Wittmoor am nördlichsten Rand von Hamburg.
Wer es ganz genau wissen will, sucht bei Google Earth mal nach 53°41'31.64" N / 10°03'50.41" E.


----------



## Spaltinho (1. Juni 2009)

Heute war ich zu Besuch in der Heimat. 
Ohne dicke Autos  und ohne ein super kultiges Classicbike, 
dafür aber mit dem alten GT Outpost meines Vaters und meiner blitzschnell reagierenden Freudin, als mein Strassenflitzer umzufallen drohte.



Das GT ist übrigens seit dem Kauf 1994 nur 300km bewegt worden, 
sieht aber so aus, als hätte man einmal die Erde umkreist. Es hat zwar eine sehr bescheidene Ausstattung, fährt sich aber super und hat dieses wunderschöne grün-metallic Gewand
Mensch, hätte ich mal früher gewusst, dass ich irgendwann wieder auf diese alten Dinger stehen werde.Dann sehe es heute sicher nicht so aus

Gruß Malte


----------



## v8mercedes (2. Juni 2009)

bertel schrieb:


> Wenn ich diese Blechkisten hier so sehe, Zingel bildet die löbliche Ausnahme, habe ich das Gefühl das der Benzinpreis nochmal verdoppelt werden sollte.



was sollte dann deiner meinung nach getan werden? immer den leeren versprechungen unserer politiker glauben schenken, uns vielleicht eine beratung oder div. empfehlungen unserer bankmanager, zum thema geld sinnvoll anlegen, holen...
soll man in diesem land jetzt voll auf alles verzichten, was spass macht, nur um es ein paar, die mit sich selbst unzufrieden sind, recht zu machen? ich denke, das sollte jeder für sich selber wissen, was er bereit ist zu opfern. zumal unser allen classic-bike hobby ebenfalls bei vielen auf unverständnis stößt. 
ist doch allemal besser als zuhause zu sitzen, frustriert und neidisch auf alle anderen zu sein. dann zieht das leben an dir vorbei und du hast nichts daraus gemacht. 




SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Nen silbernen hatte ich auch mal



junge, junge frank. zum glück bist du da "nur" mit nen paar blauen flecken davon gekommen. es gab schon andere unfälle mit LKW, die anders geendet haben. bin froh, dass dir nicht mehr passiert ist.





			
				Bernd D. [HH];5970891 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Jochen
> Herrlicher CL!



freut mich, danke dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (2. Juni 2009)

ich glaube das hat hier nix zu suchen -> galerie zum thema schön radln. 

autos sind definitiv NICHT das thema dieses threads. 
verunglimpfungen im stile von "wenn dir mein auto nicht passt bist du eh frustiert und neidisch" schon gleich gar nicht.

es soll menschen geben die einen anderen lebensentwurf haben wie "meine frau, mein haus, mein auto, meine yacht etc."


----------



## olli (2. Juni 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> ich glaube das hat hier nix zu suchen -> galerie zum thema schön radln.
> 
> autos sind definitiv NICHT das thema dieses threads.
> verunglimpfungen im stile von "wenn dir mein auto nicht passt bist du eh frustiert und neidisch" schon gleich gar nicht.
> ...



Richtig. Hier heißt es vorschriftsgemäß:

Mein Adroit, mein Wiesmann, mein ARC und mein Merlin, etc...


----------



## Nightstorm95 (2. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen Mein Freund,

Jochen ... tolle Bikes, starke PS-Boliden, Klasse-Treffen !!! 

Möchte Dir mit dem Pic ne' Stückchen Sonne ins Schwabenland schicken ... 





Pfingsten 2009 / Hannover ... Strahlend blauer Himmel / 28 Grad

Lieben Gruss an Dich ("Arnie") & Deine Freunde ... Max


----------



## v8mercedes (2. Juni 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> autos sind definitiv NICHT das thema dieses threads.



das stimmt, aber es gibt auch genug andere sachen im leben außer classicbikes, die schön sind. ich gehöre nicht zu den menschen, die nur ihre bikes im kopf haben und das leben an sich vorbeiziehen lassen. 

in bestimmtem maß und ohne das thema zu verfehlen, sollte anderes auch mit anderen geteilt werden. es haben sich ja auch einige interessierte zu wort gemeldet.

und zwecks der verunglimpfungen, solltest du eher andere personen hier ansprechen, *welche es schaffen, fasst alle freds zu zerstören *und außer provokationen nie zum thema beitragen (beispiel bertel und dekerf aufbau)


----------



## v8mercedes (2. Juni 2009)

vielen dank mein freund.

das bild kommt genau zur richtigen zeit
ich bekomm jedesmal weiche knie, wenn ich was davon sehe.

"_ & Deine Freunde ... Max_" da gehörst du hoffentlich weiter dazu




FAZIT: das sind dann wieder die schönen seiten hier unter all dem neid und der frustration einiger.



Nightstorm95 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Mein Freund,
> 
> Jochen ... tolle Bikes, starke PS-Boliden, Klasse-Treffen !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## zingel (2. Juni 2009)

am Tage vor dem sehr gelungenen Titantreffen auf der Rigi...










und beim Abstieg auf ner Alp etwas unterhalb..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nEsh (2. Juni 2009)

Wie hatten Pfingsten nur Sch...wetter. Ist irgendwie deprimierent, wenn man die tollen Fotos sieht mit viel Sonne. Aber halb so schlimm ich muß mich auf eine Prüfung vorbereiten, da wäre ich nur auf falsche Gedanken gekommen. Gruß nEsh


----------



## zaskar-le (2. Juni 2009)

Spaltinho schrieb:


> [...]meiner blitzschnell reagierenden Freundin [...]



...die so von der Seite wirklich verblüffende Ähnlichkeit zu Kays aka wtb-riders Herzdame hat, finde ich.
Da könnte man auch ein rotes Ritchey davorstellen, und zumindest mir würde es nicht auffallen...

Oder war das jetzt der falsche Kommentar? Au weia. 

Christian


----------



## stratege-0815 (2. Juni 2009)

Alles immer eine Frage der Perspektive....



cschrahe schrieb:


> [...]  aber ich bin noch im Status der Familienkutsche [...]



Bei mir war die Zeit des BMWs mit der Familiengründung vorbei.

Aber wir sind hier ja nicht um über Sinn, Größe und Kosten unserer Autos zu philosophieren, sondern einem gemeinsamen Hobby zu fröhnen.

Wirklich schöne Bilder von schönen Rädern und auch nett mal "hinter" die Forumskulissen zu gucken. Neben ein paar lokalen Forumstreffen belibt das ganze ja doch eher unter dem Deckmantel der Internetanonymität verborgen. Ein Deutschland weites Forumtreffen fände sicherlich Anklang, aber Zeit und Lust das zu organisieren hat auch keiner.

In diesem Sinne, back to Topic.....


----------



## badbushido (2. Juni 2009)




----------



## Epic (2. Juni 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...die so von der Seite wirklich verblüffende Ähnlichkeit zu Kays aka wtb-riders Herzdame hat, finde ich.
> Da könnte man auch ein rotes Ritchey davorstellen, und zumindest mir würde es nicht auffallen...
> 
> Oder war das jetzt der falsche Kommentar? Au weia.
> ...




und zeigt wie wesentlich der Hintergrund sein kann ....


----------



## cschrahe (2. Juni 2009)

Ganz kurz noch zum Thema Autos:

ich bin nicht unbedingt ein Fan aktueller Autos. Ich steh eher auf die Klassiker, wie beim Rad auch, aber wir sind eine große Familie mit insgesamt 6 Personen + Hund und wohnen mitten in der Pampa, ich finde, das rechtfertigt das Auto gewissermaßen. 
Ein schlechtes Gewissen bleibt, bezüglich der Umwelt, da gibt es aber leider keine Alternative für uns, noch nicht. Die nächst Beste und ich bin dabei. 

Ich hatte mir nichts dabei gedacht, also sollte ich jemanden mit der Abbildung des Autos gestört haben, bitte ich um Entschuldigung dafür. Denkt Euch den Blechhaufen doch einfach weg und schaut Euch statt dessen die schönen Fahrräder an, ist momentan neben meiner Familie sowieso mein größter Stolz 

... und ja, das Wetter war auch mal wieder schön heute Nachmittag 

Noch im Arbeitskleide eine kurze Runde mit dem Hunde 



Spurenleser



Meine zwei Lieblingshobbies



Der Dackel im Endspurt 




Gruß, Christof

p.s. und wie es aussieht, kann ich Euch bald endlich mal Klassikradl-Fotos zeigen, mit einem anderen Rad


----------



## bertel (2. Juni 2009)

v8mercedes schrieb:


> was sollte dann deiner meinung nach getan werden? immer den leeren versprechungen unserer politiker glauben schenken, uns vielleicht eine beratung oder div. empfehlungen unserer bankmanager, zum thema geld sinnvoll anlegen, holen...
> soll man in diesem land jetzt voll auf alles verzichten, was spass macht, nur um es ein paar, die mit sich selbst unzufrieden sind, recht zu machen? ich denke, das sollte jeder für sich selber wissen, was er bereit ist zu opfern. zumal unser allen classic-bike hobby ebenfalls bei vielen auf unverständnis stößt.
> ist doch allemal besser als zuhause zu sitzen, frustriert und neidisch auf alle anderen zu sein. dann zieht das leben an dir vorbei und du hast nichts daraus gemacht.



Hallo,

eigendlich habe ich ja schon geschrieben was meiner Meinung nach getan werden sollte allerdings trifft es bei einer Benzinpreiserhöhung ja auch viele Leute die ein kleineres Auto fahren deswegen wäre es wohl besser die Steuern auf solche Luxusschlitten gnadenlos zu erhöhen. Aber leider ist das Auto ja des Deutschen liebstes Kind und die Hersteller haben hier Lobby ohne Ende. Ich hätte höchsten Respekt wenn einer der deutschen "Premiumhersteller" endlich mal ein wirklich sparsames Auto zu einem bezahlbaren Preis auf die Räder stellen würde - und mir soll keiner erzählen das sie das nicht können. Stattdessen wird lieber über den Spritpreis gejammert...und wenn ich dann sehe was für Riesenkisten überall rum fahren ist das für mich total unverständlich. 
Aber ich habe da wohl, wie Flo schon sagte, einen anderen Lebensentwurf. Und ich hatte und habe eine ganze Menge Spaß in meinem Leben. Und Neid ist mir recht fremd 
Ich bin nicht nur Fahrradsammler sondern auch Fahrradfahrer und für mich hat das auch was mit Ökologie zu tuen. Ich bin kein eingefleischter Öko, sonst könnte ich meine Class A Verstärker nicht mehr mit ruhigem Gewissen betreiben, aber ein bißchen Rücksicht auf unsere Umwelt sollte man schon nehmen! Mit diesen Verstärkern Musik zu hören macht mir übrigens eine Menge Spaß und ich würde auch ungern drauf verzichten 
Ach ja, wenn dir das Autofahren so viel Spaß macht leih dir mal eine Elise aus, die macht doppelt soviel Spaß und verbraucht nur halb soviel Sprit wie dein Schlitten. Und in der Anschaffung ist sie auch noch günstiger als das deutsche Premiumteil, da bleibt mehr Geld für die Bikes 

Das war's hier für mich zu dem Thema, wer mir noch was mitteilen möchte soll das bitte per PN machen. Ich hoffe dieser Beitrag ist noch okay für den Flo, ansonsten bitte löschen!



Viele Grüße, Bertel


----------



## chowi (2. Juni 2009)

In den Tiefen Brandenburgischer Wälder...









Mutti mußte leider arbeiten...aber wir hatten`s wenigstens schön.

Gruß chowi


----------



## Diggler (2. Juni 2009)

@ chowi
hauptsache gesund und die frau hat arbeit 


neuartiges geflügel am angelteich entdeckt, wirkte ziemlich verwirrt und irrte planlos umher. sind vermutl. die jungen von den neuen riesenenten die es hier seit 2 jahren gibt.


----------



## der Steelman (2. Juni 2009)

lecker mit rotweinsoße rotkohl und klöße
gruß maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (2. Juni 2009)

das ist eine mandarin-enten-dame...


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (2. Juni 2009)

Und?
 Die schmeckt nich in Rotweinsoße?


----------



## Davidbelize (2. Juni 2009)

nee aber mit ORANGE.......


----------



## Diggler (2. Juni 2009)

wie kommt die denn hierher? war auch sehr zutraulich, ich dachte deshalb es seien junge.


----------



## der Steelman (2. Juni 2009)




----------



## zaskar-le (2. Juni 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> das ist eine mandarin-enten-dame...



machen die nicht in Handtaschen?


----------



## hoeckle (2. Juni 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> machen die nicht in Handtaschen?


 

tss, christian also echt - und demnächst schlägst du die brücke zu manolo blahnik oder steve madden und anderem mädelskram...


----------



## zaskar-le (2. Juni 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> tss, christian also echt - und demnächst schlägst du die brücke zu manolo blahnik oder steve madden und anderem mädelskram...



...die echten Wünsche einer Dame muss ein Gentleman einfach parat haben


----------



## Spaltinho (2. Juni 2009)

@ zaskar-Le
Dann werde ich wohl mit kay mal ein ernstes Wörtchen reden müssen! 

Nein, die gehört mir





Ach, und der Typ daneben ist der, der hier im Avatar durch einen Bicycle-race Popo repräsentiert wird. Also ich !

Gruß

P.S. ist nicht deine oder ,Kay ?

Und jetzt wieder back to Topic !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kadaverfleisch (2. Juni 2009)

Clara, Kay seine Holde, sieht doch anders aus, Brille und Blond 
Christian, wo hattest du deine Äuglein 
Ich bin mal so frei, da es hier ja schon mal veröffentlicht wurde:





Gruß
Micha


----------



## zaskar-le (2. Juni 2009)

Spaltinho schrieb:


> Nein, die gehört mirAch, und der Typ daneben ist der, der hier im Avatar durch einen Bicycle-race Popo repräsentiert wird. Also ich !





[edit: micha, keine Ahnung, jetzt wo Du es sagst... ]


----------



## hoeckle (2. Juni 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...die echten Wünsche einer Dame muss ein Gentleman einfach parat haben


 

jaa, schon, aber hier gibt es doch keine damen (claudia ausgenommen), obwohl manchmal kommt es einem schon so vor..


----------



## nico.. (2. Juni 2009)

@ Malte...

Jetzt weiss ich ja wer nächstes mal mit in den Deister kommt! 
Ist im Branitzer Park auf dem Foto, oder?

Viele Grüße nach Hannover an Euch zwei!
Nico

ps: Ich hab Dich noch nie ohne Haarpracht im Gesicht gesehen


----------



## Radlerin (3. Juni 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> jaa, schon, aber hier gibt es doch keine damen (claudia ausgenommen), obwohl manchmal kommt es einem schon so vor..



Einerseits: Danke!  

Andererseits: Lass dich lieber nicht im München blicken... wenn Ellen das liest, gibts Haue.


----------



## hoeckle (3. Juni 2009)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Einerseits: Danke!
> 
> Andererseits: Lass dich lieber nicht im München blicken... wenn Ellen das liest, gibts Haue.


 
stimmt, die hab ich vergessen, sorry ellen! auch wenn du jetzt so komisch dimensionierte laufräder bevorzugst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shamus (3. Juni 2009)




----------



## KIV (3. Juni 2009)

schönes Foto auch, aber ist da irgendwo ein Atomkraftwerk in der Nähe?


----------



## KIV (3. Juni 2009)

wg. Farben und Licht meine ich natürlich...


----------



## Davidbelize (3. Juni 2009)

vielleicht wohnen die in stralsund----


----------



## stefan9113 (7. Juni 2009)

Hi alle,

heut war das Wetter wechselhaft, aber zwischendurch auch mal sehr schön, deshalb raus aufs bike und ab ins Bayrische Hinterland .

 





bisa dann ...

Stefan


----------



## FalloutBoy (7. Juni 2009)

Hamburg, wieder mal Regen, die Frisur sitzt... Biken war trotzdem schön


----------



## oli_muenchen (7. Juni 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> stimmt, die hab ich vergessen, sorry ellen! auch wenn du jetzt so komisch dimensionierte laufräder bevorzugst...


ich bevorzuge komische laufräder? tsts. alles ein frage des standpunktes


----------



## Diggler (13. Juni 2009)

heute war das wetter wirklich schön. erst mit meinem bruder und der freundin gefahren, die beiden auf cyclocrossrädern, ich auf dem zaskar und anschließend nochmal 2 Stunden alleine mit der kamera bewaffnet. das bild habe ich an einem wehr an der werra gemacht. ich fahre sonst immer dort vorbei, heute hatte ich mal die zeit dort anzuhalten. eigentlich ganz schön dort, nur leider ist die werra immer noch sehr dreckig.


----------



## höhenangst (13. Juni 2009)

war heut auch mit der Sänfte  meiner Freundin auf der Lausche , um den Sonnenuntergang anzuschauen


 

 



schönes Wochenende


----------



## HOTBREEZE (14. Juni 2009)

Kurzer Stop am Straußsee da vielen mir diese Worte ein:


Neulich bin ich mit hundertzwanzig
Auf meinem Fahrrad 'rumgefahr'n
Und wie immer konnt' ich nur hoffen
Die Polizei hält mich nicht an
Denn dann müsst' ich Strafe zahlen
Man führt mich zum Verhör
Und mein armes kleines Fahrrad
Ständ' alleine vor der Tür
Oh wie liebe ich mein Fahrrad
Warum das weiß ich nicht genau
Meinem Fahrrad werd' ich treu sein
Im Gegensatz zu meiner Frau
Niemals werd' ich es verlassen
Niemals werd' ich von ihm geh'n
Denn wir fliegen wie auf Wolken
Weil wir uns so gut versteh'n
Jeder Popel fährt 'nen Opel
Jeder Affe fährt 'nen Ford
Jeder Blödmann fährt 'nen Porsche
Jeder ***** 'nen Audi Sport
Jeder Spinner fährt 'nen Manta
Jeder Dödel Jaguar
Nur Genießer fahren Fahrrad
Und sind immer schneller da
Mein Fahrrad ist nicht lila
Denn das macht mich gar nicht an
Es ist auch nicht braun
Weil ich braun nicht leiden kann
Nein ich hab's blau angestrichen
Vom Sattel bis zum Schlauch
Und ich find das äußerst passend
Denn blau bin ich manchmal auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (14. Juni 2009)

Ich bin heute hier mitgefahren:http://www.zwoenitztal-radtour.de/index.html





War saugeil


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. Juni 2009)

Hab mal das Timberline ausgeführt



Altmetal unter sich


----------



## zaskar-le (14. Juni 2009)

...ich wollte heute auch mal wieder etwas für meine Kondition tun und bin ab in den Grunewald. 
Vorab musste ich mich im beschaulichen Dahlem noch durch eine kleine Menschenansammlung schlängeln...











Erschöpft von der wirklich schönen Waldrunde ließ ich mich dann auf sattem Grün nieder und genoss die hier endlich mal wieder scheinende Sonne.






Dann noch schnell geschaut was der Berliner Retrodealer so alles im Fenster hängen hat. 
Massig Italiener und ein ProFlex, was da schon ewig hängt und keiner haben möchte.
Und ein Italo-Rennrad mit Mavic MA40-Felgen (waren das nicht die seltenen?)






Ich war müde und hungrig und schlug mir den Bauch mit Pfannkuchen voll, um mich dann anschließend wieder auf den Sport zu konzentrieren 






Euch allen einen guten Wochenstart.
Christian


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (14. Juni 2009)

Christian, die Bahn habe ich auch, da gehört noch ne rote Vette mit dazu, stimmts


----------



## zaskar-le (14. Juni 2009)

Stimmt! 

Die liegt auf dem Bild zu meinen Füßen, da mein Sohnemann lieber mit dem neumodischen beleuchteten Modell fährt. Bei der Gelegenheit fällt mir auf, dass ich wohl der einzige bin der mit Clickpedalschuhen im Kinderzimmer hockt


----------



## gtbiker (14. Juni 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Bei der Gelegenheit fällt mir auf, dass ich wohl der einzige bin der mit Clickpedalschuhen im Kinderzimmer hockt


Wollts gerade schon anmerken 

Für die Bahn wäre ein strampelnder GT-Biker cool


----------



## cschrahe (14. Juni 2009)

Das Zaskar und der Aufbau faszinieren mich immer wieder. Megaschickes Bike, stand schon damals immer auf meiner Wunschliste. Naja, heute auch noch 

Meine erste Runde, heute morgen, habe ich auf meinem neuen Fahrrad abgestrampelt. Und nach dem Mittagessen noch ein Ründchen auf dem Klassiker. 
Wenn alles klappt, dann wird dieses Haus das neue Zuhause von uns. Anders als die momentane Hütte dann mit Bikezimmer, riesigem Schrauberkeller und Grundbucheintrag 



Und so sieht aus, wenn man aus der Haustüre kommt:



Gut, das Fahrrad kann variiren 

Gruß, Christof


----------



## zingel (14. Juni 2009)

*Start Samstagmorgen 7.00 Uhr in Willisau










8.30 ...Die ersten 600 Höhenmeter sind geschafft 



















11.30 ...der zweite Anstieg ist fast geschafft












weiter rauf und dann die Hochebene entlang rechts am Berg vorbei...














12.00 Mittagessen auf ner Alp












die Aussicht...



















hier geht's runter...








nach zwei weiteren Pässen trafen wir dann im Verlaufe des Nachmittags in unserem Hotel ein wo es ein paar Flaschen Bier, Wein, ein 4-Gänge-Menü und nen schönen Abend gab.




















Sonntag 7.00 Frühstücksbuffet






8.30 Aufbruch und gleich einen Verlust von 50 Höhenmetern in Form einer schnurgeraden Treppe 









9.00 Der erste Aufstieg ist geschafft und das Hochplatteau als würdige Location für ein nettes Gruppenfoto erklärt...











anhand der bleichen Beine ist der Tainingsrückstand vom Zingel rechts oben klar ersichtlich 










nach zwei weiteren Anstiegen waren wir wieder bei den Wollknäueln mit dem Jöööö-Effekt.
*


Insgesamt haben wir in den zwei Tagen 150km und gut 5000 Höhenmeter unter die Stollen genommen ...ich bin jetzt etwas kaputt.


----------



## Biff (14. Juni 2009)

absolut geil  

Wo muß ich mich den anmelden um da mal mitzufahren?

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (14. Juni 2009)

ist meist ne spontane Sache, Anmeldungen gibt's da eigentlich nie


----------



## Biff (14. Juni 2009)

ich wäre gerne mal dabei, wenn es möglich ist....

Jens


----------



## Blumenhummer (14. Juni 2009)

@zaskar-le: Das Zaskar ist einfach schön - auch für einen Nicht-GTler, wie mich...

@zingel: Wow, tolle Bilder!


----------



## marinito (15. Juni 2009)

Hi, this is me riding my Amaro in Vigo (northern Spain)...not a classic bike but it has a retro touch to it...hope you like the pictures


----------



## marinito (15. Juni 2009)

2nd part...


----------



## felixdelrio (15. Juni 2009)

Hatten wir hier im Thread schon ein paar Mal ... ist aber immer wieder ein beliebtes Motiv. Alliierten-Museum Zehlendorf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Bontrager (15. Juni 2009)

Warste ja bei mir ums Eck,wärste doch mal vorbei gekomm!


----------



## marinito (15. Juni 2009)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Hatten wir hier im Thread schon ein paar Mal ... ist aber immer wieder ein beliebtes Motiv. Alliierten-Museum Zehlendorf.


 
Wow...I love elevated chainstays bikes. Gorgeous Funk and nice picture!


----------



## kadaverfleisch (15. Juni 2009)

marinito schrieb:


> Wow...I love elevated chainstays bikes. Gorgeous Funk and nice picture!


 
You like ECS, look here:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=269968

Michael


----------



## marinito (16. Juni 2009)

Danke


----------



## tonicbikes (17. Juni 2009)

Nach dem Regen der vergangenen Tage konnte man heute mal wieder ne Runde biken, was ich dann auch gleich gemacht habe!

*....im Hintergrund der Heldrastein, liegt zwischen Heldra und Treffurt, auf ca. 1 Uhr sieht man den "Turm der Einheit", er diente in der ehemaligen DDR als Abhöranlage und Radarstation*






*Werratalsee bei Grebendorf/Eschwege*







Sorry, für das nicht ganz klassische Rad,
gruss
tonic


----------



## zaskar-le (19. Juni 2009)

War eigentlich einer von Euch heute um ziemlich genau 12.00 Uhr auf der Hauptstraße in Berlin-Schöneberg, Höhe Kaiser-Wilhelm-Platz, auf seinem Sea and Sky Attitude unterwegs? Wer so etwas fährt, muss doch eigentlich auch hier unterwegs sein...


----------



## kadaverfleisch (19. Juni 2009)

Christian,

frag doch mal bei Bikecology nach, der Chef hat doch eins und der Laden ist gleich umme Ecke.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## zaskar-le (20. Juni 2009)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Bikecology



Ah, stimmt, das kann sein. Könnte auch vom "Typ" her passen.
Ich war da in der Tat eine kleine Ewigkeit nicht mehr.


----------



## stefan9113 (21. Juni 2009)

Hi alle,

heut wars zwar sehr wechselhaft aber ne Tour war drin, also kurz telefoniert und schon war was ausgemacht. 









... schön wars .

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## nico.. (22. Juni 2009)

Am Anfang schön, am Ende auch - mittendrin einfach nur nass!










Das Putzen hat die Zeit der Tour verdoppelt - trotzdem hatte ich sehr viel Spaß 

bis dahin
Nico

sorry für die Handy-pics, hatte nichts vernüftiges dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Filosofem (28. Juni 2009)

"ganz oben" - für Hauptstadtverhältnisse. Ich prophezeie mal: in 10 Jahren wird dieser Dreckshügel zu über 90% aus Glasscherben bestehen.





Aber da war ja auch noch ein Fahrrad aufm Bild. Also nochmal groß.





Weil ich schöne Hinterteile mag... Teil 1.





... und Teil 2.





Ausruhen unter der Kanzel.


----------



## stefan9113 (28. Juni 2009)

Hi alle,

das Wetter war bescheiden, aber es hat wenigstens nicht geregnet. Also nauf aufn Berch   ....













den gröbsten Dreck schnell abgekratzt und ab in den Kofferraum.





... nach 4,5 Stunden Strapazen werde ich jetzt verdient die Füße hochlegen.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Splatter666 (28. Juni 2009)

@Filosophem:

Ich bin immer wieder froh, wenn ich (d)ein Stevens sehe; die wurden damals immer unheimlich unterschätzt...

Besonders die ganz schwarzen von 92/93 gefallen mir unheimlich gut 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## zingel (28. Juni 2009)

@ Stefan: Ist das Bike neben deinem FAT von BMW? irgendwo hab schonmal sowas gesehen.


----------



## stefan9113 (28. Juni 2009)

Hi,

ja das vom Kollegen ist ein BMW Fully aus früher Zeit. Nettes Teilchen.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## zingel (28. Juni 2009)

naja, die Autos gefallen mir besser...


----------



## stefan9113 (28. Juni 2009)

Hi,

mir auch, da stimme ich Dir zu, aber es schaut sehr interessant aus.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## nico.. (28. Juni 2009)

Hatte bei einem Händler neulich die Version von Audi (quattro) gesehen, auch Fully, eines der frühen.

Gefiel mir auch 

Habe leider kein Bild parat.... (vielleicht kann ja jemand aushelfen; auch google hat nichts gezeigt)

sowohl das Stevens, als auch das Fat Chance sind nen knaller!

Grüße,
Nico


----------



## badbushido (28. Juni 2009)

Was ist das linke Bike, das kenne ich nicht.



stefan9113 schrieb:


> Hi alle,
> 
> heut wars zwar sehr wechselhaft aber ne Tour war drin, also kurz telefoniert und schon war was ausgemacht.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (28. Juni 2009)

nico.. schrieb:


> Hatte bei einem Händler neulich die Version von Audi (quattro) gesehen, auch Fully, eines der frühen.
> 
> Gefiel mir auch
> 
> ...



... votec, grauslig wie alles von denen ...


----------



## stefan9113 (29. Juni 2009)

Hi,

das linke ist ein Dagger FS mit AMP Hinterbau.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Diggler (29. Juni 2009)

Wetter schön, Bike schön, was will man mehr



Es ist das Kuwahara welches letzte Woche im Basar angeboten wurde - nochmal danke an Kittie Sattel, Kurbeln und Vorderbremse habe ich getauscht. Kurbeln und Bremse waren im Plastiklook, jetzt sind es DX Kurbeln und eine schwarze LX Bremse. Der Sattel war original Kuwahara und jetzt ist es ein San Marco Regal. Evtl wird noch das Schaltwerk getauscht, ansonsten bleibt alles wie es ist. Ich möchte den Originallook weitestgehend erhalten


----------



## Jesus Freak (29. Juni 2009)

Filosofem schrieb:


> Aber da war ja auch noch ein Fahrrad aufm Bild. Also nochmal groß.



Ich find das Stevens echt geil. 
Tu doch Dir, uns und dem Rad einen Gefallen und laß die Züge etwas länger! Besonders die Aussenhülle des hinteren Bremszugs sieht einfach bescheiden aus so, das macht die schöne Linie kaputt....


----------



## Kittie (29. Juni 2009)

Aber Bitte doch... Der "Regal" macht sich im übrigen sehr gut darauf....


----------



## Diggler (30. Juni 2009)

Ich schon wieder
Gestern noch Luschentour rund um den See, heute richtige Tour durch die "Hessische Schweiz" um das Zusammenspiel von Roß und Reiter mal zu testen.



Die Berge hier sind teilweise nicht ohne. Ohne Barends ist das alles noch ne Ecke schwieriger. 



Die Lichtspiele im Wald waren heute schon beeindruckend. Vielleicht wirkte das auf mich auch so verstärkt weil ich ganz schon fertig war



Große, seltsame Bäume an einer uralten Strasse die schon im Mittelalter für den Salztransport verwendet wurde. Auf dem ersten Bild sieht man Reste der Straße.



Hier hat man ein Stück der ehemaligen, innerdeutschen Grenze stehen gelassen.



Ziemlich hoch der Zaun

Es war heute eine super Tour und das alte Rad hat mir einiges abverlangt. Zu meiner Überraschung fährt es sich bergab sehr nett und bergauf kommt man eigentlich auch ganz gut. Mit Barends wäre es sicher besser aber optisch geht das leider nicht
Grüße,
diggler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Protorix (5. Juli 2009)

vorgestern ... 
schön wars, schön dreckig


----------



## Davidbelize (12. Juli 2009)

ja in der schorfheide war es schön....


----------



## zaskar-le (13. Juli 2009)

I just can't get enough, I just can't get enough...






Stahlgiganten unter sich 
Und ja, die Griffe rutschen :-(






Auf Sightseeing-Tour






Inzwischen aussergewoehnlicher Parkplatz






Mein Begleiter






David, ich hoffe es ist in Ordnung, wenn ich Deine Location auch mal fuer ein Fremdfabrikat nutze.  Leider habe ich keine sonderlich gute Kamera und auch keinen Weitwinkel in dieser engen Hoehle. Hier wird gezeigt, wie man es richtig macht. 









Gefahren bin ich natuerlich auch 










Schoen wars. Ausser dass es mir unbegreiflicherweise schon wieder nachtraeglich den Schlauch zerfetzt hat und ich mit meinem Latein hier am Ende bin.

Viele Gruesse
Christian


----------



## Laschpuffer (14. Juli 2009)

Sehr schöne Pix, mit schönem Rad. Bzgl. des Schlauches, ist es ein Drahtreifen? Hast Du den Mantel innen gecheckt (wegen evtl. feststeckender Dinge sicherlich), ich meine aber direkt den Drahtring, also die Unterkante. Bei mir war da bei nem älteren Reifen durch öfteres auf- und abziehen der Gummi weg und der Schlauch konnte sich "wundschuppern".


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (14. Juli 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/411130
....um nochmal das Thema mit dem roten Sattel aufzugreifen!
Das Bild spricht Bände oder?


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (14. Juli 2009)

Ole
Philippe


----------



## Davidbelize (14. Juli 2009)

Dr.Bontrager schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/411130
> ....um nochmal das Thema mit dem roten Sattel aufzugreifen!
> Das Bild spricht Bände oder?




stimmtdieses bike ist so schön und schnell das es angriffslustig macht.


----------



## stefan9113 (14. Juli 2009)

Hi alle,

etwas umgebaut und noch ne kleine Runde am späten Nachmittag, schwül wie Sau aber schön .













bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (15. Juli 2009)

Heut war tolles Wetter...auf der Suche nach der Route für Sonntag....









Gruß 
Marco


----------



## Radlerin (16. Juli 2009)

Gibt es zufälligerweise ein Bild davon, wie du gerade das erste Bild machst??? Würd ich gern sehen!  Sieht bestimmt genauso nett aus, wie sich Regenhosen während des Fahrens auszuziehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Bontrager (16. Juli 2009)

Ne, war ja allein unterwegs! Musste nächstes mal mit


----------



## badbushido (16. Juli 2009)

Wetter war nicht so toll, hat aber trotzdem Spass gemacht.


----------



## Diggler (16. Juli 2009)

steil


----------



## ZeFlo (16. Juli 2009)

Diggler schrieb:


> steil



und erst da, am start


----------



## stefan9113 (16. Juli 2009)

Hi alle,

erste Runde, ohne technischen Defekte.









bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## stefan9113 (17. Juli 2009)

Hi alle,

solage das Wetter noch halbwegs gut ist, muß mans ausnutzen ...














bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## badbushido (17. Juli 2009)

Geiler Mäher!


----------



## stefan9113 (17. Juli 2009)

Hi,

danke, aber leider hab ich eine türkise Kettenblattschaube verlohren , die hatte ich wohl nicht richtig angezogen. Wenn mir da jemand eine abgeben kann, natürlich gegen harte Wärung .

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Briggtopp (17. Juli 2009)

Top Bike Stefan...

Gruß
Matt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stahlpabst (18. Juli 2009)

Gestern während des Wolkenbruchs unter der Brücke am Heiligengeistfeld.






 "Stadtschlampe"


----------



## bike24 (18. Juli 2009)

"Stadtschlampe" das lass hier mal nicht die Elite hören

Einfach schöne Bikes habt ihr hier, und vor allem Zeit zum Radeln. Ich beneide euch.

Stephan


----------



## Davidbelize (18. Juli 2009)

stefans yeti macht mich echt fertig...


----------



## stefan9113 (19. Juli 2009)

Hi alle,

nach 24 Stunden Dauerregen, endlich ein Lichtblick am Sonntag morgen, also nix wie raus, zuerst mit dem Hund laufen, damit er zufrieden ist und dann rauf aufs Bike ne runde derhen .





























so, das wars erstmal für heute.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## goegolo (19. Juli 2009)

@Stefan: Schönes Bike in artgerechter Haltung, hat Dich da beim Wasserfall doch noch der Regen erwischt?


----------



## stefan9113 (19. Juli 2009)

Hi,

nein ich hatte Glück, der Wasserfall ist das ganze Jahr da, jetzt zur Zeit halt etwas kräftiger, aber die tour war trocken, zumindest von oben .

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badbushido (19. Juli 2009)

Habe mich auch am Wasserfall versucht, leider sind die Bilder nicht so der burner.


----------



## stefan9113 (20. Juli 2009)

Hi,

... gegen den Wasserfall ist meiner ein Rinnsal .

Sehr schöne Bilder .

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## argh (20. Juli 2009)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ... gegen den Wasserfall ist meiner ein Rinnsal .
> 
> ...



Dein Rinnsal sieht aber so aus als gehöre es da nicht wirklich hin und würde das Gelände überschwemmen.  

Die Räder und Wasserspiele sind toll!


----------



## Radlerin (20. Juli 2009)

badbushido schrieb:


> Habe mich auch am Wasserfall versucht, leider sind die Bilder nicht so der burner.



Ich frag mich ja, wo du immer so hinkrabbelst, um deine Bilder zu machen!  Letztens da schon an dem Gipfelkreuz und nun hast du dich ja offensichtlich waghalsig direkt in den Wasserfall gestürzt, um dein Rad von unten fotografieren zu können. Sehr geile Bilder! 

Und Stefan treibt wohl hier gerade ne kleine Reizüberflutung mit uns (mit mir zumindest ganz sicher)... ein Yeti, dann noch ein titanenes Marin und für Zwischendurch gibts ein kleines Litespeed. Einfach lovely!


----------



## chowi (20. Juli 2009)

Ja, der Stefan geht jetzt in die Offensive...
Ich finds gut, ist schließlich im Sinne dieses Forums!
Gruß chowi


----------



## ZeFlo (20. Juli 2009)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Ich frag mich ja, wo du immer so hinkrabbelst, um deine Bilder zu machen!  Letztens da schon an dem Gipfelkreuz und nun hast du dich ja offensichtlich waghalsig direkt in den Wasserfall gestürzt, um dein Rad von unten fotografieren zu können.



es ist fast immer nur die frage geeigneter transportmittel ... 






wobei gelegentlich der hier passender wäre


----------



## wtb_rider (20. Juli 2009)

...und ick bin voll neidisch auf deine kamera, ist doch die ricoh gx100 mit dem weitwinkelkonverter oder. oh man ich könnt grad eine haben, kann sie nur leider nicht bezahlen.

viel spass damit gruss kay


----------



## Davidbelize (20. Juli 2009)

auf jeden fall ist die kamera nicht so alt wie die bikes.


----------



## zingel (20. Juli 2009)

bin nicht sicher mit was der Nachbar fotografiert, aber die GX100 ist bei mir. 

Auf jeden Fall ist seine silbern.


----------



## wtb_rider (20. Juli 2009)

herr spion ans telefon

es ist eine Panasonic	DMC-TZ5. laut exif datei.
na wie dem auch sei ick will trotzdem die ricoh,....

oh man wie peinlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (20. Juli 2009)

Gute Wahl! ich würd meine nur gegen eine Oly PEN mit nem lichtstarken Pancake hergeben ...dann aber flott!


----------



## Davidbelize (20. Juli 2009)

nee nikon d200   die macht richtig spass


bsp:


----------



## wtb_rider (20. Juli 2009)

hey david

die willst du doch aber nicht zum biken mitschleppen. hier gehts doch um "kompaktknipsen" wenn ick dat mal so lapidar daher sagen kann.

gruss kay


----------



## Inigo Montoya (20. Juli 2009)

bei den photos ist das wohl der beste thread in der ganzen classic mtb szene. was da an altem edelgeröhr artgerecht bewegt wird ist atemberaubend. bravo!


----------



## euphras (20. Juli 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> Gute Wahl! ich würd meine nur gegen eine Oly PEN mit nem lichtstarken Pancake hergeben ...dann aber flott!



Die ist auch in meiner engsten Wahl für eine neue Kamera! 

sorry für OT


----------



## stefan9113 (20. Juli 2009)

Hi alle,

für ne Feierabendrunde ist fast immer Zeit 





















bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Davidbelize (20. Juli 2009)

heut ist die kette gerissen musste leider nen pit stop einlegen .......


----------



## euphras (20. Juli 2009)

Endlich wieder zum (fast) ersten mal Rad gefahren, nach 9 Monaten mit insgesamt 9 Operationen an beiden Knien und (bislang) 2 Rehas... 

Bislang kann ich mich nur auf ein Rad mit tiefem Durchstieg quälen, ich bin doch noch sehr wacklig auf den Beinen und bin nur auf abgeschiedenen Feldwegen u. ä. gefahren...




Das Aggregat aus 20 kg Stahl glänzt in der Abendsonne.





Voll geschlossener Kettenkasten. Da kann die Kette in Ruhe werkeln..





Cockpit..., schon 6,nochwas kilometer gerissen 




 Vielleicht ein verkappter Titanrahmen?! ......... 




Schönes, altes Logo




Ganz nah an den Feuchtgebieten: Ein Wanderer vom Wegesrand.


----------



## Jesus Freak (21. Juli 2009)

@ euphras: Gute Besserung! Ich weiß seit drei Wochen von meinem Bandscheibenvorfall, kann aber zum Glück Rad fahren. 
Schönes Radl übrigens! ride on...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radlerin (21. Juli 2009)

@ euphras: Ach herrje, das klingt ja nicht gut! Gute Besserung & dass die Knie wieder richtig heile werden!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (21. Juli 2009)

Auch von mir Gute Besserung Patrick


----------



## euphras (22. Juli 2009)

@ Frank, Radlerin & Jesus Freak: Danke für die guten Wünsche! Es geht bergauf, seit ich wieder etwas mobil bin. Die schlimmsten Zeiten habe ich hoffentlich hinter mir.


----------



## stefan9113 (22. Juli 2009)

Hi,

an die Genesungswünsche schließe ich mich gerne an, hoffe das es bald wieder aufwärts geht .


... heute ein kleines Treffen mit Boneless im Biergarten, das hat Lust auf eine flotte Feierabendrunde gemacht .













bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Henning W (22. Juli 2009)

Das sieht Klasse aus ! Konsequent mit silbernen Teilen aufgebaut und dazu mit der polierten MAG 

Traumhaft


----------



## stefan9113 (24. Juli 2009)

Hi alle,

kurz vor dem nächsten Regenschauer noch schnell die Zeit genutzt .







































so genug für heute

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Briggtopp (24. Juli 2009)

Stefan Stefan Stefan, wat machst du nur mit uns  jedes deiner Bikes eine reine Augenweide. ...und das Beste ist, die hängen oder stehen nicht nur im Zimmer oder sonst wo rum


----------



## epic2006 (24. Juli 2009)

War die ganze Woche schön hier und ich hab UUUUUÄLAUB! 

Impression von der Isar:


----------



## ZeFlo (24. Juli 2009)

... der dekerf vorbau ist immer wieder unglaublich  
bei den hinteren vbrakes würde ich die schmalen spacer nach innen und breiten nach aussen setzen.


----------



## wtb_rider (24. Juli 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> ... der dekerf vorbau ist immer wieder unglaublich
> bei den hinteren vbrakes würde ich die schmalen spacer nach innen und breiten nach aussen setzen.



good point, wollte ich auch sagen....
gruss kay


----------



## fritzn (25. Juli 2009)

sehr gelungene aufbauten hast du da, stefan, helm ab!


----------



## stefan9113 (25. Juli 2009)

Hi alle,

Hier ist das Wetter leider sehr wechselhaft , aber wer wagt gewinnt . Also Bike rein in den Kofferraum und hoffen, daß man eine regenfreie Zeit erwischt, leider hat das nicht ganzt geklappt, beim rauffahren, super Sonnenschein, oben angekommen, zieht es langsam zu, die Wolken werden dunkler und kurz danach Regen, viel Regen, also mit Adrenalin auf Anschlag, Helm auf die Birne und runterbrettern bei strömenden Regen, ohne Brille  schier unmöglich. Unten angekommen dann patschnaß, aber Spaß hats gemacht.














































so, genug, morgen solls richtig schön werden, mal sehen obs stimmt.

bis dann ....

Stefan


----------



## epic2006 (25. Juli 2009)

Zwar diesmal nicht klassisch (ich bitte um Vergebung) aber ich glaube trotzdem nen Foto wert:

Juifen am Freitag





Wo wohnt denn der Strefan, damit man evtl mal ne gemeinsame Tour fahren kann, schaut ja auf den Fotos aus wie bei mir daheim (bis auf die Bikes)

Gruß Gerrit


----------



## pago79 (25. Juli 2009)

Sind wir den Juifen nicht schon am Montag gefahren

Gruß
Lars


----------



## argh (25. Juli 2009)

Da lese ich beim vorigen Schreiberling was von Goslar und spontan fällt mir ein, dass der Kai und meine Wenigkeit gestern auch mal zusammen unterwegs waren. Wir haben quasi die Regenunterbrechungen genutzt und hatten eine ganz feine Runde- auch, wenns dummerweise zu schnell dunkel wurde und Asphalttreten angesagt war. Wie ich das hasse...







Die Investition vom Flohmarkt hat sich aber voll ausgezahlt. Das Wheeler fährt immerhin geradeaus und passt hervorragend zur Kopfbedeckung- ...  

... beides nix für Tageslicht.


----------



## epic2006 (26. Juli 2009)

pago79 schrieb:


> Sind wir den Juifen nicht schon am Montag gefahren
> 
> Gruß
> Lars


 
Stimmt, war verwirrt, Freitag war Tölz/T´see/Aueralm, tschuldigung. Wetter war aber Freitag ähnlich, daher der fauxpas.

@käpt´n kaba: Wie siehts aus die Woche, Goslar/Eisdiele etc. Rutsche heute gen Norden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (26. Juli 2009)

epic2006 schrieb:


> @käpt´n kaba: Wie siehts aus die Woche, Goslar/Eisdiele etc. Rutsche heute gen Norden.



Moin! Eisdiele ist immer gut. Ich schick Dir mal ne PN... Gute Fahrt!


----------



## subi555 (26. Juli 2009)

Ahoi Arne ...

ja mal ein nettes Bild was du da so hast wer sind den die beiden da    

ja war mal ein super netter ausflug auch wenn mich der Käpten ganz schön den Berg hoch ziehen musste  ...

tolles Wetter gewesen und mega glück gehabt ... die Teer strecke war den aber wirklich gemein für den Käpten , da hatte ich es den mit den fast Slick´s doch wesentlich angenehmer ...

Ja das Eisdielen Treffen , da freue ich mich auch schon drauf  ...

so long ...

der Kai


----------



## stefan9113 (26. Juli 2009)

Hi alle,

so der krönende Abschluß der Woche. Von Bad Feilenbach auf den Farrenpoint. Es hat sich gelohnt.









































































so das wars, bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Diggler (26. Juli 2009)

@stefan9113
Schöne Bilder und schönes Specialized, sieht von der Farbgebung so militärisch aus


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (26. Juli 2009)

Sehr schönes Stumpi Stefan, da könnte ich schwach werden und mir auch mal wieder ein Fully gönnen


----------



## zingel (26. Juli 2009)

stefan9113 schrieb:


>



das schaut ja aus wie bei uns


----------



## argh (26. Juli 2009)

subi555 schrieb:


> Ahoi Arne ...
> 
> ja mal ein nettes Bild was du da so hast wer sind den die beiden da
> 
> ...



So eine Tour sollten wir auf jeden Fall wiederholen oder noch besser: verändern und ausbauen. Oder reicht´s Dir jetzt?!


----------



## GT-Sassy (26. Juli 2009)

Schöne Bilder.
Kühe hatte ich heute auch



nur die Berge fehlten


----------



## ZeFlo (26. Juli 2009)

familienausflug 






unklassisches kinderarbeitsgerät mit klassischen anbauteilen

zwerg wird gross 











abwärts hab ich immer leichtes spiel






aufwärts hingegen ...






man beachte die perfekte schmale knieführung am oberrohr, schon jetzt gute hebelverhältnisse, hohe trittfrequenzen über lange zeiträume. da wird mal was draus. soll ich ihr im winter 'nen ssp zusammenbauen?  
 

durchfahrt für kühe verboten  oder sind hornochsen gemeint?







km 30 und noch gute 15 vor uns 







chefInnen geben gummi ..






aber das ist *NUR FÜR MICH!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (26. Juli 2009)

Seit langem mal wieder sehr sehr schönes Wetter ohne Regenrisiko, da konnte das modifizierte Stumpi mal wieder rausgeholt werden


----------



## tonicbikes (26. Juli 2009)

Heute übertrefft ihr euch ja alle mit tollen Foto´s

mfg
tonic


----------



## kadaverfleisch (26. Juli 2009)

Heute war in der Dresdener Heide Weltenbummler Tag:

Ein Schweizer (badbushido) und Sam aus Franz. Guayana mit Grove Innovation




Ein Berliner (icke), ein Dresdener (huelse) und ein Europa Reisender (PhilippeC.) mit Tamarac




Gruß
Micha


----------



## Diggler (27. Juli 2009)

@SYN-CROSSIS
sehr schönes Specialized, jetzt noch Revos dran

@kadaverfleisch
die Tamaracs gefallen mir gut. Wusste bis vor kurzem nicht von deren Existenz.


----------



## ZeFlo (27. Juli 2009)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Gruß
> Micha



trio infernale 

sehr hübsch


----------



## fritzn (27. Juli 2009)

3 tamarac: classic foto des monats!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stahlpabst (27. Juli 2009)

Heute gegen 17uhr war ich an der Alster.


----------



## felixdelrio (27. Juli 2009)

Berlin City-West, 11:16, 26 Grad, wolkenlos ...


----------



## ZeFlo (28. Juli 2009)

... endlich präsentierste dich mal in 'nem ansprechenden rahmen


----------



## argh (28. Juli 2009)

Das TamaracTruppenFoto ist der Knaller. So eins mit weniger Sonneneinstrahlung wär nochmal ein Geschenk...


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (28. Juli 2009)

käpt´n kaba schrieb:


> Das TamaracTruppenFoto ist der Knaller. So eins mit weniger Sonneneinstrahlung wär nochmal ein Geschenk...


Salut,
wenn schon, denn schon:










Philippe


----------



## RetroRocky (28. Juli 2009)

superschöne Truppe, da braucht man nachts keine Beleuchtung mehr ;-)


----------



## stefan9113 (29. Juli 2009)

Hi alle,

die Bikes sind echt der Knaller, vor allem die leutenden Farben, ich durfte mal eins letztes Jahr beim 24 Stundenrennen live sehen in Seiffen.

Das Wetter heute, einfach nur ohne Wort schön. Deshalb raus in die Natur.

























so, das wars.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## zaskar-le (29. Juli 2009)

Die Postings der letzten Tage sind mal wieder sagenhaft.

Schön, sehr schön!


----------



## wubu (29. Juli 2009)

Mensch, ihr habt ja alle Zeit......arbeitslos und Spaß dabei?! Oder Lotto-Millionäre, die nicht mehr arbeiten müssen?  

Die Natur-Panoramafotos sind ja toll, da wird man als Großstadtkind ja ganz neidisch!


----------



## Diggler (29. Juli 2009)

Heute ging es mit dem Zaskar auf den Hohen Meißner. Er liegt direkt vor der Haustür und ist mit 753m der höchste Berg hier.

Der Meißner ist bekannt für die Sendetürme des Hessischen Rundfunks.





Auf dem Plateau des Meißners gibt es einen Bergsee, ein Überbleibsel des Braunkohleabbaus.





Auf der Kalbe, mit 720m einer der höchsten Punkte mit einer guten Aussicht un das Werratal.





Ja, der Rahmen passt  Mein 18er Zaskar ist mir zu groß.





Ein letzter Blick ins Tal und dann nichts wie heim, es war schon nach 20 Uhr und noch ein weiter Weg bis hierher an den PC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wieweitnoch? (29. Juli 2009)

Schöne Bilder !


----------



## tonicbikes (29. Juli 2009)

sieht nach einer sehr schönen Tour aus, sehr geile Foto´s Bruder
hätte ich mal meine pm´s gelesen.......................

gruss


----------



## Syborg (30. Juli 2009)

@diggler:

klasse Zaskar 

schöne Gegend 

tolle Bilder 

Gruß Syborg


----------



## wtb_rider (30. Juli 2009)

also ich finde immer wieder das so eine p bone in ein zaskar hervorragend passt. ich hätte nur angst, das so ein gefährt so bock hart ist, das einem die füllungen aus den zähnen fallen.

wie fährt sich sowas?
gruss kay


----------



## argh (30. Juli 2009)

Auch bei uns im Harz war das Wetter mal richtig schön- so dass wir uns im typisch bayerischen Biergarten  getroffen haben. War richtig klasse!


----------



## Diggler (30. Juli 2009)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> also ich finde immer wieder das so eine p bone in ein zaskar hervorragend passt. ich hätte nur angst, das so ein gefährt so bock hart ist, das einem die füllungen aus den zähnen fallen.
> 
> wie fährt sich sowas?
> gruss kay



Ich finde es fährt sich gut. Hart ist es, wenn man aber geschmeidig auf dem Teil sitzt ist das kein Problem. Ich kann da auch 5 Std mit fahren ohne Probleme.  Beschleunigung im Wiegetritt ist einfach nur krank Da verwindet sich nichts, da federt nichts ein, die Energie die man auf die Pedale bringt wird scheinbar 1:1 in Beschleinigung umgesetzt.
Gruss,
diggler


----------



## pago79 (30. Juli 2009)

käpt´n kaba schrieb:


> Auch bei uns im Harz war das Wetter mal richtig schön- so dass wir uns im typisch bayerischen Biergarten  getroffen haben. War richtig klasse!



So richtig sonnig war´s aber nur vorher auf´m Berg





Gruß
Lars


----------



## argh (30. Juli 2009)

pago79 schrieb:


> So richtig sonnig war´s aber nur vorher auf´m Berg
> 
> Gruß
> Lars



Yeah! Verpasst- ne Wiederholung wäre klasse; auch, um sich abzureagieren...


----------



## pago79 (30. Juli 2009)

Kommst halt um 14.00 Uhr mit.
Ruf mal durch wenn´s ist!

Treffpunkt Rammelsberger Straße; Abzweig zur Jugendherberge.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (30. Juli 2009)

pago79 schrieb:


> Kommst halt um 14.00 Uhr mit.
> Ruf mal durch wenn´s ist!
> 
> Treffpunkt Rammelsberger Straße; Abzweig zur Jugendherberge.
> ...



Rammelsberger Straße passt ja. Aber ich dachte erst heut abend?!


----------



## wtb_rider (30. Juli 2009)

ok zugegeben das war nicht heut`und das wetter war nicht sooo schön, aber ich mag das bild sehr und sooo lange isses nu auch nochnicht her und sooo schlecht war das wetter nur auch wieder nicht.






dadurch das es so feucht war ist alles so schön grün. toll!!
gruss kay


----------



## wtb_rider (30. Juli 2009)

einen hab ick noch
mit meiner fru unterwegs,...

bei der nächsten möglichkeit, bitte rechts abbiegen!





ihre route enthält strassenschäden!





bitte achten sie auf die durchfahrtshöhe ihres fahrzeuges!





sie haben ihr ziel erreicht!





bitte sehen sie dem verkehrsteilnehmer die wahl der fortbewegungsmittel nach. der weiblichen person war es aufgrund der unebenheiten wichtig ein gefedertes fahrzeug zu bewegen. 
und ick hab mich angepasst damit es keine tränchen gibt.
so long


----------



## Diggler (30. Juli 2009)

ach so ein buckshot ist schon ok


----------



## Radlerin (30. Juli 2009)

Wenn ick mir dit so ansehe, könnte der Lenker deiner Holden bissl kürzer sein... 

Bytheway: Schöne Bilder!


----------



## badbushido (31. Juli 2009)

Ein weiterer nutzloser Versuch zwei altgedienten Gestellen doch noch einen Funken Leben einzuhauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixdelrio (31. Juli 2009)

Die unten ... ich oben 





Asphalt ...





dann ...





... Stille ... bis auf das Brummen meiner Timbuks





Potsdam? Da sollen ja Leute wie Günther Jauch, Wolfgang Joop, lebaron und wtb_rider wohnen ...





Ah, mein Zubringer (für die schweren Sachen) ... nicht zu sehen: der kleine Zubringer.





Alle an Bord!





Gleich sind wir da ...





Los gehts!





Was für ein Tag! Wannsee, Unterhavel ...


----------



## drullse (31. Juli 2009)

Mein Neid ist Dir gewiss...!


----------



## Davidbelize (31. Juli 2009)

dito----------ich sags ja,alu hat was . vor allem die combi  mit dem schönsten lenker der mtb-gesichte. SNAP


----------



## Kruko (31. Juli 2009)

Schöne Story. Erinnert mich ein bischen hieran


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhZEba0SWNs&feature=related"]YouTube - Pack die Badehose ein/Cornelia (Conny) Froboess - Berlin/Strandbad Wannsee[/ame]


----------



## olli (31. Juli 2009)

Schön? Naja. Aber wenigstens hatte ich Kühe, die meinen Sattel saubergeschleckt haben und ein Käsebrot. Beides auf der Kuhalm. Wie sinnig!






Was soll das hier im Klassikbereich? CROSSMAX, SALSA STAHLSTÜTZE und V-BRAKES! Ausserdem ist ein Scapin immer ein Klassiker.


----------



## stefan9113 (1. August 2009)

Hi alle,

Sonne pur, raus und ab aufs Bike ....

































so und nun die Füße hoch und ein kühles Blondes selbstgebrautes ....

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Beaufighter (1. August 2009)

Deine Bilder sind immer sehr schön anzusehen und machen Lust auf mehr und deine Bikes sind einfach durchweg eine Augenweide. Aber was lese ich da ...



stefan9113 schrieb:


> ... ein kühles Blondes selbstgebrautes ....
> 
> bis dann ...
> 
> Stefan



Du braust dein Bier selbst? 

Viele Grüße


----------



## stefan9113 (1. August 2009)

Hi,

ja warum, ich habs lieber etwas feiner 













bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Beaufighter (1. August 2009)

Das ist ja mal ne feine Sache. Würde ja mal gern eins probieren!


----------



## hank_dd (1. August 2009)

Ich hab meinem Rad heute mal gezeigt, wofür es mal gebaut wurde.

















Die Burgstädter Linde mit altem Alu 









Ein paar Impressionen:









Blick über Dresden





Dann noch mal schnell zu nem Kumpel und ...





mal schauen, wie weit die Party-Vorbereitungen sind, schaut gut aus, der Abend ist gerettet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Owl Hollow (2. August 2009)

War heute (gestern...) am 1. August auch unterwegs. Kurz nach Biel wird die Landschaft bergiger:





und auf diesen Berg im Hintergrund soll's gehen. 





in einer typischen Jura-Landschaft.





über Wiesen, wo man plötzlich selbst in der kleinräumigen Schweiz ein Gefühl von Weite bekommt.





1100m.ü.M? Da geht noch ein bisschen was.





den "Fahnehang" hinauf (1. August...)





Dorthin, wo's eine Sternwarte hat, die so alt ist wie ich.





Und nette Bergrestaurants.





Mit den hausgemachten, besten Crèmeschnitten weit und breit. Weil bei mind. 30 Grad im Schatten und immerhin ca. 1000Höhenmeter hat man sich eine Zuckerpackung verdient.





Denn beim Downhill warten knackige Trails.





Zum Schluss, wieder im Tal, gönnt man sich dann ein höchst löbliches einheimisches Brauerzeugnis. Happy trails!


----------



## Deleted 15311 (2. August 2009)

MoinMoin

....Leudz ihr macht mich ferdig,das ist und bleibt mein Leiblingsfred,hammergeile Bilder,hammergeile Landschaften,hammergeile Bikes,Biersorten von denen ich teilweise noch nie was gehört habe(Stefan....hat deins schon nen Namen??,da würd ich sehr gern mal ein Gläschen von probieren...das schmeckt nach ner Runde sicher doppelt so gut!)und ein ganzer Haufen lauter netter Verrückter,die eine Leidenschaft teilen.....ich muß dringend meine Fotofaulheit ablegen!!

Grüße aus dem hohen Norden
vom"schwerverletzten"

Nils


----------



## stefan9113 (2. August 2009)

Hi,

ne, da hab ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht, ich brau auch immer so in der 25 Liter Klasse. Sorten bisher Guinnes, Bockbier, Helles aber primär Weißbier, scheckt alles um Längen besser als gekauftes Bier von den Großen. aber das Bier von den ganz kleinen ist ja meist auch viel besser, als das der Riesenbrauerereien. 

hier mal mein Rührwerk, alles selbstgraut .





... und jetzt wieder zurück zum Thema .

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## LockeTirol (2. August 2009)

Mit einigen anderen Klassikern, Singlespeedern und 29ern im Karwendel unterwegs - allerdings schon letztes Wochenende.

Hier Blick vom Karwendelhaus


----------



## stefan9113 (2. August 2009)

Guten Morgen alle,

es gibt ja fast nichts schöneres als die kühlen Morgenstunden, bevor die Mittagsonne kommt,  auf dem Bike zu verbringen . Deshalb der letzte Tag vom Wochenende genutzt, kurz mit dem Hund raus und dann ab aufs Bike.





















































































genung für heut , bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## ZeFlo (2. August 2009)

... heute morgen, bevor der grosse regen kam

familienausflug bei familie leichtgeschwindigkeit.
papa ultimate und das 15jährige töchterlein bella


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (2. August 2009)

Salut,
Dresdner Heide






Philippe


----------



## Radlerin (2. August 2009)

Ich bin gestern - unklassisch, aber immerhin auf Stahl - nach Bernau gefahren, davon 20 km mit gefühltem 100kg-Rucksack und bei ebenso gefühlten 50 Grad im Schatten (ich neige eigentlich kaum zu Übertreibungen... ) quer von Süd nach Nord durch Berlin, mit roten Ampeln aller 20m und irgendwie bin ich wohl zu alt für 44:16  

Der Panke-Radweg ist allerdings ganz nett...




Rast musste sein wegen befürchtetem Hitzekoller




Such den Weg, such... Im Sommer sind Teile des (vermutlich inoffiziellen Teil des) Radwegs ziemlich zugewachsen. Aber Brennnesseln sollen ja irgendwie ne gesunde Wirkung haben...


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (2. August 2009)

Heut von Zehlendorf nach Britz immer (da wo`s halt geht) am TeltowKanal entlang...



...habe keine Fotos weiter,war ja Renntempo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (2. August 2009)

Ah, jetzt hat er ja sein Brodie. Ist es das von cubeelite?
Welche EBH hat die Gabel? Eigentlich müsste es ja suspension corrected sein...

@stefan9113: ohne Worte. 
Ich finde es toll, dass bei Dir jedes, aber auch wirklich jedes Rad richtig Auslauf bekommt. Große Klasse.


----------



## GT-Sassy (2. August 2009)

Einfach mal links abgebogen


----------



## Diggler (2. August 2009)

@ floibex
sehr schön! so ein litespeed bräuchte ich noch fürs training


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (2. August 2009)

@Christian : "Ah, jetzt hat er ja sein Brodie. Ist es das von cubeelite?
Welche EBH hat die Gabel? Eigentlich müsste es ja suspension corrected sein..."

Falsch Christian,jetzt hab ich EIN Brodie,MEINS hast Du 
und ja, ist von ihm.
Die Gabel hat exakt 39,5cm und ich hasse suspension corrected...ich liebe es flink und wendig


----------



## andy1 (3. August 2009)

naja, zwischendrin wars mal nicht ganz so schön..
aber ich habe seit langem mal wieder komplett ungefedertes material durch den Wald gejagt, mein rel. neues Alpinestars, Modell "Chromgeschwür"- den richtigen modellnamen weiss ich nicht (CroMega? aber mit Diamantrahmen.
War jedenfalls bockhart...
sonst 3/7fach STI-Plus, kurzes XT-SW, komischerweise mit LX-naben, nehme aber an dass die nicht original sind (1mal schmal, einmal Parallax), Vorbau habe ich heute morgen noch gewechselt in einen gemäßigteren (1 1/4" Odyseee)






















und meine Wenigkeit, sinnigerweise in einem Marzocchi-Trikot 
im Hintergrund der Feldberg im Nebel, fotografiert vom altkönig-Plateau aus, die Gebäude sind so gerade im Nebel verschwunden.


----------



## stefan9113 (6. August 2009)

Hi alle,

Zeit für ne kleine Runde nach der Arbeit.





















Vor lauter Mücken wird anhalten hier zur Qual.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wieweitnoch? (6. August 2009)

Die Abendsonne war wieder herrlich heute   und ich hatte mal wieder Lust und Zeit


----------



## kadaverfleisch (6. August 2009)

Stefan,

das Slingshot ist in meinen Augen mit das Schönste , was du zu bieten hast, und davon hast du ja eine Menge .

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Diggler (6. August 2009)

das Slingshot ist wirklich sehr schön


----------



## argh (7. August 2009)

Und ob das Wetter schön war!

Eigentlich wollte ich ein paar Heuballen-Bilder machen. Dumm nur, dass ich mich verfahren habe...

Aber ein paar Bilder sind trotzdem dabei rausgekommen; zum Beispiel dies hier:


----------



## argh (7. August 2009)

Und weils so schön war, gibts auch noch ein paar Bilder:





Hups. Das war ja ohne Rad. 

Als Entschädigung noch eins mit:





Beide Bilder sind verlinkt, damit ihr sie auch in Grossaufnahme anschauen könnt- wenn ihr denn möchtet.


----------



## epic2006 (7. August 2009)

Hey Arne,
hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge, ist das vom Rammelsberg aus aufgenommen? Einfach immer wieder schöne Bilder von Dir.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (7. August 2009)

Schöne Bilder Arne, mit was hat Du denn da fotografiert?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (7. August 2009)

Heute habe ich mal wieder den Stoppelhoppser genommen, so viel Sonne bekommt dem Klein so schlecht


----------



## Splatter666 (7. August 2009)

Moin!

Immer, wenn ich eines der beiden weißen Stumpfspriger sehe, verspüre ich auch ein unheimlich großes Verlangen, meines auch neu zu pulvern oder zu lackieren 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (7. August 2009)

3 sind im Forum unterwegs Splat  Und ich suche schon ewig eins in ganz klein für meine bessere Hälfte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (7. August 2009)

Hi alle,

ja das Stumpi ist wirklich ne Wucht, wenn ich irgendwann mal auf die Idee komme Hardtails zu sammeln, dann solls so ausschauen . Leider lassen das die Bandscheiben wahrscheinlich nicht mehr zu .

Ich war heut auch noch ganz kurz, mit dem Hund, hab ihn bei der Hitze zum Wasser gebracht, sie wollte sich auch mal kurz abkühlen .





da kann sie grinsen ...





so ne kleine Pause muß auch mal sein ....





gut aufpassen ...

















und wieder trocken machen ...













frisch abgekühlt und relaxed wieder auf dem Heimweg ...









so das war, bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## argh (7. August 2009)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Hey Arne,
> hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge, ist das vom Rammelsberg aus aufgenommen? Einfach immer wieder schöne Bilder von Dir.



Nee... Das ist vom Vereinsplatz aufgenommen. Bei Interesse: hier lang, da gibt´s die Story und noch mehr Bilder!



SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder Arne, mit was hat Du denn da fotografiert?



Danke! Fotografiert habe ich, wie meistens, mit der Pentax K10d. Unterwegs ist meist das Kit-Objektiv drauf...


----------



## stefan9113 (8. August 2009)

Hi alle,

es gibt fast nix schöneres als mit gleichgesinnten eine ordentliche Tour zu fahren. Wetter top, die Laune auch und ab aufn Berch  .... 

























































das wars für heut, bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Radlerin (8. August 2009)

Die Bilder vom Ausflug mit Hund sind klasse, Stefan! 

Alle anderen aber irgendwie auch...


----------



## zingel (8. August 2009)

das Tomac schaut genau so aus, wie ein Fully in meinen Augen ausschauen sollte.


----------



## BR1044 (8. August 2009)

Und mir ist irgentwas in den Rücken gefahren,ich könnte Heut ist so schönes Wetter, nicht zu warm und kein Wind und ich bekomm nicht mal mein Bike zur Haustür raus....


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (8. August 2009)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> Hi alle,
> 
> es gibt fast nix schöneres als mit gleichgesinnten eine ordentliche Tour zu fahren. Wetter top, die Laune auch und ab aufn Berch  ....
> 
> ...


 

Genau so ist es Stefan 

Wir waren heute zu viert auf dem Fichtelberg,





unterwegs gab's herrliche Ausblicke:













und nen Frosch:





oben angekommen gab's erstmal ne kleine Vesper:





Ich wünsch Euch noch ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## wtb_rider (8. August 2009)

ach so sieht es da ohne schnee aus, 
schön gruss kay


----------



## newsboy (8. August 2009)

aus den beiden litespeeds könnte man ein sehr nettes machen... 
ne, bin nur neidisch, so ein litespeed wollte ich früher auch immer.

a.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## höhenangst (8. August 2009)

war heute auch mit 2 "Jungs" ausm Forum unterwegs  




vielleicht ein bischen fanatisch beim Bilder schiessen ,  sonst aber wirklich in  Ordnung 


 


 bis auf den Namen nicht wirklich klassisch , chic ists trotzdem (zumindest in meinen Augen)




Gruß und ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## stefan9113 (8. August 2009)

hähä und morgen dann schon wieder .....


----------



## höhenangst (9. August 2009)

ja da hast Du Recht , heute ne Tour in Tegernseenähe 
das Wetter war ideal zum fahren , nicht zu heiß


----------



## stefan9113 (9. August 2009)

Hi alle,

so, wie angekündigt die Tour von heute, mit den selben Retro Verrückten, wie man sehen kann hats ne Menge Spaß hats gemacht und lang hats gedauert, so um die drei Stunden, aber die wunderschönen Eindrücke der Tour, haben alles vergessen lassen. Hier ein kleiner Einblick .





























































































so und Schluß für heut, jetzt ein kühles Weißbier zur Belohnung  und den Tag noch ruhig ausklingen lassen.


----------



## Radlerin (9. August 2009)

Sieht mal wieder nach ner ziemlich netten Tour aus bei euch!


----------



## BonelessChicken (9. August 2009)

Habe auf der Tour heute auch so zwei Retro-Vögel getroffen . Wollte mit denen noch mitfahren. Aber die haben sich während ihrer (vermutlich vorgetäuschten) Panne anscheinend wieder dermassend regeneriert, daß ich die bergauf immer nur von hinten gesehen habe. Zähe Burschen. Bergab hat sich aber gezeigt, daß nur Fahrer mit bewährtem Material (Rock Shox RS-1) eine Chance auf den Trails hatten, mit Fully keine Chance :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76843 (9. August 2009)

Schöne Bilder, ist die RS 1 indem Merlin lackiert oder gabs die so? Ich kenne nur die schwarze..


----------



## stefan9113 (9. August 2009)

Hi,

ja, schön wars, hoffentlich bald wieder . 

bis dann ....

Stefan


----------



## BonelessChicken (9. August 2009)

billi joe schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur die schwarze..



Aber die ist doch schwarz ?



billi joe schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder, ist die RS 1 indem Merlin lackiert oder gabs die so?


Das ist noch das originale schwarze Eloxal an den (Aluminium)Tauchrohren. Die schwarze Lackierung von den restlichen Teilen (Krone, Brücke) ist auch noch die Originale.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (9. August 2009)

hm huch  irgedwie seh ich ein leichtes dunkelbraun..


----------



## BonelessChicken (9. August 2009)

Der Eindruck kann evtl. entstehen, weil das Eloxal an den Tauchrohren teilweise nicht mehr ganz so satt schwarz ist.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (10. August 2009)

MoinMoin

Gestern ohne Classicer  und heute mit....Schwein gehabt mit dem Wetterchen,irgendwie ziehen die Unwetter meistens an Hamburgs Osten vorbei....Petrus muß Bergedorfer sein...



Aumühle Mühlenteich

Billebrücke Richtung Ohe

Trail oberhalb der Försterei Escheburg

Trail zwischen Ohe+Neuschönningstedter Mühle
 
Trail direkt Richtung Aumühle/Bismarck-Quelle


Grüße

Nils


----------



## stefan9113 (12. August 2009)

Hi alle,

Zeit für Frischluft in den Lungen .

























so das wars für heut, bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Horst Link (14. August 2009)

Neulich verhakten sich zwei gehörnte Dinos über den Dächern Jenas. Einfach nur Extreeeeme


----------



## Kittie (15. August 2009)

Heute war mal die Einweihungsfahrt fÃ¼rs Wiesmann dran. Man(n) war das Toll. Und dabei ist mir ganz nebenbei bewusst geworden, wie schÃ¶n ich hier eigentlich Wohne. Revier war der KyffhÃ¤user am SÃ¼drande des Harz. Dauer 4Stunden und schÃ¶Ã¶Ã¶n laaaangsamâ¦..

Da gingÂ´s los. Ganz langsam, wie gesagt 




Das runde Ding da hinten, ist das Panorama - da hÃ¤ngt ein riesen Bild drin...




Ãber ein groÃen Umweg zum KyffhÃ¤userdenkmal - der Weg war mir auch neu




Und oben angekommen. Fix und fertig aber wie gesagt... immer schÃ¶n la.....




Auf der Heimfahrt hat doch jemand ein StÃ¶ckchen auf dem Wege fallen gelassen...BunnyHop und weiter gingÂ´s 




Noch schnell an der Barbarossa HÃ¶lle vorbei. Auch immer ein Ausflug wert.




Zum Schluss noch ein stÃ¼ck StraÃe. Hach, war das schÃ¶n...




Leider war das Rad nur ein mal drauf, aber alle Bilder woÂ´s drauf war sind Sch*** geworden.

mfg Ronny


----------



## stefan9113 (16. August 2009)

Hi alle,

es war Zeit für eine kleine Protion Ozon, strahlend blauer Himmel, also rauf aufs Bike und ab durch die Mitte ....













































und beim putzen wurde ich dann von dem Kollegen genau beobachtet ...





bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (16. August 2009)

so ein niedliches Fressmonster hatten wir hier vor einem Jahr auch...


----------



## stefan9113 (16. August 2009)

irgendwie sind die schon beeindruckend die Tierchen ...


----------



## KatS T (16. August 2009)

Ganz tolle Bilder !
Aber bei dem letzten musste ich doch ein wenig suchen bis ich den "Spanner" entdeckt hatte.

Netten Tag Euch allen.

Bewege mich jetzt von Wabern zum Edersee........29°C !


----------



## stefan9113 (16. August 2009)

Hi alle,

... gerade beim gassigehen an uns vorbeigeschwommen ....





bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## GT-Sassy (16. August 2009)

Heftig wars, 40 km, 1200 HM, 28°C, 14,5 kg Stahl und ein kaputter Freilauf
Harzrunde:



Irgendwo zwischen Torfhaus und Oderbrück.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (16. August 2009)

Wir sind heute hier mitgefahren: http://www.olbernhauer-radtour.de/ , war top 

Früh beim Ausladen:





Später bei der Rast:





Vielleicht könnte man sich nächstes Jahr mal bei so einem Anlass treffen 

Ich wünsch allen noch nen schönen Sonntag


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (16. August 2009)

Schöner Golf


----------



## Splatter666 (16. August 2009)

SEHR schöner Golf, augenscheinlich in gutem Zustand 
Wenn du dich mal von ihm trennen wollen solltest, kannst du dich ja mal melden 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## insanerider (16. August 2009)

heute nachmittag war schön...den stumpi sspler ausgefahren, die neuen pauls hebel ausprobiert...dabei meine große im kinderanhänger von waldspielplatz zu pferdekoppel zu "blumen selbst pflücken" geschleppt (papa..mama bume mit....ok wer kann da nein sagen  ). der abend endete allerdings so:




10 minuten schweres unwetter, eine art minitornado der sich durch unsere straße drehte (die bilder von den autos unter bäumen lass ich mal weg)...bäume im garten weg....
was ein abend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (16. August 2009)

insanerider schrieb:


> heute nachmittag war schön...den stumpi sspler ausgefahren, die neuen pauls hebel ausprobiert...dabei meine große im kinderanhänger von waldspielplatz zu pferdekoppel zu "blumen selbst pflücken" geschleppt (papa..mama bume mit....ok wer kann da nein sagen  ). der abend endete allerdings so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MoinMoin


......hoffentlich waren deine Lieben und du in Sicherheit und das Dach hat gehalten!!?

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Deleted 15311 (17. August 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> so ein niedliches Fressmonster hatten wir hier vor einem Jahr auch...



MoinMoin


...das ist so ein geiles Pic,das muß einfach wiederholt werden!!!

Grüße

Nils

P.S.....und Stefan...was soll ich sagen,ich denk ohne deine zahlreichen Pics wäre dieser Fred,was schreib ich,dieses C.Forum nur halb so sehens/lesenswert!!Ich atme die sozusagen regelrecht ein....


----------



## Diggler (17. August 2009)

@ Kittie
wirklich schöne Gegend bei dir, besonders beim Kyffhäuserdenkmal. Dem Kuwahara gehts übrigens gut
@ stefan9113
schöne Bilder und noch schönere Räder. Früher hätte mich das Marin Pine FRS nicht gejuckt aber heute ist das schon eine Augenweite und erinnert mich an die alten Zeiten in Frankies Fahrradladen, unserem damaligen Händler


----------



## divergent! (17. August 2009)

Dr.Bontrager schrieb:


> Schöner Golf




lag mir auch auf der zunge!

zum kyffhäuser denkmal...ist da dieses jahr eigentlich wieder bergrennen?

ich wollte da immer mal mit dem rr hoch....macht ja schon ordentliche stiche


----------



## Stahlpabst (17. August 2009)

Sonnabend an der Alster:








Bei der Queen Mary 2 in der Hafencity:





Und abends an den Landungsbrücken . PROST :


----------



## Kittie (17. August 2009)

Dank dir Diggler! Ich hoffe du "reitest" es auch schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2 (17. August 2009)

ich finde es immer wieder schoen welche bescheidenen vorbilder ihr abgebt


----------



## ZeFlo (17. August 2009)




----------



## andy1 (17. August 2009)

ja, war schön...

bis dahin was insanerider erwähnte...
das war der Himmel kurz vor dem unwetterartigem Getöse:

Blick in den Himmel von Bad Vilbel wo zu dem Zeitpunkt auch der Vilbler Markt stattfindet (bei uns sagt man dazu Kirmes):


----------



## divergent! (17. August 2009)

man könnte es auch fast für nen dicken brand halten. sieht schon spektakulär aus


----------



## Kittie (17. August 2009)

@divergent! 
Ja, ja.. das Rennen ist jedes Jahr. Ist auch immer ne Menge los bei uns. Der Kyff. ist gar nicht so schwer - hab ihn sogar mal mit nem SSP bezwungen. Das hat aber schon "Aua" gemacht. Ein bisschen zumindest


----------



## insanerider (17. August 2009)

2 stunden vor dem unwetter wars noch schön und sonnig




und so sah es gegen 9 aus


----------



## maxim-DD (17. August 2009)

uns so sah es heute gegen 19uhr30ig in dresden aus
2009.08.17. - hagel auf geweg 01




2009.08.17. - hagel auf geweg 02




2009.08.17. - hagel auf auto 01





und ca. 30 min. später, friede, freude, eierkuchen, als wäre nie was gewesen

2009.08.17. - hagel , danach - so ein schöner sonnenuntergang





schöne grüsse aus der schönsten stadt der welt

, der ronny


----------



## maxim-DD (17. August 2009)

> Revier war der Kyffhäuser, am Südrande des Harz`es








schöne gegend, muss ich echt sagen, wahr 2001 dort in der nahegelegenen BW-Kaserne gut aufgehoben, nur die 30 - 40 km märsche bei brüllender hitze und ohne grossen schatten, haben meinen biker-beinen nicht gut getan :schmerz:


----------



## Davidbelize (17. August 2009)

schorfheide gestern zwischen 13 uhr und 19 uhr 47....


----------



## Diggler (17. August 2009)

@ Davidbelize
schönes Zaskar mit schönen Kurbeln!

Heute mal ein paar Bilder geschossen. Los ging es bei uns im Ort an einer alten Wasserburg von 1292.





Oh, was steht denn da 




Danach ging es weiter durch Feld und Flur. Ok, kein Classic-Bike, ich bitte um Nachsicht 





Titan ist schon was Feines und dann auch noch soviel davon 





Ein letztes Bild in der abendlichen Sonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hendr1k (18. August 2009)

Sehr schön ,
schade, daß diese "S-Bends" irgenwann als nötig erachtet wurden


----------



## stefan9113 (19. August 2009)

Hi alle,

schöne Bilder, das macht Lust auf ein paar weitere. Zeit für ne kleine Runde, einmal ohne einmal mit Hund .





























vom Biken zurück und vorm gassigehen ...





und beim gassigehen ..













das wars, bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. August 2009)

Feierabendrunde mit dem Atti, die Tage werden schon merklich kürzer, ne 3h Runde wird eng


----------



## stefan9113 (19. August 2009)

... schaut ein wenig nach verdienter Pause aus 

und ein wirklich schönes Teil, auch wenn hinten starr ist 

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Diggler (19. August 2009)

diese Lackierung


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (19. August 2009)

Heute "Fort Hahneberg"....war aber keiner zuhause


----------



## ZeFlo (19. August 2009)

schei§§ hitze 

ich hab mir heute im büro gletscher webcams angeschaut und versucht dieses herrliche klima dort durch meditation in mein saunastüberl zu transportieren.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (20. August 2009)

Diggler schrieb:


> Titan ist schon was Feines und dann auch noch soviel davon
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MoinMoin


....HAMMERTEIL...



Grüße

Nils

P.S.Was für ne Kurbel ist das?


----------



## Diggler (20. August 2009)

@ SHIVER
Hallo,
die Kurbel ist eine CQP Titan Kurbel. 
Beste Grüße,
diggler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (20. August 2009)

ESTATE 



@diggler, kannst du dein geiles rad nicht auch noch in der ti galerie posten
 ein wunderschönes litespeed


----------



## Kittie (20. August 2009)

Morgen Diggler, 
das Litespeed ist ja mal echt der Hit. Da passt einfach alles...wirklich sehr Geil. Ich bin schon ein wenig Neidisch, muss ich ja zugeben 

mfg Ronny


----------



## Diggler (20. August 2009)

Hallo!
Danke für die positiven Kommentare, ich habe lediglich die Bilder geschossen, das Rad gehört meinem Bruder. Ich war an diesem Tag auf dem Tomac unterwegs. Er kann es in der Tat mal in der ti galerie posten. 
Gruss,
diggler


----------



## versus (20. August 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> schei§§ hitze
> 
> ich hab mir heute im büro gletscher webcams angeschaut und versucht dieses herrliche klima dort durch meditation in mein saunastüberl zu transportieren.



neben mir liegt mein CM 4.3A auf dem schreibtisch und unten rechts steht 32°C


----------



## bonebreaker666 (20. August 2009)

Meiner einer hat sich das radeln auch grad aus dem Kopf geschlagen, nachdem ich auf unserem Balkon auf's Thermometer geschaut hab' - satte 36°C im Schatten...


----------



## Diggler (20. August 2009)

Ich werde jetzt gleich mal eine kurze Runde mit dem Zaskar durch den Wald fahren. Leider heute noch ein Seminar sonst würde ich auch eher in den kühleren Abendstunden fahren. Die Hitze macht mir aber normalerweise nichts aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (20. August 2009)

versus schrieb:


> floibex schrieb:
> 
> 
> > schei§§ hitze
> ...



Jammerlappige Weicheier


----------



## CarstenB (20. August 2009)

roesli schrieb:


> Jammerlappige Weicheier



ja. bei uns ist es seit fast 3 monaten jeden tag ueber 35C und selbst nachts kaum unter 30C. und dazu deutlich zu hohe luftfeuchtigkeit. so langsam wird es ertraeglicher nach 8 abends aber tagsueber ist es draussen immer noch keine freude. da hilft nur die flucht in den norden und ab ins wasser. naja, dafuer ist der rest des jahres sehr angenehm


----------



## chowi (20. August 2009)

Rostocker Heide vor drei Tagen...




erst meckern und dann wars trotzdem sehr schön...








...Frauchens Cruiser hat wenigstens klassische Laufräder




Icke

Gruß chowi


----------



## divergent! (21. August 2009)

bei den temperaturen mit langer jeans


----------



## Don Trailo (21. August 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> bei den temperaturen mit langer jeans



es gibt sie noch, die harten kerle


----------



## divergent! (21. August 2009)

naja wie man es nimmt.......öhm aber das rad ist schon sehr schick.

was ist das eigentlich für ne bremse?


----------



## stubenhocker (21. August 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> bei den temperaturen mit langer jeans


 
Vor 3 Tagen wars hier noch nicht sooo warm (bin aber auch lieber in kurz gefahren).


----------



## LockeTirol (21. August 2009)

Im Karwendel wurde heute wieder ein Yeti gesichtet













Ist irgendwie gar nicht so schlecht mit der Kurzarbeit


----------



## chowi (21. August 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> was ist das eigentlich für ne bremse?



Biedler

Gruß chowi

P.S. Jeans ist gut gegen Hitze und Zecken...komischerweise macht man sich nur hierzulande solche Hitzegedanken, schonmal nen Einheimischen inner Wüste mit kurzen Sachen gesehen oder mit eisgekühlten Getränken???? Icke nich!


----------



## divergent! (22. August 2009)

das sind moslems...die tragen nix kurzes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splatter666 (22. August 2009)

Ausserdem behindert n Kaftan beim Radeln....


----------



## divergent! (22. August 2009)

wie man es nimmt

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzC6yU6DhkY"]YouTube - arab bike drift[/ame]


----------



## Splatter666 (22. August 2009)

Stimmt! 

Bei dem hängt der Kaftan anstatt in der Kette oder im HR dann im VR - auch schön... 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## cleiende (22. August 2009)

Nicht heute nachmittag sondern Dienstagvormittag.

Die oft gestellt Frage





wird bejaht. Na ja, so schlimm war es nicht.





Und das hier sollte in Zukunft nicht oft geschehen!





Schön war es!





Nutzt das gute Wetter.
Gruss,


cleiende

der sich bald aufs Rad schwingt


----------



## stefan9113 (23. August 2009)

Hi alle,

das war ein Wochenende, Freitag ab auf die Bahn nach Schweinfurt, Frau und Hund natürlich mit dabei, leider Stau ohne Ende. Dann Samstag früh, in der Peterstirn ne schnelle Stunde mit dem Hund laufen, damit der auch was von Ausflug hat, ein traumhaftes Waldgebiet gleich neben einem Biergarten mit einem etwas merkwürdigen Namen. Und da ist es dann passiert, es war noch nicht ganz hell, war früh dran. Da gibts jede Menge Wurzeln quer über die Wege und an einer bin ich dann hängen gebliegen, 178 cm bewegen sich auf die horizontale zu und patch, das Ergebnis, ein Daumen, der fast doppelt so dick ist wie normal . Eigentlich wollte ich mich mit einem Forumsmitglied zum Biken am späten Vormittag verabreden, aber so wie der gepocht hat, war das zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht denkbar. Aber ich habs dann doch mal vorsichtig probiert, lieber allein, vielleicht hätte ich ja wieder umdrehen müssen. Ergebnis war leider nicht sehr zufriedenstellend. Lenken ging so, bremsen nicht. Aber für ne Minirunde hats noch gelangt. Zusammenfaßend muß ich sagen, das Waldgebiet da oben ist einfach nur traumhaft.









































mit Natursatteldecke 






mal was ganz neues, war mir aber dann doch etwas zuviel Bewegung im grün, deshalb hab ichs wieder zurückgelegt an die ursprüngliche Stelle.









so das wars, jetzt noch ein paar Eiswürfel um die Pranke wickeln und abwarten .

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (23. August 2009)

Gute Besserung Stefan  , ups, der smilie war gemein


----------



## stefan9113 (23. August 2009)

Hi Frank,

danke Dir, wird schon wieder werden .  

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## flott.weg (23. August 2009)

morgens um 7.00 uhr ist die welt noch in ordnung.......















...morgendlicher ausflug in die parkanlagen. nachher wirds krachiger 

grüße jan


----------



## divergent! (23. August 2009)

das polierte super v ist aber seeeehrr schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staabi (23. August 2009)

Bei uns im "Weltkulturerbe" war es heute auch wieder sehr schön. Heute war eine kurze 2 1/2 Stunden-Runde mit dem Singlespeed angesagt, zuerst mal hoch von Rheinhöhe (60m) auf Limeshöhe (380m) und dann ein paar km am Weltkulturerbe Limes entlang um anschliessend runter zum Weltkulturerbe Mittelrheintal zu fahren. Foto stammt aus der vorletzten Abfahrt und wurde an einem Aussichtspunkt aufgenommen. Die Abfahrt ist ansonsten ein enger Singletrail mit Serpentinen. Die letzte Abfahrt des heutige Tages war von der auf Bild 2 zu erkennenden Marksburg ausgehend. Die Marksburg ist übrigens die einzige nie zerstörte Höhenburg am Mittelrhein. Streckenlänge? Keine Ahnung, habe schon ewig keinen Tacho mehr am Bike...

VG

Michael


----------



## hoeckle (23. August 2009)

statt schnöde, die bunten felgen auf dem postweg zu bringen, traf man sich auf halber strecke für eine gemeinsame runde... danke gerrit!


rauf,rauf rauf - und oben, da wartet sie....





http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2511/3848...50bd7ba94_b.jpg


die gipfelzigarette 






http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3540/3848407075_0a1745ac3b_b.jpg



hitzeopfer der letzten wochen...





http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2564/3849...65e3e3d25_b.jpg

gipfelrast (so gut wie)




http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3459/3848...d30b995f3_b.jpg


blümchen...




http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2516/3848...3223f6b6e_b.jpg


----------



## zaskar-le (23. August 2009)

Hier war es auch schön, nicht zu kalt und nicht zu warm. Und da ich heute zu meiner eigenen Verwunderung nicht sonderlich viel zu tun hatte, ging es noch raus in den Wald.






Für Berliner Verhältnisse weite Sicht...






Kids don't do this at home. Always wear a helmet!






Wohlverdiente Pause...






Yeah!






Zum gemütlichen Ausrollen wollte ich dann noch ein wenig Stimmung in mich aufsaugen. Ich weiß nicht, wie es Euch geht, aber die WM hat mich ganz schön in ihren Bann gezogen. Ich hoffe, es ist OK, wenn man auch einmal für Alternativsportarten wirbt. 










Ganz dicht dran an der Weltspitze! 






Müde und ausgelaugt verabredete ich mich zur ausnahmsweisen Aufnahme von Junkfood auf einem bekannten Steglitzer Prachtboulevard. Nunmehr schwer und träge, folgte noch ein kleiner Schaufensterbummel. Und ich sagte noch, lass' uns bitte die Straßenseite wechseln. Da war's dann auch schon zu spät. Gottlob hatte das Geschäft zu. 






Letztlich hat aber jeder sein Lieblingsschaufenster... 






Abschließend nochmals der zweirädrige Star des Tages im Goldmedaillen-Modus 





Schönen Sonntag wünscht Euch
Christian


----------



## gtbiker (23. August 2009)

Nanana, da wir doch nicht das Magura-DAD (Dichtungs-Abdeck-Ding) (man verzeihe mir das Nichtwissen der korrekten Bezeichnung) verrutscht sein! 
Immer wieder schön dein Radl!
Und der Drache ist auch super! 
Gruß


----------



## zaskar-le (23. August 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Nanana, da wir doch nicht das Magura-DAD (Dichtungs-Abdeck-Ding) (man verzeihe mir das Nichtwissen der korrekten Bezeichnung) verrutscht sein!



Hoppla, stark verrutscht, würde ich sogar sagen. Ist korrigiert.


----------



## epic2006 (23. August 2009)

"statt schnöde, die bunten felgen auf dem postweg zu bringen, traf man sich auf halber strecke für eine gemeinsame runde... danke gerrit!


rauf,rauf rauf - und oben, da wartet sie...."

Hey feri, 
war echt ne nette Runde, aber das hier muss jetzt leider sein:



ok, das Terrain ließ nun wirklich kein Pedalieren zu.

Bis zum nächsten, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jörgl (23. August 2009)

Das Rad ist zwar nicht ganz retro, aber das Wetter war heute ein Traum...... Karlstein, Strümpfelbach, BW

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/445833]
	
[/URL]


----------



## LLcoolfreak (23. August 2009)

In Düsseldorf war es ebenfalls BOMBE!
Die Bikes haben sich auch etwas Sonne gegönnt!


----------



## pago79 (24. August 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> statt schnöde, die bunten felgen auf dem postweg zu bringen, traf man sich auf halber strecke für eine gemeinsame runde... danke gerrit!
> 
> 
> rauf,rauf rauf - und oben, da wartet sie....
> ...



Nach der quälerei auf den Juifen rauf ist die Gipfelzigarette aber auch mehr als verdient

Gruß
Lars


----------



## bighit_fsr (24. August 2009)

Freut mich wirklich aufrichtig, dass hier so viele Leute ihre "alten Mühlen" mit Maguras entschleunigen.   

Nur an dem Bild stört mich was:



cleiende schrieb:


> Nicht heute nachmittag sondern Dienstagvormittag.
> 
> Die oft gestellt Frage
> 
> ...



Nimms mir bitte nicht übel cleiende, aber das ist der mit Abstand "seltsamste" Brakebooster den Magura je gebaut hat.
Ein Austausch an dieser Stelle würde dem Rad seeehr viel besser stehen.
In der Bucht mal nach was gefrästen (evtl. silber), carbonigem oder so suchen.

Aber das ist nur mal wieder meine Meinung. Ansonsten natürlich schön aufgebaut.


----------



## badbushido (24. August 2009)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> mit Natursatteldecke
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Stefan, getreu dem Motto, "Ohne Moos nix los"?
Ich vermisse natürlich den Wasserfall.
Gute Genesung wünsche ich natürlich. Ich habe ja auch so meine Erfahrungen mit schlimmen Fingern


----------



## badbushido (24. August 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Ganz dicht dran an der Weltspitze!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich nehme an der rechts hat im Ziel peinlich gestikuliert und vor dem Start den Kaspar gemacht.
Der links hat wahrscheinlich total verpennt den Stab weiterzugeben...


----------



## badbushido (24. August 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> die gipfelzigarette
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3540/3848407075_0a1745ac3b_b.jpg
> 
> ...



Hey hoeckle, der Salamander hat wahrscheinlich auch auf dem Gipfel eine gezischt


----------



## divergent! (24. August 2009)

jetzt wisst ihr auch wie salamander schuhe herstellt


----------



## bighit_fsr (24. August 2009)

letzten Samstag war bei uns Superwetter - schöne Ausfahrt zu viert und es sollten so 50 Km werden.

Ziemlich in der hälfte hab ich mir dann den fauxpas erlaubt:
mit ca. 45 km/h in eine Kurve in der (zu viel) Sand lag.

Ergebnis: zwei Kratzer am Bike, grossflächige Schürfwunden am hannes 

Gut, mittlerweile ists wieder am verheilen, geärgert hats mich trotdem und Bilder gibts zum Glück keine davon.


----------



## marinito (26. August 2009)

Some pics from Baiona, Galicia, Northern Spain
































http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/9674/pict0074m.jpg[/IMG[
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (27. August 2009)

... rennerle fahren war heute angesagt. 
war schon etwas spät dran, meteo.ch faselte was von 30°. 
da zur mittagszeit unterwegs zu sein ist nix für so alte menschen wie mich. also bodanrück runde gewählt. 
das sind je nach routenwahl zwischen 35 und 55 km und 250 - 450hm. 

wunderschön, wenig verkehr sobald man vom see (bundestrasse mit radweg direkt daneben)  weg ist.  

von meiner wohninsel geht es zuerst richtung radolfzell. leicht neblig und dunstig, schlecht vernünftige bilder zu machen mit der kleinen fuji.

ortsanfang radolfzell rechts ab richtung möggingen über eine kleine rampe, ab jetzt stille, langsam lichtet sich auch der leichte nebel. 
erste verfärbungen in den bäumen, herbst schon im anmarsch?







blick richtung mindelsee über die moorwiesen hinweg, nebelreste und dunst noch in den bäumen ...






in sw noch markanter, herbstlicher finde ich







in möggingen gibts ein wunderhübsches kleines schloss






mehr dazu hier ...

das obligate veloziped ...







möggingen selbst ist ein hübsches dörflein, hinter der kirche ein sehr gutes kaffee mit angeschlossener kunstgalerie.

dann  hoch richtung liggeringen. zieht sich etwas, und ich bin stolz jetzt mit 33/21 statt wie bisher 33/28 die letzte steigung vor dem ortschild in angriff zu nehmen 

neben mir surrt es leise und ein bild von einer frau überholt mit rechts  50/21 gekettet  im wiegetritt ... 

ich grinse, vermutlich völlig debil, bei dem gedanken "jetzt nur einfach hinterher fahren und den anblick die nächsten 20km genießen"  

nicht von langer dauer allerdings. 
als wir auf höhe des ortschilds sind, ich unfähig bin den blick auf die strasse zu richten, kommt von hinten im breiten schwäbisch  eine stimme 
"du warsch e guete motivation fir'se, diä hätt alles gä, subbr!" 

nix subbr, pfeifendeckel!

der lebensabschnittsgefährte der holden kommt mit anhänger (extrawheel einspur anhänger) und 40kg gepäck mal kurz vorbei ...

aus lauter frust hab ich daraufhin das bildermachen eingestellt und den beiden bis dettingen windschatten gegeben - > die welt ist sooooooooo schlecht ...

zu hause gabs zum trost  'nen halben liter milchkafi aus meiner lieblingstasse, mit biberli und unseren willisauern. der teller ist natürlich auch von der migros 







ciao
flo


am samstag oder montag gehts hier hin, per pedes allerdings.
(im winter kann man(n) an der  ebenalp geilst tiefschee fahren (neudeutsch freeriden) wenn man sich auskennt ... 






wunderschöner handgezeichneter wanderführer von hannes stricker.
seeehr empfehlenswert, wesentlich besser wie die "offiziellen" führer.


----------



## badbushido (27. August 2009)

Wer hats erfunden?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (27. August 2009)

Und genau wegen dieser Tasse danach gehen wir doch alle radeln


----------



## zaskar-le (28. August 2009)

Kleine Tour durch den Wald...

Den Lenker muss ich wirklich noch kürzen lassen...
Hat übrigens, ähem, vielleicht doch jemand einen bequemen und einigermaßen schnittigen Damensattel über? 





*"Berliner Berge" oder eben "Kamera schief halten"*





*Ich wollte dann nur noch weg...*





*...zu meiner Belohnung * 





Schönes Wochenende
Christian


----------



## CarstenB (29. August 2009)

gestern abend ist in 30km entfernung ein maechtiges gewitter vorbei gezogen und uns ein phantastisches feuerwerk von gut einer stunde beschert. die schoensten blitze, die ich bisher gesehen habe und konstantes wetterleuchten. ja, hat mal nichts mit alten raedern zu tun. obwohl...






naja, lahmer versuch. das video gibt die wahre schoenheit nicht annaehernd wieder. es war kein donner zu hoehren und auch kein regen. ueber uns war sternenklarer himmel und ein schoener mond.






http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l284/Klein_photos/?action=view&current=MVI_1821.flv


----------



## Radlerin (29. August 2009)

Siehste, lass dit Pulse einfach nicht unbeaufsichtigt im Garten rumstehen!


----------



## badbushido (29. August 2009)




----------



## Davidbelize (29. August 2009)

GT FORUMSTREFFEN IM HARZ-----ES WAR SEHR SCHÖN


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (30. August 2009)

Jungfernfahrt, war sehr sehr schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (30. August 2009)

Hi Frank,

sehr schön das Bike, auch die Wölckchen am Himmel .

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## CarstenB (30. August 2009)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Jungfernfahrt, war sehr sehr schön



ui, das ging jetzt aber schnell!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (30. August 2009)

Na ja schnell  , ich hab schon 3 Abende gebraucht um den festsitzenden Sattelstützenkadaver herauszuschneiden  , der Aufbau an sich ging dann doch recht schnell weil ich die Laufräder schon vorher eingespeicht hatte und auch ansonsten alle Teile da lagen. Nicht zum Einsatz kamen die grünen Odi's und die grünen Chill Pills, hat einfach nicht gepasst. Und bei der Kurbel konnte ich mich schwer entscheiden ob silberne oder schwarze Blätter zum Zug kommen 
Ansonsten ist es eher ein "unaufgeregtes" Klein geworden 

Das Bild ist leider nicht sehr schön, die Kleinfarben kann man eigendlich nur im Morgen oder Abendlicht so einfangen wie sie in natura sind...


----------



## CarstenB (30. August 2009)

schwarze blaetter auf jeden fall. der schwarz-silber kontrast ist total schoen finde ich. passt auch gut zu den restlichen teilen und den decals. nur noch die bremskabelhuelle etwas kuerzen  bin immer wieder erstaunt, wieviele es doch noch von der ersten serie gibt.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (30. August 2009)

Gut erkannt Carsten, die Bremszughülle für hinten wird noch gekürzt, der Zug war auch zu kurz (sieht man an der Höhe des hinteren Cablehangers). Ebenso wird der Schaltzug für hinten noch gegen einen silbernen getauscht


----------



## j.ö.r.g (30. August 2009)

...

schön wars im Gebirge







http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/0/8/_/large/P1010090.JPG



























)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (30. August 2009)

hot really hot


----------



## badbushido (30. August 2009)

Mit Bomber, bäh!
Na Jörg, wirst du langsam alt?


----------



## zingel (30. August 2009)

Sissi!


----------



## CarstenB (30. August 2009)

...und als naechstes kommen dann griffgummis dran


----------



## divergent! (31. August 2009)

iiiiihhhhhh...schnee:kotz:

das rad ist aber schick


----------



## Radlerin (31. August 2009)

Aus Leichtbaugründen ohne Griffe, Aheadkappe und Lenkerenden?

Schöne Bilder mit dem Schnee, kommt mir aus meinem "Sommerurlaub" irgendwie bekannt vor.


----------



## argh (31. August 2009)

Das Wetter war eher mäßig. Wie es im Harz eben relativ häufig ist. 

Aber: das Innerstetal war autofrei. Und den Anlaß haben wir drei genutzt, mal eine laaange Tour zu machen. 






An den Etappenorten gab´s auch einige ähm... "Entspannungsinseln"- Orte mit schrecklicher Musik, Wurscht und Kuchen. Und auch einigen Klassikern...

Irgendwas wirklich altes:











Gewichtsoptimiert:











Und ein Litespeed habe ich noch nie in natura gesehen:











Wen es interessiert: zum Thema gibt´s hier auch eine längere Geschichte. Aber ohne alte Räder.


----------



## gtbiker (31. August 2009)

Bissl unterwegs mit der Triangel....















Gruß


----------



## retired (1. September 2009)

gleiche gegend wie hier, am nächsten tag nur anders herum und neben der strasse gefahren. 







wie üblich hinterher ...






schei$$ moskitos, eine pest für die armen viecher. 
im wald heisst es für velozipedierende, auf keinen fall stehen bleiben, blutspende ist 'nen klacks dagegen 







rechtsüberholerin ...











ze
flo


----------



## retired (1. September 2009)

und heute dann, den letzten sommertag auskosten, eine etwas längeres ausfahrterl mit dem lieblichen töchterlein 

nach konstanz, von dort in die schweiz zuerst "singletrailchen" am rhein entlang, auf den seerücken rauf, an 'nem castel vorbei, durch bauernhöfe mitten durch, den ersten "pass" für die zwergin, dann bergab an einem schloss vorbei und über eine alte sackrisch steile römerstrasse zurück an den see, ein zwischenstop mit kaffee und essbaren drogen  und dann full gas heim.












schon knapp 18km 300hm auf den letzten 3km am stück in den beinen und etwas fertig 







der säntis 2590m und rechts der zackenkamm der siegen churfirsten. 






am "pass" jetzt 360hm in den beinen und breit wir 'ne flunder 






da hinten die allee zur reichenau -> nach hause!






die rhein/untersee dörfer voller wunderschöner alter häuser. 
hier in ermatingen, und das obwohl bei jedem hochwasser hier das wasser mindestens im erdgeschoss steht  











lecker kaffee und noch viel leckere schleckereinen 
göttliche mandelhörnchen und noch vieeeeeeel göttlichere gottlieber hüppen - machen so abhängig wie h, aber zum glück nur fett   






fresstempel in schööön in gottlieben






he alda was machsu bild?

alles in allem waren es dann 55km, 420hm und alle sind völlig zufrieden mit dem traumtag.

von und nach gottlieben mit varianten würde sich auch für 'ne geflegte classicer- und titanenrunde anbieten. je nach routenwahl zw. 25 und 45 km mit 300 - 600hm, geläuf "fast fireroads" wie unsere amerikanischen freunde sagen würden. 

beginn und ende im gottlieber seecafe und fabrikladen der drogenbarone 

ze
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (2. September 2009)

Heute war nochmal wunderbares Wetter, also rauf auf's Bike und eine schöne Feierabendrunde gedreht. Leider ist schon fast überall geerntet worden, es wird Herbst im Lande


----------



## Splatter666 (2. September 2009)

Moin!

Sehr schönes S-Bike. Da suche ich auch immer wieder sporadisch nach...
Was wiegt der Rahmen eigentlich?

Ciao, Splat


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (2. September 2009)

Keine Ahnung, aber sicherlich an die 2500 Gramm, ich werd ihn demnächst mal auf die Waage stellen bevor er neu aufgebaut wird


----------



## Koe (3. September 2009)

Hallo
am Wochenende stand bei uns der lang erwartet Kinder-Triathlon auf dem Programm. Ich weiß nicht wer aufgeregter war unsere "Große" oder Ihre kleine Schwester, Mama und ich.

Die Distanz für den Jahrgang 2001 ging über 50m Schwimmen, 3,6 Km Radfahren und 400m Laufen. 

Das Wetter war gut, trocken und nicht zu heiß, aber morgens um 09:00 Uhr leider noch etwas kühl.


Gestartet wurde im Vereinsbad und zuerst gabe es für die Teilnhemer noch eine Wettkampfbesprechung.




Unsere Tochter hochkonzentriert vor dem Start. Oder doch schon wieder am träumen?




So langsam wurde es ernst. Dem Starblock 3 zugewiesen und ein wenig an die Wassertemperatur gewöhnt, viel dann auch schon der Startschuss.





Auf der Schwimmstrecke wurde mir dann sehr schnell klar welche Taktik unsere Tochter verfolgte. Sie hatte vor das Feld beim Radfahren von hinten auf zu rollen.





Nach der ersten Wechselzone ging es wie bei den Großen ab auf das Rad.
Endlich das Kinder-Speci unterm Po konnte die Aufholjagd beginnen.







Ein bis Zwei Plätze gutgemacht und von Ihren Fans  an der 2.Wechselzone erwartet, ging es auf die Laufstrecke.




Hier wurde nochmal alles gegeben auf den letzten Metern bis ins Ziel.




Dort gab es dann die verdiente Medaille und eine Erfrischung.




Für die kleine Schwester die dieses Jahr noch nicht starten durfte gabe es auch was. Passend zur Jacke die Fanbemalung. 




Es war ein toller Wettkampf, super durchorganisiert bis ins letzte Detail.
Es hat uns allen großen Spaß gemacht und bis zum nächsten Jahr wird fleisig trainiert.

Ich hoffe unsere kleine Doku hat euch gefallen, auch wenn nur wenig Räder und keine beeindruckenden Landschaften zu sehen sind.

Gruß Stefan u. Pia


----------



## drullse (3. September 2009)

Als aktiver Triathlet kann ich nur sagen: BRAVO!!!


----------



## divergent! (3. September 2009)

fetzt

man sieht nicht alle kinder futtern nur chips, glotzen tv und wiegen soviel wie ein erwachsener.


----------



## zaskar-le (3. September 2009)

Schöne Bilder, Stefan. 

Schwimmen ist übrigens auch meine große Schwäche 
Ehrlich gesagt kenne ich niemanden der langsamer schwimmt als ich.

Naja.
Christian


----------



## bonebreaker666 (4. September 2009)

Schöne Bilder, Stefan! Vielleicht hat dein Töchterlein jetzt doch Blut geleckt? 

@zaskar-le: ...dann hast du mich noch nicht kennengelernt


----------



## gtbiker (4. September 2009)

Heute morgen kleine Runde gedreht. Wie hier das Wetter heute nachmittag wird, kann ich nicht sagen, werd den ganzen Tag kein Sonnenlicht zu sehen bekommen 




Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koe (4. September 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder, Stefan.
> 
> Schwimmen ist übrigens auch meine große Schwäche
> Ehrlich gesagt kenne ich niemanden der langsamer schwimmt als ich.
> ...



ich glaube ich mache euch beiden noch konkurrenz. 

aber so schelcht ist sie gar nicht geschwommen, ihr glaubt gar nicht wie professionell die kids teilweise sogar in dieser altersklasse schon waren.
richtig mit kraulen und atemtechnik dabei. da standen die eltern auch mit stoppuhr am beckenrand.
für uns stand der spaß im vordergrund. 

für nächstes jahr hab ich mich zu einem jedermann-triathlon für erwachsen angemeldet. da muss ich was das schwimmen betrifft noch einiges tun.

Distanz 200m schwimmen, 12km radfahren und 6km laufen.

gruß stefan


----------



## divergent! (4. September 2009)

Koe schrieb:


> da standen die eltern auch mit stoppuhr am beckenrand.
> 
> 
> gruß stefan




daß sind dann meist die eltern die es selber zu nix gebracht haben und ihre kinder müssen es dann ausbaden. arme stifte

in jena gibts immer so einen jedermann triathlon wo 3 mann starten...jeder in einer anderen kategorie...finde ich auch ganz interessant. aber dein jedermann wettkampf ist auch von den distanzen noch überschaubar...


----------



## Beaufighter (4. September 2009)

Deine Bilder sind einfach der Hammer! 



gtbiker schrieb:


> Heute morgen kleine Runde gedreht. Wie hier das Wetter heute nachmittag wird, kann ich nicht sagen, werd den ganzen Tag kein Sonnenlicht zu sehen bekommen
> 
> Gruß


----------



## Koe (4. September 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> aber dein jedermann wettkampf ist auch von den distanzen noch überschaubar...



absolut, ich hab mir auch die kürzeste distanz ausgesucht, aber auch nur wegen dem schwimmen.


----------



## lisa09111 (5. September 2009)

Ja, das Wetter war heute Nachmittag genau nach meinem Geschmack - viele Wolken, kaum Sonne und die Nacht zuvor sowie den ganzen Vormittag hatte es ordentlich geschüttet.

Ideale Vorrausetzungen also, um eine vernünftige und von mir geliebete Schlammschlacht mit meinem '92er DAWES "The Edge" zu starten.

Als Freund alter Gerätschaften möge man es mir bitte verzeihen, dass die Bildquali nicht so dolle ist - es kam eine 8 Jahre alte 3MP-Digicam zum Einsatz.

Zum eingewöhnen erstmal ein kleines Bächlein durchfahren:






Dann weiter durch ein lecker Schlammloch (nur eines von seeehr vielen, noch deutlich anspruchsvolleren):






Mein Bike mit Seitenprofil rechts:






Da hat mich doch glatt 'ne Wurzel zum Absteigen gezwungen, aber hier sieht man gleich, warum ich äußerst froh darüber bin, meine alten M-900'er-Cantis wieder montiert zu haben ... :






... weil sowas jetzt nicht mehr passieren kann: 






Was tut man nicht alles, um eine so schöne Aussicht auf Schloss Augustusburg zu bekommen:






Dann nochmals absteigen, weil ich diesen ätzenden mindestens 30% Anstieg nach dem nunmehr 4. Anlauf wieder nicht gebacken bekommen hab (auch wenn es hier so garnicht rüberkommen will):






Im Anschluss natürlich gleich noch das obligatorische Putzen - zum Glück hatte ich määächtige Verbündete:





Da hab ich sogar zum ersten Mal meinen alten '92er Levior-Helm aufgesetzt, der die letzten 17 Jahre unbenutzt im Keller schlummerte - ja, ich bin sonst nämlich ein echter Helm-Muffel.

Gruss,
Daniel.


----------



## Rockyman (5. September 2009)

Ich liebe dieses Wetter zum biken! Die Luft ist kühler geworden, etwas Wind und Wolken 
Da nehme ich euch doch mal mit zur Hausrunde...



Der Berg im Hintergrund ist die Rigi - ein berühmter Ausflugsberg. Für Biker bietet sie einige Herausforderungen und grandiose Ausblicke. 
Der Vierwaldstättersee schlängelt sich mit klarem, tiefblauem Wasser in diese traumhafte Kulisse.




Jetzt aber ab auf die Wurzeltrails des Meggerwaldes. Hier ist das Rocky in seinem Element (der Rahmen geht ja schon fast als Klassiker durch). 




Zum Abschluss nochmal auf einen schönen Aussichtspunkt:



Der Dottenberg gehört zur Hügelkette, die der Reussgletscher in der Eiszeit geschliffen hat. Einer von vielen Möglichkeiten zum gemütlicheren Biken mit traumhaften Ausblicken. 
Der Blick nach Westen geht in die Region wo sich die Willisauer Population vermehrt und uns mit immer wieder erstaunlichen Klassik - Bikefotos verwöhnt 





Heute Abend konnte ich das Lucky Luke Feeling voll auskosten... 
Bikergruss,   Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (7. September 2009)

heute den freien tag genutzt und früh ne kleine runde mit dem talera gedreht. obwohl ich eigentlich keine böcke hatte.

ergebnis 1:

den versuch das rad als quasi crosser aufzubauen ist mehr als geglückt

ergebnis 2:

39:18 geht auf der straße für grundlage gut, flacher wald ebenso...für knackige anstiege wirds hart....ergo hinten werden noch 2 zähne mehr kommen oder vorne 2 weniger

ergebnis 3:

speedmax taugt nur bedingt im herbstlichen wald, aber weibchen hat am rad 1,9er z-max die ich wohl wechseln werde

ergebnis 4:

meine selbst aufgebautes vorderes lr geht bestens. dann warte ich noch auf die hinteren speichen für das hintere alte rad und alles ist silber.

ergebnis 5:

alfine kurbel bleibt wegen hervorragender steifigkeit

ergebnis 6:

der herbst kann kommen und low cost fetzt


----------



## GTdanni (7. September 2009)

Rudelsburg fetzt, bist du mit den 39/18 da den Wanderweg hoch? 

Ich hab am GT Tachyon 38/18 und kann mir garnicht vorstellen damit da hoch zu fahren. 

Aber wir können ja mal zusammen mit den Eisenschweinen da hoch treten. 

Cu Danni


----------



## divergent! (8. September 2009)

ja den rechten weg, am löwendenkmal, bin ich hoch. da muss man schon ordentlich treten.....am ende bei den stufen war aber schluß. da wirds zu technisch da ist nix mehr mit gewalt. den linken weg hab ich erst gar nicht versucht. ich dachte immer nur:

"bitte liebe kette, lieber freilauf.....halten, wir sind gleich oben"

tour können wir gerne machen. hab von freitag bis sonntag frei


----------



## trinkdöner (9. September 2009)

Eigentlich hatte ich ja gerade erst eine Wurzelspitzenresektion hinter mir ...




... aber die Hunde mussten eh mal raus ...




... und da das Wetter heute nochmal alles gab nahm ich auch gleich mal meine Kamera mit:




Manche Passagen waren nicht ohne Absteigen zu bewältigen ...




??




Ready for Takeoff!




... und letztendlich wieder "daheim".


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (9. September 2009)

Hammergeile Farbe , so eins in 18" und meine Holde würde mich auf der Stelle heiraten 
Aber der T3 wird wohl noch etwas Zuwendung brauchen, dürfte auch schon ein Wasserboxer sein, oder?

PS:Gute Besserung!


----------



## divergent! (9. September 2009)

das klein sit echt top. der bulli muss so bleiben...noch 15 zentimeter tiefer, nen 911er motor rein und ab gehts


----------



## trinkdöner (9. September 2009)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Aber der T3 wird wohl noch etwas Zuwendung brauchen, dürfte auch schon ein Wasserboxer sein, oder?



Der Profi erkennt die Wasserkühlung am zusätzlichen, unteren Belüftungsblech in der Front.
Ist allerdings ein Diesel - weil billiger.
Und ja, der braucht noch ein bisserl Zuwendung, es tropft leider rein


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (9. September 2009)

trinkdöner schrieb:


> Der Profi erkennt die Wasserkühlung am zusätzlichen, unteren Belüftungsblech in der Front.


----------



## epic2006 (9. September 2009)

So, gestern war ich dann auch mal wieder unterwegs, Lenggries-Hirschbachsattel-Lenggrieser Hütte-retour.



das Schild rechts sagt:"Radfahrer absteigen! Sturzgefahr!" gehts noch? erst raufradeln und dann runterschieben? 
...da war doch noch wer dabei:



und den haben wir unterwegs getroffen, seeeehr schweigsamer Geselle, aber irgendwie lustig:




Die Erkenntnis des Tages: auch nach 3 Jahren und der x-ten Tour da rauf (immer wieder Dienstags) hat die Lenggrieser Hütte nach wie vor Dienstags Ruhetag, die sind aber auch unflexibel...sonst hätts noch nen "Flaschenfoto" für Höhenangst gegeben.

Gruß Gerrit


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (12. September 2009)

Schön, aber kalt   , die Greifensteine bei Geyer:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radlerin (12. September 2009)

Schönes Bild!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (18. September 2009)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Schönes Bild!



Oh Danke 

So, heute erste richtige Ausfahrt mit dem S, war top  Es herbstelt schon ganz schön


----------



## Diggler (18. September 2009)

Das ständige Quitschen der Vorderradbremse veranlasste mich heute dazu einen Booster zu montieren. Im Anschluss kurze Testfahrt, Kamera in der Beintasche, gut funktionierende Bremse und super Wetter.


----------



## stefan9113 (19. September 2009)

Hi alle,

kurz telefoniert und schon  hatten wir eine  kleine Runde vereinbart . 
Bei der Hälfte der Tour, schnell noch nen technischen Defekt vorgetäuscht .





dann etwas Geschichte ...





















das wars für heut, bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## divergent! (19. September 2009)

öööhhhmm ich muss mal doof fragen. ist das echt ein klein fully was du da hast? also diese mischung aus killer v und fully? kenn ich ja gar nicht. kannst du davon mal noch mehr bilder zeigen bzw modellbezeichnung usw. find ich sehr schick


----------



## stefan9113 (19. September 2009)

Hi,

ja das ist ein Klein Fully, das  ist vom Kollegen. Mit Bildern kann ich Dir da leider nicht helfen.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## CarstenB (19. September 2009)

nein, bitte keine bilder vom adept hier zeigen 

google einfach mal nach klein adept, da gibt es genug bilder und information. also nicht das alte adept sondern das moderne. das passt nichtmal mehr in den youngtimer thread.


----------



## divergent! (19. September 2009)

ah ok danke. kenn ich wie gesagt gar nicht. gefällt mir aber optisch richtig gut. ok 2000 glocken neupreis....bj 2001 ist knapp vorbei. aber schönes teil


----------



## stefan9113 (19. September 2009)

Hi,

nein, keine neuen Bilder, aber ausblenden wollte ich es auch nicht. Wenn auch neu, schön ist es doch.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fredeckbert (19. September 2009)

Ohligser Heide... summer moves on.


----------



## S-BEND (19. September 2009)

Berlin, Grunewald

Der erste Ausritt mit meinem neuen Gaul.
Er hat sich sofort heimisch gefühlt


----------



## Rockyman (19. September 2009)

Wunderbarer Tag heute.
Vielleicht sollten wir mehr Brücken bauen in diesem Forum 




Und natürlich wissen wir alle: Es ist KEIN echtes Ritchey (mein gefaktes Gary Fisher)





Bikergruss,  Rocky


----------



## oli_muenchen (19. September 2009)

Rockyman schrieb:


> Und natürlich wissen wir alle: Es ist KEIN echtes Ritchey (mein gefaktes Gar*r*y Fisher)



Doublefake?


----------



## Rockyman (19. September 2009)

ellen_muenchen schrieb:


> Doublefake?



war nur ein Test, ob ihr auch schön aufpasst 
Ellen, bei dir wundert mich es nicht - seit du meine SINNLOS Sattelstütze übersehen hast, ist dein Blick geschärft 

Gruss


----------



## epic2006 (20. September 2009)

So, heute Mittag entlang der Isar von Bad Tölz Richtung Süden und retour. (Achtung, einmal Youngtimer von 97 dabei.)



Die Erkenntnis des Tages heute: wer sich auf der Hälfte der Runde mit einem Eis belohnen will, sollte seinen Geldbeutel nicht daheim vergessen.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (20. September 2009)

Bei uns gibt's leider keine Flüsse in der Nähe  ...
Aber Weltklasse Wetterchen war heute nochmal, laue 23° und fast immer schönster Sonnenschein  , so kann der Herbst weiter gehen...


----------



## Rockyman (20. September 2009)

@ SYN-CROSSIS: superschönes Foto am Waldsee (Teich). Das gespiegelte Dolomiti sieht so GEIL aus ! 

Bikergruss,  Rocky


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (20. September 2009)

Danke, ich hab extra auf den Polfilter verzichtet


----------



## cschrahe (20. September 2009)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Danke, ich hab extra auf den Polfilter verzichtet



Aus aktuellem Anlaß: was ist es denn für eine Kamera 

p.s. ganz schön mutig, sich so weit von einem dermaßen geilen Bike zu entfernen


----------



## Koe (20. September 2009)

cschrahe schrieb:


> Aus aktuellem Anlaß: was ist es denn für eine Kamera
> 
> p.s. ganz schön mutig, sich so weit von einem dermaßen geilen Bike zu entfernen



hallo,

wenn du auf das bild klickst und dann rechts schaust, siehst du die exif-daten. da kannst du sehen welche kamera es ist.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (20. September 2009)

Ich verwende eine Canon EOS 400D, erst mit dem Kit-Objektiv, jetzt mit einem lichtstarken Sigma 2.8 28-70mm. Der Nachteil der Kamera ist allerdings, dass sie nur einen APS-C Sensor hat, somit muss man die Brennweite des Objektivs mal 1,5 rechnen. Ich brauche also noch ein schönes Weitwinkel (auch nicht gerade preiswert  ) oder einen Body mit Vollformatsensor 

Hab auch noch ein Bild aus der Nähe gemacht  :


----------



## tonicbikes (20. September 2009)

geniales Foto, das Attitude wartet förmlich darauf durch den Wald gefahren zu werden


----------



## cschrahe (20. September 2009)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Ich verwende eine Canon EOS 400D, QUOTE]
> 
> Noch mal kurz OT: wie transportierst Du die Geschichte auf dem Rad?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (20. September 2009)

Unter der Woche nehme ich für meine 40km ja nur den Camelbak, aber am WE wenn das Wetter paast mache ich meistens recht lange Ausfahrten, da hab ich einen Deuter Rucksack für die Trinkblase, Windjacke, Camera und das Stativ, so wie heute


----------



## hoeckle (21. September 2009)

heute nicht, aber gestern..






allrightsreserved flammerouge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (22. September 2009)

Ich hab das S-Bike heute nochmal 5h durch die Erzgebirgischen Wälder gefahren, es ging auf den Fichtelberg, Wetter war so la la 





Falls einer von Euch mal Winterurlaub in der Gegend macht, unbedingt den Apfelkuchen auf dem Fichtelberg in der Baude probieren


----------



## gtbiker (22. September 2009)

Mr. hoeckle: Du bist einfach nur gemein!


----------



## Nightstorm95 (22. September 2009)

Liebe Classic-Freunde,

mit leckerem Apfelkuchen & Kaffee kann ich leider nicht dienen,
aber mit sportlich angenehmen, sonnigen 22 Grad aus Hannover ... *toller Herbstanfang*.





Ich wünsche Euch einen tollen Start in den Herbst 2009
Max 
____________________________________________
_Kaum zu glauben ... The BOSS hat morgen 60zigsten Geburtstag. Jetzt schon ... Happy Birthday _


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (22. September 2009)

Oh Max, durfte der Gator nochmal raus


----------



## argh (26. September 2009)

Ob das Wetter heute schön wird muss sich erst noch zeigen. Der morgen ist es schonmal. 

Eigentlich wollte ich nur ein paar Bilder vom Specialized HardRock machen um es zu verkaufen, aber ich kam nicht drumrum noch ne kurze Runde zu drehen. Und eigentlich fährt sich das Rad auch viel zu gut. Aber: anderes Thema!

Da hat sich mal wieder gezeigt, dass der Sommer langsam dem Ende entgegen geht:






Tja. Und wenn man so mit den letzten Blütenresten umgeht, darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn bald alles wieder grau und trist wirkt...






Ich wünsche Euch einen tollen Tag!


----------



## stefan9113 (27. September 2009)

Hi,

es ist Herbst, aber noch lauschig warm, Zeit für die Natur.





















danch ein schönes Stück Apfelkuchen und der Sonntag ist gerettet.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## wieweitnoch? (27. September 2009)

Mich zog es an diesem herrlichen Sonnentag an den Neckar bei Hirschhorn


----------



## stefan9113 (27. September 2009)

Hi,

sehr schönes Teil, vielleicht noch ne schwarze XT Kurbel. Ich hab eine abgeranzte alte XT schwarze neu gemacht. Schaut dann so aus ...






bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## divergent! (27. September 2009)

@stefan9113.....sehr schönes rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (27. September 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> @stefan9113.....sehr schönes rad



... und sehr nette sache mit den kurbeln! 

hätt ich auch gern!


----------



## GT-Sassy (27. September 2009)

Mit meiner Tochter heute das Peiner Land unsicher gemacht






96´GT Palomar und 84´BCAmerica Rocky 15


----------



## Diggler (27. September 2009)

Heute mit meinem kleinen Zaskar durch die Hessische Schweiz.


----------



## divergent! (27. September 2009)

das passt dir nicht...gibs mir....nee im ernst sieht echt sehr klein aus für dich.


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (27. September 2009)

Salut,
Berlin ...



Philippe


----------



## Stahlpabst (2. Oktober 2009)

Moin,Moin aus Hamburg:




Hummel, Hummel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (2. Oktober 2009)

Moers Moers, das sieht nach einem City-Flitzer aus


----------



## euphras (3. Oktober 2009)

Mich wundert es, daß hier anscheinend Keiner Pedalhaken fährt. Ich könnte das nicht, ich fühle mich unwohl auf einem Rad ohne Pedalhaken.


----------



## felixdelrio (3. Oktober 2009)

wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> Mich zog es an diesem herrlichen Sonnentag an den Neckar bei Hirschhorn



Mach doch endlich mal die Aufkleber rauf ... oder wielange soll das noch aushärten?!


----------



## höhenangst (4. Oktober 2009)

hab gestern bei schönstem Wetter ne Runde im Voralpenland gedreht ,  und einen alten Sandsteinbruch angeschaut 
heute sieht das Wetter ähnlich aus


----------



## wieweitnoch? (4. Oktober 2009)

Mach doch endlich mal die Aufkleber rauf ... oder wielange soll das noch aushärten?! 


Ist in Arbeit


----------



## stefan9113 (4. Oktober 2009)

hi alle,

das Wetter heute wieder ein absoluter Traum, am Vortag ne ordentliche Runde ausgemacht und dann ab zu unseren Nachbaren.

... erstmal alles einpacken was mit muß ....





dann die Startaufstellung ... dabei festgestellt, das mein Mitfahrer die Karte, die ich ihm am Vortag für die Tour gegeben habe, vergessen hat .





erste Hürden überwunden ...





die Wanderer vollgelabert, damit sie ein Foto von uns machen 





und weiter rauf ...





die erste kleine Erholung.

















so ein Ausblick lässt einen alle Strapatzen vergessen ...









so und nun die Füße hoch und ein kühles Bierchen  genießen.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## SirQuickly (4. Oktober 2009)

Servus,
heute mal ein Bild auf der Hausrunde geschossen


----------



## höhenangst (4. Oktober 2009)

ging ja nicht nur rauf 





sondern auch runter  





war doch trotz vergessener Karte ne tolle Tour


----------



## badbushido (7. Oktober 2009)

Es geht nichts über einen richtigen Altweibersommer


----------



## Diggler (10. Oktober 2009)

@ badbushido
gutes Bild


Parkpre beim Sonnenuntergang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nEsh (11. Oktober 2009)

Ja, heute war es richtig herbstlich. Also keinen Grund einen Fuß bzw. eine Pedale vor die Tür zu setzen. Regen, Wind & kühle Temperaturen...

Doch war ich heute mit dem MTB unterwegs. Seht selbst...





Grüße nEsh


----------



## divergent! (11. Oktober 2009)

weichei


----------



## GT-Sassy (15. Oktober 2009)

Es war kalt,

es war windig,

aber es war trocken

Probefahrt mit den Hercules MTB Spezial, Bj


----------



## GT Timberline (15. Oktober 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Es war kalt,
> 
> es war windig,
> 
> ...


Geil - Sachs Trommelbremsen ...  Für den Winter genau richtig - ich stricke auch gerade einen 1988er Raleigh-Rahmen für einen Satz Sachs-Trommelbremsräder um (... wer braucht schon Canti-Sockel ?! ), die aus einem leider nicht mehr zu rettenden 1988er Mars-/Kynast-MTB mit verchromtem Edelstahlrahmen (X5CrNi18) stammen. 
Eine Datierung habe ich übrigens auf der originalen Speichenschutzscheibe gefunden - siehe Bild (kleine Einschlagzahl '0887' rechts auf dem Aluminium); die Naben selber sind mit 'TGX' und 'UGL' gemarkt, wovon vielleicht der mittlere Buchstabe als Datierung in das Sachs-Schema passen würde ('G' = 1988 - natürlich nur dann, wenn 1965 (aus dem ersten Durchlauf des Alphabets) auszuschließen ist ... ).


----------



## Horst Link (15. Oktober 2009)

Waren letzte Woche zu Gast bei J.W.G. - Vorsicht Hochkultur!


----------



## euphras (16. Oktober 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Es war kalt,
> 
> es war windig,
> 
> ...



Schick, schick! 

´87 - ´88 könnte etwa hinkommen.


----------



## argh (17. Oktober 2009)

@ Horst Link:

Boah... superschöne Bilder- gibt´s da noch mehr von?


----------



## S-BEND (18. Oktober 2009)

Gemächliche und regenfreie 30 Kilometer Grunewald


----------



## Davidbelize (18. Oktober 2009)

Gemächliche und regenfreie 30 Kilometer Grunewald



na da hätt ich ja auch bock drauf gehabt.neid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (19. Oktober 2009)

also hier beginnt jetzt die absolut perfekte zeit fuer's biken  

im moment (heute mittag war es aber schon fast wieder zu warm in der sonne)






die kommende woche sollte auch ganz nett sein. die gewitter schaffen es meist nicht bis hierher






und naechste woche wird wohl noch schoener. was prima ist da ich ab kommenden donnerstag urlaub habe 






heute morgen sind wir eine runde um's reservoir gefahren bevor es zu warm wurde 

grenzwertig klassische untersaetze
















auf dem deich






runter vom deich






und wieder rauf. das sind hier leider die einzigen steigungen  ich bin trotz eingang natuerlich hoch gefahren 






viel wasser ist nicht mehr drin






aber fuer die Ibis familien (noch ein klassik bezug!) reicht es noch






auf dem rueckweg noch mit pferdchen um die wette gefahren






und wieder daheim


----------



## newsboy (19. Oktober 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> und wieder rauf. das sind hier leider die einzigen steigungen  ich bin trotz eingang natuerlich hoch gefahren



da würde ich rückwärts mit dem fixed raufkommen...


----------



## CarstenB (19. Oktober 2009)

ja, die bergbewohner haben da sicher vorteile. aber die haben sich ja nun schon alle in die keller verzogen zu lustigen fetischspielchen und dann den langen winterschlaf


----------



## hoeckle (19. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Protorix (19. Oktober 2009)

fix ... 26 grad .... menno ... gleiche rechte für alle. winter für jeden!


----------



## Radlerin (19. Oktober 2009)

Außerdem bin ich für ein Classictreffen in Texas. Am besten gleich heute. Ich check mal Flüge...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kadaverfleisch (19. Oktober 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> ja, die bergbewohner haben da sicher vorteile.



...komisch nur, daß ihm die Berliner an seinem Hausberg davon gefahren sind...

Gruß
Micha


----------



## newsboy (19. Oktober 2009)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> ...komisch nur, daß ihm die Berliner an seinem Hausberg davon gefahren sind...
> Gruß
> Micha



das ist der dank, wenn man 45,28km führungsarbeit leistet. euch lade ich nochmals ein. 

a.


----------



## zingel (19. Oktober 2009)

kannnst sie das nächste mal nach Willisau weiterreichen


----------



## gtbiker (21. Oktober 2009)




----------



## stefan9113 (21. Oktober 2009)

Hi alle,

kurz bevor es dunkel wird noch schnell eine kurze Runde.













bis dann ....

Stefan


----------



## tonicbikes (21. Oktober 2009)

Hi @all,
heute meinen freien und vielleicht wettermässig letzten schönen Tag dieser Woche genutzt und ne Tour mit meinem Bruder gefahren






die Waldwege waren schön trocken und super zu befahren






schöner Kontrast






kurz vor Schluß nochmal kurz angehalten, ein letztes Foto, dann mit kaltem Rückenwind und gefühlten 40 Sachen nach Hause






schönen Abend
tonic


----------



## Davidbelize (21. Oktober 2009)

sehr schöne starrgabel in dem zassi.


----------



## insanerider (21. Oktober 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> also hier beginnt jetzt die absolut perfekte zeit fuer's biken
> 
> im moment (heute mittag war es aber schon fast wieder zu warm in der sonne)



hey am 05.11. bin ich bei dir...zwar nur für drei stunden, danach muss ich weiter in die wüste aber ich freu mich


----------



## stefan9113 (25. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

heute wars erstaunlich mild, zum vergleich der letzten Tage und der Regen was weg, die Sonne kam raus, aber erst nach der kleinen Tour, schön wars trotzdem.





















ab unter die Dusche und die Füße hoch, dann ein Stück Apfelkuchen und den Sonntag ausklingen lassen .

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Inigo Montoya (25. Oktober 2009)

das boulder schaut spitze aus stefan! find ich super, dass du deinen fuhrpark auch bewegst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## v8mercedes (25. Oktober 2009)

das kann man wohl sagen. ich freu mich schon, es mal in echt zu sehen.


----------



## argh (25. Oktober 2009)

das boulder ist wirklich wahnsinnig schön!


----------



## divergent! (25. Oktober 2009)

jupp die lackierung ist echt genial..


----------



## zaskar-le (25. Oktober 2009)

Herbst in Berlin




































@stefan: beeindruckendes Gerät, toll geworden!


----------



## RetroRocky (25. Oktober 2009)

wirklich 2 sehr schöne Boulder Cyles und die Berliner Herbstimpressionen von Christian einfach herrlich, da würde sich auch mein gelb-rotes Vertex t.o. so richtig wohlfühlen,
aber leider hatten wir heute beide keinen Ausgang - aber der Indian Summer ist ja auch hier in Hessen noch nicht ganz vorbei ;-)

Grüße Retrorocky


----------



## bertel (25. Oktober 2009)

RetroRocky schrieb:


> wirklich 2 sehr schöne Boulder Cyles




Schau noch mal genau hin


----------



## divergent! (25. Oktober 2009)

jaja sag ja die lackierung ist gut


----------



## Davidbelize (25. Oktober 2009)

hat retro rocky doch recht.

das linksseitige und das rechtsseitige boulder.


----------



## stefan9113 (25. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

da kann mans etwas besser sehen ...









bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (25. Oktober 2009)

die sattelklemme gefällt.


----------



## stefan9113 (25. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

die war vorher aus einem Teil, ich habs dann aufgefräst, schaut etwas filigraner aus und funzt genausso.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (25. Oktober 2009)

Salut, Herbst in Dresden



Philippe


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich will auch so ein "Dave"-Rad


----------



## fritzn (26. Oktober 2009)

Das Bild mit dem Smoke im Laub ist obergeil!!!
Was für nen Classic Kalender...
Feines AMP.


----------



## gtbiker (28. Oktober 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaufighter (28. Oktober 2009)

Wer wird denn da so unartig sein... 



gtbiker schrieb:


>



Sehr feines Radel mit den Campagnolo Teilen


----------



## jörgl (29. Oktober 2009)

Mein erster  und wohl auch mein letzter  Ausritt auf dem Rad. Die letzten Zuckungen des Herbstes..... 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/500623]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Rockyman (29. Oktober 2009)

Traumhaftes Herbstwetter auch in der Zentralschweiz




















@ zaskar-le: Wunderschöne Bilder

Bikergruss,  Rocky


----------



## wieweitnoch? (30. Oktober 2009)

Heute ist ein herrlicher Herbstmorgen gewesen


----------



## wieweitnoch? (30. Oktober 2009)

Und nochmal zwei Einzelbilder


----------



## gtbiker (31. Oktober 2009)




----------



## schwabe4ever (31. Oktober 2009)

Danke, Ihr baut mich richtig auf. Sitz hier mal wieder bei der Arbeit aber Eure Bilder einfach Klasse

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## stefan9113 (31. Oktober 2009)

eins schöner wie das andere, super Bilder


----------



## stefan9113 (31. Oktober 2009)

Hi alle,

aber auch der Süden ist heute unterwegs gewesen, wenn auch das Wetter hier eher bescheiden war. Morgen solls besser sein, da geht es dann in höhere Lagen.





















so das wars erstmal, bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (31. Oktober 2009)

@all, 1000Dank für die schönen Herbstbilder 
@Stefan, die Univega Concept Gabeln mit 1" Alu-Steuerrohr wahren damals von einem Rückruf betroffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-BEND (1. November 2009)

Mal eine generelle Frage zu den vielen leeren Ringle Flaschenhalter
die man immer wieder auf den Fotos sieht. Stecken da normalerweise
auch Trinkflaschen drin die zu Fotozwecken entfernt werden oder 
fahrt ihr die Dinger eisdielenposermäßig leer durch die Gegend ?


----------



## retired (1. November 2009)

ich hatten den "flaschenhalter" von ringlé schon immer eher als accessoire denn als funktionelles fahrradteil empfunden. 
wer schon einmal erlebt hat wie jemand kurz vor dem verdursten mit aller kraft und beiden händen versucht hat, die verschlammte flasche aus dem ebenso verschlammten halter zu zerren, weiss wovon ich spreche. 
vermutlich war er "flaschenhalter" eine geniale marketing aktion von camelback 

bilder, genau ..

herbstsee ...





























ciao
flo


----------



## divergent! (1. November 2009)

ich habs zwar nicht so 100% klassisch aber schöne umgebung usw hab ich auch


----------



## argh (1. November 2009)

das geröhr sieht aber 100% klassisch aus!


----------



## Radlerin (1. November 2009)

Was ist das denn für ne Burg?


----------



## aggressor2 (1. November 2009)

Schloss Neuenburg


----------



## GT-Sassy (1. November 2009)

Zuerst wars sehr schön,



aber als die Sonne weg war dann sehr kalt.

Zum Ringle H2O, ich finde es gibt keinen besseren Flaschenhalter. 
Bei jeden Rennen fliegen einen die Flaschen nur so um den Kopf, mit den Ringle hab ich noch keine verloren. 
Ach ja und man kann die weite des Haltern einstellen, so bekommt man die Flaschen auch leicht raus.


----------



## stefan9113 (1. November 2009)

Hi alle,

heute ne ordentliche Runde, die Schneelage checken .

Startaufstellung und noch etwas FGeintuning ....









und dann etwas weiter oben ...





























und wieder unten ..





und jetzt etwas entspannen ...

bis dann und noch einen schönen Sonntag Euch allen.

Stefan


----------



## zaskar-le (1. November 2009)

S-BEND schrieb:


> Mal eine generelle Frage zu den vielen leeren Ringle Flaschenhalter
> die man immer wieder auf den Fotos sieht. Stecken da normalerweise
> auch Trinkflaschen drin die zu Fotozwecken entfernt werden oder
> fahrt ihr die Dinger eisdielenposermäßig leer durch die Gegend ?



Wenn ich unterwegs etwas Flüssiges brauche kommt da natürlich auch eine Flasche rein. Wenn ich aber nur kurz rausfahre, weil ich einfach mal ein wenig treten muss, ist mir das Abschrauben des unnützen Flaschenhalters einfach zu mühselig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## höhenangst (1. November 2009)

Hallo, 
war heute mit Stefan ne Runde um die schwarze Wand drehen. 





die Räder sind sogar "dreckig" geworden





auf dem nach Hauseweg ist mir noch eine seltene Spezies "Haustier" vor die Linse (ähm) gelaufen





dann zu Hause angekommen, nochmal ne kleine Runde mit dem "neuen" Radl ,  das schöne Wetter nutzen und paar Bilder machen





Gruß und schöne Woche 
Thomas


----------



## uschibert (1. November 2009)

Hallo,

bei uns war das Wetter heute auch schön. Deshalb bin ich mal mit meinem ersten Aluminium-MTB um den Block gefahren.





Sogar auf einen kleinen Berg (eher Sandhügel) mit schöner Aussicht habe ich es geschafft.





Es hat Spaß bereitet.

Gruß!


----------



## HOLZWURM (1. November 2009)

Hallo Thomas


Sag mal . Ist das Backfire ein Adroit???

Glückwunsch

Merci

Holzwurm


----------



## BonelessChicken (1. November 2009)

Und wieso sind da Löcher in den Ausfallenden, bricht das nicht ganz schnell ? Aber das musst Du wissen .


----------



## jörgl (1. November 2009)

Wenn ich das fette Unterrohr und den 'KLEIN'-Schriftzug an der MC1-Einheit betrachte behaupte ich mal 'ja'....


----------



## höhenangst (1. November 2009)

ja ich glaub schon das es eins ist, steht zumindest drauf ,
und macht Euch mal keine Sorgen um meine Gesundheit , das hält jetzt schon min. 17 Jahre , warum solls da jetzt bei mir brechen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spezirider (1. November 2009)

SCHÖN ist es, das backfire 
sehr gut gefällt mir auch die grip shift daran - mal was anderes!


----------



## goegolo (1. November 2009)

Auch an der Küste war es heute schön herbstlich, wenngleich auch ohne Sonnenschein.  































Ein wenig mehr wie immer im Küstenbiker.


----------



## Diggler (1. November 2009)

Bei bestem Wetter heute eine Fahrt zur Blauen Kuppe, einem geologisch interessanten Berg, 
dem sogar schon Alexander von Humbold einen Besuch abstattete.
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/502593]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/502595]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/502597]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/502596]
	
[/URL]

So ein Zaskar hätte der Alexander bestimmt auch gerne gehabt 





Gruß,
diggler


----------



## Radlerin (2. November 2009)

In Berlin war gestern im Gegensatz zu heute auch Bombenwetter...













Da macht sogar ne kleine Tour durch Prenzlberg und Friedrichshain Freude...


----------



## JETSTREAM (4. November 2009)

so sollte der Herbst immer sein




e


Werner


----------



## andy1 (4. November 2009)

JETSTREAM schrieb:


> so sollte der Herbst immer sein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das mit einer Halterung für einen Handfeuerlöscher? 
Feuerwehrrot ist das rad ja schonmal ...


----------



## JETSTREAM (4. November 2009)

Blackburn B52 Flaschenhalter für 1,5l PET Flaschen.
Der Rahmen hat extra 3 Gewindehülsen für diesen Halter.


Werner


----------



## argh (5. November 2009)

Heut war´s nicht schön. Aber am vergangenen Wochenende. Ein kleiner und vor allem schmaler Eindruck davon:






Viele Grüße aus dem Harz!


----------



## Briggtopp (5. November 2009)

watn Hammerbild ...mit welcher Camera hastn das gemacht?


----------



## argh (5. November 2009)

@ Briggtopp: Danke! Fotografiert mit der einzigen Kamera die ich habe: eine Pentax K10D

Noch ein vor Kitsch triefendes Bild gefällig? 

Leider muss man sich auch hier das Rad vorstellen. Das liegt rum und geniesst den Augenblick so, wie ich es auch getan habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (5. November 2009)

Schöne durchgenudelte Bilder, die K10D ist was tolles, hatte ich auch mal für nen WE rumgetestet. Die einzige berechtigte Kritik an den Bildern haste ja schon selbst genannt, das Rad fehlt 
Grüße


----------



## argh (6. November 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Schöne durchgenudelte Bilder, die K10D ist was tolles, hatte ich auch mal für nen WE rumgetestet. Die einzige berechtigte Kritik an den Bildern haste ja schon selbst genannt, das Rad fehlt
> Grüße



Ich gelobe Besserung.


----------



## Spaltinho (6. November 2009)

Sind das eigentlich HDRI Bilder ?

gruß malte


----------



## BonelessChicken (6. November 2009)

HDRI
Edit: Öhm, hatte obiges Post nicht richtig gelesen, Spaltinho, wollte nicht wissen, *was* HDRI ist, sondern *ob* es sich um ein HDRI Bild handelt.
Ich werde langsam wohl auch alt und blind...


----------



## Spaltinho (6. November 2009)

Genau ! Und das Harzfoto sieht stark danach aus. Kann man tolle Ergebnisse mit zaubern.


----------



## argh (6. November 2009)

Nein, sind sie nicht. Das erste ist ein Panoramaforo mit veränderten Kontrasten. Beim zweiten ist´s nur ein dezent überarbeitetes RAW.


----------



## retired (6. November 2009)

BonelessChicken schrieb:


> HDRI
> Edit: Öhm, hatte obiges Post nicht richtig gelesen, Spaltinho, wollte nicht wissen, *was* HDRI ist, sondern *ob* es sich um ein HDRI Bild handelt.
> Ich werde langsam wohl auch alt und blind...





willkommen im club

ciao
flo


the cramps / bikini girls with machine guns


----------



## stefan9113 (7. November 2009)

Hi alle,

morgen solls regnen, also schnell noch raus bei traumhaften Herbstwetter.





























*und damit mir niemand das Litespeed klaut wurde es natürlich bewacht* 


















ich wünsche Euch allen noch ein schönes Wochenende.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## divergent! (7. November 2009)

ein sehr schönes rad. sag mal ist der rahmen nicht auch recht leicht? der lag doch bei gut 2 kilo kpl oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (7. November 2009)

Hi,

danke Dir, ja das sollte so die  Gewichtsrichtung sein, Aber die AMP Rahmen sind alle sehr leicht.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## v8mercedes (7. November 2009)

geiles bike, noch geilere bilder und sein seeeehr liebes wachhündchen


----------



## höhenangst (7. November 2009)

hi , 
hab bei dem tollen Wetter eine kleine Überlandtour gemacht, und das Alpen -Panorama genossen





schönes Wochenende Euch allen


----------



## divergent! (8. November 2009)

ja heut wars schön


----------



## Protorix (8. November 2009)

Stefan, wie groß oder ... klein ist eigentlich deine Runde, wenn der Hund immer mitrennt. So ein Golden Retriever? oder Labrador... der geht doch nur 5-7 km ... wenn mich nicht alles täuscht... und schnell sind sie doch auch nicht


----------



## stefan9113 (8. November 2009)

Hi,

wenn Suki mitgeht dann sind es zwischen 10 und 15 km. Es ist eine Hovawart Dame und die hat unglaublich Ausdauer. Wenn ich laufen gehe können es auch mal mehr werden. Beim Biken fahr ich dann natürlich nicht besonders schnell. Soll ihr ja auch Spaß machen.





bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tonicbikes (8. November 2009)

Hi,
bin heute mit meinem derzeitigen "Lieblings-Ti" auf Tour gegangen:













Dann wurde es leider langsam dunkel.....





gruss
tonic


----------



## grOObie (8. November 2009)

Heut wars auch schön, aber das war letzte Woche


----------



## tonicbikes (8. November 2009)

Du solltest dir unbedingt einen Klassiker zulegen


----------



## gtbiker (8. November 2009)

In den Bergen hängt das Regenwetter wie der Bart am Weihnachtsmann, Zeit sich wiedermal der Gelassenheit der Flüsse hinzugeben. 





Doch Übermut erzeugt aus jugendlichem Zeitgeist provoziert physikalische Gesetzmäßigkeiten bis zum bersten; die Gravitation fordert ihren Tribut, das Gesicht platziert sich hart im Untergrund. 
Endlose Momente später erwache ich; der Blick noch unscharf. Netzhaut und Linse brauchen einige Momente der kooperativen Zusammenarbeit.





Langsam klärt sich der Blick und damit auch die Frage wo mein Rad abgeblieben ist.





Als sich die beiden Komponenten der Augen wieder vertragen, ergreife ich die Gunst des Augenblicks und haste hinüber um mein Rad dem Baum zu entlocken.





Kopf und Helm auf Risse und Beulen kontrolliert und weiter gehts, immer am Anschlag, im maximalem Tempo dem Trail folgend. 





Doch kaum beschleunigt, müssen sich auch schon wieder die zwei Faktoren Willenskraft des menschlichen Hirns und die Fähigkeit der Bremsen vereinen um mich rechtzeitig vor der reißenden Strömung des Flusses zum stehen zu bringen.





Mit einem blauen Auge und abgerauchten Bremsbelägen davongekommen stellt sich mir nunmehr eine einzige Frage:
Wie geht es wohl hinter dem Fluss weiter? 
Eine Frage die mich sehr lange beschäftigen wird....


----------



## Splatter666 (8. November 2009)

Sehr (!) schön...


----------



## Radlerin (9. November 2009)

Sehr poetisch!


----------



## argh (9. November 2009)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Sehr poetisch!



Genau! Klasse!


----------



## gtbiker (13. November 2009)

Zeit und gutes Wetter, was will man mehr?

Erstmal auf Teer ein paar Kilometer Land gewinnen. Dann hoch und ab in den Wald. Der Rückblick sieht doch schonmal gut aus.





Doch umgedreht offenbart sich schon der nächste Anstieg.





1983 entstanden hier neue Biotope für seltene Wesen wie die Sumpfschildkröte durch 6 Millionen Kubikmeter abrutschendes Gestein.





Doch vorher noch eine Runde abhängen.





Dann gehts hoch. Manchmal fahrbar, manchmal nicht.





Auf halber Höhe.





Das Rocky fühlt sich wohl.





Oben angekommen beginnt der Spaß. Immer an der Kante entang.










Siegersalami.





Und noch ein Bild für Miss Beaufighter.





Tja, und dann folgten weitere 15km Singletrail bevor es wieder in Anbetracht der fortgeschrittenen Zeit ins Tal ging. 
Gesamt 48km, eine Menge Höhenmeter und sehr sehr viel Spaß!


----------



## divergent! (14. November 2009)

schöne gegend. darf ich mal fragen wo das ist?


----------



## Raze (14. November 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> schöne gegend. darf ich mal fragen wo das ist?



Das kann ich Dir verraten, das große Haus auf dem Berg bewohnte der "geile Prinz" 

@gtbiker, da können wir einmal eine Runde zusammen drehen, ich komme da öfters an der Salmendinger Kapelle zu dem 3FürstenStein vorbei...

Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende

raze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (14. November 2009)

Danke!

Schwäbische Alb
Auf den Bildern ist die Strecke zwischen Mössinger Erdrutsch und Burg Hohenzollern. 

Der "geile Prinz"  er wird auch immer wieder als der "geile Depp" bezeichnet.

@Raze: Da darf ich dann aber nicht den Singlespeeder nehmen 
Hast PN


----------



## Beaufighter (14. November 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Und noch ein Bild für Miss Beaufighter.



Da schlägt mir das Herz doch gleich mal schneller bei den Bilder. Die Heimat   Ich habe Heimweh.... Du musst unbedingt mal am Albtrauf entlang fahren, Raichberg Richtung Himberg. 


Deine Bilder sind immer wieder schön anzusehen und haben eine ganz besondere Stimmung. Deine vorherige Bilderreihe ist sehr beeindruckend  Ich erfreue mich ja sehr an meinem Desktophintergrund mit dem Märchenwaldbild von dir. Danke nochmal.

Viele Grüße


----------



## NuckChorris (15. November 2009)

Sonntag Mittag und die Sonne lacht (wenigstens ein bisschen ), also schnell eine Runde gedreht.


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (15. November 2009)

Das Wetter hätte schöner sein könn`....aber ich musste einfach raus 
Schön die Strasse "gebladet"....





..."sie" fährt sich so.....





Gruß
Marco


----------



## GT-Sassy (15. November 2009)

Ihr Glücklichen, bei mir gab es Dauerregen



und Schlammschlacht



aber schön wars


----------



## stefan9113 (17. November 2009)

Hi,

bei uns war das Wetter heut der grasse Gegensatz , deshalb schnell die Zeit genutzt und raus ...

























bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## HOLZWURM (17. November 2009)

Hallo SCHEFF

Echt KRASS das GRASSE Gegenteil.

Happy trails

Holzwurm


----------



## Briggtopp (17. November 2009)

Dr.Bontrager schrieb:


> Das Wetter hätte schöner sein könn`....aber ich musste einfach raus
> Schön die Strasse "gebladet"....
> 
> Gruß
> Marco



Sieht sehr gut aus Marco ...freu mich für Dich


----------



## divergent! (17. November 2009)

warum fährst du 2 verschieden bremsen? angst vor richtiger bremsleistung bei hs33 kpl vorne und hinten oder wie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (17. November 2009)

Hi,

weil das damals so ausgeliefert wurde.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## divergent! (17. November 2009)

echt? ist aber sehr ungewöhnlich


----------



## stefan9113 (17. November 2009)

Hi,

nun, so ist's im Katalog und Herr DeKerf hat's mir bestätigt.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## divergent! (18. November 2009)

nach umbau und 2 wochen zwangspause gings heut mal wieder in den wald


----------



## badbushido (19. November 2009)




----------



## stefan9113 (21. November 2009)

Hi alle,

heute ist das Wetter bei uns sehr schön, dann gleich das erstes richtige Rollout nach endgültiger Fertigstellung.  

























so genug für heut, bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (21. November 2009)

ich glaub ich hab grad ein deja vu?!

hatte nicht zaskar-le sowas in grün?

sieht auf jeden fall verdammt gut aus


----------



## hambelbambel (21. November 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ich glaub ich hab grad ein deja vu?!
> 
> hatte nicht zaskar-le sowas in grün?
> 
> sieht auf jeden fall verdammt gut aus


 

Ja da muß ich zustimmen! Der Spruch "Guter Geschmack macht einsam!" trifft aber hier wohl nicht zu

Absolut top, sind beides seeehr schöne Bikes

Gruß Micha


----------



## stefan9113 (21. November 2009)

Hi,

sind sich schon ähnlich, irgendwie . Nachdem die Grüntöne aber nie wirklich gleich sind, bleibt einem nicht anderes übrig, als sich selbst ans Werk zu machen, Grün ist gerade in Arbeit. Welcher Rahmen wirds wohl werden .....









das war etwas schwieriger, aber auch die Naben wollen ja gleich ausschauen, ebenso wie die Flaschenhalter und alle sonstigen Anbauteile.





bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## divergent! (21. November 2009)

ja das kenne ich. bei mir siehts grad so aus. wollte auch erst alles grün machen....hab mich jetzt aber zum harlekin bike durchgerungen. jedes teil wird anders eloxiert

allerdings müssen bei mir noch diverse teile poliert werden....quasi fast alle


----------



## stefan9113 (21. November 2009)

Oh, da hast Du noch was vor Dir, ausschauen tut man da immer wie ein Schw**n, aber die Ergebnisse entschädigen für alle Mühen. 





ein Übüngsteil 

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## divergent! (21. November 2009)

polieren macht mein kumpel der versient mit sowas sein geld. eloxieren tuts marco appel ausm light-bikes forum. ich hab davon keine ahnung und bevor ich es versaue.

an was für ein rad kommt der ganze kram bei dir?


----------



## stefan9113 (21. November 2009)

keine Ahnung, mal sehen was kommt.


----------



## divergent! (21. November 2009)

achso...naja so kann man es auch machen. meine kommen an ein gt ( welch überraschung )


----------



## varadero (21. November 2009)




----------



## höhenangst (21. November 2009)

top Wetter heute , zumindest um Mittag rum ,
erst etwas diesig , aber es wurde besser













mit gutem Blick bis in die Alpen






zum Schluß ein Blick zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (21. November 2009)

Bei der Gegend ist Dir mein Neid gewiss.


----------



## CarstenB (22. November 2009)

wunderbares wetter auch hier. 25 grad im schatten, herrliche sonne, blauer himmel. hab mich schnell fuer eine kurze runde durch's reservoir verkruemelt







die White Tail Deers kennen mich schon und lassen sich nicht mehr verschrecken






nach dem regen der letzten beiden tage steht das wasser recht hoch (ist ja auch der sinn des gebietes) und es ist sehr matschig 






warm, feucht, stehene gewaesser = 






festeren untergrund gibt es aber auch noch






am see ist es dann sehr schoen











finden coyote und der KLEINe DeathGrip auch






aber auch da gibt es viele und unglaublich riesige muecken drum schnell weiter fahren und zurueck in hoeher gelegene trockenere gefilde


----------



## retired (23. November 2009)

sehr stylisch mit der tragetasche  
kann es sein dass dir der rahmen zu KLEIN ist? der mördersetback lässt darauf schliessen.

ciao
flo


----------



## Radlerin (23. November 2009)

Ih, Mücken! Da lob ich mir doch verregnete und graue 10°C...


----------



## CarstenB (23. November 2009)

retired schrieb:


> sehr stylisch mit der tragetasche
> kann es sein dass dir der rahmen zu KLEIN ist? der mördersetback lässt darauf schliessen.
> 
> ciao
> flo



in der tragetasche sind die butterbrote. nie ohne, man weiss ja nicht, wann man wieder nach hause kommt...

war neugierig und hab den sattel nach 2 jahren mal wieder montiert weil er lange mein favorit war. und es bitter bereut. nicht weil er zu weit hinten montiert ist sondern weil er einfach nicht mehr passt. mit dem terry geht's prima. ich komm aber mit geraden stuetzen in der tat nicht klar. laenger darf der rahmen aber auch nicht sein. hab vermutlich zu lange oberschenkel oder sowas. muss CC/DKG mal wegen eines rahmens auf mass anflehen  oder den pottsigen steve...


----------



## retired (23. November 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> in der tragetasche sind die butterbrote. nie ohne, man weiss ja nicht, wann man wieder nach hause kommt...



besonders in der hitze mega lecker, fett triefende butterbrote 



CarstenB schrieb:


> war neugierig und hab den sattel nach 2 jahren mal wieder montiert weil er lange mein favorit war. und es bitter bereut. nicht weil er zu weit hinten montiert ist sondern weil er einfach nicht mehr passt. mit dem terry geht's prima. ich komm aber mit geraden stuetzen in der tat nicht klar. laenger darf der rahmen aber auch nicht sein. hab vermutlich zu lange oberschenkel oder sowas. *muss CC/DKG mal wegen eines rahmens auf mass anflehen  oder den pottsigen steve...*



au ja! lass uns an deinem flehen teilhaben, am besten auf video 

deine "nichtdemstandardentsprechend" problem schreit förmlich nach 'nem massrahmen.

ciao
flo


----------



## boca23 (26. November 2009)

"Chef, gibts noch was zu tun???" - "In ner Stunde vielleicht" - "Ähhhm, ich bin dann mal im Wald!"

Heide und Waldi (wollt den Klassiker nicht putzen müssen)





feinstes Radwetter, naja manchmal etwas matschig, aber Sonne





ach nee hier isse





ahhh grell, ich....





und als es im schattigen Grunde kühler wurde die Briesnitz Waldautobahn zurück.... aus Dresden, der Daniel


----------



## felixdelrio (26. November 2009)

Heute wieder ein bisschen Asphalt-Cowboy. Schönstet Mützenwetta!

Bling, bling ...


----------



## zaskar-le (26. November 2009)

Berlin ist auf Achse!

Jeden Morgen muss ich den Verlockungen des Fahrens widerstehen. Ein verschlafener Blick aus dem Fenster, und man erkennt in der Ferne den Teufelsberg mit seinen berüchtigten Radarkuppelresten. Mit 114 Metern (hundertvierzehn ) ist der Teufelsberg Berlins höchste Erhebung. Der Berg macht mit seiner unschönen Vergangenheit seinem Namen alle Ehre, ist aber ein begehrtes Ausflugsziel für Drachensteiger, Biker und alle, die in Berlin mal durchatmen und einen Sonnenuntergang genießen wollen. In Berlin zudem eine der wenigen kleinen Herausforderungen für die Downhillfraktion.






Habe mich dann auch mal auf die Socken gemacht, leider streikte meine Kamera mal wieder. 
Ein paar Bilder von unterwegs konnte ich aber retten. Und nein, das vorletzte Bild ist nicht "Tropical Island"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diggler (26. November 2009)

@ zaskar-le
Schöne Bilder und jetzt kenne ich auch den Teufelsberg. Syncros-Teile am Zaskar sehen ziemlich gut aus - sollte ich vieleicht auch mal probieren.


----------



## divergent! (26. November 2009)

das kpl rad sieht top aus


----------



## argh (26. November 2009)

Eigentlich war das Wetter hier sehr schön. Zumindest am Vormittag. Da konnte ich aber nicht radeln, weil verschiedene Aufgaben auf mich gewartet haben. Also bin ich am Nachmittag los. Blöde Idee. 






Eigentlich sah der Himmel noch ganz vielversprechend aus. Naja, viele Wolken, stürmischer Wind- aber das kennt man hier im Herbst auch nicht anders. Nach gefühlten drei Stunden bergauf radelns war ich dann endlich am Ziel. Und wollte da viele Fotos machen. Leider hat es zu regnen begonnen, so dass die idyllische Stimmung schnell verfolgen war und ich mich wieder Richtung Tal aufgemacht habe.






Und weil das Rad auch nicht period correct ist, gibt´s hier noch eins aus besseren/ auf jeden Fall wärmeren Tagen...


----------



## divergent! (26. November 2009)

sehr schickes bild...gefällt mir


----------



## zagato (26. November 2009)

vielleeeeeeicht ne blöde idee, aber wunderschöne bilder. zaskar auch klasse.
volkmar

..........und das ellison sowieso


----------



## pago79 (26. November 2009)

@ Arne  mal wieder sehr schöne Bilder geworden. Bringen eine Tolle Stimmung rüber.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (26. November 2009)

Wunderschöne und stimmungsvolle Fotos, Arne! 

Das zweite ist auch mein Favorit.


----------



## argh (26. November 2009)

Danke für Eure netten Worte! 

Darüber freue ich mich sehr.


----------



## Diggler (26. November 2009)

@ käpt´n kaba
das 2. Foto ist wirklich toll, sehr schöne Farben


----------



## Onegear (26. November 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Berlin ist auf Achse!
> 
> Jeden Morgen muss ich den Verlockungen des Fahrens widerstehen. Ein verschlafener Blick aus dem Fenster, und man erkennt in der Ferne den Teufelsberg mit seinen berüchtigten Radarkuppelresten. Mit 114 Metern (hundertvierzehn ) ist der Teufelsberg Berlins höchste Erhebung. Der Berg macht mit seiner unschönen Vergangenheit seinem Namen alle Ehre, ist aber ein begehrtes Ausflugsziel für Drachensteiger, Biker und alle, die in Berlin mal durchatmen und einen Sonnenuntergang genießen wollen. In Berlin zudem eine der wenigen kleinen Herausforderungen für die Downhillfraktion.



*räusper* Laut Wiki ist der große Müggelberg genauso hoch. Wenn man dort vorbeifährt, steht auch irgendwo ein kleines Schildchen "Der höchste Berg Berlins". Ist bestimmt so eine Ost-West-Geschichte. Jeder wollte damals den höchsten haben 
Nochn bissl mehr Geschichte: Die Strecke, auf der heute der Downhill Berlin e.V. trainiert, war früher eine Rodelbahn und hatte den verheißungsvollen Namen "Todesbahn". Als Kind war es ein Traum, dort hinunterzuheizen.


----------



## felixdelrio (27. November 2009)

Onegear schrieb:


> Nochn bissl mehr Geschichte: Die Strecke, auf der heute der Downhill Berlin e.V. trainiert, war früher eine Rodelbahn und hatte den verheißungsvollen Namen "Todesbahn". Als Kind war es ein Traum, dort hinunterzuheizen.



Stimmt ... lang lang ists her. Eine schöne Erinnerung!


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (27. November 2009)

Die Strecke bin ich damals runtergerodelt. Mich haben immer die vielen kaputten Schlitten neben der Strecke beeindruckt 

Marco


----------



## chowi (27. November 2009)

Dr.Bontrager schrieb:


> Die Strecke bin ich damals runtergerodelt. Mich haben immer die vielen kaputten Schlitten neben der Strecke beeindruckt
> 
> Marco



Zwei davon waren meine!
Gruß chowi


----------



## zaskar-le (27. November 2009)

Onegear schrieb:


> *räusper* Laut Wiki ist der große Müggelberg genauso hoch.



Stimmt, mit den Müggelbergen hast Du recht. Gottlob ist das Ost-/West-Denken hier in Berlin nur in gewissen Bastionen noch etwas ausgeprägt, sonst hat es erfreulicherweise doch spürbar nachgelassen. Bitte übrigens auch das Sternchen hinter den Ahrensfelder Bergen beachten - Schummler! Mein "Wohnberg" wird ja auch gelistet, wusste ich noch gar nicht.



_Name, Höhe in Metern über NN, Lage (Landkreis/Landschaft), ggf. Besonderheit

   1. Müggelberge (Großer Müggelberg) (115,4 m; 114,7 m über NHN[1]), Bezirk Treptow-Köpenick, (Köpenick/Müggelheim), TP (Trigonometrischer Punkt), der Koordinatenanfangspunkt des Bezugssystems Soldner-Berlin (40.000 m rechts, 10.000 m hoch)
   2. Teufelsberg (114,7 m), Grunewald-Nordrand, Trümmerberg
   3. Ahrensfelder Berge (112,1 m *), Marzahn, im Landschaftspark Wuhletal
   4. Schäferberg (103 m), Wannsee
   5. Kienberg (102 m), Marzahn, im Landschaftspark Wuhletal
   6. Havelberg (97 m), auch Panzerberg genannt, Grunewald
   7. Stolper Berge (97 m)
   8. Mülldeponie Wannsee (95 m)
   9. Oderbruchkippe (91 m), Prenzlauer Berg, Volkspark Prenzlauer Berg, Trümmerberg
  10. (Neuer) Hahneberg (87 m), Staaken, Schuttberg
  11. Dörferblick (86 m), Rudow, Trümmerberg
  12. Humboldthöhe (85 m), Gesundbrunnen, Volkspark Humboldthain, Trümmerberg
  13. Müllberg (85 m), Berlin-Lübars, im Freizeitpark Lübars, begrünte Müllhalde
  14. Stener Berg (83 m), Buch
  15. Biesdorfer Höhe (82 m), Biesdorf, im Landschaftspark Wuhletal
  16. Karlsberg (78,5 m), auch Willi genannt, Grunewald, Havelchaussee am Grunewaldturm (Kaiser-Wilhelm-Turm)
  17. Großer Bunkerberg (78 m), Friedrichshain, Volkspark Friedrichshain, auch Mont Klamott genannt, Trümmerberg
  18. Insulaner (78 m), Schöneberg, Trümmerberg
  19. Marienhöhe (73 m), Tempelhof, Trümmerberg mit TP Rauenberg
  20. Rudower Höhe (70 m), Rudow
  21. Ehrenpfortenberg (69 m), Reinickendorf im Forst Tegel
  22. Fichtenberg (68 m), Steglitz
  23. Rixdorfer Höhe (68 m), Neukölln, Volkspark Hasenheide, Trümmerberg
  24. Püttberge (68 m), Rahnsdorf
  25. Hahneberg (67 m), West-Staaken
  26. Böttcherberg (66 m), Wannsee
  27. Kreuzberg (66 m), Kreuzberg, im Viktoriapark Kreuzberg
  28. Seddinberg (63 m), Müggelheim
  29. Teichberg (62,8 m), Karow
  30. Murellenberge (62 m), Ruhleben
  31. Dählingsberg (56,6 m) in Buch
  32. Mörderberg (56,6 m), Stadtrandsiedlung Malchow
  33. Falkenberg (56 m), auch Buntzelberg genannt, Treptow-Köpenick
  34. Heinersdorfer Berg (53 m), auch Steinberg genannt, Heinersdorf
  35. Naturschutzgebiet Windmühlenberg (52 m), Gatow

* Die Ahrensfelder Berge, derzeit auf Platz 3 der Liste, erhielten Ende 2008 ein neues Aussichtsplateau, das 3,50 Meter höher als das bisherige Gipfelniveau liegt.[2] Es ist daher möglich, dass sie somit zukünftig, vorbehaltlich einer amtlichen Überprüfung durch Vermesser, auf Platz 1 der Liste vorrücken._

Quelle: Wiki


----------



## chowi (27. November 2009)

Landschaftpark Wuhletal - Naherholungsgebiet

...sind alles Müllkippen

...aber, als die Ahrensfelder Berge noch Kippe waren 
und natürlich mit Zaun gesichert, gab es dort 
eine sehr, sehr lange Schotterpiste, super Abfahrten, 
hier machte das Yeti Ultimate wirklich Sinn, 
es gab damals kein spurstabileres Bike,
wehe wenn du hinten gefahren bist, 
da gab es nur Steine, Dreck und Staub ("Eat my Dust"), 
ja das waren noch Zeiten, alles illegal...

lammfromm chowi


----------



## stefan9113 (28. November 2009)

Hi alle,

heut wars wieder wunderschön und dann raus auf Bike.

































Euch allen noch ein schönes Wochenende.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DefektesKind (28. November 2009)

Stefan...sind das Kookas die da verbaut sind?
(Mein Monitor schwächelt ein bisschen.)


----------



## stefan9113 (28. November 2009)

ja


----------



## badbushido (28. November 2009)

Fehlt nur noch eine rot eloxierte Halterung für den hier


----------



## stefan9113 (29. November 2009)

Hi alle,

die Hundetüte ist immer mit dabei . 

Nachdem heute noch ordentlich Fön ist, dann nutzt man das auch aus. Soll ja deutlich schlechter werden, also ab in den Wald.

















mit Kühen kann jeder ....





nur fliegen ist schöner ...





schönen Sonntag noch Euch allen.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## divergent! (29. November 2009)

irgendwie steht dein sattel komisch....kannst du da echt so drauf sitzen?


----------



## stefan9113 (29. November 2009)

ohne Probleme


----------



## divergent! (29. November 2009)

ok wenns passt ist gut. finde die herunterschauende nase nur etwas komisch. aber wie gesagt wenns passt.

mal ne frage zu dem rahmen, wieviel federweg hat der eigentlich?


----------



## stefan9113 (29. November 2009)

vorne ist ne Mag 21 mit Longtravel und hinten? Keine Ahnung, aber es langt. Selbst auf ordentlichen Touren hatte ich bisher keine Probleme damit.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## argh (29. November 2009)

Ach Stefan- Deine Auswahl möcht´ ich haben  Wie immer: klasse Bike, schöne Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (29. November 2009)

komm vorbei, ich leih Dir eins und wir heizen mal ordentlich durch den Wald


----------



## argh (29. November 2009)

Das sollte ich vielleicht wirklich mal machen. Danke für das Angebot! 

Im nächsten Sommerurlaub wollen wir Richtung Berge. Da würde sich ein Abstecher ja ziemlich gut anbieten...


----------



## Splatter666 (29. November 2009)

Moin!

ICH hätte bei der Auswahl an Bikes immer ein schlechtes Gewissen gegenüber den anderen, die ich grad nicht fahre 

Ciao, Splat

PS: Stefan, ich finde deine Aufbauten immer wieder faszinierend schön...


----------



## Emil_Strauss (29. November 2009)

Heute erste Ausfahrt unternommen!
Fährt sich grossartig. Sehr agil, etwas nervös in der Lenkung.






[/URL][/IMG]


Grüße Tim


----------



## Diggler (29. November 2009)

@ stefan9113
Du hast schon ein paar schöne Bikes
@ Emil_Strauss
gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut, schöner wäre es aber vielleicht mit einer dunklen Gabel

Heute  war mal wieder Zaskar angesagt 





Sonnenuntergang am See


----------



## argh (29. November 2009)

und was für ein schöner sonnenuntergang!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (29. November 2009)

Familienausflug in den herbstlichen Huntsville State Park eine Stunde noerdlich von Houston. Nichts spektakulaeres aber immerhin etwas huegeliger als hier.


----------



## jörgl (29. November 2009)

Schöner Familienausflug.  Wird es bei mir vorerst nicht geben, da meine Frau Radfahren ablehnt und die Kiddies noch zu klein sind 


CarstenB schrieb:


>


Sea & Sky?


----------



## tofino73 (30. November 2009)

Tour vom Samstag, fast frühlingshaftes Wetter. Happy trails


----------



## felixdelrio (2. Dezember 2009)

Berlin, 3 Grad über Null, trocken aber dennoch ziemlich grau. 





Nun ja, da es noch nicht dunkel war aber irgendwie auch nicht richtig hell, gabs die "Gute Laune Scheibe" in "Persimmon". Aaaah, alles so schön orange hier ...





Brille auf und ... Aaaahhhhhhh ... neonpink ... bizarr. Völlig verdreht, sehr strange Optik. Vielleicht habe ich doch schon Strahlenschäden. Ich muss demnächst mal durch meine gelbe Scheibe fotografieren.


----------



## chowi (2. Dezember 2009)

jörgl schrieb:


> Schöner Familienausflug.  Wird es bei mir vorerst nicht geben, da meine Frau Radfahren ablehnt und die Kiddies noch zu klein sind



Kommt nur aufs Bike an, glaubs mir...
Gruß chowi


----------



## jörgl (2. Dezember 2009)

chowi schrieb:


> Kommt nur aufs Bike an, glaubs mir...
> Gruß chowi



Stimmt


----------



## divergent! (3. Dezember 2009)

ich hab heute mal schwarz weiß entdeckt.....



 



 



 

so und nun kultur, wer weiß was das hier ist?


----------



## aggressor2 (3. Dezember 2009)

ich weiß es


----------



## hoeckle (3. Dezember 2009)

wäre es in der nähe von cottbus wüsste ich es mit bestimmtheit, aber es dürfte sich um annähernd das gleiche handeln.


----------



## divergent! (3. Dezember 2009)

das kann gut sein......ist jedenfalls alt und aus holz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (4. Dezember 2009)

es schneit in Houston! das passiert nur alle Jubeljahre mal und bisher nie so frueh im Jahr.


----------



## DefektesKind (4. Dezember 2009)

Da hat das Wetter wohl KLEIN beigegeben.


----------



## aggressor2 (4. Dezember 2009)

ein hoch auf die erderwärmung!


----------



## divergent! (4. Dezember 2009)

richtig...nur wirds bei uns dann auch kalt und schnee und winter.....


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (6. Dezember 2009)

...war nur mal kurz unterwegs...ich war´s nich  ....





Gruß
Marco


----------



## ZeFlo (6. Dezember 2009)

so sieht "sonnig" aus am bodensee  
von november bis januar 






... fundstücke ...





















nebel rockt 
flo


----------



## Biff (6. Dezember 2009)

stürmisch, kalt und Regen.....

aber für zwei knackige Anstieg hat es doch noch gereicht!

































Jens


----------



## spezirider (6. Dezember 2009)

war ganz schön nass - aber gut  die adroits sind ja auch schon wieder schön trocken


----------



## Torpedo64 (7. Dezember 2009)

momentan nur so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (12. Dezember 2009)

Hi alle,

Frau Holle war fleißig, man schaut zwar danach aus wie eine Sa* und ist tropfnaß, aber es ist schön und man ist ganz allein unterwegs. 





































einsam und allein, gräbt sich das Yeti durch den Schnee .....





Herrchen schwitzt, ist naß  und friert der Hund liegt inzwischen völlig entspannt auf ihrem Bett ....





... aber morgen ist sie dran, da gibts dann kein entkommen, bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Diggler (12. Dezember 2009)

schöne Bilder von einem schönen Bike


----------



## Inigo Montoya (12. Dezember 2009)

spitze stefan!
bei dem wetter fuehlt sich das yeti wohl so richtig wohl


----------



## Blumenhummer (12. Dezember 2009)

Diggler schrieb:


> schöne Bilder von einem schönen Bike



... und einem netten Hund.


----------



## gtbiker (12. Dezember 2009)

Stefan, wie immer klasse Bilder!
Aber was noch viel toller ist: Bei dir dürfen die Räder (und der Hund auch ) noch richtig raus und im Dreck spielen, find ich stark!


----------



## divergent! (12. Dezember 2009)

ein sehr lecker feines rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (12. Dezember 2009)

Schönes Wetter?

Naja...

VORHER





KURZ DANACH





SPÄTER





NACHHER

















ABER DIE FELGEN SIND WENIGSTENS SCHÖN BLANK GEWORDEN ...


----------



## Deleted 76843 (12. Dezember 2009)

Kannst du die Plaste Scheibe überm Kranz nicht entfernen?

Mfg


----------



## olli (12. Dezember 2009)

billi joe schrieb:


> Kannst du die Plaste Scheibe überm Kranz nicht entfernen?
> 
> Mfg



Doch, aber ich mag einfach den Scheibenbremsen-Look ...


----------



## eightball28 (13. Dezember 2009)

schönstes Wetter heute in Leipzig


----------



## CarstenB (13. Dezember 2009)

naja, zumindest der fahrer ist wohl von vor 1995


----------



## stefan9113 (13. Dezember 2009)

Hi alle,

heut gabs kein entkommen ... wenn auch nicht ganz zeitgemäß, aber es war verflixt glatt in der früh.









bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## cschrahe (13. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

hab' einen guten Untergrund für die Porcs gefunden. Solange der Schnee tief genug ist, werden die Reifen weder braun noch blank  Allerdings wurde es mir nach der 5ten Runde ums Haus dann doch zu blöd 




Gruß, Christof


----------



## argh (14. Dezember 2009)

Das Wetter: 

Bedeckt. Ab und zu ein Schneeschauer. Minus vier Grad. Nix Tolles also- Harz im Winter eben.

Das Rad: 

Ist diesmal immerhin auch auf den Fotos. 

Aber irgendwie bin ich in die falsche Richtung gefahren- der Schnee wurde immer weniger...






Also musste ich drehen. 






Alles entspannt- ich hatte ja Zeit. Zwar auch kalte Füsse, was v.a. an den wenig wintertauglichen Schuhen lag (die haben extra viele Belüftungsöffnungen), aber das hat mich heut gar nicht so genervt.. 

Nach ein paar Minuten sah es dann schon wesentlich winterlicher aus. Und glatt war´s- heissa!






Nach hause habe ich mich dann nur noch rollen lassen, es ging ja auch fast ausschließlich bergab...






Viele Grüße aus dem Harz!


----------



## pago79 (14. Dezember 2009)

War denn heute der Boden wenigstens richtig gefroren?
Ich hatte gestern doch noch arg mit dem Matsch unterm Schnee zu kämpfen.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## argh (14. Dezember 2009)

Jepp. Der war so richtig hart. Dreckig ist das Rad heut nicht geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeadandGone (15. Dezember 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> naja, zumindest der fahrer ist wohl von vor 1995


 



thats a good one ...


----------



## S-BEND (15. Dezember 2009)

Schneematschbilder sind aus der Hauptstadt zwar noch nicht
drin, aber wenigstens haben wir jetzt tagsüber Minusgrade.
Höchste Zeit für eine Grunewaldrundfahrt. Am Ende waren es
ziemlich genau 30 Kilometer querfeldein.








Und weil es so gut zum ersten Logo von Cannondale passt


----------



## aal (16. Dezember 2009)

echt schickes cd...
ciao, Alexander


----------



## argh (17. Dezember 2009)

Der Schneematsch ist dem Winter gewichen. Damit hat sich gleichzeitig auch die Zeit der Bergtouren erledigt. War trotzdem toll gestern...







Die Bodenverhältnisse haben mich mal wieder an die Grenzen meiner (wirklich mauen) Fahrtechnik gebracht...






Mehr Bilder und so gibt´s hier.

Viele Grüße aus dem WinterWunderWald!


----------



## gtbiker (17. Dezember 2009)

Das erste Bild ist mal sauschön! 
Super!


----------



## chowi (17. Dezember 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Das erste Bild ist mal sauschön!
> Super!



Ja, ich träume auch gerade...
Gruß chowi


----------



## varadero (17. Dezember 2009)

Hallo!

Hier bei uns neigt sich die Bikesaison schön langsam dem Ende zu, denn wenn die Schneehöhe noch ein wenig steigt, wird es bald nicht mehr möglich sein abseits geräumter Straßen zu fahren:



 

 

 





 

 

 



Na ja, dafür gehts dann auf den Brettln weiter: 


 

 




 

 




Varadero


----------



## gtbiker (17. Dezember 2009)

Vorsicht, modernes Taiwangeröhr  Da müsst ihr jetzt stark sein!!!!
Los gehts bei -1°C über nette Singletrails gen.....ja gen wat eigentlich? 




In die katholische Kirche?




Oder doch zur Ostereiersuche? (Sind doch nur die "Boller")




Ah, ne, gen Burg aufm Berg 




Dann holt mich die Kirche doch noch ein, aber das Ziel ist fest im Visier.




Noch ein paar wenige Kilometer über heute unbegangene/unbefahrene singletrails, immer nuff, uffn hiagel.








Und tatsächlich, kurz bevor die Pumpe den Dienst einstellt, bin ich oben 
Frische -8°C und nen miesen Wind hats da.




















Und dann gings wieder runter. Unten wartet der dringende Wunsch nach Flüssigem, doch....ihr könnts euch vorstellen  Beton ist nen Spaß dagegen! Da hat selbst Kukident Ultra 3 keine Chance!  Naja, also nix drinken; dursten! 
Aber hey, überlebt! 
49km/2:55h


----------



## aggressor2 (17. Dezember 2009)

nett. ich war heute 3,5h unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diggler (17. Dezember 2009)

@ gtbiker
schöne Bilder und schönes Häuschen


----------



## S-BEND (18. Dezember 2009)

aal schrieb:


> echt schickes cd...
> ciao, Alexander



Danke


----------



## gtbiker (18. Dezember 2009)

Danke auch von mir


----------



## divergent! (18. Dezember 2009)

ich war heute mutig und bin ohne schuhheizung los. nach 30 min war mir trotz 2 paar socken und neoprenüberzieher an den haxen schon so kalt daß ich eigentlich umkehren wollte. aber ich musste noch mal ne kleine geschichtsrunde drehen. nach 1:10h bin ich dann mit knallroten zehen zuhause wieder aufgeschlagen. jetzt hängen die akkus für die heizung am netz....ist scheinbar doch winter. aber ich hab mal ein paar nette bilder gemacht. der eiszapfen wächst sicher noch mehr wenn ihn nicht so ein hirni abkloppt:





ssp und 20%?....ohne schnee gehts aber bei dem belag hat man trotz sehr griffiger reifen keine chance. nach dem halben berg musste ich schieben.....aber meine füßen waren dann etwas aufgewärmter:





oben angekommen gabs dann das zu sehen:





wenns nicht so kalt wäre dann ist ja schnee ok.





so und nun geschichtsunterricht. wenn das nicht zu den klassikern passt dann weiß ich aber nicht:













und abschließend mein favorit. 





leider musste ich erkennen daß cantis im schnee ungefähr so gut funktionieren wie mein karnickel auf laminat beschleunigen kann...gar nicht. also wird wohl die rennlenker ära an dem rad bald zu ende gehen.
vereiste felge + cantis = 0 bremsleistung


----------



## Radlerin (18. Dezember 2009)

Cooler Geschichtsunterricht, danke!  

Ich bitte um fotografische Dokumentation des Eiszapfenwachsen. 

An alles Fahrer: Respekt ihr Helden des Schnees und DANKE für die vielen schönen Bilder!


----------



## jörgl (18. Dezember 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> also wird wohl die rennlenker ära an dem rad bald zu ende gehen.
> vereiste felge + cantis = 0 bremsleistung



Da ändert doch der Rennlenker nichts, die Grundkonstruktion bleibt die gleiche. Bei diesem Wetter hilft Dir auch 'ne V-Brake nicht wirklich, da brauchts bremsentechnisch schon andere Geschütze

Ansonsten tolle Bilder  für solche Ausflüge ist mein innerer phlegmatischer Schweinehund ein zu übermächtiger Gegner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (18. Dezember 2009)

@radlerin: ich werde mir mühe geben den eiszapfen zu kontrollieren.

@jörgl: disc und crosser ist in arbeit....aber das wird die klassifreunde hier wohl tränen in die augen treiben...oder auch nicht.

habe so das gefühl daß die rennbremshebel in verbindung mit cantis nicht genug leistung haben. schon die hs33 mit hs66/77 hebeln waren nicht so brutal wie ne normale hs33. die zieht immer.....gut im winter etwas träger aber was die bremsleistung angeht ist sie doch ne andere nummer. werde dann wohl auf geraden lenker umbauen.da ich eh noch einen crosser bastel passt das.

aber da du ja nen crosser hast kannst du mir sicher nen riesen gefallen tun, wenn das 28" ist. und mal den abstand von nabenmitte bis oberkante reifen messen und mir dann noch sagen welchen reifen ( breite ) du fährst.

ps: sehr edel dein crosser


----------



## stefan9113 (20. Dezember 2009)

Hi alle,


es ist her saukalt, da frierts einem fast die FINGER weg. Da hilft auch fast das beste Gore Windstopper nix mehr. Aber bei einem solchen Wetter und solchen Lichtverhältnissen muß man raus und sich etwas schinden, Weihnachtgen steht ja auch vor der Tür und da wird genug geschlemmt, da kann man ja auch etwas vorher schon tun . Hier ein paar Eindrücke von heute.













beim Wasserlassen 





























so jetzt erstmal zum Ofen ....

schönen 4. Advent Euch allen., bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## goegolo (20. Dezember 2009)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> Hi alle,
> 
> 
> es ist her saukalt, da frierts einem fast die FINGER weg. Da hilft auch fast das beste Gore Windstopper nix mehr. Aber bei einem solchen Wetter und solchen Lichtverhältnissen muß man raus und sich etwas schinden, Weihnachtgen steht ja auch vor der Tür und da wird genug geschlemmt, da kann man ja auch etwas vorher schon tun . Hier ein paar Eindrücke von heute.
> ...



Gestern waren knapp 18 Kilometer hier im Norden die absolute Schmerzgrenze. Unglaublich wie Füße und Hände beim Aufwärmen brennen können 

Ebenfalls einen schönen 4. Advent und nicht den Tannenbaum vergessen.


----------



## stefan9113 (20. Dezember 2009)

sehr schönes Bild


----------



## BonelessChicken (20. Dezember 2009)

Superschöne Bilder und ebenso schöner Aufbau Stefan


----------



## gtbiker (20. Dezember 2009)

Geniale Bilder


----------



## wieweitnoch? (20. Dezember 2009)

Hier war der Himmel leider nicht so schön blau , dafür wars trotz der knackigen minus 12 Grad  eine sehr schöne Tour


----------



## stefan9113 (20. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

sehr schönes Teil, erinnert mich irgendwie an meins .

... und nachdem der Hund auch mal raus muß und natürlich auch will, egal wie kalt es ist, war ich halt nochmal ne Runde beim Schockfrosten .

















kurz mal aufgepasst ....





und eine Gruppe Reisender getroffen ....

















das langt fürs Wochenende ... bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## varadero (20. Dezember 2009)

So, das Radl hat bei uns hier jetzt erst mal Pause bzw. wird nur noch sehr wenig bewegt werden, aber das muß ja nicht unbedingt schlechter sein - oder:



 

 

 

 




 

 

 

 




Varadero


----------



## gtbiker (20. Dezember 2009)

Sehr sehr geile Bilder! 
Ach was freu ich mich auf den Sommer p) wenn ich auch wieder in den Alpen unterwegs bin....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (20. Dezember 2009)

sehr schön wars heute. keine ahnung wie kalt/warm, aber es hat gereicht mir jegliches gefühl aus meinen zehen zu nehmen









ja, ne schöne fussel auf der linse...




















abschlussbild:




und unser weihnachtsbaum


----------



## CarstenB (20. Dezember 2009)

ich muss doch dem weissen zeug mal was entgegen halten. laessige 25grad (C, nicht F) und herrlicher sonnenschein. dank der letzten kaltfront nun auch "indian summer" hier


----------



## spezirider (20. Dezember 2009)

carsten, wunderschönes bild und beneidenswertes wetter.

und das storm schon wieder zusammengebaut...zum fahren dürfte es nur etwas klein sein, oder


----------



## CarstenB (20. Dezember 2009)

spezirider schrieb:


> und das storm schon wieder zusammengebaut...zum fahren dürfte es nur etwas klein sein, oder



ja, steht ja auch drauf haha 

ist mir viel zu klein aber faehrt sich sehr schoen so kompakt und leicht. ich muss mir glaube ich doch noch mal ein XL mit starrgabel suchen...


----------



## spezirider (20. Dezember 2009)

habe auch gerade die bilder in der galerie gesehen...wirklich absolut tolles rad und zustand  der gutsortierte sammler hält natürlich für solche fälle immer die letzten fehlenden details zur perfektion bereit, wie stütze, no rise LVE und 747 

ja, die teile sind schon raketen zum fahren...da kommt ganz wenig wenn nicht gar nichts mit...jedenfalls nicht in verbindung mit so viel emotion...


----------



## CarstenB (20. Dezember 2009)

ja, was die teile angeht, hat es sich wohl rentiert, dass ich mich vor langer zeit eingedeckt habe  hab vorhin festgestellt, dass sogar die klein cloud nine schlaeuche noch drin sind!


----------



## tofino73 (25. Dezember 2009)

Wetter war heute zwar bescheiden (Es hat geschifft wie aus Kübeln...), aber die Trails hier in Kärnten machen bei jedem Wetter eine Menge Spass. Wünsche allen frohe Weihnachten


----------



## divergent! (26. Dezember 2009)

juhu endlich ist dieses ekelhafte weiße zeug weg und man kann vernünftig radfahren. also die pause zwischen den diensten genutzt, warm angezogen, schuhheizung eingeschaltet und ab in die sonne.

































schönen gruß aus der heimat des rotkäppchen sekts


----------



## stefan9113 (26. Dezember 2009)

Hi alle,

der Hund ist vom der Morgenrunde noch bedient und bei dem Wetter heut juckts einfach überall, ein Licht, der Hammer .....













man trifft da manchmal seltsame Vögel ...

































schöne Feiertage noch, bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixdelrio (26. Dezember 2009)

Immer wieder schön anzusehen das Defiant Ti


----------



## Shamus (26. Dezember 2009)




----------



## pottsblizz (26. Dezember 2009)

Das Wetter war heute so schön, das ich endlich mal mein "neues" Winterrad ausprobieren konnte, sozusagen das Modell "aufgeräumter Keller". Gnadenlos alles verwurstet, was so rumlag, nicht ein Teil dazugekauft. Basis ist ein 91er Marin Pine, wollte immer mal einen Neonfisch daraus machen, kann ja noch werden. Die Pinsellackierung ist RAL 7035 Lichtgrau.
Schalt-Bremskomponenten sind DX, die kombinierten SchaltBremshebel sind relativ schwerfällig, aber exakt in der Schaltung.

Was gibts sonst noch zu sagen, bitte um Verzeihung für die Reflektororgie, die Bleche und den Träger, aber ich muß damit auch alltags, im Dunkeln durch den Straßenverkehr, dann sind auch noch Akkulämpchen dran...

Das Bild ist übrigens am Datteln Hamm Kanal in Lünen entstanden.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (26. Dezember 2009)

Füll die Shifter mal ordentlich mit Brunox. Manchmal lösen sich so die verkohlten Federchen wieder und dann gehtz wieder besser.

Mfg


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (26. Dezember 2009)

@stefan9113...sehen deine Kurbeln nur irgendwie komisch aus oder is da was krumm? 

Marco


----------



## stefan9113 (26. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

gut gesehen, die eine ist innen leicht ausgeschlangen, deshalb leicht krum. Vielleicht läuft mir mal ein einzelner Arm über den Weg.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (26. Dezember 2009)

Das Bild stammt nicht von Heute , sondern von Heiligabend 

Heute war das Wetter zwar auch super , aber ich habe es vorgezogen , traditionel am 2.Weihnachtsfeiertag die Stollenreifen gegen Stollenschuhe zu tauschen und werde wie gewohnt zwei-drei Tage meine Wunden lecken , bevor ich wieder Biken kann .


----------



## Diggler (26. Dezember 2009)

@ Shamus
looks like you have a real winter in Finland.

Heute endlich mal wieder gefahren. Das einzige klassische war aber heute der Fahrer Ich empfehle jedem hier mal so ein Crossrad auszuprobieren. Dem ein oder anderen wird es sicherlich gefallen.


----------



## LockeTirol (26. Dezember 2009)

Zwar ohne Bike aber schön war es trotzdem!









Allerseits noch Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## olli (26. Dezember 2009)

Ausfahrt zum See, Steine werfen, Klamotten naß machen und "schwieriges Gelände" fahren ...


----------



## divergent! (26. Dezember 2009)

@stefan: kann es sein daß du dein amp an der selben stelle schonmal geknippst hast?

@diggler: jup crosser fetzt. schult ungemein das fahrkönnen vorallem im schlamm.


----------



## stefan9113 (26. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

ja das ist quasi die Hausrunde .

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## divergent! (26. Dezember 2009)

ja gewisse motive sind einfach zu gut.

aber deine räder sind schon sehr edel


----------



## nEsh (26. Dezember 2009)

@ divergent - an dem Punkt des 4. Foto´s stand ich auch schon mal. Ich hatte mit einem Freund eine Radtour von Weimar nach Naumburg unternommen. Grüße nEsh


----------



## divergent! (26. Dezember 2009)

und haste den grund des brunnens sehen können oder haste dich nicht getraut da rein zu schauen.

das lustige ist daß ich seit 14 jahren da lang fahre und heute hinter dem dicken wilhelm einen richtig coolen weg entdeckt hab.

manchmal ist anhalten und motive suchen doch ganz sinnvoll.


----------



## nEsh (26. Dezember 2009)

Haben nur ganz kurz Rast gemacht dort oben und sind dann weiter, der Zug in Naumburg hätte sonst nicht auf uns gewartet. Waren etwas knapp mit der Zeit an dem Tag.
Eigentlich könnten wir ja auch mal gemeinsam radeln, ist ja nicht soweit entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (26. Dezember 2009)

zug nach nmb?

von feyburg aus bist du doch mitm rad so ziemlich gleich schnell....komm gib zu...hattet keinen saft mehr inne knochen.

runde drehen kein problem. muss nur rechtzeitig bescheid wissen um zu sehen obs mit diensten klappt.

dann könnteste noch den gtdanni einsacken ( bad dürrenberg ) und auf gehts.

solange wie dieses eklige schneezeugs nicht wieder kommt machts ja auch spaß


----------



## nEsh (27. Dezember 2009)

Hääää, verstehe ich nicht! Freyburg? Naja, egal!

Ja, GTdanni kann ja dann zusteigen und wir treffen uns dann am Bahnhof. Vielleicht kommt ja auch Homer.i1 mit. Das wäre doch mal ein Ziel für 2010...


----------



## divergent! (27. Dezember 2009)

ja freyburg....wo bistn du grad bzw denkst wo ich da stehe....rotkäppchen wird in freyburg gemacht:

http://www.freyburg-info.de/


----------



## tofino73 (30. Dezember 2009)

Egelsee, Kärnten

















Happy trails


----------



## divergent! (30. Dezember 2009)

tofino73 schrieb:


> Egelsee, Kärnten




ich glaub das bild in schwarz-weiß


----------



## Blumenhummer (30. Dezember 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ich glaub das bild in schwarz-weiß



Yep, eine vorzügliche Idee...


----------



## tofino73 (30. Dezember 2009)

Here we go:





Happy trails


----------



## Blumenhummer (30. Dezember 2009)

Da gefällt mir offen gestanden doch das Original besser.

Bernstein wäre vielleich noch eine tolle Alternative...


----------



## wtb_rider (30. Dezember 2009)

das bild hat für ein sw nicht genug kontraste. wenn man vorhat etwas von vornerein in sw zu knipsen lohnt es sich immer wenn man harte schatten von direkter sonne hat. sonst wird es zu matschig. aber egal, hauptsache ist du warstin einer geilen gegend  fahrrad fahren. neid!
glück auf
gruss kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (31. Dezember 2009)

Jahresabschlußrunde







Erfolgreiches neues Jahr für Euch alle


----------



## stefan9113 (1. Januar 2010)

Hi alle,

ich wünsche Euch erstmal ein Guten Neues Jahr, Glück und Gesundheit.
Und weils so gejuckt hat, war heut das Yeti dran.





















kann das die rettende Insel sein .....









so, jetzt die Finger und Zehen erstmal warm machen.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## badbushido (1. Januar 2010)

Mit diesen Reifen erhöht sich aber die Kilometertaxe erheblich?
Cool


----------



## wtb_rider (1. Januar 2010)

daumen hoch stefan, 
ein schönes rad, und ich finde das die hed´s zu dem rad super aussehn. mit der helle farbe und den polierten teilen ist das rad schön nüchtern. die heds geben dann die nötige würze. 

gruss kay


----------



## divergent! (1. Januar 2010)

wieder ein äuserst edles rad von dir mit dem üblichen motiv

sehr geil.


----------



## zaskar-le (1. Januar 2010)

Ich bin ja nun wahrlich kein Yeti-Fan, aber dieses Teil ist einfach ein Kracher!

Wieder mal ein sehr, sehr sehenswerter Aufbau, Stefan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deer (2. Januar 2010)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> Hi alle,
> 
> ich wünsche Euch erstmal ein Guten Neues Jahr, Glück und Gesundheit.
> Und weils so gejuckt hat, war heut das Yeti dran.



Was fahren wir denn da für einen Gang Das arme Schaltwerk
Das Rad ist Spitze .......die Onza Porcs würde ich allerdings nie bewegen wenn man bedenkt was ein Satz heutzutage wert ist.


----------



## Blumenhummer (2. Januar 2010)

Tolle Bilder, tolles Rad!


----------



## stefan9113 (2. Januar 2010)

Hi,

richtig gesehen, bei dem Gang hab ich mich tatsächlich verschalten, aber das war nur ganz kurz bergab . 
Nun, die Reifen wurden zum fahren gebaut, das mach ich auch, dann werd ich weitersehen, was danach draufkommt.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Nightstorm95 (2. Januar 2010)

*"Eiskalt erwischt"* ... 

... Frostiges, neues Jahr in Hannover.

Jetzt schon mehr als 15 Zentimeter Schnee ... und heute Nacht soll's "noch dicker" kommen - bis zu 10 Zentimeter Neuschnee bei Minus 13 Grad.





Räumdienste sind im Dauerstress.

Ich wünsche Euch ein stressfreies WE ... Max


----------



## jörgl (2. Januar 2010)

Immer dieses häppchenweise Anfüttern  Mach doch endlich mal 'ne Aufnahme, wo man die ganze Pracht sehen kann


----------



## Deer (2. Januar 2010)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Nun, die Reifen wurden zum fahren gebaut, das mach ich auch, dann werd ich weitersehen, was danach draufkommt.
> 
> bis dann ...
> ...



Also in 2 Wochen


----------



## wtb_rider (2. Januar 2010)

ick glaub bei der rad auswahl und der benutzungsfrequenz könnten sie schon ein bischn länger halten. 
aber ick seh dat genauso, fahr die dinger bis sie abfallen. dafür sindse da...
gruss kay


----------



## GT-Sassy (2. Januar 2010)

Heute mußte das Hercules herhalten



Die 8km bei 15 - 20cm Schnee waren ungefähr genauso anstrengend wie die Auffahrt zum Wurmberg


----------



## divergent! (2. Januar 2010)

8km...da lohnt sich ja das anziehen gar nicht. wenn ich überlege daß ich bei meiner letzten tour fast ne 1/4 stunde gebraucht hab zum anziehen...boah nerviges ekelwetter. zum glück ist damit in 3 monaten schluß.


----------



## LilaQ (3. Januar 2010)

...nerviges Ekelwetter?  







...noch ein gesundes neues jahr an alle!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (3. Januar 2010)

schöne gegend, LilaQ! 
wie aktuell is das bild?


----------



## gtbiker (3. Januar 2010)

2.1.2010 15:24Uhr 
Ihr habt anscheinend wenigstens ordentlich Schnee, ist doch top!
LilaQ: ist das eine alte Pace-Gabel?


----------



## aggressor2 (3. Januar 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> 2.1.2010 15:24Uhr



das ist der zeitpunkt, zu dem das photo hochgeladen wurde
über das tatsächliche alter sagt das nix.
am 19.12. lag zum beispiel schonmal so viel schnee.

aber das bild find ich ja viel geiler:
wenn ich darf, LilaQ...


----------



## divergent! (3. Januar 2010)

sind wir da schonmal lang?


----------



## aggressor2 (3. Januar 2010)

kann durchaus sein. weiß ich nich genau. ist auf jeden fall oberhalb von lobeda ost hinter der lobdeburg am hang diese eklig lange treppe.
auf 3uhr gehts auf die mittlere horizontale.


----------



## Don Trailo (3. Januar 2010)

aber mit rostfreien antifelgenkiller rad


----------



## stefan9113 (3. Januar 2010)

Hi alle,

der letzte freie Tag bevor einem der Alltag wieder einholt. Noch schnell ne Runde mit dem Tier gedreht .

















































so, genug für heut, bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## GT-Sassy (3. Januar 2010)

An der Grenze des Fahrbaren (jedenfalls für mich). 20cm Pulverschnee auf Eis.
Da ging nur noch 1. bis 2. Gang.



Aber die Farben kommen super rüber


----------



## stefan9113 (3. Januar 2010)

Hi,

das ist dann ordentlich kräfteraubend und wenn einem dann noch der Zahnkranz zueist dann ist aus mit schalten.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LilaQ (3. Januar 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> 2.1.2010 15:24Uhr
> Ihr habt anscheinend wenigstens ordentlich Schnee, ist doch top!
> LilaQ: ist das eine alte Pace-Gabel?



Hi...Datum und Zeit stimmen...zum Glück scheint selbst in Jena der Schnee liegen zu bleiben! 

...ist eine alte Pace RC36 von 1996. Für Touren immer noch brauchbar 

VG


----------



## LilaQ (3. Januar 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> kann durchaus sein. weiß ich nich genau. ist auf jeden fall oberhalb von lobeda ost hinter der lobdeburg am hang diese eklig lange treppe.
> auf 3uhr gehts auf die mittlere horizontale.



...gut erkannt!!  Im Gegensatz zum Plateau gibts da wenigstens keine Ski-Läufer ;-)


----------



## aggressor2 (3. Januar 2010)

LilaQ schrieb:


> ...gut erkannt!!  Im Gegensatz zum Plateau gibts da wenigstens keine Ski-Läufer ;-)



is doch meine hood, sozusagen 
is das echt so schlimm? hab nur mal am we vor weihnachten 2 verzweifelte langläufer auf der oberen horizontalen gesehn.


----------



## zaskar-le (3. Januar 2010)

Berlin meldet ca. 12-15 cm Schnee bei frostigen Temperaturen, also gut eingepackt und dem AMP mit seinen 14 Jahren das erste Mal die schön glitzernden Eiskristalle gezeigt - in Laguna Beach schneit's ja eher selten. 

Leute, wer bei diesem Wetter noch keine Runde gedreht hat: nachholen! Ich hab's sogar noch geschafft, die Clickpedale gegen Bärentatzen auszutauschen. Auch hier sind die Wege zwar teilweise nur schwerlich befahrbar, mit den richtigen Klamotten und lockerer Einstellung ist das Ganze aber ein Riesenspaß! 































Das Rad hängt gerade in der Wanne zum Abtropfen...


----------



## RetroRocky (3. Januar 2010)

sehr schöne Foto´s Christian, bei uns Hesse ist die weisse Pracht leider schon wieder weg ...


----------



## stefan9113 (3. Januar 2010)

wunderschöne Fotos und ein tolles Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonebreaker666 (3. Januar 2010)

Das wohl wahr, Retrorocky...bei dem nasskalten Matschewetter hab' ich den Tag doch lieber mit schrauben verbracht.

Aber echt schöne Photos von dem schicken Rad!


----------



## kadaverfleisch (3. Januar 2010)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Berlin meldet ca. 12-15 cm Schnee bei frostigen Temperaturen, also gut eingepackt und dem AMP mit seinen 14 Jahren das erste Mal die schön glitzernden Eiskristalle gezeigt - in Laguna Beach schneit's ja eher selten.
> 
> Leute, wer bei diesem Wetter noch keine Runde gedreht hat: nachholen! Ich hab's sogar noch geschafft, die Clickpedale gegen Bärentatzen auszutauschen. Auch hier sind die Wege zwar teilweise nur schwerlich befahrbar, mit den richtigen Klamotten und lockerer Einstellung ist das Ganze aber ein Riesenspaß!
> 
> Das Rad hängt gerade in der Wanne zum Abtropfen...



Christian,

du hast mich wieder nicht mitgenommen 

Gruss
(schmollender) Micha


----------



## zingel (3. Januar 2010)

bei uns ist der Schnee auch schon wieder weg, desshalb gingen wir auf die Suche und 
wurden auf gut 1200 MüM Fündig. Die Holy Trails waren mit 10cm Powder bedeckt 

Weil's so geil war, haben wir doch glatt vergessen die Cam auszupacken.


----------



## retired (3. Januar 2010)

ich bin dafür diesen thread zu schliessen  
ich kanns nicht mehr sehen 

seit mitte dezember "dank" schweinegrippe, normaler grippe, schwerer bronchitis und stirn- und nebenhöhlen entzündung lahmgelegt (ist vielleicht auch noch 'ne lungenentzündung im anmarsch  ) und zur untätigkeit verdammt (kein radeln, skifahren) ertrage ich diesen thread einfach nicht mehr.

aaarrrgghhh
flo


ich h a s s e  euch alle!


----------



## kadaverfleisch (3. Januar 2010)

retired schrieb:


> ich bin dafür diesen thread zu schliessen
> ich kanns nicht mehr sehen
> 
> seit mitte dezember "dank" schweinegrippe, normaler grippe, schwerer bronchitis und stirn- und nebenhöhlen entzündung lahmgelegt (ist vielleicht auch noch 'ne lungenentzündung im anmarsch  ) und zur untätigkeit verdammt (kein radeln, skifahren) ertrage ich diesen thread einfach nicht mehr.
> ...



QUEEN - I Want To Ride My Bicycle 

Gruss
Micha


----------



## zaskar-le (3. Januar 2010)

Der Schnee bei uns ist Fluch und Segen zugleich. Fluch für mich, weil ich heute so dermaßen blöd eingeparkt habe, dass ich den Wagen ohne fremdmotorisierte Hilfe nicht mehr zum Rollen bekomme. Segen, weil der Schnee bei dieser Intensität auch in Berlin schön ausschaut. Der Wetterbericht sagt übrigens für Berlin bis zum 18.01. Dauerfrost voraus - hier bleibt's also tiefweiß. Kann mich gar nicht mehr erinnern, wann wir sowas das letzte mal hatten....

@micha: nicht schmollen! Reine Fahrzeit war unter einer Stunde, davor Brötchen verdienen, danach L.
Wir schaffen das schon nochmal, ich weiß, das sage ich öfter... 

@flo: das ist echt Käse. Ich kann nur aus eigener Erfahrung den Tipp geben, sich ganz bewusst auszukurieren und keinesfalls zu früh wieder einzusteigen, auch wenn's schwerfällt. Kopf hoch, alter Mann! EXTRA FÜR DICH habe ich noch eins ausgebuddelt! 

Geschlossen wird hier nüscht!


----------



## retired (3. Januar 2010)

... aaarrrggghhh  cover version um mich gänzlich ins off zu schiessen 

janis, es kann nur eine geben! 

keine angst christian, 'ne herzmuskelentzündung hatte ich schon mal in jüngeren jahren, brauch ich wirklich nicht mehr 






ganzlieb
flo


----------



## Koe (3. Januar 2010)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Das Rad hängt gerade in der Wanne zum Abtropfen...






sehr schöne bilder christian.


----------



## hoeckle (3. Januar 2010)

he flo, gute besserung und sei so schlau das wirklich auszukurieren. hatte letztes jahr zum treffen im degerschen den fehler gemacht das nicht zu tun. danach 2 monate an der lungenentzündung rumlaboriert, DAS war nicht angenehm...

und skifahren ist eh überbewertet man sieht das man eh nix sieht....











obwohl...


----------



## zingel (3. Januar 2010)

das baut den Flo bestimmt wieder auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (3. Januar 2010)

na das hoff ich doch! brauche doch jemanden, der beim ti treff in meiner klasse mitfährt...


----------



## gtbiker (3. Januar 2010)

Hier liegt mittlerweile weniger Schnee.....aber glatt ist es.


----------



## retired (3. Januar 2010)

retired schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ich h a s s e  euch alle!





retired schrieb:


> ...



dem hab ich kaum was hinzuzufügen ...

nichtsnutzeelendespackallemiteinander
flo


----------



## hoeckle (3. Januar 2010)

retired schrieb:


> dem hab ich kaum was hinzuzufügen ...
> 
> nichtsnutzeelendespackallemiteinander
> flo


----------



## nico.. (3. Januar 2010)

Schöne Bilder, Christian & Gtbiker 

In den Mittelgebirgen gibts auch Schnee. Richtig gut fahrbar war es allerdings heut nicht. 





































Beste Grüße,
Nico


----------



## Blumenhummer (3. Januar 2010)

Gute Besserung, flo!


----------



## Diggler (3. Januar 2010)

schönes Kuwahara


----------



## zaskar-le (3. Januar 2010)

Das Kuwahara ist wirklich klasse geworden, Nico. Wirkt wie aus einem Guss. 

Vielleicht noch andere Reifen, aber das mag auch daran liegen, dass ich die verbauten noch nie so recht mochte. 
Mir gefällt beim Kuwa auch die helle Sattelstütze; es muss nicht immer einheitlich mit dem Vorbau sein.


----------



## jörgl (3. Januar 2010)

Ja, das Kuwahara ist wirklich ein Schmuckstück  Schnörkellos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## no.body.line (3. Januar 2010)

Vorgestern und gestern war bei uns seeehr gutes Wetter aber leider hatte ich mir ne Krankheit eingefangen. Was genau weiß ich nicht, und will ich auch nicht wissen.


----------



## elsepe (3. Januar 2010)

wetter war genial und solang man von skiläufern benutzte wege befuhr auch schwuppig zu fahren.


----------



## cleiende (4. Januar 2010)

Tja, das Wetter wurde eigentlich erst schön als wir wieder daheim waren.
Dennoch schön genug zum Fahren!





Besonderen Gruss an den RetroRocky und den Knochenbrecher, das Bild stammt aus dem Vordertaunus 

Der Klassiker ist links, rechts ist nur ein altes Gerippe mit neuen Organen


----------



## flott.weg (4. Januar 2010)

wie gemacht für den schnee 






grüße jan


----------



## GT-Sassy (4. Januar 2010)

Heute mußten die Bikes zu Hause bleiben


----------



## 6ix-pack (4. Januar 2010)

Gestern im Sauerland: 








sorry für mäßige Qualität, aber der Knipse war ganz kalt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_muenchen (4. Januar 2010)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Heute mußten die Bikes zu Hause bleiben



Schönes Bild

Ziehst Du da jemanden mit dem Auto oder bist Du der Gezogene?


----------



## GT-Sassy (4. Januar 2010)

Ich bin der Leidene (gezogene). Ist hintern Auto, mit etwa 20 meter Seil.


----------



## tomasius (4. Januar 2010)

Auch wir haben mal wieder den alten Schlitten aus der Garage gezogen.
Vor 25 war ich auf diesem Untersatz allerdings noch sicherer unterwegs.
















Die Sturzfolgen hielten sich in Grenzen.  

Tom


----------



## jörgl (4. Januar 2010)

Nach Bild Nr.2 wollte ich schon sagen...'gleich hauts ihn runter'


----------



## Horst Link (4. Januar 2010)

Ein gesundes Neues wünscht eure Horstheit.

Aalglatte Grüße


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (5. Januar 2010)

Vorsicht, ohne Bike-Bezug  , ich hab heute meine Oma zur Kur gefahren, am liebsten wäre ich gleich mit dort geblieben (Thüringer Wald), aber bei uns sieht es auch so aus


----------



## Diggler (5. Januar 2010)

Bei sehr kaltem Wetter war ich heute mit dem Fotoapparat unterwegs. An Radfahren war bei den heutigen Temperaturen und Schneeverhältnissen nicht zu denken. Selbst beim Fotografieren war es doch recht frisch

Der Werratalsee





Blick auf Eschwege


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (5. Januar 2010)

Sehr schön  , Werratalsee klingt auch wie Thüringen, oder?


----------



## Diggler (5. Januar 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Sehr schön  , Werratalsee klingt auch wie Thüringen, oder?


Ist noch in Hessen, aber ganz dicht an Thüringen, ca. 5 Kilometer. Nächste größere Stadt ist Mühlhausen
Gruß, diggler


----------



## hank_dd (6. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mich heute auch mal raus getraut 





Obwohl ich mehr zu Fuß als auf dem Rad war,



hat es mächtig Spaß gemacht.

Grüße
Micha

PS. wenigstens der Rahmen des Rades ist klassisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (8. Januar 2010)

Hi alle,

auch der Hund muß mal bewegt werden, wenn auch das Wetter eher bescheiden ist, aber es hilft nichts.





... kurze Absprache wo's hingehen soll  ....





... auf den Hund warten ....













so, erstmal wieder ein Gefühl in die Finger bekommen, zefix das war kalt.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Protorix (8. Januar 2010)

ich hab letztes jahr von meinen rädern nur 3 oder 4 wirklich gefahren. und nur 2 davon waren dreckig und nur eines davon war wirklich dreckig .... 

in diesem sinne respekt an stefan, der wohl auch viel zeit mit putzen verbringt


----------



## Splatter666 (8. Januar 2010)

Moin!

Stefan, ich hab das Gefühl, deine Hündin wird immer schlanker - gönnst du ihr zuviel Auslauf  ?

Wie bremsen denn die CT-Bremsen? Hab hier auch noch ein einzelnes Pärchen liegen, dass ich aufgrund des fehlenden 2. Paares noch nicht ausprobiert habe...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## Beaufighter (8. Januar 2010)

Stefan, deine Hündin ist einfach sehr goldig anzuschauen, bei jedem deiner Räder bleibt mir einfach die Spucke weg

Viele Grüße


----------



## zaskar-le (8. Januar 2010)

Wirklich schön, das Amplifier.

Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass der Celeste-Ton so harmonisch zum Bike passt.


----------



## stefan9113 (8. Januar 2010)

Hi alle,

ich finde Suki hat genau die richtige Form die ein Hund haben sollte. Eins jedenfalls stimmt, sie bekommt ausreichend Auslauf. Auch beim laufen ist sie immer mit dabei . Aber sie kann auch nach einem solchen Auslauf wirklich gut relaxen . 





und die CT-Bremsen Bremsen eigentlich ganz gut. Zum Glück wars kalt wie Sau, da bleibt der Schnee nicht allzu sehr am Bike kleben.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Koe (9. Januar 2010)

ich musst heute unb. eine kleine runde mit der neuen lve durch den wald drehen.
und morgen wird getestet ob das eis vom see schon hält.

ich wünsche allen noch ein schönes wochenende. kommt alle wieder gut nach hause wenn ihr unterwegs seit. es ist versammt glatt da draußen.

gruß stefan





















zum aufwärmen und zur feier des tagens wegen der neuen lve, gibt es jetzt erstmal hiervon ein gläschen.


----------



## Davidbelize (9. Januar 2010)

mag kleins ja nicht,aber ditt is schöönnn.die schwarzen naben kommen sehr gut.


----------



## Koe (9. Januar 2010)

vielen dank für die blumen. meine marke ist es ja eigentlich auch nicht, aber bei dem pinnie war es  auf den ersten blick. es fährt sich einfach nur traumhaft. bei einem attitude in moonrise oder gator würde ich sicher auch nochmal schwach werden.

gruß stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jörgl (9. Januar 2010)

Soviel Schnee hats es selten, muß man ausnutzen 

Zuerst unterwegs mit dem Lionsclub 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/548320]
	
[/URL]

Und dann nochmals mit'm Rad. In Ermangelung eines geeignteten Retrobikes mit einem meiner Crosser.... wobei das mit dem Teil und den Schneemengen schon grenzwertig war. Hatte auch die falschen Reifen drauf.......

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/548315]
	
[/URL]

Schön wars trotzdem...


----------



## divergent! (10. Januar 2010)

jörgl schrieb:


> [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/548320]
> 
> [/URL]




na sieht schaut ja auch total begeistert von deiner idee mit dem schlitten


----------



## varadero (10. Januar 2010)

Ah super, mit Schlitten/Bob hab ich auch was:



 

 

 



Der super Lenkbob hat übrigens einen Fahrradlenker, weil ...



Julian *und* ich auf einer Bodenwelle einfach zu viel waren! ;-)


----------



## gtbiker (10. Januar 2010)

Sehr schön! Deine Kids scheinen eine Menge Spaß zu haben


----------



## Quen (10. Januar 2010)

jörgl schrieb:


> Und dann nochmals mit'm Rad. In Ermangelung eines geeignteten Retrobikes mit einem meiner Crosser.... wobei das mit dem Teil und den Schneemengen schon grenzwertig war. Hatte auch die falschen Reifen drauf.......


Wenn auch OT: sehr schöner CX!


----------



## maxim-DD (10. Januar 2010)

hab meine familie heute mal ausschlafen lassen und hab ma ne runde von ca. 20 km gedreht. und bin ohne sturz wieder angekommen.
IS KRAFTRAUBEND, BEI DIESEM WETTER ZU FAHREN!!!














und jetzt erstmal nen heissen kaffee.

de ronny

und wie war/ ist es bei euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (10. Januar 2010)

Hi alle,

das angekündigte Schneecaos ist zum Glück bei uns ausgeblieben, dafür hatten wir hier Sprühregen und der ist dann sofort ferstgefrohren, das Ergebnis sind spiegelglatte Straßen und Nebenwege. Aber das hilft alles nix, also den Hund geschnappt rauf aufs Bike, Glatteis suchen .





da ist doch was ....





gutes Auge das Tier ....









und weiter gehts ohne Aufregung ...





mal eben das Bike bewachen ...





















so, genug für heut, bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## goegolo (10. Januar 2010)

Ein schönes STS hast Du da, wengleich es sich wohl eher um einen Youngtimer handelt. Was ist den da für eine Kurbel drauf?

Hier oben im Nordosten wurde mittlerweile der Notstand ausgerufen, bereits gestern waren einige Straßen außerhalb der Stadt vor dem Eintreffen des Neuschnees nahezu unpassierbar. Leider hatten wir auf der Hausrunde keine Kamera dabei...


----------



## stefan9113 (10. Januar 2010)

Hi,

da ist ne Grafton drauf. 
Bei uns hat's nicht mal geschneit, obwohl die Nachrichten mit ihren Ankündigungen von Schnee und Sturm voll waren. Vielleicht kommts bei uns etwas später.

bis dnan ...

Stefan


----------



## jörgl (10. Januar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> na sieht schaut ja auch total begeistert von deiner idee mit dem schlitten



Louis Gesicht sieht man immer an, wenn ihm was nicht passt. Emilia ist da diplomatischer  Außerdem, wenn nach dem 5-mal ''AmeisenscheiBe'' die Kinder an meinem Gesichtsausdruck erkennen, das das Bild wieder nichts geworden ist, dürfen sie auch sagen "Alder, komm in die Gänge....."


----------



## Koe (10. Januar 2010)

der westen von frankfurt meldet 10cm neuschnee. den mädels gefällts und mir auch.





ich hab die groben stollen aufgezogen und mich auch mal als zugpferd versucht. 





beide zusammen auf dem schlitten bekomme ich aber kaum noch vom fleck.








tiere sind uns auch begegnet. ein nutria auch biberratte genannt. verdammt zutraulich der kleine.




zu hause im treppenhaus hatte sich noch jemand verirrt.




euch allen noch einen schönen sonntag.

gruß stefan


----------



## zaskar-le (10. Januar 2010)

Bei uns in Berlin ist immer noch Landunter. Das liegt aber weniger an den Schneemassen, sondern daran, dass wir liegenbleibenden Schnee hier einfach nicht gewohnt sind. Kaum fälllt mal mehr als nur ein Häufchen, werden die Türen und Fenster verrammelt, Vorräte gehortet und die Oma zu sich geholt.

Dabei ist alles halb so wild, wir haben zwar immer noch ordentlich Schnee, aber das ist zu verkraften. Die Verkehrsinfrastruktur leidet bei den wenig wintererprobten Berlinern allerdings sehr. Doch einige fahren noch mit Sommerreifen, der Bahnbetrieb ist beeinträchtigt (aber das ist für uns ja nichts neues) und der Winterdienst ist völlig überfordert. In meine kleine Wohnstraße kommt man mit dem Auto nicht mehr rein.

Allerdings auch nicht raus. Daher habe ich mal eines der Pferdchen zur Stadtschlampe umfunktioniert. Das AMP fährt sich im Winter erstaunlich gut, recht komfortabel an der Front, dennoch recht straff. Der breite Lenker hilft enorm beim Ausbalancieren, wenn man mal wieder viel zu schnell in eine Eisrille geraten ist. Die olle Smoke/Dart-Kombination schlägt sich wacker, vor allem die Traktion ist wirklich prima. Allerdings habe ich mir heute den Dämpfer zerschossen, warum auch immer, naja.

Schöne Kaminstunden wünscht
Christian


----------



## S-BEND (10. Januar 2010)

Ich wollte heute eigentlich auch ein paar ordentliche Runden im
Grunewald drehen, aber angesichts der aktuellen Bodenverhältnisse
dort saß ich ziemlich schnell wieder in der S-Bahn. Auf dem zer-
tretenen Schnee ist man bei jedem Tritt nur am rumschlingern, es 
fuhr sich wie auf weichem Sand (ähnlich Strand oder Reitpfad) Nur
leichtgängiger und extrem glitschig. 
Man ist ständig damit beschäftigt, sich nicht aufs Maul zu legen und das
bei einer total einfachen Strecke. Ich wäre ja durchaus 2-3 Stunden
gefahren, aber bei den Unmengen an Fußgängern die sich da Sonntags
rumtreiben auch noch Slalom fahren ? Nein Danke. In der Woche ja, aber 
nicht am WE


----------



## bonebreaker666 (10. Januar 2010)

Seltsame Spuren im Schnee...




...wem sie wohl gehören?




Da versucht es sich zu verstecken...




...bis es sich draußen stellen lässt, das nichtklassische Aluross 




Die weiße Pracht hat so seine Vorteile: die Reifen bleiben schön sauber 




Was mich sehr gewundert hat - in den ganzen 3,5h draußen bin ich keinem einzigen weiteren Biker begegnet...und das bei den traumhaften Bedingungen heute.
Dafür wurde man von den ganzen Fußgängern bei uns beäugt wie ein Außerirdischer...


----------



## aggressor2 (10. Januar 2010)

bonebreaker666 schrieb:


> Was mich sehr gewundert hat - in den ganzen 3,5h draußen bin ich keinem einzigen weiteren Biker begegnet...und das bei den traumhaften Bedingungen heute.
> Dafür wurde man von den ganzen Fußgängern bei uns beäugt wie ein Außerirdischer...



jep, als ich gestern nach der arbeit 2 langläufer aufm radweg überholt hab, haben die nich schlecht gekuckt
fahrrad sah ähnlich aus, wie das giant vom ronny.




nein, das ist vorne kein nabendynamo


----------



## mubi (10. Januar 2010)

wie süß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (11. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mich heute auch mal raus gewagt...


----------



## nico.. (11. Januar 2010)

Traum Rad 

Spitzen Foto - perfekt mit dem kompletten weißen Hintergrund!


----------



## stahlinist (11. Januar 2010)

nico.. schrieb:


> Spitzen Foto - perfekt mit dem kompletten weißen Hintergrund!



Verursacht spontan unbändige Gelüste auf Dolomiti-Eis!
Schleck!


----------



## stefan9113 (11. Januar 2010)

sehr schönes Teil


----------



## wtb_rider (11. Januar 2010)

ick bin soo neidisch, aber das weisst du ja

geilomat.
gruss kay


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (11. Januar 2010)

Danke für die Blumen Jungs


----------



## jörgl (11. Januar 2010)

Tolles Rad!  Mir gefallen die MC1-Modelle irgendwie besser als die MC2-Varianten...... haben irgendwie was Ungehobeltes, die MC2-Attitudes wirken dagegen schon zu perfekt, fast schon elegant.


----------



## stubenhocker (11. Januar 2010)

Erst Rodeln, dann Radeln. Dazwischen Schlepplift gespielt.


----------



## gtbiker (12. Januar 2010)

Naja, aber kalt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (12. Januar 2010)




----------



## wtb_rider (12. Januar 2010)

clara und kay waren heut auch im schnee spielen:
aber seht selbst.











und als die extremitäten zu kleinen eiszapfen gefrohren waren, jabs ne latte (ja ick weiss ick hab latte gesagt) und ne heisse schoki





und ick seh jetzt erst das die cam im caffee, volle kanne beschlagen war. naja kann man auch als stilmittel verkaufen. 

gruss kay


----------



## stefan9113 (15. Januar 2010)

Hi alle,

noch schnell raus bevor es dunkel wird 













da war was ....





















so, das wars erstmal, schönen Feierabend Euch allen.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## badbushido (15. Januar 2010)

Hey Stefan, bei mir war nix mit radeln.
Habe deinen Wasserfall gesucht aber leider nichts gescheites gefunden.


----------



## stefan9113 (15. Januar 2010)

Hi,

Respekt , das wäre definitiv nicht mein Fall. Sehr eindrucksvolle Bilder.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## stefan9113 (16. Januar 2010)

Hi alle,

daheim angekommen schein jetzt die Sonne , egal war trotzdem ganz schön.

.... wo gehts heut hin ?

















































und jetzt nen schönen warmen Kaffee und der Nachmittag ist gerettet 

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diggler (16. Januar 2010)

geiles Bike!!


----------



## jörgl (16. Januar 2010)

Diggler schrieb:


> geiles Bike!!



Kennst Du irgendein Bike von ihm, das dieses Attribut nicht hat?


----------



## zingel (16. Januar 2010)

jörgl schrieb:


> Kennst Du irgendein Bike von ihm, das dieses Attribut nicht hat?


das mit der Votec Doppelbrücke


----------



## jörgl (16. Januar 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> das mit der Votec Doppelbrücke



 kenn ich jetzt nicht, aber ich kenne keinen Zweiten, der so viele exclusive und gleichzeitig so stilsicher aufgebaute Räder hat.


----------



## stefan9113 (16. Januar 2010)

Hi,

die alten Votec's müssen ne Doppelbrücke haben . Sonst sind keine Votec's, zumindest seh ich das so.





... außerdem fährt es sich ganz ausgezeichnet, aber wie bei allen diesen Dingen ist das natürlich Geschmackssache, ich mags .

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## zingel (17. Januar 2010)

muhaa.. schrecklich!


----------



## Diggler (17. Januar 2010)

jörgl schrieb:


> Kennst Du irgendein Bike von ihm, das dieses Attribut nicht hat?


Stimmt schon. Auch das Mantis, Manitou, Litespeed...
Dieses gefiel mir aber besonders, vielleicht auch wegen der Lenker-Vorbau Einheit. Bin eigentlich kein Freund von solchen Lösungen, hier gefällt es mir aber ausgesprochen gut.


----------



## stefan9113 (17. Januar 2010)

Hi,

pünktlich zum 40.zigsten kam ein ordentlicher Bandscheibenvorfall und da hab ich mir dann das Teil quasi zur Reha gegönnt . Das hat jedenfalls damals viel geholfen. Es fährt sich wie eine Sänfte.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## stefan9113 (17. Januar 2010)

Hi alle,

heut mal ohne Hund, das Yeti nach einigen Modifikationen mal an die frische Luft lassen .









































zum Glück wars heut nicht so kalt, dafür um so matschiger.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Quen (17. Januar 2010)

Grandios!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (17. Januar 2010)

sehr geiles blingblingTeil!


----------



## zaskar-le (17. Januar 2010)

5 Sterne de luxe!


----------



## DefektesKind (17. Januar 2010)

Zum sterben schön die Landschaft.................................................und das Bike.


----------



## wtb_rider (17. Januar 2010)

gestern waren clari und kay auf der suche nach einer gewissen location. und haben uns mal etwas im umland umgesehn. im sommer könnte das schon ganz schön sein.









heute war ich auch zwei stunden unterwegs aber die cam vergessen.
aber trotzdem hab ich mir was überlegt.

gefahren sind ja schon viele im schnee aber was mich auch interessiert ist die nachbereitung. zum teil sehen eure räder ja immer aus wie geleckt. aber nach so einem matschwetter????
hier hab ick mal zwei bildchen davon geschossen wie dat bei mir aussieht.
naja jetzt kann es wieder an die wand ohne schaden anzurichten.

erst der meltdown




und dann noch etwas klares wasser für den dreck.




jetzt isses grad am trocknen drann.
gruss kay

vielleicht gibts ja noch ein paar so bildchen.


----------



## goegolo (17. Januar 2010)

@stefan9113: Deine Bikes und Bilder sind ganz großes Tennis


----------



## divergent! (17. Januar 2010)

jap und die räder sind ein traum. ganz ehrlich ich hab noch niemanden gesehen wo ich echt alle räder neidlos bestaune...gut..neidlos ist nicht ganz richtig. einfach allesamt traumhaft, edel und immer creme de la creme.

@wtp-rider: das merlin ist auch echt schick...und wenn ich die laken und tücher so sehe wird mir grad ganz unwohl. bei mir tropfts seit tagen von der decke und ich hab hier alle 5 stunden 20 liter wasser in der hütte zum rausschöpfen


----------



## aggressor2 (17. Januar 2010)

wetter war nich schlecht. etwas warm aber. im wald hats geregnet

erst etwas breite wege




dann etwas freies feld








dann schön verschneiter singletrail




danach war das fahrrad auch etwas verschneit




und hier schon nich mehr


----------



## FalloutBoy (17. Januar 2010)

Hier im hohen Norden auf 0 m über N.N. sind solche Schneeverhältnisse ja eher selten  Die Elbe hat mittlerweile sogar so viel Eis, dass die Fähren teilweise den Betrieb einstellen und die Pontons abgebaut wurden:

















Nach einigen Kilometern stellte sich ein gewisses Disc-Wheel-Feeling ein


----------



## stubenhocker (21. Januar 2010)

Die Kinder in den altersgemäßen Lehranstalten (Schule/Kindergarten), die Mutti bei der Arbeit, Vati hat einen freien Tag.

Vormittags Langlauf:






Mittagsschlaf im Basislager:






Nachmittags 4 Stunden Rodeln mit den Kindern,
Abends 15km Nightride mit Hund & Ritchey Swisscross:







-(M)ein perfekter Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radlerin (22. Januar 2010)

Damit machst du aber deinem (Nick-)Namen nicht gerade alle Ehre...


----------



## Briggtopp (22. Januar 2010)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> 5 Sterne de luxe!



Kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## stubenhocker (22. Januar 2010)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Damit machst du aber deinem (Nick-)Namen nicht gerade alle Ehre...


 

Ich weiß, bin nämlich das ganze Gegenteil. Den Nickname habe ich schon öfter mal bereut.


----------



## stefan9113 (23. Januar 2010)

Hi alle,

 heute wieder in Begleitung meiner Hundedame 





































wenigstens wars nicht besonders kalt, schönes Wochenende Euch allen.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## gtbiker (23. Januar 2010)




----------



## aggressor2 (23. Januar 2010)

ich will auch ne ordentliche kamera


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (23. Januar 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ich will auch ne ordentliche kamera



In 99% aller Fälle liegt die Fehlerquelle hinter der Kamera 

Schöne Bilder


----------



## aggressor2 (23. Januar 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> In 99% aller Fälle liegt die Fehlerquelle hinter der Kamera



dann erklär mir, wie ich, bei meiner panasonic lumix dmc fx-3, sonen fokus, wie bei gtbiker hinkrieg.


----------



## gtbiker (23. Januar 2010)

mit Kindersoftware 
Aber klar, Zusammenhang zwischen Blende und Tiefenschärfe sollte geläufig sein. Wenn nicht, Internet hilft.

Wenn meine Kamera nicht noch nen Fokusfehler hätte.....oder sinds doch "bloß" die Augen? 

Edith: Guck dir mal das dritte Bild an, Kirchturm scharf, Wiese in gleicher Tiefe nicht....-> da stimmt doch was nicht, oder?
und guck dir das letzte Bild an: Rad stark unscharf, Schärfeebene auf Dachziegel: Große, offene Blende (sprich; kleine Blendenzahl) bringt geringe Tiefenschärfe mit sich.
Und andesherum. Und dabei noch das benötigte Licht beachten, weil geschlossene Blende bedeuted wenig einfallende Licht.
Und so weiter und so fort....
Ist aber so und so alles Offtopic hier.


----------



## Raze (23. Januar 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


>



Gomaringen und Nehren 

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## gtbiker (23. Januar 2010)

Das du disqualifiziert bist, ist ja eh klar 
Wenn ich hier die Fischvergiftung komplett rausge"schwitzt" hab, meld ich mich bei dir, dann kannste mich wieder mit den modernen Bollerwagen durch den Wald scheuchen 
In diesem Sinne; Bein- und Rahmenbruch


----------



## 6ix-pack (24. Januar 2010)

Heute war es sehr eisig und daher nur bedingt fahrbar... 
Leichter Puderzuckerschnee auf geschlossener Eisdecke oder nicht ganz hart gefronener 15 cm Schnee, indem man sofort einsackt sind nicht das, was man sich zum biken im Sauerland wünscht.  Mit Spikes wäre es vielleicht besser gewesen...
Hake ich ab unter 45 Min. gerutschtes Techniktraining


----------



## stefan9113 (24. Januar 2010)

Hi alle,

zum Abschluß des Wochenendes noch ne kleine Runde auf der Eisbahn.











































und natürlich wieder mit Hund , bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## stahlinist (24. Januar 2010)

@gtbiker: schöne Eternitstudie!
Davon ab, dass eine Wiese in gleicher Tiefe wie der Kirchturm gar nicht (auf dieser Einstellung) existiert: von unten links nach oben rechts liegt augenscheinlich der Kernschärfebereich dieser Belichtung (selektive Fokusautomatik?).
Du hast das beste daraus gemacht!
Ersma.
P.S.: Jamis ist hier unterrepräsentiert!(Interessante Zugführung!)


----------



## goegolo (24. Januar 2010)

Wow, Biken auf festem, erdigen Untergrund. Wie fühlte sich dass noch an?


----------



## stefan9113 (24. Januar 2010)

, davon sind wir hier weit entfernt, sher schönes Bild .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (25. Januar 2010)

naja

schön wars aber ich war zu spät für schön

vereiste trails mit wurzeln und alte ceramicfelgen vertragen sich nicht wirklich
muss dann mal was mit nos-igen felgen probieren


----------



## Diggler (27. Januar 2010)

@ singlestoph
alte, glattgebremste Keramikfelgen sind übel. habe auch noch einen satz 117er, eigentlich unfahrbar und nur zum anschauen.

Sorry kein Rad auf dem Bild. Momentan ist bei mit Zwangspause aufgrund der widrigen Wetterverhältnisse Nach dem Einkauf kurz am See angehalten und in der Abendsonne ein paar Bilder gemacht. 





Altes Kieswerk


----------



## hendr1k (27. Januar 2010)

die Tage war Skifahren angesagt. Inselsberg / TH - die Skistöcke sind Classic


----------



## Deleted 30552 (28. Januar 2010)

Die Thüringer Fraktion scheint ja zahlenmäßig hier im Forum äußerst schwach vertreten zu sein ...


----------



## gtbiker (28. Januar 2010)

Seid ihr so weit?
Dann geht's jetzt los!
Hals- und Beinbruch
und Gott mit uns.





Wir fahren ohne Ziel und ohne Plan,
es kommt uns nur auf Geschwindigkeit an.
Es gibt für uns nur ein Gebot:
wir fahren bis zur Endstation. 

Hey, alles auf Liebesspieler!


----------



## oldschooler (28. Januar 2010)

jede strasse ein kapitel für sich...o owo o.... wohin wir auch fahren... oho ...wir sind als erste da...

sorry, musste sein...

bei uns ist leider nur noch eis , kein schnee...aber schön zum wandern isses


----------



## stefan9113 (29. Januar 2010)

Hi alle,

heute nach dem Schneecaos der vergangenen Tage eine Runde, wer hätts gedacht,  mit dem Hund .

kurz besprochen wo's hingeht und dann los ...








über mangelden Schnee am Geröhr kann man sich nicht beschwehren 







nanu, schon Pause ...





















































so, schönen Feierabend noch Euch allen ...

bis dann...

Stefan


----------



## Blumenhummer (29. Januar 2010)

stefan9113 schrieb:


>


----------



## Radlerin (29. Januar 2010)

+



stefan9113 schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zagato (29. Januar 2010)

hallo stefan,
ich weis nicht was ich mehr bewundern soll, deine fotos o. deine wunderschönen räder.
gruß volkmar


----------



## DefektesKind (29. Januar 2010)

Einen Moment lang habe ich gedacht dü hättest deinen Hund überfahren.


Schönes Bike,schöner Hund und sehr schöne Landschaft.


----------



## stefan9113 (30. Januar 2010)

Hi alle,

und wieder ein Tag mit Hund und Bike , leider ohne viel Sonne.

http://picasaweb.google.de/lh/photo...authkey=Gv1sRgCKTp1qOInO3qigE&feat=directlink





























schönen Samstag noch.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## pottsblizz (30. Januar 2010)

Auch keine Sonne gehabt, noch nicht mal einen Hund, und mit dem bike darf ich streng genommen hier gar nicht mitspielen.

Egal, erstens seh´ ich das nicht so eng, zweitens für den SchönWetterFred wird´s wohl durchgehen, und drittens hat´s tiereischen Spaß gemacht.

Auch einen schönen Samstag noch...


----------



## goegolo (30. Januar 2010)

Ich brauche wintertauglicheres Sportequipment 




Biken vertagt...


----------



## olli (30. Januar 2010)

Heute war ich bei wunderschönem Wetter endlich mal wieder radeln, die verschneiten Straßen sind ganz gut zu fahren, aber über die Felder geht teilweise bei 30 cm Schnee auf den Feldwegen nix mehr ... was hab ich beim Schieben bzw. Rad durch den Acker zerren geflucht ... schön war es trotzdem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (30. Januar 2010)

Hi,

ja, so ähnlich schauts hier auch aus, sehr mühsam.

vielleicht ne Schneeschaufel mit Rädern  ?


> Ich brauche wintertauglicheres Sportequipment



bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## stahlinist (30. Januar 2010)

...(räusper):

Ganz Deutschland wurde wohlbedacht
vom Winter, so auch Kiel! Heut Nacht
zeigte Frau Holle
ziemlich dolle
wie man die Betten richtig macht.

Dafür bräucht' ich ja wohl ein Yeti!
Ach, gönnen wir's Krethi und Plethi...
Ich war dann froh:
mein altes Yo
fing an: "Wie in der Serengeti,

so heiß und trocken, bringt nur Frust.
Auf Tundrenklima hab' ich Lust!"
Durchspurten bald
verschneiten Wald
und Rain. Da wurde mir bewußt:

mein Telephon kann nie im Leben
die Eindrücke recht wiedergeben.
Deshalb die Zeilen,
mitzuteilen:
bin jetzt zwar platt, doch noch am Schweben!

Ersma.

P.S.: womöglich als abfällig empfundene Formulierungen sind lediglich dem Reimzwang geschuldet!!!


----------



## stefan9113 (31. Januar 2010)

Hi alle,

es war seit langer Zeit wieder einmal  die Sonne zu sehen , also rauf aufs bike, diesmal ohne Hund und 2 Stunden extrem Kampf gegen den Schnee.




























































bitte um Nachsicht, daß es heute etwas mehr Bilder geworden sind, aber es haben sich einfach immer wieder schöne Motive angeboten 

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## floating (31. Januar 2010)

nicht alle fahren hier monitorauflösungen von 1920 und grösser......
untereinander gebastelt ist die optik genau so reizend


----------



## Beaufighter (31. Januar 2010)

Wie immer sehr schöne Bilder, die zotteligen Hochlandrinder sind mal cool!


----------



## Blumenhummer (31. Januar 2010)

Beaufighter schrieb:


> die zotteligen Hochlandrinder sind mal cool!



Yep, das finde ich auch...


----------



## tomasius (31. Januar 2010)

@stefan9113

Sehr schöne Bilder, toller Hund und ganze nette Räder! 

Tom


----------



## ph0 (31. Januar 2010)

@stefan9113

Danke für's "Anwerfen der Zeitmaschine" 
(in einer solchen fühle ich mich immer beim Betrachten deiner Räder)

btw
im RuhrTopf taut es seit heute gewaltig ...

ph0


----------



## höhenangst (31. Januar 2010)

bei dem tollen Wetter mußte ich auch eine kleine Nachmittagsrunde drehen, obwohl noch etwas gehandicapt


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (31. Januar 2010)

Backfire


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (1. Februar 2010)

war schön gestern nachmittag, wenn auch etwas zu kurz.


----------



## gtbiker (1. Februar 2010)

Schicke Bilder!


----------



## gtbiker (5. Februar 2010)

A little Nightride at Vollpiss


----------



## GT-Sassy (6. Februar 2010)

Nach zwei Wochen ausfall wegen einer Erkältung heute mal wieder mit dem Bike unterwegs gewesen.
Star, hohe Front und vereiste Cantis. Dazu die alten Adidas Sportstiefel, Wrangler Jeans und RiffRaff Regenjacke



die vereisten Trails waren perfekt um die Geschicklichkeit zu trainieren



habe mich gefühlt wie bei einer Zeitreise, zurück ins Jahr 1984



"Back to the Future"


----------



## jörgl (6. Februar 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> A little Nightride at Vollpiss



Selfschuld 

Are you Ötti?


----------



## gtbiker (6. Februar 2010)

Yesyes, ei now, mei englisch isnt gut enaf bat yuo can see, sät olso politicans are just hjumans. Ich arbeite noch an meiner Karriere als Politiker


----------



## jörgl (6. Februar 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Ich arbeite noch an meiner Karriere als Politiker



 Belief mi. Ju ar on se reit wey


----------



## stefan9113 (7. Februar 2010)

Hi alle,

heut war das Wetter geradezu teuflisch  gut , also mit dem Hund eine teuflische Tour geplant und los gehts ....







kurz mal beschleunigt, soweit das auf freiem Gelände möglich war ...































der neueloxierte Ring leuchtet hier besonders gut 







so, ich wünsch Euch allen noch ein sschönes Wochenende.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## gtbiker (7. Februar 2010)

Bissl Energie verpuffen lassen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (7. Februar 2010)

Chrom+Blau passen perfekt zu den Temperaturen


----------



## stefan9113 (7. Februar 2010)

scheint als ob wir alle das selbe Wetter hatten ....


----------



## aggressor2 (7. Februar 2010)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> scheint als ob wir alle das selbe Wetter hatten ....



jep.









böder winter...alles spaßige is bis zur unfahrbarkeit vereist.


----------



## zaskar-le (11. Februar 2010)

Smoke beim Verlassen des Grenzbereichs...


----------



## divergent! (11. Februar 2010)

und tats wenigstens weh


----------



## zaskar-le (11. Februar 2010)

ordentlich, ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (11. Februar 2010)

aus fahrfehlern lernt man. bist ja noch jung


----------



## stefan9113 (13. Februar 2010)

Hi alle,

endlich mal wieder ein etwas hellerer Himmel und ein paar Sonnenstrahlen, nicht immer dieses öde dauergrau, also raus und den Hund mitgenommen und sich ordentlich durch den Schnee gekämpft. Wohin gehts ....





























so, genug für heut, bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## zagato (13. Februar 2010)

wunderschööööön.....


----------



## wieweitnoch? (13. Februar 2010)

Jo, bis auf den Schnee...........mir reichts !


----------



## johnnyra (13. Februar 2010)

Jaja, in Wirklichkeit gehören alle Bikes dem Hund, und du musst ihn immer fragen, ob du sie dir leihen darfst. Logisch, dass er dich nie alleine damit rauslässt, ich wäre auch misstrauisch


----------



## GT-Sassy (13. Februar 2010)

Wollt heut mal ein bisschen Farbe in die weiße Landschaft bringen






what a feeling, 10cm Neuschnee und darunter Eis


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (13. Februar 2010)

Neon


----------



## cleiende (13. Februar 2010)

Darauf einen Tequila Sunrise


----------



## stefan9113 (14. Februar 2010)

Hi alle,

war gut, daß ich gestern die wenigen Sonnenstrahlen genutzt habe, denn, wer hätts gedacht, es schneit . Aber Biken ist immer noch schöner als nur spazieren gehen, also wieder einmal den Hund animiert und raus auf die Piste.































... jetzt erstmal einen ordentlichen Lammbraten genießen, eine schönen Sonntag Euch allen.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. Februar 2010)

Bei mir wars heute farblich dezenter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben Sarotti (14. Februar 2010)

Moin allerseits, 
heute war ich mal mit dem Rad zum Heu füttern.
Bewölkt bei -3°C und ab und zu leichtem Schneefall, Sonne leider nicht in Sicht.

















Schöne Grüße aus dem winterlichen Schleswig Holstein

"Highland Cattle vom Westensee"

Johannes


----------



## stefan9113 (14. Februar 2010)

sehr schöne Bilder und ein tolles Bike


----------



## jörgl (14. Februar 2010)

Das Serotta ist bis auf die Kurbelgarnitur sehr gelungen.


----------



## stahlinist (14. Februar 2010)

Ben Sarotti schrieb:


> "Highland Cattle vom Westensee"



Klei mi an' Mors - das sind Deine Hochlandzottel!
Die grüß' ich bei meiner nächsten RRRunde, sollte es dieses Jahr nochmal aufhören zu schneien...

A propos: "Sonne leider nicht in Sicht" - hast Du die Kuschelmonster mit professionellem Filmequipment ausgeleuchtet?


----------



## cschrahe (15. Februar 2010)

Da mein Vater mit seinen 80 Jahren nun doch nicht mehr mit dem Rad fahren will, hat er mir endgültig sein Scott vermacht. Aus erster Hand, ich war Anfang der 90er dabei, als er es gekauft hat. War damals mein Traumrad. 
Ich lasse es allerdings bei ihm stehen und immer wenn ich zu Besuch in Köln bin, fahre ich damit. 
Ein wenig umgebaut, originalen Vorbau wieder drauf, neue Bowdenzüge, neue Kette, Griffe und die "nicht zeitgemäßen" Reifen. Alles geschmiert, gewaxt und eingefettet gings dann heute auf meine 2te Tour damit ...













Die etwas launische Ur-Pederson unterschätzt und mein Können überschätzt ... das Resultat war ein sauberer Abflug 




Nach knapp 2 Stunden wieder zu Hause, unter die Dusche und mit Kind und Kegel auf zum Karneval ... Kölle .. Allllaaaaaaaaffff !!




Gruß, Christof


----------



## divergent! (15. Februar 2010)

dein alter herr ist mit 80 noch so ein rad gefahren?


cool!


----------



## Blumenhummer (15. Februar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> cool!



Das habe ich eben auch gedacht.

Mein Großvater hat sich ein Bein gebrochen, als er seine Freundin beim Eislaufen beeindrucken wollte. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war er 92 Jahre alt.


----------



## divergent! (15. Februar 2010)

ja ist manchmal witzig wie fit die herrschaften sind. mein opa ist damals auch 2 stunden straff durch den wald marschiert ( berghoch ) und ich hab ihn dann mit dem rad eingeholt. als er zurückkam meinte er " meine beine tuen ihn weh"...ok bei 15km strecke könnte man das verstehen
selbst meinem weibchen ist die strecke zu fuß zu lang...nur war mein opa da schon 85.

naja 97 ist er geworden und war bis zum schluß fit.


----------



## stefan9113 (15. Februar 2010)

naja, meiner ist 76 und der fährt auch noch, wenn auch nicht mehr ganz so schnell, aber immerhin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zagato (15. Februar 2010)

mit deinem slingshot wird selbst der opa schnell.


----------



## Blumenhummer (15. Februar 2010)

Der Unfall beim Eislaufen liegt jetzt acht Jahre zurück. Dem alten Herrn geht's nach wie vor erfreulich gut - auch wenn einiges nicht mehr so wie früher ist. Er war seit dem Erreichen des Rentenalters alljährlich mehrere Monate mit seinem Wohnwagen in Skandinavien unterwegs. Nach dem Unfall ist er nur noch zweimal zu derartigen Touren aufgebrochen und jeweils nach wenigen Tagen zurückgekehrt. Die Knochen sind halt einfach nicht mehr die jüngsten...


----------



## Blumenhummer (15. Februar 2010)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> aber immerhin.



Yep, das ist eine schöne Geschichte. Meine Großmutter war auch noch mit über achtzig mit ihrem Rad unterwegs. Ich hoffe, dass mir mal Ähnliches blüht...


----------



## stefan9113 (16. Februar 2010)

Hi alle,

wolle ma ein rauslasse, tätä tätä  zum Glück bin ich davon verschont geblieben, aber es war heut trotzdem um 13.00 Uhr Schluß  und es war traumhaftes Wetter, letzte Nacht mal eben -16 Grad und heute lauschige -2, blauer Himmel und eine gut gelaunte beste Freundin , also kurz mal ein Bike auszählen und los gehts ...





































so, das wars für heut, bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## varadero (16. Februar 2010)

Zwar war das Wetter heute ein Traum bei uns, ich bin aber fast ein bissl zu spät aus dem Büro gekommen:


----------



## MKAB (16. Februar 2010)

varadero schrieb:


>



WOW! Tolles Foto & tolle Stimmung  Wars da noch weit bis nach Hause?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MKAB (17. Februar 2010)

Habe mich die letzten Tage inzwischen bis Seite 26 durchgeklickt und muss sagen: *Geiler Thread* 

Vielen Dank für legendäre Posts wie z.B. von CarstenB's Arbeitsweg mit Google-Maps Satellitenkarte,
atemberaubende Landschaften und Fotos von Zingel und badbushido sowie all die anderen bebilderten Stories!!

Naja, heute war bei uns (endlich) auch mal wieder gutes Wetter und so begab es sich...





... dass ich mein 1996er Zaskar mal ausführen konnte. Mit dabei...





... die Chefin - hoch zu Ross  Für mich...





...blieb nur der Draht- ääh Alu-Esel . Die Landschaft...





...ist nicht gerade "atemberaubend" oder voller Natur-/Kulturdenkmäler:





Spaß gemacht hats trotzdem  Letzte Saison und da vor allem auf Schotter normalerweise lebensgefährlich - heute überraschenderweise
zwei richtig "grippige" und spurstabile Begleiter:





Viel zu schnell schon Sonnenuntergang und Heimweg antreten war angesagt...





... mit dem üblichem Ende bei solchen Touren:





Grüße aus Hessen 
Marcus


----------



## Diggler (17. Februar 2010)

@ Marcus
Bike in die Dusche gibts hier bei mir mangels Alternative auch gelegentlich Schönes Zaskar


----------



## cschrahe (17. Februar 2010)

Diggler schrieb:


> @ Marcus
> Bike in die Dusche gibts hier bei mir mangels Alternative auch gelegentlich Schönes Zaskar



Dann wäre bei mir daheim endgültig Schicht im Schacht


----------



## stubenhocker (17. Februar 2010)

MKAB schrieb:


> ... die Chefin - hoch zu Ross  Für mich...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## varadero (17. Februar 2010)

MKAB schrieb:


> WOW! Tolles Foto & tolle Stimmung  Wars da noch weit bis nach Hause?


Danke! 
Nein, da musste ich nur noch die letzten 400Hm/3,5km eine z.T. vereiste Strasse runter - leider ohne Licht, da ich dieses vergessen hatte! :-(

Tolles Zaskar!!!


----------



## aal (17. Februar 2010)

In den Wäldern ringsum Jena.
Ciao, Alexander


----------



## zingel (17. Februar 2010)

endlich seh ich das teil mal! 

...schaut *extreme* geil aus!


----------



## felixdelrio (17. Februar 2010)

Das fand ich auch *extreme* beeindruckend.


----------



## zingel (17. Februar 2010)

das nennt man dann wohl *"Chemisches Gewichtstuning"*

..hätte der Verkäufer ruhig erwähnen dürfen!


----------



## aal (17. Februar 2010)

Der Punisher Rahmen wiegt ohne Rost und mit Fluid Film 2490 Gramm. Vorher warens 2540. Er hält jetzt seit 3-4000 km den Belastungen eines Geländesportrades stand. Das und seine mir sehr genehme Geometrie (420mm Kettenstreben, 550mm Oberrohr) machen mich sehr glücklich.

Ciao, Alexander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (20. Februar 2010)

Hi alle,

Zeit für ne frühe Runde.

















Zeit für ne Pause  ....





bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## zingel (20. Februar 2010)

aal schrieb:


> Er hält jetzt seit 3-4000 km den Belastungen eines Geländesportrades stand. Das und seine mir sehr genehme Geometrie (420mm Kettenstreben, 550mm Oberrohr) machen mich sehr glücklich



freut mich!


----------



## v8mercedes (20. Februar 2010)

wie immer obergeile bilder stefan


----------



## Kittie (20. Februar 2010)

Heute Nachmittag mal überprüft, wie die Wege am schönen Kyffhäuser nach dem Tauwetter so befahrbar sind.

noch OK



nicht OK



ein Traum




Freu mich schon auf Morgen....die Sonne lacht


----------



## stefan9113 (20. Februar 2010)

sehr schöne Bilder, Sonne solls morgen auch hier geben, da freu ich mich auch schon


----------



## divergent! (20. Februar 2010)

ich mich auch. nach abklingen der erkältung kribbelts so langsam auch bei mir. dann wird das cadex mal etwas luft schnuppern...endlich frühling!


----------



## jörgl (20. Februar 2010)

Konnte es kaum erwarten, das Teil endlich mal auszuprobieren. Obwohl das Wetter alles andere als zum Radfahren einlädt, habe ich mir 'ne Stunde gegönnt. Dabei ernüchternd festgestellt, daß ich mit meiner Kondition bei Null angelangt bin.
Ansonsten fährt sich das Teil phänomenal... Carsten hat da nicht zuviel versprochen 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/579316]
	
[/URL]


----------



## stefan9113 (21. Februar 2010)

Hi alle,

SONNE , raus, schnell. wer weiß wie lange die da bleibt.







nach ein paar horizontalen Abflügen im Eiskanal, wurde der Rest der Tour etwas entspannter, zum Glück hatte ich vorsorglich ein Protektoren und eine Protektorenhose an, die sind da wirklich sehr hilfreich. Also weiter auf der Tour zu Glück ohne Verletzung und ohne Defekt .













oh, Mittagessen 





hier ist die Welt noch in Ordnung 





und zum Schluß noch ein paar landschaftliche Eindrücke







schön wars, bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## wieweitnoch? (21. Februar 2010)

Nanu 
ist der Hund krank ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (21. Februar 2010)

Hi,

ne, aber das waren fast 2 Stunden, das ist dann doch etwas zuviel, dafür 
war sie heut früh schon mit bei der Laufrunde und ist dann in der Zwischenzeit entspannt auf ihrem Bett geblieben .





wenn ich doch nur auch so was könnte , bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## epic2006 (21. Februar 2010)

Schöne Bilder von Allen mal wieder. Heute durfte/konnte ich auch mal starten, eingängig aber klassisch:





von der Fischtreppe zum Kalvarien"berg", unterwegs ging so eine ähnliche Hütte her wie Stefan sie öfter zeigt:








und durch die City wieder zurück zur Isar:



da war heute mal wieder "Touristenslalom" angesagt.
Zum Schluss noch den Dreckhaufen trocknen lassen




so, nun geh ich Bereifung tauschen, das war nämlich irgendwie nix heute.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## GT-Sassy (21. Februar 2010)

Bei mir wars Heute Grau



einige Trails sogar wieder Schneefrei,



oder sogar unter Wasser



aber schön wars


----------



## varadero (21. Februar 2010)

Wenn das so weiter geht, dann wird das was mit dem Sitzfleisch für die neue Saison:


----------



## divergent! (22. Februar 2010)

najanicht so 100% klassisch...evtl zu 70% aber hier gehts ja ums wetter

ausserdem wollte ich endlich mal mit dem cadex an die luft. das teil fährt sich einfach genial.

aufm saaleradweg gings teilweise gut mit dem fahren:





aber dafür ist das rad ja gemacht:









trotz anfänglicher skepsis ob auf eis fahren fetzt muss ich sagen...danke lieber mountainking mit dir gehts bestens:


----------



## cschrahe (22. Februar 2010)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> ...
> wenn ich doch nur auch so was könnte , ...
> 
> Stefan



Genau das denkt Dein Hund jedesmal, wenn er Dich dabei bewundert, wie Du die Kühlschranktüre öffnest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (22. Februar 2010)

The lower trails are free, wwwooooooohhhhoooooo!


----------



## stefan9113 (22. Februar 2010)

der war gut ...

Genau das denkt Dein Hund jedesmal, wenn er Dich dabei bewundert, wie Du  die Kühlschranktüre öffnest 

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## aggressor2 (22. Februar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> ausserdem wollte ich endlich mal mit dem cadex an die luft. das teil fährt sich einfach genial.



schön schön. dann könnmer ja in leißling beide mit nem 92er cadex als sisper aufschlagen


----------



## divergent! (23. Februar 2010)

das überlege ich auch schon. aber mein rts wär sicher auch glücklich.....ich werds spontan entscheiden.

übrigens...mountain king 2.4....genial wenn du mal nen neuen reifen brauchst


----------



## Koe (24. Februar 2010)

schön schlammig war das wetter letztes wochenende.

rhein main treffen im ganz kleinen kreis.

gruß stefan


----------



## aggressor2 (24. Februar 2010)

heute wars schön warm. also ab aufs rad und zum ersten mal dieses jahr die hori langdüsen. von unten siehts ja eisfrei aus...

anscheinend doch nich




oh der arme...




fährt sich ganz schön beschi$$en




hori on ice








doch dann...








elias' flugzeug?! 




aber schnell weiter




kurze pause, damit der jogger sich in sicherheit wiegt




und dann weiter mit 3:1





























ohoh....der rückweg sieht lustig aus...




egal









der rückweg




und wieder zu hause


----------



## Davidbelize (24. Februar 2010)

ehrfürchtig hab ich bild 16 betrachtet.





















na dann zählt mal.


----------



## divergent! (24. Februar 2010)

ja der vorsprung ist auch echt lustig wenn du runter fährst und auf helmhöhe dir ein fels entgegenkommt. ausweichen ist auf der horizontalen nicht. das fahren da lang macht aber echt laune...nur fehler macht man da nur einmal. da gehts links gut 200-300m einfach nur runter...und die bäumen fangen da nicht viel auf.


----------



## stefan9113 (24. Februar 2010)

sehr beeindruckend


----------



## hendr1k (24. Februar 2010)

schöner Weg, möchte ich auch mal fahren.
wo ist das denn ungefähr ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (24. Februar 2010)

mittlere horizontale um jena, steinkreuz bis pennickental.
aber nich weiter sagen, darf man ja eigentlich nich als mtber nutzen


----------



## MKAB (25. Februar 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


>


 RESPEKT!! Schöne/krasse Strecke und coole Story 
 Und das alles mit nur 2 (?) Gängen? 
Für mich z.Zt. mit meiner Kondition völlig undenkbar


----------



## varadero (25. Februar 2010)

noch kurz nach dem Büro eine Runde durch das Salzburger Land gedreht:




Und obwohl das Wetter wirklich schön und für die Jahreszeit warm war, war dieser junge Mann schon extrem cool unterwegs:


----------



## divergent! (25. Februar 2010)

ja so waren wir doch alle als stifte. kaum war die sonne draußen kam der sommerbefehl.


----------



## aggressor2 (25. Februar 2010)

ich war heute auch kurzärmlich und mit kurzer hose unterwegs

@MKAB: an sowas gewöhnt man sich. sowohl konditionell, als auch fahrerisch 
aber gut, ich bin auch den ganzen winter durchgefahrn...


----------



## Blumenhummer (25. Februar 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ich war heute auch kurzärmlich und mit kurzer hose unterwegs



Tage mit zweistelligen Plusgraden sind ganz eindeutig solche, an denen sich das Tragen von kurzen Hosen und T-Shirts anbietet...


----------



## wtb_rider (27. Februar 2010)

wie einige von euch wissen bin ich schon seid dem 15. januar unterwegs von jena -> stettin -> gdynia -> leba. leider nicht mit dem rad sondern um einen kinderkinofilm zu beleuchten. 90% der dreharbeiten fanden aussen statt. der winter hat genau bis jetzt gehalten was dem film zu gute kam. aber jetzt ists vorbei mit der schneetreiberei. gott sei dank.
wir haben noch drei tage zu drehen, ich hoffe der schnee hält dafür noch lange genug, ich hab keinen bock deswegen nochmal irgendwo hin fahren zu müssen wo immernoch das weisse gelumpe rumliegt. ick kanns nicht mehr sehen.

heute hat ick frei und hab die ersten sonnenstrahlen direkt ausgenutz.
in leba an der ostsee.





wer bock hat sich mal anzukieken wie so ein filmdreh aussieht, kann sich hier das foto drehtagebuch reinziehen.

http://www.schlichtundergreifend-film.de/index.php?article_id=42

ick freu mich bald zwischen blühenden krokanten wieder mein rad unterm ar... zu haben.
dannjibbet auch wieder radlbilder.
sorry für den ot spam
gruss kay


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (27. Februar 2010)

Genau Kay, relax mal ein wenig 
Grüsse aus dem Erzgebirge, oooops Erzjebirje 
Mfg Frank


----------



## epic2006 (27. Februar 2010)

So, auch mal wieder unterwegs gewesen, es ist ja schließlich Samstag und somit Zeit für Touristenslalom an der Isar. Auf Grund der doch noch sehr schlammigen, nassen Wege wieder eingängig.









Grüßen, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (27. Februar 2010)

Hi alle,

heute haben wir mit dem Wetter richtig Schwein gehabt 





wenn auch nicht ganz klassisch, schön wars trotzdem

























bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## epic2006 (27. Februar 2010)

Da hattet ihr echt schwein, wie hoch war das denn? Bei uns geht nix was über Isarlevel liegt.

Gruß Gerrit


----------



## stefan9113 (27. Februar 2010)

Hi,

na das is nix berauschendes, Münchner Hinterland Richtung Grafing, das gibts teilweise schöne Wege mit kurzen netten Abfahrten, aber die Waldwege waren zum Teil noch ordentlich vereist und ich hatte heute keine Protektorenhose an, Resultat blauer Oberschenkel 

Für alle die sich schon wundern, der Hund ist im Urlaub 

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Davidbelize (27. Februar 2010)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Für alle die sich schon wundern, der Hund ist im Urlaub




wollte gerade fragen.


----------



## Koe (27. Februar 2010)

hallo,

nach der schlammschlacht vom letzten wochenende, war heute eine gemütliche city-runde angesagt.

ich wünsche euch allen  noch ein schönes sonniges wochenende.

gruß stefan


----------



## zaskar-le (27. Februar 2010)

Das hier:





erinnert mich aus verschiedenen Gründen ein wenig an das hier: 





Memories... 

Schöne Bilder, Stefan!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschrahe (27. Februar 2010)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ...
> Für alle die sich schon wundern, der Hund ist im Urlaub



und bei uns waren heute zwar die Fahrräder nicht dabei, dafür aber die Hunde 





Gruß, Christof


----------



## jörgl (27. Februar 2010)

Heute gab es bei mir auch einen Urban-Ride. Der Wald ist einfach zu sauig. 
War auch seit Jahren das erste mal, daß ich mehr als 2 Stunden auf einem MTB saß. Und da ich nur ein Classic-Bike fahrbereit habe, mußte wieder das kleine Schwarze ran.....

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/583909]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/583910]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/583912]
	
[/URL]


----------



## bonebreaker666 (27. Februar 2010)

Nach der nervenaufreibenden samstäglichen Einkaufsrunde am Nachmittag musste ich unbedingt nochmal raus auf's Rad - das sonnige Wetter und die halbwegs abgetrockneten Wege in Feld & Flur nutzen, heute mal wieder eingänig:








bei DEM blauen Himmel in Verbindung mit +15°C kann man eigtl. nicht anders als Frühlingsgefühle zu entwickeln 




...bloss blöd, daß dann bald u.a. dat Zeuch, wo das Radl dranhängt, wieder anfängt zu blühen...Heuschnupfen lässt grüßen!


----------



## argh (28. Februar 2010)

Im Harz wird der Schnee langsam etwas weniger. 

So konnten wir gestern mal eine Tour wagen. Ich gebe es ja zu: das Material ist nicht ganz time-correct. Aber das vom Lars war´s


----------



## wtb_rider (28. Februar 2010)

hammer bildchen


----------



## andy2 (28. Februar 2010)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Das hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das im hintergrund bei stefan ist das hessische wahrzeichen intern auch das gerippte genannt weil es einem aeppleweu glas aehnelt wohl mit absicht


----------



## Diggler (28. Februar 2010)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja heute auf dem Crossrad trainieren, aufgrund des Sturms habe ich mich aber dagegen entschieden.  Kurz umgezogen, Kuwahara geschnappt, Kameratasche umgehangen und bei einem Wind, ähnlich den Verhältnissen im Windkanal zu meinem Bruder gefahren. Der holte schnell sein Diamond Back und ab ging es an den See.

mein Kuwahara Lynx




das Diamond Back meines Bruders





ganz schön dick die Rohre





silber und grau





made in japan 





Weltuntergang?





Gruß,
diggler


----------



## zaskar-le (28. Februar 2010)

Wow, klasse Fotos!


----------



## tonicbikes (1. März 2010)

Xynthia wollte mein Axis...das Teil hing teilweise fast waagerecht in der Luft


----------



## tonicbikes (1. März 2010)

Jetzt nochmal als kleines Filmchen, um die "Dramatik" rüber zu bringen
thx an den tollkühnen Kameramann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (1. März 2010)

Hi alle,

es war noch schön, die Sonne war noch kurz da und der Hund ist wieder da 

















so genug, schönen Feierabend, bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## andy1 (1. März 2010)

ja, schön wars...

der Baum hier lag jedenfalls 45 Minuten vorher noch nocht da, wie so einige andere recht dicke Bäume über die ich dann drüberklettern musste.

War auf dem Weg Richtung Sandplacken/Feldberg - oben war noch Schnee wegen dem ich umdrehen und den gleichen Weg zurücknehmen musste 






das hier war weiter unten, die Sonne kam ein wenig durch:


----------



## stefan9113 (6. März 2010)

Hi alle,

schön geschneit hats auf jeden Fall, sonst wars eher bescheiden, ein kleiner Schneesturm, pünktlich zum Frühlingsanfang, aber was solls, der Hund muß auch gefordert werden , deshalb raus mit Hund und Bike und die erste Testrunde drehen.













Pause ...

























ob sie Hunger hat ..... besser so, als wenn sie sich ein Joggerbein schnappt ...













so, jetzt erstmal aufwärmen, bis dann...

Stefan


----------



## v8mercedes (6. März 2010)

stefan, das teil ist echt der oberhammer. wie schon gesagt, da passt absolut alles zusammen

auch die purplene klemmschraube am vorbau setzt akzente.


----------



## Blumenhummer (6. März 2010)

v8mercedes schrieb:


> das teil ist echt der oberhammer.



Stimmt, die Gute macht immer einen äußerst sympathischen Eindruck. Falls Ihr mal eine Hundepension benötigt...


----------



## stefan9113 (6. März 2010)

... der Jochen sieht wieder alles  ...

bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## olli (6. März 2010)

Wieviel Putzzeit hast Du pro Woche?
Du fährst jedes WE mit einem anderen nagelneu aussehenden Rad Deine Runde, momentan durch Matsch und Schnee, das bedeutet doch dann jedes WE XX Stunden putzen, oder?


----------



## stefan9113 (6. März 2010)

nach ner Ausfahrt wird gleich alles sauber gemacht, das dauert 10 min. Ich seh da kein Problem. Wenn man halt wartet bis der ganze Schmodder festklebt dauerts halt um einiges länger.


----------



## v8mercedes (6. März 2010)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> nach ner Ausfahrt wird gleich alles sauber gemacht, das dauert 10 min. Ich seh da kein Problem. Wenn man halt wartet bis der ganze Schmodder festklebt dauerts halt um einiges länger.



da kann ich ganz klar *schwäbische* tugenden erkennen:

fleißig, gründlich, schnell, genau, zuverlässig und perfekt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschrahe (6. März 2010)

v8mercedes schrieb:


> da kann ich ganz klar *schwäbische* tugenden erkennen:
> 
> fleißig, gründlich, schnell, genau, zuverlässig und perfekt...



Die klassisch schwäbische Tugend wäre wohl eher: garnet erscht vors Loch naus bei dem Wetter, na bleibt au 's Häs schee sauber 

Da ich ja nur ein Exilschwabe bin (mit rheinischem Herzen) hab ich mich heute mit meinem südwestfälischem Dackel in die Natur gewagt. 
Aber bevor ich das Rad sauber mache, kommt erst der Hund, dann meine Füße ...... dann das Rad 






Und wieder zu Hause, mit nassem Hund und nassen Füßen 




Gruß, Christof


----------



## stefan9113 (6. März 2010)

super lässig, der Hund, ich muß meinem bei der Ausfahrt mindestens dreimal die Eisklumpen zwischen den Zehen rauspuhlen, sonst geht da gar nix mehr .

Und ein schönes Bike.


----------



## cschrahe (6. März 2010)

Danke für die Blumen  Hab halt immer nur das eine Motiv. Deine Bilder sind da deutlich abwechslungsreicher.
Zum Hund: der Vorgänger war ein Mischling mit längerem Fell, für den hatte ich Schuhe im Winter, allerdings eher gegen das Salz. Aber da gabs auch keine Schneeknoten in den Pfoten. Die Teile sehen jedoch ziemlich beknackt aus 

Gruß, Christof


----------



## Blumenhummer (6. März 2010)

@Christof: Nette Bilder...


----------



## mini.tom (6. März 2010)

tonicbikes schrieb:


> Jetzt nochmal als kleines Filmchen, um die "Dramatik" rüber zu bringen
> thx an den tollkühnen Kameramann



Vorsicht - macht den Ton vorher aus - sonst tut es weh 
trotzdem gut gemacht 
Mfg
Tom


----------



## Jesus Freak (6. März 2010)

@ stefan9113: 

Kannst Du bitte mal ein Gruppenfoto Deiner Räder machen? Ganz lieb, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (6. März 2010)

sehr witzig ..... ich frag mal bei Zeissoptik nach ob die mit ein geeignetes Weitwinkel bauen


----------



## stefan9113 (6. März 2010)

Ha, man glaubt es kaum, der Tag neigt sich dem Ende entgegen und was kommt zum vorschein, richtig die SONNE, also nochmal alles angelegt was man braucht und ab in die Natur .














immer mal wieder Zeit zum schnuppern ...





Weg wo bist du nur geblieben ...





























so nun aber wirklich genug

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## divergent! (6. März 2010)

die reflektoren da vorne drin sind aber ganz übel.


und der dackel....


----------



## stefan9113 (6. März 2010)

an der Schleuder sind die sind die vollkommen ok, das ist der Restebomber oder das ''MaHuBi''


----------



## divergent! (6. März 2010)

na gut bei deinen rädern kann man das teil sicher als schleuder bezeichnen. aber rahmen und gabel sind für mich schon was sehr nettes....


----------



## v8mercedes (6. März 2010)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> Schleuder




ähhhhhmmmm....ist das die schleuder, welche ich denke?

hält er noch?


----------



## stefan9113 (7. März 2010)

Hi Jochen,

ja hält wie Sau, aber irgendwann muß es im Sommer zum Doktor.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## cschrahe (7. März 2010)

v8mercedes schrieb:


> ähhhhhmmmm....ist das die schleuder, welche ich denke?
> 
> hält er noch?



Ahhh, dann hab ich sie auch schon mal live gesehen 

Apropos Dackel: da wir uns beim Zweiten nicht entscheiden konnten, Dackel oder Beagle, haben wir beides in Einem genommen 




Sie läuft aber noch nicht neben dem Rad, daher fehlt das Yeti auf dem Bild


----------



## v8mercedes (7. März 2010)

cschrahe schrieb:


> Ahhh, dann hab ich sie auch schon mal live gesehen



stimmt, sie stand damals neben dem FS in der garage

schöne tiere habt ihr. ich mag hunde.

@stefan: gehalten hätte sie bei mir sicher nur 10m;-)


----------



## divergent! (7. März 2010)

cschrahe schrieb:


> Apropos Dackel: da wir uns beim Zweiten nicht entscheiden konnten, Dackel oder Beagle, haben wir beides in Einem genommen
> 
> 
> Sie läuft aber noch nicht neben dem Rad, daher fehlt das Yeti auf dem Bild




ich gehe da demnächst nen anderen weg. bei mir kommt nach dackel in 5 wochen ein beagle

mal sehen ob der am rad läuft.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (7. März 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> beagle



Auch nett...


----------



## stefan9113 (7. März 2010)

Hi alle,

den sonnigen Sonntag mit einer sportlicher Betätigung starten.











































bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Nightstorm95 (7. März 2010)

Die Olympioniken sind aus Vancouver zurück; die CeBIT in Hannover platzte diesmal nicht aus allen Nähten ... geblieben ist der Winter ...
... Packeis auf der Ostsee, Neuschnee u. Eis sorgen für Massenkarambolagen auf den Straßen.
Heute sind 10 Std. Sonne bei 0 Grad in der Landeshauptstadt angesagt.





Schööönen, rutschfreien Sonntag wünscht ... Max


----------



## goegolo (7. März 2010)

Das ist normalerweise eine Landstraße (Status 6. März)


----------



## wieweitnoch? (7. März 2010)

Auch hier im Odenwald allerschönstes Winterwetter, ab mittags wars auch von den Temperaturen zu ertragen .............und dieser schöne blaue Himmel


----------



## pottsblizz (7. März 2010)

allerfeinstes Winterwetter auch im Ruhrpott...


----------



## CarstenB (7. März 2010)

hier ist auch wunderbarer blauer himmel. aber das einzige helle auf dem boden ist das vertrocknete gras vom letzten jahr und der sand...


----------



## newsboy (7. März 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> ... aber das einzige helle auf dem boden ist das vertrocknete gras vom letzten jahr und der sand...



bemitleidenswert die öde bei dir...


----------



## Koe (7. März 2010)

hier in frankfurt war es schön sonnig, aber auch schw___ekalt.





gruß stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonebreaker666 (7. März 2010)

...vor allem der schneidende Wind...


----------



## GT-Sassy (7. März 2010)

Strahlender Sonnenschein



und trotzdem stellenweise hoher Schnee



Flachland-Downhill



und jetzt putzen


----------



## cschrahe (7. März 2010)

Megaschöne Räder allesamt, das Hercules von wieweitnoch ist der Hammer


----------



## ph0 (7. März 2010)

goegolo schrieb:


> Das ist normalerweise eine Landstraße (Status 6. März)



Ach du meine Güte


----------



## felixdelrio (9. März 2010)

Unser Schnee ist weg und die Sonne endlich da!


----------



## Davidbelize (9. März 2010)

heute meine erste tour mit dem dekerf gefahren.
bin bei schönstem sonnenschein um 15.36 mit meinem neuen stück gestartet.
um 15.53 passierte etwas ganz seltsames mit mir...  
sag mal david wieso bist du immer nur bauxit gefahren hä ?

weiss ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht!!!!!!!
wenn ich das gewusst hätte wie wundervoll sich so ein zierlicher stahlrahmen fährt wäre das nie passiert.
da haste nun jahre mit dem biken des falschen materials verbracht bringe das bitte in ordnung versprochen?

ja ich verspreche das ich von alu abschied nehmen werde.

@felix hoffe du hattest einen so schönen tag wie ich.


so schnell noch ein bild mit dem letzten sonnenstrahl gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (9. März 2010)

Hi,

ein wirklich schönes Bild, gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## Diggler (10. März 2010)

schönes Bild, schönes Bike


----------



## epic2006 (10. März 2010)

gefällt sehr gut, bike wie auch Bild!


----------



## stefan9113 (11. März 2010)

Hi alle,

noch kurz bevor es dunkel wird, raus in die Natur 







natürlich mit Hund 





soll ich da mal nachschauen 












na gut, geh nachschauen ....





























so,

schönen Abend Euch allen, bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Blumenhummer (11. März 2010)

Die Klingel gefällt mir. Weiße Griffe wären fein.


----------



## stefan9113 (11. März 2010)

Hi Volker,

welche Klingel? Du meinst mein Schwein? Ein Weihnachtsgeschenk vom Sohnemann. Weiße Griffe sind leider nicht mein Fall, die versiffen so schnell.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Blumenhummer (11. März 2010)

Hi Stefan,

yep, das Schwein meinte ich. Ich hatte dieses für eine Hupe gehalten. Deine Bedenken hinsichtlich weißer Griffe teile ich durchaus. Bei Verwendung schwarzer Griffe fände ich einen schwarzen Sattel und ebensolche Reifen aber wohl harmonischer.

Herzliche Grüße!


Volker


----------



## jörgl (11. März 2010)

Stefan, beim Anblick des AMP hat es mich schier vom Sessel gehauen... ein Traum von einem Bike.....

Trotzdem hängt mir das weisse Pulvergelumpe mittlerweile zum Halse raus...... kanns nicht mehr sehen


----------



## Blumenhummer (11. März 2010)

jörgl schrieb:


> Trotzdem hängt mir das weisse Pulvergelumpe mittlerweile zum Halse raus...... kanns nicht mehr sehen



http://www.tune.de/images/stories/edelweisz-lrs.jpg


----------



## jörgl (11. März 2010)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


>



Naja, dann doch lieber den Finger in den Hals stecken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (11. März 2010)

Mein Fall ist's definitiv auch nicht. Den winterlichen Niederschlag mag ich hingegen sehr...


----------



## 6ix-pack (11. März 2010)

Hey Stefan,

das AMP ist ne Augenweide - sehr schön! ;-)

Vor allem: Das habe ich hier auf den letzten 20-30 Seiten noch garnicht von dir gesehen!

Neu? 

Oder einfach nicht so oft gewählt bei deinen vielen Schmuckstücken? 


i like...


----------



## divergent! (12. März 2010)

jörgl schrieb:


> Trotzdem hängt mir das weisse Pulvergelumpe mittlerweile zum Halse raus...... kanns nicht mehr sehen




dann bist du hoffentlich noch nicht munter....ich hab grad mal aus dem fenster geschaut und da gibts was "neues" in weiß:kotz:


----------



## stefan9113 (12. März 2010)

bei uns ist grad blauer Himmel, hoffentlich hälts aus bis Nachmittag ....


----------



## stefan9113 (12. März 2010)

... und das Wetter hält 

schnell raus, wer weiß obs morgen auch noch schön ist.

wohin gehts ?











Pausenzeit ...




















bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Davidbelize (12. März 2010)

mist schnee...................da lobe ich mir doch das berliner grau in grau kalt und regnerisch wetter.




fast vergesen schönes bike.
müssen uns bald mal neue wörter bzw. bezeichnungen ausdenken um deine bikes zu würdigen.
bist ja schon ganz abgestumpft den üblichen ausdrücken gegenüber.


----------



## stefan9113 (12. März 2010)

Hi,

danke für die Blumen, aber mit normaler Wortwahl bin ich eigentlich ganz glücklich .

@6ix-pack


> Vor allem: Das habe ich hier auf den letzten 20-30 Seiten noch garnicht  von dir gesehen!
> 
> Neu?
> 
> Oder einfach nicht so oft gewählt bei deinen vielen Schmuckstücken?


nicht neu, ist Bj 95 oder so in der Richtung , ne Spaß beiseite, bin schon mehrfach damit gefahren, mußt mal blättern.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Blumenhummer (12. März 2010)

Einer Deiner ganz wenigen Aufbauten, die mir nicht so richtig zusagen wollen...


----------



## jörgl (12. März 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> dann bist du hoffentlich noch nicht munter....ich hab grad mal aus dem fenster geschaut und da gibts was "neues" in weiß:kotz:



Ich möchte endlich mal wieder.......

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/593620]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tonicbikes (12. März 2010)

Allerdings.....hoffentlich hält langsam mal der Frühling Einzug


----------



## bonebreaker666 (12. März 2010)

Das hoffen wir glaub' ich alle z.Zt...vor allem wo's nu am WE wieder mehr oder weniger richtig winterlich werden soll *bibber*


----------



## chusma (12. März 2010)

Hi,
My first post here.
Northern Spain, some days ago. Today's (same place) pics were lost.
This place is called "Desfiladero de las Xanas"
Phone pics, sorry...
Spring hasn't arrived yet...
Cheers,
Chus


----------



## divergent! (13. März 2010)

wow very nice area for biking. looks very interesting. i think you have a lot of singletrails.











and a langenscheid for translation

but by the weg i will euch all maybe auch mal noch a great sommerbild presenten

dann gäbs wieder solche sonnenuntergänge:





solch putzigen präriehundenachwuchs:





und im wald wärs wieder so:









aber nööööö, stattdessen:


----------



## argh (13. März 2010)

Das Bild ist zwqar nicht von heute und es ist auch kein Klassiker drauf- aber immerhin ein Fahrrad (das nebenbei in der Zwischenzeit mein liebstes ist). 

An der Granetalsperre im Harzer Vorland; der Genuß der ersten warmen Sonnenstrahlen 2010:






Mehr Bilder gibt´s bei Interesse hier.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (13. März 2010)

Schönes Bild Arne 

Bei uns ist's eher so, und heute Nacht kam wieder ein wenig mehr davon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (13. März 2010)

Hi alle,

bei uns tauts, das schaust aus danach wie die Sau 

















ihr gefällts ...









bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## spezirider (13. März 2010)

stefan, wirklich immer wieder sehr schöne bilder aus "fully-heaven"


----------



## Blumenhummer (13. März 2010)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> ihr gefällts ...



Schönes Bild!


----------



## Rennkram (13. März 2010)

brrrrr


----------



## divergent! (13. März 2010)

stefan9113 schrieb:


>



ist das die freundin von der grinsekatze


----------



## CarstenB (13. März 2010)

also ich mag das weisse zeug, das hier im moment ueberall zu sehen ist


----------



## Blumenhummer (13. März 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> freundin von der grinsekatze



Der Gesichtsausdruck erinnert mich an den Galgo eines Bekannten. Leider habe ich gerade nur den Link zu einem Avatarbildchen parat... 

http://www.racing4fun.de/images/avatars/186500270044a0fcb3ba7cd.jpg

@CarstenB: Riecht es bei Euch so gut, wie es auf den Bildern ausschaut?

P.S. Der Landseer eines guten Freundes findet das winterliche weiße Zeug spitze - leider nur auf einem miserablen Handybild...


----------



## goegolo (13. März 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> also ich mag das weisse zeug, das hier im moment ueberall zu sehen ist



Hm, dass lässt mich ja hoffen, dass es kommende Woche in New Orleans ähnlich aussehen könnte


----------



## chusma (13. März 2010)

Hi,
Winter is here to stay...
Cheers,
Chus


----------



## chusma (13. März 2010)

Some more pics...
Cheers,
Chus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-BEND (13. März 2010)

Das sieht ja da aus wie in einem Märchenwald.

Gruß


----------



## stefan9113 (14. März 2010)

Hi,

von einem solchen Wetter sind wir hier noch meilenweit entfehrnt, tolle Bilder, aber irgendwann gehts zum glück hier auch mal los. Ich war heut mal ohne Hund im Eiskanal, eine unglaubliche Schinderei, teilweise glatt, dann wieder sülzig mal matschig, einfach alles dabei.














schönen Sonntag noch Euch allen.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. März 2010)

Mit Hund kann ich auch,



aber nur im Garten, er läuft nicht am Fahrrad.


----------



## divergent! (14. März 2010)

fauler rotti


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. März 2010)

Ist halt ein Weibchen

ne, hatte als Welpe mal eine unangenehme Begegnung mit einen Fahrradfahrenden Rentner. Seit dem ist nichts mehr mit am Fahrrad gehen.


----------



## höhenangst (14. März 2010)

hier wars heute eher grau in grau und windig, besser wenn man hinter dem Ofen sitzen blieb


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. März 2010)

Grau und windig wars hier auch:



aber die ersten Frühlingsboten gesichtet


----------



## Davidbelize (14. März 2010)

sind heut bei fast trockenem wetter in berlin gestartet um die wildschweinschäden auf dem campingplatz zu beseitigen.
in 2 wochen gehts los und ich hab die stille hoffnung zu ostern dort zu biken und zu campieren.
mit den kids natürlich.

so sahs in brandenburg aus.................





die haben wirklich alles umgegraben die wilden säue.


----------



## Koe (14. März 2010)

hallo,
das wetter in ffm war heute nicht so berauschend. für eine kleine runde im frankfurter grüngürtel hat es aber gereicht. 
auf dem brückengeländer seht ihr das dazugehörige maskottchen das "grüngürteltier"

gruß stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (15. März 2010)

Sehr feines bike!


----------



## divergent! (17. März 2010)

so heute war endlich schönes wetter. also den alten bock geschnappt und los gings. ist zwar nicht ganz zeitlich korrekt aber die basis passt ja.

nach dem winter da hoch mit einem gang....





....aber es ging. hab doch nicht so viel abgebaut wie befürchtet





mit dem grün haperts noch....





ach halt...so richtig klassisch kann ich ja doch:









dann gings nach hause.....unten am berg wurde das heck schwammig...schöner mist. also an die tanke. hinten war etwas luft raus. aufgepumpt und 2 km gefahren. bis hier hin:





gut gefahren war gelogen:





da hat sich doch glatt so ne drecksmistdornensau in den reifen gebohrt. und ich stand vor ein paar tagen noch im fahrradaldi vor den schläuchen und hab keinen gekauft

naja zum glück gitbs ja telefone und so hatte ich mein taxi nach hause:





diese elende schadenfreude

aber schön wars und der frühling kommt endlich


----------



## Triple F (18. März 2010)




----------



## divergent! (18. März 2010)

sehr geiles magma. mein plastetraumrad


----------



## felixdelrio (18. März 2010)

Dropbars machen glücklich 









Was für ein herrlicher Tag!


----------



## kadaverfleisch (18. März 2010)

Na Andreas, weit gekommen biste ja nich, grade ma innen Volkspark.
Denk an Morgen?

Gruss
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (19. März 2010)

Im Harz taut der Schnee immer weiter. Das ist nicht anders also sonstwo im Lande, aber es hat gestern dazu geführt, dass wir mal wieder mit den Klassikern unterwegs waren.

Nach dem Erklimmen der ersten Bodenwelle haben unsere Boliden erstmal eine Pause gebraucht. Zeit genug, sie mit Blick auf die Stadt abzulichten:






Weil wir ja aber nicht die ganze Zeit geschoben haben, sind auch noch ein paar Bilder während des Fahrens entstanden. Zu Beginn noch etwas dezentriert...






... war die Schärfe im entscheidenen Augenblick aber glücklicherweise richtig!






Bodenwellen-Surfing im Vorharz- sehr sehr lässig, Lars!

Da kann ich lange nicht mithalten. Ich muss mich ja aber auch erstmal wieder an die Sitzposition und so kleine Räder gewöhnen, weil ich in den letzten Monaten ausschließlich meinen Twentyniner gefahren bin...






Aber irgendwie ging´s doch ganz gut! Und vor allem hat´s richtig viel Spaß gemacht.

Mehr Bilder, wie fast immer, auf schaltgeist.de


----------



## pago79 (19. März 2010)

Sehr schön präsentiert Arne Aber ich glaube du bist eindeutig der bessere Graf Knips von uns beiden
Ich hab ja mal wieder sehr professionell meinen eigenen Schatten mit abgelichtet

Gruß
Lars


----------



## argh (19. März 2010)

pago79 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja mal wieder sehr professionell meinen eigenen Schatten mit abgelichtet



Lange Schatten für lange Kerls!


----------



## epic2006 (19. März 2010)

Na wenns bei euch jetzt schon so ausschaut, dann nehm ich doch über Ostern auch ein eigenes Bike mit.

@Lars: Du wirst Dir wehtun, ganz sicher

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## pago79 (19. März 2010)

nicht doch, ich fahre doch grundsätzlich immer ganz sachte

Bring mal ruhig das Hagan oder so mit, für ne lustige Runde sollte es allemal reichen...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## aggressor2 (19. März 2010)

frühling is da!
mehr fahrräder!
mehr bilder!


----------



## stefan9113 (19. März 2010)

da find ich keine Worte, traumhaft schöne  Bilder


----------



## aggressor2 (19. März 2010)




----------



## Rennkram (21. März 2010)

Sonne


----------



## aggressor2 (21. März 2010)

gestern warn 2 meiner räder unterwegs.





war ne große truppe, aber die neue technik hat ihnen auch ncih viel genützt.









nach knapp 6.5h, davon 2 nochmal alleine bergrauf und -runter war ich wieder zu hause. das etto is einfach ne geile kiste...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (21. März 2010)

Hi,

wieder schöne Bilder ,
... etwas offtopic, bei uns wars nicht so toll, zwar warm, aber nichts berauschendes, deshalb hab ich mir das was gebastelt .....  äh gebraut .





links ein Böckchen und rechts ein Ducksteiner, beide untergärig, jetzt noch ne gute Woche gären lassen und dann in Flaschen abfüllen. Nach ca. 4 Wochen Reifezeit wird geerntet. Wie heißt es so schön '_*Hopfen und Malz, rein in den Hals*_' 

prost, schönen Sonntag noch Euch allen, bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## GT-Sassy (21. März 2010)

Sonne, Wind, +8°C und Klassicher "SingleSpeeder"


----------



## divergent! (21. März 2010)

@alex...auf den bildern siehts ja gar nicht so eklig nach regen aus. hast du ein rad von dir verliehen oder wie?

beim nächsten mal bin ich auch am start


----------



## aggressor2 (21. März 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> @alex...auf den bildern siehts ja gar nicht so eklig nach regen aus. hast du ein rad von dir verliehen oder wie?
> 
> beim nächsten mal bin ich auch am start



war ja auch gestern. da wars nur windig. die bilder von heute sind schlecht.
das wheeler hab ich gestern mal verpumpt. der kollesche hat grad kein ordentliches 

und das will ich hoffen.


----------



## tonicbikes (21. März 2010)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wieder schöne Bilder ,
> ... etwas offtopic, bei uns wars nicht so toll, zwar warm, aber nichts berauschendes, deshalb hab ich mir das was gebastelt .....  äh gebraut .
> ...




Auch sehr schön und bestimmt sehr köstlich

grüsse
tonic


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (21. März 2010)

Bei uns war das Wetter auch nicht berauschend  , aber wir mussten ja eh die Weine für die Hochzeit aussuchen, hicks


----------



## stefan9113 (21. März 2010)

Hi,

ist doch auch schön. Wann gehts los?

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## bonebreaker666 (21. März 2010)

Bei uns war's heut zwar temperaturmäßig OK, dafür teils ziemlich heftiger Wind incl. kleiner Schauer zwischendrin..also fluggs den Strassenlaufradsatz drauf und los...und nach knapp 15km den Rückweg zu Fuß angetreten - beide Flansche der Vorderradnabe gerissen


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (21. März 2010)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ist doch auch schön. Wann gehts los?
> 
> ...



Im Juli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hendr1k (21. März 2010)

bonebreaker666 schrieb:


> ... beide Flansche der Vorderradnabe gerissen



US-Mist ?


----------



## bonebreaker666 (21. März 2010)

tune MIG...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (21. März 2010)

bonebreaker666 schrieb:


> tune MIG...


----------



## zaskar-le (21. März 2010)

Wie bei Frank steckten auch wir mitten in den Vorbereitungen, das Wetter ist aber auch wirklich lausig.

















Hätten wir dünnere Pinsel gehabt, wäre das Rad mit Skinwalls bestückt!


----------



## höhenangst (21. März 2010)

hab die letzte schöne Stunde des Tages genutzt und die Feldwege um Ro unsicher gemacht , das schöne , mit dem Rad wird man von den Autofahrern auf dem Heimweg nicht übersehen


----------



## stefan9113 (21. März 2010)

Hi Thomas,

schönes Bild, kannst dich beim nächsten Besuch schon mal auf die Bierprobe einstellen .


@Frank, die Karten schon gedruckt?

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (21. März 2010)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> @Frank, die Karten schon gedruckt?
> 
> bis dann ...
> 
> Stefan



Ja Stefan, hat mein Kumpel aus der Schweiz gemacht  

Mfg Frank


----------



## stefan9113 (21. März 2010)

gut, ich dacht ja nur, ich könnt Dir was Gutes tun ....


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (21. März 2010)

Ich denke wir werden da eher im Aufkleberbereich mal wieder zusammen tätig werden müssen  . Aber trotzdem Danke, dass Du dran gedacht hast 
Mfg Frank


----------



## bonebreaker666 (22. März 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


>


 
So hätte meine mit Sicherheit auch ausgesehen (allerdings beidseitig), wenn ich noch ein paar meter weiter gefahren wäre...glücklicherweise isses so "nur" bei Rissen geblieben und keinem Bruch...


----------



## divergent! (22. März 2010)

wie war die denn eingespeicht? radial oder gekreuzt?


----------



## floating (22. März 2010)

Es durfte heute an die frische Luft.
Klassisch ist hier nur der Sattel und der Fahrer, der auf den Bildern natürlich nicht zu sehen ist.




























​


----------



## tofino73 (22. März 2010)

Sogar die Autobahnplaner denken an uns Biker: Neue Umfahrung Zürich-West





Happy trails


----------



## divergent! (23. März 2010)

@floating: sehr schönes teil. steht mir dieses jahr auch noch bevor, der aufbau eines tt-rades. allerdings etwas gestörter
möchtest du keine hochprofilfelgen fahren? würde das teil optisch noch brutaler machen. sind das die normalen sram schalthebel oder die b2c?

und du kannst beim flite auf der nase sitzen? ich hab extra nen entsprechend gepolsterten sattel hier liegen.


----------



## floating (23. März 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> @floating: sehr schönes teil. steht mir dieses jahr auch noch bevor, der aufbau eines tt-rades. allerdings etwas gestörter
> möchtest du keine hochprofilfelgen fahren? würde das teil optisch noch brutaler machen. sind das die normalen sram schalthebel oder die b2c?
> 
> und du kannst beim flite auf der nase sitzen? ich hab extra nen entsprechend gepolsterten sattel hier liegen.




tja, das mit den hochprofilfelgen ist so eine sache.
diese hier haben grad mal 70 kilometer runter und müssen schon nachzentriert werden.
das mal zum strassenbelag in berlin. tausende von schlaglöchern.
im sommer werde ich mir wohl eine satz zipp zulegen.
die sram sind 500 tt.
die optimale sattellösung ist das nicht.
vorher war ein slr tt montiert.
das ging gar nicht.
fast jede veränderung eines sattels bedeutet auch eine nachträgliche veränderung von vorbau, armauflagen und den extensions.
drei vorbauten habe ich schon verbraucht.
allein bei der der positionsveränderung von lenkerhaltung auf aeroposition bringt ein nach vorne rutschen auf dem sattel mit sich.
pedalen müssen auch getauscht werden. die schaumsclhäger sind einfach mist. man bekommt kein druck auf die pedale.
vieles merkt man erst später, wenn man alle teile zusammen hat.
fehlkäufe von komponenten sind hier keine seltenheit.
die problematik ist, wenn die maschine nicht passt, dann macht sie kein spass und man wird rückenkrank oder bekommt oberarme wie popeye; weil der vorbau zu weit weg ist und die schultern das ganze gewicht vom oberkörper abfangen.
das einestellen eines solchen rades ist wirklich eine tortur, dagen ist das einstellen eine grafton bremse im dunkeln ein kinderspiel.
also überlege lieber dreimal und messe viermal vorher, was du kaufst.


----------



## kadaverfleisch (23. März 2010)

floating schrieb:


> ​



Hier mal ein bisserl Stadbilderklärung:

Rechts im Hintergrund die Schweizerische Botschaft, falls den Schweizern mal di Pässe abhandenkommen. Wäre Wind gewesen, hätte man die Flagge auf dem Dach sicher erkennen können. Rechte Seite des Gebäudes stand schon zu Mauerzeiten da, links ist im Zuge der Entstehung des Regierungsviertels angebaut worden.

Gruss
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (23. März 2010)

@floating. das wär ja nicht mein erstes tt was ich besitze bzw besessen hab. bevor man einen vorbau am tt rad endgültig einbaut nehme ich da immer einen verstellbaren. gibts bei rose für 40. da kann man winkel und länge prima einstellen. lrs hatte ich am normalen renner mal einen mit 50mm carbonfelgen und novatec naben...der war bocksteif und kam keine 500 in der bucht. zipp ist teuer, da bezahlst du nur den namen. würde ich nicht kaufen. bei mir wirds nur noch etwas witziger...ich baue mir meine elektronische schaltung dann selber

so nun aber mal wieder zum radeln bei schönen wetter. man möge mir meinen unklassischen untersatz verzeihen...ich gelobe besserung....wenn meine sättel da sind

ich hab mich heute mal suizidal nen besonderen abhang runtergemachet. sieht auf den bildern öde aus...der ist aber nur gut 50-70cm breit, ganzjährig rutschig und fällt nach rechts ( also zum abhang ) hin ab. wenn man da runter hämmert und es kommt fußvolk wars das:





hier sieht man das abfällige etwas besser:





das macht die sache auch nicht einfacher:





und da gehts dann runter:





die strecke ist mal ein kumpel vor gut 14 jahren mit seinem adroit runter gehämmert. der war 1 minute unterwegs.....ich heute gut 10 mit fotopause und bremse.


----------



## Rennkram (23. März 2010)

Das Rad ist echt der Hammer


----------



## Radlerin (23. März 2010)

Ts, das Rad... das gehört ja gar nich hierher...  Aber die Wege, die du uns immer so zeigst, sind großartig!


----------



## divergent! (23. März 2010)

ich werd euch bald mit meinem rts und sintesi beglücken...dann passe ich hier auch rein. solange quäle ich euch mit neuerem gedöns


----------



## floating (23. März 2010)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Hier mal ein bisserl Stadbilderklärung:
> 
> Rechts im Hintergrund die Schweizerische Botschaft, falls den Schweizern mal di Pässe abhandenkommen. Wäre Wind gewesen, hätte man die Flagge auf dem Dach sicher erkennen können. Rechte Seite des Gebäudes stand schon zu Mauerzeiten da, links ist im Zuge der Entstehung des Regierungsviertels angebaut worden.
> 
> ...



super idee! 
ich hatte im letzten jahr auch mal daran gedacht architektur und landschaft zu erklären.


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (23. März 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> ich werd euch bald mit meinem rts und sintesi beglücken...dann passe ich hier auch rein. solange quäle ich euch mit neuerem gedöns




Warum gibt es solche Beiträge nicht im "Singlespeed" und "Youngtimer"-Forum? 

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Spaltinho (23. März 2010)

Das Bild mit dem Löwen ist super geworden !
Rad und Statue haben sehr ähnliche Proportionen, was ich ziemlich cool finde. Deshalb häng ich das hier nochmal in groß an:


----------



## epic2006 (23. März 2010)

So, war heute auch mal unterwegs, das Wetter war ja geradezu einladend: 18° und Sonne:



der Weg zum Berg, an der Isar entlang, zum Glück heute ohne Touristenslalom:



und der Aufstieg zur Denkalm bei Lenggries



unterwegs noch einen verwitterten Stadl gefunden:



und das Ende der Tour an der Denkalm:



für ein Bild einheimischer Kaltgetränke hat dann der Akku nicht mehr gereicht.

Schön war´s, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## pago79 (23. März 2010)

Wie jetzt, sag bloß du bist zur Denkalm rauf und die Hütte hatte offen
Sieht ja alles schon recht schneefrei aus...

Gruß
Lars

P.S. Die Decals kommen doch gut, weiß gar nicht was du hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (23. März 2010)

ja die hütte hatte offen und zu unserer überraschung haben wir sogar was zu trinken bekommen

gruß gerrit

neongelb bekommst du bescheid die tage


----------



## cschrahe (23. März 2010)

Früh Feierabend gemacht und los gehts ...




Matschig wars dann doch noch, hatte ich mit gerechnet ...




... aber damit nicht !! 




Gegen Ende der Tour dann noch ein kleines Schildersudoku  wie sie hier im Wald an vielen Bäumen rumhängen




Und wieder daheim gleich von der Frau zum Baümeschneiden verdonnert 




Aber sich im Garten aufzuhalten kann ja auch schön sein 




Gruß, Christof


----------



## gtbiker (23. März 2010)

Ebenfalls früher Feierabend gemacht und noch bissl raus, die Sonne genießen....


----------



## epic2006 (23. März 2010)

Richtig gute Bilder, vor allem das Letzte hat was


----------



## divergent! (23. März 2010)

sagt mal habt ihr auch grad diese tierische unlust arbeiten zu gehen? also ganz ehrlich im winter bin ich echt gerne auf arbeit...da ist warm und wetter ist eh sauisch. aber aktuell bei dem herrlichen wetter ärgert man sich doch grün und blau wenn man mal 1 tag verschenkt hat.

@spaltinho...das mit den proportionen ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen...fetzt.


----------



## aggressor2 (23. März 2010)

arbeit nich, aber fh. hab immer sehnsüchtig ausm fenster gekuckt und als dann endlich schluss war, wars bewölkt und kalt. aber als ich später nochmal los musste, wars wieder sonnig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (23. März 2010)

kann man nicht mal offiziel ne 30 stunden woche einführen? dann müssten auch mehr arbeiten gehen und ich hätte mehr frei


----------



## epic2006 (23. März 2010)

ich hab 42h die woche und es klappt auch mit dem biken 30h ginge auch aber dann könnte ich mir die schönen blingbling teile nicht mehr leisten/gönnen.


----------



## pago79 (23. März 2010)

aber du hast Schichtdienst...
Perfektes Wetter zum biken im Harz und ich hab Spätschicht
Muß mich zwischen den Außendienstterminen echt zusammenreißen um nicht einfach mal...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## divergent! (23. März 2010)

naja im endeffekt müsste man ja fast gleich viel haben. wenn alle 30 stunden gehen braucht man ja 1-2 ,wie viel auch immer noch, kollegen mehr um aufs gleiche arbeitspensum zu kommen. dh es gehen mehr arbeiten--------mehr zahlen ein----man könnte weniger sozialabgaben rein theoretisch machen da ja eh mehr in den pott kommt. aber das ist theorie und irgendwie müssen unsere bonzen ja mit ihren familienangehörigen auch mal kuschelig wohin fliegen können und sich die posten zuschieben.

ich kann ja auch nur zw den diensten fahren wenn ich zb teildienst hab. sowas macht aber keinen spaß wenn man immer noch die arbeit irgendwie im nacken hat. und a bissl zeit fürs familienleben muss man ja auch noch haben.sonst ist die holde nicht mehr zu zügeln wenns nächste paket kommt


----------



## cschrahe (23. März 2010)

Ich bin leider viel über Nacht weg, wenn ich aber (wie heute) unter der Woche mal eine Baustelle in der Nähe habe, dann starte ich früher und gebe Extragas, damit ich schnell zu Hause bin. So klappts auch mit dem radeln. 
Sonst nur Sonntags früh, wenn die Familie noch schläft. 

Auf der Montage komme ich übrigens auf +- 60 Stunden in der Woche (ohne Samstage, die kommen noch 1-2 mal/Monat dazu und ab und zu Sonntags). Ich hätte auch nix gegen eine 30 Stundenwoche (bei vollem Lohn), nur macht da -glaube ich- mein Chef nicht mit


----------



## divergent! (24. März 2010)

sicher nicht deshalb schiebst du ja unmenschliche überstunden

aber das ist ja so in dtl....wer arbeiten geht ist selber schuld. man wird nur bestraft dafür.


----------



## SingleLight (24. März 2010)

Oh, das Rocky in Grün und Monostay hat mich schwach gemacht
Sehr geiler Rahmen... Den will ich auch

Gruß
Christian


----------



## wtb_rider (24. März 2010)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Oh, das Rocky in Grün und Monostay hat mich schwach gemacht
> Sehr geiler Rahmen... Den will ich auch
> 
> Gruß
> Christian



das kann ich genau so unterschreiben.
nur mit der ausnahme das ich kein rocky brauche. 
aber das ist ein hammer radl,....und die farbe mit den skinwalls ist echt lecker.
jut jemacht!


----------



## felixdelrio (24. März 2010)

Eine kleine Runde (was meine Schulter momentan so zulässt) ...


----------



## chowi (24. März 2010)

Welch ernster Blick...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (24. März 2010)

Heute hats bei mir trotz diesem traumhaften Wetter leider nur für einen kleinen Spaziergang von der Tiefgarage zum Klinikeingang gelangt 
Drinnen war das Wetter nicht ganz so gut, eher Schlagwetter


----------



## Radlerin (24. März 2010)

Titan für die nächsten Bastelarbeiten?! 

Wo ist denn die frische Narbe? Wie lange musst du wieder pausieren? Interessiert mich, weil ich auch noch Metall im Arm habe...

Gute Besserung jedenfalls! 

@Andreas: Schön, dass es wieder geht (wenn vielleicht auch nur kurz). Kurzärmelig! Brrrr


----------



## kadaverfleisch (24. März 2010)

Äh Claudia, da schauen schon noch weisse Ärmel unter dem T-Shört raus, nur weil du bei Andreas immer schwarz gewohnt bist, sind die nicht zu übersehen. 

Gruss
Micha


----------



## gtbiker (24. März 2010)

Danke!
Wenn ich nur wüsste was ich drauß basteln könnte....
War ein 3facher Sprunggelenksbruch Januar letztes Jahr, pausieren tu ich jetzt heute noch und morgen (Drainage raus). Freitag gehts wieder arbeiten, WE werd ich mal wieder sanft radeln


----------



## Splatter666 (24. März 2010)

Moin!

Die Teile sehen doch wie gemacht aus für nen selbstgedengelten Kettenspanner... 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (24. März 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Danke!
> Wenn ich nur wüsste was ich drauß basteln könnte....
> War ein 3facher Sprunggelenksbruch Januar letztes Jahr, pausieren tu ich jetzt heute noch und morgen (Drainage raus). Freitag gehts wieder arbeiten, WE werd ich mal wieder sanft radeln



Oh je, das steht mit im Herbst auch noch bevor, das Metall muss raus  . Ich hatte mir voriges Jahr auch das Sprunggelenk zerlegt


----------



## cschrahe (24. März 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Heute hats bei mir trotz diesem traumhaften Wetter leider nur für einen kleinen Spaziergang von der Tiefgarage zum Klinikeingang gelangt
> Drinnen war das Wetter nicht ganz so gut, eher Schlagwetter



Also hab ich das richtig verstanden? Die Sachen auf dem Bild waren quasi eingebaut, irgendwo im Bein?? 

Alles klar, ich verlier dann jetzt mal kurz mein Bewusstsein ... bis später


----------



## hendr1k (24. März 2010)

ich hab sowas am Schlüsselbein & wollte es eigentlich drin lassen.
Bsp.Bild (sieht bei mir genauso aus):







Die Ärtze meinten, bei jungen Leuten wird das wieder entfernt und bei älteren dringelassen,
und ich könne es mir aussuchen. (?)


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (24. März 2010)

Ich hatte schon mehrfach Metall in meinen Extremitäten und lasse es immer wieder entfernen auch wenn es nicht unbedingt sein muss  Stell Dir mal vor Du knallst wieder mit der Selben Stelle hin und es bricht knapp daneben. Dann  ist der alte Mist noch drin, total verwachsen und es muss noch was neues rein, nee lieber raus mit dem Mist 
Bisher habe ich mir aber erst die Beine und die Arme im Wechsel jeweils links und rechts gebrochen, also keine Seite doppelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hendr1k (24. März 2010)

naja, ich wollte nicht nochmal so einen Schnitt:


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (24. März 2010)

Das Herausnehmen ist nicht so derbe


----------



## Blumenhummer (24. März 2010)

Ist doch sehr schmückend.


----------



## wtb_rider (24. März 2010)

hendr1k schrieb:


> naja, ich wollte nicht nochmal so einen Schnitt:



kannste einen 1 A reißverschluss drauf tattooieren. ick würds machen bei soner astreinen narbe.


----------



## cschrahe (24. März 2010)

Na danke, jetzt kipp ich nochmal um ....


----------



## aggressor2 (24. März 2010)

das titan, was bei mir im finger war, hat mir die beugesehne in arsch gemacht. hab dem herrn doktor gesagt, dass da was reibt, aber er meinte das sei normal. dann mal fester zugepackt, es gab nen kleinen knall und durch war die sehne. das ganze noch im urlaub, weit ab der heimat, irreparabel. aber es is nur der kleine finger der linken hand, da hauts auch ohne beugesehne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (24. März 2010)

cschrahe schrieb:


> Na danke, jetzt kipp ich nochmal um ....



So, jetzt kippe ich auch mit


----------



## Koe (24. März 2010)

und damit es euch allen wieder etwas besser geht, ein paar bilder von meiner kleinen tour mit dem leihrad vom hotel (verdammt was tut mir jetzt der hintern weh).
ich bin zur zeit auf einem seminar am starnberger see und das wetter hier ist fantastisch. leider habe ich nicht viel davon, jeden tag bis 21:00 uhr programm, außer heute. 

gruß stefan


----------



## jörgl (24. März 2010)

Nach schnellem Pferdewechsel noch mal eine Runde durchs Unterholz. Hier sieht es aus wie nach 'Lothar'.....

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/601714]
	
[/URL]


----------



## gtbiker (24. März 2010)

cschrahe schrieb:


> Also hab ich das richtig verstanden? Die Sachen auf dem Bild waren quasi eingebaut, irgendwo im Bein??


Genau, bis heute vormittag ca. 11Uhr. Die Materialentfernung war zum Glück ambulant (morgen dann noch Drainage ziehen), der Unfall selber hat mir damals 2,5Wochen Krankenhaus beschert....ist beim schaltwerkputzen passiert


----------



## aggressor2 (24. März 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> ....ist beim schaltwerkputzen passiert



-> singlespeed ist gesünder


----------



## zaskar-le (24. März 2010)

Koe schrieb:


> starnberger see



Stefan, mein Neid ist Dir gewiss. Der Bereich um den Starnberger See war auf meinen früheren Touren gen Süden immer fest mit eingeplant, ich mag die Region sehr. Grüß mal schön!


----------



## aggressor2 (25. März 2010)

nach erfolglosem reifentest...





gings mit anderem geläuf doch nochmal raus.


----------



## divergent! (25. März 2010)

waren das die race king?


----------



## aggressor2 (25. März 2010)

komm hör mir auf...warum kauf ich auch drahtreifen?!
morgen versuch ich nochmal den stinkereifen draufzuziehn. wenn das nich klappt schmeiß ich den dreck weg, oder verkaufs wieder...


----------



## argh (26. März 2010)

Eigentlich wollte ich nur einkaufen, weil ich heute beim Nachtdienst mit Kochen an der Reihe bin. Aber weil´s Wetter so schön und der Terminkalender auch einigen Platz hatte, ist eine dreistündige Tour draus geworden. 

Eigentlich war´s aber eher Amphibien-Slalom:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (26. März 2010)

schön. ich muss mal wieder in den harz...

heute is das wetter echt bombig. 25° und praller sonnenschein. war vorhin 4h unterwegs und gleich gehts mitn nächsten kumpel nochmal raus

und technisch gesehn, gehört die blindschleiche aufm ersten bild nicht zu den amphibien...


und ein paar bilder von vorhin.
neues material, was dank mangelnder kondition auch nix bringt.





9,59kg stählerne perfektion, während einer pinkelpause wartend





päuschen an einem nicht jugendfreien tisch





diesmal etwas weiter gefahrn und wieder nen endgeilen singletrail gefunden.





mal kurz trinkreserven nachfüllen





und dann hier hoch...





blick auf kunitz und jena





wieder ne fesche singletrailhatz und dann ab nach hause essen fassen.

________________________________________________

später wars dann nichmehr so schön.
von südwesten kamen wolken, dicke wolken, aber trotzdem rauf aufn berg, oben angekommen, fahrrad abgestellt, der wind pfiff und ein löchlein im schläuchlein pfiff ebenfalls....und dann ein blitz und dann ein donner. da wird einem schon anders, wenn man am höchsten punkt in der umgebung steht und direkt drüber ein gewitter









also pumpe gezückt und so schnell wie möglich runter


----------



## zaskar-le (26. März 2010)

Klasse Fotos, Arne!


----------



## argh (26. März 2010)

Wenn du mal im Harz bist- meld dich doch! Vielleicht können wir zusammen ne Runde drehen...

Danke für die netten Worte.


----------



## aggressor2 (26. März 2010)

mal kuckn. im sommer mach ich in lübberechtsen () ein 3monatiges praktikum, da sollte das mal klappen.


----------



## gtbiker (27. März 2010)




----------



## MKAB (27. März 2010)

Sehr geile Fotos, auch die mit ohne Bike 

Wird ja hier immer mehr zum Art-Channel  gefällt mir!


----------



## höhenangst (28. März 2010)

gestern Abend ne Runde mit den Renner , da es den ganzen Tag geregnet hatte
Blick von der Schanze auf den Oybin mit Burgruine




danach "osterte" es sehr in der Oberlausitz




und zum Schluss etwas Sonnenuntergang


----------



## SpeedJunkee (28. März 2010)

Nee, nicht hier in Nürnberg. Da hat Petrus sein Netz nicht ausgebaut


----------



## cschrahe (28. März 2010)

Von oben trocken, von unten matschig. Zu schade für alten Stahl, so mußte meine Schlammschlampe wieder herhalten 
Auf der Tour wars noch zu dunkel für Fotos, aber daheim sah es dann so aus:











3 mal musste ich es unterwegs mit Stöcken entschlammen, da sich kein Rad mehr gedreht hat.
Nix für "alte Fahrräder" also 

Schönen Sonntag, Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (28. März 2010)

unter einsatz trockener schuhe...





aber zum gück schien die sonne.









und noch die sprudelnde saale





aber langsam brauch ich mal wieder ein neues fahrrad...kann ja nich ständig das gleiche zeigen.


----------



## wtb_rider (28. März 2010)

aber echt,.. hey!!!
gruss kay


----------



## zaskar-le (28. März 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> aber langsam brauch ich mal wieder ein neues fahrrad...kann ja nich ständig das gleiche zeigen.



Hast Du nicht mal drüben geschrieben, dass Du nicht mehr als ein Rad haben möchtest? Noch gar nicht so lange her, mein Lieber! Da siehst Du mal, wohin der ganze Retrokram führen kann.


----------



## divergent! (28. März 2010)

das ist echt grausam mit der radsucht. aber andere saufen und rauchen. zumal die räder ja im vergleich zu aktuellen krams doch relativ preisgünstig sind....da kann man sich 3-20 räder mehr leisten


----------



## stefan9113 (28. März 2010)




----------



## aggressor2 (29. März 2010)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Hast Du nicht mal drüben geschrieben, dass Du nicht mehr als ein Rad haben möchtest? Noch gar nicht so lange her, mein Lieber! Da siehst Du mal, wohin der ganze Retrokram führen kann.



echt? kann ncih sein...da war ich bestimmt noch jung und naiv
is aber echt so, mit dem budget für 1 akutelles hardtail kann man locker 2-3 retroein/zweigangkrücken unterhalten. finanziell kaum mehr aufwand...




divergent! schrieb:


> da kann man sich 3-20 räder mehr leisten



ich tendiere gefühlsmäßig eindeutig zu 20


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (29. März 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ich tendiere gefühlsmäßig eindeutig zu 20




ja das problem hab ich wohl auch bald


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (29. März 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> ja das problem hab ich wohl auch bald



Das "Problem" haben hier wohl alle


----------



## divergent! (29. März 2010)

wir sind sozusagen die frauen unter den männlichen radlern


----------



## epic2006 (30. März 2010)

Wieder an der Isar entlang, da in der Höhe nix bis wenig geht, diesmal mit 28"



Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## wtb_rider (30. März 2010)

heut kam die sonne doch noch etwas hinaus, und martin und icke sind noch ne runde gecruised.













und noch was für die holde beim nach hause kommen.
der focus liegt hier natürlich auf dem wesentlichen.





bis bald gruss kay


----------



## stefan9113 (30. März 2010)

schöne Bilder

hab auch welche 














schönen Feierabend noch,

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## v8mercedes (30. März 2010)

stefan, das wird aber auch mal wieder zeit

schönes bike


----------



## ph0 (30. März 2010)

gut getarnt der wauzi
und das bike ist natürlich oberfein


----------



## zaskar-le (30. März 2010)

Mannomann, wie bekommst Du trotz regelmäßiger Ausfahrten diesen Glanz auf Deine Rahmen?
Oder gibt es da spezielle Geheimmittelchen, wie z.B. regelmäßiges Wachs bei Autos?


----------



## divergent! (30. März 2010)

ja das rad ist sehr schick. wie funktioniert das mit der hr bremse'? ist das ein kipphebel oder flaschenzug?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (30. März 2010)

Hi,

Du siehst den Seilzug links, die Befestigung rechts und dann wippt das ganze, bremst wie sau, hätt ich auch nicht gedacht, Wenns am Wochenende gut ist dann kommt der Härtetest am Wendelstein.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## divergent! (30. März 2010)

kann ich mir vorstellen. ist ja ein netter hebel.


----------



## aggressor2 (30. März 2010)

die hr-bremse sieht echt geil aus!


----------



## zingel (30. März 2010)

cooles Santa!

ich würd aber unbedingt den hinteren Querzug der Bremse mit einem 
Bügelchen sichern, damit er nicht beim erstbesten Ästchen von der Rolle 
geschubst wird und in die Stollen gerät.


----------



## wtb_rider (30. März 2010)

da ist wat dran.
oder evtl ein röllchen mit einem höheren flansch drehen lassen und meinetwegen auch grün eloxen,...
grus kay


----------



## stefan9113 (31. März 2010)

Hi,

da ist was dran, orginal ist da eine Kunststoffrolle dran, die ist etwas tiefer ausgeschnitten, aber ohne Kugellager und häßlich, nachdem ich ja ne Drehbank hab, hatte ich mir das Teil schnell gebastelt, aber die Nut nicht tief genug gemacht. Kugellager liegen auch genug rum, Aluzeugs auch, also nochmal etwas nachbesseren und halt ne neue machen.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## stefan9113 (2. April 2010)

so, dann will ich mal für heut beginnen ...

























schöne Ostern Euch allen ...

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## HOLZWURM (2. April 2010)

Hallo

Und wie man sieht immer viel Holz vor der Hütte.

Ein sehr schöner Fichtenbestand.

Merci

Holzwurm


----------



## stefan9113 (2. April 2010)

soll ich mal nen Baum für Dich absägen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (2. April 2010)

was'n los hier, Eier suchen ist erst später  ...

Der Hund muß natürlich auch mal bewegt werden, also noch ne kleine Entdeckertour eingeschoben.





























bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Schaaf (2. April 2010)

Dem Hund gehts gut


----------



## gtbiker (2. April 2010)

Karfreitag, da war doch was....




Das Glas ist leer, wir fahren los.


----------



## divergent! (2. April 2010)

gtbiker: sehr schöne bilder haste da gemacht

so ich hab heute auch mal die zeit zwischen meinen diensten genutzt und das blingbling rad bei sonnenschein ausgeführt.

















und weil ich noch luft hatte konnte sich der neue kleine wuffi auch noch austoben....hat sich ja gut eingelebt

am anfang wars noch langweilig:





aber dann..............













so und gleich muss ich wieder auf arbeit...bei dem tollen wetter


----------



## stefan9113 (2. April 2010)

Wow, sehr schöne Bilder, das macht Spaß.


----------



## wtb_rider (2. April 2010)

zugegebener massen war das jestern aber bilder gabs trotzdem.

wir haben uns mal die location angeschaut in der es passieren wird. 





hierfür habn wir natürlich stress mit dem security typen bekommen, aber wat so richtige outlaws sind....





dann eben unten...





und schon wieder stress mit der security weil mein rad am spendenobelisk steht und orginal ton "es die leute am spenden hindert"
wohlgemerkt wir waren alleine, aber gut





mit der hr nabe ist irgend was faul, die knackt. hmm mal sehn hat jemand ne ahnung?

bis bald
gruss kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (2. April 2010)

Schicker Vorbau 

Die Location ist aber auch nicht ohne  Bei uns wird's ein Jagdschloss (Waldidyll  )


----------



## wtb_rider (2. April 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Die Location ist aber auch nicht ohne



wem sagste das, hab schon bezahlt....




det bild ist von flickr geklaut
da wird langgegangen....... bald


----------



## epic2006 (2. April 2010)

So, im Harz war auch schönes Wetter, der Herr Kapitän war auch bereit für ne Runde und Lars hat mich gezwungen

Es waren unterwegs ein Kona, ein GT und das altbekannte Hagan:



Der Herr Kapitän wurde zu 26" gezwungen und schien auch seinen Spaß zu haben



in der Mitte des Trails dann wunderbarer Ausblick:






und zum Schluß ein kleines Pläuschchen am Steinberg:




Bis zum Nächsten, Gruß, Gerrit, Lars und der Herr Kapitän


----------



## argh (2. April 2010)

Yeah... war lässig, immer hinterher zu fahren. 

Gerrit: schickste mir die Bilder bitte per Mail rüber?


----------



## wubu (2. April 2010)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> und schon wieder stress mit der security weil mein rad am spendenobelisk steht und orginal ton "es die leute am spenden hindert"
> wohlgemerkt wir waren alleine, aber gut




Ist das der freundliche dreinblickende Herr oben rechts im Bild???
Mir ist vor ein paar Jahren im Park des Schloß Charlottenburg eine Dame auf dem Rad hinterhergefahren, hat mich angehalten und mir erklärt, daß Radfahren hier nicht erlaubt ist.


Die Farbe vom Funk ist der Hammer!!!


----------



## aggressor2 (2. April 2010)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> und schon wieder stress mit der security weil mein rad am spendenobelisk steht und orginal ton "es die leute am spenden hindert"
> wohlgemerkt wir waren alleine, aber gut



hättste das viel schönere ritchey dahin gestellt, hätt er bestimmt nix gesagt


----------



## cschrahe (2. April 2010)

Ich steh voll auf das Funk. Sehr geile Farbe! Sind das Litening oder Grafton-Kurbeln?


----------



## aggressor2 (2. April 2010)

wer hätts gedacht, ich hab auch ein paar bilder geschossen. aber diesmal bin ich in der alten heimat, mein cadex besuchen.





















hab auch mal ein bisschen mit der makro funktion rumgespielt


----------



## wtb_rider (3. April 2010)

wubu schrieb:


> Ist das der freundliche dreinblickende Herr oben rechts im Bild???
> Mir ist vor ein paar Jahren im Park des Schloß Charlottenburg eine Dame auf dem Rad hinterhergefahren, hat mich angehalten und mir erklärt, daß Radfahren hier nicht erlaubt ist.
> 
> 
> Die Farbe vom Funk ist der Hammer!!!



alter sehr gutes auge, genau das isser. hab ich selbst nochnichtmal gesehen.
RESPEKT...


----------



## kadaverfleisch (3. April 2010)

cschrahe schrieb:


> Ich steh voll auf das Funk. Sehr geile Farbe! Sind das Litening oder Grafton-Kurbeln?



LITENING


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## v8mercedes (3. April 2010)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> alter sehr gutes auge, genau das isser. hab ich selbst nochnichtmal gesehen.
> RESPEKT...



ich dachte zuerst, er meint clara


----------



## stefan9113 (3. April 2010)

Hi alle,

heute noch traumhaftes Wetter und die Zeit richtig genutzt.

















das wars heut, bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## höhenangst (3. April 2010)

Hi, 
bei uns ist das Wetter bis jetzt top , hab mit Stefan (dem Fullybessesenem   ) ne schöne Runde gedreht 




leider etwas zu spät nach Hause gekommen , deshalb 2 mal fast das gleiche Bild

wünsch Euch schöne Ostern


----------



## Briggtopp (3. April 2010)

wtb_rider schrieb:


>



Herrlich das Brodie 



stefan9113 schrieb:


>





Über Stefan´s Bikes glaub ich brauch man nicht viel zu sagen, außer, immer wieder Granaten


----------



## Kruko (3. April 2010)

Ich kann zwar nicht mit so viel Sonne dienen wie Stefan, aber es blieb zumindest von oben her trocken 

War mal wieder Zeit für das Edelmetal





Xizang mit mir (leider nur der Selbstauslöser, daher Standbild)





Am Hölleberg oberhalb von Deisel





War wieder eine schöne Runde mit reichlich Höhenmetern


----------



## Myxin (3. April 2010)

Schöne Bilder, die Lust auf mehr machen


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (3. April 2010)

RaceFace am GT sieht gar nicht mal so schlecht aus, ich dachte das passt überhaupt nicht  da werd ich wohl mal eine ans Zassi stecken


----------



## schnegg314 (3. April 2010)

Keine Schlösser und Seen in der Nähe, dafür Berge!


----------



## wtb_rider (3. April 2010)

keine ahnung wie das wetter heut nachmittag war.

wir können auch lustig sein ohne fahrrad zu fahren.
kellerkinder halt.

micha:




klassisches standfoto "overshoulder" auf den gast
tom




man findet immer was zum anglotzen da unten
andreas, tom, und slinshot 




und letztlich die verewignung auf dem "rohr of fame"
andreas, tom, micha, tobi, alex




das nächste mal muss ick noch mehr gas bei der iso zahl geben dann wirds auch scharf,...
gruss kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pago79 (3. April 2010)

Heuer war es Zeit das Klein mal endlich auszuprobieren...





fährt gut

Gruß
Lars


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (4. April 2010)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> das nächste mal muss ick noch mehr gas bei der iso zahl geben dann wirds auch scharf,...
> gruss kay



Das kann aber auch nach hinten losgehen Kay


----------



## GT-Sassy (4. April 2010)

Verdauungsrunde bei nicht so schönen Wetter,


----------



## chusma (4. April 2010)

Hi,
Having a walk around Mount Jarrio, in Asturias.
Cheers,
Chus


----------



## chusma (4. April 2010)

Last five pics...
Nice thread, guys.
Cheers,
Chus


----------



## stefan9113 (5. April 2010)

Hi Chus,

looks great there, nice pics .

bye Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (5. April 2010)

Hi alle,

man verzeihe mir bitte folgende Bilder, aber heute hatte ich mir andere Ziele gesetzt, deshalb bin ich mal kurz auf das Bionicon ne ordentliche Runde gefahren. Einsatzzweck heute Speed und Sicherheit, denn ich wußte nicht was mich heute da oben erwartet. Dafür ist das Bionicon mit der Geometrieverstellung die erste Wahl. Und es war wie vermutet das volle Programm, unten ein Regenschauer, in der Mitte zwei Graupelschauer und oben hats dann geschneit . Zwischendrin ein paar Schneefelder, der Winter ist dieses Jahr wirklich hartnäckig . 

da wo's hell ist wäre normalerweise der Wendelstein 





der erste Graupelschauer ... vom Wendelstein noch nichts in Sicht









er hat sich dann kurz gezeigt und ja es war so kalt wie's aussieht 









ein kleines Päuschen muß auch sein 





Kraft geschöpft und sich konzentriert die Abfahrt runtergestürzt, es leben die Scheibenbremsen 













so jetzt erstmal konrollieren ob noch alle Zehen da sind, zwischenzeitlich war ich mir da oben nicht ganz sicher.

so, jetzt noch einen schönen Ostermontag Euch allen, bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## cschrahe (5. April 2010)

Ich war heute auch auf modernem Drahtesel unterwegs. 
Das Wetter sah zunächst nicht so freundlich aus 




Dann gabs Mißverständnisse mit der Routenführung (das Rad steht in angegebener Fahrtrichtung  )




Also rüber über den tobenden Fluß, doch irgendwas hatte ich am anderen Ufer vergessen   (Suchbild)




Nachdem ich dann 1280 Höhenmeter in den Beinen hatte, kam mir kurz vor dem Ende der brutalsten Steigung dieser Kumpel vor die Linse, der irgendwie meine momentane Gefühlslage ausdrückte 




Und einen klugen Spruch hatte er auch für mich parat




Aber nach der Tour ist vor dem Essen So lud meine Frau ihren abgekämpften Mann zum "Akku aufladen" ein, weil er so leidend aussah 




Gruß, Christof


----------



## Davidbelize (5. April 2010)

0.000000000234   vitamine

ob ditt reicht den akku aufzuladen?














sieht aber lecker aus.


----------



## stefan9113 (5. April 2010)

ein Votec


----------



## cschrahe (5. April 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> 0.000000000234   vitamine
> 
> ob ditt reicht den akku aufzuladen?
> 
> sieht aber lecker aus.



*1*.000000234 Vitamine (war ja ein Salat vorweg)  Aber das Weizen reißts raus.

@ Stefan
Auch fast schon ein Oldtimer, zumindest optisch, wenn man sich die neuen, hydroverbogenen Modelle so anschaut


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. April 2010)

Dafür wars bei mir Heute Retro mit Sonnenschein



war eine kleine Geschichtsrunde im Landkreis


----------



## aggressor2 (5. April 2010)

samstag gabs früh dollen himmel.





dann 60km singlespeed mitn cadex.













sonntag 40 im fast-renntempo, mit vielen trage-, schiebe- und klettereinlagen, dank zahlreicher hindernisse baumiger herkunft

und heute 4h mit meiner stadtgurke im gelände.


----------



## Radlerin (5. April 2010)

Witziges Bild, das vorletzte! 

@Stefan: Oh man, warum ist denn bei dir immer noch Winter?!  Behalt das weiße Zeugs ja bei dir!


----------



## gtbiker (6. April 2010)

Was für die Nacht....

Altersgemäße Verpflegung




Raus aus der Alltagskleidung




Kontrollblick, alles gut; los gehts, dem faulen Sack in den Hintern treten.




Endlich ein Rad, Lichtblicke für alle.








Raus, raus; immer nur weg. Kennzeichen einer ganzen Generation.


----------



## mountenbike (6. April 2010)

sehr schöne bilder und auch das rad gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (6. April 2010)

Hi alle,

schnell noch den Hund fertigmachen .





























so und jetzt einen schönen Feierabend

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## johnnyra (6. April 2010)

Immer wieder dieser EINE Hund... Stefan, hast du nicht mal was in Rahmenfarbe??  [edit: so viele schöne Räder und immer derselbe Hund dabei, fotomäßig interessant wär doch zu jedem Rad ein farblich passendes Getier]

Ach ja, heißes Eisen! [edit: =das Bike]


----------



## stefan9113 (6. April 2010)

ich steh auf der Leitung ?


----------



## zaskar-le (6. April 2010)

Richtig klasse, Tewje und Stefan!

@tewje: Deine Bilder erkennt man sofort! 
Ziehst Du die so aus der Kamera oder entsteht die spezielle Stimmung über Nachbearbeitung?


----------



## johnnyra (6. April 2010)

Nö, ich hab mich wohl nur nicht eindeutig ausgedrückt. hab's oben geändert


----------



## stefan9113 (6. April 2010)

ja, aber es sitzt ja auch immer der selbe Fahrer drauf ....  und das Getier freut sich jedesmal wie Sau wenns wieder losgeht .


----------



## stefan9113 (6. April 2010)

Hi,

bei den Bildern von Tewje kann ich nur zustimmen, sind immer wieder wunderschön anzuschauen .


----------



## gtbiker (6. April 2010)

@Christian; verschieden, mal so, mal so. Aber generell hab ich so meine Vorstellungen wie das aussehen soll. Danke!

Danke auch dir Stefan!


----------



## zingel (6. April 2010)

hab mir noch so eine ultrakleine Schrottknipse besorgt, die locker in's Trikot passt.







zumindest schauen die Reifen alt aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badbushido (6. April 2010)

Studänt set mer sii

Ech hätt no gärn es Foti chli meh links


----------



## kadaverfleisch (6. April 2010)

badbushido schrieb:


> Studänt set mer sii...



...bei vollem Lohnausgleich


----------



## mini.tom (7. April 2010)

Danke Kay für die super Bilder aus Kellergewölbe ;-) 
@Stefan: welch geiles Yeti du da jetzt hast - Neidfaktor = 100% ;-) 
Mfg 
Tom


----------



## Jesus Freak (7. April 2010)

@ Stefan: Langsam glaub ich Dir das mit dem nicht ausreichenden Weitwinkelobjektiv....
Aber kannst Du es nicht uns im Classic Forum zuliebe mal versuchen, ein Gruppenfoto zu schießen?


----------



## stefan9113 (7. April 2010)

ich glaub nicht, sorry


----------



## MKAB (7. April 2010)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> @ Stefan: Langsam glaub ich Dir das mit dem nicht ausreichenden Weitwinkelobjektiv....
> Aber kannst Du es nicht uns im Classic Forum zuliebe mal versuchen, ein Gruppenfoto zu schießen?





stefan9113 schrieb:


> ich glaub nicht, sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (7. April 2010)

... ich bekam das mal als Antwort ...



> ... aber die neulich im garten usw sind fuer mich einfach nur  aufschneiderei. period



werd mich hüten und nochmal mehr als 3 zu fotografieren.


----------



## felixdelrio (7. April 2010)

mini.tom schrieb:


> Danke Kay für die super Bilder aus Kellergewölbe ;-)


----------



## gtbiker (7. April 2010)

Sag mal zingeli, sind das da hinten Eiger, Mönch und die olle Jungfrau? Solche schönen Berge


----------



## stefan9113 (7. April 2010)

dafür hab ich ein paar andere Bilder 

















sie war natürlich mit dabei   ....





eins hab ich noch 





bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## epic2006 (7. April 2010)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> ... ich bekam das mal als Antwort ...
> 
> 
> 
> werd mich hüten und nochmal mehr als 3 zu fotografieren.



und von so etwas lässt Du Dich beeinflussen? Wer was hat ist mir persönlich egal, aber die Antwort die Du da bekommen hast... Meine Meinung ist: wer arbeitet darf auch mal zeigen was er sich verdient hat. Und damit meine ich nicht das Netto das am Monatsende auf dem Konto steht sondern die Arbeit die Du in Deine Bikes steckst.

Zeig ruhig 3-?? Yeti´s, ist bestimmt ein schöner Anblick und die Neidhammel können zu Hause bleiben!

Gruß, Gerrit

ok ich war zu spät und Stefan lässt sich nicht beeinflussen


----------



## zingel (7. April 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Sag mal zingeli, sind das da hinten Eiger, Mönch und die olle Jungfrau? Solche schönen Berge



yep!


----------



## gtbiker (7. April 2010)

Super, danke! Hoffe die Berge Ende Mai wiedermal live sehen zu können


----------



## MKAB (7. April 2010)

@ Stefan: Sehr geil!!! 

Und vor allem (wie geil ist das denn???):
Vor 2 Tagen noch Bilder mit Schnee und Bergen und nun schönster Sonnenschein mit grünen Wiesen und Seen 

...da würd ich auch gern wohnen!


----------



## Myxin (7. April 2010)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> ... ich bekam das mal als Antwort ...
> 
> 
> 
> werd mich hüten und nochmal mehr als 3 zu fotografieren.


 
Stefan, ich verstehe, das man da erstmal sprachlos ist. Aber meine Güte, da steht man doch drüber. Diese Kommentare kommen zu 99,9% von irgendwelchen Neidhammeln, die entweder die Zeit oder das Geld nicht haben, sich mit so einer Leidenschaft einem Hobby zu widmen.

Wäre mir egal..... ich finde die Räder traumhaft und eine Gesamtaufnahme fände ich schon imponierend. Schon um meiner Frau zu zeigen....''Du, Schatzi, wenn Du denkst, daß nur ich radtechnisch eine Meise habe.... ich kenne da welche, da nistet 'ne ganze Kolonie.....


----------



## felixdelrio (7. April 2010)

Myxin schrieb:


> Diese Kommentare kommen zu 99,9% von irgendwelchen Neidhammeln, die entweder die Zeit oder das Geld nicht haben, sich mit so einer Leidenschaft einem Hobby zu widmen.



Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Es gibt hier einige Menge Leute, die den Keller voll Zeugs haben, dass es Dir den Schweiss auf die Stirn treibt. Von denen wirst Du nie ein Bild sehen, allenfalls mal einen Beitrag (wenn sie sich denn herablassen) ...

Hat halt jeder seine eigene Art seine Bikes zu präsentieren. Ich persönlich habe nix gegen 3 Boulder nebeneinander und halte das auch nicht für Aufschneiderei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Myxin (7. April 2010)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Es gibt hier einige Menge Leute, die den Keller voll Zeugs haben, dass es Dir den Schweiss auf die Stirn treibt. Von denen wirst Du nie ein Bild sehen, allenfalls mal einen Beitrag (wenn sie sich denn herablassen) ...


 
Aus der anonymen Deckung heraus ist es einfach, um sich zu schlagen und dabei relativ unangreifbar zu bleiben. Ich habe kein Problem damit, wenn jemand so wenig wie möglich von sich preisgeben möchte. Dann soll er aber den Extrovertierten auch ihren Spaß lassen....


----------



## pago79 (7. April 2010)

Zurück zum Thema.
Es ist endlich wieder an der zeit für die kleine Feierabendrunde





Gruß
Lars


----------



## gtbiker (7. April 2010)

*GT*ea Time! Schwarz, kompakt, schnell. (Aber noch nicht fertig)
































































Was stimmt hier nicht?


----------



## wtb_rider (7. April 2010)

steht uffm kopp det bild.


----------



## divergent! (8. April 2010)

schonmal überlegt deine bilder in ne ausstellung zu geben?

die sind sehr sehr gut!


----------



## Radlerin (8. April 2010)

Muss doch eigentlich ne Spiegelreflex sein, deine Cam, oder? Mit ner Kompakten kriegt man das doch bestimmt nicht hin? Hast du ne spezielle Tasche oder hältst du immer an, Rucksack ab, DSLR raus, Foto machen, einpacken, Rucksack wieder aufsetzen, weiterfahren, anhalten, Rucksack ab...

Tolle Bilder! 

Lars, deins ist auch sehr schick. Schöööne Farben!


----------



## gtbiker (8. April 2010)

wtbraider; juuut 

divergenz vs. konvergenz; nenene, von guten Fotos bin ich noch weit entfernt und meine eigentliche fotografische Zielgruppe ist was ganz anderes....aber danke!

Radlerin; bisher Rucksack mit einer offenen Fototasche darin, geht recht schnell. Ist ne DSLR (400D), zur Zeit ausschließlich mit 50er Festbrennweite. Mittlerweile gibts aber auch echt gute Kompakte, z.Bsp. die G11 von Canon, die können einiges. Danke!


----------



## MKAB (8. April 2010)

Sooo, war zwar schon vorgestern, aber jetzt erst Zeit gehabt...

Hatte endlich mal Zeit zum Schrauben und deshalb hat sich die
Lenkzentrale etwas verändert. Nicht mehr 100% classic, aber der
Rücken dankts 









Saftig! Ein Grauverlauffilter steht schon länger auf der Liste.
Dann ist der Himmel auch nicht immer so farblos/ausgeblichen...
Mist! Hier hätte die EBV noch einiges retten können!












Ballungsgebiet-Nähe hat nicht nur Vorteile:




Heute ists schon wieder nicht so schönes Wetter hier


----------



## stefan9113 (8. April 2010)

SONNE, URLAUB, BIKEN, Hund und morgen mach ich mir ein lecker Weißbier, dann solls nämlich regnen 

































bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wieweitnoch? (8. April 2010)

Stefan, ich frage mich immer wieder wie viele dieser feinen Bikes sich in deinem Besitz befinden ? Wieder mal Top das Bike !


----------



## stefan9113 (8. April 2010)

nun ja, das eine oder andere ist schon da


----------



## WilliWildsau (8. April 2010)

Das Forum ist echt zu groß Absolut geniale Bilder hier und die Räder sowieso Es lohnt sich doch immer auch mal in den anderen Bereichen reinzuschauen. Macht weiter so. Es ist echt immer wieder schön zu sehen, wieviele geniale Informationen doch auch angeboten werden einfach nur aus Freude an der Sache! Danke


----------



## stefan9113 (8. April 2010)

ich hab noch welche gefunden 





... noch schnell gemacht bevor das Wetter umschlägt ...


----------



## Briggtopp (8. April 2010)

wie immer Top Stefan  vor allem das ganz Links


----------



## Splatter666 (8. April 2010)

Stefan, Stefan, Stefan,

eigentlich hatte ich mal geplant, dir irgendwann einmal einen Kalender mit Bildern deiner Bikes zu basteln, so just for fun. Aber n 12seiter is zu klein und n 365er einfach zu aufwändig, auch wenn du dafür genug Material hättest 

Ciao, Splat

PS: Ich vermisse den Wasserfall...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (8. April 2010)

Hi,

mach halt Wochenblätter, das ist dann so mittendrin, vom Umfang her .

... ich war dann noch ganz kurz ...













und dann bekam ich Besuch ....





der war ganz zutraulich













bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Shamus (8. April 2010)

Heute...


----------



## divergent! (8. April 2010)

bleib mir bloss fern mit dem eklig weißen gelumpe...oder soll ich lieber so machen weil hier die sonne scheint und fast 20° waren?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdCUpiI1MSA"]YouTube- The Simpsons-Nelson Muntz -Ha! Ha![/nomedia]


----------



## aggressor2 (8. April 2010)

hab eben nochmal ne kleine testrunde gedreht.
ist echt mist, wenn man den ganzen tag bei feinstem sonnenschein nur drinnen rumhocken muss...

























jetz noch ne syncros stütze in 26,8...dann wärs noch hübscher


----------



## JETSTREAM (9. April 2010)

über Ostern nochmal im Schnee gewesen

Werner


----------



## stefan9113 (9. April 2010)

Hi alle,

wie gestern schon erwähnt, stand heute früh erstmal ein Weißbier auf dem Tagesplan.

das ist der abgeläuterte Treber





und das die geklärete Würze kurz vorm Hopfenkochen





so der Hopfen muß dann 90 Minuten kochen, dann kann man die Zeit auch sinnvoll nutzen und dem Hund mal ordentlich bewegen ...





Zeit für die Frühlingsboten ...





und weiter gehts ...

















die sind auch zahlreich unterwegs ...





die letzten Reste vom letzten Sturm





so, halt eins hab ich noch 





bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## aggressor2 (9. April 2010)

stefan9113 schrieb:


>



ist der abschlussring zu groß für das kleinste ritzel?!

aber wie immer dolles zeuch. ich hätt jetz auch lust aufn bier, aber kein weißbier...


----------



## Blumenhummer (9. April 2010)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> n 12seiter is zu klein



Wie wäre es mit einem Suki-Kalender? Da könnte ein Monatskalender genau richtig sein...


----------



## stefan9113 (9. April 2010)

Suki?

das Stichwort für den Nachmittag 





wir haben dann noch was interessantes gefunden

























und jetzt ein kühles blondes 

das Wetter hält, bis dann ...
Stefan


----------



## Inigo Montoya (9. April 2010)

hab heute mit meinem stumpjumper den wienerwald unsicher gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radlerin (9. April 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ist der abschlussring zu groß für das kleinste ritzel?!



Du bist ja ein Adlerauge! Respekt! Sieht wirklich bissl groß aus...

Ich hätt gern ein Bierchen, Stefan!


----------



## stefan9113 (9. April 2010)

... das ist eigenlich ne 9-fach Kassette, hab das letzte weggelassen, bis ich die richtige Kassette hab, aber es funzt ohne Probleme.


so eins 

ein malzig süßes Böckchen ...


----------



## CarstenB (9. April 2010)

meine Frau und aelteste Tochter haben mich vorhin auf dem Weg zur Arbeit begleitet 






















die Blue Bonnets sind spaet dran dieses Jahr


----------



## Myxin (9. April 2010)

So einen Arbeitsweg hätte ich auch gerne...


----------



## aggressor2 (9. April 2010)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Du bist ja ein Adlerauge! Respekt! Sieht wirklich bissl groß aus...
> 
> Ich hätt gern ein Bierchen, Stefan!




ich auch.



stefan9113 schrieb:


> ... das ist eigenlich ne 9-fach Kassette, hab das letzte weggelassen, bis ich die richtige Kassette hab, aber es funzt ohne Probleme.
> 
> 
> so eins
> ...



nagut.

bei mir gibts jetz das.





nachdem ich mal was für die flora in meinem zimmer gemacht hab und nen bremshebelbaum zusammegesteckt hab


----------



## stefan9113 (9. April 2010)

gute Idee und schöne Griffe


----------



## aggressor2 (9. April 2010)




----------



## wtb_rider (10. April 2010)

hallo

ich war die tage auch wieder mit meiner angebeteten unterwegs. 
es hat unheimlich viel spass gemacht da der wald zu grossen teilen unaufgeräumt war. deswegen war auch die wahl der waffen die richtige auch wenn sie nicht ganz klassisch sind.

los gehts.

































das wars fürs erste,...
gruss 
c&k


----------



## stefan9113 (10. April 2010)

sehr schöne Fotos  da freut sich das Auge. 

nur ganz kurz heut, das Wetter war erwartungsgemäß nicht so dolle.













und im Anschluß die Belohnung





bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (10. April 2010)

Windig, aber Trocken


----------



## gtbiker (10. April 2010)

Schicke Bilder Kay


----------



## Koe (10. April 2010)

kleine runde am abend mit dem schönen b aber nicht an der spree, sondern an der nidda.





beim freibad vorbei, da war noch nicht so viel los.:




zum ehemaligen flugplatz in frankfurt bonames.




reste der landebahn inmitten des biotop's




und gelandet




das cockpit







kurz vor dem abflug nach hause











ich wünsche euch allen noch ein schönes wochenende.

gruß stefan


----------



## DeadandGone (11. April 2010)

Luv this brodievery nice ..

D&G


----------



## stefan9113 (11. April 2010)

ein schönes Brodie und schöne Fotos 

... ich war kurz auf ner kleinen Hausrunde  mit Suki













schönen Sonntag noch Euch allen, bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## epic2006 (11. April 2010)

Schön, der Frosch ist fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MKAB (11. April 2010)

WOW - das eXpresso 
Bin immer wieder hin- und hergerissen von dem Luv Handle...


----------



## Briggtopp (11. April 2010)

Das Brodie Stefan eine Augenweide, auch zu Zeiten als es an der Spree war 

Grüsse und schönen So
Matt


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (11. April 2010)

Salut, Berlin Wood Research...



Philippe


----------



## Koe (11. April 2010)

Briggtopp schrieb:


> Das Brodie Stefan eine Augenweide, auch zu Zeiten als es an der Spree war
> 
> Grüsse und schönen So
> Matt



hallo matt,

da hast du vollkommen recht und vielleicht wird es dieses jahr noch seine alte heimat besuchen. es war liebe auf den ersten blick bei mir und ich bin christian auf ewig dankbar dafür.

grüße nach berlin

stefan


----------



## CarstenB (11. April 2010)

meine tochter ist gestern auf dem weg zum see beinahe ueber diesen kollegen gefahren. er war so damit beschaeftigt, mit seinem kleinen freund dem eichhoernchen zu spielen, dass er uns nicht bemerkt hat. das eichhoernchen hat er dann auch gleich mit genommen, damit wir ihm nichts antun...


----------



## bonebreaker666 (11. April 2010)

MKAB schrieb:


> Sooo, war zwar schon vorgestern, aber jetzt erst Zeit gehabt...
> ...
> Ballungsgebiet-Nähe hat nicht nur Vorteile:
> 
> ...


 
Mit der Überschrift zum letzten Bild haste wohl recht...bin bloß mal gespannt, wie der Anblick dann wird, wenn der neue Block denn gebaut werden sollte...
Mir hat der Ausblick da drauf von den Michelbacher Weinbergen aus gestern schon wieder gereicht.


----------



## kadaverfleisch (11. April 2010)

Schoenes Shirt vom Houstoner Zoo.
Nette Tierchen habt ihr da, erinnert mich gleich an meine Kindheit im Schwarzwald.

Gruss
Micha


----------



## gtbiker (11. April 2010)

Und dann kam auch schon ein Schneeschauer....


----------



## gtbiker (11. April 2010)

Das Wetter wurde am Abend tatsächlich wieder ganz annehmbar....also die Freundin zum Nachtdienst begleitet und danach noch ein wenig den Sonntag ausklingen lassen.





































































Guten Start in die Arbeitswoche!


----------



## Beaufighter (12. April 2010)

Mal wieder sehr schöne stimmungsvolle Bilder! Hast echt ein gutes Händchen. Dein Rocky finde ich richtig klasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (12. April 2010)

da freut sich das Auge


----------



## epic2006 (12. April 2010)

Heute Morgen mal kurz mit dem Rad der Freundin zum Einkaufen, das Ding will ja auch mal bewegt werden.



Touristenfreier Isarweg



Leider "nur" ein semiklassischer `97er unkultiger Corratecrahmen.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Radlerin (12. April 2010)

Sieht aber ganz witzig aus mit den Zebras da...


----------



## epic2006 (12. April 2010)

Danke, habe den Rahmen letztes Jahr bei einem befreundeten Händler in der Garage als Gartenschlauchhalter gefunden und dachte, den muss SIE haben....naja, der Schlauch hängt jetzt wohl woanders...und SIE fährt nicht mit dem Bike, damit die Zebras keine Kratzer bekommen.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## bonebreaker666 (13. April 2010)

Da heute das Wetter bei uns eh nicht so dolle ist und ich mich mit den Nachwehen eines Hexenschusses rumplage, mal ein kurzer Rückblick auf eine schöne Tour durch den Spessart am vergangenen Samstag...





...kleines Suchbild


----------



## cschrahe (13. April 2010)

Alter Rowdi


----------



## SpeedJunkee (13. April 2010)

Radfahrer: Ein muss auf der Strecke


----------



## MKAB (14. April 2010)

bonebreaker666 schrieb:


> Mit der Überschrift zum letzten Bild haste  wohl recht...bin bloß mal gespannt, wie der Anblick dann wird, wenn der  neue Block denn gebaut werden sollte...
> Mir hat der Ausblick da drauf von den Michelbacher Weinbergen aus  gestern schon wieder gereicht.



NEUER BLOCK???  

Da ist man mal 2-3 Jahre nicht regelmäßig im Lande und schon wollen die  einen neuen Block dahin setzen???

Kann man von euch aus denn dann auch das hier sehen?

Ein echtes Dilemma und man erwischt sich selbst als der  Doppelmoraligkeit schuldig:

Windkraft? Ja, unbedingt! Bei uns aufm nächsten Hügel? ...



bonebreaker666 schrieb:


> ... kurzer Rückblick auf eine schöne Tour durch den Spessart am vergangenen Samstag...



Sieht schön aus da... Wo im Spessart isn das?


----------



## landsbee (14. April 2010)

...heute morgen die Sonne lacht, schnell mal das Mobile Photostudio aufbauen um ein paar Bildchen zu machen von den zu verkaufenden Teilen, Nakamura Summit XT von 1994 vor der Linse, keine Zeit für Peggy, die findet das gar nicht komisch und so kommt dieser Schnappschuß zustande...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radlerin (15. April 2010)

Cooles Bild! Hoffe, Peggy hat nicht zugebissen...


----------



## epic2006 (15. April 2010)

...die spielt doch bestimmt nur.... colles Bild!

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## landsbee (16. April 2010)

...Gestern Abend nach Feierabend im nahen Auheimer Forrest, bestens motiviert ne schöne Rundezu drehen und ein paar nette Schnappschüsse zu machen. Also los gehts, irgendwie kann ich mir nicht helfen da liegt ein Schleier auf der Kamera (erste Anzeichen der Island Wolke???), der erste Versuch, aber nein, irgendwie kann man das Bike ja überhaupt nicht erkennen...





OK, Amateur eben, also weiter, wird schon irgendwie werden, zweiter Versuch, aber ich glaub ein wenig zu dicht dran





...vielleicht einfach mal an einem anderen Ort, ah da ein schönes (Nasse Füße) Feld, jetzt wirds was, klare Sicht, in Pose gebracht, abgedrückt und...





...Versagt

mit der Schande wieder zurück aufs Bike und nach Hause, eventuell versuch ich es noch mal unterwegs...





Zackgbängboom, die Lücke war zu eng, über den Lenker, in Profimanier die Kamera raus während des Fluges das Bike gerade noch so erwischt, aaah jetz kann man doch wenigstens mal erkennen worum es hier eigentlich geht





Schultern abgeklopft...nachgeschaut ob noch alles dran ist, am Bike und mit dem Erfolg des ersten klaren Bildes noch mal zurück zu dem Feld mit dem schönen Hintergrund, jetzt wirds was, ganz bestimmt





na also, gleich noch mal an anderer Stelle





...bis zu neuen Abenteuern..allen eine gute Fahrt...liebe Grüße Daniel


----------



## Myxin (16. April 2010)

landsbee schrieb:


> ..., in Profimanier die Kamera raus während des Fluges das Bike gerade noch so erwischt, aaah jetz kann man doch wenigstens mal erkennen worum es hier eigentlich geht


 
Jaja...mit so 'nem KLEIN ist man wie auf Drogen


----------



## bonebreaker666 (16. April 2010)

Aaahh, da war jemand in meiner alten Heimat unterwegs 

Schickes Klein übrigens, aber sag mal, gehören die Reifen nicht eigentlich getauscht? Gepfeiltes Profil würd' ich üblicherqweise eher vorne montieren und Querstollen eher hinten...


----------



## epic2006 (16. April 2010)

schicke Bilder, aber irgendwie mögen Digitalkameras keine Linearfade Lackierungen. In natura knallt das ja zum Glück besser.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chusma (16. April 2010)

Small tour today...
Cheers,
Chus


----------



## divergent! (17. April 2010)

leider konnte ich heute nicht radfahren. einzig meinen frühdienst hab ich mit dem rad abgedeckt. danach wollte ich mein gt lackieren...also schnuffi geschnappt und ne gute stunde zu meinen oldies gewackelt:





bei meinen oldies angekommen erstmal in garten und den stinker verheizen





nachdem sie versorgt war ging ich frohen mutes und mit lauter dummen ideen zwecks lackierung in die garage....huch ein karton?!

achja da war ja noch was:









forumspost war da...danke benjamin! damit passt mein bildbeitrag doch noch hier rein

und weil wetter so gut war noch 2 stunden durchn wald gemütlich nach hause getingelt 





zwischenzeitlich wurde ich skeptisch angeblickt wann wir endlich zuhause sind....ist ja schließlich mittagessenzeit:





so und hier der blumenbeitrag für die mädchens im forum









so und morgen kann ich hoffentlich alleine durchn wald


----------



## aggressor2 (17. April 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> so und morgen kann ich hoffentlich alleine durchn wald



morgen? halb 10 is ne tour angesetzt...


----------



## höhenangst (17. April 2010)

da machen wir doch gleich so weiter 




gemütliche Tour mit Einkehr in der Schlosswirtschaft 









schönes Wochenende Euch allen


----------



## zaskar-le (17. April 2010)

Sapperlot! Oder für die jüngeren unter uns: wtf?!






Aaaahhh...






Bahnbrechende Innovationen...






Neue Teile ausprobieren (Fazit: überraschend bequem!)...





















...und einfach mal die Seele baumeln lassen.
Bald ist es fertig (aber noch nicht ganz).


----------



## Beaufighter (17. April 2010)

Wow, das Wetter ist schön und die Bilder strahlen mit der Sonne um die Wette 



divergent! schrieb:


> so und hier der blumenbeitrag für die mädchens im forum


Ne süße Beagledame hast du da, den Dackelblick kann sie ja schon richtig gut und vielen Dank für die Blumen. Hast du ne neue Kamera?



zaskar-le schrieb:


> Bahnbrechende Innovationen...


Groovy! Sehr schickes bravado LE, die Team Lackierung ist einfach zum schreien schön. Bei mir kommt auch hoffentlich demnächst was stahliges rein.


----------



## divergent! (17. April 2010)

Beaufighter schrieb:


> Ne süße Beagledame hast du da, den Dackelblick kann sie ja schon richtig gut und vielen Dank für die Blumen. Hast du ne neue Kamera?



ja deshalb kann ich dem wuff auch nix abschlagen

neue kamera? nöö...ich hab da nur das ein oder andere im menü entdeckt was mich sher begeistert hat


----------



## Davidbelize (17. April 2010)

@christian

wir müssen mal zusammen mit unseren gt ts ausreiten.


----------



## Wolke (18. April 2010)

... traumhaftes Wetter, schön wars ....


----------



## Wolke (18. April 2010)

... traumhaftes Wetter, schön wars ...

klappt irgendwie nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (18. April 2010)

Hi alle,

erst hats gar nicht danach ausgeschaut, aber dann, nur noch blauer Himmel.





bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## höhenangst (18. April 2010)

heute zur Mittagszeit mit einem netten Forumsmitglied eine schöne Tour gedreht , von der Zeit her optimal eingeteilt (gerade eben gabs ein kräftiges Gewitter )


----------



## Myxin (18. April 2010)

War das heute herrlich. Tour war gar nicht so lange, aber ich kann mich nicht erinnern, wann das letzte mir dermaßen der Hintern weh getan hat 





Blick von einem der beliebtesten Stuttgarter Naherholungsgebiete gen Norden.......

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/621270]
	
[/URL]

Nicht nur ich habe mich heute sauwohl gefühlt 

[URL="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/621274"]
	
[/URL]


----------



## aggressor2 (18. April 2010)

ohja...heute war mal richtig geiles wetter. gestern ja auch schon. 

gestern hatt ich die kamera nicht mit und heute früh vergessen die speicherkarte reinzustecken...
heute früh gabs 2,5h mtb, ne stunde pause und dann mit anderen reifen auf meinem etto 4h mit rennradlern.

schöne baustelle, die mich kaum gesört hat, die anderen aber dafür sehr













pause mit eis





weiter













auf die nachzügler warten





und in voller, wunderbar rollender, schönheit





so fertig war ich lange nicht
waren heute locker 100km.
aber bei dem wetter...muss man einfach raus


----------



## gtbiker (18. April 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


>



 Wohnst du in Schweden oder im franz.-dtschen-Grenzgebiet? Sieht so aus.... 
Ach ja, vielleicht solltest du auch die magischen 7-Minuten (die in der "Pause") erwähnen, die fand ich ganz lustig


----------



## aggressor2 (18. April 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Wohnst du in Schweden oder im franz.-dtschen-Grenzgebiet? Sieht so aus....
> Ach ja, vielleicht solltest du auch die magischen 7-Minuten (die in der "Pause") erwähnen, die fand ich ganz lustig




ne, das is ne bundesstraße zur a9.
kurz vorher hatt ichs etto im windschatten vom rennerkumpel auf höchstgeschwindigkeit

die pause sah so aus:
reifen vom kumpel geholt, nach hause, nudeln aufgesetzt, vorderreifen angefangen zu wechseln, nach den nudeln gekuckt, (das hatt ich noch nich erzählt, es roch etwas verbrannt...die noch über den topfrand ragenden nudeln hatten eine recht dunkle farbe angenommen) das problem behoben, vorderreifen fertig gewechselt, hinterrad raus, nudeln fertig, die fast halbe packung in 7min reingezwungen, hinterreifen fertig montiert, eingebaut und wieder los.


----------



## epic2006 (20. April 2010)

So, auch mal wieder unterwegs gewesen, da alles Geschaltete irgendwie von Defekten geplagt ist, halt in der Ebene mit einem Gang.



langsam sieht man dann auch, dass der Frühling kommt







Wasser gabs auch







und weils so schön grün ist



Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## stefan9113 (21. April 2010)

mal wieder unterwegs 









einen schönen Feierabend Euch allen

bis dann ....

Stefan


----------



## Davidbelize (21. April 2010)

stefan fahr doch mal wieder sts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (21. April 2010)

OK,
kommt als nächstes dran, versprochen, inzwischen gibts das ...


----------



## Davidbelize (21. April 2010)

sts ist das schönste fully der welt.


----------



## stefan9113 (21. April 2010)

naja, das find ich auch ganz schick


----------



## divergent! (21. April 2010)

willst du das lobo als tourer fahren? würde mich mal sehr interessieren falls es fertig ist und du ne runde damit gedreht hast. mir schwebt sowas nämlich auch noch vor.


----------



## Davidbelize (21. April 2010)

warum überrascht es mich nicht das du diesen wölfischen bock auch hast. 





schön isser aber mit 46 auf so nem ding durch berlin ist ziemlich .........
hab das wort vergessen.


----------



## stefan9113 (21. April 2010)

Hi,

macht doch nichts bin ja auch nicht jünger. 

Hab noch das Alu Lobo, das ist mit ner Rohloff aufgebaut, als tourer, fährt sich wunderbar, etwas schwer, aber mit der Übersetzung null Problem und wenns dann bergab geht, dann breitet sich so langsam ein breits grinsen im Gesicht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (21. April 2010)

naja ich wollte gerne noch einen noch bequemeren tourer über dem lts. das lobo find ich optisch einfach klasse. gewicht juckt mich nicht mehr so seit meinen 13 kilo aufbauten. meinst du ne federgabel mit 120mm wären dann zu dh lastig oder kann man damit noch vernünftig radeln?

hast du ein bild vom alu lobo?


----------



## stefan9113 (21. April 2010)

> hast du ein bild vom alu lobo



ja, hab ich


----------



## stefan9113 (21. April 2010)

der Sattel ist inzwischen gewechselt, hatte grad nix andres da, war aber sehr bequem, die Gabel hat 150 mm, ist absenkbar, also ich fahr sie mit 120 mm und wenns runter geht laß ich sie voll raus. Hinten hab ich mir die Scheibenbremsaufnahme gebastelt und hinbraten lassen. Die Rohloff da drin ist einfach nur ein Traum.


----------



## divergent! (21. April 2010)

ok super danke. dann kann ich ja meiner spinnerei bei gelegenheit freien lauf lassen. ich werd das ganze nur wieder mal böse ketzerisch machen zur freude einiger forumsmitglieder.

ääähmm den lobo hinterbau gabs doch aber auch so mit scheibe oder musstest du den umeseln wegen der rohloff nabe?


----------



## stefan9113 (21. April 2010)

Hi,

da war bei mir keine mit dabei, deshalb hab ich mir das angepaßt. Die Rohloff einzupflanzen war etwas Bastelarbeit weil ich die Seilzüge frei verlegt habe, siehst Du den Verlauf unterhalb der Schwinge und nicht die häßlichen Seilzüge verwendet habe.


----------



## divergent! (22. April 2010)

ok supi,danke für die infos. dann werd ich mal nen schlachtplan fürs nächste jahr machen


----------



## aggressor2 (22. April 2010)

kurzentschlossen doch nochmal los mit kumpels, zu anfang gleich ein defekt, schaltzugaußenhülle explodiert, aber fachmännisch macgyver-mäßig das problem gelöst





kurzer blick auf jena.





dann da in der mitte hoch.





kurz nochmal das macgyvergeflicke nachjustiert, die stelle war sehr schön, also ein bild.





nochmal ein blick auf jena.





crazy regenbogenfleck am himmel.









dann rein ins gestrüpp.





unten sah der crazy regenbogenfleck noch besser aus.
sehr interessant. ob das was mit der asche aus island zu tun hat?





grüße


----------



## divergent! (23. April 2010)

ALIENS


----------



## der Steelman (23. April 2010)

heute im GWood 



grüße


----------



## wtb_rider (23. April 2010)

bling bling,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (23. April 2010)

really bling bling.  






@wtb-rider-der alex kommt morgen.


----------



## wtb_rider (23. April 2010)

ick weiss, sei nett zu ihm.


----------



## GT-Sassy (23. April 2010)

Schon schick das Zaskar, aber bestimmt nicht Klassik.


----------



## SingleLight (23. April 2010)




----------



## bike24 (24. April 2010)

der Steelman schrieb:


> heute im GWood
> 
> 
> 
> grüße



wo bekommt man solche reifen her, heb hier neulich schon schneeweisse gesehen, konnte aber nichts außer die webseite finden und dort gab es auch nur alle in schwaz?

ansonsten ein sehr schönes zassi, großer neidfaktor, auch wenn's nicht meine marke ist!


----------



## gtbiker (24. April 2010)

bike24 schrieb:


> wo bekommt man solche reifen her?


ebay und diverse onlineshops.


----------



## wtb_rider (24. April 2010)

servus ,

ich musste heut raus. trotz abklingender bronchitis und unter antibiotika.
das wetter konnte ich mir nicht durch die lappen gehen lassen.
nun wurde ich zum spargelessen (ja beelitzer) zu meiner tante eingeladen und da war alles zu spät also rauf aufs rad und nix wie hin.

hier ein paar eindrücke der mark:

apfelplantage:







 





nach dem spargelesssen mit meerblick:





und auf dem rückweg:









und nun noch das obligatorische wasser reflex bild das man heut zu tage so machen muss:





leider doch etwas zu windig, also noch mal mit orginal:





na jetzt leg ich mich aber wieder auffe couch.
gruss kay


----------



## stefan9113 (24. April 2010)

... ja es war wirklich sehr schön 

Bayern - Schwaben - Sachsen  und Franken eine geballte Kombination ... 









bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Rennkram (24. April 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixdelrio (24. April 2010)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> Bayern - Schwaben - Sachsen  und Franken eine geballte Kombination ...




Alle lustigen Dialekte auf einmal 

Obwohl Franken, glaube ich, Hochdeutsch können.


----------



## felixdelrio (24. April 2010)

Nochmal schnell die Abendsonne ausgenutzt ...


----------



## aggressor2 (24. April 2010)

schick das merlin! ritchey logic fetzt. noch ne logic kurbel ran? aber haut das bei dir so hin mit den cantis ohne ordentliche federverstellmöglichkeit? 


so, gestern gefeiert wie ein großer, heute halbdreiviertel 10 aufstehn zum fahrradfahrn und um 5 wieder zu hause rein. mit kater fahrn fetzt zwar nich so doll, aber aufn rücken geschnallt und ruhig gestellt gehts.

schon zu anfang mussten sich die classicgeschosse gegenseitig abstützen.





aber wenn so eine aussicht ruft...







kurz verweilt, blick zurück.





blick nach vorn unten, da gehts gleich lang.





später beim hochfahrn, warten auf die alten untrainierten männer.





ah, da kommse schon.





was? ein dh-bolide? sieht ja komisch aus...





wieder weiter unten an der tränke längeres beschnuppern.





komisch dieser leichtbau...





vom geräuschbild beim abfahren, wie ne schubkarre mit altmetall gefüllt, geht aber gut.





meins sieht aus wie immer.





3xflite





dann weiter am hang lang.









und einkehr am fuchsturm mit lecker apfelschorle und rostbrätel mit kartoffelsalat. fürs photo vom essen war der hunger zu groß, also fahrräder abgelichtet.
suchbild, was stimmt nich?





dann runterwärts in die stadt, mal getestet wie es sich so aufm rücken, kopf voran, den berg runterrutscht, aber weder rad noch mir is was passiert, die scheibe am leichtbaurad scheint aber etwas heiss gewordenzu sein...





kurz nochmal nervenkitzel und dann ab nach hause.









jetz noch ne billige eistüte ausm konsum nebenan und der tag is perfekt
und 3l wasser für den dehydrierten körper...


----------



## badbushido (24. April 2010)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Nochmal schnell die Abendsonne ausgenutzt ...





Das Sintesi ist scharf


----------



## stefan9113 (24. April 2010)

da ist es einfach nur schön 





sehr schöne Bilder, das würd ich auch mal gerne entlangbrettern


----------



## aggressor2 (24. April 2010)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> sehr schöne Bilder, das würd ich auch mal gerne entlangbrettern



danke 
gerne doch. es kann gern mal ne meute mit alten fahrrädern nach jena kommen. der besuch heute hat auch gemeint, dass 2mal im jahr nach jena kommen einfach nich reicht. und um alle fahrenswerte strecken abzufahrn brauchtmer locker 2 volle tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (24. April 2010)

ja jena ist immer wieder schön. ich wohne nur um die ecke aber dank arbeit komme ich nur selten dazu

aber heute wurde es genutzt...herr alex ich übernehme:





hier sieht man ganz gut wie schmal besagte horizontale ist....aber einfach zu geil:









the bollerwagen on the nebenstraße:





hier gabs trinken:





und die stimmung war supi nachdem einige bei der abfahrt mal schauen wollte ob sie die erdachse verschieben können:









war ne schöne truppe, immer wieder gerne


----------



## GT-Sassy (25. April 2010)

Frühsport


----------



## wtb_rider (25. April 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ritchey ohne federverstell möglichkeiten



ja man muss ein wenig glück haben mit den federn. hab auch schon 2 andere paare verbaut das sah das schon schlechter aus. machen wir uns nix vor die dinger sind mies. aber wenn ich die abnehme, ist mein understatement merlin dahin. dann mach ich pauls dran, dann kann ich die hebel nicht lassen, und wenn die hebel ab sind brauch ich auch den sattel und den vorbau nicht mehr.

und schon isses salsa, turbo, und ne paulanlage,.... aber dann isses nicht mehr cool.

ick kann probleme haben wa?!

gruss kay


----------



## aggressor2 (25. April 2010)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> ick kann probleme haben wa?!



nö, is doch absolut verständlich


----------



## Rennkram (25. April 2010)

Herrliches Wetter 




Erwischt   ganz  schön groß die Biester.





Bei Hemmelsdorf dann aus heiterem Himmel der Reifen platt....
aaaaber ich hatte natürlich ne Pumpe und Ersatzschlauch dabei


----------



## GT-Sassy (25. April 2010)

Du Glücklicher, ich hatte nichts dabei.


----------



## gtbiker (25. April 2010)

Meister Schraubendreher, was ist denn das für nen Viech?


----------



## Rennkram (25. April 2010)

Eine überaus gefährliche Ringelnatter


----------



## gtbiker (25. April 2010)

Ui, zum Glück ist das Gift einer Ringelnatter nicht sonderlich stark


----------



## LockeTirol (25. April 2010)

Habe heute meinen neuen modernen Bock das erste mal ausgeführt. Geht auch richtig geil!





Gruß, Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (25. April 2010)

bellisimo wetter heut in der schorfheide...


----------



## schnegg314 (25. April 2010)

Heute war ich mit neumodischem Zeug im grossen Moos unterwegs...





... und im Bärlauch 





Ich wünsche allen einen guten Wochenstart


----------



## divergent! (26. April 2010)

schorfheide......wo die wohl ihren namen her hat


----------



## popeye (26. April 2010)

Heute Mittag wird sich noch zeigen, aber gestern war das Wetter mal wirklich gut, sogar die bessere Hälfte hatte Lust auf 2-Räder:





Fat Chance und Bontrager dürfen nicht mit, wenn die kleine Maus mit will:




Alternatives Fortbewegungsmittel:




Und wenigstens noch ein kleines bisschen CLASSIC, mit praktischem Klick-Fix-Körbchen gepimpt:




Gruss, Michael


----------



## stefan9113 (26. April 2010)

Hi alle,

... das Wetter noch schnell genutzt bevor der Regen kommt.

















bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Rennkram (26. April 2010)

WOW, traumhafte Bilder


----------



## argh (26. April 2010)

Sehr schön, Stefan- wie immer! 

Welche Kamera hattest du denn dabei?


----------



## stefan9113 (26. April 2010)

... so ne kleine Canon, nix besonderes, macht aber ordentliche Bilder  ...


----------



## GaryParker (26. April 2010)

absolut geniale bilder stefan.

hätte gerade große lust auf die wasserfall-tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (26. April 2010)

... Du meinst die da?






da wars aber auch schön 





bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## GaryParker (26. April 2010)

genau... danke. 
es war überall schön. außer der letzte berg


----------



## epic2006 (27. April 2010)

Hatte heute auch mal wieder frei, das Wetter war aber eher wie ein Ü-Ei



Nanu? Noch jemand dabei? Klar, die bessere Hälfte wollte auch endlich mal ihr Youngtimer-Zebra ausführen:



mal wieder Isarweg, da im Nachbarort noch was zu erledigen war und ein Kaffee gewartet hat



















Ihr hat´s Spaß gemacht



und für mich gehts hoffentlich nächstes Mal eher wieder bergauf:




Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## stefan9113 (27. April 2010)

so und wieder fleißig ...




















so, schönen Dienstag noch ...

bis dann ..

Stefan


----------



## Davidbelize (27. April 2010)

das dieser augenblick mal kommt hätt ich nie gedacht stefan-
sehr leckeres und schönes sts aber meines wird ein bisschen schöner.

gönn mir diesen moment:


es wird von mir nicht an deiner fähigkeit,wünderschöne bikes zusammenzubauen,gezweifelt.


----------



## stefan9113 (27. April 2010)

Hi,

danke für die 



das will ich gar nicht anzweifeln, denn Dein DeKerf ist ja auch wunderschön . 

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (29. April 2010)

Hi alle,

traumhaftes Wetter, Lust auf Natur 




















bis dann ...
Stefan


----------



## Huelse (30. April 2010)

is echt schön geworden der tazmon......


----------



## aggressor2 (1. Mai 2010)

heute war tour de hexe.

halb 8, uh...was is denn das?! das is aber nich meins




ah...blau oder rot




nehmwer mal rot. dürfte besser funktionieren 




startklar? startklar!




verdächtig viele rennradler...




aber das is schön.




es fängt los.




erster berg.




zweiter berg nach gorenzen.












da fährt einer in die falsche richtung.




auf der suche nach ner guten gruppe, meine eigentlichen compadres sind nich ganz so fit...die scheint gut.




ne, doch nich, aber das grüppchen geht gut.




der herr links fährt was feines. serotta concours cs mit campa record. mmhhh....




ja, das tempo is ok. 




gleich rechts.




das grüppchen wird größer, wir haben ein paar eingeholt.




nach meisdorf nen berg hoch. 2 verpflegungsstationen und gut 90km rum. kondition hält. es wird zwar etwas zäh, aber bei der letzten verpflegungsstation hab ich ordentlich futter eingepackt.




kurz vor alterode...die rennradler werden doch nich etwa schwächeln?!




~10km vor ende, ich häng mich mal hier ran.




die beiden und noch 2-3-4-5 leutchens überholt bis zum ziel.
mission ''tour de hexe/rennradler ärgern'' erfolgreich abgeschlossen
offiziell 118km, 1400m nach oben, in 4,5h macht nen 26,6er schnitt. 2gang ist kein nachteil 
dann schön kartoffelsuppe und ne cola, rad hat das ganze bestens überstanden, nur hätte die sattelnase etwas weiter nach unten gekonnt. 





und noch ein bild vom vatteröder teich. auf das ein guter sommer wird


----------



## argh (1. Mai 2010)

Respekt junger Mann, Respekt...


----------



## ph0 (1. Mai 2010)

ebenfalls respekt 

die spurbreite der gleise ist ja schnuggelich


----------



## Koe (1. Mai 2010)

hallo zusammen,

am freitag bei strahlendem sonneschein mit dem kleinen und dem großen grünen unterwegs.





und heute ganz unklassisch mit dem renner beim "frankfurt-eschborn rund um den finanzplatz rennen" 2 stunden durch den regen gedüst.








ich wünsche allen noch ein schönes wochenende.

gruß stefan


----------



## Nightstorm95 (1. Mai 2010)

Sonnige 21 Grad in Hannover ...

... 96 gewinnt, Bayern M. ist Dt. Meister. 
Ich geniesse  mit gutem, handgemachten Cappu u. klassischer Lektüre die abendlichen Sonnenstrahlen des 1. Mai.





Schööönen Start in den Mai 2010 ... Max


----------



## gtbiker (1. Mai 2010)

Zu warm, zu hell, zu viele Menschen....die Nacht auf den 1.Mai verbrachte ich so:


----------



## tonicbikes (2. Mai 2010)

@Nightstorm95: cooles Bild


----------



## DeadandGone (2. Mai 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> die beiden und noch 2-3-4-5 leutchens überholt bis zum ziel.
> mission ''tour de hexe/rennradler ärgern'' erfolgreich abgeschlossen
> offiziell 118km, 1400m nach oben, in 4,5h macht nen 26,6er schnitt. 2gang ist kein nachteil



Hi , auch respekt , cool gemacht aber wie hast du denn die 2 gänge
geschaltet ohne schalthebel und umwerfer 

Gruss DandG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (2. Mai 2010)

danke danke erstmal.

schalten schalt ich mitn fuß natürlich 
geht gut.
macht doch der floibex genauso, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## divergent! (2. Mai 2010)

der schaltet sogar im gelände mitm fuß

aber schöne geschichte.

@alex....bin evtl bald wieder auf der internetlinie


----------



## stefan9113 (2. Mai 2010)

Respekt, Du Tier  und ich hatte schon kurz überlegt ob ich Dich mal besuchen komm. Da geh ich lieber erst nochmal ne Runde üben ....











natürlich nicht ohne meine Begleitung 





schönen Sonntag noch Euch allen, bis dann ...

Stefan


bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## aggressor2 (2. Mai 2010)

ich bitte darum. ich warte nicht gern auf den schmalen felsigen wegen 

sind das 2.35er z-maxe?


----------



## stefan9113 (2. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ja, die hat die holzverarbeitende Industrie beigesteuert .


bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Rennkram (5. Mai 2010)




----------



## aggressor2 (6. Mai 2010)

heute, ne gestern, rad geschnappt und raus in den wald.





auf solchen wegen...





und dann noch so einen abendhimmel erwischt 
hielt nur 2min.





einen schönen donnerstag.


----------



## stefan9113 (8. Mai 2010)

Zeit für die Frühstücksrunde ....





heut mal mit was neumodischem Teufelszeug 








ob das der Brezen und Semmeldienst ist?





so und jetzt noch ordentlich Frühstücken, dann ein Bike ausgesucht und ...

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## stefan9113 (8. Mai 2010)

... und schwupps wieder was für die Kondition getan 

















... noch ein schönes Wochenende Euch allen, bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (8. Mai 2010)

und nochmal eins ...


----------



## gtbiker (8. Mai 2010)

Stefan, klasse letztes Bild! 


Ich war hier nur wieder mit Taiwanbomber und Kompaktknipse unterwegs....schön war`s trotzdem 

Vorbei an netten Tieren....








Immer nuff!




Über nette Bächlein.




Oben angekommen gabs zum Glück ne altersgemäße Bank 




Runter gings dann wieder über so fesche Wege, dass es davon leider keine Bilder gibt.


----------



## zingel (8. Mai 2010)

heute auch mit moderneren Verschleissteilen...


----------



## stefan9113 (8. Mai 2010)

ne Lefty


----------



## cschrahe (9. Mai 2010)

Die erste Ausfahrt mit dem YoEddy. Ein kleine Runde um die Felder. 

Ohne Sonne:




Mit Sonne  (da versagt die Kamera)




Grellow Fahrrad auf grellow Wiese und dem Knud gefällt das Yo scheinbar auch...




Schönen Sonntag Euch allen, ich kümmere mich jetzt mal um meine Mama 
Gruß, Christof


----------



## bubble blower (9. Mai 2010)

Letztens, als das Wetter mal so richtig schön war. Singletrailing inna Hauptstadt mit einem neuen Gefährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (9. Mai 2010)

sehr schon tobi,

sach mal da sind doch "die" bremsen dran oder?
gruss kay

ick hab immernoch keine zeit gefunden. ick meld mich wenn sich ein loch auftut. ansonsten zum basar.


----------



## zingel (9. Mai 2010)

sieht edel aus!


----------



## stefan9113 (9. Mai 2010)

Hi, 

ein schönes Teil , hab ich noch nie gesehen.

das Yeti fährt sich so gut, da kann man gar nicht genug von kriegen 








bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## ph0 (9. Mai 2010)

schönes ventana 

sind brems und schalthebel aber nicht ein wenig sehr nah am vorbau montiert,
oder schaue ich mal wieder nur schief ?


gruß
ph0


----------



## aggressor2 (9. Mai 2010)

so kinners.
bin grad rein von nem geilen geilen harzwochenende. mitn starrbike und 1x9 
bilders kommen später, mit entsprechendem text. aber erstmal such ich mir was zu essen.


----------



## Compolli (9. Mai 2010)

@stefan9113: Mir blutet jedesmal das Herz wenn ich Deine Fotos sehe. 

Gibt´s irgendwo eine Foto Sammlung all dieser edlen Bikes?


----------



## stefan9113 (9. Mai 2010)

klar in meinem Album


----------



## bubble blower (9. Mai 2010)

Najut und Danke! Dann noch eins, da etwas besser zu betrachten. Ein ´95er Marble Peak FS, daß in der Zusammenstellung zu dem Jahr passen sollte.
Stefan hat noch nie so eins gesehen? Dann tun sich doch noch Lücken bei dir auf, die gefüllt werden müßten?!
@ ph0: Die Hebel passen alle so. Ich habe lange Finger...


----------



## stefan9113 (10. Mai 2010)

Respekt  ein sehr schöner Aufbau, gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## argh (10. Mai 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> so kinners.
> bin grad rein von nem geilen geilen harzwochenende. mitn starrbike und 1x9
> bilders kommen später, mit entsprechendem text. aber erstmal such ich mir was zu essen.



He Alex! Hast du noch nix zu essen gefunden?  Ich warte schon gespannt auf deinen Bericht aus dem Harz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (10. Mai 2010)

käpt´n kaba schrieb:


> He Alex! Hast du noch nix zu essen gefunden?  Ich warte schon gespannt auf deinen Bericht aus dem Harz...



moin arne, doch hab was gefunden, aber bin noch etwas geplättet
und ich glaub hier nen bericht reinzuzimmern, mit 200+ bildern, wär etwas zu viel des guten. zumal mein rad nicht wirklich mehr klassisch ist...
ich werd den kompletten bericht woanders hinpacken und hier ne kurzversion + link reinstellen

boah, ich könnt kotzen 2h an dem schaiß geschrieben, war bei der hälfte vom ersten tag und dann stürzt der verf***te laptop ab


----------



## zaskar-le (10. Mai 2010)




----------



## Davidbelize (10. Mai 2010)

die neue grünfläche vor meiner wohnung..nennt sich flughafen tempelhof park. 

was ne fläche das muss man gesehen haben.

sts auf landebahn 1....

min letzter rahmen gerad neu aufgebaut.  ..die andern müssen wegen bandscheiben stress das haus verlassen.
such noch nen passenden xt umwerfer.


----------



## stefan9113 (10. Mai 2010)

Bandscheibengerechter Aufbau  schön geworden.


----------



## ph0 (10. Mai 2010)

wirklich sehr gediegen 

ist mittlerweile eigentlich schon beschlossen,
was nun mit tempelhof genau passieren wird ?


----------



## wtb_rider (10. Mai 2010)

zaskar-le schrieb:


>



sehr schöner schuss
für mein empfinden etwas zu tiefen unscharf. das radl kann man nur schwer erahnen.
gruss kay

aber ich glaube team scream zu erkennen....


----------



## chowi (11. Mai 2010)

Hach, schön mal wieder ne Butterblume zu sehen
und dann auch noch in Makro...

Seit wir diese Fiskars PumpGun haben,
streiten sich meine verrückten Hühner um jede Butterblume,
obwohl sie sonst mit Garten nicht so viel am Hut haben...

Gruß chowi


----------



## .jan (11. Mai 2010)

Das ist aber ein Löwenzahn...


----------



## chowi (11. Mai 2010)

.jan schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein Löwenzahn...



Echt?









In Teilen Norddeutschlands wird der Löwenzahn während der Blüte als Butterblume bezeichnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .jan (11. Mai 2010)

In dem Teil in Norddeutschland, in dem ich lebe und in denen ich aufgewachsen bin nicht.
Aber in Berlin sagt man zu einem Berliner ja auch Pfannkuchen und zu einem Pfannkuchen Eierkuchen. Vielleicht liegt es daran.


----------



## Rockyman (11. Mai 2010)

Ganz ehrlich, im Moment ist hier das absolute "Seichwetter". Heute hat es Hunde und Katzen gehagelt 
Aber dafür habe ich endlich das Kamerakabel gefunden und die Fotos der letzten Schönwetterrunde laden können. Der Frühling ist einfach eine tolle Jahreszeit (wenn`s nicht hagelt...)!










Bikergruss,  Rocky


----------



## stefan9113 (15. Mai 2010)

schön wars nicht, aber Spaß hats trotzdem gemacht









schönen Samstag noch Euch allen 

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## aggressor2 (15. Mai 2010)

harzbericht schleift ganz schön...
dafür hab ich gestern mit kumpels ne crosserrunde gedreht.













bei dem photo hats angefangen zu regnen und hat die letzten ~30km durchgepisst. war mit der jetz dickeren übersetzung -48:14- ne feine trainingsrunde, wenn der junge mann auf dem orangen salsa auf dem letzten km die strabaschienen anders eingeschätzt und sich dabei nicht sein knie zerschossen hätte...auauau.


----------



## Myxin (15. Mai 2010)

Für Mai ist das Wetter unterirdisch. Fast schon herbstlich . Da hat es mit dem frsich geputzten Oldie nur zu einer Weinbergtour gereicht...

Trotzdem, die frische Luft tat gut


----------



## tofino73 (15. Mai 2010)

Rockyman schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, im Moment ist hier das absolute "Seichwetter". Heute hat es Hunde und Katzen gehagelt
> Aber dafür habe ich endlich das Kamerakabel gefunden und die Fotos der letzten Schönwetterrunde laden können. Der Frühling ist einfach eine tolle Jahreszeit (wenn`s nicht hagelt...)!
> 
> Bikergruss,  Rocky



Hoi Rockyman

Schöner Trail, kannst Du mir sagen wo der ist? Ist das in der Region Dietschiberg?

Gruess


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (16. Mai 2010)

6 Grad, kräftiger Wind  und das Mitte Mai, schaut nicht gut aus. Heut mal Kultur mit Natur .











schönen Sonntag noch, bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## expresso'93 (16. Mai 2010)

Bei uns waren es heute knapp 10 Grad, aber wenigstens gab es ein paar Sonnenstrahlen


----------



## Rockyman (16. Mai 2010)

tofino73 schrieb:


> Hoi Rockyman
> 
> Schöner Trail, kannst Du mir sagen wo der ist? Ist das in der Region Dietschiberg?
> 
> Gruess



Salut tofino

Das letzte Bild ist vom Dietschiberg - gut erkannt!
Der erste Teil ist im Meggerwald. Ich hänge das immer zusammen auf der Runde...  Können gerne mal zusammen abmachen. Meggerwald ist ein traumhaftes Revier, aber sehr viele versteckte / verwirrende Trails.

Bikergruss


----------



## wtb_rider (16. Mai 2010)

mit dem neuen gefährt unterwegs.
hier eine kleine sneek preview mit pdm syline





und noch ein zeicher der deutsch amerikanischen freudschaft





ick steh voll auf die himmelreflektion in der umwerferschelle. kleinkram aber ich mags,...
wenn ich mehr zeit hab, gibt es schönere fotos.
gruss kay

...muss mich jetzt wieder um meine kränkelnde frau kümmern.


----------



## gtbiker (17. Mai 2010)

Wetter war nicht so toll, aber das hier hab ich gerade auf der Festplatte gefunden, stammt aus einem Campingplatzbuch in Suomi....fand ich nett.







Ach und falls wem langweilig ist, weil wieder mal die Frau die Lieblingsfolge XY anschaut (und der Mann sich das nicht antun will (so groß ist die Liebe nun doch nicht)), die Spülmaschine auszuräumen wäre oder eben der Mann sich wiedermal stundenlang sozial vereinsamt im Internet tummelt und dabei grenzdebile Klickgeräusche von sich gibt, der kann hier noch kurz reinblicken, bevors wieder gelöscht wird. 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/29764


----------



## argh (20. Mai 2010)

Das Wetter war gestern bescheiden und ist es auch heute wieder. Ich muss gleich arbeiten und muss mich da zum Glück nicht weiter ärgern, dass ich nicht radfahren kann. Gestern ist das Experience in einer Keller-Bastelstunde endlich fertig geworden: 






Und wenn das Wetter dann jemals wieder gut/ besser werden sollte, kann ich es endlich ausführen. Was freu ich mich da drauf!


----------



## Stahlpabst (20. Mai 2010)

Mein Gott, ist der schön!!!
Was für eine Kurbel?


----------



## argh (20. Mai 2010)

Das ist eine 730er in schwarz, nix grossartiges also.

Christian: da ist deine Stütze drin. Vielen Dank nochmal!


----------



## zaskar-le (20. Mai 2010)

Toll geworden, Arne! Freut mich, dass die Stütze nun endlich wieder standesgemäß im Einsatz ist.


----------



## Shamus (21. Mai 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennkram (21. Mai 2010)




----------



## aggressor2 (22. Mai 2010)

für die letzten tage war das wetter heute richtig schön. 
aber im wald wars ekelhaft schlammig. und wenn dann die netten förster die wege total unfahrbar machen, is die lust schnell verflogen...


----------



## gtbiker (23. Mai 2010)

Endlich wieder schönes Wetter


----------



## Beaufighter (23. Mai 2010)

Ahh, Elysium in Tübingen bei der Uni am Botanischen Garten!

@Rennkram: Tolle Bilder! Tolles GT! (besonders die Naben)


----------



## Rennkram (23. Mai 2010)

Danke 

jaa die guten alten Hügis. Die Räder mit den roten Naben sind aber nur provisorisch drin.
Was macht eigendlich dein Zaskar?


----------



## Beaufighter (23. Mai 2010)

Oh, was kommt denn als Nachfolger für die Hügis? 
Ähmmm... ja das Zaskar...ich habe eigentlich fast alles zusammen, mir fehlte aber in dem letzten halben Jahr die Zeit und ich war auch dann längers krank. Diesen Sommer wirds fertig.


----------



## Rennkram (23. Mai 2010)

Auf dein Zassi freue ich mich schon 

Eigendlich ist bei dem Rad ein Satz aus schwarzen Reset Racing Naben, DT Revos und Mavic 517 verbaut. Da ich aber grad mit Reifen experimentiere und 517er Felgen mit "breiten Reifen + wenig Druck" nicht so gut harmonieren fahre ich im Moment den Hügi Satz mit 719er Felgen.


----------



## tomasius (23. Mai 2010)

Apropos Zaskar:

















Tom


----------



## Rennkram (24. Mai 2010)

Schön ists geworden. Zassi + P-Bone passt hervorragend.

Das letzte Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## höhenangst (24. Mai 2010)

gestern hatten wir echt  






mit dem Wetter , 

ne Runde mit etwas über 80 km






und die Hauptsache - Spass hats gemacht 

ach ja, Stefan wo sind die schwarzen Schwäne  ?


----------



## stefan9113 (24. Mai 2010)

oh, die sind auf dem Stick geblieben da sind sie ...


----------



## Rockyman (24. Mai 2010)

Na jetzt kommt doch wieder so richtig Schwung in die Sache!!!
Topwetter am Pilatus Mountain:







@ rennkram und tomasius: Wirklich tolle Fotos - diese Farben


----------



## pottsblizz (24. Mai 2010)

So, war zwar schon gestern, komme aber erst jetzt dazu....





auf dem X9 RheinRuhrWanderweg, irgendwo zwischen Hagen Hohenlimburg und Lüdenscheid. Schönes Revier, happy trails.

und noch was,









Schachtzeichen, damit ihr NichtRuhrPottis auch was von unserem Kulturhauptstadtjahr mitbekommt.

wil


----------



## wieweitnoch? (24. Mai 2010)

Herrliche Jahreszeit 





meint auch der Hund  ;-)


----------



## gtbiker (24. Mai 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (24. Mai 2010)

@wieweitnoch:

Das Breezer ist schön geworden!  Welche Verstellmöglichkeiten hat man denn eigentlich bei der "Sattelstütze"?

Die erste Tour mit dem Edge Ti.  Warum habe ich mir mit dem Aufbau nur soviel Zeit gelassen.  - Ist zwar kein MTB, aber hier geht es ja schließlich um schönes Wetter. 































Tom


----------



## wieweitnoch? (24. Mai 2010)

Danke   sind ja auch schöne Teile verbaut und ich finde die 737er Gruppe war eine gute Wahl .
Von Nahem betrachtet sieht man aber zusätzlich zu der Farbveränderung sehr sehr viele Risse im Lack, so dass eine Neu Lackierung in ein paar Wochen angestrebt ist , sobald ich einen leistungsfähigen Betrieb gefunden habe dem ich diese Arbeit anvertrauen kann .

Die Sattelhalterung auf dem Beam lässt sich vor und zurückschieben  und dieser selber lässt sich einige Zentimeter in der Höhe verstellen an der hinteren Halterung Rahmen !


----------



## chowi (24. Mai 2010)

Shamus schrieb:


>



Nicht jede Perspektive ist ideal...


----------



## j.ö.r.g (24. Mai 2010)

fast ganz oben:






kurzer Zwischenstopp:





die Nummer 1 für heute:





schnell wieder runter:





Hügel Nummer 2:





falsche Kassette drauf oder noch nicht fit genug, je nach Sichtweise ...





... aber ich sollte nicht jammern ...





aber wurscht, jetzt gehts nur noch runter


----------



## Myxin (25. Mai 2010)

Ich wünscht ich hätte irgendwann nochmal die Kondition, auch nur einen Pass mal zu schaffen. Wird wohl ein Wunschdenken bleiben...

P.S. Die aktuellen Komponenten von Shimano sehen einfach zum Kotzen aus.


----------



## Rockyman (25. Mai 2010)

Einfach phantastisch j.ö.r.g. 

Wunderbare Bilder von den Pässen, vielen Dank! Und erst das SEROTTA  !!!!!!!!! Ist meine absolute Traumlackierung! 
Dein RR Kollege ist ja wohl echt das Tier? Mit der Übersetzung auf diese Pässe  ?  Meine Kniescheiben würden oben als zermahlener Brei auslaufen 
Nur bei dem Ersatzschlauch am Vorbau hab ich mich gefragt, wie der in den schmalen Reifen gehen soll?

Bikergruss


----------



## j.ö.r.g (25. Mai 2010)

... sind 2 Schläuche. 
Zur Übersetzung: Ich fand meine 32/[email protected]" schon grenzwertig. Aber er hatte 39/21. Ist halt noch etwas früh in der Saison.


----------



## Radlerin (25. Mai 2010)

Keine Lenkergriffe = Gewicht sparen???  

Schöne Pics von euch allen... 

Die Berge sind einfach nur traumhaft!


----------



## Radlerin (25. Mai 2010)

Keine Lenkergriffe = Gewicht sparen???  

Schöne Pics von euch allen... 

Die Berge sind einfach nur traumhaft!


----------



## ZeFlo (25. Mai 2010)

*kchkchkch* moderateusen doppelpost vor lauter verzückung 

ich meine mich dunkel zu erinnern dass in diesem forum schon ab und an die unsichtbaren lenkergriffe von j.ö.r.g. abgehandelt wurden.
gut, die jüngeren werden sich vielleicht nicht daran erinnern ...

ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hossegor (25. Mai 2010)

j.ö.r.g schrieb:


> Hügel Nummer 2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


##


Das ist ganz großes Kino !!!!!


----------



## nico.. (25. Mai 2010)

das freie Wochenende genutzt - am vormittag alles gesäubert, um es am Nachmittag wieder dreckig zu machen...


----------



## spezirider (26. Mai 2010)

am sonntag sehr schöne und ziemlich knackige adroit-ausfahrt an der bergstrasse...


----------



## hossegor (26. Mai 2010)

Kleine Feierabendrunde mit dem Merlin...hatte nur das Iphone dabei...daher ist die Foto Quali eher bescheiden


----------



## gtbiker (26. Mai 2010)

Nette Singletrailtour ins nächste größere Flusstal....

Der Stoff aus dem Träume gemacht sind












Hohenzollern stets im Blick




On Top. In einer Hütte informiert ein Schild über das zu Füßen liegende Tal




Ein Blick hinunter ins Starzeltal/Killertal




Doch leider erinnert das Tal unten einen immer wieder an einen tragischen Tag im Juni 2008


----------



## aggressor2 (26. Mai 2010)

nice


----------



## Beaufighter (27. Mai 2010)

Sehr schöne Fotos! Das ist doch der Trail am Himberg am Zollerngraben lang? Mensch den bin ich echt lang nimmer gefahren. Vielen Dank für die Bilder aus der Heimat!


----------



## gtbiker (27. Mai 2010)

Ist noch die andere Seite vom Tal, also die Gegend um Köhlberg, Ruine Eineck etc. 
Und wenn dein Zaskar oder RM fertig ist....
Bis dahin


----------



## MKAB (28. Mai 2010)

Schöne Fotos wieder von euch allen 

-Schicke Bikes
-Schöne Fotos
-Das Merlin 
-Geiles Pano (Welche Stitching-Software verwendest du?)

Bei uns inner direkten Umgebung scheints 
irgendwie gar keine Singletrails zu geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (28. Mai 2010)

MKAB schrieb:


> (Welche Stitching-Software verwendest du?)


Autostitch


----------



## stefan9113 (30. Mai 2010)

wechselhaftes Wetter





sehr wechselhaft


----------



## gtbiker (30. Mai 2010)

Auch hier wechselhaft....


----------



## aggressor2 (30. Mai 2010)

auch hier wechselhaft.





gestern bei der pumptrack meisterschaft in pößneck blieb es aber, auch bis zum schluss, trocken.





war ne coole veranstaltung, aber das beste war der streckensprecher und die riesengeleebanane von der mutti eines der veranstalter. gute 15cm hoch!





p.s. mehr bilder im album und autostitch fetzt


----------



## popeye (31. Mai 2010)

Der Fokus liegt weiterhin auf Familien-Ausflüge, daher wenig Classic-Content ...

Die Gemüseinsel im Bodensee




Da steht ein nettes kleines Türmchen an einer Stelle bei der es nen tollen Ausblick und leckere Bionade gibt:




Die Wahl der Waffen, immerhin semi-classic-tauglich:




Gruss, Michael


----------



## Myxin (31. Mai 2010)

Einmal frei, einmal Frau auf Fortbildung und Kinder im Kindergarten und dann dieses Wetter. Sorry, kein Klassik-Bike, aber die einzige Option, einigermaßen sauber wieder zu hause anzukommen. Die Reifen bedürfen erstmal einer Vollreinigung. Und Klassik ist das Rad auch nicht...... naja, bis auf den Flaschenhalter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kadaverfleisch (31. Mai 2010)

popeye schrieb:


>



...was sehen meine geschulten Busfahreraugen da, einen Doppeldecker aus Berlin?

Gruss
Micha


----------



## Davidbelize (31. Mai 2010)

wetter war in berlin ab freitag abend fantastisch.
so das ich meinem velothon besucher tomasius ein bisschen die stadt zeigen konnte.

freitag abend beim kasspätzle essen am marheinecke platz





cafe am neuen see






kult koreaner in der pallasstr. am winterfeldplatz









war schön ditt janze


----------



## popeye (1. Juni 2010)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> ...was sehen meine geschulten Busfahreraugen da, einen Doppeldecker aus Berlin?
> 
> Gruss
> Micha



Doppeldecker ja, Berlin kann ich nicht genau sagen. Es gibt da noch ein wesentlich älteres Modell, der Touristen über die Gemüseinsel schaukelt. 

Der Flo kann Dir das als einheimischer Inselbewohner sicher besser sagen ... 

Gruss, Michael


----------



## epic2006 (3. Juni 2010)

Das Wetter war überhaupt nicht schön, aber egal, dann gibts eben einen Regenklamottentestride, dacht ich mir zumindest. Isarweg, wie immer:



oder eben auch nicht wie immer:



wie gut, dass ich eben nicht mit dem Boot unterwegs bin:



so, nu wirds aber Zeit, bevor hier alles schwimmt:







schnell noch servus zu den beiden hier:



und dann ab nach Hause und warm duschen.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## zaskar-le (3. Juni 2010)

Hmm, mal wieder viel Beton von mir. Nachdem olle Flughäfen neuerdings richtig trendy sind, hier einmal ein paar mehr Fotos vom ehemaligen Flughafen Tempelhof. Entscheidet selbst, ob ihr das schön findet. Spannend sind natürlich die beiden megalangen Start- und Landebahnen, hier spürt man die Historie, das hat was. Die übrigen interessanten Teile des Flughafens sind abgesperrt. Weitere Highlights: Massig Beton, ungepflegte Grünflächen, eine lieblos in den Boden gerammte Informationstafel und ein Aussichtspunkt, der seinen Namen eigentlich nicht verdient hat. 

Auch wenn klar ist, das dort noch einiges passieren wird: wenn ich demnächst mal wieder in einen "Park" will, fahre ich woanders hin. Einmal allerdings kann man sich das schon anschauen. Radfahren und skaten kann man nämlich ganz gut. 




































Nachbrenner!






Sorry für immer das gleiche Rad, ist halt mein Liebling derzeit


----------



## wubu (3. Juni 2010)

Ich war grad vorhin da, ideale Trainingsstrecke zum Kondition bolzen!  

Soll ja angesichts der leeren Stadtkasse erst ab 2012 bebaut werden, bis dahin ist es ein prima Allzweck-Sportplatz. Tolle Sache.


----------



## Davidbelize (3. Juni 2010)

man leute meldet euch mal ich wohn da.
das du christian hier umme warst und dich nicht meldest tss tss tss.


----------



## Spaltinho (3. Juni 2010)

Klugschei$$ermodus an:

Ich finde das Ding schon echt faszinierend. Immerhin ist Tempelhof das drittgrößte Gebäude der Welt. Unterirdisch gibt es da ein richtiges Strassennetz für PKW. 
Mal sehen, was aus dem Areal wirklich entstehen wird...

Klugschei$$ermodus aus.


----------



## tomasius (3. Juni 2010)

Sehr schönes Bild! 



> Weitere Highlights: Massig Beton, ungepflegte Grünflächen, eine lieblos in den Boden gerammte Informationstafel und ein Aussichtspunkt, der seinen Namen eigentlich nicht verdient hat.



Ich kann noch die grottenschlechte Gastronomie dort ergänzen! Aber die Location hat auf jeden Fall was.

Tom


----------



## kadaverfleisch (3. Juni 2010)

Christian,

wann warst du da, heute?

Ich war mit Ashok am Freitag da, und da stand noch ein Flugzeug unter dem Tempelhofschriftzug. Vielleicht kann der Schweizer mal ein Bild posten.

Eine Runde sind übrigens 6.34 km und immer am Zaun lang sogar 8 km.

Gruss
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (3. Juni 2010)

Spaltinho schrieb:


> Ich finde das Ding schon echt faszinierend. Immerhin ist Tempelhof das drittgrößte Gebäude der Welt.



Finde ich ja auch, Malte! Genau deshalb war es wohl auch so enttäuschend, denn: 



zaskar-le schrieb:


> Die übrigen interessanten Teile des Flughafens sind abgesperrt.







Spaltinho schrieb:


> Unterirdisch gibt es da ein richtiges Strassennetz für PKW.



Nicht nur das. Da würde ich gern mal eine Nacht mit einer guten Taschenlampe verbringen. Hier noch ein wenig Input für Außenstehende...



tomasius schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bild!



Danke! Rate mal, wer mir dazu in groben Zügen die Anleitung gegeben hat... 



kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Christian, wann warst du da, heute? Ich war mit Ashok am Freitag da, und da stand noch ein Flugzeug unter dem Tempelhofschriftzug.



...dann war ich vor Euch da. Heute war ich auch wieder spontan unterwegs, das Wetter war ja ein absoluter Traum, allerdings ohne Kamera. Wäre ohnehin wieder ein blau/gelbes Rad gewesen...


----------



## aggressor2 (3. Juni 2010)

hach...so schönes wetter


----------



## floating (3. Juni 2010)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Radfahren und skaten kann man nämlich ganz gut.
> 
> 
> Nachbrenner!





wie sind denn die windverhältnisse auf der piste?
ich wollte dort mal mit meiner windschnitte da auftauchen. 
nicht das ich mir blei ans rad schrauben muss.


----------



## GT-Sassy (3. Juni 2010)

Am Sonntag wars da verdammt windig


----------



## höhenangst (5. Juni 2010)

das Wetter wird ja heute überall so schön gewesen sein, aber obs da auch so ne Aussicht gab ?


----------



## divergent! (5. Juni 2010)

grausam war die zeit ohnew internet aber jetzt gehts wieder. dafür konnte ich den ein oder anderen tag zum radeln nutzen.

zuerst die waffenwahl....ok heute mal son richtiges downhillrad genommen





und ab in die erste abfahrt





dank





gings komfortabel weiter durch den grünen wald......ööhmm halt erst gelb





alles unter kontrolle dank ihm





so weiter gings bergauf durch den forst





zwischen diesen bäumen geschlängelt





und dann lag er da. wie ein riesiger kraken mitm aufm weg





und wollte es nicht mehr loslassen....





und dann der doofe divergent im selbstportrait





juhu es ist sommer und ichhab urlaub


----------



## divergent! (5. Juni 2010)

achja...bunt war auch am start 





das ding war aber bockig und hat mich vor ner rentnergruppe abgeworfen...

auf der heimtour gabs dann was zu sehen......essbar'?





definitiv 





aber ich konnts nicht huckepack nehmen.....also weiterfahren


----------



## stefan9113 (5. Juni 2010)

schöne Bilder


----------



## GTdanni (5. Juni 2010)

Ich habe heute die erste Tour mit meinem Winterprojekt gemacht. 
Die beiden letzten Schreiber sollten einge Teile erkennen. 

Das Ding geht wie ein Zäppfchen kann ich euch sagen. 













Beim letzten Bild ging der Objektivschutz nicht ganz auf ( da wo ich so doof hinschaue) und ich habe festgestellt das Hörner echt praktisch wären. 
Das Lenkerband ist ganz schön rutschig. 


Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (5. Juni 2010)

ich war, angestachelt durch das 4x rennen vorhin, auch nochmal im wald.
entweder war mein essen heute zu mächtig,









oder abendliches diätieren is doch nix für mich. jedenfalls war ich nach der obligatorischen ersten bergauffahrt ziemlich knülle und konnte/wollte mein bridgestone nur wegschmeißen.





aber es dämmerte stark, also schnell was trinken und los.





das nächste mal fahr ich früher los...wenn man in den schwierigen stellen die hindernisse nur erahnen kann, is das nich sehr praktisch.

@die vorschreiber: schön!


----------



## divergent! (6. Juni 2010)

danni...du warst aufm napoleonstein und sagst mir nicht bescheid....du ei!

wenn du hier bei mir langmachst einfach mal anklingeln...ich hab frei.

das dürfte dir auch bekannt vorkommen









hmmm...gerade aus?





oder doch links bzw rechts?





mit gut 15 kilo macht bergauf fahren aber auch keinen spaß


----------



## höhenangst (6. Juni 2010)

heute mal kurz und heftig ,
mein treuer Begleiter 






um es vorweg zu nehmen , die Bilder sind auf der Abfahrt entstanden 

los gings mit einer giftigen Asphaltrampe 






und dann ne knappe Stunde so 20 - 25 % 











als Entschädigung für die Mühe , fast Auge in Auge mit dem Wendelstein


----------



## stefan9113 (6. Juni 2010)

zum Glück bin ich heut allein gefahren, diese f*****g Rampe hats tatsächlich in sich, zum Teil auch loser Schotter, das machts nochmal etwas anstrengender, die Aussicht aber, belohnt für die Mühe allemal. Schöne Bilder Thomas


----------



## stefan9113 (6. Juni 2010)

... ich war auch mal wieder unterwegs, die Auswirkungen der letzten Überschwemmung begutachten.








da hat einer mächtig Federn gelassen, Überlebende gabs da wohl kaum, bei der Menge an Federn








teilweise noch mächtig schlammig









bis dann ...
Stefan


----------



## Myxin (6. Juni 2010)

Ich weiss jetzt nicht, ob es nur bei uns so aussieht, aber mittlerweile sind fast alle schönen Singletrails so verblockt, daß man nicht mal mit 'nem Schweinehopp  mehr rüberkommt. 





Und die neuste Masche..... Glasscherben.

Na ja, mein Lieblingstrail ist noch fahrbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (6. Juni 2010)

oh yeah. feines wetter heute.

zum x-ten mal die lenkzentrale umgebaut, jetz sagts mir zu.









da komm ich her





da will ich hin





kurze trinkpause am fürstlichen brunnen





schöne spitzkehre





schöner tunnel





schönes tal






schöner wald






schöne aussicht









also weiter. tricky:






hier wollte der ghostring woanders lang, als ich, der arsch. hab ihn aber wiedergefunden.





noch da? ok.





dann war ende vom schmalen waldweg nach gut 1,5h herrlichkeit


----------



## Raze (6. Juni 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Oben angekommen gabs zum Glück ne altersgemäße Bank



Hallo gtbiker, 

wenn das am "Teufelsloch" über Talheim aufgenommen wurde, dann war ich da heute auch ...

...leider bei Regen

Viele Grüße

raze


----------



## gtbiker (7. Juni 2010)

Hi Meister Raze,
100Punkte, das Teufelsloch....
Über Regen konnte ich am Freitag nur lachen....


----------



## MKAB (7. Juni 2010)

Jaaa, Wetter endlich auch mal wieder öfter schön 

Die Natur hält saftigste Farben bereit:





...und häufig vergisst man die Zeit und ist dann noch zur Abendbrotzeit unterwegs:





Und natürlich wieder nicht ans Cateye gedacht


----------



## stratege-0815 (7. Juni 2010)

...wie vermutlich bei allen von euch war auch hier das Wetter schön.
Endlich wieder auf dem richtigen Weg unterwegs.









irgendwann dann endlich "oben" auf 204m über NN




Und weil das Wetter so schön war, zwei Tage später noch einmal eine Tour.




Was ist das? Verschneite Waldwege im Juni?




Ach, doch nur die kleinen "miesen" Gesellen...




Vorbei am größen Sandkasten aus dem Kölner Umland.




auch mal rechts und links einen Blick riskieren....




Und schließlich die Aussicht geniessen. Leider wenig gute Fernsicht und nur Handykamera. Wiederholung geplant, gerne auch mal wieder mit Begleitung, aber bisher konnte ich ausser meinem inneren Schweinhund niemanden motivieren.


----------



## Jupke (7. Juni 2010)

Traumhaft


----------



## stefan9113 (7. Juni 2010)

sehr schönes Rocky


----------



## Jupke (7. Juni 2010)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> sehr schönes Rocky


 
Danke Stefan  Die Wahl schoenes Wetter oder ein schoenes Bike geht fuer mich immer nach schoenes Wetter


----------



## divergent! (7. Juni 2010)

das element ist aber echt traumhaft


----------



## gtbiker (7. Juni 2010)

Noch nen paar Bilder....demnächst dann hoffentlich wieder mehr Bikebilder 

Seltsame Szenarien....




Die Eigernordwand ziert sich noch....




Schöne Sache....




Da ganz unten im Tal sind wir losgestiefelt, immer umgeben von traumhafter Kulisse....




Netter Bachlauf....




Und ab ins kühle Nass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (7. Juni 2010)

wunderbares wetter aber kein bike bezug - ausser vielleicht die gefahr eines snake bites...

diese huebsche rat snake war gestern bei uns im garten







der hund wollte unbedingt mit ihr spielen was ihr nicht gefiel und daher ist sie kurzum den baum hoch gekrochen. war mir neu, dass die das koennen!


----------



## mountenbike (8. Juni 2010)

schönes tier  schade das es hier kaum welche gibt


----------



## divergent! (8. Juni 2010)

naja wobei ich weniger scharf auf ne 2 meter schlange an meiner fassade wär.

bei uns findet man immer nur plattgelatschte oder halb zerstückelte blindschleichen


----------



## divergent! (8. Juni 2010)

ich hab meinen heutigen urlaubstag so verbracht wie ich am liebsten immer leben würde....herrlich.

zuerst die milkakuh aus ihrem zimmer geholt. kurz munter gemacht und ab in wald. 





auf meiner letzten hunderunde hab ich da nen kleinen teich entdeckt mit lecker abendbrot.





.....kann mir einer sagen was das für welche sind? karpfen?









naja essen gibts später also weiter gehts durchs grün. ich war ja sportlich unterwegs...deshalb musste ich auf vernünftige highend bremsen zählen.





so...von da kam ich:





und da wollte ich lang:





aber diverse brennesseln und anderes dickicht hatten was dagegen...also abhängen und nachdenken:





da ich ja mit dem neusten vom neusten unterwegs war...einem vollgefederten rad ( ob sowas sich durchsetzt?) konnte ich ´mich auch in ne stufige abfahrt wagen.





dank dieser neusten highend technologie bin ich unten sicher angekommen und konnte drüben wieder hoch.









rasant gings dann heimwärts





niemand hinter mir der drängelt?nö...





zum glück nachhause geschafft. ich kam mir stellenweise vor wie bei der blutspende.





und dann kam das auf was ich mich schon am meisten freute.noch schnell frisch gekämt und dann.....





da ich beim betrachten von meiner unförmigen figur und diesem





leichte egoprobleme bekam habe ich meinen mülleimer befragt ob ich weiter essen darf





mülleimer hat es sich mal angeschaut ob sowas überhaupt verträglich ist und ich sowas essen darf





kurz angetestet









den rest könnt ihr euch denken


----------



## gtbiker (8. Juni 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> den rest könnt ihr euch denken



Der Hase hat dir die Fingerkuppe abgebissen, daraufhin bist du durchgedreht, ruckartig aufgesprungen und hast ausversehen dem Hund dabei mit dem Stuhlbein eine drübergezogen, woraufhin er erst den Hasen erbissen hat um anschließend dein Schienbein mit einem kräftigen gekonnten Biss zu durchtrennen? 
Liegst du jetzt im Krankenhaus?


----------



## divergent! (8. Juni 2010)

nein aber der hase hat gestern den hund als sein eigentum markiert

ich war aber vorhin kurz in der ambulanz weil ich mit blutarmut und nem hb wie ein zur ader gelassener, aufgrund extremsten mückenaufkommens transfundiert wurde. mal sehen ob schweineblut was bringt...irgendwie war der arzt sehr ländlich


----------



## gtbiker (8. Juni 2010)

Noch eine Stunde Zeit, bevors dunkel wird....also ab!
Rocky geschnappt und los gehts.








Zuerst langsam wie eine Schnecke....




Dann, motiviert durch nette Sprüche auf der Kappe, immer schneller werdend. Oder doch immer schneller langsam werdend? Man weiß es nicht....




Dann gehts in den bereits düsteren Wald....




Matschig ist es....








Ich verliere erst das Rad und dann mich, Feierabend.


----------



## aggressor2 (8. Juni 2010)

das bild hatt ich ja ganz vergessen...


----------



## Beaufighter (9. Juni 2010)

Sehr schöne Bilder in letzter Zeit hier. Vielen Dank euch allen für den täglichen Augenschmaus! Weiter so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.O (9. Juni 2010)

Is das Geil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]es Regnet


----------



## divergent! (9. Juni 2010)

ja super...war ja so selten die letzten wochen


----------



## wtb_rider (10. Juni 2010)

hatte heute frei....und nach einem besuch beim zahnarzt meines vertrauens, 3 vorbereiteten inlays und ner ordentlich tauben backe hab ich mich entschieden ne runde durch die gegend zu fahren.













hier noch ein paar überbleibsel der sowjetischen besatzungszone.





















so geschwitz wie ein schwein 
jetzte muss ick erstma wat trinkn.
gruss kay


----------



## divergent! (10. Juni 2010)

ich war heute auch schön mitm alex in jenas wäldern unterwegs.erstmal gings gute 40 minuten nur berghoch...ein spaß bei dem wetter und nur einem gang....kurze kleine waldrunde...erstes päuschen und waschen am kühlen nass:









danach gings zur abwechslung mal ein bisschen bergauf





dann schick die horizontale lang. wollte da bilder machen aber der alex war zügig unterwegs und wirklich anhalten sollte man da auch nicht...also weiter. zwischendurch mussten wir der schaltfreiheit ihren tribut zollen:





danach erstmal ein kurzes trinkpäuschen.





bevor es hier runter wieder richtung jena ging:





nach diversen runden durchs grün kamen wir der italienischen zivilisation näher.....eis für uns und ein päuschen fürs geplagte gerör...juhu





vom eis gibts keine bilder da es aus unerfindlichen gründen verschwand.....war scheinbar ein loch im becher.

nach dem eis sind wir nochmal ne gute stunde oder 1,5 durchn wald getingelt aber irgendwann wollten die beine nicht mehr. aber wieder mal ne geile runde

@wtb-rider...dein funk ist sehr schick!


----------



## Nader (10. Juni 2010)

Ein paar Bilder aus dem hohen Norden


----------



## divergent! (10. Juni 2010)

was sindn das für monsternaben im marin?

und das da am fuji tretlager was ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (10. Juni 2010)

ick glaube das hat was mit hilfsmotörchen zu tun, aber genau weiss ich das nicht.


----------



## Nader (10. Juni 2010)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> ick glaube das hat was mit hilfsmotörchen zu tun..





klick einfach auf Bilder


----------



## divergent! (10. Juni 2010)

wie in hamburg braucht man hilfsmotoren????????

oh man was ist nur los mit dieser welt


----------



## aggressor2 (10. Juni 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> aber wieder mal ne geile runde
> 
> @wtb-rider...dein funk ist sehr schick!



in der tat


----------



## wtb_rider (10. Juni 2010)

vielen dank,....
bin noch nicht ganz fertsch damit.

gruss kay


----------



## tofu1000 (10. Juni 2010)

Zu dem Funk fällt mir einfach nur eins ein: James Brown - Sex Machine! Passt beides zusammen wie Ar$ch auf Eimer!


----------



## epic2006 (11. Juni 2010)

So, kurze knackige Runde am Vormittag. Es ging auf den Berg um die Ecke, den Blomberg, 1170 Meter, bei 650 Meter wurde gestartet.

Gleich zum Anfang ein kleines Päuschen und Schlabbe fligge:



kein Schatten weit und breit, der kam erst nach der nächsten weit entfernten Kurve.



Kurz im Vorbeifahren geknipst



und nach ca 1,2 Km das Nächste



Oben angekommen wollte ich eigentlich ein schönes Weißbier genießen, aber das Blomberghaus wurde von einer Riesengruppe lärmender Touristen belagert, also nur schnell Foto gemacht



Weiter Richtung Zwiesel



Mit Aussicht zwischendurch



und noch ezwas mit der Kamera gespielt, man hat ja Zeit:


 

 

 

 

 
Am Zwiesel dann noch kurz in der Sonne gelegen und das diesige Panorama genossen



Die Abfahrt ging dann hier runter



und ich erlagte die Erkenntnis, dass man mit einem Mittneunziger nicht so zügig über kindskopfgroße Felsbrocken fahren kann/sollte wie mit einem modernen Fully. Foto ist unscharf, da Hände zitterten



und da kam er her




Bis zum Nächsten..

Gruß, Gerrit
.


----------



## stefan9113 (11. Juni 2010)

eine kleine Hitzerunde bevor es kühler wird 

















schönes Wochenende Euch allen.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## wtb_rider (11. Juni 2010)

das boulder ist echt ein verdammt schicket ding.
wenn ich auf neunziger federgedöns was geben würde, dann.....

aber das würde ich in der tat gerne zu den meinigen zählen.
gruss kay


----------



## höhenangst (12. Juni 2010)

heut gings aufn Berg ,bei etwas schlechterem Wetter , dafür wars zum Glück nicht so heiss

 schon mit dem Ziel im Blick 







nette Alm 






als Belohnung gab es ein bleifreies 






und diese Aussicht 






schönes Wochenende Euch allen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (12. Juni 2010)

ladykracher ... 







heinz-herrmann die killerschwalbe bei verdeckten ermittlungen im bereich unerlaubter wasserentnahmen 





















schon letztes wochende, aber die filmentwicklung dauerte etwas länger ...

caio
flo


----------



## gtbiker (12. Juni 2010)




----------



## Beaufighter (12. Juni 2010)

@gtbiker


----------



## Rennkram (13. Juni 2010)

Fehmarn Umrundung





Immer dem Navi nach. Die Trails sind leider etwas zugewachsen.
Links die Nesseln, rechts die Diesteln.   ouch!




Fehmarn kann zu großen Teilen direkt an der Küste entlang erradelt  werden. 




Coole Schnecke 




Der Trail führt teilweise 20 cm an der Kante entlang.




Es gab heftigsten Gegenwind. War ein stürmischer Tag, aber insgesamt  klasse Wetter.
Etwas matschig, aber ok 
82km, 870 hm, sagt Herr Etrex.


----------



## mountenbike (13. Juni 2010)

@ Rennkram
Schöne Bilder! Ich bin dieses Jahr auch in Fehmarn, nur leider ohne Bike. Wenn ich Deine Bilder so sehe, sollte ich doch noch eine Lösung finden mein kleines Zassi mitzunehmen


----------



## Beaufighter (13. Juni 2010)

Wow, sehr schöne Landschaft! Ich bin ja ein wenig neidisch, dass man im Süden Deutschlands auf solche schöne Gegenden verzichten muss, aber dafür haben wir Berge. Coole Surferschnecke, Dude!

Viele Grüße von dr Alb raa


----------



## Rennkram (13. Juni 2010)

Nimm dein Rad auf jedenfall mit. hier gibts die Tour zum Download http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.14371.html
Wie der Herr auf 72,3km und 269 hm kommt ist mir jedoch ein Rätsel 




Die Landschaft an der Ostseeküste ist schön, aber anspruchsvolle Trails sucht man hier vergebens.


----------



## bonebreaker666 (13. Juni 2010)

Bei uns war das Wetter heute den ganzen Tag optimal, trotzdem bin ich erst spät losgekommen zur ersten Tour mit neuer Lenkzentrale -



- die lädierte Schulter hat's gedankt 

Während die einen am spielen sind...




...belustigen sich die anderen an dem treiben...




...bis die Regenwolken die ersten Tropfen fallen ließen und wir uns zum fluchtartigen Rückzug entschieden haben -


----------



## aggressor2 (13. Juni 2010)

heute mal mitn kumpel unterwegs gewesen und endlich mal seinen (zitat) ''classicscheißdreck'' ausgeführt. schönes rad...









wiese





saaletal von oberhalb





rosanes blümchen





andere wiese


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (13. Juni 2010)

war das der mitm singlespeed beim letzten mal?

das schwinn sieht gar nicht mal übel aus. ist das ein flammendekor oder täuscht das?


----------



## aggressor2 (13. Juni 2010)

ne, der mit dem lilanen liteville.
kann man als flamme interpretiern, is aber eher wolkig. hat auf jeden fall ne dolle tiefenwirkung.


----------



## .jan (18. Juni 2010)

Bevor das Wetter am Wochenende wieder schlechter werden soll, kleine Kanalrunde...




...mit großen Boot.




Im Hintergrund die Levensauer Hochbrücke.




Siehste, geht schon los. Jetzt aber schnell nach Hause...


----------



## aggressor2 (19. Juni 2010)

heute war ganz passables wetter. regen angesagt, aber nur 2-3mal 5 tropfen.

heute früh mitn singlespeeder form, lage und strecke getestet.





da, gleich hinterm feld, geht die strecke vom bergzeitfahrn lang. wenn ich mich richtig erinner 700m, dabei 100hm. ein örtlicher raubvogel prüft auch die lage.





test hat ergeben, dass die spirenzchen vom verdauungssystem die letzten tage nich gut warn und singlespeed, jedenfalls mit der übersetzung, garnix wird. also kohlenhydratkur, in der hoffnung dass es hilft.





hat dann auch geholfen, aber wie gut, galt es erst später rauszufinden.
in der wartezeit hab ich mit dem besitzer dieses schnieken velos, angeregt über alte fahrräder quatschend, verbracht. kann jemand was zum alter und modell sagen?





















dann kam die siegerehrung. meine zeit vom letzten jahr wurde schon bei platz 15, oder so, geschlagen, dementsprechend war ich erstaunt und gleichzeitig enttäuscht, dass ich wieder fünfter geworden bin. mit 2min18sec. 16sec schneller als im letzten jahr
vierter war der sieger von vor 2jahren, mit nem starren singlespeeder und nur einer bremse, mit 2min17sec und dritter, wenn jemandem der name was sagt, michael brinkmann, mit 2min16sec.
siegerzeit war 1min52

aufm rückweg hab cih dann, weil ich grad so gute laune hatte und das licht gut war, ein paar bilder geschossen.













ziel im nächsten jahr: treppchen.
ziel morgen, beim richtigen rennen: kumpels versägen.


----------



## divergent! (19. Juni 2010)

und unsere speziellen freunde

viel glück


----------



## aggressor2 (19. Juni 2010)

ahh...die hatt ich ja schonwieder ganz vergessen
die natürlich dann auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (19. Juni 2010)

das wird wohl ein HeiHei sein und wenn der TGB aufkleber orschinol ist ein sehr fruehes. 89/90 denke ich. 1990 gab es TGB glaube ich schon nicht mehr.


----------



## aggressor2 (19. Juni 2010)

wunderbar. dann kann ich ihm morgen ne gute nachricht übermitteln.
danke

der junge ältere mann kennt sogar tom ritchey persönlich und gary fisher vom sehen


----------



## epic2006 (23. Juni 2010)

So, heute mal Video statt Foto:
sorry für die schlechte Qualität, die Kamera ist auch classic. Ich war wieder mal auf dem Blomberg, da der gleich neben der Haustür ist. Nächstes Mal gibts wieder Bilder von woanders.

Ach so, der Mann in Rot, in der Mitte des Videos sagte: " Gäh waida du Hunskrippä!!", das ist ein Ausdruck des Zorns und der Verärgerung über Leute die eben nicht wandern....und ja, ich habe frühzeitig geklingelt.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## .jan (23. Juni 2010)

Feierabendrunde an der Steilküste, Eckernförder Bucht. Blöderweise hatte ich die Speicherkarte zuhause liegen lassen und konnte nur den internen Speicher nutzen. Bei zwei Bildern war Schluss.


----------



## wubu (24. Juni 2010)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Ach so, der Mann in Rot, in der Mitte des Videos sagte: " Gäh waida du Hunskrippä!!", das ist ein Ausdruck des Zorns und der Verärgerung über Leute die eben nicht wandern....und ja, ich habe frühzeitig geklingelt.




Jaja, die alten Leute.....wenn die nix zu meckern haben, fühlen die sich nicht wohl. Ich muß nie klingeln, wenn die Leute das Rattern meiner Hügi hören, begeben sie sich gleich an den Wegrand.


----------



## Spaltinho (24. Juni 2010)

Gestern bin ich mit der Deutschen Meisterin im FourCross (4X) und ein paar weiteren Komilitonen im Bikepark gewesen. 
Als Sportgerät hatte ich meinen Lobster dabei. 
Und folgende Erkenntnisse habe ich daraus gezogen:

1. Auch mit einem 16 Jahre alten Lobster lässt es sich über die Buckelpiste heizen. Allerdings nur mit kurzem Vorbau, V-Brake-Hebeln und meiner Judy. All diese Teile hatte ich nicht verbaut !

2. Solche Strecken erfordern sehr viel Können

3. Steffis Maschine ist sehr komfortabel, gut im Handling und unfassbar leicht

4. Diese Frau kann fahren

5. Ich nicht !                                                         



















6. Als Fotograf ist man selten selbst auf den Bildern

und 

7. Wir hatten trotzdem richtig Spass:








Ah, da bin ich auch drauf !



Gruß,
Malte


----------



## zaskar-le (24. Juni 2010)

Mann, mann, Malte. Du und die Frauen, das nimmt ja gar kein Ende! 

Und einen schön roten Kopf hast Du da...


----------



## Spaltinho (24. Juni 2010)

Ach Christian, so ist es halt. Mit gehts nicht und ohne erst recht nicht.
Der rote Kopf ist vom ständigen hin und her rennen zwischen Kamera und Aufnahme.


----------



## aggressor2 (24. Juni 2010)

Spaltinho schrieb:


> der Deutschen Meisterin im FourCross (4X)



ja, die kann fahrn. hier war sie mit dabei und ich glaub sie is auch ziemlich weit gekommen.



aggressor2 schrieb:


> gestern bei der pumptrack meisterschaft in pößneck blieb es aber, auch bis zum schluss, trocken.




vorgestern abend beim päuschen machen. 3x91, 1x2001.





bei meinem rennen bin ich übrigens gesamtrang 16 geworden, auf den 2 runden


----------



## Beaufighter (24. Juni 2010)

Oh hinten versteckt sich das graue GT. Das Tequesta finde ich ziemlich cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (24. Juni 2010)

aha da stehts das olle talera..........so richtig mit echtem lack und so


----------



## Beaufighter (24. Juni 2010)

Ähh ja Talera nich Tequesta...


----------



## euphras (24. Juni 2010)

Bin heute abend zum beinahe ersten Mal wieder mit der Coladose gefahren. Eine 36 km Tour, die teils auf den Spuren des bekannten R1 Fernradwanderwegs führte.






Erste Rast im Kurpark Bad Meinberg. Im Hintergrund die Reha-Klinik, in der ich zuletzt im Frühjahr 2009 weilte.






Schloß Vinsebeck, an dessen Toren der R1 vorbeiführt.










Rast hinter´m Schloßpark am Teich


----------



## Rockyman (25. Juni 2010)

Endlich wieder Sommer!!!

Zeit das "neue Alte" auszuwildern...
Marin Zig Zag Trail 1994








Die Rindviecher sind völlig aus dem Häuschen




Wer will es ihnen verdenken 




Bikergruss,  Rocky


----------



## GT-Sassy (25. Juni 2010)

Kleine Arbeitsunterbrechung eingelegt



und einige Trails neu entdeckt







Teilweise passte der Untergrund perfekt zum Bike



und wurde doch noch recht technisch



hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht, das alte Stahlroß


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (25. Juni 2010)

Der Besuch is da und ich hab alles für´s Finale 





...dafür gab es ja auch Geschenke,einmal was zusammengebasteltes und nen Komplettbike...bin schon nen guter Onkel,wa 








...und die erste Tour von Z-Dorf nach Britz am Kanal lang...




...Glück gehabt...die Räder gefallen 

Gruß
Marco


----------



## aggressor2 (25. Juni 2010)

neuer lenker
macht saumäßig viel spass!





lieblingskurbel





zmax megabite





so gehts dann nächste woche zu critical dirt


----------



## wtb_rider (25. Juni 2010)

die 2 mittleren bilder sind echt gut. bin begeistert.
ich muss es auch nochmal sagen das ich es toll finde das sich alle leute so viel mühe geben tolle bilder zu schiessen.
gruss kay


----------



## epic2006 (26. Juni 2010)

So, kurz nach 6 Uhr, auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit, mit kleinem Abstecher:



da gehts lang:



und nach ein paar wenigen Kilometern Umweg zurück zum Fluss der nach Hause führt:



bei dem Anblick hab ich die letzten 12 Stunden Arbeit dann auch schon fast vergessen:








wieder nur ungeschaltet, aber klassisch. Die Kombi macht im Alltag am wenigsten Ärger.

so, nun noch ein Feierabendkaltgetränk





und ab in die Heia.

Gruß, Gerrit

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (26. Juni 2010)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> die 2 mittleren bilder sind echt gut. bin begeistert.
> ich muss es auch nochmal sagen das ich es toll finde das sich alle leute so viel mühe geben tolle bilder zu schiessen.
> gruss kay




fahrräder, die man selbst als schön und toll empfindet will man eben auch dementsprechend abbilden. da gibt man sich genausoviel mühe, wie bei teilewahl und aufbau. 




epic2006 schrieb:


> wieder nur ungeschaltet, aber klassisch. Die Kombi macht im Alltag am wenigsten Ärger.



fünf daumen. so muss das sein.


----------



## divergent! (26. Juni 2010)

und früh um halb 8 das erste bier...wenn du nicht arbeiten würdest dann würde ich sagen du hast es geschafft


----------



## epic2006 (26. Juni 2010)

Ich hab es geschafft, zumindest für heute. 12h Nachtschicht sind rum, da darf man sich doch was gönnen.


----------



## Nader (26. Juni 2010)

viele Grüsse aus Plön an alle Biker.


----------



## aggressor2 (27. Juni 2010)

gestern das aller erste mal lenkerband gewickelt, also heute gleich mal auf längerstreckentauglichkeit getestet und nem kommilitonen wichtige dokumente nach bad kösen geliefert.









in großheringen schwimmen komische sachen auf den teichen









angekommen und dokumente schon übergeben





beim päuschen machen, inklusive wurscht, vor einer renomierten rentnerhochburg, dem kaffee schoppe, sticht plötzlich was grelles meine netzhaut.





und wer isses? kollesche divergent ofm wech zur arweit. na klasse...





die farbe is in realität echt viel fieser, als es hier auf den bildern scheint...





ne weile gequatscht, ihm 2 packen lenkerband und 2 spacer in die hand gedrückt, die ich grad zufällig dabei hatte und dann rückweg. 

ne alde guldurschdädde





altes bahnhofsgebäude





und schnieke aussicht





zur belohnung gabs zu hause dann, nach den knappen 80km, danke einmal verfahrn, 3 malzbier, 3 normale bier, 2 schwarzbierbrötchen und 
2mal 200g rindsteak


----------



## divergent! (27. Juni 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> und wer isses? kollesche divergent ofm wech zur arweit. na klasse...
> 
> ......der darauf riesig lust hatte sei angemerkt...er hätte auch schön ne runde radfahren können aber nöööö
> 
> ...



bier gabs bei mir nachm dienst aufn kirschfest auch...die üblichen 3 stunden schlaf und gleich wieder arbeiten....das leben fetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxim-DD (27. Juni 2010)

gestern in der schönsten Landeshauptstadt von Deutschland "ELBFLORENZ"

Show-Start der 2010 Ralley DRESDEN Breslau,








und die wahren auch am START








NA, WER IST ES?

weitere Bilder hier...http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157624366568754/


und seltsame konstruktionen am rande stehend:








, de ronny


----------



## epic2006 (27. Juni 2010)

Noch ne kurze Biergartentour:




einmal um den Stausee



kurzer Blick über die Stadt



war was? oder warum fahren die da mit Fahnen am Auto immer im Kreis?



egal, ne andere Brücke gibts ja auch noch



bis denn,

Gruß, Gerrit

...im Biergarten war ich, hab nur keine Fotos gemacht.


----------



## Rockyman (27. Juni 2010)

Nader schrieb:


> viele Grüsse aus Plön an alle Biker.
> [/URL]



Hi Nader

sieht aus wie eine Pace Gabel an deinem Koga. Neu oder hattest du die schon immer drin? Sieht jedenfalls gut aus! Dein MARIN hast du auch vor kurzem hier vorgestellt. Das Bike ist wunderschön - steh ich total drauf!
In Germany ist ja im Moment nicht nur tolles Wetter, sonder sicher auch ne Bombenstimmung 

Grüsse,  Stefan


----------



## höhenangst (28. Juni 2010)

war schon am Samstag , 
2 Burgruinen besichtigen und ein bischen am Nekar entlang (eher gemütlicher Familienausflug )   











der Zahn der Zeit 





















am Ende der Tour haben wir noch dieses Exemplar gesehen , kennt sich jemand damit aus, um welche Art handelt es sich ? 
war ca: 1,20 lang


----------



## Deleted 30552 (28. Juni 2010)

bei schlangen bekomme ich die panik

wußte nicht, daß einem so etwas in deutschland begegnen kann

beim nächsten mal, bitte überfahren!


hab gegoogelt.  Äskulapnatter 

http://www.bund-hessen.de/index.php?id=13184

auch wenn sie ungiftig ist (glaub ich eh nicht)

wird in ausnahmefällen 2 meter lang (na prima)

Ihre Beute packt sie mit den Kiefern und erdrosselt sie durch Umschlingen

im Vergleich zu allen übrigen in Deutschland vorkommenden Schlangenarten geringe Scheu


----------



## aggressor2 (28. Juni 2010)

äskulapnatter?



> Äskulapnatter: größte Schlange Mitteleuropas, etwa 1,60 m (im Süden bis 2 m) lang, erwachsene Tiere einfarbig hell- bis dunkelbraun, glatt geschuppt; in Deutschland nur noch im Donautal bei Passau und Ingolstadt Niederfeld, an der Salzach bei Burghausen, in Rheingau-Taunus und im Odenwald; sonnige Hänge, Flussufer, lichte Laubwälder und Steinbrüche der Mittelgebirge; ernährt sich von Kleinsäugern und jungen Vögeln; geschützt und vom Aussterben bedroht.








samstag hätt ich auch fast 2 überfahrn. die eine war aber eher ne blindschleiche. die andere dafür ne schicke ringelnatter.

wo is eigentlich der stefan9elf3?


----------



## Deleted 30552 (28. Juni 2010)

die obere sieht wie eine grüne mamba aus. die untere wie eine schwarze mamba


----------



## euphras (28. Juni 2010)

Matze010 schrieb:


> beim nächsten mal, bitte überfahren!




Erstmal: Artenbestimmung mittels Google... 

zweitens: erinnert mich die Äußerung eher an ein Autoforum, als ein Radforum.


----------



## tofu1000 (28. Juni 2010)

Die Bestimmung der Art scheint aber trotzdem zutreffend. Ich habe gerade in so einem am Rand zusammengeklebten und in Pappe eingeschlagenen Papierstapel geblättert. 
Sowas würde ich gern mal in natura zu Gesicht bekommen! Am liebsten lebend.


----------



## CarstenB (28. Juni 2010)

matze hat ja schon viel unsinn von sich gegeben aber das topt es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30552 (28. Juni 2010)

richtig! es war unsinn und nicht ernst gemeint, kann man aber durchaus beim genauen und vollständigen lesen meines beitrages erkennen

weil:



Matze010 schrieb:


> bei schlangen bekomme ich die panik


----------



## CarstenB (28. Juni 2010)

wenn du da panik bekommst lass dich behandeln.


----------



## zaskar-le (28. Juni 2010)

Jungs...


----------



## Deleted 30552 (28. Juni 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> wenn du da panik bekommst lass dich behandeln.



ob es auch Behandlungsmöglichkeiten gegen Spaßbremsen gibt?


----------



## CarstenB (28. Juni 2010)

hast du die globale definition von spass patentiert?


----------



## höhenangst (29. Juni 2010)

danke für das bestimmen der Art


----------



## SingleLight (29. Juni 2010)

Matze010 schrieb:


> beim nächsten mal, bitte überfahren!


----------



## oblomow79 (29. Juni 2010)




----------



## aggressor2 (29. Juni 2010)

*mal lieber back to topic, wa?*

oktober: 





februar:





märz: 





anfang juni:





heute:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euphras (29. Juni 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> *mal lieber back to topic, wa?*
> 
> 
> februar:



Sehr schöne Idee. 

Im Februar hat bei Euch KEIN Schnee gelegen?!?


----------



## wtb_rider (29. Juni 2010)

coole nummer det mit fotoreihe. muss ick och mal probieren aber wo?
und ick werd mir rad und cam position abspeichern (im kopp, oder auf zettel)
und dann gibts ein daumenkino. hihi
gruss kay


----------



## aggressor2 (29. Juni 2010)

euphras schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Idee.
> 
> Im Februar hat bei Euch KEIN Schnee gelegen?!?



naja doch da hinten rechts isses doch weiss.
in jena isses immer etwas wärmer, als drumrum. und ich glaub auch, offiziell, die niederschlagärmste stadt in thüringen. 

genau kay, mach mal. dann stell aber auch mal das ritchey von deiner holden in die mitte vom bild, bitte


----------



## divergent! (2. Juli 2010)

ausgrab ausgrab........nachdem ich momentan nur noch 10-12 stunden arbeitstage hab komme ich logischerweise kaum zum radeln. bin ja kein schlag den raab kandidat der neben vollzeit arbeiten noch 5 stunden radeln, 4 stunden familie bespaßen und 10 stunden schlafen kann.

aber....wir haben ja jetzt endlich firmenwagen und somit kann ich tgl zur arbeit radeln. bei teildiensten komme ich so auch nach lust und elan auf 2-2,5h fahrzeit was besser ist wie nix.

so denn...hier ein einblick in meinen spannenden arbeitsweg:

zuerst schauen ob noch alles dran ist





die räder sind auch noch da









also das kraftwerk angeschmissen und ab gehts





vorbei an netten kleinen häuschens mitten in den weinbergen





an der maulenden myrte....achnee die war woanders






und dem standart gewässer eiheitsschwan





kommt dann irgendwann etwas sprudel





dann wirds ne weile langweilig





dann steht lauter hasenfutter auf der wiese





ab urch die kleingartensiedlung...autos jagen





und das beste zum schluß...feierabend

















und


----------



## SCM (2. Juli 2010)

Du bist der letzte User, bei dem ich rasierte beine erwartet hätte...

Oder ist da einfach natürlicher Kahlschlag?


----------



## divergent! (3. Juli 2010)

ich bin wohl der einzige user der überhaupt keine haare mag...weder am bein,noch am arm noch sonst irgendwo................bei niemanden.

natürlichen kahlschlag gibts nur aufm kopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (5. Juli 2010)

wat is denn hier los?
so schönes wetter und keine bilder?

critical dirt war wirklich kein rennen. es warn 6. 
an 2 tagen, davon 4,4 am samstag und 1,6 am sonntag.
bilder von der samstagstour hab ich ncih, weil die trikottaschen voll mit nahrungsmitteln warn und der rucksack in nem begleitfahrzeug.
hier ein paar impressionen:









und sonntag in leipzsch





der rest schwimmt bestimmt bei flickr rum.

es warn weit mehr leute da, als die bilder zeigen, oder war die stimmung nur so klasse?
war auf jeden fall ein hammergeiles we!

nur schade war, dass es unter den zich kategorien keine classic-mtb-2gang-drop bar-wertung gab...


----------



## ph0 (5. Juli 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> ich bin wohl der einzige user der überhaupt keine haare mag...weder am bein,noch am arm noch sonst irgendwo................bei niemanden.



aber augenbrauen haste noch ?!? *duck und wech*


----------



## divergent! (5. Juli 2010)

sehr scön alex. haste ma ein lin zu den restlich+en bildern.

verdammte arbeit ich wär auch gerne dabei gewesen.

wie war denn die strecke von dd nach L?

sehe da ja den ein oder anderen crosser...also mtb bräuchte man nicht zwingend?

@ph0................ja das wars aber dann schon


----------



## aggressor2 (5. Juli 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/groups/criticaldirt2010/pool/

der ein oder andere crosser is gut...es hieß ja 'a study in crossification'. 70% der räder warn von dieser gattung.

strecke war eigentlich bombig, nur wars trocken und dank des angestrebten tempos eigentlich nur staubfressen bei 40 aufm feldweg.
das lustige war, dass auf asphalt immer langsamer gefahrn wurde und das gehacke so gut wie nur auf den 'felsigen' feldwegen stattfand.
jedenfalls war das mein eindruck aus der spitzengruppe.
bei der einfahrt nach L wurde dann die ganze sache eher zum alleycat.
die ~130km warn auf 4 etappen aufgeteilt, bei jeder gabs ne karte mit zu erfüllenden aufgaben. jede etappe hatte für sich ihre hochlichter, die checkpoints waren jeweils wunderbar mit allem versorgt, außer mit fest installierten klos und tierischem eiweiß...
samstag abend gabs dann nochn grass-track rennen neben der party, wo kaum leute mitmachen wollten und sonntag bei leipzsch nochmal ne schnellere ausfahrt auf nem schuttberg mit weniger schmerzliebhabern, als am samstag. 

falls das einer von den veranstaltern hier lesen sollte, im eingangradforum, wo das ganze eigentlich abgeht, bin ich ja leider nich, das war eins der geilsten wochenenden, dass ich je hatte! danke.

nach der dritten etappe hätt ich nich gedacht, dass ich in der letzten nochmal so ein tempo, für so lange, gehn kann. 
durchschnittstempo auf der 2. etappe war wohl, mit 4-5mal anhalten, nachm weg kuckn und am ende nochmal ein ekelhafter berg (collm), bei 30km/h. vielleicht sogar mehr. auf der 4. nach leipzsch rein wars bestimmt sogar noch mehr. wir haben nirgendwo angehalten, soweit ich mich erinner, und die meiste zeit hab ich mir mit meiner 46:16 übersetzung die lunge ausm leib gekurbelt. 
dafür war ich aber sonntag erstaunlich gut drauf.
danke auch für diese erfahrung

nächstes jahr wieder. olli, singlestoph und aal können bestimmt auch ein liedchen von dem we singen. und horst link ja och!


----------



## divergent! (6. Juli 2010)

sehr viele schöne bilder. waren ja auch einige oldies dabei....


äääähhm respekt wenn er damit mithält:


----------



## aggressor2 (6. Juli 2010)

jep, er hatte sehr viel dampf auf der kette...oder nen motor in der rahmentasche


----------



## olli (6. Juli 2010)

CRITICAL DIRT war einfach perfekt und der Samstag war sicher das schönste Radsportereignis, bei dem ich bisher war (das soll nun nichts gegen SiS heißen, dort hat man durch die gemeinsamen 3 Tage mit Kind und Kegel  auf dem Zeltplatz das schönste "Drumherum" bei einem Radsportereignis).






Foto geklaut bei ROBERT


EDIT: EIN BISSCHEN WÄRMER HÄTTE ES SEIN KÖNNEN!


----------



## landsbee (6. Juli 2010)

Hallo, ich bin 22 Jahre jung und hier seht ihr mich bei einer meiner wenigen Ruhepausen in mitten der schönen Apfelplantagen, wie ich mal meine stählerne Seele baumeln lasse, einen schönen Tag wünscht euch, euer Kuwahara


----------



## gerolf (7. Juli 2010)

olli schrieb:


> CRITICAL DIRT war einfach perfekt und der Samstag war sicher das schönste Radsportereignis, bei dem ich bisher war (das soll nun nichts gegen SiS heißen, dort hat man durch die gemeinsamen 3 Tage mit Kind und Kegel  auf dem Zeltplatz das schönste "Drumherum" bei einem Radsportereignis).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh geil.

Und du hast uns das schönste Plakat, das wir bisher hatten, gedruckt:






Coole Sau!

Super, dass ihr alle so einen Spaß hattet bei uns. Und das bei dem Wetter. Ich schieb später noch ein paar Classic-relevante Bilder rein. Einiges sieht man auch schon ab hier.

G.


----------



## wubu (7. Juli 2010)

Wieso machst du so ein Gesicht? Die Tights (unter den Shorts) ne Nummer zu klein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (7. Juli 2010)

weil der grobe kies 2m vorher noch bodenlos war und ich mit aller kraft reintreten musste um überhaupt von der stelle zu kommen. zudem wars glaub ich der zielsprint vom vorlauf 
war verdammt fies, der kies.
tights gibbets bei mir nich.


----------



## wubu (7. Juli 2010)

Na hoffentlich hat sich die Mühe gelohnt! Auf den anderen Fotos siehst du ja auch wesentlich entspannter aus.

Auf Touren finde ich Tights drunter prima, insbesondere beim Hardtail.


----------



## aggressor2 (7. Juli 2010)

schon irgendwie. im finallauf musste/durfte ich nochmal ran. war ja dann mal wieder high noon und der dünnpfiff in höchstform. zum glück war die cola lecker und kühl und keiner hat aufs thermometer gekuckt.

in engen radlerhosen würd ich noch bescheuerter aussehn und angenehm find ich das eh nich. am samstag war ich in meiner 6 jahre alten puma baggy-badehose unterwegs sah bescheiden aus, aber die belüftung war exzellent.


----------



## wtb_rider (9. Juli 2010)

VIEL WARM!!!

















deswegen sind die bilder auch von anderen tagen,...


----------



## tofu1000 (9. Juli 2010)

Das dritte Foto ist gut - ich musste 2x hinschauen!


----------



## euphras (9. Juli 2010)

Was für ´ne Kamera benutzt Du, Kay?

Schöne Fotos  , hier war´s heute auch zu heiß zum Fahren....


gibt leider kein :schwitz: icon


----------



## CarstenB (9. Juli 2010)

Exif-Daten anzeigen 
Hersteller  NIKON CORPORATION  
Kamera  NIKON D90  
Aufnahmezeit  2010-06-26 12:05:42  
Blende  f/5.6  
Belichtungszeit  1/1600 s  
Brennweite (35 mm äquivalent)  435 mm  
Brennweite (echt)  290 mm  
Koordinaten  n/a  
Speicherplatz  201.1 KB


----------



## wtb_rider (9. Juli 2010)

dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen,... 
danke für´s kompliment.

gruss kay


----------



## uschibert (9. Juli 2010)

Ja, tolle Bilder Kay.

Aber nebenbei erwähnt: Die ersten beiden Bilder sind wohl eher auf der Eisenbahnbrücke über den Templiner See nahe des Bhf. Pirschheide enstanden, oder?

Gruß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (9. Juli 2010)

heute die erste ausfahrt mitm crosser. naja was heißt ausfahrt...weg zur arbeit 4x ist ja auch ne ausfahrt. früh+ noch mit syncrosvorbau aber das fuhr sich wie mutterns rad. also in der mittagspause schnell umgebaut...jetzt passt es.

umwerfer fehlt noch da leider der falsche geschickt wurde. fetzen tut das tel aber schon.

zuerst...freie bahn





niemand hinter mir?





schallmauer durchbrochen....baum zerstört





der zahn der zeit





gambanjolo





ja passt irgendwie zum heutigen tag und wetter





tata....


----------



## wtb_rider (9. Juli 2010)

sau coole maschine ist das. nehm ich sofort....
congrats mr.

gruss kay


----------



## wtb_rider (9. Juli 2010)

uschibert schrieb:


> Ja, tolle Bilder Kay.
> 
> Aber nebenbei erwähnt: Die ersten beiden Bilder sind wohl eher auf der Eisenbahnbrücke über den Templiner See nahe des Bhf. Pirschheide enstanden, oder?
> 
> Gruß!



ja erwischt, aber wie gesagt sind auch verschiedene tage, auf der brücke war geheime teileübergabe. totale agenten nummer. einer von links einer von rechts päckchen gegen geld und jeder wieder in seine richtung. filmreif war det.


----------



## wtb_rider (10. Juli 2010)

macht noch einer mit hier?
zu heiss wa?
auch bei uns eine bullenhitze, trotzdem eine nette runde gedreht.

phil, nebst sohn, icke und ein indianer





und nochmal andere perspektive, aber der indianer hat sich wieder aufs foto geschummelt. man erkennt ih an der klassischen gehste,...





also ick geh jetzt in meinem eigenen saft kochen.
mahlzeit

gruss kay


----------



## Myxin (10. Juli 2010)

Die einzig erträgliche Zeit zum Radeln sind die frühen Morgenstunden. Heute um 5 Uhr auf dem Gaul gesessen und 2 Stunden lang bei angenehmer Temperatur die Stille der Großstadt genossen.





Auch für ihn war da noch Ruhe....

[URL="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/688980"]
	
[/URL]


----------



## aggressor2 (10. Juli 2010)

blöde idee bei dem wetter fahrradzufahrn. 
ich war nur zum schrauben in der stadt, da kommt beim essen beim dönermann natürlich gleich n kumpel rum, schon ölend wie ne alte marzocchi, und sagt, dass er gleich mit x loswill. da lässt man sich ja nich lumpen, nach 3 tagen bettlagerei.





fazit: viel zu heiss! aber zum glück gabs kaltes erfrischendes getränk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ph0 (10. Juli 2010)

Das Schlaueste ist es wirklich nicht bei diesen Temperaturen,
aber da in letzter Zeit die Wochenenden ein grossen Bogen um mich gemacht haben
muss ich das jetzige trotz der meteorologischen Widrigkeiten für mich ausnutzen.

Nichtmals im Wald jemanden begegnet ...

























Jetzt habe ich zwar einen Schrumpfkopf durch den Helm,
aber fühle mich trotzdem ganz wohl


----------



## gtbiker (10. Juli 2010)




----------



## divergent! (11. Juli 2010)

hab ich schon erwähnt daß ich das wetter einfach nur geil finde?!

also ernsthaft jetzt. ich muss zwar arbeiten aber mein arbeitsweg ird ja mitm rad erledigt....macht richtig laune weil echt kaum einer unterwegs ist.

das wetter muss man mitnehmen und genießen. in 4 monatn frier euch allen schon wieder der hintern wenn ihr früh aufm klo sitzt....und das fetzt mal gar nicht.


----------



## wubu (11. Juli 2010)

Wolkenloser Himmel und Sonnenschein ist ja auch geil.....aber wenn der Fahrtwind nicht kühlt, sondern sich wie ne Brise ausm Backofen anfühlt, kommt nicht so recht Freude auf.

Ich hab mal die Idee von Myxin aufgegriffen und bin heute um 5.30 Uhr losgefahren, bin um 9.30 Uhr zurück, unterwegs noch in Ruhe gefrühstückt (lecker belegtes Baguette von der schönen Bäckerin) und die Sonne auf die Nase scheinen lassen.

Interessant, wie viele Leute um 5.30 Uhr schon/immer noch auf den Beinen sind.....ich hab um 6.30 Uhr an nem Badesee 4 nackte Typen gesehen, die scheinbar angeheitert gefeiert haben, inkl. Musik aus dem Ghettoblaster. 

Sinatra hatte Unrecht, Berlin is the City, that never sleeps!  

Trotz der Bullenhitze schönen Sonntag allerseits.


----------



## aggressor2 (11. Juli 2010)

das fahrn is ja nichmal das schlimme. das fatale is das anhalten. am besten noch in der prallen sonne...


----------



## zaskar-le (11. Juli 2010)

Großen Respekt an alle, die sich bei diesem Wetter aufs Rad trauen, wirklich. 

Für mich ist das bei den Temperaturen derzeit nichts, werde ich etwa alt? Wobei, Flo fährt ja auch noch, trotz völlig anderer Generation...


----------



## tonicbikes (11. Juli 2010)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Für mich ist das bei den Temperaturen derzeit nichts, werde ich etwa alt?



...da sind wir schon 2, aber evtl fahre ich heute Abend mal easy ne Runde um den See


----------



## epic2006 (11. Juli 2010)

Warm war es heute und nicht sooo klassisch, aber da sich der heutige Tourpartner und ich uns hier über den Weg gelaufen sind, wirds auch hier gepostet.

Noch bevor der hier krähte



hieß es aufstehen (naja, der hat heute etwas länger geschlafen) und um Punkt nullachthundert stand Thomas vor der Tür und es ging los Richtung Tegernsee



kurzes Päuschen für den Ausblick und das Gerät beiseite gelegt



noch kurz was gerichtet



und ab über den Wiesseer Höhenweg, kleiner Trail mit Schiebepassage am Anfang



war aber gleich wieder fahrbar



etwas "Northshore" zwischendurch



und kurz danach die Hütte in Sicht







dann ging´s endlich bergab




















Um halbeins war dann wieder der Ausgangspunkt erreicht, 46Km, 898 HM. Spaß hats gemacht und schreit nach Wiederholung, hoffentlich ist der zwangsweise Daheimgebliebene dann auch dabei.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (11. Juli 2010)

Mein Plan war es von mir aus zum Garten zu fahren,Zehlendorf-Britz,am Kanal lang,aber es kam doch ganz anders...





...hatte natürlich Flickzeug dabei,ist aber direkt am Ventil gerissen!
Naja,nach ner Stunde Fußmarsch war ich ja wieder daheim .

Gruß
Marco


----------



## euphras (11. Juli 2010)

Danke für die schönen Bilder, Gerrit! 

Ich habe gestern im Keller am Canny geschraubt und den Vorbau auf maximale Höhe gesetzt. Als nächstes kommt wohl´n Rizer - soviel zum Thema Alter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (11. Juli 2010)

Naja, so alt bin (fühle) ich (mich eigentlich) noch nicht, aber komplett starr als Alternative war dann doch nix....das heb ich mir für die kürzeren Feierabendrunden auf, der Spaß soll ja neben dem Rücken nicht auf der Strecke bleiben

Schön wenns gefällt, es lohnt sich def. hier mal für 1-2 Wochen vorbeizuschauen und die ein oder andere Tour zu fahren, als Guide würde ich mich gerne anbiedern


----------



## höhenangst (11. Juli 2010)

noch 1-2 Bilder , das der Mod auch mal zu sehen ist   

erst ein Bildchen vom Tegernsee






oben angekommen gabs als Belohnung diesen Ausblick 






und  






danach gings rasant bergab
















war ne schöne Tour , hat mir grossen Spass bereitet 

danke Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (11. Juli 2010)

Na Thomas, gerne wieder!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (11. Juli 2010)

Da es grade thematisiert wurde: Ich bin auch grade zurück von meiner Zeitreise in die frühen harten ungefederten 90er. Man fühlt sich zwar wieder wie 18, aber der Rücken ist dann doch keine 18 mehr und die Handgelenke sind auch anderes gewohnt...die 37 Grad geben dann noch den Rest.

Kleiner Ausflug im gemäßigten Mittelgebirge: (aber keine Fahrbilder, da ich alleine unterwegs war...)





Auch wenn das Rad natürlich schief steht, die Sattelüberhöhung kam meinem Nacken EXAKT so vor...





Endstation Rettershof:


----------



## ph0 (11. Juli 2010)




----------



## divergent! (11. Juli 2010)

@klein holgi: was sindn das für geniale felgen?

ich war heute wieder arbeiten. sehr lustig wenn man früh um 6 immer die gleichen kollegen trifft.

zb herrn vogel:





hatte es aber etwas eilig und war von meinen reifen aufgescheucht. gestern mitm crosser flog er 30cm neben lenker her. leider hatte ich da keine kamera.

der hr.kranich war grad angeln





huch sehe grad...abgetaucht.

naja monsieur frosch wurde per handschlag begrüßt:





kurzes dummkucken am wasser









nach der frühtour überlegt wo lang?

erstmal zum poserstein:





volle hochtechnologie





und dann in wald....da wars gegen 9 uhr recht angenehm:





und zum schluß mal noch hr. nielsson besucht....der alte mann





bei meiner spättour hab ich dann mal wieder so nen grauseman hirnfurz bekommen. das kleine gestörte männchen im kopf hat mir befohlen noch ein cadex zu organisieren und aufzubauen. anders, edel, leicht und verdammt schick.

na dann gehe ich mal suchen...........


----------



## aggressor2 (11. Juli 2010)

jut, jetz isses beschlossene sache. beim nächsten mal nehm ich mein cadex wieder mit nach jena und lass das karakoram zu hause.

ach und herr nielson isn affe. das pferd heißt kleiner onkel


----------



## Klein-Holgi (11. Juli 2010)

Lol....Herr Reiher abgetaucht

Ähm...die Felgen...meine spontane Suche eben brachte mich auch nur auf Rennrad-Seiten. Drauf steht Gipiemme Tecno M416....ist auch recht spärlich bespeicht und mit Aerospeichen. Auf den Naben steht auch Gipiemme, allerdings passen sie gut in nen MTB-Rahmen...

solange man so schmale Marathons montiert, sollte es gehen...


----------



## j.ö.r.g (11. Juli 2010)

Ritchey P-21 fillet brazed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (12. Juli 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> jut, jetz isses beschlossene sache. beim nächsten mal nehm ich mein cadex wieder mit nach jena und lass das karakoram zu hause.
> 
> ach und herr nielson isn affe. das pferd heißt kleiner onkel



huch naja mathe war noch nie meine stärke



Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Ähm...die Felgen...meine spontane Suche eben brachte mich auch nur auf Rennrad-Seiten. Drauf steht Gipiemme Tecno M416....ist auch recht spärlich bespeicht und mit Aerospeichen. Auf den Naben steht auch Gipiemme, allerdings passen sie gut in nen MTB-Rahmen...
> 
> solange man so schmale Marathons montiert, sollte es gehen...



aber rennradfelgen haben dächte ich doch bei 26" nen anderen durchmesser??

da war doch was mit 540 oder 577 irgendwie unterscheidet sich da was.


----------



## aggressor2 (12. Juli 2010)

hach is des ritschie schee....


----------



## Deleted 30552 (12. Juli 2010)

erst recht die griffgummis


----------



## aggressor2 (12. Juli 2010)

titan is doch eh viel bequemer als gummi!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (12. Juli 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> aber rennradfelgen haben dächte ich doch bei 26" nen anderen durchmesser??
> 
> da war doch was mit 540 oder 577 irgendwie unterscheidet sich da was.



Irgendwie machst Du mich doch nachdenklich...diese Maße habe ich gerade ergoogelt:

Is it possible to use a 650c (571mm) wheel in a mountain bike frame using the cantis for the original 559mm wheels

Das hieße also ich hätte die Bremsklötze um 6mm verstellen müssen Ok...ich habe sie verschoben, aber maximal 1-3 mm... Der Rest vielleicht Toleranzen? Oder vorher schon zu hoch eingestellt? 
Aber es scheinen auf jeden Fall 650C Rennradreifen zu sein...

Eventuell sind dann die Reifen aber immer noch viel zu breit und 1,3er wäre das Maximum für die Felgenbreite? Müsste die Breite mal messen....

...es läuft also auf die Schlussfolgerung raus: Liebe Kinder da draußen, was der Onkel hier auf seinem Rad montiert, ist grober Unfug - nicht nachmachen!!! Aber sieht gut aus...


----------



## Nightstorm95 (12. Juli 2010)

Mittig in der Landeshauptstadt ... die "grüne Lunge Hannovers" ... 







... die Eilenriede.

Sie spendet Licht u. Schatten für die Zwei- u. Vierbeiner u. somit ein wenig "Durchatmen" bei dieser Affenhitze !

Spanien gewinnt ab Achtelfinale jedes Spiel mit 1 : 0 u. wird Weltmeister ...  das nenn' ich Können,  Cleverness & natürlich sportliche Effektivität.

Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (12. Juli 2010)

Und heute etwa 45km weiter Ost-Süd-Ost


----------



## Deleted 30552 (12. Juli 2010)

was ist das für ein bike bzw rahmen ?

edit: schon geklärt. nen altes gt


----------



## divergent! (12. Juli 2010)

@klein holgi: also die breite als maß zu nehmen wird nicht viel bringen. hab am rts auch solch lustige sun felgen drauf. die sind auch nicht wirklich viel breiter wie ein kugelschreiber

mich wunderts nur daß du auf ne rennradfelge einen mtb reifen bekommen hast.

hast du mal die achsbreite gemessen?

wenns ein systemlrs ist dürfte der bei rr maß 130mm achse haben.


----------



## CarstenB (12. Juli 2010)

von hinten rum duch die brust ins auge... warum sollte es nicht einfach ein mtb laufrad sein? hat es zumindest von gipiemme auch gegeben. und da offensichtlich ein reifen im mtb mass drauf passt kann es auch kaum was anderes sein.


----------



## pottsblizz (12. Juli 2010)

gestern war es so schön:



mein kleiner Italiener, Columbus Thron Rohrsatz, gemufft und handgelötet, Rahmen ca. 1990, NOS erworben, erstmals aufgebaut 2009, jetzt endlich weitgehend fertig. Im Detail verbessern kann man immer noch. Bei mir ums Eck.

und so schön:



mein 94er explosif, leider noch ohne passende P2, ansonsten traumhaft neuwertiger Zustand. Auch bei mir ums Eck.

im Juni war es so schön:



mein Teerfresser, 93er marin bear valley se, inzwischen fast kpl. mit dx Komponenten bestückt, hier bei meiner Kraichgau Querung.

im April war es aber auch schön:



mein 97er kilauea, also nach diesen stählernen Regeln hier eigentlich ein Youngtimer, irgendwo auf dem RheinRuhrWanderweg. Mit diesem bike hat für mich alles angefangen...und ist auch immer noch mein Lieblingsrad.

Und weils ja hier eigentlich nur ums Wetter geht, sei nur noch kurz angemerkt, das ist schon mein kompletter classics Fuhrpark. Und jetz geh ich noch ne Runde riden, weil das Wetter ist schon wieder so verdammt schön...

LG pottsblizz


----------



## Klein-Holgi (12. Juli 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> von hinten rum duch die brust ins auge... warum sollte es nicht einfach ein mtb laufrad sein? hat es zumindest von gipiemme auch gegeben. und da offensichtlich ein reifen im mtb mass drauf passt kann es auch kaum was anderes sein.



Irgendwie naheliegend 

Allerdings führt jegliches Gegoogel nach der Bezeichnung Gipiemme Tecno M416 auf Rennradseiten bzw. zu Rennradlaufrädern. Und ich habe seit der ersten Frage hier schon reichlich gesucht....Weiterhin musste tatsächlich der Bremsbelag etwas verschoben werden, was auch für ein etwas größeres Maß sprechen würde. Warum jetzt der Schwalbe Marathon gut darauf passt, weiß ich auch nicht zu erklären...außer es ist doch ein MTB-LRS...oder die Schwalbes haben etwas Übermaß? Die Achsbreite werde ich noch messen....


----------



## divergent! (12. Juli 2010)

frag doch mal die maus oder peter lustig. klingt komisch...ist aber so

ps potzblitz....schönes rossin!


----------



## ph0 (12. Juli 2010)

@ pottsblizz:
ist das auf dem rossinbild hinten links die achenbach ?


----------



## CarstenB (12. Juli 2010)

von der gipiemme web seite







die achsbreite wird 135mm hinten und 100mm vorne sein wenn's 8fach ist.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. Juli 2010)

da ist das Ding!!!...also die Felge.... und auf der Seite war ich natürlich auch schon Carsten halt wieder

...es war 9-fach drauf, aber ich hab auf 8-fach zurückgerüstet. Vielleicht steht das "M" im Namen für Mountainbike???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pottsblizz (13. Juli 2010)

ph0 schrieb:


> @ pottsblizz:
> ist das auf dem rossinbild hinten links die achenbach ?



Hi ph0,
sehr korrekt, links ist Achenbach, rechts ist Ellinghausen, oh wie schön ist es doch im Emschertal...

und du, warste Sonntag inne bolmke???? auch schöne Fotos!


----------



## newsboy (13. Juli 2010)

machs ungern, aber es gehört zu mir... 






gehen auch mit 1.9 ritcheys... dies nach etlichen jahren im mtb-gebrauch. km sage ich aber nicht.


----------



## ph0 (13. Juli 2010)

pottsblizz schrieb:


> und du, warste Sonntag inne bolmke?



jepp,
bolmke und dann via eichlinghofen/dorstfeld am kanal lang zur achenbach.
danach hatte ich den schon erwähnten schrumpfkopf durch die hitze unterm helm
und seitdem einen hautteint wie roberto blanco


----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. Juli 2010)

newsboy schrieb:


> machs ungern, aber es gehört zu mir...
> 
> 
> gehen auch mit 1.9 ritcheys... dies nach etlichen jahren im mtb-gebrauch. km sage ich aber nicht.



Auf den Bildern hätte kein Mensch die Felgen weiter beachtet


----------



## divergent! (13. Juli 2010)

newsboy schrieb:


> [/IMG]





 ist das geil!!!!!


----------



## wtb_rider (13. Juli 2010)

find ick übriegens auch ashok, 
das passt zwar nicht so richtig zusammen aber hier geht der punkt deutlich an optik vor logik.

ist ne hammer kiste. auch das mit dem riser fügt sich super ins gefüge.
toll. ich hoffe das teil steht noch/ wieder genau so bei dir.
gruss kay


----------



## euphras (13. Juli 2010)

newsboy schrieb:


> machs ungern, aber es gehört zu mir...








Site:
http://www.zerochop.com/pictureview1.html


----------



## divergent! (13. Juli 2010)

sehr nettes moped. da hätte der deutsche tüv seinen spaß.

und der fahrer mit dem starren rahmen aber auch...aber echt heiß


----------



## ph0 (13. Juli 2010)

Altmetall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euphras (14. Juli 2010)

Hitzebedingt die erste Tour seit Tagen. Abends um acht ging es los.


----------



## epic2006 (14. Juli 2010)

Heute in der Früh um 07:15h gings auf die Lenggrieser Hütte beim Seekar:



leider nur Handyknippse, Kamera lag warm und trocken zu Hause, ich Depp. Die Wolken haben sich dann gegen 11:00h verzogen und es ist nun wieder brütend heiß

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## aggressor2 (14. Juli 2010)

ich finds sexy 
jetz is auch endlich das innenlagergeraffel mit den außenliegenden lagerschalen weg!






wege warn auch mal doll anspruchsvoll


----------



## divergent! (14. Juli 2010)

alex dein kara bestätigt mein aufbaugefühl...silber passt am besten. werd an meinem das schwarze zeug auch abmachen. der rahmen kommt sonst nicht zur geltung.

sieht im übrigen echt schick aus.....und sogar mit schaltung


----------



## freebee (14. Juli 2010)

Meine erste richtige Ausfahrt mit meiner neuen Cola Dose, ich glaube is entlehnt von euphras, und danke Dir nochmal wegen dem Tipp für das Blatt..... Heute kam endlich der richtige Vorbau aus Australien eingeflogen und dann mußte ich nat. Testen gehen. Jetz fehlt eigentlich nur noch mein Kettenblatt für die Topline und der XT Umwerfer ach ja klar der hintere Dämpfer aber bis ich den in org finde...oh je






.... Und hier wars heut echt verdammt heiß und da dacht ich nen Radler
wär net schlecht






Bis ich nach einem großen Schluck gemerkt hab is mit Grapefruit

ach ja war nicht allein unterwegs





leider ein bissle unscharf


----------



## epic2006 (14. Juli 2010)

Schickes Cannondale (hab ich das jetzt echt gesagt? ist aber so.)!

Wie war denn jetzt das Grapefruitradler? Ist ja schon etwas...extravagant.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freebee (14. Juli 2010)

hmmm also is ein bisschen komisch ungefähr so wie wenn man an Milch denkt und vergisst das man grad ein Bierle angesetzt hat. Ne ganz so arg wars nich aber mit Süßemsprudel wärs mir lieber gewesen is halt Wien

Ach danke fürs kompliment

Gruß Alan


----------



## divergent! (14. Juli 2010)

das cd hat was. krumm, bucklig und eigenartig anders....fetzt

beim sator montierst du bitte das nächste mal das sw ab...lecker paul


----------



## freebee (14. Juli 2010)

Danke Dir... aber das Du das Paul entdeckt hast obwohl das Bild so verruckelt ist ui ui ui  (eagle eye)....aber für meinen liebsten Mitfahrer  halt ein etwas anderes Schmuckstück... halt nicht für den Hals


----------



## divergent! (14. Juli 2010)

ach das war leicht...allzuviele blaue schaltwerke gibts nicht


----------



## euphras (14. Juli 2010)

Schicke Dose!  
Nur die grünen Booster beißen sich etwas, die würde ich mittelfristig noch gegen silberne austauschen oder sie weiß lackieren. Ach ja, wie fährt sich das Rad (Pedalrückschlag)?


----------



## freebee (14. Juli 2010)

Ah hallo euphras... Ja die dose fährt sich eigentlich recht fein die Sitzposition ist für mich nahezu perfekt...ich denke es liegt auch stark am Vorbau den ich echt ne Weile suchen mußte (winkel) da ja die meisten so hart na oben gehen. Ja das mit dem Rückschlag... du meinst ob das ende der Kurbel am elevated chainstain hängen bleibt?. Wenn Du das meinst dann nur wenn ich nicht drauf sitz und halt mit den Shimano-Kurbeln, war ja für ne Suntour gedacht oder lieg ich da falsch?mmm... aber mit der Topline sollte es dann kein Problem mehr sein, habs zumindest getestet... Ah ja wegen den boostern haste schon recht suche auch schon ne ganze Weile nach silbernen Gorillas aber ist halt hart zu finden, die grünen sollten eigentlich ans Sator mehr Sinn machen se aber eher hier an der Dose....

Aber die Gorillas zu lackieren wäre schon nen harter Schrittt


----------



## euphras (14. Juli 2010)

freebee schrieb:


> Ja das mit dem Rückschlag... du meinst ob das ende der Kurbel am elevated chainstain hängen bleibt?.



Nein, ich meine die Federungsgeometrie, Bedingt durch den hohen Drehpunkt der Schwinge zog es bei Einfederung die unter Spannung stehende Kette nach hinten entgegen ihrer normalen Bewegungsrichtung, lecker für die Kniegelenke.


----------



## freebee (14. Juli 2010)

Aha man bin daneben... aber ne soweit noch nicht geschehen...


----------



## divergent! (15. Juli 2010)

mal so ne frage nebenbei....das kabel was du da am hinterbau hoch gewickelt hast sind das die restlichen 3m vom umwerferbowdenzug?



dat musste aber mal noch ordentlich machen


----------



## freebee (15. Juli 2010)

Ja ich weiß ---- aber ich warte doch grad noch auf den XT Umwerfer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kadaverfleisch (15. Juli 2010)

freebee schrieb:


> hmmm also is ein bisschen komisch ungefähr so wie wenn man an Milch denkt und vergisst das man grad ein Bierle angesetzt hat. Ne ganz so arg wars nich aber mit Süßemsprudel wärs mir lieber gewesen is halt Wien
> 
> Ach danke fürs kompliment
> 
> Gruß Alan




Stiegl is aber Salzburg!
Gibts in Vienna kein eigenes Bier?

Micha


----------



## magas (15. Juli 2010)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Stiegl is aber Salzburg!
> Gibts in Vienna kein eigenes Bier?
> 
> Micha



doch - Ottakringer - Mundls Bier 

dank an freebee für die bilder   - wir Österreicher sind hier eh unterrepräsentiert


----------



## gtbiker (15. Juli 2010)

Mal kurz zum Baumarkt geradelt....









Und zur Belohnung des Tages eine Dose Bier, Marke Pennerglück. Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix.


----------



## GT-Sassy (17. Juli 2010)

Kleine Abendrunde,
zuerst recht gemütlich



dann runter



und wieder hoch



zum Wasser



mit Verschnauffpause


----------



## epic2006 (18. Juli 2010)

Gestern im Harz unterwegs gewesen, kurze Runde von Goslar über Granetalsperre nach Hahnenklee und über den Steinberg zurück.





war ne KLEINe Runde




und die Bergrunterfraktion besucht




den Bikepark haben wir ausgelassen, muss ja nicht sein spaßlos das schöne Material zu vernichten.

Gruß, Gerrit und Lars


----------



## freebee (18. Juli 2010)

Hallo Gerrit, hört sich aus der ferne nach ner langen Tour an... wieviel km warn es denn....


----------



## höhenangst (18. Juli 2010)

Oh Gerrit ,  wieder mal klassisch unterwegs . 
Haben heute früh auch ne Moser-Tour gemacht , leider wars für die Bilder nicht optimal , zum fahren dagegen sehr (angenehm kühl) . 
als erstes mal die fahrbaren Untersätze 







ähnlich wie am Gardasee





















allen eine angenehme Woche


----------



## pago79 (18. Juli 2010)

freebee schrieb:


> Hallo Gerrit, hört sich aus der ferne nach ner langen Tour an... wieviel km warn es denn....


waren nur 33km die einrollrunde halt...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## epic2006 (18. Juli 2010)

Hey Thomas, 

nette Tour scheinbar und def. nette Bikes! Kriegst gleich ne PN zwecks WE und Gruß an Stefan.

Der Lars und ich waren heute wieder unterwegs, diesmal gar nicht klassisch und etwas weiter, Bilder stell ich nachher trotzdem rein

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freebee (18. Juli 2010)

pago79 schrieb:


> waren nur 33km die einrollrunde halt...
> 
> Gruß
> Lars



hmmm mal gespannt wann es bei mir soweit is mit den 33 

Gruß
Alan


----------



## epic2006 (19. Juli 2010)

Nun die versprochenen Bilder, Kästeklippen über Okertalsperre, Ahrensberg und zurück nach Goslar, 52,4 Km, 580 HM. 
Immer wieder nette Trails dazwischen, von da gekommen:




und da gings weiter:



Kästeklippen:



und das war dass Gerät, nicht klassisch:








auf alt ging es dann Abends in die Stadt und zu Arne, der fußkrank zu Hause bleiben musste:




Gruß, Gerrit und Lars


----------



## epic2006 (20. Juli 2010)

Gestern Abend wieder ne kleine Runde an der Granetalsperre, diesmal klassisch:









20Km zum Appetit holen für´s anschließende Grillen.

Gruß, Gerrit und Lars.


----------



## sine88 (20. Juli 2010)

abendlicht bei der gassifahrt durch die leipziger parks.


----------



## ph0 (21. Juli 2010)

abendliche hunderunde durch den nahen forst






die hunde haben sich aber beharrlich geweigert geknipst zu werden.


----------



## argh (21. Juli 2010)

Und ob das Wetter schön war. Eigentlich isses das ja auch immer noch. Dumm nur, dass der Urlaub heute für beendet erklärt ist und ich wieder arbeiten muss/ darf/ kann/ soll. Aber nach vier Wochen will ich mich ja nicht beschweren.

Da ich kaum biken kann, sortiere ich nebenbei immer mal wieder Bilder aus dem Urlaub. 

Hier gibt´s also eine kleine Auswahl von zwei herrlichen Wochen in Dänemark. Ach, war das schön!

Das Fargo hat eigentlich nur als Transporter gedient. Das aber sehr gut!






Wetter- und Familienurlaubsbedingt ist es auch nur selten durch die schönen Wälder in Ostjütland gejagt worden.






Dafür sind wir immer wieder in den Genuß gekommen, solche Bilder direkt vor die Augen zu bekommen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (21. Juli 2010)

Tolle Fotos, Arne!

Dänemark war bei mir für über zehn Jahre das Ziel für den Familienurlaub. Ich mag das Land und die Leute sehr.


----------



## argh (21. Juli 2010)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Tolle Fotos, Arne!
> 
> Dänemark war bei mir für über zehn Jahre das Ziel für den Familienurlaub. Ich mag das Land und die Leute sehr.



Danke für das Kompliment. Bei uns wird´s so schnell auch keine andere Destination für den Familienurlaub mehr geben. Alle waren völlig begeistert.

Ich könnte hier noch dutzende Bilder posten- aber sie haben ja keinen wirklichen Bezug zum Thema...

Aber eins noch...






Auch im Legoland war das Wetter prima.


----------



## divergent! (21. Juli 2010)

cool legoland...da will ich auch mal hin.....aber nur wegen spielzeug zu den wikingern?

konntest du deine kinder ohne probleme aus dem laden am ende des parks führen?


----------



## newsboy (22. Juli 2010)

so das boulder ist weg... muss ich halt ein merlin nehmen.


----------



## gtbiker (22. Juli 2010)

Schicke Bilder hier in letzter Zeit! 

@Arne, was ist denn das für eine Rahmentasche?




So sah es heute abend hier aus:


----------



## kadaverfleisch (22. Juli 2010)

newsboy schrieb:


> so das boulder ist weg... muss ich halt ein merlin nehmen.



...das schweizerische Wetter wird deswegen aber auch nicht besser 

Micha


----------



## newsboy (22. Juli 2010)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> ...das schweizerische Wetter wird deswegen aber auch nicht besser
> Micha



naja, andere bezahlen für ihre storms...


----------



## CarstenB (22. Juli 2010)

bist du gewachsen? das ist doch ein medium rahmen und die stuetze ist noch zu sehen?!


----------



## kadaverfleisch (22. Juli 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> bist du gewachsen? das ist doch ein medium rahmen und die stuetze ist noch zu sehen?!


----------



## newsboy (22. Juli 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> bist du gewachsen? das ist doch ein medium rahmen und die stuetze ist noch zu sehen?!



yupp, aber micha fuhr damit und der stützenspanner mochte dann wohl nicht mehr....

btw ist ja auch kein phoenix, das muss so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (23. Juli 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> cool legoland...da will ich auch mal hin.....aber nur wegen spielzeug zu den wikingern?
> 
> konntest du deine kinder ohne probleme aus dem laden am ende des parks führen?



Das war anhand eines kleines Rechenbeispiels ganz einfach. Das Teil kostet im Lego-Shop 699DKK. Das sind ungefähr 100. In Deutschland gibt´s dasfür 65. Sie hatten fleißig gespart, aber bei den Preisen haben sie eingesehen, dass es nicht unbedingt sein muss und haben dann am darauffolgenden Tag in einem anderen Spielwarengeschäft richtig eingekauft. 



gtbiker schrieb:


> @Arne, was ist denn das für eine Rahmentasche?



Das ist eine Quorum Rahmentasche von agusport aus Holland. Die gab es für 50ct auf dem Flohmarkt. Ans Fargo passt sie ganz gut...


----------



## ph0 (24. Juli 2010)

nachmittagsrunde zum hiesigen feucht-biotop








unterwegs noch pfefferminze gesammelt - lecker ...







drohendes ungemach am himmel







ab nach hause


----------



## stefan9113 (25. Juli 2010)

ich kanns ja doch nicht lassen  





schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## divergent! (25. Juli 2010)

ich hätte da immer angst an der sattelklemme hängen zu bleiben.......


----------



## stefan9113 (25. Juli 2010)

kann eigentlich nicht passieren, weil der Hinterbau um einiges breiter baut als normal, bin jedenfalls noch nie hängen geblieben


----------



## epic2006 (25. Juli 2010)

@Stefan: Schön das du wieder da bist

Gruß, Gerrit und Lars


----------



## Raze (25. Juli 2010)

epic2006 schrieb:


> @Stefan: Schön das du wieder da bist
> 
> Gruß, Gerrit und Lars



@Stefan,

ich schaue hauptsächlich wegen Deiner wunderschönen Aufbauten und Bildern hier rein, obwohl ich Angst vor Hunden habe 

Klasse, daß Du wieder hier bist 

Einen schönen Abend

raze


----------



## euphras (25. Juli 2010)

epic2006 schrieb:


> @Stefan: Schön das du wieder da bist



Ich schließe mich an! 

@Stefan: Ist das denn Dein alter account? Ich frage, weil mich interessiert, ob die ganzen wunderbaren Fotos der Räder wieder in den alten threads auftauchen...


----------



## Wolke (25. Juli 2010)

schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (25. Juli 2010)

Hi,

danke Euch

ne, da tauch nichts von den alten Bildern auf, es sei denn ich würde neu verlinken, so zum Beispiel 





bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## HOLZWURM (25. Juli 2010)

Hallo

Ich denke es war in erster Linie der Wunsch von Wuffel-dem Hund- endlich wieder im Internet präsentiert zu werden.

Geht es dem Tier gut - freut sich der Mensch

Merci

Holzwurm


----------



## argh (25. Juli 2010)

.


----------



## euphras (26. Juli 2010)

HOLZWURM schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich denke es war in erster Linie der Wunsch von Wuffel-dem Hund- endlich wieder im Internet präsentiert zu werden.
> 
> ...



...schreibt der, der bis auf gelegentliche Verkaufsangebote oder sonstige Sticheleien nicht mehr wesentlich in Erscheinung tritt... ...die KLEINisten scheinen ja sowieso (bis auf gottseidank einige löbliche Ausnahmen) einen gepflegten Isolationismus zu betreiben.


----------



## Beaufighter (26. Juli 2010)

@Stefan: Schön, dass du wieder da bist und dass wir wieder Bilder von deinen Bikes und deiner hübschen Begleiterin sehen können! Ich freu mich


----------



## j.ö.r.g (26. Juli 2010)

...



first gear





...

Classic-Vuvuzelas





Ritchey Dirt-bike






schön bunt





Ziel






... und wieder halbwegs sauber:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## höhenangst (26. Juli 2010)

noch ein Bild vom gestrigen Sonnenuntergang, 





und vom heutigen ersten Urlaubstag

da gings rauf 











dann North Shore verdächtig    übers Hochmoor 






Linie suchen und dann runter











waren wohl etwas verstört bei meinem Anblick 











Blick vom Pferdeberg auf Oybin mit Burgruine






und zum Schluss noch der Bimmelbahne die Vorfahrt gelassen 






Gruss


----------



## argh (26. Juli 2010)

Genau. Willkommen zurück. Und diesmal bleib bitte einfach. Lass dich nicht stressen.


----------



## epic2006 (26. Juli 2010)

Hey Thomas, schöne Bilder! Schaut aus, als ob man da mal Urlaub mit Rad machen sollte...schönen Urlaub noch!

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## euphras (26. Juli 2010)

j.ö.r.g schrieb:


> Classic-Vuvuzelas



 

Tolle Fotos, traumhafte Kulisse


----------



## zingel (26. Juli 2010)

Jörg's Bilder motivieren extrem!
schon die Bilder von Sportograf fand ich zum anbeissen!


----------



## Koe (27. Juli 2010)

moin moin,

bei traumhaften wetter war ich am sonntag mal wieder mit dem edelmetall unterwegs.
auf dauer wird der alte flugplatz ein wenig langweilig, also mal schnell zum aktuellen geradelt. da landen wenigsten ab und zu ein paar flugzeuge.

so wie das hier:




oder dieses:




die beiden sind da schon vor längerer zeit abgestellt worden:







ein stückchen mauer haben sich die frankfurter auch gesichert:




und ein bißchen natur hat es da auch noch drumherum:





ich wünsche euch allen eine angenehme woche.

gruß stefan


----------



## stefan9113 (29. Juli 2010)

mal wieder unterwegs ...











schönen Abend noch, bis bald

Stefan


----------



## kadaverfleisch (29. Juli 2010)

Wetter war schön, die Cars aber auch 





Gruss
Micha


----------



## stefan9113 (29. Juli 2010)

beides sehr schöne Teile


----------



## pago79 (29. Juli 2010)

immer wieder traumhaft schön das Yeti

Schade das es letzten Samstag nichts geworden ist aus der Tour.
Das Wetter war aber auch wirklich daneben...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splatter666 (30. Juli 2010)

Das Yeti vom Stefan hätte besser zum Station Wagon gepasst


----------



## stefan9113 (30. Juli 2010)

Lust auf mehr ?


----------



## aggressor2 (30. Juli 2010)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> Lust auf mehr ?



ich denke schon  welcome zurück


----------



## stefan9113 (30. Juli 2010)

danke Dir, dann gehts hier los ...



wasn des ?





ein Yeti






ok, alles klar ...





sind schon groß die Biester 





















es was einfach nur total matschig



















so, das waren nur ein paar Eindrücke der heutigen Tour, schönen Abend noch Euch allen, bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## epic2006 (30. Juli 2010)

ach Stefan, hätt´ste man was gesagt, hatte heute meinen letzten Urlaubstag und Zeit gehabt.

Schöne Bilder und ein schöner Schneemensch!

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## stefan9113 (30. Juli 2010)

morgen gehts zum Tegernsee, wie schauts aus?


----------



## aggressor2 (30. Juli 2010)

heute nach feierabend ab aufn trail und wurzeln fahren geübt.









und die schönheit der natur genossen.









kurz vor zu hause hab ich mir dann beim wheelie üben den knöchel ordentlich von haut befreit und den flite hinten auf 4cm zum aufreissen gebracht


gestern gabs aufm heimweg ein kleines tier auf meiner race-line





und ein totes tier aufm weg


----------



## stefan9113 (31. Juli 2010)

sehr schöne Mosertour mit Traumpanorama


----------



## höhenangst (31. Juli 2010)

Schade das ich nicht mit konnte , bist Du allein gefahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (31. Juli 2010)

schöne Bilder! 

War gestern nicht mehr online und bin heute morgen zu spät aus dem Knick gekommen....schade.


----------



## stefan9113 (31. Juli 2010)

ja, kein Schwein war dabei  ich arme Sau, aber da gibts noch massenweise schöne Bilder. 

Ich hatte heut früh bei der hinterlegten Nummer angerufen und wen hatte ich da am Rohr, die Tölzer ..... wie peinlich


----------



## höhenangst (31. Juli 2010)




----------



## stefan9113 (31. Juli 2010)

so, weiter gehts ....













































und dann schnell wieder heim


----------



## pago79 (31. Juli 2010)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> ja, kein Schwein war dabei  ich arme Sau, aber da gibts noch massenweise schöne Bilder.
> 
> Ich hatte heut früh bei der hinterlegten Nummer angerufen und wen hatte ich da am Rohr, die Tölzer ..... wie peinlich



Hättest nur nach dem Sergeant fragen müssen...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## ph0 (31. Juli 2010)

kleine abendrunde durch den hiesigen forst

niemand unterwegs - totale ruhe






noch kurz dem damwild hallo gesagt






kleine pause






ab nach hause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insanerider (1. August 2010)

nicht heute, aber die letzten tage...das wetter im emsland war mäßig und das rad ist kein mtb...aber relativ klassisch möchte ich behaupten.
schön wars:




achja stefan...mit weißen onzas ernsthaft durch den modder zu fahren ist schon eisenhart


----------



## stefan9113 (1. August 2010)

dafür sind sie ja gemacht worden, um sie auch zu fahren 

heute nur ne kleine Werksrunde 













schönen Sonntag noch Euch allen


----------



## bertel (1. August 2010)

Hi Stefan,

was ist das eigentlich für eine Kurbel am Breezer?

Viele Grüße,
Bertel


----------



## stefan9113 (1. August 2010)

ähhhhhh 

verkauft wurde sie mir mal als cook, im schlechten zustand, hab sie dann poliert, neu etikettiert und dann festgestellt, das es wohl eher ne Tune ist.


----------



## ph0 (1. August 2010)

kleine hausabendrunde in der dämmerung








darin hat's oberheftigst geraschelt 






der tag neigt sich dem ende entgegen


----------



## aggressor2 (1. August 2010)

ph0, du brauchst mehr fahrräder!


----------



## ph0 (1. August 2010)

ich bräuchte einen sponsor,
da am ende des geldes immer noch soviel monat übrig ist 

aber dafür wird das rocky zumindest täglich getreten


----------



## pottsblizz (2. August 2010)

ph0 schrieb:


> dafür wird das rocky zumindest täglich getreten



...und fotografiert... 

Bin schon gespannt, wies weitergeht. Unser täglich Bild vom rocky....

Sach mal ph0, wo steht denn eigentlich der Marterpfahl vom Samstagsfoto?

gruß.


----------



## ph0 (2. August 2010)

pottsblizz schrieb:


> Sach mal ph0, wo steht denn eigentlich der Marterpfahl vom Samstagsfoto?



der steht auf der riesigen wiese unterhalb von schacht fünf.

wie sieht's aus,
nächstes wochenende zusammen in die haard ?


----------



## Rockyman (7. August 2010)

Gestern wurde es ein bisschen später.

Aber schön war`s - endlich wieder mal trocken (zumindest von oben) 
Die gute alte Manitou bringt trotz knappem Federweg spürbar Ruhe ins Fahrwerk. Und ich weiss, das Radwerk ist in diesem Forum nicht erwünscht. Ihr mögt es mir verzeihen, aber ich wollte das Bike trotz Federgabel unter 10 kg halten.

















Sonnige Grüsse aus der Schweiz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (8. August 2010)

so, ne Sonntagabend Speedrunde durch den Schlamm. W.A.S.P. im Ohr, Schlamm im Gesicht und ne ordentliche Überschwemmung in der Hose [smile]





























inzwischen wieder frisch geducht und ohne Schlammpackung, noch einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## höhenangst (8. August 2010)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> so, ne Sonntagabend Speedrunde durch den Schlamm. W.A.S.P. im Ohr, Schlamm im Gesicht und ne ordentliche Überschwemmung in der Hose [smile]
> 
> kein Wunder das "Mann"  bei dem Radl feucht in der Hose wird


----------



## Blumenhummer (8. August 2010)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> ne ordentliche Überschwemmung in der Hose



In Anbetracht Deiner schmutzigen Beine ist es ja kein Wunder, dass Suki sie mit Bäumen verwechselt hat. Überraschend ist allerdings, dass sie ihr Beinchen so hoch zu heben vermag...


----------



## zaskar-le (8. August 2010)

War eigentlich einer von Euch heute gegen 16.20 Uhr mit seinem 19" Sunburst Klein Attitude/Adroit am ehemaligen Haupteingang des Flughafen Tempelhof in Berlin unterwegs? Ich wäre um ein Haar mitten auf der Kreuzung aus dem Wagen gestiegen und konnte mich gerade noch zusammenreißen...

Erstaunlich, auf welche Distanz diese Strahlung wirken kann.


----------



## stefan9113 (9. August 2010)

es regnet mal nicht, schnell raus ....


----------



## Inigo Montoya (9. August 2010)

stefan ist wieder da!

wie immer - danke fuer die bilder!


----------



## stefan9113 (10. August 2010)

Funrunde ... ohne Regen


----------



## DEAN48 (10. August 2010)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> es regnet mal nicht, schnell raus ....





Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## GT-Sassy (11. August 2010)

Feierabendrunde, allerdings schon Gestern, in der Gegend von Oberhof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ph0 (11. August 2010)

ebenfalls schon gestern.


----------



## pottsblizz (11. August 2010)

mönsch ph0, man sieht ja den Lenker gar nicht!
wil


----------



## stefan9113 (11. August 2010)

Zeit für die Natur


----------



## ph0 (11. August 2010)

pottsblizz schrieb:


> mönsch ph0, man sieht ja den Lenker gar nicht!
> wil



ich kann ja schlecht 'n loch in die garage stemmen um das bike von vorn knipsen zu können 

aber an dieser stelle nochmal ein dickes danke an dich,
das du dich doch noch von ihm trennen konntest


----------



## argh (12. August 2010)

Schön war es nicht. Aber es hat Spaß gemacht, mal wieder so richtig in Schlamm und Pfützen zu wühlen...






Viele Grüße aus dem Harz!


----------



## maxim-DD (12. August 2010)

@käpt´n kaba - super Photo 

@stefan9113 - schönes YETI A.R.C., würde der kurbelgarnitur ein anderes grosses kettenblatt spendieren, (so in der optik von einem XTR DH), passt dann schöner/böser zu dem HED LRS

de ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (12. August 2010)

> ein anderes grosses kettenblatt spendieren



woher nehmen


----------



## maxim-DD (12. August 2010)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> woher nehmen


die dh maschine von yeti (komm gerade net auf den namen) hat eins drauf, das bike-archiv ist aber leider auf dem zuHause rechner, ich schau morgen mal rein.

update:

so in etwa wie bei diesen 
1998 YETI LAWWILL 6 DH




oder


----------



## argh (12. August 2010)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> @käpt´n kaba - super Photo



Danke!


----------



## GT-Sassy (13. August 2010)

Schön wars


----------



## divergent! (14. August 2010)

@gt sassy. sag mal wie fährt sich das eigentlich mit so nem bmx lenker im gelände. hat man da noch vernünftig kontrolle gerade wenns eng wird?


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. August 2010)

Naja, durch die Breite und Höhe sehr sicher, etwa wie ein Downhiller. Nur beim Uphill musste halt mehr arbeiten. Aber dafür waren die Räder nun mal gar nicht gedacht


----------



## stefan9113 (14. August 2010)

Hi alle,

trüb aber trocken, nach der morgentlichen Laufrunde mit Suki, ihr noch schnell nach dem Frühstück etwas Bewegung geben, schön wars, ihr hat sichtlich Spaß gemacht, gibt halt immer wieder was neues zu entdecken 






komm runter du Sau, ich hab dich gesehen 




bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## wubu (14. August 2010)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> komm runter du Sau, ich hab dich gesehen




So ängstlich, wie sie den Schwanz einzieht wohl eher "Was auch immer du tust, komm bloß nicht runter!!!"


Was saß denn da im Baum?


----------



## stefan9113 (14. August 2010)

Hi,

der ist normal so, da waren nur ein paar springende Eichhörnchen , die sind immer sehr interessant.


----------



## epic2006 (15. August 2010)

So, heute mal den letzten Neuzugang ausgeführt, bitte keine Zugverlegung etc kritisieren, ist nur das Instalation Setup, um zu schaun ob der Rahmen so passt:











noch was anderes altes auf dem Parkplatz gefunden, 1927er Bentley:



und natürlich ein Kaltgetränk zum Abschluss:




Gruß, Gerrit

...Rahmen passte übrigens so.

@Stefan und Thomas: wie schauts bei Euch nächsten Sonntag aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (15. August 2010)

Hi alle,

here we go ...



















Schweine auf der Alm kannte ich bisher nicht
















































> @Stefan und Thomas: wie schauts bei Euch nächsten Sonntag aus?



... mal sehen was die Woche so bringt ...

bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## epic2006 (15. August 2010)

Schaut nach einer interessanten Tour aus und dann auch noch mit GT

...wir werden sehen, Aueralm ist Sonntag mal wieder angesagt, der Anhang möchte da unbedingt rauf...


----------



## höhenangst (15. August 2010)

die Aussicht war trotz der Wolken ganz gut 

















ich wusste garnicht das bergab schieben über einen verblockten Trail so viel Spass bereiten kann  






war ne schöne Tour , nur zum Schluss etwas zu schlammig 

@ Gerrit  - bei mir gehts nächste Woche nicht, bin bei ner Huxt 

Grüsse höhenangst


----------



## tofu1000 (15. August 2010)

Dieses LTS Thermo in Verbindung mit den Spinwheels ist wirklich ein Augenschmaus!


----------



## oneschnark (16. August 2010)

Salut, Berlin heute



Phil.


----------



## Spaltinho (16. August 2010)

Endlich Urlaub,
und das Wetter hat, wider Erwarten, gehalten...






Ich war mal wieder mit dem alten Geröhr meines Vaters unterwegs....







Gruß,
Malte


----------



## argh (17. August 2010)

Ach- Wetter weiter äußerst bescheiden, Retro-Räder alle verkloppt oder auseinander gebaut- daher bin ich, wie üblich, mit dem Fargo unterwegs gewesen:











Auf dass der Regen endlich mal aufhört. Viele Grüße aus dem Harz!


----------



## aggressor2 (17. August 2010)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> woher nehmen



ausm bikemarkt. da is grad eins mit kurbel dran drin.

@arne: war der saucen-vorbau eigentlich angekommen?


----------



## zingel (18. August 2010)

stefan9113 schrieb:


>



wuaaahhh!!!! da da steigen Endorphine hoch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (18. August 2010)

Noch nen GT:







heute hatte ich keine Lust zu tragen, daher kein Gipfel sondern gleich Gemütlichkeit:




Wetter war auch nicht so sonderlich, Nieselregen beim Rauffahren und Volldusche beim Runterfahren, egal.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## stefan9113 (18. August 2010)

Hi,

schöne Bilder  
ich war nur mit Suki ne Runde drehen 









bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. August 2010)

...dann will ich auch mal posen
















Gruß
Tom


----------



## cschrahe (20. August 2010)

Von meiner kleinen Tour mit der Familie ...

Kein Berg- sondern ein Wiesenrad  







Zwei Schuß, zwei Treffer - Aktuell mit Bullets, 1A Funktion 




Wer *m*ein Rad liebt, der schiebt  - Schiebepassage für meine Mutter, während ich die Kinderräder tragen "durfte" 




Gruß, Christof


----------



## wtb_rider (20. August 2010)

dein lenker ist schief,.


----------



## cschrahe (20. August 2010)

Hä? Wo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (20. August 2010)

wenn ick mir so die lenkzentrale (gabelkrone, reifen, lenker, vorbau)ankieke meine ick das er ein klitezkleines bischen nach rechts gedreht werden müsste.
vielleicht taüscht det aber auch, oder du hast unterschiedlich lange arme und det muss so.

hihi gruss kay


----------



## mini.tom (20. August 2010)

Ne Kay - für mich sieht das eher so aus als sei der Vorbau vorne wo der Lenker durchkommt schief drangeschweisst worden - sogenannte B-Ware 
also Christof das geht ja mal garnicht - check das bitte mal 
thanks
tom


----------



## wtb_rider (20. August 2010)

oder mein eines auge ist tiefer als das andere,...






wat weiss ick.
ach, ick hab nüscht gesagt.
gruss kay


----------



## cschrahe (20. August 2010)

Ne, auf meiner Hausstrecke hab ich hauptsächlich Rechtskurven, die schief an der Vorbau angeschweißte Lenkermuffe gleicht das etwas aus. 
Ja Jungs, *das *is Custom-Made 

Gruß, Christof

p.s. Übrigens Kai, geile Frisur, Alter


----------



## LockeTirol (20. August 2010)

Heute war bei uns endlich auch mal wieder schönes Wetter. Da bin ich nach der Arbeit doch glatt einen kleinen Umweg gefahren...


----------



## Myxin (20. August 2010)

Feierabendrunde in der Abendsonne über den Dächern von Stuttgart...





Und gleich noch einen neuen Pfad entdeckt.

Ob das hinhaut?

[URL="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/719010"]
	
[/URL]

Nein...

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/719011]
	
[/URL]


----------



## SpeedJunkee (21. August 2010)

So hier mal die erste Info am Tag aus Nürnberg Wöhrder See:

       11:03

 KLASSE


----------



## ph0 (21. August 2010)

zwar schon gestern,
aber da war ich nicht mehr in der lage irgendwas zu sortieren.

tour mit pottsblizz in die haard

vorm start

























blick vom feuerwachturm







pottsblizz bei der anschließenden abfahrt 







nein, wir waren nicht die einzigen rindviecher


----------



## stefan9113 (21. August 2010)

schöne Bilder 

bei uns ist auch mal trocken 













bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## stefan9113 (21. August 2010)

Hunderunde, was für ein Bike ist es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (21. August 2010)

Trocken war es auch im Harz- bis zu einem gewissen Zeitpunkt! 

















Den jungen Mann auf seinem Karakoram bekommt man einfach nie ganz auf´s Bild, so schnell ist er...






Ätsch! Erwischt...






Hier noch ein kleiner Schnappschuß. Die Räder brauchten dringend Erholung. Wir ja nicht, wie man anhand der Trinkflaschenfüllung erkennen kann.






Das war mal wieder eine sehr sehr lässige Runde.


----------



## epic2006 (22. August 2010)

Na denn der Konter aus Oberbayern:

Wiesseer Höhenweg mit Blick auf den Tegernsee:



viel "Northshore" zwischendurch:



kurz sammeln



und wieder los:



und das herrliche Blau im Himmel zwischen Isarwinkel und Tegernsee:



als Belohnung gabs dann aber doch was anderes:



im Anschluss war dann Putzen nötig



Bis zum Nächsten, Gruß, Gerrit

.....ich könnt´s auch in den "Radständerfred" packen, oben an der Aueralm stand dieser doch eher klassische Crosser:







.


----------



## cschrahe (22. August 2010)

käpt´n kaba schrieb:


> Trocken war es auch im Harz- bis zu einem gewissen Zeitpunkt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht schick aus, was ist das für ein Rad? 

Gruß, Christof


----------



## epic2006 (22. August 2010)

Kona Lavadome, sieht live noch schicker aus.


----------



## höhenangst (22. August 2010)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Na denn der Konter aus Oberbayern:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



deutsche Rahmenbaukunst mit Tradition auf der Aueralm   leider kein MTB  , trotzdem schön 

obwohl es laut Decals ziemlich neu aussieht


----------



## kadaverfleisch (22. August 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> ...dann will ich auch mal posen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Könnte die Treppe in HH am Ende der Hafenstr. sein. Auf jeden Fall sehr ähnlich.

Gruss
Micha


----------



## farbenstern (23. August 2010)

Wetter war chice heute, bin mit dem Rad in die Stadt und stand an der Bühne auf den Ringen in Köln.

Plötzlich Gewitter und Platzregen, mein bike wurde geduscht.

Fette haben schlimmeres verhindert. ;(


----------



## fargonaut (23. August 2010)

Und? Haste Bilder vom Bike unter der Dusche?


----------



## farbenstern (23. August 2010)

Kein Beweise :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (23. August 2010)

mini.tom schrieb:


> Ne Kay - für mich sieht das eher so aus als sei der Vorbau vorne wo der Lenker durchkommt schief drangeschweisst worden - sogenannte B-Ware
> also Christof das geht ja mal garnicht - check das bitte mal
> thanks
> tom



lenkeraufnahme schief angeschweisst.

je nach hersteller ist das auch unter unter güteklasse a1 gelaufen 

ciao
flo


----------



## divergent! (23. August 2010)

@gerrit....vom diamant haste nicht zufällig noch bessere bilder. das tät mich ja mal interessieren


----------



## MTB_Tom (23. August 2010)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Könnte die Treppe in HH am Ende der Hafenstr. sein. Auf jeden Fall sehr ähnlich.
> 
> Gruss
> Micha


 

..bissle MTB fahren in HH/St.Pauli/Hafenstr.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## stefan9113 (23. August 2010)

Hi, 

kurz mal draußen gewesen ...











bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## floating (23. August 2010)

..kleine feierabendrunde...






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## felixdelrio (23. August 2010)

Bernd, 

Du hast Deinen Helm für dieses Ding vergessen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floating (23. August 2010)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Bernd,
> 
> Du hast Deinen Helm für dieses Ding vergessen ...



der helm gefällt mir gut.
da ist die sonnenbrille gleich integriert.


----------



## divergent! (24. August 2010)

schickes teil.....aber der lrs wird doch sicher noch geändert?!


----------



## floating (24. August 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> schickes teil.....aber der lrs wird doch sicher noch geändert?!




....sobald ich 2400 teuros über habe; bestimmt.


----------



## MTB_Tom (24. August 2010)

floating schrieb:


> ....sobald ich 2400 teuros über habe; bestimmt.


 
Fährst dann Zeitrennen/Trias damit?


----------



## divergent! (24. August 2010)

floating schrieb:


> ....sobald ich 2400 teuros über habe; bestimmt.




was willste denn holen? hoffentlich keine überteuerten zipp oder so.

wenn hochprofil dann kauf dir hed zb jet 90. die liegen preislich bei der hälfte


----------



## divergent! (24. August 2010)

ich bin am sonntag mal ne schnelle druck und abreagierrunde gefahren. vor lauter treten bin ich gar nicht zum knipsen gekommen....aber eins hab ich wenigstens gemacht vor klassischer kulisse:





zum glück hab ich bald urlaub und kann dann wieder genüsslich radeln


----------



## wtb_rider (24. August 2010)

also det ding ist echt geschmacksache, du....
aber wichtig ist das es dir gefällt.
gruss kay


----------



## divergent! (24. August 2010)

ja ich weiß. ich würde da auch eher mit dämmung arbeiten und mal richtig verputzen.ausserdem fehlt teilweise das dach und zum baden musste an fluß latschen. naja ich würd da jetzt auch nicht wohnen wollen.


----------



## euphras (24. August 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> ....und zum baden musste an fluß latschen. naja ich würd da jetzt auch nicht wohnen wollen.



Touché! 

Mir gefällts, Parallelschwingen*, wohin das Auge schaut.  

* edit: sorry; Parallelogrammschwingen


----------



## argh (24. August 2010)

Sehr gut gekontert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (24. August 2010)

bin ick wohl der einzige der det nich versteht, macht ja nüscht.
war ja auch nicht böse gemeint.
gruss kay


----------



## argh (24. August 2010)

Du hast ihn auf das GT angesprochen, welches Dir nicht so recht gefallen wollte. Er antwortete Dir, hat aber seine Meinung von dem Schloß/ der Burg/ dem alten Gemäuer im Hintergrund geschrieben.


----------



## wtb_rider (24. August 2010)

voll aufm schlauch gestanden, hoppla


----------



## tonicbikes (24. August 2010)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> war ja auch nicht böse gemeint.



anscheinend hat du es ja doch Verstanden...jetzt aber wieder zum Thema


----------



## nordstadt (24. August 2010)

höhenangst schrieb:


> deutsche Rahmenbaukunst mit Tradition auf der Aueralm   leider kein MTB  , trotzdem schön
> 
> obwohl es laut Decals ziemlich neu aussieht



Eher wohl belgische...


----------



## tonicbikes (24. August 2010)

Diamant(werke) Belgien, auch nicht schlecht


----------



## divergent! (25. August 2010)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> voll aufm schlauch gestanden, hoppla




richtig....wusste daß mein rad spaltet....solls ja auch. deshalb fand ich meine antwort mal wieder gekonnt witzig


----------



## tokaido1992 (25. August 2010)

Ich war Samstag auch mal ein wenig in der neuen/alten Heimat unterwegs und hab den für mich ultimativen Spaßtrail gefunden.VIel Flow und noch nehr Fun.
Genau das richtige für das Dekerf
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=479403


----------



## bertel (25. August 2010)

Das arme De Kerf 

Und sowas am frühen Morgen :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennkram (25. August 2010)

Bis auf den Vorbau verdammt gut 

Sieht nach Spaß aus, mir gefällts.


----------



## höhenangst (25. August 2010)

nordstadt schrieb:


> Eher wohl belgische...



wohl eher Chemnitz ( ehemals Karl- Marx -Stadt )   

http://www.diamantrad.com/diamant/historie.html


----------



## pottsblizz (27. August 2010)

nein, das Wetter war heute nachmittag nicht schön, bin trotzdem nach Hohensyburg gefahren. Heute nur Hochformate, obs am Wetter lag? 




Richtung Hagen





Ruhrtal, Richtung Herdecke





Kaiser Wilhelm Denkmal


----------



## ph0 (27. August 2010)

auf der syburg war ich das letzte mal als die hagener mtb-tage waren.
das hat da oben immer sowas von "senioren-ausweich-slalom" an sich.


----------



## CarstenB (27. August 2010)

da an der burg hab ich vor einer woche auch noch gestanden und an alte zeiten gedacht...


----------



## fibbs (28. August 2010)

Hallo Classic-Gemeinde!

Ich wollte auch unbedingt mal hier ein paar Bilder einstellen. Letzte Woche war Familienurlaub im Südtirol (Ridnauntal) angesagt, da habe ich mich dreimal mit dem Bike davongeschlichen.



Erstmal gings nachmittags zur Martalm (1735m)












Anschließend weiter zur Zunderspitzhütte (1950m)





...leider zu! Also zurück ins Hotel.



Zwei Tage später dann habe ich den Jaufenpass (2094m) erklommen:































...und auf der anderen Seite, die Saxner Hütte und Bichl wieder runter, allerdings etwas MTB-gerechter.











Gestern habe ich dann noch den Weg zur Moarerbergalm (2113m) erklommen:



























So, jetzt reicht's aber. Ich hoffe das war nicht zu viel auf einmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (28. August 2010)

Wetter war heute leider  die Tour und Ihre Begleiter waren um so schöner und angenehmer 

















Spaß gabs jede Menge, auch bei Dauerregen





bis dann ....

Stefan


----------



## pottsblizz (28. August 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> da an der burg hab ich vor einer woche auch noch gestanden und an alte zeiten gedacht...




die erste Liebe? 

Mädchen oder bike? 

lass uns teilhaben...


----------



## CarstenB (28. August 2010)

bin da in der naehe aufgewachsen und hab unten am motorradtreff viel zeit verbracht.


----------



## Myxin (28. August 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> bin da in der naehe aufgewachsen und hab unten am motorradtreff viel zeit verbracht.


 
Die Liebe zu 2-Rädern hast Du jedenfalls mitgenommen


----------



## insanerider (28. August 2010)

@fibbs..wunderschöne gegend, hübscher rahmen-aber du weisst selbst, dass die gabel zu lang ist, gell ?


----------



## fibbs (28. August 2010)

@insanerider: Jepp weiß ich. Ich kann derzeit damit leben und würde mich auch nicht beschweren wenn mir jemand eine passende für sehr günstig anbieten würde...


----------



## elsepe (28. August 2010)

wärs ein einzollsteuerrohr und kein l sondern ein m rahmen hätte ich was für dich aber so....


----------



## euphras (28. August 2010)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> ...
> Spaß gabs jede Menge, auch bei Dauerregen
> ...



Also, bei Dauerregen könnte ich mich ja nicht zu einer Tour aufraffen...   ....

@ fibbs: sehr schöne Bilder!


----------



## stefan9113 (29. August 2010)

Hunderunde bei Sonnenschein 






















schönen Sonntag noch Euch allen ...

Stefan


----------



## aggressor2 (29. August 2010)

ja, das slingshot find ich mal geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raze (29. August 2010)

@ Stefan

das ist das erste Hardtail, das ich von Dir sehe... 

Sind Deine Elastomere in der Wirbelsäule spröde oder warum sind sonst all Deine tollen Räder gefedert 

Immer wieder wunderschöne Bikes und Aufnahmen - mach weiter so.

Schönen Sonntag

raze


----------



## stefan9113 (29. August 2010)

ja leider, mir hats von 7 Jahren 2 Bandscheiben im Lendenwirbel zerlegt (der Kern ist ausgetreten), die sind jetzt ein Stück dünner und machen bei ungefedeter Fortbewegung ziehmlich schnell auf sich aufmerksam. Was mir dann wieder ein paar Tage AUA beschert. Um dem aus dem Weg zu gehen, fahre ich Fully und es klappt auch mit den Bandscheiben


----------



## cschrahe (29. August 2010)

Das Wetter war mir zu unsicher daher lieber mit (fast) unverwüstlichem Material unterwegs 

Teils gings mächtig hoch um die 30% 




Dann stand ich vor der "Tür" zur Keltenfestung...




... und in deren Küche 




Über den Dächern von Nagold




Und zu ner ausgewogenen Tour von mir gehört natürlich auch eine ordentliche Panne 




Schönen Sonntag. Gruß, Christof


----------



## CarstenB (29. August 2010)

Raze schrieb:


> das ist das erste Hardtail, das ich von Dir sehe...



ist das slingshot wirklich ein hardtail? das hinterrad ist ja schon gefedert. und das vorderrad auch, selbst ohne federgabel...


----------



## höhenangst (29. August 2010)

eine gemütliche Sonntagabendrunde mit Freundin , das schöne Wetter ausnutzen (angenehmer als gestern  , vor allem nicht so nass) 













das Slingshothinterrad würde ich nicht als gefedert ansehen, da es ja fest mit Sattelstütze und Tretlager verbunden ist


----------



## Rockyman (29. August 2010)

WETTERSPIELEREIEN können einfach zu schön sein...

Schade, dass meine Kamera nur einen winzigen Teil davon einfangen konnte. Das Bike könnt ihr mir hoffentlich wieder einmal nachsehen. War nur eine Probefahrt - hatte sich aber voll gelohnt!





Es sah bei der Gipfelankunft gar nicht so gut aus...








... und bei der wunderschönen Abfahrt plötzlich dieser Anblick! 




Selbst fliegen kann nicht schöner sein! Solche genussvollen Momente sollten nie vorbei gehen...





Bikergruss,  Rocky (canon)-man


----------



## höhenangst (29. August 2010)

wow ,  is das ne super Gegend , die läd ja richtig zum biken ein 

toll eingefangen


----------



## argh (30. August 2010)

Wow- wo ist das denn?!?


----------



## cschrahe (30. August 2010)

Rockyman schrieb:


> WETTERSPIELEREIEN können einfach zu schön sein...
> 
> Selbst fliegen kann nicht schöner sein! Solche genussvollen Momente sollten nie vorbei gehen...



 Das ist mal ein Panorama


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (30. August 2010)

käpt´n kaba schrieb:


> Wow- wo ist das denn?!?


Salve!
Herrlich, nicht, das ist am Luzerner See vom Stutzberg(?)...

LG, G-K-R


----------



## tofino73 (30. August 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> Herrlich, nicht, das ist am Luzerner See vom Stutzberg(?)...
> 
> LG, G-K-R



Vierwaldstättersee ;-) und er war oben auf der Rigi, ja genau die Rigi ;-)
www.rigi.ch
Einer meiner Lieblingsberge mit einigen schönen Trails. *Super schöne Bilder im Fall.* Die Aussicht dort oben ist immer wieder der Hammer.


Happy trails


----------



## cschrahe (31. August 2010)

Bei mir vor der Haustüre bin ich nun seit 2 Jahren auch immer noch auf der Suche nach neuen Wegen. 
Heute bei einer kleinen Feierabendrunde
Noch bekanntes Terrain, da kann der Blick schön in die Ferne schweifen




Auch die Brücke habe ich schon öfters mal überquert. Mit Blick auf eine historische Pumpstation mit Wasserrad







Ein paar Spuren gelegt. Sollen sich die anderen Radfahrer mal schön die Köpfe zermartern, was das wohl für ein Reifen ist Schwalbe - Conti - Maxxis - AntiSnakebite-XXLite.... was weiß ich 




Und dann einfach mal in eine völlig andere Richtung gefahren als sonst und was seh ich da? Eine hammergeile Abfahrt, saueng dafür kilometerlang, mit Wurzeln und Spitzkehren gespickt ... kurzum: EIN TRAUM!!!
Hier ein winzig kleiner Ausschnitt 




Allerdings hat man da kaum Zeit zum fotografieren 

Gruß, Christof


----------



## höhenangst (1. September 2010)

kleine Proberunde mit einem komischen Vogel , ob alles funzt


----------



## Koe (1. September 2010)

höhenangst schrieb:


> kleine Proberunde mit einem komischen Vogel , ob alles funzt
> [/IMG]



wieso komisch? 
ich finde ihn ausgesprochen schick. meinen glückwunsch zu dem vogel.

gruß stefan


----------



## höhenangst (1. September 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zedi (2. September 2010)

Wohhh - mehr Vogel-Bilder bitte!

Seehr seltene Tune Bremsen! Hübsch, hübsch!


----------



## wtb_rider (2. September 2010)

höhenangst schrieb:


>



was ist denn das fürne stellschraube da am rahmen, ick meine ick weiss schon was das für ne schraube ist aber, wie oder was war der grund da soetwas installiert zu haben, und was ist mit den orginal anschlägen?

gruss kay


----------



## chowi (2. September 2010)

kaychen, Zugspannungseinsteller, kiek ma uff de Gripshifter...
Gruß chowi


----------



## wtb_rider (2. September 2010)

ick sach doch ick weiss schon wofür die dinger sind aber was ist denn mit den orginal anschlägen im rahmen mussten die deswegen zerstöhrtwerden die schrauben sind doch dicker als die liner die da sonst drinne stecken, weeste.
warscheinlich stecken se so weit drin wie sonst die aussenhüllen, aber irgendwie siehts auch so aus als wenn sie schaden hinterlassen würden. 
gruss kay


----------



## euphras (2. September 2010)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> i
> warscheinlich stecken se so weit drin wie sonst die aussenhüllen, aber irgendwie siehts auch so aus als wenn sie schaden hinterlassen würden.
> gruss kay



Vielleicht eine Variante, um einen aufgebohrten Rahmen zu "retten"...


----------



## chowi (2. September 2010)

Warum, die Teile sollten doch in die normale Hülse passen...


----------



## Myxin (2. September 2010)

Aufgebohrt wurden eigentlich immer nur die Oberrohre....


----------



## euphras (2. September 2010)

Myxin schrieb:


> Aufgebohrt wurden eigentlich immer nur die Oberrohre....




Stimmt, Magura Bremsen,.....erst denken, dann posten....sorry


----------



## wtb_rider (2. September 2010)

so meine herren,

der herbst scheint seine hände nach uns auszustrecken. 
um das noch etwas hinauszuzögern habe ich hier eine schöne blütenlandschaft einfangen können, die sich der kälte noch recht gut wiedersetzen konnte.





und des weiteren war ich heut auf recht unsicherem terrain unterwegs.
aber wie ja alle wissen ist "gefahr" mein 2. vorname und des wegen wagte ich mich denn noch auf meinem holden ross in die höle des grünen monsters. der weg war gepflastert mit schrecken und glas, was den tollkühnen ritter nicht abschrecken konnte.









und wenn er keine löcher bekommen hat dann radelt er noch heute.
gruss kay


----------



## argh (2. September 2010)

Ich zitiere ja eigentlich nie Bilder (und ich weiß auch, dass es nicht gerne gesehen ist  )- aber DAS HIER...





wtb_rider schrieb:


>



... ist der Knaller! 

Neidvoll, auch wegen der schönen Blumen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (2. September 2010)

Kay, Hammer! Bike und Fotos, einfach traumhaft.


----------



## wtb_rider (2. September 2010)

vielen dank für die





extra für den käpt´n
auch wenn er mir die kurbel vor der nase weggeschnappt hat, die hierfür bestimmt war.
falls du dich davon trennen solltest, es ist für einen guten zweck.

gruss kay

mit etwas sonne würden die bilder erst richtig gut aussehen. die war mir leider heute nicht vergönnt.
nächstes mal vielleicht.


----------



## höhenangst (2. September 2010)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> was ist denn das fürne stellschraube da am rahmen, ick meine ick weiss schon was das für ne schraube ist aber, wie oder was war der grund da soetwas installiert zu haben, und was ist mit den orginal anschlägen?
> 
> gruss kay



Kay , det is orischinal. 
is ja das Ultra light Ausführung, also von Klein so ausgeliefert 

http://wundel.com/kleinkatalog_1992_grossbild.html


sehr schöne Bilder  , toll in Szene gesetzt


----------



## wtb_rider (2. September 2010)

donnerwetter, det hab ick nicht gewusst, na dann hab ick nix gesagt.
ist im übriegen ein hammer teil, das ich auch gern hätte, aber was ich nicht alles haben will.
gruss kay


----------



## pottsblizz (2. September 2010)

we`re on a road to nowhere....war aber schon heute morgen!


----------



## divergent! (3. September 2010)

sehr schönes bild. obwohl ich es lieber warm hab hat der herbst doch so seine reize.gerade im wald bei dämmerung und dann noch nebel...hier mal eindrücke vom letzten:


----------



## epic2006 (3. September 2010)

Kurzer Kurzurlaub an der Nordsee, Grimmershörnbucht in Cuxhafen:




danach durch den Wernerwald:



irgendwie wenig rauf und runter, sagenhafte 110 HM auf knapp 50Km....ich fahr jetzt wieder in die Heimat, wo man Montags nicht sieht wer Sonntags zu Besuch kommt. Schön wars trotzdem.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## wtb_rider (3. September 2010)

hallo zusammen,

kleine heimatkunde: *Potsdam*

das hier ist der "kaiserblick", vom brauhausberg auf die nikolaikirche. die nach plänen des architekten karl friedrich schinkel, in den jahren 1830 bis 1837 ein zentralbau im klassizistischen  stil entsand.
die weit über die dächer der stadt emporragende kuppel wurde dem sakralen gebäude in der zeit von 1843 bis 1850 aufgesetzt. die bauleitung übernahm ludwig persius und ab 1845 friedrich august stüler.

das kleine haus rechts daneben ist "der atlas" oder auch das alte rathhaus.
das alte rathaus befindet sich am alten markt von potsdam in unmittelbarer nachbarschaft zur st. nikolaikirche. es entstand in den jahren 1753 bis 1755 nach plänen der baumeister johann boumann und christian ludwig hildebrandt nach ideen und im auftrag friedrichs des großen. wie bei anderen gebäuden in potsdam, lieferte die italienische architektur das vorbild.





das wars fürs erste.
to be contiued....

gruss kay


----------



## CarstenB (3. September 2010)

mach doch mal fotos mit bike am gfz oben auf dem berg. die sternguckergebaeude find ich cool wenn sie denn noch existieren. da war ich im winter 91 mal fuer 'ne woche.

gruss, carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (3. September 2010)

allet klar carsten, ick schau mal was sich machen lässt.
gruss kay


----------



## argh (3. September 2010)

Ach, wegen meiner Beschäftigung und Dienstbeginn um 22:00 Uhr kommt man zu nix- daher ist auch das Bild bei Dunkelheit entstanden.







Lieber Kay- sollte ich mich jemals wieder von den Teilen trennen müssen, so denke ich an Dich. Bitte nicht sauer sein.


----------



## wtb_rider (3. September 2010)

auch im dunkeln ein tolles rad, und sauer ist das falsche wort.
traurig trifft es eher. aber sie sehen auch an deinem rad super aus.
gruss kay


----------



## chowi (3. September 2010)

Kay, warum drängt sich auf dem Bild diese Harley Davidson so in den Vordergrund?
Gruß chowi


----------



## wtb_rider (3. September 2010)

fahrradforum nicht naturkundemuseum.


----------



## stefan9113 (4. September 2010)

heut mal den Neuaufbau testen ....

neuer Versuch mit neuer Kurbel, ohne technischen Defekt [smile]







schönes Wochenende noch ...

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (4. September 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> mach doch mal fotos mit bike am gfz oben auf dem berg. die sternguckergebaeude find ich cool wenn sie denn noch existieren. da war ich im winter 91 mal fuer 'ne woche.
> 
> gruss, carsten



dein wunsch ist mir befehl.

somit kleine heimatkunde *potsdam* die 2.

und deswegen bin ich heut mal mit clara dort hin gefahren. ich muss zu meiner schande gestehen das ich selbst dort noch nie war. es ist ein tolles gelände mit vielen verschiedenen sternwarten. tolle gebäude.
aber das eindruckvollste ist wohl der einstein turm.





Der Einsteinturm ist ein zwischen 1919 und 1922 erbautes Observatorium im Wissenschaftspark Albert Einstein auf dem Telegrafenberg in Potsdam, ein für seine Entstehungszeit revolutionäres Bauwerk des Architekten Erich Mendelsohn. Es wurde nach dem Nobelpreisträger für Physik des Jahres 1921 benannt. Hier sollte die Gültigkeit von Einsteins Relativitätstheorie experimentell bestätigt werden. Das Gebäude steht unter Denkmalschutz. Hausherr und Betreiber des Turmteleskops ist das Astrophysikalische Institut Potsdam.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Einsteinturm





auf dem bild ist eigentlich alles zu sehen was es sich lohnt anzuschauen.













und ab nach hause durch die stadt wo die sonne nochmal sehr angenehm wärmte.





danke und gruss kay
to be continued....

sorry für die nicht ganz classischen räder,....


----------



## CarstenB (4. September 2010)

danke!


----------



## floating (4. September 2010)

ahhh, erich mendelsohn.


----------



## argh (4. September 2010)

Wieder mal sehr schöne Bilder- und schönes Wetter! Hast Du es gut...


----------



## aggressor2 (4. September 2010)

war nochmal nach erledigtem einkauf aufm bewaldeten hügel nebenan.
fand ich überaus schön.


----------



## stefan9113 (4. September 2010)

ja, das hat was, schönes Bild


----------



## ph0 (4. September 2010)

heute mal an den see gefahren.







und damit der herr agressor nicht meckert das er immer nur das rocky zu gesicht bekommt,
extra für ihn mit dem alten alpina 5.7


----------



## aggressor2 (4. September 2010)

ph0 schrieb:


> heute mal an den see gefahren.
> und damit der herr agressor nicht meckert das er immer nur das rocky zu gesicht bekommt,
> extra für ihn mit dem alten alpina 5.7




aber, 2 'g' bitte


----------



## wtb_rider (5. September 2010)

so icke wieder,

heute ohne heimatkunde. nur etwas rumgecruised.
lange rede kurzer sinn.













aber ganz ohne unterricht kommt ihr auch heute nicht davon:
heute: kleine *naturkunde*





Die Stockente ist die größte und am häufigsten vorkommende Schwimmente Europas und die Stammform der Hausente. Sie kommt im größten Teil Eurasiens sowie weiten Teilen Nordamerikas vor. Ihre Häufigkeit ist darauf zurückzuführen, dass sie sowohl bei der Art ihrer Brutplätze als auch ihrer Aufenthaltsorte wenig anspruchsvoll ist. Sie besiedelt sowohl Gewässer aller Art in der Großstadt als auch Kleinstgewässer der Ackerflur. Ähnlich anspruchslos ist sie in ihrer Nahrung. Sie ist eine ausgesprochen omnivore  Art, die alles frisst, was sie hinreichend verdauen kann und ohne große Aufwendungen erlangen kann. Neue Nahrungsquellen werden von dieser Art schnell erkannt und unverzüglich genutzt.

bis zum nächsten mal
gruss kay


----------



## zaskar-le (5. September 2010)

Dieser Thread macht mal wieder richtig Spaß, großartig!
Hast Du noch eine Totale des Bontis, Kay?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (5. September 2010)

ja, die Bilder sind wirklich Klasse 

... bei uns ist es leider nur trüb  aber ne kleine Runde geht immer , meine treue Begleiterin war auch dabei 





schönen Sonntag noch, bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Rennkram (5. September 2010)

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/733540]
	
[/URL]


----------



## divergent! (5. September 2010)

so nachdem ich die letzten tage etwa das gleiche gemacht hab wie mein hund:





ging es nachmittags mitm rad richtung weinbergsrennen.

zuerst musste ich mich aber an wilden tieren:





und durch bäume kämpfen:





aber schlußendlich konnte ich dann doch mich dem gestank und lärm alter 2-3-4 räder widmen:

was janz altes




dann waren diverse seitenwagengespanne am start......









die üblichen verdächtigen rennpappen:









davon gabs noch mehr aber ich hab nicht alle dieses jahr geknippst.

die rennladas......





lecker nsu





und ein selbstgedengelter formelwagen:





achja und ich hab den richtigen radtransporter für mich entdeckt





und mein kumpel hat heute seinen schönen porscheschreck im kleingarten am streckenrand geparkt





war mal wieder ein schönes we mit gut 170 fahrzeugen aus den bereichen formel, motorrad, gespanne, und kfz unter und über 1300cm³.

hat zwar nix mit rädern zu tun aber klassisch sind die allemal


----------



## wtb_rider (5. September 2010)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Hast Du noch eine Totale des Bontis, Kay?



haben ja, aber die ansicht will ich euch lieber ersparen, das ist nichts was es sich anzuschauen lohnt. 

vielleicht bald einmal, wenn ich meine ganzen schandtaten ausgebessert hab.
gruss kay


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. September 2010)

Noch mal die letzten Sonnenstrahlen des Wochenendes genutzt,


----------



## ph0 (5. September 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


>




bunny hop fatale


----------



## aggressor2 (5. September 2010)

heute ist halbegliederkettentag! juhuu...

anlauf





treppe rauf





treppe runter





dann in den nebenliegenden park





es wird herbst!





besagte kette





ein schöner baum





von innen auch gut





und draußen...mmhhhh





dorf





hab dann auch noch 2 schnieke schnieke töfftöffs entdeckt





schon ein bisschen geil





dann noch ein wenig durchs andere dorf geradelt









und einen schönen abendhimmel bewundert





ahja, das ganze rad sieht so aus


----------



## euphras (5. September 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> schon ein bisschen geil



SU Vergaser ohne Luftfilter, das würde ich dem Motor nicht antun...


----------



## chowi (5. September 2010)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> haben ja, aber die ansicht will ich euch lieber ersparen, das ist nichts was es sich anzuschauen lohnt.
> 
> vielleicht bald einmal, wenn ich meine ganzen schandtaten ausgebessert hab.
> gruss kay



Warum, dafür gibts doch den Classic SSP-Thread!?
Gruß chowi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (5. September 2010)

ich kann absolut keinen bezug zu klassischen bikes herstellen aber unsere kleinen gefiederten freunde sind wieder zurueck von ihrer langen reise nach alaska


----------



## euphras (6. September 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> ich kann absolut keinen bezug zu klassischen bikes herstellen aber unsere kleinen gefiederten freunde sind wieder zurueck von ihrer langen reise nach alaska



Alaska? Kolibris fliegen nach Alaska?!? Aber danke für die sehr schönen Fotos, die Flügelbewegungen kann wohl keine normalsterbliche Kamera vernünftig abbilden.


----------



## CarstenB (6. September 2010)

euphras schrieb:


> Alaska? Kolibris fliegen nach Alaska?!? Aber danke für die sehr schönen Fotos, die Flügelbewegungen kann wohl keine normalsterbliche Kamera vernünftig abbilden.



ja, einige arten ziehen bis nach alaska. die meisten aber "nur" bis kanada. wenn die bluetezeit dort vorbei ist, fliegen sie zurueck. bei uns hier im sueden kommen sie auf der hinreise im maerz-april vorbei und auf der rueckreise nach suedamerika im september. im moment sind rund 10 bei uns im garten und erfreuen uns. selbst bei 1/2000 sekunde ist der fluegelschlag noch nicht ganz scharf und man muss halt auch extrem ranzoomen.


----------



## stefan9113 (6. September 2010)

immer wieder beeindruckend wie die in der Luft stehen bleiben können, sehr schöne Fotos 

ich war gestern dann auch nochmal ohne Hund unterwegs





bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## argh (6. September 2010)

Äh, nö- das Wetter war echt mies.








Hier gibt´s die Geschichte dazu.


----------



## Radlerin (6. September 2010)

Schöne Bilder von euch allen! Die Piepmätze sind ja auch großartig, Carsten! Danke für die Pics!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (6. September 2010)

guten tach.

und schon wieder war ick unterwegs.
ich war eigentlich auf der suche nach dem inglorious basterds set (auftritt vom bärenj..en im wald) das bei uns im katharinen holz gedreht worden ist.
glaube ich.

leider habe ich das nicht gefunden.  dafür sind dann wohl doch geneuere recherchen von nöten.
aber ich hab auf meiner reise trotzdem ein paar bilder gemacht.

und bitte!!!





































und da ich mich in dieser gegend nicht so gut auskenne hab ich meinen treuen begleiter gefragt ob er mir mal eben zeigen kann wo zu hause ist.





bis denn dann gruss kay


----------



## kadaverfleisch (6. September 2010)

Kay;



			
				wtb_rider schrieb:
			
		

> ich war eigentlich auf der suche nach dem inglorious basterds set  (auftritt vom bärenj..en im wald) das bei uns im katharinen holz gedreht  worden ist.
> glaube ich.
> 
> leider habe ich das nicht gefunden.  dafür sind dann wohl doch geneuere recherchen von nöten.



da frag mal den Patze-Man, der kann dir sicher genaueres erzählen. Hat er doch mitgearbeitet und wird im Abspann erwähnt 

Gruss
Micha


----------



## ph0 (7. September 2010)

die schönen tage nochmal ausnutzen bevor es wieder ungemütlicher wird.


----------



## epic2006 (7. September 2010)

Gestern war letzter Urlaubstag für dieses Jahr, da musste ich raus.

Es ging über das Schronbachtal Richtung Jachenau:




























und wieder zu Hause:




von diesen hier ist uns auch nen ganzes Knäul begegnet, hier nur eine, irgendwie ist meine Speicherkarte hin..:



und wo wir grad bei Schlangen...schlängeln...schlingen sind, Skinwalls werden hier auch für so wass benutzt:



Anschlagsdämpfer für´s Kuahgaderl. Die Marke war nicht mehr ersichtlich.

Gruß, Gerrit


...ich mach jetzt dann mal nen Fotokurs, ist ja im Vergleich und bei genauerer Betrachtung fast peinlich was ich hier so poste...tschuldigung.


----------



## argh (7. September 2010)

quatsch!

sind doch auch schöne impressionen. aber lieber herr regulator- die bilder könnten ruhig etwas größer sein.


----------



## wtb_rider (7. September 2010)

so ein blödsinn. es geht doch nicht darum wer die schönsten bilder macht, sondern das man sich mit seinem rad unterm ar... in die natur begibt. und wenn man dann noch etwas davon für die anderen festhält, ist das genau der sinn dieser galerie. 
ausserdem ist dein gt ein echter hammer. und wenn das auf dem bild ist , hast du die halbe miete drin.
gruss kay


----------



## epic2006 (7. September 2010)

ja, ich weiß, bei der Bildgröße geht das ja noch, aber bei 3500x2000irgendwas auf 32" sieht dass nicht mehr so gut aus. Ausserdem bin ich mit der Bedienung der Bildermaschine etwas überfordert....


----------



## stefan9113 (8. September 2010)

kurz vorm Regen, ob sich das mal wieder einspielt ?






bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## divergent! (8. September 2010)

ich war heute auch mal ne runde drehen. in den 2 wochen die ich urlaub hab war daß die erste wirkliche runde...faule socke.

naja es ging in wald:





dann da hoch:





oben sah es dann so aus:





retour dann hier lang:





und spidermans kleiner bruder sein nachbar wollte auch kurz mit:


----------



## stefan9113 (9. September 2010)

wer hätts gedacht, Sonne am Abend, der Rest des Tages war für die Tonne , also meine treue Begleiterin geschnappt und ab in den Wald ....


















bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## höhenangst (9. September 2010)

keine 20 km weg und 1 1/2 Stunden später sah es hier so aus , da wurden wertmäßig einige Räder in den Himmel geschossen 








sogar mit Herzl    (is grad Herbstfest)


----------



## ph0 (10. September 2010)

dortmunder mangroven:








bike mit ausblick:







neu-pneu:







balance-akt:


----------



## aggressor2 (10. September 2010)

ph0, langsam darfste deinen hammer mal wieder fahrn


----------



## maxim-DD (11. September 2010)

wir waren heute auch mal wieder unterwegs.









​ja das ist CLASSIC/RETRO!

, de ronny


----------



## divergent! (11. September 2010)

so bei mir stand heute erste ausfahrt mitm "neurad" an. die ersten 3 meter die treppe runtertragen waren ernüchternt....geschätzte 550 tonnen wiegts wohl. egal. auf den ersten metern musste ich erstmal sattelposition und höhe richtig einstellen. danach gings aber endlich los.

naja schöner mist erstmal da hoch





und was steht da?









ein eisenschwein na super. also erstmal aufn radweg warm rollern.

neben diesen lästigen wochenendschönwetterfahrern und touristen die grundsätzlich kpl wege blockieren müssen kam auch ein altbekannter auf meinem weg entgegen.





der dicke hat sich aber etwas aufgeplustert und da schwäne nicht ohne sind...kurzer lagerungswechsel.





endlich mal wieder daumenschalthebel





so weiter gehts...erstmal ab in wald.





danach wie es schon ersichtlich ist...berghoch





oben angekommen gabs erstmal nen herrlichen ausblick...an der saale hellem strande stehen burgen stolz und kühn...usw





dann gings in die schlacht. musste ja noch abendbrot für die nager besorgen....also ab ins maisfeld





aber irgendwie musste ich feststellen...mais ist ne fiese sache





nachdem ich dann im wald ner kreuzspinne zu nem unfreiwilligen umzug verholfen hab musste ich mal kurz anhalten...und hab ne andere spinne mal beim kaffee gestört....es gab frisch reingehüpften grashüpfer





nunja dann hatte ich aber auch keine lust mehr bzw der grill lockte...also gänge eingelegt............





und ab nach hause. ja das ergebniss meiner stahlkuhrunde......das ding macht laune.

und hier der doofe divergent beim versuch während der fahrt mal zu zeigen was er vom fahren damit hält.


----------



## cschrahe (11. September 2010)

Wir waren auch unterwegs. In Baiersbronn bei bestem Wetter. 
Allerdings steckte die Party der vergangen Nacht noch ein wenig im Blut 
Aber kräftig gestrampelt haben wir trotzdem ...

Am Sankenbachsee




Hoch zu den Wasserfällen 










Geschwitzt haben wir auch, z.B. am Ellbachseeblick auf dem Knibis




Und dann kam unser wohlverdienter Abschluß in der Glasmännlehütte auf dem Stöckerkopf. Mit ein bisschen Zielwasser für die anschließende Abfahrt







Gruß, Christof und Peter (alias perico)


----------



## schnegg314 (11. September 2010)

Mich zog es heute in die Höhe...





...vorbei an diesem Monstergebilde...



 ...bis hierher: 



Hier genoss ich den netten Ausblick:





Na, wo war ich?


----------



## ph0 (11. September 2010)

Auf dem Chasseral ?!?


----------



## schnegg314 (11. September 2010)

Genau

Der Chasseral ist mit 1'607 m ü. M. die höchste Erhebung im Berner Jura, im Nordwesten des Kantons Bern, Schweiz.

Im Winter ist er übrigens auch eine Herausforderung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountenbike (12. September 2010)

@ divergent!
sehr schöne Wespenspinne! Grashüpfer sind ihre bevorzugte Nahrung. Das schwere Fahrrad ist auch schön!


----------



## euphras (12. September 2010)

Ich danke allen abendlichen Postern für die Bilder, einfach motivierend.  
Ich rumpel hier über Feldwege und Ihr könnt 20° geneigt in die Täler sehen, von denen Ihr euch aufgeschwungen habt in die Höhen [/Luis Trenker]


----------



## divergent! (12. September 2010)

schnegg314 schrieb:


> Hier genoss ich den netten Ausblick:



schöner ausblick. wenn da unten jetzt noch wald statt wiese wär



mountenbike schrieb:


> sehr schöne Wespenspinne! Grashüpfer sind ihre bevorzugte Nahrung.



genau wespenspinne. ich war immer auf tigerspinne. auf der rudelsburg war noch ein riesen spinnennetz mit ner kreuzspinne drin. genau zw 2 bäumen gespannt und gut 50cm durchmesser. ich hoffe die ist heute noch da dann mache ich mal ein bild.


----------



## stefan9113 (12. September 2010)

so, wieder daheim, war für 2 Tage im Ausland (Franken)   noch schnell ne Runde gedreht, vorher noch die Socken auf grau gewechselt, ich finde es etwas schöner so









bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## divergent! (12. September 2010)

@mountenbike....hab die kreuzspinne nochmal gefunden. leider war ihr schönes großes netz kaputt und sie war grad am neu aufbauen.









schießstand der alten rittersleut


----------



## cschrahe (12. September 2010)

Wie war das noch letztens, mit dem Einspeichen? Kopf außen= Zugspeiche  




Auf der heutigen Tour ... leider wieder ohne Peter, der ist auf dem Rückweg nach Oberbayern.

Kletterziegen unter sich 




Na komm, willste nen Kuß? 




Nix da, erstmal rasieren




Gruß, Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (12. September 2010)

keine ahnung wie das mit den speichen ist. hab ich so gekauft und scheint ja schon ne weile so zu halten..also kanns nicht verkehrt sein


----------



## höhenangst (12. September 2010)

Bilder von gestern,
 da Stefan im Ausland war , nur zu zweit unterwegs gewesen


----------



## aggressor2 (12. September 2010)

crappy Ritchey felge...






kreuzspinne gabs heute auch zu bestaunen. mehrmals.. sogar mal aufm handschuh.


----------



## S-BEND (12. September 2010)

Sehr geiles Foto !!


----------



## argh (12. September 2010)

Yes, da stimme ich Dir zu!


----------



## Horst Link (12. September 2010)

Impressionen vom Rennsteig. Zwei Tage große Wurzeln, überraschende Wurzeln, nasse Wurzeln, lange Wurzeln, schöne Wurzeln, hinterhältige Wurzeln, schnelle Wurzeln und vor allem: zuviele Wurzeln. Egal, ich bleibe bei meiner P2 

Seid horstlichst gewurzelt


----------



## nico.. (13. September 2010)

schön wars:





Grüße,
Nico


----------



## kadaverfleisch (13. September 2010)

Horsti,

hast du schon irgendwo hier Bilder von deinem "Murray" gezeigt? Ich will mehr!

Gruss
Micha


----------



## Radlerin (13. September 2010)

Tolle Bilder hier auf den letzten Seiten. 

Weitermachen!


----------



## coredump (13. September 2010)

Herrliches Wetter dieses Wochenende in der Hauptstadt 

Hab ich mir meinen neuesten Mitbewohner geschnappt.

Raus in das große Zimmer mit der blauen Decke, das die anderen Bikes 
"Draußen" nennen 

Ein bisschen Komplexe hat er glaub wegen seines Namens...

Nein du bist nicht klein - echt nich 







Was machen die denn da?​






Hilfe!!!!​







Hau bloß ab ​







Aaaah schau an: Wunderschöne time correcte Bekleidung :kotz:







Ups so spät schon, die Sonne geht unter und ich muss noch durch Neukölln....







Schöner Tach jewesen und die erste Ausfahrt lief auch prima ohne das was abgefallen ist. 


 Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ph0 (14. September 2010)

nicht so hoch wie der chasseral und erst recht kein so grandioses panorama,
aber für ruhrpottverhältnisse doch ganz annehmbar.

berghalde castrop-schwerin


----------



## pottsblizz (14. September 2010)

na pho, in fremdem Revier gewildert? Das Stahlgröhr zieht mich auch immer wieder magisch an, kein Wunder....

Da in der Nähe gibts noch ganz schöne trails, je nach Laune sonnig bis matschig!


----------



## Triple F (14. September 2010)




----------



## ph0 (14. September 2010)

heute abend mal mit der "blauen eisensau" durch's dortmunder "blaulichtviertel" gedüst.
(keine sorge - die lampen habe ich für die fotos abmontiert ...)


----------



## felixdelrio (15. September 2010)

Wie gross bist Du denn? 2,50?


----------



## ph0 (15. September 2010)

_*lol*_

nicht ganz, aber fast ...

das teil lag eines tages hier auf'm sperrmüll und dafür fand ich's halt einfach zu schade.
wenn auch 2 nummern zu klein, aber für die city ist das ok.

btw - 2,50m:



cschrahe schrieb:


>



könnte bei christof aufgrund der "dezenten" sattelüberhöhung wohl auch hinkommen.


----------



## pottsblizz (15. September 2010)

ph0 schrieb:


> durch's dortmunder "blaulichtviertel"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ph0 (15. September 2010)

jepp!


----------



## Horst Link (17. September 2010)

Herrliches Wetter, satte Trails - das linterlässt ein breites Grinsen 

Wünsche euch ebenso viel Spaß bei euren Ausfahrten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bighit_fsr (17. September 2010)

leider kann ich nicht fotografieren, und als ich heute rauskam, war dann dummerweise auch noch ganz wenig Sonne da...

Seht selbst:

Hier macht sichs eine alte Stahldame auf einer Sitzbank in der Abendsonne bequem...




und macht ganz frech auf ihren Hintern aufmerksam.




Na da hat sich die alte Dame aber gut rausputzen müssen, damit das so funkelt.




Ich steh im grünen Gras und überleg mir was. (?!)




Es war der erste Ausritt nach "Fertigstellung." Jetzt kommen nur noch minor changes. Schrauben tauschen, die nicht schön sind, Lenkerendstopfen reindrücken, ...


----------



## kadaverfleisch (18. September 2010)

Horsti, du weisst schon, wie du uns auf die Folter spannst, grrh. Spätestens am 17.10. hat das Warten ein Ende, ich bin so gespannt.

Gruss
Micha


----------



## cschrahe (18. September 2010)

ph0 schrieb:


> könnte bei christof aufgrund der "dezenten" sattelüberhöhung wohl auch hinkommen.



Das sieht auf dem Bild brutaler aus, als es ist.
Ich bin 1,95 und das Framework ist ein 52er bis OK gemessen. Die Dinger gabs ja nur in einer Größe. Ich fahre aber auch 48er Rahmen und 50er


----------



## pottsblizz (18. September 2010)

bereits gestern:




BBB: malocherBerg malocherBier machlocherBike...




und malocherfeierabendKulisse

Da scmeckt auch dat Bierchen...


heute:




Hingabe




energy




blühendeLandschaft




und immer wieder schönes Wetter

Mal sehen, was der Sonntag bringt


----------



## ph0 (18. September 2010)

heute wieder mal 'ne seefahrt gemacht.







ruhrpott alpe d'huez


----------



## gtbiker (18. September 2010)

Schon mehrere Tage her....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muttipullover (19. September 2010)

Urlaub 








Grüße Steffen


----------



## Koe (19. September 2010)

mein altes blizzard.
da bekommt es den auslauf, den es verdient hat.
ich hoffe du hast spaß mit dem rahmen? ich wünsche 
dir noch einen schönen urlaub.


gruß stefan


----------



## aggressor2 (19. September 2010)

danach war akku leer, speicherkarte voll und weil der tag viel zu schön war, hat sich die knipse mal überlegt aus dem rucksack auf asphalt zu fallen, bei vollkaracho. klasse. nu isse futsch. von mir gibts dann also erstmal keine bilder mehr.


----------



## stefan9113 (20. September 2010)

Hi alle,

die letzen Sonnenstrahlen noch ausgenutzt













schönen Abend noch Euch allen, bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## yemajah (20. September 2010)

ph0 schrieb:


>



Könnte ein altes Decathlon sein, komme grad aus Frankreich, da fuhren die mit der "320" öfter mal rum


----------



## fischknochen (20. September 2010)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Impressionen vom Rennsteig. Zwei Tage große Wurzeln, überraschende Wurzeln, nasse Wurzeln, lange Wurzeln, schöne Wurzeln, hinterhältige Wurzeln, schnelle Wurzeln und vor allem: zuviele Wurzeln. Egal, ich bleibe bei meiner P2
> 
> Seid horstlichst gewurzelt



Unsere Horstigkeit hat natürlich noch die gemeine Schlupfwurzel (_Wurzelus schlupficus_) und die Glitschwurzel (_Wurzelus glitschicus_) vergessen.

P.S.: Übrigens durfte ich des Horstens neues Bike öfters mal anschauen (Hauptsächlich von hinten ;-)), sogar mir hat es gefallen..


----------



## gtbiker (20. September 2010)

Viel gelesen, viele Bilder betrachtet. Einmal im Leben sollte man dort gewesen sein. Warum nicht jetzt?

Also los!




Willkommen in....




Erwartet man von Jena nichts außer Thüringer Rostbratwürste und irgendwelche Optiken, so wird man herbe entäuscht. Schublade auf, Vorurteil rein und Schublade zu; das funktioniert hier nicht. Vielmehr wird man hier von einem modernen Stadtbild und einem großflächig landschaftlich prägenden Fluss willkommen geheißen; der Saale.




Die Teufelslöcher....das erste mal seit Tagen dass ich lachen muss. Lachen über diese grenzenlose Selbstüberschätzung, lachen über diese perverse Steilheit, lachen über die Bauweise der Thüringer - direkt und kompromisslos auf den Berg. Das sollte später noch öfter passieren. Macht aber nichts, lachen ist gesund. 
Und so gehts zügig auf den Berg, zumindest bis ca. 3/4 Höhe, denn dann ist man da. Da wo man sein will, da wo man sein muss!
Fotografieren ist hier nicht mehr möglich. Nicht weil das Gelände zu extrem ist, nicht weil die Landschaft zu hässlich ist und auch nicht wegen den Wanderern. Einfach nur wegen diesem "Fließgefühl", ich glaube man nennt es "Flow".












Etliche Kilometer Trails gefahren, die Beine streiken schon lange, der Schweiß trägt zum Fließzustand bei, wenn auch auf andere Art und Weiße, 30°C im Schatten und da sitzt er einfach da, ein kleines verletzliches Ding. Keine 2cm groß und doch schafft er es die Gedanken der betrachtenden Menschen für einen Moment zu manipulieren.




Der Tag neigt sich dem Ende, die Beine sind es schon lange. Zeit sich schlafen zu legen. Morgen ist ja auch noch ein Tag. Also noch ein letzter Berg.








Hunger macht sich breit, Zeit für Futter. Und Wasser, viel Wasser. 




Hat man keinen Wecker, sollte man seinen Schlafplatz nach der Richtung der aufgehenden Sonne legen, so wird ein sanftes und schönes Erwachen fast schon garantiert. 




Morgens 6Uhr, die Sonne schenkt uns alles Notwendige.




Zeit für frischen Westwind im Osten, Kaffee. Oder so.








Aufgesattelt, weiter gehts. Das Wetter verspricht einen schönen Tag. 








Hier oben blickte Napoleon eines Tages ins Tal hinab, jetzt kann es ihm jeder gleich tun. Keine schlechte Wahl.








Irgendwann ist jedoch alles Schöne vorbei und der Alltag ruft. Macht aber nichts, die Gedanken wurden befreit und so hat es sich mehr als nur gelohnt.


----------



## aggressor2 (21. September 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Aufgesattelt, weiter gehts. Das Wetter verspricht einen schönen Tag.




jena is toll, wa? 
ich befürchte aber, dass du da nochmal hinfahren solltest.


----------



## aal (21. September 2010)

@gtbiker:
Danke für die schönen Bilder und die klaren Worte. Eigentlich alles, was hier an Wohnraum hochgezogen wird ist in 1-2 Generationen Kernschrott und jedenfalls jetzt schon häßlich in der sonst netten Landschaft.
Abgesehen davon: tolle Sache! Am Bismarkturm einfach mal übernachtet... !


----------



## divergent! (21. September 2010)

tewje du warst in jena? beim nächsten mal sachste bescheid, dann könnte man mal zusammen ne runde drehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (21. September 2010)

Hey danke, ja, Jena ist schon ein kleines Trailparadies. Und das Beste daran sind die Pfade die kaum mehr begangen werden....da gibts richtig schöne Sachen.
Hätte mich gerne gemeldet aber ohne Netz wars alles bissl kompliziert.
Aber ich muss da so und so nochmal hin


----------



## divergent! (21. September 2010)

genau und dann sagste mir und alex bescheid. er hat immer zeit und ich kanns dann evtl auch einrichten. wär ja kühl


----------



## aggressor2 (21. September 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Hätte mich gerne gemeldet aber ohne Netz wars alles bissl kompliziert.
> Aber ich muss da so und so nochmal hin



dann jibste mir mal deine telephonnummer und dann wird das mal was.


----------



## gtbiker (21. September 2010)

Dann darfste aber auch nicht grade im nördlichen Flachland sein 
Grüße


----------



## aggressor2 (21. September 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Dann darfste aber auch nicht grade im nördlichen Flachland sein
> Grüße



richtig 
bis nächsten sommer sollt ich eigentlich durchgängig in jena sein


----------



## stefan9113 (3. Oktober 2010)

Sonne ohne Ende, zumindest oben

















bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## höhenangst (3. Oktober 2010)

Stefan , hattest Du auch so ein tolles Panorama ?  

















Grüsse


----------



## GT-Sassy (3. Oktober 2010)

Ab Mittag wurde es bei uns dann endlich auch sonnig



Nur die Berge waren etwas weiter weg



Ist der Brocken/Harz, etwa 60km entfernt


----------



## cschrahe (4. Oktober 2010)

Das war gestern.
Eigentlich sollte das Bild hinter dem Zaun entstehen. Ich bin also drüber, und hab ein paar Kühe mit Äpfeln vom Streuobstbaum angelockt. 
Was soll ich sagen ... muß wohl übersehen haben, daß da auch Bullen bei waren. Ich glaube allerdings, daß es keine Stiere waren, aber so genau hab ich dann auch nicht mehr hingeschaut  Kann sogar sein, daß es auch Kühe waren. Naja, jedenfalls waren mir beim Anblick der Hörner plötzlich nicht mehr ganz wohl, oder mit anderen Worten ... ich hab mich tierisch erschrocken  und bin quasie im Hechtsprung wieder über den Zaun. Den vorbeijoggenden Jogger hats amüsiert 





Und das war heute in der Abendsonne




Auf schmalen Pfaden




Armaturenrohr




Gruß, Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (4. Oktober 2010)

Hallo  Christof

... mit Abendsonne hab ich auch eins 





bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## oneschnark (4. Oktober 2010)

schöne Räder stephan mit viel Engagement
Philippe


----------



## höhenangst (4. Oktober 2010)

ein TO  , eine schöne Lackierung


----------



## epic2006 (5. Oktober 2010)

Schöne Bilder mal wieder!

@Christof: ich hab dieses Jahr mal so einen Longus Rahmen verkauft, weiß aber nicht mehr an wen, warst das Du? Wenn ja, da hast Du aber was feines draus gebastelt, wenn nicht, trotzdem schön!

@Thomas&Stefan: ich denke es wird dieses Jahr leider nix mehr, bin im Umzugsstress und im November ist es ja meist nicht mehr so prickelnd mit dem Wetter....vielleicht geht ja trotzdem nochmal was.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## argh (5. Oktober 2010)

Ach, sind das schöne Panorama-Bilder. Klasse!


----------



## kadaverfleisch (5. Oktober 2010)

Das Wetter ist eher bescheiden hier, trüb und grau. Fahren kann ich im Moment eh nicht, dank der Halswirbelgummis. Dann geh ich halt mit Phil frühstücken, so gegen 14:30. Hier mal eine Impression. Christof extra ein Foto gemacht, nur für dich, du weisst warum, gell.





Gruss
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (5. Oktober 2010)

na dann, Guten Appetit


----------



## oneschnark (5. Oktober 2010)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist eher bescheiden hier, trüb und grau. Fahren kann ich im Moment eh nicht, dank der Halswirbelgummis. Dann geh ich halt mit Phil frühstücken, so gegen 14:30. Hier mal eine Impression. Christof extra ein Foto gemacht, nur für dich, du weisst warum, gell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und ich mit croissant und café 
Phil.


----------



## newsboy (5. Oktober 2010)

so fängts an... plötzlich zeigste deine räder auf retrobike.


----------



## zaskar-le (5. Oktober 2010)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Impression



Mensch Micha, jetzt fällt mir wieder ein, was ich dringend erledigen muss und will.
Schaut fast so aus, als hättest Du noch Urlaub? Ich melde mich.


----------



## Gige (8. Oktober 2010)

Zwei Classic-Bikes


----------



## cschrahe (8. Oktober 2010)

@ Gerrit
Ja, das ist das Longus von Dir. Bin noch nicht ganz fertig, es bekommt noch eine neue Sattelstütze in schwarz. 
Ansonsten halt wie es damals im Laden stand komplett XT.
Sehr schöner Rahmen und fährt sich super! Danke nochmal, ich halts in Ehren. 

@Micha
Ja, ich weiß, ich weiß, auch wenn Du nicht wirklich kräftig zugelangt hast damals. Alter Frühstücksmuffel 
Ich frühstücke zur Zeit aber mal was ganz Besonderes. Selbstgemachte Marmelade. Und dreimal darfste raten, wo ich die her habe 

Jungs ich bleib dabei, das Centurion vom Gige ist 

Gruß, Christof


----------



## argh (8. Oktober 2010)

desteo länge ich es mir anschaue, desto mehr gefällt es mir.


----------



## divergent! (8. Oktober 2010)

das centurion ist ja mal verschärft. aber der umwerfer kann doch nochn stück runter oder?


----------



## Gige (8. Oktober 2010)

Leider ist das nicht der richtige für die Kettenblätter


----------



## cschrahe (9. Oktober 2010)

Zäher Hochnebel, um die 10 Grad ... nicht wirklich schönes Wetter, aber das bremst die Freude am Hobby kaum 













Ich wünsche Euch allen ein schönes Bergradwochenende, auch wenn es eventuell als Wald-, Wiesen- oder Stadtrad genutzt wird 

Gruß, Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newt3 (10. Oktober 2010)

wetter war samstag mal wieder richtig klasse.

bekannte 75km runde konnt ich dann doch nicht von ablassen. einfach mal 3 stunden ordentlich ins pedal getreten.

mal für die berliner:
schmöckwitz-eichwalde-zeuthen-wildau-kw-senzig-bindow-friedersdorf-wolzig-kummersdorf-alt stahnsdorf-neu stahnsdorf-spreenhagen-latzwall-neuhartmannsdorf-spreeau-fangschleuse-erkner-neuzittau-gosen-gosener berge-schmöckwitz werder-schmöckwitz

ist ne wirklich schöne runde. war mit dem strassen mtb unterwegs. die runde geht aber auch mit dem rennrad wirklich klasse.

-----------------------

das centurion auf der vorherigen seite ist wirklich fett. so eine moderne optik des hinterbaus und dann 'ne u-brake dran. ich mein wie oft gabs sowas?...


----------



## CarstenB (10. Oktober 2010)

den hinterbau wie beim centurion gab's 85 beim mountain klein, dass es genau wie das framework weiter oben kopiert hat.


----------



## CarstenB (10. Oktober 2010)

eine schnelle feierabend runde um den see





















und der uebliche abstecher zum lieblingsbaum, diesmal mit dem lieblingsrad


----------



## maxim-DD (10. Oktober 2010)

carsten - schöne stütze

bei uns gingen die kinder heute vor, grosse runde ums messegelände und zurück über den alberthafen


----------



## gtbiker (10. Oktober 2010)




----------



## aggressor2 (10. Oktober 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


>



ach isses fertig? schön. 
ich war heute drachen steigen lassen 
das war cool!


----------



## gtbiker (10. Oktober 2010)

Nein, noch nicht ganz.
Das Bild ist vorhin auch beim drachensteigenlassen entstanden 

Merke: Die Flugstabilität eines Drachens ist mit 2/3 der benötigten Streben nicht gerade berauschend.


----------



## aggressor2 (10. Oktober 2010)

unserer war für 3,99 vom aldi und trotz skeptikfördernder querstrebe bombig. nur die schnur war zu kurz.


----------



## uschibert (10. Oktober 2010)

Ja, bei uns war das Wetter auch schön!!!




BigPointSchwielowsee (Achtung, Handyfoto!)

Gruß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koe (10. Oktober 2010)

in ffm konnte sich das wetter auch sehen lassen und der neue ringle laufradsatz ersetzt sogar die klingen













gruß stefan


----------



## zaskar-le (10. Oktober 2010)

Ui, schön. Auf die Idee mit dem gelben Sattel bin ich damals gar nicht gekommen.
Nächste Woche werde ich endlich auch mal wieder ein wenig radeln können.


----------



## mountenbike (10. Oktober 2010)

heute mit einem einem farblich auf die umgebung abgestimmten rad unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## .jan (10. Oktober 2010)

Heute Nachmittag oberhalb des Nord-Ostsee-Kanals in Höhe Neuwittenbek bei Kiel...


----------



## argh (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich mag den Herbst! Und ich mag Nebel!

Und ich fand es toll, ganz früh aufgestanden zu sein und es zu erleben, wie die Sonne langsam aufgegangen ist und sich der Tag entwickelt hat.






Ich bin begeistert.


----------



## divergent! (12. Oktober 2010)

echt? du hastn knall! ich hab heute früh ne 1/4 stunde gebraucht um mich anzufracken, langes unterhemd, 2 trikots, ärmlinge, nierengürtel, thermotrikot, lange radhose, sturmhaube, buffi, helm, neoprenschuhüberzieher, winterhandschuhe um dann 5:30 auf arbeit zu radeln....im dunkeln...naja ok dank lampe weniger dunkel

nieselregen, 5°C, leichter wind und auf arbeit wieder umgezogen, nach dienstschluß wieder angefrackt.....nä daran ist nix schön. verdammte mistjahreszeit.

bilder hab ich nicht.....anhalten tue ich auch nicht, da verfalle ich in winterstarre und ohne blitz lohnt sich da eh nix.

noch 5 monate dann wirds frühling...ich streiche schon die tage weg.

aber dein rad is schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe ein paar arbeitsfreie Tage, die aber dummerweise (eigentlich ist die alternative Beschäftigung aber wirklich viel viel besser!) völlig verplant sind. Also bleibt mir nix anderes übrig. 

Und wenn so eine Aktion mit einer solchen Stimmung belohnt wird, freue mich mich tierisch drüber. Da sind auch die fast erfrorenen Finger und Zehen fast vergessen...


----------



## .jan (12. Oktober 2010)

Arne, ein hammergeiles Bild...


----------



## stefan9113 (12. Oktober 2010)

Wow, ein wirklich schönes Bild 

bei uns ist es kalt aber schön, und stöbern macht Suki ordentlich Spaß

















schönen Abend noch, bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## argh (12. Oktober 2010)

Danke für den Zuspruch!


----------



## epic2006 (13. Oktober 2010)

Na Christof, Hauptsache das Longus wird gefahren, bei mir wär der Rahmen in die Tonne gewandert, wegen Ideenlosigkeit zum Aufbau und ich hatte ihn als Ersatzteilspender gekauft, da ich die vorderen Bremsen brauchte...die Sattelstütze würd ich lassen, ist ja die serienmäßige Airator, bleischwer, nicht wirklich nutzbar, aber irgendwie ein echt kultiges Teil wie ich finde, funktioniert hat sie ja noch.

Ansonsten sind hier mal wieder viele schöne Bilder zu sehen und mich schmerzt es, dass ich momentan einfach keine Zeit habe und das Xizang ungenutzt im dunklen Keller steht...

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## .jan (14. Oktober 2010)

Feierabendrunde auf einem meiner Lieblingstrails...






...an der Steilküste an der Eckernförder Bucht.


----------



## gtbiker (14. Oktober 2010)




----------



## zaskar-le (14. Oktober 2010)

Tewje, Deine Fotos haben Großformat verdient!


----------



## gtbiker (14. Oktober 2010)

Zur Zeit eher nicht, aber danke


----------



## wtb_rider (15. Oktober 2010)

mensch tewje, mal nicht so bescheiden. das erste mild ist ein absoluter knaller.
danke
gruss kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kadaverfleisch (15. Oktober 2010)

Wenn links nicht die Leiche liegen würde, die sein Avatar erledigt hat, würde ich dem zustimmen Kay  Wo gibt es so Tunnels???? Klasse.

Gruss
Micha


----------



## Beaufighter (15. Oktober 2010)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Wo gibt es so Tunnels???? Klasse.
> 
> Gruss
> Micha



In Tübingen unter anderem

Ach ja, gtbiker, deine Bilder sind immer wieder sehr schön anzusehen


----------



## maxim-DD (15. Oktober 2010)




----------



## .jan (15. Oktober 2010)

Es wird Frühling...


----------



## argh (15. Oktober 2010)

Sach mal Tewje- ist das der tunnel am Haagtorplatz?

Hatt der nicht mal eine Bestreifung wie auch eine richtige Straße sie hat?


----------



## gtbiker (15. Oktober 2010)

Tach auch,
erstmal danke!
Der Tunnel liegt ca. 13km außerhalb von Tübingen.
Grüße
p.s.: Der Tunnel am Haagtoor ist ein "richtiger" (großer) Tunnel, 3spurig (2xRad und 1xFuß).


----------



## argh (15. Oktober 2010)

Aha, daher sah er so anders aus... 

Ich muss mal wieder in den Süden.


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (15. Oktober 2010)

maxim-DD schrieb:


>



...kann mir jemand helfen...ich versuche immernoch das "Rad" in dem Bild zu finden


Gruß
Marco


----------



## aggressor2 (15. Oktober 2010)

Dr.Bontrager schrieb:


> ...kann mir jemand helfen...ich versuche immernoch das "Rad" in dem Bild zu finden
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Marco



das versteckt sich im ärmel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Bontrager (16. Oktober 2010)

Danke 

Gruß
Marco


----------



## cschrahe (16. Oktober 2010)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Tewje, Deine Fotos haben Großformat verdient!







Die hintere Bremszughülle hätte auch ein "größeres Format" verdient 

Cooles Tunnelbild


----------



## gtbiker (16. Oktober 2010)

Ein richtiger Schwabe spart halt wo er kann 
p.s.: Sieht zwar so aus, da ist aber kein Zug drauf....


----------



## schnegg314 (16. Oktober 2010)

Diese Woche in den Berner Alpen:













Es ist einiges möglich mit diesen alten Kisten...


----------



## .jan (16. Oktober 2010)

Wow...


----------



## stefan9113 (16. Oktober 2010)

traumhaft schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (16. Oktober 2010)

schnegg314 schrieb:


>




mmmhuuaa schwarze piste.....das ist echt übel steil. da wird mir ja schon vom blick schwindelig aber ne traumhafte gegend


----------



## gtbiker (16. Oktober 2010)

Das Eiger-Bild ist grandios!


----------



## schnegg314 (16. Oktober 2010)

Tja, und ich wurde kritisch beobachtet aus der Luft:


----------



## Ianus (17. Oktober 2010)

Geniales Bild.....


----------



## .jan (17. Oktober 2010)

So tolle Berge haben wir in Schleswig-Hostein zwar nicht, aber bei uns ist es auch schön.
Mal wieder auf meiner Lieblingsrunde an die Steilküste...


----------



## oneschnark (17. Oktober 2010)

Berlin,mit Andreas heute...war sehr schön



Philippe


----------



## argh (17. Oktober 2010)

Nebel und Berge sind doch immer wieder wahnsinnig schön.

Ich wünsche Euch allen noch einen schönen Sonntag!


----------



## coredump (20. Oktober 2010)

Koe schrieb:


> in ffm konnte sich das wetter auch sehen lassen und der neue ringle laufradsatz ersetzt sogar die klingen



Ist das die Vorderradnabe die ich zeitweise beherbergen durfte? 
So hat sie auf jeden Fall eine prima Verwendung gefunden. 
Das Rad ist unglaublich schön. 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## stefan9113 (23. Oktober 2010)

mit Stahlgeröhr ne kleine Herbstrunde durch die Wälder 













bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## wtb_rider (23. Oktober 2010)

sehr schönes pärchen jungs, tolle fotos.
gruss kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (24. Oktober 2010)

Hunderunde bei grauem Himmel und Regen 

















so, das wars für heut, bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## nico.. (25. Oktober 2010)

beste Grüße,
Nico


----------



## RemoteControl (25. Oktober 2010)

provisorischer aufbau - aber fährt sich klasse! 

beste grüße,
patrick


----------



## divergent! (25. Oktober 2010)

2 schöne räder


----------



## argh (25. Oktober 2010)

Das Kuwahara ist ein Traum.


----------



## shanesimons (26. Oktober 2010)

Das YETI ist aber auch toll, mal nicht der "YETI-Einheits-Farb-Brei"
Die Felgen wären zwar nicht unbedingt mein persönlicher Geschmack, aber sie "gehören" wohl dran. Mir lenken sie etwas zu sehr von dem schönen Rahmen ab.....


----------



## argh (26. Oktober 2010)

Die Felgen wollen mir auch nicht so recht gefallen... Aber egal.


----------



## cschrahe (26. Oktober 2010)

Tut mit Leid Jungs, aber die einzige Kritik, die ich an Stefans Rädern üben kann ist, daß sie nicht mir gehören


----------



## divergent! (27. Oktober 2010)

heute ne kleine proberunde mit dem neuen moped gedreht. an sich fährt sich das teil schon nett. gabel muss aber gegen ne z1 getauscht werden.

leider ging die runde nicht sehr lange da sich meine rechte lagerschale ausm gewinde drehte....also muss ich da nochmal mit sicherungslack arbeiten.

ansonsten macht die bude aber laune trotz geschätzten 2 zentnern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (27. Oktober 2010)

bilder machen müssmer mal üben. da is ja kaum eins halbwegs ansehnlich. schäm dich!


----------



## Gige (27. Oktober 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> heute ne kleine proberunde mit dem neuen moped gedreht. an sich fährt sich das teil schon nett. gabel muss aber gegen ne z1 getauscht werden.
> 
> leider ging die runde nicht sehr lange da sich meine rechte lagerschale ausm gewinde drehte....also muss ich da nochmal mit sicherungslack arbeiten.
> 
> ansonsten macht die bude aber laune trotz geschätzten 2 zentnern



Ist das eine Z2?

Gruß
Enrique


----------



## divergent! (27. Oktober 2010)

ja lag aber wohl eher daran daß ich handschuhe anhatte und irgendwie am zittern war.....plus die falsche einstellung an der kamera.

und ja es ist ne z2.

wenn jemand mit mir tauschen will gegen ne z1 gerne


----------



## .jan (27. Oktober 2010)

Bilder zitieren nervt.


----------



## o.janson (29. Oktober 2010)

Das Wetter war heute so schön, dass ich endlich meine erste Tour mit dem Yeti machen konnte...














Gruss /// Ole


----------



## stefan9113 (29. Oktober 2010)

bei uns war heut Sonne pur , Zeit für die Natur









bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (29. Oktober 2010)

Sehr sehr schönes Boulder, Stefan. Klasse!

Und...



.jan schrieb:


> Bilder zitieren nervt


----------



## GaryParker (30. Oktober 2010)

heute 18° auf dem schurwald und dazu viel sonnenschein


----------



## stefan9113 (30. Oktober 2010)

sehr schön geworden  freu mich schon auf Deinen nächsten Besuch , dann darf ich es vielleicht live sehen.
Und am besten morgen auch noch mal ne Runde fahren, damits dann auch mit den Bergen klappt. Du kennst das Ziel 





bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## GaryParker (30. Oktober 2010)

danke stefanfreu mich auch schon. hoffentlich bekomm ich den freitag noch genehmigt. das ziel ist doch bestimmt der wasserfall, ooooooooder? keine berge bitte...


----------



## aggressor2 (30. Oktober 2010)

stefan9113 schrieb:


>



hat die kuh da gerade megamäßig einen fahrn lassen? sieht so aus.


----------



## memphis35 (30. Oktober 2010)

Und was ist das auf den schönen weißen Reifen ?

Mfg  35

Edit.: Mit dem was die Kuh da raus läßt kannst denn ganzen Winter heizen


----------



## stefan9113 (30. Oktober 2010)

nach was schauts aus 





bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## schnegg314 (30. Oktober 2010)

Probefahrt in den Herbst:


----------



## stefan9113 (30. Oktober 2010)

sehr schönes Bild mit dem vielen Laub 

ich war heut auch kurz unterwegs, morgen gehts in die Berge






für den Nachmittag war dann Ruhe 





bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## GaryParker (30. Oktober 2010)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> ...morgen gehts in die Berge


 

....mach nur, am besten noch ein paar mal. dann bist du bis zum 12. zu fertig um MICH da hoch zu scheuchen


schöne bilder vom KLEIN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## höhenangst (31. Oktober 2010)

paar Bilder von der gestrigen Abendrunde









Jochen das geht schon


----------



## stefan9113 (31. Oktober 2010)

ja mach ihm Mut , er wirds nicht bereuen 

Sonnenaufgang im Alpenvorland

*

*


----------



## GaryParker (31. Oktober 2010)

ich bind' mich einfach bei euch beiden hinten fest. trotzdem habt ihr beide dann immer noch weniger kamfgewicht als ich. bitte das berücksichtigen.

ich bin aber schon fleißig am trainieren.


----------



## stefan9113 (31. Oktober 2010)

geht klar, ich kümmere mich dann um die Fotos  , leider wars heut nicht so schön wie angekündigt, morgen solls besser werden, mal sehen, deshalb kurz auf Jochens Hausstrecke ausgewichen.

























so genug für heut, bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## gtbiker (31. Oktober 2010)

Stefan, gibts noch ein paar Bildchen von dem Rad? Vielleicht kanst du ja auch noch 1-2 Worte zum Hersteller verlieren....Dank dir und Grüße.


----------



## stefan9113 (31. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

PN mit Albumlink ist unterwegs 

Das Bike ist ein Griffen, leider gibts den Hersteller nicht mehr. Fährt sich ausgezeichnet, hab die Judy etwas umgebaut, rechts ne Englundkartusche und links die Öldämpfung mit Feder.


bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## gtbiker (31. Oktober 2010)

Danke Stefan


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (31. Oktober 2010)

Bei uns war's heute nochmal richtig schön 









Wer findet den Fehler? Achtung, sauschwer


----------



## wtb_rider (31. Oktober 2010)

und wie fährt es sich, lustig oder? passiert da noch etwas oder hast du dich jetzt für die variante entschieden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (31. Oktober 2010)

Umwerfer- und Schaltzug jeweils ander Falschen Seite des Steuerrohrs. Somit höhere Reibung im Zug.
Ach ja, in ein DX gehört kein XT Steuersatz.


----------



## divergent! (31. Oktober 2010)

ich hab den fehler.....dein rad ist sauber


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (31. Oktober 2010)

Genau, ich wollte vorgreifen damit ich nicht wegen XT Teilen am DX AL-Mega gehatet werde 

Na ja, jetzt ist's ein vorläufiger Aufbau damit ich im Winter bei halbwegs schönem Wetter einen Fahr-Klassiker habe. Getauscht wird noch Vorbau sowie Lenker gegen Neongelbes Material (Lenker ist schon beim Lackierer zwecks Farbabgleich für den Vorbau). Desweiteren würde ich gerne noch schwarze Cantis, Kurbel sowie vorne einen XT Umwerfer verbauen.
Das Fahrverhalten ist saugeil  Und das trotz 160mm Syncrosvorbau 

Fazit: Würde ich mir wieder kaufen, einziger kleiner Ärger waren unzählige Innenlager-Kurbelkombinationen bis die linke Kurbel an der Strebe vorbei ging. Aktuell Ritchey Kurbel mit 127er Achse, 3mm Platz, funzt . Und die am Oberrohr durchgehend verlegten Züge gefallen mir nicht so recht, da muss noch so eine Art Ferrules-Lösung her.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (31. Oktober 2010)

PSie Züge sind absichtlich so verlegt


----------



## uschibert (31. Oktober 2010)

Bei uns war es auch schön! Für mehr als ein Bild hat es bei mir aber nicht gereicht.





Gruß!


----------



## fibbs (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich war heute auch mal wieder unterwegs, und zwar auf der Gindlalm.




Die Gindlalm





Traumhaftes Alpenpanorama





Das weiße Zeug ist Schnee, es ist bereits soweit





Blick auf den Schliersee





Der Tegernsee


Allerseits noch fröhliches Radln, solang es noch geht.


Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uschibert (1. November 2010)

Ha, den eingezäunten, schmalen Weg rechts auf dem Tegernseefoto kenn ich. Da bin ich erst im April lang gefahren. Wenn man den schön runterheizt und dann am Zaun hängenbleibt, gibts ordentlich Aua! Hab auch noch irgendwo ein Bild, mal sehen ob ich es noch finde.
Echt schicke Gegend da. Und erst das Bräustüberl! Lecker! 

Gruß!


----------



## uschibert (1. November 2010)

So, ich hab die Bilder gefunden.

1. Bild: der schmale Weg





2. Bild: Fahrersicht





3. Bild: passend zum heutigen Weltvegantag - lecker Essen! 





Gruß!


----------



## freebee (1. November 2010)

Find ich ja, echt mal, genial... da würd ich auch gern meine runden ziehen... lustig das ihr beide die Strecke kennt


----------



## armin-m (1. November 2010)

Bin ich auch schon gefahren.
So richtig gut kommt der im Herbst wenn es leichten Nebel über dem See hat...


----------



## muttipullover (2. November 2010)

Heute Nachmittag in Dresden. Leider ohne DSLR, dafür mit zwei Mitstreitern.













Herbstliche Grüße Steffen


----------



## divergent! (2. November 2010)

schlicht, schnörkellos, ohne viel trara.....sehr sehr schön das breezer


----------



## gtbiker (2. November 2010)

Geile Bilder und schöne Bildzusammenstellung, gefällt mir außerordentlich gut!


----------



## muttipullover (2. November 2010)

Blumen vom Fotoguru. Da werde ich doch fast etwas verlegen.
Grüße Steffen


----------



## coast13 (2. November 2010)

N'Abend !

Echt wunderschöne Bilder hier !!

Was mich nur wundert... warum werden die meisten Bikes zum Ort des "Geschehens" getragen.... ? 

Gruß Frank


----------



## höhenangst (2. November 2010)

Bilder von gestern aus der Oberlausitz und dem Grenzgebiet 






















Gruss Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muttipullover (3. November 2010)

Nochmal das geniale Wetter genutzt. Heute mit modernem Material (wird ja bestimmt auch mal ein Klassiker). 








Grüße Steffen


----------



## SingleLight (3. November 2010)

viel viel zu unchlassisch...


----------



## argh (3. November 2010)

Weg.


----------



## freebee (4. November 2010)

sorry find es ja nett das Ihr unterwegs seit nur würd es mir besser gefallen wenn Ihr für diesen 
PART im Forum eure classique Teile zeigen würdet....

mit dem Jahr 1996 tu ich mir schon schwer...


----------



## gtbiker (4. November 2010)

????
War das Wetter bei Euch heute nachmittag auch so schön? -> Classic Teile?


Edith: ah ne, verstanden, ihr wollt nur alte Kisten sehen, nix modernes, verstanden (ist einfach noch zu dunkel draußen). 
-> Seh ich nicht so, solange sich der moderne Anteil in Grenzen hält und die Bilder was taugen ist es doch nett.


----------



## .jan (4. November 2010)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen, auch wenn mir die gezeigten Räder gefallen.


----------



## argh (4. November 2010)

Ach, dann eben nicht. Bild ist raus.


----------



## stefan9113 (6. November 2010)

Hi alle,

heut ne Traumtour mit meiner üblichen Begleitung , es wurde uns ein wunderschönes Panorama geboten, seht selbst.









































das sollte genug sein 

bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## o.janson (6. November 2010)

ich will auch so'n Berg vor der Haustür haben...

Gruss /// Ole


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (6. November 2010)

Und ich so ein Wetter


----------



## höhenangst (6. November 2010)

und Erholungspausen eingebaut  






das kann er ganz gut  











und dann gings weiter


----------



## gtbiker (6. November 2010)

Und ich Beides!  
Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## GaryParker (6. November 2010)

perfekt, einfach nur schön da oben jungs 
doch leider werde ich diese region nie besuchen können, außer mit dem hubschrauber vielleicht.


----------



## stefan9113 (6. November 2010)

... wir haben heut extra ein paar Zuckerstückchen für Dich versteckt ,das wird schon, wirst sehen.


----------



## stefan9113 (7. November 2010)

raus an die frische Luft, das Wetter ist leider nich mehr so dolle





Tigerflieger besuchen





natürlich nicht allein 

















bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freebee (7. November 2010)

Sehr, sehr schöne Bilder von Euch leider kann ich nicht mit so einer genialen Tour mithalten wie bei höhenangst und bin leider auch ohne dogi unterwegs... war nur ne kleine Prater Tour










Euch allen noch einen schönen Sonntag...


----------



## stefan9113 (7. November 2010)

oh,  das Cannondale , ich finde es sehr schön.


----------



## freebee (7. November 2010)

Danke Dir Stefan... aber Deine Bikes sind wohl echt Sonderklasse... immer 1A

Viele Grüße
Alan

PS: lustiger Flieger der Tiger


----------



## divergent! (7. November 2010)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> oh,  das Cannondale , ich finde es sehr schön.





naja dann.....besorgen.


----------



## höhenangst (7. November 2010)

das Wetter war genau richtig für ne Überlandtour


----------



## Sascha31 (7. November 2010)

Hi,

ja das war es ! Schee tach. 
War mit meinem K2 Klassiker unterwegs.


----------



## cschrahe (7. November 2010)

Das Cannondale


----------



## Horst Link (7. November 2010)

Wetter war nicht schön. Spaß hats auch nicht gemacht. Aber es gibt ein paar Dinge die man durchziehen muss. So haben wir für die 75km mit 1800 Hm rund um Jena auch gleich mal 7h gebraucht von denen es 5h geregnet hat. Alex (aggressor2) hat es trotz Gips und Mistwetter nicht im Bett gehalten. Respeeekt.

Danke am Martn fürs Ablichten.


----------



## freebee (7. November 2010)

genial jungs.... Respekt...           

PS: gute Besserung an den Gibsman


----------



## wtb_rider (7. November 2010)

dat letzte bild ist doch was schönes für die vernissage. aber auch so sieht das echt schön aus bei euch. ick bin leider noch ausgeschaltet, aber freu mich auf die nächsten wochenenden.

glück auf
kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (7. November 2010)

der gips war danach kein gips mehr, sondern eher ne art fangopackung und is dann auch alsbald vom arm gewichen. macht aber nix, fühlt sich schon ziemlich ganz an.



Horst Link schrieb:


>



spätestens hier hätte sich die frage, ob deine bremse hinten funktioniert erübrigt


----------



## freebee (7. November 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> der gips war danach kein gips mehr, sondern eher ne art fangopackung und is dann auch alsbald vom arm gewichen. macht aber nix, fühlt sich schon ziemlich ganz an.
> 
> 
> 
> spätestens hier hätte sich die frage, ob deine bremse hinten funktioniert erübrigt


cool...mit Deinem Arm... aber... hey / das am Reifen sieht nach ner Skulptur aus...


----------



## divergent! (8. November 2010)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Alex (aggressor2) hat es trotz Gips und Mistwetter nicht im Bett gehalten. Respeeekt.





......und dann bei mir angerufen weil er heimwerkertips brauchte zur gipsreparatur

das nächste mal bitte im frühjahr wenns warm ist.....dann wär ich auch mit am start


----------



## aggressor2 (8. November 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> ......und dann bei mir angerufen weil er heimwerkertips brauchte zur gipsreparatur
> 
> das nächste mal bitte im frühjahr wenns warm ist.....dann wär ich auch mit am start



pscht...
ich hab auch gemeint, dass wir die nächste saison so einleuten müssen. mit rundum besseren matrial von mir aus auch, wenns nich so warm is.


----------



## divergent! (8. November 2010)

jupp dafür bin ich auch. dann könnten mal nochn paar andere aufschlagen die da auch gerne mal hinwollen ( oder schon waren )......stimmts tewje

critical jena


----------



## gtbiker (8. November 2010)

Jawohl! 
Richtig klasse Bilder!

(100km rund um Jena nonstop, selfsupported, solo, against each other und dralala und überhaupt )


----------



## aggressor2 (8. November 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> (100km rund um Jena nonstop, selfsupported, solo, against each other und dralala und überhaupt )



na mindestens!
alle fahrn zusammen solo.


----------



## divergent! (8. November 2010)

und  mit nur einem gang. und um das ganze auf die spitze zu treiben würde ich auch nur mit ner halben gabel kommen.

dem alex brechen wir ein bein, dann fährt er nur mit halber kraft und wir können dann mal oben auf ihn warten


----------



## aggressor2 (8. November 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> und  mit nur einem gang. und um das ganze auf die spitze zu treiben würde ich auch nur mit ner halben gabel kommen.
> 
> dem alex brechen wir ein bein, dann fährt er nur mit halber kraft und wir können dann mal oben auf ihn warten



ein gang is dann pflicht. dann sind die tage länger und man muss bestimmt nich so hetzen. wollmer mal schon in feinster spießermanier ein datum festlegen?
über das beinbrechen müssmer nochmal reden allerdings...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (8. November 2010)

über das bein brechen brauch mer nicht lang grübeln. ich kenn nen netten kickboxer aus jena, der schiebt gerne mal seine 130 kilo bei dir vorbei und sagt hallo


wegen termin....mach doch mal in der jenaecke hier im forum ne kleine umfrage usw...dann werden wir sehen wo wir landen. auf nass-kalt hab ich wenig lust, das nervt mich grad schon tierisch aufm arbeitsweg. wenn ich da überleg 7h bei so ekligen wetter....nö da bin ich mädchen...lieber wenns warm ist.


----------



## MKAB (12. November 2010)

Schöne Bilder alle und *R-E-S-P-E-K-T* 

Ich komm schon außer Atem wenn ich die Fotos nur anschau...

75km, 7h, 1800Hm, naß, kalt ???? Ich wär tot, schon vor der Halbzeit!

Wird wohl wirklich Zeit mitm Rauchen aufzuören


----------



## argh (12. November 2010)

MKAB schrieb:


> Wird wohl wirklich Zeit mitm Rauchen aufzuören



quatsch.


----------



## stefan9113 (13. November 2010)

die Natur ruft mit milden Temperaturen, also raus ins freie und das schöne sonnige Wetter mit Suki genießen 

















bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## A.R.C. (13. November 2010)

Wetter war bei uns so naja....wenigstens hat´s auf der Tour nicht geregnet und es war schön schlammig
Erste Tour mit Schaltung am Rocky




und mein Schuhwerk




Cheers


----------



## Ianus (13. November 2010)

Wahrscheinlich die letzten wärmenden Sonnenstrahlen für dieses Jahr. Schön wars.... in jeder Hinsicht.









Im Wald wird es nun langsam öde..... bald nur noch Gestrüpp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freebee (13. November 2010)

sehr sehr geniale Bilder in den Weinbergen.....Aber sag mal das is doch Stuttgart oder bin ich jetzt total daneben....


----------



## aggressor2 (13. November 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> oktober:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vorhin:








am anfang war das laub ganz schön dicht. war nich schön.






und am ende wars dann schon duster. aber helmlampe machts möglich:


----------



## schnegg314 (13. November 2010)

...schön war's. Schön matschig.


----------



## Sascha31 (14. November 2010)

Hoi !

Das Wetter war Herrrlich 
Anbei ein paar schnappschüssseee

Grüsse aus Franken


----------



## stefan9113 (14. November 2010)

was für ein Wetter, und das mitte November 









































das wars fürs erste, bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## .jan (14. November 2010)

Das gibt's doch gar nicht. Bei uns regnet es seit tagen, im Wald ist es dank des Wetters und der Harvester dermaßen matschig, dass man das Fahren völlig vergessen kann. Ich muss uneingeschränkt zugeben, dass ich bei solchen Bildern echt neidisch werde. Sehr schön...


----------



## GaryParker (14. November 2010)

echt *G E I L E* bilder stefan.

*da *will ich hin, und wenns meine letzte tour im leben werden wird.


----------



## Mr.Chili (14. November 2010)

GaryParker schrieb:


> echt *G E I L E* bilder stefan.
> 
> *da *will ich hin, und wenns meine letzte tour im leben werden wird.



.............mensch Jochen das sin aber Richtige B E R G E.

mach das nich der Bayrische Hungerhacken macht dich kaputt


----------



## stefan9113 (14. November 2010)

des werd scho .....


----------



## GaryParker (14. November 2010)

Mr.Chili schrieb:


> .............mensch Jochen das sin aber Richtige B E R G E.
> 
> mach das nich der Bayrische Hungerhacken macht dich kaputt


 

hi klaus, es wäre schön, wenn wieder jemand mit mir das feld von hinten aufmischt. ich sag nur, "-_noch max. 20 min"_, _"-ja, das hieß es schon vor ner stunde"._

wenn die beiden hungerhaken mal rückenwind haben, dann ists eh gelaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (15. November 2010)

Das Wetter war herrlich, die Berge waren im Münchner Norden fast zum Greifen nah und das alte 1987er CD SM von Thomas hat auch gehalten.
ClassikS*h*e*s*dreck


----------



## MKAB (15. November 2010)

Tolle Bilder von euch allen, Danke!!

@aggressor2: geile Idee mit den Jahreszeiten/Monaten 

@stefan9113: das sind die schönsten Trails/Bikelocations, die ich seit langem gesehen habe  Glückspilz!

Nicht nur, dass es hier keine Berge oder auch nur annhähernd so schöne Trails gibt - das Wetter ist zudem noch sh!ce...


----------



## stefan9113 (20. November 2010)

danke schön ,

heut mal etwas im Flachland unterwegs gewesen, unschwer zu erkennen, der Winter ist da 





und meine treue Begleiterin stört sich überhaut nicht an den frostigen Temperaturen.













bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## tonicbikes (20. November 2010)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> und meine treue Begleiterin stört sich überhaut nicht an den frostigen Temperaturen.



.....und passt schön auf das Yeti auf


----------



## wtb_rider (21. November 2010)




----------



## stefan9113 (21. November 2010)

schöne Fotos, da kommt das Bike besonders gut zur Geltung 

da kann ich nur mit einer fließenden Bewegung mithalten, das Wetter hier ist leider genauso bescheiden






bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## divergent! (21. November 2010)

oh was sehen da meine altersschwache und von arbeit geplagten augen....ein sintesi bromont in rot.....mehr bilder bitte


----------



## stefan9113 (21. November 2010)

es ist ein Iron Horse, sind wohl baugleich


----------



## Koe (21. November 2010)

das erste foto vom grove finde ich richtig klasse.
ich bin ein großes fan von deinem frosch, das steht auf meiner 
liste ganz oben.

gruß stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (21. November 2010)

danke für die blumen,...
bin heute auch das erste mal mit dem ding gefahren. anfangs musste ich mich ziemlich dran gewöhnen, da lenker und sattel nahezu auf der selben höhe sind. aber nach ein paar km ging das dann wunderbar. leider hab ich mich nicht getraut etwas auszuflippen weil rucksack mit camera....aber das sprungverhalten des frosches wird auf jeden fall noch getestet. das einzige was mir ricghtig auf den zünder gegengen ist sind die brachial quitschenden bremsen. das ging gar nicht, ich bin ja vom merlin schmerzen in den ohren und blöde blicke gewöhnt, aber da hat der frosch nochmal ne schippe nachgelegt. das ist so nervig gewesen das ich an den unübersichtlichen etwas abfallenden metern abgestiegen bin und geschoben hab weil ich das gequitsche nicht ertragen hab,...da ist wohl nochmal etwas nachzubessern. auch wenn ich bisher ratlos bin. vielleicht liegt es auch den felgen hab nur stress mit den 231 cd von mavic, ausgerechnet meine lieblingsfelgen. aber die bremsarme haben leider auch etwas spiel ich denke das wohl eher daran liegen wird.

gruss kay


----------



## GaryParker (21. November 2010)

geile bilder jungs. 

ich sollte auch mal wieder fahren, anstatt hier die ganze präsent zu sein.

das schönste foto vom frosch ist und bleibt das.
eigentlich das schönste überhaupt im jahr 2010:


----------



## tonicbikes (21. November 2010)

@wtb-rider: das 4. Foto ist genial, düstere Herbststimmung und als Kontrast dazu das leuchtende Grün vom Grove


----------



## zaskar-le (24. November 2010)

Heute nicht, aber vor fast 15 Jahren!

Da ich leider derzeit mal wieder kaum aufs Rad komme und gestern ein paar verloren geglaubte Fotoschätzchen ausbuddeln konnte, mal - im strengeren Sinne - ein wenig off-topic. Zwei Stunden nach der Aufnahme lag ich übrigens in einem italienischen Krankenwagen.






Und ja, der Reifen am Vorderlauf war richtig schei55e!


----------



## freebee (24. November 2010)

Würde sagen ... eines der BESTEN Bilder hier je gesehen... verdammt gut... Man oh Mann /// Danke fürs scannen und zeigen...
Finde das Bild wirklich nicht off Topic....Finde solche Bilder sollten schon auch gezeigt werden. 

Das Wetter kann ja auch vor ca. 20 Jahren schön gewesen sein... Freu mich auf mehr Bilder....


----------



## mountenbike (24. November 2010)

@ *zaskar-le*
schönes Foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (25. November 2010)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Heute nicht, aber vor fast 15 Jahren!
> 
> Da ich leider derzeit mal wieder kaum aufs Rad komme und gestern ein paar verloren geglaubte Fotoschätzchen ausbuddeln konnte, mal - im strengeren Sinne - ein wenig off-topic. Zwei Stunden nach der Aufnahme lag ich übrigens in einem italienischen Krankenwagen.
> 
> Und ja, der Reifen am Vorderlauf war richtig schei55e!



also ohne schtory dazu brauchste hier keine ollen kamellen wieder aufwärmen...


----------



## zagato (25. November 2010)

heroen der berge. und das outfit stimmt.


----------



## divergent! (25. November 2010)

du bist da hochgefahren? ohne carbon?

und dann nmoch runter? ohne 200mm scheibe, 15cm federweg? starr?

das müssen ja damals übermenschen gewesen sein....ganz ohne powerbar, supermegaenergietrunk, wattmesser usw......

einfach aufs rad gesetzt und gefahren...verrückte welt


----------



## zaskar-le (25. November 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> schtory



Soviel Story gibt's da gar nicht. 

Ich weiß nur noch, dass ich wirklich kaputt war, ich war richtig im Eimer. Da ich damals aber immer der schnellste sein wollte, passte das dann irgendwann nicht mehr, und (glücklicherweise) zum Ende der langen Abfahrt ließ die Konzentration dann scheinbar doch merklich nach. Nach dem Crash sind wir erstmal weiter runtergehumpelt, zum Glück erreichten wir schon nach wenigen Minuten das Haus eines Einheimischen, der uns erstmal versorgte. Gottlob war das zwei Tage vor dem Rückreisetermin und wir nahmen es mit Humor; bis dahin hatten wir wie immer reichlich Spaß! 

Dass noch niemand die weißen Socken bemerkt hat...


----------



## Raze (25. November 2010)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Heute nicht, aber vor fast 15 Jahren!
> 
> Da ich leider derzeit mal wieder kaum aufs Rad komme und gestern ein paar verloren geglaubte Fotoschätzchen ausbuddeln konnte, mal - im strengeren Sinne - ein wenig off-topic. Zwei Stunden nach der Aufnahme lag ich übrigens in einem italienischen Krankenwagen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Christian,

wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist die Aufnahme auf dem Tremalzo-Klassiker zwischen Passo Rocchetta und Passo Nota vor der Versorgungshütte entstanden 

Der vordere Reifen ist doch klasse, nur gehört hinter einer in der gleichen Farbe aufgezogen...

Schönen Abend

raze


----------



## zaskar-le (25. November 2010)

Raze schrieb:


> Tremalzo-Klassiker zwischen Passo Rocchetta und Passo Nota vor der Versorgungshütte entstanden



Könnte passen! Nur an die Versorgungshütte kann ich mich beim besten Willen nicht mehr erinnern... 



Raze schrieb:


> Der vordere Reifen ist doch klasse, nur gehört hinter einer in der gleichen Farbe aufgezogen...



...der hat mich damals den letzten Nerv und mindestens drei Schläuche pro Tag gekostet - und das weiß ich noch sehr genau! 

Neblig war's, und eine schlechte Kamera hatte ich.


----------



## Raze (25. November 2010)

Mann, wie diese Gegend liebe . 

Das mit den Platten kenne ich auch noch, die hatte ich immer weil die Ventile durch das Bremsen beim runterbraten abgerissen wurden...

Zu der guten Zeit hatte ich immer 2 Ersatzschläuche dabei und manchmal auch gebraucht. Im September hatte ich in 14 Tourtagen keinen Defekt dank tubless und Milch. Es war früher nicht alles besser...

Schönen Abend raze


----------



## freebee (25. November 2010)

Ich finde die Bilder einfach genial... und Eure Stories....echt nice....
und das mit dem Tunnel sieht echt verdammt spooooky aus


----------



## epic2006 (26. November 2010)

Hey Christian, sau geile Bilder, aber weiße Socken trägt man doch heute auch noch, also nichts, was man erwähnen müsste:



irgendwann im Sommer diesen Jahres.
Vor zwei Wochen war dann dass hier da:



weiße Schaise, immerhin noch nicht dauerhaft:



nen Youngtimer war auch dabei:



und was natürlich nicht fehlen darf:



wir haben uns den *rsch abgefroren an der zugigen Hütte, aber egal, was tut man nicht alles, um dabei zu sein..... (es gibt nen Lift)

Gruß, Gerrit und Joe (der Praktikant)

P.S. meine Kamera ist gut, sagt man, ich kann nur nicht damit um...
.


----------



## wtb_rider (26. November 2010)

so oder so ähnlich hab ich heut auch gekiekt, als ich rausgegangen bin. 
der winter macht also auch vor potsdam nicht halt.





naja ich mag ja die kalte und frische luft.
gruss kay

aber einen hab ich noch:
"kommt ein zyklop zum augearzt" 

und wie es aussieht muss mein zyklop auch zum augearzt....der arme kerl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (26. November 2010)

Schnee in Potsdam?

Prima- Du hast eine PN, Kay!


----------



## stefan9113 (26. November 2010)

hier auch


----------



## gtbiker (26. November 2010)

hier ebenso


----------



## freebee (26. November 2010)

Bei Euch allen liegt ja schon Schnee...bei uns hier is noch nix...trotzdem schöne Bilder...vorallem der TigerFlieger...


----------



## stefan9113 (27. November 2010)

Hi alle,

es liegt nicht all zuviel, aber immerhin etwas, Suki fidet das Klasse, kann gar nicht kalt genug sein. Mir sind fast die Zehen abgefrohren, da muß ich noch dran arbeiten, was macht ihr denn da eigentlich so dagegen?





ein neugieriger Blick ins Forum 







und natürlich mein Tigerflieger





bis bald, erst mal wieder auftauen ...

Stefan


----------



## wtb_rider (27. November 2010)

das ist auch immer mein grosses problem, die blöden füsse,...es gibt zur not heiszeinlagen, die so ähnlich wie diese therma care gurte funktionieren.
clara hat die immer für die schauspieler....

http://patin-a.com/shop/USER_ARTIKE...7&PEPPERSESS=8026dd9268f7a62d56d89d5815b168f7

das einzige ist, ich glaube das man sich bewegen muss um sie am leben zu halten. also laufen, da sich die füsse beim radln ja nicht bewegen könnte das auch nach hinten losgehn. habs selber noch nicht benutzt, nur beim arbeiten und da ist es nicht schlecht wenn man 15 stunden bei -15 draussen rumfeckert.

so ein bischen mehrt schnee würde ich mir für mein foto auch noch wünschen, das würde einiges einfacher machen, ich hab leider noch keine gute idee.
gruss kay


----------



## stefan9113 (27. November 2010)

Hi Kai,

danke für den Link, das ist eigentlich ganz ok, hab ich auch schon mal probiert, funzt auch, wenn da nicht das lästige einmal benutzen wäre. Ich fahr ja doch öfters, auch im Winter, das mit den Elektroteil hab ich noch nie probiert, Erfahrungen von Euch wären willkommen.

bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## wtb_rider (27. November 2010)

also die elektro heizer sollten wohl etwas hochwertiger sein, ich hatte mal welche für clara bei tschibuscho gekauft die wohl nicht gut funktioniert haben, ich selbst hatte das nie versucht.
gruss kay


----------



## divergent! (27. November 2010)

also ich hab die von tchibo seit gut 3 jahren im einsatz...absolut problemlos.

ansonsten:

http://www.pearl.de/a-NC3146-5234.shtml?query=schuhsohle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kadaverfleisch (27. November 2010)

Bei mir liegt es an den Clickies und den zu engen Schuhen dafür, damit bekomme ich keine Verbindung zum Rad, da sterben die Füsse ab. Mit Plattformpedale und ordentlichen Socken und Schuhe, habe ich keine Probleme.

Gruss
Micha


----------



## Blumenhummer (27. November 2010)

Meine Frau hat inzwischen sehr gute Erfahrungen mit den ThermicSoles aus dem Hause Therm-ic gemacht. Eine Alternative könnten möglicherweise die Footwarmer von Hotronic darstellen.


----------



## aggressor2 (27. November 2010)

mit den füßen hatt ich heute keine probleme. wollsocken von oma, darüber normale knöchelsocken, rein in die clickpedalschuhe und drüber noch neoprenüberschuhe. wenn man länger im schnee steht wirds kalt, aber das kommt beim radfahrn ja selten vor. beim rad photographiern schon eher. da kann aber n stück alufolie unter der innensohle helfen.


----------



## aggressor2 (27. November 2010)

bild von heute:


----------



## stefan9113 (27. November 2010)

... da fehlt eigentlich nur noch der Urschrei  ...

ganz schön trüb bei Euch, aber ein schönes Bild


----------



## aggressor2 (27. November 2010)

bild mit ton. das is mal ne idee für die zukunft.
und ja, das ganze tal war voller dunst. übers tal hinweg konnteste die andere seite klar sehn, aber den talboden kaum. tolle szenerie. vor allem mit ner orangen brille  und im direkten sonnenschein wars verdammt warm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (27. November 2010)

ich find das Bild hat eine sehr schöne Tönung, oder hast Du da etwas nachgeholfen?


----------



## aggressor2 (27. November 2010)

ja, da hab ich nachgeholfen. so sah es fast für mich aus, durch meine brille. die kamera vom kumpel wollte das ganze aber auch so nich wirklich einfangen.


----------



## stefan9113 (27. November 2010)

dachts mir fast, es lebe der Photoshop


----------



## freebee (27. November 2010)

hübsch, hübsch


----------



## aggressor2 (27. November 2010)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> dachts mir fast, es lebe der Photoshop



pff...paint.net


----------



## gtbiker (27. November 2010)

Schönes Bild; und zum Glück hat der Mensch Haare an den Beinen


----------



## argh (27. November 2010)

Yeah Alex- super!

Meine Hochachtung...


----------



## zagato (27. November 2010)

mensch alex,
du wirst doch nich das schöne etto da runter.........
gruß volkmar


----------



## Jetpilot (27. November 2010)

wow


----------



## aggressor2 (27. November 2010)

zagato schrieb:


> mensch alex,
> du wirst doch nich das schöne etto da runter.........
> gruß volkmar



nix etto! bridgestone.
und nu mal schluss mit dem lob hier. das bild war ne konspirative gemeinschaftsarbeit, mit dem kumpel, dessen rad da noch aufm bild zu sehn is. stelle, kamera, bild an sich - er. idee mit fahrrad, person auf bild und nachbearbeitung - ich.
aber danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (28. November 2010)

alex sag mal hast du ne kurze hose an?



mir frierts aktuell früh morgens ( kurz vor 6 ) das halbe hirn ein wenn ich auf arbeit roller. je öfter man aber bei dem wetter fährt umso weniger frierts einen...aber 30° mehr wären trotzdem schöner


----------



## aggressor2 (28. November 2010)

ich hab doch jetz kniewärmer. da geht das.


----------



## wtb_rider (28. November 2010)

doppelte socken, ham heut gereicht.
aber die nase ist gelaufen ohne ende,....













und etwas für die herren vom "fähnlein fieselschweif"
spuren lesen:





gruss kay


----------



## Der Meeester (28. November 2010)

Ritchey Z-Max?


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (28. November 2010)

Ja....aber welcher ? WCS,Draht,....    


Gruß
Marco


----------



## gtbiker (28. November 2010)

Draht.


----------



## S-BEND (28. November 2010)

Ist das etwa das Berliner Cannondale, daß vor kurzem noch auf ebay 
war ?

Gruß


----------



## wtb_rider (28. November 2010)

S-BEND schrieb:


> Ist das etwa das Berliner Cannondale, daß vor kurzem noch auf ebay
> war ?
> 
> Gruß




was? nein! ja? nein!!! was?
....ja, isses, zumindest das gestell ist noch davon übrig,...der rest wurde subtrahiert und neu arrangiert!

also z max ja, sieht man ja eigentlich auch auf den bildern...
aber es hadelt sich um ein 1,9er wcs. bei euch muss man wirklich ganz von vorne anfangen. 

aber es hat bei mir ein sehr fürsorgliches heim gefunden, und wir sind seit der ersten ausfahrt beste kumpels. auch wenn ich cd bisher immer verachtet hab. tja so schnell kann es gehn.

gruss kay


----------



## divergent! (28. November 2010)

juhu juhu...er lädt wieder bilder hoch

da hab ich doch glatt den flashplayer aus versehen vom rechner gefeuert und nix ging mehr.

bei mir war wieder die übliche arbeitswegtour am start...bei -7 oder -8° die wahrste freude.

@alex....knieschoner? in ein paar jahren wirst du mal gewaltig probleme mit gelenken und bändern haben...da würde ich aufpassen.

ich hatte die kpl sek wintermontur an:





mit crosser reifen auf gefrosteten und mit spurrillen gefolterten boden zu fahren ist echt keine freude....





ob da das wetter besser ist?





und mit handschuhen knippsen ist ja mal echt beschi$$en.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (28. November 2010)

heute ist es hier ein tristes dauergrau, aber es hilft ja nix, raus muß Mann ja doch ...

meinen alten Bekannten besuchen









natürlich mit Tier





noch schnell das Rad versenkt





hatte heut doppelte Einlagen drin, das ging ganz gut.

... bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## cschrahe (28. November 2010)

Eine Weile haben wir überlegt, obs geht ... 




wir kamen zu dem Schluß: was muß das muß




Nein, sehr weit sind wir nicht gekommen, die Kälte hat uns schnell besonnen




Doch es koste was es koste, ein paar Bilder noch vom Froste 







Zur Trocknung dann und guter Letzt, das ganze auf den Kopf gesetzt ...




Jetzt laß ich flink Reim und Geschwätz, weil ich mich nun aufs Sofa setz'

Gruß, Christof


----------



## stefan9113 (28. November 2010)

das erste ist der Knaller


----------



## .jan (28. November 2010)

Schönes Rad, schöne Bilder, schön gereimt.


----------



## felixdelrio (28. November 2010)

Bei uns lag nicht ganz so viel Schnee, dennoch wollte das Mammut vor die Tür ...


----------



## aggressor2 (28. November 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> @alex....knieschoner? in ein paar jahren wirst du mal gewaltig probleme mit gelenken und bändern haben...da würde ich aufpassen.



knieWÄRMER. 
dass das irgendwann passiern wird is mir klar. im moment gehts und das nutz ich in gesundem maße aus. ich fahr ja schon öfter gelenkschonend im wiegetritt...bei der gewaltigkeit lass ich mich dann einfach überraschen.

eben warnwer wieder draußen, 3h, keine bilder, sehr schöne wege, handschuhe hatten zum ende hin ihr maximum an wassernachaußenführn und kältenichreinlassen erreicht und aufm radweg ins ghetto lobeda sind dann auch noch die füße ausgekühlt. 
dafür und dagegen gibts jetz ein bockbier und gleich bratkartoffeln mit sülze. lecker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschrahe (28. November 2010)

Na dann ...  
Der Platz ist rar, die Frau bedrängt, drum hab ichs an die Wand ...


----------



## Koe (28. November 2010)

hallo,

in frankfurt liegt noch kein schnee, aber bitter kalt war es.
ne kleine runde durch die schwanheimer dünen mit dem merlin war aber drin.

euch allen noch einen schönen sonntag.

gruß

stefan





noch 2 bilder geschossen bevor es dunkel wird und ab nach hause


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (28. November 2010)

Hach ist das schön


----------



## Koe (28. November 2010)

dankeschön frank.
ich bin schon sehr gespannt, wie deins aussehen wird.

eins noch:


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (28. November 2010)

Die Fro Bremsen passen farblich doch ganz gut


----------



## Koe (28. November 2010)

finde ich auch, ich bin ein großer fan den bremsen.

ich habe mir am wochenende beim pietro das hier mitgenommen:








das vorletzte schächtelchen.

gruß stefan


----------



## maxim-DD (29. November 2010)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> es ist ein Iron Horse, sind wohl baugleich



und stevens & BIRIA hatten den selben rahmen 1995 auch 

de ronny


----------



## maxim-DD (29. November 2010)

Grüsse aus dem verschneiten Pirna (Sächsische Schweiz)





noch fährt die S-Bahn, fragt sich sich nur noch wie lange 

de ronny


----------



## stefan9113 (29. November 2010)

> und stevens & BIRIA hatten den selben rahmen 1995 auch



Du hast Bogner vergessen, die hatten das auch, aber was spielt das für eine Rolle, selbst das Yeti Lawwill 1 wurde von 2 anderen Firmen nur umgelabelt. Und etliche andere ebenfalls.


----------



## wubu (30. November 2010)

@Koe
schönes Merlin. Was ist das für eine Gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koe (30. November 2010)

hallo wubu,

vielen dank für das kompliment. die gabel habe ich hier im basar gekauft. ist nichts besonderes. der verkäufer wußte auch nicht was es für eine ist.
gekennzeichnet war sie nur mit crmo 7031 oder so.

ich habe den lack entfernt und sie erstmal so gelassen, wird aber bald noch schwarz gepulvert.

gruß stefan


----------



## kadaverfleisch (30. November 2010)

Heute eine kleine Ausfahrt durch den Tiergarten. Bei dem Wetter hat's Spass gemacht. Schnee haben wir hier keinen, aber Eis ist schon vorhanden. Leider war der Kay nicht dabei, so müsst ihr mit meiner nicht vorhandenen Fotokunst leben.









Gruss
Micha


----------



## epic2006 (30. November 2010)

Wetter war schön, aber sau kalt, deswegen nur ne kurze Stadt/Einkaufsrunde:









Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## wtb_rider (30. November 2010)

ach schön,...sowas kann ruhig auch in die vernissage gerrit.
wenn du da noch soft dagegen geblitzt hättest, würd ma a bissl mehr vom radl sehn.
gruss kay


----------



## epic2006 (30. November 2010)

Danke für das Kompliment Kay, ich hab leider vom Fotografieren überhaupt keine Ahnung und mit meiner Kamera kenn ich mich auch nicht wirklich aus. Den Tip mit dem Blitz werd ich beim Nächsten beherzigen, danke. Bin nur froh, dass nix verwackelt ist, bei -8,5° gar nicht sooo einfach.

Grüßen!!


----------



## freebee (30. November 2010)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Danke für das Kompliment Kay, ich hab leider vom Fotografieren überhaupt keine Ahnung und mit meiner Kamera kenn ich mich auch nicht wirklich aus. Den Tip mit dem Blitz werd ich beim Nächsten beherzigen, danke. Bin nur froh, dass nix verwackelt ist, bei -8,5° gar nicht sooo einfach.
> 
> Grüßen!!




Dafür sind die Bilder aber echt sehr stimmungsvoll...sehr schöne Gegend da bei Dir


----------



## epic2006 (30. November 2010)

freebee schrieb:


> ...sehr schöne Gegend da bei Dir



Danke, ich konnte es mir vor 8 Jahren aussuchen wo ich wohnen möchte und muss sagen, ich hab die richtige Wahl getroffen.


----------



## gtbiker (30. November 2010)

Schicke Gegend, schickes Radl, schicke Bilder 
Du hast nicht zufällig schonmal die Isar bis zu ihrer Quelle verfolgt, so wie es in der BIKE mal vor Jahren publiziert war?
Grüße


----------



## argh (30. November 2010)

Sehr schöne Bilder Gerrit... Und ein tolles Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (1. Dezember 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> ...
> Du hast nicht zufällig schonmal die Isar bis zu ihrer Quelle verfolgt, so wie es in der BIKE mal vor Jahren publiziert war?
> Grüße



Doch, 2009, von Scharnitz aus. Eine sehr schöne, lohnenswerte, wenn auch kurze Tour. Da gibt es wohl auch eine Rundtour, die wollten wir eigentlich fahren, sind aber auf Grund von Orientierungslosigkeit und mangelhafter Karte im Nichts rausgekommen. Nächstes Jahr dann ein neuer Versuch mit GPS-Unterstützung und Local.


----------



## gtbiker (1. Dezember 2010)

Von vorhin....dunkel, kalt und ungemütlich ist es zur Zeit.


----------



## freebee (1. Dezember 2010)

Lustig habe so ein ähnliches Bild heut auch gemacht...ha der erste Schnee...
leider bin ich heut nicht rausgekommen...aber morgen ganz sicher...





winterliche Grüße
Alan


----------



## aggressor2 (2. Dezember 2010)

ich war gestern in kalendarischer mission unterwegs, das richtige bild hab ich aber noch nich. meine wunschphotolokation war beim besten willen nich zu erreichen. mit 1-2h schieben vielleicht, aber darauf hatt ich keine lust.


----------



## freebee (2. Dezember 2010)

Bin heut tatsächlich rausgekommen... und es hat mal wieder echt
Spaß gemacht auf der kleinen Hausrunde...





habe auch nen kleinen See gefunden...





ist aber wohl nicht so schön abgeschieden wie bei Gerrit









Grüße Alan


----------



## Raze (2. Dezember 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Von vorhin....dunkel, kalt und ungemütlich ist es zur Zeit.



Hi gtbiker,

wo bist Du gestrandet? So viel Busse haben Gomaringen, Bronnweiler, Nehren und Gönningen zusammen nicht und v.a. ist hier der Linienverkehr sowieso zum erliegen gekommen und man braucht einen Schlittenhund um durchzukommen...

Schönen Abend

raze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (2. Dezember 2010)

Tja Meister Raze, da strande ich jeden Tag, eine kleine Stadt am Neckar....
Viele virtuelle Grüße, paar echte Täler weiter


----------



## Raze (2. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

Du hast hoffentlich den Verlockungen des großen M`s wiederstehen können oder liege ich geographisch falsch ? Vielleicht gefriert das Bächlein bald ein und wir können einmal auf ungewohnten Wegen eine Runde drehen...

Eine gute Zeit und liebe Grüße

raze


----------



## gtbiker (2. Dezember 2010)

Geografisch liegst du richtig, nur zeitlich falsch. Das große gelbe M ist einem roten S  gewichen, die die dir immer ans Geld wollen.
Viele Grüße


----------



## Raze (2. Dezember 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Geografisch liegst du richtig, nur zeitlich falsch. Das große gelbe M ist einem roten *S * gewichen, die die dir immer ans Geld wollen.
> Viele Grüße



*S*exshop 

In Deinem Alter hat man doch noch Liebe mit lebenden Partnern... 

raze


----------



## gtbiker (2. Dezember 2010)

Alte Männer D) denken offensichtlich immer an *DAS* Eine 
Eine Sparkasse hat da jetzt ihren Immobilienpart reingepflanzt
Frostige Grüße


----------



## aal (3. Dezember 2010)

Das Sator macht in seiner Umgebung eine ganz und gar reizende Figur. Klasse Aufbau, tolle Akzente!
Ciao,
Alexander


----------



## wtb_rider (3. Dezember 2010)

endlich schnee und zeit,....

da musste ich raus spielen gehen. war sau anstrengend aber aber lustig.
ich hätte gerne unterwegs noch viel mehr bilder gemacht aber dann hätte ich absteigen und frieren müssen. 

hier ein kleiner eindruck

kay und stefan unterwegs:





























so long, auftauen angesagt
gruss kay


----------



## bratfass (3. Dezember 2010)

Kay 

Echt klasse Fotos - wo hast Du denn die bunt-pörpel Aussenzüge her?

Gruss

Micha


----------



## divergent! (3. Dezember 2010)

evtl von hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...2715+&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## wtb_rider (4. Dezember 2010)

ob es die waren weiss ich nicht mehr genau, aber von ebay waren sieauf jeden fall.

gruss 
kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thordis (4. Dezember 2010)

kleine vormittagsrunde auf dem dresdner elberadweg, der heute sogar mit einigen schwierigen passagen gespickt war!


----------



## kadaverfleisch (6. Dezember 2010)

Uwe, warum warst du nicht beim Glühenden Weinrennen?

Gruss
Micha


----------



## hank_dd (6. Dezember 2010)

Ja Uwe, da hast du echt was verpasst!


----------



## kadaverfleisch (6. Dezember 2010)

Micha, du hast in der Erle was verpasst, sowas habe ich noch nicht erlebt. Lies mal im Eingang und Cielab, mehr schreib ich hier nicht 

Gruss
Micha


----------



## hank_dd (6. Dezember 2010)

hab ich schon ...


----------



## thordis (7. Dezember 2010)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Uwe, warum warst du nicht beim Glühenden Weinrennen?
> 
> Gruss
> Micha





hank_dd schrieb:


> Ja Uwe, da hast du echt was verpasst!




das hört sich jetzt sicher seltsam an, michas, aber ich habs schlichtweg "verpennt". sehrsehr ärgerlich...


----------



## stefan9113 (10. Dezember 2010)

hier gibts Schneechaos ohne Ende









mein Freund der Tigerflieger





bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## freebee (10. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Stefan...die Bilder sind mal wieder sehr gelungen 
und das Bike is ja mal sehr fein...

Grüße
Alan

PS: Was ist den die Geschichte hinter dem Tigerflieger??? Steht der da einfach so rum?


----------



## wtb_rider (10. Dezember 2010)

die frage hab ick mir auch schon des öfteren gestellt.

det ist doch deiner oder?
gruss kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (10. Dezember 2010)

nee nee, des is ned meiner .

... bei dem Teil ist im Sommer ne ordentliche Ladung "Vogel" in die Scheibe und den Motor gerauscht, seitdem befindet er sich am Boden, mal hier mal da.
Das Teil ist ein englisches Produkt, mit 6 Zylinder Kompressor, laut wie Seuche, zur Zeit sind die zuständigen Jungs hier am Teile beschaffen, scheint aber nicht ganz einfach zu sein, kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor 

bis bald ..

Stefan


----------



## floating (10. Dezember 2010)

für stefan habe ich die passende tastatur gefunden.


----------



## stefan9113 (10. Dezember 2010)

hmmmm  lecker


----------



## freebee (10. Dezember 2010)

lieg ich jetz total daneben oder gehts hier um Bier...Sorry wenn ich daneben liegeis dann doch eher was für die Vernis Ecke


----------



## stefan9113 (10. Dezember 2010)

ich wills nie wieder tun


----------



## freebee (10. Dezember 2010)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> ich wills nie wieder tun



Durchaus mit Mühe verbunden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (10. Dezember 2010)

je nach Sorte um die 8 Stunden ....


----------



## freebee (10. Dezember 2010)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> je nach Sorte um die 8 Stunden ....


  Sieht auf jedenfall echt PRO mäßig aus... Sag dann ob es gemundet hat...


----------



## stefan9113 (11. Dezember 2010)

das Schneegestöber hat nachgelassen, es taut sogar wieder etwas


----------



## gtbiker (11. Dezember 2010)

Stefan, gibts nen cleanes Bild von der Seite? 
HR l radial und r 2fach? Sieht top aus!
Grüße


----------



## stefan9113 (11. Dezember 2010)

so ?





vorne radial, hinten links radial, rechts dreifach gekreuzt


----------



## gtbiker (11. Dezember 2010)

Genau so, danke!
Schickes Ding


----------



## schnegg314 (11. Dezember 2010)

Das Schneegestöber hat bei uns auch nachgelassen...
Trotzdem war es saukalt.


----------



## Nader (11. Dezember 2010)

sehr schöne Fotos  

auch in Hamburg war in den letzten Tagen sehr Kalt und schneereich


----------



## stefan9113 (11. Dezember 2010)

ich mag die Marins, die sind sehr schön


----------



## wtb_rider (12. Dezember 2010)

schnegg314 schrieb:


> Das Schneegestöber hat bei uns auch nachgelassen...
> Trotzdem war es saukalt.



moin schnegg

das ist ein sehr schönes bild,....die sonnenkante zeichnet wunderbar die konturen nach.
gruss kay

vernissage nicht vergessen, das sind so bilder die ich da gerne sehen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yetifrau (12. Dezember 2010)

Wow!


Einfach ein geniales Rad 

Da kann ich mit meinem Fat chance Yo Eddy nicht mithalten....

Respekt!

Oliver


----------



## cschrahe (12. Dezember 2010)

Ein zwei Runden mit den Hunden 
Im Tauwetter mit "naßvonoben! 









Gruß, Christof


----------



## stefan9113 (12. Dezember 2010)

bei uns ist heute Wettertechnisch alles dabei, Sonne, Regen, Schneeschauer und Sturm, aber raus muß man halt trotzdem ...

















... einen schönen besinnlichen 3. Advent noch Euch allen.

bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## mini.tom (12. Dezember 2010)

ich war heute och mal mit dem Bike draußen 





es ist so windig das selbst das Schild schief ist 
jetzt gehts aufn Weihnachtsmarkt 
schönen 3. Advent 
lg
tom


----------



## freebee (12. Dezember 2010)

Mal wieder schöne Bilder hier...schönes Klein, Scott, und nat. das Serotta schön bunt. Heut wollt ich mal mit meiner Dose ne Runde drehen das Wetter is immer schlechter geworden und es hat am Ende aus Eimern gegossen aber egal kann ja nicht immer die Sonne scheinen





noch nen schönen torckenen 3ten Advent
Grüße
Alan

PS: Aus Eimern von unten


----------



## zaskar-le (12. Dezember 2010)

Wow, Tom, das Serotta ist Dir aber wirklich gut gelungen.
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ein Atac sich so harmonisch einfügt.


----------



## wtb_rider (15. Dezember 2010)

hallo zusammen,...

nach einem kurzen blick aus dem fenster war schnell klar mit welchen rad ich nicht zu meinen eltern fahre.





ich hab mich also kurzerhand zu dem neuzugang entschieden. und die strecke dementsprechend geänderd und ausgedehnt. war teilweise ein hartes stück arbeit, aber lustig.
seht selbst.

























der weg hat mich fast besiegt, aber nur fast.





dann aber den schnellen weg nach hause es wird dunkel und ick hab kein licht dabei. (ein beleuchter ohne licht ist schon ne arme sau, oder?)





und mein lieblingsbild von heute





nix für die vernissage weil nahaufnahme von einem teil 

gruss kay


----------



## chowi (15. Dezember 2010)

und ne 1*8 Schaltung

Hehe den LRS kenn ick doch....

Gruß chowi


----------



## freebee (15. Dezember 2010)

Schöner Neuzugang schöne Bilder / bei uns liegt jetz endlich auch wieder Schnee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (15. Dezember 2010)

chowi schrieb:


> und ne 1*8 Schaltung
> 
> Hehe den LRS kenn ick doch....
> 
> Gruß chowi



jo 1x8 reicht für unsere hügel allemal 
und der laufradsatz ist super fürs rad,...

gruss kay


----------



## S-BEND (15. Dezember 2010)

Feines Rad, ich mag die alten Cannondales  
Die Außenhüllen passen prima.

Gruß


----------



## aggressor2 (16. Dezember 2010)

wetter war ganz gut gestern, nur außerhalb des allernächsten stadtbereiches war auf den waldwegen kein vorankommen. da half auch lautstarkes fluchen nix.
dank schneeballschlacht und ein paar bilderschießaktionen wars dann aber doch noch ne lustige ausfahrt.


----------



## stefan9113 (18. Dezember 2010)

Hi alle,

nachdem wieder ein paar Bastelarbeiten abgeschlossen sind, war Zeit für eine kleine Testrunde 













königsblauer Himmel 

















wieder mal etwas aufwärmen, bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## Nader (18. Dezember 2010)

herrliche Fotos und Bikes 

Heute gab es in Hamburg strahlende Sonne und reichlich Schnee. War zwar nicht einfach zu fahren aber es ging. 










..meine bessere Hälfte hatte ein bisschen Unterstützung  und somit kein Problem mit Schnee! da könnte ich nicht mithalten.


----------



## divergent! (18. Dezember 2010)

@stefan...sehr schön. und jetzt auch mit der richtigen gabel

und macht laune die fuhre oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (18. Dezember 2010)

Nader schrieb:


> ..meine bessere Hälfte hatte ein bisschen Unterstützung  und somit kein Problem mit Schnee! da könnte ich nicht mithalten.



Oh je, Du musst sie ja "sehr" lieben......


----------



## Nader (18. Dezember 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Oh je, Du musst sie ja "sehr" lieben......



ja klaro ..sowas kriegt ja nicht jeder


----------



## MKAB (19. Dezember 2010)

Schöne Fotos & Impressionen 

Eigentlich wollte ich die kurze Strecke zum Stall (Pferd meiner Freundin) ja mit dem Auto fahren. Aber nachdem
ich hier die letzten Seiten so angeschaut habe muss ich jetzt einfach mit dem Radl raus  20cm Neuschnee, mal
schauen, wie es wird (Fotos trotz "grau-in-grau dann später)...


----------



## stefan9113 (19. Dezember 2010)

das Wochenendwetter verwöhnt uns hier , so kanns noch ne Weile bleiben

















und der Himmel der Bayern 





bis bald und Euch allen noch einen schönen 4. Advent

bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## Ianus (19. Dezember 2010)

War gerade noch erträglich.... taut doch recht heftig....


----------



## freebee (19. Dezember 2010)

Noch schnell ne kleine Abendrunde auf der neuen Lisl









nen schönen 4. Advent Euch allen


----------



## mini.tom (19. Dezember 2010)

so dann will ich auch mal 
ups mein Winterprojekt ist schon fertig ;-) 



thanks
tom


----------



## freebee (19. Dezember 2010)

schön geworden tom


----------



## gtbiker (19. Dezember 2010)

so schöne Räder!


----------



## Nader (19. Dezember 2010)

just incredible all bikes 

..aber das hier ist einfach viel zu schön geworden! @tom  (die Stütze in Black, dann wäres perfekt)



> ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MKAB (19. Dezember 2010)

Nader schrieb:


> just incredible all bikes
> 
> ..aber das hier ist einfach viel zu schön geworden! @tom  (die Stütze in Black, dann wäres perfekt)



...und den Vorbau in weiß, wie bei freebee's GT vielleicht


----------



## MKAB (19. Dezember 2010)

Meine geplante Tour fiel übrigens aus 
Verschiedene Dinge wurden vergessen und sollten dann von mir noch mitgebracht werden.
Mit dem Fahrrad bei dem Wetter nicht zu bewerkstelligen... Und später wars zu spät 

Muss ich mir das Winterwonderland also erstmal weiter von drinnen ansehen - wie unser
Kater, dem das Wetter und Stubengehocke mal so richtig auf den [email protected] geht:







Trotzdem noch allen eine schöne vorweihnachtliche Zeit!!


----------



## coredump (20. Dezember 2010)

Hossa.



wtb_rider schrieb:


> vernissage nicht vergessen, das sind so bilder die ich da gerne sehen würde.



Und dann meckert wieder einer rum, ob das denn der "War das Wetter bei Euch heute nachmittag auch so schön" Thread sei.
Was auf eine Art stimmt, denn für derlei Bilder gibt es schon einen Thread und für
den anderen sind die Leute nicht offen genug.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Pinonoir (20. Dezember 2010)

Gestern war ein sehr schoenes Tag:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WYvoFl8oas"]YouTube        - GOPR0018[/nomedia]


----------



## tofino73 (20. Dezember 2010)

95er Scott Vantage 1.0 im Schnee. Ist mein Winterarbeitswegbike mit Nokian Spikes und kompletter *Shimano STX RC*









Happy trails


----------



## MKAB (21. Dezember 2010)

Pinonoir schrieb:


> Gestern war ein sehr schoenes Tag:
> YouTube        - GOPR0018



Coole Idee mit dem Video 

Nette Qualität und Kameraperspektive außerdem! Was war denn das für ein Parcours?


----------



## freebee (21. Dezember 2010)

MKAB schrieb:


> Coole Idee mit dem Video
> 
> Nette Qualität und Kameraperspektive außerdem! Was war denn das für ein Parcours?



Habs auch grad erst gesehen witzig  und ganz schön viel Schnee...ja
genau wo war das ganze denn?


----------



## Pinonoir (21. Dezember 2010)

MKAB schrieb:


> Coole Idee mit dem Video
> 
> Nette Qualität und Kameraperspektive außerdem! Was war denn das für ein Parcours?


 
Das Parcours ist das eigenes MTB/Cross parcours unser Vereins (sehe www.adelaar.org). Wir haben da einige Einsteiger-rennen und ein Winter serie.
Auf eine kleine Flache versuchen wir es so lange wie mogl;ich su machen, und das heisst viele Kurves.
Vor 2 Jahren haben wir das National Meisterschaften im SingleSpeed organisiert.
Alles auf eigenes Grund macht es einfach zu organisieren.


----------



## atzepenga (21. Dezember 2010)

Wetter ist toll in Berlin





Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freebee (21. Dezember 2010)

Wie geht denn sowas  Hoffe Du hast diese Tour ohne Erfrierungen gut überstanden... wie lang muß man denn so rumfahren...oder ging das über mehrere Tage


----------



## mini.tom (21. Dezember 2010)

ne, du musst dich nur vor eine RäumFräse stellen 
haben die hier auch mal gemacht - habe dem Fahrer richtig Streß gemacht 
ein Anruf hat geholfen und schon fahren sie am Hotel nicht mehr vorbei 
und wenn dann nur mit kleinen Fräsen  die nicht wirklich breiter als einen Meter sind 
thanks
tom


----------



## atzepenga (21. Dezember 2010)

freebee schrieb:


> Wie geht denn sowas  Hoffe Du hast diese Tour ohne Erfrierungen gut überstanden... wie lang muß man denn so rumfahren...oder ging das über mehrere Tage



So sieht der Tag eines Fahrradkuriers aus


----------



## mini.tom (21. Dezember 2010)

atzepenga schrieb:


> So sieht der Tag eines Fahrradkuriers aus



ich habe auf dem Dachboden noch so einen Carbonspritzwasserabweiser fürs Unterrohr 
den würde ich dir sehr gerne schenken 
schick mir doch bitte deine Adresse dann geht er an dich raus 
lg
tom


----------



## bikestuff (21. Dezember 2010)

hehe das nenne ich mal sehr nett


----------



## atzepenga (21. Dezember 2010)

mini.tom schrieb:


> ich habe auf dem Dachboden noch so einen Carbonspritzwasserabweiser fürs Unterrohr
> den würde ich dir sehr gerne schenken
> schick mir doch bitte deine Adresse dann geht er an dich raus
> lg
> tom



Haha,ne bei meiner "Schneeraupe" ist das nicht von nützen 

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freebee (21. Dezember 2010)

atzepenga schrieb:


> So sieht der Tag eines Fahrradkuriers aus



AHA
So sieht Einsatz aus


----------



## stefan9113 (25. Dezember 2010)

heute eine erste Testfahrt im Eiskanal, leider funktioniert der Dämpfer noch nicht so wie er soll, die Reparatur hat zwar den geünschten Erfolg gebracht aber da gibts noch ein zwei weitere Probleme die ich noch lösen muß.





heut hat sie Beute gemacht

























bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## Ianus (25. Dezember 2010)

An Biken o.ä. ist bei uns nicht zu denken. Binnen 24 Stunden 30cm Neuschnee ist für unsere Verhältnisse einzigartig. Kann mich nicht erinnern, hier in der Schwabenmetropole solche Schneemengen gesehen zu haben.

Selbst mit dem Schlitten ging kaum etwas.


----------



## cschrahe (25. Dezember 2010)

Aaaaah, ein Wildvogel im Maul eines Hütehundes 





Gruß, Christof 

p.s. natürlich nur Spaß!


----------



## stefan9113 (25. Dezember 2010)

ja, der seltene der Gattung Fünffingeradler


----------



## cschrahe (25. Dezember 2010)

Ja, ganz klar ein "Greif"vogel 
Ist aber eine geschickte Art den Handschuh während des Fotos warm zu halten, das muß ich mir merken 

Gruß, Christof


----------



## stefan9113 (27. Dezember 2010)

und raus in die Natur ...

















bis bald ..

Stefan


----------



## tokaido1992 (27. Dezember 2010)

Ich liebe dieses Bike.
Hast du eventuell noch ein paar Detailaufnahmen von dem guten Stück.
Gerne auch per PN....

Gruß Uwe


----------



## stefan9113 (29. Dezember 2010)

Hi alle, 

leider seit Tagen grauer Himmel, aber irgendwann wird das schon wieder werden.





natürlich mit Begleitung





einmal, nach was zum beißen suchen













der letzte Umbau zeigt ein ein bisschen mehr CNC Optik 









bis bald ...

Stefan





Hallo Uwe,



> Gerne auch per PN....


leider nicht, tut mir leid.


----------



## freebee (29. Dezember 2010)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> der letzte Umbau zeigt ein ein bisschen mehr CNC Optik




Sieht absolut incredibleaus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (29. Dezember 2010)

täuscht das oder liegt bei dir relativ wenig schnee? hier ist der teilweise hüfthoch und selbst wo loipen sind kann mein hund noch gut 15cm nach mäusen buddeln....


----------



## stefan9113 (29. Dezember 2010)

ja, hier bei uns ist es zum Glück recht übersichtlich, nur so ca. 10 cm.


----------



## freebee (29. Dezember 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> täuscht das oder liegt bei dir relativ wenig schnee? hier ist der teilweise hüfthoch und selbst wo loipen sind kann mein hund noch gut 15cm nach mäusen buddeln....



Da hat der Stefan noch Glück und Du bist der Schneekönig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(zeig mal Bilder)in Wien ists mau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alles wech... Stgt. am 24. da waren es noch 30cm


----------



## Nader (29. Dezember 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> täuscht das oder liegt bei dir relativ wenig schnee? ..



das frage ich mich auch! 

..hier in Hamburg ist das Biken zur Zeit unmöglich  (22 cm Schnee)


----------



## freebee (29. Dezember 2010)

oha...das is schön


----------



## divergent! (29. Dezember 2010)

@freebee....also bild mit rad hab ich nicht aber bild mit hund. sie hat ne schulterhöhe von etwas über 40cm und steht da im neuschnee....sprich da drunter waren nochmel gut 20-25cm festgelatschter schnee.

direkt im wald ist noch heftiger.....witzig wenn man da nen stock reinschmeißt und der hund hinterher springt





für nächstes jahr muss ich mir langlaufski kaufen....damit kann ich wenigstens etwas machen.

eins noch...wind + wasser:


----------



## freebee (29. Dezember 2010)

Ui echt ziemlich krass... und nen hübscher kleiner Begleiter den Du da hast...
Ich würde ja Naumburg eher zu Anchorage umbennen 

Grüßle aus der StreusplitStadt Wien...
Alan


----------



## stefan9113 (30. Dezember 2010)

zum Glück sind wir hier von diesen Schneemassen verschont geblieben, zumindest bis jetzt, wer weiß was noch kommt, der Winter ist ja noch nicht ganz vorbei. Urlaub hab ich auch noch, also nach getaner Eloxalarbeit wieder raus in die Kälte  ......













Schneeflöckchen Weißröckchen  .....





und natürlich mit Begleitung, heut war sie besonders reinlich 





frisch gewaschen, fertig





bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## stefan9113 (1. Januar 2011)

Hallo alle,

ich wünsch Euch erstmal ein Guten Neues Jahr. Auch 2011 will Suki ihr Revier kontrollieren. Der Feind wird immer auf Distanz gehalten 





manchmal sogar ausgegraben

























bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (6. Januar 2011)

heut mal zu zweit durch den Wald ...













bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## cschrahe (9. Januar 2011)

Zum selbertreten war ich heute morgen zu faul 




Aber wenn es weiter so schön taut, dann kann ich bald wieder mit den MTBs raus 

Schönen Sonntag!
Gruß, Christof


----------



## kasimir2 (9. Januar 2011)

Hallo Christof,

ist aber passend zum Classiker Forum
wenigstens noch die alte Stahlrahmen-Version
Sowas hab ich auch noch als WR.
Würde im Moment aber auch lieber wieder
radfahren können.

Gruß,
Marc


----------



## cschrahe (9. Januar 2011)

kasimir2 schrieb:


> Hallo Christof,
> 
> ist aber passend zum Classiker Forum
> wenigstens noch die alte Stahlrahmen-Version
> ...



Genau, mit Stahlrahmen , sonst hätt ich mich hier nicht hergetraut, mit dem Ding .... und BMX-Verkleidung am Lenker, also Oldshool mit viiiiiel Phantasie


----------



## divergent! (9. Januar 2011)

bei uns hats in 2 taqgen auch mörderisch getaut....schön matschig im wald und die saale hat hier mal pauschal über nacht 2 meter zugelget und jetzt brauch ich ein boot....toll


----------



## stefan9113 (9. Januar 2011)

hier tauts auch, aber sehr langsam ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (9. Januar 2011)

War heute auch ne Runde am Achensee fahren. Die Skatingloipe eignet sich übrigens sehr gut zum Bergabfahren


----------



## GT-Sassy (9. Januar 2011)

Keine Sonne, kein Schnee, nur Wolken und Matsch.


----------



## divergent! (11. Januar 2011)

ja radfahren würde ich auch gerne aber nach 2 tagen schneeschmelze waren saale und unstrut anderer meinung.

normalerweise ist die saale so 20-30m breit an der brücke.....aktuell ist es etwa das 10 fache....naja wenigstens kommen jetzt einem enten und schwäne auf der landstraße entgegen....hat auch was


----------



## aggressor2 (11. Januar 2011)

oha. hier in jena is nix über die ufer getreten.
wasserstand war heute schon 30-40cm tiefer, als gestern.

und hättste bei dem ersten bild auf das kleine stückchen weg ein fahrrad postiert, wär das u.u. ein klasse bild geworden


----------



## divergent! (11. Januar 2011)

ja das war mein arbeitsweg....das wird lecker wenn der kram weg ist.

hier im ort stehen die bäume teilweise 2m hoch im wasser.

ist schon ein krasses bild wenn du denkst du wohnst im meer.


----------



## Blumenhummer (14. Januar 2011)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Die Skatingloipe eignet sich übrigens sehr gut zum Bergabfahren



Du bist ja ein toller Hecht! Man kann sich auch weniger blödsinnig unbeliebt machen...


----------



## aggressor2 (14. Januar 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Du bist ja ein toller Hecht! Man kann sich auch weniger blödsinnig unbeliebt machen...



da macht man sich unbeliebt?


----------



## .jan (14. Januar 2011)

Meinst Du, die Skifahrer freuen sich, wenn Du mit dem Rad durch eine gespurte Loipe fährst? Das hat ja einen Grund, warum die alle in _einer_  Bahn fahren und nicht jeder da, wo es ihm gefällt.


----------



## LockeTirol (14. Januar 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Du bist ja ein toller Hecht! Man kann sich auch weniger blödsinnig unbeliebt machen...



Na ja Volker, so schlimm wird es schon nicht sein

Habe aber auch kein Problem damit mich mal unbeliebt zu machen


----------



## aggressor2 (14. Januar 2011)

aufm weg nach hause hab ich zufällig zwei kumpels getroffen, die gerade in den wald wollten. da musst ich natürlich mitfahrn. trotz stadtrad.

matschig wars. und geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (15. Januar 2011)

heute mit Thomas auf der Suche nach dem größten Schlammloch im Landkeis  ....

... wir haben da einige gefunden ...

















inzwischen sind sie wieder 1 kg leichter und alles ist vom Modder befreit.

bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## cschrahe (15. Januar 2011)

Das war ja Wohnzimmer bei Euch, WIR waren im Dreck 

Im Rahmen unseres 1. mitteleuropäischen Framework-Treffens - Gruppe Süd 

Angefangen hats harmlos, aber die Mühlen wollten scheinbar noch hoch hinaus




... und dann hat er mich diese Singeltrails kilometerlang hinter sich hergezogen, der gute Tewje 
Entlang der Alphochfläche stets bei genialem Panoramablick über die umliegenden Täler




Aber auch unsere Frameworks haben die schöne Aussicht genossen 




Im Angesicht der Burg Hohenzollern, ein Traum!




Dann gings wieder runter, weiter auf heftigen Singletrails mit viel Schlamm und ein paar heiklen Schiebe- Rutsch und Fliegepassagen 
Mit dem Ergebnis: echt eingesaute Kisten und wir sahen nicht viel besser aus. 







Zu Hause hab ich dann erstmal inspiziert, ob noch alles heil ist  Gottseidank, kein Riss. Alles Heil überstanden.




Danke nochmal Tewje, für die geniale Ausfahrt und lecker Pfannkuchen 
Gerne auf ein neues.

Viele Grüße, Christof


----------



## freebee (15. Januar 2011)

Schöne Bilder...is Tewje echt gleich raus in die Wildniss mit seinem neuen Aufbau...very nice Jungs

PS: Einer von Euch muß nen Stück größer sein


----------



## Blumenhummer (15. Januar 2011)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Habe aber auch kein Problem damit mich mal unbeliebt zu machen



Das ist natürlich schön für Dich, für Dein Umfeld allerdings eher weniger.



LockeTirol schrieb:


> so schlimm wird es schon nicht sein



Klar, das ist alles eine Frage der Perspektive. Es soll auch Leute geben, die am liebsten auf dem Tennisplatz Fußball spielen - natürlich mit Stollenschuhen - und das vollkommen normal finden.


----------



## divergent! (15. Januar 2011)

hach das magma.......


----------



## Koe (15. Januar 2011)

bei uns war es auch schee schmutzisch heute.

















gruß

stefan


----------



## maxim-DD (15. Januar 2011)

und ich hab trockene stellen gesucht:

gegen 10.°° uhr 630 cm Elbpegel




er hat nur würmer gesucht:




und gegen 17.°° uhr ca. 640 cm Elbpegel, beim nach hause fahren:




und es soll nochmehr kommen!!!

aber meine runde war frei von flüssigem dreck

de ronny


----------



## freebee (15. Januar 2011)

O weia wird wohl nicht weiter gehen @Ronny und @divergent!...zur not
einfach Balloon Reifen


----------



## gtbiker (15. Januar 2011)

cschrahe schrieb:


> Mit dem Ergebnis: echt eingesaute Kisten und wir sahen nicht viel besser aus.


So muss das sein!
Danke für die nette Runde und bis bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaufighter (16. Januar 2011)

Auf welcher Seite vom Hohenzollern wart ihr denn unterwegs? Schöne Frameworks! Tewje das Teil ist klasse geworden


----------



## Blumenhummer (16. Januar 2011)

Der Kalender behauptet steif und fest, es sei Winter. Dabei ist doch schon Frühling...






P.S. Leider nur ein Handybild ohne Rad, das heute das moderne Wiesmann mitdurfte. Sorry...
P.P.S. Auf speziellen Wunsch dann doch noch zwei qualitativ leider nicht gerade überzeugende Fotos mit Rad...



*Caution, modern content!*


----------



## cschrahe (16. Januar 2011)

Wo ist das, Blumenhummer? Sieht klasse aus dort. 

@ beaufighter
Das Bild mit der Burg ist nach Tewjes Anweisung übrigens extra für Dich gemacht worden 
Am Erdrutsch Hirschkopf waren wir und das Bild ist -wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe- vom Dreifürstenstein geschossen.

Gruß, Christof


----------



## Blumenhummer (16. Januar 2011)

Hallo Christof,

die Bilder wurden auf der Ruine Hochburg in der Nähe von Emmendingen aufgenommen...

Herzliche Grüße!


Volker


----------



## Beaufighter (16. Januar 2011)

und zack hab ich gleich darauf reagiert. Diese Bilder regen immer Heimaltgefühle in mir  In der Ecke war ich schon ewig nicht mehr, mein Revier war immer Albtrauf entlang, Hangender Stein und Himberg, ab und zu hat es mich auch auf die andere Seite vom Hohenzollern verschlagen.


----------



## stefan9113 (16. Januar 2011)

heut wars wirklich traumhaft ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (16. Januar 2011)

Toller Sichler! Der hat sich doch bestimmt in diesem Karton versteckt?!


----------



## stefan9113 (17. Januar 2011)

jep


----------



## corfrimor (17. Januar 2011)

Hallo Blumenhummer,

was für ein geniales Rad! Das Thurot ist ein echtes Schmuckstück 

Übrigens: An der Hochburg sind meine Frau und ich gestern auch vorbeigeradelt  Die Welt ist wirklich klein 

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## ph0 (19. Januar 2011)

Heute mal mit dem "Blauen Eisenschweinchen" unterwegs gewesen.



















greetz'n wishes
ph0


----------



## Blumenhummer (20. Januar 2011)

corfrimor schrieb:


> An der Hochburg sind meine Frau und ich gestern auch vorbeigeradelt



Vielleicht sind wir uns sogar über den Weg gelaufen? Es waren einige radfahrende Pärchen unterwegs...


----------



## corfrimor (20. Januar 2011)

Möglich wär's, aber ich kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, daß mir Dein Rad entgangen wäre 

Wir waren um kurz nach zwölf dort, und Du?

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## Blumenhummer (20. Januar 2011)

Hallo corfrimor,

wir dürften uns von kurz nach elf bis kurz vor zwölf dort aufgehalten haben. Dann haben wir uns vermutlich knapp verpasst...

Herzliche Grüße!


Volker


----------



## maxim-DD (21. Januar 2011)

sollte nur ne kurze runde zum kumpel werden,
nur bei der abkürzung waren noch die reste vom elbehochwasser da.











und jetzt ein warmen tee.


----------



## stefan9113 (22. Januar 2011)

das kurze Zeitfenster des heutigen Tages vernünftig genutzt und raus in die Kälte 













bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## argh (22. Januar 2011)

Wow, Stefan: sehr schönes Rad und scheinbar ausgezeichnetes Wetter...

Ich beneide dich v.a. für letzteres.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (23. Januar 2011)

Zeit für ne kleine Abkühlung ...





bis bald 
Stefan


----------



## Nader (23. Januar 2011)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> Zeit für ne kleine Abkühlung ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Stefan,

fährst Du auch ab und zu ein Hardtail ? hab noch keins von Dir gesehen ?


----------



## stefan9113 (23. Januar 2011)

```
fährst Du auch ab und zu ein Hardtail
```

... ich bin schon mal mit einem gefahren


----------



## aal (25. Januar 2011)

Am Wochenende war draußen vor allem der Sonnabend schön:









Sonntag waren die Wege immernoch frostig, nur das Licht hatte eine weniger lebensfrohe Farbe:





Ciao,
Alexander


----------



## aggressor2 (26. Januar 2011)

nachtrag vom vorletzten sonntag

feinstes wetter






buntgemischtes grüppchen





und ne megastirnlampe


----------



## divergent! (26. Januar 2011)

da ging wem ein licht auf


----------



## freebee (26. Januar 2011)

aggressor2 schrieb:


>



Lustig .. sieht aus wie in der  Afrikanischen Savanne


----------



## stefan9113 (28. Januar 2011)

Hi alle,

am Nachmittag hat sich der Himmel etwas gezeigt, morgen solls noch schöner werden, na schau ma mal ....














natürlich nicht allein ...













bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## schnegg314 (28. Januar 2011)

Sehr schön, all das silberne Zeug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pottsblizz (28. Januar 2011)

ich brauch keine Wolken, schon gar keine 9



knackiger Frost aber es wollte getreten werden....


----------



## divergent! (28. Januar 2011)

@stefan....bei euch liegt jetzt der schnee noch?


----------



## stefan9113 (28. Januar 2011)

vor einer Stunde war er noch da


----------



## stefan9113 (29. Januar 2011)

leider doch nicht ganz so schön wie angekündigt





bis bald ..

Stefan


----------



## stefan9113 (30. Januar 2011)

es will nicht aufreißen, also, dann halt mit ordentlich Hochnebel raus in die Natur ...





bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## gtbiker (30. Januar 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pottsblizz (30. Januar 2011)

Der hartgefrorene Waldboden wird durch die Laubschicht unglaublich smoothig, ein Riesenspaß. Bei der Kälte war auch kein knurriger FiFi unterwegs, ein paar Crossjogger und sonst alles noch im kollektiven Winteschlaf, sehr schön.


----------



## bonebreaker666 (30. Januar 2011)

Bei dem heutigen schönen Wetter konnte ich mir auch eine kleine Runde einfach nicht nehmen lassen...


----------



## höhenangst (30. Januar 2011)

in den Bergen war traumhaftes Skiwetter


----------



## varadero (31. Januar 2011)

na ja, es ging grad so


----------



## shanesimons (31. Januar 2011)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> leider doch nicht ganz so schön wie angekündigt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Durchgängig schöne Bikes hast du da 
Schade nur das man die nicht alle in deinem Fotoalbum bewundern kann......


----------



## stefan9113 (5. Februar 2011)

das schöne Wetter am Vormittag genutzt









bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## tokaido1992 (5. Februar 2011)

@Stefan:    sehr schick wie immer.
                Aber sag doch mal wieviele Bike's hast Du eigentlich.
                Pro Seite in diesen Thread gibt es mindestens drei 
                Beiträge und ich habe noch nicht einmal das selbe Bike 
                zweimal gesehen.

Wie gesagt immer wieder schön anzusehen deine Kreationen



MfG Uwe


----------



## stefan9113 (5. Februar 2011)

> Aber sag doch mal wieviele Bike's hast Du eigentlich.



ein paar mehr, als ich Finger an einer Hand hab


----------



## Nader (5. Februar 2011)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> ein paar mehr, als ich Finger an einer Hand hab



naja ich würde sagen ein Stall voller außergewöhnliche Räder 

...wo ist denn genau deine Koordinaten ? warum ist das Wetter bei euch immer so schön  hier im Norde ist es zur Zeit unerträglich


----------



## stefan9113 (5. Februar 2011)

... der Himmel der Bayern ist blau weiß   .... manchmal zumindest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (5. Februar 2011)

nachdem der stählerne neuzugang begutachtet und eine besorgung erledigt wurde, gings nochmal in wäldliche gefilde, bei warmen 12°C.


----------



## stefan9113 (6. Februar 2011)

Wetterchen vom feinsten ..





bis bald ..

Stefan


----------



## cschrahe (7. Februar 2011)

Sollte eigentlich nur ne kurze Runde zum Einstellen werden, aber dann hats mich nicht mehr so schnell runtergelassen 








Gruß, Christof


----------



## Lamima (8. Februar 2011)

Es war zwar noch Vormittag - aber schön war's trotzdem...


----------



## stefan9113 (10. Februar 2011)

kurz an die frische Luft


----------



## Splatter666 (10. Februar 2011)

Moin!

Mit Verlaub: Saugeiles Bild 
Davon würde mich mal ne HDR-Version interessieren...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## insanerider (11. Februar 2011)

dieses rad...diese laufräder.....


----------



## GaryParker (11. Februar 2011)

ihr müsst es mal in echt sehen. 

aber sein weisses ist mit abstand das geilste des quartetts


----------



## divergent! (11. Februar 2011)

so heute mal das neuste im stall ausgeführt. früh aufs rad und ins büro getingelt. fuhr sich ungewöhnlich wenn man eigentlich nur mitm crosser auf arbeit ballert. panzerfahren ist halt doch was anderes. nachdem ich um 12 nix mehr zu tun hatte machte ich feierabend und ab in wald.

naja bis auf das spiel an der dämpferaufnahme war ich ganz zufrieden. mein hr lager läuft auch bestens und vorbau muss kürzer. mal sehen wann ich nen 1 1/4 finde der mir gefällt.

die dh3 am roten ist vom fahren her natürlich um welten besser aber man kann damit leben.









am poserstein:





und zwischendrin wollte es zeigen wie sportlich es ist und wir haben klimmzüge gemacht......aber es hatte klar den gewichtsvorteil





und jetzt stehts im keller und wartet aufs dreckabklopfen....................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (12. Februar 2011)

ich liebe Schmuddelwetter, da werden die Reifen immer so schön dick 





also ab zum waschen ...





bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## msony (12. Februar 2011)

Das gab aber nasse Füsse


----------



## stefan9113 (12. Februar 2011)

ne


----------



## wtb_rider (12. Februar 2011)




----------



## stefan9113 (12. Februar 2011)

ja, so ähnlich, die Schlechtwetterhundekomplettüberlebensausrüstung


----------



## msony (12. Februar 2011)

Hab ich mir gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (12. Februar 2011)

Ein bisschen was gegen die allzu üppig vorhandenen Fettpölsterchen gemacht....


----------



## schnegg314 (12. Februar 2011)

Es gab eine Zeit, da hat auch Trek ganz nette Bikes gebaut:


----------



## .jan (12. Februar 2011)

Das letzte Bild gefällt mir sehr gut...


----------



## epic2006 (13. Februar 2011)

Der Lars und ich waren heute auch ein wenig unterwegs, kleine Runde um die Stadt:









Gruß, Lars und Gerrit


----------



## GaryParker (13. Februar 2011)

sehr schöne bilder lars und gerrit

so wie es aussieht, hattet ihr euren spass....


----------



## shanesimons (14. Februar 2011)

Ach Gerrit, das Xizang ist soooooo........... GEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLl
Ich schmelze jedes mal dahin, wenn ich es sehe........


----------



## epic2006 (14. Februar 2011)

Na dann schmelz mal weiter!

Heute ne ernsthafte Runde:









Berggipfel gibts noch nicht, da liegt noch zuviel Schnee auf der Anfahrt.

Gruß, Lars und Gerrit


----------



## stefan9113 (19. Februar 2011)

ein bisschen was gebastelt und der erste Test, der Modder hält 










bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## Ianus (19. Februar 2011)

Bisschen knapp.... der Querzug über dem Vorderreifen. Oder täuscht das?


----------



## freebee (19. Februar 2011)

Mensch, Mensch, hier geht's ja grad ab...echt schöne Beiträge...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (20. Februar 2011)

endlich mal ein rad was nicht 100% original ist. die titanfeder an deinem dämpfer ist ja lecker.....und vorallem ist mal ein rad von dir schmutzig

schönes teil


----------



## stefan9113 (20. Februar 2011)

das kommt dann doch ab und an mal vor ....


----------



## höhenangst (20. Februar 2011)

der Zustand hält aber nicht lange an


----------



## Blumenhummer (20. Februar 2011)

Da passt sogar das Outfit farblich zum Rad...


----------



## GaryParker (20. Februar 2011)

thomas, war ich bei entstehung dieses fotos damals auch im bayrischen?

ich glaube ja, oder?


----------



## stefan9113 (20. Februar 2011)

ja das warst Du


----------



## GaryParker (20. Februar 2011)

noch 32x schlafen....

und noch keinen meter trainiert....


----------



## Ianus (20. Februar 2011)

GaryParker schrieb:


> noch 32x schlafen....
> 
> und noch keinen meter trainiert....


 
Ihr habt ja auch ganz andere Sachen im Kopf....


----------



## stefan9113 (20. Februar 2011)

amtlich anerkannter Maulwurfshaufen ...





bis bald ...

Stefan



> und noch keinen meter trainiert....


Jochen, mein Bikedealer hat jetzt auch e-bikes, vielleicht sollte ich für dieses Wochenende .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (20. Februar 2011)

uiii das blau knallt aber mal ordentlich.


----------



## cschrahe (20. Februar 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Da passt sogar das Outfit farblich zum Rad...



... wenn er noch diese Reifen aufziehen würde



wärs perfekt 

Duck und weg .....

p.s. Bild von Matze010 geklaut


----------



## stefan9113 (20. Februar 2011)

ja ja


----------



## pottsblizz (20. Februar 2011)

heute mal wieder etwas Altmetall bewegt,

zusammen mit ph0 die ctf der sprinter waltrop abgefahren, ph0 kam mit seinem univega alpina 5.7, ich mit meinem kona kilauea, so brachten wir etwas Farbe ins Spiel der schwarz und silber anodisierten Mehrheit.

Das Wetter war trotz gelegentlichem Sonnenschein um null Grad erbärmlich kalt, so kurbelten wir uns also etwas warm und freuten uns auf wärmere Tage, die da kommen sollen...




am Spurlattenturm an der Halde Zeche Waltrop, Landmarkenkunst aus Zeiten der IBA Emscherpark


----------



## pago79 (20. Februar 2011)

Holla, die Satteltasche am Kona ist wohl das Model Transalp
und es ist echt saukalt Heute.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## pottsblizz (20. Februar 2011)

pago79 schrieb:


> Holla, die Satteltasche am Kona ist wohl das Model Transalp



yepp, ist nicht alles classic, dafür paßt massig zeugs rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uschibert (20. Februar 2011)

Ich war heute auch mal wieder etwas unterwegs. Der Dreck war gefroren, so konnte er wenigstens nicht am Rad kleben bleiben.
Ich habe mal einen der größten Klumpen schwedischen Granits in unserer Gegend hier besichtigt.

Viel war nicht zu sehen!





Von der anderen Seite wirkte er irgendwie größer?!





Wenn ich mit dem HLF unterwegs gewesen wäre, hätte ich später auch noch ein dazu passendes Naturfoto machen können.

Gruß!


----------



## felixdelrio (22. Februar 2011)

-3 Grad und strahlender Sonnenschein. Zeit das "kleine Schwarze" rauszuholen ...


----------



## DefektesKind (22. Februar 2011)

Wundervolles Bike,aber sag mal ist der Sattel Pflicht?










Der ist meiner Meinung nach zu wuchtig für dieses Schätzchen.


----------



## GaryParker (22. Februar 2011)

ich finde farblich und auch von der form perfekt.

so sahen die sättel damals halt aus


----------



## Mathes66 (22. Februar 2011)

Bei uns in Köln war das Wetter auch schön!








Viele Grüße
Mathias


----------



## divergent! (23. Februar 2011)

beide räder echt schick.

aber ihr in köln habt ja auch witzige häuser


----------



## pago79 (23. Februar 2011)

Platznot macht wohl erfinderisch

Gruß
Lars


----------



## divergent! (23. Februar 2011)

wenn dann noch der fußboden aus glas ist stell ich mir das witzig vor.

in paris gibts doch auch so nen komisch 4 eckigen gebäudekomplex. da war dächte ich der boden aus glas


----------



## fredeckbert (23. Februar 2011)

Da die in Köln stehen plumpsen sie bestimmt irgendwann in den Rhein.


----------



## stefan9113 (23. Februar 2011)

wirklich nette Gebäude 

auch hier wars endlich mal wieder sonnig ....
















so, das wars für heut ...

bis bald ..

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GaryParker (23. Februar 2011)

hi stefan,

da liegt deutlich mehr schnee als bei uns. 

hoffentlich ist der bis zum märz weg, sonst kann ich leider den wendelstein nicht hochpreschen

grüße jochen


----------



## Blumenhummer (23. Februar 2011)

GaryParker schrieb:


> da liegt deutlich mehr schnee als bei uns.



Ideales Reifenreinigungswetter sozusagen...


----------



## zagato (23. Februar 2011)

fein. geniales teil. 
gruß volkmar


----------



## stefan9113 (24. Februar 2011)

zum Glück gabs heut wieder Sonne ...


















bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## varadero (24. Februar 2011)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> zum Glück gabs heut wieder Sonne ...


stimmt! ;-)
Und sogar so lange, daß man(n) sie auch wieder nach der Arbeit geniessen kann:



 

 



Markus


----------



## argh (25. Februar 2011)

Oh ja, das Wetter war schön. Es _ist_ sogar noch schön! 












Ich wünsche euch noch einen sonnigen Tag.


----------



## wtb_rider (25. Februar 2011)

sehr geiles 1 bildchden und so ein ts karakoram würd ich auch noch nehmen.
gruss kay


----------



## cschrahe (26. Februar 2011)

Die letzten 3 
Shock a Billy, Scott und Karakoram. Das GT hat ne nette Rahmenhöhe, oder? 

Ich war heut mit dem Alpi draußen, für ne ausgedehnte Tages-Tour ists leider noch zu kalt 







Und zum Schluß haben wir uns noch ein bisschen ausgetobt 




So und jetzt wirds auf Maguras umgebaut 

Schönes Wochenende! 
Gruß, Christof


----------



## wtb_rider (26. Februar 2011)

die angst ist dir beim letzten bild ins gesicht geschrieben, sieht nach reinem nervenkitzel aus. ich hätte das spektakel gerne mit angesehn. selbstauslöser, schnell beeileen aber mit vorsicht draufsetzen und laaaaangsam nach oben.

gruss kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschrahe (26. Februar 2011)

Mist ... und ich hatte gedacht, das sieht keiner


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (26. Februar 2011)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> selbstauslöser, schnell beeileen aber mit vorsicht draufsetzen und laaaaangsam nach oben.
> 
> gruss kay




Oder einfach mit der hier 

http://cgi.ebay.de/FERNBEDIENUNG-CA..._Foto_Camcorderzubehör_PM&hash=item3cb396d8d4

Geht bei meiner Top, hab ich aber auch noch nicht so lang


----------



## wtb_rider (26. Februar 2011)

ick hab auch eine aber noch keine gelegenheit sie auszuprobieren.
gruss kay


----------



## stefan9113 (26. Februar 2011)

ich glaub über so ne Fernbedienung sollte ich mal nachdenken ...

... dann will ich mal einen orginal bayrischen Himmel präsentieren, der läßt wirklich keine Wünsche offen, ich hoffe der ist heute überall so













so für heute wars das mal, bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## wtb_rider (26. Februar 2011)

cooler bock, toller himmel.
gruss kay


----------



## aggressor2 (26. Februar 2011)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> ... dann will ich mal einen orginal bayrischen Himmel präsentieren, der läßt wirklich keine Wünsche offen, ich hoffe der ist heute überall so



hier genauso. keine einzige wolke weit und breit. herrlich. ich hab meine 2,5h heute früh runtergerissen, wie meistens ohne kamera.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (26. Februar 2011)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> keine einzige wolke weit und breit.



Kein Wunder, die sind ja alle hier im Schwarzwald.


----------



## pago79 (26. Februar 2011)

Herrlich, Sonne, fast zweistellige Temperaturen und die Erkältung ist auch auf dem Rückzug.
Genau das Richtige um endlich mal das Yeti im Gelände zu testen.





Leider ist der Urlaub nun schon fast wieder vorbei


Gruß
Lars


----------



## Horst Link (27. Februar 2011)

Anbei ein Bild unserer heutigen Ausfahrt. Verwendete Fahrzeuge: 1991er Breezer Lightning Flash und 1986er Ibis...

Horst & Hörstin


----------



## euphras (27. Februar 2011)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Anbei ein Bild unserer heutigen Ausfahrt. Verwendete Fahrzeuge: 1991er Breezer Lightning Flash ....



Geschlitzte Bremsgriffbriden? War das ab Werk so oder hast Du da Leichtbau betrieben?


----------



## Horst Link (27. Februar 2011)

Geht schnell: Hebel lassen sich gut auf einer konventionellen Fräse einspannen. Dann einmal mit einem 8mm Fräser reinfahren und gut ist das. Bringt zusammen 11g Ersparnis


----------



## aggressor2 (27. Februar 2011)

wo warst du denn? bei mir wars heute nur bewölkt nass, als ich ausm fenster gekuckt hab.


----------



## stefan9113 (28. Februar 2011)

schöne Breezer  und schöne Bilder









bis bald ..

Stefan


----------



## tokaido1992 (28. Februar 2011)

@Stefan

Ich liebe Deine Bike's und die Bilder sind auch
immer traumhaft.
Die kann man sich direkt als Poster an die 
Wand hängen.


----------



## höhenangst (1. März 2011)

heute wars leider grau in grau , obwohl das Radio die ganze Zeit Sonne versprochen hat  












der Winter ist auch noch anwesend 






aber einige sind schon wieder fleißig 





schönen Abend noch


----------



## stefan9113 (2. März 2011)

Hi alle,

hier gibts auch noch Eisreste, wenn auch immer weniger





und ein kleines für die abendliche Stimmung ...





bis bald ..

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (3. März 2011)

stefan was ist denn mal mit der vernissage,...deine abendrot bilder sind der knaller.
vor allem dein letztes. sieht fast etwas hdr mässig aus. wobei mir das bild schon so einige rätsel hinsichtlich seiner entstehung aufgibt.
gruss kay


----------



## euphras (3. März 2011)

höhenangst schrieb:


> aber einige sind schon wieder fleißig
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bieber hat es bei Euch? Ich frag mich, wer da zuerst fleissig war - die Bieber oder die Zweibeiner?! Wahrscheinlich erstere. Denn als Zweiter in der Schlange hätte sich der Pelzige ja nicht solche Mühe gemacht. 

Mögen Einige Forstleute/Landschaftspfleger in Deiner Gegend Bieber nicht?

Danke für die Fotos!


----------



## höhenangst (3. März 2011)

Biber gibt es hier so einige in den  Innauen  und den Nebenläufen des Inn .  Ich denke auch das der Vierbeiner erster war .   
Frage 2 kann ich Dir leider nicht beantworten ,


----------



## gtbiker (4. März 2011)




----------



## wtb_rider (4. März 2011)

hübschi,...


----------



## cschrahe (5. März 2011)

Von heute morgen, Brötchen holen mit Umwegen. 

Auch schön? 




Aber ich hab echt ein Problem mit der Technik. DSLR ist zu schwer zum mitschleppen und die kleinen Dinger bringen echt nix zu Stande, oder ich nicht ... 
Das hier ist jetzt mit ner Ricoh GR Digital II entstanden. Ich will mir ne neue "kleine" kaufen, hat jemand einen Tip? 

Gruß, Christof


----------



## stefan9113 (5. März 2011)

schaut kalt aus die morgentliche Semmelrunde 

bei uns gehts jetzt, war aber auch alles angefrohren.









bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## höhenangst (5. März 2011)

im Osten der Republik wars auch schön


----------



## sine88 (5. März 2011)

...und erleuchtend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (5. März 2011)

Ich hab mal meine neue Fernbedienung gecheckt, geht super 
Grüsse Franky


----------



## Ianus (5. März 2011)

Lässig Frank ..... gab es da rechts irgendwas besonderes zu bestaunen?

Hast Du eigentlich noch das Horizon?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (5. März 2011)

Na klar Jörg 
Da mache ich auch mal Bilder, neue Bremsen und Kurbel 
Grüsse Frank


----------



## bonebreaker666 (5. März 2011)

Heute auf dem Rückweg vom Ziegenhändler mal ein bisschen den alten Hafen in OF erkundet...





Schon interressant, was man auf so manchen Wänden findet:


----------



## yemajah (6. März 2011)

2 x Ti am Steinhuder Meer


----------



## schranzjuenger (6. März 2011)

Ich glaube ich bin verliebt!!!   




stefan9113 schrieb:


> bis bald ..
> 
> Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yemajah (6. März 2011)

höhenangst schrieb:


> der Zustand hält aber nicht lange an



Was ist denn das für ein Softtail?


----------



## wtb_rider (6. März 2011)

wie hiess das noch jedi? naja irgend sowas.


----------



## wtb_rider (6. März 2011)

ach ne, jetzt hab ichs. "yeti"


----------



## yemajah (6. März 2011)

Super, wusste gar nicht, dass die auch sowas am Start hatten...   Ritchey - hatte ich, ibis Ripley / Castellano, Moots YBB - steht vor mir , deKerf SST, Curtlo, Salso Dos Niner 29er sind mir bekannt gewesen


----------



## wtb_rider (6. März 2011)

aber es ist auch kein softtail, ich möchte meinen das es hinter dem tretlager ein gelenk hat, aber sicher bin ich mir nicht, hab keine ahnung von jedi. alledings ist alu nichts um es zum flexen zu benutzen also gibt es sicher ein lager.

gruss kay


----------



## stefan9113 (6. März 2011)

guckst Du


----------



## Blumenhummer (6. März 2011)

Bei Euch hat es doch nicht etwa wieder geschneit?!


----------



## stefan9113 (6. März 2011)

nein Volker,

da ging es nur um das sichtbare Gelenk


----------



## stefan9113 (6. März 2011)

heut wars so ...


----------



## Blumenhummer (6. März 2011)

Da warst Du aber zeitig unterwegs!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (6. März 2011)

der frühe Vogel .....


----------



## Blumenhummer (6. März 2011)

Und der Hund die Rehe...


----------



## yemajah (6. März 2011)

Ah ja, wie mein 1996er Specialized Ground Control mit 38mm Federweg. Einer der seltenen Dreigelenker. Naja, vom Federweg ist hat es schon ziemlichen Softtail-Charakter... Aber genau das mag ich. LG


----------



## stefan9113 (6. März 2011)

schönes Teil


----------



## GT-Sassy (6. März 2011)

Neue Bremse getestet



Schwe...kalt und matschig



da kammen die Reifen (und ich) an Ihre Grenzen


----------



## cschrahe (6. März 2011)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> der frühe Vogel .....



Aber erst die zweite Maus kriegt den Käse 
daher bin ich nochmal auf eine Abendrunde














Keine Fernbedienung, nach dem Motto: selbst ist der Auslöser 




Viele Grüße, Christof


----------



## stefan9113 (6. März 2011)

schöne Bilder  hoffentlich klappts mal 

mit Wasser hab ich auch was von heute


----------



## hÃ¶henangst (6. März 2011)

heute mal ohne 2rad , mit ein paar Impressionen aus meiner Heimat 

zuerst an der brÃ¼tenden Henne vorbei







mit tollem Blick auf den JeÂtÄd ( Jeschken ) 






und den Oybin , im Volksmund auch Bienenkorb genannt 






und zum Schluss der Wanderung zeigten sich noch die Kelchsteine in voller Pracht







GrÃ¼sse


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (6. März 2011)

Sehr schön Christof,
so sieht man mal die Leute hinter den Bikes  Bei meiner Cam geht's mit Selbstauslöser bescheiden da max 10 sec. Verzögerung 
Grüsse Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschrahe (6. März 2011)

Stefan, das würde ich mich auch echt freuen.

Franky, ja ich finds auch immer gut, wenn man mal glücklichen Besitzer sieht 
Die 10 Sekunden hab ich übrigens auch nur 
Da entstehen dann so Streßbilder wie dieses hier:


 

Man beachte das Gehölz da vorne, das war voll die Knochenbrecher-Aktion. Und hat bestimmt ziemlich bescheuert ausgesehen, wie ich gazellenartig darüber gehopst bin 

Gruß, Christof


----------



## Ekstralars (6. März 2011)

Seit lange zeit schon wieder auf Psyclone.....super!!!!


----------



## divergent! (7. März 2011)

cschrahe schrieb:


> Man beachte das Gehölz da vorne, das war voll die Knochenbrecher-Aktion. Und hat bestimmt ziemlich bescheuert ausgesehen, wie ich gazellenartig darüber gehopst bin
> 
> Gruß, Christof





und jetzt stell dir vor du hastest da rüber weil du ja unbedingt son doofes bild mit dir machen willst und merkst den traktor nicht der da grad von rechts kommt.


dann haste gleich bildmaterial für jackass


----------



## o.janson (7. März 2011)

...das Wetter war genial, so konnte ich endlich mal eine grosse Runde mit dem Schneemenschen drehen...













...ich denke ich muss mir mal ne Knipse zulegen, mit dem Telefon ist die Qualität nicht ganz so prall.

Gruss /// Ole


----------



## wtb_rider (7. März 2011)

...ja war es und deswegen war ich auch unterwegs und zwar zur,...





vorbei an





und





und über





bis hin zum 





darüber führte diese





ideal für dieses 





auch ich benutze die fernbedienung um meine 





festzuhalten.

auf dem weg zurück musste ich feststellen das doch noch ne menge





auf den feldern und wiesen war. mal sehn wann das wech ist.

gruss kay


----------



## zaskar-le (7. März 2011)

Wow. Die Fotos sind ja wieder mal echte Kracher!
Ich hoffe, ich komme auch bald wieder aufs Rad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## höhenangst (7. März 2011)

tolle Bilder  Kay    

die machen ja richtig Lust auf´s radln


----------



## stefan9113 (7. März 2011)

seh ich auch so, tolle Aufnahmen


----------



## stefan9113 (7. März 2011)

so ein paar von heute hab ich auch noch ...

einmal wasserlassen 









der amtlich größte Maulwurfshaufen der mir bis jetzt in diesem Jahr untergekommen ist  das ist wahre Größe 













bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## argh (7. März 2011)

Wow, da sind echt ein paar tolle Bilder bei!

Klasse!


----------



## wtb_rider (7. März 2011)

hey stefan das ist mein "dein" lieblingsrad.
immer wieder schön, aber ich glaube grössenmässig eher was für mich.
du weisst also was zu tun ist.
gruss kay


----------



## stefan9113 (7. März 2011)

jawohl, schnell wegsperren


----------



## GaryParker (7. März 2011)

nix da kay. das gehört mir.... 

stefan, bitte auseinanderschrauben und passend für meinen kofferraum in tütchen verpacken!!!! bitte gleich anfangen. ich nehms dann am 26. mit.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (7. März 2011)

Danke Kay


----------



## gtbiker (7. März 2011)




----------



## wtb_rider (7. März 2011)

Die Bilder tragen wie immer deine poetische Handschrift.
Toll, danke.
Gruß kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (8. März 2011)

das schöne Wetter noch schnell genutzt.









bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## stefan9113 (9. März 2011)

kurz bevor die Wolkendecke sich vor die Sonne geschoben hat, noch schnell raus und die letzten Strahlen genießen













bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## thomasg2466 (9. März 2011)

...also bei 30 Rädern hab ik aufgehört zu zählen, oder träum ich?


----------



## höhenangst (9. März 2011)

tolles Wetter heute , mit neuem Begleiter eine größere Runde gedreht


----------



## schranzjuenger (9. März 2011)

@Stefan: Tolle Bilder, noch genialere Bikes. Glückwunsch zu beidem!


----------



## gtbiker (9. März 2011)

Sonnenblumen-Special, entsprechend der Jahreszeit.
Entschuldigt die nicht bike-bezogenen Bilder.


----------



## höhenangst (9. März 2011)

sehr stimmungsvolle Bilder ,


----------



## .jan (9. März 2011)

Sehr geil.


----------



## divergent! (10. März 2011)

tewjes bilder sind rein vom künstlerischen immer wieder genial. haben sowas postapokalyptisches. gerade das vorletzte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (10. März 2011)

hammer tewje....
ich bin begeistert, das mit den wohnblocks habe ich zu meinem favoriten gewählt.
weiter so
gruss kay


----------



## gtbiker (10. März 2011)

Hey danke!


----------



## freebee (11. März 2011)

Wollte mich den anderen absolut anschließen Tewje...echt schöne Bilder sehr gelungen...

War heut nach langer Pause auch mal an der Frischluft









Grüße
Alan


----------



## .jan (11. März 2011)

Wie jetzt?! Mit zwei Rädern gleichzeitig? Oder haste nur Bilder gemacht?


----------



## freebee (11. März 2011)

.jan schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?! Mit zwei Rädern gleichzeitig? Oder haste nur Bilder gemacht?


 ui sorry natürlich war meine Liebste mit... haben dann auch mal kurz getausch...und auf dem GT hat man das Gefühl eher zu liegen als zu fahren... ziemlich gestreckte Position

Wo sin denn Deine Bilder...habse schon begutachtet sehr schön...stell mal hier rein...


----------



## .jan (11. März 2011)

Weil Du's bist. 
Wollte sie eigentlich nicht doppelt posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hendr1k (11. März 2011)

sehr schön. 

sind die cooks neu lackiert/anodisiert worden ?


----------



## .jan (11. März 2011)

Danke. Ja, die sind neu gepulvert. In meinem AMP-Thread ist noch ein Close Up.


----------



## stefan9113 (12. März 2011)

Heaven and Hell, oder einfach nur Schwein gehabt 









zwei ungleiche Brüder ...





und es war traumhaft schön, die Runde und dazu das schöne Wetter ....

bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## divergent! (12. März 2011)

so heute gabs ne straßenrunde. plan war dem alex, der aus hettstett nach jena wollte, entgegen zu kommen. also auf richtug querfurt gemacht mit der sonne aus san diego.





nach gut 500m kam mir son neumodisches plasterad am berg in die quere. 





war ein netter triathlet aus merseburg der nicht so recht wusste wie er jetzt 4h rumfahren soll. nachdem wir uns über ne strecke geeinigt haben fuhren wir also zu zweit weiter.

auf der landstarße kam dann der alex mit seiner diamantschleuder





irgendwann waren wir zu 4. keine ahnung wo der herkam, er war halt da.





aus sicherheitsgründen wurde dem alex ein schloß angelegt.





nach einigen bergen und immer wieder faszinierenden blicken vom plastefahrer, der nicht verstehen konnte daß man mit schwerem stahl und einem gang auch richtig fahren kann waren wir dann irgendwann zu zweit.

also gabs kurz vor schluß noch ne kleine pause....aber erstmal zurechtrücken.





in reih und glied





und dann wurde bei käse und gummitieren noch dummes zeug geredet.





war ne nette runde und ich hab jetzt nacken.........


----------



## aggressor2 (12. März 2011)

hehe. schön mal wieder im internet zu sein. ich schlag mir jetz den bauch noch mit süßkram voll.
schöne bilder auf den letzten zwei seiten. aber tewje, du brauchst mehr räder. da is immer nur son weißes auf deinen.


----------



## Ianus (12. März 2011)

Hausrunde........





Aber so richtige Unbekümmertheit wollte irgendwie nicht aufkommen....


----------



## divergent! (12. März 2011)

warum? keine weintrauben da?


----------



## Ianus (12. März 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> warum? keine weintrauben da?


 
Meine Frau hat Bekannte in Japan..... ehemaliger Kindergartenfreund unseres kleinen Sohnes.....


----------



## divergent! (12. März 2011)

achso...ok. aber wenn man sich da zu sehr nen kopf macht ändert das ja auch nix.

erstmal abwarten und grünen tee trinken.


----------



## Ianus (12. März 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> achso...ok. aber wenn man sich da zu sehr nen kopf macht ändert das ja auch nix.
> 
> erstmal abwarten und grünen tee trinken.


 
Die sind in Yokohama jetzt nicht unmittelbar betroffen. Allerdings haben wir über email und facebook Bilder gesehen, die einem den Magen umdrehen.... von dem Atomdesaster mal abgesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ClassicLine (12. März 2011)

Ianus schrieb:


> Die sind in Yokohama jetzt nicht unmittelbar betroffen. Allerdings haben wir über email und facebook Bilder gesehen, die einem den Magen umdrehen.... von dem Atomdesaster mal abgesehen.



Ja welch ein Tag. so ein schöner Frühlingstag mit soviel Sonne. Jeder hat wohl die Nachrichten 
von Japan gehört und war entsetzt was da passiert ist! Heute beim Biken konnte ich gar nicht richtig abschalten weil ich als an die Japan katastrophe und deren betroffenen menschen 
denken musste. besonders schlimm, weil Japaner so sehr zuvorkommende und liebesnwürdige menschen sind. mein mitgefühl und dieser tag sollte den Japanern gewittwet werden.


----------



## GT-Sassy (13. März 2011)

Brötchenrunde mit den "Lowbudget" Klassiker



1988 Specialized Rochhopper mit Kompletter Exage Mountain Gruppe


----------



## cschrahe (13. März 2011)

Vor lauter Bäumen ...




Einen guten Wochenstart wünsche ich.
Gruß, Christof


----------



## wtb_rider (13. März 2011)

ne coole idee.  siehste, doch jägermeister. wusste ich doch.
gruss kay


----------



## cschrahe (13. März 2011)

Das Motto unserer hiesigen Kreisjägerschaft mit Schützenverein:
Lernen Sie schießen und treffen Sie neue Freunde


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (13. März 2011)

Ich war auch unterwegs, allerdings semimodern da ich bei dem Schlamm keinen Klassiker scheuche 









Grüsse Franky


----------



## divergent! (13. März 2011)

das cd sieht herrlich nach rückenschmerzen aus....geiles teil


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (13. März 2011)

Nö, das fährt sich sogar mit dickem Rucksack noch problemlos


----------



## divergent! (13. März 2011)

ich mag ja diese optik. hab am killer ja auch nen glaub -20° vorbau drin. das sieht im stand schon schnell aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschrahe (13. März 2011)

Geile Bilder


----------



## wtb_rider (13. März 2011)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Nö, das fährt sich sogar mit dickem Rucksack noch problemlos



frank ich glaube du bist "anders", ich bekomme beim hinkieken schon einen steifen nacken. najut ick hab ja auch einen bandscheibenvorfall in der halswirbelsäule.
gruss kay


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (13. März 2011)

Ich fahre viel Rennrad, von daher bin ich das wohl einfach gewöhnt


----------



## Horst Link (13. März 2011)

Unsere sehr schöne Ausfahrt am vergangenen Wochenende. Vielen Dank am Martn fürs fotografieren.

Horst L. 




Der Schürzenverein unterm Märzbaum von low desert punk auf Flickr




Kickin' up dust von low desert punk auf Flickr


----------



## aggressor2 (13. März 2011)

schade, dass ich nich da war.

heute wurde mal wieder gegen modernes material gekämpft.


----------



## gtbiker (13. März 2011)

BS vs Salsa?

Hörstliches Zweitbild ist klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (13. März 2011)

genau. retroporno gegen aufgewärmten kalten kaffee


----------



## argh (14. März 2011)

Frank- sehr sehr schöne Bilder hast du da geschossen!


----------



## stefan9113 (14. März 2011)

ab morgen solls wieder schlechter werden, mal sehen ...


----------



## cschrahe (15. März 2011)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> ab morgen solls wieder schlechter werden, mal sehen ...



... pfeiffen die Spatzen von den Dächern. Daher bin ich auch noch schnell auf ne Feierabendrunde 








Morgen machst Du halt Schutzbleche dran, Stefan 

Gruß, Christof


----------



## gtbiker (15. März 2011)

Christof, ist dieser Sandsteinklotz bei euch im Eck oder wo ganz anders?


----------



## cschrahe (15. März 2011)

Etwa einen halben Kilometer von mir entfernt. Ist voll der Koloss und so wie es aussiet, steht der da nicht mehr lange. Dann möchte ich nicht drunter stehen


----------



## .jan (15. März 2011)

Jaja, aber das Rad drunter stellen. Tz tz tz...


----------



## maxim-DD (15. März 2011)

dafür das ich am sonntag mein Rudy Project Performance Pro der staunenden gesellschaft zeigte, 
bekamm ich ca. 3 meter vor der haustür zum dank dafür von 2 netten Staatsbeamten dieses:



meine frau schaute zu und musste sich das lachen verkneifen,
und dann noch der 20 minütige vortrag "WAS ALLES AN EIN FAHRRAD GEHÖRT", 
aber weil sie das rad  fanden, blieb es bei 10 .

hab ich was draus gelernt, bin am überlegen...

, de ronny


----------



## aggressor2 (15. März 2011)

ich lach mich scheckig. du musstest ernsthaft 10euro bezahlen, weil dein fahrrad nich stvo-gerecht ausgestattet war und ist?


----------



## elrond (15. März 2011)

Erste unter der Woche Feierabendrunde bei herrlichem Wetter:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (15. März 2011)

dresden sammelt scheinbar fürs nächste hochwasser...kleinvieh macht ja auch mist


----------



## cschrahe (15. März 2011)

Das ist ja mal extrem  Aber wieso haben die Dich denn erwischt. 
Letztens in Bonn hat mich einer vom Ordnungsamt angehalten ... also ich glaube zumindest, das war sein Plan. Ich hab ihn freundlich gegrüßt und bin beherzt weitergefahren


----------



## hendr1k (15. März 2011)

Glückwunsch Ronny !


----------



## euphras (15. März 2011)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> dafür das ich am sonntag mein Rudy Project Performance Pro der staunenden gesellschaft zeigte,
> bekamm ich ca. 3 meter vor der haustür zum dank dafür von 2 netten Staatsbeamten dieses:
> 
> 
> ...



Die hatten wohl Langeweile...

Das hatte ich auch schon beinahe mal erlebt. Ich habe dann gesagt, daß das C´dale ein Rennrad wäre und ich wegen eines Rückenleidens so dicke Reifen fahren würde. Da haben die Grünen mich ziehen lassen - ohne Verwarnung.


----------



## höhenangst (16. März 2011)

bin am Montag Morgen zu ner Tour aufgebrochen , Anreise per DB






es ging von Rothenburg ob der Tauber den 






und Donauradweg bis Regensburg - ist zwar keine klassische MTB Tour aber trotzdem erfahrenswert  mit Kultureinlagen






beschauliche Abendstimmung am Altmühlsee 






der nächste Morgen empfing mich mit schönem Wetter und maximal 16 °C aber stetigem Gegenwind 






vorbei an den 12 Apostelfelsen durchs Jura-Altmühltal 






ein paar 






hab ich auch mitgebracht 

heute früh war der Nebel mein stetiger Begleiter 






mein Allerwertester ist froh das die 300 km hinter uns liegen


----------



## euphras (16. März 2011)

höhenangst schrieb:


> bin am Montag Morgen zu ner Tour aufgebrochen , Anreise per DB
> ....
> 
> ein paar
> ...



Schick, Leberblümchen! 

Bist Du alleine getourt?


----------



## höhenangst (17. März 2011)

Ja , ich war allein unterwegs. Das schöne an der Jahreszeit ist daß die Radwege noch so schön leer sind.


----------



## gtbiker (17. März 2011)

Schöne Story mit schönen Bildern, klasse Sache


----------



## aggressor2 (18. März 2011)

wetter is heute garnich schön, aber da ich am wochenende nich zum radfahrn kommen werde, musste ich nochmal raus.



















































wie man sieht, es war nass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (18. März 2011)

juhu noch 3 wochen und dann gehts da rund. schöne bilder und ein echt schönes rad.


----------



## gtbiker (18. März 2011)

Schöne Bilder, Alex!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (18. März 2011)

Feine Pics Alex


----------



## euphras (18. März 2011)

Was für´n Schalthebel ist denn am Bridgestone verbaut, Y-Schalthebel von  Mavic?


----------



## .jan (18. März 2011)

Daumies unterm Lenker hat Alex glaube ich mal geschrieben.


----------



## wtb_rider (19. März 2011)

sehr schöne bilder alex, tolle stimmung. und die schalthebel geschichte musst du mal erklären, ist ja nun alles umgedreht das heisst zum hochschalten musst un ziehen oder mit dem zeigefinger? wie macht sich das?
gruss kay

einige bilder hätte ich gerne in der vernissage gesehen. 
bitte leute ein schönes  bild von euren ausritten könnt ihr ruhig immer auch in die vernissage drücken, da solls schiesslich auch weitergehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chowi (19. März 2011)

Kindas, det sind doch sicher diese Suntour Y-Shifter, die müssen so...
Gruß chowi


----------



## gtbiker (19. März 2011)

Suntour XC Pro, einfach rumgedreht. Links SW, rechts UW.


----------



## stefan9113 (19. März 2011)

wirklich sehr schöne Bilder , ich war auch kurz draußen ...










bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## cschrahe (20. März 2011)

Die Sonne war schon da, heute Morgen 








Aber der Frost "leider" auch noch







Am ollen Burgfried der Ruine Mandelburg und im Knast 







Das näckische Selbstauslöserbild darf zu guter Letzt natürlich auch nicht fehlen 




Und jetzt fahr' ich nach Waltshut und hole einen neuen Mitbewohner, den 89er Jaguar , ab. 

Schönen, sonnigen Sonntag Euch allen.
Gruß, Christof


----------



## stefan9113 (20. März 2011)

das ist mal ein Himmel, toll, ganz so schön ist es hier nicht, aber immerhin ...













schönen Sonntag, bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## nafetsgurk (20. März 2011)

morgens eisig + dann traumhaft...


----------



## Jesus Freak (20. März 2011)

@ höhenangst: Wow, das Tomac ist sooo stylish. 
Da regt sich bei mir die Lust, einen Youngtimer aufzubauen!


----------



## euphras (20. März 2011)

nafetsgurk schrieb:


> morgens eisig + dann traumhaft...
> ][/url]



Ein 1989er Rock Hopper, sehr schön!


----------



## wtb_rider (20. März 2011)

hallo 

die sonne hat sich bei uns leider ganz schön bitten lassen.
wir uns aber nicht und darum hier ein paar eindrücke.













hier zwei mal 90er jahre kohlefaser. eine von beiden ist ein einzelstück drei mal dürft ihr raten.....





sieh an!!! bin schon ne weile in diesen gefilden unterwegs und den hab ich zum ersten mal gesehn. man munkelt es gibt insgeammt 3, mal sehn wo die so stehen.





meim zurechtrücken meiner cam hatte ich einen kleinen abflug im schlamm,...das war das ergebnis.









so long
gruss kay


----------



## stefan9113 (20. März 2011)

Respekt, wunderschöne Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (20. März 2011)

dank dir,

leider brauche ich wohl langsam ne neue/ andere kurbel. die cook brauch ne op, sonst isse nur noch für die schublade gut.
falls jemand ne schwarze xt in gebrauchtem zustand hat her damit.
dank euch gruss kay


----------



## euphras (20. März 2011)

Wußte gar nicht , daß Du auch ´ne Dose im Sortiment hast, Kay. Das Bild mit den unscharfen Birken und Rädern ist sehr hübsch.


----------



## chowi (20. März 2011)

euphras schrieb:


> Wußte gar nicht , daß Du auch ´ne Dose im Sortiment hast, Kay.



Sehr, sehr zweideutig Patrick,
er hat immerhin letztes Jahr geheiratet...
Gruß chowi


----------



## wtb_rider (20. März 2011)

herr chowi, ick muss doch bitten!


----------



## chowi (20. März 2011)

Ick hab nüscht jesacht, nur zitiert!

Die Nummer mußte nächsten Mittwoch mal bringen...

Gruß chowi


----------



## wtb_rider (20. März 2011)

ick kann doch nicht,...


----------



## chowi (20. März 2011)

Wattn, wejens die janzen Lampen?


----------



## euphras (20. März 2011)

Versicherung an Eides statt: Es lag mir fern, irgendwelche Verknüpfungen mit Begriffen außerhalb des Bereiches "Klassische MTBs" zu implizieren. Coladose, vulgo "Dose" ist eine Umschreibung des hier fotografisch dokumentierten Rades der amerikanischen Firma _CANNONDALE Bicycle Corporation_


----------



## aggressor2 (20. März 2011)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Suntour XC Pro, einfach rumgedreht. Links SW, rechts UW.



correctomundo. funktioniert einwandfrei. da ich sonst keine schaltung hab, muss ich mich auch nich umgewöhnen 
mit der position schalt- zu bremshebel hat man nich viel auswahl und ich muss beides nochmal weiter nach innen schieben, jetz wo hörner dran sind, aber das ganze is in keinsterweise unergonomisch. und optisch find ichs um welten besser, als die daumis überm lenker.


kay, die vernissage werd ich nachher bedienen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (20. März 2011)

Das Framework hat mich heute bei Traumwetter 80km durch den Wald geprügelt, ich hab dann gelegentlich auf den Auslöser gedrückt.

















Trail über 2000 Jahre alte Römerbrücke....












So, genug davon jetzt, schönen Abend


----------



## Ianus (20. März 2011)

Heute war mit dem alten Edelstahl-Tourenpanzer Grundlagentraining dran. In und um Stuttgart....


----------



## aggressor2 (21. März 2011)

ich war nochmal draußen.


----------



## stefan9113 (21. März 2011)

bei uns ist es immer noch schön und es soll auch so bleiben, die ganze Woche 









bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## .jan (21. März 2011)

Bei uns war es heute nicht schön, aber trocken. Die Gelegenheit habe ich genutzt und bin seit Monaten das erste Mal wieder an die Steilküste gefahren. Was soll ich sagen?! Ich könnte heulen. Über 50% der Singletrails haben die mit ihren scheiß Maschinen kaputt gefahren. Zum Teil bis 3 m Breite. Und überall wie verrückt gerodet. Bilder habe ich keine gemacht, das wollte ich Euch ersparen.


----------



## euphras (21. März 2011)

.jan schrieb:


> ...Steilküste...



Du wohnst auf Rügen?! (Helgoland scheidet ja wegen Fahrradverbot im Sommerhalbjahr aus)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .jan (21. März 2011)

In der Nähe von Kiel. Da gibt es auch sehr schöne Steilküste - oder besser es gab sie.


----------



## Ianus (22. März 2011)

Mittagspausenausfahrt.......









Der hat auch schon bessere Tage gesehen.....


----------



## Zuban (23. März 2011)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ich war nochmal draußen.



Moin!

Das obige Foto gefällt mir besonders gut, eine sehr schön eingefangene Stimmung.  

Ich interessiere mich immer sehr für die Kameras, mit denen die Bilder aufgenommen wurden, es wäre schön, wenn ihr diese kurze Info einfügen würdet...

Ich selbst benutze die kleine NIKON D40, die ich aber leider nicht immer im Rucksack mitschlure... 

Gruß

Michel


----------



## argh (23. März 2011)

... wovon Bilder aber häufig profitieren.


----------



## aggressor2 (23. März 2011)

die letzten bilder hab ich alle mit ner canon eos 10d gemacht und dann computer etwas nachbearbeitet (kontrast/helligkeit).

und danke


----------



## nafetsgurk (23. März 2011)

ja, stuttgart...max-eyth-see...17:30 uhr


----------



## höhenangst (23. März 2011)

hey schöne Farbe , das Marin gehört doch in den neon-fred


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (23. März 2011)

Oh ja, sehr geile Farbe


----------



## Mini-Martin (23. März 2011)

Ein schlechteres Foto vom Familienausflug letzten Samstag.




War die letzten Tage auch bei bestem Wetter unterwegs. Habe aber nie ne Kamera dabei und wenn kann ich mich nicht durchringen ne Pause zu machen.

Martin


----------



## gtbiker (23. März 2011)

2 Objekte, die den blanken Neid durchschlagen lassen....genial, beides


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (24. März 2011)

ich war heute, ne gestern, nachmittag mal wieder radfahrn.
diesmal gibts nen nen kleinen exkurs in die welt der schmalen reifen.


----------



## höhenangst (24. März 2011)

hab auch ne Runde mit dem Renner gedreht, einmal um den grossen spitzen Berg im Hintergrund 











Pass fahren mit Ausblick 






und oben angekommen , ein für die Mühe entschädigender Ausblick auf Kaiser und Felbertauern 






ach ja, die Lifte zum Ski fahren sind noch in Betrieb 

schönen Nachmittag Euch


----------



## divergent! (24. März 2011)

bei euch liegt schnee und ich lauf hier im unterhemd in der sonne rum....komische welt


----------



## höhenangst (24. März 2011)

bei uns hatte es auch 17°C


----------



## mzone (24. März 2011)

Bei uns hat es heute sogar 20 gard auf der Terasse gehabt.


----------



## stefan9113 (26. März 2011)

Hi alle,

das erste Treffen 2011 ist vorbei, es war schön und wir hatten ne Menge Spaß.

erstmal sortieren









wieder auspacken









begutachten





und nauf aufn Berch





die Verfolger immer im Rücken





das Ziel vor Augen

















brrrrrr kalt













Ziel errreicht









und das waren wir





bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## Nader (26. März 2011)

schöne Fotos, schöne Räder! 

heute war das Wetter hier im Norden auch wunderschön


----------



## pago79 (26. März 2011)

Hui, endlich mal ein Bild von Jochens Yo Eddy. Sehr schnieke
Die Formangst schien wohl unbegründet, zumindest was man den Bildern entnehmen kann

Hier im Harz war das Wetter auch ganz brauchbar. Nach der dringend fälligen ganz großen Inspektion, heute die erste Runde mit dem Bike-tech seit dem Harz-Camp im letzten Jahr....





Gruß
Lars


----------



## epic2006 (26. März 2011)

Äh wie Meister, keine grünen Schwammerlgriffe mehr?

Waren heute auch unterwegs, kurze Runde über Buchberg, Bad Heilbrunn und dann doch rauf Richtung Zwiesel/Blomberg, am Ende landeten wir in Italien.
















Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pago79 (26. März 2011)

Hmmh lecker, ich nehm deine Mafiatorte und die Nudeln vom Joe zum Nachtisch...

Wollte mein letztes Paar grüne Schwammerln dann doch nicht zerschnippeln

Gruß
Lars


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (27. März 2011)

Schön war sie, die erste Ausfahrt mit der Kampmaschine


----------



## bonebreaker666 (27. März 2011)

Das Wetter war zwar bei der heutigen Tour schöner, allerdings hatte ich nur gestern die Knippse dabei, als es vom Wald



an die Steinbrüche ging, wo wir ein wenig abhingen in der Sonne...
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/862372]
	

[/URL]


----------



## aggressor2 (27. März 2011)

bei mir gabs heute auch ne jungfernfahrt, nachdem ich gestern abend lange weile hatte 
reichlich über 4h, viele steigungen, viel sonne, viele schmale wege, viel spaß.

gleich am anfang war sonne tanken angesagt






dann etwas posing






und noch mehr posing






an den letzten beiden stellen hab ich schonmal die gleichen bilder gemacht, is aber jetz gut 3jahre her. gut, einmal stehts rad andersrum und die perspektiven...aber naja...das zaskar von damals sieht dem karakoram prinzipisch verdammt ähnlich. man vergleiche:











weiter im text






lila blume






rast






ein seh von märzenbechern






falls es noch nich aufgefallen sein sollte, der geflickschusterte 2wayfrictionoptimized improvisationskettenspanner (nach der flickschusterei mit schnippsgummi übrigens einwandfrei)






mal wieder etwas posing inkl. aussicht genießen






das wird nix mit drunter durchfahrn






und der blick zurück in die jena badlands






schönen abend noch.


----------



## yemajah (27. März 2011)

Ja, aber kalt. Habe mir jetzt auch ein "klassisches" Rennrad zugelegt.
Leider vom Vorbesitzer nicht besonders gut behandelt, bzw. schon ziemlich runter wie ich beim Abholen feststellen musste.
Erste Probefahrt - an der Weser in Holtrup:



Bridgestone RB-2 auf reellem Bild:



Ich auf dem Steg:


----------



## aggressor2 (27. März 2011)

mmhhhh...bridgestone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (27. März 2011)

hey alex

deine bilder werden immer geiler und ick bin schon ganz neidisch. naja morgen hab ick mal frei und muss irgendwie aufs rad. mal sehn ob ich auch ein zwei schöne bildchen hinbekomme.
ist das meine ritchey körbel, wenn ja hat sie offensichtlich ein gutes zu hause gefunden.
danke für die vielen tollen bilder,
gruss kay


----------



## aggressor2 (27. März 2011)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> hey alex
> 
> deine bilder werden immer geiler und ick bin schon ganz neidisch. naja morgen hab ick mal frei und muss irgendwie aufs rad. mal sehn ob ich auch ein zwei schöne bildchen hinbekomme.
> ist das meine ritchey körbel, wenn ja hat sie offensichtlich ein gutes zu hause gefunden.
> ...



danke. freut mich 
und ja, is deine körbel. passt söper!


----------



## euphras (27. März 2011)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> lila blume
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Küchenschelle (Pulsatilla), die Frühjahrsblüher halten Einzug!

Schöne Bilder


----------



## yemajah (27. März 2011)

das GT gefällt mir auch und die Kurbel erst recht, aber besoders die Bahn-Card als Kettenspamnner ;-)


----------



## aggressor2 (27. März 2011)

euphras schrieb:


> Küchenschelle (Pulsatilla), die Frühjahrsblüher halten Einzug!
> 
> Schöne Bilder



ah, wieder was gelernt.




yemajah schrieb:


> das GT gefällt mir auch und die Kurbel erst recht, aber besoders die Bahn-Card als Kettenspamnner ;-)


----------



## insanerider (27. März 2011)

das hier muss ich einfach teilen, heute in königstein.....


----------



## hendr1k (28. März 2011)

Prosit!


----------



## wtb_rider (28. März 2011)

hallo

wie schon angesagt, hatte ich heute tatsächlich etwas zeit zum cruisen.

also auf gehts:
erstes motiv entdeckt also weg die dinger und in pose geschmissen









und weiter gehts

















auf dem heimweg wurde ich leider vom förster geblitzt und auch sofort mit dem beweisfoto konfrontiert. naja das bin wohl eindeutig ich, das konnte ich nicht abstreiten.
anklagepunkte 

1. unangepasstes tempo
2. förderung von bodenerosion
3. erregung öfftenlicher erregung





und auf dem rückweg nochmal ein familienmitglied besucht. leider an einem ort der uns allen früher oder später die letzte ruhestätte sein wird.





so long,....
gruss kay


----------



## zaskar-le (28. März 2011)

Ganz großes Kino!


----------



## chowi (28. März 2011)

Kay, das vorletzte is mal Goil.

Gruß chowi

P.S.: Denk ans Gabelbild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Bontrager (28. März 2011)

Kay, bist echt schräg drauf 

Gruß
Marco


----------



## felixdelrio (28. März 2011)

Klasse Kay!


----------



## uschibert (28. März 2011)

Schöne Bilder, Kay!

Ich wollte aber auch noch ein Bild von gestern nachreichen. Kay konnte ja nicht, deshalb hab ich selbst den zweiten kaiserlichen Stein abgelichtet. Allerdings eher miese Qualität. Bei Bedarf macht Kay dann irgendwann sicherlich mal Bessere.






Gruß!


----------



## wtb_rider (28. März 2011)

allet klar so machen wir det. wat der nicht allet abgeknallt hat.
gruss kay


----------



## nafetsgurk (28. März 2011)

tolle bilder, das kann mein " kleiner foto " net so gut...


----------



## argh (28. März 2011)

Wow, da sind mal wieder ein paar tolle Bilder dabei. Meine sind leider alle unscharf, weil die Piloten so schnell unterwegs waren dass ich mit dem Schwenken der Kamera nicht hinterher kam...


----------



## divergent! (28. März 2011)

dafür gibts so eine kleine einstellung an der kamera...bei mir ein jogger


----------



## gtbiker (28. März 2011)

Genau Arne! 

Schließe mich aber an, sehr schöne Bilder hier!


----------



## argh (28. März 2011)

Meine Kamera hat keine Jogger oder so. Nur einen Modus, in dem die Bedienungsanleitung behauptet, optimale Ergebnisse während des Mitziehens zu erzielen. Mag ja sein. Aber f=10 und sehr schattige Verhältnisse haben zu Ärger geführt.

Und dazu, dass der Modus nun doch wieder M ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (28. März 2011)

Um die 250stel Zeit, moderate Iso (je nach dem wie die Kamera das verträgt) und eine Probeblende des Leerobjekts = grober Schlachtplan. Wirste aber selber wissen


----------



## argh (28. März 2011)

Jepp. Ich habe mich aber mal auf die Technik verlassen wollen. 

Toll. 

Aber immerhin eins habe ich doch noch, bitteschön:


----------



## yemajah (28. März 2011)

@ Arne: ich denke Du fotografierst mit iPhone Hipstamatic?!









Guter Tipp übrigens

Und keine Sorge - die gelbe Gabel wurde mittlerweile durch eine optisch und fahrtechnisch besser passende ersetzt...


----------



## aggressor2 (28. März 2011)

kay, ich fühlte mich genötigt heute nochmal rauszugehn 






vorm losfahrn hab ich zu hause nochmal den gerutschten reifen gerichtet und 2 lose im mantel steckende dornen weggenommen. ich dachte die wäre nich bis zum schlauch gekommen, aber schisschen. 500m nach dem bild war die luft raus. also hinterrad raus und schlauch getauscht.






ein würdigendes bild für die griffe






nebenan floss der bach weitläufig über ne wiese und es gab kleine wasserfälle. 





(gefällt mir von den bildern heute am besten)

bei der nächsten photolokation is das einzige brauchbare bild, das meiner, beim versuch brauchbare bilder zu schießen, eingeschmodderten schuhe.






oben aufm plateau hab ich dann noch den sonnenuntergang erwischt






ach und kay, das bild im dualslalomstil fetzt!


----------



## kadaverfleisch (29. März 2011)

Der Madstopper hätte den Urlauber ruhig mal fragen können, ob er denn nicht mitkommen hätte wollen?

Gruss vom ein wenig traurigen Micha

ps. achso ja, coooooooole bilder meen kleener


----------



## mini.tom (29. März 2011)

Kay - ich liebe deine Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (29. März 2011)

man ick hab doch schon gesagt das es mir leid tut,...als mir dein urlaub eingefallen ist war es schon zu spät. wird auf jeden fall nachgeholt.

alex wiedermal tolle bilder.
gruss kay


----------



## kadaverfleisch (29. März 2011)

Icke heute alleine im Wald...





















...auch Berlin kann schön sein 

Gruss
Micha


----------



## argh (29. März 2011)

Lässige Pose!


----------



## pago79 (29. März 2011)

Nach der Tour vom Sonntag, war heute nur eine kleine Erholungsrunde drin...






Gruß
Lars


----------



## Lamima (29. März 2011)

Holla, das ist strahlend


----------



## höhenangst (29. März 2011)

moonrise

Bild von meiner Feierabendrunde


----------



## argh (29. März 2011)

Da seid ihr mal wieder schöne Räder und bestimmt auch schöne Touren gefahren. Genießt den Abend...


----------



## S-BEND (29. März 2011)

[/QUOTE]

Die Örtlichkeit kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## divergent! (30. März 2011)

so ich dachte ja heute mal in meinem jugendlichen leichtsinn ich dreh mal mitm lts ne runde. hab ich ja auf ssp umgebaut und ne proberunde stand noch aus. also drauf geschwungen und losgelatscht: 





nachm ersten halbwegs verwertbarem anstieg und 10 min fahrt....knack kette runter. jut kette drauf gebammelt, spanner anders eingestellt und weiter. doch dann....rattern. super. da hatte ich schon so etwas wie hals. also kurz kette visitiert....prima kettenglied verbogen. reparatur unmöglich da ich mit noch kürzerer kette nicht hätte fahren können. zum glück war ich ja schon "oben"...also entspannt mal hier hin gerollert:





übrigens da soll der sommer liegen:





zwischendrin gabs etwas grün:





heimwärts gings dann nur bergab und jetzt muss ich erstmal reparieren:









war zwar kurz aber trotzdem schön. und ich muss das rad anders aufbauen......


----------



## jkarwath (30. März 2011)

Cooles Shirt, aber grauenhaftes Bukäh bei dem Blümchenbild. Kriegt man ja Augenkrebs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_brennesel (30. März 2011)

bild von ner ersten minirunde mit dem neuen Rad nach kloburg, mir is aber leider erst im Augarten und nicht an der Donau eingefalen dass ich die Kamera dabei hab 







Das Rad fährt sich toll; nur fehlt ihm noch ein LRS fürs Gelände


----------



## argh (30. März 2011)

Das Wetter war heute früh besser- da hat die Sonne richtig geschienen. Am Vorabend sind wir eine kleine Runde gefahren und dabei sind bei matschigem Licht diese Bilder vom Lars entstanden:






Lässige Technik, oder?


----------



## gtbiker (30. März 2011)

Coole Bilder, danke!


----------



## pago79 (30. März 2011)

Fein,fein Arne
Sind die Bilder die ich geschossen habe nichts geworden?

Gruß
Lars


----------



## argh (30. März 2011)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Coole Bilder, danke!



Danke Tewje. Es klappt also doch mit den Mitziehern...



pago79 schrieb:


> Fein,fein Arne
> Sind die Bilder die ich geschossen habe nichts geworden?
> 
> Gruß
> Lars



Nee, sind se nicht. Ich bin versehentlich ins Bild gefahren.


----------



## pago79 (30. März 2011)

Ah, ganz eindeutig kannst du besser mit der Fotoknipse um...


----------



## argh (30. März 2011)

Das wiederholen wir auf jeden Fall wenn

a) dein Bein wieder fit ist und
b) die Sonne so richtig schön knallt.

Dazu würde sich bei mir dann ja so´n Kona-Leibchen, wie es zu Beginn dieser Seite abgelichtet ist, anbieten...


----------



## aal (2. April 2011)




----------



## chowi (2. April 2011)

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (2. April 2011)

Heute war Sonnenschein- und Höhenmetertag im Schwarzwald, Christof und ich rund ums Waldach- und Nagoldtal unterwegs. 
7h unterwegs gewesen 





Der Grund dafür ist das:




Nagoldtalsperre nahe Erzgrube, geht hinten noch um die Bergzunge rum.




Manchmal wurden uns Bäume in den Weg gelegt....




....oder die Wegweiser wurde kleiner und die Wege selber zu nichts....




...aber oftmals gab es einfach herrliche Orte in einer schönen Landschaft zu endecken!




Danke Christof!


----------



## cschrahe (3. April 2011)

Tewje, klasse, daß Du da warst. Mir hats riesig Spaß gemacht.
Danke auch für die fetten Zughüllen und Züge.

Allerdings stecken mir die Höhenmeter noch kräftig in den Knochen. Trotzdem habe ich heute nochmal nachgelegt, auf der Suche nach Deinem Stein. Was soll ich sagen .... wieder nicht gefunden 
Die Tour war aber diesmal schön entspannt ...








.... also streckenweise so richtig entspannt 




Und der näckische Selbstauslöser war natürlich auch wieder dabei 




Schönen sonnigen Sonntag Euch allen.

Gruß, Christof


----------



## höhenangst (3. April 2011)

hab heute Vormittag auch das schöne Wetter und die noch leeren Wege genutzt





die Almen öffnen zum Glück erst in eine Monat 





da wars in der Sonne schon richtig warm





mit dem heutigen Ziel im Blick





geschafft , aber letzte Woche war an der Bank mehr los

Gruß Thomas


----------



## GaryParker (3. April 2011)

streber

ich dachte doch, die bank kenn ich doch

sehr schöne bilder thomas. 





geld ist da, vielen dank


----------



## GaryParker (3. April 2011)

christoph die bilder sind sehr lässig

welches achslänge brauchen denn die cooks (CBR oder RSR?) am YO?


----------



## cschrahe (3. April 2011)

Jochen,

132 ist es jetzt, dadurch auf jeder Seite etwa 3 mm Platz (Arm/Strebe), perfekt würde ich sagen. Kettenlinie ist auch ok. 
Dein YO ist übrigens  Eventuell begegnen sich die beiden ja mal? 

Thomas, wie hoch ist die Bank und wie heißt der Felsen wo sie drauf steht? 

Gruß, Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GaryParker (3. April 2011)

danke christoph für die schnelle antwort und das kompliment

ich hoffe doch, dass sich die beiden mal kennenlernen dürfen
wie war der geburtstag deiner frau, hat alles geklappt? sonst wärst du warscheinlich auch auf dem gruppenfoto gewesen.

der felsen, auf dem die bank steht, wird jetzt nach mir benannt. warum?
weil ich fettsack da hoch gefahren bin.....

höhe ist glaube ca.2000hm oder thomas/stefan?


----------



## epic2006 (3. April 2011)

Ich war heute nicht ganz so hoch, dafür aber immerhin unterwegs. Auch in der Früh, bevor uns hier die Mün.....(ich sags nicht) überlaufen:












Komisches Tier da auf dem Stumpf in der Sonne:











und zu guter Letzt:




Gruß, Gerrit

aktuell übrigens 22° im Schatten es ist -zeit


----------



## kadaverfleisch (3. April 2011)

In Berlin war es auch schön....





















Gruss
Micha


----------



## wtb_rider (4. April 2011)

tachchen,

ick war gestern auch noch etwas unterwegs, da der untersatz nicht sonderlich klassich ist gibts nur ein paar eindrücke.
das wetter war der knaller und wir waren zu dritt. der schönheit nach geordnet.

















gruss kay


----------



## kadaverfleisch (4. April 2011)

aha, mit uns wollteste wohl nich? ne schon ok, mit frauchen muss man och mal wat alleene machen. wat fährt den clara jetzt fürn radl? und dein LTVL möchte ich mal live sehen.

gruss
micha


----------



## wtb_rider (4. April 2011)

hey micha, 

wir waren den ganzen tag auf achse, da hättet ihr nicht mehr reingepasst. sorry.
clara hat ein cube rahmen geschossen und ich habe 1 zu 1 die teile von meinem ehemaligen 78 special drangeschraubt. hat wirklich alles gepasst. ist also ein ganz netter aufbau geworden.





claudi und marco haben uns bei cali erwischt und natürlich den kopp geschüttelt, an was ich mir da die hände schmutzig mache. aber clara findet es super. das ist mir lohn genug.

hey gerrit dein xizang macht mich echt fertig.
schöne bilder btw.




gruss kay


----------



## cschrahe (4. April 2011)

Achtung: hier was für Klugschwätzer und Erbsenzähler:
auf dem letzten Xizang-Bild (Gerrits?)ist aber das Laufrad anders rum,  oder? Druckspeichen, Schriftzüge auf Felge und Nabe.
Klugschwätzermodus wieder aus! 

Das Xizang ist der Oberhammer, 3-4 Nummern größer und ich würde dahinschmelzen! 

Gruß, Christof


----------



## kadaverfleisch (4. April 2011)

cschrahe schrieb:


> Achtung: hier was für Klugschwätzer und Erbsenzähler:
> auf dem letzten Xizang-Bild (Gerrits?)ist aber das Laufrad anders rum,  oder? Druckspeichen, Schriftzüge auf Felge und Nabe.
> Klugschwätzermodus wieder aus! ....



Wieso? Die Innenliegenden Speichen zeigen in die gleiche Richtung, ebenso die aussenliegenden. Die Nabenbeschriftung zeigt genau auf das Ventil, alles bestens aus meiner Sicht.

Gruss
Micha


----------



## epic2006 (4. April 2011)

Danke Leute! Auch von euch schöne Bilder, bei dem Wetter musste man ja auf´s Bike (egal welches)! Und Kay, mich auch und ich hab noch so´n GT

 nur zu jung für dieses Forum.

Das mit den Speichen ist ja so eine Philosofiesache...ich habs nach Sheldon Brown eingespeicht, das Felgendecal passt schon, da der ATEK-Bapper genau andersrum klebt, ist aber ebenso Philoso....Micha, bin ganz Deiner Meinung.

Noch kleinere Erbsen könnte man zählen, wenn man die fehlenden Gabeldecals, den schiefen (aber originalen!!!) Onza Sponsorenaufkleber sowie die fehlenden Schrauben in den Gabelscheiden genannt hätte.

Erstere sind im Zulauf, zweiteres lässt sich nicht mehr ändern (hatte beim Kleben einen im Tee) und letzteres ist bestellt, in TI natürlich.

Wer nochmehr Erbsen findet, der darf sie behalten. Also weitermachen und danke für eure Kommentare, das meine ich ernst!

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## höhenangst (4. April 2011)

GaryParker schrieb:


> höhe ist glaube ca.2000hm oder thomas/stefan?



hi Christof , 

(Jochen nicht ganz - da muß ich Dich etwas enttäuschen ,) der Breitenstein mit der Schwarzwand ist 1622 m hoch, und die Bank liegt zw. 1200-1300 müN 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschrahe (4. April 2011)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Wieso? Die Innenliegenden Speichen zeigen in die gleiche Richtung, ebenso die aussenliegenden. Die Nabenbeschriftung zeigt genau auf das Ventil, alles bestens aus meiner Sicht.
> 
> Gruss
> Micha



Die Speichen zeigen in die gleiche Richtung, aber eben in die "Falsche". Und der XT Schriftzug in Verbingung mit dem Campaschriftzug läßt auf einen verdrehten Einbau schließen. Campaschriftzug von rechts und XT-Schriftzug in Fahrtrichtung zu lesen. Wenn er die Felge einfach dreht (den Reifen entsprechend natürlich auch) dann stimmt alles nach Klassikradler-Latein. Aber wenn er es nicht tut ... naja, dann ist es eigentlich auch egal  Wollt' nur mal klugrumschei$$ern 

Danke, Thomas, für die Info.

@ Jochen
Hast wohl ein bisschen dick aufgetragen mit Deinen 2000 HM, hä 

Gruß, Christof


----------



## ZeFlo (5. April 2011)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> .. und dein LTVL möchte ich mal live sehen.
> 
> gruss
> micha



nö, musst du nicht. ist viel zu modernistisch für dich. das tut dir nicht gut. 

gut wenn man(n) 'nen dropbar dran bauen würde, mit fricktschen bar cons und 7fach kassette, bb7 road, etc ...

könntedaseinwinterprojektwerden?

@ kay, kannst du mal bitte den dämpfer am *ichsprechdennamennichtaus* AMS messen? länge und hub?

danke
flo

bildzumthemadamenradwahlen


----------



## mrbubu (5. April 2011)

Hä! Heute hatte ich bei diesem Traumwetter leider keinen Fotokasten dabei - dafür gibts ein paar Bilder vom Wochenende 

































Raphael


----------



## Nightstorm95 (5. April 2011)

Hallo Raphael,

schöööne Fotos ... das nenn' ich Schärfe !

Gruss ... Max


----------



## höhenangst (5. April 2011)

hab Euch von meiner Runde ein paar Blümchen mitgebracht 










schönen Abend


----------



## mrbubu (5. April 2011)

Yeah, vielen Dank Max 
schönen Abend
Raphael


----------



## hendr1k (5. April 2011)

sehr schönes Blizzard, schöner Hund, tolle Bilder !


----------



## schnegg314 (5. April 2011)

Danke für die Blümchen. Am Samstag war es bei uns auch ganz nett...


----------



## magas (6. April 2011)

danke, daß du uns dein blizzard zeigst - hat mir in erinnerung gerufen, daß ich ja auch noch eins im keller liegen habe, welches auf einen aufbau wartet - ich glaube ich bin gerade dazu inspiriert worden 
super rad, tolle bilder - danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrbubu (6. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen dank für das Lob... das freut mich sehr wenn euch meine Bikes und Bilder gefallen 

Heute hab ich bei Sonnenschein wieder paar Fotos geknipst:





























Gruss
Raphael


----------



## black-panther (7. April 2011)

Maaaaah is der Hund süß!!! 
Wir haben ja auch 'n Jacky (aber männlich), is leider eher der Typ Biker-Schreck, daher kann ich nie mit ihm Radeln geh'n


----------



## aggressor2 (7. April 2011)

kleine photoschießrunde ums haus.


----------



## .jan (7. April 2011)

Alex, Du machst Dich.


----------



## kadaverfleisch (7. April 2011)

heisst das in wien nicht: maah is der liab!

alex, dein avatar, brrrh ich kann mich nicht dran gewöhnen  ungewohnt halt

micha


----------



## aggressor2 (7. April 2011)

sollte ich mein studium des maschinenbaus abbrechen und professioneller passionierter radfahrer mit photographierambitionen werden? toll wärs ja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .jan (7. April 2011)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> alex, dein avatar, brrrh ich kann mich nicht dran gewöhnen  ungewohnt halt...



Aus'm Kinderausweis?


----------



## aggressor2 (7. April 2011)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> alex, dein avatar, brrrh ich kann mich nicht dran gewöhnen  ungewohnt halt
> 
> micha



der blick is der hammer, wa? der herr der schildkröten kommt aber irgendwann wieder, keine sorge 






jan, das is unser formel 1 weltmeister! der sebastian, der vettel, eingefangen bei seiner tollen shampoowerbung.
in etwas größer kommts besser.


----------



## .jan (7. April 2011)

Ach, jetzt wo Du's sagst. Formel 1 interessiert mich schon lang nicht mehr.
Der Blick sieht aus, als wenn er das Shampoo geraucht hätte.


----------



## chowi (7. April 2011)

Alex, es gehört nicht viel dazu, als Vettel verschrien zu sein,
machs lieber wieder weg...


----------



## divergent! (7. April 2011)

genau...das bild ist grausam


----------



## Ianus (8. April 2011)

Feierabendrunde  Beeindruckend, wie schön warm das bis in die Abendstunden schon ist..........


----------



## pottsblizz (10. April 2011)

PSYCHO-pharma-K am Dortmund-Ems-Kanal


----------



## yemajah (10. April 2011)

pottsblizz schrieb:


> PSYCHO-pharma-K am Dortmund-Ems-Kanal



Oh en Kona Explosiv in meiner Lieblingsfarbe und meiner Größe...


----------



## wtb_rider (10. April 2011)

heute war ein treffen der berlin potsdamer classic freunde.
alles war super bis uns dieses tier über den weg gelaufen ist. 





dazu mehr gibt es hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8198291&postcount=2385

gruss kay


----------



## Armino (10. April 2011)

den neuzugang heute mal durch den dreck zum kloster schäftlarn gescheucht- nicht so warm wie letzte woche aber trotzdem nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockyman (10. April 2011)

War ein wunderbares Wochenende...

Leider sehr viel zu tun - aber für eine Abendrunde hat es noch gereicht 









Details vom Breezer im Yungtimer Forum

Bikergruss,   Rocky


----------



## aggressor2 (11. April 2011)

gestern gings nich nur in berlin ab, sondern auch in jena. es kamen ein paar leute von außerhalb, die sich an der genialität der hiesigen waldwege erfreuen wollten.

sie hatten spaß











mussten aber schonmal schieben










es gelang mir auch ein spionageschuss von holi's hei hei






pause










nochmal schiebeäktschn, diesmal fröhlicher





wie war das mit den köchen und dem brei?





schönes auto





es gab auch klassisches material





das teilzeitführungsfahrzeug natürlich auch





gruppenbild





aufbesserung des tagespensums





mit schönem material





abschlussbild


----------



## NuckChorris (11. April 2011)

@Alex: Sieht nach Spaß aus bei euch!  Muss auch mal wieder die Horizontale rund um Jena unsicher machen.
Am WE das tolle Wetter genutzt und Kilomter geschrubbt:













Grüße und eine gute Nacht,
Mathias


----------



## aggressor2 (11. April 2011)

war auch toll. ich war danach wirklich wirklich fertig. sag mal bescheid, wenn du zeit hast. dann scheuch ich dich über meinen lieblingsweg.


----------



## divergent! (12. April 2011)




----------



## Mr.Chili (15. April 2011)

War die Tage auch mal unterwegs


----------



## Nightstorm95 (15. April 2011)

Servus,

... nicht nur schööönes Wetter - Dein perspektivischer Blick durch die Kamera gefällt mir besonders. 

LG ... Max


----------



## euphras (15. April 2011)

Heute abend auch mal wieder los auf dem R53 von Steinheim nach Nieheim





Schlüsselblume (_Primula elatior_) am Bachufer






Buschwindröschen (_Anemone nemorosa_, weiß) und Hundsveilchen (_Viola canina_)






Sieht auf den ersten Blick aus, wie schon ausgeblüht; Moschuskraut (_Adoxa moschatellina_). Die Anlockung von Insekten geschieht über den Geruch der Blüten.






Leider selten geworden, das Gelbe Buschwindröschen (_Anemone ranunculoides_), sieht oberflächlich betrachtet wie ein Hahnenfußgewächs aus, die drei quirligen Hochblätter machen aber den Unterschied aus.


----------



## black-panther (15. April 2011)

schön erklärt die Planzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kadaverfleisch (15. April 2011)

Klaus, sehr schön 
Wir müssen mal wieder telefonieren, hast du meine Nummer noch?

Gruss
Micha


----------



## aggressor2 (16. April 2011)

gestern war ich mal kurz auf spurensuche






dann kam aber etwas flow dazwischen






ein schicker baum






dann wieder der flow






kurzer vergleich letztes und dieses jahr









selbe stelle, blick nach rechts


----------



## divergent! (16. April 2011)

aggressor2 schrieb:


>




dann war entweder die kamrea letztes jahr schlechter oder das weter noch besser

wenn ich fit bin komm ich evtl ostermontag mal nach jena...oder dann an dem we. da schwatzen wir nochmal


----------



## aggressor2 (16. April 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> dann war entweder die kamrea letztes jahr schlechter oder das weter noch besser
> 
> wenn ich fit bin komm ich evtl ostermontag mal nach jena...oder dann an dem we. da schwatzen wir nochmal



da war die kamera schlechter und es gab keine nachbearbeitung 
jenau, sach einfach bescheid.


----------



## Mr.Chili (16. April 2011)

es fängt langsam an wieder  zu machen
auch wenn die Wanne im weg is 
alle Klamotten irgentwie zu Heis gewaschen wurden 
der Hintern nix mehr Verträgt 
und ich an jedem Berg :kotz: müsste


----------



## rmfausi (16. April 2011)

Die hintere Bremse (Magura) ist die nur als Gag dran oder soll diese auch was bringen. Nach meinem Wissensstand fehlt die Montagegrundplatte. 
Kann mir das jemand bestätigen oder mich vielleicht berichtigen?

Gruss rmfaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lamima (16. April 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Die hintere Bremse (Magura) ist die nur als Gag dran oder soll diese auch was bringen. Nach meinem Wissensstand fehlt die Montagegrundplatte.
> Kann mir das jemand bestätigen oder mich vielleicht berichtigen?
> 
> Gruss rmfaus



Diese Grundplatte gibt es nur bei den neueren Modellen mit EVO2 System. DIe alten Versionen stützen sich über so Nasen am Rahmen ab - um wirklich gut zu sein ist aber ein Brakebooster sinnvoll - und der fehlt in dem zu sehenden Fall


----------



## gtbiker (16. April 2011)

Fehlt nicht.
Sind das alte Hydro-Stop in poliert? Zumindest die Befestigungsdinger sehen so aus....

edith, lamima hat alles wesentliche gesagt


----------



## Mr.Chili (16. April 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Die hintere Bremse (Magura) ist die nur als Gag dran oder soll diese auch was bringen. Nach meinem Wissensstand fehlt die Montagegrundplatte.
> Kann mir das jemand bestätigen oder mich vielleicht berichtigen?
> 
> Gruss rmfaus



Na es ist er umgekehrt, die Vordere ist nur Anwesend.
Sauber eingestellt und entlüftet geht die Magura auch ohne "Montagegrundplatte" wie Sau


----------



## rmfausi (16. April 2011)

Hallo an alle,
als ich das Posting abgeschickt hatte ist es mir dann auch aufgefallen, dass die Bremsen aus der Zeit vor Evo2 stammen könnten. Was ihr mir damit bestätigt habt. Ich kenne sie erst ab Evo2 (bisher). Vielen Dank nochmals für die Infos.

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## .jan (16. April 2011)

Ich war heute erst im Wald...






...dann am Meer...






...und dann im Wald am Meer.


----------



## GT-Sassy (16. April 2011)

Zeitreise:


----------



## stefan9113 (16. April 2011)

wir waren in die Berche ....





zufrieden oben angekommen ...









bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## Nader (16. April 2011)

Stefan schöne Bilder aber ich glaube für die Strecke brauchst Du so etwas 





(Leute sorry für OT ! ..nee damit war ich heute nicht unterwegs )


----------



## stefan9113 (16. April 2011)

... nun, beim runterfahren, kommen die Canties schon an ihre Grenzen, vor allem wenn mans laufen läßt ...

wenns mal schneller gehen soll, dann ...


----------



## Ianus (16. April 2011)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> ... nun, bein runterfahren, kommen die Canties schon an ihre Grenzen, vor allem wenn mans laufen läßt ...
> 
> wenns mal schneller gehen soll, dann ...



Kommt Dein Hund da noch hinterher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (16. April 2011)

Ianus schrieb:


> Kommt Dein Hund da noch hinterher?



Das Bildmaterial lässt befürchten, dass das arme Tier heute zuhause bleiben musste...


----------



## schnegg314 (17. April 2011)

Unterwegs im Seeland. Irgendwie sah alles etwas alt und blass aus... 









...und wenn wir schon beim Photoshoppen sind: 





Diese zwei strahlen um die Wette


----------



## divergent! (17. April 2011)

der letzte war gut


----------



## stefan9113 (17. April 2011)

meins war nicht mit Photosohp gemacht, das war aus der Fahrt raus geknipst.


----------



## black-panther (17. April 2011)

ich denke er meinte nicht dich, sondern sein "alt und blass"-Bild


----------



## yemajah (17. April 2011)

Mr.Chili schrieb:


>



Was ist denn das überhaupt - sieht ja geil aus in dem braun!


----------



## nafetsgurk (17. April 2011)

heute mal mit dem " ollen " rennrad...


----------



## höhenangst (17. April 2011)

heute mal zu Fuß unterwegs auf den Berg (extra für Jochen) begleitet von Sonnenschein und Sumpfdotterblumen am Wegrand 






mit dem Wendelstein Aug in Aug






Blick auf eine Teilstrecke unserer Tour vor ... , mit Blick auf die Bank - leicht links 











lustigen Gesellen waren auch unterwegs ( Alpendohle ) 






zum Schluß noch einen Enziangruß 






schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## wtb_rider (17. April 2011)

martin und icke waren heute auch wieder 5 stunden untewregs, zugegeben für ne brause und ein eis haben wir auch mal angehalten.

start bei martin





kurz gewartet und los ging es. der erste halt war bei meinem besten freund und natürlich auch bekannten von martin den ich schon lange nicht mehr besucht hatte.





ehemaliger bestitzer dieses rades, das mttlerweile beim nachbesitzer so aussieht: (keine kommentare, bitte)





dann ging es los, seht selbst:





aus gegebenem anlass hatte martin heute propaganda material am körper. "make the earth nukeproof"





hier zu sehen sind crupi pro round und mini round 

















ich glaube hier ist mal wieder etwas liebe erforderlich





















und ab nach hause,...vorbei an alten panzerstellungen und einem unglaublich tollen wald.





bis denn gruss kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koe (17. April 2011)

hallo zusammen,

sehr sehr schöne bilder die tage.

ich war heute auch mal wieder unterwegs.

euch allen noch einen schönen sonntag.

gruß

stefan


----------



## Rockyman (17. April 2011)

Heute mal wieder bei schönstem Wetter ausgiebig das "Alteisen" getestet.

Erst mal gemütlich auf`m Golfplatz ausgeruht...




Dann liessen wir es krachen!




Ein Hammertrail mit herrlichen Ausblicken 




Und zum Schluss eine traumhafte Abendstimmung. Wie man sieht gab es noch andere Oldtimer-Fans. 








Nur Fliegen ist schöner...

Bikergruss


----------



## gtbiker (17. April 2011)

Geniale Bilder heute, danke dafür


----------



## Rennkram (18. April 2011)

(Meine Kamera ist nicht so doll )

Nach 3 monatiger Pause jetzt wieder unterwegs.




Was sich in 3 Monaten doch alles verändert.
Die alte Kieskuhle wird immer weiter renaturiert.
Früher nur ein kleiner See, heute ein Feuchtgebiet.
Die alte Seegrenze ist noch gut zu erkennen.




Hier war Jahrelang ein versteckter trail.
Nun freigeschnitten und markiert ist er wieder ein Wanderweg.


----------



## GT-Sassy (18. April 2011)

Feierabendrunde:


----------



## schnegg314 (18. April 2011)

Gestern an der Aare...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perico (18. April 2011)




----------



## argh (18. April 2011)

Schöne Bilder- schönes Bikes. Vor allem gefällt mir das Serotta am besten!


----------



## Perico (18. April 2011)

.......na dann, eins hab ich noch


----------



## MKAB (19. April 2011)

WOW  

Bei den ganzen Bergfotos frag ich mich immer:
Wie lange dauert das so, bis ihr da am Gipfel seid? Sind das Tagestouren, ein paar Stunden, ...?

Hab sowas noch nie gemacht. Aber da strampelt man doch die ganze Zeit erstmal nur bergauf. Stundenlang. 
Was habt ihr für eine Kondition?? Respekt! Selbst mit gediegenen Pausen wär ich total am [email protected] 
Und die Abfahrt mit Cantis stell ich mir auch nicht gerade "leicht" vor


----------



## Nader (19. April 2011)

MKAB schrieb:


> WOW
> 
> Bei den ganzen Bergfotos frag ich mich immer:
> Wie lange dauert das so, bis ihr da am Gipfel seid? Sind das Tagestouren, ein paar Stunden, ...?


 
ohne Grube Assist ist es nur eine Selbstquälerei 

..aber sehr schöne Fotos


----------



## Rockyman (19. April 2011)

Also mit dem Marin fahre ich auch mal sehr gerne ins Gebirge. Die XT Canti-Bremsanlage ist absolut vertrauenserweckend auch bei längeren Abfahrten. Nur bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten auf Passabfahrten beschleicht mich ein ungutes Gefühl ob die Gabel ein radikales Bremsmanöver aushalten wird?





Im Moment ist es aber für Hochtouren mit stundenlangen Bergauffahrten  trotz dem schönem Wetter und relativ wenig Schnee in den Bergen noch zu früh. 
Und Kondition muss ich nach den trägen Wintermonaten auch noch fleissig bolzen. Sonst macht das wirklich keinen Spass in den Bergen.

Auch Carbon statt Kondition funktioniert da nicht richtig  



Sorry für diesen Frevel im Classicforum - aber man muss ja auch mal einen Kontrastpunkt setzen können. Wir müssen uns auch nichts vormachen - mit so `nem Radel geht`s schon etwas entspannter im ruppigen Gelände 

Da hier gefragt wurde wie das so ist mit dem Bergradeln:
Für mich sind die wirklich langen Bergtouren immer die Highlights einer Saison. Die Motivation sind herrliche Ausblicke in dieser grandiosen Natur, das "Entfliehen" in eine andere Welt, an herrlichen Orten eine Hüttenrast machen und sehr lecker essen und trinken, den inneren Schweinehund überwinden und die knackigen Anstiege meistern um dann last but not least geniale Trails mit berauschend langen Abfahrten zu geniessen. 
Vor zwanzig Jahren war ich viel mit dem Motorrad unterwegs und habe es nicht verstanden, warum man(n)/ Frau sich mit dem Velo eine Passstrasse hochquält. Als ich es dann selbst probiert habe, bin ich völlig am Ende gewesen und musste aufgeben. Das hat mich angespornt es auch zu schaffen. Nun bin ich seit zwanzig Jahren glücklich, dass ich mit dem Bike eine viel schönere Art der Fortbewegung entdeckt habe und brauche keinen Motor mehr. Ich kann aber aus Erfahrung sagen, das biken in den Hügeln wie Taunus und Rothaargebirge überhaupt nicht weniger kräftezehrend ist. Im Gegenteil, das wellige auf und ab im Hügelland lässt viel weniger Erholungszeit zu. Die langen (fast medidativen) gleichmässigen Aufstiege in den Bergen sind mit solider Grundkondition und genügend Zeit gut zu meistern.
Am besten einfach mal mit den Lieben ein paar schöne Ferientage planen und sich mal eine schöne Proberunde gönnen.

Happy Trails, Rocky


----------



## Nader (20. April 2011)

Rockyman schrieb:


> ..Für mich sind die wirklich langen Bergtouren immer die Highlights einer Saison. ..


 
Hi Stefan!

grüße Dich aus hohen Norden 

da kann ich Dich nur zustimmen, mit ein bisschen Kondition kann es auch mit einem alten MTB hochgehen und es macht bestimmt auch viel Spaß. Leider (oder vielleicht zum Glück) haben wir solche Berge hier nicht aber dafür unendlich lange und weite Küsten! auch herrlich zum Biken


----------



## cschrahe (20. April 2011)

Tolle Bilder, schicke Räder! 

Und das Serotta 

Ich war heute mit dem Yeti einkaufen, bei schönstem Wetter. 




Die Bäume stehen voll in der Blüte. In direkter Nähe hörte es sich an, als wenn eine Horde MTBler auf Asphalt angerollt kommt, aber das waren natürlich die fleißigen Befruchter von der Luftwaffe. 




Ziel erreicht. Kennste den Schuppen noch, Tewje? 




Und das war mein Ergebnis der Summe aller Einkäufe. Also knapp ein sechstel davon (große Familie  )


Hähnchenfiletwürfel an Auberginen-Paprika-Gemüse in Tomaten-Jus auf einem Bett von Korkenziehernudeln 

Jetzt gehts auf eine Verdauungsrunde mit den Kindern.

Viele Grüße, Christof


----------



## nafetsgurk (20. April 2011)

testfahrt erfolgreich bei schönstem morgenwetter...


----------



## stefan9113 (22. April 2011)

Königswetter 










bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nader (22. April 2011)

Königswetter hatten wir auch im Norden


----------



## mauricer (22. April 2011)

ich beneide euch ja schon um die schoenen berge....das erinnert an die heimat....


----------



## Ianus (22. April 2011)

Heute war Saisoneröffnung auf dem Killesberg in Stuttgart. 
Auch alt, leider kein Fahrrad......


----------



## 2RadBanause (22. April 2011)

... und es wird doch wieder grün...


----------



## wtb_rider (23. April 2011)

ach es wird sommer meine herren,....









gruss kay


----------



## elrond (23. April 2011)

Schöne Heckansicht. 
Hier war's auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## divergent! (23. April 2011)

ein wiesmann?

gibts da auchn bild in hell von?


----------



## Perico (23. April 2011)

...gestern Stoisser Alm bei herrlichstem Wetter 





















Gruß Perico


----------



## elrond (23. April 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> ein wiesmann?
> 
> gibts da auchn bild in hell von?



Yepp, und in hell und sauber in meinem Album.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (23. April 2011)

dezent und doch hats was. gefällt. sieht man nicht alle tage


----------



## höhenangst (23. April 2011)

heute Morgen auf der Kampenwand mit Blick auf den Chiemsee






und in die andere Richtung 






leider war es etwas diesig sonst wäre Herren- und Fraueninsel besser zu sehen gewesen  






unten am Weg stand eine Bank  






schöne Ostern


----------



## stefan9113 (23. April 2011)

bei mir wars blau 









bis bald ..

Stefan


----------



## Nader (24. April 2011)

bei mir auch blau


----------



## maxim-DD (24. April 2011)

Alljähliche Osterausfahrt,
die 1. kleine Tour (nur 35 km) für meine 6 jäh. Tochter,
Sie hat Blut geleckt an längeren Fahrten, suche schon die nächste Strecke
für Montag aus.






und das derzeitige Rad meiner Frau






so und jetzt gehts erstmal zur arbeiten...

 , de ronny


----------



## nafetsgurk (24. April 2011)

das geweih vorne wird noch getauscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (24. April 2011)

Heute im Wald....1/2m lang


----------



## elrond (24. April 2011)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Heute im Wald....1/2m lang



Schlechtgelaunte Schlingnatter.  Schönes Tier,  macht gerne eins auf dicke Hose ist aber ungiftig.


----------



## gtbiker (24. April 2011)

Dank dir für die Info!


----------



## Perico (24. April 2011)

....und dieses nette Exemplar war bei uns im Garten.


----------



## wieweitnoch? (25. April 2011)

Wetter war super heute............mittags  mit der Tochter auf Inlinern los :





bei herrlichstem Wetter :


----------



## divergent! (25. April 2011)

komischer inliner


----------



## wieweitnoch? (25. April 2011)

Wollte es ja eigentlich bei dem Schattenbild und gesamt zwei Bildern belassen ......aber gut :   Augen auf


----------



## divergent! (25. April 2011)

lass mich raten...du bist auch einer der beim 1.mal auf inliner stehen gemerkt hat was er nicht kann und auch nicht lernen möchte?


----------



## maxim-DD (25. April 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> lass mich raten...du bist auch einer der beim 1.mal auf inliner stehen gemerkt hat was er nicht kann und auch nicht lernen möchte?



ich bin auch so einer,

au tat das weh.


----------



## divergent! (25. April 2011)

ich habs 2 mal probiert und dann an den nagel gehängt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (25. April 2011)

wenn ich die leute hier immer auf den radwegen rumsteuern seh, krieg ich erstens jedes mal nen hals, weil man kaum vorbei kommt und zweitens denk ich mir, dass das einfach eine blöde art der fortbewegung is. da entseht null drang das mal ausprobiern zu wollen.
das tollste is hier in jena son schrank von skehter. wenn der alleine auf ner zweispurigen bundesstreaße fährt, is die so gut wie dicht.


----------



## Ben Sarotti (25. April 2011)

So, endlich mal wieder ein Rad fertig. 
Probefahrt bei bestem Frühlingswetter zu unseren Rinderweiden. 








Schlehe (Prunus Spinosa) in voller Blüte




Auch unsere Jungrinder fanden das Gefährt interessant


----------



## wieweitnoch? (25. April 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> lass mich raten...du bist auch einer der beim 1.mal auf inliner stehen gemerkt hat was er nicht kann und auch nicht lernen möchte?



Das merkte ich schon als es sie nochgarnicht gab  !


----------



## schnegg314 (25. April 2011)

Ben Sarotti schrieb:


>



Kuhles Bild 
(...wie sah denn der Sattel danach aus?)


----------



## divergent! (26. April 2011)

wie ne alte kuh

"mutti?"


----------



## maxim-DD (26. April 2011)

noch viel schlimmer und verkehrsgefährtend finde ich die

halbbekleideten damen, wo man(n) bis zum bauchnabel schauen kann.

gibt es kein gesetz dagegen?

de ronny


----------



## divergent! (26. April 2011)

das würde ich von den frauen und deren figur abhängig machen. bei einigen ist man schon froh wenn wieder winter wird.

manchmal sind aber verkehrshindernisse ganz nett....zur not nicht hinschauen. macht eh nur dumm im kopf


----------



## MKAB (26. April 2011)

Tolle Bilder von euch 
Hatte bei den letzten Ausflügen leider die Cam nicht dabei.
Dafür lieber Picknick-Decke und Fresschen für die Pause auf der Wiese 

@Rockyman: Danke für die Ausführungen wegen der Bergtouren!


----------



## Ben Sarotti (26. April 2011)

@schnegg314
Der Sattel ist weder angeknabbert noch angesabbert. Rinder sind bei der Erkundung unbekannter Sachen eher vorsichtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (27. April 2011)

herr sarotti

ein schönes rocky und das bild mit den knabberkühen find ich super.
aber ne syncros gabel würde das rad noch etwas mehr schmücken.
gruss kay


----------



## mauricer (27. April 2011)

sach ich doch...


----------



## Perico (27. April 2011)

.....heute mal etwas länger unterwegs. erst auf die vereinsamte stoisseralm






dann über teils heftige " wurzeltrails " hinab nach adlgaß






...von dort wieder hinauf zum frillensee






noch a bissal weiter hinauf (im hintergrund der hochstauffen )






und dann über einen kleinen singletrail hinab zur stoana alm











hatte aber leider zu. dann downhill über forstwege zurück zum parkplatz.
wenns jemanden interessiert hier die tourdaten: http://www.alpintouren.com/de/touren/mountainbike/tourbeschreibung/tourdaten_24065.html

gruß perico


----------



## wtb_rider (28. April 2011)

noch schnell ne feierabendrunde gedreht.





















und nu noch wat für die action freaks unter euch,....athemberaubende geschwindigkeit.





gute nacht
gruss kay


----------



## hendr1k (28. April 2011)

cool !


----------



## Horst Link (28. April 2011)

Hier noch ein paar Impressionen unsere Osterausfahrt. Startpunkt war Calau (Niederlausitz) mit Fahrt über Bad Muskau/Görlitz/Dresden und wieder zurück. Dummerweise versagte die Technik weswegen wir Tag 3 etwas abkürzen mussten. Dann waren es nur noch 300Km. Bei traumhaftem Wetter sind wir so durch verlassene Gegenden geeiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (28. April 2011)

warste also doch alleine unterwegs. und wolltest nur auf dicke hose machen, wa????
ein cooles teil, würde ich genauso machen.

gruss kay


----------



## Horst Link (28. April 2011)

Das einzige was hier unter der Gürtellinie dick wurde war mein Hintern. Da half auch meine Frau Stokerin nichts


----------



## wtb_rider (28. April 2011)

ist auf jeden fall ein sau cooles teil, und ich finde ick und min fru würden da sicher auch bezaubernd drauf aussehn.
die bilder sind auch echt schön.
gruss kay


----------



## Ben Sarotti (28. April 2011)

@ Kay:
Hast ja recht mit der Syncros Gabel, aber so dick sind die ja auch nicht gesät.
Ich bin froh, daß ich das Rad jetzt soweit fahrfertig habe.
Gruß
Johannes


----------



## wtb_rider (28. April 2011)

hey johannes

sieh es locker. du bist mir 90 % voraus, ich hab nur die gabel und mir fehlt der rest.
dein altitude finde ick auch echt sehr schön, die gabel wäre halt der i punkt.


gruss kay


----------



## kadaverfleisch (28. April 2011)

Angeber!

Kommen kleine Leute nach einer Steuererhöhung eigentlich noch an ihr Lenkrad?


----------



## Radlerin (29. April 2011)

Horst Link schrieb:


> mit Fahrt über Bad Muskau/Görlitz/Dresden und wieder zurück.



Lustig, ich war letzten Samstag auch am Schloss im Muskauer Park. Hätt ich also fast das Fat Chance-Tandem mal aus der Nähe bestaunen können... So ein Pech.


----------



## zingel (29. April 2011)

Perico - Cooles Bike und hammer Tourgelände!

...wie bei uns 




der Vogel und das Fett sind aber auch net schlecht!


----------



## zaskar-le (29. April 2011)

Ihr seid ja echt die Schärfsten. Die Fotos haben richtig klasse, sieht nach jeder Menge Spaß aus!

Horsti, was für eine Traumtour...


----------



## stefan9113 (30. April 2011)

der Berg ruft ...















bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (30. April 2011)

ui..beim letzten bild wär ich aber leicht nervös. wenn das rad sich da selbständig macht gehts sicher hässlich abwärts


----------



## ClassicLine (30. April 2011)

eigentlich wollte ich ja heute über den Damm fahren, aber meine Freundin drohte mit liebesentzug wenn ich das täte

werds wohl demnächst mal machen wenn ich alleine fahre


----------



## nafetsgurk (30. April 2011)

ich war mit dem radl, nicht mit dem traktor unterwegs...


----------



## Nader (30. April 2011)

der Wald ruft..


----------



## stefan9113 (30. April 2011)

ich liebe die Marins , ein wirklich schönes Teil


----------



## gtbiker (30. April 2011)




----------



## euphras (30. April 2011)

@ Tewje: Sehr schön die dramatische Stimmung eingefangen!
@ Stefan: Kannst Du von dem Rockhopper mal schöne Fotos in größer machen? Eines meiner absoluten Lieblings-Specis der Achtziger.


----------



## nafetsgurk (30. April 2011)

@ euphras...da kommen demnächst noch laufräder aus der passenden
zeit rein - die jetztigen sind reingemogelt, danach wird das bike mal geputzt + poliert...und mit den fotos :

grösser ist kein problem + schöner...i do my very best...


----------



## wtb_rider (1. Mai 2011)

Mensch tewje
Das ist doch schon wieder ein Bild zum niederknien.
Ein knaller
Gruß kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MKAB (1. Mai 2011)

Schicke Fotos von euch, WW!

@Horst Link:
Ein Verbesserungsvorschlag, so erwünscht:
Bei dem geilen Schloßbild würde ich versuchen, das Bild noch etwas gerader auszurichten. 
Ich hab das mal flink in PS gemacht - bei so vielen stürzenden Linien aber nicht leicht, außerdem ist es "um die Mitte verschoben" (gedachte Mittel-Linie durch Schloßturm, Bike und Aufnahmestandpunkt)   Vielleicht schon beim Fotografieren drauf achten, bei manchen Cams  kann man auch ein Gitternetz einblenden. Später mit "Objektivkorrektur" ist es nicht mehr so leicht. Hier das (lange nicht perfekte) Ergebnis:





Bild ist auf 50% skaliert und mit (C)-Verweis auf dich. Wenn es stört, lösche ich es aus meinem Album wieder raus, einfach PN dann.
Ich kann auch gerne das bearbeitete in voller Auflösung (ohne die weißen Hilfslinien) mailen...


----------



## wtb_rider (1. Mai 2011)

lustig das gleiche hatte ich auch schon gemacht und dann aber verworfen,...
gruss kay


----------



## MKAB (1. Mai 2011)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> ...dann aber verworfen,...
> gruss kay



Versteh gut, warum... 
Die Verschiebung in der Mittelachse ist einfach nicht befriedigend zu korrigieren 

Trotzdem ein schönes Foto


----------



## Perico (1. Mai 2011)

@Tewje -  ganz tolles Bild. Stimmung super eingefangen 
               ... übrigens. das GT Avalanche Team fährt sich prima !

@ Zingel - ...ist schon ein Segen wenn man die Berge vor der Nase
               hat.  Eine Reise in die Schweiz wäre aber auch sehr,
               reizvoll, vorallem wenn ich mir deine Bilder auf 
               oldschoolracing.ch so ansehe .


Gruß, und schönen Sonntag,
Peter


----------



## gtbiker (1. Mai 2011)

Dank euch für die Kommentare! 
Übrigens hats keine 2 Minuten später Blitze vom Himmel geschleudert und Platzregen hat mich verscheucht.


----------



## schranzjuenger (1. Mai 2011)

Noch ziemlich frisch, und eklig windig, aber so schööön da draußen! Heute Nachmittag fahre ich gleich noch ne zweite Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (1. Mai 2011)

ja der bundestag und seine bewohner ist schon eklig...haste recht

das rad ist aber sehr schön!

hast du ein dura ace sw verbaut oder was ist das für eins? sieht so poliert aus.


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (1. Mai 2011)

@schranzjuenger...wärste doch mit in Wald gekommen !

Gruß
Marco


----------



## gtbiker (1. Mai 2011)

Noch von gestern






Von heute


----------



## schranzjuenger (1. Mai 2011)

Dr.Bontrager schrieb:


> @schranzjuenger...wärste doch mit in Wald gekommen !
> 
> Gruß
> Marco



Will definitiv mal ne Runde mit Foren Kollegen drehen, das steht fest. Aber zuvor muss ich erst einmal halbwegs wieder fit werden. Bin gerade zurück von meiner zweiten Runde, nach insgesamt gerade mal 40km heute, bin ich die letzten 2km mit Krämpfen zurückgerollt!  

@ divergent!: ist ein normales M900 Schaltwerk.


----------



## stefan9113 (1. Mai 2011)

bei uns gabs auch endlich mal wieder Regen , vorher wars so ...


----------



## wtb_rider (1. Mai 2011)

fahrt in den mai.

und hier sind ein paar eindrücke, zum fotografieren wurde mir keine zeit eingeräumt, von soher ist die heutige beute etwas mager.





































canada meets horizontalen märkischen baumbestand





gruss kay
schöne bilder voran, es wird immer besser.....


----------



## MKAB (1. Mai 2011)

@Kay:
Das erste Foto mit dem Stacheldraht ist mal richtig geil!!
Das in B/W oder teilentsättigt, nurs Blümchen in Farbe, Kontrast hoch, dunkler, ........

Schöne Fotos von euch ALLEN 
Wie macht ihr das nur?? Mein Rucksack ist immer randvoll, Proviant, Trinkflasche(n), Regenjacke, Decke, je nach dem... 
Da passt die D80 nie mehr rein


----------



## .jan (1. Mai 2011)

Rucksack zu klein?


----------



## Rockyman (1. Mai 2011)

Der Mai ist gekommen...

Höchste Zeit für den Jet Stream.





























Und weils so schön war nochmal mit den bunten Blumen!

Bikergruss,  Rocky


----------



## wtb_rider (1. Mai 2011)

ich hab nie viel dabei ausser etwas geld und ne windjacke, die dslr häng ich mir einfach immer um. ich würd mich ärgern wenn ich das nicht täte.
gruss kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockyman (2. Mai 2011)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> ich hab nie viel dabei ausser etwas geld und ne windjacke, die dslr häng ich mir einfach immer um. ich würd mich ärgern wenn ich das nicht täte.
> gruss kay



Hallo Kay

Erstmal Riesenkompliment und Bewunderung für deine wirklich tollen Bilder (Kustwerke) und Bikes (auch Kunstwerke) 
Ich würde dich gerne um eine Empfehlung bitten, was eine neue Kameraanschaffung betrifft. Was sollte ich beachten, wieviel sollte man investieren? Kann irgendeine kompaktere "nicht Spiegelreflexkamera" mit annehmbaren Preis mithalten?
Ist zwar leicht Off Topic, ist aber mMn aber für diesen Thread doch auch relevant.

Danke und Gruss,  Stefan


----------



## argh (2. Mai 2011)

Canon G11

oder so ähnlich


----------



## MKAB (2. Mai 2011)

Die Powershot G11 ist schonmal ein guter Tip. Alternativ vielleicht noch die Sony NEX-3 oder 5. 
Da hätte man noch eine gewisse Flexibilität bei der Objektiv-Auswahl. 

Wobei zu beachten ist: dieses Fotos (z.B. von Kay) sind so wohl nur mit einer digitalen Spiegelreflex möglich. Die geringe Schärfentiefe z.B. ergibt sich aus relativ kleiner Blende bei größerem Aufnahmeabstand. Sprich es wird ein Objektiv mit (idealerweise) 2.8er Blende und in den Telebereich hineinreichender Brennweite ab etwa 50mm aufwärts benötigt. Wenn ich das von den Fotos von Kay richtig gesehen habe, benutzt er ein sog. "Super-Zoom", ich glaube ein 18-200er. Da ist die kleinste Blende dann zwar 3,5 (oder 4?), es reicht aber schon für die "Schärfentiefe-Spielchen" bei entsprechender Brennweite 

Es wäre also zu überlegen, ob eine der kleineren DSLRs vielleicht die bessere Wahl ist. Ich selbst habe eine Nikon D80, die ist schon recht massiv. Canons Einsteiger DSLRs sind aber alle etwas kleiner und mit einem Kit-Objektiv kann man schonmal gut herumexperimentieren. Die bekommt man auch schon recht günstig, wenn es nicht neu sein muss (z.B. die etwas älteren Modelle EOS 400 oder 450D).

Vorteil: sehr viel bessere Ausbaufähigkeit bei dem Zubehör (will man z.B. später lieber Landschaften, Makro oder Available-Light fotografieren kann man immer noch ein entsprechendes Objektiv nachkaufen). Zudem sind mWn die Chips meist größer als bei Kompakten, das wirkt sich auch auf die Aufnahmequalität (z.B. beim Rauschverhalten) aus. Die billigsten (Kit-) Objektive sind ausserdem meist besser als die besseren von Kompakten, das zeigt sich dann beim sog. Bokeh, Chromatischen Aberrationen etc...

Nachteil: schwerer und klobiger. Das ist leider nicht zu unterschätzen!
 So nehme ich meine schicke D80 z.B. nur sehr selten mit, weil sie entweder nicht mehr reinpasst oder mir schlicht zu schwer ist und ärgere mich dann später   Wie immer gilt: die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es nicht, wer eine sieht oder kennt berichte bitte...

Ich kenne mich zwar etwas aus, kann allerdings nur über eigene Erfahrungen mit DSLRs berichten. 
Wer eine wirklich gute Kompakte empfehlen kann (möglichst mit Beispielfotos z.B. in diesem Thread), soll diese Lücke bitte füllen 


Edith hat noch ein Beispielfoto eingefügt:


----------



## jkarwath (2. Mai 2011)

Ricoh Caplio GX oder GX8, bei Ebay um 50 Euro.
Von der Bedienung ähnlich einer DSLR handhabbar - sie hat 2 Einstellräder, eins für die Blende und eins für die Belichtungskorrektur. Dank dem kleinen Sensor kann man auch Sachen machen die mit einer DSLR nur wesentlich komplizierter zu realisieren sind - nämlich Aufnahmen mit großer Tiefenschärfe. Im Foto oben könnten dann GT Banner und Kornfeld scharf sein auch bei moderater Blende und Belichtungszeit...


----------



## schranzjuenger (2. Mai 2011)

MKAB schrieb:


> Wie immer gilt: die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es nicht, wer eine sieht oder kennt berichte bitte...



Dem kann ich nur beipflichten. Ich selber experimentiere seit knapp 3 Jahren mit allen möglichen Kameras. Das Problem, ich will nur eine Kamera, die aber alles beherrscht. Das kann es nicht geben, egal was die Industrie uns versucht zu verklickern. Nach 3 D-SLRs, einer Kompakten und einer Bridge habe ich mich damit abgefunden. 

Ne D-SLR ist einfach viel zu unpraktisch. Mal eben mitnehmen und für alle Szenen gewappnet - nee, iss nich. Man muss ständig mit den Objektiven rumhadern, und das ist ein wirklicher pain in the ass. Derzeit fotografiere ich mit der Bridge-Kamera Panasonic FZ18. Ist schon ein nettes Dingens, ber eben nix ganzes und nix halbes.


----------



## zaskar-le (2. Mai 2011)

schranzjuenger schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur beipflichten. Ich selber experimentiere seit knapp 3 Jahren mit allen möglichen Kameras. Das Problem, ich will nur eine Kamera, die aber alles beherrscht. Das kann es nicht geben, egal was die Industrie uns versucht zu verklickern. Nach 3 D-SLRs, einer Kompakten und einer Bridge habe ich mich damit abgefunden.
> 
> Ne D-SLR ist einfach viel zu unpraktisch. Mal eben mitnehmen und für alle Szenen gewappnet - nee, iss nich. Man muss ständig mit den Objektiven rumhadern, und das ist ein wirklicher pain in the ass. Derzeit fotografiere ich mit der Bridge-Kamera Panasonic FZ18. Ist schon ein nettes Dingens, ber eben nix ganzes und nix halbes.



So sehe ich das auch. Ich stand auch jüngst vor der "DSLR oder nicht"-Entscheidung und habe mir dann eine Panasonic Lumix DMC-LX5 zugelegt. 

Ich trauere zwar schon jetzt um die Sachen, die sie nicht kann, freue mich aber eben auch über die nicht einer DSLR vergleichbaren Abmessungen - kann man eben überall mit hinnehmen. Die LX5 macht extrem detailreiche Bilder, wobei die Automatikfunktion mit Vorsicht zu genießen ist. Also auch eher eine Kamera, in die man sich einlesen und einfach viel ausprobieren muss. Einstellmöglichkeiten bietet sich wirklich reichhaltig. Ganz billig ist sie nicht, macht aber nach einigem Rumprobieren tolle Bilder. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Nader (2. Mai 2011)

ich denke für schöne Bilder braucht man unter anderem auch ein bisschen Kreativität!  
entweder man hat es oder man hat es nicht (aber Übung macht den Meister )

..und ich denke ein großes Teil der geposteten Bildern zeigen schon gewisse Kreativität


----------



## Rockyman (2. Mai 2011)

Danke euch allen für die fundierten und konkreten Tipps.

Ich habe auch schon an das Canon Eos Einsteigermodell gedacht. Kann man das wirklich für nur mässig ambitionierte Hobbyfotografen empfehlen oder sollte man doch schon etwas mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen?

@Nader: Hallo Nader  Etwas verspätet einen herzlichen Gruss zurück in den Norden! Auch du gehörst zu denen, die wirklich tolle Fotos hier beitragen. Ich gebe unumwunden zu, dass das schon eine andere Liga ist und du hast völlig recht: Die Kamera ist nur die Maschine - was aber wirklich zählt ist der Maschinist 
Dabei würde ich es nicht einmal mit Kreativität (die kann ja in viele Richtunge gehen) umschreiben, sondern mit dem fotografischen Auge und denken. 
Das ist schon eine spezielle Gabe... 

Nochmals Kompliment und Danke an die Fotospezialisten 

Bikergruss,  Stefan


----------



## .jan (2. Mai 2011)

Also, wenn Du tatsächlich darüber nachdenkst, Dir eine DSLR anzuschaffen, würde ich mich Richtung Nikon orientieren. Ich habe hier den direkten Vergleich, da meine Freundin mit einer Canon 550D fotografiert und ich mit einer Nikon D90. Die Kameras sind preislich sehr dicht beieinander, jedoch ist die D90 schon ein semiprofessionelles Gerät, das deutlich mehr Komfort bietet, als die Canon. Beispiel: Die D90 hat ein Einstellrad für die Blende, eines für die Belichtungsdauer. Die Canon hingegen hat nur ein Rad. Um sowohl Blende, als auch Belichtung einstellen zu können, muss man erst umständlich über das Menü gehen. Das funktioniert bei der Nikon alles deutlich schneller. Außerdem besitzt sie ein zusätzliches kleines Display oben auf dem Gehäuse, in dem die wichtigsten Einstellungen angezeigt werden. Die Canon hat zwar den größeren Sensor und die bessere Videofunktion, aber wer braucht das schon?!
größenmäßig nehmen sich die beiden Modelle nichts. Ich habe meine Kamera zwar nicht immer dabei, aber ich abe auch nicht immer Lust zum Fotografieren. Ansonsten fährt sie im kleinen Rucksack neben Windjacke, Trinken und evtl. einem kleinen Snack mit. Das geht eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jkarwath (2. Mai 2011)

Ganz frei nach "?" - Gut kochen tut man nicht mit den Töpfen...

Was an so ziemlich allen nicht - DSLRs nervt ist die langsame Bedienung & Autofokus. Wenn du bewegte Motive (Radfahrer...) aufnehmen willst kommst du um eine DSLR nicht herum. Und wenn man erst mal eine Weile mit einer Profi - DSLR fotografiert hat nervt sogar die "Langsamkeit" eine Consumer - DSLR. Bei mir gabs kürzlich einen Umstieg von einer Nikon D2H auf eine Fuji S5 - die Bildqualität der S5 ist Super, aber die Handhabung der Cam treibt mich in den Wahnsinn...

Ach ja, und um mich meinem Vorredner anzuschließen - Nikon sind die Guten! 
Mit einer D90 und einem 18-200VR kann man schon sehr viel machen...


----------



## gtbiker (2. Mai 2011)

.jan schrieb:


> Beispiel: Die D90 hat ein Einstellrad fÃ¼r die Blende, eines fÃ¼r die Belichtungsdauer. Die Canon hingegen hat nur ein Rad. Um sowohl Blende, als auch Belichtung einstellen zu kÃ¶nnen, muss man erst umstÃ¤ndlich Ã¼ber das MenÃ¼ gehen.


Ne, da muss man nur einen Knopf (Av) zusÃ¤tzlich gedrÃ¼ckt halten, mehr nicht. Ins MenÃ¼ muss man dazu nicht gehen. Ich finde die Canons sehr bedienerfreundlich. 

@Rockyman: Ich wÃ¼rde an deiner Stelle darauf achten, dass die Kamera sich in zumindest einem Modus komplett manuell einstellen lÃ¤sst (Blende, Zeit, ISO) und recht lichtstark ist. LichtstÃ¤rke geht quasi 1:1 ins Geld, ist aber immerhin gut angelegt. Lass dich bloÃ nicht von billigen Millionen-Pixel-versprechen locken, das bringt ohne entsprechenden Sensor nichts, auÃer dass die Bilder qualitÃ¤titv sogar schlechter werden (mehr Informationen auf weniger Platz gequetscht). 
Alle weiteren Argumente wie "Zoom", GrÃ¶Ãe des Displays, Akku vs Batterie, integrierte Spielereien etc wÃ¼rde ich strikt nach hinten stellen, die spielen im Endeffekt eine deutlich geringere Rolle.
Gute bezahlbare (150-450â¬) Modelle (Kompaktkameras) findest du in der Canon Powershot Serie und auch bei Panasonic LX Serie (LX 3 oder 5 (siehe Christian)), da wÃ¼rde ich mich mal als erstes umschauen. 

Wenn du dich in richtung DSLR umschauen willst, wÃ¼rde ich mir erstmal ein paar grundlegende Gedanken machen. FÃ¼r den einen ist ein ein mittelklasse-Body in Kombi mit SuppenschÃ¼sselobjektiv gut (Anspruchshaltung), der andere will vielleicht einen hochwertigen Body und kauft sich im Laufe der Jahre entsprechende Objektive hinzu und der andere will von Anfang an "nur das Beste".
Wie immer gilt: Einsatzzweck und Preisklasse bewusst machen.
Viel Erfolg


----------



## .jan (2. Mai 2011)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Ne, da muss man nur einen Knopf (Av) zusätzlich gedrückt halten, mehr nicht. Ins Menü muss man dazu nicht gehen. Ich finde die Canons sehr bedienerfreundlich.



Ah, sehr gut. Wieder was gelernt. Kam mir auch _zu _umständlich vor. Nichtsdestotrotz finde ich die Bedienung und die Einstellmöglichkeiten der Nikon einfach besser. Und ich bin sonst ein sehr großer Freund von Canon-Produkten.


----------



## MKAB (2. Mai 2011)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Ich würde an deiner Stelle darauf achten, dass die Kamera (...) und recht lichtstark ist. Lichtstärke geht quasi 1:1 ind Geld, ist aber immerhin gut angelegt.



Die erste Aussage macht so leider nicht 100%ig Sinn. 
Die "Lichtstärke" wird vor allem durch das Objektiv (Blende und Anzahl und Güte der verbauten Gläser) bestimmt. 
Die zweite Aussage hingegen stimmt leider sehr. 
"Schnelle" Objektive (also mit einer max. Blendenöffnung von z.B. F2.8, gerade von Nikon oder Canon, gehen richtig ins Geld).


----------



## gtbiker (2. Mai 2011)

MKAB schrieb:


> Die erste Aussage macht so leider nicht 100%ig Sinn.
> Die "Lichtstärke" wird vor allem durch das Objektiv (Blende und Anzahl und Güte der verbauten Gläser) bestimmt.



Da ich von Kompaktkameras spreche macht sie Sinn, weil man sich die Kamera nicht getrennt vom Objektiv kaufen kann (jaja, da gibts auch Ausnahmen). Neben dem Objektiv (Anzahl, Anordnung, Größe, Qualität der Linsen etc) ist maßgeblich der Sensor entscheidend für die tatsächliche Lichtstärke.


----------



## jkarwath (2. Mai 2011)

gtbiker schrieb:


> ...ist maßgeblich der Sensor entscheidend für die tatsächliche Lichtstärke.


Erklär mal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MKAB (2. Mai 2011)

@gtbiker:
In _gewisser Weise_ stimmt das _bedingt_ (Stichwort "Rauschverhalten"). Aber ich will mich nicht streiten. 
Kann jeder selbst recherchieren und sich ne Meinung bilden 

Ich habe mich auch für eine Nikon DSLR damals entschieden. Habe recht große Hände und die Canons waren mir persönlich zu klein. Das mit den Einstellrädchen war ein zusätzlicher Punkt. Die "Umgreiferei" ätzt schon sehr, vor allem, wenn man die Cam nicht vom Auge nehmen will (ich glaube aber, dass das Problem mit einem Batteriegriff gelöst ist). Habe mit einer D50 vor Ewigkeiten angefangen und mir dann eine D80 gegönnt. Die D90 ist der Nachfolger und hat neben einigen netten Updates und zusätzlichen Features noch eine Videofunktion. Ich persönlich brauche sowas nicht...

*--->* Ich würde zunächst überlegen, was genau du mit der Kamera vorhast und wie realistisch es ist, dass das ein längerfristiges Hobby wird/werden soll (und natürlich, wie groß das Budget ist). 

Sonst reicht u.U. auch eine Kompakte, die man dann alle paar Jahre mal durch was neues ersetzen kann.

Bedenken solltest du auch, dass neben der bereits erwähnten Vor- und Nachteile, der Kreativität und dem "fotografischen Blick" auch eine nicht zu unterschätzende Fähigkeit in EBV (elektronische Bild Ver- und Bearbeitung) dazukommt. Also etwa mit der mitgelieferten Software, Freeware, Gimp bis zu Photoshop... Das ist natürlich nicht unbedingt obligatorisch, aber die Ansprüche werden steigen 

Mit einer Einsteiger-DSLR kann man durchaus schon sehr gute Fotos machen. Auch die Kit-Objektive sind nicht sooo schlecht für den Anfang. Meiner Meinung nach reicht eine ältere Gebrauchte (Canon 400 oder 450D, Nikon D70s oder D80) völlig aus. Und da viele Leute meinen, dass was Neues auch gleich viel bessere Fotos macht  bekommst du diese Modelle zum Teil sehr günstig z.B. in der Bucht.

Wenn du der englischen Sprache mächtig bist würde ich dir - wenn du eine Entscheidung für Kompakte/DSLR getroffen hast - diese Seite hier wärmstens ans Herz legen: http://www.dcresource.com Der Typ testet wirklich ausgiebig und scheut sich auch nicht, Negatives anzusprechen. Dann noch in den Blöd-Markt oder bei einem Bekannten das Ding mal in die Hand genommen (war mir s.o. sehr wichtig), um zu schauen, ob es passt...

Bei einer Kompakten würde ich persönlich zu allererst auf die sog. "Auslöseverzögerung" schauen. Das hat jkarwath vermutlich mit "Langsamkeit" gemeint. Aber am Besten mal in die Technik ein wenig einlesen, dann bekommt man schonmal ein Gespür, worauf es ankommt, und kann mit den verschiedenen Begriffen auch schonmal was anfangen


----------



## gtbiker (2. Mai 2011)

@jkawarth
Kann nicht alles erklären, hab mich noch nie ausführlich damit beschäftigt aber allein die Sensorgröße ist doch schon ein Argument.
Kleinerer Sensor, weniger Platz zw. den Dioden bzw Dioden sind schlichtweg kleiner gebaut (und können damit weniger Licht aufnehmen) weniger Details werden abgelichtet, Bildrauschen bei höheren Isowerten fällt schneller auf.
Dann gibt es qualitative Unterschiede und physikalisch bedingt Effekte, als Stichworte:
Photonen Rauschen (SNR), Low-Light Sensitivity Factor, Sensor Read Noise, Dynamic Range und so weiter und so fort.
Schöne Seite dazu: http://www.clarkvision.com/imagedetail/digital.sensor.performance.summary/index.html

@MKAB, ja, da kann man viel rumdiskutieren. In gewisser weise ist halt alles relativ und damit angreifbar.
Ansonsten hast du es ja gesagt, wer da was wissen will soll sichs halt selber anlesen und dann in entsprechenden Foren entsprechend diskutieren.


----------



## Blumenhummer (2. Mai 2011)

Das ist ja ein hochinteressantes Thema... 

Auch ich beschäftige mich "gerade" - genau genommen seit inzwischen rund einem Jahr - mit der Anschaffung einer neuen Kamera. In der (Kleinbild-) Vergangenheit habe ich je nach Einsatzzweck zwischen einer kleinen Kompaktkamera (Minox) und einer Spiegelreflexausrüstung (Minolta) gewechselt. Richtig glücklich bin ich mit dieser Lösung jedoch nicht gewesen. Vor diesem Hintergrund würde ich zukünftig gerne auf ein einziges Gerät setzen. Für gelegentliche Schnappschüsse, bei denen es auf Qualität nicht ankommt, hat man ja heutzutage auch noch sein Handy dabei. 

Nach langer Überlegung, ob es eine DSLR oder doch eher etwas Kleineres werden soll, hatte ich mich eigentlich schon für eine Nikon D90 mit 16-85er Objektiv entschieden. Letzteres ist zwar nicht besonders lichtstark, die Abbildungsleistung soll jedoch vorzüglich sein. Weitere Aufrüstungen (externer Blitz, Tele- und Makroobjektiv) hätten dann mit der Zeit erfolgen sollen. Vor der endgültigen Kaufentscheidung wollte ich gerne noch die Photokina und damit das Erscheinen des Nachfolgemodells D7000 abzuwarten. Dieses überzeugt mich jedoch nicht vollends (die Videofunktion spielt für mich ohnehin keine Rolle), so dass ich bei Nikon nicht zuletzt auch aus Kostengründen wohl nach wie vor zur D90 greifen würde.

Die Wartezeit wurde mir von einem befreundeten Fotografen mit der - bedauerlicherweise nur kurzzeitigen - leihweisen Überlassung einer Canon EOS-1D Mark IV mit 28-300er Objektiv versüßt. Auf derartige Dinge sollte man sich tunlichst gar nicht erst einlassen. Man ist anschließend, da kann ich jkarwarth nur zustimmen, nachhaltig "versaut". Ich geriet jedenfalls ins Grübeln, ob ich mich nicht doch für eine Canon entscheiden sollte. Das zuvor näher spezifizierte Profiequipment kam zwar leider schon aufgrund finanzieller Erwägungen nicht in Betracht. Ich begann jedoch über eine EOS 7D mit EF-S 15-85 mm und damit immerhin über eine Verdoppelung des ursprünglich vorgesehenen Investionsvolumens nachzudenken. 

Vor diesem Hintergrund ärgerte ich mich irgendwann über das Kunststoffgehäuse der D90 und seine nicht existente Abdichtung. Die Suche nach weiteren potentiell stabileren und weniger anfälligen Alternativen führte mich unter anderem zur Pentax K-5. Ich bin mir allerdings offen gestanden nicht sicher, ob dieses Modell eine echte Alternative darstellen kann. Die Zubehörauswahl ist bei Pentax sicherlich nicht so umfangreich wie bei den genannten Mitbewerbern. So lange die gewünschten Teile angeboten werden, ist das ja aber nicht unbedingt ein Nachteil. Irgendwie stehe ich inzwischen wie der Ochse vorm Berg: Canon oder Nikon? Oder doch Pentax? 

Ich werde sicherlich nicht in der Lage sein, das Potential einer dieser Lösungen auch nur annähernd auszuschöpfen. So gesehen wäre es vielleicht doch sinnvoll, auf die Erweiterbarkeit einer Spiegelreflexlösung zu verzichten und einfach zu einer Kompaktkamera zu greifen...


----------



## jkarwath (2. Mai 2011)

Mit "Langsamkeit" meine ich nicht nur Auslöseverzögerung und Autofokusgeschwindigkeit, sondern allgemein die Handhabung der Kamera - Beispiel:
Bei der D2h kann man - nachdem man ein Bild gemacht hat - direkt mittig diesen "Wippschalter" drücken und die Bildvorschau zoomt sich auf den zuletzt verwendeten Focuspunkt - so kann man in 1/2 Sekunde beurteilen, ob das Bild scharf ist oder nicht. Ein Drehen am Einstellrad bringt mich ein Bild vor oder zurück an dieselbe Stelle im Bild mit demselben Zoomfaktor. So kann man auch zügig mehrere hintereinander gemachte Bilder miteinander vergleichen.
Bei der S5 muss man - ich hoffe ich bring das jetzt richtig zusammen - in der Bildvorschau eine Taste gedrückt halten und am Einstellrad mehrfach drehen um sich ins Bild zu zoomen, dann eine andere Taste drücken um in den Verschieben - Modus zu wechseln, dann sich mit dem "Wippschalter" an die gewünschte Stelle navigieren. Und man mehrere Bilder vergleichen will macht man das Spiel bei jedem Bild...
Selbst bei der aktuellen D7000 funktioniert die Zoomerei nicht so zügig wie bei der D2h oben beschrieben. Und außerdem geht bei der D7000 ständig der Deckel des Speicherkartenfachs auf - steht sicher in keinem Test, ist aber auf Dauer absolut anstrengend.

Das mag sich jetzt nach Kleinigkeiten anhören, aber wenn man viel fotografiert sind solche Punkte - neben der Haptik (Deine Kamera muss in Deine Hände passen) und einem guten, großen Sucher -  wichtiger als irgendwelche Testergebisse bei ISO 256.000...

P.S.: Bevor wir hier ob der Unterhaltung im fremden Fred angegangen werden - evtl. kann ein Moderator das ganze in ein Extra - Thema verschieben?


----------



## MKAB (2. Mai 2011)

Da Kompaktkamers fast ausschließlich "kompakt" sind haben diese eben auch nur kleine Chips/Sensoren. 
Das Argument wäre also eher für eine Entscheidung "Kompakt oder DSLR" geeignet gewesen. 
Eine Alternative bzw. ein Kompromiss wären die sog. Systemkameras...

@jkarwath:
Aber eine D2H ist eine absolute Profikamera jenseits des Budgets der meisten Menschen  Ob solche Vergleiche (hier) was bringen?

@Rockyman:
Hier ist mal ein zwar etwas älterer, aber recht informativer Artikel dazu.

@Blumenhummer:
Du beschreibst die Misere sehr gut 
Das man heute so leicht (Internet, Foren) Meinungen und verschiedenste Kriterien vergleichen kann ist ein Segen und ein Fluch. 

Mir zumindest geht es bei jeder etwas größeren Anschaffung dann so, dass man sich erst nur kurz schlau machen will. Dann fängt man an, Rezensionen z.B. auf [email protected] zu lesen, dann die Testberichte, kauft Zeitschriften... Auf einmal ist man in irgendeinem Forum angemeldet und verbringt Ewigkeiten damit, sich durch 100-Seiten-Threads zu arbeiten. Dann weiß man, dass in einem halben Jahr oder so was Neues und Besseres rauskommt. Und dass dann das Aktuelle auch wieder billiger wird. Aber das ist ja eigentlich immer so... Schließlich kennt man so viele Pro's und Con's, dass man garnicht mehr weiter weiß und - da die Kohle u.U. mittlerweile auch so schon wieder ausgegeben wurde - erstmal wartet und garnichts kauft:
   

Ich denke mittlerweile, dass man was 100%iges sowieso nie bekommt oder sich einfach nicht leisten kann/will. 
Jede Kamera ist besser als garkeine. *--->* Kurz informieren/einlesen, Entscheidung treffen, kaufen, Erfahrungen sammeln!

Wieviele schöne Fotogelegenheiten hast du zum Beispiel in dieser langen "Bedenk-Phase" schon verpasst?


----------



## zaskar-le (2. Mai 2011)

Ach, ein klein wenig off-topic geht immer, zumal es ja für viele einfach interessant ist...

Bevor das Thema jedoch hier in epischer Breite (und es hat Potential dazu) diskutiert wird, verweise ich mal auf diesen Bereich des IBC. Hier kann man viel lesen, auch Kaufberatungen sind dabei und es werden reichlich Tipps gegeben. Einige dort scheinen ambitionierte Hobbyfotografen zu sein, so dass auch eine gewisse Substanz erkennbar ist.


----------



## gtbiker (2. Mai 2011)

MKAB schrieb:


> Da Kompaktkamers fast ausschließlich "kompakt" sind haben diese eben auch nur kleine Chips/Sensoren.


Auch da gibt es bedeutende Unterschiede in der Größe.
Das wars aber nu von meiner Seite, Kaffee ruft.


----------



## jkarwath (2. Mai 2011)

MKAB schrieb:


> @jkarwath:
> Aber eine D2H ist eine absolute Profikamera jenseits des Budgets der meisten Menschen  Ob solche Vergleiche (hier) was bringen?


Eine D2h kostet grad um 350 Euro, eine D1h gibts manchmal schon für 150 Euro. Aber selbst die billigste aktuelle Einsteiger - DSLR schlägt beide um längen was die Bildqualität angeht...


----------



## MKAB (2. Mai 2011)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Das wars aber nu von meiner Seite, Kaffee ruft.



Hast ja Recht, Entschuldigung, konnts mir nicht verkneifen 

Kaffee is ne gute Idee, mach jetzt auch mal Pause - Input gibbet ja nu genuch...


----------



## Blumenhummer (2. Mai 2011)

@MKAB: Du hast natürlich vollkommen recht: Man sollte aus einer solchen Kaufentscheidung keine Wissenschaft machen. Im vorliegenden Fall fällt es mir seltsamerweise ausgesprochen schwer, "zu Potte" zu kommen - obwohl ich sonst eher zu Bauchentscheidungen neige und auf das Geschreibsel der Revolverblättchen rein gar nichts gebe...



MKAB schrieb:


> Wieviele schöne Fotogelegenheiten hast du zum Beispiel in dieser langen "Bedenk-Phase" schon verpasst?



Gar nicht einmal so schrecklich viele. Mein KB-Geraffel steht mir ja nach wie vor zur Verfügung und ich kann gut damit leben, dass mich mein Fotofritze immer mitleidig belächelt, wenn ich ihm wieder einmal ein paar Filmpatronen zur Entwicklung überlasse. Etwas mehr "Druck" wäre einer schnellen Kaufentscheidung sicherlich zuträglich gewesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nafetsgurk (2. Mai 2011)

möchte gerne mal wieder ein rad sehen, sonst wirds mir
wie auf dem nachfolgenden bild...endzeitstimmung...


----------



## gtbiker (2. Mai 2011)

Na dann noch 3 Bildchen von gestern, hat meine Freundin gemacht.


----------



## wtb_rider (2. Mai 2011)

naja sie steht dir in nichts nach, dat blümchen ist ein toller schuss.
glückwunsch zur dame.
gruss kay


----------



## Nightstorm95 (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo Stefan,

auch in der digitalen Fotografie gilt: _"Der Fotograf macht das Bild u. bedient sich dabei einer Kamera"._

Man(n) benötigt keinen gigantischen od. sündhaft teuren Gerätefuhrpark, wenn's aber um richtig gute Fotos geht, kommst Du an einer Spiegelreflex nicht vorbei. Meine Erahrung dazu ... altbekannte Motive fängt man mit einer DSLR völlig neu ein.

Gerade bei schlechten Lichtverhältnissen, sich schnell bewegende Motive, die kreativen Möglichkeiten u. die reiche Palette an Zubehör .... 4 klare Vorteilen ggü einer Kompakten seien hier einmal genannt.

Als ambitionierter Hobbyfotograf ist die DSLR Pflicht; ich gehe noch einen Schritt weiter ... wer sich nur schöne Urlaubsfotos wünscht - auch hier empfehle ich ebenfalls den genannten Kameratyp.

Versuchs doch bitte mal im Laden Deines Vertrauens mit einer Leihkamera übers WE ... Du wirst Erfahrungen tätigen/erfahren, die in keinem Buch stehen.

Wenn Du Dich entschieden hast, nimm nicht ein Einsteigermodell, sondern wähle eine Kamera, die auch noch das nötige Potenzial für höhere Aufgaben mit sich bringt. Nicht immer ist der "Testsieger" auch die richtige Kamera.

LG ... Max


----------



## gtbiker (2. Mai 2011)

Danke Kay, werds weiterleiten


----------



## Horst Link (2. Mai 2011)

MKAB schrieb:


> Bei dem geilen Schloßbild würde ich versuchen, das Bild noch etwas gerader auszurichten.
> Ich hab das mal flink in PS gemacht - bei so vielen stürzenden Linien aber nicht leicht, außerdem ist es "um die Mitte verschoben" (gedachte Mittel-Linie durch Schloßturm, Bike und Aufnahmestandpunkt)   Vielleicht schon beim Fotografieren drauf achten, bei manchen Cams  kann man auch ein Gitternetz einblenden. Später mit "Objektivkorrektur" ist es nicht mehr so leicht...



Witzigerweise habe ich das Fotos schon durch den Entzerrer gezogen da ich beim besten Willen mit der Brennweite und dem Fotografenstandpunkt kein geschicktes Bild hinbekommen habe. Die Muskauer Treppe ist lang und meine Arme recht kurz 

Sehr schön was hier so geht. Ich für meinen Teil würde immer wieder eine DSLR kaufen und mir bewusst für den Tag Zeit nehmen ordentliche Fotos zu machen als eine KB Kamera immer mitzunehmen und dafür Abstriche in der Qualität machen. Meine Ausstattung ist D90 mit 16-85 Nikon Zoom. Schwer aber brauchbar. In letzter Zeit habe ich sehr oft mein altes F1.8 50mm Analog Nikkor mit was sehr viel leichter und schneller und schön schaaarf ist.

Your Horstigkeit


----------



## MKAB (2. Mai 2011)

@Horst:
Also brauchst du das bearbeitete nicht? Dann lösche ich es vonner Festpladde... Das andere soll weg/kann bleiben?



Horst Link schrieb:


> ...oft mein altes F1.8 50mm Analog Nikkor



Jaaa! Das sollte in keiner Ausrüstung fehlen  
Gibts ja auch schon gut gebraucht unter 100 Euro, bestes Preis-Leistungs-Verhätnis!!


----------



## Blumenhummer (2. Mai 2011)

Horst Link schrieb:


> D90 mit 16-85



Das klingt nach einer horstlichen Lösung...



MKAB schrieb:


> Jaaa!



Gibt es bei den aktuellen Festbrennweiten aus dem Hause Nikon klare Empfehlungen? Ich wühle mich immer wieder durch Photozone, sehe dadurch aber nur bedingt klarer...


----------



## MKAB (3. Mai 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Das klingt nach einer horstlichen Lösung...



Ansichtssache...
Ich persönlich würde das Geld definitiv lieber in ein Tamron oder Sigma mit durchgehender 2.8er Blende investieren, z.B. in das [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Tamron-17-50mm-digitales-Objektiv-Filtergewinde/dp/B0013DAWPQ/ref=sr_1_4?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1304375017&sr=1-4"]hier[/ame] bzw, den bildstabilisierten [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Tamron-17-50mm-Objektiv-Filtergewinde-bildstabilisiert/dp/B002OED6ZG/ref=sr_1_3?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1304375186&sr=1-3"]Nachfolger[/ame]. Ersteres benutze ich seit Jahren, ist mein "Immerdrauf" und wirklich zu empfehlen... Die gesparten 200-300 Euro könnteste dann für anderes Equipment beiseite legen 



Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Gibt es bei den aktuellen Festbrennweiten aus dem Hause Nikon klare Empfehlungen? Ich wühle mich immer wieder durch Photozone, sehe dadurch aber nur bedingt klarer...



Naja, empfehlen kann man die meisten  
Sind halt sehr teuer und teilweise auch nur für bestimmte Zwecke geeignet. Das 85er F1.8 ist z.B. sehr beliebt (Portrait).
Das 50mm 1.8er ist halt sehr günstig für die Abbildungsleistung und mit der Brennweite kann man mMn auch einiges anfangen... 

Neben Photozone kann ich http://www.fredmiranda.com/reviews/ auch sehr empfehlen. Da gibts Feedback von Usern 


Sorry wegen der [email protected]  Wusste nicht, wie ich die Links sonst hätte setzen sollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jkarwath (3. Mai 2011)

Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit, ältere, manuell zu fokussierende Festbrennweiten zu verwenden. Bei Nikon ist man da leider auf Objektive mit Nikon Anschluss beschränkt. An so ziemlich alle anderen Kamerasystemen lassen sich mittels Adater preiswerte M42 Objektive montieren (Bei Nikon auch, aber man kann nicht auf unendlich scharfstellen).


----------



## Blumenhummer (3. Mai 2011)

@MKAB: Vielen herzlichen Dank für die Übermittlung des Links! Das schaut nach einer wirklich interessanten Seite aus, die ich bislang noch überhaupt nicht kannte. Da werde ich mich unter anderem in Sachen Festbrennweiten ein wenig umschauen. Mit Objektiven von Fremdherstellern habe ich in der Vergangenheit nicht immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Es mag ein wenig kindisch sein, aber davon werde ich wohl lieber die Finger lassen. 

@jkarwath: Gerade Nikon unterscheidet ja relativ strikt zwischen den DX- und den FX-Objektiven. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, macht es (markenunabhängig) aufgrund der unvermeidlichen Bildbeschneidung keinen Sinn, ein DX-Objektiv an einem FX-Gehäuse zu betreiben. Aber wie schaut es in umgekehrter Richtung aus? Dass es zu einer Brennweitenveränderung kommt, ist mir klar. Ist zudem auch mit Qualitätseinbußen zu rechnen? Sollte man im Zusammenspiel mit einem DX-Gehäuse bei einem kompletten Neukauf idealerweise ausschließlich DX-Objektive verwenden oder bietet es sich eher an, auf bestimmte FX-Pendants zurückzugreifen?


----------



## MKAB (3. Mai 2011)

@Blumenhummer:
Ich verstehe deine Vorbehalte gegenüber Fremdherstellern. In einschlägigen Foren bekommt man den Eindruck "enormer Qualitätsschwankungen"  Naja, mMn ist das höchstens die halbe Wahrheit. Es gibt Möglichkeiten, ein neues Objektiv erstmal ausgiebig zu testen, z.B. auch auf Front-/Backfocussing. Zur Not umtauschen. Ich habe mit Sigma und Tamron bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht (habe/hatte 5 Objektive von diesen Herstellern). Aber jedem seins 

Bei den DX-/FX-Objektiven wirfst du vielleicht etwas durcheinander.
Das FX-Format ist das Vollformat von Nikon (also ab D700 aufwärts). Die Linsen sind deutlich teurer als DXe, weil für einen größeren Sensor gemacht. Es macht sehr wenig Sinn, ein solches Objektiv für einen kleinen Sensor (wie ihn alle DSLRs mit Crop-Faktor haben) zu kaufen. Benutzen geht natürlich. Man kann ja auch in Maßanzug und Lackschuhen zum Grillen & Fußball bei den Kumpels aufkreuzen  
DX-Objektiv an einer Vollformat geht auch, aber da hast du deutliche Einbußen - wie du ja schon schriebst...

Würde für eine DX-Kamera auch nur DX-Objektive benutzen. Da gibt es von Einsteiger bis Profi alles was man braucht.
Es sei denn, du hast (a) zu viel Geld oder (b) planst vielleicht einen späteren Umstieg auf Vollformat.


----------



## black-panther (3. Mai 2011)

Ihr könntet dazu auch 'n eigenes Thema eröffnen und hier wieder mehr Bilder sprechen lassen


----------



## divergent! (3. Mai 2011)

rischtisch


----------



## Blumenhummer (3. Mai 2011)

black-panther schrieb:


> Ihr könntet dazu auch 'n eigenes Thema eröffnen



Die Idee finde ich gar nicht verkehrt. Zu sehr in Richtung off-topic sollte die Geschichte hier natürlich nicht abdriften. Vielleicht kann der Christian ja netterweise aus den betreffenden Beiträgen tatsächlich so etwas wie den "Die richtige Ausrüstung für die Anfertigung galerietauglicher Bilder"-Thread machen!? Irgendwie fände ich es schon schade, wenn die Unterhaltung im Foto- und Videotechnik-Nirvana verschwände...

@MKAB: Meine Abneigung gegenüber Objektiven von Fremdherstellern basiert nicht nur auf der Lektüre fremder Erfahrungsberichte, sondern auch auf eigenen unerfreulichen Erlebnissen. So erinnere ich mich beispielsweise noch lebhaft an ein sich in seine Bestandteile zerlegendes Tamron-Objektiv und ein laut Minolta aufgrund des allzu innigen Kontaktes mit verschiedenen Objektiven des Herstellers Sigma zerstörtes Bajonett einer Dynax 9 im familiären Umfeld. Der Behauptung des Kameraherstellers, dass die Objektivauswahl für das Entstehen der Beschädigungen verantwortlich war, stand ich zunächst sehr skeptisch gegenüber. Die Nachfolgekamera des gleichen Typs verrichtet jedoch meines Wissens bei ausschließlicher Verwendung hauseigener Objektive bis zum heutigen Tag anstandslos ihren Dienst. Irgendetwas scheint also doch an der Geschichte drangewesen zu sein. Andererseits schwört beispielsweise ein guter (und sehr fotoerfahrener) Bekannter auf einige Linsen aus dem Hause Tokina und weiß hier ausschließlich Positives zu berichten.

In Sachen DX-/FX-Format fehlt(e) mir zugegebenermaßen in der Tat der Durchblick. Deinen Ausführungen vermag ich durchaus zu folgen. Im Prinzip sind diese ja auch vollkommen logisch: FX-Objektive gehören an FX-Gehäuse und DX-Objektive an DX-Gehäuse. Mir waren in einem Geschäft hier vor Ort nur seltsamerweise für eine D90 ausschließlich FX-Objektive empfohlen worden. Daher meine Verwirrung.  Die fachliche Untersützung in Sachen Nikon durch die Händlerschaft ist nach meinen Erfahrungen leider durchaus verbesserungswürdig. Bei Canon wüsste ich dank des mit meiner Frau und mir befreundeten Fotografen, an wen ich mich hinsichtlich des Erwerbs der neuen Ausrüstung vertrauensvoll wenden könnte. Bei Nikon schaut das bedauerlicherweise anders aus. Einen späteren Umstieg auf eine Vollformatkamera halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich. Vor diesem Hintergrund und insbesondere in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass ich leider keineswegs über zu viel Geld verfüge, würde ich ein unnötig hohes Investitionsvolumen (nicht nur aber) auch bei den Objektiven gerne vermeiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (3. Mai 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Die Idee finde ich gar nicht verkehrt. Zu sehr in Richtung off-topic sollte die Geschichte hier natürlich nicht abdriften. Vielleicht kann der Christian ja netterweise aus den betreffenden Beiträgen tatsächlich so etwas wie den "Die richtige Ausrüstung für die Anfertigung galerietauglicher Bilder"-Thread machen!? Irgendwie fände ich es schon schade, wenn die Unterhaltung im Foto- und Videotechnik-Nirvana verschwände...


 
 genau so war das auch gemeint


----------



## Rockyman (3. Mai 2011)

black-panther schrieb:


> Ihr könntet dazu auch 'n eigenes Thema eröffnen und hier wieder mehr Bilder sprechen lassen



Genau 

Und da ich die ganze Chose losgetreten habe, lege ich gerade mal nach...
Aber nicht ohne nochmal mein ernsthaftes Staunen zum Ausdruck gebracht zu haben. Die Kompetenz, Hilfsbereitschaft und Lebendigkeit in diesem Forum erstaunen mich immer wieder 
Vielen Dank Leute!
Ich bin also so zu sagen "ready for DSLR". Bis dahin müsst ihr euch aber noch mit Fotos von meiner "Minizwetschge" begnügen 

Und weil das Wetter heute nicht so berauschend war gibt es ein Indoor-Bild





Bikergruss,  Rocky


----------



## jkarwath (4. Mai 2011)

Ich liebe diese Marin Lackierung!

Und bevor man uns hier lüncht - und ich finde es persönlich auch schade den Fred mit den schönen Fotos zuzumüllen - könnten wir hier weiterdiskutieren:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8274273#post8274273


----------



## Blumenhummer (4. Mai 2011)

jkarwath schrieb:


> hier weiterdiskutieren



Gute Idee...


----------



## Ianus (4. Mai 2011)

Abendstimmung im Weinberg....


----------



## Blumenhummer (4. Mai 2011)

Das schaut ja fast nach Toskana aus...


----------



## nafetsgurk (4. Mai 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Das schaut ja fast nach Toskana aus...



ja, die schwäbische...


----------



## divergent! (5. Mai 2011)

bist gerne in den weinbergen oder?


----------



## black-panther (5. Mai 2011)

wer nicht ^^
besonders wenn, wie bei uns, mitten am Weinberg noch ne Schänke steht


----------



## nafetsgurk (5. Mai 2011)

schönes wetter = bastelstunde...das sbike passend zum fiesta.
alles alt: auto - bike + am ältesten der fahrer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (6. Mai 2011)

sehr schön. so eins hatte mein nachbar auch mal. dann hat ers in ner abfahrt auf papierkorbgröße zusammengefaltet


----------



## Splatter666 (6. Mai 2011)

Fiesta is klein, Fiesta is mein, kann niemand drin sitzen, nur ich armes Schwei* 

Sorry, den Spruch musste ich mir früher immer anhören...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## nafetsgurk (6. Mai 2011)

kannte ich gar nicht den spruch...
ist aber ein wahres raumwunder die karre - da ging früher sogar
der downhiller rein, ohne was abzubauen...


----------



## Nader (6. Mai 2011)

schön ist es heute


----------



## schnegg314 (6. Mai 2011)

Feierabend-Fahrt in den Sonnenuntergang:


----------



## .jan (7. Mai 2011)

Das Marin gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut...


----------



## stefan9113 (7. Mai 2011)

richtig sommerlich, zum Glück früh auf dem Berg, dann kann man es aushalten, noch sind die kleinen blauen geschlossen ...





etwas später, in voller Pracht ...





bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (8. Mai 2011)

Bei uns wir's auch langsam sommerlich 

















Grüsse Franky


----------



## MKAB (8. Mai 2011)

Hey Frank, geile Fotos 

(Neues?) Fisheye? Marke? Empfehlung?

Überlege auch schon ne Weile, ob ich mein UWW verkaufe und mir stattdessen ein Bullauge ins Repertoire hole...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (8. Mai 2011)

Ja,
8mm Fisheye  Sehr preiswert, gibts von Samyang oder von Walimex 
Grüsse Franky


----------



## nafetsgurk (8. Mai 2011)

wetter schön, rennrad gefahren, sbike fertig + akku im ar...


----------



## gtbiker (8. Mai 2011)

Ey Franky, da war ich auch "vor kurzem" erst....schicke Bilder haste gemacht


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (8. Mai 2011)

Saugeil Tewje  Pumpspeicherwerk Markersbach, Oberbecken, und gleich erkannt 
Grüsse Franky


----------



## gtbiker (8. Mai 2011)

So schauts aus


----------



## .jan (8. Mai 2011)

Ich war heute hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (8. Mai 2011)

Überall Merlin's


----------



## 2RadBanause (8. Mai 2011)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Ja,
> 8mm Fisheye  Sehr preiswert, gibts von Samyang oder von Walimex
> Grüsse Franky


 Schönes Spielzeug, geiles Rapsbild!


----------



## Perico (9. Mai 2011)

gestern abend auf dem Hochgern......mit kleiner Kamera


----------



## Ianus (9. Mai 2011)

Manchmal bin ich richtig neidisch auf diejenigen, die eine Feíerabendrunde in so einer traumhaften Landschaft machen können....


----------



## gtbiker (9. Mai 2011)




----------



## mauricer (9. Mai 2011)

@perico

und nu kommst du wieder mit deinen gipfelbildern....


----------



## höhenangst (9. Mai 2011)

ich hab auch eins von heute , allerdings nur von der Ferne


----------



## 2RadBanause (9. Mai 2011)

@gtbiker Ist das mit der Schlange gestellt (Eisspray ), oder wie hast Du das gemacht?


----------



## gtbiker (9. Mai 2011)

Nene, ist doch nur ne kleine Blindschleiche, die sind ganz handzahm.


----------



## aggressor2 (9. Mai 2011)

ich glaub das zauberwort heißt hier 'blindschleiche'.
edit: mist 9min zu spät. das kommt davon, wenn man fahrradvideos nebenbei kuckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perico (9. Mai 2011)

@mauricer und @ianus

... Freund beim Alpencross. Da könnt ich dann immer neidisch werden. 

Gruß Perico


----------



## mauricer (10. Mai 2011)

jetzt hoer schon auf.....


----------



## magas (10. Mai 2011)

@ perico

wo genau ist das ?

irgendwie kommt mir das bekannt vor - osttirol, defereggental rauf zur neuen reichenberger hütte  kann mich aber auch täuschen


----------



## Perico (10. Mai 2011)

magas schrieb:


> @ perico
> 
> wo genau ist das ?
> 
> irgendwie kommt mir das bekannt vor - osttirol, defereggental rauf zur neuen reichenberger hütte  kann mich aber auch täuschen



....wo dass genau ist muß ich leider passen. Ist aber auf alle Fälle in den Dolomiten , Nähe Val Duron.


----------



## NuckChorris (10. Mai 2011)

Leider ohne Berge... 
Abendrunde mit dem Kneipenbomber - Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht. 












Grüße und gute Nacht,
NuckChorris


----------



## gtbiker (10. Mai 2011)

Schicke Bilder!


----------



## .jan (11. Mai 2011)

Jepp.


----------



## NuckChorris (11. Mai 2011)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Schicke Bilder!





.jan schrieb:


> Jepp.


Danke ihr beiden! @gtbiker: Habe mich ein bisschen von deinen Bildern inspirieren lassen, die sind auch meist sehr stimmungsvoll.


----------



## Ianus (13. Mai 2011)

Feierabendrund mit Blick aufs Stuttgarter Frühlingsfest, dem kleinen Ableger des herbstlichen kollektiven Massenbesäufnisses, dem Cannstatter Wasen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perico (13. Mai 2011)

....von der Arbeit nach Hause.










Gruß Perico

@Christof, kennst den Weg noch ?


----------



## black-panther (13. Mai 2011)

traumhafter Heimweg


----------



## divergent! (14. Mai 2011)

ich war heute gehacktes kaufen...klingt komisch is aber so. nunja gehacktes, am besten in lecker gibts im edeka. dafür muss ich aber 15km fahren. macht mir nix aus weil arbeitsweg aber freundin und nachbar wollten mit. also heute gemütlich mit 2 rucksäcken losgetingelt. beide waren stolz wie bolle als sie die strecke geschafft hatten...retour wollte ich aber durchn wald rollern...trotz genörgel fanden sie es gut.

kurzer schnappschuß mit mir und meinem weibchen:





da ich ja mit der ratte unterwegs war und in naumburg grad oldtimertreff war dachte ich da müssen wir hin. leider waren die meisten auf ner ausfahrt aber 2 schöne exemplare die mich ja sehr begeisterten hab ich dann doch erwischt.





yeeahh den hätte ich zu gerne gehört










so und jetzt gibts hamburger vom grill........


----------



## thomasg2466 (14. Mai 2011)

so´n frontumbau und dann nen h-kennzeichen?


----------



## GT-Sassy (15. Mai 2011)

Der Umbau muß nur Zeitgemäß sein. Und er sieht auch so aus.


----------



## divergent! (15. Mai 2011)

wär mir ehrlich gesagt egal...der hobel is einfach nur geil. fertig aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. Mai 2011)

"H" Kennzeichen werden auch bei uns nach Gutdünken vergeben  Und mit den Amischlusen kennen sich die wenigsten Tüvprüfer aus, also redet man dem mit etwas Glück auch so eine Front als Zeitgenössig ein  Und der Ölkühler hinterm Grill ist bestimmt auch nicht da um den Serienmotor zu unterstützen .....


----------



## thomasg2466 (15. Mai 2011)

ölkühler is für getriebe jedacht


----------



## aggressor2 (15. Mai 2011)

gestern früh ne kleine eingängige aufwachrunde mit kumpel und endlich mal wieder ne kamera in der hand gehabt.

das bild hab ich allerdings nich geschossen





die aber















der neue lrs macht sich gut. rollt wie sau. hinten steckt ne eno drin, das bild is aber nich so gut geworden.






wir sind zwei wirklich sehr schöne trails gefahrn. vom ersten gibts aber kein bild. da war der weg zu toll zum anhalten.






und nochn äktschnbild, dass ich nich selber geschossen hab


----------



## Nader (15. Mai 2011)

sehr schöne Bilder 

Heute wars hier im Norden nicht ganz so schön aber es gab immer wieder Sonne. 

Diesen interessanten Radständer habe ich heute irgendwo im Nordosten von Hamburg entdeckt 





Es gab einfach zu wenig Sonne, um schöne Bilder zu machen


----------



## wtb_rider (15. Mai 2011)

hallo alle

war heut auch unterwegs, und wer mit diesem bild errät womit ich unterwegs war, schaltet noch ein zwei bildchen frei.





gruss kay


----------



## aggressor2 (15. Mai 2011)

grove x


----------



## wtb_rider (15. Mai 2011)

ach jott det ging ja schneller als ich dachte, nuja versprochen ist versprochen.

hier isset!
schwarzer adler auf schwarzem grund!

















bei dem bild ist der wald wirlich 2 geteilt. links trocken rechts grün, das ist der knaller wenn man da durch fährt.













bis denn gruss kay


----------



## argh (15. Mai 2011)

Kay- schöner Adler vor schönem Grund.

Bis bald...


----------



## Ianus (15. Mai 2011)

Heute mal zu zweit unterwegs gewesen.....


----------



## wtb_rider (15. Mai 2011)

wat ist denn mit der p bone nicht in ordnung?

gruss kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mini.tom (15. Mai 2011)

Hurra es geht bergab Papa .....



wir waren auch unterwegs 
thanks
tom


----------



## zaskar-le (15. Mai 2011)

Schönes Bild. Früh übt sich! 

Aber wo ist das Yeti? Gab's sowas nicht auch mal als Dreirad? Da musst Du noch dran arbeiten!


----------



## argh (16. Mai 2011)

Ob Tom... Sie ist aber schnell groß geworden...


----------



## aal (16. Mai 2011)




----------



## Ianus (16. Mai 2011)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> wat ist denn mit der p bone nicht in ordnung?
> 
> gruss kay


 
Was soll da nicht in Ordnung sein?


----------



## S-BEND (16. Mai 2011)

Ich war zwar nicht mit dem Rad unterwegs, aber trotzdem.
Gestern auf dem ehemaligen Flughafen Tempelhof, mitten in Berlin.




Gruß


----------



## argh (17. Mai 2011)

Sehr schöner Schnappschuss!


----------



## Lamima (17. Mai 2011)

Das Wetter war heute - naja - aber an einer schönen Runde konnte mich das auch nicht hindern


----------



## chowi (17. Mai 2011)

aal schrieb:


>



Geil, der Punisher, zum Glück nicht 20"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## höhenangst (18. Mai 2011)

vor 2 Stunden geknipst













Gute Nacht


----------



## Blumenhummer (18. Mai 2011)

Schöne Stimmung!


----------



## ph0 (19. Mai 2011)

_ph0_


----------



## epic2006 (19. Mai 2011)

So, der Lars und ich aren heute auch mal wieder unterwegs, über Schalke nach Clausthal über Hahnenklee zurück nach Goslar. Neon war angesagt.





















Gruß Lars und Gerrit


----------



## Armino (19. Mai 2011)

das xizang ist jedesmal eine augenweide...


----------



## epic2006 (20. Mai 2011)

Danke, aber das Yeti steht dem meiner Meinunng nach in nichts nach. Hab es auch das erste Mal fertig aufgebaut gesehen und muss sagen, dass es wirklich gelungen ist!

Heute steht das Wetter hier etwas auf der Kippe, mal schauen, evtl gibts heute Abend neue Bilder....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Armino (20. Mai 2011)

das ultimate ist natürlich auch nicht zu verachten...im gegenteil war immer ein alter wunsch von mir ein ultimate oder arc- kommt zeit kommt rad 

dann viel spass bei der heutigen tour!


----------



## MKAB (20. Mai 2011)

Bereits gestern kleine Feierabendrunde zum lokalen Badesee mit Biergartenterrasse 

Mit dabei: Z. Askar und Justus W. Eizen


----------



## .jan (20. Mai 2011)

Ich krieg' Durst...


----------



## Koe (20. Mai 2011)

kurze runde mit den neu montierten kettenblättern und gegenhalter.

so richtig mag mir das setup aber noch nicht gefallen. die tage mach ich noch besser bilder. naja wird halt weiter ausprobiert.

habt ihr noch ideen oder anregungen.

euch allen noch ein schönes wochenende.

gruß

stefan


----------



## gtbiker (20. Mai 2011)




----------



## euphras (21. Mai 2011)

gtbiker schrieb:


>



Wie hieß diese Technik zur Darstellung von Perspektive/Distanz noch gleich?! 

Tolles Foto, Tewje!  Ich suche gerade in GEarth nach einer location für eine ähnliche Gliederung der Ebenen.


----------



## gtbiker (21. Mai 2011)

Danke 
Hab leider keine Ahnung was für eine Technik du meinst, ist nur ein normales Foto.


----------



## divergent! (21. Mai 2011)

bei tewje hats halt gestern geregnet. einfaches schwarz-weiß foto denke ich


----------



## Ianus (22. Mai 2011)

Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund....


----------



## pottsblizz (22. Mai 2011)

STAHLWERK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chowi (22. Mai 2011)

Ianus schrieb:


> Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund....




Ach, wenn ich meinen Allerwertesten mal so früh hoch kriegen würde!
Gruß chowi


----------



## Ianus (22. Mai 2011)

chowi schrieb:


> Ach, wenn ich meinen Allerwertesten mal so früh hoch kriegen würde!
> Gruß chowi


 
Es ist auch für mich jedesmal eine Überwindung (Wecker geht um halb 5), es lohnt sich aber. Strassen, Parks, Wanderwege sind wie leergefegt. Ist mittlerweile auch die einzige Zeit, wo man noch recht ungestört rennradfahren kann. Keiner der zu knapp an einem vorbeirauscht oder einem hektisch und nötigend auf den Radweg verweisen möchte.


----------



## .jan (22. Mai 2011)

@Ianus: Sehr stimmungsvolle Bilder. Mir geht es leider wie Chowi...


----------



## Ianus (22. Mai 2011)

.jan schrieb:


> @Ianus: Sehr stimmungsvolle Bilder. Mir geht es leider wie Chowi...


 
Danke.. 

Leider hat die ganze Serie einen leichten Hauch Unschärfe...... nervt mich etwas.


----------



## Guru (22. Mai 2011)

War wahrscheinlich die Linse bissl angelaufen. Find ich aber nicht tragisch


----------



## euphras (22. Mai 2011)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Danke
> Hab leider keine Ahnung was für eine Technik du meinst, ist nur ein normales Foto.



Hab´s mal rausgesucht, nennt sich Farb-/Luft-Perspektive.


----------



## gtbiker (22. Mai 2011)

merci


----------



## Nader (22. Mai 2011)

heute mit Kindern in einem Park, wo viele Dämonen raus gewachsen sind 



























..und ich hatte auch mein Spaß mit Papas Marin


----------



## nafetsgurk (22. Mai 2011)

schön nass wars...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockyman (22. Mai 2011)

War heute auch schon früh unterwegs...

























Bikergruss


----------



## Ianus (22. Mai 2011)

nafetsgurk schrieb:


> schön nass wars...



Die gleiche Stelle ein paar Stunden zuvor.....


----------



## nafetsgurk (22. Mai 2011)

da hatte sogar der springbrunnen noch nachtruhe...


----------



## Nader (22. Mai 2011)

Rockyman schrieb:


>



sehr schönes Foto  hast du bestimmt eine neue Kamera


----------



## zaskar-le (22. Mai 2011)




----------



## Rockyman (22. Mai 2011)

Nader schrieb:


> sehr schönes Foto  hast du bestimmt eine neue Kamera



Hallo Nader

Danke - ja klar, habe etwas aufgerüstet! 
Tja nach der ausgiebigen Kaufberatung in diesem Forum wollte ich es natürlich wissen 
Macht auch richtig Spass damit zu spielen...













Bikergruss,  Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euphras (22. Mai 2011)

Bin auch nass geworden...


----------



## MKAB (22. Mai 2011)

@zaskra-le:
Haben die dich mit dem Radl durchn Drive-In gelassen?


----------



## zaskar-le (23. Mai 2011)

MKAB schrieb:


> Drive-In



Genau so war's


----------



## newt3 (23. Mai 2011)

gehört hier eher weniger rein, weil
->rennrad (aber natürlich auch schon fast classic, peugeot cologne mit 105sc sti)
->und es war nicht heute nachmittag sondern gestern vormittag


Badestelle in der Spree am Ortsausgang Hangelsberg (richtung fürstenwalde).
(einige der leute die hier die rauchfangswerderrunde fahren werden sicherlich dort auch schonmal gelandet sein...)

und meinen renner hab ich natürlich nicht durch den sand geschoben  sondern dorthin getragen, wie man gut an der fehlden fahr/schiebespur sehen kann.

bei dem schönen und klarem wasser gabs natürlich 'ne kurze erfrischung.





die kippen sind natürlich nicht von mir. der raucher ist leider in den allermeisten fällen ein ignorantes dreckschwein wie man immerwieder feststellen darf! (und leute die im auto getränke konsumieren oft keinen deut besser...was vor dem pfand die dose im straßengraben war ist heute der coffee-to-go becher)


----------



## newt3 (23. Mai 2011)

mein etto! (falsche jahreszeit: so sa das grass an einem sonnigen oktobertag 2010 aus).


----------



## epic2006 (23. Mai 2011)

So, die Bilder von gestern, eine dann doch länger gewordene Runde durch den Harz, rauf zur Okertalsperre:



immer schön oben bleiben



und zu den hier ja mittlerweile bekannten Kästeklippen.



ein Bild von Lars beim Radlausrichten darf nicht fehlen, nochmal für hübsch:



und wieder startklar machen:



eigentlich wollten wir ja den Altenaumarathon mitfahren, aber das gute Wetter lud dann doch eher zu einer ausgiebigen Genusstour ein. Am Ende waren es dann knappe 57Km und 990 Höhenmeter, Spaß hats gemacht und mal wieder ein Danke nach Goslar für den netten Urlaub!

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## .jan (23. Mai 2011)

Irgendwann muss ich auch mal in den Harz...


----------



## argh (23. Mai 2011)

gute idee jan!

gerrit und lars: schöne impressionen! seid ihr trocken nach hause gekommen oder hat euch der regen noch erwischt?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (23. Mai 2011)

Ich hab heute dem Alpi mal die Erzgebirgstrails gezeigt  :





Und hier noch mal als Ganzes, und 1000 Dank an Kay 





Grüsse Franky


----------



## hendr1k (23. Mai 2011)

Tolles Bike & coole Reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (23. Mai 2011)

Erzgebirge sieht auch nett aus!

@jan: unbedingt. und unbedingt mit local-guide, es lohnt sich!

@arne: klar sind wir trocken nach Hause gekommen, bei uns regnets nur, wenn wir keine Regenklamotten dabei haben und diesmal hatten wir.


----------



## pago79 (23. Mai 2011)

Franky, das alpi gefällt könnte aber ruhig noch ein paar Farbtupfer vertragen...

Warum nur, wußte ich, daß wieder so ein Bild von mir kommt...
Mal wieder eine schöne tour gewesen, der Regen ging ja erst später loß.

Heute nur kleine Feierabendrunde allein.




Gruß
Lars


----------



## wtb_rider (23. Mai 2011)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Ich hab heute dem Alpi mal die Erzgebirgstrails gezeigt  :
> 
> 1000 Dank an Kay
> 
> Grüsse Franky



gern geschehen, und ick komm dih auf jeden fall mal irgendwann besuchen und dann kannste mich schön abziehen,...

gruss kay


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (24. Mai 2011)

pago79 schrieb:


> Franky, das alpi gefällt könnte aber ruhig noch ein paar Farbtupfer vertragen...
> Gruß
> Lars



Stimmt Lars, neon-grün-gelbe Zughüllen wären noch top  Aber woher nehmen....

Grüsse Franky


----------



## epic2006 (24. Mai 2011)

So, wieder daheim stand heute in der Früh mal wieder eine kleine Tour an, also ab auf den Blomberg, rüber zum Zwiesel und schauen wo man dann nachher rauskommt:















Ein einmal und nie wieder Weg....



....mit Bachlauf hinter Kuppe, das vorher zu wissen wäre weniger schmerzhaft gewesen...



Zum Ausklang dann noch Wiesen-



und Waldtrails







700HM auf 23Km, hat gepasst. Bis zum Nächsten,

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## .jan (24. Mai 2011)

Boah... Wunderschön. Da kann man ja glatt neidisch werden.


----------



## MKAB (24. Mai 2011)

.jan schrieb:


> Boah... Wunderschön. Da kann man ja glatt neidisch werden.



+1 dafür

_N-E-I-D_

Erstens: fürs superschöne Terrain
Zweitens: fürs Radl (bei mir wirds noch ewig dauern)


----------



## mauricer (24. Mai 2011)

hammer. da hast du aber in den letzten tagen ordentlich was geschafft (aufm bike).


----------



## epic2006 (24. Mai 2011)

mauricer schrieb:


> hammer. da hast du aber in den letzten tagen ordentlich was geschafft (aufm bike).



jupp, habe Urlaub und nix zu schrauben, dass ist dann gut für die Figur, das Konto und die Kondition.

Wen die Landschaft hier reizt, es gibt haufenweise Pensionen, Hotels und nette Gästehäuser, ich würd mich selbstredend als Guide anbieten und bei der Zimersuche behilflich sein.

Bis einschl. WE sind noch zwei/drei Touren geplant, evtl. Juifen, Aueralm, Schronbachtal oder mal was ganz neues, mal schaun was die Lust und das Wetter so machen.

Bis dann und danke für die Komplimente, ich geh bzw fahr jetzt erstmal Xizang reparieren...wieder 25km, sc***ß outsourcing.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (24. Mai 2011)

Wirklich herrliches Wetter heute ..... optimal für 'ne kleine Ausfahrt Nicht gerade classic, aber man fühlt sich auch nicht gerade up to date .....


----------



## nafetsgurk (24. Mai 2011)

schönes wetter + schön windig...





















+ endlich auch nen schönen lenker...


----------



## pago79 (24. Mai 2011)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Bis einschl. WE sind noch zwei/drei Touren geplant, evtl. Juifen, Aueralm, Schronbachtal oder mal was ganz neues, mal schaun was die Lust und das Wetter so machen.
> 
> Bis dann und danke für die Komplimente, ich geh bzw fahr jetzt erstmal Xizang reparieren...wieder 25km, sc***ß outsourcing.



Ich will auch mal wieder Aueralm fahren...

Was hast denn nu zu Glump gefahren? Oder hat der Trailgott schon wieder opfer gefordert?

Gruß
Lars


----------



## epic2006 (24. Mai 2011)

Ach, der Steueratz war wieder locker, die Naben etwas rau und die Montagepaste aus dem Sitzrohr ausgerieben, Laufräder etwas mitgenommen und unrund, alles so Kleinigkeiten halt. Ausserdem ist am WE der TI-Freilauf angekommen, der gehörte natürlich gleich eingebaut.

Zur Werkstatt gings mit dem zu reparierenden Objekt, der Heimweg natürlich auch:



diesmal 27Km, dafür nur ca. 70HM.

Morgen geht´s ins Schronbachtal, sagt die Regierung....

Bis dann.


----------



## varadero (25. Mai 2011)

mein 91er SCOTT ProRacing (hauptsächlich mein Winterrad) jetzt mit Magura HS22 [email protected]:



 

 

 



aber leider auch mit vielen _nicht ganz_ passenden Teilen :-(


----------



## epic2006 (25. Mai 2011)

Das Marin finde ich einfach NEON

Heute dann über den Sylvensteinsee durchs Schronbachtal in die Jachenau:



unter Aufsicht:



Schronbach:







und ein einsamer Enzian:



timecorrectes Trikot ging heute leider nicht, der Stapel war aufgebraucht




Bis zum Nächsten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Armino (25. Mai 2011)

sehr schöne fotos....und respekt das du dir das alles noch ungefedert antust..


----------



## nafetsgurk (25. Mai 2011)

auch wenns kein kult ( son blödes wort ) ist + wird,
damals warn die corratec räder noch schön...
hatte von 1992 -.... auch eins.


----------



## epic2006 (25. Mai 2011)

Armino schrieb:


> sehr schöne fotos....und respekt das du dir das alles noch ungefedert antust..



Danke. Ungefedert ist hier kein Problem, gerade heute war fast alles Forstautobahn und ´91 war da eh noch nicht viel mit Federung, also was soll ich machen. Andere bergtaugliche Bikes hab ich gerade nicht...

Mal schaun was morgen geht....

bei den Corratecs fand ich die BOWs immer(noch) recht schick    *duckundweg*


----------



## Armino (25. Mai 2011)

hatte heute auch autobahn und forstautobahn- die anstiege und ebenen sind ja ok aber bergab finde ich merkt es schon extrem aber früher ging es ja auch  hoffentlich kommt morgen kein überraschender flusslauf - viel spass!


----------



## gtbiker (25. Mai 2011)

Begegnung am Wasser


----------



## Ianus (29. Mai 2011)

Heute morgen um halb 5 hab ich mich nach den ersten Kurbelumdrehungen echt gefragt, ob ich noch ganz dicht bin.... war ich noch müde. Aber hat sich gelohnt ......










Das ist bald eine Autobahn.... Skater, Rennradler, Spaziergänger, Kinderwägen etc.


----------



## cschrahe (29. Mai 2011)

Heute mal wieder mit den Kindern zum nahgelegenen Kloster Heiligenbronn, ein bisschen Schokolade bei den Nonnen abstauben 

Mein Sohn war Anfangs nicht so motiviert




Meine Tochter hatte das Ziel schon fest im Blick 




Dann waren wir schließlich da ...




Und mit ein paar Stücken Schokolade im Bauch und der Aussicht auf leckeres Mittagessen zu Hause, gings dann auf dem Heimweg bei meinem Sohn auf einmal ganz locker 




Schönen Sonntag Euch allen,
Gruß, Christof


----------



## kadaverfleisch (29. Mai 2011)

Toll Christof, wenn du mal ein bisserl Luft hast, ruf doch mal durch wegen dem Bike für Tatjana 

Gruss
Micha


----------



## nafetsgurk (29. Mai 2011)

@ ianus...das war ein teil meiner runde von letzter woche...

heute 2 alte säcke auf tour : fahrer bj. 1962 - bike bj. 1988.....
schei... nextes jahr werd ich 50, das erste drittel ist schon rum...


----------



## wtb_rider (29. Mai 2011)

hallo zusammen.

kaum das ich endlich die lang ersehnte berziege mein eigen nennen durfte, musste ich heute feststellen das sie mir ausgebüchst war.





da ich mir alleine nicht zu helfen wusste habe ich kurzerhand den revierförster martin angerufen und bat ihn mir bei meiner suche nach dem zieglein zu helfen. 





mit seiner brandenburger gebietskenntnis schien er mir wie der absolut richtige für diesen job. er hat natürlich zugesagt und nun begann die abenteuerliche reise.
also etschlossen wir uns kurzerhand sein gefährt für die warscheinlich schwere suche zu benutzen.





wir hatte jedoch keine ahnung wo sich so eine bergziege im brandenburger land verstecken könnte. es war nun an uns, die heide auf teufel komm raus, abzugrasen.





weit und breit war keine spur der ziege zu finden. so weit die augen sehen konnten war nichts ausser gegend zu sehen.





der weg war sehr mühsam, und manchmal kam nicht einmal das förster geländefahrzeug, durch den gefühlt knie tiefen sand. es war somit eine schweiss treibende jagd.





bei unserem mühsamen weg kamen wir auch, an einem sehr unangehnemen ort vorbei, der einem das blut in den adern gefriehren liess.





dort es gab zeichen die uns unmissverständlich klar machten das wir hier nicht willkommen waren, also schnell weiter....





ich nutzte jede gelegenheit etwas weiter in die ferne sehen zu können.





doch da! was war das,...





also an die fersen geheftet und versucht leise zu sein, um es nicht wieder zu verscheuchen. aber jedes anprischen war erfolglos. und es büchste  immer wieder aus. doch wir blieben eisern. es sollte uns nicht mehr entkommen...





es war uns klar das die ziege auf unserer jagd irgendwann etwas zu trinken brauchte. also legten wir uns an einem wasserloch auf die lauer und siehe da,...





sehr wachsam näherte es sich dem wasserloch...





nun mussten wir ruhe bewaren, um es nicht weiter zu verschrecken.
also psst, es trinkt.





und zack! zugeschlagen und eingefangen. nun aber schnell nach hause und wider in den stall.





diesmal hat canada geholfen





den sonnenstaat einzufangen.





mir ist natürlich klar das dieses wilde tier jede gelegnheit nutzen wird, um in seinen natürlich lebensraum zurückzukehren.





aber ich werde es ausführen so oft ich kann damit es genügend auslauf bekommt, und sich vielleicht auch bei mir wohl fühlt.
ein anstrengender tag nimmt nun sein ende.

gruss kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .jan (29. Mai 2011)

Klasse Fotostory. Glückwunsch zum neuen Fang!!


----------



## epic2006 (29. Mai 2011)

Nette Geschichte, schöner Hauptdarsteller!

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Ben Sarotti (29. Mai 2011)

Schöne Geschichte, tolle Fotos. Aber Du solltest in Zukunft einfach besser aufpassen oder gründlicher einzäunen.
Grüße aus dem Norden
Johannes


----------



## argh (29. Mai 2011)

Sehr schön Kay!


----------



## Nightstorm95 (29. Mai 2011)

Horrido & Waidmannsheil lieber Kay,

ich kann das Ausbüchsen der Ziege verstehen ... bei der Deckenbeleuchtung  !

Klasse Location, tolle Darsteller & starke Pics ... hab' mich köstlich amüsiert.

Liebe Grüsse zu Dir ... Max


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (29. Mai 2011)

Man muss halt Investitionsprioritäten setzen  Auch von mir Glückwünsche Kay 
Grüsse Franky


----------



## pago79 (29. Mai 2011)

Ja, ja immer nur ärger mit den ollen Ziegen 

Heute nachmittag war hier im Harz mal wieder Kaiserwetter.
Zeit für eine KLEINe runde...









Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, kann man bald die Nachmittagsrunde mit einem erfrischenden Bad in einer unserer Talsperren oder Seen verbinden

Gruß
Lars


----------



## zaskar-le (29. Mai 2011)

Kay, tolle Fotostory und Glückwunsch zur Ziege! 
Hast Du ja doch noch was auf der Wunschliste gefunden...


----------



## Radlerin (29. Mai 2011)

Kay: vielen Dank, grooooßartige Story + Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (30. Mai 2011)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Nette Geschichte, schöner Hauptdarsteller!
> 
> Gruß, Gerrit



na ich weiss nich, die fahrräder sehen deutlich besser aus 


kay


ps. dem teil neben dem bett musst du 'ne burka überwerfen wenn du im classic forum postest


----------



## epic2006 (30. Mai 2011)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> na ich weiss nich, die fahrräder sehen deutlich besser aus
> 
> 
> kay
> ...



die meinte ich, eigentlich. Für alles andere wär das hier nun wirklich das falsche Forum...


----------



## chowi (30. Mai 2011)

Ihr beeden Gipsköppe, schöne Story,
sind die Kettenstreben am Brodie jetzt krumm???

Kaychen sach an, wie fährt die Ziege???

Beste Grüsse chowi


----------



## wtb_rider (30. Mai 2011)

Passt, wackelt und hat Lust. 
Ne mal im ernst. Alles prima. 
Gruß kay


----------



## jkarwath (30. Mai 2011)

Wo in Brandenburg wart Ihr denn unterwegs - das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor:..



wtb_rider schrieb:


>


----------



## höhenangst (30. Mai 2011)

Kay , gratuliere zur schönen Ziege


wollte heute eigentlich da rauf 







leider machte mir diese Banner einen Strich durch die Rechnung 






ok, dann halt ne andere Route genommen um noch paar schöne Ausblicke zu erhaschen 











zum trösten gabs danach ein 






schönen Nachmittag noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mini.tom (30. Mai 2011)

Hey ihr beiden Randberliner, 
schöne Story und wie immer von dir Kay richtig geile Fotos
Grüße ausm NachHauseFahrBus 
tom


----------



## uschibert (30. Mai 2011)

@ nightstorm95 - was hast du denn an Kay's Lenin-Lampe auszusetzen? Er als Beleuchter hat doch das Fachwissen bezügl. der besten Ausleuchtung!

@ jkarwath - das Sandwegfoto entstand auf einer Schneise unterhalb einer Hochspannungsleitung südwestlich der A10 zwischen den Abzweigen der A9 und der A2. ist bei googlemaps eigentlich gut zu finden (die Trasse verläuft in diesem Bereich mit etwas Abstand parallel zur A10) Ein unangenehmes Knistern war dort auch allgegenwärtig!

Gruß!


----------



## nafetsgurk (2. Juni 2011)

vor allem schön windig + immer von vorn + auch nochn falsches rad...


----------



## kadaverfleisch (2. Juni 2011)

Ich und Olli waren heute bei Uschibert zum Richtfest bei schönstem Wetter 30km von Berlin nach Postdam in 70min. Wir waren pünktlich! Das Richtfestobjekt kann Martin alleine posten, ich hab hier nur 4 Räder und ein Auto:









Gruss
Micha


----------



## höhenangst (2. Juni 2011)

bei Euch war es wohl feucht-fröhlich  , bei uns nur ersteres , trotzdem gab es so einiges zu sehen


----------



## wieweitnoch? (2. Juni 2011)

Auch wir waren heute unterwegs ....immer schön am  Neckar  lang in Richtung Heidelberg





aber .....wir waren nicht allein dort


----------



## uschibert (2. Juni 2011)

Naja, letzte Woche vor dem Richten sah es so aus.





Bilder vom Ergebnis gibt es evtl. später!

Zünftige Grüße!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (3. Juni 2011)

Was hab't ihr denn da wieder "verzapft"   das geht doch bestimmt in diese Richtung:





Grüsse Franky


----------



## chowi (3. Juni 2011)

Uschi, wenn de fertisch bist, kannste nächstes Jahr so einen bei mir aufstellen...
Gruß chowi


----------



## kadaverfleisch (3. Juni 2011)

Na ganz so gross ist Maddins Hütte nicht, dafür aber alles per Hand geschnitzt, nix maschinell.

Gruss
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nader (3. Juni 2011)

richtig schönes Badewetter heute 





schön Sauber gworden 





und natürlich auch trocken


----------



## höhenangst (3. Juni 2011)

baden schon , aber erst nach der Tour


----------



## wtb_rider (4. Juni 2011)

jo war es, also bin ioch ne runde zu meiner tante gedüst und da gabs lecker grill zeuchs.





ne, nicht was ihr denkt.





nein auch sowas nicht. es gab schon tierleichenteile.
und unterwegs war ich mit der gezähmten ziege.









bis morgen gruss kay


----------



## Guru (4. Juni 2011)

Da isse ja endlich! Mähhh!

Wo habt ihr immer nur diese farblich so perfekt passenden Züge her...


----------



## wtb_rider (4. Juni 2011)

so perfekt passen die züge gearnicht, und ausserdem hat mir 1 cm gefehlt um alle züge bunt zu machen, deswegen ist einer auch nur schwarz. war halt nur noch ein rest.

ebay halt. meine sind von clarks die hatte ich in england für diesen zaun gekauft, wo sie farblich auch nicht super passen. und die quali ist auch nicht so prall.





gruss kay


----------



## cleiende (5. Juni 2011)

Freitag, Spätnachmittag, kurze Runde um meine Heimatstadt.
Endlich mal die Kamera mitgenommen.


----------



## uschibert (5. Juni 2011)

Wusste garnicht, daß Frankfurt in der Sahelzone liegt!?

Aber dafür sind die Bäume noch grün.

Gruß!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (5. Juni 2011)

Das mit den Clarks stimmt Kay, ich hab ein Set Bremse und eins für die Schaltung gekauft, unterschiedliche Farbtöne  Aber so vom Aufbau und Lieferumfang passen die schon 

Gersten war ich mal wieder mit dem S-Bike unterwegs


----------



## MKAB (5. Juni 2011)

@cleiende:
Ich wohn da hinter den "Bergen" ungefähr wennde zwischen Fernseh- und Messeturm durchschaust. 
Obwohl der Blick von uns aus zwar schöner ist habt ihr bestimmt in deinem Rücken das bessere Radler-Terrain...

@Frank:
Geil, wie riesig das Bike durch die Tonne aussieht 


PS: Was und Wo muss ich denn da suchen, wenn ich solche Clarks Hüllen haben will? GOREs scheints ja überhaupt nicht mehr zu geben 

PPS: Okay, wieder mal zu faul gewesen, selbst zu suchen: Clarks Universal Gear Cable Set MTB / Road Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (5. Juni 2011)

Da: http://sporting-goods.shop.ebay.com...Accessories&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1581&_pgn=2

Ich hab neongrün, da passen die Farben nicht zusammen, ist auch eher limegreen als neon, passt trotzdem ans Alpi


----------



## Guru (5. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Zughinweise! Hab da eine Idee... für den Herbst


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (5. Juni 2011)

Die willst aber nicht grüne Züge an Deine grünes Speiseeis bauen?


----------



## schnegg314 (5. Juni 2011)

Heute war ein aufregender Nachmittag. Zuerst die Flucht vor dem Storm:





Dann der Aufstieg durch den Rain Forest:





Und schliesslich noch etwas abhängen am Sea and Sky:





Mit dabei war diesmal das neumodische Silver Cloud. Nichtsdestotrotz fährt es sich phantastisch im Gelände!


----------



## MKAB (5. Juni 2011)

Das erste Foto ist wirklich super - tolle Stimmung!!


----------



## wieweitnoch? (5. Juni 2011)

das sehe ich genauso..................und bitte bitte in diesen Tread einstellen  :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=452361&page=23


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben Sarotti (11. Juni 2011)

Heute abend wurde es noch richtig schön hier bei uns, also habe ich noch ne kleine Runde ins Zecken- und Rinderland unternommen.





Zur Zeit blühen hier in den extensiv genutzen Wiesen noch die verschiedensten Wildblumen, hier z.B. Kuckuckslichtnelken.





Aber auch unsere Highland-Cattle-Bullen fühlen sich hier sehr wohl.





So jetzt habe ich noch was zum Thema Stahl aus South Glens Falls.









Zecken sind mir heute zum Glück nicht über den Weg bzw. übers Bein gelaufen.

Schöne Pfingsttage wünscht Euch allen 
Johannes


----------



## .jan (11. Juni 2011)

Sind die Rinder eigentlich zum Angucken oder zum Essen? Falls letzteres: Wo kann man Euer Fleisch kaufen? Wohne ja quasi um die Ecke.


----------



## hendr1k (11. Juni 2011)

Tolles Bike, schöne Farbe !

hättst die Bilder ruhig 1 Nr. größer hier zeigen können.


----------



## Nader (13. Juni 2011)

zwei romantische Bilder D) von heute !


----------



## Rockyman (13. Juni 2011)

Schöne Fotos, schönes MARIN, Nader

Das Wetter ist bei uns heute nicht so berauschend , Zeit zum die grosse Abendrunde von gestern einmal hier vorzustellen.

Es geht weiter mit MARIN - meines geht langsam "back to the roots". der MARIN lite Vorbau ist zwar nicht farblich korrekt für das Zig Zag Trail, aber er passt und ich musste das Teil mal ausgiebig auf seine Haltbarkeit testen. Das erste Mal seit mindestens 17 Jahren, dass ich völlig ohne Weichmacher auf eine richtig harte Runde gegangen bin.

Lieblich ging es los...   
Sozusagen   AQUAMARIN !












Nach dem "warmup" auf einem wunderschönen Ufertrail erst mal volltanken.






Hier geht`s bergauf mit berauschende Ausblicken...



Was dann folgt ist ein Bikertrail mit Hochgenuss. Allerdings verzeiht er keine Fahrfehler. Bei einem Absturz gibt es keine Chance mehr. Traurigerweise wurde dies einem Biker hier vor ein paar Jahren zum Verhängnis 



Fahrtechnisch und Landschaftlich bietet der sogenannte Polenweg an der Rigi Ostflanke einiges. Ich kenne ihn bisher nur als Downhill. Nun bin ich ihn das erste Mal hochgefahren. Wenn die Kondition stimmt, ist es gut machbar 









Krönender Abschluss dieses Aufstiegs ist die Rigi - Seebodenalp.



Mit Blick auf den Vierwaldstättersee - einfach GROSSARTIG !




Die Abfahrt über die Autostrasse ist sehr erholsam gewesen. Allerdings musste das Bike doch noch "Federn" lassen. Bei meinem "Hometrail" durch den Meggerwald habe ich es noch mal richtig krachen lassen. Beim Sprung über eine Regenrinne hat es gleich 2 Speichnippel ausgerissen. 
@Jan, alias Smoke D: Der Panaracer Smoke hat sich im rauen Gelände bewährt, aber die Alunippel (in Poser-Pörpel und Schwarz) kann man getrost vergessen 

Bikergruss,  Rocky


----------



## Nader (13. Juni 2011)

Rockyman schrieb:


> .
> Sozusagen   AQUAMARIN !
> ..



tolle Bilder 

Dein MARIN mit Titan Optik ist einfach wunderschön und ich finde den Vorbau sehr passend 

..ich wundere mich immer wieder wie du die Berge da hochkommst


----------



## stefan9113 (13. Juni 2011)

> ..ich wundere mich immer wieder wie du die Berge da hochkommst


reintreten in die Pedale, bis man oben ist 



... da hab ich doch auch glatt noch drei von gestern ....


----------



## pago79 (13. Juni 2011)

Stefan, das sieht jetzt aber nicht nach OBB aus
Immer wieder superschön, dein Titanium FRS.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## stefan9113 (13. Juni 2011)

ja, da hast Du Recht, das war eher da ...


----------



## Rockyman (13. Juni 2011)

Nader schrieb:


> ..ich wundere mich immer wieder wie du die Berge da hochkommst



Hochkommen ist das eine - da muss man doch nur ein bischen an der Kette zupfen und kräftig genug am Lenkerhorn ziehen 
Bei dem Geraffel wunder ich mich immer wieder, dass ich heil runtergekommen bin...




Aber wie gesagt, man kann es sich überall so richtig geben. Eine endlose Gerade mit heftigstem Gegenwind kann mich echt zur Verzweiflung bringen 

Beste Grüsse in den Norden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zagato (14. Juni 2011)

hallo stefan,
das kommt mir bekannt vor. wo war das?


----------



## stefan9113 (14. Juni 2011)

ich hab nur die Daten aus Google Earth

43°01'29.84" N  11°06'44.32" O

irgenwie krieg ich da keinen Link raus


----------



## Marinfahrer (18. Juni 2011)

Wo ist das in Italien? Da kommen Heimatgefühle auf


----------



## stefan9113 (18. Juni 2011)

http://maps.google.de/maps?t=h&hl=de&ie=UTF8&ll=43.028212,11.082072&spn=0.026258,0.053258&z=15

geschafft, geht also doch ...


----------



## cschrahe (18. Juni 2011)

Nach der zweiten Flasche Ampeleia kriegste den Ortsnamen aber auch nicht mehr 1A ausgesprochen


----------



## stefan9113 (18. Juni 2011)

jep, ein Zungenbrecher


----------



## nafetsgurk (19. Juni 2011)

der rockhopper hat nen spielkameraden bekommen...













windig wars, bin fast rückwärts gefahren worden.....


----------



## MKAB (19. Juni 2011)

Schick mit den farbigen Brems- und Schaltzughüllen 

Wobei ich hinten am Schaltwerk vielleicht eine weiße nehmen würde...

Uuh, und die Reflektoren an den Pedalen!


----------



## aggressor2 (21. Juni 2011)

nachdem es mehr als den halben tag geschifft hat, is jetz bombiges wetter. das hab ich genutzt und mal ein paar bilder geschossen.














hierzu bitte den geruch der umstehenden zitronenmelisse vorstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MKAB (21. Juni 2011)

Das letzte Foto gefällt mir richtig gut


----------



## GT-Sassy (21. Juni 2011)

Feierabendrunde


----------



## stefan9113 (21. Juni 2011)

ja, die Regenpause schnell noch ausnutzen


----------



## epic2006 (22. Juni 2011)

Heute haben wir (Joe und eben ich) es auch mal wieder geschafft, rauf auf den Blomberg



mit altbewährtem Gerät



am Zwiesel vorbei



auf wirklich netten Wegen zur Gassleralm



die Wege wurden immer schmaler und netter



und es kam wie es kommen musste, eine Kuh. Aber ohne Euter?



ein recht grantiges Viech, das uns doch schon eher Angst als Respekt einflößte, evtl hat auch der recht windige Zaun dazu beigetragen



danach ein sehr steiler, sehr steiniger Trail (Bachbett?), garniert mit nassen Wurzeln und Lehm, sorry für das verwackelte Bild, aber es war die Seite des Zauns auf der auch die Kuh ohne Euter war



nach dem wir dem Tod noch gerade von der Schippe gesprungen sind, gabs auch eine Belohnung an der Waldherr Alm



und pünktlich nach betreten des eigenen Hausflures gab es ein richtig schönes Gewitter, das hat der Stier jetzt davon.

Gruß, Gerrit und Joe


----------



## MKAB (22. Juni 2011)

Sieht nach ner richtig schönen Tour aus 

Bei uns seit Tagen nur richtig mieses Wetter, heute Weltuntergangshimmel mit Gewitter und Regen...


----------



## Koe (23. Juni 2011)

kleine hausrunde mit dem fat und dem hund.









gruß

stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .jan (23. Juni 2011)

Frisst Euer auch so gerne Baumstämme?


----------



## Koe (23. Juni 2011)

.jan schrieb:


> Frisst Euer auch so gerne Baumstämme?



oh ja. schwimmen geht auch immer und baumstämme fressen beim schwimmen auch.









gruß

stefan


----------



## .jan (23. Juni 2011)

Kommt mir bekannt vor.


----------



## MKAB (23. Juni 2011)

Stefan - das Ti   Du Ratte!


----------



## aggressor2 (23. Juni 2011)

ich hab heute mal was neues probiert. fahrrad waschen. funktioniert.


----------



## uschibert (23. Juni 2011)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ich hab heute mal was neues probiert. fahrrad waschen. funktioniert.


 

Wie, bei Starkregen ne asphaltierte Strecke langheizen!?


----------



## aggressor2 (23. Juni 2011)

kein scherz, das hab ich gestern probiert. war garnich so schlecht, aber da es abends nochmal ins gelände ging, sah es danach wieder so aus, wie am sonntag nach dem rennen. heute wars traditionell warmes wasser mit spüli in eimer.


----------



## schnegg314 (23. Juni 2011)

Kurze Runde im Abendlicht:


----------



## Rockyman (23. Juni 2011)

Schöne Bilder Leute 

Diese Abendstimmung hatten wir heute auch. Und ich hatte auch das Glück im einzigen 3 Stunden "Sonnenloch" eine Runde zu drehen.

Für alle die sich trotz Regenstimmung nicht die Laune verderben lassen wollen empfehle ich mal diesen Link:
http://youtu.be/5z1fSpZNXhU

Greez


----------



## Ianus (25. Juni 2011)

Leider ist mein Klein immer noch nicht fahrtüchtig. Deswegen mit heute meinem Lieblingsrad unterwegs mit zwei harmlosen Detailfotos.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (25. Juni 2011)

wetter ging so und da ich gerade arbeitsmässig unterwegs bin haben wir uns heut die zeit mit unseren stadträder in bad schandau vertrieben.naja was man in einer fremden stadt halt so macht wenn man mal frei hat. 
morgen gehts ja schon weiter richtung frank...






es ist leider nur das ei fohh dabei gewesen. na was ist im hintergrund?
gruss kay


----------



## gtbiker (25. Juni 2011)

Burg Hohnstein?


----------



## Nader (26. Juni 2011)

heute mit Marin an einem Moor an der Elbe  (..und der Sommer kommt wieder )


----------



## Huelse (26. Juni 2011)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> wetter ging so und da ich gerade arbeitsmässig unterwegs bin haben wir uns heut die zeit mit unseren stadträder in bad schandau vertrieben...........
> na was ist im hintergrund?
> gruss kay



Für die Sachsen kein Thema. Festung Königstein, oder? Schade dass es mit nem Treffen nich geklappt hat....


----------



## schnegg314 (26. Juni 2011)

Sonnig und kein Wölkchen am Himmel heute - dafür ein paar Insekten in Augen, Mund und am Sattel...


----------



## gtbiker (26. Juni 2011)




----------



## wtb_rider (26. Juni 2011)

Der Sachse hat recht. Aber tewje war auch dicht dran.
Gruss kay


----------



## gtbiker (26. Juni 2011)

Ich war einfach schon zu lange nicht mehr in der Ecke unterwegs


----------



## mauricer (27. Juni 2011)

schnegg314 schrieb:


> Sonnig und kein Wölkchen am Himmel heute - dafür ein paar Insekten in Augen, Mund und am Sattel...



ein aussergewoehnliches bild, wie ich finde....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (27. Juni 2011)

gestern war mad east sonntag


----------



## MadProetchen (27. Juni 2011)

Ganz frisch von heute abend:
Sommerflieder - Buddleja (bot.)






könnt ihr Euch vorstellen, wie der duftet?

und dann noch was ganz anderes:





Die Abendsonne macht ganz schön lange Beine.....
und 'n ganz kleinen Kopp


----------



## .jan (28. Juni 2011)

Tolle Bilder!! Ich bekomme gerade Appetit auf Mettbrötchen mit Zwiebeln...


----------



## cschrahe (28. Juni 2011)

schnegg314 schrieb:


> Sonnig und kein Wölkchen am Himmel heute - dafür ein paar Insekten in Augen, Mund und am Sattel...



Hammergeiles Bild und mein neuer Desktop-Hintergrund


----------



## MadProetchen (28. Juni 2011)

.jan schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder!! Ich bekomme gerade Appetit auf Mettbrötchen mit Zwiebeln...



Wie meinst'n das?

Danke für die Blumen 

Ich hab nich vergessen, 
dass Du mir mal irgendwann gezeigt hast, 
wie man hier Bilder einfügt


----------



## .jan (29. Juni 2011)

MadProetchen schrieb:


> Wie meinst'n das?
> 
> Danke für die Blumen
> 
> ...



Nana, nicht missverstehen. ch schrieb ja Mettbrötchen, nicht MadProetchen. Hatte noch nicht gefrühstückt, daher wohl.

Siehste, ich hatte es schon vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shanesimons (29. Juni 2011)

Ich hoffe es ist ok, ich war war mal so frei und hab das korrigiert, nachdem ich mehrere Sekunden verzweifelt versucht hab meinen Bildschirm zu säubern


----------



## schnegg314 (29. Juni 2011)

Ich habe das Viech schon beim Auslösen beobachtet und habe mir dann gedacht, dass es eigentlich ganz gut in die (farblich etwas unwirkliche, groteske) Szene passt. Sonst hätte ich es auch gelöscht. Ohne wirkt das Bild etwas leblos


----------



## Ianus (29. Juni 2011)

schnegg314 schrieb:


> Sonnig und kein Wölkchen am Himmel heute - dafür ein paar Insekten in Augen, Mund und am Sattel...


 
Tolles Bild, aber für mich immer noch mein Favorit durch sämtliche Galerien hindurch :





Hast Du Deine Knipse eigentlich immer schussbereit. Bis ich meine Kamera rauskrame und bereit habe, wären die Hubschrauber oder die Fliege schon längst über alle Berge


----------



## schnegg314 (29. Juni 2011)

Ianus schrieb:


> ...Hast Du Deine Knipse eigentlich immer schussbereit. Bis ich meine Kamera rauskrame und bereit habe, wären die Hubschrauber oder die Fliege schon längst über alle Berge



Es ist eher so, dass die Luftbeobachter immer auftauchen, sobald ich die Kamera zur Hand nehme...


----------



## Maternus (30. Juni 2011)




----------



## MKAB (30. Juni 2011)

*WW!!*

Schicke Fotos von euch hier


----------



## Briggtopp (30. Juni 2011)

Tolle Bilder Mist jetzt hab ich Fernweh


----------



## euphras (30. Juni 2011)

_Arrhenatherum elatius_, Wiesen-Glatthafer


----------



## stefan9113 (1. Juli 2011)

sehr schöne Bilder 

ich war auch mal wieder draußen ...


----------



## Briggtopp (1. Juli 2011)

Wie immer absolut erste Sahne Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (1. Juli 2011)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> sehr schöne Bilder
> 
> ich war auch mal wieder draußen ...



Ahhh, das kannte ich bisher noch nicht.....

Gibts davon auch noch ein Breitseite?


----------



## stefan9113 (1. Juli 2011)

> Ahhh, das kannte ich bisher noch nicht.....




... das kann schon mal vorkommen


----------



## schnegg314 (1. Juli 2011)

Kleine Abendrunde:


----------



## stefan9113 (2. Juli 2011)

Bremsen testen ...










bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## mat2u (2. Juli 2011)

Auch das Ride Runner durfte raus nachdem ich den neuen Odessey Vorbau (von Andreas) ausgepackt und verbaut habe.

Da hat man schon zwei Flaschenhalter und dennoch nix dabei 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## euphras (2. Juli 2011)

mat2u schrieb:


> Auch das Ride Runner durfte raus nachdem ich den neuen Odessey Vorbau (von Andreas) ausgepackt und verbaut habe.
> 
> Da hat man schon zwei Flaschenhalter und dennoch nix dabei



So isser richtig verlegt, der Bremszug.


----------



## mat2u (2. Juli 2011)

euphras schrieb:


> So isser richtig verlegt, der Bremszug.



Danke schön, als ich den Vorbau getauscht habe viel mir ein, dass ein "vorher-Foto" doch hilfreich gewesen wäre.


----------



## divergent! (2. Juli 2011)

paahh...ich kann euch alle toppen. mehr dazu in der kleinecke


----------



## Nader (2. Juli 2011)

mat2u schrieb:


> Auch das Ride Runner durfte raus



sehr schön  wusste nicht, dass es hier noch ein drittes RidgerRunner gibt!! 

Meins war auch gestern kurz draußen  (heute ist aber ein beschissenes  Wetter hier )


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/927300


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mat2u (2. Juli 2011)

& Hammer, welch Bild! 
Zudem scheint ihr sogar recht tolerant gegen über Non-Kleins zu sein.
Gibt es eine Klassiksausfahrrunde auch in Rhein-Main?
Gruß
Matthias


----------



## divergent! (2. Juli 2011)

das non klein war ja auch meins..

ok der alex hatte noch sein brückenstein mit. aber primär gings ja ums klein aber wenn man keins hat kann man nur mit weltraumzukunftsschrott kommen.

war zumindest jedesmal ein lustiges produkteraten


----------



## aggressor2 (2. Juli 2011)

oder mit gutem alten stahl. ich glaub meins und das schwarze extreme warn die einzigen beiden stahlräder 
ach nee...da war noch einer mit nem grove hardcore.


----------



## divergent! (3. Juli 2011)

war der aus stahl?


----------



## mauricer (3. Juli 2011)

....schoene KLEINs....

sorry fuer diesen "nicht-klassischen" untersatz, aber ich glaub mein schwager hat bei vonhacht einfach nur blind in die oberste schublade der hausmarke gegriffen. bin aber ueberrascht, da ich noch nie ein neues bike gefahren bin - macht schon ein wenig spass....

nachmittags auf mallorca mit der tierischen entourage....






gruss

moritz


----------



## aggressor2 (3. Juli 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> war der aus stahl?



na aber selbstverfreilich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (3. Juli 2011)

der blick der hunde sagt alles


----------



## cschrahe (4. Juli 2011)

Das Erste ist ein echtes Suchbild 








Nicht wirklich schöne Bilder und mehr hab ich auch schon nicht, aber eine schöne Runde wars. 
Konstanz Bregenz Meersburg (Fährbild) Konstanz 
3 Ländertour (D/CH/A) um den Bodensee rum.

Gruß, Christof


----------



## mauricer (4. Juli 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> der blick der hunde sagt alles



der bobtail schaut jetzt noch trauriger, nachdem er gestern vier schafe gerissen hat und nun nur noch an der leine liegt.....


----------



## Klein-Holgi (4. Juli 2011)

mat2u schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Klassiksausfahrrunde auch in Rhein-Main?
> Gruß
> Matthias



sicher sicher....leider habe ich es bisher auch erst einmal geschafft, aber es war lustig. Vielleicht geht ja mal wieder was? .... auch wenn grad Ferien sind...ich glaub der Kollege Knochenbrecher kam auch aus dem Spessart angereist...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=391374&page=10&highlight=klassikertreffen+Rhein-Main


----------



## nafetsgurk (4. Juli 2011)

da ich heut mal mit nem neuen rad unterwegs war, gibts ein bild
von der schönen natur...


----------



## aggressor2 (4. Juli 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


>



das weiße nichklein auf dem bild is ja maln geiles rad. is dasn ritchey? und das carbonene drunter is auch schick. magma, oder?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (4. Juli 2011)

Fiocco

hier und überall in diesem Thema verteilt

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8380160&postcount=253


----------



## Ianus (4. Juli 2011)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> das weiße nichklein auf dem bild is ja maln geiles rad.


 
Ein Bridgestone....... der Besitzer ist hier im Forum auch aktiv


----------



## gtbiker (4. Juli 2011)

Von Beruf Holzfeller?


----------



## aggressor2 (4. Juli 2011)

sieht so aus. hab mir sagen lassen, dass das ein ganz praktisches kleidungsstück is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (5. Juli 2011)

ja ein magma...könnte auch ein c4 sein. das rad war wohl unter den kleins die einzige rarität.....keine wusste was es war.

juhu ich hab ne seltenheit auch wenn sie hässlich ist


----------



## nafetsgurk (5. Juli 2011)




----------



## 6ix-pack (6. Juli 2011)

Biken im Land der tausend Berge
Sauerland mit Classic-Eingangrad


----------



## ph0 (6. Juli 2011)

_ph0_


----------



## epic2006 (7. Juli 2011)

Am letzten Montag, Schwaiger Alm:



Zum Rechelkopf, leider mit ca. 500m Schiebepassage dafür aber technisch netter Abfahrt











Unterwegs waren wir mit veralteter Karte und einem Garmin, das meint, dass man auch auf Wildwechseln und Rückewegen fahren kann



anschließende "Waschaktion" im Steinbach



und so kalt war das Wasser



unterm Strich waren es ca. 900 HM auf 30Km und eine nachhaltig geschrottete Campa Atek am Xizang, Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht.

Gruß, Gerrit und Joe


----------



## nafetsgurk (7. Juli 2011)

wenn ich die ganzen natur, feld, wald + wiesenbilder, dann auch noch in verbindung mit den ollen rädern ansehen muss..., kann ich nur eins sagen :

mtb in jeder form ist einfach geil...


----------



## euphras (7. Juli 2011)

Danke für die schönen Bilder, Gerrit!


----------



## mini.tom (7. Juli 2011)

euphras schrieb:


> Danke für die schönen Bilder, Gerrit!



Patrick - ganz meine Worte - Danke Gerrit 

kann Man(n) Zeit irgendwo kaufen ? 

lg
tom


----------



## nafetsgurk (7. Juli 2011)

mini.tom schrieb:


> kann Man(n) Zeit irgendwo kaufen ?



nein, die muss man(n) sich nehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (9. Juli 2011)




----------



## ph0 (9. Juli 2011)

_ph0_


----------



## MadProetchen (9. Juli 2011)

mal was anderes


----------



## nafetsgurk (9. Juli 2011)

Australien...???...


----------



## argh (10. Juli 2011)

Sehr schöne Idee.


----------



## oneschnark (10. Juli 2011)

Salut,
Berlin...









Philippe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnegg314 (10. Juli 2011)

Euch allen wünsche ich einen guten Wochenstart!


----------



## wtb_rider (10. Juli 2011)

hey schnegg

deine bilder sind immer wieder not from bad parents....
danke 
gruss kay


----------



## divergent! (11. Juli 2011)

ach schau an jetzt verkauft man den großstädtern schon schafe als milkakuh.............


----------



## gtbiker (11. Juli 2011)

Anyone red-cyan glasses? Ok, Bild ist nicht so pralle, gebs ja zu.


----------



## gtbiker (15. Juli 2011)

Mal eben zum Bach gerollert, den Hauptgewinn des Milka-Preisausschreibens ausführen.


----------



## mat2u (15. Juli 2011)

das lila-Ding ist ein Framework oder?
Gruß
Matthias


----------



## gtbiker (15. Juli 2011)

Absolut richtig Matthias 
Framework made by Kettler konkret.


----------



## Splatter666 (15. Juli 2011)

Moin!

Der Inbegriff der "Lila Pause" 

Ich finde die Frameworks generell unterbewertet; war damals eines meiner Traumbikes bei Karstadt 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## gtbiker (15. Juli 2011)




----------



## schnegg314 (15. Juli 2011)

...ein oder zwei Bierchen, ein Grillwürstchen, und dann gemütlich dem Sonnenuntergang entgegen fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freebee (15. Juli 2011)

UuuIIIIIEEE das is genialo hoffe le Würst hat gemundet


----------



## argh (16. Juli 2011)

Das Kuwahara ist sehr nett anzuschauen. Was issn das für´n Baujahr?


----------



## schnegg314 (16. Juli 2011)

Danke, die Wurst schmeckte, das Bike ist ein Kuwahara Cascade von 1986. Ich finde, für CHF 55 darf man zufrieden sein...


----------



## aggressor2 (16. Juli 2011)

davon nehm ich dann bitte auch eins.


----------



## nafetsgurk (16. Juli 2011)

zwar nicht heute mittag, aber heute morgen um 6:00 uhr...
unterwegs mit dem plaste rennrad, foto erspar ich euch im oldie forum.


----------



## Nader (16. Juli 2011)

nach langer Zeit ist es heute wieder hier im Norden sehr schön 

..eine Runde um den Froschteich hat sich gelohnt


----------



## freebee (16. Juli 2011)

Nachdem sich gestern schnegg314 nen Würstchen gegönnt hat dachte
ich mir hmmmmm... ich nehm heut ein hotdog und schau mir nen
Spiel an...








und dann bin ich noch ne kurze Runde im Dschungel unterwegs gewesen...


----------



## epic2006 (16. Juli 2011)

Heute ging es auf den Juifen, von Achenkirch über die Falkenmoosalm



mit vielen hohen Bergen drumrum



steilen Wegen











noch mehr Bergen drumrum



ner mehr oder minder langen Tragepassage kurz vor Ende



noch mehr Bergen drumrum mit komischen Viechern drauf die komische Dinge tun...



und endlich oben



GT rules



Erfrischungsgetränk gabs dann auf der Rotwandhütte



kleines Suchbild



und dann die Abfahrt Richtung Fall mit kurzem Zwischenstopp in der Aquilla



insgesamt eine schöne Tour, 34 Km mit 1088 Hm Gesamtanstieg. Schee wars, lustig wars, griabig wars a.

Gruß, Gerrit und Joe

einer geht noch:



und einen hab ich noch, nach ca. 2 Km meinte der werte Hr. Mitfahrer: "Ich hab glaub ich meinen Schlüssel bie Dir im Auto gelassen. Ich fahr dann wohl nochmal runter." Er fuhr und kam wieder hoch:



Wir wissen jetzt, wer nie wieder den Schlüssel des Autos vergisst, das am Zielpunkt der Tour steht, gell J**






.


----------



## Radlerin (16. Juli 2011)

Oh, mein Lieblings-GT! 

Schöne Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnegg314 (17. Juli 2011)

Carpocoris fusciscpinus (?) ...............................................Klein pinnacle


----------



## kadaverfleisch (17. Juli 2011)

Das zweite Bild hier  			#*3734* ist der Knaller 

Gruss
Micha


----------



## Syborg (17. Juli 2011)

schnegg314 schrieb:


> Danke, die Wurst schmeckte, das Bike ist ein Kuwahara Cascade von 1986. Ich finde, für CHF 55 darf man zufrieden sein...



ich würde nie soviel Geld für ne Wurst ausgeben


----------



## pago79 (17. Juli 2011)

Juifen fetzt 
...wenn diese blöde Wiese kurz vorm Gipfel doch nur fahrbar wäre.


Gruß
Lars

P.S. sehr geile Fotos Gerrit


----------



## Nader (17. Juli 2011)

paar Fotos von heutiger Runde 

..mit diesem Marin zu fahren ist einfach ein Genuss


----------



## ph0 (21. Juli 2011)

Letztes WE im Karwendel
















_ph0_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (21. Juli 2011)

Sehr schöne Bilder!

Irgendwann muss ich auch noch mal in "richtiges" Gebirge.


----------



## NuckChorris (24. Juli 2011)

Zeitmäßig hat es heute leider nur für eine kleinere Hausrunde gereicht - mit den Skinwalls wirkt das Jet Stream wirklich viel schöner, bin jetzt überzeugt 













Gruß,
Nuckchorris!


----------



## mauricer (24. Juli 2011)

sieht jetzt sehr geil aus!


----------



## NuckChorris (24. Juli 2011)

mauricer schrieb:


> sieht jetzt sehr geil aus!


Jo, danke!  Rollt auch super und macht echt Spaß.

Gruß,
Nuckchorris


----------



## aggressor2 (28. Juli 2011)

heute in jena






breezer






trifft auf bridgestone











ein bisschen rumhängen






ein bisschen berghoch fahrn






und zum schluss etwas nervenkitzel






war am ende ne knappe 4h tour, wenn ich mich nich irre. war schön.
ein paar mehr bilder hier.


----------



## NuckChorris (28. Juli 2011)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> war am ende ne knappe 4h tour, wenn ich mich nich irre. war schön.
> ein paar mehr bilder hier.



war ne feine runde, dank an den guide - jena fetzt!


----------



## goegolo (30. Juli 2011)

Juli 2011: warmer, anhaltender Starkregen versüßt den Sommer an der Ostsee


----------



## Ianus (30. Juli 2011)

goegolo schrieb:


> Juli 2011: warmer, anhaltender Starkregen versüßt den Sommer an der Ostsee
> [/URL]



Das sieht bei uns (Stuttgart) auch nicht viel besser aus..... ein Schauer jagt den nächsten und in den wenigen regenfreien Lücken lohnt sich es kaum, aufs Rad zu steigen......


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (31. Juli 2011)

Donnerstag hat das Wetter noch gepasst, Bikebilder hab ich allerdings keine geschossen 





Grüsse Franky


----------



## Ianus (31. Juli 2011)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Donnerstag hat das Wetter noch gepasst, Bikebilder hab ich allerdings keine geschossen
> 
> Grüsse Franky



Haben bei Euch die Abfallbehälter auch Tarnanstrich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (31. Juli 2011)

Hi alle,

heute hats für eine gemeinsame Tour gereicht ...





bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Ianus (31. Juli 2011)

Das Yeti 

Das Klein ist natürlich auch nicht von schlechten Eltern


----------



## Nader (31. Juli 2011)

Ianus schrieb:


> ..
> Das Klein ist natürlich auch nicht von schlechten Eltern



welches hättest Du denn genommen, wenn Du die Wahl hättest ?  
..eine ziemlich qualvolle Frage, nee!?


----------



## Ianus (31. Juli 2011)

Nader schrieb:


> welches hättest Du denn genommen, wenn Du die Wahl hättest ?
> ..eine ziemlich qualvolle Frage, nee!?


 
Das Yeti..... Kleins habe ich genug.


----------



## euphras (1. August 2011)

Ianus schrieb:


> Das Yeti..... Kleins habe ich genug.



.less


----------



## MKAB (1. August 2011)

euphras schrieb:


> .less



Schön gesagt, das kannte ich noch nicht


----------



## Lamima (1. August 2011)

Zwar nicht heute Nachmittag - aber schön war es auf jeden Fall (und mit Rückenwind auch verdammt schnell )


----------



## ph0 (1. August 2011)

Bei endlich wieder sommerlichem Wetter die hiesigen Trails unter die Stollen genommen.



















_ph0_


----------



## stefan9113 (1. August 2011)

Sonne, wenigstens zur Zeit 













bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (1. August 2011)

Heute ging es mal wieder auf den 



mit viel NEON und einem netten Mann aus dem Norden, der sich in akrobatischer Höchstleistung in einen einteiligen Racesuit hineinge?faltet? hat



nochmal, weil wir so hübsch sind



Zu warm im Einteiler?



Einteiliges Panorama











gefahren wurde natürlich auch, im Einteiler.



getrunken wurde auch



dann über die Via Bavaria Attica Tyroirgendwas zur Walchenklamm



und wieder heimwärts



insgesamt waren es dann 40Km und 1100HM.

Gruß, Gerrit und Lars


----------



## stoppi_71 (1. August 2011)

Schöne Räder, schöne Gegend und vor allem ein schöner Einteiler 

Bei dem Profil (gut zu sehen auf dem Panoramaphoto) wird selbst Jennifer Lopez neidisch.....


----------



## epic2006 (1. August 2011)

Jetzt hat er Schnappatmung.....vielen Dank


----------



## ph0 (1. August 2011)

_ph0_


----------



## maxim-DD (3. August 2011)

Musste heute ein paar teile abholen und hab gleich ne grössere runde daraus gemacht








sport frei, ronny


----------



## wtb_rider (3. August 2011)

mit dem atemberaubenden ausblick von unseren beiden bergbezwingern kann ich leider nicht mithalten. bei mir gibts nur etwas wal, aber dafür blauen himmel.

















ne woche hab ich noch bis ich wieder in der versenkung verschwinde...mal sehn ob ich noch etwas rumkomme.
bis bald 
grauss kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (3. August 2011)

So, heute war das Wetter mal gradraus beschi§§en, wir siind trotzdem auf den Blomberg gefahren.
Wackersberg, leichter Regen, 24°



stückl weiter oben, mehr Regen, 20°



Aussicht gleich Null



Temperatur auch gefühlt gegen Null



Einkehr nach der Runde über den Zwiesel in der Waldheralm, es gab eine Premiere, wir haben Tee getrunken, 90°



Nach dem ? Tee dann die Frage: Wo ist das Yeti? 17°



Und weils eh scho wurscht war, konnte man ja auch noch mal den kleinen Jungen raushängen lassen. Gefühlte 25°, guter Tee.







Heute kein Bild vom Bier auf Trikot am Balkon, dafür zwei nasse Deppen im Badezimmer. Ohne Bier.




Insgesamt 25-26Km, 620 HM und die Erkenntnis, dass man keine 15 mehr ist. Topspeed waren übrigens erschreckende 51 Km/h, so nen Tachoding gehört verboten.

Es grüßen Gerrit und Lars

Wer über verwackelte Bilder meckern will, wird nächstes Mal mitgenommen, selber Schuld.


----------



## Rockyman (4. August 2011)

Hi Folks

Ich habe ferienbedingt einige Zeit nichts von mir hören lassen. Nun bin ich zurück aus dem Land der Bike-Erfinder und habe vernommen, dass in unseren Breitengraden die Sonnenanbeter nicht so auf ihre Kosten kamen 
Darum möchte ich euch mit ein paar freundlichen Bildchen aufheitern...

Bikes habe ich auch gesehen, aber das war nicht der Rede wert 





Andere Fahrzeuge waren da schon interessanter




















Es war auch manchmal nass von oben...








Manchmal sogar von allen Seiten nass  Diesen Jetboat-Ride kann ich übrigens sehr empfehlen. Fühlt sich irgendwie Geil an, wenn man mit 1500 PS gegen die mächtigsten Stromschnellen hochpeitscht 




Städte haben wir natürlich auch bewundert und in Chicago gab`s doch einige Bike-Kuriositäten und auch sehr gepflegte Individualaufbauten












Zum biken bin ich auch ein paar Mal gekommen und ich kann die Trails um Ellicottville (NY) wärmstens empfehlen. Dort haben sie endlos lange Singletrails nur zum biken in die Wälder geschlängelt. Wirklich unglaublich! Das Bild ist da leider nicht so spektakulär wie der Rocky Run, den ich gefahren bin.




Ich hoffe ich habe euch ein wenig Lust auf`s Reisen gemacht und wünsche allen, die gerade dabei sind oder es noch vor sich haben:
Schööööööne Ferien!!!




Bikergruss,  Rocky


----------



## schnegg314 (4. August 2011)

epic2006 schrieb:


> So, heute war das Wetter mal gradraus beschi§§en...



Sehr schöne Geschichte! Danke für's teilhaben lassen am Modder...


----------



## mauricer (4. August 2011)

Rockyman schrieb:


> Andere Fahrzeuge waren da schon interessanter



geil. ich fand es auch immer so geil auf irgendwelchen parkplätze auf schöne hot rods und muscle cars zu treffen.....


----------



## MKAB (4. August 2011)

Tolle Bilder-Stories von euch, Danke 

Ich war auch unterwegs, der Aufbau des Xizangs ist vorerst* abgeschlossen:





Fast 6 Stunden unterwegs, aber - da mit Fotoausrüstung, langen Fotostops und Seele-baumeln-lassen-Pausen - nur 30 Flachland-km 

*Sattel wird noch getauscht, da zu "klobig"


----------



## mauricer (4. August 2011)

geiles bike....v-brakes sind ueberhaupt nicht meins, aber der rest ist erste sahne!


----------



## hossegor (4. August 2011)

kleine feierabendrunde vor dem regen...


----------



## Rockyman (4. August 2011)

Ich liebe dieses Fat in Grello  

Wenn ich nur mal so eine fette Chance kriegen würde...

Bikergruss


----------



## schwabe4ever (5. August 2011)

@ wtb rider

das Brodie ist der Hammer ! Hier mal einen ganz dicken Daumen

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## euphras (5. August 2011)

hossegor schrieb:


> kleine feierabendrunde vor dem regen...



Ausnahmsweise als full quote, da neue Seite;

Tolles Rad und auch der Hintergrund ist gut gewählt! Durch das "normale" Grün des Rasens wird im Vergleich erst richtig klar, wie das Grello "knallt".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hossegor (6. August 2011)

daanke   ich finde es unglaublich schwer das grello richtig mit der cam einzufangen, ich finde auf dem bild ist es mir ganz gut gelungen...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (6. August 2011)

Ja Marc, das knallt schon fein 
Grüsse Franky


----------



## nafetsgurk (6. August 2011)

80 kilometer, das kreuz hält + das wetter war schön...


----------



## gtbiker (6. August 2011)

Schöne Bilder auf den letzten Seiten!
Ich bin die letzten 2 Wochen zu Fuß durch die Allgäuer Alpen gehuscht, war auch nett.


----------



## höhenangst (7. August 2011)

geiles Bild


----------



## Maternus (7. August 2011)

@ gtbiker
schönes Foto. Wie hast Du das gemacht? Stelle mir das recht gefährlich vor


----------



## gtbiker (7. August 2011)

Dank euch; einzig für die Kamera wars gefährlich, für mich nicht wirklich


----------



## gtbiker (7. August 2011)

Bisserl frische Luft geschnappt....

















Gute Woche euch


----------



## .jan (7. August 2011)

Die Bilder sind vernissagewürdig. Wie bearbeitest Du die nach, dass du diese leicht morbide Stimmung hinbekommst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (7. August 2011)

Danke Jan! Entsättigung ist mein kleines Findelkind, ich mag es sehr.


----------



## .jan (8. August 2011)

Könntest Du mal ein Vorher-Nachher-Beispiel posten? Gern auch per PN oder Mail.


----------



## gtbiker (8. August 2011)

Hast PN


----------



## wtb_rider (8. August 2011)

ich mag das auge und den stil von tewje auch ganz besonders, aber immer wenn ich entsättige bin ich traurig um die verlohrene farbe, irgendwie doof wa?

na mal sehen,...
tolle bilder tewje wie gehwohnt.
gruss kay


----------



## höhenangst (8. August 2011)

die Pilzsaison hat begonnen 





und gefunden hab ich ihn beim radln - muß wohl sehr langsam unterwegs gewesen sein 





Gruß


----------



## hendr1k (9. August 2011)

Ja, ich war auch in den Pilzen, hauptsächlich Maronen, Steinpilze sind recht selten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mosstowie (9. August 2011)

Bei uns jibt dit keene Steinpilzen , nur Maronen.....


----------



## höhenangst (9. August 2011)

selbst fein geschnitten werden diese schwer im Magen liegen   , aber das tun Pilze ja generell


----------



## höhenangst (9. August 2011)

das Wetter war heute eher durchwachsen , so das sogar dieser Pilz den Kopf hängen ließ 





dafür gabs auf der Tour nen schönen Blick übers Mittelgebirge


----------



## nafetsgurk (9. August 2011)

höhenangst schrieb:


> das Wetter war heute eher durchwachsen , so das sogar dieser Pilz den Kopf hängen ließ



man könnte fast denken, dass da ne leiche unterm gras liegt, da hängt dann bei nem bestimmten teil das " köpfchen " auch so runter...


----------



## euphras (10. August 2011)

Daher auch der Artname _Phallus impudicus_.


----------



## Ianus (11. August 2011)

Es rollt endlich wieder...


----------



## bratfass (11. August 2011)

Wo ist denn das aufgenommen? Die Aussicht kommt mir pferdammt bekannt vor 

Gruss

Micha


----------



## gtbiker (11. August 2011)

Schöne Gegend


----------



## Ianus (11. August 2011)

Königstein/Schurwald mit Blick in Richtung Stetten/Fellbach


----------



## nafetsgurk (11. August 2011)

will nicht den oberlehrer spielen, aber es ist der karlstein, falls mal jemand hinfahren will :

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/36358504


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (12. August 2011)

Karlstein ist natürlich richtig....... weiss gar nicht wie ich auf Königstein komme


----------



## Koe (14. August 2011)

zum abend hin kam doch tatsächlich nochmal die sonne raus.
für ne schnelle kleine runde hats noch gereicht.

schönen sonntag noch


stefan


----------



## .jan (14. August 2011)

Und hier schifft es ohne Ende...
Irgendwie finde ich das Merlin mit der roten Gabel ja witzig. Ist mal was anderes.


----------



## oppaunke (14. August 2011)

bei uns hats heut auch den ganzen tag gepladdert...ätzend...
aber ein paar schöne fotos stefan!
der christian


----------



## Koe (14. August 2011)

bis vor einer halben stunde hat es hier auch nur geschüttet.

vielen dank für die blumen. ich muss die farbe der gabel noch etwas auf mich wirken lassen, ich bin aber schon am überlegen ob ich den vorbau vlt. auch rot  pulvern lasse.

gruß


stefan


----------



## .jan (14. August 2011)

Nee, das wäre eindeutig zuviel. So ist es genau richtig.


----------



## hossegor (14. August 2011)

hey koe...zwei hessen...ein gedanke...heute war Merlin tag


----------



## schnegg314 (14. August 2011)

Wir hatten hier offenbar mehr Glück mit dem Wetter (kein Regen)...

Samstag: 

 Sonntag: 



Ohne Bike war allerdings die Aussicht besser:


----------



## MKAB (14. August 2011)

WW!!

Das Panorama ist ja der Wahnsinn!
Ist das ausm Flugzeug oder aus einer Seilbahn oder wie aufgenommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnegg314 (14. August 2011)

Vom Berg - die Flugzeuge waren viel weiter unten...


----------



## Koe (15. August 2011)

wahnsinns aussicht. wo genau ist das denn bitte?

gruß

stefan


----------



## schnegg314 (15. August 2011)

Koordinaten: 46Â° 38â² 46â³ N, 7Â° 39â² 9â³ O; CH1903: (616373 / 166119) (Karte)

Der Bildname sagt es auch... 

oder halt hier


----------



## gtbiker (15. August 2011)

Wahre Werte, wahre Zweiradkultur. Das Fahrrad als Objekt des Gebrauchs und der individuellen Freiheit.













*Mehr Bilder im Album:* http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/42277


----------



## .jan (15. August 2011)

Klasse!!


----------



## euphras (15. August 2011)

Sehr schön, Tewje! 

Welche Nabe ist verbaut, Modell 29, 53 oder 55?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (15. August 2011)

Dank euch!
Nabe müsste eine nachgerüstete 55iger sein.


----------



## epic2006 (16. August 2011)

Schön! Am Samstag war ich auch unnterwegs, nur blöd wenn man den Kameraakku zu Hause vergisst, daher nur mieses Handybild.








Es ging von Tölz nach Lenggries zum Hirschbachsattel und weiter zur Aueralm, dann über das Stainbachtal zurück nach Hause. Letztendlich 41 Km und knapp 900 HM. Gefahren wurde natürlich Xizang.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## gtbiker (16. August 2011)

Kleiner Rollout ohne VR-Bremse









*Mehr Bilder gibts hier:* http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/41097


----------



## aggressor2 (16. August 2011)

schönes ding. bei der vr-bremse hängts am gegenhalter, oder? warum keinen gängigen statt des beschliffenen carbonspehßers?


----------



## gtbiker (16. August 2011)

Danke. Bei der Bremse hängts an deren selbst, der Gegenhalter geht soweit klar. Plastespacer ist leichter, bleibt natürlich aber nicht so hässlich.


----------



## epic2006 (16. August 2011)

Spaciges Teil, hat was von diesen Düsenjets aus den Pionierjahren.


----------



## .jan (16. August 2011)

Gefällt mir richtig gut. Ich mag Deinen Stil, Tewje.


----------



## coast13 (16. August 2011)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Schön! Am Samstag war ich auch unnterwegs, nur blöd wenn man den Kameraakku zu Hause vergisst, daher nur mieses Handybild.
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/956290
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/956291
> ...


 
Hallo Gerrit,

bei deinen Bildern schiessen mir immer sofort die Erinnerungen an meine ersten richtigen MTB-Touren in Erinnerung. Jachenau, Hinterriss, Walchensee.... Anfang der 90er..noch mit dem rosa Giant ;-)..und bunter langer Hose mit Seiten-Polster 

Ich muss mal nächste Wo suchen, ob ich die alten Bilder noch finde.... 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## gtbiker (16. August 2011)

Gerrit, Jan, dankeschön! Das Ding fährt sich übrigens auch wie ein Düsenjet aus den Pionierjahren  Technische Details gibts dann mal wenn die Kiste wirklich fertig ist, einiges sieht man ja auch schon bei genauerem betrachten.


----------



## epic2006 (16. August 2011)

Hey Frank, einfach mal an einem WE ins Auto setzen und von Nemmberch ins Karwendel fahren, ist ja nicht sooo weit. Unterkunft könnt ich vermitteln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (17. August 2011)

So, heute sollte es wieder mal über den W11 zur



gehen. diesmal von hinten durchs Auge in die Brust quasi. So war der Plan. Der Weg nach oben



immer am Wasser lang



noch mehr Wasser



Enzian (glaub ich)



und dann war die einzige Verbindungsstraße zum Ziel wegen Baumfällarbeiten gesperrt. Lautes Kettensägengekreische und das dumpfe Dröhnen eines Prozessors haben mich davon abgehalten einen Versuch zu starten. Schnell eine Alternativroute aus dem Garmin gefummelt und ab gings (diese Terasse gehört zu einer privaten Hütte/Haus, ich will auch so was!)



der Weg wurde schmaler



und hörte auf, genauso wie ich Fotos zu machen. Abflug in die Botanik, Brombeeren, Brennesseln, Steine, keinen Bock mehr gehabt, zuviel Abenteuer wenn man alleine unterwegs ist.
Auf dem irgendwann gefundenen Rückeweg bin ich dann talwärts und kam am Steinbach raus, da war ich zwar Samstag erst, aber egal. Klares, kaltes Wasser um sich den Dreck vom Körper und den Felgen zu waschen



noch ein paar Bilder geknippst und die letzten Km heimwärts geradelt












41Km, 832Hm und die Erkenntnis, dass nicht alles ein Weg ist was auf der Karte danach ausschaut.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Ianus (17. August 2011)

Leider kann ich mit Gerrits Motiven nicht mithalten, trotzdem war das heute eine geile Tour. 















Bin noch nie auf dem mittleren Blatt den Anstieg zum Schloss Solitude dermaßen fix quasi Vollgas hochgefahren , das war bisher immer eine Gurkerei auf dem kleinsten Blatt. Das regelmäßige Sporteln und die damit verbundene massive Gewichtsreduktion haben mir regelrecht Flügel verliehen.  Hat natürlich noch nicht Voralpencharakter, aber für meine Verhältnisse


----------



## epic2006 (17. August 2011)

Was soll an Deinen Motiven schlechter sein als an meinen? Ich finde die Aufnahmen schön, vor allem das erste Bild, hat was mit dem Lichteinfall zwischen den Baumkronen. 

Ausserdem kann ja nicht jeder an den Alpen wohnen, dann wärs hier nämlich zu voll.


----------



## Ianus (17. August 2011)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Was soll an Deinen Motiven schlechter sein als an meinen?


 
Schlechter vielleicht nicht, aber imposanter schon. Bei den Bildern von Dir, Thomas, Stefan u.a. bekomme ich immer sofort einen gewissen Habenwollenreflex im Sinne von 'da möchte ich auch gerne mal hin'....


----------



## epic2006 (17. August 2011)

Spontan? Dann komm vorbei. 

Macht der Lars (pago79) übrigens auch in regelmäßigen Abständen und was soll ich sagen, es war noch nie unlustig oder unproduktiv. He got a YETI



wir hatten gutes Wetter



und schlechtes Wetter



und kaltes Wetter



und das Ganze hat sich zu einer echt netten Nord-Süd-Connection entwickelt




Nett.


----------



## Ianus (17. August 2011)

Danke für das Angebot... ich werde sicherlich darauf zurückkommen


----------



## epic2006 (17. August 2011)

Passt.


----------



## ph0 (17. August 2011)

Hiesige Gefilde.














Sers,
ph0


----------



## .jan (17. August 2011)

Das Bild mit dem Hochsitz hat was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coast13 (17. August 2011)

Hi Gerrit !

mach ich bestimmt bald mal... danke für das Angebot !!! 
Momentan schrupp ich aber noch HM im schönen Odenwald 

Gruß
Frank




epic2006 schrieb:


> Hey Frank, einfach mal an einem WE ins Auto setzen und von Nemmberch ins Karwendel fahren, ist ja nicht sooo weit. Unterkunft könnt ich vermitteln.


----------



## nafetsgurk (18. August 2011)

4h tour - am schluss 33°c hitze - puh...


----------



## gtbiker (18. August 2011)

Ein wenig südlich von obigen Bildern hab ich meinen Cruiser ausgeführt. Ich hätte es aber lieber bleiben lassen sollen. 
#statement on#
Es ist einfach traurig und ernüchternd, wenn ein beschi§§ener Golfplatz schönste Natur verdrängt.
#statement off#


----------



## .jan (18. August 2011)

Hej, Du hast ja 'ne Vorderradbremse!!


----------



## gtbiker (18. August 2011)

Klar, dafür hat jetzt ein anderes Rad keine VR-Bremse mehr


----------



## .jan (19. August 2011)

Ich finde, die passt sehr gut. Und dem anderen Rad stand sie auch sehr gut. Also neue kaufen, hopp, hopp!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (19. August 2011)

Das andere Rad wird auf U-Brake umgerüstet. Nichtsdestotrotz suche ich noch eine 732er XT Canti in schwarz


----------



## buheitel (19. August 2011)

...zwar nicht gefahren, aber mein zukünftiges Winterprojekt entstaubt und geputzt. Rahmen wird poliert und ein wenig timecorrect (er) aufgebaut.
btw...wer weiß es? welcher Rahmen ist es?  noch ein Tipp..die Innenverlegung für Seil-Bremszug ist mit diesen Klebenupsies für die Stahlflexleitung überklebt und nicht auf den Bildern sichtbar.


----------



## ph0 (20. August 2011)

Ruhrgebietsidyllen


----------



## Koe (21. August 2011)

gestern war es richtig schön, ne kleine runde mit hund am mittag.
heute gießt es seit 10min. wie aus eimern.

seit der letzten ausfahrt hab ich die odi's getauscht und am vorderrad die fro's gegen paul cantis. gefällt mir gleich viel besser.

schönen sonntag noch euch allen.

gruß

stefan


----------



## Binar (21. August 2011)

war heute nur mit neuerem Material unterwegs.
Danke Mark Slate - das Ding ist echt der Hammer.

Nach 65 km und 1150 hm.
Hat gepasst - war aber fix und alle - 1x9 und 38 v.


----------



## epic2006 (21. August 2011)

Heute ging es schon wieder auf den 



allerdings mit anderer Besetzung als beim letzten Mal



die nette Tragepassage blieb allerdings die gleiche wie beim letzten Mal



immer noch nicht beliebt



aber der Ausblick und die Fotolokation lohnen die Mühe



auf der Pirsch, schön vorsichtig, sonst beißt es



schöne Blumen gabs auch zu sehen, leider zuviel Sonne, um das zarte Lila einzufangen, evtl kann euphras hier mit einem Namen weiterhelfen



Das erste Fünftel der Tour war geschafft, nun ging es erstmal von 1800 Metern über Null nach unten. Nach dem Übersteigen eines Weidezauns meinte Thomas dann wörtlich: "Du, Gerrit, ich kann nicht weiterfahren." Mein Gedanke ging in die Richtung, dass das ein schlechter Ort für solche Äusserungen ist, weit und breit nix ausser Berge. Der Grund ist im Suchbild zu finden:










Kette weg. Irgendwo auf den letzten 300 vernichteten HM. Sie wurde wieder gefunden, Radl repariert, Bratzen dreckig, auf Thomas gewartet, der zu Fuß beim Suchen war.



noch nen paar Bilder gemacht und auf Thomas gewartet







na, da isser ja



dann endlich an der Alm angekommen, Kaltgetränk



lange gesessen, sehr lange




Nu ging´s wieder abwärts durch die Dürrachklamm mit ihren X Zuflüssen



und weiter zur Walchenklamm, wieder bergauf, wir sind ja nicht zum Feiern hier



den Vorsprung konnte ich nur auf Grund eines kleinen Stopps von Thomas rausfahren, hab ich natürlich ausgenutzt.

Unterm Strich waren es genau 50,01Km und 1433HM unter einem erbarmungslos brennenden Planeten.

Schön wars, wiederholungswürdig allemal, bis zum Nächsten!

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## höhenangst (21. August 2011)

war heute mit Gerrit unterwegs , es ging übern Juifen ; seine Lieblingstour 









ein traumhaftes Panorama da oben 












dazu hat uns noch ein sehr ungewöhnlicher Defekt zurückgeworfen , wie es der Zufall will hatte mein Guide das richtige Teil dabei  
tausend Dank nochmal , 
mehr dazu gibts bestimmt von Ihm nachher

war ne tolle Tour und hat richtig Spaß gemacht


----------



## epic2006 (21. August 2011)

Nichts zu danken Thomas, aber ich war 5 Min schneller

Nächstes Mal darfst Du wieder eine Kette verlieren, hab das Ersatzteil schon nachgelegt.

Bis denn...


----------



## pago79 (22. August 2011)

Bergab die Kette zu verlieren, ist aber wirklich nicht gerade üblich...

Sehr schönes Panorama, auch wenn mir die Bilder seltsam bekannt vorkommen


Gruß
Lars


----------



## euphras (22. August 2011)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Heute ging es schon wieder auf den
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber gerne, Gerrit; es handelt sich um den Rauhen Enzian (_Gentianella aspera_). http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rauer_Enzian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (22. August 2011)

Danke! Schön einen Botaniker unter den Mitlesern/-fahrern zu haben. Silberdiesteln gabs da oben übrigens auch, Thomas hat eine abgelichtet.

Beim Betrachten der Bilder sieht man mal wieder den Unterschied zwischen einer Compact Kamera und einer vernünftigen.

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass das Wetter hält, dann gibts am Donnerstag Bilder aus/rund um Garmisch.

Bis dann, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Kint (23. August 2011)

Genau das richtige Wetter heute... 
Vormittags nen leichter, kurzer Regen, dann nen sonnigen warmen Tag gehabt so dass man am immer noch warmen Abend noch etwas putzen konnte. 
Und genau rechtzeitig schlug dann das wetter um, was die Wasserrechnung niedrig hält:


----------



## protecbiker (23. August 2011)

@Kint hoffe Du bekommst kein ärger mit Deiner Frau wegen den Topfschwämmen


----------



## Kint (24. August 2011)

protecbiker schrieb:


> @Kint ...Deiner Frau ...



Dieses Konzept befindet sich gerade in der Überarbeitung. 

Bissle späsken, aber kein Stress, gabs mit dem Gemüsehändler aus dem Haus, das ist nämlich sein obstkisten-vor-dem-laden-präsentations-ständer den ich da als magasin misbrauche...


----------



## epic2006 (24. August 2011)

Wenns die Laufräder zum Kilopreis von 1,50 gibt, würd ich gern eine Tüte voll nehmen

Die Aufbewahrungsidee ist auf jeden Fall gespeichert....


----------



## kona86 (24. August 2011)

Vor der Ehrenburg...


----------



## thomasg2466 (24. August 2011)

...on vacation in MOAB!


----------



## Ianus (24. August 2011)

Heute war es nur im Wald erträglich..... und der drohende Herbst ist auch schon allgegenwärtig...


----------



## epic2006 (25. August 2011)

So, heute ging es zur Wettersteinalm, Startpunkt war die Skischanze in Garmisch, Mitfahrer oder eher Guide war der Joe.












Lange, steile Rampen und das bei voller Sonne, der Flüssigkeitsbedarf war heute enorm







und Blumen gibts auch wieder, diesmal langstieliger blauer Enzian, glaub ich



und die Wettersteinalm



mit grandiosem Ausblick



das sollte das Wettersteinmassiv sein, glaub ich. Der Rückweg führte an Schloss Elmau vorbei nach Klais und leider auf dem Radweg direkt neben der Bundesstraße zurück nach Garmisch.

Ein klein wenig Geschichte haben wir auch gelernt, der Hüttenwirt sagte irgendwas von Ansturm und das heute Ludwigstag sei. Auf Nachfrage erklärte er, dass heute vor 125 Jahren der König Ludwig gestorben sei und nun die ganzen Königstreuen zum Jagdschloss auf den Schachen pilgern und dabei eben seine Alm überrennen. Zum Bau des Jagdschlosses wurde übrigens der Gipfel des Schachen abgetragen

Insgesamt waren es heute heisse 36Km und 942HM bei 32°C

Gruß, Gerrit und Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ph0 (26. August 2011)

Kleine Mittagsrunde.
_(Natürlich kein Vergleich zu Gerrits "Revier" ...)_





















_ph0_


----------



## Briggtopp (26. August 2011)

Wieder mal Seiten voller schöner Bilder 
Danke Jungs


----------



## pottsblizz (26. August 2011)

ph0 schrieb:


> _(Natürlich kein Vergleich zu Gerrits "Revier" ...)_
> 
> 
> _ph0_



na dann warte mal Morgen ab...

wil


----------



## epic2006 (26. August 2011)

Für das Revier kann man ja nichts, sanfte grüne Hügel und Urwald haben durchaus auch was. Ausserdem gibts da meist mehr Singletrails, davon haben wir hier leider nur sehr wenig...

Was gibt´s morgen?


----------



## euphras (27. August 2011)

pottsblizz schrieb:


> na dann warte mal Morgen ab...
> 
> wil



und?

gab es irgendwelche plattentektonische Ereignisse, von denen die Allgemeinheit bis heute nichts weiß?


----------



## Rockyman (27. August 2011)

euphras schrieb:


> und?
> 
> gab es irgendwelche plattentektonische Ereignisse, von denen die Allgemeinheit bis heute nichts weiß?



Ganz so schlimm war`s dann doch nicht...

Aaaaaber, das Wetter war mal schön!





Die frische Luft nach dem Gewitter hat mit gefallen und Königin Rigi zeigte auch interessante Farben heute 








Bikergruss,   Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ph0 (28. August 2011)

Gestern sind Wil und meiner einer dann die letzte Etappe des X9 von Ründeroth nach Königwinter gefahren.
_(ganz ohne tektonische Ereignisse, dafür mit gelegentlichen Gewittern ...)_

Die ersten Höhenzüge hinter Ründeroth:







Das erste Gewitter zieht auf:







Wil's Explosif:







und mein olles Gefährt ...







... mit Schlammpackung:







Kollege Wil ...







... und meine Wenigkeit:







_ph0_


----------



## nafetsgurk (29. August 2011)

ph0 schrieb:


> ... und meine Wenigkeit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



andy schleck goes raleigh...


----------



## pottsblizz (29. August 2011)

ph0 schrieb:


> Gestern sind Wil und meiner einer dann die letzte Etappe des X9 von Ründeroth nach Königwinter gefahren.
> Das erste Gewitter zieht auf:
> 
> 
> ...



Moin ph0, sattes Grün, da...

es hat wirklich Spaß gemacht, auch wenn im Bergisch Land und Siebengebirge die Schluchten nicht so steil, die Flüsse nicht so reissend, und die Gewitter keine blizzards sind.

Der X9 ist jedenfalls abgehakt und der gefürchtete Jonny Ründerothten blieb uns erspart.

Gegen 0:30 war ich dann wieder zu Hause, dreckig und durstig, beide Zustände schnell beseitigt und grade wieder aufgestanden. Schöne Woche euch...

wil


----------



## j.ö.r.g (30. August 2011)

hier mal einige Bilder von etwas weiter oben:

im schönen Wallis, im Hintergrund die beiden 4000er Bishorn und Weißhorn







der berühmte Pas de Lona







Moiry-Stausee







Roc d'Orzival (2816 m)







und hier gehts nimmer weiter, an der Petit Mountet Hütte


----------



## epic2006 (30. August 2011)

Hammer Bilder! Da kann unser Voralpenland nu mal garnicht mitstinken. Wo genau muss man da Urlaub machen?

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## j.ö.r.g (30. August 2011)

na halt irgendwo in Nähe der Ortschaften oder Punkte, die auf den Wegweisern der Fotos zu sehen sind.


----------



## Ben Sarotti (30. August 2011)

Sehr schöne Bilder und ein tolles Rad, da bekomme ich gleich Lust auch mal
wieder beim Christalp mitzufahren. 
Ich war 94 und 95 als einer der sehr wenigen Teilnehmer dabei, die nördlich von HH leben.


----------



## Rockyman (30. August 2011)

j.ö.r.g schrieb:


> hier mal einige Bilder von etwas weiter oben:



Wunderschön Jörg  
Sowohl das Bike als auch die Natur! Vielen Dank für die tollen Bilder. Diese Region möchte ich auch einmal bald erkunden - freu mich schon.

Leider noch ein Wehrmutstropfen:
Der Gletscherschwund ist auf dem letzten Bild eindrücklich zu sehen    Ein trauriger Rest...

Bikergruss


----------



## ph0 (30. August 2011)

Hi Jörg,
einfach nur traumhaft! 


_ph0_


----------



## Learoy (30. August 2011)

Rockyman schrieb:


> Wunderschön Jörg
> 
> Leider noch ein Wehrmutstropfen:
> Der Gletscherschwund ist auf dem letzten Bild eindrücklich zu sehen    Ein trauriger Rest...



Das war das erste, was auch ich beim Anblick dieses Bildes dachte. 

Ansonsten natürlich atemberaubend für ein Großstadt-/Flachlandkind wie meiner einer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ph0 (31. August 2011)

Zwar mindestens 1500 hm "weiter unten" wie j.ö.r.g's Traumtour,
aber dafür mit üppigster Vegetation und gespickt mit wunderschönen Singletrails.


























_ph0_


----------



## .jan (1. September 2011)

Schönes Gegend, schönes Rad...


----------



## Ianus (1. September 2011)

12 Uhr mittags......


----------



## höhenangst (3. September 2011)

paar Bilder von meiner heutigen Tour

bergauf war heute" braten im eigenen Saft " angesagt   , baden wäre wahrscheinlich die bessere Alternative gewesen  , naja aber ohne Fleiß kein Preis bzw. schöne Aussicht  [lil]
















langsam aber sicher wird Herbst






schönes Wochenende Euch


----------



## epic2006 (3. September 2011)

Hey Thomas, schaut nett aus. Ich durfte heute arbeiten, morgen auch und Montag ist die nächste Schlechtwetterfront da, da hab ich dann frei....


----------



## freebee (3. September 2011)

Echt schöne Bilder hier und die Landschaften ..   Ich würd auch gern mal meinen Blick so in die ferne werfen...vielleicht schaff ich es morgen mal ein bisschen höher raus als heut (muß noch die Bilder aus der Cam holen)...hmmm wenn ich Pech hab geht's mir wie Epic....mal sehen


----------



## MadProetchen (3. September 2011)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Hey Thomas, schaut nett aus. Ich durfte heute arbeiten, morgen auch und Montag ist die nächste Schlechtwetterfront da, da hab ich dann frei....





schön, daß Du heute auch malochen musstest, 
da bin ich wenigstens nich so allein mit meinem Radlappetit, den mir diese tollen Bilder machen...
vieleicht können wir ja die Schlechtwetterfront auf Dienstag verschieben....


----------



## freebee (3. September 2011)

Mal wieder ne kleine Runde gedreht....schön wars....


----------



## gtbiker (3. September 2011)

Ebenfalls eine kleine Runde gedreht, neue Teile wollen getestet werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (3. September 2011)

hübsches Gelände.
Wie alt ist der Rahmen eigentlich?


----------



## freebee (3. September 2011)

Ja und die Gabel is besonder genial...


----------



## gtbiker (3. September 2011)

Der Rahmen ist so von 94/95


----------



## Kint (4. September 2011)

Ianus schrieb:


> 12 Uhr mittags......
> ...



...deswegen empfiehlt der Volksmund: Kein Bier vor vier !
Ich hoffe Dir ist nix passiert ? 



schöne Bilder jungs


----------



## ph0 (4. September 2011)

Heute hat es zeitlich leider nur zur kleinen Hausrunde gereicht.














Zwei mal Altmetall







_
Allen einen schönen Sonntagabend wünschend,
ph0_


----------



## freebee (4. September 2011)

Sehr schöne Gegend und tolle Bilder.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .jan (4. September 2011)

Zweites Bild: Renaturierter Tagebau?


----------



## ph0 (4. September 2011)

.jan schrieb:


> Zweites Bild: Renaturierter Tagebau?



Nicht so ganz.
Das Gebiet entstand durch Bergsenkungen in Folge des Steinkohlenbergbaus.


----------



## .jan (4. September 2011)

Knapp daneben.


----------



## MadProetchen (4. September 2011)

und nochmal ein bisken Pottromantik











schönen Sonntach noch


p.s.: geile Bilder, ph0


----------



## .jan (4. September 2011)

Aaaahhh... Noch jemand, der die OURYs mag.


----------



## MadProetchen (4. September 2011)

.jan schrieb:


> Aaaahhh... Noch jemand, der die OURYs mag.




ich finde die total klasse....
fassen sich besser an als meinmannseiner


----------



## Splatter666 (5. September 2011)

Moin!

Grad mit großen Händen gibts nix Besseres 
Ich fahr die sogar an meinem Neuzeithobel, auch ohne Handschuhe ein wunderbar kontrolliertes Greifen...

Ciao, Splat

PS @Proetchen: Ich feu mich immer wieder, wenn ich Bilder vom Yeti im Einsatz sehe


----------



## bommel0815 (5. September 2011)

Die Oma im Waldviertel besucht:


----------



## stoppi_71 (5. September 2011)

Ad bommel: Sehr stimmungsvolles Bild ; sieht aus wie in der Toskana...

Netter Nebeneffekt: Die Österreicher-Fraktion wächst und wächst.


----------



## bommel0815 (5. September 2011)

danke 

war der Erstaufbau aus restln...da kommt noch schönes dran...zeitgemäße Kurbel, neue Cantis, passender Sattel/Stütze, Wäscheleinen, usw...poste ich mal wenns fertig is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MadProetchen (5. September 2011)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> .... auch ohne Handschuhe ein wunderbar kontrolliertes Greifen...
> 
> Ciao, Splat




Da haste ne exzellente Auswahl getroffen...

Nich nur die Griffe bereiten mir grosse Freude ...
Mein Dank is Dir nach wie vor gewiss, Splat
Der Schneemensch is (m)ein Traum ...
wird artgerecht bewegt, 
mit Liebe gepflegt
und nur selten abgelegt







Splatter666 schrieb:


> PS @Proetchen: Ich freu mich immer wieder, wenn ich Bilder vom Yeti im Einsatz sehe





Gute Nacht, Männer
der Markus


----------



## höhenangst (9. September 2011)

das Wetter war gnädig und hat eine Proberunde mit dem neuesten und gleichzeitig ältesten Bike zugelassen 







schönes Wochenende Euch allen


----------



## epic2006 (9. September 2011)

Geiler Hüpfer Thomas. Die Sattelstütze macht sich echt gut. Dann wird es nächstes Jahr ja eine richtig bunte Tour

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## kadaverfleisch (10. September 2011)

Moin Thomas,

sehr schön. Und wie fahren/greifen sich die Hebel? Ich werd ja demnächst auch welche am Yeti verbauen.

Gruss
Micha


----------



## höhenangst (10. September 2011)

bin sehr zufrieden damit , auch dank der vielen Einstellmöglichkeiten und der " Beschichtung " 

bin gespannt auf den Schneemensch 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## black-panther (11. September 2011)

heute morgen, Weckerl/Semmeln/Brötchen holen mit meinem neuen Altmetall





Weinberge südlich von Wien





mh joa, nicht schimpfen, hab das Rad erst gestern abend abgeholt und es gehört natürlich einiges gemacht... vor allem mal muss der hübsche Ständer weg und die Barends... naja, bin ja eigentlich kein Fan von den Dingern, aber die Hyper Ends gefallen mir irgendwie, müssen nur noch in die richtige Position. Kratzer sind halt schade...

Erlaubt mir noch ne kleine technische Frage:
Der Vorbau, siehe *hier*, sieht mir etwas zu fest angezogen aus... Schweißnaht ist noch keine angerissen, aber besteht die Gefahr? Durchmesser vll. zu groß?

Danke & BG, Chris


----------



## aggressor2 (11. September 2011)

nach einer woche unschönem infekt bin ich heute mal wieder ins grüne gefahrn.






ich hatte aber nur meinen crosser dabei. wer findet die mtb-teile?


----------



## oppaunke (11. September 2011)

haben uns heute bei (fast)bestem wetter zu einer kleinen Yeti-Zusammenkunft getroffen...






altherrenrunde...






bergab aber noch ganz frisch...(mach auch am erfrischenden regen gelegen haben...)











3 Lampen und 3 Kerzen für 3 Yeti´s






und so ließen wir den tag bei strömendem regen gemütlich ausklingen...






tschuldigung für die bildqualität.
der christian


----------



## pago79 (11. September 2011)

Vom Ulti bei Zeiten bitte mal ein paar Detailbilder...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ph0 (12. September 2011)

Wir waren heute im Lenne- und Hönnetal unterwegs.

Gestartet wurde in aller Herrgottsfrühe bei noch wirklich guten Bedingungen.







Felsformation "Pater und Nonne" bei Letmathe:







Mit Ankunft auf Burg Altena schlug das Wetter dann auch leider um:













Die Strecke von Altena zurück hatte dann eher was von "Bike-Diving"
Unglaublich wieviel Wasser in recht kurzer Zeit auf einen niedergehen kann.

War trotzdem eine schöne und abwechslungsreiche Tour ...


----------



## MKAB (12. September 2011)

@ph0:
Das erste Bild vermittelt ne tolle (dramatische) Stimmung


----------



## black-panther (12. September 2011)

kleine Feierabendrunde in die Weinstöcke













Fütterung




Servus, Chris


----------



## ClassicLine (12. September 2011)

mein 91er Arbeitstier ist einfach nicht putt machbar!





















...Ride on....


----------



## euphras (13. September 2011)

ClassicLine schrieb:


> mein 91er Arbeitstier ist einfach nicht putt machbar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schwere Seedeiche, vergossene Steinbefestigungen und Halligen (?) im Hintergrund...... - ....... das muß doch Nordseeküste sein (Eiderstedt)?


----------



## mauricer (13. September 2011)

oppaunke schrieb:


> haben uns heute bei (fast)bestem wetter zu einer kleinen Yeti-Zusammenkunft getroffen...



doofe frage: sind der rest auch forumsmitglieder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (13. September 2011)

Legger Delta V 
Müsste es lt. Katalogen ab '92 gegeben haben.


----------



## Oscar1 (13. September 2011)

ph0 ein schwarzes Raleigh  
Habe gestern mein weisses geknipst


----------



## black-panther (13. September 2011)

sehr hübsch, besonders die Reifen


----------



## mauricer (13. September 2011)

genau die fand ich eher mau....sind das whitewalls oder ist mein monitor im eimer? ich finde ja zu weiss passen klassische skinwalls sehr gut (s.a. Frankys Stumpjumper). So hat das Rad so einen Oldtimerlook, obwohl es an sich sehr schön ist.....


----------



## black-panther (13. September 2011)

eben dieser Oldtimerlook gefällt mir so gut, find ich klasse


----------



## gtbiker (13. September 2011)

Reifen sehen schwer nach Schwalbe Returner aus


----------



## Oscar1 (13. September 2011)

Ja sind Returner. (Ja der Übereifer  ) 
Hab noch nen Satz schwarze Tioga Psycho 2 hier, die Schwalben werden aber erst mal schäbbig gefahren.


----------



## mauricer (13. September 2011)

black-panther schrieb:


> eben dieser Oldtimerlook gefällt mir so gut, find ich klasse



erinnert mich so an roller mit weisswand-reifen. nicht so meins...


----------



## black-panther (13. September 2011)

mauricer schrieb:


> erinnert mich so an roller mit weisswand-reifen. nicht so meins...


 
och, muss ja nicht unbedingt 'n Roller sein






(sorry für OT)


----------



## mauricer (13. September 2011)

OT: iiiiihhh......noch weniger meins. da sind die weisswände nur noch das i-tüpfelchen.

auch hier gilt zumeist: weniger ist mehr (nein, nicht meine...leider)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (13. September 2011)

egal, lassen wir das, Geschmäcker sind ja - zum Glück - verschieden 
(obere HD übrigens auch nicht meine, schön wär's)


----------



## stefan9113 (13. September 2011)

... die Sonne genießen ....


----------



## Ianus (15. September 2011)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> ... die Sonne genießen ....


 
....und die Seele baumeln lassen


----------



## nafetsgurk (15. September 2011)

nommel die " STELLE " für ianus...
zum bild : altes bike, alte klamotten + ein alter sack...so vergeht die zeit...


----------



## NuckChorris (15. September 2011)

Heute die Abendsonne genutzt und ein bisschen den Wald unsicher gemacht, war herrlich! 

















Schönen Abend,
Nuckchorris!


----------



## coast13 (15. September 2011)

toll schöne bilder !!!!!!


----------



## höhenangst (15. September 2011)

ne gemütliche Feierabendrunde 







@ Karatemeister :  das letzte Bild


----------



## aal (16. September 2011)




----------



## aggressor2 (16. September 2011)

wetter war schön, da lassen sich gut neue fahrräder testen. der rahmen war mal diskussionsgrundlage hier im forum und kommt von kingmoe. es wurde nie geklärt was es ist, aber jetzt ist es mein neues flinkes stadtrad, dass trotz diverser klumpen als anbauteile nur 9,4kg wiegt.












unterwegs hab ich nen riesigen sehr leckeren apfel gefunden.






und auch wenns nur ein 15jahre alter treckingradrahmen sein soll, es macht spaß.






150m später haben mich dann noch diese 1,5kg äpfel angelacht, die ich unbedingt mitnehmen musste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MadProetchen (16. September 2011)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> 150m später haben mich dann noch diese 1,5kg äpfel angelacht, die ich unbedingt mitnehmen musste.



super Idee


----------



## .jan (16. September 2011)

Ich finde es schön, wenn man sich noch über die kleinen Dinge im Leben freuen kann.


----------



## MKAB (16. September 2011)

.jan schrieb:


> Ich finde es schön, wenn man sich noch über die kleinen Dinge im Leben freuen kann.



+1


Schöne Fotos


----------



## aal (17. September 2011)

An apple a day keeps the doctor away!


----------



## aggressor2 (17. September 2011)

aal schrieb:


> an apple a day keeps the doctor away!



so siehts aus


----------



## ph0 (18. September 2011)

Heute zusammen mit pottsblizz mal wieder die Trails der Haard unter die Stollen genommen.







Leider waren die meisten durch die Regenfälle der letzten Tage nicht in so einem guten Zustand wie der nachstehende,








sondern bestanden oft aus knöcheltiefem Matsch.

Das hatte natürlich zur Folge das die Bikes nach kurzer Zeit dann so aussahen.













Trotz zwischenzeitlich heftigen Schauern standen am Ende gute 100km zu Buche.







.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Briggtopp (18. September 2011)

mauricer schrieb:


> OT: iiiiihhh......noch weniger meins. da sind die weisswände nur noch das i-tüpfelchen.
> 
> auch hier gilt zumeist: weniger ist mehr (nein, nicht meine...leider)



Einfach Top !


----------



## robbi_n (18. September 2011)

"Wir" waren heut auch mal wieder unterwegs


----------



## pottsblizz (19. September 2011)

ph0 schrieb:


> Heute zusammen mit pottsblizz mal wieder die Trails der Haard unter die Stollen genommen.
> 
> Trotz zwischenzeitlich heftigen Schauern standen am Ende gute 100km zu Buche.
> 
> ...




nönöh, nicht zur Buche, sondern unter Fichten... sozusagen, im dichten Fichten Dickicht...

und die gut 100 waren bei dem weichen Boden gefühlt noch ein paar mehr, aber schön wars.

Mal sehen, was nächstes mal kommt


----------



## Maternus (22. September 2011)

Gestern mit dem alten Kuwahara


----------



## 93tilInfinity (22. September 2011)

Die Bilder sind schon einige Tage alt...meine erste längere Tour mit einem Drop-Bar Lenker....Nochmal richtig Sonne tanken etc.

















Gruss Andreas


----------



## .jan (22. September 2011)

Das sieht nach reichlich Spaß aus. Und endlich mal einer, der 'ne DX fährt.


----------



## cleiende (22. September 2011)

robbi_n schrieb:


> "Wir" waren heut auch mal wieder unterwegs



Endlich mal noch einer aus der Nähe von FFM der ein violettes Zassi fährt!


----------



## 93tilInfinity (22. September 2011)

.jan schrieb:


> Das sieht nach reichlich Spaß aus. Und endlich mal einer, der 'ne DX fährt.


 
Ja...bin mit einem alten Freund unterwegs gewesen...Der Aufstieg war mit der montierten 28-30 Übersetzung zeitweise sehr anstrengend, und im ersten Abschnitt der 1700 Höhenmeter der Abfahrt war mir als Drop-Bar Neuling ein bisschen mulmig Zumute...Aber wir kamen heil unten an und hatten an dem Tag einen akkuraten Rausch...
Der Teilemix an dem Rahmen ist recht Wild, aber es funktioniert.
Ich bin gespannt, wie sich Barcons halten, wenn es mich zum ersten mal damit auf die Fresse legt.


----------



## höhenangst (22. September 2011)

@93tilInfinity

die Bilder sind goil , da bekommt man richtig Lust aufs biken 

danke dafür


----------



## nutallabrot (23. September 2011)

@93tilInfinity: Wo ist denn das? Ich bekomme spontane Urlaubsgefühle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 93tilInfinity (23. September 2011)

@höhenangst ...Danke! In meinem Album hats noch 2-3 Bilder mehr .



nutallabrot schrieb:


> @93tilInfinity: Wo ist denn das? Ich bekomme spontane Urlaubsgefühle...


 
Die Bilder sind Auf dem Gipfel des Gantrisch entstanden.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gantrisch
Startort für die Tour war in Thun.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## stefan9113 (24. September 2011)

wir können zwar gegen eine solche Aussicht nicht anstinken, aber schön wars trotzdem , dnke Thomas









https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/xQS0G0m49fcJOX-tloGAVq6XuzXDnxjA__LoB0c1s64?feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/icUePiZlIRzYbk3_-aiP5a6XuzXDnxjA__LoB0c1s64?feat=directlink


----------



## wunbock (25. September 2011)

Sorry fuer offtopic.94er Road Project in gleicher doch eher seltenen Farbkombi wie Stefans.


----------



## ph0 (25. September 2011)

Die heutige Tour war von Gewässern geprägt - also quasi 'ne Seefahrt 


Lanstroper See








Weiher bei Schloss Cappenberg








Schloss Nordkirchen








Burg Vischering in Lüdinghausen







.


----------



## euphras (26. September 2011)

Schöne Bilder, Danke dafür! Lüdinghausen war immer einer der südlichsten Punkte meiner Touren, die ich von MS aus startete.


----------



## velopat (27. September 2011)

Schöne Bilder !  Kriegt man sofort Lust ne Runde zu drehen....

Hier mal ein twenti-neiner - voll on wooge. 










Nur meine Fotokünste sind derbe schlecht. Werd mal üben müssen. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand Tipps geben


Cheers


----------



## MadProetchen (27. September 2011)

velopat schrieb:


> Nur meine Fotokünste sind derbe schlecht. Werd mal üben müssen. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand Tipps geben
> 
> 
> Cheers




mal etwas Farbe bekennen......
vieleicht


Ich weiss gar nich was Du hast.....
also ich find Dein Bild klasse


skol


----------



## velopat (27. September 2011)

Ok Farbe !








Cheers.


----------



## MadProetchen (27. September 2011)

velopat schrieb:


> Ok Farbe !




Booaaahhhrch!!!
auch nich schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pottsblizz (27. September 2011)

ph0 schrieb:


>



mönsch pho, das ist ja der hammer....


----------



## Klein-Holgi (27. September 2011)

velopat schrieb:


> Ok Farbe !



Alter Verwalter....da hat einer die Gradationskurve entdeckt...oder isses nur der Kontrast

Aber eindeutig die beste aller Versionen - für S/W isses zu blass...wie wärs in S/W mit nem kleineren Ausschnitt


----------



## aggressor2 (28. September 2011)

bin vorhin mal los zum birnen pflücken.
















ausbeute:






danach musst ich mich erstmal hinsetzen und das ensemble aus sonne, ausblick, birne und guter laune genießen.






schöner tag.


----------



## euphras (28. September 2011)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> bin vorhin mal los zum birnen pflücken.
> 
> ausbeute:
> 
> ...



Schickes Rad! Was ist das für ein Rahmen? Das Cockpit gefällt mir echt gut und die Hörnchen tragen aufgrund der offenen Bauweise optisch kaum auf...


----------



## .jan (28. September 2011)

Das ist doch das Bridgestone, oder?! Gefällt mir auch ausgesprochen gut!! Du hast bei deinen Rädern einen ganz eigenen Stil, der mir sehr gefällt.
Und das, was du von deinem Tag mit uns geteilt hast, sieht wirklich schön aus!!


----------



## aggressor2 (28. September 2011)

danke.
ja, ist ein bridgestone. 1991er MB-1, um genau zu sein. 
bis auf die sattelstütze würd ich an dem rad auch erstmal nix ändern. der auf den bildern fehlende oma-gang ist schon wieder montiert...und trotz der schweren drahtreifenund xt-naben wiegts knapp unter 10,3kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euphras (28. September 2011)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> und trotz der schweren drahtreifenund xt-naben wiegts knapp unter 10,3kg.



Holla die Waldfee... 

Für´n Stahlrad aus der Zeit eine echte Ansage!


----------



## aggressor2 (28. September 2011)

joa, irgendwann will ichs auch noch spürbar unter 10kg bringen, aber obs dann noch so gut aussieht is ne andere frage


----------



## .jan (28. September 2011)

Mein Yo Eddy liegt momentan bei 10,46 kg, womit ich echt zufrieden bin. Allerdings ist damit wohl auch das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht, solange ich schaltbar fahren will und nicht irgendwie Alulenker und -vorbau verbaue.
Womit man ruckzuck über 100 g runter bekommt sind Schläuche. Ich fahre die Schawalbe XX-Light und das bei knapp 90 kg. Günstiger kann man so viel Gewicht nicht sparen.


----------



## aggressor2 (28. September 2011)

und genau die sind gestern nach dem wiegen reingekommen  (vorher warns 10,36kg)


----------



## velopat (28. September 2011)

Andere Runde - andere Kiste. 

Das Wetter ist hier obergut nur die Tage werden deutlich kürzer 






cheers


----------



## gtbiker (28. September 2011)

9040g Vortrieb


----------



## argh (28. September 2011)

Hall Alex, schöne Bilder haste da gemacht. Wir sehen uns ja am Freitag. Dank der Bilder bekomm ich spontan wieder Lust auf's Radfahren. 

Uuund, Tewje: dein Rad gefällt mir auch sehr gut.


----------



## aggressor2 (28. September 2011)

argh schrieb:


> Hall Alex, schöne Bilder haste da gemacht. Wir sehen uns ja am Freitag. Dank der Bilder bekomm ich spontan wieder Lust auf's Radfahren.



schön. ich werd auch das rad nehmen. auf crosser hab ich grade keine lust und das bridgestone kommt sonst viel zu kurz. bis dann!


----------



## ph0 (30. September 2011)

Kleine Mittagsrunde bei schon fast surrealem Wetter















_ph0_


----------



## Lamima (30. September 2011)

Das geniale Wetter genutzt und eine kleine Tour nach Frankfurt gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (30. September 2011)

Freitag nachmittag.......


----------



## nafetsgurk (1. Oktober 2011)

zu bild eins...

ne böse frage wäre : ist das der alte bahnhof...???
antwort : nein der monte scherbelino...!!!


----------



## stefan9113 (1. Oktober 2011)

ne bunte Runde ...





schön wars

bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## gtbiker (1. Oktober 2011)

Ausgiebig getestet, bei diesem Traumwetter!


----------



## pottsblizz (2. Oktober 2011)

ph0 schrieb:


> _ph0_




ph0l0gischer Garten????


----------



## ph0 (3. Oktober 2011)

Heute wieder mit Kollege pottsblizz die Umgebung unsicher gemacht.















Schön war's,
ph0


----------



## Splatter666 (3. Oktober 2011)

Moin!

War heut anlässlich Fotomachen für den Classic-Bike-Wettbewerb auch mal wieder unterwegs; schön war´s und das MARIN hat mich die Berge ganz schön raufgetrieben 
Bin immer wieder erstaunt, wie g**l die Geometrie der alten Marins ist 









Ciao, Splat


----------



## tonicbikes (3. Oktober 2011)

Meinereiner am 28.09.11 bei perfektem "Sommer"wetter an der Fehmarnsundbrücke. 
Sorry für das Rad, aber der Vermieter hatte gerade kein Classicbike im Verleih, nur diesen schönen 3G. Tiefeinsteiger....dafür ist aber wenigstens die Brücke Classic, die wurde 63´eingeweiht und steht mittlerweile unter Denkmalschutz





Freundin an der Steilküste bei Wulfen (diesmal hatten wir "Mtb´s" mit Shimano Sis)

Beim nächsten Fehmarn-Urlaub haben wir die eigenen Bikes dabei...........denn man kann dort echt gut Radfahren, teilweise direkt aud den Deichen entlang!


----------



## olli (3. Oktober 2011)

Die letzten 4 Tage waren schön!

Mit dem Stadt-Cruiser und Einkaufsrad in gemäßtem Geländerad-Terrain bei der Tröglhütte:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .jan (4. Oktober 2011)

Der Herbst kommt mit aller Macht. Ich mag das Rascheln des Laubes und das Knacken der Bucheckern unter meinen Reifen, die Farben der Blätter und den Geruch im Wald.


----------



## ph0 (4. Oktober 2011)

Wunderschöne Herbst-Impression! 


_Gruß,
ph0_


----------



## Nightstorm95 (4. Oktober 2011)

Ja Jan - schliesse mich gerne Deinen Worten an ... dazu noch das unverwechselbare Licht - warm u. weich zugleich.



​
LG ... Max


----------



## maxim-DD (4. Oktober 2011)

vorletztes WE auf dem elbradweg bei DD:


----------



## ph0 (4. Oktober 2011)

_ph0_


----------



## velopat (4. Oktober 2011)

oh man .jan 

Schööön

Ich rieche fast den Herbst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (5. Oktober 2011)

velopat schrieb:


> Ich rieche fast den Herbst.



...ich rieche eher was anderes, was da am Hemd des vogelbehüteten Menschen runterläuft...


----------



## Nader (7. Oktober 2011)

heute gabs in HH Sonne und Regen


----------



## ph0 (8. Oktober 2011)

Den sonnigen Abschnitt genutzt und den heimischen Feldern & Wäldern einen Besuch abgestattet.





















_Euch ein schönes WE wünschend,
ph0_


----------



## Ianus (9. Oktober 2011)




----------



## stefan9113 (11. Oktober 2011)

schönes Bild mit der Mutter aller Federgabeln, irgendwie beeindruckend 





bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## freebee (11. Oktober 2011)

Hey Stefan....schönes Bild und schön von Dir zu lesen zum Bike
kann ich leider nichts sagen....einfach...ach lassen wir dass

Grüße
Alan


----------



## stefan9113 (11. Oktober 2011)

danke Alan


----------



## freebee (11. Oktober 2011)




----------



## Compolli (12. Oktober 2011)

@stefan9113: Wie kann es sein das auf deinem Foto die Sonne im Hintergrund untergeht aber gleichzeitig noch ein paar Strahlen auf das Brückengeländer von Seiten des Betrachters wirft? Sind das Reflektionen? Was genau reflektiert denn da?


----------



## wtb_rider (12. Oktober 2011)

ich denk mal das dort ein häuschen steht, dessen fenster das licht auf die mauer werfen, also auf jeden fall eine sonnenreflektion im rücken des betrachters.

gruss kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loboand (13. Oktober 2011)

A route for a wonderful place.
Some pictures of it.



 



 

Gamoneo village up the mountain in Asturias.



 



 




 

Lake Enol.

One of the lakes of Covadonga.


----------



## euphras (13. Oktober 2011)

loboand schrieb:


> A route for a wonderful place.
> Some pictures of it.



Thanks for the pictures, loboand, at least i´ve really enjoyed them.


----------



## bratfass (13. Oktober 2011)

Absolute stunning nature!


Liebe Grüße

Micha


----------



## .jan (13. Oktober 2011)

The lake's leaking.


----------



## loboand (14. Oktober 2011)

Still seems summer.
At the beach in autumn ...

*Rodiles*.
A stunning beach even in autumn.


----------



## black-panther (14. Oktober 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## Ianus (15. Oktober 2011)

Ein prachtvolles Herbstwetter........


----------



## nafetsgurk (15. Oktober 2011)

bei mir au, aber saufrisch morgens...


----------



## Ianus (15. Oktober 2011)

nafetsgurk schrieb:


> bei mir au, aber saufrisch morgens...



Gestern kurz vor Mitternacht ging es eigentlich....... lag vielleicht am Vollmond 

Über 25 Bilder gemacht und alle unscharf.....zum Kotzen  Das war noch eines der Besseren......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (15. Oktober 2011)

gruss kay


----------



## höhenangst (15. Oktober 2011)

das schöne Wetter genutzt und ne Probefahrt gemacht   






hier nochmals Danke


----------



## stefan9113 (16. Oktober 2011)

sehr schöne Bilder  ich war auch ein wenig unterwegs

gestern









heute









bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## thordis (16. Oktober 2011)

fotografische meisterwerke, stefan! 
-----
ein paar tage noch, dann passen rahmenfarbe und laubfärbung perfekt zusammen.


----------



## stefan9113 (16. Oktober 2011)

danke Dir


----------



## Nader (16. Oktober 2011)

der schöne Herbst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freebee (16. Oktober 2011)

Also ich muss jetz schon mal sagen das die Bilder hier von Euch allen echt der Hammer sind 

Genialer FRED


----------



## uschibert (16. Oktober 2011)

Aufgrund des schönen Wetter war ich heute auch nochmal unterwegs, und hatte (wenn ich wollte) diese schöne Aussicht!





Gruß!


----------



## euphras (16. Oktober 2011)

nach fast zweimonatiger Zwangspause heute die zweite längere Tour....
















Nabenputzringe 







laaaange Schatten...


----------



## NuckChorris (17. Oktober 2011)

Lauter schöne Bilder mit viel Sonne, habt ihr fein hinbekommen! 
@höhenangst: Leckeres Jet Stream übrigens... hier ist auch noch eins. 





Gruß,
Nuckchorris


----------



## cibi (17. Oktober 2011)

Blick ins Homburger Ländchen







Plotter-Potty zu Besuch im wilden Kurtistan











Gestern:

Herrlich! Heute gleich noch einmal. Seit dem Komposcht-Cup im Mai bin ich nicht mehr an drei Tagen hintereinander auf dem Rad gesessen. Nur gut, dass gestern eine Weste, Buff und Beinlinge im Rucksack gelandet sind, denn bei der schattigen Rückfahrt am abend wurde es doch ganz schön frisch, brrr. Und die Sidis werden wohl auch bald eingemottet. Nebenbei fragte ich mich, wann ich denn zuletzt mit einem Schalter im Wald unterwegs war... Vor über einem Jahr! Also höchste Zeit gleich mit dem Tomac Buckshot das "Heck" und die fiesen Anstiege hinter Drabendograd zu besuchen. 






















Letzten Freitag und Samstag:


----------



## DeadandGone (18. Oktober 2011)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> ich denk mal das dort ein häuschen steht, dessen fenster das licht auf die mauer werfen, also auf jeden fall eine sonnenreflektion im rücken des betrachters.
> 
> gruss kay


 

but when he finds out that he cant eat the bike he will go fishing again..

Smile DG


----------



## mrbubu (18. Oktober 2011)

Ein paar herbstliche Impressionen mit meinem "neuen" Kilauea...

















Raphael


----------



## euphras (18. Oktober 2011)

mrbubu schrieb:


> Ein paar herbstliche Impressionen mit meinem "neuen" Kilauea...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hübscher Aufbau, ist das eine Sugino Mighty Kurbel?


----------



## mrbubu (18. Oktober 2011)

Dankeschön  ja ist eine Sugino Kurbel aber eine Fuse nicht Mighty.


----------



## thomasg2466 (18. Oktober 2011)

"Pilze sammeln"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maternus (18. Oktober 2011)

gefällt mir!


----------



## thomasg2466 (18. Oktober 2011)

...facebook


----------



## magas (19. Oktober 2011)

@ cibi & mrbubu  

tolle pics.


----------



## loboand (20. Oktober 2011)

*Kraft und Rasse*.

Strength and breed.

Fuerza y raza.


----------



## wtb_rider (20. Oktober 2011)

das tier hab ich doch schon mal gesehn,...







gruss kay


----------



## imemine (20. Oktober 2011)

Wochenende im Tiergarten...


----------



## black-panther (20. Oktober 2011)

schönes Tier


----------



## loboand (20. Oktober 2011)

In Spanien ist der *Osborne* Stier.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Osborne-Stier


----------



## nafetsgurk (21. Oktober 2011)

bella italia...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nader (22. Oktober 2011)

nach langer Zeit wieder mal mit FRS unterwegs gewesen 





warum darf man in einem Klassikbike keinen Ständer haben!


----------



## black-panther (22. Oktober 2011)

Bist du g'scheit, hübschet Ding!


----------



## stefan9113 (23. Oktober 2011)

ein wunderschönes Marin 

gestern war die Sonne da ....





bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## Nader (23. Oktober 2011)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> ein wunderschönes Marin
> 
> gestern war die Sonne da ....



sehr schön Stefan  

..und die Sonne ist bei uns immer noch da


----------



## stefan9113 (23. Oktober 2011)

schon wieder ein schönes Bike 

bei uns hats heut etwas gedauert ....





bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## aggressor2 (23. Oktober 2011)

herbst is schon manchmal toll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (23. Oktober 2011)

Ist das Jena?


----------



## aggressor2 (23. Oktober 2011)

freilich


----------



## stefan9113 (24. Oktober 2011)

noch schnell die letzten Sonnenstrahlen genießen





bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## imemine (24. Oktober 2011)

rakete...


----------



## euphras (28. Oktober 2011)

Unterwegs im Steinheimer Becken...





Endstation für Maishäcksel





Herbstimpressionen


----------



## .jan (28. Oktober 2011)

Schön herbstlich... Ich mag das.


----------



## MadProetchen (29. Oktober 2011)

.jan schrieb:


> Schön herbstlich... Ich mag das.




yep....
schöne bilder


----------



## stefan9113 (29. Oktober 2011)

als der Hochnebel endlich verschwunden war ....





bis bald ...


----------



## gtbiker (29. Oktober 2011)

Was für eine Schönheit, Stefan!


----------



## gtbiker (29. Oktober 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (30. Oktober 2011)

Danke Dir 

Deins ist aber auch schön, wenn auch ungefedert  und auch die Blder sind immer wieder schön anzuschauen . Ich fahr jetzt erstmal in die Berche ..... mal sehen was ich mitnehme


----------



## stefan9113 (30. Oktober 2011)

so, wieder da , schön wars

















bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## aggressor2 (30. Oktober 2011)

heute war die letzte jenaumrundung des jahres geplant. nach nur 10km wurde es zur lustigen bummelausfahrt zum genießen.











































an der stelle hab ich schon ein paar mal das gleiche bild geschossen






hier nich


























pause





(die lagen schon vor uns da, wirklich.)

einfach nur schön





















ein ungleiches paar































erkenntnisse: lenker fetzt, lenkerandschalthebel sind ok, nach 5 stunden wird die sitzposition dann doch unbequem, die reifen sind einfach nur schlecht, gemütlich radfahrn kann auch schön sein.


----------



## 6ix-pack (30. Oktober 2011)

Hohe Tannen & Herbstwald:







Bergziege:


----------



## radheinz (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich war heute unterwegs. Eine kleine Tour zu den Quarksteinen.


----------



## höhenangst (31. Oktober 2011)

Bilder von heute 


























Gruß


----------



## imemine (31. Oktober 2011)

das fehlt einfach in Berlin...
Sehr schön...


----------



## euphras (1. November 2011)

höhenangst schrieb:


> Bilder von heute
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich mache seltenst einen "full quote" aber diese Bilder haben das verdient.


----------



## .jan (1. November 2011)

euphras schrieb:


> Ich mache seltenst einen "full quote" aber diese Bilder haben das verdient.



+1 Wunderschön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (1. November 2011)

schöne Fotos Thomas 

ich hab auch noch eins 





bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## pottsblizz (1. November 2011)

ne kleine Morgenrunde durchs nördliche Ruhrgebeat...oder südliches Münsterland???



egal, das Wetter war richtig für diesen fred




black beauty`s




heimwärts...

murrays 91er explosif, immer wieder ne Wucht!


----------



## aggressor2 (1. November 2011)

clevere nutzung der stoppeln, stefan.

das war auch noch am sonntag. der stamm wurde aber in keiner besonderen weise genutzt.


----------



## velopat (1. November 2011)

Schööönnnee Bilda,

war heute auch unterwegs nur ohne Bilda zu machen. Sehr schöne Stimmungen.

Wo sind bitte die Quarksteine?


----------



## msony (1. November 2011)

Heute ne Herbstfahrt im Ruhrpott mit Mad Proetchen,msony,Bonebreaker,LSK win,Punkti unternommen.
Zwar nicht alle Räder classic,aber alle aus Stahl.


----------



## freebee (1. November 2011)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> schöne Fotos Thomas
> 
> ich hab auch noch eins
> 
> ...



haste gut hinbekommen  als würde es schweben und gleich zum Himmel steigen...ready for boarding at gate Yeti....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freebee (1. November 2011)

War heut tatsächlich auch mal ne Runde drehen...leider nur Bilder
mit dem ollen handy....





nach ner Weile strampeln....




die erste Abfahrt...ich jubel auf dem Bild eigentlich nur weil es mich
geschmissen hat und nix kaputt gegangen ist..lustiger Weise kann
man in meinem Album sehen wo das Bild gemacht wurde...wußte
gar nich das sowas geht....




im Tal ist es dann ein bissle schlamiger geworden war aber echt fun...




Dann gings wieder hoch...es war an der Stelle so steil das ich schieben
musste 




und dann gabs das Mohn....irgendwas...habs
leider vergessen wie das heißt war aber fein...




Als wir uns dann aufmachten zurück zu fahren und schon in der nähe
von Wien waren ist mir dieses spooky Gebäude
begegnet....strange Ein Anwohner meinte es sei eine Wasserpumpstation...hmmmmm Spooky....




Grüße
Alan


----------



## black-panther (1. November 2011)

Noch ein Wiener (oder Zugereister?)!
Muss auch wieder mal in den Wienerwald...


----------



## freebee (1. November 2011)

Seit ca. 6 Jahren in Wien....eigentlich aus Stuttgart.....

Ja war echt ne nette Tour....bin aber schon ganz schön platt grad....


----------



## euphras (1. November 2011)

Schöne Bilder!

Ich hab den Feiertag heute auch für eine 30 km Tour genutzt.































Kamera ist eine Fuji Finepix F100 fd, die über eine sehr eigenartigen .jpg Algorithmus verfügt, manchmal erinnern die Bilder an Aquarelle..


----------



## Nader (1. November 2011)

ich war auch gestern unterwegs aber leider (oder zum Glück ) nicht mit altem Stahl, deswegen ein Bild ohne Bike

oh man ist dieser Herbst schön


----------



## black-panther (1. November 2011)

euphras schrieb:


> Kamera ist eine Fuji Finepix F100 fd, die über eine sehr eigenartigen .jpg Algorithmus verfügt, manchmal erinnern die Bilder an Aquarelle..


 
wirklich netter Sideeffect!  
schaut echt aus wie gemalt


----------



## freebee (1. November 2011)

ja sehr coole Bilder.....nicy nicy


----------



## nafetsgurk (2. November 2011)

[url=http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=ffgkhu.jpg]
	

[/URL]


----------



## loboand (3. November 2011)

Little time to relax...


----------



## euphras (3. November 2011)

loboand schrieb:


> Little time to relax...



Beautiful pictures, didn´t the forecast predict some heavy raining for Spain and southern France?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .jan (3. November 2011)

But that doesn't matter when you're above the clouds.


----------



## black-panther (3. November 2011)

you're, nicht your


----------



## .jan (3. November 2011)

Äh ja... Es war noch früh. Oder so...


----------



## MadProetchen (3. November 2011)

eigentlich wollte ich mich ja nur mal schnell an den früchten 
von msony's bike-baum (bot. höchstwahrscheinlich tilia bikeata ) laben,
um dann festzustellen 
wieviel richtig tolle herbstmotive hier...
ein highlight nach dem anderen bieten

schööööön


----------



## stefan9113 (4. November 2011)

kurz bevor es dunkel wird, noch schnell den Berg rauf ...

















bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## sevenack (4. November 2011)

ich mag zwar generell keine Federung,
aber was Du da durch die Gegend drischst,
sprich: auch noch wirklich benutzt...
dafür


----------



## Nader (4. November 2011)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> ..



die Naben


----------



## euphras (5. November 2011)

Nader schrieb:


> die Naben



...und die Bilder...! Danke Stefan!


----------



## goegolo (5. November 2011)

@stefan: was ist denn das für ein Gabelexot?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (5. November 2011)

nettes Teil, fährt sich auch ganz gut. Ist glaub ich ne IRD


----------



## Hot Carrot (5. November 2011)

Wir haben seit Tagen tolles Wetter viel Sonne und so an die 20°


----------



## wtb_rider (5. November 2011)

kleine runde mit martin, solange die sonne am himmel stand,...

hier die impressionen:













da meine gabel fix und fertig ist blieb es nicht aus zwischdurch einen boxenstop zu machen. hier wird gerade akriebisch versucht die partout nicht passen wollende kappe wieder in die dafür vorgesehene öfnnung zu stopfen.






und nach dem martin das halbwegs hinbekommen hat, sind mit ihm die pferde durchgegenagen.













gruss kay


----------



## msony (5. November 2011)

Cool


----------



## stefan9113 (6. November 2011)

mit solch akrobatischen Einlagen können wir heute nicht dienen, aber mit ordentlich 42 km Strecke und 1.500 Höhenmeter, können wir dagegenstinken  





wollt ihr mehr 

bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## black-panther (6. November 2011)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> wollt ihr mehr


 
ja, bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stadtkind (6. November 2011)

Bin heut ein bisschen in der Nachbarschaft herumgecruist. 











Ich verspreche: Das Pinarello wird noch geputzt und mit Thumbshiftern aufgejazzt! (Irgendwann)


----------



## stefan9113 (6. November 2011)

so, die Tour heute wieder mit Thomas, es war wunderschön und angenehm kühl, Zur Mitte hin wurde es immer schöner, die Bilder sind alle geladen ...












und weg war er ...





















































das sollte für heute reichen 

bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## pago79 (6. November 2011)

son Shock a Billy könnt ich mir auch noch gut vorstellen....

schöne Tour wie es scheint

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Ianus (6. November 2011)

Stefan,

habe ich Dir schon mal gesagt, was für geile Räder Du hast??

Das Fat ist ein Traum!

Ich für meinen Teil habe die Saison nun abgehakt. Ab jetzt wird der alte Trekker ran müssen bzw. das Rennrad bei schönem Spätherbstwetter.


----------



## Homer.j1 (6. November 2011)

Schöne Landschaft, schöne Bilder und ein schönes Breezer

Viele Grüße Jens

Ps. Schön das es jetzt auch mal richtig Auslauf hat, und dann noch in einer so schönen Natur.


----------



## höhenangst (6. November 2011)

ein , zwei Bilder hab ich auch 

fönig wars heute , gut an den Wolken zu erkennen 






volle Konzentration 











noch ein wohlverdientes Bild für meinen treuen Begleiter 






Jens , ich liebe dieses Rad 

nur die Kassette werde ich wohl wechseln , da muß ne 32er drauf bei langen Anstiegen mit über 20% ist 26 x 28 schon ganz schön knackig - da fehlen mir halt Hübners Beine 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Ianus (6. November 2011)

höhenangst schrieb:


> - da fehlen mir halt Hübners Beine
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Hübners Beine werden Dir da auch nicht helfen, da er seine Kraft kurzzeitig abrufen mußte...... Du brauchst eher diese spindeldürren Ausdauerwaden


----------



## stefan9113 (6. November 2011)

> Du brauchst eher diese spindeldürren Ausdauerwaden



hab ich, hilft auch nix


----------



## Homer.j1 (6. November 2011)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> hab ich, hilft auch nix



Na dann hilft nur noch Training...., ganz viel Training.

Viele Grüße Jens


----------



## johnnyra (8. November 2011)

Tuesday auf dem Deathway


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Carrot (9. November 2011)

Wie haben noch immer Sonne und ca 20° +


----------



## aggressor2 (10. November 2011)

kurze nebeltour mitn crosser:









































und hier, ganz dicke suppe:


----------



## trek970 (12. November 2011)

Eine kleine Feierabendrunde in warmem Abendlicht, durch raschelnde Blätterhaufen.




















Den letzten Sonnenstrahl eingefangen.


----------



## stefan9113 (13. November 2011)

sehr schöne Bilder, bei uns ist es einfach nur neblig, sonst nix, erst sehr spät am Nachmittag kommt die Sonne für ne halbe Stunde, das wars, schade, aber das geht auch wieder vorbei ...









bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (13. November 2011)

Herrliches Herbstwetter gestern, welches ich mit meinem Classiker genutzt habe. Herbst mit seinen Farben hat schon was.
Die Suche nach ner Retrofedergabel gab ich auf, fahre jetzt nen 2.4er
Schlappen mit 2 Bar vorn. Taugt mir gut 
​


----------



## Nader (13. November 2011)

sehr schöne Bilder 



stefan9113 schrieb:


> .. bei uns ist es einfach nur neblig



Stefan das zweite Bild ist einfach genial 

heute gabs bei uns viel Sonne


----------



## loboand (13. November 2011)

*Below the earth.*











*SKROL born.*






Its natural habitat.
The *black section* of the *forest*.


----------



## gtbiker (13. November 2011)




----------



## tomasius (13. November 2011)

Schöne Herbstbilder! 

Zum Thema Laub habe ich auch noch ein Foto:






Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uschibert (13. November 2011)

Bei uns war das Wetter auch schön und sonnig. Etwas Laub ist sogar auch zu sehen!





Gruß!


----------



## aggressor2 (14. November 2011)




----------



## Koe (14. November 2011)

joh,
gestern war es schön und das fat hat direkt nach dem contest ne neue kurbel bekommen.





gruß

stefan


----------



## tomasius (14. November 2011)

Dein Fat Ti ist einfach genial!

Ich war heute auch mal wieder mit Ti unterwegs.































Tom


----------



## Nader (14. November 2011)

tomasius schrieb:


> ...
> ..



ich habe gestern versucht auch solche Bilder zu machen, leider ohne Erfolg (geht mit meiner Hardware im Sportmodus nicht!! )

hier hab noch welche vom gestern 



+


----------



## Koe (14. November 2011)

tom vielen dank und ich find deine bilder einfach genial.
das xizang natürlich auch.

ich hab mich gestern mal mit der dslr über den lenker gebeugt, keine chance auch nur ansatzweiße ein ähnlich gutes bild hinzubekommen.
ich brauch noch ne gute kleine kompakte.

gruß


stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek970 (14. November 2011)

Schwarz, neongelb und die Bewegung in den Bildern kommt super rüber!

Gestern auf der Flucht vor dem Nebel. 




Der Winter ist nicht mehr fern!




Eine Eiskristallkluft auf dem Trail.




Achtung Eis im polierten Anlieger.




Endlich Sonne! Traumhafte Seen




mit darin spiegelnden Bergspitzen




und Reflexionen, die schon an Weihnachten erinnern.




Eine schöne Woche und Sonnenschein aus der Konserve, für diejenigen unter der Nebeldecke!


----------



## tomasius (14. November 2011)

@trek970: Tolle Gegend.  Warum nur muss ich mein Leben hier in Westfalen verbringen? 

@koe: Danke auch! Besser als das Bad?  

@nader: Ist das Koga gebürstet und klar lackiert?

Zu den Fotos: Für solche Spielereien ist z.B. eine kleine Ixus ganz gut geeignet. Serienbildmodus an und später hoffen, dass unter den 4327 Fotos auch einige brauchbare Schnappschüsse dabei sind!  Ach ja, einen VHS Crashkurs im Kunstradfahren solltet ihr natürlich vorab noch absolvieren.

Tom


----------



## Nader (14. November 2011)

tomasius schrieb:


> ..
> Ist das Koga gebürstet und klar lackiert?



klar lackiert ist es schon aber gebürstet ist es nicht sondern hat einen Silber-Metallic Lack.


----------



## .jan (14. November 2011)

@trek970: Hammer Bilder, wahnsinnige Landschaft. Da möchte ich auch mal fahren.


----------



## MadProetchen (14. November 2011)

.jan schrieb:


> @trek970: Hammer Bilder, wahnsinnige Landschaft. Da möchte ich auch mal fahren.




yo, det is echt 'ne hammer gegend
die bilder natürlich auch

@tomasius: westfalen hat aber durchaus auch seine reize
zugegeben....
sind die landschaften nich ganz so spektakulär...
aber trotzdem schön


----------



## robbi_n (15. November 2011)

trotz Renovierungsstress ne erste kleine Testrunde gedreht .......


----------



## maxim-DD (15. November 2011)

@trek970 - das erste Foto, 
                geniale Ausichten, 
                vorn runter und hinter wieder rauf, irgendwie

und heute früh, kurz vor 6.³° Uhr in DD,
mittlere Höhe im Elbtal der erste Schnee






Sport frei


----------



## tomasius (16. November 2011)

> westfalen hat aber durchaus auch seine reize



Das versuche ich mir auch ständig einzureden. 



> mittlere Höhe im Elbtal der erste Schnee



Von Schnee kann bei uns noch nicht die Rede sein. 

Heute war ich mal mit dem 86er Backwoods unterwegs.









































Und zum Schluss noch ein kleines Selbstportrait:






Sorry, dass ich hier permanent Bilder einstellen muss, aber der  westfälische Schneeregen lässt noch auf sich warten. - Vielleicht ziehen nächste Woche endlich mal graue Regenwolken auf. 

Tom


----------



## wtb_rider (16. November 2011)

vorletztes bild ist ja wohl ein knaller. tom die vernissage hast du schon bemerkt oder?
gruss kay


----------



## tomasius (16. November 2011)

Danke!  
Die kenne ich. Werde das Bild dort mal verlinken. 

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zagato (16. November 2011)

sehr hohes bilderniveau hier. das sind doch die klassischen kalendermotive!
gruß volkmar


----------



## black-panther (16. November 2011)

ja, besonders die 'bewegten' Bilder finde ich genial.


----------



## aggressor2 (16. November 2011)

heute mal wieder mittwochsrunde. war kalt aber auch schön.


----------



## euphras (18. November 2011)

tomasius schrieb:


> Das versuche ich mir auch ständig einzureden.
> 
> Von Schnee kann bei uns noch nicht die Rede sein.
> 
> ...



In den Baumbergen getourt, Tom?


----------



## Guru (18. November 2011)

Hatte endlich mal die Kamera dabei... Und das Licht war heute unglaublich!

Zum Einstieg gab's deutlich mehr Laub als vor einer Woche. Hat wohl bissl gewindet in der Zeit.





Nach 1 Stunde Fahrt Pause auf dem Hochsitz an meiner neuen Lieblingsstelle.





Neon bremst





Grellorange macht dagegen schnell





Könnte bitte hinter meiner Terrasse auch so wunderschönes Gras wachsen? Ach ja, der Trail geht da mitten durch. Und hat fiese Wurzeln.


----------



## .jan (18. November 2011)

Tolle Bilder. Sieht nach Spaß aus.


----------



## gtbiker (18. November 2011)

Düster, düster....aber hat was! 


Hab heute mein Principia MacB fertiggestellt und gleich mal ausgefahren.....ist es nicht schön?


----------



## .jan (18. November 2011)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Düster, düster....





...sprach der Meister der Endzeitstimmungsbilder...


----------



## Guru (18. November 2011)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Düster, düster....aber hat was!






Auf dem Display sah alles deutlich heller aus. War daheim dann auch überrascht. Aber find sie so auch schön, auch wenn die Stimmung eher golden denn düster war in der Realität


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (18. November 2011)

Ha, danke Jan!

Stimmt, mit der Displayhelligkeit muss man in düsterer Umgebung aufpassen....da kann man ganze fotografische Tage in die Tonne treten wenns schlecht läuft, natürlich besonders dann wenns man im richtig Dunkeln fotografiert. Da mach ich das Display immer manuell auf dunkelste einstellbare Helligkeit (war das eben ein Oxymoron?).

p.s.: Das Principia oben ist natürlich nur ein schlechter Scherz, der Rahmen hat üble Dellen und einen Riss im Sattelrohr. Habe ihn mit Restteilen zusamengeschustert um damit im Winter, bei richtigem Dreckwetter, fahren zu können (Stadt, Arbeit, Tralala).


----------



## imemine (18. November 2011)

richtig schöne bilder! 



Guru schrieb:


> Auf dem Display sah alles deutlich heller aus. War daheim dann auch überrascht. Aber find sie so auch schön, auch wenn die Stimmung eher golden denn düster war in der Realität


----------



## stefan9113 (19. November 2011)

heute mal ohne Nebel am Morgen, dafür frostig kalt













und immer mit dabei ....













erstmal wieder die Füße wärmen, bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## .jan (19. November 2011)

.jan schrieb:


> Der Herbst kommt mit aller Macht. Ich mag das Rascheln des Laubes und das Knacken der Bucheckern unter meinen Reifen, die Farben der Blätter und den Geruch im Wald.



...und was ich gar nicht mag, dass unter dem ganzen Laub so viel  H u n d e s c h e i ß e  liegt, die ich mir prompt jedes Mal in den Reifen fahre. :kotz:


----------



## stefan9113 (19. November 2011)

... die bösen rücksichtslosen Hundebesitzer ... , sorry meiner wars nicht


----------



## .jan (19. November 2011)

Ging auch gar nicht in deine Richtung, sondern bezog sich auf mein Zitat, was ich am Herbst mag. Und da ich im Moment bei jeder Ausfahrt einmal durch die Kagge fahr, fiel mir heute auf, was ich nicht mag. 
Wir sind übrigens selbst Hundebesitzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (19. November 2011)

weiß ich doch, ich hab immer ein rotes oder schwarzes Tütchen dabei ....
finde das nämlich auch zum kotzen, bei uns gibst auch viel Rotwild, Hasen und anderes Getier, die halten sich leider nicht dran


----------



## kadaverfleisch (19. November 2011)

Stefan, sehr schön . Hast du immer ein Stativ dabei, oder sind die so "geschossen"?

Gruss
Micha


----------



## stefan9113 (19. November 2011)

frei Hand, aber ein Ministativ hab ich meist mit, man weiß nie was kommt


----------



## wtb_rider (19. November 2011)

deine bilder werden immer besser,...gefallen mir sehr sehr gut. auch das zweirad.
gruss kay


----------



## stefan9113 (20. November 2011)

den Fön noch ordentlich genieße, oben ist es schön warm und unten hats ordentlich Frost mit richtigen Eisplatten ...





































bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## Splatter666 (20. November 2011)

Moin!

Stefan, ich weiß nicht, ob ich schonmal gefragt hab, aber hast du ein Auswahlprocedere, mit welchem deiner 100.000 Bikes du auf Tour gehst?
So was, wie nen großen Lostopf, oder is das stimmungsabhängig?

Ciao, Splat


----------



## stefan9113 (20. November 2011)

ne, gibts nicht, kommt was kommt


----------



## epic2006 (21. November 2011)

Heute mal wieder eine kleine Runde nach fast 8wöchiger Zwangspause:




Erste Testfahrt mit dem Zaskar. Nicht verkehrt so ein Weichmacher an der Front.




Ohne künstlerischen Anspruch, es war etwas kalt. Immerhin schneefrei.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## argh (21. November 2011)

Schön zu lesen, dass du wieder genesen bist. Das Zaskar gefällt mir auch sehr gut. 

Mich wundert nur, dass es bei euch noch schneefrei ist...


----------



## epic2006 (21. November 2011)

Arne, danke! So richtig haut es immer noch nicht hin, aber ich habs einfach nicht mehr ausgehalten...jetzt is halt wieder schlimmer

Bei uns es ist trocken wie Sau, wir hatten in der letzten Woche zwei größere Waldbrände deswegen. Ohne Niederschlag halt kein Schnee, und das darf auch noch so bleiben, bitte.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (21. November 2011)

Yes... Schnee wünscht man keinem Radfahrer.


----------



## tomasius (21. November 2011)

@gerrit:

Ich bin neidisch! Nicht auf das Rad, auf die Landschaft! 

#4131



> In den Baumbergen getourt, Tom?



Richtig! Ich habe sogar den Gipfel (187,6 m ü. NHN) erreicht.  Woher kennst du denn Deutschlands schönsten Höhenzug? 

Die Woche kommt von mir auch noch ein Bildchen. Heute war Ruhetag.







Prost!

Tom


----------



## euphras (21. November 2011)

tomasius schrieb:


> Richtig! Ich habe sogar den Gipfel (187,6 m ü. NHN) erreicht.  Woher kennst du denn Deutschlands schönsten Höhenzug?
> 
> Tom



Ich habe bis 2004 selbst die Baumberge unsicher gemacht. Ist ja schließlich die einzige Möglichkeit, ein paar Höhenmeter zu reißen, wenn man in Münster lebt. 

Was für ein November! Wenn mir vor zwei Monaten einer gesagt hätte, daß ich am 21. 11. eine 26 km Tour in sonniger Landschaft fahren könnte, hätte ich ihn für verrückt erklärt. 






Im Vordergrund rechts: reife Schlehen (_Prunus spinosa_).


----------



## blaubergdackel (22. November 2011)

Schön aber bitterkalt


----------



## gtbiker (23. November 2011)

Der Bildname "Biwak" hört sich spannend an.....


----------



## blaubergdackel (23. November 2011)

Das "Biwak" war bei weitem angenehmer. Nur der Weg durchs Hinterautal und vor allem zurück war sehr frisch.


----------



## gtbiker (23. November 2011)




----------



## stefan9113 (25. November 2011)

Heute war die Jahresabschlußrunde dran, mit Thomas noch ne ordentlich Runde gemacht, mal mit neuem Geröhr. 



















































bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (25. November 2011)

Feierabendrunde mit dem Crosser  sorry, Handybild 



​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euphras (26. November 2011)

Schöne Bilder, Stefan und Frank!  Danke fürs Reinstellen!


----------



## aggressor2 (26. November 2011)




----------



## tomasius (26. November 2011)

Blaue Stunde mit Magenta? 

Tom


----------



## aggressor2 (26. November 2011)

fand ich auch mal schön.


----------



## Koe (26. November 2011)

heute morgen unterwegs mit dem fat.










gruß

stefan


----------



## Maternus (27. November 2011)

@ Koe

schön, schön! Für mich das ultimative Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (27. November 2011)

danke für die schönen Bilder , ein paar zum Sonntag hab ich auch noch 

































bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## HOLZWURM (27. November 2011)

Hallo

Kann man sich bei Euch in BAYERN die Räder zum posen ausleihen?

Mercy

Der Wurm der holzige


----------



## wtb_rider (27. November 2011)

hi stefan

was machen die handgelenke? das können sie nie und nimmer gewohnt sein. da hat es dein popo einfacher, da ist alles wie immer.

aber spass bei seite.
deine bilder sind sehr schön, kannste mal sehn was so ein wenig übung ausmacht. du entwickelst ein sehr gutes auge für bilder.
das erste und dritte bild gefällt mir am besten.

bei den anderen bilder musst du mal versuchen, fluchten einzufangen. speziell beim 5. bild könntest du mehr in die achse gehen sprich links und somit noch den weg mit einfangen der dann wiederum in der unschärfe verschwindet. oder so. nur ne idee.

hir und da die kam etwas tiefer dann zb. vorletztes bild, dann bekommst du auch nochmehr tiefe und der blick endet nicht sofort auf dem rasen hinterm rad.
bei dem bild mit dem laub ist das aber sehr schön, weil das spitze licht auf den blättern eine tolle struktur entwickelt das wiederum das rad toll herausstechen lässt.

alles nur ne idee, aber den sattel musst du trotzdem nochmal ausrichten.
sehr geil.
gruss kay


----------



## ArSt (27. November 2011)

Heute war ich auf meiner voraussichtlich letzten Tour am Berg. Ich war noch nie (seit 1989) mit dem Fahrrad, so spät im Jahr, so weit oben!
Auf dem Weg zur Kaseralm, bei uns sind die Forstautobahnen zum Teil gepflastert:




Blick auf das Murnauer Moos, im Hintergrund der Aufacker:




Da soll's hin (nach links):




Ist schon steil!




Hier geht's nach rechts!



Im nächsten Posting geht's weiter!


----------



## ArSt (27. November 2011)

Blick auf Murnau und den Staffelsee:




Geschafft! Die Kaseralm:




Blick auf die Benediktenwand (Gerrit's Revier):




Die Abfahrt im Schatten:




Mein altes Kuwahara hat mal wieder gehalten (ist nicht kaputt)!



Es grüßt Euch Armin!

P.S.: Das Wetter soll noch so bleiben!


----------



## höhenangst (27. November 2011)

bei uns war das Wetter auch schön , hab die Runde genossen


----------



## euphras (28. November 2011)

Traumhafte Bilder, Armin!


----------



## ArSt (28. November 2011)

Hallo Patrick!
Na ja, ich finde die meisten anderen Fotos hier schöner, man merkt schon, daß ich nur eine kleine Lumix habe. Auch macht es einen Unterschied, ob man die Bilder direkt einbindet, oder auf einen Server zwischenspeichert.
Es grüßt Dich Armin!


----------



## jensemann78 (28. November 2011)

@ Armin,ich glaube nicht,dass die technische Qualität gemeint war...
...sind wirklich schöne Bilder


----------



## ArSt (28. November 2011)

Danke Jens und natürlich Patrick! Wenn Ihr mal hier seit, müsst Ihr mich besuchen! Die Bilder entstanden bei mir hinterm Haus.
Es grüßt Euch Armin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loboand (28. November 2011)

This is the forum thread that I like.
Landscape in autumn.
Asturias in Spain.
Gruß


----------



## .jan (28. November 2011)

Wow, I'm getting jealous. Nice countryside...


----------



## gtbiker (28. November 2011)

Second picture is a bit weird but absolutely nice!


----------



## gtbiker (29. November 2011)




----------



## ArSt (29. November 2011)

Für mich der schönste Cruiser im Forum! Was ist das für ein Rahmen? Dynamics? Und die schöne Gabel! Mit dem möchte ich auch mal durch's Herbstlaub fahren!
Es grüßt Dich Armin!


----------



## gtbiker (29. November 2011)

Danke Armin!
Der Rahmen ist ein Highlander Delta Phantom Cruiser, Baujahr 96.
Das Rad hat die letzte Wochen schwer abgespeckt, leider auch ein wenig an der Optik. Egal, einige nette Details hat es doch an dem Rad.


----------



## ArSt (29. November 2011)

Danke gtbiker! Hier meiner, aber nicht abgespeckt:






Dazu mein treuester Begleiter, freut sich auf jeden Ausflug in den Wald!

Und hier noch ein Bild von vorletzter Woche: Das Loisachtal






Ganz hinten in der Mitte die Zugspitze.

Es grüßt Euch Armin!


----------



## tomasius (30. November 2011)

@ArSt: 





> Dazu mein treuester Begleiter


 Leider macht unsere Katze immer eigene Ausflüge. 

Mit Bilder schöner Berge und Täler kann ich ja leider nicht dienen. 






Blick in die Baumberge. 

Tom


----------



## Lamima (30. November 2011)

Kleiner Nightride um die neue Lampe mal auszuführen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .jan (30. November 2011)

Janz schön helle...


----------



## ArSt (30. November 2011)

@tomasius: Leider kenne ich die Baumberge nicht, hab nur ein paar mal schöne Bilder hier davon gesehen. Ich denke aber, da würde es mir (und meinem Hund) sicher auch gefallen!
@Lamima: Tolles Bike!

VG, Armin!


----------



## euphras (30. November 2011)

Lamima schrieb:


> Kleiner Nightride um die neue Lampe mal auszuführen



Was für ein Modell - oder gar Selbstbau?


----------



## Lamima (1. Dezember 2011)

euphras schrieb:


> Was für ein Modell - oder gar Selbstbau?



Leider kein Selbstbau, da fehlt mir die Möglichkeit zur Metallbearbeitung fürs Gehäuse. 
Ist die hier...


----------



## .jan (1. Dezember 2011)

Das sollte ich auch mal drüber nachdenken. Wird ja nicht heller draussen.


----------



## Nader (1. Dezember 2011)

tomasius schrieb:


>



dieses Bild ist einmalig  ..sogar würdig für das beste Monatsbild 

(aber leider wurde aus meinem Monatsbild-Fred nix... )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (3. Dezember 2011)

sowas in der Art war auch mein erster Gedanke, als ich es das erste Mal sah

Die anderen Bilder sind fast durchweg auch alle klasse, die Landschaften teils atemberaubend, die Bikes sowieso, aber als dieses Bild kam...WOW! WOW! WOW! allererste Klasse!


----------



## johnnyra (3. Dezember 2011)

Zu dem Bild passt ein Slogan wie:

*Night Rider - Ein Mann und sein Fahrrad kämpfen gegen das Unrecht*







K.I.T.T., hol mich hier raus!


----------



## pottsblizz (4. Dezember 2011)

Wetter war nicht so schön aber was solls...





...wegen Erkältung nur eine kleine Mittagsrunde auf den lokalen trails.


----------



## ph0 (4. Dezember 2011)

@ pottsblizz:
Hättest du mal 'n Wort gesagt wäre ich mitgekommen ...

Gleiches Wetter - Gleiche Region - Nur ein Stück weiter östlich.














Sers,
ph0


----------



## .jan (4. Dezember 2011)

Tolle Stimmung in den Bilder, klasse!!


----------



## Beaufighter (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich tauche auch mal wieder aus der Versenkung auf. Die Aufnahme ist schon paar Wochen alt, aber wenn ich die Regenschauer aus meinem Fenster aus sehe, brrr, lieber das hier:









Manche Bäume haben eine erstaunliche Wuchsrichtung


----------



## ph0 (7. Dezember 2011)

Super Bilder!


----------



## sliceliner (7. Dezember 2011)

Good Mornin´ Berlin






Sorry für die schlechte Quali, hatte nur n Handy zur Hand.


----------



## aggressor2 (8. Dezember 2011)

heute mal wieder ne kleine testrunde. fazit: genial.
danke nach dresden für den lenker!


----------



## ph0 (8. Dezember 2011)

Ganz schön schick, so Jena bei Nacht! 

Ich war heute auch mal wieder unterwegs.



















Das Ganze leider bei heftigsten Sturmböen und einem mit Ästen um sich werfenden Wald.
_(Ist aber niemandem etwas auf den Kopf gefallen ...)_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freebee (8. Dezember 2011)

Sehr cool.........schöne Bilder.....aber wo sin die Bikes...mit den dicken Reifen seit ner Weile. hmmm...

Egal ....Jena....das sollt man sich schon mal reinziehen....nice

kannste mehr über den Lenker sagen.....den hätt ich echt gern....
Grüße
Alan




aggressor2 schrieb:


> heute mal wieder ne kleine testrunde. fazit: genial.
> danke nach dresden für den lenker!


----------



## aggressor2 (9. Dezember 2011)

freebee schrieb:


> Sehr cool.........schöne Bilder.....aber wo sin die Bikes...mit den dicken Reifen seit ner Weile. hmmm...
> 
> Egal ....Jena....das sollt man sich schon mal reinziehen....nice
> 
> ...



steht Italmanubri / ITM drauf und gehört eigentlich, laut prägung, andersrum montiert. läuft denk ich unter dem begriff trainingsbügel. moustache barse haben nen größeren radius.


----------



## argh (9. Dezember 2011)

alex; da haste mal wieder schöne bilder gemacht!


----------



## aggressor2 (9. Dezember 2011)

danke danke.


----------



## cleiende (9. Dezember 2011)

Das ist ein ganz klassischer sportlicher Touren / Trainingsbügel. Waren in den 80ern an fast allen sportiven "Halbrennern" verbaut, z.B. an dem Raleigh Executive meiner Frau.
Fahren sich sehr entspannt, aber ob ich mir damit was Offroad geben würde weiss ich nicht.


----------



## freebee (9. Dezember 2011)

Danke für Eure Info's.... Find das der Lenker (andersrum) echt was hermacht....


----------



## Nader (10. Dezember 2011)

hiermit eröffne ich die Wintersaison 

Eine kleine Runde mit Grello nach dem ersten Schnee in Hamburg


----------



## Raze (10. Dezember 2011)

tu das weg...























...die weiße Pest


----------



## ArSt (10. Dezember 2011)

Gibt's ja heuer nicht mal bei uns!

Grüße aus dem Raum Garmisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pottsblizz (11. Dezember 2011)

Mit ph0 heute noch mal ne kleine haard Runde gedreht. Auf dem Dachsberg Blick gen Norden.


----------



## retroking (12. Dezember 2011)

Heute noch schnell die letzten Sonnenstrahlen genutzt und ne 
kleine Runde gedreht.....mittlerweile regnets wieder






Viele Grüße,

Daniel


----------



## stefan9113 (17. Dezember 2011)

die weiße Pest ist inzwischen auch bei uns angekommen


----------



## ph0 (17. Dezember 2011)

Hier noch keine "weiße Pest", aber dafür durch den Regen der letzten Tage extrem tiefer Boden.













Schön war's trotzdem!


----------



## loboand (18. Dezember 2011)

Winter bike sessions.


----------



## stefan9113 (18. Dezember 2011)

nice bike 

wir waren heut auch nochmal im Wald, das Christkind suchen 













bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nafetsgurk (18. Dezember 2011)

alles super bilder auf der seite...


----------



## Guru (18. Dezember 2011)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> Stefan




Wasn das für heißes Gefährt links? Erkenne weder Geröhr noch Gegabel!


----------



## stefan9113 (19. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

das ist ein Teil von Green Cycles, die Gabel ist ne Interloc.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## loboand (19. Dezember 2011)

Und Spike's reifen on Green bike.
The best I've ever seen for mud and snow.
Classic rare to see now ...


----------



## stefan9113 (19. Dezember 2011)

hier mal die Gabel von vorne


----------



## Radlerin (19. Dezember 2011)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> die weiße Pest ist inzwischen auch bei uns angekommen



Harte Worte für so einen schönen Rahmen!


----------



## loboand (26. Dezember 2011)

Adventure in the mountains.
Some photos from today.












Wild horses in the mountains of Asturias.
 Asturcon ethnicity.
 Once a year are caught to mark in a mythical party.













Gruß


----------



## aggressor2 (27. Dezember 2011)

heute in jena:

zwei schöne räder






schönstes rad von internet






viel grün






weg aufräumen






weg bewundern






mud clearance






astgewirr






schädel






und der baum stand beim letzten mal noch. war immer ziemlich eng, nu passts locker.


----------



## .jan (27. Dezember 2011)

Richtig tolle Bilder, Alex!! Der Schädel und das Astwirrwarr gefallen mir am besten.


----------



## aggressor2 (27. Dezember 2011)

danke, jan. das astgewirr find ich auch sehr schön. nur der wildschweinschädel is im großen format ne winzigkeit verwackelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nafetsgurk (27. Dezember 2011)

schön trüb wars, mir gefällt so ein schmuddelwetter...


----------



## .jan (27. Dezember 2011)

Mit so 'ner leuchtenden Karre gibt es doch gar kein Schmuddelwetter.


----------



## MadProetchen (27. Dezember 2011)

.jan schrieb:


> Mit so 'ner leuchtenden Karre gibt es doch gar kein Schmuddelwetter.




ja schee is


----------



## nafetsgurk (28. Dezember 2011)

.jan schrieb:


> Mit so 'ner leuchtenden Karre gibt es doch gar kein Schmuddelwetter.



stimmt, wenn man da nach 3h absteigt sind die augen noch 30min geblendet - erst dann geht der grün/gelb schleier weg...


----------



## ph0 (28. Dezember 2011)

Deutschland. Ein Wintermärchen?

Heute, bei doch eher frühlingshaften Verhältnissen in der Hohen Mark.


























_ph0_


----------



## aggressor2 (29. Dezember 2011)

von gestern:


----------



## GT-Sassy (31. Dezember 2011)

Letzte Brötchenrunde des Jahres


----------



## loboand (31. Dezember 2011)

Frohes Neues Jahr.
Glückliche 2012 für alle.


----------



## euphras (1. Januar 2012)

loboand schrieb:


> Frohes Neues Jahr.
> Glückliche 2012 für alle.



Wow, just wow! What a great shot for a "new year" posting!

Happy new year for all of us!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (1. Januar 2012)

ebenso frohes Neues an alle!
Auf viele tolle neue Fotos und entspannte Unterhaltung.

Cheers, Chris


----------



## ph0 (2. Januar 2012)

Bedingt durch eine nicht unerhebliche Menge Restalkohol, war eine Ausfahrt Gestern nicht möglich. 
Das wurde dann heute bei frühlingshaften 14° C nachgeholt.














_Auch von mir ein friedliches & erfolgreiches 2012
ph0_


----------



## chusma (9. Januar 2012)

Hi,
Yesterday's ride.
Cheers,
Chus


----------



## ph0 (10. Januar 2012)

Die ersten Sonnenstrahlen seit langer Zeit natürlich genutzt.


----------



## loboand (11. Januar 2012)

Hallo.
Very beautiful these forest trails
 Something similar in my place

 A route today and similar places.












Beside the sea the city of Gijón


----------



## jensemann78 (11. Januar 2012)

@José...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .jan (11. Januar 2012)

Wow.


----------



## schnegg314 (14. Januar 2012)

Bei schönstem Wetter habe ich mich heute wieder einmal in die Wildnis gewagt. Unterwegs wurde ich mit einem etwas militanten Statement konfrontiert... Ich finde, manche Leute übertreiben es etwas mit ihrer Aversion gegenüber neumodischem Gefährt:


----------



## Ianus (14. Januar 2012)

schnegg314 schrieb:


> . Ich finde, manche Leute übertreiben es etwas mit ihrer Aversion gegenüber neumodischem Gefährt:



Verstehe ich auch nicht.....


----------



## mauricer (14. Januar 2012)

ist das dein chopper, Jörg?

vg

moritz


----------



## bratfass (15. Januar 2012)

War heute das erste Mal seit Monaten wieder 2rädrig unterwegs - mit Petra hat s richtig Spass gemacht bei dem geilen Wetterchen:





Musste nur vor der Tour an meinem Schlampentrekker noch schnell einen 95xer XTR shifter gegen einen XT Daumie tauschen (da der der XTR im Tausch für 8fache wegging) - und da soll noch einer sagen, 9fach würde nicht mit 7fach harmonieren 

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich mit den Daumies im Frictionmode 10mal besser klar gekommen wie mit den vermaledeiten push´n´pull Dreggsdingern, die am laufenden Band (und vor allem bei der Kälte draussen) nicht so reibungslos funktionieren


----------



## aggressor2 (15. Januar 2012)

und die lieblingsstelle zum photo schießen


----------



## msony (15. Januar 2012)

WauHammer Trail


----------



## ph0 (16. Januar 2012)

Seit heute ist der Winter auch im RuhrTopf angekommen.

























Meinetwegen kann er aber auch gleich wieder verschwinden


----------



## höhenangst (16. Januar 2012)

meinetwegen noch nicht 

zum arbeiten wars zu kalt und das Wetter zu schön 

Traumbedingungen zum Brettl rutschen ( schneller Schnee , top Wetter und wenig Leute - juhu )













schönen Feierabend


----------



## bratfass (16. Januar 2012)

au ja - was würd ich dafür geben, wenn ich mal wieder im schnee toben könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (16. Januar 2012)

Schön wars Gestern,schön kalt.
Gruesse  Markus


----------



## nafetsgurk (16. Januar 2012)

schöne + kalte 3h warens...


----------



## varadero (16. Januar 2012)

Schee kann ich auch anbieten:


----------



## aggressor2 (19. Januar 2012)

gestern war das wetter noch grandios, heute isses zum abgewöhnen.
daher ein paar bilder vom vortag:


----------



## ph0 (24. Januar 2012)

Kurze Trockenphase genutzt und mal nicht nass bis auf die Knochen geworden.


----------



## aal (24. Januar 2012)




----------



## bratfass (24. Januar 2012)

Oh my god! 

Immer wenn ich Dein Nöll sehe, passiert was ganz phenomenales in meinem Hyppocampus - einfach klasse!


----------



## newt3 (25. Januar 2012)

Leider nur das Handy dabei aber ich wollt's trotzdem nicht vorenthalten.
Wer die Stelle wohl zur gleichen Zeit bei gleichem Wetter nochmal mit 'ner richtigen Knispe ansteuern:


----------



## ph0 (26. Januar 2012)

Wetter genutzt und die hiesige Hügellandschaft unter die Stollen genommen.


Blick vom Dachsberg ins Münsterland.






Pause muss sein!






Make-up by Nature


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (26. Januar 2012)

Schöne Fotos.
Dachsberg waren wir auch schon
Ich komme aus Wattenscheid.
Gruesse


----------



## ph0 (27. Januar 2012)

Die Haard ist ja quasi meine Hausstrecke in der ich so 2 bis 3 mal die Woche "rumwildere".
Eventuell ergibt sich ja mal eine gemeinsame Tour?!?


----------



## pottsblizz (27. Januar 2012)

00:04

manmanman, der frühe ph0gel fängt den Wurm?!?!


----------



## ph0 (31. Januar 2012)

War zwar sonning, aber lausekalt heute Morgen.
_(schön war's trotzdem ...)_


----------



## Radlerin (31. Januar 2012)

aal schrieb:


> [schönes Bild]



Was ist denn mit dem Bremszug vorn los? Kann man da die Handschuhe dran aufknüpfen in der Pause oda wat?


----------



## Ianus (31. Januar 2012)

Radlerin schrieb:


> in der Pause oda wat?


 
Bei 'ner Pullerpause müssen die Handschuhe ja irgendwo hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loboand (1. Februar 2012)

*Winter returns.
The snow is next to my place.*


----------



## bratfass (1. Februar 2012)

Hi mate,

always love Your countryside-pics 

Very nice "Tissue" 

Cheers


----------



## ph0 (2. Februar 2012)

Haard - Westruper Heide
_(über Stimberg, Rennberg, Dachsberg, Paschenberg, Westruper Heide und retour)_


























Selbst der Sandboden in der Heide war diesmal knüppelhart gefroren ...


----------



## black-panther (3. Februar 2012)

Schön!


----------



## buheitel (3. Februar 2012)

aal schrieb:


>



was ist das für ein Lenker?


----------



## aggressor2 (3. Februar 2012)

ich erlaube mir mal moots zu schreiben.


----------



## aal (3. Februar 2012)

Naja, nein. black sheep.


----------



## aggressor2 (3. Februar 2012)

echt? verdammt. is fast ein bisschen peinlich.


----------



## aal (3. Februar 2012)

, ich könnte Dir alle lenker benennen, die Du spazierenfährst


----------



## aggressor2 (3. Februar 2012)

na dann los. den vom stadtrad will ich aber auch wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aal (3. Februar 2012)

Das rapportier' ich Dir wenn Du Dich das nächste Mal im Gelände einfindest
on topic:


----------



## loboand (4. Februar 2012)

*Riding on top of the mountain.*








*Hard conditions* in today's adventure.

The horses have *come down from the mountain to eat*.







The *view* from up here is *wonderful.*







This part is *ice*.
 This *very hard to advance* in these conditions.














 I reached *the top* of the mountain.

Gruß


----------



## ph0 (4. Februar 2012)

Wow!


----------



## hendr1k (4. Februar 2012)

wunderschön.


----------



## Raze (4. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

und ich habe mir die letzten Tage bei der schei§§ Kälte überlegt, ob ich nicht nach Spanien auswandere.

Kommt da die nächste Eiszeit...

Frostiges Wochenende

raze


----------



## Klein-Holgi (4. Februar 2012)

amazing photos the white bike in the snow


----------



## metabaron24 (4. Februar 2012)

Hola Jose,

tienes cojones de verdad! Respeto, eres el rey de la montana.

Holger


----------



## aggressor2 (4. Februar 2012)




----------



## msony (4. Februar 2012)

Ah,alles klar.
Alle drei richtig gut!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (4. Februar 2012)

metabaron24 schrieb:


> tienes cojones de verdad!


 
Definitiv, Respekt auch von mir!


----------



## stefan9113 (5. Februar 2012)

mal wieder draußen





bis bald ...
Stefan


----------



## Nightstorm95 (5. Februar 2012)

Guten Abend,

auch Hannover friert !

Der Maschsee hat 8 cm Eisdecke - 13 braucht er ... dann steigt erfahrungsgemäss ne' "heiße Party".

Am Zufrieren ist auch der Mittellandkanal ...




​

Beliebte Joggingstrecke ... 




​




​

... am MLK - bei sonnigen minus 13 Grad heute morgen ... fast "tote Hose".


Alles wird gut ... Max


----------



## mauricer (5. Februar 2012)

GATOR ist einfach der Hammer.... 

vg

Moritz


----------



## mkberlin (5. Februar 2012)

@loboand

Hermosas fotos! 
Tiene más resolución de las fotos? Por favor!


----------



## metabaron24 (5. Februar 2012)

Mann, mann, wenn ich die Fotos vom Klein sehe, überlege ich mir manchmal, ob ich Kleins nicht doch gut finden soll. Gibt es eine magischere Lackierung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (5. Februar 2012)

Mit türkis-farbenen Grafton fänd ich es noch stimmiger..... kann aber sein, das es dann genau das Quentchen Blau zuviel wäre..... super schönes Rad 

Auch wenn heute eigentlich wegen der viele Salzrückstände auf den Strassen eher MTB-Wetter war konnte ich mir ein Ausfahrt mit meiner neuesten Kreation nicht verkneifen.... leider stoppte mich wenige Minuten später eine lose Innenlagerkonterung, sodaß die Heimreise mittels U-Bahn und S-Bahn vonstatten ging.....


----------



## Dynatechrider (5. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

der Main lädt bei eisigen -8°C zum schwimmen ein, an ein Zufrieren ist in Höhe Griesheimer Staustufe nicht zu denken. Erster größerer Ausritt mit meinem neuen Stollenklassiker.



Grüße von der Hauptstadt des Äbbelwoi

Wolfgang


----------



## chowi (5. Februar 2012)

aggressor2 schrieb:


>



Vllt. könnte der Herr S. aus J. mal ein paar schöne Bilder der Kröte zeigen...

Gruß chowi


----------



## msony (6. Februar 2012)

Haldentour mit Mad Proetchen


----------



## msony (6. Februar 2012)




----------



## wtb_rider (6. Februar 2012)

chowi schrieb:


> Vllt. könnte der Herr S. aus J. mal ein paar schöne Bilder der Kröte zeigen...
> 
> Gruß chowi



det olle verbeulte ding?!


----------



## aggressor2 (6. Februar 2012)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> det olle verbeulte ding?!


----------



## black-panther (6. Februar 2012)

Das Yeti is' ja riesig!


----------



## ArSt (6. Februar 2012)

Ich schätze, Markus ist nicht der Kleinste!
VG, Armin!


----------



## MadProetchen (6. Februar 2012)

welcher jetzt, armin?

196cm gesamtlänge....
geht doch noch grad so, oder?

es is alles eine frage der perspektive...
also ich finde das bike tech ja eher klein,

aber wie man auf diesem bild ganz deutlich erkennen kann, is der unterschied gar nich so groß





msonys sattel is nur unwesendlich tiefer

scheee wars heut
glück auf 
der markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (6. Februar 2012)

Wie Du ja schon schreibst: Alles eine Frage der Perspektive!
Für mich wäre sogar das Bike Tech arg groß, bei 169cm Gesamtlänge.

Kalt wars heut!
Es grüßt Dich Armin!


----------



## MadProetchen (6. Februar 2012)

ArSt schrieb:


> Wie Du ja schon schreibst: Alles eine Frage der Perspektive!
> Für mich wäre sogar das Bike Tech arg groß, bei 169cm Gesamtlänge.
> 
> Kalt wars heut!
> Es grüßt Dich Armin!




eisige aber auch sehr schöne minus acht
bin zwar von berufswegen viel draussen, aber ein bißchen radeln is viel schöner.....


----------



## ph0 (7. Februar 2012)

Heute war's nicht ganz so schön sonnig wie die letzten Tage, aber man hatte trotzdem seinen Spaß.














_





._


----------



## höhenangst (8. Februar 2012)

tolles Wetter  , nur zwickte es ein wenig in den Fingern   














wünsch nen schönen Nachmittag


----------



## landsbee (10. Februar 2012)

Bei uns schleicht sich der Schnee ganz langsam heran, Gestern Nachmittag/Abend auf unserer KLEINen Rund gab es die ersten Flöckchen,milde -12° bestes Ausfahrwetter...





Klein Attitude Ausflug 09_02_12 _05 von veloliebe auf Flickr





Klein Attitude Ausflug 09_02_12 _04 von veloliebe auf Flickr





Klein Attitude Ausflug 09_02_12 _07 von veloliebe auf Flickr


Das erste Bild habe ich bei den UK Retrobikern mal zum POTM Beitrag eingestellt, wem es gefällt darf gerne ne Stimme für es abgeben  schönes Wochenende für alle, Daniel 




_


----------



## imemine (10. Februar 2012)

schönes rad!




höhenangst schrieb:


> tolles Wetter  , nur zwickte es ein wenig in den Fingern
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## newt3 (10. Februar 2012)

so heut dann mal auf ein paar übrige felgen die schwalbe snow stud draufgeschmissen. letztes jahr angeschafft, dachte ich schon, dass sie dieses jahr gar nicht zum einsatz kommen hier in berlin:


----------



## ph0 (10. Februar 2012)

Strahlend blauer Himmel über dem Ruhrpott, aber knackig kalt.


----------



## tofino73 (11. Februar 2012)

Super Bedingungen heute:













Happy trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chusma (11. Februar 2012)

Sunny day...








Nice ride...






Wrong way...






Final result






Best regards from Spain,
Chus


----------



## imemine (11. Februar 2012)

How do you look like...


----------



## loboand (12. Februar 2012)

Hi Chus.

So it's not sunny day.
It´s muddy day...

You give candle,(candela) at this beautiful titanium.

But I want to see the "Sierrotta" in the mud.
Health.


----------



## Radlerin (12. Februar 2012)

Berlin: verschneit und sonnig


----------



## chusma (12. Februar 2012)

imemine schrieb:


> How do you look like...




Check it yourself...







Regards,
Chus


----------



## magas (12. Februar 2012)

great pics. from Spain - what are the tape stripes doing on your shoes ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (12. Februar 2012)

Nachdem ich letzte Woche fein mit einer Erkältung rumgemacht habe habe ich mir das Radfahren erstmal versagt. Aber es gab ein Alternativprogramm.....man kann auch auf zwei Kufen verdammt schnell sein.





(Der Finger im Bild stammt vom 11-jährigen Fotografen. Ich sagte noch"Moritz, nimm den Finger hoch")


----------



## ArSt (12. Februar 2012)

Ist aber auch ein toller, guter Schlitten!
VG, Armin!


----------



## MKAB (12. Februar 2012)

ArSt schrieb:


> Ist aber auch ein toller, guter Schlitten!
> VG, Armin!



Kann man den so kaufen, oder sind die Kufen getuned?


----------



## Dynatechrider (12. Februar 2012)

Auch hier in Frankfurt gefriert der Main langsam zu, jedenfalls stromabwärts bis zur Griesheimer Staustufe, wo sich an der Wehrkrone die Eisschollen stauen.


----------



## cleiende (12. Februar 2012)

ArSt schrieb:


> Ist aber auch ein toller, guter Schlitten!
> VG, Armin!



Der ist schon ganz okay, aber zur nächsten Saison gönne ich mir dann den Porsche unter den Rodeln: Einen Torggler....


----------



## ArSt (12. Februar 2012)

Wow, immer schnell den Berg hinab, im Sommer mit'm GT, im Winter mit'm Torggler-RS!
Es grüßt Dich Armin!


----------



## chusma (12. Februar 2012)

magas schrieb:


> great pics. from Spain - what are the tape stripes doing on your shoes ?



The day was sunny but cold (-1ºC). The duct tape is intended to cover the mesh underneath and keep the feet warmer. 
Best,
Chus


----------



## aggressor2 (12. Februar 2012)

grandioses wetter heute


























kein klassisches material, aber das bild gefällt mir sehr


----------



## robbi_n (12. Februar 2012)

Heute auch mal ne kleine Testfahrt eingeschoben .


----------



## Groovygrafix (13. Februar 2012)

Heute konnte ich endlich mal meine Schneefräse ausprobieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ph0 (14. Februar 2012)

Tauwettertour mit dem Wintertrecker.





















.


----------



## mauricer (14. Februar 2012)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Heute auch mal ne kleine Testfahrt eingeschoben .



ist dit meins, robbi? 

vg

moritz


----------



## robbi_n (14. Februar 2012)

mauricer schrieb:


> ist dit meins, robbi?
> 
> vg
> 
> moritz





Nein 


Deins steht wohlbehütet und fahrbereit im Keller bei den anderen


----------



## mauricer (14. Februar 2012)

Ist das der garagenfund? Wenn ja. dann sieht das sehr ordentlich aus.

vg

Moritz


----------



## robbi_n (15. Februar 2012)

mauricer schrieb:


> Ist das der garagenfund? Wenn ja. dann sieht das sehr ordentlich aus.
> 
> vg
> 
> Moritz



Nein auch nicht , das ist ein Storm mit DX , da hab ich jetzt erst die letzten Teile bekommen ( Hebel von Oppaunke ) und bin die ersten Meter gefahren .


Bei dem Scheunenfund bin ich nach wie vor unschlüssig , hab hier noch paar Baustellen , durch den Umzug sind 2-3 vergessene Rahmen aufgetaucht


----------



## wtb_rider (17. Februar 2012)

also ick hab echt ne menge räder und zeugs, und vergess sicher auch mal ne bremse oder sowat, aber mehrere rahmen,....hmmm


----------



## mauricer (17. Februar 2012)

ha ha kay...ich dacht auch grad...wieviele breezer tauchen da jetzt noch auf?

vg

moritz


----------



## Klein-Holgi (17. Februar 2012)

ich werde ja auch oft belächelt, wenn ich mal wieder einen Laufradsatz finde, aber "mehrere Rahmen" find ich auch spaßig. Aber die Freude ist immer riesig. Ich versteh Dich völlig


----------



## robbi_n (17. Februar 2012)

Das geht ziemlich schnell , wenn man als 16-17jähriger Bursche im Radladen seine Freizeit verbringt , alles was man beim Jobben verdient in Fahrräder steckt und dann den Führerschein macht und sich etwas im Motorsport engagiert . Irgendwann kommt dann der Umzug und dann taucht da plätzlich ein S-Works steel auf , und ein Zaskar , und ein paar andere Dinge an die man sich plötzlich wieder erinnert .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (17. Februar 2012)

die bäche sind vereist
















und die felder haben durchfall





















die bilder in größer gibts bei dem link hier unten.


----------



## newt3 (19. Februar 2012)




----------



## landsbee (19. Februar 2012)

Vor der Runde kommt der Faschingsumzug, passend gekleidet, beides kein Problem  




Retrobiker Fasching Cilo_02 von veloliebe auf Flickr


----------



## loboand (20. Februar 2012)

*STUMPY* in *rain* *conditions*

*A essential classic.*


----------



## ClassicLine (20. Februar 2012)

gestern vorm Gate!....nur noch Paar wochen dann öffnet sich das Gate wieder.....solange sollten wir es respektieren und den Fledermäusen den Tunnel überlassen.....











take a ride and it will makes you happy.......


----------



## landsbee (20. Februar 2012)

...da das Salsa noch nackig ist, bot es sich für ein paar schwarz/weiß Bilder an auf der heutigen sonnigen Runde...




Salsa ala Carte 1992 bw_01 von veloliebe auf Flickr




Salsa ala Carte 1992 bw_04 von veloliebe auf Flickr




Salsa ala Carte 1992 bw_02 von veloliebe auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (22. Februar 2012)

die sonne lacht und warm wie schon lange nich mehr, hab also mal mein dirtdropbridgestone ausgeführt.


----------



## ph0 (22. Februar 2012)

Jepp, 
hier haben wir heute ebenfalls schon frühlingshafte Temperaturen


----------



## Ianus (24. Februar 2012)

Frühlingshafte Temperaturen, salzfreie und trockene Strassen, Zeit für eine kleine Runde.......


----------



## cschrahe (24. Februar 2012)

Boa, Alter. Das ist ein schönes Teil!


----------



## chusma (24. Februar 2012)

Hi,
Mild, sunny afternoon in Asturias.
Time for a _debut_: 1991 Serotta T-Max
Cheers,
Chus


----------



## loboand (25. Februar 2012)

Hi Chus.

You know what is good, jajajjjj.


This is what I wanted to see.

Pure mtb.
The bike incredible.
I love that "Sierrotta".

Pedal straps?
What I have said before ...
Pure mtb.
Health.


----------



## popeye (25. Februar 2012)

kleine musikalische Pause nach der Feierabend-Tour 





VG,
Michael


----------



## aggressor2 (25. Februar 2012)

kleine feine ausfahrt mit herrn horst link


----------



## gtbiker (25. Februar 2012)

Hübsche Ecke dort oben


----------



## chusma (25. Februar 2012)

Saturday's ride...



















Cheers,
Chus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (25. Februar 2012)

Heute natürlich auch das Wetter genutzt um das FSR zu bewegen , natürlich direkt nach dem 2ten KM die Kette gerissen , nach der Reparatur gings aber reibungslos weiter . Das Ding macht Riesenlaune .


----------



## varadero (25. Februar 2012)

Ähm, ... habt Ihr alle eure Trails frei geschaufelt, oder ... 


 

 



Bei uns gehts "off road" (noch) nur mit den Schiern zur Sache!


----------



## Koe (25. Februar 2012)

ich hab mein neues gefährt kurz ausgeführt. ein paar kleinigkeiten müssen aber noch erledigt werden.


----------



## ph0 (26. Februar 2012)

Heute stand bei ganz annehmbarem Wetter mal eine "Flussfahrt" mit anschließender Erdhügelerklimmung auf dem Programm.


----------



## Ianus (26. Februar 2012)

Heute Nacht hat mich doch noch der Hafer gestochen......


----------



## Lamima (26. Februar 2012)

Dem neuen Rad mal die Lieblingstrails (und die Slalomtore äh Jogger) gezeigt.


----------



## stefan9113 (1. März 2012)

die letzten Stahlen noch erwischt


----------



## zagato (1. März 2012)

ala bonheur. 
großer fully maestro.


----------



## ph0 (1. März 2012)

@ Stefan: 


Hier war heute nix mit "Strahlen erwischen" - Eher 'ne Tour durch Caspar David Friedrich Landschaften


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Learoy (2. März 2012)

Die sind doch letztens erst "abgerutscht"


----------



## chusma (2. März 2012)

Cloudy day in Asturias.
It is going to rain all weekend, says the weatherman.

Cheers,
Chus


----------



## MadProetchen (4. März 2012)

mal ein wenig lokalkolorit:





is zwar nich von heute....aber das wetter wird heute schööööön
und ab inne pedale


----------



## ph0 (8. März 2012)

Zwar stollenfrei, aber dafür sehr klassisch im Einganbetrieb ...


Ach wie süß ...






Münsterland Versailles






.


----------



## pottsblizz (8. März 2012)

ph0 schrieb:


> Zwar stollenfrei, aber dafür sehr klassisch im Einganbetrieb ...
> 
> 
> Münsterland Versailles
> ...




Hi ph0,

aber demnächst mal ne gemeinsame rostfrei tour durchs allgemein verregnete Münsterland, okay?

pb


----------



## nafetsgurk (9. März 2012)

wetter war schön, heute mittag wars auch, also alle kriterien erfüllt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chusma (10. März 2012)

Seven hours on the bike today. 
Went to my parents'...













Left the Explosif and took the Serotta...












Regards,
Chus


----------



## Ianus (15. März 2012)

Schlagartig warm geworden, konnte sogar schon in kurzer Hose radeln


----------



## black-panther (15. März 2012)

ich beneide dich immerwieder um das Rad


----------



## Ianus (15. März 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> ich beneide dich immerwieder um das Rad


 
Das fährt auch nicht von alleine


----------



## nafetsgurk (15. März 2012)

jaja, schön warm wars im raum stgt...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (15. März 2012)

Ich war auch mit Spengle an einem Bächlein, allerdings gibts bei uns ne Brücke 









war auch nur der Heimweg von der Arbeit mit dem Stadtrad, daher der Aufmerksamkeits-Verstärker noch mit dran...


----------



## argh (16. März 2012)

In den vergangenen Wochen und Monaten war ich viel zu wenig mit dem Rad unterwegs. Das ändert sich aber gerade wieder. Und das ist auch gut so.






Altes Rad - neue Kamera - immerhin...


----------



## black-panther (16. März 2012)

oh lecker...
Wenn alles glatt läuft trete ich auch bald dem Rocky-Club bei


----------



## höhenangst (16. März 2012)

das Wetter genutzt und ne kleine Runde gedreht 





Gruß Thomas


----------



## argh (17. März 2012)

Langsam kommt immer mehr Altmetall ans Tageslicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bratfass (17. März 2012)

Kleine Runde am Breitenbach 





Gruss, Micha


----------



## argh (17. März 2012)

Hui... Sehr lässig!


----------



## chusma (17. März 2012)

Rainy day in Asturias.
The best time for testing a new bike: 1996 Marin Team Titanium


















Cheers,
Chus


----------



## stefan9113 (17. März 2012)

Hi Chus,

very cool, I will spend my next free days at your area , maybe with the Marin Titanium FRS .

this is from today


----------



## loboand (18. März 2012)

Chus...
The first picture is pretty scared.
(De meter miedo de guapa,vamos)

 A little time to go by bike.
 I teste the S `Bike on coastal land







Cheers.


----------



## chusma (18. März 2012)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> Hi Chus,
> 
> very cool, I will spend my next free days at your area , maybe with the Marin Titanium FRS .
> 
> this is from today




Where in Asturias will you stay?
I would choose a hardtail ARC if possible.
Cheers,
Chus


----------



## pottsblizz (18. März 2012)

Spring-Pferdchen





frei nach Canned Heat: Going up the country...

zwar schon Freitag abend, aber auch schön gewesen


----------



## chusma (18. März 2012)

chusma schrieb:


> Where in Asturias will you stay?
> I would choose a hardtail ARC if possible.
> Cheers,
> Chus


 


Stefan,
I have checked some pics... you have no hardtails!
So many bikes and no hardtails...



Then, one of your Mantis or an ARC AS will be Ok...
Cheers,
Chus


----------



## stefan9113 (18. März 2012)

hm, maybe you forget some bikes, but you are right, no hardtails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (18. März 2012)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> hm, maybe you forget some bikes, but you are right, no hardtails



zählt das slingshot nich als hartteil?


----------



## black-panther (18. März 2012)

Dat is ja gefedert.


----------



## Biker567 (21. März 2012)

Hallo,

Stumpjumper von 1986 bei artgerechter Haltung.





Grüsse
Biker567


----------



## nafetsgurk (21. März 2012)

heute mal mit anhänger unterwegs...


----------



## argh (21. März 2012)

Biker567 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Stumpjumper von 1986 bei artgerechter Haltung.
> 
> ...



Bitte: mehr Bilder ohne Riesenplastikflasche. Danke!


----------



## bighit_fsr (21. März 2012)

argh schrieb:


> Langsam kommt immer mehr Altmetall ans Tageslicht...




und ich weiss schon jetzt einen "ersten-Platz-vote" beim Bike of the year contest dieses Jahr (falls, ja falls es antritt)!

Geile Dose, ich liebe dieses Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newt3 (21. März 2012)

Am Wochenende etwas südöstlich Berlins.
Bis auf die Katta Affen alles in freier Wildbahn.


----------



## argh (22. März 2012)

bighit_fsr schrieb:


> und ich weiss schon jetzt einen "ersten-Platz-vote" beim Bike of the year contest dieses Jahr (falls, ja falls es antritt)!
> 
> Geile Dose, ich liebe dieses Rad!



Danke!


----------



## chusma (23. März 2012)

Nice day in Asturias.
1994' Kona Explosif






Some mud over there...






...but mostly dry tracks.






Cheers,
Chus


----------



## chusma (24. März 2012)

Today's ride...


















Cheers,
Chus


----------



## huhue (25. März 2012)

Super Wetter wenn auch etwas frisch.
Da durfte das ibis mal wieder an die frische Luft...






Greetz Daniel


----------



## chusma (25. März 2012)

Sun. Again. Missing the rainy days...






Cheers,
Chus


----------



## black-panther (25. März 2012)

lovely bike, Chus!


----------



## ClassicLine (25. März 2012)

verdammter mist......keiner meiner freunde versteht mich....die machen sich noch etwas lustig...nur nach ner ausfahrt wundern sie sich etwas das man das empo mitgehn konnte.. i love retro kult bikes. il ove you all here.


----------



## wtb_rider (26. März 2012)

gruss kay


----------



## Mathes66 (26. März 2012)

Die Brodies sind reif und warten darauf gepflückt zu werden 

Schöne Bilder und geniale Bikes 

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (27. März 2012)

Canada woimmer man hinschaut. Wunderschön.


----------



## höhenangst (27. März 2012)




----------



## gtbiker (27. März 2012)




----------



## huhue (27. März 2012)

@höhenangst: Klassische Romantik... Klasse!


----------



## aggressor2 (27. März 2012)

sonntag in leipzig






©ertzui film


----------



## black-panther (27. März 2012)

Outfit ganz nach meinem Geschmack


----------



## EisenHeinrich (27. März 2012)

Doofe Frage...Wie stell ich hier Bilder im Großformat ein?


----------



## flowcountry (27. März 2012)

im moment isses wirklich extrem schön und auch trocken! sogar bei uns in der schweiz  

pic vom samstag - like it if you like it!


----------



## nafetsgurk (27. März 2012)

schönes wetter + zurück in die *neunziger*...





ianus, du weisch ja wo des isch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pago79 (27. März 2012)

@Thomas: sehr schön, aber es fehlen noch die grünen Odis

Gruß
Lars


----------



## höhenangst (27. März 2012)

Lars , ich werde es so lassen , sonst ist es zu viel des " guten "  






@ Eisenheinrich , entweder extern hochladen bei abload , .... gibts wie Sand am Meer , oder hier im Fotoalbum und mit " Einbetten BBCode " und die gewünschte Größe wählen 

Gruss Thomas


----------



## epic2006 (28. März 2012)

Thomas, sehr schön geworden! Dann können wir ja im Sommer zu einer Titantour aufbrechen! 

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## chusma (30. März 2012)

Hi,
Not the lightest,






nor the fastest,







not even my size....







But she is my favorite bike...

Phone pics, sorry,
Chus


----------



## aggressor2 (31. März 2012)

classicausfahrt in jena

erstmal abhängen nachm ersten berg






initiator, mr. horst link himself, als vierter oben






sein spochtgerät nochmal näher






sowas war auch dabei






und das gruppenphoto


----------



## black-panther (31. März 2012)

ELS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kittie (1. April 2012)

Was war das heute für ein Wind und die Sonne und die schöne Luft....aber der Wind hat Gerockt (Achtung-Wortspiel) 














Sorry für die schlechte Qualität


----------



## uschibert (1. April 2012)

Das Wetter war heute nicht ganz so toll, daher habe ich auch nur eine kleine Testfahrt unternommen!





Es besteht noch ein klein wenig Optimierungsbedarf, insbesondere der geräuschevonsichgebende Hinterreifen muss wieder ab!

Gruß!


----------



## wtb_rider (1. April 2012)

na toll, da ist man einmal nicht dabei und schon wird neues material ausgepackt.
wat soll denn das mit der stütze du hattest doch was passendes?


----------



## felixdelrio (1. April 2012)

Ne Runde durch die Hood ...


----------



## schnegg314 (1. April 2012)

uschibert schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ...



Ist das eine Klein-Stütze 

Bei uns gab es heute Pinnacle auf Bärlauch bei schönstem Frühlingswetter


----------



## aggressor2 (1. April 2012)

und nich dass ihr denkt ich fahr kaum noch rad, die linke wuchtbrumme hier hab ich in den letzten 3 wochen intensiv durch mehrere wälder gescheucht.






rahmen, gabel etc mögen hier nich passen, aber der antrieb is eigentlich komplett classicscheißdreck. 180mm 737er xt kurbel, cs-m737, rd-6400, fd-6400 und ein 8fach xc pro daumi. funktioniert einwandfrei.

und mein bridgestone hab ich auch mal wieder zusammengezimmert. exellent sag ich euch, wirklich exellent!






p.s. seit heute früh hab ich hier im forum ne neue schriftart. kannmer das irgendwo verstelln?


----------



## pago79 (1. April 2012)

Danke Alex, dann bin ich nicht der Einzige, der das sieht.
Interessanter Bomber übrigens, aber warum keins von Carsten?

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Ianus (1. April 2012)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> p.s. seit heute früh hab ich hier im forum ne neue schriftart. kannmer das irgendwo verstelln?



Der Kette fehlt etwas die Spannung... oder täuscht das Bild?

Die Schriftart ist extrem gewöhnungsbedürftig.... ist leider bei den Kollegen vom Rennradforum ebenso geändert worden.


----------



## gtbiker (1. April 2012)

Dann habt mal ein Auge aufs Datum


----------



## Ianus (1. April 2012)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Dann habt mal ein Auge aufs Datum



O.k.... hab's kapiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (1. April 2012)

pago79 schrieb:


> Danke Alex, dann bin ich nicht der Einzige, der das sieht.
> Interessanter Bomber übrigens, aber warum keins von Carsten?
> 
> Gruß
> Lars



ha, jetz is die schrift wieder die alte.

den rahmen hab ich überaus günstig in der elektronischen bucht geschossen. gesehn, und dann musste ich ihn haben 
und dank freunden und sparplan dürften die gesamtkosten des rades sogar noch unter dem preis eines von carstens rahmen liegen.


----------



## aggressor2 (1. April 2012)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Dann habt mal ein Auge aufs Datum



diese scherzkekse 

@ianus: richtig, der kette fehlt spannung, aber aufm pumptrack is das egal.


----------



## nafetsgurk (1. April 2012)

*ACHTUNG FRÜHLING*


----------



## Ianus (2. April 2012)

Das Wetter soll ja die nächsten Tage nicht mehr so prickelnd werden. Deshalb die Sonnenstrahlen nochmal genutzt.....


----------



## black-panther (2. April 2012)

klebt da Sch***e im Reifen?


----------



## Ianus (2. April 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> klebt da Sch***e im Reifen?



Sowas läßt sich auf den kleinen Trails nicht immer vermeiden  Aber das muß das Rad abkönnen


----------



## höhenangst (2. April 2012)

bei mir war das Wetter nicht so gut , aber man kann es sich halt nicht aussuchen 



Blick auf den Hochwald 





und von diesem 





Gruß


----------



## nafetsgurk (2. April 2012)

höhenangst schrieb:


> bei mir war das Wetter nicht so gut , aber man kann es sich halt nicht aussuchen
> Gruß



aber ne geile landschaft + ne tolle stimmung...


----------



## höhenangst (3. April 2012)

im Tal ist jetzt auch der Frühling eingekehrt





dieser nicht ganz fertig bearbeitete Mühlstein lud zum verweilen ein 





auf knapp 800 m liegen noch die kläglichen Überbleibsel des Winters 





vom höchsten Berg des kleinsten Mittelgebirges Deutschland hat man nen schönen Blick 









noch ein Blick zurück 





Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nafetsgurk (3. April 2012)

höhenangst schrieb:


> auf knapp 800 m liegen noch die kläglichen Überbleibsel des Winters
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das " überbleibsel ", das da aus dem schnee aufgetaucht ist hätt ich auch mitgenommen...


----------



## höhenangst (3. April 2012)

hab ich dann auch getan


----------



## Ianus (3. April 2012)

höhenangst schrieb:


> vom höchsten Berg des kleinsten Mittelgebirges Deutschland hat man nen schönen Blick



Und wo ist das?


----------



## höhenangst (3. April 2012)

der Berg heißt Lausche ist 793 m hoch und liegt im  Zittauer Gebirge in der Oberlausitz  ( die liegt im Dreiländereck - Deutschland / Polen / Tschechische Republik ) 

http://www.zittauer-gebirge.com/

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oberlausitz


----------



## Ianus (3. April 2012)

Bist Du umgezogen??


----------



## höhenangst (3. April 2012)

zu Besuch in der Heimat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chusma (4. April 2012)

Rainy day today.
And it's getting worse...







Cheers,
Chus


----------



## velopat (6. April 2012)

Ich seh grad - der Rasen will dringend geschoren werden 

Morgen wenn ich kein Muskelkater habe und ...     dann aber


----------



## nafetsgurk (6. April 2012)

velopat schrieb:


> Morgen wenn ich kein Muskelkater habe und ...     dann aber



...radeln oder mähen...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (6. April 2012)

morgen solls bei uns regnen...da ist eh nichts mit mähen...aber ich wäre froh, wenn ich so nen schönen sattgrünen Ras....äh ich meine, wenn ich so ein tolles Bike hätte!


----------



## Koe (6. April 2012)

Schöne Morgenrunde mit dem Hund letzte Woche.














gruß

stefan


----------



## gtbiker (6. April 2012)




----------



## velopat (6. April 2012)

öh, Stefan

wo ist denn die Gabel hin, oder ist das ein anderes Merlin als in deinem Fotoalbum?

Ich seh das du den Sattel sehr weit nach vorn montiert hast.( in der konfiguaration in deinem Fotoalbum ). Ist das wegen dem seeehr langen Vorbau?

Ich find die Merlins einfach traumschön. 

Gruß Uli


----------



## ArSt (6. April 2012)

Hi Tewje!
Wo ist Dein schöner Cruiser? Warst Du im Murnauer Moos unterwegs? Da sieht es stellenweise genauso wie auf Deinen Bildern aus!
Es grüßt Dich Armin!


----------



## gtbiker (6. April 2012)

Hi Armin,
ich hoffe der ist noch hier 
Ist im benachbarten Bundesland....
Gruß, Tewje


----------



## Koe (7. April 2012)

velopat schrieb:


> öh, Stefan
> 
> wo ist denn die Gabel hin, oder ist das ein anderes Merlin als in deinem Fotoalbum?
> 
> ...



moin uli,

vielen dank, ich finde sie auch unglaublich schön.
das merlin aus meinem fotoalbum ist ein 93er und sah zwischenzeitlich so aus:




aktuell ist es so aufgebaut:




gruß

stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zagato (7. April 2012)

ja der koe macht mit dem merlin zu ostern die leute froh.
...und den volkmar sowieso.

frohe ostern allen


----------



## Guru (7. April 2012)

Koe schrieb:


> Schöne Morgenrunde mit dem Hund letzte Woche.




Cool, die Farbe von dem Sattel ist super gewählt!


----------



## mauricer (8. April 2012)

Klassik trifft hässliche Moderne (in der HafenCity). An solchen Tagen weiss ich, warum ich dieses Rad immer haben wollte.....







VG und schöne Ostern

Moritz

PS: Und vor Ort gleich einen älteren Mann getroffen, der sich das gleiche Rad anno 1992 in den USA gekauft und es immer noch hat. Sehr lustiger Austausch!


----------



## Quen (8. April 2012)

Sehr geil, Moritz! 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Ianus (8. April 2012)

Ist wirklich schön geworden


----------



## MadProetchen (8. April 2012)

urlaub....erst zwei tage regen....und dann das:





yeti wetter

frohe ostern und ganz dicke eier
der markus


----------



## argh (8. April 2012)

huch!

du armer...


----------



## zaskar-le (8. April 2012)

Moritz!


----------



## NuckChorris (8. April 2012)

Moritz, toller Farbtupfer in der Betonwüste! Ist wirklich lecker geworden... 

Gruß,
Nuckchorris!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (9. April 2012)

war bei uns gestern auch noch so, heut ist schon wieder einiges weg ...


----------



## coast13 (9. April 2012)

Wetter war zwar auch hier nicht prickelnd, dafür die Runde umso schöner (Fürther Stadtwald, Alte Veste)



























(sorry für die nicht so gute Quali der Bilder)

Schönen Montag noch !!

Gruß Frank


----------



## Horst Link (10. April 2012)

Hier ein paar Eindrücke unserer diesjährigen Osterausfahrt. Gestartet in Cottbus gings direkt an der Spree erst einmal durch Tagebaurestlöcher und entlang von Industriedenkmälern. Dann folgten sehr schöne Abschnitte zwischen Burg-Lübbenau-Lübben und Schlepzig. Zurück gings dann quer durch nichtendenwollende Kiefernwälder. Das fast winterliche Wetter hatte auch seinen Reiz und das Osterfeuer wird dadurch gleich noch gemütlicher.

Horst und Horstinette 




_DSC6798_low by ultrahorst, on Flickr




_DSC6790_low by ultrahorst, on Flickr




_DSC6818_low by ultrahorst, on Flickr




_DSC6859_low by ultrahorst, on Flickr




_DSC6815_low by ultrahorst, on Flickr




_DSC6857_low by ultrahorst, on Flickr




_DSC6876_low by ultrahorst, on Flickr


----------



## gtbiker (10. April 2012)

Wow, sehr schön!


----------



## zaskar-le (10. April 2012)

Ganz, ganz tolle Fotos. Und immer wieder schön, das Tandem im Einsatz zu sehen.


----------



## 93tilInfinity (11. April 2012)

wow!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reisenistgesund (11. April 2012)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Ganz, ganz tolle Fotos. Und immer wieder schön, das Tandem im Einsatz zu sehen.



immer wieder schön, das hochzeitstandem, mit all den geschichten im forum wieder zu sehen.
ich erinnere mich noch gut, wie es im bicycle-laden in bielefeld dastand und verkauft werden sollte. es freut mich immer wieder, wenn ich das ding hier sehen und es in guten händen weiss. durch wieviele hände ist es eigentlich seit dem gegangen? beim bicycle müsste es so gegen 2001/2002 gestanden haben - stimmt das?


----------



## wtb_rider (11. April 2012)

tapfer wie ein phönix waren wir unterwegs,..


----------



## cschrahe (11. April 2012)

mauricer schrieb:


> .... An solchen Tagen weiss ich, warum ich dieses Rad immer haben wollte.....



.... und bei solchen Bildern weiss ich, warum ich auch so Eins haben will 
Irgendwann mal


----------



## msony (13. April 2012)

Schönes Wochenende



Gruss Markus


----------



## chusma (14. April 2012)

Hi,
Rainy day (again).
Cheers,
Chus


----------



## robbi_n (15. April 2012)

hoffe ihr konntet auch paar HM machen


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (15. April 2012)

Hi MadProetchen


Ui.  Wo und auf welcher ca. Höhenlage hast du das verschneite Bild aufgenommen ? 


Grüße und Danke 
Schwarzwakldbiker



MadProetchen schrieb:


> urlaub....erst zwei tage regen....und dann das:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (15. April 2012)

chusma schrieb:


> Hi,
> Rainy day (again).
> Cheers,
> Chus



Hi chusma


In welcher Gegend ist dein Bild aufgenommen ?
Sieht interessant aus dort. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## chusma (17. April 2012)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi chusma
> 
> 
> In welcher Gegend ist dein Bild aufgenommen ?
> ...



Hi,
Sorry, do not know a word of German, just using Google translator.
I understand that you want to know where was the pic taken, isn't it?
I took it from a mount close to Oviedo, facing the Aramo mountains (southwards)

43.389877, -5.912018  or   +43° 23' 23.56", -5° 54' 43.26"
if you can put this into Google Maps

Regards,
Chus


----------



## chusma (20. April 2012)

A different kind of landscape today.
Cheers,
Chus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nafetsgurk (21. April 2012)

70km - wind, regen - alles dabei - schön schaurig wars...


----------



## stefan9113 (22. April 2012)

heute, irgendwo in den Bergen ...









bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## loboand (27. April 2012)

Hallo.
Some pics of a little adventure.
















Gruß


----------



## chusma (27. April 2012)

Not too far from Loboand...



















Cheers,
Chus


----------



## newt3 (27. April 2012)

Nicht heute Nachmittag sondern 22-24.04.
Berlin - Usedom - ohne Fähre!
Tag 1 150km (berlin prenzlau)
Tag 2 170km (prenzlau heringsdorf)
Tag 3 125km (heringsdorf-aklam-zug-berlin)
---->kann ich nur jedem Berliner empfehlen. wir hatten Glück und gegenwind hielt sich sehr in grenzen.

Ja natürlich mit einem Classic MTB: Scott Boulder, 560/563 LX, XT Naben+Sun Chinook+Panaracer 1.5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Es gibt dort oben jede Menge Radverleihe und auch entsprechende Kunst:




Die Ostsee hatte 7grad Celsius - aber wenn man schon hochfährt:




Unterwegs gabs jede Menge Natur. Nun ich hab sie nicht gemessen aber ich zitiere mal aus wikipedia: "Die Kreuzotter erreicht eine Durchschnittslänge zwischen 50 bis 70  Zentimetern, kann im Extremfall aber auch bis etwa 90 Zentimeter lang  werden. Die größte in Deutschland gefundene Kreuzotter war ein Weibchen  von 87 Zentimetern in Thüringen"


----------



## mkberlin (27. April 2012)

...the picture with the donkey is cool and fitting. you couldn't translate it in english, but a bike is also called in german "draht-esel" ( word by word: wire-donkey )...


----------



## chusma (27. April 2012)

mkberlin schrieb:


> ...the picture with the donkey is cool and fitting. you couldn't translate it in english, but a bike is also called in german "draht-esel" ( word by word: wire-donkey )...



 
In Spain, roadies use to call her bikes as "la burra" ( female-donkey)...
Cheers,
Chus


----------



## loboand (28. April 2012)

Yes Chus...

Some mtb bikes can also call donkeys.
A clear example.Jejej


----------



## ArSt (28. April 2012)

Heute nachmittag, irgendwo im tiefen, dunklen Südbayern:






Heiß aber windig war's.






An ein paar Stellen war's dafür umso frischer:






Kleiner Ausflug um Oberammergau.

Es grüßt Euch Armin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkberlin (28. April 2012)

Schnee??? Man und wir hatten hier heute brütende Hitze von 30 Grad!


----------



## gtbiker (28. April 2012)

34.9° max hier heute 

Interessante Bilder auf der Seite hier....


----------



## ClassicLine (28. April 2012)

I love it to see, das Ihr auch alle so Frühlingsgeil seit wie ich


----------



## ArSt (28. April 2012)

War bei uns auch um die 30°. Schnee war das keiner mehr, Resteis. Aber weiter oben geht noch nicht viel, da gibt's wirklich noch gut Schnee!
Es grüßt alle Frühlingsfreunde, Euer Armin!


----------



## nafetsgurk (28. April 2012)

ebenfalls heiss im schwabenland...


----------



## Ianus (29. April 2012)

Heute Morgen um 6 Uhr bei moderaten 20C.....





das wars dann aber auch mit dem Sonnenschein..... hat sich schon kurz danach zugezogen. 





So richtig wach war die Kamera auch noch nicht... die ganze Serie von 20 Bildern alle unscharf. Woran das nun wieder lag. Scheibenkleister.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (29. April 2012)

Ja schade,.... super Bilder dennoch! Vom Motiv und das Klein natürlich... Das sind die richtigen Fotozeiten bzw. abends, wenn die Sonne sich verabschiedet.


----------



## ArSt (29. April 2012)

Freiwillig um 5 Uhr aufstehen, muss man mögen!


----------



## Ianus (29. April 2012)

ArSt schrieb:


> Freiwillig um 5 Uhr aufstehen, muss man mögen!



4 Uhr....... mußte noch die weissen gegen die schwarzen Pellen austauschen und die Kopfleuchte war auch nicht dort wo ich dachte sie sei es.... 

Es gibt keine herrlichere Zeit in der Großstadt zum Radeln als bei Sonnenaufgang......


----------



## huhue (29. April 2012)

@Ianus: +1


----------



## ArSt (29. April 2012)

Ianus schrieb:


> 4 Uhr....... mußte noch die weissen gegen die schwarzen Pellen austauschen ......


 
Na ja, ging dafür bestimmt besser als mit Sprengles!

Es grüßt Dich Armin!


----------



## stefan9113 (29. April 2012)

Schnee gibts hier auch noch genug


----------



## höhenangst (29. April 2012)




----------



## pago79 (29. April 2012)

Thomas, jetzt werd ich schon wieder neidisch auf dein TiFat...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## der Steelman (29. April 2012)

beim downhill rennen in den Müggelbergen in Berlin


----------



## Rockyman (29. April 2012)

In der Schweiz herrscht seit Tagen ausgesprochene Föhn-Lage

Das gibt nicht nur stimmungsvolle Bilder (leider nur mit der Phone Kamera eingefangen), sondern auch einen zusätzlichen Trainingseffekt.
Mit anderen Worten: Nach der heutigen Tour war ich plattgeföhnt 













Und da ich heute nicht mit einem Classic Bike unterwegs war, gibts zur Entschädigung noch Fotos von dem Oldie Treff, der auf dem Rückweg lag:





















Bikergruss,  Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guru (29. April 2012)

Ianus schrieb:


> So richtig wach war die Kamera auch noch nicht... die ganze Serie von 20 Bildern alle unscharf. Woran das nun wieder lag. Scheibenkleister.



Vermutung: Entweder Linse angelaufen oder Kondenswasser in der Kamera (passiert, wenn man sie auspackt, wieder einpackt, wieder auspackt).


----------



## chusma (30. April 2012)

Today's ride...


















Cheers,
Chus


----------



## Perico (1. Mai 2012)




----------



## Ianus (1. Mai 2012)

Einmal rund um den Kessel.....


----------



## Protorix (1. Mai 2012)

wo ist das?


----------



## Ianus (1. Mai 2012)

Protorix schrieb:


> wo ist das?



Die Weinberge oberhalb von Stuttgart-Feuerbach.... nix besonderes also.


----------



## oppaunke (1. Mai 2012)

stand mist.war in der seite verrutscht...


----------



## Ianus (1. Mai 2012)

oppaunke schrieb:


> ich bin eher neidisch auf die gegend...
> christian



Damit kannst Du aber sicherlich nicht mich meinen


----------



## oppaunke (1. Mai 2012)

nee, war in der seite verrutscht.meinte eher den stefan und den thomas.hätt auch gern die alpen vor der haustür...
wobei ich das Killesberg-Baby auch nicht meiden würde...
vorausgesetzt ich käm aus Heslach, hätt ne Monster vor der Tür und wäre Frisör...
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stadtkind (1. Mai 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1113373


----------



## chusma (1. Mai 2012)

Hi,
Early in the morning...






Later on...






I enjoyed both...
Cheers,
Chus


----------



## chusma (2. Mai 2012)

Äpfel,
Kirschen,
Lavendel...




















Cheers,
Chus


----------



## Learoy (2. Mai 2012)

Einmal gestern am späten Abend durch die Berliner City mit kurzem Halt über der Spree (Handybild):


----------



## der_ulmer (2. Mai 2012)

Zwar nicht heute geschossen, sondern schon am Wochenende ... Die erste richtige Ausfahrt mit dem fast fertigen "Alteisen". Leoder war nur das Prologotschi zur Hand, da wir den Fotoapparat im Hotel vergessen hatten :-(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grüße, Tony


----------



## ph0 (4. Mai 2012)

Ebenfalls nicht heute, sondern schon gestern und wie so oft im "Naturpark Hohe Mark"














_Sers,
ph0_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (4. Mai 2012)

Schön....... 

Kurze urbane Runde......


----------



## Ianus (5. Mai 2012)

Heute, ein Traum.....


----------



## nafetsgurk (5. Mai 2012)

Ianus schrieb:


> Heute, ein Traum.....



sportstudiowetter...


----------



## chusma (5. Mai 2012)

Hi,
Rainy day (again) in Asturias...
















Cheers,
Chus


----------



## loboand (6. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen.






A good day to visit the cows.
Classic scene.






Gruß


----------



## aal (7. Mai 2012)

Mit der Freundin unterwegs:


----------



## ph0 (7. Mai 2012)

Traumwetter - Traumgegend!














.


----------



## Rockyman (8. Mai 2012)

Schönes Wetter, schöne Farben 

Im Sauerland unterwegs?

Gruss


----------



## ph0 (8. Mai 2012)

Rockyman schrieb:


> Schönes Wetter, schöne Farben
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hi,

nö das ist "Die Haard".
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haard

Das Sauerland nehme ich aber auch sehr gern unter die Stollen.


----------



## gtbiker (9. Mai 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (9. Mai 2012)

Zum eigentlichen Ziel fürs Fotoshooting hat es nicht mehr gereicht..... die Sonne ist schneller untergegangen wie ich trebbeln konnte.....


----------



## höhenangst (9. Mai 2012)

Tewje , 
wieder mal tolle Bilder  

Schade Jörg , ein paar Minuten eher und es wäre bestimmt ein richtig gutes Bild geworden .  - so nur gut  

Gruss


----------



## black-panther (10. Mai 2012)

Tewje, einfach spitze!
Das 2. & 3. solltest du an ein Pferdemagazin weitergeben, die Mädels werden nur so dahin schmelzen ;-) Hast du noch mehr Fotos des 2. Gauls?

Jörg, lässt sich der dunkle Bereich mittels Bildbearbeitung nicht noch etwas heraus arbeiten?

Grüße
Chris


----------



## gtbiker (10. Mai 2012)

Danke Thomas & Chris, von den Pferden hab ich noch mehr Bilder, lass ich aber lieber mal auf der Festplatte, sonst müssen wir das Forum hier in WendyForum umbenennen 
Grüße


----------



## argh (10. Mai 2012)

gtbiker schrieb:


> ... sonst müssen wir das Forum hier in WendyForum umbenennen
> Grüße



Ach- wen würde das schon stören?


----------



## gtbiker (10. Mai 2012)

Ich hoffe; einige!


----------



## höhenangst (10. Mai 2012)

hatte leider nur das Handy zur Hand


----------



## argh (11. Mai 2012)

die tolle stimmung kommt trotzdem sehr gut rüber!


----------



## black-panther (11. Mai 2012)

stimmt, für 'ne Handycam ist das schon gute Qualität.
Hast du das Bild beschnitten? Das Format ist ungewöhnlich (aber positiv)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (11. Mai 2012)

neuer lenker am karakoram






jena






panda






MBUK ftw!


----------



## aal (11. Mai 2012)

Hey , da kannste ja jetzt den schwarzrunden Platzhalter eliminieren!


----------



## chusma (12. Mai 2012)

Hi,
Lloriana's fountain. Crystal clear water for the pilgrims on their route to Santiago de Compostela (The Way of St. James, Jakobusweg)






Cheers,
Chus


----------



## blaubergdackel (12. Mai 2012)

angenehme kühlung auf dem weg ins karwendeltal




erste schneereste




und dann gibt es touren bei denen das fahrrad nichts verloren hat


----------



## Klein-Holgi (12. Mai 2012)

blaubergdackel schrieb:


> und dann gibt es touren bei denen das fahrrad nichts verloren hat



ich seh den Radweg: Er biegt direkt rechts oder links ab

Traumhafte Fotos!


----------



## aggressor2 (12. Mai 2012)

aal schrieb:


> Hey , da kannste ja jetzt den schwarzrunden Platzhalter eliminieren!



könnte man tun. das werd ich in angriff nehmen, wenn in das rad n neuer steuersatz reinkommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubergdackel (12. Mai 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ich seh den Radweg: Er biegt direkt rechts oder links ab
> 
> Traumhafte Fotos!



Ich habe noch einen MTB Führer von 1988, mein erster.
Da ist noch eine Tour beschrieben:Vom Kasten über die Birkkarspitz zum Karwendelhaus. Allerdings ist in der Beschreibunb die Tour auf zwei gruppen aufgeteilt. Gruppe eins fährt zum Kasten, Gruppe zwei zum KWH. An der Birkkarspitz ist dann feierliche Übergabe der Fahrradschloßschlüssel. Anschließend steigt jede Gruppe entgegengesetzt ab und fährt wieder raus.

Auch eine möglichkeit.
Autor: Peter Dinter, Pollner Verlag, C 1988


----------



## mauricer (12. Mai 2012)

wow...besonders das Bild vom Grat ist sehr schön. ein Traum. ich hab heute nur eine sonnige city-tour gemacht.





VG

Moritz


----------



## Ianus (13. Mai 2012)

Kleine Runde in die Nacht hinein......


----------



## Nightstorm95 (13. Mai 2012)

Am 2. Sonntag im Mai - ganz bewußt nur ne' kleine Runde in der Vormittagssonne, denn ...




​

... meine Zeit & Aufmerksamkeit schenk' ich heute im besonderen Maße einem anderen Menschen - meiner Mutter.

Max


----------



## pottsblizz (13. Mai 2012)

GRAU kann so schön sein...


----------



## aggressor2 (13. Mai 2012)

heute 5,5 entspannteste stunden radfahrn. die räder sind leider nich regelkonform hier. 











mutti wurde natürlich vor abfahrt noch angerufen.


----------



## mad1993max (13. Mai 2012)

Bei mir wars heut nur schirch ganzen Tag geregnet

Nexus S with MIUI V4 Talpatalk and Swype


----------



## chusma (13. Mai 2012)

Hi,
Cloudy day. Luckily, no rain...







Cheers,
Chus


----------



## ph0 (15. Mai 2012)

Schon fast sommerlich war's heute im nord-östlichen RuhrTopf





















_Sers,
ph0_


----------



## freebee (15. Mai 2012)

argh schrieb:


> die tolle stimmung kommt trotzdem sehr gut rüber!



 spät ... aber so is....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freebee (15. Mai 2012)

schöne Bilder ph0...grad das Erste...


----------



## msony (15. Mai 2012)

Bisschen Radweg rollen.


----------



## black-panther (16. Mai 2012)

kleine PARKPREsentation der gestrigen Feierabendrunde

Tiefpunkt




Zwischenhalt




Höhepunkt




Bei der folgenden Abfahrt auf sehr grobem Schotter bekam ich zum ersten Mal den Eindruck, dass ein Helm und etwas festere Kleidung evtl. doch mal Sinn machen könnten...

Guten Start in den Tag!


----------



## Ianus (17. Mai 2012)

Vatertag 5.10 Uhr.. saukalt, knapp über Null


----------



## maxim-DD (17. Mai 2012)

Vatertag - mäßig warm.





ronny


----------



## Koe (17. Mai 2012)

hallo,

heute morgen nach langer zeit mal wieder unterwegs im taunus.

ziel war der herzbergturm. gestartet bin ich mit hund in oberursel.

war ne richtig schöne runde mit knackigen abfahrten.

gruß

stefan





das ziel:













die abfahrten:


----------



## blaubergdackel (17. Mai 2012)

Rückkehr der weißen Pracht










Heute Nachmittag wurde es zwar wieder richtig schön aber leider richtig kalt und schlammig.


----------



## uschibert (17. Mai 2012)

Ick war heute mit Kumpels unterwegs! Und wir sind dem Himmelfahrtskommando begegnet!





Hinter meinem Rad seht ihr das Gefährt!

Gruß!


----------



## höhenangst (18. Mai 2012)

Sonnenaufgang hinter dem bayerischen Meer 











mein zuverlässiger Begleiter 












Grüsse und ein schönes Wochenende 
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (18. Mai 2012)

Schöne Bilder Thomas!


----------



## Nightstorm95 (18. Mai 2012)

Guten Morgen Thomas,

das 2. Bild ist auf sehr hohem Niveau ... tolle Aufnahme.

Gruss ... Max
__________________________
_"Das Publikum beklascht ein
Feuerwerk, aber keinen
Sonnenaufgang."_
- Chr. Fr. Hebbel -


----------



## Koe (18. Mai 2012)

hallo,

heute unterwegs in ffm.





ezb tower









gruß

stefan


----------



## black-panther (18. Mai 2012)

Sche***-Tag heute...

Das erste soll eigentlich rot-weiß-rot darstellen (naja, sinngemäß )




...ein Stück weiter




Da wollte noch jemand unbedingt ins Bild




Danach auf zum Supermarkt, alles in den Korb, sogar noch 1 kg Lebensmittel für Bedürftige mit eingepackt, um dann an der Kasse festzustellen, dass ich irgendwo auf der Runde während des Fotografierens meine Geldbörse verloren habe.   Nochmal alles abgefahren, hatte wohl aber schon jemand gefunden und mitgenommen. Hoffe nun auf einen ehrlichen Finder.

Schöneres Wochenende!


----------



## landsbee (19. Mai 2012)

Da immoment die Zeit Rar ist, ein paar Bilder vom letzten langen Ausflug, als das Wetter auch schön war...





Gerber Michel Reynolds 753 _09 von veloliebe auf Flickr




Gerber Michel Reynolds 753 _02 von veloliebe auf Flickr




Gerber Michel Reynolds 753 _08 von veloliebe auf Flickr


lg Daniel


----------



## johnnyra (21. Mai 2012)

Am Wochenende mal wieder Dresdner Heide.

Paulpappen:




Nicht so altes Alu und noch jüngerer Stahl:




Tolle Sonnenaufgangsbilder oben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## höhenangst (21. Mai 2012)

Danke   , bin dafür auch um 3 aufgestanden , und bergab wars Sch....kalt 

aber die Mühe hat sich gelohnt , es war toll anzusehen 

Grüsse Thomas


----------



## gtbiker (26. Mai 2012)

Altes Jagdrevier durchstöbert, schön wars.


----------



## Raze (26. Mai 2012)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Altes Jagdrevier durchstöbert, schön wars.



Breitenbachquelle 

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## gtbiker (26. Mai 2012)

Nein, da war ich heute später dann aber auch noch.


----------



## black-panther (26. Mai 2012)

Auf jeden Fall wieder sehr schönes Bild!


----------



## gtbiker (26. Mai 2012)

Danke!


----------



## GT_Veredler (26. Mai 2012)

Das Wetter war heute im Rheinland so heiss, dass ich mein C´dale unter einer Baumwurzel zum Abkühlen parken musste.


----------



## argh (27. Mai 2012)

grundgütiger...


----------



## chusma (27. Mai 2012)

A nice day, at last...

Music for today: "Here comes the summer" -Undertones
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUg7OO1gZk0"]THE UNDERTONES - Here comes the summer      - YouTube[/nomedia]



















Cheers,
Chus


----------



## höhenangst (27. Mai 2012)

hab heute mit Stefan ne Runde zum Staubfall gedreht , sehr schöne Runde mit tollem Panorama 










von da oben stürzt das Wasser 200 m in die Tiefe 





Gruss Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lamima (28. Mai 2012)

Gestern mal bei bestem Wetter den Kollegen TiJoe besucht...


----------



## Pinn (28. Mai 2012)

Entlang der Donau!


----------



## ArSt (28. Mai 2012)

Im Voralpenland:
















Einkehr war natürlich auch!

Es grüßt Armin!


----------



## pottsblizz (28. Mai 2012)

chusma schrieb:


> A nice day, at last...
> 
> Music for today: "Here comes the summer" -Undertones
> THE UNDERTONES - Here comes the summer      - YouTube



Verdamp lang hair !

hab mir grad noch mal eben das Vinyl dazu rausgekramt, war ne tolle Stimmung damals. An die alten Räder die wir heute fahren, dachte damals noch keiner.

its only rock`n`roll...


----------



## zaskar-le (28. Mai 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzOTMXroAr0"]Rainald Grebe - Brandenburg (IFA 2005 live)      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## schnegg314 (28. Mai 2012)

Seeland...


----------



## zaskar-le (28. Mai 2012)

Wow. Tolle Dramatik!


----------



## chusma (29. Mai 2012)

Hi,
Sunny day. Flowers in the garden.
Moby Grape - Hey Grandma
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LM87rI-sR7o"]Moby Grape - Hey Grandma      - YouTube[/nomedia]






Best,
Chus


----------



## black-panther (29. Mai 2012)

Hola! Me gusta mucho!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chusma (29. Mai 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> Hola! Me gusta mucho!


Bike or music?
Maybe you like both...

Enjoy,
Chus


----------



## black-panther (29. Mai 2012)

Ah, bike for now. Haven't tried the music yet.


----------



## chusma (29. Mai 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> Ah, bike for now. Haven't tried the music yet.



It's a 1998 Airborne Ti-Hag. A blast in every situation.
An older pic...






You should try the music as well...
Chus


----------



## msony (30. Mai 2012)

Montag mit Mäd Proetchen in Gelsenkirchen.



Nur der SO4


----------



## black-panther (30. Mai 2012)

heißt das nicht DAS SO4 (Sulfat-Ion?) 
Schönes Karakoram  hätte meinen Nachbarn damals fragen sollen, ob er mir seines abtritt, hing bis zum Auszug nur im Keller rum.


----------



## chusma (30. Mai 2012)

That Gt is very nice...

Today, gravel and road...
And a bit of Creedence: Up round the bend
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyyIbRGqp-Y"]Creedence Clearwater Revival: Up Around The Bend -The 60s      - YouTube[/nomedia]











Cheers,
Chus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lamima (31. Mai 2012)

Heute mal vormittags auf eher ungewöhnlichen Wegen unterwegs...


----------



## Ianus (2. Juni 2012)

Mittagessenverdauungsrunde...


----------



## nafetsgurk (2. Juni 2012)

schöne bilder ianus, *ABER* ein klein würde ich mir auch mal wieder gern ansehen...


----------



## chusma (3. Juni 2012)

Hi,
Sun and clouds (50/50) today. In Spain, we call this "huevo frito" (Spiegelei in German?)
Took my Italian beauty for a ride...






But things went wrong. Lots of mud on the singletracks...











So she had a bath before getting back home.






Today, The Swinging Neckbreakers.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxKfzNPw6jQ"]The Swingin' Neckbreakers " Back here again "      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Cheers,
Chus


----------



## ph0 (6. Juni 2012)

In letzter Zeit fast nur noch im Eingangbetrieb unterwegs, aber auch der ist klassisch 













_ph0_


----------



## gtbiker (6. Juni 2012)

Rutesheimer Bauxit


----------



## chusma (6. Juni 2012)

Heute Sonne und Wolken: wieder Spiegelei






[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEC8nqT6Rrk"]So What by.Miles Davis      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Cheers,
Chus


----------



## ArSt (7. Juni 2012)

Heute gings von Krün zum Soiernhaus:






Der schlimmste Anstieg ist geschafft, Mensch ist das heiß hier!






Da hinten, rechts oben, wo der Schnee anfängt, wollen wir hin.






Da gibt es zwei nette Seen. *Kalt!*






Blick vom Soiernhaus, und natürlich:






Und da gehts dann zurück:






Es grüßt Euch Armin!


----------



## Quen (7. Juni 2012)

Wow Armin, traumhafte Gegend! 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## ArSt (7. Juni 2012)

Hat schon König Ludwig gefallen, der war zum Bootfahren öfter mal hier. Heute ist da aber kein Ruderboot mehr.

Es grüßt Armin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neck (7. Juni 2012)

Servus Armin, Hat Klein solche Bullhorn Lenker hergestellt? Bin halt kein Experte und muss fragen. Anyway schönes Radl und schöne Gegend, danke fürs Einstellen der Bilder.


----------



## Ianus (7. Juni 2012)

neck schrieb:


> Servus Armin, Hat Klein solche Bullhorn Lenker hergestellt? Bin halt kein Experte und muss fragen. Anyway schönes Radl und schöne Gegend, danke fürs Einstellen der Bilder.



Das is'n Kuwahara...  nix mit Klein


----------



## neck (7. Juni 2012)

Ah sorry, ich sah einen bunten Rahmen, Lenker und Vorbau, da habe ich voreilige Schlüsse gezogen.


----------



## ArSt (7. Juni 2012)

Hi neck!
Wow, welch Frevel der Firma KLEIN Bullhornlenker unter zu schieben! Diese Lenker sind hier eher mit Missfallen gesehen, ich weiß aber gar nicht warum. Der hier gezeigte ist ein Shogun, eher etwas preiswertes. Hab aber noch ein paar von Scott:







Wenn einem die nicht sehr große Breite nicht stört, finde ich die sehr gut!

Es grüßt Armin!


----------



## black-panther (7. Juni 2012)

GT hatte auch welche im Programm, war vor kurzem erst in der Bucht.


----------



## aggressor2 (9. Juni 2012)




----------



## höhenangst (9. Juni 2012)

wow , schöne Bilder


----------



## msony (9. Juni 2012)

Ja,wirklich sehr schöne Bilder.


----------



## aggressor2 (10. Juni 2012)

schön, wenns gefällt. 
zwei gehn noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nafetsgurk (10. Juni 2012)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> schön, wenns gefällt.
> zwei gehn noch



grosse klasse...


----------



## gtbiker (11. Juni 2012)

Frank sollte es kennen


----------



## aal (12. Juni 2012)

Mit 1214 Metern der höchste Berg der ehem. Deutschen Demokratischen Republik.


----------



## ph0 (12. Juni 2012)

Letzten Sonntag im Versetal


----------



## Fuchs. (12. Juni 2012)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Rutesheimer Bauxit


----------



## ArSt (12. Juni 2012)

Jetzt muss ich's doch mal los werden: ph0, klasse!
Schöne Räder und noch schönere Aufnahmen.
So viel, wie Du fährst, möchte ich auch mal unterwegs sein können.
Und dann noch SS! Respekt!
Es grüßt Dich Armin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (15. Juni 2012)

Gestern in Schleswig Holstein Stump Jumper on the Rock


----------



## argh (15. Juni 2012)

das bild hast du schon an anderer stelle gepostet, oder täusche ich mich da?

war´s die vernissage?


----------



## bratfass (15. Juni 2012)

aal schrieb:


> Mit 1214 Metern der höchste Berg der ehem. Deutschen Demokratischen Republik.



der brocken isses dann aber nicht, oder? der hat nämlich nur 1142m - fichtelberg, ja?


----------



## gtbiker (15. Juni 2012)

Fichtelberg


----------



## Radsatz (15. Juni 2012)

argh schrieb:


> das bild hast du schon an anderer stelle gepostet, oder täusche ich mich da?
> 
> war´s die vernissage?


Gut aufgepasst,aber passt auch hier


----------



## argh (15. Juni 2012)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Gut aufgepasst,aber passt auch hier



danke.  

beim letzten mal war´s ja ein wenig deplatziert wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## lisa09111 (15. Juni 2012)

aggressor2 schrieb:


>


 
Jena, mmmhhh - ich liebe einfach die alten Gläser aus dem VEB Carl-Zeiss-Jena.


----------



## euphras (15. Juni 2012)

...eine Stunde vor dem Regen...


----------



## ArSt (15. Juni 2012)

Schönes Foto Patrick!
Wusste gar nicht, daß es 91 schon so hohe Gabeln gab.
Es grüßt Dich Armin!


----------



## euphras (15. Juni 2012)

ArSt schrieb:


> Schönes Foto Patrick!
> Wusste gar nicht, daß es 91 schon so hohe Gabeln gab.
> Es grüßt Dich Armin!



Danke, Armin!

Die hohe Gabel ist wahrscheinlich zum Gutteil auch eine optische Täuschung, da momentan wirklich dünne 1" Hochdruckreifen aufgezogen und die Schutzbleche bis ganz knapp über die Reifenlauffläche abgesenkt sind (eigentlich nicht wirklich was für Waldwege).

Ich brauche einfach noch ein viertes Rad! 

Grüße,

Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (16. Juni 2012)

Der Hard Rock Rahmen ist wohl überfordert in der grünen Hölle ?


----------



## thomasg2466 (16. Juni 2012)

Bin zwar nicht mit dem Klassiker unterwegs aber der Trick ist definitiv Time-Correct: Toboggan


----------



## ph0 (16. Juni 2012)

ArSt schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich's doch mal los werden: ph0, klasse!
> Schöne Räder und noch schönere Aufnahmen.
> So viel, wie Du fährst, möchte ich auch mal unterwegs sein können.
> 
> Es grüßt Dich Armin!




Oh,
dein Kommentar ist mir irgendwie entgangen Armin. 

Danke für's Lob.
Die Kinder sind groß und außer Haus, 
da habe ich dann halt auch endlich die Zeit für viele ausgedehnte Touren. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






_Sers,
ph0
_


----------



## ArSt (16. Juni 2012)

Ah, daran liegt's!
Meine Tochter zieht langsam aus, kann also nicht mehr lange dauern, dann überziehe ich Euch mit Fotos wie der ph0! 

Es grüßt Armin!


----------



## chusma (16. Juni 2012)

Nice cloudy day today...





















[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2oqrL3QVuM"]Dream Syndicate - Halloween      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Cheers,
Chus


----------



## Ianus (16. Juni 2012)

Heute gab es für mich einen familienfreien Tag.....

Aufstehen trotzdem um halb 5, denn die Anreise wird lang.....





Für kurzweilige Unterhatung war aber gesorgt 





Und dann jagte ein Highlight das nächste 





























Bin wieder zu hause, mir tut jetzt alles weh aber es war trotzdem ein einmaliges Erlebnis.


----------



## Quen (16. Juni 2012)

Sieht nach ner sehr schönen Runde aus - tolle Gegend!

Danke für die Bilder, Jörg!

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Koe (16. Juni 2012)

kleine runde mit dem hund und merlin heute morgen.











gruß

stefan


----------



## schnegg314 (17. Juni 2012)

Ich war heute auch mit dem Sea & Sky unterwegs - am Wasser, aber die Berge blieben auf Distanz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retroking (17. Juni 2012)

Heute fertig geworden und gleich mal ne Runde gedreht.







Viele Grüße,

Daniel


----------



## 6ix-pack (17. Juni 2012)

Biken im Sauerland


----------



## ph0 (18. Juni 2012)

Aufgrund der hiesigen Unwetterwarnung, heute nur eine schnelle kleine Feld, Wald & Wiesenrunde gedreht.














_ph0_


----------



## pottsblizz (18. Juni 2012)

Gestern habe ich, relativ spontan, die noch ausstehende letzte Etappe vom Ruhrhöhenwanderweg XR, nicht zu verwechseln mit dem durchs Tal führenden Ruhr Rad Weg, unter die Stollen genommen. Mal wieder das rocky rausgeholt, und los gings, von Bestwig nach Winterberg über den XR und retour durchs Ruhrtal:



 
Richtung immer weiter...




 und immer höher...



 


 flower power



 
Langholz und im Hintergrund die Bruchhauser Steine 



 
Gut, dass die Prozente ein Scherz waren, denn 2 Stunden später mußte ich hier wieder rauf



 
Ziel erreicht


Zurück ging es dann leicht und flott durchs Tal, größtenteils bergab. Dieses interessierte mich dann aber doch noch, riesige Stahlträger für eine Autobahn Talbrücke:





Alles in allem gut 70 km, hin rund 45km mit ungezählten Anstiegen und Abfahrten, leider in diesem Abschnitt auch einige Schiebe- und Tragepassagen, Rück nur gut 25 km eher gemütlich. Ein gelungener Sonntag. Ach ja, das Wetter war schön.


----------



## ph0 (18. Juni 2012)

Wieso wundert mich ein Foto aus deiner Feder mit irgendwelchen in der Gegend rumliegenden Bauteilen mal wieder gar nicht?


----------



## ArSt (18. Juni 2012)

ph0 und pottsplizz: Weiter so!

Es grüßt Euch Armin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pottsblizz (18. Juni 2012)

@ ph0: Das letzte ist ein Special für dich...

@ Armin: Danke für die Blumen


----------



## Koe (18. Juni 2012)

schöne bilder hier in letzter zeit.










gruß

stefan


----------



## ph0 (21. Juni 2012)

Zur Zeit bin wieder sehr gern und viel auf meinem Rickert Spezial von 1973 unterwegs

Jaja, 
falsche Reifenbreite und Cantis hat's irgendwie auch nicht, aber klassisch ist's ja nun allemal.
Außerdem hat es PD M747 Pedals montiert!  


Das ph0'sche SiSp-Cockpit







Zwei erfolgreiche "Stücke" Dortmund







have a break, have a ...






_ph0_


----------



## gtbiker (23. Juni 2012)

*Mit den Liebeskugeln durchs Gebüsch*


----------



## aggressor2 (23. Juni 2012)

schön schön. besonders der vorbau.


----------



## höhenangst (23. Juni 2012)

neugierig ? 









auf dem Nachhauseweg war die Defekthexe  leider sehr hartnäckig 

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Protorix (23. Juni 2012)

schnegg314 schrieb:


> Ich war heute auch mit dem Sea & Sky unterwegs - am Wasser, aber die Berge blieben auf Distanz...


----------



## ArSt (24. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute!

Heute ging es von Farchant zur Enning-Alm, allen Münchnern sicher ein Begriff:











Pausen, zum Fotografieren, hab' ich besser im Schatten gemacht: Es war unangenehm heiß!






Und das letzte Stück ist auch noch unangenehm steil!






Endlich: Die Enning-Alm!
Da wurden wir von einer freundlichen Bedienung gefragt, ob wir Durst hätten? *Natürlich!!!*






Am Parkplatz:






Und hier gehts dann weiter:






Später habe ich keine Fotos gemacht, war mir schlicht zu anstrengend und zu heiß. Von mir bis nach Farchant, hinauf zur Alm und zurück, waren es doch 58km! Und das bei dieser Hitze!

Es grüßt Euch Armin!


----------



## wtb_rider (24. Juni 2012)

endlich mal wider zeit fürs radeln gefunden,...




IMG_1385 von kay-o-tic auf Flickr




IMG_1390 von kay-o-tic auf Flickr 




IMG_1386 von kay-o-tic auf Flickr




IMG_1391 von kay-o-tic auf Flickr




IMG_1392 von kay-o-tic auf Flickr

gruss kay


----------



## chusma (25. Juni 2012)

Hi,
Yesterday's ride...












And today's.







Cheers,
Chus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (28. Juni 2012)

In den letzten Tagen quer über die Republik verstreut:

Cuxhaven:



und Harz:












Leider war das Wetter nicht immer schön, daher konnten nicht an allen Stationen unserer Deutschlandtour die Wege unter die Stollen genommen werden. 

Ach so, kulinarisch war es auch nicht von schlechten Eltern:



Danke Lars!

Bis dann, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (28. Juni 2012)

Nun die heutige kurze Tour, auf den Blomberg und über den Zwiesel zur Waldherralm:













Die Erkenntnis der Sache: gar nicht so schlecht, so ´ne Federgabel.

Auf dann, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## ArSt (28. Juni 2012)

Drum' dauerts mit Deinem "93er GT Psyclone Team Scream" so lange, der Herr blieben Rad zu fahren!
Herrlich Gerrit, weiter so!
Es grüßt Dich Armin!


----------



## pago79 (28. Juni 2012)

Ah, endlich hat das Zassi seine erste richtige Tour bekommen.
Kommt jetzt viel besser mit den 987er

Gruß
Lars

P.S. ich hab zu danken, für das kurzweilige Wochenende


----------



## ph0 (28. Juni 2012)

Bei Kaiserwetter ging es heute dann mal wieder in die Haard.















Der mannshohe Farn lässt zu dieser Jahreszeit wirklich Dschungel-Feeling aufkommen.







Zurück gings dann, wie auf dem Hinweg auch schon, schnurstracks am Kanal lang.







_ph0_


----------



## panchito (28. Juni 2012)

Hmm, schöne Bilder wie immer.
Tja, manches ändert sich nie.


----------



## Learoy (29. Juni 2012)

2h durch den Grunewald.









Handykamera.


----------



## felixdelrio (30. Juni 2012)

Traumtag ...


----------



## pago79 (1. Juli 2012)

Nicht wirklich schön, eher feucht-fröhlich...
Bilder, wie so oft, von Arne










manche Kleins werden halt auch gefahren.....

Gruß
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (1. Juli 2012)

Lars, da fehlt noch eins!


----------



## epic2006 (2. Juli 2012)

Bei dem Wetter kann ich mit, bike ist leider zwei Jahre zu jung und hat auch zwei Zoll zu große Laufräder, aber egal, gestern Abend im Schronbachtal:













Auf jeden Fall eine interessante Erfahrung mit Crosserreifen auf nassem, grobem, losen Schotter bergab zu fahren.

Gruß, Gerrit und Joe


----------



## epic2006 (2. Juli 2012)

Und heute wieder Regen, diesmal rund um Tölz auf schmalen Wegerln:





















Sorry für die unscharfen Bilder, bei dem Sauwetter beschlägt ständig die Linse.

Gruß, Gerrit und Joe


----------



## reisenistgesund (2. Juli 2012)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> schön schön. besonders der vorbau.




yap - schöne Vorbau - an der Sattelstütze musst du noch arbeiten


----------



## gtbiker (3. Juli 2012)

Empfehlung?


----------



## aggressor2 (3. Juli 2012)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Empfehlung?



ich wurde zwar nich gefragt, bzw hab mich nich beschwert, aber: controltech?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasg2466 (6. Juli 2012)

Ditch in Bad Lauterberg im Harz.


----------



## Radsatz (7. Juli 2012)

Nicht ganz das richtige Outfit für so eine Nummer


----------



## thomasg2466 (7. Juli 2012)

...sollte eigentlich nur ne kleine Stauseerunde werden, aber bei so einer Location muss man Priotitäten setzten!


----------



## Michelangelo (7. Juli 2012)

Da fehlt nicht mehr viel und der Bruno kommt zum Vorschein  Ein paar wild runterhängende Hosenträger würden meiner Meinung nach das Gesamtbild noch weiter verbessern.....


----------



## thomasg2466 (7. Juli 2012)

...da manual ich dir auch im tanga runter


----------



## höhenangst (7. Juli 2012)




----------



## Michelangelo (7. Juli 2012)

höhenangst schrieb:


>



Auf dem Drahtseillaufen einmal anders.....


----------



## GT-Sassy (7. Juli 2012)

Feierabendrunde, allerdings war das schon am Dienstag



War in den Spicherer Höhen.


----------



## Koe (8. Juli 2012)

heute auf dem heimweg diesem schönen gefährt begegnet:


























der besitzer ein mittsiebziger hat es für 3000,- deutsche mark erworben und war nicht davon zu überzeugen sich ein neues rad zuzulegen.

gruß

stefan


----------



## pago79 (8. Juli 2012)

Warste gleich so nervös, daß du den Dackelschneider in die Wiese geschmissen hast


Feines Teil!

Gruß
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koe (8. Juli 2012)

pago79 schrieb:


> Warste gleich so nervös, daß du den Dackelschneider in die Wiese geschmissen hast
> 
> 
> Feines Teil!
> ...




gut gesehen, der war dann erstmal uninteressant, aber das hat er eigentlich nicht verdient. 

gruß

stefan


----------



## höhenangst (8. Juli 2012)

waren heute auch bei schönstem Wetter unterwegs , obwohl es zu Beginn nicht so aussah 









Gruss


----------



## Klein-Holgi (8. Juli 2012)

Koe schrieb:


> heute auf dem heimweg diesem schönen gefährt begegnet:



sehr schön!...ich hab mich auch gleich gefragt, ob das Deine Karre ist, die da im Hintergrund liegt am Tag vorher bin ich da auch lang, aber sowas kommt mir nie entgegen


----------



## gtbiker (10. Juli 2012)

Gestriger Blick vom Michel, HH.


----------



## höhenangst (10. Juli 2012)

Wow Tewje ,   gigantische Stimmung

war ein Highlander Zusammentreffen in Hamburg


----------



## epic2006 (11. Juli 2012)

Gestern Morgen auf der Denkalm:





Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## chusma (14. Juli 2012)

Hi,
Cloudy Friday. Still waiting for the summer...


















Regards,
Chus


----------



## chusma (15. Juli 2012)

That Xizang is a beauty...


Cheers,
Chus


----------



## Quen (15. Juli 2012)

Eben ist es tatsächlich noch mal recht schön geworden - zumindest war es mal kurz trocken 





Neu am Rad ist die Shannon-Stütze (zuvor Syncros) und die Magura HS22 (zuvor Avid V-Brakes).

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (15. Juli 2012)

Da ist es ja, was für eine Schönheit! 
Danke für das Foto!


----------



## ArSt (15. Juli 2012)

Braucht sich hinter den bunt leuchtenden Alu-Boliden von Klein nicht verstecken!
Auch Danke für das Bild!

Es grüßt Armin!


----------



## Michelangelo (15. Juli 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Eben ist es tatsächlich noch mal recht schön geworden - zumindest war es mal kurz trocken
> 
> 
> 
> ...





gtbiker schrieb:


> Da ist es ja, was für eine Schönheit!
> Danke für das Foto!



Eine Granate von einem Rad  Vom stilistischen Zusammenspiel mit der Kurbel wäre die Syncrosstütze in meinen Augen passender!!


----------



## wtb_rider (15. Juli 2012)

wenn das ding kleiner gewesen wäre....hammer bude.


----------



## mini.tom (16. Juli 2012)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> wenn das ding kleiner gewesen wäre....hammer bude.



son Quark - wenn es nur größer gewesen wäre 

schönes Stück Sebastian


----------



## black-panther (16. Juli 2012)

Wirklich ein Traum, die Farbe allein ist schon ein Kracher.
Eine Frage nur, Sebastian: bemisst du die Bremsleitung für hinten absichtlich so knapp (auch bei der Avid schon)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (16. Juli 2012)

Chris, die Bremsleitung ist nicht zu kurz: der Lenker lässt sich problemlos mind. 90 Grad einschlagen, und hinten geht sie den direkten Weg zum Bremskörper. Vielleicht täuscht das auf den Bildern?

Freut mich (immer wieder), dass euch das Gleiss so gut gefällt. Ich schiebe gerne demnächst noch ein paar Bilder nach. 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## tomasius (16. Juli 2012)

@Sebastian:

Jedes Mal denke ich: Das Gleiss ist pefekt! 

Aus gegebenem Anlass:



> War das Wetter bei Euch heute nachmittag auch so schön?



Nein, nein, nein! 

The weather is definitely...






Nur kurz zeigte sich die Sonne:






Aber zum Glück geht bald unser Flieger Richtung Asien:






Weiterhin schöne Regentage... 






Tom


----------



## Stadtkind (18. Juli 2012)

Der breiteste Lenker der mir je untergekommen ist!


----------



## ArSt (18. Juli 2012)

So breit, daß er heute wieder modern ist!

Es grüßt Armin!


----------



## Stadtkind (18. Juli 2012)

Also ich glaub 72 cm Länge sind auch heute noch sehr viel. hehe...


----------



## cschrahe (20. Juli 2012)

> Der breiteste Lenker der mir je untergekommen ist!



Die Bullets machen ihn halt fast 10 cm breiter. 

Tolles Rad und Campa ist einfach der Hammer. Ist das 7fach?


----------



## Stadtkind (20. Juli 2012)

Also auf die Schnelle hab ichs nicht geschafft die Schaltgriffe zu demontieren um die 10cm zu überprüfen. Schwieriger als ich dachte 

Wirklich erstaunlich und neu für mich ist allerdings die Tatsache, dass es sich - wie ich gerade festgestellt habe - um eine 8 Fach Schaltung handelt. Auch die Schaltgriffe gehen bis zur Numero "8"

Krass!


----------



## Nightstorm95 (21. Juli 2012)

Heutige Begegnung bei ca. 20 Grad,





​

"Hanks" ... ein prächtiger Bursche !




​

Gezollt werden ihm bewundernde Blicke, nicht nur vom AlliGATOR ...




​

SWE ... Max


----------



## chusma (21. Juli 2012)

Hi,
A sunny windy day.
Went to the hills you can see in the first pic (Sierra de la Bobia, Navia).
Cheers,
Chus


----------



## gtbiker (24. Juli 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stahlpabst (25. Juli 2012)

Gestern Abend im Portugiesenviertel.


----------



## epic2006 (26. Juli 2012)

Heute mit Lars eine Runde zur Aueralm:

















waren dann doch 52Km und 915HM. Warm wars, Spaß hats gemacht.

Gruß, Gerrit und Lars


----------



## bademeisterpaul (26. Juli 2012)

Die Stelle kenn ich doch (ist allerdings schon 2 Monate her):






Schöne Gegend, schöne Räder


----------



## pago79 (26. Juli 2012)

Sehr geil

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Learoy (26. Juli 2012)

Bei netter Abendstimmung die Gelegenheit genutzt für ein paar Bilder meines übers Wochenende provisorisch zusammengeschraubten TiBolts.





Sicheres Abrollen auf vorne 28, hinten 32 Loch.





Antriebsseitig ist schnell zu erkennen, dass an den Zugenden, Pedalen, Schrauben noch getauscht und nachgearbeitet wird.


----------



## msony (26. Juli 2012)

Hallo
Unterwegs im Ruhrgebiet bei 30°.








Schöne Wochenende
Markus


----------



## Stahlpabst (28. Juli 2012)

Gestern Abend waren wir bei : Critical Mass Hamburg.


----------



## DeadandGone (28. Juli 2012)

So ist das ..









Bist du im Aug dabei ? 

Cheers Glenn


----------



## mauricer (28. Juli 2012)

Ich bin im August mal wieder dabei, Glenn! Meld dich mal vorher. Habs gestern nicht geschafft.

LG

Moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (28. Juli 2012)

Breezer & Klein, sehr schön


----------



## epic2006 (28. Juli 2012)

Heute hatte was mit Wasser zu tun:





feucht wurde es erst später:





aber wir waren dynamisch unterwegs:





hart wie:





und natürlich mit GT unterwegs:





ach ja, geregnet hat es auch. Egal.

Gruß, Gerrit und Lars


----------



## pago79 (28. Juli 2012)

alternative bike-waschmethoden gabs hinterher auch noch


----------



## epic2006 (30. Juli 2012)

Heute mal trocken:



hinterhalb vom Zwiesel



die Gassenhoferalm



und etwas Hans No-Way Rey-Style




zu guter Letzt noch ein paar shots:












Gruß, GErrit und Lars


----------



## Lamima (2. August 2012)

Zwar nicht heute, und noch nicht mal nachmittags - aber schön war es dennoch. Und wer errät wo das Foto aufgenommen wurde, der bekommt einen Gummipunkt


----------



## aal (2. August 2012)

Wirklich schön, kann man lange angucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiJoe (2. August 2012)

Lamima schrieb:


> Und wer errät wo das Foto aufgenommen wurde, der bekommt einen Gummipunkt



Aufgrund der Grasart auf dem Foto links, würde ich mal auf das nördliche Allgäu tippen...


----------



## Lamima (2. August 2012)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Grasart auf dem Foto links, würde ich mal auf das nördliche Allgäu tippen...



DU hast geschummelt...Antworten mit Insiderinfos gelten nicht .


----------



## Koe (4. August 2012)

gestern morgen mal zu zweit unterwegs:




und heute Abend wieder alleine:


----------



## euphras (5. August 2012)

Koe schrieb:


> gestern morgen mal zu zweit unterwegs:
> 
> und heute Abend wieder alleine:



Wirklich schöne Fotos, danke Stefan


----------



## mauricer (5. August 2012)

und dein Merlin schaut mal richtig schön aus...!!!

lg

Moritz


----------



## bike_security (5. August 2012)

...eine Schande, wie schön es heute geworden ist, nachdem mal wieder die HighTech-Super-Fernsehwetterfröschemoderatorenfuzzies, alles andere versprochen haben, wie es denn heute usw. werden würde.

Bei uns im Schwarzwald hat es nur bis gegen morgen um 5 Uhr geregnet, dann war es den ganzen Tag über Tropfenfrei. Blauer Himmel !

Aufgrund der Wetternichtsstimmtevolldanebenprognose, blieben wir Zuhause. Ich schimpfe auf diese hochtechnisierten "Dilpom"  Wetterfrösche, die in Zusammenhang mit ihrer millionenteuren Gerätschaften, keinen Deut besser das Wetter vorhersagen können, wie vor 50 Jahren. Nur schönere Satellitenfotos (für die sie nichts können, denn das waren wirklich Profies die diese Statelliten herstellten) zeigen sie einem heute. Wenn ich das schon sehe wie die vor der Kamera herumhampeln (ala Kachel... & Clauia Schiffer ), dann frage ich mich, ob wir das noch länger ertragen müssen. Mancher Bauer der sein Leben lang das Wetter beobachtete, würde denen heute noch eine bessere Vorhersage aus dem Stand liefern, als die KachelmännerDilpomWetterbiologenfalschdanebenvorhersagenFrauen.
Hat mal jemand deren Diplom überprüft? ob ein solcher Titel auch gerechtfertigt ist? Man müsste denjenigen solche Titel nach 10 Fehlwetterprognosen aberkennen, und sie hinaus in die Natur jagen, ganz ohne Gerätschaften. 

Ach was rege ich mich heute wieder auf...

Beste Grüße an die, die das Wetter heute so nahmen wie es war.
Gruß


----------



## Michelangelo (5. August 2012)

Und geht es Dir nach dem Geschreibsel nun besser? Hast jetzt mit Sicherheit noch knapp 2 Stunden Sonne. Also rauf auf den Bock und Abendsonne geniessen.


----------



## newt3 (5. August 2012)

heute mal 'ne abendliche asphaltrunde mit dem classic renner

vielleicht erkennt eine berliner ja die stelle. ist etwas südöslich berlins

(die bilder geben mir auch recht die inzwischen 10 jahre alte digicam noch nicht ersetzt zu haben)


----------



## black-panther (6. August 2012)

Gestern nachmittags, gemeinsame/r Ausfahrt/-ritt


----------



## Compolli (8. August 2012)

Endlich! Erster Ausritt mit dem Traum meiner Jugend in Ausbaustufe 1.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_ulmer (8. August 2012)

Und da das Wetter heute hier in München ebenfalls super war gabs heute frühen Feierabend und danach die erste längere Ausfahrt durch die Stadt mit meinem Alpinestars ...





Und nochmal, weils so schön in der Sonne glänzt 





Grüße, Tony


----------



## oppaunke (10. August 2012)

Ich hatte heute morgen Babyfrei und bin auch mal auf ne Runde aus dem Haus gekommen.Ob das Wetter als schön zu bezeichnen ist wage ich zu bezweifeln, zumindest hats nicht geregnet...





(na wer findet das Reh?)

Und noch eins als Erinnerung für die Teilnehmer am diesjährigen CTW...






Christian


----------



## Koe (11. August 2012)

heute morgen war ich nicht alleine unterwegs.





sonnenaufgang hab ich auch noch mitbekommen, aber leider gelingen mir die bilder nicht richtig:








und stroh gab es auch wieder zu sehen.




euch allen ein schönes wochenende

gruß

stefan


----------



## Dynatechrider (12. August 2012)

Hier einmal drei Bilder vom letzten und diesem Samstag.









Beste Grüße aus Mainhatten


----------



## Horst Link (12. August 2012)

Letzte Woche eine schnelle Singlespeedrunde in den Sonnenuntergang...


----------



## Koe (12. August 2012)

das dekerf wollte auch mal wieder raus:


----------



## oppaunke (12. August 2012)

Ich bin auch nochmal aus der Bude gekommen...






Today Live On Stage!
Mr YO EDDY !!!!






Netter Blick aufs Wesertal






Christian


----------



## atzepenga (12. August 2012)

bei mir nur ne entspannte Runde um den Schwielowsee bei den Nachbarnmit meiner Herzdame




Ahoi


----------



## oppaunke (13. August 2012)

Heute nochmal zeit gehabt und die gleiche Strecke nochmal zwecks Vergleich, mit den Wicked gejuckelt... 






Gestern gepimpt, kam mir heute zugute!






Ernte 23...






Urwald?






Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (13. August 2012)

Wir haben am Samstag eine schöne MTB Runde gedreht. Einfach super. Seitdem der Junior mitfährt muss ich das Rad nicht mehr so aufwändig arrangieren. Einfach hinstellen und fertig ist das Vintage MTB Panorama mit nicht ganz PC korrekter Mitfahrgelegenheit.

Sehr begeistert: Horst


----------



## aggressor2 (13. August 2012)

sehr gut!


----------



## Horst Link (13. August 2012)

Und dann noch das: *Early Ibis Custom Bikestand*


----------



## höhenangst (15. August 2012)

den Feiertag genutzt und ne Tour mit Gerrit unter die Räder genommen 





nach dem ersten Anstieg brauchte er eine Stärkung , danach lief es wie geschmiert  


















als Nachtrag noch ein Urlaubsbild ,  weil wir da auch mit dem Zweirad unterwegs waren


----------



## epic2006 (15. August 2012)

Na dann mach ich mal weiter. Irgendwie hat es ja mitlerweile "Tradition", dass Thomas irgendwas während der Tour reparieren muss. Letztes Jahr war es die verlorene Kette am Klein, vorletztes Jahr irgendwas am Tomac, dieses Jahr musste die Reihe ja fortgesetzt werden:




ein FATter Platten
Tut mir leid, aber das hier muss sein, Fotosession:




Der Heuberg von hinten mit GT:



und FAT:




und ein bischen Panorama darf auch nicht fehlen:




nochmal die beiden Titanen, weils so schön ist:




Eine schöne Tour mit wie immer netter Gesellschaft, eine Wiederholung ist ja quasi schon latent ausgemacht. Danke Thomas für deine Guidetätigkeit,

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Quen (17. August 2012)

Früh Feierabend und schönes Wetter - Zeit fürs Gleiss...



























Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pago79 (17. August 2012)

Noch schnell das letzte Sonnenlicht für ne Runde um den Block genutzt.





Endlich Wochenende!

Gruß
Lars


----------



## schnegg314 (19. August 2012)

Heute bei 32°C unterwegs - im Hintergrund die Berge mit Schnee...









...später dann zerfiel leider das Schaltwerk in seine Einzelteile. Es fährt sich wirklich schlecht ohne Kettenspanner


----------



## mkberlin (19. August 2012)

...geiles bild, könnte auch in die vernissage passen!


----------



## höhenangst (19. August 2012)

Bilder von der gestrigen Tour mit nem Kumpel , im Wald wars gut auszuhalten  , sonst schon eher lästig warm 

















Gruss


----------



## Michelangelo (19. August 2012)

schnegg314 schrieb:


> ...später dann zerfiel leider das Schaltwerk in seine Einzelteile. Es fährt sich wirklich schlecht ohne Kettenspanner



Tja, Campagnolo halt


----------



## j.ö.r.g (19. August 2012)

ritchey on the rocks ;-)


----------



## schallmauer (20. August 2012)

gestern ab 20 Uhr 25 Grad.. bestes wetter für eine Tour in den dunklen Abend hinein. Immerweider faszinierend wie einen das Auge bei dunkelheit täuscht, das man den Eindruck bekommt viel schneller unterwegs zu sein.


----------



## TiJoe (21. August 2012)

j.ö.r.g schrieb:


> ritchey on the rocks ;-)



Famoses Rad vor großartiger Landschaft! 

Irgendwann läuft mir auch noch mal ein passendes Plexus über den Weg...

Gruß Joe


----------



## Isar2 (21. August 2012)

Ja, Ja, so a Plexus am Seebensee is scho schee.

Grüße, Isar2


----------



## epic2006 (21. August 2012)

So, heute gings, natürlich mit dem 





in Richtung Schronbachtal. Nach geschätzten 20 Km mit erträglichen Höhenmetern kamen wir, Joe und ich, in ein atemberaubendes Hochtal





selbst nach 10 Jahren in dieser Gegend war mir nicht bewusst, dass es hier so etwas schönes gibt. Vorbei an den zwei Almen gings erstmal etwas bergab, entlang eines kleinen Baches der sich tief in den Fels eingegraben und herrliche Gumpen gebildet hat













Wasserfälle gab es auch, der hier hat geschätzte 35-40 Meter





und noch mehr Gumpen





derweil ging es auf einem recht steilen und wurzeldurchsetzten Trail weiter





kurzes Päuschen zwischendurch





und weiter gings mit DH-angepasstem Sattelstützenauszug





etliche Spitzkehren, hier eine der wenigen ohne inkludierte Wurzelstufe








Irgendwann, nach vielen schönen Kilometern Singletrail bergab und in der Ebene kamen wir an der Geschiebesperre des Sylvensteinsees an









nochmal nen kleines Päuschen und die Beine ins kalte Wasser gehalten





und dann kam das was schon lange mal wieder fällig war. Auf einer schnöden Forstautobahn hats mich erwischt. Zuerst verpresster Schotter, dann, völlig unvorhersehbar, fester, moosiger, lehmiger Untergrund mit einem Reibwert wie Glatteis, Vorderrad weggerutscht und langgemacht.





der erste Gedanke galt der Bib und dem Trikot, dann dem Radl. Die Klamotten haben gehalten, die Haut nicht, jetzt gibts wohl mal wieder eine Zwangspause für die nächsten Tage, zumindest, bis wieder eine feste Schicht auf dem Oberschenkel ist.

War trotzdem ne absolut schöne Tour mit knapp 50 Km und gnädigen 480 HM.

Bis zum Nächsten, Gruß, GErrit und Joe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (21. August 2012)

Wunderschöne Eindrücke. Gute und schnelle Besserung!
Chris


----------



## maxim-DD (21. August 2012)

eine Woche Süd-Brandenburg Urlaub, mit Frau und Töchterchen 3 & 5 Jahre.
2x Giant B-Ronco und ein 20" Kinderrad mit Sachs 3-Gang.
und wenn das kleine Fräulein nicht mehr konnte, meist nach ca. 40 km, dann wurde das Rad huckepack genommen.















und das kommt raus, wenn man sich nicht mit sonnenschutz unter´m Shirt einschmiert!





aber hauptsache den kiddis hats gefallen!





nächstes jahr - Elbabwärts

sport frei, Ronny


----------



## Radlerin (21. August 2012)

Ah, mein Lieblings-GT!  Schöner Bericht! Und dir, Gerrit, gute Besserung!


----------



## epic2006 (21. August 2012)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Ah, mein Lieblings-GT!



mit meinen Lieblingsflaschenhaltern

Das Andere wird schon wieder, ist ja keine "Mechanik" beschädigt. Erfahrungsgemäß wächst das schnell wieder zu, trotzdem danke!

Am WE steht die nächste Tour an, bis dahin muss es halt wieder passen, da sonst der Urlaub zu Ende ist.

Gruß, GErrit (der jetzt schmerzhaft duschen wird...)


----------



## Learoy (21. August 2012)

epic2006 schrieb:


> [..]Auf einer schnöden Forstautobahn hats mich erwischt. Zuerst verpresster Schotter, dann, völlig unvorhersehbar, fester, moosiger, lehmiger Untergrund mit einem Reibwert wie Glatteis, Vorderrad weggerutscht und langgemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tolle Bilder, beneidenswerte Tour und gute Besserung.

Noch einer, an dem deutlich wird, wieviel wichtiger Handschuhe und Ellenbogenschützer sind im Vergleich zu Helmen. (Na gut, bei DH sicher auch Knieschoner)


----------



## Quen (21. August 2012)

Nur das man den "Rest" - im Gegensatz zum Kopf - gut zusammenflicken kann... 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Klein-Holgi (21. August 2012)

...neee...keine Helmdiskussion.

Gerrit: Supertolle Fotos! von supertoller Landschaft. Da verblasst fast das Bike dagegen.

Gute Besserung!....aber so sehn unsere  Kinder fast jeden Tag aus, wenn sie vom Spielen kommen...das sind doch nur Kratzer

Ronnys Fuhrwerk ist auch klasse...


----------



## epic2006 (21. August 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> aber so sehn unsere  Kinder fast jeden Tag aus, wenn sie vom Spielen kommen...das sind doch nur Kratzer



die sind aber auch leicht 25-30 Jahre jünger.....


----------



## pago79 (21. August 2012)

Gerrit die Tour schaut ja mal echt geil aus. Beim nächsten mal auf jeden...
Zur Bodenprobe, diesmal gings wenigstens ohne Nadel und Faden
Die Regierung quält dich hoffentlich nicht gar so sehr...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ph0 (23. August 2012)

Nachdem ich in den letzten Wochen ausschließlich auf 700x23C unterwegs war,
stand heute dann mal wieder eine Tour mit fetten Reifen auf dem Programm. 













_Sers,
ph0_


----------



## gtbiker (24. August 2012)

Schon ein paar Tage alt aber egal.
Hanseatic city from above



































Ach, schöne Grüße an den schnellen Brodie-Radkurier!


----------



## gtbiker (27. August 2012)




----------



## msony (27. August 2012)

WAU,tolle Bilder Tewje.


----------



## loboand (29. August 2012)

Hallo.
A nice day at the top of "Cuitu Negru" mountain.


























Gruß


----------



## euphras (29. August 2012)

loboand schrieb:


> Hallo.
> A nice day at the top of "Cuitu Negru" mountain.
> 
> 
> Gruß



I´ll always enjoy your pictures; so much signs of space and freedom.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (29. August 2012)

Nice pics! I think i have to visit spain....


----------



## mubi (29. August 2012)

great pics.
i'm very happy to see my old epic in that beautiful environment.
have fun...


----------



## argh (29. August 2012)

Hui, viele schöne Bilder hier... Klasse!


----------



## Raze (29. August 2012)

gtbiker schrieb:


>



Hallo Tewje,

laß das mit dem Studium sein und mach etwas mit Fotographie. Deine Bilder sind immer der Hammer - Respekt! 

Gruß raze


----------



## ph0 (29. August 2012)

Erst die hiesigen Trails beackert ...







und dann smooth während des Sonnenuntergangs am Kanal lang.








_Sers,
ph0_


----------



## höhenangst (1. September 2012)

endlich hat es aufgehört wie aus Kübeln zu schütten


----------



## aal (3. September 2012)

Gelegenheit genutzt, Tag und Nacht unterwegs gewesen, Glück mit dem Wetter gehabt:





*Scheidung?!*







danke Christian


----------



## euphras (3. September 2012)

aal schrieb:


> Gelegenheit genutzt, Tag und Nacht unterwegs gewesen, Glück mit dem Wetter gehabt:
> 
> *Scheidung?!*
> 
> ...



Wie viele Exemplare gabs eigentlich von den Wedding-Tandems?


----------



## Radsatz (3. September 2012)

Echt cool mit nur 2 cantis am Tandem


----------



## Groovygrafix (3. September 2012)

...und U-Brake. Die hintere Canti ist für die Dame, falls es ihr zu schnell wird!  Oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aal (3. September 2012)

Schnell wirds damit schnell. So werden bspw. relevante Weggabelungen übersehen.

Der Einsatz dieser Bremse wurde untersagt. Sie ist ausschließlich nach Weisung des Captains in Gebrauch zu nehmen.


----------



## aggressor2 (3. September 2012)

nabend die herrschaften,
ich war auch mal wieder mit classischem material und kamera unterwegs. heute in büdingen (hessen).

aufm weg hin, gleich der oberhammer: 7 himbeern in einer tüte colorado. SIEBEN in EINER tüte. das muss weltrekord sein...

















und in büdingen in der altstadt














































aufm wilden stein (säulenbasaltklotz auf nem bild vorher schon sichtbar)


----------



## aggressor2 (3. September 2012)

aal schrieb:


> Gelegenheit genutzt, Tag und Nacht unterwegs gewesen, Glück mit dem Wetter gehabt:



haha


----------



## Bullfighter (3. September 2012)

Ja das Wetter war schön, leider war die Sonne wieder viel zu schnell weg


----------



## Dddakk (4. September 2012)

Schöner Fred hier mit schönen Bildern!
Etwas hätte ich auch dafür auf nem mittelalten Bike...

Heute am Fluß:


----------



## loboand (6. September 2012)

Hallo.

*The best times in the high mountains.
Enjoy.*











*Enol lake*.






*Ercina lake in the top of Covadonga mountains.*







Gruß


----------



## mauricer (6. September 2012)

amazing. so jealous!


----------



## tigern (6. September 2012)

Wow! What a location, i've seen it in the Vuelta and i decided i really have to go there

Nice bike as well! A beauty!!


----------



## loboand (6. September 2012)

Really true.
It's the perfect opportunity to go.
I have good luck and I was there.












Very nice to climb the route *Frassinelli* and get here.

More than a century *Roberto Frassinelli*  made ââthe route.

Frassinelli was the "German of Corao"
Corao is a pretty village in the valley.

http://es.wikiloc.com/wikiloc/view.do?id=1708329


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (7. September 2012)

Heute war das Wetter perfekt und ich bin mal wieder zu einer meiner Lieblingsrunden aufgebrochen: Nach Eschenlohe ins Eschenlainetal, um den Walchensee, über den Kesselberg zum Kochelsee und über Hochtann wieder nach Hause: Einmal um Heimgarten und Herzogstand herum.
Da der Gerrit hier immer so nette Beschreibungen zu seinen Fotos bringt, was zumindest mir sehr gut gefällt, werde ich versuchen das auch so zu machen.
Heute war ich mit meinem alten Kuwa auf 700x32 unterwegs.
Zuerst ging es über den Heuberg nach Eschenlohe, die Fotoposition werden einige von meinem Schlumpfbike her kennen:






Im Eschenlainetal sind ein paar kurze, aber heftige Anstiege zu meistern. Für mich "Grufti" ist das trotz 11-28er Kassette im 28"-Bike kein Problem: Ich habe ein 18er Blatt als Rettungsring!






Meist geht es aber fast eben, immer neben der Laine, dahin:










Für Abkühlung ist auch gesorgt:






Dann wieder eben:






Eine Bachdurchfahrt brauchts auch:






Ging, trotz der "Dackelschneider" erstaunlich gut.
Nach ca. ein bis zwei Stunden, je nach Fahrweise, erreicht man den Walchensee:






Am Südufer kann man auf einer ruhigen Teerstraße (Mautstraße) dem Ufer fogen. Etwas Kultur: In einem Jagdhaus von König Ludwig II, hier auf einem Berg, war der Richhard Wagner für zwei Wochen, zur Fertigstellung seiner Walkühren, untergebracht.






Im Stile von Gerrit: Bike auf Felsen mit Wasser (Ostufer):






Am Nordufer ist für Radler extra eine Forstautobahn angelegt. Hier gab es heute eine kleine Überraschung:






Hier ist seit Jahren das Boot von "Wickie und die starken Männer" abgestellt. Für ein Wickingerfest im Ort Walchensee wird es wieder flott gemacht.






Hier war mal der Filmort "Flake". Ist nach Walchensee umgezogen.






Es naht der Ort Sachenbach (http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&tab=wl):






Und es kommt wie es kommen musste: Einkehr!










Nach Sachenbach folgt der Weg einer gesperrten Teerstraße, die hier recht interessant in den Felsen gehaut wurde:






Hier ist der "Abfluss" vom Walchensee, ab hier fällt das Wasser zum Kochelseekraftwerk.






Nach dem Ort Urfeld, muss man leider ein paar Serpentinen auf der Kesselbergstraße hochfahren. Heute war aber wenig Verkehr.






Oben:






Ab hier kann man weiter zum Herzogstand (http://www.berggasthaus-herzogstand.de/) bis auf 1575m auffahren. Oder man hat ein Downhill-Bike, dann bietet sich die alte Kesselbergstraße an (ist sehr ruppig). Ich bin heute mal wieder die normale Staße gefahren:






Und dann endlich (nach ca. 15 Minuten) unten am Kochelsee:






Nach dieser nervenzerfetzenden, langen Abfahrt, kam es wieder, wie es kommen musste: Einkehr!






Direkt neben dem Kraftwerk gibt es eine nette, kleine Gastwirtschaft.






Kraftwerk:
















Nach der Einkehr und dem Kraftwerk, kommt ein Highlight: Der Felsenweg.
Links oben der Jochberg (kann man auch mit dem Fahrrad hinauffahren):






Normal sollte man mit dem Bike links hinauf zum Höhenweg fahren, weil aber heute recht wenig Leute unterwegs wahren, bin in gerade aus zum Felsenweg.






Felsenweg: Ein im 14ten Jahrhundert in den Uferfels des Kochelsees gehauener Wanderpfad.


















So, endlich heraus aus dem Schatten. Im Hintergrund Kloster Schlehdorf:






Vor Kloster Schlehdorf geht es aber schon wieder bergauf Richtung Hochtann. Letzer Blick zum Kochelsee mit Jochberg:






Hier gehts links lang:






Endlich, im Hintergrung mein Ausgangspunkt:






Kurz vor Daheim:






Auf der Bank war noch ein Anderer:






So, ich hoffe das war nicht zu lange. Jetzt muss ich mir einen anderen Server zum Bilder hochladen suchen: Mein Album hier ist voll!

Es grüßt Euch Armin!


----------



## epic2006 (8. September 2012)

Schöne Story! Wieviele KM warens denn über den Daumen?

Wir müssen es dieses Jahr nu endlich mal schaffen eine gemeinsame Tour zu fahen.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Quen (8. September 2012)

Hi Armin,

schöne Bilder, schöne Tour - danke für die Bilder!

Der Felsenweg sieht einladend aus!

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## ArSt (8. September 2012)

Danke Leute!
Den Felsenweg sollte man aber wirklich nur an ruhigen Tagen machen, die Wanderer dort sind sonst nicht erfreut! Der ist auch zum Teil nicht fahrbar: grobe, glitschige Felsenstufen.
Ich habe eigentlich nie eine Uhr oder einen Tacho dabei, ich schätze grob ca. 50km.
Gerrit, hast Du noch Urlaub? Wetter soll die Tage noch schön sein und ich muss erst wieder am 17ten in die Arbeit!

Es grüßt Armin!


----------



## höhenangst (8. September 2012)

gestern mit nem Forumsmitglied ne Tour im Voralpenland 





Gruss


----------



## Seven-Eleven (8. September 2012)

@Arst
Wirklich schöne Landschaft und Bilder. Ich war bisher nur im Berchtesgadener Land.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (8. September 2012)

Hallo Christoph!

Sag nicht "nur", da ist es genauso schön, vielleicht sogar noch schöner!

Es grüßt Armin!


----------



## Seven-Eleven (8. September 2012)

ArSt schrieb:


> Hallo Christoph!
> 
> Sag nicht "nur", da ist es genauso schön, vielleicht sogar noch schöner!
> 
> Es grüßt Armin!



War anders gemeint. Ich meinte, das ich sonst noch nirgends in Bayern war.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (8. September 2012)

Echt tolle Tour...soviel Landschaft und viele Bilder. Eine Beschreibung ganz nach meinem Geschmack. Da werde ich richtig neidisch...ich sollte umsiedeln...


----------



## TiJoe (8. September 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Echt tolle Tour...soviel Landschaft und viele Bilder. Eine Beschreibung ganz nach meinem Geschmack. Da werde ich richtig neidisch...ich sollte umsiedeln...



Ach komm schon...

Ich war heute im Taunus unterwegs und als alter Großstädter dachte ich auch ans Umsiedeln! 

Neidvolle Grüße aus der City, Joe


----------



## höhenangst (9. September 2012)




----------



## mauricer (9. September 2012)

Mit solchen Bergen kann man hier oben nicht aufwarten, aber das Wetter war ideal um meine neue Knipse mal auszutesten. Goodbye schlechte Handybilder!






LG

Moritz


----------



## Quen (9. September 2012)

Good Bye Spacer wäre auch nicht schlecht, oder? 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## mauricer (9. September 2012)

Ne. die sind zwar nicht schön, aber das Rad fährt sich perfekt so.


----------



## aggressor2 (9. September 2012)

wetter war toll


----------



## Klein-Holgi (10. September 2012)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Ach komm schon...
> 
> Ich war heute im Taunus unterwegs und als alter Großstädter dachte ich auch ans Umsiedeln!
> 
> Neidvolle Grüße aus der City, Joe



Hast ja recht...immer die positiven Seiten sehen. Nachher sind mir die Berge in den Alpen viel zu hoch...als alter Schwanemer weiß ich aber den Taunus auch schon zu schätzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (10. September 2012)

@aggressor2:
Da passen Trail und Bereifung einfach zusammen!
Tolles Bike!

Es grüßt Armin!


----------



## ph0 (13. September 2012)

Unschaltbare Feld, Wald & Wiesen/Abendrunde













_ph0_


----------



## tomac_75 (14. September 2012)

Ist zwar schon ein paar Tage, komme aber erst jetzt dazu die Bilder hochzuladen.

Das Yo Eddy fährt sich einfach nur fantastisch...


----------



## popeye (15. September 2012)

Unverhofft noch etwas Zeit am späten Nachmittag, sinnvoll für eine gemütliche Runde über die Gemüseinsel am Bodensee genutzt. Endlich wieder Kürbiszeit 





Verrücktes Moped-Rennen auf dem Rückweg. Ich glaube die hatten verdammt viel Spaß...





Und schon wieder ab nach Hause 





Hoffentlich hält der das schöne Wetter noch ein bisschen an, und hoffentlich an Tagen mit viel Zeit. 

Schönes WE,
Michael


----------



## Quen (15. September 2012)

Schöner Paintjob!

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## popeye (15. September 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Schöner Paintjob!
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian



danke, habs bisher auch nicht bereut. made by Rody


----------



## ArSt (15. September 2012)

Heute war's arschkalt, es wurde mir aber ganz schön warm als ich meinen Neuzugang einen Berg hinauf wuchtete. Fast 13kg bin ich nicht mehr gewohnt!






Das erste Mal "time correct" und ohne (versteckten) Leichtbau!
Den Sattel ist mein bürostuhlverwöhnter Hintern auch nicht mehr gewohnt, dazu ein langer (zumindest für mich) Vorbau und schmahler 560mm Lenker - Wahsinn! Wie sind wir früher nur die Berge hinauf und wieder hinunter gekommen!

Es grüßt Euch Armin!


----------



## Quen (16. September 2012)

Longus, da werden Erinnerungen an meine ersten MTB-Jahre wach! Auf Longus dürfte auch so mancher hier begonnen haben. 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## black-panther (16. September 2012)

sehr hübsch - das Rad sowie das Foto. Hat etwas aquarell-mäßiges, auch wenn wahrscheinlich unbeabsichtigt.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnegg314 (16. September 2012)

Hier war es das ganze Wochenende sonnig und warm. Ich nutzte die Gelegenheit, Altmetall in den verschiedensten Formen und Farben spazieren zu fahren...


----------



## schnegg314 (16. September 2012)

...und hier noch eins, weil es so schön war...


----------



## gtbiker (16. September 2012)

Noch warm....gerade eben gemacht.


----------



## wtb_rider (16. September 2012)

hab ich grad schon bei flickr gesehen, das mit der wunderkerze find ich supi geil.
gruss kay


----------



## coast13 (16. September 2012)

Mega!!!

superschöne Bilder


----------



## Spaltinho (16. September 2012)

Stark!
Fotografieren kann er, der Tewje.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imemine (16. September 2012)

geiles Kuwahara!


----------



## ph0 (18. September 2012)

Nach den ganzen Eingang-Touren in letzter Zeit, heute dann mal wieder mit dem Rocky unterwegs gewesen.




















_ph0_


----------



## oneschnark (21. September 2012)

Berlin



Philippe


----------



## ArSt (23. September 2012)

Ratet mal wo ich heute gefahren bin:






Am Sonntag, wenn das Wetter passt, ist da natürlich mehr los:






Wasser gab's auch genug:






Der Walchensee war heute ohne Wind und Wellen:






Am Südufer:






Wickies Boot war auch wieder da:






Heute war jemand mit dabei und wir sind die alte Kesselbergstraße hinuntergefahren. Hinauf geht nicht!






Felsenweg, heute mit viel schieben da extrem feucht und einige Wanderer unterwegs:






Letzte Pause auf "Hochtann":






Vernissage oder Eloxteile?






Man beachte die kleinen Flügelschrauben in den Ausfallern: That's old school!

Es grüßt Euch Armin!

P.S.: Gerrit, rühr Dich doch!


----------



## coast13 (23. September 2012)

Walchen-/Kochelsee...SCHEEE 

das 2te Bild ..alle Fraktionen unterwegs....


----------



## epic2006 (24. September 2012)

He Armin, das ist gemein, Du hast frei wenns schön ist und ich muss malochen...die nächsten 2 Wochen geht bei mir leider gar nichts, zu viele Termine ausser der Reihe.

Ich hoffe auf den goldenen Herbst.


----------



## ArSt (24. September 2012)

Hallo Gerrit!

Ich verstehe Dich!
Und Dein Psyclone muss ja auch noch fertig werden!

Hoffen wir auf den goldenen Herbst.

Es grüßt Dich Armin!


----------



## felixdelrio (24. September 2012)

Berlin 2





Mammoth in freier Wildbahn ...


----------



## blaubergdackel (25. September 2012)

Es wird Herbst


----------



## ph0 (29. September 2012)

Sonnenintermezzo für eine Eingang-Haldenrunde genutzt.













_ph0_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pottsblizz (29. September 2012)

hi ph0, mal sehen was morgen fuern Wetter ist und was das bildertechnisch ergibt...


----------



## Sascha31 (30. September 2012)

Hoi !!

Hoffe ihr hattet auch im September durchgehend 30°C - 41°C 
Wunderschöööööööne gegend zum trailen oder crusien...waaaahrhaftig
prächtig. 







Grüsse aus Südost-Europa
-Sascha-


----------



## tigern (30. September 2012)

kein 30 grad, aber schones Wetter war es....


----------



## gibihm (30. September 2012)

Die Wetterfrage beantwortet sich auf dem ersten Bild von ganz allein...





Mal grau:




Mal bunt:





Lustiges, verwirrendes Schattenspiel, oder?


----------



## coast13 (30. September 2012)

Wetter war toll, die CTF auch...nur die Handy-Cam hatte nen Treffer weg...





















Spaß gemacht hat s !

Gruß Frank


----------



## höhenangst (3. Oktober 2012)

einfach schön


----------



## Michelangelo (3. Oktober 2012)

Der Herbst mit seinem süßesten Früchten


----------



## aggressor2 (3. Oktober 2012)

war sehr angenehm heute






fliegenpilz gabs auch


----------



## msony (3. Oktober 2012)

Schöne Bilder,und was ne Maschine das Rad,1+


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (7. Oktober 2012)

Feines Wetterchen  :


----------



## wtb_rider (7. Oktober 2012)

geiles bild keule!


----------



## Davidbelize (7. Oktober 2012)

1++++ kommt noch besser durch eine lesebrille das bild.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (7. Oktober 2012)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> geiles bild keule!




Aus Deinem Munde Kay  werd gleich ganz rot  Danke Jungs


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (13. Oktober 2012)

Es wird Herbst im Erzgebirge  



​


----------



## ArSt (13. Oktober 2012)

Herrlich, diese Farben, diese Stimmung!
Bei uns wird's auch Herbst, ist aber nur grau, feucht und kalt. Weiter oben (ab ca. 1800m) seit zwei Wochen Schnee.

Es grüßt Armin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michelangelo (13. Oktober 2012)

Astrein Frank. Das Fisheye scheint Dein Lieblingsobjektiv zu sein 

P.S. Vergiss nicht das XT-Paket?!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (13. Oktober 2012)

Ja, das Fisheye ist 



​
Ist nicht soooooo teuer, verlangt aber Grundkentnisse da komplett manuell 

Jörg, Dein Paket liegt schon zum Packen hier 

Grüsse Franky


----------



## höhenangst (13. Oktober 2012)

auch bei uns wird Herbst , nur etwas anders 





kalt und regnerisch und so heftig daß die Bayern Angst um Ihre Berge haben und sie reinnehmen


----------



## Michelangelo (13. Oktober 2012)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Ja, das Fisheye ist
> 
> Jörg, Dein Paket liegt schon zum Packen hier
> 
> Grüsse Franky



Bin ja auf der Suche nach einer Immerdrauf-Festbrennweite. Gar nicht so einfach, wenn die meisten Objektive auf Vollformat ausgelegt sind, die eigene Kamera eine APS-C ist und man aber einen Wechsel auf Vollformat nicht ausschliessen will.

Fertiges Paket ist ohne BV leider nutzlos


----------



## .jan (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin ja zugegebnermaßen kein Freund vom Fisheye, aber das erste und dritte von Frank gefallen mir wirklich richtig gut.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (18. Oktober 2012)

Die Crossersaison geht los


----------



## wtb_rider (18. Oktober 2012)

Killer fotos, dazu musst du mir mal ne pn schicken.
Farben und bildgestaltung sind echt toll.
Gruss kay


----------



## Michelangelo (18. Oktober 2012)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Die Crossersaison geht los



Falscher Smiley!! Die hier sind die Richtigen....


----------



## black-panther (18. Oktober 2012)

Frank, bearbeitest du die Bilder noch nach?
Wie Kay schon sagte, in letzter Zeit lieferst du hier ja richtig ab!


----------



## euphras (18. Oktober 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> Frank, bearbeitest du die Bilder noch nach?



Das sieht mir so nach Photomatix Tonwertangleichung aus. 

@ Franky: beim ersten Bild Aufhellblitz verwendet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (18. Oktober 2012)

Entschuldigung, aber die Halos bei den HDRs finde ich teilweise wirklich ätzend.


----------



## wtb_rider (19. Oktober 2012)

Naja das passiert halt bei hdr's die keine echten sind. Manchmal passt das ganz gut, aber ich weiss was du meinst. 
Ich seh die bilder ja nur aufm telefon, aber da ist mir erstmal nicht super störenden aufgefallen.
Gruss kay


----------



## aggressor2 (19. Oktober 2012)

argh schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, aber die Halos bei den HDRs finde ich teilweise wirklich ätzend.



ätzend nich, aber übertrieben.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. Oktober 2012)

Das sind "echte" und keine Pseudo-HDRs  Damit kann man auch noch ein Bild machen wo es ohne eben schön nicht mehr geht. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 

Wenn das hier jetzt aber auch noch ne Meckerecke von denen wird, die  selber zwar selber nichts posten, aber alles besser wissen wird hier wohl kaum mehr passieren 

Und ja, Kritik ist erwünscht


----------



## Huelse (19. Oktober 2012)

Tschuldigung, bin nich son Foto-Expert: Was sind Halos und was sind HDRs?


----------



## black-panther (19. Oktober 2012)

Halo = dieser "Heiligenschein", der bei den Bildern an Konturen auftritt.
HDR = High Dynamic Range, frei übersetzt: Hochkontrast. Ist sehr hilfreich, wenn man große Helligkeitsunterschiede im Motiv hat. Die Bilder wirken oft etwas surreal, nachbearbeitet oder aus mehreren Teilen zusammen gesetzt (sind sie eigentlich auch, erfolgt direkt in der Kamera).

Weitere Infos auch hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_Dynamic_Range_Image

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Huelse (19. Oktober 2012)

Dankeschön!


----------



## wtb_rider (19. Oktober 2012)

also mir gefallen die bilder sehr gut, aber ich seh die bilder auch nicht als unbedingte realitätsdarstellung sondern als eine kleine art von kunst.
hier sind ja auch eigentlich keine grenzen gesetzt, und die bilder sind von der gestaltung und der komposition toll.
und auch die nachbearbeitung braucht zeit und fingerspitzengefühl.
ich selber mach das ja auch. nur mit deutlich geringeren mitteln, deswegen sehen meine bilder von der quali her lange nicht so gut aus.
müssen sie aber auch nicht, superscharf dreckig toll bunt...kann ales dazu beitragen,beim betrachter eine besondere wirkung zu erziehlen.

manchmal reichen normale fotos nicht aus um das einzufangen was man gesehen und gefühlt hat. und wenn man diesen moment durch ein foto, mit anderen teilen möchte, muss man halt etwas nachhelfen. und ich finde eben genau das hat frank toll umgesetzt.
der wald sieht wunderbar herbstlich aus,usw.


ich finde frank hat sehr schöne bilder gemalt!!!

weitermachen!
gruss kay


----------



## Michelangelo (19. Oktober 2012)

Der Herbst ist und bleibt die schönste Jahreszeit zum Biken, besonders mit dem Crosser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (19. Oktober 2012)

Lenkerendstopfen, Jörg?!


----------



## Michelangelo (19. Oktober 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> Lenkerendstopfen, Jörg?!



So ähnlich. Rückspiegel


----------



## Klein-Holgi (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich find die Bilder klasse, gerade weil sie übertrieben sind... (der eine oder andere hat sich wohl an diesen HDRs schon sattgesehen...ich nicht)

Dieses Tonemapping kann mein Programm allerdings nicht

...und üblicherweise erfolgte die Zusammensetzung einer Belichtungsreihe eben NICHT in der Kamera, sondern nachträglich in der EBV  ....aber da wohl kaum einer ein Stativ im Rucksack mitschleppt für sowas, ist auch Kamera-HDR erlaubt 

...soll auch kein "Gemecker" sein. ...und meine Bilder sind leider alle drüben bei den Youngtimern aus Mangel an hier passenden Bikes


----------



## ArSt (19. Oktober 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ...und üblicherweise erfolgte die Zusammensetzung einer Belichtungsreihe eben NICHT in der Kamera, sondern nachträglich in der EBV


 
Der Stuntzi hat vor kurzem, mit einer Exilim EX-ZR200, Belichtungsreihen zu HDR-Bildern *in* der Kamera zusammengesetzt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9780552&postcount=1822
Wusste noch gar nicht, daß das jetzt funktioniert.
Also, mir gefällt das!

Es grüßt Armin!


----------



## pohlrobert1968 (19. Oktober 2012)

Bei uns in Tirol hatte es heute 25°, und Sonne satt.
Hatte keine Cam mit, wollte es euch aber trotzdem mitteilen

Gruß Robert


----------



## Michelangelo (20. Oktober 2012)

Das war mal so ein genialer Trail, nun erinnert mich die Blockade eher an eine mittelalterliche Verteidigungslinie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (20. Oktober 2012)

Das "Mittelalter" hat auch die passende Antwort dafür:

EXCALIBUR, des Fürsten Werkzeug zum groben Trailcleaning...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/698725


----------



## mat2u (21. Oktober 2012)

[/url]
IMG_1068 von MatthiasausHam... auf Flickr[/IMG]bei bestem Herbstwetter in Hessen...


----------



## Humdy (22. Oktober 2012)

Kollegen,

Das fotographische Ergebnis meines Wochenendausflugs mit dem Pini '89. Humdy


----------



## MadProetchen (22. Oktober 2012)

hier mal was zwielichtiges......





is zwar von vorvorgestern, aber ich mag diese himmelsfärbungen, wie man sie zu dieser jahreszeit öfter antrifft, sehr


----------



## aggressor2 (23. Oktober 2012)

samstag in franken


----------



## Michelangelo (23. Oktober 2012)

aggressor2 schrieb:


>



Perfekt!!


----------



## coast13 (23. Oktober 2012)

@aggressor2

 wo war das denn ?

Gruß Frank


----------



## aggressor2 (23. Oktober 2012)

na in franken. ~40km östlich von nürnberg.


----------



## NuckChorris (23. Oktober 2012)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> na in franken. ~40km östlich von nürnberg.


 
Alex, schöne Bilder! Mein Neid ist dir gewiss, ich war am letzten Wochenende NÖRDLICH von Nürnberg, dort war Sa und So wegen Nebel keine Sonne zu sehen. 

Grüße,
Nuckchorris!


----------



## aggressor2 (23. Oktober 2012)

NuckChorris schrieb:


> Alex, schöne Bilder! Mein Neid ist dir gewiss, ich war am letzten Wochenende NÖRDLICH von Nürnberg, dort war Sa und So wegen Nebel keine Sonne zu sehen.
> 
> Grüße,
> Nuckchorris!



bei uns kam die sonne auch erst gegen 1400 raus. vorher warns 5-8° und nur dicke suppe...
grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (23. Oktober 2012)

@Humdy: Mach' die Bilder doch bitte etwas größer. Auf den Briefmarken kann man ja kaum etwas erkennen.


----------



## Koe (23. Oktober 2012)

guden tach,

bei diesem wunderbaren farbenspiel da draußen hab ich mir für die runde mit dem hund das brodie geschnappt anstelle des dristen titangrau.






auf dem weg ist mir dann dieses dreiergespann begegnet:




gruß

stefan


----------



## TiJoe (23. Oktober 2012)

Na schau mal an, dass sieht mir doch sehr nach "Nidda" aus!

Den Anblick kenne ich ...

Gruß Joe


----------



## Humdy (23. Oktober 2012)

Gerne. Übung macht bekanntlich den Meister!


----------



## TiJoe (23. Oktober 2012)

Gestern konnte ich mich wahrlich nicht beklagen.

Sonne satt und eine sehr nette 7-Seen-Runde...





Gruß Joe


----------



## Groovygrafix (24. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
ich will auch mal ein paar Herbstbilder dazusteuern...



























...war eine wunderschöne Tour.


----------



## msony (24. Oktober 2012)

Hallo
Heute Nachmittag im Ruhrpott,Hochnebel ein wenig Sonne,aber kein Regen.



Schönen Abend
Markus


----------



## MadProetchen (24. Oktober 2012)

ich liebe diese herbststimmungen


----------



## Nightstorm95 (26. Oktober 2012)

Die Blätter sind die Boten der Bäume ...




​

SWE ... Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahmuc (26. Oktober 2012)

wenn ich die wahl hätte so fotografieren zu können wie max oder sein krokodil zu besitzen würde ich mich fürs fotografieren entscheiden..  
hammer foto, war eben total weg...


----------



## Michelangelo (26. Oktober 2012)

ahmuc schrieb:


> wenn ich die wahl hätte so fotografieren zu können wie max oder sein krokodil zu besitzen würde ich mich fürs fotografieren entscheiden..
> hammer foto, war eben total weg...



Du hast also weder noch... arme Sau


----------



## MadProetchen (26. Oktober 2012)

Nightstorm95 schrieb:


> Die Blätter sind die Boten der Bäume ...
> 
> SWE ... Max




und du bist der bote für träume, max
handwerklich perfekte bilderträume...

das bild duftet sogar nach herbst
kompliment!

dir auch ein schönes we
der markus


----------



## NuckChorris (27. Oktober 2012)

Max, da hatten wir wohl gestern ein ähnliches Fotorevier! 
Heute ist's (leider) komplett weiß bei uns.

Grüße und ein erholsames WE,
Nuckchorris!


----------



## hirschnummer1 (27. Oktober 2012)

Ein wenig Sonne haben wir auch abbekommen...

Gruß 

Florian


----------



## Quen (27. Oktober 2012)

Eigentlich wollte ich heute Bilder für den Contest machen. Das ist nicht ganz so gelaufen, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe... Aber immerhin gibt's zwei Bilder für diesen Thread.









Schönes WE!

Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michelangelo (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich liebe Horizon , egal wie 0815 diese Lackierung für Kleinverhältnisse sein mag.


----------



## zaskar-le (27. Oktober 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich heute Bilder für den Contest machen. Das ist nicht ganz so gelaufen, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe...



...dann musst Du eben morgen nochmal raus. Hopp hopp!


----------



## gtbiker (28. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Quen (28. Oktober 2012)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...dann musst Du eben morgen nochmal raus. Hopp hopp!


Erledigt, Herr Chef-Moderator.


----------



## Michelangelo (28. Oktober 2012)

Einem zu üppigen Dönerteller mußte ich Tribut zollen. Es war naß, kalt und alles andere als angenehm. Aber was muß das muß


----------



## ArSt (28. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Jörg!

Da hast Du Dich aber arg weit von Deinem Fahrrad entfernt !
Diebstahlgefahr! Na ja, ist ja nicht Berlin.

Herrlich, es grüßt Dich Armin!


----------



## Michelangelo (28. Oktober 2012)

ArSt schrieb:


> Diebstahlgefahr!



Ausser mir war keine andere Sau unterwegs . Zudem ist das Rad für einen Diebstahl viel zu speziell, da ist selbst der Verkauf der Einzelteile zu riskant.


----------



## maxim-DD (4. November 2012)




----------



## Radsatz (4. November 2012)

Unterwegs in Schleswig Holstein ,auf dem historischen Ochsenweg


----------



## chusma (4. November 2012)

Hi,
Back on the tracks again...
Rainy, foggy day.







Cheers,
Chus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (11. November 2012)

Heut bei schönen und warmen Wetter mit meiner Tochter ne Wald- und Haldentour unternommen.Sie hat ja ihr neues Trek Singletrack.












Schönen Sonntag noch.
Gruss Markus


----------



## chusma (11. November 2012)

Hi, 
A new girl in town...







Cheers,
Chus


----------



## msony (11. November 2012)

Nice,Chus.
Ride on


----------



## euphras (12. November 2012)

chusma schrieb:


> Hi,
> A new girl in town...
> Cheers,
> Chus



Please, more pictures!


----------



## chusma (12. November 2012)

euphras schrieb:


> Please, more pictures!


That was the only picture I could take yesterday, sorry.
Instead, I will show you some pics of her best friend...
Hope you like it...







dressed in mud...






Cheers,
Chus


----------



## metabaron24 (12. November 2012)

They both look like beauties, whether they're dressed in mud or in shiny evening dress. The dark one looks like an epic, is that right?

Cheers, 
Holger


----------



## chusma (13. November 2012)

metabaron24 schrieb:


> They both look like beauties, whether they're dressed in mud or in shiny evening dress. The dark one looks like an epic, is that right?
> 
> Cheers,
> Holger



Yes, a 1992 S-Works Epic.
A bit on the heavy side but also well balanced, as all classic Specs are...

Cheers,
Chus


----------



## gtbiker (15. November 2012)

Wetter war prächtig, das Hot Chili hat sich endlich ausgekotzt


----------



## ArSt (15. November 2012)

Was ist da denn passiert? Zu viel Fluid Film (http://fluidfilm.de/) verwendet?

Es grüßt Armin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (15. November 2012)

Nein, die FluidFilmKur kam erst danach.
Die abgebildete Flüßigkeit ist unbekannten Ursprungs und hat wohl mehrere Jahre im Rahmen verbracht. Erst durch das bohren eines 2mm Lochs kam sie ans Tageslicht.
Mischung von Wasser, Lösungsmittel, Oxid und Farbpartikeln, so mein Eindruck zumindest.
Habe noch einen anderen Rahmen mit massiven Flüßigkeitsinhalt, werd ich wohl auch mal ein Loch bohren müssen.


----------



## gtbiker (17. November 2012)

Der alte Stiftehalter hat zuviel Rost angesetzt, da hab ich das prächtige Wetter genutzt und was aus Bauxit gefertigt


----------



## tofino73 (17. November 2012)

Krass... Der erste Schnitt mit der Säge fällt einem wohl nicht so leicht


----------



## ArSt (17. November 2012)

Was hat denn dem Rahmen gefehlt, daß er derart umgearbeitet werden musste?
Principia war für mich früher so etwas wie für andere KLEIN. Ende der 90er war sogar Tune Hoflieferant bei Principia.

Es grüßt Armin!


----------



## gtbiker (17. November 2012)

Ja, das ansetzen der Säge erzeugt ein seltsames Gefühl. Geht aber schnell vorbei.

Gefehlt hat dem Rahmen gar nichts, letzten Winter bin ich es als Notrad (viel Neuschnee, wirklich schlechte Straßenbedingungen etc) gefahren. Der Rahmen hat allerdings Risse im Sattelrohr und mehrere tiefe (bis 2cm) Dellen gehabt. Bevor ich ihn auf den Schrotthof bringe habe ich mir eben noch ein Stück vom Kuchen rausgesägt.
Sollte jemand Interesse am Rest haben, warum auch immer, bitte melden.


----------



## black-panther (17. November 2012)

Witzig, solche Stiftehalter habe ich erst vor ein paar Tagen auf ebay gesehen, aber aus Rocky Mountain Resten.
Kam die Idee daher oder bietest du die dort an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (17. November 2012)

Weder noch


----------



## Michelangelo (17. November 2012)

Da mein aktueller Retroaufbau mir den Schaum auf die Lippen treibt mal wieder back to my roots.......


----------



## ArSt (17. November 2012)

Der Jörg: Schon wieder sooo weit weg von seinem Bike!
Schöner Buchenwald, so etwas gibt es bei uns fast nicht, und wenn, nur sehr klein.

Es grüßt Armin!


----------



## chusma (18. November 2012)

Wind, rain, fog, mud... a nice day for a ride.
















Cheers,
Chus


----------



## EmperorDark (18. November 2012)

hoit war ma widda Treffen der saarländischen Retro-Bike-Titanen auffe Shadowbase...
hamwa doch glatt dat entzückende Wetterchen genutzt...unn sin einma umme Block gefahren...


----------



## msony (18. November 2012)

Endlich mal ein Bild mit unbefestigten Boden unter den Skinwalls.
Strandbiergarten in der Altstadt?


----------



## ArSt (19. November 2012)

msony schrieb:


> Strandbiergarten in der Altstadt?


 
Nö, schreibt er doch "Shadowbase" 

Bei uns heißt das ja eher Sandkasten 

Es grüßt Armin!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (22. November 2012)

Erste grössere Runde ist gelungen


----------



## MacB (22. November 2012)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Erste grössere Runde ist gelungen
> 
> ... Foto sieht man ja noch


das kannste auch mal in die Vernissage packen...

findet:
Mac


----------



## MacB (22. November 2012)

gtbiker schrieb:


> ...
> Sollte jemand Interesse am Rest haben, warum auch immer, bitte melden.



*japs* ... stimmt mich ja schon traurig ... naja ... mit den beschriebenen Macken ... 
Kannste mir das obere Stück vom Sattelrohr rausschnippeln? ich PN dich mal ...

CU
Mac


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (23. November 2012)

Danke Mac 

Heute mal das Fat, da muss ich nochmal ran, Schaltung hinten harmoniert nicht


----------



## Klein-Holgi (23. November 2012)

Geniale Location ...übers Bike brauchen wir gar nicht reden

Das hätte ein qualitativ richtig hochwertiges Bild verdient


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (23. November 2012)

Handybild  bei Gelegenheit mit Cam.


----------



## Michelangelo (23. November 2012)

Frank, ich glaube, ich muß Dich mal besuchen kommen. Was für herrliche Trails


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (23. November 2012)

Man kann definitiv schlechter wohnen Jörg


----------



## Michelangelo (24. November 2012)

Auch mal wieder mit altem Geraffel unterwegs


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (24. November 2012)

Glückwunsch Jörg  Ich hab heute fast das selbe Bike genommen


----------



## gtbiker (24. November 2012)

Heute das stabile Wetter genutzt und verbotenes Land erkundet. Warum eine Behörde den eigenen Einwohnern des Landes verbietet brach liegende Flächen zu betreten, will mir nicht einleuchten. 
La Isla Bonita nicht in unserem Land?


----------



## aggressor2 (24. November 2012)

endlich mal wieder zeit am wochenende radzufahrn und bilder zu schießen...ich war nochmal im taunus




























































































aufm limes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michelangelo (24. November 2012)

Richtig schöne Bilder.

Grüße nach Jena...


----------



## aggressor2 (24. November 2012)

Michelangelo schrieb:


> Richtig schöne Bilder.
> 
> Grüße nach Jena...



danke. bin aber grade n stück nördlich von frankfurt(main) stationiert


----------



## Michelangelo (24. November 2012)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> danke. bin aber grade n stück nördlich von frankfurt(main) stationiert



Na dann halt Grüße nach Hessen  Vermisst Du nicht diesen wunderschönen Singletrail die Felswand entlang oberhalb von Jena


----------



## aggressor2 (24. November 2012)

Michelangelo schrieb:


> Na dann halt Grüße nach Hessen  Vermisst Du nicht diesen wunderschönen Singletrail die Felswand entlang oberhalb von Jena



klar. aber letztes wochenende war ich mal kurz in der heimat und bin radgefahrn und so lange bin ich auch nich mehr hier.
grüße zurück!


----------



## EmperorDark (24. November 2012)

@aggressor2...putz ma Dei Fahrrad...


----------



## aggressor2 (24. November 2012)

nur wenn du eins von deinen sbikes mal so dreckig machst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmperorDark (24. November 2012)




----------



## euphras (25. November 2012)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> endlich mal wieder zeit am wochenende radzufahrn und bilder zu schießen...ich war nochmal im taunus



Ein weiterer Daumen hoch und Danke für die schönen Fotos, die Lust auf eine Tour in der Natur machen!


----------



## chusma (25. November 2012)

Hi,
Wind, sun and SS...
Cheers,
Chus


----------



## Klein-Holgi (25. November 2012)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ...ich war nochmal im taunus



 Wie toll meine Heimat doch ist, wenns jemand versteht richtig gute Fotos davon zu machen. Sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## ArSt (25. November 2012)

Wow, der Chus mal mit einem Youngtimer!
@ Chus und @ aggressor: Einfach wunderschön, Danke!

Es grüßt Armin!


----------



## Michelangelo (25. November 2012)

Ein paar kleine Räder unterwegs.





Schei$$e. Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes


----------



## coast13 (25. November 2012)

um 8 Uhr wach gewesen...und in die Sonne geblinzelt... 

Also raus...







































Schönen Sonntag noch !

Gruß Frank


----------



## aggressor2 (25. November 2012)

heute nochmal taunus, war sehr schön.
im hintergrund der feldberg und davor usingen




















was man nich alles findet


----------



## black-panther (25. November 2012)

Mensch, lieferst du Bilder ab!


----------



## Stephan Weniger (25. November 2012)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> heute nochmal taunus, war sehr schön.
> im hintergrund der feldberg und davor usingen



Was denn das für ein Germans ? Unterrohr sieht custommade aus?

Grüße,

Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiJoe (26. November 2012)

Sehr schöne Gegend!

Ich bin auch öfters mal in der Nähe von Usingen / Maibach unterwegs, da ist die Welt noch in Ordnung...

Gruß aus Frankfurt, Joe


----------



## aggressor2 (26. November 2012)

Stephan Weniger schrieb:


> Was denn das für ein Germans ? Unterrohr sieht custommade aus?
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Stephan



hat er sich auf jeden fall bauen lassen. näheres müsst ich erfragen. is bj 2004.

und danke fürs lob. freut mich wenn die bilder gefallen


----------



## cleiende (26. November 2012)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Gegend!
> 
> Ich bin auch öfters mal in der Nähe von Usingen / Maibach unterwegs, da ist die Welt noch in Ordnung...
> 
> Gruß aus Frankfurt, Joe



Und Richtung Braunfels erst!

Alex, schön daß Dir unsere Heimat gefällt.


----------



## Stephan Weniger (26. November 2012)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> hat er sich auf jeden fall bauen lassen. näheres müsst ich erfragen. is bj 2004.
> 
> und danke fürs lob. freut mich wenn die bilder gefallen



Wäre nett, ein paar mehr Infos zum Rad zu bekommen, oder ich frage mal German . Die Fotos sind wirklich klasse.

Viele Grüße,

Stephan


----------



## Linseneintopf (27. November 2012)

nicht von heute, aber von Sonntag... erste Ausfahrt mit dem 6000er Trek.... aufgenommen auf dem Burgberg in Bad Harzburg


----------



## coast13 (27. November 2012)

Hi Christian ! 

woah, schönes Bike...und tolle Bilder ! 

Gruß

Frank


----------



## huhue (27. November 2012)

Wow,

das zweite ist auf jeden fall ein Katalogfoto!!!

Sehr jut jemacht, super Stimmung! Der Neon Kontrast sieht da extrem schnieke aus. Da findet einen der Rettungshubschrauber auch im Wald... 



Cheers
Daniel


----------



## Klein-Holgi (27. November 2012)

Ich find sogar das erste Bild genialer. Man muss nur den Monitor auf 50% stellen, damits drauf passt. Das ist mal richtig "knallig"

Top Fotos!


----------



## zagato (27. November 2012)

ja genau. und so sehen die kalenderbilder 2013 aus. genial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmperorDark (28. November 2012)

es neongelbe IBC-Luder... 
mein Ex-Rahmen-/Gabel-Set...
hatte ich doch em Franky ausgespannt...
mit dem war´s vorher zusammen...
dann noch mein Ex-Vorbau...dat kann ja nur schöne Foto´s geben...ne...
sensationell tolle Foto´s...bin echt entzückt...Christian...
kann ich mich zagato nur anschliessen...
Gruss...der Mich´l...


----------



## felixdelrio (28. November 2012)

Absolut großartiges Bild!


----------



## Nightstorm95 (28. November 2012)

Richtig toll eingefangen ... das neblig-trübe Novemberwetter. 

Kombiniert mit präziser Schärfe des Bikes ... dann wären es auch für mich TOP-Bilder.

Respektvolle Grüsse ... Max


----------



## EmperorDark (28. November 2012)

Nightstorm95 schrieb:


> Kombiniert mit präziser Schärfe des Bikes ... dann wären es auch für mich TOP-Bilder...



hehe...wat er sich feiert...ne...
find die Bilder klasse...


----------



## Splatter666 (28. November 2012)

Moin!

War zwar net mitm Bike unterwegs, aber diesen Blick aus meinem Büro wollte ich euch net vorenthalten:





Ciao, Splat


----------



## Hilleruli (29. November 2012)

Stephan Weniger schrieb:


> Wäre nett, ein paar mehr Infos zum Rad zu bekommen, oder ich frage mal German . Die Fotos sind wirklich klasse.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> 
> Stephan



Hi,

das Rad ist ein "normaler " Germans Crosser (Modellname Cross Quer).
Zitat von der Homepage : Das Unterrohr ist belastungsorientiert hoch- beziehungsweise queroval gezogen. 

Bisschen Marketing-Geschwafel gehört(e) bei German eben auch dazu

Mehr Details : http://www.germans-cycles.de/04_cross_team_cross.php

Der Laden hat ja leider vor einiger Zeit zugemacht.
Insofern fahre ich da ja jetzt auch einen Klassiker ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stephan Weniger (29. November 2012)

Hilleruli schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das Rad ist ein "normaler " Germans Crosser (Modellname Cross Quer).
> Zitat von der Homepage : Das Unterrohr ist belastungsorientiert hoch- beziehungsweise queroval gezogen.
> ...


 
Der normale Crosser hatte aber nie ein Megatube Unterrohr und auch die Bowdenzüge nicht oben auf dem Oberrohr.


----------



## Hilleruli (29. November 2012)

Stephan Weniger schrieb:


> Der normale Crosser hatte aber nie ein Megatube Unterrohr und auch die Bowdenzüge nicht oben auf dem Oberrohr.



Is' ja 'n Ding !

Ich habe mich nie so sehr mit der (Modell-) Geschichte beschäftigt.
Hatte 2004 das komplette Rad bestellt/gekauft ohne Sonderwünsche und ging davon aus, das es so Standard ist.

In der Galerie auf German's Homepage sind auch unterschiedliche Versionen hinsichtlich des Unterrohres zu sehen, aber wohl alle mit untenverlegten Zügen.

Also noch seltener als eine blaue Mauritius ?

Gruß


----------



## Stephan Weniger (29. November 2012)

Hilleruli schrieb:


> Is' ja 'n Ding !
> 
> Ich habe mich nie so sehr mit der (Modell-) Geschichte beschäftigt.
> Hatte 2004 das komplette Rad bestellt/gekauft ohne Sonderwünsche und ging davon aus, das es so Standard ist.
> ...



Das stimmt, anscheinend gabs da wohl doch unterschiedliche Rohrsätze. Heb das Rad gut auf, ist schon was besonderes. Ich bin ja auch gerade am Teile sammeln für meinen Germans Crosser.

Viele Grüße,

Stephan


----------



## argh (30. November 2012)

...


----------



## Michelangelo (1. Dezember 2012)

Kalt, aber sonnig....


----------



## Klein-Holgi (1. Dezember 2012)

Herrliche Bilder....

...dass der Meister Klein dünnes Material verwendet hat, war ja bekannt, aber bei der Gabel sieht es fast so aus als würde das Licht durch das hintere Gabelbein durchscheinen


----------



## chusma (2. Dezember 2012)

Hi,
Tracks are wet and muddy. Luckily, no rain.
























Cheers,
Chus


----------



## gtbiker (2. Dezember 2012)

Mit dem Rad ging hier nix mehr....aber zu Fuß!


----------



## tofino73 (2. Dezember 2012)

Winterwonderland auch bei uns. Heute mit der Schneefräse unterwegs





Happy trails


----------



## Michelangelo (2. Dezember 2012)

Ekeliges Wetter . Unterwegs mit der neuen Schlechtwetterschlampe und der dazu passenden 0815-Knipse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chusma (2. Dezember 2012)

It is cold here in Northern Spain but snow is still at 800m...
Cheers,
Chus


----------



## loboand (4. Dezember 2012)

Hallo alle.

Snowy road at the top.

*Gamoniteiro mountain in Asturias *winter experiences.










































Gruß.


----------



## msony (4. Dezember 2012)

Great Pictures


----------



## metabaron24 (4. Dezember 2012)

Fantastic landscapes as usual!
What saddle ist that on your bike? Looks different and interesting.


----------



## EmperorDark (4. Dezember 2012)




----------



## loboand (4. Dezember 2012)

metabaron24 schrieb:


> Fantastic landscapes as usual!
> What saddle ist that on your bike? Looks different and interesting.



Oh,yes.


Gipiemme Pluma titan sattel.






Thanks to everyone for commenting.

Gruß.


----------



## NuckChorris (4. Dezember 2012)

Thanks loboand, absolutely stunning! 

cheers,
Nuckchorris!


----------



## johnnyra (4. Dezember 2012)

great pics, definitely! but how did you manage keeping your tyres free from snowflakes?


----------



## Michelangelo (8. Dezember 2012)

Kalt und weiss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbitobbi (8. Dezember 2012)

[/QUOTE]


GEIL


----------



## Radsatz (8. Dezember 2012)

Cooles Bike no blink,Augenfreundliche Farbe,scheind kein Wandrad zu seinweiter so Das schwarze ist gemeint


----------



## dizzeerascal (8. Dezember 2012)

EmperorDark schrieb:


>



darf ich mal nachhaken, wie das denn so gemeint ist...?


----------



## black-panther (8. Dezember 2012)

Witzig, wie sonst?!


----------



## dizzeerascal (8. Dezember 2012)

ah, ok, das findet man hier also witzig...? ich lach mich schlapp... ich muss wohl wieder mehr FAHREN...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (8. Dezember 2012)

Trag selber etwas Schöneres bei, dann darfst Du auch rummaulen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dizzeerascal (8. Dezember 2012)

auch witzig, oder nicht...?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (8. Dezember 2012)

Das kann mein Fernsprechapparat leider nicht anzeigen  Aber ich schau es mir morgen mal am Rechner an


----------



## dizzeerascal (8. Dezember 2012)

bei allem nötigen respekt, wenn du noch nicht mal weißt, um was es überhaupt geht, dann musst du auch nicht um jeden preis deinen senf dazugeben, oder seh ich da was falsch...? an dieser stelle entschuldige ich mich für die entfremdung dieses schönen threads, den ich mir bis jetzt immer wieder mit freuden reingezogen hab und bei dem ich mich bis jetzt über jede neue antwort gefreut hab... ich gelobe hoch und heilig, dass ich in den nächsten tagen ein paar schöne winterbilder mit nem FAHRRAD drauf nachliefer...


----------



## Michelangelo (8. Dezember 2012)

Heute hätte mal der eine oder andere lieber für 'ne Dreiviertelstunde aufs Rad steigen sollen. Die schöne kalte Winterluft bläst manchen Frust einfach davon


----------



## cleiende (9. Dezember 2012)

Es war zwar die letzten beiden Tage schöner, doch da war ich entweder im Wald unterwegs Viecher vor die Flinte treiben oder hab Dinge im Haus repariert.
Heute aber kamen die jahreszeitlichen Sportgeräte raus....





Der Köck Tourenrodel ist auch schon ein Klassiker, der andere mit den Skiern drunter erst recht 






Wie immer haben wir uns an der "heimlichen Wiese" beim ehemaligen Posterholungsheim ausgetobt, mehr als zwei Std.





Der Älteste fehlte, der war wohl noch im "Adoleszenzkoma".


----------



## Koe (9. Dezember 2012)

genau an dem schild stand ich gestern auch mit meinen mädels.

gruß

stefan


----------



## chusma (9. Dezember 2012)

Hi,
Lots of snow already.
In the meantime, in a small village near Oviedo...





















Cheers,
Chus


----------



## black-panther (9. Dezember 2012)

Nice Pics, Chus!
And funny coincidence: just read an article where Oviedo was mentioned, and here you mention it again... 

Cheers,
Chris

ps: Post #5000


----------



## chusma (9. Dezember 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> Nice Pics, Chus!
> And funny coincidence: just read an article where Oviedo was mentioned, and here you mention it again...
> 
> Cheers,
> ...



5000 posts... not so bad, isn't it?
Oviedo is my hometown. I have always lived about 5km from there.
It is also the hometown of Fernando Alonso and Beijing's Olympic road race champion, Samuel Sanchez. They both still live here and train together sometimes.
What does the article say? any good?
Cheers,
Chus


----------



## maxim-DD (9. Dezember 2012)

Heute war es wieder soweit, Glühweinrennen 2012 in Dresden,

die Meute, welche ein Teil der Dredner Heide unsicher machte:






etwas zu trinken:













ein paar Retro´s sind auch dabei gewesen:
es wurde schonmal darüber diskutiert




Schwinn PDG 70 Serie




K-MountainBike








ein GT




ein Kuwahara in Splatter








ein MIFA





neuere Exoten:









meine wenigkeit, da das KLEIN immernoch defekt ist, heute mit dem Giant Escaper





Sport frei und einen schönen 2. Advent, Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (9. Dezember 2012)

Chus, neither good nor bad, was just mentioned as a movie location 

Ronny, da sind ja einige Schmuckstücke dabei  (das Kona!)
Das rechts neben dem Laiti sieht auch nett aus, 'ne Ahnung was das ist?


----------



## maxim-DD (9. Dezember 2012)

Das rechts neben dem Laiti sieht auch nett aus, 'ne Ahnung was das ist? 

werde mich darum kümmern


----------



## kleinundmies (10. Dezember 2012)

Es ist ein Melpitzer R600 ;-)


----------



## retroking (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich war heute mal mit dem AMP B3 unterwegs:




























Viele Grüße,

Daniel


----------



## retroking (13. Dezember 2012)

Heute durfte das Scott aus dem Stall.















Viele Grüße,

Daniel


----------



## Michelangelo (16. Dezember 2012)

Autsch


----------



## euphras (16. Dezember 2012)

Autsch - was ist das denn für eine zersiedelte Landschaft? Das sieht ja ähnlich schlimm aus, wie das Lahntal bei Gießen und Wetzlar...


----------



## huhue (16. Dezember 2012)

Michelangelo schrieb:


> Autsch



Schönet Äktschn Foto! 

Ick hoffe da ist nicht zu viel Schaden entstanden...

Cheers
Daniel


----------



## Michelangelo (16. Dezember 2012)

euphras schrieb:


> Autsch - was ist das denn für eine zersiedelte Landschaft? Das sieht ja ähnlich schlimm aus, wie das Lahntal bei Gießen und Wetzlar...



Rechts liegt Ditzingen, der Ort hinter dem linken Lenkergriff ist Gerlingen und die Häuser, die rechts hinten am Hang noch zu sehen sind gehören zu Leonberg. Die sichtbare Autobahn ist die A81 Leonberg-Heilbronn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michelangelo (16. Dezember 2012)

huhue schrieb:


> Ick hoffe da ist nicht zu viel Schaden entstanden...


Das Lenkerende sieht nun aus, wie von einem Barend malträtiert , ich könnt kotzen


----------



## chusma (16. Dezember 2012)

Hi,
Rain and mud today in Northern Spain...
Phone pics, sorry...














Cheers,
Chus


----------



## wtb_rider (17. Dezember 2012)

Michelangelo schrieb:


> Autsch




kenn ick. ist n scheiss gefühl wenn man so von weitem tatenlos, mit starrem blick, zukieken muss. 
und zack griff ausgestanzt!





gruss kay
ps: gleicher neigungswinkel utzutz!!!


----------



## retroking (17. Dezember 2012)

> utzutz!!!




Vorsicht, eingetragenes Warenzeichen der Shadowbase Racing GmbH...


Schade um die beiden Lenkerenden...


Viele Grüße,

Daniel


----------



## ArSt (17. Dezember 2012)

retroking schrieb:


> Schade um die beiden Lenkerenden...


 
Kann damit nicht passieren: 






Es grüßt Armin!


----------



## retroking (17. Dezember 2012)

> Kann damit nicht passieren:




Hehe, hiermit auch nicht:







Viele Grüße,

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (18. Dezember 2012)

ArSt schrieb:


> Kann damit nicht passieren:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rentnerlenker


----------



## wtb_rider (18. Dezember 2012)

na klar kann ein rad mit rentnerlenker auch umfallen.....


----------



## ArSt (18. Dezember 2012)

Umfallen schon, aber stanzen tut da nichts !

Komisch, ich wusste nicht, daß Scott Nachrüstbedarf nur für Rentner gemacht hat. Na ja, bin ja (hoffentlich) bald einer! 






Es grüßt Euch Armin!


----------



## newt3 (18. Dezember 2012)

ging ums griffe ausstanzen.

aber damit das nicht passieren kann, helfen griffe die auf beiden seiten offen sind und eben ein ordentlicher stopfen.
muss man nicht zwingend 'nen renterlenker montieren.

der von artst geht schon in richtung "bei-aufprall-beide-arme-brech-lenker"


----------



## ArSt (18. Dezember 2012)

newt3 schrieb:


> der von arst geht schon in richtung "bei-aufprall-beide-arme-brech-lenker"


 
Wieso das denn?

Ich habe bei ein paar wenigen Stürzen damit sogar festgestellt, daß diese Lenker, wenn man sich gut fest hält, recht gut vor aufgeschürften Handballen schützen können. Auf den ausladenden Außenbögen kann man wie auf Kufen gleiten, bei mir war dann nur der Moosgummi durchgeschliffen.


----------



## newt3 (18. Dezember 2012)

ich sagte ja 'in richtung' und nicht dass seinen schon ein armebrechlenker ist.

aber so einer hier
http://images.internetstores.de/products/Contest_Comfort_silber[1024x768].jpg
->bist bei einem solchen lenker in normaler griffposision (also hände wie bei einem normalen lenker auch) und prallst auf ein hinternis (zb weil ein auto aus der ausfahrt schießt) kann es passieren, dass einer oder beide arme gerade durchrutschen und du mit den gestrecken armen im lenker eine rolle machst.
mit pech sind dann beide arme durch.

würd jedenfalls mit sowas nicht rumfahren

der von arst ist da grenzwertig.

-----------------------
aber auch normale bullbars oder eben hörnchen sind halt nicht ungefährlich. dir fehlt halt wenn du seitlich greifst und es hart auf hart kommt die entscheidene sekunde um mit beiden händen an beide bremsen zu kommen.

jetzt aber wieder back top topic.
kann leider kein aktuelles foto beisteuern.


----------



## Michelangelo (24. Dezember 2012)

Verdauungsrunde  Warm wars, konnte sogar in kurzer Hose fahren  Wann gabs so was mal um diese Jahreszeit


----------



## mauricer (24. Dezember 2012)

oh man, jörg....da krieg ich doch wieder lust auf aluminium....

lg

Moritz


----------



## nafetsgurk (24. Dezember 2012)

Michelangelo schrieb:


> Verdauungsrunde  Warm wars, konnte sogar in kurzer Hose fahren  Wann gabs so was mal um diese Jahreszeit



anfang der neunziger - da haben wir mal heiligabend im t-shirt tischtennis gespielt - satte + 20°c - frohes fest...


----------



## pottsblizz (25. Dezember 2012)

es war schon gestern, der highlige Abend, und weil bei uns das Wetter zwar mild, aber eher grau war, habe ich auch das Graurohr rausgeholt, kleiner Ausflug ins nahe Sauerland:




da oben wollte ich rauf...




nicht grad viel los heute.




Flugplatz? Hier würde heute wohl nur noch das Christkind landen!




espe vor dichtem Fichtendickicht.




geschafft...




und wieder heimwärts!

alles in allem ne nette kleine Weihnachtsrunde, in diesem Sinne wünsche ich euch allen noch fröhliche Restfeiertage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmperorDark (25. Dezember 2012)

Michelangelo schrieb:


> Warm wars, konnte sogar in kurzer Hose fahren



Mensch Junge...
Geh doch ma auf de Toaster wenn de schon dei Haxen hier posten musst...ne...


----------



## chusma (25. Dezember 2012)

Hi,
Christmas day at dawn.
In spite of the southern winds, there's still some snow on top of the famous Angliru (first pic).

















Cheers,
Chus


----------



## euphras (26. Dezember 2012)

chusma schrieb:


> Hi,
> Christmas day at dawn.
> In spite of the southern winds, there's still some snow on top of the famous Angliru (first pic).
> 
> ...




I did my 10 kilometres on a bike today, but the landscape wasn´t as challenging as the one you´ve shown us. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## dkh99 (26. Dezember 2012)

Die traumhaften 8 Grad in der Hauptstadt ausgenutzt.... schnell den neuen Lenker ran






und auf gehts... eine kleine Tour gemacht


----------



## Quen (26. Dezember 2012)

Sehr schön geworden sein Zaskar! Da werden Erinnerungen wach. 

Viel Spaß mit dem Rad! 

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## dkh99 (26. Dezember 2012)

Danke Sebastian... So gefällt es mir auch sehr gut...

Gibt es nen Grund warum du deinen 91er verkaufen willst?

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## chusma (27. Dezember 2012)

euphras schrieb:


> I did my 10 kilometres on a bike today, but the landscape wasn´t as challenging as the one you´ve shown us. Thanks for the pictures!



So challenging I cannot even take a camera with me... phone pics, sorry.
Also, a pic of my new girlfriend. Hope you like it.
Cheers,
Chus


----------



## huhue (29. Dezember 2012)

Heute war's leider nur Grau in Grau:





Dafür lässt der Bock bei mir die Sonne im Bikerherzen aufgehen...

Dit Hei Hei passt einfach wie anjejossen... ick bin Happy! 

Happy Trails
Daniel


----------



## Michelangelo (29. Dezember 2012)

Sonne und angenehm warm.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ph0 (30. Dezember 2012)

Wahnsinn,
wo jetzt eigentlich Schnee und Eis "regieren" sollten sieht es in der Haard momentan so aus.







Ich wünsche euch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr,
viele spannende und vor allem unfallfreie Kilometer sowie ein erfolgreiches Schrauben in 2013.


----------



## chusma (30. Dezember 2012)

Hi,
We are having a nice farewell to 2012...
All the best for the new year.
Cheers,
Chus


----------



## kalihalde (30. Dezember 2012)

Erste Ausfahrt mit meinem persönlichen Weihnachtsgeschenk .



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1281048


----------



## MacB (30. Dezember 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Erste Ausfahrt mit meinem persönlichen Weihnachtsgeschenk .



hey - whow ... nen Rossin Marathon ... das ist ja mal richtig selten geworden ... ich würde sagen, Du darfst ruhig noch nen Foto-Thread aufmachen 

THX
Mac


----------



## schnegg314 (31. Dezember 2012)

Äs guets Nöis euch allen!


----------



## ascena (31. Dezember 2012)

schnegg314 schrieb:


> Äs guets Nöis euch allen!
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1282069


 
G E I L  (woisndes?)
Ebenso ein Gutes Neues.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnegg314 (31. Dezember 2012)

ascena schrieb:


> ...woisndes?...



Quasi hinterm Haus


----------



## euphras (1. Januar 2013)

Aufgenommen auf meiner Endjahrestour;





nicht wirklich angenehm, das gebe ich zu, aber es hat Spass gemacht ( bis auf die zwei Bauernhöfe, aus deren Höfen zwei deutlich übermotivierte Hütehunden mich ca 300 Meter verfolgten. Ich habe Glück gehabt.
[geändert von zaskar-le: siehe PN an euphras]


----------



## euphras (1. Januar 2013)

gtbiker schrieb:


>



Wurdest Du schon mal von einem Hund während der Fahrt von der Seite "angegriffen"?


----------



## zaskar-le (1. Januar 2013)

Ich glaube, das wurden wir alle schon mal.

Schluss jetzt hier mit der Hundesache bitte.


----------



## black-panther (1. Januar 2013)

schnegg,  wunderschöne Landschaft!

Rest: Neujahrsmorgen kurz nach 2h... das fängt ja gut an 

Frohes neues Jahr euch allen!


----------



## chusma (1. Januar 2013)

Hi,
Heavy rains today.
A classic bike...






A classic flat tire...






Frohes neues Jahr!
Chus


----------



## chrobbiee (3. Januar 2013)

Sehr schöne Bilder!!Danke an Aktien !


----------



## aggressor2 (6. Januar 2013)

geiles wetter heute.

vorher:





nachher:


----------



## chusma (6. Januar 2013)

Hi,
Nice weekend at Navia...
Yesterday:








Today:













Cheers,
Chus


----------



## Brodie09 (7. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

Bilder meiner letzten Tour 2012 mit meinem neuen KHS Montana. 

Frohes neues Jahr,
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (9. Januar 2013)

immernoch spaßiges wetter.


----------



## Horst Link (12. Januar 2013)

Der Dreck der letzten Wochen ist inzwischen gut abgetrocknet. Die Schwierigkeit heute war nicht unverhofft in einer der überfrorenen Monsterpfützen einzubrechen. Sehr schööön wars mal wieder...




Dirty Toad by ultrahorst, on Flickr


----------



## landsbee (13. Januar 2013)

Sauber..lecker Bildchen eure Horstlichkeit 

bei uns war heute alles Hartgefroren NO Chance for Mud blieb nichts an der Scheibe hängen 





Villiger St. Moritz 1990_016 von veloliebe auf Flickr


gute Fahrt an alle, Daniel


----------



## RMB-Rider (13. Januar 2013)

Hier auch noch ein Bild von heute Mittag!

Das Wetter war ja mal nur geil!!!


----------



## loboand (14. Januar 2013)

*Images of a winter that comes to stay here.*



















*Gruß*


----------



## Michelangelo (18. Januar 2013)

Farbtupfer


----------



## MadProetchen (18. Januar 2013)

und was für einer


----------



## black-panther (19. Januar 2013)

Farblos beim Brötchenholen:

Fahren




Schieben




leichter Fahren




Stillstand


----------



## Michelangelo (19. Januar 2013)

Du solltest noch etwas an Deinem periocorrecten Raceoutfit feilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (19. Januar 2013)

Quatsch, Jeans und Stiefel, so muss das


----------



## Michelangelo (19. Januar 2013)

Ich war nochmal heute unterwegs.... ohne Knipse, was ein enormes Plus an Spaß brachte, da man nicht alle paar Meter zum Knipsen absteigen mußte. Das alte Pearl-Izumi Raceoutfit trägt sich angenehmer und ist effizienter als Jeans und Co. Durch das 'Durchfahren' vereist auch das SPD System nicht so.  Aktuelle weite Bikemode gefällt mir nicht so sehr, daher bin ich hier in der Gegend nicht nur wegen der Räder an sich ein Exot.
Was heute aber ein Totalausfall war war die Bremsanlage. Da ging nach einer Stunde gar nichts mehr. Da stellt sich mir die Frage, welches Projekt forciere ich nun... ein weiteres Klein oder den finalen Disc-Crosser.


----------



## euphras (19. Januar 2013)

Michelangelo schrieb:


> ...
> Da stellt sich mir die Frage, welches Projekt forciere ich nun... ein weiteres Klein oder den finalen Disc-Crosser.



Sachs Dreigangnabe mit Rücktrittbremse fehlt Dir noch.


----------



## Michelangelo (19. Januar 2013)

3-Gang mit Rücktritt ist vorhanden  2005er Nirve Cannibal....


----------



## Malyel (20. Januar 2013)




----------



## black-panther (20. Januar 2013)

Heute is irgendwie zu kalt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (20. Januar 2013)

Daher gab's 'nur' eine Wanderung...


----------



## Koe (20. Januar 2013)

ne kleine runde im schneeregen mit dem hund, zu mehr hat es heute nicht gereicht.


----------



## aggressor2 (22. Januar 2013)

hat nich wirklich spaß gemacht.


----------



## NuckChorris (22. Januar 2013)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> hat nich wirklich spaß gemacht.


Alex, das lag sicher daran, dass dein GT nur EINEN Gang hat. Ich war vorhin draußen mit 21 Gängen, da war's wunderbar. 

Grüße,
Nuckchorris!


----------



## aggressor2 (22. Januar 2013)

NuckChorris schrieb:


> Alex, das lag sicher daran, dass dein GT nur EINEN Gang hat. Ich war vorhin draußen mit 21 Gängen, da war's wunderbar.
> 
> Grüße,
> Nuckchorris!



schaltung ändert nix an mangelhafter haftung am lenkenden ende


----------



## coast13 (22. Januar 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> Daher gab's 'nur' eine Wanderung...



tolle Stimmungsbilder !!!

Gruß
Frank


----------



## coast13 (22. Januar 2013)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> hat nich wirklich spaß gemacht.



sind auch ohne Spaß tolle Winterbilder geworden !


----------



## Michelangelo (23. Januar 2013)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> Heute war es wieder soweit, Glühweinrennen 2012 in Dresden,





http://prollyisnotprobably.com/2013/01/e-r-t-z-u-i-film-drink-another-gear/


----------



## maxim-DD (23. Januar 2013)

Michelangelo schrieb:


> http://prollyisnotprobably.com/2013/01/e-r-t-z-u-i-film-drink-another-gear/



  2013


----------



## Lowrider (23. Januar 2013)

Leider kein Bike dabei gehabt, .....war aber auch mit Skiern toll.
Saludos
Lowrider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lowrider (23. Januar 2013)




----------



## landsbee (24. Januar 2013)

*...nächtliche Schleuderfahrt auf Slicks...*





Rossin Marathon Schneenachtausfahrt 22_01_13 _010 von veloliebe auf Flickr


*das ganze Elend  hier:*
http://veloliebe.blogspot.de/2013/01/rossin-marathon-1988-schleuderfahrt.html

Gruß Daniel


----------



## aggressor2 (24. Januar 2013)

ganz kurze testfahrt. danke gerrit für schalt- und bremshebel und thomas für den vorbau. 
sollte auch einigermaßen leicht sein.


----------



## euphras (24. Januar 2013)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ganz kurze testfahrt. danke gerrit für schalt- und bremshebel und thomas für den vorbau.
> sollte auch einigermaßen leicht sein.



Ist das Dura Ace gepaart mit XC Pro Hebeln?


----------



## aggressor2 (24. Januar 2013)

jep. geht einigermaßen gut.


----------



## Michelangelo (24. Januar 2013)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> jep. geht einigermaßen gut.



Mit Dura-Ace 7700er Lenkerendschalthebeln (und Paul-Thumbies) läßt sich das 7402er Schaltwerk exakt ansteuern. Die Kompatibilität steht sogar auf den Hebeln drauf.


----------



## euphras (24. Januar 2013)

Michelangelo schrieb:


> Mit Dura-Ace 7700er Lenkerendschalthebeln (und Paul-Thumbies) läßt sich das 7402er Schaltwerk exakt ansteuern. Die Kompatibilität steht sogar auf den Hebeln drauf.



Es gibt ja im Netz diese Legende/Tradierung, dass die Geometrie der 74xx Dura Ace exakt der der letzten Accushift Plus Schaltwerke entspricht. Deshalb frage ich auch immer mal nach, wenn ich die Kombination Accushift Schalthebel - Dura Ace Schaltwerk sehe. 

Ich muß mir echt mal ein 74xx Schaltwerk kaufen und zerlegen, damit ich mit einer Schieblehre die Geo ausmessen kann.


----------



## aggressor2 (26. Januar 2013)

ich war nochmal im schnee rumkurbeln. aufm rückweg hatt ich wirklich null bremsleistung. 300m leicht bergab auf der straße, ständig an beiden hebeln ziehend, bin ich nicht langsamer geworden. auf der serpentinen abfahrt im wald war an anhalten, ohne vorheriges absteigen, nicht zu denken. beunruhigend.


----------



## Michelangelo (26. Januar 2013)

A Draum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chowi (26. Januar 2013)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ich war nochmal im schnee rumkurbeln. aufm rückweg hatt ich wirklich null bremsleistung. 300m leicht bergab auf der straße, ständig an beiden hebeln ziehend, bin ich nicht langsamer geworden. auf der serpentinen abfahrt im wald war an anhalten, ohne vorheriges absteigen, nicht zu denken. beunruhigend.



Alex, haste von diesen Schwulettenhebeln was anderes erwartet!?!

Mach SLR Hebel ran und gut!
Gruß chowi


----------



## aggressor2 (27. Januar 2013)

chowi schrieb:


> Alex, haste von diesen Schwulettenhebeln was anderes erwartet!?!
> 
> Mach SLR Hebel ran und gut!
> Gruß chowi



 gut sehnse aus. und leicht sinse och. fahrräder die bremsen hab ich. also passt das so


----------



## Koe (27. Januar 2013)

Zur Zeit meine beiden treuesten Begleiter, da kann wenigsten nicht viel rosten.


Bei der Runde am Morgen:





und bei der Runde am Mittag:


----------



## Quen (27. Januar 2013)

Wunderschön dein Merlin! 

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Radsatz (27. Januar 2013)

Echte sportis holen ihr Rad auch imWinter von der Wand 
toller zustad dein Rad


----------



## Koe (27. Januar 2013)

vielen dank euch beiden.

so 100% glücklich bin ich mit beiden aufbauten noch nicht. ein paar kleinigkeiten müssen noch geändert werden.


@ radsatz
keines von meinen rädern hängt an der wand. die müssen alle dran glauben.
ok die stählernen dürfen bei dem Wetter im trocken bleiben.

gruß

stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chusma (27. Januar 2013)

That Merlin is a nice bike...
A P2 forks, maybe?

No bikes last week...

Cheers,
Chus


----------



## Pinonoir (27. Januar 2013)

Hey Chus,

We were exactly at that place friday 18th!

Cold, but great snow.


----------



## Koe (27. Januar 2013)

hi chus,
Many thanks, yes it is a p2 fork. I have not yet found a t2. that would be a dream

greeting

stefan


----------



## ph0 (27. Januar 2013)

Heute, klassisch auf der Westfalen Winter Bike Trophy 2013







_ph0_


----------



## chusma (27. Januar 2013)

Pinonoir schrieb:


> Hey Chus,
> 
> We were exactly at that place friday 18th!
> 
> Cold, but great snow.



I was also there on friday...
Val D'Isère... Have had a good skiing week, cold and -except on monday- sunny. 



Koe schrieb:


> hi chus,
> Many thanks, yes it is a p2 fork. I have not yet found a t2. that would be a dream
> 
> greeting
> ...



Imho, a BLACK quality steel forks, be unicrown -Ritchey Logic, your P2- or segmented  -Fat, Igleheart...- would fit much better than a Ti forks.
Enjoy,
Chus


----------



## pottsblizz (28. Januar 2013)

ph0 schrieb:


> Heute, klassisch auf der Westfalen Winter Bike Trophy 2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joh, ph0...vorbei die weiße Pracht. Nächste Woche heißt es dann wieder Schlammschlacht,juhuuu...


----------



## Lamima (2. Februar 2013)

Der Schnee ist weg - der Matsch ist da 

Heute stand eine kleine Probefahrt auf dem Programm um die neuen Komponenten (Sattelstütze + SW + Gabel) mal zu testen.


----------



## chusma (3. Februar 2013)

Water an mud on the tracks today.

Cheers,
Chus


----------



## Michelangelo (9. Februar 2013)

Erster heute morgen


----------



## gtbiker (9. Februar 2013)

Wenige Minuten nach 6 Uhr auch kein Wunder, top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IHateRain (9. Februar 2013)

Michelangelo schrieb:


> Erster heute morgen



Klasse Foto 

Stets gute Fahrt
IHateRain


----------



## Michelangelo (9. Februar 2013)

Naja, ich finde das Foto eher unterdurchschnittlich. Aber ich hatte keine Lust die DSLR mitzuschleppen und die Fuji Knipse ist halt 'ne Knipse.


----------



## IHateRain (9. Februar 2013)

Es ist klasse, da hier ein Fahrrad zu sehn ist - kein "Stehrad"


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (9. Februar 2013)

Letzter, gestern Abend  



​
Bei uns ist an Biken leider nicht zu denken


----------



## wtb_rider (9. Februar 2013)

hab ich gestern schon gesehen, ist ein knaller bild!!!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (9. Februar 2013)

Danke Kay, Blende war wohl zu weit offen. Üben, üben, üben


----------



## wtb_rider (9. Februar 2013)

wieso denn ist doch super so....oder war da noch was im hintergrund was du zeigen wolltest?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (9. Februar 2013)

Das Bike könnte schärfer sein, der Hintergrund sollte so  Es ist aber auch durch die Komprimierung viel verloren gegangen.


----------



## joines (9. Februar 2013)

Die Blende würde schon passen, sonst käme die "Sonne" nicht so raus. Es ist eher leicht verwackelt. Bei einer Verschlusszeit von 2 Sekunden hast du sicher ein Stativ verwendet. War eventuell beim Objektiv ein Bildstabilisator aktiv? Der sollte bei Langzeitbelichtungen deaktiviert werden, da er sonst genau das macht, was er vermeiden sollte: Verwackeln.
Trotzdem ein herrliches Bild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (9. Februar 2013)

Jupp, Stativ und 135mm Festbrennweite, komplett manuell.


----------



## Michelangelo (9. Februar 2013)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Jupp, Stativ und 135mm Festbrennweite, komplett manuell.



Ich nehme an, daß Du keine EF-S Festbrennweite hast, sondern die Standard-Festbrennweite für die Vollformat-DSLR, was ja demnach einer 200mm-FB entsprechen würde.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (9. Februar 2013)

Richtig Jörg, an APS-C hochgerechnet kommt das hin.


----------



## Skyline_MR (9. Februar 2013)

Ich kann auch mal was dazu beitragen:


----------



## tomasius (10. Februar 2013)

Okay, dann will ich doch auch mal mit Schneebildern aufwarten.

Erstmal Hallo...







Es ging also zunächst ohne die weiße Pracht los...






Dann endlich erste Anzeichen am Wegesrand...






Noch immer keine Finger an der Bremse...






Asphalt, Schnee, Eis, Asphalt, Schnee, Eis...






Ein kurzes Päuschen in der Sonne...






Und noch eines im Schnee...






In voller Pracht...






Zufallstreffer...






Sturz, Macke! Ausgerechnet der _No Eddy_ Sticker. - Einige wird es wohl freuen...






Und weiter...






Die Turbine läuft nun mit halber Kraft...






Fingerchen wieder von der Bremse...






Dank Booster volle Bremskraft...






Fingerchen an die Bremse...






Komfort durch Manitou und Speed Springs...






Fingerchen werden kalt...






Geschafft, diesmal sturzfrei ...


----------



## Radsatz (10. Februar 2013)

Schnee weg Sonne noch nicht da ,was solls.Erster Roll out von meinem 
American Eagle "Stratos" Bauj 1994.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (10. Februar 2013)

weiß gar nicht, was ich sagen soll.


----------



## kiddo (11. Februar 2013)

sehr sehr schöne bilder thomas !!!


----------



## Horst Link (11. Februar 2013)

Auch hier hats am Wochenende gut geschneit. Kein Problem für meinen Vogel. Er ist sehr trittsicher...

Grüße Horsti 




SNOW BIRD by ultrahorst, on Flickr


----------



## ph0 (12. Februar 2013)

Nicht heute, sondern schon am Sonntag.
6. Lauf der Westfalen Winter Bike Trophy am Möhnesee im Sauerland.


























_Sers,
ph0_


----------



## loboand (13. Februar 2013)

*Too cold near my house.*

Some winter images.






















Snow is up to the chainrings.






Gijón city appears in the distance between the cloud.


----------



## chusma (15. Februar 2013)

25 km. away from Lobo, three days later...






Cheers,
Chus


----------



## Lamima (15. Februar 2013)

chusma schrieb:


> 25 km. away from Lobo



Seems to be a good idea to plan a trip to spain....


----------



## chusma (17. Februar 2013)

Lamima schrieb:


> Seems to be a good idea to plan a trip to spain....



You better think about it... No snow but mud to the utmost... 

Today's...













Cheers,
Chus


----------



## aggressor2 (28. Februar 2013)

schlecht war das wetter heute nich. also endlich mal wieder den crosser bewegt.






der hat schon vor ner weile nen andern vorbau und lenker gekriegt. danke volkmar!
man beachte den tuborg shim.





und ungeräumte wege sind ein heiden spaß...


----------



## msony (28. Februar 2013)

Von mir gibt es immer Höchstwertung.Glatte 1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chusma (1. März 2013)

Cold day...

Cheers,
Chus


----------



## chusma (3. März 2013)

Sunny day. Lots of mud on the tracks.

Cheers,
Chus













Last rains blocked the fountain I usually fill in my bottle...






Cheers,
Chus


----------



## aggressor2 (3. März 2013)




----------



## Lamima (5. März 2013)

Im Taunus gibt es sogar noch Schnee und Eis...


----------



## aggressor2 (14. März 2013)

am samstag steht der possenlauf an. da will ich eigentlich mit dem bridgestone starten... aufgrund des schnees wurde die strecke schon umgelegt und hat jetz deutlich mehr höhenmeter. ma kuckn.
die andern bremshebel funktioniern schonma wesentlich besser, als die leichtbauteile vorher. vorrausgesetzt die felgen sind schnee- und eisfrei und trocken...



















































geil, der unberührte hohlweg bergab. hätt ich nur bremsen gehabt...


----------



## ph0 (14. März 2013)

Für dieses Forum ja eigentlich viel zu große Reifen, Stollen haben die auch nicht, aber klassisch ist's allemal
und schneekompatibel ebenfalls 














_ph0_


----------



## IHateRain (14. März 2013)

Schöne Schneebilder - Respekt


----------



## tomasius (14. März 2013)

Der Syncros Vorbau ist doch klassich!  Schöne Bilder!
Fixed im Schnee ist aber abenteuerlich... 



> War das Wetter bei Euch heute nachmittag auch so schön?



Na ja, es wird... 






Tom


----------



## Stevens59 (15. März 2013)

... heute war das Wetter endlich mal so schön, dass der Stumpjumper ausgeführt worden ist, wenn auch nur für eine kleine Runde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chusma (15. März 2013)

Hi,
Cold, sunny day; lots of water and mud on the tracks. Time for ss...











"My" fountain is still dry...






Cheers,
Chus


----------



## loboand (17. März 2013)

Winter is still long.
Some days to remember a long time.































Gruß


----------



## tofino73 (17. März 2013)

1990er Alpinestars Xross Trekking Bike. Auf Testfahrt für die Rheinradtour im April. Noch den Gepäckträger montieren und dann kann es losgehen:





Originalzustand gemäss Katalog:





Happy trails


----------



## chowi (17. März 2013)

Winterschlaf beendet! Erste Tour für den geplagten Hintern...





...und natürlich immer am Arbeiten für meinen Radweg!
Gruß chowi


----------



## huhue (17. März 2013)

Hey chowi,

wusste garnicht das Du auch ein GT dein Eigen nennst.
Von Wo nach Wo soll der Radweg gebaut werden?


----------



## chusma (17. März 2013)

Great day for a ride...
Spring is almost here.

Cheers,
Chus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noka78 (18. März 2013)

am Wochenende gab es ja ein passenden Grund das Sundance zu testen...mit der Bereifung war selbst der teils angefrostete Schnee kein Problem (Megabite + Ground Control Extreme S)


----------



## gtbiker (18. März 2013)




----------



## tofu1000 (19. März 2013)




----------



## coast13 (19. März 2013)




----------



## huhue (19. März 2013)

+1


----------



## gtbiker (22. März 2013)




----------



## aggressor2 (24. März 2013)

gestern in sachsen:


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (24. März 2013)

Bei uns lässt der Winter auch nicht locker  ...



​


----------



## Michelangelo (24. März 2013)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Bei uns lässt der Winter auch nicht locker  ...
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Dafür bist Du mal zur Abwechslung mit einem gescheiten Rad unterwegs


----------



## aggressor2 (24. März 2013)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Bei uns lässt der Winter auch nicht locker  ...



ich bin ja grade bei dir in der nähe, denk ich.

gab heute nochmal ne kurze runde im erzgebirge:







mal hdr ausprobiert




















die straße danach durchn wald war lustig. teilweise vereist und dann mit ohne profil drüberfahrn...
da mussmer zwischedurch mal anhalten





nen eiszapfen hatt ich danach auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (24. März 2013)

Alex sehr geile Bilder!


----------



## aal (26. März 2013)

Sonne und -10°C, dazu über 10cm harter und glatter Schneeharsch auf den Waldewegen. Also doch mal auf sonnigen fire roads und Asphalt unterwegs sein:


----------



## Nikki77 (30. März 2013)

Quen schrieb:


> Eben ist es tatsächlich noch mal recht schön geworden - zumindest war es mal kurz trocken
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Traum !!!!!!


----------



## Compolli (30. März 2013)

Endlich verschwindet hier bei uns der Schnee.


----------



## ascena (1. April 2013)

Die erste Ausfahrt mit meinem 92er Rocky Mountain Metro...





Früher hieß es: Mountainbikes machen den Wald kaputt...


----------



## noka78 (1. April 2013)

na das ging ja schnell  gratuliere zum Rocky - gefällt mir !

LG Norman


----------



## aspreti (1. April 2013)

Das Rocky gefällt mir auch gut, aber den Zug vom Umwerfer würde ich noch kürzen. Oder nutzt Du den als Bremsankerzug


----------



## ascena (1. April 2013)

aspreti schrieb:


> Das Rocky gefällt mir auch gut, aber den Zug vom Umwerfer würde ich noch kürzen. Oder nutzt Du den als Bremsankerzug



Alle Züge sind noch zu lange. Das mache ich immer so, wenn ein Bike um-/ aufgebaut wird. Sind aufgerollt & mit Kabelbindern fixiert. Schau mal hier.
Wenn alles so bleibt, wird ordentlich abgelängt und dann kommen auch die Endkappen druff.


----------



## aggressor2 (2. April 2013)

viel sonne, aber immernoch schnee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IHateRain (4. April 2013)

Heute die 1.Einstellfahrt mit dem TopGun:





Es ist immernoch Sau-Kalt 

Stets gute Fahrt
IHateRain


----------



## Klein-Holgi (4. April 2013)

Sieht gar nicht sooo zu groß aus wie ich das erwartet hätte oder haste den Sattel fürs Foto noch bisschen rausgezogen


----------



## IHateRain (4. April 2013)

Nein, die Höhe ist grundsätzlich korrekt eingestellt; nach der Fahrt kann er nun sogar noch ca. 2 cm raus


----------



## Horst Link (4. April 2013)

Wahnsinn. Ein kurzes Stückchen ohne Schnee oder Matsch!


----------



## msony (4. April 2013)

Wau


----------



## huhue (4. April 2013)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Wahnsinn. Ein kurzes Stückchen ohne Schnee oder Matsch!




Das nenne ich mal artgerechte Haltung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_ulmer (4. April 2013)

Bei uns hat der Frühling heute auch ein erstes kleines Stelldichein gegeben und so gings mit der über die Ostertage frisch auferstandenen Stadtschlampe auf eine erste Einstellrunde über Stock und Stein ... Leider war nur die Handyknipse dabei, aber schee wars


----------



## oneschnark (4. April 2013)

Berlin



Philippe


----------



## pago79 (5. April 2013)

IHateRain schrieb:


> Heute die 1.Einstellfahrt mit dem TopGun:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schick geworden des Top Gun. Wer hat denn nun die Gabel lackiert?

Gruß
Lars


----------



## IHateRain (5. April 2013)

Guten Morgen, Lars.

Der Lackierer meines Vertrauens hat dann die Gabel lackiert; das "Farb-Problem" sowie die Übergänge habe ich dann doch ihm überlassen 
Lt. seiner Aussage ist dieses spezielle Rot recht teuer, daher hat er eine Farbe gemischt, die rankommt. Ein Unterschied ist dennoch zu sehen  Da ich damit zur nur Arbeit fahren will (Bin mal gespannt, ob ich das durchziehe ) geht das jedoch in Ordnung 
Gruß
IHateRain


----------



## cleiende (5. April 2013)

IHateRain schrieb:


> Heute die 1.Einstellfahrt mit dem TopGun:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, Bad Nauheim, das nächstgelegene Bad (ausser "bad Offenbach").


----------



## IHateRain (5. April 2013)

cleiende schrieb:


> Ah, Bad Nauheim, das nächstgelegene Bad (ausser "bad Offenbach").



Bad Offenbach?  Ja, ist oben an den (eiskalten) Salinen 

Stets gute Fahrt
IHateRain


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (5. April 2013)

Gradierwerk?


----------



## IHateRain (5. April 2013)

Natürlich hast Du absolut recht, Frank 

Auszug aus Wikipedia: "Häufig werden Gradierwerke fälschlicherweise als Salinen bezeichnet."

Da ich im Nachbarort aufgewachsen bin und die "Dinger" immer als Salinen bezeichnet wurden, habe ich mir das ebenfalls angeeignet 

Stets gute Fahrt
Michael


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (5. April 2013)

Hab ich vor'm Haus, deshalb weiss ich das 



​


----------



## Captain_Secret (7. April 2013)

ach wat hatte "Zwille" heut mittag nen edlen noiartigen Radständer...ne...
war mit meinem Drahtseilganoven in die Altstadt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (7. April 2013)

Da haste aber weit geschafft mit Zwille.
Ist doch nur nen Kilometer von dir.
Und schöne Poserstellung das Rad.


----------



## ArSt (7. April 2013)

Was, mehr als 400 Meter! 
Geht das denn? 

Es grüßt Dich der Armin!


----------



## Captain_Secret (7. April 2013)

ich war heut sogar 2 mal in die City...ne...
bestimmt 5 Kilometer heut geschrubbt...
moin kann ich garantiert nimme krabbeln...


----------



## robbi_n (7. April 2013)

Captain_Secret schrieb:


> ich war heut sogar 2 mal in die City...ne...
> bestimmt 5 Kilometer heut geschrubbt...
> moin kann ich garantiert nimme krabbeln...




Waren da auch Höhenmeter dabei ??


----------



## Captain_Secret (7. April 2013)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Waren da auch Höhenmeter dabei ??



noch nich einer...ne...


----------



## Mathes66 (7. April 2013)

Auch bei uns gabs endlich mal Sonne


----------



## gtbiker (7. April 2013)




----------



## msony (7. April 2013)

Wau,schöne Gegend wo du da wohnst.
Und das Rad ist auch schick.


----------



## Captain_Secret (7. April 2013)

der hat ja em Sebastian sei Rad geklaut...ne...
dat petz ich...ne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (7. April 2013)

He He,schau mal richtig auf den Popo! Micha.


----------



## Pinn (13. April 2013)

Erste Ausfahrt mit dem Ding! Bin total begeistert!
Bessere Fotos kommen noch, hatte nur das Handy dabei.


----------



## black-panther (13. April 2013)

D., ich hoffe wir können das Treffen bald nachholen!

Grüße
Chris


----------



## robbi_n (13. April 2013)

Hab das Kleine auch mal ausgeführt.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (14. April 2013)

Ich war gestern mit dem Fat unterwegs, Handypic 



​


----------



## IHateRain (14. April 2013)

Tolles Bild! Auch die beiden Kleins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (14. April 2013)

Endlich mal im T-Shirt fahren.


----------



## Linseneintopf (14. April 2013)

schöne Kleins hier... das schwarze ist der Hammer... war heute auch mal n Eis schlabbern mit meinem Sohn... auch nur Miniknipse dabei aber na ja...


----------



## stefan9113 (14. April 2013)

Hallo alle 

ja, heut wars besonders schön, erst ne Riesenrunde, dann noch ne Runde mit Suki.





bis dann ...


----------



## Captain_Secret (14. April 2013)

heisser Hobel...ne...


----------



## popeye (14. April 2013)

Unglaublich, endlich Frühling und schon wieder den Ersten getroffen, der sich über die Hitze beklagt 

Abgesehen davon, ein guter Tag um den Classic-Nachwuchs zu fördern.





Während die etwas größere Ausgabe erst mal ne Pause einlegt ...





erkundet die kleinere Ausgabe die heimischen Gewässer





Abends dann noch ne Familienzusammenführung, yo eddy vs. big one inch.





Vg, Michael


----------



## Michelangelo (14. April 2013)

Furzniedlich


----------



## mini.tom (14. April 2013)

*die erste Tour dieses Jahr​*


----------



## wtb_rider (14. April 2013)

Wow tolle Bilder.
Stefan dein Bild gefällt mir sehr gut, Seltsame Optil und ne tolle Wirkung.
Und Tom auch dir meine herzlichsten Glückwünsche zu diesen schönen Bildern.
Ich war heut arbeiten bei diesem tollen Wetter.
SEK stürmt einen Bus icke an der 4. Kamera und leider Glas von der gesprengten Scheibe abbekommen. Autsch!
Gruss Kay


----------



## coast13 (14. April 2013)

Hi Tom,

wo warst Du denn unterwegs ? Beim ersten Bild dachte ich noch "Kalchreuth"....

Gruß

Frank


----------



## loboand (14. April 2013)

Absolutely stunning.
I just love now.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chusma (14. April 2013)

Hi,
Now that's a NICE Yeti. How does it ride?

Today's pic. The IF is my favorite ride these days:







This could be named haute cuisine, isn't it?...






Cheers,
Chus


----------



## imemine (14. April 2013)

Ein sehr schönes yeti...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (14. April 2013)

Schön, dass Du das Yeti mal rauslässt Tom


----------



## mini.tom (14. April 2013)

imemine schrieb:


> Ein sehr schönes yeti...



Danke Danke 



SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Schön, dass Du das Yeti mal rauslässt Tom



naja eins ist noch da - das ist aber sehr Schmutzanfällig ......



coast13 schrieb:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> wo warst Du denn unterwegs ? Beim ersten Bild dachte ich noch "Kalchreuth"....
> 
> ...



Hemhofen - Heppstädt - Neuhaus - Röttenbach - Baiersdorf - Hausen - Heroldsbach - Hemhofen



wtb_rider schrieb:


> Wow tolle Bilder.
> Stefan dein Bild gefällt mir sehr gut, Seltsame Optil und ne tolle Wirkung.
> Und Tom auch dir meine herzlichsten Glückwünsche zu diesen schönen Bildern.
> Ich war heut arbeiten bei diesem tollen Wetter.
> ...





Danke Danke Kay


----------



## IHateRain (15. April 2013)

Bei dem schönen Wetter (ein paar Meter...) mit "Donner" unterwegs  :





Cheers
IHateRain


----------



## Rockyman (16. April 2013)

Schönes Thunder 
Diese Farbkombi gefällt mir bei Breezer einfach am besten 

Bei uns ist auch endlich schönes Frühsommerwetter eingekehrt.
Erste Ausfahrten mit dem reparierten MARIN machen richtig Lust auf mehr!
Die gelöteten Ausfallenden halten bis jetzt auch ruppigen Wurzeltrails und überflüssigen Winterpfunden stand.





Bikergruss


----------



## gtbiker (16. April 2013)




----------



## msony (16. April 2013)

Grelle Farben brauch das Land.
Sag mal was zu dem Rad Tewje,ist das auch der Tandemrohrsatz?
Ausstattung ?
LG Markus


----------



## gtbiker (16. April 2013)

Hi Markus,
genau, Tandemrohrsatz.
Ausstattung: erleichtertes 900er SW, leichter 737 UW, Sram Kassette, DA Abschlussring, 9fach Kette, (Mini-)I-Link-Zugsystem, Pulcro Chainsaw Kurbelset mit mod. Innenlager, 737 Steuersatz, Tune MigMag Nabensatz mit Aerospeichen und DT KeramikFelgen, TECMg Cantis, RaceKing SS BC Reifen, Latexschläuche, Controlstem Vorbau, moderner Scandium Lenker 900er shifter auf ShogunSchellen, Steinbach Microlite Bremshebel, einseitig geklemmte Blackspire Schraubgriffe, FRM Stützenklemme, SyncrosStütze, SanMarco Integra Sattel. Das ganze gemixt mit Titanschrauben. Im wesentlichen also ein doch recht moderner Aufbau, ist schlicht der Funktionalität geschuldet. Paar Kleinigkeiten müssen noch gemacht werden. 9,94kg wie abgebildet.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevens59 (16. April 2013)

.. super schönes Bike, Tewje... und dieses Photo 
... ach hätt ich doch damals bei Carsten eins in Auftrag gegeben ... nu isses zu spät ...


----------



## gtbiker (17. April 2013)

Danke dir!


----------



## mauricer (17. April 2013)

Sieht Hammer aus, Tewje - gibts Chancen, dass du irgendwann nochmal den passenden Vorbau findest oder ist das gar kein Ziel?

VG

Moritz


----------



## gtbiker (17. April 2013)

Danke, Moritz!
Der passende Vorbau wäre natürlich klasse, habe aber eher geringe Hoffnung einen in gutem Lackzustand und passender Länge zu finden, oder überhaupt einen 
Grüße


----------



## pago79 (17. April 2013)

Endlich wieder Feierabendrunden!






Gruß
Lars


----------



## euphras (17. April 2013)

mini.tom schrieb:


> *die erste Tour dieses Jahr​*...



Hammer Yeti, Tom! Traumhaft aufgebaut......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michelangelo (17. April 2013)

pago79 schrieb:


> Endlich wieder Feierabendrunden!
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Lars



Schon blöd, wenn man die Sonne meiden muß


----------



## Stadtkind (17. April 2013)




----------



## black-panther (18. April 2013)

Hey Michael, 
schönes Rad schön aufgebaut!
Wie war das noch mit "ich kenn' mich mit Rädern nicht so gut aus." ... 

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Stadtkind (18. April 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> Hey Michael,
> schönes Rad schön aufgebaut!
> Wie war das noch mit "ich kenn' mich mit Rädern nicht so gut aus." ...
> 
> ...



Du hast keine Ahnung wie lang ich herumgewurschtelt hab bis die Schaltung eingestellt war. Wie immer....


----------



## black-panther (18. April 2013)

Das Ergebnis zählt. Und das ist einfach nur ein tolles Rad!


----------



## SimplonDotNet (18. April 2013)

Vor der nächsten Kältewelle nochmals die Sonne genossen.


----------



## pago79 (18. April 2013)

Der Indianer in seinem natürlichen Habitat...





Gruß
Lars


----------



## gtbiker (18. April 2013)

Gleiss an der Otterfurt







Und der Spielplatz im Hintergrund


----------



## schnitzeljagt (18. April 2013)

tolle fotos vom gleiss! 

datt marin: leeecker!  

*grunz*



der mic


----------



## Seven-Eleven (19. April 2013)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Hi Markus,
> genau, Tandemrohrsatz.
> Ausstattung: erleichtertes 900er SW, leichter 737 UW, Sram Kassette, DA Abschlussring, 9fach Kette, (Mini-)I-Link-Zugsystem, Pulcro Chainsaw Kurbelset mit mod. Innenlager, 737 Steuersatz, Tune MigMag Nabensatz mit Aerospeichen und DT KeramikFelgen, TECMg Cantis, RaceKing SS BC Reifen, Latexschläuche, Controlstem Vorbau, moderner Scandium Lenker 900er shifter auf ShogunSchellen, Steinbach Microlite Bremshebel, einseitig geklemmte Blackspire Schraubgriffe, FRM Stützenklemme, SyncrosStütze, SanMarco Integra Sattel. Das ganze gemixt mit Titanschrauben. Im wesentlichen also ein doch recht moderner Aufbau, ist schlicht der Funktionalität geschuldet. Paar Kleinigkeiten müssen noch gemacht werden. 9,94kg wie abgebildet.
> Gruß



Ein wirklich tolles Bike!

Die austattung gefällt mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (19. April 2013)

Danke!


----------



## Captain_Secret (19. April 2013)

Michelangelo schrieb:


> Schon blöd, wenn man die Sonne meiden muß


----------



## EmperorDark (19. April 2013)

Captain_Secret schrieb:


>



  

 Utze Zwei


----------



## msony (19. April 2013)

es wird langsam ÖDE mit deinen Klon Smilies.


----------



## bighit_fsr (20. April 2013)

irgendwie sieht das gleiss immer gut aus...
ein geiles Teil!


----------



## metabaron24 (20. April 2013)

Jungfernfahrt. Fährt sich spitze! Sieht jetzt schlimm aus. Artgerecht. (Nach dem Foto kamen die Schlammlöcher)


----------



## 19Framework75 (21. April 2013)

Hallo,

im Rheinland war gestern das Wetter schön und so ging es mit dem alten FRAMEWORK zum Silbersee.  
Habe ich mir 1989 im Alter von 14 Jahren als mein erstes MTB gekauft und im Jahre 2012 restauriert. Damals kostete es 2.990DM und war mal rot, jetzt ist es mit violetter FlipFlop-Pulverbeschichtung.

Gruß, Marco


----------



## imemine (21. April 2013)

Gleissglühen... schönes ding!

Das rote yeti ist auch perfekt aufgebaut.


----------



## gtbiker (21. April 2013)

Danke!


Gibts zum Framework noch ein paar Bilder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 19Framework75 (21. April 2013)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> 
> Gibts zum Framework noch ein paar Bilder?


 
ok, hier sind noch 2 weitere Bilder:


----------



## dkh99 (21. April 2013)

Traumhaftes Wetter in Berlin... da musste ich das Zaskar mal etwas aus dem Schuppen holen


----------



## 19Framework75 (21. April 2013)




----------



## tigern (21. April 2013)

metabaron24 schrieb:


> Jungfernfahrt. Fährt sich spitze! Sieht jetzt schlimm aus. Artgerecht. (Nach dem Foto kamen die Schlammlöcher)




Schönes Umgebung, schönes Rad, schönes Bild


----------



## chusma (21. April 2013)

Nice ride today.
And it will be sunny for the whole week!
Cheers,
Chus


----------



## ArSt (21. April 2013)

Bei uns war es nicht ganz so schön:






Und nach ca. 500 Höhenmetern war Schuss.

Es grüßt Euch der Armin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michelangelo (21. April 2013)

ArSt schrieb:


> Bei uns war es nicht ganz so schön:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei uns ist wenigstens die weisse Schweinerei mittlerweile weg. Aber so ein richtiger Burner war das Wetter in Stuttgart heute auch nicht.


----------



## metabaron24 (21. April 2013)

> Schönes Umgebung, schönes Rad, schönes Bild


Danke! Kassel ist zwar nicht meine Heimat, aber die Wälder und Hügel im Umland würde ich sofort als Heimat adoptieren, wenn das ginge.

Holger


----------



## robbi_n (22. April 2013)

erste Ausfahrt mit dem Rocky......


----------



## IHateRain (22. April 2013)

Statt einer Runde im Wald gestern Fußball mit Junior 





Alles stets gute Fahrt
IHateRain


----------



## Isar2 (22. April 2013)

ArSt schrieb:


> Bei uns war es nicht ganz so schön:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo war denn das genau ? Will nähmlich auch am nächsten WE in Richtung GAP oder Mittenwald.

Grüße, Isar2


----------



## IHateRain (22. April 2013)

Kann mich den Anderen nur anschliessen - Tolles Bild @ArSt

Grüße aus Hessen
IHateRain


----------



## ArSt (22. April 2013)

Bei Ohlstadt, auf dem Weg zur Kaseralm, an der "Schussbruck'n".
Ganz links gehts weiter zur Kaseralm und Rötelstein steil bergauf, geradeaus gehts durch den Bach und dann rechts bergab nach Ohlstadt.
Hinter mir gehts runter nach Hochtann/Ohlstadt oder zur Glentleiten/Schlehdorf.

Es grüßt Euch der Armin!


----------



## MacB (22. April 2013)

@19Framework75
Schicker Aufbau. Wie hast Du das Gold denn draufgekriegt? Verrat mal bitte einige Details (oder hab ich nen Aufbauthread übersehen?)

CU
Mac


----------



## 19Framework75 (22. April 2013)

.


----------



## pottsblizz (22. April 2013)

wie war eigentlich das Wetter, beim Pulvern.... nörgel nörgel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (24. April 2013)

Also Pulver gab´s bei uns nicht, der Schee war eher sulzig:









Blöd halt wenn man meint, dass schon alles weg ist von der weißen Schei... und bei 23° in entsprechenden Klamotten (vor allem Schuhen) im Tal startet....









Das ein oder andere Blümchen traut sich aber schon:





Und noch ein Schneefeld





Die Abfahrt war dann auf der Südseite und zum Glück schneefrei, der Biergarten auch. Das Bike ist auch dreckig, also Tagesziel erreicht. 





Fazit: Leichtbau macht Sinn, vor allem beim Tragen durch wadentiefen Sulzschnee.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## argh (24. April 2013)

Gerrit, hast du einen neuen Helm?! Wo ist denn der timecorrecte Kopfschutz?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (24. April 2013)

Heute war Klassikerwetter 



​


----------



## argh (24. April 2013)

Königswetter Frank!

... und ein sauschönes Rad.


----------



## ArSt (24. April 2013)

Isar2: Der Weg ist frei! Erst ab ca. 1200 Metern ist mit vereinzelten Schneefeldern zu rechnen.







Es grüßt der Armin!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (24. April 2013)

Danke für die titanigen Bilder Jungs  Und Danke Arne 
Grüße Franky


----------



## epic2006 (25. April 2013)

argh schrieb:


> Gerrit, hast du einen neuen Helm?! Wo ist denn der timecorrecte Kopfschutz?



Ja, nach 20 Jahren kann man ja mal austauschen Schuhe, Flasche und Brille sind auch neuzeitlich, ich gelobe Besserung!

Frank und Armin: Danke für noch mehr Titan! Schöne Bilder! War das in Scharnitz beim Isarsprung?

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## ArSt (25. April 2013)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Armin: War das in Scharnitz beim Isarsprung?


 
Hallo Gerrit!

Nein, bei uns über'm Dorf. Weiter oben wird es ähnlich wie bei Dir aussehen. Ich glaube, wir bewegen uns in einem Gebiet, das keine 20km Luftlinie auseinander ist. 

Es grüßt Dich der Armin!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (25. April 2013)

Arbeitsweg 



​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (25. April 2013)




----------



## black-panther (25. April 2013)

Irgendwann kommt dein Dolo-Atti, dann bist du darüber hinweg


----------



## atzepenga (25. April 2013)

mauricer schrieb:


>





das BILD gefällt sogar mir


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (25. April 2013)

Handypic


----------



## Isar2 (25. April 2013)

ArSt schrieb:


> Isar2: Der Weg ist frei! Erst ab ca. 1200 Metern ist mit vereinzelten Schneefeldern zu rechnen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You made my weekend !! Danke für die Info.

Grüße, Isar2


----------



## metabaron24 (25. April 2013)

Leider nur Eiphon pics
















Schüss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (25. April 2013)

Holger,

schwarzer Vorbau und schwarzer Sattel - und es wäre perfekt für mich.

LG

Moritz


----------



## metabaron24 (25. April 2013)

Hi Moritz, eines Tages werde ich das Fahrrad verändern. Bloß in welche Richtung das geht steht noch in den Sternen. Ich habe den originalen grauen Sattel, der würde mir gefallen. Und ja, Vorbau und Stütze Controltech schwebt mir vor. 

Gruß,
Holger


----------



## HillMTBGiant (26. April 2013)

Das Rad von Frautzki, (würde Doug jetzt sagen), gestern kurz in die Stadt bewegt um was einzustellen, danach mal abgelichtet.


----------



## stefan9113 (26. April 2013)

hier gibts auch noch etwas Schnee, wenn auch nur nur Reste ....













bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Captain_Secret (26. April 2013)




----------



## aggressor2 (26. April 2013)

stefan9113 schrieb:


>



stefan, geil!


----------



## zagato (26. April 2013)

herr king of fully das ist doch verrat.


----------



## stefan9113 (26. April 2013)

wieso, das wackelt auch so wie ne Manitou 2


----------



## kalihalde (26. April 2013)

Falls ihr, liebe Berlin-Touristen, euch schon immer mal gefragt haben solltet, wie es möglich ist, dass über 20 Jahre nach dem Fall der Berliner Mauer, immer noch "originale Mauerstücken" von Souvenierverkäufern feilgeboten werden können, habe ich eine Theorie.

Phase 1:
Man sucht "period correct"-e Betonelemente. Die findet man z.B. an alten Einfriedungen von ehemaligen Standorten der russischen Armee in der ostdeutschen Provinz.





Phase 2:
Man streicht die Betonelemente noch mal schön mit weißer Farbe und lässt sie ein paar Wochen trocknen.





Phase 3:
Jetzt wird´s bunt. Die weißen Betonelemente werden mit möglichst vielen verschiedenen Farben intensiv besprüht. Statt die Typen wenigsten richtige Sprayer ranlassen würden, aber so ist es halt nur ein Neon-Camouflage. Wieder ein bisschen stehen lassen, auf das alles schön trocken wird.





Phase 4:
Jetzt dürfen die "Mauerspechte" ran und zerlegen die Einfriedung aus der Provinz mal ordentlich.





Phase 5:
Verkauf der mit Echtheitszertifikat versehenen Betonbröckchen an Hauptstadt-Touristen.

Fazit:
Das ist nur meine Theorie, beweisen kann ich es natürlich nicht .

Ein schönes Wochenende wünscht
kalihalde

P.S. Ich muss jetzt noch mal mit dem großen Rucksack los, denn bunte Mauerstücke sind ja fast so wertvoll wie manch alte Fahrradteile, die ich mir dann vom Verkaufserlös der Betonbröckchen leisten könnnte .


----------



## pago79 (26. April 2013)

Gestern Abend:













Gruß
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnegg314 (26. April 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ...
> Phase 1:
> ...
> Phase 2:
> ...



Schön dokumentierte Beweisführung, überzeugend recherchierte Story, schönes Bike


----------



## IHateRain (26. April 2013)

pago79 schrieb:


> Gestern Abend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schön


----------



## kalihalde (26. April 2013)

pago79 schrieb:


> Gestern Abend:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1360365
> 
> ...


 
Granestausee im schönen Harz?


----------



## pago79 (26. April 2013)

Richtig


----------



## black-panther (26. April 2013)

@pago79, Lars, was ist das für ein (Titan-?)Vorbau?

Grüße
Chris


----------



## metabaron24 (26. April 2013)

Ungefähr auf der Höhe habe ich bemerkt, dass sich die linke Kurbel gelockert hatte .


----------



## ArSt (26. April 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> @_pago79_, Lars, was ist das für ein (Titan-?)Vorbau?
> 
> Grüße
> Chris


 
Sollte ein Litespeed sein.

Es grüßt der Armin!

P.S.: Am 11.05. und 12.05. bin ich mal mit dem Rad in Wien: Tour von Passau nach Wien, ich freu mich schon!


----------



## black-panther (27. April 2013)

Hey Armin,
schön! Leider 2 Wochen nach unserem kleinen Classic-Treffen hier, aber evtl. spricht ja nichts gegen ein Reloaded mit Besuch 
Bist du mit dem Litespeed unterwegs oder einem Tourer?

Grüße
Chris


----------



## pago79 (27. April 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> @pago79, Lars, was ist das für ein (Titan-?)Vorbau?
> 
> Grüße
> Chris



Es ist ein Titan Vorbau, Marke unbekannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (27. April 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> Hey Armin,
> schön! Leider 2 Wochen nach unserem kleinen Classic-Treffen hier, aber evtl. spricht ja nichts gegen ein Reloaded mit Besuch
> Bist du mit dem Litespeed unterwegs oder einem Tourer?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Chris!

Ich komme mit meinem Kuwahara Pacer, daß beste Rad für solche Touren! Der wird gerade neu aufgebaut:






Es grüßt der Armin!


----------



## atzepenga (28. April 2013)

@kalihalde: sehr geil Mister Holmes


----------



## argh (28. April 2013)

Das Wetter war eher mäßig, aber der Abend umso schöner:






Mehr? Hier: klick.


----------



## noka78 (28. April 2013)

mal anders


----------



## tatau77 (29. April 2013)

noka78 schrieb:


> mal anders



Hi Norman, biste etwa gerade anner Ostsee ? Schönes Foto
Gruß der Nachbar


----------



## msony (29. April 2013)

Heut mal eine Runde durch den Zechenwald gedüst mit dem neuen Brodie.
Mir eigentlich zu gross in 19Zoll,musste ich schnell feststellen,aber mit einem kurzen110mm Vorbau klappt es doch ganz gut.









Naja,einige Sachen müssen noch getauscht werden,bitte nicht auf die Querzugträger schauen.
Gruesse Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kutte (29. April 2013)

msony schrieb:


> Heut mal eine Runde durch den Zechenwald gedüst mit dem neuen Brodie.



sehr schöner aufbau, der den rahmen richtig rausknallen lässt! geile farbe - brennt etwas in den augen, ist aber schick!


----------



## msony (29. April 2013)

Dank dir,kleines Versehen des Pulverers.Sollte grün werden der Rahmen.


----------



## Radsatz (29. April 2013)

ist wohl der pulverer farbenblind auf grün/ blau


----------



## msony (29. April 2013)

Kleines Kommunikationsproblem,elektronisch übermittelt.


----------



## ArSt (29. April 2013)

msony schrieb:


> Kleines Kommunikationsproblem,elektronisch übermittelt.


 
Hat aber rein optisch in keiner Weise geschadet, sehr schön!
Und der hintere Querzugträger ist für mich eh der beste den es gab.

Es grüßt der Armin!


----------



## noka78 (29. April 2013)

tatau77 schrieb:


> Hi Norman, biste etwa gerade anner Ostsee ? Schönes Foto
> Gruß der Nachbar



jupp, sind in Graal-Müritz, schöne strecken hier, nur zu empfehlen! Grüße von der Ostsee ! 
bis die Tage...


----------



## msony (29. April 2013)

Danke Armin


----------



## aggressor2 (30. April 2013)

msony schrieb:


> Heut mal eine Runde durch den Zechenwald gedüst mit dem neuen Brodie.
> Mir eigentlich zu gross in 19Zoll,musste ich schnell feststellen,aber mit einem kurzen110mm Vorbau klappt es doch ganz gut.



sieht doch garnich verkehrt aus.
schönes rad.


----------



## atzepenga (2. Mai 2013)




----------



## chusma (4. Mai 2013)

Hi,
Nice day, nice ride.














Cheers,
Chus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye (5. Mai 2013)

heute waren Bucky und Iggy auf Tour ...





... für mehr peace in dieser Welt


----------



## stefan9113 (5. Mai 2013)

Hi Chus, nics pics 

wir waren heut auc auf Reisen





noch liegt da oben Schnee













bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## ArSt (5. Mai 2013)

Herrliche Aufnahmen, Stefan!

Es grüßt Dich der Armin!


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. Mai 2013)

Ich hab bei den schönen Wetter mal wieder das Ross ausgeführt


----------



## robbi_n (6. Mai 2013)

Gestern auch gefahren.....


----------



## atzepenga (6. Mai 2013)




----------



## bademeisterpaul (6. Mai 2013)

Nach ner schönen, sehr gemütlichen Donautour letzte Woche (4 Tage mit gefühlten 23 Höhenmetern):





Gestern das schönste Pferd aus dem Stall geführt um vor der Haustür ein bissl was gegen den akuten Singletrail und Waldwegemangel zu tun:


----------



## IHateRain (6. Mai 2013)

Soviele schöne Räder/Bilder hier 

Stets gute [email protected]
IHateRain


----------



## msony (6. Mai 2013)

Himmelblaues Stahlrad,vor Stahlkoloss bei strahlend blauen Himmel.





Gruss Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (6. Mai 2013)

In der Zeche Zollverein war die Weihnachtsfeier letztes Jahr 
Schönes Foto, könnte noch ein paar Grad nach links gekippt werden


----------



## msony (6. Mai 2013)

Jau,gut schief.


----------



## aggressor2 (7. Mai 2013)

mal wieder mit der großen kamera rumgespielt









































mittlemäßige panoramabild





im hintergrund die augustusburg, zwischen chemitz und freiberg





drehding in grünhainichen


----------



## tigern (7. Mai 2013)

Kein Bergen in Holland, aber doch ein schönes Fahrt


----------



## Pinn (9. Mai 2013)

Kaiserwetter.
Hab mir sogar einen Sonnenbrand eingeholt.


----------



## bighit_fsr (10. Mai 2013)

Bin noch in der Regenerationsphase vom Weltkulturerbelauf am Wochenende, aber zum Bilder machen, da war das Wetter gut genug:





und noch ein schnelles von der Front:





Bitte hier keine Kritik am Bike, ist ja eher ein unorthodox aufgebauter youngtimer, deshalb poste ich das deer hier nicht weiter.
Bei den youngtimern gibts einen Post dazu, aber da ist auch noch nicht mehr drin als die beiden Bilder und eine Teileliste:
da her klicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ginocasino (10. Mai 2013)




----------



## chusma (10. Mai 2013)

Hi,
Today, time for SS...






And time for friends...






Cheers,
Chus


----------



## Raze (11. Mai 2013)

War das Wetter bei Euch heute nachmittag auch so schön? 

nein !!! 

Trotzdem schönes Wochenende und


----------



## tigern (16. Mai 2013)

nach Regen...


----------



## schnegg314 (16. Mai 2013)

...sehr schön!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (16. Mai 2013)

Sehr schön 

Vor dem Regen 



​


----------



## Linseneintopf (16. Mai 2013)

dazwischen...


----------



## black-panther (17. Mai 2013)

Schöne Bilder!
Frank, wann nimmst du mal die gute Kamera mit?!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (17. Mai 2013)

Nur zu Tagesausflügen. Das letzte Bild ist vom Arbeitsweg


----------



## black-panther (17. Mai 2013)

Ich weiß, aber auch der hat's eigentlich verdient


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tigern (17. Mai 2013)

danke!

Vor dem Regen und dazwischen war auch sehr schön


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (17. Mai 2013)




----------



## Linseneintopf (17. Mai 2013)

wetter war zwar eher na ja... aber da die halbe Familie flach liegt habe ich mal ein paar Stunden gefunden das neue alte Trek grob zusammen zu stecken... dafür habe ich mich nach langem Ringen dazu entschlossen das Univega comp line zu schlachten um die Laufräder ( Ritchey Vantage braun eloxiert mit Suntour Naben) sowie die Ritchey Cantilevers zu verwenden. Lenker ebenfalls Ritchey sowie DX Daumies NOS... XT shortcage und LX Umwerfer.... suche noch einen passenden XT....


----------



## gtbiker (17. Mai 2013)

Wetter war ok, Rennen gucken


----------



## popeye (18. Mai 2013)

Hmm, war wohl ne harte Nacht für diesen Kollegen hier 





Aber die Perspektive für heute sieht blendend aus 









Schönes Pfingstwochende allerseits und unbedingt heute das Wetter nutzen und radfahren


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (18. Mai 2013)

Schickes Bontrager


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. Mai 2013)

Achtung, Rennradmist 




​


----------



## msony (19. Mai 2013)

Lekka


----------



## Ladis (19. Mai 2013)

Heute bei Kaiserwetter im Nationalpark unteres Odertal zwischen Stolpe und Schwedt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (20. Mai 2013)

das Wetter eher bescheiden













bis bald


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (20. Mai 2013)

Also eher etwas für weisse Stachelschweinchen, oder?


----------



## Captain_Secret (20. Mai 2013)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> das Wetter eher bescheiden



hehe...
nich nur das Wetter...ne...


----------



## dkh99 (20. Mai 2013)

War ok...













und nach 19 km war schon Schluss








Es kommt aber noch schlimmer 
Dachte ein Rad muss fahrbereit sein... ARGHHHH


----------



## chusma (26. Mai 2013)

Not so retro today... hope you understand.
Cold and windy day.
Cheers,
Chus


----------



## Koe (26. Mai 2013)

dkh99 schrieb:


> War ok...
> 
> Es kommt aber noch schlimmer
> Dachte ein Rad muss fahrbereit sein... ARGHHHH



verstehe ich das jetzt richtig du wurdest kontrolliert und musst 40 euronen abdrücken weil du keinen fahrschein für das fahrrad hattest. das is ja bitter.

gruß

stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkh99 (26. Mai 2013)

Jepp... weil ich für ein Rad mit einem platten Reifen keinen Fahrschein hatte.


----------



## Hagelsturm (26. Mai 2013)

dkh99 schrieb:


> Jepp... weil ich für ein Rad mit einem platten Reifen keinen Fahrschein hatte.



oje..das ist echt mies.


----------



## Koe (26. Mai 2013)

echt übel. ich hab bei uns hier in ffm noch nie ein ticket fürs fahrrad gezogen. ich wüßte auch gar nicht ob ich das müsste.


und weils hier ja eigentlich bilder zu sehen geben sollte, ein schnappschuss von vor ein paar tagen wo das wetter noch beser gewesbe ist:


----------



## Dean76 (27. Mai 2013)

Morgen "DKH99"

Ich würde zum Ostbahnhof fahren und denen dass so erklären, dass das Fahrrad nicht zum Fahren geeignet war und du es als Gepäck dabei hattest.
Dass der Reifen platt war, konnten sie ja sehen!
Ich glaube in ihren Geschäftsbedingungen steht nicht drinnen, wie dein Gepäck auszusehen hat.
Aber einen Fahrschein für dich hattest du ja? Dann find ich das echt affig von denen!

Gruß Andre!


----------



## Radsatz (27. Mai 2013)

Linseneintopf schrieb:


> wetter war zwar eher na ja... aber da die halbe Familie flach liegt habe ich mal ein paar Stunden gefunden das neue alte Trek grob zusammen zu stecken... dafür habe ich mich nach langem Ringen dazu entschlossen das Univega comp line zu schlachten um die Laufräder ( Ritchey Vantage braun eloxiert mit Suntour Naben) sowie die Ritchey Cantilevers zu verwenden. Lenker ebenfalls Ritchey sowie DX Daumies NOS... XT shortcage und LX Umwerfer.... suche noch einen passenden XT....


gut gemacht


----------



## Thias (29. Mai 2013)

92er Scott am Start, Frau auf Arbeit, 2 Bälger haben Ferien. Was tun?

Na klar. Die Eisdiele ist nur 15 km weit weg 

Unterwegs kleiner Zwischenstopp:





Und am Ziel:




Der grosse (6) 15km mit dem "Singlespeed" Pucky - da hat er sich sein Eis verdient 
Der kleine (3) ist bestimmt auch 10km gefahren, auf seinem Laufrad, dann kurzer 5km-Mittagsschlaf im Hänger und Endspurt.

Mit dem Wetter hatten wir wohl Glück gestern. Heute regnets wieder


----------



## IHateRain (29. Mai 2013)

Top  Und Respekt vor den Leistungen der beiden Kleinen


----------



## aspreti (30. Mai 2013)

Nein, aber Frau und Kind aus dem Haus. Zeit die Bonty-Gabel endlich einzubauen.

Und die alte Gabel zum Restmüll 

Jetzt stehen nur noch die Einstellung der Bremsen an, dann kanns auch wieder schön werden.


Das iPhone macht echt sch.....ne Bilder.


----------



## Dean76 (30. Mai 2013)

Ja genau!
Zum Restmüll!
Sieht gut aus!


----------



## aggressor2 (2. Juni 2013)

heute: hochwasser ankucken

das is ne gärtnerei






das isn radweg





das is die saale am burgauer wehr





das is ein teich, wo keiner sein sollte





hier wird ab und zu fußball gespielt





nochmal saale, diesmal am paradiesbahnhof, mit wirklich viel und großem treibholz





und wer sich nich vor neueren fahrrädern scheut, darf mal hier draufdrücken: link
das bild find ich nämlich richtig gut. glückstreffer beim ersten versuch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euphras (2. Juni 2013)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> heute: hochwasser ankucken
> 
> das is ein teich, wo keiner sein sollte



Wie hast Du denn die Langzeitbelichtung bei Tageslicht hinbekommen, Graufilter?


----------



## aggressor2 (2. Juni 2013)

euphras schrieb:


> Wie hast Du denn die Langzeitbelichtung bei Tageslicht hinbekommen, Graufilter?



es war schon sehr dämmerig. 3,2sec belichtung, kleine blende, iso 50 und das wars bei meiner mittelmäßigen kamera


----------



## Rockyman (2. Juni 2013)

Auf der Alpensüdseite sieht es dieses Wochenende deutlich freundlicher aus. 
Wir hatten eine super Biketour im Tessin.













Schönen Sonntag noch allen!


----------



## euphras (2. Juni 2013)

Rockyman schrieb:


> Auf der Alpensüdseite sieht es dieses Wochenende deutlich freundlicher aus.
> Wir hatten eine super Biketour im Tessin.
> 
> ...
> ...



Wahnsinns-Fotos!


----------



## IHateRain (2. Juni 2013)

Aber hallo! Die schneebedeckten Gipfel im Hintergrund - sensationell 

Stets gute Fahrt
IHateRain


----------



## Thaddel (2. Juni 2013)

Das zweite erinnert mich irgendwie an Herr Der Ringe...


----------



## IHateRain (3. Juni 2013)

Einmal: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_aFUTEHMe0"]AC DC   Thunderstruck - YouTube[/nomedia]
Und einmal: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ry2U4v0scuA"]Kenny Loggins - Danger Zone - YouTube[/nomedia]



Gestern mit "his and her´s" unterwegs:





Grüße - vor allem an die, die gerade Land unter haben...
IHateRain


----------



## mauricer (3. Juni 2013)

Wunderschönes Breezer - mein heiliger Gral!


----------



## Dynatechrider (3. Juni 2013)

mauricer schrieb:


> Wunderschönes Breezer - mein heiliger Gral!



Da kann ich Dir nur Recht geben, dazu handelt es sich wie es aussieht um ein unverbasteltes Original. 

Da kann ich nur noch hinzufügen, da wurde der erste Frühlingstag seit langem, zum Sommeranfang, gut genutzt. Wäre schön das Breezer auch mal beim Classic-Bike-Treffen in Frankfurt sehen zu könnten.

Beste Grüße aus Mainhatten

Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (3. Juni 2013)

....und ihr wisst, dass Paramount schuld war, weshalb die TOP GUNs nicht mehr Top Gun heißen durften 

Aber schöne Gefährte! Klassik-Treffen-Rhein-Main...??? Lange nix gelesen oder ist das Thema aus meinen Abos verschwunden


----------



## Dynatechrider (3. Juni 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Aber schöne Gefährte! Klassik-Treffen-Rhein-Main...??? Lange nix gelesen oder ist das Thema aus meinen Abos verschwunden



Zu viel Arbeit, daher kaum Zeit etwas zu organisieren, hinzu kam der lange Winter. Daher waren spontane Treffen angesagt, meistens mit Volkmar. Wenn das Wetter stabil bleibt wir es aber bald etwas werden

Beste Grüße

Wolfgang


----------



## IHateRain (3. Juni 2013)

[email protected] und danke für Euer Feedback. Ich werde ja fast Rot 

Nein, es ist aktuell nicht (mehr) original... Ich habe leider den Link zu den Specs von damals gerade nicht. Jedenfalls sind dort u.A. für´s 91er Thunder XT-Daumies, DX/Ukai-LRS, DX-Kurbel, DX-Bremsen und Force Light-Lenker aufgeführt.... Beim Kauf damals waren jedoch schon die STI´s verbaut; Den originalen LRS (im Best-Zustand) habe ich noch im Keller und werde/will ich noch umspeichen. Aktuell ist ein XT/Mavic-LRS verbaut und ich möchte auch eine 730er Kurbel fahren - hiervon liegen mittlerweile bereits zwei Stück im Keller direkt daneben - sie, sowie XT-Bremsen, wollen nur als nicht ans Rad wachsen  Der Lenker ist ein Pro-Lite aus dem Forum im Best-Zustand; da konnte ich einfach nicht wiederstehen 

Ebenfalls wäre ein Avocet Racing I original; solch einen zu finden, der dem Zustand des Rades gerecht wird, scheint jedoch ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit  Jedenfalls konnte ich dann plötzlich gleich zwei Logic`s in sehr gutem Zustand ergattern, daher der verbaute Sattel.

Ach Ja: In einer Werbe-Anzeige von damals war die Feder der Hite-Rite schwarz; ich wollte sie jedoch in Silber.

Natürlich möchte ich auch mal mit "den Frankfurtern" mitfahren; gerade deswegen, da mein Büro auch noch dort liegt und ich sowieso unter der Woche dort bin. Das klappt bestimmt mal dieses Jahr 

Stets gute [email protected]
IHateRain

PS: Ich frage mich wer genau dafür verantwortlich war, dass aus Top Gun dann Rascal wurde


----------



## mauricer (3. Juni 2013)

Ich wünschte einfach nur, ich würde irgendwann ein frühes Breezer (bis 1993) in 21" finden.....daher schau ich mir die auch immer gerne an.

VG

Moritz


----------



## Protorix (3. Juni 2013)

[/url]

hier ist schlecht mit Radfahren, gefühlt seit Wochen...


----------



## farao (3. Juni 2013)

Das Breezer ist schlicht und wirklich sehr schön, aber das Photo ist doch geshoppt. Ich erkenne auf diesem so etwas wie Sonnenschein 

Hier sind die Touren eher feucht und düster. Mittlerweile bin ich allerdings so weit, dass ich die Wasserdurchfahrten nicht mehr missen möchte. Allerdings kann ich nach der Tour auch auf ein trockenes Zuhause zurückgreifen, weshalb ich gut verstehen kann, dass die direkt Betroffenen keine Freude an den Wassermassen haben.
















gruß
farao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Protorix (3. Juni 2013)

kurze Hose bei 8 grad? brrrrr


----------



## farao (3. Juni 2013)

Protorix schrieb:


> kurze Hose bei 8 grad? brrrrr



Luft oder Wasser? 
Lufttemperatur waren so 12°C bis 14°C, Wasser vielleicht ein bisschen kälter. War schon Ok. Beunruhigender finde ich, dass es auf dem Foto irgendwie fast so wirkt, als ob ich gar keine Hose anhätte.

gruß
farao


----------



## Maternus (4. Juni 2013)

Heute auf der Blauen Kuppe mit dem Zaskar


----------



## Huelse (4. Juni 2013)

wo ist denn die blaue kuppe? sieht schön aus....


----------



## Maternus (4. Juni 2013)

Huelse schrieb:


> wo ist denn die blaue kuppe? sieht schön aus....


Das ist wirklich ein schöner Ort. Vor 12 Millionen Jahren war es ein Vulkan. Die Magmasäule ist allerdings im Sandstein steckengeblieben. Das ist auch der Grund warum man dort öfters Geologen und Mineraliensammler antrifft. Hier noch mehr Infos: http://www.wie-wo-wandern.de/schoenste-naturorte/vulkan-blaue-kuppe.html


----------



## Huelse (5. Juni 2013)

merci!


----------



## epic2006 (5. Juni 2013)

Nach zwei Wochen endlich kein Wasser mehr von oben, kleine Tour über das Steinbachtal zur Aueralm und über den Hirschbachsattel und gleichnamiges Tal wieder retour. Für mehr hat leider die Frühjahrskondition nicht gereicht.

Steinbach, normalerweise sieht man den Bach vor lauter Felsen nicht:













Der Weg, eigentlich, heute mehr Bach:





Und der Ausblick von der Aueralm Richtung nordwesten (Hirschbachsattel):





Ein paar Schneereste auf den Nordosthängen sind auch noch zu finden:





Und eine Runde Schlabbefligge im Hirschbachtal:





Temperatur am Morgen geschmeidige 9°, Mittags ging´s dann an die 17° im Schatten und gefühlte 25° in der Sonne. So kann es bleiben, meinetwegen.

Bis zum Nächsten,

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## stefan9113 (5. Juni 2013)

sehr schöne Bilder

ich war auch ganz kurz mal draußen


----------



## IHateRain (5. Juni 2013)

Genialer Aufbau 

Stets gute Fahrt damit
IHateRain


----------



## Lamima (5. Juni 2013)

Gestern: Kaiserwetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pago79 (5. Juni 2013)

Ah, Aueralm hätt ich auch mal wieder Bock drauf. Aber hier im Harz ist ja auch schön.

Erstmal stetig Bergauf, meist nicht allzu steil, doch ein paar fiese Rampen waren auch dabei.



Oben angekommen. Immerhin 760Meter ü N.N. 



Ein wenig Trailsurfen auf Harzer Art.








Zum Abschluß etwas Forstautobahn-gehacke und ein Eis auf dem Schuhhof.

Klasse Feierabendrunde

Gruß
Lars


----------



## NuckChorris (5. Juni 2013)

Mmmh Lars, leckere Feierabendtrails!

Bei uns färbte sich der prächtige Abendhimmel ziemlich *cherrylike* 









Grüße,
Nuckchorris!


----------



## Maternus (5. Juni 2013)

Wunderschön das Fat Chance. Toller Kontrast zum Himmel


----------



## epic2006 (6. Juni 2013)

Schöne Bilder alle beisammen!

Ein Eis auf dem Schuhhof würd ich auch nehmen!


----------



## epic2006 (7. Juni 2013)

Heute bestand die competition darin sich zu motivieren





denn die rocks im Glas gestern Abend haben dann doch etwas zu viel geschockt und ich hatte etwas die control e verloren...

Nachdem der innere porkdog





dann überwunden war, fühlte ich mich schon eher wie der König, vor allem bei der Aussicht vom Zwiesel auf die Benediktenwand:





Es war nur die kleine Hausrunde, aber den





könnte ich mit meiner Kondition eh nicht bewältigen.

Bei der Abfahrt bin ich mal wieder an meinem Traumwochenendhaus vorbeigekommen, träumen muss man ja...





Bis zum Nächsten, Gruß, GErrit


----------



## black-panther (7. Juni 2013)

neues Lieblingsgefährt?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (7. Juni 2013)

Das Wetter passt, die Pegelstände leider immer noch nicht.








​


----------



## Koe (8. Juni 2013)

Heute Morgen


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (8. Juni 2013)

Vor dem Regen 



​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stoppi_71 (8. Juni 2013)

Das brave sieht großartig aus!
Ein marone wäre als österreicher auch noch etwas begehrenswertes ;-)


----------



## mauricer (8. Juni 2013)

Stoppi,

aber das war doch gestern dran. Der Frank kann eben auch nicht alle Räder gleichzeitig fahren....

VG

Moritz

PS: ein Traum, das Brave!


----------



## Linseneintopf (8. Juni 2013)

jetzt fast fertig... irgendwo zwischen Rabenklippen und Molkenhaus im Harz.... wer noch im Harz unterwegs ist möge sich mal melden....


----------



## ArSt (9. Juni 2013)

Heute hat das Wetter, zumindest am Vormittag, gepasst! Auf zur Hohen Kiste, sind ja nur 1000 Höhenmeter am Stück:

Anfahrt nach Eschenlohe bei Kaiserwetter. Im Hintergrund die Zugspitze. An manchen Stellen konnte man noch die Überbleibsel der letzten Regentage sehen:






Auf die Rückseite der weißen Berge gehts heute hinauf, aber zum Glück nicht ganz:






Auf dem Weg nach oben:






Letzte Wasserstelle zum Nachtanken:






Endlose Serpentinen in gnadenloser Sonne:






Wir sind dieses Mal nicht ganz hinauf gefahren, sondern ca. 200 Höhenmeter vor der Kuhalm links, Richtung Simmetsberg abgebogen. Da waren dann eine Stunde Schieben und Tragen angesagt. Der Weg war nicht zu erkennen, hier sahen wir aber, daß wir richtig sind:






Später dann, auf der Rückseite des Simmetsberges, gepflegte Abfahrt mit Blicken auf den gut gefüllten Walchensee:










Der Unterschied zwischen 29"- und 28"-Reifen:






Durch das Eschenlainetal (hab ich ja schon ausgiebig gezeigt) gings wieder zurück nach Eschenlohe. Vor Eschenlohe rechts ab, über den Heuberg, nach Hause. Meine übliche Fotolocation:






Stellenweise war's etwas feucht:






Auf dem Heuberg konnte man es gut aushalten, schön schattig:






Jetzt hat es wieder Gewitter. Aber die Tour war gelungen!

Es grüßt Euch der Armin!


----------



## coast13 (9. Juni 2013)

Sehr schöne Impressionen, Armin ! 

Danke für s teilen !  

Gruß

Frank


----------



## ArSt (9. Juni 2013)

Aber Frank, immer gerne doch!

Es grüßt Dich der Armin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (9. Juni 2013)

Wow! Tolle Bilder, aber was ich von den 1000Hm halten soll hammerhart!!! Respekt


----------



## uschibert (9. Juni 2013)

Die Tage abends mal unterwegs gewesen:









und heute die Sonntagsrunde. Zweimal "standesgemäß"!









Gruß!


----------



## opi13 (9. Juni 2013)

schönes Lightning


----------



## tigern (9. Juni 2013)

Bin heute auch mal mit einem HLF unterwegs gewesen


----------



## chusma (9. Juni 2013)

It's great you are having good weather over there...
Here in Asturias, we haven't seen the sun for weeks. It's been the rainiest spring in 30 years. 
Time for a new build: 1993' Yeti ARC. Sorry for the pics. The camera was wet 
Hope you like it.
Cheers,
Chus


----------



## epic2006 (12. Juni 2013)

Da ja hier "Kritik" an dem neumodischen `93er aufkam, heute mal wieder das alte Xizang. Nur kurz auf dem Rückweg von der Arbeit ein paar Bilderchen am Isarufer geknipst:









und dann kam der hier





daher und ich hab eingepackt. Vor diesen Riesenvögeln hab ich einen Heidenrespekt.

Gruß, GErrit


----------



## nevisthebrave (13. Juni 2013)

ein scheues Reh vor meiner Kamera...
Team Marin 1992 Neuaufbau mit vielen neuen alten Teilen
Für mich war das damals die schönste Radzeit mit den schönsten Komponenten!


----------



## schnitzeljagt (13. Juni 2013)

....schlicht sexy!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gruesse

der mic


----------



## epic2006 (14. Juni 2013)

Heute gings mit Besuch aus München wieder über den Blomberg/Zwiesel, die altbekannte Runde. Nachdem das hier schon bei Sonne, Regen, mit und ohne Schnne gepostet wurde, heute mal was neues:

*Der Nebel des Grauens
*​ 




Top Aussicht:









Blümchenwiese:





und damit keiner meint, wir wären nur im Biergarten und auf irgendwelchen Almwiesen rumgesessen:





es wurde auch gefahren. Wie zu vermuten mit GT, was auch sonst.

Im Gegensatz zum Wetter war es eine schöne Tour, immer wieder schön nette Leute übers Forum live und in echt kennenzulernen!

Bis zum Nächsten, Gruß, Tony und GErrit
.


----------



## chusma (14. Juni 2013)

Sunny day today!
No mud on the tyres... 
Rain is coming again tomorrow... 

Cheers,
Chus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (15. Juni 2013)

Wiedermal schöne Impressionen, Gerrit 
Das Nebelbild hat was!


----------



## epic2006 (15. Juni 2013)

Danke, danke! Hab ´ne neue Kamera und das motiviert natürlich. Derzeit ist der Ausschuss noch recht hoch, das wird aber...

Heute: Audi. Quattro. Oder eher

*Panaracer. Smoke.*





Heute ging es über das Schronnbachtal





in Richtung Reiseralm





und am ????bach entlang





Blümchen:





und über die Geschiebesperre des Sylvensteinstausees wieder gen Norden





Das Weiße an den Büschen ist Sediment vom letzten Hochwasser, das Wasser stand ca. 4m höher als jetzt, absolute Füllgrenze des Sees.

About Sediment:




:kotz:

Jetzt habt ihr wieder ein paar Tage Ruhe vor mir, muss arbeiten.

Gruß, GErrit​


----------



## Seven-Eleven (15. Juni 2013)

Wundershöne Landschaft!
Das leichte GT Xizang scheint im moment dein Lieblingsbike zu sein.


----------



## epic2006 (15. Juni 2013)

Ja schon. Das andere hat grad Dackelschneider für den Weg zur Arbeit drauf....ich bin faul

Die Tour gehört eindeutig zu meinen Favoriten hier in der Gegend. Sau schöne Landschaft, keine Sau unterwegs dort und ein knackiger Basteltrail über ca. 200HM. Was will man mehr?

Gruß, GErrit


----------



## stefan9113 (15. Juni 2013)

Klasse Bilder, wir waren heute auch, aber mit neuem Geröhr 2400 HM ...


















bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## Captain_Secret (15. Juni 2013)

habt ihr eigentlich gewusst das man mit nem Mountainbike nicht durch de Mc Drive därf...?
ich hätt ja die Marktleitung gern für´n Foto von der Überwachungskamera angehauen um´s hier zu posten...
aber die leicht entzürnte Dame war nicht so dolle auf mich zu sprechen...


----------



## schnitzeljagt (16. Juni 2013)

...wahrscheinlich nur weilde kein helm aufhattest und keen licht an der zwille... harr, harr...

der dunkle meister... he, he....

gruesschen

der mic


----------



## ascena (16. Juni 2013)

Heute nachmittag habe ich das urspüngliche 29er entdeckt...im Hintergrund


----------



## chusma (17. Juni 2013)

Cloudy day. No rain 
I chose the left track...





...to get here:





Cheers,
Chus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (17. Juni 2013)

Afterworkride 



​


----------



## chusma (17. Juni 2013)

> Afterworkride


Nice bike...


Beforethestorm ride...
















Those clouds on the right...






Cheers,
Chus


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (18. Juni 2013)

Mein Arbeitsweg 



​


----------



## pottsblizz (18. Juni 2013)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Mein Arbeitsweg
> ]



Its a Long Way to Tipparary...


----------



## msony (18. Juni 2013)

Bei dem Arbeitsweg würde ich schon bestens gelaunt meine Schicht ab arbeiten.


----------



## ascena (18. Juni 2013)

Schöner Weg zur Arbeit, ist bei mir ähnlich. 
Ist auch ne gute Idee für einen Classic-Fred: "Mein *Classic-Bike *und ich auf dem Weg zur Arbeit"....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (19. Juni 2013)

Heute:

*Bayern, des samma mia

*Da es heute ein heißer Tag werden sollte, wurde verhätnismäßig früh gestartet, rauf zur Aueralm.





Zu einem Triple hat es nicht gereicht, zumindest nicht bei der Anzahl der Fahrer.





An der Aueralm nur ein Double, aber ein schönes.





Gefahren wurde natürlich auch









Schöner Trail mit allem was man will, vom Wurzelteppich über Holzbrücken mit Stufen und natürlich Schotter und Steine, alles schön trocken, so dass das Putzen heute ausfällt.

Noch ein paar Eindrücke, Tegernsee mit Brauhaus (großes Gebäude am linken Bildrand)





irgendein Bachlauf









Und natürlich Blümchen, Erdbeere um genau zu sein. Die Position wurde im GPS als POI angelegt.





Insgesamt dann doch 900HM und 50km.

Gruß, Paul und GErrit



​


----------



## schnitzeljagt (19. Juni 2013)

....leeeeeckaaa...., Paul und GErrit



habt ihr es gut !

gruesschen

der mic


----------



## coast13 (19. Juni 2013)

a Traum !!!  Glückwunsch euch beiden zu so ner Tour 

Wenigestens hab ich n Kasten "Tegernseer hell" hier 

Gruß

Frank


----------



## epic2006 (19. Juni 2013)

Ja Export dann, wenn ich so auf Deinen Wohnort schau (ist nur Spaß)

Die Tour war wirklich schön, fahr ich eigentlich immer mehrmals im Jahr in verschiedenen Varianten. Mit dem Wohnort muss man halt Glück haben oder das Glück es sich aussuchen zu können.

Auf dann, hab jetzt wieder zwei Tage Arbeitspause...also vom biken.

Gruß, GErrit


----------



## coast13 (19. Juni 2013)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Ja Export dann, wenn ich so auf Deinen Wohnort schau....



jaja, immer die Preißn, die s gute Bier wegtrinken 

Aber ich bring sicher das Leergut demnächst an der Quelle vorbei 

Gruß Frank


----------



## epic2006 (20. Juni 2013)

Cool, meld Dich dann mal, ist ja direkt bei mir um´s Eck. Und wenn´s nur auf ein Kaltgetränk an der Pilgerstätte ist.


----------



## coast13 (20. Juni 2013)

jepp, mach ich ! 

Gruß

Frank


----------



## robbi_n (20. Juni 2013)

Schöne Bilder....

Das hat mich grad dazu bewogen bei meinem Zaskar die Blackwall runter zu machen und gegen Die Smoke/Dart repro Version zu ersetzen....

Gefällt mir.....


----------



## pago79 (20. Juni 2013)

Das Zaskar kommt richtig gut in türkis
Mit dem neuen Fotoknipsomat muß ich dir recht geben.
Das Wasserfallbild ist super geworden.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## tomasius (20. Juni 2013)

@epic2006:



Und ich wohne in der absolut falschen Gegend. 

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coast13 (22. Juni 2013)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Cool, meld Dich dann mal, ist ja direkt bei mir um´s Eck. Und wenn´s nur auf ein Kaltgetränk an der Pilgerstätte ist.



Gerrit.. Erkenntnis von heute.... wir belassen s besser beim Tegernseer .......

Gruß

Frank


----------



## schnitzeljagt (23. Juni 2013)

Sonntag, 18:28 Uhr, Nordwestsachsen...  Tour pur...  

gruesse

der mic


----------



## cleiende (23. Juni 2013)

Nicht nur am Nachmittag....

Ich war mit einem der Jungs auf einem Sportfest in Viernheim und habe die Zeit genutzt. Gute 70km, fetter Seiten und Gegenwind und KEIN MTB. Die erste ernsthafte Tour seit Oktober war recht schmerzhaft.

Erstmal durch die Bronx, manche nennen es auch Mannheim, dann nach Norden zu einer recht bekannten Industriebrache





Danach via Lorsch zurück ins Stadion.
Schön wars, und die Ergebnisse meines Sohnes waren es auch.

Ein Eierfon ist echt keine Kamera....


----------



## cleiende (23. Juni 2013)

der Anhang fehlte noch


----------



## Syborg (23. Juni 2013)

cleiende schrieb:


> ...Erstmal durch die Bronx, manche nennen es auch Mannheim.....



hahahahahaa da war ich heute auch in Mannheim, aber den Spruch kannte ich noch nicht. Musste eben laut lachen. Ist schon was dran, aber Mannheim hat auch seine schönen Ecken. Übrigens schönes Rocky hast Du da.

Gruß Helmut


----------



## cleiende (23. Juni 2013)

Das weiss ich wohl, ich bin da auch öfter dienstlich unterwegs gewesen. Doch der Zustand der Strassen ist mittlerweile teils übler als in den USA und die zu einem grossen Teil leerstehenden US-Einrichtungen tragen ihr Bild zu dem Eindruck bei.


----------



## chusma (23. Juni 2013)

Rounded rock on the way to Penouta (Boal)

Cheers,
Chus







Cheers,
Chus


----------



## euphras (24. Juni 2013)

schnitzeljagt schrieb:


> Sonntag, 18:28 Uhr, Nordwestsachsen...  Tour pur...
> 
> gruesse
> 
> der mic



Hut ab! Ich wußte nicht, daß Du solche scharfen Geschosse in deinem Fuhrpark hast. Bitte mehr Bilder.


----------



## euphras (24. Juni 2013)

chusma schrieb:


> Rounded rock on the way to Penouta (Boal)
> 
> Cheers,
> Chus



As nearly always; you have the pleasure to live in a great landscape, Chus! 

Thanks for sharing those pictures with us!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chusma (25. Juni 2013)

euphras schrieb:


> As nearly always; you have the pleasure to live in a great landscape, Chus!
> 
> Thanks for sharing those pictures with us!



The pleasure is mine. I'm sorry about my crappy phone pics...
I have never uploaded any road photo as this is a MTB forum... until today. This is a pic of my everyday ride...
On the way back home, from Mieres to Oviedo via El Padrun. This slope is La Manzaneda. It witnessed Tony Rominger's breakaway to defeat Alex Zulle in 1993' Vuelta.
The bike is a '99 Litespeed Vortex, my only road bike.

Cheers,
Chus


----------



## chusma (25. Juni 2013)

That day Alex had crashed when downhilling La Cobertoria. Rain was hard. And he was short-sighted...
His bike stopped down a steep slope and he lost a lot of time trying to recover it. When journalists asked Zülle what had happened, he managed to say:
"Bicicleta, flores, culo duele"
It was his first season in Spain and he only knew a few words of spanish. If I had to say that in english or german, It would sound like this:
"Bike, flowers, ass hurts" "Bike, blumen, schmerzt ass"
What a great guy...
Cheers,
Chus


----------



## kaiser (27. Juni 2013)

Und ja - IRGENDWANN mach ich auch die Reflektoren ab. Aber bisher find ich es cool das Ding wie "right out of the shop" zu fahren.


----------



## chusma (27. Juni 2013)

Nice Kuwahara! 

Hot days are coming. The best option for a ride is the forest...
Cheers,
Chus


----------



## bademeisterpaul (28. Juni 2013)

Schon fast ne Woche her, im Schwarzwald:













und das Wetter war nicht wirklich schön.
Aber immerhin besser als vor 2 Jahren bei der gleichen bescheuerten Veranstaltung:


----------



## mauricer (28. Juni 2013)

Ultra Bike?

Das dritte Bild ist aber mal richtig gut, finde ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bademeisterpaul (28. Juni 2013)

Ja, Genau.
Und so langsam kann ich mich wieder bewegen. Ich war nicht so wirklich fit, bin noch kaum gefahren diese Saison
War eher so die Vorbereitung auf den kommenden Alpencross. Ich kann mich sonst immer so schwer motivieren.


----------



## ascena (28. Juni 2013)

cleiende schrieb:


> Nicht nur am Nachmittag....
> 
> ...dann nach Norden zu einer recht bekannten Industriebrache...



Da war dein turbo nur 5 km Luftlinie von meinem entfernt


----------



## 19Framework75 (29. Juni 2013)

Mal wieder mit dem alten FRAMEWORK-Gaul in der Ville unterwegs.

Gruß @ all Biker - Marco ;-)


----------



## chusma (30. Juni 2013)

Hi,
Back to Penouta (Boal)

 The dam of Grandas de Salime was built From 1948 until 1954. Clinker (zementklinker in german) and other materials arriving to the port of Navia were supplied via a 36km. cable car. On the first pic you can see some remains of a station.


----------



## stefan9113 (30. Juni 2013)

Hi Chus,

nice pics all the time


----------



## Captain_Secret (30. Juni 2013)

hehe...
hast ja ma de Fürst von unn zu Willisau um Trail getroffen...


----------



## stefan9113 (1. Juli 2013)

Höhenluft schnuppern











bis bald ...


----------



## Lamima (1. Juli 2013)

@stefan9113:

Sehr cooler Weg, wo ist der denn? Sieht für mich nach Urlaub aus 
Und welche Reifen sind das denn?


----------



## stefan9113 (1. Juli 2013)

Hi,

das sind Specialized Reifen, die Runde ist in der Nähe von Reit im Winkl.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## stefan9113 (2. Juli 2013)

so, heut mal weiter oben 







guggst Du 



bis bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnnyra (2. Juli 2013)

"Mountain Goat meets Manitou"



Beneidenswerte Aussichten.


----------



## chusma (2. Juli 2013)

Now those are great pics!
Where did you take them? A ski station?


Cheers,
Chus


----------



## euphras (3. Juli 2013)

First "real" ride through the east westphalian pampas...





...a refreshing moment....






...got too deep inside the jungle, welcome to the _Lost World_.  Dinosaurs everywhere....  






*ROARRRR*


----------



## DavidN (4. Juli 2013)

Hab' heute meinem Drahtesel auch mal wieder einen kleinen Ausritt gegönnt ...







1993er Trek 7000 Aluminum


Grüße in die Runde,

David


----------



## gtbiker (4. Juli 2013)




----------



## ph0 (5. Juli 2013)

Heimisches Geläuf














_ph0_


----------



## chusma (5. Juli 2013)

Nice day for a road ride...
Enjoy!








Cheers,
Chus


----------



## black-panther (6. Juli 2013)

Hey Chus, 
our Cameras seem to have the same problem 

Cheers, 
Chris


----------



## chusma (6. Juli 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> Hey Chus,
> our Cameras seem to have the same problem
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris



Seems I will have to buy a new one...

Cheers,
Chus


Any suggestion? Light, tough and also cheap...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (6. Juli 2013)

Sorry, absolutely no idea - haven't bought one for ages now. Lucky me I won the Ixus a few years ago...

User "Stuntzi", who is travelling around on his bike almost all year long, is quite satisfied with his Sony DSC-WX50, available for about 150,- Euro on Amazon. Is that cheap? At least it's the lowest model of the WX-Series.

Just looked around a little more and found a Canon Ixus 132 for 88,- Euro, doesn't sound bad imho.

Cheers, 
Chris


----------



## epic2006 (6. Juli 2013)

Heute:

*NEON*





Los ging es recht früh in Richtung Achensee, der Schlechtwettergarant aus München war mit seinem Neon zur gemeinsamen Flash-Tour angereist.





Ab auf den Juifen über die Falkenmoosalm





















Rad"fahren" war nicht überall drin, den O-Ton von Tony zu dieser Tragestelle kann ich hier nicht wiedergeben, da die Forensoftware das eh zensiert...





Oben angekommen und nur für´s Bild die warmen Jacken ausgezogen, ich hoffe auf Anerkennung wür diese Opferbreitschaft, es war echt ars**kalt









Der aufziehende eisige Wind hatte aber auch sein Gutes, es riss kurz auf:





Und nach einer weiteren Tragepassage über eine fast nicht trockene Weide lauerten auch schon die Wegelagerer auf uns:





Eingekehrt wurde in der Aquilla





Schlussendlich wurde wieder eingeladen und ich bin auch noch 15min zu spät zur Arbeit gekommen, die Kollegen haben saublöd geschaut als ich in voller Retromontur eingelaufen bin. Naja, seinen Ruf muss man ja verteidigen.





Eine schöne Tour mit angenehmem Mitfahrer, bis zum Nächsten, Gruß, Gerrit & Tony

Blümchen fehlt noch:




blauer Enzian, dem war es so kalt, dass er seine Blüte leider nicht geöffnet hatte.

.​


----------



## black-panther (6. Juli 2013)

Genial, danke für's Teilen


----------



## Captain_Secret (6. Juli 2013)

gloob da brauch einer Kurbel-Decal´s...wa... 

tolle Bilder...


----------



## euphras (6. Juli 2013)

Absolut geniale Bilder, Gerrit, ein fettes "*Danke*" fürs hier einstellen!


----------



## der_ulmer (6. Juli 2013)

epic2006 schrieb:


> *NEON*
> ​




Sehr schön wars! Ein zwei hab ich auch noch ... 

Los gings mit ner schönen Aussicht:






Dann der Meister in Action, beim Bedienen der Knipserette; soll ja keiner Denken hier gehts nut ums Radfahren:





Und zu guter letzt noch was zum Nachmachen, so laufen die Schuhe nicht voll Wasser und man behält zumindest trockene Füße:






Und dann noch die doch recht kleine Ausbeute an Schönwetterradlbildern aus den restlichen zwei Wochen Urlaub:

Irgendwo links obern hinter den Wolken verbirgt sich der Großglockner:





Auf diesem Sträßchen gings gen Gipfel:





Schon fast oben:





Wieder mal Richtung Großglockner:





Ausblick Richtung Zeller See:





Und wieder zu Hause angekommen, ging sich doch noch eine kleine Seerundfahrt aus ...





Leider hat es das Wetter die restlichen Tage nicht wirklich gut gemeint; naja Schlechtwetterfotos erspare ich euch lieber ;-)

Grüßle vom Schlechtwettergaranten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (6. Juli 2013)

wir waren heut auch wieder aber  aber Aufgrund der Örtlichkeit mit neuem Material


----------



## epic2006 (6. Juli 2013)

Einer geht noch, Blümchen und bikes:





Um den Großglockner scheint ja eine schöne Gegend zu sein, wird vorgemerkt. Das letzte Bild hat irgendwie was von Bilderbuch.

Tony, PN mir doch noch mal Deine Adresse, dann schick ich Dir die restlichen Bilder (ca. 60) in Originalgröße auf CD oder Stick, ausser Du wartest bis zur nächsten Schlechtwettertour

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## pago79 (6. Juli 2013)

Schöne Bilder mal wieder
Bin Heute auch wenig unterwegs gewesen.
Von Goslar rauf zur Okertalsperre



Dann über Altenau zum Torfhaus.
Von dort zur Eckertalsperre








Ca. 300m nach dem Fotospot hats mich gleich mal ordendlich geschmissen.
Naja ist halt nicht unbedingt Klassiker-revier.

Als Abschluß über Molkenhaus nach Bad harzburg und via R1 zurück nach Goslar.
Alles in allem knapp 70km und 4.30h reine Fahrzeit.
Schön wars, auch wenn mein Arm jetzt nicht mehr wirklich lecker aussieht...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## der_ulmer (6. Juli 2013)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> wir waren heut auch wieder aber  aber Aufgrund der Örtlichkeit mit neuem Material



Das sind schicke Bilder, wo war das denn, wenn man blöd fragen darf?!

Grüßle, Tony


----------



## stefan9113 (7. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

das war In den Dolomiten sie Sella Ronda Umrundung. 

Die Tour mit dem ManItou war die Brenner Grenzkamm Runde.

bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (7. Juli 2013)

​


----------



## Mottimaus (7. Juli 2013)

Jaaaa, tolles Wetter!
Und heute geht's weiter


----------



## kalihalde (7. Juli 2013)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> ​


 
Urlaub an der Ostsee oder Zieleinfahrt Fichkona ?


----------



## chusma (7. Juli 2013)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das war In den Dolomiten sie Sella Ronda Umrundung.
> 
> ...



When I saw your last set of pics I felt I had been there, something "familiar"...
I was there for a week three years ago, at Selva di Val Gardena. The most stunning landscape I -as a skier- have ever seen. Will have to try in summer as well...

Cheers,
Chus


Ps. Thanks for the info about the camera...


----------



## stefan9113 (7. Juli 2013)

Hi Chus,

ok, do this, maybe we ride a tour together 

Greetings Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkh99 (7. Juli 2013)

Traumhaftes Wetter in Berlin genutzt... und gleich für eine kleine Grunewald-Tour ausgenutzt


----------



## schallmauer (7. Juli 2013)

Wolkenloser Traumhimmel. 28 Grad, Die von östlich erfrisschende leichte Frischluftprise machte den Tag zum Traum für ein 80 Km Ausflug 






Unverhoft kommt oft. Eine sehr einladende Erfischung die gleich ausgenuztz wurde.



zum Glück sind diese Zeiten vorbei, aber noch ganz intressant für die Jugend.









Der Rückweg zerrte mehr als erwartet in den Beinen...


----------



## eddie74 (13. Juli 2013)

Chiemsee


----------



## epic2006 (14. Juli 2013)

Heute:

*Gleichteile*​

Geplant war eine Tour auf die Aueralm mit dem Vorsatz mal eine neue Variante der Abfahrt auszuprobieren. Der Tip kam von einem befreundeten Radlhändler und lautete wörtlich: "Noa wennst do oba fahst eher weng links und na bei de Bam nohat rechts einee, woast scho." Meine Frage: "Wo rein?" Antwort: "Is a wiaklich scheene Tour."

Alles klar, eindeutige Wegbeschreibung. Also am Vorabend ein Kartenprogramm bemüht, Tour geplant und auf´s Navi übertragen. 

Altbekannte Stelle:













Blick von der Aueralm:





Und nun kam der Tourtip ins Spiel. Navi raus, geplante Route aufgerufen und das Teil sagt irgendwo lang, nur nicht in die Richtung der Beschreibung. Der Mut hat uns verlassen, recht warm wars auch, also ab durch´s Steinbachtal Richtung Heimat.

















Und zu guter Letzt gab es ein leckeres, gekühltes Alkoholfreies:





Schön wars (sogar das Wetter), beim nächsten Mal vielleicht mit mehr Mut.

Gruß, GErrit und Tony

Blümchenbild vergessen:


----------



## ArSt (14. Juli 2013)

Ich war heute mal auf einer etwas längeren Tour: Von mir, an der Loisach entlang, Richtung Farchant:






Im Hintergrund der Kramerspitz. Direkt davor gehts heute rechts rauf zur Enning-Alm. Eine Stunde später, schon etwas höher:






Zu dem Einschnitt, in der Mitte hinten, gehts heute hinauf.
Nach ca. 700hm sieht es schon etwas anders aus:






Kurz vor der Enning-Alm ist der Weg etwas schmähler, und zum Glück auch schattig:






Nach genau 950hm ist das Ziel erreicht. Der Erste war ich heute nicht! 






Für Unterhaltung ist auch gesorgt:






Überraschenderweise gibt es da oben immer noch Schneefelder:






Da geht es heute wieder hinab: Feinster Singeltrail über nicht ganz 400hm zur Rotmoos-Alm!






Leider habe ich da kaum Bilder geschossen, wer da schon mal gefahren ist, versteht sicher warum. Ist jedenfalls genial!






Grandiose Ausblicke, meist direkt neben dem Abgrund:






Andere haben aber schon einen Film gedreht: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYtQRQuHDqw"]Enningalm MTB Singletrail HD - YouTube[/nomedia]
Es ist klar im Vorteil, wer sein Hinterrad versetzen kann! Von ca. 20 Kehren habe ich mindestens 5 geschoben, einmal hat's mich sogar gewaffelt. Federgabel sollte man schon haben, für mein altes Kuwahara mit den schmahlen Reifen, ist diese Stecke definitiv nichts!
An der Rotmoos-Alm ist dann Schluss mit lustig:






Hier gehts dann links weiter:






Auf Schotter von Graswang in Richtung Ettal:






Etwas Kultur am Wegesrand:






Am rechten Talgrund, im schattigen Wald, kurz vor Ettal:






Kloster Ettal:






Nach einer rasanten Teerabfahrt, den Ettaler Berg hinunter, bin ich links, kurz vor Oberau, abgezweigt, um über das Katzental noch ein paar schattige Höhenmeter mitzunehmen. Über Oberau:






Direkt unter diesem Aussichtspunkt ist das Oberauer Freibad:






Hier spuckt einen das schattige Katzental, nach einer schnellen Schotterabfahrt, wieder aus:






Dafür kommt dann wieder pralle Sonne:






Loisachtal Ende, rechts noch das Heimgartenmassiv:






Toll war's, aber auch richtig anstrengend: Ca. 1200hm auf ca. 70km verteilt. Jetzt hab ich "Nacken"!

Es grüßt Euch der Armin!


----------



## coast13 (14. Juli 2013)

Armin und Gerrit,

tolle Bilder, schöne Beschreibungen und zackige Runden 

Danke für s teilen !

Armin: da hätt ich auch Rücken !


Gruß

Frank


----------



## stefan9113 (14. Juli 2013)

Hallo Armin,

wir sollten mal ne Runde gemeinsam drehen . GAP steht demnächst auf dem Plan, Wettersteinrunde 1800 hm. Falls du Interesse hast, dann können wir ja mal per PN ....

Grüß
Stefan


----------



## epic2006 (14. Juli 2013)

Da wär ich wohl auch dabei, wenns genehm ist. Nur 1800HM sind bei meiner momentanen Verfassung nicht drin...obwohl, wo ein Wille, daist auch ein Weg. Also meldet euch gerne bei mir, wenns soweit ist.

Gruß, GErrit


----------



## stefan9113 (14. Juli 2013)

na na, das geht schon, die letzten Touren hatten über 2400, wir habens auch geschafft. Wobei die hm nicht unbedingt aussagefähig sind. Bie Brennertour hatte um die 1400 und war viel anstrengender als die Berchdesgadner Tour mit 2400. Wenns bei uns passt melden wir uns bei Dir.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (14. Juli 2013)

Wär schön, wenns klappt. Bei mir steht ja meist der blöde Schichtdienst im Weg, aber das ändert sich hoffentlich bald.

Bis denn.


----------



## ArSt (14. Juli 2013)

Da bin ich natürlich auch dabei, wenn ich bis dahin wieder fahren möchte!  Heute war es mir echt zu heiß, so etwas brauche ich nicht öfter. Die Wettersteinrunde kann auch eine satte Durststrecke werden!
Stefan, wenn Du fahren möchtest, schick mir vorher eine PM. Am Wochenende gehts bei mir eigentlich immer. Den Gerrit werde ich dann benachrichtigen. Übrigens, kennt ihr schon den Sebensee oberhalb von Ehrwald? Wenn's schon nicht für die ganze Runde langt, wäre das ein sehr lohnendes Ziel!
Oder gleich hiermit verbinden: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=544193?

Es grüßt Euch der Armin!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (14. Juli 2013)

Wirklich tolle Tour Armin. Und von Gerrit ganz ganz feine Fotos. Irgendwo hab ich was von ner neuen Kamera gelesen. Die haut wirklich sauber rein

Und jetzt, wo ich die Gegend so bisschen wenigstens in Natura kenne, bin ich umso neidischer, dass ich nicht mitfahren kann.


----------



## ArSt (14. Juli 2013)

Das mit der neuen Knipse hab ich auch irgendwo gelesen, macht wirklich tolle Bilder! Da ist meine Exilim und davor die Lumix ein alter Hut dagegen! Muss ich den Gerrit echt mal fragen, was das für eine ist.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (15. Juli 2013)

Also laut den EXIFs eine: 
Kamera NIKON 1 J2 

muss ich gleich mal googlen


----------



## dkh99 (15. Juli 2013)

Wenn ich Gerrits und Tonys Bilder so sehe, beneide ich Euch echt um Eure Orte. Ich war gestern auch mit dem Cyclone unterwegs. 58 km von Berlin nach Potsdam und zurück abgespult. Boaaa war das anstrengend. und das mit einer nur halbwegs funktionierenden Schaltung... Leider keine Bilder gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aspreti (15. Juli 2013)

@ArSt:
Bin von Eschenlohe über Oberau nach Ettal gefahren, die Alte Ettalstrasse am Gießenbach entlang. Der lose Schotter an der Steigung, kurz bevor man die Ettaler Bergstrasse kreuzt, hat mich wahnsinnig gemacht. Da drehen permanent die Reifen durch, ich hab einfach keinen Druck aufs Hinterrad bekommen. Habe dann den Reifendruck verringert, brachte aber auch nicht viel. Dafür ist die Abfahrt später ohen Federgabel und mit Cantis ein Traum 

Alex


----------



## nafetsgurk (16. Juli 2013)

wetter schön um 6:00 uhr früh + den ganzen tag...


----------



## user666 (17. Juli 2013)

ArSt schrieb:


> Wow, ist das ne tolle Gegend, Armin!
> 
> Da fällt mir auf: kurz vor dem Anstieg zur Reschbergwiesen (Foto)
> bist du ja direkt bei mir hinterm Haus vorbeigeradelt!
> ...


----------



## chusma (17. Juli 2013)

Hi,
Sunny, lazy day...






Cheers,
Chus


----------



## Linseneintopf (17. Juli 2013)

joa war gut... und Langeweile nach der Arbeit... da ich dort unter der WOche nicht weg komme mal die Gunst der Stunde genutzt...


----------



## user666 (17. Juli 2013)

Noch schnell eine Ode an die Enningalmtour von Armin-
auch wenn mein Radl nicht grad classic ist...

die Reschbergwiesn ganz, ganz früh am vorletzten Samstag.
Da schlief sogar noch der frühe Vogel, der sonst immer - naja, die Geschichte mit der Wurmfängerei eben.








Dafür war dieser Herr hier schon munter und machte auf der Forststraße seinen Morgenspaziergang - noch schnell alles erledigen, bevor die E-Bikes kommen...
Grüß Godzilla!











Dann wird es so langsam hell- warme Grüße aus 150.000.000km Entfernung - einer astronomische Einheit. Wer hier zur Mittagshitze hochfährt, dem kommt die Strecke genauso lang vor..










Nach dem letzten heftigen Anstieg (für den ich immer etwas Kraft aufhebe, um Ihn auch wirklich durchzufahren)  _anekdotenmodus ein:
das Hüttenteam freut sich natürlich über die steigende Touri-Zahl, die auf Ihren E-bikes stolz den Berg hierherauf erklimmen. Leider war es wohl des Öfteren schon so, dass die Neue Generation-E dann hier Oben steht und keine Ahnung hat, wie man denn mit so einem schicken Fahrrad wieder Bergab fährt, ohne zu stürzen... _anekdotenmodus aus.









Und da ist sie nun, die Enningalm!
Wer ganz genau hinsieht, wird dort noch keine einzige Spur eines Bikes 
entdecken können- Ennigalm NOS, sozusagen.
Ein seltener Anblick bei schönem Wetter.





Vielen Dank für Eure aufmerksamkeit


----------



## msony (17. Juli 2013)

Meine Aufmerksamkeit hast du ,super Fotos.KLASSE!!


----------



## mubi (18. Juli 2013)

user666 schrieb:


> Dafür war dieser Herr hier schon munter und machte auf der Forststraße seinen Morgenspaziergang - noch schnell alles erledigen, bevor die E-Bikes kommen...
> Grüß Godzilla!



ist der echt oder aus plastik?


----------



## metabaron24 (18. Juli 2013)

1A Bilder!!


----------



## user666 (18. Juli 2013)

Den hab ich immer dabei, wenn ich irgendwohin fahre..
Quatsch, der ist natürlich echt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (18. Juli 2013)

Arbeitsweg 



​


----------



## black-panther (18. Juli 2013)

@Linseneintopf @user666

Wirklich tolle Fotos!
Schön, dass hier in letzter Zeit soviel Schönes gezeigt wird!

Daniel, verbaust du eigentlich grundsätzlich keine Flaschenhalter? Ich habe in meiner Wühlkiste letztens einen schönen Wheeler Alu-FlaHa gesehen, mit eingestanztem Schriftzug; und wenn ich jetzt dein Wheeler so sehe... 
Übrigens immer hammer Farben in deinen Bildern, wie bringst du die so zum Leuchten? Bearbeitest du nach?


----------



## black-panther (18. Juli 2013)

Sunrise


----------



## Deleted 30552 (18. Juli 2013)

user666 schrieb:


> Grüß Godzilla!



hab mal schnell gegoogelt, weil mir ein Molch bzw Salamander in schwarzer Lackierung hier in Thüringen noch nie begegnet ist. Es ist ein Alpensalamander


----------



## user666 (18. Juli 2013)

Ich dachte erst, es wäre ein Feuersalamander, halt ohne die gelben Flecken.
Ist aber ein Alpensalamander, stimmt!
Wo in Thüringen hast du denn da gesucht- ich komme ursprünglich aus der Nähe von Schmalkalden


----------



## Deleted 30552 (18. Juli 2013)

hab in Schmalkalden studiert. Wohne in Suhl


----------



## Klein-Holgi (18. Juli 2013)

Matze010 schrieb:


> hab mal schnell gegoogelt, weil mir ein Molch bzw Salamander in schwarzer Lackierung hier in Thüringen noch nie begegnet ist. Es ist ein Alpensalamander



Ich hab die letztens trotz ihrer Seltenheit reichlich auf dem Pionierweg oberhalb Kochelsee getroffen. Man musste bei jedem 2. Schritt aufpassen, dass man sie nicht trifft. 

...der einzige Bezug zum Thema ist allerdings, dass die "Sitzgelegenheit" des Tierchens zu ArSt gehört - ansonsten war ich YT-mäßig dort unterwegs...

Ich hab ihn als Bergsalamander kennengelernt....und jetzt gelesen, dass er giftige Hautdrüsen hat  
Armin, alles klar bei Dir?


----------



## user666 (18. Juli 2013)

Matze010 schrieb:


> hab in Schmalkalden studiert. Wohne in Suhl


 

Studiert hab ich nicht- Studentenausweis hatte ich trotzdem- ohne kam man so schlecht in den Studentenclub..

Es folgt ein bisschen Werbung in eigener Sache:

Schmalkalden:


----------



## chusma (18. Juli 2013)

chusma schrieb:


> Hi,
> Sunny, lazy day...
> 
> Cheers,
> Chus


 
Wrong pic...
This is the right one.
Have a nice summer,
Chus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (19. Juli 2013)

Das Wetter war herrlich...bisschen zu heiß sogar für 900 Hm, aber wenn ich das alte Hemdchen schonmal raushole, dann muss es auch ein Gipfelbild sein 

...denkt Euch das Fahrrad einfach weg


----------



## euphras (19. Juli 2013)

Matze010 schrieb:


> hab in Schmalkalden studiert. Wohne in Suhl



Bergakademie SK?


----------



## Learoy (19. Juli 2013)

Die Abendsonne für eine Runde Havelchaussee und Grunewald genutzt:

Da gings lang: 



Und damit war ich unterwegs:


----------



## msony (20. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen
Die letzten Tage war es ziemlich heiss im Pott.
In meiner direkten Umgebung lässt sich eine Runde von ca.12 Kilometern drehen ohne länger auf Asphalt fahren zu müssen und möglichst viel Schatten mitzunehmen.
Erstmal die Halde hoch.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halde_Rheinelbe









Danach durch den Zechenwald Rheinelbe.
http://www.ruhrgebiet-industriekultur.de/halde_rheinelbe.html
Die steilen Hänge sind beliebt bei Crossbike-Fahrern!(Geiler Spruch)
Übrigens gibt es auf der Halde ziemlich heftige Singletrails.





Wieder zu Hause angekommen,das Rad wechseln und nochmal die selbe Runde gedreht.
Turm mit blauen Licht,Unterkunft für die Fledermäuse.




Skulpturenwald.









Schönes Wochenende 
Markus


----------



## black-panther (20. Juli 2013)

Weg zur Arbeit


----------



## msony (20. Juli 2013)

Chris,ich muss immer an den Mäd denken,wenn ich dein Rad sehe.
Schönes Teil.
LG Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (20. Juli 2013)

Hey Markus, 
aber noch nichts gegen deine Räder, schöne Bilder 
Wo ist Mad-P eigentlich, das Xizang muss doch mal fertig werden  (hier redet der richtige... Glashaus und so...)

Grüße
Chris


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (20. Juli 2013)

Arbeitswegbilder  

Der Arbeitstag geht ganz anders los wenn man mit dem Bike fährt


----------



## opi13 (20. Juli 2013)




----------



## Klein-Holgi (20. Juli 2013)

Einkaufsweg:


----------



## stefan9113 (20. Juli 2013)

so, traumhaftes Wetter, SOMMER, deshalb sind wir sehr früh gefahren, bevor einem der Hitzschlag trift.


----------



## Budderbrezn (20. Juli 2013)

msony schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> Die letzten Tage war es ziemlich heiss im Pott.
> In meiner direkten Umgebung lässt sich eine Runde von ca.12 Kilometern drehen ohne länger auf Asphalt fahren zu müssen und möglichst viel Schatten mitzunehmen.
> Erstmal die Halde hoch.
> ...



Mensch die Rocky Bilder auf der Halde hab ich doch erst auf Facebook gesehen 

Die Halde ist bei mir umme Ecke


----------



## msony (20. Juli 2013)

[Mensch die Rocky Bilder auf der Halde hab ich doch erst auf Facebook gesehen 

Die Halde ist bei mir umme Ecke [/QUOTE]

Was fährst du?
Wo wohnst du?


----------



## ArSt (20. Juli 2013)

Weil morgen noch eine Tour mit dem Gerrit ansteht, heute mal etwas zurückhaltender. Ist ja auch etwas warm im Moment.
Tour zur Wallgauer Alm.

Die letzten Meter sind schon arg steil, ist wieder so eine Teststrecke für Palominos (Gruß an den Holger!):






Dafür ist es auf der Alm dann umso schöner:











Da ich heute etwas "fotofaul" war (morgen wahrscheinlich mehr!), hier noch ein paar nette Eindrücke aus dem Net: http://www.all-mountain.de/estergebirge/wallgauer_alm/wallgauer_alm.htm

Es grüßt Euch der Armin!


----------



## chusma (20. Juli 2013)

Heat and sea mist today...







Cheers,
Chus


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (21. Juli 2013)

Ziegenausfahrt 


Anfangs noch sauber:





später doch recht staubig 











​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coast13 (21. Juli 2013)

Hi,

nachdem ich gestern eh im obersten Oberfranken war, heute mal auf dem Rückweg n Abstecher ins Fichtelgebirge gemacht .

Ein paar Eindrücke.....






Mit "klassischer " Navigation :





















































Scheee war s, wenn auch heiss und die ein, zwei Bier und Ziggies zuviel gestern Abend spürbar

Schönen Sonntag noch !

Gruß

Frank


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (21. Juli 2013)

Heute mal der Merlin Renner 



















​


----------



## B4sT1 (21. Juli 2013)

*Erste Ausfahrt und es passt wie angegossen! *


----------



## epic2006 (21. Juli 2013)

Heute:

*Grauzone*





Unterwegs war ich heute mit dem Armin. Da er scheinbar der Einzige hier ist, der auch gerne mal auf klassischen twentyn**er-Vorgängern unterwegs ist. Lars, Du musst stark sein, heute nur "Alleinfahrfahrräder".





Es ging die lange Runde von der Basis an der Isar entlang zu Sylvensteinsee, über das Schronnbachtal zur Geschiebesperre und retour. Bilder:









Der Armin cheatet übrigens, 18ner Kettenblatt





An den unerreichbaren Gumpen sind wir auch wieder vorbeigekommen





und nen Platten gabs auch













Insgesamt 70km und 550 HM, da war ich dankbar über die großen Räder. War mal wieder schön, auf meinem Erstbesitzer Bike durch die Gegend zu gondeln, da fühlt man sich gleich wieder wie 18.

Schön wars, nächstes Mal wieder auf 26",

Gruß, Gerrit & Armin​


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (21. Juli 2013)

Schöne Bilder Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (21. Juli 2013)

Danke Frank, kann ich so nur zurückgeben


----------



## coast13 (21. Juli 2013)

ja, echt superschöne (Moment)Aufnahmen !

Gruß

Frank


----------



## euphras (21. Juli 2013)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Der Armin cheatet übrigens, 18ner Kettenblatt



Was auch bezeichnend für Armins technischen Perfektionismus ist; Gummistopfen in allen Gewinden.  

Top Bilder, Gerrit!


----------



## aspreti (21. Juli 2013)

user666 schrieb:


> Dafür war dieser Herr hier schon munter und machte auf der Forststraße seinen Morgenspaziergang - noch schnell alles erledigen, bevor die E-Bikes kommen...
> Grüß Godzilla!



Sein Kumpel war auf dem Weg zur Reintalangerhütte, Bier holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oppaunke (22. Juli 2013)

Jungfernfahrt im Unterholz bei bestem Wetter!






Drop von der Drachenfliegerrampe..?






nee, zu warm...






Gruß,
Christian


----------



## ArSt (22. Juli 2013)

Da Gerrits neue Knipse bedeutend bessere Aufnahmen macht, wie das mir zur Verfügung stehende Equipment, habe ich mich bei unserem gestrigen Trekking-Ausflug mit den Fotos etwas zurück gehalten. Also nur ein paar zur Ergänzung:

Letzter Service 






Der "Meister" beim Kreieren seiner Bildkompositionen:






Kurzer Zwischenservice, aber wirklich nur kurz: Gestern hatten scheinbar alle Bremsen, die es in den Bergen eigentlich normal nur selten gibt, Ausgang!






Und dieses Foto habe ich eigentlich (und unbemerkt auch der Gerrit ) speziell für den guten coast13 gemacht: In Erinnerung an schöne, alte Analogbilder aus genau diese Gegend, und mit ähnlich alten Bikes. Danke an den Frank aus Franken!






Heiß und staubig war's, schön war's: Danke Gerrit! 

Es grüßt der Armin!


----------



## coast13 (22. Juli 2013)

Hallo Armin !

stimmt, da war ja vor nem viertel Jahrhundert was !!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8681471&postcount=1

Hab vielen Dank !!!

Gruß

Frank

P.S. Urlaub naht


----------



## ArSt (22. Juli 2013)

Genau dieses Bild von Dir, habe ich immer wieder vor Augen, wenn ich Sylvenstein höre!
Mensch, wer hat denn damals schon den Foto zum Radeln mitgeschleppt? Ich nicht!

Es grüßt der Armin!


----------



## epic2006 (22. Juli 2013)

ArSt schrieb:


> Kurzer Zwischenservice, aber wirklich nur kurz: Gestern hatten scheinbar alle Bremsen, die es in den Bergen eigentlich normal nur selten gibt, Ausgang!



Reparatur unter erschwerten Bedingungen! Immerhin hab ich keinen Stich abbekommen, aber geflogen sind die Quälgeister.... Da darf ich nur an den Versuch des Fotografierens an der Reiseralm erinnern: Armin: " Oh ist das schön hier, da muss ich unbedingt ein Foto machen!" Kurz angehalten. Armin: " Egal, lass uns bloß schnell weiterfahren, zu viele Bremsen! Das ist das Foto nicht wert" Zu dem Zeitpunkt waren wir dann schon von eienr schwarzen Wolke dieser Quälgeister umgeben, ab 30km/h konnten sie dann aber nicht mehr mithalten

Hier noch das Foto um das es gegangen wäre (von einer der letzten Touren):




Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## black-panther (22. Juli 2013)

Geniale Bilder mal wieder, danke euch beiden!
Interessante Schweißarbeit der GT-Plakette am Oberrohrabschluss 

Grüße
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coast13 (22. Juli 2013)

ArSt schrieb:


> ..Mensch, wer hat denn damals schon den Foto zum Radeln mitgeschleppt? Ich nicht!
> 
> Es grüßt der Armin!


 
ich hatte halt damals schon bei _Auslands_reisen immer nen Foto mit 

Gruß
Frank(e)


----------



## aspreti (22. Juli 2013)

Heute mit Luxxor auf die Kastenalm ....

Das Fat Chance blieb zu Hause, dafür durfte mein Bonty raus (Bridgestone hat Ruhetag)






Das Wetter hat gepasst







Sportliches Fahren war angesagt um Luxxor etwas entgegensetzen zu können






An der Kastenalm hatten wir uns ein Stärung verdient








Und die Elektrolyte mussten wieder rein






Feine Tour


----------



## ArSt (22. Juli 2013)

Kastenalm! Isarursprung? Da kann's heiß sein! Und staubig!

Es grüßt der Armin!


----------



## aspreti (22. Juli 2013)

Staubig wars allerdings, Luxxor putzt schon . Ich warte den nächsten Regen ab und stell's dann raus, kann laut Wetterbericht noch dauern 

Richtig, Kastenalm, war relativ wenig los. Wir hatten nur ein Schloß vergessen, um die Räder am Gatter abzuschliessen, aber wer klaut schon ein GT, Alu ist ja so billig geworden.


----------



## luxxor (22. Juli 2013)

Und wie es gestaubt hat wenn man einen wilden Alex 
auf Blutdoping vor sich herradeln hat. 
Ich war zwei mal kurz vorm umdrehen hehe


----------



## Maternus (23. Juli 2013)

Heute mal wieder das Parkpre aus seinem Verlies befreit


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (23. Juli 2013)

Auf dem Weg zur Arbeit 



​


----------



## ArSt (23. Juli 2013)

Der Frank: Jeden Tag ein anders einstauben! 
Bist aber noch nicht durch? Das schöne Wetter soll noch anhalten! 

Es grüßt der Armin!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (23. Juli 2013)

Nee Armin, ein paar Tage komm ich noch rum  Hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter noch etwas so. Postet bitte weiter Bilder Jungs, das motiviert 
Grüße Franky


----------



## whoa (23. Juli 2013)

Ich hab gestern dann auch mal ein Foto geschossen, um zu beweisen, dass ich in der Lage bin den richtigen Gang einzulegen. 







Ach ja und wehe einer lacht über unsere "Berge"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (23. Juli 2013)

Die Gänge des Slingshot sieht man ja gar nicht 

Fliegt die originale Gabel des Element zufällig noch irgendwo rum? 

Grüße
Chris


----------



## whoa (23. Juli 2013)

Ich glaube nicht. Ich weiß zudem nichtmal welche die originale wäre.


----------



## black-panther (23. Juli 2013)

Marzocchi Bomber Z3 in Farbe des Hinterbaus


----------



## GT-Sassy (23. Juli 2013)

Kleine Abendrunde mit den 83´Ross


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (24. Juli 2013)

Sommer ist schon etwas ganz Feines 



​


----------



## epic2006 (24. Juli 2013)

Jupp, da passt der feine Sommer zum feinen Rad.


----------



## Maternus (26. Juli 2013)

Großartig


----------



## stefan9113 (26. Juli 2013)

Traumwetter, ride on .... 




bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## chusma (26. Juli 2013)

Hi,
Lucky me, this pics are taken 500m. from home. This is where I use to test my bikes. 15km east and 20 km westwards of singletrack heaven.































Cheers,
Chus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (27. Juli 2013)

Very lucky you!


----------



## Rockyman (27. Juli 2013)

Wow! 
That`s a wonderfull place to live ! I like this trails with a view to the sea!
Which region in Spain is it?

Cheers


----------



## chusma (27. Juli 2013)

This is Asturias -Northern Spain- and the path follows the coastal line from Navia to Barayo (eastwards) or to Viavélez (westwards). It is a sort of merry-go-round, always up and down. The best place for a Singlespeed.
I know it is really nice, but I prefer the longer climbs and variety of tracks of the innerland.
I will upload a better set of pics one of these days.
My wife is from here, so lucky me twice!

Cheers,
Chus


----------



## Rockyman (28. Juli 2013)

Thanx for the informations Chus.

May be I try this trail sometimes. It`s really nice to find such a trail at the holydays. If you like some interesting longclimbs and downhills: Welcome to Switzerland  





Cheers,  Stefan


----------



## aspreti (28. Juli 2013)

Nach einer Bike- Tour gibt's nichts besseres als Duschen.


----------



## black-panther (28. Juli 2013)

Brötchen/Semmeln/Weckerln holen am Morgen des heißesten Tages des Jahres





mit Blick über Wien


 

und kurzem Treppengehopse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SimplonDotNet (28. Juli 2013)

...die Kleine hat vier Mal so viel Federweg wie ich


----------



## Linseneintopf (28. Juli 2013)

nicht unbeding geländetauglich aber vintage...

Trek 2100 Composite... frisch gereinigt und gewaxt.... ja ja Lenkerband wird noch getauscht.... und kurz vorm Unwetter nochmal schnell ein paar Bilder gemacht...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (28. Juli 2013)

SimplonDotNet schrieb:


> ...die Kleine hat vier Mal so viel Federweg wie ich



 Schwebt der "Anhänger" oder sieht das nur so aus? Was ist das denn?


----------



## coast13 (28. Juli 2013)

dürfte der hier sein...n ähnliches Model hatte damals n Freund von mir....wirklich top !


----------



## schnitzeljagt (28. Juli 2013)

habich auch gedacht...     star wars oder was?!    he, he....



Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Schwebt der "Anhänger" oder sieht das nur so aus? Was ist das denn?


----------



## SimplonDotNet (29. Juli 2013)

schnitzeljagt schrieb:


> habich auch gedacht...     star wars oder was?!    he, he....



Hier der Beweis, dass der Anhänger nicht schwebt


----------



## Klein-Holgi (29. Juli 2013)

Ich dacht schon...gab ja genug wirre Konstruktionen wie Softride, aber bei dem langen Hebel wollte ich es einfach nicht glauben. Nu bin ich aber beruhigt


----------



## gtbiker (29. Juli 2013)

http://www.wiesmann-bikes.de/trailer.htm
gelle


----------



## Stahlpabst (29. Juli 2013)

Sonntag morgen in Eppendorf bei Starbucks....


----------



## tigern (29. Juli 2013)

Das Wetter war schön, nur ein bisschen zuviel Sand...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euphras (30. Juli 2013)

Spontane Tour nach der Arbeit mit dem Tourenrad:





Ein alter Bekannter, den ich im Roggenfeld gefunden habe...









Fast zehn Jahre Arbeit, gehaßt, geliebt, verflucht und bewundert...

...Wiedersehen in freier Wildbahn (zum dritten Mal seit 20 Jahren).


----------



## schnegg314 (30. Juli 2013)

Mutterkorn...?!


----------



## punkti (4. August 2013)

Hallo
Ich soll Euch schöne Gruesse vom Zwangsurlauber ausrichten.
Er nutzt die Zeit jetzt endlich mal für was sinnvolles und radelt mit seiner Mama.






Gruss und Glückauf
Kerstin


----------



## ArSt (4. August 2013)

Wow, der Michl radelt? Kann er das noch? 

Ich wünsch Euch viel Spass, es grüßt der Armin!


----------



## robbi_n (4. August 2013)

Paar Tage schon her , trotzdem ne schöne Runde auf dem Alten Ding verbracht.....


----------



## punkti (5. August 2013)

Hallo Armin
Die gefrästen hochglanzpolierten und auf minimalste Gewicht getrimmten stütztrãder hat er vor dem Foto demontiert
Gruss kerstin


----------



## Rubik (5. August 2013)

Heute war schön! Morgen soll's gegen Abend donnern und regnen...  Dann bleibt mir aber die Möglichkeit das Bike zu putzen und zu polieren. ;-)


----------



## ArSt (6. August 2013)

punkti schrieb:


> Hallo Armin
> Die gefrästen hochglanzpolierten und auf minimalste Gewicht getrimmten stütztrãder hat er vor dem Foto demontiert
> Gruss kerstin


 
Hätte ich auch so gemacht! 

Und für's Foto die Sattelstütze vom unteren Anschlag bis maximal nach oben herausgezogen! 

Es grüßt der Armin!


----------



## euphras (8. August 2013)

Stahlpabst schrieb:


> Sonntag morgen in Eppendorf bei Starbucks....



Immer wieder überraschend und schön zu sehen, wie gut diese alten Rahmen auch mit schlanken Reifen aufgebaut aussehen! 






Kleine Feierabendrunde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubik (8. August 2013)

Heute war das Wetter so lala, also statt eine Feierabendrunde zu drehen, mal eine Runde joggen gewesen. ;-)


----------



## IHateRain (9. August 2013)

Unterwegs mit DER Trailrakete:





Ich war so positiv überrascht; Bergauf als auch Bergab dermaßen agil und wendig - absolute Spitze  

Mineralienzufuhr unterwegs - ganz wichtig!





Kein Witz: Mitten auf der Waldautobahn zwei bekannte, großzügig bebilderte Magazine leichtbekleideter Damen MIT Taschentuch!





Nach tollen 37 Km: Plattfuß 1,5 Km vor Zuhause ; also noch 20 Min. Spaziergang gratis 





Stets gute Fahrt
IHateRain


----------



## Horst Link (9. August 2013)

Vor zwei Wochen auf Rügen...


----------



## epic2006 (10. August 2013)

Heute im Harz, wegen Wetterumschwung dann doch nur eine kurze Tour nach Hahnenklee und retour. Ausblic vom Steinberg auf Goslar:





Gruß, Gerrit und Lars


----------



## Lamima (11. August 2013)

Zwar nicht heute nachmittag, aber immerhin noch aus dieser Woche


----------



## epic2006 (11. August 2013)

Heute gab´s nur eine kleine Stadtrunde, quasi auf den Pfaden der Jugend...













Gruß, Gerrit und Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (12. August 2013)

Schöne Fotos...schöne Räder...aber hab ich was verpasst, Gerrit, dass Du ein KLEIN so schön in Szene setzt?



epic2006 schrieb:


> Klein mag ich nicht, weil es meiner Meinung nach Mainstream ist und jeder eins will, vor allem bei den Klassikern. Technisch, funktional und optisch sind die schon toll, ist eher eine persönliche Ego-Sache meinerseits...



...aber ich bin ja am Samstag auch mit nem Cannondale Fahrer unterwegs gewesen Allerdings bei den YT und es hat einige meiner Vorurteile relativiert

...gute Fahrt weiterhin.


----------



## epic2006 (12. August 2013)

Lars mag seine Kleins und freut sich darüber, schöne Fotos davon zu sehen. Das "Mögen" bezieht sich bei mir auch eher auf das Besitzen.

Heute Abend gibt es die nächsten Tourbilder, versprochen.


----------



## epic2006 (12. August 2013)

Heute:

*Montags Ruhetag*

Heute sollte es über den Burgberg zu den Kästeklippen und über den Ziegerücken wieder gen Heimat gehen. Kurz hinter Bad Harzburg eine etwas verwirrende Beschilderung:





Ja, was soll man wohl auf einem Waldweg erwarten.... Kamele?





Wieder rauf auf die Bikes und auf den Burgberg bei Bad Harzburg:









Aussicht über den Vorharz:





Und Äktschion:









Dann wurde das Wetter langsam lausig..





...und lausiger





Für das Hüttendach diente wohl ein Nudelsieb als Konstruktionsvorlage, aber kaum eine Stunde später war der ärgste Regen vorbei.

Zum Ruhetag: mir wurde eine Brotzeit im Kästehaus zugesichert, für uns in Bayern ja eine ganz normale Sache auf dem Berg was zu essen zu bekommen. Na egal, montags gibt es im Harz halt nix. Wir hatten auf jeden Fall keinen Ruhetag, sondern 1097HM auf 50km.

Spaß gehabt, bis zum Nächsten!
​


----------



## NuckChorris (12. August 2013)

Schöne Bilder, absolut!
Gerrit, eine "nichtklassische" Frage: Welchen Halter benutzt du für das Garmin, ich bin auch immer noch ein bisschen am rumprobieren?

Grüße,
Nuckchorris!


----------



## IHateRain (12. August 2013)

Schön mal ein Moonrise in Aktion zu sehen 

Stets gute Fahrt
IHateRain


----------



## pago79 (12. August 2013)

Noch mehr äkschn...


----------



## Captain_Secret (13. August 2013)

Kette ist 2 Glieder zu kurz...ich weiss...schon verlängert...


----------



## aggressor2 (13. August 2013)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Vor zwei Wochen auf Rügen...



genial! 
das wird mal ein guter singlespeedfahrer


----------



## Splatter666 (13. August 2013)

Moin!

Hat mich schon gewundert, dass zu DEM Bild niemand nen Kommentar abgegeben hat 


> das IST SCHON ein guter singlespeedfahrer


Der Gesichtsausdruck is klasse 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## Trek-Maniac (13. August 2013)

Stahlpabst schrieb:


> Sonntag morgen in Eppendorf bei Starbucks....



Das Schloss an dem Klein ist nicht ernst gemeint, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (13. August 2013)

Heute nur eine kleine Fotorunde, keine 10km.









Gruß, Gerrit und Lars


----------



## euphras (14. August 2013)

Trek-Maniac schrieb:


> Das Schloss an dem Klein ist nicht ernst gemeint, oder?



Wenn man in Sichtweite sitzt und gut zu Fuß ist, sicher geeignet...


----------



## argh (14. August 2013)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Heute nur eine kleine Fotorunde, keine 10km.



Zehn Kilometer vom Harz an den Strand... Respekt!


----------



## epic2006 (14. August 2013)

Heute:

*Bayern aus der Konserve*

Irgendein Tourismusexperte war wohl der Meinung, mal so eine "richtige" bayerische Alm in den Harz stellen zu müssen. Nachdem ich nun die letzten zwei Besuche nur dran vorbeigefahren bin, wollten wir es heute mal wissen: guad oda ea ned so...





ea ned so, obwoi so richtig schlecht woas a ned. Immerhin gabs lätscherten Kaiserschmarrn und was ein Russn ist wussten sie auch (wobei Krombacher Weizen keine Basis darstellt) egal.





Bayern gibt´s halt nur in Bayern, Punkt. Gefahren sind wir natürlich auch, rund um den Steinberg, von den schönen flowigen Trails gibts keine Bilder, da wollte ich durchfahren. Blick vom Steinbergturm (mittelalterlicher Wachturm) nach Südwesten:





Blick über die Granetalsperre:





Gruß, GErrit und Lars

​


----------



## black-panther (15. August 2013)

epic2006 schrieb:


> (wobei Krombacher Weizen keine Basis darstellt)




Ich habe letztens auch nicht schlecht gestaunt, als wir neben der Frauenkirchen in Dresden ein original Augustiner-Brauhaus entdeckten - aber bis auf den Dialekt hat's gepasst


----------



## epic2006 (16. August 2013)

Heute:

*Sie haben Ihr Ziel erreicht!*

Der Ein oder Andere wird ja den Leichtbaucontest zwischen Lars und mir verfolgt haben, nun ist eben das Ziel erreicht und wir sind die erste richtige Tour mit den "Kontrahenten" gefahren, rund um Goslar, viele Trails, ca. 30km:





Messpunkt: FAT Ti: 9,19kg Xizang: 9,68kg jeweils im gezeigten Setup.













Eine Idee für den nächsten Contest reift gerade, wird aber wenn überhaupt noch etwas dauern. Derweil ein großes Dankeschön für die rege Teilnahme und die Denkanstöße und Lösungshilfen.

Gruß, Gerrit und Lars
.​


----------



## joines (16. August 2013)

Ich komme mir damit zwar vor wie ein Gratulant bei den Bundesjugendspielen, bei welchen ja alle Kinder Gewinner sind, aber trotzdem: Gratulation an euch beide! Da habt ihr wunderschöne Räder zusammengesteckt! 



> Eine Idee für den nächsten Contest reift gerade, ...


Wie wäre es dieses Mal mit dem schwersten Stahlrahmenaufbau?


----------



## whoa (16. August 2013)

joines schrieb:


> Wie wäre es dieses Mal mit dem schwersten Stahlrahmenaufbau?


Yeah, da hätt ich Chancen!


----------



## euphras (16. August 2013)

Fast neues altes Rad und neue Photocamera ("Cam")...





...endlich mal ein großer (digitaler) Sensor...










Wasserschloß Vinsebeck






Schloß Thienhausen






Sonnenblumen (_Helianthus_)










Wegwarte (_Cichorium intybus_)






Distel (_Cirsium spec._) mit flugfähigen Samen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (16. August 2013)

Sauber Patrick,du alter Pflanzenkenner.
Ich glaub ,ich brauch auch mal ne Camera.
Respekt Markus


----------



## ArSt (16. August 2013)

Toll Patrick! Was hast Du jetzt für eine Knipse?
Die letzten vier Aufnahmen würde sich sogar meine Frau mit Begeisterung ansehen. Die davor, mit den Rädern, interessieren sie allerdings nicht die Bohne.

Es grüßt Dich der Armin!

P.S.: Ist Dein Postfach frei? Müsste Dir mal was schreiben.


----------



## black-panther (16. August 2013)

msony schrieb:


> Ich glaub ,ich brauch auch mal ne Camera.


!Dito!


----------



## euphras (16. August 2013)

ArSt schrieb:


> Toll Patrick! Was hast Du jetzt für eine Knipse?
> Die letzten vier Aufnahmen würde sich sogar meine Frau mit Begeisterung ansehen. Die davor, mit den Rädern, interessieren sie allerdings nicht die Bohne.
> 
> Es grüßt Dich der Armin!



Vielen Dank, Armin!

edit: ist nun doch eine NEX-6 geworden, keine Fuji, keine Panasonic, keine Olympus. In erster Linie wegen dem großen APS-C Sensor (im Vergleich zu four/thirds), dem elektronischen OLED Sucher, dem klappbaren Display (Makroaufnahmen von Pflanzen auf Bodenebene ("waist level")) und der Möglichkeit, reichlich "Altglas" (bei mir in erster Linie Minolta MC/MD) anzuschließen. 



> P.S.: Ist Dein Postfach frei? Müsste Dir mal was schreiben.



Yep, ist frei!


----------



## gtbiker (19. August 2013)

Gestern war ich nicht mit dem Rad unterwegs, sondern in der Luft als Beisitzer einer Robin DR400-180 mit, wie der Name schon vermuten lässt, 180 Pferdestärken an Bord. 
Ein Flug über die Heimat, die Schwäbische Alb, hin zum Bodensee und wieder retour.

Volltanken, den Motor warmlaufen lassen, ab auf die Startbahn und Vollgas in die Luft.
Instrumentencheck, alles im grünen Bereich. 





Blick über das durch die Bildmitte verlaufende, durch steile Felsen gekennzeichnete, Donautal, bis hin zu den am Horizont erkennbaren Basaltkegeln des Hegaus. Links der Hohentwiel, rechterhand der Hohenkrähen.





Kleines idyllisch gelegenes Gehöft im Donautal bei Thiergarten. Die Donau hat sich hier so steil in den Weißjura-Kalk eingeschnitten, dass die Straße immer mal wieder durch kleine Tunnel geführt werden muss.





Schloss Werenwag im Oberen Donautal. Das Trinkwasser für die Burganlage wird hier 200 Höhenmeter den Berg hinauf gepumpt.
Am Fuße der Felsklippen leben in dem kleinen Dorf Langenbrunn ganze 50 Menschen. In solchen kleinen Gemeinden ist die Problematik des Lebens auf dem Land in einer globalisierten und extrem schnelllebigen Zeit deutlich zu erkennen. In 200 Jahren gibt es das Dorf mit seinen Einwohnern nicht mehr; in 300 Jahren die Häuser nicht mehr und in 400 Jahren graben Archäologen die Mauerreste wieder aus und rekonstruieren ein Leben, das so nicht mehr vorstellbar ist. 





Benediktinerkloster Beuron; über 1000 Jahre Geschichte konserviert in Beton und gefestigt durch staatliche Subventionen. 





Blick zurück ins Obere Donautal. Einst hat sich hier der Fluss schnell ins Gestein gefressen und eine malerisch schöne Landschaft gebildet. Der Mensch konsumiert, möglichst schnell mit dem Motorrad über Brücken, Tunnel und kurvige Straßen; der Blick für die Landschaft verengt sich zum Blick auf den Tacho und das Ich-Erleben; Egozentrik die sich gelegentlich tödlich rächt.





Kiesgrube Mühlingen-Schwackenreute. Durch Menschenhand gegrabenes Loch, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste, zweckoptimierte Verfahrensweise. Kies gegen Kies ist alles was zählt. Heute Naherholungsgebiet für gestresste Kleinstadtbewohner der touristisch überprägten Bodenseeregion. Ganz nebenbei haben hier Flora und Fauna noch die Ehre sich möglichst schnell und artenreich einzufügen.





Bodman-Ludwigshafen am westlichen Ende des Bodensees. Überlinger See und Untersee werden durch den Bodanrück getrennt. Im Hintergrund ist die Insel Reichenau zu erkennen.





Kleiner Anlegestelle nördlich von Goldbach.





Insel Mainau; Blumeninsel Mainau. Die Segelboote liegen wind- und strömungsgeschützt im westlichen Bereich davon.





Die Pfahlbauten bei Unteruhldingen





Sipplingen und der Sipplinger Berg, Wirkstätte der Bodensee-Wasserversorgung; direkte Abhängigkeit 4 Millionen Bürger.
Einfache Filtertechnik unter strengster Kontrolle; keine Raketenwissenschaft aber immerhin solide Verfahrensweise mit dem kostbarsten aller Güter.









Burg Hohenzollern; einst Stammburg mächtigster Fürsten, heute touristisch ausblutend der Bedeutungslosigkeit entgegenstrebend.






that`s it, thats` all.


----------



## ArSt (19. August 2013)

Ich glaub ich spinn! 

Der Tewje, nicht unter, sondern über der Erde. 

Und dann solche Texte! 

Einfach toll!

Weiterhin guten Flug, es grüßt der Armin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (19. August 2013)

@gtbiker, Flug ab Albstadt-Degerfeld?


----------



## gtbiker (19. August 2013)

@ Armin, unter der Erde war ich tags zuvor schon lange genug, da kann man Sonntags auch mal "oben bleiben" 

@ kalihalde, nein, Flugplatz Farrenberg, so kann man noch schön den Albtrauf erkunden.


----------



## Thias (20. August 2013)

Farrenberg Mössingen? Das ist bei mir um die Ecke


----------



## kalihalde (20. August 2013)

Habe noch Urlaubsbilder von 1992 aus der Ecke gefunden 





Hangender Stein, Blick Richtung Farrenberg





Unterhalb der Burg Hohenzollern habe ich mich fast ein bisschen heimisch gefühlt


----------



## gtbiker (20. August 2013)

@ Thias; bei mir auch um die Ecke 

@ kalihalde, sehr schön!


----------



## Mathes66 (21. August 2013)

Auf dem Weg zur Arbeit

Moonrise im Mondlicht



​


----------



## IHateRain (21. August 2013)

Nice


----------



## user666 (21. August 2013)

Bei uns war das Wetter nicht so schön..
Aber das ist noch lang kein Grund, nicht raus zugehen!


----------



## epic2006 (21. August 2013)

Heute:

*Irrwege

*Lars ist da. Wie jedes Jahr. Schön! Thema beim Frühstück war die anstehende Tour. Lars: Wolln wa nich ma irgendwas ganz anderes ausprobieren? Ich: Ja klar, ich lad schnell was runter.

Runterladen war gut, Tour auf GPS Gerät gezogen auch gut und los gings Richtung Süden, geplant war die Umrundung des Soiern, Startpunkt bei der Oswaldhütte im Rissbachtal.

Schöne Wasserfälle haben wir gesehen und imposante Raupen und Landschaft:













Um dann nach 7km und ca. 500HM festzustellen, dass wir wohl zu früh abgebogen und in einer Sackgasse gelandet sind. Bedienung des GPS: nicht gut.

Also retour und dann tatsächlich den richtigen Weg gefunden, mit herrlichem Ausblick:









Trails gab´s übrigens auch, alpenlike mit Überraschungen und nicht ganz so einfachen Tragepassagen:









Dann den bewachten Parkplatz genutzt:





und eingekehrt:









Zurück ging es dann über einen weiteren interessanten Weg auf Empfehlung der Wirtin und durch das Isartal zurück Richtung Rissbachtal:

















insgesamt ca. 49km und 1540HM. Spaß hat´s gemacht, schön war´s, auch wenn wir die geplante Tour dann doch nicht gefahren sind.

Gruß, GErrit und Lars

....einen hab ich noch, eine ganz seltenen Pflanze:






​


----------



## Dean76 (21. August 2013)

Super Bilder!

Gruß Andre!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (21. August 2013)

Bist narrisch, Gerrit & Lars, wunderschön!


----------



## coast13 (21. August 2013)

... Mega-Bilder...und Tour !

Gruß

Frank


----------



## ArSt (21. August 2013)

Wie immer, einfach toll Gerrit!

Letztes Jahr, gegenüber der Fischbachalm:







Unsere Reviere überschneiden sich langsam! 

Es grüßt der Armin!

P.S.: Der Jörg war gestern und heute da! Ist planlos, allein am Walchensee und in Ettal biken gewesen. Ich dachte der trifft Dich!


----------



## Rubik (21. August 2013)

Schöne Fotos in schöner Umgebung! Top!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## epic2006 (21. August 2013)

So, einen von heute heute hab ich noch, läuft unter: "Ma muass nur reden mi de Leit"





Und dann noch der Nachtrag von gestern Abend, kurze und knackige Runde auf den Blomberg mit nicht Klassiker geeignetem Abstieg (davon aber keine Bilder):





Blick zum Zwiesel am Maibaum vorbei:





So, und nu geht´s in die Falle, reicht für heute, morgen steht ja auch noch was an...

Gruß, Gerrit und Lars


----------



## chusma (22. August 2013)

Back here again,
Hope you are having some nice holidays...
Singlespeeding and singletracking with "no particular place to go".
Cheers,
Chus







At dawn:


----------



## argh (22. August 2013)

Lars, Gerrit: mein Neid ist euch gewiss! 

Schöne Story und nette Bilder. Genießt die Zeit!


----------



## Ianus (22. August 2013)

epic2006 schrieb:


>



Da war ich gestern auch 





Genau die gleiche Bachpassage....









Und am Nachmittag die zweite Tour mit forumskonformen Material.....


----------



## Ianus (22. August 2013)

ArSt schrieb:


> P.S.: Der Jörg war gestern und heute da! Ist planlos, allein am Walchensee und in Ettal biken gewesen. Ich dachte der trifft Dich!



Naja, planlos wars nicht. Aber ich weiss, warum ich bei Gerrit und Lars nicht mitgefahren bin. Die beiden Flachlandtouren waren konditionell für mich gerade noch so machbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (22. August 2013)

Ianus schrieb:


> Da war ich gestern auch
> Genau die gleiche Bachpassage....



Bei uns war´s schon so gegen 18:00h als wir da durch sind. Die Irrwege haben einfach zuviel Zeit gekostet. Kurz danach hast Du dann angerufen.

Konditionell war es in Anbetracht der letzten Woche auch eher Limit als entspannt.

Vielleicht klappt´s ja beim nächsten Mal.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (22. August 2013)

Heute:

*Entspannung
*​ 




Es ging die hier schon bekannte und oft gezeigte Schronnbachrunde/Geschiebesperre Tour entlang.

Gumpen mal von der anderen Seite aus:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1452033



Äktschn und Trails gab es auch:













Und noch was für´s Auge:





Es waren so um die 40km und 520HM, nach dem gestrigen Tag/Abend war einfach nicht mehr drin.

Gruß, GErrit und Lars
.


----------



## Ianus (22. August 2013)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Bei uns war´s schon so gegen 18:00h als wir da durch sind. Die Irrwege haben einfach zuviel Zeit gekostet. Kurz danach hast Du dann angerufen.
> 
> Konditionell war es in Anbetracht der letzten Woche auch eher Limit als entspannt.
> 
> ...



Die erste Runde dauerte von kurz vor 9 Uhr bis ca. 15 Uhr und die zweite von ca. 16 Uhr bis 18 Uhr und war dann eher lockeres Ausrollen.

War schon früh auf den Beinen....


----------



## opi13 (23. August 2013)

schön das hier noch einige das alte Geraffel auch dem Bestimmungszweck entsprechend benutzen , und nicht nur Show & Shine propagieren


----------



## argh (23. August 2013)

opi13 schrieb:


> schön das hier noch einige das alte Geraffel auch dem Bestimmungszweck entsprechend benutzen , und nicht nur Show & Shine propagieren



Genau. Lars und Gerrit zelebrieren es.


----------



## pago79 (23. August 2013)

Das waren mal wieder ein paar tolle Tage im Land der Berge
Ein wenig hab ich den Fotoknipsomaten ja auch bemüht...





















Gruß
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pinn (24. August 2013)

Eine Woche Dalmatien mit dem 1988er Marin Muirwoods, über teilweise sehr coole aber auch harte Trails. Hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## joines (24. August 2013)

Schön war es heute Nachmittag auf jeden Fall, deshalb haben wir uns auch nicht in's Auto gesetzt und die Blechlawine verlängert ...


----------



## Captain_Secret (24. August 2013)




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (24. August 2013)

Und da bist du die ganze Zeit mit Burka gefahren


----------



## Radsatz (24. August 2013)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Und da bist du die ganze Zeit mit Burka gefahren


Sieht ehr nach Nachtsichtgerät aus, BU PO Mann nach der Nachtschicht


----------



## joines (24. August 2013)

Dann wärt ihr z.B. auch für Klarnamenzwang im Internet, wenn ihr euch so echauffiert, dass man sich nicht in einem öffentlichen Forum zeigen möchte? 
Muss in einem Bilderthread jede Kleinigkeit ausdiskutiert und belustigt werden, anstatt einfach zu leben und leben zu lassen?


----------



## Captain_Secret (24. August 2013)

joines schrieb:


> ...dass man sich nicht in einem öffentlichen Forum zeigen möchte?



dann poste doch besser garnix... 
als ein Foto wo man nun mal drüber lachen muss...


----------



## Ianus (24. August 2013)

joines schrieb:


> Dann wärt ihr z.B. auch für Klarnamenzwang im Internet, wenn ihr euch so echauffiert, dass man sich nicht in einem öffentlichen Forum zeigen möchte?
> Muss in einem Bilderthread jede Kleinigkeit ausdiskutiert und belustigt werden, anstatt einfach zu leben und leben zu lassen?



Sicherlich nicht, aber wenn man dermaßen Angst hat, dass man das Gesicht unkenntlich macht ist man in einem öffentlichen Forum fehl am Platze bzw. sollte man sich auf Texte oder Bilder nur von den Rädern beschränken.


----------



## joines (24. August 2013)

Keine Angst, aber nun mal ein Prinzip. Das Foto entstand heute zufällig und dachte dann eben daran, es hier zu posten. Ob es ein Foto mit unkenntlich gemachten Gesicht ist oder eines nur mit Rad und Landschaft ist m.M.n. einerlei...


----------



## Captain_Secret (24. August 2013)

mejooo...
ei sorry...
nimm unser Gestänker net so Ernst...
aber ich musst sooo lachen...ne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joines (24. August 2013)

Keine Sorge, so ernst nehm ich's sicher nicht. Hier die Alternativversion, die laut der Aussagen hier mehr Anklang finden wird


----------



## Captain_Secret (24. August 2013)

joines schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, so ernst nehm ich's sicher nicht. Hier die Alternativversion, die laut der Aussagen hier mehr Anklang finden wird




lach...
ei warum schneidest das Bild dann nicht gleich so zu das man nur es Fahrrad sieht...?
geteerter Weg...langweilisch...
Wiese...langweilisch...
Strasse...langweilisch...
dann würd man von dem Schneemännlein uch ma wat erkennen...


----------



## euphras (24. August 2013)

joines schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, so ernst nehm ich's sicher nicht. Hier die Alternativversion, die laut der Aussagen hier mehr Anklang finden wird



Schickes Yeti!

...und ich kann es nachvollziehen. Wer weiß, was für Quantensprünge Gesichtserkennungsalgorithmen in den nächsten Jahren noch machen werden.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (24. August 2013)

Du meinst es gibt dann Programme, welche herausfinden, das man ein Yeti in den Händen hatte 

Spass beseite, ich versteh es ja auch. Aber der Balken hat das schöne Bild wirklich einfach nur lächerlich gemacht


----------



## ArSt (24. August 2013)

Der Frank aus Franken war für ein paar Tage bei mir.
Gestern Nachmittag habe ich ihm gezeigt, wie das so bei uns läuft. Der Klein-Holgi kennt das ja schon leidlich aus eigener Erfahrung:  Kaseralm.
Ich war mit meinem Lieblingsgerät unterwegs, er musste sich mit einem 13kg  , nicht klassikkonformen Fully quälen.






Heute dann eine etwas weniger heftige Tour, diesmal mit diesem Material:






Hatten wir in den letzten Tagen ja schon mal bei Lars und Gerrit: Alu-Marin und Titan, ein echter Klassiker und ein äh, sagen wir mal vorsichtig "gut erhaltenes Gebrauchsrad". 
Wir fuhren über den Heuberg nach Eschenlohe:






Im Eschenlainetal gibt es tolle Ausblicke:






Manchmal, für einen Klassiker, mit gefühlt doppelten Gewicht im Gegensatz zu meinem Gebrauchsrad, etwas heftige Anstiege:






Und wieder Ausblick:






Am Ende aber der Walchensee:






Das musste natürlich dann auch sein:






In "Flake" waren wir auch, der Jörg und der Klein-Holgi kennen es:






"Flake": Filmdrehort am Walchensee von Wickie und die starken Männer.
Ein wenig Kesselbergstrasse musste (leider) auch sein:






Später Abfahrt nach Kloster Schlehdorf:






Noch ein letztes Bild vom Kochelsee:






Schön war's, zwei "Erdnuckel" auf Tour:






Bis zum nächsten Mal, es grüßt der Armin!


----------



## joines (24. August 2013)

Danke! Ich arbeite in der IT Sicherheitsbranche, da sieht man einfach, was an Schabernack machbar ist und auch aktiv betrieben wird. Da ist man vorgewarnt.


----------



## Ianus (24. August 2013)

joines schrieb:


> Danke! Ich arbeite in der IT Sicherheitsbranche, da sieht man einfach, was an Schabernack machbar ist und auch aktiv betrieben wird. Da ist man vorgewarnt.



Das Kind ist doch schon längst in den Brunnen gefallen. Das weiss man doch spätestens seit Snowden. Ich für meinen Teil vermeide Bilder von meinen Kindern, die GPS-Verlinkung meiner Bilder und das namentliche Beschriften der Fotos. Mit dem Restrisiko muß ich leben, sonst kann ich mich von jeglichen Online-Aktivitäten, ob privat oder beruflich verabschieden. Und selbst letzteres, selbst wenn ich es wöllte, ich gar nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## coast13 (24. August 2013)

Armin !

Schön war s bei Dir  !  Vielen herzlichen Dank für die wunderbare Aufnahme...dass ich deine tollen Bikes bestaunen durfte, die guten Tipps und Gespräche...für den "kleinen Service" zwischendurch und ...für das Aufzeigen der Grenzen  
Spaß hat s gemacht wie die Sau ! Gerne wieder !

Hier noch ein paar Impessionen von mir

Erste schöne Einroll-Runde im Murnauer Moos





















Kaseralm






und dann die schöne Runde heute
















face to face





letzte Abfahrt






wie gesagt, Danke !  Bist herzlich willkommen im Frankenland ! Lass dir den flüssigen Vorgeschmack schon mal schmecken

Einen hab ich noch : 







Viele Grüße

Frank


----------



## ArSt (24. August 2013)

Aha, gut heimgekommen! 

Schöne Bilder hast Du gemacht, hatte ich ja noch nicht gesehen.

Bis bald, es grüßt Dich der Armin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coast13 (24. August 2013)

ja, ging ohne Stau 

..und: 

"Erdnuckel" :


----------



## Klein-Holgi (25. August 2013)

TOP! Und zum Glück hattet ihr Glück mit dem Wetter. Sieht alles nochmal so gut aus, wenn die Sonne lacht. Tolle Bilder! (tolle Touren kann ich kaum schreiben, weil mir die Stellen fast alle irgendwie bekannt vorkommen , mir tun vom Bilderanschauen schon die Beine weh )


----------



## user666 (27. August 2013)

So, als Ihr alle euch am Samstag morgen nochmal im warmen Bett rumgedreht habt,
hat bei mir um 4 Uhr der Wecker schon geklingelt...

Als Papi von zwei kleinen Kindern nutzt man doch jedes Zeitfenster zum fahren

Geplant war eine Tour durch die Partnachklamm, danach Richtung Schloss Elmau, dann auf den Eckbauer rauf und zurück nach Hause- Punkt Sieben wird der Kleine wach, da wollte ich wieder da sein.

Erste Station: Partnachklamm. Man, war das dunkel...









erstmal das Licht einschalten:





Ah ja- schon besser.
Wer früh dran ist, kann hier noch mit dem Rad durch. Und wessen Lenker eine Breite von 680mm nicht übersteigt, der kann die Klamm auch komplett befahren!












manchmal ist es gar nicht so schlecht, wenn man nichts sieht.
Rechts unten tobt die Partnach, wie sie es schon seit geraumer Zeit tut und sich hier tief in den Stein gegraben hat.
700m lang ist diese Schlucht, die Felswände ragen Stellenweise 80m empor.
















Das steilste Stück erfordert vollste Konzentration- wer hier anhält, um beispielsweise ein Foto zu schießen, kommt nicht wieder vom Fleck.
Ein Erlebnis ist die Klamm auch im Winter, da fühlt man sich wie der kleine Kai bei der Schneekönigin im ***-Palast













So, der Ausgang. Das Schild? Welches Schild?
Ach hier das. Ja, äh, keine Fahrräder anlehnen?


Dann über eine Brücke und links weg Richtung Schloss Elmau- oder etwas bekannter vielleicht, richtung Schachenschloss. Jenes wär aber noch ein Sück weiter....

Moment, was ist das?






oh man..
Ich kannte ja besagte Stelle des Weges schon- wurde jedes Jahr ein wenig enger dort, der Weg am Hang senkte sich immer weiter zum Fluss.
Jetzt ist er wohl weg

Tja, wohin nun? Reintal? Zu weit.. Zurück? Niemals- habt Ihr das Schild nicht gesehen am Ausgang?
Dann halt von hinten her auf den Hausberg,des Skifahrers Spielwiese.
Vom Weg hinauf gibts keine Bilder, langweilige Forststraße...

Aber von Oben:





Ah, gut. Kein Skifahrer da. Alles schläft- weiter gehts bergab an der Tonihütte vorbei hinunter nach Garmisch.













Im Morgendunst: die Zugspitze mit 2962m.
Vor ca. 3500 Jahren gab es hier einen riesigen Felssturz, bei dem schätzungsweise 350000000000 Kubikmeter Fels ins Tal rasten. Dabei wurde eine Energie von etwa 220 Hiroshima-Bomben freigesetzt!
Aber eben vor 3500 Jahren- da hab selbst ich noch geschlafen.

Wer den Eibsee mal umrundet hat, dem sind sicher die riesigen Brocken aufgefallen, die da überall rumliegen.











Im Tal angekommen erwartet mich die Sonne.
Sonnenaufgang zwischen Karwendel und Soierngebirge.
Im Vordergrund eine "Stadlwiesn"- bald Weltkulturerbe?
Höchste Zeit für die Heimreise!



Angekommen und erstmal n Koffeinhaltiges Heißgetränk auf dem Balkon eingenommen- mit herrlichem Ausblick.
Dieser entlockt mir doch seit 5 Jahren, in denen wir jetzt hier wohnen, immer wieder einen seufzer- ach ja..
Endorfine : GO!!

Links: das Wahrzeichen Garmisch-Partenkirchens, die Alpspitze mit 2682m.
Die Zugspitze, untermauert von der Burgruine Werdenfels, liegt immernoch im Nebel.






"Guten Morgen Papi", tönt es aus dem Wohnzimmer.
"Guten Morgen Kleiner! Gut geschlafen?"

             ....


----------



## coast13 (27. August 2013)

wie geil is das denn !!!!????

Der Post des Monats 

Hammer !

Gruß

Frank


----------



## TiJoe (28. August 2013)

@ user666: Sehr, sehr schöner Bericht! 

Da kann man als Großstädter echt nur neidisch auf den Bildschirm schauen...

Gruß Joe


----------



## ArSt (28. August 2013)

Toll Adrian, hast Du sehr schön fotografiert und beschrieben!
Als ich mit dem Klein-Holgi vor ein paar Wochen am Einstieg zum Kälbersteig stand, war links auch schon dieses Sperrschild. Hätte gedacht, da ist jetzt frei.

620mm Lenkerbreite geht also? Dann kann ich ja auch mal! 

Es grüßt der Armin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (28. August 2013)

Weltklasse! Was man alles erlebt, was fast keiner sieht, wenn man mitten in der Nacht  aufsteht

Ich kann mich an die Stelle auch genau erinnern...vor paar Wochen haben sie noch ein Foto des Hangrutsches mit aufgehängt, damit auch jeder glaubt, dass man NICHT durchkommt. Ansonsten gehen doch 90% durch und denken, da komm ich schon vorbei...kommen sie aber nicht 

Aber irgendwie käme ich nicht auf die Idee mit dem Rad durch die Klamm zu fahren...das war zu Fuß schon recht respekteinflößend...und teils tagsüber recht duster.

Geniale Fotos


----------



## user666 (28. August 2013)

Schön, dass Euch mein Bericht gefällt!
Solche Momente muss man doch teilen, gut dass es einen thread dafür gibt! Holger: Ich fahr hier immer durch, wenn ich richtung Reintal will, da grauts mir eher vor dem Anstieg zur Partnachalm oder nach Graseck rauf- was die Alternative wäre.
Ihr habt den Weg nach Graseck bestimmt gesehen, kurz vor dem Eingang zur Klamm, nach dem Gasthaus. Wenn man dem Weg nur mit den Augen folgt, kriegt man schon Nackenschmwerzen...

Und Armin- falls Du mal eine Frühmorgendliche Tour planst, lass es mich wissen!

Nächsten Samstag gehts aufs Stilfserjoch

Viele Grüße
Adrian


----------



## black-panther (28. August 2013)

Beeindruckend, ihr Oberbayern habt's schon gut


----------



## mauricer (28. August 2013)

Wir Flachländer aus dem Norden erfreuen uns zumindest an der aktuellen Sonne über und unter dem Hintern..... 






Als gebürtiger Freiburger weine ich den Bergen aber regelmässig eine Träne nach.

VG

Moritz


----------



## black-panther (28. August 2013)

Hey Moritz, 
 gehört das schon länger zum Fuhrpark?!

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Klein-Holgi (28. August 2013)

user666 schrieb:


> Ihr habt den Weg nach Graseck bestimmt gesehen, kurz vor dem Eingang zur Klamm, nach dem Gasthaus. Wenn man dem Weg nur mit den Augen folgt, kriegt man schon Nackenschmwerzen...



oh ja...für mich war das zu Fuß kaum machbar





Wir haben versucht die Steigung zu fotografieren...unfahrbar...(obwohl der Asphalt recht griffig ist ich kam leider nicht zum Testen)





...allerdings hatten wir dann vor im Rahmen des Kleintreffens einen kleinen Hillclimb-Wettbewerb an diesem Hügel zu veranstalten...wäre mal lustiger gewesen als immer nur "das schönste Bike" zu prämieren  (aber leider hat das Wetter einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht)


----------



## mauricer (28. August 2013)

Schon eine Weile Chris - es muss sich allerdings aktuell noch bis auf die Kurbel mit den XTR-Parts vom Yo Eddy begnügen, bevor es gänzlich in XT gekleidet wird.

VG

Moritz


----------



## user666 (28. August 2013)

Holger: Genau der! Wahnsinn, oder?
           Aber ich bin da hoch wirklich schonmal gefahren- ich war mal
           fit.. Außerdem mit einer Übersetzung von 24-36 (10-fach)

Moritz: Schöne Reifen! So einen hatte ich auch mal- hab Ihn verkauft




Gruß
Adrian


----------



## mauricer (28. August 2013)

Hi Adrian,

auf jeden Fall - er muss aber ans FAT. Am KLEIN gefällt er mir nicht so gut.

VG

Moritz


----------



## mini.tom (30. August 2013)

ja es war schön heute mal unterwegs gewesen zu sein ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IHateRain (30. August 2013)

Sehr schönes Rad


----------



## wtb_rider (30. August 2013)

tolle Fotos und sehr schönes Rad Tom....


----------



## coast13 (30. August 2013)

Hi Tom,

tolles Rad !!

Gruß

Frank


----------



## der_ulmer (1. September 2013)

Wetter war schön, deshalb hieß es gestern testen, ob das neue Radl im Stall bleiben darf ... Da der Rahmen "eigentlich" ne Nr zu klein ist, hab ich letzte Woche mal drangeworfen, was rumlag. Und gestern dann in Gerrits Tourenrepertoire stibitz ...

Bilder leider nur vom Qatschomaten:





Und siehe da, macht dummerweise Spaß und ich befürchte, es darf bleiben und wartet auf artgerechten Aufbau ...

GT Altmetall ist auch schönes Spielzeug für die ganz Kleinen , naja zumindest bis der Herr Papa sie vertrieben hat ... 





Grüßle, T.


----------



## black-panther (1. September 2013)

Hacker-Pschorr


----------



## user666 (2. September 2013)

Wie angedroht, am Samstag war das Stilfserjoch fällig.
Man wird sich ja wohl mal ein weinig quälen dürfen..
Heut mal kein großer text, lasst einfach ein paar Bilder auf euch wirken..























70km 1900hm... Sonenbrand und Muskelkater..


Ich könnts sofort wieder tun!!


----------



## DavidN (5. September 2013)

Heute kleine Tour den Main entlang ...

Ich bitte die Bildqualität zu entschuldigen! 
(Aufgenommen mit einem iPhone der ersten Generation welches auch schon einen Tauchgang hinter sich hat.) 

Grüße,

David


----------



## Radsatz (5. September 2013)

Mach mal ein gutes Bild das Rad hat es verdient


----------



## DavidN (5. September 2013)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Mach mal ein gutes Bild das Rad hat es verdient



Paar sind im Album ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (5. September 2013)

Das Wetter war absolut schön heute!

Auf dem Weg von der Arbeit heim, im Hintergrund Frankfurt, man erkennt den "Ginnheimer Spargel" durch den Busch.
Der Spätsommer ist wirklich ein Genuß, so wie eigentlich der ganze Juli und August.

Nun, bald beginnt wieder die Zeit des Crossers und des MTB.





Für die Einheimischen: Zwischen Zollhaus Stierstadt und Zimmersmühlenweg an der Umgehungsstrasse von Oberursel.

Aber es soll noch bis Sonntag prima Wetter sein!


----------



## bademeisterpaul (6. September 2013)

Servus Mitnander,

es war zwar nicht heute, sondern schon ungefähr drei Wochen her und das Wetter war auch nicht jeden Tag schön, trotzdem will ich Euch ein paar kleine Impressionen unserer diesjährigen Alpenüberquerung nicht vorenthalten.

Los gings ab Bayrischzell, diesmal nicht zum Lago, sondern nach Bassano del Grappa. Die Route hab ich diesmal mit so wenig Asphaltanteil wie bisher noch nie und eher Traillastig geplant, daher war das (gerade noch klassische) Fully (genau wie die letzten 2 Jahre ) mal wieder das Bike der Wahl:





Danke nochmal an Franky für die Vorbausticker, sonst hätte ich mit nackigem Vorbau fahren müssen!
Hier bereits nach dem Inntal, im Windautal am Schreier Bründl, kurz vor der Filzenscharte (kurze Schiebepassage).
Weiter gings dann durchs Pinzgau, vorbei an den Krimmler Wasserfällen...



 



...durchs Achental über den Krimmler Tauern (lange Schiebe-/Tragepassage).





Die Abfahrt zur oberen Tauernalm ist Anfangs etwas verblockt (da musste ich schon öfters mal absteigen, zumal es auch das Regnen anfing und die Steine nass waren. Andere könnens bestimmt auch fahren), ab dem halben Weg zur Hütte aber ein absoluter Spitzentrail.
Weiter gings durchs Ahrntal und Tauferer Tal zum Kronplatz (hier war das Wetter immer noch eher bescheiden, drum gibts keine schönen Bilder).
Am nächsten Tag wars dann wieder schön, auf dem Pederütrail...





...durchs Rautal...





...rauf übers Limojoch... 





...ins Fanestal. Von dort aus dann Richtung Rifugio Cinque Torri, absolut zu empfehlende Hütte mit irrem Ausblick während dem Abendessen (und den zahlreichen Weinkaraffen):









Das eigentliche Highlight folgt aber nach kurzem (aber steilen) Anstieg am nächsten Morgen. Ab der Passhöhe bei der Nuvolariuhütte...





... eine nicht enden wollende (16km!!!!, insgesamt keine 100m befestigte Straße) Trailabfahrt von der Hütte bis runter nach Caprile. Von leicht verblockt über Wiesentrails bishin zu kleinen Waldwegen ist da alles dabei - Ein Traum und zu 100% fahrbar, eine gute Stunde dauergrinsen!













Weiter gings dann über Alleghe und den San Tommaso Pass nach Falcade, dann über den Passo Valles und Bocca Segantini...





...runter zum Passo Rolle. Hier gibts einen 1a Wiesendownhill der die Asphaltpassstraße nach San Martino di Castrozza einfach per Luftlinie abkürzt. Hier kann mans richtig laufen lassen, drum gibts da auch keine Fotos
Oberhalb des Val Cismon gings dann am Hang entlang auf Forstwegen ins imposante val Noana...





...hinter dem sich nach langer, steiler Auffahrt dann wie aus dem Nichts aus den steilen Felswänden saftige Wiesen mit der Verdenahütte auftun.









Rein Fahrtechnisch ist der Abstecher zum Rifugio Vederna die 700hm vielleicht nicht wirklich wert, (Abfahrt über eine Schotterpiste...





...runter zum Stausee)





...die Landschaft und die Hütte entschädigen aber vielfach für die Mühen, ein Glück dass wir im Tal keine Unterkunft mehr bekommen haben.

Nun ist nach flacher Anfahrt "nur noch" der Monte Grappa zu bewältigen. Wir sind über Seren del Grappa das Val di Stizzon raufgefahren, ein ewiger, immer steiler werdender Anstieg, sau heiß wars auch noch.
Die letzte Übernachtung, oben auf der Bocchette di Mezzo, hätten wir uns sparen können. Der Plan war, auf dem Trail vom Monte Grappa runter schön ausgeschlafen zu sein und schon mittags in Bassano die ersten paar Kannen Vino leer zu haben... Denkste.
Wir habens schon Abends auf der Hütte "etwas" übertrieben und dementsprechend gings uns dann auch am nächsten Vormittag. Zu allem Überfluss hing der Monte Grappa auch noch komplett in den Wolken, Sichtweite ca. 15m, so dass wir die Abfahrt erst ab der Hälfte (im Rahmen unserer körperlichen Konstitution) halbwegs genießen konnten. Das wär am vorhergehenden Nachmittag in jeder Hinsicht besser gegangen.





Seis Drum, wir sind Planmäßig, ohne nennenswerte Pannen oder Stürze in Bassano angekommen...





...und der Vino hat trotz der vorabendlichen Eskapaden hervorragend geschmeckt!
Ne Geile Tour wars mal wieder und ich freu mich schon jetzt auf kommendes Jahr. Dann werd ich aber wohl wieder mit nur fast Period Korrekten Mythos XC II starten und nicht wieder nen NOS Mythos XC Redwall opfern:


----------



## coast13 (6. September 2013)

toller Bericht und herrliche Bilder !!

Gruß

Frank


----------



## black-panther (6. September 2013)

Sehr schöne Doku, danke!


----------



## ArSt (6. September 2013)

Respekt!
Und für uns noch Zeit gefunden so schöne Bilder zu machen: Danke!
So eine Tour möchte ich auch mal machen können. Und dann noch so ein Glück mit dem Wetter haben!

Es grüßt der Armin!


----------



## mauricer (6. September 2013)

Grandiose Bilder, grandiose Tour! Vielen Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (6. September 2013)

Aber wie sie da alle recht haben: Sehr sehr geniale Fotos Liest sich nach ner Traumtour. Danke dafür...das macht Lust auf den nächsten Urlaub


----------



## bademeisterpaul (6. September 2013)

Das war auch eine, ja.
Das ist das tolle, ich komm jedes Jahr an und denk mir... Wow, das war ja noch besser als im letzten Jahr. Ob das wirklich so ist, keine Ahnung. Is aber auch Wurscht


----------



## stefan9113 (7. September 2013)

Das sind wirklich beeindruckende Bilder, einfach traumhaft, danke schön , wir waren heut auch wieder mal weiter oben.



bis bald ..

Stefan


----------



## Horst Link (9. September 2013)

Am Wochenende beim 1. Inoffiziellen ORT Treffen Deutschlands in Jena. Schön gescheucht die Kröten bis sie freudig gequiekt haben.


----------



## chowi (9. September 2013)

Arbeitsnachweis - Sonntag nachmittag - Oder-Spree-Kanal




Gruß chowi


----------



## msony (9. September 2013)

Die Krötenwanderung ist mal nur super.
Darf ich da mal mit meinem Canadakram mit euch mitkommen.


----------



## Thias (10. September 2013)

Moinsen!
Keine Ahnung, ob mein kleiner Urlaubsbericht hier reinpasst, aber ich machs einfach mal.
Im Vorraus schonmal sorry für die Bilderquali, ich hatte meine Kamera vergessen 

Wir waren 2 Wochen auf Campingurlaub in Südfrankreich. Oder eher "Urlaub auf dem Bauernhof" 

Hier ein Bild von unserem Basislager. 





La belle Auriole nennt sich dieser Hof. Grossraum Perpignan. 20 Minuten Autofahrt zum nächstens Dorf namens "Opoule". 30 Minuten bis zum Meer.
Auf dem Bild zu sehen (von links nach rechts) Kompostklo, Jurte, Feigenbaum, classische Räder, vergammelter aber fahrbereiter Lieferwagen aus den 60ern. Im Hintergrund der Bauernhof mit Küche und Solarduschen. Drumrum viiiiiel Platz.
Nicht zu sehen: Pferde, Hühner, freilaufender Esel, Vogelgehege und massig Kram, mit dem die Kinder Tagelang vollauf beschäftigt waren. Daraus folgt: Viel Zeit für Radtouren in der Umgebung.





Die Gegend dort ist zu dieser Jahreszeit recht ausgetrocknet. Als wir ankamen, hatte es seit 4 Monaten nicht geregnet. Die Vegetation ist also karg und es ist gut warm. Weil aber eigentlich fast immer ein Wind geht, ist es sehr erträglich.

Es gibt unglaublich viele schöne Stellen in der Umgebung. Ruinen, Berge, Aussichtspunkte, Täler mit Flüssen. Und eigentlich alles per MTB bequem zu fahren. Wenige krasse Steigungen.




















Ich hab einige interessante Tiere beobachten können, von denen mir gar nicht bewusst war, dass es sie in Frankreich gibt. So konnte man abends im Dunkeln, als wir beim Billardspielen in der Scheune waren, Geckos dabei beobachten, wie sie den den Fensterscheiben hoch liefen, um vom Licht angelockte Falter "abzugrasen". Ich habe leider kein Bild davon.

Eine andere Eingeborene fühlte sich wohl von meinem Rad provoziert und dachte sich "Attake!"
Oder wollte sie mich fressen und mein Rad abstauben? 





Und auch dieses Spezies war zu beobachten. Obwohl sie mir nicht einheimisch erschien:





Grüsse!
Matthias


----------



## metabaron24 (10. September 2013)

Vive la France!


----------



## user666 (10. September 2013)

Oui, oui! Les images sont tres beau, souhait!


----------



## epic2006 (10. September 2013)

Erinnert mich an die Touren vor 15-20 Jahren mit VW Bus und Kajaks auf dem Dach (wobei wir da eher im Zentralmassiv unterwegs waren, optisch und von der Besiedlungsdichte jedoch ähnlich).

 Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (10. September 2013)

Jahre lang 1985 -1995 mit ner BMW dort Camping Urlaub gemacht
Leute nicht weitersagen sonnst rennen se alle dahin


----------



## TiJoe (10. September 2013)

Oh ja, da werden Erinnerungen wach...

Thanx & Gruß, Joe!


----------



## Radsatz (10. September 2013)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Oh ja, da werden Erinnerungen wach...
> 
> Thanx & Gruß, Joe!


Das glauben die jungster nicht das man mit 2 Personen Klamotten,Zelt u gedöns 3 Wochen mit Motorrad durch F getourt ist Das ganze ging v Hamburg aus los


----------



## metabaron24 (10. September 2013)

Hätte es damals schon digital gegeben, würde ich Euch jetzt Bilder von meinen 2 Frankreich Radtouren durch den Süden zeigen. Was gibt's Besseres als abends in lauer Provenceluft nach 80 bis 100 km am Zelt Rotwein, Baguette und Käse zu genießen?


----------



## cleiende (11. September 2013)

Mes souhaites!

Ist leider schon 30 Jahre her daß ich mit einem Kumpel die Route Napoleon mit dem Rad gemacht habe (Puch Elegance mit Torpedo 3-Gang), volles Programm mit Zelt, Kocher etc.
Muss mal nach den Fotos graben.


----------



## bubble blower (12. September 2013)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Am Wochenende beim 1. Inoffiziellen ORT Treffen Deutschlands in Jena. Schön gescheucht die Kröten bis sie freudig gequiekt haben.



More pics vom ORT, please!


----------



## Linseneintopf (13. September 2013)

nö, aber trotzdem mal ne kleine Tour mit meinem Sohn gemacht... Burgberg, Rabenklippen, Kreuz des deutschen Ostens und retoure....

feine Sache, aber er braucht bald ein anderes bike...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. September 2013)

...und nen Helm


----------



## Linseneintopf (13. September 2013)

war ´bei mir am Rucksack befestigt.... bin auch ohne groß geworden... lasse ihn den aufsetzen wenns arg bergab geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IHateRain (13. September 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ...und nen Helm


 

 Immer!


----------



## euphras (16. September 2013)

Tour zum Ostende auf Langeoog.




Der Routenverlauf im Osten





Weg zur Vogelbeobachtungsstation an Punkt 1





Die Station, im Hintergrund ist schon Spiekeroog sichtbar.





Punkt 2, im Embryonaldünenbereich des Dünengürtels. Hier entsteht in einem von Pflanzen aktiv vorangetriebenen Prozess neues Land (wen es detaillierter interessieren sollte; mal nach "Xeroserie" googeln). 





Übergangsbereich von Embryonaldünenbereich hin zum Hochstrand (auch Punkt 2)





Rückfahrt an der Brandungsküste des Oststrandes





Auf der im westlichen Bereich der Insel vorgelagerten Sandbank, die es so massiv erst seit einigen Jahren gibt. Der weiße "Nebel" am Grund ist Sandflug. Das Material wurde auf den Touren auf das Härteste getestet. Das Foto wurde bei einer zweiten, ähnlich verlaufenden Tour aufgenommen.





Schiebepartie im Bereich des Dünenüberganges nahe der Ortschaft. Die Pflanzen sind Meersenf (_Cakile maritima_)


----------



## Maternus (17. September 2013)

Schöne Fotos! Auf Langeoog war ich als Kind zur Kur. Radgefahren sind wir damals leider nicht.


----------



## black-panther (17. September 2013)

Schöne Eindrücke, Patrick.
Ich hoffe, der Sand setzt sich nicht überall rein


----------



## euphras (17. September 2013)

Maternus schrieb:


> Schöne Fotos! Auf Langeoog war ich als Kind zur Kur. Radgefahren sind wir damals leider nicht.



Bei mir war es etwas länger. Ich habe im Alter von 11-12 mehr als ein Jahr auf Langeoog gelebt (auch aus "Kur"-Gründen, Allergiker). Es war eine Zeitreise nach über dreissig Jahren. Meine alte Schule wurde leider in diesem Jahr abgerissen. 



black-panther schrieb:


> Schöne Eindrücke, Patrick.
> Ich hoffe, der Sand setzt sich nicht überall rein.



Der Sand findet leider trotz Dichtungen überall seinen Weg in die Lager, weil er sehr fein ist. Es ist wohl fettechnisch eine komplette Revision nötig.


----------



## black-panther (18. September 2013)

Na dann viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben Sarotti (22. September 2013)

Heute hab ich grün gewählt:

Kleine Runde mit dem Renner zu einer unserer Rinderweiden.

Highland Cattle vom Westensee, natürlich Bioland!

























Schöne Grüße aus Schleswig-Holstein

Johannes


----------



## Ianus (22. September 2013)

Wunderschönes Rad. Jetzt noch ein LRS ohne silberne Bremsflanken


----------



## mauricer (23. September 2013)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!


----------



## doedsmaskinen (23. September 2013)

lustig, wenn so ein moderner rahmen eine pumpenspitze hat.. ist ja schon lage ein rudiment bei rennern. aber durchaus praktisch


----------



## user666 (24. September 2013)

Bei uns hier im Süden war auch wieder schönes Wetter am Wochenende, da musste ich einfach nochmal raus..

Kurzer Rundruf und auf gings zur Karwendelrunde.

Gestartet sind wir dann, bei lächerlichen 4°C, kurz vor Mittenwald. Die Temperatur spielte aber schon bald keine Rolle mehr, die Steigung zur Vereineralm hat uns doch etwas zum schwitzen gebracht.

Also hier die erste Station: Vereineralm auf 1400m.







Von hier aus geht es erstmal wieder bergab zur Grenze Deutschland- Österreich: dem Bärnbach.
Wo man manchmal sogar hindurch fahren konnte, reichte nach den Regenfällen der letzten Tage das Wasser nun teilweise bis zu den Knien- da waren sie wieder, die lächerlichen 4°C





Wir fahren bergauf und machen oben dann Rast, mit Blick zurück auf die Soiernspitze.






Weiter gehts nach Hinterriss, einem abgelegnen kleinen Dörfchen an der Isar. Dieser folgen wir auf der Mautstrasse bis zum Abzweig Johannestal.
Hier schlängelt sich die Forststrasse schier unendlich hinauf bis zum kleinen Ahornboden, einem wunderschönen Fleckchen Erde...
















Im Hintergrund die schroffen Laliderwände.

Es war nicht anders zu erwarten- es geht schon wieder bergauf...
Steinig ist dieser weg, erfordert vollste Konzentration.
Oben wird man dann aber mit herrlichem Ausblick belohnt.

Der Hochalmsattel auf 1800m:






Nach einer Einkehr im Karwendelhaus nahmen wir die 17km Abfahrt hinunter nach Scharnitz in Angriff, von dort aus zum Entspannen geradewegs zurück nach Mittenwald und zum Auto.
Fertig!

Tachostand: 70Km, 1800hm.
Körperlicher Akkustand: 0,0...


----------



## Quen (24. September 2013)

Das Serotta...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (25. September 2013)

"Fahrwetter" 



​


----------



## user666 (25. September 2013)

Wirklich schön...
Was ich nur nicht verstehe- eine matte Kurbel am Bike des Poliermeisters?
Da würde doch hochglanz super passen, oder
Oder beißt sich der Alu-glanz mit dem Titan-glanz?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (25. September 2013)

Die Kurbel ist noch original, wie neu


----------



## user666 (25. September 2013)

Es sei Ihm verziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben Sarotti (25. September 2013)

Feines Xizang, die nicht polierte Kurbel passt doch perfekt zu den schwarzen Teilen.


----------



## chusma (27. September 2013)

Modern bike today, sorry...
Cheers,
Chus


----------



## Ianus (28. September 2013)

chusma schrieb:


> Modern bike today, sorry...



The YBB is the only bike i'd like to add to my bike pool.


----------



## black-panther (28. September 2013)

modern but still classic somehow, and nice, Chus


----------



## Klein-Holgi (28. September 2013)

Zur Abwechslung dann noch etwas farbenfroheres. Wäre glaube ich nicht das erste burgundy Adroit bei den classicern...









...kleine hügelige Genussrunde durch den Vordertaunus.


----------



## ArSt (28. September 2013)

user666 schrieb:


> Tachostand: 70Km, 1800hm.
> Körperlicher Akkustand: 0,0...


 

Mensch Adrian, gut das ich abgesagt habe (was Du mir hoffentlich nicht übel nimmst!)! Bei meinem Zustand wäre das sicherlich nicht gut gewesen - da hätte ich ja sogar im Normalzustand am Montag blau machen müssen!

Herrliche Aufnahmen! 

Es grüßt Dich der Armin!


----------



## Ianus (28. September 2013)

Schön wars...


----------



## user666 (28. September 2013)

Armin, ich hoffe, wir kommen da nochmal zusammen. Du kennst ja noch so einige schöne Stellen, welche du mir zeigen musst!!

Viele grüße
Adrian


----------



## BontragerTom (29. September 2013)

Eben mal etwas durch den Park und dabei doch glatt ne Moto Cross Strecke entdeckt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## opi13 (29. September 2013)

Ianus schrieb:


> Schön wars...



  modernes Teufelszeug


----------



## Dean76 (29. September 2013)

Habe heute auch nochmal das schöne Wetter mit Familie ausgenutzt!

Ist zwar nur ein Schnappschuss aber hier kann man mal sehen, dass das Cannondale meiner Frau besser passt!

Gruß Andre!


----------



## bademeisterpaul (29. September 2013)

Gestern vom Schliersee zur Erzherzog-Johann-Klause und oben noch eine Runde über die Reichenböden.
Anfangs noch recht neblig,





hat sich dann aber schnell die Sonne durchsetzen können.













Am Ende wurdens dann inkl. 200 zusätzlichen "deppenhöhenmetern" (hab bei ner kleinen Bananenpause meine Sonnenbrille liegen lassen) doch knapp 1700hm, war so nicht geplant. Dafür hab ich mich dann in der E H J Klause ordentlich mit ner Speckknödelsuppe und nem großen Kaiserschmarrn entschädigt .
Sorry für die schlechten Bilder, hatte bloß das Handy dabei.


----------



## Ianus (29. September 2013)

bademeisterpaul schrieb:


> Gestern vom Schliersee zur Erzherzog-Johann-Klause und oben noch eine Runde über die Reichenböden.
> 
> 
> Anfangs noch recht neblig,Sorry für die schlechten Bilder, hatte bloß das Handy dabei.



Deine Handy-Knipse macht recht ordentliche Bilder. Die schaffen viele nicht mal mit 'ner Spiegelreflex


----------



## pago79 (29. September 2013)

Heute, seit längerem mal wieder eine Runde mit dem Schneemenschen....





Gruß
Lars


----------



## chusma (29. September 2013)

Tomorrow I will be able to have a classic bike on my pics, promise you!
Cheers,
Chus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (30. September 2013)

Nutzt das Wetter noch 



​


----------



## noka78 (30. September 2013)

hi frank, echt schönes motiv...in 3 Tagen sitz ich da auch - stell schonmal das bier kalt...erzgebirge ich komme


----------



## msony (30. September 2013)

Wie wat Norman,will da auch hin zu Euch.
Klasse Foto.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (30. September 2013)




----------



## gtbiker (30. September 2013)

Schöne Gegend, schönes Rad, schöner Rucksack!


----------



## metabaron24 (30. September 2013)

Schöner Helm auch!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (1. Oktober 2013)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Schöne Gegend, schönes Rad, schöner Rucksack!



Hehe Tewje, das ist der von Dir  Supertoll, da passt das Stativ locker rein


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (1. Oktober 2013)

​


----------



## Seven-Eleven (1. Oktober 2013)

Ein schöner Sonnenuntergang und eine schöne Gegend zum Biken.


----------



## chusma (1. Oktober 2013)

Hi,
Everyone should have/try a '94 Kona Explosif... what a great bike.

Cheers,
Chus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (2. Oktober 2013)

Hey Chus,
nice one! (as always?! )
I'll soon start to build up a '94 Kilauea, on which your fork & stem would be perfect 

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## dopingfrei (3. Oktober 2013)

kleine tour im frankfurter grüngürtel.


----------



## doedsmaskinen (3. Oktober 2013)

heute und wie schön das wetter heute war. wurde aber ne rr-runde, aber das klein quantum meines begleiters wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten. aus der letzten bei klein produzierten serie.


----------



## jejamm (3. Oktober 2013)

Hab zwar keine Bilder, aber die ernüchternde Erkenntnis gewonnen, dass mein Bruder mich mit seinem Attitude Race auf nem freeride-lastigen Trail an einem Steinbruch entlang runter im schönen Oberbergischen quasi abgehängt hat - ich war mit nem 160mm Enduru/Freeride Bike bewaffnet. Selbst wenn man seinen Heimvorteil abzieht, ist das mit dem Rad krass - ich dachte jeden Moment sein Rahmen bricht oder die armen dünnen XC Reifen fliegen ihm um die Ohren - alte Schule halt. Ärger mich, dass ich keine GoPro oder sowas dabei hatte - der Film wär hier gut angekommen.

Gruß,
jejamm


----------



## chusma (3. Oktober 2013)

Autumn is here to stay.
Enjoy,
Chus


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (4. Oktober 2013)

Oh yes Chus  

Im Erzgebirge ist es kalt und nebelig, aber noch nicht richtig bunt 







​


----------



## ArSt (4. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Franky!

Die letzte Aufnahme gefällt mir irgendwie ausgesprochen gut! 

Es grüßt der Armin!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (5. Oktober 2013)

Dankeschön Armin  Heute gings mit dem Xizang in den Herbstwald 











​


----------



## Ianus (5. Oktober 2013)

Geniale Fotos, Frank. Bei uns schifft es heute ohne Punkt und Komma.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (5. Oktober 2013)

Danke Jörg, bei uns wohl morgen


----------



## Ianus (5. Oktober 2013)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Danke Jörg, bei uns wohl morgen



Ja, Ihr bekommt den Mist meist einen Tag später.


----------



## GaryParker (5. Oktober 2013)

dieses XIZANG...

franky, du hast dich selbst übertroffen


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (5. Oktober 2013)

Danke danke, übertreibt nicht so Jungs, ich werde rot. Es fährt sich traumhaft, das ist das Beste. Auf den Bildern sieht man es etwas, ich habe eine Fahr LRS aus TUNE MIG/MAG-Mavic Ceramic und Sramkassette montiert  So muss ich keine NOS Felgen, Naben und Kassetten von Suntour verschleissen


----------



## GaryParker (5. Oktober 2013)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Danke danke, übertreibt nicht so Jungs, ich werde rot.



nenene, wer das schönste GT ever hat, muss mit komplimenten rechnen. so ist das halt...;-)


----------



## Seven-Eleven (5. Oktober 2013)

Auch von mir : Ein wunderschönes Bike in einer tollen Landschaft.
Hätte gern auch so viele Berge um mich herum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linseneintopf (5. Oktober 2013)

nööö, leider nicht, hielt mich aber mal wieder nicht davon ab ein paar Fotos vom gerade wieder zusammen gebauten 1200er zu machen...


----------



## Ianus (5. Oktober 2013)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Hätte gern auch so viele Berge um mich herum.



Hügel! Berge sehen so aus...







Aber ich brauch auch leider 4 Stunden Anfahrtszeit mit dem Auto, um dorthin zu gelangen


----------



## GaryParker (5. Oktober 2013)

Ianus schrieb:


> Aber ich brauch auch leider 4 Stunden Anfahrtszeit mit dem Auto, um dorthin zu gelangen



jörg, ich wollte gerade schon sagen: diese gegend ist mir im großraum stuttgart aber völlig unbekannt


----------



## ArSt (5. Oktober 2013)

GaryParker schrieb:


> jörg, ich wollte gerade schon sagen: diese gegend ist mir im großraum stuttgart aber völlig unbekannt


 
Der war richtig gut, Jochen! 

Es grüßt Euch, breit grinsend, der Armin!


----------



## Ianus (5. Oktober 2013)

GaryParker schrieb:


> jörg, ich wollte gerade schon sagen: diese gegend ist mir im großraum stuttgart aber völlig unbekannt



Stimmt, bei uns sieht es eher so aus.  Die Ecke ist Dir sicherlich bekannt, oder?


----------



## GaryParker (5. Oktober 2013)

jaaa, das kommt mir schon eher bekannt vor, jörg.

(sollte die region um strümpfelbach sein?)

danke armin


----------



## Ianus (5. Oktober 2013)

GaryParker schrieb:


> jaaa, das kommt mir schon eher bekannt vor, jörg.
> 
> (sollte die region um strümpfelbach sein?)
> 
> danke armin



Karlstein


----------



## GaryParker (5. Oktober 2013)

jetzt wo du es sagst


----------



## chusma (5. Oktober 2013)

Xizang, Trek, Kleins... Great bikes and great pics.
I'm sorry about my phone pics, but I cannot carry a camera in my jersey.
Fog in mount Penouta (Boal)
Enjoy,
Chus


----------



## stefan9113 (6. Oktober 2013)

Hi Chus,

here too 


Greetings Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (6. Oktober 2013)

Schönes Ding Jörg, ich hoffe du bist auf Bild 2 dann auch zwischen den Reben runter. Sollte ja mit Cantis kein Ding sein, oder...? 

VG

Moritz


----------



## Ianus (6. Oktober 2013)

mauricer schrieb:


> Sollte ja mit Cantis kein Ding sein, oder...?



Sollte.. ja  Dafür bin ich aber ein zu großer Schisser, meine Fahrtechnik ist eh schon grottenschlecht.


----------



## mauricer (6. Oktober 2013)

Da spielen wir in der gleichen Liga, mir wäre das mit Cantis ä weng zu steil gewesen. Die Bremsen ja auch so schon eher minderwertig. Deshalb wars auch nur halbernst gemeint. Schön, dass das Dolo rauskommt. 

VG

Moritz


----------



## Ianus (6. Oktober 2013)

mauricer schrieb:


> Die Bremsen ja auch so schon eher minderwertig. Deshalb wars auch nur halbernst gemeint



Mit einer Scheibe kann man sie natürlich nicht vergleichen, aber so ansonsten...... seit wann fahre ich diesen Bremsentyp...1992? Wirkliche Probleme hatte ich nie und die 900er XTR mit passenden Belägen und dazu passender Felge halte ich nach wie vor für die beste Cantibremse ever.


----------



## opi13 (6. Oktober 2013)

es war nicht wirklich schön , aber dafür wenigstens warm


----------



## pottsblizz (6. Oktober 2013)

jejamm schrieb:


> Hab zwar keine Bilder, aber die ernüchternde Erkenntnis gewonnen, dass mein Bruder mich mit seinem Attitude Race auf nem freeride-lastigen Trail an einem Steinbruch entlang runter im schönen Oberbergischen quasi abgehängt hat - ich war mit nem 160mm Enduru/Freeride Bike bewaffnet. Selbst wenn man seinen Heimvorteil abzieht, ist das mit dem Rad krass - ich dachte jeden Moment sein Rahmen bricht oder die armen dünnen XC Reifen fliegen ihm um die Ohren - alte Schule halt. Ärger mich, dass ich keine GoPro oder sowas dabei hatte - der Film wär hier gut angekommen.
> 
> Gruß,
> jejamm



HöHö, jetzt weißte, warum wir unser Altmetall so hegen und pflegen...


----------



## noka78 (6. Oktober 2013)

ein bisl das Erzgebirge unsicher gemacht  schööön wars 





































Viele Grüße
Norman

hier noch bisl mehr bei Bedarf....  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/63549


----------



## gtbiker (6. Oktober 2013)

Sehr schöne Bilder! 
Welcher kleine See ist das?

Ende des Monats auch mal wieder in dieser lieblichen Gegend.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (6. Oktober 2013)

Hi Chusma



That is a very beautiful landscape - where ist this ? 




greetings 
Schwarzwaldbiker




chusma schrieb:


> Tomorrow I will be able to have a classic bike on my pics, promise you!
> Cheers,
> Chus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chusma (6. Oktober 2013)

> Hi Chusma
> 
> That is a very beautiful landscape - where ist this ?
> 
> ...



Thanks Schwarzwaldbiker,
That is Sierra de la Bobia, close to Navia (Asturias) and facing the sea. A great place for MTB.

Now, a riddle... What is this bike for? I ride it off road sometimes...
enjoy,
Chus


----------



## noka78 (6. Oktober 2013)

@gtbiker, die Seen sind beides Talsperren, Carlsfeld und Sosa (nähe Auersberg)
Grüße Norman


----------



## chowi (7. Oktober 2013)

Großes Kino Norman!


----------



## tatau77 (7. Oktober 2013)

Hi Norman,
kann mich Chowi nur anschließen, sehr schön 
Gruß Boris


----------



## Goshira (7. Oktober 2013)

> Now, a riddle... What is this bike for? I ride it off road sometimes...
> enjoy,
> Chus



hmm, maybe it is a jardiners bike  
the pipes for holding a shovel and a rake?


----------



## chusma (7. Oktober 2013)

Goshira schrieb:


> hmm, maybe it is a jardiners bike
> the pipes for holding a shovel and a rake?



 
That's a good idea... Will have to try it.
But that's not what I'm using it for.
Any idea?

Enjoy,
Chus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IHateRain (7. Oktober 2013)

noka78 schrieb:


> ein bisl das Erzgebirge unsicher gemacht  schööön wars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Top, Norman  Allerdings lege ich Dir das Tragen eines Helms nahe  Und - auch wenn ich sie bereits gesehen habe, so kannst Du hier ruhig auch mal ein Bilder Deiner bemerkenswerten Pilzsammlung zeigen 

Stets gute Fahrt
IHateRain


----------



## Goshira (7. Oktober 2013)

chusma schrieb:


> That's a good idea... Will have to try it.
> But that's not what I'm using it for.
> Any idea?
> 
> ...



is it a rocket launcher


----------



## noka78 (7. Oktober 2013)

Micha, meinst du die Pilze ?





oder die Pilse...?





oder die übergewichtigen Steinpilze hier die mehr wiegen als ne Big Fork 













4 Pilze sollten reichen für eine...ähh 3 Mahlzeiten 

im Erzgebirge ist die Pilzwelt noch in Ordnung 
...dabei wollte ich doch nur biken 

PS: Helm war nicht time correct, daher mal fürs Fotoshooting abgenommen - ansonsten natürlich immer mit dabei !


----------



## IHateRain (7. Oktober 2013)

noka78 schrieb:


> Micha, meinst du die Pilze ?


 
Na, diese natürlich! 



noka78 schrieb:


> PS: Helm war nicht time correct, daher mal fürs Fotoshooting abgenommen - ansonsten natürlich immer mit dabei !


 
Na, dann ist ja gut 

Cheers
Michael


----------



## chusma (7. Oktober 2013)

Goshira schrieb:


> is it a rocket launcher



It could be a sort of mobile weapon for city riots...
Nice try.
Any idea? Give up?
 @noka78: now those are three mushrooms indeed, sir... And the pics are fantastic.


----------



## cleiende (7. Oktober 2013)

chusma schrieb:


> It could be a sort of mobile weapon for city riots...
> Nice try.
> Any idea? Give up?



The pipes are for fishing rods.


----------



## chusma (7. Oktober 2013)

> The pipes are for fishing rods.



DingDongDingDongDingDongDingDongDingDong...

Yep, that's the best way for carrying fishing rods.
I also have a cargo trailer for all the fish... 

Enjoy,
Chus


----------



## user666 (7. Oktober 2013)

noka78 schrieb:


>




Ja, war schon ne verdammte Kacke, damals mit Tschernobyl.


----------



## noka78 (7. Oktober 2013)

http://www.br.de/themen/ratgeber/inhalt/ernaehrung/pilze-radioaktivitaet100.html


----------



## coast13 (7. Oktober 2013)

noka78 schrieb:


> oder die Pilse...?



 das gute Scherdel aus meiner Heimat 



meine PilZ-Ausbeute war neulich eher bescheiden 

Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## user666 (8. Oktober 2013)

noka78 schrieb:


> http://www.br.de/themen/ratgeber/inhalt/ernaehrung/pilze-radioaktivitaet100.html



Genau Norman, auch die Wildschweine sind betroffen, weil sie den Boden umwühlen und darunter Dinge fressen, die damals schon vom Sauren Regen belastet waren...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (10. Oktober 2013)

Vorgestern, da war es noch schön..


----------



## Rockyman (10. Oktober 2013)

Gestern war das Wetter zwar eher trüb 

Aber zum Glück kann man es ja etwas Farbe ins Spiel bringen und schon wird es wieder heiter 





Bikergruss


----------



## mauricer (10. Oktober 2013)

Dolo geht immer!


----------



## eddie74 (10. Oktober 2013)




----------



## Deleted 112231 (10. Oktober 2013)




----------



## aspreti (10. Oktober 2013)

Täusche ich mich oder ist die Kette an dem GT verrostet, wenn ja ist es e.c. (environment correct) 

Alex


----------



## doodlez (10. Oktober 2013)

war zu verregnet heut leider


----------



## tofu1000 (10. Oktober 2013)

Wunderbares Foto!



SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Vorgestern, da war es noch schön..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 112231 (11. Oktober 2013)

aspreti schrieb:


> Täusche ich mich oder ist die Kette an dem GT verrostet, wenn ja ist es e.c. (environment correct)
> 
> Alex



Da muss mal eine neue ran, das stimmt. Dann darf ich aber nurnoch in frisch polierten Neubausiedlungen rumgurken


----------



## Radsatz (11. Oktober 2013)

aspreti schrieb:


> Täusche ich mich oder ist die Kette an dem GT verrostet, wenn ja ist es e.c. (environment correct)
> 
> Alex



Muss man sich an sowas hochziehen


----------



## Nightstorm95 (12. Oktober 2013)

Heute in Hannover,


den ganzen Tag zumeist grau ...




​

... & leichter Regen - bei 7 bis 11 Grad.




​

_"Kann nur noch besser werden" ..._

BW,
Max


----------



## opi13 (14. Oktober 2013)




----------



## pago79 (14. Oktober 2013)

Super Bild Thomas Bringt klasse die Stimmung rüber.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Koe (14. Oktober 2013)

heute im taunus. von nebel,über nieselregen bis sonnenschein alles dabei.





gruß

stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## opi13 (14. Oktober 2013)

wow Stefan , schöne Herbststimmung eingefangen


----------



## Rubik (14. Oktober 2013)

Daumen hoch, tolles Bild!


----------



## epic2006 (17. Oktober 2013)

Klassische Besetzung mit modernem Material:





Gruß, Gerrit und Lars


----------



## Rockyman (17. Oktober 2013)

Recht so Gerrit

Ein bisschen Abwechslung bringt Schwung ins Bikerleben 
Zwischendurch fährt man wieder das alte Geraffel und man weiss plötzlich was die vielen Jahre Bikeentwicklung gebracht haben 





Bikergruss,  Stefan


----------



## Rubik (17. Oktober 2013)

Eher nicht schön, und jetzt ist auch noch sehr stürmisch. Das wird wohl nix, mit der Feierabendrunde.


----------



## opi13 (17. Oktober 2013)

Servus beinand , da habt Ihr zwei euch das bessere Wetter ausgesucht 

viel Spaß noch


----------



## Rockyman (17. Oktober 2013)

Ja wie, keine schöne Herbststimmung bei euch 

OK, das Foto im Hochgebirge war vom letzten Jahr.
Bei der heutigen Feierabendrunde sah es so aus 





























Kurzum, es hat riessig Spass gemacht.
Der Herbst kann einfach einfach grossartig sein!

Und spätestens Morgen ist das Wetter auf eurer Seite.

Gute Nacht und Gruss,  Stefan


----------



## msony (18. Oktober 2013)

Bin Gestern und Heute auch unterwegs gewesen.Einmal Stadtindianer,einmal entspannen.









Schönes Wochenende 

Markus


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. Oktober 2013)

Die wunderbare Herbstzeit geniesen 







​


----------



## msony (19. Oktober 2013)

Mein nächster Urlaub geht in Richtung Erzgebirge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zagato (19. Oktober 2013)

heute hinter der alten oper ffm.




und davor. 
...wir lieben ffm.


----------



## euphras (20. Oktober 2013)

Koe schrieb:


> heute im taunus. von nebel,über nieselregen bis sonnenschein alles dabei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolut tolles Bild, Stefan. Es fängt die Herbststimmung perfekt ein.


----------



## aggressor2 (20. Oktober 2013)

gestern im erzgebirge:
es is sogar ein fahrradbild dabei!


----------



## Linseneintopf (20. Oktober 2013)

boa bei der Pilzpfanne dreht sich mir der Magen um..... ansonsten hat da wohl jemand Bock auf Makrofotografie wie... schöne Beobachtungen gemacht....  war letze Woche auch mal wieder 2 Stunden unterwegs auf dem Burgberg in Bad  Harzburg... update mit anderem Sattel, raceface Blätter und shortcage... der sich ******* schalten lässt lach... ja es ist Herbst...


----------



## oppaunke (20. Oktober 2013)

Frank, das Foto mit Spiegelung im See ist wirklich grandios!
Da möcht ich direkt aufs Bike springen und durch den Herbstwald Cruisen.
Stefans Batbike Foto ist auch klasse.
Bei Alex Pilzpfanne wäre ich auch skeptisch.Hat er seit dem Post ein Lebenszeichen von sich gegeben?
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Ianus (20. Oktober 2013)

Bei uns schifft es wie aus Kübeln, nachdem hier gestern das allerbeste Herbstwetter war. Naja, ein paar Räder wurden heute doch bewegt. Das halbjährliche Durchkurbeln und Abstauben der Wallhanger stand an


----------



## euphras (20. Oktober 2013)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> gestern im erzgebirge:
> es is sogar ein fahrradbild dabei!



Klasse Pilz-Fotos, Alex!


----------



## aggressor2 (20. Oktober 2013)

oppaunke schrieb:


> Bei Alex Pilzpfanne wäre ich auch skeptisch.Hat er seit dem Post ein Lebenszeichen von sich gegeben?
> Gruß,
> Christian



mensch jungs, macht euch da ma nich ins hemd. da warn nur ockertäublinge, fichtenreizker, paar stäublinge, ziegenlippen und ein falscher pfifferling drin. gewürzt mit zwiebel, salz, pfeffer und kümmel. angebraten mit butter.


----------



## Huelse (20. Oktober 2013)

gestern in der dresdner heide, das erste ist ja fast ein suchbild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (20. Oktober 2013)

Linseneintopf schrieb:


>



Das arme Trek  PS: Kurze SW schalten nicht anders als lange wenn alles zusammenpasst


----------



## chusma (20. Oktober 2013)

@ everyone: Great pics! This whole page is stunning.

Today, a short ride with my new girlfriend: 1989' RM Avalanche. Just finished
As usual, phone pics... sorry

Cheers,
Chus


----------



## ArSt (20. Oktober 2013)

Ianus schrieb:


> Bei uns schifft es wie aus Kübeln, nachdem hier gestern das allerbeste Herbstwetter war.


 
Bei uns ist das zum Glück noch nicht angekommen, aber es zieht schon zu:





















Es grüßt der Armin!


----------



## Linseneintopf (20. Oktober 2013)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Das arme Trek  PS: Kurze SW schalten nicht anders als lange wenn alles zusammenpasst




na ja sooo schlimm hab ichs ja nun auch nicht verschandelt... hätte halt lieber den ATAC, lässt sich aber auf dem Rahmen für mich wohl kaum fahren leider... Und ja hast recht, aber hier scheint jetzt was nicht mehr zu passen da es vor dem Austausch des SW super geschaltet hat...wenn ich mal wiede etwas zeit habe werde ich mir das genauer anschauen.. bei Klein Klein hängt die Kette schon noch derbe...


----------



## ArSt (20. Oktober 2013)

Du hast ja auch eine Kassette mit größeren Ritzeln wie der Franky. Ich denke, da ist ein kurzer Schaltwerkskäfig überfordert!


----------



## Ianus (20. Oktober 2013)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


>



Frank, gibt es schon Pläne für ein Privat-Museum  In der letzten AutoMotorSport war ein Bericht eines Sammlers, der für seine Citrön-Sammlung einen alten Bunker erworben hat. Wäre sowas nicht eine Option für Deinen Fuhrpark? Eine neue Sehenswürdigkeit im Erzgebirge inkl. geführter Touren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddie74 (20. Oktober 2013)




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (20. Oktober 2013)

Ach Jörg, die alten Hobel interessieren doch kaum jemanden  Aber Sammlerfreunde die hier Urlaub machen sind herzlich auf ein Bierchen eingeladen


----------



## Ianus (20. Oktober 2013)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Ach Jörg, die alten Hobel interessieren doch kaum jemanden ....



Das wird sich ändern, wenn die ersten Wartungsverträge bei Neurädern zwingend vorgeschrieben werden.


----------



## tigern (20. Oktober 2013)

Wetter war so so, bisschen zu Kalt..aber die Gegend war sehr schön! Hatte nur gedacht dass es nur Asphalt gab


----------



## Ianus (20. Oktober 2013)

Ist das bei Euch in den Niederlanden?


----------



## ArSt (20. Oktober 2013)

Herrliche Aufnahmen kommen hier zur Zeit herein!


----------



## tigern (20. Oktober 2013)

ja! Hatte es selber auch niemals gewusst das wir Bergen in Holland haben

Morgen versuchen ob wir die Col de la Bonnette auffahren können


----------



## noka78 (20. Oktober 2013)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Ach Jörg, die alten Hobel interessieren doch kaum jemanden  Aber Sammlerfreunde die hier Urlaub machen sind herzlich auf ein Bierchen eingeladen



kann ich nur empfehlen - ich habs gemacht, es war zwar leider nur kurz aber dafür spitze  danke nochmal Franky - komme immer wieder gern! 
Jetzt bist du aber erstmal dran - Berlin und ich warten und würden uns freuen


----------



## jkarwath (21. Oktober 2013)

Linseneintopf schrieb:


> boa bei der Pilzpfanne dreht sich mir der Magen um..... ansonsten hat da wohl jemand Bock auf Makrofotografie wie... schöne Beobachtungen gemacht....  war letze Woche auch mal wieder 2 Stunden unterwegs auf dem Burgberg in Bad  Harzburg... update mit anderem Sattel, raceface Blätter und shortcage... der sich ******* schalten lässt lach... ja es ist Herbst...



Ich tausch Dir den Käfig oder das Schaltwerk gern gegen einen/eins mit langem Käfig. Bei Interesse pm.

Jörg


----------



## bademeisterpaul (21. Oktober 2013)

ArSt schrieb:


> Herrliche Aufnahmen kommen hier zur Zeit herein!



Ist aber auch ein schöner Herbst heuer. Wir waren am Samstag auch nochmal draußen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tigern (22. Oktober 2013)

Ianus schrieb:


> Ist das bei Euch in den Niederlanden?



Und noch mehr Bildern aus die Niederlande.....


----------



## chusma (22. Oktober 2013)

Hi,
A longer ride today with the RM Avalanche. Everything works fine. This bike's a nice ride!
There's some mud on the tracks already. Today, southern winds and heat. 
Time for collecting chesnuts...
Cheers,
Chus


----------



## johnnyra (22. Oktober 2013)

Wo in den Niederlanden gibt es denn diese Landschaft??

Hier schönes Herbstwetter in der Dresdner Heide, habe die schönen Sonnenstunden leider knapp verpasst:



​


----------



## Mathes66 (22. Oktober 2013)

Gerade noch die letzten Sonnenstrahlen erwischt und zwischen Köln und Leverkusen unterwegs gewesen.

Hier am Höhenfelder See










Gruß
Mathias


----------



## user666 (22. Oktober 2013)

Der Wetterheini hats ja angekündigt: am Alpenrand Sonnenschein und milde Temperaturen... so wars dann heute auch!


----------



## svenundjenny (22. Oktober 2013)

@Mathes, geiles Teil


----------



## black-panther (22. Oktober 2013)

Yeah Matthias, schönes Parkpre Elite!

(wenn du DAS jemals loswerden willst, denk bitte an mich!)


----------



## Mathes66 (23. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die Blumen. Dieses Jahr mein meist gefahrenes Bike im Gelände. Chris, wenn es jemals soweit ist, werde ich an dich denken.

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## NuckChorris (23. Oktober 2013)

Hach,

dieses herrliche Herbstwetter und der Wald hat sich mit tausend Farben geschmückt.  Goldene Zeiten für das *Jet Stream*.






























Grüße,
Nuckchorris!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubik (24. Oktober 2013)

Hannover - Anderter Schleuse

Die Feierabendrunde findet derzeit nur noch im Dunkeln statt, dafür trösten die milden Temperaturen der letzten Tage. 

Einfach nur herrlich!!!


----------



## doodlez (24. Oktober 2013)

Heute auf ner schnellen Runde in den Nebel reingefahren  is echt eklig bei vllt 10 m Sicht 60kmh abwärts zu fahren


----------



## ph0 (24. Oktober 2013)

Im Ruhrpott war heute Traumwetter, was natürlich ausgiebigst genutzt wurde.  

























_ph0_


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (25. Oktober 2013)

​


----------



## black-panther (25. Oktober 2013)

Frank, gibt's eigentlich irgendetwas, das du nicht im Stall hast?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (25. Oktober 2013)

Ja, Yetis hab ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (25. Oktober 2013)

Und Rocky Mountain,Dekerf,Toad,Brodie,Kona......

Sehr schönes Rad Frank,eben halt Syncrosisgermandezentstyle.
Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Klein-Holgi (25. Oktober 2013)

Ah...Wasser wieder ab, Bremsen dran...

Das Bild mit den eher tristen Herbsttönen sieht aus als hätte einer ein Foto von 1990 auffen Scanner geschmissen. Sehr, sehr classic alles. (Was aber eher als Kompliment zu sehen ist...)


----------



## Ianus (26. Oktober 2013)

So schönes Wetter, warm, sonnig, bunt 

Und die Tour war im Vergleich zu gestern mit den Fully so was von dröge und ätzend  Bleischwere Beine, auf dem Rad gesessen wie ein Kartoffelsack, Kopf leer, Magen leer. Hat keinen Spaß gemacht. Echt schade, wo es doch wohl der letzte T-Shirt Tag für dieses Jahr gewesen ist.


----------



## Rubik (26. Oktober 2013)

Bei so schönem Wetter konnte ich das Bike nicht stehen lassen, und so ging es zum Benther Berg. 










Habe mich sehr wohl gefühlt und war mit dem Ausflug rundum zufrieden


----------



## gruenbaer (27. Oktober 2013)

Yes it was ... 














dirk


----------



## euphras (27. Oktober 2013)

Sehr schöne Fotos, Dirk!

Beste Grüße,

Patrick


----------



## gruenbaer (27. Oktober 2013)

danke.


----------



## Rockyman (29. Oktober 2013)

Wenn die Trails voller raschelnder Herbstblätter liegen.
Die strahlenden Farben und der erdige Duft die Sinne berauschen.
Dann ist es ein besonderer Genuss mit dem Bike unterwegs zu sein.
Wie wäre es mit einer Runde um die Stadt Luzern? Bei Interesse könnten wir ja mal eine Classic-Ausfahrt in dieser Umgebung planen?













Beste Grüsse, Rocky


----------



## tofino73 (30. Oktober 2013)

Coole Bilder ist das auf dem Gütsch? War schon lange nicht mehr da oben. Happy trails


----------



## zagato (30. Oktober 2013)

besuch beim ex earl of burma.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## farao (30. Oktober 2013)

Besuch beim Blutspenden







gruß
farao


----------



## Rockyman (30. Oktober 2013)

tofino73 schrieb:


> Coole Bilder ist das auf dem Gütsch? War schon lange nicht mehr da oben. Happy trails



Hi tofino

Ja genau, Chateau Gütsch und dann über den Sonnenberg, durch die Wolfsschlucht zum Renggloch und weiter Richtung Emmenuferweg. Das sind wunderbare Biketrails mit tollen Ausblicken.
Fährst du manchmal an der Reuss entlang ins Luzernische?

Bikergruss


----------



## tofino73 (31. Oktober 2013)

Rockyman schrieb:


> Hi tofino
> 
> Ja genau, Chateau Gütsch und dann über den Sonnenberg, durch die Wolfsschlucht zum Renggloch und weiter Richtung Emmenuferweg. Das sind wunderbare Biketrails mit tollen Ausblicken.
> Fährst du manchmal an der Reuss entlang ins Luzernische?
> ...



Ja regelmässig. Michaelskreuz ist auch beliebtes Ziel von mir. Rund um die Stadt kenne ich die Trails noch nicht so gut.

Happy rails


----------



## Ianus (1. November 2013)

Da sich das Dolomiti bereits auf den Versand vorbereitet mußte heute der Crosser ran.  Leider kein Oldie.


----------



## Koe (1. November 2013)

guten Abend,

ich habe heute meinen freien tag genutzt, um mit einem guten freund von mir bilder für den contest zu schießen. das wetter war nicht das beste, es sind trotzdem einige schöne aufnahmen dabei.

diese  haben es nicht in den contest geschafft gefallen mir aber sehr gut:


















































genug Bilder für heute.

gruß

stefan


----------



## Rockyman (3. November 2013)

Vielen Dank für die superschönen Bilder 

Wirklich tolle Bikes und das ganze auch mit Spass und Phantasie in Szene gesetzt. Schön. wenn das Hobby so gelebt wird!

Bikergruss,  Stefan


----------



## svenundjenny (3. November 2013)

Toller Beitrag - nicht nur aus biketechnischer Sicht, sondern auch aus fotografischer


----------



## chusma (3. November 2013)

Hi,
Nice day for a new bike.
1991 Salsa À la Carte.
Hope you like it...

Cheers,
Chus


----------



## chusma (3. November 2013)

By the way...
Are you guys supporting Movember?
www.movember.de www.movember.com
I'm sure you are...






Cheers,
Chus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## opi13 (8. November 2013)




----------



## kalihalde (10. November 2013)

Habe heute noch mal das kühle, aber trockene Herbstwetter für eine kleine Ausfahrt genutzt. Schön wars .


----------



## msony (10. November 2013)

Klasse Fahrrad,hab ich auch mal mein eigen nennen dürfen.


----------



## aal (11. November 2013)

Wenn Laub liegt erhöht eine Federgabel die Fahrsicherheit.


----------



## MadProetchen (17. November 2013)

is zwar nich von heute, aber ich möchte euch die reize der kohlenpottlerischen industrielandschaft nich vorenthalten













schönen sonntag und glück auf
der markus


----------



## stefan9113 (17. November 2013)

schöne Bilder


bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chusma (17. November 2013)

Hi,
Cold, muddy day for the Salsa...
It will be snowing in three days.
Cheers,
Chus


----------



## msony (21. November 2013)

Gestern war das Wetter im Pott einfach herrlich.
Heute sieht die Sache leider anders aus.Egal,ich wollte das Foto hier auch nochmal zeigen.





Radfahren macht die Sinne frei.


----------



## chusma (24. November 2013)

Hi,
Rainy day in Asturias.
Rain + mud = Salsa
Cheers,
Chus


----------



## Nightstorm95 (24. November 2013)

chusma schrieb:


> Rain + mud = Salsa
> Cheers,
> Chus ...





Best wishes,
Max


----------



## wtb_rider (26. November 2013)

der Thread auf der 2. Seite, das muss ich ändern!

Hatte heute Babyfrei (zumindest für 2,5h) und hab mich nach über einem halben Jahr mal wieder aufs Rad geschwungen....ja es hat weh getan, und ich bin ganz schön aus der Form.

hab gleich mal das neue Zugpferd für den Baby anhänger auf Herz und Nieren getestet, und es war toll. Teile sind etwas zusammengeschustert Lrs und Sattelstütze sind nich so der Knaller, aber erfüllen Ihren Zweck.

genug gelabert das Rad fährt sich traumhaft, danke nochmal an Kollege Chowi.

















Gruss Kay


----------



## Ianus (26. November 2013)

für die Klingel.


----------



## mauricer (26. November 2013)

Sahneteil, Kay!


----------



## wtb_rider (26. November 2013)

Ianus schrieb:


> für die Klingel.



du brauchts doch nicht denken, das dir heutzutage irgendjemand Platz macht wenn man mit so einem Gespann angefahren kommt.
Selbst wenn sie dich sehen weil du auf sie zukommst, da bekomm ich jedes mal Totenköpfe in den Augen  
Naja ist halt so.
Gruss Kay


----------



## chusma (1. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
Heavy rains today.
A pic of yesterday's ride...

Cheers,
Chus


----------



## sevenack (1. Dezember 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (3. Dezember 2013)

So schön kann der Dezember sein. Inversionswetterlage in Jena. Einfach herrlich...


----------



## noka78 (3. Dezember 2013)

einfach spektakulär


----------



## DavidN (4. Dezember 2013)

Da traue ich mich ja kaum, bei den tollen Bildern ...


----------



## chusma (9. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
Up with the best thread in this forum!

Sunny -but cold- bank holidays...
Cheers,
Chus


----------



## ph0 (13. Dezember 2013)

Wintermorgen im RuhrTopf







_ph0_


----------



## Ianus (13. Dezember 2013)

Was die Natur heute wieder mit den Licht und Schattenspielen verzaubern konnte


----------



## noka78 (13. Dezember 2013)

Nr.3


----------



## chusma (15. Dezember 2013)

Nice day in Asturias: 15ºC, sun... the best day for the Merlin.

Cheers,
Chus

I took this same pic three weeks ago... what a difference!


----------



## wtb_rider (29. Dezember 2013)

ich bin heut mit Teo unterwegs gewesen, allerdings hat sich der feine Herr natürlich "fahren lassen"

Clari konnte etwas den liegengebliebenen Scheiss zu Hause beräumen und ich hab den Prinzen in den Schlaf gewogen:





















so das wars erstmal.

Fazit:

Teo hat wunderbar geschlafen....
Kay hat sich bewegt
Zu Hause ist wieder alles ordentlich

Das Ibis ist ein super zu fahrendes Rad, Wahnsinn hätte ich nicht gedacht!
Der Croozer braucht ein Paar fetzig eloxierte BMX Felgen und Skinwall BMX Reifen
Ich hab mal wieder geschafft Rad zu fahren und Fotos zu machen.

Die Fotos sind qualitativ unterirdisch
Kauft euch NIEMALS eine scheiss FUJI Kamera die is der letzte Schrott
Das Ding wird sofort in der Bucht versenkt sobald ich den orginalen Karton gefunden hab

Kauft euch NIEMALS eine scheiss FUJI Kamera die is der letzte Schrott
Kauft euch NIEMALS eine scheiss FUJI Kamera die is der letzte Schrott
Kauft euch NIEMALS eine scheiss FUJI Kamera die is der letzte Schrott.

Das wars glaube ich...
ne eins hab ich noch vergessen:

Kauft euch NIEMALS eine scheiss FUJI Kamera die is der letzte Schrott!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (29. Dezember 2013)

Doppelpost!!!
Ja sie ist....schlimm!!! (Kind ist anwesend  )


----------



## mauricer (29. Dezember 2013)

oha…doppelpost….die Kamera muss ja wirklich schlimm sein!


----------



## hendr1k (30. Dezember 2013)

Oh mist, ich hab eine Fuji-kamera


----------



## aggressor2 (30. Dezember 2013)

nachm aufstehn offenbarte sich mal wieder prächtige inversionswetterlage und wir sind hastewaskannste aufn berg.

leider warn die wolken im stadtgebiet schon wieder weg.















leuchtenburg bei kahla





frühstück hatt ich natürlich auch mitgenommen


----------



## hendr1k (30. Dezember 2013)

ihr spielt zwar nur 4. Liga, aber die Landschaft ist geil.


----------



## wtb_rider (30. Dezember 2013)

Wis haben heute Besorgungen macht und das schöne Wetter genutzt um mit den Rädern rauszukommen, schee wars...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-BEND (30. Dezember 2013)

da kann die "billige" FinePix F800EXR natürlich einpacken.


----------



## wtb_rider (30. Dezember 2013)

naja vielleicht bin ich zu anspruchsvoll , bzw zu geizig für eine vernünftige Kompaktknipse


----------



## S-BEND (30. Dezember 2013)

mit dem "billig" meinte ich, das der kurs, der für eine FinePix F800EXR aufgerufen wird, 
auch nicht unbedingt wenig ist.
aber der unterschied zur nikon ist schon gravierend. der preis natürlich auch.


----------



## wtb_rider (30. Dezember 2013)

naja 200 Euronen sind im Rahmen für ne Knipse, aber dafür kann man auch n bischen was verlangen, stimmt schon.


----------



## synlos (31. Dezember 2013)

Ahoi.

Da die Sonne heute schon den ganzen Tag lacht, mußte ich mich mal aufs M-16 schwingen. 

Erst zum Wehr, das vollläuft bzw. staut wenn mal die Leine zuviel Wasser führt. Wenn dann mal Schmelze vorhanden ist, rauscht es hier mal ordentlich!









Danach gings zum Baggersee. Im Sommer voll bis zum Rand mit Menschen, zur Zeit totenstille. 










Im Übrigen gefällt mir das M-16 so schon sehr gut. Unten und oben schwarz das hat was mit dem polierten Rahmen. 

















Das war ein schöner kleiner Trip...die Greten müssen doch mal wieder bewegt werden... 




Das Bild sagt alles.  Guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2014!
Tom


----------



## doodlez (31. Dezember 2013)

heute sehr neblig aber Sonne habe ich dennoch gefunden  

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (31. Dezember 2013)




----------



## euphras (31. Dezember 2013)

Letzte Fahrt des Jahres:


----------



## rabbid (1. Januar 2014)

Tolle Fotos hier! Ich habe mein Alugerümpel kurz vor dem Jahresende auch nochmal ausgeführt. Leider nur ein Handy-Pic...


----------



## chusma (8. Januar 2014)

A short ride today with my new bike: 1989' Scott Boulder.
Everything working fine; this weekend she will get hers... and you will see the pics.
Cheers,
Chus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (9. Januar 2014)

Nicht wirklich schön, gestern - eine *nette* "Wand" kam da rüber...


----------



## tigern (9. Januar 2014)

Schönes Wetter? Am Rainforest immer!!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (10. Januar 2014)

Schön vielleicht nicht, aber bikebar 



​


----------



## dkh99 (12. Januar 2014)

Das schöne Wetter in Berlin musste am WE ausgenutzt werden... Xizang fuhr sich genauso gut wie vor dem Winterschlaf...


----------



## felixdelrio (19. Januar 2014)

Kalte Morgenrunde im Südwesten Berlins ...


----------



## Captain_Secret (19. Januar 2014)




----------



## LilaQ (25. Januar 2014)

Hi,

leider nur ein Foto mit Handy und nicht 100% Classic aber schön war´s 





Grüße
Norman


----------



## Germanbikes (26. Januar 2014)

-14 Grad wer erfindet mal Handschuhe die auch wärmen?

Doppelpost der Text bezieht sich auf das nächste Posting, logisch: mach einfach mal eins vom Herbst jetzt rein:


----------



## Germanbikes (26. Januar 2014)

ups.. doppelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Hofnarr (27. Januar 2014)

Wie die Hipsters mit ihren Singlespeedern



War wohl etwas eisig...


----------



## black-panther (27. Januar 2014)

Mit DER Bereifung auf Schnee&Eis?!


----------



## kasimir2 (27. Januar 2014)

Da das Ventil offen ist hat er aber scheinbar etwas Luft
abgelassen um den Grip zu erhöhen...


----------



## Der Hofnarr (27. Januar 2014)

kasimir2 schrieb:


> Da das Ventil offen ist hat er aber scheinbar etwas Luft
> abgelassen um den Grip zu erhöhen...


Nö, ich schraube die Ventile eigentlich nie zu! Autoventile, die nach dem gleichen Prinzip funktionieren, schraubt ja auch keiner zu... 
Da die Straßen in der Stadt geräumt und gesalzen sind hab ich auch kein verlangen nach anderen Reifen, finde es hingegen immer lusig wenn man surrenden spikebereiften Kollegen trifft.


----------



## chino moreno (27. Januar 2014)

Der Hofnarr schrieb:


> Da die Straßen in der Stadt geräumt und gesalzen sind hab ich auch kein verlangen nach anderen Reifen, finde es hingegen immer lusig wenn man surrenden spikebereiften Kollegen trifft.



Und heute etwas geschlittert?


----------



## hendr1k (27. Januar 2014)

ist schon mutig, mit den Slicks im Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rabbid (31. Januar 2014)

Heute früh mit einem Freund zusammen einige Runden um Aachen gedreht. Kalt aber sooo schön!


----------



## Huelse (31. Januar 2014)

Wunderschönes Foto!


----------



## black-panther (31. Januar 2014)

Definitiv! Gehört in die Vernissage.


----------



## rabbid (31. Januar 2014)

Danke für die Blumen!


----------



## gtbiker (31. Januar 2014)

Der Hofnarr schrieb:


> Nö, ich schraube die Ventile eigentlich nie zu! Autoventile, die nach dem gleichen Prinzip funktionieren, schraubt ja auch keiner zu...


Der entscheidende Unterschied ist aber, dass die Autoventile eine Feder besitzen und die Sclaverandventile eben nicht


----------



## Der Hofnarr (10. Februar 2014)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Der entscheidende Unterschied ist aber, dass die Autoventile eine Feder besitzen und die Sclaverandventile eben nicht


Hm, Ok. Wie auch immer, die Luft bleibt dennoch drinn

Zum Thema: Kleine Shoppingausfahrt


----------



## msony (11. Februar 2014)

Stadtindianer.





Gelsenkirchen Ückendorf.


----------



## kutte (11. Februar 2014)

msony schrieb:


> Stadtindianer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
das ding ist echt hübsch geworden.  sehe ich richtig: hast du die gabelkrone zwischenzeitlich lackieren lassen?


----------



## msony (11. Februar 2014)

Hey Kutte
Jupp,kam heut wieder vom Lackierer.


----------



## kutte (11. Februar 2014)

msony schrieb:


> Hey Kutte
> Jupp,kam heut wieder vom Lackierer.


 
sehr cool! zeigst du in deinem thread noch detailfotos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (11. Februar 2014)

kann ich machen,klaro.


----------



## rabbid (14. Februar 2014)

Auf dem Weg zur Arbeit. In diesen Tagen heißt "Wetter schön": kein Regen


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (14. Februar 2014)




----------



## hendr1k (14. Februar 2014)

Oh, schönes bild, ist das nachbearbeitet ? war das heute?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (14. Februar 2014)

Handypic,  bisschen getunt. Ich bekomme meinen Rechner heute erst zurück


----------



## IHateRain (15. Februar 2014)

Schön war´s Wetter nicht wirklich... - aber Spaß hat´s gemacht 









Grüße
Michael


----------



## msony (18. Februar 2014)

Die letzten Tage unterwegs im Pott.


----------



## Radsatz (18. Februar 2014)

Waren das Koksbunker


----------



## msony (18. Februar 2014)

Musst ich gerade selber nachforschen,dachte das wär ne Konhlenwäsche,ist aber wohl ein Erzbunker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (20. Februar 2014)




----------



## opi13 (22. Februar 2014)




----------



## noka78 (22. Februar 2014)

double tracked with accu trax


----------



## mauricer (23. Februar 2014)

Kann mir nicht helfen, aber der Sattel sieht irgendwie komisch aus am ansonsten sehr schönen Goat. Ein schöner Welle San Marco Regal vielleicht?

VG

Moritz


----------



## ArSt (23. Februar 2014)

Heute erste Ausfahrt nach der Winterpause und einer kleinen Revision:





Zumindest bis zur Schneegrenze ging es absolut problemlos:





War sehr schön, aber doch noch kalt!





Es grüßt der Armin!


----------



## msony (23. Februar 2014)

War heut auch wieder radeln.











Schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neverisforever (23. Februar 2014)

Moin, Leute!
Das Wetter war heut ein Träumchen und ein Bissl Zeit für sich muss man(n) sich dann auch mal nehmen...


 

 
Grüße aus Hamburg!
-neverisforever


----------



## Radsatz (23. Februar 2014)

In der nähe vom Baumwall


----------



## neverisforever (24. Februar 2014)

Ja, schon nahe dran
Es ist hinterm neuen Spiegelgebäude gegenüber der Deichtorhallen


----------



## ArSt (24. Februar 2014)

Heute noch mal mit dem:





Auffi geht's:





Und es geht wirklich:





Runter war aber trotzdem wieder schön:





Gut, dass ich gescheite Bremsen habe!





Es grüßt Euch der Armin!


----------



## Horst Link (24. Februar 2014)

Heute einen Kurztrip auf die Leuchtenburg bei Kahla. Die Sonne und die Steigung haben uns gut warmgehalten...




Leuchtenburg 20140224 3 by ultrahorst, on Flickr




Leuchtenburg 20140224 1 by ultrahorst, on Flickr




FAT Tandem 20140224 2 by ultrahorst, on Flickr




FAT Tandem 20140224 1 by ultrahorst, on Flickr


----------



## Radsatz (24. Februar 2014)

Alter Falter sind das Serpentinen, tolles Tandem
Wiso hat der Stroker ne Bremse ?


----------



## Huelse (24. Februar 2014)

Spitze!


----------



## neverisforever (25. Februar 2014)

@Horst Link:
Das FATe Tandem find ich auch echt cool Sieht nach mächtig Spaß aus.
Echt ne ganz schön bergige Gegend bei euch: Kann mir vorstellen, dass einem da nicht kalt wird! 
Grüße aus dem "Flachland"
-neverisforever


----------



## uschibert (25. Februar 2014)

Ich war am Sonntag auch unterwegs. Gerade rechtzeitig noch nach Hause gekommen.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (26. Februar 2014)

MOIN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MacB (26. Februar 2014)

boah ... Franky

kleine Bitte an alle: ähnlich wie in der Vernissage würde mich einfach jedes Mal brennend interessieren ob die Pics bearbeitet wurden - kleiner Hinweis ja/nein reicht ... mir gehts nur drum a) fototechnisch zu lernen, was geht und b) zu wissen, an welch geilen Orten ihr euch rumtreibt (edit: kein Ortsangaben(soll jeder selbst entscheiden), sondern ob es die "so"gibt...)   THX


----------



## doodlez (26. Februar 2014)

mal wieder in Radolfzell am See, wäre ja am liebsten reingesprungen

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (26. Februar 2014)

Meins ist einfach ein Handypic,  die Farbe minimal mit Snapseed verstärkt,  keine Raketenwissenschaft.


----------



## doedsmaskinen (26. Februar 2014)

ich  finde es immer wieder krass, das handys mittlerweile bessere fotos machen als meine alte digicam


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (27. Februar 2014)

Na ja,  als Schnappschuss ok, wenns gut werden soll muss schon die DLSR ran.


----------



## doedsmaskinen (27. Februar 2014)

aber erinner dich mal, wie die qualität der ersten handykameras war. meine compact digi-cam, die schon etwas zeit aufm buckel hat, liefert nicht bedeutend bessere bildqualität als so ein smartphone... ob für ein gutes foto die dslr zwingend ist, darüber kann man natürlich auf mehreren ebenen streitten


----------



## IHateRain (2. März 2014)

The so called SYN-CROSSIS-shot:


----------



## Koe (3. März 2014)

gestern morgen. ne runde mit hund und fledermaus. leider nur handypics.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (3. März 2014)

Arbeitsweg heute in der Früh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lapper22 (3. März 2014)

Das Merlin ist so schön!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (4. März 2014)

Dankeschön 

Und good morning


----------



## neverisforever (4. März 2014)

Mit manchen Rädern könnte man auch in der Dunkelheit ohne Licht unterwegs sein und fällt trotzdem auf Tolles Brave Warrior! Ich steh ja auf diese ECS-Exoten... und good morning dir auch


----------



## Stadtkind (5. März 2014)

Es war Nachmittag und das Wetter war schön.


----------



## hendr1k (5. März 2014)

sehr schönes Rad


----------



## IHateRain (6. März 2014)

Aus dem Bürostuhl ab in den Sattel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## user666 (7. März 2014)

Tolles Bild!


----------



## doedsmaskinen (7. März 2014)




----------



## Dean76 (8. März 2014)

Sehr schön





Danke Oppa!

Gruß

Andre!


----------



## neverisforever (8. März 2014)

@Dean76 : Echt feines Rad, sehr geschmackvoll aufgebaut und schönes Bild vom "Auslauf"!
Ich finds immer wieder erstaunlich, wie sehr man selbst auf Fotos merkt, dass die Leute hier ihre Räder wirklich wertschätzen. Es macht wirklich Spaß sich die Bilder in diesem Thread anzusehen und man merkt, wie sehr die Besitzer Freude an ihren Rädern haben. Weiter so!!!
Noch n schönes Wochenende!
-neverisforever


----------



## tigern (8. März 2014)

Yip!


----------



## Humdy (8. März 2014)

Erste Frühlingsgefühle


----------



## neverisforever (9. März 2014)

Zwar kein MTB-Klassiker (ich hoffe, ihr erschlagt mich jetzt nicht), aber das Wetter gestern Abend war echt noch sehr fein.
Der Frühling ist definitiv da und es ist schon so schön lang hell
Grüße aus Hamburg!
-nevrisforever


----------



## Radsatz (9. März 2014)

Die Kogas sind richtige Kilometerfresser,nicht umsonnst Randonneure genannt bei den Franzmännern


----------



## neverisforever (9. März 2014)

Ich liebe mein Koga (besonders diese Farben), auch wenns eigentlich zu groß für mich ist... Durch die Geometrie mit kurzem Oberrohr lässt sich auch  ein 63er Rahmen mit 1,85m gut fahren. Und der Reiserad-Touch liegt in meinen persönlichen Vorlieben. Original kam das Rad mit Dropbar, Wäscheleinen, Clinchern und ohne Schutzbleche... Auch wenn die Ösen hierfür, wie bei vielen Rädern damals, nicht für eine Vollblut-Rennmaschine sprechen.


----------



## Radsatz (9. März 2014)

Son Koga ist eben das richtig fürd Hamburger Umland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiddo (9. März 2014)

DSC_0228.jpg
DSC_0231.jpg
22 Grad , Sonnenschein und erster ausritt mit neuem Aufbau . Perfekter Tag !!!


----------



## kiddo (9. März 2014)

22 grad , Sonnenschein und erster ausritt mit neuem Aufbau . Perfekter Tag !!!


----------



## msony (9. März 2014)

Sehr schön Kiddo
ride on
markus


----------



## IHateRain (9. März 2014)

msony schrieb:


> Sehr schön Kiddo
> ride on



+1


----------



## neverisforever (9. März 2014)

+1


----------



## Koe (9. März 2014)

tach,

sonnenaufgang gestern morgen, ein traum.

















und von heute morgen:


----------



## gtbiker (9. März 2014)

Das 2te Bild, Stefan....


----------



## Rockyman (9. März 2014)

Traumwochenende mit Superpanorama

Leider war der Knipser wohl ein bisschen tatterig 





Bikergruss


----------



## Dean76 (9. März 2014)

Stefan!
Das letzte Bild

Gruß

Andre!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dean76 (9. März 2014)

Noch von gestern!


----------



## mauricer (9. März 2014)

Andre,

schön, dass jemand endlich dieses geile Teil gekauft hat. Mir war es ja zu klein, aber ich finds superschön.

VG

Moritz


----------



## Dean76 (9. März 2014)

Danke!
Ich finde es auch super schön
Und meiner Frau passt es

Gruß
Andre!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (10. März 2014)

Arbeitsweg


----------



## Rubik (10. März 2014)

Der Bulle und der Moab! 






Von vorhin - Arbeitsweg.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (10. März 2014)

Und wieder heim :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (11. März 2014)

Moin


----------



## mauricer (11. März 2014)




----------



## Dean76 (12. März 2014)

Heute Vormittag!




Aber wie man sieht, war es irgendwie aufgrund der Rahmengröße/Geometrie unbequem für mich

Wollte aber auch mal so ein Foto schießen!

Lieben Gruß

Andre!


----------



## EWRB2 (12. März 2014)

Nice harpkin' 


Liebe Grüße


----------



## schnitzeljagt (12. März 2014)

Great.... harpKING shots auch hier im Forum 

Lecker FAT, Andre...

Köln, heute 20 Grädschen.....


----------



## mubi (12. März 2014)

joa, war nett heute.
am wasser waren wir auch ...


----------



## opi13 (12. März 2014)

Ihr solltet mehr Rad fahren und nicht nur die Füsse hoch legen


----------



## IHateRain (12. März 2014)




----------



## Dean76 (12. März 2014)

Sehr geil!

HarpKing Shot

Ach ja, das FAT fährt sich echt klasse! Kann ich gar nicht oft genug sagen!
Bin super zufrieden.
Gruß

Andre!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (13. März 2014)

Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (13. März 2014)

Immer ein Vergnügen, hier morgendlich reinzuschauen


----------



## schnitzeljagt (13. März 2014)

black-panther schrieb:


> Immer ein Vergnügen, hier morgendlich reinzuschauen




Japp.....	

Der Mic


----------



## Radsatz (13. März 2014)

8 Uhr auf dem Weg zum B


 äcker


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (13. März 2014)

So muss das   Postet schön Sachen,  dann geht's hier auch wieder bergauf


----------



## black-panther (13. März 2014)

Frank, deine positive PRO-Attitüde gefällt mir


----------



## DavidN (13. März 2014)

Momentan ist das Wetter ja einfach nur der Kracher! 



 

Sorry für die Bildqualität - Aber mein Oldschool iPhone ist halt eher zum Telefonieren da.
Und die Spiegelreflexkamera pack' ich mir zum Radln nicht ein.


----------



## mauricer (13. März 2014)

Schöne Farbe, David - mir gefällt, wie du die Marke TREK hier am Leben erhälst!


----------



## black-panther (13. März 2014)

DavidN schrieb:


> Sorry für die Bildqualität - Aber mein Oldschool iPhone ist halt eher zum Telefonieren da.
> Und die Spiegelreflexkamera pack' ich mir zum Radln nicht ein.


 
Gib's zu, das haste schnell aus'm Fotoalbum eingescannt


----------



## msony (13. März 2014)

Das Wetter soll ja ab Morgen schlechter werden,also nochmal eine Runde gedreht.

















Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (13. März 2014)

zurück von der Abendrunde


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (13. März 2014)

Und wieder nach Hause


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (14. März 2014)

Der vorerst wohl letzte schöne Tag begann im Erzgebirge so :


----------



## Mathes66 (14. März 2014)

Sehr schön Franky. 

Jetzt hast du mich soweit ab nächster Woche muß ich auch mal was liefern - obwohl das Wetter dann nicht mehr so schön sein soll.


----------



## opi13 (15. März 2014)




----------



## Ianus (15. März 2014)

Hattest Du nicht Deinen Klein-Fuhrpark bis auf das Backfire reduziert? Alte Liebe rostet nicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## opi13 (15. März 2014)

nicht ganz , alle guten Dinge sind


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (16. März 2014)

Nee Jörg, 
das Dolo wird wieder montiert,  und das Qpro wird nur Sonntags bewegt ;-)
Grüsse Franky


----------



## chusma (16. März 2014)

Hi,
New job, new schedule, knee injury...
but back on the tracks again.
Bianchi NTH with RS Paris-Roubaix. A perfect match.
Hope you like it.

Cheers,
Chus


----------



## Mathes66 (20. März 2014)

Arbeitsweg


----------



## user666 (21. März 2014)

Ich komme morgens immer nicht so richtig in die Gänge.
Darum fahr ich mit dem Singlespeed in die Arbeit








Diese Postkartenansicht ergießt sich allmorgendlich über meine Netzhäute.
Da hauts mir im Oberstübchen schonmal den FI raus und ich dreh ne Extrarunde- komm ich halt ne halbe Stunde später


----------



## Rockyman (21. März 2014)

user666 schrieb:


> Ich komme morgens immer nicht so richtig in die Gänge.
> Darum fahr ich mit dem Singlespeed in die Arbeit
> Diese Postkartenansicht ergießt sich allmorgendlich über meine Netzhäute.
> Da hauts mir im Oberstübchen schonmal den FI raus und ich dreh ne Extrarunde- komm ich halt ne halbe Stunde später



Sehr schön das Panorama und das giftgrün am Corratec gefällt 
Wo ist das?

Zum Abschluss dieser herrlichen Schönwetterperiode steuere ich auch noch ein paar (Handy) Schnappschüsse bei.
Mein Panoramaweg zur Arbeit. Ich liebe diese Jahreszeit!
Morgens



und am Spätnachmittag




Das also die Webcam aus Luzern
Und hier noch ein paar schöne (Velo)-Impressionen aus Bern, wo ich öffter Weiterbildungshalber bin:












Bikergruss, Rocky


----------



## user666 (21. März 2014)

Dito! Schöne Ziege..
Das ist das Wettersteinmassiv in Garmisch.


----------



## neverisforever (21. März 2014)

Eure "Arbeitsräder" machen echt was her und: Bei euch ist es echt schön!*Neid* 
Hamburg ist da nicht so beschaulich...


----------



## Rockyman (21. März 2014)

neverisforever schrieb:


> Eure "Arbeitsräder" machen echt was her und: Bei euch ist es echt schön!*Neid*
> Hamburg ist da nicht so beschaulich...



Hi neverisforever
Hamburch hat natürlich einen ganz anderen Flair zu bieten.
Das ist irgendwie nicht vergleichbar. Bei meinen Besuchen fand ich es auf jeden Fall eine tolle Stadt.

Das Goat ist leider nicht mein Arbeitsgerät. Das würde ich dann wieder schön zeitgerecht herrichten.
Freut mich einfach immer wieder, wenn so ein Zeitzeuge noch benutzt wird und ich die schönen Details bestauben kann.


----------



## Radsatz (22. März 2014)

neverisforever schrieb:


> Eure "Arbeitsräder" machen echt was her und: Bei euch ist es echt schön!*Neid*
> Hamburg ist da nicht so beschaulich...




Mach mal Hamburg nicht schlecht,da gibt es mehr zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (22. März 2014)

user666 schrieb:


> Ich komme morgens immer nicht so richtig in die Gänge.
> Darum fahr ich mit dem Singlespeed in die Arbeit
> 
> 
> ...



Fahrmaschine was will man mehr


----------



## Nightstorm95 (23. März 2014)

Heute um 12:00 Uhr in Hannover; sonnig, leicht bewölkt bei 10° Grad.


_"Mut zur Farbe"_ - neuer Anstrich im März ...







... das EIS-gekühlte - Originalkleid !


Lieber Moritz,
moin moin zu Dir nach HH. Die Relegation zw. FC St. Pauli u. HSV wird ja immer wahrscheinlicher. _"Der Kiez u. Rest der wunderschönen Stadt stände Kopf"_... spätestens dann reise ich an ... ... ... .

BW,
Max


----------



## kalihalde (23. März 2014)

Das knallt


----------



## msony (23. März 2014)

Tolles Foto.


----------



## chusma (23. März 2014)

Hi,
Sun, rain... nice day for a ride. Spring is here to stay.
Cheers,
Chus


----------



## mauricer (24. März 2014)

Nightstorm95 schrieb:


>



Ein echter Traum. Max, ich muss dich enttäuschen, Pauli ist aktuell (leider) zu schlecht für den Aufstieg. Allerdings könnte der Abstieg des HSV tatsächlich (endlich mal) etwas werden.

LG

Moritz


----------



## coast13 (24. März 2014)

mauricer schrieb:


> .... Allerdings könnte der Abstieg des HSV tatsächlich (endlich mal) etwas werden.
> 
> LG
> 
> Moritz



nö, vergiss es ! Das weiss der örtliche "Klub" hier zu verhindern !!!


----------



## neverisforever (25. März 2014)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Mach mal Hamburg nicht schlecht,da gibt es mehr zu sehen



@Radsatz:
Nee, Hamburg ist nicht schlecht und ein Alpenpanorama nicht besser, aber es ist definitiv entspannender mit wenig anderen Leuten durch die Natur zu fahren, als Sonntag mit einer Million Touris durch die HafenCity oder am Abend durch Billstedt vorm Pitbull weg
Hamburg ist toll, aber an manchen Stellen doch sehr herb und der karge Beton-Charme einer Trabantenstadt à la Osdorfer Born lässt mir immer wieder Schauer über den Rücken laufen... 
Gibt aber auch sehr viele schöne Stellen (direkt IN Hamburg), die jedoch meist auch ihren Reiz aus dem Kontrast der Natur mit der Stadt und ihren Bewohnern ziehen...
Da du ja aber auch nicht in Hamburg (direkt in der Innenstadt) wohnst, hast du für dich meiner Meinung nach aber auch das Beste beider Welten zur Auswahl: 
Stadt, wenn du willst und Land, wenn du genug davon hast
Musst du jetzt ncht genauso sehen, kein Stress wegen sowas 

@mauricer: Fußball ist nicht so mein Ding und das letzte mal, als ich live dabei war, da gabs das alte Volkspark Stadion noch und ich hab ne Schülerkarte gekauft
Inzwischen hätte aber auch der andere der beiden Vereine meine Sympathien auf seiner Seite


----------



## Radsatz (25. März 2014)

Mach mal ne Radtour endlang der Elbe Richtung Wilster ab Pinneberg oder an der Stör endlang ich komm dann mit
Bin vor Jahren aus Harburg abgehauen u.nach SH gezogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neverisforever (25. März 2014)

Die Einladung zu ner gepflegten Radtour nehm ich natürlich gerne an: Da bin ich dabei

Ich war auch ne Zeit lang aus Hamburg weg und in SH. Das ist auch mit dem Fahrrad (Sonntags mit dem alten RR auf der freien Landstaße war echt ein Traum) für mich n anderer Schnack und durchaus erstrebenswert. Natur ist für mich halt ein Stück Lebensqualität, das oft in der Großstadt zu kurz kommt oder nur künstlich und "geplant" vorhanden ist. Bin ich einfach kein Fan von
Aber man kann halt nich alles haben... dafür brauch ich in Hamburg kein Auto und hab alles, was ich zum Leben brauche (außer dem oben genannten) und brauch dafür nur aus der Haustür fallen.

Klugscheiß: Pinneberg ist NICHT Hamburg!


----------



## Nightstorm95 (26. März 2014)

Danke für die Post.
Moritz, werd wohl die recht klobige Front  noch mit 4-Fingerhebel aufrüsten.

Max


----------



## mauricer (26. März 2014)

Bin gespannt wie das ausschaut.


----------



## Mathes66 (26. März 2014)

Heute Abend nach der Arbeit - traumhaftes Wetter 














Gruß
Mathias


----------



## tigern (27. März 2014)

Yip, ist sehr schon!


----------



## black-panther (27. März 2014)

Cool, stealth 
Kann es sein, dass sich der Dichtungsring an der MC1 löst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tigern (27. März 2014)

Stimmt! Jetzt nicht mehr

danke!


----------



## Stahlpabst (27. März 2014)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Mach mal Hamburg nicht schlecht,da gibt es mehr zu sehen


Hamburg ist schön, genauso kann man das sagen!!!
Alster:






Hafencity:






Portugiesen Viertel:


----------



## Radsatz (27. März 2014)

Wat sonnst weiss doch jeder


----------



## Stahlpabst (27. März 2014)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Wat sonnst weiss doch jeder


----------



## black-panther (27. März 2014)

Ui, jetzt haste aber nochmal 'ne Schippe an Rädern draufgelegt


----------



## user666 (27. März 2014)

Wenn das Grönland-Eis schmilzt..
Die schönen Räder...


----------



## Radsatz (27. März 2014)

user666 schrieb:


> Wenn das Grönland-Eis schmilzt..
> Die schönen Räder...


Na dann mal her mit deinem Alpenvorland Renner


----------



## neverisforever (27. März 2014)

Ja, die Stadt an Elbe und Alster hat auch schöne Seiten



Ich hör schon auf zu stänkern


----------



## Stahlpabst (27. März 2014)

neverisforever schrieb:


> Ja, die Stadt an Elbe und Alster hat auch schöne Seiten
> Anhang anzeigen 281997
> Ich hör schon auf zu stänkern


Hafencity-Uni ......warst du heute da????


----------



## neverisforever (27. März 2014)

Gut erkannt! Aber als echter Hamburger ist das wohl Pflicht...
Nee, ist schon ein Paar tage her... Da war das Wetter ja noch schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koe (28. März 2014)

schönes wochenende für euch alle und einfach mal die füsse hochlegen.




am montag möchte ich hier reihenweise schönwetterbilder sehen.

gruß

stefan


----------



## Radsatz (28. März 2014)

Müsse jetzt die Beine immer mit aufnem Schönwetter Bild 
damit man gelobt wird,ich finds sch....


----------



## JohnParker (28. März 2014)

Das erste Mal an der frischen Luft


----------



## Koe (28. März 2014)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Müsse jetzt die Beine immer mit aufnem Schönwetter Bild
> damit man gelobt wird,ich finds sch....


Ne müssen sie nicht und wer sagt das dafür lob erwartet wird? 
Ich sag mal aber immer noch besser als gar keine bilder und andauernd gemeckere über alles und nichts.


----------



## Radsatz (29. März 2014)

Holsteiner Auenland am Oberlauf der Stör


----------



## Thias (29. März 2014)

Wie? Keine Füsse?!?


----------



## Radsatz (29. März 2014)

Thias schrieb:


> Wie? Keine Füsse?!?


Über Füsse hab ich doch genörgelt,da kann ich dann doch nicht mitmachen


----------



## neverisforever (29. März 2014)

@Radsatz: Auch bei dir ists sehr schön
@JohnParker: Das Yeti ist ja echt mal over the top Dass du mit der Perle nicht oft draußen bist versteh ich, da hätt ich auch tierisch Schiss drum Aber es ist echt wunderschön und die blauen/türkisen Teile, sowie die brutalen HEDs passen echt wie die Faust aufs Auge!


----------



## opi13 (29. März 2014)

da die Berge seit Montag wieder bis unten weiss tragen wurde heute der Crosser mal ausgeführt

Seentour

http://www.bernhard-gaul.de/gpxview...w.bernhard-gaul.de/file/liroute1396101746.gpx




Abkühung 








schönes Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (29. März 2014)

Es gibt doch fast nix besseres als einen Titancrosser, auch wenn mir dieser ein wenig zu bunt ist


----------



## Radsatz (29. März 2014)

Bei uns in Schleswig Holstein kann man morgens schon sehen wer Nachmittags zum Kaffee kommt,da stören keine Berge


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (29. März 2014)

Ganz kurze Probefahrt...


----------



## gtbiker (29. März 2014)

Hach, Dienstag am frühen Abend war ich auch kurz in der Ecke, so schööön!


----------



## Martin31008 (30. März 2014)

Nun hab ich extra ein Fuß Bild gemacht gestern und jetzt wollt ihr die hier nicht mehr haben...

Ihr dürft jetzt über meinen Klassiker lästern, aber das war nunmal mein erstes MTB


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (30. März 2014)

Klaro,  Fussbilder fetzen (ausser dem Radsatz,  aber der motzt eh über fast alles)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (30. März 2014)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Klaro,  Fussbilder fetzen (ausser dem Radsatz,  aber der motzt eh über fast alles)


Ja der Alfred Tetzlaf des Nordens
Meinungsfreiheit steht im Grundgesetz


----------



## Stahlpabst (30. März 2014)

Pause an der Alster........


----------



## wunbock (30. März 2014)

Titan im Taunus


----------



## hendr1k (30. März 2014)

Stahlpabst schrieb:


> Pause an der Alster........



Ah, das ist der Raleigh-Rahmen, schönes Ding  - haste den mal gewogen ?


----------



## Stahlpabst (30. März 2014)

Ne gewogen hab ich den nicht. Hab ne Pace eingebaut, fährt sich soooo geil.


----------



## neverisforever (30. März 2014)

Das glaub ich gern! Sehr geiles Teil! Und die Pace... Sieht mit den dünnen Reifchen und dem sicher sehr a..freundlichen Sattel echt schnittig aus! Damit kommste bestimmt recht schnell um die Alster, wenn dich die 5.000 anderen Leute lassen, die genau das selbe bei dem Wetter vorhaben
Grüße


----------



## chusma (30. März 2014)

Nice, sunny day today in Asturias. Some mud on the tracks.
Avalanche!

Cheers,
Chus


----------



## IHateRain (30. März 2014)

Welcome to Bad Nauheim´s Jungle:





Grüße
IHateRain


----------



## EWRB2 (30. März 2014)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Meinungsfreiheit steht im Grundgesetz



Gute Erziehung und Empathie leider nicht



Schickes Eddy, Micha


----------



## RetroRocky (31. März 2014)

schickes Rocky Avalanche - war auch mal in meinem Fuhrpark ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koe (31. März 2014)

Heute (sorry, gestern morgen) ohne Füße





und mittags eine runde mit meiner frau und dem hardcore


----------



## Koe (31. März 2014)

das batbike war auch nochmal dran das Wochenende (sorry nur handypic).






Euch allen einen guten Start in die Woche.


----------



## opi13 (31. März 2014)

Wow Stefan du warst aber oft / viel unterwegs , tranierst Du für etwas ? (oder aus Spass an der Freude ?) 

Gruss Thomas


----------



## msony (31. März 2014)

Stefan,das Handypic gefällt mir am besten.


----------



## synlos (31. März 2014)

Ich glaub Stefan fährt seinen neuen booster Gassi...!


----------



## mauricer (31. März 2014)

opi13 schrieb:


> Wow Stefan du warst aber oft / viel unterwegs , tranierst Du für etwas ? (oder aus Spass an der Freude ?)
> 
> Gruss Thomas



Nee, er will uns nur seine geilen Schüsseln zeigen.....


----------



## Koe (31. März 2014)

genau der booster musste an die frische luft.

vielen dank für die komplimente. das handypic finde ich auch sehr schön. ist out of cam nichts mehr bearbeitet. manchmal kommt was schönes raus.

so viel und weit fahe ich aber gar nicht, das täuscht. die meisten bilder entstehen auf den runden mit dem hund (ca. 10km). sieht man ja zum teil auch an den hintergründen, sind ja oft die gleichen.

bei dem schönen wetter muss man doch aber auch einfach vor die tür.

gruß

stefan


----------



## hendr1k (31. März 2014)

Das BatBike ist geil - das Foto auch, gefällt mir


----------



## neverisforever (31. März 2014)

Das BatBike ist echt einer meiner Lieblinge hier und ich freu mich jedesmal, wenns hier auftaucht. Schlicht, schön und über jeden Zweifel erhaben, aber nicht effekthascherisch, übertrieben oder aufdringlich. Klasse Teil! Liebevollste Details!
Und auch das Foto ist sehr gut gelungen! Meeeehr
Grüße aus Hamburg!
Ach ja: Glückwunsch zum Booster! Manchmal findet man wohl doch die Nadel im Heuhaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubik (2. April 2014)

Das Wetter ist zur Zeit einfach nur traumhaft! 

Mal ein Bild vom heutigen Arbeitsweg.


----------



## chusma (4. April 2014)

After the ride, just cleaned...

Cheers,
Chus


----------



## black-panther (5. April 2014)

Oh Chus, that's a BEAU*Ti*!

And just the frame I'd be looking for to put these on...


 



Cheers 
Chris


----------



## Koe (5. April 2014)

moin moin,

heute gibts ein bild vom montierten booster. 

schönes wochenende.


----------



## synlos (5. April 2014)

Bad seed...!


----------



## black-panther (5. April 2014)

Kunstwerk!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wunbock (5. April 2014)

Mt.Tamalpais in Hessen
@Stefan,Brakebooster von Meindl,Groesse 45


----------



## hendr1k (5. April 2014)

Wow, das Batbike ist der Hammer, die Bremszugführung, die Sattelklemme.. tolle Details


----------



## chusma (5. April 2014)

Thanks Chris,
I chose not to use McMahon parts because I heard -can't find the link now, sorry- they were prone to cracking... and I ride all my bikes.
Not only a beau*TI*... It's also a great bike.



black-panther schrieb:


> Oh Chus, that's a BEAU*Ti*!
> 
> And just the frame I'd be looking for to put these on...
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain_Secret (5. April 2014)

die "Pest" war ma an der frischen Luft...ne...


----------



## chusma (6. April 2014)

Springtime in Asturias. Cherries are already in bloom...
1993 Yeti ARC. What a grrrrreat ride...

Cheers,
Chus


----------



## msony (6. April 2014)

Wow,nice Pics Chusma.


----------



## t.s.92 (8. April 2014)

Erste Tour mit meinem Litespeed am Sonntag durch den Taunus. Fährt sich echt super! 





Gruß Tobias


----------



## IHateRain (10. April 2014)

...been "on the road" again...





Grüße
Michael


----------



## Rockyman (11. April 2014)

Hallo Freunde der Altmetalle in bunter Vielfalt!

Der Frühling verwöhnt uns schon seit Wochen und es macht so richtig Spass die guten alten "Kisten" wieder zu bewegen.
Mein Dolomiti (schon wieder eins, wie laaaaangweilig), hat einige italienische Gene verpasst bekommen. Irgendwann
soll es mal ganz mit Campagnolo ausgestattet sein. Man(n) will ja immer ein bisschen am bunten Spielzeug basteln.
Die Bullet Drehgriffe (ohne Anleitung) sind allerdings bisher das komplizierteste Getüfftel am Fahrrad, was mir bisher unter
die Finger gekommen ist . Es ist aber ein aussergewöhnliches Schalterlebnis und macht mir grossen Spass mit den Dingern.
Jedenfalls wenn man nicht ernsthaft biken gehen will .
Somit nehme ich euch mit auf eine Runde durch meine Wahlheimat Luzern, welche einige Highlights bietet.

Nur ein paar Kilometer von der Stadt entfernt starte ich meine KLEINe Tour.




Das "Dolo" verwöhnt mich mit unnachgiebiger Attitude.




Geschmeidig (ähäm, Räusper) gleitet es über Stock und Stein. Jede kleine Wurzel meldet sich direkt bei meinen Bandscheiben und flüstert mir zu: "Haltung bewahren".




An der Stadtmauer angekommen, breitet sich ein schwummeriges Gefühl in meiner Grosshirnrinde aus. Ich sehe einen Typen, dem beim Anblick meines KLEINS der Sabber aus dem Mund läuft. Hier heisst es aufgepasst!




Alt und Jung begegnen sich hier. Für die einen fast kitschig, für die anderen kultig.








Man kann sich sicher sein, es ist für jeden etwas Reizvolles dabei...




Sonnige Grüsse aus der Schweiz


----------



## user666 (11. April 2014)

Daumen hoch! Oder besser:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (11. April 2014)

Super, da kommen schöne Erinnerungen hoch


----------



## IHateRain (12. April 2014)

Mittlerweile ist es bereits umgebaut; das Bild finde ich trotzdem schön, daher... 





Grüße
Michael


----------



## Ianus (12. April 2014)

Männer unter sich


----------



## chusma (13. April 2014)

1982 Stumpjumper + 1980 Adidas Achill (leather).
You know you like it...


----------



## pago79 (13. April 2014)

Nachdem ich in letzter Zeit fast nur mit dem Enduro unterwegs gewesen bin, war es mal wieder Zeit fürs TiFat.
Schon interessant wie sich 5kg Fahrrad weniger,bergauf bemerkbar machen...


 

 

 

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Stadtkind (13. April 2014)




----------



## Freefall79 (13. April 2014)

Wahnsinn... wie lange ich kein Pinarello MTB mehr gesehen habe!


----------



## damianfromhell (13. April 2014)

Sonnig aber die Blätter waren gegen Sonnenstrahlen auf dem rad 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gtbiker (14. April 2014)

Schrauberei an Edelmaterial: Ragazzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thias (14. April 2014)

Diese Schweissnaht sieht ja sehr vertrauenserweckend aus :O


----------



## Radsatz (14. April 2014)

MAG geschweisst mir Fülldraht
normalerweise werden so Leopard II Wannen geschweisst


----------



## chusma (18. April 2014)

Nice ride today.
Enjoy...
Chus


----------



## black-panther (18. April 2014)

That pic definitely has something, Chus!
Nice one.
Cheers, Chris


----------



## damianfromhell (18. April 2014)

Ach war des Wetter gestern tagsüber herrlich 







Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## opi13 (18. April 2014)

gestern wars nicht sehr warm aber schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (18. April 2014)

Boar wat ne Aussicht :O

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (18. April 2014)

Gestern Abend im Erzgebirge 





FROHE OSTERN MÄDELS UND JUNGS  



​


----------



## neverisforever (18. April 2014)

Artgerecht


----------



## black-panther (18. April 2014)

War heute auch etwas unterwegs...













Ok, ich gebe zu: das war mir zu steil und holprig, da wurde hinunter getragen...









Sorry, musste sein 




Und schließlich noch ein Keyhole-Shot




Schöne Ostern auch von mir!
Grüße
Chris


----------



## chusma (18. April 2014)

There...



And back...




Enjoy,
Chus


----------



## Ianus (18. April 2014)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> FROHE OSTERN MÄDELS UND JUNGS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry Frank, aber Du bist echt nicht ganz sauber  Auch Dir frohe Ostern und viel Erfolg beim Eiersuchen am Sonntag.


----------



## loboand (19. April 2014)

Ride in style.
Mythical trails.
*And OVEREND rules.*


























Grüße.


----------



## chusma (19. April 2014)

So nice, Jose...


----------



## aal (19. April 2014)

vibrant pink with bright red and yellow: alive and kicking!


----------



## asket13 (19. April 2014)

Frohe Ostern in die Runde!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. April 2014)

​


----------



## gtbiker (19. April 2014)

Markersbach oder wo ganz anders?
Schöne Dramaturgie!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. April 2014)

Markersbach Oberbecken Tewje


----------



## gtbiker (19. April 2014)

Schick, schick. Mein alter Herr hat da die Tage eine Betriebsführung (die letzte) mitgemacht, scheint im Innern recht interessant zu sein.


----------



## msony (20. April 2014)

Frohe Ostern wünsch ich Euch.

























Gruss


----------



## chusma (20. April 2014)

A rainy day...





And a flat...





Enjoy,
Chus


----------



## aspreti (21. April 2014)

Oben liegt noch zu viel Schnee


----------



## black-panther (21. April 2014)

Same Bike, Different Day.

Rauf




Verschnauf




Rüber




Gleich geht's runter




Wieder unten




etwas später zufällig wieder am Anfang der Tour.




Mh, das war jetzt aber noch etwas kurz. Also nochmal hoch. Nur ein anderer Weg.





Super...




Kleiner Zwischenstopp...




weil...




... das war nun etwas zu steil zum Hochfahren.




Dafür dann aber...




schöne Aussichten...




und anschließend ein netter Trail abwärts.




Und wieder daheim.




Und schließlich die Erkenntnis, dass ich leider nicht jünger werde und die Stürze auf's linke Knie während der Studienzeit sich nun rächen...

Cheers & schönen Ostermontagabend
Chris


----------



## opi13 (23. April 2014)

das königliche Wetter genutzt und mal dem Inntalradweg gefolgt von Rosenheim nach Simbach




verdientes Päuschen




zurück gings etwas bequemer und flotter




schönen Abend noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IHateRain (23. April 2014)

Kurz innehalten am min. 2.schönsten uphill-trail am Winterstein:





Schön war´s:





Grüße
Michael


----------



## popeye (23. April 2014)

Entspannt sonniger Nachmittag heute. Ein paar Sachen erledigen und mit dem Nachwuchs entspannt durch die Stadt cruisen ...





Fahrrad-Körbchen rocken. Nicht ganz aber fast so wie diese Jungens hier:





Schöner Tag, könnte ich mich dran gewöhnen.





VG,
Michael


----------



## mubi (23. April 2014)

@popeye du trägst nagellack?


----------



## popeye (23. April 2014)

ne, sind nicht meine fingerchen. bei mir wäre der nagellack sonst passend zum yo eddy rasta-gesplattert


----------



## popeye (23. April 2014)

hmmm, classic mtb gesplatterte fingernägel ... könnte das eine geschäftsidee werden? sind classic-mtb-fahrende frauen anwesend?


----------



## mubi (23. April 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye (23. April 2014)

hab ich doch gewusst, da steckt potential drin. bin dann mal weg, mal schauen was die bessere hälfte so alles an nagellack im portfolio hat ... höchste zeit für ein leni fried fußnagel-design.


----------



## black-panther (23. April 2014)

Puh, die Nägel sind aber echt mies gemacht  (die Rasta-Teile)
Meine bessere Hälfte ist selbstständige Nageldesignerin, da muss man sich zwangsläufig mit sowas auseinander setzen


----------



## Freefall79 (24. April 2014)

Bald bei eBay: Gator etc. Fingernägel zum Aufkleben für den wirklichen KLEIN Anhänger
Kann Frau Panther da was deichseln?


----------



## popeye (24. April 2014)

black-panther schrieb:


> Puh, die Nägel sind aber echt mies gemacht  (die Rasta-Teile)
> Meine bessere Hälfte ist selbstständige Nageldesignerin, da muss man sich zwangsläufig mit sowas auseinander setzen



wir wollen einen yo-eddy-skull-fingernagel sehen! vielleicht bringt das deiner frau neue kunden und meine frau fährt dann auch mal rad. in einer perfekten welt ...


----------



## black-panther (24. April 2014)

Aber klar doch!
Nur: kommt ihr dafür extra nach Wien? Zum Aufkleben is' da nicht, das wird in Handarbeit direkt auf den Nagel gezaubert


----------



## Dean76 (24. April 2014)

Liebe Grüße an Franky


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (25. April 2014)

Zwönitz gestern abend :


----------



## synlos (25. April 2014)

SLF, neue KLEIN-Farbe.


----------



## IHateRain (25. April 2014)

Den letzten Urlaubstag erfolgreich genutzt 









Grüße
Michael


----------



## synlos (25. April 2014)

Ist schon cool, die Panorama-Funktion. 

Der Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (26. April 2014)

Zurück aus der morgendlichen Tour in SH


----------



## IHateRain (26. April 2014)

synlos schrieb:


> Ist schon cool, die Panorama-Funktion.
> 
> Der Tom



Ja, Tom - steh' ich total drauf 

Grüße
Michael


----------



## damianfromhell (26. April 2014)

Wunderprächtig des Wetter aber in Hannover wird es gerade wieder schattiger 



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thias (26. April 2014)

Wochenende - Wetter gut - Schnell das Kuwa zusammengedübelt und raus!









Joa. Ist jetzt nich ganz "sortenrein" aufgebaut, fährt sich aber (für mich) überraschend gut. Also wirklich gut.
Ich glaube, ich werde noch ein wenig am Aufbau feilen und das Rad noch eine Weile behalten.
Tewje: Danke für den LRS! Ohne den wäre ich wohl nicht auf die Idee gekommen.


Gruss
Matthias

P.S.:

Das muss noch ;D


----------



## aspreti (26. April 2014)

Kleine Dreier-Biketour


----------



## Pinn (27. April 2014)

Kanal entlang...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (27. April 2014)

An den letzten paar Tagen im Erzgebirge:

Pumpspeicherwerk Markersbach, am Oberbecken:





Bei Elterlein:





Bei der Burg Hartenstein:









Am Greifenbach Stauweiher in Geyer:








​


----------



## opi13 (27. April 2014)

schöne Bilder   , aber das Fishauge verzerrt gewaltig im Gegensatz zu einem normalen Objektiv 





(nicht von diesem Wochenende )


----------



## black-panther (27. April 2014)

Man man, echt schöne Bilder hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (27. April 2014)

Beim Fisheye hat man es ja selbst in der Hand,  toller Effekt - oder gerade halten. Es ermöglicht aber dramatische Bilder. Ich möchte es nicht mehr hergeben ;-)


----------



## cleiende (1. Mai 2014)

Ich war heute früh allein unterwegs, auch ohne Kamera. Dennoch gibt es in meiner Heimat am 1. Mai etwas Sehenswertes. Eigentlich direkt hinter meinem Haus.

Nicht nur in Berlin, nein auch in Hessen freut sich der PSV Grün-Weiss auf den ersten Mai.
Da gibt es eine schöne Ausfahrt!






In schwitzender Begleitung...






Sogar ganz viele davon...






Und der ein oder andere "lutscht" ein wenig.






Zumindest das Rennen ist sehr klassisch, gibt es schon seit über 50 Jahren. Da hab ich schon als kleiner Bub immer geklatscht!
"Rund um den Henninger Turm"

Mann, die Pentax ist zwar super-robust aber echt lahm beim Scharfstellen.


----------



## Mathes66 (1. Mai 2014)

Jetzt heißt es ja "Rund um den Finanzplatz Eschborn-Frankfurt"


----------



## cleiende (1. Mai 2014)

Das Waldstadion wird für mich immer Waldstadion heissen, so ist es mit dem Rennen auch. Es gibt Dinge, da kann ich mich nicht umgewöhnen.


----------



## Mathes66 (1. Mai 2014)

Geht mir genau so!  Heißt bei mir ja auch "Rund um den Henninger Turm"  und "Waldstadion"


----------



## loboand (1. Mai 2014)

Many possibilities for these areas. 
Good land of donkeys.

























Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitzel34 (1. Mai 2014)

Schöne Bilder von ihaterain, Michael! Die Panorama Funktion 1. Klasse!


----------



## GT-Sassy (1. Mai 2014)

Mich hat es voll erwischt


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (1. Mai 2014)

auch Gelsenkirchen kann schön sein...


----------



## Ianus (1. Mai 2014)

IHateRain schrieb:


> Den letzten Urlaubstag erfolgreich genutzt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie macht man sowas...... ist ja kein Fisheye wie bei Frank?


----------



## msony (1. Mai 2014)

Dat is ja Amphitheater Horster.
Glaub wir müssen und mal treffen zu einer Ausfahrt.


----------



## IHateRain (1. Mai 2014)

Danke @schnitzel34 

Die IPhone 4-Kamera hat eine solche Panorama-Funktion, Jörg. Manchmal braucht es 2-3 Anläufe; die Bilder entschädigen dann 

Schönen Feiertag
Michael


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (1. Mai 2014)

msony schrieb:


> Dat is ja Amphitheater Horster.
> Glaub wir müssen und mal treffen zu einer Ausfahrt.



Da kennt sich aber einer gut aus  können wir gerne mal machen!


----------



## robbi_n (1. Mai 2014)




----------



## Thias (2. Mai 2014)

@robbi_n Der Rahmen kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor...


----------



## chusma (2. Mai 2014)

A bit of road today...
Enjoy,
Chus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (4. Mai 2014)

Rapps,überall Rapps.












Schönen Sonntag Euch.


----------



## black-panther (4. Mai 2014)

Heute eine 'kleine' Gruppen-Ausfahrt mit teils klassischem, teils modernen Material.


----------



## IHateRain (4. Mai 2014)

Gestern haben die Jungs und ich den Vogelsberg unsicher gemacht; eine 55 Km-Tour stand an 
Da wir zu viert waren konnte ich natürlich nicht viele Bilder machen...

Hier ging´s los:




Käffchen nach 27 Km:




Ende nach 55 Km:




Einmal Panorama:




Schön war´s 

Grüße
Michael


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (7. Mai 2014)




----------



## Horst Link (7. Mai 2014)

Kleine Runde in den Abend hinein...




Flowerized by ultrahorst, on Flickr




Westend by ultrahorst, on Flickr




Jenight by ultrahorst, on Flickr


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (8. Mai 2014)

Mistwetter heute:



​


----------



## metabaron24 (8. Mai 2014)

Dafür das Foto um so grandioser!! Schwarz/Weiß ist immer mal wieder ein Volltreffer. Tolle Kontraste.


----------



## Ianus (8. Mai 2014)

Sagenhaftes Bild, Frank. Das wäre was für ein Fotowettbewerb


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (8. Mai 2014)

Danke Jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefanmarea (9. Mai 2014)

HDR und Umwandlung in Graustufen?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (9. Mai 2014)

Nee,  kein HDR, 30s belichtet mit Grau sowie Grauverlaufsfilter. Und dann daheim in SW gewandelt.


----------



## Radsatz (9. Mai 2014)

Ne schiet Wetter in SH


----------



## Thias (9. Mai 2014)

Ich hab das schöne Wetter genutzt um eine überfällige Sendung endlich zur Post zu bringen 
Auto? Pfff, das kann jeder ...


----------



## neverisforever (9. Mai 2014)

Hamburger Schietwetter heut!
Aber im Keller scheint mir beim Basteln immer die Sonne aus dem...
Noch nich komplett, aber auf nem guten Weg zum netten Stadtgefährt: Bremsen dran und los! Der Umwerfer bleibt als Kettenführung (da hinten noch geschaltet werden soll) und die überflüssigen KB kommen noch wech...





 


Endlich wieder Schrauben! YEAH
Grüße aus dem Norden und DANKE @Horster_Schwabe für den Rahmen!


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (9. Mai 2014)

Ne kleine Kampfsau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neverisforever (9. Mai 2014)

Danke! Ich bin soooo gespannt, wie die kleine Sau so rennt
Verdammt, wie kann man sich nur so dermaßen über son zerkratzten Fahrrad-Quatsch freuen...


----------



## black-panther (10. Mai 2014)

Witzig, son blaues sbike fuhr heute auch hier entlang, Tochter saß drauf, Papa fuhr ein Klein Pinnacle in Flare mit nachgerüsteter Federgabel.


----------



## loboand (12. Mai 2014)

A stop at a designated place in this forest.



















Grüße.


----------



## user666 (14. Mai 2014)

450m über Garmisch:
(Ich weiß, das neumodische Fortbewegungsmittel)




Aber auch im Thüringer Wald ist es schön- vorallem schön grün..
Hier Blick Richtung Rhön, Trusetal im Vordergrund.


----------



## asket13 (14. Mai 2014)

user666 schrieb:


> Aber auch im Thüringer Wald ist es schön- vorallem schön grün..
> Hier Blick Richtung Rhön, Trusetal im Vordergrund.
> Anhang anzeigen 292787



Hach. Dort in der Nähe war ich 4 Jahre im Exil. Schön war's eigentlich - auch für mich Norddeutschen.


----------



## user666 (14. Mai 2014)

Bundeswehr Bad Salzungen?


----------



## CopperheadXT (14. Mai 2014)

Der Weg zum besseren Wetter:


----------



## cleiende (14. Mai 2014)

Ein "classic" Bulls, schön daß ich das noch erleben darf.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (17. Mai 2014)

Zwönitz gestern abend. Das Wochenende soll leider ins Wasser fallen


----------



## black-panther (17. Mai 2014)

Frank, einfach geil.
Bei uns regnet's jetzt schon seit 3 Tagen durchgehend, inkl. Katastrophenstufe in vielen Gegenden...

ps: stellst du die Exif-Daten absichtlich nicht bereit oder fliegen die beim Transfer irgendwie raus? (jetzt mit neuer Kamera interessiert mich das ja )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (17. Mai 2014)

Die Exifs sind bestimmt bei der Verarbeitung flöten gegangen. Das Bild besteht ja aus drei Einzelbildern. HDR,  Blende war relativ weit geschlossen um eine schöne Schärfentiefe zu erreichen. Objektiv war das 8mm Samyang,  an einer EOS 50D.
Grüße Franky


----------



## neverisforever (17. Mai 2014)

Moin!
Hab nach dem ganzen Schietwetter die Tage endlich mal wieder ne kleine Runde mit dem fertigen "Schrotti" gedreht




    



Macht Spaß, kann man gut mal irgendwo gedankenlos anlehnen und wenn man aus dem Supermarkt/von der Arbeit kommt siehts genauso aus, wie vorher
Grüße aus Hamburg!


----------



## MacB (17. Mai 2014)

Zwar das falsche Material, aber schön war es trotzdem... viele Grüße an alle, die die Location kennen ;-) 

Mac


----------



## damianfromhell (17. Mai 2014)

Musst ich auch mal machen so nen foddooo



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Radsatz (17. Mai 2014)

Oh Mann schwarze Strümpfe oder Socken das geht garnicht machs weg


----------



## damianfromhell (17. Mai 2014)

Doch doch ich hab auch weiße usw... Besser als die Schrammen vom Gestrüpp im Wald 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Radsatz (17. Mai 2014)

Doch doch ich hab auch weiße usw... Besser als die Schrammen vom Gestrüpp im Wald 

Hier schauen auch Frauen rein lieber Kampfspuren zeigen


----------



## damianfromhell (17. Mai 2014)

Och hab ich mehr als genug des passt so schon 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## damianfromhell (17. Mai 2014)

Aber Radsatz nur für dich nächstes mal hab ich noch weiße leomuster mit pinker Aufschrift 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (18. Mai 2014)

Endlich Kaiserwetter in den Alpen!






Und nicht zu sonnig:











Weiter oben hat's aber noch gut Schnee:






Richtung Norden stört nur der Dunst den Fernblick:






Schön war's mal wieder!






Es grüßt Euch der Armin!


----------



## Stahlpabst (18. Mai 2014)

Straßenfest Eppendorfer Landstraße bei super Wetter


----------



## IHateRain (18. Mai 2014)

Kanadische Grüße
Michael


----------



## Ianus (18. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## ArSt (18. Mai 2014)

Und weiße Nylonschrauben für die nicht verwendeten Flaschenhaltergewinde!


----------



## Radsatz (18. Mai 2014)

Jetzt noch eine nicht rostende Schraube für den Sattelstützenbolzen und es wäre perfekt.

Ich liebe die suche nach dem Haar in der Suppe hier im Forum
Wo sind deine reverenz Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (18. Mai 2014)

Das sagt gerade der Richtige.


----------



## Radsatz (18. Mai 2014)

Stahlpabst schrieb:


> Straßenfest Eppendorfer Landstraße bei super Wetter
> 
> 
> Waren das Eppendorfer Juppis
> Standen wohl zur illegalen uberführung am Baum


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (18. Mai 2014)

Den Smilie bei Jörgs Post hast du gesehen Radsatz? Man man man,  muss denn jeder Fred vollgehatet werden?  Bei Deinem Rennradreifenjeepmtbfaden halten sich die Leute doch auch tolerant zurück...


----------



## IHateRain (18. Mai 2014)

Den von Dir angesprochenen Smiley hin oder her - sich für diesen Post überhaupt Zeit nehmen... Ich kann´s nicht nachvollziehen. Nun gut, alles Ansichtssache, schätze ich...

Das mit den Nylonschrauben und den ungenutzten Flaschenhaltern habe ich nicht verstanden  Schrauben sind drin; FH wird nicht montiert.

Grüße
Michael


----------



## synlos (18. Mai 2014)

IHateRain schrieb:


> Das mit den Nylonschrauben und den ungenutzten Flaschenhaltern habe ich nicht verstanden


Leicht und kaum sichtbar, das war wohl damit gemeint.


----------



## IHateRain (18. Mai 2014)

Ah, ok... Leicht ist bei dem Rad jedenfalls kein Thema und ich schäme mich meiner Flaschenhalterschrauben auch nicht 
Bitte jetzt weiter mit Bilder; Das Wetter heute haben doch sicher mehr Foristi genutzt!?

Grüße
Michael


----------



## doodlez (18. Mai 2014)

sicher Knappe 30 Grad heut, schön n Sonnenbrand geholt 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## flunderkoenig (18. Mai 2014)




----------



## Nightstorm95 (18. Mai 2014)

Das WE überwiegend sonnig in Langenhagen / Hannover, dort am Silbersee.
In den Vormittagsstunden ein Platz zum Entspannen ...







Unmittelbar daneben - der Landeplatz für die Retter aus der Luft ...







ciao,
Max


----------



## GaryParker (18. Mai 2014)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Ich liebe die suche nach dem Haar in der Suppe hier im Forum
> Wo sind deine reverenz Bikes



außer stänkern kannst du auch nichts, oder?

würdest du deine zeit mit aufmerksamem "lesen" verbringen, wüsstest du, welche re*f*erenzbikes bei ianus stehen. da kannst du leider nicht mithalten, mein lieber!!!!



@ rest: sehr schöne fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (18. Mai 2014)

Wunderschön!
Der Silbersee, da war ich im Sommer 1986 während der Grundausbildung in Bothfeld oft nach Dienstschluß zum Baden. Schönste Begebenheit: Sagte ein Mädel zu meinem Mitschüler und Kameraden angesichts seiner blauen BW-Badehose (Du Dachdepp!!!): "Mit uns wird das heute nichts, Du musst ja um acht Uhr im Bett sein".


----------



## Radsatz (18. Mai 2014)

Was andere machen u haben interessiert mich nicht,ich hab meinen eigenen stil
wenns nicht gefällt duck u wech


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (18. Mai 2014)

Das haben wir gemerkt.


----------



## damianfromhell (18. Mai 2014)

1986 da war ich ja noch flüssig 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## GaryParker (18. Mai 2014)

_"ich vermisse"
_
.....und ich den respekt gegenüber anderen mitgliedern sowie deren aufbauten, threads, etc.

mach dir mal darüber gedanken


----------



## opi13 (18. Mai 2014)

Radsatz schrieb:


> ich hab meinen eigenen stiel


wenn Du Stil hättest wäre es wohl noch besser für Dich


----------



## zaskar-le (18. Mai 2014)

Macht Euch mal locker, Jungs. 

Natürlich sollte man auch mit konstruktiv vorgetragener Kritik oder auch Anregungen umgehen können, aber "meins ist besser", "mit dem Fuhrpark kannst Du nicht mithalten" und dergleichen erinnert mich eher an den Alltag in einer vierten Klasse. Wir haben das hier weder nötig noch sollten sich hier um diese Uhrzeit 9jährige tummeln 

Zurück zum Thema bitte jetzt, ohne Ausnahme! 

Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (19. Mai 2014)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> 1986 da war ich ja noch flüssig
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk




 super, bestimmt ein alter Gag, aber ich Hinterweltler kenn ja nix, den schreib ich mir auf.


----------



## gtbiker (19. Mai 2014)

Ja, es war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (20. Mai 2014)




----------



## msony (20. Mai 2014)

Morgen
Ziemlich schwül heute.

























Ok,nen bisschen viel Fahrrad aber was solls.
Canadische Übermacht im Pott.

Schönen Dienstag noch.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (21. Mai 2014)

Viel Fahrrad ist doch top Markus


----------



## IHateRain (21. Mai 2014)

So kann der Morgen beginnen! 

Stets gute Fahrt
Michael


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (21. Mai 2014)

Abendride 



​


----------



## Deleted 30552 (21. Mai 2014)

sieht aus wie im Märchenwald. Nur ohne Bäume


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (22. Mai 2014)

Moin,  und Dankeschön


----------



## black-panther (22. Mai 2014)

Matze010 schrieb:


> sieht aus wie im Märchenwald. Nur ohne Bäume


 
Genau das gleiche habe ich auch gedacht.
Franks Bilder kannste einfach in ein Bilderbuch packen.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (22. Mai 2014)

Danke danke Jungs 

Das ist noch von gestern abend, Blick auf Zwönitz:


----------



## metabaron24 (22. Mai 2014)

Wirklich prächtig! Welche Brennweite ist das Zwönitz Bild? 20mm?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (22. Mai 2014)

Fast,  8mm Samyang Fisheye


----------



## msony (24. Mai 2014)

Eine kleine Runde durchs Wäldchen gedreht.













Schönes Wochenende


----------



## chusma (24. Mai 2014)

Early in the morning...






Later on, on the seaside singletrack heaven.


----------



## msony (24. Mai 2014)

Very nice Chusma


----------



## IHateRain (24. Mai 2014)

msony schrieb:


> Eine kleine Runde durchs Wäldchen gedreht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schön, Markus  Die Reifen sehen stark (dran) aus. Weiße Griffe wieder ab?

Stets gute Fahrt
Michael


----------



## damianfromhell (24. Mai 2014)

Tüdüm 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (24. Mai 2014)

IHateRain schrieb:


> Schön, Markus  Die Reifen sehen stark (dran) aus. Weiße Griffe wieder ab?
> 
> Stets gute Fahrt
> Michael


Ja Michael,und der Sattel soll auch wieder schwarz,finde ich besser an dem Rad.


----------



## Nightstorm95 (24. Mai 2014)

Heute morgen einen Mix aus Sonne und Wolken  mit Temperaturen um 20° Grad genossen ...







SWE,
Max


----------



## Koe (24. Mai 2014)




----------



## synlos (25. Mai 2014)

Kleine Vormittagsrunde - *YO! *Wieder zu meinem Lieblingsplatz, Baggersee  Jetzt noch leer, im Hochsommer kaum noch ein Platz zu bekommen. 






Hach was fährt *Er* sich schön...









Baggersee in und um zu...


----------



## msony (25. Mai 2014)

Richtig schönes,angenehmes Wetterchen heut im Pott.












Schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## synlos (25. Mai 2014)

Alles Interloc oder was?! Nice


----------



## msony (25. Mai 2014)

Ne Tom,nur die Stütze.
Der Vorbau ist Tioga.
Schau es dir schonmal gut an,bald siehst du es nur noch von hinten.
Oder ich nehm mein Blizzard mit ins Weserbergland.


----------



## dizzeerascal (25. Mai 2014)

geil... ist der brodie-schriftzug eigentlich oben ausgeblichen oder war der mal gelb-rot...?


----------



## msony (25. Mai 2014)

Ich würde sagen,der war mal so.
Aber das können bestimmt die Brodiefreaks besser beantworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (25. Mai 2014)

Stütze reicht doch, mein Vorbau ist auch immer noch der Control Stem.
...fragt sich nur, wer welchen Hintern sieht. 

Ich schwanke auch gerade - M-16 oder YO!


----------



## msony (25. Mai 2014)

Tom,ich werde bei der Tour voll abkacken,aber bergab ist mein Ding.
Nehm das Yo mit,würde ich gerne mal live sehen.


----------



## synlos (25. Mai 2014)

Oppa hat doch auch Eins?!


----------



## msony (25. Mai 2014)

Ja schon,aber eure Räder sind ja vom Look her grundverschieden.


----------



## synlos (25. Mai 2014)

Dann muss ich wohl beide mit bringen...


----------



## Mr. Crabs (25. Mai 2014)

Das Yo!, Tom!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stadtkind (25. Mai 2014)

msony schrieb:


>



Was ist denn da hinten auf dem Hügel? Sieht interessant aus.


----------



## synlos (25. Mai 2014)

Mr. Crabs schrieb:


> Das Yo!, Tom!


Nech wahr!  Schauen mer mal...


----------



## msony (25. Mai 2014)

Das im Hintergrund ist eine alte Zechenhalde,in diesem Falle eine brennende Halde.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halde_Rheinelbe


----------



## Stadtkind (25. Mai 2014)

gefällt mir, diese Himmelstreppe.


----------



## damianfromhell (25. Mai 2014)

Waschtag  der classiker ist ja noch sauber  





Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Koe (25. Mai 2014)

heute morgen auf weg zum Bäcker. leider wieder mal nur das handy dabei.





schönen restsonntag


----------



## damianfromhell (25. Mai 2014)

So nen weg zum Bäcker hätte ich auch gerne :O

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MacB (25. Mai 2014)

Koe schrieb:


> heute morgen auf weg zum Bäcker. leider wieder mal nur das handy dabei.
> 
> schönes restsonntag




 ich fahr auch immer auf dem _direkten_ Weg ...


----------



## synlos (25. Mai 2014)

Ich finde das eirige phone macht keine schlechten Fotos, siehe meine Letzten!


----------



## msony (25. Mai 2014)

Ja wenn es mal nen guten Tag hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (25. Mai 2014)

Es braucht Sonne und vor allem, kein Schutz oder Gehäuse in der Nähe der Linse! Ne bumper ist ok.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (25. Mai 2014)

Absolutes Traumwetterchen 



​


----------



## MacB (25. Mai 2014)

neues aus dem Märchenwald ...


----------



## IHateRain (25. Mai 2014)

...nicht nur das Wetter war heute top...




@Fressgass, Friedberg. Yummiyum 

Ein Tiger beim Chinesen 

Grüße
Michael


----------



## MacB (25. Mai 2014)

heute mal ne kleine Fotorunde mit dem Hobel gedreht ... weit bin ich aber nicht gekommen... erstmal nen bissel im Sand spielen gehen





mitten in der Stadt wurde Beachvolleyball dargeboten ...
scheint noch andere schöne Sportarten neben unserer zu geben ... 


 
im Bild rechts eine Hälfte des spanischen Damen-Gewinner-Teams, hinterm Netz Jonas Reckermann (Schaukampf nach dem Damen-Finale)


----------



## Horst Link (25. Mai 2014)

Traumhaftes Wetter. Traumhaftes Rad. 

High High - Horst




High High by ultrahorst, on Flickr


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (25. Mai 2014)

Hammerbild


----------



## damianfromhell (25. Mai 2014)

Hammer!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (26. Mai 2014)

Good morning


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (27. Mai 2014)

Wetter kann man dazu nicht mehr sagen,aber Hauptsache ne Runde gefahren.

































Gruss Markus


----------



## IHateRain (27. Mai 2014)

"Sauber", Markus


----------



## msony (27. Mai 2014)

Jau,hab jetzt auch ne Handy App zum spielen.


----------



## neverisforever (27. Mai 2014)

Jetzt grad pieselts in Hamburg....
 


 

 
Aber am Sonntag wars schön warm am und um den Fischmarkt
Kurz danach gabs leider nen schleichenden Platten, sodass ich schnell die nächste Tanke aufsuchen musste und danach noch grad so heil heimkam
Grüße 
-Björn


----------



## neverisforever (27. Mai 2014)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Good morning



Das Klein kommt immer wieder gut, die Gabelkrone ist ja echt mal FETT, die LVE n optisches Träuchen und bei der Farbe krieg (wohl nicht nur ich) Bock auf n lecker Wassereis


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (27. Mai 2014)

Der Blick auf Zwönitz:



​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IHateRain (27. Mai 2014)

Na, da schließe ich mich doch gerne mit einem Blick auf einen "hübschen Hintern" an 





Beste Grüße
Michael


----------



## Thias (27. Mai 2014)

Das Wetter war heute abend perfekt. 16 Grad, Wolken, kein Regen mehr aber ausreichend Matsch.
Nur die plöte IPhone-Cam ist mit den Lichtverhältnissen nicht klargekommen. Man kann nix erkennen. Aber die Tour war geil.





Zu sehen: von rechts nach links
@hohenstaufen 's Cannondale von ... äh... 85? Cooles Gerät jedenfalls. Ich halte es für ein SM600. Mit viel Suntour und 24" Hinterrad.
@gtbiker 's weisses Fahrrad 
Und mein schnödes Scott.

Gruss
Matthias


----------



## IHateRain (29. Mai 2014)

Nun ja, nass war es... Aber es gab ihn, den "Moment Sonne"  Hier der Beweis:





Grüße
Michael


----------



## synlos (31. Mai 2014)

So, wieder ein wenig die Lunge entstaubt...






*GÖ *von Süden aus gesehen:



*Landkreis:*



*Baikonur reloaded...oder Def Leppard's Lied - "Rocket": *


----------



## opi13 (31. Mai 2014)




----------



## msony (31. Mai 2014)

Pottpower.







Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## IHateRain (31. Mai 2014)

Hatte heute meine 1. Grip Shift/700c-Ausfahrt überhaupt 

Durch die Stadt (Sprudelhof Bad Nauheim):




Über´s Land:




Durch den Wald:



Schön war´s, und gar nicht (so) "seltsam", wie ich´s mir vorher vorgestellt hatte 
Grüße
Michael


----------



## msony (31. Mai 2014)

Micha,das Rad finde ich mal saugeil.


----------



## synlos (31. Mai 2014)

Michaaaa, mit wie viel Überraschungen kommst noch daher? Ich sag's ja, Banause!


----------



## IHateRain (31. Mai 2014)

Kam gestern Abend erst spät aus dem Büro, aber ich habe es noch fahrfertig bekommen; wollte unbedingt heute  Nur bin ich mir noch nicht ganz im Klaren darüber, ob es mir Euer Zuspruch hier und anderswo nun schwerer oder leichter macht... 

Grüße
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (31. Mai 2014)

Wie? Weggeben, die Ziege?


----------



## schnitzeljagt (31. Mai 2014)

Samstag, Stuttgart....  Herrrrlisch....   

Gruesse, der Mic


----------



## kutte (31. Mai 2014)

vom kocmo von @opi13 würde ich sehr gern noch mehr sehen. geht das?


----------



## Freefall79 (1. Juni 2014)

msony schrieb:


> Micha,das Rad finde ich mal saugeil.



Ich schließe mich an. Top!


----------



## Stahlpabst (1. Juni 2014)

*Am Freitag war wieder Critical Mass in Hamburg*
http://criticalmass-hh.de/



​


----------



## noka78 (1. Juni 2014)

Das ICC ist vorerst geschlossen, dafür wird das CCB (CityCubeBerlin) demnächst eröffnet…eine Ziege schaut schon mal vorbei

















Sonnengruss aus Berlin
Norman


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (5. Juni 2014)




----------



## schnitzeljagt (5. Juni 2014)

NiceNiceNorman.....  *Like*

Der Mic


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (7. Juni 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mubi (7. Juni 2014)

.


----------



## Dynatechrider (7. Juni 2014)

Heute bei 32°C in Frankfurt









Und dann habe ich mit unserem Herrn der Ziegen noch etwas anderes schönes von der Insel entdeckt


----------



## Dean76 (7. Juni 2014)

Schöne Bilder!

Jetzt habe ich  mal zu dem Namen vom Ziegenhirten auch ein Gesicht

Gruß
Andre!


----------



## Koe (8. Juni 2014)

moin moin,

und ich endlich mal zu dem rover.

echt schönes teil gefällt mir fast so gut wie unser mini.


----------



## Koe (8. Juni 2014)

Ein paar Bilder habe ich auch noch für euch.

Ich war die Tage im hohen Norden unterwegs. Der Grund dafür waren diese Jungs, die Räder hatten wir mit im Gepäck:





Hamburg ist immer wieder eine Reise. Es hat riesig Spaß gemacht:













ein stück berlin haben wir auch noch gesehen und im hintergrund die 2. bekannteste baustelle deutschlands





Andere schöne Zweiräder gabe es auch und natürlich mit der entsprechenden Verpflegung:









Ich wünsche euch schöne Pfingsten und von den Hamburger retrobikern würde ich mir gerne mehr schöne Bilder wünschen. Die Stadt gibt so viele geile Möglichkeiten für Fotos .


Gruß

stefan


----------



## neverisforever (8. Juni 2014)

@Koe: Ach verdammt! Hättste mal wat gesagt! War gestern auch unterwegs (natürlich in Hamburg, City, HafenCity, Veddel, Alter Elbtunnel, Hafen, Altona...) und man hätt ja mal n nettes Ründchen in Kolonne drehen können... Nächstes mal vieleicht...
Schöne Bilder jedenfalls! Das Germans hätt ich, genau wie Slayer, schon mal gern live gesehen...
Grüße
-Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koe (8. Juni 2014)

Hallo björn, ja sehr schade. Es wird bestimmt nicht das letzte mal gewesen sein das wir nach hamburg kommen . 

Das nächste mal gebe ich vorher bescheid. Dann darfst du gerne für uns den stadtführer machen . 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Radsatz (8. Juni 2014)

Ach verdammt! Hättste mal wat gesagt! War gestern auch unterwegs (natürlich in Hamburg, City, HafenCity, Veddel, Alter Elbtunnel, Hafen, Altona...) und man hätt ja mal n nettes Ründchen in Kolonne drehen können... 
-Björn[/QUOTE]

Schanze hast du vergessen die besten Strassenkneipen


----------



## Stahlpabst (8. Juni 2014)

HAMBURG..................


----------



## Ben Sarotti (8. Juni 2014)

Schöne HH-Fotos,
Stefan, bei dem Rad hast Du bestimmt bei der SMS-Abstimmung am Mi abend für "Blackened" gestimmt, ich bin immer noch ein wenig irritiert, was das Ergebnis angeht (Fuel vor Blackened).

Grüße

Johannes


----------



## damianfromhell (8. Juni 2014)

HH ist eimfach die stadt.
Hab da ein jahr gelebt direkt ecke landungsbrücken. Ich vermisse es und das heißt schon was

Gesendet von meinem BASE lutea mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Koe (8. Juni 2014)

Hab nicht mit abgestimmt, das ergebnis hat mich sehr verwundert. Konzert fand ich sehr cool. 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (8. Juni 2014)

Rockhopper meets Rockhard...
...im Hintergrund rocken gerade Testament das Gelsenkirchener Amphitheater in Grund und Boden


----------



## IHateRain (9. Juni 2014)

MTB classic meeting 2014, Albaxen:





Von links nach rechts: Marin, Brodie, Yeti, Fat Chance, Rocky Mountain, American, DeKerf, Titan unbekannten Herstellers, Klein.

Viele haben einige Bilder gemacht  Ich weiß nur noch nicht wo wir die hinpacken..., und ob einige davon an die Öffentlichkeit gelangen soll(t)en   

Werde auch noch meinen Yeti-thread aktualisieren und Euch von der (tatsächlich) 1. Ausfahrt mit der "Gelbzucht" berichten 

Beste Grüße
Michael


----------



## chusma (9. Juni 2014)

Sunny day in Asturias...

Cheers,
Chus


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (10. Juni 2014)

Erste Warrior Ausfahrt seit dem Neuaufbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (10. Juni 2014)

Beine frisch rasiert? Auf jeden mal schöne orijinale Schuhe.


----------



## msony (10. Juni 2014)

MacB schrieb:


> Zwar das falsche Material, aber schön war es trotzdem... viele Grüße an alle, die die Location kennen ;-)
> 
> Mac


Ah,jetzt habe ich das Foto gefunden.Nächste mal kommste aber bei mir rum.


----------



## synlos (10. Juni 2014)

Ben Sarotti schrieb:


> Fuel vor Blackened


----------



## thomasg2466 (10. Juni 2014)

nicht klassisch aber Jungtimer, 2001er Cyclecraft CSP

St. Andreasberg, Harz


----------



## Dean76 (10. Juni 2014)

Echt cooles Foto!

Und Respekt!

Gruß André


----------



## thomasg2466 (11. Juni 2014)

... ist auch nen schöner Bikepark!


----------



## IHateRain (12. Juni 2014)

...noch schnell vor dem Anstoß eine Runde...:





Beste Grüße
Michael


----------



## msony (12. Juni 2014)

thomasg2466 schrieb:


> nicht klassisch aber Jungtimer, 2001er Cyclecraft CSP
> 
> St. Andreasberg, Harz


Sauber  Thomas


----------



## thomasg2466 (12. Juni 2014)

... die landung, na aber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnegg314 (12. Juni 2014)

IHateRain schrieb:


>



Repaint? (Der Schriftzug sieht arg seltsam aus)


----------



## IHateRain (12. Juni 2014)

Yep, schnegg.


----------



## aal (13. Juni 2014)

Sonnig, warm.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. Juni 2014)

Repaint hin oder her...ein Adroit 
Aber da ist noch Bastel-Potential...Züge kürzen, Griff drehen, Bremszugdreieck optimieren. Und extrem leckere Teile scheinen auch noch dran verbaut Paule-Verzögerer, Ringle...

..und hübsches Foto


----------



## Radsatz (13. Juni 2014)

Sonnig, warm.
Einfach schlicht und unauffällig


----------



## Horst Link (13. Juni 2014)

Auf dem Singltrek Pod Smrkem wars auch super. Sonne, Staub und Spaß ohne Ende...




Märchenwald by ultrahorst, on Flickr




Märchenwald II by ultrahorst, on Flickr




Flying FAT by ultrahorst, on Flickr




Chuck on Speed by ultrahorst, on Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mathes66 (13. Juni 2014)

Traumhafte Bilder!


----------



## msony (14. Juni 2014)

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Huelse (14. Juni 2014)

Noch ein paar mehr von Pod Smrkem zur Ergänzung.


----------



## noka78 (15. Juni 2014)

Hier ein paar ausgesuchte Fotos vom Ausflug zwischen Lechtal und Zugspitze, u.a. Seebensee und Plansee. Es war genial!

Guten Morgen





















































Gute Nacht!

Wicked Grüße
Norman


----------



## Dynatechrider (15. Juni 2014)

@ Norman,

mit Deinen wunderschönen Fotos  hast Du meine Vorfreude auf die nächste Woche aber extrem gesteigert. Bin ab Montag auch im Lechtal unterwegs Stützpunkt ist Bach im Lechtal. Dann werde ich mich auch mal Richtung Seebensee und Plansee begeben tolle Landschaft.

Beste Grüße aus Mainhatten

Wolfgang


----------



## Radsatz (15. Juni 2014)

Toll artgerecht bewegt


----------



## msony (15. Juni 2014)

Wau Norman


----------



## aspreti (15. Juni 2014)

Gratulation Norman
Schönes Bike und tolle Bilder, super Flasche (suche ich auch noch), bin auch oft in der Gegend um Fall. Bächerntal, Rissbach, Plumsbach ist auch schön zu fahren und bei der Rückfahrt,  Gasthaus Aquilla


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (16. Juni 2014)

Blick auf Zwönitz


----------



## GaryParker (16. Juni 2014)

fränky, deine bilder sind einsame spitze.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (17. Juni 2014)

Endlich Schnee!!!






Schönen Abend


----------



## mauricer (17. Juni 2014)

Geiles Bild Markus. Zum ersten Mal gefallen mir hier die Blackwalls am Blizzard. Welche Reifen sind das, und 2.1?

LG

Moritz


----------



## msony (18. Juni 2014)

Das sind Tioga Psycho in 1.95 Moritz.


----------



## Koe (18. Juni 2014)

Moin,

immer wieder schön Markus. Der schwarze Flite passt mmn viel besser.

Heute oder am Freitag sollte mein Paket eintreffen, dann geht es bei mir weiter und einem Blizzard-Generations-Treffen steht nichts mehr im Weg.

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## msony (18. Juni 2014)

Da bin ich total drauf gespannt Stefan.


----------



## IHateRain (18. Juni 2014)

Koe schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> immer wieder schön Markus. Der schwarze Flite passt mmn viel besser.
> 
> ...



Bitte bis später auspacken; möchte ich sehen


----------



## Koe (18. Juni 2014)

Ich bin auch gespannt. Ist ja noch ein bißchen mehr im paket.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (18. Juni 2014)

Heute bei Leipzig:



















​


----------



## IHateRain (19. Juni 2014)

Feiertags-endlichmalAvocetprobefahren-Brötchenholen 





Beste Grüße
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (19. Juni 2014)

Ich leb/arbeite im falschen Bundesland!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. Juni 2014)

Quatsch Tom,  es gibt überall schöne Flecken ;-)


----------



## synlos (19. Juni 2014)

Nee, Franky, ich meinte mit Feiertag!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. Juni 2014)




----------



## IHateRain (19. Juni 2014)

Hessen = Feiertag, Tom  Und weil´s so schön ist mal nicht im Büro zu hängen: Gleich noch eine Runde mit der Ziege hinterher 





Grüße
Michael


----------



## aspreti (19. Juni 2014)

Endlich oben, waren auch noch nicht viel da.












So oder so kann man hoch kommen .......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nafetsgurk (20. Juni 2014)

ich hasse diese fake mountainbikes...


----------



## Rubik (21. Juni 2014)

nafetsgurk schrieb:


> ich hasse diese fake mountainbikes...



Jedem das seine!

Und vielleicht haben gerade die wenigen eine gesundheitliche Einschränkung, daher, warum sollte man nicht dieser Art von Sport auch mit etwas Unterstützung nachgehen!?


----------



## msony (22. Juni 2014)

Ich habe heute mal einen anderen Sattel getestet.






Schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## Dynatechrider (22. Juni 2014)

Nun hatte auch ich einmal Zeit mein gutes altes Raleigh USA wieder artgerecht zu bewegen und möchte Euch hieran Teil haben lassen.
























Freu mich schon auf den September, dann sind wieder drei Tage eingeplant.

Beste Sommergrüße


----------



## msony (22. Juni 2014)

Schönes Rad Wolfgang.


----------



## Dynatechrider (22. Juni 2014)

Danke Markus,

ist übrigens das erste MTB, mit dem ich Rennen gefahren bin und nun ist es nach 22 Jahren wieder einmal an den damaligen Urlaubsort zurück gekehrt. Bis auf die Sattlstütze und den Laufradsatz, im damals von mir gewählten Originalaufbau. Der Rahmen hat nun ca. 50.000 Kilometer auf dem Buckel, davon in den drei Tagen Tirol ca. 190 Kilometer.

Beste Grüße

Wolfgang


----------



## Dean76 (22. Juni 2014)

Schöne Bilder Wolfgang!

Und nochmal Respekt zu deiner Leistung

Gruß
Andre!


----------



## aal (23. Juni 2014)

Erst abends wurde es sonnig in den Bergwäldern um Jena.





Danke fürs Knipsen, Meister Link!


----------



## user666 (23. Juni 2014)

[/QUOTE]

[/QUOTE]

Hu.. Ab der Wettersteinalm wirds ungefedert erst richtig Interessant, oder

Ich war auch im Winter schon mal oben, mit den Schneeschuhen:








Und wo ich die externe grade angeschlossen hab, hier noch ein paar schöne Schneeschuhtour-Bilder:


----------



## aspreti (23. Juni 2014)

> Hu.. Ab der Wettersteinalm wirds ungefedert erst richtig Interessant, oder



Runter ist es einfacher, da kannst Du es laufen lassen

Schöne Bilder vom Schneeschuhwandern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## user666 (24. Juni 2014)

Gerade eben vom Balkon aus:


----------



## aspreti (24. Juni 2014)

Wenn ich Deine Aussicht hätte, würdest mich im Sommer vom Bike und im Winter vom Ski überhaupt nicht mehr runterbringen


----------



## Freefall79 (25. Juni 2014)

user666 schrieb:


> Gerade eben vom Balkon aus:



Sag' bitte, dass das der Balkon einer Ferienwohnung ist. Los! Sag' es!


----------



## user666 (25. Juni 2014)

Nein, hier trinke ich morgens meinen Kaffee und lausche dem Konzert der frühen Vögel


----------



## Freefall79 (25. Juni 2014)

Großes Kino!


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (26. Juni 2014)

user666 schrieb:


> Gerade eben vom Balkon aus:
> Anhang anzeigen 301271



Verdammte Idylle  -


----------



## user666 (26. Juni 2014)

Wie gesagt, Peter. Mach mal Urlaub in den Bergen..


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (26. Juni 2014)

Als 12jähriger war ich mal in den Alpen, erinnere ich mich heut noch dran. Und nu hör ich mal auf zu spammen.


----------



## Freefall79 (26. Juni 2014)

user666 schrieb:


> Nein, hier trinke ich morgens meinen Kaffee und lausche dem Konzert der frühen Vögel


Jetzt schnall' ich's: erinnert mich an eine Tour der Partnach entlang bis zur Angerhütte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## user666 (26. Juni 2014)

Igitt- Landschaftlich Wunderschön, Fahrtechnisch die Hölle..





Und wer vor um 7Uhr da ist, kommt noch mit dem Rad durch die stock-dunkle Partnachklamm


----------



## Freefall79 (26. Juni 2014)

user666 schrieb:


> Und wer vor um 7Uhr da ist, kommt noch mit dem Rad durch die stock-dunkle Partnachklamm



Nää, gefühlt irgendwann vor'm Aufstehen sind wir an der Haltestelle Pasing in den Zug gestiegen und um 8:00 Uhr in GAP gestartet. Noch früher iss' nicht... jedenfalls nicht von M aus. 

Genug gespammt, aber: die Erinnerungen


----------



## user666 (26. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal unterwegs.
Wenn Du mal einen triffst, der so aussieht wie Karl Ranseier- das bin ich


----------



## Freefall79 (26. Juni 2014)

Klar, musst Du ja sein, denn: Karl Ranseier ist tot.
Bin mittlerweile allerdings wieder im Flachland (Taunus). Könnte noch ein wenig dauern, bis wir uns in Deinem Revier begegnen.


----------



## user666 (26. Juni 2014)

Dann melde dich ruhig mal, wenn Du in der Nähe bist


----------



## IHateRain (26. Juni 2014)

Nach dem Spiel noch die 1. Probefahrt nach kleinen Umbaumaßnahmen 









Beste Grüße
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (26. Juni 2014)

Na wenn das mal nicht Black Beauty ist


----------



## IHateRain (26. Juni 2014)

Chris: Das ist übrigens das neue Schwalheimer Wasserrad. Evtl. erinnerst Du Dich an meinen Beitrag letztes Jahr drüben, als es nicht da war  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1456826?page=2&in=set


----------



## drangla (1. Juli 2014)

Heute war nach einem verregneten Wochenende mal wieder tolles Sommerwetter und mein Chili ist endlich fertig geworden. Somit bot sich eine kleine Tour an um zu checken ob alles soweit passt.











Gruß Mario


----------



## aspreti (1. Juli 2014)

user666 schrieb:


> Igitt- Landschaftlich Wunderschön, Fahrtechnisch die Hölle..


Die Gump'n ist aber super zum Abkühlen, da spring ich immer nackert rein. So komm ich immer frisch gewaschen zur Reintalangerhütte


----------



## Learoy (1. Juli 2014)

Am Sonntag gabs mal 2 der seltenen Stücke an einem Fleck in der Hauptstadt


----------



## Freefall79 (1. Juli 2014)

Learoy schrieb:


> Am Sonntag gabs mal 2 der seltenen Stücke an einem Fleck in der Hauptstadt



Ja, ja, macht nur, quält mich! Sobald sich ein herrenloses 19,5er hinzugesellt, nehme ich mich dessen mit größter Freude an.


----------



## atzepenga (1. Juli 2014)

das aus der Bucht?


----------



## Learoy (1. Juli 2014)

Jop. Ich kenne den Herren schon etwas länger, weil ich schon einmal etwas von ihm kaufte. Damals stellten wir dann in der Unterhaltung fest, dass wir beide eins in der gleichen Größe haben. Wär sein Rahmen nicht ausgebessert, hätte ich ihn schon.


----------



## chouca (2. Juli 2014)

user666 schrieb:


> Dann melde dich ruhig mal, wenn Du in der Nähe bist



bist Du in Garmisch zu Hause? Wir fahren morgen früh zum Schüsselkar. Ok das letzte Stück zur Oberreintalhütte werden wir wohl zu Fuß gehen...


----------



## atzepenga (2. Juli 2014)

Learoy schrieb:


> Jop. Ich kenne den Herren schon etwas länger, weil ich schon einmal etwas von ihm kaufte. Damals stellten wir dann in der Unterhaltung fest, dass wir beide eins in der gleichen Größe haben. Wär sein Rahmen nicht ausgebessert, hätte ich ihn schon.



kenn ich den neuen Besitzer???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## user666 (2. Juli 2014)

chouca schrieb:


> bist Du in Garmisch zu Hause? Wir fahren morgen früh zum Schüsselkar. Ok das letzte Stück zur Oberreintalhütte werden wir wohl zu Fuß gehen...


 
Hallo!

Geht Ihr zum Klettern?
Fahrt Ihr das Stück ins Reintal (Bockhütte) und biegt dann links zur Oberreintalhütte ab?
Man kann (glaub ich) auch über das Schachenschloss zu der Hütte gelangen.
Und bitte Fotos mitbringen

Wetter soll fantastisch werden!
Ich beobachte Euch dann hier vom Büro aus mit dem Fernglas

Viele Grüße
Adrian


----------



## Stadtkind (2. Juli 2014)




----------



## chouca (2. Juli 2014)

user666 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Geht Ihr zum Klettern?...



ja - alles weitere per PM um den Thread hier nicht zu verwässern.


----------



## IHateRain (2. Juli 2014)

I  trailing!








Grüße
Michael


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (3. Juli 2014)

Herzgebirge


----------



## wtb_rider (3. Juli 2014)

ganz gross Frank


----------



## drangla (3. Juli 2014)

Bei Frankys Bildern könnte man wirklich jedes Mal den "I like" Button klicken.
Top.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (3. Juli 2014)

Danke Jungs. Ich hatte kein Stativ mit,  also musste ich die Kamera auf zwei Tannenzapfen ins Wasser legen


----------



## black-panther (3. Juli 2014)

Gut, dass das kein Reinfall wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## user666 (3. Juli 2014)

Nee- der ist in Schaffhausen


----------



## Splatter666 (3. Juli 2014)

Moin!

Ich hab jetzt n neues Wallpaper auf der Arbeit 
Super Stimmung eingefangen...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## IHateRain (4. Juli 2014)

Nach dem Büro eine Abendrot- Sonnenuntergangsrunde...





Das hier bitte großklicken; "so" wird es hier nicht richtig angezeigt 



Und trotz einem (*räusperzwei*) Mineralgetränk ließ es sich einfach genial damit trailen 

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Dynatechrider (4. Juli 2014)

Wenn das kein gutes Zeichen war. Heute Mittag bei strahlendem Sonnenschein zeigte sich mir die Gewinnerziege des Achtelfinale bei der ersten Ausfahrt und beantwortete die Frage nach dem Teinehmer des Halbfinales auf ihre ganz eigene Weise















Bis zum Finale hat die Ziege dann noch von sich gegeben


----------



## user666 (4. Juli 2014)

...und wenn die Pferde Sol's den Sonnenwagen über das Himmelszelt ziehen, ist es seit altersher brauch, dass der Stamm am Hain zusammenkommt.
Die Ältesten entfachen das Feuer, und wenn sich des lodernd Feuer Schein nicht mehr in den Augen der hungrigen Meute spiegelt, und nur noch der Weißen Kohlen Glut die Wangen der Meister erröten lässt, ist es an der Zeit, dass das Weibervolk die zerlegte Beute der letzten Jagd darbringt- eingelegt in einen Trunk aus Kräutern, dessen Rezeptur nur von Mutter zu Tochter weitergegeben ward, und welche kein Skalde besingen kann.
Der Weise Alte gahrt die Stücke auf ehernen Stangen, und noch ehe Thors Hammer donnernd auf die Erde niedergeht, wird der letzte Braten verschlungen, wird das letzte Horn Met geleert sein...














naja.......






gegrillt ham ma...
die Nachbarn hatten nichts dagegen, also sind wir auf die Wiese vors Haus...
Bio-Fleisch aus Ökologischer Landwirtschaft...
Und als wir das letzte Erdinger Alkoholfrei leer hatten, hats in der ferne mal gedonnert...
da haben wir die Birkenstock geschnappt und sind rein..
wird ja auch höchste Zeit, die Plakate für die friedliche Demo gegen den G8 Gipfel zu malen...



Früher war halt alles anders...

geschmeckt hats trotzdem


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (4. Juli 2014)

Jungfernfahrt mit dem überarbeitetem Merlin 




















​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (4. Juli 2014)

Die Orgelpfeifen des Scheibenbergs mit Aussicht von Schwarzenberg (links) über die Stadt Scheibenberg (mitte) nach Hermannsdorf (rechts)


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (4. Juli 2014)

Genau so Tewje


----------



## EWRB2 (4. Juli 2014)

Das 3. foto - geeniaal 


Liebe Grüße


----------



## Dean76 (5. Juli 2014)

Ich finde die wieder mal alle klasse!
Mit einem  Hauch Dramatik
Das Merlin sieht klasse(sch) aus.

Gruß
Andre!


----------



## Freefall79 (5. Juli 2014)

Mir gefällt das Foto des Merlins auch am allerbesten (auch weil da der Filter "draußen bleiben" musste)


----------



## Linseneintopf (5. Juli 2014)

heute mal ein paar Stunden Kinderfrei gehabt und die chance genutzt um eine Runde´hinterm Haus in die Berge zu fahren....

Station 1 der `Burgberg...483 m.ü.NN.	im Hintergrund der Brocken


 

Station 2 das Kreuz des deutschen Ostens 555 m.u.NN.


 

Station 3 die Rabenklippen 605m .ü. NN.  und im Hintergrund wieder der Brocken




eigentlich wollte ich von dort noch zu Eckertalsperre doch eine riesige Regenwand vermieste mir die Tour... egal,, bis dahin wars cool und mir kam sogar jemand mit nem SLingshot entgegen...
wer mal in der Gegend ist kann sich gerne melden...


----------



## svennox (6. Juli 2014)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Jungfernfahrt mit dem überarbeitetem Merlin
> 
> 
> ​



..so wie @Dean76 schon sagte....echt fein das Teil, inkl. dem klassischem Touch !
....wie Kurbel, Vorbau, Reifen etc. ..und sogar die Gabel paßt super, obwohl mir gerade Rohre eigentl. besser gefallen!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (6. Juli 2014)

FATe 70 km Jungfernfahrt auf den Fichtelberg, tolles Bike 



​


----------



## IHateRain (6. Juli 2014)

Ich wollte heute ernsthaft (mal wieder) mit dem Blizzard zu einer Geburstagsfeier fahren  ...doch das stand/steht fast ganz hinten im Keller...  Also schnell zur Ziege gegriffen 





und via city-trails zum Schrebergarten 





Grüße - auch an den Überraschungsbesuch aus Hanau 
Michael


----------



## Thias (6. Juli 2014)

Heute hab ich auch mal aufgemacht. Kinder mit Oma und Mamma ins "Traumland" geschickt (das ist ein Freizeitpark) und selber ne kleine Auflockerungsrunde gedreht. Einmal Trail auf den Rossberg hoch (Schwierigkeitsgrad "Seitenstechen") und auf der anderen Seite wieder runtergerasselt (Schwierigkeitsgrad "Was? Das wars schon?"). Vermerk an mich selbst: Nächstelsmal andersrum fahren...
Hier ein paar Bilder. Unscharf wie immer, aber ich denke die Stimmung kommt rüber:

Unten im Wald:



Verschnaufpause nach hartem Anstieg auf der Rosswiese



Abstrakte Kunst und das Ziel vor Augen. Zu dem Turm muss ich noch...



Schön wars, nur etwas einsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linseneintopf (6. Juli 2014)

mtim Lift wa...


----------



## Linseneintopf (6. Juli 2014)

Thias schrieb:


> Schön wars, nur etwas einsam



oh ja das kenne ich... auch immer alleine unterwegs.... warum eigentlich....glaube die mit den aktuellen bikes bemitleiden einen oft ein wenig wenn man den Blicken glauben kann...


----------



## mr.bibendum (6. Juli 2014)

Rheinhessisches Hügelland ;-)


----------



## Stephan Weniger (7. Juli 2014)

Dynatechrider schrieb:


> Wenn das kein gutes Zeichen war. Heute Mittag bei strahlendem Sonnenschein zeigte sich mir die Gewinnerziege des Achtelfinale bei der ersten Ausfahrt und beantwortete die Frage nach dem Teinehmer des Halbfinales auf ihre ganz eigene Weise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Schicke Trinkflasche :-D.


----------



## mauricer (7. Juli 2014)

Diese Woche in Freiburg eine schöne Feierabendurlaubsrunde mit alten Freunden…













Am Ende doch ein sehr harter Ritt mit einem sehr geilen Bike. So ist das eben mit den Klassikern, bergab auf steinigen Trails ist es doch immer etwas grenzwertiger.

VG

Moritz


----------



## svennox (7. Juli 2014)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> FATe 70 km Jungfernfahrt auf den Fichtelberg, tolles Bike
> 
> 
> ​


Hihi..nicht nur dein FAT ist toll ..sondern auch dein Foto ..echt schön !!! 

ps. .. @IHateRain ..WOW schöner Rahmen und auch einige Parts, wie Kurbel etc. ..sehr lecker ! 
​


----------



## Mathes66 (7. Juli 2014)

Feierabendrunde in Köln


----------



## Freefall79 (8. Juli 2014)

user666 schrieb:


> Igitt- Landschaftlich Wunderschön, Fahrtechnisch die Hölle..



Was man nicht noch so alles auf der Festplatte findet:





September 2007


----------



## Dean76 (11. Juli 2014)

Seit langem mal wieder das Boulder rausgeholt





Gruß
Andre!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## user666 (11. Juli 2014)

Kannst Du ruhig öfter tun


----------



## aal (11. Juli 2014)

3dv zusammen mit grau sieht beim axxis tt und am defiant einfach hinreißend aus


----------



## svennox (12. Juli 2014)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Seit langem mal wieder das Boulder rausgeholt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...hast echt was feines daraus gemacht !!! 
PARTS etc. sowieso....aber auch die Farbcombo gefällt mir jetzt richtig gut,
damals als es bei deinem Bruder noch "grün" war...hat es zumindest bei mir, kaum Beobachtung gefunden !


----------



## Leuchtentrager (12. Juli 2014)

Alle Wetterberichte sagen, es gibt Sonne. Ich sage, es gibt Regen. Freundin sagt, wir fahren. Nach 15 km kommt der Regen und zwar bis zurück zur Haustür. Während ich die Bikes entschlamme, kommt die Sonne. Ok, dann hole ich eben Grillfleisch.


Edit: Es schüttet wieder.


----------



## mauricer (14. Juli 2014)

Samstagvormittag eine kleine Runde in Freiburg zum Kybfelsen mit Blick aufs Ländle und die City. Ganz schön steinig da oben.





















VG

Moritz


----------



## Koe (14. Juli 2014)

vor ein paar tagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pottsblizz (15. Juli 2014)

Als dieses Stahlgeröhr gebrutzelt wurde, wurde im Hintergrund noch Stahl gekocht...
Phoenix-West in Dortmund, lange verbotene Zone, heute Gewerbepark mit Anklängen der jüngeren Geschichte
Ich hatte endlich mal wieder einen Nachmittag Zeit (Samstag) und das Wetter war schön.


----------



## msony (15. Juli 2014)

Cooles Rad
Canada EH!!


----------



## Mathes66 (15. Juli 2014)

Feierabendrunde 





Gruß
Mathias


----------



## IHateRain (15. Juli 2014)

Wie bereits drüben erwähnt war heute biken angesagt  Ein Runde mit Freunden; soweit, so gut.

Also mal wieder den schwarzen Edgar geschnappt und los...





Wie das so ist wenn man mit mehreren Leuten unterwegs ist: wenig schöne Fotos macht man viel  Dafür ist die Einkehr umso angenehmer, bzw. feucht-fröhlicher 




Nach dem 3. "Mineralgetränk" war´s dann aber auch mal gut  Die Sonne war mittlerweile untergegangen  Ein Bild habe ich trotzdem noch geschafft 





Cheers
Michael


----------



## Mathes66 (16. Juli 2014)

Traumhaftes Wetter 













Gruß
Mathias


----------



## wtb_rider (16. Juli 2014)

heute morgen auf dem weg zur arbeit schnell ein Schuss it dem alten Eierfon, Quali is fürn Arsch aber das Bild ist eigentlich ganz fetzig.





Gruss Kay


----------



## opi13 (17. Juli 2014)

mit´m Telefon geknipst


----------



## tofino73 (18. Juli 2014)

IHateRain schrieb:


> Ich wollte heute ernsthaft (mal wieder) mit dem Blizzard zu einer Geburstagsfeier fahren  ...doch das stand/steht fast ganz hinten im Keller...  Also schnell zur Ziege gegriffen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wunderschönes Velo, wir sollten hier eine Classic Bikes Crosser/Trekker Galerie auftun.

Happy trails


----------



## IHateRain (18. Juli 2014)

Danke sehr 



tofino73 schrieb:


> wir sollten hier eine Classic Bikes Crosser/Trekker Galerie auftun.
> 
> Happy trails



Feel free


----------



## rabbid (18. Juli 2014)

Heute morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IHateRain (18. Juli 2014)

Black is beautiful


----------



## Radsatz (18. Juli 2014)

Düsseldorf Rheinufer ?


----------



## rabbid (18. Juli 2014)

Gut aufgepasst


----------



## Radsatz (18. Juli 2014)

Gut aufgepasst 
Vor der Uhr hab ich schon als 6järiger (1956) gesessen da gabs aber den Turm noch nicht


----------



## svennox (18. Juli 2014)

opi13 schrieb:


> _____
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tolles Rad tolle Fotos


----------



## stefan9113 (19. Juli 2014)

neulich am Berch




















unten brutale 35 Grad, oben lauschige 20, das läßt sich dann doch aushalten, gute Mukke im Ohr und den Gedanken freien lauf lassen :;-)


----------



## Dean76 (19. Juli 2014)

Sehr schönes Boulder defiant Ti
Und schöne Schnellspanner

Lieben Gruß
Andre!


----------



## Linseneintopf (19. Juli 2014)

nöö..


----------



## hankla (19. Juli 2014)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linseneintopf (19. Juli 2014)

hilfe...


----------



## Dean76 (20. Juli 2014)

Hans!
Du überraschst mich immer wieder!

Lieben Gruß
Andre!


----------



## Stadtkind (20. Juli 2014)

Die Einbauhöhe der Gabel stimmt doch nicht.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (20. Juli 2014)

Ich war auch ein wenig unterwegs:















​


----------



## Radsatz (20. Juli 2014)

Mal was maretimes für die Highländer QM2 im Hamburger Hafen


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (21. Juli 2014)

Gestern im Erzgebirge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (21. Juli 2014)

@SYN-CROSSIS .. tolle Fotos haste da geschossen ! 

..bei mir in Berlin, wo ich mich gerade wieder aufhalte, sind jetzt schon, am frühen morgen über 20 Grad,
und es werden wieder über 30 erwartet, allerdings zieht endl. ein wenig Wind auf !

Eine angenehme Woche wünsche ich euch allen und schiesst weiter Bilder von euren classicBikes inkl. schöner Landschaften!


----------



## noka78 (21. Juli 2014)

wat für'n Früchtchen 



 









Viele Grüße 
Norman


----------



## stefan9113 (21. Juli 2014)

ein paar hab ich noch ....


----------



## hankla (21. Juli 2014)

...


----------



## hendr1k (21. Juli 2014)

der Lenker ist ja übel


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (25. Juli 2014)

Schönes Wochenende Mädels und Jungs 



​


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (26. Juli 2014)

Heite Zwönitz - Bärenstein - Fichtelberg - Zwönitz 















​


----------



## black-panther (26. Juli 2014)

Ich will auch'n Fischauge


----------



## IHateRain (26. Juli 2014)

Hab´s Blizzard mal wieder hervorgeholt 











Beste Grüße
Michael


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (29. Juli 2014)

Pott-Patina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## opi13 (29. Juli 2014)

*ein Bett im Kornfeld *


----------



## msony (31. Juli 2014)

Ich habs heut nur bis kurz hinters Haus geschafft.





Glückauf Markus


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (1. August 2014)

Gestern auf der Runde:

Bärenstein:





Scheibenberg:





Kreuzbrückfelsen, 1018m:





Scheibenberg:





Fichtelberg:







​


----------



## Nehcuk (1. August 2014)

einfach unglaublich deine pics!


----------



## msony (1. August 2014)

Immernoch kein Weg frei im Wäldchen.






Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Koe (1. August 2014)

grandiose bilder frank. immer wieder aufs neue schön.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (1. August 2014)

Frank seine Bilder strahlen wirklich eine tolle Atmosphäre aus.


----------



## mubi (1. August 2014)

ich mach hier mal sauber...nicht dass hier einer noch auf dem gesabber ausrutscht!


----------



## Ben Sarotti (1. August 2014)

So, heute abend durfte ein Kanadier mit auf eine unserer wilden Weiden. Schon seit längerem haben wir in der Mitte Schleswig-Holsteins pefektes Sommerwetter. 














Sommerliche Grüße

Johannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noka78 (1. August 2014)

sehr schön


----------



## gtbiker (1. August 2014)

Schrauberabend


----------



## svennox (2. August 2014)

mubi schrieb:


> ich mach hier mal sauber...nicht dass hier einer noch auf dem gesabber ausrutscht!





..ich muss heute Hecke schneiden   
____
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



..WÜNSCHE EUCH EINEN SCHÖNEN TAG bzw. ein gesundes Wochenende !


----------



## Radsatz (2. August 2014)

Armstedt /SH  16.10 

 28 Grad Wind aus ost mit 13 KmH 22m über NN


----------



## gtbiker (3. August 2014)

Viele Dinge umgebaut, also Foto geschnappt und ab dafür


----------



## whoa (3. August 2014)

Also ich würd gern mehr Bilder wie dem ersten von deinem Gleiss sehen, also ohne so Kokolores. ;O

whoa,
Kunstbanause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aspreti (3. August 2014)

Kleine Runde bei stabiler Wetterlage.

Sorry bezüglich der Qulität, hatte wieder nur das iihhhphone dabei

















Retro vs. total retro






 

Alex


----------



## user666 (3. August 2014)

User667 und ich waren gestern mit dem Planwagen unterwegs..
Der kleine 4 Jährige hat die 13km Tour (2h) aber anstandslos durchgehalten, wir haben den Anhänger also nichtmal gebraucht


----------



## msony (3. August 2014)

Das Bike von deinem Sohn ist echt Hardcore.


----------



## neverisforever (3. August 2014)

Ich seh hier soviel Grün, daher:
Grüße an alle aus Hamburg


 


alter Elbtunnel




Michel



 Spiegelkantine



 

 
Sorry für die miesen Handybilder!
@SYN-CROSSIS : Unübertroffen genial
Grüße
-Björn


----------



## user666 (3. August 2014)

msony schrieb:


> Das Bike von deinem Sohn ist echt Hardcore.



Oh ja..


----------



## neverisforever (3. August 2014)

Rock n Roll!!!
Ach nee, Hang Loose
Echt lässig und von dem Rad träumen bestimmt einige Kids im Kindergarten


----------



## mubi (3. August 2014)

wie süß.

da beide hirnhälften noch nicht komplett separat/unabhängig voneinander arbeiten, machen kinder wohl mit der einen hand unbewusst das, was sie mit der anderen auch machen (hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen).


----------



## black-panther (4. August 2014)

msony schrieb:


> Das Bike von deinem Sohn ist echt Hardcore.


 
Und schwer ist das Teil auch noch! (hatte es ja schon in der Hand)
Von daher: doppelt cool, was Adrians Junior da zusammenfährt. Und 'n traumhaftes Fahrtrevier haben sie ja noch dazu...


----------



## opi13 (6. August 2014)




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (9. August 2014)

Heute nur eins, nicht das wieder wegen Spam gemeckert wird 



​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (9. August 2014)

Hallo
Ick liebe diese Berliner Gören,geiler Tag.
Aber auch alle anderen Foristen,ihr seit so durch den Wind.





Danke und Gruss Markus


----------



## chusma (10. August 2014)

Hi,
Nice day with a new bike:
1989 Marin Team Ti SS
Hope you like the pics.

Cheers,
Chus


----------



## user666 (11. August 2014)

Gestern auf dem Aussichtspunkt in der Nähe des oft erwähnten Schachen-Schlosses:



Zu sehen ist hier das Reintal.
Im Hintergrund das Zugspitzblatt wo im Winter der Teufel los ist..
Vom Eingang der Partnachklamm führt ein Weg an der Partnach entlang zur Reintalangerhütte und weiter über die Knorrhütte auf die Zugspitze.
Die Reintalangerhütte ist bewirtschaftet und bietet auch Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten. Der angefallene Müll der Gäste muss übrigens einmal die Woche mit dem Hubschrauber abgeholt werden...


----------



## chouca (11. August 2014)

super schöne Gegend die Du da vor der Haustüre hast.



Wir wollten letzte Woche nochmal auf die Oberreintalhütte, aber das Wetter war zu unsicher für eine lange Klettertour am Schüsselkarturm, so sind wir zu den Drei Zinnen gefahren...


----------



## user666 (11. August 2014)

Ja, die Oberreintalhütte ist ja DER Ausgangspunkt für Kletterbegeisterte. Hier im Taleinschnitt steht sie- an der Grenze zwischen grün und grau 



Wir haben auf der Wettersteinalm 2 Bergsteiger getroffen, die meinten: "Das Wetter hält!"
So wars auch. Von meinem Balkon zum Schloss sind es geschätzte 5km Luftlinie, am Ende unserer Tour hatte ich dann aber doch 66km und 1600hm auf dem Tacho


----------



## IHateRain (12. August 2014)

Impressionen meiner Tour heute.

Brötchen holen und Einkehr am Flugplatz...














Startete gerade:





"Urlaub" - geniale Erfindung 





Grüße
Michael


----------



## Seven-Eleven (12. August 2014)

Deine Bilder spornen mich richtig an wieder eine längere Tour zu machen!
Und die Farben knallen richtig auf den Bildern. Gefällt mir!


----------



## kalihalde (12. August 2014)

Sonnenuntergangstour am "Hohen Ufer" zwischen Wustrow und Ahrenshoop an der schönen Ostsee.

















Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## svennox (13. August 2014)

yeahhh schöne Fotos!
..da bekommt man wirkl. lust aufs biken..
und auch ..zum selbst fotoschiessen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (14. August 2014)

Heute eine kleine Radtour zum Weststrand auf dem Darß. Schön war´s.









Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## user666 (14. August 2014)

Einen schönen Fotoapparat hast Du da!
Darf man erfahren, welches Model das ist?
Die Farben sind mal echt brilliant!
Daumen hoch!


----------



## Linseneintopf (14. August 2014)

das liegt eher daran das er nicht den Fehler macht gegen das Licht zu fotografieren....


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. August 2014)

Erzgebirge


----------



## EWRB2 (15. August 2014)

perfect colormatched


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. August 2014)

Fährt sich auch traumhaft,  obwohl es sackschwer ist.  Die 50 km gestern nach der Arbeit waren wieder herrlich entspannend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (15. August 2014)

das ist nicht sackschwer, sondern "schön stabil", oder so.


----------



## whoa (15. August 2014)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Fährt sich auch traumhaft,  obwohl es sackschwer ist.  Die 50 km gestern nach der Arbeit waren wieder herrlich entspannend.


Ich bitte darum dies hier zu dokumentieren!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/leichtbau-who-cares.717324/


----------



## Compolli (15. August 2014)

Auf der gestrigen Abendrunde entstanden, leider nur das Handy dabei.


----------



## Freefall79 (16. August 2014)

user666 schrieb:


> Einen schönen Fotoapparat hast Du da!
> Darf man erfahren, welches Model das ist?
> Die Farben sind mal echt brilliant!
> Daumen hoch!


Canon PowerShot SX200 IS ;-) (es sei denn Hagen hat die EXIF Daten manipuliert )


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (17. August 2014)

Heute das erste mal wieder mit Jacke :-(


----------



## user666 (18. August 2014)

Puh, ja: 7° heut morgen in Garmisch..
Und die Leuchte braucht man auch wieder...











Ich mag ja die frühen Morgenstunden: der junge Tag weiß noch nicht, welches Unheil der Mensch heute wieder über Ihn bringt..


----------



## Cedric999 (18. August 2014)

Hach Gott, immer wenn ich Bilder von Garmisch seh kriege ich sozusagen 2. Heimatweh. 
Ich würde auch so gerne da unten wohnen anstatt hier in so einer "Großstadt" weiter im Norden.


----------



## Linseneintopf (18. August 2014)

gestern auf dem qualvollen Weg zum Brocken.... 1200 Höhenmeter..... und dummerweise nur 0,5 Liter Schorle dabei... Fehler... egal...
sorry für die etwas matschigen Bilder... Linse scheint defekt.





den Tod im Nacken quasi.....





und die Bank war auch schon besetzt...


----------



## kalihalde (18. August 2014)

Sandige Urlaubsgrüße von der Ostsee ...





... sendet kalihalde


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (19. August 2014)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Sandige Urlaubsgrüße von der Ostsee ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wahnsinn....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aal (20. August 2014)

Heut standen die Damen im Vordergrund.


----------



## chriam (20. August 2014)

An der Donau war es heute auch schön.



 

 

MfG

Chris


----------



## Horst Link (20. August 2014)

Kunst und Rad - eine schöne Kombination.




Kuscheln by ultrahorst, on Flickr




Plinz by ultrahorst, on Flickr




Plinz 2 by ultrahorst, on Flickr


----------



## Linseneintopf (20. August 2014)

Endlich mal Titten hier...


----------



## cleiende (20. August 2014)

gleich kommt die Polizei....wetten?

;-)


----------



## black-panther (21. August 2014)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Plinz 2 by ultrahorst, on Flickr


 
Arg, Herr C. Wurst hat's nicht erfunden...


----------



## Horst Link (21. August 2014)

Fahrn, fahrn, fahrn auf der Autobahn...




Geisterbahn by ultrahorst, on Flickr


----------



## Radsatz (22. August 2014)

Von Kraftwerk


----------



## user666 (22. August 2014)

..seit Stunden, seit Tagen, seit Jahhhrn......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (22. August 2014)

Ich war vorgestern rund um Eibenstock unterwegs, 85 Ti-Fatte Kilometer 





















Grüsse aus dem Erzgebirge ​


----------



## Mathes66 (22. August 2014)

Traumhaft


----------



## noka78 (22. August 2014)

Ich muss da dieses Jahr wieder hin Franky - ich warte noch bis die Steinpilze groß genug sind ;-)

Echt tolle Aufnahmen  von dieser wundervollen Landschaft


----------



## rabbid (22. August 2014)

Mal wieder eine Runde durch die Eifel gedreht, so schön gewesen, dass ich glatt vergessen hab, Fotos zu machen. Aber immerhin hats noch für ein Abschlussfoto gereicht


----------



## Linseneintopf (22. August 2014)

Gerde mal erste Testfahrt im Wald gemacht... mal looken ob alles dran bleibt usw... sehr geil zu fahren.. Schaltung schaltet mega sauber auch steile Pässe hoch... love it.... 


 

Ausblick vom großen Burgberg auf den Harzburger Hof... wäre n schöne lost place geworden.. wäre.....


----------



## msony (22. August 2014)

Hochsommer,Herbst,Winter,keine Ahnung ich friere.





Schönes Wochenende
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pottsblizz (22. August 2014)

msony schrieb:


> Hochsommer,Herbst,Winter,keine Ahnung ich friere.
> Markus



Hmm, erkenn ich da ein Fläschken Fiege????
Da kann's ja so arg gar nicht gewesen sein in dieser unwirtlichen Steppe...


----------



## svennox (23. August 2014)

wow..tolle Bilder Leute !


----------



## loboand (23. August 2014)

Pure mountain bike in the mountains of my friend Chus.

A la Carte duo in excellent condition.

In memory of "old good days".























From here we see Boal town in the west Asturias.









Thank´s for the ride.Chus¡¡¡

*Gruß *


----------



## Rockyman (23. August 2014)

Melde mich nach einer längeren Reise zurück.

Wetter war sensationell. Biken war ich nur einmal - zwar kein Classic Bike, dafür aber Classic-Location! Davon habe ich lange geträumt und ich wurde nicht enttäuscht. Es ist ein einmaliges Bike Erlebnis. Unbeschreiblich diese Landschaft und dann dieser Gripp auf den flowigen Trails 













Bikergruss


----------



## Horst Link (23. August 2014)

Es gibt wieder Pilze. Fußpilze!




Fusspilz by ultrahorst, on Flickr


----------



## nafetsgurk (23. August 2014)

ja auch...


----------



## msony (24. August 2014)

Blick vom Mechtenberg auf Essen Kray.


----------



## aggressor2 (24. August 2014)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Es gibt wieder Pilze. Fußpilze!
> 
> Fusspilz by ultrahorst, on Flickr



Riesenboviste, geil! Haste mitgenommen? Wir haben noch ne ganze Menge im Tiefkühler


----------



## Stahlpabst (24. August 2014)




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (24. August 2014)

​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (24. August 2014)

Stahlpabst schrieb:


>


Lombardsbrücke Blickrichtung Jungfernstieg Heute


----------



## Bener (24. August 2014)

@aggressor2 Hab ich noch NIE gefunden.. Sollen aber soo gut schmecken! Gemeinheit!


----------



## aggressor2 (24. August 2014)

Bener schrieb:


> @aggressor2 Hab ich noch NIE gefunden.. Sollen aber soo gut schmecken! Gemeinheit!



hab ich neulich auch nur per zufall gefunden, als ich mit meiner freundin unterwegs war. der größte war so so groß wie ein handball, wenn nich sogar ne spur größer


----------



## neverisforever (24. August 2014)

@Stahlpabst : Ach, nee... Da hätten wir ja heut die Runde zusammen drehen können:





War zwar nur mit dem Schmuddelwetter-/Alltags-/Kneipen-SBike draußen, aber für ne schöne Klassiker-Tour hätt ich natürlich ein anderes Rad gewählt
Grüße
-Björn


----------



## Stahlpabst (24. August 2014)

Heute hat"s geregnet .......................


----------



## Linseneintopf (24. August 2014)

papa... wo fährst du hin???? äääähm Bilder vom Fahrrad machen... darf ich mitkommen? äääähm, na klar..... boa das Gelb dröhnt so rein,  muss man mindestens 1,5 eher 2 Blenden unterbelichten, dann geht das Schwarz völlig nach hinten ab.... Kacke das PS gerade nicht läuft... na ja


----------



## MacB (24. August 2014)

der Kontrast von Tochters Jacke knallt aber auch gut rein


----------



## black-panther (25. August 2014)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Riesenboviste, geil! Haste mitgenommen? Wir haben noch ne ganze Menge im Tiefkühler


 
Mh, dachte das sind (Wiesen-)Champignons... so wegen der Lamellen


----------



## aggressor2 (25. August 2014)

black-panther schrieb:


> Mh, dachte das sind (Wiesen-)Champignons... so wegen der Lamellen


 :O
jetz wo dus sagst, da sind lamellen. egal. riesenboviste gabs neulich trotzdem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aal (25. August 2014)

Pilz-Wetter!
Vor allem gabs Hexenröhrlinge, dieser hat meterweit (gut) gerochen.


----------



## svennox (26. August 2014)

Bikes in "raw" oder in leuchtgelb ..
sind in meinen Augen Zeitlos schön..
und an den Parts läßt sich ja immer etwas ändern,
wobei ja alles im Leben Geschmackssache ist  !


----------



## msony (27. August 2014)




----------



## IHateRain (27. August 2014)

Ist das Auto in der Werkstatt werden die versch. Versanddienstleister eben CO2-neutral angefahren 





Gut, dass Große hätte ich besser zuletzt holen sollen... War doof.
Und es war wohl meine letzte Ausfahrt mit dem Rad  Nun ja - "Lebbe geht weider" 

Beste Grüße
Michael


----------



## wtb_rider (28. August 2014)

schön wie das Schloss sich der Rahmenfarbe anpasst, und die Schnellspanner müssen andersrum zu,...


----------



## IHateRain (28. August 2014)

Gegen den Strom, Kay - GEGEN DEN STROM!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriam (28. August 2014)

Auch bei uns scheint endlich wieder die Sonne, also nichts wie raus. 



 

 
Bling, bling.

MfG
Chris


----------



## Leuchtentrager (28. August 2014)

Wohnen, wo andere Urlaub machen ...


----------



## synlos (31. August 2014)

16:30h, kleiner Weltuntergang...inkl. Hagel...












Das reinste Wetter


----------



## Freefall79 (31. August 2014)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Wohnen, wo andere Urlaub machen ...



Tolles Alles.  Bisher habe ich mich beständig dagegen gewehrt, mich auch mit GT ein wenig näher zu befassen, aber so ein stählernes GT würde ggf. den erforderlichen Farbklecks in den bescheidenen Fuhrpark bringen. Hübsch, sehr hübsch!


----------



## IHateRain (31. August 2014)

"Schön" war´s nicht, aber schön war´s 





Grüße
Michael


----------



## Leuchtentrager (31. August 2014)

@Freefall79 - Diesen tollen roten Farbton bekommt man hin, indem man im Photoshop

in der selektiven Farbkorrektur in der Farbe Rot den Schwarzwert hochregelt,
dann in Farbton/Sättigung, wieder in der Farbe Rot (den Farb-Bereich aus der Vorgabe etwas erweitern, damit es nicht ausfrisst, was dann aussieht, als hätte der Lack Blasen), die Lab-Helligkeit geringfügig herunterregelt
und letztlich das ganze mit Starke 10%, Radius 30 Pixel, Schwellenwert: 0 unscharf maskiert.


Aber im Ernst, das Rot ist auch in echt sehr schön. Man muss aber aufpassen, da es bei GT verschiedenste Rot-Töne gibt. Der richtige Hinkucker ist das sog. Ferrari-Rot, wie es 1993 auf das Karakoram und, etwas edler, auf das Richter 8.0 gemalert wurde.


----------



## Freefall79 (31. August 2014)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> @Freefall79
> Aber im Ernst, das Rot ist auch in echt sehr schön. Man muss aber aufpassen, da es bei GT verschiedenste Rot-Töne gibt. Der richtige Hinkucker ist das sog. Ferrari-Rot, wie es 1993 auf das Karakoram und, etwas edler, auf das Richter 8.0 gemalert wurde.



Danke für die Info; ich habe mal ganz unverbindlich ein Auge drauf. Photoshop ist mir übrigens für den "Hausgebrauch" ein bißchen Overkill.


----------



## user666 (5. September 2014)

Die ganze Woche keiner Rad gefahren?

Pause am Ferchensee nahe Schloss Elmau- im Zuge der Wettersteinrunde; 86km, 1900hm


----------



## Cedric999 (5. September 2014)

user666 schrieb:


> Die ganze Woche keiner Rad gefahren?
> 
> Pause am Ferchensee nahe Schloss Elmau- im Zuge der Wettersteinrunde; 86km, 1900hm


Schön da  da war ich diesen Sommer auch leider hab ich eine Regnerische Woche erwischt.


----------



## user666 (5. September 2014)

Regen? Nie gehört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cedric999 (5. September 2014)

user666 schrieb:


> Regen? Nie gehört


Doch leider  las ich von der Esterbergalm nach Garmsich runter gefahren bin wurde mir klar das manche Fützen tiefer sind als sie scheinen. War bei ca 45km/h und bin anscheinend direkt auf eine Stein gefahren der mich über den Lenker direkt in 10-15 Heuballen geschleudert hat.


----------



## user666 (5. September 2014)

Das ist so ziemlich das steilste Stück hier

Wer das mal raufgefahren ist- ohne anzuhalten- weiß was er getan hat


----------



## Cedric999 (5. September 2014)

Ich bin von Krün aus zu "euch" rüber gefahren (lebe leider nicht bei euch in der Nähe). Musste deshalb nicht das steile Stück fahren.


----------



## user666 (5. September 2014)

Ja, das Finzbachtal von "hinten" her, das hat schon was
Da wär mir aber widerum der Aufstieg zu lang- lieber kurz und knackig


----------



## Cedric999 (6. September 2014)

user666 schrieb:


> Ja, das Finzbachtal von "hinten" her, das hat schon was
> Da wär mir aber widerum der Aufstieg zu lang- lieber kurz und knackig


Ich weis ja nicht was du für ein Bike hast aber mit meinem würde ich den Aufstieg von Garmisch aus nicht schaffen. Hab zwar ein Hardtail XC das wiegt aber leider 13,9 kg (Personenwage) und damit nach oben zu kommen ist generell nicht so einfach.


----------



## IHateRain (7. September 2014)

Gestern, 19:28 Uhr, in Frankfurt´s Untergrund:





Beste Grüße
Michael


----------



## synlos (7. September 2014)

Mit den Worten von Metallica: Ba*t *Seed! 

Wetter war und ist nicht schön heute. Trotzdem musste ich mit dem Neuankömmling raus, zu meiner Lieblings-Lokation.


----------



## Dean76 (7. September 2014)

Gestern Mittag!
"Father and Son"






Der Hintergrund ist zwar nicht der beste aber es war das einzige Bild, was ich an diesem schönen Tag gemacht habe!

Gruß
Andre


----------



## kutte (7. September 2014)

synlos schrieb:


> Wetter war und ist nicht schön heute. Trotzdem musste ich mit dem Neuankömmling raus, zu meiner Lieblings-Lokation.



Die Kiesgrube an der A7?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samol (7. September 2014)

Richtig geiles Wetter heute. Leider hats mich auf die Fresse gelegt und ich durfte blutend nach hause fahren.


----------



## synlos (7. September 2014)

kutte schrieb:


> Die Kiesgrube an der A7?


Besser bekannt unter (offiziell): Rosdorfer Baggersee
Aber gut getroffen


----------



## wtb_rider (7. September 2014)

endlich kann ich auch mal wieder was beitragen, aber anstelle das ich heute mit Martin auf Tour gegangen bin hab ich es nur bis zum Spielplatz geschafft, aber wenigstens mit einem meiner Räder und nicht nur mit dem Cityschrubber.





und es hat sich rausgestellt das ich den Bock fahren kann auch wenn er immernoch lang ist, und ich muss an den Einstellungen feilen.
Gruss Kay


----------



## msony (8. September 2014)

Endlich mal feines Wetterchen.


----------



## user666 (8. September 2014)

Jaja.. Langsam wirds langweilig... und Bikes hab ich auch nie auf den Fotos... trotzdem (Blick vom Balkon):


----------



## loboand (8. September 2014)

EXPLOSIF EXPERIENCE.
















The best cycling routes in the best made classic bikes. 













We are in...

COAÑA. ASTURIAS.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (8. September 2014)

Nice .


----------



## wtb_rider (8. September 2014)




----------



## user666 (8. September 2014)

Ist das Lenin


----------



## wtb_rider (8. September 2014)

ick sach mal: Ja!


----------



## user666 (8. September 2014)

Hätt ich beinahe mit der Sphinx verwechselt


----------



## Cedric999 (8. September 2014)

user666 schrieb:


> Jaja.. Langsam wirds langweilig... und Bikes hab ich auch nie auf den Fotos... trotzdem (Blick vom Balkon):
> Anhang anzeigen 320291


Ist das die Zugspitze? 
Sieht echt gut aus  ich muss noch 4Wocgen Ruhen bis ich wieder fahren kann solange gibts keine Bilder von mir


----------



## user666 (8. September 2014)

Ganz rechts, der Schneebedeckte Gipfel ist die "Top of Germany (2962m)"


----------



## pottsblizz (8. September 2014)

user666 schrieb:


> Ist das Lenin


Nöh, ich denke brodie, wa?


----------



## user666 (8. September 2014)

Nein. Marcus Brodie war doch der Mentor von Indiana Jones. Du verwechselst da was.


----------



## msony (9. September 2014)

Heut früh im Zechenwald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (9. September 2014)

Endlich mal wieder Zeit für eine Runde...


----------



## svennox (10. September 2014)

@SYN-CROSSIS ...sehr sehr schöne Aufnahmen !!!
..da bekommt man gleich Laune mit zu radeln !!!


----------



## Stadtkind (10. September 2014)

Das Wetter war schön. Allerdings gings heut mit den Farmer Johns genau in die Hundekacke rein. ...
Nein, in meinem Leben werd ich kein Hundefreund mehr werden.


----------



## hendr1k (10. September 2014)

Mh lecker, besonders wenn man die Bikes in der Wohnung stehen hat


----------



## Stadtkind (10. September 2014)

hendr1k schrieb:


> Mh lecker, besonders wenn man die Bikes in der Wohnung stehen hat



Jetzt hats eine zeitlang Hausverbot


----------



## black-panther (10. September 2014)

Stadtkind schrieb:


> Nein, in meinem Leben werd ich kein Hundefreund mehr werden.


Dann sei lieber kein Menschenfreund, denn die sind imho dafür zuständig, die sprichwörtliche Scheiße >edit: ihrer Lieblinge< wegzuräumen


----------



## damianfromhell (10. September 2014)

So isses 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Prinzderdinge (10. September 2014)

Ich liebe Hunde!  schön durch mit Salz


----------



## Radsatz (10. September 2014)

Stadtkind schrieb:


> Das Wetter war schön. Allerdings gings heut mit den Farmer Johns genau in die Hundekacke rein. ...
> Nein, in meinem Leben werd ich kein Hundefreund mehr werden.



Bekanntlich fährt man dahin wo man hinschaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## araknoid (10. September 2014)

Stadtkind schrieb:


> Das Wetter war schön. Allerdings gings heut mit den Farmer Johns genau in die Hundekacke rein. ...
> Nein, in meinem Leben werd ich kein Hundefreund mehr werden.



"Es kotzt mich an, wenn auf dem Radweg
Plötzlich Hundescheiße liegt
Und weil mein Rad kein Schutzblech hat
Mir alles auf den Rücken fliegt

Es kotzt mich an
Es kotzt mich an
Es kotzt mich maximal an"

KNORKATOR - Es kotzt mich an


----------



## Stadtkind (10. September 2014)

Ich hab mein ganzes Gwand ausgezogen um nachzuprüfen ob nicht doch irgendwas gelandet ist. Einfach grauenhaft....

Zum Thema Menschenfeind: Ich bin einer Kinderwagenkohorte großräumig ausgewichen. In der Wiese lag das Übel. Da half auch kein geheimnisvolles "Vordenken".

Naja, jetzt lass ich die Scheisse mal trocknen. ..

Wär mal eine coole Songvorlage für Knorkator. "Lass die Scheisse trocknen".


----------



## black-panther (11. September 2014)

Ja, auch in der Wiese sind die Menschen dafür zuständig, den Mist ihrer Hunde wegzuräumen. Dafür hängen ja auch überall die gratis Sackerln/Tüten rum.
Es wird leider einfach nicht streng genug kontrolliert/abgestraft.
Mich kotzt es auch an, wenn vor unserer Tür in der Wiese die Kacke rumliegt, weil viele sich zu fein dafür sind. Die Hunde können aber nix dafür und sind das falsche Hassobjekt. Die Leute wollen unbedingt ein Tier haben, aber wie so oft nicht die Verantwortung, die damit einher geht...
Wenn wir die Kacke unserer 3 immer liegen ließen, man, dann sähe es erst aus... ;-)


----------



## mubi (11. September 2014)

black-panther schrieb:


> Die Hunde können aber nix dafür und sind das falsche Hassobjekt



so sieht's nämlich mal aus.
die leute sind einfach zu dumm den mist wegzuräumen...


----------



## GaryParker (11. September 2014)

mubi schrieb:


> so sieht's nämlich mal aus.
> die leute sind einfach zu dumm den mist wegzuräumen...



die leute sind nicht zu dumm dafür, die leute sehen keine notwendigkeit darin, den haufen wegzuräumen.

zumindest nicht in unserer gesellschaft, in der jeder nur rechte hat aber keine pflichten mehr !!!!!!!


----------



## mubi (11. September 2014)

GaryParker schrieb:


> [...]die leute sehen keine notwendigkeit darin, den haufen wegzuräumen [...] in unserer gesellschaft, in der jeder nur rechte hat aber keine pflichten mehr !!!!!!!



aja sag ich doch - dumm halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (14. September 2014)

Weiß gar nicht warum die Leute aufm Weg zum Bäcker so geschaut haben!?











Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Ianus (14. September 2014)

Quen schrieb:


> Weiß gar nicht warum die Leute aufm Weg zum Bäcker so geschaut haben!?



Ich kann die Leute, die mit ihren Kisten die Rollstuhlauffahrt vollparken auch nicht leiden.


----------



## Radsatz (14. September 2014)

Wegen der langen Sattelstütze die dachten das ist ein Kinderrad


----------



## Quen (14. September 2014)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Wegen der langen Sattelstütze die dachten das ist ein Kinderrad



... das gilt auch hier, oder?!  



Radsatz schrieb:


> Sollte doch ein schöne Bilder Fred sein und kein laber Fred


----------



## pottsblizz (14. September 2014)

mal wieder Bilder,
war 3 Tage mit dem kilauea unterwegs, hier ein paar Eindrücke:




von Kassel aus gings los,
zunächst bis Hannöversch Münden und dann ein Stück die Weser lang




Stahlbau




Übernachtung in Bad Karlshafen, morgens Weser Skywalk und anschließend ein schöner Wurzeltrail wieder runter




...an die Weser




bis zum Welterbe (Höxter Corvey)




dann gings westwärts in den Teuto, auf und ab, hier mal oben,




an die Externsteine, dann nach Detmold weitere Übernachtung




morgens dann hoch zum Hermann, was für eine Plackerei, und dann liegt der auch noch voll im Nebel!

Egal, dann gings den Hermannsweg bis Bielefeld, ein schöner Höhenweg der auch nichts ausläßt was nach oben geht...eher Waldautobahn, aber sehr geröllig bis sandig und zum teil auch sehr steil.

Alles in allem eine schöne tour, wie war eigentlich das Wetter?


----------



## msony (14. September 2014)

Verdauungsrollout.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. September 2014)

Tagelang Dauerregen....


----------



## Mathes66 (15. September 2014)

Ich würde sagen, du hast dir die Sonne ins Haus geholt.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (16. September 2014)

Endlich wieder mal Zeit, obwohl, eigentlich nicht, aber ich habe sie mir genommen...












​


----------



## Mathes66 (16. September 2014)

Franky, für deine Bilder kann der Daumen eigentlich immer nur nach oben gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (17. September 2014)

Neulich am Stausee trafen wir dieses Exemplar: Ein sehr frühes 29er was seit ca. 12 Jahren ohne Sattel, ich wiederhole, ohne Sattel gefahren wird. Und der Halter fährt gewiss nicht wenig, hat aber ziemlich dicke Beene. 




Twentysaurus by ultrahorst, on Flickr


----------



## msony (17. September 2014)

Morgen
Der Pott ist auch ganz schön.










Na,wo war ich?





Gruss


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (17. September 2014)

am Hornbach...  und die Brücke müsste die am ZOOM sein?


----------



## msony (17. September 2014)

Jupp,danach Amphitheater ,durch Altenessen,Zollverein und quer durch Gelsenkirchen zurück.


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (17. September 2014)

bist du von Nordstern die alte Zechenbahntrasse zu Zollverein gefahren?


----------



## msony (17. September 2014)

Nein,die ist langweilig.
Ich bin an der JVA Gelsenkichen entlang unter der A42 her und dann durch einen Park.
Man kommt dann in Katernberg,Grenze Altenessen raus.


----------



## synlos (17. September 2014)

...before sundown...auch gleichzeitig neues Gestühl...


----------



## Stadtkind (17. September 2014)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Neulich am Stausee trafen wir dieses Exemplar: Ein sehr frühes 29er was seit ca. 12 Jahren ohne Sattel, ich wiederhole, ohne Sattel gefahren wird. Und der Halter fährt gewiss nicht wenig, hat aber ziemlich dicke Beene.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat er gesagt warum er so fährt?


----------



## Quen (18. September 2014)

Wetter ist ganz gut, daher [email protected] 







Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (18. September 2014)

Ride after work


----------



## noka78 (19. September 2014)

Auf dem Feierabendweg mal das Goat in die Abendsonne gestellt…





















Sonnige Grüße
Norman


----------



## msony (19. September 2014)

Kirschbaumweg hinterm Haus.


----------



## svennox (20. September 2014)

tolles classic rocky 

ps. ..bei mir gibts auch einen Kirschbaumweg, aber scheinbar woanders


----------



## svennox (20. September 2014)

@SYN-CROSSIS ...wow was für schöööööne Bilder, wieder mal !!!!!! 

@Quen ...ohh das RAWmerlin hab ich jetzt ertst gesehen, super tolles Ding !!! 
ps. ..schade das es nicht in deinem Album zu finden ist, hätte es segr gern "geliked" 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/imageuploadedbytapatalk1411047561-139249-jpg.322744/


----------



## msony (20. September 2014)

Selbe Stelle wie Gestern,aber bescheidenes Wetter.
Das Brodie fährt auch wieder,fehlen noch silberne Cantis.






Gruss Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 318916 (20. September 2014)

.


----------



## Huelse (21. September 2014)




----------



## Deleted 318916 (21. September 2014)

.


----------



## araknoid (22. September 2014)

Am Samstag war das Wetter schön


----------



## black-panther (22. September 2014)

Mensch Martin, du hast aber auch noch so einige Schätzchen rumlungern, was?!


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (22. September 2014)

Da is mein alter Umwerfer....


----------



## magas (23. September 2014)

tolles Teil, das Kestrel  
bin schon gespannt, was uns der Martin noch an Schätzen präsentiert


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (23. September 2014)

Archivmaterial, aber heute soll es ja besser werden....


----------



## IHateRain (23. September 2014)

Sonnenuntergangs-Jungfernfahrt 








Ziehmlich frisch draussen...

Beste Grüße
Michael


----------



## synlos (23. September 2014)

Das ging flott!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (23. September 2014)

schneidig der Hobel, gefällt mir gut, nur die Booster find ich doof. aber bei nem Sovereign sind die durchaus angebracht.
Ich hab sie bei meinem trotzdem weggelassen.

Gruss Kay


----------



## chusma (23. September 2014)

Used, abused... Yeti ARC '93

Cheers,
Chus


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (23. September 2014)

Jawohl, top Wetter


----------



## opi13 (24. September 2014)

Ooohhjeeeee , der Rahmen  ist ja krumm , das Rad haste dortin geschoben , oder ?


----------



## svennox (24. September 2014)

IHateRain schrieb:


> Sonnenuntergangs-Jungfernfahrt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...WAHNSINNS BILDER ! ...wirkl. sehr schön ! 
AUCH deine vielen anderen classicsBikes können sich sehen lassen !


----------



## user666 (24. September 2014)

Die letzte Ausfahrt in der Mittagspause- jetzt ist es Verkauft


----------



## black-panther (24. September 2014)

Die Schanze kenn' ich doch


----------



## user666 (24. September 2014)

Ah- hattet Ihr die auch besichtigt?
Ganz schön zugig da oben, da musst Du dich erst mal trauen, runter zuspringen


----------



## black-panther (24. September 2014)

Nee, nur von unten gesehen, aber schon von dort hatte ich den gleichen Gedanken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (25. September 2014)

Schönen Feierabend Euch allen.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (25. September 2014)

​


----------



## uschibert (25. September 2014)

...hier, noch nen Bild von meinem Urlaub...


----------



## synlos (27. September 2014)

Ne Runde mit dem M-16 über die Ausläufer vom Wald. Es wollte auch mal wieder raus.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (27. September 2014)

BRAVE WARRIOR RIDE 













Grüsse aus dem Erzgebirge
Franky ​


----------



## synlos (28. September 2014)

Eine morgendliche Runde...




Diesmal um einiges höher als gestern. 







Da sollte es noch hingehen, aber erst wenn mehr Ausdauer vorhanden ist.




2 Erkenntnisse gewonnen! 1. Onkel Blizzard fährt sich klasse, vermutlich noch besser mit Klickpedalen! 2. Ich brauch SPD's an jedem Rad! Mit Plattformen bzw. Hacken+Riemen komm ich nicht klar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (28. September 2014)

Gleich noch nen Blizzard.


----------



## neverisforever (28. September 2014)

Grüße mit bestem Wetter von mir und meinem neuen "Arbeitspferd" aus Hamburg!
Danke an Glimmerman! Fährt sich echt erste Sahne


----------



## Radsatz (28. September 2014)

Hamburg ist klar das müsste höhe Baumwall sein


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (29. September 2014)

Endlich wieder mal ein schöner Sonntag


----------



## chusma (29. September 2014)

Nice day for a ride...
Cheers,
Chus


----------



## der_ulmer (29. September 2014)

@SYN-CROSSIS: das zweite Bild vom Sonntag find ich rein "von der Stimmung her" das schönste unter den vielen deiner schönen Bilder! Sehr schön getroffen...

Heute hieß es auch pünktlich Feierabend und dann hatten wir auf der ersten richtigen Runde mit dem "neuen" Radl noch ein Date mit den letzten Sonnenstahlen und zwei kühlen Blonden 





Grüßle und schönen Feierabend allerseits!
Tony


----------



## Katlewski (30. September 2014)

Oh Mann! Was für geile Räder dabei sind. Da sind ja viele Räder dabei die man früher nur in der " Mountainbike Action " sehen konnte.


----------



## wtb_rider (30. September 2014)

das ist ja der ehemalige Sinn dieses Unterforums. Den Erhalt eben dieser Räder zu dokumentieren.

btw cooles Tandem, mich wundert nur das es nur 2 Bremsen hat.


----------



## der_ulmer (30. September 2014)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> btw cooles Tandem, mich wundert nur das es nur 2 Bremsen hat.



Mehr lassen sich leider nicht montieren. Und die beiden haben auch ihre Mühen, die Fuhre einzubremsen.


Und Dank der drohenden Doppelnull zum Ende des Jahres, heute gleich noch eins Live aus Norditalien vom Lago di Starnbergo






Grüßle allerseits und nen baldigen schönen Feierabend!


----------



## cleiende (30. September 2014)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> btw cooles Tandem, mich wundert nur das es nur 2 Bremsen hat.



War gar nicht so selten. Ein Studienfreund hat ein Cannondale Tandem (ja, das gab es mal), das wird auch nur von zwei Bremsen im Zaum gehalten. Allerdings Magurtas, das geht bei diesem Rad zumindest hinten nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IHateRain (2. Oktober 2014)

...für heute war so viel geplant... Früh Feierabend, dann weiter am Attitude usw. ...  Und dann: 3 Stunden im Stau. DREI!
Zuhause angekommen dachte ich mir :"efdatish", ich geh biken!








Beste Endscheidung/bester Plan heute 

Grüße
Michael


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (3. Oktober 2014)

Gestern :













Grüsse aus dem Erzgebirge
Franky​


----------



## msony (3. Oktober 2014)

Schönstes Wetterchen heut.













Gruesse aus dem Pott.
Markus


----------



## kasimir2 (3. Oktober 2014)

Ja, war schön!




(Kona Kilauea 1995, Bommecketal 2014)

Gruß
Marc


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (3. Oktober 2014)

Und heute 











​


----------



## Ben Sarotti (3. Oktober 2014)

Hammerfotos, da bekomm ich fast Komplexe.


----------



## wtb_rider (3. Oktober 2014)

ja ich trau mich auch nicht mehr.....


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (3. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt hört aber auf. Das ist kein Kontest hier. Alle posten, ob Handy oder Pro ist doch egal. Hauptsache die Bilder machen Lust aufs biken yeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh ;-)
Grüsschen Franky


----------



## Radsatz (3. Oktober 2014)

Farbenrausch an der Dorfkneipe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linseneintopf (3. Oktober 2014)

mal  ohne bike, dafür mit cam unterwegs gewesen... herrlich.... fahre nochmal dort hin, dann packe ich aber in bike ins Auto...


----------



## der_ulmer (3. Oktober 2014)

Wir waren heute auch wieder auf der Suche nach der perfekten Trittfrequenz. In der Früh noch schnell Gepäckträger dran, dann Taschen mit allem für den Tag gefüllt und los ging's im Gleichschritt oder eher Gleichtritt ...





Und irgendwann hat dann die Sonne auch noch gewonnen. 





Grüßle allerseits!


----------



## aspreti (4. Oktober 2014)

der_ulmer schrieb:


> Wir waren heute auch wieder auf der Suche nach der perfekten Trittfrequenz. In der Früh noch schnell Gepäckträger dran, dann Taschen mit allem für den Tag gefüllt und los ging's im Gleichschritt oder eher Gleichtritt ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 326231
> 
> ...



Starnberg und die Würm, oder ?
der Steg ist schön voll, keiner auf der Wiesn ?


----------



## stefan9113 (4. Oktober 2014)

Heaven on Earth


----------



## der_ulmer (5. Oktober 2014)

aspreti schrieb:


> Starnberg und die Würm, oder ?
> der Steg ist schön voll, keiner auf der Wiesn ?



Jap richtig! Starnberger See und Maisinger Schlucht. Beides einfach traumhaft schön ...


----------



## der_ulmer (5. Oktober 2014)

Guten Morgen zusammmen,

gestern gings auch noch ein weing raus in die Wildnis. Bei dickstem Hochnebel in der Früh in München los und dann wenig später in der Nähe von Thiersse dann traumhaftes Wetter und rauf aufs Radl.





Die Sonne kämpft äußerst erfolgreich gegen den letzten Rest vom Hochnebel:





Durch diese hohle Gasse muss er kommen.





Es führt kein andrer Weg nach





Die Hütte in der Mitte war das Ziel, da gabs Grillgut und sportliche Erfrischungsgetränke 

Letzter Fotozwischenstop bevor ich dann endlich auf die Terrasse einbiegen konnte:





Und auf der Terrasse angekommen, dann wieder brachiales Panorama ringsum. Für die, die es interessiert oder die sich a wengerl auskennen Fast ganz links im Bild das helle Massiv ist der Wilde Kaiser …





Schönen Sonntag allerseits! Heute geht dann das Rad von gestern aufs Trockendock, um es für den Contest aufzuhübschen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (5. Oktober 2014)

Ich schon wieder 









Schönen Rest-Sonntag noch ​


----------



## opi13 (5. Oktober 2014)

durch den Einsatz von Filtern und Bildbearbeitungsprogramm bei deinen Fotos sehen die Landschaftsbilder aus wie gemalt , irgendwie nicht mehr natürlich - so wie man sich eine "heile" Welt vorstellt  , - aber wems gefällt 

ein Bild soll doch den Moment einfangen so wie er ist und nicht irgend etwas vorgaukeln 













schönen Abend noch


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (5. Oktober 2014)

Da geht eben jeder anders ran. Ich finde,  dass es schon genug langweilige Bilder der Landschaft bei uns gibt,  da braucht es nicht noch 20 Versionen von mir. Also lieber etwas Anderes. Und gefallen muss das nicht jedem,  da hast du vollkommen Recht ;-)


----------



## kasimir2 (6. Oktober 2014)

Moin Moin,

es wird Herbst




Das mit dem Harpking muß ich noch üben ;-)




Statt Eisdiele...



(Bonti Race Lite Bj.?, Wiehardt 2014)

Gruß
Marc


----------



## wtb_rider (6. Oktober 2014)

hi Marc

wenn ich das Bonti sehe bin ich immer etwas tropfig, aber ich bin froh das es bei dir in guten Händen ist.
Gruss Kay


----------



## svennox (6. Oktober 2014)

@SYN-CROSSIS ...interessante Bildbearbeitung...
vor allem bei den Landschaftsaufnahmen toll an zu sehen!


----------



## msony (10. Oktober 2014)

Hallo
Von eben.













Schönes Wochenende.


----------



## msony (11. Oktober 2014)

Hallo
Selbe Stelle wie Gestern und immernoch schönes Wetter.











Saucool um mal ne Stunde abzuschalten.
Gruss Markus


----------



## chusma (11. Oktober 2014)

Nice ride across La Bobia.
Heavy rain for tomorrow...  

Cheers,
Chus


----------



## IHateRain (12. Oktober 2014)

Behind the scenes:





Bei der 2. Ausfahrt war die Sonne weg... 





Beste Grüße
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chusma (12. Oktober 2014)

Nice pics.
You do not carry all that stuff when you go out, do you?


----------



## Quen (12. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Captain_Secret (12. Oktober 2014)

tolle Bilder...
tolles Bike...
toller Typ...ne...


----------



## wtb_rider (12. Oktober 2014)

immerwieder tolles Rad Sebastian.


----------



## IHateRain (12. Oktober 2014)

chusma schrieb:


> Nice pics.
> You do not carry all that stuff when you go out, do you?



Hell no


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (13. Oktober 2014)

But me ;-)


----------



## msony (14. Oktober 2014)

Mahlzeit
Halde Rheinelbe Gelsenkirchen Ückendorf.



















Wo spielt die Nationalelf heut Abend,wer erkennt´s?
Na,im geilsten Stadion der Welt.























Einfach ein geiler Tag heute.


----------



## whoa (14. Oktober 2014)

msony schrieb:


> Wo spielt die Nationalelf heut Abend,wer erkennt´s?
> Na,im geilsten Stadion der Welt.


Ich dachte die spielen heut abend im Gazprom Kaufhaus (wie ein Stadion sieht der Klotz nun wirklich nicht aus) von Herne Ost?
Würden die in der Alten Försterei spielen hätt ich das doch mitgekriegt!


----------



## msony (14. Oktober 2014)

Ok,du bist nah dran Micha.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (14. Oktober 2014)

Nachschlag von eben.








Schönen Abend noch.
Markus


----------



## synlos (14. Oktober 2014)

Panorama macht Spaß was? 

Kleine Panos der Flensburger Förde von letzter Woche.


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (14. Oktober 2014)

Karnaper Alpen, mit landestypischem Gipfelkreuz.


----------



## msony (14. Oktober 2014)

Rungenbachhalde oder wo warst du?


----------



## IHateRain (15. Oktober 2014)

Oh ja 





Beste Grüße
Michael


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (16. Oktober 2014)

msony schrieb:


> Rungenbachhalde oder wo warst du?


Yup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## landsbee (17. Oktober 2014)

Leider schon wieder ein paar Tage her, aber noch in schöner Erinnerung, der Trip nach Dresden…




IMG_20140906_165547_1_1 by veloliebe landsbee, on Flickr




Dresden Trip_01 by veloliebe landsbee, on Flickr




IMG_20140906_163945_1_1 by veloliebe landsbee, on Flickr




IMG_20140906_154842_1_1 by veloliebe landsbee, on Flickr


----------



## user666 (17. Oktober 2014)

Thüringen mit dem Rennrad erleben:



Im Hintergrund der Inselsberg, 918m über NN.

Rennrad fahren rockt


----------



## Mathes66 (17. Oktober 2014)

Daniel, das Germans ist einfach nur der Hammer  

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## black-panther (17. Oktober 2014)

Allerdings.
Und Adrian hat nach gefühlten Jahren endlich sein Marin LE


----------



## user666 (17. Oktober 2014)

Ja, Chris- Jahre..
Aber es steht immer noch in Thüringen- zusammen mit meinem Kombi in der Autowerkstatt (der Leihwagen hatte keinen Dachträger)


----------



## black-panther (17. Oktober 2014)

Ach ja, da war ja was...
Aber wenn dann das Auto fertig ist, kannste das Rad endlich mitnehmen.


----------



## Quen (18. Oktober 2014)

Einfach mein absolutes Lieblingsrad!

Dunkel & dreckig...









Hell & sauber...










Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Captain_Secret (18. Oktober 2014)

warst ja ma mim GLEISS Brötchen koofen...wa...


----------



## stefan9113 (18. Oktober 2014)

der Nebel ist weg, die Sonne ist da, das Licht ist ein Traum


----------



## chusma (18. Oktober 2014)

24°C today. Summer in October...

Cheers,
Chus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockyman (19. Oktober 2014)

Hi everybody!
Tolles Wetter auch in der Schweiz. Der Nebel am Morgen kann je nach Sichtweise lästig oder traumhaft sein!
Die Abendstimmung geniesse ich zur Zeit sehr gerne mit dem Dolomiti. Wird leider immer schneller dunkel und das Licht für die Linse knapp.
@chusma: phantastic coast-trail-picture! Also the awesome birds. There ist one in the front seems to be a solo rider ;-)





















Happy Trails,  Rocky


----------



## synlos (19. Oktober 2014)

Die letzten schönen Stunden geniessen...​


----------



## neverisforever (19. Oktober 2014)

Grüße aus Hamburg
-Björn
ps:...also, wenn noch jemand nen schwarz/blauen Schwalbe Black Shark Hinterreifen hätte


----------



## Horst Link (19. Oktober 2014)

Spontane Runde in die Nacht hinein. Ausnahmsweise allein aber so hatte ich Gelegenheit die Stimmung unseres wöchentlichen Niterides einzufangen.




Hei Light by ultrahorst, on Flickr




Hei Tech by ultrahorst, on Flickr




Hellweg by ultrahorst, on Flickr


----------



## black-panther (20. Oktober 2014)

Ein wahres Hei-Light


----------



## noka78 (20. Oktober 2014)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Spontane Runde in die Nacht hinein. Ausnahmsweise allein aber so hatte ich Gelegenheit die Stimmung unseres wöchentlichen Niterides einzufangen.
> 
> Hei Light by ultrahorst, on Flickr
> 
> ...



Echt ein schönes Bokeh


----------



## noka78 (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich war gestern auch unterwegs und habe die Abendsonne für ein paar Fotos genutzt - eins hier vorab



 

Grüße
Norman


----------



## IHateRain (22. Oktober 2014)

...eine Ausfahrt am Morgen vertreibt Kummer und Sorgen!







Beste Grüße
Michael


----------



## chriam (25. Oktober 2014)

Morgens bei 9 Grad und Nebel ging's los. Dann gab es eine kleine Dusche und anschließend geriet ich mitten in eine Treibjagd. Schön war es trotzdem. 










MfG
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (26. Oktober 2014)

Noch hält sich das Wetter.







Gruss


----------



## kalihalde (26. Oktober 2014)

Der Hochnebel wollte den ganzen Tag irgendwie nicht weichen, aber dafür hat es wenigstens mal nicht geregnet.





Einen schönen Sonntagabend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## IHateRain (26. Oktober 2014)

Titel: "Yeti in the mist":





Danach 1. Handlung: Heiß Duschen und ab vor die Heizung! Uuuuaaah! 

Beste Grüße
Michael


----------



## synlos (26. Oktober 2014)

Nachträgliche Urlaubsfotos: Eines ist sicher, es ist/war hügelig an der Küste!


----------



## landsbee (26. Oktober 2014)

Irgendwie fuhr sich das Germans mit dem kurzen Vorbau nicht wirklich 100% gut, also dachte ich mir ich mach einen anderen Vorbau dran und gut, aber einmal angefangen was zu ändern…na ja ihr wisst ja wie das ist ;-) Nach ein paar Testrunden und Einstellungen, war alles genau so wie es sein sollte und  dann ging es schon ab in den Urlaub 

*Erkenntnis, Herbst + Ostsee + Germans= Wunderschöne Ausfahrten, hier ein paar Eindrücke…*






Ostsee_1 by veloliebe landsbee, on Flickr





Ostsee_2 by veloliebe landsbee, on Flickr





Ostsee 3 by veloliebe landsbee, on Flickr





Ostsee_3 by veloliebe landsbee, on Flickr





Ostsee_4 by veloliebe landsbee, on Flickr





Ostsee_6 by veloliebe landsbee, on Flickr





Ostsee_7 by veloliebe landsbee, on Flickr





Ostsee_8 by veloliebe landsbee, on Flickr





Ostsee_9 by veloliebe landsbee, on Flickr





Ostsee_10 by veloliebe landsbee, on Flickr


----------



## msony (28. Oktober 2014)

Nabend
Einfach schön,schön kalt.





Brrrr,ich hau ab in den warmen Bikekeller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixdelrio (1. November 2014)

Top Wetter!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (2. November 2014)

Schönen Abend  








​


----------



## user666 (2. November 2014)

Endlich mal wieder Zeit zum Fahren- und zum Kopf frei-kriegen!


----------



## Huelse (4. November 2014)

Vom Sonntag, Wald bei Dresden.


----------



## chusma (4. November 2014)

Hi,
Yesterday, some minutes before the storm...
My bike would spoil the pic, innit?

Best,
Chus


----------



## argh (4. November 2014)

Ach Leute... Geile Bilder!


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (4. November 2014)

@user666 - ich mein Adrian, geile Rahmendreickstasche


----------



## user666 (4. November 2014)

Ja, danach hat sich der Rest des Farb-designs gerichtet. Den SCOTT Schriftzug hab ich aus Neongelber Autofolie ausgeschnitten, aber auf dem pinken Untergrund ist er leider nicht mehr Neon..


----------



## chusma (5. November 2014)

The bike today, once the mud got dry.
1991 Specialized steel-carbon Epic. The pleasure is mine.

Cheers,
Chus


----------



## LightninKoko (5. November 2014)

Ich schummel mal ein bisschen ... Alpenstern im stealth mode (allerdings vom letzten Sonntag)





Wenn mir jemand was näheres zu dem Radl sagen kann, dann bitte hier im 'Was ist aus denen geworden'-Thread. Ich find' leider praktisch nichts zu dem Modell ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## user666 (6. November 2014)

Schluss mit lustig in Garmisch


----------



## Cedric999 (6. November 2014)

user666 schrieb:


> Schluss mit lustig in Garmisch


Wenn das die Woche nur so kalt bleiben würde...hoffentlich liegt da während der Weihnachtszeit Schnee.


----------



## Cedric999 (6. November 2014)

user666 schrieb:


> Schluss mit lustig in Garmisch


Doppelpost


----------



## pottsblizz (6. November 2014)

schon am Samstag, aber das Wetter war mal wieder prall...




von Arnsberg aus ging es...




den XR Höhenweg über Höhen...




und Tiefen ostwärts bis Meschede...

von da aus den Ruhrtalradweg ab Richtung Heimat,
1.11. in kurzen Hosen gefahren, hatte ich auch noch nicht,
XR von Witten bis Winterberg jetzt komplett.

Alles in allem ein schöner Samstag.


----------



## jkarwath (6. November 2014)

Schönes Kona. Das sollte auch in die "Kona-Gallerie"


----------



## chusma (8. November 2014)

Hi,
A few pics after today's ride.
1991 Marin Team Titanium SS.
Winter storms are coming...
Cheers,
Chus


----------



## stefan9113 (9. November 2014)

wunderschönes Herbstwetter


----------



## pottsblizz (11. November 2014)

Am Samstag war wieder mal Kaiserwetter....





die Sonne stand schon ziemlich tief und mit der explosifen Wollmilchsau gings diesmal ins südliche Münsterland. Zwar locker acht Grad weniger als letzten Samstag, aber immer noch nicht gefühlter November...


----------



## kutte (11. November 2014)

Je öfte ich MTBs mit Rennbügel sehe, desto besser gefallen sie mir....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriam (13. November 2014)

Bei uns war es auch mal wieder schön ....................................................... neblig und bewölkt.






MfG
Chris


----------



## Linseneintopf (18. November 2014)

auch mal wieder unterwegs gewesen... Wetter harztypisch sehr durchwachsen.. über den Burgberg Richtung ehemalige Zonengrenze über Eckertal / Schimmerwald zurück...


----------



## synlos (22. November 2014)

Endlich mal wieder Sonne und ein wenig *Zeit* zu radeln...on the playground.


----------



## chriam (22. November 2014)

Biken, biken, biken und irgendwann ist die Sonne da.


 

 
MfG
Chris


----------



## BontragerTom (23. November 2014)

Was für ein Wetter heute!
Allen ein schönes Restwochenende!


----------



## pottsblizz (23. November 2014)

okay,
das gehört hier eigentlich nicht hin, n classic ist es aber allemal, wenn auch aus anderer Epoche.



was solls, das Wetter war schön, ich war noch mal auf Schmalspur unterwegs und möchte euch diese vier lustigen Gesellen nicht vorenthalten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (23. November 2014)

Hab auch einen Rickert ganz feine Räder


----------



## chriam (23. November 2014)

Wie des öfteren hat bei uns die Sonne geschienen, halt über den Wolken.



Habe da aber trotzdem ein schönes Motiv gefunden.



 
Noch ein schönes Restwochenende

Chris


----------



## user666 (23. November 2014)

Das Rezept für die perfekte Classic-Ausfahrt:

-Classic-Bike:  -  check







- Top Wetter  -  check






Outfit im Classic-style inkl. angeklebtem Pornobalken  -  check






Heute gings hoch zum Eibsee (1000m NN), ganz schön anstrengend, wenn man 2x10 fach gewöhnt ist


----------



## neverisforever (24. November 2014)

Ohne viel Worte.
Grüße aus Hamburg!


----------



## Radsatz (24. November 2014)

Alte Kunsthalle nähe Hauptbahnhof


----------



## neverisforever (24. November 2014)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Alte Kunsthalle nähe Hauptbahnhof


Hasde Räschd, Schätzelein!


----------



## Freefall79 (25. November 2014)

user666 schrieb:


> Das Rezept für die perfekte Classic-Ausfahrt:
> 
> -Classic-Bike:  -  check
> - Top Wetter  -  check
> ...



Traumhafte Bilder und ein schön grelles Marin, ich platze vor Neid 

Und ob jetzt 2x8 fach, oder 2x10 fach... was soll's 

Grüße aus dem Flachland,
Thomas


----------



## user666 (25. November 2014)

Freefall79 schrieb:


> ... ich platze vor Neid



Du hast den Schnauzer vergessen, Thomas
Ein must-have!


----------



## Freefall79 (25. November 2014)

user666 schrieb:


> Du hast den Schnauzer vergessen, Thomas
> Ein must-have!



Den habe ich nicht vergessen. Den habe ich dezent unter den Tisch fallen lassen, weil ich nicht glaube, dass er angeklebt ist.


----------



## black-panther (25. November 2014)

Also Mitte Juli hatte er noch keinen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euphras (26. November 2014)

die erste Ausfahrt seit (beinahe) Monaten


----------



## Prinzderdinge (26. November 2014)

Schade, mit einem Rockhopper wäre das Bild perfekt!


----------



## msony (29. November 2014)

Guten Tag
Ein wenig frische Luft war heute von Nöten nach dem gestrigen Abend.
Aber Handschuhe waren empfohlen.






Schönes Wochenende noch.
Gruss


----------



## opi13 (30. November 2014)

schönen ersten Advent


----------



## user666 (30. November 2014)

Wo ist das?


----------



## opi13 (30. November 2014)

Wendelsteinregion - Nähe Inntaldreieck


----------



## Ianus (30. November 2014)

Klasse Thomas. Ich freue mich schon im nächsten Jahr mal auf eine schöne Tour bei Dir im Eck.


----------



## kasimir2 (1. Dezember 2014)

Moin Moin,

wie es im November halt so ist.
War trotzdem schön, fast vier Stunden unterwegs,
und danach heiß duschen - Luxus pur 









Gruß
Marc


----------



## user666 (1. Dezember 2014)

Ja, der Nebel..









Wer aber zu tief in den Dunst tritt, entdeckt oftmals Dinge, die er besser nicht hätte sehen sollen












Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubergdackel (7. Dezember 2014)

Wallberg zum 1. Advent


----------



## msony (7. Dezember 2014)

Der Pott.
Trist und grau.





Schönen Sonntag
Markus


----------



## Horst Link (15. Dezember 2014)

Yestern auf der Horizontalen bei richtig Dreck. Wird Zeit dass es unter 0° hat.




Toadal Dreckig by ultrahorst, on Flickr


----------



## IHateRain (16. Dezember 2014)

Efff.Errr.Oooh.-Sonnenuntergangsrunde:





Wird Zeit das es wieder wärmer wird  ...und länger hell bleibt!

Grüße
Michael


----------



## aal (17. Dezember 2014)

Wegen mir solls auch schneien.
Mit der Dunkelheit kann man sich arrangieren.


----------



## msony (17. Dezember 2014)

Ich sehe da ein Nöll mit Federgabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aal (17. Dezember 2014)

Es ist eben Schrauberwetter und es ist auch alles in einer Viertelstunde zurückgebaut.





Aber die Winkel an dem Rad sind mit Starrgabel eher steil und das Tretlager eher tief (29cm) gewesen. Jetzt fährt sichs immer noch gut bergauf; bergab geht etwas mehr.


----------



## Stephan Weniger (18. Dezember 2014)

Und eine klassische Lupine mit externem PCS


----------



## kalihalde (19. Dezember 2014)

Eine schöne Vorweihnachtszeit wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## black-panther (20. Dezember 2014)

Weihnachten...







Winter... kalt... besinnlich...







hm...

nee, sorry, ich glaub' hier läuft was falsch!

20.12.2014:




Sonne...




wohin man auch schaut...




alles strahlt.





Frühlingshafte Grüße aus Wien!
Chris


----------



## chusma (21. Dezember 2014)

Hi,
First day of winter. water and mud everywhere...
Merry Christmas to you all...

Chus


----------



## Ianus (23. Dezember 2014)




----------



## WaellerT (23. Dezember 2014)

Nass, neblig und matschig, aber die perfekte Temperatur für 23 Kilometer und 560 Höhenmeter.



 

In diesem Sinne:

Frohes Fest!


----------



## Captain_Secret (23. Dezember 2014)

mit dem Ökomobil...? 
Respekt...


----------



## Radsatz (24. Dezember 2014)

Ne war nicht schön 50 Stunden Dauerregen in SH Bad Bramstedt


----------



## sorgini (24. Dezember 2014)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (24. Dezember 2014)

was ein geiler Hobel, dafür könnte ich mich noch begeiszern, weiss nur nicht ob es sin Pun in klein überhaupt gab.


----------



## mubi (24. Dezember 2014)

@wtb_rider *hicks*


----------



## wtb_rider (24. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Dean76 (24. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Raze (25. Dezember 2014)

sorgini schrieb:


> Ja, Wetter war eXtreme schön.
> Frohes Fest !!




Das Rad ist der Panzer unter den klassischen Geländefahrrädern. Daneben wirkt ein Stahl-YETI  wie extremer Leichtbau, auch im direkten Vergleich der Gabeln wirkt die ACCU TRAX magersüchtig.

Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass der Schweißer von den Problemen der YETI Fahrern mit ihrem FRO`s im Tretlagerbereich gehört hatten und kurzerhand den Verstärkungsbalken hingebraten haben.

Ich bin mal so ein PUNISHER gefahren. So wie ich es in Erinnerung habe, war das Oberrohr in der Rahmengröße gerade oder fast nach vorne abfallend und die Kiste im Fahrbetrieb im Vergleich zu meinem geliebten YETI "gewöhnungsbedürftig".

Bei Deinem Rad sieht die Geometrie und Sitzposition sehr stimmig aus, der Aufbau ist sehr gut gelungen.


----------



## mauricer (25. Dezember 2014)

sorgini schrieb:


> Ja, Wetter war eXtreme schön.
> Frohes Fest !!



Niemals veräussern, Flo!


----------



## Koe (25. Dezember 2014)

mauricer schrieb:


> Niemals veräussern, Flo!


Und falls doch.
Ein wunderschönes Bike. Weiterhin viel Spaß damit.


----------



## msony (26. Dezember 2014)

Von eben.
Endlich mal Tageslicht und trocken.


----------



## IHateRain (26. Dezember 2014)

Yeah, Markus  Tageslicht, trocken, kanadisches Rad UND 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag! 





Beste Grüße
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (26. Dezember 2014)

Hauptsache frische Luft


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (26. Dezember 2014)

Bei uns eher so:



​


----------



## opi13 (26. Dezember 2014)

zur Zeit ists mit dem Rad bei uns eher schlecht


----------



## sorgini (26. Dezember 2014)

opi13 schrieb:


> zur Zeit ists mit dem Rad bei uns eher schlecht


10km entfernt von mir so viel mehr Schnee, Thomas??


----------



## opi13 (26. Dezember 2014)

nein Flo, ich bin daheim in der Oberlausitz


----------



## Quen (27. Dezember 2014)

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (27. Dezember 2014)

Das erste weiße Pulver diesen Winter...









Schöne Grüße
Chris


----------



## msony (27. Dezember 2014)

Hallo
15 Uhr,kaum noch Licht und Pampe ohne Ende.
Bäh!
















Gruss MArkus


----------



## msony (28. Dezember 2014)

Schönen Sonntag.


----------



## pottsblizz (28. Dezember 2014)

da sah es heute doch schon besser aus im Ruhrgebeat...

der Schlamm, in dem ich vor 3 Tagen noch versank,
ist aus Ehrfurcht vor Väterchen Frost erstarrt,
Haldenschreddern war eher Haldenschliddern,

aber egal, da das Wetter sehr schön war, hat das hier auch seine Berechtigung.


----------



## pottsblizz (28. Dezember 2014)

msony schrieb:


> Schönen Sonntag.



da biste mir irgendwie dazwischen gekommen, war zwischendurch mal im Keller schauen, ob die bikes noch da sind...

btw, schönes eXpresso


----------



## IHateRain (28. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Koe (28. Dezember 2014)

Heute war wohl Blizzard-Tag .


----------



## msony (28. Dezember 2014)

Stefan,Micha  da muss ich mal eins nachlegen.
Es fehlt hier aber noch an Schnee.
Mal sehen eventuell ja Morgen.


----------



## synlos (28. Dezember 2014)

Ich halts nicht aus! Keine 200Km Luftlinie und hier ist NIX, nur Sonnenschein (inkl. -8°) - und ganz ohne Cam heute...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (28. Dezember 2014)

Bei uns minus 14° und Schnee 



​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IHateRain (28. Dezember 2014)

Norman ist entschuldigt; was ist mit Tom? 

Edit: Oh, Mail zu spät geöffnet...


----------



## Freefall79 (28. Dezember 2014)

Koe schrieb:


> Heute war wohl Blizzard-Tag .



EDITED: Öhm, nö, nicht nur Blizzard-Tag, aber den Krempel, mit dem ich heute unterwegs war, will hier ja niemand sehen.


----------



## Ianus (28. Dezember 2014)

Freefall79 schrieb:


> Öhm, nö, nicht nur Blizzard-Tag, aber meinen Krempel will hier ja niemand sehen.



Wer sagt das?


----------



## Freefall79 (28. Dezember 2014)

Ianus schrieb:


> Wer sagt das?


Ich. Ein Rotwild von 2012 passt hier halt nicht her und will hier somit keiner sehen.


----------



## Ianus (28. Dezember 2014)

Und die Marin in Deinem Album?


----------



## Freefall79 (28. Dezember 2014)

Ianus schrieb:


> Und die Marin in Deinem Album?


DIE wurden heute nicht ausgeführt.
Zugegeben, ich hätte meinen Post oben präziser formulieren müssen.


----------



## msony (29. Dezember 2014)

Guten Morgen
Nach über einem Jahr der erste Schnee für´s Blizzard.




















Gruss aus dem Pott
P.s. @noka78 und @synlos  fehlen noch mit ihren Blizzards.


----------



## black-panther (29. Dezember 2014)

findet ihr eigentlich auch, dass die alten XT Klötze bei Kälte extrem bescheiden Bremsen? 
Vorn am Zaskar hört sich das an wie ein Reibeisen...


----------



## msony (29. Dezember 2014)

Total beschissen Chris,völlig verhärtet.
Aber ich habe schon andere bestellt.
Swissstop Grün,hab ich am Expresso,nix bremst besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.bibendum (29. Dezember 2014)

Gestern mittag in Rheinhessen... 20-40cm Neuschnee


----------



## Quen (29. Dezember 2014)




----------



## atzepenga (29. Dezember 2014)

black-panther schrieb:


> findet ihr eigentlich auch, dass die alten XT Klötze bei Kälte extrem bescheiden Bremsen?
> Vorn am Zaskar hört sich das an wie ein Reibeisen...



Würde ich meinen Felgen zuliebe auch bei 35°+ nicht mehr verwenden


----------



## synlos (29. Dezember 2014)

Ach ihr Schneeleichen. Wenns wenigstens noch hell wäre...


----------



## Linseneintopf (29. Dezember 2014)

mir egal.. ich war indoor unterwegs... in einem seit Anfang der 90er verlassenen FDGB Heim.... der Boden war echt crusty..


----------



## black-panther (29. Dezember 2014)

Klasse Aufnahmen, Chris!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofino73 (30. Dezember 2014)

Schneevelo





Happy trails


----------



## Koe (31. Dezember 2014)

Heute Morgen letzte Ausfahrt in 2014. Einfach wunderschön diese Ruhe im Wald. Der Hund hatte auch seinen Spaß und hat im Gegensatz zu mir anscheinend nicht gefroren.

Ich wünsche Euch allen einen guten Start in 2015.

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Linseneintopf (31. Dezember 2014)

hmmm lecker..


----------



## user666 (31. Dezember 2014)

Cool!
Ein Skinwall-farbener Hund!


----------



## schnegg314 (31. Dezember 2014)

Es guets Nöis!


----------



## schnegg314 (31. Dezember 2014)

...und noch dies:


----------



## Seven-Eleven (1. Januar 2015)

synlos schrieb:


> Ich halts nicht aus! Keine 200Km Luftlinie und hier ist NIX, nur Sonnenschein (inkl. -8°) - und ganz ohne Cam heute...


Da braucht man keine 200km Luftlinie entfernt zu sein. In Düsseldorf war auch noch nicht so ein Schnee wie auf msony seinen Bildern. 


black-panther schrieb:


> findet ihr eigentlich auch, dass die alten XT Klötze bei Kälte extrem bescheiden Bremsen?
> Vorn am Zaskar hört sich das an wie ein Reibeisen...


Shimano Bremsklötze sind generell sehr hart und lässt die Felgen schnell verschleißen. Würde Kool Stop oder Swiss Stop empfehlen.


----------



## Radsportfreund (1. Januar 2015)

Den Jahresabschluss herrlich mit ´nem guten Kumpel genossen und in die Stadt zu einer sehr lauten Zeit zurückgekehrt.


----------



## synlos (1. Januar 2015)

I'm a dirty little American! 













After duty


----------



## Rockyman (2. Januar 2015)

Heute die Alternative zur Bikerunde gewählt.

Mini-Skitour. Dem grauen Alltag kurz entfliehen. Bergauf ein bisschen schwitzen. Bergab nur noch grinsen 
Praktisch vor der Haustür und gerade noch rechtzeitig - es hat nun angefangen zu regnen :-(













Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freefall79 (2. Januar 2015)

Rockyman schrieb:


> Heute die Alternative zur Bikerunde gewählt.
> 
> Mini-Skitour. Dem grauen Alltag kurz entfliehen. Bergauf ein bisschen schwitzen. Bergab nur noch grinsen
> Praktisch vor der Haustür und gerade noch rechtzeitig - es hat nun angefangen zu regnen :-(
> ...



Ich bin so gelb vor Neid , wie mein zukünftiger Neuer (Rahmen)!


----------



## stefan9113 (2. Januar 2015)

Hallo alle,

hier liegt auch gut Schnee, leider regnet es inzwischen und wenn das anhält ist es bald wieder vorbei mit der weißem Pracht.

















bis bald ...

Stefan


----------



## Quen (2. Januar 2015)

Genial, Stefan!

Und das Rad ist auch richtig schnieke


----------



## user666 (2. Januar 2015)

Rockyman schrieb:


> Heute die Alternative zur Bikerunde gewählt.
> 
> Mini-Skitour. Dem grauen Alltag kurz entfliehen. Bergauf ein bisschen schwitzen. Bergab nur noch grinsen
> Praktisch vor der Haustür und gerade noch rechtzeitig - es hat nun angefangen zu regnen :-(
> ...



Wow!
Wo bist du da?
Schweiz?


----------



## Rockyman (2. Januar 2015)

user666 schrieb:


> Wow!
> Wo bist du da?
> Schweiz?



Grüezi und es guet`s Neus Johr!
Du hast recht, das ist die Innerschweiz in der Nähe von Luzern.
Du hast ja auch schon geniale Fotos von der Skitour im Raum Garmisch Patenkirchen gepostet.
Du warst da allerdings richtig alpin unterwegs. Ich bin heute nur mal auf einen voralpinen Hügel.

Beste Grüsse


----------



## user666 (2. Januar 2015)

Dir auch noch ein gutes neues Jahr!
Wer die Berge liebt, kommt definitiv nicht an der Schweiz vorbei!
Freue mich schon auf mehr Bilder aus deiner Gegend!!

Viele gruesse
Adrian


----------



## Radsatz (4. Januar 2015)

Nach 9 Tagen grau und überschwemmung in Schleswig Holstein scheint heute die Sonne


----------



## chusma (4. Januar 2015)

Today, a bit of road.

Cheers,
Chus


----------



## opi13 (8. Januar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chusma (11. Januar 2015)

Singlespeeding 'round Ortiguera (Asturias).
Loboand will take better pics next time he pays a visit here...
Hope you like them.

Chus


----------



## msony (11. Januar 2015)

Great Chus.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (13. Januar 2015)

Die Bremsbeläge müssen noch getauscht werden, ansonsten 



​


----------



## msony (16. Januar 2015)

Schönes Wochenende






Gruss Markus


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (16. Januar 2015)

Schönes WE und Grüsse aus dem schneelosen Erzgebirge 



​


----------



## msony (16. Januar 2015)

Am Ende der Erde.geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (16. Januar 2015)

Das ist die Binge in Geyer, ein einstürztes Bergwerk.


----------



## msony (16. Januar 2015)

Krass.


----------



## pottsblizz (17. Januar 2015)

Feldarbeit...




mal wieder mit dem explosif Trecker unterwegs




im Städtedreieck Castrop-Rauxel (Förderturm Erin im Hintergrund) Herne Bochum




uups, die Sonne schon so tief, lausig Kalt ebenfalls, ab nach Hause


----------



## BikingDevil (25. Januar 2015)

Gestern war bei uns erst Sommer... dann Winter... hab mal 2 meiner Räder ausgeführt.

VORMITTAGS











NACHMITTAGS


----------



## BikingDevil (25. Januar 2015)

KLEINer Auszug aus meinem Archiv... leider nur Handypics und mit perverser Stütze/Sattel Kombo (ist natürlich mittlerweile weg)... Dafür vor standesgemäßem Hintergrund


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (25. Januar 2015)

Nach wie vor kein Klassikerwetter im Erzgebirge 



​


----------



## chusma (25. Januar 2015)

Hi,
Lots of mud on the tracks...

Cheers,
Chus


----------



## BikingDevil (25. Januar 2015)

Ich sach doch - Unsere Bikes sind für den Dreck gebaut - DAUMEN


----------



## Horst Link (25. Januar 2015)

Ein schöner Mix aus Schlamm, Schnee und Schnodder. Ich hasse Winter...


----------



## Rockyman (26. Januar 2015)

BikingDevil schrieb:


> KLEINer Auszug aus meinem Archiv... leider nur Handypics und mit perverser Stütze/Sattel Kombo (ist natürlich mittlerweile weg)... Dafür vor standesgemäßem Hintergrund  ]
> 
> Hi
> @BikingDevil:  Sag mal, ist das in Gisikon / Root?
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikingDevil (26. Januar 2015)

@Rockyman 
ne ist in Hannover der offizielle Ferrari Stützpunkt...


----------



## kasimir2 (27. Januar 2015)

Moin Moin,

Bilder vom Sonntag.
Im Tal war es nass und matschig, und im ganzen
doch recht feuchtkalt - aber mir hat es gefallen 









Gruß
Marc


----------



## msony (29. Januar 2015)

Uih,macht Lust auf Frühling.
Gerade im Album gefunden.




Blauer Himmel.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (2. Februar 2015)

Damit der Fred nicht in der Versenkung lümmelt  

An Biken mit dem Klassiker ist leider nicht zu denken,aber Wandern ist drin 

Am Samstag, Blick vom Scheibenberg auf's Erzgebirge:





Und heute nach der Arbeit, bei Zwönitz:





Grüsse Franky​


----------



## Captain_Secret (2. Februar 2015)

er looo mit seine bearbeitete Bildcher´s immer...ne...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (2. Februar 2015)

Bearbeitete Klassiker auf Tour wären mir auch lieber


----------



## karoo (3. Februar 2015)

aber schön sind sie, die Photoshop Fotos...


----------



## svennox (3. Februar 2015)

@SYN-CROSSIS ..schöne Fotos, weiter so!

Ich bin am Mügelsee (in Berlin) entlang geradelt, die Surfer sind noch immer hart im Nehmen


----------



## chriam (5. Februar 2015)

Ist zwar von gestern, war aber richtig klasse.

 

 
MfG
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magas (6. Februar 2015)

schnittiges Wheeler


----------



## Dean76 (6. Februar 2015)

Etwas Schnee kann ich auch!





FAT Gruß

Andre


----------



## chriam (6. Februar 2015)

Plus richtig gei... Bike. Ein Traum.

MfG
Chris


----------



## chriam (6. Februar 2015)

Heute durfte das TREK raus.


----------



## chusma (9. Februar 2015)

Hi,
Lots of snow, mud, water... and a bit of sun.

Cheers,
Chus


----------



## Oscar1 (12. Februar 2015)

Heiter und sonnig in Düsseldorf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (12. Februar 2015)

diesig und doof in Kiel...gefahren wird trotzdem


----------



## psychorad!cal (12. Februar 2015)

Perfektes Wetter hier in Engelberg
☺


----------



## msony (12. Februar 2015)

Moin
Ich denke der Frühling steht vor der Tür !!









Hoffe ich zumindest.
Gruss Markus


----------



## user666 (13. Februar 2015)

Frühling

WINTER

Hier sieht man ganz klar die Grenzlinie zwischen dem grauem Alltag im Tal und der Seelischen Freiheit auf dem Berg.
Sobald man nach oben aus der Suppe aufgestiegen ist, wird auch der Kopf wieder frei! Augen zu und tief einatmen!
Allerdings ist hier auf dem Wank, in 1780m höhe, immer noch das monotone Brummen der Zivilisation zu hören, welcher zu entfliehen man ja eigentlich den Aufstieg wagt..




 

 

 



Viele Grüße
Adrian


----------



## chouca (13. Februar 2015)

Schön wenn man der grauen Suppe so einfach entfliehen kann...

Hier in Franken ist seit 4 Tagen dauergrau. Wobei jetzt gerade die Sonne zu erahnen ist. Vielleicht wird's ja noch was.


----------



## cleiende (13. Februar 2015)

So richtig wollte der Winter das Hessenland nicht verlassen, da habe ich das Beste draus gemacht und bin in die Ferne geeilt...


----------



## msony (13. Februar 2015)

Der Frühling ist da!!





In diesem Stadion hat der grosse F.C. Bayern schon einige herbe Niederlagen hinnehmen müssen.
Schönes WE
Markus


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (13. Februar 2015)

da hat aber auch noch der olle Steilmann gelebt.


----------



## msony (13. Februar 2015)

Ja,
Anfang der Neunziger war das.
Ne schöne Zeit.


----------



## pottsblizz (13. Februar 2015)

msony schrieb:


> Ja,
> Anfang der Neunziger war das.
> Ne schöne Zeit.



da sach se wat, war echt ne schöne Zeit.

Zu der ich übrigens noch in der Stadt lebte, deren Namen ihr Wattenscheider ebenfalls nicht gerne hört...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (13. Februar 2015)

Omg Wil,doch wohl nicht Bchm?!


----------



## pottsblizz (13. Februar 2015)

hmm, wenns schlimm kommt, dann richtig, ne?


----------



## chouca (13. Februar 2015)

nach 4 Tagen Dauergrau bei 0°C kam heute nachmittag für 2 Stunden die Sonne raus. Oh war das schön - und matschig...


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (14. Februar 2015)




----------



## asco1 (14. Februar 2015)

14.02.2015 ... Valentin-who? I'd rather be klunkin'!


----------



## Typ17 (15. Februar 2015)

Erster kurzer Testritt!


----------



## Koe (15. Februar 2015)

Tach,

nach langer langer zeit mal wieder eine runde um den frankfurter flughafen gedreht. das tor steht am ende der startbahn west.





am fliegerdenkmal sind wir natürlich auch vorbeigekommen





hier ist im hintergrund der sperrzaun der neuen landebahn zu sehen


----------



## Rockyman (15. Februar 2015)

Traumhafter Sonntag in Luzern

















Sonnige Fasnachtsgrüsse
Stefan


----------



## Freefall79 (15. Februar 2015)

Koe schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> nach langer langer zeit mal wieder eine runde um den frankfurter flughafen gedreht. das tor steht am ende der startbahn west.
> 
> ...



, wann wart Ihr da? Das war auch unsere heutige Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (16. Februar 2015)

Hier dauert das noch mit dem Biken :-(








​


----------



## zedi (16. Februar 2015)

Rockyman schrieb:


> Traumhafter Sonntag in Luzern
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also heute und morgen ist's da nicht so Ruhig!!!  

Zedi


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (16. Februar 2015)

DO-Ems-Kanal


----------



## msony (16. Februar 2015)

Da muss ich die Woche unbedingt auch mal wieder hin.
Runter zum Kanal,und dann Amphitheater,Zollverein und zurück in die Hauptstadt des Pott´s.


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (16. Februar 2015)

Dann pack dir Proviant ein - das war bei Rheine


----------



## msony (16. Februar 2015)

Ne,ich muss meinen inneren Schweinehund erstmal überwinden um überhaupt mal ne kleine Runde zu drehen.
Rheine ist schon ne Ansage,das sind mal locker 80 Kilometer,eine Fahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horster_Schwabe (16. Februar 2015)

Du vertust dich grad beim Kanal, Markus. Ich wohne unter der Woche bei Rheine. Der Dortmund-Ems-Kanal ist quasi vor meiner Tür...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (16. Februar 2015)

Ihr wisst gar nicht, wie gut ihr es habt  Ich will auch biken  Hier ist noch Schnee und Eis ohne Ende....



​


----------



## msony (16. Februar 2015)

Frank,nur geil die Fotos.
Markus,das wusste ich nicht.
Weil bei 160 Kilometer fahr ich lieber Passat.
Ich fall nach 40 Kilometer vom Sattel,kein Sitzfleisch ich haben.


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (17. Februar 2015)

msony schrieb:


> Ich fall nach 40 Kilometer vom Sattel,kein Sitzfleisch ich haben.



40? So viel?


----------



## mauricer (17. Februar 2015)

msony schrieb:


> Ich fall nach 40 Kilometer vom Sattel,kein Sitzfleisch ich haben.



40? Wir wollen mal nicht übertreiben, gell....


----------



## opi13 (17. Februar 2015)

, sorry


----------



## msony (17. Februar 2015)

Doch doch,40 schaff ich,echt jetzt.
Aber hier sind ja auch nicht so Bergmassive wie beim Oppa.


----------



## Dean76 (17. Februar 2015)

*Grauer Alltag?

*





Gruß
Andre


----------



## ArSt (18. Februar 2015)

Mir geht's wie dem Franky: Radln geht noch nicht, ich sehe die Wege nicht:







Dafür ist Wandern mit Schneeschuhen angesagt. 

Es grüßt Euch der Armin aus der Winterpause!


----------



## user666 (18. Februar 2015)

Ja, Armin..
Schau mal 2 Seiten weiter vorne

Gruß
Adrian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (19. Februar 2015)

Ah, mein Freund Adrian, Du auch! 
Bei mir war's der Jochberg über'm Walchensee.
VG, Armin!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (20. Februar 2015)

Blick vom Scheibenberg, kein richtiges Tauwetter in Sichtweite 



​


----------



## chouca (20. Februar 2015)

Hammerbild!



auch wenn's zum Biken eher schlechte Bedingungen sind...


----------



## elrond (20. Februar 2015)




----------



## mcmischa (20. Februar 2015)

Bei uns in Innsbruck wars auch schön.


----------



## msony (22. Februar 2015)

Tach




Römergasse Wattenscheid.


----------



## cleiende (22. Februar 2015)

Wallberg / Tegernsee: Rodelbahn war in erbärmlichem Zustand, letzter (?) Rodelausflug der Saison.
Nächstes Bild ist dann mit Rad....


----------



## black-panther (23. Februar 2015)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Blick vom Scheibenberg, kein richtiges Tauwetter in Sichtweite


Bei den Bildern, die du ablieferst, kann das gern noch 'ne Weile so bleiben.
Die kannste ja alle zusammen packen und bei Windows 8 als selbstwechselnde Background-Motive reinpacken! "Winter im Harz" oder sowas


----------



## msony (23. Februar 2015)

Wallberg/Tegernsee,cool da wohnt meine Tante.
Ich weiss,will keiner wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (23. Februar 2015)

Jedenfalls brauen die leckeres Bier dort!


----------



## msony (23. Februar 2015)

Ne Chris,gutes Bier kommt ausm Pott.


----------



## black-panther (23. Februar 2015)

Sorry


----------



## msony (23. Februar 2015)

is so Jung.


----------



## kalihalde (23. Februar 2015)

black-panther schrieb:


> "Winter im Harz" oder sowas



"Im Arzgebirg is wahrlich schie", im Harz aber auch 

Glückauf
kalihalde


----------



## pottsblizz (23. Februar 2015)

msony schrieb:


> Tach
> 
> 
> 
> ...



n grünes haste ja auch schon 
aber wo zum Teufel soll in WAT ne Römergasse sein?
Und über das hier  besteht wohl kein Zweifel, von Duisburg bis, na wo ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (26. Februar 2015)

AUFWACHEN!!

Wenn hier schon niemand den Frühling lockt,dann mach ich das mal.
Ein paar klitze ,kleine Grad mehr und es ist vollbracht.
Traumwetterchen heut im Pott.







Kona auf neuen Schuhen,danke @daniel1234 .







Und Mahlzeit.






Gruss Markus


----------



## Radsatz (26. Februar 2015)

Einsames Angrillen Wa


----------



## stahlinist (26. Februar 2015)

Angrillen für Kona-Piloten immer erster Januar - hier wird also lediglich nachgefasst
Bedenklich allerdings ist die vollkommene Abwesenheit von gehopfter Befeuchtung
Bilder aus'm Pott waren früher auch mal authentischer...


----------



## msony (26. Februar 2015)

1 Januar hab ich gegrillt,is doch klar.
Hopfen steht rechts neben dem Grill,ist auch klar.
Ohne Hopfen kein grillen.
Einsam,ja.
Freundin liegt im Krankenhaus.


----------



## Ianus (26. Februar 2015)

msony schrieb:


> AUFWACHEN!!
> 
> Wenn hier schon niemand den Frühling lockt,dann mach ich das mal.
> Ein paar klitze ,kleine Grad mehr und es ist vollbracht.
> Traumwetterchen heut



Auch den Frühling gelockt, aber mit aktuellem Material. Wäre sogar fast die kurze Hose drin gewesen.

http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f3/17/1787/1787140-5ar9dtshzyh5-p1080283-large.jpg


----------



## msony (26. Februar 2015)

Sauber.


----------



## pottsblizz (26. Februar 2015)

msony schrieb:


> AUFWACHEN!!
> 
> 
> Traumwetterchen heut im Pott.
> ...



schön schwatt, so muss dat hier.


----------



## loboand (27. Februar 2015)

*Crossing winter forests and valleys of Asturias.
Delirious scenes.
Grüße.*


----------



## black-panther (27. Februar 2015)

Jeez, that looks nice!


----------



## IHateRain (28. Februar 2015)

Bei bestem Wetter Brötchen geholt 




Beste Grüße
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seven-Eleven (28. Februar 2015)

IHateRain schrieb:


> Bei bestem Wetter Brötchen geholt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Immer noch mein Favorit bei deiner Klein Sammlung!


----------



## Huelse (1. März 2015)




----------



## chusma (1. März 2015)

Today, première:
1989 Scott Boulder






Cheers,
Chus


----------



## MacB (1. März 2015)

chusma - nice bike 
that could (should) have been my first decision in 1988 with the vice-versa painting scheme (black with pink seattube)

give us more pics!

Mac


----------



## Koe (1. März 2015)

Schöner als angekündigt war das Wetter und der Frühling ist auch bald da (hoffe ich).


----------



## chusma (1. März 2015)

MacB schrieb:


> chusma - nice bike
> that could (should) have been my first decision in 1988 with the vice-versa painting scheme (black with pink seattube)
> 
> give us more pics!
> ...



Thanks, Mac.
Action/closer pics next Saturday...

Chus


----------



## singletrailer67 (2. März 2015)

Nach der Jungfernfahrt mit dem frisch aufgebauten MANITOU. Endlich Sonne!


----------



## synlos (7. März 2015)

Endlich mal wieder ein bißchen Zeit - für den Auslauf - bedingt schön... 












Macht Lust auf Mehr!


----------



## Dean76 (7. März 2015)

Ja!
Wir haben das schöne Wetter auch genutzt!









War kurz aber schön

Gruß
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neverisforever (7. März 2015)

Mein erster Tag seit langem im Wald... WIE GEIL wieder mal Waldboden unter den Reifen zu haben
Grüße aus dem "echten Norden"
-Björn


----------



## msony (8. März 2015)

Morgen
Definitiv zu warm mit Trainingsjacke zu fahren.
An die Temperaturen muss man sich erstmal wieder gewöhnen.


----------



## msony (8. März 2015)




----------



## Yetiman (8. März 2015)

Ich hab in diesem Winter leider so ne hartnäckige Erkältung, ... daher bin ich heute nur um den See gerollt....
Aber das Wetter... tut der Seele gut.

Leider fehlt mir immer noch ne schicke 31,6er laaaange Post

Gruss
Yetiman


----------



## Linseneintopf (8. März 2015)

ganz schön agbefahrene Schlappen.... da lass dich mal lieber nicht erwischen mit...


----------



## Dean76 (8. März 2015)

Absolutes Kaiserwetter!





Das Hard Core fährt sich traumhaft
Und entwickelt sich zu meinem Lieblingsrad!
Phil! Wir müssen das unbedingt mit dem Treffen hinkriegen!

Und zum frühen Nachmittag hat mich dann der Mic (Schnitzeljagt) auch noch besucht
War zwar recht kurz aber sehr nett!


Wie allerdings der Staub an meine Gabel gekommen ist, bleibt mir ein Rätsel




Da muß ich wohl mal mein Auto aussaugen

Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (8. März 2015)

Und noch mal Schleswig Holstein Land mit den 2 Horizonten


----------



## Linseneintopf (8. März 2015)

das Wetterchen war ja echt traumhaft heute.... trotz noch anhaltender Grippe wollte ich auch ne Runde drehen.. nach der letzten Tour sah das Rad aus wie sau... Ewigkeiten geschrubbelt.... was soll ich sagen....
Im Übrigen ist der Sattel scheiße zum Fahren finde ich... muss n Turbo drauf oder sowas... und die Dia Compe Cantis kann man auch beerdigen funktional betrachtet... zumindestens ind der Kombi mit den Dia Compe Belägen und Campa Felgen.... mal schauen was man da machen kann... paar XT oder grafton Dinger in schwarz... aber ob die jetzt besser gehen... keine Ahnung... teuer sind se auf jeden Fall...
Tour ging ab Haustür über den Burgberg, Kreuz des deutschen Ostens, Rabenklippen, Molkenhaus und retour.... für Harzkenner..


----------



## Radsatz (8. März 2015)

Flite ist nur was für kleine Klöten


----------



## msony (8. März 2015)

Coole Karre Chris.
Hat wat.


----------



## Dean76 (8. März 2015)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Flite ist nur was für kleine Klöten



Wer sitzt denn direkt auf seinen Eiern?

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Stahlpabst (8. März 2015)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Ja!
> Wir haben das schöne Wetter auch genutzt!
> 
> 
> ...



SO ein geiles DEAN.............


----------



## synlos (8. März 2015)

Ein wenig HLF zum Ausklang?


----------



## chriam (8. März 2015)

neverisforever schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 367082
> Mein erster Tag seit langem im Wald... WIE GEIL wieder mal Waldboden unter den Reifen zu haben
> Grüße aus dem "echten Norden"
> -Björn


Einfach nur Hammer dieses Rad. Da habe ich schon Nacht's von geträumt.


----------



## pottsblizz (8. März 2015)

msony schrieb:


> Morgen



nice. wo issn dat?


----------



## msony (8. März 2015)

Direkt vor meiner Haustür Wil.
Meine Hausstrecke/Teststrecke.
Halde Rheinelbe,google mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pottsblizz (8. März 2015)

ich komm lieber mal vorbei demnächst.


----------



## msony (8. März 2015)

Das wäre natürlich noch besser.


----------



## svennox (10. März 2015)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Ja!
> Wir haben das schöne Wetter auch genutzt!
> 
> 
> ...


..tolle ClassicTi.´s  .......


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (11. März 2015)

Kleine Tour durch den Nordsternpark GE


----------



## msony (11. März 2015)

Schön
Kenn ich


----------



## Yetiman (11. März 2015)

Das soviele Classic-infizierte direkt vor meiner Türe wohnen war mir garnicht bewusst.
Ich bin mit meinem ProFro früher in RE-Hochlarmark auf der Halde geradelt, als noch auf der Innenseite die Caterpillar-LKWs den Abraum hochgefahren sind. Speziell bei Regen war mein Rad dann immer mit Kohlestaub belegt - schmiert die Lager nur bedingt, geht aber überall rein.
Nachdem ich meinen Wohnsitz leicht verlagert habe radle ich nun um/durch die Truppenübungsplätze Borkenberge. Oder am Kanal lang. Is auch geil.
Leider habe ich seit vielen Jahren das RTF-Fahren aufgegeben und daher auch keinen Dachgepäckträger mehr. Gab Zeiten da hab ichs Rad aufs Dach gepackt und ab gings... Muss da mal dran arbeiten.

...vielleicht radelt man sich ja mal übern weg...


----------



## aal (14. März 2015)

Das liebe Vieh bliebe lieber im Stall.


----------



## Silberrücken (14. März 2015)

Das ist doch ein spanischer Kampfstier!


----------



## Radsatz (14. März 2015)

Das Logo von dem Osbornbrandy Gesöff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aal (14. März 2015)

, süß und schwer - ganz angenehm, wenns draußen regnet.


----------



## msony (16. März 2015)

Nabend
Heute war es bei uns auch ganz angenehm.

















Zum Schluss der zweiten Runde war ich noch bei einem Kollegen im Bikeshop,der musste mir sofort ein buntes Fahrrad einer Kundin zeigen.









Schönen Abend.


----------



## Radsatz (16. März 2015)

Und keinen Abschwatz Zettel hinterlassen


----------



## msony (16. März 2015)

Nö,aber ich hab erstemal auf einem bunten Fahrrad gesessen.


----------



## Radsatz (16. März 2015)

Und wie ist das so auf nem Heiligtum ,warscheinlich wie auf jedem anderen Rad auch


----------



## msony (16. März 2015)

sitzt sich ganz gut drauf,obwohl es wohl nur ein xs war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IHateRain (16. März 2015)

Klasse, Markus  Ich hab´s dann doch auch noch geschafft 





Beste Grüße
Michael


----------



## pottsblizz (16. März 2015)

msony schrieb:


> Nabend



du mit deinen Kinderrädern, jetzt weiß ich auch, warum du son kurzen Vorbau brauchst...


----------



## msony (16. März 2015)

He he Wil,warte ab wenn du den Stuhl in natura siehst.
Sauber Micha,hat doch noch geklappt.
Ich hab morgen Einsatz in Lüdenscheid nord(würg),danach sofort auf´s Rad.
Es soll morgen noch schöner werden.


----------



## schnitzeljagt (16. März 2015)

msony schrieb:


> He he Wil,warte ab wenn du den Stuhl in natura siehst.
> Sauber Micha,hat doch noch geklappt.
> Ich hab morgen Einsatz in Lüdenscheid nord(würg),danach sofort auf´s Rad.
> Es soll morgen noch schöner werden.




Denk dran.... morgen spielt Luedenscheid Nord daheim gegen Juve.... Koennt was voller werden ummen Stadion rum....     

Der Mic


----------



## msony (17. März 2015)

Ahhhhhhhh Mic.

Wetterchen heut super,nochmal wärmer.





Gruss Markus


----------



## chusma (17. März 2015)

Back to the tracks.
1991' Serotta T-Max

Cheers,
Chus


----------



## msony (17. März 2015)

Welcome to the Jungle,nice Pics.


----------



## pottsblizz (17. März 2015)

msony schrieb:


> Ahhhhhhhh Mic.
> 
> Wetterchen heut super,nochmal wärmer.
> 
> Gruss Markus



Soso, du hast es also überlebt...vielleicht mit GELBFIEBER infiziert????


----------



## msony (17. März 2015)

Jau,war im Hafen.
Auf der Rückfahrt kurz EDG Halde geschaut,aber das war mir zu brisant da hoch.
Ich wollte ja mal ein Doofmund Owerview machen.
Irgendwann wird das mal was mit Lüdenscheid und GElsen-Sce..e


----------



## pottsblizz (17. März 2015)

wie jetzt, du warst doch nicht mit dem bike hier, oder doch?
Gibt noch ne Menge andere Halden hier in der Gegend, mit netten trails, wie bei dir auch, und im ganzen ruhrgebeat.
edg Halde war ich schon länger nicht, obwohl ich ganz in der Nähe wohne.
Wir sollten mal zusammen riden, leider hab ich im mom sehrsehr wenig Zeit. Wie siehts aus am übernächsten Sonntag?
Würde mich auch in Richtung WAT in Bewegung setzen, da werden doch alte Erinnerungen wach, damals allerdings eher zweitakt gesteuert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (18. März 2015)

ich schreib dir später mal ne PN.


----------



## user666 (18. März 2015)

Kaiserwetter am Samstag..






Im Hintergrund Schloss Elmau- der Austragungsort des G7-Gipfels.
Ein Gutes hat die Sache schon mal: die Wege rund um das Tal sind feinstens geteert worden- Rennrad tauglich!

Der gepflasterte Rathausplatz in Garmisch wird auch noch geteert, da müssen die Demonstranten Ihre eigenen Steine mitbringen..


----------



## IHateRain (18. März 2015)

Ein tolles Bild


----------



## MacB (18. März 2015)

IHateRain schrieb:


> Ein tolles Bild


Kalender 2016 !!


----------



## msony (18. März 2015)

@user666 tolles Foto,neon im Schnee.

Bei uns war heute der bisher schönste Tag dieser Woche.












Jetzt ist aber erstmal gut mit Fotos.

Ich wünsche euch einen schönen Abend.
Markus


----------



## pottsblizz (18. März 2015)

msony schrieb:


> Ich wünsche euch einen schönen Abend.
> Markus



Danke, werden wir haben...


----------



## Quen (19. März 2015)




----------



## Dean76 (19. März 2015)

Für ne kurze Runde war noch Zeit





Gruß
Andre


----------



## BikeMike81 (19. März 2015)

Es ist absolutes Traumwetter hier, aber ich schmore im Büro... Ungerecht ist das, Kind müsste man wieder sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (19. März 2015)

... dann würde man sich nichts sehnlicher wünschen, als erwachsen zu werden.


----------



## Dean76 (19. März 2015)

Stimmt!

Und man würde vor den Hausaufgaben sitzen

Gruß
Andre


----------



## black-panther (19. März 2015)

Und wahrscheinlich keines von den Rädern fahren, die wir heute unser Eigen nennen dürfen...


----------



## schnitzeljagt (19. März 2015)

*Pfff*  Hausaufgaben immer 5 Minuten vorde Stunde gemacht. 
Allerdings aenderte sich DAS Prozedere dann doch nach´m Wechsel zum Gümnasium... 

Der Mic


----------



## Radsatz (19. März 2015)

oder Ü 63


----------



## mauricer (19. März 2015)

schnitzeljagt schrieb:


> *Pfff*  Hausaufgaben immer 5 Minuten vorde Stunde gemacht.
> Allerdings aenderte sich DAS Prozedere dann doch nach´m Wechsel zum Gümnasium...
> 
> Der Mic



Das wurde doch erst im Gymnasium so.....Hausaufgaben werden generell überbewertet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IHateRain (19. März 2015)

Sonnenuntergangsrunde 





Beste Grüße
Michael


----------



## chriam (20. März 2015)

Ich war auch mal wieder unterwegs.





 

Super Sonne, super Temperatur, supergeil.

MfG
Chris


----------



## user666 (20. März 2015)

Du brauchst dringend andere Reifen
Die RaceKing gibt's doch auch als Skinwall-Variante..





Sorry für OT..


----------



## Thias (20. März 2015)

Wie macht sich denn der Vorbau?


----------



## chriam (20. März 2015)

Thias schrieb:


> Wie macht sich denn der Vorbau?


Für Kopfsteinpflaster ist er in Ordnung. Anfangs dachte ich jedoch das er das Fahrverhalten sehr negativ beeinflußt, da ja ein Gelenk verbaut ist, dem ist aber nicht so. Ein elementarer Kontrollverlust ist nicht zu beklagen. Lediglich die Befestigungsschraube des Bremszuggegenhalters sollte von Zeit zu Zeit mal nachgestellt werden, da sich diese durch Vibrationen löst.

MfG
Chris

Edit: Loctite --> Habe ich gemacht. Ich kontrolliere es jedoch trotzdem ab und an. Da ich letztes Jahr eben feststellte das sich diese löst.


----------



## noocelo (20. März 2015)

... evtl. loctite? is' ja keine unwichtige verbindung.


----------



## chriam (20. März 2015)

user666 schrieb:


> Du brauchst dringend andere Reifen
> Die RaceKing gibt's doch auch als Skinwall-Variante..
> 
> 
> ...



Boah........ schauen die Klasse aus, wo gibts den die? Das werde ich gleich mal googeln.

MfG
Chris


----------



## BikeMike81 (20. März 2015)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Stimmt!
> 
> Und man würde vor den Hausaufgaben sitzen
> 
> ...



Hausaufgaben wurden entweder im Bus zur Schule, kurz vor der Stunde oder gar nicht gemacht! In der Grundschule und Unterstufe gings noch, aber so ab der 7. Klasse gabs da für mich überhaupt keine Diskussion mehr, Schule aus heißt: Schule aus! Hab mein Abi trotzdem ziemlich gut hingekriegt


----------



## Leuchtentrager (20. März 2015)

BikeMike81 schrieb:


> Hausaufgaben wurden entweder im Bus zur Schule, kurz vor der Stunde oder gar nicht gemacht! ...


In Mathe war auch sehr beliebt, die Ergebnisse der Aufgaben zu schätzen. Wer am nächsten dran war, hat gewonnen.*

War das Wetter bei mir heute nachmittag auch so schön? Klar doch:






*) Das haben wir übrigens wirklich gemacht.


----------



## chriam (20. März 2015)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> In Mathe war auch sehr beliebt, die Ergebnisse der Aufgaben zu schätzen. Wer am nächsten dran war, hat gewonnen.*
> 
> War das Wetter bei mir heute nachmittag auch so schön? Klar doch:
> 
> ...


Und dann 'nen Platten (oder täuscht das), hoffentlich war das Zuhause nicht mehr in weiter Ferne.

MfG
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leuchtentrager (20. März 2015)

Vier Kilometer. Aber Frau L. ist zurückgeradelt und hat das Auto geholt. Bzw. sie ist zweimal zurückgeradelt, denn ich hatte den Autoschlüssel einstecken. 

Dann ging es auf dem Carbonhobel nochmal los.


----------



## Ianus (20. März 2015)

Feierabendrunde ist auch langsam wieder möglich.


----------



## black-panther (21. März 2015)

Guten morgen! (Sollte es eigentlich sein, da ging aber nix mit upload...)


----------



## black-panther (22. März 2015)

Schönen Vormittag noch!
(Nicht so schön wie gestern, aber was soll's)


----------



## synlos (22. März 2015)

Da war doch was am Freitag Vormittag...









Images © by my brother.


----------



## argh (22. März 2015)

Tolle Bilder!


----------



## Martin31008 (22. März 2015)

Sonnig wars heute aber kalt und matschig


----------



## msony (24. März 2015)

Tach
Wetterchen war ganz ok heut.









GussMarkus


----------



## Radsatz (24. März 2015)

Zwischen den Meeren war das Wetter auch gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (24. März 2015)

Schön Gerd.
Es fährt ja wieder.
Und das ohne Neulack.
Dezente Skinwalls wären jetzt noch toll.


----------



## msony (26. März 2015)




----------



## black-panther (26. März 2015)

Mensch Markus, du sollst doch vorsichtig durch'n Wald fahren und nicht alles niederpflügen...


----------



## msony (26. März 2015)

Bei mir herum ist alles Landschaftsschutz od. Naturschutzgebiet.
Man soll mit dem Rad auf den Radwegen bleiben,aber die mit ihre Bagger fahren alles kaputt.
Gut die Bäume,die im Sturm gefallen sind müssen weg,aber so?!


----------



## Lorenzini (26. März 2015)

,, gut die Bäume, die im sturm gefallen sind müssen weg, aber so?"


.......Egal, den Rest erledigt Markus.


----------



## Thias (28. März 2015)

So stelle ich mir den idealen Samstagmorgen vor: 
Am letzten Abend das neue Rad fahrfertig gemacht, dann früh raus, Sonne scheint. Kaffee, frisches Brötchen. Frau schläft noch, Kinder sind am aufstehen... nix wie raus:



einmal schnell den Roßberg hoch, ein wenig die Landschaft geniessen, dem Jäger hallo sagen...






Und wieder ab ins Tal. Einmal ordentlich die alten Knochen durchschütteln, bitte. 



Wieder zu hause ist es 10 Uhr - Frau guckt verwundert aus dem Bett - "warst du schon unterwegs??" - "Jep!" - Dusche, Forenbeitrag  , zweites Frühstück mit dem Weibchen und schon kann der Samstag beginnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (28. März 2015)

schön gemacht das Rad ohne Geraffel mehr Bilder bitte


----------



## ice (28. März 2015)

aaach ... bin neidisch...  

schöne Runde ... schöne Bilder ...  und das Bike ist auch gut geworden...


----------



## Dean76 (28. März 2015)

*GROVE
*
Andre


----------



## black-panther (29. März 2015)

Es regnet, es regnet, das Juchem wird nass... 



 

Naja, ein wenig zumindest...



 

Schönen Sonntag noch!
Chris


----------



## mubi (29. März 2015)

.


----------



## Radsatz (29. März 2015)

mubi schrieb:


> heute ist kackwetter


ach watt aber der Labi will raus


----------



## black-panther (29. März 2015)

Papa used to say
Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur unangepasste Kleidung.


----------



## mubi (29. März 2015)

.


----------



## noka78 (29. März 2015)

Dann gibt's von mir noch etwas Sonne für Euch 








 

...viele Grüße aus der Region Lungau/ Nockberge mit Blick auf Gurpitscheck 2526 und Zechnerkarspitze /Hocheck / Kasereck 2740

Norman


----------



## msony (29. März 2015)

Guten Tag
@pottsblizz  und @msony  auf Kona Explosif unterwegs in Wattenscheid.

Ich kann mich garnicht mehr erinnern,wann ich mal so durchnässt war.
Schlamm ging ja noch so.
Super Frühlingsanfang.


















Danke Wil,hat Bock gemacht,auf besseres Wetter.

Gruss Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pottsblizz (29. März 2015)

dito, Markus, hat echt Bock gemacht

Wetter aber eher für Pottsäue...


----------



## msony (29. März 2015)

Gute Heimfahrt.
Der Rückweg vom Bahnhof war schlimm,jetzt stürmt es auch noch.
Gruss Markus


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (30. März 2015)

Respekt an euch...


----------



## noka78 (30. März 2015)

und noch ein paar Eindrücke aus dem Thomatal…

























VG Norman

PS: Heute wieder heimgekehrt…die Projekte können also weiter gehen


----------



## Ianus (3. April 2015)

Heute die Radsaison, wie es sich gehört auf dem Rennrad, bei Kaiserwetter eingeläutet  Der Frühling ist im Anmarsch....


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (3. April 2015)

Erzgebirge, ja, gestern. Seid also froh, dass ihr schon könnt wie ihr wollt 



​


----------



## msony (3. April 2015)

Wetter wär wirklich schön,viel besser als angesagt.


----------



## Ianus (3. April 2015)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Erzgebirge, ja, gestern. Seid also froh, dass ihr schon könnt wie ihr wollt
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Wobei es ja keinen besseren Untersatz für dieses Wetter gibt als das Fatbike.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (3. April 2015)

Trotzdem würde ich auch gerne mal mit dem Brave in die Sonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (3. April 2015)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Trotzdem würde ich auch gerne mal mit dem Brave in die Sonne



Kommt. Morgen wird es bei uns auch wieder schlechter, der Himmel ist bereits komplett zugezogen. Trotzdem war es einfach herrlich. Zu dem weil sich das Ottrott als absoluter Glücksgriff entpuppt hat. Keine anderes Rad in meinem Stall fährt sich dermaßen souverän. Ein Traum.


----------



## Lorenzini (3. April 2015)

......Deinen Worten muss ich leider entnehmen, dass du noch kein Rocky hast.
Egal. Viel Spaß weiterhin.

Und allen  frohe ostertage.


----------



## Ianus (3. April 2015)

Nein, habe ich nicht. Kommt auch keines. Ich muß zusehen, dass ich mal endlich was loswerde.


----------



## kalihalde (4. April 2015)

Heute kleiner Familienausflug in den Auenwald mit erfolgreicher Bärlauchernte.





... zwischendurch kamen wir an ein paar Blausternen vorbei.









... und anschließend gab es ein Eis in der Stadt.





Schöne Ostertage wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Martin31008 (4. April 2015)

Ja und das schwarze Rad zeigst du nicht?


----------



## kalihalde (4. April 2015)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Ja und das schwarze Rad zeigst du nicht?



Das dunkle Rad traut sich nicht recht ins Bild, weil es von mir als "Stadtrad" missbraucht wird. Farbe sollte RAL 5022 sein .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pinn (5. April 2015)

Schöne Bilder hier wie immer.

Gutes Rad Wetter derzeit.
Gestern





Heute






Grüße aus Wien!


----------



## Pinn (5. April 2015)




----------



## Pinn (5. April 2015)




----------



## Pinn (5. April 2015)




----------



## black-panther (5. April 2015)

lol Dado 
Ist das das Quantum evtl. 'n Tick zu groß?


----------



## Thias (5. April 2015)

Osterzeit, Famlilienausflugzeit 




Schön aber ein eisiger Wind. Und unterwegs noch ein paar nette Wände gefunden. Da kann man schön ausbaldovern, wo man das Rad am besten binstellen muss, dass die Farben gut wirken. Wenn das Biketech irgendwann fertig ist, muss ich da mal wieder hin:




Hier zum Beispiel. Da finde ich die Farben total klasse, aber das Rad steht zu tief:



Man möge mir einige Teile an dem BT verzeihen, das Rad ist noch nicht ganz fertig.


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (5. April 2015)

Tetraeder in Bottrop + Malakoffturm von Prosper Haniel


----------



## msony (5. April 2015)

Schön.
Tetraeder hab ich mir auch mal vorgenommen dies Jahr.


----------



## Ianus (5. April 2015)

black-panther schrieb:


> Ist das das Quantum evtl. 'n Tick zu groß?


Ein KLEINwenig


----------



## Ianus (5. April 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horster_Schwabe (5. April 2015)

msony schrieb:


> Schön.
> Tetraeder hab ich mir auch mal vorgenommen dies Jahr.



Wir wollten eigentlich zum Schiffshebewerk, aber ham zu lange gepennt...


----------



## msony (5. April 2015)

Welches,Henrichenburg?


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (5. April 2015)

Yupp, immer schön geschmeidig am Kanal entlang.


----------



## IHateRain (5. April 2015)

F#@k yeah 














Cheers
Michael


----------



## cleiende (5. April 2015)

Pinn schrieb:


> Gestern



Wenn da das Absteigen mal gutgeht.


----------



## Pinn (6. April 2015)

Ianus schrieb:


> Ein KLEINwenig



Hello,

Bin noch gar nicht richtig gefahren, kann ich nicht sagen, die Stütze muss aber noch paar cm raus.

Ich bin 176cm mit einer Schrittlänge von 85cm.
Dies ist ein 57cm Rahmen.  Laut Kleinkatalog ist das für die Körpergröße 172-180cm.
Aber die Theorie interessiert mich auch nicht, der richtige Rahmen für mich ist der wo man sich drauf wohlfühlt und keine Schmerzen hat.


----------



## Thias (6. April 2015)

IHateRain schrieb:


> F#@k yeah
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist imho das geilste Bild seit langem hier


----------



## Dijo666 (6. April 2015)

Ostermontagrunde bei den TITAN Twins





"Ick muß sagen, dit Litespeed jefällt ma jetz richtich jut! 
 Is mir abba zu groß"

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Linseneintopf (6. April 2015)

heute mal die erste richtige Fahrt mit dem Rastaman gemacht... fährt sich echt bombe.. wegen der schönen Geometrie.. deutlich entspannter für mich als die 18er Treks.. und leichtfüßiger als zunächst für ein Einsteigerbike angenommen... fein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huelse (6. April 2015)




----------



## synlos (7. April 2015)

Vom Bismarckturm gegrüßt.


----------



## synlos (8. April 2015)

Die alten Wege sind immer noch die besten!


----------



## msony (8. April 2015)

Streber!!


----------



## MacB (8. April 2015)

synlos schrieb:


> Die alten Wege sind immer noch die besten!


Die alten Bikes sind ja auch die besten!

VG
Mac


----------



## synlos (9. April 2015)

MacB schrieb:


> Die alten Bikes sind ja auch die besten!


Das sowieso!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (9. April 2015)

Strebsam Sony, strebsam! 

*Eingangs...*



*...überm Klinikum...*



*...gings weiter im Wald...*



*...mit Stämmen für Danny? *



*Jedenfalls konnte man sich den Weg nach Hause aussuchen...*




Schöne Grüße


----------



## noka78 (9. April 2015)

Heute mal mit dem Grove zur Arbeit…zurück dann der Feier-Abendsonne entgegen…das alte Flugfeld ist der perfekte Arbeitsweg 


















und noch mal ein kurzer Brücken-Stop (der 94m lange Alfred-Lion-Steg)





auf dem Feld fast den Hasen überfahren...nachosterliche Grüße aus Berlin





Norman


----------



## IHateRain (9. April 2015)

Schön, Norman


----------



## opi13 (9. April 2015)

hi, 
bist Du dir sicher das die Schnellspanner so rum richtig sind ?


----------



## Thias (9. April 2015)

Die gabs in beide Richtungen gebogen. Darüber hatte ich mich auch schon mal gewundert. Ich hab inzwischen beide Versionen hier. Sollte also alles OK sein


----------



## noka78 (9. April 2015)

opi13 schrieb:


> hi,
> bist Du dir sicher das die Schnellspanner so rum richtig sind ?



nicht 100%, aber so lassen sie sich besser spannen und auch entspannen, berühren zudem nicht die Gabel wenn man ihn danach ausrichtet  und es gefällt mir optisch auch besser...


----------



## synlos (9. April 2015)

Witzig, die Spanner für den LRS sind bei mir auch so wie bei Norman. Nur der Sattelspanner (war ein Set) ist anders herum gebogen.


----------



## noka78 (9. April 2015)

So schmiegt sich der Sattelspanner dann auch passend um das Sattelrohr und man bleibt nicht mit der Hose hängen…das macht dann Sinn


----------



## armin-m (9. April 2015)

Solche hatte ich auch mal in der Hand. Ich habe dann aber vom Kauf abgesehen, weil ich es für einen
Fabrikationsfehler gehalten habe...


----------



## user666 (10. April 2015)

Wird wohl wieder n schöner Tag werden am Alpenrand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (10. April 2015)

Jawoll, bist du narrisch! Mach' das mal größer, Adrian


----------



## user666 (10. April 2015)

Bitte entschuldigt den Dreck auf der Linse


----------



## IHateRain (10. April 2015)

Ein wirklich schönes Bild  

Du, sind...das Flecken auf dem Objektiv? Oberhalb des Daches da rechts...


----------



## user666 (10. April 2015)

Danke Michael,
ist Staub, nehm ich mal an. Wird ich noch wegputzen mit Photoshop


----------



## Radsatz (10. April 2015)

Historischer Ochsenweg von Jütland (DK) nach Wedel an der Elbe quer durch Schleswig Hostein


----------



## Thias (11. April 2015)

Heute war das Wetter nicht soo schön. Dafür ist aber das Wochenende super. Frau und Kinder sind ausgeflogen und was macht der biodynamisch korrekte Ehemann als erstes? Mäckes. Bigmac und 9er chickens. Dann steht ein kleiner Einkauf auf dem Programm. Auf dem Einkaufszettel steht: 
1x Chips, 
4x Bratwürste, 
2x Kartoffelsalat, 
Rocky Mountain Cirrus






Und gleich danach ist Rasenmähen angesagt. Bevor es noch anfängt zu regnen 




Ah, mir gehts fast zu gut.


----------



## Dean76 (11. April 2015)

Kaiserwetter in Berlin





Gruß
Andre


----------



## Ianus (11. April 2015)

Singlespeeder der besonderen Art


----------



## Koe (12. April 2015)

Moin Moin,

kurze schnelle Runde heute Morgen mit dem Bonti.

Schönen Sonntag wünsche ich euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriam (12. April 2015)

Heute auch mal wieder unterwegs, am Silbersee in Neuburg an der Donau.


 

 



MfG
Chris


----------



## Yetiman (12. April 2015)

Silberseen gibts bei uns eine ganze Reihe... Überall dort wo Quarzsand abgebaut wird. 
Ich bin heute u.a. um den Übungsplatz Borkenberge rum. War aber biestig windig und kalt.
Gruss
Yetiman


----------



## Huelse (12. April 2015)

Frühling!


----------



## Dean76 (12. April 2015)

FATHER & SON





Heute Mittag in Michendorf
Und mein Rad ist sogar staubig geworden




Gruß
Andre


----------



## Thias (12. April 2015)

Wir haben heute auch Kaiserwetter. Ich war Brötchen holen:
Von Gomaringen über Ohmenhausen kommt man durch den Wald hoch zur Alteburg. Der Anstieg ist schön schattig und oben auf der Wiese hat man eine klasse Aussicht in alle Richtungen, obwohl es gar nicht so weit rauf geht. Blickt man in die eine Richtung, sieht man Reutlingen mit dem charakteristischen Puckelberg (keine Ahnung wieder heisst. Achalm vielleicht? )



ein Blick auf die andere Seite zeigt die Albkante mit dem Rossberg und seinem Türmchen auf dem Gipfel. Da fahr ich sonst immer rauf und runter...



Dann gehts über Gönningen an besagtem Rossberg vorbei zurück nach Hause.

Und weils hier um Bilder geht, hab ich hier noch eins:




Eine etwas traurige Entscheidung habe ich treffen müssen: Das Cirrus muss wieder gehen. Ich mag ja kleine Rahmen, wie der eine oder andere sicherlich weiss. Aber dieser ist mit 46,5 cm Sattelrohr definitiv nicht ausreichend für meine 1,80...
Und den Rahmen an die Wand zu hängen, das ist irgendwie nicht mein Stil. Tja. Der Vorteil: Ich kann nach einem neuen Rad Ausschau halten, sobald das Cirrus einen neuen Freund gefunden hat


----------



## msony (12. April 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (12. April 2015)

Nachmittags Training mit dem Fatbike, abends dann ganz klassisch  Vorteil, ein Yeti kommt einem gleich vor wie ein leichtes Rennrad 



​


----------



## oppede (12. April 2015)

Auch bei uns herrliches Wetter.Keine Angst habe das Bike nicht geschrumpft.
Die Bank ist so gross


----------



## IHateRain (13. April 2015)

Dean76 schrieb:


> FATHER & SON



Oh ja 





Ein schöner Tag, gestern 

Stets gute Fahrt
Michael


----------



## IHateRain (13. April 2015)

Ein schöner Tag heute


----------



## Horst Link (13. April 2015)

Am Wochenende eine saftige Tour mit technischen Herausforderungen.

1. Man beachte die erforderliche Sprungweite:




Double by ultrahorst, on Flickr

2. Das Ergebnis einer unsaften Landung.




Double Knacks by ultrahorst, on Flickr

3. Zum Glück war Fachpersonal anwesend.




Double Aua by ultrahorst, on Flickr

4. Weiterfahren!


----------



## black-panther (13. April 2015)

Aua!


----------



## Huelse (14. April 2015)

Öh...seid Ihr nicht ein bissl alt für so was??


----------



## aal (14. April 2015)

Mh, nein. Das würde Dir bestimmt auch Spaß machen.


----------



## mauricer (14. April 2015)

Was war denn das für Stützenmaterial? Sauberer Bruch.


----------



## Dean76 (14. April 2015)

Ist das nicht die Heylight aus Alu?

Sieht eher aus, als wenn der Kopf auseinander gerissen ist!

Gruß
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (14. April 2015)

Richtig. Neuer Kopf drauf, und ab zum nächsten Sprung


----------



## msony (15. April 2015)

Traumwetter heute im Pott.


----------



## Dean76 (15. April 2015)

Auch in Berlin ist das Wetter herrlich!





Mit freundlichem GROVE

Andre


----------



## user666 (15. April 2015)

Und dein Bike


----------



## mauricer (15. April 2015)

War da nicht mal eine schwarze Gabel drin (die auch deutlich besser passte)?


----------



## armin-m (15. April 2015)

Wenn ich das schon lese:

11:37 Uhr   -   14:23 Uhr

Habt ihr alle nix zu tun oder was?


----------



## Prinzderdinge (15. April 2015)

Rentner ...


----------



## msony (15. April 2015)

Wat?
Rentner?
Gleitzeit


----------



## Radsatz (15. April 2015)

mauricer schrieb:


> War da nicht mal eine schwarze Gabel drin (die auch deutlich besser passte)?



So hat jeder eine andere Vorstellung, wie sein Objekt (Auto,Boot Pferd u Fahrrad) auszusehen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prinzderdinge (15. April 2015)




----------



## synlos (15. April 2015)

Ab in den...









Genau!


----------



## Dean76 (16. April 2015)

Gleicher Wald! Andre´s Rad!





Gruß
Andre


----------



## msony (16. April 2015)

Gleiches Wetter,gleiche Uhrzeit.


----------



## Radsatz (16. April 2015)

Entweder du schraubst oder du bist unterwegs,Lebenskünstler wa


----------



## msony (16. April 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milfseeker (16. April 2015)

msony schrieb:


> Gleiches Wetter,gleiche Uhrzeit.



... yo, wie üblich, Vati schön mit Highendgerät, Muttchen mit 3 Gang Baumarktkmöhre und darf noch Kinder und Verpflegung schleppen ...


----------



## Radsatz (16. April 2015)

Milfseeker schrieb:


> ... yo, wie üblich, Vati schön mit Highendgerät, Muttchen mit 3 Gang Baumarktkmöhre und darf noch Kinder und Verpflegung schleppen ...



Ist halt ein Männer Spielzeug,oder hast du schon mal Frauen mit der Modelleisenbahn spielen sehen.Männer können sich auch nicht für High End Mixer begeistern


----------



## msony (16. April 2015)

Ach wat.
Kerstin liebt ihren Passat mit 3 Bremsen,2 Körbchen und 7 Gängen.
Aber was wissen wir Männer schon.


----------



## Milfseeker (18. April 2015)

msony schrieb:


> Ach wat.
> Kerstin liebt ihren Passat mit 3 Bremsen,2 Körbchen und 7 Gängen.
> Aber was wissen wir Männer schon.



... also wenn´s ums Körbchentuning geht, dann ist Micha aka @Captain_Secret der richtige Ansprechpartner 

Micha, hau mal die Bilder hier rein, bei Schattenhausen sieht man nix mehr ... 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (18. April 2015)

Kalt aber trocken, bis auf ein paar Flocken 



​


----------



## aggressor2 (18. April 2015)

Mein olles Bridgestone hat andere Pedale gekriegt und ist somit wieder eine attraktivere Alternative für gemütliche Runden.
Danke Ayse


----------



## Ianus (18. April 2015)




----------



## Dean76 (19. April 2015)

Heute mal mit der "Berliner BMX Szene" unterwegs!
Aber Phil kam mit seinem American um mich zu  unterstützen









Hat echt Spaß gemacht
"Aber teilweise war es ein wenig kühl!" 

Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## mubi (19. April 2015)

.


----------



## msony (19. April 2015)

Schön ihr beiden,ich lieg flach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dean76 (19. April 2015)

mubi schrieb:


> das rad vom phil macht mich jedes mal fertig - so geil










Markus!
Der "Kadaver Micha" mit Sohnemann war auch mit dabei!
Aber halt mit BMX

Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## Ianus (19. April 2015)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Der "Kadaver Micha" mit Sohnemann war auch mit dabei!



Sag mal bei nächster Gelegenheit einen Gruß.


----------



## Ianus (19. April 2015)

Da ich keine einsatzfähigen Retro-MTBs mehr habe ein Bild mit dem Crosser. Er ist ja kaum zu erkennen.


----------



## synlos (19. April 2015)

Sonntag = Serotta-Zeit?! 









SYN-CROSSING


----------



## Linseneintopf (19. April 2015)

na da waren heute ja wieder einige unterwegs.... icke och.... Kreuz des deutschen Ostens, Rabenklippen, Molkenhaus, Burgberg und wieder runter.... da ich auf dem Selbstportrait auf nem Stein stehe sieht das Rad aus wie ein 24er.....


----------



## Ben Sarotti (19. April 2015)

So, bei mir ist endlich die Winterarbeit durch und meine Highland-Rinder kommen ohne Heu klar, das Wetter war heute schön und ich habe eine kleine Runde mit dem ATX gedreht.





















Mit besten Grüßen aus dem Norden

Johannes


----------



## Huelse (19. April 2015)

Der Südosten meldet auch wunderbare Bedingungen heute!


----------



## zurkoe (20. April 2015)

synlos schrieb:


> Ab in den...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, das ist ja mein altes Yo! Fast so, wie ich es Dir vor 5 (?) Jahren verkauft habe! 
Obwohl, ich erkenne einen neuen Sattelspanner.  Schön, das es so gefahren wird! Mir wars zu schade, aber auch zu klein.

LG

Harald


----------



## IHateRain (20. April 2015)

Handwerkskunst 









Grüße
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (20. April 2015)

samstag harburger berge, heute berlin.


----------



## msony (20. April 2015)

Kirschbaumblüte


----------



## synlos (20. April 2015)

zurkoe schrieb:


> Hey, das ist ja mein altes Yo! Fast so, wie ich es Dir vor 5 (?) Jahren verkauft habe!
> Obwohl, ich erkenne einen neuen Sattelspanner.  Schön, das es so gefahren wird! Mir wars zu schade, aber auch zu klein.
> 
> LG
> ...


Moin Harald.

Nicht ganz, es hatte einen Zwischenstop bei @Mr. Crabs .  Dazu kamen dann bei mir noch einige andere Teile dazu, nicht nur die Cook-Spanner. Alle Räder werden bei mir gefahren, dafür sind Sie da! Aber jeder nach seinem Gusto. 

Grüße,
Tom


----------



## sorgini (22. April 2015)




----------



## msony (23. April 2015)

Langsam wird´s bunt im Pott.







@synlos ,Tom der Vorbau ist schon im Einsatz.

Gruss Markus


----------



## synlos (23. April 2015)

Fein fein, @msony . Und schon gelackt?!

Way back home...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (23. April 2015)

Klar is der schon gelackt


----------



## IHateRain (23. April 2015)

FATte Runde heute 





Demnächst wird dann doch noch die Kurbel gewechselt 

Beste Grüße
Michael


----------



## chriam (23. April 2015)

Heute nicht aber gestern;-))


 

 

 
MfG
Chris


----------



## msony (24. April 2015)

Guten Morgen









Solange sich das Wetter noch hält,rauf auf´s Rad.


----------



## Radsatz (24. April 2015)

von Beruf Lebenskünstler


----------



## Thias (24. April 2015)

Heisst das nicht "Er leitet ein gut gehendes kleines Familienunternehmen"?


----------



## msony (24. April 2015)

Gutgehend naja.
Mehr so von der Hand in den Mund.
Aber wat solls,dafür ist halt eben ab und an mal Zeit zum Radfahren vorhanden.


----------



## mauricer (24. April 2015)

So gefällt mir das Brodie viel besser, weil ich die doofen Blätter auf dem Rahmen nicht sehe. Immer noch mein Lieblingsbrodie.


----------



## Radsatz (24. April 2015)

msony schrieb:


> Gutgehend naja.
> Mehr so von der Hand in den Mund.
> Aber wat solls,dafür ist halt eben ab und an mal Zeit zum Radfahren vorhanden.



Arbeiten ist nicht eben alles


----------



## Dean76 (24. April 2015)

Heute durfte das Boulder mal wieder raus!





Ich habe mal die schwarze Sattelklemme (übrigens nicht original Boulder sondern bereits in den 90ern gegen eine vom IBIS "Mojo" ausgetauschte) gegen ne passendere Salsa  in Purple getauscht.





Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (24. April 2015)

Das mit der Salsa-Schelle sieht ein wenig wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt aus... sorry.

Ich kann da nur für mich sprechen, aber ich sehe in der Regel zu das Sattelrohrschelle und Steuersatz eine farbliche Einheit bilden. In Deinem Fall entweder silberne Schelle oder purplefarbener Steuersatz.

Über die Jahre bei mittlerweile knapp 20 Radaufbauten war eigentlich immer das erste technisch und optische Konzept das Beste. Jeder weitere Umbau war immer eine Verzettelei und unterm Strich ist man immer wieder am Ausgangspunkt angelangt.

Das ist auch der Grund warum das Moonrise bei mir doch nicht auf die purplefarbenen Graftons bzw. Criticals umgebaut wird. Bremsen, STI, Schaltwerk und Umwerfer sind einfach eine Einheit.


----------



## chriam (24. April 2015)

Heute war es sowas von grün. Bombe, Frühling ist klasse.



 
MfG
Chris


----------



## Yetiman (26. April 2015)

Musste heute wegen Besuch meine Runde eher fahren... Hab mit´m Wetter noch Glück gehabt, wobei von Olfen der Wind wieder ganz schön geknallt hat... Bin ab Datteln heute an der alten Fahrt Richtung Olfen (Römer-Tour) und fast hätte die Schildkröte sich über Pedal und Kurbel an meinen Zaubertrunk gemacht 

...suche immer noch jemanden der mir die 27,2er Campa Post einen Tacken verlängert...


----------



## Ianus (26. April 2015)




----------



## felixdelrio (26. April 2015)




----------



## neverisforever (26. April 2015)

felixdelrio schrieb:


>


Wie geil!!!
Keksdose läuft


----------



## kutte (26. April 2015)

Cool, das Ding fährt schon?! ... und es sieht auch noch gut aus!  Wie fährt es sich, @felixdelrio?


----------



## msony (26. April 2015)

Tach
Gut das es so Freak´s wie Gerrit und Dany gibt.


----------



## black-panther (26. April 2015)

War schön! Aber nur wandern...



 

Schönen Sonntagabend noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (28. April 2015)

Moin
Wetter ist ja ganz nett,aber 14 Grad sind nicht so der Knaller.





Gruss Markus


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (28. April 2015)

da haste aber Glück gehabt, Markus, hier maimelt es schon...


----------



## msony (28. April 2015)

Echt,dann kann ich das Brodie ja wieder in den Keller schieben.


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (28. April 2015)

msony schrieb:


> Echt,dann kann ich das Brodie ja wieder in den Keller schieben.



Dat war echt nur ein Schauer...


----------



## Mathes66 (29. April 2015)

Feierabendrunde im Königsforst


----------



## Heikibike (2. Mai 2015)

Unterwegs...








Das Blizzard ist ein Hammer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IHateRain (2. Mai 2015)

Heikibike schrieb:


> Das Blizzard ist ein Hammer...








Konnte in den letzten Tagen glücklicherweise wiederholt einige Runden drehen, nur habe ich keine Bilder gemacht. Eines habe ich noch von unserer 1. Mai Tour:





Brötchen holen:





Und heute:





Radfahren rules!


----------



## Ianus (2. Mai 2015)

Das Ghost sieht klasse aus 

P.S. Falls das wieder falsch aufgefaßt wird. Das meine ich ernst, ich suche für meinen Filius auch noch was in der Richtung.


----------



## IHateRain (2. Mai 2015)

Ianus schrieb:


> Das Ghost sieht klasse aus
> 
> P.S. Falls das wieder falsch aufgefaßt wird. Das meine ich ernst, ich suche für meinen Filius auch noch was in der Richtung.



Jörg - meiner wächst gerade raus; kann Dein Junior gerne "demnächst" haben.


----------



## Mathes66 (2. Mai 2015)

Was hast du denn da für einen Monstersattel am Ultimate montiert?


----------



## Radsatz (2. Mai 2015)

Mathes66 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn da für einen Monstersattel am Ultimate montiert?



Und dann noch mit Krampfader Mulde


----------



## Raze (3. Mai 2015)

Mathes66 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn da für einen Monstersattel am Ultimate montiert?



Den Sattel bin ich auch 2 Jahre lang gefahren. Bequem ist er auf jeden Fall.


----------



## zurkoe (3. Mai 2015)

synlos schrieb:


> Moin Harald.
> 
> Nicht ganz, es hatte einen Zwischenstop bei @Mr. Crabs .  Dazu kamen dann bei mir noch einige andere Teile dazu, nicht nur die Cook-Spanner. Alle Räder werden bei mir gefahren, dafür sind Sie da! Aber jeder nach seinem Gusto.
> 
> ...



Lustig! 
Aber sooo viel hat sich nicht geändert, oder? Sattel, Reifen? Die WTBs und die Cooks waren damals aber schon dran. Hätte ich im Nachhinein besser behalten...


----------



## synlos (3. Mai 2015)

zurkoe schrieb:


> Lustig!
> Aber sooo viel hat sich nicht geändert, oder? Sattel, Reifen? Die WTBs und die Cooks waren damals aber schon dran. Hätte ich im Nachhinein besser behalten...


LRS (Sun Mistral/Schwarze XT) inkl. Cook-Spannern (auch Richtung Sattelstütze) ist jetzt noch dazu gekommen. Reifen sind geblieben. Als Finale kommt noch Cook-Vorbau nebst WTB-Gegenhalter. Dann ist es, in meinen Augen, fertig!


----------



## msony (3. Mai 2015)

Gleich wird es wohl regnen.
Mal Pause vom herrlichen Wetter.





Trotzdem einen schönen Sonntag Euch allen.
Markus


----------



## Radsatz (3. Mai 2015)

Bei uns nicht nur Berge (Wind) des nordens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zurkoe (4. Mai 2015)

synlos schrieb:


> LRS (Sun Mistral/Schwarze XT) inkl. Cook-Spannern (auch Richtung Sattelstütze) ist jetzt noch dazu gekommen. Reifen sind geblieben. Als Finale kommt noch Cook-Vorbau nebst WTB-Gegenhalter. Dann ist es, in meinen Augen, fertig!


Passt!
Bitte aber dann ne Ausfahrt dokumentieren. Bin gespannt!


----------



## lisa09111 (4. Mai 2015)

Dieses Jahr wollte meine 11-jährige Tochter mal mit auf große Tour - sie hat sich wirklich wacker auch durch schwierigstes Gelände geschlagen.






Damit sie es etwas leichter hat, hab ich ihr 1992'er Scott Sportswoman in 14" mit paar Ersatzteilen von mir gepimpt:

- RD-M730 (so modifiziert, dass jetzt auch problemlos ein 34'er Ritzel geschaltet werden kann)
- FD-M901
- FC-M730 in 175mm Länge mit M900'er KB's
- PD-M735
- CN-HG91
- Deore DX Brems- / Schalthebelkombi
- Vetta Lite Sattel (eigentlich nicht unbedingt für's weibliche Geschlecht, aber sie kommt gut klar damit)
- paar Tune Alu und Titanschrauben
- neue Panaracer Smoke / Dart

Also ein ziemlich wilder Mix, aber alles funktioniert einwandfrei und sie hat Spaß am biken - trotzdem sie danach ziemlich kaputt war.






Gruß,
Daniel.


----------



## Tucana (9. Mai 2015)

Hier zieht es langsam zu, schnell noch eine Runde mit dem Anlen drehen


----------



## Thias (9. Mai 2015)

Echt schön. Das ist jeden seiner 200 Euro wert.

Und sicher ist es auch, mit den Katzenaugen


----------



## Tucana (9. Mai 2015)

150,-


----------



## Thias (9. Mai 2015)

Ich hab mal die Spesen dazugerechnet.


----------



## Tucana (9. Mai 2015)

Für die 250km habe ich ca. 15L Diesel verbraucht
also ca. 18€  (1,209€/Liter getankt an dem Tag)

168€ inkl. Transport


----------



## synlos (10. Mai 2015)

*Kleine Vormittagstour...*






*Das Ziel in Reichweite:*









*...erreicht, Diemardener Warte:*









Schönen Sonntag!
Tom


----------



## felixdelrio (10. Mai 2015)

Neulich bei California Sports ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dean76 (10. Mai 2015)

Ihr könnt euch gar nicht vorstellen, wie gerne ich den Tag mit euch verbracht hätte





*GROVE*

*Andre*


----------



## Nightstorm95 (10. Mai 2015)

_"the wind is your friend"_ m. überwiegend Sonne u. Aqua ...












Einfach ne' schönes Bike-We, 
Max


----------



## black-panther (10. Mai 2015)

Max!
Schöne Bilder, wie immer; aber ist das ein leichtes Rostbläschen oberhalb der oberen Flaschenhalterschraube am Sitzrohr?

Schöne Grüße
Chris


----------



## Radsatz (10. Mai 2015)




----------



## Nightstorm95 (10. Mai 2015)

Guten Abend Chris,

danke & liebe Grüße zurück.

Deinem Hinweis gehe ich nach !!!

Mit der treuen _"Hof- u. Wiesenkamera"_ (Nikon D80) ist mir auf Foto 1 die Farbauthentizität u. Schärfe ganz ordentl. gelungen; punktuelle Schwächen bei den silbernen Parts. Das gute Geschirr bleibt beim Biken eh' zu Hause.

Ne' gute Zeit,
Max


----------



## user666 (11. Mai 2015)

Muttertagsausflug- ohne Frau aber mit Hund (ist auch weiblich, eine Rüdin)

Hier auf der Notkarspitze (1890m), knappe 1200hm über Garmisch.

Der kleine vertikale Strich in der Bildmitte ist die Schanze.






Wolkenverangen im Hintergrund- die Zugspitze.






Jetzt wieder dabei: mein kleiner (aber sehr fitter) Hund:





Viele Grüße
Adrian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (11. Mai 2015)

Schön, Adrian 
Ich freu' mich schon drauf, im Juli


----------



## user666 (11. Mai 2015)

Ich mich auch


----------



## msony (11. Mai 2015)

Guten tag
Viel warm heut.












Guten Wochenstart wünsche ich euch.
Gruss
Markus


----------



## Radsatz (11. Mai 2015)

jau auch in SH


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (13. Mai 2015)

Mal wieder klassisch unterwegs 



​


----------



## Ianus (14. Mai 2015)

Schönen Vatertag noch allen zusammen. Und sauft nicht soviel


----------



## HillMTBGiant (14. Mai 2015)

Man lebt noch...
...1987er MB 2.


----------



## msony (14. Mai 2015)

Vatertag und der Bierstand auf der Erzbahntrasse ist überfüllt.
Ausserdem nur hässliche Fahrräder dort, ausser einem.
Wer sieht´s?








Schönen Vatertag allen.


----------



## black-panther (14. Mai 2015)

Der Crosser da?


----------



## msony (14. Mai 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriam (14. Mai 2015)

Kleine Vatertagstour am Vormittag. Schön war es aber halt dreckig.



 


 

MfG
Chris


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (14. Mai 2015)

Männertag im Erzgebirge / Vogtland am Vogtlandsee 



​


----------



## Ointje (15. Mai 2015)

Herrentag mit Zirkuspferd ;-)


----------



## Radsatz (15. Mai 2015)

Fehlt nur noch der dumme August mit der Pappnase


----------



## Ointje (15. Mai 2015)

da haste den August ;-)


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. Mai 2015)

Heute mal mit dem alten FATbike 









Grüße Franky​


----------



## schnitzeljagt (15. Mai 2015)

Daddy durfte mal wieder ´n büschn cruisen....	  

Leipzig, Freitag, 20:05 h

Gruesse

Der Mic


----------



## Xingu (16. Mai 2015)

Und wo ist der Matsch?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (16. Mai 2015)

Hast du keine Anhänger Mic?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitzeljagt (16. Mai 2015)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Hast du keine Anhänger Mic?




NOCH nicht....


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (16. Mai 2015)

Singletrailer soll Weltklasse sein , leider recht teuer .


----------



## Koe (16. Mai 2015)

Ich war mal wieder in der City unterwegs und habe festgestellt das ich dringend einen neuen Sattel benötige.


----------



## gtbiker (17. Mai 2015)

Quatsch, du brauchst keinen neuen Sattel.  Das Rad ist alt und Müll,  kauf dir ein neues Fahrrad,  fährt sich auch viel besser!  Den alten Bock würde ich dir abnehmen. 


Schön Bilder vom Italiener/Franzose/whateveritmightbeinreality zu sehen,  danke


----------



## synlos (17. Mai 2015)

Eher wechselhaft als schön, aber Hauptsache die Lunge durchgepustet!


----------



## opi13 (17. Mai 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (17. Mai 2015)

Hallo
So dolle war das Wetter heute nicht,könnt wärmer sein.
Wind ist auch doof.







Schönen Sonntag
Markus


----------



## onza98 (17. Mai 2015)

In der Rhön gab es Sonne...


----------



## Dean76 (17. Mai 2015)

msony schrieb:


> Hallo
> So dolle war das Wetter heute nicht,könnt wärmer sein.
> Wind ist auch doof.
> 
> ...



Hallo Markus!

Kann Ick och!





Gruß
Andre


----------



## Radsatz (17. Mai 2015)

msony schrieb:


> Hallo
> So dolle war das Wetter heute nicht,könnt wärmer sein.
> Wind ist auch doof.
> 
> ...




Wind sind die Berge des Ruhrpotts


----------



## ArSt (17. Mai 2015)

Auch bei uns war heute schönstes Radlwetter. Ich war nicht mit nem Klassiker unterwegs (mir reichts noch von letzter Woche!), hab aber zufällig einen, oder besser zwei, getroffen!



 
Ein forumsbekannter Jungracer auf klassischem Material mit seinem Trainer: 


 
Es grüßen Euch der Julian, Adrian und Armin!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (17. Mai 2015)

Cool,  wieder viele schöne Bilder 

Ich war heute auch unterwegs 



​


----------



## Nightstorm95 (18. Mai 2015)

Lt. Hinweisschild ...





... u. mit 324,4 km die längste künstliche Wasserstraße Deutschlands.

Gestern & heute - bei angenehmen Temperaturen ca. 150 km am Mittellandkanal - "straight ahead" u. zurück. Funktioniert tadellos u. nichts tut weh ...





... einfach ein verdammt gutes Bike.

Gruß, Max


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. Mai 2015)

Gestern hatte ich erst eine Abholung :





Und dann das schöne Wetter nochmal genossen 





Grüße Franky​


----------



## ArSt (19. Mai 2015)

Ah, jetzt weiß ich wo die neumodischen Daumis hinkommen. 
Liebe Grüße, Armin


----------



## flunderkoenig (19. Mai 2015)

Schon 2-3 Tage her, die erste Runde mit dem Pinnacle gedreht in Begleitung von 2 Freunden auf Breezer Lightning und GT Zaskar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. Mai 2015)

Bisschen groß, oder?


----------



## flunderkoenig (19. Mai 2015)

Wer ? Der Fahrer des Breezer?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. Mai 2015)

Der Rahmen des Fahrers des Kleins.


----------



## flunderkoenig (19. Mai 2015)

Für mein Empfinden passt er super. Es ist ein 22`Rahmen und ich bin 192cm gross.


----------



## bertel (19. Mai 2015)

Gestern mit dem Rennrad...und ich hatte ausnahmsweise die Kamera dabei 





Da kam ich her...





...und da wollte ich hin





Traumhafter Asphalt...





...und auch sonst eine sehr schöne Strecke





Zum Schluss gab es auch noch ein bißchen "Kultur" 









Und nochmal das Bike, bei dem mehr oder weniger nur der Rahmen klassisch ist


----------



## Captain_Secret (19. Mai 2015)

Sonntag Morgens Brötchen koofen...mim Jahrgang 93...






Sonntag Nachmittag Stelzbocktour durch die Altstadt...mim Jahrgang 91...
anschliessend ist um alten Saarlouiser Friedhof folgender Schnappschuss entstanden...






Gruss...Utze...


----------



## MacB (19. Mai 2015)

@bertel sehr geil! die Ravel sind super! waren letztes Jahr am 38er in Aubel Richtung Liège - richtig schön zu fahren


----------



## msony (19. Mai 2015)

Nabend
Immernoch ein Geometrietest,aber ein ziemlich geiler.
Schönen Abend noch.









Danke Claudia.
Markus


----------



## wtb_rider (19. Mai 2015)

wat soll das mit der Gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (20. Mai 2015)

Die kommt wieder raus Kay.


----------



## black-panther (20. Mai 2015)

Besser is' auch!


----------



## msony (20. Mai 2015)

Sagt der



































der Scott Gabel in ein GT einbaut.


----------



## black-panther (20. Mai 2015)

äh... touché 
Aber ich hatte die Originalgabel auch nie zur Verfügung.


----------



## rabbid (20. Mai 2015)

Nein, das Wetter war heute nachmittag nicht schön. Da nimmt man einmal das Yeti aus dem Büro für die Mittagsbesorgung und schon regnet es wie bekloppt. Jetzt rostet der Eimer bestimmt wieder


----------



## IHateRain (20. Mai 2015)

Mhmmm, black F.R.O.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (20. Mai 2015)

Düsseldorf richtung Kaiserswerth ?


----------



## Seven-Eleven (20. Mai 2015)

rabbid schrieb:


> Nein, das Wetter war heute nachmittag nicht schön. Da nimmt man einmal das Yeti aus dem Büro für die Mittagsbesorgung und schon regnet es wie bekloppt. Jetzt rostet der Eimer bestimmt wieder


Kenne die Stelle!
Da fahre ich auch oft wenn ich Touren in Richtung Kaiserswerth oder Duisburg fahre. Dürfte hinter dem Yachthafen sein.


----------



## rabbid (20. Mai 2015)

@Radsatz richtig. @Seven-Eleven noch richtiger  Ist mein Arbeitsweg. Einmal von der Stadt in Richtung Norden.

@IHateRain Danke! Am WE kommt hoffentlich endlich noch der schwarze XT Steuersatz rein


----------



## Humdy (20. Mai 2015)

War leider nicht heute, aber in diesem Monat.


----------



## msony (22. Mai 2015)

Tach
Schön wars heut im Pott.
Von Wattenscheid Leithe nach-

Bochum Weitmar
Bo		Dahlhausen
Wat	  Munscheid
Bo		Dahlhausen
Essen	Eiberg
Essen	Horst

Zurück über Wat Höntrop.

Hach wat is der Pott schön.



















Hoch,runter,hoch,runter.

Schöne Pfingsten

Markus


----------



## bertel (22. Mai 2015)

Heute ging es mal Richtung Tagebau...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (25. Mai 2015)

Classic Rennradrunde im Vogtland 



​


----------



## noka78 (25. Mai 2015)

...Grüße aus'm Grunewald

Kona Explosif und Bridgestone MB-1


----------



## dkh99 (25. Mai 2015)

Heute mit einem Freund zu ner Grunewald-Tour am ICC getroffen. Nach 3 km ist ihm sein supertolles 2.500 EUR Stadler Bike kaputt gegangen


----------



## Dean76 (25. Mai 2015)

Sehr schöne Bilder Norman!

Wie gern wäre ich heute dabei gewesen

Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo
Eine Runde um´s Städtchen.







Schönen Abend
Markus


----------



## Thias (27. Mai 2015)

Ich war gestern auch unterwegs. Es war zwar eher regnerisch, aber trotzdem irgendwie auch schön. (Die ganze Story gibts im YT  )


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (28. Mai 2015)

Gestern früh :





Und heute :





Kalt,  aber schön ​


----------



## gtbiker (28. Mai 2015)

Franky, ich sehe zwei gleiche Bilder? 





















Zwei geile Bikes in geiler Landschaft :-D


----------



## flunderkoenig (28. Mai 2015)

Am Bodensee war das Wetter auch schön heute. 
Nach dem Feierabend habe ich ne kleine Runde gedreht, einmal ums Dorf und mit Anlauf wider heim. 
Schön wars.


----------



## Rockyman (28. Mai 2015)

@flunderkoenig: Sehr schön, diese Farben im Kornfeld. Ist das ein KLEIN?

Etwas weiter südlich in der Zentralschweiz war es auch traumhaft schön heute!
Erste Ausfahrt mit meinem Neuzugang. Das erste Mal auf Titan unterwegs. Extrem leicht und geschmeidig.
Ist aber vom Aufbau her nix für dieses Forum...









Bikergruss


----------



## flunderkoenig (28. Mai 2015)

@Rockyman , ja ein Pinnacle in magenta. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/klein-pinnacle-aufbautread.748950/

da kannst du es anschauen wenn du magst.


----------



## mauricer (29. Mai 2015)

@Rockyman , würde das DEAN trotzdem gerne mal sehen!


----------



## Rockyman (29. Mai 2015)

mauricer schrieb:


> @Rockyman , würde das DEAN trotzdem gerne mal sehen!


Na da lass ich mich doch nicht 2 x bitten 
Moritz hat es so gewollt - also steinigt ihn wenn er das "Teufelszeug" heraufbeschwört 

Fangen wir mal moderat classisch/youngtimermässig an...
















Nun nähern wir uns den "Versündigungen" und können den Blick wegen der geilen Schweissnaht doch nicht abwenden 




Die ganze Wahrheit ist einfach nur brutal - eine Schändung ohnegleichen 




... und JA, es musste sein!!!  9,4 kg mit tauglicher Federung 




Also sollten uns das tolle Wetter und wunderbare Genussbilder milde stimmen.









Ich wünsche Euch schöne Feierabendrunden und einen guten Start ins Wochenende
Bikergruss,  Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meinereiner (30. Mai 2015)

Heute nach der Erwerbstätigkeit:



 

schönes Wochenende
&
happy trails


----------



## chriam (31. Mai 2015)

Mittags war es okay. Alos ab.....


 
MfG
Chris


----------



## msony (31. Mai 2015)

Guten Tag
Heute ist es etwas extrem stürmisch bei uns.





Son Mist.




(Alte Kornbrennerei Schulte Kemna/Weizenjunge.)










Schönen Sonntag
Markus


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (31. Mai 2015)

kein Radwetter in GE, aber andere Klassiker vor der Tür


----------



## msony (31. Mai 2015)

Sehr geil 
Da wär ich auch noch hin gefahren


----------



## Ianus (31. Mai 2015)

Eine Woche Molveno- bzw. Gardasee sind vorbei. Mit Familie und ganz ohne Rad. Knapp 1500 Bilder mit der DSLR und dem Handy gemacht. Drei mal stellvertretend.... 










 Und ein Zeichen am Himmel.





Ich liebe Italien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (1. Juni 2015)

Nabend






...und schönen Feierabend.
Markus


----------



## msony (1. Juni 2015)

Nochmal Nabend
Vorschau auf das uns bevorstehende Wetter.


----------



## msony (2. Juni 2015)

Guten Morgen

Stadtrunde Gelsenkirchen / Herne













Gruss Markus


----------



## Radsatz (2. Juni 2015)

Immer neue impressionen vom Pott


----------



## flunderkoenig (2. Juni 2015)

Heute auf dem Weg zur Arbeit.

Onboard Cam


----------



## Radsatz (2. Juni 2015)

Aha aussage kräftiges Bild


----------



## Ianus (2. Juni 2015)

Kleine Hausrunde... 35km.


----------



## user666 (2. Juni 2015)

In G7armisch wars auch schön heut- die Ruhe vor dem Sturm..




















Habs heut erst abgeholt, das Longus
Ist fast Neu


----------



## Ianus (2. Juni 2015)

Der Zirkus ist ja bald wieder vorbei.  Nur nächstes WE.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (2. Juni 2015)

Von den letzten Tagen ;-)













Grüße Franky​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## user666 (2. Juni 2015)

Man, Franky, wie kannst Du dich nur immer wieder entscheiden, welches Rad Du nimmst?
Ich würd ausflippen


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (2. Juni 2015)

Oh das stimmt,  ich überlege manches mal schon während der Arbeit ;-)


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (3. Juni 2015)

Schönen Abend aus dem Erzgebirge 





Grüsse Doreen und Franky​


----------



## IHateRain (3. Juni 2015)

1. "zarte Runde" heute; das Rantasten 








Grüße
Michael


----------



## schnitzeljagt (3. Juni 2015)

Hamburg. Heute. Abends.   *Love*	

Der Mic


----------



## chouca (4. Juni 2015)

user666 schrieb:


> In G7armisch wars auch schön heut- die Ruhe vor dem Sturm..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



super Bild!



liegt bei Euch noch viel Schnee - und ich wollte nächstes WE ins Schüsselkar fahren...


----------



## user666 (4. Juni 2015)

Nee, das sollte schon gehen. Ist ganz schön warm jetzt, das taut schon einiges weg.

Do konscht a mal schaun:
http://wank.panomax.de/


----------



## Ianus (4. Juni 2015)

Sonnenaufgang, geniale 15°C und kein Mensch unterwegs .... nuja, fast keiner.


----------



## msony (4. Juni 2015)

Moin
Erste Ausfahrt.
Kerstin auf Herkules.







Gruss Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (4. Juni 2015)

Heute war ich tatsächlich mal wieder mit nem Klassiker unterwegs, hab' aber keinen anderen getroffen.  Der Adrian war sicher auf seinem neuen Longus unterwegs. 





Ist schon manchmal Glücksache, worauf die kleine Knipse fokussiert. 
In Garmisch war heute tote Hose, kommt keiner mehr rein,  außer Schandis und Radler!




Man beachte unten die leeren Straßen!
Bei einem sehr schönen, urigen Radlladen habe ich auch vorbei geschaut: velo-gap.de




Da werden die Räder auf Teppich abgestellt, wie im Wohnzimmer! Der Peter hatte heute natürlich frei.
So wohnt man noch (zum Teil) in Garmisch: 





Gleich um die Ecke:





In Eschenlohe, beim Brückenwirt, ist es heute auch sehr ruhig gewesen:





Oha, was will der denn hier? 




Der muss irgendwie durchgeschlüpft sein.  Seiner Ausrüstung nach zu urteilen (sehr großer Rucksack, den darf er hier zurzeit nicht zeigen!), will der noch 20km nach Garmisch gehen.
Ich glaube, in den nächsten Tagen wird es bei uns noch ruhiger (die Schandis in ihrer dunklen Kluft, haben's nicht so mit den Bergen). Finde ich toll, bei dem Wetter! 

Es grüßt Euch der Armin!


----------



## user666 (4. Juni 2015)

Richtig Armin- Longus Time..
Das wir uns nicht gesehen haben??
Die ersten Wolken ziehen schon auf über Garmisch..


----------



## user666 (5. Juni 2015)

Mit demselben Bild geht's weiter- nur ein paar Stunden später:





5:45Uhr: Aufbruch zum "Almdorf Eng" im Karwendelgebirge.
Und zwar mit dem Marin- im Zuge des anstehenden Großevents sollten die Straßen ja schön leer sein

Und das waren sie, so konnte ich es mit Polizei-Eskorte auf der Bundesstraße richtig knacken lassen
Vorbei an Klais; Krün und Wallgau dann die erste kurze Verschnaufpause:




Blick in den Taleinschnitt, an dessen Ende das Almdorf liegt.

Nun weiter nach Hinterriss. Dort gibt es ca. 2 Häuser, eine Kneipe und- ein Museum...





Immer dem Flussverlauf folgend geht es ein Weilchen dahin (Bergauf..), bis man auf den "Großen Ahornboden" trifft.
Eine große, flache Grünfläche, auf welcher in ziemlich regelmäßigen Abständen nur Ahornbäume stehen.
Wer die so schön gepflanzt hat weiß ich auch nicht







Da hinten ist auch schon das alte Almdorf:








Hier ist noch alles so wie es mal war, bevor es so wurde wie es jetzt ist.





Jetzt ers ma was spachteln- und wie immer: Buttermilch- hmm





Nach einem kurzem Päuschen begab ich mich wieder auf den Rückweg.
Da es nun 30km nur Bergab ging, gibt's hier keine Fotos



Aber zurück auf der Bundesstraße gabs eine Überraschung:




Das ganze über ca. 10km

Die 200 Polizisten von heut morgen haben inzwischen einen tollen (und bestimmt sauteuren) Zaun aufgestellt. Wie nett! Wieviel Mäuler man in den Slums dieser Erde für die Kosten des Gipfels wohl stopfen könnte






....


Und dann war ich auch schon wieder daheim. 5h Fahrzeit und




124km

Reicht für heut- mal sehn was ich morgen mach

Gruß
Adrian


----------



## msony (5. Juni 2015)

Hallo
34 Grad heute im Pott,aber bei euch bestimmt auch.
Beim Radfahren aber noch ganz angenehm.





Schönes Wochenende
Markus


----------



## user666 (5. Juni 2015)

ArSt schrieb:


> Oha, was will der denn hier?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Armin, da hast Du ja jemand richtig berühmten getroffen: ein B-Promi sozusagen


----------



## ArSt (5. Juni 2015)

Habe ich heute auch schon gesehen. So lange wieder gute Toyoshige schon unterwegs ist, hat der gestern die Strecke nach Garmisch locker noch gemacht.  Ich glaube, dass ist ein ganz netter Wanderer und ich wünsche ihm, dass die Leute die er auf seinem Weg noch trifft, genauso nett sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetiman (6. Juni 2015)

Auch ein schönes Motiv für den Frieden (leider hat mein Handy wohl etwas im Trikot gelitten).


----------



## user666 (6. Juni 2015)

Nach einem kurzen Gewitter am Morgen hatten wir heut wieder top Wetter!
Also raus in die Natur! Aber nicht mit dem Rad- mir tut der Hintern noch weh..

Zu Fuß zur Höllentalangerhütte durch die Höllentalklamm!

Von Hammersbach aus erreicht man, nach gut einer Stunde gekraxel, die Eingangshütte zur Klamm:





Hier hat sich im Laufe der Zeit der Fluss, welcher von den umliegenden Bergflanken gespeist wird, in den Fels gegraben.
Der Mensch hat daraus eine nette Attraktion gemacht.

Ich lasse mal Bilder sprechen!

























Gut 45min braucht man durch die Klamm.
Am Klammende liegt sogar noch Schnee!






Und wieder eine halbe Stunde weiter ist man dann am Talkessel, dem "Anger" angelangt.
Die Antenne da oben ist übrigens die Zugspitze. Gar nicht mehr weit? 7h noch, laut Wegweiser..
Und da ist man ja auch schon 2,5h bis hierher unterwegs..






Oh- hört Ihr das?
Kommt da ein Hubschrauber?
.
.
Ah, ein Transporthubschrauber.





Und was will der hier oben abladen









Oha.





Einen Bagger..
Denn hier oben wird kräftig gebaut!
So sieht eine Alpine Baustelle aus:





Den Hubi hab ich beim Bau der Ehrwalder Alm schon mal gesehen:




Ein Schweizer Team, dass extra für solche Einsätze anreist.
Ein Mordsgerät ist das- die 2 Rotoren drehen sich entgegengesetzt. Bei Normal Null hebt das Teil 7 Tonnen, hier oben auf knapp 2000m immer noch 5 Tonnen. Als der die Maschinen gestartet hat, sind uns die Ohren abgefallen (wir stehen übrigens rechts am Bildrand, der kleine Julian und ich)

So sah die alte Höllentalangerhütte aus:






Und so soll die Neue "Hütte" dann aussehen 'räusper'





Ach ja- einen Schaulustigen hab ich noch getroffen:





Was der wohl über den ganzen Lärm und Dreck denkt












Heim gings dann wieder auf demselben Weg, also bitte alle Bilder noch mal von unten nach oben anschaun

Adrian

Achso- ein besonderer Dank gilt meinen treuen Bergschuhen, die mich nun mehr seit 6 Jahren und geschätzten 35000- 40000 Höhenmetern begleitet haben. Danke Jungs!


----------



## stefan9113 (6. Juni 2015)

wunderschöne Einblicke, da kann ich heut nicht mithalten, schön hast Du es da bei Dir.











viele Grüße Stefan


----------



## user666 (6. Juni 2015)

Dafür hab ich kein Slingshot
Möchte echt mal wissen, wie sich das fährt.


----------



## stefan9113 (6. Juni 2015)

vollkommen Streßfrei


----------



## user666 (6. Juni 2015)

A propos vollkommen Stressfrei


----------



## Deleted 30552 (6. Juni 2015)

Kosten von 360 Millionen Euro für ein Wochenende


----------



## Fischland (6. Juni 2015)

...wenn Das nicht ist, ist was anderes. Und die Kohle ist auch wech....... Ja, ich weiß bin kein Weltverbesserer u. nicht hip...egal.


----------



## user666 (7. Juni 2015)

Es stehen nur so "wenige" Polizisten da, um die Demonstranten nicht zu provozieren- und man wird provoziert, glaubt mir.
In den Nebenstraßen aber sieht die Sache anders aus. Da stehen die Einsatzkräfte massenweise in Reih und Glied auf Abruf bereit.
Da wird Dir Himmelhörner Angst, wenn Du die schwarze Front siehst. Und es laufen auch Zivile Polizisten im Demonstrationszug mit- die unterscheiden sich nur von den Demonstranten durch das durchsichtige Kabel, das vom Nacken zum Ohr verläuft

Heute geht Herr Obama zum Weißwurscht-Frühstück mit der Angie nach Krün. Mir wärs lieber, die würden hier mal klingeln- dann könnten wir beim Sonntagsei mal die wirklichen Probleme des kleinen Mannes besprechen

Oh- das hat mir gut gefallen





Und seht mal hier,




Mein Longus


----------



## Radsatz (7. Juni 2015)

Der schiebt das Rad von der falschen Seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (7. Juni 2015)

Falsche Jahreszeit...







Windräder sind doch irgendwie alle gleich.


----------



## Thias (7. Juni 2015)

Letzten Montag irgendwo am Tremalzopass über dem Gardasee:




Ich muss da dringend nochmal hin...

Edit:
Ich hab mich dazu "durchgerungen" einen kleinen Tourenbericht in meinen Aufbaufaden zu posten, wen's interessiert.


----------



## stefan9113 (7. Juni 2015)

Klasse Bild 

ich hab auch noch eins von heute


----------



## Ianus (7. Juni 2015)

Thias schrieb:


> Ich muss da dringend nochmal hin...



Ich muß da mindestens 1x im Jahr hin. Leider ca. 200km bzw. 2 Stunden zu weit weg, sonst würde ich da womöglich jedes längere Wochenende hinfahren.


----------



## opi13 (7. Juni 2015)

stefan9113 schrieb:


>




oh , er fährt wieder


----------



## stefan9113 (7. Juni 2015)

zu warm zum laufen Thomas, der Fahrtwind kühlt besser


----------



## Thias (7. Juni 2015)

Ich hab mich dazu "durchgerungen" einen kleinen Tourenbericht in meinen Aufbaufaden zu posten, wen's interessiert.


----------



## Raze (7. Juni 2015)

Thias schrieb:


> Letzten Montag irgendwo am Tremalzopass über dem Gardasee:
> 
> Ich muss da dringend nochmal hin...



Das ist gleich nach dem ersten Tunnel. Respekt, dass Du mit dem schönen Rad da hochgeritten bist und danke für den tollen Tourenbericht  

Die Wanderstrecke war mir neu


----------



## msony (8. Juni 2015)

Guten Morgen und guten Wochenstart.
Gestern Mittag in Herten(Ewaldsee),danach durch den Emscherbruch.
Einfach schön dort.





Gruss Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stephan Weniger (8. Juni 2015)

Die Schweizer Jungs haben vor ca. 7 Jahren am Donnersberg in RLP die Antennenspitze am Fernsehturm gewechselt. War damals sehr imposant  .

Viele Grüße,

Stephan


----------



## gtbiker (9. Juni 2015)

Aufgrund akutem Fahrradmangels zu Fuß unterwegs gewesen, das Wetter war toll!

Alles nass aber schön frische Luft und niemand unterwegs.




Bisserl Nebel und dusteres Licht gehört dazu, da kommt Freude auf.




So gings dahin Richtung Albtrauf. Ziel war der Konradfels, Teil eines gut erhaltenen Vulkanstiels in der sonst so karbonatischen Lithologie der Schwäbischen Alb.




Da ist er, rechts im Bild.




Und das Gestein sieht so aus:




Oben wars auch nass aber die Aussicht ins Tal war trotzdem schön.




Riffstotzen wohin das Auge blickt.




Die Papierfabrik Scheufelen in Lenningen, wertvoller Arbeitgeber in den zu anfangs bettelarmen Zeiten der Besiedlung des Talschlusses. Möglich wurde dies nur durch eine der wasserreichsten Regionen des Nordrandes der Alb. Hier treten in auf einem Gebiet von nur wenigen Quadratkilometern "unzählige" starke Quellen zu Tage. 




Blick zum Hörnle des Teckberges, siehe auch BIKE 06/2015 Interview mit Manuel Fumic. Dort wildert er oftmal herum und trainiert für die Worldcups.




Wimmelbild des lokalen Bauhofs. Wer findet den lässigen Radfahrer?




Dann gings zurück, an sich sattfressenden Weinbergschnecken und mäusejagenden Turmfalken vorbei.








In diesem Sinne, Adieu, machts gut, das nächste mal hoffentlich wieder mit Radlbildern.


----------



## msony (9. Juni 2015)

Sehr cool Tewje


----------



## user666 (9. Juni 2015)

Ich mags auch draußen, so kurz nach dem Regen
Ich finde nur den lässigen Radfahrer nicht
Nur den lästigen Radladerfahrer


----------



## Fischland (10. Juni 2015)

....ick seh nur `nen lässigen RADLADER.


----------



## black-panther (10. Juni 2015)

Ich seh' ihn auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (10. Juni 2015)

War nur eine kleine Konzentrationsübung, den Radfahrer gibt es nicht


----------



## black-panther (10. Juni 2015)

PAH!


----------



## user666 (10. Juni 2015)

Zoomen lohnt sich trotzdem..


----------



## Fischland (10. Juni 2015)

...sagte ich doch. hi hi


----------



## gtbiker (10. Juni 2015)

Den kleinen Chinesen hatte ich übersehen


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (12. Juni 2015)

erste Runde gerollt. Fährt echt schön und wird jetzt definitiv wieder ordentlich bewegt. Keine Ahnung warum es bei Schrotter lag.


----------



## Radsatz (12. Juni 2015)

Da ich mit dem 28" DB  hier umgesiedelt wurde

 zeig ich nur das Wetter war aber mit dem Overdrive unterwegs


----------



## mauricer (13. Juni 2015)




----------



## Ianus (13. Juni 2015)

Morgens ist einfach die schönste Zeit zum Radeln...... und zum Fotografieren.


----------



## Nightstorm95 (14. Juni 2015)

_"Seine letzten Sommertage"_ - vor wenigen Tagen _(z. T. Affenhitze über 30 Grad)_ erneut auf der Suche nach dem richtigen Licht ...

















... auch ein weiterer Backdrop für das letztendl. Shooting ist fix !
Besitze den originalen 92er Alu-Saurier seit 2008; im Spätherbst geht er definitiv in Rente.

cheers, Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raze (14. Juni 2015)

Ianus schrieb:


> Morgens ist einfach die schönste Zeit zum ......



Bestimmt nicht Radeln, da fallen mir spontan gleich 3 bessere Sachen ein 

razederheute21.52uhrinderdämmerungmitdembergradheimgekommenist


----------



## user666 (15. Juni 2015)

Wochenende-Wetter war nicht so der Bringer hier an den Alpen. Tagsüber zwar schön, die Quittung gabs dann dafür Abends, in Form von Unwettern.


----------



## IHateRain (15. Juni 2015)

Einen guten Start in die [email protected] 





Grüße
Michael


----------



## Ben Sarotti (15. Juni 2015)

Gestern war ich mit etwas neuerem Gerät unterwegs, Wetter ist zur Zeit aber nicht so dolle hier. 













Schöne Grüße aus dem Norden

Johannes


----------



## Fischland (16. Juni 2015)

....schönes Teil... aber classic Bike ? (der Rahmen, ja)


----------



## asco1 (16. Juni 2015)

kleine Tour am letzten Wochenende.


----------



## nutallabrot (16. Juni 2015)

Schmausenbuck, da hätten wir und fast über den Weg fahren können ;-)


----------



## chouca (16. Juni 2015)

dachte doch, dass ich die Griffe schonmal gesehen habe...


----------



## asco1 (17. Juni 2015)

@ nutallabrot: schade - aber das wird sicher nicht die letzte Runde von uns gewesen sein - das nächste Mal sag ich vorher bescheid, vllt. kriegen wir ja auch 'ne größere Classic-Truppe aus der Umgebung zusammen

@chouca: Griffe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chouca (17. Juni 2015)

@asco1 der Fels unter den weißen Flecken im Hintergrund


----------



## chouca (17. Juni 2015)

Classicrunde im Schmausenbuck klingt gut.


----------



## wunbock (18. Juni 2015)




----------



## Mathes66 (18. Juni 2015)

@wunbock - Angeber 






Spaß beiseite - Traumhaft


----------



## user666 (26. Juni 2015)

Viele grüße von der Großglockner hochalpenstraße!
Hier auf 2300m Höhe:


----------



## Stahlpabst (27. Juni 2015)

Gestern abend 19Uhr...Critical Mass in Hamburg am Planetarium.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (28. Juni 2015)

[


----------



## Dean76 (28. Juni 2015)

Heute mal mit der Familie klassisch unterwegs gewesen!





Gruß
Andre


----------



## msony (28. Juni 2015)

Moin
Vom Wochenende

Ruhrtal









Pool in Essen Kray






Gruss Markus


----------



## Mathes66 (28. Juni 2015)

Kleine Mittagsrunde mit der Familie.


----------



## opi13 (28. Juni 2015)

Nightstorm95 schrieb:


> auf der Suche nach dem richtigen Licht ...



das unterscheidet dich von den RADFAHRERN, die suchen den ultimativen Trail  - um Spass zu haben und nicht um zu ....


----------



## Lamima (29. Juni 2015)

Ich war gestern in Dubai oder so 
Wer errät wo ich war?


----------



## IHateRain (29. Juni 2015)

Einen guten Start in die [email protected] 





Grüße
Michael


----------



## Radsatz (29. Juni 2015)

Lamima schrieb:


> Ich war gestern in Dubai oder so
> Wer errät wo ich war?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 399981



Wietze bei Hannover Erdölmuseum


----------



## Lamima (29. Juni 2015)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Wietze bei Hannover Erdölmuseum



Nein  In etwa 370km davon entfernt


----------



## msony (29. Juni 2015)

Dallas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horster_Schwabe (29. Juni 2015)

Lamima schrieb:


> Nein  In etwa 370km davon entfernt




steht doch aufm Schild: Stockstadt


----------



## Mathes66 (29. Juni 2015)

Ne, tippe auf hessisches Ried.



Edit: Stimmt Stockstadt, eben gerade gesehen.


----------



## Lamima (29. Juni 2015)

Horster_Schwabe schrieb:


> steht doch aufm Schild: Stockstadt


Wer lesen kann ich klar im Vorteil  Aber ist schon interessant was man mit/durch ein wenig radfahren so um Umkreis alles entdeckt.


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (29. Juni 2015)

Lamima schrieb:


> Aber ist schon interessant was man mit/durch ein wenig radfahren so um Umkreis alles entdeckt.



hab mal ein Jahr in MIL gearbeitet...schöne Gegend da unten...


----------



## Radsatz (29. Juni 2015)

Horster_Schwabe schrieb:


> steht doch aufm Schild: Stockstadt


Na gut wenn man in das Bild reinkriecht,wie bei einer neuen presentation eine Biks um das Haar in der Suppe zu finden


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (29. Juni 2015)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Na gut wenn man in das Bild reinkriecht,wie bei einer neuen presentation eine Biks um das Haar in der Suppe zu finden



jetzt kann ich hier ein Mal glänzen und dann kommst du daher...


----------



## Radsatz (29. Juni 2015)

Horster_Schwabe schrieb:


> jetzt kann ich hier ein Mal glänzen und dann kommst du daher...



Für die Geschmackspolizei gibt ein Landschaftsbild nix her


----------



## BikingDevil (29. Juni 2015)

Abends ist´s am schönsten (wenn keiner mehr unterwegs ist)...


----------



## Martin31008 (29. Juni 2015)

Doch, die Mücken sind unterwegs. 

Die Parkbank gibt's aber nur einmal in Deutschland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetiman (29. Juni 2015)

...zudem darfst das Rad nur anders herum an die Bank anlehnen...

Steht dick aufm Schild drauf.


----------



## BikingDevil (30. Juni 2015)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Doch, die Mücken sind unterwegs.
> 
> Die Parkbank gibt's aber nur einmal in Deutschland.



Richtig!
Zu den Mücken - darfst nicht zuuu lange stehen bleiben, ne...


----------



## BikingDevil (30. Juni 2015)

Yetiman schrieb:


> ...zudem darfst das Rad nur anders herum an die Bank anlehnen...
> 
> Steht dick aufm Schild drauf.



Immer gegen den Strom...


----------



## user666 (30. Juni 2015)

Stimmt- Abends ist´s am schönsten!
Während Garmisch unten schon im Zwielicht liegt, erwischt man hier oben am Eibsee in 1000m höhe noch ein paar Sonnenstrahlen.







Die Schatten werden dementsprechend lang







Aber die Berge sehen Abends und morgens einfach am schönsten aus!







Und: woran erkennst Du, dass du richtig gut gepumt hast, hier hoch?
Die Fliegen schlecken deinen Schweiß vom Lenkerband





Die Woche sollen ja nun noch bis zu 37° werden- wird der Körper dann eigentlich noch von einer Wärmebildkamera erfasst

Nachdenkliche Grüße

Adrian


----------



## opi13 (30. Juni 2015)




----------



## Captain_Secret (2. Juli 2015)

war de Utze endlich ma widda mit da Mama radfahren...ne...
unn schon hat er en Plattfuß... 
da de Tour schon fast zu Ende war...kurz vor der Eisdiele...is de Mama schnell heimgeradelt...
hat de Schattenbasis-Renntransporter geholt(damit de faul Utze net die 900 Meter nach Hause schieben musste),
ab heim auffe Shadowbase...Rad getauscht unn dann wieder in de City en Bananensplit killen...ne...
so ham de beiden Zwillen heut ma Auslauf gehabt...
unn de Utze bei 38° natürlich auch...  



 

 

 

scheiss Sommer...ne...
wette zu stark vorne gebremst unn es Ventil abgerissen bei der elenden Hitze... 
kleiner Insider...höhö...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dynatechrider (4. Juli 2015)

Vor einer Woche in der Nähe von Reutte.








Beste Grüße aus Mainhatten


----------



## Humdy (4. Juli 2015)

Sauhitze! Abkühlung tut gut!


----------



## Dean76 (4. Juli 2015)

Schöne Bilder und auch eine schöne Gegend Wolfgang!

Ach ja, und ein schönes Rocky

Gruß
Andre


----------



## asco1 (5. Juli 2015)

kleine Runde vorgestern abend


----------



## chriam (5. Juli 2015)

Heute mal mitten in ein Naturschauspiel geraten, verrückt.


 

 
MfG
Chris


----------



## Radsatz (5. Juli 2015)

asco1 schrieb:


> kleine Runde vorgestern abend


Classic ?
Custom ?


----------



## asco1 (5. Juli 2015)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Classic ?
> Custom ?


Classic-Custom.


----------



## msony (5. Juli 2015)

Hallo
Heute mal fix was abgeholt.
Kerstin ging mir schon monatelang damit auf´n Senkel.






Es ist zwar kein MTB,aber alt ist es allemal.






Schönen Sonntag

Markus


----------



## Stadtkind (5. Juli 2015)

Geiles "Rally Design" für Angeber, mit den Kotfahnen als I Tüpfelchen. Voll cool eigentlich.


----------



## IHateRain (6. Juli 2015)

Einen kühlen Start in die Woche @All 





Beste Grüße
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (6. Juli 2015)

msony schrieb:


> Hallo
> Heute mal fix was abgeholt.
> Kerstin ging mir schon monatelang damit auf´n Senkel.
> 
> ...



jetzt fehlt nur noch ne Sturmglocke und ein NRW  Wimpel alternativ ein Fuchsschwanz


----------



## stefan9113 (6. Juli 2015)

ein schönes Yeti

ich war auch mal wieder draußen ....












viele Grüße Stefan


----------



## Thias (6. Juli 2015)

@stefan9113 Das erste Bild ist ja mal der Hammer. Was mach ich mir direkt in meine Background-Sammlung.
(Ich muss soo dringend mal mein FSR ferig bekommen...)


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (7. Juli 2015)

Moin 
Heute mal nach den vielen Fatbikekilometern mal wieder klassisch auf die Arbeit 



​


----------



## user666 (7. Juli 2015)

Zeig doch mal die Fat-Maschine hier
Ist ja auch irgendwie Klassisch


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (7. Juli 2015)

Nee , lieber nicht , die kicken mich aus dem Forum :-(


----------



## user666 (7. Juli 2015)

Na hoffentlich sehen sie es dann bald auf der Startseite von MTB-News.de


----------



## chriam (7. Juli 2015)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> ein schönes Yeti
> 
> ich war auch mal wieder draußen ....
> 
> ...


Sorry für meine Unwissenheit aber was ist den das für eine Kurbel???
Klasse Rad.

MfG
Chris


----------



## Thias (7. Juli 2015)

Specialized strongarm forged.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (9. Juli 2015)

Das Rad befindet sich ja noch im Aufbau, und durfte deshalb nur mal kurz auf den Balkon .









Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (9. Juli 2015)

Auch Balkon, aber ohne Geländer 



​


----------



## kalihalde (9. Juli 2015)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Auch Balkon, aber ohne Geländer
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Schönes Bild, @SYN-CROSSIS . Wenn Du Dich bitte mal wegen meiner Rollenanfrage melden würdest, könnte ich ja vielleicht demnächst auch mal eine Ausfahrt wagen


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (9. Juli 2015)

Oh je, noch etwas verbummelt


----------



## Ianus (11. Juli 2015)




----------



## sorgini (11. Juli 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IHateRain (11. Juli 2015)

Klasse Bilder


----------



## sorgini (12. Juli 2015)




----------



## tigern (12. Juli 2015)

Schön genug zum Fahren


----------



## IHateRain (13. Juli 2015)

Einen guten Start in die Woche 





Michael


----------



## msony (17. Juli 2015)

Hallo
Gerstern mal ein Tag ohne Regen.





Schönes Wochenende


----------



## SimplonDotNet (19. Juli 2015)




----------



## msony (21. Juli 2015)

Heute mal wieder in meiner Heimtstadt unterwegs.
Wattenscheid im Ruhrpott.





Total drückendes Wetter und noch ne Erkältung.









Kollege und ich konnten sogar noch ein Bike vor seinem sicheren Einstampfen vom Schrott retten.





Gruss Markus


----------



## Radsatz (21. Juli 2015)

Markus einer der wenigen hier der der mit seinen rädern unterwegs ist würde anderen auch gut tun
kann meine touren leider hier nicht posten da mit 28" DB unterwegs


----------



## msony (21. Juli 2015)

28zoll
Na und?
Ich poste auch Fotos vom Tandem
Wat solls?


----------



## Radsatz (21. Juli 2015)

Na denn letzte Fr 30 Grad,auch in SH gibs Täler und die Woche davor Holsteiner Auenland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (21. Juli 2015)

Schön
Den Rahmen hätte ich mal behalten sollen
Für mich bisher der schönste 28 kommt  gut


----------



## Radsatz (21. Juli 2015)

Aber unerwünscht die 28 " hier im Forum sch... egal


----------



## Martin31008 (21. Juli 2015)

Uups, Falsche Seite


----------



## mauricer (21. Juli 2015)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Aber unerwünscht die 28 " hier im Forum sch... egal



Man man Gerd. Unerwünscht ist höchstens dein ständiger, schnoddriger Ton. Die Pacer zeigt doch auch jeder oder was soll das mit "28 unerwünscht"...was willst du eigentlich???


----------



## msony (23. Juli 2015)

Nach Monaten mal wieder mit gefahren.

Was sagt mir das.

Ich brauche nicht jede Woche ein Neues,sondern mal stehenlassen und wieder drauf freuen.


----------



## mubi (23. Juli 2015)

.


----------



## msony (23. Juli 2015)

Ganz ehrlich.
Hatte ich ne schwarze drauf,aber mir gefällt der Kontrasrt so besser,
Aber ich schraub mal die schwarze für Fotos drauf.


----------



## Radsatz (23. Juli 2015)

msony schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich.
> Hatte ich ne schwarze drauf,aber mir gefällt der Kontrasrt so besser,
> Aber ich schraub mal die schwarze für Fotos drauf.



Und der nächste will eine in Schottenmuster


----------



## noka78 (25. Juli 2015)

gestern da...


 

heute hier...


 

Grüße
Norman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wunbock (26. Juli 2015)




----------



## Thias (26. Juli 2015)

Slickrock? Sehr schön.


----------



## synlos (26. Juli 2015)

Endlich mal wieder im Sattel...


----------



## ArSt (26. Juli 2015)

Nach dem letzten Wochende (unter anderem mit dem Thias ) stellte sich bei mir eine gewisse Müdigkeit, was das Radeln betrifft, ein. Heute war es aber, im Gegensatz zu den Tagen davor, endlich mal wieder nicht so heiß und schwül. Ich nutzte die Gelegenheit für eine kleine Bergfahrt und um auch mal einen anderen Reifen auszuprobieren.













Der Reifen ist ja richtig gut, beim Bremsen lange nicht so ein Rumgeeiere wie mit meinen sonstigen Leichtbauslicks. Und die alten Bremsen brauchen sich hinter keiner Scheibenbremse verstecken! 
Einzig bergauf merke ich deutlich die 6 Kilo mehr zu meinen anderen Rädern.  Ja ich weiß, ich bin halt nicht der Stärkste. 

Es grüßt Euch lachend der Armin!


----------



## Ianus (26. Juli 2015)

Das Rad sieht top aus Armin. Lediglich der klobige Sattel ist jetzt nicht so mein Ding.


----------



## ArSt (26. Juli 2015)

Hast schon recht, ist aber, bis auf die Mäntel, orschinal aus dem Laden.  Diesen Sattel hat Paul Lange von 1990 bis 1993(?) auf diesen Rädern verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (27. Juli 2015)

Hi Armin,

schön! Jetzt durfte es ja doch mal raus 

Liebe Grüße
Chris


----------



## ArSt (27. Juli 2015)

Hallo Chris! 

Irgendwie hat es mich gewurmt, an einem Rad einen schönen Mantel zu verbauen und nicht zu wissen wie der sich fährt. Und da ich in den letzten Wochen genug Litespeed gefahren bin, musste jetzt doch mal mein einziger wall hanger aus dem dunklen Keller. Muss man vielleicht auch so sehen wie der Markus: 


msony schrieb:


> Nach Monaten mal wieder mit gefahren.
> Ich brauche nicht jede Woche ein Neues, sondern mal stehenlassen und wieder drauf freuen.



LG Armin


----------



## noka78 (27. Juli 2015)

mal bisl urban flair aus Berlin ;-)




neue Wohnbebauung direkt am neuen Gleisdreieckpark...Bahnrelikte  und Lokschuppen wurden erhalten und in die Konzeption integriert...

Grüße
Norman


----------



## Radsatz (27. Juli 2015)

Absulut nicht 17 Grad und Nieselregen was solls einfach raus


----------



## Martin31008 (27. Juli 2015)

Hannover hat es heute auch den ganzen Tag geregnet, trotzdem nach Feierabend eine 20 km Runde am Mittellandkanal lang gemacht…


----------



## Radsatz (27. Juli 2015)

Rüttelpiste  hast ja dicke pellen drauf


----------



## Martin31008 (27. Juli 2015)

Ja, federt ganz gut. Sind 2,35er Big Apple Übergangsweise hatte ich noch rum fliegen


----------



## noocelo (27. Juli 2015)

ohne funkgerät?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (27. Juli 2015)

Heute:





Am Samstag:





Klopft da der Herbst schon sachte an?​


----------



## noocelo (28. Juli 2015)

ne, photoshop.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (28. Juli 2015)

Schenkelklopfer....


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (28. Juli 2015)

​


----------



## msony (30. Juli 2015)

Hallo
Noch von letzter Woche.
Freitag.
Eier mit Speck in Viersen.
Ich bin mit dem Auto  und Gepäck vorgefahren,die anderen mit dem Rad nachgekommen.









Und hier mal kurz vor dem grossen Gewitter.






Gruesse


----------



## sorgini (31. Juli 2015)




----------



## IHateRain (1. August 2015)

Klasse Bild, Florian 

Gestern Ausfahrt mit Gästen:


----------



## Ianus (1. August 2015)

sorgini schrieb:


>



Wo ist das?


----------



## sorgini (1. August 2015)

Ianus schrieb:


> Wo ist das?



Hallo Jörg, das ist auf dem Inndamm bei Nußdorf Richtung Kufstein/A.

LG

Flo


----------



## Ianus (1. August 2015)

Dankeschön  Ist die Strecke auch mit einem Crosser machbar? Das was man so sieht wäre es eigentlich optimal.


----------



## sorgini (1. August 2015)

Ianus schrieb:


> Dankeschön  Ist die Strecke auch mit einem Crosser machbar? Das was man so sieht wäre es eigentlich optimal.



Aber logo, die Strecke is so ziemlich mit jeder Art von Rad machbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (1. August 2015)

Hallo Jörg!

Ich bin mit meinen Pacer 2007, ca. 90km bei strömenden Regen, von Innsbruck nach Kufstein gefahren: Sehr schöne Strecke, ideal für einen Crosser! 







Es grüßt Euch der Armin!


----------



## Ianus (1. August 2015)

Muß ich mal in Angriff nehmen.....


----------



## Huelse (1. August 2015)




----------



## synlos (1. August 2015)




----------



## mubi (1. August 2015)

.


----------



## ArSt (2. August 2015)

Der dortige Spiderman ist auch ganz schön alt, mittlerweile um die 80. 
Die Tour war eine wunderschöne, fünftägige Radwanderung von Innsbruck nach Passau, immer am Inn entlang. Am ersten Tag hat's durchgehend geregnet, danach war aber nur bestes Wetter.
Die in Österreich überdachten Holzbrücken wurden als willkommene Pause im Trockenen gerne genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (2. August 2015)

Kleine Runde zum Abschluss des WE.



MPI für Biophysikalische Chemie, dort arbeitet Stefan Hell. 



Schon relativ dunkel im Wald...


----------



## Ben Sarotti (2. August 2015)

Bei mir wars auch dunkel im Wald....




... raus aus dem Wald gabs dann kleine und große Tiere bei bestem Wetter zu sehn.













Mit dem Rad war ich ja schon ewig nicht los. 









Mit besten Grüßen aus dem Norden

Johannes


----------



## oppede (3. August 2015)

Kleine Bike runde um den Schluchsee mit der besseren hälfte


----------



## noocelo (3. August 2015)

schöner name für ein fahrrad.


----------



## IHateRain (5. August 2015)

Ein Crêpe bei der Einkehr mit Junior war das I-Tüpfelchen einer gelungenen 1. Ausfahrt


----------



## Horst Link (7. August 2015)

Hallo Radfahrer, hier ein paar Eindrücke aus dem Norden der Insel Rügen. Der Küstenwald dort ist traumhaft zu fahren und bietet jederzeit die Möglichkeit sich gen Strand fallen zu lassen und sich in Fluten zu stürzen. Genau das richtige im Sommer.




Küstenwald Rügen by ultrahorst, on Flickr




Küstenwache by ultrahorst, on Flickr




Sunset Ibis by ultrahorst, on Flickr




Fahrrad im Wald by ultrahorst, on Flickr


----------



## Thias (7. August 2015)

Wow- traumhafte Bilder!


----------



## Ben Sarotti (9. August 2015)

Schönes Wetter auch bei uns, Vormittagsrunde, die Kälber aus dem Frühjahr werden immmer selbstbewusster. 













Im August ist alles noch satt grün.









Mit besten Grüßen aus dem Norden

Johannes


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (10. August 2015)

noocelo schrieb:


> ne, photoshop.




@opi13

http://www.huskys-welt.com/blog/2015/5/19/das-ist-doch-mit-photoshop

PS: Kommt von euch auch was?


----------



## black-panther (10. August 2015)

Gestern, Region Dachstein, Oberösterreich





ohne Rad (ist dort auch nicht erlaubt), aber mit Hunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (10. August 2015)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> PS: Kommt von euch auch was?


gerne 




von einem kleinen ausritt irgendwann die tage.


p. s. deine herbst-shots wirken auf mein auge überzeichnet und damit unnatürlich; schmälert aber nicht die handwerkliche kunst – egal ob am rechner oder an der knipse.


----------



## opi13 (10. August 2015)

ach Frank, ich habe zur Zeit besseres im Sinn als das Forum mit Pseudoradfahrbildern zu unterhalten bzw. zu beeindrucken 






aber das wirst Du auch bald merken  

in diesem Sinne viel Spaß beim radln


----------



## sorgini (10. August 2015)

opi13 schrieb:


> ach Frank, ich habe zur Zeit besseres im Sinn als das Forum mit Pseudoradfahrbildern zu unterhalten bzw. zu beeindrucken
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was macht der Schlaf ,Thomas?


----------



## opi13 (10. August 2015)

Sie ist eine gaaanz liebe und lässt mir meinen Schlaf , mal sehn wie es wird wenn die Zähnchen kommen


----------



## Ianus (10. August 2015)

Ist das ein Wonneproppen


----------



## noocelo (10. August 2015)

... is' das erste? wenn das schon entspannt läuft, spricht nichts gegen das nächste.


----------



## black-panther (10. August 2015)

...doch, die Überbevölkerung (global gesehen).


----------



## opi13 (10. August 2015)

black-panther schrieb:


> ...doch, die Überbevölkerung (global gesehen).



dann ist es wohl besser wenn sich hier einige nicht fortpflanzen , die Weisheiten welche hier gedroschen werden reichen bis ans Ende unserer Tage


----------



## Ianus (10. August 2015)

opi13 schrieb:


> dann ist es wohl besser wenn sich hier einige nicht fortpflanzen , die Weisheiten welche hier gedroschen werden reichen bis ans Ende unserer Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (11. August 2015)

opi13 schrieb:


> dann ist es wohl besser wenn sich *hier einige* nicht fortpflanzen


'einige hier' werden für das von mir angesprochene Problem nicht reichen.
Aber wenn die Menschheit soweit sein wird, es an der Wurzel anzugehen, bin ich wahrscheinlich (zum Glück) schon lange nicht mehr da


----------



## Thias (11. August 2015)

Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr. Würde mein Opa jetzt sagen.

Bei mir ist übrigens Nr.3 unterwegs. Ich versuche schon mal vorzuschlafen. Und vor-radzufahren...


----------



## Dean76 (11. August 2015)

Oder abends fahren!





(Am Tage hätte ich das nicht ausgehalten)

Gruß
Andre


----------



## msony (12. August 2015)

Hallo
Fotos von den letzten Tagen.
Einmal Moormerland/Emden.








Und im Pott.







Gruss Markus


----------



## Martin31008 (12. August 2015)

Bier, Bike und Brücke. Der perfekte Feierabend


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (13. August 2015)

msony schrieb:


> Und im Pott.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der Typ ist die Schande von Horst...erstens schaut er in die Pampa bzw. auf BP und nicht in Richtung Horst/Nordstern

 Zweitens hat diese "Kunst" 2 Millionen gekostet und drittens sieht der Typ von unserem Fenster aus gesehen so aus, als wenn er vom Turm pisst. Und viertens meldest du dich das nächste Mal, wenn du in der Nähe bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (13. August 2015)

Moin
Ich weiss auch nicht wer auf die bescheuerte Idee kam den Trottel da hinzustellen.
Was ist mit Samstag?
Pott-Treffen ist angesagt.


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (13. August 2015)

ich versuch das irgendwie einzurichten - ist aber wie ich schon Simon gesagt hab der erste Urlaubstag. Und auf den hat meine Frau eigentlich schon Anspruch erhoben...


----------



## msony (13. August 2015)

ja mach mal.ich würde mich freuen.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (13. August 2015)

Auf Usedom:



​


----------



## 93tilInfinity (14. August 2015)

Lac du Salagou...













http://www.vtt-salagou.com/decouvrir/circuits-et-plans/


----------



## kalihalde (14. August 2015)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> @opi13
> 
> http://www.huskys-welt.com/blog/2015/5/19/das-ist-doch-mit-photoshop
> 
> PS: Kommt von euch auch was?


----------



## Ianus (15. August 2015)

Schön war es nicht, dafür angenehm kühl.


----------



## IHateRain (16. August 2015)

Gestern wieder eine Ausfahrt mit Besuch 





Endlich kam das Scott mal zum Einsatz:





Der Gastfahrer war hellauf begeistert.

Und dann: Einkehr!


----------



## argh (20. August 2015)

opi13 schrieb:


> ich habe zur Zeit besseres im Sinn als das Forum mit Pseudoradfahrbildern zu unterhalten bzw. zu beeindrucken



... Und das beste ist, dass man's so gut wie gar nicht vermisst. Geht zumindest mir so. 



opi13 schrieb:


> in diesem Sinne viel Spaß beim radln


----------



## Martin31008 (21. August 2015)

lijkt op de oude fiets kan vliegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (21. August 2015)

Auf dem Weg zu Velo-GAP:





Und wieder Heim:





Die alte Kiste macht immer noch Spaß, wenngleich die Reifen mit Komfort nichts am Hut haben.
Ich wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Abend und ebensolches Wochenende, Armin


----------



## wtb_rider (22. August 2015)

Ich hatte heute endlci mal wieder Zeit die Wochenendrundentradition aus der Versenkung zu holen.
Ca 25Km und grob geschätze 4-8 Höhenmeter haben den Fahrern und dem Material schwer zugesetzt. Was man an den ausgemergelten Gesichtern auf den unteren Bildern wunderbar erkennen kann.








und n paar Fotos im Hülsen- Falkischen Stil. Das is ne feine Idee:








ich hoffe wir schaffen das öfter wieder.
Übriegens werd ich mein Brodie behalten.....fährt sich einfach zu gut.
Gruss Kay


----------



## kalihalde (22. August 2015)

... und Brücken als Bildhintergrund finde ich auch immer wieder gut. Vielleicht sollten wir mal eine "Brückengalerie" aufmachen 





Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Silberrücken (22. August 2015)

welche groesse hat dein thurot, kalihalde?


----------



## kalihalde (22. August 2015)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> welche groesse hat dein thurot, kalihalde?



14". Ist das Rad meiner Tochter.

Das Rad hatte übrigens letzte Woche, am 15.08., seinen 20. Geburtstag .





Nachträglich ein kleiner Geburtstagsgruß
kalihalde


----------



## Silberrücken (22. August 2015)

klasse, was der flori  macht!


----------



## msony (23. August 2015)

Hi
Fotos von heut.







So ist der Pott.Halden,Schrebergärten und der S04.







Gruss Markus


----------



## Radsatz (23. August 2015)

Ja auch SH Wetter super,

 

 

 hab mal Die Weltklasse der RR Fahrer an mir vorbei rauschen lassen
Vattenvall Classic heute um 13.30 vo Kiel nach Hamburg


----------



## kalihalde (23. August 2015)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 414564



Flinken Finger am Abzug, @Radsatz. Sieht so aus, als ob Du den späteren Sieger, Andre Greipel, im Bild festgehalten hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 318916 (23. August 2015)

.


----------



## BikingDevil (23. August 2015)




----------



## IHateRain (24. August 2015)

Ausfahrt mit Gästen:





...was ist´s im Wald so schön angenehm kühl


----------



## Horst Link (24. August 2015)

Kurze Runde auf den Trails oberhalb der Stadt. Immer wieder eine Offenbarung wie flink das Krötentier sein kann.




Toad on Top by ultrahorst, on Flickr


----------



## msony (24. August 2015)

Pffft!!


----------



## MacB (24. August 2015)

"verlängertes WOE Ems-Dollart-Region und gestern Borkum-Harpking" ... sorry für "OT-Bike"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Humdy (26. August 2015)

Tolle Stimmung heute auf dem Weg zur Arbeit.











War allerdings mit modernem Gerät unterwegs.


----------



## msony (26. August 2015)

geile Fotos,respekt.
Andere hängen ihre Räder ja lieber an die Wand.

Heute im Pott.


----------



## Ianus (26. August 2015)

msony schrieb:


> Andere hängen ihre Räder ja lieber an die Wand.



An der Wand hängen sie bei mir alle ..... die Frage ist nur werden sie auch hin und wieder zum Fahren abgenommen. Und das sind bei mir von 14 Bikes gerade mal 5-6 Räder.


----------



## Ianus (26. August 2015)

Humdy schrieb:


> Tolle Stimmung heute auf dem Weg zur Arbeit.



Grandios!!


----------



## whoa (27. August 2015)

@msony 
Irgendwie hab ich mir den Pott anders vorgestellt, für mich schaut das immer so nach Landleben aus. Aber ich als Berliner hab da auch keine Ahnung von. 

@Ianus 
Fahr doch mal bitte mit einem anderen Rad. Deine Bilder könnten so schön sein, aber die Laufräder der Dose sind so abscheulich!


----------



## msony (27. August 2015)

Hi
@Ianus 
Wenn 12 Räder an deinen Wänden hängen,wie gross ist denn dann deine Wohnung/Haus?
Wohnst du allein?

@whoa
Micha,ich hab das Glück das unser kleiner Stadtteil von 3 Seiten begrünt ist.
Es gibt noch einige Bauernhöfe,den Landschaftspark Mechtenberg und die Halde Rheinelbe mit grossem Zechenwald.

Es gibt aber auch halt noch die Städte,welche ziemlich runtergekommen sind.

Und dann gibt es noch die Hinterhofromantik im Pottstyle,die zum Glück noch nicht überall ausgestorben ist.






Mein heutiger Beitrag zum Wetter,es schüttet aus Eimern.
Gruss Markus


----------



## Thias (29. August 2015)

Ich war in Polen an der Ostsee! Sehr schöne Gegend...
Ich hab einen kurzen Bericht (mit mehr Bildern) in den Aufbaufaden gepostet. Das "FrankenMoser", wie ich das Rad jetzt nenne, habe ich quasi aus einer Laune heraus für diese Reise gekauft und für mich passend schnell-schnell zusammengeflickt.


----------



## Dean76 (29. August 2015)

Ach ja........  Die *90 er *


*

*


*GROVE *

*Andre*


----------



## araknoid (29. August 2015)

Heute war das Wetter sehr schön.


Hier ist einmal das Werkzeug aus einer ausgestorbenen Nebenlinie der Trek-Gattung: Ein Trek Y-22 aus 1995(?). Sehr günstig vor ca. 2 Wochen aus den Kleinanzeigen geholt. Die Austattung war ganz nett. Magura Race-line Bremsen (bin ich noch nie gefahren und wollte ich schon immer haben), sehr gut erhaltener Flite Sattel (Stempel von '94), 737er SPD-Pedale, RS Judy SL Gabel (außen sehr gut erhalten, innen ziemlich vermodert), Fox Alps 4 Luftdämpfer (funktioniert tadellos).

Der rechte Gripshift-Schalthebel ist zerbröselt und wurde kurzfristig durch irgendeinen 8fach Trigger ersetzt. Der Stahl-Zahnkranz wurde gegen XTR 12-32 ausgetauscht.






Um ca. 6:45 ging es los. Geplant war eine ausführliche Tour durch den westlichen und nördlichen Wienerwald. Als erstes wurde die Jubiläumswarte erklommen. Die Kamera dabei gerade zu halten, könnte sich als vorteilshaft erweisen 



 

Eines der Ziele von heute ist der Kahlenberg in Richtung Nordosten, zunächst geht es aber in die andere Richtung, nach Westen.


Beutegut aus einem Feldzug gegen die Türken....



 




 
Kurz darauf kommt man beim Sarkophag des in der Inschrift erwähnten Herrn Laudon vorbei.
Ob der Herr wegen dem Hinterbaufedersystem so verzweifelt ist?



 

Es geht weiter. Man passiert einen Wald, in dem man sich bestatten lassen kann (also als Urne). Wer möchte nicht an seiner Lieblings-MTB Strecke begraben sein?  Ich finde auch, auf dem Bild kommt die Rahmenfarbe toll rüber 




 

Auch wenn man glaubt, man ist allein... man steht ständig unter Beobachtung. Auch beim Erklimmen der Sophienalpe.



 

Der nächste Haltepunkt. Ein römischer Meilenstein. Der steht schon seit ca. 1700 Jahren dort. Das ganze befindet sich natürlich beim Ort Scheiblingstein.


 
Hat sich eigentlich ganz gut gehalten....


 

Nächster Halt kurz vor der Ortschaft Mauerbach.


 

Bei Mauerbach wurde umgedreht und die Richtung zum Kahlenberg eingeschlagen. Auf dem Weg dorthin ist ein weiterer Wegpunkt der heutigen Tour zu sehen, der Richtfunkturm am Exelberg. 


 

Ein Stück weiter und ein paar Tiefenmeter später befinde ich mich an der Donau, hier ist ein Nebenarm zu sehen. Wasser wurde auch nachgetankt...


 

Der Kahlenberg wurde über die Eiserne Hand erklommen. Eisernes Wadl wäre passender, ich hatte die nicht so steil in Erinnerung. Da am Foto ist gerade ein Flachstück gewesen 





Am Kahlenberg angekommen...um mit der Zahnradbahn raufzufahren bin ich leider ein bißchen zu spät dran, ca 100 Jahre.


 

Von hier oben hat man eine sehr schöne Aussicht.


 

Links ist die Donau inklusive Donauinsel (ca. 20km lang) zu sehen.


 

Am Kahlenberg wurde umgedreht und es ging Richtung zuhause. Vorbei an einem Teich voller Wasserlinsen...


 

... und einem Denkmal aus dem 1. Weltkrieg kurz vorm Exelberg.



 





 

Und wieder zurück!
Staubig wars, aber schön! Laut GPS ca. 72km, ein angeblicher Schnitt von >15km/h und viele Hm.


----------



## Ianus (29. August 2015)

Tolles Rad.... fand ich damals klasse. Allerdings würde ich eher bei der Rennradversion schwach werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (29. August 2015)

Geil auf jeden Fall auch so was hier zu sehen.


----------



## neverisforever (29. August 2015)

Ich steh ja auf Exoten und auch das Trek find ich sehr geil
Ich frag mich immer, was die sich bei der Positionierung der Flaschenhalter gedacht haben... einmal drau getrungen, durch den Staub und alles voller Siff Ist bei mir am Ibis aber genauso gelöst... geht wohl manchmal nich anders, aber da steck ich mir lieber ne Flasche in den Rucksack, auch wenns manchmal schöner wär ohne zu fahren.
War heut auch nochmal kurz im Wald:


 

 
Auch die Fliegen haben Geschmack
Grüße aus dem Norden!
-Björn


----------



## araknoid (30. August 2015)

Ja, die Flaschenhalterposition ist ziemlich übel. Nur bei Schönwetter geeignet. Und nicht bei Hunde-, Pferde- oder Kuhmist auf der Strecke. Einmal hab ich sie auch verloren und im Rucksack hatte ich noch eine 2. Flasche. Wenns ruppiger wurde hab ich dann beide im Rucksack verstaut, aber FH ist halt praktisch weil man immer trinken kann, besonders wenns >30°C hat.


----------



## chriam (30. August 2015)

Schön war es in Neuburg/Donau und Umgebung.


 



 

MfG
Chris


----------



## msony (3. September 2015)

Hallo
Foto von der ersten ernsthaften Runde mit dem neuen Rad.







Gruss aus dem Pott.


----------



## msony (4. September 2015)

Ich fahr mal lieber nach Hause.



Das wars dann wohl mit dem Sommer.
Schönes Wochenende
Markus


----------



## Seven-Eleven (4. September 2015)

Hoffentlich wird es morgen schöner.......
Ich will morgen eine Tour machen.


----------



## msony (4. September 2015)

Glaube ich kaum.


----------



## msony (6. September 2015)

Wolken sind immer schön anzuschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (6. September 2015)

heute im Regen ne Runde gedreht, Martins Brodie ist echt ein feines Gerät geworden, mein Rad ist nix für diesen Thread.


----------



## Ianus (6. September 2015)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> mein Rad ist nix für diesen Thread.



Mag sein , sieht aber trotz Unschärfe sehr vielversprechend aus


----------



## msony (10. September 2015)

Nabend
Ich habe es heute geschafft mich in meiner Heimatstadt zu verfahren.
Keine Ahnung wie ich das angestellt habe.



Wattenscheid Munscheid,Grenze Bochum Dahlhausen(Ruhrtal).
Gruss


----------



## Radsatz (10. September 2015)

Immer wieder schöne Ecken aus der Ruhrregion die du entdeckst es muss nicht immer die Eifel sein


----------



## tigern (11. September 2015)

Yip, dass war es!


----------



## Ianus (13. September 2015)

Ich werde langsam zu alt für diese 135mm-0-Grad-Folterbänke..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (15. September 2015)

Hi,kleine Runde heut Nachmittag.


----------



## Fischland (15. September 2015)

msony schrieb:


> Hi,kleine Runde heut Nachmittag.


Sehr geiles Bild.......und ein schöner Sommer wars.


----------



## msony (15. September 2015)

Definitiv hatte der Sommer dieses Jahr schöne Seiten.
Der Herbst hat aber auch seine Reize.
War halt ne beruhigende Stimmung heute.
Wind die Sonne,die ersten Blätter fallen.


----------



## kalihalde (19. September 2015)

Das Rad durfte da (noch) nicht rein, aber wer weiß ...


----------



## Radsatz (19. September 2015)

Das wesentliche ist unscharf,anders fokusieren soll helfen


----------



## kalihalde (19. September 2015)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Das wesentliche ist unscharf,anders fokusieren soll helfen


Das war eigentlich mit Absicht. Aber für Dich, lieber Radsatz, stelle ich gerne noch ein anderes Bild hier rein.


----------



## Koe (20. September 2015)

Hallo,

einige Bilder von meiner täglichen Runde mit dem Hund:


----------



## aal (23. September 2015)

Wolkenloser warmer Frühherbst.


----------



## Dean76 (23. September 2015)

Schönes Rad!

Bin heute auch noch mit dem Rad unterwegs gewesen, weil mein Auto nicht ansprang!








Deshalb kam ich zu spät und das Geschäft hatte schon zu!







Lieben Gruß

Andre


----------



## noka78 (23. September 2015)

Mensch Alex, das ist ne Waffe…was haste denn da hinten wieder ausgefuchstes am SW - sehr spannend 
...nur dem HR-Reifen würde ich langsam nicht mehr so viel zumuten…läuft jetzt schon langsam unter XC Marathon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noka78 (23. September 2015)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Schönes Rad!
> 
> Bin heute auch noch mit dem Rad unterwegs gewesen, weil mein Auto nicht ansprang!
> 
> ...



Gab's wohl Feuer von der Frau 

Aber das sieht mir verdammt nach Corsa aus - sag bloß VW hat deinen GolfII auch noch zurückgerufen


----------



## Dean76 (23. September 2015)

Ne!
Ist ein Ford!
Aber die tun was!

Gruß
Andre


----------



## noka78 (23. September 2015)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Ist ein Ford!
> Aber die tun was!
> Andre



*KA*nnste annehmen


----------



## Dean76 (23. September 2015)

Stimmt!

Na dann......

Asta la *FIESTA *!

Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## schnitzeljagt (24. September 2015)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Bin heute auch noch mit dem Rad unterwegs gewesen, weil mein Auto nicht ansprang!




Wieder in Berlin geparkt???   

Der Mic


----------



## Thias (24. September 2015)

Is ja kein Wunder, wenn man den Auspuff durch den Innenraum legt


----------



## Dean76 (24. September 2015)

Ja! Hatte mit meiner Nobelkarosse in der Rigaer Str./ Liebigstr. geparkt

Lieben Gruß

Andre


----------



## msony (26. September 2015)

Hi
Heute war es endlich wirklich mal wieder schön bei uns.








Schönes Wochenende
Markus


----------



## neverisforever (26. September 2015)

Auch im Norden hatten wir dieses Wochenende ordentlich Holz vor der Hütte



 

 

 
Grüße
-Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milfseeker (26. September 2015)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Aber die tun was! ...



... yo, anscheinend sogar Einbrennlackierungen ...


----------



## Ianus (27. September 2015)

Anstrengend wars....


----------



## IHateRain (27. September 2015)

...aber auch wunderschön 





Grüße
IHR


----------



## chriam (27. September 2015)

15 Grad und knappe 800 Hm.





und dann was im Fuß!!!! 

MfG
Chris


----------



## noka78 (29. September 2015)

Fotos vom letzten Wochenende - auf der Suche nach Pilzen gleich noch das gute Wetter genutzt...









Grüße aus der Märkischen Schweiz
Norman


----------



## synlos (29. September 2015)

Neues Spielzeug ausprobieren. Also zwischen Bike und Kamera.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (1. Oktober 2015)

Bei Rot muss man halten?!


----------



## Ianus (2. Oktober 2015)

Diese scheiss Schlepperei..... da lob ich mir den Traggurt von Kuwahara.....

Gator meets Moonrise


----------



## IHateRain (4. Oktober 2015)

Gestern, "Schrebergarten-Trail", top Wetter 








Grüße
IHR


----------



## :Brian (4. Oktober 2015)

Michael, schöne Fotos. An der Usa kurz vor Friedberg?


----------



## black-panther (4. Oktober 2015)

Ah, genau, Friedberg... In Italien haben wir ein paar Friedberger getroffen. War leider nicht der Michael mit seinen Rädern


----------



## neverisforever (4. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Ianus (4. Oktober 2015)




----------



## pommerngerrit (4. Oktober 2015)

wir waren heut auch fix ne kleine Runde


----------



## IHateRain (5. Oktober 2015)

:Brian schrieb:


> Michael, schöne Fotos. An der Usa kurz vor Friedberg?



Danke, Brian 

Exakt - zwischen 24Hallen und Fauerbach 

Grüße
IHR


----------



## msony (11. Oktober 2015)

Hallo
Der Herbst ist einfach schön.
Das Licht,die Farben.





Obwohl es bei und noch ziemlich grün ist,aber das wird noch.













Schönen Sonntag
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dean76 (11. Oktober 2015)

Markus hat mich mit seinen Fotos überredet, auch noch ne Runde zu drehen

War auch gleichzeitig ne Testfahrt





War zwar für die sonst gewohnten Temperaturen etwas frisch aber trotzdem schönes Wetter

Nen Päuschen hab ich auch kurz eingelegt

Dabei fiel mir auf, dass ich lange keinen "Harpking" gesehen habe






Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## HorstSt (11. Oktober 2015)

Ja, und: Ja, bei dem Wetter hätte ich die Schutzbleche auch abnehmen können . . .


----------



## neverisforever (11. Oktober 2015)

Da schaut man kurz nich hin, schon wollte die Kleine mein Ibis klauen
Schönen Sonntag euch allen


----------



## Spezi66 (11. Oktober 2015)

Erste kleine Proberunde mit dem Neuzugang gedreht


----------



## Huelse (11. Oktober 2015)

Auch in Dresden sauschönes Wetter!


----------



## black-panther (11. Oktober 2015)

man ihr habt alle so schönes Wetter 

Und hier in Wien...


----------



## msony (12. Oktober 2015)

Hallo
Auf dem Weg zum Kunden,heute mal ohne Grünzeugs.









Langsam wird es ziemlich schnell,ziemlich kalt an den Fingerchen.
Guten Wochenstart.
Markus


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (12. Oktober 2015)

msony schrieb:


> ziemlich kalt an den Fingerchen.
> Guten Wochenstart.
> Markus



ich Muschi fahr schon seit 1 Woche mit Handschuhen...


----------



## msony (12. Oktober 2015)

Hm
Heute morgen waren es auch0 Grad Markus
Macht schon Sinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (12. Oktober 2015)

Und noch eine Runde durch das Wäldchen.







Das Laub ist noch zu grün.
Es wird noch ein wenig dauern bis hier die schönen Farben kommen.




*CANADA EH !!!*





Gruss Markus


----------



## Radsatz (12. Oktober 2015)

Markus du wartest also auf solches Laub


----------



## msony (12. Oktober 2015)

Das haben wir hier zum Teil auch schon,siehe Gestern.
Aber die totale Farbenexplosion lässt noch auf sich warten.
Und dann muss natürlich auch das Licht mitspielen.
Achja und mein Eierfon nen guten Tag haben,dann klappt das.


----------



## msony (16. Oktober 2015)

Hallo
Nasskalt mit Regen und 7 Grad.



Gruss 
Markus


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (16. Oktober 2015)

wo ist das, Markus?


----------



## msony (16. Oktober 2015)

Direkt bei mir am Haus ca.400 Meter Richtung Wattenscheid Innenstadt ,am Förderturm der ehemaligen Zeche Holland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horster_Schwabe (16. Oktober 2015)

krass....bin so oft von Ückendorf zur Berliner Straße gefahren, aber das Wasser hab ich nie entdeckt. Schön da anscheinend


----------



## msony (16. Oktober 2015)

Das ist auch ziemlich versteckt.
Als Anhaltspunkt dient halt der Zechenturm.
Übrigens wohnt dort direkt 10 Meter hinter dem Fahrrad im Haus Leroy Sane.


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (16. Oktober 2015)

sach bloß, der wohnt noch bei Papa?


----------



## msony (16. Oktober 2015)

Ich denke ja,da ist ja genug Platz in der Bude.
Zumindest stand sein Kleinwagen AMG vor der Tür.


----------



## gtbiker (16. Oktober 2015)

Bisserl draußen gewesen....noch ist es schön herbstig.


----------



## grembel (17. Oktober 2015)

Immer ruff uff de Heide.


----------



## mubi (17. Oktober 2015)

was ist das für eine schlange?


----------



## grembel (17. Oktober 2015)

mubi schrieb:


> was ist das für eine schlange?


Das ist eine Ringelnatter, die hätte ich beinahe geblackjackt, schönes Exemplar. 
Als ich sie Fotografiert habe, ist sie zum Angriff übergegangen. 
mfg stephan


----------



## msony (18. Oktober 2015)

Hallo
Heut mal in old Wattsche unterwegs gewesen,dem Geburtsort von James Bond.





Netter alter Personenkraftwagen.




Gruss
Markus


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (18. Oktober 2015)

Ich war auch mal wieder mit dem Klassiker draussen 



​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grembel (18. Oktober 2015)

So, heut mal ein wenig Farbe. 
mfg stephan


----------



## Martin31008 (18. Oktober 2015)

Bei mir gab es heute gefühlte 90 Sekunden Sonne. Man gut das ich meine Softshell Jacke anhatte…


----------



## noka78 (18. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe heute auch die kurze Sonnenstunde abgefasst...



schön war's !

Herbstliche Grüße
Norman


----------



## msony (20. Oktober 2015)

Hallo
Boar ist das trist und grau draussen.
Dann mach ich halt die Fotos bunt.






Ob wir dies Jahr die Sonne nochmal zu Gesicht bekommen?

Gruss
Markus


----------



## grembel (20. Oktober 2015)

msony schrieb:


> Dann mach ich halt die Fotos bunt.



Da mach ich mit. 

 
mfg stephan


----------



## msony (21. Oktober 2015)

Hallo
Bin heute mal eine Kanalrunde gefahren.Herne(Wanne-Eickel),Grenze Gelsenkirchen.







Bedrohlicher Malakowturm im Hintergrung,wirkt fast wie ne Festung.








Gruss
Markus


----------



## Radsatz (21. Oktober 2015)

So bekommt man einen Eindruck watt es alles im Pott zu sehen gibt


----------



## grembel (21. Oktober 2015)

Wat ne geile Bude und bestimmt 2km Treppengeländer .
mfg stephan


----------



## msony (21. Oktober 2015)

Für den Turm wurde extra eine Strasse gebaut und er soll als Bürogebäude renoviert werden.
Ich behalte das mal im Auge.
Höhe ist 30 Meter,bis zu 2 Meter starke Wände.
Achso erbaut irgendwann um 1870.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grembel (21. Oktober 2015)

msony schrieb:


> und er soll als Bürogebäude renoviert werden



Perfekt für ne Pilzzucht. 
mfg stephan


----------



## Freefall79 (22. Oktober 2015)

In leicht wehmütiger Erinnerung an das schöne Wetter:


----------



## msony (23. Oktober 2015)

Hallo
Herrlicher Oktober und 15 Grad.




Schönes Wochenende
Markus


----------



## msony (26. Oktober 2015)

Und nochmal Knallerfarben und heute T-Shirt Wetter im Pott.



Guten Wochenstart
Markus


----------



## black-panther (27. Oktober 2015)

Schön war's!
Leider nicht ganz gerade geworden...


----------



## HorstSt (27. Oktober 2015)

Nicht ganz gerade? Versteh ich nicht. Ist ein Hammer-Foto. Das Motiv "Landschaft spiegelt sich im See" ist ja nicht ungewöhnlich, selber schon oft fotografiert. Aber das ist schon besonders . . .
Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (27. Oktober 2015)

Naja, waren Idealbedingungen würde ich sagen. Jemand mit ner richtigen Kamera hätte da sicher noch einiges rausholen können. (bzw. haben sicher, da standen nicht wenige mit ihren großen Cams am Ufer )
"nicht ganz gerade", na es ist eben etwas schief (Wasserhorizont). Aber für'n Handybild wirklich nicht schlecht. Seitdem ich das habe, stelle ich die Anschaffung der Systemkamera immer häufiger infrage.

Das war dann auf der anderen Seite:


----------



## MacB (27. Oktober 2015)

Hab's gerade nicht parat, aber l/r-kippen kannste mittlerweile schon mit freeware.

gesendet...


----------



## HorstSt (28. Oktober 2015)

Die beiden anderen sind nicht so ungewöhnlich wie das erste. Mich stört nicht, dass das Ufer nicht gerade ist. Das ist bei einem Bergsee selten gerade.


----------



## Freefall79 (28. Oktober 2015)

black-panther schrieb:


> Schön war's!
> Leider nicht ganz gerade geworden...



Das erste Bild ist echt superklasse und Chris, übertreib's mal nicht mit dem Understatement


----------



## black-panther (28. Oktober 2015)

Ach komm, auch ein blindes Huhn... 
Entstanden sind alle - wie immer - gleich, kurz anhalten, Handy zücken, click und weiter. Nicht, dass den Kötern sonst langweilig wird vom Rumstehen (so wie nebenan Frau und Kind, wenn Papa sich mit Stativ Zeit nimmt)


----------



## neverisforever (31. Oktober 2015)

Genießt das Wetter: Bald wird's kalt
Grüße aus dem Norden
-Björn


----------



## Huelse (1. November 2015)




----------



## mauricer (1. November 2015)

Klasse Bild, Falk. Herbst hat einfach die geilsten Farben.


----------



## wtb_rider (2. November 2015)

wir waren am We auch ne schöne Runde unterwegs....
tolles Wetter und ne super Strecke.

















hoffe auch nächstes WE
Gruss Kay


----------



## msony (2. November 2015)

Ich war die letzten Tage auch unterwegs,das Wetter muss man einfach geniessen.








Gruss aus dem Pott.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huelse (2. November 2015)




----------



## noka78 (2. November 2015)

Das Moor



Die Buschmühle (alte Wassermühle)


----------



## oppede (3. November 2015)

Am Sonntag in den Reben im Badischen.

Gruss aus der Schweiz


----------



## msony (3. November 2015)

Hi


----------



## Radsatz (3. November 2015)

Neben dem Radfahren auch noch Heimatforscher du brings uns den Pott näher


----------



## msony (3. November 2015)

Naja,wenn da son Schild steht halte ich schon und lese mir das durch.
Ganz interessant ist auch der Bergbauwanderweg.


----------



## Nikki77 (3. November 2015)




----------



## Ianus (3. November 2015)




----------



## Radsatz (4. November 2015)

Nach 4 Tagen Nebel in SH endlich Sonne es ist ein Teil vom historischen Ochsenweg
von Jütland nach Wedel /Holstein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splatter666 (4. November 2015)

Herbst kann ich auch; war allerdings schon am Sonntag...


----------



## msony (5. November 2015)

Hi
Stadtrunde Gelsenkirchen / Essen.
Irgenwie ist an Zollverein immer alles Grösser.(Siehe Schleifbock!!)












Warum immer dass selbe Rad,weil das selbe Rad immer son Spass macht.

Gruss MArkus


----------



## noka78 (5. November 2015)

...ja im Spreewald fährt jeder ein Trial-Bike


----------



## Ianus (6. November 2015)

msony schrieb:


> Warum immer dass selbe Rad,weil das selbe Rad immer son Spass macht.
> 
> Gruss MArkus



Kann ich absolut nachvollziehen  Leider paßt betreffendes Rad bei mir nicht mehr in dieses Unterforum


----------



## Davidbelize (7. November 2015)

Mild bis zum geht nicht mehr.
Was für ein Tag zu biken.


----------



## noka78 (8. November 2015)

Traumrunde bei Traumwetter !! Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seven-Eleven (8. November 2015)

@noka78 
Schöne Bilder! 
Lass mich raten : Das Gewässer ist die Havel.


----------



## noka78 (8. November 2015)

genau Chris 

ein Action-Pic hab ich noch...





Grüße Norman


----------



## Ianus (8. November 2015)

22°C.... ungetrübter Himmel und Sonnenschein...kurze Hose und T-Shirt.... das Rennrad reaktiviert....




[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1923503]
	
[/URL]


----------



## msony (12. November 2015)

Nabend
Die dunkele Jahreszeit beginnt,da hab ich mir mal ne Funzel gekauft.






Bin begeistert,das macht richtig hell,kann man in 3 Stufen verstellen.
Im Normalfall reicht Stufe 2 aber vollkommen aus.

Gruss und Sturzfreie Fahrt.
Markus


----------



## Learoy (12. November 2015)

Das sieht gut ausgeleuchtet aus. Welche Lampe ist denn das?


----------



## MacB (14. November 2015)

Learoy schrieb:


> Das sieht gut ausgeleuchtet aus. Welche Lampe ist denn das?


vermutlich irgendwas aus der Chinaböller-Serie - die haben ja meistens nen "grünen Punkt"  Markus: 7LED? 5LED?
die tun es aber durchaus gut (Diskussionen dazu hier im Forum an anderer Stelle reichlich), eine auf den Lenker, eine auf den Helm, das kostet soviel wie bei Lu.... oder so der halbe Akku
wir konnten heute endlich mal wieder bei Tageslicht fahren ... YT ...


----------



## msony (14. November 2015)

Hi Carsten,sind nur! 3LED´s,mir reicht das aber vollkommen.


----------



## HorstSt (15. November 2015)

Die Anzahl der LEDs macht' auch nicht.


----------



## wtb_rider (15. November 2015)

ick könnt heulen, mein schöner Sonntag.....


----------



## tofu1000 (15. November 2015)

Au ja, heute nochmal ein Wetter wie vor genau einer Woche! 





(Freiburg im Breisgau, 23°C)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## opi13 (15. November 2015)




----------



## msony (16. November 2015)

Hallo 
Das Wetter schlägt auf das Gemüht













Graus,äh Gruss
Markus


----------



## msony (18. November 2015)

Guten Abend
Ich bin heut auch Fahrrad gefahren,es sollte nach Günnigfeld gehen in den Dorfimbiss.



Der hat geschlossen.,dabei war die Currywurst soo lecker dort.

Was nu?
Profi Grill,Raimund ist Sternekoch der ne Deutschland weit bekannte Pommesbude führt.





Kurts Frikadelle.
Kurt war der "ERSTE",der hier im Pott und warscheinlich auch in Deutschland ne türkische damals anbot.

Pommes und Mayo hab ich mal weggelassen.





Danach weiter über Ückendorf,diverse Zechengelände und nochmals durch Günnigfeld.





Wetter war aber leider heute recht stürmig,da wünscht man sich ein E Bke.

Gruss und einen schönen Abend
Markus


----------



## kalihalde (18. November 2015)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Au ja, heute nochmal ein Wetter wie vor genau einer Woche!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"BDO" Missionierung im Südwesten


----------



## tofu1000 (18. November 2015)

kalihalde schrieb:


> "BDO" Missionierung im Südwesten



Damit die Jungs und Mädels wissen, wo sie hin müssen, wenn sie im Südosten mal ein Problem mit der "Classicwarze" haben.  Die Jungs sind Gold wert.


----------



## Horst Link (24. November 2015)

Hier ein paar Impressionen aus dem Harz. Wir waren dort eine bunt gemischte Gruppe. Aal und seine Horstlichkeit haben das Durchschnittsalter der Bikes erheblich steigern können. Und dennoch Spaß mit den ollen Buden gehabt...




Harz 2015 01 by ultrahorst, on Flickr




Harz 2015 02 by ultrahorst, on Flickr




















FichtenGrauSichten by Martin Dinse, on Flickr




Steter Tropfen höhlt das Hirn by Martin Dinse, on Flickr


----------



## kalihalde (24. November 2015)

Respekt @Horst Link und @aal. Wenn ich die Wege auf den Bildern richtig zugeordnet habe, hätte ich mir mit historischem Material das nicht in allen Fällen zugetraut. 

Mit harzlichem Glückauf!
kalihalde


----------



## msony (25. November 2015)

Sieht nach ner Menge Spass aus,und ne schöne Landschaft habt ihr dort.


----------



## synlos (25. November 2015)

msony schrieb:


> Sieht nach ner Menge Spass aus,und ne schöne Landschaft habt ihr dort.


ca. 50Km Nordwestlich von meinereiner. 
Der harz ist aber noch weit entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (25. November 2015)

Achso,das wusste ich nicht Tom.


----------



## synlos (25. November 2015)

Man hats ja quasi vor der Tür, aber konditionell siehts dafür mau bei mir aus.  
Someday...again.


----------



## wtb_rider (25. November 2015)

die Flussdurchfahrt kenn ich.
der Märchenweg hat über die Jahre ganz schön gelitten....


----------



## kalihalde (25. November 2015)

Um mal einen kleinen Eindruck von Wegen zu bekommen, habe ich hier drei kleine Filmchen, die die oben in Fotos festgehaltenen Wege zeigen, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Der Mächenweg ist bei den Filmen nicht dabei. Es sollten die Wege auf den letzten drei Bildern sein.




Viel Vergnügen wünscht
kalihalde

P.S. War da mit nicht forumskonformer Technik unterwegs, sorry 
P.P.S. Mein Sattel ist klassisch


----------



## Horst Link (25. November 2015)

Ja der Harz geht echt in die Knochen. Und am Ende der fünf Tage klappert nicht nur der Hinterbau. Wirklich schön und technisch anspruchsvoll war das Bodetal. Unsere zweite Etappe startete rund um Oderbrück. Unvergessen bleibt der Pfarrstieg. Hier wünschte ich mir funktionierende Bremsen und eine Schnippstütze. Naja - Spaß ist wenn man trotzdem lacht...


----------



## wtb_rider (26. November 2015)

ich war das letzte mal mit dem Fatty da, das Liteville hab ich garnicht erst aus dem Auto geholt. Fruher mit Mag 21 oder gar starr. Möchte ich mir nicht mehr vorstellen, da fallen mir beim drüber nachdenken schon die Plomben aus den Zähnen.
Mit dem Fatty wars geneu mein Ding, nur n paar bessere Bremsen müssen da dran. Die MT8 taugen da nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (28. November 2015)

Roll out bei 4 Grad in SH,warte nur noch auf die bestellten Geländereifen


----------



## pago79 (28. November 2015)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Ja der Harz geht echt in die Knochen. Und am Ende der fünf Tage klappert nicht nur der Hinterbau. Wirklich schön und technisch anspruchsvoll war das Bodetal. Unsere zweite Etappe startete rund um Oderbrück. Unvergessen bleibt der Pfarrstieg. Hier wünschte ich mir funktionierende Bremsen und eine Schnippstütze. Naja - Spaß ist wenn man trotzdem lacht...



Habt ihr wieder Schierke gastiert?
Hättet ja mal bescheid geben können, dann wäre ich bestimmt auch auf eine Runde mitgekommen...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## neverisforever (30. November 2015)

Das Wetter ist sch...lecht, da kann man sich nur im Keller verkriechen
Manchmal lohnt sich das sogar:

 




Keine Angst, die Judy wird noch ner schwarzen SID weichen
Ist aber schon geil, ich freu mich auf die erste richtige Testfahrt
Grüße
Björn


----------



## msony (2. Dezember 2015)

Nabend
Endlich hat mal wieder jemand das Licht angeknipst.



Gruss Markus


----------



## msony (3. Dezember 2015)

Feines Wetter heute.










Gruss


----------



## schnitzeljagt (3. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## pottsblizz (5. Dezember 2015)

richtig schön wars gar nicht heute,

aber nachdem ich den Sommer überwiegend mit Fausto Coppi und Hugo Rickert auf Schmalspur verbracht habe hats mich heute mal wieder aufs explosif getrieben. Der Rennbügel  mußte jetzt sein, so zur Umgewöhnung...




An der Emscher bei Deusen, noch nicht renaturiert, lange siehts hier nicht mehr so aus




Hardenberghafen am Dortmund Ems Kanal

Das explosif wird nächstes Jahr auch schon 25, ein Grund zum feiern.


----------



## msony (5. Dezember 2015)

Er lebt!!


----------



## pottsblizz (5. Dezember 2015)

msony schrieb:


> Er lebt!!



Jepp, er lebt, und freut mich das du so ein schönes kona geschnappt hast...


----------



## neverisforever (6. Dezember 2015)

Hier war das Wetter heut windig aber trotdem für Nikolaus super:



 
Grüße aus dem Norden
-Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miles2014 (7. Dezember 2015)

Ein schöner Nachmittag in der Stadt mit der großen Kirche im Hintergrund. 
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1934414]
	
[/URL]
Und das Radl hat neue gebrauchte Schlappen bekommen, zwecks Alltagsfahrbarkeit...


----------



## msony (7. Dezember 2015)

Jau, schön war es heute.
Gefühlter Frühling bei 15 Grad.








Gruss


----------



## Freefall79 (7. Dezember 2015)

Jep, wie im Frühling war's auch hier.


----------



## kalihalde (7. Dezember 2015)

Warm war´s hier auch. Wahrscheinlich wirkte deshalb der Glühwein auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt so heftig 





Eine besinnliche Vorweihnachtszeit wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Dean76 (8. Dezember 2015)

Schönes Wetter heute bei Berlin





Und da war der Tag auch schon wieder vorbei!





Gruß
Andre


----------



## opi13 (11. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Freefall79 (11. Dezember 2015)

opi13 schrieb:


>


Klassische Lenkerbreite


----------



## Radsatz (11. Dezember 2015)

Man muss der breite Schultern haben


----------



## neverisforever (12. Dezember 2015)

Selber Ort wie letzten Sonntag, diesmal gabs ne schöne Schlammpackung:


 


 
Grüße aus dem Matsch
Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pottsblizz (12. Dezember 2015)

Haldenschreddern, das ist ja der Hammer...



Castrop Rauxel, Bergehalde Schwerin, also keine Kohle, sondern alles was die Kumpels erstmal freigeräumt haben, um an die Kohle überhaupt ranzukommen. Respekt vor der Arbeit.
Blick übrigens in Richtung West, ganz da hinten wohnt Herr sony. 










happy trails...

eine Stunde nach dem Schlammspringen



Canada??? nöh, da hinten wohnt immer noch Herr sony

edit: nach der tour ist vor der tour, der hammer langt zu, die lx funzt tadellos und auch die Quadra überrascht immer noch postiv.


----------



## msony (12. Dezember 2015)

Boar is der Pott geil.
Von dort müsstest du ja die Halde Rheinelbe  eigentlich sehen.


----------



## pottsblizz (12. Dezember 2015)

jaja, Rheinelbe war gut zu sehen, Kraftwerk Scholven auch, bei klarer Sicht bis Bottrop und Oberhausen gut und südlich bis Langenberg
ja der Pott ist so geil, hier geh ich freiwillig nicht wech.


----------



## msony (12. Dezember 2015)

Na dann müssen wir mal wieder ne Runde drehen.


----------



## pottsblizz (12. Dezember 2015)

msony schrieb:


> Na dann müssen wir mal wieder ne Runde drehen.


auf alle Fälle, hab wieder richtig Spaß am grobstolligen Gefährt...


----------



## sto_66 (12. Dezember 2015)

In Lenggries war es heute auch recht nett (Aueralm)


 

Schnee fahren muss ich noch üben...Bergab war ich manchmal zu feige.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linseneintopf (13. Dezember 2015)

kleine Impression vom 88er Rahleigh...


----------



## Radsatz (13. Dezember 2015)

Roll out bei 4 Grad in SH


----------



## msony (13. Dezember 2015)

Für ne kleine Runde zwischen den Schauern hat´s gereicht.



Gruss
Markus


----------



## Ianus (13. Dezember 2015)




----------



## BikingDevil (14. Dezember 2015)

Samstagstour vor der Schlammpackung...


----------



## neverisforever (14. Dezember 2015)

Schlammbad ohne Gummistiefel?


----------



## BikingDevil (14. Dezember 2015)

neverisforever schrieb:


> Schlammbad ohne Gummistiefel?


Die Gummistiefel stören die Optik... wer schön sein will muss leiden... oder öfter die Technik revidieren


----------



## msony (14. Dezember 2015)

Hallo
Ein Hochsitz war mir neu bei mir, obwohl ich da schon zig mal hergefahren bin.







Gruss


----------



## Ianus (19. Dezember 2015)

Kein Schnee weit und breit


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. Dezember 2015)

Bei uns auch nicht 



​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (20. Dezember 2015)

hier auch nicht, fast zweistellig.


----------



## ArSt (20. Dezember 2015)

Muss ich doch glatt auch mal bei mir sehen, was Sache ist:






Zuerst hochkämpfen:









Aha, ab 1400m vereinzelte Schneeflecken:





Herrliche Sichtverhältnisse hats:




Hm, da macht meine Knipse nicht wirklich mit.
Besser:




Riegsee
Sieht so aus als ob es an Weihnachten nicht weiß wird.  Für mich darf das gerne so bleiben.

Es grüßt Euch der Armin!


----------



## msony (20. Dezember 2015)

Hi 
Cool Armin.
Meine Tante wohnt am Tegernsee,das sollte doch garnicht so weit weg sein?


Heute Stadtrunde.
Wattenscheid Altstadt.
Das Wetter ist genauso beschissen, wie der Zustand mancher alten Bauten.





Schönen vierten Advent.
Markus


----------



## ArSt (20. Dezember 2015)

msony schrieb:


> Tegernsee,das sollte doch garnicht so weit weg sein?


Stimmt Markus, von mir aus nach Osten vielleicht 60km Luftlinie. 
Auch noch einen schönen Restabend 
Armin


----------



## opi13 (20. Dezember 2015)

zumindest ist die Lackierung klassisch 





daran könnten sich einige Regionen ein Beispiel nehmen


----------



## ArSt (20. Dezember 2015)

Gibts in Österreich öfter:


----------



## ArSt (20. Dezember 2015)

Sind aber meist dann doch nicht da, wo man es braucht:


----------



## Lorenzini (20. Dezember 2015)

Hi Arst,
Du musst deine Pannen halt besser einteilen.


....Genug gespöttelt. Alles Schiete saech Fiete.


----------



## Radsatz (20. Dezember 2015)

Der arme Sattel da legt man was drunter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (20. Dezember 2015)

Lorenzini schrieb:


> Du musst deine Pannen halt besser einteilen.


Stimmt, dass beherrsche ich noch nicht. Ob's die in Österreich können? 



Radsatz schrieb:


> Der arme Sattel da legt man was drunter


Keine Angst, ist kein klassisches Kulturgut, der kann das ab!


----------



## kraftjakob (20. Dezember 2015)

Na denn bin ich mal so frei!

Ein kurzer Neuteile-Test am Wannsee vorbei musste heute sein.  Vom Gasometer nach Spandau...  Ja, es gibt noch ein paar von den Schwarz-Magenta-Geräten, und sie sind cool!  





Schade nur, daß ich mich bis dahin erstmal eine halbe Stunde durch den Verkehr kämpfen muss!  

Grüße
Jakob


----------



## black-panther (21. Dezember 2015)

@msony, Markus, Tante am Tegernsee? Musste öfter mal besuchen, ist traumhaft schön dort!


----------



## msony (21. Dezember 2015)

weiss ich Chris,sie wohnt in Bad Wiessee.


----------



## black-panther (21. Dezember 2015)

da ist ja das Casino auch gleich nebenan


----------



## Radsatz (24. Dezember 2015)

Schöne Feiertage @ all aus SH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (24. Dezember 2015)

Danke Gerd! Auch Dir noch schöne Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch!
Armin


----------



## msony (24. Dezember 2015)

Hallo
und frohe Weihnachten.



Ist das warm ich glaub ich mach den Grill an.
Gruss
Markus


----------



## kraftjakob (24. Dezember 2015)

Ein sehr schönes Foto!

Von schönem Wetter kann ja heute gar nicht die Rede sein--bombig würde es eher treffen.
Vor der unvermeidlichen Völlerei musste ich mich daher auch noch ein wenig im Grunewald umsehen.
Erstmal ging's auf den Teufelsberg:




 Weiter in Richtung Havel...
Auf dem Rückweg stand plötzlich (fast) mitten im Wald am Forsthaus alte Saubucht das Gerät hier--nicht ganz aus der gleichen Zeit, aber ich konnt's mir nicht verkneifen!


 
Da ist der Pacer im Vergleich noch richtig jung!
Auf dem Rückweg habe ich mich dann noch ein wenig in der Sonne gewärmt.



 

Ich wünsche frohe Weihnachten! 

Grüße
Jakob


----------



## Fischland (25. Dezember 2015)

...ich wär mit den Benzen weiter gefahren.  Frohes Fest.


----------



## ArSt (25. Dezember 2015)

Gestern war bei mir keine Zeit zum Fahren, da heute auch sehr gutes Wetter war, habe ich die gut gefüllte Plautze die gleiche Strecke hochgedrückt wie letztes Wochenende. Ging schon etwas zäher, das größte Ritzel konnte ich aber gerade noch vermeiden. 
Vor einem Jahr war ich am gleichen Tag auf dieser Strecke, einen Tag später lag da dann ca. 20cm Schnee. Heuer sieht es so aus, als ob morgen kein Schnee kommt, nur strahlender Sonnenschein!
Blick nach Westen, Murnauer Moos mit Aufacker und Hörnle:





Schnee war noch weniger wie am letzten Sonntag:





Fernsicht war dafür noch besser! Blick nach Norden mit Starnberger See:





Auf gepflegter Forstautobahn gings wieder runter:





Die neuen Bremsen bringens voll! 





Erholsame Tage noch, es grüßt Euch der Armin!


----------



## Ianus (25. Dezember 2015)

Frohe Ostern.... 





.. könnte man meinen....bei knapp 18°C.


----------



## msony (26. Dezember 2015)

Hallo

Essen-Altenessen/Katernberg.













Prosst



Gruss
Markus


----------



## msony (27. Dezember 2015)

Schönen Sonntag.


----------



## Radsatz (28. Dezember 2015)

Nach 4 Tagen sch... Wetter konnte man endlich in SH wieder mit dem Rad raus,endlich die neuen Niederdruck Reifen im Gelände testen Conti Country 26 x 2" was anderes braucht man hier nicht 28 m über NN


----------



## msony (28. Dezember 2015)

Nabend
Irgend eine alte Bahnstrecke in Essen mit Unterführung wo die Kid´s wohl Abends Feuerchen machen.
Schön das es noch sowas gibt hier.



Gruss Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (28. Dezember 2015)

Immer wieder spannend welche örtlichkeiten du uns aus dem pott zeigst


----------



## msony (29. Dezember 2015)

Nabend
Heute Abend war Bastelstunde im Altmetallbunker.











Danach Nightride da ich keinen Personenkraftwagen mehr führen durfte.




Jetzt geht es in den Keller,Motörhead hören bis der Hammer fällt.

R.I.P. Mr.Kilmister


----------



## Ben Sarotti (29. Dezember 2015)

msony schrieb:


> Jetzt geht es in den Keller,Motörhead hören bis der Hammer fällt.
> 
> R.I.P. Mr.Kilmister



But that's the way I like it baby, I don't wanna live forever!

Na dann Prost Markus, auf Lemmy.


----------



## Radsatz (29. Dezember 2015)

msony schrieb:


> Nabend
> Heute Abend war Bastelstunde im Altmetallbunker.
> 
> 
> ...



In an erinnerung an Lenny er ist gestorben kam gerade übern Ticker nur Heino lebt noch da hats den falschen geholt


----------



## gtbiker (29. Dezember 2015)

Wers glaubt....


----------



## msony (29. Dezember 2015)

wer was glaubt Tewje?


----------



## ArSt (29. Dezember 2015)

... dass Heino noch lebt!


----------



## msony (29. Dezember 2015)




----------



## pottsblizz (1. Januar 2016)

der Himmel überm Ruhrgebeat...



Halde Großes Holz in Bergkamen Heil, mit dem Reisetrecker, vielleicht ein gutes Omen?

mit ph0 ne kleine neujahrstour



in den Flaschen war nur Wasser, ehrlich

Euch allen ein tolles neues Jahr wieder mit vielen spannenden Projekten und hoffentlich vielen Bildern.
Wil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (1. Januar 2016)

Sylvester am Morgen.


----------



## neverisforever (1. Januar 2016)

Allen Lesern ein frohes Neues!
Wer heut nicht auf dem Rad war, hat gestern zuviel getankt


 

 
Das Nishiki ist für mich immernoch die geborene Dreckssau
Unkompliziert, günstig und wirklich spaßig zu fahren...
Grüße aus SH!
-Björn


----------



## Freefall79 (1. Januar 2016)

Falsches Material für die Forensektion, aber ich habe kein anderes Beweisstück:






Frohes Neues!


----------



## Horst Link (3. Januar 2016)

Leichte Jungz auf viel zu schweren Rädern...


----------



## IHateRain (3. Januar 2016)

Top


----------



## msony (5. Januar 2016)

Hi 
Schön wars heute.









Gruss Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (6. Januar 2016)

Hallo
Ich mag Nebel.



Irgendwo auf einer gesperrten Halde in Herne.Der Umweltschutz ist fleissig tätig.









Gruss
Markus


----------



## black-panther (8. Januar 2016)

Gestern



 

 

 

Heute leider Tauwetter & Matsch


----------



## msony (9. Januar 2016)

Hallo
Heute war nach Jahren mal eine Runde auf der "grossen" Halde bei mir angesagt.
Zumindest nannten wir die Halde als Kids so.
Ca.nur 40 Meter hoch und ca.500 Meter lang,oben aber nur ca.15 Meter breit,sieht aus wie ein Schutzwall.



Der Förster sagte mir das nach dem Unwetter Pfingsten 2014 wieder ein schmaler Pfad begehbar sein.
Also das Rad hochgeschoben(Fahren geht nicht)und den Trail oben gefahren.



Leider nur ca 30 Meter,dann kam die erste von 3 Senken,ca,10-12 Meter tief.
Komplett zu mit Schlamm und stellenweise noch seitlich,schräg abfallend.
Die Reifen waren sofort dicht,also auf den Schuhen runterschlindern mit Rad an der Seite,dann wieder hochquälen.

Hier mal ein Blick auf die Halde Rheinelbe,dort fahre ich ja eigentlich.



Für die 500 Meter Trail habe ich dann über 1 Stunde benötigt.

Eine alte Flak-oder MG Stellung,hier haben die sich wohl damals mit den Spitfires rumgeschlagen.




Spass gemacht hat die Schieberei aber trotzdem.









Schönes Wochenende
Markus


----------



## ArSt (9. Januar 2016)

Die Farbe von Deinem Bike ist richtig aufbauend in der herbstlich-grauen Landschaft. Sehr schön! 
Grüße, Armin


----------



## msony (9. Januar 2016)

Danke dir Armin.
Ich habe mir auch noch eine passende oldschool Regenjacke in neon grün besorgt.



Meine Lieblingsmarke.


----------



## ArSt (9. Januar 2016)

Neongrün mag ich sehr!  Diese Marke liegt Dir sicher nur wegen der Mädels im Label, Du Schlingel! 
Ist das wirklich old school? Grün wird doch gerade wieder modern.


----------



## msony (9. Januar 2016)

Ja,die sollte schon einige Jahre alt sein.


----------



## msony (10. Januar 2016)

Guten Abend
Heute hat es nur für eine Runde durch´s Städtchen gereicht.






Schönen Sonntag Abend noch.


----------



## synlos (10. Januar 2016)

Na endlich mal Blizzard, man!


----------



## msony (10. Januar 2016)

Schnee fehlt noch Tom.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (10. Januar 2016)

Im Februar.


----------



## msony (10. Januar 2016)

Mag sein.
Morgen hol ich erstmal ein buntes Kona raus,gegen das blöde,triste grau draussen.


----------



## rabbid (12. Januar 2016)

Am Sonntag habe ich einen rennradbegeisterten Kollegen mit meinem GT Zaskar ausgestattet und zum MTB angefixt  





Und Vatti auf Fatty hat auch Spaß gehabt 





Es ist schon geil, wie gut die old school Smoke/Dart im Schlamm gehen. Ein anderer Kollege der mit nem 29er mit irgendwelchen Schwalbe Schluppen da war hat geflucht :-D









Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## msony (14. Januar 2016)

Moin
Langsam wird es kalt und am Wochenende soll es sogar  schneien.


----------



## msony (14. Januar 2016)

Handschuhe Pflicht und die Ohren fallen mir gleich ab.


----------



## black-panther (14. Januar 2016)

sieht gar nicht so schlimm aus


----------



## msony (14. Januar 2016)

Geht Chris,4 Grad und ein beschissen,kalter Wind.
Das sind für den Pott ja schon Extrembedingungen.
Und das soll unter 0 Grad werden.


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (14. Januar 2016)

black-panther schrieb:


> sieht gar nicht so schlimm aus



hier geht ein fieser Wind, Chris...


----------



## black-panther (14. Januar 2016)

den hatten wir hier gestern abends. schön stürmisch. Hab mich vor der Haustür schön auf die Fr**** gepackt :/
heute is nur noch kühl...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikingDevil (14. Januar 2016)

Bei uns im Flachland bei Hannover lag am WE noch Schnee... und dieses WE soll wieder ggf.weiß werden


----------



## whoa (14. Januar 2016)

msony schrieb:


> Geht Chris,4 Grad und ein beschissen,kalter Wind.
> Das sind für den Pott ja schon Extrembedingungen.
> Und das soll unter 0 Grad werden.


Memme wir hatten letzte Woche schon -12° und Schnee.


----------



## msony (14. Januar 2016)

-12
Dat is ja Mord


----------



## Freefall79 (14. Januar 2016)

whoa schrieb:


> Memme wir hatten letzte Woche schon -12° und Schnee.


Da hattest Du dann aber sicher beim Radeln eine Mütze getragen. ;-)


----------



## Quen (14. Januar 2016)

BikingDevil schrieb:


> Bei uns im Flachland bei Hannover lag am WE noch Schnee... und dieses WE soll wieder ggf.weiß werden
> Anhang anzeigen 452801


Eilenriede?


----------



## whoa (14. Januar 2016)

Freefall79 schrieb:


> Da hattest Du dann aber sicher beim Radeln eine Mütze getragen. ;-)


Ja klar, unter meiner Kapuze!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikingDevil (14. Januar 2016)

Quen schrieb:


> Eilenriede?



Bockemer Holz...


----------



## Radsatz (14. Januar 2016)

Wollte mal ein wenig Farbe in die stillgelegte Kiesgrube bringen ,Baum im Weg und Grube abgesoffen,war nix mit links abbiegen als zurück,muss da mal demnächst mit der Dolmar hin


----------



## msony (14. Januar 2016)

Musste dir mal nen Blizzard kaufen Gerd,dann kannste son Bäumchen auf mal flott wegziehen.


----------



## Radsatz (14. Januar 2016)

msony schrieb:


> Musste dir mal nen Blizzard kaufen Gerd,dann kannste son Bäumchen auf mal flott wegziehen.



ich änder mal meine Signatur " man kann nur das fahren was man sich leisten kann ohne Fensterkitt essen zu müssen"
Ich hab noch ein anderes Hobby,aber egal ich bin mit dem DB wengstens unterwegs


----------



## msony (14. Januar 2016)

Dat war nen Scherz Gerd,ein DB fährt sich bestimmt auch gut.


----------



## Radsatz (14. Januar 2016)

Na klar hätte das DB schultern können wie beim QFE und rüber jumpen können,mit Ü 60 muss man das nicht mehr,am Sa kommt die Dolmar zum einsatz


----------



## msony (17. Januar 2016)

Guten Tag
Absolutes Schneechaos im Pott.



Hier geht Morgen früh bestimmt nix mehr.


----------



## Linseneintopf (17. Januar 2016)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Na klar hätte das DB schultern können wie beim QFE und rüber jumpen können,mit Ü 60 muss man das nicht mehr,am Sa kommt die Dolmar zum einsatz



Ü60??.... na dann ma Respekt das du dich bei den bequemen Kisten heute noch auf so einen alte Frontladeresel setzt....


----------



## Radsatz (17. Januar 2016)

Linseneintopf schrieb:


> Ü60??.... na dann ma Respekt das du dich bei den bequemen Kisten heute noch auf so einen alte Frontladeresel setzt....



Ja aber nur mit eigenbau Vorbau http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1934933?in=user


----------



## neverisforever (17. Januar 2016)

Heute war das Wetter wieder viel besser als gestern:



 

 
Da durfte auch das Principia mal raus
Grüße aus dem Norden!
Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (17. Januar 2016)

Endlich mal Schnee..... 




[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1951481]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Thias (17. Januar 2016)

Bei uns ist tatsächlich auch der Winter ausgebrochen.



Kurze Runde mit dem Kurzen. Auch er auf klassischem Geröhr.


----------



## Rieboldo (17. Januar 2016)

Thias schrieb:


> Bei uns ist tatsächlich auch der Winter ausgebrochen.
> 
> 
> 
> Kurze Runde mit dem Kurzen. Auch er auf klassischem Geröhr.



Wusst ich's doch dass ich das kenne - bei der Wagenburg hoch aus TÜ raus und dem Weg (nicht links zur Todesstrecke abbiegen) folgen. Blick auf den Wald, hinter euch Wankheim?


----------



## Thias (17. Januar 2016)

Nö. Aber schon in der Tübinger Gegend. Buchbach bei Gomaringen.


----------



## Rieboldo (17. Januar 2016)

Mmh - verwechselt.


----------



## noka78 (17. Januar 2016)

letzte Woche im Berchtesgaden, Königssee...



 










und heute Berlin, am Schlachtensee









Grüße
Norman


----------



## Huelse (17. Januar 2016)

In Dresden sieht's ähnlich aus...


----------



## black-panther (17. Januar 2016)

Auch in/bei Wien


----------



## BikingDevil (18. Januar 2016)

Hannover bei Beginn des Schneefalls...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (18. Januar 2016)

Endlich Winter. Also ich meine nicht dieses Matschzeuchs sondern schöner Pulverschnee. Und wie immer kein passendes Material am Start. Also wieder los mit den Rädern. Und wie jedes Jahr: Spaß und Sport in weißer Eintracht. 

Übrigens: Im weißen Nichts liegt die Stadt. 




Achims Schneemobil by ultrahorst, on Flickr




Endlich Schnee by ultrahorst, on Flickr


----------



## msony (21. Januar 2016)

Hi
Morgenrunde












Gruss
Markus


----------



## Fischland (21. Januar 2016)

...schön u.ohne den  sch....  Schnee. (du hast es gut)


----------



## msony (21. Januar 2016)

Kein Schnee,dafür aber Glatteis heute morgen.


----------



## grembel (24. Januar 2016)

Die Welt ist grau. 
mfg stephan


----------



## Thias (24. Januar 2016)

Das erste Bild hat was...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grembel (24. Januar 2016)

Ja, leider nur mit Telephon. 
Das ist so die übliche Runde vor dem Essen.


----------



## msony (25. Januar 2016)

Guten Morgen



....und guten Wochenstart bei 11Grad.


----------



## aal (27. Januar 2016)

Mit dem Vorfrühling kommt der Dreck. Da helfen auch schmale Reifen nichts.


----------



## BontragerTom (27. Januar 2016)

Was ist den für ein feines Rad?


----------



## aal (27. Januar 2016)

Diamant RS.


----------



## kalihalde (27. Januar 2016)

aal schrieb:


> Diamant RS.



feiner Hobel, aber da gehört doch eine Favorit Schaltung dran


----------



## grembel (28. Januar 2016)

kalihalde schrieb:


> feiner Hobel, aber da gehört doch eine Favorit Schaltung dran


eher sowas hier
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...chaltwerk-fur-rennrad-2250/417274959-217-1309
mfg stephan


----------



## Fisch123 (28. Januar 2016)

aal schrieb:


> Diamant RS.


Sehr leckere Teile dran, Chapeau!


----------



## mauricer (28. Januar 2016)

Ich mag ja dem Aal ihm seine Räder besonders wegen seiner eklektischen Teilwahl.


----------



## Dean76 (28. Januar 2016)

Und das geile ist, nur der Kenner erkennt erst, was da für wertvolle Teile dran sind

Klasse!

LG
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thias (28. Januar 2016)

Versteh ich nich. Die Kurbel sieht besonders billig aus. Und so alt


----------



## miles2014 (28. Januar 2016)

Da haste recht. Uralt! Warscheinlich noch aus Stahl....
Hammer-Teil, auch wenn ich bei der Gabel das Gruseln bekomme...


----------



## der_ulmer (29. Januar 2016)

Hier sind heute Feierabend und Schönes Wetter auch endlich mal wieder zeitlich zusammen gefallen 

Deshalb dürfte auch endlich mal wieder ein Klassiker raus für die Aufswochenendeeinstimmrunde:







Schönes Wochenende allerseits!!


----------



## Ianus (30. Januar 2016)

Bild paßt zum heutigen Tag. Windig, naßkalt... Spaß hat es keinen gemacht. Aber die olle Weihnachtsplautze kann man so auch nicht lassen.


----------



## stefan9113 (30. Januar 2016)

ein sehr schönes Bild, bei uns wars zum Glück etwas besser
















viele Grüße Stefan


----------



## Ianus (30. Januar 2016)

Toll Stefan. Lange nichts mehr von Dir hier gelesen, daher umso schöner wieder Bilder von Dir hier zu sehen.


----------



## schnitzeljagt (31. Januar 2016)

Grau und kurz vor Dunkel.... Aber es wollte noch mal raus....  

Gruesse

Der Mic


----------



## synlos (6. Februar 2016)

Muss ja zu Pfingsten fit werden (als ob das jemals klappen würde). 







Ergo power


----------



## Stadtkind (6. Februar 2016)

Eine kleine Ausfahrt gemacht bevor ich das Rad auf Shimano Xt umbaue. Also wahrscheinlich tue ich das.
Die Sattelregion ist von meinem Breezer nur geborgt. Schon etwas klein das Rad, aber das Oberrohr ist ziemlich lang. Von daher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oppede (6. Februar 2016)

Heute bei schönem Wetter das Neue Bike einmal ausgeführt


----------



## Rieboldo (6. Februar 2016)

Bergab ist ja wurscht wenn ich noch nicht auf's kleinste Kettenblatt komme. Versuche ich morgen zu richten...aber ey - mein erster Klassiker. Verhunzt würden sicher manche sagen.


----------



## Thias (6. Februar 2016)

Der Sattel ist schief, oder nicht?


----------



## Rieboldo (6. Februar 2016)

War nicht ganz fest und ich hab einer hübschen Frau nachgeschaut.


----------



## Thias (6. Februar 2016)

Ich meine in der Horizontalen. Oder hast du versucht ihr unter den Rock zu schauen und bist nach hinten übergekippt?


----------



## Radsatz (6. Februar 2016)

Thias schrieb:


> Ich meine in der Horizontalen. Oder hast du versucht ihr unter den Rock zu schauen und bist nach hinten übergekippt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miles2014 (6. Februar 2016)

oppede schrieb:


> Heute bei schönem Wetter das Neue Bike einmal ausgeführtAnhang anzeigen 460586


Heisser Ofen, ist der Lack original so?


----------



## Ianus (6. Februar 2016)

synlos schrieb:


> Ergo power



Wobei die alten Spitzhöcker auf langen Strecken echt weh getan haben. Da waren die Rundlicheren ergonomisch weitaus angenehmer. Vom Finish her sind die alten Campa-Gruppen jedoch bis heute unerreicht. Für Oberflächenfetischisten eine absolute Wonne


----------



## Rieboldo (7. Februar 2016)

Thias schrieb:


> Ich meine in der Horizontalen. Oder hast du versucht ihr unter den Rock zu schauen und bist nach hinten übergekippt?



Nein! Sowas würde ich nicht tun. Nicht ohne hinzufassen.


----------



## synlos (7. Februar 2016)

Ianus schrieb:


> Wobei die alten Spitzhöcker auf langen Strecken echt weh getan haben. Da waren die Rundlicheren ergonomisch weitaus angenehmer. Vom Finish her sind die alten Campa-Gruppen jedoch bis heute unerreicht. Für Oberflächenfetischisten eine absolute Wonne


Geht so mit den Hörnern.  Schaltqualität ist ne Wonne und das Aussehen sowieso. Da haste Recht.

Das Manitou wollte heute auch mal wieder bewegt - bißchen die Plauze abbauen.


----------



## msony (8. Februar 2016)

Hallo
Schnelles Ründchen zwischen dem Regen.
Mein neues Kona Cindercone von 1992.
Kona- Classik Black Line-,ich hab nur zusätzlich noch die schwarze XT Kurbel verbaut und schwarze XT Bremsen.



Zwei Sachen werden noch geändert,dann stelle ich es mal in die Kona Galerie.


Hier steht alles unter Wasser,aber macht auch schön die Reifen sauber.



Den Hintern aber leider extrem nass.

Gruss Markus


----------



## Radsatz (8. Februar 2016)

Ja mit Kotflügel wäre das nicht passiert


----------



## msony (8. Februar 2016)

jau, mag sein.


----------



## Thias (8. Februar 2016)

Mit Kotflügel am Rad werden die Augen nass


----------



## msony (8. Februar 2016)

...genau Matthias,und sieht schei55e aus.
Jetzt geht das hier so richtig los mit Unwetter,die Bäume stehen so waagerecht.


----------



## Thias (8. Februar 2016)

Mir hats heute den abgestellten Motorroller umgepustet. Macht auch die Augen nass. Jetzt braucht er ne neue Seitenverkleidung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (8. Februar 2016)

au shit.


----------



## Radsatz (8. Februar 2016)

Thias schrieb:


> Mir hats heute den abgestellten Motorroller umgepustet. Macht auch die Augen nass. Jetzt braucht er ne neue Seitenverkleidung...



Aus GFK selbermachen da kannst noch dazu lernen


----------



## msony (10. Februar 2016)

Hallo
Hier kann man heut nicht vor die Tür gehen.
Hab aber gerade beim googlen ein altes Foto von mir gefunden.
Sollte schon so 3 Jahre her sein.
Aber ich finde ne schöne Stimmung hat es.



Gruss Markus


----------



## Radsatz (10. Februar 2016)

Hattest du ne mobile Nebelmaschine dabei ? immer wieder Tolle Bilder


----------



## msony (10. Februar 2016)

Ne ,das war so an dem Tag.


----------



## whoa (10. Februar 2016)

Stadtkind schrieb:


> Eine kleine Ausfahrt gemacht bevor ich das Rad auf Shimano Xt umbaue. Also wahrscheinlich tue ich das.
> Die Sattelregion ist von meinem Breezer nur geborgt. Schon etwas klein das Rad, aber das Oberrohr ist ziemlich lang. Von daher...


Bitte nicht. Die Suntour Ausstattung ist doch wunderschön.


----------



## msony (11. Februar 2016)

Morgen
Eigentlich wollte ich eine Kanalrunde drehen,aber dann hab ich doch lieber im Schlamm gespielt.












Die Schuhe sind(waren)neu.




Gruss


----------



## grembel (11. Februar 2016)

da gings los 


 noch mal kurz die handkannte geschärft 


 
kleine runde zum auslüften 


 
@msony 


 
mfg stephan


----------



## atzepenga (11. Februar 2016)

msony schrieb:


> Morgen
> Eigentlich wollte ich eine Kanalrunde drehen,aber dann hab ich doch lieber im Schlamm gespielt.
> 
> 
> ...



Habe noch ein NOS Panaracer Spike SchlammReifenSatz liegen bei Bedarf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (11. Februar 2016)

@grembel .musste putzen wa,ich aber auch.
@atzepenga ,Simon son Mist mit dem Schlamm mach ich erstmal nicht mehr,war aber echt extrem heut.
Ich hab mitten im Schlamm nen Typ mit Hunden getroffen,der sagte der Schlamm wäre so extrem ,weil das ne olle Halde war und die wegen irgend nen giftigen Zeugs die komplette Halde mit Folie abgedeckt haben und dann Boden drüber,also kann das Wasser nicht ablaufen.




Aber es geht auch sauber.
Auf Rheinelbe ist Schotter,da fliesst das Wasser schnell ab.










Gruss Markus


----------



## grembel (11. Februar 2016)

@msony nö, die putz ich nicht. 
Das vorletzte Foto ist ja wohl sowas von schön, 
leider macht mein Kommunikator nur Pixelgrütze. 
Eigentlich wollte ich zum Strand aber das Rudel war zu faul. 
mfg stephan


----------



## msony (11. Februar 2016)

Strand?
Wo wohnst du denn?


----------



## grembel (11. Februar 2016)

https://www.google.de/maps/@54.1849876,12.2253663,188m/data=!3m1!1e3 
Das erste Foto ist von da, mit Tandem, Hänger und Kindern sind es 20 min zum Strand. 
mfg stephan


----------



## msony (11. Februar 2016)

uih,auch schön grün dort.


----------



## grembel (11. Februar 2016)

Ja ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (11. Februar 2016)

Grüße in die Heimat


----------



## grembel (11. Februar 2016)

black-panther schrieb:


> Grüße in die Heimat


Ich schmeiss morgen für dich n` paar Steine in die See. 
mfg stephan


----------



## black-panther (12. Februar 2016)

Bei mir war's aber eher "in DEN See", ist so ca. 45 km südlich von dir.


----------



## kalihalde (12. Februar 2016)

grembel schrieb:


> https://www.google.de/maps/@54.1849876,12.2253663,188m/data=!3m1!1e3
> Das erste Foto ist von da, mit Tandem, Hänger und Kindern sind es 20 min zum Strand.
> mfg stephan



Schön hast Du es da, @grembel . Sind dort sehr gerne immer wieder im Sommer 





Hohes Ufer zwischen Wustrow und Ahrenshoop im ersten Morgenlicht.

Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## grembel (12. Februar 2016)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Hohes Ufer zwischen Wustrow und Ahrenshoop im ersten Morgenlicht.


ja da sind wir oft im herbst/winter wenn`s nicht so überlaufen ist  
mfg stephan


----------



## ceo (12. Februar 2016)

grembel schrieb:


> https://www.google.de/maps/@54.1849876,12.2253663,188m/data=!3m1!1e3
> Das erste Foto ist von da, mit Tandem, Hänger und Kindern sind es 20 min zum Strand.
> mfg stephan



heimat 

<schlaumeiermodus>die rostocker heide ist der größte deutsche küstenwald und rostock ist die einzige deutsche stadt mit so viel wald, der zum offiziellen stadtgebiet gehört</schlaumeiermodus>

backflash > rosenort im sommer







kalihalde schrieb:


> Schön hast Du es da, @grembel . Sind dort sehr gerne immer wieder im Sommer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fischland ist auch superschön


----------



## grembel (12. Februar 2016)

ceo schrieb:


> backflash > rosenort im sommer


Rosenort ist unser bevorzugtes Ausflugziel, keine Touris und die paar Männerfreunde im Gras, sind mit sich selbst beschäftigt. 
Leben und Leben lassen. 
Ich möchte hier nie wieder weg. 


 
Wir waren beim letzten Herbststurm mal am Nordstrand... 










Aber auch Grüsse nach Ösiland war schon ne geile Zeit dort.
mfg stephan


----------



## Radsatz (12. Februar 2016)

ceo schrieb:


> heimat
> 
> <schlaumeiermodus>die rostocker heide ist der größte deutsche küstenwald und rostock ist die einzige deutsche stadt mit so viel wald, der zum offiziellen stadtgebiet gehört</schlaumeiermodus>
> 
> ...




Hannover  Eilenriede 640 Ha Stadtwald
Europas grösster Stadtwald


----------



## grembel (12. Februar 2016)

Klugscheiss an: 
Die *Rostocker Heide*, ein Wald- und Heidegebiet nordöstlich von Rostock, ist seit 1252 im Besitz der Hansestadt Rostock. Mit einer Gesamtfläche von etwa 6000 ha ist es der größte geschlossene Küstenwald in Deutschland. 
Klugscheiss aus. 
mfg stephan


----------



## grembel (12. Februar 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grembel (12. Februar 2016)

Da leggt der Server


----------



## whoa (12. Februar 2016)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Hannover  Eilenriede 640 Ha Stadtwald
> Europas grösster Stadtwald


Dann scheint der Grunewald mit 3000 Hektar wohl kein Stadtwald zu sein.


@ceo
6000 Hektar klingt echt heftig. Sollte wohl beim nächsten Küstenbesuch mal ein Bike mitschleppen.


----------



## ceo (13. Februar 2016)

whoa schrieb:


> Sollte wohl beim nächsten Küstenbesuch mal ein Bike mitschleppen.


es lohnt sich


----------



## kalihalde (13. Februar 2016)

ceo schrieb:


> es lohnt sich



... auf jeden Fall


----------



## grembel (13. Februar 2016)

Den schxxß Kühlturm siehste von überall, das Ding braucht kein Mensch. 
Für Camper empfehle ich Zeltplatz Uhlenflucht in Torfbrücke, sollte man aber jetzt reservieren und Antibrumm einpacken, besser ne grosse Buddel. 
mfg stephan


----------



## ceo (13. Februar 2016)

grembel schrieb:


> Den schxxß Kühlturm siehste von überall, das Ding braucht kein Mensch.


oja, die wolkenmaschine braucht man in der landschaft wie 'ne brandblase am arsch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





meines halbwissens nach sollte es um die wende herum erst bei lübeck gebaut werden.
dort gab es aber so viel proteste der bürger, das man es nicht realisieren konnte. in hro hat's dann leider geklappt 



ceo schrieb:


> es lohnt sich



....sogar so sehr, dass ich exxtra ein heimatzaskar aufgebaut habe, um an der küste unterwegs zu sein trotz derzeitigem wohnsitz im domlastigen rheinlandexil


----------



## Huelse (13. Februar 2016)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Hannover  Eilenriede 640 Ha Stadtwald
> Europas grösster Stadtwald



Kann ich noch einen draufsetzen:

Dresdner Heide: 52 und nochmal 7 Quadratkilometer = 5900 Hektar entspricht 17% der Stadtfläche was Dresden lt. Wikipedia zu einer der waldreichsten Städte in D macht..


----------



## Freefall79 (13. Februar 2016)

In "Eurer Ecke" scheint das Retro / Youngtimer MTB Virus auf fruchtbaren Boden gefallen zu sein. TomR. von den Youngtimern nennt die Region auch seine Heimat. Sympathische Ecke also; von der Landschaft ganz zu schweigen, wenn auch Höhenmeter nicht so einfach auf die Uhr kommen.


----------



## grembel (13. Februar 2016)

Freefall79 schrieb:


> In "Eurer Ecke" scheint das Retro / Youngtimer MTB Virus auf fruchtbaren Boden gefallen zu sein.


Wir hatten ja nüscht. 
mfg stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grembel (13. Februar 2016)

Freefall79 schrieb:


> wenn auch Höhenmeter nicht so einfach auf die Uhr kommen.


Downhill kriegste hier nur auf der Rollirampe vor der Apotheke, kannst dafür aber hochfahren. 
mfg stephan


----------



## kalihalde (13. Februar 2016)

Schlamm und Gegenwind sind die Höhenmeter der Flachländers


----------



## ceo (13. Februar 2016)

wer das vor der tür hat braucht doch keine berge


----------



## Radsatz (13. Februar 2016)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Schlamm und Gegenwind sind die Höhenmeter der Flachländers



Ausserdem kann man jede Brücke als Bergankunft feiern


----------



## ceo (13. Februar 2016)

genau  und man kann sich bedenkenlos 'ne dura ace kassette samt kurzem schaltwerk ins heidezaskar bauen


----------



## grembel (13. Februar 2016)

ham wa schon 


 

 
oder so ähnlich 
mfg stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (13. Februar 2016)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Schön hast Du es da, @grembel . Sind dort sehr gerne immer wieder im Sommer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da bin ich im April mal wieder...


----------



## ceo (13. Februar 2016)

grembel schrieb:


> ham wa schon
> Anhang anzeigen 462829 Anhang anzeigen 462830
> oder so ähnlich
> mfg stephan


dito


----------



## blackredrabbit (13. Februar 2016)

Sonne, Sonne, Sonne


----------



## Radsatz (13. Februar 2016)

ceo schrieb:


> genau  und man kann sich bedenkenlos 'ne dura ace kassette samt kurzem schaltwerk ins heidezaskar bauen  Anhang anzeigen 462826



Ja DA 7402 Schaltwerk 205 Gr schaltet besser wie XT Geraffel


----------



## grembel (13. Februar 2016)

die shifter machen es


----------



## Glimmerman (13. Februar 2016)

ceo schrieb:


> genau  und man kann sich bedenkenlos 'ne dura ace kassette samt kurzem schaltwerk ins heidezaskar bauen



ham wa auch...


----------



## ArSt (13. Februar 2016)

Glimmerman schrieb:


> ham wa auch...


... mia a:





Blos des Schaltwerk geht net in kurz.


----------



## Horst Link (14. Februar 2016)

Auch mit kurzem Schaltwerk: Kleine Runde über die Schlachtfelder des kleinen Napoleon.




Kona Hei Hei by ultrahorst, on Flickr


----------



## wtb_rider (15. Februar 2016)

dein Hei Hei ist für mich der einzige Grund warum ich Kona überhaupt in Betracht ziehen würde.


----------



## atzepenga (15. Februar 2016)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> dein Hei Hei ist für mich der einzige Grund warum ich Kona überhaupt in Betracht ziehen würde.



Wie bitte?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (18. Februar 2016)

Hallo
Haldenrunde




Auf Wunsch von @Freefall79  mit grünen Rad.




Gruss
Markus


----------



## Freefall79 (19. Februar 2016)

msony schrieb:


> Hallo
> Haldenrunde
> 
> Auf Wunsch von @Freefall79  mit grünen Rad.
> ...


Besten Dank!


----------



## msony (19. Februar 2016)

bitteschön Jung.


----------



## IHateRain (20. Februar 2016)

Zeit für Farbe im Wald!


----------



## neverisforever (22. Februar 2016)

Manchmal kommt man noch nicht mal aus dem Keller:



Das ist doch zum kotzen...
Zum Glück hab ich als Magura-Messie noch Ersatz liegen
Grüße
Björn


----------



## Thias (22. Februar 2016)

Mein Beileid. Genau das Teil mit custom Zusatzöffnung hab ich auch 
Auch beliebt: gerissener Schnellspanner. :roll:


----------



## msony (23. Februar 2016)

Moin
Das Wetter meint es heut gut mit uns.



Gruss


----------



## Fischland (23. Februar 2016)

...schönes Bike mit 1PS.


----------



## msony (23. Februar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horster_Schwabe (23. Februar 2016)

@msony noch unterwegs? Die Lücke hast du echt perfekt abgepasst...


----------



## msony (23. Februar 2016)

Bin wieder zu Hause
Der Himmel wird gerade pechschwarz


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (23. Februar 2016)

irgendwie ist der April 2 Monate zu früh dran...


----------



## Jed (25. Februar 2016)

Es hätte noch etwas wärmer sein können 


 



Edit, vor lauter Freude über die Sonne erstmal einen dicken Rechtschreibfehler in dem Satz entdeckt 
Gruß


----------



## msony (26. Februar 2016)

Hi
könnt mal langsam bunter werden.



Schönes Wochenende
Markus


----------



## msony (27. Februar 2016)

Traumwetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horster_Schwabe (27. Februar 2016)

msony schrieb:


> Traumwetter.



Aber so was von...


----------



## msony (27. Februar 2016)

Mensch Markus,komm doch mal vorbei wenn du eh schon auf´m Gaul sitzt.


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (27. Februar 2016)

msony schrieb:


> Mensch Markus,komm doch mal vorbei wenn du eh schon auf´m Gaul sitzt.



Dat hab ich mir für die nächsten Wochen auf alle Fälle vorgenommen...   heute war Frauchen mit dabei, deswegen nur ne kleine Runde. Der Wind is noch arschkalt...


----------



## msony (27. Februar 2016)

Jau Wind war uncool.
Wir können uns auch irgendwo treffen.


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (27. Februar 2016)

Kriegen wir auf alle Fälle hin


----------



## msony (27. Februar 2016)




----------



## IHateRain (27. Februar 2016)

Top Wetterchen in der schönen Wetterau! Das konnten wir nutzen 








Grüße
IHR


----------



## kasimir2 (28. Februar 2016)

Es war schön, und kalt. Ab 400m liegt auf den Schattenseiten auch noch Schnee.
Trotzdem könnte man langsam mal ans umdekorieren denken...





Gruß
Marc


----------



## schnitzeljagt (28. Februar 2016)

Am Samstag in Leipzig.

SONNE! PÜPPI EINPACKEN! RAUS! FAHREN!   

Der Mic


----------



## neverisforever (28. Februar 2016)

Die erste Ausfahrt nach dem Neuaufbau:


       


Schönes Wetter, aber noch ganz schön matschig im Wald: Grad noch mit Fluid Film gefüllt, Lackmacken mit Fertan behandelt und ausgetupft, poliert und gleich eingesaut
Hat aber zu viel Spaß gemacht um aufzuhören
Beim Saubermachen leider Spiel im Innenlager festgestellt: Da muss ich nochmal ran (gell, @Radsatz )
Morgen kommt auch noch ein schwarzer Lenker: Dann ists komplett fertig
Grüße
-Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koe (28. Februar 2016)

Tach,

gestern mal das Fat Ti eine weing umgebaut. Neue Sattelstütze mit gelochtem Flite und Bullseye Laufradsatz mit Skinwalls.
Heute dann mal ne kleine Runde gedreht. Leider nur 2 Handypics.


Schönen Abend noch.

Stefan


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (29. Februar 2016)

neverisforever schrieb:


> Dann ists komplett fertig



irgendwann wird dich der Magura-Gott bestrafen...


----------



## neverisforever (29. Februar 2016)

Horster_Schwabe schrieb:


> irgendwann wird dich der Magura-Gott bestrafen...


Oder alle nicht Magura-Jünger: Zur Sicherheit hab ich deswegen die HS11 Special sogar zwei mal... man weiß ja nie


----------



## Jed (29. Februar 2016)

Heute mal mit dem 93er Carbon "malfixzumfahrenzusammengeschustert" Rad unterwegs gewesen, es war kalt und windig 


 

 

 
Bitte keine klagen wegen der lustigen Teilezusammenstellung


----------



## Fischland (1. März 2016)

...die Teilezusammenstellung ist lustig.


----------



## Radsatz (1. März 2016)

Abkehr vom Gruppen Wahn


----------



## Jed (1. März 2016)

Ich will nur beweisen das 23 bzw 24 Jahre alte Carbonrohre noch halten und fahrbar sind auch wenn sie aus Taiwan stammen


----------



## planist (1. März 2016)

endlich mal wieder gutes Wetter am Wochenende


----------



## neverisforever (4. März 2016)

Ich glaube, ihr hattet mit der Gabel recht: Sid gegen Mag SL Ti getauscht.
Wirkt gleich viel agiler... und optisch gefällt es mir auch besser
Grüße aus dem Wald
Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (5. März 2016)

Hi
Seit gefühlt einer Woche endlich mal trocken.
Zeit für eine kleine Stadtrunde vorm Fussball.




Schönes Wochenende
Markus


----------



## Lorenzini (5. März 2016)

Hi Markus,
Haste bestimmt auch für Dortmund ein kerzchen gespendet! Oder?
Gruß in den pott


----------



## msony (5. März 2016)

Ausnamsweise mal heute.


----------



## Radsatz (5. März 2016)

bei euch gibts auch nur Fussball u Tauben wa


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (5. März 2016)

Radsatz schrieb:


> bei euch gibts auch nur Fussball u Tauben wa



Der Bundesverband der Züchter is ca. 10 Min entfernt, kommt man dran vorbei, wenn man von Nordstern nach Zollverein auf der  alten Kohlenbahntrasse radelt. Du hast also die Zechen bzw. die phänomenale Industriekultur vergessen Fast ggü. steht sogar ne Moschee. 5 Min weiter kommste an der Trabrennbahn von GE vorbei. Der Pott is kuhl. Und dat sag ich als Zugezogener.


----------



## pottsblizz (5. März 2016)

msony schrieb:


> Ausnamsweise mal heute.


nach dem Spiel ist vor dem Spiel
und das beste dran ist sowieso das Bierchen, auweia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (5. März 2016)

Markus,Wil.
Heut hauen die gelb/schwatten die Arroganzelite wech,da bin ich mir sicher.
Heute alle für den Pott.DAUMEN drücken!!!


----------



## Radsatz (5. März 2016)

Multi kulti jabs schon vor 120 Jahren schon da kamen die Schimanskis u Koslowskis aus dem kalten osten da waren auch ein paar gute Fussballer dabei die in dernational Manschaft gespielt haben


----------



## pottsblizz (5. März 2016)

Danke Markus, gleich gehts los...
Eure haben ja heute schon bei den Jecken ein vorgelegt.

Mal zum Pott, früher waren mehr Tauben, aber auch mehr Malocher. Haben alles volgekackt,  also die Tauben natürlich.


----------



## msony (6. März 2016)

So,war nix mit Daumen drücken Gestern.
Dafür haben die Schalker(da will ich mich nicht ausschliessen)bis 3Uhr heut früh ausgiebig den Sieg gefeiert.




Da braucht man schon ne Stunde frische Luft am anderen Tag.


----------



## pottsblizz (6. März 2016)

msony schrieb:


> So,war nix mit Daumen drücken Gestern.
> Dafür haben die Schalker(da will ich mich nicht ausschliessen)bis 3Uhr heut früh ausgiebig den Sieg gefeiert.



sei euch gegönnt...
war auch ein Stündchen unterwegs, leider die Knipse vergessen,  war kalt aber überraschend schön hier.


----------



## msony (6. März 2016)

kam mir garnicht so kalt vor,warscheinlich bin ich von innen noch gewärmt.


----------



## pottsblizz (6. März 2016)

ich war auch morgens halb 10 los, da lagst du wahrscheinlich noch in der Poofe, oder???


----------



## msony (6. März 2016)

jupp.


----------



## atzepenga (7. März 2016)

pottsblizz schrieb:


> ich war auch morgens halb 10 los, da lagst du wahrscheinlich noch in der Poofe, oder???



Wo biste denn lang? Muss nach dem erneuten Stadtwechsel, wieder neue Pfade erkunden  hach wat vermiss ick dat Ruhrtal


----------



## pottsblizz (7. März 2016)

Dortmunder Norden Waltrop Lünen, oder wenn du so willst, südmünsterländische Parklandschaft. Hat auch seinen Reiz, Höhenmeter muss man halt die Halden mitnehmen.
Wo bist du denn gelandet? Dortmunder Süden zB hat ja auch schöne Fahrecken.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atzepenga (7. März 2016)

pottsblizz schrieb:


> Dortmunder Norden Waltrop Lünen, oder wenn du so willst, südmünsterländische Parklandschaft. Hat auch seinen Reiz, Höhenmeter muss man halt die Halden mitnehmen.
> Wo bist du denn gelandet? Dortmunder Süden zB hat ja auch schöne Fahrecken.
> Grüße



Innenstadt/Kaiserviertel von hier aus gehts entweder mit Hm zur Syburg oder entspannt am Kanal zum Schiffshebewerk


----------



## msony (10. März 2016)

Hi
Schönes Wetterchen heut.






Gruss Markus


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (10. März 2016)

wo steckst du? Ich fahr nachher Richtung Zollverein...


----------



## msony (10. März 2016)

Kanalrunde.
Foto ist am Zoom, direkt an der Brücke .


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (10. März 2016)

nicht zu windig heute? Gestern wars echt zugig am Kanal...


----------



## msony (10. März 2016)

ne,es ging so, war ganz angenehm.


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (10. März 2016)

msony schrieb:


> ne,es ging so, war ganz angenehm.





msony schrieb:


> ne,es ging so, war ganz angenehm.



Jaja, so ist das, wenn man pünktlich Feierabend machen will...hat nur zu ner kleinen Runde gereicht


----------



## msony (10. März 2016)

Jetzt sehe ich wo du bist,habe es auf dem Handy nicht erkannt.
Wieder das blöde Pissmännchen im Hintergrund.


----------



## Koe (12. März 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (12. März 2016)

Da fährt aber jemand gerne sein FATTI jetzt?! 

Schön!


----------



## Koe (12. März 2016)

synlos schrieb:


> Da fährt aber jemand gerne sein FATTI jetzt?!
> 
> Schön!


Auf jeden Fall. Die Stütze fährt sich super. Vielen Dank nochmal.


----------



## msony (13. März 2016)

Hi
Kleine Runde durch Essen.



Dann eine ruppige,steile Abfahrt über Kopfsteinpflaster und Wurzeln.
Das Resultat war ein übeler Kettenklemmer.




That´s Life.

Gruss Markus


----------



## Stadtkind (13. März 2016)

Is eh unnötig irgendwie


----------



## msony (13. März 2016)

Jahatte aber über zwanzig Jahre gehalten.
Aber Null Kratzer an der Kettenstrebe.


----------



## ArSt (13. März 2016)

Stadtkind schrieb:


> Is eh unnötig irgendwie


Unnötig? Wie hätte die Kettenstrebe ohne ausgesehen? 
Markus, lass das bei Gelegenheit wieder anlöten, ich finde die Teile sehr gut! Und wenn ich sehe wie angenagt die Platte aussieht, war die auch vorher schon nicht unbedingt unnötig. 
Ich hab' mir sowas vor Jahren auch schon selber geschnitzt:





War wirklich schon mehrmals nicht schlecht, dass die Platte angeschraubt war!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stadtkind (13. März 2016)

Mir ist das ja voll wurscht wie meine Kettenstrebe aussieht. Ich halte das für gottgegeben dass die u.U. abgeschliffen wird. Amen.


----------



## ArSt (13. März 2016)

Hast ja recht,  ich hab' aber schon Kettenstreben mit so tiefen Kerben gesehen, dass ich mich fragte, ob das auf Dauer hält.
Von verbogenen Kettenblättern mal abgesehen.


----------



## Stadtkind (13. März 2016)

Ich wollte da jetzt keine Grundsatzdebatte lostreten eigentlich. Ich hatte noch nie ein Rad das ausseinandergefallen wäre oder so, weil da in der Kettenstrebe ein paar Kratzer waren. Hab auch noch nie ein gebrauchtes in Händen gehalten was da unten mehr als "ästhetische Probleme" für den anspruchsvollen Kettenstreben Connoisseur gehabt hätte.

Jeder wie er will. Freilich, wenn an einem Rahmen sowas dran ist ärgert man sichs wenns wegbricht.


----------



## msony (13. März 2016)

Da bin ich wieder.

Ehrlich gesagt,es ist ärgerlich.
Ich möchte die alten Rahmen ja auch nicht verheizen.
Auch möchte ich keine Schäden an der Kettenstrebe,wer weiss schon wie dünn das Material dort ist.
Löten is nicht,da ich sonst Neulack benötige.
Ich werde versuchen mit Flüssigstahl das Teil zu kleben.
Da besteht keine Gefahr,entweder es klappt,oder nicht.
Der Rahmen hat eh schon so einiges mitgemacht,ich meine der Lack ist eh erst seit 31.08.2015 druff.War doch mein Geburtstagsgeschenk vom Gerrit.


----------



## Raze (13. März 2016)

Schlagt mich, aber kann man nicht so eine Bildniete wie für den Flaschenhalter nehmen, um das abgebrochen Teil (oder ähnliches) dauerhaft zu befestigen? Oder schwächt ein Loch die Strebe??


----------



## msony (13. März 2016)

Ein Loch würde ich an der Stelle nicht bohren.
Das Brodie hat total dünne Sitzstreben,fährt sichähnlich wie ein Softtail.


----------



## ArSt (14. März 2016)

Ich habe an meinem Rad auch zwei 7,1er-Löcher für M5er-Blindnietmuttern in die Kettenstrebe gebohrt, die Nietmuttern halten auch noch gleich zwei Halbrundscheiben fest, damit die Nietmutternköpfe eine ebene Auflage haben. Das hält jetzt schon seit über 20 Jahren, mein Litespeed hat aber keine sonderlich ausgereizten Wandstärken und ich wiege auch nicht so viel. Allgemein würde ich von einer derartigen Aktion abraten.


----------



## msony (17. März 2016)

Hi 
War das Wetter bei Euch heute auch so schön?







Gruss Markus


----------



## neverisforever (17. März 2016)

Also bei uns wars heute




und gestern


schön
Grüße (besonders @stefan9113 )
Björn


----------



## synlos (17. März 2016)

msony schrieb:


> War das Wetter bei Euch heute auch so schön?


Klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (17. März 2016)

Musste die Wege da so umpflügen mit dem Blizzard Tom?
Ich muss meins auch mal wieder zusammenbauen.


----------



## synlos (17. März 2016)

msony schrieb:


> Ich muss meins auch mal wieder zusammenbauen.


Was zum...


msony schrieb:


> Musste die Wege da so umpflügen mit dem Blizzard Tom?


----------



## msony (17. März 2016)

ja ich steck das Morgen mal wieder zusammen.
Laufräder,Schaltwerk und Griffe hab ich dem geklaut und nen Sattel brauche ich noch.


----------



## Koe (20. März 2016)

Moin.


----------



## Dean76 (20. März 2016)

neverisforever schrieb:


> Also bei uns wars heute
> Anhang anzeigen 473632
> und gesternAnhang anzeigen 473635
> schön
> ...



Ich habe mich schon die ganze Zeit gefragt, warum das keiner kauft
Sehr geil
Gratuliere dir
LG
Andre


----------



## neverisforever (20. März 2016)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich schon die ganze Zeit gefragt, warum das keiner kauft
> Sehr geil
> Gratuliere dir
> LG
> Andre



Danke, Andre!
Macht wirklich Spaß das Teil
Ich musste auch erstmal das Spielgeld organisieren, bevor ich zuschlagen konnte. Durch die Position des Dämpfers unterscheiden sich die beiden Räder übrigens total:
Das Ibis ist eine weiche Sänfte, die einen durch das Gelände trägt, wohingegen das Control Tech eher passiver reagiert und wirklich nur Stöße abfängt, ohne dass man das Gefühl hat, dass es die ganze Zeit (hyper)aktiv wäre...
Ich mag beide
Ich hab nur für mich festgestellt, dass Singlespeed nur funktioniert, wenn ich Klickpedalen dranhab...
Kommt ein Hügel bin ich jedesmal dankbar, wenn ich auch “ziehen“ kann.
Grüße
Björn


----------



## Koe (20. März 2016)

FATte kleine Runde heute.


----------



## Thias (24. März 2016)

FSR durch den Schönbuchwald gejagt. War geil. Das Ding fährt sich einfach mal ziemlich gut.


----------



## neverisforever (25. März 2016)

In Hamburg is grad Schietwetter


 
Grüße
Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thias (26. März 2016)

Ich bewerfe euch mal mit diesem schlecht gemachten, mies beleuchteten iphone-Foto um meine Freude zum Ausdruck zu bringen, was heute für ein herrliches Wetter bei uns ist!

Endlich Frühling!




Wenn es doch nur so bleiben würde. Morgen ist wieder  angesagt.


----------



## Trek-Maniac (26. März 2016)

War heute mal mit dem 990er unterwegs bei schönem Wetter


----------



## Dean76 (26. März 2016)

Bei uns war auch Kaiserwetter



 


Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## Koe (26. März 2016)




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (28. März 2016)

Das Ellison ist soweit fertig, heute ging es nochmal raus. Direkte Sonne ist eigentlich nicht so ideal für Bilder,  aber wer wird da nach den trüben Monaten meckern 



​


----------



## noka78 (28. März 2016)

Heute früh große Heimatrunde durch den Spreewald...






 

 






Oster-Grüße 
Norman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (28. März 2016)

Bei euch sind die Bäume weiss, bei uns noch viele Wege


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (28. März 2016)

Kein Rad-Wetter...


----------



## msony (28. März 2016)

Der Sturm heut war übel Markus.
Hat mir einiges im Garten zerstört.
Ich hab aber noch nicht nachgesehen,hier ist gerad ein schweres Gewitter im Anzug.


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (28. März 2016)

msony schrieb:


> Der Sturm heut war übel Markus.
> Hat mir einiges im Garten zerstört.
> Ich hab aber noch nicht nachgesehen,hier ist gerad ein schweres Gewitter im Anzug.



Dürfte gleich bei dir sein...


----------



## msony (28. März 2016)

genau jetzt


----------



## black-panther (29. März 2016)

Markus,
zu der Brodie Kettenstrebe, sieht das nur so aus, oder war da halb Lack / halb Rost unter dem Sockel?

LG
Chris


----------



## msony (29. März 2016)

Hi Chris.
Kein Lack,war ja der Sockel aufgelötet,achso doch stimmt.
Ich hab mit nem Lackstift eine tiefe Macke überpinselt.
Ein wenig Flugrost gibt es aber.


----------



## black-panther (29. März 2016)

ok.. sieht rechts so grün aus...
Hm, war vielleicht nicht mehr ordentlich dran, wg. Rost? Oder kam der erst danach?


----------



## msony (29. März 2016)

Das weiss ich nicht Chris,ich konnte ja voher nicht drunter nachsehen,aber ich denke das dort auch voher schon etwas 
Rost war.
Mit dem Rad habe ich eh nicht so viel Glück.
Gerade schon wieder lang gemacht mit dem grünen.



Jetzt wird der auch noch dick.


----------



## black-panther (29. März 2016)

Aua, wat machst du denn mit dem armen Rad?! 
Is wohl bisschen zu sportlich oder nervös für dich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (29. März 2016)

keine Ahnung,aber mit dem Teil lieg ich immer auf der Nase.
sollte vielleicht mal die Farbe wechseln.


----------



## Dean76 (29. März 2016)

Du sollst ja auch nach vorn schauen und nicht nur aufs Rad!



Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## msony (29. März 2016)

ja,das war mehr Hans Guck in die Luft und dann lag da son Moos Zeugs in der Kruve.


----------



## noka78 (30. März 2016)

noch eins zum Bergfest...




 

Gute Restwoche für euch, der Regen ist jetzt aber genug!


----------



## IHateRain (30. März 2016)

At Gerrit's place...





Grüße
IHR


----------



## Radsatz (30. März 2016)

Ja der Norden hat den schönsten Himmel


----------



## msony (31. März 2016)

Guten Morgen
So Freitag soll wohl endlich der Frühling kommen.
Heut ist es ehr mau.



Gruss
Markus


----------



## black-panther (31. März 2016)

Sonne, 22°C 
Ich auf Arbeit


----------



## neverisforever (31. März 2016)

Hier wars heute ganz angenehm


Grüße
- Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roots-Rider (31. März 2016)

ganz schöne Suppe heute


----------



## Radsatz (1. April 2016)

Auch hie schönes Wetter u kein Wind im Bundesland ohne Berge


----------



## Ianus (1. April 2016)

Erstes Rollout.... LRS ist provisorisch, wollte das Rad aber erstmal fahrfertig bekommen..... am Wochenende soll super Wetter werden.


----------



## Radsatz (1. April 2016)

Ianus schrieb:


> Erstes Rollout.... LRS ist provisorisch, wollte das Rad aber erstmal fahrfertig bekommen..... am Wochenende soll super Wetter werden.



schöne Strasse


----------



## Roots-Rider (1. April 2016)

Schutzbleche ab, schwarze Kurbel montiert und ab ins Feld.


----------



## synlos (2. April 2016)

Kleine Tour (gleichzeitig Testfahrt) die dann doch länger wurde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roots-Rider (2. April 2016)

Classic Bike trifft auf Dosenkunst.


----------



## oppede (2. April 2016)




----------



## Ianus (3. April 2016)




----------



## kalihalde (3. April 2016)

Der Frühling kommt (doch noch).









Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde

P.S. Leider bin ich zu blöd, das erste Bild hier richtig orientiert einzufügen


----------



## msony (3. April 2016)

Erste T-Shirt Tour dieses Jahr.


----------



## Dean76 (3. April 2016)

Ach ja, bin natürlich auch ne Runde mit dem Grove gefahren


 
Fährt sich trotz meiner Bedenken, dass der Vorbau jetzt etwas zu tief sein könnte, sehr angenehm

Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## wtb_rider (4. April 2016)

bin erstaunt wie schlecht die hochgeladenen Bilder aussehen. Muss mal kucken wo die Quali auf der Strecke geblieben ist.


----------



## IHateRain (8. April 2016)

Hier noch ein Nachtrag zu unserem Gerrit-Urlaub; bei zwei Touren hatte ich auch eine Kamera mit 














Schönes Wochenende
IHR


----------



## Nordpol (9. April 2016)

Usedom...?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (9. April 2016)

Funky-ride 





Grüße Franky​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IHateRain (9. April 2016)

Nordpol schrieb:


> Usedom...?



Genau. Heringsdorf, Bansin, Seebad Ahlbeck und Swinemünde 

Grüße
IHR


----------



## Radsatz (9. April 2016)

Da die 28" Kuwas auch bei schönem Wetter gezeigt werden ,zeig ich auch mal ein 28" DB


----------



## synlos (9. April 2016)

Herrliches Wetter, also raus!




Der nachfolgende trail war klitschig, voller Wurzeln und Baumstümpfen! Das war was. Man gut das ich gefedert unterwegs war. Nächstes Mal nen Video?


----------



## IHateRain (9. April 2016)

Klasse, Tom 

Spitzen-Runde heute auch hier  Nur...













Grüße
IHR


----------



## Raze (9. April 2016)

Man weis ja, dass die MANITOU Rahmen rissanfällig sind, aber dass gleich das ganze Unterrohr wegbricht...

Klasse Bild


----------



## Huelse (10. April 2016)

Elbsandsteingebirge, letztes Wochenende.


----------



## Lorenzini (10. April 2016)

Schönes Deutschland. Der Kuhstall obendrauf?


----------



## Huelse (10. April 2016)

Rauensteinmassiv.
Und das hier war am Quirl.


----------



## Lorenzini (10. April 2016)

Hallo Falk,
Das müssen wir aber jetzt um Gotteswillen nicht weitersagen wie goil diese schöne Gegend ist. Sonst wollen selbst die Ruhrpott Jungs mal dahin....... (würde mich aber freuen).
Ich komm aus Bad Schandau. ehemals.
Gruß Volkmar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischland (11. April 2016)

...kann ich nur unterschreiben.
(freue mich schon auf den Sommer- Reinhardtsdorf/Schöna)


----------



## aspreti (11. April 2016)

Mein Fehler, kommt gleich


----------



## aspreti (11. April 2016)

Guter Start in die Woche

















Alex


----------



## mauricer (11. April 2016)

Geiles Rad und noch geilere Bilder.


----------



## noka78 (11. April 2016)

aspreti schrieb:


> Guter Start in die Woche
> 
> 
> Alex




DANKE Alex - das bringt mich lechzend durch die ganze Woche  

PS: Wo ist denn dieses herrliche Fleckchen?


----------



## aspreti (11. April 2016)

noka78 schrieb:


> DANKE Alex - das bringt mich lechzend durch die ganze Woche
> 
> PS: Wo ist denn dieses herrliche Fleckchen?



Mich bringt dieser Start auch gut durch die Woche, hoffentlich.

Der Flecken ist im Karwendel, bei Fall/ Sylvensteinsee. Ganz hinten im Talschuss. Luxxor musste schon mal mit hoch. War echt lustig, gell Luxxor!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezi66 (13. April 2016)

Feierabend


----------



## Ianus (15. April 2016)




----------



## Spaltinho (17. April 2016)

Ganz spontan haben wir uns heute dazu entschieden das Schrauben sein zu lassen und uns mit unseren Schätzchen in den Großstadtdschungel zu begeben. Gleichzeitig stellte die schöne Ausfahrt die erste wirkliche Runde mit meinem neuen Breezer dar. Ein Träumchen, das Wetter, mit nem guten Kumpel abhängen und Berlin.
Einfach ein toller Sonntagabend.


----------



## Dean76 (17. April 2016)

Schönes Breezer

Hättet ihr mal was gesagt

LG 
André


----------



## noka78 (18. April 2016)

War echt ne spontane Sause Andre...bei der nächsten größeren Runde geben wir einen Wink!

Hab aber auch noch was...














Hach...schön wars! Nur gut das die Saison erst angefangen hat ! Bis zur nächsten...

Grüße

PS: Das Breezer ist


----------



## IHateRain (19. April 2016)

right place - wrong KLEIN 





Cheers
IHR


----------



## msony (19. April 2016)

Guten Morgen
Endlich mal wieder auf den Rädern gesessen.









Gruss Markus


----------



## Spezi66 (19. April 2016)

Schön war`s


----------



## Ianus (20. April 2016)

Feierabendrunde  War das herrlich...


----------



## Freefall79 (21. April 2016)

Vormittag, Nachmittag... nehmen wir es mal nicht so genau. Schön war's definitiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (21. April 2016)

Mittagspausenrunde....











Soviel zum Thema wie viel Räder man so braucht....


----------



## Lorenzini (21. April 2016)

Das Rapsfeld ist schön. Der Rest.........


----------



## dre101 (21. April 2016)

boah, ne, echt nicht... für alles mögliche kann man ein auge zudrücken, dafür nicht...


----------



## Ianus (21. April 2016)

Entspannt Euch... immer noch besser als über ungelegte Eier zu gackern, wie es mittlerweile hier gang und gäbe ist....


----------



## dre101 (21. April 2016)

hä...? keine ahnung, was du meinst...
ich hab dich ja immer für nen echten connaisseur gehalten, mach dich doch nicht lächerlich mit so nem spastifahrrad...


----------



## msony (21. April 2016)

Tach
schon extrem warm Heute.




Gruss Markus


----------



## Ianus (22. April 2016)

dre101 schrieb:


> hä...? keine ahnung, was du meinst...
> ich hab dich ja immer für nen echten connaisseur gehalten, mach dich doch nicht lächerlich mit so nem spastifahrrad...


 Ich mach mich mit diesem Spastifahrrad seit mehr als 10 Jahren lächerlich. Habe bis jetzt weder beruflich noch privat dadurch irgendwelche Nachteile erlitten!!


----------



## Splatter666 (22. April 2016)

Moin!

@Ianus : Ich finde solche Kisten prinzipiell sehr geil...
Allerdings kann ich persönlich nicht darauf fahren - leider passen meine Dimensionen net dazu...
Was ich schick fände, wär ne vernünftige Sitzbank, ähnlich den Bonanzas von damals...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## Fisch123 (22. April 2016)

Lorenzini schrieb:


> Das Rapsfeld ist schön. Der Rest.........


Stimmt, blüht wieder alles und schön grün ist es auch.
Der Rest auf dem Bild ist was für den Schrotthändler, sorry das ist wie Bonanza damals, die fand ich auch schon Ka...e


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (22. April 2016)

ist halt ne alternative wenn man kein Klasse 1 Fahrerlaubnis hat


----------



## mauricer (22. April 2016)

Jörg hat glaub ich genug geile Räder, so dass man ihm diesen Chopper verzeihen kann (wenn man sich offensichtlich um nix anderes zu kümmern hat).


----------



## Ianus (22. April 2016)




----------



## Ianus (22. April 2016)

doppelt


----------



## Ianus (22. April 2016)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Der Rest auf dem Bild ist was für den Schrotthändler, sorry das ist wie Bonanza damals, die fand ich auch schon Ka...e



Wenn ich mir so Deine Räder anschaue finde ich es äußerst mutig, mir den Schrotthändler nahezulegen. Aber es paßt zu dem Tonfall der hier mittlerweile herrscht.


----------



## Ianus (24. April 2016)

Heute Mittag ging es noch...





Jetzt schneit es gerade....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (24. April 2016)

Heute von Sonnenschein über Regen, Hagel und Schnee alles dabei!


----------



## IHateRain (25. April 2016)

Gestern die 1. Testrunde; läuft super 





...nur...




Grüße
IHR


----------



## Freefall79 (25. April 2016)

IHateRain schrieb:


> Gestern die 1. Testrunde; läuft super
> 
> 
> ...nur...
> ...



Krasses Innenlager für den Hobel.


----------



## msony (28. April 2016)

Guten Morgen Deutschland

Schön bunt,aber auch schön kalt.





Gruss Markus


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (28. April 2016)

mutig bei dem April²-Wetter


----------



## msony (28. April 2016)

Regenjacke hab ich am Mann Markus.


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (28. April 2016)

msony schrieb:


> Regenjacke hab ich am Mann Markus.



  solange es beim Regen bleibt...


----------



## Freefall79 (28. April 2016)

Mist... unspektakuläres Rad nicht geknipst.


----------



## Spezi66 (29. April 2016)

Nein! Auch heute wars wieder eher beschi**en


----------



## msony (29. April 2016)

Geiler Fahrstuhl!EH!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pottsblizz (29. April 2016)

übers Wetter heute braucht man nicht streiten, es war NICHT SCHÖN!

Der Rest aber schon: Freitag Abend Wochenende, vom Dortmunder U





raus zum Dortmund Ems Kanal





Rast an der HANSAROHRBrücke, wie sinnig:





wie man unschwer erkennen kann, das Hansa ist Export, das Rohr True Temper OX3

schönes Wochenende euch


----------



## msony (29. April 2016)

Ne Wil,Hansa Pils geht garnicht.
Die Stadt ,ich sag jetzt mal nix,aber geiles Rocky.EH!!


----------



## pottsblizz (29. April 2016)

Mensch Markus, ist doch Export, kein Pils! Ehrliches Malocherbierchen 

In diesem Sinne


----------



## msony (29. April 2016)

Stimmt
Export geht immer.


----------



## Radsatz (29. April 2016)

Kirmes Bier


----------



## pottsblizz (29. April 2016)

bei dem Wetter ist ein magenfreundliches export aus dem Kasten doch genau das richtige...


----------



## Radsatz (29. April 2016)

Mit Export Bier kannst du in Norddeutschland keine Freunde gewinnen


----------



## Horst Link (29. April 2016)

Schon ein paar Tage her. Hausrunde oberhalb der Stadt.


----------



## msony (29. April 2016)

Hm
manno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (30. April 2016)

Heute Staffelsee-Runde, Wetter war wie gestern hervorragend: 

























Murnauer Moos, Estergebirge:





So sehen bei uns die Industriedenkmäler aus (Loisach), Bierwerbung hat's nirgendwo: 




Es grüßt Euch der Armin!


----------



## Radsatz (30. April 2016)

wer ist der Hersteller von den Muddplaggern (Reifen)


----------



## msony (30. April 2016)

schwalbe?,steht doch druff.


----------



## ArSt (30. April 2016)

Meinst Du mich Gerd? Wenn ja, dann Schwalbe:




28x1.2" / 30-622
Gibt's aber nur noch als Drahtreifen: https://www.bike24.de/p1101051.html


----------



## opi13 (30. April 2016)

tolles Wetter


----------



## Ianus (30. April 2016)

Astrein Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (30. April 2016)

Das Teil fährt sich sowas von genial, ich bin jedesmal hin und weg.....  nur fliegen ist schöner


----------



## kalihalde (30. April 2016)

Heute war Hanami mit dem Miyata.





Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## gtbiker (1. Mai 2016)

Sommerkirsche!


----------



## emek (1. Mai 2016)




----------



## synlos (1. Mai 2016)




----------



## Radsatz (1. Mai 2016)

Nach 5 Tagen Dauerschiffen in SH


----------



## Dean76 (1. Mai 2016)

"Wenn der Vater mit dem Sohne"


 

Schön wars!

LG
Andre


----------



## noka78 (1. Mai 2016)

vor der Arbeit noch ne StaRu gedreht...übern KuDamm-TierGarten-Potsi-GleisDreieckPark-SchönebergerSchleife...eine kurze Pause am HolocaustMahnmal













Grüße
Norman


----------



## huhue (1. Mai 2016)

Haste keine Mecker gekriegt?

Das letzte mal das wir (zugegebener massen in einer etwas größeren Runde), unsere Räder an die Stehlen lehnten,
kam gleich ein Aufpasser und hat' jemeckert------->v




Spassbremsen!


----------



## BontragerTom (1. Mai 2016)

Ich denke es gibt bestimmt bessere Plätze für Shootings, als gerade dieses Mahnmal...
Muss aber jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (1. Mai 2016)

Es fährt einfach geil! Einer meiner Lieblinge, inzwischen.


----------



## IHateRain (2. Mai 2016)

1.Mai-Runde: check 





Einen schönen Start in die Woche @all.
IHR


----------



## Spezi66 (2. Mai 2016)

Endlich Sonne!


----------



## Yetiman (2. Mai 2016)

Auch ich musste heut um 17:15 die Tastatur links liegen lassen... Das war so ein Tag an dem man hätte 25 und Student sein müssen...


----------



## mubi (2. Mai 2016)

Yetiman schrieb:


> Auch ich musste heut um 17:15 die Tastatur links liegen lassen... Das war so ein Tag an dem man hätte 25 und Student sein müssen...



hattest du bock zu kiffen  oder wie soll man das verstehen?


----------



## Thias (3. Mai 2016)

Heute morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit. Bin extra etwas früher los, um einen netten Umweg einzubauen.




Ist Frühling nicht was herrliches?


----------



## mubi (3. Mai 2016)

das schloss...hahaha geil


----------



## Thias (3. Mai 2016)

Macht mächtig Eindruck, wa? 
Das ist eine "das Rad hat einen Besitzer" - Markierung. Mehr nicht. Damit es nicht weggeräumt wird, wenn mal wieder Altradentsorgung ist. Ist der Vorteil, wenn man in der Provinz ist.


----------



## Humdy (4. Mai 2016)

Frühling!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (5. Mai 2016)

Einwandfrei...


----------



## Horst Link (5. Mai 2016)

Heute Slalom zwischen Flaschen, Bollerwagen und Bierleichen. Insgesamt eine sehr schöne Tour entlang der Saale mit Abstecher nach Freyburg (Unstrut) und über Bad Sulza wieder zurück.








FAT City (Unstrut) by ultrahorst, on Flickr


----------



## Horst Link (6. Mai 2016)

Hier noch ein Bild aus meiner dreckigen Vergangenheit. Inzwischen bin ich sauber. In tribute to: Erste Mai Brigade




Off Road Toad EMB by ultrahorst, on Flickr


----------



## stahlinist (6. Mai 2016)

Der Zweisitzer ist einfach jedes mal wieder unerhörst geil


----------



## Spezi66 (7. Mai 2016)

Entlang der Niers


----------



## IHateRain (7. Mai 2016)

Still - right place, wrong bike 





@pommerngerrit Wie lange noch? 

Grüße
IHR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milfseeker (7. Mai 2016)

Ianus schrieb:


>



... Du hast hier aber Dein Rad hoffentlich geschoben? 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Mathes66 (7. Mai 2016)

Heute auch mal wieder unterwegs gewesen.





Schon ein komisches Gefühl, wenn auf einmal der Sohn das Bike des Vaters fährt.


----------



## Ianus (7. Mai 2016)

Milfseeker schrieb:


> ... Du hast hier aber Dein Rad hoffentlich geschoben?
> 
> Gruß
> Markus



Tja.... die bösen bösen Radler.


----------



## GERxBlindxDeath (7. Mai 2016)

Heute mit nem Freund in Haltern gewesen und das schöne Wetter genossen


----------



## stahlinist (7. Mai 2016)

Oh ja, Sonne satt!
Für's Abendessen dann Sonne sitt! (also, die von 2015)


----------



## Ianus (8. Mai 2016)

Flauschige 15°C heute morgen um 6.....


----------



## Thias (8. Mai 2016)

Wie kann man nur so diszipliniert sein, um die Uhrzeit aufzustehen und Rad zu fahren? Frechheit!


----------



## Ianus (8. Mai 2016)

Thias schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur so diszipliniert sein, um die Uhrzeit aufzustehen und Rad zu fahren? Frechheit!


Die beste Zeit zum radeln... Frische Luft, kein Verkehr (auch keine Fußgänger, Radler, Hunde und Kinderwagen ), Ruhe und Stille.


----------



## Prinzderdinge (8. Mai 2016)

Wenn man sowieso nur noch Dackelschneider fährt...


----------



## msony (8. Mai 2016)

echt schönes Wetterchen heute,aber übelst warm.
Schön im Schatten bleiben.



Gruss Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mubi (8. Mai 2016)

an alle die heute radeln:
immer schön an die flüssigkeitszufuhr denken. bier ist da eher kontraproduktiv


----------



## Dean76 (9. Mai 2016)

Bei dem herrlichen Wetter kam bei mir heute nur ein Rad in Frage





 

Und für nen "Harpking" war auch noch etwas Zeit


 

Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## Prinzderdinge (9. Mai 2016)

Den Harpking üben wir aber noch!  Geiler Hobel!


----------



## Dean76 (9. Mai 2016)

Ging nicht anders

Aufs Oberrohr bekommt man die Beine nicht mehr bei der Rahmengröße drauf

LG
Andre


----------



## Prinzderdinge (9. Mai 2016)

Gibs zu: Du hast dich nicht getraut! (Lackkratzer etc.  )


----------



## Dean76 (9. Mai 2016)

Stimmt!
Genau so wars!


LG
Andre


----------



## Prinzderdinge (9. Mai 2016)

Grüße zurück!


----------



## Dean76 (9. Mai 2016)

Ein Bild hab ich noch!





LG


----------



## planist (9. Mai 2016)

super, aber wo sind die Hütlis?  
Das muss hier rein!!!:
*Cromovelato Galerie*

**
das siehst du auch mein Faggin 

ps. 56 c-c?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dean76 (10. Mai 2016)

planist schrieb:


> super, aber wo sind die Hütlis?
> Das muss hier rein!!!:
> *Cromovelato Galerie*
> 
> ...


Die waren sowas von gammelig!
Da habe ich sie lieber ganz weggelassen.
Ja stimmt! Ist ein 56er

Lieben Gruss 
André


----------



## wunbock (10. Mai 2016)




----------



## mauricer (10. Mai 2016)

Deine neue Karre, Wolfgang (@wunbock )?


----------



## Dean76 (10. Mai 2016)

planist schrieb:


> super, aber wo sind die Hütlis?
> Das muss hier rein!!!:
> *Cromovelato Galerie*
> 
> ...



Dann hab ich es jetzt mal da reingestellt

LG
Andre


----------



## sebse (10. Mai 2016)

schönes Scapin @Dean76 
was is es für ein Rohrsatz?

grüsse Sebastian


----------



## Dean76 (10. Mai 2016)

sebse schrieb:


> schönes Scapin @Dean76
> was is es für ein Rohrsatz?
> 
> grüsse Sebastian



Hi! Sebastian!
Das ist ein Columbus "Zeta" Rohrsatz

LG
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebse (10. Mai 2016)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Hi! Sebastian!
> Das ist ein Columbus "Zeta" Rohrsatz
> 
> LG
> Andre



Hallo Andre

Hier aus dem 83er Katalog 


 

 

 
viel Spass mit dem Scapin
LG Sebastian


----------



## Dean76 (10. Mai 2016)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Stadtkind (10. Mai 2016)

Hinten Dura ace und vorn Campagnolo. Ts ts ts...


----------



## Dean76 (10. Mai 2016)

Ja!

Ich weiß

LG
Andre


----------



## Stadtkind (10. Mai 2016)

Aber sehr sehr schön! Die Gabel is in dem Gold vom Sattelrohr?
Die Katalogscans zeigen das Modell doch gar nicht.


----------



## Dean76 (10. Mai 2016)

Eigentlich ist die Gabel auch verchromt aber stimmt schon, die wirkt etwas goldiger

Habe das Rad so getauscht und es nur wieder instandgesetzt

LG
Andre


----------



## EiderAal87 (11. Mai 2016)

Ich...


... dieses Wetter! 







Grüße aus Hamburg,
Eideraal


----------



## sebse (11. Mai 2016)

Stadtkind schrieb:


> Aber sehr sehr schön! Die Gabel is in dem Gold vom Sattelrohr?
> Die Katalogscans zeigen das Modell doch gar nicht.



... das is wohl richtig, aber Scapin hat über eine lange Zeit die Rahmen sehr ähnlich gebaut und offt nur im Rohrsatz unterschiede gemacht. Ich tue mich schwer die in zeiten einzusortieren. Lackierungen geben oft kein Aufschluss auf das Modell da die auch wählbar waren, und Scapin auch auf Maß gebaut hat.
Ich hab leider nur scans vom 81,83 und 85 Katalog ... und immer auf der suche nach infos ....

nun aber gut und weiter zu ich war unterwegs (leider doch unscharf  )

 
LG Sebastian


----------



## svennox (13. Mai 2016)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Bei dem herrlichen Wetter kam bei mir heute nur ein Rad in Frage


..nice! ..und schön das du es auch endlich im Renner-Forum zeigst


----------



## mubi (13. Mai 2016)

wollte vorhin die eltern besuchen und es hat mich volle kanne erwischt.
bei der ankunft...





...schönes wetter sieht anders aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neverisforever (13. Mai 2016)

Hier ist es schön sonnig


 
Grüße
- Björn


----------



## Roots-Rider (13. Mai 2016)

Auf dem Weg zur Arbeit ✌️


----------



## msony (15. Mai 2016)

Schei55 Berge


----------



## Rubik (15. Mai 2016)

Schon seit längerer Zeit bin ich ein stiller Beobachter, wirklich tolle und vor allem schicke Bikes dabei. 
Ich hoffe bald ebenfalls einen Classicer zu besitzen und dann mache ich mal mit.


----------



## ArSt (15. Mai 2016)

msony schrieb:


> Schei55 Berge


Hey Markus, was meinst Du damit? Die Auffahrt zur Brücke? Dafür hast Du ja eine Schaltung mit mindesten 21 Gängen. Da sollte dann doch was passendes dabei sein. 
Grüße, Armin


----------



## ArSt (15. Mai 2016)

Nachtrag zu:


msony schrieb:


> Schei55 Berge


Was soll ich da erst sagen?


----------



## Silberrücken (15. Mai 2016)

Armin, leg sofort das Rad richtig hin!


----------



## ArSt (15. Mai 2016)

Zu spät Manni! 
War schon vor fast vier Jahren auf dem Weg zum Sojernhaus. Im Winter danach hab' ich den Pacer eh zerlegt und neu aufgebaut.


----------



## Silberrücken (15. Mai 2016)

Soiern Runde sollten wir mal machen, ich mag die!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (15. Mai 2016)

Hab' ich mir auch gerade gedacht.


----------



## mauricer (15. Mai 2016)

Gestern war es sehr schön im Weserbergland.



















Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## noka78 (17. Mai 2016)

Ich habe gestern auch eine ausgiebige Runde gedreht und die Ziege ab und zu vor die Linse genommen...sie passt echt wie angegossen und fährt sich traumhaft! 




_am Fledermausquartier_






_im Walde_






_auf ehemaliger Autobahn-Brücke am alten Kontrollpunkt - Teltowkanal _




Kurzen Besuch gab es dann auch...anscheinend hat es nicht mit mir gerechnet und erstarrte bei meinem Anblick  ...








...dann sah ich nur noch den springenden Oachkatzlschwoaf

Schöne Grüße
Norman


----------



## neverisforever (17. Mai 2016)

Die letzten Sonnenstrahlen hab ich mir heute gefangen




Grüße aus dem echten Norden
-Björn


----------



## Radsatz (17. Mai 2016)

Wo war denn das Wolkenloch im LK Segeberg


----------



## IHateRain (18. Mai 2016)

Pfingsten 









Grüße
IHR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neverisforever (18. Mai 2016)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Wo war denn das Wolkenloch im LK Segeberg


Na im schönen Norderstedt natürlich


----------



## Radsatz (18. Mai 2016)

neverisforever schrieb:


> Na im schönen Norderstedt natürlich




Na klar ist immer am schönsten wo man wohnt


----------



## Ianus (19. Mai 2016)




----------



## der_schwabe (19. Mai 2016)

Heute Abend noch mit der Dame eine kleine Ausfahrt ins Nachbarstädtle an die Eisdiele gemacht... 






Danach noch ein kleines Shooting...

Ist das Kunst - oder kann das weg 






Einmal mit der Dame...






Und einmal mit dem Herrn...






P.S. Ride NAKED - put some color in your cheeks


----------



## svennox (21. Mai 2016)

der_schwabe schrieb:


> Heute Abend noch mit der Dame eine kleine Ausfahrt ins Nachbarstädtle an die Eisdiele gemacht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





der_schwabe schrieb:


> Ist das Kunst - oder kann das weg



...HIHIHI der war gut  ..jupp kann also gern bleiben, aber trotzdem wäre auch schön,
vom tollen "klein"Bike noch mehr Bilder sehen zu können,
ähnlich wie beim ersten deiner Fotos, nur bitte dann..ohne andere normaloCycles


----------



## Thias (22. Mai 2016)

Ich hab mich gestern auch mal etwas außer Haus bewegt. Und zwar beim Albstädter Zäpfle retro race. War mein erstes Rennen überhaupt. Sowohl als Zuschauer, als auch als Teilnehmer 
Leider war ich aufgrund diverser Rückzieher ganz alleine dort. Und wäre @der_schwabe nicht glücklicherweise aufgetaucht, hätte ich nicht mal ein Beweisfoto 
Die Bedingungen waren wie folgt: Rennen über 5 Runden, 2 Abkürzungsmöglichkeiten mit "Strafe". Einmal Banane essen statt Bergauf, einmal Bier trinken statt bergab und grosse Wiesenschleife.

Die illustre Startaufstellung. Am Mikrofon Mike Kluge. 




Der Sieger - nach der Abkürzung noch mit Banane im Mund, müsste seine vierte sein. 
Sein Baujahr zwei Jahre älter als sein Rad. Auf die Frage des Veranstalters, was er denn da für ein Rad habe (ein ziemlich gerocktes Klein Fervor mit RST Federgabel) meinte er - Ein Klein wohl- keine Ahnung, wie alt, hat er sich von nem Kumpel geliehen. Die Jugend hat doch keine Ahnung 



Der moralische Sieger: Keine Abkürzungen, Wollsocken und Zöpfchen im Bart 
Sein Rad: Ein Specialized Stumpi ohne alles.




Und hier noch meine Wenigkeit: Mit '97er Abi-tshirt, meiner alten Basketball-Hose, die ich immer an hatte (und heute noch immer an habe...), Helm mit 1000 Bäppern, klar.




Auch mit Banane, das ist einfach entspannter so...




Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt. Wer die meissten Bananen am schnellsten gegessen hat... 




Geil wars. Meine Ausreden warum ich Letzter geworden bin, erspare ich euch...


----------



## Quen (22. Mai 2016)




----------



## kalihalde (22. Mai 2016)

Angeregt von @der_schwabe habe ich mal Frau Roth, Evi Küchler und Hans Bucher (so die Namen der Skulpturen) besucht und als Radständer missbraucht.













Ähnlichkeiten mit real existierenden Personen sind rein zufällig .

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Rubik (22. Mai 2016)

Quen schrieb:


>



Erst das Rathaus, dann das Maschsee. Kommt mir alles so bekannt vor...


----------



## asco1 (23. Mai 2016)

so schön, daß ich gleich zweimal rüber in den Wald bin und die Eloxal-Orgien gestresst habe....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splatter666 (23. Mai 2016)

Quen schrieb:


>



Ach, die alte Heimat 
da muss ich auch dringendst mal wieder hin...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## msony (23. Mai 2016)

Moin
Ich habe es heute auch mal wieder geschafft meinen alten Körper auf´s Rad zu schwingen.
Nass und kalt wars.




Gruss Markus


----------



## Quen (23. Mai 2016)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Ach, die alte Heimat
> da muss ich auch dringendst mal wieder hin...
> 
> Ciao, Splat


Dann kennst du den bestimmt auch noch


----------



## Splatter666 (23. Mai 2016)

Ei sicher, der Leo wohnt doch da immer noch, oder 
Was hab ich da Anfang der 90er für nachmittage verbracht 
Und dann in die Eilenriede, an den Opernplatz oder den Benther Berg...

Da hab ich mir anno 95 auch mal nen GLEISS bestellt...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## zizz (30. Mai 2016)

Bin in Willingen an den Start gegangen, da ich eh in der Gegend war, mit 92er Stumpi, 
leider keine anderen Klassiker gesichtet.


----------



## mauricer (31. Mai 2016)

Coole Bilder. Erzähl mal was zur Strecke. Wie war das mit dem Klassiker?


----------



## zizz (31. Mai 2016)

Bin die kleine 50er Runde gefahren, ging gut, hatte 1700HM,
gewöhnungsbedürftig war für mich downhill mit vielen Fahrern,
im uphill mit der alten Geo war top, da hatten glaube ich schon
einige auf ihren Carbonbikes schlechte Laune als ich dran vorbei bin 
Hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## kalihalde (31. Mai 2016)

Zum Thema Classic Bike bei Rennen gibt es auch diesen hübschen, kleinen Faden hier .


----------



## black-panther (1. Juni 2016)

Hm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## planist (1. Juni 2016)




----------



## planist (1. Juni 2016)

black-panther schrieb:


> Hm...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 498963



Dein Bürofenster?


----------



## black-panther (1. Juni 2016)

Hat ordentlich runter gehagelt, aber schonwieder vorbei


----------



## Radsatz (1. Juni 2016)

Ne hier in SH kann man sich nicht beklagen 26 Grad u Windstärke 4 bis 5 halt die Berge des nordens


----------



## noka78 (2. Juni 2016)

kleine bunte Feierabendrunde gestern Abend...

















Grüße aus Berlin
Boris und Norman


----------



## noka78 (2. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben Sarotti (2. Juni 2016)

Schön wars auch bei uns, seit längerem mal wieder mit dem Rad  unterwegs. 





















Beste Grüße aus dem Norden

Johannes


----------



## ceo (2. Juni 2016)

tolles rad, tolle stütze  (ist die von moots?) tolles wetter, tolle natur.....


----------



## msony (2. Juni 2016)

Wau,sehr geile Fahrmaschine.


----------



## Ben Sarotti (3. Juni 2016)

ceo schrieb:


> tolle stütze  (ist die von moots?)



Die Stütze ist eine Van Nicholas, ist aber von der Machart einer Moots ähnlich.


----------



## Heikibike (4. Juni 2016)

Unterwegs...


----------



## msony (4. Juni 2016)

Essen
Im Hintergrund Zollverein


----------



## fahr_far_away (6. Juni 2016)

Es ist schon eine Weile her und in der Dämmerung, aber ich wollte auch einmal etwas beisteuern.


----------



## Roots-Rider (7. Juni 2016)

Heimweg Hohe Straße R4


----------



## Ianus (7. Juni 2016)

Abnahmerunde....


----------



## black-panther (7. Juni 2016)

Mehr zeigen, Jörg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (7. Juni 2016)

black-panther schrieb:


> Mehr zeigen, Jörg!


----------



## Ianus (7. Juni 2016)

Ich mach noch bessere..... irgendwie war der Autofocus abgelenkt.


----------



## black-panther (7. Juni 2016)

Man man, schönes Ding...


----------



## mauricer (7. Juni 2016)

Krass. Mir ist die Kurbel und Stütze immer ein bisschen zu viel Elox, aber sonst ein goiles Teil. Gratuliere!

Mal was anderes, wie gross bist du? Ich hatte ja auch mal ein 59er und ich fand es echt arg lang zum radeln, bzw. irgendwie die Geo am Ende nicht mehr wirklich bequem.


----------



## whoa (7. Juni 2016)

Scheiße, ich muss dringend abnehmen.


----------



## black-panther (7. Juni 2016)

Aua! Bein hoffentlich noch heil?


----------



## opi13 (7. Juni 2016)

schön geworden Jörg, 
ist das eine nachlackierte MC2 ?(waren die coral reef nicht vom Rückruf betroffen?)


----------



## msony (7. Juni 2016)

und wieder ein Unwetter.
Umso schöner danach ..die Luft,das Licht.








Gruss Markus


----------



## whoa (7. Juni 2016)

black-panther schrieb:


> Aua! Bein hoffentlich noch heil?


Yo alles heile bis auf kleinere Kratzer und selbst die hätte ich mir sparen können, hätt ich fauler Hund wie geplant die Zähne vom großen Kettenblatt "abgeschliffen".

Hätte, hätte, Fahrradkette.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noka78 (7. Juni 2016)

Ianus schrieb:


>



krasse Maschine, ähm...Jörg 
Bin sonst überhaupt kein großer Klein-Fan, aber bei deinem mache ich eine Ausnahme


----------



## gtbiker (8. Juni 2016)

whoa schrieb:


> Scheiße, ich muss dringend abnehmen.


Das dachte ich mir auch als ich vorletzte Woche einen DX Kurbelarm gesprengt habe....


----------



## Ianus (8. Juni 2016)

mauricer schrieb:


> Krass. Mir ist die Kurbel und Stütze immer ein bisschen zu viel Elox, aber sonst ein goiles Teil. Gratuliere!
> 
> Mal was anderes, wie gross bist du? Ich hatte ja auch mal ein 59er und ich fand es echt arg lang zum radeln, bzw. irgendwie die Geo am Ende nicht mehr wirklich bequem.



Bin 1,83m.... Schrittlänge 86cm. 

Ist ein 57er Rahmen. Überhöhung 13cm. Der erste Eindruck beim losrollen war... 'man ist das Teil kompakt'. Ich mag es ja eher gestreckt und rein vom Abmessen der Sitz- und STI-Postition war ich dann doch überrascht wie kurz ich gefühlt sitze. Liegt vielleicht an der doch für mich recht heftigen Überhöhung, sonst habe ich max. 8cm. 

Ach ja...... 7,3kg so wie abgebildet inkl. Pedale.


----------



## mauricer (8. Juni 2016)

Ok. Ich bin 187cm bei gleicher Schrittlänge. Muss mich Spaßes halber mal auf ein 57cm setzen. Glaub aber dass mir die moderne Geometrie der neuen Racer mit abfallendem OR insgesamt besser liegt.


----------



## Ianus (8. Juni 2016)

opi13 schrieb:


> schön geworden Jörg,
> ist das eine nachlackierte MC2 ?(waren die coral reef nicht vom Rückruf betroffen?)



Keine Ahnung Thomas. Rein von der Farbgebung würde ich sagen die ist Original. Bin mir eher am Rahmen wegen Originallack nicht so sicher. Obwohl debossed Decals und den typischen kleinen Lackblasen an den Rahmenöffnungen geht das Pink der Coral-Reef Lackierung eher so ein wenig in Richtung Burgundy-Blue. Zudem habe ich noch nie einen so schlampig lackierten Klein-Rahmen gesehen was die Farbübergänge betrifft. Teilweise wolkig (Gabel) und an der Sattelstützenklemmung schimmert silbrig das Alu durch. 
Der MC2-Lenkerklemmung trau ich nicht über den Weg. Mußte gerstern zweimal während der Ausfahrt die Klemmschrauben nachziehen und gefühlt kommt beim nächsten Mal nach fest dann ab!


----------



## GT-Sassy (9. Juni 2016)

Aufgrund des wechselden Wetters heute nur die Stadt umrundet



Natürlich mit passenden Schuhwerk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (10. Juni 2016)

Moin
Ruhrtal Bochum/Essen.






















Schönes Wochenende
Markus


----------



## Radsatz (10. Juni 2016)

Man man was du alles an tollen Orten im pott auftreibst da kannst du bald nen Bildband rausgeben


----------



## ceo (10. Juni 2016)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Man man was du alles an tollen Orten im pott auftreibst da kannst du bald nen Bildband rausgeben


das denke ich auch bei fast jedem bild von @msony


----------



## Ianus (10. Juni 2016)

Aber leider nix für längere Touren.... zumindest für mich nicht mehr..


----------



## Radsatz (10. Juni 2016)

Ja ja man wird mit seinen Rädern älter nur die verändern sich im gegensatz Mensch nicht


----------



## msony (11. Juni 2016)

Canadisches BBQ


----------



## msony (11. Juni 2016)

Gruss Markus


----------



## Nightstorm95 (13. Juni 2016)

Blackwalls ...





Hannover, Bothfelder Heide.

___________________________
_"Gott hat sich seinen
Champion geholt."_
- Mike Tyson -


----------



## Radsatz (13. Juni 2016)




----------



## Thias (13. Juni 2016)

So sieht es bei uns auch aus. Das ist das beste Wetter, um Dachfenster einzubauen, wie ich es gerade mache... 
Zum Radfahren bin ich blöderweise auch immer zu fertig. 

Aber zum Glück kann ich ja noch rumschrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (16. Juni 2016)

Moin
Bochum Weitmarer Holz
Sternwarte






Gruss
Markus


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (16. Juni 2016)

ein Anlen(?) mit Maguras??


----------



## msony (16. Juni 2016)

ja,genau.


----------



## ceo (16. Juni 2016)

hach – gestern war es fast sommerlich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








@msony neues rad?


----------



## msony (16. Juni 2016)

Naja
Mehr zur Ersatzteilgewinnung.


----------



## Ianus (17. Juni 2016)

Mittlerweile muss man ja schon froh sein wenn mal 'ne Stunde nix vom Himmel kommt....


----------



## synlos (19. Juni 2016)

Schön, schön matschig.


----------



## popeye (19. Juni 2016)

Heute mal die Pegel abgfahren. 





Da sind spezielle Radschuhe angesagt ...


----------



## ArSt (20. Juni 2016)

Letztes Wochenende haben sich zwei für eine gemeinsame, ausgedehnte Matschtour getroffen: 








































Zum Glück sind zur Zeit die Regentonnen in ganz Deutschland recht gut gefüllt:





Es grüßt Euch der Jakob aus Berlin und der Armin aus der entgegengesetzten Richtung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dean76 (20. Juni 2016)

Cool

Habe ich doch richtig gesehen

Schöne Sattelstütze Jakob

Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## Radsatz (20. Juni 2016)

Habt ihr Putzzeug extra mitgeschleppt


----------



## ArSt (20. Juni 2016)

Diesmal nicht Gerd, wäre absolut sinnlos gewesen.


----------



## msony (20. Juni 2016)

Coole Aktion Armin.


----------



## ArSt (20. Juni 2016)

Danke Markus!
Ich bin aber absolut fertig. Irgendwie pack ich das mit dem Schmodderwetter gar nicht, oder die Hm-Angabe bei Wiki ist doch richtig: http://radreise-wiki.de/Rennsteig
Wir sind allerdings einige Hömes extra gefahren, da die Ausschilderung teilweise echt bescheiden ist.
Ich schreibe in meinem Kuwa-Fred später noch ein paar Zeilen mehr, und ich hoffe der Jakob kommt dann auch noch dazu. Der hat das auch deutlich besser gebacken bekommen wie ich.


----------



## MHeiti (20. Juni 2016)

Da seit ihr beiden ja voll im Partnerlook gefahren! Supi!!!
Bin schon gespannt auf deinen Bericht von der Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberrücken (20. Juni 2016)

Gegen euren MATSCH -MARATHON  war Henry Lesewitz s Rennsteig Tour auf der trockenen  Wanderweg Route wohl eher ein Easy Tour, Armin!


----------



## ArSt (20. Juni 2016)

Nein Manni: Der Wanderweg ist der Hammer! Da möchte ich nicht fahren müssen. Zumindest nicht mit dem Pacer und Packtaschen. 
Hallo Martin: Mein kleiner Bericht http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/1988...le-weitere-jahre.648367/page-33#post-13886664


----------



## egmont (20. Juni 2016)

Vor der ersten Eisdiele (Faldon, Zehlendorf, 3/5 Punkte) mit dem taufrischen Steel zum Velothon am Tiergarten.


----------



## miles2014 (20. Juni 2016)

Schöner Aufbau! Und das Wetter macht Neid... Hier schüttet es gefühlt seit Wochen...


----------



## aal (23. Juni 2016)

Sehr heiß heut, aber im Wald läßt sichs aushalten...


----------



## Radsatz (25. Juni 2016)




----------



## kalihalde (25. Juni 2016)

Heute im Harz.





Schön war´s.


----------



## noka78 (29. Juni 2016)

noch ein paar Fotos vom letzten Ausflug in das Berchtesgadener Land...

















Grüße
Norman


----------



## Rieboldo (29. Juni 2016)

Hast du eine gute Strecke gemacht!? Das letzte Bild, dieser laute Ruf den die (Vor-)Alpen rufen. Aaah..


----------



## msony (30. Juni 2016)

Hallo
Haldenrunde













Gruss
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (30. Juni 2016)

Partnerlook


----------



## msony (30. Juni 2016)

Wenn du nicht bald das Rektek fertig machst......


----------



## Dean76 (30. Juni 2016)

Hab heute auch noch ne kleine Runde mit Sohnemann gedreht





Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich mal spaßeshalber die dunklen SUN Chinook Felgen mit den GAO DAKAR Naben verbaut









Hmm....
Aber Mavic Teile am HardCore?


Ps. Die Bilder wurden von mir nicht bearbeitet
	 Das sah echt so geil aus

LG
Andre


----------



## Armin-Sommer (30. Juni 2016)

Hi Zusammen,

viele coole Bilder hier und überraschend viele bikes ohne Federung. Da pass ich mit meinem alten Trek 970 ja bestens rein. Ein aktuelles Bild von heute hab ich keins, aber eins, das ein paar Tage alt ist und das Wetter war ähnlich cool wie heute. In der Südeifel...leichte Brise, wohltemperiert und jede Menge Sauerstoff in der Luft. 

Ich hoffe mal, daß das Bild da eingefügt wird. hm...


----------



## Dean76 (1. Juli 2016)

Heute Vormittag einem HARD CORE zur Vollständigkeit verholfen



 
Vielen Dank nochmal Sven!  für das leibliche Wohl

LG
Andre


----------



## msony (4. Juli 2016)

Hallo
Eben gegrillt,kurz ne Runde durch den Wald und jetzt wollte ich fleissig mitdiskutieren im Wertermittlungsfred
und was ist?
Alles vorbei dort.
Dann guck ich halt aus Verzweifelung jetzt die Tour im Garten.









Gruss
Markus


----------



## Martin31008 (4. Juli 2016)

Schleuse Stich Kanal Mittellandkanal Hildesheim

Ausgiebig zufrieden mit den Reifen


----------



## Fischland (5. Juli 2016)

..watt du so alles aus´n Kanal fischt.


----------



## msony (5. Juli 2016)

Hallo
Das Wetter macht keinen Spass mehr,nur Wind wie an der Küste und ale 20 Min. Regen.
Es gibt keinen Klimawandel.




Gruss
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rieboldo (6. Juli 2016)

Doch! Wie immer! Nur die Geschwindigkeit mit der sich das Klima verändert ist bisher noch nie dagewesen!


----------



## black-panther (6. Juli 2016)

Gestern schon. 



 

Heute ist wieder das Zaskar dran; beim Merlin hat ne Vorbauschraube das Zeitliche gesegnet


----------



## msony (6. Juli 2016)

Wo steht das Rad denn da?
Bei dir im Garten Chris?
Und ich sehe immer noch kein Rektek.


----------



## black-panther (6. Juli 2016)

Garten? Ha, den hätt ich gern 
Vor der Haustür nach der Heimfahrt.


----------



## msony (6. Juli 2016)

ahso,gibst bei euch keine schöne Natur?
Bei uns ja eigentlich auch nicht,nur Gestrüpp.


----------



## black-panther (6. Juli 2016)

Klar gibt's das, aber während der Fahrt hol ich das Handy nicht aus'm Rucksack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (6. Juli 2016)

Skandal
Fauler Hund


----------



## black-panther (6. Juli 2016)

Vielleicht mach' ich heut extra für dich n Bild mit Weinberg. Aber ohne Rektek


----------



## black-panther (6. Juli 2016)

@msony 



 

 

 

Ächz. Vorne 48/38/28 + hinten 13-23 macht schlapp. Da ist das Merlin entspannter


----------



## gtbiker (7. Juli 2016)

War gestern mit 28/38/48 Biopace und hinten 12-34 unterwegs, auch bei midcage, fetzt


----------



## Martin31008 (8. Juli 2016)

Unterwegs in Hannover mit neuen Reifen und neuen Griffen


----------



## black-panther (8. Juli 2016)

Könnt nicht besser sein


----------



## Radsatz (8. Juli 2016)

Abendrunde mit dem DB in Schleswig Holstein


----------



## svennox (10. Juli 2016)

egmont schrieb:


> Vor der ersten Eisdiele (Faldon, Zehlendorf, 3/5 Punkte) mit dem taufrischen Steel zum Velothon am Tiergarten.


..tolles Foto (schade..für die schlechte Qualität)..
BERLIN läßt GRÜSSEN


----------



## sorgini (10. Juli 2016)




----------



## msony (11. Juli 2016)

Guten Tag
Einen guten Wochenstart wünsche ich euch.







Noch ein Foto von Samstag Abend.
Umsonst und draussen in Wattenscheid.

Wer kennt diese Herren noch?







Gruss
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (12. Juli 2016)

Hi


----------



## egmont (12. Juli 2016)

svennox schrieb:


> ..tolles Foto (schade..für die schlechte Qualität)..
> BERLIN läßt GRÜSSEN



Da hab ich doch noch eins; mit mehr Steel...und weniger Carbon.




 

Leider haben diese Midlife-Plautzen alles versaut.


----------



## Fischland (12. Juli 2016)

egmont schrieb:


> Leider haben diese Midlife-Plautzen alles versaut


...och im Classic Bereich passt das.


----------



## Jed (12. Juli 2016)

War gestern ganz ok zum um die Ecke fahren 




Ja, die Gabel hat eine andere Farbe, wer die RAL Nummer vom Rahmenlack kennt möge mir diese mitteilen


----------



## planist (12. Juli 2016)




----------



## Radsatz (12. Juli 2016)

Jed schrieb:


> War gestern ganz ok zum um die Ecke fahren
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eine Lack Code ( Ral ) zuordnung ist an einem Bildschirm unmöglich,geh zu nem Lackcenter die haben einen Ral Lackfächer da kannst du vergleichen


----------



## opi13 (12. Juli 2016)

und selbst da wird es schwierig


----------



## msony (14. Juli 2016)

Hallo
Haldentrails





Gruss
Markus


----------



## Thias (17. Juli 2016)

KLEINe Abendrunde mit den Sohne,  da kann man auch mal mich in den Vordergrund stellen,  und nicht immer nur das Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (18. Juli 2016)

Guten Morgen
Gruss aus dem Pott.

Bochum Innenstadt










ist schon ein schönes Städtchen.

Danach verfahren im Wald und 200 Meter durch Brennessel schieben.
Mir langt es für heute mal wieder,oder ehr mir juckt es erbärmlich.








Gruss
Markus


----------



## schnitzeljagt (18. Juli 2016)

msony schrieb:


> ist schon ein schönes Städtchen.



Also ich fand wenigstens immer das BermudaDreieck ziemlich geil.... 

Gruesschen

Der Mic


----------



## dre101 (18. Juli 2016)

msony schrieb:


> ist schon ein schönes Städtchen.



was zu buffen geholt im rotlichtviertel, oder wie...?


----------



## msony (18. Juli 2016)

Früher war das cool
Heute nur noch total überlaufen
Rolllrasen gibt es doch überall


----------



## dre101 (18. Juli 2016)

was hastn dann da getrieben...?


----------



## msony (18. Juli 2016)

Hab mir das Rohr gerade biegen lassen
Insiderwitz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thias (18. Juli 2016)

Last minute...









... ohne Begleitung, drum wieder nur das Rad im Vordergrund


----------



## gtbiker (19. Juli 2016)

Neira


----------



## Thias (19. Juli 2016)

NÄÄÄire


----------



## Jed (19. Juli 2016)

Wetter war auf jeden Fall so schön das ich meine neuste Errungeschaft erstmal geputzt hab 
Sehr wenig genutztes 92er 1. Hand, ein echter Glücksgriff 












Gruß Jed


----------



## black-panther (19. Juli 2016)

Das Forum unterstützt imgur schon seit Monaten nicht mehr


----------



## Jed (19. Juli 2016)

black-panther schrieb:


> Das Forum unterstützt imgur schon seit Monaten nicht mehr


Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Fischland (19. Juli 2016)

...schönes Rad. Aber das Geweih ist irgendwie......speziell.


----------



## Jed (19. Juli 2016)

Fischland schrieb:


> ...schönes Rad. Aber das Geweih ist irgendwie......


Ja, habs erst heute abgeholt, das Geweih, der Ständer der Vorbau, die Reifen etc, noch einiges zu tun aber so wie es da steht hat es nur ein Paar Kilometer auf dem Buckel und quasi 0 Rost oder Lackschäden, nachdem ich mich vor 90er Carbon nicht mehr retten kann musste ein GT her und da hab ich wirklich viel Glück gehabt ein 24 Jahre altes zu finden das quasi nur warm und trocken gelagert wurde und kaum bewegt wurde.


----------



## ceo (19. Juli 2016)

glückwunsch.


----------



## msony (20. Juli 2016)

Hi










Zwei Rennschneken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horster_Schwabe (20. Juli 2016)

Respekt, Markus. Zollverein?


----------



## msony (20. Juli 2016)

Jupp
Bei 35 Grad 

Wichtig!!!!






Genug Flüssigkeitszufuhr


----------



## schnitzeljagt (21. Juli 2016)

msony schrieb:


> Genug Flüssigkeitszufuhr



Du hast noch watt vom Leben...   

Der Mic


----------



## msony (21. Juli 2016)

Jau Mic.
Ein Hauch von Freiheit.


----------



## msony (21. Juli 2016)

Hi











Gruss
Markus


----------



## Thias (21. Juli 2016)

Ächtz! Jetzt ist der Eiskaffee schon wieder ausgetrocknet.


----------



## msony (21. Juli 2016)

Ist viel warm ne Matthias.


----------



## black-panther (21. Juli 2016)

Dann bediene dich doch der Wasserknarre da im Hintergrund


----------



## Stevens59 (22. Juli 2016)

... heute in unseren "Bergen" vor dem großen Regen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubik (23. Juli 2016)

Stevens59 schrieb:


> ... heute in unseren "Bergen" vor dem großen Regen ...



Ah, der Annaturm. 
Schönes MTB.  

Mir fehlt nach wie vor ein Classicer.


----------



## Martin31008 (23. Juli 2016)

Wenn du aus der Nähe von Hannover kommst, ich habe einiges rum stehen was weg soll....


----------



## EWRB2 (23. Juli 2016)

Mehr Felsen = Felsenmeer :x


Liebe Grüße


----------



## black-panther (23. Juli 2016)

Jau, war schön.
Schön kühl.
Im Keller.





2/3 sind schonmal drin


----------



## Rubik (23. Juli 2016)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Wenn du aus der Nähe von Hannover kommst, ich habe einiges rum stehen was weg soll....



Habe Dir eine PN geschickt. Danke.


----------



## KLEIN-Spartiat (23. Juli 2016)

Hi

Foto vergessen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KLEIN-Spartiat (23. Juli 2016)




----------



## miles2014 (23. Juli 2016)

msony schrieb:


> Markus



Meinste deine Haldenrunde landet auch beim Rodeo am ersten August-WE? Kannste dich wenigstens mit Grund besaufen, da musst du nicht behaupten du hättest dich im Wald Verfahren... (In Bochum...Wers glaubt...)


----------



## msony (23. Juli 2016)

Am ersten August Wochenende bin ich im Turock,Max spielt Freitag.
Da gehen wir geschlossen seit 20 Jahren hin,sogar die Kinder (obwohl sie nur Plastikmusik hören') wollen wohl erstmals mitkommen !!

In Bochum verfahren im Wald geht sehr gut,ich kann dich gerne mal mitnehmen.
Und das ist nicht das erste Mal das ich mich im Wald verirrt habe.

Viel Spass beim Rodeo.


----------



## pommerngerrit (24. Juli 2016)

Bomben wetter.


----------



## Quen (24. Juli 2016)




----------



## miles2014 (24. Juli 2016)

pommerngerrit schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 513948 Bomben wetter.



Na auch bei Bombenwetter retten Helme Leben  lassen sich sogar in Wagenfarbe lackieren...


----------



## ceo (24. Juli 2016)




----------



## fekko (24. Juli 2016)

miles2014 schrieb:


> Na auch bei Bombenwetter retten Helme Leben  lassen sich sogar in Wagenfarbe lackieren...



Geht schneller als man denkt...


----------



## Rieboldo (24. Juli 2016)

Das kann ja Eiter werden!


----------



## kalihalde (24. Juli 2016)

pommerngerrit schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 513948 Bomben wetter.



Die junge Dame ist bodenständiger  





... und fährt sonst meistens mit Helm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitzeljagt (24. Juli 2016)

Sachsen, Sonntag..... 30 Grad. Das Bauxit hält.  

Beste Gruesse

Der Mic


----------



## msony (25. Juli 2016)

Hi
Kanalrunde












Gruss Markus


----------



## maze665 (27. Juli 2016)

von gestern abend ... am weg in den wald zum pilze suchen


----------



## msony (27. Juli 2016)

Moin
Ewaldsee Herten



Zeche Zollverein Essen




Wir fahren seit 7Tagen jeden Tag immer so 5 Stunden,macht voll Bock und das Tandem kommt immer mit.

Heute war mal Pause aber Morgen wird wieder gefahren wenn das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## ceo (28. Juli 2016)

ausflug zum see.


----------



## msony (28. Juli 2016)

Hallo
Elkes Bude, gefunden in Herne.
Mit einem romantischen Biergarten aus ollen Europaletten.
Voll Pottstyle.





Und das Kona mal voll beladen,könnta mal sehen wat die Kanadier so aushalten.





Gruss
Markus


----------



## IHateRain (29. Juli 2016)

Seit der Siegerland-Tour war ich vorgestern das 1.mal wieder offroad. Die Schiene hielt 





Grüße an alle 
IHR


----------



## miles2014 (29. Juli 2016)

Hatte auch mal wieder schön Wetter, auch wenns nu ein Paar Tage her ist.
Ich hatte ein bisschen Zeit und ein Ziel: Meer! Mir gehts allerdings wie meinem Vorredner - ich habe eine absolute Abneigung gegenüber Regen- daher wurde dann auch das Mittelmeer zum Ziel, wegen weniger Regenwarscheinlichkeit (Volltreffer!).
Zum Einsatz kam ein leicht modifizierter Klassiker, mit verbogenem lenker und Packtaschen:
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2039661]
	
[/URL]
Hier noch im strahlenden Köln, ging es fix weiter den Rhein hinauf, über Koblenz, zu einem Ort welcher den meisten hier ein Begriff sein könnte:
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2039662]
	
[/URL]
allerdings wurde ich dabei nicht zum Marathonisti, sondern fuhr weiter den Asphaltweg gen Mainz, dann Biblis, Speyer, Karlsruhe. 
Karlsruhe- tolle Stadt für Straßenfahrten. Schon in einer Viertelstunde hatte ich den langweiligen Rheinradweg, sowie die Stadt hinter mir gelassen. Bei milden Kniebeschwerden folgte eine Zwangspause.
Dazu lud der kleine Ort Waldbronn zum Ruhen und Rasten inkl. Wanderung ein:
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2039663]
	
[/URL]
Die weitere Fahrt Richtung Süden führte mich zur Heimatstadt jenes alten Mannes:
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2039664]
	
[/URL]
Wobei der Schwarzwald  und auch besagtes kleines Städtchen einen tollen Eindruck und eine Menge Fahrspaß hinterließen.
Trotzdem musste es weitergehen- nächste Station an einem der bekanntesten Flüsse unter Reiseradlern:
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2039665]
	
[/URL]
Die obere Donau wusste landschaftlich absolut zu begeistern. Wird bei Gelegenheit mal wieder besucht. 
Die nächste nennenswerte Station auf meinem Weg war dann (nach kurzer Ruhe am Bodensee) der Rheinfall:
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2039666]
	
[/URL]
Sowie ein schöner Ort nahe der französischen Grenze:
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2039667]
	
[/URL]

...welche dann auch schnellstmöglich überquert wurde. Hinter der französichen Grenze warteten ein paar Vogesen-Ausläufer, mit einem erstaunlich spaßigen Radweg, welcher zwischendurch für etwa 10km zum Trail wurde (eine alte Römerstraße, sagt wem VV25/35 etwas?). Mit der Bezeichung kann ich mich auch irren, es war jedenfalls der direkte Weg von Basel nach Altkirch. 
Na ja, das Elsaß mit seinen Dörfern und Wäldern wurde jedenfalls auch für einen möglichen nächsten Ausflug vorgemerkt.
Auch wegen der schönen Ortsnamen: [url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2039668]
	
[/URL]

Die nächste Station, bzw. meine weitere Route bildete dann eine Teilstrecke des EV6, der Rhein-Rhone-Kanal:
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2039669]
	
[/URL]
Es ist ein Kanal, und Kanäle fahren... das einzige was ich mir noch langweiliger vorstelle, ist es diese Teile mit dem Schiff zu befahren.
Nun, es ging dann noch weiter über diverse Städte, meistens recht flach, dafür zügig, Belfort, Mömpelgard  , Isle-sur-le-doubs, Besancon, Chalon-sur-Saonne, Macon, Lyon:
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2039670]
	
[/URL]
dann der unmögliche "Radwanderweg" (sch****** Wegführung) Via Rhona, über Avignon und Arles nach:
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2039671]
	
[/URL]

Grau du Roi (Ballermann Frankreichs). Wollte das Bild eigentlich noch mit "Gonna fly now" hinterlegen, weil sonst niemand die Rocky-Pose erkennt... na ja. Neben mir noch das Rad eines unverhofft getroffenen Begleiters für einige Tage.
Bis dahin guter, aber nicht überragender Trip:
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2039672]
	
[/URL]
Den linken Handschuh und das Lenkerband hats erwischt.


----------



## Martin31008 (31. Juli 2016)

Hannover mal wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (31. Juli 2016)




----------



## fahr_far_away (31. Juli 2016)

Ich fuhr die Strecke von Dresden nach Spremberg um meine Großeltern zu besuchen.
Von Dresden ging es eine bekannte Strecke nach Pulsnitz (wo die Pfefferkuchen herkommen) und von dort weiter nach Kamenz, wo sich hinter mir eine Regenwand aufgebaut hatte. Nach der Mittagspause, hatte sich die Regenwand vor mich geschoben.

Ich fuhr also langsamer und nutzte Pausen, um ein paar Fotos zu machen - so sah es hinter mir aus:


 


 

Und so sah es vor mir aus:




So wirklich voran gekommen bin ich deswegen nicht - immer mit der Wand aus Regen vor Augen:





So schaffte ich es zumindest von oben trocken zu bleiben - die Straßen waren sowieso nass. 
Irgendwann wurde es dann auch noch schön


 

und über diverse Radwanderwege (Froschweg und Co), kam ich nach Hoyerswerda, wo man wohl vor 50 Jahren die Zeit angehalten hat. Nur die Alterung geht trotzdem weiter. Bei den horizontgrauen Plattenbauten und -wegen herrscht dort auch bei schönstem Sonnenschein Endzeitstimmung. Um euch das zu ersparen gibt es hier nur das Bild dieser wunderschönen Bahnunterführung:


 
Von Hoyerswerda ging es weiter Richtung Nord-Osten auf asphaltierten Wegen durch die Lausitzer Tagebauwälder - wirklich schön und gut zu fahren. Dann kam man an die Spree, welche neben der Sicht auf das Kraftwerk schwarze Pumpe auch den ein oder anderen schönen Ort zu bieten hatte. Da es allerdings schon wieder recht stark bewölkt war, kommt die Stimmung dieses Örtchens nicht so gut rüber:


 
Der Spree in Richtung Norden folgend war ich dann auch schon bald in Spremberg.

Dit wars.


----------



## Ianus (31. Juli 2016)




----------



## msony (1. August 2016)

Hallo
16 Grad,nicht so der Brüller.






Gruß
Markus


----------



## Thias (2. August 2016)

@miles2014 Genau die Tour bin ich ab Schwarzwald anno 00 mit meiner Freundin auch gefahren. Wobei wir in Lyon mangels gutem Wetter abbrechen mussten. 

Mein verlängertes Wochenende sah so aus:








allerdings ohne Rad.


----------



## miles2014 (2. August 2016)

@Thias hab mich bei den ganzen Flussetappen auch hinterher gefragt ob ich nicht doch meine Perle hätte mitnehmen sollen. Um ein paar Berge zu sehen hab ich dann noch die südlichen Pyrenäen bis Barcelona drangehangen. Die Landschaft hat mich auch total begeistert, bin schon am überlegen wie und wann ich mal einen Pyrenäen-Cross einplanen kann...
Deine Bilder machen mich aber auch schon wieder neidisch, hänge mit Grippe im Dauerregen-Köln. 
Daher noch ein Archiv-Bild: Abendlicher Trailbeginn in St. Pierre La Mer (nähe Narbonne). Das Panasonic macht auf schnellen Trails unheimlich Spaß, nicht wendig, aber dafür hats gute Nehmer-Qualitäten.
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2039653]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommerngerrit (4. August 2016)




----------



## Mathes66 (5. August 2016)

Auch mal wieder unterwegs gewesen.

Erst mal Schneewittchen besucht...





.... danach Dornröschen wachgeküsst....





.... beim Mittelpunkt der Erde gelandet.





Feststellung 1: Wenn man ein Rad fertig gebaut hat, sollte man noch mal die Schraubverbindungen überprüfen. 

Feststellung 2: Es geht nichts über meine alte Ixus für Unterwegsbilder

Feststellung3: Mein Sohn fährt mir davon 


Schönes Wochenende
Mathias


----------



## Jed (6. August 2016)

Wetter toll, Laune könnte besser sein weil... arbeiten am Wochenende  zum Pendeln wollte ich das GT eigentlich nicht missbrauchen  eine Tour in der Natur hätte sicher mehr Spass gemacht.


 

 

 
Gruß Jed


----------



## fahr_far_away (6. August 2016)

Picknick in Greifswald mit Leihfahrrädern & Freundin.


----------



## synlos (7. August 2016)

Nach 4 Wochen endlich mal wieder. Man was bin ich im Arsch...


----------



## msony (7. August 2016)




----------



## Horst Link (7. August 2016)




----------



## Huelse (8. August 2016)




----------



## gtbiker (8. August 2016)

Gestern nach Dienstschluss bei feinstem Wetterchen noch bisserl die lokalen Trails erkundet, schick.


----------



## Horst Link (8. August 2016)

*Yeah!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rieboldo (9. August 2016)

Hammer Bild!


----------



## Mathes66 (9. August 2016)

Heute Morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit


----------



## Big-Ferret (9. August 2016)

Am Sonntag die kleine Karwendeltour gemacht mit meinem GT Karakoram K2 als Vorbereitung auf eine längere Bikepacking Tour durch Marche und Abruzzo.
Rad ist an sich klassisch, nur sind moderne große Flatpedals drauf für meine Riesenfüße, Sattelklemme ist modern und Reifen auch. Obwohl die X-King in 2.4 und 2.2 viel zu groß sind für die 16mm Felge. Also kommen jetzt vor der großen Tour noch 2.0er Racekings drauf.


----------



## hankla (11. August 2016)

...frisch restauriert:


----------



## mubi (11. August 2016)

es war nachmittag und ja das wetter war wunderschön.
hier einige impressionen aus meinem urlaub:






 

 

 



unterwegs war ich wie zu sehen nicht mit dem rad sondern mit einem traktor und meinem 13 jährigen cousin als fahrer - auf dem land geht das


----------



## msony (11. August 2016)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2045239]
	
[/URL]


----------



## black-panther (11. August 2016)

Ich frag mich gerade, ob silberne Teile an dem dunklen Rahmen nicht besser kämen


----------



## msony (11. August 2016)

Mag sein Chris
So sieht es aber pöse aus


----------



## pwriter (12. August 2016)

Letztens ein bischen Farbe unter die Radkollegen gebracht und das neue Pferd im Stall mal ausgeführt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (12. August 2016)

Bei der Maschine grinse ich auch wie ein kleiner Horst .



Horst Link schrieb:


> *Yeah!*


----------



## schnitzeljagt (13. August 2016)

Leipzig. Samstag. Hart am Wind heute.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (13. August 2016)

Seit Wochen mal wieder klassisch unterwegs 



​


----------



## ArSt (13. August 2016)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Seit Wochen mal wieder klassisch unterwegs


Schaff ich zur Zeit nicht. 
Drum ein zwei Monate altes Foto:





Liebe Grüße, Armin!


----------



## msony (13. August 2016)

Hi


----------



## msony (14. August 2016)

Endlich mal trocken und warm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahr_far_away (15. August 2016)

Heute Abend noch eine kleine Runde über die umliegenden Dörfer gedreht.


----------



## Mathes66 (16. August 2016)

Arbeitsweg etwas verlängert....


----------



## oppede (16. August 2016)




----------



## oppede (16. August 2016)

oppede schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 520483



Auf dem Heimweg von einer Wochenend Runde Basel Neuhausen am Rheinfall und retout noch den Rhein überquert


----------



## Mathes66 (17. August 2016)

Gestern Abend noch mal schnell ne Klassikerrunde


----------



## Jed (17. August 2016)

Komme vor lauter schrauberei und putzerei plus Arbeit kaum zum fahren aber gestern Abend war nach getaner Arbeit das Wetter schön um eine Einstellrunde zu drehen 




Hoffe die nächsten Tage hält sich das Wetter so das ich den ganzen Fuhrpark mal längere Zeit bewegen kann.

Gruß Jed


----------



## caemis (17. August 2016)

Heute morgen mal wieder im Grunewald - wie immer fast ganz allein...




[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2047366]
	
[/URL]


----------



## synlos (17. August 2016)

In Griffweite.


----------



## GT-Sassy (17. August 2016)

Feierabendrunde mit meiner Tochter


----------



## msony (18. August 2016)

Tolles Wetterchen heut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horster_Schwabe (20. August 2016)

Mit passendem Schuhwerk


----------



## msony (20. August 2016)

Coole Aktion
Zum Teil mit Livemusik














Gruss aus den Pott


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (20. August 2016)

msony schrieb:


> Coole Aktion
> Zum Teil mit Livemusik
> 
> 
> ...




Aus GE war leider nur eine Bude dabei...schade, hatten wir uns auch überlegt...


----------



## stiggi (20. August 2016)

Wetter war auch in Hannover ganz ordentlich: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/classic-treff-hannover-und-umgebung.613299/page-28
Hatten jede Menge Spaß heute auf unserer Tour. 
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## msony (20. August 2016)

@Horster_Schwabe 
Markus
In Wattsche haben 4 Buden mitgemacht,dann bei Elke in Wanne mit live Musik und zum Schluss beim Holger (Erzbahnbude)auch mit live Musik.
War voll o.k..


----------



## Thebike69 (21. August 2016)

Saalbach


----------



## opi13 (21. August 2016)

war heute nicht soo besonders das Wetter , aber für einen Familientreffen brauchts das auch nicht


----------



## wtb_rider (21. August 2016)

ach hübsch, wie kommst?


----------



## synlos (21. August 2016)

Der reinste April...



...schon wieder schmutzig...






...Lager machen knickediknack - Wechsel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jed (21. August 2016)

Bei dem Wetter noch schnell die Skinwalls auf dem Karakoram eingeweiht bevor die Zeit zu schrauben und fahren knapp wird


----------



## miles2014 (21. August 2016)

Jed schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter...
> Anhang anzeigen 521712


Bin auch bei gutem Wetter für blackwalls. Nicht nur wegen der Felgen sondern auch weils. Besten zum Rahmen passt.


----------



## Jed (21. August 2016)

miles2014 schrieb:


> Bin auch bei gutem Wetter für blackwalls. Nicht nur wegen der Felgen sondern auch weils. Besten zum Rahmen passt.


Hatte ich drauf allerdings Chen Shin Tyres, denke das ist einfach Geschmackssache ist, waren den Blackwalls ab Werk drauf weil bis auf den Vorbau/Booster ist noch alles Stock, einen Satz 2.1er Z-Max Blackwalls von damals hab ich auch noch über.


----------



## black-panther (21. August 2016)

Hm auf meinem Tequila Sunrise waren auch die Chen Shin drauf. Waren die vielleicht sogar original?


----------



## miles2014 (21. August 2016)

Möglicherweise, cst ist Zulieferer für viele, machen ja auch anständige Reifen... blackwalls sehen aber trotzdem besser aus


----------



## Jed (21. August 2016)

Hab den Erstbesitzer nochmal gefragt, es waren tatsächlich die Cheng Shin ab Werk drauf 1992

Andere Quellen sprechen aber von Ritchey Z-Max, ich denke einfach das die EU Bikes Cheng Shin hatten und die Amis Z-Max.  

Mal schauen ob ich die drauf lasse, evtl. brauche ich die noch für eins meiner Cadex dann kommen wieder Blackwalls drauf.

Gruß Jed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## opi13 (22. August 2016)

@wtb_rider  , wir wohnen ja nicht sehr weit auseinander ( selber Landkreis ) 

Grüße


----------



## Humdy (22. August 2016)

Die Woche fängt sehr gut an!


----------



## EiderAal87 (23. August 2016)

Elbhang bei Wedel...


----------



## synlos (23. August 2016)




----------



## msony (23. August 2016)

Bombenwetter


----------



## IHateRain (24. August 2016)

Sonnenuntergangsrunde gestern 





Grüße
IHR


----------



## atzepenga (24. August 2016)

@IHateRain : Dein schönstes Rad und das schönste Klein wo ich kenn  schwarz steht dem dicken Geröhr einfach am besten


----------



## IHateRain (24. August 2016)

Danke sehr, Simon  Nach dem Bild ging´s den hometrail wieder runter; verdammt hat es mich durchgeschüttelt


----------



## atzepenga (24. August 2016)

IHateRain schrieb:


> Danke sehr, Simon  Nach dem Bild ging´s den hometrail wieder runter; verdammt hat es mich durchgeschüttelt



Geht's dem Bein wieder besser? Nächstes Jahr tauschen wir dann mal die Platzierungen


----------



## IHateRain (24. August 2016)

Jeden Tag etwas mehr. Nur beim Sport/Radfahren trage ich die Schiene noch 



atzepenga schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr tauschen wir dann mal die Platzierungen



Sag bloß Du kommst UND fährst mal mit einem classic bike?!?  Glaube ich´s erst wenn ich´s sehe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atzepenga (24. August 2016)

Hab doch kaum noch ClassicBikes(Kahuna&TiBolt wech...), nur noch DeKerf&HeiHei+ 2 moderne Plastik Renner


----------



## michar (25. August 2016)

Quäl mein Rocky grad über die Alpen von Donauwörth an den Gardasee. Super spaßig...Bike und Route...


----------



## synlos (27. August 2016)

Watt ein Wetter - Watt ein Gequäle heute... Hat trotzdem Spass gemacht.







Der Abschlusstrail (ca. 1,5Km) war teilweise zu heftig für den Klassiker. Zum Schluss war nur noch Schieben wegen der dicken Wurzeln angesagt.


----------



## michar (28. August 2016)

Ziel Gardasee gestern erreicht...in gut 5 Tagen knapp 600km durch die Alpen...



￼


----------



## Thias (28. August 2016)

Sehr schön. Ich muss das auch mal machen.

War denn viel los, unterwegs?


----------



## Ianus (28. August 2016)

Bild Nr. 1 von Riva ist grandios!


----------



## Ianus (28. August 2016)

Morgens ist es noch auszuhalten..


----------



## michar (28. August 2016)

Thias schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Ich muss das auch mal machen.
> 
> War denn viel los, unterwegs?


Es ging...Bayern und Österreich war nicht viel los...in Richtung Gardasee wurde es immer mehr. Kann ich echt nur empfehlen..war ne super geile Tour...auch sehr gut beschildert und top Camping Plätze..


----------



## Huelse (28. August 2016)

Hitze auch hier im Osten. Nur mit Bach zu ertragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (29. August 2016)

Oder auf der Bank.




Drüben auf dem Hügel by ultrahorst, on Flickr


----------



## msony (29. August 2016)

Guten Abend
Es hat sich ja ziemlich abgekühlt heut.




Die Knöterich sind immernoch unschlagbar,aber das Malzbier hat früher besser geschmeckt.











Gruss
Markus


----------



## msony (29. August 2016)

Gestern sah das noch anders aus.
Lieber nicht bewegen sonst droht der Hitzeschlag.


----------



## synlos (31. August 2016)

A la Carte


----------



## stefan9113 (4. September 2016)

Endlich mal wieder die Herausforderung gesucht



 



viele Grüße Stefan


----------



## gtbiker (4. September 2016)

Vorgestern abend auch endlich mal wieder auf dem Rad gesessen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (4. September 2016)

gtbiker schrieb:


> endlich mal wieder auf dem Rad gesessen....


Ich auch (krankheitsbedingter Aussetzer) und dann gleich mit so 'ner ollen Kiste! 





War allerdings auch dringend nötig dieses Rad wieder zu bewegen: Gestern hat's danach einen neuen Umwerferzug gebraucht und heute einen neuen (alten) Schlauch:





Es grüßt Euch der Armin!


----------



## Silberrücken (4. September 2016)

Armin, Latex?

Mittwoch Nachmittag ist Klassikausfahrt!  Deshalb hat Armin die Kontrollfahrt gemacht..........  ; - ) 

Wer mit moechte, bitte bei Armin melden. Start Ohlstadt / Murnau, nix Wildes, aber nix fuer Untrainierte.  Wetter soll schoen werden!  Bislang sind wir zu dritt.


----------



## ArSt (4. September 2016)

Nein Manni, Panaracer Greenlite. Mein letzter jungfräulicher für Notfälle.
Das rot/braune Gewusel war ein vier jahre alter Eclipse - war sicher ein Anfall von akuter Altersschwäche. 
Ach ja Manni, wenn Du mal Eclipse ausprobieren willst, solltest Du unbedingt zuschlagen: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Eclipse/Ultralight-Schlauch-p24330/
Jetzt müsste eigentlich für Mittwoch wieder alles klar sein.


----------



## Silberrücken (5. September 2016)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Armin, Latex?
> 
> Mittwoch Nachmittag ist Klassikausfahrt!  Deshalb hat Armin die Kontrollfahrt gemacht..........  ; - )
> 
> Wer mit moechte, bitte bei Armin melden. Start Ohlstadt / Murnau, nix Wildes, aber nix fuer Untrainierte.  Wetter soll schoen werden!  Bislang sind wir zu dritt.




Stand: 4 Rider


----------



## synlos (6. September 2016)




----------



## chusma (7. September 2016)

Long time, no see...


























Cheers,
Chus


----------



## ArSt (7. September 2016)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Stand: 4 Rider


Waren aber dann doch nur drei: Der "Baron" aus Garmisch musste leider kurzfristig absagen.
"Wilde" Nachmittagsrundfahrt im Landkreis, wenig Berge, dafür mehr schattiger Wald, Geschichten und Kultur.
Die Teilnehmer in Sprittelsberg bei Bad Kohlgrub:





Im Wald am Südufer des Staffelsees, total abgelegen, Hundefriedhof mit Gedenksteinen von ca. 1920 bis 2014:




Da kommen bei mir sehr wehmütige Erinnerungen hoch: Bis vor zwei Jahren hatte ich auch so einen Hund wie er hier in Stein gemeißelt für die Ewigkeit Platz nimmt.



Der ist allerdings nicht hier begraben. 
Auf dem Weg nach Uffing am Staffelsee:





Es grüßt Euch der Armin!


----------



## oppede (7. September 2016)

Am Samtag dem Kanal entlang geradlet.


----------



## msony (8. September 2016)

Guten Morgen
Gut Steinhausen Herne.



Treff für Rad-und Motorradfahrer.
Kennste das( @Horster_Schwabe )Markus?


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (8. September 2016)

msony schrieb:


> Kennste das( @Horster_Schwabe )Markus?




 da hatte meine Ische früher Reitstunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (8. September 2016)

Ok,also nicht unbekannt.


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (8. September 2016)

msony schrieb:


> Ok,also nicht unbekannt.



dass da mittlerweile ne Beachbar ist, wusste ich allerdings nicht....sind schon ewig nicht mehr weiter als das ZOOM in die Richtung gefahren. Sind aber klasse aus!


----------



## msony (8. September 2016)

auf jeden Fall lohnt sich das da mal vorbei zu fahren.


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (8. September 2016)

msony schrieb:


> auf jeden Fall lohnt sich das da mal vorbei zu fahren.




dann hab ich schon mal ein Ziel für Samstag - danke dir!


----------



## msony (8. September 2016)

Mahlzeit










Mal wieder Bochum Weitmarer Holz.

Gruss
Markus


----------



## Ianus (8. September 2016)




----------



## BikingDevil (9. September 2016)

Auszeit!


----------



## Humdy (10. September 2016)

Ein perfekter Samstag!


----------



## Rieboldo (11. September 2016)

Schönbuch!


 

...und es war einfach nicht matschig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (11. September 2016)

Schönes Wetterchen 





Gruß
Msrkus


----------



## fahr_far_away (11. September 2016)

michar schrieb:


> Quäl mein Rocky grad über die Alpen von Donauwörth an den Gardasee. Super spaßig...Bike und Route...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 522641
> Anhang anzeigen 522642



Die Via Claudia Augusta bin ich vor zehn Jahren noch mit meinen Eltern gefahren, allerdings von Augsburg nach Venedig. Die Strecke war landschaftlich echt schön und super ausgeschildert! Kann man wirklich nur empfehlen 

Diesen Sommer hat es mich allerdings nicht so weit getragen. Meine Holde und ich haben nur eine fünftägige Rundtour von Greifswald nach Greifswald gemacht. Erst an der Ostsee entlang und auf Usedom an der Ostsee gecampt, dann nach Ueckermünde/Bellin und dort am Stettiner Haff genächtigt, die nächste Station war das schöne Neubrandenburg und da haben wir am Tollensesee campiert. Dann sind wir über Waren an der Müritz nach Gravelotte gefahren um am Kummerower See unser Zelt aufzuschlagen.

Wir hatten keine Karte eingepackt, sondern uns nur von Fernradweg zu Fernradweg gehangelt. Hat gut geklappt. Wenn man weiß, wie der nächste Ort heißt kann an sich quasi nicht verfahren, da das dort alles unglaublich gut ausgeschildert und markiert ist (wir haben ees zwischendurch atürlich trotzdem hinbekommen ). Auf Landstraßen kann man auch mal nebeneinander fahren, weil die in MV meist leer sind. Insgesamt kann man MV als Radgebiet echt empfehlen - nur sollte man genug zu Essen dabei haben, da es sein kann, dass es über viele Kilometer mal keine Einkaufsmöglichkeit gibt. 

Viele Bilder sind leider nicht entstanden (ich bin immer zu faul zum Anhalten und Knipse rauskramen), aber genug geschwafelt, das ist schließlich eine Gallerie....



die verwendeten Fahrräder....




irgendwo zwischen Greiswald und Zinnowitz....




Das östliche Stadttor Neubrandenburgs....



 
Blick aus dem Zelt über den Tollensesee nach Neubrandenburg....



 
In den Dörfern gibt es zwar keine Einkaufsmöglichkeiten, dafür aber Schlösser und riesige Kirchen....
(Das ist das Schloss Peckatel, der Ortsteil hat vielleicht 60 Einwohner oder weniger)



 
Letzter Campingplatz in Gravelotte - Blick über den Kummerower See
(Öhhhmmm... das Bild habe ich nicht gemacht... ich kann also nichts dafür, dass es so schief ist )



 noch einmal, weil es so schön ist....



 
und die Räder noch einmal...

Die letzte Etappe war dann großteils auf der Landstraße (deutsche Alleenstraße) zu fahren, nachdem uns Google einmal durch den Wald geschickt hat und wir vor einem mit Stacheldraht gesichertem Sperrgebiet gelandet sind...

Das war es an schönen Bildern. Das waren auf jeden Fall erlebnisreiche Tage mit vielen netten Begegnungen (unter anderem einem Dänen, der von Kopenhagen nach Prag gefahren ist - mit Fahrrad und Gitarre!)

Also Leute: Fahrt mehr Rad und entdeckt die schönen Ecken vor eurer Haustüre und all die tollen Menschen, die ebenfalls mit dem Rad unterwegs sind! 

Ich hoffe ihr hattet auch einen schönen Urlaub und wenn nicht, dass ihr noch einen schönen Urlaub haben werdet. 

Beste Grüße,
Max.


----------



## aspreti (11. September 2016)

Vor dem Job eine Runde auf den Hohen Kranzberg












Auf den Kunden gewartet und gewartet. Aus Langeweile das Rad fotografiert. Dann kam der Kunde und der Regen. Naja, ich will nicht klagen, den Job mit einer kleinen Tour zu verbinden ist nicht das schlechteste.
Sollte jemand mal nach Klais bei Garmisch kommen, ein kleiner Tipp: Direkt am Bahnhof gibt es die Gaststätte "Karwendelblick" (bin nicht verwandt oder verschwägert mit dem Wirt), der Windbeutel mit Sahne und Waldfrüchten ist riesig und schmeckt großartig. Foto gibt es keines vom Windbeutel, der war ratzfatz weg.






Schön wars, Alex


----------



## Ianus (12. September 2016)

]


----------



## msony (14. September 2016)

Guten Morgen
Viel warm heute.









Gruss aus dem Pott.


----------



## black-panther (14. September 2016)

mit dem Werkzeugflaschenhalter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (14. September 2016)

Ja Chris
Der gehört ja dazu


----------



## msony (16. September 2016)

Nabend
Noch von Gestern -als wir noch Sommer hatten.








Schönes Wochenende
Markus


----------



## mauricer (16. September 2016)

Bild von deiner Bude Markus?


----------



## msony (16. September 2016)

is meine Gartenlaube


----------



## Dean76 (17. September 2016)

Dann löse ich mal den Markus heute ab!



 

LG
Andre


----------



## popeye (17. September 2016)

Hab heute mal wieder meinem Yo Eddy ein bisschen Auslauf gegönnt.













Und wer gut zu seinem Yo Eddy ist, hat eine Belohnung verdient, ist klar.





vg,
Michael


----------



## ArSt (18. September 2016)

Bei mir macht das schöne Wetter seit gestern Pause: 


​Liebe Grüße, Armin!


----------



## msony (18. September 2016)

Hallo
Im Pott ist es heiter bis wolkig.







Gruss
Markus


----------



## stiggi (18. September 2016)

Wetter war super, in Braunschweig und Umgebung! Kam nichts von oben.......










Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Horst Link (18. September 2016)

Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke vom "Jena on the Rock 2016" - der sympathischen Veranstaltung für Naturliebhaber und Fahrer antiquierter MTB Technik. Es waren ca. 15 Teilnehmer aus dem Bundegebiet dabei und wir hatten enormes Glück mit dem Wetter - sodass wir sogar das ganze Wochenende ohne Zelte draußen verbringen konnten...























Jena on the Rocks 2016 2 by ultrahorst, on Flickr




Jena on the Rocks 2016 6 by ultrahorst, on Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dean76 (19. September 2016)

Heute mal wieder mit dem Rocky unterwegs gewesen





Das Rad fährt sich echt klasse

Ach ja, ich habe nochmal das hintere Ritzel von 14T auf 16T getauscht

Droppige Grüße

Andre


----------



## ceo (20. September 2016)

in der letzten woche gab's eine nette ausfahrt im bergischen land mit meinem klassisch starren gefährt zusammen mit thomas und seinem recht neuen 29er fully. bergab war er bei wurzeln und steinen schneller, dafür habe ich nach anstiegen oben immer gewartet 
interessanter vergleich – immerhin liegen über zwei jahrzehnte zwischen den rädern. die bilder sind vom telefon, daher mäßig – und bei den schönsten stellen war an fotografieren nicht zu denken.


----------



## msony (22. September 2016)

Hi
Herbstanfang







Gruß
Markus


----------



## synlos (25. September 2016)

Sommer.


----------



## noka78 (25. September 2016)




----------



## msony (28. September 2016)

Moin
Laaangsam wird das Laub bunt


----------



## Dynatechrider (28. September 2016)

Der Weg



und das Ziel


----------



## Lorenzini (28. September 2016)

Mahlzeit,
Bei so einer kleinen Portion haste bestimmt noch ne zweite bestellt, wie wir dich kennen.
Und wo sind die Bilder vom Bike?
haste was gescheites dabei?


........Sonst hätte ich dir mein KLEIN mitgegeben.
Beste Grüße volkmar


----------



## Dynatechrider (29. September 2016)

Lorenzini schrieb:


> ........Sonst hätte ich dir mein KLEIN mitgegeben.
> Beste Grüße volkmar



Hab' ich Unterwäsche von, zum Radl'n steht eins von der Insel und eins aus Amerika bereit. Eins aus Alu/CroMo und eines aus Titan, von welchem Hersteller die wohl sein werden.
OK nachher gibt es Bilder mit Bike.

Beste Grüße

Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dynatechrider (29. September 2016)

So heute, einmal auf Wunsch eines einzelnen Forumsmitglieds (Volkmar sei gegrüßt), steht neben der Landschalt auch einmal das Bike im Fokus.




















Mal sehen wie lange das Wetter noch hält.


----------



## doc-hille (29. September 2016)

....is das am Plansee???


----------



## Dynatechrider (29. September 2016)

Gut erkannt


----------



## ArSt (29. September 2016)

doc-hille schrieb:


> ....is das am Plansee???


Hätte ich jetzt auch gesagt. Wir müssen's aber auch wissen!


----------



## svennox (30. September 2016)

..ohhhjaaaaa.... Tirol is sowas von schöööön..
am Plansee in Österreich oder auch direkt nach Kärnten MUSS ich auch mal wieder..
....ich liebe diese wunderschöne Gegend .... !!!


----------



## Lorenzini (30. September 2016)

Interessantes Raleigh. Klasse Fotos. Aber die Berge sind dir zu hoch. Bleib lieber unten.

Mainhattan ist doch auch schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (30. September 2016)

Lorenzini schrieb:


> Bleib lieber unten.


Ist er ja. 
Einmal um den Plansee rum ist auch eine sehr schöne Runde. Und ein paar Höhenmeter bekommt man da auch zusammen. 
Mainhattan finde ich auch toll, muss man einfach mal gesehen haben! Ist allerdings schon ein krasser Kontrast:









Es grüßt Euch der Armin!


----------



## Dynatechrider (30. September 2016)

Mensch Armin,
musst Du denn alles verraten, dürfte die gleiche Stelle sein, an der Bild 4 entstanden ist (nur mit Blick über den See). Bin halt nach einem Jahr Bikepause nur für die Planseerunde fit gewesen. Danach gab es dann in Heiterwang im Forellenhof ein leckeres Hirschkalbsgulasch mit selbst geriebenen Spätzle.

Trotzallem haben mir die ca. 25 km einen ordentlichen Muskelkater beschert bin deshalb heute mal in der Sonne liegen geblieben und geniese die 21°C bei einem Buch und einem Franziskaner. Zumal ich mir gestern einen Plattfuß gefangen habe






Beste Grüße aus Stockach


----------



## msony (30. September 2016)

Schönes Wochenende

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2067097]
	
[/URL]


----------



## ArSt (30. September 2016)

Dynatechrider schrieb:


> dürfte die gleiche Stelle sein, an der Bild 4 entstanden ist (nur mit Blick über den See).


Stimmt genau. Ich kam allerdings über Griesen aus Garmisch dahin, man trifft auf den See in dem Kiesfeld auf Deinem zweiten Foto im Hintergrund. War letztes Jahr bei der Klassikerausfahrt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/besu...-andere-bikeladen.758510/page-3#post-13104474


msony schrieb:


> %5Burl=


Was meinst Du damit Markus?


----------



## msony (30. September 2016)

So jetzt funzt es


----------



## hendr1k (30. September 2016)

Markus, ist das eigentlich jeweils die Original-Farbe , oder hast du das "umlackiert" 
(Rahmen & Gabel)


----------



## msony (30. September 2016)

Ist original Hendrik
Viel Spaß mit dem Element


----------



## msony (30. September 2016)

Ach Quatsch
Gabel hab ich gelackt
War beim kona


----------



## hendr1k (30. September 2016)

also RAL


----------



## msony (30. September 2016)

Jo
Glaub 3002


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (1. Oktober 2016)

gestern - Quatsch - vorgestern mit großfüßigem Oldschool-Gelöt auf Brocken-Tour.

Los ging es in Wernigerode (meiner Heimatstadt)
erster Zwischenstopp Drei-Annen-Hohne:






bergauf:





holprig:





versperrt:





fast oben:





Gipfel bei 70km/h Windgeschwindigkeit:





Abfahrt in Richtung Ilsenburg:





Fazit: bis auf die Tatsache, daß ich mich zwischendrin verfahren habe und die Tour dadurch auf 37km mit 1380hm ausdehnte, eine durchaus runde Sache. Das nächste mal nehme ich aber wieder ein MTB mit Federgabel.


----------



## Dynatechrider (2. Oktober 2016)

Gestern mal ohne Bike etwas höher hinaus






heute sah es dann allerdings nicht mehr so gut aus






Beste Grüße


----------



## Spaltinho (3. Oktober 2016)

Heute ging es spontan auf Potsdamtour. Also morgens die Räder genommen und aus der Hauptstadt in die Landeshauptstadt von Brandenburg.

Start war Babelsberg... 




Die Dame bevorzugte nach kurzer Zeit dann mein Cadex und ackerte sich tapfer die Steigungen hoch, trotz Singlespeed.





Ich muss immer wieder feststellen, dass das Breezer, was ich eigentlich verkaufen will mein liebstes Tourenrad geworden ist. Und ich es mittlerweile garnicht mehr verkaufen mag.





Insgesamt haben wir ca 65km gemacht. Bei langsamem Tempo, vielen Pausen und tollen Ausblicken.

 


Viele Grüße aus Berlin!

( Habe den Post mit dem Telefon gemacht und muss jetzt am Rechner feststellen, dass die Bildqualität echt miserabel ist. Nächstes mal muss ich wohl wieder die Kamera mitnehmen.)


----------



## Ianus (3. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Lorenzini (3. Oktober 2016)

Dynatechrider schrieb:


> Gestern mal ohne Bike etwas höher hinaus
> 
> 
> .......Aber mit Hubschrauber. Stimmst?
> Gruß Volkmar.


----------



## wtb_rider (3. Oktober 2016)

Malte Luftline 1Km....und son Answer Lenker hab ich glaub ich.


----------



## caemis (4. Oktober 2016)

Kleiner Nachtrag von gestern...:
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2068275]
	
[/URL]
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2068277]
	
[/URL]
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2068276]
	
[/URL]

...


----------



## Dean76 (4. Oktober 2016)

Heute mal mit dem Sohnemann die letzten Sonnenstrahlen ausgekostet!



 

LG Andre


----------



## ukhesse (4. Oktober 2016)

Dawes New Wave mit schönem Herbstausflug nach Frankfurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rieboldo (4. Oktober 2016)

Dynatechrider schrieb:


>



Ist das der Anfang vom Steinernen Meer?


----------



## pommerngerrit (5. Oktober 2016)

caemis schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachtrag von gestern...:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und zwei kleene Stepkes hinten drinne. 
Bau schonmal Bikes, die wachsen schneller als du Nachschub organisieren kannst. 
ssp mit Anhänger, aller Achtung
Gerrit


----------



## Fischland (5. Oktober 2016)

[/QUOTE]


Spaltinho schrieb:


> Viele Grüße aus Berlin!



...aus Bärlin ??  ( wohl eher aus Potsdam/Filmuseum)


----------



## BikingDevil (5. Oktober 2016)

Gestern



Heute


----------



## svennox (5. Oktober 2016)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Heute mal mit dem Sohnemann die letzten Sonnenstrahlen ausgekostet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..mit dem Sohnemann radeln is immer was feines


----------



## Spaltinho (6. Oktober 2016)

@Fischland ich verfasste den Post dann wieder aus der Hauptstadt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikingDevil (7. Oktober 2016)

Wieder erwarten war der Wettergott mir zugetan...
Schön, wenn man den Urlaub so nutzen kann.



Mein frisch aufgebautes Winterrad war auf schlimmeres vorbereitet


----------



## BikingDevil (7. Oktober 2016)

Doppelpost


----------



## hendr1k (7. Oktober 2016)

Was ist denn dieses weisse Carbon-Ding ? Kästle ? -kanns nicht erkennen


----------



## fekko (7. Oktober 2016)

Kein schönes Wetter aber ein wenig Bewegung tut gut...


----------



## stiggi (7. Oktober 2016)

Der Himmel war grau, aber dafür glänzte das Bike in der Abendsonne... gut das ich noch mal los war!





Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Stevens59 (8. Oktober 2016)

Heute mit dem neu aufgebauten Giant Cadex CFM-1 eine kleine Einstell-Runde bei schönstem Wetter...













... jetzt kannn die Classic-Tour nächste Woche kommen


----------



## fekko (8. Oktober 2016)

Da hätte man sich ja fast getroffen - wollte auch erst um DEN See und dann weiter...


----------



## Jed (8. Oktober 2016)

Das 92er Cadex finde ich von allen Cadex Farbgebungen am schönsten 

Das MARIN ist natürlich total fesch 

Hab heute ohne lang zu überlegen mal meine Schnäppchen Rahmenset  "Winterrad" zusammengesetzt, leider hat es nur für eine Einstellfahrt gereicht dazu war es bitterkalt  und ohne Handy auch kein Foto also hab ich es nach der Fahrt gemacht 

Übrigens wer ein 32Z 94 LK Blatt über hat möge mich anschreiben 

Hab noch silberne Bar/Seatpost kommen die besser?



 

 



Gruß Jed


----------



## mubi (8. Oktober 2016)

super geworden das parkpre


----------



## blackredrabbit (9. Oktober 2016)

Schönes Teil, ich finde mit schwarz passt das sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (9. Oktober 2016)

Da willste am vermutlich letzten schönen Tag des Jahres im lokalen Forst spielen und dann reißt dir im ersten Anstieg die Kette. 

Daher gibts heute nur ein Archiv-Bild. Bike is aber das selbe und die Wetter-/Lichtverhältnisse waren fast identisch.


----------



## oneschnark (9. Oktober 2016)

ibis.



Philippe


----------



## pommerngerrit (10. Oktober 2016)




----------



## IHateRain (11. Oktober 2016)

KLEINe Ausfahrt am Wochenende...





Grüße
IHR


----------



## msony (12. Oktober 2016)

Tach
Langsam wird es kalt an den Fingerchen.




Gruss
Markus


----------



## hendr1k (12. Oktober 2016)

tolle Perspektive


----------



## Rieboldo (16. Oktober 2016)

Der Schönbuch.


----------



## oneschnark (16. Oktober 2016)

Samstag,
Scott...




Philippe


----------



## msony (16. Oktober 2016)

Hi
Schönstes Wetter heute





Gruss
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (16. Oktober 2016)

Wetter war schön aber der Nachmittag beschi§§en.
Bin ich so auf schicken Trails unterwegs, höre ich von oben einen modernen jungen MTBler kommen, langsam und dauerbremsend.
Er auf meiner Höhe; ich so "Servus", er so "Grüß Gott!". Da war der Nachmittag gelaufen, verdammte Axt!
Seh ich aus wie ein faltiger, knorriger Rentner oder was? Was läuft bei dem Bengel schief, dass er mich mit "Grüß Gott" begrüßt????!!!???
Das nächste mal steck ich ihm einen Stock in die Speichen, dann kann er währrend der Flugstunde erstmal über das allmächtige Raum-Zeit-Kontinuum nachdenken!


----------



## stiggi (16. Oktober 2016)

Wir waren am Samstag mit unserer Hannover Gruppe unterwegs. Gutes Wetter, eine schöne Tour und die Bikes haben sich auch gut verstanden....


----------



## Ianus (16. Oktober 2016)

PC-Rennrad schon eingemottet, die Klassiker-MTB schon lange nicht mehr einsatzfähig....


----------



## stiggi (16. Oktober 2016)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Wetter war schön aber der Nachmittag beschi§§en.
> Bin ich so auf schicken Trails unterwegs, höre ich von oben einen modernen jungen MTBler kommen, langsam und dauerbremsend.
> Er auf meiner Höhe; ich so "Servus", er so "Grüß Gott!". Da war der Nachmittag gelaufen, verdammte Axt!
> Seh ich aus wie ein faltiger, knorriger Rentner oder was? Was läuft bei dem Bengel schief, dass er mich mit "Grüß Gott" begrüßt????!!!???
> Das nächste mal steck ich ihm einen Stock in die Speichen, dann kann er währrend der Flugstunde erstmal über das allmächtige Raum-Zeit-Kontinuum nachdenken!



Ich glaube, das siehst Du übertrieben. Der wollte einfach nur freundlich sein!


----------



## IHateRain (16. Oktober 2016)

Auch hier bestes Wetter 





Grüße
IHR


----------



## aspreti (16. Oktober 2016)

Bei dem Wetter, packt einen der beste Freund ein. In dieser Gesellschaft möchte man den Tag teilen.






Zu Beginn sollte es etwas schmerzen, aber für einen Freund ....






Schließlich verbringt man einen super Tag zusammen.






Man teilt die Freude am Radln






macht etwas Blödsinn






und das alles mit den besten Rädern der Welt






Super wars heute wieder.
Für Interessierte Tour Elmauer Alm von Klais über Hohen Kranzberg nach Elmau und zur Elmauer Alm bis runter nach Klais, wo es die besten Windbeutel gibt nur leider nicht heute.
(Sorry die Bilder wurden mit verschiedenen Kameras gemacht daher die Unterschiede in der Qualität)

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (16. Oktober 2016)

jep:


----------



## Rieboldo (17. Oktober 2016)

asco1 schrieb:


> jep:



* Cycling Doesn't Have To Require You To Wear Special Clothes Or Shoes

But...


----------



## asco1 (17. Oktober 2016)




----------



## mubi (17. Oktober 2016)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Wetter war schön aber der Nachmittag beschi§§en.
> Bin ich so auf schicken Trails unterwegs, höre ich von oben einen modernen jungen MTBler kommen, langsam und dauerbremsend.
> Er auf meiner Höhe; ich so "Servus", er so "Grüß Gott!". Da war der Nachmittag gelaufen, verdammte Axt!
> Seh ich aus wie ein faltiger, knorriger Rentner oder was? Was läuft bei dem Bengel schief, dass er mich mit "Grüß Gott" begrüßt????!!!???
> Das nächste mal steck ich ihm einen Stock in die Speichen, dann kann er währrend der Flugstunde erstmal über das allmächtige Raum-Zeit-Kontinuum nachdenken!





stiggi schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das siehst Du übertrieben. Der wollte einfach nur freundlich sein!



vestehe ich nicht.
sagt man "grüß gott" nur zu alten/älteren menschen?
klärt mich doch bitte kurz auf - danke.


----------



## black-panther (17. Oktober 2016)

In der Freizeit meist ja, weil es die "respektvollere" Anrede ist.


----------



## Horst Link (17. Oktober 2016)

Schöne Grüße vom Gardasee. Aal und ich hatten enormes Glück mit dem Wetter und konnten so eine dicke Tour über den Tremalzo und Passo Rochette fahren. Ein schönes Beispiel dafür, dass unseren ollen Räder tatsächlich in den großen Bergen funktionieren.




Aal by ultrahorst, on Flickr




Horst by ultrahorst, on Flickr




Passo Rochetta by ultrahorst, on Flickr




Tremalzo Panorama by ultrahorst, on Flickr

OK. Bis auf die Sweet Wings. Aber immerhin gibts am Lago noch fähige Werkstätten, die mal eben die Speziallager einer solchen exotischen Kurbel tauschen können.




Sweet Schrott by ultrahorst, on Flickr


----------



## black-panther (17. Oktober 2016)

Geil.

Aber das letzte: Aua!


----------



## Thias (17. Oktober 2016)

Oh ja! Meine nächste Tremalzo tour ist für nächsten Sommer schon eingeplant. *schmacht*


----------



## msony (17. Oktober 2016)

Hallo
Noch hält sich das Wetter bei uns im Pott.



Gruß
Markus


----------



## black-panther (17. Oktober 2016)

Wat macht ihr eigentlich immer mit euren Links? 

so geht das:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (17. Oktober 2016)

Boar eh!
Dat mach nicht ich dat macht mein Eierfon
Ich bin noch unterwegs


----------



## black-panther (17. Oktober 2016)




----------



## msony (17. Oktober 2016)




----------



## schnitzeljagt (17. Oktober 2016)

Multimedialer Schei**


----------



## msony (17. Oktober 2016)

Dat sach ich dir Mic
Früher ging es doch auch ohne den Krempel


----------



## BontragerTom (17. Oktober 2016)

Thias schrieb:


> Oh ja! Meine nächste Tremalzo tour ist für nächsten Sommer schon eingeplant. *schmacht*



Dito...bei mir aber mit modernen Material. Hach, Ick freu mir so..Gardasee ist einfach nur geil.


----------



## svennox (17. Oktober 2016)

Ianus schrieb:


> PC-Rennrad schon eingemottet, die Klassiker-MTB schon lange nicht mehr einsatzfähig....


..schade eigentlich   ..denn vom moots (oder auch vom mtb-Klassiker) würde ich gern noch mehr sehen ..in action 
....aber ok. ..dann warten WIR bis nächstes Jahr der Frühling kommt


----------



## Ianus (17. Oktober 2016)

[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> .Gardasee ist einfach nur geil.



Ohh ja...


----------



## Lamima (18. Oktober 2016)

Sonntag war es schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceo (19. Oktober 2016)

vergangene woche gab's mal wieder 'nen schönen ausflug um die villeseen – windstill, sonnig und indian summer feeling


----------



## IHateRain (19. Oktober 2016)

...ich werde wohl nie Fotograf...





Kann ich mit leben 

Grüße
IHR


----------



## fekko (19. Oktober 2016)

IHateRain schrieb:


> ...ich werde wohl nie Fotograf...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh Links,Rechts,Cockpit,Wunsch...endlich kommt was von Dir


----------



## msony (20. Oktober 2016)

Hallo
Ich war gerade auf der Halde bei mir,die Kids haben schöne neue Trails gebaut.
Da macht die Matsche gleich doppelt soviel Spass.









Gruss
Markus


----------



## ceo (20. Oktober 2016)

heute nachmittag war's schön  schön herbstlich.
ganz ungewohnt, wie sich mein anderes '93er zaskar im vergleich fährt, so breit, lang und weich


----------



## msony (22. Oktober 2016)

Hallo
So richtig bunt wird das Laub bei uns noch nicht.





Wie sieht´s bei euch aus?

Gruss
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hendr1k (22. Oktober 2016)

doch bunt, canadian style , schneit ja schon in der Nähe (1000m)


----------



## msony (22. Oktober 2016)

Fotos Hendrik


----------



## hendr1k (22. Oktober 2016)

Dunkeldeutschland - verstehste ?
morgen -ok
Fotoknipse schonmal in die Jacke gepackt


----------



## msony (22. Oktober 2016)

ok


----------



## ArSt (22. Oktober 2016)

hendr1k schrieb:


> schneit ja schon in der Nähe (1000m)


Stimmt zumindest für über 1000m im Raum Mittenwald:




Weiß jetzt blos nicht ob der Hendrik das mit "Nähe" meint. 
VG, Armin.


----------



## hendr1k (22. Oktober 2016)

ich meinte brocken & fichtelberg , armin
und Inselsberg (Th)
alles weiss
Brocken Webcam heute geguckt ..


----------



## aspreti (22. Oktober 2016)

Oben (Jochberg) wars schön:





aber:





und das ist kein Foto aus dem letzten Winter, aktuell heute vormittag.

Macht aber richtigen Männer nix aus



 

Alex


----------



## ArSt (22. Oktober 2016)

Wow, Mittags war ich in Walchensee (unterhalb Jochberg ), am Nachmittag auf dem Kranzberg: Da war's nicht so frisch!


----------



## hendr1k (22. Oktober 2016)

Ja das Scheisswetter kriegen wir immer ab
haha


----------



## ArSt (22. Oktober 2016)

... und wir (manchmal) das gute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aspreti (22. Oktober 2016)

ArSt schrieb:


> Wow, Mittags war ich in Walchensee (unterhalb Jochberg ), am Nachmittag auf dem Kranzberg: Da war's nicht so frisch!


Wir sind um 9.30 los am Kesselberg, waren gegen 11.30 oben, Brotzeit, um 14.00 wieder am Parkplatz und 15.00 in München. Kranzberg Elmauer Alm war bei mir vergangenes WE, noch ein Kurze Hosen-Wetter. Heute eher nicht. Naja, die Tourenski liegen schon bereit, hoffentlich wird es besser als im vergangenen Jahr.

Mal zu Deinem Foto. Etwas krass die Farben, sieht aus wie eine Postkarte aus den 60ern. RAW-Verarbeitung oder Kameravoreinstellung?


----------



## ArSt (22. Oktober 2016)

Photoshop CS3. Hab'n bisschen gespielt. In Wirklichkeit sah's eher so aus:






Letztes Wochenende war ich auf dem Heimgarten:




Aber nicht mit klassischer Ausrüstung.


----------



## michar (23. Oktober 2016)

Mein Rocky mal auf ner 50km Tour aud der Pfalz nach Heidelberg durch den nassen Herbstwald geführt und den neuen Tune Laufradsatz eingeweiht..


----------



## hendr1k (23. Oktober 2016)

Armin, die Wirklichkeit ist auch ok.


----------



## ceo (23. Oktober 2016)

heute war's wirklich schön und vor allem schön herbstlich in der rostocker heide – bin wieder etwas heimatverliebt 
(hmmm, morgen geht's zurück ins rheinlandexil – das war dann wohl die letzte küstentour '16 )


----------



## stiggi (23. Oktober 2016)

ceo schrieb:


> heute war's wirklich schön und vor allem schön herbstlich in der rostocker heide – bin wieder etwas heimatverliebt


Herrliche Fotos, und dann auch noch von der Ostseeküste ... die Tour hätte ich heute gern getauscht! 
Aber, ist Dein Bike wirklich so schwer, dass sich sogar der massive Buchenstamm durchbiegt?

Ich war heute in Braunschweig unterwegs, um noch ein paar Fotos für den Bike Contest zu machen.





Gruß
Thomas


----------



## ceo (23. Oktober 2016)

stiggi schrieb:


> Herrliche Fotos, und dann auch noch von der Ostseeküste ... die Tour hätte ich heute gern getauscht!


ich hätte mich auf keinen tausch eingelassen 


stiggi schrieb:


> Aber, ist Dein Bike wirklich so schwer, dass sich sogar der massive Buchenstamm durchbiegt?



gefühlt ist's leicht(füßig), aber das rennen auf dem rückweg habe ich doch verloren. war aber nah genug, den motor zu erkennen


----------



## stiggi (23. Oktober 2016)

ceo schrieb:


> war aber nah genug, den motor zu erkennen


....und, vermutlich Porsche und Konsorten, oder? sonst hätte die Tempoaufnahme ja zum Erfolg geführt....


----------



## ceo (23. Oktober 2016)

es war ein radfahrer, den ich in der heide (auf einem der breiteren wege) überholen wollte als er plötzlich losdüste. diagnose e-bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (23. Oktober 2016)

Nasse Impressionen aus dem Urlaub.













Es gab auch andere Sportarten zu bewundern...


----------



## mauricer (24. Oktober 2016)

Wirklich eins der schönstens Yo's, aber diese Sattelüberhöhung. Eine Grösse grösser wäre schon zu gross?


----------



## msony (24. Oktober 2016)

Hallo
Heute Morgen war es mal 2 Stunden trocken.




Jetzt ist es wieder nur am schiffen.
Gruss
Markus


----------



## gtbiker (24. Oktober 2016)

Heute war ein top Wetterchen. Genau richtig um mit Blick auf die alte, die aktuelle und die zukünftige Heimat eine Worscht zu essen


----------



## hendr1k (24. Oktober 2016)

sieht aus wie Hessen, wo issn das ?


----------



## Thias (24. Oktober 2016)

In Hessen gibts keinen Albbruch...

Da hast du ja ne schöne Weitsicht erwischt, Tewje.

Hier müsste ich genau in deine Richtung geknipst haben, von der alten Heimat aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hendr1k (24. Oktober 2016)

Alb -ok


----------



## msony (24. Oktober 2016)

hohenneuffen mit blick auf neuffen und magurach... und wenn man keine ahnung hat, einfach mal fresse halten,ne Hendirk
Upps


----------



## gtbiker (24. Oktober 2016)

@Thias, noice, als gemeinsamen Fixpunkt sieht man die Achalm. Die Fernsicht war heute zwischen den Wolkenfronten herrlich. Hinten der Schwarzwald, drüben die Göppinger Ecke und das Stuttgarter Mollochloch. Dahinter nichts als perfekte Landschaft!

@hendr1k, wenn das Hessen wäre, würde ich in Hessen wohnen wollen.

@msony, da kennt sich jemand aus, schön! Urach siehst du nicht auf dem Bild, liegt aber hinter dem ersten kleinen Bergrücken (in dem auch der Steinbruch liegt) linkerhand im Tal


----------



## pommerngerrit (24. Oktober 2016)

Wir waren auch mal wieder in den Wäldern. Mit besten Ausblick wo gibt.


----------



## msony (24. Oktober 2016)

@gtbiker ,Tewje das hat mir gerade jemand gesteckt,aber trotzdem schöne Gegend.
Ich kenne mich da nicht aus,leider.


----------



## msony (24. Oktober 2016)

@pommerngerrit ich seh da nix Gerrit,nur grau am Horizont.
Bei euch auch so starker Nebel?


----------



## gtbiker (24. Oktober 2016)

Ach so Markus, egal. Wenn du mal in der Ecke sein solltest, melde dich 

Gerrit. Der kleine fährt Fat und du Klein? Müsste es nicht andersherum sein?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (24. Oktober 2016)

pommerngerrit schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 540223 Wir waren auch mal wieder in den Wäldern. Mit besten Ausblick wo gibt.


Wo wart Ihr? "Stein" bei Kiel?


----------



## msony (24. Oktober 2016)

Klar mach ich Tewje,gerne.
Achso,-
die Bockwurst bitte nur mit Senf!!
Bautzener hat der Frank mir mal empfohlen,ist aber mehr für Weicheier.
Im Pott kommt da Löwensenf drauf.


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (24. Oktober 2016)

pommerngerrit schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 540223 Wir waren auch mal wieder in den Wäldern. Mit besten Ausblick wo gibt.



Ist das ein Repaint von Martin...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hendr1k (24. Oktober 2016)

warum gibts keinen Vollidiot-Button ?


----------



## kalihalde (24. Oktober 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Wo wart Ihr? "Stein" bei Kiel?



 Wohl eher Usedom, und dann eventuell Koserow Steilküste


----------



## pommerngerrit (24. Oktober 2016)

Nich ganz so weit. Ückeritz. 
 Ausserdem, der kleine fährt fat, der grosse fährt klein und ich fahr fat. 
Sicher is das n repaint,is aber bereits trocken, kann also nur von mir sein.


----------



## caemis (24. Oktober 2016)

Thias schrieb:


> In Hessen gibts keinen Albbruch...
> 
> Da hast du ja ne schöne Weitsicht erwischt, Tewje.
> 
> Hier müsste ich genau in deine Richtung geknipst haben, von der alten Heimat aus


Um die topographischen Kenntnisse noch weiter zu vertiefen: @Thias blickst du gerade auf Metzingen?


----------



## Thias (24. Oktober 2016)

Nein, das ist Reutlingen. Der Hügel ist die Achalm.


----------



## caemis (24. Oktober 2016)

Na gut, war ein Versuch wert - nicht das ich Ahnung hätte, aber mein Frau, die kann dir da was erzählen


----------



## Thias (24. Oktober 2016)

Metzingen ist ja nicht ganz verkehrt, das sollte in Blickrichtung hinter der Achalm sein.


----------



## Horst Link (24. Oktober 2016)

Der Herbst hat auch seine schönen Seiten.


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (25. Oktober 2016)

hendr1k schrieb:


> warum gibts keinen Vollidiot-Button ?




Ironie ist manchmal schwer zu verstehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (26. Oktober 2016)

Hallo 
Bochum Ruhrtal




Gruss
Markus


----------



## stiggi (29. Oktober 2016)

Ja, das Wetter war ganz ordentlich, aber ziemlich windig.
40km Tour nach Braunschweig und immer schön an der Oker entlang...




Euch ein schönes Wochenende
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## kalihalde (29. Oktober 2016)

Der Herbst hat sich heute hier auch mal von seiner besseren Seite gezeigt.





Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Raze (29. Oktober 2016)

Hier müsste ich genau in deine Richtung geknipst haben, von der alten Heimat aus 



Käpfle an der Alteburg am Grillplatz im Wald


----------



## gtbiker (30. Oktober 2016)

150m zu auf der Straße (vom Waldrand aus gesehen), ca 35m bevor es rechterhand naufi auf den Schutthaufen aka Turmhügel geht oder eben linkerhand zur Gastwirtschaft/Gehöft mit Rindviechern. Rad 2m links neben den Beton ans Gebüsch gelehnt, müsste also passen! 
Übrigens gibt es ca 800m vom Standpunkt aus entfernt einen alten verlassenen Wasser-Hochbehälter (von Ohmenhausen, alte Schiefergeschichte....), cool und imposant zu erkunden für die Jüngeren und die Jüngeren in uns, hatte schonmal überlegt ein Radl runterzustopfen um schicke Bilder zu machen


----------



## Raze (30. Oktober 2016)

Als Kind haben wir uns immer mit dem HERKULES 3 Gang Torpedo Rad zick zack den alten Gomaringer Weg hochgequält . Das geht jetzt 40 Jahre später mit der modernen Mountainbike E-Technik viel leichter .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ukhesse (30. Oktober 2016)

94er Giant Terrago bei einer herbstlichen Ausfahrt zum Frankfurter Goetheturm


----------



## 6ix-pack (30. Oktober 2016)

GT im Herbst


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (30. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab mir heute auch mal wieder einen Klassiker geschnappt  Gar nicht ohne,  so von 760mm Lenker auf 560mm zurück  Dafür hat der Klassiker deutlich mehr Gänge 



​


----------



## msony (30. Oktober 2016)

Hallo
schönstes Tshirtherbstwetterchen.












Gruss
Markus


----------



## Ianus (30. Oktober 2016)

Was für ein Bombenwetter.....


----------



## mcada (30. Oktober 2016)

Ich auch mal, bei dem Wetter, aber Stadt: Alster und Hafentour, grad EDIT: Deichtorhallen


----------



## MacB (30. Oktober 2016)

gestern abgeholt und konnte nicht widerstehen, die Kombi aus Bike und Locations festzuhalten


 


 


 


 
Düsseldorf


----------



## mauricer (31. Oktober 2016)

mcada schrieb:


> Ich auch mal, bei dem Wetter, aber Stadt: Alster und Hafentour, grad Dammtorhallen
> Anhang anzeigen 542181 Anhang anzeigen 542182 Anhang anzeigen 542186



Junge, die heissen immer noch Deichtorhallen, gell.....


----------



## mcada (31. Oktober 2016)

mauricer schrieb:


> Junge, die heissen immer noch Deichtorhallen, gell.....


Wohl immer noch nicht richtig angekommen hast ja recht

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Ianus (31. Oktober 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Typ17 (1. November 2016)

Grüße aus dem Westerwald!


----------



## Heikibike (1. November 2016)

Unterwegs mit meinem Sohn   schöner Herbst...


----------



## atzepenga (3. November 2016)




----------



## black-panther (3. November 2016)

Man Atze, so schöne Bilder.
Und dann so'n Geschwür zum Schluss


----------



## msony (3. November 2016)

Hi
Was ist der Herbst schön und dann noch 5 Minuten das richtige Licht.





Gruss
Markus


----------



## atzepenga (3. November 2016)

black-panther schrieb:


> Man Atze, so schöne Bilder.
> Und dann so'n Geschwür zum Schluss



...vielleicht kommt das DeKerf auch noch wech


----------



## black-panther (3. November 2016)




----------



## msony (3. November 2016)

und nochmal bunte Blätter.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (3. November 2016)

black-panther schrieb:


> Man Atze, so schöne Bilder.
> Und dann so'n Geschwür zum Schluss



Immerhin mit Oldschooltacho  , ist ja heutzutage auch schon ganz schön classic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (3. November 2016)

black-panther schrieb:


> Man Atze, so schöne Bilder.
> Und dann so'n Geschwür zum Schluss



Dieses Geschwür macht so richtig Laune im Gelände..... und ist nah dran an dem perfekten Allterrain-Sportgerät.


----------



## msony (3. November 2016)

ich weiss ja nicht wie hier das Wort Gelände definiert wird,aber...
Bock zu Fahren hätte ich aber trotzdem mal mit son Teil.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (3. November 2016)

Allterrain? Ernsthaft? Flott auf der Forstautobahn glaube ich sofort. Aber Schlamm,  nasse Wurzeln,  Blöcke,  fiese trailige Abfahrten wo die Bremsleistung auch auf den Boden muss?  Never.


----------



## Ianus (3. November 2016)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Allterrain? Ernsthaft? Flott auf der Forstautobahn glaube ich sofort. Aber Schlamm,  nasse Wurzeln,  Blöcke,  fiese trailige Abfahrten wo die Bremsleistung auch auf den Boden muss?  Never.



Frank, Du weisst wie ich es meine. Das ich damit nicht in den Bikepark gehe dachte ich muss ich Dir eigentlich nicht erklären.

Und wenn du siehst was die Jungs mit den Dingern auf Cyclocrossrennen anstellen, da würden die meisten hier sich nicht mal mit einem Fully hinwagen.


----------



## Raze (3. November 2016)

Ianus schrieb:


> Dieses Geschwür macht so richtig Laune im Gelände..... und ist nah dran an dem perfekten Allterrain-Sportgerät.



...und gibt richtig Druck in die Stäbchen...


----------



## black-panther (3. November 2016)

@msony, nächstes Bild bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (3. November 2016)

hab nix mehr für heute Chris.


----------



## black-panther (3. November 2016)

Na gut, noch eins von... vorgestern glaube ich


----------



## atzepenga (4. November 2016)

Es ist doch nur ein Fahrrad


----------



## synlos (4. November 2016)

Mammoth on tour. Blätterteich...


----------



## chriam (5. November 2016)

Heute mal die Regenpause ausgenutzt um den Neuaufbau auszufahren.




MfG
Chris


----------



## stiggi (5. November 2016)

Den ganzen Tag über sah es so aus, als wenn gleich der große Regen kommt...kam aber nicht!

Es wurden schöne matschige 40km und dann hab ich das Wasser gesucht.





... und immer schön gegen den Strom...

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Koe (5. November 2016)

Tach,

in Fffm hat es fast den ganzen Tag geregnet. Ich habe für die Hunderunde dann eine kurze Regenpause genutzt. Leider hatte ich keine Zeit mehr das Salsa noch in den Contest zu schicken.










Mit dem Batbike war ich ja auch unterwegs und diese Bilder sind noch von der Tour:


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (6. November 2016)

Titanige Grüße aus dem Naturpark Erzgebirge-Vogtland 



​


----------



## RM21 (6. November 2016)

da mein Alltagsrad gestern dank mangelnder Pflege Kurbel samt Innenlager abgeworfen hat, musste heute das MTB raus. Wetter war zeitweise wirklich ganz ok 



 

nen bisschen dreckig wurde es dann spaeter auch noch (nach dem Bild)...


 

die letzten 20min. Rueckweg waren dafuer dann stroemender Regen also ist es auch wieder sauber geworden


----------



## Ianus (6. November 2016)

Das Wetter war heute zum Davonlaufen.... nass, kalt, dunkel. Deswegen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dynatechrider (6. November 2016)

Da sah es rund um Mainhatten schon wesentlich besser aus, hat richtig Spaß gemacht, mal wieder ein paar Kilometer zu spulen.









Beste Grüße


----------



## caemis (7. November 2016)

Letzte Woche auf dem Weg nach Potsdam (schönes Wetter und keine Karte in der Kamera  - daher nur mit Handy)






...​


----------



## msony (7. November 2016)

Moin
3-4 Grad und Regen.
Was soll ich sagen?Hat Spass gemacht mir fehlt es nur an passender Kleidung.









Guten Wochenstart
Markus


----------



## atzepenga (7. November 2016)

Junge! Nicht dat Du dich erkaeltest


----------



## msony (7. November 2016)

Junge
Hab keine Zeit für ne Erkältung 
So ich pack jetzt mal mein 28er aus


----------



## oppede (8. November 2016)

Gestern Abend noch eine kleine Runde im nahen Elsass unternommen


----------



## black-panther (8. November 2016)

ich hätt' ja am liebsten nicht nur den Doppelpost gelöscht...

Hast du auch noch was klassisches?


----------



## Raze (9. November 2016)

klassisches Herbstwetter


----------



## bergundtal77 (9. November 2016)

RM21 schrieb:


> da mein Alltagsrad gestern dank mangelnder Pflege Kurbel samt Innenlager abgeworfen hat, musste heute das MTB raus. Wetter war zeitweise wirklich ganz ok
> Anhang anzeigen 544361
> 
> 
> GEILES TEIL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (12. November 2016)

msony schrieb:


> Moin
> 3-4 Grad und Regen.
> Was soll ich sagen?Hat Spass gemacht mir fehlt es nur an passender Kleidung.


 Bei dem Wetter kriegen mich keine 10 Pferde raus  Ich hasse diese Jahreszeit die jetzt kommt.

Gerade bei einer anderen Suche entdeckt.....





Fast könnte ich meinen ich spüre den Wind....  

Das werden jetzt 4 üble Monate für mich....


----------



## msony (12. November 2016)

@Ianus 
Regen und Kälte sind noch in Ordnung solange der Regen nicht voll ins Gesicht peischt.
Dafür macht die Matsche halt total Spass.


----------



## Ianus (12. November 2016)

msony schrieb:


> @Ianus
> Regen und Kälte sind noch in Ordnung solange der Regen nicht voll ins Gesicht peischt.
> Dafür macht die Matsche halt total Spass.


 Neenee..  Ohne mich. Ich bin der typische Schönwetterradler. Ich habe sicherlich knapp 10000 Fotos von diversen Radtouren auf dem Rechner und Du wirst darunter höchstens 20 bis 30 Bilder finden wo bestenfalls mal die Strasse nass ist.


----------



## msony (12. November 2016)

he he
stell dich nicht so an.
warme Klamotten an und los geht´s.
gibt nicht besseres als Tage wo es nicht hell wird und dann noch mit Nebel.


----------



## Ianus (12. November 2016)

msony schrieb:


> gibt nicht besseres als Tage wo es nicht hell wird und dann noch mit Nebel.



 Nur im Vollrausch und dann bin ich ja nicht verkehrstüchtig....


----------



## synlos (13. November 2016)

Schön, schön kalt und herrliche Luft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiggi (13. November 2016)

Sonnig, aber saukalt (gerade so über 0°). Und dann kam mir gegen Ende der Tour auch noch ein Rennradfahrer in kurzer Hose entgegen...


----------



## ceo (13. November 2016)

heute nachmittag wars wieder besonders schöön – ich hatte großen spaß meinen bruder bei der jungfernfahrt zu begleiten. ihm ging's nicht anders


----------



## noka78 (13. November 2016)

Heute im Spreewald...


----------



## mauricer (14. November 2016)

Heute morgen war es zumindest saukalt....


----------



## IHateRain (14. November 2016)

...solch ein Bild im contest, Moritz... Das wär´s gewesen


----------



## mauricer (14. November 2016)

Hab ich auch gedacht, Micha. Hab die Skins erst am WE aufgezogen. Wirkt nun viel besser das Rad.


----------



## noka78 (14. November 2016)

mauricer schrieb:


> ...Wirkt nun viel besser das Rad.



Auf jeden Fall ! Schön das es bei dir bleiben darf


----------



## msony (14. November 2016)

Hallo
Herbst nennt man das wohl noch ,obwohl´s schon lausig kalt war heut früh.









Gruss
Markus


----------



## black-panther (15. November 2016)

Kalt heute morgen...
Und leise rieseln die Blätter


----------



## pottsblizz (20. November 2016)

Herbst im Pott, allerdings gestern schon, heute is mir zu windig...









Nachdem ich den Sommer über (welcher Sommer?) fast ausschließlich meine Schmalspurklassiker bewegt habe, mal wieder grobstollig durch den Matsch. Sozusagen Matcheins, hehe.

Spaß hat`s gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (20. November 2016)

Herbst!


----------



## spessartpantani (20. November 2016)




----------



## msony (20. November 2016)

Der Mond ballert.
Bei uns nur Sturm.


----------



## opi13 (20. November 2016)

hier ebenfalls Föhnsturm 







da bleibt man lieber im Flachland


----------



## Thomas Sommer (21. November 2016)

Das Wetter?   ..naja, später wurde es dann doch noch ganz schön...


----------



## mcada (22. November 2016)

16Grad in HH u ein Trip zum Paketshop


----------



## mcada (24. November 2016)

nur noch 8Grad, aber der Nov zeigt sich im Norden von seiner besten Seite, schön


----------



## svennox (24. November 2016)

..stimmt..is verdammt kalt geworden 
aber wenigstens lassen sich wunderschöne Farbenfrohe-HERBST-Fotos schiessen..
wie man deutlich ..an deinem Beispiel ...super toll erkennen kann !!!


----------



## mcada (24. November 2016)

svennox schrieb:


> ..stimmt..is verdammt kalt geworden
> aber wenigstens lassen sich wunderschöne Farbenfrohe-HERBST-Fotos schiessen..
> wie man deutlich ..an deinem Beispiel ...super toll erkennen kann !!!




grad noch eins von vorm losfahren gefunden (aber ein bissl zurecht geschnitten )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (26. November 2016)

Schönstes Wetter und die Wattenscheider Alpen im Hintergrund.
Was will man mehr?





Gruss
Markus


----------



## Dean76 (26. November 2016)

Na ja, arschkalt irgendwie



 

Das Foto ist zwar bearbeitet aber ich finde es irgendwie cool

Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## msony (26. November 2016)

also bei uns sind es ,oder waren es 11 Grad Andre.


----------



## Dean76 (26. November 2016)

msony schrieb:


> also bei uns sind es ,oder waren es 11 Grad Andre.



 0 Grad zur Zeit und Höchsttemperatur vorhin 2 Grad


----------



## msony (26. November 2016)

War bei uns heut Morgen auch,aber dann wurde es ziemlich schnell warm.
Dienstag habe ich noch bei 16 Grad im Garten gegrillt.


----------



## mauricer (26. November 2016)

The Fog - Nebel des Grauens in der sächsischen Schweiz. Schön war's.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceo (26. November 2016)

das blaue gt


----------



## msony (26. November 2016)

das Hei Hei


----------



## EiderAal87 (27. November 2016)

Auf Achse mit dem Transporter.


----------



## Ianus (27. November 2016)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Das Foto ist ... bearbeitet


 Schade....


----------



## msony (29. November 2016)

Moin




Viel kalt heut früh.


----------



## atzepenga (29. November 2016)

geh ma arbeiten junGEE


----------



## msony (29. November 2016)

ne minus 6 Grad ,mein Renndiesel muss erst auftauen.


----------



## msony (29. November 2016)




----------



## Thias (1. Dezember 2016)

Der Schönbuch am 1. Dezember.
-2 Grad, Man kann den Weg nur erahnen. Die Backen brennen.
Den Schmutzfänger hätte ich zu Hause lassen können, der Matsch ist fest gefroren.
Die XTR Schalterei funktioniert und hackelt trotz Minusgraden nicht. Die Überholung hat sich also gelohnt.
Der Aufstieg liegt hinter mir, jetzt kommt die Abfahrt. 
Die FSX hat etwas zu wenig Druck. Egal.

... Glücklich...


----------



## schnitzeljagt (1. Dezember 2016)

Deutschland-Süd-Ost, letztes Wochenende:

Zu Besuch bei unseren Dresdnern MTB-Classic-Kollegen!
Biken früh bis spät....
Nebelig war´s, kalt war´s.... GEIL war´s.... !  






Ach ja: Anstrengend war´s auch.... für mich....  

Der Mic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (3. Dezember 2016)

Kalt!


----------



## Roots-Rider (3. Dezember 2016)

Sonnig, frostig einfach schön kalt


----------



## aspreti (3. Dezember 2016)

Zu-und Abfahrt zur Bergtour auf den Gamskopf (Eng/Hinterriss) mit dem MTB gemacht.
Unten saukalt, oben Sonne. Und natürlich "Gamsen"

War eine super Bergtour, sollte sich jemand mal in die Eng verirren, kann ich empfehlen. Naja , für die Kälteempfindlichen ist der Sommer vielleicht die bessere Jahreszeit.

Schönen Abend, Alex (ich muss jetzt in die Wanne)


----------



## Silberrücken (3. Dezember 2016)

Super, Alex! Skitour würde ich mitmachen da rauf. Bin vor zwei Jahren von dort im Dezember mit dem Bonti bei Inversion und minimalem Schnee bis zum Karwendelhaus gekommen.........


----------



## pommerngerrit (4. Dezember 2016)

Gestern wars schöner, da gings mir aber net. Heute mal ne kleine runde mit dem coolsten sohn wo gibt.


----------



## Koe (4. Dezember 2016)

Heute Morgen:





Heute Mittag:


----------



## Thias (4. Dezember 2016)

Ich war heute morgen recht antriebslos. Anscheinend nicht als Einziger


----------



## oppaunke (4. Dezember 2016)

ich war heut absolut nicht antriebslos, aber wir hatten eine Familienfeier und so kam ich erst um kurz vor 16uhr los...
ziemlich kalt wars.aber tolles klares wetter.
dafür unten im Dorf übelster Nebel.











Gruß,
Christian


----------



## mauricer (4. Dezember 2016)

Was hat sich da denn an die Lenkerenden verirrt, Oppa....?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atzepenga (5. Dezember 2016)

mauricer schrieb:


> Was hat sich da denn an die Lenkerenden verirrt, Oppa....?



Doping  er sieht für nächstes Pfingsten seine Chance fürs Bergtrikot, weil ich aufgrund der Vaterschaft in schlechter Form meinen Titel verteidigen werde 
Aber ich werde nicht kampflos untergehen


----------



## mauricer (5. Dezember 2016)

Du bist doch mangels zugelassenem Gefährt eh aus der Wertung....


----------



## caemis (5. Dezember 2016)

Heute morgen in Berlin:
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2090198]
	
[/URL]​


----------



## atzepenga (5. Dezember 2016)

mauricer schrieb:


> Du bist doch mangels zugelassenem Gefährt eh aus der Wertung....



Bis Pfingsten ist ja noch ein bissl


----------



## OpticalFlow (5. Dezember 2016)

Kurze Runde in der Mittagspause heute:


----------



## Thomas Sommer (5. Dezember 2016)

Softtail - willkommener Komfort auf gefrorenem Boden
















(Muß eigendlich auf jedem Bild ein Klassiker zu sehen sein, oder reicht es, wenn ich mit einem unterwegs war...?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (7. Dezember 2016)

Guten Morgen
Haldenrunde,hat richtig Spass gemacht.

















Gruss
Markus


----------



## msony (8. Dezember 2016)

heut früh beim Brötchen holen.


----------



## Lorenzini (8. Dezember 2016)

Herjeh Markus,
Wo kaufst du denn deine Brötchen? Wahnsinn.
gruss in den Ruhrpott.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (8. Dezember 2016)

...und welche Halde ist es denn?


----------



## msony (9. Dezember 2016)

Hier:
http://www.halden.ruhr/halde-rheinelbe.html


----------



## Koe (12. Dezember 2016)

Moin,

am Samstag war tolles Wetter in Ffm.


----------



## msony (16. Dezember 2016)

Gruss vom höchsten Berg im Ruhrgebiet,dem Mechtenberg.




[/url)

Blick in Richtung Zeche Zollverein Essen.

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2093480]
	


Blick in Richtung Rheinelbe Halde Wattenscheid/Gelsenkirchen.









Schönes Wochenende 
Markus[/url]


----------



## Thomas Sommer (16. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Koe (17. Dezember 2016)

Gestern und heute:


----------



## msony (22. Dezember 2016)

Guten Morgen




Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (22. Dezember 2016)

wo hast'n die Knutschkugel da aufgerissen, Markus?


----------



## Radsatz (22. Dezember 2016)

Bei soviel negativen sturz muss der aber n gute Strassenlage haben  
netter Begleithundin der heutigen Zeit


----------



## msony (22. Dezember 2016)

Die Knutschkugel heisst Sunny und ist der Hund meines Kollegen.


----------



## Fischland (22. Dezember 2016)

...Sunny sieht so aus als hätte Sie auch noch nicht alle Geschenke.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (23. Dezember 2016)

So richtig schön war das Wetter nicht - und dazu noch dunkel...

Proflex-Treffen auf der Halde:


----------



## Glimmerman (23. Dezember 2016)

Elbe Lübeck Kanal irgendwo zwischen Mölln und Lauenburg...


----------



## Radsatz (23. Dezember 2016)

Glimmerman schrieb:


> Elbe Lübeck Kanal irgendwo zwischen Mölln und Lauenburg...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 557890
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 557892



Diensthund ?


----------



## Frankie33 (23. Dezember 2016)

Bei uns in der Pfalz sah es heute ungefähr so aus:






Blickweite: ca. 15 Meter.
Das war bisher nur letztes Jahr an Silvester stärker - nach der ganzen Böllerei konnte man geschätzt 2m weit gucken. Und dann haben tatsächlich noch welche versucht mit ihrem Auto heim zu kommen


----------



## msony (29. Dezember 2016)

Mahlzeit
Kalt, aber trotzdem geiles Wetterchen im Pott.














Gruss
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hendr1k (29. Dezember 2016)

Blauer Himmel & Sonne - nicht schlecht ! 
garnicht mal so hässlich dieses Ruhrgebiet .. 

Gruss aus Dunkeldeutschland


----------



## msony (29. Dezember 2016)

Jau,der Pott ist abwechslungsreich.


----------



## schleppel (29. Dezember 2016)

Heute mittag, Blick ins Külftal


----------



## wtb_rider (30. Dezember 2016)

erste richtige Testfahrt mit dem Scoboni.
Alles funktioniert zu meiner Zufriedenheit, und fahren tut es sich absolut unglaublich. So ein alter Zaun, hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Gruss Kay


----------



## Thias (30. Dezember 2016)

Wau! Schöne Bilder!


----------



## synlos (30. Dezember 2016)

Last turn for this year. Die Ground Master haben ihren Namen verdient.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (30. Dezember 2016)

@wtb_rider superbilder mit superrad!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ianus (30. Dezember 2016)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> erste richtige Testfahrt mit dem Scoboni.
> Alles funktioniert zu meiner Zufriedenheit, und fahren tut es sich absolut unglaublich. So ein alter Zaun, hätte ich nicht gedacht.
> Gruss Kay


 Grandiose, atemberaubende und wunderschöne Bilder. Das Rad haut mich selber jetzt null vom Hocker, die Inszenierung und Bildgestaltung ist jedoch first class!


----------



## mauricer (30. Dezember 2016)

Schweig Ungläubiger..... ;-)

Guten Rutsch, Jörg!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ianus (30. Dezember 2016)

mauricer schrieb:


> Schweig Ungläubiger..... ;-)



Bin raus aus dem Thema....


----------



## black-panther (30. Dezember 2016)

Mimose


----------



## Ianus (30. Dezember 2016)

black-panther schrieb:


> Mimose


 Du hast doch keine Ahnung


----------



## svennox (31. Dezember 2016)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> _
> 
> _
> 
> ...


..hier stimmt alles ....bike, Fotoqualität, Location ....ps. und auch schöööön...wie sauber das Rad ist ...wow


----------



## wtb_rider (31. Dezember 2016)

der Rest von gestern...













dachte nur.


----------



## Radsatz (31. Dezember 2016)

da ist ja kein mud am Reifenprofil


----------



## wtb_rider (31. Dezember 2016)

Ne wie schon gesagt erste Testfahrt bei gefrohrenem Boden? Wo soll ick da Matsch herholen. 
Am Hinterrad könnte ein bischen Modder sein, ich bin immer durch die EisPfützen gewheeliet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (1. Januar 2017)

Aha, wie bei dieser kleinen Testfahrt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/galerie-mit-dem-29er-unterwegs.464451/page-668#post-14216564
(#16687)
Ich wusste nicht, dass man heute mit solch einem Equipment unterwegs ist:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/making-of-cannondale-jpg.551745/


----------



## svennox (1. Januar 2017)

ArSt schrieb:


> Aha, wie bei dieser kleinen Testfahrt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/galerie-mit-dem-29er-unterwegs.464451/page-668#post-14216564
> (#16687)
> Ich wusste nicht, dass man heute mit solch einem Equipment unterwegs ist:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/making-of-cannondale-jpg.551745/


HIHI ..  ..geile Sache


----------



## wtb_rider (1. Januar 2017)

Krass. Aber die Bilder sind toll geworden. Hab leider nix dergleichen. 
Nur ne 610er Nikon mit ner 85er Festbrenne dabei. Aber so ein extra Blitz an der richtigen Stelle wirkt Wunder


----------



## Koe (1. Januar 2017)

Hallo,
ich wünsche Euch ein frohes Neues Jahr.

Einige Stadtteile von Frankfurt sind gestern im Industrieschnee verschwunden. Eine wirklich wünderschönes Winterlandschaft hat sich im Westen ausgebreitet. Das kurios ist, das ca. 500m weiter Richtung Innenstadt nicht 1 Schneeflocke zu sehen ist.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Industrieschnee

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Ianus (1. Januar 2017)

Kein Schnee, aber schön war es trotzdem....


----------



## caemis (4. Januar 2017)

Nach einer langen Nacht im Labor ward ein Monster geboren:

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2098992]
	
[/URL]​


----------



## hendr1k (4. Januar 2017)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> Krass. Aber die Bilder sind toll geworden. Hab leider nix dergleichen.
> Nur ne 610er Nikon mit ner 85er Festbrenne dabei. Aber so ein extra Blitz an der richtigen Stelle wirkt Wunder


naja, solche selbstdarsteller .. ich finde spontane Bilder
besser.


----------



## msony (4. Januar 2017)

@caemis ,Marco jetzt wollstes aber wissen mit den Reifen wa?

Achso,die Schrift mit 400er nass unbedingt entfernen.


----------



## caemis (4. Januar 2017)

msony schrieb:


> @caemis ,Marco jetzt wollstes aber wissen mit den Reifen wa?
> 
> Achso,die Schrift mit 400er nass unbedingt entfernen.



Ah, mit dem 400er werde ich sofort in Angriff nehmen! Das ist wirklich grausig, diese riesigen Logoschriften auf den meisten Reifen...
Und ja, die Reifen sind "fett" - also 2,35er. Vorn wäre vielleicht noch Platz für ein 2,4er - hinten ist dicht - aber es fährt sich geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (4. Januar 2017)

Sieht auch geil aus,ich habe letzte Woche problemlos so die Schrift von 2,25er Nobby Nics entfernt.


----------



## Rieboldo (5. Januar 2017)

hendr1k schrieb:


> naja, solche selbstdarsteller .. ich finde spontane Bilder
> besser.



Du alter Trump-Wähler!


----------



## Roots-Rider (5. Januar 2017)

Grüße aus der Tongrube.


----------



## msony (5. Januar 2017)

Tolles Wetter heute,aber auch ein eisiger Wind und sauglatt.


----------



## msony (5. Januar 2017)




----------



## Horster_Schwabe (5. Januar 2017)

kann ich bei dir arbeiten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (5. Januar 2017)

.eh Markus,ich war schon arbeiten heute.


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (5. Januar 2017)

ich weiß...  Ich auch und mir platzt der Ar..., dass ich das Wetter bzw. das Tageslicht nicht nutzen kann...  hätt ich mal in der Schule besser aufgepasst...


----------



## Roots-Rider (5. Januar 2017)

Der Wind wird stärker, also ab in den Wald.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (5. Januar 2017)

Bestes Wetter heute - kalt und trocken...
(@Horster_Schwabe: Deine Z2 fährt wieder  )


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (6. Januar 2017)

Thomas Sommer schrieb:


> (@Horster_Schwabe: Deine Z2 fährt wieder  )



 Technisch war die also vollkommen okay?


----------



## Thomas Sommer (6. Januar 2017)

Bis jetzt wohl - bis auf die abgebrochenen Schrauben halt...


----------



## ole-botze (7. Januar 2017)

Traumhafter Wintertag - kalt, aber toller Schnee und Sonne


----------



## fekko (7. Januar 2017)




----------



## Rieboldo (7. Januar 2017)

Radsatz schrieb:


> da ist ja kein mud am Reifenprofil



Geil! @Radsatz macht Anglizismen!


----------



## wtb_rider (8. Januar 2017)

30 Jahre später als das letzte mal,....aber immernoch Salsa.













Gruss Kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koe (9. Januar 2017)

Moin,

saugeile Bilder Kay. Wie hast du die Beleuchtung gemacht? Fahrradlampe?

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Thias (9. Januar 2017)

CoolStop...


----------



## wtb_rider (9. Januar 2017)

Eine Kopflampe und ne Tachenlampe hatt ich bei


----------



## caemis (11. Januar 2017)

Frozen Lobster​
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2101773]
	
[/URL]
http://[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.d...3-x19x1ax6ncq2-dsc_0218-large.jpg[/img][/url]​


----------



## Jed (12. Januar 2017)

Mein Wintercadex am frühen morgen, was sich da so alles ansammelt...



 
Gruß Jed


----------



## black-panther (12. Januar 2017)

steht das arme Ding nachts etwa draußen?


----------



## Jed (12. Januar 2017)

Eigentlich nicht, nur 1 mal und genau dann kam der Schnee


----------



## black-panther (12. Januar 2017)

Murphy


----------



## mauricer (12. Januar 2017)

caemis schrieb:


> Frozen Lobster​
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (12. Januar 2017)




----------



## caemis (13. Januar 2017)

mauricer schrieb:


>


----------



## Radsatz (13. Januar 2017)

Ne


----------



## msony (15. Januar 2017)

Mahlzeit
Wenigstens ein wenig Puderzucker.




Schönen Sonntag
Markus


----------



## msony (16. Januar 2017)

Guten Morgen





Tolles Wetter,





und der optimale Reifen.








Gruss
Markus


----------



## Freefall79 (16. Januar 2017)

msony schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Tolles Wetter,
> 
> ...



Herrlich dieses Grün!
Und offensichtlich aif Z-Max unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (16. Januar 2017)

Jupp


----------



## Roots-Rider (16. Januar 2017)

Grüße aus dem Taunus Winterland 

 ✌


----------



## Thomas Sommer (20. Januar 2017)

Abendliche Ausfahrt...


----------



## Huelse (22. Januar 2017)

Heute wars traumhaft draußen.


----------



## noka78 (22. Januar 2017)

...stimmt Falk ! Hier auch...

















Gruss Norman


----------



## synlos (22. Januar 2017)

Noch von gestern, bevor...


----------



## msony (24. Januar 2017)

Moin








Gruss
Markus


----------



## miles2014 (25. Januar 2017)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2106359]
	
[/URL]
Hab heute noch eine schnelle Probefahrt mit dem neu aufgebauten KHS Montana Comp FZ gemacht. 
Hatte das Set vom @mubi ertauscht, Dankeschön! 
fährt sich wirklich großartig!


----------



## mubi (25. Januar 2017)

wow, sieht gut aus - viel spaß damit


----------



## ceo (25. Januar 2017)

@miles2014 passt's?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miles2014 (25. Januar 2017)

Arsch auf Eimer! Bin verliebt in die Karre, kommt am Wochenende mit ins Bergische


----------



## ceo (25. Januar 2017)

klasse


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (28. Januar 2017)




----------



## msony (28. Januar 2017)

und?










































Kurbel hat gehalten Markus


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (28. Januar 2017)

Touché, Markus...


----------



## Radsatz (28. Januar 2017)

Horster_Schwabe schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 569363 Anhang anzeigen 569362 Anhang anzeigen 569361



Da würde auch ein gelber Tri matic zu passen  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2085161?in=set


----------



## Thomas Sommer (29. Januar 2017)

Niederrhein-Romantik


----------



## ArSt (29. Januar 2017)

Verstehe ich gar nicht, wie es bei Euch so aussehen kann. 
Bei mir ist im Moment noch lange nicht an Radfahren zu denken. 
Eschenlohe:


 


 
Allerdings mag ich auch nicht Skifahren (oder besser im Stau anstehen, egal wo!). 

Grüße, Armin.


----------



## RM21 (29. Januar 2017)

irgendein Trottel meinte man muesste heute mal unbedingt in den Grunewald! 
war eher eine Eis-Bahn...








 
bin zum Glueck gewoehnt, dass die Bremsen sowieso nichts machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miles2014 (29. Januar 2017)

Am Wochenende war schönes Wetter im Windecker Ländchen:
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2106907]
	
[/URL]
Schnee sorgt für saubere Reifen, auch Schlammpfützen haben bei dem Wetterchen keine Chance:
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2106908]
	
[/URL]
Und nach anstrengendem Tach im Kampf um Traktion gehts ab in die Sauna, dank tollem Ferienhaus:
http://schoenebleiben.de/


----------



## Thomas Sommer (29. Januar 2017)

...und schon wieder vorbei die schlammfreie Zeit :-(


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (30. Januar 2017)

ArSt schrieb:


> Verstehe ich gar nicht, wie es bei Euch so aussehen kann.


Ich auch nicht...


----------



## Thomas Sommer (30. Januar 2017)

ArSt schrieb:


> ..Bei mir ist im Moment noch lange nicht an Radfahren zu denken...



Was ist mit den Berghängen im Hintergrund - die sehen doch einigermaßen schneefrei aus?


----------



## msony (30. Januar 2017)

Hallo und guten Wochenstart.



Gruss
Markus


----------



## ArSt (30. Januar 2017)

Thomas Sommer schrieb:


> Was ist mit den Berghängen im Hintergrund - die sehen doch einigermaßen schneefrei aus?


Meinst Du das ernst? 
Diese (Nord-)Hänge sind bewaldet, im Wald unter den Bäumen liegt tatsächlich nur ca. 5 bis 30cm Schnee. Auf den Forstwegen in den Wäldern hat's da aber bis zu 50cm! Wenn der Schnee nicht schon von einem Jäger in seinem SUV niedergewalzt wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas Sommer (30. Januar 2017)

...ich bin halt ein unwissender Flachländer ;-)


----------



## ArSt (30. Januar 2017)

Ja dann ...  
Früher bin ich alle diese Hänge (Laber, Ettaler-Mandl und Aufacker) im Winter gerne mit meinem Hund abgegangen. Da war dann teilweise sogar zu Fuß kein Weiterkommen mehr. War ein riesen Spaß für den Hund, für mich war das eher mühsam.
Es grüßt der Armin!


----------



## Lorenzini (30. Januar 2017)

Markus wo ist das? Schöne Radwege für alte Rockys.
Lg Volkmar.


----------



## msony (30. Januar 2017)

Hi Volkmar
Das ist an der Ruhr -Bochum / Stadtgrenze Hattingen.


----------



## gtbiker (1. Februar 2017)

msony schrieb:


> Hi Volkmar
> Das ist an der Ruhr -Bochum / Stadtgrenze Hattingen.


Sieht hübsch aus! 
Glück Auf!


----------



## msony (1. Februar 2017)

Guten Morgen
Bahnwerk Gelsenkirchen-Bismark am Kanal.

















Gruss
Markus


----------



## Radsatz (1. Februar 2017)

Schöne Endzeit Motive


----------



## Thomas Sommer (2. Februar 2017)

Nochmal Niederrrhein - nicht gerade das ideale MTB-Revier...


----------



## 93tilInfinity (5. Februar 2017)

Ice Ice Baby...


----------



## fekko (5. Februar 2017)

msony schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> Bahnwerk Gelsenkirchen-Bismark am Kanal.
> 
> Gruss
> Markus



Hast Du ne neue Kamera - schicke Bilder!

BG Fekko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (5. Februar 2017)

Ne Stefan.
Die sind bearbeitet,weil an dem Tag kaum Licht war.


----------



## msony (11. Februar 2017)

Guten Morgen

Winter im Ruhrgebiet.









Schönes Wochenende
Markus


----------



## Lorenzini (11. Februar 2017)

Wie in Sibirien. Da hilft nur Wodka.
Nastrovje Markus.


----------



## msony (11. Februar 2017)




----------



## Thias (11. Februar 2017)

Krass. Bei uns ist strahlend blauer Himmel, es ist trocken und 15Grad warm...

Mal sehen, ob ich heute Nachmittag einen Ausritt hinbekomme. (Leider müsste ich eigentlich am Dachbodenausbau ranklotzen. Steinwolle... Brrr! Widerliche Arbeit.)


----------



## msony (11. Februar 2017)

Ich würde lieber Radfahren Matthias.


Thias schrieb:


> Krass. Bei uns ist strahlend blauer Himmel, es ist trocken und 15Grad warm...
> 
> Mal sehen, ob ich heute Nachmittag einen Ausritt hinbekomme. (Leider müsste ich eigentlich am Dachbodenausbau ranklotzen. Steinwolle... Brrr! Widerliche Arbeit.)


----------



## BikingDevil (11. Februar 2017)

Kalt aber geil...


----------



## BikingDevil (12. Februar 2017)

Klein(er) Ausritt...


----------



## neverisforever (12. Februar 2017)

Lang hab ich nix mehr beigetragen...
Heute hatte ich mich vom Schock erholt: Der Letzte des Full-Suspension-Classic-Contests durfte auch mal raus
Ich hatte Spaß, das Wetter war supi: Kalt, aber trocken und schneefrei 


 


Grüße
-Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas Sommer (13. Februar 2017)

Wer hätte das gedacht - nochmal richtig Winter in Holland


----------



## Thias (13. Februar 2017)

Ich war auch ein wenig im Wald, mit den Jungs.
Wir haben tatsächlich noch eine Stelle gefunden, wo der kleine Bach noch zugefrohren war.





Und natürlich endete es damit, dass einer bis zum Knie im Eis steckte


----------



## neverisforever (13. Februar 2017)

Haha!
Gestern war wohl Tag der schrulligen Stelzvögel
Das Szazbo gefällt mir auch in der größeren RH wirklich sehr gut.
Tolles Rad und ich hoffe, ihr hattet trotz kalter Beine einen schönen Tag! 
Grüße 
Björn


----------



## Thias (13. Februar 2017)

Ja es war toll.
Und wir waren nur 10min von zu Hause. Ich muss zugeben, ich habs drauf an kommen lassen.
Ich hatte ihnen vorher gesagt, dass es etwas gefährlich ist, dass es sein kann, dass man einbricht, obwohl alles so fest zu sein scheint.
In der Mitte der Eisfläche hatten wir einen grossen Baumstumpf aufs Eis geworfen und es hielt.
Und weil der Bach ja nicht tief ist, dachte ich, lass sie mal probieren, wie es ist, einzubrechen. Lieber so, wenn ich dabei bin. Und sie sind dann also drauf rumgehüpft, trotz meiner Warnung. Und Krack! 
Lesson learned, hoffe ich.
Hat er heute was zum Erzählen, in der Schule.
Und die warme Kaba hinterher hat sicherlich um so besser geschmeckt.


----------



## gtbiker (13. Februar 2017)

Thias schrieb:


> ....der Bach...


Gott was war ich früher an dem Bach zu gange. Ein schöner und dynamischer Flecken Erde


----------



## msony (14. Februar 2017)

Guten Morgen

Frühling!!





















Gruss
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lorenzini (14. Februar 2017)

Hallo markus,
Das letzte Bild gefällt mir besonders gut. Das wäre doch was für die liebe Schwiegermutti.
Gruss Volkmar.


----------



## Mr_Brown (14. Februar 2017)

...Viele Grüsse 

Christopher


----------



## Mr_Brown (14. Februar 2017)

msony schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Frühling!!
> 
> ...


Wunderschöne Bilder, aber wo ist das geile Rad, auf dem Du rumgefahren bist?


----------



## Mr_Brown (14. Februar 2017)

Bin hier nicht zum Spass, scrolle die Bilder durch und entdecke: NICHTS.


----------



## msony (14. Februar 2017)

Mr_Brown schrieb:


> Wunderschöne Bilder, aber wo ist das geile Rad, auf dem Du rumgefahren bist?


Auf Bild 2!


----------



## Mr_Brown (14. Februar 2017)

oh nein! Asche auf mein Haupt. Es ist tatsächlich ein etwas leuchtenderes Grün als dasjenige des Waldes. Kann sich der Wald mal ne Scheibe abschneiden, also echt, Mann! 

Mit der untertänigen Bitte um Verzeihung (und dem stillen Verfluchen des Sch...Samsung-Handys, auf dem man nix, also NIX sieht) sende ich die allerbesten Grüsse aus der fahrradunfreundlichsten Stadt Deutschlands. 

Christopher


----------



## Mr_Brown (14. Februar 2017)

...und dann noch so etwas Edles, das ich übersehen habe. Ich bin doch ein Depp. Zur Strafe müsste ich im ganzen Wald das Laub wegkehren. 

Ein wunderschönes Rad. 
Beste Grüsse


----------



## msony (14. Februar 2017)

ich seh auf meinem Eierfon Display auch immer nur bunte Punkte


----------



## Mr_Brown (14. Februar 2017)

msony schrieb:


> ich seh auf meinem Eierfon Display auch immer nur bunte Punkte


...die sich um Ostern herum in bunte Ovale verwandeln


----------



## Spezi66 (15. Februar 2017)

Endlich mal wieder ohne Handschuhe unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EiderAal87 (15. Februar 2017)

Ah, raus aus der Stadt!









Grüße aus HH/Wedel


----------



## msony (16. Februar 2017)

Guten Morgen
Seit zig Jahren die erste längere Testfahrt mit einem 28 Zoll Rad.




Bin positiv überrascht!

Gruss
Markus


----------



## pommerngerrit (16. Februar 2017)

geht n bisl anders vorwärts als soon 26er Kanadier wa. ;-)


----------



## msony (16. Februar 2017)

Jo
Auf jeden Fall
Und hat sogar noch ein wenig Komfort


----------



## Radsatz (16. Februar 2017)

Geh mal mit der Optik näher ran,und dann nen farblich abgestimmten Sattel


----------



## Radsatz (16. Februar 2017)

in etwa so


----------



## msony (16. Februar 2017)

ich wollt gerade schreiben-jetzt komm mir blos nicht mit nen gelben Sattel,und wat is...?!


----------



## Radsatz (16. Februar 2017)

ach ja vergessen du fährst den Forums Standardsattel damits kein mecker gibt


----------



## black-panther (16. Februar 2017)

Nee. Weil schwarz in dem Fall besser passt und der Flite halt einfach recht bequem ist und Markus sich drauf wohl fühlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (16. Februar 2017)

Genau
Weil es für. Mich der bequemste Sattel ist


----------



## Thomas Sommer (16. Februar 2017)




----------



## stiggi (16. Februar 2017)

EiderAal87 schrieb:


> Ah, raus aus der Stadt!


Elbe?    Ich hätte gern mit Dir die Tour getauscht.


----------



## EiderAal87 (17. Februar 2017)

Ja, Elbe. Ein "Kleinod" hinter dem Wedeler Yachthafen. Da ist noch alles schön ruhig.


----------



## Dynatechrider (19. Februar 2017)

Gestern einmal das trockene Wetter genutzt um neuwertige alte beim Klassikertreffen RM vorzustellen.


----------



## Hofbiker (19. Februar 2017)

Und das zum Thema vorbereiten auf die kommende Saison mit frischen Pulverschnee und strahlendem Sonnenschein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikingDevil (19. Februar 2017)

So richtig schön is was anderes, aber Spaß hat es dennoch gemacht...


 


Zuhause erstmal den Kärcher angeworfen


----------



## 2steep4us (19. Februar 2017)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 576178 Anhang anzeigen 576179 Und das zum Thema vorbereiten auf die kommende Saison mit frischen Pulverschnee und strahlendem Sonnenschein





wo ward ihr da Tobi, Karwendel im Kar?


----------



## Hofbiker (19. Februar 2017)

@2steep4us Nein, am Arlberg, von der Abfahrt Madloch in den Stierfall.


----------



## 2steep4us (19. Februar 2017)

Keine Gemsen gesehen?

Da war ich auch mal, habe es aber jetzt nicht erkannt. Danke


----------



## Hofbiker (19. Februar 2017)

2steep4us schrieb:


> Keine Gemsen gesehen?
> 
> Da war ich auch mal, habe es aber jetzt nicht erkannt. Danke


Nein. Ich bin mit einem 6 1/2 jährigen Bub und seiner Schwester mit 10 Jahren,  da hinunter gefahren! War echt geil!


----------



## Thomas Sommer (20. Februar 2017)




----------



## caemis (21. Februar 2017)




----------



## Fischland (21. Februar 2017)

...dit is Bärlin wa.


----------



## caemis (21. Februar 2017)

So is es...


----------



## ceo (21. Februar 2017)

war mit kevin (@miles2014) bisschen unterwegs. witzig, wie verzerrt alles auf einem eifonpanoramabild aussieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roots-Rider (24. Februar 2017)

Nach dem Sturm der letzten Tage heute prima Licht. ✌


----------



## Thomas Sommer (24. Februar 2017)

schöne Bildidee!


----------



## ceo (27. Februar 2017)

an diesem wochenende war's sehr schön (ausserhalb der jecken-stadt)


----------



## msony (28. Februar 2017)

Guten Morgen
Macht kein Spass der Sturm.









Gruss
Markus


----------



## Roots-Rider (28. Februar 2017)

Der Sturm hinterlässt aber wie ich finde 

 coole Locations.


----------



## Ketterechts (28. Februar 2017)

Roots-Rider schrieb:


> Der Sturm hinterlässt aber wie ich finde Anhang anzeigen 579450 coole Locations.



Witzig , irgendwie verwand unsere Bilder .

Am Sonntag bei absolutem Prachtwetter unterwegs gewesen .





Wenn jetzt der Wind noch 180° gedreht hätte , wäre ich auch etwas zügiger voran gekommen , aber auch egal - der Weg war das Ziel


----------



## Roots-Rider (28. Februar 2017)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Witzig , irgendwie verwand unsere Bilder .






Ja, da hast du Recht. 
Und so ein Zaskar Bild hast du auch


----------



## ArSt (3. März 2017)

Über 1000m macht's bei mir noch keinen Sinn:









Dafür war's heute weiter unten recht schön:




Erste Ausfahrt seit letzten Dezember, Winterschlaf ist langsam vorbei. 

Es grüßt der Armin.


----------



## neverisforever (4. März 2017)

Auch bei mir hat sich der Frühling angeschlichen
Super Wetter, leider waren die Waldautobahnen (kurz nach den Fotos) eine einzige Matschgrube
Aber: Da muss man durch, auch wenns danach wieder ans Putzen von Maschine und Reiter geht
Grüße aus dem echten Norden
-Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grembel (4. März 2017)

Die übliche (Wochenend) Waldrunde. 
mfg stephan


----------



## kalihalde (4. März 2017)

Die frühlingshaften Temperaturen mussten heute einfach genutzt werden.





Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Thias (4. März 2017)

Das Controltech gefällt mir richtig gut. @neverisforever


----------



## neverisforever (4. März 2017)

Thias schrieb:


> Das Controltech gefällt mir richtig gut. @neverisforever


Vielen Dank
Der Vorbau ist mir leider noch ein wenig lang und hoch...

Daher kommt man (mit HS66 Hebeln in der Schublade) schon mal auf merkwürdige Gedanken:


 
Aber das ist hier wohl eigentlich der falsche Platz für Kellerbilder
Mal schauen, was noch daraus wird...


----------



## Radsatz (4. März 2017)

Das sind Top Gedanken mit den HS 66 Hebelnweiter in diese Richtung


----------



## Dynatechrider (5. März 2017)

Kleine Frühstücks-Runde mit Nicema


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huelse (6. März 2017)

Hier ist die Natur noch recht farblos. Aber Gott sei Dank ist der olle Schnee endlich weg.


----------



## caemis (6. März 2017)

Und mit so einem schönen Potts braucht man ja auch nichts anderes an Farbe


----------



## black-panther (7. März 2017)

Wobei das im Schnee sicher noch mehr knallt


----------



## Lorenzini (7. März 2017)

Dynatechrider schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 581062 Anhang anzeigen 581067
> Kleine Frühstücks-Runde mit Nicema



Machst du Diät Wolfgang??? 5 Kreppel waren doch immer Pflicht.
Ok.Ok. Dafür ist Dein Rad ist ein Genuss. 
Gruß Volkmar.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (10. März 2017)

Kurze Feierabendrunde 









Grüße Franky​


----------



## Ianus (11. März 2017)

Heute mal wieder vintage unterwegs 





 Meine alten Knochen...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (11. März 2017)

Auf Teer geht das nun schon  Ich bin heute lieber mit 27,5"+ über die nassen Wurzel-Moosteppiche des Vogtlands gebügelt


----------



## 2takter200 (11. März 2017)

2takter200 schrieb:


> Wir waren heute auch unterwegs und das gute wenige Wetter im Sauerland ausgenutzt.
> Zum einen mit einen MARIN Nail Trail und einem RS-BIKES Beast.


----------



## Ianus (11. März 2017)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Auf Teer geht das nun schon  Ich bin heute lieber mit 27,5"+ über die nassen Wurzel-Moosteppiche des Vogtlands gebügelt



Teer hin oder her.... lange Strecken möchte ich auf dieser Geometrie nicht mehr verbringen. Vielleicht bin ich durch meine Titanbikes auch einfach zu sehr verweichlicht.


----------



## asco1 (11. März 2017)

jep, war super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2takter200 (12. März 2017)

So die Bilder haben noch gefehlt


----------



## synlos (12. März 2017)

Auf den eigenen Spuren wandeln.


----------



## maxelsha (12. März 2017)

Super Wetter Heute bei uns am Campingplatz im Schwarzwald
Da bin ich doch gleich mit beide Raus
Mittag mit den Tiger Nachmittag mit den Pacer


 

 

 
Axel


----------



## kalihalde (12. März 2017)

Sonnig war´s, aber irgendwie pfiff ein kalter Wind.









Einen schönen Sonntag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## neverisforever (12. März 2017)

Auch der Norden wurde heute mit Sonne verwöhnt 
Grüße 
Björn


----------



## Roots-Rider (12. März 2017)

Es war richtig heiß im Wald


----------



## caemis (13. März 2017)

Mit Frühlingsgrüßen aus Jerusalem
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2122127]
	
[/URL]
Mehr Bilder​


----------



## msony (13. März 2017)

Auf Zollverein mit dem 28 Zoll.





Gruss
Markus


----------



## caemis (13. März 2017)

msony schrieb:


> Auf Zollverein mit dem 28 Zoll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hammer Optik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horster_Schwabe (13. März 2017)

msony schrieb:


> Auf Zollverein...



die Kokerei ist wirklich beeindruckend. Für mich das Highlight von Zollverein. Wir ziehen etwas näher Richtung Karnap. Werde ab dem 01.06. öfter da rumturnen.


----------



## msony (13. März 2017)

Ja Zollverein ist schon ziemlich beeindruckend.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (13. März 2017)

Heute früh kurz nach 5.00 Uhr war es schön,  schön dunkel 





Grüße Franky​


----------



## msony (15. März 2017)

Es blüht


----------



## Lorenzini (15. März 2017)

Von der Wiege bis zur Bahre sind doch brodies nur das Wahre (...naja Rocky geht auch noch).
Da helfen die Frühlingsgefühle auch nix.


----------



## maxelsha (15. März 2017)

Lorenzini schrieb:


> Von der Wiege bis zur Bahre sind doch brodie nur das Wahre (...naja Rocky geht auch noch).
> Da helfen die Frühlingsgefühle auch nix.


Sag mal hast du auch noch was anderes Drauf als wie Doofe Sprüche
oder sind wir am Frühen Nachmittag schon besoffen 
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (15. März 2017)

Lorenzini schrieb:


> sind doch brodie nur das Wahre


Volkmar-
Specialiezed geht aber auch ganz gut.


----------



## Lorenzini (15. März 2017)

maxelsha schrieb:


> Sag mal hast du auch noch was anderes Drauf als wie Doofe Sprüche
> oder sind wir am Frühen Nachmittag schon besoffen
> Axel



Ne. Mehr geht bei mir nicht.


----------



## Roots-Rider (15. März 2017)

Auf dem Heimweg einen kleinen Abstecher über die Dietesheimer Steinbrüche.


----------



## msony (16. März 2017)

Guten Abend
Ich bin heute eine Stadtrunde durch Gelsenkirchen und Herne geradelt inklusive Runde am Kanal entlang.
2 Bauwerke muss ich dann immer mitnehmen,auch wenn ich sie schon öfters hier gezeigt habe.

1 Schalker Verein Kohlenwäsche.




Einfach imposant das Teil.

2 Malakowturm Zeche Pluto Herne.









Einfach nur düster.Da würde ich Nachts gerne mal reinsteigen,Kerstin übrigens auch.
Das müsst ihr mal live sehen wenn ihr im Pott seit.



Gruss
Markus


----------



## Spezi66 (16. März 2017)




----------



## msony (16. März 2017)

Es blüht!!


----------



## maxelsha (16. März 2017)

Super Wetter Heute fast 20 Grad
Morgen noch,dann ist es wieder vorbei mit den Tollen Wetter
Eigentlich wollte ich Heute den Tiger nehmen,ist wieder der Pacer geworden,aber Morgen


 

 

 
Axel


----------



## EiderAal87 (16. März 2017)

Moin,
Pause am teuersten Sonnenreflektor der Republik...
Grüße aus HH


----------



## caemis (17. März 2017)

Guten Abend,
heute habe ich mir etwas besonderes vorgenommen. Etwas was ich schon seit vielen Jahren mal machen wollte und es hat sich gelohnt.
Vorab: ich habe noch keine Auswertung über die tatsächlich gefahrene Strecke, da ich häufig von dem GPS Track der mir als Karte diente abweichen musste, mich am Ende in völliger Dunkelheit verfahren habe, bis zu den Knien in irgendeiner landwirtschaftlichen Schlacke steckte und schließlich für einige Kilometer die Autobahn genommen habe ...

Ansonsten gab es vor allem breitere Dirtroads, die es aber in sich hatten - große Steine, Sprünge und Geschwindigkeiten um die 40 Sachen, zwischendrin einige wunderschöne Singletrails und natürlich eine großartige Landschaft.

Das Ganze natürlich mit nur einem Gang. Gesamtzeit: ziemlich genau 13 Stunden, wovon ich ca.15min Pause gemacht habe. Gesamtstrecke rund 150km...

Hier noch ein paar Bilder - mehr kommen die Tage ins Album, genauso wie Streckenlänge und Verlauf, falls mal jemand mitfahren will. Ein großer Dank gilt den Mountainbikern die ich unterwegs traf 

Start in Jerusalem (07.30 Uhr)




Der Weg wird enger; oberhalb von Kibbuz Ora




Auf dem Weg runter nach Even Sappir (hier hatte ich mich zum ersten Mal richtig verfahren, was zu einer längeren Tragepassage bergab führte...




Judäisches Bergland




Die Berge habe ich hinter mir...




Am Strand in Tel Aviv (20.30)




Schuhe putzen


----------



## stiggi (17. März 2017)

Shalom Marco,
schöne Fotos!
Bin die Tour von Jerusalem nach Tel Aviv and vice versa to Jerusalem mehrere Male gefahren!
Top sind Deine Fotos.
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caemis (18. März 2017)

Guten Morgen - noch eins von heute früh mit mehr Meer 

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2123555]
	
[/URL]

@stiggi : Welche Strecke(n) bist du gefahren?


----------



## msony (18. März 2017)

Tolle Tour Marco


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (18. März 2017)

Testride 





Grüsse Franky​


----------



## stiggi (18. März 2017)

caemis schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> heute habe ich mir etwas besonderes vorgenommen. Etwas was ich schon seit vielen Jahren mal machen wollte und es hat sich gelohnt.
> Vorab: ich habe noch keine Auswertung über die tatsächlich gefahrene Strecke, da ich häufig von dem GPS Track der mir als Karte diente abweichen musste, mich am Ende in völliger Dunkelheit verfahren habe, bis zu den Knien in irgendeiner landwirtschaftlichen Schlacke steckte und schließlich für einige Kilometer die Autobahn genommen habe ...
> 
> ...



Hi Marco,

erstmal Respekt, dass Du die Tour an einem Tag gemacht hast! Da man sich auf dieser Strecke leicht verfährt und gern mal nach einer Stunde Fahrzeit wieder an der gleichen Stelle ankommt, wo man eben eine Stunde vorher schon war, kann sich diese Tour schon ungewollt von selbst verlängern …

Ich habe meine Erlebnisse dort Ende der 90’ger gehabt, als ich beruflich sehr häufig beruflich in Israel unterwegs war. Damals war die Fahrradsituation nicht im Entferntesten mit der heutigen vergleichbar. Ich erinnere mich noch, als ich in Tel Aviv im Hotel nach einem Fahrradverleih gefragt habe. Mit Stirnrunzeln sagte mir der Herr an der Rezeption, dass er schon seit über 10 Jahren im Hotel arbeitet, aber so etwas hätte ihn noch nie jemand gefragt. „Nein, Fahrradverleih gibt es nicht!“ Ich habe mir dann auf einer der nächsten Reisen ein Rad mitgenommen und hatte einen Arbeitskollegen der ungefähr auf halber Strecke zwischen Tel Aviv und Jerusalem wohnte. Das war dann oft Ausgangspunkt für meine Touren.

Das Kartenmaterial war damals schlecht und die Benutzung des Randstreifens der Autobahn kenne ich auch. Im Gegensatz zu Dir habe ich aber damals fast keine anderen Radfahrer getroffen, weil eben kaum jemand mit dem Bike unterwegs war.

Mittlerweile gibt es ja seit einigen Jahren sogar einen Radweg zwischen beiden Städten und in Tel Aviv regelrechte Farradhighways bis nach Jaffa. Mir kam das bei meinem letzten Aufenthalt dort vor, als wenn Tel Aviv die Hauptstadt der E-Bikes geworden ist…

Als Empfehlung möchte ich Dir auch die Gegend rund um Haifa nahelegen. Dort kann man wunderbar in den Bergen des Carmel-Gebirges fahren und hat dort manche tollen Ausblicke und das Meer ist nie weit entfernt.

Viel Spaß bei Deinen weiteren Touren.


Gruß

Thomas


----------



## synlos (18. März 2017)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Testride
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bleibt so, Ende!


----------



## caemis (21. März 2017)

Weil heute mein letzte Tag in Israel war, wollte ich nochmal die Gelegenheit nutzen und biken. Mein Ziel war das Carmelgebirge unweit von Haifa im Norden. (Von dem kleinen Küstenort Atlit durch Plantagen über den ersten Gipfel hinein ins Innere und dann den Wegen folgend bis nach Beit Oren, Von dort weiter zur Universität Haifa. Im Anschluss eine entspannte Fahrt bergab bis an die Küstenstraße von Haifa - so der Plan.) Die Realität sah etwas anders aus - die Plantagen waren stellenweise nicht passierbar (Überflutet) und nach dem ersten Gipfel führte nur eine Downhill-Baller Strecke (mit Rampen und so) bergab - nun denn. Unten angekommen war der Weg nicht da wo er sein sollte. Merke: Gebiete die mit Stacheldraht umzäunt sind sollte man meiden . Jedenfalls durfte ich mein Kona an einen Hang entlang tragen - keine Wege nur dichter Wald und Gestrüpp - hoch und runter - und endlich fand ich einen (nicht den richtigen) Weg und schwups war ich zurück auf der Straße (Luftlinien 3km, Strecke keine Ahnung, Zeit; viel zu lang). Ich blieb nun auf der Straße um von dort nach Beit Oren zu kommen - dort soll es einen netten Radladen "Singletrack" geben. Aber als alter Flachländer sind 7km bergauf einfach nicht das richtige. Der letzte Teil des Weges führte mich in ein Gebiet, die "Kleine Schweiz" genannt - sehr schön! aber heftige Trails. Am Ende stand da die Universität und mein Hinterrad hatte nen Platten - der erste. Schlauch raus, Pumpe raus, Ventil passt nicht, sch**?e*. Einen langen Spaziergang durch die ganze Stadt endlich am Bahnhof und 10 min zu spät. Zwischen 17 und 19 Uhr dürfen Fahrräder nicht im Zug transportiert werden... Und was hab ich nun davon? Blutige Knie und ein paar schöne Bilder:

Eine für uns ja eher unübliche Vegetation:




Noch auf dem Weg - im Hintergrund die Plantagen und das Mittelmeer




Endlich wieder auf einem Weg...




Ziemlich imposant




Die "Kleine Schweiz" mit der Uni im Blick




Bis bald 

*Wie ich mit Ruhe und Zeit am Bahnhof feststellen konnte, musste man den Pumpenkopf gänzlich demontieren, dann passt das auch...


----------



## msony (21. März 2017)

Das Kona scheint ja mal richtig Spass zu verbreiten.
Recht so,gibt kaum was besseres.
Wer braucht schon 29 Zoll und Scheibenbremsen.


----------



## msony (23. März 2017)

Moin


----------



## msony (23. März 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxelsha (23. März 2017)

Heute im Schwarzwald, super Wetter 18 Grad


 

 
Axel


----------



## stiggi (24. März 2017)

Klasse Wetter und das erste Mal in diesem Jahr mit kurzer Hose.... so kann es weitergehen!


----------



## synlos (24. März 2017)

kH war noch nicht drin...


----------



## RM21 (25. März 2017)

Temperaturen koennten noch ein wenig steigen aber sonst wird es langsam


----------



## msony (25. März 2017)

Hallo
Hier entsteht wohl der neue Radschnellweg NRW.
Nur ca.500Meter entfernt von mir.





cool!


----------



## Radsatz (25. März 2017)

Beantrag mal schnell nen eigenen zubringer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (25. März 2017)

der ist schon vorhanden.


----------



## Dean76 (25. März 2017)

Nachdem das Boulder 


 

wieder bei mir ist
Und ich es mal schnell zusammengeschraubt habe,


 

 

bin ich mal ne kurze Proberunde gefahren 

LG
André


----------



## maxelsha (25. März 2017)

Heute an der Nahgold
ein kleiner Fluss im Schwarzwald
Wetter war soweit OK, bis auf den Starken Wind
Egal welche Richtung ich gefahren bin, war immer Gegenwind 


 

 

 
Axel


----------



## flunderkoenig (25. März 2017)

RM21 schrieb:


> Temperaturen koennten noch ein wenig steigen aber sonst wird es langsam
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 587857


Was is n das für n Bike? 

Danke schonmal...


----------



## RM21 (26. März 2017)

flunderkoenig schrieb:


> Was is n das für n Bike?
> 
> Danke schonmal...



1981 Mongoose KOS Kruiser, eigentlich nen 26" Race BMX Cruiser welcher aber aufgrund der Groesse und Stabilitaet (all tubes 4130) des Rahmens auch gerne fuer fruehe MTB Aufbauten genommen wurde...
In meinem Fall natuerlich BMX Cruiser orientiert aber immerhin mit 2-Gang


----------



## flunderkoenig (26. März 2017)

Danke! 

Sieht cool aus.


----------



## EiderAal87 (26. März 2017)

Kaiserwetter in Hamburg!
Wenn ich sonntags in Ruhe ne Runde drehen möchte, fahre ich gerne durch den Hafen.
Da ist dann nichts los, keine LKW, keine PKW, keine Urlauberhorden. Bei so einem Wetterchen ein doppeltes Vergnügen!
Und zu entdecken gibt es auch immer was...

Kaianlage von damals - im Hafenmuseum




Heute sieht es so aus - CT-Altenwerder


 
Von dem Fischerdorf Altenwerder, das  dort einst war (bis in die späten 70er), steht heute nur noch die Kirche.







Auch der Stadtteil Neuhof musste weichen. Es steht nur noch die alte Schule, der Rest wurde zu Gunsten der Köhlbrandbrücke
und nach einer Umwidmung im Hafennutzungsplan abgerissen.









Ziel der Tour war das Bubendeyufer. Hinter der Flutschutzmauer kann man schön in den Hafen gucken.









Beste Grüße


----------



## Radsatz (26. März 2017)

ja Altenwerder war ein beschauliches Dorf am rande der Grossstadt,mit seinem kleinen Hafen,Kutterwerften u ner Abwrackwerft
2 Kneipen das Astra für 50 Pfennige
woher ich das kenne hatte 1970 da ne Freundin
Da gabs nur 4 Familiennamen.Fick,Fock ,Mewes u Öestmann
Ach ja die Fischer hatten noch mumm und hatten dem Senat die Stirn gezeigt,mit ner Kutteblockade in der Elbe


----------



## Radsatz (26. März 2017)

Zum ersten Bild das sind die alten Hafengiraffen von Kampnagel


----------



## msony (26. März 2017)

Ich war auch ne Runde drehen.
Mal wieder Kokerei Zolerein /Essen.





Gruss
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (26. März 2017)

Schöööön.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (26. März 2017)

Ganz kurze Testrunde 





Grüsse Franky​


----------



## Onegear (26. März 2017)

Hab heute auch mal das Kona zur Proberunde ausgeführt. Ostteil von Berlin war das Ziel.
Das Bike fährt sich prima, auch wenn Schalt- und Bremshebel nochmal getauscht werden müssen (Schalthebel doch nach innen; hatte gedacht, dass es mit den 3-Finger Magura Hebeln gehen würde...is aber nicht leider).

Leider war ca. 10 Minuten nach den Fotos Schluss mit fahren (HR platt). Bin dann nach Hause gelaufen und hab mir aus Frust das Zassi geholt und bin mit dem noch ein paar schnelle Runden gedreht.
Im direkten Vergleich von einigen Stunden ist das Kona ein Dauerläufer mit viel Komfort und das Zaskar eine pure Rennmaschine (leider keine Fotos gemacht).


----------



## maxelsha (29. März 2017)

Heute war ich im Enz Tal Bad Wildbad Schwarzwald
in Bad Wildbad gibt es einen Bikerpark
Zu diesen gelangt man nur über eine Seilbahn
Das sollte dann 13 € kosten, das war mir zuviel weil ich nur schauen wollte
mit Den Pacer währe ich da eh nicht gefahren, werde mal mit den Tiger hingehen



 

 

 

 

 
Axel


----------



## ceo (29. März 2017)

gestrige ausfahrt bei angenehmen temperaturen


----------



## msony (1. April 2017)




----------



## Dynatechrider (1. April 2017)

Heute ein kleines, spontanes Treffen in Mainhatten mit Nicema und Lorenzini


----------



## ArSt (2. April 2017)

Gestern mit dem User Silberrücken, zum jährlichen Einfahren am Jahresbeginn, Umrundung von Herzogstand/Heimgarten/Walchensee, Angefangen mit dem Eschenlainetal bei Eschenlohe. Oder Klassik (Stahl) trifft Moderne (Plaste):




2x Scott, allerdings ca. 22 Jahre dazwischen. Beides läuft ausgezeichnet, ob das rechte aber so lange wie das linke läuft? 










Es grüßt der Armin!


----------



## black-panther (2. April 2017)

Mensch Armin, hättet ihr den armen Bock nicht verschonen und zum Essen einfach irgendwo einkehren können? 

Liebe Grüße 
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IHateRain (2. April 2017)

Die 1. Runde des Jahres für mich 





War superklasse. 32Km, 518 Höhenmeter, die Kurbel hält 

Einen entspannenden [email protected]
IHR


----------



## ArSt (2. April 2017)

black-panther schrieb:


> Mensch Armin, hättet ihr den armen Bock nicht verschonen und zum Essen einfach irgendwo einkehren können?


Hab ich mir gedacht das so was kommt. 
Der Manni wollte den Kadaver schon extra für ein Forumsfoto vor meinem Rad positionieren: Weil ich immer zu schnell und über Leichen fahre.  Dabei ist die Gams im Winter wahrscheinlich nur abgestürzt.
Wir sind aber später tatsächlich noch in der Jachenau eingekehrt, allerdings nur auf Kaffee und Kuchen.
LG, Armin.


----------



## Huelse (2. April 2017)

Gestern Böhmische Schweiz. Sonne ohne Ende aber kein Sonnenbrand. Und nachher böhmische Einkehr.


----------



## sorgini (3. April 2017)




----------



## msony (7. April 2017)

Moin
Kirschblüte aber leider nur 8 Grad.









Schönes Wochenende
Markus


----------



## Thias (8. April 2017)

Heute endlich mal wieder auf Achse. 3h mit dem Junior unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (8. April 2017)

Erste längere Tour seit dem Zwischenfall. Fazit: Alles bestens!


 


 
Ziel in greifbarer Nähe:


 
Geschafft:


----------



## Raze (9. April 2017)

Thias schrieb:


>



Käppfle? - wenn ja, das Baumhaus hat oben bei mir ganz schön gewackelt. Seh auch gerade aus wie ein Osterei...


----------



## atzepenga (9. April 2017)

IHateRain schrieb:


> Die 1. Runde des Jahres für mich


[/QUOTE]


synlos schrieb:


> Erste längere Tour seit dem Zwischenfall. Fazit: Alles bestens!





Huelse schrieb:


> Gestern Böhmische Schweiz. Sonne ohne Ende aber kein Sonnenbrand. Und nachher böhmische Einkehr.





msony schrieb:


> Moin
> Kirschblüte aber leider nur 8 Grad.



Punktueller Formaufbau für den Saisonhöhepunkt? Noch 53 Tage, Eh 

C u in Albaxiania


----------



## Thias (9. April 2017)

@Raze Ja, genau. Alteburg. Also bei uns hat nix gewackelt 
Und die Aussicht ist grandios.


----------



## michar (9. April 2017)

maxelsha schrieb:


> Heute war ich im Enz Tal Bad Wildbad Schwarzwald
> in Bad Wildbad gibt es einen Bikerpark
> Zu diesen gelangt man nur über eine Seilbahn
> Das sollte dann 13 € kosten, das war mir zuviel weil ich nur schauen wollte
> ...



der bikepark ist nichts fuer ein retro bike...der dh ist einer der anspruchsvollsten strecken die wir hier in deutschland haben. Selbst einem akutellen dh bike für viele eine echte herrausvorderung. Die anderen strecken sind die kosten fuer die liftkarte nicht wert...dann lieber selbst bisschen strampeln..


----------



## Mr_Brown (9. April 2017)

Erste Testfahrt am Freitag

 in der City mit dem neuen...


----------



## Dean76 (9. April 2017)

Familientreffen


 


Nachdem wir eine kleine Tour gemacht hatten, haben wir uns erst einmal in einem Diner gestärkt


 




Und auf der Rückfahrt konnten wir auch gleich noch unseren künstlerischen Horizont erweitern

Für die, die es noch nicht wussten
Christo und Jeanne-Claude sind in Berlin


 



 

Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## Papa76 (9. April 2017)

Jepp. Nach knapp 2Monaten fast täglicher Alltagskurzstrecken, Heute mal die erste längere Tour  mit dem "neuen" Rad .


----------



## stiggi (9. April 2017)

Bei dem traumhaften Wetter war heute eine "Braunschweig-Umrundung" angesagt.
Erst mal an der Oker entlang.





Dann endlich Tempozone 30 vorbei...;-)




Und dann hatte auch mein Yo endlich einen passenden Rahmen in XXL....




Grüße
Thomas


----------



## BikingDevil (10. April 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dean76 (10. April 2017)

Und wieder das tolle Wetter genutzt

Diesmal auf der BMX-bahn


 

Und danach noch ein EIS!


 

LG

Andre


----------



## msony (10. April 2017)

Moin
So sah das Wetter bei und Gestern auch aus Andre.
24 Grad und im T- Shirt.

Heute mist Wetter mit Wind,kalt und ab und an Regen.






Gruss
Markus


----------



## Dean76 (10. April 2017)

msony schrieb:


> Heute mist Wetter mit Wind,kalt und ab und an Regen.



Oh!

Schade!


----------



## BikingDevil (11. April 2017)

Schön sind die Wälder...


----------



## msony (11. April 2017)




----------



## BikingDevil (12. April 2017)

In the woods again...


----------



## msony (12. April 2017)

Tach









Schönen  Tag
Markus


----------



## stiggi (14. April 2017)

Heute in Braunschweig




Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Radsatz (16. April 2017)

immer noch sch.. Wetter in SH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (16. April 2017)

Schöne Gegend dort Gerd.



Freitag und heut voll im Pott.

Halde Ewald (Herten) mit Blick auf die Zeche Ewald.





KGV Carolinenglück (Bochum) mit Blick auf die Zeche Carolinenglück.





Frohe Ostern
Markus


----------



## Lorenzini (16. April 2017)

Wo ist das denn Gerd? Nordostseekanal bestimmt nicht.
Frohe Ostern (bei vollen Regen im Allgäu)
Volkmar.


----------



## Radsatz (16. April 2017)

Lorenzini schrieb:


> Wo ist das denn Gerd? Nordostseekanal bestimmt nicht.
> Frohe Ostern (bei vollen Regen im Allgäu)
> Volkmar.


 
30 km südlich vom NO Kanal


----------



## synlos (16. April 2017)

Geht so...


----------



## stiggi (16. April 2017)

Eigentlich war die Wettervorhersage ja alles Andere als motivierend. Aber irgendwie müssen die Kilometer ja in die Beine.....
Also los, auch bei stark bewölktem Himmel. Start am Hbf in Braunschweig, es war immer noch trocken!




Dann ging es auf das so genannte Ringgleis, das früher die Stadt umrundete und nach dem Rückbau seit einigen Jahren als Geh- und Fahrradweg genutzt wird. Ziel ist, das Ringgleis komplett als Rundweg um die Stadt auszubauen. Dauert aber noch bis das fertig ist. Ist aber ein tolles Projekt, das hier großen Zuspruch findet.




Dann in Richtung Norden und erstmal Pause. "Frohe Ostern"




Jetzt noch weiter Richtung Norden, unter der A2 durch, und dann schien die Sonne. Schuhe aus und bis zu den Knien ins Wasser und  weiter...




Jetzt nochmal zum Flughafen rüber und schauen wie sich Retro und Moderne vertragen. Ja, zumindest die Propeller haben die gleiche Farbe wie das Rad.




So, und dann wieder Richtung Heimat. War ein toller Tag mit einer 3 Stunden Tour und klasse Wetter und erst als ich das Rad ins Auto packte, fing es an zu regnen...





Gruß
Thomas


----------



## msony (18. April 2017)

Nabend
Heute war das Wetter super im Ruhrtal bis dann ein Hagelschauer auf der Rückfahrt kam.
So nass war ich in meinem ganzen Leben noch nicht.









Gruss
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (18. April 2017)

ich kenn das,...das dauert keine Minute und man ist durch bis aufn Schlüppi! Was ansich kein Problem wäre bei 32° aber so im einstelligen Bereich isses ziemlich uncool.


----------



## wtb_rider (18. April 2017)

oder sagen wir besser ungeil, weil cool isses ja eben doch.


----------



## msony (18. April 2017)

Cool war nur als die Sonne wieder rauskam Kay,aber was nützt das bei 8 Grad.


----------



## msony (24. April 2017)

Tzz,musste heute feststellen das man mit Barends auch mal schnell in engen Trails hängen bleibt.






Trotzdem machen die Dinger Spass.

Gruss Markus


----------



## Silberrücken (24. April 2017)

btw:

vor Jahren hatte ich mal einen Trail-Lehrgang im Ausland besucht. Alle Teilnehmer mussten ihre Hörnchen entfernen, um das Sturz und Verletzungsrisiko in Wald und Gebüsch zu reduzieren!


----------



## synlos (24. April 2017)

Top Konditionen.


----------



## stiggi (24. April 2017)

Gestern keine Spur von schönem Wetter, aber Windstärke 5-6 aus Richtung Westen! und da ich keinen Bock auf Gegenwind hatte, ab in Richtung Osten. Königslutter zwischen Braunschweig und Helmstedt war das Ziel und die Idee, dann mit dem Zug zurück nach BS.
Das waren richtige Hochgeschwindigkeitsgefühle auf dem Hinweg. 23km in knapp 45min, aber Fahrradweg und asphaltiert, na ja. War eben eine "das Rad will und ich auch, aber das Wetter bestimmts" Tour.
In Königslutter erstmal Richtung Kaiserdom und dort in die schön angelegten alten Wassergärten.




Und, Räder können Brücken bauen...





Dann am Bahnhof. Was für eine öde Stimmung... noch nicht mal einen Kaffee gab's dort.





Aber dann in BS...




Auf dem Heimweg





Grüße und bis zum nächsten Mal.

Thomas


----------



## Thias (26. April 2017)

Bäh!









So wird das nix mit der Obsternte...


----------



## kalihalde (28. April 2017)

Bei uns blüht schon der Flieder. Mut zur Farbe .





Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Thomas Sommer (29. April 2017)

Endlich mal wieder trocken beim Solinger Rennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberrücken (29. April 2017)

Hallo Thomas, beeindruckend, dass du den filigranen Rahmen beim Rennen im Einsatz hattest, und funktioniert eigentlich der Softtail noch wie zu Anfang?


----------



## Thomas Sommer (29. April 2017)

Dafür ist er doch gemacht! (ok. Thomas Frischknecht hatte vielleicht ein paar kg weniger  )
Softtail funktioniert tadellos - an dem neuen Rahmen und auch bis zum Schluß an dem alten.
...ist ja auch nichts dran, was nicht funktionieren könnte.


----------



## Silberrücken (29. April 2017)

Na ja, da haben hier Einige aus dem (Classic) Forum allerdings ganz Erfahrungen gemacht...... weiterhin viel Spass!

Du musst das eigentlich im  Y T Forum einstellen- bist hier aber immer gerne gesehen.


----------



## ukhesse (29. April 2017)

Dawes Mean Street / 28“ / Reynolds 531 / DX Ausstattung unterwegs im Nordosten von Frankfurt am Main.


----------



## ArSt (29. April 2017)

Irgendwie schaut's weiter im Norden anders aus als bei mir: 




Dafür hat's auf der Zugspitze (Bildmitte, ganz hinten) wieder über 50cm Pulverschnee. 
Beste Grüße, Armin.


----------



## Radsatz (30. April 2017)

Ja Schleswig Holstein von der Sonne verwöhnt


----------



## Stevens59 (30. April 2017)

Gestern Classic Tour in Hannover


----------



## Martin31008 (30. April 2017)

Ebenfalls Hannover Wiesendachhaus


----------



## Radsatz (30. April 2017)

Auf dem Fernradweg " Ochsenweg" von Jütland DK durch SH bei bestem Radwetter
Direkt vor der Haustür,wunderbare Wirtschaftswege kein Autoverkehr,leider kann man keine Höhenmeter machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (30. April 2017)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Ebenfalls Hannover Wiesendachhaus


 
Was sollen die Power modulatoren an der Canti bewirken ,hast du angst das,das Hr blockiert
oder was ist das sonnst


----------



## BontragerTom (30. April 2017)

Mal eben eine kleine Runde durch den Park! Herrlich wenn sich die Sonne endlich wieder blicken lässt.











Euch einen schönen Feiertag morgen, Männer!


----------



## mubi (30. April 2017)

Stevens59 schrieb:


> Gestern Classic Tour in Hannover



ich seh nur sechs räder aber ihr seid auf dem unteren bild voll viele


----------



## msony (30. April 2017)




----------



## Stevens59 (1. Mai 2017)

mubi schrieb:


> ich seh nur sechs räder aber ihr seid auf dem unteren bild voll viele


----------



## stiggi (1. Mai 2017)

mubi schrieb:


> ich seh nur sechs räder aber ihr seid auf dem unteren bild voll viele


Murat, wir sind die Dunklen im Vordergrund, weiter hinten, das sind Schafe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiggi (1. Mai 2017)

Wetter nicht ganz so schön wie gestern, aber gutes Radfahrwetter, mit allerdings penetrantem Ostwind. Trotzdem erstmal mit Gegenwind Richtung Elm (Höhenzug bei BS, bekannt aus Kreuzworträtsel…)





Dann ein Cafe entdeckt, dessen Name sehr gut in unsere Rubrik passt.






Dann am Ampleber Berg, leider war der Brocken / Harz im Hintergrund durch die Wolken verdeckt. Ansonsten ist das von hier ein phänomenaler Blick.





Der Ampleber Berg spielt bei vielen Radrennen hier in der Region eine große Rolle. In Blickrichtung 9% Gefälle. Die rückwärtige Richtung gibt dann noch mal ein paar Prozentpunkte drauf. Hier fanden auch mal Anfang der 90’ger die Deutschen Meisterschaften im Bergzeitfahren statt.





Pause. Für ein Flens war es noch zu früh.





Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Thomas Sommer (1. Mai 2017)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> ...Du musst das eigentlich im  Y T Forum einstellen- bist hier aber immer gerne gesehen.



Da ein solches Softail zum Full Suspension Klassiker des Jahres gewählt wurde und meine
Rahmennummer sogar niedriger ist, sollte ich hier richtig sein.  ...hab ich gedacht...?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (1. Mai 2017)

Nach den ganzen Rennradrunden gab's heute mal Klassik auf die Mütze. Richtig mit Daumies,  21Gang, Bullmoose, Biopace und dem ganzen Krempel 
....war gar nicht mal so übel 









Grüße Franky​


----------



## Martin31008 (1. Mai 2017)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Was sollen die Power modulatoren an der Canti bewirken ,hast du angst das,das Hr blockiert
> oder was ist das sonnst



Da ist ein Gewinde drin, man kann beide Seiten der Canti getrennt einstellen. Ein Zeitgenössisches Teil mehr nicht, kein Power Modulator


----------



## noka78 (2. Mai 2017)

Ich war die letzten Tage in Fries- und Flevoland unterwegs - mein bunter Beitrag für die Forumsromantik 

















Die unendliche Weite und Null-Höhenmeter ist mal eine schöne Abwechslung...kann ich nur empfehlen !
Anstrengend kann es trotzdem werden - was hier an Höhenmeter fehlt macht der Wind wieder wett.









Viele Grüße
Norman


----------



## Radsatz (3. Mai 2017)

egal wie das Wetter ist morgens durch die Feldmark herrlich


----------



## msony (3. Mai 2017)

Moin
Mal ne Stunde ohne Regen heute.
Die Kids waren fleissig am basteln auf Halde.
Schöne Strecke mit vielen Anliegern und zum Teil recht steilen Passagen.






Gruss
Markus


----------



## 2steep4us (3. Mai 2017)

Thomas Sommer schrieb:


> Da ein solches Softail zum Full Suspension Klassiker des Jahres gewählt wurde und meine
> Rahmennummer sogar niedriger ist, sollte ich hier richtig sein.  ...hab ich gedacht...?




Du darfst bei Ritchey Rahmen nicht davon ausgehen, dass die niedrige Rahmennummer der aeltere Rahmen ist.   Bei Herrn Tom war das eher konfus angeordnet......   

Dein Rahmen ist aber wohl ein Young Timer


----------



## Dean76 (4. Mai 2017)

Mal das Wetter schnell genutzt

BMX Bahn



 




 
Hab  mal nen Felsblock mitgenommen 



 

Ach ja, das war gestern!

Heute ist das Wetter ja sehr besch....eiden!

Lieben Gruß 
André


----------



## black-panther (4. Mai 2017)

Am WE war's sehr schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas Sommer (5. Mai 2017)




----------



## Radsatz (5. Mai 2017)

black-panther schrieb:


> Am WE war's sehr schön
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 601124 Anhang anzeigen 601125


 
Hast du den obligatorischen (Will haben Zettel) am Rad hinterlassen


----------



## Silberrücken (5. Mai 2017)

Du warst doch drüben bei den Magyaren Chris, stimmts, .....alles mit den Radln abgespult?


----------



## black-panther (5. Mai 2017)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Du warst doch drüben bei den Magyaren Chris, stimmts, .....alles mit den Radln abgespult?


Gutes Auge, Manni 
Nein, mit den 3 'Ratten' ist's bissl schwierig auf'm Rad


----------



## fatbikepeg (6. Mai 2017)

Nebliger Morgen in Berlin Wedding - Volkspark Rehberge. Kleiner Ausritt mit dem strahlenden Schwinn Sierra... 





Am Wildschweingehege:


----------



## Radsatz (6. Mai 2017)

In SH 16 Grad Windstille


----------



## msony (6. Mai 2017)

Läuft


----------



## Radsatz (7. Mai 2017)

SH wie immer von der Sonne verwöhnt


 

 l


----------



## Radsatz (7. Mai 2017)

So noch ne 30 Km Runde nachgelegt
Historische Pionierbrücke aus Willhelm2 Zeiten über die Stör


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (9. Mai 2017)




----------



## Thias (9. Mai 2017)

Endlich mal kein Regen...


----------



## egmont (10. Mai 2017)

Thias schrieb:


> Endlich mal kein Regen...



Sohnemann verzweifelt gerade ? 
Kenn` ich von den Touren mit Töchterlein.
 
apropos


----------



## Silberrücken (10. Mai 2017)

@Thias 

Ihr habt da aber gewaltige, alte Kirschbäume im Schwäbischen........


----------



## Thias (11. Mai 2017)

egmont schrieb:


> Sohnemann verzweifelt gerade ?


Nein, nein. Er schaut gerade auf den ziemlich angeschwollenen Bach, wo wir letzten Sommer noch Staudämme gebaut haben. Und von denen man jetzt kaum was sieht.
Er hatte mich zu der Tour geschleppt


----------



## egmont (11. Mai 2017)

Thias schrieb:


> Nein, nein. Er schaut gerade auf den ziemlich angeschwollenen Bach, wo wir letzten Sommer noch Staudämme gebaut haben. Und von denen man jetzt kaum was sieht.
> Er hatte mich zu der Tour geschleppt



Dacht ich mir schon, zumindest so was in der Art, aber das Bild lädt ja quasi zum Weiterspinnen ein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thias (11. Mai 2017)

Jaja. Interpretationsvorlage:
Papa in Midlife-Kriese (->Klein)
und Rückenschmerzen wegen Bürojob (-> steiler Vorbau)
zwingt seinen Sohn zu einer Radtour (-> Körperhaltung)
dabei würde der viel lieber zu Hause vorm Computer sitzen (-> Lebenserfahrung)


Das mit dem Vorbau stimmt...


----------



## Radsatz (11. Mai 2017)

Heute Morgen etwas QFE mit dem Crossroads im Holsteiner Auenland
Hier wurde mit EU Mitteln die Au ökologisch neu gestaltet


----------



## black-panther (11. Mai 2017)

Wow, sieht total ökologisch aus...


----------



## Radsatz (11. Mai 2017)

black-panther schrieb:


> Wow, sieht total ökologisch aus...


 
Da waren vor 4 Wochen noch die Wasserbauer am Werk


----------



## Radsatz (11. Mai 2017)

Thias schrieb:


> Nein, nein. Er schaut gerade auf den ziemlich angeschwollenen Bach, wo wir letzten Sommer noch Staudämme gebaut haben. Und von denen man jetzt kaum was sieht.
> Er hatte mich zu der Tour geschleppt


 
Staudämme bauen genau richtig,man muss den kids rechtzeitig den eingriff in die Natur beibringen


----------



## Thias (11. Mai 2017)

Hast du deine Kindheit schon vergessen? Kennst du Biber? 

Was gibt es schöneres, als bei 30 Grad im Bach rum zu waten und Steine aufzuschichten?
Nebenbei kann man noch allerhand Getier entdecken und beobachten.

Gerade sowas vermittelt doch den Kindern den Kontakt zur Natur.


----------



## Radsatz (11. Mai 2017)

Thias schrieb:


> Hast du deine Kindheit schon vergessen? Kennst du Biber?


 
Sind gerade dabei im Holsteiner Auenland wieder sesshaft u werden


----------



## Nehcuk (12. Mai 2017)

"renaturierung" heißt das glaube ich.
in 2 jahren sieht das schon deutlich besser aus ;-)


----------



## Silberrücken (12. Mai 2017)

Thias schrieb:


> Hast du deine Kindheit schon vergessen? Kennst du Biber?
> 
> Was gibt es schöneres, als bei 30 Grad im Bach rum zu waten und Steine aufzuschichten?
> Nebenbei kann man noch allerhand Getier entdecken und beobachten.
> ...



Wir haben in und um München herum inzwischen so viele, dass sie zur Plage werden könnten. Jedenfalls leisten sie unter anderem im "Englischer Garten" ganze Arbeit, indem sie die Bäume der kleinen Insel im Hesseloher See rigoros fällen.


----------



## Thias (12. Mai 2017)

Ja, klar. Zu viel ist immer schlecht. Deswegen wohne ich im beschaulichen Tübingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (12. Mai 2017)

Dann fährst mal aufi ins Lautertal, da herrschen Münchner Verhältnisse....erst mühevoll angesiedelt, jetzt knallen die Landwirte die Viecher nachts ab und beschweren sich bei den Lokalpolitikern und die müssen sich rechtfertigen..uswusw


----------



## black-panther (12. Mai 2017)

Jessusna, diese bösen Viecher überall!
Sollten sich ein Beispiel am Menschen nehmen, der in kleiner, kontrollierter Zahl die Welt bewohnt und stets auf die Umgebung bedacht niemalsnichtnie nix kaputt macht!


----------



## Radsatz (12. Mai 2017)

Ab hier gehts in die Stör und nach 76 Km in die Elbe


----------



## caemis (13. Mai 2017)

Thias schrieb:


> Ja, klar. Zu viel ist immer schlecht. Deswegen wohne ich im beschaulichen Tübingen.


Da kenn ich aber ganz andere Geschichten aus dem Tübinger Tagblatt. Dann lieber Biber als diese Monsterschwäne auf dem Anlagensee


----------



## gtbiker (13. Mai 2017)

Das einzig tatschlich bedrohliche am Anlagensee sind die Dealer....und wenn man nachts besoffen reinfällt


----------



## caemis (13. Mai 2017)

Ich würde ja den Schwänen zutrauen, dass sie die Dealer angestellt haben um die Tübinger von den echten Problemen abzulenken. Keine Macht den Schwänen!


----------



## Radsatz (13. Mai 2017)

Jeden Tag ne Runde.SH einziger Wasserfall Bad Bramstedt


----------



## 93tilInfinity (13. Mai 2017)

Es braute sich etwas zusammen...


----------



## AxelF1977 (14. Mai 2017)

Kleine Einstellunsgsrunde mit dem Vertex t.o gedreht. Mal kurz bei Cali vorbei geschaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxelsha (14. Mai 2017)

Heute am Neckar
Da war das Wetter noch super
§0 Minuten später war Weltuntergang, Da hat es gegossen wie aus Kübeln
Habe es gerade noch geschafft bis nach hause ohne Nass zu werden


 


hmm, warum sind da 2 Fotos auch noch die selben, scheiss windoff 10
Axel


----------



## Oscar1 (15. Mai 2017)

Wir waren am Sonntag ein Eis essen.


----------



## msony (15. Mai 2017)




----------



## Radsatz (15. Mai 2017)

Wartest du das jemand kommt u die Wendescheibe in gang setzt,damit du zurück fahren kannst


----------



## msony (15. Mai 2017)

Jupp


----------



## Horst Link (15. Mai 2017)

Wetter: Ja.
Schön: Nein.

Es folgte die obligatorische Reinigung an der SB Waschanlage von Ross&Reiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (16. Mai 2017)

krasse Tattoos


----------



## Spezi66 (16. Mai 2017)

........und ich dachte schon, das ist ein böser Ausschlag


----------



## Radsatz (16. Mai 2017)

ist foliert,eigendlich für SUVs gedacht


----------



## caemis (17. Mai 2017)

Mindestens ein mal im Jahr muss der Hummer ans Wasser - der Drang sich zu paaren - ihr versteht 
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2148804]
	
[/URL]

Nur mit Mühe war ihm das auszureden und er begnügte sich mit einer rasanten Fahrt durch Unterholz
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2148810]
	
[/URL]

Und ausruhen musste auch mal sein - natürlich mit Seeblick...
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2148813]
	
[/URL]

 Wir lieben Singletrails ​


----------



## mubi (17. Mai 2017)

der hummer muss INS wasser


----------



## caemis (17. Mai 2017)

mubi schrieb:


> der hummer muss INS wasser


Nee Murat, du musst dir das Paarungsverhalten von Steinhummern im Pazifik mal bei youtube anschauen - sehr unterhaltsam und immer an Land.


----------



## mubi (17. Mai 2017)

ich schau mir ja mehr so politisches und sport auf youtube an aber hummersex? 




wieso nicht


----------



## maxelsha (17. Mai 2017)

Heute in Stuttgart



 


Axel


----------



## schnitzeljagt (18. Mai 2017)

maxelsha schrieb:


> Heute in Stuttgart



Warste anschl. noch im Biergaren am Theaterschiff ?   
Nekarine ist meine allabendliche Jogging/ Bike-Strecke....

Gruesse
Der Mic


----------



## maxelsha (18. Mai 2017)

schnitzeljagt schrieb:


> Warste anschl. noch im Biergaren am Theaterschiff ?
> Nekarine ist meine allabendliche Jogging/ Bike-Strecke....
> 
> Gruesse
> Der Mic


Genau in diesen Biergarten war ich auch drin auf der Rückfahrt
Bin von Untertürkeim an den Max Eyth und zurück
wollte eigentlich noch nach Hochberg,war aber zuviel los gestern Abend, da macht es keinen Spaß mehr
Dann haben wir uns ja vielleicht gesehen, war so von 18:00 bis 20:00 Uhr unterwegs
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (20. Mai 2017)

8000 Km Wirtschaftswege in SH was will man mehr und dan noch für sich alleine
Auch hier Fernradweg Ochsenweg


----------



## msony (21. Mai 2017)

Tandem läuft wieder.


----------



## Radsatz (21. Mai 2017)

Da muss aber noch ein Fuchsschwanz u ein Wimpel dran passend zu den Kotlappen


----------



## Radsatz (21. Mai 2017)

Warum sind die Kurbeln asyncron ?


----------



## msony (21. Mai 2017)

Mit den kurbeln das schaffen die Mädelz immer so.
krine Ahnung wie die das machen.


----------



## Radsatz (21. Mai 2017)

msony schrieb:


> Mit den kurbeln das schaffen die Mädelz immer so.
> krine Ahnung wie die das machen.


 
Kann in ner Kurve aber ganz schön aushebeln


----------



## msony (21. Mai 2017)

Jupp


----------



## Radsatz (21. Mai 2017)

Die konstruktion stimmt nicht.Auf der linken Seite gehört eine starre Verbindung zB 40/40 Z
geschaltet wird bei der hinteren Kurbel recht,nur so bleiben beide Kurbeln syncron
Da ist irgend was nicht homogen bei dem Tandem	 https://www.google.de/search?q=tand...AhXKZlAKHdoiA-YQ_AUICygC#imgrc=FfZqsv3WuFc7xM:


----------



## AxelF1977 (21. Mai 2017)

Bei dem strahlenden Sonnenschein durfte der alte matschige Fuchs mal wieder vor die Tür. Die alten Knochen machten ihm heute keine Probleme, somit wollte er ein paar Kilometer Auslauf. Nichts lieber als das alter Knabe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fossi667 (21. Mai 2017)

Sonntagnachmittagstestfahrt: Zum grössten Teil nur auf Teer unterwegs, aber bei noch aufgezogenen Corratec Wolf und Peter Bereifung gar nicht so verkehrt: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Ziel war Heiligenberg im schönen Baden. Sonnige Grüsse


----------



## Onegear (21. Mai 2017)

Heute vormittag mal wieder das Lava Dome ausgeführt:

Biesdorfer Höhe





Ahrensfelder Berge





Schmetterlingswiesen Biesdorf





Leider rutscht die Sattelstütze immer noch  Und die Klemme ist schon RICHTIG festgezogen. Hab jetzt schon die zweite 26,4mm Stütze verbaut, weil ich dachte die erste hätte Untermaß... nächster Schritt ist eine Salsa Flip Lock oder eine Hope Klemme mit Hebel. Vielleicht kann man damit mehr Kraft aufbringen...
Bringt evtl. Kupferpaste oder irgendetwas anderes reibungs-erhöhendes irgendwas?


----------



## Radsatz (21. Mai 2017)

Kupferpaste ist,microscopische Cu Partikel mit Fett,alles klar


----------



## msony (21. Mai 2017)

Fahrradsommer Industriekultur.
Voll der Kommerz.
Und dann noch ein BVB Rad dabei,brech.


----------



## maxelsha (21. Mai 2017)

Der VFB Darf auch mal wieder in der 1 Liga Spielen 
Heute bei der Aufstiegs-feier


 

 
Axel


----------



## stiggi (21. Mai 2017)

Bei dem schönen Wetter, musste heute einfach die erste längere Tour mit meinem "schnellgemachten" Merlin sein. Braunschweig und Umgebung.





Ich habe den neuen Speed King Reifen knapp 4.5bar spendiert. Hart, aber wer Speed will muss fühlen...

Schöne Impressionen dann auf dem Ringgleis, wo eine große Skateranlage ist und die Flächen für Graffiti freigegeben sin. Tolle Sachen sind da zu sehen.





Und dann zum Ende der Tour eine kleine Stärkung. Passt insofern, als dass ich nächstes Wochenende tatsächlich in Flensburg bin und dort die Gegend mit dem Bike erforschen werde. Flens passt also....





Euch einen guten Start in die Woche! Das Wetter soll ja klasse werden.

Bis demnächst.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (21. Mai 2017)

Tipp für FL da gits 2 Läden wo man noch echten Rum kaufen kannu die Phänomenta
Museumshafen mit Werft auch sehenswert


----------



## Oscar1 (25. Mai 2017)

Jungfernfahrt


----------



## olisch (25. Mai 2017)

@Onegear		Ventileinschleifpaste hilft.


----------



## Onegear (26. Mai 2017)

olisch schrieb:


> @Onegear		Ventileinschleifpaste hilft.



Danke für den Tipp! Ich habe jetzt zur Probe eine Hope Klemme mit Hebel (leider in der falschen Farbe) eingebaut. Die hält die Stütze vorerst am Platz. Ich werde es weiter beobachten


----------



## Huelse (26. Mai 2017)

Oscar1 schrieb:


> Jungfernfahrt


 
Ein Uptube? Interessant.


----------



## Oscar1 (26. Mai 2017)

Ja.  Ein Ibis tango... Leider finde ich recht wenig Informationen dazu im Netz / grade wo mombat down ist...


----------



## msony (26. Mai 2017)

Köfte Is töffte ! !


----------



## bertel (26. Mai 2017)

Oscar1 schrieb:


> Ja.  Ein Ibis tango... Leider finde ich recht wenig Informationen dazu im Netz / grade wo mombat down ist...



Bist du eigentlich verwandt mit dem Verkäufer?


----------



## maxelsha (26. Mai 2017)

In der Nähe von Stuttgart



 
Axel


----------



## Huelse (27. Mai 2017)

Super Wetter zum Herrentag hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (27. Mai 2017)

wollte eigentlich mehr Bilder schiessen aber war irgdnwie zu faul....das einzige ist das hier.
besser als NIX


----------



## MTBpleasure (27. Mai 2017)

Dritte Ausfahrt mit meinem neuen Univega Summit 6.0 2016. 
Handypic mit dem S5 von Samsung.


----------



## wtb_rider (27. Mai 2017)

Hallöchen
Ein fetziges Rad und warscheinlich und hoffentlich hast du damit viel Spass. Leider hast du dich damit bei den Klassik MTBlern verlaufen. Hier ist Univega zwar bekannt aber das Verständnis von Fahrrädern jenseits von 1996 ist hier recht begrenzt. Vielleicht findest du in den Tiefen dieses Forums ja irgendwo ne Rubrik in der das Rad die Aufmerksamkeit findet das es verdient. Hier geht es sicher etwas unter.
Naja wat solls, weiterhin viel Spass damit.
Gruss Kay


----------



## Dean76 (27. Mai 2017)

Heute haben wir es mal ruhig angehen lassen.

1986



 

Hammer Wetter

LG
Andre


----------



## Freefall79 (27. Mai 2017)

Downtown FFM:





Subber Wetter, subber!


----------



## caemis (27. Mai 2017)

Eine sehr ausführliche Runde (ca.70km) mit den Kindern bei bestem Wetter 



Natürlich zum planschen...


----------



## Radsatz (27. Mai 2017)

Natur pur in SH wie immer von der Sonne verwöhnt


----------



## caemis (27. Mai 2017)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> wollte eigentlich mehr Bilder schiessen aber war irgdnwie zu faul....das einzige ist das hier.
> besser als NIX


Das Salsa ist einfach nur


----------



## Stevens59 (28. Mai 2017)

.... Heute im Deister, anfangs sehr durchwachsen mit teilweise Nieselregen, doch dann schönstes Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (28. Mai 2017)

Bestens liegt sich das hier


----------



## Dean76 (28. Mai 2017)

Eben ne große Runde mit Sohnemann und seinem neuen Longboard gedreht!
Diesmal habe ich extra nen Flaschenhalter vorher drangeschraubt!

Und siehe da!
Die vorhandenen Flaschen waren alle zu lang
Also doch wieder die PET Flasche mitgenommen 


 

Und  am Ende hatten wir dann doch noch den Flaschenhalter (musikalisch) nutzen können 


 

 

So!
Wir fahren dann mal noch ne Runde!

LG
André


----------



## msony (28. Mai 2017)




----------



## Radsatz (28. Mai 2017)

Die Schüssel im Hintergrund eignet sichgut für Short Trak mit 2 Räder


----------



## fiveelements (28. Mai 2017)

Letzte Woche im Taunus:


----------



## msony (28. Mai 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (28. Mai 2017)

Andere ziehen ein mit Dosenpils gepackten Bollerwagen hinter sich her - wir machten uns wie fast jedes Jahr auf, unsere wunderschöne Umgebung per Tandem zu erkunden. Diesmal führte es uns von Jena aus entlang der Saale bis zur Unstrutmündung. Von dort aus sind wir ins Hinterland durch die Toten Täler in Richtung Westen gerollt um abends im Schloss Auerstedt aufs herzlichste aufgeommen zu werden. Verlassene Gehöfte, rissige Fuhrwege, saftige Plantagen und ursprüngliche Wälder waren die Belohnung für die recht bergigen 70km am ersten Tag. 




Rudelsburg by ultrahorst, on Flickr




In der Nähe von Eckartsberga by ultrahorst, on Flickr




WOMBAT by ultrahorst, on Flickr

Am zweiten Tag sind wir den Ilmradweg nach Weimar gefolgt und haben zunächst mal bei Kaffee und Eis die obligatorischen Sehenswürdigkeiten abgeklappert. Bei den deftigen Temperaturen waren wir froh, dass uns die Route durch die Wälder südwestlich von Weimar führte. Über Buchfahrt und dann per straffem Anstieg hoch zum Kötsch ging es dann zügig weiter nach Magdala.Von dort aus waren es nur noch weninge Kilometer durch den heimischen Forst. Am Ende standen auch hier 80km und ca. 1000HM auf der Habenseite.




Schloss Auerstedt by ultrahorst, on Flickr




Kromsdorf by ultrahorst, on Flickr




Schloss Weimar by ultrahorst, on Flickr




Belvedere by ultrahorst, on Flickr

Fazit: Dicke Reifen auf langen Rädern machen viel Spaß. Und zu zweit ist die Strecke nur halbsolang.

Doppelte Grüße - Horst & Stoker


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (29. Mai 2017)

Gestern auch mal wieder mit dem Klassiker unterwegs 





Grüße Franky​


----------



## IHateRain (29. Mai 2017)

Super  Hab´s auch mal wieder geschafft. Gestern ließ es sich nur im Wald gut aushalten! Also schön zu zweit getrailt 











Grüße
IHR


----------



## msony (29. Mai 2017)

Viel warm.


----------



## stiggi (29. Mai 2017)

Traumhaftes Wochenende in Flensburg und Umgebung.





Auf der dänischen Seite waren Passagen, die ich dort nicht erwartet hätte. Schade, das Foto ist etwas unscharf.





Dann in Höhe der Ochseninseln eine kleine Belohnung. Der Imbiss dort ist legendär.





Und abends dann in der fantastisch gelegenen Ferienwohnung mit einem Glas Rotwein den Tag ausklingen lassen. So müsste es immer sein...





Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Radsatz (29. Mai 2017)

Falls jemand durch DK tourt die mit  " Maguriten" ausgewiesenen Routen sind empfehlenswert


----------



## synlos (30. Mai 2017)




----------



## Mathes66 (31. Mai 2017)

Gestern auch mal wieeder unterwegs...


----------



## msony (31. Mai 2017)

Moin
35Jahre wohne ich jetzt am Landschaftspark Mechtenberg  aber den Tümpel kannte ich noch nicht.










Kerstin auf Crossroads voll offroad.
Das Gesicht,zu verbissen.











Gruß
Markus


----------



## CarloDiamant (31. Mai 2017)

msony schrieb:


> 35Jahre wohne ich jetzt am Landschaftspark Mechtenberg aber den Tümpel kannte ich noch nicht.



Das mag daran liegen, dass dies (evtl. erst vor kurzem) künstlich angelegt wurde. So sieht es zumindest aus - die Binsen am Ufer in Reih und Glied, der Sand so hell. Der Steinhaufen mit der Sandlinse rechts im Bild sieht aus wie ein künstlich angelegtes Zaueidechsen-Habitat. Die dünnen Bäumchen am Rand sind auch angepflanzt. Das Gewässer wird logischerweise was für Amphibien sein.  Sowas macht man manchmal für den Naturschutz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (31. Mai 2017)

Das könntest du teilweise recht haben .
Die Steine sahen neu gelegt aus.
Von den Tümpeln gibt es jedoch einige dort.
Der Sand ist hell weil der Tümpel fast ausgetrocknet ist.
Im Winter wird es dort anders aussehen (Foto folgt dann).


----------



## CarloDiamant (31. Mai 2017)

msony schrieb:


> Das könntest du teilweise recht haben .


 Danke für Dein Vertrauen! 

Ein Foto im August sollte reichen.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## msony (31. Mai 2017)

Wird gemacht


----------



## fiveelements (31. Mai 2017)

Heute noch eine Retrotour im Taunus mit Limes und dem Breezer und "modernen" Reifen, fährt unvergleichlich.


----------



## caemis (31. Mai 2017)

[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2154865]
	
[/URL]


----------



## ArSt (2. Juni 2017)

Neusiedler See an der Grenze zu Ungarn:



 War jetzt nicht so mein's bei der Hitze. Dafür aber: 


 

Es grüßt Euch der Armin!


----------



## Dean76 (2. Juni 2017)

Heute auch noch schön das Wetter ausgenutzt

Und dabei auch noch in den Biergarten eingekehrt


 

 

LG
Andre


----------



## maxelsha (2. Juni 2017)

Heute mal unterwegs mit den Tiger in der Nähe von Mannheim


 

 
Axel


----------



## ceo (2. Juni 2017)

das rad ist echt schön geworden. wär's etwas größer (länger), hätte ich das rahmenset wohl behalten.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (2. Juni 2017)

@ArSt, Armin, dann bist ja ganz in der Nähe!


----------



## ArSt (3. Juni 2017)

@black-panther : Ich *war* in der Nähe, bin seit vorgestern wieder daheim.
Ich dachte schon an ein Treffen, da führte aber zeitlich kein Weg hin.


----------



## msony (4. Juni 2017)




----------



## msony (4. Juni 2017)




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (5. Juni 2017)

Heute gab's mal wieder eine Klassiker Tour 
Und zwar mit dem Ellison, erst nach Carlsfeld und dann noch auf den Aschberg 













Grüsse Franky​


----------



## flott.weg (6. Juni 2017)

mal kein klassiker. dafür habe ich meinen sohn im schlepp, der wacker den hermansweg durch den teuto in angriff genommen hat. aber immerhin trägt sein schuhwerk den namen "oldschool pro".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas Sommer (6. Juni 2017)

Bj. 96 - hoffe das ist zulässig:


----------



## msony (6. Juni 2017)

Hallo
Nachmal Solling/Weserbergland vom Wochenende.









Gruss
Markus


----------



## atzepenga (7. Juni 2017)

@msony : Das erste "Balkonbild" zählt nicht


----------



## msony (7. Juni 2017)

Warum?


----------



## msony (8. Juni 2017)

Hallo















Gruss
Markus


----------



## Spezi66 (8. Juni 2017)

Morgen kommt der Schrottie


----------



## bertel (8. Juni 2017)




----------



## fatbikepeg (8. Juni 2017)

Der Nachmittag sollte eigentlich ganz nett beginnen, kleiner Ausritt von Berlin Wedding nach Kreuzberg.

Hier das Engelbecken:




Eisessen im Wrangelkiez:




Danach gings weiter zum Treptower Park, wo ich schließlich in der Puschkinallee Höhe Wachturm von dem super breiten Radweg gerempelt wurde, 3 Meter durch die Luft flog und schließlich auf der linken Schulter und Schläfe zu landen kam. War jetzt 4h in der Notaufnahme, per Röntgen wurden Frakturen ausgeschlossen. Ob nun noch ne Tossy-Verletzung oder Läsion der Rotatorenmanschette vorliegt, wird die weitere ambulante Diagnostik in den nächsten Tagen zeigen. Leider hats am Schwinn Bike den 30 Jahre alten Schalthebel zerlegt und den linken Bremshebel verbogen, Lenker ist auch verzogen und das Vorderrad könnte ne leichte Acht haben. Und das Pedalieren und Schalten geht ganz schwermütig, keine Ahnung was da noch kaputt ist. Die schicken neuen Griffe sind auch hinüber.


----------



## Radsatz (8. Juni 2017)

Das hab ich auch hinter mir,darum nur noch mit Helm


----------



## fatbikepeg (8. Juni 2017)

Ich trug einen Helm. Immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mubi (8. Juni 2017)

was war's? ein wildschwein?


----------



## schnitzeljagt (9. Juni 2017)

mubi schrieb:


> was war's? ein wildschwein?




Ich denke mal "...Schwein" reicht schon.....  

Gruesse

Der Mic


----------



## black-panther (9. Juni 2017)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## AxelF1977 (9. Juni 2017)

So schön das Bike ist Peggy, wichtiger ist das Du nicht schwer verletzt bist. Das Bike bekommst Du schon wieder hin  Gut Besserung


----------



## caemis (9. Juni 2017)

Gute Besserung


----------



## Thias (9. Juni 2017)

Gute Besserung auch von mir.

Ich war heute mal mit dem Klein unterwegs. Und wenn ich mir das Bild anschaue, dann merke ich erst (mal wieder) wie schei&&e der Vorbau aussieht. Aber ich kann halt einfach besser fahren so. Für das das Klein-Treffen - was mein ihr? - Tauschen oder polarisieren


----------



## Radsatz (9. Juni 2017)

Schmerzen nur um zu gefallen nie


----------



## Lorenzini (9. Juni 2017)

Dann lieber Schmerzen und Zähne zusammenbeißen.

Ansonsten ein feines Rädchen. Habe ich ja auch.


----------



## caemis (9. Juni 2017)

Oder du fährst getreu dem


Thias schrieb:


> Für das das Klein-Treffen - was mein ihr? - Tauschen oder polarisieren


Ich bin ja auch ein Freund von rückenfreundlichen kurzen steilen Vorbauten: an Deiner Stelle würde ich noch ein Schritt weiter in Richtung Polarisierung gehen und mit LD Stem und Dirt Drop experimentieren  und bevor es einigen jetzt kalt den Rücken runter läuft bei der Vorstellung - es sähe nicht nur besser aus, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es sich auch besser fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikingDevil (10. Juni 2017)




----------



## Radsatz (10. Juni 2017)

Bin dann heute morgen mal nach Kiel gefahren 6 1/4 Meilen = 55 Km


----------



## synlos (10. Juni 2017)




----------



## kalihalde (10. Juni 2017)




----------



## Dean76 (10. Juni 2017)

Heute auch mit meinem Kumpel Sven spontan zum Schloss Diedersdorf gefahren....



 
....und nen "Bierchen" gezischt



 

Nochmal vielen Dank Sven War ne geile Idee

LG
Andre


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (10. Juni 2017)

Gute Besserung auch von mir 

Bei mir ging es heute mit dem FUNK zuerst mal nach Carlsfeld zum Kranichsee (Talssperre Carlsfeld).









Von dort aus dann auf dem Kammweg über den Auersberg bis nach Schöneck und über die Talsperre Muldenberg wieder nach Hause 









Grüsse Franky
​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glimmerman (10. Juni 2017)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Bin dann heute morgen mal nach Kiel gefahren 6 1/4 Meilen = 55 Km



Respekt Gerd  Bist wohl langsam süchtig nach KM...


----------



## Radsatz (10. Juni 2017)

Glimmerman schrieb:


> Respekt Gerd  Bist wohl langsam süchtig nach KM...


 
Wollte mal testen ob das Speci für long distance taugt,kommt aber ans Overdrive nicht ganz ran


----------



## Glimmerman (10. Juni 2017)

Bessere Sitzpostion am DB oder woran machst du das fest?


----------



## Radsatz (10. Juni 2017)

Glimmerman schrieb:


> Bessere Sitzpostion am DB oder woran machst du das fest?


 
Bessere Sitzposition u rollverhalten liegt aber an den Naben u Reifen
Das Spezi hat eine MTB Geo und ist ein wenig zappeliger für ne 20ziger Runde schon ok


----------



## BikingDevil (11. Juni 2017)

@Radsatz 
Hä....

Bitte nochmal due Schulbank drücken


----------



## oneschnark (11. Juni 2017)

Berlin



Philippe


----------



## atzepenga (11. Juni 2017)

@oneschnark Phil du bist einfach DER Fotokünstler! Bildaufbau mal wieder einzigartig


----------



## maxelsha (11. Juni 2017)

Mal wieder in Mannheim



Axel


----------



## RM21 (12. Juni 2017)

oneschnark schrieb:


> Berlin
> 
> 
> 
> Philippe



ohlala, très jolie Ritchey verte! 
mille-neuf-cent-quatre-vingt-trois ou quatre?


----------



## Spezi66 (13. Juni 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (13. Juni 2017)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 613769


 
unauffällig schön


----------



## caemis (13. Juni 2017)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 613769


Overdirve? Und was für ein Sattel - Brooks Swift?


----------



## Ianus (13. Juni 2017)

Thias schrieb:


> Gute Besserung auch von mir.
> 
> Ich war heute mal mit dem Klein unterwegs. Und wenn ich mir das Bild anschaue, dann merke ich erst (mal wieder) wie schei&&e der Vorbau aussieht. Aber ich kann halt einfach besser fahren so. Für das das Klein-Treffen - was mein ihr? - Tauschen oder polarisieren


 Unabhängig von der Optik, versaust Du Dir mit dem Vorbau die ganzen Fahreigenschaften, die ein Racebike eigentlich azusmachen.


----------



## Spezi66 (13. Juni 2017)

caemis schrieb:


> Overdirve? Und was für ein Sattel - Brooks Swift?


Jep, Overdrive Comp und der Sattel ist kein Brooks. Mit denen konnte ich mich noch nie anfreunden, wobei ich den Swift gerne mal testen würde.
https://selleanatomica.com/


----------



## pommerngerrit (13. Juni 2017)

Kleine Fererabend ortskontrollfahr gemacht. 
Is datt schön mal allein raus und bisl rollen. 
und wie schön es hier im paradies doch ist.


----------



## Radsatz (13. Juni 2017)

pommerngerrit schrieb:


> Kleine Fererabend ortskontrollfahr gemacht.
> Is datt schön mal allein raus und bisl rollen.
> und wie schön es hier im paradies doch ist.
> Anhang anzeigen 614024 Anhang anzeigen 614025 Anhang anzeigen 614029 Anhang anzeigen 614030 Anhang anzeigen 614031


 
Kann ich nur bestätigen ne Radtour durch die Natur,einfach losfahren u abschalten
Bin in er glücklichen lage ohne Termin loszufahren


----------



## Spezi66 (14. Juni 2017)




----------



## Radsatz (14. Juni 2017)

NDR 2 Sendemast 182 m in SH


----------



## BontragerTom (14. Juni 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thias (16. Juni 2017)

Gestern bei Sonnenuntergang, ich hatte blöderweise nur mein Telefon dabei:


----------



## maxelsha (18. Juni 2017)

Heute im Schwarzwald
Mittags war ich mit den Pacer Unterwegs
Nachmittags mit den Tiger


 


Axel


----------



## Koe (19. Juni 2017)

Kleine Runde durch den Wald.


----------



## stiggi (19. Juni 2017)

Vergangenes Wochenende in Magdeburg und Umgebung entlang des Elbe-Radwegs.
Unterkunft in MD direkt am Bahnhof im Intercity-Hotel. Excellent, mit separatem Fahrradkeller und zu fairen Preisen.

1.Tag nach Rogätz (im Norden von MD): 80km hin und zurück. Sehr interessant: Der Trog des Mittellandkanals über die Elbe.

2. Tag nach Barby: auch sehr schön mit den tollen Fahrten mit der Gier-Fähre über die Elbe exklusiv für 2 Radfahrer! War Super, kann ich nur empfehlen!









Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## caemis (20. Juni 2017)

stiggi schrieb:


> 2. Tag nach Barby: auch sehr schön mit den tollen Fahrten mit der Gier-Fähre über die Elbe exklusiv für 2 Radfahrer! War Super, kann ich nur empfehlen!


Ja, die Fähre kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Wir waren vor Jahren auch die einzigen Kunden an Bord


----------



## msony (20. Juni 2017)

Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caemis (21. Juni 2017)

[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2162447]
	
[/URL]​


----------



## miles2014 (21. Juni 2017)

[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2162454]
	
[/URL]
Den Japaner mal in den japanischen Garten geführt. Im neuen Alltags-Aufbau mit Licht und Schutzblechen... gefällt mir nicht aber rollen tuts wunderbar.


----------



## Horst Link (21. Juni 2017)

Neue Reifen:




FSR Cockpit by ultrahorst, on Flickr

Neuer Hinterbau:




FSR by ultrahorst, on Flickr


----------



## Roots-Rider (21. Juni 2017)

Heute auf dem Weg nach Hause wird Heu gemacht.


----------



## atzepenga (22. Juni 2017)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Neue Reifen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist ja auch ne ReifenKillerGegend da bei dir


----------



## Dean76 (22. Juni 2017)

Na ja,
kurz vor dem Gewitter/Regen noch



 
Jetzt auch mit Mushrooms

(Fährt sich sehr sehr geil/gemütlich)

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Ketterechts (22. Juni 2017)

Heute Morgen schnell ne kleine Runde mit dem neu aufgebauten Zaskar gedreht - als ich um 11 daheim war , hatte es schon wieder satte 29°


----------



## msony (22. Juni 2017)

Moin

GE Schalke,altes Parkstadion und Veltins Arena.
EH !!


----------



## AxelF1977 (22. Juni 2017)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Na ja,
> kurz vor dem Gewitter/Regen noch



Du meinst vor dem kleinen Weltuntergang


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (22. Juni 2017)

msony schrieb:


> ...



Altes Parkstadion? Ihr spinnt...bei den Temperaturen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (22. Juni 2017)

msony schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 617047 Anhang anzeigen 617049 Anhang anzeigen 617050 Moin


 
An dem dritten Rad ist ja alles dran ,was nicht drangehört,konntest den Besitzer noch nicht für nen Flite überreden


----------



## msony (22. Juni 2017)

Ne Gerd,der Besitzer ist schon weit ü 50 der benötigt den Sattel.


----------



## maxelsha (22. Juni 2017)

Auf einer Testfahrt mit meinen neu Zugang, ein Lion




Axel


----------



## Radsatz (22. Juni 2017)

msony schrieb:


> Ne Gerd,der Besitzer ist schon weit ü 50 der benötigt den Sattel.


 
Ich bin weit Ü 60 und fahr sowas


----------



## msony (22. Juni 2017)

Horster_Schwabe schrieb:


> Altes Parkstadion? Ihr spinnt...bei den Temperaturen.


Das war heute auch hart an der Schmerzgrenze.


----------



## straylight23 (22. Juni 2017)

Ich habe es nicht übers Herz gebracht es zu zerpflücken. Es fährt einfach zu schön so. Dann muss ich fürs Rocky halt noch weiter nach Teilen suchen


----------



## Thomas Sommer (23. Juni 2017)

Jetzt mit genug Druck im Dämpfer und einer Gabel die funktioniert:


























....fährt ganz schön - aber leider war das wohl erstmal die letzte Runde. Beim Gabelwechsel
hab ich das hier gefunden:


----------



## Freefall79 (23. Juni 2017)

Thomas Sommer schrieb:


> Jetzt mit genug Druck im Dämpfer und einer Gabel die funktioniert:
> 
> ....fährt ganz schön - aber leider war das wohl erstmal die letzte Runde. Beim Gabelwechsel
> hab ich das hier gefunden:



Ein schönes Radl, Thomas, aber der Riss ist stattlich. Bekommt man solch einen Schaden in den Griff?


----------



## Thomas Sommer (23. Juni 2017)

Mit neuem Lenkkopf einschweißen auf jeden Fall.
Ich stelle mir aber erstmal eine Bastellösung vor - das Rad war sehr billig und soll es auch bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberrücken (23. Juni 2017)

Springst du eigentlich mit deinen Rädern oder machst du Drops mit denen Thomas?


----------



## caemis (23. Juni 2017)

Thomas Sommer schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir aber erstmal eine Bastellösung vor


Ich kann mir gerade keine haltbare Bastellösung vorstellen!? Davon abgesehen: mein Beileid natürlich


----------



## egmont (23. Juni 2017)

straylight23 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 617176
> Ich habe es nicht übers Herz gebracht es zu zerpflücken. Es fährt einfach zu schön so. Dann muss ich fürs Rocky halt noch weiter nach Teilen suchen



Nicht zerpflücken; das ist so ein schöner Alltagsaufbau inkl. tollem Rahmen/Lack dem man den Spaß sofort ansieht.
Das würd` ich höchstens jemandem kmpl. verkaufen, der das auch kmpl. zu würdigen weiß.
Machs nicht zu teuer; dann findet sich sicher auch ein Liebhaber und deine Mühen waren nicht umsonst. Gelegentlich kreuzt einer meiner alten Frei-Schnauze Aufbauten den Weg; was ist gegen Herz schon Mammon...  

Mit dem Haifisch-Stratos steh` ich derzeit vor der exakt gleichen Herausforderung. 
Aber Zerpflücken: Nimmer!


----------



## straylight23 (23. Juni 2017)

Keine Sorge. Das hast Du falsch verstanden. Ich hatte es gekauft, um es zwecks Ersatzteilgewinnung zu zerpflücken. Nun bin ich es einmal gefahren und finde es viel zu Schade für diesen Zweck. Deshalb *behalte* ich es einfach so wie es ist


----------



## Ianus (23. Juni 2017)

Nach sehr sehr langer Zeit das 96er Team aus seinem Dornröschenschlaf erwachen lassen. Die verschlissene Dura-Ace Kassette durch eine neue 9-fach Ultegra samt neuer Kette, den NOS-LRS durch den DT-Hügi/Rigida CSS Touren-LRS ersetzt. Ansonsten läuft das Teil wie ein Uhrwerk. 

Im Wald läßt es sich einigermaßen aushalten.


----------



## Brainman (23. Juni 2017)

caemis schrieb:


> Ich kann mir gerade keine haltbare Bastellösung vorstellen!? Davon abgesehen: mein Beileid natürlich


Schlauchschelle ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## egmont (23. Juni 2017)

Thomas Sommer schrieb:


> Mit neuem Lenkkopf einschweißen auf jeden Fall.
> Ich stelle mir aber erstmal eine Bastellösung vor - das Rad war sehr billig und soll es auch bleiben.



Wobei es sich beim Edge doch um einen Easton-Rahmen handelt !?
Mal so einfach das kmpl. Rohr neu einschweißen ist da nich...

Toi toi toi!

@Thomas Sommer : Klar kann man das `auch` schweißen. Aber ein ganzes Easton-Steuerrohr zu erneuern (wie in Deinem Link w.o. ), dürfte selbst einige Alu-Schweißspezialisten überfordern. Und so einen benötigst Du in jedem Fall.  Ich glaube nicht, dass sich das für den Rahmen lohnt.
Sorry fürs Tacheles.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (23. Juni 2017)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Springst du eigentlich mit deinen Rädern oder machst du Drops mit denen Thomas?


Wenn es sich ergiebt ja, hierzulande aber eher selten.
Aber mit diesem bin ich erst zweimal gefahren - das war ich nicht!!

...falls es eine Bastellösung giebt werde  ich die hier vorstellen.

@ egmont: Easton kann man gar nicht rep.schweißen? Wie hat es
der Hersteller geschweißt?


----------



## AxelF1977 (23. Juni 2017)

Thomas Sommer schrieb:


> ....fährt ganz schön - aber leider war das wohl erstmal die letzte Runde. Beim Gabelwechsel
> hab ich das hier gefunden:



Lies Dir mal das ganze Thema durch, ab hier wird es sehr interessant:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/the-answer-is-hardtail.690775/page-3#post-12890543

Mach am besten dazu mal ein eigenes Thema auf. Sonst sülzen wir hier den Faden zu


----------



## Thomas Sommer (23. Juni 2017)

AxelF1977 schrieb:


> ...ab hier wird es sehr interessant:
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/the-answer-is-hardtail.690775/page-3#post-12890543


Ja genau - sowas in der Art...


----------



## noka78 (29. Juni 2017)

Das Wetter ist zwar momentan gar nicht schön - daher ein Foto vom letzten trockenen dropbar-offroad-ride !


----------



## warsaw (29. Juni 2017)

Heute die erste Probefahrt nach Umbau und eine kleine Fotorunde


----------



## Spezi66 (2. Juli 2017)

Hermann Piecq Allee


----------



## Silberrücken (2. Juli 2017)

Dann bist du der Tour ja sozusagen entgegen gefahren .......


----------



## BontragerTom (2. Juli 2017)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 620667
> 
> Hermann Piecq Allee



Wir waren gestern in der verbotenen Stadt 







Tour de France ist echt ein Erlebnis! 
Gänsehautgarantie inklu.
Grüsse


----------



## BontragerTom (2. Juli 2017)

Brainman schrieb:


> Schlauchschelle ???



Fast.
Man kann sich auch Stahl-oder Aluringe auf Passung  drehen lassen, diese erhitzen und die auf das Schaftrohr oben und unten "drücken". 
Hat ein Kumpel bei seinem Manitou gemacht. 
Das hält. Den Riss solltest du eine Bohrung am Ende "stoppen", jedenfalls wenn du damit weiter fährst. 
Grüsse



straylight23 schrieb:


> Keine Sorge. Das hast Du falsch verstanden. Ich hatte es gekauft, um es zwecks Ersatzteilgewinnung zu zerpflücken. Nun bin ich es einmal gefahren und finde es viel zu Schade für diesen Zweck. Deshalb *behalte* ich es einfach so wie es ist


S.o.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (2. Juli 2017)

Dann sollten es schon St Ringe sein


----------



## Thias (3. Juli 2017)

Ich hab am Wochenende mit ein paar neuen Freunden eine "kleine" Runde am Blautopf gedreht. Nett wars!
Aber ich glaube, ich habe zugenommen... 




Ich war mit meinem Youngtimer unterwegs, um mich von der Masse abzuheben 
Ansonsten gab es nur noch ein Fatbike. Der Rest war langweiliger Einheitsbrei.




So viel Brei, da verschwammen bei manch einem schon die Farben.












Schön wars! Nur schade, dass so wenige von den Angekündigten tatsächlich auch gekommen sind.

(In meinem Album gibt es noch ein paar Bilder mehr, falls es wen interessiert)


----------



## Filosofem (3. Juli 2017)

Ich mache eigentlich lieber sowas und sowas; ohne Rad, für ne Woche oder zwei, dort wo mich die Erste Welt nicht nervt.

Dieses Jahr musste ich meinen Urlaub aber umplanen, weil mein Kompagnon abgesprungen ist und habe kurzfristig entschieden, mal diesen Berlin-Usedom-Radweg zu fahren. Von der Haustür soweit wie ich komme, abends mit dem Zug zurück; und am nächsten Tag von dort aus weiter. Keine Übernachtungen, kein Gepäck. Auf meiner 8,4-Kilo-Feile.





An der Biesenthaler Mühle war die erste Trinkpause





Am Wolletzsee (nördlich Joachimsthal) kam dann auch der Hunger





Tagesziel Pasewalk erreicht, was übrigens psychologisch günstig liegt. Aus Berlin raus wird Joachimsthal mit 40km Entfernung ausgewiesen; da wird man gerade warm. In Joachimsthal wird Prenzlau mit 50km angezeigt; das klingt schaffbar. Und in Prenzlau, nach fast 130km, ist Pasewalk wieder nur 30km weg. Gemütliche anderthalb Stunden? Die hängt man dann gerne noch ran.





Am nächsten Tag kam dann aber das. Und am Tag darauf nochmal. Und am Tag darauf nochmal. Also ging es erst gestern weiter. Den langweiligen Teil zwischen Pasewalk und Ueckermünde spare ich hier mal aus. Interessant wurde es...





... hier. Das Anklamer Stadtbruch war vor 20 Jahren noch ein Forst und wird jetzt wieder renaturiert. Die abertausenden toten Bäume sehen apokalyptisch aus.





Die Radwegschleife um Anklam habe ich abgekürzt und bin von Kamp nach Karnin über die Peene mit der Fähre.





Ich wollte nämlich die Hubbrücke Karnin mal näher sehen. Beeindruckend!





Auf Usedom geht der Radweg dann eine Weile am Haff entlang - was ein bisschen aussieht, als gäbe es zwei Horizonte.





Tja, und dann war ich plötzlich in Ahlbeck und es ging nicht mehr weiter. Und außerdem fing es direkt nach diesem Bild wieder an zu regnen.


----------



## fiveelements (3. Juli 2017)

Sehr schöne Schreibe, sehr schöne Landschaft und das Stevens 9.1.2, was auch ohne Zweifel ein sehr schönes Fahrrad ist.


----------



## Typ17 (3. Juli 2017)

Kurze Testrunde für's Bontrager!
Läuft! Funktioniert! Fährt geil!!!


----------



## ArSt (3. Juli 2017)

Wir waren heuer wieder ein paar Tage in Thüringen unterwegs:





Beste Grüße vom Jakob aus Berlin und Armin aus der Nähe von GAP.


----------



## BikingDevil (4. Juli 2017)

Rundtour...


 

 
Man beachte die Störche im Hintergrund.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (5. Juli 2017)

Eine Runde Proflex mal wieder...


----------



## StefanF. (5. Juli 2017)

....ja, hier ist es auch schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (6. Juli 2017)

Moin








Gruss
Markus


----------



## Thomas Sommer (7. Juli 2017)

Warm und schwül - da bleibt man am besten im Schatten


----------



## Radsatz (9. Juli 2017)

Schleswig Holstein von der Sonne verwöhnt,wir tun was für den Kohleausstieg


----------



## Quen (9. Juli 2017)




----------



## Thias (11. Juli 2017)

"Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl" 




Falscher Pfahl, dafür aber mit Abendsonne:


----------



## black-panther (12. Juli 2017)

Also falls dir das Oberrohr zu kurz ist: ich hätt noch 'n 160mm Syncros Prügel hier liegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thias (12. Juli 2017)

Witzigerweise stimmt es so ziemlich genau... 
Alles schön kurz und bequem...


..einen Rizer hab ich nicht durch den Vorbau bekommen
*duck und weg*


----------



## kalihalde (13. Juli 2017)

Hier geht gerade ein Rad vom Nachwuchs, weil die Wänster wie verrückt wachsen .





Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Thias (15. Juli 2017)

Und heute zwei Bilder zum Thema: "Ein Klein in seiner natürlichen Umgebung"


----------



## caemis (15. Juli 2017)

Thias schrieb:


> Und heute zwei Bilder zum Thema: "Ein Klein in seiner natürlichen Umgebung"


----------



## ice (15. Juli 2017)




----------



## MacB (15. Juli 2017)

Keine Eisdiele? [emoji16]


----------



## Brainman (15. Juli 2017)

Heist das jetzt das sich nur Zahnärzte ein Klein leisten können ?


----------



## Thias (15. Juli 2017)

Na, heutzutage nicht. 
Aber damals waren 10000DM eben viel. Und es gingen Gerüchte um, dass die meissten Kleins eher der Selbstdarstellung dienten.


----------



## synlos (15. Juli 2017)

Herrlich! Endlich mal wieder Zeit gehabt.


----------



## Radsatz (16. Juli 2017)

War das Wetter........nein beschi.......,  Nieselregen was solls ne 30 Km Runde muss sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (16. Juli 2017)

Aäääh Leute, hier ist der schön Wetter Thread und nicht der "ich muss auch bei Regen raus " Faden


----------



## Radsatz (16. Juli 2017)

Brainman schrieb:


> Aäääh Leute, hier ist der schön Wetter Thread und nicht der "ich muss auch bei Regen raus " Faden


 
Wenn ich was neues hab dann will ich auch damit fahren auch bei Regen
Tägliche Runde muss einfach sein bei mir


----------



## Thias (16. Juli 2017)

Heute im Abendlicht eine ordentiche Tour gemacht. Für meinen Zustand ziemlich viele Höhenmeter, dadurch aber auch ne gute Aussicht.






















Sorry für die Bilderflut, aber ich hatte Spass


----------



## Raze (16. Juli 2017)

@Thias 

Du bist den Jägerweg von Gönningen hochgefahren


----------



## Thias (16. Juli 2017)

Nicht ganz. Der Jägerweg kommt doch vorn raus, fast beim Parkplatz. Und beginnt irgendwo zwischen Gönningen und Bronnweiler? Glaube ich zumindest...
Dieser Weg, den ich gefahren bin, beginnt zwischen Bronnweiler und Öschingen an der Landstrasse. Und kommt am hintersten Ende der Rosswiese raus.
Ich bin da schon ein paar mal hoch. Aber heute nur ein Stück am Anfang. Mit dem Rad wäre ich auch nicht hochgekommen. Stattdessen bin ich den "leichten" Weg hintenrum am Öschinger Freibad vorbei gefahren.  Und den Wanderweg dann wieder runter.
Ich bin den zuletzt nur noch mit Fullie gefahren. Mit dem Klein und 3cm Pace vorn eine ganz andere Herausforderung, muss ich sagen...


----------



## Raze (16. Juli 2017)

Wenn Du beim Gönninger Schützenhaus auf der alten Roßbergsteige nach der langen Linkskurve auf den Schotterweg abbiegst und Richtung Öschingen fährst, kommst Du, bevor es wieder leicht nach unten geht, zum Einstieg in den Jägerweg. Der Jägerweg kommt an der Schranke (war bei Dir offen) raus, wenn Du den Fahrweg zum Turm verlässt und die Wiese nach hinten fährst und führt dann weiter hoch zum Turm.

Ich wollte Dir gerade den Tipp für die Abfahrt am Ende dieser Wiese geben, aber die kennst Du ja bereits. Da zeigt sich, ob der Zahnarzt die Kronen gut installiert hat. Wir hätten uns heute fast getroffen, ich war mit dem Kurzen im Öschinger Freibad


----------



## Thias (17. Juli 2017)

Stimmt, jetzt wo du es sagst, sehe ich auch den Einstieg zum "Jägersteig-Downhill" auf dem Bild mit der Schranke.

Beim Runterfahren meines Weges hat sich übrigens der Steuersatz gelockert. Da liegst du mit den Plomben also schon richtig.
Ich hatte aber auch zwei so Junge mit ihren "twentyniner" Fullys vor mir. Ich hab sie vorgelassen, weil sie so professionell aussahen.
Protektoren, Helme, Schoner, Federwege...
Und ich mit Karo-Shorts und 3cm Pace hinterher. Muss lustig ausgesehen haben.
Sie waren auch schneller auf den Wurzeln. Aber in den Kehren hab ich sie eingeholt. 
Oben haben sie blöd gekuckt. Unten noch mehr 
Ist schon witzig, wie blöd Mann wird, wenn Konkurrenz auftaucht. Normalerweise wäre ich da viel langsamer runter.


----------



## msony (17. Juli 2017)

Moin


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (17. Juli 2017)

msony schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 624942
> 
> Hugo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (17. Juli 2017)

Jupp
@Horster_Schwabe 
Markus

Veltins Arena
Berger See dann durch Buer
Halde Rungenberg
Amphitheater
Zollverein 
über Park Hallo zurück


----------



## Mathes66 (18. Juli 2017)

Gestern etwas Farbe ans Mülheimer Rheinufer gebracht.


----------



## synlos (18. Juli 2017)

Bewaldet...


----------



## Mr_Brown (20. Juli 2017)

...gestern nur ne kleine runde raus zu den skatern am wiesbadener hauptbahnhof. kurz danach kam ein gewitter  und es war trotzdem so eine tolle stimmung: einige inklusive mir haben diesen kleinen sommerregen einfach ausgesessen. passte auch zu der industrie-/skate-atmosphäre.


----------



## Radsatz (21. Juli 2017)

Schleswig Holstein wo adere Urlaub machen,von Sonne u Wind verwöhnt


----------



## Heikibike (22. Juli 2017)

Auf nach Hiddensee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (22. Juli 2017)

Durchwachsen heute - mit ein wenig Blutzoll.  Großes "Foto-Besteck" blieb heute zu Hause.


----------



## IHateRain (22. Juli 2017)

Sind das geile Griffe! Mein lieber Scholli


----------



## msony (23. Juli 2017)

Guten Tag


----------



## Dean76 (23. Juli 2017)

Die *DEAN *Brüder waren heute mal wieder unterwegs 


 

 



Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## stiggi (24. Juli 2017)

*
Hatten wir ein Glück mit dem Wetter!!!*
​Lange geplante Radtour mit meinem Sohn von Basel nach Mainz, den Rhein entlang. Hatte unsere Giant’s reisefertig umgebaut und die haben uns auch nicht im Stich gelassen. Keine Panne!
Zunächst ging es mit dem Zug von Braunschweig nach Basel. Und die Züge waren voll mit Rädern, das war beim Umsteigen jedesmal ne richtige Aktion die Räder wieder freizubekommen.





3x umsteigen, das war auch nicht so prickelnd mit dem Gewicht der Packtaschen. Ankunft am Nachmittag in Basel und dann erstmal mit den Rädern die Umgebung erkundet. Und da war doch tatsächlich ein Schwimmevent im Rhein. Dutzende von Schwimmern ließen sich in der Strömung stromabwärts treiben. Habe leider nicht herausbekommen unter welchem Motto die Veranstaltung stand. War auf jeden Fall kein Triathlon...





Dann noch ein kurzer Abstecher über die Dreiländerbrücke bei Weil auf die französische Seite und hier bekam mein Rad erstmal eine Abkühlung. Es waren 32°.





Dann ging es weiter nach Breisach mit Abstecher nach Colmar. Die Altstadt von Colmar strahlt eine tolle Atmosphäre aus, schon beeindruckend, aber auch touristisch total überlaufen.
Weiter dann nach Strasbourg am wunderschönen Canal du Rhone au Rhin entlang. Wirklich toller Radweg entlang des Kanals und die Kastanien hatten wegen der Trockenheit schon einiges an Laub abgeworfen. Sah fast ein wenig herbstlich aus.





Von Strasbourg ging es über Karlsruhe nach Mannheim und Ludwigshafen. Und dann in der Fußgängerzone von Ludwigshafen „der Bändiger der gehenden Räder“. Unglaublich, diese zusammengeschweißten Objekte, die sich tatsächlich, wenn auch sehr langsam allein bewegten.









Vom schönen Mainz ging es dann zurück nach Braunschweig mit dem Zug.

War eine tolle Tour. Insgesamt rund 550km in 6 Tagen bei herrlichem Wetter. Kann die Tour nur empfehlen.

Viele Grüße

Thomas​


----------



## Huelse (24. Juli 2017)

Heide gestern. Nass aber schön.


----------



## noka78 (24. Juli 2017)

Oh endlich bekommt man es mal zu sehen...ein D B M  aus 86? 

Danke, gern noch mehr davon


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (26. Juli 2017)

Familienurlaub an der Ostsee 

Dabei war dieses Jahr mal das Kuwahara Oncilla 





Brücke in Wolgast:





Im Hafen von Krummin:





Die Seebrücke von Koserow:





Der Weisse Leuchtturm von Swinemünde:





Grüsse Franky​


----------



## Thias (26. Juli 2017)

Schon klasse, was man mit einstellbarer Belichtungszeit für Effekte hin bekommt. Wenn man es darauf anlegt, verschwinden auch die vorbeigehenden Menschen, oder?


----------



## msony (26. Juli 2017)

Guten Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roots-Rider (28. Juli 2017)

Liebe Grüße aus Tirol ✌


----------



## Silberrücken (28. Juli 2017)

Wo isser, Karwendel?


----------



## Roots-Rider (28. Juli 2017)

Ne, Biberwier in der Nähe der Marienberg Alm.


----------



## Freefall79 (28. Juli 2017)

Feierabend-Stadtwaldründchen


----------



## kalihalde (28. Juli 2017)

Ostsee zwischen Wustrow und Ahrenshoop









Beste Urlaubsgrüße von
kalihalde


----------



## ExoDus (29. Juli 2017)

Endlich mal wieder ein schöner Abend in Berlin, gleich mal für den Sonnenuntergang aufs Tempelhofer Feld gefahren, ist ja um die Ecke.


----------



## msony (29. Juli 2017)

Abendstimmung


----------



## mubi (29. Juli 2017)

geiles bild aber das sieht mehr nach endzeitstimmung aus


----------



## msony (29. Juli 2017)

Ja Murat
Ich fand es ganz cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (29. Juli 2017)

Sterbender Arbeiterkiez


----------



## maxelsha (29. Juli 2017)

Heute mal mit Frau unterwegs
im Partnerlook


 
Axel


----------



## Radsatz (29. Juli 2017)

Ne überhaupt nicht schön in SH aber mit Bluemels kann man auch bei Schiet Wetter auf Tour gehen


----------



## maxelsha (29. Juli 2017)

Weil das Wetter heute so Schön war, habe ich gleich noch eine Schnelle Runde alleine gedreht mit meinen Lieblings Pacer


 
Axel


----------



## synlos (29. Juli 2017)

Tja, zu dem Zeitpunkt funktionierte noch alles...


----------



## stiggi (29. Juli 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich stelle hier mal einen Beitrag rein, der originär nicht so viel mit Classic Bikes zu tun hat. Da in den skurrilen Objekten mit Sicherheit aber auch Classic Teile verbaut wurden passt es doch schon irgendwie.

War mit meinem Sohn auf Tour (hatte hier schon berichtet) und in Ludwigshafen sahen wir in der Fußgängerzone einen mittelalterlich verkleideten Typen, der als Bändiger der gehenden Räder auftrat. In voller Montur bei deutlich über 30°….

Die Räder „gingen“ sehr langsam, aber eigenständig. Mit mittelalterlichen Tönen unterlegt gab der Bändiger Kommandos an seine gehenden Skulpturen. Ob sie darauf gehört haben weiß ich nicht ;-). Die Kettenräder drehten sich sehr langsam. Wahrscheinlich sind Antriebe unsichtbar in den Tretlagern verbaut.

Mir lässt das bis jetzt keine Ruhe, weil ich leider keine Gelegenheit hatte, mit dem Bändiger zu sprechen.

Kennt den einer von Euch und weiß vielleicht mehr dazu???

Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (31. Juli 2017)

Guten Abend


----------



## Spezi66 (31. Juli 2017)

Der Niederrhein ist nicht nur flach. Blick vom Spielkaulenberg Richtung Abraumhalde Garzweiler


----------



## noka78 (1. August 2017)




----------



## Radsatz (2. August 2017)

Sommerabend in Schleswig Holstein


----------



## Freefall79 (2. August 2017)

Feierabendründchen in den Taunus mit der weißen Unschuld :


----------



## synlos (6. August 2017)




----------



## AirTomac (6. August 2017)

Sent from my Siemens GigaSet using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Thias (6. August 2017)

Ein super Wetter, heute Abend! Ideal für eine kleine Runde vor dem Sonnenuntergang.


----------



## Horst Link (6. August 2017)

Hey Matze, die gleiche Bude hatte ich heute auch dabei...




Napoleonstein by ultrahorst, on Flickr


----------



## Thias (6. August 2017)

Klasse! Dein Aufbaufaden damals hatte mich zu meinem inspiriert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oneschnark (9. August 2017)

Philippe


----------



## Huelse (9. August 2017)

Am WE in der Böhmischen Schweiz.


----------



## IHateRain (9. August 2017)

Heute am Winterstein, Hessen.





Grüße
IHR


----------



## Mathes66 (9. August 2017)

Ostseeurlaub


----------



## black-panther (10. August 2017)

Huelse schrieb:


> Böhmischen Schweiz.


Da fahr ich heut Nachmittag noch hin 


Mathes66 schrieb:


> Ostsee


Und da übermorgen.

schöne Bilder.


----------



## msony (10. August 2017)

Shit Wetter


----------



## stiggi (12. August 2017)

Braunschweig Tour mit der Hannover Gruppe.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## maxelsha (13. August 2017)

Heute mit den Tiger an der Nagold im  Schwarzwald


 
Axel


----------



## synlos (13. August 2017)

Made for...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EiderAal87 (13. August 2017)

Sachsenwald, noch recht matschig vom Regen der letzten Tage.



Grüße


----------



## EiderAal87 (14. August 2017)

Heute ohne Matsch, dafür mit Ausblick!
So lässt sich ein Päuschen besonders genießen.














Grüße


----------



## Radsatz (14. August 2017)

EiderAal87 schrieb:


> Heute ohne Matsch, dafür mit Ausblick!
> So lässt sich ein Päuschen besonders genießen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 633498
> ...


 

Elbufer Blick auf die Harburger Berge ?


----------



## EiderAal87 (14. August 2017)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Elbufer Blick auf die Harburger Berge ?



Ja, genau.


----------



## wtb_rider (14. August 2017)

Agententreffen an der Glienicker Brücke.....geheime Übergabe eines nicht identifizierberen Objekts.
Hier ein Satelieten Bild des Tätermobils mit Komplizen.


----------



## Dean76 (14. August 2017)

Die "Pause" hat mir am besten gefallen

LG
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IHateRain (14. August 2017)

Genau


----------



## msony (16. August 2017)

Hi
mal ein schöner Tag


----------



## Quen (16. August 2017)




----------



## msony (17. August 2017)




----------



## Horster_Schwabe (17. August 2017)

wenn du Zeit hast - ich treff mich mit Simon gegen 18:30 auf der Buga @msony


----------



## msony (17. August 2017)

Oh
da bin icaber baff.
ich schaff das aber leider nicht


----------



## synlos (17. August 2017)

Ausgedehnt...


----------



## BikingDevil (19. August 2017)

Heimatgefilde...


----------



## mubi (19. August 2017)

ich war heut nach laaaanger zeit das  erste mal nach meiner knie-op wieder radfahren.

schon seltsames gefühl wenn das eine bein so gar keine kraft hat und das andere immer breiter wird.

kurze leichte runde um den schiersteiner hafen hier in wiesbaden mit vielen pausen:


----------



## Radsatz (19. August 2017)

Mubi geil so ne Bewegungsmaschine nach der Knie OP oder
Mein Zimmernachbar hat immer Schweißausbrüche bekommen wenn Schwester Petra mit dem Ding kam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiggi (19. August 2017)

mubi schrieb:


> ich war heut nach laaaanger zeit das  erste mal nach meiner knie-op wieder radfahren.
> 
> schon seltsames gefühl wenn das eine bein so gar keine kraft hat und das andere immer breiter wird.
> 
> ...


Hi Mubi, gute Besserung! Nächstes Jahr sind hoffentlich beide Beine wieder "gleich breit".
Grüße


----------



## mubi (19. August 2017)

@Radsatz liest sich ja fast wie ein folterinstrument. bei mir gab's nur physiotherapie. zum glück.

@stiggi danke. ja das hoffe ich auch. wichtiger ist mir allerdings, dass ich irgendwann keine schmerzen mehr habe.


----------



## kalihalde (20. August 2017)




----------



## Horster_Schwabe (20. August 2017)

Kleiner Ausflug à la Ruhrpott. Die letzte aktive Zeche Prosper Haniel, Skihalle Bottrop, Tetraeder auf der Halde mit food truck picknick... auf dem Rückweg dann noch ein Stopp bei Ente Lippens im Biergarten.

Die gesamte Runde sind übrigens knappe 20km. Der Pott rockt halt...


----------



## stiggi (20. August 2017)

Leider sind nach dem Hochwasser bei uns in der Braunschweiger Gegend noch nicht alle Wege wieder befahrbar. Und bei den anhaltenden Regenfällen wird das wohl auch noch einige Zeit so bleiben.
Heute war es aber längere Zeit schön, das musste genutzt werden...


----------



## opi13 (20. August 2017)

interessante Gabel, von welchem Hersteller ist die , wenn man fragen darf ? ( ti ? ) 

danke


----------



## stiggi (20. August 2017)

opi13 schrieb:


> interessante Gabel, von welchem Hersteller ist die , wenn man fragen darf ? ( ti ? )
> 
> danke


Ist eine Titan Gabel von Vigmos. Super steif mit einer Einbauhöhe von 420mm. Fährt sich traumhaft. Gewicht mit einem 300mm Schaftrohr 980Gramm.


----------



## Huelse (20. August 2017)

Böhmische Schweiz, heute.


----------



## wtb_rider (20. August 2017)

lässig....Fotos, Räder und natürlich Gegend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (21. August 2017)




----------



## ph0 (22. August 2017)

Samstag mit atzepenga, der ja bekanntlich nur noch - nennen wir es mal "semiklassisch"  -  unterwegs ist, 'ne dünnreifige 100er durchs Münsterland







und gestern 'ne grobstollige 75er durch die Haard gekurbelt.



























Sers,
ph0


----------



## MacB (22. August 2017)

ph0 schrieb:


> ... Münsterland...


he Jungs, wo habt ihr euch denn rumgetrieben? [emoji6]


----------



## synlos (22. August 2017)

...es war dreckig - irgendwo im Wald...


----------



## ph0 (23. August 2017)

MacB schrieb:


> he Jungs, wo habt ihr euch denn rumgetrieben? [emoji6]



Von Dortmund über Vinnum, Lüdinghausen, Hiddingsel, Nordkirchen, Herbern, wieder retour nach Dortmund ;-)
(Die große Runde die ich ansonsten fahre geht dann zusätzlich noch über Münster, Schapdetten, Longinusturm und Havixbeck ...)


----------



## Horst Link (23. August 2017)

Wieder mit dem Rosa Geschoss unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikingDevil (24. August 2017)

Abendrunde


----------



## BikingDevil (26. August 2017)

Heute bei Tageslicht und nicht allein...


----------



## Radsatz (26. August 2017)

War mal kurz schaun was meine Öko Steaks machen


----------



## Mathes66 (26. August 2017)

Heute auch mal mit 28" unterwegs


----------



## mubi (26. August 2017)

die ratten sind ja scharf


----------



## maxelsha (27. August 2017)

H
eute mal das schöne Heidelberg unsicher gemacht


----------



## synlos (30. August 2017)

The American tested. Mir zu klein, aber dafür wars nicht geholt worden. Die Gäste dürfen sich freuen. 
Der Avocet macht Laune!


----------



## IHateRain (31. August 2017)

Gestern war eine Tour geplant; ca. 45Km  Nach 27Km...





ließ ich mich dann doch shutteln  

Grüße
IHR


----------



## Linipupini (31. August 2017)

IHateRain schrieb:


> Gestern war eine Tour geplant; ca. 45Km  Nach 27Km...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Autsch!!! das gute KLEIN, da geht es hin. Ermüdungsbruch?


----------



## IHateRain (31. August 2017)

Der Schaltwerksbolzen ist gerissen, nicht das Klein  Den Rest bekomme ich schon wieder aus dem Schaltauge, ein anderer RD wieder dran und gut ist´s vorerst. Zumidest lautet so der Plan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (31. August 2017)

Kleine Nachlese vom letzten Wochenende im Harz.













Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## ceo (31. August 2017)

heimaturlaub – rostocker heide fetzt immer wieder und mein rad hat schon gewartet


----------



## Huelse (31. August 2017)

IHateRain schrieb:


> Gestern war eine Tour geplant; ca. 45Km  Nach 27Km...ließ ich mich dann doch shutteln
> Grüße
> IHR


 


Paul SW am Klein abgerissen .. seh es grad oben. Schade.


----------



## black-panther (31. August 2017)

Huelse schrieb:


> Paul SW am Klein abgerissen??


Jawoll 


IHateRain schrieb:


> Der Schaltwerksbolzen ist gerissen, nicht das Klein  Den Rest bekomme ich schon wieder aus dem Schaltauge, ein anderer RD wieder dran und gut ist´s vorerst. Zumidest lautet so der Plan



Micha, neuen Bolzen geht nicht?


----------



## Mr_Brown (31. August 2017)

IHateRain schrieb:


> ließ ich mich dann doch shutteln


oh nein! was ist denn da schönes kaputtgegangen?


----------



## Mr_Brown (31. August 2017)

..ein yeti?


----------



## Mr_Brown (31. August 2017)

...ähm...habe jetzt erst den weiteren verlauf gesehen und ziehe meine frage zurück - verbunden mit den herzlichsten beileidwünschen.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (1. September 2017)

Mal wieder unseren höchsten "Berg"  besucht


----------



## synlos (3. September 2017)

Ach ja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thias (4. September 2017)

Ich hab am Freitag eine _echte_ Retro-tour am Gardasee gemacht. Die grosse Tremalzo Runde.
-Olles Rad (Ibis)
-keine Kamera
-kein Handy
-keine Karte
-kein Helm



Also keine Beweisfotos. Aber es war mal wieder super geil. Wolken und ab und an Niesel beim Aufstieg, dann Sonne und super Fernsicht bis zum Abend. Es waren diesmal viel mehr ebikes unterwegs als vor 2 Jahren. Aber die waren runterzus auch nicht schneller als ich. Im Gegentum. Und das, obwohl ich mangels Helm recht konservativ unterwegs war. Runterzus Vorsprung reingefahren, an der nächsten Steigung eingeholt worden. Aber so ergaben sich ein paar nette Gespräche. (Oh, was ist denn das für ein Rad? 20 Jahre alt? Echt?...)
Zumindest bis Einem nach dem Anderen die Akkus leer gegangen sind. Dann warn se weg 

Gruss
Matthias (der einfach mal alles im Zelt vergessen hat, morgens um 5:30)


----------



## Horst Link (4. September 2017)

Unterwegs in den Kernbergen


----------



## stiggi (4. September 2017)

Letztes Wochenende in Würzburg. Trotz schauerlicher Wettervorhersage war es trocken und einigermaßen warm.
Hat viel Spaß gemacht den Bike Highway zwischen Würzburg und Ochsenfurt zu fahren.


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (5. September 2017)

stiggi schrieb:


> Letztes Wochenende in Würzburg...



wir sind oft früher auf der Mauer von Marienberg gesessen und haben bierschlürfend abends auf die Stadt geguckt


----------



## straylight23 (5. September 2017)

Gestern am Fichtelsee


----------



## msony (5. September 2017)

Hallo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxelsha (5. September 2017)

Heute am Ober Rhein in der Nähe von Karlsruhe


 

 

 
Axel


----------



## BontragerTom (6. September 2017)

Thias schrieb:


> Ich hab am Freitag eine _echte_ Retro-tour am Gardasee gemacht. Die grosse Tremalzo Runde.
> -Olles Rad (Ibis)
> -keine Kamera
> -kein Handy
> ...



Och, Bilder dazu kann ich liefern.. 
















Mittlerweile auch schon wieder fast einen Monat her 

Aber ja, geil war's..
LG Tom


----------



## kingmoe (8. September 2017)

straylight23 schrieb:


> Gestern am Fichtelsee



Oh, da bin ich jeden Sommer für eine Woche.
Leider finde ich auf die Schnelle die Bilder mit U-Brake-Zaskar und Kona Hei Hei nicht, so muss ein olles Fullyfoto herhalten: Standort schräg gegenüber von deinem Foto.


----------



## synlos (10. September 2017)

Verfahrende Sache...


----------



## straylight23 (11. September 2017)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Oh, da bin ich jeden Sommer für eine Woche.
> Leider finde ich auf die Schnelle die Bilder mit U-Brake-Zaskar und Kona Hei Hei nicht, so muss ein olles Fullyfoto herhalten: Standort schräg gegenüber von deinem Foto.


Ja, das ist schon echt hübsch dort... Ich werde hoffentlich bald (Frühjahr?) mal wieder kommen. Hast Du die 20 Gipfel Tour schon gemacht? Klingt spannend


----------



## kalihalde (12. September 2017)




----------



## ceo (12. September 2017)

am wochenende trafen sich zwei 93er zaskars am rhein


----------



## maxelsha (12. September 2017)

Heute mit Tiger und Frau unterwegs,
In der Nähe von Pforzheim


 


Axel


----------



## BikingDevil (16. September 2017)

Expogelände Hannover


----------



## wtb_rider (17. September 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dean76 (17. September 2017)

Sehr schönes Bild Kay!

Sven und ich haben heute Mittag auch noch ne kleine Runde gedreht



LG
Andre


----------



## wtb_rider (17. September 2017)

hab noch n paar, aber die sond nicht so hübsch, egal is ja ne Galerie


----------



## msony (17. September 2017)

Das erste ist genial Kay.
Das Licht ,die Bäume-Top.


----------



## Ianus (17. September 2017)

Auch mal wieder frische Luft...


----------



## msony (18. September 2017)

Hallo
Wetter ist ba ba.








Guten Wochenstart
Markus


----------



## EiderAal87 (18. September 2017)

Geil, die Layher-Brücke in GE, oder?


----------



## msony (18. September 2017)

Ja genau


----------



## caemis (18. September 2017)

Ankunft auf Rügen: Mittwoch Abend am Bahnhof Bergen. Es ist dunkel, obwohl noch nicht mal 20 Uhr. Der Wind bläst mit Stärke 8 und der Weg von Bergen zu unserer Unterkunft sagt 5 km auf der Landstraße voraus. Noch kurz einkaufen und dann gehts los - ungemütlich und nass. Für die Kinder überhaupt nicht lustig. Ein paar hundert Meter die Landstraße hoch und ich werde durch eine starke Böe und einem vorbeirasenden Feuerwehrwagen samt Kinderanhänger von der Straße gedrückt. 

Niemanden war was passiert, aber wir entschlossen uns den Fußweg über einen Acker anzutreten - weit weg von den Meterlangen Ästen die hin und wieder im Scheinwerferlicht der Autos am Straßenrand sichtbar wurden. Irgendwann war das Ziel erreicht und wir bekamen einen trockenen Schuppen für den Anhänger und die Räder. Puhhh, das erste Abenteuer war geschafft.

Am zweiten Tag: schlechtes Wetter und nur eine kleine Einkaufsrunde - diesmal auf dem neu "entdeckten" Radweg - vielleicht 1 km von der Landstraße entfernt und geschützt um den Nonnensee herum... Das eine Rad vom Anhänger machte sich durch ein beständiges geklacker bemerkbar; nun gut, nervte zwar aber war weiter nicht tragisch - dachte ich. 

Tag 3 - das Wetter ist viel besser und wir machen uns auf den Weg zum Großen Jasmunder Bodden - Fahrradwege scheinen auf dem Teil der Insel ein Fremdwort zu sein und so führt der Weg wiederum über eine Landstraße häufig bergauf und bergab - die letzte Abfahrt machte deutlich: das Hinterrad macht eine Weiterfahrt unmöglich.

In leichter Fahrt und viel Geschiebe vom Bodden nach Bergen und dort den nächsten Radladen suchen. Diagnose: eines der Lager war nicht mehr existent... Also war Laufen angesagt und natürlich über Alternativen nachdenken. Der Radverleih in der Nähe schaffte Ablösung für den Transport - eine alte Mühle aus feinem Stahlgeröhr - aber die Laufruhe und die Bauart - viel besser als bei Chariot 

Der vierte Tag bereitete das nächste Abenteuer - von Lietzow nach Mukran - eigentlich nur ein paar Kilometer und ein in die Karte gezeichneter Weg, der sich schnell als hammergeiler Singletrail rausstellen sollte. Aber mit Kindern im Anhänger unmöglich zu fahren - also Wandern (und nicht umsonst heißt der Pfad Pilgerweg ) - für meinen Sohn die blanke Hölle und "Aber nicht in den Wald" wurde für den Rest des Urlaubs die Bedingung für unsere Ausflüge 

Zwischen Mukran und Binz: fein asphaltierter Radweg mit Aussicht auf Prora und schließlich Binz, wo Angie am Vormittag zum Wahlgespräch geladen hatte  ... Die Ostsee ist verdammt kalt .

Der Rest der Zeit ging bei gutem Wetter und viel Bahngefahre vorüber, nur die Rückführung des defekten Chariots stand noch bevor. Mein Fazit: eine absolute Fehlkonstruktion .

Nun sind wir wieder zu Hause und die Kinder freuen sich über die Annehmlichkeiten westlicher Zivilisation mit schwedischem Film aus den 60ern.

 Tschüß, bis bald und einen schönen Abend


----------



## kalihalde (18. September 2017)

caemis schrieb:


> ... schließlich Binz, wo Angie am Vormittag zum Wahlgespräch geladen hatte  ...



... und bei uns werden schon Straßen nach ihr benannt 





Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarloDiamant (18. September 2017)

Moin Hagen, 

willst Du damit  auf "Schwarz-Gelb" hindeuten?


----------



## kalihalde (18. September 2017)

CarloDiamant schrieb:


> Moin Hagen,
> 
> willst Du damit  auf "Schwarz-Gelb" hindeuten?



Die Wand ist rot.


----------



## msony (20. September 2017)




----------



## flott.weg (20. September 2017)

schönes wetter geht anders. aber drei runden auf der bahn ist härter als 30km im wald. for sure.....
mein schauff pythoon 24" cruiser am limit.














p.s. beim letzteren hatte der fillius die knipse in der hand. 

so. jetzt ausgiebiges stretching und ab in die wanne.

grüße jan


----------



## Ianus (23. September 2017)

Herrliches Wetter...


----------



## msony (24. September 2017)

Schönen Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (26. September 2017)

Hallo
Wattenscheider Alpen(eigentlich Gelsenkirchen).







Gruss
Markus


----------



## ArSt (26. September 2017)

msony schrieb:


> Wattenscheider Alpen


Wow, mit Bergseen! 
Hab' ich auch, Seebensee hinter der Zugspitze:


 

 
Die Fotos sind allerdings nicht von heuer, da wären die Bilder mehr grau in grau.
Noch mehr davon: https://www.google.de/search?q=seeb...sAQIRg&biw=1920&bih=1073#imgrc=G6rWHqFcQqEvSM:
Liebe Grüße, Armin.


----------



## msony (26. September 2017)

Du bist voll gemein Armin.


----------



## ArSt (27. September 2017)

msony schrieb:


> Du bist voll gemein ...


Nö, Standortvorteil!
Ich fahr dafür aber auch jeden Tag 160km in die große Stadt und zurück.


----------



## mubi (27. September 2017)

ArSt schrieb:


> [...] Ich fahr dafür aber auch jeden Tag 160km in die große Stadt und zurück.



mit dem rad?


----------



## black-panther (27. September 2017)

mubi schrieb:


> mit dem rad?



nicht schlecht


----------



## msony (28. September 2017)

Mahlzeit


----------



## Radsatz (29. September 2017)

In SH scheint immer die Sonne


----------



## Ianus (1. Oktober 2017)

Mit dem Sohnemann unterwegs....


----------



## Ianus (3. Oktober 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiggi (3. Oktober 2017)

Kurbel a la Ben Hur ..... fürs Eigen-Tackling


----------



## msony (12. Oktober 2017)

Hallo


----------



## BikingDevil (12. Oktober 2017)

Indian Summer


----------



## BikingDevil (14. Oktober 2017)

Indian summer II


----------



## Spezi66 (15. Oktober 2017)

Schön wars bei uns


----------



## Typ17 (15. Oktober 2017)

Perfektes Wetter!


----------



## caemis (16. Oktober 2017)

Typ17 schrieb:


> Perfektes Wetter!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 654178


Ein sehr schönes Bild


----------



## ceo (16. Oktober 2017)

gestern war ein großartiger sommertag.


----------



## Radsatz (16. Oktober 2017)

Die Schatten werden immer länger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (16. Oktober 2017)

Langsam wird es bunt


----------



## synlos (16. Oktober 2017)

msony schrieb:


> Langsam wird es bunt


YO, haste Recht!


----------



## SentaB (16. Oktober 2017)

Fichtelgebirge....


----------



## black-panther (16. Oktober 2017)

geiles Foto!


----------



## Roots-Rider (17. Oktober 2017)

Kurze Ausfahrt und Einkauf beim Erzeuger.


----------



## msony (17. Oktober 2017)

Komisches Wetter aber irgendwie doch cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (17. Oktober 2017)

Sieht aus wie Smog im Pott


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (17. Oktober 2017)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie Smog im Pott



das ist Hochnebel, Gerd.

Wasn das für ne Köttelbecke, @msony ?


----------



## msony (17. Oktober 2017)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie Smog im Pott





Horster_Schwabe schrieb:


> das ist Hochnebel, Gerd.
> 
> Weder noch.Das ist Sand aus der Sahara,deshalb wurde es heute nicht richtig hell.
> 
> Wasn das für ne Köttelbecke, @msony ?


 
Das war schon kristallklares Wasser drin Markus,Stichwort Renaturierung Emscher.
Die Köttelbecke liegt irgendwo zwischen Bochum Hamme und Bochum Hordel in einen Waldgebiet.


----------



## OpticalFlow (17. Oktober 2017)

Heute morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit. 






Da die Handyknipse nicht genug Dynamikumfang hat sieht man nicht den Ausblick über Kraichgau und Neckartal (mit Nebel im Tal)


----------



## IHateRain (18. Oktober 2017)

Super Sonnenuntergangsrunde heute 





Die nun montierten Grafton SC´s passen super und funktionieren 1a 

Grüße
IHR


----------



## wtb_rider (18. Oktober 2017)

starkes Rad,...


----------



## mauricer (19. Oktober 2017)

Das ist echt schön.


----------



## msony (19. Oktober 2017)

Schön und bunt


----------



## ExoDus (20. Oktober 2017)

Auf 16:9 schneiden, dann kommt es bestimmt noch besser rüber.


----------



## Huelse (21. Oktober 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm95 (21. Oktober 2017)




----------



## stiggi (22. Oktober 2017)

Im Herbst nehme ich immer gern meine Allzweckwaffe - ein Giant Track. Das ist unverwüstlich!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (22. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab heute auch mal wieder etwas Klassisches für meine Entspannungsrunde aus dem Keller gezogen ;-)





Der Schönheider Vorstau der Talsperre Eibenstock. 





Grüße Franky ​


----------



## msony (22. Oktober 2017)

Schön Frank
Ach-und bleibe und bitte erhalten!!

"Ein Forum lebt von den Mitgliedern, die sich mit ihrer Erfahrung einbringen." NE

Sonst geht es hier bald echt unter.


----------



## msony (23. Oktober 2017)

Hallo









So richtig bunt will es noch nicht werden.
Gruss
Markus


----------



## msony (26. Oktober 2017)




----------



## msony (29. Oktober 2017)

Hallo
Ziemlich stürmisch heute.





Gruss
Markus


----------



## stiggi (29. Oktober 2017)

Zum ersten Mal wieder mit Handschuhen.


----------



## Radsatz (29. Oktober 2017)

musst aber ganz schön gezittert haben beim auslösen der Knipse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiggi (29. Oktober 2017)

Radsatz schrieb:


> musst aber ganz schön gezittert haben beim auslösen der Knipse


Hast recht, war etwas unscharf. Hatte aber ein zweites Foto gemacht und die Bilder getauscht.


----------



## grembel (29. Oktober 2017)

msony schrieb:


> Ziemlich stürmisch heute.




 
jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 
mfg stephan


----------



## msony (29. Oktober 2017)

grembel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 659117
> jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> mfg stephan


KRASS !!


----------



## grembel (29. Oktober 2017)

Ja, es gab aber auch Opfer zu beklagen. 


 
Ein Schweinswal, sieht man hier auch nicht alle Tage. 
mfg stephan


----------



## Silberrücken (29. Oktober 2017)

es sind aber deutliche Hai-Bissspuren am Kadaver erkennbar.......!


----------



## grembel (29. Oktober 2017)

Ja, so sind wir Ossis nun mal. 
mfg stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (30. Oktober 2017)

Laubfrösche on Tour


----------



## fiveelements (30. Oktober 2017)

Das ist doch nicht etwa Bitburger auf der Bank?


----------



## msony (30. Oktober 2017)

Doch


----------



## msony (30. Oktober 2017)




----------



## Radsatz (30. Oktober 2017)

Blubberwasser wa


----------



## msony (30. Oktober 2017)

Jo,für die Frauen da Morgen ja dieses blöde Helloween Fest ist.


----------



## stiggi (30. Oktober 2017)

Die Tour am heutigen Tag hatte glänzende Momente....


----------



## Ianus (31. Oktober 2017)




----------



## Thomas Sommer (1. November 2017)




----------



## Thias (1. November 2017)

Das erinnert mich an die Pommologie in RT...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas Sommer (1. November 2017)

Das ist bei Arnheim, eine Art begehbare Riesenhecke


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (3. November 2017)

Schönes WE!


----------



## planist (4. November 2017)




----------



## ceo (6. November 2017)

war heute unterwegs mit @miles2014 war sehr schön, plötzlich aber recht nass...


----------



## Raze (6. November 2017)

Thias schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an die Pommologie in RT...



Ich schaue mir hier sehr gerne die schönen Bilder an. Gerade mit dem Herbstlaub kommt es oft vor, dass mir die abgelichteten Wege sehr bekannt vorkommen. Wenn ich dann auf den Wohnort des Photographen schaue, verwerfe ich den Gedanken wieder.

Den Weg @Thias, den Du meist, bin ich sicher schon 10000mal durch die "Pomo " gelaufen...


----------



## msony (9. November 2017)

Moin


----------



## Dean76 (12. November 2017)

Heute mal ne kleine Runde mit Sven geradelt



 

Schön wars 
Also schön kalt

Und ich bin doch tatsächlich noch in den Regen gekommen?


 
LG
Andre


----------



## pacechris (12. November 2017)

nein, war es nicht.....


----------



## planist (12. November 2017)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Heute mal ne kleine Runde mit Sven geradelt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 664164
> 
> ...



@Dean76

Was ist das denn beim Dean für ein Bremszuggenhalter-Noodle-Aufsatz den man im Winkel verändern kann?
Smoke hinten und vorne?? Die Kombi habe ich auch bei meinem Rossin (Smoke lite hinten und vorne) - aber durch das quer verlaufende Profil "rappelt" das auf Asphalt extrem. Wenn die nicht original dabei gewesen wären und ich es ich es mir aussuchen könnte würde ich andere nehmen.

Gibt mehr Fotos vom Grove?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (12. November 2017)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Und ich bin doch tatsächlich noch in den Regen gekommen?



Bass uff mit Roschd!


----------



## Dean76 (12. November 2017)

planist schrieb:


> @Dean76
> 
> Was ist das denn beim Dean für ein Bremszuggenhalter-Noodle-Aufsatz den man im Winkel verändern kann?
> Smoke hinten und vorne?? Die Kombi habe ich auch bei meinem Rossin (Smoke lite hinten und vorne) - aber durch das quer verlaufende Profil "rappelt" das auf Asphalt extrem. Wenn die nicht original dabei gewesen wären und ich es ich es mir aussuchen könnte würde ich andere nehmen.
> ...



Der Bremszuggegenhalter war so
Die Noodle ist einzeln und deshalb auch drehbar
Smoke hinten und vorne gab es früher ja erst einmal nur so
Der Dart kam ja erst später.
MTB muss rappeln
Ne! Aber im Ernst, ich merke da nichts negatives

Ein Grove Foto habe ich noch


 

LG
Andre


----------



## wtb_rider (12. November 2017)

die Gabel in dem Rad is hammer


----------



## Mr_Brown (14. November 2017)

...mittagspause mit meinem stratos, das ich zur zeit nicht unterm hintern wegbekomme.


----------



## mubi (14. November 2017)

darf man im kurpark überhaupt fahren?
ich hab da lieber immer geschoben - vor angst mir könnte so'n gehstock entgegenfliegen.


----------



## planist (14. November 2017)

Mr_Brown schrieb:


> ...mittagspause mit meinem stratos, das ich zur zeit nicht unterm hintern wegbekomme.
> Anhang anzeigen 664849



@Mr_Brown 
ich hab es letztens auch beobachtet...das war echt ein Ebay Schnäppchen!

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Brown (14. November 2017)

@mubi im unteren teil schon - also im "wilhelmstraßenteil". und wer nen gehstock oder rollator wirft, kriegt ne taube zurückgeworfen.  
@planist vielen dank! ich habe mir auch ein loch in den bauch gefreut. hätte nicht gedacht, daß das mit mir und nem stratos nochmal hinhaut (ist quasi mein liebelings-rm) und das einzige rad von mir, das nicht aus taiwan ist.


----------



## caemis (15. November 2017)

Nun, schönes Wetter geht anders...








... Spaß hatte ich trotzdem​


----------



## msony (17. November 2017)

Herrliches Wetter


----------



## caemis (18. November 2017)

Heute mal wieder mit den Kindern unterwegs - auch mit Anhänger hat der Grunewald noch einiges zu bieten  Und die Kinder haben endlich mal wieder Mittagschlaf gemacht . 





Schönes Wochenende! Und morgen gehts gleich nochmal hin  -vielleicht sieht man sich ja!


----------



## Thias (19. November 2017)

Ich habs heute tatächlich auch mal wieder raus geschafft. Das Wetter war so lala, kalt, feucht, aber wenigstens kein Regen. Nach 20km wars schon fast dunkel und ich musste heim. Ich sollte mir dringend eine Leuchte ans Rad machen...













Ich bin schon wieder genervt vom Winter, dabei hat der noch gar nicht angefangen 

Trotzdem hat die Ausfahrt Spass gemacht. Einfach mal strampeln und schwitzen. Keiner will was, keiner quengelnden Gören - herrlich.


----------



## BontragerTom (19. November 2017)

ceo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 661792
> war heute unterwegs mit @miles2014 war sehr schön, plötzlich aber recht nass...



Schon etwas her, aber ist das in Brühl? 
Villeseen? Da wollt ich eigentlich im Herbst auch mal hin, um unseren heimischen "Indian Summer" zu erleben..
Grüsse


----------



## ceo (21. November 2017)

ja villeseen stimmt. indian summer ist wohl aber nicht mehr lange


----------



## msony (22. November 2017)




----------



## Spezi66 (22. November 2017)

Schönes Wetter, also hab ich nach der Arbeit auch eine erste kurze Testrunde gedreht


----------



## Radsatz (22. November 2017)

Schönes 28 " Rad aber man kann auf dem Bild so gut wie nix erkennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxxT (22. November 2017)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Schönes 28 " Rad aber man kann auf dem Bild so gut wie nix erkennen


super übel handy bild^^
hier wars,fast schwül warm,waschküchenmässig...


----------



## Spezi66 (22. November 2017)

Anscheinend macht das neue Handy je nach Tagesform mal gute Fotos, andere sind dann wieder unterirdisch.



 
Die Lenkerposition mal bitte ignorieren, muß alles noch ein wenig eingestellt oder vielleicht auch geändert werden.


----------



## Radsatz (22. November 2017)

Eijajei Lecker mit HS 77  Bremshebel und Firmtech Bremsen ,aber die Kotflügelstreben noch kürzen


----------



## Spezi66 (22. November 2017)

Ja, kommt alles noch. Sind übrigens HS66, HS77 ist die Rennradversion.


----------



## caemis (24. November 2017)

Heute morgen auf dem Weg ins Büro wollte ich mal meine neues Objektiv ausprobieren: ein Rokkor Weitwinkel (28mm 1:3,5)  Baujahr so ca. 1980


----------



## kalihalde (24. November 2017)

Ist das am Nordbahnhof?


----------



## caemis (24. November 2017)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Ist das am Nordbahnhof?


Ja! Ist sehr schön da geworden in den letzten Jahren


----------



## kalihalde (24. November 2017)

caemis schrieb:


> Ja! Ist sehr schön da geworden in den letzten Jahren


Danke, Ende der 1990er habe ich dort den Rückbau der Reste vom Stettiner- bzw. oberirdischen Nordbahnhof begleitet .


----------



## caemis (24. November 2017)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Danke, Ende der 1990er habe ich dort den Rückbau der Reste vom Stettiner- bzw. oberirdischen Nordbahnhof begleitet .


 Ich bin um die Ecke zur Schule gegangen (Ende der 90er)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (24. November 2017)

@caemis 
Marco mit dem geraden Lenker sieht das Lobster tausend mal schöner aus.


----------



## Dean76 (26. November 2017)

Heute nochmal mit Sven ne recht große Runde gedreht


 

ARSCHKALT!

Lieben Gruß 
André


----------



## BikingDevil (27. November 2017)

Gestern war es sehr feucht...



Also Winterrad raus!


----------



## Thomas Sommer (27. November 2017)

BikingDevil schrieb:


> Gestern war es sehr feucht...



Nicht überall


----------



## OpticalFlow (30. November 2017)

kurze Runde in der Mittagspause ...


----------



## t.schneider (3. Dezember 2017)

Der erste Schnee ist jedes Jahr wieder spannend. Nach 1000m wünscht man sich dann den Sommer herbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas Sommer (3. Dezember 2017)

Gestern sah es kurz mal winterlich aus...



(sorry, kein Klassiker aber das erkennt man ja nicht.)

....heute schon wieder das übliche trübe Wetter:


----------



## Nightstorm95 (3. Dezember 2017)

1. Advent 2017; heute früh auf dem Weg zur besten Hofbäckerei in der Expo-City 2000 - Schnee & Tau ...

















Schöne Vorweihnachtszeit,
Max


----------



## IHateRain (3. Dezember 2017)

Klasse Bilder


----------



## msony (5. Dezember 2017)

Hi
Es will einfach nicht hell werden heute.


----------



## fiveelements (5. Dezember 2017)

Ist bei uns auch so. Muss an der Jahreszeit liegen.
Aber dein neues Parkpre kam unscheinbar daher, hat aber jetzt etwas von endgültigem Fahrrad. Zumindest in meiner Wahrnehmung ist das Bike vollkommen harmonisch.


----------



## msony (5. Dezember 2017)

fiveelements schrieb:


> Ist bei uns auch so. Muss an der Jahreszeit liegen.
> Aber dein neues Parkpre kam unscheinbar daher, hat aber jetzt etwas von endgültigem Fahrrad. Zumindest in meiner Wahrnehmung ist das Bike vollkommen harmonisch.


Hab ja auch 3 Wochen dafür benötigt!!
Verdammt lange.


----------



## fiveelements (5. Dezember 2017)

Hat sich aber wirklich gelohnt.


----------



## Koe (5. Dezember 2017)

Gestern war es noch schön


----------



## caemis (6. Dezember 2017)

Eigentlich wollte ich zur allgemeinen Aufheiterung Sonne, Strand und nackte Menschen ala _Eis am Stiel _posten. Stattdessen hat mir das Wetter einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht...











Ra(d)tlose Grüße aus Tel Aviv

PS: Falls jemand meckern sollte, dass das ganze ja wohl gar nichts mit Fahrrädern, zumal keinen klassischen zu tun hat, und noch nicht mal das Wetter schön ist: Richtig! Aber dafür ist auf der Ampel ein kleines grünes Rad


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (6. Dezember 2017)

keine Bambule in Israel wegen Trump, @caemis ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caemis (7. Dezember 2017)

Horster_Schwabe schrieb:


> keine Bambule in Israel wegen Trump, @caemis ?


Zu dem Zeitpunkt der Fotos noch nicht. Ich bin aber gestern Abend wieder zurück nach Deutschland geflogen... Wie es heute aussieht  Die israelischen Medien vermelden noch keine Auseinandersetzungen, aber der Aufruf von Haniyya zur Intifada lässt nicht wirklich was gutes hoffen.


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (7. Dezember 2017)

caemis schrieb:


> Ich bin aber gestern Abend wieder zurück nach Deutschland geflogen...



gut zu wissen  ganz üble Sache, was der Hirnfurz aus dem WH da in Gang gesetzt hat. Hoffen wir das Beste für die Region. Wie schön es da ist, sieht man ja dank deinen Bildern. Wollte schon immer mal ne israelische Goa-Party live erleben...


----------



## Silberrücken (7. Dezember 2017)

München 07. Dez. 2017 wolkenlos / Wind 0 KM/H / 8 Grad

Ich stehe direkt oberhalb des kleinen Stiches an der Crossstrecke, wo seinerzeit Wolfshohl und Kluge zur Weltmeisterschaft fuhren........


----------



## skiedl (7. Dezember 2017)

heute, ungefähr um die selbe zeit, 90 km weiter südöstlich. paaaanik, das schmuddelwetter kommt gleich wieder.


----------



## black-panther (7. Dezember 2017)




----------



## msony (8. Dezember 2017)




----------



## msony (8. Dezember 2017)




----------



## msony (8. Dezember 2017)




----------



## asco1 (9. Dezember 2017)

oh ja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glimmerman (10. Dezember 2017)

Ob irgendwann mal wieder die Sonne scheinen wird  ?


----------



## msony (10. Dezember 2017)

Viel Spass mit dem Rad Daniel.
Da kommen Erinnerungen hoch,hat voll Spass gemacht
Gabel und Vorbau zu lackieren und es aufzubauen.


----------



## Glimmerman (10. Dezember 2017)

Ja ich muss sagen, ich strahle immer wieder, wenn ich das Kona aus dem Schuppen hole. Ist nicht bei jedem meiner Räder so, obwohl teils erheblich teurer aufgebaut.

Da steckt eben Geschichte und Arbeit drin, wie z.B. die so toll angepasste Gabel und der Nitto Vorbau.

Nebenbei fährt es sich so herrlich und ist einfach wendig ohne Ende.


----------



## mr.bibendum (10. Dezember 2017)




----------



## msony (10. Dezember 2017)

totales Schnee Chaos im Pott
bestimmt 5cm hoch


----------



## Radsatz (10. Dezember 2017)

mr.bibendum schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 674054



Von der ganzen einstellung Sattel zur Vorbaueinstellung ist das Rad zu gross vür deinen Körperbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roots-Rider (12. Dezember 2017)

Sonntag war Snowride angesagt


----------



## synlos (12. Dezember 2017)

Schnee - auch im Keller.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (18. Dezember 2017)

Ja, sehr schön...


----------



## Thias (18. Dezember 2017)

There we go again!


----------



## msony (19. Dezember 2017)

Mit dem Laubfrosch im Zechenwald.


----------



## msony (21. Dezember 2017)




----------



## Horster_Schwabe (21. Dezember 2017)

Respekt, ne echte Pottsau


----------



## msony (21. Dezember 2017)

Das Rad hat jetzt nach der Fahrt ne richtig geile Optik,ich glaub ich mach 
da Klarlack drüber.


----------



## Radsatz (21. Dezember 2017)

Gibts als Folie für SUVs


----------



## skiedl (26. Dezember 2017)

Heute den Trek-Cruiser auch mal wieder ein paar Meter bewegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (26. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab das Wheeler eingefahren 





Grüße Franky​


----------



## msony (28. Dezember 2017)

Moin

Radl bei Sonnenaufgang.









Gruesse


----------



## Radsatz (28. Dezember 2017)

Hoch im Norden wo die Sonne tief steht


----------



## synlos (29. Dezember 2017)

Bißchen kalt, dafür umso schöner!


----------



## bikeholik (29. Dezember 2017)

Grüße aus Viersen


----------



## Spezi66 (29. Dezember 2017)

Grüße zurück. Am Bismarckturm laufen wir öfters mit den Hunden vorbei.


----------



## Glimmerman (30. Dezember 2017)

Niemandsland im Herzogtum Lauenburg. Und dann mitten im Nichts ein Wartehäuschen. Auf was wartet man da? Vielleicht auf morgen.


----------



## Radsatz (30. Dezember 2017)

Die vergessene Ecke von SH,da gibts noch nicht mal Einheimsche


----------



## asco1 (30. Dezember 2017)

zwar schon ein paar Tage her - aber ja: während am Fuß des Harzes Niesel und Schlamm angesagt war, gab es auf dem Brocken am 27.12.2017 zumindest sonniges Wetter (bei Minusgraden und in Spitzen 95 km/h Wind)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (31. Dezember 2017)

Zumindest ist der Schnee fast weg 





Grüße Franky​


----------



## Silberrücken (31. Dezember 2017)

München 31. 12. 2017 am Nachmittag:  sonnig / 12° /  leicht böiger Wind   

In den vergangenen Jahren war ich eigentlich an Sylvester traditionell mit den Touren-Ski unterwegs. Die aktuelle Lawinen-Gefahr und eine gar nicht angenehme Naßschnee-Auflage haben mir dies aber vermiest. Deshalb habe ich heute das schnelle Winter-Tourenrad gewählt.  Eigentlich ist es ja ein 25 Jahre altes, stählernes (aber solide vernickeltes) 26er MTB, das häufiger geölt, jedoch maximal einmal im Jahr geputzt wird. 

Es ging immer in südlicher Richtung die Isar entlang. 





Im Biergarten der Wald-Wirtschaft habe ich mir verkniffen ein Foto zu machen. Bald darauf kam die spätmittelalterliche "Burg Grünwald" oberhalb des Isar-Hochufers in Sicht. 






Und gleich danach die Grünwalder Brücke. 





Weiter gings nach Schäftlarn, und danach auf der anderen Seite flussabwärts, und auch völlig schneefrei, wieder zurück ins Millionen-Dorf.







Ich wünsche allerseits "Einen Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr!"


----------



## Ianus (31. Dezember 2017)

Heute Nachmittag bei frühlingshaften Temperaturen. Vor dem abendlichen Raclette etwas fürs schlechte Gewissen...


----------



## msony (1. Januar 2018)

Frohes Neues.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (1. Januar 2018)

Zum Neujahr doch nochmal in den Schnee 





Gesundes neues Jahr 

Grüße Franky​


----------



## Ianus (1. Januar 2018)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Gesundes neues Jahr
> ​



Dito 

Nachdem Essensoverkill die letzten Tage ein Versuch der Wiedergutmachung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (1. Januar 2018)

Ianus schrieb:


> Dito
> 
> Nachdem Essensoverkill die letzten Tage ein Versuch der Wiedergutmachung.



Frag mich mal  Ich hab heute schon extra Kartoffelsuppe aus den ganzen kleinen Kartoffeln gekocht, welche bei den Kloßorgien übrig geblieben sind


----------



## Ianus (1. Januar 2018)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Frag mich mal  Ich hab heute schon extra Kartoffelsuppe aus den ganzen kleinen Kartoffeln gekocht, welche bei den Kloßorgien übrig geblieben sind


Das ist nicht eine Frage der Grösse, sondern der Menge....


----------



## Horst Link (1. Januar 2018)

Kleine Neujahrsrunde mit dem Kurzen:


----------



## wtb_rider (2. Januar 2018)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Zum Neujahr doch nochmal in den Schnee
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ab 2018 nur noch Reifen mit Schneeflocken Symbol....



Horst Link schrieb:


> Kleine Neujahrsrunde mit dem Kurzen:



davon steht seit Weihnachten das 16er bei uns rum und wird seit dem schon ordentlich bewegt. Aber für Hügeltouren fehlt dem Popel nochn bissl die Puste.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (2. Januar 2018)

Oh ja Kay, bergab waren die Kojak's grenzwertig  Aber soeben ist ein Pärchen Maxxis mit etwas mehr Profil eingetroffen. Die kommen dann erstmal drauf bis der Winter vorbei ist, so gegen Mai


----------



## msony (4. Januar 2018)

Da kommt der Regen schon wieder.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (4. Januar 2018)

Hier auch, Regen und Schneeregen... Aber dagegen gibt's ja brauchbare Klamotten 



​


----------



## msony (4. Januar 2018)

Im Regen macht aber keinen Spaß


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (4. Januar 2018)

Ach klar, Schutzbleche und gute Klamotten,  dann macht das auch Spass Kilometer zu sammeln während andere Ausreden horten  Mit Jeans, Turnschuh und ohne Schutzbleche macht es aber wirklich keine Laune


----------



## msony (4. Januar 2018)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Ach klar, Schutzbleche und gute Klamotten,  dann macht das auch Spass Kilometer zu sammeln während andere Ausreden horten  Mit Jeans, Turnschuh und ohne Schutzbleche macht es aber wirklich keine Laune



Wasserfeste Klamotten hab ich auch für den Winter ,o.k. ich fahre trotzdem mit Turnschuhen,aber
ich bleibe dabei Regen ist ätzend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (4. Januar 2018)

Vorteil ist aber,es staubt nicht so dolle u der Feinstaub wird gebunden


----------



## msony (4. Januar 2018)

Im Pott gibbet keinen Feinstaub.


----------



## Radsatz (4. Januar 2018)

Ah nur Rußplocken aus dem Kohlekraftwerk


----------



## msony (5. Januar 2018)

Schönes Wochenende
Soll trocken bleiben.


----------



## Thias (6. Januar 2018)

Testfahrt mit neuer Bremse.
Teststrecke: Lehmboden, bedeckt mit nassem Laub...


----------



## msony (6. Januar 2018)

Das Ruhrtal bei Hochwasser.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (6. Januar 2018)

Vogtland-Erzgebirge-Runde 









Leider hat das Wheeler ab Kilometer 60 geknarzt als wenn das Tretlager hin währe. Es sind allerdings Risse am Sattelrohr welche den Sound erzeugen  Dabei hatte ich mich gerade so schön ans Wheeler gewöhnt 

Grüße Franky​


----------



## msony (6. Januar 2018)

Na toll Frank und ich hatte mir gerad vorgestellt mir mal ein Stumpjumper in Alu für Federgabel zu suchen.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (6. Januar 2018)

Ich glaub die M2 Stumpjumper waren auch keine Haltbarkeitswunder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (6. Januar 2018)

na toll,dann doch lieber Stahl.
Gab es die mit Federgabelgeo?


----------



## caemis (6. Januar 2018)

1995...


----------



## msony (6. Januar 2018)

caemis schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 682966
> 1995...


Find ich cool.
Mein Crossroads fährt sich prima,deshalb die Überlegung auch mal ein Stumpjumper aufzubauen.
Marco-Päckchen ist schon angekommen,vielen Dank.


----------



## wtb_rider (6. Januar 2018)

könnte daran liegen das die Mag, Judy heisst.


----------



## msony (6. Januar 2018)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> könnte daran liegen das die Mag, Judy heisst.


Ja hab ich gesehen Kay und berichtigt.


----------



## Silberrücken (6. Januar 2018)

München, "Drei Königs-Tag" 8 Grad, sonnig, kein Wind.

Heute ging es Isar abwärts nach Freising. Auf der Hinfahrt hatte ich noch Lust ein paar steilere Trails in Höhe des Föhringer Weihers mitzunehmen.

 Dort sind einige satte Enduro-Passagen im Auwald verborgen........

 

Nach einer weiteren halben Stunde war ich bereits im Biber-Land angekommen......

 

Bei meinem letzten Besuch war die Biber-Burg noch nicht aufgegeben worden.

 
Die Burschen würden am liebsten den gesamten Fluss aufstauen........

 

Sie nagen an kleineren wie oben

 

 
und mächtigen Bäumen- bis sie manchmal (meistens bei Sturm) in den Fluss oder auf den Isar Radweg stürzen.



 
Tagsüber habe ich hier Ringelnattern, Kreuzottern, Eisvögel, Kormorane, Wasseramseln, Rotwild, Hasen, Wiesel und viele andere,  einheimische Kreaturen gesehen. Aber noch nie einen Biber in Aktion.


 
Zugvögel rasten hier dieses Jahr gern länger. Kein Wunder bei dem milden Winterwetter.





Bei der Rückfahrt am Rand der "wilden Isar" gab es dann noch eine schöne Überraschung.......

 

Ich stehe hier auf der Salz-Brücke im Nord-Teil des Engischen Gartens und fotgrafiere gen Süden über die Isar Richtung Föhringer Wehr. Das Bergmassiv im Hintergrund ist die Zugspitze. Es kommt selten vor, dass man sie deutlich direkt über der Isar von München aus sehen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spaltinho (6. Januar 2018)

Meine Freundin hat heute ihr langersehntes Geburtstagsrad bekommen. Ein Pinnacle von 1990. Wir haben eine kleine Runde gedreht und sie ist superglücklich. Es werden hier und da noch teilemäßige Anpassungen folgen, welche sie selbst aussuchen und anbauen wird. Beginnen wird sie mit Skinwalls und Griffen.


----------



## Dean76 (6. Januar 2018)

Sehr hübsch!

Das KLEIN aber auch

Lieben Gruß 
Andre


----------



## Ianus (6. Januar 2018)

Spaltinho schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hat heute ihr langersehntes Geburtstagsrad bekommen. Ein Pinnacle von 1990. Wir haben eine kleine Runde gedreht und sie ist superglücklich. Es werden hier und da noch teilemäßige Anpassungen folgen, welche sie selbst aussuchen und anbauen wird. Beginnen wird sie mit Skinwalls und Griffen.



Das sind so diese Räder, nach denen man sich dann umdreht um im nächsten Augenblick am Laternenpfahl oder Zaun zu kleben.....


----------



## Radsatz (7. Januar 2018)

- 4 Grad in SH u lange Schatten


----------



## Boulder (7. Januar 2018)

Endlich mal wieder ein bisschen Sonne...


----------



## mcada (7. Januar 2018)

Hier auch schönes Wetter nach hartem Wetter über die Feiertage.
HH, Wasser, Partnerausflug zum Mittag und dann die Elbe lang








Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Radsatz (7. Januar 2018)

Die Kult Kaffee Klappe im Hafen


----------



## wtb_rider (7. Januar 2018)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Sehr hübsch!
> 
> Das KLEIN aber auch
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## oppaunke (7. Januar 2018)

Während ihr hier hinter anderleutz Bräute hergeifert, war ich mit Ole schön im winterlichen Hochsolling unterwegs.
Junge was waret schlammig.
Dafür is der Grutt aber auch direkt am, um und im Rad festgefroren.

















Winterliche Grüße,
Ole & Oppa


----------



## msony (8. Januar 2018)

Das da oben hat endlich mal ne andere Farbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horster_Schwabe (8. Januar 2018)

Neid @msony ... 2 Wochen Urlaub gehabt und null Sonne. War klar...


----------



## msony (8. Januar 2018)

Horster_Schwabe schrieb:


> Neid @msony ... 2 Wochen Urlaub gehabt und null Sonne. War klar...


Das tut mir leid.


----------



## wtb_rider (8. Januar 2018)

du brauchst n schwarzen Vorbau,....einen schönen!


----------



## mauricer (8. Januar 2018)

Ein schwatter Brodie-Vorbau und das Rad ist perfekt.


----------



## msony (8. Januar 2018)

Jungs ehrlich
Mir gefällt auch der grüne


----------



## ole-botze (8. Januar 2018)

msony schrieb:


> Jungs ehrlich
> Mir gefällt auch der grüne


Der Bock ist so dermaßen der Hammer, da ist schon fast Wurscht was für ein Vorbau drauf ist. Klar wäre ein ICR passender als der Kona, aber das Grün passt doch saugut, weil auch die Blades grün sind... Also: Fahren und genießen bitte


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (8. Januar 2018)

Ich finde den grünen Vorbau auch top 

Hab heute mal das Cilo ausgeführt. Zuerst zum Kosmonautenmuseum Morgenröte-Rautenkranz :





Dann Talsperre Muldenberg :





Talsperre Werda:





Läuft super,  auch die Maxxis rollen recht fluffig 

Grüße Franky​


----------



## mauricer (8. Januar 2018)

Ein Brodie wäre Luxus, bzw. die Sahne auf dem Kuchen. Mir schmeckt der Kuchen aber auch so. Bitte lassen.


----------



## msony (8. Januar 2018)

mauricer schrieb:


> Ein Brodie wäre Luxus, bzw. die Sahne auf dem Kuchen. Mir schmeckt der Kuchen aber auch so. Bitte lassen.



Der Brodie Vorbau ist schön keine Frage.
Olli hatte mir auch mal einen angeboten aber ich finde die Vorbauten mit doppelter Lenkerklemmung einfach schöner.
Ein IRD Vorbau wäre mein persönliches i Tüpfelchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (8. Januar 2018)

msony schrieb:


> Olli hatte mir auch mal einen angeboten aber ich finde die Vorbauten mit doppelter Lenkerklemmung einfach schöner.


----------



## msony (8. Januar 2018)

mauricer schrieb:


>


is so Moritz,ich kann für meinen schlechten Geschmack ja auch nix.


----------



## Silberrücken (9. Januar 2018)

München 09. Januar 2017   leicht bewölkt   10 Grad

Die Piepmätze singen gerade so, als wäre schon Frühling......



Die erste Ausfahrt mit dem Bonti im neuen Jahr. Mit den FF-Reifen kann ich verständlicherweise nicht so richtig off road.







Das Schätzchen wird jetzt auch 25- wurde aber beizeiten mit belastungsgerechten Teilen auf und nach gerüstet........





Ich stehe hier am Rand des Olympia Parks und blicke über die Stadt mit Frauen Kirche / Dom in die Silhouette der Alpen......


----------



## caemis (10. Januar 2018)




----------



## mubi (10. Januar 2018)

das erste bild


----------



## maxelsha (10. Januar 2018)

Heute im Schwarzwald bei fast 10 Grad
Endlich mal die Strassen einigermaßen Trocken
So konnte ich endlich meinen neuen Brooks und LRS Testen


 
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (10. Januar 2018)

Hast du Hochwasser Pause ?


----------



## maxelsha (10. Januar 2018)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Hast du Hochwasser Pause ?


Auch
Aber sowieso Freischicht
Axel


----------



## Thomas Sommer (11. Januar 2018)

Endlich mal wieder trocken


----------



## msony (11. Januar 2018)

Brötchen holen mit eins der geilsten Räder die ich bestize.


----------



## svennox (12. Januar 2018)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> ​_​_​


​.. Talsperre aber auch die KLEIN Bilder gefallen mir


----------



## svennox (12. Januar 2018)

Spaltinho schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hat heute ihr langersehntes Geburtstagsrad bekommen. Ein Pinnacle von 1990. Wir haben eine kleine Runde gedreht und sie ist superglücklich. Es werden hier und da noch teilemäßige Anpassungen folgen, welche sie selbst aussuchen und anbauen wird. Beginnen wird sie mit Skinwalls und Griffen.



..



Dean76 schrieb:


> Sehr hübsch!
> 
> Das KLEIN aber auch
> 
> ...


.. das aus deinem Munde ..?!  .. BRAVO


----------



## Spaltinho (14. Januar 2018)

Heute sind wir um acht aufgestanden, um mal wieder etwas Vitamin D tanken zu können. Ich habe mir dann mal das Panasonic vorgenommen, um zu gucken, was noch gemacht werden muss. Ziemlich viel, um es vorwegzunehmen ! 



Wir sind an der Havel aus der S-Bahn und sind dann um den Wannsee geradelt. Zum Schluss haben noch ein paar Singletrails im Grunewald mitgenommen.




Das Wetter war ein absoluter Traum. -1 Grad und strahlender Sonnenschein. Das Panasonic fuhr sich überhaupt nicht träge. Im Gegenteil, es hat mich sehr positiv überrascht.




(Keine Sorge, @oppaunke , das war das letzte Bild von ihr hier )




Ich war viel zu kalt angezogen und hoffe ich habe mich nicht schon wieder erkältet.




Wie oben erwähnt, fuhr sich das Rad  wirklich top. Leider blieb es aber im Singlespeedmodus, nachdem mir beim ersten Schalten einfach der rechte Hebel abgefallen ist.
Das Fazit ist, dass ich neue DX Sti und DX Cantis benötige. Beides in gutem Zustand. Falls also wer was hat...





Schönen Sonntag und Grüsse aus Berlin !


----------



## oppaunke (14. Januar 2018)

Moin,
wir waren heute im wieder im Solling unterwegs.
Super Wetter aber arschkalt.brrr.
Irgendwie habe ich vergessen den Klassiker abzulichten...
Hoffe geht trotzdem klar.

















Gruß,
Ole und Christian


----------



## synlos (14. Januar 2018)

Na wenigstens fährt Dein Nachwuchs was vernünftiges!

Grüße vom "unbekannten Typ"


----------



## wtb_rider (17. Januar 2018)

Das war glaube ich die erste "Tour" mit meinem Sohn. Wetter ging so aber im Schnee fahren hat ja immer was.
Zwischendurch gabs immer was zu futtern damit das Kind bei Kräften bleibt. Naja zum Schluss sind die Kräfte geschwunden und ich musste ihn mit dem Kameragurt abschleppen. Hat prima funktioniert und er fands geil.....

Danke nochmal an Oppa für das Radl.














Gruss Kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (17. Januar 2018)

Wie immer Klassebilder Kay!


----------



## Ianus (17. Januar 2018)

Die Bilder sind wirklich der 'burner'


----------



## caemis (17. Januar 2018)

@wtb_rider : Kay, welche Laufradgröße hat das Suburb? Ist das genauso wie das hier?


----------



## wtb_rider (17. Januar 2018)

ne ist das Bo16 also 16" das andere ist ein 20er
da sind ja auch schon neKettenschaltung und Scheiben dran.
bei mir is ne 2 Gang Automatic und V Brakes


----------



## Radsatz (18. Januar 2018)

Nach 15 Min Schneefall in SH


----------



## mcada (18. Januar 2018)

Und in HAM das erste Mal seit dem wir vor 4 Jahren hier hoch gezogen sind.

Bild vom Arbeitsweg mit kurzer Pause im Cafe (Bild vom Sattel)
Schee steht der Stadt auch gut, nicht nur Regen




















PS: losgefahren sind wir aus dem Trockenem, es treibt richtig


----------



## Spezi66 (18. Januar 2018)

Morgen sammel ich dann mal den Rest von der Attickaabdeckung bei den Nachbarn ein


----------



## mubi (20. Januar 2018)




----------



## Nightstorm95 (20. Januar 2018)

Sturm "Friederike" war gestern.

Heute in Hannover: Wind 8 km/h mit 0% Niederschlag ... "Schlingelwetter".












Schönen Sonntag, Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (21. Januar 2018)

Moin
Kurz mal die Regenpause genutzt.



Schönen Sonntag


----------



## expresso'93 (21. Januar 2018)

Ich auch


----------



## Horst Link (21. Januar 2018)

Ein heftiger aber leider kurzer Wintereinbruch. Ein klarer Fall für die Männer auf schwarzen Rädern ohne Gangschaltung.


----------



## Silberrücken (24. Januar 2018)

Südlich von München am Mittwochnachmittag 24. Januar 2018 fast wolkenlos, windstill, ca. 12 Grad

Heute musste mir "als altem Bahnrad-Fahrer" 1 Gang genügen. Dem kleinen 3-jährigen Mann sowieso- er hat noch keines mit Schaltung......
aber dafür isst er mir regelmässig die Riegel vor der Nase weg!



hier der Beweis......
die origale Nabe von 1948



Heute zum Cruisen genau das richtige Rad!  


Noch sind nicht alle Nebenstraßen geräumt und an und in den Alpen liegt massig Schnee.......!


----------



## caemis (24. Januar 2018)

Sehr gut Manni, sehr gut. Singlespeed4ever


----------



## msony (25. Januar 2018)

Mahlzeit
Kein Durchkommen im Zechenwald,zuviel Bäume sind umgestürzt.





Aber hat trotzdem Spass gemcht.





Feinster Pottschlamm.




Gruss
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikingDevil (25. Januar 2018)

Mensch Markus... die Bilder hätte man bei mir in der Ecke auch machen können, denn exakt so sah es auf meiner Samstagstour auch aus .
Mit dem Unterschied(?), dass ich teils große Umwege machen musste, da in den Senken im Wald bis zu 50cm Wasser stand (Grundwasser drückt hoch).


----------



## msony (25. Januar 2018)

BikingDevil schrieb:


> Mensch Markus... die Bilder hätte man bei mir in der Ecke auch machen können, denn exakt so sah es auf meiner Samstagstour auch aus .
> Mit dem Unterschied(?), dass ich teils große Umwege machen musste, da in den Senken im Wald bis zu 50cm Wasser stand (Grundwasser drückt hoch).



Elfriede hat doch einiges umgeblasen aber die Waldarbeiter sind schon zu Gange.
Aber genau mein Element-Schlamm dafür sind die Karren gebaut worden.
Ich liebe dieses Wetter.


----------



## msony (25. Januar 2018)

Nightstorm95 schrieb:


> Sturm "Friederike" war gestern.
> 
> Heute in Hannover: Wind 8 km/h mit 0% Niederschlag ... "Schlingelwetter".
> 
> ...


und wo ist da das Wetter Max?


----------



## Nightstorm95 (25. Januar 2018)

Markus, berechtigte Frage !

Die wunderschöne Farbe steht hier zu sehr im Vordergrund. 
Im Kontext zum Vortage ... der "leichte Seegang" bei 8 km/h Windstärke auf dem Mittellandkanal kam definitiv zu kurz. 
Hoffe, ich habe damit so'n bißchen die Kurve gekriegt ?! 
Gelobe für die nächsten Aufnahmen mehr Themenbezug.

Gruß, Max


----------



## msony (26. Januar 2018)

Nightstorm95 schrieb:


> Markus, berechtigte Frage !
> 
> Die wunderschöne Farbe steht hier zu sehr im Vordergrund.
> Im Kontext zum Vortage ... der "leichte Seegang" bei 8 km/h Windstärke auf dem Mittellandkanal kam definitiv zu kurz.
> ...


Die Fotos sind trotzdem genial !!


----------



## Ianus (27. Januar 2018)

Nightstorm95 schrieb:


> Sturm "Friederike" war gestern.
> 
> Heute in Hannover: Wind 8 km/h mit 0% Niederschlag ... "Schlingelwetter".
> 
> ...



Geniale Bilder. Da kann sich manch ein professioneller Produktfotograf 'ne Scheibe von abschneiden.  

Moonrise ist einfach eine einmalige Lackierung; ich sollte meines auch mal wieder entstauben.


----------



## Oscar1 (29. Januar 2018)

Kleine Sonntagsrunde mit dem Bike-Tech


----------



## msony (30. Januar 2018)

Hi
Die Fahrerei durch den Schlamm haut voll rein,prust.
Entweder aufhören zu rauchen,oder E-Bike.









Gruss
Markus


----------



## 2steep4us (30. Januar 2018)

Du solltest nur noch Short-Sprints oder gemütlich auf dem Radweg fahren. Dann ist das mit dem Rauchen nicht so tragisch


----------



## msony (30. Januar 2018)

Radweg macht mit dem MTB aber keinen Spass ,dann lieber doch Nikotin Pflaster.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horster_Schwabe (30. Januar 2018)

Ne echte Köttelbecke...noch...


----------



## msony (30. Januar 2018)

Emscher war der Spielplatz meiner Jugend Markus


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (30. Januar 2018)

msony schrieb:


> Emscher war der Spielplatz meiner Jugend Markus



So lange du im Kanal schwimmen     warst 

Bin sehr gespannt, wie das hier in 10 Jahren aussieht. Und vor allem im Sommer riecht.


----------



## BikingDevil (30. Januar 2018)

Nach Schlamm und Pfützen - konnt' ich mich mal sützen... (reim dich oder ich schlag dich  )


----------



## Glimmerman (4. Februar 2018)

Gleiche Stelle, gleiche Uhrzeit, 180 Grad Drehung.


----------



## wtb_rider (4. Februar 2018)

kleine Runde zur Oma gedreht,....n kurze Schaukelpause durfte natürlich nicht fehlen.


----------



## synlos (4. Februar 2018)

Ja ja und Papa ohne Helm - ein leuchtendes Beispiel.


----------



## black-panther (5. Februar 2018)

Softhelm halt


----------



## ceo (6. Februar 2018)

letztes wochenende im westerwald war super. danke an @miles2014 für die organisation und die idyllische bude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlaftablette (7. Februar 2018)

Großes Lob an die guten Fotografen hier: ihr stellt wirklich sehr schöne Bilder ein. Eine gelungene Motivation raus auf's Rad zu gehen - auch im Winter. Danke dafür. 
Leider kann ich nichts zu eurem sympatischen Forum beitragen, da ich meine guten alten Klassik Bikes alle aus Lagerplatzmangel verkaufen mußte.


----------



## SJS_666 (7. Februar 2018)

Schlaftablette schrieb:


> Leider kann ich nichts zu eurem sympatischen Forum beitragen, da ich meine guten alten Klassik Bikes alle aus Lagerplatzmangel verkaufen mußte.


Da hilft nur eines...
Platz schaffen für Neues (Altes!)...


----------



## Schlaftablette (7. Februar 2018)

Vielen Dank. Dann möchte ich euch jetzt darum bitten ausnahmsweise und ganz großzügig über das moderne Bike im Bild hinweg zu sehen und euch nur auf die Winterlandschaft rund um den unverfrorenen Biker herum zu konzentrieren:





Still und starr liegt der See ...
Bei Minusgraden und eisigem Ostwind ist jeder Sonnenstrahl ein kleiner Freund für den Winterbiker.
Weit draußen, südlich vor den Toren Münchens liegt der Hackensee. Ein landschaftliches Kleinod bei Kleinhartpenning (Gemeinde Holzkirchen) in völliger Idylle und Ruhe.​


----------



## Silberrücken (10. Februar 2018)

München 10. Februar 2018 stark bewölkt / dicke Suppe bei 1° C



 


Also: schönstes Cycle-Cross Wetter 



 


.....zum Laufen zu alt und zum Klettern zu schwer geworden- was bleibt? Cross-Biking natürlich!



 



Mit "Thermo" an Händen und Füßen eigentlich auch gut auszuhalten. Aber, jetzt freue ich mich auf s Kaffeetrinken!



 

Nicht, dass da noch was verrutscht heute.....


----------



## ArSt (10. Februar 2018)

Mit 'nem Pinsel drüwerwischen wird da heute wohl nicht mehr reichen.


----------



## Silberrücken (10. Februar 2018)

Ich brauche jetzt sicher Hammer und Meissel Armin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (11. Februar 2018)

Eine schöne Runde durch den restlichen Schnee. Das Eis hat auch gehalten. Hier nicht zu sehn: Der Schneewalzer aufgeführt von unserer Eiskönigin @aal


----------



## msony (12. Februar 2018)




----------



## Huelse (12. Februar 2018)




----------



## msony (14. Februar 2018)

Hi
Schön aber eiskalter Wind.




Gruesse


----------



## Radsatz (14. Februar 2018)

msony schrieb:


> Hi
> Schön aber eiskalter Wind.
> 
> 
> ...


du sollst nicht sinnlos rum fahren,schraub mal lieber was neues zusammen


----------



## msony (14. Februar 2018)

Radsatz schrieb:


> du sollst nicht sinnlos rum fahren,schraub mal lieber was neues zusammen


Kommt die Woche noch-was neues,altes.


----------



## msony (15. Februar 2018)




----------



## Huelse (15. Februar 2018)

Adventskalender?


----------



## msony (15. Februar 2018)

Huelse schrieb:


> Adventskalender?


Ne ehr Verzweifelung am frühen Morgen Falk.


----------



## Huelse (15. Februar 2018)

Hier sieht es ganz anders aus, irgendwie. Absolut nicht so winterlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (15. Februar 2018)

Hier auch nicht mehr.
Heut Morgen 2 Stunden Schnee im Pott und zig Unfälle.
Um 10Uhr war der Spuck dann schon wieder vorbei.


----------



## msony (15. Februar 2018)

msony schrieb:


> Hier auch nicht mehr.
> Heut Morgen 2 Stunden Schnee im Pott und zig Unfälle.
> Um 10Uhr war der Spuck dann schon wieder vorbei.


Spuck

SPUK!!


----------



## Schlaftablette (15. Februar 2018)

Du hast vorbei gespuckt? At 10:00 o'clock?  Wie konnte das nur passieren? Ts Ts ts.


----------



## msony (16. Februar 2018)

Hach was ein Wetterchen.



Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Radsatz (16. Februar 2018)

Musst auch mal wieder mit dem Speci Bilder machen sonnst wirds langweilig mit Bildern


----------



## msony (16. Februar 2018)

Stimmt,dabei fährt sich das Speci so gut.


----------



## Radsatz (16. Februar 2018)

msony schrieb:


> Stimmt,dabei fährt sich das Speci so gut.



Sch... wenn man nur einen A... hat


----------



## reseda (18. Februar 2018)

Kuwa Tiger 1990 am Wasser


----------



## expresso'93 (18. Februar 2018)

@atzepenga
Damit Du wieder ruhiger schläfst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (18. Februar 2018)

Herrliche Luft!


----------



## mcada (18. Februar 2018)

#Familytour
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Typ17 (18. Februar 2018)

Westerwaldsteig Kroppacher Schweiz
Erste Ausfahrt mit dem wiederhergestellten Nöll M5.


----------



## synlos (18. Februar 2018)

Schönes Nöll! Ich muss meins fertig bekommen, so schnell wie möglich!


----------



## Typ17 (18. Februar 2018)

synlos schrieb:


> Schönes Nöll! Ich muss meins fertig bekommen, so schnell wie möglich!


Danke!
Mach das!
Ist ein riesen Spaß damit zu fahren!


----------



## synlos (18. Februar 2018)

Bissl Gefrickel wird es geben müssen, weil der Mavic Umwerfer kein Toppull ist bzw. es ihn nicht gab. Aber Lösung ist schon in der Birne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (18. Februar 2018)

synlos schrieb:


> Bissl Gefrickel wird es geben müssen, weil der Mavic Umwerfer kein Toppull ist bzw. es ihn nicht gab. Aber Lösung ist schon in der Birne.



Schelle mit Rolle ?


----------



## synlos (18. Februar 2018)

Quatsch.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (18. Februar 2018)

Euer Frühlingswetter nervt... 

Endlose Weiten







versteckte Trails,
























und als Belohnung ein lecker Döner


----------



## Thomas Sommer (19. Februar 2018)

CTFs in NRW wegen Sturmschäden noch weiter eingeschränkt - ein weiterer Grund in Holland zu fahren


----------



## msony (19. Februar 2018)

Morgen


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (19. Februar 2018)

msony schrieb:


> Morgen


----------



## msony (19. Februar 2018)

Rudirabe schrieb:


>


Guten Morgen


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (19. Februar 2018)

Ah, jetzt ja. Sowas wie das hier?


----------



## Freefall79 (19. Februar 2018)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Ah, jetzt ja. Sowas wie das hier?



Nein, Thema verfehlt.

Weder sieht man schönes Wetter im Bild noch ein klassisches MTB/Crossrad.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (19. Februar 2018)

Verstanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlaftablette (20. Februar 2018)

Um welche wunderschöne Burgruine handelt es sich denn auf Deinem Foto @msony ? Bzw. wo steht sie? Gefällt mir.


----------



## msony (20. Februar 2018)

Schlaftablette schrieb:


> Um welche wunderschöne Burgruine handelt es sich denn auf Deinem Foto @msony ? Bzw. wo steht sie? Gefällt mir.


https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haus_Weitmar


----------



## Schlaftablette (20. Februar 2018)

Super! Danke + schöne Grüße aus München hinauf nach Bochum.


----------



## msony (20. Februar 2018)




----------



## Huelse (20. Februar 2018)




----------



## Radsatz (20. Februar 2018)

msony schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 699482 Anhang anzeigen 699483



Beim nächsten mal kloppst du den Steuersat aber richtig rein entweder bei 12 oder 3 Uhr


----------



## msony (20. Februar 2018)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Beim nächsten mal kloppst du den Steuersat aber richtig rein entweder bei 12 oder 3 Uhr


ich glaub das täuscht ein bissl auf dem Foto Ged,aber leicht falsch issa schon drin.
Kagg druff


----------



## Radsatz (20. Februar 2018)

msony schrieb:


> ich glaub das täuscht ein bissl auf dem Foto Ged,aber leicht falsch issa schon drin.
> Kagg druff



Dann sieht man das logo aber nicht


----------



## msony (20. Februar 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MacB (20. Februar 2018)

Thomas Sommer schrieb:


> CTFs in NRW wegen Sturmschäden noch weiter eingeschränkt - ein weiterer Grund in *Holland* zu fahren



kannst das nen bissel präzisieren?

THX
Mac


----------



## Radsatz (20. Februar 2018)

Die Niederlande is nix für Bergräder


----------



## msony (20. Februar 2018)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Die Niederlande is nix für Bergräder


Quatsch
Da gibt es auch einen Hügel


----------



## Radsatz (20. Februar 2018)

msony schrieb:


> Quatsch
> Da gibt es auch einen Hügel



Ja in der  Provinz Sauerland zumindest im Winter


----------



## Thomas Sommer (21. Februar 2018)

MacB schrieb:


> kannst das nen bissel präzisieren?
> 
> THX
> Mac



Das war die Veldtocht in Hellendoorn.

Oder wenn die Frage allgemein gemeint war: https://www.ntfu.nl/Kalender/Kalender.aspx
(Mountainbiketocht=Ctf, Toertocht=RTF/Rennrad)



Radsatz schrieb:


> Die Niederlande is nix für Bergräder


Gerd, da irrst du Dich!


----------



## Spezi66 (21. Februar 2018)

Genau, dreh mal ne Runde um Valkenburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caemis (22. Februar 2018)

Mittagessen?:




Nein! Papa!




Matt Chester - fertisch


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (22. Februar 2018)

Arschkalt.


----------



## msony (22. Februar 2018)

Horster_Schwabe schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 700301 Anhang anzeigen 700297
> 
> Arschkalt.


Geht so,war gerade auch in GE,der Wind ist shitte.


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (22. Februar 2018)

msony schrieb:


> Geht so,war gerade auch in GE,der Wind ist shitte.



Auf der Halde wars grad richtig fies. Das brennt einem aber wenigstens den Dreck aus der Lunge...


----------



## msony (22. Februar 2018)

Halde?Schurenbach?


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (22. Februar 2018)

msony schrieb:


> Halde?Schurenbach?



Jup. Ist ja quasi hinter meinem Garten.


----------



## msony (22. Februar 2018)

ah,ok.


----------



## reseda (24. Februar 2018)

Schauff '90. Ursprünglich Teileträger, mit Resten zum SSP-Versuch umgebaut, auf Probefahrt.


----------



## flott.weg (24. Februar 2018)

nicht mtb, aber dennoch "classic". mein neuer stahlcrosser. brother-cycles "kepler".


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (24. Februar 2018)

Zollverein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horster_Schwabe (24. Februar 2018)

Gelungene Integration vs clash of cultures?


----------



## expresso'93 (25. Februar 2018)

Schön kalt wars heute


----------



## msony (25. Februar 2018)

Hallo
Der eisige Wind nimmt einen den Spass am Fahren.








Gruss
Markus


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (25. Februar 2018)

msony schrieb:


> Hallo
> Der eisige Wind nimmt einen den Spass am Fahren.
> 
> Gruss
> Markus



Kein Vergleich zu gestern. Wir haben sogar den Spaziergang abgebrochen.


----------



## msony (25. Februar 2018)

Horster_Schwabe schrieb:


> Kein Vergleich zu gestern. Wir haben sogar den Spaziergang abgebrochen.



Echt ätzend,ich hab auch abgebrochen der S04 spielt ja jetzt.


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (25. Februar 2018)

msony schrieb:


> der S04 spielt ja jetzt.


----------



## Schlaftablette (25. Februar 2018)

Schon irre faszinierend eure Industriedenkmäler da droben im Norden. Sowas gibt es hier im Süden in diesen beeinduckenden Dimensionen nicht. Danke für die tollen Bilder @Horster_Schwabe . Und biken könnte ihr dorthin sogar zur Zeit schneefrei. Beneidenswert!
Hier in Bayern sieht es hoch über dem Inntal auf 1.100 m ü. NN gerade so aus:



Biken wäre auf dem gut präparierten Schneeweg hinauf zur Almhütte zwar möglich, aber der Downhill macht auf dem Schlitten dann doch bedeutend mehr Spass. Darum bitte ich euch gnädigst um Nachsicht für diese erneut kleine Themaverfehlung (diesmal ohne Bike) meinerseits:



Die dicken Ski-Handschuhe konnte ich übrigens nur für 2 Minuten ausziehen um den Foto-Selbstauslöser zu bedienen. Keine Sekunde länger ging das gut bei -10 Grad + starkem Wind.


----------



## opi13 (25. Februar 2018)

Hohe Asten ? oder wo ist das bitte ? 

danke


----------



## Thomas Sommer (26. Februar 2018)

Unkomfortabel diese gefrorenen Treckerspuren - Fullywetter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlaftablette (26. Februar 2018)

Ja richtig: Hohe Asten bei Flintsbach am Inn.



opi13 schrieb:


> Hohe Asten ? oder wo ist das bitte ?  danke


----------



## noka78 (26. Februar 2018)

Am WE gab's optimale Bedingungen am Morgen mit viel Sonne und sehr wenig Grad...da der Waldboden momentan nicht weicher ist als der Asphalt ging's zum alten Tempelhofer Flugfeld - der perfekte urban playground - fasttrack, roundtrack, pumptrack









und zurück im Kiez auf der Red Island in Schöneberg


----------



## ceo (26. Februar 2018)

kleine runde am wochenende. schön und kalt war's.


----------



## Huelse (26. Februar 2018)

Kalt und staubtrocken.


----------



## Horst Link (28. Februar 2018)

Knüppelharter Boden und klirrende Kälte. Ein Wetter für echte Kerle auf echten Bikes!




Shadow of Horst by ultrahorst, on Flickr


----------



## Thomas Sommer (1. März 2018)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Ein Wetter für echte Kerle auf echten Bikes!


;-)






...meine Frau ist aber auch mitgefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neverisforever (1. März 2018)

Kalt wars am Wochenende, aber man(n) muss ja trotzdem mal wieder raus
Grüße 
-Björn


----------



## msony (4. März 2018)

11Grad+


----------



## Typ17 (4. März 2018)

Kaum zu glauben, aber Taiwanesen Hummer krabbeln auch in Mitteleuropa.
Und er krabbelt besser als man denkt!!!


----------



## reseda (4. März 2018)

Kuwahara Tiger '90 und Lynx '91


----------



## Ianus (4. März 2018)




----------



## Radsatz (5. März 2018)

Nach 9 Tagen Dauerfrost mit - 10 Grad endlich raus


----------



## Linipupini (5. März 2018)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Nach 9 Tagen Dauerfrost mit - 10 Grad endlich raus


Stimmt wird aber auch langsam Zeit, auch auf anderen Zweirädern!


----------



## Radsatz (5. März 2018)

TR 1 ein Fossil


----------



## Linipupini (5. März 2018)

Radsatz schrieb:


> TR 1 ein Fossil


Nö 5G5 AME


----------



## msony (6. März 2018)

Hallo
Es sieht stark nach Frühling aus im Pott.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezi66 (6. März 2018)

Erste Testfahrt mit dem Neuzugang. So langsam macht das Wetter wieder Spass


----------



## msony (6. März 2018)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Erste Testfahrt mit dem Neuzugang. So langsam macht das Wetter wieder Spass
> 
> Super Fahrrad Tom
> Kommt da noch ne Powerlite rein?


----------



## Spezi66 (6. März 2018)

Danke, Markus. Ja, die Powerlite kommt wieder rein, wenn ich den passenden Steuersatz gefunden habe. Und dann wird auch einiges wieder geändert. Aber ich hab es heute erst bekommen und da wollte ich erstmal nur kurz fahren, um zu sehen , ob alles auch so funktioniert und auch passt. Der Vorbau ist schonmal zu lang und zu flach, da kommt morgen erstmal ein Syncros rein, den ich noch da habe.


----------



## msony (6. März 2018)

Da bin ich gespannt wie es wird. EH !!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (9. März 2018)

msony schrieb:


> Hallo
> Es sieht stark nach Frühling aus im Pott.



Hier auch ​




Grüße Franky​
​
​


----------



## msony (9. März 2018)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Hier auch ​
> 
> 
> Grüße Franky​
> ...


Wasn da los Frank?
Bei uns sind für Morgen 15 Grad angesagt.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (9. März 2018)

Heute waren 5 Grad , am Wochenende soll es aber wirklich wärmer werden. Hoffentlich....


----------



## pommerngerrit (9. März 2018)

Franky und hs 33, ich glaub es nicht


----------



## caemis (9. März 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (9. März 2018)

??


----------



## caemis (9. März 2018)

Tatsächlich in den falschen Thread gepostet


----------



## SJS_666 (9. März 2018)

Nun ja, scheint doch fast die Sonne im Garten...
So falsch isses also nicht...


----------



## msony (9. März 2018)

was soll das sein
Colmbus MAx or mit yo Eddy Hinterbau


----------



## caemis (9. März 2018)

Tststs...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (9. März 2018)

pommerngerrit schrieb:


> Franky und hs 33, ich glaub es nicht



Ich hatte früher immer Magura , bis die erste XT V-brake kam . Am Schlechtwetterbike ist sie wirklich top  An André 's Litespeed passt sie auch top. 
Problem ist halt immer der optische Krampf wenn man nicht aufbohren will. Hier hab ich aufgebohrt und die Anschläge mit kleinen Madenschrauben versehen um die Leitung stramm zu verlegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (9. März 2018)

caemis schrieb:


> Tststs...Anhang anzeigen 705911


nen Tennisschläger?
omg !!
ach sorry,jetzt hab ich es gesehen.
GEIL!!


----------



## caemis (9. März 2018)

msony schrieb:


> nen Tennisschläger?


 Den versteh ich nich...


----------



## msony (9. März 2018)

Dachte das wäre son Scott Marco,aber jetzt hab ich das sogar erkannt was es ist.
Goil!!


----------



## black-panther (11. März 2018)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Problem ist halt immer der optische Krampf wenn man nicht aufbohren will. Hier hab ich aufgebohrt und die Anschläge mit kleinen Madenschrauben versehen um die Leitung stramm zu verlegen


Wieso nicht so Leitungsführungen, die in die Zugführung eingesetzt werden?

Zb https://ebay.de/itm/Jagwire-klemmbare-Zugf-hrung-Kabelhalter-aus-Metall/111834863645?_mwBanner=1


----------



## msony (11. März 2018)

Die Dinger sehen schlimm aus Chris


----------



## Spezi66 (11. März 2018)

Und wirklich halten tuen die auch nicht. Zumindest, wenn die Leitungen schon älter und nicht mehr so flexibel sind


----------



## synlos (11. März 2018)

Den sonnigen Vormittag genutzt. Jetzt zieht es sich wieder zu. 
Die Schäden vom Sturm sind noch sichtbar - diesmal nicht wir MTBler...


----------



## msony (11. März 2018)

Immer wieder gut


----------



## Radsatz (11. März 2018)

Da warst du doch erst letzte Woche


----------



## msony (11. März 2018)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Da warst du doch erst letzte Woche


Nö
Das war der andere Markus
@Horster_Schwabe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hessenrad (11. März 2018)

Farbtupfer in den Frankfurter Stadtwald gebracht

Gary Fisher Advance / 1991


----------



## msony (12. März 2018)

Moin


----------



## piitschii (12. März 2018)

Hessenrad schrieb:


> Farbtupfer in den Frankfurter Stadtwald gebracht
> 
> Gary Fisher Advance / 1991
> Anhang anzeigen 706583



wow, frech- bis grenzwertige Farbe!   ... bin ein bisschen verliebt. ohne Hörner und mit anderem sattel & helleren skinwalls wärs für mich perfekt...


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (12. März 2018)

msony schrieb:


> Moin



wo is dat, Namensvetter?


----------



## msony (12. März 2018)

Mechtenberg


----------



## msony (13. März 2018)

Von Gestern Abend noch
Schön nass geworden


----------



## Horst Link (14. März 2018)

Hier fühlt sich die Kröte wohl. Dreck und Wasser...




Nasse Krötenfüße by ultrahorst, on Flickr


----------



## Schlaftablette (14. März 2018)

msony schrieb:


> Von Gestern Abend noch
> Schön nass geworden


Aber das Foto war's auf alle Fälle wert!


----------



## msony (14. März 2018)

Schlaftablette schrieb:


> Aber das Foto war's auf alle Fälle wert!


Jupp
Wir haben uns auch untergestellt,aber an dem Baum waren keine Blätter dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hendr1k (14. März 2018)

-


----------



## svennox (15. März 2018)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Hier fühlt sich die Kröte wohl. Dreck und Wasser...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



..TOLLES BILD ..tolle Idee


----------



## MacB (15. März 2018)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Hier fühlt sich die Kröte wohl. Dreck und Wasser...
> 
> Nasse Krötenfüße by ultrahorst, on Flickr



ist das Wasser so blau oder haste da was dran gemacht?


----------



## Ladis (17. März 2018)

So voll Berlin auch ist, sobald man über die Stadtgrenze und in Brandenburg ist wird's schnell mal einsam....


----------



## caemis (17. März 2018)

Ladis schrieb:


> So voll Berlin auch ist, sobald man über die Stadtgrenze und in Brandenburg ist wird's schnell mal einsam....Anhang anzeigen 708607


Da hast du total recht @Ladis . Dafür war es auch schweinekalt je weiter man nach Norden kam:





Eigentlich wollte ich dieses Wochenende länger unterwegs sein, aber der Wind jenseits Berlins war mal so richtig mies... Aber ein paar Bilder gibt es trotzdem 

















Berlin-Buch über Gorinsee, Liebnitzsee und Werbellinsee nach Eberswalde...
Kalt, leer und sehr schön. Das einzige Problem meine Wasservorräte froren schneller ein, als ich sie trinken konnte.


----------



## msony (17. März 2018)

Ich wollte gerde fragen-war da Wodka in den Trinkflaschen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caemis (17. März 2018)

msony schrieb:


> Ich wollte gerde fragen-war da Wodka in den Trinkflaschen?!


Das nächste Mal! Und ich dachte noch, Marco, nimm ne Thermoskanne, dachte ich. Das Wasser in den Flaschen war ja nur das eine Problem. Der Schlauch vom Hydropack im Rucksack hats auch nicht ertragen und war komplett durchgefrostet... Prost


----------



## msony (17. März 2018)

Bei uns kannste garnicht or die Türe gehen,der Wind ist so abartig.


----------



## msony (17. März 2018)

Also angrillen


----------



## caemis (17. März 2018)

So ähnlich...


----------



## msony (17. März 2018)

caemis schrieb:


> So ähnlich...


Das kann alles sein von lammlachs über ....


----------



## caemis (17. März 2018)

Not bad, Lammlachs it is


----------



## Radsatz (17. März 2018)

SH
Windstärke 8 im Binnenland,sind halt die Berge des Nordens
- 5 Grad


----------



## msony (17. März 2018)

caemis schrieb:


> Not bad, Lammlachs it is


Hach da hat jemand aber einen guten Geschmack
Lass es dir munden


----------



## Rieboldo (18. März 2018)

Radsatz schrieb:


> SH
> Windstärke 8 im Binnenland,sind halt die Berge des Nordens
> - 5 Grad
> Anhang anzeigen 708970




Geiles Teil! Wenn du nicht Gerd heissen würdest könntest du mit dem Bild berühmt werden!


----------



## BontragerTom (18. März 2018)

Radsatz schrieb:


> SH
> Windstärke 8 im Binnenland,sind halt die Berge des Nordens
> - 5 Grad




Witzig, zuerst dachte ich, was macht den der Marvin in SH?..




[emoji1]
Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (18. März 2018)




----------



## kalihalde (18. März 2018)




----------



## Horst Link (18. März 2018)

Schon wieder Wintereinbruch. So langsam is mal gut mit Winter...




Horst Murrays Hei Hei by ultrahorst, on Flickr


----------



## Thomas Sommer (20. März 2018)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Schon wieder Wintereinbruch. So langsam is mal gut mit Winter...



Finde ich auch - Urlaub hatte ich mir anders vorgestellt


----------



## svennox (21. März 2018)

Ladis schrieb:


> So voll Berlin auch ist, sobald man über die Stadtgrenze und in Brandenburg ist wird's schnell mal einsam....Anhang anzeigen 708607


.. ACH .. am Stadtrand ist es auch schon Menschenleer ..
auch ohne das man die Stadtgrenze überschreiten muss 

BERLIN - Zehlendorf


----------



## hendr1k (22. März 2018)

Berlin ist ja nur eine Ansammlung von Dörfern - umso schöner kanns sein, kann man nix sagen ..


----------



## Thomas Sommer (22. März 2018)




----------



## Typ17 (25. März 2018)

Ein 93iger Vulkan, der weit davon entfernt ist, erloschen zu sein!
Unweit vom Derscher Geschwämm, einem der letzten Hochmoore in Rheinland-Pfalz!


----------



## Silberrücken (25. März 2018)

Schwarzstorch und Kona sind super und nicht alltäglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxelsha (25. März 2018)

Heute mal unterwegs mit den Ridge Runner


 
Axel


----------



## Klibi (26. März 2018)




----------



## Klibi (26. März 2018)




----------



## Klibi (26. März 2018)

Erste Frühlingsgefühle


----------



## Schlaftablette (26. März 2018)

Bist Du wirklich mit dem Kuwahara gefahren @Klibi ???
So ein glitzernd blitzblankes Fahrrad hab' ich in freier Wildbahn noch nie gesehen, sondern nur im Showroom beim Fahrradhändler meines Vertrauens.  
Nicht ein Stäubchen am Reifen, nicht ein Schmutzpartikel am Rahmen ...  ... es ist unglaublich, selbst der Antrieb ist makellos, wie hast Du das nur geschafft?


----------



## Radsatz (26. März 2018)

Es soll Leute geben die ihr FAHRRAD in die Wildnis tragen für ein paar Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxxT (26. März 2018)

und ich nehme immer ne kamera mit und mache trotzdem keine fotos...
war schön grad,die sonne kam noch raus,super..


----------



## Thias (26. März 2018)

Frühling ist, wenn einem im Wald so seltsame Gestalten begegnen, die mit Mountainbike und Fotoausrüstung auf dem Rücken nach einer gut ausgeleuteten Lichtung mit dramatischem Hintergrund suchen.


----------



## Spezi66 (26. März 2018)




----------



## Klibi (26. März 2018)

Schlaftablette schrieb:


> Bist Du wirklich mit dem Kuwahara gefahren @Klibi ???
> So ein glitzernd blitzblankes Fahrrad hab' ich in freier Wildbahn noch nie gesehen, sondern nur im Showroom beim Fahrradhändler meines Vertrauens.
> Nicht ein Stäubchen am Reifen, nicht ein Schmutzpartikel am Rahmen ...  ... es ist unglaublich, selbst der Antrieb ist makellos, wie hast Du das nur geschafft?


Hahahadas ist bei mir ums Eck.
5min.von zuhause.
Keine Fotoausrüstung dabei,lediglich Handyschnappschüsse.
Und putzen gehört zu meinen Hobbys


----------



## Radsatz (26. März 2018)

Klibi schrieb:


> Hahahadas ist bei mir ums Eck.
> 5min.von zuhause.
> Keine Fotoausrüstung dabei,lediglich Handyschnappschüsse.
> Und putzen gehört zu meinen Hobbys



na ja 5 Min tragen s ja auch keine Heldentat
Wenn ich die Reifen sehe,ist das Rad nicht urban dahin gekommen


----------



## Thomas Sommer (28. März 2018)

Frühling?  Noch nicht so richtig...


----------



## Schlaftablette (28. März 2018)

Schöne Gegend!   Bitte wo ist das?


----------



## Thomas Sommer (28. März 2018)

Schwarzwald


----------



## Schlaftablette (28. März 2018)

Danke.


----------



## Radsatz (29. März 2018)

Das Thema ist ein Witz
Heute morgen in SH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reseda (29. März 2018)




----------



## Thomas Sommer (30. März 2018)

(gut gegangen   )


----------



## msony (30. März 2018)

Definitiv auch klassisch.Ex Ralley CQP von Walter Röhrl.


----------



## reseda (30. März 2018)




----------



## synlos (30. März 2018)

Kleine RR-Runde mit meinem Bruder, zum trainieren von...


----------



## Hessenrad (31. März 2018)

Frankfurt Ratswegkreisel


----------



## Freefall79 (31. März 2018)

Hessenrad schrieb:


> Frankfurt Ratswegkreisel


Da findet jede Rahmenfarbe, den farblich passenden Hintergrund


----------



## Thomas Sommer (2. April 2018)

Zwei Wochen Urlaub und nicht einmal naß geworden - gar nicht mal so schlecht das Wetter 
Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem unscheinbaren Proflex. Wendiger als das Element - einige Schlüsselstellen
konnte ich damit zum ersten Mal fahren.


----------



## msony (2. April 2018)

Mahlzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IHateRain (2. April 2018)

Osterrunde zum Abschluss; das FAT läuft 








Beste Grüße
IHR


----------



## Nightstorm95 (2. April 2018)

Jogger in lang, Spaziergänger in warmer Jacke ...












... Ostermontag, vor dem zweiten Frühstück.

ciao, Max


----------



## Silberrücken (2. April 2018)

München 02. April 2018 windstill 15 Grad (oder mehr?)

.......urban biking around and across the city: Da kam endlich mal wieder Einiges an Kilometern zusammen. (Rahmen von FW ist ein 98er Ich hoffe, das ist noch ok)







Leider konnte ich heute mit der besch........ Kamera die wunderbar verschneite Alpenkette nicht aufs Bild bekommen, sorry.



Bei diesem Frühlingswetter ging es zum Schluss der Tour.......






durch den Englischen Garten zurück nach Schwabing.





Der Eisbach dürfte etwa 5 Grad "Badetemperatur" haben......





Die Surfer sind zwar zu jeder Jahreszeit (und auch nachts) aktiv, aber heute mit ein paar hundert begeisterten Touristen als Zuschauer.


----------



## msony (3. April 2018)

Guten Abend

Junge Dame(Team Merida)auf Ritchey Speed Max im DH Modus.




Gruss
Markus


----------



## aspreti (3. April 2018)

Schöne Grüße aus Südtirol

Alex






Messner Mountain Museum

Ein Besuch ist das Museum wirklich wert. Was Reinhold Messner alles gesammelt hat, ist unglaublich.


----------



## MForrest (4. April 2018)

In welchem Umkreis?

VG aus Baden-Baden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MForrest (4. April 2018)

Thomas Sommer schrieb:


> Schwarzwald



nochmal, da mir einer reingerutscht ist ....

In welchem Teil vom schwarzen Wald?

VG aus Baden-Baden


----------



## Thomas Sommer (4. April 2018)

Ganz in Deiner Nähe Murgtal, Enztal...


----------



## aspreti (4. April 2018)

Für alle die auf frische Äpfel aus dem Alto Adige warten, es könnte sich noch etwas hinziehen bis es soweit ist.






Dafür sind die Radwege schon gut in Schuss.






Wenn auch die Verkehrsführung manchmal etwas irreführend ist.






Die kennen das Kommunikationsverhalten ihrer Landsleute und appellieren statt zu strafen.






Nach ca. 5300 Jahren ist, bei entsprechenden Körperbau, nackte Brust wieder schwer im Kommen.


----------



## ArSt (4. April 2018)

Das erste mal seit November letzten Jahres wieder auf einem Fahrrad gesessen:





Ging besser wie erwartet, aber auf ca. 1150 über Null war Schluss:





Dafür gings runter umso schneller: 





Heute lobe ich mir mal wieder meine Felgenbremsen : Auf dem Raufweg habe ich eine Bekannte beim Runterkriechen getroffen, deren XT-Scheibenbremse hinten absolut tot war. Wahrscheinlich irgendwas im Geber im Arsch, da Beläge noch gut und nirgendwo Ölaustritt. Das wird nicht billig! Neumodisches Geraffel halt. 
Beste Grüße vom Armin.


----------



## mubi (4. April 2018)

aspreti schrieb:


> Wenn auch die Verkehrsführung manchmal etwas irreführend ist.



das ist doch garnix - schau mal hier:





ich hab's jedenfalls nicht kapiert.

übrigens: sehr schöne ecken wo ihr da rumfahrt @aspreti und @ArSt.


----------



## aspreti (5. April 2018)

Heute radlos






...aber spannend 






mit Überraschung






 und einem glücklichen Kind






Alex


----------



## BikingDevil (7. April 2018)

Sonne und Wald...


----------



## miles2014 (8. April 2018)

Gestern erste gemeinsame Ausfahrt der Panasonics... Sie ist begeistert und das Rad wird nun regelmäßig gefahren. Vielen Dank an @SJS_666 und an @mubi fürs finden.
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2257261]
	
[/URL]


----------



## SJS_666 (8. April 2018)

Sehr schönes Duo und schön, dass es gefällt und entsprechend genutzt wird...


Allemal besser als Zimmerdeko!


----------



## maxelsha (8. April 2018)

Heute 
Super Wetter,unterwegs mit Hi Pacer
In calw Kloster Hirsau




Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (8. April 2018)

maxelsha schrieb:


> Heute Super Wetter


Stimmt, da musste man schon auf die vielen anderen Radler aufpassen.
Ich habe heute, mit ein paar Kumpels, eine größere Runde im Flachen gemacht.
Zuerst übers Kochler Moos nach Benediktbeuern (https://www.google.de/search?q=Bene...6raAhXTx6YKHUg2AwAQ_AUIDCgD&biw=1688&bih=1106), wo auch mal der Fraunhofer (https://www.kloster-benediktbeuern.de/Einrichtungen/Fraunhofer-Glashuette) geforscht hat:





Dann weiter über Sindelsdorf zur Höhlmühle (https://forsthaus-hoehlmuehle.de/), einem feinen Gasthaus mitten im Wald, das auch vielen nordhochdeutschen Gästen bekannt ist:




Für uns war sogar auch noch ein Tisch frei! 
Über Murnau und das Murnauer Moos (https://www.google.de/search?q=Murn...qraAhXsZpoKHTblDfwQ_AUICygC&biw=1688&bih=1106) gings dann wieder heim. Bei Hechendorf Blick auf das noch gut verschneite Estergebirge:





Gestern wars ja eigentlich noch schöner, da noch nicht alle anderen aus der großen Stadt hier waren.  Da wollte ich aber mal wieder ein anderes Rad bewegen, welches hier nicht herein gehört:


Es grüßt Euch der Armin.


----------



## SJS_666 (8. April 2018)

Heute seit langer Zeit mal wieder ein paar Stunden das schöne Wetter genutzt und das 91er Beast ausgeführt...


























Ich fürchte morgen wird mir alles weh tun...


----------



## IHateRain (8. April 2018)

Bei dem Spitzenwetter heute mit den Kids getrailt 





als plötzlich: Off Road Toad!







Grüße
IHR


----------



## Silberrücken (8. April 2018)

Hammerwetter bei der heutigen Ausfahrt entlang der Isar nach Freising- und das Ritchey lief fast schneller als meine Beine mitkamen 



 
Eigentlich wollte ich gemütlich im Biber Tempo fahren. 





Aber, sobald ich auf so einem Ritchey sitze, bin ich kaum noch zu bremsen.......


----------



## Dean76 (9. April 2018)

Da fühlte sich "Speedy" aber wohl



 
LG
Andre


----------



## flott.weg (9. April 2018)

Katalonien. Das M2 durfte mit.....







Col de Banyuls. Hoch und wieder runter. Die Familie ist geschafft.....





Aber geil wars.


----------



## Rieboldo (10. April 2018)

IHateRain schrieb:


> als plötzlich: Off Road Toad!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sagemal Micha, was sind denn das für Schienbeinkiller? Die Pedalen, genau das schwebt mir für mein FRO vor, tät ich mich mal auf die Suche begeben. 

Cheers
Mathias


----------



## wtb_rider (10. April 2018)

gehört hier nicht recht her, ich aber schon und evtl erfreut sich ja jemand an meinem Glück.





















Gruss Kay


----------



## caemis (11. April 2018)

Mal wieder auf dem Weg zur Arbeit:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noka78 (11. April 2018)

@wtb_rider Kay, wo ist denn bitte im 2.Foto der Kicker - Junge junge  und auch die Dame hats drauf, stilsicher wie immer - echt tolle Fotos 

Ebenfalls aus dem gleichen Wald - nur als Stillleben und schon vom letzten Sonntag

















Titanbunte Grüße
Norman


----------



## wtb_rider (11. April 2018)

Naja son richtiger Kicker is da nicht.
Da is sone kleine Wurzel die nehm ich immer aber brauchen tu ich sie eigentlich nicht. Bei dem Baumstamm is auch nix dahinter. Bunny Hop halt.


----------



## Schlaftablette (11. April 2018)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> gehört hier nicht recht her, ich aber schon und evtl erfreut sich ja jemand an meinem Glück.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wirklich beeindruckend wie extrem leicht eure Bikes sind. Die Freundin muß ihren Drahtesel schon gut festhalten damit er nicht nach oben entschwebt wie ein Luftballon. Aber Dein Fatbike Kay stellt alles in den Schatten und hebt sogar mit Dir drauf ab. Schon eine geniale Idee von Dir die Reifen mit Helium zu füllen - vor allem beim Fatbike.


----------



## oneschnark (11. April 2018)

Berlin



Philippe


----------



## MacB (11. April 2018)

oneschnark schrieb:


> Berlin... #Ibis rosa
> Philippe



Jetzt weiß ich endlich, warum du die Farbe gewählt hast [emoji6][emoji106]


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (12. April 2018)

@noka78 der Helm ist der Hammer.... 

den wollt ich in den 90ern auch immer haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (13. April 2018)

..schöne Fotos ..entlang am Teufelsberg in Berlin


----------



## aspreti (14. April 2018)

Heute kleine Familienrunde an der Isar gedreht


















Alex


----------



## Ianus (15. April 2018)




----------



## kalihalde (15. April 2018)

Es wird Frühling ...









Einen schönen Sonntag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## aspreti (15. April 2018)

Bei semioptimalen Wetter gings heute in die Bayerischen Voralpen für eine kleine Tour mit Sohn.






Die leichte Tour ging von Petern in die Jachenau und retour.






An den Steigungen war der junge Mann nicht mehr zu halten. Man sieht am verwackelten Bild meine HF lag bei 220.






Steigung geschafft






Seine Vorliebe für Amphibien kennt ihr bereits.






"Nein, er bleibt hier bei seiner Familie und braucht keine Adoptiveltern!"






Die Zwischenstation ist in Sicht.






Die "Brotzeit" lässt den geplatzten Familienzuwachs verschmerzen.






Fertig und zurück






Alex


----------



## planist (15. April 2018)

Grunewald. tolles Wetter. Was will man mehr.


----------



## synlos (15. April 2018)

Das Wetter lockt, wie?  Herrlich, Sa. + So. getourt. 
Samstag eher mäßiges Wetter...










Sonntag etwas besser.


----------



## reseda (16. April 2018)

Waldautobahn -


----------



## Spezi66 (16. April 2018)




----------



## msony (16. April 2018)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 719162


mehr Foddos Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezi66 (16. April 2018)

Dann mach mal, das die Sonne scheint , wenn ich unterwegs bin


----------



## aspreti (19. April 2018)

Habe mir heute mal erlaubt "dem Herrn einen halben Tag zu stehlen", um eine "schnelle" Runde an der Isar zu drehen. Danach war ich natürlich wieder an der digitalen Werkbank.
Zur Abwechslung mal mit dem Bontrager.
















Alex


----------



## mauricer (19. April 2018)

Dein Bonty finde ich sehr schön. Ist vorne noch ne Switchblade, keine Composite oder?


----------



## aspreti (19. April 2018)

mauricer schrieb:


> Dein Bonty finde ich sehr schön. Ist vorne noch ne Switchblade, keine Composite oder?



Nee, das ist keine Tange sondern Composite. (Ja die Fotoqualität ist lausig)






Die hier hätte ich auch noch, da ist momentan nur 1 1/8" Schaft drin und ich sollte mal mit Reduzierhülsen auf 1" umbauen. Da warte ich bis mir wieder ein Bontrager über den Weg läuft und der Umbau sich lohnt. 1" Schaft hätte ich schon


----------



## caemis (19. April 2018)

aspreti schrieb:


> Nee, das ist keine Tange sondern Composite. (Ja die Fotoqualität ist lausig)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du könntest dich natürlich auch von der Gabel trennen, wenn jemand zufällig ein Bonti mit 1 1/8 Steuerrohr hat ...


----------



## mauricer (19. April 2018)

Umso besser. Die Farbe des Rahmens ist super!


----------



## aspreti (19. April 2018)

caemis schrieb:


> Du könntest dich natürlich auch von der Gabel trennen, wenn jemand zufällig ein Bonti mit 1 1/8 Steuerrohr hat ...



Ja, ja ich weiß, aber momentan warte ich noch bis mir ein Bontrager über den Weg läuft, sorry.

Bis auf den Rahmen hätte ich alles Bonti Felgen, Vorbau, Lenker nur der Rahmen fehlt halt noch, aber ich habs nicht so eilig damit.


----------



## black-panther (20. April 2018)

Seit Tagen Bombenwetter.
So muss Elternzeit


----------



## Thias (20. April 2018)

Chris! Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Version 1.0! Ich wünsche dir immer ausreichenden Schlaf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caemis (20. April 2018)

Und ausreichend Windeln nicht vergessen ...


----------



## dkh99 (20. April 2018)

Die erste Ausfahrt dieses Jahr...


----------



## Silberrücken (20. April 2018)

Ich wollte dann heute morgen die ersten tausend voll machen was bei dem Wetter ein grosses (und staubiges) Vergnügen war!


Mit so einem Ritchey bin sogar ich halt schneller unterwegs, da purzeln die Kilometer nur so........ 



 

Bei solch schönem Wetter ist die Isar-Landschaft hinter der grossen Stadt um so pitoresker....... 



 
zumal ich eine neue Biber-Burg im Entstehungszustand entdeckt hatte 



 

Jetzt können die Burschen nachts wieder auf die umliegenden Wiesen und Felder zum Fressen- dadurch werden nicht mehr so viel Bäume gefällt.



 

Na ja, so lange die nicht an meinem Sattelrohr nagen, sollte es mir eigentlich egal sein!  Nach der heutigen Testfahrt wird das Plexus am Sonntag auf den Berg "gescheucht". Ein Schönes Sonniges Wochenende allen!


----------



## aspreti (20. April 2018)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Ich wollte dann heute morgen die ersten tausend voll machen



Tiefstapler, jedes Mal wenn ich Dich sehe, bist Du mit dem Bike unterwegs


----------



## ExoDus (20. April 2018)

War fast zu warm zum biken.
Aber trotzdem schön!


----------



## black-panther (20. April 2018)

Thias schrieb:


> Chris! Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Version 1.0! Ich wünsche dir immer ausreichenden Schlaf.


Danke 
An Schlaf mangelt es zum Glück nicht; Langschläferin wie die Eltern, wenn wir wollen kommen wir erst um 9 oder 10 aus'm Bett. Bleibt hoffentlich so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caemis (20. April 2018)

black-panther schrieb:


> Danke
> An Schlaf mangelt es zum Glück nicht; Langschläferin wie die Eltern, wenn wir wollen kommen wir erst um 9 oder 10 aus'm Bett. Bleibt hoffentlich so


Ganz bestimmt


----------



## Spezi66 (20. April 2018)

ExoDus schrieb:


> War fast zu warm zum biken.
> Aber trotzdem schön!



War hier nicht anders


----------



## ExoDus (21. April 2018)

Ist immer noch schön, ich bin aber nicht weit gekommen. 500m bis zum Schloßpark, aber wenn man Britz kennt weiß man, dass man nicht weit fahren muss um es schon zu haben.

Kirschblüte und Hausflohmarkt ist auch noch.


----------



## aspreti (21. April 2018)

Samstag, schönes Wetter! Was macht der Classic-Biker? Arbeiten um die nächsten Aufbauten finanzieren zu können

Wenn man aber Glück hat, besteht der Job aus einen kurzen Porträt eines Medienmanagers bei Radln am Tegernsee. Das Auto bleibt zu hause. Das Bridgestone und ich nehmen die Bob (Bayerische Oberland Bahn) zum Ziel. Der Medienmanager ausgesprochen kooperativ, so war der Job schnell erledigt. Und ich hatte alle Zeit der Welt um nach München zu biken.

Start bei Traumwetter in Tegernsee. Ein letzter Blick auf den See, wird Zeit zu verschwinden, die Touristendichte steigt mit der Tageszeit.






Stopp auf der Wiese und den Blick auf die Alpen geniessen. Der Fotorucksack dient zum abstützen, es gab keinen Stock (der Bauer hatte aufgeräumt)







Meine Lust auf Zucker steigt und der Kiosk am Kirchsee hat selbstgemachten Kuchen. Ich entschied mich für leckeren Erdbeer-Mascapone. Also wenn euch mal zu dem schönen Moorsee nahe Sachsenkamm verschlägt, esst Kuchen. Und die Eigentümerin ist auch bei Vollbetrieb die Ruhe selbst.






Nicht nur mir war das Wasser des Kirchsee zu kalt.






Leider gab es auch eine unschöne Begebenheit. Die Strasse zum See ist abschüssig. Ich konnte der Kreuzotter(?? bin kein Biologe) noch ausweichen, als sie sich über die Strasse schlängelte. Das Auto direkt hinter mir fuhr drüber, leider. Ausweichen wäre möglich gewesen ...






An einer Tankstelle musste ich nochmal Flüssigkeit bunkern. Die kurze Überlegung, das Bike zu waschen habe ich dann doch verworfen.






Tja, auch die schönste Heimfahrt endet mit der Ankunft fast am Ziel.






Die Daheimgebliebenen sahen auch glücklich aus, tauschen hätte ich trotzdem nicht wollen.






Beine hoch, duschen und die Fahrt vor dem geistigen Auge vorbeiziehen lassen.






Alex


----------



## caemis (21. April 2018)

Bei einem Ausflug zu meiner Mutter ins südliche Berliner Umland hörte ich Geschichten eines Wolf-Rudels in der Nähe. Als die Kinder beschäftigt waren, habe ich mich auf den Weg gemacht...

















Die ersten Spuren wilden Lebens...



(Die Wildschweine in der Gegend haben grade Frischlinge - allzu lang stehen bleiben wollte ich nicht)

Und dann:




Immerhin eine Fährte


----------



## Rieboldo (21. April 2018)

Ich hatte kurz einen Kothaufen als Spur vermutet! Ist das eine Wolfsspur meinste? Grösse und so?


----------



## caemis (21. April 2018)

Rieboldo schrieb:


> Ich hatte kurz einen Kothaufen als Spur vermutet! Ist das eine Wolfsspur meinste? Grösse und so?


Ziemlich sicher. In dem konkreten Gebiet (ehemaliger Militärflughafen) gibt es ein Rudel. Andere Spuren die auf einen Hund hindeuten gab es nicht (Fuß - oder Radabdrücke), mal abgesehen davon kommen Spaziergänger nicht so tief in den Wald... 100% sicher kann ich mir natürlich nicht sein - aber fürs Gefühl


----------



## reseda (22. April 2018)

.


----------



## Mathes66 (22. April 2018)

Das schöne Wetter genutzt


----------



## Silberrücken (22. April 2018)

Heute war es wieder mal ein bisschen härter. Die "echten" ersten Berge der Saison ließen mich ein wenig leiden.......




Der Start war direkt am Wallberg /Tegernsee bei herrlichem "Hochsommer-Wetter"




Vorbei am bekannten Lawinenstrich (nennt man wirklich so!)





und rauschenden Gebirgsbächen, wurde es dann bald




am ersten kleineren Pass alpiner, was die Schneelage angeht.





An dieser Hütte hatte ich bereits tüchtig geschwitzt. Aber es gibt hier eine Trinkwasser-Versorgung dank Quelle.




Weiter ging die (rasende Fahrt ) nach Tirol hinein, und das Plexus wollte wieder mal schneller, als ich konnte......




Ich habe versucht, hier weiter durch zu kommen......


aber das Schieben mit Radschuhen im Schnee und bergauf kann ich leider auch schlecht!




Ich hätte es schaffen können, wenn ich motivierter gewesen wäre. Aber, warum überhaupt, wenn doch die Touren-Ski im Auto sind!

Fazit: ein super MTB Tag im Frühling im Gebirge bei Sommerwetter und ohne Blessuren an Mann und Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ExoDus (22. April 2018)

Schöne Tour, aber die Bilder sind teilweise doppelt. Das Schild ist ja der Hammer, "Herzlich Willkommen"..... Das gilt nicht für Radfahrer! [emoji106][emoji16]


----------



## Huelse (22. April 2018)

Großer Zschirnstein und Sněžník, gestern.


----------



## Lorenzini (23. April 2018)

Hättste ja noch den kleinen tschirnstein mitnehmen können. (Duck und weg).
....In der Ecke gibt's die dicksten Heidelbeeren die ich je gesehen habe. Wunderschönes Sachsen.


----------



## Mathes66 (24. April 2018)

Musste gestern noch mal eine Runde drehen

Bei Porz





Rheinboulevard





Schlosspark Stammheim






Schön wars


----------



## Silberrücken (25. April 2018)

München 25. April 2018 heiter bis wolkig 23 Grad   (böiger Wind!)  





gaaaaanz langsam bewegen sich das P 20 und ich aus der Stadt hinaus in Ri. Norden (Gegenwind)





Später wird es kniffliger......





vielleicht sollte ich doch besser schieben.....?



 

aber jetzt kann man oben links am Bildrand schon mein erstes Ziel erahnen.



 

Und hinter den Büschen ist bereits



 
die Schüssel zu sehen, die alsbald



 
auf den Lenker genommen wird....... bei tausend Euro Minimum für das Schwarzmarkt-Ticket, kann ich mir heute nicht mehr leisten!



 

weiter gehts jetzt auf Schotter und eher gemütlich- das Ritchey ist schon etwas sauer!



 
Auf der anderen Flußseite sehe ich, dass die Nager in den letzten Tagen wieder mehrfach zugeschlagen haben......



 
und ein paar Kilometer weiter flussabwärts wurde gerade mit dem Bau eines neuen Biber Damms begonnen.



 
und hier schälen die Burschen die Rinde der dicksten Bäume!



 
Wo die Biber wie die Ziegen auf Bäume klettern um zu fressen? In den Isarauen bei München legen die Kletter-Biber die Bäume flach, um sie danach besser besteigen zu können.   






Und zum Schluss, wie die ausverkaufte "Ritchey" Arena über dem Sattel zu schweben versucht........   Schönen Fussball-Abend!


----------



## fiveelements (25. April 2018)

Den Ballon da hinten brauch ich als Sattel.


----------



## Spezi66 (25. April 2018)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> ....... bei tausend Euro Minimum für das Schwarzmarkt-Ticket



......und da sag noch mal einer, wir hier sind alle bekloppt.


----------



## ExoDus (25. April 2018)

Zur Zeit ist der Weg von der Arbeit nach Hause teilweise wunderschön.





Am Wochenende das erste mal im Jahr auf dem Tempelhofer Feld gewesen, übelst voll. Ich wollte eigentlich ein paar Runden drehen, habe dann aber lieber was gegessen und mich vom Acker gemacht.







Vicini ist bis auf Kleinigkeiten fertig.
Erste längere Testfahrt zur Arbeit.


----------



## msony (27. April 2018)

Hallo

Hab es heut mal wieder kurz auf`s Rad geschafft.
Viel Spass noch hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (28. April 2018)

YO!


----------



## msony (28. April 2018)

Das Yo ist echt ne geile Karre Tom !


----------



## kalihalde (28. April 2018)

synlos schrieb:


> YO!



Ist das ein Erdfall im Karst?


----------



## ExoDus (29. April 2018)

Urban Exploration (musste den Begriff vorher googlen) [emoji16], im alten Blub Schwimmbad, erst wegen Ratten geschlossen dann abgebrannt . Heute werden da am Wochenende - heute auch - Untergrund Partys gefeiert...psst nicht weitersagen. [emoji6]


----------



## synlos (29. April 2018)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Ist das ein Erdfall im Karst?


Schon möglich, war schon eine Ewigkeit nicht mehr an diesem Platz! Diese "Steilküste" gibts schon länger vor Ort.


----------



## Dean76 (29. April 2018)

Na ja, vom Schloss Diedersdorf kann man jetzt nicht so viel erkennen



 

Aber wir waren dort

LG
André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiggi (29. April 2018)

Endlich, endlich ist das Nöll jetzt auch unterwegs. Tolles Rad!


----------



## Silberrücken (29. April 2018)

Nach den Erfahrungen vom letzten Sonntag stellte sich mir die Frage:



 

MTB oder Tourenski? Beides war möglich. Aber nach dem langen Winter entschied ich mich schliesslich doch für



 
Wiesmann s 1998er Thurot mit ordentlich Profil am Reifen sowie Scheibenbremse- so wollte ich es heute mal riskieren.......



 
In diese wunderbare Region führte mein heutiger Sonntags-Ausflug.



 
Mir liefen übrigens zahlreiche Skitourengeher über den Weg, die durch die Kare abgefahren waren. Die starten oft mit dem ersten Licht.



 
Leider habe ich heute keine Steinböcke und Gemsen gesehen. Bloss einen alten Fuchs, der erst auf ca. 20 Meter Distanz flüchtete........



 

Es war zum Glück mit ca. 18 Grad nicht kalt für mich- denn ich war kurz / kurz unterwegs......



 

Einige kleinere Zuläufe des Rissbaches musste ich fahrend oder schiebend queren.





und ein bisschen über die Fichte klettern.......



 
und natürlich auch wieder durch den Schnee



 
schieben.......



 
und stossen -wie der Schweizer sagt- Auf den Südhängen war fast alles frei und auch fahrbar.......



 
gleich nach dem verfrachteten und verpressten Schnee ging es trailig abwärts.



 
So sah es auf der Südseite in Richtung Achensee aus......



 
und hier bin ich runter......



 
Mit diesen Reifen und Bremsen war ich sicher unterwegs.......



 
auch weil ich langsam und vorsichtig war. Ich musste später meine Familie in Tölz zum Eis essen treffen und wollte nicht blutig kommen......

Auch mit einem alten Fahrrad kann man es noch richtig krachen lassen- Ride On!



 
Nach dem Schokoladen-Eis habe ich ihn mit dem Kopf in die Isar gesteckt.


----------



## stiggi (29. April 2018)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Nach den Erfahrungen vom letzten Sonntag stellte sich mir die Frage:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 723866
> 
> ...


Das mit dem Kopf in die Isar hast Du hoffentlich nicht gemacht. Ansonsten ist Dein Bericht einsame klasse. Ich wäre gern dabei gewesen...
Liebe Grüße
Thomas


----------



## maxelsha (30. April 2018)

Mit dem Panasonic unterwegs am Rhein
Nähe Mannheim


 
Axel


----------



## mr.bibendum (1. Mai 2018)




----------



## synlos (1. Mai 2018)

Brave Blizzard


----------



## Radsatz (2. Mai 2018)

Bin dann mal eben in "Kenia" vorbei gekommen


----------



## SJS_666 (3. Mai 2018)

Eigentlich wollte ich heute nur mal einen kleine Testrunde drehen um zu probieren, wie ich mit Klick-Pedalen zurecht komme (für mich Premiere am Slate). Nun ja, Dann hat es mich doch gute 3,5h umgetrieben...






Erste Impressionen vom Fahrgefühl fallen durchaus positiv aus. Das Rad fühlt sich so gut wie überall wohl, egal ob auf Asphalt, Schotter, Waldautobahn, miese Fahrradwege usw...

Mit den Klick-Pedalen komme ich überraschend gut zurecht. Hatte erwartet, dass es zu Beginn sehr ungewohnt ist. Nach den ersten 5km fühlte sich alles richtig an. Was für den Anfang noch nen Problem darstellen wird, ist es nach längerer Strecke ohne Halt, daran zu denken, die Pedale aktiv auszuhaken. Andernfalls drohen peinliche Umfaller...

Nun gut, ich hatte ganz bewusst für den Anfang den Lösemechanismus auf die geringste Einstellung eingestellt, so dass ich meinen "beinahe Umfaller" an einer Ampel doch noch retten konnte. Auch wenn es sicherlich wenig elegant ausgesehen hat...






Wie gesagt, es sollte nur ne kurze Testrunde werden. Nun ja, in der Duisburger Innenstadt gestartet, stand ich dann irgendwann am Rhein an der Fährenstation in Richtung linker Niederrhein...






Also doch langsam irgendwie einen Weg Richtung Heimat gesucht. Fragt mich bitte nicht wo ich überall lang gefahren bin. Den Rhein entlang bis an die Stadtgrenze im Norden könnte ich noch rekonstruieren, ab da habe ich mich "treiben lassen" und mir Wege nach Gefallen gesucht. Einzige Premisse war, wenig Straße und möglichst wechselnde Untergründe...






Zu guter Letzt irgendwann zum Rhein-Herne-Kanal gefunden und von da aus am Kanal entlang zu den Duisburger Häfen Richtung zu Hause...

Fazit:
Kurze Runden fallen mit dem Rad extrem schwer. Es macht einfach Zuviel Spaß einfach mal vollkommen planlos drauf loszufahren. Das fand ich früher mit dem Rennrad immer problematisch. Da war man doch arg limitiert, was den Untergrund anging. Was immer eine gewisse Planung voraussetzte. Das kann man sich mit dem Rad getrost sparen...


----------



## expresso'93 (3. Mai 2018)




----------



## caemis (3. Mai 2018)

expresso'93 schrieb:


>


 Sehr schöne Farbe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceo (3. Mai 2018)

expresso'93 schrieb:


>


kalenderfoto!


----------



## wtb_rider (3. Mai 2018)

also wenn ich nochmal n Brodie,....also dann nur DAS!.
zwinker und so!


----------



## mauricer (4. Mai 2018)

Es ist wirklich die geilste Farbe.


----------



## expresso'93 (4. Mai 2018)

Eher nicht, Kay 

Bei Retrobike wird gerade ein neueres Sovereign in "Sovereign Blue" angeboten 

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=383576


----------



## wtb_rider (4. Mai 2018)

Äh ne eben nicht ein Sovereign, sonder DAS. 
Pah eben nicht!


----------



## expresso'93 (4. Mai 2018)

Weiss ich doch, Kay  Das Sovereign bei RBUK sollte nur ein allgemeiner Hinweis in die Runde sein.

2-farbig kommt aber auch gut, leider war da das Wetter nicht so schön.


----------



## Radsatz (4. Mai 2018)

Watt brauch ich Adria,wenn in SH der Himmel auch azur blau ist


----------



## Spezi66 (4. Mai 2018)

Endlich wieder besseres Wetter, dafür ne fette Grippe im Anmarsch. Toll.


----------



## kalihalde (4. Mai 2018)

Heute auf der Critical Mass in Halle (Saale)









Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (5. Mai 2018)




----------



## synlos (5. Mai 2018)




----------



## Quen (5. Mai 2018)




----------



## synlos (5. Mai 2018)

Sundown-linear-fade with Venus.


----------



## flott.weg (6. Mai 2018)

Heute meine haus- und hofstrecke mit nem Ritchey P 29er gefahren. wow. was für ein rad. eine rakete. und erst bergab.....ahhh. 
suchtpotential. 










genießt die sonne.
jan


----------



## SJS_666 (6. Mai 2018)

Heute das 85er SM mal ausgeführt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberrücken (6. Mai 2018)

Heute wollte ich mir mal nicht (unter keinen Umständen!) klatschnasse Füsse -im schweren Frühlingsschnee in den Bergen- einfangen. Dort war es heute früh ohnehin kalt, neblig und fies......





Darum bin ich im sonnigen "Flachland" geblieben...... 



 
und habe es auf solchen staubtrockenen Trails nicht bereuen müssen.



 
Dazu musste ich den Bach, mittels Brücken versteht sich, ein paar mal queren.





Auf diesen Anliegern hatte ich keine Hand zum Knipsen frei.......



 
aber dafür in der Ebene "ein bisschen was an Strecke" machen können.





.......und dann sollte das kommende Wochenende (ein langes!) in den Bergen wohl passen!



 
Dieser Fliegen-Fischer hatte heute jedenfalls kein Angel-Glück.... (Anfänger-Depp)



 

.....weil hier die Fische standen!


----------



## BikingDevil (6. Mai 2018)




----------



## aspreti (6. Mai 2018)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Heute wollte ich mir mal nicht (unter keinen Umständen!) klatschnasse Füsse -im schweren Frühlingsschnee in den Bergen- einfangen. Dort war es heute früh ohnehin kalt, neblig und fies......



Warst wohl im Biergarten Mühlenpark/Ismanig, Steckerlfisch essen ?

Alec?


----------



## Silberrücken (7. Mai 2018)

aspreti schrieb:


> Warst wohl im Biergarten Mühlenpark/Ismanig, Steckerlfisch essen ?
> 
> Alec?



Leider nicht- ich hatte einfach zu viele Riegel eingesteckt.......


----------



## reseda (10. Mai 2018)

90er Tiger mit neuen Wildgrippern


----------



## Hessenrad (10. Mai 2018)

DAWES FAT CHANCE in Nordsachsen mit Blick auf Oschatz und den Collm.


----------



## aspreti (12. Mai 2018)

Bei dem Wetter muss das Bontrager raus und in die Berge.
Rechtzeitiger Start erspart den Stau, bedingt aber frühes Aufstehen, macht nix der Berg ruft. Raus aus Bayern zu den Nachbarn.









Zunächst gilt es den Asphalt hinter sich zu lassen.




Ist das geschafft wartet Natur pur.




Etwas weiter oben gibts noch die hartnäckigen Reste des vergangenen Winters zu bestaunen.




Sind aber wirklich nur einige Überreste, der Rest ist frei befahrbar.




Idyllische kleine Pause muss sein.




Bald ist es geschafft. Das Parken spare ich mir heute ich fahre weiter.




Der hätte mal besser sein Auto zu Hause gelassen, bevor er im Rausch in die Berge fährt. Nun gut, andere Länder andere Sitten, ich bin ja im Ausland[emoji16]




Einmal noch über den Bach.




Endlich Ziel erreicht, Pause.




Jetzt warten nur noch 16 Km Downhill auf mich




Ein Traumtag




Alex


----------



## caemis (12. Mai 2018)

Super!


----------



## popeye (12. Mai 2018)

Nur ein Foto aus dem Stadtgarten in liegender Perspektive geschossen, also nicht so wirklich "unterwegs". Muss auch mal sein.

Weiß nicht warum das Foto so künstlich aussieht, habs nicht nachbearbeitet. Wahrscheinlich sind die Grundeinstellungen irgendwie merkwürdig.

Entspanntes Restwochenende wünscht
Michael


----------



## Silberrücken (12. Mai 2018)

@aspreti  Da habe ich ja (zumindest für heute) eine sehr schöne Tour verpasst....... 

Wo ist denn dieser Lawinenkegel Alex?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (12. Mai 2018)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Wo ist denn dieser Lawinenkegel Alex?


Forsthaus Aquilla ist links oben, und dann?


----------



## Silberrücken (13. Mai 2018)

(Ich weiss jetzt wo das ist, und dass die Lawine vom Kotzen runter kam, @ArSt  Nächste Woche bin ich dort wieder mit einer Gruppe.)

Aber heute waren -vor allem- Trails angesagt. Ein bisschen Anfahrt war natürlich erforderlich......





Aber dafür habe ich heute den Lehrmeister des Anfänger-Depp vom letzten Sonntag getroffen.





Das Wetter hielt und die Beine waren heute ebenfalls gut (dachte ich!) als ich zum blauen Himmer aufsah......





Die Trail-Orgie war schon super, aber ich musste dauernd runter vom Hobel.......





weil es entweder zu steil für mich war, oder





meine Freunde, die Biber, Hindernisse auf den Trails hinterlassen haben.




Für solche "Dinger" ist mein Bunny-Hop einfach viel zu schlecht,





so daß sich mein Kettenblatt "wie ein Sägeblatt" bloss unnötigerweise ins Holz frisst. Die Trails wurden immer besser.....






weil flowiger. Man soll den Trail aber nicht vor seinem Ende loben. Dieser endete zwar noch nicht direkt am vom Biber gefällten Baum




Das ging dann schon ruck zuck weiter......





aber hier am Bach war dann mit diesem Trail endgültig Schluss!




Da es sich um einen sehr, sehr alten Reitweg handelt, vermute ich mal, dass hier früher die Pferde getränkt wurden........




Also noch einige Kilometer auf- und absteigen geübt.....




bis ich dem Auwald ......





langsam entrinnen konnte!




Schöne Woche noch und Ride On!


----------



## ArSt (13. Mai 2018)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Nächste Woche bin ich dort wieder mit einer Gruppe.


Ist schon ein paar Jahre her, dass ich dort in der Gegend das letzte mal war. Auf dem Weg zur Steinölbrennerei zwischen Marlkopf und Sonntagsspitze:


 
Beste Grüße, Armin.


----------



## msony (14. Mai 2018)

Unterwegs Richtung Ruhr.







Schöne Tour war es heute.


----------



## SJS_666 (14. Mai 2018)

Die Ruhr war für meine heutige Tour auch der Startpunkt. Genauer die Ruhrschleuse in Duisburg (das ist quasi vor der Haustür). Die Idee war in Richtung Süden rechtseitig am Rhein entlang unter Vermeidung jeglicher Straßen bis mindestens Düsseldorfer Altstadt. Je nachdem wie "fit" ich dann noch wäre, hatte ich mit dem Gedanken gespielt notfalls mit dem Zug ein Stück Richtung Heimt zu fahren...

Soweit der Plan...

Was ziemlich gut gelungen ist, asphaltierte Straßen zu vermeiden. Ist man erst mal in Hüttenheim an Mannesmann und HKM vorbei, schafft man es recht zügig jenseits asphaltierter Straßen am Rheinufer entlang zu fahren...






So sahen die landwirtschaftlichen Autobahnen anfangs aus. Mit dem Slate nahezu "Rennstrecke". Anfangs noch etwas zurückhaltend unterwegs war es erstaunlich, was das Teil an Unebenheiten wegbügelt. Dass die Lefty einen guten Job verrichtet, konnte man ja in diversen Tests lesen. Aber dass auch das Heck eines Alurahmens in Kombination mit der Carbonstütze soviel wegsteckt, fand ich sensationell. Man neigt dazu auf dem scheißlosen Untergrund unvernünftig schnell zu fahren...











Erster Zwischenstopp war dann Kaiserwerth...






Nachdem ich dann am Landtag angekommen war, dachte ich mir "scheiß auf Zug, auch nicht ein Stückchen". Das Wetter war so grandios und ich hatte soviel Spaß unterwegs, dass ich kurzerhand entschied den Rückweg wie den Hinweg zu gestalten. Mit dem Unterschied, dass es diesmal linksrheinisch abseits von Asphalt nach Hause gehen soll...






Wo es rechtsrheinisch noch relativ gut zu erspähende Landwirtschaftswege gab, war das linksrheinisch nach relativ kurzer Zeit nicht mehr der Fall. Wege konnte man teils nur noch daran erkennen, dass die alten Wege in den "Fahrrinnen" nicht ganz so zugewachsen waren. Egal, geht trotzdem. Ein Großteil der linksrheinischen Strecke habe ich es dann sogar gewagt Reitwege zu nehmen. Teils extrem verwurzelt, teils extrem zugewachsen und ein Weg kaum zu erkennen... Was soll ich sagen? Alles fahrbar mit dem Rad...

Die einzigen Stellen wo ich tatsächlich schieben musste, sind Sand/Kies Aufschüttungen direkt am Wasser entlang. Da sacken die Reifen einfach zu sehr ein als das man noch vernünftig vorwärts kommt...

Fazit:
1. Für die dritte Tour dieses Jahr war die Distanz ambitioniert. Außer zwei kurzen 30-35km Runden hatte ich dieses Jahr noch keine nennenswerten Distanzen zurückgelegt. Ab Uerdingen war der Rückweg dann doch auf einmal elend lang. Aber trotz zeitweise zumachenden Oberschenkel habe ich der Versuchung widerstanden auf öffentliche Verkehrsmittel zurückzugreifen. Da war der Ehrgeiz einfach größer...

2. In den vergangenen Jahren waren meine MTB Touren immer im schattigen Wald. Ihr könnt Euch sicher denken was nun kommt... Na klar! Auf den Einkaufszettel für morgen kommt auf jeden Fall Aftersun- und Sonnenschutzcreme. Was man während des Fahrens nicht merkt, ist der wunderbare Sonnenbrand, den man sich auf so einer Tour in der Sonne zuzieht...

3. Eine Anschaffung, welche ich nie für nötig gehalten habe. Eine Trinkblase! Ich bin echt begeistert! Zum Einen, weil man mit einer Füllung deutlich mehr Flüssigkeit als in zwei Flaschen mit sich führen kann. Zum Anderen, weil (ich zumindest) man deutlich mehr und regelmäßiger unterwegs trinkt, als wenn man nur Flaschen dabei hat...

So, jetzt erst mal in die Wanne, Muskulatur entspannen...


----------



## Mathes66 (16. Mai 2018)

Gestern, nach der Arbeit, brauchte das Merlin noch mal Auslauf.


----------



## Glimmerman (16. Mai 2018)

Heute morgen nur das kleine rote Brötchen-/ Bahnhofsrad ausgeführt...herrliche Sonne aber die Luft noch nicht zu warm.


----------



## msony (17. Mai 2018)

Moin


----------



## mauricer (17. Mai 2018)

@msony sehr gut, die straffe Vorbereitung bei dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (17. Mai 2018)

Jupp Mo
Bin voll dabei


----------



## Radsatz (17. Mai 2018)

msony schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 730559 Anhang anzeigen 730557 Jupp Mo
> Bin voll dabei



Bei dir wird der Grill auch nicht kalt
Wann gibts nen neuen Aufbau zu bewundern oder hast du gerade Schaffens blockade


----------



## msony (17. Mai 2018)

Zur Zeit fixt mich kein Rad an Gerd


----------



## popeye (19. Mai 2018)




----------



## Thomas Sommer (19. Mai 2018)

Nach drei Wochen Grippe endlich wieder aufs Rad


----------



## Silberrücken (20. Mai 2018)

Hallo Thomas, auch die "harten Alten" dürfen schon mal ihre Grippe nehmen......   Wo steht die dicke Eiche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas Sommer (20. Mai 2018)

Die steht auf dem Lüns"berg" bei Borken.     ...92,5 m!!


----------



## Silberrücken (20. Mai 2018)

So hohe Eichen gibt s doch gar nicht  !


----------



## konabrodieklein (21. Mai 2018)

...ne Runde um Block


----------



## Heikibike (21. Mai 2018)

4 Tage holländische Küste mit Abschluss in Amsterdam- mit dem Blizzard geht alles


----------



## popeye (21. Mai 2018)

Heute: Classic Bike trifft auf klassischen Windows-Desktop


----------



## ArSt (21. Mai 2018)

Mist, die heutige Tour hab' ich mir a bisserle anders vorgestellt!
Durch schlimme Regenfälle gestern Abend, war die Fahrt durchs Murnauer Moos schon gut feucht. Dann gings bei Grafenaschau elendig steil durch wenigstens schattig kühlen Wald nach oben in Richtung Hörnle. Am höchsten Punkt dann Querung einer harmlos aussehenden Kiesreissen:





100m mit dem Bike auf der Schulter geht schon, ich kenn ja den Weg. 
Dass es zwischen den Steinen aber so pampig ist, hätte ich nicht gedacht:





Bis nachause hab' ich Betonschuhe, die Pampe muss runter! Also Füße, besser Schuhe waschen:





Hat blos 15 Minuten gedauert das Zeugs mit den Fingenägeln runter zu kratzen. 
Das Bike dazu war zum Glück kein Klassiker, hat aber auch Säubern gebraucht: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2272019 

Beste Grüße, Armin.


----------



## Silberrücken (21. Mai 2018)

Start war heute in Hinterriss. Ich hatte den Handtuch breiten Trail Richtung Johannisthal und dann über den Klammsteig gewählt.

Dieser Rissbachzulauf führte kaum Wasser und war probremlos zu queren.



 

 Der Klammsteig verfügt über eine solide Holzbrücke- sonst wäre hier Schluss!



 
Weiter ging es zum Kleinen Ahorn-Boden mit Blick in die noch verschneite Bergwelt des Karwendel.......



 

Hier musste ich mich entscheiden......



 
zum Karwendel-Haus hochzukurbeln. Die Falkenhütte hat sowieso "bis auf Weiteres" wegen Renovierung geschlossen.





Am Kleinen Ahorn-Boden habe ich vorsichtshalber die Trinkflasche voll gemacht...... 





denn jetzt hiess es: teilweise auf Geröll klettern.  Die Onza haben das recht gut gepackt.





Nach einer Weile Schinderei war in etwa die Baumgrenze erreicht. Bald würde ich zum Hochalm-Sattel kommen. Aber vorher musste ich



 

einige Schneefelder queren und mir wieder nasse Füsse holen. Aber das ist ja schon zur Gewohnheit geworden, und nur noch 



 

halb so schlimm, wie es scheint.......



 
schliesslich war das Ziel "Karwenel-Haus" erreicht, und die herrliche Abfahrt stand ja bald an.......



 
Es hat wirklich alles wie geplant funktioniert und irgendwelche Schäden oder gar Stürze gab es auch keine!



 
Der meterhohe Schnee in den Karen schmilzt vor sich hin und läuft als Wasserfall über oder unterirdisch zu Tal. Heute habe ich zwar Gemsen und Steinböcke im Schnee ausmachen können, aber die kleine Lumix bringt es nicht, sie im Bild festzuhalten .



 
Der schmale Steg war dann auch kein Problem mehr, und eine Stunde später saß ich auch schon bei der Familie im Garten.



 

Schöne Woche!


----------



## Thomas Sommer (22. Mai 2018)

Schöne Gartenlaube!


----------



## pommerngerrit (22. Mai 2018)

dacht ich mir auch grad. Würd super in mein Garten passen. 
Wo steht die?


----------



## Silberrücken (22. Mai 2018)

pommerngerrit schrieb:


> dacht ich mir auch grad. Würd super in mein Garten passen.
> Wo steht die?



Moin, 

na, ob die sich an der Ostsee-Küste so gut machen würde  ?

Vorerst bleibt sie beim Filius in Tölz....... (Das ist eine uralte Wallberg-Gondel!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm95 (22. Mai 2018)

Wetter wie aus dem Reisekatalog. Ab an den Teich ...







Max
_________________
Suche XTR M900 LRS


----------



## msony (23. Mai 2018)

Herne


----------



## mauricer (23. Mai 2018)

Ach hier radelt er?


----------



## msony (23. Mai 2018)

mauricer schrieb:


> Ach hier radelt er?


Sorry ich habe es Pfingsten total verkackt Mo.


----------



## mauricer (23. Mai 2018)

Steht jetzt 1-1.


----------



## msony (23. Mai 2018)

mauricer schrieb:


> Steht jetzt 1-1.



Nächstes Jahr bin ich ab Freitag dabei,versprochen.


----------



## synlos (23. Mai 2018)

msony schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr bin ich ab Freitag dabei,versprochen.


Wehe nicht, sonst ->


----------



## msony (23. Mai 2018)

synlos schrieb:


> Wehe nicht, sonst ->


versprochen Tom !!
Und ehrlich zugegeben,dass ich verkackt habe dies Jahr,ohne dumme Ausrede.
Aber ich war am WE im Heavy Fieber.

https://www1.wdr.de/mediathek/video...deo-live-preview-sodom---bombenhagel-100.html


----------



## Radsatz (24. Mai 2018)

Bomben Wetter in SH 25 Grad, auf 40 km nur Gegenwind mit 32 Km/H *TOLL*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezi66 (24. Mai 2018)

Unterwegs, ein Junior Zagato


----------



## Silberrücken (24. Mai 2018)

Zagato und Abarth kann man lassen.......


----------



## maxelsha (25. Mai 2018)

Über den Dächer von Calw Nord Schwarzwald


 

 
Axel


----------



## caemis (25. Mai 2018)

Alpen Tag 1.

@Silberrücken ; @AirTomac ; @miles2014 und ich haben uns fürs Wochenende was vorgenommen... Ein vollständiger Reisebericht folgt am Sonntag/Montag bis dahin gibt es aber ein paar Bilder.

Heute: Vorderriss - Engalm über Joachimsklamm













​


----------



## Thomas Sommer (26. Mai 2018)

...ich würde auch lieber die Alpen überqueren - aber man kann nicht Alles haben.


----------



## nutallabrot (26. Mai 2018)

maxelsha schrieb:


> Über den Dächer von Calw Nord Schwarzwald
> Anhang anzeigen 733598 Anhang anzeigen 733599
> Axel


Ist das der neue Kömpf Baumarkt? Ich komme ursprünglichen von da (also Calw, nicht vom Baumarkt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxelsha (26. Mai 2018)

nutallabrot schrieb:


> Ist das der neue Kömpf Baumarkt? Ich komme ursprünglichen von da (also Calw, nicht vom Baumarkt)


Genau Kömpf
Axel


----------



## expresso'93 (27. Mai 2018)




----------



## msony (27. Mai 2018)




----------



## j.ö.r.g (27. Mai 2018)




----------



## Silberrücken (27. Mai 2018)

Heute im Karwendel    (Ausführlicheres dann von Marco / Caemis....)



 
Unsere Tour endete schliesslich hier



 
wo wir auch am Freitagmorgen gestartet waren.



 

Hier unsere alten, aber bewährten Geräte aus Stahl,  die uns viel Spass bereitet haben!


----------



## Horst Link (27. Mai 2018)

Überführt: Verantwortlich für die Kornkreise war und ist die Offroad Kröte.


----------



## pommerngerrit (28. Mai 2018)

Bestes wetter.


----------



## Mathes66 (28. Mai 2018)

Was für ein Wetter.


----------



## Thias (30. Mai 2018)

Grüsse vom Arsch der Welt.


----------



## Silberrücken (31. Mai 2018)

Kleiner Ausflug "aufs Land"




 

Es ist schliesslich Feiertag im CSU Bundesland........



 

Es wurde dieses Jahr nicht 1 mal gereinigt....... vielleicht sollte ich es mal so richtig in den Bach halten?



 

Das hat sich aber gelohnt! 



 

Da strahlte sogar der Esel ;-)   und Huckleberry wollte nicht mal nen 1/4 US $ fürs Foto.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reseda (31. Mai 2018)




----------



## aspreti (31. Mai 2018)

Mannoman, Manni, der/die duckt sich doch schon und Du hälst trotzdem drauf


----------



## Silberrücken (31. Mai 2018)

Da springen doch alle paar Meter Nackerte rum, das weisst doch eh, Alex  Irgendwer ist doch fast immer mit auf dem Bild, wenn das Ufer mit aufgenommen wird......  (btw: 1976 wollte Stoiber noch alle Nackerten festnehmen und einsperren lassen, dieser Widerling!)


----------



## expresso'93 (31. Mai 2018)

Anfänglich war das Wetter noch schön...



Dann wurde es aber ziemlich hässlich...




Das Rennen mit dem Gewitter hab ich zum Glück gewonnen


----------



## noka78 (1. Juni 2018)

Mal das Monster wieder an die frische Luft geholt...


----------



## expresso'93 (3. Juni 2018)




----------



## maxelsha (3. Juni 2018)

Heute mal wieder mit den Pacer unterwegs an der Nahgold Schwarzwald


 

 

 

 
Axel


----------



## Thomas Sommer (4. Juni 2018)

Unterwegs auf niederländschen Trails


----------



## msony (6. Juni 2018)

Moin
Im Dschungel.









Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (6. Juni 2018)

Ich nicht...


----------



## Silberrücken (6. Juni 2018)

Jeder wie er mag- bei diesem "Sauwetter"......!



 

Da will er doch lieber schwimmen.....

Ich soll es verkaufen, hat er gesagt. Er will was Grösseres für die Berge.......


----------



## msony (7. Juni 2018)

Hallo
Alte,einsturzgefährdete Kokerei irgendwo im nirgendwo im Pott.














Gruss
Markus


----------



## Dean76 (8. Juni 2018)

Da haben wir noch schön den Abend ausklingen lassen



 
Sogar Licht hatte ich diesmal dabei


 

LG
Andre


----------



## msony (8. Juni 2018)

Hm null Kommentar wie sich das Rad fährt Andre,dabei ist es doch so anders.
Das eklige Bier brauch ja nu mal niemand.


----------



## ExoDus (8. Juni 2018)

Frage mich auch ob das überhaupt funktioniert? Sieht aber abgefahren aus, sicherlich ein Türöffner, egal wo man ankommt.

Ich habe heute meinen neuen Daily probegefahren. Eigentlich ist die Rahmengröße perfekt, aber die Sattelstütze muss ich tauschen. Ich bin hart im nehmen, aber das ist mir doch zu heftig für 6000-9000 Kilometer im Jahr. Es ist das 60 Euro (BSR Farben) Stumpjumper. Ich bin wieder auf die 737 Gruppe gewechselt, dafür habe ich die komplette verbaute DX verkauft. Um den Specialized Laufradsatz tut es mir im Rückblick etwas leid, aber Geld ist ja auch nicht schlecht. Die 737 mag ich einfach, günstig, leicht, technisch einwandfrei, nur die Ganganzeige hätten sie sich sparen können.

Ich habe mich dann mit einem guten Freund getroffen, welcher sich ein "neues" Bike gekauft hat. Der Unterschied ist gewaltig, optisch aber auch technisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dean76 (9. Juni 2018)

msony schrieb:


> Hm null Kommentar wie sich das Rad fährt Andre,dabei ist es doch so anders.
> Das eklige Bier brauch ja nu mal niemand.



Hat doch hier och nüscht zu suchen oda?
Aber um deine Frage zu beantworten Es fährt sich eigentlich wie ein ganz normales starres Bike
Von dieser "Federung" konnte ich jetzt noch nichts feststellen Aber ich glaube gehört zu haben, dass man da die Vorspannung der Feder einstellen kann um da was zu verändern?
Von der Geo her und den verbauten Komponenten fährt es sich echt angenehm

Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## msony (9. Juni 2018)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Hat doch hier och nüscht zu suchen oda?
> Aber um deine Frage zu beantworten Es fährt sich eigentlich wie ein ganz normales starres Bike
> Von dieser "Federung" konnte ich jetzt noch nichts feststellen Aber ich glaube gehört zu haben, dass man da die Vorspannung der Feder einstellen kann um da was zu verändern?
> Von der Geo her und den verbauten Komponenten fährt es sich echt angenehm
> ...


Dann fahr mal im Gelände Andre,da muss man doch was von merken.


----------



## Dean76 (9. Juni 2018)

Eine Art Dämpfung merke ich schon
Also zumindest fährt sich die Gabel (obwohl straight) recht angenehm bei Kopfsteinpflaster und hintereinanderfolgenden Bodenwellen
Und ich denke mal das ist doch die "Federung" oder?
Das Rad dürfte doch als eine Einheit federn richtig?

Aber diese Fragen hätte ich eher in meinen Aufbauthread gestellt

LG
Andre


----------



## BikingDevil (9. Juni 2018)




----------



## msony (9. Juni 2018)

Hallo
Heute Freundin im Krankenhaus besucht.
Zur Ruhr gefahren,dann an der Ruhr entlang und durch den Essener Stadtwald.









370 Höhenmeter,reicht.
Scheiss Berge.


----------



## ArSt (9. Juni 2018)

msony schrieb:


> Scheiss Berge.


Irgendwie muss ich zu dieser Aussage vom Markus ein altes Bild von mir bringen: 






Mit 'nem Pacer auf dem Weg zum Soiernhaus: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soiernhaus
Liebe Grüße vom Armin.


----------



## msony (9. Juni 2018)

ArSt schrieb:


> Irgendwie muss ich zu dieser Aussage vom Markus ein altes Bild von mir bringen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach jetzt hör mir doch bitte auf mit diesen fiesen Sachen Armin.


----------



## SJS_666 (9. Juni 2018)

msony schrieb:


> 370 Höhenmeter,reicht.
> Scheiss Berge.


Ich frag mich schon die ganze Zeit, wo Du die 370 Höhenmeter im Ruhrgebiet zusammen bekommen hast?


Schaff ich nie...


----------



## msony (9. Juni 2018)

Dann fahr mal Ruhrtal.
Simon @atzepenga wird dir das bestätigen.
Sieht auf den Fotos immer so harmlos aus.


----------



## msony (9. Juni 2018)

Keine Ahnung ob Strava


 genau ist und was es misst aber das waren nur  12 Kilometer der Tour bis zum Krankenhaus im Stadtwald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezi66 (9. Juni 2018)

Da war doch bestimmt irgendwo ein Schacht dazwischen


----------



## atzepenga (9. Juni 2018)

SJS_666 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich schon die ganze Zeit, wo Du die 370 Höhenmeter im Ruhrgebiet zusammen bekommen hast?
> 
> 
> Schaff ich nie...



Naja Schwerte raus Richtung Iserlohn dann bist Du relativ schnell in den RuhrgebietsAlpen  da gibt's dann ein paar 400-500m "Berge" .Der Wixberg bei Altena wird sogar bei "quäldichdusau" geführt  Mit dem Rennrad kann man auf 100km 2000Hm machen. Oder wie Markus sagt von Essen durchs Ruhrtal Richtung Wuppertal.


----------



## SJS_666 (9. Juni 2018)

Na 167m klingt schon anders als 370m...

Hin und wieder (wenn die Zeit es mal zulässt) fahre ich von Duisburg kommend an der Ruhr entlang durch Mülheim, Essen Kettwig, Essen Werden um den Baldeneysee herum, oder aber anstelle dessen Heiligenhaus. Da komme ich dann in etwa auf 140m...

Ok, Richtung Wuppertal oder Iserlohn usw. zähle ich als Großstadtkind nicht mehr zum Ruhrpott!


----------



## msony (9. Juni 2018)

http://de-de.topographic-map.com/places/Essen-966136/
Also

Karnap am Kanal im Esserner Norden 30 M ü.NN
Stadtwald 135 M ü. NN
Heidhausen 165 ü. NN

Nach Velbert hoch geht es dann bis 245 M ü. NN

Der Pott is flach

@SJS_666  Du kommst aus Duisburg?Das is ja schon fast Holland.
Nimm das nicht so ernst bitte.


----------



## SJS_666 (9. Juni 2018)

msony schrieb:


> @SJS_666 Du kommst aus Duisburg?Das is ja schon fast Holland.
> Nimm das nicht so ernst bitte.


Alles gut...
Ich sach immer Grenze der Zivilisation!


----------



## msony (9. Juni 2018)




----------



## atzepenga (9. Juni 2018)

SJS_666 schrieb:


> Na 167m klingt schon anders als 370m...
> 
> Hin und wieder (wenn die Zeit es mal zulässt) fahre ich von Duisburg kommend an der Ruhr entlang durch Mülheim, Essen Kettwig, Essen Werden um den Baldeneysee herum, oder aber anstelle dessen Heiligenhaus. Da komme ich dann in etwa auf 140m...
> 
> Ok, Richtung Wuppertal oder Iserlohn usw. zähle ich als Großstadtkind nicht mehr zum Ruhrpott!



Ich bin ab und zu mit der Bahn von Dortmund nach Mülheim und dann mit dem Rad zurück auf dem Ruhrradweg. Das sind bis zu mir nach Hause gut 100km, eine sehr schöne Strecke  besonders ganz früh morgens.


----------



## SJS_666 (9. Juni 2018)

Jau, das glaube ich gerne...

Vielleicht werde ich mich im Urlaub mal am Ruhrradweg probieren. Die Idee, die mir im Kopf rumschwirrt, wäre, von der Ruhrmündung (ist quasi bei mir vor der Haustüre) bis zur Ruhrquelle nach Winterberg zu fahren. Natürlich nicht am Stück, sondern so auf 2-3 Tage verteilt...

Aber ob das dieses Jahr noch was gibt, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Bislang war kaum Gelegenheit für wirklich lange Strecken dieses Jahr und die letzte 90km Tour hat dann erst mal ein zwei Tage Pause verlangt...


----------



## msony (9. Juni 2018)

SJS_666 schrieb:


> Na 167m klingt schon anders als 370m...
> 
> 167 HM bis zum Krankenhaus im Stadtwald dann runter zum Baldeneysee und hoch zur Korthe Klippe,dann nochmal zürück bis Wattenscheid.
> Ich hatte das Strava auf nicht immer an aber 370HM waren das dann ehr locker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SJS_666 (9. Juni 2018)

Hatte verdrängt wie ätzend das Stück vom Baldeneysee zurück Richtung Essen Innenstadt ist. Fies...

Korthe Klippe sagt mir nix...


----------



## msony (9. Juni 2018)

google mal,dort gibt es eine tolle Aussicht.


----------



## atzepenga (9. Juni 2018)

SJS_666 schrieb:


> Hatte verdrängt wie ätzend das Stück vom Baldeneysee zurück Richtung Essen Innenstadt ist. Fies...
> 
> Korthe Klippe sagt mir nix...



https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korte-Klippe

Hömma?!  Der Zugezogene muss euch eure Heimat zeigen


----------



## msony (9. Juni 2018)

ist doch cool da oben ,oder Simon?


----------



## msony (9. Juni 2018)

Da kann man sich auch mal eine rauchen


----------



## SJS_666 (9. Juni 2018)

atzepenga schrieb:


> https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korte-Klippe
> 
> Hömma?!  Der Zugezogene muss euch eure Heimat zeigen


Ok,
Kenn ich doch die Ecke, mir sagte der Name nur gerade nix...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (10. Juni 2018)

Ich war auch mal wieder forumskonform unterwegs  Rund um die Talsperre Eibenstock 









Grüße Franky ​


----------



## atzepenga (10. Juni 2018)

msony schrieb:


> http://de-de.topographic-map.com/places/Essen-966136/
> Also
> 
> Karnap am Kanal im Esserner Norden 30 M ü.NN
> ...



Das Höchste was nach eurer Rechnung dem Pott zuzurechnen ist, sind 285 ü.0 . Wenn man bisschen raus fährt, Spitzen bis zu 500m ü. 0. Aber im Vergleich zu Berlin und Umland, befinden wir uns hier im Hochgebirge 

@SYN-CROSSIS : Style 1+ passende Garmin Hülle zum Hinterbau


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (10. Juni 2018)

Ich hab die Hüllen eigentlich in allen Farben, ausser schwarz und weiss


----------



## Ianus (10. Juni 2018)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Ich war auch mal wieder forumskonform unterwegs  Rund um die Talsperre Eibenstock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bilder und Bikes sind immer wieder eines der wenigen Highlights hier.

P.S. Wobei das Bike Deiner Kleinen noch 'ne Spur konsequenter aufgebaut ist.


----------



## caemis (10. Juni 2018)

Ich hab heute den Regen genutzt um mit meiner Tochter das Fahrrad fahren zu lernen. Zehn Minuten hats gedauert bis sie ohne Stütze gefahren ist.. Und ich bin stolz wie Bolle


----------



## wtb_rider (10. Juni 2018)

ja ist krass wie schnell das geht. Meiner hat zu Weihnachten mit 1,5 Jahren sein ersten Laufrad bekommen und mit 3 und n bischen genau einmal draufsetzen, verstehen worum es geht und fertig. ging quasi sofort. Ich konnts nich fassen.


----------



## Silberrücken (10. Juni 2018)

Wir auch Marco......





ich werde ihn morgen im R S V anmelden


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (11. Juni 2018)

Greta ist erst 2+, liebt ihr Rad aber auch. Mittlerweile passt ihr auch ihr Helm. "Papa-Hut" - "Greta-Hut" 



​


----------



## KLEIN-Spartiat (11. Juni 2018)

Sehr gut  
Fleißig die eigenen Kinder ohne ihr Wissen zur Schau stellen in Internet und ohne zu wissen was für Psychos da alles dann Zugriff auf die Bilder haben.


----------



## on any sunday (11. Juni 2018)

Welchen Schaden sollten denn die Bilder bei den abgebildeten Kindern verursachen? Die Kinder werden das wohl wissen. Auf jeden Fall die Psychos aus diesem Forum. Take Life less seriously.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (11. Juni 2018)

Omg ein Gesicht  Ganz ehrlich, man kann es auch übertreiben. Wäre das Kind im Fussballverein, dann wäre es dreimal im Monat in der Lokalpresse (inklusive Onlineausgabe). Das ist seit Jahren so. Wieviele Schicksale dadurch versauter Kinderbiografien kennst du? Ich kenne nicht ein Beispiel...


----------



## Horst Link (11. Juni 2018)

Mal wieder in den Kernbergen unterwegs...


----------



## KLEIN-Spartiat (11. Juni 2018)

Da steht nirgends etwas von versauten Kinderbiographien oder Schäden die Kinder erlitten haben. Ich fand und finde lediglich die zur Schau Stellung, aus meiner Sicht heraus, nicht gut und das jedwelcher Mensch Zugriff auf die Bilder hat und verfremden, missbrauchen oder sonstwas kann. 

Wenn das für euch klar geht ist doch alles gut  

So wie es hier mit den Bikes immer gepredigt wird, wer hier öffentlich etwas zeigt sollte auch damit rechnen das etwas dazu gesagt wird bzw das nicht jeder konform damit geht


----------



## Silberrücken (11. Juni 2018)

Sollte wirklich so ein "Psycho" versuchen, die Bilder von bekleideten Kleinkindern mit Kopfbedeckung und ihren Fahrrädern zu missbrauchen, ist er wieder geheilt.......


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (11. Juni 2018)

Das ist sicherlich kein zur Schau stellen im Sinne von Poserei sondern eher etwas Ot unter gleichgesinnten Bikern. Ein Kind auf dem Rad in einem Fahrradforum ist für mich vollkommen ok. Das man seine Kindern nicht unbedingt nackt am Strand oder in der Badewanne postet sollte jedem klar sein. Davon hätte man wohl auch zu offline - Zeiten kein Bild an den Aushang gemacht.
Insofern habe ich mit anderen Meinungen kein Problem, bekomme aber etwas Unbehagen wenn ein Kinderbild im Netz skandalös ist, man aber seine Kinder ohne Probleme ungefragt taufen lassen kann.
Genug OT dazu, Bilder bitte


----------



## msony (11. Juni 2018)

Moin


----------



## KLEIN-Spartiat (11. Juni 2018)

Stimmt. 
Gegenbeispiel gebracht 
Genug OT, Bilder bitte.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (11. Juni 2018)

Ich warte einfach, bis das Kind 21 ist und lasse mir die Zurschaustellung schriftlich genehmigen:





Gestern vor 15 Jahren ;-)


----------



## Silberrücken (11. Juni 2018)

18 reicht heute völlig Thomas!  

Ich war am Nachmittag ohne Kleinkind on track......





als ich dieses nette Pärchen aus Berlin traf. ( Näheres postete ich im Reiserad-Forum )



 
Sein Systemgewicht beträgt ca. 140 KG  Da wird jedere Berg zur Herausforderung......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baerst5 (14. Juni 2018)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Das ist sicherlich kein zur Schau stellen im Sinne von Poserei sondern eher etwas Ot unter gleichgesinnten Bikern. Ein Kind auf dem Rad in einem Fahrradforum ist für mich vollkommen ok. Das man seine Kindern nicht unbedingt nackt am Strand oder in der Badewanne postet sollte jedem klar sein. Davon hätte man wohl auch zu offline - Zeiten kein Bild an den Aushang gemacht.
> Insofern habe ich mit anderen Meinungen kein Problem, bekomme aber etwas Unbehagen wenn ein Kinderbild im Netz skandalös ist, man aber seine Kinder ohne Probleme ungefragt taufen lassen kann.
> Genug OT dazu, Bilder bitte


ENTSCHULDIGT, ich greife das nochmal auf. 
Meines Erachtens war der Hinweis zu den Bildern vielleicht eher so gemeint, dass man als Eltern mit der Verantwortung für die Persönlichkeitsrechte der Kinder nicht fahrlässig umgehen sollte. So steht z.B. bei zweien der drei Profile zu den Fotos der Wohnort dabei. Überlegt einfach mal, welche Gelegenheiten das Internet bietet, in den Fokus eines Pädophilennetzwerkes zu gelangen. Dann dürfte klar sein, dass das keine Frage des Bekleidetseins auf Fotos ist und auch mit Fotos in der Dorfzeitung nichts zu hat. (Ich habe übrigens hier im Forum bereits PNs von Nutzern erhalten, die ich so auch nicht erwartet hätte und natürlich gemeldet habe)
Entschuldigt, ist nicht böse gemeint, ich möchte nur zur Umsicht raten. Gruß


----------



## Linipupini (14. Juni 2018)

Genau, Berlin und München ist ja so klein, da laufen mir genau die Kids sofort über den Weg 
Leute, Leute, man kann's auch übertreiben.


----------



## baerst5 (14. Juni 2018)

Tut mir leid, aber Du hast vermutlich keine Ahnung, wie man mit ein wenig Recherche mit den wenigen Details auf eine Adresse, Arbeitsstelle, Schule schliessen kann. Nimm einfach ein paar weitere Fotos aus einem Profil, wenn man "Glück" hat, sind dort bereits die Geodaten hinterlegt. Bingo. Wenn nicht, macht nix, nimmt man den Profilnamen und den Vornamen, ist ja in Posts auch leicht zu finden, und recherchiert ein wenig.  Schon kommt man auf Ortschaften, Urlaubsvorlieben, etc. Dann Querverweise auf andere Seiten wie Facebook etc. Es ist nicht schwer, das auszunutzen, bei den "Spuren", die argloseInternet Nutzer hinterlassen auch ohne, dass sie es wissen. Und glaub mir, Leute, die es auf den Missbrauch von Kindern abgesehen haben, sind gut vernetzt auch mit Computerprofis, sonst würden sich solche Netze viel leichter aufdecken lassen. LG


----------



## kalihalde (14. Juni 2018)

Erste kleine Ausfahrt.


----------



## baerst5 (14. Juni 2018)

Jetzt aber genug. Ich wollte gar nicht diskutieren sondern mahnen und hab mich auch noch dafür entschuldigt. Dafür musst Du keinen Vogel zeigen.


----------



## msony (14. Juni 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (14. Juni 2018)

und dann noch das.
Ewig keine Glühwürmchen mehr gesehen.


----------



## mauricer (15. Juni 2018)

Feierabendrunde


----------



## synlos (15. Juni 2018)

Hast Du das Trikot seit Pfingsten an?


----------



## mauricer (15. Juni 2018)

Yep. Synthetik riecht ja nicht.


----------



## reseda (16. Juni 2018)

Mit dem Zaskar im Wald


----------



## Silberrücken (16. Juni 2018)

Unsere Karwendeltour ist jetzt auch schon wieder 2 Wochen her- deshalb hatte ich heute, schon ganz früh gleich nach dem hell werden, wieder richtig doll Lust auf die Freiheit der Berge und mehr........



 
Ich bin in Marienstein gestartet. Nach etwa zwölf Kilometern Kletterei über die Holzalm usw., sah ich, bedingt durch eine Baumlücke, unter mir den idyllischen Tegernsee türkis in der Sonne schimmern.......



 

Bald kam dann in südöstlicher Richtung der Wallberg mit seiner typischen Schneise für die Gondelbahn in Sicht.



 

Bei der Alm vorm Steinbachtal traute ich zunächst meinen Augen nicht so recht. Da waren doch tatsächlich elf Amazonen auf ihren Pferden den Trail hoch geritten. Die Pferdchen haben, glaube ich, noch mehr geschwitzt als ich. Natürlich habe ich ausgiebig mit einigen Damen gequatscht. Aber, ich musste ja noch viel weiter......





Wie entscheide ich mich heute für die weitere Tour? Die Auswahl war fast verwirrend.......






Bald schon ging es zunächst weiter in Richtung Rauhalm und Tölzer Hütte- es wurde ein bisschen trailiger.......


Ganz hinten spinkste sogar der Guffert im Rofan (die kleine Gebrigsgruppe gehört zum Karwendel) mit seiner typischen "Kimme" durch......



 

Immer weiter ging es durch herrlichste Gebirgslandschaften, wo die Natur, um diese Jahreszeit, am schönsten ist. Da ich heute sogar einen kleinen Rucksack dabei hatte, hätte ich fast......



 
die kleine, aber gut klingende, Kuhglocke mitgenommen. Habs dann aber doch gelassen, weil die Braune so traurig drein schaute......



 
An der Klamm entlang ging es lange bergab in Richtung Lenggries. Leider war hier der Akku leer. Deshalb habe ich nicht mehr Bilder geknipst.


----------



## synlos (17. Juni 2018)

Eddys Revier.


----------



## Koxxi (18. Juni 2018)

Oh, das ist ja Deister  Dann müsste man mal wieder eine Classic-Runde mit den Hannoveranern organisieren?


----------



## Linipupini (18. Juni 2018)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Unsere Karwendeltour ist jetzt auch schon wieder 2 Wochen her- deshalb hatte ich heute, schon ganz früh gleich nach dem hell werden, wieder richtig doll Lust auf die Freiheit der Berge und mehr........
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 742218
> Ich bin in Marienstein gestartet. Nach etwa zwölf Kilometern Kletterei über die Holzalm usw., sah ich, bedingt durch eine Baumlücke, unter mir den idyllischen Tegernsee türkis in der Sonne schimmern.......
> ...


Ist auf dem letzten Bild der Lenker falsch rum montiert?


----------



## Glimmerman (18. Juni 2018)

Heute Morgen eine Mini Sightseeingtour durch Hamburg:






Man kann, ein wenig Ortskunde vorausgesetzt, sehr schön abseits des Straßenverkehrs ordentlich Meter machen. Auch bis in die City hinein.







Man beachte das detaillierte Graffiti auf der linken Schaufel des Krans!






„...auch für den Pedalisten...“ da hab ich doch gleich mal geschaut.







Eine aufgehübschte alte Tanke, wo man aber leider keinen Sprit mehr bekommt. Aber neuen Tüv und Frühstück.







Herrlich glatte und breite Wege laden zum Gas geben ein.







Das Gebäude ist mit der Zeit in eine leichte Schieflage geraten. Nichts desto trotz wird der Gastbetrieb aber „aufrecht „ erhalten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aspreti (18. Juni 2018)

Die Oberhafen-Kantine kann ich empfehlen, Bier und Essen gut. Die haben einen kleinen Biergarten (dort wo auf dem Foto das Segeltuch zu sehen ist) hinten. Bei schönen Wetter sitzt man draußen vor der Tür und ratscht. Innen haben sie, auf grund der Schieflage, Tische mit jeweils zwei langen Beinen und zwei kurzen, echt schräg. Mein Anlaufhafen wenn ich in Hamburg arbeite, da die Verlage gleich ums Eck sind. Und natürlich die Deichtorhallen mit dem "Haus der Photographie".
Alex


----------



## Glimmerman (18. Juni 2018)

aspreti schrieb:


> Die Oberhafen-Kantine kann ich empfehlen, Bier und Essen gut.



Danke für die Empfehlung. Dann werde ich dort bei Gelegenheit mal einkehren.


----------



## mauricer (18. Juni 2018)

aspreti schrieb:


> Die Oberhafen-Kantine kann ich empfehlen, Bier und Essen gut. Die haben einen kleinen Biergarten (dort wo auf dem Foto das Segeltuch zu sehen ist) hinten. Bei schönen Wetter sitzt man draußen vor der Tür und ratscht. Innen haben sie, auf grund der Schieflage, Tische mit jeweils zwei langen Beinen und zwei kurzen, echt schräg. Mein Anlaufhafen wenn ich in Hamburg arbeite, da die Verlage gleich ums Eck sind. Und natürlich die Deichtorhallen mit dem "Haus der Photographie".
> Alex



Essen leider viel zu teuer und unhöfliches Personal. Ist leider langsam zur Touri-Falle verkommen.


----------



## aspreti (18. Juni 2018)

mauricer schrieb:


> Essen leider viel zu teuer und unhöfliches Personal. Ist leider langsam zur Touri-Falle verkommen.



Zu mir waren die immer nett.
Vielleicht liegt es ja am Bike, mit dem man vorfährt


----------



## mauricer (18. Juni 2018)

Kann nicht sein, nachdem du dein Phoenix abgegeben hast.


----------



## aspreti (18. Juni 2018)

Ich komme ja auch zu Fuss, mit einem dicken Fotorucksack, vielleicht ist es Mitleid das sie milde werden lässt.


----------



## msony (19. Juni 2018)

Hallo
Kurze Runde was zu essen holen.



Das ging dann doch wieder bis zur Ruhr
Frauen,nur am fluchen,scheiss Fahrrad,scheiss Strecke.....



 (Bergbauwanderweg)

Kurz die Nudeln im Wald verspeisst und dann wieder nach Hause.

Den Mista Salat hat sie dann tapfer bis zum Garten befördert (knapp 10 KM).





Nu spricht sie nicht mehr mit mir.
Naja schau ich halt WM .


----------



## IHateRain (19. Juni 2018)




----------



## Dean76 (19. Juni 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (19. Juni 2018)

Kleiner Teaser meiner 4 Tages Bike Packing Tour...Trans Vogesen (CMV). In Zahlen knapp 450km, und 10.000hm. Das Rocky hat sich gut geschlagen...


----------



## mauricer (20. Juni 2018)

@Micher sehr cool. Kannst du mal Details deiner Route teilen?


----------



## michar (20. Juni 2018)

mauricer schrieb:


> @Micher sehr cool. Kannst du mal Details deiner Route teilen?




http://www.bikepacking.com/routes/bikepacking-france-traversee-du-massif-vosgien/

Kleiner Bericht plus Fotos von mir:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/touren-fotos-berichte.720919/page-31#post-15333891


----------



## Hessenrad (20. Juni 2018)

Schöne Mittagspause mit Blick auf das große Geld. Trek 970 Singletrack (1990?)


----------



## GERxBlindxDeath (20. Juni 2018)

Heute das schöne Wetter genutzt in Münster mit meinem Kuwahara die Werse entlange gepoltert


----------



## Silberrücken (20. Juni 2018)

Super Wetter heute in Upper Bavaria. Da musste man einfach raus in die Natur!





Es war nicht zu heiss und es ging fast kein Wind. 



 

Deshalb wurde heute nicht geplanscht und in der Sonne gelegen, sondern



 

 

 pedaliert bis zum......



 

 Quatsch! Ich habe bereits am Schlangenweiher Rast gemacht. Dort gibt es viele Frösche, dementsprechend gibts auch viele Nattern.



 

 Ein paar hundert Schaft liefen mir dann schliesslich auch noch über den Weg. Aber, natürlich konnte ich ausweichen.....



 

und habe den Biergarten gerade noch rechtzeitig erreich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas Sommer (22. Juni 2018)




----------



## Silberrücken (23. Juni 2018)

Sonnig war es ja heute Nachmittag, aber frisch. Die beschwerliche Anfahrt war





heute bereits nach





 
einigen Minuten beendet, da ich ja fast in Rufweite vom Olypark wohne. Aber dort geht dieses Wochenende wirklich die Post ab......



 
Allerdings dieses mal leider ohne MTB Bewerbe mit Halfpipes und Megadrops etc.



 
Statt dessen Jetboat-Wettbewerbe,





Wakeboard-Artisten 



 
und natürlich 



 

 Skateboarder von Weltrang. Morgen geht es dort mit den Finals weiter- aber ich fahre in die echten Berge.......


----------



## msony (23. Juni 2018)

@Silberrücken Manni wenn ich das Stadion sehe wird mir immer  leicht übel.


----------



## Silberrücken (23. Juni 2018)

Das geht beinahe allen Leuten aus dem Pott so Markus  Ich war ja auch nie ein Fan vom FC Hollywood


----------



## msony (23. Juni 2018)

Es gibt doch soo viele,schöne Ecken bei dir da muss man doch nicht diese Mülltonne fotographisch festhalten.


----------



## Schlaftablette (24. Juni 2018)

Jetzt mal bitte ein Auge zudrücken: ein 14 Jahre altes Downhillbike gehört doch auch zu den Classic Bikes, oder?   Gilt schon!

Direkt von der Bergkastelseilbahn hoch über Nauders startet mein Lieblingstrail ...




... der direkt zur legendären Panzersperre auf der Plamort Hochebene auf 2000 m ü. NN führt ...




... um dann kurz danach ein traumhaftes Panorama auf den Reschensee frei zu geben.




Schöne Grüße aus dem Urlaub in Südtirol


----------



## msony (25. Juni 2018)

Moin


----------



## EiderAal87 (26. Juni 2018)

Glimmerman schrieb:


>



Interessante Ecke. Leider haben sie das Gebäude links des Krans abgerissen. Wenn die Hafencity weiter Richtung Entenwerder expandiert, ist es aus mit dem Idyll. An dem Greifer habe ich auch mal pausiert


----------



## maxelsha (26. Juni 2018)

Heute unterwegs mit den Tiger
In Neckarsteinach der 4 Burgenstadt



 

 

 


Axel


----------



## Spezi66 (26. Juni 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischland (27. Juni 2018)

...schöner Gegenhalter .


----------



## msony (27. Juni 2018)

Moin


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (27. Juni 2018)

msony schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 746153 Moin



konnte ja nicht sein, dass Lüdenscheid-Nord sowat hat und GE nich...


----------



## msony (27. Juni 2018)

In GE ist das aber nicht so zugebaut wie in doofmund


----------



## aspreti (27. Juni 2018)

Heute kleine Tour ins Ungewisse in Bayern, andere haben heute auch Ungewisses vor sich in Russland.

Das Wetter sah in München vielversprechend aus, zu fotografieren war nix, Büro kann warten, WM uninteressant, ab in die Berge. Kein Ziel vor Augen ließ ich mich gen Süden treiben. Klar war nur, es sollte nich zu weit sein. Holzkirchen erschien mir eine gute Autobahnausfahrt mit einigen Möglichkeiten in Richtung Süden. Tölz, Lenggries pasierte ich da der Touristenrummel schon zu groß ist. Fall war mein Fall. Die erste Steigung links oder rechts werde ich nehmen.
Es ging rechts zum Grammersberg, Schafreuter, Delpsee Tölzer Hütte. Schafreuter mit dem MTB, etwas zu ambitioniert. Grammersberg hört sich gut an, den nehm ich.






Für meine Konditionszustand und die Tageszeit gings gleich richtig zu Sache. Ok, was gleich erledigt ist muss später nicht gemacht werden.






Vielleicht sollte ich kurz bemerken, dass ich keine Karte hatte und Maps3D nur zum aufzeichnen der Tour verwendete, mal will ja schliesslich wissen wo man war.
Irgendwie liess die Steigung nicht nach, ein stetiges Kurbeln auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt. Was habe ich da für eine Tour ausgesucht, d.h. ausgesucht hatte ich sie nicht. Ich liess mich hoch treiben, wenn man davon sprechen kann, war es doch ein stetiger Kopf mit dem Schweinehund in mir. Jedoch will ich hier nicht von meinen Leiden erzählen, die kennt ihr schliesslich alle, oder etwa nicht ?






Irgendwann ging die Forststrasse in Karwendelgrobschotter über. Weder zum ansehen noch zum fahren schön, mit Starrgabel ein Brechmittel.






Man muss sich an den kleinen Dingen im Leben erfreuen.






Der Himmel sah nicht vielversprechend aus.






Wo kein TV-Empfang, da blieb man heute im Tal.






Die Aussichten für MTBler sind besser als für Fussballer.






Aber langsam ist der Grammersberggipfel in der Nähe, das spüre ich.






Leiden lohnt sich: Mein Brotzeitplatz am Grammersberg.






Mein Blick.






Meine Brotzeit






Der Versuch einen Trail zu fahren wurde vom Wetter vereitelt.






Wäre schön gewesen, aber ich hatte mein Glück heute schon.






Also auf den Rückweg machen, das Wetter wird nicht besser.






Das Wasser hatte mich dann doch eingeholt.






Aber nur kurz, es klärte sich wieder auf.






Das Rad wurde dank des Regens sauber.






Alex


----------



## ArSt (27. Juni 2018)

Servus Andi!


aspreti schrieb:


> Der Versuch einen Trail zu fahren wurde vom Wetter vereitelt.


Wäre das dann dieser gewesen? https://freeride.today/grammersberg-reitsteig-mtb/
Ich denke, bei unsicheren Wetteraussichten ist das tatsächlich schlauer besser nicht diesen Trail zu fahren. 
Liebe Grüße,
Armin.


----------



## aspreti (27. Juni 2018)

ArSt schrieb:


> Servus Andi!
> 
> Wäre das dann dieser gewesen? https://freeride.today/grammersberg-reitsteig-mtb/
> Ich denke, bei unsicheren Wetteraussichten ist das tatsächlich schlauer besser nicht diesen Trail zu fahren.
> ...




Ja, scheinbar wäre es der gewesen, sieht danach aus. Zu Beginn noch ganz nett, wusste nicht was da noch kommt. Da muss ich dem Wetter dankbar sein. Ähnlich dem Lakaiensteig zum Soiernhaus, den würde ich mit dem Rad nie und nimmer fahren.

Alex


----------



## Edelziege (27. Juni 2018)

Mal das Rascal einweihen:





Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## Thias (30. Juni 2018)

Das FSR darf in letzter Zeit wieder öfters raus 
Hier auf meiner Hausrunde, auf der Rossbergwiese kurz vor der Abfahrt.





Leider hat bei der Tour die Gabel angefangen zu klappern. Muss ich mal sehen, was da los ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huelse (30. Juni 2018)

Oh oh...der Hydraucoil Umbau? Bin gespannt.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (30. Juni 2018)

Tolles Wetter - Vegetation gedeiht super ;-)


----------



## Thias (30. Juni 2018)

Huelse schrieb:


> Oh oh...der Hydraucoil Umbau? Bin gespannt.


Ich auch...


----------



## BikingDevil (30. Juni 2018)

Weiße Düne Norderney


----------



## kalihalde (30. Juni 2018)

BikingDevil schrieb:


> Weiße Düne Norderney
> Anhang anzeigen 747514
> Anhang anzeigen 747512



... schönes Bild, aber bitte morgen noch mal ohne Fahrradschloss fotografieren


----------



## BikingDevil (30. Juni 2018)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ... schönes Bild, aber bitte morgen noch mal ohne Fahrradschloss fotografieren



Hatte den sch... Schlüssel nicht mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (30. Juni 2018)

Canadians on tour - mal dem Harzblick einen Besuch abgestattet.










Brocken in 46Km LL.


----------



## asco1 (1. Juli 2018)

Klunkin' ain't easy but somebody gotta do it. 



 Was für ein Tag!
Halb sechs  morgens von einer feinen 90er-Jahre Jungle/Drum'n'Bass-Party nach Hause gekommen.
Bis Mittag gepennt. Dann in die Werkstatt, den Klunker fertig schrauben und dann ab in den Wald - testen. Fährt sich traumhaft, klettert überall hoch und is sauschnell.


----------



## wtb_rider (1. Juli 2018)

schöner Cruiser was ist denn das für einer?


----------



## Glimmerman (1. Juli 2018)

Sehr geile Fotos und noch besseres Rad @asco1 !!!!


----------



## Glimmerman (1. Juli 2018)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> schöner Cruiser was ist denn das für einer?



Würde sagen: SCHWINN


----------



## asco1 (1. Juli 2018)

Danke. 
Jep, ist ein (ich schätze mal End-Achtziger, Anfang Neunziger) SCHWINN. Verbaut ist eine fast komplette MT6x-Gruppe. Lediglich die Reifen gefallen mir noch nicht. Da muss was breiteres mit Skinwall und leichtem Profil drauf. Ich finde aber nix.


----------



## Spezi66 (1. Juli 2018)

Nimm doch DTHs




Das ist die schmaleren Variante, gibt es auch in 2.3


----------



## asco1 (1. Juli 2018)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Nimm doch DTHs
> Das ist die schmaleren Variante, gibt es auch in 2.3



die sind mir zu modern.  Ich hatte bis gestern die Schwalbe Taple Top drauf. Die fahren sich auch ganz gut - aber sind mir auch zu modern.

Am Liebsten hätte ich sowas in der Art:


----------



## SJS_666 (1. Juli 2018)

Die gibt´s hin und wieder auch als 26" Variante auf Ebay.com (Tioga oder Kenda Competition). Wirklich breit sind die aber auch nicht, m.W. maximal 1.95" Breite. Und preislich macht das mit Versand aus den Staaten (bzw. in Australien hatte ich auch schon welche gefunden) meist nicht wirklich Sinn...

Edit:
Kleine Korrektur, mittlerweile wohl auch in 2.125" Breite:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Kenda-Comp...203501?hash=item4ae9081f2d:g:Ju4AAOSwqu9VO-Fb

Wie gesagt, sauteuer...

Andere Farben sind bedeutend billiger zu haben...


----------



## synlos (1. Juli 2018)

Ich hab das Kicker auch mal, auf einer 23Km Runde, ausgeführt. Ist das ein geiles Teil, das fahrt sich vielleicht - Schmacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (1. Juli 2018)

Heute wurde mal wieder das Brave aus dem Keller gezogen. Vormittags Nachwuchsförderung,





 Nachmittags eine Sonntagsentspannungsrunde 









Grüsse Franky
​


----------



## Horst Link (2. Juli 2018)

Nicht artgerechter Ausflug in die Hauptstadt...


----------



## BikingDevil (2. Juli 2018)

Richtung Ostend auf Norderney... weiter wäre illegal.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (3. Juli 2018)

Wit haben es immerhin bis zum Spielplatz geschafft 





Grüsse Greta und Franky​


----------



## planist (3. Juli 2018)

asco1 schrieb:


> Klunkin' ain't easy but somebody gotta do it.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 747745 Was für ein Tag!
> Halb sechs  morgens von einer feinen 90er-Jahre Jungle/Drum'n'Bass-Party nach Hause gekommen.
> ...



geil.. 90er Drum'n'Bass.. das wäre mal wieder was.  DJ Krust, Roni Size, Metalheadz, Dillinja, ach da kommen Erinnerungen hoch.


----------



## Silberrücken (3. Juli 2018)

Die Wettervorhersage war fantastisch, und meine Unternehmungslust groß. Eine ordentliche Runde in den Bergen sollte es werden und so ging es kreuz und quer durch die sommerlichen Alpen. Die Fotos wurden nicht chronologisch geordnet. 

Leider wurde es, total entgegen der Prognose, für die nächsten Stunden ziemlich diesig in den Bergen.

Gute Beine heute- also entspannt Vollgas......





Es ging ständig auf und ab...... 





auf Forstwegen und Trails, die nix für meine geliebten Conti RK sind!



 

 Keine Sonne- also auch kein Badestop am Thiersee......



 

es zog sogar immer mehr zu, so dass die Gipfel des Rofan im Dunst steckten.



 
Nicht zu erkennen, aber hier geht es ein paar hundert Meter abwärts.......



 
Ich musste erst mal wieder rauf und einen schmalen, hohen Wasserfall passieren.



 
Gerade noch so geschafft. Hier gab es Getränke und Haus gemachten Kuchen bis zum Abwinken- es gibt keinen Strom in der Hütte!



 
Platz da! Ich hatte es ein bisschen eilig am späten Nachmittag. Mein Sohn in Tölz wollte uns Pasta mit Pilzen machen.



 
Das ist schon ein ordentliches Exemplar......





Ich gab aber auch wegen der anrückenden Regenwand noch mal ordentlich Stoff.

Den Rest und Schluß des Ausflugs muss ich Mittwoch / Donnerstag anhängen, sorry........


----------



## ilovemyrocky (4. Juli 2018)

Ich beneide immer die Leute die in der Nähe der Alpen wohnen.
Schöne Bilder und tolle Gegend!
Bild Nr. 7 zeigt die Bayr Alm zwischen Tegernsee und der Erzherzog Johann Klause?
Wenn ja dann bin ich da auch schon mal unterwegs gewesen.
Die Tränke kommt mir bekannt vor.  

Auf der einen Seite kann man einen langen Forstweg zur Schwaiger Alm runterhacken und auf der anderen Seite ist man gleich in Österreich.

Ich freue mich schon wieder auf den August wenn wir 2 Wochen am Schliersee sind.


----------



## Silberrücken (4. Juli 2018)

ilovemyrocky schrieb:


> Ich beneide immer die Leute die in der Nähe der Alpen wohnen.
> Schöne Bilder und tolle Gegend!
> Bild Nr. 7 zeigt die Bayr Alm zwischen Tegernsee und der Erzherzog Johann Klause?
> Wenn ja dann bin ich da auch schon mal unterwegs gewesen.
> ...





Absolut richtig- und hier der Beweis:



 
Als ich vor langer Zeit aus Norddeutschland nach München kam, ahnte Niemand, dass es einmal möglich sein würde, mit einem Bergfahrrad die Alpen zu erkunden. Inzwischen bin ich darauf angewiesen. Meine Knie lassen keine längeren Abstiege zu Fuss mehr zu. 



 
Von außen sehen sie noch ganz gut aus....... Aber innen wütet bereits die Arthrose. Also weiter im (Bergrad)- Text zur gestrigen Tour:



 
Hier waren wir über dem abfallenden Bach......





Gitter und Gatter gelten hier selbstverständlich auch für Pferde und Ponys und müssen nach dem Passieren geschlossen werden! 



 
Insgesamt eine abwechslungsreiche Runde bis in die Brandenberger Alpen mit Allem was dazu gehört........





Zugegeben: mit den Onzas auf der Felge und den großen Scheiben am alten Wiesmann kann man es auch schon mal ordentlich krachen lassen......





Am Ende der Tour bot sich mir dann noch ein Bild, dass nicht unbedingt typisch für den Alpenraum ist......



 
im Hintergrund die Benediktenwand, und auf der Alm



 
Störche auf der frisch gemähten Wiese und auf



 
Dach des Heuschober. 
Ca. eine Stunde später war die Pasta mit Pfifferlingen und Petersilie in Sahnesauce ein schöner Abschluss für diesen Tag. Servus!


----------



## aspreti (4. Juli 2018)

Schöne Tour, Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (4. Juli 2018)

Glückauf


----------



## kalihalde (4. Juli 2018)

msony schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 748720 Glückauf



Sehr schön. Und ich dachte immer der Maler bekommt Magnetschuhe zum Anstreichen des Förderturms .

Mit herzlichem Glückauf
kalihalde


----------



## asco1 (4. Juli 2018)

Wenn man 12km Heimweg vor sich hat: NIEMALS den kürzesten Weg wählen; IMMER den schöneren.


----------



## svennox (5. Juli 2018)

ilovemyrocky schrieb:


> Ich beneide immer die Leute die in der Nähe der Alpen wohnen.
> Schöne Bilder und tolle Gegend!
> Bild Nr. 7 zeigt die Bayr Alm zwischen Tegernsee und der Erzherzog Johann Klause?
> Wenn ja dann bin ich da auch schon mal unterwegs gewesen.
> ...



..geht mir ähnlich ! 

Deshalb darf man mich auch gern per PN anschreiben, falls gerade jemand (oder auch demnächst) ein Haus oder auch ne Wohnung ..
günstig zum mieten anbietet, allerdings kaufen will ich z.Zt. eigentlich nichts   

..ab 2,5 Zimmer.. zusätzlich mit Küche und BAD/wc .. würde zur Not auch erstmal reichen .. bevorzugt Dachgeschoss 
ps. SORRY FÜRS OFFTOPIC, aber paßte gerade bestens zum Post !!!
Liebe Grüße, sven


----------



## Spezi66 (5. Juli 2018)

asco1 schrieb:


> Danke.
> Jep, ist ein (ich schätze mal End-Achtziger, Anfang Neunziger) SCHWINN. Verbaut ist eine fast komplette MT6x-Gruppe. Lediglich die Reifen gefallen mir noch nicht. Da muss was breiteres mit Skinwall und leichtem Profil drauf. Ich finde aber nix.



Sowas?


----------



## synlos (7. Juli 2018)

Eine schöne Tour und Natur, die quasi vor der Haustüre los geht... Immer wieder ein Vergnügen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberrücken (7. Juli 2018)

Heute habe ich die Tölzer und Tegernseer Berge angesteuert. Leider wurde das Wetter erst am Nachmittag sonnig und schön. Beim rauf kurbeln waren ab tausend Meter punktuell ziemlich kalte Luftschichten dabei. Ich hatte aber mal wieder gar nichts Warmes dabei-  scheiiss Wetterbericht......



 

Und auch hier hatte es leider, wie vielerorts in den Bergen, einen Guten Mann "erwischt"...... 





Der erste Kletterabschnitt mit Start in Lenggries war ziemlich genau 12 Kilometer lang und teilweise 



 

recht steil. Später ging es wieder typisch auf und ab, bis mir die Muhkuhs wieder mal den Trail blockierten......



 
Mit den Tourenski waren wir hier auch schon des öfteren.......



 
Hier stehe ich am Seekarkreuz 





 

Und hier blicke ich hinüber zur Lenggrieser Hütte zwischen Roß- und Buchstein gelegen.....



 
Endlich war das Wetter schön geworden.



 
Eine längere Abfahrt liess die Strapazen zunächst vergessen, bis.......



 
zum Snakebite am Vorderrad- zum Glück ohne Sturz!





Zum Schluss der heutigen Tour musste ich nachsehen, was der Nachwuchs beim Isar-Cup in Lenggries macht......



 
Schliesslich könnte er ein künftiges  "Bike-Talent"   sein.......


----------



## Ianus (8. Juli 2018)




----------



## reseda (8. Juli 2018)

Klein Pinnacle und Kuwahara Aries


----------



## j.ö.r.g (9. Juli 2018)




----------



## Silberrücken (9. Juli 2018)

Dass du immer mit nur einer Flasche auskommst, ist mir ein Rätsel Jörg- Tirol ist schön......


----------



## Horst Link (9. Juli 2018)

Die Kinder sind in den Sommerferien. Zeit für die Eltern und für eine Runde entlang der Hänge oberhalb der Saale.


----------



## 93tilInfinity (9. Juli 2018)

Feierabendrunde... Ich habe das Rad vor zwei Jahren völlig verbastelt mit Gel-Sofa und Chopper-Lenker von einem Typen in der französischsprachigen Schweiz gekauft...obwohl ich eigentlich gar kein rosa Bike gesucht habe!! Heftig wie der Lack nach all den Jahren noch leuchtet. Ich vermute mal so um BJ90. Leider kann ich nicht sagen um was für ein Modell es sich handelt, ev. ein Nevada? Es hat extrem lange Kettenstreben, 130mm EB und eine Unicrown. Vorbau in Wagenfarbe war leider nicht dabei. Macht trotzdem Spass.


----------



## Huelse (11. Juli 2018)

Ein paar Impressionen von meiner letzten Woche in Tschechien und Polen / PodSmrkem und Isergebirge.


----------



## noka78 (12. Juli 2018)

Letztes Wochenende, Monster-Treffen auf dem Schäferberg und anschließende Grunewaldrunde...gute 60km runtergeritten. Sehr staubig, aber hat wieder richtig Spass gemacht, trotz aufgeschlagenem Knie !!! Merke: niemals das Bike schieben bei dem diese fiesen Querzughalter verbaut sind - ich hasse Brombeersträucher und Leute die auf dem Singletrail stehen und urinieren oder was auch immer !? 

























Gruss


----------



## Silberrücken (12. Juli 2018)

Gestern: eher kühl..........






Heute:   S O M M E R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas Sommer (13. Juli 2018)

Suchbild


----------



## msony (14. Juli 2018)

Schiffshebewerk Henrichenburg.


----------



## Huelse (15. Juli 2018)

Wo Du Dich immer so im Pott rumtreibst...


----------



## msony (15. Juli 2018)

Jau,
 im Pott gibt es noch so einiges zu entdecken,ich gebe mir Mühe.


----------



## Silberrücken (15. Juli 2018)

*Ritchey - Garage 



 

*


----------



## reseda (15. Juli 2018)

Kuwahara Kuwahara


----------



## oppaunke (15. Juli 2018)

kleine Tour um und auf den Köterberg.Sehr schön wars!
Gruß,
Oppa


----------



## msony (16. Juli 2018)

Moin
Mal wieder Zeche Zollverein,diesmal mit @Horster_Schwabe Markus.








und noch der Klassiker





Gruss
Markus


----------



## Oscar1 (16. Juli 2018)

Gestern, kleiner FamilienAusflug. 




Aufm Rückweg sind uns noch 2 Kleins entgegen gekommen.. Attitude Dolomiti und ?Painted Desert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horster_Schwabe (16. Juli 2018)

msony schrieb:


> mit @Horster_Schwabe Markus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich brauch andere Pedale. War klasse, dich endlich kennengelernt zu haben, nach gefühlten 52 Anläufen


----------



## SJS_666 (16. Juli 2018)

Ein paar Impressionen der heutigen "Jungfernfahrt" durch den Duisburger Stadtwald...


----------



## wtb_rider (16. Juli 2018)

hey Normi, wem gehört denn das FATzige Radel da?


----------



## Horst Link (16. Juli 2018)

Oscar1 schrieb:


> Gestern, kleiner Familien Ausflug...



Ist das ein IBIS Uptube? Kanst du bitte eine Totale vom Rad zeigen?

Danke und Grüße - Horsti


----------



## IHateRain (17. Juli 2018)

Kleine Runde gestern:





Nach dem 1. Tag wieder zurück im Büro war das das Beste 

Grüße
IHR


----------



## ExoDus (18. Juli 2018)

Heute eine schöne Feierabendtour, erst alleine von Friedrichshain bis nach Britz, und danach mit nem Kumpel nach Adlershof und anschließend zum Tempelhofer Feld.

Plänterwald



Kleiner Schnack zwischendurch


Stop am Hafen Britz  



Auf dem Weg zurück von Adlershof




Abschlussbild am Tempelhoferfeld




Ich brauche glaube ich wieder Handschuhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyberdirk (19. Juli 2018)

KTM Picknick am Haus Rott


----------



## kalihalde (19. Juli 2018)

Erste kleine Testrunde. Läuft .

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Horst Link (19. Juli 2018)

Urlaubsgrüße aus dem Chiemgau


----------



## j.ö.r.g (19. Juli 2018)

und wenige Kilometer südlich sah es so aus... (Thiersee)


----------



## caemis (20. Juli 2018)

Leider kam ich nicht raus... Stattdessen baute ich mir einen neuen Laufradsatz 



​


----------



## miles2014 (21. Juli 2018)

Ich war die letzten 10 Tage unterwegs gemeinsam mit meiner Perle. Beide auf Klassikern unterwegs. Meiner hat dafür so ein paar dünne Pellen spendiert bekommen (47-559er Contact.Travel), da es technisch ohnehin bei Asphalt und leichten Feldwegen bleiben musste.
In Mannheim gestartet gings über Speyer:
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2292526]
	
[/URL]

Den Rhein hoch und dann westlich nach Selestat:
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2292524]
	
[/URL]

Nach einem schönen Ausflug in die Hochvogesen ab St. Marie-Aux-Mines...
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2292523]
	
[/URL]

Wurde dann auf der anderen Seite der schönen Vogesen die Mosel ab Bayons abgeradelt...
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2292522]
	
[/URL]

Dabei gabs viel zu sehen, das Panasonic (@mubi und @SJS_666 ) hielt dabei immer tapfer mit mir Schritt
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2292521]
	
[/URL]

Ab Thionville wurde dann reichlich Riesling nachgekippt und die ersten Weinberge kamen in Sicht....
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2292520]
	
[/URL]

Heute im Angesicht des Morgengrauens war dann noch einmal ein schwerer Weinberg-Anstieg zu meistern, um den Heimweg per Bahn antreten zu können:
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2292519]
	
[/URL]
EIne tolle Tour, wenns auch ein wenig trekkig und flach war 

stellt euch mal vor, es ist gar nicht mal so lange her das man an jeder Grenze für nix und wieder nix kontrolliert wurde. In der letzten Woche habe ich drei Länder bereist, habe tolle Menschen getroffen und unendlich viele Dinge erlebt. Während dem WM-Finale in einem kleinen französischen Ort erlebte ich eine tolle Party, auch wenn mich persönlich so etwas (Profifußball) weniger tangiert.


----------



## msony (22. Juli 2018)

Hallo




Das Wetter nervt langsam,seit Wochen kein Regen und alles vertrocknet.





Gruss
Markus


----------



## expresso'93 (22. Juli 2018)

Hier sieht es leider genauso aus


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (22. Juli 2018)

heute mit der besseren Hälfte unterwegs gewesen...
ich bin das Longus wohl endgültig los...


----------



## caemis (23. Juli 2018)

Gestern Gewitter und Regen - heute Sonne satt.

Also erstmal in den Wald:



Dann ein kurzen Abstecher an/in den See:


 


Und dann plötzlich:




​






Der Bär ist echt! Aber er wohnt im Bärenwald* am Plauer See mit einigen anderen vormals häufig misshandelten Bären. Und hier gedenkt man auch der Ikone des Tanzbären unserer Zeit. Den Bären der Edmund Stoiber fast um seinen Job gebracht hätte:

R.I.P. Bruno​




Einen schönen Sommer wünscht Euch




Marco 


*Der Bärenwald wird von dem Tierschutzverein Vier Pfoten geführt. Lohnenswert und Herzzerreißend....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (23. Juli 2018)

Beste Grüße von der Ostseeküste sendet
kalihalde


----------



## Thomas Sommer (24. Juli 2018)

Industriekultur


----------



## Horst Link (24. Juli 2018)

Neue Destination: Tennengebirge im Salzburger Land. Nach dem Familienprogramm noch ein paar Stunden in der Restsonne verbracht...


----------



## kalihalde (25. Juli 2018)

Morgenstimmung am Meer ...





... und am Bodden.





Mittag am Bodden ...





... und am Abend wieder am Meer.





Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Fischland (25. Juli 2018)

...Fischland/Darß  geht immer !!


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (25. Juli 2018)

Fischland schrieb:


> ...Fischland/Darß  geht immer !!




das flenst!


----------



## Fischland (25. Juli 2018)

...es rostockt oder lübst da oben eher.


----------



## kalihalde (25. Juli 2018)

Fischland schrieb:


> ...es rostockt oder lübst da oben eher.



Richtig, aber ich war eingeladen.
Für @Fischland ein älteres Bild





Demnächst probiere ich mal was aus der Fischland-Brauerei


----------



## Fischland (25. Juli 2018)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Demnächst probiere ich mal was aus der Fischland-Brauerei


...dann steck Geld ein - ist ne Touribude.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horster_Schwabe (25. Juli 2018)

Fischland schrieb:


> ...es rostockt oder lübst da oben eher.



auch wenn mein Posting nicht danach aussieht - ich kenn den Darß sehr gut, eine der schönsten Ecken überhaupt in Schland. Und ich weiß auch um die hiesigen Brauereien. Aber nix geht über ein kaltes Flens!


----------



## Dean76 (25. Juli 2018)

Einfach mal den Waldblick genießen



 

Und danach wieder zurück



 

Oder war es doch umgekehrt?

Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## Fischland (25. Juli 2018)

....einmal das Rad ums Schild geschoben - bei den Temperaturen sei das erlaubt.


----------



## Dean76 (25. Juli 2018)

Da hast du völlig recht

Aber ein klein wenig bin ich schon noch gefahren

LG


----------



## miles2014 (25. Juli 2018)

Heute Runde um die Villeseen und am Liblarer schnell geknipst:
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2293841]
	
[/URL]
Die neue Stahlgabel flattert genausoviel wie die ausgeschlagene Bomber von vorher...


----------



## msony (26. Juli 2018)

Hi
32 Grad um 11:30 Uhr Morgens,ätzend.
Wo bleibt der Herbst / Winter?
Trotzdem knapp 30 Kilometer geschafft.








Gruss
MArkus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (26. Juli 2018)

@msony wo ist das Sauerstoffzelt?


----------



## msony (26. Juli 2018)

Ging ohne,bin zur Zeit mal Erkältungsfrei.


mauricer schrieb:


> @msony wo ist das Sauerstoffzelt?


----------



## msony (26. Juli 2018)

Thomas Sommer schrieb:


> Industriekultur





Thomas Sommer schrieb:


> Industriekultur


Das seh ich ja jetzt erst.
Ist das Hoppenbruch mit Blick auf Ewald?
Glückauf !


----------



## reseda (26. Juli 2018)

Wald Tiger Kuwahara


----------



## Thomas Sommer (27. Juli 2018)

msony schrieb:


> Das seh ich ja jetzt erst.
> Ist das Hoppenbruch mit Blick auf Ewald?
> Glückauf !



Ja, genau - Glückauf !


----------



## Horst Link (27. Juli 2018)

Heute: Blick auf den Hohen Dachstein mit Gosensee. Einfach herrlich diese Naturgewalt.


----------



## IHateRain (27. Juli 2018)

Bei den Temperaturen hier gerade fahre ich gerne abends 





...irgendwann baue ich auch das Schaltwerk wieder um. Bestimmt bald...

Grüße
IHR


----------



## Silberrücken (28. Juli 2018)

Karwendel-Tag



 

Auffahrt zur Fischbach-Alm, die wir vor 2 Monaten leider wegen des gefressenen Lagers bei @caemis / Marco abbrechen mussten- sorry!



 
Der Obstkuchen und das Weissbier auf der Alm sind gut bekommen.



 
Dahin ging ich heute nicht.......



 

Wenn die Bergziegen schon vom Ritchey so begeistert sind- wie reagieren sie auf ein Mountain Goat 



 
Die Temperaturen waren zwar ganz erträglich. Aber jetzt stellen wir uns erst mal für ein paar Minuten ins heilende Gebirgswasser.


----------



## kalihalde (29. Juli 2018)

Weststrand/Darß


----------



## SJS_666 (29. Juli 2018)

Heute waren die Temperaturen ja mal etwas erträglicher und die Sonne ließ sich auch nicht wirklich sehen. Daher mal ein paar Stunden auf dem Rad verbracht. Manchmal sollte man auch auf seiner bekannten Strecke vorsichtig sein. Gott sei Dank war der Teil des Trails recht übersichtlich und das "neue" Hindernis rechtzeitig zu erkennen...







Gibt auf der Strecke so die eine oder andere Stelle, wo die Sicht durch die üppige Vegetation weniger als 10m beträgt und ich wirklich blind reinhalte. Da möchte ich dann nicht unvorhergesehen so einen Ast liegen haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (29. Juli 2018)

Wir waren auch mal ein paar Tage an der See. 

















Grüsse Franky​


----------



## aspreti (30. Juli 2018)

Der Hitze in München entkommen um bei besten Wetter eine Tour zur Fischbachalm mit dem Sohn zu unternehmen.






Die Tour ist nicht lang, ca. 6 Km, allerdings sind 600 Hm zu bewältigen. Das gibt uns ganz schön zu beißen.







Der Lohn einen Kaiserschmarrn .....







und eine Abfahrt, die jubeln lässt.


Alex


----------



## Silberrücken (30. Juli 2018)

Dein Kurzer beisst ja bereits recht ordentlich Alex; Respekt und Gruß! Allerdings habt ihr die verkehrte Auffahrt genommen


----------



## BikingDevil (30. Juli 2018)

SJS_666 schrieb:


> Heute waren die Temperaturen ja mal etwas erträglicher und die Sonne ließ sich auch nicht wirklich sehen. Daher mal ein paar Stunden auf dem Rad verbracht. Manchmal sollte man auch auf seiner bekannten Strecke vorsichtig sein. Gott sei Dank war der Teil des Trails recht übersichtlich und das "neue" Hindernis rechtzeitig zu erkennen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Machen solche Hindernisse das MTB fahren nicht erst reizvoll?!
Ich freu mich über jeden quer liegenden Baum auf meiner Hausrunde im Wald... sofern er 35-40cm im Durchmesser nicht überschreitet 
Andernfalls machts aua im Schritt...


----------



## miles2014 (30. Juli 2018)

Gestern hab ich ein Ründchen mit meinem Kuwahara gecruist... Wobei es wohl gehen wird. Trotzdem ein tolles Gerät!




Und heute morgen gabs Heideland ganz ohne Strand:



In der Wahner Heide.
Ich wünsche allen einen guten Start in die Woche!


----------



## Sh1n3 (31. Juli 2018)

Kleine Eisdielenrunde in Offenbach am Main entlang mit dem Neuerwerb


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (1. August 2018)

Ich hatte mir ja auch vorgenommen wieder mehr Klassiker zu fahren, wenigstens im Sommer.
Vorgestern das Dolomiti:













Und gestern seit Ewigkeiten mal wieder mit der Kampfmaschine.









Ach ja, bevor Eisdielenanspielungen kommen, oder Zweifel wegen der Überhöhung, geht wunderbar 





Grüsse Franky​


----------



## Silberrücken (1. August 2018)

Bei solchen Runden (das sind ja Alpenwerte) wird wohl niemand von den Komikern komische Eisdielensprüche bringen.......


----------



## Freefall79 (1. August 2018)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Ach ja, bevor Eisdielenanspielungen kommen, oder Zweifel wegen der Überhöhung, geht wunderbar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stark!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberrücken (1. August 2018)

Die Hitze war heute wirklich enorm......





Deshalb ging ich nach der schweisstreibenden alpinen Runde in die Isar bei Lenggries schwimmen  und hatte auf dem Heimweg leider noch einen überflüssigen "Unwetter-Stau" mit Baum auf der Bahn / A 8


----------



## Thomas Sommer (2. August 2018)

Noch dramatischer als die Hitze ist hier ja die Trockenheit...


----------



## kalihalde (2. August 2018)

Heute im Darßwald





Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## meinhardon (2. August 2018)

Vom Strand heimwärts nach Wieck, gell?


----------



## kalihalde (2. August 2018)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Vom Strand heimwärts nach Wieck, gell?



Fast 






Müllerwerg zum Weststrand bei 3:58 etwa.

P.S. Der Typ fällt ja fast um, so langsam fährt er. Okay er umkurvt Pfützen, das musste ich heute wahrlich nicht. Aber Mücken gibt es trotz Trockenheit.


----------



## meinhardon (3. August 2018)

August 2011- 10 Tage Dauerregen. Da standen die Wege großteils unter Wasser und die Mücken waren riesig. Die Camper sind alle nach Hause gefahren, weil alles nass war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlaftablette (3. August 2018)

Der Sommer 2018 ist eindeutig ein Jahrhundertsommer der in die Geschichte eingeht. Tagsüber klettert das Thermometer wochenlang in München auf über 30°C.
Jeden Tag sind die glutroten Sonnenaufgänge auf dem Weg zur Arbeit eine Wucht. Für wenige Minuten glaubt man morgens bei 20°C durch Afrika zu fahren.


----------



## asco1 (4. August 2018)

War?  Oh ja!
Gestern Nacht den Klunker fertig geschraubt. Heute früh um 5:40 Uhr wachgeworden; um Sechs im Wald. Trails shredden und bei erträglichen 21°C Spass haben.
Jetzt geht's in die Werkstatt, am nächsten Projekt schrauben.


----------



## Ianus (4. August 2018)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Bei solchen Runden (das sind ja Alpenwerte) wird wohl niemand von den Komikern komische Eisdielensprüche bringen.......


 Was ihr immer gegen die Eisdielen habt. Auf jeder Runde ist mindestens eine Eisdiele und/oder Biergarten dabei. 

Biergärten eignen sich zum Posen m.M.n. auch viel besser....


----------



## miles2014 (4. August 2018)

Moin,
Heute nur eine schnelle Runde gedreht, über den Kuchhausener Basaltkrater. Hier beginnt der Westerwald, eine herrliche Bikeregion!
Zwischen den Bäumen war es am frühen Abend gut auszuhalten.
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2296340]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Silberrücken (4. August 2018)

Glaub ich dir- wenn es richtig heiss ist, kommst mit einer Flasche am Rad einfach nicht aus....

Ist das der mysteriöse Rahmen Kevin?


----------



## miles2014 (4. August 2018)

Ja genau, Manni. Der hat nun auch schon seine Tausend gelaufen. Rennt richtig! Daher bekommt der jetzt auch einen neuen LRS geschneidert, und ein paar ordentliche MTB-Reifen.


----------



## reseda (5. August 2018)

GT '91 Zaskar im vorherbstlichen Wald


----------



## manuelschafer (5. August 2018)

.


----------



## oppaunke (5. August 2018)

Nordschwarzwald mit Ole im Partnerlook erkundet...

















Super Tour wars!
Gruß,
Oppa


----------



## Silberrücken (5. August 2018)

Das Verstecken am Ufer hat ihm nichts genutzt......





denn ich wollte es in die Mitte des Baches auf eine Kiesbank treten. 



 
Vorsichtshalber werden Trinkflaschen, Smartphone und Kamera am sicheren Ufer zurückgelassen......



 
Speed aufbauen wegen losem Kies leider nicht möglich.......





Fahrtechnik so la la- und fast wurde es tragisch.......



 

weil zusehends gerölliger am Grund, und dann wurde es wirklich



 

zu tief für uns!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (5. August 2018)

Auf was für Ideen man kommt wenn es so heiß ist ...
Rad'l waschen a' la "Manni". 
Schickes Shirt hast Du da Manni!


----------



## ExoDus (6. August 2018)

Ein Versuch war es wert und der Beitrag hat gut unterhalten. 

Für einen guten Freund vor einigen Wochen ein Bike zusammengebaut (hatte ewig keins besessen), um zusammen hier und da eine Tour zu machen -> hat funktioniert, jetzt fahren wir erstmal die mir bekannten schönen Touren in und um Berlin ab.

Angefixt!  

Univega 507 mit fast kompletter XT-737 Gruppe. Ich muss sagen ich mag den Rahmen, sieht extrem schnittig aus.


 

 

 
Der Vorbau ist aber nicht mein Verbrechen, aber jetzt ist es seins und er kann machen was er will.


----------



## Mr_Brown (6. August 2018)

ExoDus schrieb:


> Der Vorbau ist aber nicht mein Verbrechen, aber jetzt ist es seins und er kann machen was er will.


der vorbau ist wirklich unglaublich. vor kurzem habe ich mein originales schwimmbadblaues rockhopper einem bekannten nur unter der bedingung verkauft, daß er es NICHT mattschwarz lackiert (das hatte er vor). er mußte mir die hand drauf geben.


----------



## Silberrücken (6. August 2018)

ArSt schrieb:


> Auf was für Ideen man kommt wenn es so heiß ist ...
> Rad'l waschen a' la "Manni".
> Schickes Shirt hast Du da Manni!




Genau Armin, wenn es den alten Säcken zu heiss wird, kommen sie auf so blödsinnige Ideen 



 
Heute am Setzberg bin ich fast trocken geblieben (bis auf die grossen Schwitzflecken)


----------



## msony (7. August 2018)

Hallo
Willkommene Abkühlung bei 37 Grad,fast wie Freibad.








Glückauf
Markus


----------



## manuelschafer (7. August 2018)

.


----------



## Horst Link (7. August 2018)

Am Wochenende haben wir einen wunderschönen Ausflug ins Thüringer Hinterland gemacht. Unsere Tour nach Großkochberg endete nach 80km und ca. 1000HM im Biergarten. Im Schloss wohnte Ende des 18.JH eine der Geliebten des jungen Goethe, der sich in aller Regelmäßigkeit zu Fuß von Weimar auf machte. Mein lieber Wolfgang!


----------



## manuelschafer (7. August 2018)

3 Bremsen 2 Räder 1 1/2 Fahrer ;D Fäte Nr


----------



## Mathes66 (9. August 2018)

Gestern nach der Arbeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ExoDus (10. August 2018)

Heute Mittag auf dem Weg von meiner lieben Mutta über das Tempelhoferfeld gefahren, dort war heute ?Bikepolo? eigentlich auch ganz coole Bikes. Teilweise mit schönen Disc-Einsätzen für die Laufräder. Für die Zuschauer gibt es so Art Bikeboxen zum parken und zuschauen.

 

 

 



Anschließend noch einen Abstecher als Lokalpatriot zum Britzer Gutshof gemacht, dort mache ich immer meine Bilder wenn ich Bikes verkaufe. Sehr beliebt für Hochzeiten, mit Freigehege für Pferde, Ziegen, Ochsen etc. 

 Dann gibt es noch eine Freiluftbühne und ein kleines Museum mit wechselnden Ausstellungen, falls ihr in der Nähe seid, einfach mal vorbeifahren. In die Austellung gehe ich die nächsten Tage, ich bin ja in Britz zur Schule gegangen.


----------



## aspreti (10. August 2018)

Ein Hitze-Verschnauf-Tag in dieser Woche. In München kübelte das Wasser um 7.00 eimerweise vom grauen Himmel. Die Wetteraussichten für den Tag versprachen eine Regenfront in Lenggries und Temperaturen um die 16°.

Die Tour war gestern Abend verabredet worden, kurzes Telefonat um 7.30, "Es bleibt dabei wir fahren!" Die Regenklamotten lagen schon griffbereit, aber kurze Hose muss sein. Kurze Überlegung, Beinlinge und Ärmlinge? Ach Quatsch, bei hochfahren kommen wir locker auf Betriebstemperatur und der Insant-Cappucino auf der Hütte bringt uns die nötige Wärme.

Ankunft in Fall/ Sylvensteinsee. Mann, hat der See einen Wasserniedrigstand, da fehlen locker 2-3 m bis zum ursprünglichen Pegel. Zum Glück schüttete es vom Himmel. In Bayern richtet so etwas der Herrgott. Jaaaa, das ist halt so in einem erzkatholischen Freistaat. Nein ich schweife ab, zurück aufs Bike.

Nach ein paar Höhenmetern ist es auch nicht mehr so kalt, der Regen stört nur wenn er in die Augen tropft. Die Steigung ist angenehm. Die Landschaft auch wolkenverhangen schön. Die guten Gespräche beim Radln heben die Stimmung. Es ist nahezu perfekt. Ja, wir Bayern sind halt sehr einfach gestrickt, da braucht es nicht viel zur Glückseligkeit.

Irgendwann ist die größte Lüge der Bergradler "Des steilste Stück hamma scho hinter uns" auch zur Wahrheit geworden und wir rollen auf der Insant-Cappuccino zu. Nach dem zweiten Cappuccino in der Hütte stelle ich fest, trockene Synthetikfaser in Form von Beinlingen auf der Haut zu haben wären jetzt von Vorteil. Nächstes Mal nehm ich sie mit.

Alex


----------



## msony (11. August 2018)

Hallo
Heute mal eine Runde ums schöne Wattenscheid geradelt.
Diese Selterbude gibt es schon über 60 Jahre,gleich mit Biergarten dran.













Gruss
Markus


----------



## Ianus (11. August 2018)




----------



## BikingDevil (11. August 2018)

Abendrunde mit dem Nachwuchs (mit obligatorischer Pause)


----------



## kalihalde (11. August 2018)

Mountainbike trifft Kunst von Moritz_Götze




auf dem Bakelberg bei Niehagen (Fischland)




auf dem Schifferberg bei Ahrenshoop (Darß)




und am Galgenberg in Halle.

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j.ö.r.g (12. August 2018)

...einmal ums Wetterstein und weiter ins Estergebirge...

an der Hochthörlehütte


 

Lautersee


 


Ferchensee





 


oberhalb Wamberg


 

Geroldsee


 

Finzbachtal Richtung Esterbergalm




 108/2600


----------



## Silberrücken (12. August 2018)

Wie du das immer hin bekommst...... auf der Runde brauche ich bei dem Wetter 6 Flaschen Jörg!


----------



## Isar2 (12. August 2018)

Er ist halt ein Purist. Schöne Bilder !!!!!!!


----------



## ArSt (12. August 2018)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> auf der Runde brauche ich bei dem Wetter 6 Flaschen Jörg!


Ob das reicht für diese Strecke Manni? 108km geht ja noch, aber 2600Hm! 
Bei dem heutigen Wetter wäre ich schön mit der Hälfte der Höhenmeter restlos bedient.


----------



## Silberrücken (12. August 2018)

Vielleicht auch 8 Flaschen Armin. Allerdings ist Jörg ein wenig jünger und leichter.......  Die Höhenmeter sind nicht ohne auf Schotter!

Wieso meinst du, dass Puristen weniger Durst haben @Isar2 ?


----------



## Isar2 (12. August 2018)

Man kann die eine ja immer nachfüllen. Gelegenheiten gibt es auf der Runde ja einige.


----------



## Silberrücken (12. August 2018)

Ich weiss schon was ich sage: auf der Runde eben nicht immer.......


----------



## Spaltinho (13. August 2018)

Fotos by @noka78

Gestern haben wir eine super spontane Tour durch den Grunewald gemacht. Mit @tatau77 als Guide, der dort jeden Winkel zu kennen scheint, sind wir auf wirklich tollen Trails langgerast.






@wtb_rider hat immer mal wieder unter Beweis gestellt, dass er mit dem BMX aufgewachsen ist und technisch großartig mit seinem Rad umgehen kann. Wer Lust hat kann auf meinem Instagram mal ein paar Sprünge von ihm anschauen.





An der Kieskuhle haben wir dann eine kleine Fotosession eingelegt.









Nach einem Anstieg (als Berliner darf man das hier sagen), musste ich mir dann eingestehen so schlecht in Form zu sein, wie niemals zuvor in meinem Leben. Erschreckend musste ich feststellen, dass @noka78 , @wtb_rider sich Sorgen zu machen schienen und mir einen Powerriegel anboten. Der hat zwar geschmeckt, aber Power konnte er aus mir auch nicht mehr herausholen.





Schlussendlich kehrten wir noch am Schmetterlingsplatz ein, den ich gerne in Wespennervplatz umbenennen möchte.









Eine wirklich wunderbare Runde mit den Dreien. Gerne wieder. In grösserer Runde und frühem Bekanntgeben.





Küsschen,
Malte


----------



## Dean76 (13. August 2018)

Das sieht mächtig nach Spaß aus

Geile Bilder

Vielen Dank dafür

LG
Andre


----------



## tatau77 (13. August 2018)

hab Dir @Spaltinho auch n Fruchtriegel angeboten, wollteste ja nich, der hätte Dir nochmal den Superboost gegeben 
Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (14. August 2018)

Letzte Woche die: _Einzige Tunnelstrecke des ehemaligen Königreichs Hannover und die Dransfelder Rampe abgefahren._
Man merkt es kaum, aber es geht stetig bergauf. Zurück kann man es rollen lassen. 
Danach noch einen Abstecher zum Osterberg. Knapp 50Km mit 530Hm.



















Schöne Aussicht:


----------



## Thomas Sommer (15. August 2018)




----------



## synlos (16. August 2018)

Heute 2 Wälder unsicher gemacht. Fast alles besucht was geht. 
Diesmal gute 40Km und 702Hm


















Bis demnächst.


----------



## BikingDevil (18. August 2018)

Wegen eines Hornissennestes geschlossen...


----------



## reseda (18. August 2018)

Maria Laach






mit Kuwahara Aries 1987


----------



## Deleted 149952 (19. August 2018)

-


----------



## asco1 (20. August 2018)

Oh Ja! Zwei Tage, 125km, 33°C, Schotter und Staub. Von Fürth über Beilngries nach Regensburg. Was für ein Spass!


----------



## wtb_rider (20. August 2018)

lässiges Gespann und schöne Bilder. TOP


----------



## asco1 (20. August 2018)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> lässiges Gespann und schöne Bilder. TOP



Dankeschön. Leider ging es nicht ohne Verluste. Irgendwie schaltete sich schon vorgestern das Schaltwerk äußerst bescheiden. Fluchtender Blick von oben während der Fahrt: ooops, ganz schön schräg. Naja - wird schon irgendwie gehen; hab ja noch ein, zwei zu Hause liegen, baue ich dann nächste Woche um. Heutige Inspektion ergab: Schaltwerk is okay; Schaltauge ist verbogen. Offensichtlich habe ich den Hänger etwas überladen und die teilweise recht ruppigen Pisten haben dann in Verbindung mit dem Gewicht dem Schaltauge den Rest gegeben.  ... na gut: ist Stahl, lässt sich wieder richten, aber ich hab das Werkzeug dafür nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trek-Maniac (20. August 2018)

Was steckt denn da im Flaschenhalter? Ist das ein Lautsprecher?


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (20. August 2018)

asco1 schrieb:


> ...



Träumchen...


----------



## asco1 (20. August 2018)

Trek-Maniac schrieb:


> Was steckt denn da im Flaschenhalter? Ist das ein Lautsprecher?



Yes Sir. JBL Flip4. Ist auf der langen Strecke am Europakanal längs recht angenehm.


----------



## baerst5 (20. August 2018)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> lässiges Gespann und schöne Bilder. TOP


Der Bike Kollege mit der Kippe im Mundwinkel ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## asco1 (20. August 2018)

baerst5 schrieb:


> Der Bike Kollege mit der Kippen im Mundwinkel ist auch nicht schlecht



 Raucher- & Bier-Pausen haben wir einige eingelegt . Der Kollege ist dann auch noch weiter gefahren. Der treibt sich jetzt zehn Tage in Süddeutschland rum (will noch nach Passau und Dachau und seine Tour dann in Bamberg beenden).


----------



## baerst5 (20. August 2018)

asco1 schrieb:


> Dankeschön. Leider ging es nicht ohne Verluste. Irgendwie schaltete sich schon vorgestern das Schaltwerk äußerst bescheiden. Fluchtender Blick von oben während der Fahrt: ooops, ganz schön schräg. Naja - wird schon irgendwie gehen; hab ja noch ein, zwei zu Hause liegen, baue ich dann nächste Woche um. Heutige Inspektion ergab: Schaltwerk is okay; Schaltauge ist verbogen. Offensichtlich habe ich den Hänger etwas überladen und die teilweise recht ruppigen Pisten haben dann in Verbindung mit dem Gewicht dem Schaltauge den Rest gegeben.  ... na gut: ist Stahl, lässt sich wieder richten, aber ich hab das Werkzeug dafür nicht.


Das Schaltauge lässt sich mit einem zweiten Laufrad richten. Gibt da ein YouTube Video dazu, das es ganz gut erklärt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Katlewski (21. August 2018)

Na da war ich ewig nicht mehr unterwegs. Wenn ich mal wieder nach Gö fahre muss ich mal ein MTB mitnehmen. 




synlos schrieb:


> Heute 2 Wälder unsicher gemacht. Fast alles besucht was geht.
> Diesmal gute 40Km und 702Hm
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oppede (21. August 2018)

Hallo asco 1 wo bekommt man den so einen schutz für den Lautsprecher ?
Sieht ja cool aus


----------



## asco1 (21. August 2018)

oppede schrieb:


> Hallo asco 1 wo bekommt man den so einen schutz für den Lautsprecher ?
> Sieht ja cool aus



https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B07114232S/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## j.ö.r.g (21. August 2018)

...
eingewolkte Birkkarspitze






 





Falkenhütte


 

Laliderer Wände




es folgt die allseits bekannte Querung des Sandbachs




 80/2200


----------



## Silberrücken (21. August 2018)

So viel wie Jörg habe ich heute nicht geschafft..... 



 

es war zu warm- und dem Braunvieh sowieso.



 
Sie sagte, dass es zu steil für das Wetter sei......



 
und dann hat sie mich einfach abgehängt 





Bald sollte dann aber auch ein wenig Spass folgen.......



 
den unsere Gebirgsjäger leider niemals kennen gelernt haben.



 

Bei den vielen Wanderern heute, gab es leider nicht immer Verständnis für einen älteren Herrn mit Fahrrad...... 



 
Vom Setzburg über Wallbergmoos und Winterweg war einiges mit dem Starrbike fordernd und S2.......





Selten hat mir ein Bad im See so wohl getan wie heute!


----------



## Silberrücken (22. August 2018)

Kurzer Nachtrag: 

Badespass hatte ich übrigens gestern und heute im Kirchsee -wegen Fango for free- und nicht im Lago di Bonzo bei Ulli & Co. ohne Fangoh....


----------



## synlos (22. August 2018)

Neue Hügel und Sackgassen erkundet.  Immerhin 28,7/807.


----------



## wtb_rider (22. August 2018)

die weissen Griffe machen sich ganz gut wa?


----------



## SJS_666 (22. August 2018)

Vorsicht!
Nicht klassikkonform...

Aber "modernes Zeug" muss ja auch mal ausgeführt werden...


----------



## synlos (22. August 2018)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> die weissen Griffe machen sich ganz gut wa?


Sind sowieso hinüber. So be it.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezi66 (23. August 2018)

Sieht das bei euch auch so aus?


 

Haben wir schon November, oder was?


----------



## Dean76 (23. August 2018)

Bei uns sind die Blätter mittlerweile zu Sand zerbröselt


 




 

Lieben Gruß 
André


----------



## SJS_666 (23. August 2018)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Sieht das bei euch auch so aus?
> Anhang anzeigen 765472
> 
> Haben wir schon November, oder was?


Das habe ich mich gestern auch gefragt. Bei so manch einem Trail, den ich üblicherweise fahre, war von der "Fahrspur" nichts mehr zu sehen, soviel Laub lag schon am Boden...


----------



## synlos (23. August 2018)

Bei dem trockenem Sommer, kein Wunder. Auch die Bäume müssen sparen.


----------



## Ianus (26. August 2018)

Mit dem Sohnemann beim Radrennen...


----------



## reseda (26. August 2018)

Stumpjumper Comp 1988


----------



## EiderAal87 (26. August 2018)

Es war sehr schön! Kühl & freundlich. 

 
Industrie-Kultur 
 
Dicker Pott
 
Radl in Art


----------



## Schlaftablette (26. August 2018)

Anhang anzeigen 765480

Schaurig und beeindruckend zugleich @Dean76 was sich früher die Bike-Schmieden getraut haben zu konstruieren. So was hab ich noch nie gesehen. Toll das Du es noch am Leben hältst.  Und absolute Hochachtung vor dem Wagemut auf so einem statisch fragwürdigen Konstrukt zu fahren.  Respekt!


----------



## Spezi66 (26. August 2018)

Schlaftablette schrieb:


> Respekt!


 das die heute noch gebaut werden
http://www.slingshotbikes.com/bikes.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberrücken (26. August 2018)

Unser Omma fuhr einst eines ohne Oberrohr!


----------



## Horst Link (26. August 2018)

Heute Ausfahrt mit dem Junior. Man beachte den höchsten technologischen Standard!


----------



## kalihalde (27. August 2018)

Letztens im Harz ...





Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## j.ö.r.g (27. August 2018)




----------



## Sh1n3 (27. August 2018)

1991 Marin Muirwoods


----------



## synlos (28. August 2018)

Das Ding aus einer anderen Welt. 


 

 

Genug Holz für den Winter scheint es zu geben.


 

..-und hier ist es her...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caemis (1. September 2018)

Die letzten Sonnenstrahlen, ein fixes Matt Chester, ein Objektiv von 1973 und alles wird gut...


----------



## synlos (1. September 2018)

Ein bißchen die RR's, auf der kleinen TDE-Runde, bewegt.


----------



## Ianus (1. September 2018)

SJS_666 schrieb:


> Vorsicht!
> Nicht klassikkonform...
> 
> Aber "modernes Zeug" muss ja auch mal ausgeführt werden...



Yupp... bei mir auch. Wobei bei das dann in meinem Fall auch nun schon wieder ein 11-Jahre alter Bock ist....


----------



## mauricer (2. September 2018)

@Ianus Moots werden nicht alt.


----------



## Ianus (2. September 2018)

Die Technik schon..


----------



## EiderAal87 (4. September 2018)

Top Radlwetter


----------



## Fischland (6. September 2018)

*Fahrrad  und Belohnung !*


----------



## Silberrücken (6. September 2018)

Heute war nach einer Woche endlich mal wieder ein schöner Tag.



 
herrlich mal wieder trocken und bis zum Abwinken in den Bergen unterwegs sein zu können.





Am Abend musste ich auf der Heimfahrt nachsehen, was der Nachwuchs macht.





Verständlich, dass er es kaum erwarten kann, dass ihm sein sieben Kilo Twixter 24S endlich passt!





Allerdings musste ich fast 40 Jahre auf mein sieben Kilo Bike warten!


----------



## msony (7. September 2018)

War auch mal wieder Radfahren


----------



## Ianus (7. September 2018)

msony schrieb:


> War auch mal wieder Radfahren


Ich auch.... allerdings nicht classickonform...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (7. September 2018)

egal
Hauptsache mal wieder gefahren


----------



## Nightstorm (8. September 2018)

Eine KLEINe Tour bei KLEINwetter fühlt sich an wie 1 Tag Urlaub








Ein schönes Rest-WE wünscht 

Tom


----------



## Silberrücken (8. September 2018)

Mit solchen Reifen fährt sich selbst so ein "Harter Bock" wohl recht angenehm.


----------



## Horst Link (8. September 2018)

Nachwuchsförderung der hiesigen Fraktion. Abgerundet durch ein standesgemäßes Gericht: Klöße mit Rotkohl und Soße...


----------



## BikingDevil (8. September 2018)

Auf'm Weg zum Schloss Marienburg durch alle 3 Kiesgruben auf dem Weg  und dann durch den Schlosswald ...
Gesamtkilometer 61 - davon circa 40 mit Gegenwind  - hat trotzdem gerockt!


 

 

 


Ride on


----------



## wtb_rider (9. September 2018)




----------



## Silberrücken (9. September 2018)

Noch ist Sommer.....





fast track.......





goil! 



 

.....mehr sog i net!


----------



## synlos (9. September 2018)

Nicht selbst geradelt, dafür bei den Landesmeisterschaften der Bahn zugeschaut. War halt um die Ecke.


 

 



1. Tuspo


 

2.Langenhagen




3. Tuspo


----------



## Spaltinho (9. September 2018)

@wtb_rider Ist das das Werk der Bieber ? 

Eigentlich wollten wir ein wenig bei Norman schrauben, aber das Wetterchen war einfach zu schön dafür, weshalb wir eine kleine Tour durch unseren Kiez gemacht haben.





























Where is Waldo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (9. September 2018)

sehr schön, hättma ja zusammen machen können. Und nein, das sind Wurzeln.


----------



## alla (10. September 2018)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> sehr schön, hättma ja zusammen machen können. Und nein, das sind Wurzeln.


Jup, und zwar Luftwurzeln der Sumpfzypresse, um genau zu sein.


----------



## noka78 (10. September 2018)

Yoah war ne schöne spontane entspannte Kiezrunde und das AB konnte mal wieder rollen - fährt sich wirklich außergewöhnlich...genial!



















Grüße aus'm Bikekeller


----------



## wtb_rider (10. September 2018)

das ist wirklich ein aussergewöhnlich schönes Rad, muss man schon sagen.


----------



## msony (11. September 2018)

Heute in Bochum


----------



## msony (12. September 2018)

Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caemis (12. September 2018)

msony schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 771621 Heute in Bochum


Das ist ja mal richtig geil!


----------



## Nightstorm (12. September 2018)

@msony: Wo ist das letzte Bild entstanden?


----------



## msony (12. September 2018)

@Nightstorm Essen/NRW) Oder meinst du den Förderturm von Gestern,das ist das deutsche Bergbau Museum in Bochum.
@caemis Marco,da stösst die Gatorblade voll an ihre Grenzen,aber es macht einfach so viel Spass da runter zu knallen.
Die richtig grossen Sprünge sind so ca 2,5 Meter hoch ,die kann man unmfahren.
Ach du meinst die Jahrhunderthalle Bochum,ja da ist es auch ganz schön,macht aber nicht son Spass.


----------



## Schlaftablette (12. September 2018)

Ich schließe mich den Vorrednern/Vorschreibern an: die Fotos von msony sind wirklich toll. Echt faszinierend diese Industriebauten in Bochum. So etwas haben wir in dieser Fülle und Größe hier in Bayern nicht. Danke @msony für's Einstellen. Ist für mich immer wie ein kleiner Sightseeingurlaub in Bochum. 
Die Flugzeugteile scheinen wohl ein Restaurant oder ähnliches zu sein?


----------



## msony (12. September 2018)

Schlaftablette schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich den Vorrednern/Vorschreibern an: die Fotos von msony sind wirklich toll. Echt faszinierend diese Industriebauten in Bochum. So etwas haben wir in dieser Fülle und Größe hier in Bayern nicht. Danke @msony für's Einstellen. Ist für mich immer wie ein kleiner Sightseeingurlaub in Bochum.
> Die Flugzeugteile scheinen wohl ein Restaurant oder ähnliches zu sein?


Jupp,in dem Flieger ist ne ziemlich coole Bar drin.


----------



## msony (12. September 2018)

Hab auch noch ein Foto vom Eierberg von Gestern.
Eine Freundin von mir arbeitet dort,allerdings nicht als leichtes Mädchen.
Gehört aber auch zu Bochum.


----------



## Schlaftablette (12. September 2018)

so etwas haben wir dann aber doch auch in Bayern


----------



## ArSt (12. September 2018)

Ich war letztes Wochenende wieder mit dem @kraftjakob auf dem zweiten Teil unserer Saaleradweg-Tour unterwegs, diesmal von Saalfeld nach Magdeburg. War eine echt tolle Tour bei bestem Radlwetter!
Aufbruch am Freitag in Saalfeld:


 
Am Sonntag dann, nach rund 270km, an der Saalemündung in die Elbe bei Barby:


 
Und diesmal hatten wir sogar einen Zeugen aus Halle: Der @kalihalde hat uns am Samstagnachmittag in Wettin, bei einer kleinen Rast vor dem Übersetzen mit der "Gierseilfähre", wegen unserer Räder angesprochen. Was für ein Zufall! 
Hier war das dann:




Im Laufe der Woche gibts dann in meinem Kuwafred noch 'n paar Bilder mehr.
Beste Grüße vom Armin.


----------



## Silberrücken (12. September 2018)

12. September / Hochsommertag 




 
Start.......



 
noch kurz am See vorbei......



 
dann nur noch up!





weiter up und etwas kühler werdend.....



 
Der Leonhard von Westen.



 
Der Buchstein ist ein wenig höher.



 
Diesen gehe ich gerne im Winter mit Touren-Ski von Kreuth aus an.



 
Logisch, dass sie das Salz vom Sattel lecken wollte...... 



 
Ich habe bei 35 aufgehört zu zählen- unfassbar, was heute Abend am Himmel überm See abging!



 
Gebadet wurde auch noch.......


----------



## aspreti (12. September 2018)

Wer ko, der ko!!
LG, Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberrücken (13. September 2018)

aspreti schrieb:


> Wer ko, der ko!!
> LG, Alex




Man(n) sollte sich einfach häufiger einen freien Tag gönnen......


----------



## aspreti (13. September 2018)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Man(n) sollte sich einfach häufiger einen freien Tag gönnen......



Es gibt hässlichere Arbeitsplätze


----------



## msony (16. September 2018)

Mal wieder Halde Rheinelbe


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (16. September 2018)

"Kunst in Höfen und Stuben Schwarzenberg"




​


----------



## Mr_Brown (16. September 2018)

endlich trotz babykram mal wieder entspannt 'ne runde gefahren. das santa cruz-fully meines kumpels kann zwar optisch nicht mithalten, gewichtsmäßig aber schon. fand ich schon krass, wie leicht das ist...
à propos gewicht: @mubi wir müssen jetz ma fahrn, sonst werden zwar die ausreden dünner, aber wir nicht.  
vg christopher


----------



## mubi (16. September 2018)

es ist ja nicht so, dass ich gar keinen sport mache:


----------



## Mr_Brown (17. September 2018)




----------



## msony (18. September 2018)

Moin


----------



## Silberrücken (18. September 2018)

Wozu braucht ihr denn im Pott Wellenbrecher Markus  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (18. September 2018)

Hm
Wahrscheinlich damit keiner geklaute Autos im Hafenbecken versenkt


----------



## Koxxi (18. September 2018)

Das sind doch die berühmten Merkel-Poller


----------



## Mr_Brown (18. September 2018)

mubi schrieb:


> es ist ja nicht so, dass ich gar keinen sport mache:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 773485


wenn du das nächste mal ein foto von mir postest, frag gefälligst.


----------



## synlos (18. September 2018)

Erste Ausfahrt überlebt.


----------



## ArSt (19. September 2018)

synlos schrieb:


> Erste Ausfahrt überlebt.


Wer? Du oder das Rad?
O.k., ich nehme fast an beide.


----------



## synlos (19. September 2018)

Auf den . gebracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (20. September 2018)

Nachlese.


----------



## Mr_Brown (20. September 2018)

synlos schrieb:


> Nachlese.


na da ist ja einer verliebt in sein rocky.  
(wäre ich auch!)


----------



## VieSta (21. September 2018)

Heute nach der Arbeit: Kurztrip nach Dagobah


----------



## msony (22. September 2018)

Hi
Mal wieder eine Haldenrundfahrt.

Gruß 
Markus


----------



## SJS_666 (22. September 2018)

Auch wenn das Wetter nicht so dolle war, hat es mich doch gejuckt das fertiggestellte Projekt (C´dale SM 600 1987) ein paar Kilometer zu bewegen...






Auch wenn´s etwas geregnet hat, hat es wahnsinnig Spaß gemacht das Rad entlang der Ruhr zu bewegen... Es passt alles perfekt und es fährt sich absolut entspannt. Die Sitzposition ist saubequem...


----------



## aspreti (22. September 2018)

In München übernimmt jetzt der Wahnsinn für die kommenden drei Wochen das Kommando. Was liegt näher die Flucht für einige Stunden anzutreten, um Lederhosen mit exotischten Applikationen und Dirndl in Hochwasserhöhe, zu entgehen.

Sobald ich die Stadtgrenze hinter mir lasse, wird es merklich stiller. Die Sonne scheint, die Temperatur verlangt aber dennoch nach Ärmlingen. Mein Ziel ist unklar, ich lasse mich treiben in Richtung Süden. Also an der Isar entlang, allerdings nicht auf den Trails. Denen traue ich doch noch eine gehörige Schlammquote zu und mir ist heute nicht nach Fango. Über Grünwald, Pupplinger Au gehts nach Wackersberg kurz vor Bad Tölz. In Wackersberg kurz am Straßenrand pausieren und zurück.






In Rothenrain, das Cafe Bolzmacher. Hier muss ich nochmal Station machen und Kuchen essen. Der Kuchen nennt sich "Himmlischer" (Käsesahne mit Baiser ob drauf). Meine Kalorienbilanz hat zwei Stücke zugelassen.






Beide bis auf den letzten Brösel vertilgt.






Dann zurück an entzückenden Austragshäuseln (das sind die Häuser für den alten Bauern, nachdem er den Betrieb an die Jungen übergeben hat) vorbei.






Auch die Kühe sind von den Almen zurück und geniessen die letzten Tage auf den Wiesen.






Nicht schwer zu fahren, eher ein Genuss.






Die Isar (lat. "die Reissende") macht ihrem Namen kurz vor München nochmal alle Ehre.








Saisonende für die Flößer auf der Isar, die Touristen sind jetzt auf der Wiesn.








Die Einheimischen sind in den Biergärten wieder unter sich.






Es wird nochmal gemütlich um diese Jahreszeit. Das letzte Bier in der Sonne, bevor das Herbstwetter ernst macht.






Auch die Floßlände ruht sich von den Anstrengungen des Sommers aus.






Ein letzter Blick auf die Ruhe der Natur, bevor der Trubel der Stadt mich wieder mit Beschlag belegt.







Alex


----------



## SJS_666 (24. September 2018)

Heute mal das beginnende Herbstwetter genutzt und ein wenig am Rhein entlang gefahren...

Startpunkt Rheinorange...






Ein bisschen beach Feeling...
















Überbleibsel wovon auch immer...











Auf der Bahnbrücke...






Zum Abschluss durfte das Red Shred ein wenig die Sonne genießen...


----------



## msony (24. September 2018)

Absolut geniales Bauwerk und mal naturbelassen-geil.Hier im Pott wird ja alles nur noch für die Touristen hübsch gemacht und somit dem Charm beraubt.


----------



## SJS_666 (24. September 2018)

msony schrieb:


> Absolut geniales Bauwerk und mal naturbelassen-geil.Hier im Pott wird ja alles nur noch für die Touristen hübsch gemacht und somit dem Charm beraubt.


Dafür hat Duisburg (Gott sei Dank) kein Geld...


----------



## msony (24. September 2018)

Ein Glück !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (26. September 2018)

Hallo
Heute war ich mal wieder an der Ruhr in Essen/Bochum und danach noch am Schloss Weitmar.

















Gruss
Markus


----------



## SJS_666 (26. September 2018)

Heute auch das fantastische Wetter genutzt und ne kleine Runde gedreht...
(das war zumindest der Plan)


Start wie immer Duisburg Stadtmitte, also erst mal durch Kasslerfeld nach Ruhrort an den Rhein. Von da an linksrheinisch Richtung Norden. Erster Zwischenstopp Orsoy, warten auf die Fähre...







Geplant war eigentlich von da an wieder Richtung Heimat, solllte ja ne kurze Runde werden. Kurzerhand verworfen und rechtsrheinisch weiter Richtung Norden bis zur Emschermündung…






Von da dann die Emscher entlang, quer durch Dinslaken, den Oberhausener Norden, und weiter auf der Hoag Trasse durch Sterkrade, die wiederum irgendwann auf dem grünen Weg weitergeht und am Duisburger Landschaftspark Nord entlang führt...

Von da an weiter durch´s Meidericher Hafengebiet ins Ruhrorter Hafengebiet und die Tour entspannt an der Ruhrmündung (Rheinorange) ausklingen lassen...






Fazit:
Die "kurze Runde" hat dann doch gute 4 Stunden gedauert...


----------



## synlos (26. September 2018)

Wurzelig und steil bergab - teilweise.


----------



## Deleted 149952 (26. September 2018)

Heftigsten Sturmschaden dieser Woche mal auf Bilder gebannt:

   .

Aber den Vogel abgeschossen haben die echten Waldautobahnbauer:

 
*So viel kann man doch gar nicht Fressen.......
Das war vor 2 Wochen noch ein schöner alter Waldweg*

Sehr trauriger Abschluß der heutigen Ausfahrt.

Zum Glück war wenigstens das Wetter schön!


----------



## baerst5 (26. September 2018)

Bist Du im Heidelberger Stadtwald unterwegs?


----------



## Deleted 149952 (26. September 2018)

Waldgebiet zwischen St.Leon/Kronau/Waghäusel/Reilingen.


----------



## baerst5 (27. September 2018)

Ah, in der Rheinebene


----------



## synlos (27. September 2018)

Ausnutzen!


----------



## Hessenrad (28. September 2018)

Gary Fisher AL-1 v. 1990  mit Frankfurter Skyline Blick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Brown (29. September 2018)

morgens trotz müdigkeit aufraffen...


 

...und glücklich sein! 




viele grüße vom besitzer des größten schweinehundes in ganz südwestdeutschland sendet christopher. 
...oh verzeihung @mubi : des zweitgrößten


----------



## mubi (29. September 2018)




----------



## caemis (29. September 2018)

Mr_Brown schrieb:


> morgens trotz müdigkeit aufraffen...
> Anhang anzeigen 778083
> 
> ...und glücklich sein!
> ...


Sehr schöne Farbkombi...


----------



## BikingDevil (30. September 2018)

Gestern mal wieder im heimischen Gehölz und Umfeld unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## reseda (30. September 2018)

Am Wasser


----------



## msony (30. September 2018)

reseda schrieb:


> Am Wasser


Wo isn das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (30. September 2018)

Bin schon froh, wenn ich überhaupt nochmal zum Radeln komme....


----------



## j.ö.r.g (30. September 2018)

Top of Karwendel:



 1997 vs 2018...



 


 Kleiner Ahornboden, Falkenhütte, Hohljoch und zig andere Sachen



 
Birkkarspitze, 2749 m



 



 
:-D


----------



## SJS_666 (30. September 2018)

Bei dem schönen Wetter heute doch nur eine recht kurze Runde am Rhein entlang...











Geplant hatte ich eigentlich eine größere Runde am Niederrhein entlang, aber nach guten 15km musste ich feststellen, dass der schöne rote Vorbau bei diesem Aufbau leider zu optimistisch gewählt war...

Mit 80mm ist er doch ein wenig zu kurz, so dass der Lenker gefühlt etwas zu nah und zu niedrig ist. Wieder zu Hause angekommen, mal kurz die beiden anderen 18" Aufbauten vermessen. Die Sattelüberhöhung fällt knapp 20mm höher aus als üblich. Dazu ist der Lenker ebenso ca. 20mm dichter an der Sattelspitze...

Da musse also ein 100mm Vorbau dran, dann passt es wieder. Einen schwarzen Sakae in 100mm hatte ich noch hier, daher mal gewechselt. Und siehe da, die Sitzposition passt gleich viel besser. Das fehlende Rot kompensieren erst einmal rote Griffe...

Hat nicht zufällig jemand einen roten Sakae Vorbau mit 100mm Länge?


----------



## Thomas Sommer (30. September 2018)

Plattes Land


----------



## miles2014 (2. Oktober 2018)

Am Sonntag habe ich mein neues Oneway-Bike (Patent beantragt) mal 50km mit Reisegepäck getestet. Die tollen Trails im wunderschönen Westerwald mit Uphill-freudiger Geo... da kommt Freude auf! 
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2316637]
	
[/URL]
@ceo Danke für Bremsen und Stütze  rockt!


----------



## SJS_666 (3. Oktober 2018)

Heute nach kleineren Anpassungen am 88er SM600 eine schöne Tour die Ruhr entlang...


----------



## Horst Link (3. Oktober 2018)

Heute eine schöne Rundfahrt von Friedrichroda in Richtung Tabarz. Den Inselsberg haben wir auch noch mitgenommen.

Grüße von Aal&Horst


----------



## expresso'93 (6. Oktober 2018)

Gestern auf dem Hoherodskopf im Vogelsberg


----------



## manuelschafer (6. Oktober 2018)

Gestern Schutzpatron vorbeigeschaut..



Things.... fall into place.

.

Ein paar Details der alten Handwerkskunst fallen ins Auge


----------



## Mr_Brown (6. Oktober 2018)

expresso'93 schrieb:


> Gestern auf dem Hoherodskopf im Vogelsberg
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 780357
> Anhang anzeigen 780358


...mensch bist du dürr. man sieht ja alle knochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (6. Oktober 2018)

Gestern unterhalb der Laliderer Wände im Karwendel:


----------



## Horst Link (6. Oktober 2018)

Heute unterwegs mit der Liebsten im Leutratal...


----------



## synlos (7. Oktober 2018)

Schöne Touren, die ihr da alle abgerissen habt.  Kann man hier nur von träumen - aber immerhin sind auch so 566Hm zusammen gekommen.


----------



## Mathes66 (9. Oktober 2018)

Heute mal eine Tour mit dem Sohn. Er wollte unbedingt mal das Elevator ausführen.


----------



## Nightstorm (9. Oktober 2018)

Sach mal....wie groß ist Dein Sohn?


----------



## Mathes66 (9. Oktober 2018)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Sach mal....wie groß ist Dein Sohn?


1,93m


----------



## Nightstorm (9. Oktober 2018)




----------



## Fischland (10. Oktober 2018)

Mathes66 schrieb:


> Er wollte unbedingt mal das Elevator ausführen.


...kann ich verstehen.


----------



## Huelse (10. Oktober 2018)

Sonntag in der Heide.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (11. Oktober 2018)

Moin
Es wird langsam bunt.


----------



## black-panther (11. Oktober 2018)




----------



## rabbid (11. Oktober 2018)

brav, hält sogar alleine vor dem Überqueren der Straße an.


----------



## msony (11. Oktober 2018)




----------



## Budderbrezn (12. Oktober 2018)

msony schrieb:


> Moin
> Es wird langsam bunt.Anhang anzeigen 782363



Ahh Günnigfeld ... da komm ich auch her   und schönes Bike btw...


----------



## msony (12. Oktober 2018)

echt?
Ja is Günnigfeld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Budderbrezn (14. Oktober 2018)

msony schrieb:


> echt?
> Ja is Günnigfeld.



Naja gut ... komm eigentlich aus dem Frankenland  lebe aber seit laaaaanger Zeit im Pott...


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (14. Oktober 2018)

Bei dem Traumwetter gestern, mit der besseren Hälfte eine schöne Ausfahrt gemacht. 
Sie liebt ihr Longus. Da mein Dekerf zerlegt ist, musste das Epic als Crosser herhalten.


----------



## expresso'93 (14. Oktober 2018)

14. Oktober, besser geht's nicht


----------



## schleppel (14. Oktober 2018)

Ne schöne Runde um den Külf gedreht.


----------



## synlos (15. Oktober 2018)

Schnappschüsse.


----------



## egmont (15. Oktober 2018)

Ein Späti-Kühles, nach einer Feierabendrunde durch das von der Sonne aufgeladene Babylon, bei Ali am Märchenbrunnen. Mitte Oktober; abends im Shirt...


----------



## msony (16. Oktober 2018)

Moin


----------



## aspreti (16. Oktober 2018)

Heute bei Sommerwetter den Isartrail gefahren



























Mir war am Ende etwas psychedelisch zumute





Alex


----------



## rabbid (16. Oktober 2018)




----------



## neverisforever (18. Oktober 2018)

Die 1. richtige Fahrt mit meinem Longus: Läuft


 
Grüße 
Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (19. Oktober 2018)

Moin
So richtig bunt werden die Blätter dies Jahr nicht,dafür fallen sie umso schneller.





Schönes Wochenende
Markus


----------



## neverisforever (19. Oktober 2018)

Blätter haben wir im Norden auch, Schalke nicht
Auch von mir ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## msony (20. Oktober 2018)

Hi
Mal wieder ne Runde durchs Wäldchen gedreht.









Gruss
Markus


----------



## kalihalde (20. Oktober 2018)

Erste kleine Ausfahrt mit dem Ti-Mega am Fluss.









Läuft. Die Gabel ist knüppelhart. Da muss ich wohl ein bisschen Luft aus den Reifen lassen für den Komfort .

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## ceo (20. Oktober 2018)

habe sie mit einem neuen alten gt überrascht. zu meiner freude liebt sie es (bis auf die harten griffe, wer hat goldene odis übrig?). gestern und heute sind wir durch das wunderschöne ahrtal geradelt.


----------



## reseda (21. Oktober 2018)




----------



## flott.weg (21. Oktober 2018)

fietsen in bloemdaal aan zee. direkt am strand. wahnsinn. selbst die pizza kam via velo. 


















cheers
jan


----------



## caemis (21. Oktober 2018)




----------



## kalihalde (21. Oktober 2018)

Kleine hochgezogene Sonntagsrunde am Fluss.




Pause 




klassische "Spiegelung", speziell für @ArSt 




Solo am "hellem Strande"

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (21. Oktober 2018)

kalihalde schrieb:


> klassische "Spiegelung", speziell für
> 
> @ArSt


Und dem @kraftjakob 
Danke Hagen! 
Was hatte dieses beeindruckende Gebäude für eine Funktion? Der Jakob meinte: "In Berlin stände dieser Bau nicht lange leer - das gäbe einige schöne Lofts ab".
Hast Du eigentlich zwei Ärsche? Oder wie bekommst Du da zwei Deiner tollen Räder auf einmal hin?


----------



## kalihalde (21. Oktober 2018)

ArSt schrieb:


> Und dem @kraftjakob



Ups, sorry, vergessen.



ArSt schrieb:


> Was hatte dieses beeindruckende Gebäude für eine Funktion? Der Jakob meinte: "In Berlin stände dieser Bau nicht lange leer - das gäbe einige schöne Lofts ab".



Das war mal eine Brauerei. Seit 1990 steht das imposante Gebäude leer. Es gab schon mehrfach Interessenten, die das Objekt aufwerten wollten, aber es sind bislang alle schon in der Frühphase gescheitert.



ArSt schrieb:


> Hast Du eigentlich zwei Ärsche? Oder wie bekommst Du da zwei Deiner tollen Räder auf einmal hin?



Meiner Liebsten passt das Rocky auch, nur bei längeren Touren mag sie die Sattelüberhöhung irgendwie nicht


----------



## SJS_666 (21. Oktober 2018)

Heute mal eine kleinere Runde den Rhein entlang gemacht. Startpunkt wie immer Rheinorange, dann über den Rhein und linke Seite am Wasser entlang, durch den Containerhafen bis nach Uerdingen rein...

Anschließend auf der rechten Rheinseite wieder retour. Auf dem Rückweg mal wieder nen Halt am Tiger&Turtle eingelegt...






Kurz mal hochgefahren und nen Kaffee getrunken...











Jetzt weiß ich wieder warum ich so selten da hoch fahre. zu viele Menschen!!!
Also prompt wieder runter und ab an den Rhein...


----------



## Raze (21. Oktober 2018)

SJS_666 schrieb:


>




Mir ist gerade irgendwie schwindelig.


----------



## Bogi6n (22. Oktober 2018)

Gestern noch das schöne Wetter genutzt. Trail runter zur Ruhr bei Bochum. Nach vier Jahren an der Wand die erste Runde mit dem Marin....


----------



## Thomas Sommer (26. Oktober 2018)

Herbstlicher Trail





...und hier sollte eigendlich ein Bach fließen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caemis (28. Oktober 2018)

Ein paar Tage Ruhe ...


----------



## Horst Link (28. Oktober 2018)

Gestern wars noch schön.


----------



## Dean76 (31. Oktober 2018)

Mußte meinen Golf zur Werkstatt bringen und deshalb mit dem Rad nach Hause fahren

Einmal mit Sonnenstrahlen


 

Und ein


 

äh zweimal mit Schatten


 
LG
Andre


----------



## xxxT (31. Oktober 2018)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Mußte meinen Golf zur Werkstatt bringen und deshalb mit dem Rad nach Hause fahren
> 
> Einmal mit Sonnenstrahlen
> Anhang anzeigen 789917
> ...


will auch


----------



## Horst Link (31. Oktober 2018)

Heute Ausfahrt mit Aal Mountain...


----------



## kalihalde (31. Oktober 2018)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 790030



Horizontale?


----------



## Silberrücken (1. November 2018)

Leider war ich länger krank.....



 
seit heute fahr ich wieder.



 
"Gott sei Dank" !   Die nächsten Tage bleibt es angeblich auch noch schön.


----------



## Horst Link (1. November 2018)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Horizontale?



Fast richtig. Wir waren u.a. in den Sonnenbergen unterwegs wo auch dieses Foto entstand. Aber eigentlich sieht's überall gleich schön aus.

Fall in love : Horsti


----------



## ArSt (1. November 2018)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> "Gott sei Dank" ! Die nächsten Tage bleibt es angeblich auch noch schön.


Hoffentlich. 
Nach dem meine Eclipse für 26" aus sind, bin ich gerade wieder dabei ein paar leichte Schläuche einer andern Firma auszuprobieren:











 
Bis jetzt schaut's sehr gut aus!


----------



## Silberrücken (1. November 2018)

Sind die evtl. was für mich Armin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (1. November 2018)

Hm, kann ich noch nicht sagen Manni, dafür sind die noch zu neu. Bei dem Gewicht hab' ich übrigens selber Bedenken.
Außerdem sind die eigentlich nicht für Felgenbremsen freigegeben.


----------



## msony (3. November 2018)

Kopf freimachen.
Einfach an den Anblick der schlichten Titans erfreuen.
Tat gut.


----------



## ArSt (3. November 2018)

msony schrieb:


> Kopf freimachen. Einfach an den Anblick der schlichten Titans erfreuen.


Schlicht? Wird jetzt die andere Gabel statt gelb auch wieder schwarz?


----------



## msony (3. November 2018)

ArSt schrieb:


> Schlicht? Wird jetzt die andere Gabel statt gelb auch wieder schwarz?



Schwarz nicht Armin,aber etwas anders.
Jetzt habe ich durchs Radfahren wieder Energie getankt.
Übrigens, die Suntour Daumis sind ein Traum.


----------



## ArSt (3. November 2018)

Ach, ist da jetzt eine 8fach-Kassette im Einsatz?


----------



## msony (3. November 2018)

nein,7fach.


----------



## ArSt (3. November 2018)

Und das funzt? Ach ja, die Shimano-Schaltröllchen verzeihen viel. Und 7fach ist ja nicht weit weg von 8fach.


----------



## msony (3. November 2018)

bisher toll Armin


----------



## Typ17 (3. November 2018)

Erste Ausfahrt!
Läuft gut, das italienische Geröhr!
Danke nochmal an @Ketterechts 
Tolles Rad!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## egmont (3. November 2018)

Prinzessin, glücklich im Wald. Der Fotograf kann durchschnaufen. Puh!


----------



## mauricer (4. November 2018)

Harburg Morning Ride....


----------



## fiveelements (4. November 2018)

Mountain King 2,4 mit ZTR 355, könnte fast von mir sein. Geht bestimmt gut.


----------



## expresso'93 (4. November 2018)




----------



## Silberrücken (4. November 2018)

Nach Mittag riss es dann endlich auf.....



 
deshalb konnte ich einer kleinen Runde in den Voralpen nicht widerstehen.



 
Das Vieh wurde bereits von den höher gelegenen Almen ins Tal getrieben......





 Die Almhütte wird demnächst bei Skitouren wieder nützlich.



 
Bei der rumpeligen Abfahrt zum See hat ein Stein den Speichenmagneten "entfernt"......





Unten im Tal weidet noch Vieh, derweil bereits der Hochnebel wieder aufzog.



 
Der beinahe komplett schwarze junge "Bayerische Kampfstier" schien sich für Klassiker zu begeistern und kam häher.


----------



## mauricer (4. November 2018)

fiveelements schrieb:


> Mountain King 2,4 mit ZTR 355, könnte fast von mir sein. Geht bestimmt gut.



Die Felge ist die mieseste, die ich je gefahren bin. So mies verarbeitet. Die Reifen sind super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiveelements (4. November 2018)

mauricer schrieb:


> Die Felge ist die mieseste, die ich je gefahren bin. So mies verarbeitet. Die Reifen sind super!


NoTubes Felgen gehören zu den am Besten verarbeiteten Alufelgen. Steigerungspotential besteht eher noch bei den Reifen. Wir sollten das aber nicht hier im Schönwetterfaden fortführen.


----------



## aspreti (5. November 2018)

Heute mal wieder Isartrail, Herrn Bontrager ausführen.

Dabei eine Abdeckkappe der Gabel verloren, hat jemand noch so ein Teil übrig?


----------



## Silberrücken (5. November 2018)

Die Wetterprognose wurde heute mit bis zu 22 Grad am Alpenrand ausnahmsweise sogar einmal deutlich übertroffen 





Auf jeden Fall bin ich kurz / kurz gefahren. Um die Jahreszeit auf jeden Fall besser als Schnee schippen müssen  !




Das Gasthaus hatte leider geschlossen......




und das Wasser ist bereits kälter, als wir dachten. Anyway: ein wirklich schöner November!


----------



## mauricer (5. November 2018)

aspreti schrieb:


>



Eins der schönsten Bonty's hier. Wirklich ein Traum. Den Syncros-Schriftzug an der Stütze denke ich mir einfach weg. Ist das eigentlich O-Lack?


----------



## Spezi66 (5. November 2018)

Testfahrt


----------



## aspreti (5. November 2018)

mauricer schrieb:


> Eins der schönsten Bonty's hier. Wirklich ein Traum. Den Syncros-Schriftzug an der Stütze denke ich mir einfach weg. Ist das eigentlich O-Lack?


Danke, danke. Jepp ist die Original-Pulverbeschichtung, wollte damals eigentlich British Racing Green. Es kam aber Orange, inzwischen bin ich mit der Farbe versöhnt.


----------



## Silberrücken (5. November 2018)

Ich finde die Lackierung deines Bonti original sogar noch viel schöner, als es die Fotos erahnen lassen. Sei froh, dass du kein British Racing Green bekamst- so sehen die Bonti-Rahmen m. E. sehr fad aus..... 

LG


----------



## Silberrücken (6. November 2018)

Auch heute punktuell wieder über 20 Grad- also kurz/kurz gefahren  Tegernsee - Schliersee - Spitzingsee unglaubliches Wetter! 





Wenn das so weiter geht, sinken die Streusalzpreise ins bodenlose ......


----------



## Silberrücken (7. November 2018)

Jetzt kommt das Umstellungsproblem:   -heute war es ja noch schön und sonnig- nichtsdestotrotz fuhr der Pistenbully schon mal ein knappes Dutzend Schneekanonen auf die Piste.


----------



## msony (8. November 2018)

Der Herbst ist soo schön









Gruss
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberrücken (8. November 2018)

Jau Markus, der Indien Summer ist dieses Jahr auch hierzulande ganz besonders ...... 



Der Bergahorn ist intensiver als sonst.


----------



## msony (8. November 2018)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Jau Markus, der Indien Summer ist dieses Jahr auch hierzulande ganz besonders ...... Anhang anzeigen 792790
> 
> Der Bergahorn ist intensiver als sonst.


Ja ist halt ne geile Luft,cooles Licht und es macht Spass durch das Laub zu düsen.


----------



## Silberrücken (10. November 2018)

2 Tage nicht gefahren- aber  heute!



 

Das Wetter ist beinahe unfassbar für die Jahreszeit.


----------



## ArSt (10. November 2018)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist beinahe unfassbar für die Jahreszeit.


Vor drei Jahren war's genauso, Manni. Am 8.11.2015: 









Und hier, vom 29.12.2015:





Hoffentlich bleibt's noch a bisserle so!


----------



## Silberrücken (10. November 2018)

Ist das schon wieder 3 Jahre her? Das war noch vor meiner Hüft-OP; ich hab jetzt glücklicherweise wieder 10 Kilo weniger  Die kommenden 10 Tage sollen am Alpenrand noch ganz ok sein Armin!


----------



## oneschnark (10. November 2018)

Salut, 
Berlin Wannsee



Philippe


----------



## Bavaria089 (11. November 2018)

Das Zaskar wird erst Mittwoch fertig, daher hatte ich dem K2 den GT Vorbau verpasst und die Tage viel Spass im Herbstlaub...


----------



## ArSt (11. November 2018)

Nach dem Post von gestern, hatte ich Lust mal wieder zum alten Hartsteinwerk (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hartsteinwerk_Werdenfels) zu fahren. Und weil ich irgendwie nicht recht glauben kann, dass 38g schwere Schläuche halten. 
Zuerst war a bisserl Trail angesagt:





Dann kam Aussicht genießen:





Dann etwas den Gleichgewichtssinn trainieren:








Ob's durch passt?





 Hat es! 

Posen am See:





Nach diesem Spaß ging's in den dunklen Wald:





Auf dieser Runde war dann auch Schluss mit Lustig:




Ich wollte "auf den Spuren der Pest" (alte Moser-Tour) nach Oberammergau.
Also langsam hochschrauben:





Ab hier war dann Schieben angesagt:







Was man hier natürlich nicht sieht, diese tolle, etwas vernachlässigte Forstautobahn hat eine Steigung von ungefähr 55%. Dazu noch unter'm Laub ein paar Felsbrocken => feine Sache wenn man hier unbedingt runter brettern möchte! 
Nach 20 Minuten Schieben war die "Ausbaustrecke" zu Ende:





Ab hier war die Steigung über 100% (= 45°) und Tragen war angesagt:





Nach 10 Minuten war das dann geschafft und es wurde wieder hell und damit auch wärmer:





Abfahrt nach Oberammergau:





In Oberammergau der Kofel:





Schöne Gegend dort:





Kloster Ettal:





Über Oberau auf dem Weg ins Katzental:





Hier hat sich der Kreis geschlossen, Eschenlohe Friedhof:





Was soll ich sagen? Einfach eine tolle Runde mit schönen, ruhigen Eindrücken (der Herbst hat schon was!), nicht so elendig heiß wie vor einem Monat und ... die 38g-Schläuche halten! 

Beste Grüße vom Armin.


----------



## sebse (12. November 2018)

... hat nur für eine kleine Runde um das Haus gelangt ,um zu schauen wie es ist ..... fährt sich nicht so schlecht.
Mal schauen wo die reise mit der Ziege hingeht.

Schöne Woche euch
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberrücken (12. November 2018)

Heute bei 18 Grad und blauem Himmel kurz/kurz in Traum-Kulisse unterwegs gewesen, dieser Herbst ist der Hammer......!





Echte braune Bergschafe sehe ich nicht alle Tage, das Spiegelbild im See auch nicht. Die Fernsicht von oben reichte bis München


----------



## Dean76 (12. November 2018)

sebse schrieb:


> ... hat nur für eine kleine Runde um das Haus gelangt ,um zu schauen wie es ist ..... fährt sich so schlecht.
> Mal schauen wo die reise mit der Ziege hingeht.
> 
> Schöne Woche euch
> ...



Sag mal, ist das mein ehemaliges Set?

LG
Andre


----------



## sebse (12. November 2018)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Sag mal, ist das mein ehemaliges Set?
> 
> LG
> Andre



Hallo André 
Ja und auch dein Speed tec Steuersatz 
Macht sich neben escape und wtr auf jeden Fall gut
Lg sebastian


----------



## Dean76 (12. November 2018)

Cool


----------



## msony (13. November 2018)

Gelsenkirchen 
Mit Blick auf die Veltins Arena


----------



## caemis (13. November 2018)

Leider gab es hier nichts klassisches, daher verzeiht den neumodisch-unfertigen Youngtimer Schlunz 
(Mehr hier)








Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (13. November 2018)

Lasche Kette und zuviel Federweg?


----------



## caemis (13. November 2018)

Ja, die Kette hängt halt ohne Kettenspanner - da wird noch was gemacht. Federweg sieht nur so aus - der Rahmen kann mit 100mm locker umgehen, wirkt nur mit den dünnen Reifen so groß


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (14. November 2018)

caemis schrieb:


> ...



der Blick aufs Meer entschädigt für den aufs Rad


----------



## msony (15. November 2018)

Moin
Ohne Handschuhe ein kurzes Vergnügen.
Man ist das kalt geworden.









Gruss
Markus


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (15. November 2018)

ich will auch raus...ätzend...dunkel, wenn die Arbeit anfängt, dunkel, wenn die Maloche vorbei ist...


----------



## caemis (15. November 2018)

sebse schrieb:


> ... hat nur für eine kleine Runde um das Haus gelangt ,um zu schauen wie es ist ..... fährt sich nicht so schlecht.
> Mal schauen wo die reise mit der Ziege hingeht.
> 
> Schöne Woche euch
> ...


Mehr Ziege bitte!


----------



## caemis (16. November 2018)

​


----------



## Bavaria089 (16. November 2018)




----------



## msony (17. November 2018)

Hi
Das schöne Wetter ausnutzen.





Schönen Samstag


----------



## Silberrücken (17. November 2018)

Sonne gabs schon heute, aber an manchen Streckenabschnitten herrschten leider (noch) Minusgrade






Ein uralter Bergahornstamm





Die Schneestangen sind schon gesetzt. Trotz der sehr ordentlichen Winterhandschuhe war die heutige Tour ein eher kühles Vergnügen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## expresso'93 (18. November 2018)




----------



## BikingDevil (20. November 2018)

Kona im Herbst... oder: "alda wo is n der Weg"?!


----------



## BikingDevil (20. November 2018)

Warum wird das Bild nicht angezeigt?!


----------



## asco1 (20. November 2018)

BikingDevil schrieb:


> Warum wird das Bild nicht angezeigt?!



ich sehe es. Schick!


----------



## ExoDus (21. November 2018)

Deshalb fahre ich im Herbst nicht so gerne. 
Man sieht halt nichts und gerade ohne Federung, ist das oft sehr ungemütlich und auch gefährlich.


----------



## gaggo (21. November 2018)

Was ist los


----------



## msony (21. November 2018)

BikingDevil schrieb:


> Kona im Herbst... oder: "alda wo is n der Weg"?!
> Anhang anzeigen 797356



Gibt nix besseres als durch das Laub zu düsen,leider sieht man nicht was drunter liegt.
Ist mir Samstag passiert.


----------



## BikingDevil (21. November 2018)

ExoDus schrieb:


> Deshalb fahre ich im Herbst nicht so gerne.
> Man sieht halt nichts und gerade ohne Federung, ist das oft sehr ungemütlich und auch gefährlich.


Es gibt (fast) nix geileres, als n Powerslide über beide Räder auf Laub/Matsch/Schnee!


----------



## msony (25. November 2018)

Absolut mein Wetter.
Grau in grau.









Gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (25. November 2018)

Sensation: Seltene Kröte vor ihrem Winterquartier gesichtet


----------



## Silberrücken (27. November 2018)

Die geflüchteten Hirsche und meinen Sturz (ziemlich glatt und abschüssig) konnte ich auf die Schnelle, leider  nicht knipsen.....



 
Ich jage natürlich nicht!





Null Sonne- aber nicht kalt. Zum ersten  Schnee der Saison zieht es mich immer auf die Tracks. 



 
Diffuses Licht am Berg......



 
und auf dieser Alm graste am Sonntagmorgen, bei strahlendem Sonnenschein, noch das Braunvieh. Happy winter-trails everybody!


----------



## msony (29. November 2018)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Silberrücken (29. November 2018)

2 Tage später- erneuter Versuch.




Leider erwiesen sich auch heute die Tracks als sehr tückisch, und ich wollte diesmal nicht schon wieder stürzen.




Deshalb nahm ich dann in der Hauptsache die kleinen, steilen Strässchen zwischen den Höfen.....




Bremsen und Schaltwerk waren fast ständig "on ice"   Anständige Winterschuhe (Diadora Polaris) sind nicht zu verachten. Gebremst wurde, aus Sicherheitsgründen, fast nur am Hinterrad!





Hier haben manche Bauernfamilien -zu ihrem Glück- noch ihre eigenen Kapellen. Mir reicht -zum Glück- schon ein bisschen Rad fahren in der Natur. Wenn es bloss nicht so ..........kalt wäre!


----------



## caemis (1. Dezember 2018)

Wo hier bereits Schnee gepostet wird, will ich mit 25°C und Sonne noch einmal dagegen halten, bevor auch ich wieder in die wohlige Kälte nach Hause muss




Rock'in the Singletrail - auf dem Weg von Jerusalem nach Tel Aviv


----------



## wtb_rider (1. Dezember 2018)

wat machst du denn da immer? is ja nicht so das ma da mal eben vorbei kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caemis (1. Dezember 2018)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> wat machst du denn da immer? is ja nicht so das ma da mal eben vorbei kommt.


Arbeiten  Hat eben auch seine guten Seiten mal eine "brotlose Kunst" studiert zu haben ...


----------



## wtb_rider (1. Dezember 2018)

ja sieht so aus.


----------



## Silberrücken (3. Dezember 2018)

03. Dezember und nach Dauerregen und heutigen 15 Grad kein Schnee mehr zu sehn .......



 
Auf den Gipfeln und Hochlagen ist er geblieben.



 

Dafür sind heute hier bei 15 Grad Löwenzahn und Gänseblümchen wieder ausgetrieben.



 
Beinahe wär ich "kurz" gefahren


----------



## Silberrücken (5. Dezember 2018)

Fährt eigentlich bei diesem Wetter / Kälte keiner mehr von euch alten Säcken?   



 
Heute hat es zumindest nicht geregnet. Matschig waren die Wege aber doch. 



 

Auf den Wiesen, die vor ein paar Tagen komplett eingeschneit waren, könnte gerade wieder Vieh grasen.....



 
Geschneit hatte es vergangene Nacht nur in den Hochlagen. Stiefel raus stellen    nicht vergessen!


----------



## Bavaria089 (5. Dezember 2018)

Die alten Säcke müssen von 08:30 bis 18:30 arbeiten und sonst isses stockdunkel und dann kann man keine Fotos machen von der wildromantischen Fahrt zwischen Olympia- und Westpark...


----------



## Thomas Sommer (6. Dezember 2018)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Fährt eigentlich bei diesem Wetter / Kälte keiner mehr von euch alten Säcken?



Schon - aber wenn ich Bilder davon poste, meckerst Du wegen Baujahr usw....


----------



## Nightstorm (6. Dezember 2018)

Wie weit war die Strecke ohne Sattel


----------



## Silberrücken (6. Dezember 2018)

Niemals Thomas!

Ich weiss doch, dass du einer von der härteren, alten Sorte bist! 

Bist du wieder zu hart aufgesprungen?


----------



## gaggo (7. Dezember 2018)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Wie weit war die Strecke ohne Sattel




Sicher nicht allzu weit. Aber das ist eben bei Crossern nicht so selten


----------



## Thomas Sommer (8. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin nicht mehr weitergefahren. Zu leicht vergißt man im Eifer des Gefechts, daß kein Sattel da ist 
....war gar nicht so einfach die kaputte Stütze raus zu kriegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberrücken (11. Dezember 2018)

puuuuh.....



 
als ich heute Früh aus dem Fenster schaute. Jetzt öle ich erst einmal die Tourenski, anstatt das Fahrrad zu wachsen.....


----------



## msony (11. Dezember 2018)

3 Grad im Pott.


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (11. Dezember 2018)

msony schrieb:


> 3 Grad im Pott



besser als einen sch... Umzug nach Norwegen zu organisieren für einen reichen Schnösel. Wir sollten die Jobs tauschen.


----------



## msony (11. Dezember 2018)

Horster_Schwabe schrieb:


> besser als einen sch... Umzug nach Norwegen zu organisieren für einen reichen Schnösel. Wir sollten die Jobs tauschen.


dir bleibt aber auch nichts erspart Markus


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (11. Dezember 2018)

msony schrieb:


> dir bleibt aber auch nichts erspart Markus



ich setz all meine Hoffnung darin, dass am WE ähnliches Wetter is...


----------



## Horst Link (11. Dezember 2018)

Ein großartiges Treffen der Ersten Mai Brigade und Associated liegt hinter uns. Eine starke Mischung aus Schweiß, Tränen und Bier bleibt in Erinnerung...


----------



## asco1 (12. Dezember 2018)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Ein großartiges Treffen der Ersten Mai Brigade und Associated liegt hinter uns. Eine starke Mischung aus Schweiß, Tränen und Bier bleibt in Erinnerung...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 804161
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 804162



 Gitb's irgendwo mehr Bilder von dem MuddyFox Lastenrad?


----------



## Horst Link (13. Dezember 2018)

Definitiv ein cooles Upcycling Projekt....


----------



## Silberrücken (13. Dezember 2018)

Frostig heute ....... 



 
aber schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuelschafer (13. Dezember 2018)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 804602
> 
> Frostig heute .......
> 
> ...


mit xtr 3x9  doch kein problem


----------



## Silberrücken (13. Dezember 2018)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> mit xtr 3x9  doch kein problem



Das verstehe ich jetzt aber nicht


----------



## aspreti (13. Dezember 2018)

Mensch Manni, soviel Schnee is scho schee 

Alex


----------



## Silberrücken (13. Dezember 2018)

aspreti schrieb:


> Mensch Manni, soviel Schnee is scho schee
> 
> Alex



Leider noch viel zu wenig zum Skitouren gehen. Es fehlt eine satte Unterlage. Schneekanonen auf Pisten laufen überall rund um die Uhr.

Mit dem Bike sind die meisten Steigungen ohne Spikes (habe keine mehr!) nicht fahrbar- egal ob 3 x 7 oder 3 x 11


----------



## manuelschafer (13. Dezember 2018)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Leider noch viel zu wenig zum Skitouren gehen. Es fehlt eine satte Unterlage. Schneekanonen auf Pisten laufen überall rund um die Uhr.
> 
> Mit dem Bike sind die meisten Steigungen ohne Spikes (habe keine mehr!) nicht fahrbar- egal ob 3 x 7 oder 3 x 11


Die ice spiker Pro 2,3 zB günstig aus kleinanzeigen .. faltbar!…?
vg von 3x7-2x11

edit: @Silberrücken, verständlich und stattdessen in edelstahl investiert? was ists denn unter der haube?
@gaggo  entschuldige ich muss immer nur schmunzeln was für Schätze hier reinfinden, ist schon ein sonderthread der wetterfaden. AB wann gabs eigentlich edelstahl im rahmenbau ?

egal, ich finde es ja weiterhin cool was man hier so sieht.


----------



## Silberrücken (13. Dezember 2018)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> Die ice spiker Pro 2,3 aus kleinanzeigen sind faltbar…vg von 3x7-2x11



Ich will keine mehr. Was ich nicht ohne fahren kann, lasse ich. Bei Schnee sind sie überflüssig, und eisig ist es nicht so oft. 



 
.....ganz normales XC-Profil ist auf Schnee meist eine gute Wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gaggo (14. Dezember 2018)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> Die ice spiker Pro 2,3 zB günstig aus kleinanzeigen .. faltbar!…?
> vg von 3x7-2x11
> 
> edit: @Silberrücken, verständlich und stattdessen in edelstahl investiert? was ists denn unter der haube?




Sorry, will mich nicht einmischen, aber du schreibst so komische Sachen....


----------



## ArSt (14. Dezember 2018)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> ... und stattdessen in edelstahl investiert?


Manuel, das ist kein Edelstahl sondern Stahl vernickelt mit Klarlack drüber. Haben in den 90ern einige Hersteller (hier Scott) so gemacht.
Blanken Edelstahl gab's damals aber auch bei ein paar wenigen Herstellern, die Rahmen dazu waren allerdings wegen der geringeren Steifigkeit von Edelstahl recht schwer.


----------



## manuelschafer (14. Dezember 2018)

@ArSt Armin immer wieder eine Freude von Dir zu lesen


----------



## Silberrücken (16. Dezember 2018)

Im Tal hatte gegen Mitteag das Tauwetter eingesetzt .....





und auch " weiter oben" soll es in den nächsten Tagen wärmer werden.





Dann kam Richtung Gindlalm sogar noch die Sonne raus-  so darf ein Sonntag sein!


----------



## msony (16. Dezember 2018)

Pah.
Schnee gab es heute auch im Pott.


----------



## Silberrücken (17. Dezember 2018)

Wie kam der Goldfisch auf s Vorderrad, Markus? Wenn du Traktionsprobleme im Winter bekommst, kannst du dich an Manuel wenden.....


----------



## msony (17. Dezember 2018)

Manni das ist eigentlich der rote Frosch für´s Hinterrad.
Also die Beleuchtung welche als Kerze für den 3 Advent hinhalten sollte.
Hat leider nicht geklappt.


----------



## Silberrücken (23. Dezember 2018)

_D a s   S o n n t a g s w e t t e r   i s t   g r a u s a m     heute!



 

Es pisst hier schon seit drei Tagen. Auf dem weissen Band da hinten.....
_




sind wir mit dem kleinen Hannes vor vier Tagen bei Frost und genügend Schnee (am selben Ort!) in die neue Skisaison gestartet


----------



## msony (24. Dezember 2018)

Guten Morgen
Endlich hat es aufgehört zu regnen.













Schöne Feiertage
Markus


----------



## Freefall79 (24. Dezember 2018)

Was ein Wetter für Heiligabend 





Schöne Feiertage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freefall79 (25. Dezember 2018)

Nachschlag von heute:

















*Bester Espresso, *den ich jemals an einer Tankstelle bekommen habe (Aral, Bad Soden am Taunus)




Frohe Rest-Weihnachten!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (26. Dezember 2018)

Bei uns eher so 





Grüße Franky​


----------



## Nightstorm (26. Dezember 2018)

Was isn das für ein Lackkleid am Rahmen?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (26. Dezember 2018)

Nix besonderes, Splatterei:




​


----------



## Silberrücken (27. Dezember 2018)

Ein wirklich schöner Tag- ein bisschen Pfunde der Weihnachtsfresserei abbauen, kann nicht schaden  



 

Bei etwa 1. 200 Meter war dann auf dem Forstweg mit dem Bike für mich Schluss......   





Nordhang mit teilweise Kunstschnee



 
Osthang mit Alt- und ein wenig Neuschnee



 
Südhang und nicht mehr so weit entfernt vom Kaffetisch.......


----------



## Spezi66 (27. Dezember 2018)

So langsam wird es frisch


----------



## Horst Link (27. Dezember 2018)

Heute gemeinsame Ausfahrt zur Gewichtskompensation. Und dabei diesen Bettvorleger gefunden...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (27. Dezember 2018)

Abgeschwartet 





Bei uns war es heute angenehmer als gestern ​


----------



## Horst Link (27. Dezember 2018)

Ganz schön hohe Gartenzäune habt ihr da. Auf den Schnee bin ich aber schon ein bisschen neidisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (27. Dezember 2018)

@Horst Link hat der Aal wieder draußen gepennt und dabei das Wild erlegt?


----------



## Nightstorm (28. Dezember 2018)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Bettvorleger



Ist das der Rest von irgendeinem Heiligabend-Servier-Teller....

Oder wohnen da in der Nähe die Herren aus Wrong-Turn....?


----------



## Bavaria089 (28. Dezember 2018)

Ist das nicht so eine KLEIN Lackierung?

Ah jetzt ja: GOAT INSIDE OUT

Das wars!


----------



## msony (28. Dezember 2018)

Hallo
Was für ein trotsloses Wetter.









Ich stoss dann mal auf Lemmy an.


----------



## ice (28. Dezember 2018)

prost


----------



## msony (28. Dezember 2018)

Mir ist auch schon ganz warm geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atzepenga (30. Dezember 2018)

@schnitzeljagt


----------



## schnitzeljagt (30. Dezember 2018)

In the hood....


----------



## msony (31. Dezember 2018)

Letzte Runde dies Jahr.









Guten Rutsch.




Glückauf
Markus


----------



## Horst Link (6. Januar 2019)

Kurze Ausfahrt entlang der Hometrails. Horstliche Grüße


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (6. Januar 2019)

Minus 3 Grad und Dauerregen 





Grüsse Franky​


----------



## Silberrücken (6. Januar 2019)

Sehr brav Jungs!     Hier ist Radfahren nicht möglich und erst mal wieder Winter.....





wie am letzten Wochenende mit dem ambitionierten Nachwuchsim Karwendel und




an diesem Wochenende ist es nun leider gar nicht freundlich......




und die Skitour wurde wegen hoher Lawinengefahr abgesagt.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (6. Januar 2019)

Wie bei uns vorgestern, mit etwas weniger Schnee 



​


----------



## manuelschafer (6. Januar 2019)

hier im hohen Norden noch kein Schneezauber

.

Flechtenraureif, cockpit musste noch ein bischl nachgestellt werden


----------



## ExoDus (6. Januar 2019)

Boah eigentlich harter Tobak das Bike, aber die goldenen/bronze (?) Felgen in Kombination mit den Reifen sieht finde ich extrem gut aus.

Was sind das für Felgen?


----------



## manuelschafer (6. Januar 2019)

Ja die V-Brake war noch ein Andenken des Vorbesitzers

.

in Anlehnung , "keep it .. MOTO":
http://www.secondspincycles.com/201...0b8RxShBUrVqfaza_ZX5MiiFmwpMuyi1XDsA7UICAD1As

edit: @ExoDus sind Sun Chinook, Hard Ano..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ExoDus (6. Januar 2019)

Ja das passt schon "jeder nach seiner Fasson" die V-Brake sieht halt wirklich schlimm aus.

Kannst du noch was zu den Felgen sagen?


----------



## Spaltinho (6. Januar 2019)

Heute sind wir ein Stündchen über das Tempelhofer Feld geradelt, um @noka78 und mein kürzlich fertiggestelltes Ibis zu testen. Welch agile Bikes! Ich bin so begeistert. Begleitet wurden wir von @fritschi und @CocoBeeF .





(Keine Sorge, in Wirklichkeit habe ich einen Hals)



 





Und weil Berlin ja ein Dorf ist, fährt auch noch unser liebster Franzose @oneschnark im Anschluss an mir vorbei. Und jetzt ratet mal worauf ? Korrekt, seinem wunderschönen, rosafarbenen Ibis Dropbar.

Liebe Grüsse!


----------



## ExoDus (6. Januar 2019)

Die Socken sind hier Hammer..... die Bikes natürlich auch.


----------



## Silberrücken (8. Januar 2019)

Montagmorgen.....



 
blöderweise waren meine Freeride-Ski allerdings im Auto    Da kommt angeblich innerhalb 2 Tagen nochmal 1 Meter hinzu?


----------



## Bavaria089 (8. Januar 2019)

Offtopic Autoraten: VW Passat B5?


----------



## Silberrücken (8. Januar 2019)

Bavaria089 schrieb:


> Offtopic Autoraten: VW Passat B5?




Bloss ein kleiner Golf   mit Ladefläche......


----------



## Silberrücken (10. Januar 2019)

Der Winter war hier heute -am 10. Januar- noch ein bisschen krasser.......



 

 Da kannst du lange raten!



 
Reine Vorsichtsmassnahme......



 
Endlich kam Hilfe von aussen......



 
Wenn das so weiter geht, brauch ich auch einen UNIMOG


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (10. Januar 2019)

Also ich hab aufgeräumt 





Grüsse Franky​


----------



## Silberrücken (10. Januar 2019)

......als lebende Schneefräse Franky?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (10. Januar 2019)

Yes, erste Bahn mit Schippe, war zuviel für die Fräse. Dann ging's


----------



## Bavaria089 (11. Januar 2019)

Wir graben grad die Hütte aus.

Den Terrassentisch hab ich schon gefunden!


----------



## mauricer (11. Januar 2019)

Schweine, ich bin sehr neidisch auf die die jetzt am Berg sind (und sich nicht verschütten lassen).


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (11. Januar 2019)

Zur Zeit ist das wirklich kein Grund neidisch zu sein  Der Weg zur Arbeit, die Arbeit draussen, abends wieder schippen


----------



## Silberrücken (11. Januar 2019)

Stimmt schon- aber da ist noch was:



 
Auf geht´s



 
Mein Guckloch unter dem Schneekegel ist real ganz winzig (bei Lawinenalarm bzw. Übung bin ich ein Klaustrophobieopfer)





Man sollte die lauernden Gefahren nie unterschätzen......



 

bloss weil es nach Romantikurlaub aussieht!


----------



## Bavaria089 (11. Januar 2019)

Ja stimmt, wir waren schwer am Abwägen, Lawinengefahr gegen Einsturzgefahr. Heute haben wir uns bei der Bergwacht informiert, getraut, geschippt und ein paar schöne lines in den Pulver gezogen. Wir sind hauptsächlich unberührte Forstwege und keine Hänge gefahren.
War alles in allem unfassbar schön heute...
(Wer genau hinschaut, kann das Belohnungs-Gösser erkennen  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (13. Januar 2019)

Das Tauwetter hier ist aber auch keine Option. Wird Zeit, dass wieder Sommer wird...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (13. Januar 2019)

Ihr könnt wenigstens fahren. Bei uns darf man die Wälder nicht betreten und die Loipen sind verregnet und vereist.


----------



## mauricer (13. Januar 2019)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Das Tauwetter hier ist aber auch keine Option. Wird Zeit, dass wieder Sommer wird...



Wobei das Krötenwetter ist, oder?


----------



## Thias (14. Januar 2019)

... ich fahr auch lieber im Frühling.


----------



## reseda (14. Januar 2019)

Der Weg sah fahrbar aus ...


----------



## BikingDevil (15. Januar 2019)

Sonntag 14:45Uhr Kiesteiche.


Mehr Wasser von oben, als um mich rum...


----------



## BikingDevil (15. Januar 2019)

reseda schrieb:


> Der Weg sah fahrbar aus ...



Is das n Acera Schaltwerk an dem schönen Rahmen?!


----------



## reseda (15. Januar 2019)

BikingDevil schrieb:


> Is das n Acera Schaltwerk an dem schönen Rahmen?!



Ist nen XTR.


----------



## BikingDevil (15. Januar 2019)

reseda schrieb:


> Ist nen XTR.


Ich hab mich schon gewundert ...


----------



## Silberrücken (16. Januar 2019)

Heute Nachmittag bei tollem Winterwetter......




 
Hätte ich gewusst, dass inzwischen so gut geräumt ist, hätte ich glatt das Rad genommen!



 





Ein 300 PS Traktor mit Schneepflug verschwindet im Weiss......



 

Große (1 Runde ca. 10 KM) und



 
kleine Leute (Rodelabfahrt paar hundert Meter) hatten echte Winterfreuden.



 
Die beiden nicht- die Bentheimer Schweine sind dem Halter ausgebüxt und finden nix zu fressen. 



 
Vielleicht schaffen sie es noch bis zur Futterstelle fürs Wild? Das ist bloss einen Kilometer weit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_attack (18. Januar 2019)




----------



## Silberrücken (18. Januar 2019)

Winter







Sport


----------



## BikingDevil (19. Januar 2019)

Altes Wasserwerk in frostiger Stille...


 
... der höchste Punkt


----------



## Horst Link (20. Januar 2019)

Wunderbare Sonne und fest gefrorene Wege. Ein Traum, der zum schnell fahren verleitet.


----------



## KUBIKUS (20. Januar 2019)

Dann geselle ich mich mal dazu, denn dies ist mein erster Classicer und erst seit gestern in meinem Besitz. 

Heute auf der ersten Ausfahrt mit dem Kuwahara und ich bin sowas von begeistert. Fährt sich einfach toll und bringt mich zurück in die 90er Jahre. 















 



Die Lackierung aus der damaligen Zeit ist einfach der Wahnsinn - im positiven Sinne. 

Mit -7° C war es etwas zu kalt, um länger damit unterwegs zu sein, deshalb freue ich mich schon auf den Frühling, Sommer und eine hoffentlich lange Zeit mit diesem Kuwa.


----------



## msony (20. Januar 2019)

Kalt war es aber auch schön.
Endlich mal mit beiden Bikes zusammen unterwegs.
Kerstin fährt sogar das Rad mit dem längeren Vorbau dort ist aber ein stark gekröpfter Lenker(Tipp vom Kay)verbaut
welcher mir eigentlich auch sehr gut gefällt.Kerstin liebt diesen Lenker jetzt schon.
Man hat gar keine Lust mehr mit den geraden Prügeln noch zu fahren.






Kerstin bei unter 0 Grad ohne Handschuhe.




Die Accu Trax ist einfach geil an dem Rahmen.




Mit den Touris wird das auch immer schlimmer hier im Pott,nur mal so angemerkt.

Gruss
Markus


----------



## synlos (20. Januar 2019)

Das klare Wetter mal genutzt.


----------



## kalihalde (21. Januar 2019)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Wunderbare Sonne und fest gefrorene Wege. Ein Traum, der zum schnell fahren verleitet.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 817255
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 817257



Kann ich 100%-ig bestätigen. Wir waren gestern auch dort unterwegs, ohne klassischen Untersatz zwar, aber bei mir hat´s wenigstens für eine klassische Jacke gereicht .











Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## sebse (21. Januar 2019)

caemis schrieb:


> Mehr Ziege bitte!



... bin nicht der schnellste   - aber soweit passt alles und als nächstes kommt das Lenkerband und dann hoffentlich auch mal Zeit für eine große Runde.



 

Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (21. Januar 2019)

Gibts ja nicht. War gestern auch mit der Familie auf dem Jenzig, konnte euch aber nicht sehen. Das nächste Mal kannst du ja Bescheid geben...


----------



## Silberrücken (22. Januar 2019)

Ich bin -nach einigen Tagen auf Ski- heute mal wieder Rad gefahren.





Die Radwege sind inzwischen teilweise vorbildlich geräumt  Aber es ist schliesslich ein OR Fahrrad, und deshalb:



 

"Bike and Snow"  Auf der präparierten Skating-Spur geht es wider Erwarten richtig vorwärts!



 

Den Spuren vom Wild im Tiefschnee kann ich nicht folgen.....





und morgen wird wieder mit dem kleinen Hannes trainiert


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (22. Januar 2019)

Lass dich auf der Loipe nicht erwischen, bei uns verstehen die da absolut keinen Spass...





Grüsse Franky​


----------



## Silberrücken (22. Januar 2019)

Auf den überaus festen und breiten Skating-Autobahnen hier biken aber schon Einige, vor allem Fatbiker, und alle tollerieren es, Franky. Von der Spur der klassischen Langläufer halten selbstverständlich Alle den gebührenden Abstand.


----------



## msony (23. Januar 2019)

Moin
Weiss.


----------



## black-panther (23. Januar 2019)

Hier auch heute Morgen. Mal schauen, wie lange...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (23. Januar 2019)

black-panther schrieb:


> Hier auch heute Morgen. Mal schauen, wie lange...


ist auf jeden Fall mal was anderes als immer nur grau.


----------



## black-panther (23. Januar 2019)

Sowieso. Wär nur cool, wenn's mal liegen bliebe!


----------



## msony (23. Januar 2019)

2grad soll es hier heute werden


----------



## KUBIKUS (23. Januar 2019)

Hier ist Schnee für Wochenende angekündigt - schön wäre es, und dann gibt's vielleicht ein neues Foto.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (24. Januar 2019)

Der gefrorene Boden verlangt nach einem Fully - Zeit für das XCHOX.


----------



## Horst Link (26. Januar 2019)

Und schon wieder Winter. So wechselhaft das Wetter auch ist - das Rad bleibt das Gleiche. Allerdings sollte ich die Wahl der Bremsbeläge überdenken. Nicht nur, dass sie nicht bremsen. Nein die mistigen XTR Teile kosten mittlerweile ein kleines Vermögen.


----------



## Lorenzini (26. Januar 2019)

Egal. Die Kiste sieht verdammt gut aus.


----------



## KUBIKUS (26. Januar 2019)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Und schon wieder Winter. So wechselhaft das Wetter auch ist - das Rad bleibt das Gleiche. Allerdings sollte ich die Wahl der Bremsbeläge überdenken. Nicht nur, dass sie nicht bremsen. Nein die mistigen XTR Teile kosten mittlerweile ein kleines Vermögen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 819415
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 819417


Was sind da für Klickpedale montiert? Nicht etwa auch aus alter Zeit?


----------



## coast13 (26. Januar 2019)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Allerdings sollte ich die Wahl der Bremsbeläge überdenken. Nicht nur, dass sie nicht bremsen. Nein die mistigen XTR Teile kosten mittlerweile ein kleines Vermögen.


Meine Empfehlung für Canties


----------



## synlos (27. Januar 2019)

Vorm Radeln, letzte Woche. Knackig wars...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (28. Januar 2019)

wow, schöne Aufnahme!


----------



## KUBIKUS (28. Januar 2019)

Bestimmt nicht mit einem Smartphone, oder?


----------



## synlos (28. Januar 2019)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Bestimmt nicht mit einem Smartphone, oder?


Mit uralt Popel-Equipment. 1000D mit EF-S 55-250mm.


----------



## synlos (31. Januar 2019)

Muddy Manitou.


----------



## KUBIKUS (31. Januar 2019)

Ein Klassiker auf Abwegen.  
Hier im Benther Berg waren mir die Wege heute noch zu matschig.


----------



## synlos (31. Januar 2019)

Ein Klassiker in seinem Element!


----------



## manuelschafer (1. Februar 2019)

edit..

die ersten dürfen es kurz sehen


----------



## Fischland (1. Februar 2019)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> muss man mal gesehen haben



...aber nicht in diesen Thema - siehe Überschrift.


----------



## KUBIKUS (1. Februar 2019)

Bitte nicht auch noch hier so etwas ähnliches wie eines dieser letzten BDW.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KUBIKUS (2. Februar 2019)

Das Wetter war nicht so schön um mit dem Kuwahara unterwegs zu sein, dafür gibt es ab heute einen Eherenplatz in den eigenen vier Wänden und zwar dort, wo normalerweise eine Wohnwand steht und/oder ein TV hängt.  Die letzten beiden Sachen sind lange nicht mehr wichtig. 


 
Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## manuelschafer (2. Februar 2019)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Das Wetter war nicht so schön um mit dem Kuwahara unterwegs zu sein, dafür gibt es ab heute einen Eherenplatz in den eigenen vier Wänden und zwar dort, wo normalerweise eine Wohnwand steht und/oder ein TV hängt.  Die letzten beiden Sachen sind lange nicht mehr wichtig.
> Anhang anzeigen 821893
> Schönes Wochenende!


genial falls Du oder wer einen Klon braucht



manuelschafer schrieb:


> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...mtb-shimano-xt-retro-kult/1045034531-217-4816
> Kuwa. lion 300,- xt....


----------



## KUBIKUS (2. Februar 2019)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> genial falls Du oder wer einen Klon brauch(s)t


Ist zwar der gleiche Rahmen, gibt es aber dennoch einige wenige Unterschiede bei den Komponenten, wie dass die Kurbelblätter nicht schwarz sind. 
Der Preis ist aber wirklich gut.


----------



## Raze (3. Februar 2019)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Einen schönen Tag wünscht
> kalihalde



Hallo, ist das auf der schwäbischen Alb aufgenommen? Es kommt mir so vertraut vor.


----------



## kalihalde (3. Februar 2019)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo, ist das auf der schwäbischen Alb aufgenommen? Es kommt mir so vertraut vor.



Es ist nicht auf der Schwäbischen Alb aufgenommen. Dass es Dir dennoch vertraut vor kommt, könnte daran liegen, das es sich um geologisch gesehen ähnliches Gestein handelt.






Wir waren in den Kernbergen bei Jena (Bild von Wikipedia) unterwegs, die aus Muschelkalk bestehen. Und ein bisschen sieht es ja auch aus wie der Albtrauf .

Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Raze (3. Februar 2019)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Wir waren in den Kernbergen bei Jena (Bild von Wikipedia) unterwegs, die aus Muschelkalk bestehen. Und ein bisschen sieht es ja auch aus wie der Albtrauf .



Ich hätte wetten können, dass es die vorletzte Kehre zum Übersberger Hof ist, die ich sicher 100mal gefahren bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (6. Februar 2019)

Moin
Endlich mal Zeit gefunden zum Radfahren.

Tauwetter im Pott bei 5 Grad.

Tümpel in Essen Karnap.





Dann weiter ,wie könnte es anders sein -Zollverein





Danach schön durch matschiges Gelände zurück Richtung Wattenscheid.













Hat mal so richtig Spass gemacht die Tour.

Gruesse
Markus


----------



## Roudy-Radler (6. Februar 2019)

Deister bei Hannover gestern Nachmittag (05.02.2019) geschlossene feste Schneedecke ab ca. 150m ü.NN.


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (6. Februar 2019)

msony schrieb:


> Tümpel in Essen Karnap.
> Hat mal so richtig Spass gemacht die Tour.
> 
> Gruesse
> Markus




Obacht:

https://www.radioessen.de/essen/lokalnachrichten/lokalnachrichten/article/-cf8541020e.html





Ich bin am Sonntag die gleiche Strecke gefahren -  ich hoffe, DEINE Hose wird sauberer als meine nach 3maligem Waschen


----------



## msony (6. Februar 2019)

Hab gerade meine Schuhe gereinigt Markus.
Der Schlamm hatte einen komischen,chemischen Geruch,aber das ist halt der Pott.
Wenn hier schon teilweise Halden mit Folie abgedeckt müssen,weisste was da drunter steckt.
Achso @Horster_Schwabe - das mit Karnap habe ich Gestern auch schon gehört im Radio.


----------



## KUBIKUS (6. Februar 2019)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 823421 Anhang anzeigen 823422
> 
> Deister bei Hannover gestern Nachmittag (05.02.2019) geschlossene feste Schneedecke ab ca. 150m ü.NN.



Dann sollte ich da mal die Tage unbedingt hin und vielleicht bleibt es ja noch so schön weiß.


----------



## Silberrücken (6. Februar 2019)

Hier hatte es die Tage auch wieder ein bisschen geschneit 




Ich habe mich heute an der Schlittenpartie nicht beteiligt, sondern bin......




mit den Tourenski durch den Wald


----------



## reseda (9. Februar 2019)

Mit dem Karakoram unterwegs


----------



## aspreti (9. Februar 2019)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 823482
> mit den Tourenski durch den Wald



Hast Du Dich in den Schnee gelegt für die bessere Perspektive oder aufg'stellt (duck und weg)

Alex


----------



## Horst Link (9. Februar 2019)

Kleine Runde mit der Liebsten durch die nassen Wälder. Morgen wieder nicht so schön angesagt. Aber gefahren wird natürlich trotzdem. Es sind Ferien!


----------



## Silberrücken (9. Februar 2019)

aspreti schrieb:


> Hast Du Dich in den Schnee gelegt für die bessere Perspektive oder aufg'stellt (duck und weg).
> 
> Alex




Genau Alex, als die Hütte unverhofft vor mir auftauchte, habe ich mich vor Schreck auf den A...... gesetzt und noch im Liegen geknipst 



 

Ich hab gestern auf der anderen Talseite wegen MTB-Tour etwas sondiert. Hier liegen noch bis 2 Meter Schnee  also chancenlos!
Allerdings habe ich einen Tipp für eine mögliche Befahrung am Sonntag bekommen. Der UNIMOG mit Fräse ist gerade auf der Strecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberrücken (10. Februar 2019)

Versuch macht kluch  !




uphill.....




Routenwechsel.....





aber es wurde bald steiler......





Immerhin habe ich es bis ca. 1. 300 Meter geschafft 








Kurz darauf bin ich -bei ca. 40 kmh- mehr oder weniger weich aufgeschlagen  und habe es für heute aufgegeben!


----------



## aspreti (10. Februar 2019)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Versuch macht kluch  !
> Kurz darauf bin ich -bei ca. 40 kmh- mehr oder weniger weich aufgeschlagen  und habe es für heute aufgegeben!



Ich dachte Du wolltest diesmal mitfahren bei der Karwendel-Runde. Wir finden den Weg ohne Dich doch nicht.


----------



## KUBIKUS (10. Februar 2019)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Versuch macht kluch  !
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 824934
> uphill.....
> ...


Schaut nach einer traumhaften Landschaft aus. Wie gern wäre ich da unterwegs.


----------



## Silberrücken (10. Februar 2019)

aspreti schrieb:


> Ich dachte Du wolltest diesmal mitfahren bei der Karwendel-Runde. Wir finden den Weg ohne Dich doch nicht.



Ich verspreche mich zu bessern! Klar bin ich wieder dabei Alex. An einem erneuten Verfransen will ich nicht schuldig sein.


----------



## Horst Link (10. Februar 2019)

Nach dem Fell nun auch noch die Ohren. Das Borstenvieh hat hierzulande nicht viel zu lachen.


----------



## Horst Link (13. Februar 2019)

Kleine Mittagsrunde. Diesmal ohne borstige Artefakte.


----------



## KUBIKUS (13. Februar 2019)

Ich weiß, die Katzenaugen  - die kommen noch ab.


----------



## kalihalde (14. Februar 2019)

Habe gerade irgendwie keine Lust auf Radfahren .









Optimale Bedingungen für eine andere Fortbewegungsform .

Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## mauricer (14. Februar 2019)

Schwein du! Ich hoffe ich finde Anfang März noch ähnliche Bedingungen vor (POWWWW).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (14. Februar 2019)

Hallo
Wetter geht so im Pott.





Obwohl ,Winter ist cooler.





















Gruss
Markus


----------



## Lorenzini (14. Februar 2019)

Immerwieder interessante Fotos aus dem Pott.
Glückauf.
Vg Volkmar


----------



## msony (14. Februar 2019)

Glückauf !!


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (14. Februar 2019)

msony schrieb:


> Glückauf !!



Zum GLÜCK steig ich auch gleich AUF den Hobel !!


----------



## msony (14. Februar 2019)

Horster_Schwabe schrieb:


> Zum GLÜCK steig ich auch gleich AUF den Hobel !!


Beeile dich Markus,gleich ist die Sonne weg.
Viel  Spass !!


----------



## Silberrücken (14. Februar 2019)

Sonne satt und Schnee bis zum Abwinken, begab ich mich heute auf die "einsamste Skitour der Region"





Total still und friedlich- aber es war Niemand dabei, der mich bei der Abfahrt im Pulverschnee fotografieren konnte.





Die Spuren der Tiere konnte ich nur zum Teil deuten. Morgen muss ich wieder in den Stau-Hauptstadt-Moloch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (14. Februar 2019)

Und wenn mal die Kettenlinie nicht stimmt unterwegs,kein Problem 4/5 mm Inbus genügt zur Demontage.





Ich liebe diese Kurbel.


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (14. Februar 2019)

Modernes Teufelszeug....aber immerhin mit etwas Kultfaktor...


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (14. Februar 2019)




----------



## Thomas Sommer (14. Februar 2019)

Auch in den Testerbergen: Frühling


----------



## Nightstorm (16. Februar 2019)

Eine kleine "mit Erkältung sollte man nicht fahren, ich muss es trotzdem tun" Tour. Das Wetter ist zu verlockend, die Rufe aus dem Keller zu eindringlich....











Mit Blick auf die Domstadt am Rhein...




Und auf der anderen Seite Richtung Heimat....


----------



## black-panther (16. Februar 2019)

Sieht fast aus wie mein Ex-Rascal 


Sonne pur hier bei 10+°C


----------



## Silberrücken (16. Februar 2019)

Der Schnee war durch die Frühlingstemperaturen meist viel zu weich





um noch klettern zu können. Und so ging es wieder





auf geräumter Strasse Richtung See.



 
Die Rotjacken haben sich heute wohl auch vertan.



 


Kommt schon der Frühling? Ich habe mir jedenfalls zum Espresso lungo ein Eis bestellt......


----------



## Ketterechts (16. Februar 2019)

Auch ich habe das schöne Wetter genutzt und die Bergziege etwas ausgeführt


----------



## Horst Link (16. Februar 2019)

Heute links gekettet der Herr?


----------



## Ketterechts (17. Februar 2019)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Heute links gekettet der Herr?


Jupp
Kurz vor dem Fototermin geht's ne knackige Steigung hoch und auch die Fitness ist noch stark ausbaufähig nach einem extrem trainingsarmen Winter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## expresso'93 (17. Februar 2019)




----------



## KUBIKUS (17. Februar 2019)

Traumhaftes Wetter 
Mit Blick Richtung Deister...


----------



## Silberrücken (17. Februar 2019)

Hier war ich heute mit dem "Schneemobil"- aber habe mich dann doch nicht getraut,





mich der vielleicht 10 Meter hohen Wächte weiter zu nähern!





Die wunderbare Schussfahrt ins Tal ist bis 30 % steil und führte mich schliesslich auf befestigen Wegen





direkt zu schönen, fetten Hähnen, die "Powerbar" sehr zu schätzen wissen


----------



## msony (17. Februar 2019)

expresso'93 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 827664


Das Kona scheint sich ja zu deinen Favoriten gemausert zu haben Olli.


----------



## expresso'93 (17. Februar 2019)

msony schrieb:


> Das Kona scheint sich ja zu deinen Favoriten gemausert zu haben Olli.



Gestern war ich auf Brodie unterwegs


----------



## Horst Link (17. Februar 2019)

Was für ein Tag. Wir haben es Mitte Februar und fahren bei 18° in kurzen Hosen dem Sonnenuntergang entgegen? Mein Großer hatte auch viel Spaß.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (18. Februar 2019)

Morgens noch Scheiben gekratzt, zu kalt für kurze Hose - mittags dann über 10°...


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (18. Februar 2019)

traumhaftes Wetter am Wochenende...
schöne Runde mit der holden und den Strassenrädern gefahren.. leider nur ein Foto beim zwischenstop am bekannten Burgerladen.
UND......!!!!!  Endlich wieder kurze Hosen.



 



Gruß Uwe


----------



## caemis (19. Februar 2019)

Nach fast 2 Monaten (!) endlich mal wieder draußen. Einzig kurz nach dem Foto folgte der Platten - natürlich war ich darauf nicht vorbereitet...





Demnächst hoffentlich mal wieder öfter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm (19. Februar 2019)

Irgendwie sehen die Reifen beeindrucken fett aus....


----------



## caemis (19. Februar 2019)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Irgendwie sehen die Reifen beeindrucken fett aus....


Es sind immerhin 2.4 mit etwas  Luft nach oben


----------



## 93tilInfinity (19. Februar 2019)

Feierabendrunde...


----------



## msony (20. Februar 2019)

Moin


----------



## caemis (20. Februar 2019)

Das RekTek fetzt, Markus


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (20. Februar 2019)

msony schrieb:


> MoinAnhang anzeigen 828719 Anhang anzeigen 828720 Anhang anzeigen 828721 Anhang anzeigen 828722 Anhang anzeigen 828723




wo isn das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (20. Februar 2019)

Zeche Carl altenessen
Zollverein und Nordsternpark


----------



## msony (20. Februar 2019)

caemis schrieb:


> Das RekTek fetzt, Markus


Danke dir


----------



## Nightstorm (23. Februar 2019)

Bergisches Land, 13 Grad, die Sonne brennt.....

perfekter Tag dank Gradient....

















Mein Bike-Revier seit über 35 Jahren.....Beständigkeit ist schon was schönes......


----------



## FarmerJohn (23. Februar 2019)

Super Sonne heute an der Isar.


----------



## synlos (23. Februar 2019)

What a hell of a ride... 










Inkl. Kleinholz.


----------



## stefan9113 (24. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

nach schier endlos langer Pause hab ich heute mal den ersten längeren Test gemacht. So richtig flüssig ist es noch nicht, aber die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt. Das neue Spielzeug macht aber Lust auf mehr.

bis bald ...
Stefan


----------



## msony (24. Februar 2019)

Moin

 

 

 
Der RS1 nimmt Gestallt an.


----------



## reseda (24. Februar 2019)




----------



## caemis (24. Februar 2019)

Heute Mittag hab ich mal wieder den Hummer ausgeführt. Eine reine Wonne muss ich sagen. Ich merke immer wieder, das Schalentier ist perfekt


----------



## synlos (24. Februar 2019)

Herrlich, bis auf die üblichen Schmierereien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm (24. Februar 2019)

Kommt nur bei perfekten Bedingungen raus....

An dieser Stelle: Beste Grüße nach Hamburg









Die maximal zulässige Menge an Dreck ist erreicht.....




Weiter gehts....


----------



## expresso'93 (24. Februar 2019)

Wird wohl langsam Frühling


----------



## ExoDus (24. Februar 2019)

Wollte wenigstens noch kurz rauskommen, dachte Tempelhofer Feld wäre bestimmt chilig.... ist mittlerweile aber doch recht voll.





Eigentlich aber auch so noch sehr schön!


----------



## mauricer (24. Februar 2019)

@Nightstorm bestes!


----------



## Horst Link (24. Februar 2019)

Blick auf den Fuchsturm. Wieder ein traumhaftes Wochenende...


----------



## Thomas Sommer (25. Februar 2019)

Wie letzte Woche - morgens Frost, mittags schon über 10°.


----------



## Huelse (25. Februar 2019)

expresso'93 schrieb:


> Wird wohl langsam Frühling



Endlich mal n richtiges Rad von Dir!


----------



## mauricer (25. Februar 2019)

@expresso'93 wie fühlt sich der Lenker an im Vergleich zu den sonstigen Stummeln?


----------



## aal (25. Februar 2019)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Blick auf den Fuchsturm.





...hinterm Baum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## expresso'93 (25. Februar 2019)

Huelse schrieb:


> Endlich mal n richtiges Rad von Dir!



Da geh ich lieber nicht drauf ein 

Der Lenker fährt sich sehr angenehm


----------



## caemis (25. Februar 2019)

expresso'93 schrieb:


> Da geh ich lieber nicht drauf ein
> 
> Der Lenker fährt sich sehr angenehm


Gibts D A S  Rad auch "ganz" zu sehen?


----------



## kalihalde (25. Februar 2019)

Wir waren gestern auch mal wieder in Eurem Revier unterwegs, @Horst Link & @aal . Gegenüber vom Fuchsturm, dort wo die Schweine im Wald hängen . Da ich leider keine Knipse dabei hatte und aufgrund konditioneller Defizite mich am Ende der Gruppe aufgehalten habe, konnte ich kein Foto von der Schweinerei veranlassen .





(kurz hinter der Schweinerei)





(Rast auf dem Cospoth)

Man kann echt neidisch sein auf solche Landschaft und Trails.

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Silberrücken (25. Februar 2019)

Noch nichts mit Frühling heute



 

aber die Sonne lacht, und der





der Dachs hat bereits einen schneefreien Eingang. 





Deutlich über tausend Meter geht es zur Zeit nur deshalb nicht, weil der Schnee oberflächlich durch die Sonne zu matschig wird.


----------



## Silberrücken (26. Februar 2019)

Auf der heutigen MTB-Runde war es deutlich  wärmer.....,



 
und wo die Sonne hin kommt, sind die Dächer bereits schneefrei.



 Nordseitig liegt aber noch Einiges  !





"Panzerspuren" ? Erst mal folgen.....



 

Sulziger Schnee, starkes Gefälle, schlechte Fahrtechnik und   ?  führten hier schliesslich zum Sturz......






Nachhause ging es dann entsprechend vorsichtig im Wiegetritt auf schneefreiem, befestigtem Terrain  .....





bei geringem Gegenverkehr


----------



## KUBIKUS (26. Februar 2019)

So viel Schnee... einfach traumhaft!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aspreti (26. Februar 2019)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> ....
> Sulziger Schnee, starkes Gefälle, schlechte Fahrtechnik und   ?  führten hier schliesslich zum Sturz......



Soll ich jetzt dazu noch was sagen, ausser "oida Depp"

Alex


----------



## Silberrücken (26. Februar 2019)

Das passt schon so.  Für mich gehören -nach über 50 Jahren Radsport- gelegentliche Stürze ebenso dazu wie Pannen- es ist alles OK!


----------



## caemis (27. Februar 2019)

B A C K  T O  T H E  R O O T S



​


----------



## Fischland (27. Februar 2019)

....man sind das Pellen !


----------



## Dean76 (27. Februar 2019)

Angefixt von den schönen Fotos müsste ich heute auch mal ne Runde drehen



 

 

Wetter war/ist ja traumhaft

Lieben Gruß
André


----------



## Silberrücken (27. Februar 2019)

caemis schrieb:


> B A C K  T O  T H E  R O O T S
> 
> 
> 
> ​





WENN SCHON, DENN SCHON


----------



## caemis (27. Februar 2019)

Angeber


----------



## KUBIKUS (27. Februar 2019)

Hach, ist das Wetter schön.


----------



## Horst Link (3. März 2019)

Winterlinge bis zum Horizont. Rund um Closewitz, die Attraktion vorallem für unsere Senioren.


----------



## caemis (6. März 2019)

Noch ein analoger Nachtrag:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas Sommer (8. März 2019)

Ziemlich wechselhaft heute, mit Gewitter und Hagel - trotzdem zwei trockene Stunden erwischt


----------



## Silberrücken (9. März 2019)

Nach wochenlangem Tauwetter



 
liegt inzwischen nur nordseitig und



 
oberhalb ca. 1000 Meter eine mehr oder weniger geschlossene Schneedecke.



 
Südseitig bin ich heute sogar ein wenig



 
einen wunderbaren Wald- und Wiesentrail abgeritten


----------



## ExoDus (10. März 2019)

Morgendliche Runde zur Bäckerei, leider hat meine Stammfleischerei dicht gemacht, statt Hack gibst jetzt Tomate/Mozzarella... habe aber noch nen bisschen Schinken Zuhause, damit werde ich hoffentlich nicht ganz eingehen. 

Jetzt mit den silbernen Campas, schwarzen Bremsen, Tune-Schnellspannern und im schniecken Straßentrim.


----------



## Horst Link (10. März 2019)

Wir haben uns bei Gegenwind und Starkregen den Berg hochgeschraubt. Oben dann Sonne pur. Und Schlamm natürlich. Großer Spaß für Jung & Alt.


----------



## ExoDus (10. März 2019)

Tolles Bild mit dem hart rangenommen Bike und dem Trail im Hintergrund.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (11. März 2019)

Heute Nachmittag war das Wetter sogar einigemaßen - leider war ich morgens unterwegs.
Ich war schon lange nicht mehr so naß..


----------



## Spezi66 (12. März 2019)

Danke an @.floe. für den schönen Nitto


----------



## .floe. (12. März 2019)

Freut mich, dass du ihn direkt verbaut hast  Bei mir wäre er noch ne ganze Weile im Regal gelegen.


----------



## KUBIKUS (12. März 2019)

Also ich bin froh, wenn hier im Norden bald mal der Sturm vorbei ist, denn erst dann geht es wieder in den Wald. Sicher ist sicher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caemis (14. März 2019)

Heute ohne Rad aber dafür mit Strand (also eigentlich sogar mit Rad, aber das ist nicht so fotogen ) und der Strand, nun ja ...


----------



## Silberrücken (16. März 2019)

.....wo isser schon wieda?


----------



## Silberrücken (16. März 2019)

Der erste echte Frühlingstag lockte motiviert in Richtung Berg 



 
Die Warnung betraf.....





uns selbstverständlich nicht.



 
Hier hatte die Schneelast vom Januar, auf gut tausend Meter Seehöhe, einen jahrhunderte alten Bergahorn "erledigt"- dann kam die Säge.



 
Der Forstweg wurde wegen Baumarbeiten weitgehend geräumt. Aber, dann 





doch nicht komplett. Bei etwa 1300 Meter habe ich kapituliert  und einen anderen Weg



 
Weg talwärts genommen. Es war für mich die erste, "richtige" MTB-Tour dieses Jahr.



 
manchmal ein bisschen tricky, aber nie kalt- und morgen soll es sogar noch schöner werden.....


----------



## caemis (16. März 2019)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> .....wo isser schon wieda?


Na in Berlin, wo sonst .


----------



## Silberrücken (17. März 2019)

Der kleine, mediterran-orientalische Ort am Meer am linken Bildrand heisst auch Berlin?


----------



## oneschnark (17. März 2019)

Berlin




Philippe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (17. März 2019)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Bei etwa 1300 Meter habe ich kapituliert


Ich schon auf ca. 1100 Meter. 
Für mich erst die zweite Ausfahrt dieses Jahr, nach dem gestern zuerst neueres Material dran war.









Bis 950 Meter kann man es aber auf Sonnenseiten gut aushalten:





Beste Grüße,
Armin.


----------



## Nightstorm (17. März 2019)

Ha! Da isser ja, der Custom-Mono-Stay Tubus....


----------



## ArSt (17. März 2019)

Jupp, in anderer Form hat mir das mein Berliner Freund Jakob auch schon gezeigt:


----------



## Spezi66 (17. März 2019)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Ha! Da isser ja, der Custom-Mono-Stay Tubus....


Den kannst du wirklich ein paar mal in die richtige Form bringen. Mußte ich zuletzt auch, um den hinter einer Rennradbremse montieren zu können.


----------



## Silberrücken (17. März 2019)

Saisonabschluss mit dem kleinen Hannes heute 





bei annähernd 20 Grad und Schneematsch auf fast allen Abfahrten. Ich hätte heute besser mein Road-Racebike nehmen sollen


----------



## Horst Link (17. März 2019)

Im Leutratal. Mit Horst Link.


----------



## msony (20. März 2019)

Fassaden im Pott.


----------



## wtb_rider (20. März 2019)

haste dein dunkles Rad schon wieder an die dunkle Stelle derMauer gestellt.....


----------



## msony (20. März 2019)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> haste dein dunkles Rad schon wieder an die dunkle Stelle derMauer gestellt.....


Haste recht Kay,ging aber ehr mal wieder um das Gebäude.


----------



## synlos (21. März 2019)

Bißchen *Off*-Road mit dem *Road*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriam (22. März 2019)

Bomben Wetter...Bandscheiben....naja.....aber egal......los geht's. Mit dem 29 jährigen Altmetall.




MfG
Chris


----------



## aspreti (22. März 2019)

Passt scho


----------



## Silberrücken (22. März 2019)

@synlos 
Super Road Lite!

@chriam 
Ein Steelman?

@aspreti 
Du bist Kunde bei Inge?


----------



## KUBIKUS (22. März 2019)

Wir waren auch unterwegs, bei diesem traumhaften Wetter...


----------



## Deleted 444085 (22. März 2019)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


>



Super Leopard! Und schon mit den Originalgriffen!


----------



## KUBIKUS (22. März 2019)

geisharazzo-com schrieb:


> Super Leopard! Und schon mit den Originalgriffen!


Ja, und dank Dir.  Das andere Paar kommt an den X-Pacer.


----------



## aspreti (22. März 2019)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> @aspreti
> Du bist Kunde bei Inge?



Nö, ich fands einfach es old fashoined und passend zum Bridgestone.
Aber woher kennst Du Inge? Ich kenne nur Renate.


----------



## BikingDevil (23. März 2019)

War das Wetter bei Euch heute auch nicht so schön  ?!
Mein Tribute to CT-AMP  on Tour...


----------



## fiveelements (23. März 2019)

Boah, was für ein Lenkwinkel. Ich vermute aber messerscharf, dass das Objektiv am Bildrand dafür mit verantwortlich ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikingDevil (23. März 2019)

fiveelements schrieb:


> Boah, was für ein Lenkwinkel. Ich vermute aber messerscharf, dass das Objektiv am Bildrand dafür mit verantwortlich ist...


Ja sieht nach brutal flachem Lenkwinkel aus... liegt aber tatsächlich an der Perspektive.


----------



## Silberrücken (23. März 2019)

Der Frühling ist im Voralpenland angekommen- 





sah ich doch Schmetterlinge und Blühendes auf über 1000 Meter!





An der Auffahrt zu dieser Alm bin ich kläglich gescheitert. Im Forstweg am Nordhang war die Schneedecke noch enorm.


----------



## Nightstorm (23. März 2019)

Weit und breit keine Sonne am Himmel zu sehen. Dann hole ich sie halt aus dem Keller.....














Hier darf man nicht nach allem fischen....


----------



## Thias (23. März 2019)

Abendspaziergang.ca. 20km, 400hm







Abfahrt..








Tja, da wollte ich eigentlich runter...


----------



## Horst Link (24. März 2019)

Hier sind auch ein paar Bäume umgefallen.




Roots by ultrahorst, on Flickr


----------



## caemis (24. März 2019)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Hier sind auch ein paar Bäume umgefallen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im wilden Osten ist immer was los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberrücken (24. März 2019)

Auch in Oberbayern wurde bis Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts in Stollen "gehauen"



 
Inzwischen sind hier die Hauer eher bei Fußballereignissen und auf der Wiesn aktiv. Heute hab ich Schnee weiträumig umfahren  !


----------



## Spaltinho (24. März 2019)

Heute auf dem Tempelhofer Feld mit meinem Kumpel Heinz-Rudolf Kunze.


----------



## BikingDevil (25. März 2019)

Die Räder haben 2 große Fehler. ..
1- 2 Zoll zu lütt und nicht in MEINEM Keller !


----------



## Spaltinho (25. März 2019)

Wenn Du in der Ecke bist, kannste jederzeit mal draufsitzen. Auch wenn sie zu lütt sind.


----------



## Nightstorm (27. März 2019)

Kleine Feierabendrunde....Wetter war gar nicht so schlecht....











Hier wäre Platz für viele Räder......


----------



## expresso'93 (30. März 2019)

Der Glauberg in der Wetterau, auf den Spuren der Kelten...



 

 
Dann noch eine schöne Überraschung


----------



## kalihalde (30. März 2019)

Frühlingserwachen









Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Silberrücken (30. März 2019)

Bestes Wetter-  und nach einer Baumfällung im Garten vom Sohn echt motiviert heute. Es fing -wie meistens- ganz harmlos an,





denn die Auffahrt war von Schneebruch-Bäumen und Altschnee bis über 1200 Höhe Meter geräumt.  





Kurz darauf ein anderer Berg- und es hiess: alle paar hundert Meter durch oder über Schnee und Bäume.



 
Bald kam das Karwendel näher und alles wurde wieder wunderbar  Der Ort im Tal ist Lenggriess.


----------



## Thias (30. März 2019)

Neu zusammengeklatschte Fuhre getestet.



Hat Spass gemacht. Es gibt aber noch Optimierungsbedarf. Falls wer einen Vorbau in gefälliger Farbe, rise und nicht zu lang hat, gern melden. Den Rest kann man in meinem Aufbaufaden nachlesen...

@Silberrücken Ich denke, diese Karre werde ich im Mai mitbringen.


----------



## Silberrücken (30. März 2019)

..... du traust dich was!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thias (30. März 2019)

Wegen?


----------



## Silberrücken (30. März 2019)

Thias schrieb:


> Wegen?





Das könnte evtl. eine schwerere Tour werden Matthias. Da ist es schon besser, wenn man sein Gerät sehr gut kennt........


----------



## Thias (30. März 2019)

Ich hab ja noch nen Monat Zeit, das Ding jeden Tag auszureiten.


----------



## Nightstorm (31. März 2019)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Der Ort im Tal ist Lenggriess





Da war ich auch schon ein paar mal......schöne Gegend dort.


----------



## expresso'93 (31. März 2019)




----------



## Silberrücken (31. März 2019)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Da war ich auch schon ein paar mal......schöne Gegend dort.



Einer der Gründe, weshalb ich bereits als junger Erwachsener nach Bayern gezogen bin......


----------



## Silberrücken (31. März 2019)

Thias schrieb:


> Ich hab ja noch nen Monat Zeit, das Ding jeden Tag auszureiten.




Sogar zwei Monate Matthias, dann gewöhn dich mal schön.....


----------



## Spaltinho (31. März 2019)

Heute bin ich wieder etwas auf dem Feld gerollt und habe ein paar Fotos vom Curtlo geschossen.


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (31. März 2019)

Spaltinho schrieb:


> Schlecht gelaunte Menschen.



Hm...ich hab dann mein Schlechtgelaunt-Selfie vergessen...ich hatte einen schleichenden Plattfuß und bei meiner Holden siffte die Federgabel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (31. März 2019)

Kurze Runde entlang der Kalksteinhänge. Für die anstehende Alpentour muss noch einiges optimiert werden.


----------



## skiedl (31. März 2019)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Der Frühling ist im Voralpenland angekommen-
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 841430
> 
> ...


gindelalm?


----------



## Silberrücken (1. April 2019)

skiedl schrieb:


> gindelalm?



GENAU


----------



## msony (1. April 2019)

Kirschblüte.


----------



## msony (1. April 2019)

Sunny kam dann auch noch.


----------



## Spezi66 (1. April 2019)

Heute mal gemütlich unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm (1. April 2019)

Erste Ausfahrt in 2019 mit der "Spirit of KLEIN"...immer wieder ein Genuss.....genau wie das Wetter heute.....


----------



## synlos (2. April 2019)

Die nächsten Tage sollen shitty werden, also rauf aufs Rad ->


----------



## synlos (5. April 2019)

Radel top, Wetter flop. Egal! I  it.


----------



## CarloDiamant (5. April 2019)

Geiles Bike Tom! @synlos


----------



## aal (5. April 2019)

synlos schrieb:


> Egal! I  it.


----------



## synlos (5. April 2019)

CarloDiamant schrieb:


> Geiles Bike Tom! @synlos


Merci, Carlo.


----------



## Thias (5. April 2019)

Gelb-Schwarz FTW!


----------



## kalihalde (5. April 2019)

Heute war mal wieder Critical Mass.


----------



## ArSt (5. April 2019)

Thias schrieb:


> Gelb-Schwarz FTW!


Und das "how it was done":


----------



## Thias (5. April 2019)

Making of..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (6. April 2019)

Thias schrieb:


> Gelb-Schwarz FTW!


Gelb scheint in zu sein.


----------



## manuelschafer (6. April 2019)

.. in grün und Bewegung

.


----------



## msony (6. April 2019)

Schleift der Hanger hinten schon am Reifen Manu?!


----------



## Raze (6. April 2019)

ArSt schrieb:


> Und das "how it was done":







Hallo, habt ihr es euch im Marocche gegeben?


----------



## ArSt (7. April 2019)

Nee Jürgen, im Karwendel oberhalb vom kleinen Ahornboden: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/tour-2-abenteuer-im-karwendel-oktober-2018.878144/
Bis zum Gardasee mag ich nicht mehr fahren: Es gibt so viele schöne Ecken auch bei mir im Alpenvorland!


----------



## KUBIKUS (7. April 2019)

Wir waren bei diesem traumhaften Wetter auch unterwegs... 


 


 

Nachher auch mit dem Kuwa Leo im Wald unterwegs.


----------



## kalihalde (7. April 2019)

Frühlingserwachen - Teil 2









Summit meets Nightstorm 




Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## manuelschafer (7. April 2019)

.


----------



## SJS_666 (7. April 2019)

Nach etlichen Wochen Knieschmerzen habe ich heute trotzdem eine vorsichtige Runde gewagt. Das Wetter war einfach zu einladend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (7. April 2019)




----------



## planist (7. April 2019)

Spaltinho schrieb:


> Heute bin ich wieder etwas auf dem Feld gerollt und habe ein paar Fotos vom Curtlo geschossen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 844719
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 844721



interesante Pedale, was sind das für welche?

Warum seh ich egtl nie solch gute MTB rumfahren wenn ich aufm Feld bin.  


Viele Grüße


----------



## Nightstorm (7. April 2019)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Einen schönen Abend wünscht


Ein "Nightstorm" Gebäude....noch nie gesehen.....

Heute war bei mir Jungfernfahrt angesagt und mit Schmutzwäsche die Packtaschen provisorisch gefüllt....


----------



## aspreti (8. April 2019)

Sonntagmorgen-Trip in den Süden

Noch nicht viel los, ist auch noch früh.






Auch die Isar hat morgens noch Verschnaufpause, wird sich sicher ändern im Laufe des Tages.






Bei Schäftlarn mal eine kurze idyllische Pause






Staubig war es zeitweise






Geretsried jetzt auch schon fast im Frühlings-Modus.






 Die Reifenwahl muss ich noch mal überdenken, mit den Specialized Ground Control werde ich nicht so richtig warm.






Nach 100 Km war bei der Rückkehr Kuchen angesagt.






Ein schöner Sonntag, Alex


----------



## Thias (10. April 2019)

Nass draussen...


----------



## noka78 (10. April 2019)

Kleine FeierAbendRunde durch den Spreewald 

























Grüße
Norman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aspreti (10. April 2019)

Immer noch das schöneste Rad unter den Gravlern, das Monk. Einfach clean
Gratuliere Dir, Alex


----------



## Nightstorm (10. April 2019)

Heute hatte ich zwar frei, ich nenn es trotzdem mal - ebenfalls - Feierabendrunde


----------



## synlos (16. April 2019)

Ton in Ton heute.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (17. April 2019)

Zwei schöne Urlaubswochen mit dem "neuen" GT:


----------



## Nightstorm (17. April 2019)

Wo isn das?


----------



## Thomas Sommer (17. April 2019)

Schwarzwald
....im Land der 2m-Regel ;-)


----------



## KUBIKUS (17. April 2019)

Wegen einer Verletzung an der Hand reichte es nur bis zum örtlichen Lebenmittelladen, trotzdem lässt sich das tolle Wetter genießen.


----------



## Thias (18. April 2019)

Thomas Sommer schrieb:


> Schwarzwald
> ....im Land der 2m-Regel ;-)


ich messe immer von Baum zu Baum...


----------



## mauricer (18. April 2019)

noka78 schrieb:


> Kleine FeierAbendRunde durch den Spreewald



@noka78 wann baust du deiner Frau mal einen würdigen Untersatz?


----------



## noka78 (18. April 2019)

mauricer schrieb:


> @noka78 wann baust du deiner Frau mal einen würdigen Untersatz?



Wieso, was ist an einem Pegasus mit Repack-Drumbrake auszusetzen ? ;D

Ist in Planung - hier im Spreewald kann man entspannt radeln. In Berlin war das kein Thema, da stand das Bridgestone nur rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_attack (19. April 2019)

Moin,

bei mir gabs heute zum Frühstück Stumpjumper Comp mit lecker suntour/xt mix.
Mein erster kompletter Aufbau ist noch in der Testphase, galerietaugliche Bilder folgen.

Übrigens: Hallo Hannover, ich bin jetzt auch da 

Und: Hat vll wer ein schwarzes Kettenblatt in 110 / 36T übrig?

cheers,
oliver


----------



## KUBIKUS (19. April 2019)

oli_attack schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bei mir gabs heute zum Frühstück Stumpjumper Comp mit lecker suntour/xt mix.
> Mein erster kompletter Aufbau ist noch in der Testphase, galerietaugliche Bilder folgen.
> ...


Moin Oliver!
Dann bin ich mal auf die Bilder gespannt. Habe seit gestern die Kamera RX100 und werde versuchen ebenfalls mal hoffentlich gelungene Fotos zu machen. 
Wenn Du mal Lust auf eine gemeinsame Runde hast, melde Dich einfach.


----------



## Horst Link (19. April 2019)

Heute eine ordentliche Runde durch das Weimarer Land bei herrlichem Wetter.




 

Und dann sind wir noch bei Familie Klein vorbei gefahren.


----------



## Silberrücken (19. April 2019)

unten am See is schee......



 

oben aber auch



 
Kilometer langes Schieben in Eis und Schnee war niemals schee



 
Am Abend war s mit diesem Eisbecher dann wieder schee am See



 
Ostern geht es noch mal hoch- bei 20° am Berg .....


----------



## synlos (19. April 2019)

Achim in seinem Element. Agil, spritzig und folgt meinen Anweisungen! Gabel paßt wunderbar ins Bild, wie dafür gemacht.


----------



## mauricer (20. April 2019)

Im Harz unterwegs...


----------



## msony (20. April 2019)




----------



## KUBIKUS (20. April 2019)

Gehrdener Berg


----------



## Spezi66 (21. April 2019)

Frohe Ostern @All


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IHateRain (21. April 2019)

Frohe [email protected] 





Beste Grüße
IHR


----------



## asco1 (21. April 2019)

Heute früh mal die alte italo-germanische Mama durch die Sonne geprügelt

Frohe Ostern an Alle.


----------



## kalihalde (21. April 2019)

Frohe Ostern allerseits













Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## msony (22. April 2019)

Moin
Coole Trails.


----------



## msony (22. April 2019)

impressionen von Radweg.













Ich stehe ja nicht auf E Bikes und auch nicht auf Cannondale,aber dieses hier war ne Wucht.





Gruss
Markus


----------



## expresso'93 (22. April 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KUBIKUS (22. April 2019)

msony schrieb:


> impressionen von Radweg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ein Smartphone im Flaschenhalter des Ebikes?


----------



## msony (22. April 2019)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Ein Smartphone im Flaschenhalter des Ebikes?


Ich weiss garnicht ,ob es ein Smartphone ist.
Der Herr welcher das Rad führ war aber definitiv schon über 70.


----------



## KUBIKUS (22. April 2019)

msony schrieb:


> Ich weiss garnicht ,ob es ein Smartphone ist.
> Der Herr welcher das Rad führ war aber definitiv schon über 70.


Ah, okay. Letztes Jahr traff ich eine geschätzt 75-jährige ab der Donau bei Linz, ihr Fahrrad ohne E-Motor war ebenfalls voll mit Taschen und Sie fuhr damit voller Freude. Etwa 50 Kilometer weiter sind wir uns noch mal begegnet - Sie fuhr ebenfalls weiter. Schon beeindruckend.


----------



## msony (22. April 2019)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Ah, okay. Letztes Jahr traff ich eine geschätzt 75-jährige ab der Donau bei Linz, ihr Fahrrad ohne E-Motor war ebenfalls voll mit Taschen und Sie fuhr damit voller Freude. Etwa 50 Kilometer weiter sind wir uns noch mal begegnet - Sie fuhr ebenfalls weiter. Schon beeindruckend.


Respekt vorm Alter kann man da nur sagen.


----------



## SJS_666 (22. April 2019)

Das super Wetter genutzt und den Neuzugang mal ausgeführt. Sonne und Kleinfarben mag meine alte Digicam scheinbar gar nicht...






Im Schatten klappt´s dann schon was besser...






Leider habe ich vergessen ein Foto nach dem Ausflug in den Duisburger Stadtwald zu machen. So viel sei verraten, trotz des aktuell trockenen Wetters gibt es noch die eine oder andere Ecke, wo man 10-15cm tief im Matsch versinkt...

So sahen das Rad und Ich dann auch aus. Egal, hat Spaß gemacht!!!


----------



## gaggo (22. April 2019)

Schwindelst du auch nicht ?


----------



## synlos (22. April 2019)

Staubig.


----------



## planist (22. April 2019)

schön!!


----------



## Dean76 (23. April 2019)

Heute Mittag mal ne kleine Runde mit meinem Lieblingsrad gedreht!





Es fährt sich immer noch traumhaft

Da ich jetzt den unglaublichen Luxus von zwei verschiedenen Laufradsätzen fürs Merlin habe, konnte ich mal die 1,35er CX Pellen



ausprobieren

Passen auch gut zur blauen VR Nabe




Für den Wald ist das natürlich nicht besonders empfehlenswert 
Aber auf Asphalt laufen die super
Besonders in Verbindung mit dem 15er Ritzel

Lieben Gruß
André


----------



## Horst Link (23. April 2019)

Urlaubsgrüße aus McPom.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (23. April 2019)

Diese Kröten...immer auf Wanderschaft!


----------



## SJS_666 (23. April 2019)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Für den Wald ist das natürlich nicht besonders empfehlenswert
> Aber auf Asphalt laufen die super



Echt jetzt?
Ich hatte gedacht, dass die für zügige Waldautobahnen genau passend wären. Wird ja immerhin als CX-Reifen vermarket. Hatte mit dem Gedanken gespielt, den Reifen evtl. auf mein 88er Red Shred zu ziehen. Da ist das Einsatzgebiet grob gesehen Asphalt, Schotterwege, Waldautobahnen...


----------



## msony (23. April 2019)

Ich habe heute auch ein Exemplar dieser Spezies vor dem Tod gerettet.


----------



## Spezi66 (23. April 2019)

+1


----------



## Zwerg291082 (23. April 2019)

+2
Wir waren aber zu Fuß unterwegs und haben die zwei vor unzähligen E-Bikern gerettet


----------



## Dean76 (23. April 2019)

SJS_666 schrieb:


> Echt jetzt?
> Ich hatte gedacht, dass die für zügige Waldautobahnen genau passend wären. Wird ja immerhin als CX-Reifen vermarket. Hatte mit dem Gedanken gespielt, den Reifen evtl. auf mein 88er Red Shred zu ziehen. Da ist das Einsatzgebiet grob gesehen Asphalt, Schotterwege, Waldautobahnen...



Na ja, die sind halt sehr schmal und ich habe 5 Bar drauf gepumpt
Probiers doch einfach.

LG
Andre


----------



## SJS_666 (23. April 2019)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Na ja, die sind halt sehr schmal und ich habe 5 Bar drauf gepumpt
> Probiers doch einfach.
> 
> LG
> Andre


Kannst Du evtl. mal messen, wie schmal die auf der Felge ausfallen? Die Angaben bei Schwalbe sind ja meist mit Vorsicht zu genießen. 5 Bar klingt auch echt unkomfortabel. Auf dem 88er Red Shred habe ich aktuell Schwalbe Road Cruiser aufgezogen (1,75 Breite = 44mm auf der Felge). Der fährt sich mit 3,5-4 Bar recht komfortabel, ist aber auf Schotter nicht der Hit...


----------



## Freefall79 (23. April 2019)

Nun ja... gestern:


----------



## Nightstorm (24. April 2019)

Zwerg291082 schrieb:


> vor unzähligen E-Bikern gerettet



Dat ist aber mittlerweile auch ne Plage....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (24. April 2019)

Noch von Ostern 



​


----------



## Nightstorm (24. April 2019)

Smartphone an nem Dolomiti....tz tz.......


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (24. April 2019)

Garmin,  nicht verkehrt wenn's weiter als bis zur Eisdiele geht. Aber klar, am Ende auch nicht lebensnotwendig


----------



## KUBIKUS (24. April 2019)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Garmin,  nicht verkehrt wenn's weiter als bis zur Eisdiele geht. Aber klar, am Ende auch nicht lebensnotwendig


Das stimmt! Die Garmin könnten eigentlich smarte Geräte sein, doch reicht es oft wirklich nur bis zur Eisdiele.


----------



## chriam (24. April 2019)

Schön aber staubig.....wenn auch nicht von heute...




MfG
Chris


----------



## manuelschafer (25. April 2019)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Brown (25. April 2019)

auf dem schulhof mit meiner tochter...


----------



## Silberrücken (25. April 2019)

Heute früh echtes Sommerwetter in Upper Bavaria      Es juckte schon früh- und hinter dieser Speichertür befindet sich.....



 

natürlich nicht etwa die Kammer des Grauens, und natürlich auch nicht nur Ritchey-Bikes. Ich wählte das vernickelte Teil. Denn ich wusste, dass es fies wird. Dessen 36er Ritzel ist zu Saisonbeginn ganz klar besser für meine ausgeleierten und defekten Knie. 



 
Das Braunvieh weidet schon zum Teil wieder auf den Almen. Kommendes Wochenende könnten sie evtl. im Schnee stehen......    Ich habe heute mal nicht die umgestürzten Bäume und die Schneefelder fotografiert, die mich weiter oben immer wieder zum Absteigen zwangen. Auf der Südseite war es danach sogar streckenweise trocken und staubig und absolut schneefrei.



 
Im Vordergrund das 8 Kilo Merlin von Wolfi- im Hintergrund links die Loferer Berge in weiß, rechts davon das Kaisergebirge. Die nächsten paar Tage sind wetterbedingt wahrscheinlich bikefrei. Man(n) könnte dann evtl. noch mal zum Skitouren  ins Hochgebirge.


----------



## caemis (25. April 2019)

Och diese Aussicht


----------



## ArSt (26. April 2019)

Ich bin letztes Wochenende, bei bestem Radlwetter, auch wieder bei 1200m umgekehrt. Auf dem Kaspar-Schisler-Weg nach Oberammergau (https://pages.et4.de/de/zugspitzlan...weg-nach-oberammergau-auf-den-spuren-der-pest)





Unterwegs war ich allerdings mit neuerem Material:





Ca. 50 Höhenmeter vom höchsten Punkt und der sonnigen Südseite entfernt, habe ich aufgegeben. Genau hier wurde es mir mit rutschiger Pampe, ca. 1m hohen Schneeflecken und dem Radl auf der Schulter zu gefährlich. Und weil das Radl hier nicht reinpasst, ein Bild vom letzten Herbst mit passendem Material:





Beste Grüße,
Armin.


----------



## ExoDus (27. April 2019)

Fast fertig!


----------



## msony (28. April 2019)

Hallo
Kleine Runde gedreht.


----------



## Mathes66 (28. April 2019)

Nachdem die Familie wieder gegangen ist und mich der Alltag wieder hat, habe ich gleich mal eine Runde gedreht.



 
Und damit das Geschwisterchen nicht meckert,  ging es gleich darauf noch mal los.


----------



## manuelschafer (28. April 2019)

.

Es grünt zu grün wenn ..


----------



## asco1 (28. April 2019)

Schön war das Wetter nicht. Aber ich war im Namen der Classic-MTB unterwegs.  (ja, da liegt ein komplettes Rad auf der Ladefläche)


----------



## msony (29. April 2019)

Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (29. April 2019)

asco1 schrieb:


> Schön war das Wetter nicht. Aber ich war im Namen der Classic-MTB unterwegs.  (ja, da liegt ein komplettes Rad auf der Ladefläche)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 856088




sehr lässiges Lastenrad, was ist denn das genau?


----------



## asco1 (29. April 2019)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> sehr lässiges Lastenrad, was ist denn das genau?


1982er SCO LongJohn. Umlackiert und neu aufgebaut mit Nabendynamo, 8-Gang-Nabe und Rollenbremsen rundum. Soll  aber in absehbarer Zeit nochmal eine Frischzellenkur bekommen.


----------



## Davidbelize (30. April 2019)

Ja, war schön.


----------



## synlos (30. April 2019)

Kalt wars, aber geil wie immer.


----------



## reseda (30. April 2019)




----------



## manuelschafer (30. April 2019)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Urlaubsgrüße aus McPom.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 853565


 schön durchgezogenes Konzept


----------



## kalihalde (1. Mai 2019)

Aus gegebenem Anlass.





Auf dem Gedenkstein steht folgende etwas verblasste Inschrift:

*1. Mai 1890
Erste Maikundgebung
der halleschen Arbeiter
auf der Bischofswiese

Durch Kampf zum Sieg!*​
Im Netz habe ich noch folgende Informationen dazu gefunden:
_Während der Zeit der "Sozialistengesetze" (1878 bis 1890) wurde die Bischofswiese zum geheimen Treffpunkt der halleschen Sozialdemokratie. Am 1. Mai 1890 versammelten sich auf der Bischofswiese etwa 600 Arbeiter zur ersten Maifeier in Halle. Auch in den Folgejahren diente die Wiese als Treffpunkt der sozialdemokratischen Parteiarbeit. Eine Antikriegsdemonstration fand im Jahre 1917 statt. Während der Weimarer Republik war die Wiese illegaler Versammlungsort der KPD. _

Also, heraus zum 1. Mai!

Einen schönen Feiertag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Horst Link (1. Mai 2019)

Heutiger Test für die bevorstehende Alpentour von Material und Mensch war anstrengend aber am Ende auch erfolgreich. Die stattlichen Eckdaten von 80km und 2700HM für die Umrundung Jenas sprechen für sich.


----------



## mauricer (2. Mai 2019)

Ich nehme an, wir sehen auf dem Bild bereits das gesamte Material, was Aalexander plant mitzunehmen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aal (2. Mai 2019)

mauricer schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, wir sehen auf dem Bild bereits das gesamte Material, was Aalexander plant mitzunehmen, oder?


Nee Moritz, mit allem Drum und Dran, also auch den Taschen, Flaschen usw. sinds dann etwa 6-7kg, die mitkommen.


----------



## mauricer (2. Mai 2019)

Alex, was ist los mit dir? Ich hätte erwartet, dass Stiefel und Rucksack ausreichen. Du verweichlichst zunehmend.


----------



## fiveelements (2. Mai 2019)

Heute war ich das erste Mal mit dem Zaskar und dem Neuaufbau mit Judy SL im Taunus, funktioniert sehr gut.
Das Krausbäumchen hatte Glück, beim Windbruch letzte Woche fiel ein dicker Baum genau daneben.





Der alte Baum auf dem Limes am Roßkopf liegt schon länger.





Auf dem Feldberg war es heute diesig.


----------



## Fischland (2. Mai 2019)

...das Rad sieht ja so recht bequem aus. (bei den etwas zu kleinen Rahmen ?)
Wenn auch ein solcher Vorbau mit viel Rise die Optik etwas "einschränkt"


----------



## fiveelements (2. Mai 2019)

Ganz genau, das ist ein 18" Rahmen und ich bin 187 cm lang. Sonst fahr ich L oder XL, aber bei GT passt mir auch M halbwegs. Wegen des dann kurzen Steuerrohre muss der Vorbau halt Rise haben.


----------



## manuelschafer (2. Mai 2019)

Sieht doch schön DH mässig aus,
Seit Ahead waren Spacer ja saloonfähig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberrücken (2. Mai 2019)

1. Karwendel-Tour





Lass Bilder sprechen..... 







 

















 
 
(die Gams auf Bild 3 war selten schön, dunkelbraun mit einer weisse Blesse!)


----------



## Zwerg291082 (2. Mai 2019)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> (die Gams auf Bild 3 war selten schön, dunkelbraun mit einer weisse Blesse!)



Ich hoffe mein Kurzer und ich bekommen im Sommer auch mal welche zu sehen. Wir werden allerdings zu Fuß unterwegs sein


----------



## Spezi66 (3. Mai 2019)

Warum muss das eigentlich zu Beginn des Wochenendes wieder anfangen zu regnen?


----------



## flott.weg (6. Mai 2019)

fietsen in castricum an see. ostern 2019.


----------



## msony (7. Mai 2019)

Moin


----------



## kingmoe (9. Mai 2019)

Haare vergehen, 26" bleibt!


----------



## chriam (11. Mai 2019)

Wenn die Sonne nicht leuchtet...dann wenigstens das Radl.




MfG
Chris


----------



## msony (12. Mai 2019)

Fahrradsommer der Industriekultur


----------



## mauricer (12. Mai 2019)

Schönes Tout Terrain!


----------



## lukysurfer (12. Mai 2019)

Ich bin die CTF in Bonn gefahren 
Wetter hat gehalten kein Regen
Zu putzen habe ich trotzdem genug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horster_Schwabe (13. Mai 2019)

msony schrieb:


> Fahrradsommer der Industriekultur



und ich durfte gestern Schwiegermutter besuchen...


----------



## Schlaftablette (13. Mai 2019)

Sehr beeindruckend finde ich immer die Bilder der alten imposanten Industriedenkmäler im Ruhrpott von @msony . Nun habe ich hier in Oberbayern auch endlich mal so eine hier äußerst seltene Rarität gefunden:




Mächtige Verladerampen an einem seit 2003 stillgelegten Steinbruch im Inntal an der deutsch/österreichischen Grenze.
Zur Verladung der aus den Felswänden gebrochenen Kalksteine wurden zwei riesige Laderampen benutzt. Damit das Ladegut nicht mit einer zu großen Geschwindigkeit auf die Güterwagen auftraf, wurde das zerkleinerte Material aus dem Hochbunker mittels riesiger, ehemaliger Schiffsketten gebremst.




Bis 2016 wurde die kleine historische Bahnlinie noch für Ausflugsverkehr und Eisenbahnfans genutzt. Danach wurde der Betrieb endgültig eingestellt.


----------



## chriam (17. Mai 2019)

Sowas von.....























Endlich ferdich....
MfG
Chris

Edit: Ein Alu-Vorbau 1 1/4" währe mir viel lieber...oder eben die WHEELER LVE...wenn jemand was zu einem vernünftigen Preis hat...gerne anbieten.


----------



## fiveelements (17. Mai 2019)

Wer auch so was will (ich meine das Fahrrad):
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...-weiss-guenstig-abzugeben/1119253612-217-4909


----------



## expresso'93 (18. Mai 2019)




----------



## Silberrücken (18. Mai 2019)

19° beim Start in die Eng .....



 
Die Plumsjochauffahrt geht zur Zeit noch nicht.



 
Kleiner Ahornboden bis ca. 5 Minuten Restfahrzeit leider auch noch nicht komplett per Bike .....



 
Die Gemsen bei der Klamm sprangen wieder mal davon, bevor ich das Gerät aus dem Trikot gefischt hatte.....



 
Es geht aktuell im Karwendel nordseitig und schneebedingt noch nicht über tausendvierhundert Meter Seehöhe......



 
Lawinenabgänge von den Laliderer Falken waren häufig zu hören.



 
Gefräster Lawinenkegel bei Auffahrt zum Kleinen Ahornboden



 
Nach weiteren zwei Wochen Tauwetter sollte dann aber doch schon Einiges gehen.......



 
Und die Gebirgsbäche und Flüsse transportieren das Schmelzwasser immer zuverlässig bis ins Schwarze Meer!

Sonntag ist Ruhetag


----------



## black-panther (19. Mai 2019)

Gestern fegte ein ziemlicher Sturm über Österreich. Man, war das ein schönes Wetter!


----------



## expresso'93 (19. Mai 2019)




----------



## KUBIKUS (19. Mai 2019)

Deister - bei bestem Wetter - mit (für mich) besten MTB. 


 
Macht einfach Spaß damit zu fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SJS_666 (19. Mai 2019)

Perfektes Fahrradwetter heute im Ruhrgebiet, dementsprechend eine 4 stündige Tour die Ruhr entlang unternommen...






Man könnte meinen es handelt sich um militärisches Sperrgebiet hinter dem Zaun. Massives Stahltor und jede Menge Nato-Stacheldraht...






Aber ist nur ne Schleuse...


----------



## chriam (19. Mai 2019)

Bombenwetter....selbe Location....





MfG
Chris


----------



## msony (20. Mai 2019)

Hallo
Eine kurze Runde vor dem Regen.




Unser Reifenhändler mit klassischer  Reifenwerbung.




Gruss
Markus


----------



## Mathes66 (22. Mai 2019)

Schnell noch eine Runde drehen


----------



## KUBIKUS (22. Mai 2019)

Mathes66 schrieb:


> Schnell noch eine Runde drehen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 865554


Schon interessant. Ein Gerät von meinem Arbeitgeber war zur Miete, um diese Betonstufen an diesen Stellen abzusetzen. Die Welt ist klein.


----------



## IHateRain (22. Mai 2019)

Klasse Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikingDevil (24. Mai 2019)

Feierabendrunde zu Ende hin gestern gegen 21:30Uhr bei tief stehender Sonne.


----------



## BikingDevil (24. Mai 2019)

expresso'93 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 864205 Anhang anzeigen 864211 Anhang anzeigen 864207



Haben WOLLEN! Aber bitte in min. 20"


----------



## synlos (24. Mai 2019)

Schön wars mal wieder.


 



Bis demnächst, hoffentlich!


----------



## KUBIKUS (24. Mai 2019)

Gibt es auch dieses Jahr ein Classic-MTB Treffen?


----------



## msony (25. Mai 2019)

Hallo
Ich war auch mal wieder unterwgs.

Lost Places.













Mini Treffen.


















Schönes Wochenende
Markus


----------



## caemis (25. Mai 2019)

Markus, deine Bilder sind langsam richtig gut


----------



## msony (25. Mai 2019)

Dank Dir.


----------



## synlos (25. Mai 2019)

Etwas Pech gehabt heute. Conti-China-Schrott vs. 30 Jahre alte Japan-Pellen. Noch Fragen?


 

 

 

Ging später weiter.


----------



## manuelschafer (26. Mai 2019)

Autsch
.


----------



## manuelschafer (26. Mai 2019)

Gestern allein unterwegs,
naja denkste, später dazu mehr..



 


 

Für Buntspecht und Eichhörnchen Trailkreuzer war die Linse nicht vorbereitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (26. Mai 2019)

Was ich gerage gelesen habe Manu, sollen wir heuer im Wald echt aufpassen: Es wird ein massives Zeckenjahr!
Mein Hund kann das seit Februar bestätigen.


----------



## manuelschafer (26. Mai 2019)

.


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (26. Mai 2019)




----------



## msony (26. Mai 2019)

Horster_Schwabe schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 867021


Das habe ich gerade erst gelesen,dass dort ein Oldi Treffen stattfindet Markus.

Aber ich war auch in GE.


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (26. Mai 2019)

msony schrieb:


> Das habe ich gerade erst gelesen,dass dort ein Oldi Treffen stattfindet Markus.
> 
> Aber ich war auch in GE.Anhang anzeigen 867029




Wir waren auch zu spät...musste erst meinen Perso stundenlang suchen für die Wahl... wo ist das denn?


----------



## msony (26. Mai 2019)

Horster_Schwabe schrieb:


> Wir waren auch zu spät...musste erst meinen Perso stundenlang suchen für die Wahl... wo ist das denn?


Direkt bei mir.
Zubringer (A40) Richtung Innenstadt in der Nähe der Shell Tankstelle.


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (26. Mai 2019)

msony schrieb:


> Direkt bei mir.
> Zubringer (A40) Richtung Innenstadt in der Nähe der Shell Tankstelle.



Kannte Kathrin auch noch nicht...schon krass, was man hier im Pott umme Ecke noch alles entdecken kann...


----------



## msony (26. Mai 2019)

Einen hab ich noch von Gerstern.

Einen total netten Russen (83 Jahre) kennen gelernt,adrett gekleidet mit zugeknöpften Hemd und Anzughose.

Der kam von einer 50 Kilometer Tour mit seinem E-Bike und ihm passiert garantiert keine Panne unterwegs, sagte er.
Der hatte echt alles mit.

Standluftpumpe !,Ersatzspeichen,Kabel und Lüsterklemmen,alles an Inbus-und Schraubenschlüsseln,26 und 28 er Ersatzschläuche.......
Zudem ein Radio in seiner Butterbrotdose am Lenker.





Völkerfreundschaft lebt,wenn das doch nur immer so wäre.


----------



## synlos (26. Mai 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriam (27. Mai 2019)

Heute früh mit dem Schattenparker unterwegs...



heute Mittag dann mit dem Patinabomber...







MfG
Chris


----------



## manuelschafer (27. Mai 2019)

Horster_Schwabe schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 867021




Museu


chriam schrieb:


> Schattenparker & Patinabomber...MfG
> Chris


Gewinner!
Sind das jeweils die originalen Gabeln & Kinesis Alu? oder doch ganz einfach Chrom..
sehen gut aus!


----------



## manuelschafer (27. Mai 2019)

Die Tour am WE









(BAUMEISTERWAGEN - )
.. endete im Museum


----------



## ExoDus (29. Mai 2019)

Fahrrad zur besseren Foto-Optik im Park abgestellt. 

Ich habe jetzt aber zwei Wochen frei und da wird es auch mal richtig ausgefahren.


----------



## Mathes66 (29. Mai 2019)

Veteranentreffen

Erst schüchtern...





dann neugierig....





dann doch noch Freunde geworden.


----------



## IHateRain (30. Mai 2019)

Ja, danke für Deinen Besuch @Mathes66  Da gab´s noch mehr Bilder  Kommen die noch?

Beste Grüße
IHR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mathes66 (30. Mai 2019)

@IHateRain hier noch ein paar Impressionen


----------



## fiveelements (30. Mai 2019)

Außergewöhnliche Bikes und außergewöhnliche Fotos. Fast schon elitär (hier spricht der Neid).


----------



## Chennero (30. Mai 2019)

Entspannte kleine Vatertagsrunde


----------



## synlos (31. Mai 2019)

Favoritenschreck


----------



## ArSt (31. Mai 2019)

Mensch war das heute wieder eine schöne Tour!
Von Vorderriß rauf zur Fischbachalm und über einen tollen Trail wieder zurück: https://www.outdooractive.com/de/ro...erriss-mit-dem-bike-zur-fischbachalm/1386750/
Vor sieben Jahren, auch um diese Zeit, war ich auf dieser Alm schon einmal mit meinem Kuwahara Pacer:





Damals ging es dann weiter zum Soiernhaus und auf dem gleichen Weg wieder zurück:





Heute haben wir uns den Aufstieg zum Soiernhaus zwangsweise gespart: Da lag noch zu viel Schnee!
Der Zaun um das Marterl wurde mittlerweile neu aufgebaut:









Soiernhaus hier rechts oben:





Wie es weiter ging dann nächste Woche in einer neuen Folge von "Abenteuer im Karwendel":  https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/him...del-mai-juni-2019.878144/page-4#post-15936924

Es grüßt Euch der Armin!


----------



## expresso'93 (2. Juni 2019)




----------



## synlos (2. Juni 2019)

Ja ja die Reifen - mussten erneuert werden.


----------



## Horst Link (2. Juni 2019)

Anbei ein kurzer Reisebericht der Sektion Jena ins Trentino. Ursprünglich als Mehrtagestour von Riva aus zum Lago di Iseo und zurück geplant, mussten wir unsere hoch gesteckten Ziele der Realität schon am ersten Tag anpassen. Bereits auf 1600m lag Schnee und der Dauerregen bei 5° war nicht nur für die PE Membran zuviel der Herausforderung. Nach ganztägiger Klausurtagung auf dem Rifugio Pernici bei Bier und Strangulapreti entschieden wir uns wieder runter nach Riva zu fahren. Am Ende des Adrenalina Dowhills versagte dann auch noch die Schlauchreifentechnologie am Schoko Billy. Die megalange Abfahrt brachte den Kleber zum kochen und in der Folge das Ventil zum Abreißen. Das Gesicht des örtlichen Bikeshopexperten hättet ihr sehen sollen (crazy, first time I see tubular tires on mountainbikes here. thats really weird...) In der wunderschönen Unterkunft La Colombera haben wir Ersatzpläne geschmiedet und den hauseigenen Wein verkostet. Unter größtem Protest weigerte sich Aal am Folgetag das geliehene FSI Racehardtail auch nur einen weiteren Meter zu bewegen, sodass ich mir ein aktuelles Scott Sofa lieh - und dem Fortschrittverweigerer meine Laufräder. Ab dem vierten Tag besserte sich auch das Wetter und wir sind so noch eingige Klassiker im Revier abgerollt. Yeah!




Sektion Jena by ultrahorst, on Flickr




Pano am Rifugio Pernici by ultrahorst, on Flickr




Schoko Billy by ultrahorst, on Flickr




No Comment by ultrahorst, on Flickr




Bubble Banshee by ultrahorst, on Flickr




Navene Trail by ultrahorst, on Flickr




Passo Rochetta by ultrahorst, on Flickr




La Colombera by ultrahorst, on Flickr


----------



## mauricer (3. Juni 2019)

Geil. Das Banshee von Tobi geht aber nicht mehr als Vintage durch....


----------



## Thias (3. Juni 2019)

Klasse Aktion!

Unsereiner war (stets gutaussehend und mit eingezogenem Bauch) im Karwendel unterwegs:



Ich habe mich mal nicht ins Bild gestellt. Die Kamera wäre sonst mit dem Weißabgleich durcheinander gekommen - geblendet von meinem Sonnenbrand...


























Die ganze Story gibts dann später im "Himmelfahrtskommando -Thread".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (3. Juni 2019)

Ich hab gestern auch mal wieder einen Klassiker aus dem Keller gezogen 













Grüße Franky 
​


----------



## ExoDus (3. Juni 2019)

Gestern habe ich es nur bis zum Feld geschafft, und auch erst zum Abend.


----------



## Mathes66 (3. Juni 2019)

Heute den Urlaubstag so richtig genossen


----------



## ExoDus (3. Juni 2019)

Die Titanen sind wieder auf der Erde unterwegs! Extrem schöne Bikes, so eins als ECS könnte mein  finales Projekt werden.


----------



## synlos (3. Juni 2019)

Dusty ways.


----------



## ExoDus (4. Juni 2019)

Fertig! Mein erster komplett eigener Aufbau...
<----- Ist stolz wie Bolle!


----------



## Spezi66 (4. Juni 2019)

Nette Story am Rande: im Vorbeifahren wurde ich von einem älteren Herren angesprochen, ob ich nicht noch ein paar alte Teile gebrauchen könnte. Er sei früher selber Rennen gefahren und war auch Testfahrer bei Shimano.
Bis vor Kurzen hatte er auch noch ein Ultimate, von irgendeinem Frank zusammen geschweisst. Aber das war nix,  meint er, im Hinterbau viel zu weich. 
Da werde ich mich die Tage doch mal bei ihm melden....


----------



## KUBIKUS (4. Juni 2019)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 870224
> Nette Story am Rande: im Vorbeifahren wurde ich von einem älteren Herren angesprochen, ob ich nicht noch ein paar alte Teile gebrauchen könnte. Er sei früher selber Rennen gefahren und war auch Testfahrer bei Shimano.
> Bis vor Kurzen hatte er auch noch ein Ultimate, von irgendeinem Frank zusammen geschweisst. Aber das war nix,  meint er, im Hinterbau viel zu weich.
> Da werde ich mich die Tage doch mal bei ihm melden....



Was ist das für ein (cooler) Rahmen?


----------



## Spezi66 (4. Juni 2019)

Das ist ein Klunker von Gary Fisher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KUBIKUS (4. Juni 2019)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Klunker von Gary Fisher


Das Oberrohr erinnert ein wenig an ein Brompton. 
Ansonsten, ein sehr interessantes MTB.


----------



## Nightstorm (4. Juni 2019)

Man man....da biste mal ein paar Tage nicht hier und schon hagelt es wundervolle Bilder und Beiträge...


----------



## chriam (4. Juni 2019)

Es war klasse heute.....


 





Nach dem Schattenparker und dem Patinabomber das Britische Nichts.....

MfG
Chris


----------



## chriam (7. Juni 2019)

Heute erstmal.....



und heute Abend einfach nur fahren....







Nach dem Reifenwechsel....der 9900 Patinabomber macht unsäglich Spaß.


MfG
Chris


----------



## kalihalde (8. Juni 2019)

Critical Mass, Halle (Saale)

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Nightstorm (8. Juni 2019)

Wat sind denn da für 2 Energie-Drinks in Kofferraum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (8. Juni 2019)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Wat sind denn da für 2 Energie-Drinks in Kofferraum?


----------



## chriam (8. Juni 2019)

Euch auch einen schönen Tag...ich hatte ihn, mit 10 kg Altmetall.

MfG
Chris


----------



## aspreti (8. Juni 2019)

Da für mich die Classic-Karwendel-Tour ausgefallen ist, was wirklich schade war, musste ich heute einge Höhenmeter nachholen. Bei leicht bedeckten Himmel unterwegs und endlich mal wieder Bergluft geatmet.






Unten ist das Vieh schon draussen, kommende Woche wird es dann hochgebracht.






Karwendel so wie ich es liebe.






Ohne Radl






Super Platz zum Pause machen.






Wasserbläschen






achja, Schnee gibt es auch noch.






Klassiker






Alex


----------



## chriam (8. Juni 2019)

aspreti schrieb:


> Da für mich die Classic-Karwendel-Tour ausgefallen ist, was wirklich schade war, musste ich heute einge Höhenmeter nachholen. Bei leicht bedeckten Himmel unterwegs und endlich mal wieder Bergluft geatmet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die polierten SS 5 Hebel....schön.

Der Rest natürlich auch.

MfG
Chris


----------



## manuelschafer (9. Juni 2019)

Den klassischen Youngtimer gebürtig bewegt,





Beinahe hätte ich bei folgendem Anblick jedoch mein Getränk fallen gelassen und musste es gleich ersteinmal sicher abstellen 





es war im Tunnel wo Micky zur Rotznase verschandelt da nun einfach von der Wand hing. Dann war plötzlich auch klar von wem, die Täter hatten Spuren hinterlassen und offensichtlich nicht ganz ungefährlichen Mischkonsum betrieben



Egal war ja alles harmlos 


Frohe Fahrt allen Sonntagsfahrern


----------



## fiveelements (9. Juni 2019)

Heute bin ich eine kleine äh, Ausnüchterungstour mit meiner Frau zum Dornsee gefahren.





Und, nach dem gestrigen Abend, noch ein Portraitfoto von mir.


----------



## Glimmerman (9. Juni 2019)

Herrliches Pfingstwetter am Elbe Lübeck Kanal. Hier auf dem trockenen Schotter fühlte sich das bocksteife Hammer (oder der Hammer?) wohl und wollte getreten werden. Irgendwo zwischen Büchen und Lauenburg:


----------



## msony (9. Juni 2019)




----------



## Horst Link (9. Juni 2019)

Der Vollständigkeit halber: alle Punkte gingen dieses Jahr nach Kanada. Hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## msony (9. Juni 2019)

Kommt gut heim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerLL (10. Juni 2019)

Spaltinho schrieb:


> Heute sind wir ein Stündchen über das Tempelhofer Feld geradelt,



Servus Spaltinho
Ich bin bald wegen einem Praktikum in Berlin und begeisterter Radler. Hab hier https://www.berlin-tempelhof-flughafen.de/ einiges über das Tempelhofer Feld und den Flughafen gelesen. Nachdem Strasser damals dort den 24h Rekord aufgestellt hat, wollte ich schon immer mal paar Runden dort drehen. Soll ja ganz schön sein nachdem was ich da gelesen habe. Kannst du es empfehlen oder irgendwelche "ähnlichen" Strecken in Berlin wo man zu zweit gut fahren kann ?


----------



## stiggi (10. Juni 2019)

Heute Morgen an der Elbe in Magdeburg....




 
Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Nightstorm (11. Juni 2019)

Was ist denn das für eine Rahmengröße ?


----------



## stiggi (11. Juni 2019)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine Rahmengröße ?


Das ist ein 23" Rahmen, von denen Fat Chance, nach Auskunft von Chris Chance, nur eine Handvoll hergestellt hat. Mir sind im Laufe der Jahre lediglich 3 weitere Rahmen (je einer in UK, Kanada und US) in dieser Größe bekannt geworden. In  chameleon green gibt's wohl nur diesen....


----------



## fiveelements (11. Juni 2019)

Superklasse! Die Grösse fällt ästetisch nicht negativ auf, wirklich jedenfalls optisch geglückt, nehme aber an, dass das Bike auxh so super fährt, wie es aussieht.


----------



## yo_felix (11. Juni 2019)

Kalorien verbrennen


 
Und wieder aufnehmen


----------



## Thomas Sommer (11. Juni 2019)

Trocken und noch nicht zu warm - bestes Fahrradwetter


----------



## Glimmerman (13. Juni 2019)

Lauenburger Elbufer:


----------



## KUBIKUS (14. Juni 2019)

msony schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 871973


Im eigenen Garten? Adresse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (14. Juni 2019)

Nein 
Alljährliches Treffen im Weserbergland.
Mehr Canada geht nicht.


----------



## synlos (14. Juni 2019)

Apropos Treffer. Volltreffer!




Dazu noch ein wenig im heimischen Revier unterwegs gewesen.










Wo man hinkommt, nur noch Spacken unterwegs - ätzend!


----------



## manuelschafer (14. Juni 2019)

.


----------



## Chennero (16. Juni 2019)

Das hier von @Ketterechts erstandene Breezer und ich durften dann heute abend auch mal noch an die herrlich frische Luft


----------



## Glimmerman (17. Juni 2019)

Chennero schrieb:


> Das hier von @Ketterechts erstandene Breezer und ich durften dann heute abend auch mal noch an die herrlich frische Luft
> Anhang anzeigen 874655 Anhang anzeigen 874656 Anhang anzeigen 874657 Anhang anzeigen 874658



Wie sitzt der Brooks sich, hatte auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt, den zu erwerben.


----------



## Spezi66 (17. Juni 2019)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/erfahrungen-mit-brooks-cambium.818111/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (17. Juni 2019)

Vor ein paar Wochen war hier noch ein Weg zu sehen...




Ein Toad im Kornfeld by ultrahorst, on Flickr


----------



## IHateRain (18. Juni 2019)

[email protected] 





Grüße
IHR


----------



## Spezi66 (18. Juni 2019)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 870224
> Nette Story am Rande: im Vorbeifahren wurde ich von einem älteren Herren angesprochen, ob ich nicht noch ein paar alte Teile gebrauchen könnte. Er sei früher selber Rennen gefahren und war auch Testfahrer bei Shimano.
> Bis vor Kurzen hatte er auch noch ein Ultimate, von irgendeinem Frank zusammen geschweisst. Aber das war nix,  meint er, im Hinterbau viel zu weich.
> Da werde ich mich die Tage doch mal bei ihm melden....



Heute war es dann soweit. Wirklich total netter und angenehmer Mensch


 

 
Und als Erinnerung an vergangene Tage hängt da noch so einiges im Keller.


----------



## ice (18. Juni 2019)

gibts auch Bilder von hinter der Tür ?


  passend dazu (habe ich mir wieder einmal nach vielen Jahren) die letzte bike gekauft .

"30Jahre bike"
da sind doch einige Erinnerungen, die da wieder wachgerüttelt werden


----------



## joglo (19. Juni 2019)

Biergartenwetter hier in Bayern. Heute durfte zur ältesten Brauerei der Welt mal mein Rock Lobster Expert von 1996 mit. Bei besseren Foto darf das auch mal in den vom häßlichen Entlein zum Schwan Thread.


----------



## Spezi66 (19. Juni 2019)

ice schrieb:


> gibts auch Bilder von hinter der Tür ?



Nee Holger, die wird es auch nicht geben- Da stand auf jeden Fall auch noch was titaniges. Da mußte ich aber erstmal googlen






oder auch




http://schauff.soil.de/schauff99/soil99/soil-d.htm


----------



## synlos (19. Juni 2019)

Nach der Arbeit noch ne Runde gedreht. So gefällt mir das Wetter, auch wenn dunkle Wolken aufkamen und es ab und zu grummelte.


----------



## Nightstorm (23. Juni 2019)

Heute Mittag bei schwül sonnigem Wetter mit Blick auf die Domstadt.

Jungfernfahrt für den Silberpfeil...Aufgrund der dünnen Socken erstmal keine Forstautobahn.


----------



## manuelschafer (23. Juni 2019)

Chennero schrieb:


> Das hier von @Ketterechts erstandene Breezer und ich durften dann heute abend auch mal noch an die herrlich frische Luft
> Anhang anzeigen 874655 Anhang anzeigen 874656 Anhang anzeigen 874657 Anhang anzeigen 874658


Worauf hast du das Lenkerband gewickelt, doch nicht direkt auf den Lenker dem Durchmesser nach oder?
VG


----------



## kalihalde (23. Juni 2019)

Bei uns ist heute Nachmittag schon der Mond  aufgegangen  





Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde









						Giant, hyper-detailed Moon model is now making its way around the world
					

It takes just about 27 days for the Moon we all know and love to make its way around the Earth, but it’s going to take far longer for a giant model of the Moon to do the same. Museum of the Moon is an art exhibit that provides visitors with an up-close-and-personal look at our …




					bgr.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chennero (23. Juni 2019)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> Worauf hast du das Lenkerband gewickelt, doch nicht direkt auf den Lenker dem Durchmesser nach oder?
> VG


Ich mach eine Lage Stoffklebeband für Kabelbäume drunter und dann Cinelli Corkband recht eng gewickelt, dann passts optimal für mich. Nicht original, fasst sich für mich aber natürlicher und dämpfender als als Gummi- oder Schaumstoffgriffe. Halt Geschmacksache wie alles.


----------



## Silberrücken (24. Juni 2019)

Die Rippenbrüche sind weitgehend  auskuriert, und ich kriege wieder gut Luft.....





START:     Es wird ja noch viel heisser- (deshalb gehandelt) während der heutigen Tour war es nur zwischen 25° und 30° 





Über den ersten Berg- Verwirrung.....   dann kein Zweifel, ich war schon in Tirol!





und habe dann statt dem Schinder die Ache überquert.....





Ich habe heute dort zum ersten mal einen Schwarzstorch (mit roten Gucci-Schuhen!) hochgehen sehen......





Auf dem Dreck des dahinschmelzenden Lawinenkegels wuchs bereits wieder neues Grün- Irre, wie schnell das geht!





Na ja, komplett bin ich das mit dem Starrbike dann doch nicht gefahren.





Ein paar extra Stiche habe ich dann blöderweise auch gemacht.....






bis ich nicht mehr weiter konnte und Angst bekam- und, wird man hier vom Bike geschossen oder was? 







Kühe können MTBs durchaus gefährlich werden (wenn man blöd ist und sie hin legt)






Auf dem Heimweg war ich echt bedient für heute........   das werde ich mir und den Kindern auch noch die Woche gönnen.....


----------



## BikingDevil (24. Juni 2019)

Feierabend!


----------



## Mathes66 (25. Juni 2019)

Abendstimmung


----------



## Nightstorm (27. Juni 2019)

Erste richtige Runde mit dem Sturm.....im Vergleich zu den beiden letzten Tage recht frische 32 Grad....









Ausblick auf Ausläufer der großen Dhünntalsperre





Auf der Staumauer...


----------



## Glimmerman (27. Juni 2019)

Die knallharten norddeutschen Trails unsicher gemacht...










Zum Glück findet man nach soviel „Abfahrtsstress“ immer mal wieder eine Bank im Nirgendwo zum Ausruhen.


----------



## msony (27. Juni 2019)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Erste richtige Runde mit dem Sturm.....im Vergleich zu den beiden letzten Tage recht frische 32 Grad....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 878542
> 
> ...


Klasse Tom,diese Rad würde ich ja mal zu gerne mit einer schwarzen XT Kurbel sehen.


----------



## Nightstorm (28. Juni 2019)

Moin !

Das lässt sich sicher mal ein- bzw. anrichten. Vielleicht am WE


----------



## Lorenzini (28. Juni 2019)

https://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/7/8/9/7/_/large/3dmitmeinerneuendatsche.jpg?0%5B/img%5D%5B/url%5D
		


Mein neues Gartenhäuschen. Mit 3D Racing.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberrücken (29. Juni 2019)

Beim Start noch keine 30° C    ideales Bikewetter heute.....  ;-)   





Hier waren die Flaschen noch (fast) voll





Im Schneckentempo- 1. Aufstieg genommen.....





weiter noch ein wenig hinauf.....





und dann endlich wieder bergab durch den kühleren Wald......





erst Wurzeltrail dann Sonnenbichlalm





kurze Verschnaufpause..... 




Zum Schluss wurde dann einfach die Assos gegen die Ariella getauscht!


----------



## Nightstorm (30. Juni 2019)

msony schrieb:


> Klasse Tom,diese Rad würde ich ja mal zu gerne mit einer schwarzen XT Kurbel sehen.




Schau(t) mal in den Storm Thread


----------



## Thomas Sommer (1. Juli 2019)

70 flache Kilometer bei unseren Nachbarn. Trails, viel Schatten - Alles bestens...


----------



## schleppel (4. Juli 2019)

Kleine Tour zur Eisdiele mit der Tochter


----------



## Nightstorm (5. Juli 2019)

Ha....die Ritchey Gabel hab ich auch 2 x ....schön leicht und optisch chick.


----------



## BikingDevil (5. Juli 2019)

schleppel schrieb:


> Kleine Tour zur Eisdiele mit der Tochter Anhang anzeigen 881154Anhang anzeigen 881155


Hey Stephan... wir müssen mal wieder zusammen los! @stiggi fragte auch schon...
Das Rocky mit der Gabel... hm
Das Rad für deine Tochter ist ja echt hübsch geworden - ich sammel auch gerade Teile für meine Große


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j.ö.r.g (6. Juli 2019)

einmal ums Wetterstein rum




Waxensteine




am Igelsee




Kneippkurkühe




vor dem Hintergraseck :-D


----------



## Staabi (6. Juli 2019)

1987, äh, 2019 am Mittelrhein. Die Runde mit dem Longus hat sich aber sehr ähnlich angefühlt wie meine ersten Touren auf MTBs vor 32 Jahren
. Ist nur krass wie trocken das schon wieder im Wald ist. Sieht mehr nach Kalifornien aus...


----------



## Isar2 (6. Juli 2019)

j.ö.r.g schrieb:


> einmal ums Wetterstein rum
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 881925
> Waxensteine
> ...


Seit wieviel Jahren fährt dieses Ritchey eigentlich schon durchs Gaistal ?


----------



## j.ö.r.g (6. Juli 2019)

seit 2003, es kennt den Weg schon von alleine


----------



## ceo (7. Juli 2019)

gestern nachmittag an der ostsee – badepause einer zaskarlastigen tour


----------



## msony (9. Juli 2019)




----------



## Nightstorm (10. Juli 2019)

Bild 1:

Wenn das Gestrüpp nicht da wäre würde ich sagen, msony war in Mordor


----------



## Lorenzini (10. Juli 2019)

Das ist Mordor.
Aber was macht er da?


----------



## Nightstorm95 (11. Juli 2019)

Definitiv zu trocken ...












Schönen Sommer, Max


----------



## Lorenzini (11. Juli 2019)

.....Gottseidank nicht überall. Wir trinken abends gerne einen guten Weißwein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceo (12. Juli 2019)

die letzte tour des heimaturlaubs – hach....


----------



## black-panther (12. Juli 2019)

Lübzer


----------



## ceo (12. Juli 2019)

black-panther schrieb:


> Lübzer


radler


----------



## SJS_666 (14. Juli 2019)

Der eine oder andere würde das Wetter heute nicht als schön bezeichnen, ich persönlich fand es nahezu perfekt. Trocken, windstill, 18°C...































Schöne Grüße aus dem Ruhrpott...


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (14. Juli 2019)

Sehr schöne Ziege!!!


----------



## oneschnark (15. Juli 2019)

Salut, Black Mamba und...Brandenburg




Philippe


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (17. Juli 2019)

Heute mal mit dem Klassiker unterwegs 









Grüsse Franky​


----------



## Lorenzini (17. Juli 2019)

Kleine Abendrunde.


----------



## black-panther (18. Juli 2019)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Heute mal mit dem Klassiker unterwegs
> 
> 
> 
> Grüsse Franky​


So geil, wie der knallt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Brown (18. Juli 2019)

zwischen wiesbaden und platte.


----------



## msony (18. Juli 2019)

Mr_Brown schrieb:


> zwischen wiesbaden und platte.
> Anhang anzeigen 886613


Sehr schönes Rad, aber irgendwie gefallen mir die Felgen überhaupt nicht.
Nicht böse sein.
Viel Spass mit dem Teil.


----------



## Lorenzini (18. Juli 2019)

Und diese Gestrüpp Bilder mag ich auch nicht besonders. Sorry.
Aber nur meine unwesentliche Meinung.


----------



## zurkoe (19. Juli 2019)

Lorenzini schrieb:


> Und diese Gestrüpp Bilder mag ich auch nicht besonders. Sorry.



Dann noch zwei extra für Dich! 









Kleine Klassikerausfahrt hier in der Lobau bei Wien!


----------



## Mr_Brown (19. Juli 2019)

@zurkoe superschönes rad!


----------



## Lorenzini (19. Juli 2019)

Darum ist es am Rhein so schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 149952 (19. Juli 2019)

wg. dem Gestrüpp links und rechts?


----------



## Mr_Brown (19. Juli 2019)

also ich finde gestrüpp auch super. kann man z.b. als hintergrund für fahrradbilder nehmen.


----------



## expresso'93 (21. Juli 2019)




----------



## j.ö.r.g (21. Juli 2019)

Tour de Tux




Loassattel Richtung Süden




Loassattel Richtung Norden (Karwendel)




noch viele Minuten zum Geiseljoch




Rückblick auf Weidener Hütte + Nafingsee




gleich oben




moderne Zeiten ...




Alpenhauptkamm




Hintertuxer Dreigestirn (vlnr: Hoher Riffler - Gefrorene Wand - Olperer)




Beginn der 1700 hm Abfahrt

Fügen - Finsingbach - Hochfügen - Loassattel - Kreith - Innerst - Geiseljoch - Tux - Mayrhofen - Fügen (95/3100)


----------



## manuelschafer (21. Juli 2019)

.


----------



## Mr_Brown (21. Juli 2019)

Glimmerman schrieb:


> Die knallharten norddeutschen Trails unsicher gemacht...


...so steil?  mensch bist du krass drauf


----------



## Horst Link (21. Juli 2019)

Sonntagsrunde mit dem Nachwuchs.


----------



## Isar2 (21. Juli 2019)

j.ö.r.g schrieb:


> Tour de Tux
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 887746
> Loassattel Richtung Süden
> ...


Das schaut nach einer richtig tollen Tour aus. wieviel Höhenmeter/ Kilometer waren das ?

Gruß, Isar2


----------



## kalihalde (21. Juli 2019)

Lorenzini schrieb:


> Und diese Gestrüpp Bilder mag ich auch nicht besonders. Sorry.
> Aber nur meine unwesentliche Meinung.


Gestrüpp geht schon mal, ab und zu.


----------



## Nightstorm (22. Juli 2019)

j.ö.r.g schrieb:


> moderne Zeiten ...



Ich würde sagen "moderne schreckliche Zeiten"....

Diese elektrisierten Mopeds stören sogar an Locations wie Sommeiller oder Chaberton das ganze Flair..... echt ne schande.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (22. Juli 2019)

Noch mehr Gestrüpp Volkmar


----------



## Lorenzini (22. Juli 2019)

Ich werd‘ verrückt. Bist du zu Fuß unterwegs Markus?
Alles Gute.


----------



## msony (22. Juli 2019)

Lorenzini schrieb:


> Ich werd‘ verrückt. Bist du zu Fuß unterwegs Markus?
> Alles Gute.


Nein
Mit Fahrrad


----------



## Lorenzini (22. Juli 2019)

Na Gottseidank alles gut.


----------



## KUBIKUS (23. Juli 2019)

Mal wieder unterwegs mit dem Leopard und, bevor es in den Urlaub geht, und wie immer macht es ganz viel Spaß.


----------



## miles2014 (23. Juli 2019)

Hallo liebe Bekloppte und Begeisterte,
meine Frau und ich flitterten kürzlich eine geraume Zeit auf unseren Klassikern durch den Süden der Republik, bei bestem Wetter. Wir begannen bei Karlsruhe, von dort aus über die Schwarzwald-Höhen (lecker Alpirsbacher) (da haben wir wohl versehentlich gegen diverse 2m-Regeln verstoßen, Pardon!), ein bisschen Donau (lecker Bier)
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2404118]
	
[/URL]
, eine Portion Allgäu (gutes Bier), etwas Bodensee (Der Wein kann mich nicht überzeugen), danch ein wenig badische Luft am hohen Rhein (auch hier der Wein... in Ordnung), noch einen Abstecher ins wunderbare Elsaß (Vin! Oui!) mit einem kleinen Schlenker in die Vogesen (wunderbare Region mit herrlichem Wein).
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2404110]
	
[/URL]

Super Toll! Null technische Probleme auf unfahrbaren 26ern mit Felgenbremse, bei insgesamt 1000KM mit vielen Höhenmetern (ja da bin ich stolz auf meine Frau!).
Mein Gefährt dabei ein olles Fillet-Brazed unbekannter Herkunft im neumodernen Gravel-Outfit, 
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2395623]
	
[/URL]
ihres ein 89er Panasonic MC 45000 von @SJS_666 und von mir komplettiert mit 3x8 XT und als Full-Dresser.
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2404114]
	
[/URL]

Wieder waren einige Teile aus dem Forum dabei, danke dafür allen Beteiligten!  
Leute, geht Rad fahren! @ceo gibts Bilder vom Maar?


----------



## SJS_666 (23. Juli 2019)

Schön zu sehen, dass das Panasonic bei Dir (Euch) ausgiebig genutzt wird...


----------



## KUBIKUS (23. Juli 2019)

@miles2014
Wie schön!  Und dann auch noch der Bodensee. 
Es gibt keine schönere Art zu reisen und die Welt zu entdecken.


----------



## Lorenzini (25. Juli 2019)

Huiii. Hier oben ist Aussicht noch viel schöner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm (26. Juli 2019)

Ein schönes Deep Forest Green....


----------



## ArSt (27. Juli 2019)

Hallo @Thias, wir haben auf Dich gewartet, aber Du bist nicht gekommen!  





Der Manni und ich haben den Kevin und seinen Begleiter Lukas, auf dem Weg zur Binsalm, mit dem obligatorischen Abstecher zum Handtuchtrail, zumindest bis in die Eng begleitet. Bis dorthin war's sehr schön, nicht so heiß wie in den letzten Tagen:




Gleich nach der Eng, auf dem 26km langen Rückweg nach Vorderriß, sind wir aber noch von einem heftigen Gewitter komplett durchweicht worden. War trotzdem wieder schön. 

Beste Grüße von den Karwendel-Abenteurern!


----------



## Silberrücken (27. Juli 2019)

Zwei der Herren sind auf der Durchreise nach Venedig / Adria





Es ging schon bald weiter.....





Kevin & Co. mit soliden einfachen Starrbikes





Die Escorte stand bereit......





Wo sind die Trails?





Kevin hat ihn jedenfalls gefunden.....





die Anderen dann auch.





Keiner ist die Bachdurchquerung gefahren......





Klammbrücke  = Trailende





Von den Engalmen aus ging es für Kevin &  Co. noch rauf zur Binsalm. Morgen Lamsenjoch und via Pfitscher Joch nach Italien





Gute Reise Jungs  !


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (28. Juli 2019)

Ganz soooo weit sind wir heute nicht gekommen 





Grüsse Greta und Franky​


----------



## pottsblizz (28. Juli 2019)

nach gefühlter Ewigkeit mal wieder grobstollig



Kunstwald Teutoburgia Herne



Halde mit Sonnenuhr Castrop-Rauxel
schön wars...


----------



## msony (28. Juli 2019)

Teutoburgia !!
Schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören Wil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pottsblizz (28. Juli 2019)

msony schrieb:


> Teutoburgia !!
> Schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören Wil.



Hallo Markus,
Joh ich lebe noch...
Bei der Hitzewelle letzte Woche war ich öfter im kühlen Keller und hab mal was entstaubt und aufgepumpt. 
Und siehe da, funzt noch...

Hoffe hier mal wieder mehr in den Quark zu kommen, immer nur mitlesen und an die alten Zeiten denken is doch dröge...

Grüße und gute Zeiten dir und allen anderen.


----------



## black-panther (29. Juli 2019)

@SYN-CROSSIS, Frank, was ist das für'ne Schelle am UR des Ramones?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (29. Juli 2019)

Das ist die ,leider wirklich unschöne, Kupplung für's FollowMe.









Damit kannst du das Kinderbike ans Erwachsenenrad anhängen und z.B früh mit dem Nachwuchs durch den Wald in die Kita und dann allein aber mit 2 Bikes wieder heim.
Oder grössere Touren fahren, auf dem Radweg/Wald fährt das Kind allein, Strasse/lange Berge wird wieder angekoppelt. Sehr feine Sache ​


----------



## KUBIKUS (29. Juli 2019)

Letzte Woche an einem dieser sehr warmen Tage, natürlich entsprechend ausgenutzt...


----------



## black-panther (29. Juli 2019)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Das ist die ,leider wirklich unschöne, Kupplung für's FollowMe.
> ​


​Alles klar, danke! 
Habe ich schon öfter gesehen, aber noch nicht in der Hand gehabt.
Bringt das deutliches Mehrgewicht?
Hübsch ist's ja nicht gerade, aber das gleichen die Kleinen dann ja wieder aus 

Übrigens: saucool mit der Magura


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (29. Juli 2019)

4kg, ungefähr soviel wie das Muirwoods Rahmenset   . Gutes Training  Die umgearbeitete Magura funktioniert wirklich super für Kinderhände .





Der Hebel lässt sich auch richtig schön nah an den Lenker stellen, dazu geringste Bediehnkräfte.​


----------



## black-panther (29. Juli 2019)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Der Hebel lässt sich auch richtig schön nah an den Lenker stellen, dazu geringste Bediehnkräfte.​



 da gab's letztens einen Thread in den Sonstigen; von der Polizei geleiteter Fahrradführerschein in der Schule. Hebel viel zu nah am Lenker, und überhaupt war das Rad (eines Kindes eines Foristen) 'falsch' einsgestellt (halt optimal auf's Kind)


----------



## Thias (29. Juli 2019)

@ArSt Hu? Die Tour habe ich ja mal gar nicht auf dem Schirm gehabt. War das irgendwie angekündigt? Ich habe Samstag gesehen, dass Manni mich angerufen hatte, aber ich war zu der Zeit im/überm Zillertal unterwegs...


----------



## Silberrücken (29. Juli 2019)

Dort wollten wir dich am Samstag mit hinunter jagen Matthias 






Weil du den Handtuchtrail doch so gut gefahren bist und mochtest......


----------



## msony (29. Juli 2019)

Moin
Heute geht es ja mal von den Temperaturen her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (29. Juli 2019)

Pfui Spinne!

Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## ice (29. Juli 2019)

Das Rad sollte mal bewegt werden


----------



## kalihalde (29. Juli 2019)

ice schrieb:


> Das Rad sollte mal bewegt werden



Es war hier die letzten Tage einfach immer nur Strandwetter
.


----------



## ArSt (29. Juli 2019)

Thias schrieb:


> War das irgendwie angekündigt?


Nein, war recht spontan angekündigt und zugesagt. War auch vorauszusehen, dass das sehr nass werden könnte.
Ist trotzdem eine schöne Runde gewesen.


----------



## Mathes66 (29. Juli 2019)

Kleine Runde zum Lager.


----------



## black-panther (30. Juli 2019)

Schönes Parkpre!


----------



## Mathes66 (30. Juli 2019)

black-panther schrieb:


> Schönes Parkpre!



Aus diesem Grund auch heute gleich noch mal auf dem Weg zur Arbeit genutzt.


----------



## msony (30. Juli 2019)

Mathes66 schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grund auch heute gleich noch mal auf dem Weg zur Arbeit genutzt.


Wirklich sehr schöne Rad.


----------



## expresso'93 (30. Juli 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (31. Juli 2019)

Heute dann endlich mal die Spinnweben am Cirrus beseitigt und eine kleine Runde an der Ostsee gedreht.








Konnte mir nicht verkneifen, an dem Gewässer vorbei zu schauen, wo unser Ex-Bundes-Präsi letzte Woche in Seenot geraten ist.








						Ex-Bundespräsident Joachim Gauck mit Boot vor Wustrow gekentert
					

Der ehemalige Bundespräsident Joachim Gauck ist am Freitag vor Wustrow bei einem Ausflug mit einem Netzboot gekentert. Die DGzRS rettete den 79-Jährigen aus dem Wasser. Nach Angaben des BKA blieb Gauck unverletzt.




					www.ostsee-zeitung.de
				






Am Saaler Bodden ist inzwischen wieder die gewohnte Ruhe eingekehrt.

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## SJS_666 (31. Juli 2019)

Heute habe ich mal das kleine Rote ausgeführt. Start, wie so häufig, erst mal an der Ruhr entlang...











Dem zwischenzeitlichen Regenschauer zum Trotz, blauer Himmel so weit das Auge reicht...






Anschließend durfte es aber auch noch ein wenig Querfeldein durch den Wald...











Und schmutzig fühlt sich das kleine Rote besonders wohl...


----------



## kalihalde (1. August 2019)

Heute eine kleine Runde durch den Darßwald gedreht...





... mit kurzem Abstecher zum Weststrand.



Auf dem Bild ist links auf dem angeschwemmten Baum übrigens ein junger Fuchs zu sehen, der für eine kleine Ansammlung von Fotografen am Strand sorgte. Da musste ich dann auch noch hin.



Und umgekehrt ist auf dem "Fuchsbild" die Kampfmaschine im unscharfen Hintergrund .

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## msony (1. August 2019)

Bei uns sehen die Füchse ganz anders aus,ehr so hell/dunkel grau,oder die sind alle schon soo alt.


----------



## msony (1. August 2019)




----------



## kalihalde (1. August 2019)

msony schrieb:


> Bei uns sehen die Füchse ganz anders aus,ehr so hell/dunkel grau,oder die sind alle schon soo alt.


Ich denke schon, dass es ein Fuchs ist. Sein Verhalten deutete jedoch darauf hin, dass er wahrscheinlich krank ist, denn sonst hätte er sich nicht in der Nähe von Menschen aufgehalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (1. August 2019)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, dass es ein Fuchs ist. Sein Verhalten deutete jedoch darauf hin, dass er wahrscheinlich krank ist, denn sonst hätte er sich nicht in der Nähe von Menschen aufgehalten.


Klar,es ist ein junger Fuchs der Hunger hat.
Da sie sonst recht scheu sind kommen sie nur so nah an Menschen ,wenn sie Hunger haben.


----------



## asco1 (1. August 2019)

Feierabend-Chillout am Stadtrand.


----------



## SJS_666 (1. August 2019)

msony schrieb:


> Bei uns sehen die Füchse ganz anders aus,ehr so hell/dunkel grau,oder die sind alle schon soo alt.


Also den letzten habe ich vor zwei Wochen auf der Ruhrinsel (Mülheim) gesehen, der sah genauso aus...

Leider war der schneller den Hang hinauf entschwunden als ich die Kamera rauskramen konnte...


----------



## meinhardon (1. August 2019)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, dass es ein Fuchs ist. Sein Verhalten deutete jedoch darauf hin, dass er wahrscheinlich krank ist, denn sonst hätte er sich nicht in der Nähe von Menschen aufgehalten.


Dort am Strand sind immer Füchse. Die sind an die Menschen gewöhnt und fressen abends deren Hinterlassenschaften. 
Wo sind die Bilder "Müllerweg"?
Lass  bitte was vom guten Wetter übrig-ich komme am Sonntag! Schönen Urlaub!


----------



## DrmZ (1. August 2019)

Dann will ich auch mal einen staubigen Klassiker posten.
Auf meiner neuen Stammrunde auf Poel kurz vor Gollwitz.


----------



## synlos (1. August 2019)

msony schrieb:


> Bei uns sehen die Füchse ganz anders aus,ehr so hell/dunkel grau,oder die sind alle schon soo alt.


Die sind Pott-Zementgrau. Reine Anpassung an den Lebensraum.


----------



## kalihalde (1. August 2019)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Dort am Strand sind immer Füchse. Die sind an die Menschen gewöhnt und fressen abends deren Hinterlassenschaften.
> Wo sind die Bilder "Müllerweg"?
> Lass  bitte was vom guten Wetter übrig-ich komme am Sonntag! Schönen Urlaub!


Mach ich, der Regen ist jetzt durch. Strandbilder sind eher so "Rehberge".


----------



## Nightstorm (1. August 2019)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Heute dann endlich mal die Spinnweben am Cirrus beseitigt



Das erinnert mich wieder an mein Cirrus....leider mittlerweile mit Riss an der Sattelstützenklemmung.....


----------



## caemis (2. August 2019)

Nach Wochen auf meinem neuen Hummer durfte heute mal die alte Dame an die frische Luft. Bestes Wetter ...


----------



## red_hook (3. August 2019)

Knapp 100 km durch den Hunsrück (an ein paar letzten Mähdreschern vorbei). Anreise: Zug, Rückreise nach MZ (55km oder so): 'türlich Rad








@Feldbergtour: Es fährt wieder, und es fährt toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (3. August 2019)




----------



## BikingDevil (3. August 2019)




----------



## expresso'93 (4. August 2019)




----------



## ilovemyrocky (5. August 2019)

Das gelb rot ist soooooooooooo schön.  

Ich war gestern auch mit meinen unterwegs.





Als nächster Post fehlt jetzt noch das passende Element.


----------



## msony (5. August 2019)

Moin


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (5. August 2019)

Letzte Woche kleine Tour nach Herten gemacht


----------



## DrmZ (5. August 2019)

ilovemyrocky schrieb:


> Das gelb rot ist soooooooooooo schön.



Sind die Maguras eigentlich umlackiert oder gabs die so in dem dottergelb?


----------



## ilovemyrocky (5. August 2019)

DrmZ schrieb:


> Sind die Maguras eigentlich umlackiert oder gabs die so in dem dottergelb?



Die gab es so.


----------



## synlos (5. August 2019)

Mischpoke, ätzend!







Schon besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (6. August 2019)

Moin


----------



## Nightstorm (6. August 2019)

Sach ma @msony wo gurkst Du da immer rum. Sieht jedesmal sehr interessant aus mit den alten (Industrie)gebäuden......

Müsste ich mit meiner Holden auch mal hin. Natürlich auch mit dem Radl....


----------



## msony (6. August 2019)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Sach ma @msony wo gurkst Du da immer rum. Sieht jedesmal sehr interessant aus mit den alten (Industrie)gebäuden......
> 
> Müsste ich mit meiner Holden auch mal hin. Natürlich auch mit dem Radl....



Die Fotos von heut sind an der Zeche Carl in Essen aufgenommen,in den 80zigern Jahren Konzert  Location und Proberaum von Gruppen wie Sodom und Kreator.
Die Industriedenkmäler gibt es aber hier in jeder Stadt.

Essen z.b. Zeche Zollverein mit Kokerei,Dortmund Zeche Zollern,Bochum Jahrhunderthalle,Duisburg der Landschaftspark,Gelsenkirchen der Schalker Verein  u.s.w u.s.w. ....


----------



## Spezi66 (6. August 2019)

Lässig abgestellt


----------



## msony (6. August 2019)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Lässig abgestellt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 894172


wohl wahr.


----------



## Nightstorm (6. August 2019)

msony schrieb:


> Zeche Carl in Essen



Ha....da war ich auch mal zum Konzert. Dort begann der Einstieg in meine Napalm Death Anhängerschaft  (die noch andauert).

Landschaftspark Duisburg haben wir schon mit dem Rad erkundet. Dann werde ich Dich mal gesondert anfunken wegen anderer Optionen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (6. August 2019)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Ha....da war ich auch mal zum Konzert. Dort begann der Einstieg in meine Napalm Death Anhängerschaft  (die noch andauert).
> 
> Landschaftspark Duisburg haben wir schon mit dem Rad erkundet. Dann werde ich Dich mal gesondert anfunken wegen anderer Optionen.


Also ich habe ND dort 4 mal gesehen,und mit Jesse dort bis zum abwinken Bier getrunken.



Gott hab ihn seelig.


----------



## Nightstorm (6. August 2019)

Die kommen zum Glück recht regelmäßig ins Underground in Köln, das ist nicht so weit für mich.

Nicht dass wir sogar auf dem gleichen Konzert waren.....


----------



## msony (6. August 2019)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Die kommen zum Glück recht regelmäßig ins Underground in Köln, das ist nicht so weit für mich.
> 
> Nicht dass wir sogar auf dem gleichen Konzert waren.....


Mit Sicherheit !!
War irgendwie die Harmony Corruption Tour und die Utopia Banished,lange ist das her.


----------



## msony (6. August 2019)

In Kölle war ich ca. 1993/1992 auf ND.
Einmal in Ehrenfeld und dann noch irgendwie Rockhard X Mas Festival in der Live Music Hall,beide unvergessen.
Da habe ich sogar noch Fotos von ,wo wir mit Jesse und Mitch am Bierstand stehen und es nur noch Sektgab.


----------



## manuelschafer (7. August 2019)

caemis schrieb:


> Nach Wochen auf meinem neuen Hummer durfte heute mal die alte Dame an die frische Luft. Bestes Wetter ...
> @caemis
> Anhang anzeigen 892728


aussehen tuen die salsa love-mangos echt gut, sind auch ergonomisch funktional wa  
..total schön aufgebaut, wenn nun auch un-droppped


----------



## SJS_666 (7. August 2019)

msony schrieb:


> Die Fotos von heut sind an der Zeche Carl in Essen aufgenommen,in den 80zigern Jahren Konzert Location und Proberaum von Gruppen wie Sodom und Kreator.


Yes!!!
Aber auch in den 90ern noch absolute Top Location für geile Konzerte!
Was hab´ ich da alles schon an Bands gesehen???


----------



## SJS_666 (7. August 2019)

msony schrieb:


> Die Industriedenkmäler gibt es aber hier in jeder Stadt.
> 
> Essen z.b. Zeche Zollverein mit Kokerei,Dortmund Zeche Zollern,Bochum Jahrhunderthalle,Duisburg der Landschaftspark,Gelsenkirchen der Schalker Verein  u.s.w u.s.w. ....


So isses...
Wenn wir auch sonst im Pott nix dolles haben, aber Industrie-Kultur vom Feinsten...


----------



## msony (7. August 2019)

SJS_666 schrieb:


> So isses...
> Wenn wir auch sonst im Pott nix dolles haben, aber Industrie-Kultur vom Feinsten...


Leider oft zu TODE saniert,damit meine ich die coolen Plätze die es in den 80 zigern gab.


----------



## SJS_666 (7. August 2019)

msony schrieb:


> Die Fotos von heut sind an der Zeche Carl in Essen aufgenommen,in den 80zigern Jahren Konzert Location und Proberaum von Gruppen wie Sodom und Kreator.


Wann war denn noch mal gleich das 10 Jähriges Jubiläums Konzert von Sodom in der Zeche? 1992?
Einfach mega!!!


----------



## msony (7. August 2019)

msony schrieb:


> Leider oft zu TOD saniert,damit meine ich die coolen Plätze die es in den 80 zigern gab.


Der Charm oder Kult ist oftmals einfach weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SJS_666 (7. August 2019)

msony schrieb:


> Der Charm oder Kult ist oftmals einfach weg.


Stimmt zu 100%


----------



## msony (7. August 2019)

SJS_666 schrieb:


> Wann war denn noch mal gleich das 10 Jähriges Jubiläums Konzert von Sodom in der Zeche? 1992?
> Einfach mega!!!


Ich habe Sodom 1989 in der Zeche gesehen,Sepultura war da  Vorband und die haben Sodom ziemlich alt aussehen lassen.


----------



## msony (7. August 2019)

Aber ich habe letzten Samstag Sodom umsonst und draussen gesehen am Cafe Nord Open Air und es war super wie in den 80 zigern mit Frank an der Gitarre.


----------



## SJS_666 (7. August 2019)

Max lässt auch heute noch viele ziemlich alt aussehen, wenn der unterwegs ist. Den werde ich mir im Dezember in der Kantine in Köln mit seinem Bruder Iggor wieder mal geben, nachdem ich letztes Jahr schon die beiden auf ihrer Roots-Tour in Düsseldorf gesehen habe...

Motto dieses Jahr:

Return Beneath Arise


----------



## SJS_666 (7. August 2019)

Aber erst mal kommt im Oktober 25 Jahre Machine Head Jubiläums Tour!
Leider dieses mal nicht in Oberhausen in der Turbinenhalle. Da habe ich die 1994 als Vorband von Slayer auf der Divine Intervention Tour zum ersten Mal gesehen. Das war Machine Head´s Deutschland Debüt. Die erste CD war nicht mal 3 Monate auf dem Markt und nen halbes Jahr später (1995) sind die selbst schon Hauptact gewesen und hatten damals Clutch und Meshuggah als Vorband mit im Zelt in Oberhausen...

1996 dann Dynamo Headliner!!!


----------



## msony (7. August 2019)

Super.
Ich habe Soulfly schon zu oft gesehen,aber trotzdem immer geil.
Der Mann hat halt Charisma.


----------



## SJS_666 (7. August 2019)

msony schrieb:


> Super.
> Ich habe Soulfly schon zu oft gesehen,aber trotzdem immer geil.
> Der Mann hat halt Charisma.


Auf jeden Fall. Es gibt kaum jemanden, der das Publikum derart hypnotisiert und im Griff hat...


----------



## msony (7. August 2019)

SJS_666 schrieb:


> Aber erst mal kommt im Oktober 25 Jahre Machine Head Jubiläums Tour!
> Leider dieses mal nicht in Oberhausen in der Turbinenhalle. Da habe ich die 1994 als Vorband von Slayer auf der Divine Intervention Tour zum ersten Mal gesehen. Das war Machine Head´s Deutschland Debüt. Die erste CD war nicht mal 3 Monate auf dem Markt und nen halbes Jahr später (1995) sind die selbst schon Hauptact gewesen und hatten damals Clutch und Meshuggah als Vorband mit im Zelt in Oberhausen...
> 
> 1996 dann Dynamo Headliner!!!


Machine Head habe ich vor zig Jahren in Coesfeld gesehen,Vorband war Napalm Death-nur GEIL.
Aber nun zurück zum eigentlichen Thread,sonst kommen mir noch die Tränen.


----------



## kalihalde (8. August 2019)

Zurück zum Thema 






Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (9. August 2019)




----------



## synlos (10. August 2019)

Clouded sky with apple pile.


----------



## synlos (11. August 2019)

CNC-Gedöns on tour.


----------



## Lorenzini (11. August 2019)

Feines Rädchen. Wunderschöne Landschaft. Wo ist das?


----------



## msony (12. August 2019)

Moin


----------



## synlos (12. August 2019)

Lorenzini schrieb:


> Feines Rädchen. Wunderschöne Landschaft. Wo ist das?


Süd-östlich vom Weserbergland. Ausläufer davon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (13. August 2019)

EH


----------



## AxelF1977 (13. August 2019)

msony schrieb:


> EH
> Anhang anzeigen 897244Anhang anzeigen 897246



Schöner Arsch


----------



## Silberrücken (13. August 2019)

Vorgestern- Sonntag!





a bisserl was.....





geht scho noch! 





Finale war ein kurzes Eintauchen.....


----------



## fiveelements (14. August 2019)

Ach, die Bayern haben es mit Landschaftspflege und der Holzwirtschaft einfach drauf. Nicht so Hessenforst. Ich war heute wieder im Taunus. Da, wo früher Wald war, ist jetzt Himmel. Alle Welt redet von Klimaschutz und Aufforstung. In Hessen ist man nach der Landtagswahl offenbar dazu übergegangen, nicht mehr nur einen Hektar, sondern ganze Berge abzuholzen, ich bekam Stinkelaune.




Förster erklärte mir letzthin, die Bäume seien alle krank vom letzten Jahr und hätten daher kein Abwehr gegen Borkenkäfer und Co. Außerdem sei es viel ökologischer, heimisches Holz industriell zu verarbeiten.




Dann fragte ich mich aber doch, warum dann überall die Borke mit den Käfern drin rumliegt, man hat den Eindruck, dass das alles mit System geschieht, um noch mehr abholzen zu können.
Nun, dieser Faden hat einen positiven Grundton und so muss ich ja auch wieder die Kurve kriegen.
Auf dem Feldberg dann hatte ich mich etwas beruhigt und es ging mir schon besser. Ein fantastisches Bike übrigens. Beschdes Classicbike im Stall.


----------



## Silberrücken (14. August 2019)

Die Bayerischen Staatsforsten sind leider kein Vorbild.....


----------



## fiveelements (14. August 2019)

Ich habs schon fast geahnt. Also dann werde ich mir in Zukunft Mühe geben, schöne Szenen zu zeigen und Hessenforst försterln lassen...


----------



## ice (14. August 2019)

ja , in Hessen...
... die schwarz /grünen Regierung hat vorbildfunktion in Sachen Umweltschutz ....









						Rettet den Reinhardswald | Gegen Zerstörung des Waldes
					

Der Reinhardswald braucht Hilfe. Waldgebiet soll zum Wind-Industriegebiet werden. 1 Million m² sind bedroht. Waldschutz ist Klimaschutz!




					rettet-den-reinhardswald.de
				





ohne jeden Komentar


----------



## msony (14. August 2019)

Weserbergland


----------



## synlos (14. August 2019)

msony schrieb:


> WeserberglandAnhang anzeigen 897847


In der Nähe?


----------



## synlos (14. August 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (15. August 2019)

msony schrieb:


> EH
> Anhang anzeigen 897244Anhang anzeigen 897246


Wo steht der Turm @synlos ?


----------



## synlos (15. August 2019)

Boah, keine Ahnung... Gibt auch reichlich davon. Einheitsturm.


----------



## msony (15. August 2019)

synlos schrieb:


> Boah, keine Ahnung... Gibt auch reichlich davon. Einheitsturm.


Oben hinter Miizis Ferienhaus


----------



## planist (15. August 2019)

Heute mal wieder seit Monaten mit dem Vertex draußen.. schönes Rad, aber irgendwie fährt es sich unangenehm.
Oberrohr recht lang, und dann noch der lange, flache originale Ritchey Vorbau.. Gibt es kürzere und steilere Ritcheys oder andere passende aus der Zeit??


----------



## Spezi66 (15. August 2019)

Es gab einen 130er mit 20 Grad, ist aber recht selten zu finden





						Old Mountain Bikes
					

A database of Ritchey mountain bikes and historical information.




					ritchey.vintagebicycledatabase.com


----------



## joglo (16. August 2019)

planist schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder seit Monaten mit dem Vertex draußen.. schönes Rad, aber irgendwie fährt es sich unangenehm.
> Oberrohr recht lang, und dann noch der lange, flache originale Ritchey Vorbau.. Gibt es kürzere und steilere Ritcheys oder andere passende aus der Zeit??


Ich glaube viele hier kennen das Problem, dass man sich heute durch die relaxtere Fahrtposition bei moderneren Bikes oder dem zunehmenden Alter geschuldet, mit der Streckbank-Position der 90ziger Racebikes immer schwerer tut.

MTB Kult hat immer eine recht gute Auswahl an Schaftvorbauten https://www.mtb-kult.de/de/vorbauten/schaft-vorbauten.html
Sicherlich kein Ritchey aber vtl. findest Du ja einen passenden Tioga o.ä., der wäre dann klassisch.

Ich persönlich würde zunächst den Schaftvorbau einfach etwas weiter rausziehen (ist ja easy) und evtl. lieber einen Riserbar oder zumindest einen Lenker mit mehr Backsweep (Krümmung nach hinten) montieren, anstatt den Vorbau zu wechseln. Musst aber zuvor checken ob die Vorbau-Klemmung weit genug ist damit ein Riser durchpasst.
Ist zwar auch schade um den Ritchey Lenker, wenn das Bike aber dann mehr Spaß macht und mehr genutzt wird, sinnvoll.

Übrigens gabs ja auch in den 90zigern Riserbars die zumeist als Downhill-Lenker verkauft wurden https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/riser-lenker-klassikertauglich.644620/


----------



## msony (16. August 2019)

Meine Heimat


----------



## Spezi66 (16. August 2019)

Testfahrt


----------



## j.ö.r.g (18. August 2019)

mal wieder was aus den Bergen...




oberhalb von Tschierv




Ortler und Sta. Maria








Jufplaun mit Chasa da Cunfin




weiter Richtung Fuorcla del Gal








Alpe del Gallo und Lago di Livigno








Lago di Cancano




in der Wand der erahnbare Weg zur Malga Pedenolo









der untere Teil wird gerade saniert




... oben raus gewinnt eher die Natur








Piano de Pedenolo: welch geniale Wegführung




Blick von A (Bocchetta di Pedenolo) nach B (Kasernenruine an der Bocchetta di Forcola)




Blick von B nach A






Bocchetta di Forcola




Ortler und Stelvio




ein letzter Halt in der 1400hm-Abfahrt

Sta. Maria-Craistas-Lü-Alp Champatsch-Alp da Munt-Ofenpass-Buffalora-Fuorcla del Gal-Alpe del Gallo-Passo di Fraele-Malga Pedenolo-Bocchetta di Pedenolo-Bocchetta di Forcola-Umbrailpass-Sta. Maria (~80km/2800hm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (18. August 2019)




----------



## Silberrücken (19. August 2019)

Sensationelle Runde @j.ö.r.g   !!!  Leider schaffe ich solche nicht mehr an einem Tag......  

Gestern musste ich mich mit ca. der 



 

Hälfte deiner HM zufrieden geben.





Ich durfte allerdings auf drei "verschiedene" Alpenseen blicken..... 





und auch einige leichtalpine Trails mitnehmen.





Trotzdem bin ich dann doch irgendwann





auf dem Holzweg gelandet, der mich jedoch zuverlässig ins Tal leitete.


----------



## planist (19. August 2019)

wow!! tolle Runde.
Ps. Du musst Handgelenke aus Stahl haben bei der Überhöhung. 




j.ö.r.g schrieb:


> mal wieder was aus den Bergen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 899669
> oberhalb von Tschierv
> ...


----------



## msony (19. August 2019)

Freundin auf Probefahrt mit dem neuen Kuwahara.


----------



## joglo (19. August 2019)

j.ö.r.g schrieb:


> mal wieder was aus den Bergen...





planist schrieb:


> wow!! tolle Runde.
> Ps. Du musst Handgelenke aus haben bei der Überhöhung.


und den noch nicht mal vorhandenen Griffgummis (oder täuschen meine Augen?).
Bin trotzdem neidisch auf das Bike und die Tour.


----------



## Silberrücken (19. August 2019)

Das wurde in all den Jahren bei der Bike Transalp immer wieder staunend kommentiert......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuelschafer (19. August 2019)

Die shifter sind auch sehr interessant in den Hörnchen!


----------



## KUBIKUS (19. August 2019)

msony schrieb:


> Freundin auf Probefahrt mit dem neuen Kuwahara.
> Anhang anzeigen 900024


 
Aber wo ist denn der Helm geblieben?


----------



## synlos (19. August 2019)

Bißchen RR tut auch gut, zum Abschluss.


----------



## Glimmerman (21. August 2019)

Schon mal das gerade zusammen gesteckte Winterbike getestet (hier am Kanal rauf und runter reicht Singlespeed und -brake   ).





Find ich immer schön, aus den letzten Resten etwas Fahrbares zu machen und wenn es eine Ratte ist.

Und das geht gut ab mit nem Ultimate Superlight Rohrsatz (drei, vier unproblematische kleine Dellen inklusive) und Alugabel etc. wiegt das nicht viel!


----------



## msony (21. August 2019)

Nordsee


----------



## kalihalde (22. August 2019)

Staubige Feierabendrunde ...








... mit anschließendem Erfrischungsgetränk





Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## KUBIKUS (23. August 2019)

Gestrige Feierabendrunde, vorbei am Rathaus von Hannover. 








Wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## msony (23. August 2019)

Moin


----------



## caemis (23. August 2019)

Neulich waren @mcada und ich über Nacht im Barnim unterwegs - leider hat meine zu ihrem ersten Einsatz mitgenommene Leica defekte Lichtdichtungen und die Negative sind großteilig eher nicht zu gebrauchen ...




















Eine schöne Tour war es trotzdem!


----------



## ExoDus (23. August 2019)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Gestrige Feierabendrunde, vorbei am Rathaus von Hannover.
> Anhang anzeigen 901543
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 901544
> ...




Das erste Bild ist richtig gut geworden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KUBIKUS (23. August 2019)

ExoDus schrieb:


> Das erste Bild ist richtig gut geworden!


Danke. Hab mir etwas Mühe gegeben, da dafür eine Kamera statt Smartphone verwendet wurde.


----------



## synlos (24. August 2019)

Camouflage








Dead end!


----------



## expresso'93 (25. August 2019)




----------



## kalihalde (25. August 2019)

Kleine Sonntagsrunde.






Heiß war es.

@Horst Link , wusste gar nicht, dass Ihre Horstlichkeit jetzt einen auf Gastro macht .




Einen schönen Restsonntag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## synlos (25. August 2019)

expresso'93 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 902494


Wie sind denn die Tune Pullen so? Anständig dicht? Geruch usw.


----------



## expresso'93 (25. August 2019)

synlos schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die Tune Pullen so? Anständig dicht? Geruch usw.



Funktioniert problemlos, Tom.


----------



## SJS_666 (25. August 2019)

Heute nun also die erste kleine Tour mit dem 87er custom painted. Nix großartiges, da die Temperaturen dann doch nicht wirklich zu einer ausgiebigen Tour eingeladen haben. Also kurzerhand an der Ruhrmündung gestartet und ein wenig das Rheinufer entlang gefahren...






Trotz, oder vielleicht wegen, der hohen Temperaturen waren recht wenig Menschen am Rheinufer entlang. Verwunderlich, denn teils laden "Sand- oder Kiesstrand" Bereiche zum Relaxen und schwimmen ein...




































Jetzt nen schönes kühles Bier aufmachen...


----------



## Fischland (26. August 2019)

...tolles Rad geworden.


----------



## synlos (26. August 2019)

Rituale im Wald?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staabi (26. August 2019)

Gestern beim sebamed Bike Day in Boppard - Bad Salzig war das Wetter auf der 45km Strecke auch ganz schön


----------



## Silberrücken (26. August 2019)

Es ist wieder Sommer​​

​​und ich habe 6 Kilo weniger.und fliege rauf auf n Berg.....​​


----------



## synlos (26. August 2019)

SJS_666 schrieb:


> Heute nun also die erste kleine Tour mit dem 87er custom painted. Nix großartiges, da die Temperaturen dann doch nicht wirklich zu einer ausgiebigen Tour eingeladen haben. Also kurzerhand an der Ruhrmündung gestartet und ein wenig das Rheinufer entlang gefahren...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eins muss ich mal loswerden. Für Dosen hatte ich nie Interesse, aber Deine ganzen Dosen (Obacht Ritterschlag) sind richtig geil! Die Creme de la Creme von Cannondale. Klassisch betrachtet. Echt, tolle Maschinen! Großes Kino und passende Aufbauten.


----------



## ArSt (26. August 2019)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> und ich habe 6 Kilo weniger ...


... und endlich 'ne neue Knipse! Sieht zumindest so aus.


----------



## IHateRain (26. August 2019)

...fahrbare Untersätze zum abendlichen Tischtennis-match:





Beste Grüße
IHR


----------



## Silberrücken (27. August 2019)

ArSt schrieb:


> ... und endlich 'ne neue Knipse! Sieht zumindest so aus.




Mit dem Handy Armin





Die sind oftmals besser - und morgen ist übrigens wieder Ruhetag .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ExoDus (27. August 2019)

Currywurstrunde...


----------



## Silberrücken (29. August 2019)

Das Wetter ist heute mal wieder so durchwachsen, wie die Ausstattung





meines P20.....  und wieder mit dem Nokia Armin


----------



## Spezi66 (30. August 2019)

Alteisen unterwegs


----------



## synlos (30. August 2019)

Besucher.


----------



## kalihalde (30. August 2019)

synlos schrieb:


> Besucher.
> Anhang anzeigen 904679Anhang anzeigen 904680



Als ich den Etappenverlauf heute im Radio hörte, dachte ich mir, da steht @synlos bestimmt an der Strecke .


----------



## synlos (30. August 2019)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Als ich den Etappenverlauf heute im Radio hörte, dachte ich mir, da steht @synlos bestimmt an der Strecke .


Sowieso. Muss man ausnutzen!

Bißchen Alt waren die Alten auch unterwegs.


----------



## expresso'93 (31. August 2019)




----------



## red_hook (31. August 2019)

Bei 35°C auf Dackelschneidern (hier ohne Dackel)


----------



## Silberrücken (31. August 2019)

Ab morgen soll es dann etwas frischer werden.....






anyway- der Sommer war schön.


----------



## msony (1. September 2019)

Hi
Kleine Runde nach dem Unwetter von Gestern.





Der Sturm von Gestern hat natürlich wieder nur unsere Strasse auf einer Länge von  ca.500 Metern heimgesucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (1. September 2019)

Neues Material auf den Haustrails ausprobiert. Nicht schlecht für ein Rad was nicht aus Kanada kommt.


----------



## synlos (2. September 2019)

Geniales Wetter zum genialen ride - nicht zu warm nicht zu kalt.


----------



## Silberrücken (3. September 2019)

Eigentlich fahre ich im Herbst





sogar noch lieber, weil muss nicht mehr literweise trinken und die Kondition stimmt.....


----------



## fiveelements (4. September 2019)

Heute meine übliche Taunusrunde. Die ist fast immer gleich, aber nahezu jedesmal mit einem anderen Bike. Erste Station Roßkopf. Hab mich heute dort mit römischen Grenzsoldaten unterhalten und sie gefragt, was sie in den mehr as zwei Jahrtausenden am meisten bedauern. Dachte, es wären die Frauen und Kinder bei der Belagerung von Alesia, die Toten bei der Varusschlacht oder der Tod von Cicero. Was aber am meisten von den Grenzern bedauert wurde war, dass schon so lange mehr kein Kaiser zur Inspizierung vorbeikam.




Das Holzgeschäft brummt wieder im Taunus.




Dann die üblichen Taunusmonster. Ein berühmter tibetischer Yogi wurde nachts öfter in seiner Höhle auch von Monstern heimgesucht. Er wurde sie dadurch los, dass er ihnen seinen eregierten Penis zeigte.
Nach kurzer Überlegung kam ich zur Überzeugung, dass das in meinem Fall hier nicht funktioniert.




Auf dem Feldberg. Karbon statt Kondition. Die Powerarms wiegen naggisch 305 Gramm, mit drei Kettenblättern 430 Gramm und das komplette Tune- Tretlager mit diesen Kurbeln und allen Schrauben 609 Gramm. THM hat mit dieser Kurbel sein Gesellenstück abgeliefert.
Die Judy SL war ihrer Zeit voraus, wenn das Kartuschenproblem gelöst war.







Und noch zur Abwechslung das gute (nicht böse) Monster. Die Schutzgottheit aller Sportler im südlichen Taunus. Kurzes Verweilen muss sein.


----------



## synlos (4. September 2019)




----------



## Freefall79 (4. September 2019)

fiveelements schrieb:


> Heute meine übliche Taunusrunde. Die ist fast immer gleich, aber nahezu jedesmal mit einem anderen Bike. Erste Station Roßkopf. Hab mich heute dort mit römischen Grenzsoldaten unterhalten und sie gefragt, was sie in den mehr as zwei Jahrtausenden am meisten bedauern. Dachte, es wären die Frauen und Kinder bei der Belagerung von Alesia, die Toten bei der Varusschlacht oder der Tod von Cicero. Was aber am meisten von den Grenzern bedauert wurde war, dass schon so lange mehr kein Kaiser zur Inspizierung vorbeikam.


Hübsches Radl.



fiveelements schrieb:


> Das Holzgeschäft brummt wieder im Taunus.


Der Preis für den Festmeter dürfte sich bei dem Angebot irgendwo unterhalb des Kellergeschosses befinden und die Ertragsmarge wird wohl niemanden zu Jubel veranlassen.



fiveelements schrieb:


> Auf dem Feldberg. Karbon statt Kondition. Die Powerarms wiegen naggisch 305 Gramm, mit drei Kettenblättern 430 Gramm und das komplette Tune- Tretlager mit diesen Kurbeln und allen Schrauben 609 Gramm. THM hat mit dieser Kurbel sein Gesellenstück abgeliefert.


Schönes Stück Kohlenstoff.



fiveelements schrieb:


> Die Judy SL war ihrer Zeit voraus, wenn das Kartuschenproblem gelöst war.


UND das Elastomer-Problem, oder?



fiveelements schrieb:


> Und noch zur Abwechslung das gute (nicht böse) Monster. Die Schutzgottheit aller Sportler im südlichen Taunus. Kurzes Verweilen muss sein.


Ein Stückchen oberhalb der Emminghaushütte?

Gruß aus der Stadt in den entspannten Taunus!
Thomas


----------



## fiveelements (5. September 2019)

Freefall79 schrieb:


> Hübsches Radl.
> 
> 
> Der Preis für den Festmeter dürfte sich bei dem Angebot irgendwo unterhalb des Kellergeschosses befinden und die Ertragsmarge wird wohl niemanden zu Jubel veranlassen.
> ...




Die Holzpreise sind aktuell speziell natürlich bei uns niedrig, aber der Weltmarkt ist hungrig. So kehrt sich durch den Export heimischen Holzes das Försterargument, dass es besser ist, heimische Hölzer zu verarbeiten, als welches über die Weltmeere zu schippern, ins Gegenteil um. Auf den vollständig abgeholzten Flächen waren höchstens 10 % der Bäume braun, 30 % waren vom Borkenkäfer befallen, 100 % wurden abgeholzt.
Das Thema regt mich auf, ich bitte um Entschuldigung. Ich kenne auch die Argumente für eine totale Rodung.

Das Elastomerproblem bei der Judy gibts, das stimmt. Aktuell hab ich einseitig einen Indy - Elastomerstab drin, geht gut und gibts noch in gut erhaltenen Indys. Schwieriger war es aber, eine Tuningkartusche zu bekommen, die halbwegs hält, @Ketterechts sei Dank.

Der Schützer sitzt oberhalb der Emminghaushütte, genau. Nach Waldmarathons bekommt der regelmäßig Medaillen umgehängt, mir gefällt das.

Grüße auch an dich, aus der Stadt mit dem niedrigsten Durchschnittseinkommen Deutschlands.


----------



## yo_felix (5. September 2019)

Ich wusste nicht, dass Du nach Gelsenkirchen umgezogen bist 









						Regionen-Vergleich: Hier leben die Deutschen mit dem höchsten Einkommen – das Ranking
					

Eine Studie zeigt, dass die Pro-Kopf-Einkommen in Deutschland regional stark schwanken. In diesen Städten fließt das meiste und das geringste Geld auf die Konten der Bürger.




					www.handelsblatt.com


----------



## SJS_666 (5. September 2019)

yo_felix schrieb:


> Ich wusste nicht, dass Du nach Gelsenkirchen umgezogen bist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Habe ich mich auch gerade gefragt, seit wann Gelsenkirchen im Taunus liegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freefall79 (5. September 2019)

yo_felix schrieb:


> Ich wusste nicht, dass Du nach Gelsenkirchen umgezogen bist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich vermute eher, dass die Aussage mit Humor zu verstehen ist und er sich auf das andere Ende der Skala bezieht. Grüße in die Kreisstadt!


----------



## expresso'93 (5. September 2019)

Die Aussage war wohl eher auf Bad Offenbach bezogen, nicht auf den Taunus


----------



## msony (5. September 2019)

Moin
Gelsenkirchen Ückendorf.










Zum Mittag gab es leckeren russischen Schaschlik.





Gruss
Markus


----------



## fiveelements (5. September 2019)

Ja, mit msony kann ich beim Durchschnittseinkommen noch nicht mithalten. OF ist wohl die Grossstadt in Hessen, mit dem niedrigsten Einkommen, nicht in Deutschland. Oder frecher: Ausserhalb des Ruhrgebietes und der ehemaligen DDR hat Offenbach das niedrigste Einkommen in Deutschland.


----------



## msony (5. September 2019)

fiveelements schrieb:


> Ja, mit msony kann ich beim Durchschnittseinkommen noch nicht mithalten. OF ist wohl die Grossstadt in Hessen, mit dem niedrigsten Einkommen, nicht in Deutschland. Oder frecher: Ausserhalb des Ruhrgebietes und der ehemaligen DDR hat Offenbach das niedrigste Einkommen in Deutschland.


Hä?
Ganz schön ironisch


----------



## yo_felix (5. September 2019)

Currywurst hätt‘ ich jetzt auch gern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (5. September 2019)

yo_felix schrieb:


> Currywurst hätt‘ ich jetzt auch gern...Anhang anzeigen 906703


Hallo!!
Das war russischer Schaschlik,obwohl man im Pott die Currywurst bevorzugt.


----------



## synlos (5. September 2019)

msony schrieb:


> Moin
> Gelsenkirchen Ückendorf.
> 
> 
> ...


Erinnert mich irgendwie hieran.


----------



## Freefall79 (5. September 2019)

yo_felix schrieb:


> Currywurst hätt‘ ich jetzt auch gern...Anhang anzeigen 906703


Einfach rollen lassen... Best Woscht in Town kann nicht weit sein vom Lohrberg (oder zeig' Dich flexibel, und begnüge Dich mit 'nem Handkäs' in der Lohrberg-Schänke).


----------



## yo_felix (5. September 2019)

msony schrieb:


> Hallo!!
> Das war russischer Schaschlik,obwohl man im Pott die Currywurst bevorzugt.



Ich dachte das ist so ne Art Codewort, sorry Vielleicht hatte ich aber auch einen Currywurst Tagtraum nach dem schweren Anstieg auf 120m 



Freefall79 schrieb:


> Einfach rollen lassen... Best Woscht in Town kann nicht weit sein vom Lohrberg (oder zeig' Dich flexibel, und begnüge Dich mit 'nem Handkäs' in der Lohrberg-Schänke).


Kein Licht & kein Schloß dabei gehabt, sonst wär Handkäs´  erste Wahl!


----------



## Lorenzini (6. September 2019)

Markus Deine Fotos sind klasse.
Vg Volkmar


----------



## msony (6. September 2019)

Danke Volkmar


----------



## caemis (8. September 2019)

Man(n) muss auch mal eine andere Perspektive einnehmen...


----------



## msony (8. September 2019)

Hi
Wetter ist heute ehr bescheiden.


----------



## uschibert (8. September 2019)

Bei uns war das Wetter heute super...





Gruß!


----------



## msony (9. September 2019)

Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SJS_666 (9. September 2019)

Sehr geil, wo ist das?


----------



## msony (9. September 2019)

SJS_666 schrieb:


> Sehr geil, wo ist das?


Das ist am Kanal ,Nähe des Zoos in Gelsenkirchen.
Die letzten beiden Fotos sind auch in der Nähe des Kanals,allerdings weiss ich nicht was dort früher für Industriebetriebe ansässig waren.
Das Gelände ist auch selbst mit dem Rad schwer zu erreichen.


----------



## SJS_666 (9. September 2019)

Ok, RH-Kanal dachte ich mir fast. Und schwer zu erreichendes Gelände kommt mir auch bekannt vor. Die Halde auf der Ruhrinsel z.B., keine Ahnung warum da nicht mal zufahrtstechnisch was gemacht wird. Gehört so in die Kategorie, wenn Du nicht weiß, wie man dahin und hoch kommt, vergiss es besser wieder...

Wenn ich das so sehe bekomme ich jetzt schon wieder Lust auf´s Frühjahr...


----------



## msony (9. September 2019)

SJS_666 schrieb:


> Ok, RH-Kanal dachte ich mir fast. Und schwer zu erreichendes Gelände kommt mir auch bekannt vor. Die Halde auf der Ruhrinsel z.B., keine Ahnung warum da nicht mal zufahrtstechnisch was gemacht wird. Gehört so in die Kategorie, wenn Du nicht weiß, wie man dahin und hoch kommt, vergiss es besser wieder...
> 
> Wenn ich das so sehe bekomme ich jetzt schon wieder Lust auf´s Frühjahr...


Welche Halde auf der Ruhrhalbinsel meinst du?
Übrigens kommt jetzt das schönste vom Jahr,bald wir es schön nebelig und matschig.


----------



## SJS_666 (9. September 2019)

Ich meine die Halde mit dem Windrad drauf, von Duisburg aus Richtung Mülheim, kurz vor dem Wasserkraftwerk Raffelberg...
(also nicht wirklich Ruhrinsel, ich nenn das immer nur so)


Edith sagt, gerade mal bei Google Maps geguckt, Städtedreieck DU-OB-MH meine ich...

Und Ja, eigentlich ist es jetzt am schönsten zu Fahren. Temperaturen sind mega angenehm, noch ist es nicht ständig am Regnen. Nur ist für mich dieses Jahr nix mehr mit Fahren, hatte ne Meniskusrefixation am letzten Montag. Leider ist im Knie doch mehr kaputt gewesen als gedacht. Das wird wohl ein wenig was dauern, bis ich wieder Fahren kann...


----------



## msony (9. September 2019)

SJS_666 schrieb:


> Ich meine die Halde mit dem Windrad drauf, von Duisburg aus Richtung Mülheim, kurz vor der Schleuse Raffelberg...
> (also nicht wirklich Ruhrinsel, ich nenn das immer nur so)
> 
> 
> ...


Alles klar.
Da bin ich nicht unterwegs,zu weit weg von mir.
Gute Besserung.


----------



## Lorenzini (9. September 2019)

Hallo Markus,
Das gepunktete Fussball Ding würde auch gut in mein Gärtchen passen.
Frag doch mal was das kosten soll. Meine Frau hat bald Geburtstag.
Beste Grüsse Volkmar


----------



## msony (9. September 2019)

Lorenzini schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> Das gepunktete Fussball Ding würde auch gut in mein Gärtchen passen.
> Frag doch mal was das kosten soll. Meine Frau hat bald Geburtstag.
> Beste Grüsse Volkmar


Da musste aber einen grossen Garten für  haben,der ist nicht ganz soo klein.


----------



## red_hook (10. September 2019)

In die Zwetschgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splatter666 (10. September 2019)

red_hook schrieb:


> In die Zwetschgen



Mmmmhhh, lecker...
...die kleben immer so schön zwischen den Cleats


----------



## ice (10. September 2019)

und den Stollen


----------



## msony (10. September 2019)

Hi
Heute wurden mal moderne Silikon Griffe getestet und für gut befunden.





Ausserdem Jungenten die total neugierig waren.





Schönen Abend


----------



## ceo (11. September 2019)

zwar ist es schon im letzten monat passiert, aber die tour mit dem frisch aufgebauten '90er gt karakoram k2 galactic fade (ja, es ist die beste gt lackierung ever  ) war schlicht klasse. das rad ist leichtgängig und grundsolide. los ging es im ahrtal, später durchs brohltal und dann durch wald und feld über mosel, hunsrück, mittelrheintal, loreley (auch bloß 'n felsen) fähre rüdesheim, weinbergen mit stop durch kettenriss  final am zweiten tag bis nach frankfurt am main. das rad ist fast ganz mit 7fach xt ausgestattet und fährt sorglos. bin sehr froh, dass ich durch tipp von @miles2014 an so schöne mavic oxygen felgen gekommen bin, die super zu den 730/2-naben passen (finde ich). vielen dank auch mit dem tipp für den lenker mit backsweep @msony – der ist super. glaube das rahmenset (bekam noch eine fertan/wachs-kur) kam mal von @mubi – vielen dank.

ich hatte spaß und topwetter


----------



## msony (11. September 2019)

Tolle Fotos


----------



## red_hook (11. September 2019)

@ceo super Lackierung und cooles Gravelbike (woher nur wussten die bei GT, dass das mal...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (12. September 2019)

Moin


----------



## SJS_666 (12. September 2019)

msony schrieb:


> Moin
> Anhang anzeigen 909074Anhang anzeigen 909075Anhang anzeigen 909076Anhang anzeigen 909077


Ich glaube, ich engagiere Dich nächstes Jahr mal als "Tour Guide". Was Du immer für coole Locations ansteuerst...


----------



## msony (12. September 2019)

SJS_666 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich engagiere Dich nächstes Jahr mal als "Tour Guide". Was Du immer für coole Locations ansteuerst...


Das wird es bei euch in Duisburg auch geben.
Viele Sachen google ich vorher,weil schwer zu finden,vieles wurde abgerissen oder saniert..
Wären wir noch in den Achzigern würde ich euch warscheinlich soviel Industrieruinen zeigen,das es nach 3 Tagen sehr langweilig werden würde.


----------



## ArSt (14. September 2019)

"Industriedenkmal"? Homm mer a! (_Haben wir auch!_)

Großweil ist sicher nicht ganz so bekannt wie z.B. Gelsenkirchen, aber Kohleabbau gab es hier wie dort. 






Viel mehr zum Sehen gibt es allerdings nicht. Dafür glänzt Großweil heute mit anderen Werten: https://www.google.de/search?q=groß...KQKHSqsDEgQ_AUIFCgE&biw=1534&bih=1106#imgrc=_
Liebe Grüße speziell an die "Pott-Biker",
Armin.


----------



## kalihalde (15. September 2019)

Kohle können wir auch.
Denkmal für unsere Kohlebahn



Mit herzlichem Glückauf
kalihalde


----------



## expresso'93 (15. September 2019)

Hoherodskopf/Vogelsberg


----------



## caemis (16. September 2019)

Am Samstag, kurz nach dem Frühstück ...





Selbstredend bergauf... Kaaterskill Mountains/Escarpment Trail

Oben wurde es viel besser





Bis bald und schöne Grüße von der EastCoast!


----------



## msony (17. September 2019)

Guten Morgen





















Gruesse


----------



## miles2014 (17. September 2019)

Heute erste Seenrunde mit dem neu aufgebauten Fat Chance...
XXL? Eher was für kurze Beine.
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2420725]
	
[/URL]


----------



## aspeiron (22. September 2019)

Nette 16 Kilometer durch die Wälder und selbst einfach Trails sind kein Problem wenn man sich mal den Flex gewöhnt hat und das bei immerhin 2 Zentner fahrfertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriam (22. September 2019)

Leider war es beim ersten Ausritt bewölkt...war trotzdem schön...mit der Dose





MfG
Chris


----------



## Ianus (22. September 2019)




----------



## expresso'93 (22. September 2019)




----------



## Horst Link (22. September 2019)

Heute echt harte Tour mit Mate @not.the.one 
Am Ende der 120km und 1800hm haben wir den halben Rennsteig absolviert und diverse Schleifen drangehangen. Für Fotos war keine Zeit.


----------



## Dean76 (23. September 2019)

Nicht heute
Aber gestern mal den Tag mit Brüderchen für ne Biergartenrunde genutzt




Lieben Gruß 
André


----------



## msony (23. September 2019)

Erstmal eine Runde chillen.


----------



## manuelschafer (23. September 2019)

Es lohnt sich


----------



## msony (25. September 2019)

Hallo


----------



## aspeiron (25. September 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caemis (27. September 2019)

Ein letzter Gruß aus New York bevor es zurück nach Berlin geht...


Gestern Mittag am Hudson auf der Westseite - Eine letzte Tour führte mich nochmal rund 180km am Ufer (mal mehr mal weniger) entlang. Wer möchte, kann hier noch ein wenig Fotos schauen und Tourenberichte lesen... 

Bis bald,
Marco

PS: Die nächsten Fotos werden dann auch wieder klassisch


----------



## Nightstorm (27. September 2019)

Sehr geiler Bericht....


----------



## sebse (27. September 2019)

sehr schön marco und danke fürs mitnehmen


----------



## msony (27. September 2019)

Hallo
Ich habe ja noch Fotos von Vorgestern.














Gruss
Markus


----------



## Horst Link (28. September 2019)

Gemeinsame Testrunde auf den Spuren eines Größenwahnsinnigen. Mögen die Spiele beginnen!




Achim und Joe by ultrahorst, on Flickr




Bonapartes Hügel by ultrahorst, on Flickr


----------



## aal (29. September 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## expresso'93 (29. September 2019)

Mit Gerrit in Polen unterwegs




Wildlife 












Für Markus


----------



## Horst Link (29. September 2019)

Das Abendessen ist gesichert...


----------



## xxxT (29. September 2019)

uii, ein steinpilz 
oder 3?
hier hats jetzt auch endlich mal geregnet,dann werde ich die tage auch mal gucken.


----------



## chriam (29. September 2019)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Das Abendessen ist gesichert...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 916298





xxxT schrieb:


> uii, ein steinpilz
> oder 3?
> hier hats jetzt auch endlich mal geregnet,dann werde ich die tage auch mal gucken.


Dann einen Guten...
MfG
Chris


----------



## chriam (29. September 2019)

Erst an der Donau......



dann über der Donau....






MfG
Chris

PS: Vorbau ändert sich in Kürze.....


----------



## Spezi66 (2. Oktober 2019)

Ungewohnt frisch war es heute


----------



## expresso'93 (2. Oktober 2019)




----------



## synlos (3. Oktober 2019)

Pack...




Nicht zu warm und nicht zu kalt. Feucht, aber geil.


----------



## Fischland (4. Oktober 2019)

Pack...



....Warum ?  Die mußten schnell zur Demo !


----------



## black-panther (4. Oktober 2019)

Bratpfanne, Abtropfsieb, etc. 
Voll die (Pre-)Demoausstattung, genau...

Du warst anscheinend noch auf keiner. Aber man kann ja einfach mal die Fresse aufmachen und mithaten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischland (4. Oktober 2019)

...und DU kannst dich in deiner Wortwahl mal mässigen.


----------



## synlos (4. Oktober 2019)

Pack, weil dort öfter und auch anderes Zeug liegt. Beispielsweise Plastikflaschen-Kurze - Säckeweise. Eindeutig Ostblock. Ist wohl auch ein Schlafplatz. Kann man alles machen, wenn man sich benimmt.


----------



## kalihalde (4. Oktober 2019)

Gestern in der Nähe von Jena.






Nass war´s.

Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Ianus (5. Oktober 2019)




----------



## msony (7. Oktober 2019)

Moin


----------



## chriam (8. Oktober 2019)

Gestern geholt....der Traum meiner Kindheit....aber ich musste mir ja ein Winora Pseudo-MTB kaufen....Licht, Gepäckträger, Schutzbleche....

Bis auf den Sattel, Griffe und Pedale original....

Unglaublich 200GS, Exage....gab es wirklich....und das funktioniert sogar....













MfG
Chris


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (9. Oktober 2019)

Nicht heute Nachmittag, kein schönes Wetter und auch kein Klassiker. Aber ein gutes Bild.
Vor 2 Wochen in Klinovec... 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Thomas Sommer (10. Oktober 2019)

chriam schrieb:


> Unglaublich 200GS, Exage....gab es wirklich....und das funktioniert sogar....



Die Teile waren am meinem GT Talera. Die Schaltung funktionierte wirklich tadellos. Aber die  Bremsen, 
diese plastikumantelten Blechteile....?  Etwas verzögert haben sie aber funktionieren würde
ich das nicht nennen.


----------



## Horst Link (10. Oktober 2019)

@swonte   auf heimischen Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (11. Oktober 2019)

@oppaunke am Limit


----------



## chriam (11. Oktober 2019)

Fast original Panzer fahren....

















MfG
Chris


----------



## red_hook (12. Oktober 2019)




----------



## expresso'93 (12. Oktober 2019)

Crosser Runde bei herrlichem Wetter


----------



## Mathes66 (13. Oktober 2019)

Dieses Bike zaubert mir immer wieder ein Lächeln ins Gesicht.


----------



## msony (13. Oktober 2019)

Hi







Wie kann man Jagd auf Juden machen,ist das einfach nur der Neid von damals?!

Deshalb das Foto.

Gruss
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (13. Oktober 2019)

Fahrt zum Potravini in der Böhmischen Schweiz


----------



## Horst Link (13. Oktober 2019)

Und zurück zur Chalupka.


----------



## ceo (13. Oktober 2019)

schöner herbstlicher ausflug nach bad nauheim. wir hatten spaß.


----------



## chriam (14. Oktober 2019)

Schöner Oktober.....

MfG
Chris


----------



## joglo (14. Oktober 2019)

Ähnliche Bilder von mir, war wirklich schön sonnig und herbstlich. Nur die Tage sind jetzt schon deutlich kürzer. Meine Bilder sind um 18:30 aufgenommen, um 19:00 wars richtig dunkel.


----------



## SJS_666 (14. Oktober 2019)

@joglo:
Immer noch MEGAschön!!! Und schön zu sehen, dass Du es immer noch hast!
(Wehe Du verkaufst das...)


----------



## zurkoe (15. Oktober 2019)

@joglo:
Schönes Cannondale! Ist das hinten eine Diacompe 990?


----------



## joglo (15. Oktober 2019)

@zurkoe  ja, sind AD990 centerpull hinten, AD983 Cantis vorne und geradezu design-preis-verdächtige AD290 Hebel (ich zumindest finde die sehr geil).
Leider, und das weiß @SJS_666 auch, habe ich mit dem M700 (mehr hier und hier) etwas Anlauf-/Beziehungsschwierigkeiten.
Die 25km gestern im Herbstlaub waren wahrscheinlich auch so eine Art Abschiedstour.
Muss jetzt nicht zwangsläufig gehen, aber steht recht viel. Wenn jemand einen Platz an der Ofenbank und etwas Auslauf für das rüstige Cannondale hat kann sich ja gerne mit mir mal in Verbindung setzen.

Sorry für die schlechten Bilder gestern, die haben am Smartphone noch überraschend gut ausgesehen, hier am Monitor halt grieslig (grausig).


----------



## chaw (15. Oktober 2019)




----------



## zurkoe (18. Oktober 2019)

joglo schrieb:


> @zurkoe  ja, sind AD990 centerpull hinten



Die werden ja immer noch in dieser Form produziert (-> BMX). Ich wüsste spontan keine andere Bremse, oder überhaupt irgendein MTB-Teil, was jetzt seit 30 Jahren unverändert gebaut wird.



joglo schrieb:


> Muss jetzt nicht zwangsläufig gehen, aber steht recht viel. Wenn jemand einen Platz an der Ofenbank und etwas Auslauf für das rüstige Cannondale hat kann sich ja gerne mit mir mal in Verbindung setzen.



Zum Glück ist das mir zu klein - und ausserdem ein Katalogaufbau, da gibt es dann eh nix mehr gross dran zu schrauben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SJS_666 (18. Oktober 2019)

zurkoe schrieb:


> Die werden ja immer noch in dieser Form produziert (-> BMX). Ich wüsste spontan keine andere Bremse, oder überhaupt irgendein MTB-Teil, was jetzt seit 30 Jahren unverändert gebaut wird.


Ne Menge der alten DiaCompe Teile werden heute immer noch bzw. wieder produziert. Im Endeffekt die ganzen alten BMX Bremsteile (MX1000 Bremsen, MX121 Griffe, usw.) aber auch die uralten 980er Cantis usw. gibt´s immer als Neuauflage...


----------



## mr.scandalous (19. Oktober 2019)

Gestern war bei uns mit einer der besten Tage 2019. Wunderbar entspannte Tour im herbstlichen Hauswald. Temperatur, Licht, Farben alles perfekt. 


























Happy Trails
Markus


----------



## Nightstorm (19. Oktober 2019)

Wo isn das?


----------



## mr.scandalous (19. Oktober 2019)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Wo isn das?



Das ist der Kirchsee bei Dietramszell. Super Tour aus dem alten Moser Bike Guide Genusstouren Oberbayern.

Happy Trails
Markus


----------



## joglo (19. Oktober 2019)

Super Bilder, egal ob mit oder ohne Bike!


----------



## mr.scandalous (20. Oktober 2019)

Danke, freut mich. Ich hatte sonst nie die Kamera dabei, aber diesmal war es wirklich gut, sie mitgenommen zu haben. Werde ich von nun an wieder öfter tun.


----------



## Ianus (20. Oktober 2019)

Wider Erwarten doch nochmal kurz unterwegs gewesen.....


----------



## chriam (20. Oktober 2019)

...wenn bewölkt.... muss das Radl leuchten...





MfG
Chris


----------



## Horst Link (20. Oktober 2019)

Nachwuchsförderung 





Vollgefederter Blick auf Science City


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas Sommer (21. Oktober 2019)




----------



## msony (23. Oktober 2019)

Hallo
Seit Ewigkeiten mal wieder auf der heimischen Halde.







Gruss
Markus


----------



## msony (24. Oktober 2019)

Glückauf!


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (24. Oktober 2019)

msony schrieb:


> Glückauf!



schade, dass ich nicht mehr Zeit hatte


----------



## msony (24. Oktober 2019)

Horster_Schwabe schrieb:


> schade, dass ich nicht mehr Zeit hatte


Wir schaffen bestimmt bald mal ne Runde zu drehen.
Danke nochmal.


----------



## msony (25. Oktober 2019)

chaw schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 924118


Von dem Rad würde ich gerne mal eine Totale sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stahlbetrieb (25. Oktober 2019)

Cromega wird im rheinhessischen Hinterland von einem komischen Typ abgechekt.


----------



## chriam (25. Oktober 2019)

Radl....geil....Kommentar...naja...


----------



## Stahlbetrieb (25. Oktober 2019)

ich finde eine Institution die einem sterbenden Menschen auf einem Kreuz eine goldene Unterhose verpasst auch.....naja.


----------



## msony (25. Oktober 2019)

Relikte aus einer alten Zeit.


----------



## expresso'93 (26. Oktober 2019)




----------



## IHateRain (26. Oktober 2019)

Beste Grüße
IHR


----------



## Horst Link (27. Oktober 2019)

Sektion Jena unterwegs auf dem Lämmerberg


----------



## Horst Link (27. Oktober 2019)

IHateRain schrieb:


> Beste Grüße
> IHR



Gute Bildidee. Wie hast du das Rad in Position gebracht?


----------



## KUBIKUS (27. Oktober 2019)

@oli_attack sein Almega und mein Leopard, mitten in der Natur...


----------



## IHateRain (27. Oktober 2019)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Gute Bildidee. Wie hast du das Rad in Position gebracht?




Du sagst es - "Idee". An der Umsetzung haperte es; ist weder der richtige Winkel noch der richtige Ort, bzw. Baum. Ich wollt´s nur mal ausprobieren und der Walnussbaum steht neberm Haus...

Stock/Stein hinters HR, das VR mit einem kleinen Fadem am Baum fixiert  Sei/d ehrlich: der Fadem am VR fällt nicht auf wenn man es nicht weiß.

Beste Grüße
IHR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (27. Oktober 2019)

Bei uns gibts auch bald keine Rasenautobahnen mehr. Alles nur noch versteinert, zum Kotzen!
Nur tief im Wald kann man es noch rascheln hören.


----------



## SJS_666 (27. Oktober 2019)

synlos schrieb:


> Bei uns gibts auch bald keine Rasenautobahnen mehr. Alles nur noch versteinert, zum Kotzen!


Bei sowas könnt ich auch immer brechen!
Was soll so ein Schwachsinn?


----------



## KUBIKUS (27. Oktober 2019)

SJS_666 schrieb:


> Bei sowas könnt ich auch immer brechen!
> Was soll so ein Schwachsinn?


Hier, südlich von Hannover, gibt es einen schönen Radweg entlang eines Flusses und so wurde dort, man frage sich warum, selbiges verrichtet. Besonders am Anfang war der Weg auch kaum befahrbar, weil das Vorderrad ständig wegrutschte.


----------



## SJS_666 (27. Oktober 2019)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Hier, südlich von Hannover, gibt es einen schönen Radweg entlang eines Flusses und so wurde dort, man frage sich warum, selbiges verrichtet. Besonders am Anfang war der Weg auch kaum befahrbar, weil das Vorderrad ständig wegrutschte.


Ja, das ist hier bei uns auch nicht viel besser...
Am Rhein entlang ist auch vieles nachträglich so Scheiße verunstaltet worden, am Rhein Herne Kanal entlang streckenweise auch...
Bin nur froh, dass sie im Stadtwald noch nicht auf diese tolle Idee gekommen sind. Bis auf einen Zufahrtsweg zu der Waldkappelle (der ist teils asphaltiert bzw Splitt) und ganz wenige Hauptwege (geschottert) ist da alles noch ok...


----------



## aal (30. Oktober 2019)

kalt und trocken hier. Gutes Fahrwetter:


----------



## flott.weg (31. Oktober 2019)

Fietsen in bergen an zee. Nordholland.


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (31. Oktober 2019)

aal schrieb:


> kalt und trocken hier. Gutes Fahrwetter:



ich bekomm jedes Mal ein feuchtes Höschen, wenn ich das Rad sehe...für mich eines der schönsten Teile überhaupt hier.


----------



## Nightstorm (31. Oktober 2019)

Ist das mit dem Schalthebel arg gewöhnungsbedürftig oder easy?


----------



## aal (31. Oktober 2019)

Is wie früher am RR. Nur, daß die Schalthebel eben am Lenker sitzen. friction ist Gefühlssache. Ich vermiss die Klicks nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (31. Oktober 2019)

aal schrieb:


> kalt und trocken hier. Gutes Fahrwetter:


Die Koffer vom @aal exander sind einfach nur pure Fahrmaschinen,ohne hach da passt der Kontrast nicht und da hab ich nen Kratzer....


----------



## Nightstorm (31. Oktober 2019)

aal schrieb:


> Ich vermiss die Klicks nicht.



Recht so....an meinem Reiserad fahre ich auch mit abgeschalteter Automatik. Herrlich....


----------



## aspreti (1. November 2019)

Heute kleine Herbstrunde an der Isar entlang.






Der Filius immer voran.





Nicht nur Classic-Bikes waren unterwegs. Statt Bridgestone heute mit dem Bontrager.





Die sanften Steigungen meinten es gut mit uns.




Unter dem Laub wartete manche Überraschung, die aber mit Fahrtechnik zu meistern war.




Winterschuhe getestet und für ausreichend warm befunden.





Den Cablehanger hats mir beim Sturz verdreht, ansonsten ein immer noch schönes Cockpit.
Kann mir jemand mal eine Bezugsquelle für diese fehlende Plastikabdeckung an der Gabel nennen?


----------



## ArSt (1. November 2019)

aspreti schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand mal eine Bezugsquelle für diese fehlende Plastikabdeckung an der Gabel nennen?











						Lamellenstopfen Rohrstopfen RUNDROHR Rohr Stopfen Abdeckkappen Endkappen  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Lamellenstopfen Rohrstopfen RUNDROHR Rohr Stopfen Abdeckkappen Endkappen bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				



Oder schau mal in 'nen Baumarkt.
Liebe Grüße,
Armin.


----------



## joglo (1. November 2019)

aspreti schrieb:


> Heute kleine Herbstrunde an der Isar entlang.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 931744
> ...


schönes Bike!
Bzgl. des Stopfen für die Gabel würde ich einfach mal den Durchmesser messen und sowas wie hier https://www.amazon.de/Rundstopfen-Schwarz-Kunststoff-Lamellenstopfen-Abdeckkappe/dp/B079GT18LY entsprechend bestellen.

Edit, Armin war schneller


----------



## mr.scandalous (1. November 2019)

Immer wieder gut an der Isar. War auf der Grünwalder Seite oder? Da steht leider im Sommer mittlerweile schon immer das Wasser knöchelhoch an manchen Stellen. Gings bei euch noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aspreti (1. November 2019)

Den Hinweg haben wir auf der Schäfltlarnerseite gemacht. Zurück auf der Grünwalderseite, allerdings nicht auf dem Trail, da dort an einige Stellen das Wasser hoch stand und der Sohnemann unbedingt in Jeans fahren wollte. Auf dem Normalweg ging es sehr gut. Nur das Laub verdeckt so manchen Stolperstein, da muss vorausschauend gefahren werden.
Es ist halt Herbst, da ändert man ja normalerweise auch seine Fahrweise.


----------



## expresso'93 (3. November 2019)




----------



## Horst Link (3. November 2019)

Kurze Hose. 20° und Sonne pur. So kann der November weiter gehen.


----------



## caemis (4. November 2019)

Heute war alles irgendwie grau. Es goß aus Eimern. Der Wald war leer ...











​


----------



## dochwiederda (6. November 2019)

Hat was, Grau in Grau


----------



## aspreti (7. November 2019)

caemis schrieb:


> Heute war alles irgendwie grau. Es goß aus Eimern. Der Wald war leer ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schön mal wieder S/W zu sehen. Den Negativstreifen mal kurz abblasen wäre allerdings gut gewesen hätte mein Laborlehrer gesagt.?


----------



## caemis (7. November 2019)

aspreti schrieb:


> Schön mal wieder S/W zu sehen. Den Negativstreifen mal kurz abblasen wäre allerdings gut gewesen hätte mein Laborlehrer gesagt.?


ich glaube eher den scanner mal wieder putzen hilft weiter


----------



## SJS_666 (7. November 2019)

caemis schrieb:


> ich glaube eher den scanner mal wieder putzen hilft weiter


Absolutes Veto!
Gerade so haben die Bilder richtiges Flair...


----------



## aspreti (7. November 2019)

SJS_666 schrieb:


> Absolutes Veto!
> Gerade so haben die Bilder richtiges Flair...



Richtig, wir sind ja im Classic-Forum. ?


----------



## caemis (7. November 2019)

Und der Verdacht käme auf, dass ich im "Kreativmodus" meiner Digitalen auf schwarz weiß gestellt hätte und in Lightroom statt nachträglicher HDR Bearbeitung einen #dustfilter rübergelegt habe...  Ist aber alles Handarbeit - ein Stativ wäre bei den langen Belichtungszeiten (1/15) schon hilfreich gewesen - und ab bald kann ich auch wieder selber entwickeln und Abzüge machen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuelschafer (7. November 2019)

flair hat er auf jeden fall der ss-lobsy und das auch in grau wetter camo


----------



## aspreti (7. November 2019)

Heute habe ich geschwänzt, wie damals in der Schule. Die Folgen waren weniger schmerzhaft als vor fast einem halben Jahrhundert. Ich kann allen nur raten manche harmlose Jugendsünden im höheren Frauen/Mannesalter noch einmal zu wiederholen. Es macht eine diebische Freude.

Die Wahl des Fortbewegungsmittel war aber heute nicht der Klassiker. Es sollte schliesslich schnell gehen, das Schwänzen dauerte auch nur zwei halbe Tage bis es aufflog. Deshalb war ein angemessener Untergrund von Nöten.







Der, der mir das Herz aufgehen liess, war auch bald gefunden.







Ohne Zweifel näher sich auch der Herbst seinem Ende und ein Zyklus geht zu Ende.






Manche versuchen es nochmal, dem nahen Ende des Jahres ein erfolgreich Schnippchen zu schlagen.






Das Laub an Rand der Wege spricht eine andere Sprache und verkündet das es jetzt reicht.






Der weite Blick in die bayerischen Berge und die Landschaft lässt das Radljahr nochmals Revue passieren.






Die geradelten Kilometer, die geteilten Momente mit den Bikekollegen.






Auch ein geschwänzter Tag geht mal zu Ende. Dafür erwartet mich jetzt keine Tracht Prügel sondern ein leckerer Cappuccino. So hat das Älterwerden auch seine guten Seiten.


----------



## Mr_Brown (9. November 2019)

heute nachmittag auf dem weg von wiesbaden richtung platte. vg christopher


----------



## Thomas Sommer (9. November 2019)




----------



## msony (10. November 2019)

Hi
Zechenwald im Spätherbst 








Grüße 
Markus


----------



## manuelschafer (11. November 2019)

.


----------



## aspreti (11. November 2019)

Darling, you got to let me know 
Should I stay or should I go? 






Na, da fahr ma no a bisserl






Is doch so schee






und koa Mensch unterwegs






Alex


----------



## Ketterechts (12. November 2019)

Sonntag bissl Waldwegcruisen


----------



## mr.scandalous (16. November 2019)

Auch bei uns unten wars gestern noch wunderbar. Kleine Runde an der Isar entlang, bis Schäftlarn und zurück.




























Perfektes Wetter um die neuen Handschuhe zu testen. 






Happy Trails
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (16. November 2019)

das ist ein sehr schönes Rad...tolle Fotos sinds auch.


----------



## chriam (17. November 2019)

Heute mal das Winora gelüftet....hoch auf den Finkenstein



Dann rüber zum Antoniberg...















Blick ins diesige Wellheimer Trockental....




MfG
Chris


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (17. November 2019)

Heute nur ne kleine Runde, aber mit Kamera. 





Ein Bild:





Und wieder heim... 





Grüsse Franky​


----------



## ExoDus (17. November 2019)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Und wieder heim...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Lampe kannst du dir da eigentlich sparen, Hammer Farbe...ich will irgendwann noch die Jamaika Version besitzen.


----------



## mr.scandalous (18. November 2019)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Heute nur ne kleine Runde, aber mit Kamera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sollte mir auch mal nen Rucksack angewöhnen. Im Winter wirds dann doch eng mit Kamera in der Hüfttasche.
Mega Zugfoto!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (18. November 2019)

Ich habe früher die Kamera mit Objektiv in ein Handtuch gewickelt und in den Bikerucksack gesteckt. Irgendwann im Winter hat es mich derbe mit dem Fatbike hingemault. Dabei ist mir das Tokina 11-16 von der 50D abgebrochen - Objektiv Schrott. Danach habe ich mir den Evoc Scout gekauft und nie bereut. Er ist eine Kombi aus Bike und Fotorucksack. Sprich Kamera, Stativ und mehrere Objektive plus Bikekrempel inklusive Trinkblase passen problemlos. Mittlerweile nehme ich aber nur noch eine Festbrennweite mit um mich einzuschränken, weniger ist mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.scandalous (18. November 2019)

Ja sehr ärgerlich. Mir reicht zum biken normal eine Festbrennweite allemal. Da bin ich mit Fuji und 56 1.2 noch gut kompakt unterwegs.
Aber nen kleinen Rucksack für nen extra Fleece und Brotzeit wär dann doch mal ganz fein.


----------



## msony (23. November 2019)

Hi


----------



## ice (23. November 2019)

cool


----------



## Ketterechts (24. November 2019)

Trocken - zumindest von oben - was braucht man mehr ?


----------



## manuelschafer (24. November 2019)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Trocken - zumindest von oben - was braucht man mehr Anhang anzeigen 942734


u-brake an den Seatstays zB


----------



## Horst Link (24. November 2019)

Wenn der Nebel sich verzogen hat, offenbart sich noch einmal die Schönheit des Endlichen.


----------



## Mr_Brown (26. November 2019)

...ist schon am sonntag gewesen. das scott überrascht immer wieder mit gutem handling und dennoch viel komfort. kann ja auch nix dafür, daß es aus taiwan ist und '89 noch die 6fach deore angeschraubt bekommen hat, bei der ich stets aufs neue feststelle, wie gut sie funktioniert. sollte eigentlich die abschiedsausfahrt werden...einziger kritikpunkt ist die u brake mit einem druckpunkt wie ein hefekuchen.


----------



## schnitzeljagt (30. November 2019)

Wiesbaden. 
Zum Projektabschluss naechste Woche heute ein letztes Mal in den Taunus-Huegeln modern unterwegs gewesen...


Gruesse

Der Mic


----------



## DrmZ (30. November 2019)

Das Winterrad ist fertig geworden.
Bei strahlendem Sonnenschein und milden 5° gabs die erste richtige Ausfahrt mit dem Restehopper.
Bin lange keine Schutzbleche mehr gefahren und sie stören weniger als befürchtet.

Bei der Gelegenheit wurde die Kette gleich mit Ostseesand getauft.
Jetzt kann der Winter kommen ᕙ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)ᕗ


----------



## msony (30. November 2019)

Hi
Schwarzer Samstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aal (4. Dezember 2019)

lange Dämmerung, erste Fröste, Windstille


----------



## Ketterechts (6. Dezember 2019)

Nachdem ich Heute während der Arbeit mal das Wetter fürs Wochenende gecheckt habe , war klar - ich muss noch schnell aufs Bike wenn ich heim komme - gesagt getan und das Yeti ein bissl ausgeführt .





Und vermutlich das letzte bissl Sonne für den Rest der Woche aufgesaugt


----------



## Chennero (6. Dezember 2019)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Und vermutlich das letzte bissl Sonne für den Rest der Woche aufgesaugt
> 
> Das erste Bild sieht so aus als hättest du einiges andere auch noch aufgesaugt
> 
> Grüße


----------



## Ketterechts (6. Dezember 2019)

In dem Weg war sehr schnell Schluss - nachdem ich mit dem Schuh bis über den Knöchel im Wasser stand als ich nicht mehr vorwärts kam - ein Hoch auf die neongelben Northwave Schuhe - kein Wasser eingedrungen und halten die Füsse mollig warm


----------



## Horst Link (8. Dezember 2019)

Cooles Wochenende in Dresden. Danke an die Letzte Mai Brigade.




Airtime by ultrahorst, on Flickr


----------



## yo_felix (8. Dezember 2019)

Klär mich auf- was sehe ich hier? Einen Bremsklotz? Beitrag zum Waldsterben? Balance of Performance?


----------



## kalihalde (8. Dezember 2019)

yo_felix schrieb:


> Klär mich auf- was sehe ich hier? Einen Bremsklotz? Beitrag zum Waldsterben? Balance of *Performance*?



... ein Punisher von Extreme *Performance* Products .


----------



## IHateRain (9. Dezember 2019)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Danke an die Letzte Mai Brigade.



 Was ist denn aus der "Ersten/1. Mai Brigade" geworden?


----------



## dre101 (9. Dezember 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dean76 (19. Dezember 2019)

Sah irgendwie wärmer aus als es war ? 





Coole Grüße
Andre


----------



## mr.scandalous (20. Dezember 2019)

Bei dem Wetter heute, ich bitte euch, da muss man raus. Sehr wechselnd von den Temperaturen, in den Senken doch richtig frisch, aber kaum 20hm rauf, wars schon gefühlt 10 Grad wärmer.
Ne kleine Schlammschlacht wars dann am Ende doch. 






Da war noch alles sauber.














Dann erstmal bergab und siehe da... wars gleich mal kalt.














dafür aber mit Blick.






Kaum wieder in der Sonne, war es richtig warm und die Jacke kann wieder in den Rucksack.






Aber dafür kam dann auch der Batz.














Eine halbe Stunde später war dann wieder Jacke und Handschuhe angesagt.










Von da gings dann nur noch bergauf und zurück zum Auto. 
Schee wars!


Happy Trails
Markus


----------



## ballern (20. Dezember 2019)

Heimweg gestern im Bergischen.


----------



## Nightstorm (20. Dezember 2019)

Hey....wo genau bist Du da?


----------



## ballern (21. Dezember 2019)

Im Burgholz in Wuppertal.


----------



## Nightstorm (21. Dezember 2019)

Ah....dachte in der Nähe von Altenberg. Da gibt es einen Trail der verdächtig ähnlich aussieht (Wurzel Nummer drei, sieben und zwölf auf dem ersten Bild)....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (21. Dezember 2019)

Den kürzesten Tag im Jahr noch für ne schöne kleine Runde genutzt 





Bissl schmutzig geworden


----------



## yo_felix (21. Dezember 2019)

Heute die lange Route genommen... zum Baumarkt


----------



## msony (21. Dezember 2019)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Den kürzesten Tag im Jahr noch für ne schöne kleine Runde genutzt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 954137
> 
> ...


so muss dat!!


----------



## msony (22. Dezember 2019)

Erste mal wieder auf´s Rad gequält und dann fängt es an zu schiffen wie Sau.


----------



## msony (23. Dezember 2019)

Guten Morgen

Wieder dieses graue Altmetall bei widirgen Wetter.





Gruss
Markus


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (23. Dezember 2019)

Ich bin heute mal die Wintergurke probegefahren, Talsperre Muldenberg und zurück   













Grüße Franky​


----------



## Nightstorm (23. Dezember 2019)

Smartphone am Classicer....tztztz.....


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (23. Dezember 2019)

Garmin, sonst finde ich nicht heim


----------



## Nightstorm (23. Dezember 2019)




----------



## mr.scandalous (23. Dezember 2019)

Immerhin die Hose passend zu den Griffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (25. Dezember 2019)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Garmin, sonst finde ich nicht heim



Tsss tsss ... die Jugend.
Am 4. Advent wurde bei uns nach der guten alten Karte beim traditionellen "Glühweinrennen" gefahren.





Es mussten auf vier kleinen Runden "Posten" gesucht werden und nach jeder Runde ein Glühwein getrunken und eine Wunderkerze abgebrannt werden.





Auch wenn die Räder nicht ganz klassisch waren, so stammte doch die Orientierungshilfe aus der guten, alten Analogzeit. 





Warum ich dabei der Sieger war, weiß ich nicht mehr. Habe wahrscheinlich den Glühwein zu schnell getrunken .

Ein frohes Weihnachtsfest wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Ianus (26. Dezember 2019)




----------



## Nightstorm (26. Dezember 2019)

2. Weihnachtstag um 09:00 Uhr....flucht aus dem Bermudadreieck aus rumsitzen, nichtstun, futtern, überlegen was im Keller noch zu tun ist......

raus in die frische Luft mit Autoverkehrsaufkommen wie zu Zeiten der Ölkrise. Herrlich....






Altenberger Dom





Blick ins Eifgental...


----------



## msony (27. Dezember 2019)

Hi
Garzweiler ist es nicht aber da fährt man mal einige Wochen nicht an der Halde vorbei und dann das.


----------



## chriam (28. Dezember 2019)

Wenn der Vater mit dem Sohnemann.....







Schön dreckig war es....

MfG
Chris


----------



## Kettlergenesis (28. Dezember 2019)

Kleine Harzrunde


----------



## Lorenzini (28. Dezember 2019)

danke Regina St.
...und gleich gib’s einen leckeren Espresso.


----------



## Horst Link (28. Dezember 2019)

Entspannte Übung zur Auflockerung der strapazierten Verdauungsorgane. Gegen Ende der Tour hat es das Innenlagergehäuse vom 6 Monate alten Carbonfully abgerissen. Meine Meinung dazu könnt ihr euch denken...


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (29. Dezember 2019)

Nach Völlerei endlich mal wieder bewegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (29. Dezember 2019)

Junior schnauft. Hose kneift. Hände sind kalt. Nachwuchsrunde auf das Jenzigplateau.




Toadalized by ultrahorst, on Flickr




Bergfest by ultrahorst, on Flickr


----------



## Horst Link (29. Dezember 2019)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Am 4. Advent wurde bei uns nach der guten alten Karte beim traditionellen "Glühweinrennen" gefahren.



Glückwünsche zum Sieg, Hotte! Findet der Wettstreit jedes Jahr statt? Das originale GWR fand immer am 2. Advent in der Dresdner Heide statt. Proudly presented by Erste Mai Brigade. Aufgrund wechselnder Lebensumstände wurde das Spektakel dieses Jahr nur in sehr komprimierter Form abgehalten. Hier noch ein Link aus besseren Tagen:

"



"


----------



## kalihalde (29. Dezember 2019)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Glückwünsche zum Sieg, Hotte! Findet der Wettstreit jedes Jahr statt? Das originale GWR fand immer am 2. Advent in der Dresdner Heide statt. Proudly presented by Erste Mai Brigade. Aufgrund wechselnder Lebensumstände wurde das Spektakel dieses Jahr nur in sehr komprimierter Form abgehalten. Hier noch ein Link aus besseren Tagen:
> 
> "
> 
> ...



Danke. 
Früher war mehr Schnee, Sch... Klimawandel.
Das GWR in Halle findet i.d.R. am 4. Advent statt und das seit ca. 10 Jahren. Aus Dresden sind auch immer ein paar Leute am Start, die gern in weihnachtlicher Kostümierung starten . Jetzt weiß ich auch, woher diese Tradition stammt . Ich kann gerne versuchen, einen der hochbegehrten Startplätze für Dich in 2020 zu organisieren.

Nach dem GWR ist vor dem GWR.
kalihalde


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (29. Dezember 2019)

Gibt doch auch in diesen Tagen Schnee 




​


----------



## Ianus (29. Dezember 2019)

Ianus schrieb:


>



Heute ohne Nebelsuppe....


----------



## Horst Link (29. Dezember 2019)

Frank, alter Styler. Sogar Zentralcomputer und der Overall in passenden Farben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (29. Dezember 2019)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Ich kann gerne versuchen, einen der hochbegehrten Startplätze für Dich in 2020 zu organisieren.



Klingt gut. Termin ist notiert. Und Training hat begonnen.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (29. Dezember 2019)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Frank, alter Styler. Sogar Zentralcomputer und der Overall in passenden Farben.



Ich will ja wohlbehalten wieder daheim bei den Kinderlein ankommen 
​


----------



## msony (30. Dezember 2019)

Hi
Hinterhofromantik  in Gelsenkirchen Ückendorf.





Auch die Federgabel und der 15 Grad Vorbau kommen bei meinem Rücken zur Zeit nicht soo gut an.
Guten Rutsch
Markus


----------



## DrmZ (30. Dezember 2019)

msony schrieb:


> Auch die Federgabel und der 15 Grad Vorbau kommen bei meinem Rücken zur Zeit nicht soo gut an.








Hab auch seit Jahren immer wieder Rücken aber seit ich das regelmässig mache viel besser geworden.
Die 20 Min. dafür finden sich eigentlich immer - ich machs morgens gleich vorm duschen, auch wenn ich dann halt etwas früher aufstehn muss.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (30. Dezember 2019)

Soetwas brauchst du heutzutage keinem mehr zeigen, gibt's da nix von Ratiopharm? 

Dabei kann es oft so einfach sein....


----------



## Horst Link (30. Dezember 2019)

Wunderbare Abendstimmung oberhalb der Stadt


----------



## Glimmerman (30. Dezember 2019)

msony schrieb:


> Auch die Federgabel und der 15 Grad Vorbau kommen bei meinem Rücken zur Zeit nicht soo gut an.



Mein Tipp ist SUPen! Mittlerweile von Sportärzten unbedingt empfohlen. Seit dem ich das mache, nie wieder etwas vom Rücken gehört! 
Ich erwarte sehnsüchtig den Frühling...


----------



## Ianus (31. Dezember 2019)

Guten Rutsch und alles Gute für 2020.....


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (31. Dezember 2019)

Guten Rutsch 



​


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (1. Januar 2020)

Erster Tag/ erste Runde.
Die Straßen und Wege sind so schön leer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horster_Schwabe (2. Januar 2020)

Etwas Kultur auf dem Weg zum Biosupermarkt.

Greta rulez!


----------



## Ianus (3. Januar 2020)

Horster_Schwabe schrieb:


> Greta rulez!


 Die wäre mir bei der Perspektive so als letztes in den Sinn gekommen.


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (4. Januar 2020)

Ianus schrieb:


> Die wäre mir bei der Perspektive so als letztes in den Sinn gekommen.



16km mit dem Rad, um Biohack zu holen. Vorbei an der letzten Zeche Gelsenkirchens. Passt schon...


----------



## Nightstorm (4. Januar 2020)




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (6. Januar 2020)

Die Familienkutsche verlangte nach einer Durchsicht. Also ging es mit ihr, und einem Bike, in die alte Heimat und dann mit dem Bike wieder heim   













Kojaks gehen auch im Schneematsch 
​


----------



## msony (6. Januar 2020)




----------



## Ketterechts (7. Januar 2020)

Start im Nebel bei Null Grad 





Aber nach einer Abfahrt und einer Auffahrt hat die Sonne dann doch gewonnen - nur wärmer wurde es nicht wirklich


----------



## Nightstorm (7. Januar 2020)

Sehr schönes Bike!


----------



## Ketterechts (8. Januar 2020)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike!


Danke schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aspreti (11. Januar 2020)

Heute galt es das Weihnachtsgeschenk meines Sohnes einzulösen. "... Du kannst einmal mit mir ...." Betonung auf einmal






Das ausgesuchte Ziel war eine Runde um den Starnberger See, immerhin ca. 50 Km. Beim Start verabschiedete uns noch ein Bewohner des See, möglicherweise zweifelte er auch an unserer Ausdauer.






Da das Wetter eher durchwachsen war.






Kleine Trinkpause, Kräfte sammeln und die Halbzeit anvisieren.






Der erste Zwischenstopp, die Votivkapelle in Berg. Der Ort an dem König Ludwig II ertrank. Über die genauen Umstände wer wen ins Wasser gedrängt hat, lässt sich trefflich streiten. Die bayerische Staatsregierung ist schliesslich bis zum heutigen Tag für ihre sehr eigenen Entscheidungen bekannt.






Aber wenn in Bayern Erinnerungskapellen gebaut werden, dann richtig.






Die Fahrt ging auch in meine Vergangenheit, so hatte ich ein Jahr in diesem Haus bei einem Freund gewohnt. Der das Amt des Hausmeisters in der VHS Berg bekleidete und mich in seinem "Hausmeisterhaus" aufnahm, vor ca. 35 Jahren. Love over Gold, ZX 81, eigener Zugang zum See, was für ein Sommer.






Der Blick lässt einen immer noch sentimental werden.






Nicht nur mich.






Wir hatten es schon fast bis Seeshaupt geschafft, der kleine Hunger meldete sich und es mussten jetzt Kalorien her.






Frisch gestärkt konnte jetzt ein Blick auf die Kultur geworfen werden. Das Buchheim-Museum in Bernried lag auf unserer Route. Unsere einstimmige Meinung das Rad ist mehr Kunst als der BMW, aber wir sind Laien.






Mit dieser Art von Kunst konnte der Sohnemann schon eher etwas anfangen.






Aber auch kleine Kunstwerke fanden unsere Zustimmung. Sicher kein namenhafter Künstler, doch ein gewisser Charme liegt in dem Werk.






Das Ziel schon fast vor Augen.






Mit den mobilisierten Kräften nochmal richtig einen raushauen.






Die Tour und der Nachmittag gehen seinem Ende zu.






Gemeinsam geniessen wir die Abendstimmung. Was für ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk, danke.


----------



## mossoma (11. Januar 2020)

Weltklasse, danke für`s mitnehmen

Tom der eine 21 Jährige Tochter hat und mit ihr immer bei den World Games in Saalbach startet


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (12. Januar 2020)

Gestern abend hab ich die LVE noch flott "lackiert" und verbaut, heute früh dann Probefahrt zum Bäcker 









Grüße Franky​


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. Januar 2020)

Bei uns gibt es keine Bäcker mehr, alle ausgestorben und durch Konvektomaten ersetzt. Leider.....
Wenn euer Bäcker der ist der noch mit richtigem Sauerteig arbeitet....und wo nur gute Butter und Salz beim noch warmen und frisch duftenenden Schwarzbrot reicht......dann bist du ganz vorne dabei.
Gut der kleine Schnack beim Bäcker ist auch ganz wichtig.....


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (12. Januar 2020)

Bäcker und Fleischer, alles mehrfach vorhanden im Dorf, und auch gut besucht. Der billig billig Boom, wo die Leute nur kauften, weil Zeug billig war, ist glaube ich durch. Vielleicht haben die Leute auch verstanden, daß nach den Handwerkern auch die Schulen, Kitas und dann der Ort stirbt. 
Der Bäcker produziert auch nicht Berge, sondern nach Bedarf, sprich besser vorbestellen wenn man etwas unbedingt braucht. Sonntags ist es auch etwas teurer, und man sollte Trinkgeld geben, damit auch nächsten Sonntag wieder jemand den Laden öffnet.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (12. Januar 2020)

Heute nachmittag ging es mit der alten verbeulten Dose und der neuen alten LVE durch's Erzgebirge und Vogtland. 





Vorbei an der Talsperre Muldenberg :





An den alten Meiler nach Schöneck :





Über freie Straßen wieder nach Hause :





Grüße Franky​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (12. Januar 2020)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Der billig billig Boom, wo die Leute nur kauften, weil Zeug billig war, ist glaube ich durch.



Das hoffe ich immer wieder. Ich geniesse die Besuche bei richtigen Bäckern und Bio-Fleischern, auch zum Schnacken. Die wissen zumindest wovon sie reden.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (12. Januar 2020)

Wie das im "Westen" so ablief weiss ich ja nicht direkt. Aber im Osten gab es bis 89 ja nix einfach so zu kaufen. Und danach gab es den ganzen lange vermissten Krempel billig beim Discounter. Der Ossi war das Horten gewöhnt, also kaufte er was es gab, nicht weil er es brauchte, nein, weil es das Zeug halt billig gab. Mittlerweile haben die allermeisten gecheckt, dass es schlauer ist, sich 1 richtig gutes Messer für 100€ zu kaufen, als 5 Messerblöcke für je 20€.
Und das schlägt jetzt langsam zu den Lebensmitteln durch. Eben nicht 15 verschiedene ekelhafte, eingeschweißte Discounterwurstpacken (von denen man Mitte der Woche vor Ekel die Hälfte entsorgt), sondern halt eine richtig gute Salami vom Fleischer und ein Stück Käse am Stück. Das muss unterm Strich noch nicht mal teurer sein. Qualität kommt immer wieder.


----------



## noka78 (13. Januar 2020)

Auf einen Bäcker u/o Fleischer im Örtchen hoffe ich auch noch - solange wird erstmal noch aus dem Nachbarort geholt.

Auf dem Wege durch den Kiefernwald und der Kiesgrube begegnet man zwar nicht Rotkäppchen - dafür Spuren vom Gevatter Wolf 





















Grüße Norman


----------



## fiveelements (13. Januar 2020)

Stammen die Spuren nicht vom Schäferhund von @ice ?


----------



## noka78 (13. Januar 2020)

Können auch von einem großen Hund stammen, ist schwierig zu unterscheiden und meist nur an der Geradlinigkeit und Abfolge erkennbar.
In Südbrandenburg/ Lausitz gibt es auf jeden Fall eine ansteigende Wolfspopulation (im letzten Jahr 41 Rudel und 8 Paare nachgewiesen /LFU 2019)


----------



## Gitanes (13. Januar 2020)

noka78 schrieb:


> Auf einen Bäcker u/o Fleischer im Örtchen hoffe ich auch noch - solange wird erstmal noch aus dem Nachbarort geholt.
> 
> Auf dem Wege durch den Kiefernwald und der Kiesgrube begegnet man zwar nicht Rotkäppchen - dafür Spuren vom Gevatter Wolf
> 
> ...



Schöner Limp Dick, ist der Custom oder gibt es den irgendwo von der Stange zu kaufen?


----------



## noka78 (13. Januar 2020)

Gitanes schrieb:


> Schöner Limp Dick, ist der Custom oder gibt es den irgendwo von der Stange zu kaufen?



Is einer von Crust Bikes.


----------



## Gitanes (14. Januar 2020)

noka78 schrieb:


> Is einer von Crust Bikes.



Danke für die Info, leider scheint es den so bei Crust nicht mehr zu geben.


----------



## msony (15. Januar 2020)




----------



## thomasg2466 (15. Januar 2020)

Frühling?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasg2466 (15. Januar 2020)

Trial ist geil!


----------



## synlos (15. Januar 2020)

msony schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 965052


Sieht ja aus wie bei PHASE IV!


----------



## dre101 (15. Januar 2020)

Ne, das sind nur Basaltsäulen...


----------



## msony (15. Januar 2020)

dre101 schrieb:


> Ne, das sind nur Basaltsäulen...



kack egal,die Stimmung war geil und musste einfangen sonst nix.


----------



## dre101 (15. Januar 2020)

Haste auch gut eingefangen... Ich seh da halt nicht Phase 4, sondern nur Millionen Jahre alte Basaltsäulen...


----------



## SJS_666 (16. Januar 2020)

Schön wäre zu viel gesagt... aber sonnig und halbwegs trocken...


----------



## kalihalde (17. Januar 2020)

In den 1980er Jahren hat Olaf Martens ( https://www.olaf-martens.de/ ) dieses Bild fotografiert.





Als ich gestern dort vorbei bin, stand leider nur ein Wasserwagen da. Die Nachfolger vom zotteligen Bullen standen auf einer anderen Weide.





Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## mr.scandalous (18. Januar 2020)

Bilder noch von gestern, denn heute ist es gar nicht mal so schön, aber nach ca. 50km und viel Matsch war ich dann doch ziemlich platt am abend.

Lieblingsrunde um und auf den Buchberg in der Gegend von Bad Tölz im recht unwinterlichen Voralpenland.










Nachdem es eigentlich nicht geregnet hatte die letzte Zeit hatte ich nicht mit soviel Schmodder gerechnet. Muss wohl doch Schnee gelegen haben, den das warme Wetter in viel braune Pampe verwandelt hat.










Aber eigentlich auch kein Wunder bei strahlender Sonne und 12 Grad. Da war es fast schon schwierig halbwegs vernünftige Bilder zu machen   





Und @kalihalde s Wasserwagen kam bei mir auch nur weniger spektakulär als Güllewagen daher.






Winter? Hm naja, nicht wirklich.






Happy Trails
Markus


----------



## schleppel (18. Januar 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (25. Januar 2020)

Zu mehr als ner Runde durch´s Dorf hat es heut nicht gelangt.





Muss gleich im Garten Fussball gucken.


----------



## Horst Link (25. Januar 2020)

Heute eine schöne Runde mit @VmaxJunkie durch das Göttinger Umland.


----------



## synlos (25. Januar 2020)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Heute eine schöne Runde mit @VmaxJunkie durch das Göttinger Umland.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 969708


WOS?


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (26. Januar 2020)

Heute an der Mühlenemscher. Wilde Kreaturen mitten im Pott...


----------



## caemis (27. Januar 2020)

Heute Morgen ohne Tiere:





Und nicht mehr Fixed, nachdem ich mir mein Kreuzbein zerschossen habe...


----------



## Horst Link (27. Januar 2020)

Achdulieberscholli. Vom Fixed fahren? Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caemis (27. Januar 2020)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Achdulieberscholli. Vom Fixed fahren? Gute Besserung!


Wahrscheinlich eine Mischung aus Fixed fahren (in der Stadt) und von meinen Kindern als Klettergerüst missbraucht werden... Aber Singlespeed ist ja auch schön 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (29. Januar 2020)

Heute kein schönes Wetter, dafür mal Zeit, das Chaos zu (be-)lichten...


----------



## Horst Link (31. Januar 2020)

Gestern Abend während des wöchentlichen Nightrides: Durchschlagender Treffer im XXLight Schlauch. Aber es ist noch Platz für weitere Flicken


----------



## Horst Link (1. Februar 2020)

Mistwetter hier. Also die Amphibie rausgezerrt und mit einem Steelkameraden zusammengebracht. Ach was war's schön dreckich...


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (7. Februar 2020)

Die Sonne scheint und der Winter kann ruhig mal einen deftigen Farbspritzer vertragen....


----------



## Lorenzini (7. Februar 2020)

Tolle Bilder und ein feines Rädchen.


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (8. Februar 2020)

Nachdem gestern ja alles so schön bunt war, sieht es heute wieder so aus:


----------



## MtB55 (8. Februar 2020)

Top Wetter heute Sonne und weit über 10 Grad, kleine Runde zum geniesen☀️? bevor morgen die Welt untergeht.


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (8. Februar 2020)

tib02 schrieb:


> Top Wetter heute Sonne und weit über 10 Grad, kleine Runde zum geniesen☀? bevor morgen die Welt untergeht.


Bei uns war schon nix mehr mit Sonne.


----------



## MtB55 (8. Februar 2020)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Bei uns war schon nix mehr mit Sonne.


Hier im Süden ist "noch" Sonne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PEUGEOTfan (8. Februar 2020)

tib02 schrieb:


> Hier im Süden ist "noch" Sonne.


Hier werden schon die ersten Hamsterkäufe getätigt und Jehovas Zeugen sitzen in aufgepumpten Gummibooten unter ihren Küchentischen!


----------



## synlos (8. Februar 2020)

N bißchen...


----------



## Bavaria089 (9. Februar 2020)

Kleine IsarRunde mit den Kleinen...


----------



## Ketterechts (9. Februar 2020)

Völlig überrascht vom schönen Wetter , gleich nochmal mit dem Bike raus 













Läuft vermutlich unter - DIE RUHE VOR DEM STURM !


----------



## Chennero (9. Februar 2020)

Erste Frühlingsgefühle! Jetzt alles verzurren und warten was kommt...


----------



## Thomas Sommer (14. Februar 2020)




----------



## aspreti (14. Februar 2020)

Gestern kleine Runde an der Isar entlang, das Wetter war zunächst etwas verhangen.






Dann gewann die Sonne gegen den trüben Februar.






Sabine hatte ganze Arbeit geleistet, mal richtig groß.






Mal etwas kleiner.






Der größte Teil der Wege war aber gut zu befahren.






Vorsorglich hatte aber die bayerische Forstverwaltung mal Warnhinweise aufgestellt.






Zu unrecht, alles gut.






In der Sonne konnte man gut Pause machen.






Mein Dank geht an das Ehepaar Hermann und Erika B.







Der Himmel blieb blau bis zum Ende der Tour.







Es gab sogar Schneeflecken.







Und Sand






Alex


----------



## Nightstorm (14. Februar 2020)

Es ist kein MTB und war nur ganz kurz abseits des Asphalts...ich liefere trotzdem mal Bilder....

Karibikgefühle im tristen Februar-Grau:









Kurz vor der Heimatankunft der obligatorisch Blick auf die Domstadt:


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (14. Februar 2020)

Über gesalzene Straßen mit einem Alubike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm (14. Februar 2020)

Nix gestreut... keine Sorge.


----------



## chriam (15. Februar 2020)

Kleine Tour mit dem kleinen...



200GS....noch



MfG
Chris


----------



## thomasg2466 (15. Februar 2020)




----------



## chriam (16. Februar 2020)

Und heute mit fränkischem Stahl...



MfG
Chris


----------



## Ianus (16. Februar 2020)

18°C, und das mitten im Februar. Das hat sogar für kurze Hosen gesorgt....


----------



## Thomas Sommer (17. Februar 2020)

12° hier        ...und 3/4Hose ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BontragerTom (17. Februar 2020)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Über gesalzene Straßen mit einem Alubike


NIX mit Winter hier im Rheinland...


----------



## msony (17. Februar 2020)

Moin


----------



## Nightstorm (17. Februar 2020)

Zeche Zollverein?


----------



## msony (17. Februar 2020)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Zeche Zollverein?


Ja genau Tom.


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (22. Februar 2020)

Test- und Einstellrunde solange der Planet lacht....


----------



## Nightstorm (22. Februar 2020)

msony schrieb:


> Ja genau Tom.



Tolle Location. Da hatte ich letztes Jahr mal ne sehr interssante Führung mitgemacht....


----------



## Horst Link (22. Februar 2020)

Heute Besuch aus der Landeshauptstadt. Sehr schöne Runde mit @Steelrider1


----------



## Thomas Sommer (27. Februar 2020)

Unterwegs mit dem Hammer
Morgens noch Schneetreiben aber dann war das Wetter doch noch ganz schön.


----------



## manuelschafer (28. Februar 2020)

.


----------



## msony (28. Februar 2020)

Moin
Haldenromantik.













Gruesse
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuelschafer (4. März 2020)

1st ever vintage drop bar mtb ride

"Weg" im Hintergrund ist kein eigentlicher Trail sondern eine frische Wildeberspur... War spannend und verlockend dem zu folgen.



.

Suntour mit Dura Ace schalted perfekt 


Deore Pedals und VR Bremse um das Budged zu balancieren,.. hätte ich damals als Neuanschaffung wahrscheinlich genauso gemacht lol


----------



## Horst Link (8. März 2020)

Heute Vormittag ein Ausflug zum Windknollen und zu den o.g. Winterlingen. Der Junior hat seine Schlammprüfung bestanden. Da freut sich der Vati...


----------



## wtb_rider (8. März 2020)

schönes Portrait. Aber du bist halt auch so wahnsinnig gut aussehend. Fast wie ich.


----------



## Mister_Rocket (8. März 2020)

Sonntagswaldrunde mit dem kleinen Schwarzen... Neues Suntour-XC Pro-Tretlager funzt ?


----------



## Ketterechts (8. März 2020)

Schönes Wetter ist ja momentan schon , wenn es nicht regnet 









Schöne Runde mit dem alten Stahlross - die neuen schwarzen Panaracer Dart und Smoke rollen viel schöner als die alten , originalen Kona Reifen ( beide wegen schlechter Seitenwände entsorgt )


----------



## joglo (8. März 2020)

Fast schon zuviel Sonne heute, musste mich und das Proflex auch (siehe Ketterechts) im Tunnel verstecken um Bilder ohne zuviel Schatten zu machen.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (13. März 2020)

Und noch ein Proflex


----------



## msony (15. März 2020)

Gestern mal ein Tag ohne Regen.





LG
Markus


----------



## msony (15. März 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitzeljagt (15. März 2020)

Sonne in Wiesbaden/ Hessen...

Modern unterwegs im Taunus.

Anschliessend Sonntagsarbeit  ?✂

Beste Gruesse, bleibt cool und gesund   ☮??

Der M.


----------



## Walsumer1980 (15. März 2020)

Gestern wars ganz gut






Heute schon wieder stürmisch und grau


----------



## chriam (15. März 2020)

Super Ding...super Wetter...geiler Tag



Fährt sich super...



MfG
Chris


----------



## Ketterechts (15. März 2020)

Du hast es dir also geschnappt .

Verkäufer wollte leider nicht verschicken


----------



## kalihalde (15. März 2020)

Heute war gefühlt der erste schöne Sonntag in diesem Jahr. Also mal die Kamera zur kleinen Ausfahrt mitgenommen.












Aber Corona ist selbst bei den autonomen Hausbesetztern ein Thema 





Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## msony (15. März 2020)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Heute war gefühlt der erste schöne Sonntag in diesem Jahr. Also mal die Kamera zur kleinen Ausfahrt mitgenommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Teil ist ja erbärmlich geil und ich würde es gerne mal mit schwarzen Reifen sehen,da knallen Gabel und Griffe bestimmt nochmal besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (15. März 2020)

Nachdem @aal  und @Steelrider1  wegen Infektionsrisiko abgesagt hatten bin ich mit meiner Liebsten los. Anbei ein paar Eindrücke von der Wüstung Möbus - eine im 15.JH verlassene Siedlung im Umland von Jena. Ab Dienstag ist Home-Office und Kinderbetreuung angesagt. Mal gucken wer gewinnt...


----------



## Raze (15. März 2020)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> schönes Portrait. Aber du bist halt auch so wahnsinnig gut aussehend. Fast wie ich.



Ich dachte, das ist der Sohn auf dem Bild


----------



## Thomas Sommer (16. März 2020)




----------



## msony (16. März 2020)

Moin


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (16. März 2020)

Klassisch gebremste Grüße aus dem Erzgebirge 





Papas Bike erspare ich euch lieber 

Grüße Franky​


----------



## manuelschafer (16. März 2020)

Gestern


----------



## Dean76 (17. März 2020)

Heute mal mit dem anderen Cruiser das schöne Wetter ausgenutzt.  




















Gefällt mir gut mit dem neuen Lenker


Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## SJS_666 (17. März 2020)

ACHTUNG!!!

NICHT CLASSIC KONFORMER INHALT!!!

Nach (gut überstandener) Meniskus OP im Herbst war die "Fahrrad-Saison" ja doch recht früh zu Ende und über den Winter stand hauptsächlich Physio und Krafttraining an... Daher ist es an der Zeit das schöne Wetter zu nutzen um erst einmal wieder ne vernünftige Kondition aufzubauen, bevor es mit dem MTB wieder in Richtung Gelände geht...

Daher ist mein bevorzugtes Fortbewegungsmittel aktuell (m)ein Specialized Tarmac... Heute die mittlerweile dritte längere Tour (70-75km) absolviert. So langsam wird´s wieder (knapp 25km/h Schnitt) aber die letzten 10km waren noch Quälerei... Die gute Nachricht, Knie ist tutti (absolut keine Beschwerden), die schlechte, die Oberschenkel (noch) nicht...

Ein paar Impressionen von der heutigen Runde am Rhein entlang...






kurze Pause zu Aufnahme von Kohlenhydraten...


----------



## xxx_Funsurfer_ (17. März 2020)

Thomas Sommer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 995998


Mal ne Frage zu Haaksbergen. Würde gerne mal ein Teil der Tour fahren, so ca 15-20 Km . Wo ist es am intertessantesten? Wo einsteigen? Bin mal vor 2 Jahren an der Haarmühle eingestiegen, hab mich aber hoffnungslos verfahren - ohne Navi - entweder schlecht beschildert oder Schilder geklaut.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (18. März 2020)

Kann ich nicht sagen, wo es am interessantesten ist. Mir scheinen Trails und Verbindungsstücke
relativ gleichmäßig verteilt.
Ich starte da, wo es für mich am nächsten ist, nördlich von Oldenkott. Von den Kilometern her
paßt ein Start an der Haarmühle für Dich ganz gut, da kannst Du die östliche Schleife fahren,
das wären 16km. Du kannst aber auch die westliche Schleife (~35km) fahren und eine von
den Abkürzungen benutzen.
Ich hab zwar mein Garmin dabei aber die Beschilderung finde ich auch ok.
Hast Du denn eine Karte? 
https://www.htfc.nl/vaste_mtb_route/vaste_mtb_route.htm
https://www.mtbroutes.nl/overijssel/haaksbergen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriam (18. März 2020)

Die Sonne leuchtet...das Radl auch...




MfG
Chris


----------



## xxx_Funsurfer_ (18. März 2020)

Thomas Sommer schrieb:


> Hast Du denn eine Karte?


Danke für die Links. Karte hatte ich, hat mich aber nicht gerettet. Jetzt habe ich Locus, damit finde ich das. Werde es demnächst noch mal probieren.
Wie sieht denn der Trail z.Zt. aus? Matschig oder gut farbar?


----------



## Thomas Sommer (18. März 2020)

Bis auf ein paar kleine Matschlöcher trocken und festgefahren.


----------



## xxx_Funsurfer_ (19. März 2020)

na da fahr ich doch mal hin. Wenn wir noch dürfen, bald.


----------



## mr.scandalous (19. März 2020)

Bestes Wetter die Tage, und leider trotzdem nur kurz Zeit gehabt. Aber besser nochmal ein paar kurze Runden, solange wir noch "dürfen"?












Ok, die Jacke war dann gegen Mittag doch zu warm. Zeit für eine kurze Rast am Scheiterhaufen.












Herrliche Waldstrecke mit abschliessender Aussicht mit kurzem Abstecher ans Wasser.












Happy Trails
Markus


----------



## Nightstorm (19. März 2020)

Wo isn das?


----------



## chriam (19. März 2020)

Nicht ganz so sonnig wie gestern aber noch klasse für die Feierabendrunde...






MfG
Chris


----------



## mr.scandalous (19. März 2020)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Wo isn das?



N bissl ausserhalb von München, und dann runter zur Isar.


----------



## aal (19. März 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas Sommer (19. März 2020)




----------



## xxx_Funsurfer_ (19. März 2020)

mr.scandalous schrieb:


> Bestes Wetter die Tage, und leider trotzdem nur kurz Zeit gehabt. Aber besser nochmal ein paar kurze Runden, solange wir noch "dürfen"?


Hoffendlich mit starker Sonnenbrille, bei der Farbgebung.


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (20. März 2020)

Der Rosarote Panzer im tiefen Wald.....


----------



## Horst Link (20. März 2020)

Spielplatzverderber


----------



## ArSt (20. März 2020)

Bevor bei uns morgen keiner mehr aus dem Haus darf, musste ich mein ältestes Radl doch noch mal bewegen (und weil das Wetter wieder schlechter werden soll).
Na, immerhin weiß ich jetzt, dass meine Hausrunde wieder durchgehend schneefrei ist: 









Beste Grüße,
Armin.


----------



## chriam (20. März 2020)

Steel is real.....
















MfG
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm (21. März 2020)

Mal wieder nicht im Busch, sondern auf dem Asphalt.

Im Rheinisch Bergischen Allgäu....





Auf dem Weg zum Schloß Gimborn..









Hier fuhr schon das legendäre Ermittlerduo Sophie Haas und Ditmar Schäffer im roten BMW Cabrio vorbei...





In der Kirche gegenüber eine Gedenkstätte zu einem schlimmen Unglück, welches diesen Ort einmal ereilte. Interessierten empfehle ich hierzu Wikipedia.


----------



## Ketterechts (22. März 2020)

Nachdem es Gestern nur regnete , habe ich Heute die Gelegenheit genutzt 





Es fiel mir noch nie so schwer einfach das Biken zu geniesen .

Zu viele Sachen die einen gerade in ruhigen Momenten nicht loslassen .

Knapp 800 Tote an einem Tag in Italien - sorry , aber die Bilder von überfüllten Leichenhallen kann ich nicht einfach ausblenden . Und die Einschläge kommen näher , soviel ist sicher .

Hoffe wir bekommen das geregelt und kommen gestärkt aus dieser Kriese zurück .

Und das hier für alle die einen Job im Krankenhaus / Pflege oder sonstigen "systemrelevanten Berufe" haben ???
???


----------



## Koe (22. März 2020)

Moin moin,

das ging mir ähnlich das Wochenende. Es fällt einem schwer den Kopf mal abzuschalten. Ich habe seit Monaten mal wieder an einem Rad geschraubt um mich abzulenken. Das tat richtig gut. 4 Std mal im Keller und mal an nix gedacht.

Die Fledermaus ist jetzt entstaubt hat einen neuen LRS mit anderen Pellen und neue Bremszüge. Für ne ganz ganz kleine Runde hat es heute auch noch gereicht.

Bleibt alle gesund.

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## chriam (22. März 2020)

Erst kalt...



Dann wurde es dreckig...



War trotz allem schön...

MfG
Chris


----------



## aspreti (22. März 2020)

Es mutet schon wie eine "Ewigkeit her" an, dabei war es gerade vor drei Tagen.






Mittlerweile hat sich die Welt um 180° gedreht, trotzdem wird mal geradelt.






Der Fühlingshimmel mal ohne die Kondensstreifen. Ich kann mich gar nicht mehr erinnern, wann der mal so blau war.






Auf die schönen Ecken in der Stadt schauen wir jetzt mehr.






Manch einer findet jetzt die Muse, die Zeit mit seinen Talenten zu gestalten.






Oder ist für uns alle da.






Und für besonders die die Hilfe jetzt mehr als üblich benötigen.






Der Genuss im Freien Brotzeit zu machen, ist der neue Luxus.






Auf den Rennstrecken macht sich die Stille breit.






Eine verdächtige Stille.






Laut war früher.






Die Freunde warten an der Bolzwiese, die jetzt Skype heisst. Nicht nach frischer Erde riecht und keine Löcher in die Hose macht.






Und neue Spielgefährten muss man sich basteln.






Bleibt gesund, Alex


----------



## SJS_666 (22. März 2020)

Nun, was bleibt bei dem Wetter anderes zu tun als Rad zu fahren...?

Richtig! NIX!

Daher die letzten drei Stunden bei herrlichem Sonnenschein, angenehmen 10°C aber auch reichlich (Gegen-)Wind auf dem Rad verbracht...





Herrlich blauer Himmel, Ne Bank und Blick auf den Rhein luden zur kleinen (Bananen-)Pause ein...









Wettertechnisch geht es hier die nächsten Tage so weiter! Herrlich!

Das macht weiterhin keine Probleme, evtl. probiere ich morgen mal die ersten Kilometer Feld- und Waldwege aus und nutze die Gelegenheit, das Trench Goat endlich mal nach dem Neuaufbau "einzuweihen"...


----------



## kalihalde (22. März 2020)

Auf den stadtnahen Wegen war heute sehr viel los. Wetter war sonnig, kalt und windig. Und die Leute wollten mal wieder raus. Weiter draußen war´s wie immer, einsam.













Bleibt gesund!
kalihalde


----------



## Mathes66 (22. März 2020)

Auch ich musste heute mal raus um den Kopf frei zu bekommen.

Nach den ersten 100 Hm am Stück - einfach nichts mehr gewohnt...





...und weiter ging es durch Wald und Flur









Schön war´s.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (23. März 2020)




----------



## SJS_666 (23. März 2020)

So...
Wie gestern schon angekündigt wurde heute das Trench Goat, nach dem Neuaufbau im letzten Jahr, das erste Mal "ausgeführt"...

Das Wetter war heute ja noch besser als gestern, trocken, sonnig, etwas wärmer und vor allem weniger windig...


Selbst im Wald ist es mittlerweile durchweg trocken, ein paar wenige verbliebene Pfützen ließen sich gut umfahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm (23. März 2020)

Bei den Pfützen war ich mir noch nicht sicher, daher wieder Asphalt....

Diesmal Richtung Bevertalsperre





R.I.P Renate (20.3.2020) 





Tolle Farben in der Sonne und der für mein Gesäß beste Sattel ever....


----------



## Koe (23. März 2020)

Tach,

die 2. Woche im Homeoffice, da kann man die Mittagspause gut für eine kleine Runde mit dem Rad  nutzen.

Gruß


Stefan


----------



## ArSt (23. März 2020)

Entweder haben jetzt alle hier im Forum auf einmal Bilder nur noch mit 21 Megapixel-Auflösung geschossen, oder das Forum ist seit ein paar Tagen gemein überlastet: Aufbauzeit für die vier Posts über mir, also bis genau hier, ungefähr 5 Minuten.
Oder hat der gute Söder unsere Superdubba-Hightech-Glasfaserleitungen in Bayern jetzt vorsichtshalber gleich so dünn gemacht, dass keine Viren nicht duchkommen? 
Ich mag Seiten mit Bildern im Moment gar nicht mehr öffnen.
Geht das Euch genauso?
Beste Grüße,
Armin.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (23. März 2020)

Alles normal bei mir.
...und meine Bilder haben auch nur 0,4Mp


----------



## Nightstorm (23. März 2020)

????


----------



## ArSt (24. März 2020)

Scheint ein tageszeitabhäniges Problem zu sein: Am frühen Vormittag ist der Seitenaufbau fast normal schnell.
Ich weiß aber, dass z.B. Netflix die zu übertragenden Datenraten irgendwie gedrosselt hat, um das Netz nicht zu überlasten.
Netflix habe und nutze ich zwar, merke aber nichts.
Ich kann mir aber schon vorstellen, dass es im I-Net durch die momentane Mehrbelastung "eng" wird.


----------



## SJS_666 (24. März 2020)

Netflix und Youtube verzichten im Moment komplett auf HD-Streaming. Ich kann mir aber auch vorstellen, dass im Tagesverlauf die Auslastung lokal teilweise sehr hoch sein wird. Überlege allein mal wie viele Millionen Beschäftigte der Einzelhandel allein hat. Mal abgesehen vom Lebensmittelbereich haben die momentan alle "Zwangsurlaub"...

Dazu kommen jetzt noch die Beschäftigten in der Gastronomie, Friseurhandwerk usw... da werden die Internet-Nutzerzahlen aktuell enorm hoch sein...


----------



## caemis (24. März 2020)

Eine kleine Runde in den Norden...





Hummer rules!


----------



## msony (24. März 2020)

Moin
Die Straßen im Pott sind wie ausgestorben.



Glückauf
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettlergenesis (24. März 2020)

Kleine Ausfahrt im Ländle /A.....


----------



## joglo (24. März 2020)

Kettlergenesis schrieb:


> Kleine Ausfahrt im Ländle /A..... Anhang anzeigen 1001104Anhang anzeigen 1001106


schöne Bilder, schönes Kästle, das könntest Du auch hier mal posten:





						Made in Austria
					

´n Abend allerseits,  aus Österreich kommen ja bekanntlich leckere Sachen.    Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass es noch gar keine Galerien zu einzelnen österreichischen Radfirmen bei den Classic Bikes gibt. Deshalb schlage ich eine zusammenfassende Galerie zu Bikes vor, die ihre "Wiege" in der...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Steelrider1 (24. März 2020)

Homeoffice Feierabend Runde durch den Willroder Forst mit neuer Kommando Zentrale.





Nach 27 Jahren sind die SL-MT62 auch mal abgelöst wurden. Das "Klicken" der Suntour ist natürlich genial.

Blick Richtung Thüringer Wald





Rocky im Sonnenuntergang





Saludos!


----------



## pottsblizz (24. März 2020)

KuK
Kona und Kaiserwetter



Grüße aus dem Pott


----------



## Mister_Rocket (24. März 2020)

Hab das schöne Wetter heute nachmittag mal auf Balkonien verbracht und ein wenig an meinem aktuellen "Projekt" herumgefriemelt...


----------



## msony (24. März 2020)

Mister_Rocket schrieb:


> Hab das schöne Wetter heute nachmittag mal auf Balkonien verbracht und ein wenig an meinem aktuellen "Projekt" herumgefriemelt...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1001128
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1001129


Schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mister_Rocket (24. März 2020)

msony schrieb:


> Schön!


Yep!


----------



## aal (24. März 2020)




----------



## msony (24. März 2020)

aal schrieb:


>


Sehr cool !


----------



## kalihalde (24. März 2020)

aal schrieb:


>



style-sicher, ganz wie der Vater


----------



## Huelse (24. März 2020)

@aal Bist Du genesen?


----------



## miles2014 (25. März 2020)

Tolles Wetter gestern, Leuscheider Höhe und Sieghöhenwege... 
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2464390]
	
[/URL]


----------



## useless (25. März 2020)

Heute in der Palinger Heide auf dem ehemaligen innerdeutschen Grenzstreifen. Technisch anspruchslos und eher zum Konditionbolzen. Nicht das man noch einen Crash baut und unnötig die Notaufnahme belastet. In diesen Zeiten....


----------



## SJS_666 (25. März 2020)

Heute war mal wieder Asphalt angesagt, um ein bisschen was für die Kondition zu tun...

Start war in Duisburg an der Rheinmündung (Rheinorange), von dort an erst einmal immer der Ruhr entlang, quer durch Duisburg/Mülheim, von dort dann weiter Richtung Mintard durch´s Ruhrtal, rein nach Essen Kettwig, um dann einen fatalen "Fahrfehler" zu begehen...

Aus alter Motorradstrecken-Gewohnheit bin ich im Kreisverkehr direkt rechts wieder raus Richtung Heiligenhaus gefahren. Wer die Ecke kennt, weiß, dass fängt noch recht harmlos an, um dann zum Schluss mit Mördersteigung den gesamten Berg hoch zu führen. Den Fehler ahnend war der Ehrgeiz größer. Aufgeben war keine Option und so habe ich mich die gesamte Steigung am Stück bis nach Unterlip hinauf gequält...

Hat geklappt! So gerade eben!
Oben angekommen, war es dann erst einmal Zeit für

1. Pinkeln
2. Kohlenhydrat Zufuhr
3. Google Maps zurate ziehen, wo ich verdammt noch mal hätte eigentlich lang fahren wollen...

Nun gut, nach kurzer Orientierung war klar, erst einmal ein Stück die Steigung wieder runter, sprich Anfahrt war angesagt... Um dann auf halber Strecke rechts ab zu biegen und wieder an die Ruhr zu kommen. Was auf google Maps natürlich nicht zu erkennen war, über die Straße geht´s eine weitere Kuppe hinauf. Die Steigung fast noch übler als die erste Strecke. Dafür Gott sei Dank nicht so wahnsinnig lang...

Unten angekommen entschädigte die absolute Ruhe für die Strapazen...





Der Kettwiger See war das für heute anvisierte Ziel!

Fazit nach guten 3 Stunden Fahrzeit wieder zu Hause angekommen, vollkommen platt, Oberschenkel erst mal fertig aber ein glückseeliges Lächeln im Gesicht!


----------



## Mister_Rocket (25. März 2020)

Bei herrlichstem Sonnenschein und eisigem Ostwind heute 30km mit meinem Asphalt-Flitzer auf dem Elberadweg geheizt. Traumhaft leer zur Zeit. 














Danach war ich aber froh in meine warme Bude zu kommen. Mein Gesicht brennt immer noch vom (Gegen)Wind.


----------



## pommerngerrit (25. März 2020)

es ist wie in einem Film. Alles menschenleer. Normalerweise sind hier ja unmengen an Urlaubern. 
Unsere Inseln sind wie leer gefegt. Im Wald, auf den Strassen. es ist beklemmend. 
Aber die Sonne lacht. Und weil mein Palomino noch net fertig ist, durfte das Mantra wieder raus. 
könnt ein wenig wärmer sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuelschafer (26. März 2020)

moin,
HH ist flach und das s ok so
"Bringt NIX"


----------



## Nightstorm (26. März 2020)

Der Gerrit auffer Bühne.

Applaus, Applaus


----------



## expresso'93 (26. März 2020)

Kondensstreifenfreier Himmel unweit Rhein-Main


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (26. März 2020)

Ich muss mal etwas Farbe in dieses ganze Elend bringen.


----------



## pommerngerrit (27. März 2020)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Der Gerrit auffer Bühne.
> 
> Applaus, Applaus


ich hätte ja noch singen können, aber das mag ich keinem zu muten. 
zudem es null Zuschauer gab. Also wäre nur mein Grosser da gewesen der sich hätte totlachen können.


----------



## Mister_Rocket (27. März 2020)

Heut mal mit Töchterlein um die Wette geheizt... Sie war phasenweise so schnell, dass ich mir (hinten) um den derzeit geforderten Mindestabstand keine Gedanken machen musste.  ?


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (27. März 2020)

Gestern nach dem Homeoffice eine Runde durchs Biesenthaler Becken.. 

Diese Ruhe überall ist herrlich.


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (27. März 2020)

Und heute gleich wieder.. Diesmal eher Grundlagen-Training..

Morgen vielleicht mal das moderne Zeug ausführen und dann mal wieder Hand ans DeKerf legen. Das muss ja auch mal fertig werden.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (27. März 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SJS_666 (27. März 2020)

Heute war es mal wieder Zeit "Altmetall" zu bewegen. Die Wahl fiel auf das 87er Escape Goat...

























Keine sonderlich große Runde heute, dafür mehr die Sonne am(im) Rhein(park) genossen...
☀


----------



## Deleted 471516 (27. März 2020)




----------



## Mathes66 (27. März 2020)

Olgato schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1003299



Schönes Pärchen.


----------



## kalihalde (27. März 2020)




----------



## Horst Link (27. März 2020)

Starkes Nicki


----------



## kalihalde (27. März 2020)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Starkes Nicki



Vielen Dank für die Blumen, Ihre Horstlichkeit ?.
Eigentlich wollte ich ja diese Szene nachstellen.



Naja, nicht nur das falsche Bein vorn .

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (28. März 2020)

Hallo und Glückauf.


----------



## chriam (28. März 2020)

Ohne Kondensstreifen....wolkenlos....











MfG
Chris


----------



## SJS_666 (28. März 2020)

Heute mal wieder im gröberen Gelände unterwegs gewesen. Angenehme Temperaturen bedeuteten aber auch leider "viel Verkehr" (Spaziergänger mit Kindern und/oder Hunden), so dass meine übliche Querfeldein Runde zwangsweise etwas langsamer ausgefallen ist, als üblich...

Egal, hat trotzdem Spass gemacht...

ACHTUNG! Heute war modernes Gerät im Einsatz!


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (28. März 2020)

SJS_666 schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder im gröberen Gelände unterwegs gewesen. Angenehme Temperaturen bedeuteten aber auch leider "viel Verkehr" (Spaziergänger mit Kindern und/oder Hunden), so dass meine übliche Querfeldein Runde zwangsweise etwas langsamer ausgefallen ist, als üblich...
> 
> Egal, hat trotzdem Spass gemacht...
> 
> ACHTUNG! Heute war modernes Gerät im Einsatz!


Warum hast du denn die Kettenblätter am Hinterrad montiert?


----------



## joglo (28. März 2020)

SJS_666 schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder im gröberen Gelände unterwegs gewesen. Angenehme Temperaturen bedeuteten aber auch leider "viel Verkehr" (Spaziergänger mit Kindern und/oder Hunden), so dass meine übliche Querfeldein Runde zwangsweise etwas langsamer ausgefallen ist, als üblich...
> 
> Egal, hat trotzdem Spass gemacht...
> 
> ACHTUNG! Heute war modernes Gerät im Einsatz!


Der Paintjob ist aber sogar Classic-verträglich...


----------



## SJS_666 (28. März 2020)

joglo schrieb:


> Der Paintjob ist aber sogar Classic-verträglich...


Da gebe ich Dir Recht, wobei da das 2020er Epic HT Pro noch mal wesentlich geiler lackiert ist...


----------



## Mathes66 (28. März 2020)

Eine kleine Runde musste heute sein.


----------



## Nightstorm (29. März 2020)

Entweder ist man zu verwöhnt oder das Wetter ist heute tatsächlich garstig.....5 Grad, Hagel, Wind und grau in grau.

Zum Glück bin ich gestern nochmal gefahren. Am Backfire sind jetzt die Dezibel-Schocker demontiert (Scott Matthauser) und ich kann wieder ohne Hörschutz fahren. Am Ende strahlte mich dann dieses hier an (Blick Richtung Leverkusen):


----------



## useless (29. März 2020)

Statt von HH nach HL mit dem Regionalzug zu fahren habe ich einfach das Nützliche mit dem Angenehmen verbunden und die Strecke mit dem "Sport- und Tourenrad" abgestrampelt. Pause kurz vor Bad Oldesloe


----------



## expresso'93 (29. März 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Typ17 (29. März 2020)

*







*


----------



## manuelschafer (29. März 2020)

endlich velox aero,

.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (29. März 2020)




----------



## mr.scandalous (30. März 2020)

Hallo Freunde,
die letzten paar Tage war zumindest das Wetter gut. Umso mehr ein Grund für frische Luft und vor Allem um den Kopf freizubekommen. Erst recht wenn Familienmitglieder erkrankt sind, und man am Liebsten vor weiteren schlechten Nachrichten flüchten möchte.
Auch wenn es nur die kurze Runde, die Lieblingsrunde wurde, geht es einem danach zumindest geistig erstmal etwas besser.







Schön langsam wird es dann auch für die Mavics zu warm, Zeit sich langsam mal nach einem neuen Paar für den Sommer umzuschauen..






Herrlicher Blick aus dem Moor, ins Voralpenland.






Endlich mal Zeit für mehr Pausen, Verweilen und Umschauen.











Ich wünsche euch und euren Familien alles erdenklich Gute. Passt auf euch auf.

Happy Trails
Markus


----------



## chriam (30. März 2020)

Kalt und sonnig...



@SJS_666  Bei uns Staubtrocken...




MfG
Chris


----------



## SJS_666 (30. März 2020)

chriam schrieb:


> Kalt und sonnig...
> Anhang anzeigen 1005727
> MfG
> Chris


Jep!!!
Kalt, sonnig... und schlammig, nachdem es hier gestern Nachmittag ein wenig geregnet hat...


----------



## useless (30. März 2020)

SJS_666 schrieb:


> Jep!!!
> Kalt, sonnig... und schlammig, nachdem es hier gestern Nachmittag ein wenig geregnet hat...


Bei uns gab es noch Schnee dazu. Aber trotzdem: Drägerweg an der Wakenitz hoch zum Ratzeburger See, einmal rum und zurück. Bummelig 70 Kilometer in 4,5 Stunden. Dann Strammer Max und Alkoholfreies Bier...


----------



## SJS_666 (30. März 2020)

useless schrieb:


> zum Ratzeburger See


Hey, da war ich vor Ewigkeiten mal Urlaub machen...
Gibt es die U-Boot Atrappe im See noch?


----------



## useless (30. März 2020)

SJS_666 schrieb:


> Hey, da war ich vor Ewigkeiten mal Urlaub machen...
> Gibt es die U-Boot Atrappe im See noch?


Jein. Nachdem sich U-Ratz vor ein paar Jahren losgerissen hatte und tagelang über den See marodierte, wurde es hinter dem Bootshaus der Polizei an die Kette gelegt und gammelt da vor sich hin....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SJS_666 (30. März 2020)

useless schrieb:


> Jein. Nachdem sich U-Ratz vor ein paar Jahren losgerissen hatte und tagelang über den See marodierte, wurde es hinter dem Bootshaus der Polizei an die Kette gelegt und gammelt da vor sich hin....


Bah, was für Spaßverderber!

Ich müsste mal in alten Fotoalben wühlen, ich glaube ein oder zwei Fotos hatte ich damals davon gemacht... und ja, ich meine tatsächlich Fotos in Papierform und so. Digital war damals nicht so wirklich vorhanden...


----------



## useless (30. März 2020)

Muss aber lange her sein. Bis auf die eigentlichen Seenplatte hat Ratzeburg mittlerweile nichts was zum verweilen oder gar für Urlaub einlädt. Wenn ich da an den umgebauten Marktplatz denke


----------



## SJS_666 (30. März 2020)

useless schrieb:


> Muss aber lange her sein.


Ich denke 1993...


----------



## Nightstorm95 (30. März 2020)

Hier war heute nix mit Sonne ...












Bleibt gesund!


----------



## Koe (1. April 2020)

Nach langer langer Zeit endlich mal den kleine Titanflitzer wieder flott gemacht.
Ich hatte schon ganz vergessen wie schön wendig und komfortabel sich das Fat fährt.


----------



## ole-botze (1. April 2020)

SJS_666 schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder im gröberen Gelände unterwegs gewesen. Angenehme Temperaturen bedeuteten aber auch leider "viel Verkehr" (Spaziergänger mit Kindern und/oder Hunden), so dass meine übliche Querfeldein Runde zwangsweise etwas langsamer ausgefallen ist, als üblich...
> 
> Egal, hat trotzdem Spass gemacht...
> 
> ACHTUNG! Heute war modernes Gerät im Einsatz!


Geiles Teil! Was bringt das denn kampfbereit auf die Waage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SJS_666 (1. April 2020)

ole-botze schrieb:


> Geiles Teil! Was bringt das denn kampfbereit auf die Waage?


Knapp unter 10kg...


----------



## kalihalde (1. April 2020)

Fischtreppe



... ideal als Bildhintergrund für ein KLEIN in Koi, das ich aber gerade nicht habe .

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## IHateRain (1. April 2020)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ein KLEIN in Koi, das ich aber gerade nicht habe .



Nächstes Projekt: Check


----------



## Nightstorm (1. April 2020)

Sach mal @kalihalde : Wie bist Du mit den Nobby Nic zufrieden?

Bei meinem Waldprojekt habe ich die nämlich auch in der engeren Wahl....


----------



## kalihalde (1. April 2020)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Sach mal @kalihalde : Wie bist Du mit den Nobby Nic zufrieden?
> 
> Bei meinem Waldprojekt habe ich die nämlich auch in der engeren Wahl....



... rollt sehr entspannt, um Welten besser als ein 25 Jahre alter Reifen.


----------



## Horst Link (1. April 2020)

Heute seit langem Mal wieder eine gemeinsame Runde mit @aal  Mountain.


----------



## Stahlbetrieb (1. April 2020)

Untergangsstimmung bei Mainz heute. Rennrad statt Mountainbike genommen und sofort bereut - tschüß Fruchtbarkeit.


----------



## Raze (1. April 2020)

Stahlbetrieb schrieb:


> tschüß Fruchtbarkeit




Bei 1,5 Meter Mindestabstand bringt die beste Fruchtbarkeit keine nennenswerten Ergebnisse. Mir ging es leider genauso, deswegen habe ich mir gerade 3 Tuben Gesäßcreme bestellt.


----------



## Stahlbetrieb (1. April 2020)

Raze schrieb:


> Bei 1,5 Meter Mindestabstand bringt die beste Fruchtbarkeit keine nennenswerten Ergebnisse. Mir ging es leider genauso, deswegen habe ich mir gerade 3 Tuben Gesäßcreme bestellt.


----------



## mr.scandalous (2. April 2020)

Kurze erste Stumpi - Runde gestern. In dem Wald war ich seit über 10 Jahren nicht mehr, früher hab ich ihn immer den Märchenwald genannt.
Sehr viel Sturmschäden und alles voller Totholz, wohl auch deswegen fast menschenleer. Irgendwie immer noch märchenhaft.












Die Friedenspfeife hatte ich leider vergessen. Hugh.






Happy Trails
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stahlbetrieb (2. April 2020)

mr.scandalous schrieb:


> Kurze erste Stumpi - Runde gestern. In dem Wald war ich seit über 10 Jahren nicht mehr, früher hab ich ihn immer den Märchenwald genannt.
> Sehr viel Sturmschäden und alles voller Totholz, wohl auch deswegen fast menschenleer. Irgendwie immer noch märchenhaft.
> 
> 
> ...


wow...selten so einen schönen Stumpi gesehen, einmalig gute Fotos!


----------



## caemis (2. April 2020)

mr.scandalous schrieb:


> Kurze erste Stumpi - Runde gestern. In dem Wald war ich seit über 10 Jahren nicht mehr, früher hab ich ihn immer den Märchenwald genannt.
> Sehr viel Sturmschäden und alles voller Totholz, wohl auch deswegen fast menschenleer. Irgendwie immer noch märchenhaft.
> 
> 
> ...



Super, Markus! Da bin ich ja froh, dass ich ihn in guteHände abgegeben habe! Viel Spaß mit dem Stopelhopser


----------



## tomasius (2. April 2020)

Kleine Runde durch die Einsamkeit und gegen das Einrosten. - Ja, es war mal ein MTB.


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (2. April 2020)

Bei dem Wetter war mal ausgiebiges Marinieren angesagt. Wenn sich das Teil doch nur besser ablichten ließe....


----------



## synlos (2. April 2020)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter war mal ausgiebiges Marinieren angesagt. Wenn sich das Teil doch nur besser ablichten ließe...


Weniger Sonne, mehr Schatten. Viel mehr Schatten.


----------



## chriam (2. April 2020)

mr.scandalous schrieb:


> Kurze erste Stumpi - Runde gestern. In dem Wald war ich seit über 10 Jahren nicht mehr, früher hab ich ihn immer den Märchenwald genannt.
> Sehr viel Sturmschäden und alles voller Totholz, wohl auch deswegen fast menschenleer. Irgendwie immer noch märchenhaft.
> 
> 
> ...


Dèjá vu....



MfG
Chris


----------



## mr.scandalous (2. April 2020)

caemis schrieb:


> Super, Markus! Da bin ich ja froh, dass ich ihn in guteHände abgegeben habe! Viel Spaß mit dem Stopelhopser



Ich auch Marco, danke.


----------



## mr.scandalous (2. April 2020)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter war mal ausgiebiges Marinieren angesagt. Wenn sich das Teil doch nur besser ablichten ließe....
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1007831Anhang anzeigen 1007832Anhang anzeigen 1007833Anhang anzeigen 1007834Anhang anzeigen 1007835Anhang anzeigen 1007836Anhang anzeigen 1007837Anhang anzeigen 1007838Anhang anzeigen 1007839Anhang anzeigen 1007840



Ja, Schatten! Und/oder viel unterbelichten. Nur so knallts dann richtig.


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (2. April 2020)

mr.scandalous schrieb:


> Ja, Schatten! Und/oder viel unterbelichten. Nur so knallts dann richtig.


Unterbelichten ist aber mit der Taschenknipse eher nicht so. Ich glaub, ich nehme morgen mal ein schwarzes Rad.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chennero (2. April 2020)

Heute mal mit den 700ern unterwegs...


----------



## ExoDus (3. April 2020)

Nach sehr langer Verletzungspause, die ersten noch sehr vorsichtigen Kilometer mit dem Daily gefahren.

Das wird jetzt auch so bleiben, ist zwar ziemlich viel aus der Resterampe verbaut, aber fährt sich sehr gut.


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (3. April 2020)

Schöner Daily.. 

Was sind das für Reifen?


----------



## mr.scandalous (3. April 2020)

ExoDus schrieb:


> Nach sehr langer Verletzungspause, die ersten noch sehr vorsichtigen Kilometer mit dem Daily gefahren.
> 
> Das wird jetzt auch so bleiben, ist zwar ziemlich viel aus der Resterampe verbaut, aber fährt sich sehr gut.
> 
> ...


Gefällt mir sehr gut mit dem rot. Schicker Daily


----------



## Glimmerman (3. April 2020)

Nach Resterampe sieht das nun wirklich nicht aus - total stimmig!


----------



## Mister_Rocket (3. April 2020)

Erster Ausritt am Elbufer mit dem neuen KONA-family-member. ? Erstmal noch ohne Front-Umwerfer wegen fehlender Schelle. Lässt sich aber schon sehr gut an, traumhaftes Fahrgefühl im Gelände.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ExoDus (3. April 2020)

gegen-den-Strom schrieb:


> Schöner Daily..
> 
> Was sind das für Reifen?


Wheeler Mudmaster, ich dachte auch die sind perfekt (Volumen, Profil usw.), die summen dann  aber doch ganz schön, ich hatte allerdings vorher Panaracer Pasela aufgezogen, das sind dann halt doch Welten Unterschiede, bleibt aber trotzdem erstmal so.



mr.scandalous schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr gut mit dem rot. Schicker Daily


Danke, dachte ich mir auch, nicht zu viel nicht zu wenig.



Glimmerman schrieb:


> Nach Resterampe sieht das nun wirklich nicht aus - total stimmig!



Sonst hätte ich es wahrscheinlich für mich behalten. Gefällt mir ebenfalls ziemlich gut, die Teile sind halt alle etwas runtergerockt (z.B. sind die Pedale fest), der Rahmen hat auch ne schöne Patina, anlehnen beim Abstellen ist also erlaubt.


----------



## chriam (3. April 2020)

Da es jetzt doch bleibt...

Bewölkt war es...zumindest von oben...










@ExoDus Die Mudmaster ziehe ich heute abend auch mal auf...sind schöne Reifen...
Edit: Gelogen hab doch andere montiert...
MfG
Chris


----------



## Thomas Sommer (3. April 2020)




----------



## expresso'93 (4. April 2020)




----------



## Stahlbetrieb (4. April 2020)

für Radler gefährliche Flugzeuge und militärische Schafe......verrücktes 2020 geht weiter.


----------



## chriam (4. April 2020)

Stahlbetrieb schrieb:


> für Radler gefährliche Flugzeuge und militärische Schafe......verrücktes 2020 geht weiter.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1009529Anhang anzeigen 1009530


Guten Abend,
wo ist denn das, wenn man fragen darf...Ramstein?
MfG
Chris


----------



## Stahlbetrieb (4. April 2020)

Hi Chris,

das sind McCully Barracks bei Wackernheim (bei Mainz).


----------



## Glimmerman (5. April 2020)

Aus einer Runde nur mal kurz zum Kopfauslüften um den Block wurde heute aufgrund des spitzenmäßigen Wetters eine ziemlich ordentliche Tour.

Aus vorgenannten Gründen nur mit dem Bahnhofsrad (1 Gang 42 - 14) sowie null Flüssigkeit ausgestattet, grenzte das schon an Training bzw. wurde endlich der Appetit nach solchem geweckt.

Erstmal erfolgte der „Grenzübertritt“.










Um dann, wie die Freunde hier, endlose Weiten im schönen Meck - Pomm zu genießen:





Unglaublich für mich als ursprüngliches Stadtkind, die Weide geht komplett bis zur Waldkante am Horizont. 


Und schließlich ein kurzer Schreckmoment: „Mensch du hast ja nicht mal einen Ersatzschlauch dabei!“ als ich an der mit purer Ostalgie behafteten Ruine am Bahnhof Schwanheide (Landkreis Ludwigslust - Parchim) staunend durch einen Haufen Glasscherben fuhr: 






Ging aber irgendwie gut und nun wurde es surreal bzw. wenn man ein bisschen Vorstellungskraft hat:









Tal der Könige vs. Kieswerk






Lake Bonneville vs. weiße Spargelfolie

Vielleicht sollte ich mir aber auch nur mal einen echten Fotoapparat kaufen...


----------



## KUBIKUS (5. April 2020)

Wir sind auch unterwegs, bei diesem tollen Wetter....  




Bleibt gesund!


----------



## Steff2250 (5. April 2020)

Am anderen Ende von Hanno war das Wetter auch nicht so schlecht 

                         Forst Rundshorn, Wedemark,  heut mal mit dem Asphaltkratzer
Dito bleibt Gesund ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KUBIKUS (5. April 2020)

Steff2250 schrieb:


> Am anderen Ende von Hanno war das Wetter auch nicht so schlecht Anhang anzeigen 1010143                         Forst Rundshorn, Wedemark,  heut mal mit dem Asphaltkratzer
> Dito bleibt Gesund ...


Vielleicht kreuzen sich mal die Wege. 
Sag mal, passt die Bereifung wirklich für den Wald?


----------



## Steff2250 (5. April 2020)

Nicht wirklich  für leichte Schotterwege reichts noch....... Gator Skin
ich stand beim fotieren auf der Staße 
das mit dem kreuzen könnte mal hin hauen 
ich arbeite in Völksen.......


----------



## KUBIKUS (5. April 2020)

Steff2250 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich  für leichte Schotterwege reichts noch....... Gator Skin
> ich stand beim fotieren auf der Staße
> das mit dem kreuzen könnte mal hin hauen
> ich arbeite in Völksen.......


 Das passt ja fast.  
Melde Dich gerne per PN.
Ich bin an vielen Orten unterwegs, also sowohl in der Stadt als auch im Umland jeglicher Stadtseite.


----------



## Steff2250 (5. April 2020)

Hört sich gut an und die Tage soll das Wetter ja prächtig werden
ich meld mich, wenn ich das mit der PN geregelt krieg  ... Internet und Neuland und so....


----------



## mr.scandalous (5. April 2020)

Schöne Runde zur Tutzinger Hütte und durchs Lainbachtal zurück. Wäre ich nur nicht zu optimistisch gewesen, überall im Wald lag dann doch noch immer wieder Schnee. Oben raus natürlich bestes Wetter. Nicht wirklich toll zum fotografieren, aber Sonne tut schon einfach gut.

Blöd wenn man den Fehlfokus dann erst zuhause feststellt. Hauptsache der Baum ist scharf 








Aber schön wenn es überall so spriesst. 








Bergab ging es dann durchs verlassene Lainbachtal. Da war es allerdings stellenweise noch unfahrbar. Nachdem ich mich dann gleich mal hingelegt hab, hab ich die ein oder andere Passage dann doch lieber geschoben 























Kurzes Päuschen für Apfel und Riegel, bevor es dann nochmal steinig bergauf ging. Nein wahrlich nicht dolle für Fotos heute... 








Zurück am Parkplatz in Benediktbeuern. Nicht unbedingt die Tour des Jahres, aber besser als drinsitzen.







Happy Trails
Markus


----------



## Mathes66 (5. April 2020)

Heute war das richtige Wetter um die Odenwälder Höhen unsicher zu machen - schön wars.


----------



## Horst Link (5. April 2020)

Ganz den Vorschriften entsprechend und trotzdem schön war's heute Abend. Die Krise ist wenigstens für ein paar Stunden vergessen.


----------



## IHateRain (6. April 2020)

@Mathes66 : Wann sehen wir denn entdlich mal die Titanium-Gabel am Litespeed montiert?!? 

Beste Grüße
IHR


----------



## msony (6. April 2020)

Guten Morgen 
Bochum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mathes66 (6. April 2020)

IHateRain schrieb:


> Wann sehen wir denn entdlich mal die Titanium-Gabel am Litespeed montiert?!?



Hab gerade eine Baseplate beim Kumpel, damit er mir diese von 26,4 auf 27 mm aufdreht.

Kann sich aktuell also nur noch um Wochen handeln....


----------



## IHateRain (6. April 2020)

....ich kann Dir auch gerne meinen Tange rüberschicken


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (6. April 2020)

It`s Summertime mit Onkel Murray`s Lava Dome.


----------



## SJS_666 (6. April 2020)

Heute bei wunderbarem Wetter bin ich nur eine kurze Strecke an den Rhein gefahren. Entspannung, einfach in der Sonne liegen und nix tun... das war der Plan für heute...

Bei der Gelegenheit wurde das Fat Chance bewegt...


----------



## expresso'93 (7. April 2020)




----------



## chriam (7. April 2020)

Hammer Wetter...und die Farbe des See's...ich mag die Örtlichkeit...






MfG
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PEUGEOTfan (7. April 2020)

chriam schrieb:


> Hammer Wetter...und die Farbe des See's...ich mag die Örtlichkeit...
> Anhang anzeigen 1011968
> Anhang anzeigen 1011969
> MfG
> Chris


Chris, ist das ein 1" Velocity Vorbau?


----------



## chriam (7. April 2020)

Jep...


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (7. April 2020)

chriam schrieb:


> Jep...


Wo bekommt man so ein Teil am besten her? UK?


----------



## chriam (7. April 2020)

Ich bekam ihn hier aus dem Forum. Nochmal danke an dieser Stelle.

MfG
Chris


----------



## msony (8. April 2020)

Hallo


----------



## useless (8. April 2020)

Ach übrigens: Wir waren auch gestern unterwegs. Ganz entspannt auf dem Drägerweg. Allerdings war dort trotz Corona eine reine Völkerwanderung. Das Resultat: Bei Schrittgeschwindigkeit lächerliche Wurzel übersehen und gestürzt. Rippenbogen- und Schulterprellung rechts. Tja, so kann es auch bei "lächerlichen Geschwindigkeiten" zu Unfällen kommen. Wenn ich mit "wahnsinniger Geshwindigkeit" unterwegs gewesen wäre.... Absolut unnötig und ärgerlich, gerade zu solchen Zeiten. 
Also: Passt auf und bleibt nicht nur gesund, sondern auch heil. Geht schneller als man denkt


----------



## Chennero (8. April 2020)

War schon gestern abend unterwegs und soviele Leute sind nicht mal am 1. Mai und Vatertag zusammen draussen. Allerdings macht jetzt auch jeder immer schön Platz, wenn man keuchend ankommt  Habe aber fairerweise immer den Passiervorgang in angemessenem Abstand mit angehaltener Atmung bis zum Schwarzwerden vor den Augen absolviert, ist bestimmt gut für die Kondition. Wenn aber noch ein Radfahrer entgegenkam und Spaziergänger dazwischen waren gab es teilweise ein ganz schönen Eiertanz!


----------



## expresso'93 (9. April 2020)

Heute mal nicht klassisch im Vogelsberg unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## synlos (9. April 2020)

expresso'93 schrieb:


> Heute mal nicht klassisch im Vogelsberg unterwegs gewesen.


Ich bin nur noch nicht klassisch unterwegs...


----------



## synlos (9. April 2020)

expresso'93 schrieb:


> Heute mal *nicht klassisch* im Vogelsberg unterwegs gewesen.


Nur on road.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mister_Rocket (10. April 2020)

Bereit für den Feiertags-Ausritt...





Frohe Ostern allerseits!


----------



## schnitzeljagt (10. April 2020)

Auch nicht hyperklassisch aber "immer noch" 26 Zoll ?

NICOLAI Argon & sein Nicolai - BASS ?  - Kollege .

Bleibt gesund und munter !  Frohe Ostern  ✝ ☮

Der M.


----------



## useless (10. April 2020)

Ich gehandycaped und die bessere Hälfte das erste mal unterwegs sind wir entspannt um den Herrensee gerollt ...fröhliche Ostern und bleibt gesund


----------



## Lorenzini (10. April 2020)

Frühlingsgrüße von der Bergstraße


----------



## flott.weg (10. April 2020)

Die Dame mit ihrem Hi-Pacer, ich mit meinem neuen Bullitt.


----------



## mr.scandalous (10. April 2020)

Dietramszell - Kogl - Kirchsee - Hackensee - Kleinhartpenning - Maria Elend - Dietramszell. Immer wieder schön, vor allem bei dem Wetter. 











Einfach eine wirklich schöne Waldtour mit Steigungen und knackigen Abfahrten. Und endlich mal trocken.
Schon angenehm, nach der Tour nur etwas Staub statt dicken Matsch abwaschen zu müssen.






















Und wenn man ab und an mal stehenbleibt und sich etwas umschaut, findet man auch andere lohnenswerte Motive.







Happy Trails und bleibt gesund!

Markus


----------



## DrmZ (10. April 2020)

Für Ende Mai hatte ich eigentlich mit nem Kumpel ne Radtour geplant.
Es sollte hier von Wismar zum Elberadweg und dann runter bis nach Dresden gehen.
Über den Winter hatte ich mein Breezer schon Touren - tauglich gemacht.
Ob die Tour dieses Jahr noch stattfinden kann, steht leider in den Sternen.
Trotzdem gabs heute mal ne kleine Testrunde mit dem beladenen Thunder.
Genug Stauraum für Objektive hatte ich zur Abwechslung auch mal


----------



## Thomas Sommer (10. April 2020)




----------



## Stahlbetrieb (10. April 2020)

Ostern 2020. Alles wie immer. Wieso?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flott.weg (10. April 2020)

pollenallergiker. ganz klar.


----------



## flott.weg (10. April 2020)

Stahlbetrieb schrieb:


> Ostern 2020. Alles wie immer. Wieso?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1014699



pollenallergiker. ganz klar.


----------



## kalihalde (11. April 2020)

kalihalde trifft Kali

Frohe Ostern
Glückauf
kalihalde


----------



## Spezi66 (11. April 2020)

Nicht klassisch, aber mit klassischen Anleihen
Frohe Ostern und paßt auf Euch auf.


----------



## Dean76 (11. April 2020)

Eigentlich zusammen mit meinem Bruder ne Runde gefahren?
Aber vergessen Fotos zu machen?

deshalb nur das eine auf dem Rückweg?



Lieben Gruss
André


----------



## Steff2250 (11. April 2020)

Runde fertig, inklusive einer kleinen Brotzeit bei einem 
bekannten Technik Hersteller, am Hauptsitz in Bissendorf 
eine Gemeinde weiter........

                  das kleine gelbe etwas ist mein Liebling 

Frohe Ostern euch allen 
und bleibt Gesund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (11. April 2020)

Neues Revier erkunden.


----------



## Typ17 (11. April 2020)

Gestern endlich fertig geworden und bereit für die morgigen Trails!




Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle an @Heikibike für das tolle Rahmenset!

Allen hier ein paar schöne Feiertage!


----------



## kalihalde (11. April 2020)

Typ17 schrieb:


> Gestern endlich fertig geworden und bereit für die morgigen Trails!Anhang anzeigen 1015445Anhang anzeigen 1015446
> Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle an @Heikibike für das tolle Rahmenset!
> 
> Allen hier ein paar schöne Feiertage!



Die Sattelüberhöhung ist mal eine Ansage. Da bekomme ich nur vom Hingucken Rückenschmerzen. Ich bin halt alt. Aber ein sehr schönes Rad, @Typ17


----------



## Typ17 (11. April 2020)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Die Sattelüberhöhung ist mal eine Ansage. Da bekomme ich nur vom Hingucken Rückenschmerzen. Ich bin halt alt. Aber ein sehr schönes Rad, @Typ17



Ich konnte es nicht lassen! Es ist einer der negativen Vorbauten, die damals an den ganz kleinen Rahmen verbaut waren! Aber ein Rennen oder gar eine längere Tour werde ich wohl auch nicht schaffen!


----------



## Heikibike (11. April 2020)

Typ17 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle an @Heikibike für das tolle Rahmenset!


Da haben wir beide ja alles richtig gemacht 
Der Aufbau mit der schwarzen XT ist Dir richtig gut gelungen?
Weiterhin viel Spaß damit und allzeit gute Fahrt!!!


----------



## thomasg2466 (11. April 2020)




----------



## Diesy (11. April 2020)

Am Nachmittag mal ne kleine Runde um Andechs!


----------



## sebse (12. April 2020)

Die Kirschen fangen an zu blühen und dem Kleinen gefällt es - sonnige Grüße 



Lg Sebastian


----------



## mubi (12. April 2020)

net zu kalt und net zu warm - genau richtig zum radeln:






heute mal ne kleine runde mit den einfachen bikes.


----------



## chriam (12. April 2020)

Frohe Ostern....









War sehr familiär....

MfG
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SJS_666 (12. April 2020)

Das Ziel der heutigen Runde...





Der Baldeney-See (direkt unter der Villa Hügel)...

Sonne satt, relativ ruhig und für das Wetter echt wenige Menschen unterwegs...





Kaum hingesetzt und den Rucksack abgenommen waren die Enten auch schon da. Könnte ja was zu futtern geben. Ich musste echt aufpassen, dass die beiden mir nicht die Banane aus der Hand picken. Und den Inhalt des Rucksacks mussten die beiden auch nach essbarem absuchen...









Für die Runde war modernes Gerät im Einsatz...


----------



## Mister_Rocket (12. April 2020)

Leckerlecker: Heute österliches KONA-Asphaltflitzen mit der Gattin vorbei am Nudossi-Stammwerk in Radebeul...


----------



## Thomas Sommer (13. April 2020)

Später Ostersonntagnachmittag - eine gute Wahl, kaum einer unterwegs.


----------



## Spaltinho (13. April 2020)

Steff2250 schrieb:


> Runde fertig, inklusive einer kleinen Brotzeit bei einem
> bekannten Technik Hersteller, am Hauptsitz in Bissendorf
> eine Gemeinde weiter........Anhang anzeigen 1015435                  das kleine gelbe etwas ist mein Liebling
> 
> ...



Das ist Wennebostel!
Ich möchte doch bitten.


----------



## Ketterechts (13. April 2020)

Schon ein paar Tage her , aber schön war es 
Schöne Runde mit kleinem Abstecher am Limes


----------



## Steff2250 (13. April 2020)

Spaltinho schrieb:


> Das ist Wennebostel!
> Ich möchte doch bitten.




                   Ja Ok,
anscheinend hast Du einen Bezug zur Hightech- Firma  
bei mir waren es die alten HD-Kopfhörer mit den gelben Pads,
wenn man dann noch den kleinen Sony-Walkman hatte,
war man der King in der 10. Klasse 

Wennebostel ist Richtig


----------



## Spaltinho (13. April 2020)

Ich bin in Wennebostel aufgewachsen und meine Familie lebt noch immer in dem kleinen Dörfchen.

und, weil Galerie:


----------



## manuelschafer (13. April 2020)

.


----------



## miles2014 (14. April 2020)

Gestern noch eine schöne Tour zum Homer, der höchsten Erhebung im oberbergischen Kreis, mit zwei Klassikern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm (14. April 2020)

Kenne ich gar nicht...


----------



## miles2014 (14. April 2020)

Habs auch nur zufällig gefunden- ich fahre hier die höchsten Erhebungen in der Umgebung ab. Zuletzt die Fuchskaute bei Rennerod im Westerwald, nun der Homert bei Bergneustadt.


----------



## Spezi66 (14. April 2020)

Gestern war es hier noch irgendwie wärmer


----------



## chriam (15. April 2020)

Nicht mehr so viel los wie an Ostern....






MfG
Chris


----------



## mr.scandalous (15. April 2020)

Heute durfte das Winora mal wieder raus. Und endlich mal ne längere Runde.
Kaum Leute unterwegs, trockene Trails und feinstes Wetter   











Zeit für bisschen Blödelei war dann auch 






Schon immer wieder schön hier in der Gegend. Irgendwas Neues findet man immer.






Ich hab es ernsthaft 2 mal probiert, aber da war für mich einfach kein Hochkommen. 






Wieder unten am Wasser war dann endlich Zeit für Pause und Sonne sitzen. Und einfach mal 5 grade sein lassen.












Happy Trails
Markus


----------



## msony (15. April 2020)

mr.scandalous schrieb:


> Heute durfte das Winora mal wieder raus. Und endlich mal ne längere Runde.
> Kaum Leute unterwegs, trockene Trails und feinstes Wetter
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab ja schon viele coole Fotos hier gesehen,aber deine knallen einen einfach weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PEUGEOTfan (15. April 2020)

mr.scandalous schrieb:


> Heute durfte das Winora mal wieder raus. Und endlich mal ne längere Runde.
> Kaum Leute unterwegs, trockene Trails und feinstes Wetter
> 
> 
> ...


Deine Bilder sind der Hammer. Darf ich mal fragen welche Kamera du in Gebrauch hast?


----------



## mr.scandalous (15. April 2020)

msony schrieb:


> Ich hab ja schon viele coole Fotos hier gesehen,aber deine knallen einen einfach weg.



Danke dir, freut mich   



PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Deine Bilder sind der Hammer. Darf ich mal fragen welche Kamera du in Gebrauch hast?




Danke auch dir! Und im Grunde euch allen hier für euer nettes Feedback!

Ich arbeite beruflich ausschliesslich mit Fuji Kameras. Zum Biken nehme ich meistens meine X-Pro 2 mit 56mm Festbrennweite mit. Die Kombi ist noch halbwegs handlich und passt grade so in meine Dakine Hip Bag.


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (16. April 2020)

mr.scandalous schrieb:


> Danke dir, freut mich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh, ich nutze normalerweise eine X-T2 und eine X100f. Aber das ist nix für unterwegs.
Verwöhn uns doch bitte weiter mit Bildern dieser Qualität!


----------



## manuelschafer (16. April 2020)

Was das alte Handy noch zaubert..
.


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (16. April 2020)

Heut war mal wieder Kona Time.


----------



## Dean76 (16. April 2020)

Heute Mittag ne Runde gecruist



Der ? fährt sich echt entspannt?
Macht echt Laune!?

Lieben Gruß 
Andre


----------



## useless (16. April 2020)

Heute 120km "getourt" mit dem 26" Randonneur. Asphalt und ein paar Waldwege. Hier war ich mir allerdings nicht sicher ob das Schild noch aktuell ist ?


----------



## Lorenzini (16. April 2020)

lecker, lecker


----------



## Thomas Sommer (17. April 2020)

@Lorenzini
Die vordere Bremszuganlenkung würde ich nochmal überdenken!

(...dafür ist meine Lösung nicht timecorrect )


----------



## miles2014 (17. April 2020)

Heute erste kurze Ausfahrt mit dem Monster... 
Bitte entschuldigt die Kurbel--ist der not geschuldet. Sollte jemand ein 73er Innenlager mit langem rechtem Gewinde übrig habe-gerne PN. 
Vielen Dank an @kingmoe 
Das fährt sich wirklich spaßig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (18. April 2020)

Es lebt wieder! Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## useless (18. April 2020)

Sind bei euch auch die Wälder so voll wie bei uns? Ich heute kurzerhand die Beine rasiert, kurze Hose und Trikot an und nach 4 Monaten endlich wieder den Renner rausgeholt. 



Rennrad fahren ist schon auch irgendwie geil


----------



## Steff2250 (18. April 2020)

Hab auf meinen gelben Renner mal wieder Stolle aufgezogen, Toro in 1.85

                     ist schon ein ungewohntes Gefühl nach langer langer Zeit,
auf der Vorderachse ohne Federung zu fahren 
da muss du den Lenker schon Ordentlich festhalten 
wenn man über die Wurzeln hoppelt .....


----------



## Nightstorm (18. April 2020)

So gehört das!


----------



## ArSt (18. April 2020)

useless schrieb:


> Sind bei euch auch die Wälder so voll wie bei uns?


Bei mir hier hält sich das mit den Radlern zumindest im Bergwald in Grenzen, da die Leute doch Respekt vor einem Unfall und den sich heute daraus ergebenden Problemen haben.
Ich bin auch nicht weit hinaufgefahren, allerdings nicht nur aus Sicherheitsgründen (Winterplauze und so ). Dafür weiß ich auch, wo es etwas ruhiger ist:



Ich war aber auch nicht mit Altmetall unterwegs.  Dafür ebenso ohne Federung.


----------



## KUBIKUS (18. April 2020)

Steff2250 schrieb:


> Hab auf meinen gelben Renner mal wieder Stolle aufgezogen, Toro in 1.85Anhang anzeigen 1021804                     ist schon ein ungewohntes Gefühl nach langer langer Zeit,
> auf der Vorderachse ohne Federung zu fahren
> da muss du den Lenker schon Ordentlich festhalten
> wenn man über die Wurzeln hoppelt .....



Mit den Stolle aber nicht den Baum umfallen lassen?


----------



## Steff2250 (18. April 2020)

No No, der lag schon da


----------



## Glimmerman (19. April 2020)

Gestern den einen oder anderen Kilometer an der Elbe geschrubbt...


----------



## msony (19. April 2020)

Hallo
Eine Kleine Runde durchs Städtchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm (19. April 2020)

Ein paar Erledigungstouren bei nicht so schönem Himmel mit dem AMG unter den Hybrid Bikes.


----------



## expresso'93 (19. April 2020)




----------



## ArSt (19. April 2020)

Gut, heute auch nicht so weit rauf, dafür mit Altmetall. 










Was im Tal, entlang des Loisachradweges auffällt, es gibt mittlerweile unglaublich viele E-Bikes, fast nur noch! 
Ich meine, so viele Elektroräder können wir gar nicht im Landkreis haben. Da müssen die meisten doch aus anderen Landkreisen sein, z.B. aus München.


----------



## KUBIKUS (19. April 2020)

Bei dem tollen Wetter warten die Trails auch auf Altmetall...


----------



## oppaunke (19. April 2020)

Oppa war heut im Wald...




gruss,
Oppa


----------



## msony (20. April 2020)

oppaunke schrieb:


> Oppa war heut im Wald...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1022849
> gruss,
> Oppa


Mit einem BVB Fahrrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (20. April 2020)

Moin


----------



## mr.scandalous (20. April 2020)

ArSt schrieb:


> Gut, heute auch nicht so weit rauf, dafür mit Altmetall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht nett aus, wo warst du da?


----------



## aal (20. April 2020)




----------



## PEUGEOTfan (21. April 2020)

aal schrieb:


>


Sehr schönes Foto! Gefällt mir!


----------



## ArSt (21. April 2020)

mr.scandalous schrieb:


> Sieht nett aus, wo warst du da?


Die 1. Aufnahme entstand genau hier, die zweite ein paar hundert Meter weiter.
Dort kann man ein paar sehr nette Touren mit dem Radl machen, unter den momentanen Umständen weiß ich aber nicht, ob man mit dem Auto von München aus so einfach dort hin fahren darf: In Ohlstadt wurde an den letzten Wochenenden auf den ausgeschilderten Heimgarten-Parkplätzen von der Polizei kontrolliert!


----------



## msony (21. April 2020)

Mahlzeit 









und Glückauf
Markus


----------



## Steff2250 (23. April 2020)

Heut mal nicht so viel gearbeitet  dafür mehr gekurbelt


----------



## Horst Link (23. April 2020)

Eine Tour zur Kunitzburg. Herrliches Wetter und überall herausbrechende Natur.


----------



## pottsblizz (24. April 2020)

Northwest Territories Dortmund:
homecommuting und die Taschen voll Heimarbeit für Montag


----------



## oppaunke (24. April 2020)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Eine Tour zur Kunitzburg. Herrliches Wetter und überall herausbrechende Natur.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1025738



Das Gebüsch kenn ich doch!?






Aua...
Da wurde der Sandalismus hart bestraft... 
Und mal wieder war Atze involviert.
Mich dünkt da ist was im Busche...
Schönes Wochenende wünsche ich euch!
Gruß,
Oppa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (24. April 2020)

oppaunke schrieb:


> Mich dünkt da ist was im Busche...


Zecken?


----------



## oppaunke (24. April 2020)

Nein Armin, da waren tatsächlich außer dem Punisher eher Braunbären denn Zecken umtriebig.
Falk hatte da ein ganz besonderes Erlebnis...?


----------



## expresso'93 (25. April 2020)




----------



## Horst Link (25. April 2020)

Ausfahrt mit @Steelrider1  durch die Hügel um Ammerbach und Cospoth. Schön wars. Bis bald...


----------



## msony (26. April 2020)

Hallo


----------



## Mister_Rocket (26. April 2020)

Heute mal wieder das kleine Schwarze...


----------



## joglo (26. April 2020)

Wer errät's?





Klar, musste mein "neues" Corratec ausfahren (den Bow Rahmen kann man doch wunderbar erkennen )


----------



## Stahlbetrieb (27. April 2020)

Einreiten des neuen Arbeitsweg-Hobels. Ein Breezer aus Stahl. Beleidigungen von komischen Vögeln sind da vorprogrammiert.


----------



## expresso'93 (27. April 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steff2250 (27. April 2020)

Heut mal ne Runde am Kanal 





                       Bei herrlichen Wetter


----------



## lisa09111 (28. April 2020)

Kein Schönwetter-Dödel und kein Wall-Hanger.

Mein wahrgewordener Traum einer radikalen Terror-Maschine - das macht sowas von Spaß mit.









Gruß,
Daniel.


----------



## KUBIKUS (28. April 2020)

Mal wieder unterwegs gewesen, im Benther Berg bei Hannover ...










... dann im Gehrdener Berg und schließlich noch im Deister ... 








Bleibt gesund!


----------



## piitschii (29. April 2020)

Kleiner Hometrail-test (Antennentrail/Uetliberg/Zürich) mit dem jetzt starren 93er Alti am Montag-Nachmittag. Rundum positiv überrascht, alles hat gehalten trotz staubtrockener Bedingungen und Bremslöchern vor/in jeder 2ten Kurve. Meine persönlichen Highlights: Die Stars and Stripes Scott Brille (danke nochmals @oppaunke ) > 'engaging Palmer-Mode'  & die ca 25Jahre alten IRC Tomahawk Schlappen die nicht nur alles wegessteckt haben sondern sogar anständigen Grip hermachten :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Hoffe ich kann diesen Sommer ca die Hälfte meiner Garage mal 'Trailtesten' ohne das allzuviel altes Eisen, Titan oder Knochen zu Bruch gehen. Lg & bleibt gesund.


----------



## synlos (29. April 2020)

Der Zwilling von Thomas De Gendt.


----------



## KUBIKUS (29. April 2020)

Die Natur ist und bleibt ein Lieblingsort...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mister_Rocket (30. April 2020)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Die Natur ist und bleibt ein Lieblingsort...



Das kannst du laut sagen. Bin gestern auch mal wieder durch die (Dresdner) Heide geheizt. Leider war es furztrocken und staubig und der Wald teilweise in bedauernswertem Zustand. Dafür war ich mit mir allein.


----------



## Steff2250 (1. Mai 2020)

Auf Feld......

                    Im Wald.....

                   und auf weiter Flur....

                   in der nähe von Otze in Niedersachsen


----------



## Nightstorm (1. Mai 2020)

Erster Ausflug mit dem Nutztier...





Trails ein bisschen feucht, genau so sollte es ja auch zum Einsatz kommen.





Auch der Blick nach oben verhieß nichts gutes...





Beruhigend, wenn man dann auf dem "richtigen" Hobel sitzt.





Es bleibt aber trocken von oben und wird sogar zeitweise blau...









Leider zeigt sich im Busch immer mehr Braun....





Was dann dazu führt..





Echt traurig, so sieht es im Bergischen Land bei Köln immer mehr aus....

So sieht es sonst an einem Attitude NIEMALS aus...  





Es bleibt bis zum Schluss trocken und schön. Freue mich auf den nächsten Einsatz.





Mit Attitude, auch wenn die Untergrundbeschaffenheit sonst zu etwas Bauchweh führen würde. Jetzt habe ich dieses "Problem" nicht mehr. Wunderbar.

Und das Bike fährt sich Tip top bei aktuellen 9,6 KG. Von den Reifen bin ich auch begeistert.

Tom


----------



## Mig70 (2. Mai 2020)

Vorbau zu lang/hoch?. Rahmenhöhe zu hoch für 'echtes' MTB?. Fahrspaß???.

Die Schneise rechts hinten war übelst uneben. Alte, zugewachsen Spuren von Arbeitsfahrzeugen ala Harvester. Dank einem Radstand wie ein LKW aber gut fahrbar.




Nahe dem Radiosender Rimberg an der A5 zwischen Alsfeld und Fulda:




Leider schon vor zwei Wochen. 1. Mai, Regen?.

Aloha,
Mig


----------



## asco1 (2. Mai 2020)

Endlich mal wieder klassisch im Wald rumhoppeln.
Fazit:
a) der Lenker muss breiter; der fühlt sich schmaler an, als die DropBars, die ich derzeit fahre
b) der Antriebsstrang muss neu. Die Kette sprang wilder, als ein Rodeopferd
c) das alte Zeug macht trotzdem Spass
d) neue Trials im Hauswald gefunden



_click_ für groß

Basti


----------



## useless (2. Mai 2020)

Heute ging es mit dem "neuen" Brodie durch die Palinger Heide Links und rechts durch verblockte und grüne Trails 









Es war die erste richtige Ausfahrt mit der Zitrone. Mit 16" ist sie mir etwas zu klein,  zum rumtrailen ist es aber perfekt.


----------



## Mig70 (3. Mai 2020)

"Hello Darkness my old Friend..."

Zum wöchentlichen Besuch auf den Friedhof zum Kerze entzünden, kurzentschlossen gegen den Scheißwetterfrust gestern Abend das Wheeler¹ genommen.  Möge es auch mir ein Licht entzünden, oder so...

Durch den langweiligen Wald breiter Schotterwege...



...die so breit sind weil hier eine Seuche um sich greift:



Aber da war der Himmel über mir mal kurz hell, "durch des Frühlings holden, belebenden Blick".

Weiter Richtung Bechtelsberg bei Berfa:



Und immer mehr vor mir das helle Licht, und über und hinter mir -Wolken, Dunkelheit.
Aber kein Regen und so blieb alles -im Rahmen.



Das Panorama von der "Sängerbühne" aus gesehen.

Einen kurzen und steilen Anstieg über die nasse Wiese -wie zum Teufel geht das so gut mit diesem Rad, mit diesen dünnen Reifen- und der Weg wird zum Trail. Zwischen Knoblauchsrauke hindurch...



...zu einer Hütte an der ich vor Jahren das erste Mal Speck über'm Feuer gebraten hatte. So ein 'Vater-Sohn-Ding'. Also wieder mal Aug' in Aug' mit der Vergangenheit...




Seit einigen, wenigen Jahren gibt es hier einen schönen Wanderweg. Irgendjemand versucht hier die Geschichte am Leben zu erhalten:



Irre, da hätte ich als Kind mit fahren können, wenn ich nicht zehn Kilometer weiter groß geworden wäre. Schnee? Heute? Noch vor 25 Jahren bin ich in der Gegend mal im Schneesturm gestrandet. Konnte vor Sichtmangel nicht weiter und stand da minutenlang rum. Heute... -hmm...

Weiter, den Bechtelsberg runter, ab da nur noch Asphalt. Und auf ein Mal stand ich im Licht und die Wolken und das Dunkel waren hinter mir...




Bilanz:
1. Fahr einfach!
2. Weiße Sättel nur auf Rennrädern!
3. Irgendwie kann ein 28"-Trecker mehr als ich ihm zugetraut hätte.

Hoffe es gefällt Euch!
Mig

¹Falls hier 28"er nicht gerne gesehen sind bitte ich um Entschuldigung. Im Kuwahara-Thread sind die Dinger gefühlt häufiger als 26"er. Darum habe ich die Bilder mal eingestellt


----------



## manuelschafer (3. Mai 2020)

Sonntagsrunde - Aufstiege meistern... eine Freunde


----------



## Horst Link (3. Mai 2020)

Zufällige Ansammlung von Altmetall in der Nähe von Jena gesichtet. Und ja: alle Räder haben die Abstandsregeln eingehalten.


----------



## ExoDus (3. Mai 2020)

Benötige auch noch ein 28er oder ähnliches für die Stadt, schön zum Kilometer schrubben.



manuelschafer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1034334
> Anhang anzeigen 1034335Anhang anzeigen 1034336Anhang anzeigen 1034341
> Sonntagsrunde - Aufstiege meistern... eine Freunde



Ist das Raw? Für ein Klein ungewöhnlich, aber sehr nice.  

Muss der Klein Schriftzug am Oberrohr so sein, schaut gewöhnungsbedürftig aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuelschafer (3. Mai 2020)

ExoDus schrieb:


> Benötige auch noch ein 28er oder ähnliches für die Stadt, schön zum Kilometer schrubben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Decalmässig..gab es das bei den KLEINS der ersten Jahre öfter mal zu sehen (ob das nur team oder Mitarbeiterrahmen waren ..)

Wer damals gedrängelt hat soll auch RAW Rahmen bekommen haben. Andere haben wiederum früher schon des Öfteren gestripped.
@ExoDus Also alles nur heute so ungewöhnlich.


----------



## ExoDus (3. Mai 2020)

@manuelschafer Bin ewig kein Alu mehr gefahren, das letzte war ein Zaskar mit Starrgabel, das war für mich als alter Mann doch etwas unbequem, werde es mit dem Juchem ausprobieren, das wird aber sicherlich mörderisch.  

Bin leider bisher nicht weit gekommen, ich habe es immer noch mit den Knien, ob das nochmal besser wird steht leider in den Sternen.

Alibibild vom Fotoshooting:



An bekannter Stelle direkt um die Ecke, traue mich nicht richtig rauszufahren.


----------



## Glimmerman (4. Mai 2020)

Also @ExoDus das Nöll ist wirklich aller erste Sahne geworden. Ich ringe auch gerade mit mir, ob ich mir auch nochmal nen richten tc Streckbank Aufbau antun soll.


----------



## thomasg2466 (4. Mai 2020)




----------



## useless (4. Mai 2020)

ExoDus schrieb:


> @manuelschafer Bin ewig kein Alu mehr gefahren, das letzte war ein Zaskar mit Starrgabel, das war für mich als alter Mann doch etwas unbequem, werde es mit dem Juchem ausprobieren, das wird aber sicherlich mörderisch.
> 
> Bin leider bisher nicht weit gekommen, ich habe es immer noch mit den Knien, ob das nochmal besser wird steht leider in den Sternen.
> 
> ...


Was. Für. Ein. Geiles. Rad.


----------



## Ketterechts (4. Mai 2020)

Mein absolutes FAHRrad mal wieder im Hängerbetrieb ausgeführt





Die obligatorische Pause nach je 1h Fahrt mit der Picknickkönigin ( und wie es sich für eine Dame gehört mit wärmender Decke unterwegs )

Das Zaskar im sorglos Trimm :
Fox 80 - XT Antrieb - Gustav M und HS33 für die Verzögerung

In diesem Setup jetzt schon seit Jahren unterwegs


----------



## msony (5. Mai 2020)

Mahlzeit.
Heute Tour durch das Örtchen mit Marktbesuch und Reibeplätzchen.





Gruss
Markus


----------



## Fischland (5. Mai 2020)

..mhm , die heißen bei uns Karrrrrtoffelpuffer.


----------



## Nightstorm (5. Mai 2020)

Rievkoche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (5. Mai 2020)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Rievkoche


Rievkoche kannte ich noch nicht.


----------



## yo_felix (5. Mai 2020)

Fischland schrieb:


> ..mhm , die heißen bei uns Kartoffelpuffer.


Pomme de la bordelle auf ostfriesisch?


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (5. Mai 2020)

Fischland schrieb:


> ..mhm , die heißen bei uns Kartoffelpuffer.


Grumbeerkieschelscha hier im Saarland! "Kartoffelküchlein" die Übersetzung.


----------



## SJS_666 (5. Mai 2020)

msony schrieb:


> Mahlzeit.
> Heute Tour durch das Örtchen mit Marktbesuch und Reibeplätzchen.


Als alter Osterfelder sagt man: Reibekuchen!


----------



## Fischland (5. Mai 2020)

"Gericht des Tages"


----------



## msony (5. Mai 2020)

SJS_666 schrieb:


> Als alter Osterfelder sagt man: Reibekuchen!


Ja
Im Pott heißt es Reibekuchen oder reibeplätzchen.
Hatte ich voll Heißhunger drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezi66 (5. Mai 2020)

Rievkooche ist übersetzt genau das gleiche.


----------



## Steff2250 (5. Mai 2020)

Das sieht aber lecker aus 
nur so manche Schreibweise lässt zu wünschen übrig,
für den Kartoffelpuffer


----------



## Fischland (5. Mai 2020)

...sorry , Schweinchenschlau. 

ERDAPFELOMLETT.


----------



## ice (5. Mai 2020)

GadoffelPannekuche   ?


----------



## Mister_Rocket (5. Mai 2020)

? Kartoffelklitscher ?

?


----------



## Mig70 (5. Mai 2020)

Heute war super Wetter und ich hatte Dienst von 8:00 bis 19:15.


----------



## KUBIKUS (5. Mai 2020)

Mig70 schrieb:


> Heute war super Wetter und ich hatte Dienst von 8:00 bis 19:15.


Wird in den nächsten Tagen, zumindest hier, gar etwas besser. Daher morgen und nach Feierabend unbedingt raus in die Natur, mit einem Klassiker!


----------



## mr.scandalous (6. Mai 2020)

REIBERDATSCHI! 
um hier mal etwas südliche Kultur einzubringen


----------



## msony (6. Mai 2020)

Hallo
Heute mal nicht Zeche Zollverein in Essen,sondern in Herne unterwegs(Zeche Pluto).


























Diesen jungen Mann konnte ich im letzten Moment auch noch einfangen mit seinem schönen Scott.




(Sah übrigens aus wie nagelneu,die Gabel war noch voll am leuchten).

Gruss
Markus


----------



## Nightstorm (6. Mai 2020)

Täusche ich mich oder hat der vergessen adäquates Schuhwerk anzuziehen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm (6. Mai 2020)

Ich glaube Du musst mal eine Übersichtskarte von der Gegend anlegen....wieviele Zechen und Industriestandorte da rumlungern....


----------



## msony (6. Mai 2020)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Ich glaube Du musst mal eine Übersichtskarte von der Gegend anlegen....wieviele Zechen und Industriestandorte da rumlungern....


Oha,das wird aber ne Menge werden dann.


----------



## mr.bibendum (6. Mai 2020)

msony schrieb:


> Oha,das wird aber ne Menge werden dann.



Gibbet schon - optimal zum Abtingeln für die Sommerferien in NRW


			Alte Zechen und Industriekultur im Ruhrgebiet


----------



## SJS_666 (6. Mai 2020)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Ich glaube Du musst mal eine Übersichtskarte von der Gegend anlegen....wieviele Zechen und Industriestandorte da rumlungern....


Wie jetzt? Gibbet bei uns wat anderes???

Heute mal wieder das Epic schmutzig gemacht...


----------



## Mig70 (9. Mai 2020)

Scotty ist der neue Ingenieur im Team. Zuständig für -ähm- für -tja nun- keine Ahnung was. War sein erster Einsatz. Wir müssen uns erst kennen lernen. Scotty beamte mich heute auf einer schnellen Feierabendrunde nach Wäsche waschen, Rasen mähen, einkaufen und staubsaugen noch in den Feierabend. Es ging über die Steinfirst mit Blick zum Bechtelsberg, wo ich oft und gerne bin.
_"It's not time to make a change..."_




Die wunderschöne Mauer an der Kirche in Berfa lud zum Verweilen ein.
_"Just relax, take it easy..."

_

Oben auf dem Bechtelsberg ein kurzer Halt an der Sängerbühne. Neulich machte ich da ein Bild "im Rahmen es Wheeler", genau in die andere Richtung blickend. Heute fand ich die "Bühne" spannender, denn da gab es nicht nur einen Sänger (=mich), sondern auch noch einen EinKindKnabenchor (quasi irgendwie).



Der hatte seinen Schaff mir bergauf zu folgen, lässt es aber abwärts krachen dass ich mich wundere wie er das unfallfrei hin kriegt.

_"You're still young, that's your fault
There's so much you have to know
Find a girl, settle down
If you want, you can marry..."_

Oben an der Hütte auf dem Bechtelsberg saß ich dann heute nicht "Aug in Aug mit der Vergangenheit", wie ich neulich schrieb, sondern Aug in Aug mit der Zukunft":



Und konnte nur sagen:
_"Look at me
I am old, but I'm happy"_

Bilanz des Abends:
1. Dieses alte BeamGerät ist klasse!
2. In spätestens drei Jahren fährt der Kleine bergab und bergauf Kreise um mich herum.
3. Vielleicht wäre es andersrum, wenn ich beim Schrauben Cat Stevens hören würde und beim Fahren die Ramones im Kopf hätte -statt umgekehrt.


Mig


----------



## chriam (9. Mai 2020)

P wie putzen, polieren, proflexen....









MfG
Chris


----------



## Steff2250 (10. Mai 2020)

Ich hoffe ihr hatte auch noch so viel *blau* wie ich heut 

 *grün* hab ich auch noch, im Rudel machen die Jungs richtig Rabatz 

                                so dann noch zwei Amis unter sich, natürlich in *gelb* 

                                  zu guter letzt viel* rot* , Klee, hab ich so noch nicht gesehen

                       ich wünsch euch allen ne geile Woche


----------



## expresso'93 (10. Mai 2020)




----------



## Mig70 (10. Mai 2020)

Steff2250 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr hatte auch noch so viel *blau* wie ich heut ...


Nun ja, heute morgen hatte ich vor Allem erst mal grau. Beim rausgucken aus dem Badezimmerfenster. Da kamen gerade die ersten Tropfen runter. Also schnell los, bevor es sich einregnet... Aus dem tristen Grau wurde ein überblendetes Grau dass ein sinniges photographieren fast verGrault. Grauenhaft. Man kann es auf der Brücke über die A5 bei Eifa erahnen:



Erst über die Steinfirst runter, mit einer "Abkürzung" über eine Schneise zu dieser Brücke. Dann wieder die Steinfirst hoch, zufällig einen wunderschönen Ansitz entdeckt. Mitten im Wald, ganz heimelig. Viel grün, aber davon kein Bild. Aus dem Wald raus zum Bechtelsbergblick:



Da war dann grün. Und links im Bild erahnt man wieder das Licht. Es ist irgendwie trüb, aber es tut in den Augen weh.
Und so ging es weiter, die ganze Zeit. Grau-gleißendes Licht und grün kämpfen um die Vorherrschaft.



Mal gewinnt grün, mal verzerrt das Gleißen die Wahrnehmung. Erst hier daheim fiel mir auf, dass in diesem Bild wieder mal der Auerberg lauert. Da muss ich wohl bald mal hin...




Letztlich war es aber ganz egal was die Augen melden. Hell, oder grün, oder grau. Denn wie der Kleine Prinz sagt, "Man(n) sieht nur mit dem Herzen gut.



Und meinen persönlichen kleinen Prinzen hatte ich dabei.

Wir kamen im Sonnenschein zum Frühstück zurück. Ende gut, Alles gut.

The <Mig> End


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (11. Mai 2020)

Hi 
Heute war ich auf unserer (grossen) Halde mal Trails fahren ,die ich seit Jahren nicht mehr gefahren bin.





Alle Wege sind noch frei zu befahren,wenn auch zum Teil sehr eng und verwachsen.

















Enige hier werden die Wege kennen,ich sag nur Weihnachtsfeier vor einigen Jahren.





Hat ziemlich Spass gemacht,alles hat gehalten,nur mit der Kurbel bin ich heftig angeschlagen.

Gruss
Markus


----------



## Raze (11. Mai 2020)

Was ist denn da mit dem Gartenhäusle passiert?


----------



## Mig70 (11. Mai 2020)

@Raze


msony schrieb:


> nur mit der Kurbel bin ich heftig angeschlagen.


----------



## msony (12. Mai 2020)

Mig70 schrieb:


> @Raze





Raze schrieb:


> Was ist denn da mit dem Gartenhäusle passiert?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1040426


Als wir als Blagen dort spielten,stand das Teil noch nicht so schräg.
Ansonsten gilt wie immer,Kranplätze müssen verdichtet werden.


----------



## msony (12. Mai 2020)

.


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (12. Mai 2020)

Lavaausbruch.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm (12. Mai 2020)

Ene Mene Miste, wat nehm ich heut denn für ne Kiste?

Welcome to the Jungle..









Zwar deutlich kühler aber sonst tip top.... Untergrund eigentlich viel zu gut für diesen Hobel.





Begeisterter Zuschauer am Wegesrand





That's what Bikes are for....





Echt zum Heulen (mal wieder)









Zum Ende hin noch durch den Trostwald. Hier haben wir uns auch schon einen Baum gesichert und leider ist der erste Platz durch ein Familienmitglied in diesem Jahr schon belegt worden  

Trotzdem irgendwie schön und befriedigend zu wissen, dass ich hier irgendwann auch mal liegen werde. Direkt an einem Bike-Trail....Aber auch das gehört zum Leben. Drum sollten wir es genießen, solange das geht.

Und auf dem Bike klappt (mir) das besonders gut.


----------



## oli_attack (13. Mai 2020)

Moin,

Bikepacking-Experimente mit dem Almega.

















Neues Trainingsziel: Beine wie der Typ aufm Berg. Der musste bestimmt nicht schieben 

Grüße,
Oliver


----------



## KUBIKUS (13. Mai 2020)

oli_attack schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Bikepacking-Experimente mit dem Almega.
> 
> ...


 
Wo warst Du unterwegs? Diesen Typen kenne ich ja noch gar nicht.


----------



## oli_attack (13. Mai 2020)

Hi Viktor,

das Hermannsdenkmal bei Detmold.
LG


----------



## expresso'93 (14. Mai 2020)




----------



## expresso'93 (16. Mai 2020)




----------



## Steff2250 (16. Mai 2020)

Heut Tag des Vogels ....

                      der Herr passt auf seine Holde auf

                       ein anderes Pärchen, muß Frühling sein  ( ca 25 m Entfernung )
Bike gab es aber auch noch


----------



## Thomas Sommer (16. Mai 2020)

Hoppla, das Hindernis war letztes Mal noch nicht da


----------



## Ianus (16. Mai 2020)




----------



## Nightstorm (16. Mai 2020)

Heiliger Anton!

Hattest Du mit der "Lagerung" an den Ausfallenden schon mal Probleme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (16. Mai 2020)

Nein, bei beiden nicht.


----------



## DrmZ (17. Mai 2020)

das frühe Zaskar fängt die Morgensonne (oder so ähnlich)


----------



## Mig70 (17. Mai 2020)

Den Spiegelungen nach solltest Du ein Tretboot fahren. Kein _Mountain_Bike. SCNR!

Ein echt schöner Aufbau.???
Mig


----------



## msony (17. Mai 2020)

Hi
Voll im Pott.


----------



## DrmZ (17. Mai 2020)

Mig70 schrieb:


> Den Spiegelungen nach solltest Du ein Tretboot fahren. Kein _Mountain_Bike. SCNR!



Tja, nicht nur Hamburg hat ne Hafen City.  
Berge gibts hier nicht, das stimmt. Aber dafür ne steife Brise - geht auch in die Beine.
Stollenreifen ist Pflicht für den tiefen Ostseesand.  Also eher Beach Cruiser.


----------



## synlos (17. Mai 2020)

DrmZ schrieb:


> ...Aber dafür ne steife Brise...


Die Berge des Nordens.


----------



## Spezi66 (17. Mai 2020)

msony schrieb:


> Voll im Pott.


Lass dich bloß nicht erwischen, dann ist der Lappen wech.


----------



## msony (17. Mai 2020)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Lass dich bloß nicht erwischen, dann ist der Lappen wech.


----------



## SJS_666 (17. Mai 2020)

So... endgültig die Schnauze voll vom Rennrad fahren... dieses rein auf (guten) Asphalt beschränkte Fahren ist einfach nur... ? Wo selbst harmlose Schotterwege mir bei der letzten Tour gleich beide Schläuche geplättet haben, ist die Entscheidung gefallen... weg mit dem "Teufelsgerät"... nervt mich nur an...

Zum Ausgleich des Gemütszustands habe ich dann heute erst mal wieder das Fat Chance querfeldein am Rhein entlang gejagt... inklusive relaxen am "Strand"...

















Das macht gleich viel mehr Laune...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## useless (17. Mai 2020)

Wieder unterwegs im Bewaldeten Niemandsland der ehemaligen Innerdeutschen Grenze. Jetzt mal mit schwarzer Syncrosstütze.....


----------



## Mathes66 (17. Mai 2020)

Heute auch mal wieder im Odenwald unterwegs gewesen...


----------



## Mig70 (18. Mai 2020)

Bin am Wochenende nicht zum fahren gekommen. Freitag Arbeitseinsatz beim Abrisskomando. Samstag den halben Tag den Gartenzaun samt Mauer und Treppe und all sowas gekärchert. Sonntag mit Junior Bogenschießen, statt Rad fahren. Abends grooooße Gassirunde zu Fuß.
Heute dann hätte ich eigentlich den Renner zur Arbeit nehmen wollen. Der kommt in den Kombi und die halbe Strecke fahre ich Auto, den Rest Rad. Radweg, flußbegleitend. Langweilig... Darum heute die Eierlegendewollmilchsau genommen und zumindest auf dem Rückweg mal etwas Terra Incognita de-incognifiziert.
Hinweg:



Über die Schwalm:




Heimweg Richtung Süden:



Der Blick zurück geht Richtung Treysa-Knüll. So grob jedenfalls:







Vielleicht 1/4 der Gesamtstrecke natürlicher Untergrund. Der vermittelt ca. 100% Spaß auf der "Tour". @SJS_666: Bin auch eher der Offroader.

Mig


----------



## SJS_666 (18. Mai 2020)

Mig70 schrieb:


> Vielleicht 1/4 der Gesamtstrecke natürlicher Untergrund. Der vermittelt ca. 100% Spaß auf der "Tour". @SJS_666: Bin auch eher der Offroader.


So ist mir das auch am liebsten!
Abseits befestigter Wege am Fluss entlang... macht einfach am meisten Spass, man hat den Kopf frei, muss sich nicht mit Spaziergängern rumärgern...

In naher Zukunft kommt dann hoffentlich das "perfekte Rad" dafür, um eben sowas auch auf "langer Strecke" zu fahren... aber das passt nicht hier ins Forum!


----------



## joglo (19. Mai 2020)

Heute morgen entlang der Isar mit dem Bike ins Büro
(auch mal wieder schön, nach Wochen Homeoffice)


----------



## msony (19. Mai 2020)

Hallo
Heute mit dem Rocky Mountain durch den Pott.
Das Rad fetzt einfach nur.















Schrebergarten im Pott Style.





Gruss
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caemis (19. Mai 2020)

SJS_666 schrieb:


> In naher Zukunft kommt dann hoffentlich das "perfekte Rad" dafür, um eben sowas auch auf "langer Strecke" zu fahren... aber das passt nicht hier ins Forum!


Da erzähl mir gern mehr


----------



## SJS_666 (19. Mai 2020)

caemis schrieb:


> Da erzähl mir gern mehr


Hm... ja... Evtl. hilft das Logo meines Avatars das Rätsel zu lösen?

Ich bin in den letzten Tagen per Email in Kontakt mit Alastair Beckett zwecks Klärung letzter Details bzgl. des neuen Gefährts...

Der Neuzugang befindet sich gerade im Aufbau bzw ist, nachdem der gewünschte LRS heute eingetroffen ist, grundsätzlich wohl fertig. Nur habe ich heute morgen nochmal nach einer anderen Reifenvariante gefragt welche mir Alastair direkt bestellt hat und dann noch aufzieht bevor das Rad die Reise aus Nordirland zu mir antritt...


----------



## SJS_666 (19. Mai 2020)

Und noch mehr Fotos aus dem Ruhrpott für heute...


----------



## caemis (19. Mai 2020)

SJS_666 schrieb:


> Hm... ja... Evtl. hilft das Logo meines Avatars das Rätsel zu lösen?
> 
> Ich bin in den letzten Tagen per Email in Kontakt mit Alastair Beckett zwecks Klärung letzter Details bzgl. des neuen Gefährts...
> 
> Der Neuzugang befindet sich gerade im Aufbau bzw ist, nachdem der gewünschte LRS heute eingetroffen ist, grundsätzlich wohl fertig. Nur habe ich heute morgen nochmal nach einer anderen Reifenvariante gefragt welche mir Alastair direkt bestellt hat und dann noch aufzieht bevor das Rad die Reise aus Nordirland zu mir antritt...


GR1?


----------



## SJS_666 (19. Mai 2020)

caemis schrieb:


> GR1?


Jep... das wird es!


----------



## caemis (19. Mai 2020)

SJS_666 schrieb:


> Jep... das wird es!


Nicht schlecht. Und in Alu - ich bin gespannt, was Du so berichtest!


----------



## Spezi66 (19. Mai 2020)




----------



## ceo (19. Mai 2020)

der sonntag am see war super. die tour ebenso.




huuuunderte kaulquappen waren schwarmartig unterwegs.




die stadt in der ferne


----------



## Mister_Rocket (19. Mai 2020)

Hab heute auch bei traumhaften Wetter mal das Elbtal verlassen. Hat sich gelohnt...










Frühling pur









Wurden dann auch etwa 50km.


----------



## useless (20. Mai 2020)

Heute ging es vom Job in Hamburg offroad bis nach Bad Oldesloe und dann nachhause. Zuerst den gesamten Alsterlauf hoch bis zum Wohldorfer Wald, wenn nicht der grünste Flecken im Großraum Hamburg 



Von dort durch den angrenzenden Duvenstedter Brook 


Und dann den OBOE Radweg immer geradeaus geballert 


Und in der Abendsonne muss ich sagen: Gelb war richtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiveelements (21. Mai 2020)

Heute mal wieder im Taunus bei Traumwetter.





Und dann natürlich der Feldberg.


----------



## the punkrock (21. Mai 2020)

Hey an der Saalburg waren wir Heute auch, mit Kind und Kegel, danach Marmorstein- FRankfurter Forsthaus- Hohemark- und dann Biergarten am Urselbach in Oberursel


----------



## expresso'93 (21. Mai 2020)




----------



## mauricer (21. Mai 2020)

Nichtklassisch mit der Familie im Harz..


----------



## kalihalde (21. Mai 2020)

Kleine Feiertagsrunde mit dem Framework









Die Pizza durften wir erst 50 m außerhalb der Pizzeria essen.
Die alte Dorfeiche spendete aber schön Schatten.





Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## mr.scandalous (21. Mai 2020)

Wenn man beim losfahren feststellt, dass der Akku der Kamera nur noch einen Strich hat.... also dann heute eben leider nur ein paar Handybilder und mehr dokumentarisch, als wirklich hübsch. Dafür weniger Ballast gehabt  

Kurze knackiger Runde um und auf den Buchberg bei Bad Tölz. Mal wieder. Dafür heute mit deutlich mehr Traffic als üblich, Vatertag sei Dank. Aber ich bin ja trotzdem froh, dass diese wunderschöne klassische Route noch nicht so überlaufen ist.

Schön wenn man grade noch rechtzeitig merkt, dass die Schraube des oberen Schaltwerkröllchens im Begriff ist, sich zu verabschieden...





Herrliche Auffahrt nach Fischbach. Den Abstecher in den Biergarten hab ich mir doch verkneifen müssen. Sonst würde ich da jetzt noch sitzen... Wie war das beim Münchner im Himmel? ... und do sitzt a heid no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Dafür kurze Pause und netter Plausch mit dem lustigen Kerl mit den langen Ohren.





Hm ja, allzu weit bin ich noch nicht gekommen 





Nette Durchfahrt hinter Ramsau.





Mahlzeit. Statt Biergarten...






Happy Trails
Markus


----------



## manuelschafer (21. Mai 2020)

Rückwärts eingeparkt ; )
Glückwunsch allen..


----------



## manuelschafer (21. Mai 2020)

.. und dann in den Wald eingetaucht ...


----------



## msony (23. Mai 2020)

Hi 
Kleine Runde bei mir vor der Haustür
(Landschaftspark Mechtenberg).










Schönen Samstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steff2250 (24. Mai 2020)

Stolle runter,Slicks drauf und ab auf die Straße......

                       die Mama hat gut aufgepasst, auf ihre kleinen....

                          etwas mehr Sonne wäre auch nicht schlecht gewesen....

                          schönen Sonntag Euch


----------



## fiveelements (24. Mai 2020)

Interessant, bei uns hier in FFM sind die Enten dieses Jahrgangs schon fast erwachsen.


----------



## Steff2250 (24. Mai 2020)

Hier im ländlichen sind die nicht so fix, wie bei Euch in der Stadt......


----------



## Ianus (24. Mai 2020)

Bombenwetter....


----------



## msony (25. Mai 2020)

Guten Morgen













Gruss
Markus


----------



## msony (26. Mai 2020)

Moin
Schöne,schmale Trails bei mir hinterm Haus.











LG
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.scandalous (26. Mai 2020)

Heute im schönen Chiemgau unterwegs gewesen. Anfangs gleich mal ne gute Stunde doch recht knackig bergan. Da kam das Bächlein wie gerufen...






So gut wie niemand unterwegs hier. Und das schlimmste war schon fast überstanden.






Kurze Pause bevor es dann weiter ging Richtung Lederstube.














Schon nett.






Noch ein schnelles Bild bevor es dann bitter böse über diese Rüttelpiste ins Tal ging.










Gestern noch geputzt. Blöde Idee 






Happy Trails
Markus


----------



## Spezi66 (26. Mai 2020)




----------



## kalihalde (26. Mai 2020)

mr.scandalous schrieb:


> Heute im schönen Chiemgau unterwegs gewesen. Anfangs gleich mal ne gute Stunde doch recht knackig bergan. Da kam das Bächlein wie gerufen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schöne Motive und Bilder, @mr.scandalous .

Am anderen Ende von Deutschland (in Mecklenburg) hatte ich heute "ähnliche" Motive 





















Sandig war´s.

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Burggraben (27. Mai 2020)

@Spezi66 
Das ist doch eine Shimano 105 3-fach Kurbel mit 52 Zähnen oben oder (FC-5503)?


----------



## Spezi66 (27. Mai 2020)

Das ist eine 560er mit 50-34-24
52 wäre auch wirklich zu viel


----------



## Burggraben (27. Mai 2020)

Darauf wollte ich hinaus. Ich hatte auf einem 28er "Fitnessrad" mal 52-42-30 mit 170 mm und fand das obere Blatt viel zu lang übersetzt. Ich habe kürzlich im Zuge des Umbaus dieses Rads diese 105er Kurbel abgebaut und durch eine 560er ersetzt...obwohl die schwarze 105er wirklich sehr hübsch ist. Deshalb meine Frage. Danke für die Info, interessant!


----------



## Spezi66 (27. Mai 2020)

105 hatte ich auch in der Auswahl, aber so finde ich das schon stimmiger. Und man hat halt einen normalen 110er LK, da findet sich immer was an Kettenblättern für kleines Geld.


----------



## Burggraben (27. Mai 2020)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> 105 hatte ich auch in der Auswahl, aber so finde ich das schon stimmiger. Und man hat halt einen normalen 110er LK, da findet sich immer was an Kettenblättern für kleines Geld.



Schönes Rad, gefällt mir gut!


----------



## kalihalde (27. Mai 2020)

Heute  kleine Tour zur Havelquelle durch den Müritz Nationalpark.




Die Pfütze am Vorderrad ist die offizielle Havelquelle.




Am Wegesrand blühte es recht bunt.




Gleich gibt´s noch was vom Grill.




Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## synlos (27. Mai 2020)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Heute  kleine Tour zur Havelquelle durch den Müritz Nationalpark.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und? Kompletten Radweg befahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (27. Mai 2020)

synlos schrieb:


> Und? Kompletten Radweg befahren?



Wir habe eine kleine Runde "zur" Havelquelle gemacht (ca. 40 km) Die 370 km? von der Quelle zur Mündung heben wir uns für ein andermal auf .


----------



## maggus75 (28. Mai 2020)

Erste richtige Ausfahrt mit dem Karakoram. Macht Lust auf mehr! 

Musste feststellen, die Inferno Lackierung lässt sich mit Handycam in der Abendsonne in keinster Weise auch nur halbwegs rüber bringen .


----------



## mr.scandalous (29. Mai 2020)

Gestern ne schöne Runde mit @chriam in und um Neuburg a. d. Donau gedreht. Und nebenbei noch nen Kasten Bier gegen einen hübschen Rahmen getauscht   

Ein gemeinsames Indianer-Foto musste dann auch sein.







Nach 10 Minuten erstmal kurze Pause am kleinen grünen Weiher gemacht. Wir hatten schon echt Streß gestern 










Man sieht ihm den Streß förmlich an.










Gegen Ende noch nen kleinen Abstecher nach Neuburg City. 









Lustig wars, Wetter war top, was will man mehr.


Happy Trails
Markus


----------



## chriam (29. Mai 2020)

mr.scandalous schrieb:


> Gestern ne schöne Runde mit @chriam in und um Neuburg a. d. Donau gedreht. Und nebenbei noch nen Kasten Bier gegen einen hübschen Rahmen getauscht
> 
> Ein gemeinsames Indianer-Foto musste dann auch sein.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank Markus,

war super schön und die Bilder...ohne Worte, bis auf diese gestresste Person.... ;-). Mehr bleibt nicht zu sagen...flashed.

MfG
Chris


----------



## Mig70 (29. Mai 2020)

Seit Tagen Teile gesammelt. Bestellungen bestellt. Hin und her überlegt. Ideen geschmiedet, visualisiert. Verworfen. Neu, anders und doch gleich gedacht. Verrannt. Und irgendwann einfach angefangen. Noch nix Halbes und nix Ganzes. Weder passen die Chromica Schalthebel zu den Olivio-Rädern, noch die 737 Kurbel (wollte unbedingt ein 22er KB) zum 730er Schaltwerk. Der 735er Umwerfer ersetzt bald den STX. Und die Idee alles auf XTR um zu rüsten kam auch schon. Und irgendwann heute Mittag war ich dann fertig. Rad fertig, ich fertig. Vorher Junior mit dem Thunderbird von der Bahn abgeholt. Ca 9km in 20 Minuten. Ohne Sauerstoffzelt. Mit ihm sportlich heim gefahren. Weiter geschraubt. Eigentlich wollte ich nur 1x die Straße hoch und wieder runter, denn zu mehr reicht es nicht mehr. Ich das Rad testen -er den neuen Helm...

Schwung holen für Kette rechts bergab und -ups- auf er anderen Dorfseite gelandet. Wohne hier seit 2 1/2 Jahren. Aber hier war ich noch nie im Wald. Hmm, schönes Licht. Photo fürs Forum machen...




Geht da unten ein Weg rein?




Kurzer Trail, dann grober Waldweg.








Wird wieder zu Trail, wird zu Pfad, wird zu Wildwechsel. Junior auf dem "Weg".




So ging es irgendwann weiter.




Und wieder Licht am Ende des Tunnels!








Zwei Stunden Glück, wegen einmal "Kette rechts" testen.

Grüße,
Mig
PS: Testfahrt erfolgreich!


----------



## thomasg2466 (30. Mai 2020)

Zaskar in Action!


----------



## thomasg2466 (30. Mai 2020)

Fufanu


----------



## chriam (30. Mai 2020)

thomasg2466 schrieb:


> Fufanu


Trocken geblieben?

MfG
Chris


----------



## thomasg2466 (30. Mai 2020)

... na logo !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriam (30. Mai 2020)

thomasg2466 schrieb:


> ... na logo !


Nice....


----------



## wunbock (30. Mai 2020)




----------



## yo_felix (30. Mai 2020)

@wunbock Es war ein wunderbarer Tag für ein Runde um Wiesbaden herum! Danke für die kleine "Führung"!


----------



## Diesy (31. Mai 2020)

...übers Wochenende mal mit CroMega an der Altmühl entlang, sehr Schön!


----------



## SJS_666 (31. Mai 2020)

Was soll ich sagen?
Mega Wetter im Pott... was gibt´s da besseres zu tun, als "Altmetall" zu bewegen?

Auch wenn man meinen könnte, das Rad stünde in einer blühenden Prairie... nein, es ist ne "Schutthalde"...









Es ist schon wieder alles unglaublich trocken. Wenn das so weiter geht, wird es wie letztes Jahr, wo im Sommer kaum noch irgendwo grün zu sehen war...


----------



## useless (31. Mai 2020)

Was kann man am Pfingstsonntag bei gutem Wetter an der Ostsee machen ausser zu flüchten? Die Bikes eingepackt und ab in die Lüneburger Heide. Dort gab es dann knöcheltief Heidesand gepaart mit steilen Anstiegen zum scheitern 


Skulpturen die mit der Gegend bei schlechtem Wetter an Schottland erinnern ließen 


Und als Krönung der "Hillclimb" auf den Wilseder Berg mit einer unglaublichen Ruhe und toller Aussicht 


Wir waren übrigens die einzigen ohne E-Moped.... Den überteuerten und überfüllten Landgasthof mit der obligatorischen unfreundlichen Bedingungen spare ich mir. Aber gut dass die "Servicewüste Deutschland" wieder auf hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steff2250 (31. Mai 2020)

Slick wieder runter, Stolle drauf, Kumpel kam mich heut besuchen und gleich ne Tour gemacht

                       in den tiefen Wald

                     mein gelb ist schöner

                    und einen Rennwagen war auch noch da

                    Schöne Pfingsten Euch noch


----------



## oppaunke (1. Juni 2020)

Kleine Pfingstabschlussrunde gedreht...


----------



## chriam (1. Juni 2020)

Pfurtz trocken....keine Wolke am Himmel...aber ein BAUM...



MfG
Chris


----------



## Ianus (1. Juni 2020)

Bombe... und erstaunlich wenig los.


----------



## Horst Link (1. Juni 2020)

Dieses Jahr keine Experimente. Besuch von Günni.


----------



## DrmZ (1. Juni 2020)

Ja, Wetter war Bombe heute.
Fühlt sich langsam auch hier oben an wie Sommer.
Zur Feier des Feiertags dann mal den berüchtigten Single Trail um den Schweriner Aussensee gewählt.
Da bekommt man einiges geboten vom Trampelpfad durch hüfthohe Brennesselfelder, recht anspruchsvolle (aber sehr kurze) Anstiege und Abfahrten und über ein paar umgestürzte Bäume darf auch geklettert werden.


----------



## caemis (2. Juni 2020)




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (2. Juni 2020)

Nachwuchsarbeit    



​


----------



## msony (2. Juni 2020)

caemis schrieb:


>


?


----------



## caemis (2. Juni 2020)

Nimm dir die Zeit die du brauchst, Markus, aber nur weil wir es hier gemütlich haben, heißt nicht, dass es uns nichts angeht was gerade auf den Strassen der USA passiert. Und statt über das nächste Foto nachzudenken, was wir posten wollen, können/sollten/müssen wir über Rassismus nachdenken... Deswegen das schwarze Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (2. Juni 2020)

caemis schrieb:


> Nimm dir die Zeit die du brauchst, Markus, aber nur weil wir es hier gemütlich haben, heißt nicht, dass es uns nichts angeht was gerade auf den Strassen der USA passiert. Und statt über das nächste Foto nachzudenken, was wir posten wollen, können/sollten/müssen wir über Rassismus nachdenken... Deswegen das schwarze Bild.


Ok,ich habe es mir fast schon gedacht.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (2. Juni 2020)

Selbst wenn wir hier gar nichts mehr posten ändert sich "da drüben" nix... So wie es ist will es offenbar die Mehrheit der Menschen, inklusive Knarren und Trump. Den Leuten hier dafür eine indirekte Mitverantwortung durch die Blume aufzudrücken finde ich persönlich nicht gut. Trotzdem finde ich die Vorgänge auch abartig.


----------



## Ianus (2. Juni 2020)

caemis schrieb:


> Nimm dir die Zeit die du brauchst, Markus, aber nur weil wir es hier gemütlich haben, heißt nicht, dass es uns nichts angeht was gerade auf den Strassen der USA passiert. Und statt über das nächste Foto nachzudenken, was wir posten wollen, können/sollten/müssen wir über Rassismus nachdenken... Deswegen das schwarze Bild.


 Das ist ein Hobbyforum, für mich und wahrscheinlich für viele andere auch einer der wenigen Rückzugsorte vor den ganzen negativen Einflüssen, die mittlerweile den Alltag prägen. Und da brauche ich garantiert nicht diese, mit Verlaub, Klugscheissereien, die mir vermeintlich den Spiegel vorhalten sollen, aber mich absolut nicht tangieren, weil vollkommen außerhalb meines Einflussbereiches. Sonst können wir hier endlos weiter machen.....


----------



## joglo (2. Juni 2020)

Bitte einfach alles politische (egal was!) aus dem Forum raus lassen (ist doch nicht schwer)


----------



## caemis (2. Juni 2020)

Ianus schrieb:


> Das ist ein Hobbyforum, für mich und wahrscheinlich für viele andere auch einer der wenigen Rückzugsorte vor den ganzen negativen Einflüssen, die mittlerweile den Alltag prägen. Und da brauche ich garantiert nicht diese, mit Verlaub, Klugscheissereien, die mir vermeintlich den Spiegel vorhalten sollen, aber mich absolut nicht tangieren, weil vollkommen außerhalb meines Einflussbereiches. Sonst können wir hier endlos weiter machen.....


Das ist alles wirklich außerhalb deines/unseres Einflussbereichs? Den Rückzug ins Forum und Hobby kannst Du und können wir uns leisten, weil wir in unserer schönen weißen Mehrheitsgesellschaft nicht auffallen. Und dabei geht es nicht um Schuld oder Scham, das wäre blödsinnig, sondern genau um die Frage, was passiert mit unserem Hobby, unserem Sport, auch hier in Deutschland: Mediale Sichtbarkeit von Leuten mit "Migrationshintergrund", Zugänglichkeit zu vernünftigen Rädern (Sachspenden und mechanischer Support in der Jugendeinrichtung), Druck auf die Radindustrie von uns als Konsumenten, etc. - es gibt mehr als genug zu tun. Auch hier.


----------



## Ianus (2. Juni 2020)

Das kannst Du gerne klären.... aber nicht hier. Das hat in meinen Augen hier absolut gar nichts verloren. Du kannst bei den heutigen Zeitumständen damit alles hinterfragen.... wir können gerne hier jetzt auch ein Fass zum Thema Verkehrspolitik, Fleischkonsum und Zustand der Pflegeeinrichtungen aufmachen... vor dem Hintergrund des Klimawandels und demografischen Wandels. In Deutschland, in Europa und meinetwegen auch in den USA.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (2. Juni 2020)

Junge Junge... Ich soll also Druck auf die Industrie ausüben? Inwiefern denn? Mehr Räder für Farbige? Und der Bike schreiben, dass endlich ein farbiges Bikemodel auf den Titel gehört, natürlich Transgender, und Ossi, sonst werden die ja benachteiligt.... 
Ich bin ja dafür etwas zu tun wo man es kann, aber an der Stelle habe ich zumindest keinen Einfluss.


----------



## caemis (2. Juni 2020)

Ianus schrieb:


> Das kannst Du gerne klären.... aber nicht hier. Das hat in meinen Augen hier absolut gar nichts verloren. Du kannst bei den heutigen Zeitumständen damit alles hinterfragen.... wir können gerne hier jetzt auch ein Fass zum Thema Verkehrspolitik, Fleischkonsum und Zustand der Pflegeeinrichtungen aufmachen... vor dem Hintergrund des Klimawandels und demografischen Wandels. In Deutschland, in Europa und meinetwegen auch in den USA.





SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Junge Junge... Ich soll also Druck auf die Industrie ausüben? Inwiefern denn? Mehr Räder für Farbige? Und der Bike schreiben, dass endlich ein farbiges Bikemodel auf den Titel gehört, natürlich Transgender, und Ossi, sonst werden die ja benachteiligt....
> Ich bin ja dafür etwas zu tun wo man es kann, aber an der Stelle habe ich zumindest keinen Einfluss.


Und warum nicht hier in einem Forum mit tausenden Mitgliedern zu einem Thema (MTB) - genau deswegen weil das hier nicht das "Mit50er grillen gegen den Klimawandel selbstgezogene Zucchini-Forum" ist. Deswegen weil ich hier aktiv bin, deswegen, weil mtb-news das größte Radsportforum Deutschland ist, weil hier Hersteller und Profis genauso aktiv sind, wie alle anderen: und natürlich gäbe es viele andere Themen über die wir diskutieren könnten - meine Vorschläge bezogen sich oben aber ausdrücklich auf unsere Möglichkeiten als Klassikforum mit den Möglichkeiten die wir ALLE haben.

Und klar, allein eine nette Mail an die Bike-Redaktion schreiben und um eine Cover-Story für den schwarzen Transmann aus Ahlbeck bitten, ist weit hergeholt und trifft nur bedingt die Lage hier. Aber als Forum und IBC-Board gäbe es eine Stimme in der Bike-Industrie. 

Und nun gut, mein Fazit:


Denkt drüber nach
Überlegt Euch was ihr machen wollt/könnt
Mir ist bewusst, dass die Tode von George Floyd und Tony McDade nichts mit uns zu tun haben und wir dafür auch keine Verantwortung tragen. Aber wir haben eine Verantwortung hier bei uns, in unserem Dorf/Kiez/Nachbarschaft - die können wir ernst und wahr nehmen.


----------



## Ianus (2. Juni 2020)

caemis schrieb:


> Aber wir haben eine Verantwortung hier bei uns, in unserem Dorf/Kiez/Nachbarschaft - die können wir ernst und wahr nehmen.



Genau... exakt. Mit der Erziehung der eigenen Kinder, mit dem eigenen Konsumverhalten, mit dem Engagement im Beruf und in Vereinen, mit der Stimme beim Wählen.

Aber nicht mit Besserwisserei in einem Hobbyforum, gegenüber anonymisierten Mitgliedern, deren privater und beruflicher Hintergrund den wenigsten bekannt sein dürfte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caemis (2. Juni 2020)

Ianus schrieb:


> Genau... exakt. Mit der Erziehung der eigenen Kinder, mit dem eigenen Konsumverhalten, mit dem Engagement im Beruf und in Vereinen, mit der Stimme beim Wählen.
> 
> Aber nicht mit Besserwisserei in einem Hobbyforum, gegenüber anonymisierten Mitgliedern, deren privater und beruflicher Hintergrund den wenigsten bekannt sein dürfte.


Deinen ersten Satz: in Ordnung. Aber komm mir nicht mit Klugscheißerei und Besserwisserei im anonymisierten Forum, weil ich die offenkundige Gelegengeit nutze auf eine Problemlage hinzuweisen, über die wir nicht nur nachdenken sollten (wohl wissend, dass ich von deinem privaten und/oder beruflichen Engagement nichts weiß), sondern in der wir als Klassikforum durchaus gemeinsam was machen könnten... Wenn Du keine Lust/Zeit/Energie hast, bitte sehr. Aber du könntest, statt dich Betroffen zu fühlen und mir Besserwisserei/Klugscheißerei vorzuwerfen, auch konstruktiv beteiligen


----------



## mauricer (2. Juni 2020)

@caemis ich glaube es ist Zeit sich damit abzufinden, dass es sich in diesem Forum (wie auch in vielen anderen) tatsächlich *nur um dieses eine Hobby dreht*. Nicht umsonst findest du hier keine Offtopics, wo man über Fussball, Politik oder Umweltverschmutzung geht. Kann man anderer Meinung zu sein, ist aber halt so.

Ich denke (oder unterstelle) jeder mit gesundem Menschenverstand verhält sich in seinem Alltag so, wie es für einen guten und respektvollen Umgang miteinander nötig ist. Und versucht diesen Umgang auch seinen Nachkommen zu vermitteln. Ohne, dass er/sie es hier breittreten muss. Und trotzdem werden an vielen Stellen die Meinungen/Sichtweisen wieder auseinander driften. Dass wir dafür sorgen müssen, dass es in diesem Forum keinen Rassismus gibt, bzw. diesen gemeinschaftlich auch nicht zulassen, steht (hoffentlich) ausser Frage.

Ganz abgesehen davon halte ich die vielen Bekundungen, die ich auch auf Linkedin dieser Tage lese für einen Riesenhaufen Social-Media-Heuchelei. War schon bei den Krankenschwester/Pflegearbeitern so, denen wir zu Beginn von Corona zujubeln sollten, deren Arbeitsbedingungen uns zuvor aber jahrelang einen Scheiss interessiert haben. Und wo war denn das schwarze Bild als Eric Garner beim gleichen Vorfall gestorben ist? Und die vielen Polizeiopfer vor ihm? An mir geht das auch nicht spurlos vorbei und ich denke, dass die USA in vielerlei Hinsicht - wirtschaftlich und kulturell - an einem gefährlichen Abgrund stehen. Muss ich das deswegen hier rein füttern, obwohl ich weiss, dass es hier bewusst keine OTs gibt? Ich denke nein, ohne dass mich deshalb irgendjemand ignorant, kaltherzig oder desinteressiert nennen kann.


----------



## caemis (2. Juni 2020)

Ich verstehe was Du meinst Moritz und natürlich ist ein solcher Anlass wie gerade in den USA vor allem in den sozialen Medien geeignet Lippenbekenntnisse von Firmen und Personen zu bekommen sich gegen Rassismus zu positionieren - und wer will dem widersprechen?

Mir ging es und geht es aber nicht darum hier OffTopic den systemischen Rassismus in den USA zu diskutieren, Trump zu bashen, oder Riotvideos zu hypen. Nein, meine Intention habe ich oben schon Markus mitgeteilt: inne halten und  über Rassismus/Ausgrenzung/Diskriminierung nachdenken. 

Darüber nachdenken in was für einer Gesellschaft wie leben und leben wollen. Und zwar ganz konkret in dem Bereich in dem wir hier unterwegs sind, mit Bikes und Ausfahrten, Fotos und Werkstätten, usw. - nicht nur bei den Klassikern, sondern allgemein bei mtb-news. 

Darüber nachzudenken, wie dieser Sport sich medial präsentiert und auch wir ihn regelmäßig in Fotos und Berichten bedienen. Darüber nachzudenken WARUM das mediale Bild - sei es klassisch, sei es modern - des MTB Sports so aussieht, wie es aussieht. 

Und dann darüber sprechen, was daran geändert werden könnte, was dazu gebraucht wird und warum das wichtig ist.

Und das ist dann auch nicht mehr OffTopic.


----------



## mauricer (2. Juni 2020)

Da muss ich widersprechen. Es ist OT.

Wie ich oben geschrieben habe, hoffe ich, dass das Gros der hier Anwesenden sehr wohl innehält, wenn man derartige Nachrichten mitbekommt. Das prozessiert jeder auf seine Art, der eine mehr (WTF?), der andere weniger (Same same). Und manch einer vielleicht gar nicht, weil er grad ganz andere Sorgen hat.

Ich persönlich hätte auch kein Problem damit, wenn sich MTB-News als Dachforum ähnlich wie Radavist oder Bikepacking auch mal mit einem Beitrag diesem Thema widmen oder den Radsport an sich mal aus der Brille betrachten würden, anstatt nur das nächste Rad vorzustellen (ich überzeichne bewusst). Würde mich freuen, ist aber offensichtlich nicht die Agenda des Redaktionsteams und vielleicht gibt es auch Gründe dafür. Wobei ich den Hintergrund bei in/aus den USA operierenden Plattformen noch besser verstehen kann. 

Du stocherst grad noch etwas im Nebel, was konkret willst du tun und wofür? Wenn du das definiert hast, dann kann man daraus auch ein Thema machen, wo auch immer man das aufhängt. Aber einfach nur zu appellieren, dass wir doch alle gefälligst mal mehr drüber nachdenken sollen wie und wo und überhaupt ist glaub ich der falsche Start. Wenn es hier aber keine Sektion dafür gibt, dann muss es eben woanders sein.


----------



## msony (2. Juni 2020)

Kann eure Meinungen alle voll verstehen und nachempfinden,aber lasst uns doch diesen Rückzugsort zum entspannen.


----------



## caemis (2. Juni 2020)

Mein letzer Beitrag (für heute - versprochen):

1. Natürlich stochere ich etwas im Nebel, weil ich heute seit 3 Monaten(!) mal wieder keine Kinder zu Hause hatte - viel Zeit um große Würfe zu schmieden gab es da nicht. Aber die Hoffnung hier gemeinsam etwas auf den Weg zu bringen:

sei es (offensichtlich) ein paar Spenden an Organisationen in den Staaten zu organisieren (solidarität), sei es im Redaktionsteam von mtb-news nachzuhaken, ob da was kommt - das kann ich natürlich auch allein, aber ein paar mehr Stimmen aus dem Forum wären wohl schöner.

2. Halte ich eine *zum Beispiel* eine Diskussion darüber, wie die alten Bike Zeitschriften durch ihre Auswahl von Fotos und Reportagen unser Bild vom MTB Sport geprägt haben für nicht irrelevant und wo wenn nicht hier gibt es hunderte Ausgaben von internationalen MTB Zeitschriften aus den letzten Jahrzehnten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joglo (2. Juni 2020)

caemis schrieb:


> ...weil ich die offenkundige Gelegengeit nutze auf eine Problemlage hinzuweisen,


"offenkundige Gelegenheit"?
Hmm, ich dachte das wäre ein Thread für schöne Bilder von Ausfahrten mit unseren Classic Bikes.



mauricer schrieb:


> ...Es ist OT.



Genau!
Jetzt bitte wieder Bikes in schöner Natur.

Ansonsten muss ich jetzt gleich zwangsläufig ein paar Bilder machen, um das hier wieder nach zwei Seiten Back-to-topic zu bringen.


----------



## mauricer (2. Juni 2020)

caemis schrieb:


> Halte ich eine *zum Beispiel* eine Diskussion darüber, wie die alten Bike Zeitschriften durch ihre Auswahl von Fotos und Reportagen unser Bild vom MTB Sport geprägt haben für nicht irrelevant und wo wenn nicht hier gibt es hunderte Ausgaben von internationalen MTB Zeitschriften aus den letzten Jahrzehnten.



Da geh ich mit.


----------



## joglo (2. Juni 2020)

So, muss ich mich halt aufopfern   
und Biken damit wir hier wieder back-to-topic sind.
Hoffentlich schön genug:




Vor ne Minute aufgenommen, am Nachhauseweg vom Büro.
https://maps.app.goo.gl/22qb8Dhs4EN9M7af8
Gruß


----------



## Dean76 (2. Juni 2020)

Und... Ab auf die Autobahn?




Lieben Gruß
André


----------



## kalihalde (2. Juni 2020)

Kleine Feierabendrunde heute. 




Der Guide meinte, dort wäre mal ein schöner Singletrail gewesen .




Da liegen mir doch eher die Trockenrasenflächen .




Blick in die Ferne vom Fuße des Petersberges bei Halle Richtung Brocken.




Zwei Klassiker am Apfelbaum.

Vielen Dank an Tinker für die Bilder .

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## mr.scandalous (4. Juni 2020)

Gestern mal sehr entspannt. Gut, dass ich nicht in die Berge gefahren bin. Da waren wohl alle. Hier bei uns an der Isar war leer. Mal was Anderes..






Gibt es eigentlich nen neuen Trend überall diese Dinger aufzustellen? Is mir bisher nicht so aufgefallen, aber hier stehen die mittlerweile wirklich überall. Sind Cowboy und Indianer wieder in?










94er Bike als Lesestoff. Mit coolem Artikel über Mode. Been there, done that   










Trotz Tunnelblick im dichten Wald hab ich dann abends den kleinen Kerl doch nicht übersehen.






Happy Trails
Markus


----------



## kalihalde (4. Juni 2020)

Bei uns gibt es einen "Waldkindergarten". Die Kinder sind dann wohl den ganzen Tag im Wald und müssen irgendwie beschäftigt werden. Für schlechtes Wetter sollen sie sich  dann wohl solche Behausungen bauen  .


----------



## Mister_Rocket (4. Juni 2020)

Feierabend-Ausfahrt zum Lieblingsbiergarten...

Hin:



Zurück:


----------



## Thomas Sommer (5. Juni 2020)

Heute nach Wochen die erste nasse Runde


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (7. Juni 2020)

Urbane Proberunde mit dem ALAN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joglo (7. Juni 2020)

Tolle Motive! Super Bilder...


----------



## useless (7. Juni 2020)

Ein wirklich schönes schlichtes Carbonrad. Toll


----------



## mr.scandalous (7. Juni 2020)

Die umgedrehte Spiegelung ist super. Das Alan auch


----------



## kalihalde (7. Juni 2020)

Sehr schöne Bilder, @PEUGEOTfan .
Der misstrauische Blick des Passanten beim Fotografieren alter Räder im öffentlichen Raum kommt mir sehr bekannt vor .


----------



## Mig70 (7. Juni 2020)

Thomas Sommer schrieb:


> Heute nach Wochen die erste nasse Runde


Ich habe da immer Hemmungen "das Gute Stück" ein zu sauen. Um so mehr: Rehschpeckt! Vielleicht ist das der Grund warum das Kuwahara im Keller verstaubt.

Gruß,
Mig


----------



## Mig70 (7. Juni 2020)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Urbane Proberunde mit dem ALAN


Blödsinn! Urbane Meisterfotographie!
Das Rad ist auch ganz nett...

Gruß,
Mig


----------



## Stahlbetrieb (7. Juni 2020)

Das Spiegelungsbild ist wirklich große Weltklasse! Weiter so!


----------



## Thomas Sommer (8. Juni 2020)

Mig70 schrieb:


> Ich habe da immer Hemmungen "das Gute Stück" ein zu sauen. Um so mehr: Rehschpeckt! Vielleicht ist das der Grund warum das Kuwahara im Keller verstaubt.
> 
> Gruß,
> Mig



Sooo wertvoll ist das Talera ja auch nicht 
Und auch nicht soo empfindlich, alles solide Großserientechnik,
Kein Hinterbau mit Gelenken und an der Gabel Faltenbälge.


----------



## msony (8. Juni 2020)

Guten Morgen 
Unterwegs in Essen Horst / Überruhr.













Hier(mitten im Nichts) hat es in einem alten Industriegebäude am Wochenende gebrannt,leider kam ich nicht bis zum Gebäude
da mich die doch noch dort anzutreffende Feuerwehr vorher einkassiert und geschimpft hat.













Gruss
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wunbock (8. Juni 2020)

Heute mal mit einem richtigen Fahrrad ...


----------



## Fischland (8. Juni 2020)

msony schrieb:


> Hier(mitten im Nichts) hat es in einem alten Industriegebäude am Wochenende gebrannt,leider kam ich nicht bis zum Gebäude
> da mich die doch noch dort anzutreffende Feuerwehr vorher einkassiert und geschimpft hat.


... Versteh ich nich !!


Bei der roten Gabel hätten die Kameraden dich sofort passieren lassen müssen.


----------



## msony (8. Juni 2020)

Fischland schrieb:


> ... Versteh ich nich !!
> 
> 
> Bei der roten Gabel hätten die Kameraden dich sofort passieren lassen müssen.


Ja ehrlich,die haben mich eh gut verarscht.
Haben mich wohl kommen hören und sich hinter dem Haus begeben um mich schön zu erschrecken.


----------



## SJS_666 (8. Juni 2020)

Nun gut, wirklich schön war das Wetter heute nicht, gegen Mittag gingen noch einige Schauer runter...
Aber ich wollte den freien Tag heute trotzdem nutzen den irischen Neuzugang auf meiner "Querfeldein-durch-den-Stadtwald" Strecke ausprobieren...

Aber erst einmal soll sich der Neuzugang ordentlich "vorstellen"...






























?


----------



## Steff2250 (8. Juni 2020)

Ich war auch mal City-Hoppeln 

             ein Landtag ( NDS )

             ein Raddhaus

               ein Maschsee ( ein Foddo mit Spiegelung war leider nicht möglich )

           eine Seilerei

                   die neue Zentrale von Conti am Pferdeturm..  die Jungs sind noch nicht ganz soweit, mehr Foddo
ging nicht    

Ich wünsch Euch ne schöne Woche


----------



## Mr_Brown (8. Juni 2020)

msony schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> Unterwegs in Essen Horst / Überruhr.


hier mein lieber, 
du wolltest doch bloß mit deiner neuen big fork angeben.   
ist aber auch geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (8. Juni 2020)

Mr_Brown schrieb:


> hier mein lieber,
> du wolltest doch bloß mit deiner neuen big fork angeben.
> ist aber auch geil!


ja danke,ballert gut.


----------



## Mr_Brown (8. Juni 2020)

heute morgen auf dem hinweg zur arbeit und mein radparkplatz:


----------



## Glimmerman (8. Juni 2020)

SJS_666 schrieb:


> Neuzugang



Habe gerade mal in deinem Album gestöbert. Das Rad sieht ja dermaßen super aus. Die Geo dürfte genial sein und es wirkt schon im Stand wahnsinnig schnell. Irgendwann möchte ich soetwas auch   .


----------



## SJS_666 (9. Juni 2020)

Glimmerman schrieb:


> Die Geo dürfte genial sein


Kann ich nur bestätigen! Echt super entspannt zu fahren... und ja, geht auch schnell...


----------



## kalihalde (10. Juni 2020)

Kleine Feierabendrunde zum Süßen See im Mansfelder Land. Vielen Dank für die Bilder, Tinker .




Bei uns im Flachland nennt man so etwas Panorama .




Sorry, nur Trikot und Handschuhe sind heute mal klassisch.




Ob das Schild wohl schon unter Denkmalschutz steht .

Da fällt mir ein, vor ca. 31 Jahren war ich schon mal dort.




Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## flott.weg (10. Juni 2020)

Heute mal nen Tag frei gemacht. Das Kind durfte pandemiebedingt auch zu hause bleiben. Da kann Mensch mal die hiesigen trail unsicher machen. Und mein Marino gelüstet es nach Auslauf.......







Grüße jan


----------



## chriam (12. Juni 2020)

Schön war es am Main....









MfG
Chris


----------



## msony (13. Juni 2020)

Hallo
Today is BMX Day.









Schönes Wochenende
Markus


----------



## expresso'93 (13. Juni 2020)




----------



## SJS_666 (13. Juni 2020)

Sah es heute Mittag fast noch danach aus, als würde es sich zuziehen und regnen, habe ich trotzdem das Fustle ausgeführt...

Hier lässt sich erahnen, dass der Himmel eigentlich nicht sonderlich einladend wirkte...









Die Schafe hat´s nicht gestört, und ich war auch motiviert trotzdem ne ausgedehntere Tour zu machen...





Erste kurze Pause, Anlegestelle der Fähre um auf die andere Rheinseite zu wechseln...





Die Mission für heute war, wo irgend möglich jeglichen Asphalt zu vermeiden... hat auch gut geklappt. Der Weg hier war zu Beginn fast schon Gravelrennstrecke...





Das blieb natürlich nicht so... es wurde enger und enger, dunkler und dunkler (was nicht am Wetter lag), und der Wurzelteppich hatte zeitweise Ausmaße von Bahnschwellen... hier kann man in etwa erahnen wie große Teile des Pfads aussahen...





Egal, dafür ist das Rad ja da... und macht genau in solchem Gelände wahnsinnig Spaß...

zu guter Letzt hat sich das Wetter dann doch noch mal umentschieden... Nach guten drei Stunden Fahrzeit das erste Mal richtiger Sonnenschein...













Nach vier Stunden im Sattel war ich dann wieder daheim... Mega entspanntes Fahren, nix zwickt, alles passt perfekt, selbst der Po fühlt sich wohl... der neue Sattel (Ergon SM Comp) passt einfach super... ich will definitiv keinen anderen mehr fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uschibert (13. Juni 2020)

Nichts für ungut, aber im Cyclocross und Gravelbikes Unterbereich gibt's einen "Der "ich war heute mit dem Gravelbike unterwegs" Thread"...


----------



## Raze (13. Juni 2020)

uschibert schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut, aber im Cyclocross und Gravelbikes Unterbereich gibt's einen "Der "ich war heute mit dem Gravelbike unterwegs" Thread"...



Ich habe das dumpfe Gefühl, daß @SJS_666 den Deutschlandvertrieb für FUSTLE übernommen hat


----------



## SJS_666 (13. Juni 2020)

Raze schrieb:


> Ich habe das dumpfe Gefühl, daß @SJS_666 den Deutschlandvertrieb für FUSTLE übernommen hat


No way... das macht Alastair in Irland schon ganz alleine... und das aktuell wohl sehr erfolgreich...


----------



## Raze (13. Juni 2020)

Ich finde deine Begeisterung für das neuzeitliche Rad beneidenswert


----------



## Steff2250 (14. Juni 2020)

Glück gehabt, vorm großen Regen 



 Haaalooo...........



             Wie immer wünsch ich euch allen ne schöne Woche 
und bleibt Gesund........


----------



## useless (14. Juni 2020)

Gestern den ganzen Tag Unwetter und heute fing der Tag auch Novembergrau an. Nur um innerhalb von Minuten zu strahlendem Blau zu wechseln. Ergebnis: Schlammige Hausstrecke und putzen. Nutz nichts


----------



## Schlaftablette (14. Juni 2020)

Verzeihung, falscher Post.


----------



## ArSt (14. Juni 2020)

Schlaftablette schrieb:


> Am Wochenende war in den Bergen über dem *Chiemsee* die Hölle los: Massenandrang.


War nicht nur am Chiemsee so schlimm. 
@Schlaftablette, kann es sein, dass Du Deinem Usernamen gerecht wurdest und übersehen hast, dass Du hier bei den Klassikern gelandet bist?


----------



## Schlaftablette (14. Juni 2020)

Findest Du nicht das ein Bike Ü16 zu den Klassikern zählt? Zumal es den deutschen Rahmenhersteller aus Augsburg längst nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilovemyrocky (14. Juni 2020)

Schlaftablette schrieb:


> Findest Du nicht das ein Bike Ü16 zu den Klassikern zählt? Zumal es den deutschen Rahmenhersteller aus Augsburg längst nicht mehr gibt.


Laut Definition des Classic Forums lautet die Antwort: Nein

Es gibt noch den Yountimer Bereich und da wärest du besser aufgehoben.

Hier wirst du ansonsten auch gerne mal geteert UND gefedert. 

*Classic Bikes*
klassische Kult-Mountainbikes der späten 80er und frühen 90er Jahre - Teile tauschen, Informationen austauschen


----------



## SJS_666 (14. Juni 2020)

Schlaftablette schrieb:


> Findest Du nicht das ein Bike Ü16 zu den Klassikern zählt? Zumal es den deutschen Rahmenhersteller aus Augsburg längst nicht mehr gibt.


Nope...
Definitiv viel zu jung...


Trotzdem wunderschönes Panorama...


----------



## kalihalde (14. Juni 2020)

Das gestrige Unwetter hat in der Nachbarschaft leider deutliche Spuren hinterlassen .





Bei uns sind zum Glück nur einige Topfpflanzen zu beklagen.

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Diesy (14. Juni 2020)

Zum Glück war ich gestern den Fuchs Probefahren, noch bei Traumwetter!


----------



## msony (15. Juni 2020)

Moin


----------



## ExoDus (16. Juni 2020)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Urbane Proberunde mit dem ALAN
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1060026Anhang anzeigen 1060027Anhang anzeigen 1060028Anhang anzeigen 1060029Anhang anzeigen 1060030Anhang anzeigen 1060031Anhang anzeigen 1060032Anhang anzeigen 1060033



Hammer Bilder, und einfach ein tolles Bike, sieht auf den Aufnahmen ja mal extrem edel aus. 
.
.
.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (18. Juni 2020)

Hallo ...













und Glückauf.


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (18. Juni 2020)

msony schrieb:


> Hallo ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Junge, warum zeigst du uns das Töpfchen mit dem frisch erbrochenen darin?
Was ist das denn für 'ne Leckerei? Für Grünkohl mit Pinkel ist ja momentan nicht die richtige Zeit, oder liege ich da ganz falsch?


----------



## msony (18. Juni 2020)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Junge, warum zeigst du uns das Töpfchen mit dem frisch erbrochenen darin?
> Was ist das denn für 'ne Leckerei? Für Grünkohl mit Pinkel ist ja momentan nicht die richtige Zeit, oder liege ich da ganz falsch?


Genau Grünkohl.


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (18. Juni 2020)

msony schrieb:


> Genau Grünkohl.


Komisch, den bekommt man hier bei uns nur in den kalten Monaten zu kaufen. Hängt aber wahrsch. auch von der Nachfrage ab.


----------



## msony (18. Juni 2020)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Komisch, den bekommt man hier bei uns nur in den kalten Monaten zu kaufen. Hängt aber wahrsch. auch von der Nachfrage ab.


 Normaler Weise schon,aber gibt es auch im Sommer frisch.
Hat auf jeden Fall geschmeckt,mal was anderes als Manta Platte.


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (18. Juni 2020)

msony schrieb:


> Normaler Weise schon,aber gibt es auch im Sommer frisch.
> Hat auf jeden Fall geschmeckt,mal was anderes als Manta Platte.


Ich habs noch nie probiert. Aber mein Cousin schwärmt immer davon, er hat lange oben im Pott gewohnt!


----------



## msony (18. Juni 2020)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Ich habs noch nie probiert. Aber mein Cousin schwärmt immer davon, er hat lange oben im Pott gewohnt!


Noch nie dann wirds Zeit,schmeckt echt gut.


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (18. Juni 2020)

msony schrieb:


> Noch nie dann wirds Zeit,schmeckt echt gut.


Glaub ich dir! Ich mag so deftige Speisen sehr gerne!


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (18. Juni 2020)

Heute mal kurze City Control mit Zwischenstopp beim Barbier.


----------



## SJS_666 (18. Juni 2020)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> mit Zwischenstopp beim Barbier.


Boah ja, müsste ich auch mal wieder vorbei...
???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (18. Juni 2020)

Klassiker, ein auch schon fast klassischer Singletrailer und ein klassisch verfeinertes Commencal an der Ostseeküste 

















Grüße​


----------



## BikingDevil (18. Juni 2020)

Norddeutsche Kiesabbauseenplatte (mit viel zu neuem Gerät  )


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (19. Juni 2020)

Ein Farbkleks unter grauen Wolken....

Mit dem Marin fahre ich ja nicht bei strahlendem Sonnenschein, des Lacks wegen.



Auch bei uns gibt es alte Zechen. Leider läßt die RAG hier aber den ganzen Bausbestand verfallen.



Amtlicher Haltepunkt, der sogar farblich aufs Rad abgestimmt ist. Sowas nennt man Service.



Schnell nochmal etwas zechen.



Ein Päuschen in Ehren, wer will das verwehren?



Auch alte Eisenbahnbrücken passen sich an der Marin an. Klasse.



Schnell noch ein wenig durch den Wald, dafür ist der Gerät ja schliesslich gemacht.


----------



## msony (19. Juni 2020)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Ein Farbkleks unter grauen Wolken....
> 
> Mit dem Marin fahre ich ja nicht bei strahlendem Sonnenschein, des Lacks wegen.Anhang anzeigen 1067919
> 
> ...


Mal ne Frage.
Hast du eine Peugeot 205?


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (19. Juni 2020)

msony schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage.
> Hast du eine Peugeot 205?


Nööö, wieso fragst du?


----------



## msony (19. Juni 2020)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Nööö, wieso fragst du?


na,wegen deinem Namen


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (19. Juni 2020)

msony schrieb:


> na,wegen deinem Namen


Ahso. Ich sammle im Rennradbereich alte Peugeot PX und PY!


----------



## joglo (19. Juni 2020)

msony schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage.
> Hast du eine Peugeot 205?





PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Ahso. Ich sammle im Rennradbereich alte Peugeot PX und PY!


der Nickname ist mir auch schon immer aufgefallen.
Aber vergiss doch mal RR, Du solltest dann lieber mal nach einen ordentlichen Peugeot MTB, wie das Team Line Ausschau halten...




OT: für die Autofans, der 205er ist mir gestern in einem alten Foto vom stolzen Besitzer eines Titanbikes im Hintergrund aufgefallen




__





						Der Raleigh Treffpunkt
					

@Dynatechrider     D19125 ist die Rahmennummer :confused:




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Horst Link (21. Juni 2020)

Noch kein Urlaub aber bei unserer Heimat muss man auch nicht verreisen. Kornblumenwiesen bis zum Horizont...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## expresso'93 (21. Juni 2020)

Zuhause ist es doch am schönsten


----------



## Steff2250 (21. Juni 2020)

Heut den Kubikus kennen gelernt  und ne Runde am Kanal bis zum Meer gerockt..

             Foto der Begrüßung

              am Meer angekommen

   Irgendwo Unterwegs.......

                    Die Verabschiedung .......
muss mir unbedingt sein 26 er Kuwahara mal anschauen
sehr schöne Bikes  
Falls hier noch ähnlich gelagerte Fotos auftauchen sind die nicht von mir 

Ich wünsch euch allen ne heiße Woche


----------



## KUBIKUS (21. Juni 2020)

Kuwahara trifft Cannondale - @Steff2250 trifft @KUBIKUS 

Wir waren am Mittellandkanal unterwegs und schafften es sogar bis zum Steinhude(r) (Meer) und zurück.  Das gute Wetter war auch da, wo es sein sollte.


----------



## thomasg2466 (21. Juni 2020)

Massive GT Zaskar Bunker Ride von heute !



			http://mtbn.ws/v151q


----------



## msony (22. Juni 2020)

Hallo
Ich war heute mal in Bochum / Herne unterwegs,u.a. am Tipprlsberg in Bochum.





















Gruss
Markus


----------



## Mister_Rocket (22. Juni 2020)

msony schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich war heute mal in Bochum / Herne unterwegs,u.a. am Tipprlsberg in Bochum.
> 
> Gruss
> Markus



Führst du dein schwarzes Explosif gar nicht mehr aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (22. Juni 2020)

Mister_Rocket schrieb:


> Führst du dein schwarzes Explosif gar nicht mehr aus?


Leider nein,das ist zur Zeit ohne Schaltung und Tretlager,sollte ich mal wieder zusammenbauen.


----------



## Mister_Rocket (22. Juni 2020)

msony schrieb:


> Leider nein,das ist zur Zeit ohne Schaltung und Tretlager,sollte ich mal wieder zusammenbauen.



Das will auch mal wieder an die frische Luft bei dem schönen Wetter. ☝


----------



## msony (22. Juni 2020)

Mister_Rocket schrieb:


> Das will auch mal wieder an die frische Luft bei dem schönen Wetter. ☝


Wohl wahr.
Ich gelobe Besserung.


----------



## Nightstorm (23. Juni 2020)

Ein SLC mit Flügeltüren....


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (23. Juni 2020)

Da ich den Plastinator eh grade frisch bereift hatte, wollte ich ihn nicht dumm in der Ecke stehen lassen.


----------



## miles2014 (23. Juni 2020)

Im Inntal mit zwei Klassikern, die Via Claudia fahren. Hübsch hier!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (23. Juni 2020)

Genau die gleichen Felgen hab ich auch auf dem Einser, aber noch im originalen Silber


----------



## SJS_666 (23. Juni 2020)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Da ich den Plastinator eh grade frisch bereift hatte, wollte ich ihn nicht dumm in der Ecke stehen lassen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1070629Anhang anzeigen 1070630Anhang anzeigen 1070631Anhang anzeigen 1070632Anhang anzeigen 1070633Anhang anzeigen 1070634Anhang anzeigen 1070635Anhang anzeigen 1070636Anhang anzeigen 1070637


Das zweite Foto... einfach ein Traum...
(der Golf)
?



















Der Rest ist auch richtig gut geworden!


----------



## svennox (25. Juni 2020)

Ianus schrieb:


> Bombe... und erstaunlich wenig los.


schade das in deinem Album fast keine Bike-Bilder zu finden sind,
denn find das serotta etc. super genial, aber auf den kleinen Fotos erkennt man zu wenig !!!


----------



## svennox (25. Juni 2020)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Da ich den Plastinator eh grade frisch bereift hatte, wollte ich ihn nicht dumm in der Ecke stehen lassen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1070629Anhang anzeigen 1070630Anhang anzeigen 1070631Anhang anzeigen 1070632Anhang anzeigen 1070633Anhang anzeigen 1070634Anhang anzeigen 1070635Anhang anzeigen 1070636Anhang anzeigen 1070637


supi !
ps. muss aber gestehen,
dass ich JETZT echt viel lieber mehr vom gelben 1er Golf sehen würde wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PEUGEOTfan (25. Juni 2020)

svennox schrieb:


> supi !
> ps. muss aber gestehen,
> dass ich JETZT echt viel lieber mehr vom gelben 1er Golf sehen würde wollen


Evtl. demnächst mehr vom gelben Prachtbau. Er stand etwas blöd in der Einfahrt, da war nicht mehr rauszuholen!


----------



## KUBIKUS (25. Juni 2020)

*„Beim Fahrradfahren geht es um Bewegung und Freiheit, auf dem Fahrrad fühlt man sich ungebunden, ja fast autonom.“* (Ralf Hütter, deutscher Musiker und Gründungsmitglieder von Kraftwerk, *1946)





*„Fahrräder sind fast so gut wie Gitarren, um Frauen kennenzulernen.“* (Bob Weir, US-amerikanischer Sänger, Gitarrist und Gründungsmitglied von Grateful Dead, *1947)


----------



## Steff2250 (25. Juni 2020)

Dein Musikgeschmack ist sehr Interessant, hatten wir am Sonntag 
gar nicht drüber gesprochen 
aber ..... auf der Autobahn warst Du ja heut nicht unterwegs 
und Dein Bike hat bestimmt keinen Touch of Grey 

Grüsse


----------



## funny1978 (25. Juni 2020)

Eisdiele


----------



## Thomas Sommer (26. Juni 2020)

Heide


----------



## KUBIKUS (26. Juni 2020)

Steff2250 schrieb:


> Dein Musikgeschmack ist sehr Interessant, hatten wir am Sonntag
> gar nicht drüber gesprochen
> aber ..... auf der Autobahn warst Du ja heut nicht unterwegs
> und Dein Bike hat bestimmt keinen Touch of Grey
> ...


Tatsächlich sind es einfach nur interessante Zitate, haben also nichts mit meinem Musikgeschmack zu tun.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (27. Juni 2020)

So, nach allerhand Kilometern auf Rügen ging es heute mal wieder mit dem Attitude durch Erzgebirge und Vogtland um den Vee Mission mal auf den Zahn zu fühlen 

Am Kranichsee bei Carlsfeld:





Dann auf dem Kamm in Richtung Mühleiten:





Und dann über Schöneck und Muldenberg an der Mulde zurück :









Keine 100km, aber ich würde sagen der Vee ist bei trockenem Geläuf sehr tauglich. Er rollt sehr schnell und unauffällig. 
Über nasse Wurzeln würde ich ihn eher nicht scheuchen wollen, aber dafür hat man eh andere Bikes. 





Grüße Franky​


----------



## funny1978 (27. Juni 2020)

schöne Bilder


----------



## miles2014 (30. Juni 2020)

Heute hab ich mit meinem Wicked eine Tour vom Gardaseeufer bis hinauf zum Rifugio chierego gemacht, eine der südlichen Erhebungen des Monte Baldo. 
Ich hatte richtig Glück, denn die gnadenlose Sonne wurde am Vormittag von etwas Nebel verhangen




Bis hoch zur Hütte war es ein ganzes Stück, vor allem da die eigentliche Schotter- Zufahrts-Straße gesperrt war. Ich musste daher über Wanderwege improvisieren. Zum Glück ist hier kein Mensch heute unterwegs. 
Oben gab's dann erstmal einen Kaff... 




Und dann ging es in den  langen Downhill... Puh, was gibt es hier harte Steine! Ob das Absicht ist? 
Meine Hände und Arme schmerzen immer noch. Eine ziemliche Tortur, sowas mit dem ungeferten Bike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (2. Juli 2020)

Hi
Kurz mal den Kopf freiblasen.





LG
Markus


----------



## thomasg2466 (2. Juli 2020)

Spielplatz fetzt immer !


----------



## Mathes66 (2. Juli 2020)

Auch mal eine kleine Runde gedreht


----------



## wunbock (3. Juli 2020)

Mainz bleibt Mainz ......


----------



## yo_felix (3. Juli 2020)

wunbock schrieb:


> Mainz bleibt Mainz ......


Stealthy upgrades! Der schöne Rahmen hat es verdient!


----------



## Ketterechts (3. Juli 2020)

Heute endlich mal wieder Zeit für ne längere Tour

Mit dem Curtlo auf den höchsten Berg im Odenwald










Blick vom Turm





Schöne Tour bei angenehmen Temperaturen und tollem Wechsel von Sonne und Wolken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomac_75 (3. Juli 2020)

Mal wieder die alten Kisten lüften...









Mein Handy kann offenbar mit der Wucht der Farben nicht umgehen. Sind irgendwie alle unscharf ?


----------



## Mathes66 (3. Juli 2020)

Ca. 40 km nördlich vom Katzenbuckel, ebenfalls im Odenwald.


----------



## Diesy (4. Juli 2020)

Heute mal das Kuwahara Maragay zum Kochelsee ausgeführt.


----------



## Ianus (4. Juli 2020)




----------



## Horst Link (4. Juli 2020)

Heute ein Ausflug ins Umland. Mit Halt am International Airport Schöngleina. Leider konnte wir nicht im Horst landen. Wegen Urlaub geschlossen...


----------



## ArSt (4. Juli 2020)

Diesy schrieb:


> Heute mal das Kuwahara Maragay zum Kochelsee ausgeführt.


Hey @Diesy, da hätten wir ja heute ein Treffen machen können: Der @wastis und ich waren auch dort, nur a bisserle weiter oben: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/von...rt-man-sonst-auf-26er-ab.839142/post-16721202


----------



## Diesy (5. Juli 2020)

ArSt schrieb:


> Hey @Diesy, da hätten wir ja heute ein Treffen machen können


...gereitzt hätte mich der Herzogstand schon! Aber das Maragay ist mit den alten XT-Bremsbelägen nicht wirklich Downhill-tauglich.
Die Abfahrt von der Glentleiten runter nach Schlehdorf war schon ein Abenteuer!
Werde die Tage mal Scott/ Mathauser drauf machen müssen.


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (5. Juli 2020)

Diesy schrieb:


> .... ist mit den alten XT-Bremsbelägen nicht wirklich Uphill-tauglich....


Bremst du bergauf? Brutal.


----------



## Diesy (5. Juli 2020)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Bremst du bergauf? Brutal.


uppps!!!
Habs geändert!


----------



## ExoDus (6. Juli 2020)

Diesy schrieb:


> Heute mal das Kuwahara Maragay zum Kochelsee ausgeführt.
> Anhang anzeigen 1077089Anhang anzeigen 1077090



Bild Nr. 1 erinnert mich irgendwie an Goldenboy. 
Ein schwarzer Vorbau wäre noch nice.

Ab Minute 2... 






Heute von der Arbeit nach Hause gefahren und festgestellt das ich die korrekten NM Angaben für die Gabel benötige. ?, hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht mal wieder ein bisschen durch die Stadt zu heizen.  








Hammer Regenbogen inklusive:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (7. Juli 2020)

Heute mal wieder mit dem Experience unterwegs.
Das Rad fährt sich astrein.









Gruss
Markus


----------



## msony (8. Juli 2020)

Dauerregen und dornige Trials kaum höher als die Lenkeroberkante.













Spass hat es trotzdem gemacht.
Gruss
Markus


----------



## thomasg2466 (11. Juli 2020)

Gut geklappt Pappa !


----------



## Ianus (11. Juli 2020)




----------



## Dean76 (11. Juli 2020)

Mal ne kleine Proberunde mit dem Rewel gedreht











Ohne diesen Zwischensteg an den Sitzstreben wirkt das ziemlich cool!




Mein heutiges Lieblingsbild



Auch Holz im Hintergrund

Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (11. Juli 2020)

Auf den Bildern stimmen auch die Proportionen... 

Man erkennt halt den sehr steilen Lenkwinkel aber ansonsten sehr schön geworden.


----------



## Mathes66 (11. Juli 2020)

Heute auch mal eine kleine Runde gedreht.


----------



## Steff2250 (12. Juli 2020)

Heut mal im Osten gewesen ...... ähhh in Celle 

 Auf dem Weg... die Bockwindmühle in Wettmar

 mal wieder ein Raddhaus

                   und im französische Park.......

Wünsch euch allen ne schöne Woche


----------



## msony (14. Juli 2020)

Hi
Der Pott ist eine Scheibe,oder auch nicht.





Nicht enden wollende Trails oberhalb des Ruhrtals in Bochum.
Einfach nur geil,das Experience ist voll in seinem Element.

















Gruss
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miles2014 (15. Juli 2020)

Ich habe gestern mein neues Alpencross-Gefährt probegefahren. Einmal die Ahr von der Quelle bis zur Mündung. Fährt sich wirklich gut, schön wendig, guter Geradeauslauf. Diese Univega Alpina scheinen eine runde Sache zu sein. Ansonsten hats eine 739er XT und 36-Speichen-Laufräder mit TM18 bekommen. Der Hinterreifen ist mein neuer Lieblingsreifen, kann den sehr empfehlen.
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2493759]
	
[/URL]


----------



## mauricer (15. Juli 2020)

Die Sattelüberhöhung sieht aber kriminell aus!


----------



## miles2014 (15. Juli 2020)

Das wirkt nur so, ich habe ja noch Spacer verbaut. Dadurch dass der Lenker 10° Backsweep hat, ist diese Position sogar recht sicher im Downhill.


----------



## wtb_rider (15. Juli 2020)

kleine Reise ins Umland gemacht. Normi besucht....ich war noch nie im Spreewald.
war schön jewesen....













Jut das nächste mal suchen wir uns was leckerererereres zu essen als son komischen Esso Pimmel.
Gruss Kay


----------



## Horst Link (15. Juli 2020)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> ich war noch nie im Spreewald.



Ne, oder? Dann kannst du die Redewendung "einen im Kahn haben" gar nicht nachvollziehen? Können wir aber nachholen


----------



## wtb_rider (15. Juli 2020)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Ne, oder? Dann kannst du die Redewendung "einen im Kahn haben" gar nicht nachvollziehen? Können wir aber nachholen



ick kann das eh nicht nachvollziehen, ich hab nie einen im Kahn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (15. Juli 2020)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> ick kann das eh nicht nachvollziehen, ich hab nie einen im Kahn.


 
Sehr vernünftig. Aber kein Grund nicht Kahn zu fahren.


----------



## noka78 (17. Juli 2020)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> kleine Reise ins Umland gemacht. Normi besucht....ich war noch nie im Spreewald.
> war schön jewesen....
> 
> 
> ...



Den davor verspeisten, selbst gebackenen und noch ofenwarmen Kirsch-Streuselkuchen hast du wohl schon wieder vergessen ;D
Eigentlich wäre für so Hardcore-Biker wie wir ne Schale von den dicken Gurken ausreichend gewesen - da hinter der Cola hat sich zB eine versteckt !
Kulinarisch hat der Spreewald aber noch heftiges Potenzial nach oben (trad. Gerichte gibts genug, meist liegt es aber an der fehlenden Liebe der Zubereitung bzw der frische Pepp)...da muss man schon wissen wo man einkehrt! Doch zu Corinnas Zeit ist das schwierig geworden so spontan und ohne Reservierung.

Schön fetzig wars trotzdem - nochmals Danke für den tollen Sonntagsbesuch...und ne Kahntour gibts bei nächsten Mal


----------



## Ianus (18. Juli 2020)

Auch mal wieder nach langer Zeit...


----------



## Steff2250 (19. Juli 2020)

Auch mal wieder unterwegs gewesen :





 Die Villa Lönssee nahe Mellendorf.....

   Wünsch euch ne schöne Woche


----------



## Nivolorenz (19. Juli 2020)

Heute Epic Probefahrt.
Grüße aus Dolomiten


----------



## BikingDevil (19. Juli 2020)

Schön ist relativ...


----------



## kalihalde (19. Juli 2020)

Stein, sehr geometrisch.




... und relativ natürlich.




Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## msony (23. Juli 2020)

Hi
Unterwegs in Gelsenkirchen.
Eine Zeche die selbst ich noch nicht kannte.





Plastiksteine.













Gruss
Markus


----------



## Horst Link (24. Juli 2020)

Kleine Feierabendrunde zu zweit. Jägerberg, Nerkewitz, Gönnatal, Tautenburg, Graitschen, Jenzig, Kneipe.


----------



## Ketterechts (25. Juli 2020)

Diese Woche mal das rote Zaskar auf meine Lieblingsrunde geschickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joglo (29. Juli 2020)

Heute früh mal ordentlich ein Bike ausgefahren, dass demnächst an jemand anderem hier im Forum weitergereicht wird.


 



Jetzt weiß ich auch warum Gilles Berthoud für Reiseräder bekannt ist. Das Bike ist ansich unaufregend aber bequem und gut...


----------



## Nightstorm (29. Juli 2020)

Zu schönes Wetter für das Schlechtwetterrad....

Aber die Nobby Nic mussten runter, eierten wie Jeck. Keine Ahnung was Schwalbe da gemacht hat.

Nu Testfahrt mit den Classicern schlechthin. Sehen auch viel besser aus. Und laufen 1a rund.


----------



## Spezi66 (30. Juli 2020)

Testfahrt


----------



## msony (31. Juli 2020)

Hi
Viel heiss heute,da kommt so ein Wäldchen mehr als gelegen.













Schönes Wochenende


----------



## orangerauch (31. Juli 2020)

Ich sag nur shaiss Hitze


----------



## msony (1. August 2020)

Moin
Heute war das Wetter  noch ekeliger als es Gestern war.

















Gruss
Markus


----------



## Spezi66 (1. August 2020)

Heute ist auf jeden Fall mehr Feuchte in der Luft


----------



## Ketterechts (1. August 2020)

Gleich nach dem Frühstück los und keine 10km von zuhause ein Kleinod entdeckt


----------



## IHateRain (1. August 2020)

Aufgrund der Temperaturen bei uns waren wir sogar noch vor dem Frühstück unterwegs:





Gut, nur Brötchen holen ?

Beste Grüße
IHR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nivolorenz (1. August 2020)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Gleich nach dem Frühstück los und keine 10km von zuhause ein Kleinod entdeckt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1092174
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1092175


Wow, typisch römische Konstruktion. Ist es eine Quelle?


----------



## Ketterechts (1. August 2020)

Nivolorenz schrieb:


> Wow, typisch römische Konstruktion. Ist es eine Quelle?



Ja , ist ne Quelle und es fließt auch noch bissl Wasser trotz der Hitze der letzten Zeit 
Da war ein Gebrumme und Gesumme rings herum 

Hier werde ich in Zukunft öfter vorbei schauen


----------



## manuelschafer (1. August 2020)

Asista

























Ritt auf dem Einhorn zu:









						Archäologisches Denkmal Riesenbett · Unnamed Road, 21521 Sachsenwald
					

★★★★☆ · Historische Sehenswürdigkeit




					goo.gl
				




Zum Glück braucht man da draussen eigentlich nix zum safe fühlen


----------



## Stahlbetrieb (2. August 2020)

Mainzer Umland abgeerntet und schön.


----------



## kalihalde (2. August 2020)

Die Boddenküste steht noch voll in Blüte 









Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## msony (3. August 2020)

Moin
Eine Runde durch Bochum.


















Gruesse
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (4. August 2020)

Viele Urlaubsgrüße aus dem Himmel.


----------



## manuelschafer (5. August 2020)

Grapefruit


----------



## Nivolorenz (5. August 2020)

Endlich nach drei Tage Gewitter..


----------



## Kettlergenesis (5. August 2020)

Feierabendrunde...


----------



## Ketterechts (5. August 2020)

Vor-der-Arbeit-Runde mit dem grauen FRO


----------



## ExoDus (6. August 2020)

Vor über 25 Jahren war das Wetter extrem schön.





Mein denke ich erstes MTB, vorher bin ich fast nur BMX gefahren und später habe ich eher das Rennrad bevorzugt.


----------



## msony (6. August 2020)

An der Ruhr in Essen mit dem 28er.














Gruss
Markus


----------



## msony (7. August 2020)

Moin
Ganz schön trocken im Pott.





Schönes Wochenende
Markus


----------



## kalihalde (9. August 2020)

Liebe Urlaubsgrüße von der Ostseeküste
kalihalde


----------



## DrmZ (9. August 2020)

@kalihalde Bist du in Wustrow?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (9. August 2020)

Bombenwetter...Grüsse von der Schlei...


----------



## kalihalde (9. August 2020)

DrmZ schrieb:


> @kalihalde Bist du in Wustrow?



Korrekt


----------



## DrmZ (9. August 2020)

Hach da muss ich auch mal wieder hin.
Hab dort als Kind jeden Sommer bei den Grosseltern verbracht.
Damals mit meinem ersten MTB schon Touren durch den Darß gefahren.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (10. August 2020)




----------



## kalihalde (11. August 2020)

Morgenstimmung auf der Seebrücke Wustrow ...








... und im Hafen Althagen.








Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Fischland (11. August 2020)

...genau mein Ding.

Und jetzt einmal um die Halbinsel (ca 100Km)


----------



## kalihalde (11. August 2020)

Fischland schrieb:


> ...genau mein Ding.
> 
> Und jetzt einmal um die Halbinsel (ca 100Km)



... ist vorgesehen, aber erst, wenn die Temperaturen wieder etwas niedriger sind   .
Derzeit macht Radfahren hier nur am frühen Morgen oder späten Abend Spaß.


----------



## KUBIKUS (11. August 2020)

Am Wochenende - nach Rückkehr vom Urlaub - mit einem guten Freund eine kleine Runde gedreht. Er durfte den Leopard ausfahren und  das 90er Fahr-Feeling hat sehr zugesagt.


----------



## msony (11. August 2020)

Gruesse von "Unser Fritz" in Wanne-Eickel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischland (11. August 2020)

...das Bild am Kiosk ist lässig !


----------



## msony (11. August 2020)

Fischland schrieb:


> ...das Bild am Kiosk ist lässig !



Leider nicht mehr in Betrieb.
Der Kiosk ist von 1870 und wurde irgendwann mal mit einem Laster  in das Heimatmuseum Wanne-Eickel transportiert und dort restauriert.


----------



## Spezi66 (11. August 2020)

Mit Wind fährt es sich ganz angenehm. Man darf nur nicht anhalten


----------



## Steff2250 (11. August 2020)

Moin, da Urlaub, war ich auch mal wieder los  





 auf das wesentliche reduziert 

 wie man an der Größe des Wappens erkennt, ein Staatsbetrieb 

    richtige Pferde gibts hier aber auch.....
Bei dem Wetter steigt der Durchschnittsverbrauch, so 4 Liter auf 50 Km..... Wasser.....
 Warme Tage noch.....


----------



## kalihalde (12. August 2020)

Bewitterungsstation Wustrow


----------



## Ketterechts (14. August 2020)

Bissl kühler hätte es ruhig sein können  ,aber die Tour entlang der Lahn bei Diez war schön .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasg2466 (16. August 2020)

Sexy topless Trial - geil !

Irgendwie ist es unten etwas abgeschnitten, aber unter Trial Videos ist es vollständig zu sehen, keine Ahnung warum.


----------



## Dean76 (16. August 2020)

Mal wieder mit "Waldbereifung" unterwegs gewesen. ? 




LG
Andre


----------



## Davidbelize (16. August 2020)

Ja, schön und heiß.


----------



## miles2014 (17. August 2020)

Endlich wieder Mittelgebirge... Heute mal versuchsweise Schlauchfrei unterwegs...


----------



## msony (17. August 2020)

Hallo

Zeche Ewald in Herten









Ewaldsee.





Westerholt





Schlosspark (Wasserschloss) Herten.





Emscherbruch.





Gruesse
Markus


----------



## Nightstorm (17. August 2020)

Du musst unbedingt mal ne e Zechenführung anbieten


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (17. August 2020)

msony schrieb:


> Hallo



Nachmacher


----------



## msony (17. August 2020)

Horster_Schwabe schrieb:


> Nachmacher


Sag nicht du warst da heute auch?


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (17. August 2020)

msony schrieb:


> Sag nicht du warst da heute auch?



ne, aber wir sind letztes Jahr exakt die gleiche Runde gefahren...  




31.7.2019


----------



## msony (17. August 2020)

Horster_Schwabe schrieb:


> ne, aber wir sind letztes Jahr exakt die gleiche Runde gefahren...  Anhang anzeigen 1100350
> 
> 31.7.2019


Von den Dingern gibt es mehrere dort,ich hab ich heut sowas von verfahren ,ich wusste nichtmals mehr die Himmelsrichtung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (18. August 2020)

Hallo
Frau Merkel kommt gleich.






















Gruesse
Markus


----------



## Lorenzini (18. August 2020)

.......Frau Merkel kommt gleich

Die will bestimmt auch mal mit deinem Rektek fahren.


----------



## msony (18. August 2020)

Lorenzini schrieb:


> .......Frau Merkel kommt gleich
> 
> Die will bestimmt auch mal mit deinem Rektek fahren.


Ich hoffe nicht


----------



## synlos (18. August 2020)

Geschlossenheit zeigen! Hose, Weltbild - alles muss geschlossen sein!


----------



## kalihalde (18. August 2020)

Abendstimmung an der Steilküste zwischen Wustrow und Ahrenshoop.





Einen schönen Abend wünscht 
kalihalde


----------



## KUBIKUS (18. August 2020)

Benther Berg bei Hannover...























Bleibt gesund!


----------



## msony (20. August 2020)

Hallo
Das Wetter ist nicht so schön heute,es ist ziemlich drückend.









Gruesse
Markus


----------



## Ketterechts (20. August 2020)

Bei uns soll es Heute wieder richtig heiß werden, also nach dem Frühstück los und bissl am Limes entlang Radeln


----------



## synlos (20. August 2020)

Auch mal wieder im Gelände gewesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (21. August 2020)

Hallo
Heute mal wieder in Bochum unterwegs.













Gruss
Markus


----------



## msony (22. August 2020)

Hallo
Am Rhein-Herne Kanal und der Emscher entlang durch Gelsenkirchen,Essen,Bottrop.





In Bottrop habe ich mich mal wieder verfahren und landete an der noch in Betrieb befindlichen Kokerei Prosper.









Gruss
Markus


----------



## SJS_666 (22. August 2020)

msony schrieb:


> Hallo
> Am Rhein-Herne Kanal und der Emscher entlang durch Gelsenkirchen,Essen,*Bottrop.*
> 
> 
> ...


Meine alte Heimat, wie schön...


----------



## expresso'93 (23. August 2020)




----------



## Horst Link (23. August 2020)

Heute Pause im Biergarten. Nur für echte Helden.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (23. August 2020)

Hoffentlich überlebt   

Ich war nach der Regenrunde mit dem Sohn nochmal mit der Tochter auf dem Spielplatz 



​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (23. August 2020)

Sonntagstour mit Ziel - Kaffee und Kuchen bei Schwiegermutter


----------



## synlos (23. August 2020)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1104131


Wohl heute mal Kettelinks.


----------



## Ketterechts (23. August 2020)

synlos schrieb:


> Wohl heute mal Kettelinks.


 Da sagste was .
Waren 45km und knapp 900Hm und ich hab hinten nur nen kleinen Dura Ace Schraubkranz drauf - da hätte ich Heute gerne noch zwei/drei Gänge mehr zur Verfügung gehabt . Der Wind war heute auch keine Hilfe , da dauerhaft von vorne .


----------



## Mister_Rocket (24. August 2020)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Heute Pause im Biergarten. Nur für echte Helden.



Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor der Biergarten. Ist das in Jena? ?


----------



## msony (24. August 2020)

Hallo

Heute mal in Alt Crange.
Die Cranger Kirmes fällt dies Jahr flach,es stehen dort nur einige Getränke- und Fressbuden.



















Gruss


----------



## ExoDus (25. August 2020)

Mister_Rocket schrieb:


> Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor der Biergarten. Ist das in Jena? ?



Wird wohl so sein, bei dem Aushang.


----------



## msony (25. August 2020)

Hallo
Heute mal der Ruhr entlang mit Abstecher zum Kollegen in seine  Autowerkstatt.
















Gruesse


----------



## Lorenzini (25. August 2020)

Cola? Ach nee. Sprite 1.

...geile Bilder.


----------



## Nightstorm (25. August 2020)

Gruß vom Achensee bei tollem Wetter..

Tour zur Rotwand Hütte und zurück am Sylvenstein- Stausee vorbei.

Gruß

Tom


----------



## ArSt (25. August 2020)

Die Gegend kenn ich doch, das ist die Juifen-Runde mit der Rotwandl-Hütte. Unter "Rotwand Hütte" kommt was anderes Tom, aber auch nicht schlecht. 
Vor 13 Jahren war ich am Juifen das letzte mal, dort war damals schon Zugang wie auf der Wies'n, nur ohne E-Bikes: 






Beste Grüße und viel Spaß am Achensee wünscht der Armin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm (25. August 2020)

Jaaaa diese E-Bikes.... erschreckend hoher Anteil. Noch erschreckender, wer da drauf sitzt. Und wie sie dann bergab eiern.


----------



## Walsumer1980 (25. August 2020)

Nein, war es nicht


----------



## KUBIKUS (25. August 2020)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Jaaaa diese E-Bikes.... erschreckend hoher Anteil. Noch erschreckender, wer da drauf sitzt. Und wie sie dann bergab eiern.


Ähnlich im Fichtelgebirge, wo ich den Sommerurlaub verbrachte. Und immer wieder die Rechtfertigungen, warum mit E-Motor gewählt wurde.
Ich fühlte mich jedenfalls mit einem HT schon fast wie ein Außenseiter oder wie ein Außerirdischer.


----------



## Nightstorm (25. August 2020)

Was heißt hier fühlen? Da sind wir schon längst angekommen.

Geschweige denn Canti's, 7 Fach oder 3fach.....


----------



## KUBIKUS (25. August 2020)

Jetzt glaube ich es auch...


----------



## Ben Sarotti (26. August 2020)

Lasst sie doch, geht auch vorbei. Viva The Underdogs


----------



## Nightstorm (26. August 2020)

Überleben wir sie werden.....?


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (26. August 2020)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Ähnlich im Fichtelgebirge, wo ich den Sommerurlaub verbrachte. Und immer wieder die Rechtfertigungen, warum mit E-Motor gewählt wurde.
> Ich fühlte mich jedenfalls mit einem HT schon fast wie ein Außenseiter oder wie ein Außerirdischer.


----------



## gaggo (26. August 2020)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Überleben wir sie werden.....?




logo......!

Mahlzeit Tom! Heute und morgen wird es wohl trocken bleiben. Du solltest auch einen Abstecher um den Rofan und dieser Seite machen. Landschaftlich ist es wunderschön! Ich komme auch gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (26. August 2020)

Mittlerweile wird man sogar schon von den Wanderern gelobt .
Erst am Sonntag wieder anerkennende Worte gehört - Schau mal Schatz , wenigstens einer ohne Motor Heute


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (26. August 2020)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Mittlerweile wird man sogar schon von den Wanderern gelobt .
> Erst am Sonntag wieder anerkennende Worte gehört - Schau mal Schatz , wenigstens einer ohne Motor Heute


Das Erlebnis hatte ich am WE auch. Desweiteren wurde dann noch das schöne Rad gelobt.


----------



## ice (26. August 2020)

Stimmt ...
Hatte ich letztes Jahr auch schon ...
Aussage von nem Wanderer ...

Ohne  Motor ?   
Respekt !


----------



## maggus75 (26. August 2020)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Ähnlich im *Fichtelgebirge*, wo ich den Sommerurlaub verbrachte. Und immer wieder die Rechtfertigungen, warum mit E-Motor gewählt wurde.
> Ich fühlte mich jedenfalls mit einem HT schon fast wie ein Außenseiter oder wie ein Außerirdischer.


Selbe Erfahrung im Fichtelgebirge. Ob du auf den Ochsenkopf fährst, den Schneeberg oder in den letzten Wochen 2x die Kösseine... 80 - 90% E-Bikes.

Bin noch mit keinem ins Gespräch gekommen (sonst müsst ich mit einem Hauch Ironie die sportliche Höchstleistung lobpreisen).  Wurde aber letzten Herbst auf dem Ochsenkopf tatsächlich gefragt, ob ich das Rad mit dem Lift mit raufgenommen habe  .

Ansonsten ersticken meine Sprüche eh schon jede DIskussion im Keim: "nur ohne E werden die Wadeln schee ?" oder "im Bett oder auf dem Rad benötige ich gottseidank noch keine elektrische Hilfsmittel".



Ketterechts schrieb:


> Mittlerweile wird man sogar schon von den Wanderern gelobt .
> Erst am Sonntag wieder anerkennende Worte gehört - Schau mal Schatz , wenigstens einer ohne Motor Heute


Mir ist aufgefallen, viele schauen einem mittlerweile beim vorbeifahren zwischen die Beine (nicht dahin wo ihr Schweine denkt  ). Motor oder kein Motor?

"Wenigstens mal einer ohne Motor" hab ich auch schon mehrfach gehört.


----------



## KUBIKUS (26. August 2020)

maggus75 schrieb:


> Selbe Erfahrung im Fichtelgebirge. Ob du auf den Ochsenkopf fährst, den Schneeberg oder in den letzten Wochen 2x die Kösseine... 80 - 90% E-Bikes.
> 
> Bin noch mit keinem ins Gespräch gekommen (sonst müsst ich mit einem Hauch Ironie die sportliche Höchstleistung lobpreisen).  Wurde aber letzten Herbst auf dem Ochsenkopf tatsächlich gefragt, ob ich das Rad mit dem Lift mit raufgenommen habe  .
> 
> ...


Ja, die Blicke in Richtung Rahmen bzw. Kurbel häufen sich.  

Letztens wurde ich „Bio-Biker“ genannt.  
Da konnte ich nur schmunzeln.  

Und ebenso immer wieder die Bewunderung, einen Ochsenkopf oder Schneeberg ohne Unterstützung hochgefahren zu sein. 

Hab ich schon erzählt, dass ich in 2,5 Monaten dorthin ziehe?  Freue mich wahnsinnig auf diese traumhafte Natur und all die Touren.


----------



## maggus75 (26. August 2020)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Hab ich schon erzählt, dass ich in 2,5 Monaten dorthin ziehe?  Freue mich wahnsinnig auf diese traumhafte Natur und all die Touren.



Ist zum radeln ne sehr schöne Gegend. Fichtelgebirge, Steinwald, usw.. Wohne nicht direkt da, hab aber auch nicht weit. Luisenburg 10-15 Minuten, zum Ochenkopf ca. 20-25 Minuten mit dem Auto.

Naja, 80% der Leute die ich kenne beschweren sich eher. "Scheiss Mittelgebirge, ständig rauf und runter".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm (26. August 2020)

Dann mach ich mal weiter.....

Auch heute wieder top Wetter.

Ein Abstecher führte zum Plumsjoch. Da jodeln die Wadeln.













Mittendrin ein Mädel überholt, ca. 0,8 km/h schneller als sie schiebend.

Trekking Bike mit Packtaschen, ohne E und mit Biß. 500 HM auf 1,5 KM....da muss schon eine gewisse Einstellung haben.

Die Freundin wartete schon oben.





Danach dann in Achenkirch die Belohnung....






DAS würde in Köln gar nicht mehr gehen....


----------



## Nightstorm (26. August 2020)

@gaggo 

Hey, fahren wir etwa die gleiche Antriebseinheit?

Wo wo warst Du?


----------



## KUBIKUS (26. August 2020)

maggus75 schrieb:


> Ist zum radeln ne sehr schöne Gegend. Fichtelgebirge, Steinwald, usw.. Wohne nicht direkt da, hab aber auch nicht weit. Luisenburg 10-15 Minuten, zum Ochenkopf ca. 20-25 Minuten mit dem Auto.
> 
> Naja, 80% der Leute die ich kenne beschweren sich eher. "Scheiss Mittelgebirge, ständig rauf und runter".


Dann sind wir wohl eher eine Ausnahme. Ich sage mal so. So lange ich ohne auskomme, passt es so und all die Anstrengungen nehme ich dann auch in Kauf. 
Vielleicht kreuzen sich mal unsere die Wege.


----------



## gaggo (26. August 2020)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> @gaggo
> 
> Hey, fahren wir etwa die gleiche Antriebseinheit?
> 
> Wo wo warst Du?




neunhundersechzig komplett mit Carbongabel im Stahlrahmen    passt perfekt.

"Um den Guffert" mit freundlichen Traileinlagen rules.....!


----------



## Nightstorm (26. August 2020)

Bei mir auch 960' er mit Carbon Gabel und Rahmen.....

Vielleicht fahren wir uns entgegen.....


----------



## KUBIKUS (27. August 2020)

Huhu  
Endlich mal wieder mehr Sonne - weniger Wind - so war mal wieder Zeit für eine Classicer-Runde! Und bei Euch so?


----------



## manuelschafer (28. August 2020)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Huhu
> Endlich mal wieder mehr Sonne - weniger Wind - so war mal wieder Zeit für eine Classicer-Runde! Und bei Euch so?
> Anhang anzeigen 1106182Anhang anzeigen 1106194



Mal kurz ins Ausland gefahren und Scharfe Lanke in B passiert.
Ausland ? Naja nicht ganz aber fast


----------



## msony (28. August 2020)

Hallo














Schönes Wochenende
Markus


----------



## msony (31. August 2020)

Hallo

Ich war auch mal wieder unterwegs.
War alles dabei heute.


















Gruesse
Markus


----------



## Steff2250 (31. August 2020)

Mal wieder mit Slicks unterwegs 








     Ich wünsch Euch ne stressfreie Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (1. September 2020)

Hi
 Allein im Wald.




[/url)


[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2505948]
	










Gruss
Markus


----------



## msony (2. September 2020)

Hi
Heute mal wieder mit dem 28 Zoll.










Gruss
Markus


----------



## Spezi66 (2. September 2020)

Fast schon wieder Sommer



Zumindest am Niederrhein


----------



## Ketterechts (6. September 2020)

Breezer mit Mount Catback im Hintergrund 




Breezer mit zwei Burgen am Neckar 





Breezer mit Schloss Heidelberg im Hintergrund 




Schöne Tour zu guten Freunden auf ne Tasse Kaffee und frischen Apfelkuchen mit Streuseln - noch warm sogar - lecker ?


----------



## msony (7. September 2020)

Hallo
Unterwegs in Essen





























Gruss
Markus


----------



## funny1978 (9. September 2020)

zufällig gefunden in den Urlaub Fotos im Harz(Bad Lauterberg)


----------



## Fischland (10. September 2020)

...na bei euch war ja - Heute Nachmittag - wettertechnisch was los.


----------



## KUBIKUS (10. September 2020)

Da möchte in den nächsten Wochen hin, um den Harz etwas zu erkunden.


----------



## expresso'93 (11. September 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (13. September 2020)

Heute mal mit der Familie unterwegs 




Im Vordergrund das RM Hammer Race vom Grossen und im Hintergrund das Merlin der Frau





Und das rote Zaskar als Zugpferd für die kleine Dame


----------



## joglo (13. September 2020)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Heute mal mit der Familie unterwegs
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1115645
> Im Vordergrund das RM Hammer Race vom Grossen und im Hintergrund das Merlin der Frau
> ...


Cool, sieht so aus als ob das günstige kleine RM aus Ebay Kleinanzeigen von neulich bei Dir/Euch gelandet ist. Schönes Bike! Ist der Junge zufrieden?


----------



## Ketterechts (13. September 2020)

joglo schrieb:


> Cool, sieht so aus als ob das günstige kleine RM aus Ebay Kleinanzeigen von neulich bei Dir/Euch gelandet ist. Schönes Bike! Ist der Junge zufrieden?



Ja , das war ja lange drin und wurde dann nochmal reduziert - da konnte ich nicht wiederstehen, obwohl es ne ganze Ecke entfernt war . Kurzerhand nen Verwandtenbesuch günstig gelegt und das Radl eingesammelt. 
Der Grosse hat ja schon ein Hot Chili,  welches sich damals gegen ein RM Blizzard durchgesetzt hat- sehr zu meinem Leidwesen. 
Und das hier - kleine Testrunde - er liebt es und fährt es sehr gerne und verleiht eher das Chili an seine Kumpels , wenn Not am Rad ist


----------



## msony (14. September 2020)

Hi
Mal wieder unterwegs an der Ruhr.













Gruesse


----------



## Nivolorenz (14. September 2020)

Feierabendrunde...


----------



## Dean76 (14. September 2020)

Für ne kleine Runde hat es heute auch noch gereicht???






Mein Merlin.....




...jetzt doch wieder mit den schwarzen Onza Reifen?
Gefällt mir irgendwie besser. ? 

Lieben Gruss
André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiveelements (15. September 2020)

Heute im Taunus mal mit einem Axis Pro und 2,4" Reifen. Ging sehr gut, folgende Parameter:

Reifen Conti Mountain King 2,4" / X- King 2,4", vorn 1,6, hinten 1,8 Bar
Felge  SUN 0° XC (Innenweite 19 mm)
Fahrergewicht 80 kg netto

Das ganze fuhr sehr ordentlich, gerade bei den trockenen Böden.





Der Rahmen hat eine phänomenale Reifenfreiheit, da passen sogar 2,5er rein. Hier mit 2,4" X- King:


----------



## ExoDus (15. September 2020)




----------



## msony (17. September 2020)

Hallo
Einfach mal ne Runde durch´s Wäldchen.

















Gruss
Markus


----------



## yo_felix (17. September 2020)

fiveelements schrieb:


> Heute im Taunus mal mit einem Axis Pro und 2,4" Reifen. Ging sehr gut, folgende Parameter: ...



Irre, was da an Holz geschlagen wurde. Ich war vorletztes WoE und hab einige Strecken gar nicht wiedererkannt.


----------



## fiveelements (17. September 2020)

Das geht mir auch immer so, wenn ich mal 2 Wochen nicht da war. Mehr Regen kommt auf diese Weise jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (18. September 2020)

Kleine urbane Runde mit dem Bonebraker 2.0























Als bekennender Bauchträger ist die Sattelüberhöhung schon grenzwertig. Aber was tut man nicht alles um gut auszusehen.


----------



## Nightstorm (19. September 2020)

Mal wieder Asphalt...bei schönstem Wetter lief es top auf den beiden TI-Rennern.

Mit meinem Kumpel, mit dem ich fast seit 40 Jahren dieses Hobby teile.









Mehr Zeit für Fotos war nicht.... dann wäre der Schnitt hinüber gewesen....


----------



## kalihalde (19. September 2020)

Doppelpost


----------



## kalihalde (19. September 2020)

Super Wetter. Nicht mehr so heiß.







Halloween kann kommen.

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Steff2250 (19. September 2020)

Mal ein paar neue Reifen aufgezogen......


 sind für den Winter gedacht ( der sich allerdings noch viel Zeit lassen darf  )



    Euch einen schönen Sonntag........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gaggo (19. September 2020)

So mag ich MTB ing im Gebirge





Oben im Altschnee kühlten sich die Gemsen und Steinböcke!


----------



## Lorenzini (19. September 2020)

Sehr selten





jensen cv 8


----------



## mr.scandalous (19. September 2020)

Abend Freunde,
damit von mir auch endlich mal wieder was kommt, hier ein paar (wirklich nur ein paar, weil es war heiss und ich hatte keine Lust die Kamera mitzuschleppen  ) Handybilder von der letzten kleinen Tour in den österreichischen Alpen. Speci jetzt auch mit passendem Lenker 
Momentan bin ich eher aufm Rennrad unterwegs, wenn der Herbst kommt dann wieder mehr auf Stollen.
















Happy Trails
Markus


----------



## mubi (20. September 2020)

deine handybilder sind besser als so manch eines users kamerabilder


----------



## flott.weg (20. September 2020)

Wetter top. Nur: mein Freund der Baum.........ist Tod.


----------



## Nightstorm95 (20. September 2020)

Als Pensionär ein Päuschen mehr ...







Bleibt gesund!, Max


----------



## msony (21. September 2020)

Hallo
Unterwegs zwischen Dortmund und Bochum.





























Gruss
Markus


----------



## Nightstorm (21. September 2020)

Nochmals Sturm bei schönstem Wetter.....


----------



## Horst Link (21. September 2020)

Feierabendrunde in den Sonnenuntergang mit der Familie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glimmerman (21. September 2020)

msony schrieb:


> Hallo
> Unterwegs zwischen Dortmund und Bochum.



Sag mal, ist das die Originalgabel im Biketech? Oder baut die etwas höher? Das Rad hat n angenehmes Sloping bei kurzem Oberrohr. 
Muss sich doch super fahren... bzw. ... brauche ich sowas auch mal ??


----------



## msony (22. September 2020)

Glimmerman schrieb:


> Sag mal, ist das die Originalgabel im Biketech? Oder baut die etwas höher? Das Rad hat n angenehmes Sloping bei kurzem Oberrohr.
> Muss sich doch super fahren... bzw. ... brauche ich sowas auch mal ??


Ist die original Gabel und ja,es fährt sich richtig geil und entspannt trotz 0 Grad Vorbbau.


----------



## msony (22. September 2020)

Hallo
Unterwegs in der Heimat.

Ex Auto Speedway Zeche Alma,fahre ich immer gerne her.





















Gruss
Markus


----------



## msony (24. September 2020)

Hallo
Ziemlich windig ist es heute.



















Gruss
Markus


----------



## gaggo (27. September 2020)

Heute dann wieder Sonne🚴aber doch ziemlich frisch.....





Sehr hoch wollte ich deshalb nicht.





Bei 1200 Meter reichten die ersten saisonalen Schneereste gerade so aus für den kleinen Mann.


----------



## ArSt (27. September 2020)

gaggo schrieb:


> Sehr hoch wollte ich deshalb nicht.


Wie bei mir:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nivolorenz (29. September 2020)

Montiggler see


----------



## msony (30. September 2020)

Hi
So langsam wird der Herbst bunt.





Gruss
Markus


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (30. September 2020)

Eben war rollout mit dem Alpinestars. Fährt sich ganz nett, das Teil. Könnte mein Arbeitsweghobel 2021 werden.


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (30. September 2020)

Tolles Rad geworden und ein schöner Audi?


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (30. September 2020)

gegen-den-Strom schrieb:


> Tolles Rad geworden und ein schöner Audi?


Danke für die Blumen! Ja, ist ein 100er, Bj.85.


----------



## KUBIKUS (30. September 2020)

Gelungene Fotoimpression.


----------



## gaggo (1. Oktober 2020)

Wärmer als am Sonntag heute und (fast) kein Schnee mehr unterhalb ca. 1800 Meter Seehöhe........






Die wieder eröffnete Falkenhütte ist noch in Reste des Septemberschnees gebettet.....


----------



## funny1978 (3. Oktober 2020)

war heute in Potsdam unterwegs. 
leider vergessen viele Fotos zumachen


----------



## Dean76 (3. Oktober 2020)

funny1978 schrieb:


> leider vergessen viele Fotos zumachen



DITO!🙄

War heute mit meinem Bruder unterwegs.😐
Diesmal aber mit den „Trennschleifern“





Wir haben natürlich den Teerweg daneben benutzt




LG
André


----------



## Horst Link (4. Oktober 2020)

Mittlere Horizontale oberhalb von Drackendorf. Ein Singletrek gewordener Traum made aus Schotter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aspreti (4. Oktober 2020)

Seit Wochen nicht mehr in den Bergen gewesen, da wirds jetzt mal Zeit den Coronaspeck zu bekämpfen. Um dem schlimmsten aus dem Wege zufahren, Start 6.30.






Dem See schwant Übles bei dem angesagten Wetter. Die Hunnen aus der Landeshauptstadt werden in spätestens 3 Stunden einfallen und das ruhige Tal in ein Erholungsinferno verwandeln. Die einheimischen Talbewohner haben gestern bereit die Preislisten, Speisekarten geschärft um den Ansturm abzuwehren. Doch auch dieser Sonnensonntag wird mit einer Niederlage enden.






Auch der Parkraum ist noch im Überfluss vorhanden.






Die Sonne scheint, wärmt jedoch nicht.






Jetzt heisst es schnell sein und vor der Meute schon Höhenmeter gemacht zu haben.






Warnenden Hinweistafeln werden ignoriert und der Trainingszustand gnadenlos überschätzt.






Der Bikerfreund macht schon mal einige Radlängen gut. Ob die Freundschaft das aushalten wird?






Die Idylle trügt, in nur wenigen Stunden werden die Kinder der InViertelbewohner ihre letzten Wandergummibärchen an sie verfüttern. In der Hoffnung auf Haribo-Milch. "Cyntia so etwas bekommt der Muh-Muh nicht, das soll Dir morgen Dein Betreuer nochmal erklären."






Die erste Rastmöglichkeit lassen wir links liegen, zu meinem Leidwesen. Nach 20% Steigung meldet sich doch mein Schweinehund. Aber wozu brache ich einen Schweinehund, ich habe einen Freund dabei.






Reisende soll man ziehen lassen, aber nur wenn man den Autoschlüssel hat. So muss man hinterher.






Auf der Lenggrieser Hütte erpresse ich eine Kaffeepause, mit Hinweis auf das schwache Herz und die Aussicht.







Der weitere Weg sollte nun so aussehen. Die Bayerischen Forstämter geben sich wirklich viel Mühe mit der Pflege.






Die, die über eine Federgabel mit einem Carbonrahmen dran verfügen, kennen aber so manchen Trail, der ihnen die Freundentränen in die Augen treibt.






Ein Bontrager mit Composite-Gabel hat da so seine Grenzen.












Für 50 Meterabschnitte mag das eine Herausforderung sein.






Einen komplette Abfahrt halte ich nicht nur aus einem Umweltaspekt für fragwürdig, aber aus Freundschaft tut wir vieles.






Die Schuhe sollten sowieso demnächst mal in die Wäsche.






Doch auch die Traileinlage endet mal und eine Gelegenheit die Räder etwas von dem Waldboden zu befreien lassen wir uns nicht entgehen.






Tja, welch ein Glück, da haben es alle  in die Berge geschafft.






Jetzt schnell den Kalorienausgleich herstellen und nichts wie weg.






Carbon Bikes bekommen noch auf dem Parkplatz eine kleine Dusche bevor sie ins Auto dürfen.






Bontrager sind halt Schlampen und werden in eine Decke eingewickelt, damit sie das Auto nicht verschmutzen.







Aber wahre Freunde sehen darüber hinweg und geniessen, im Geiste vereint, den letzten Blick auf den See.






Alex


----------



## Nightstorm (4. Oktober 2020)

Sehr schön!!!


----------



## funny1978 (4. Oktober 2020)

tolle Bilder


----------



## manuelschafer (10. Oktober 2020)

Back to the roots on pre  & and postmodern Geometry


----------



## fiveelements (10. Oktober 2020)

Mit der Tretlagerhöhe lässt sich leicht ein Einfamilienbungalow überwinden.


----------



## Nightstorm (11. Oktober 2020)

Bei schönem Wetter und noch schönrer Aussicht auf die 4000' er im Saastal in der letzten Woche. 

Auf dem Weg zum Kreuzboden. 

Einfahrrunde...


----------



## miles2014 (11. Oktober 2020)

Wow! Jetzt bin ich ein wenig neidisch...


----------



## Horst Link (11. Oktober 2020)

Golden Summer in Jena Westend.


----------



## manuelschafer (12. Oktober 2020)

beeindruckend schön (beide Locations!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm (12. Oktober 2020)

Zu einer weiteren Tour kam es noch.

Für mich ist das Kaiserschmarrn für Geist und Seele....mit (s)einem Classicer in den Alpen unterwegs zu sein. Bei Königswetter und beeindruckender Landschaft.

Hier die Auffahrt von Saas Grund zum Mattmarkstausee und dessen Umrundung.


----------



## msony (12. Oktober 2020)

Hallo
Nasskalt und mit Handschuhen geht es in die schönste Jahreszeit.





















Gruss
Markus


----------



## msony (13. Oktober 2020)

Hallo
Kalt aber schön draussen.













Gruss
Markus


----------



## Fischland (13. Oktober 2020)

...das letze Bild fetzt !


----------



## Glimmerman (13. Oktober 2020)

Überhaupt - die letzten 3, 4 Beiträge mit Mega Fotos!!!


----------



## Spezi66 (14. Oktober 2020)

Herbst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (16. Oktober 2020)

Hallo
Eine Hausrunde durch´s Grüne.

















Gruss
Markus


----------



## Nightstorm (17. Oktober 2020)

Was für eine Ausfahrt.

Nach 5 Minuten Fahrzeit ein gigantischen Klumpen Hunde-Monster- Schixx zwischen Gabelkrone und Dart.

Daher ca. 20 Minuten mit Säuberung am ortsansässigen Bach verbracht. Vermutlich um die 4 Liter Wasser gingen dabei drauf.

Hier die Quelle der Hoffnung:





Unten links der immer wieder aufzufüllende  "Krug" der Erlösung...





Weitere Fahrt geprägt vom Dunkel des Himmels (passend zur mentalen Stimmung)....





Auch über mir hörte ich ausgiebiges Gelächter...


----------



## Ketterechts (18. Oktober 2020)

Heute mal das CURTLO wieder ausgeführt .

Der Herbst - Licht und Farben ein Traum













Und was der Genießer verschweigt (zumindest in Form von Bildmaterial) : die Putzerei von Ross und Reiter , wenn beides total verdreckt nach Hause zurückkehren .
Und trotzdem überwiegt das Schöne bei so einer Herbsttour bei weitem.


----------



## useless (18. Oktober 2020)

Heute Morgen eröffnet mir doch meine Freundin sie würde sich mit einer Freundin zum Wandern treffen. Wenn der liebe Gott gewollt hätte daß wir wandernd durch den Wald oxidieren hätte er was gegen die Erfindung des Rades getan. Also ich aufs Bonnie und von Lübeck offroad Richtung Travemünde. 


Weiß zwar nicht genau wo ich war aber tolle neue Strecke entdeckt. Es wird hier von den Eingeborenen auch Mikado mit Baumstämmen gespielt. 


Schon komische Leute die Ostholsteiner*Innen.....


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (19. Oktober 2020)

Seit langem mal wieder etwas Sonnenschein. Also nix wie ab ins Grüne....


----------



## msony (20. Oktober 2020)

Hallo
Hausrunde bei bescheidenen Wetter.





















Gruesse


----------



## Nightstorm (20. Oktober 2020)

Schönes Rot an Gabel, Bäumen und Gebäude.,


----------



## Nightstorm95 (20. Oktober 2020)

"Historische Torpfeiler" / Eingang zum Georgengarten: meist bewölkt ...






Am Ende der Allee beginnt der Herrenhäuser Garten.

Bleibt gesund! Max


----------



## black-panther (21. Oktober 2020)

msony schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hausrunde bei bescheidenen Wetter.


Auf das erste Bild hätte das Rad mit seiner Gabel noch hin gehört


----------



## msony (22. Oktober 2020)

Guten Tag
















LG
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiveelements (22. Oktober 2020)

Heute saß ich 20 Minuten im Auto, dann stoppte der Regen und es wurde schön im Taunus.




Neue Bremsanlage und neue Reifen im Test. Bremsanlage ist OK, zu spitzes Seildreieck, aber die Kool Stops reißen es raus. Die grauen Michelin XCR sind der Hammer, nur 49 mm breit und unglaublicher Grip (auch nach dem Regen).




Wiederaufforstung. Die Hoffnung stirbt ja zuletzt.


----------



## Fischland (22. Oktober 2020)

...von den Michelin XCR bin ich auch begeistert und die sehen mit ihrer grauen  Lauffläche auch noch  jeil aus.


----------



## Steff2250 (24. Oktober 2020)

Nach viel schrauben war ich auch mal wieder los....
der Herbst ist die schönste Zeit zum biken....


 und am See......

 auf dem Felde.....

 an der Wiese.......

   Brückenüberquerung.......

   Habt ne schöne Woche.....


----------



## LilaQ (25. Oktober 2020)

... Umweg vom Brötchen holen... Euch allen einen schönen Sonntag 🌞


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (25. Oktober 2020)

Heute mal mit der Canonenkugel franz. Bergmannsluft geschnuppert.


----------



## SJS_666 (25. Oktober 2020)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Heute mal mit der Canonenkugel franz. Bergmannsluft geschnuppert.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1138875Anhang anzeigen 1138876Anhang anzeigen 1138877Anhang anzeigen 1138878Anhang anzeigen 1138879Anhang anzeigen 1138880Anhang anzeigen 1138881Anhang anzeigen 1138882


Sieht aus wie bei uns im Ruhrpott! Sehr schön...


----------



## Diesy (25. Oktober 2020)

...das flotte Alpi LX mit dem Kloster Andechs!


----------



## Fredson85 (25. Oktober 2020)

"War das Wetter bei euch heute Nachmittag auch so schön?" 
"Schön" ist ansichtssache, aber Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht. 😉


----------



## Ianus (25. Oktober 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (26. Oktober 2020)

Hallo
Mal wieder unterwegs auf den Essener Halden.


















Gruss
Markus


----------



## thomasg2466 (26. Oktober 2020)




----------



## msony (26. Oktober 2020)

thomasg2466 schrieb:


>


Alter Styler!!


----------



## thomasg2466 (27. Oktober 2020)

msony schrieb:


> Alter Styler!!


Classic Freestyle Street Trial, um's mal ganz kurz zu sagen


----------



## msony (27. Oktober 2020)

Hi
Unterwegs mit dem 28 Zoll.













Gruss
Markus


----------



## Horst Link (27. Oktober 2020)

Schöne Grüße aus dem Niederoderbruch: Aal&Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (28. Oktober 2020)

Bei schönsten Wetter losgefahren wurde es von jetzt auf gleich  ziemlich übel.

















Egal,hat trotzdem Spass gemacht.

Gruesse


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (29. Oktober 2020)

Das Wetter ist echt mies und wg. leichter Erkältungssympthome hab ich Zutrittsverbot zu meiner Arbeitsstelle.....

Mach ich eben homeoffice soft 2.0


----------



## joglo (29. Oktober 2020)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist echt mies und wg. leichter Erkältungssympthome hab ich Zutrittsverbot zu meiner Arbeitsstelle.....
> 
> Mach ich eben homeoffice soft 2.0
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1140965


Schöner Home-office Arbeitsplatz  
Darf ich fragen was für ein Buch das genau ist?


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (29. Oktober 2020)

joglo schrieb:


> Schöner Home-office Arbeitsplatz
> Darf ich fragen was für ein Buch das genau ist?


Das ist ein Schmöker aus der Zeit.  "Bike Feeling" von Ulrich Stanciu. Wenig Text, aber tolle Bilder.





						Bike Feeling: Amazon.de: Bösch, Robert, Stanciu, Ulrich: Bücher
					

Bike Feeling: Amazon.de: Bösch, Robert, Stanciu, Ulrich: Bücher



					www.amazon.de


----------



## Horst Link (29. Oktober 2020)

Kinderfreuden...


----------



## Ketterechts (31. Oktober 2020)

Mit dem Zaskar um die Wette leuchten


----------



## Steff2250 (31. Oktober 2020)

Urban-Herbst-Tour....





 Ich bin kein großer Fan von Eishockey.....

 .... mein heutiger Mitstreiter allerdings schon  und heut war Training bei den Indians......

... euch ne schöne Woche....


----------



## Nightstorm (31. Oktober 2020)

Heute war Nostalgie Samstag auf der Straße.

Also das Trikot aus der Heldenzeit (1996) rausgesucht. Ja, es sitzt immer noch perfekt   





Die Kondition ist natürlich Welten entfernt. Fühlt sich trotzdem gut an, in dem Kleid zu fahren.

Das Langarmtrikot gab es schließlich auch nur, wenn man die lange Runde geschafft hatte....

Dann ab auf die Straße. Nachtsturm bei schönster Sonne Richtung Märkischer Kreis.







Erschreckend leere Bevertalsperre...







Der Untersatz aus Erstbesitz. Mich begeistert das Lackkleid auch nach 20 Jahren immer noch.





Die Blitze zeigten klar und deutlich, von wo der kräftige Wind bließ...





Nach 100 KM glücklich, müde und hungrig wieder zu Hause.

Euch ein schönes Wochenende.

Tom


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (1. November 2020)

Schön herbstlich 





Grüsse Franky​


----------



## Nightstorm (1. November 2020)

Wat ne Leuchtkanone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (1. November 2020)

Schönes Rad, Franky. Sieht mit dieser recht unnatürlichen Schärfentiefe aber aus wie ein Spielzeug. Hat die Software geholfen oder hast du ein 2000mm Tele mitgeschleppt?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (1. November 2020)

Dankeschön, ganz klassisch, manuelles 135mm bei Blende 2 an Vollformat auf dem Stativ


----------



## maggus75 (1. November 2020)

Was schleppt ihr auf euren Touren alles mit... Stativ usw.?   

Ich hab da maximal das Handy einstecken und hin und wieder gibt das auch nen guten Schnappschuss, wenn nicht, auch egal, will ja radeln  .


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (1. November 2020)

Die Tour haben wir gestern schon absolviert, ohne Kamera 





Die Kamera schleppe ich mittlerweile aber auch recht selten mit. Qualitativ liegen zwischen Spiegelreflex und Handy aber immer noch Welten, eigentlich ganz gut wenn man das hin und wieder mal sieht. ​


----------



## msony (2. November 2020)

Wir haben jetzt bei uns sogar eine richtige Autobahn für Fahrräder.











Gruss
Markus


----------



## KUBIKUS (2. November 2020)

maggus75 schrieb:


> Was schleppt ihr auf euren Touren alles mit... Stativ usw.?
> 
> Ich hab da maximal das Handy einstecken und hin und wieder gibt das auch nen guten Schnappschuss, wenn nicht, auch egal, will ja radeln  .


Ich finde es toll, wenn noch richtige Kameras verwendet werden, bei mir ist es allerdings die RX100 M3 und die ist schön kompakt. Einem solchen traumhaften Bokeh bleibt sie aber fern.


----------



## 2wheeler89 (2. November 2020)

Super warmes Wetter. Sehr überraschend. War ein bisschen zu viel angezogen. Guter Tag zum Fahren.


----------



## manuelschafer (4. November 2020)

​
Gestern Flatbar
all black all germany, reset-reverse & vecnum-shogun
conti und N, natürlich auch Urgestein


----------



## Nightstorm95 (4. November 2020)

Zu Beginn feucht & recht kühl ...





Dann kam die Sonne ...





Auf einer der schönsten Radlstrecken quer durch Hannover dann diese "putzigen Krabbler" ...





in ca. 5m Höhe ...





Ach ja - ne' Radl war auch dabei ...






Bleibt gesund!, Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (5. November 2020)

Gestern hab ich das Trek das erste mal seiner Bestimmung zugeführt, die 80km Arbeitsweg. Früh im Regen und Abends mit schönem Sonnenuntergang nach Hause. Rollt ganz gut 





Grüße Franky​


----------



## Fischland (5. November 2020)

....wäre ein schönes Kalenderbild.


----------



## manuelschafer (5. November 2020)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Gestern hab ich das Trek das erste mal seiner Bestimmung zugeführt, die 80km Arbeitsweg. Früh im Regen und Abends mit schönem Sonnenuntergang nach Hause. Rollt ganz gut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



welches Schutzblech genommen und modifiziert ?
(sry da gab n Aufbauthread?) lG


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (5. November 2020)

SKS Bluemels sind das, relativ knapp montiert. Fred gab es keinen weil ich das Bike schnell mit dem montiert habe was ich noch so hatte.


----------



## mauricer (5. November 2020)

@SYN-CROSSIS 40 km hin und 40km zurück von der Arbeit? Reschpekt.


----------



## msony (5. November 2020)

Herbst ist einfach die geilste Jahreszeit..













Gruesse aus dem Pott.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ice (5. November 2020)

msony schrieb:


> Herbst ist einfach die geilste Jahreszeit..



Stimmt


----------



## maggus75 (6. November 2020)

Nachdem es jetzt endlich ein paar Tage trocken ist, kann man auch die Schönwetter Fahrzeuge mal ausführen .


----------



## expresso'93 (7. November 2020)




----------



## msony (7. November 2020)

Kaiserwetter.









Gruss
Markus


----------



## maggus75 (7. November 2020)

Heute hab ich mal den kleinen GT "Hinterwäldler" ausgeführt.


----------



## Ketterechts (8. November 2020)

Letzte Ausfahrt für mein grünes Explosif , bevor es weiterziehen darf 
Durch den Wald am Limes entlang 



Das war knapp - geradenoch abgefangen,  dafür böse die Schulter gezerrt 




Aufgrund zu wenig Bewegung darf es weiter ziehen   - mehr dazu später im Basar


----------



## Steff2250 (8. November 2020)

Gestern mit dem Youngtimer in der Heimat gewesen und heut wieder klassisch Hometrails .....









 

Wünsch euch ne schöne Woche


----------



## Chennero (8. November 2020)

Schöner Herbsttag heute


----------



## msony (9. November 2020)

Heute mal eine ausgiebige Tour durch das Ruhrtal bei 18 Grad.






























Gruss
Markus


----------



## msony (10. November 2020)

Das Wetter ist einfach top.













Gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokamk (10. November 2020)

Definitiv schönes Wetter in Düsseldorf...


----------



## msony (11. November 2020)

Durch Essen ,Wetter bedeckt,teilweise nebelig.























Gruss
Markus


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (13. November 2020)

Arbeitsweg 





Grüße Franky​


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (13. November 2020)

Das Vogtland ist schon ein wirklich schönes Stückchen Erde.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (13. November 2020)

Die Stelle ist noch knapp im Erzgebirge, aber das Vogtland geht kurz danach los


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (13. November 2020)

Da würde ich ja fast auf den Grossen Kranichsee tippen...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (13. November 2020)

Talsperre Eibenstock


----------



## mauricer (13. November 2020)

Franky ist (fast) immer an irgendwelchen Talsperren....


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (14. November 2020)

Warum auf den Nachmittag warten, wenn der Vormittag sich so umgänglich gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## expresso'93 (15. November 2020)




----------



## Steff2250 (15. November 2020)

Gestern war der Wettergott nicht auf meiner Seite ......

   kurze Regenpause unter der A 352.....

Heut war mal wieder geniales Wetter zum biken 





   Da muss sich der Frühling nächstes Jahr aber Mühe geben,
der Herbst ist ja grandios .. 

Schöne Woche Euch


----------



## Ketterechts (15. November 2020)

Zottelige Viecher unter sich


----------



## synlos (15. November 2020)

Nach 25 Jahren wieder an der frischen Luft. Super leichte Traktorfeldwege gabs zu essen. Traumhaftes Race-Bikes von Annodunnemal! Einfahren muss ich es noch!


----------



## Horst Link (15. November 2020)

Kurze Ausfahrt ohne Räder. Ein herrlicher November dieses Jahr.


----------



## miles2014 (16. November 2020)

Gestern wars tagsüber trocken, daher eine schnelle Runde mit den Klassikern über die Höhen des Siegtals. Ganz schön matschige Angelegenheit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (17. November 2020)

Hallo
Heute wird es irgendwie nicht richtig hell.



















Gruss
Markus


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (21. November 2020)

Semmelrunde 



​


----------



## funny1978 (21. November 2020)




----------



## expresso'93 (22. November 2020)




----------



## Ketterechts (22. November 2020)

Ganz schön frisch da draußen 









Ist das der Durchgang zur Batcave?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (22. November 2020)

Wird langsam weiss    



​


----------



## neo-bahamuth (22. November 2020)

Anhauser Tal bei Augsburg, gestern in der Früh bei -3° Celsius. Würde ne 4,5h Tour zu Mutti. Und wohl die Abschiedsrunde für mein 26" Hardtail, das dort jetzt als Backup dient.


----------



## Horst Link (22. November 2020)

Sonntagsrunde mit dem Junior. Landschaft, Wetter und Material fahren langsam runter. Eine schöne Stimmung.


----------



## Nightstorm95 (22. November 2020)

Unverkennbar - der Herbst verliert zunehmend seine Farbenpracht.












Dann nehme ich halt' Farbe mit ... 







Bleibt gesund! Max


----------



## msony (23. November 2020)

Hallo
Bestes Wetter zum Wochenauftakt.



















Gruss
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (24. November 2020)

Heute mal nur ne Runde durch die Stadt gedreht.


















Gruss
Markus


----------



## msony (26. November 2020)

Hallo















Gruss
Markus


----------



## Nightstorm (26. November 2020)

Das letzte Bild erinnert mich irgendwie an das Blair Witch Project.....


----------



## msony (26. November 2020)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Das letzte Bild erinnert mich irgendwie an das Blair Witch Project.....


ja ganz schön gruselig dort.


----------



## maxelsha (27. November 2020)

Strahlender Sonnenschein Heute, das musste ich ausnutzen um meinen frisch montierten Nitto Bullhorn zu Testen, fährt sich sehr angenehm, wusste schon gar nicht mehr wie super sich der Pacer fährt 👍


----------



## rabbid (29. November 2020)

Heute die ersten 40km mit dem neuen Titanium abgespult - fährt sich hervorragend!


----------



## expresso'93 (29. November 2020)

Extrabild für @msony 😉


----------



## Ketterechts (29. November 2020)

Mit dem FAT unterwegs zum Kaffeetrinken bei der Schwiegermutter - vorbei am Katzenbuckel









Und dann gings den Neckarberg hoch , vorbei am Alten Steinhaus


----------



## synlos (29. November 2020)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Mit dem FAT unterwegs zum Kaffeetrinken bei der Schwiegermutter - vorbei am Katzenbuckel
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1159827
> 
> ...


Na ich hoffe doch, jetzt bleibt es mal ein wenig länger bei jemandem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (29. November 2020)

synlos schrieb:


> Na ich hoffe doch, jetzt bleibt es mal ein wenig länger bei jemandem.


Ich gehe von einem längeren Aufenthalt aus .
Im Gegensatz zum Yo Eddy komme ich mit der Geometrie des Wicked sehr gut zurecht . Einen anderen Lenker möchte ich noch testen , aber dann müssen die Züge neu verlegt werden , weil sie dann zu kurz sind . Und der Vorbau soll noch etwas tiefer verbaut werden , aber dafür muss ich ihn unwiederruflich mit der Flex bearbeiten


----------



## caemis (30. November 2020)

Ein kurzer Schnappschuss auf dem Weg durch die Stadt:





Ich hab bestimmt nen knappes Jahr nicht mehr auf meinem alten Lobster gesessen und ich muss sagen, das Fahrgefühl zwischen den beiden ist schon krass unterschiedlich ...


----------



## msony (2. Dezember 2020)

Richtig cooles Wetter heute.



















Gruss
Markus


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (4. Dezember 2020)

Bike2work    



​


----------



## synlos (4. Dezember 2020)

expresso'93 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1159794
> Extrabild für @msony 😉
> Anhang anzeigen 1159804Anhang anzeigen 1159810Anhang anzeigen 1159813


Watt brauchste noch gleich? Ne P2 Titan oder so?!


----------



## Spezi66 (6. Dezember 2020)

Lego gibt es jetzt auch in XXXL Format


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rabbid (6. Dezember 2020)

Wetter naja, dafür aber frische Luft 🤩


----------



## Ketterechts (6. Dezember 2020)

Wetter naja ist leicht untertrieben - kühle 3° und Dauernieselregen .
Aber in seiner Heimat isses ja noch deutlich kälter , von daher Augen zu und durch 





Mal schauen ob das Batbike zuhause ist


----------



## kalihalde (6. Dezember 2020)

... heute am späten Nachmittag auf dem weihnachtlich geschmückten Marktplatz meiner Heimatstadt. 









Einen schönen 2. Advent wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## msony (6. Dezember 2020)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ... heute am späten Nachmittag auf dem weihnachtlich geschmückten Marktplatz meiner Heimatstadt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Endlich mal ein würdiges Foto für den Adventskalender.


----------



## Ketterechts (6. Dezember 2020)

@kalihalde 
Hast du den Hinterbauständer immer dabei ?
Schöne Bilder allemal


----------



## kalihalde (6. Dezember 2020)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> @kalihalde
> Hast du den Hinterbauständer immer dabei ? ...



Nein, aber bei diesem speziellen Motiv habe ich den Hinterbauständer i.d.R. immer dabei, wenn ich jetzt mal die Bilder der letzten Jahre betrachte. Stöckchen als Ständer funktioniert auf dem Untergrund (leider) nicht.




2015




2017




2018

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## rabbid (6. Dezember 2020)

Tolle Bilder, Hagen!


----------



## msony (8. Dezember 2020)

Hallo
Trocken bei 3 Grad im Pott.


















Gruesse 
Markus


----------



## rabbid (8. Dezember 2020)

hey, da ist ja die syncros kurbel, die an mein RekTek sollte!


----------



## msony (8. Dezember 2020)

rabbid schrieb:


> hey, da ist ja die syncros kurbel, die an mein RekTek sollte!


 du wirst schon eine finden Johannes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuelschafer (11. Dezember 2020)




----------



## Koe (13. Dezember 2020)

Schön war es gestern nicht, dafür konnte ich kurz die VorbauLenker-Kombi testen. Fährt sich für mich angenehmer im Vergleich zur Grove LVE.
Schönen 3. Advent.


----------



## msony (18. Dezember 2020)

Hallo


----------



## KUBIKUS (18. Dezember 2020)

Traumhafte Stimmung im Fichtelgebirge - dank starkem Nebel. 








Hab die erste Ausfahrt mit dem Klassiker - seit Sturz im Sep. und Umzug im Nov. nach Oberfranken, natürlich sehr genossen. 

Ich wünsche Euch eine schöne und besinnliche Adventszeit und guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr! Bleibt gesund und stets vorsichtig unterwegs!


----------



## Nightstorm95 (19. Dezember 2020)

Heute, bei sonnigen 10 Grad, am Landesmuseum Hannover ...















carnotaurus sastrei Abelisaurider (fleischfressender Dinosaurier).

Der Held im Jurassic Park ... triceratops horridus (Horndinosaurier) steht dort ebenfalls in Lebensgröße.

Schönen 4. Advent, Max


----------



## Stahlbetrieb (19. Dezember 2020)

schöne Symbolik - wir alle hier als Dinosaurier des Radfahrens.....


----------



## rabbid (20. Dezember 2020)

Heute mal mit den Kindern raus ...


----------



## Spezi66 (20. Dezember 2020)

Eine Runde durch Oberkassel?


----------



## rabbid (20. Dezember 2020)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Eine Runde durch Oberkassel?


Wir wohnen in der Nähe des Rheins, da bietet sich das Rheinufer immer prima an, um die Kinder durchzulüften 👍🏻


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (20. Dezember 2020)

Gestern war ja herrliches Wetter,  aber wenn man ne Baustelle in der Wohnung hat und die vor den Feiertagen fertig haben will , muss man in den sauren Apfel beißen und kann erst Sonntags ne Tour machen. 

















Und immer wieder witzig,  wie unterschiedlich alle auf einen total eingesauten Biker reagieren. 

Andere Biker oder Sportler jedweder Art - anerkennende Blicke  ( es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter )

Die eigenen Kinder - neidisch  ( schau mal wie der Papa aussieht (und nicht geschimpft wird ))

Die holde Gattin ( wann wird er je Erwachsen (und ein Hoch auf die Waschmaschine))

Schönen Adventssonntag wünsche ich noch


----------



## DrmZ (20. Dezember 2020)

Ich hoffe du hast auch nen Kärcher.


----------



## KUBIKUS (20. Dezember 2020)

Hier im Fichtelgebirge war es heute gefühlt - 7 °C und trotzdem wollte ich unbedingt los - auf die erste kleine Tour des X-Pacer in der neuen Gegend. 













Ausblick an der Ruine Hirschstein...














Großer Kornberg...









Altes Pfarrhaus

Einen schönen Abend wünscht KUBIKUS


----------



## msony (23. Dezember 2020)

Hallo
Endzeitstimmung im neuen Niemandsland.

























Gruss
Markus


----------



## Fischland (23. Dezember 2020)

...super Fotos ! 


(spiegeln auch irgendwie den Charakter von 2020 wieder)


----------



## Mister_Rocket (23. Dezember 2020)

Krasser Ständer in Bild 3...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (23. Dezember 2020)

Fischland schrieb:


> ...super Fotos !
> 
> 
> (spiegeln auch irgendwie den Charakter von 2020 wieder)


Ja,aber solche geilen Ausfahrt wie die heutige ,mit diesen Eindrücken und Fotos ,lassen dieses Drecksjahr 2020 hoffentlich schnell vergessen.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (23. Dezember 2020)

Übelstes Mistwetter, zum Glück hab ich das Trek   









Grüsse Eddi und Franky​


----------



## maxelsha (25. Dezember 2020)

Gestern früh am 24 Dez. Im Zug von Mannheim nach Stuttgart
In Mannheim Regen, in Stuttgart war es trocken


----------



## maxelsha (25. Dezember 2020)

Gerade auf Testfahrt mit einen Stumpjumper com
Für ganz kleines Geld erworben, 1 Hand alles original, stand über 20 Jahre in feuchter Garage, erstmal sauber machen


----------



## DrmZ (25. Dezember 2020)

Cooles Winterrad / projekt!


----------



## neo-bahamuth (26. Dezember 2020)

Bei -4°C an der Wertach km fürs Rapha 500 gesammelt


----------



## Steff2250 (26. Dezember 2020)

2 Tage gutes und reichliches Essen, was wieder runter muss,
Asphalt rocken....













  Erstmal Service, Innenlager neu abschmieren und der Revoloop hat auch schlapp gemacht...

Euch noch ein paar ruhige Tage


----------



## Ketterechts (26. Dezember 2020)

Zwei Tage zuviel gutes Essen  , da ist zwingend ne Ausfahrt erforderlich und da ich es nicht so mit Asphalt habe,  das übliche Problem 

Zuerst war alles noch okay









Später wurde es wieder schmutzig 









Zwar nur 0° , aber der Wind hatte ne eisige Note - endlich


----------



## Thomas Sommer (26. Dezember 2020)

schmutzig.... deswegen durfte mein Schmutz-Bike mal wieder raus.


----------



## Burggraben (26. Dezember 2020)

Dynamische Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aspreti (27. Dezember 2020)

Die Familie bei dem Schwiegertiger für zwei Tage. Den sonnigen zweiten Feiertag für etwas Auslauf genutzt. In den Norden, immer der Isar entlang. Wollte doch mal sehen wie weit ich komme.






Dank der Renaturierung wird die Isar ihrem Namen etwas gerechter. Für uns Stadteier gibt es eine Balustrade von der wir das Naturschauspiel ansehen können.






Aber auf dem Weg in den Norden gibt es auch beschauliche Naturflecken.






Und auch kunstvolle Bauten.






Das Erzbistum Freising war doch schneller erreicht als gedacht und jugendlicher Übermut machte sich in meinen Oberschenkel breit.






Das Wetter immer noch freundlich, der Weg eben und gut passierbar.






Vorbei gings an Orten mit sommerlichen Erinnerungen im Namen.






Dank der Anschaffung im Herbst 2019 trockene Füsse, doch auch mit Merino-Socken nach 5 Stunden etwas sehr kühl im Zehenbereich.






Mit der Sonne im Rücken immer weiter in der Norden.






Ja, so ist Bayern, sonnig und fest im Glauben.






Der nördlichste Punkt war mit Moosburg erreicht, der Übermut meiner Muskulatur hatte dem Realismus Platz gemacht.






Der Sonnenstand auf der Rückfahrt lud zu fotografischen Spielereien ein.






Doch mahnte er auch zur Eile. Die Oberschenkel lechzten nach mehr Entlastung, aber die Zeit drängt.






Mit den allerletzten Strahlen rechtzeitig wieder in der Landeshauptstadt.






Schöne Tage für Euch alle, Alex


----------



## Thomas Sommer (27. Dezember 2020)

Ich mach was falsch - am Ruhetag scheint die Sonne und wenn ich wieder fahre regnet es.
Dafür war ich ganz alleine im Wald.


----------



## Diesy (28. Dezember 2020)

Gestern, bei Minus 1Grad um den Wörthsee!


...im Hintergrund die Zugspitze!


----------



## wtb_rider (28. Dezember 2020)

Hab heute mal das Brodie getestet und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen das es schlau wäre auf der Jungfernfahrt ein Tool mitzunehmen, damit man den Sattel wieder fest schrauben kann der sich warum auch immer gelockert hat.

konnte mich nicht entscheiden welches Bild ich nehmen soll also gibts einfach die 3 Kandidaten.













Gruss Kay


----------



## aspreti (28. Dezember 2020)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> Hab heute mal das Brodie getestet und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen das es schlau wäre auf der Jungfernfahrt ein Tool mitzunehmen, damit man den Sattel wieder fest schrauben kann der sich warum auch immer gelockert hat.
> 
> konnte mich nicht entscheiden welches Bild ich nehmen soll also gibts einfach die 3 Kandidaten.
> 
> ...


Mein Kandidat: No.1

Alex


----------



## caemis (28. Dezember 2020)

Seit Tagen will ich aufs Rad und heute hab ich es geschafft. Klassisch mit Hummer und Hase im Gespann die letzten 1½ Stunden Tageslicht genutz und bin mit meinem Großen zu den Hirschen...








So süß!

Gehabt Euch wohl ...


----------



## Spezi66 (31. Dezember 2020)

Guten Rutsch, alles Gute fürs nächste Jahr und bleibt gesund.


----------



## caemis (31. Dezember 2020)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1178747
> Guten Rutsch, alles Gute fürs nächste Jahr und bleibt gesund.


Dir auch!


----------



## Ketterechts (31. Dezember 2020)

Nachdem mir Gestern ein Freund ein paar Bildchen aus dem Jahre 92 geschickt hat,  war klar ,welches Bike Heute den Jahresabschluss bestreiten darf 




















Und hier noch vor über 28 Jahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (1. Januar 2021)

Gutes Neues Jahr....


----------



## gStar_1988 (1. Januar 2021)

Habe heute auch das Wetter genutzt und die ersten 60km in 2021 abgespult. Ohne fotoreifen Zwischenstopp, daher ein Bild bei der Grobreinigung😂


----------



## Ketterechts (1. Januar 2021)

Seit längerem mal Non-classik unterwegs, aber bei der Farbe vom ersten Bike bin ich geblieben 




Ein gutes neues Jahr wünsche ich


----------



## Ianus (2. Januar 2021)

Da es eh schon eingesaut ist


----------



## Raze (2. Januar 2021)

Ianus schrieb:


> Gutes Neues Jahr....



Schönbuch-Trail 

Frohes neues Jahr !


----------



## Thomas Sommer (3. Januar 2021)

Wetter war ganz gut, der versprochene Schnee  blieb aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (4. Januar 2021)

Bissl noch die freien Tage nutzen und das schwarze DB Axis ausführen 










Aber so langsam nervt die ständige Schlammschlacht doch gewaltig


----------



## msony (6. Januar 2021)

Hallo
Mal wieder im Niemandsland,nur an anderer Stelle.



















Die neuen Naben wurden auch eingerollt.




Gruss
Markus


----------



## Ketterechts (6. Januar 2021)

Kein Classiker im Forumsinne, aber auch vom Aussterben bedroht - 26" Carbon Zaskar 







Und das hier nervt


----------



## aspreti (6. Januar 2021)

Die erste Schneeauflage in der Landeshauptstadt. Noch keine 15 Km-Radius-Beschränkung, aber schon mal ein Dank an alle, deren Bewegungsdrang sie unbedingt in die Berge führen musste. O-Ton meiner Nachbarin "Die kriang as goanze Joar de fett o'gfressne Wamp'n net aus da Stoad. Oba wen's echt a moi wichtig war, das dahoam bleim, nach'a da miasad 'ns olle aus da Stoad an de frische Luft der Berg'....". Mir fiele dazu einiges an entsprechenden Disziplinarstrafen ein, aber die entstammen alle einer Epoche, die wir glücklicherweise hinter uns gelassen haben. Nun denn, schwingen wir uns aufs Rad.

Gestartet wurde im alten Nordfriedhof, bei einer Dame im weissen Kleid. Die Temperaturen waren frisch, jedoch nicht frostig.





"Fesche Derndln" gibt es in und um München genug, also auf zur nächsten, Bavaria genannt. Diese Jahr blieb ihr und dem bayerischen Wappentier der Blick auf den Kotzhügel dank des ausgefallenen Massenbesäufnis erspart. Beide waren darüber sicher nicht ungücklich.






Da ich Euch den Blick auf die Corona-Schnellteststation ersparen wollte, habe ich in Richtung Norden zu St. Paul hin fotografiert. Denk Euch die Kräne weg und es ist wirklich ein schöner Blick.






Ein kuzes Stück gefahren und wir befinden uns im Winter-Wonderland-Isar-Trail. Kennt ihr das, wenn der Schnee alle Geräusche dämpft? Es hat wirklich seinen Zauber.






Tut mir leid, aber dank meiner narzistische Veranlagung kann ich Euch die folgenden Aufnahmen nicht ersparen.












Am Wehr war es dann genug, genug Minusgrade, genug Schnee, genug Fotos, genug leerer Magen.






Noch ein schneller Einkehrschwung auf der Praterinsel.






Seit der letzten Querdenker-Demo hier auf dem Odeonsplatz, sehen die so satt aus. Na, Berlin, Dresden, Frankfurt, Nürnberg soll wir mal einen Ausreiseantrag für die beiden stellen.





Alex


----------



## Gitanes (6. Januar 2021)

aspreti schrieb:


>



Magst du kurz verraten, welche Tasche das ist? Danke.


----------



## Horst Link (7. Januar 2021)

Heute: Nightride, Spektakel und Biertrophy.


----------



## aspreti (8. Januar 2021)

Gitanes schrieb:


> Magst du kurz verraten, welche Tasche das





Gitanes schrieb:


> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/lenkertasche-fuer-mtb.872995/





Gitanes schrieb:


> Magst du kurz verraten, welche Tasche das ist? Danke.


Die Tasche wurde selbstgebaut, da der Import aus USA zu aufwendig und teuer ist. Der Stoff ist Cordura 1000, sehr gut wasserdicht und strapazierfähig. Hier der Link zum Forumseintrag https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/lenkertasche-fuer-mtb.872995/
Alex


----------



## expresso'93 (9. Januar 2021)




----------



## Koe (10. Januar 2021)

Ich war ja auch nach laaaaaaanger Zeit mal wieder mit einem Klassiker unterwegs.






































Schönen Sonntag noch.


Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Ketterechts (10. Januar 2021)

Der erste schöne Tag seit ner Ewigkeit 
Schöne Runde mit dem türkisen Zaskar gedreht und vor lauter Sonne glatt keine Pausen und Fotos gemacht - bis auf eins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.bibendum (10. Januar 2021)

Bestes Tourenwetter bei -2°C Schnee und sanft dampfenden Misthaufen


----------



## Thomas Sommer (12. Januar 2021)

Heute Nachmittag war das wetter schön - leider war ich gestern Nachmittag unterwegs.  









...so schlecht war's auch gar nicht. Von oben blieb es trocken.


----------



## aspreti (12. Januar 2021)

Thomas Sommer schrieb:


> Heute Nachmittag war das wetter schön - leider war ich gestern Nachmittag unterwegs.
> 
> 
> ...so schlecht war's auch gar nicht. Von oben blieb es trocken.


A Guada hoits aus unt uman Schlechdn is eh ned schod.


----------



## expresso'93 (16. Januar 2021)




----------



## alla (16. Januar 2021)

Vormittags mit den Kids rodeln, gerade eben mit dem Salsa unterwegs und jetzt noch fix ne Runde Langlaufen. In diesen Zeiten lohnt es sich da zu wohnen "wo andere Urlaub machen".



Grüße,
Alla


----------



## orangerauch (16. Januar 2021)

Meine Antwort ist Nein.


----------



## aspreti (16. Januar 2021)

München-Schwabing, Samstag, 10.00. Vor dem Fenster -3°, aber eben jener Temperaturfühler lügt. Der Wetterbericht präferiert den heutigen Tag, jedoch nicht für Skitouren in den Bergen Lawinenstufe 4. Doch nach dieser Woche Homeschooling muss der Hilfslehrer für einige Stunden an die frische Luft in der er nicht in Gesichter sieht, deren untere Hälfte bedeckt ist.

Der erste Fotostopp am Georgenstein. Der Stein hat seinen Namen von dem Flößer Georg Müller, der 1805 dort mit seinem Floß kenterte. In seiner Not bat er den heiligen Georg um Hilfe ... und wurde gerettet. Ja mei, wir bayerische Katholiken haben halt einfach einen besonderen Draht zum Herrgott. Des wird der Herr Laschet auch noch feststellen. Aber zunächst lassen wir ihn "siegestaumeln". Übrigens, es war kalt, aber mit der Bewegung gings.






Corona-bedingt geschlossen, was nicht überrascht. Hauptsache im Sommer ist der Biergarten mit seinen unzähligen Wespen wieder geöffnet. Da kann, wer will, bei seiner Brotzeit sitzen, die MTB-Heldentaten vom Nachbartisch hören und auf der Strasse röhren die Münchner Vorstadtstenze (Übersetzung) in ihren PS-Boliden vorbei. Heute war es sehr schön ruhig dort, fand ich.






Katholisches Gymnasium, auch zu. Laut Prof. Dr. Michael Piazolo sind die Schüler aber bestens versorgt mit digitalen Lehrangeboten und voll im Plan. Ihr braucht gar nicht Wikipedia bemühen, der Kultusminister ist auch katholisch. Er ruft auch schon seinen Namenspatron und den Führer der Himmlischen Heerscharen, den Hl. Michael an. Angeblich wurde der auch schon mit seinem Flammenschwert in diversen Serverräumen des Kultusministeriums gesehen.






Weiter auf dem Isarradweg.






Der letzte Aussenposten der Biergartenkultur ist offen. Aber es gibt kein Bier, ehrlich. Hatte eine Dame ihrem Ehemann zugerufen, die was trinken wollten. Bier wollte ich sowieso nicht und den Rest habe ich dabei.






Kurzer Stich hoch, oben gibt es die Belohnung.






Das muss jetzt sein.






Und jetzt einen heissen Kaffee, darauf habe ich mich seit 30 Km gefreut.






Der Heimweg führt an den Agrarflächen vorbei, die im Sommer ansehnlicher sind.






So sah es im Juli aus.






Hier gibt es zur passenden Jahreszeit herrliche Himbeeren.






Das sieht dann so aus.






Ja und da samma wida fast dahoam.






Ohne Worte 1.0.






Sei der hl. (in spe) Guido mit ihnen. Jedem Californian surfer würde es den Surferteint aus den Gesicht treiben bei diesem Anblick.



















Schönen Abend an alle, Alex


----------



## synlos (17. Januar 2021)

Schön wars, knirschig, glatt und zum Ende platt - Mantel hinten. 3Km zu Fuß - Plautze voll!


----------



## useless (17. Januar 2021)

Nachdem ich mir gestern zwei Stunden auf dem Rennrad die Füße abgefroren hatte ging es heute hartgefrorene Waldautobahn schrubben mit dem Touren-Mounty.


Bei dem Sonnenschein kam auch die Farbe mal ein wenig zur Geltung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (17. Januar 2021)

5-10cm Neuschnee über Nacht - da hab ich doch was in der Scheune für - Achtung ! Nix Classiker!





War ganz schön anstrengend 
Gefrorene Waldwege mit teilweise tiefen Furchen, die selbst diese 4 Zöller nicht aus der Spur lassen wollen 





Ein paarmal ganz schön ins Schlingern gekommen,  aber die knapp 30km ohne Sturz hinter mich gebracht 





Zuhause gabs erstmal Kaffee und Kuchen und dann ab zum Schlittenfahren mit den Kindern


----------



## Ianus (17. Januar 2021)

Nach einigen Jahren mal wieder nennenswert Schnee und heute Morgen fast allein unterwegs....





... und weil es so schön war und die weisse Pracht demnächst wieder weg ist am Nachmittag nochmal mit meinem 2007er Einzelstück....


----------



## msony (18. Januar 2021)

Hallo





















und noch eins von Gestern.




Gruss
Markus


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (18. Januar 2021)

msony schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Besondere Geschichte zu diesem Bild...









						Gelsenkirchen: Reklame von vor über 100 Jahren entdeckt
					

Beim Abriss einer Schrottimmobilie an der Bochumerstraße in Gelsenkirchen-Ückendorf wurde alte Reklame entdeckt.




					www.radioemscherlippe.de


----------



## msony (18. Januar 2021)

Horster_Schwabe schrieb:


> Besondere Geschichte zu diesem Bild...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GEnau deshalb habe ich es fotografiert Markus,vordem sie wieder alle tot sanieren.
Aber dann scheint es ja erhalten zu bleiben.


----------



## manuelschafer (18. Januar 2021)

WE 🫁🫀🧠


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (20. Januar 2021)

Guten Tag





















Gruss
Markus


----------



## Horst Link (20. Januar 2021)

Der Pott hat nicht das Monopol auf Halden. Zwar nicht so eindrucksvoll, aber immerhin Schuttberge und eine Grube


----------



## caemis (21. Januar 2021)

Wenn der Winter so tut als wäre Frühling:




10 Grad, Sonne, was will mensch mehr Ende Januar!?


----------



## Freefall79 (21. Januar 2021)

caemis schrieb:


> Wenn der Winter so tut als wäre Frühling:
> 
> 
> 10 Grad, Sonne, was will mensch mehr Ende Januar!?


Niederschlag, Niederschlag, Niederschlag und Niederschlag... damit es im Sommer auch mal wieder schön wird, durch WALD zu fahren.


----------



## caemis (21. Januar 2021)

Freefall79 schrieb:


> Niederschlag, Niederschlag, Niederschlag und Niederschlag... damit es im Sommer auch mal wieder schön wird, durch WALD zu fahren.


Ach, den hatten wir hier drei Wochen am Stück in unterschiedlichsten Aggregatzuständen. Mit geschlossenen Solarien bin ich froh über echte Sonne 

PS: Natürlich hast Du Recht, Regen, Schnee und andere Arten von Wasserzufuhr tut der Natur gut und sollte üppig fallen...


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (22. Januar 2021)

Bei dem Wetter kommt mir kein Klassiker vors Loch. Deshalb fand ich gut, dass CUBE da nun was im Programm hat, was wenigstens ein klassisches Farbscheme und Skinwall-Pellen bietet.


----------



## gStar_1988 (23. Januar 2021)

Heute auch das Wetter genutzt und das Stuttgarter Umland unsicher gemacht.


----------



## Chennero (23. Januar 2021)

Hauptsache ne Runde gedreht


----------



## Raze (24. Januar 2021)

Wäre ich bei dem Wetter mit Cantis unterwegs, hätte ich mit Sicherheit trotz Schutzblech so ne Spur in der Hose...


----------



## msony (24. Januar 2021)

Hallo
Die totale Pampe im Pott.















Gruss
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## useless (24. Januar 2021)

Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Räder. Grau in Grau mit etwas Grün und Blau am Elbe-Lübeck-Kanal....


----------



## aspreti (24. Januar 2021)

useless schrieb:


> Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Räder. Grau in Grau mit etwas Grün und Blau am Elbe-Lübeck-Kanal....Anhang anzeigen 1194164


Schönes Rad, sogar sehr schön.


----------



## aspreti (24. Januar 2021)

Der Blick aus dem Fenster zeigte bis 10.00 noch leichten Schneefall gepaart mit etwas Regen, auch Schneeregen genannt. Bei Radfahrern beliebt, da ein triftiger Grund das Training abzusagen. Gegen 10.15 kam in München die Sonne raus, bayerischer, stahlblauer Himmel. In der Stadt die Straßen geräumt und trocken, bestes Fahrwetter. Der Zustand der Trails der Isar entlang kann man sich gut vorstellen nach den Schneefällen in der vergangenen Woche, das lassen wir mal. Der Optimist wählt jetzt das Rennrad, ohne Schutzbleche, der Ahnungslose fährt damit auch los.

Vor den Toren der Stadt ändert sich der Straßenzustand. Geblendet von dem ungebändigten Willen mit dem Rennrad fahren zu wollen, gibt es trotzdem nichts zu beschönigen.






Der Optimist sagt sich, das wird besser, die Füsse tauen in der Sonne wieder auf, die Verwehungen haben da vorne ein Ende.






Neuschneeverfrachtungen aller Orten mit richtig Seitenwind. Der Optimist fährt natürlich mit Aerolaufrädern, da er zu faul war, den normalen Laufradsatz umzustecken. Die Paarung Schneedecke und ordentlich Seitenwind ist unbedingt zu empfehlen, super Haltungsnoten.






Den Blick von der Ludwigshöhe teile ich gerne mit Euch, die Abfahrt runter habe ich mir gespart. Der Straßenzustand wurde nicht besser. Die beide Kollegen auf dem Bild sind da aber tapfer runter.
















Mittlerweile schmerzt es auch wieder, wenn mit einer Nadel in die Zehen gestochen wird.

Schönen Sonntag, Alex


----------



## Ketterechts (24. Januar 2021)

Schön ist relativ  - Schneegestöber mit Eiskristallpeeling inklusive 
Ein Fall fürs Fatbike


----------



## Horst Link (24. Januar 2021)

Einfach nur Dreckswetter. Macht echt kein Spaß. Daher habe ich im Photoshop was ausprobiert. Also allen, die den Instahelden spielen und trotzdem trocken bleiben wollen, kann zukünftig geholfen werden. Nur ernstgemeinte Anfragen werden beantwortet.


----------



## Ketterechts (24. Januar 2021)

aspreti schrieb:


> Neuschneeverfrachtungen aller Orten mit richtig Seitenwind.


Jaja - mit GOWEDDEL hatte ich auch mehrfach zu kämpfen , aber bei ner Reifenbreite von 100mm kann man da sauber durchpflügen .


----------



## useless (24. Januar 2021)

aspreti schrieb:


> Schönes Rad, sogar sehr schön.


Merci vielmals!


----------



## msony (25. Januar 2021)

Hallo
Ich war heute auf der Suche nach alten Bergbauschächten zwischen Wattenscheid und Bochum,was sich  schwieriger als erwartet herausstelle.






































Gruss
Markus


----------



## Nightstorm95 (26. Januar 2021)

Heute Nacht gefallen, jetzt schon wieder wech ...





Bleibt gesund!, Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (26. Januar 2021)

Bei uns ist zum Glück noch richtig Winter   



​


----------



## manuelschafer (28. Januar 2021)

🐦🦅🦉









Gruss von Gestern


----------



## mauricer (28. Januar 2021)

Wasn das für ein Rahmen? Farben von Gabel und Rahmen harmonieren schön. Kann man den Gabelsticker nicht entfernen?


----------



## kutte (28. Januar 2021)

mauricer schrieb:


> Wasn das für ein Rahmen? Farben von Gabel und Rahmen harmonieren schön. Kann man den Gabelsticker nicht entfernen?


Ausfallende sieht nach American aus...


----------



## mauricer (28. Januar 2021)

Dachte ich auch anhand der Raupennähte....


----------



## manuelschafer (28. Januar 2021)

mauricer schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch anhand der Raupennähte....


Dann müsste ich ja auch das Isolierband farblich wechseln und das wäre nicht gerade nachhaltig bewusst nicht wahr?!
( Ist ein mitte 80s Decal von Joe Breeze / Breezer Series ll/III,

....hatte ich die American Complite Schriftzüge doch extra entfert, denn er Rahmen würde aus der Shadow Base erlöst.)

ps
 musst mal deinen orangenen Phoenix Drop hier zeigen wenn fertig ist.
Stimmt als ich das hier gesehen hab war ich spätestens auch zufrieden  lol




@mauricer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aspreti (28. Januar 2021)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> 🐦🦅🦉
> Anhang anzeigen 1196196Anhang anzeigen 1196202Anhang anzeigen 1196200Anhang anzeigen 1196201
> Gruss von Gestern


Was sind denn das für Handschuhe? Sehen stabil aus.

Alex


----------



## manuelschafer (28. Januar 2021)

aspreti schrieb:


> Was sind denn das für Handschuhe? Sehen stabil aus.
> 
> Alex


Genau, wie der Sattel 
Enduro Moto Gloves


----------



## Thomas Sommer (28. Januar 2021)




----------



## manuelschafer (29. Januar 2021)

Heute früh bevor der Schnee in den Norden kam🍂🍂🍂🍂🍂🍂🍂🍂


----------



## caemis (30. Januar 2021)




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (30. Januar 2021)

Bei uns ist heute und morgen trotz Tauwetter nix mit Biken... Dafür waren wir die ersten in der Loipe 



​


----------



## caemis (30. Januar 2021)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Bei uns ist heute und morgen trotz Tauwetter nix mit Biken... Dafür waren wir die ersten in der Loipe
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Tauwetter? Bei uns gehts hier erst richtig los ...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (30. Januar 2021)

Ja, gestern den ganzen Tag Dauerregen, heute Frost und Neuschnee. Gestern war es ab Dresden winterlicher als bei uns. Aber wir haben noch 40-50cm Schneedecke.


----------



## wtb_rider (30. Januar 2021)

es war traumhaft,....super geiler Ausflug mit meinem Sohni.
irgendwann bin ich dann auf seinem Rad hinter her gegurkt....hat für etliche Lacher seitens der Wanderer gesorgt. Ich fands lustig...er sowieso.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (30. Januar 2021)

Salsa abgetreten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (30. Januar 2021)

Ja sieht wohl so aus, wenn es sowas hier öfter gäbe würde ich ihm eins kaufen. Aber das lohnt bisher nicht. Mal sehen was der Klima Wandel noch so mit sich bringt. 🥴
Nach wie vor mein lieblings Rad


----------



## manuelschafer (30. Januar 2021)

Über Nacht,


----------



## Stahlbetrieb (31. Januar 2021)

Schneeangeber....hier in Mainz muss man so tun als wäre dieser Regen/Matschbrei sowas wie ein Winter.


----------



## Huelse (1. Februar 2021)




----------



## manuelschafer (1. Februar 2021)

Wow timecapsule perfect aufgebaut!
@Huelse Ein wtb statt nitto geworden diesmal ?


----------



## Huelse (1. Februar 2021)

Ja, der ist etwas breiter und geht nicht so tief runter, damit wird mein Oberrohr praktisch etwas länger.


----------



## Huelse (1. Februar 2021)

Hier hab ich vorher noch zwei Stunden dran gesägt und gefeilt, aber es hat sich gelohnt. Trotz des reichlichen gestrigen Schnees hat die Bremse brav ihren Dienst getan.


----------



## manuelschafer (1. Februar 2021)

Huelse schrieb:


> Ja, der ist etwas breiter und geht nicht so tief runter, damit wird mein Oberrohr praktisch etwas länger.


...und sieht genausogut wenn nicht besser aus.
Hast du gekürzt für die suntour barcons ? Ich habs noch nicht gewagt.
Täte aber bestimmt gut bei dem Rm-2 flair Flare in Kombi mit der Lenkerendschaltung 🧢🧢🧢


----------



## manuelschafer (1. Februar 2021)

Huelse schrieb:


> Hier hab ich vorher noch zwei Stunden dran gesägt und gefeilt, aber es hat sich gelohnt. Trotz des reichlichen gestrigen Schnees hat die Bremse brav ihren Dienst getan.
> 
> Customization ala Mr C C, sieht fast nach Edelstahlblech aus. Dachte beim Erfinder wars Alu,  kann aber getäuscht haben.   Superbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (1. Februar 2021)

Hallo

Heute ist es mal trocken und auch nicht mehr so matschig im Pott.































Glückauf


----------



## wtb_rider (1. Februar 2021)

Dieses weisse Zeug bringt ne Menge Möglichkeiten mit sich.... und wenn schon der Winterurlaub ausfällt....


----------



## Lorenzini (1. Februar 2021)

Kannste aber froh sein das du keine Drillinge oder Vierlinge hast. Wie mein Nachbar.


----------



## wtb_rider (1. Februar 2021)

ja, kann man wohl sagen...


----------



## Huelse (1. Februar 2021)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> ...und sieht genausogut wenn nicht besser aus.
> Hast du gekürzt für die suntour barcons ? Ich habs noch nicht gewagt.
> Täte aber bestimmt gut bei dem Rm-2 flair Flare in Kombi mit der Lenkerendschaltung 🧢🧢🧢





manuelschafer schrieb:


> Customization ala Mr C C, sieht fast nach Edelstahlblech aus. Dachte beim Erfinder wars Alu,  kann aber getäuscht haben.   Superbe


 
Der Lenker ist stark gekürzt, mach ich immer bei Barcon's.
Der "Kotflügel" ist aus 2mm Alublech angefertigt.


----------



## msony (4. Februar 2021)

Hallo
Heute mal anständiges Wetter zum Fahren.





Kappskolonie Bochum
















..und die Dornen haben auch wieder ihren Spass.






Gruss
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caemis (5. Februar 2021)

Familienausflug ...


----------



## synlos (5. Februar 2021)

caemis schrieb:


> Familienausflug ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1201710


Hach - immer diese Schaltwerk-losen Familien...


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (6. Februar 2021)

Schönes Nöll... 

Schönower Heide oder?


----------



## caemis (6. Februar 2021)

gegen-den-Strom schrieb:


> Schönes Nöll...
> 
> Schönower Heide oder?


Richtig... und danke.


----------



## Ketterechts (6. Februar 2021)

Endlich mal ne Regenpause 

Garnicht soweit von zuhause - bin ich auch schon ewig nicht vorbeigekommen. 





Und dieses Plätzchen kennen bei uns in der Gegend auch nur wenige


----------



## gaggo (6. Februar 2021)

Der angekündigte schöne Tag fiel in Obb. leider weitgehend aus   schei$$ Wetterdienst! Mir begegnete auf





1200 Meter Seehöhe eine Bikerin in kurz 🚴‍♂️ Ich hätte die Thermo-Schuhe wirklich brauchen können.......






Der Skitouren Geher wollte auf den Schinder oder den  Risserkogel. Für mich war hier Schluss.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (7. Februar 2021)

Nachdem in den letzten Wochen eher Langlaufen angesagt war hab ich heute mal die Wintergurke aktiviert um zu schauen ob die Beine schon völlig Brei sind   

Über vereiste Strassen:





Ging es nach Muldenberg :









Grüße Franky​


----------



## Horst Link (8. Februar 2021)

Heute Megatour. Hatte eher was von Polar Expedition aber hey: wir sind ohne Erfrierungen zurück.


----------



## msony (9. Februar 2021)

Hallo

Sonne satt bei -5 Grad im Pott.

















Dennoch anstrengend zu Fahren bei dem Eis unter der Schneedecke.

Gruss
Markus


----------



## Spezi66 (9. Februar 2021)

msony schrieb:


> Dennoch anstrengend zu Fahren bei dem Eis unter der Schneedecke.






Das hilft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (9. Februar 2021)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1204246
> Das hilft.


Mag sein Tom,aber für die 3 Tage die wir hier im Jahr Schnee haben,wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Spezi66 (9. Februar 2021)

Gemäß der n+1 Regel habe ich die Sparte reines Eis- und Schneerad geschaffen.
Klar, das Wetter hier ist nicht anders als bei Euch. Aber diesmal lohnt es sich.


----------



## Freefall79 (9. Februar 2021)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Gemäß der n+1 Regel habe ich die Sparte reines Eis- und Schneerad geschaffen.
> Klar, das Wetter hier ist nicht anders als bei Euch. Aber diesmal lohnt es sich.


Wie "schmal" ist denn der Ice Spiker? Gab's den mal in schlanker als 2.25"?


----------



## Spezi66 (9. Februar 2021)

Gibt es sogar noch in 2.1








						Ice Spiker Pro Performance 361 Spikes 26x2,10" Drahtreifen
					

Was sollte man zu Spikereifen wissen?      Kann man mit Spikes auch auf normaler Straße fahren?  Überhaupt kein Problem. Falls allerdings eher selten Schnee liegt und die Straße meistens frei ist, werden Dich die...




					www.bike-discount.de
				



Ist dann allerdings die Drahtversion


----------



## msony (9. Februar 2021)

Also ich meine ja schmale  Reifen fahren sich im Schnee besser.
Ich fahre zur Zeit 1,9er Ritchey´s.


----------



## Spezi66 (9. Februar 2021)

Marathon Winter Plus, der hat 1,75. Einen kann ich gegen Porto abgeben, falls jemand mag.


----------



## msony (9. Februar 2021)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Marathon Winter Plus, der hat 1,75. Einen kann ich gegen Porto abgeben, falls jemand mag.


die schraub ich mir aber nicht an das Rektek


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (9. Februar 2021)

Die 1,75er hab ich. Fahren sich auf Asphalt völlig hölzern. Aber im Schnee, Eis, oder wenn in der Übergangszeit Rauhreif auf den Strassen ist eine Macht. 
Im Winter fahre ich aber nur mit der Gurke. Das Salz ist abartig aggressiv...


----------



## Spezi66 (9. Februar 2021)

.....und die machen einen Höllenlärm auf Asphalt, der Ice Spiker nochmal mehr als der Marathon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (9. Februar 2021)

....und ich teste Morgen das mal im Schnee.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (9. Februar 2021)

Das kannste im Schnee vergessen, vor allem wenn Eis drunter ist  Gerade für Eure Großstadt Bedingungen (wenig Schnee, aber doch Glatteis, überfrorene Wege...) sind Spikes wirklich die Lösung. Die Reifen fahren sich nicht gerade fluffig, sind sackschwer - geben aber wirklich extrem Sicherheit. Ich hab das auch erst diesen Winter getestet, und mich geärgert warum nicht schon früher.


----------



## msony (9. Februar 2021)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Das kannste im Schnee vergessen, vor allem wenn Eis drunter ist  Gerade für Eure Großstadt Bedingungen (wenig Schnee, aber doch Glatteis, überfrorene Wege...) sind Spikes wirklich die Lösung. Die Reifen fahren sich nicht gerade fluffig, sind sackschwer - geben aber wirklich extrem Sicherheit. Ich hab das auch erst diesen Winter getestet, und mich geärgert warum nicht schon früher.


ich werde berichten Frank


----------



## tomasius (10. Februar 2021)

Kleine Runde mit Ballast durch die westfälischen Vor-Vor-Voralpen. 










Tom


----------



## Nightstorm (11. Februar 2021)

Sieht ja fast ein bisschen wie der kleine Bruder vom Biancograt aus.....


----------



## Freefall79 (11. Februar 2021)

msony schrieb:


> ....und ich teste Morgen das mal im Schnee.



Falsches Rad, eh klar, aber Schnee mit ein bißchen Eis drunter geht schon damit (35mm Breite):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (11. Februar 2021)

Freefall79 schrieb:


> Falsches Rad, eh klar, aber Schnee mit ein bißchen Eis drunter geht schon damit (35mm Breite):


(33mm breit)


----------



## msony (11. Februar 2021)

Hallo
Mal eine Runde um´s Dorf mit dem Trekkingrad.













Gruss
Markus


----------



## Ketterechts (11. Februar 2021)

Heute die Sonne genutzt - mit ca 100mm Reifenbreite


----------



## miles2014 (12. Februar 2021)

Kaiserwetter- hier am Rande des Oberbergischen. 
Bei 3 Touren in 3 Tagen nur einmal auf den Hintern gelegt


----------



## Lorenzini (12. Februar 2021)

im Sommer bestimmt traumhaft. Tolle Aussicht u. Radwege.

...im Winter aber auch.


----------



## Nightstorm (12. Februar 2021)

Sonne satt im Bergischen Land.

Aber nach ca. 90 Minuten war es den Fingern und Füßen genug....





Kleine Kunstwerke am Wegesrand..









Eisphaltiert, ob das gut geht?





Mein Bauchgefühl trügte nicht. Zum Glück nicht probiert. Alleine die Fotoaktion war mehr als rutschig.





Zum Abschluss nochmal schöner Himmel und Blick.





Und der obligatorische Blick auf die Domstadt.





Tom


----------



## yo_felix (12. Februar 2021)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Sonne satt im Bergischen Land.
> 
> Aber nach ca. 90 Minuten war es den Fingern und Füßen genug....
> 
> ...


Seltsam, diese Wolkenformation gab es heute wohl an verschiedenen Stellen in D? Hier der Blick auf den Feldberg/Taunus (Windig ohne Ende, es war die richtige Entscheidung zu laufen)


----------



## Koe (12. Februar 2021)

Hi,

letzte Woche Sonntag war es schön matschig.

Schönes Wochenende.


Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Nightstorm (12. Februar 2021)

Dat jute Rad.....


----------



## Ketterechts (12. Februar 2021)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Dat jute Rad.....


Denn zum Fahren sind sie da .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm (13. Februar 2021)

Das auf jeden Fall....mach ich ja auch.

Aber bei der Pampe wäre es mir bei dem Schmuckstück sehr schwer gefallen....


----------



## yo_felix (13. Februar 2021)

Ach was, bisschen Fango hält jung!




(das Foto ist auch von letzter Woche- diese Woche mit all dem Salz fahre ich nicht)


----------



## Ketterechts (13. Februar 2021)

Bei uns ist noch alles schön verschneit und nach fast ner Woche mit 2 stelligen Minusgraden in der Nacht , bleibt das Rad schön sauber auf der Tour  - dafür hatte ich heute Premiere - mein erster Kettenriss in diesem Jahrtausend 











Garnicht so einfach bei den Temperaturen die Kette wieder fit zu machen,  aber nach 10 Minuten ging es weiter


----------



## Koe (13. Februar 2021)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Das auf jeden Fall....mach ich ja auch.
> 
> Aber bei der Pampe wäre es mir bei dem Schmuckstück sehr schwer gefallen....


Ich hatte es auch nicht ganz so matschig erwartet. 

Das schöne ist, 2 Gießkannen drüber und das Teil ist wieder sauber und um Lack muss ich mir ja keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## expresso'93 (14. Februar 2021)




----------



## thomasg2466 (14. Februar 2021)




----------



## aspreti (14. Februar 2021)

yo_felix schrieb:


> Seltsam, diese Wolkenformation gab es heute wohl an verschiedenen Stellen in D? Hier der Blick auf den Feldberg/Taunus (Windig ohne Ende, es war die richtige Entscheidung zu laufen)
> Anhang anzeigen 1206305


Ganz klar Chemtrails, die 3. Welle. Frag mal Attila Hildmann, der wusste das schon vor Monaten. Duck und weg.


----------



## aspreti (14. Februar 2021)

Die Sonne scheint wieder über Bayern, die Grenzen sind dicht, kontaktloses Biken noch möglich. Da Tiroler ausgesperrt sind, kann ich beruhigt in Richtung Süden aufbrechen.
Draussen -9°, falls es interessiert, hier mal kurz mein Gear: Lange Radlhose von Endura, Odlo langes Merino-Hemd, Gore-Jacke drüber, Castelli Merino-Socken (danke, mein Schatz), Fizik Winterschuhe, Odlo Merino Liner, Mammut Fäustlinge, Mütze, Buff Merino Halstuch, fertig.






Der Isar-Trail schön verschneit, es sind schon einige unterwegs wie zu sehen ist. Bis Pullach keine Eisplatten, danach stellenweise glatt.






Aber scho schee der Schnee.






Auch in Grünwald Sonnenschein.






Im Sommer ist es hier belebter.






Mein Beitrag zur Bontrager-Galerie.






Das liebe ich an meiner Heimat, das Vertrauen in die göttliche Bestimmung. Marterl findet man an unterschiedlichsten Orten, das hing mitten im Wald zwischen Schäftlarn und Neufarn. Diese Malerei, wenn ich das mal im Leistungskurs Kunst hinbekommen hätte.






Nein, wir befinden uns nicht auf einem Kreuzweg, sondern es ist ein etwas verschlungener MTB-Kurs im Süden München.






Denk Euch den Kran und die Sensorflecken weg und es ist schön.






Beitrag der Linde AG zu Söders *"Bavaria One Programm"*. So verwandelt sich die S-Bahn Station Höllriegelskreuth in Weltraum-Bahnhof. Von der S-Bahn zum Spacecruiser, das sind technologische Quantensprünge, da kann Brandenburg mit Elon einpacken. 






Manche von Euch werden sich wundern, ja auch das geht in Bayern!

Alex


----------



## Huelse (15. Februar 2021)

Samstag bei uns in der Heide.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funny1978 (15. Februar 2021)

yo_felix schrieb:


> Ach was, bisschen Fango hält jung!
> Anhang anzeigen 1206693
> (das Foto ist auch von letzter Woche- diese Woche mit all dem Salz fahre ich nicht)


geiles Teil!!!


----------



## funny1978 (16. Februar 2021)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Bei uns ist noch alles schön verschneit und nach fast ner Woche mit 2 stelligen Minusgraden in der Nacht , bleibt das Rad schön sauber auf der Tour  - dafür hatte ich heute Premiere - mein erster Kettenriss in diesem Jahrtausend
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1207175
> Anhang anzeigen 1207177
> ...


da passt dein Name aber nicht dazu , obwohl so umgedreht passt es wieder


----------



## manuelschafer (16. Februar 2021)

dafür passt der gesamte Sattel in die Spur vom Nate^^


----------



## Stahlpabst (17. Februar 2021)

yo_felix schrieb:


> Ach was, bisschen Fango hält jung!
> Anhang anzeigen 1206693
> (das Foto ist auch von letzter Woche- diese Woche mit all dem Salz fahre ich nicht)


Was für eine Gabel ist das?


----------



## yo_felix (17. Februar 2021)

Stahlpabst schrieb:


> Was für eine Gabel ist das?


Das ist eine Spinner, die originale Gabel zum Rahmen konnte ich leider nicht erwerben.


----------



## thomasg2466 (17. Februar 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (18. Februar 2021)

Heute vor der Arbeit den kinderfreien Vormittag genutzt




Sieht zwar bissl nach Yeti meets Biber aus , ist aber nur Treibholz  - weiter oben am Bach hat es aber zwei grosse Biber Dämme 





Tja und dann doch noch - Yeti meets Biber(arbeit)


----------



## msony (18. Februar 2021)

Der Schnee ist weg und schon ist alles wieder trist im Pott.









Gruss
Markus


----------



## Fischland (18. Februar 2021)

msony schrieb:


> Der Schnee ist weg und schon ist alles wieder trist im Pott.


...kann man aber von den Bildmotiven nicht sagen ! (viel besser als das schnöde weiss)


----------



## Fredson85 (18. Februar 2021)

Mei, was soll ich sagen... matschig war's halt. Aber immerhin bleibt's wieder lang genug hell für ne schnelle Feierabendrunde.


----------



## Lorenzini (18. Februar 2021)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Sieht zwar bissl nach Yeti meets Biber aus , ist aber nur Treibholz  - weiter oben am Bach hat es aber zwei grosse Biber Dämme
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1210199
> 
> ...........da kann man als Gebissträger nur neidisch sein


gruß Volkmar.


----------



## Freefall79 (18. Februar 2021)

Lorenzini schrieb:


> ...........da kann man als Gebissträger nur neidisch sein
> 
> gruß Volkmar.



Na? Nicht frühzeitig zu Dentagard gewechselt?


----------



## ole-botze (18. Februar 2021)

msony schrieb:


> Der Schnee ist weg und schon ist alles wieder trist im Pott.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erste Ausfahrt mit Powerlite? Schaut mega aus! Schönes Ding...


----------



## msony (18. Februar 2021)

ole-botze schrieb:


> Erste Ausfahrt mit Powerlite? Schaut mega aus! Schönes Ding...


Jupp,Gabelkrone ist eben angekommen und wurde sofort verbaut.
Nu ist der komplette Syncros Krempel dran.


----------



## synlos (18. Februar 2021)

msony schrieb:


> Der Schnee ist weg und schon ist alles wieder trist im Pott.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scheint zu passen...


----------



## msony (18. Februar 2021)

synlos schrieb:


> Scheint zu passen...


Hat super gepasst Tom,vielen Dank nochmal.
Hat richtig Bock gemacht mit dem Eimer heute zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (20. Februar 2021)

Die Ski sind erstmal abgeparkt   











​


----------



## asco1 (20. Februar 2021)

Heute kam die Sonne übern Berg, da dürfte das "Chwanzus Longus" mal wieder raus.


----------



## Ianus (20. Februar 2021)

Fast 20°C im Plus und mit T-Shirt und kurzer Hose...





Vor einer Woche waren es bei gleicher Maßzahl noch ein Minusvorzeichen....


----------



## Spezi66 (21. Februar 2021)

Schön, mal wieder ohne Winterklammotten unterwegs zu sein.


----------



## Ketterechts (21. Februar 2021)

Kurze Ärmel und kurze Hose  - Hammer Wetter


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (21. Februar 2021)

Die erste Runde dieses Jahr.


----------



## expresso'93 (21. Februar 2021)




----------



## Steff2250 (21. Februar 2021)

Geniales Wetter.
Gut das man Klamotten ausziehen kann.
Ich war heut mal....  Brötchen holen





 Die Ware der Begierde 

 

Schöne Woche Euch


----------



## Mig70 (21. Februar 2021)

Total langweilig, alle posten Bilder von Sonne und Schnee. Ok, ich mache mit...

Like a Bridge over troubled Highways,



Ich halte hier immer gerne für ein Bild an. Auf der Brücke hat schon meine Mutter als Kind gesessen und Autos gezählt. Kurz nach dem Krieg. Das hat sie irgendwann mal ihrem Enkel erzählt. Ihr Sohn kannte die Geschichte schon😉. Heute wieder eine spannende Alternative zum geschlossenen Kino, oder zu "ich schaue der Wäsche in der Maschine zu".



Weiter Richtung Hardtmühle und auf den Homberg rauf. Dort...



...lag sogar noch etwas Schnee. Zähes Zeug da oben!
Oben, auf der Kuppe kurz in der Sonne gesessen. Auf der Bank da hinten.




Dann zurück, eine letzte Steigung auf der ich Junior bat mich mal zu fotografieren. Als Beweisfoto für "kurze Hose, kurzes Trikot", Wobei ich ehrlicher Weise sagen muss, dass ich das lange Oberteil einige Zeit an hatte. Bergab war es noch frisch.
Wie dem auch sei, Junior hatte dadurch eine kurze Pause. Die hatte er sich verdient und auch nötig.




Gestern Youngtimer, heute Oldie. Läuft!✌️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasg2466 (21. Februar 2021)

Angrillen!


----------



## Mathes66 (21. Februar 2021)

Traumwelt


----------



## msony (22. Februar 2021)

Horster_Schwabe schrieb:


> Die erste Runde dieses Jahr.Anhang anzeigen 1212808Anhang anzeigen 1212806Anhang anzeigen 1212807Anhang anzeigen 1212807Anhang anzeigen 1212810


Hugo Markus?


----------



## msony (22. Februar 2021)

Heute durch die Wildnis.



































Gruss
Markus


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (22. Februar 2021)

msony schrieb:


> Hugo Markus?



yep, wir wollten eigentlich noch auf die Halde, aber die Menschenmassen waren abschreckend


----------



## msony (22. Februar 2021)

Horster_Schwabe schrieb:


> yep, wir wollten eigentlich noch auf die Halde, aber die Menschenmassen waren abschreckend


Sonntags fahre ich grundsätzlich kein Fahrrad mehr,der Ruhpott Tourismus nimmt erschreckende Formen an.
Heute war alle wieder entspannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm (22. Februar 2021)

msony schrieb:


> Heute durch die Wildnis



Mal wieder sehr interessante Führung mit dem Markus.....

Von "Befahren" des Fabrikdaches steht da ja nix...woll? 

Du solltest echt mal drüber nachdenken, einen Führer zu veröffentlichen (also einen in Papier meine ich....bevor hier gleich das Signalhorn des Verfassungsschutzes losgehen sollte)....


----------



## msony (22. Februar 2021)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Mal wieder sehr interessante Führung mit dem Markus.....
> 
> Von "Befahren" des Fabrikdaches steht da ja nix...woll?
> 
> Du solltest echt mal drüber nachdenken, einen Führer zu veröffentlichen (also einen in Papier meine ich....bevor hier gleich das Signalhorn des Verfassungsschutzes losgehen sollte)....


Reise Führer ist so ne Sache,da viele Sachen nicht legal sind und es auch schon öfter mal richtig Ärger gab.
Alles mit Vorsicht zu geniesen,aber das ist halt der Kick dabei


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (22. Februar 2021)

msony schrieb:


> Sonntags fahre ich grundsätzlich kein Fahrrad mehr,der Ruhpott Tourismus nimmt erschreckende Formen an.
> Heute war alle wieder entspannt.



ich muss mal mit meinen Kunden reden: "Hömma, künftig nur noch am WE anrufen"


----------



## ArSt (22. Februar 2021)

msony schrieb:


> Sonntags fahre ich grundsätzlich kein Fahrrad mehr,der Ruhpott Tourismus nimmt erschreckende Formen an.


Ist bei uns genauso wenn's Wetter passt.
Gestern bin ich auch nicht gefahren, aber am Samstag musste es einfach sein, weil es zum ersten Mal für heuer war. 
Mit dem Youngtimer erkunden wie die Schneelage ist:



Auf ca. 950m über Null war Schluss.
Und heute dann den 33 Jahre alten Klassiker rausgezogen und ein Runde ganz ohne E-Bike-Begleitung getätigt:



Tatsächlich ist man bei mir hier ohne Elektromotor schon ein echter Exot!
Hier oben in der Mitte, unterhalb des beschneiten Gipfels, ist das für heute geplante Ziel:




Über das ganz oben gezeigte Schneefeld in der Kurve wurde diesmal in Crossermanier hinübergetragen:



War ja eh schon wieder ein paar Meter kleiner.
Zwei getragene Kehren weiter und 1140m ü.0 machte es keinen Sinn mehr:




Also wieder zurück das ganze:




Liebe Grüße und bleibt gesund,
Armin.


----------



## miles2014 (22. Februar 2021)

Mensch Armin,
Deine Bilder machen mich wehmütig- dauert bei mir bis ich wieder in die Alpen fahre- der erste Nachwuchs kommt in den nächsten Tagen...

Dafür schöne Mittelgebirgsrunden bei herrlichem Wetter gemacht... Blick auf das Siegtal:


----------



## ArSt (22. Februar 2021)

Ach Kevin, bitte genieße diese kurze Zeit (die kleinen werden sooo schnell groß!) und hilf der Mutter wo immer es geht. Dieses Glück sind die Alpen nicht wert!


----------



## KUBIKUS (22. Februar 2021)

ArSt schrieb:


> Ach Kevin, bitte genieße diese kurze Zeit (die kleinen werden sooo schnell groß!) und hilf der Mutter wo immer es geht. Dieses Glück sind die Alpen nicht wert!


Und die Alpen laufen nicht weg.  Eine schöne Zeit, Kevin und trotzdem hin und wieder eine schöne Fahrt.


----------



## Mig70 (22. Februar 2021)

miles2014 schrieb:


> Deine Bilder machen mich wehmütig- dauert bei mir bis ich wieder in die Alpen fahre- der erste Nachwuchs kommt in den nächsten Tagen...


Die Zeit die dann beginnt ist unendlich kostbar. Meiner ist jetzt zwölf und ich denke noch an die ersten Touren zurück. Damals fuhr er noch nicht selber...:



Jeder gemeinsame Moment ist ein Geschenk. Manchmal erst hinterher😉😁.

Gruß,
Mig


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (22. Februar 2021)

Eigentlich jedes Wochenende    





Grüße Franky ​


----------



## Ketterechts (23. Februar 2021)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Eigentlich jedes Wochenende
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist so ein genialer Anhänger .
Das war die beste Zeit um gemeinsam mit den Kindetn biken zu gehen und man braucht sich fast nicht einschränken,  was die Streckenauswahl angeht und auch Touren von 2-3 Stunden waren mit ausreichend Spielplatz Pausen kein Problem.
Eine der wenigen Anschaffungen , die zu 100% ihr Geld wert war .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (23. Februar 2021)

Genau so ist es. Auch lange Touren sind völlig problemlos wenn es den Kindern gefällt. Ich hab da wirklich Glück, muss nur fragen ob wir Biken gehen wollen und schon stürmt der Kleine mit Teddy zum Anhänger. Bei seiner grossen Schwester war es genau so. 





Im Herbst/Winter/Frühjahr kommt ein schöner, dick gefütterter Schlafsack, mit Öffnungen für den Gurt, auf den Sitz. Dazu warmen Tee und was zu Schnappern.​


----------



## msony (23. Februar 2021)

Hallo
Heute ging es nach Wanne Eickel und dann durch das Naturschutzgebiet Emscherbruch.





















Gruss
Markus


----------



## synlos (23. Februar 2021)

msony schrieb:


> Hallo
> Heute ging es nach Wanne Eickel und dann durch das Naturschutzgebiet Emscherbruch.
> 
> 
> ...


Echt nicht schlecht der Hobel! Sieht ja voll nach Werbung aus. ;D


----------



## msony (24. Februar 2021)

Das Wetter ist ja ganz nett soweit.













Gruss
Markus


----------



## ArSt (24. Februar 2021)

msony schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist ja ganz nett soweit.


Bei mir auch. 
Anderes Ziel, anderes Ratt:










Ich weiß, gehört hier nicht rein. 
Mit der Ausstattung ist es aber eher "klassik" und damit heute eigentlich für die meisten unfahrbar. 
Mir passt das so. 
Beste Grüße,
Armin.


----------



## miles2014 (24. Februar 2021)

Weiterhin bestes Wetter, 
Vielen Herzlichen Dank für eure Anteilnahme, ich bin schon schwer gespannt. 
@SYN-CROSSIS 
Sag mal was ist das für ein verschärfter Anhänger?


----------



## KUBIKUS (24. Februar 2021)

Bei uns ist noch viel zu viel Matsch und teilweise Schnee mit Eis, daher mag ich dies keinem der Klassiker antun. Deshalb derzeit mit einem anderen Fahrrad unterwegs, hier im Fichtelgebirge. 












Vielleicht zu deutlicher Unterschied zu Armin seinem schönen Scott Hardtail.
Bleibt gesund!


----------



## Mig70 (24. Februar 2021)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> keinem der Klassiker antun


Ein Brompton ist in Falterkreisen durchaus ein Klassiker  . Schick und praktisch.

Gruß Mig


----------



## KUBIKUS (24. Februar 2021)

Mig70 schrieb:


> Ein Brompton ist in Falterkreisen durchaus ein Klassiker  . Schick und praktisch.
> 
> Gruß Mig


Das stimmt allerdings!  Gefällt mir deshalb insbesondere, dass die jährlichen Sprünge nur minimale Veränderungen bringen, es bleibt also ein solides Konzept.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KUBIKUS (24. Februar 2021)

miles2014 schrieb:


> Weiterhin bestes Wetter,
> Vielen Herzlichen Dank für eure Anteilnahme, ich bin schon schwer gespannt.
> @SYN-CROSSIS
> Sag mal was ist das für ein verschärfter Anhänger?
> Anhang anzeigen 1215068



Diese schöne Gegend steht bei mir noch auf der Agenda. War im Umland von Köln erst im Sommer, leider ohne Bike dabei.


----------



## ArSt (24. Februar 2021)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Vielleicht zu deutlicher Unterschied zu Armin seinem schönen Scott Hardtail.


Egal, Hauptsache es macht Spaß.


----------



## miles2014 (24. Februar 2021)

Gerne Bescheid geben, für eine Schnelle Runde in Westerwald oder Oberbergischem bin ich immer zu haben.


----------



## KUBIKUS (24. Februar 2021)

miles2014 schrieb:


> Gerne Bescheid geben, für eine Schnelle Runde in Westerwald oder Oberbergischem bin ich immer zu haben.


Ebenfalls sehr gerne. Ich versuche dann dran zu denken bzw. mich an diesen Beitrag zu erinnern.


----------



## Nightstorm (25. Februar 2021)

miles2014 schrieb:


> Weiterhin bestes Wetter,



Wo bist Du denn da genau unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (25. Februar 2021)

@miles2014 , das ist ein Toutterrain Singletrailer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuelschafer (25. Februar 2021)

Steff2250 schrieb:


> Geniales Wetter.
> Gut das man Klamotten ausziehen kann.
> Ich war heut mal....  Brötchen holenAnhang anzeigen 1212861Anhang anzeigen 1212863Anhang anzeigen 1212868 Die Ware der Begierde Anhang anzeigen 1212872
> 
> Schöne Woche Euch


Sweet,
Sag mal merkst Du den Booster an der P2 positiv?
(Achtung gemeint ist die Bremse nicht der TurboladerKorb)


----------



## miles2014 (25. Februar 2021)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Wo bist Du denn da genau unterwegs gewesen?


Foto ist auf dem Höhenzug zwischen Sieg und Bröltal. 
Meistens im Raum Waldbröl, Windeck, Richtung Westerwald auch gern nach Richtung  Altenkirchen


----------



## Nightstorm (25. Februar 2021)

Ok...das ist doch was weiter wech von mir...


----------



## msony (25. Februar 2021)

Ich hab heute nochmals das schöne Wetter augenutzt.









Gruss
Markus


----------



## Steff2250 (25. Februar 2021)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> Sweet,
> Sag mal merkst Du den Booster an der P2 positiv?
> (Achtung gemeint ist die Bremse nicht der TurboladerKorb)


Ich bestätige das mal, mit positiv .
Muss aber dazu sagen bin erst 40 Km mit der P2 gefahren.
Das Bike ist erst seit letztem We fahrbereit.
Der Bremshebel fühlt sich einfach knackiger beim durchziehen an
wie die ganze Bremse ......

 Den direkten Vergleich ( mit/ohne )hab ich nur bei meinem roten Cannondale und der ist 
Bin auch Froh das ich welche von Tektro gefunden hab, die passen irgend wie.....
Ja und das Weidenkörbchen wird auch noch getauscht


----------



## ArSt (26. Februar 2021)

Ich finds ja immer wieder toll, was für Aufnahmen der @msony aus dem Pott hier ablegt. Industriedenkmäler, unterbrochen von grünem Dschungel, gibt es bei mir hier einfach nicht. Und da ja jeder die Berge bei mir hier kennt, hab' ich heute und gestern im Zuge zweier Spazierfahrten durch "Das Blaue Land" mal ganz andere Dinge aufgenommen als sonst üblich.
Wie gesagt, Industriedenkmäler gibts hier nicht, dafür haben sich ein paar Wenige mit ihren privaten Bauten fast schon Denkmäler gesetzt, die aus dem hier sonst üblichen Landhausstil herausragen.
Angefangen mit einem kleinen, aber umso netteren "Austragshäusl", welches eher dem Klischee entspricht wie wir es kennen:



Daneben, nicht fotografiert, ist natürlich ein größeres Bauernhaus und alles zusammen bildet den kleinen Weiler Obernach, irgendwo im Filz westlich vom Staffelsee. Übrigens ein gut bewaldeter Bereich in dem man sich auch gut verirren kann.
Am höchsten Punkt dieser Gegend bei Kirnberg, kann man die Größe erahnen:



Ganz klein als blauer Streifen in der Bildmitte, der Staffelsee.
Auf dem Weg nach Uffing das Gut Harberg:








In Uffing haben sich ein paar "Großkopferte", mit offensichtlich guten Beziehungen in die genau richtigen Ämter, ausgetobt:



Boah, so viel Glas! Seit ein paar Wochen bin ich Rentner und um der Regierung nicht nur im Weg rum zu stehen, hab' ich gestern angefangen bei mir zuhause die Fenster zu putzen. Geht zäher als gedacht! Und dann sowas wie da oben! 

Dann vielleicht eher noch dieser Landhausstil:



Steht gerade leer, war vielleicht doch zuviel Arbeit mit der dauernden Bretterstreicherei?
Oder jenes:



Wobei auch hier wieder sehr viel Glas unter den Holzjalousien versteckt ist, ich glaub' fast, das Teil hat gar keine Mauern!
Man beachte das kleine Austragshäusl links im Bild:



Äh, ist keines: Arbeitszimmer mit Bibliothek und Zugspitzblick. 

Dafür ist es dann im Ortskern von Uffing umso schöner! Die Ach:










Das örtliche Infocenter ist zugangsfreundlich in der Hauptstraße gelegen:




Das war mal die hiesige Hauptschule:




Manche Wege in Uffing sind nicht unbedingt für SUV's gebaut:



Und auch nicht für Lenkerbreiten über 700mm! (Der Pacer hat 620mm)

Weiter nach Murnau:





In Murnau gibts echte Denkmäler, z.B. das Russenhaus:



Dieses Haus ist der Ursprung der "Blauen Reiter" und auf dieses Haus wird die Bezeichnung "Das Blaue Land" zurückgeführt. Kommt dem Tourismusverband heute natürlich entgegen, vor 100 Jahren war das aber noch ganz anders. Ein Schelm, wer bei der Bezeichnung "Russenhaus" schlechtes denkt!




Die Loisach:





Auf halben Weg zwischen Murnau und Ohlstadt ist der Weiler Weichs mit seinem "Dom":




Und das sind orschinol boarische Legehennen für die großen Bioeier aus dem Blauen Land:




Wie sagte schon immer einer unserer großen Lenker, der Dingens, äh, ach ja, ... Stoiber: "Think pig... äh big" 
Deshalb die großen Hennen, weil von nichts kommt nichts!
In diesem Sinne,
es grüßt Euch der Armin.


----------



## ArSt (26. Februar 2021)

Edit: Morgen Schneefall, Glättegefahr und -4°C. 
Glück gehabt!


----------



## Mig70 (27. Februar 2021)

_"War das Wetter heute..."_
Nein,  es war trüb und kalt und doof. Dennoch wollte ich kurz ins Dorf und eine Retoure weg bringen. mit dem Schei55wetter tauglichen 622er Oldie.



Soweit auch alles gut. Auf dem Weg fiel mir die alte Kinowerbung in der Obergasse auf. Beim Schwälmer Brunnen:



Und darauf hin überschlugen sich _in meinem Kopf_(?) die Ereignisse. Mir kam das alles bekannt, aber verändert vor! Beispiele? Bitte!
Hier ein Bild aus der Untergasse/Am Kreuz:



Und nun zum Vergleich ein Bild aus Cailsfelden:



Wie die Nachbarhäuser sich gleichen! Das Hauptgebäude im Bild muss irgendwie... Raumzeitloch... Black-Hole-Magic... was weiß denn ich!?!
Weiter, der sogenannte "Alsfelder" Marktplatz:



Der sieht aus wie -ja, war erschreckend es zu bemerken- in crAiLSFELDen:



Und dann fuhr ich noch mal zurück zum Haus aus dem ersten Bild. Und dort werden Besen verkauft. Besen! Wohl nicht zum fegen. Eher zum -ich sage es nur leise- _fliegen_!!!



Was geschieht hier?!?😲


----------



## ArSt (27. Februar 2021)

Mig70 schrieb:


> Was geschieht hier?!?


Wohl besser "was geschah hier?"
Ja mei, Dein Dorf wurde als Filmkulisse auserkohren. Mit leichten Nachbesserungen. 
Ah, Alsfeld! Bin ich mit dem Klein-Holgi 2014 auf dem Bahnradweg Hessen gar nicht weit weg von gewesen.


----------



## Mig70 (27. Februar 2021)

ArSt schrieb:


> Ja mei, Dein Dorf wurde als Filmkulisse auserkohren.


Hey! Alsfeld hat Stadtrechte seit kurz nach der Steinzeit.

Aber im Ernst, ich habe damals einen ganz tollen Menschen vom Team kennen gelernt, berufsbedingt. Die Chemie hat gestimmt und so habe ich damals mit Freundin und Sohn eine Privatführung am Set erhalten. Das war für die beiden Kinder total toll.
Und dann stellte ich irgendewann fest dass ein Teil der Umbauten, zB der "Besenladen", noch lange nach der Kinoaufführung da stand. Sollte Teil der Promo-Geschichte sein, wie mir die Rückfrage per mail ergab. Leider wurde das alles rückgebaut, bis auf das Schaufenster des Ladens. Mir sind damals im Kino die Augen raus gefallen, wie Alsfeld sich verändert hat. Und, ja, das ist Magie. Man(n) muss sie nur sehen, nur zulassen.
Und vielleicht wird ein zweiter Teil ja noch gedreht. Jedenfalls war das als Option im Gespräch, falls der Film einschlägt. Und das hat er ja, soviel ich mit bekommen habe.

magische Grüße,
Mig
PS: Ein Teil des Bahnradweg ist Teil meines Arbeitsweges, wenn ich mit dem Rad an die Arbeit (Schwalmstadt) fahre. Hatte hier auch mal Bilder aus Ziegenhain gepostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (27. Februar 2021)

Wir sind heute einmal um die Talsperre Eibenstock gefahren    





















Grüße Eddi und Franky​


----------



## ice (27. Februar 2021)

ArSt schrieb:


> Ah, Alsfeld! Bin ich mit dem Klein-Holgi 2014 auf dem Bahnradweg Hessen gar nicht weit weg von gewesen.


Ja, eure Tour durchs hessische ... daran erinnere ich mich auch noch gut 👍


----------



## ArSt (27. Februar 2021)

Ja Holger, ich erinnere mich noch wie Du bei der Erwähnung von Lauterbach "hier" geschriehen hast. 

Edit: Beschde Einkehr auf der Runde!


----------



## ArSt (27. Februar 2021)

Mig70 schrieb:


> Hey! Alsfeld hat Stadtrechte seit kurz nach der Steinzeit.


"Dorf" kam mir gleich beim Schreiben irgendwie falsch vor, ein Dorfkern sieht auch anders aus.
Du hattest ja geschrieben ...


Mig70 schrieb:


> Dennoch wollte ich kurz ins Dorf ...


Von daher ...


----------



## Mig70 (27. Februar 2021)

ArSt schrieb:


> Von daher ...


_ ohneWorte

_


----------



## KUBIKUS (27. Februar 2021)

ArSt schrieb:


> Ja Holger, ich erinnere mich noch wie Du bei der Erwähnung von Lauterbach "hier" geschriehen hast.
> 
> Edit: Beschde Einkehr auf der Runde!


Bist Du das?


----------



## ArSt (27. Februar 2021)

Ja, aber 7 Jahre jünger. 
Noch mehr von der Tour: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/198...fuer-viele-weitere-jahre.648367/post-12104640


----------



## KUBIKUS (27. Februar 2021)

ArSt schrieb:


> Ja, aber 7 Jahre jünger.
> Noch mehr von der Tour: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/198...fuer-viele-weitere-jahre.648367/post-12104640


Tolle Bilder und bestimmt eine tolle Tour.


----------



## Mig70 (28. Februar 2021)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Wir sind heute einmal um die Talsperre Eibenstock gefahren


Du bist ja gelber als die Post! Und es sieht schnell aus! Und mit dem Hänger könntest Du nebengewerblich...🤔😜

inspirierende Grüße,
Mig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (28. Februar 2021)




----------



## useless (28. Februar 2021)

Ich kann es nicht mehr sehen, hören oder lesen. Sogar auf der Trave....


----------



## Mig70 (28. Februar 2021)

useless schrieb:


> Ich kann es nicht mehr sehen, hören oder lesen.


Ja, es ist zum kotzen! Im Strahl!🤮

beipflichtende Grüße,
Mig


----------



## yo_felix (28. Februar 2021)

useless schrieb:


> Ich kann es nicht mehr sehen, hören oder lesen. Sogar auf der Trave....


Mal ne andere Perspektive: Wenigstens kannst Du an der Trave sein.

Ich sitz´ hier grade in Quarantäne und einer der Lichtblicke ist dieser Thread. Also, Glas halb voll, Kette rechts und viele Fotos machen. Insbesondere die letzten Beiträge, die sich fast wie ein kleine Reiseberichte lasen fand ich doch recht tröstlich! Noch 9 Tage dann bin ich auch wieder auf dem Sattel.


----------



## useless (28. Februar 2021)

yo_felix schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Perspektive: Wenigstens kannst Du an der Trave sein.
> 
> Ich sitz´ hier grade in Quarantäne und einer der Lichtblicke ist dieser Thread. Also, Glas halb voll, Kette rechts und viele Fotos machen. Insbesondere die letzten Beiträge, die sich fast wie ein kleine Reiseberichte lasen fand ich doch recht tröstlich! Noch 9 Tage dann bin ich auch wieder auf dem Sattel.


Hab den  vergessen. Kam gerade vorbei, ironischerweise auch noch aus London...natürlich war ich froh überhaupt unterwegs zu sein.


----------



## yo_felix (28. Februar 2021)

useless schrieb:


> Hab den  vergessen. Kam gerade vorbei, ironischerweise auch noch aus London...natürlich war ich froh überhaupt unterwegs zu sein.


Dann hatte ich Dich richtig verstanden  Es geht mir ja genauso, die ganze Situation hängt mir zum Hals raus, jetzt mehr denn je.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (28. Februar 2021)

Heute Sonne satt , aber der Wind hatte ne ganz eisige Note 













Schöne Tour über knapp 60 km  in ne Richtung in die ich sonst nie unterwegs bin,  werde ich aber in Zukunft öfters mal mit einbauen


----------



## Steff2250 (28. Februar 2021)

Wo habt Ihr die ganze Sonne her , ich musste fast mit Licht an fahren.....







 und das bei 2 Grad .......

Schöne Woche Euch


----------



## KUBIKUS (1. März 2021)

Heute pünktlich raus aus dem Büro und ab in die Natur, den Sonnenuntergang genießen. 







Bei wenig Licht ist die Handykamera schnell am Ende.


----------



## Staabi (2. März 2021)

Kurze Mittagsrunde mit meinem 1985er Muddy Fox "The Monarch" - das Rad hatte ich eigentlich lediglich als Teilespender wegen der Deer Head Parts für mein Mountain Klein gekauft und dann aber mit einigen Restteilen die ich hier noch hatte aufgebaut. Und was soll ich sagen, das Rad macht richtig Laune. Bonuspunkte gab es heute dafür das ich auf einigen Trails unterwegs war die ich vor 34 Jahren auf meinen ersten Mountainbike-Touren gefahren bin. Und dieses Gefühl von damals "wie geil, ich fahre mit dem Fahrrad durch den Wald" war auch ziemlich genauso wieder da


----------



## msony (2. März 2021)

Hallo
Heute eine schöne Tour bei schönsten Wetter durch Gelsenkirchen / Essen unternommen.










































Gruss
Markus


----------



## Fischland (2. März 2021)

...viele Bilder von dir haben einen morbiden Charme ( erinnern mich teilweise an unseren alten Osten )


----------



## Spezi66 (2. März 2021)

Heute unterwegs mit


----------



## Horst Link (2. März 2021)

msony schrieb:


> Hallo
> Heute eine schöne Tour bei schönsten Wetter durch Gelsenkirchen / E
> 
> 
> ...



 Die Gardinen


----------



## Splatter666 (3. März 2021)

...waren bestimmt mal weiß 🤢


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (3. März 2021)

msony schrieb:


> Hallo
> Heute eine schöne Tour bei schönsten Wetter durch Gelsenkirchen / Essen unternommen.
> 
> 
> ...



jaja, "Kunst"....über diesen Cellulitis-Kerl, der in die verkehrte Richtung guckt, ärger ich mich jedes Mal...



msony schrieb:


> Gruss
> Markus



haste was vom Trail-Neubau gesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (3. März 2021)

Horster_Schwabe schrieb:


> jaja, "Kunst"....über diesen Cellulitis-Kerl, der in die verkehrte Richtung guckt, ärger ich mich jedes Mal...
> 
> 
> 
> haste was vom Trail-Neubau gesehen?


ja,das waren ein paar Anlieger in den Kurven gebaut.


----------



## fiveelements (3. März 2021)

Heute war ich nach längerer Pause und einigen Umbauten mal wieder im Taunus.




Der Roßkopf- Gipfel hat sich sehr verändert. Früher war in Bildvelängerung von Süden her ein malerischer und uralter Wanderweg, den es nicht mehr gibt. Links und rechts läuft der arg geschundene Limes.




Auch an anderer Stelle am Limes wurde das Wegenetz reduziert. Nach rechts hinter dem Grenzstein ging früher ein Wanderweg, der Pfosten steht noch, ohne Hinweisschilder und ohne Weg. Die Schilder wurden nun im Bild hinten links montiert, dort ist aber keine Wegekreuzung.


----------



## wtb_rider (3. März 2021)

Gelsenkirchener Barok, dat is wat janz besonderes Junge!


----------



## expresso'93 (6. März 2021)




----------



## fiveelements (6. März 2021)

Tolle Fotos. Ist das am Glauberg, an der Glauburg?


----------



## expresso'93 (6. März 2021)

Ja, beim Keltenmuseum auf dem Glauberg


----------



## Horst Link (6. März 2021)

Kleine und gewohnt schnelle Runde mit  Master Mörx.


----------



## Ketterechts (6. März 2021)

Netter Trail


----------



## Mig70 (7. März 2021)

People try to put us down
Just because we get around
Things they do look awful c-c-cold
I hope I die before I get old
This is my generation
This is my generation, baby

The Who -Talking 'bout my generation​




kleine Fotofahrt, bevor das Kuwahara geht...🥺



Tschüß,
Mig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (7. März 2021)

Mist! 

Vor zwei Wochen:





Heute:


----------



## Ketterechts (7. März 2021)

Endlich sind die Trails mal Schnee und matschfrei , da darf das moderne Gerät auch mal wieder an die frische Luft  - mit Porcupines


----------



## useless (7. März 2021)

Heute bei nasskaltem Wetter neue Trails in den Wakenitzniederungen ausprobiert. Ein Abstandsproblem mit anderen gab es zweieinhalb Stunden nicht. Mutterseelenallein....






....und Gott sei Dank gab es noch die Möglichkeit des obligatorischen Baumstammbildes.


----------



## Nivolorenz (7. März 2021)

Escape from lockdown




Beste Grüße


----------



## manuelschafer (8. März 2021)

Kurzausflug,




















insgesamt kl. Update nach Bremshebelausrichten (jetzt sind Suntour compact dran)


----------



## Thias (8. März 2021)

Dein Pinnacle gefällt mir echt gut. So "Cunningham-Vibes"-mässig, irgendwie.
Was sind das für Reifen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuelschafer (8. März 2021)

Thias schrieb:


> Dein Pinnacle gefällt mir echt gut. So "Cunningham-Vibes"-mässig, irgendwie.
> Was sind das für Reifen?


Cannibal und Gr Control genauso wie Salsa Decals &Framebag leider nicht Cunningham Periodisch


----------



## msony (8. März 2021)

Hallo
Unterwegs zwischen Bochum und Hattingen,3Grad und nasskalt.





































Gruss
Markus


----------



## bugxx (8. März 2021)

...schönes Wetter heute..


----------



## useless (8. März 2021)

bugxx schrieb:


> ...schönes Wetter heute..


Sehr schöner Silberpfeil!


----------



## Ketterechts (9. März 2021)

useless schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Silberpfeil!





bugxx schrieb:


> ...schönes Wetter heute..


Ein 5000 R hängt bei mir auch gerade aufm Montageständer - leider mit festgegammelter Sattelstütze und ne Nummer kleiner


----------



## useless (10. März 2021)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Ein 5000 R hängt bei mir auch gerade aufm Montageständer - leider mit festgegammelter Sattelstütze und ne Nummer kleiner


Ich kenne mich bei Sunn überhaupt nicht aus. Aber ich habe immer ein Faible für die Franzosen. Und für Rahmen mit aussergewöhnlichen Rohrsätzen wie z.B. Exell o.ä.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (10. März 2021)

Winterpokal läuft ja noch, ab zur Arbeit ​




Grüße Franky


----------



## gaggo (13. März 2021)

Im Tal war es heute recht schön





Ginster blüht mancherorts bereits





Weiter oben sind uns ca. 1 Meter Neuschnee versprochen 😇

Dann muss i🎿wachsen morgen......






🚴🎿🚴🤔


----------



## Stadtkind (13. März 2021)

Dann will ich auch mal wieder. Man beachte die 3 Enten.


----------



## useless (14. März 2021)

Nach drei Tagen mit Regen, Hagel und Sturm riss heute der Himmel auf. Und in Erwartung von Extremspaziergängern mit Kindern (die wissen schon was sie dürfen) und Hunden  (das macht er sonst nie!) im Wald bin ich den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes gefahren und mit dem Winterrenner durch norddeutsche Alleen mit extrem weitem Himmel. 



Gefühlt kamen die 9 Windstärken aber immer von vorne. Also immer...Hat sich aber gelohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiveelements (14. März 2021)

Interessant. Aus weitgehend den gleichen Gründen fahr ich im Moment auch hauptsächlich auf der Strasse.


----------



## Ketterechts (16. März 2021)

Nachdem das Wochenende ziemlich verregneten war,  hab ich Heute mal den letzten Neuzugang ausgeführt 













Das grau des Rahmens hat herrlich mit dem Himmel korrespondiert - das gute Stück hat mächtig Patina,  aber ich brauchte was standesgemäßes für die Reifen


----------



## Ketterechts (18. März 2021)

Non Classik , dafür matschig 






Und so sah es in die entgegengesetzte Richtung aus 





Nur ne kurze Runde - für mehr reicht es nicht vor der Arbeit


----------



## Lorenzini (19. März 2021)

Yes. In Frankfurt/M gibts paar schöne Sachen.


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (19. März 2021)

Lorenzini schrieb:


> Yes. In Frankfurt/M gibts paar schöne Sachen.
> Anhang anzeigen 1231245


schöne Autos waren das. Heute ist  im ehemaligen Firmensitz übrigens das örtliche Impfzentrum untergebracht...


----------



## Lorenzini (19. März 2021)

Dann ist ja alles bestens.


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (19. März 2021)

Lorenzini schrieb:


> Dann ist ja alles bestens.


Ich muss mich korrigieren, Wiesmann gibts noch. Zumindest die Marke. Anscheinend läuft es aber unter dem neuen Besitzer so „gut“, dass man im Gekko noch genug Platz für das Impfzentrum hat.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (19. März 2021)




----------



## kalihalde (20. März 2021)

Horster_Schwabe schrieb:


> Ich muss mich korrigieren, Wiesmann gibts noch. Zumindest die Marke. Anscheinend läuft es aber unter dem neuen Besitzer so „gut“, dass man im Gekko noch genug Platz für das Impfzentrum hat.


Mein Wiesmann hat nur zwei Räder .







Heute durfte mein Wiesmann nach dem Aufbau zum ersten Mal raus.

Einen schönen Tag wünscht (dauergrinsend)
kalihalde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (21. März 2021)

Heute mal andersrum. 
Frühstück bei der Schwiegermutter (und unseren Großen wieder mitnehmen) und dann mim Radl heim .





Minneburg 





Und unterwegs mitten im Wald 





Wetter war ziemlich bescheiden - 3° und bissl Schneeregen  - aber Hauptsache aufs Rad und den Kopf frei kriegen  - da hilft der kalte Gegenwind ganz gut


----------



## useless (21. März 2021)

Auf meiner Expedition eine Mountystrecke zwischen Bad Oldesloe und Lübeck zu finden bin ich mitten im Nirgendwo auf einen "Steinsammelplatz" getroffen. Das Rock Lobster musste rauf wie ein kleines Kind. Konnte nix machen


----------



## Thomas Sommer (21. März 2021)




----------



## Radiance (22. März 2021)

Abendlicher Ausflug mit dem Junior ....


----------



## msony (23. März 2021)

Ein Hauch von Frühling heute.













Glückauf.


----------



## Horst Link (24. März 2021)

So macht Distanzunterricht Spaß. Nix ausdrucken. Keine Fragen. Einfach fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gaggo (26. März 2021)

Nach dem Passieren des schattigen Waldes wurde es in jeder Beziehung angenehmer 





Schon bald bot sich der Ausblick auf die Ausläufer des Karwendelgebirges 





Vor allem konnte ich es noch mal so richtig rollen lassen, bevor es morgen leider nicht schön wird. 🚴🏂🚵


----------



## Thomas Sommer (26. März 2021)




----------



## Nightstorm (27. März 2021)

Nach langem hin und her fiel die Entscheidung gestern wieder auf mein Schlecht-Wetter-Attitude.

Temperaturen angenehm, Sonne lacht und Wind noch erträglich.

Und die Trails überraschend trocken (da hätte ich ja doch das MC2 testen können   





Keine akute Schußgefahr....der Hochsitz ist unbesetzt.





Weiter geht's... endlich mal wieder im dünnen zweiteiligem Beinkleid.





Wobei für steigende Körpertemperatur kann man auch anders sorgen.





Bei dem Blick wird mir eher warm ums Herz...





Hier läuft es mir eher kalt den Rücken runter....so schaut es hier fast nur noch aus.





Der Dom zu Altenberg.





Weiter Richtung Odenthal....





Wie glücklich doch 2 Stunden auf dem Classicer machen können.


----------



## mauricer (27. März 2021)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Einfach fahren.



@Horst Link wer hat der Kröte Gänge verpasst?


----------



## useless (28. März 2021)

In SH war's nasskalt mit viel Wind, wie halt immer. Trotzdem war es bei mir schön und Grün...








Es ging doch um heute Nachmittag oder? 
Und nein, ich werde keinen Aufbauthread daraus machen. Zumal einfach de- und montieren es nicht lohnt. Aber der Nachmittag war schön....


----------



## Ketterechts (28. März 2021)

Nachdem Gestern Arbeiten angesagt war , hab ich Heute mal das RM Altitude ausgeführt 













Und dann später noch schnell mit der Familie ne Runde gedreht


----------



## funny1978 (28. März 2021)

heute morgen geholt, einmal drüber geschaut.

fährt super


----------



## Nightstorm (29. März 2021)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Nachdem Gestern Arbeiten angesagt war , hab ich Heute mal das RM Altitude ausgeführt



Diese Öffnung hinter Deinem Rocky wäre eine perfekte Location für "ES"......


----------



## stephank1301 (29. März 2021)

In BW war es am Wochenende auch mal wieder schön.


----------



## msony (29. März 2021)

Moin
Angenehme 15 Grad aber starker Wind.









Gruss
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PEUGEOTfan (29. März 2021)

Da momentan nur ein Klassiker fahrbereit ist, und der auch noch viel zu klein für mich ist, musste eben die neue Cola-Büchse ran. Wenigstens der Lack hat was von damals.


----------



## Mig70 (29. März 2021)

Nachtrag von gestern. Das Wetter war zumindest warm. 11,x Grad. Also kurzentschlossen noch mal eine Testfahrt gemacht. Und festgestellt das es am Auerberg wohl eine Population Uhus gibt.



Größten Teils ging es über sinnfreie Waldautobahnen, von denen ich aber erst hinterher auf den Bildern gesehen habe, dass es eben sinnfreie Waldautobahnen waren.



Der Grund warum ich nix von nix mit bekam war eine Erfindung die eigentlich die nervige Navigation einfacher machen sollte...:



Neues Outdoor-Smarty mit Locus Pro als Naviäbb. Aaaaber, da das die erste wirkliche Testfahrt war habe ich mehr gestanden und geklickt, als ich eigentich gefahren bin. Letztlich hat mich das Ding aber doch zum Auerberg geführt.
Da ist die Kuppe:



Das letzte Stück ging es dann über vom Laub bedeckte Schneisen. Den Heimweg von dort an legte ich auf bekannten Wegen zurück und war nach knapp 23 km in ca 3(!) Stunden   wieder zurück. Aber immerhin, ich war unterwegs...

orientierte Grüße,
Mig


----------



## KUBIKUS (29. März 2021)

Nach reichlich Wintertagen, zeigt sich auch im Fichtelgebirge langsam der Frühling und bevor der Schnee zurückkehrt, darf mal der Leopard mit in die Natur.  Wir erkunden zusammen die teils noch unbekannte Gegend und sind immer wieder beeindruckt. 

Reichlich Sonnenschein...




An einem Steinbruch...








Nicht weit entfernt, bei den Wackelsteinen... 
Der rechte große Felsen/Stein lässt sich ins Wanken bringen.








Der besagte Felsen/Stein...




Nicht immer einfach durchzufahren aber irgendwie ging es schon...




Irgendwann zeigte sich der Blick zum Schneeberg und Ochsenkopf...




Der letzte lange Anstieg auf dieser Feierabend-Runde...




Der Turm Schönburgwarte auf dem Großen Kornberg...




Der ehemalige Aufklärungsturm der Bundeswehr (aus dem kalten Krieg?)...




Auf der Abfahrt, mit einem Blick gen Osten...




Zwar noch etwas Sonne und doch wurde es etwas kühler...




Fazit: Wie so oft, viel Freude in der Natur und doch etwas gemischte Gefühle, denn so gut bergtauglich im Fichtelgebirge ist der Leopard leider doch nicht.

Bleibt gesund!


----------



## Thomas Sommer (30. März 2021)

Sonne und 17° ...


----------



## Humdy (30. März 2021)

Frühling! Alles wird grün!


----------



## Thias (30. März 2021)

Frühling, alles wird grün - die Klein-fans tragen ihre Schätzchen in den Wald um Fotos zu machen 



(Sorry @Humdy, den konnte ich mir in Verbindung mit deinem Profilbild nicht verkneifen...)


----------



## Humdy (30. März 2021)

@Thias : Gut kombiniert, Mathias! Tatsächlich war es aber eine KLEINe Abendrunde.


----------



## Freefall79 (30. März 2021)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Nach reichlich Wintertagen, zeigt sich auch im Fichtelgebirge langsam der Frühling und bevor der Schnee zurückkehrt, darf mal der Leopard mit in die Natur.  Wir erkunden zusammen die teils noch unbekannte Gegend und sind immer wieder beeindruckt.
> 
> Reichlich Sonnenschein...
> Anhang anzeigen 1238813
> ...


Klasse Revier!


----------



## msony (30. März 2021)

Hallo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf96 (30. März 2021)

Heute mal das Wetter genutzt und eine Runde um den Geiseltalsee gedreht. Gleich mal ein paar Rennrädern das fürchten gelehrt 😎


----------



## synlos (30. März 2021)

Fährt.


----------



## miles2014 (31. März 2021)

Gutes Wetter in der Nutscheid, hier Mal der Blick auf meine persönliche Klimakatastrophe...


----------



## Staabi (31. März 2021)

Mein 1985er Muddy Fox The Monarch aka "Resteverwertung" (hatte das Rad eigentlich nur wegen der Deer Head XT gekauft die jetzt an meinem Mountain Klein verbaut ist) ist im Moment bei trockenen Wegen mein liebstes Gefährt für einen Lunchride. Das hat mehr was von Spazierengehen als von modernen Mountainbiking


----------



## Spezi66 (31. März 2021)

Nenn es doch Entschleunigungsrad.


----------



## Mig70 (31. März 2021)

Gestern früher als geplant von der Arbeit gekommen. Daheim einen Track auf BRouter zusammen geklickt und dann auf die Zeitmaschine gesetzt. Letztlich ging es mir primär um ein weiteres Einarbeiten mit LocusPro... Und das ging auch schon besser als letztes Mal.

Erst mal hoch zum Homberg.



Saulangweilige Forstwege. Ab und an mal eine Schneise. Hier isses halt nix mit Trails.




Von oben ein Blick grob Richtung Schwalmtal. Manchmal mag ich das Hügelland. Doch der hohe Vogelsberg wäre mir immer lieber. Trotz der Steigung. Aber Steigung formt den Charakter...

...und die Oberschenkel.

Dann runter in die Stadt und ich war um 18:02 am Buchladen. Schassbat! Durch den aufgerissenen Marktplatz kein Weg zum Fensterchen an dem die bestellten Bücher auch während den Knockdowns verkauft werden. Aaaaber da war noch Licht. Zaghaft geklopft und wirklich -eine der Inhaberinnen machte mir noch mal auf und gab mir mein Buch raus. Sollte jemand aus dem Alsfelder Umland kommen -das "Lesenswert" kann ich nur empfehlen. Barbara und Johanna und Team machen eine super Arbeit und führen eine Alsfelder Institution weiter, die Herr Bünnecke vor Urzeiten aufgebaut hat.




Noch 'was für 's Abendessen gekauft und dann ging 's über die Steinfirst heim.



Hinten, beim Aldi, sprach mich noch ein Mann auf das Rad an. "Cool Retro" wäre das. Ich erklärte ihm dann daß das Scotty mit Bj '95 echt alt wäre. Er hätte auch noch ein Stumpjumper von '91 oder so. Hm, bin nie auf ein neues Rad angesprochen worden 🤔.

Let's call it a day. 22km Schbass auf zwei Rädern. Mal eben so. Heute dann mit dem Renner heim von der Arbeit. Auch wieder 26km Schbass. So soll das.

Mig
PS: Das Smarty/Navi sieht schei55e auf dem Rad aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KUBIKUS (2. April 2021)

Ein weiterer frühlingshafter Tag im Fichtelgebirge. Dieses Mal war ich mit einem anderen Klassiker unterwegs. 

Entlang einer alten Eisenbahn-Strecke, hier am Haltepunkt Epprechtstein, wo früher Granitstein abgebaut wurde.












Ins südwestliche Fichtelgebirge fahrend, zeigte sich der Schneeberg und Ochsenkopf...




Weißenstädter See...








Auf dem Rückweg, erneut am Granitlabyrinth Epprechtstein vorbei...




Granitsteine für alle Welt...




Frohe Ostern!




In Richtung Förmitspeicher unterwegs...




Ein Blick zum Förmitzspeicher...




Die umliegende Natur...




Am Förmitspeicher...




Auf den letzten Kilometer der Tour zeigte sich wieder der Großer Kornberg - mein Hausberg, wo ich regelmäßig unterwegs bin...




Schöne Ostertage und bleibt gesund!


----------



## Rahbari (2. April 2021)

Gleich geht es los.


----------



## fiveelements (2. April 2021)

Heute, Karfreitag mit dem Dean im Taunus. Es war etwas bedeckt. Großer Feldberg war für alle Fahrzeuge komplett gesperrt, nur Radfahrer und wenige Wanderer.




Ausstattungsmäßig ist es nun wirklich fertig. In die Record OR passte ein halber Querzug aus der BR 730 Reihe von Shimano. Bremswirkung UND Dosierung überwältigend, aber hohe Übersetzung, also Laufräder sollten sehr gut zentriert und die Naben spielfrei sein.







Vorne nun 2,25er Nobby Nic mit 1,7 Bar und hinten Racing Ralph mit 2,1" (passt gerade noch gut rein) mit 1,9 Bar. Auch endgültig, erstmal.




Limes am Rosskopf


----------



## Nightstorm95 (3. April 2021)

Zeitnah zu Ostern radl ich immer zu einem ganz besonderen Ort, um dort inne zu halten.

Es ist der Platz des ...





... mächtigen Gorlebensteins !!!


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (3. April 2021)

Wegen sehr trüber Wettervorhersage habe ich die Probefahrt mit dem Titan- Wheeler kurzfristig vorgezogen. Mit dem Teil läßt es sich recht komfortabel und sau schnell dahinreiten. Leider gab die Synnlos Stütze dann 5km vor der Homebase ihren Geist auf und überraschte mit einem tollen Riss am Klemmkopf. Da muss was besseres her.


----------



## ArSt (3. April 2021)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> und überraschte mit einem tollen Riss am Klemmkopf


Eindeutig Nutzungsdauer überschritten, ist ganz normal  : https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/riss-syncos-sattelstuetze.822287/


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (3. April 2021)

ArSt schrieb:


> Eindeutig Nutzungsdauer überschritten, ist ganz normal  : https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/riss-syncos-sattelstuetze.822287/


Man(n) weiß sich ja in solchen Fällen zu helfen:









Wenn sie will, darf sie nun weitere 30 Jahre halten. Immerhin schenkt sie mir nun Zeit, um was neues zu suchen. Und das ist bei einem Klemmmaß von 28.2 nicht sooooo einfach.


----------



## Thias (3. April 2021)

Hättest auch einen Ring über den Riss drübershrinken können. Evtl. aus Edelstahl, dann hätte das für immer gehalten. So wie es jetzt ist, ist das Alu dünner als "original", oder?


----------



## Mig70 (3. April 2021)

Jap, war auch mein Gedanke. "Warum, wenn er solche Möglichkeiten hat, warum schrumpft er nicht noch was drüber und vererbt die dann unsterbliche Stütze weiter?" Dennoch klasse wenn jemand solche Möglichkeiten hat und nutzt. Klasse!

Bewundernde Grüße,
Mig


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (3. April 2021)

Thias schrieb:


> Hättest auch einen Ring über den Riss drübershrinken können. Evtl. aus Edelstahl, dann hätte das für immer gehalten. So wie es jetzt ist, ist das Alu dünner als "original", oder?


Ja, dazu war aber jetzt auf die Schnelle keine Zeit. Das Alu ist nun ja nur minimal dünner, und wenn ich eine passende Stütze finde, tausche ich das Teil eh aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PEUGEOTfan (3. April 2021)

Mig70 schrieb:


> Jap, war auch mein Gedanke. "Warum, wenn er solche Möglichkeiten hat, warum schrumpft er nicht noch was drüber und vererbt die dann unsterbliche Stütze weiter?" Dennoch klasse wenn jemand solche Möglichkeiten hat und nutzt. Klasse!
> 
> Bewundernde Grüße,
> Mig


Jajajajajaja....., hackt nur auf mir herum! 
Das grösste Problem an dem Teil war aber wohl, dass der Klemmkopf im Durchmesser 1/10tel grösser ist, als der Innendurchmesser der Stütze! Nun habe ich eine leicht saugende Passung, die mit hochfestem Kleber verklebt wurde!


----------



## ArSt (3. April 2021)

Mig70 schrieb:


> warum schrumpft er nicht noch was drüber und vererbt die dann unsterbliche Stütze weiter


Vielleicht weil sie gar nicht unsterblich ist und als nächstes hier reißt (Bild vom @Thias geklaut): 





Ist auch mir mit einer Titan-Stütze schon unter gekommen.


----------



## Mig70 (3. April 2021)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> mit hochfestem Kleber verklebt


Jetzt wird 's spannend! Womit klebst Du sowas?

neugierige Grüße,
Mig


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (3. April 2021)

Mig70 schrieb:


> Jetzt wird 's spannend! Womit klebst Du sowas?
> 
> neugierige Grüße,
> Mig


Hochfestes Loctite aus dem Maschinenbau.


----------



## Mig70 (3. April 2021)

Nummer? 🤔

Mig


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (3. April 2021)

Mig70 schrieb:


> Nummer? 🤔
> 
> Mig


Keine Ahnung. Hab ich nicht gesehen. Das ganze hat ein Kumpel gemacht, der im Maschinenbau tätig ist.
Da er aber recht erfolgreich englische Motorräder restauriert und öfters auch technisch modifiziert, will ich ihm da ein wenig Vertrauen schenken.


----------



## Horst Link (4. April 2021)

Heute Osterausfahrt auf schmalen Reifen. 

#nogravelbikeneeded


----------



## KUBIKUS (5. April 2021)

Gestrige Runde auf dem Großen Kornberg und in direkter Umgebung des Zuhauses. 






Ruine Hirschstein...


----------



## Mig70 (5. April 2021)

Da würde ich gerne eine Runde mit fahren!

Heute, hier...
...Schneeregen! Geplant war eine Tour mit Frau am Hoherodskopf.

Mig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilovemyrocky (5. April 2021)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Gestrige Runde auf dem Großen Kornberg und in direkter Umgebung des Zuhauses.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1243589Anhang anzeigen 1243591
> Ruine Hirschstein...
> ...



So ne schöne Landschaft hätte ich ich auch gerne in direkter Umgebung.


----------



## KUBIKUS (5. April 2021)

Mig70 schrieb:


> Da würde ich gerne eine Runde mit fahren!
> 
> Heute, hier...
> ...Schneeregen! Geplant war eine Tour mit Frau am Hoherodskopf.
> ...


Wenn sich bei Dir mal eine Möglichkeit ergibt, ins Fichtelgebirge zu kommen, einfach melden! 
P.S. Hier ist heute ebenfalls eher frisch, windig und es regnet. Eine gute Gelegenheit, mal einen Ruhetag einzulegen. 


ilovemyrocky schrieb:


> So ne schöne Landschaft hätte ich ich auch gerne in direkter Umgebung.


Mir ist dieses Glück noch gar nicht bewusst bzw. kann ich es gar nicht glauben, was ich da manchmal sehe. Bin ja erst vor wenigen Monaten hierher gezogen, besser gesagt, nach vielen Jahren zurückgekehrt.  Vielleicht organisieren wir mal ein Classic-Treffen, dann kommen wir alle in den Genuss dieser Landschaft.


----------



## Mig70 (5. April 2021)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Vielleicht organisieren wir mal ein Classic-Treffen, dann kommen wir alle in den Genuss dieser Landschaft.


Guter Mann!
Mig


----------



## klr27 (5. April 2021)

Bärlauch-Erntezeit in den Auwäldern.


----------



## ArSt (7. April 2021)

klr27 schrieb:


> Bärlauch-Erntezeit ...


...macht bei mir gerade wieder Pause:


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (8. April 2021)

Sonnenschein und blankes Edelmetall, was will man mehr?




Vernünftige Reifen in 2.1 und einen ernstzunehmenden Steuersatz. Kommt Zeit, kommt Material.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funny1978 (8. April 2021)

na hier ist richtig  

immer noch tolles Bike


----------



## Spezi66 (9. April 2021)

Na toll





Und wo setzt ich mich jetzt hin?


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (9. April 2021)

Das nächste Unwetter ist im Anmarsch- logisch, ist ja Wochenende. Deswegen bin ich mal schnell auf das ECS und hab das Teil ein paar Kilometer über Singletrails gebügelt. Schande, geht das Ding voran. Ich hab sowas noch nie bei einem so alten Rad erlebt.


----------



## useless (10. April 2021)

Staabi schrieb:


> Mein 1985er Muddy Fox The Monarch aka "Resteverwertung" (hatte das Rad eigentlich nur wegen der Deer Head XT gekauft die jetzt an meinem Mountain Klein verbaut ist) ist im Moment bei trockenen Wegen mein liebstes Gefährt für einen Lunchride. Das hat mehr was von Spazierengehen als von modernen Mountainbiking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was mal für ein geiles Bike Freut mich richtig, mal was anderes. Glückwunsch für die Restebude.


----------



## useless (10. April 2021)

Heute in drei Stunden "Expedition" die letzte Lücke zwischen Lübeck und Reinfeld offroad geschlossen. 



 Jetzt habe ich endlich eine komplette Strecke Hamburg-Lübeck durch die Scholle. Als nächstes Gesamtfahrzeit und -strecke....


----------



## aal (11. April 2021)

Mal noch die Mittagssonne  für ne Probefahrt genutzt:





ging gleich gut.


----------



## mauricer (11. April 2021)

Schönes Rad, @aal exander.


----------



## Mig70 (11. April 2021)

aal schrieb:


> Mal noch die Mittagssonne  für ne Probefahrt genutzt


🤔Ich hätte Dich älter geschätzt.

Mig😉


----------



## useless (11. April 2021)

aal schrieb:


> Mal noch die Mittagssonne  für ne Probefahrt genutzt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was'n das für 'ne Farbe? Mein Bonnie soll zeitnah auch ein neues Farbkleid bekommen...


----------



## Horst Link (11. April 2021)

aal schrieb:


> Mal noch die Mittagssonne  für ne Probefahrt genutzt...



Was denn hier los? Schaltung und Federgabel? Biken innerhalb der Komfortzone? Deine Jungz haben es eindeutig zu gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (11. April 2021)

Bei 20° sollte die Glitzerkiste mal probegefahren werden. Fazit nach 3h: poliertes Alu sieht zwar toll aus und ist wunderbar leicht, aber so Bock hart, dass mir alles weh tut. Ich glaube, ich mag Stahl mehr.
Ein Kumpel hat das Wetter zum malen genutzt, da lag es nahe, das Rad vor seinem Bild abzulichten.


----------



## aal (11. April 2021)

useless schrieb:


> Was'n das für 'ne Farbe? Mein Bonnie soll zeitnah auch ein neues Farbkleid bekommen...








						---Bontrager Galerie---
					

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1938496  Avid ultimate ;)




					www.mtb-news.de
				




weiß nich, blau? Ist die Beschichtung von ca '92:






Horst Link schrieb:


> Was denn hier los? Schaltung und Federgabel? Biken innerhalb der Komfortzone? Deine Jungz haben es eindeutig zu gut



, jaha, voll die Verweichlichung, das Eingang- Norco, das als nächstes vorgesehen war ...






						NORCO  Bush Pilot 1989
					

Ein Monat geht doch noch. :lol: In die umkehrte Richtung waren es zweieinhalb Monate! Wohl echt mit dem Schiff geschippert...   Das hätte man auch Boris Herrmann mit geben können, wäre schneller gegangen! ;)




					www.mtb-news.de
				




... soll nun der Opa kriegen.


----------



## ArSt (13. April 2021)

Mist, ich komm um's Verrecken noch nicht an den Bärlauch ran! 
Am Sonntag wär's schon gegangen, da war ich aber in anderen Gefilden unterwegs.
Blick von Murnau über's Moos zum Estergebirge:




Heute:



Das ist übrigens keine angelaufene Linse oder eine Schwarz/Weiß-Aufnahme, sondern ein Farbfoto im Schneegestöber.


----------



## noka78 (15. April 2021)

Die Ziege (Mountain Goat Advantage'92) wollte auch mal wieder raus...





Mit viel Vorstellungskraft in diesen Zeiten - Ausflug zu einem 'kleinen neuen Gardasee' der Lausitz





Der Ritt durch den Stangenwald - Brandenburgs Waldautobahn, sehr Altreifenfreundlich 














Klarer Durchblick auf die Tagebaufolgeseen. Die jungen Kulturlandschaften zwischen dem Spreewald und dem Naturpark Niederlausitzer Landrücken entwickeln sich immer weiter. Geplant sind Ferienhäuser, Campingplätze, Hausboote, Tauchschulen, Aussichtstürme, Plattformen und Stege durch die Landschaft.
Das Radwegenetz wird ausgebaut und die durch den Tagebau getrennte Ortschaften (die die noch übrig geblieben sind) wieder miteinander verknüpft. Es bleibt aufregend in der Lausitz...






Auch Anhöhen mit Wald-Inseln sind nicht unüblich und strukturieren die Anbauflächen - auch in der Landwirtschaft passiert hier viel - Testflächen für Agroforst, Alley Cropping, Mob Grazing, Syntropic Farming, Aquaponik, Permakultur - ein hoch auf die Biodiversität und geschlossene Kreisläufe 
(ja ich interessiere mich dafür - wer möchte folgt gern auch diesen Pionieren gutundboesel.org mit ihrer Vision Beyond Farming)





Grüße von einem Ziegenhirt


----------



## ArSt (16. April 2021)

Langsam kann man wieder an's Radl denken:



Gleiche Lokation wie oben in #12605.
Aber schattig siehts am Heimgarten schon noch aus:




Schon krass der Gegensatz, das erwachende Grün in der Ferne und auf meinem Weg 30cm Schnee:




Ungefähr gleiche Aufnahmestelle im Sommer (ohne Zoom):


----------



## kalihalde (17. April 2021)

Erste kleine Testrunde mit dem Mammoth.









Auch wenn die Temperaturen noch etwas anderes sagen, es wird doch so langsam Frühling.

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (17. April 2021)

Der Winter lässt nicht locker. Wir aber auch nicht   





Grüße Eddi und Franky​


----------



## KUBIKUS (17. April 2021)

War ein paar Tage her, also bevor der Winter ins Fichtelgebirge zurückkehrte.... 

Förmitzspreicher...




Kurz vor und mit Blick auf die Ruine Epprechtstein...




Am Weißenstädter See, mit Blick in den Norden...




In Richtung Schneeberg unterwegs...




Im südlichen Teil des Fichtelgebirges...




Schwerer Trail entlang des Flusses Eger...




Eger Wasserfall...






Weniger Meter weiter, ein weiterer Wasserfall...




An Aufstiegen hat es eigentlich nicht gefehlt... 




Ein Blick auf den Hausberg - Großer Kornberg...




An einem der reichlich zu findenden Steinbrüchen...
P.S. Dieses Mal kein Klassiker dabei...




Nördlich des Großen Kornbergs...




Am Nachbarort vorbei, bevor die Tour in der Abendstimmung zu Ende ging...




Schönes Wochenende! 
Bleibt gesund!


----------



## Horst Link (17. April 2021)

Heute Familienrunde ohne den Spross. Dadurch auch mal ein paar zusätzliche Kilometer möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## useless (17. April 2021)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Heute Familienrunde ohne den Spross. Dadurch auch mal ein paar zusätzliche Kilometer möglich.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1252626
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1252627


...schönes Breezer und Toad.....


----------



## Ketterechts (18. April 2021)

Kleine Runde rund um den Heimatort - Wetter lud nicht zu mehr ein 





Fundamente eines römischen Wachturms und ganz , ganz klein im Hintergrund,  das wiederaufgebaute Exemplar 





Und mal wieder die Biber


----------



## Steff2250 (18. April 2021)

Dann hatte ich mal Glück

 Sonne 🌞

 Frühling



Schöne Woche euch


----------



## useless (18. April 2021)

Ich auch: Hausrunde durch's Lauerholz und Pahlinger Heide. Heute das erste mal komplett ungefedert.


Lag einfach auf dem Brückengeländer....


Die Singletrails machen mit einem so agilen Bike noch mehr Spaß. 


Zum Ende hin: Schön nich'?


----------



## stiggi (18. April 2021)

Sonntagsnachmittagsrunde....und da sich das große Yo immer so allein gefühlt hat, diesmal mit "femininer" Begleitung....
Sehr schön, dass das Geburtstagsgeschenk für meine Frau rechtzeitig fertig wurde. So waren wir heute das erste Mal gemeinsam mit den Beiden unterwegs. Das kleinere ist übrigens ein  Yo in Größe L.
Ich werde demnächst mal vom Aufbau berichten...
Bis dahin. 
Alles Gute und Grüße von Thomas


----------



## Lorenzini (18. April 2021)

So‘ne große Frau hätte ich auch gerne. Meine ist ganz klein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischland (19. April 2021)

Lorenzini schrieb:


> Meine ist ganz klein.


....meine ganz schön.


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (19. April 2021)

Fischland schrieb:


> ....meine ganz schön.


Meine ist sau lieb!


----------



## Lorenzini (19. April 2021)

Alles gelogen.

❤️


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (19. April 2021)

Lorenzini schrieb:


> Alles gelogen.
> 
> ❤️


Das ist jetzt aber gelogen!!


----------



## Mig70 (19. April 2021)

Lorenzini schrieb:


> So‘ne große Frau hätte ich auch gerne. Meine ist ganz klein.


Meine ist auch ganz klein. Aaaaber, merke: Delikatessen sind immer klein!

Mig


----------



## Nightstorm (22. April 2021)

Auf zur 1. Jubiläums Tour.

Der Kopf muss mal frei, die Augen glücklich gemacht und die Seele balsamiert werden.





Zumindest mal für 90 Minuten oder so...

Die bergische Idylle hilft dabei.





Die schwarze Aluminium-Delikatesse aber auch...  





Getrübt durch immer mehr dieser Anblicke. Wenn man die Kuppe überwindet und über die Höhe schaut, schauderts einen. Im ersten Moment sieht das aus wie ein Moränenrücken in Gletschernähe.









Mitten in der Auffahrt in der Moräne..





Ein Blick zurück...mit Blick auf die Straße durch das Scherfbachtal.





Zum Abschluss nochmals das KLEINe schwarze....





Gruß

Tom


----------



## kalihalde (24. April 2021)

Heute war Bärlauchernte angesagt.








Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Horst Link (24. April 2021)

Heute S-Works FSR Shootout. Was hat sich in 25 Jahren getan? Das 1994er schlägt sich wacker und überzeugt vorallem auf technischen Uphillpassagen, Aufgrund der schlechten Bremsen bergab auch nicht so schlecht. Also ich behalte meines


----------



## red_hook (24. April 2021)

Kein Anhalten heute


----------



## mauricer (24. April 2021)

@Horst Link Auf den Bildern siehts aus als sei der Steuerrohrwinkel 1994 weniger steil....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikingDevil (25. April 2021)

KLEIN(e) Runde


----------



## KUBIKUS (25. April 2021)

Vorgestrige Crosstour im Fichtelgebirge, mit Start in Schönwald bis zur Ruine Epprechstein und zurück. 

Dort vorne auf dem Berg ist die Ruine Epprechstein.




Beim Aufstieg durch den dichten Fichtenwald...




Zeigte sich etwas später auch schon die Ruine...




Auf massiven Felsen gebaut, vor einer ganz langen Zeit...




Vor dem Aufstieg noch ein Blick in die Ferne...




Im Eingang der Ruine...




Ein Blick auf den Hausberg: Großer Kornberg. Dahinter befindet sich - östlich gelegen - die Tschechische Grenze...




Noch mal ein Blick durch die Holztreppe...




In Richtung Westen schauend, zeigt sich der Schneeberg (links) und Ochsenkopf (rechts)...




Noch mal ein Blick auf die Ruine und die Aussichtsplattform...




Und den direkt in der Nähe befindliche Steinbruch...


----------



## Nightstorm (25. April 2021)

Heute wieder Sonne satt.

Und nicht nur die Sonne hat gelacht.

Was für eine Farbenpracht...





Damit geht es an den Start.

Ganz ehrlich: HLF begeistert immer wieder ungemein.

Nach dem ersten Anstieg ein Blick Richtung Leverkusen:





Weiter auf den Höhen nicht nur schöne Ausblicke in die Ferne...





Königswetter:





Ankunft an der Dünntalsperre, große Staumauer.













Weiter auf schönen Singletrails Richtung Eifgenbachtal...





Mal auch breiter, Wetter dabei immer heiter....





Untergrund perfekt für den Ausritt auf einem gepflegtem Classicer.

Ankunft oberhalb des Tales, auf geht's nunter...





Interessante Kunst, zeitlich aktuell, am Wegesrand:





Ganz schön viel Holz vor der Hütte:







Jetzt blende ich mal die Sonne:





Kurz vor der Heimat, der Blick auf die Domstadt:





Was für ein Tag,
Was für ein Wetter,
Was für ein Rad,
Was für tolle 3 Stunden.

Schönen Sonntag Abend wünscht

Tom


----------



## KUBIKUS (25. April 2021)

Gestrige Mountainbiketour durch das nördliche Fichtelgebirge mit Ziel: Große Waldstein...

Ab Beginn der Tour - vom Großen Kornberg aus - quer durch den dichten Fichtenwald und einige Trails...




Eine Eisenbahnbrücke und ein Bach - eine schönes Kombination...












Einfach traumhafte Natur... 




Am Großen Waldstein, wo auch wieder Menschenleben zu sehen war... 




Vor dem Aufstieg besuchte und begrüßte ich noch den Bärenfreund.




Egal wohin man schaut, nur Felsen und Ruinen...











Beim Aufstieg durch eine schmale und nicht ganz ungefährliche Steintreppe...




Endlich der Ausblick von der Plattform ins südliche Fichtelgebirge, also auf den Ort Weißenstadt und die Gebirge Schneeberg sowie Ochsenkopf...



Mit etwas Zoom... 








Ein Blick vom Aussichtspavillon Schüssel gen Westen...




Beim Abstieg und auf dem Rückweg zeigen sich die Felsen von einer anderes Perspektive...




Ohne die Windräder wäre die Landschaft etwas schöner aber man kann nicht alles habe...




Kurz vor Zuhause - am Großen Kornberg vorbei...




Doch vorher noch schnell am "Altes Pfarrhaus" vorbei, denn hier stehen rund um die Uhr "alkoholfreie (Biere)" in einem Wasserbecken bereit. Einfach Mega! 




Bleibt gesund!


----------



## msony (26. April 2021)

Hallo
Nach Bude renovieren und Rueckenproblemen heut endlich mal wieder mit dem Rektek unterwegs im Niemandsland.






























Gruss
Markus


----------



## Lorenzini (26. April 2021)

Alles wunderschöne Landschaften in Deutschland.
lese ich sehr gerne.


----------



## flott.weg (26. April 2021)

Blasphemisch unterwegs. Aber immerhin Stahl.


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (26. April 2021)

Heute kamen meine Laufräder vom Einspeichen zurück. Schnell die alten Panaracer aufgezogen und ab durch die Mitte.


----------



## manuelschafer (28. April 2021)

flott.weg schrieb:


> .. unterwegs. Aber immerhin Stahl.
> Anhang anzeigen 1259293


Interessant Xx !!! , rest via pm

VG
M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (28. April 2021)

Heuer das erste Mal wieder mit'm Litespeed:




Und gleich noch 'nen neuen Trail erkunden:




Alles easy fahrbar:




Beste Grüße,
Armin.


----------



## Prinz72 (28. April 2021)

Kleine Shred-Runde am Sonntag nachmittag und heute mit dem SM 2000 zum Feierabend...alles im Taunus...


----------



## Mig70 (28. April 2021)

Angesichts des Baujahres ist es ein Klassiker -wenn auch im RR-Forum eher ein Youngtimer. Weil die anders rechnen. Jedenfalls, heute wie auch schon Montag mit dem Rad von der Arbeit heim. Irgendwas zwischen 26-30km. Habe keinen Tacho dran...




Das fast lautlose schweben über dem Asphalt hat auch was...🤔

grenzüberschreitende Grüße,
Mig


----------



## SJS_666 (29. April 2021)

Prinz72 schrieb:


> Kleine Shred-Runde am Sonntag nachmittag und heute mit dem SM 2000 zum Feierabend...alles im Taunus...Anhang anzeigen 1260915Anhang anzeigen 1260916


Wie schön, dass es offensichtlich artgerecht genutzt wird! Für den Einsatz im Gelände war es mir eine Nummer zu groß! Um so mehr freut es mich, dass es Dir scheinbar so gut passt!


----------



## Prinz72 (30. April 2021)

Hallo SJS_666: ja, das Shred passt - ich fahre inzwischen sehr gerne damit, es ist leicht und an die BOTe Geometrie habe ich mich auch gewöhnt - und die U-Brake am HR packt echt gut zu...


----------



## SJS_666 (30. April 2021)

Prinz72 schrieb:


> Hallo SJS_666: ja, das Shred passt - ich fahre inzwischen sehr gerne damit, es ist leicht und an die BOTe Geometrie habe ich mich auch gewöhnt - und die U-Brake am HR packt echt gut zu...


Das freut mich!

Und ja, ne U-Brake packt ordentlich zu, vorausgesetzt die Bremsbeläge taugen was und sie ist vernünftig eingestellt. Wie bei Cantis halt auch. Warum manche Leute der Meinung sind, dass ne U-Brake nicht ordentlich bremsen würde, kann ich bis heute nicht nachvollziehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas Sommer (30. April 2021)




----------



## BikingDevil (1. Mai 2021)

SJS_666 schrieb:


> Warum manche Leute der Meinung sind, dass ne U-Brake nicht ordentlich bremsen würde, kann ich bis heute nicht nachvollziehen...


IdR fehlt es schlicht an der Geduld und/oder Fähigkeit diese unter Berücksichtigung physikalischer Grundregeln und der Zuhilfenahme der passenden Hardware (Beläge/Felgenkombo) einzustellen - gleiches gilt auch für die klassischen Cantilever, wo oft V-Brakes bevorzugt werden. Das soll jetzt bitte nicht als Angriff verstanden werden!
Ist aber Fakt.  Manche machen es sich halt lieber leicht - wogegen ja auch prinzipiell nichts spricht. Reine Einstellungssache im doppelten Sinn.
Gegen die U-Brake spricht eigentlich nur,  das Gewicht und die Tatsache,  dass diese für gute Bremsperformance nicht zwingend benötigt wird.


----------



## Nivolorenz (1. Mai 2021)

SJS_666 schrieb:


> Warum manche Leute der Meinung sind, dass ne U-Brake nicht ordentlich bremsen würde, kann ich bis heute nicht nachvollziehen...


Jemand hat es doppelt montiert:
Primula Diablo


----------



## manuelschafer (1. Mai 2021)

Einfälle muss man haben,
wird nicht auch die Felge heisser?
na  Dauerbremsen ist eh mhmm




Nachtrag


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (1. Mai 2021)

Auch wenn das Wetter mal wieder eher an einen Februar erinnert, der Titan aus Asien muss raus an die Luft.


----------



## kalihalde (1. Mai 2021)

Heraus zum 1. Mai! 








Heute auf der lokalen Mai-(Fahrrad-)Demonstration.

Einen schönen Feiertag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Horst Link (1. Mai 2021)

Schöne Aktion


----------



## useless (2. Mai 2021)

Heute erste richtig lange Ausfahrt durch die Wakenitzniederungen, Rothenhusen am Ratzeburger See den Dräger Weg zurück. Eigentlich waren wir sehr dezent unterwegs....


...aber es schloß sich dann noch eine Freundin an und wir wurden auffällig....


...aber so wurde es noch eine schöne Klassikausfahrt.


----------



## msony (3. Mai 2021)

Hallo
Unterwegs am Rhein-Herne Kanal.
Gelsenkirchen,Wanne-Eickel,Herne,Recklinghausen.


Cranger Kirmes.




Hafen Wanne.














Schloss Strünkede Herne.









Hochbunker in Herne.













Gruss
Markus


----------



## caemis (3. Mai 2021)

Etwas klassischer als klassisch. Aber der Grunewald ist auch auf 32mm und Starrgang schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm (4. Mai 2021)

Platt. Müde. Lethargisch. Auf der Couch.

Draußen bläßt es kräftig. Sonne ist zwischendurch aber auch da...

Hey, Du fauler Sack wolltest doch Dein 19" nochmals Probefahren. Ob noch ein 19" in den Fuhrpark passt.

Also aufi.....

Die Brille deutet schon ein wenig darauf hin, welche Farbe jetzt zum Zuge kommt.






Grün ist es mittlerweile immer mehr...





Und dann kommt sie, die Sonnenexplosion:









Über und vor mir frische Brise, tolle Luft und weite Sicht.... auch wenn sich am Horizont was aufbraut.













Die Zuschauer waren übrigens auch beeindruckt.

Die letzten Strahlen halten her für ein kleines Experiment:





Wieder durch den Busch nach Hause. Das Sunburst soll nicht schmutzig werden.









Jetzt aber fix...





Einmal noch, die Farbe ist einfach zu genial:









Was für tolle 45 Minuten !

Tom


----------



## Horst Link (4. Mai 2021)

Heute Abend eine wunderbare Ausfahrt mit lieben Kollegen.


----------



## useless (7. Mai 2021)

Heute zum einleuten des Wochenende mal wieder eine Tour von Harburg durch das Alstertal bis nach Ahrensburg gemacht. 



Mit kleinem Stopp am Torhaus Wellingsbüttel in schönster Abendstimmung.



Jetzt kann das Wochenende kommen. Bleibt gesund!


----------



## thomasg2466 (8. Mai 2021)

Plant a Tree - Ride a Tree


----------



## schnitzeljagt (8. Mai 2021)

Colour u´re life....   Ihr Hoschis.   🤘

Gruesse aus Leipzig!


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (9. Mai 2021)

Eigentlich ist es heute nicht wirklich schön. Es ist heiß und sehr schwül, außerdem haben wir Sturm. Egal. Ab in den Forst.


----------



## Diesy (9. Mai 2021)

Erste größere Runde im Voralpenland mit dem Cirrus!


----------



## ArSt (9. Mai 2021)

Als ich heute vormittag mit dem Rad in Richtung Berg aufgebrochen bin, dachte ich mir schon ob des Kaiserwetters, "heute wird es eng am Berg". Verständlich, dass ich dort heute nicht alleine bin.
Früher hallten durch unsere sonnendurchfluteten Bergtäler hin und wieder einzelne Jubeljauchzer.
Dass klingt heute anders, auch nicht unbedingt nett.

Älterer E-Biker von oben kommend, schreiend: "Aus dem Weg, Platz da!"
Zwei jüngere Biker, einer mit, einer ohne "E", einer davon auch schreiend: "Ja gehts noch, so etwas habe ich ja noch nie gehört!"
Darauf der ältere E-Biker beim Vorbeiflug: "bläde Oarschlöcher!"
Die beiden jüngern ist dann nichts mehr eingefallen.
Das ganze auf einem 3m breiten Weg, gut hörbar im Umkreis von 100m.
Hier:





Heute wird es nicht nur eng am Berg, es wird auch etwas rauh. 

Und ich werde beim Bergaufquälen von Wanderern freundlich lächelnd angesprochen "Respekt, ohne E-Bike hier herauf, alle Achtung!" Die Wanderer solidarisieren sich mit den langsameren Bio-Bikern?

Heute wird es nicht nur eng am Berg, ich fühle mich auch irgendwie "nach unten durchgereicht". 

Dafür ist die Aussicht heute an bekannter Stelle umso schöner:




Und am höchsten Punkt meiner kurzen Hausrunde ist der Schnee schon fast Vergangenheit:




Der Riegsee. Die drei weißen Punkte etwas rechts, oberhalb des Sees, sind die Erdfunkstelle Raisting:




Komischerweise war's dann so weit oben doch nicht eng am Berg. Wird dann wahrscheinlich erst am Nachmittag so weit sein. 

Beste Grüße,
Armin.


----------



## Mig70 (9. Mai 2021)

Armin, Du wohnst in einer wunderschönen Gegend. Lass Dir das nicht vermiesen! Weder von Oarschlöchern aller Art, noch von Elektromofas die Dich nach hinten durch reichen. Wie würde es denen gehen, wenn ihr Akku leer ist? Wer reicht dann wen wohin? Und warum ist das wichtig? Ich schätze mal 95% aller Fahrer hier im Forum würden mich auch nach hinten durch reichen. Hätte ich darum weniger Spaß in dem Paradies auf den Bildern oben? Nein!

Sollte ich jemals in der Gegend sein und hier Bilder davon posten, dann wüsstest Du wer auf einmal wieder in den Bergen jauchzt. Das mache ich öfter, sogar in weniger schönen Gegenden.

Grüße von Herzen,
Mike -der bei diesen Bildern ernsthaft erwägt um zu ziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## useless (9. Mai 2021)

25º im Schatten ließen bei uns die Befürchtung zu, alle mit dem Bike zu befahrenen Gelände sind überlaufen. Also mal was ganz anderes und als Ausgleichssport für den Oberkörper mit den im Winter erworbenen Faltbooten eine Jungfernfahrt um die Lübecker Altstadtinsel.











Da Radfahrer ja bekanntlich "Oberkörper-Krüppel" sind, war die Entscheidung die sonntägliche Aktivität auf's Wasser zu verlegen und mal nur die Arme zu benutzen, gar nicht schlecht. Zumindest sagt mir das der Muskelkater Auch wenn das hier kein Paddelforum ist...


----------



## KUBIKUS (9. Mai 2021)

useless schrieb:


> 25º im Schatten ließen bei uns die Befürchtung zu, alle mit dem Bike zu befahrenen Gelände sind überlaufen. Also mal was ganz anderes und als Ausgleichssport für den Oberkörper mit den im Winter erworbenen Faltbooten eine Jungfernfahrt um die Lübecker Altstadtinsel.Anhang anzeigen 1268661
> Anhang anzeigen 1268662
> Anhang anzeigen 1268663
> Anhang anzeigen 1268664
> Da Radfahrer ja bekanntlich "Oberkörper-Krüppel" sind, war die Entscheidung die sonntägliche Aktivität auf's Wasser zu verlegen und mal nur die Arme zu benutzen, gar nicht schlecht. Zumindest sagt mir das der Muskelkater Auch wenn das hier kein Paddelforum ist...



Ähnlich erging es mir im Winter, als ich mehrmals mit Langlaufski unterwegs war = mehrere Tage Muskelkater am gesamten Oberkörper  Ungewöhnlich für einen Radfahrer


----------



## coast13 (9. Mai 2021)

ArSt schrieb:


> Und ich werde beim Bergaufquälen von Wanderern freundlich lächelnd angesprochen "Respekt, ohne E-Bike hier herauf, alle Achtung!" Die Wanderer solidarisieren sich mit den langsameren Bio-Bikern?


ist auch meine Erfahrung !

Und auch das Gefühl mit dem "durchgereicht werden" kenn ich... da gehts noch nicht mal um Motor. Reicht schon, wenn man mit 26" und Umwerfer unterwegs ist. Neulich kam der Spruch "oh, immer noch kein Geld für was Neues"
... und Frau will jetzt n E-Bike


----------



## Ketterechts (9. Mai 2021)

Auch hier Sonne satt, aber auch hier ist die E-Bike Dichte erschreckend - vor allem auf den Radwegen . Immer klasse diese 80cm breiten Lenker .

Zuerst das Auto 25km entfernt abgestellt und quer rüber gemacht - mit meiner Nr1







Dann zuhause die Familie abgeholt , das Bike gewechselt und gemeinsam Richtung Auto aufgemacht



Leider sind aufgrund der hiesigen Topografie Rundtouren mit den Kindern etwas schwierig,  aber mit der Variante können wir etwas mehr Abwechslung einbauen.


----------



## Spezi66 (9. Mai 2021)

coast13 schrieb:


> ist auch meine Erfahrung !
> 
> Und auch das Gefühl mit dem "durchgereicht werden" kenn ich... da gehts noch nicht mal um Motor. Reicht schon, wenn man mit 26" und Umwerfer unterwegs ist. Neulich kam der Spruch "oh, immer noch kein Geld für was Neues"
> ... und Frau will jetzt n E-Bike


Das ist nur der Anfang. Irgendwann wir der Classicbereich sowieso ausgegliedert und ins Darknet verschoben.


----------



## Mig70 (9. Mai 2021)

coast13 schrieb:


> Reicht schon, wenn man mit 26" und Umwerfer unterwegs ist. Neulich kam der Spruch "oh, immer noch kein Geld für was Neues"
> ... und Frau will jetzt n E-Bike


Altes Rad behalten und Frau verkaufen🤔? SCNR

Irgendwer schrieb doch neulich im Forum dass er zwischen 1.9er und 2.35 Reifen einen größeren Unterschied im Durchmesser hat, als zwischen einem dicken 26"er und einem dünnen 27.5er. So fucking what!?
Und warum soll ich mein 3x9 aufgeben für ein 1x11/12 mit weniger Bandbreite und mehr Verschleiß? Weil alle sagen "mach mal"? 

Ich habe neulich ein Video entdeckt. Ist schon älter... Soviel zu 26" als limitierendem Faktor. Zumindest gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass er 27.5 fährt. Und wenn, siehe oben🖕.

Ausserdem empfehle ich solchen Leuten die Lektüre des zweiten Absatzes dieses Beitrages von @Hammer-Ali ☝️

Love, Peace and happy Trails🥳,
Mig
Edith: Links repariert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glimmerman (10. Mai 2021)

coast13 schrieb:


> "oh, immer noch kein Geld für was Neues"


Ach jetzt schnall ich endlich, warum manche Leuteauch  mich so voller Mitleid ansehen, wenn ich vorbei fahre.


----------



## msony (10. Mai 2021)

Hallo
heute war ich mal wieder in Essen unterwegs dabei fuehrte der Weg mal wieder an der Kokerei Zollverein vorbei.





















Gruss
Markus


----------



## Koe (11. Mai 2021)

caemis schrieb:


> Etwas klassischer als klassisch. Aber der Grunewald ist auch auf 32mm und Starrgang schön


Hi,

was ist das denn bitte für eine Lenkertasche? 

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## manuelschafer (11. Mai 2021)

Schön wars und Gelb bremst gut vorne, trotzend der Witterung..




Der Schaum am Lenker wird noch filletiert bis zur nächsten Fahrt und dann auch wieder Baumwollband.

Edit
Sharkfin verrutscht lol


----------



## manuelschafer (11. Mai 2021)

Koe schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> was ist das denn bitte für eine Lenkertasche?
> 
> ...



@caemis mich interessiert auch der Lenker
Sonst flüsters mir pm farr?


----------



## Stadtkind (11. Mai 2021)

Den ganzen ersten Sommertag in der Arbeit verbracht. Aber der Weg nach Hause. 🙏🏻


----------



## caemis (11. Mai 2021)

@Koe : das ist eine alte Swift Industries Zeitgeist - aus der ersten Serie...

@manuelschafer : der Lenker ist ein Salsa Woodchipper in richtig breit und 25.4er Klemmung


----------



## Schlaftablette (12. Mai 2021)

msony schrieb:


> ... in Essen ... Kokerei Zollverein ...



Immer wieder beeindruckend! Danke.


----------



## msony (12. Mai 2021)

Hallo

Unsere Zeche Holland wird zum Veranstalltungsort umgebaut.





Zeche Teutoburgia Herne.


























Schoenen Feiertag

Gruss
Markus


----------



## red_hook (13. Mai 2021)

Heute 2,5 Stunden rausgequetscht, leider zum Schluss doch noch vom Regen erwischt worden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (13. Mai 2021)

Hier regnet es auch schon den ganzen Tag... 





Grüße Franky​


----------



## RidgeRunner89 (13. Mai 2021)

Heute Nachmittag doch eher bewölkt ...


----------



## divergent! (13. Mai 2021)

kurze runde im dreck


----------



## red_hook (13. Mai 2021)

RidgeRunner89 schrieb:


> Heute Nachmittag doch eher bewölkt ...
> Anhang anzeigen 1271220


H-Ball lässt grüßen


----------



## dbmn (14. Mai 2021)

Schlechtes Wetter, aber wenigstens warm.
Bei mir sogar mit Reflektoren


----------



## Steff2250 (14. Mai 2021)

Brückentag 





 
Schöne Tage Euch


----------



## Horst Link (14. Mai 2021)

Today roadbikeaction. Clash of systems. Karl Marx Stadt vs. Somerville


----------



## caemis (14. Mai 2021)

Genial.


----------



## gStar_1988 (14. Mai 2021)

80 km bei gemischten Wetter, mit Kuchen und Materialschaden (habs noch nach Hause geschafft)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (15. Mai 2021)

Schon wieder unterwegs. Diesmal als dynamisches Duo auf unserer Hochzeitsmachine.


----------



## kalihalde (15. Mai 2021)

Nach den ergiebigen Regenfällen der letzten Tage ging es heute auf befestigtem Untergrund (Asphalt) nach Merseburg zu Dom und Schloss.





Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. Mai 2021)

Heute gab's mal eine Tour mit dem Attitude   













Grüße Franky​


----------



## RidgeRunner89 (15. Mai 2021)

Hm, keine Ahnung ob das hier so passt 🤔
Im Rennrad Threads sind alles so tolle neue Carbon Teile. Ist ja auch eher so Nostalgie für mich. Hatte mich da zur Rahmenfrage Mal im Rennrad Forum angemeldet um dann auf die Naheliegenste Antwort hingewiesen zu werden 😳😁
https://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/threads/frage-zum-rahmen-hersteller.174407/

Die Wettervorhersage waren nicht so dolle, aber ich wollte das Teil jetzt endlich mal bewegen.
Also los.






Ich weiß, mit einem Gravelreifen macht man aus einem Rennrad kein Gravel 🙂 aber der Panaracer gibt doch ziemlich Sicherheit auf den Schotter Trassen.






Auf Asphalt lief er meiner Meinung nach aber auch sehr gut und super komfortabel 😎









An 42 / 24 als kleinste Übersetzung muss ich mich aber erst mal wieder gewöhnen. 🤪
Zum Abschluss noch eine alkoholfreie Erfrischung 🍺



44 Kilometer reichten mir erst einmal.


----------



## expresso'93 (16. Mai 2021)




----------



## Thomas Sommer (17. Mai 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (18. Mai 2021)

Lineup im Nachwuchscamp außerhalb der Stadt


----------



## kalihalde (18. Mai 2021)




----------



## RidgeRunner89 (19. Mai 2021)

Zwischen zwei Gewitter Schauer eine kleine Runde gedreht.



Für meine Fahrkünste war es eindeutig zu schlammig 😳😉



nachdem ich dann hier runter sogar absteigen musste



bin ich dann lieber auf den Waldwegen geblieben 😁



Den Unterstand brauchte ich zum Glück nicht.
Vor dem nächsten Schauer zu Hause gewesen.



🙂


----------



## msony (20. Mai 2021)

Hallo
Unterwegs in Gelsenkirchen,Bottrop,Essen teilweise an Rhein Herne Kanal entlang.

































Gruss
Markus


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (20. Mai 2021)

msony schrieb:


> Hallo
> Unterwegs in Gelsenkirchen,Bottrop,Essen teilweise an Rhein Herne Kanal entlang.



und wie weit biste gekommen? Hinter der Stadtgrenze GE-E wirds echt doof am Kanal...und danke für die Reifenlieferung


----------



## msony (20. Mai 2021)

Horster_Schwabe schrieb:


> und wie weit biste gekommen? Hinter der Stadtgrenze GE-E wirds echt doof am Kanal...und danke für die Reifenlieferung


Bis hinter Bottrop Welheim,danach habe ich mich verfahren und bin zurueck Richtung Essen Karnap.


----------



## manuelschafer (20. Mai 2021)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> Schön wars und Gelb bremst gut vorne, trotzend der Witterung..Anhang anzeigen 1269861Anhang anzeigen 1269863
> Der Schaum am Lenker wird noch filletiert bis zur nächsten Fahrt und dann auch wieder Baumwollband.
> 
> Edit
> Sharkfin verrutscht lol


Purple Pepper, ....






Baumwollband lässt sich super mit weicher Bürste und etwas Seifenwasser säubern...
Nun wirkt der Lenker endlich wieder Klassisch/Schlank.


----------



## miles2014 (20. Mai 2021)

Am Vatertag gab's eine Tour zur Freusburg, und hoch auf den Giebelberg, und dann zurück


----------



## kalihalde (20. Mai 2021)

Heute gab es ein Tour zum und um den Geiseltalsee. 










Abstecher in den Kurpark Bad Lauchstädt auf dem Rückweg.




Mit dem Wetter hatten wir wieder Glück und sind nicht nass geworden.

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## mauricer (20. Mai 2021)

Das Bike is echt geil Hagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (21. Mai 2021)

Danke, Moritz.





Frohe Pfingsten @ all 
kalihalde

P.S. Eigentlich sollte ich das Rad mal putzen, aber fahren macht irgendwie mehr Spaß .


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (21. Mai 2021)

kalihalde schrieb:


> P.S. Eigentlich sollte ich das Rad mal putzen..... .


Soll der Förster doch mal seinen Wald putzen. Sauerei, wie es dort ausschaut!


----------



## Dean76 (21. Mai 2021)

Heute mal ne kurze Runde mit der „Zwille“ gedreht.


----------



## gStar_1988 (22. Mai 2021)

Heute auch wieder 75km am Neckar abgespult.
Leider kein wirklich vorzeigbares Foto gemacht, war aber top. Perfektes Fahrwetter.


----------



## Ketterechts (23. Mai 2021)

Den Neckar haben wir heute auch kurz gestreift auf dem Weg von der Oma nach Hause 








Später gings alleine weiter 









Auf der anderen Seite sah es so aus


----------



## manuelschafer (23. Mai 2021)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Den Neckar haben wir heute auch kurz gestreift auf dem Weg von der Oma nach Hause
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1278162
> Anhang anzeigen 1278163
> ...


Geile Geo Robert!
Die Nahaufnahme sieht aber verdächtig extrem aus...


----------



## Nightstorm (24. Mai 2021)

Bei uns hat es wieder gezogen wie Hechtsuppe.

Daher keine Lust auf Straße mit Gegenwind.....

Ab in den Busch mit dem grünen Buschtaxi. Und da Schnitt und Kilometer sowie Höhenmeter eine Rolle spielen sollten, nur ein paar Bilder im Vorbeiflug.

Schönen freien Montag Euch allen.

Tom


----------



## useless (24. Mai 2021)

Die letzten drei Tage gefahren in dem Glauben heute ist der beschissenste Tag. Ergebnis: Alle Radklamotten in der Wäsche, eingesaute Räder bei 20º und Sonne. Also Zeit für Klassikerpflege.


Bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich den Randonneur der Freundin mitgemacht. Steht nach der letzten Regentour seit November im Keller. 


Auf meine Bemerkung "Schatz ich habe deinen bunten Flitzer mal gepflegt" kam dann "wieso? Der hatte doch nix."
Ich habe sie trotzdem lieb....


----------



## Ketterechts (24. Mai 2021)

Die Wettervorhersage war ja bescheiden und dann ? Wolken und Sonne im Wechsel mit nur ganz wenig Wind  - bestes Radfahrwetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (25. Mai 2021)

Pfingsten in der Dresdner Heide. Sehr schöne Trails. Auch der Nachwuchs hatte seinen Spaß.


----------



## red_hook (29. Mai 2021)

123 km an die Holländische Grenze. Superwetter, kleine, leere Nebenstrassen


----------



## RidgeRunner89 (29. Mai 2021)

Heute war hier auch super Wetter 🌤️
Allerdings nur Zeit für eine kleine Runde, so um die 1:30, gehabt. Hatte ja letzte Woche mal angefangen etwas zu putzen 😁 heute aber lieber gefahren 😎






Alles frisches Grün 🙂


----------



## expresso'93 (29. Mai 2021)




----------



## Mig70 (29. Mai 2021)

@RidgeRunner89, theoretisch könntest Du nach einem gelben Turbo suchen. Oder Ähnlichem... 😇

Gruß,
Mig


----------



## Thias (30. Mai 2021)

@RidgeRunner89 Ist das im Kinzigtal, wo du da unterwegs bist? Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Schiltach vielleicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidgeRunner89 (30. Mai 2021)

@Mig70  hatte hier schon mal 2-3 gesehen. Sehen meist doch etwas sehr gebrauch aus oder sind preislich nicht in meinem rahmen.
Muss ssagen der Ritchey Classic ist für sein kleines Geld richtig gut. Sollte eigentlich eine Überganglösung sein bis ich etwas passendes finde oder ich passenden Leopardenstoff finde den meine Frau nähen kann 😎

@Thias nein, bin wesentlich weiter nördlich beheimatet. In der "Hauptstadt" des Bergischen Landes - Wuppertal 😁
Das ist im Burgholz - gibt hier irgendwo auch einen Thread bezüglich Problemen mit den "MTB-Trails". 🤷‍♂️
Bin aber mehr auf den Wegen unterwegs.


----------



## Steff2250 (30. Mai 2021)

Bei wirklich genialen Wetter durch die City, Eilenriede und den Herrenhäuser Gärten









 

Schöne Woche euch


----------



## Mig70 (30. Mai 2021)

RidgeRunner89 schrieb:


> @Mig70  hatte hier schon mal 2-3 gesehen. Sehen meist doch etwas sehr gebrauch aus oder sind preislich nicht in meinem rahmen.
> Muss ssagen der Ritchey Classic ist für sein kleines Geld richtig gut. Sollte eigentlich eine Überganglösung sein bis ich etwas passendes finde oder ich passenden Leopardenstoff finde den meine Frau nähen kann 😎


Hi @RidgeRunner89, kennst Du den Leichtzinn? Der macht in der Regel zu zivilen Preisen wohl gute Arbeit. Den könntest Du mal anschreiben. Ich hatte da bezüglich eines alten Flite mal angefragt und war vom Preis angenehm überrascht. Könnte ja vielleicht eine Lösung für Dich sein...?

Gruß,
Mig


----------



## chriam (30. Mai 2021)

Schön war es...








Gruß
Chris


----------



## thomasg2466 (30. Mai 2021)

AMERICAN Street Riding !


----------



## manuelschafer (31. Mai 2021)

Noch ein American Breezer dazu,..























Schlussendlich hatten die übrigen Decals an den Rahmen gefunden und unter dem Lenkerband wurde ein letztes Mal penibel am Grabon Gummi geschnitzt


----------



## Ketterechts (31. Mai 2021)

Schnelle Runde vorm Kaffeetrinken 





Aber immer schön die Augen auf 







Und weiter geht's


----------



## msony (31. Mai 2021)

Guten Morgen
Eine Runde durch Herne/Wanne-Eickel.























Noch von letzter Woche-Opeldenkmal am ehemaligen Opel Werk.





Gruss
Markus


----------



## RidgeRunner89 (31. Mai 2021)

msony schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die erste Runde mit dem Gravelking SK ? 😎


----------



## msony (31. Mai 2021)

RidgeRunner89 schrieb:


> Die erste Runde mit dem Gravelking SK ? 😎


ja genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (31. Mai 2021)

Am Wochenende bin ich mal mit dem Rad (nicht ganz klassisch im Sinne des Forums, sorry) von Halle nach Wittenberg (und am nächsten Tag zurück) gefahren. Die Orientierung erfolgte jedoch klassisch mit Karte und Kartenbrett .




Wer bislang dachte, Köckern sei nur eine Raststätte an der A 9, dem kann ich berichten, den Ort gibt es wirklich.




Ehemaliges Verwaltungsgebäude von Agfa-Film später ORWO in Wolfen, heute Rathaus der Stadt Bitterfeld-Wolfen.




Für mich eine wahre Entdeckung - der Auwald der Mulde bei Jeßnitz.




Neben sehr sandigen Wegen in der Dübener Heide gibt es auch idyllische Fleckchen.




Am Gremminer See bei Gräfenhainichen. Im Hintergrund kann man die Stadt aus Eisen "Ferropolis" erahnen.




Elbbrücke bei Wittenberg mit Skyline aus Schloss- und Stadtkirche.




Schlosskirche Wittenberg mit der Tür, an die Martin Luther 1517 seine Thesen angeschlagen haben soll.

Für den Hinweg mit ordentlich Gegenwind wurde ich auf dem Rückweg mit 90 km Rückenwind entschädigt .

Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## msony (1. Juni 2021)

Mahlzeit.













Gruss
Markus


----------



## yo_felix (1. Juni 2021)

msony schrieb:


> Mahlzeit.


Like für den "Pomme de la Bordelle"


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (1. Juni 2021)

Eben mal eine Runde gedreht und den Boliden vollgestaubt.


----------



## Nightstorm (1. Juni 2021)

msony schrieb:


> Mahlzeit


Ohhhh...

Rievkoche....


----------



## Ketterechts (2. Juni 2021)

Am Samstag mit der Familie unterwegs


----------



## gStar_1988 (3. Juni 2021)

Heutige Proberunde als Vorbereitung/Materialtest für die kommende 4-Tages Tour überstanden. Mache mir etwas Sorgen um mein Sitzfleisch. Denke es könnte grenzwertig werden morgen nochmal eine derartige Tour zu fahren. Habt ihr Tips?


----------



## Ketterechts (4. Juni 2021)

Da meine Frau und ich Heute arbeiten dürfen,  haben wir die Kleine zur Oma gebracht- standesgemäß 












Wetter hat gehalten


----------



## caemis (4. Juni 2021)

gStar_1988 schrieb:


> Heutige Proberunde als Vorbereitung/Materialtest für die kommende 4-Tages Tour überstanden. Mache mir etwas Sorgen um mein Sitzfleisch. Denke es könnte grenzwertig werden morgen nochmal eine derartige Tour zu fahren. Habt ihr Tips?


Also, wenn Du dir Gedanken über deinen Hintern machst: Pferdesalbe (oder etwas teurer Chamois), hält die Haut geschmeidig und beugt Reizungen vor. Ob der Sattel auf einer mehrtägigen Tour klar geht, weißt Du wahrscheinlich erst hinterher  - Brooks oder so, wäre eine andere Option. Woran Du arbeiten solltest: die Gepäckaufbewahrung. Ungleiche Gewichtsverteilung und so richtig haltbar??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miles2014 (4. Juni 2021)

Pferdesalbe auf den A...?  Die würde ich mir nur auf die Knie/Knöchel schmieren. Olivenöl ist das Mittel der Wahrheit!


----------



## gaggo (4. Juni 2021)

Falls Jemand den darbenden Multimillionär Philipp L. unterstützen mag.......? Er hat die Company damals in Profiterwartung gekauft. (Assos war mal beste!)






BTW:  bei diesem Sportgerät (aktuell noch vor MTB!) ist die Popocreme auch sehr gut bei langen Touren😉


----------



## asco1 (5. Juni 2021)

Gestern mal die schnellen Reifen aufgezogen und mit dem Scrane einmal um den Brombachsee im fränkischen Seenland geballert.


----------



## RidgeRunner89 (5. Juni 2021)

Gestern mal so ungefähr die Runde die ich mit dem RR gemacht habe in andrere gedreht 🙂
Schöne schwühle 😛 Gewitter Luft. Lieber ein Fläschchen Wasser mitgenommen.



























Auf dem letzten Kilometer dann noch voll in den Gewitterregen gekommen ⛈️ 🤪


----------



## wunbock (5. Juni 2021)




----------



## fiveelements (5. Juni 2021)

Ach was ist der Main so breit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (5. Juni 2021)

Feierabend Runde mit der Liebsten auf dem Liebsten


----------



## Dean76 (5. Juni 2021)

Ich denke mal, heute war jeder bei dem mega schönen Wetter draußen  🥰 

Meine Atze und ich auch




Das Merlin hat jetzt auch Crupis bekommen  
Und da mir die PBC damit zu spillerig aussahen, sind jetzt die Cook’s dran🤔




Und nun noch ein Gesamtbild🙂



LG
André


----------



## sebse (5. Juni 2021)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Das Merlin hat jetzt auch Crupis bekommen
> Und da mir die PBC damit zu spillerig aussahen, sind jetzt die Cook’s dran🤔


Hi andré
Mach mal nen schwarzes kettenblatt drauf - denke das sieht dann stimmiger aus 
Lg Sebastian


----------



## boris1967 (6. Juni 2021)

Zwar nicht heute , aber gestern Nachmittag in Willingen👍


----------



## Nightstorm (6. Juni 2021)

Rückblick auf ein paar Konditiontest-Touren in den Allgäuer Alpen in dieser Woche.

Der Wettergott war anscheinend dermaßen von meinem Bike begeistert..... Kurzarm, Sonnenbrand und schöne Ränder am Buchsen- und Trikotrand...

Trotzdem lag teilweise noch Schnee unter 1500 Meter. Mal sehen wenn es in ein paar Wochen auf über 3000 geht. Auf jeden Fall kommt dieses Geschoß wieder mit.

Alleine schon um die E- Bike-Seuche aufzumischen.

Der Ausblick von der Fewo (ja genau... es war Urlaub, so richtig mit packen, wegfahren essen gehen usw. was für ein Gefühl). Die Fahrtrichtung ist wohl klar.





Angekommen am Buchenberg:





Weitere Auffahrt und Ankunft am vorderen Mühlberger Älple:















Ein weiterer Wadenbeißer war die Fahrt ins hinterste Hinterteil vom hinteren Lobental:













Da es hier nichts zu Essen gibt (es sei denn man schießt es sich selber, war hier niemand anderes zu sehen. Insbesondere keine E Antriebe   )...









Auch sehr schön, wenn auch gut Besucht: Die Kenzenhütte 

Der Weg dorthin führt durch eine schöne Hochebene:





Am Ende noch ein Wasserfall:





Wenn es runter ging zur Fewo oftmals dieser schöne Blick auf Füssen und Umgebung:





Demnächst hoffentlich mehr auf dem Sender Alpenliebe.

Stay tuned.

Tom


----------



## Fischland (7. Juni 2021)

...schön zusehnen,  daß ein Klein auch mal Groß rangenommen wird.


----------



## msony (7. Juni 2021)

Moin
Ruhrpott Romantik in Wanne-Eickel.














































Gruss
Markus


----------



## Ketterechts (7. Juni 2021)

Am Sonntag das erste Mal das neue Alltags/Reiserad ausgeführt 

Hier noch ganz versteckt beim Familienausflug







Und Heute dann ganz alleine 







Norco Rampage - Kanadier - 18,5" - Reynolds Stahl - 1998


----------



## msony (10. Juni 2021)

Hallo.


Am Kanal entlang






Opel Loks im Rally-look.


































Gruss
Markus


----------



## caemis (10. Juni 2021)

msony schrieb:


> Moin
> Ruhrpott Romantik in Wanne-Eickel.
> 
> 
> ...


Langsam solltest Du über ein Fotoband nachdenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (10. Juni 2021)

Kleine Tour mit dem LTS am Dienstag






 Und Heute dann mit dem Yeti


----------



## Horst Link (10. Juni 2021)

listen to your heart...


----------



## manuelschafer (11. Juni 2021)

Horst Link schrieb:


> listen to your heart...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1289943


Sounds of another heartbeat


----------



## felixdelrio (11. Juni 2021)

Bizarre Geo.


----------



## Spezi66 (11. Juni 2021)

Bizarre Handykamera, anscheinend das gleiche Baujahr, wie das Rad.


----------



## felixdelrio (11. Juni 2021)

Vielleicht ein spezieller Filter?


----------



## manuelschafer (11. Juni 2021)

Radfahrhandy iphony 4s mit kitkamera foto app/filter,


Ist extrem flink das bike wie abgebildet,..

Ps
Neu ist SW und die C.Tech setback Stütze
(stimmt macht die geo nicer,
..)

edit
war natürlich nicht nur das Handy dabei:


SubTitel  "Einmal NEWBAUM immer Newbaum" oder auch die Länge machts....


----------



## Ketterechts (11. Juni 2021)

Nun auch schon fast 17 Jahre bei mir zuhause:





Lautloses Gleiten in schöner Gestalt


----------



## DrmZ (11. Juni 2021)

gut getarnt 🧐


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm95 (13. Juni 2021)

Bei herrlichem Wetter ne' ausgiebige Testfahrt ...






... silberglänzende Felgen für die "Koralle" sind bereits im Zulauf.


----------



## Horst Link (13. Juni 2021)

Roadbikeaction


----------



## RidgeRunner89 (13. Juni 2021)

Heute auch bei bestem Wetter unterwegs.
Von Berg runter über die Waldautobahn zur Ruhr (ein bisschen Richtung @msony  😉)



Hier über die Stadtautobahn 😁 der Ruhr entlang 






Fahrradfähre



Wieder hoch auf den Berg 😋


----------



## msony (13. Juni 2021)

RidgeRunner89 schrieb:


> Heute auch bei bestem Wetter unterwegs.
> Von Berg runter über die Waldautobahn zur Ruhr (ein bisschen Richtung @msony  😉)
> Anhang anzeigen 1291562
> Hier über die Stadtautobahn 😁 der Ruhr entlang
> ...


ah Hattingen.


----------



## RidgeRunner89 (13. Juni 2021)

msony schrieb:


> ah Hattingen.


Jo 😉 dann bis Witten ...


----------



## Chennero (13. Juni 2021)

Sehr, sehr schöne Bilder wieder von allen! Bei mir hat es heute nur eine kleine Abendrunde gereicht, kleine Testfahrt mit dem Neuerwerb...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reseda (14. Juni 2021)

​


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. Juni 2021)

Wir sind auch viel in Familie unterwegs, Vorsicht, nur alte Paintjobs, dafür 1x Elevated Chainstay   



​


----------



## manuelschafer (15. Juni 2021)

KLEINE  Tiefstreckbank..


----------



## gaggo (15. Juni 2021)

Vor der großen Hitze die kommt- heute noch schnell die große Karwendelrunde .......


----------



## Horst Link (15. Juni 2021)

If it aint moto, it is worthless. Rider @aal on his Werksmaschine.


----------



## fiveelements (16. Juni 2021)

Heute war iuch vor der großen Hitze noch im Taunus. Zuerst Roßkopf.




Dann auf dem Klingenkopf mit den Römerturmfundamenten.




Und zum Schluss auf dem Feldberg. Ich hab mal wieder mit der X-Fly eine endgültige Gabel für das Klein gefunden..


----------



## flott.weg (16. Juni 2021)




----------



## gaggo (18. Juni 2021)

ätsch 🚣 !   Gestern gings mehr auf'n Oberkörper. Wasser hat maximale 17°


----------



## gStar_1988 (18. Juni 2021)

Tag 1 von 4. 117km und knapp 1.800 HM. Aufgewacht mit dieser Aussicht.


----------



## gStar_1988 (18. Juni 2021)

Tag 2 von 4: Angekommen in Konstanz. Nochmals danke für den Tipp mit der Creme, die ist jeden Cent Wert. 🤣


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gStar_1988 (19. Juni 2021)

Tag 3 von 4: 137km 1.880hm 
Nach gutem Frühstück in Konstanz dirchgestartet. 21:30 nach dem Einkauf am Stausee angekommen und baden gegangen...unbezahlbar


----------



## gStar_1988 (20. Juni 2021)

Tag 4 von 4: 80km 700hm.
Es ist geschafft, alle fertig aber sehr zufrieden.
Jetzt gibt es einen Rum, die Beine werden hochgelegt und das Rad steht für ein paar Tage 🤣


----------



## Nivolorenz (24. Juni 2021)

Grüße aus Fassatal


----------



## RidgeRunner89 (24. Juni 2021)

😎 mit so einem tollen Panorama kann ich nicht dienen.
Den Fussball freien Tag 😁 für eine kleine Runde genutzt.


----------



## useless (25. Juni 2021)

RidgeRunner89 schrieb:


> 😎 mit so einem tollen Panorama kann ich nicht dienen.
> Den Fussball freien Tag 😁 für eine kleine Runde genutzt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1297630


Aber das Rad ist eines der geilsten hier im Forum (wie ich finde)


----------



## KUBIKUS (25. Juni 2021)

useless schrieb:


> Aber das Rad ist eines der geilsten hier im Forum (wie ich finde)


Jetzt fehlt noch ein passender Thread und all die Klassiker, damit alle gezeigten die geilsten Bikes sind.


----------



## RidgeRunner89 (25. Juni 2021)

useless schrieb:


> Aber das Rad ist eines der geilsten hier im Forum (wie ich finde)


Naja, hier sind ja schon einige Schätzchen zu sehen 😎
Ich mag es ja gerne "Auffällig"  SYN-CROSSIS Brave Warrior Grove oder kalihaldes Mammoth RC201 und und und ... 🤩


----------



## Nightstorm (4. Juli 2021)

Ein Ausflug ins Ötztal.

Und wer will kann gerne mitkommen.

Unterwegs war ich auf meinem Classicer für's grobe.

Wieder mal viel Spaß und Spirit gehabt.

Classicer und Fahrer waren untergebracht in Vent. Unserem Lieblingsdorf...

Zu bedenken war hierbei, dass nach jeder Tour zum Abschluss 13 KM Anstieg mit ca. 450 hm anstehen. Sofern es immer in Vent losgeht. So war dann auch der optimistische Plan des nicht mehr jungendlichen Fahrers.... 

Also auf geht's:

Erster richtiger Tag. Bombenwetter und Motivation. Der grüne Gaul ist heiß auf Höhenmeter...also auf zum Tiefenbachferner. Dem höchsten asphaltierten Punkt im schönen Österreich, mit 2.800 Metern.

Also erstmal Mal von 1.900 Metern runter nach Sölden, dort ist der Abzweig.





Ab jetzt wird es lustig für die Wadeln. 13 KM mit permanent 13% ..

Die Aussicht lenkt gut ab, die Sonne knallt, der Schweiß läuft.















Plötzlich begeisterte Zuschauer am Streckenrand





Der Rettenbachferner naht....




Und Zack ist man da!












Dann geht es aber noch weiter.

Auf zum Black Hole, dem höchsten Tunnel Europa's. Der Rosi Mittermeier Tunnel.

1,8 KM lang mit weiteren 150 hm. Und saukalt. Ich hatte alles an, was der Rucksack hergab.

Mittendrin hätte ich mich nicht gewundert auf Hans Reinhard und seine Signus zu treffen....









Am anderen Ende der Galaxy dann dieser Blick und wieder erträgliche Temperaturen.









Am Ende des Parkplatzes noch etwas rauf und ein gigantischer Ausblick.













Glücklich, zufrieden und fast alleine wieder runter.... High Speed inklusive....


----------



## Nightstorm (4. Juli 2021)

Am nächsten Tag stand mal etwas mehr unbefestigter Untergrund auf dem Programm.

Auf zur Martin Busch Hütte und zur Bahnstation Stablein.

























Auf 2.500 Metern erstmal die Sonne und den Ausblick genossen.

Auf gleichem Weg zurück...der Aussicht tat das keinen Abbruch...





Bevor das Radl wieder in die Garasch kimmt, auf der anderen Seite noch hoch zur Stablein.





Unten schön zu sehen ist Vent...





Rückblick auf die Auffahrt





Oben angekommen nicht sooooo spektakulär aber trotzdem schön.





Mahlzeit:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm (4. Juli 2021)

Der nächste Kracher dann Richtung Italien....

Leider Abbruch wegen Wetter ...


----------



## Nightstorm (4. Juli 2021)

Aber dann am nächsten Tag...

Bilder sagen mehr als Worte:












































Ein herrlicher Tag!


----------



## Biff (4. Juli 2021)

Absolut top!!!


----------



## msony (5. Juli 2021)

@Nightstorm 
Ab jetzt wird es lustig für die Wadeln. 13 KM mit permanent 13% ..
Da kannst du ja locker bei der Tour mithalten!


----------



## Nightstorm (5. Juli 2021)

msony schrieb:


> Da kannst du ja locker bei der Tour mithalten!


----------



## mauricer (5. Juli 2021)

Tom, du harter Hund auf hartem Alu. Reschpekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm (5. Juli 2021)




----------



## Horst Link (5. Juli 2021)

Schöne Tour entlang der Saale und quer durch die Weinhänge.


----------



## kalihalde (5. Juli 2021)

Sehr fein, Ihre Horstlichkeit.
Wir waren letzten Sonntag auch an der Saale zwischen Bad Kösen und Halle unterwegs .












Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## synlos (5. Juli 2021)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Schöne Tour entlang der Saale und quer durch die Weinhänge.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1303463
> 
> ...


Bei dem sich windenden Aal, fehlt noch die stilechte Sturzkappe.  Oder eben nix aufm Kopp.


----------



## rabbid (5. Juli 2021)

Viele Grüße aus dem Allgäu ☺️


----------



## Lorenzini (5. Juli 2021)

In der Nähe von sonthofen?


----------



## rabbid (6. Juli 2021)

Lorenzini schrieb:


> In der Nähe von sonthofen?


Ja genau. 👍🏻


----------



## KUBIKUS (6. Juli 2021)

@Nightstorm 
Sehr schöne Touren in den Alpen.  
Hach ja, die Alpen.  
Da bin ich hoffentlich ebenfalls im diesem Sommerurlaub unterwegs.


----------



## Heikibike (6. Juli 2021)

Grüße von Föhr - ich wünsche allen einen schönen Sommer


----------



## miles2014 (6. Juli 2021)

@Nightstorm , das Sch...Timmelsjoch, was hab ich da letztes Jahr geflucht. Das war kein guter Tag, aber heute bin ich doch neidisch, wo ich die Fotos sehe.

Hab seit gestern Urlaub und fahre hier Quäldich Runden im Windecker Ländchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm (7. Juli 2021)

miles2014 schrieb:


> Das war kein guter Tag



Schnee und Eis?

Kommt ja auch durchaus im Sommer vor...


----------



## miles2014 (7. Juli 2021)

Nee, Gegenwind und sengende Sonne...


----------



## gaggo (7. Juli 2021)

Diese fast orkanartigen warmen Fallwinde in Verbindung mit der brennenden Sonne können den stärksten Biker vom Rad holen....... Gestern war es wieder ein bisschen in der Weise!


----------



## Horst Link (10. Juli 2021)

Gestern Supertour mit Teammate @THO . DoubleSlimChancePromoTour. Dresden - Berlin NonStop.


----------



## mauricer (11. Juli 2021)

Ging ja fast nur bergab....


----------



## Horst Link (11. Juli 2021)

Ja, voll langweilig. Die fast schon spirituelle Monotonie wurde nur von jäh einsetzendem Platzregen und ätzenden Kopfsteinpflaster Passagen gestört.


----------



## kalihalde (11. Juli 2021)

Heute Vormittag Rad am Kunstwerk (Herbert Neuwens) im öffentlichen Raum.




Heute Nachmittag Rad auf Kunstwerk (Henri de Toulouse-Lautrec) im Museum.

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Nightstorm (13. Juli 2021)

Gestern war es gar nicht so schön.

Aber die Beine mussten mal was bewegt werden...

Also raus auf's Rad...





Der Himmel sieht irgendwie seltsam aus.





Eine gute Alternative zum Deep Forest Green Attitude....





Der einsame Wächter.... ganz oben zu sehen.





Typisch Bergisch





Wie fast immer. Zum Ende der Tour ein Blick auf die Domstadt


----------



## Fredson85 (14. Juli 2021)

Macht auch als Zugpferd ne gute Figur. Also das Longus, nicht ich. Mit den Kindern im Schlepptau wird dann auch die Waldautobahn anspruchsvoll. Der klassischen Übersetzung (11-30) sei Dank. 😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas Sommer (16. Juli 2021)

Zwei Wochen in Aachen - nebenbei auch ein wenig die Umgebung/Zuid Limburg erkundet.


----------



## RidgeRunner89 (16. Juli 2021)

Nach dem Regen eine Runde der Wupper entlang.
Im Vergleich zu anderen Gegenden ging es hier doch Recht glimpflich ab.








Hier gab es Fotos bei trockenem Wetter 🙂




__





						War das Wetter bei Euch heute nachmittag auch so schön?
					

Heute gab es ein Tour zum und um den Geiseltalsee.      Abstecher in den Kurpark Bad Lauchstädt auf dem Rückweg.   Mit dem Wetter hatten wir wieder Glück und sind nicht nass geworden.  Einen schönen Abend wünscht kalihalde




					www.mtb-news.de
				




leider die arg gebeutelte Gastronomie hat es erwischt


----------



## Slopi (18. Juli 2021)

Hallo kleine Runde mit der  liebsten sie wollte wieder schneller sein,
Lg sven😁


----------



## msony (19. Juli 2021)

Hallo
Heut endlich mal wieder eine Runde Rad gefahren entlang der Ruhr mit nochh etwas Hochwasser.
Die anderen Fotos sind schon ein paar Tage alt.





























Gruss
Markus


----------



## ArSt (19. Juli 2021)

Ah, der Markus war wieder auf Ruinentour im Pott unterwegs!
Zufällig hab' ich bei mir hier vor 'ner Woche auch ein altes Molybdän-Bergwerk gefunden. Hier der obere Eingang:








200m weiter unten gibts dann noch den unteren Eingang mit Maschienenhaus, ca. 13km Stollen auf acht Etagen verteilt.
Ist allerdings MTB-mäßig etwas unzugänglich.  Hier ist der obere Eingang, auf ca. 1500m:



Das sind die Knappenhäuser über der Höllentalklamm unterhalb der Zugspitze.
Tolle Ecke!





Glück auf,
Armin.


----------



## manuelschafer (19. Juli 2021)

Album # TRAIL TOURING - MTB-News.de
					






					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (20. Juli 2021)

Wir waren am Sonntag auch mal wieder klassisch unterwegs, 91iger Oncilla mit Toutterrain (auch schon fast ein Klassiker ;-) 













Schön durch den Naturpark Erzgebirge Vogtland mit kurzem Abstecher zu den Nachbarn. 





Grüße Franky​


----------



## useless (20. Juli 2021)

Heute der erste Aktivtag am zweiten Urlaubstag am Bodensee. Start für eine 75km Tour in Radolfszell bei 26º und "einer leichten Luft" wie die Leute hier sagen 


Dann in Richtung Konstanz rüber auf die Schweizer Seite den Naben Hügi  (Rock Lobster) und Edco  (Schwinn) zeigen wo sie herkommen. Mit Blick auf die Insel Reichenau.


Dann bis nach Stein am Rhein wieder rüber und noch baden im Rhein.


Und dann wieder ab nach Hause. Dort wartete dann noch ein Grashüpfer in der Terassentür mit einer kleinen Alienvorführung auf.



Es war ein toller Tag!


----------



## asco1 (22. Juli 2021)

Urlaub in der Heimat. Was liegt da näher, als 90er  Composit durch den Harz zu prügeln?


----------



## useless (23. Juli 2021)

Ich finde ja aussergewöhnliche nicht ganz so oft zu sehende Räder immer wieder gut.  Auch wenn mir ein Tick zu viel "purplene" Details dran sind. Aber schön für die Vielfalt!


----------



## gStar_1988 (23. Juli 2021)

Heute den Neuzugang (96er M900 in XL) auf Herz und Nieren geprüft und für sehr gut befunden.


----------



## Nightstorm (23. Juli 2021)

Die unglaubliche Leichtigkeit des Koi's....









Das Unwetter hat einige asphaltierte Sträßchen zu Hindernisstrails verwandelt.

Und zwar ohne Zutun eines in der Nähe fließenden Bachs.













Hier noch was Kultur und Geschichte zum Bergischen Land...













Zwar nur ne knappe Stunde unterwegs....aber gut zum Wochenendeinstieg.


----------



## Stahlbetrieb (24. Juli 2021)

im botanischen Garten von Mainz. Der bunte CroMega wird gerne mal mit Blumen verwechselt.


----------



## Horst Link (24. Juli 2021)

Kurze Feierabendrunde. Final Check für den Urlaub.


----------



## Mathes66 (25. Juli 2021)

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder auf dem Rad. Was für ein schönes Gefühl..


----------



## msony (28. Juli 2021)

Mahlzeit
Fotos der letzen Ausfahrten.

























Gruss
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikingDevil (28. Juli 2021)

Urlaub in DLand


----------



## gStar_1988 (28. Juli 2021)

BikingDevil schrieb:


> Urlaub in DLand
> Anhang anzeigen 1314492Anhang anzeigen 1314493


Wo ist das denn? Schaut gut und iwie bekannt aus.


----------



## useless (28. Juli 2021)

Auf jeden Fall am anderen Ende wo wir rum fahren: Dingelsdorf am Bodensee gegenüber von Überlingen. Auch bedeckt 


Aber zusehends besser 


Morgen noch die letzte große Tour dann können die Räder wieder gesäubert werden....





Zumindest sind jetzt die Felgen einigermaßen eingebremst.


----------



## asco1 (28. Juli 2021)

Heute mal den Ostharz rund um die Burg Falkenstein unsicher gemacht. Schöne, verwachsene Singletrails gefunden.


----------



## BikingDevil (29. Juli 2021)

gStar_1988 schrieb:


> Wo ist das denn? Schaut gut und iwie bekannt aus.


Norderney


----------



## manuelschafer (30. Juli 2021)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> Album # TRAIL TOURING - MTB-News.de
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Gegen Ende der Tour dann auch mal ohne Gepäck ...


----------



## useless (30. Juli 2021)

Gestern hatten wir bei durchgehend gutem Wetter die anspruchvollste Tour über 4Kilometer auf den knapp 716 Meter hohen Schiener Berg 


Toller Ausblick für uns Flachlandtiroler. Auf der anderen Seite runter nach Wangen 


Unten das letzte mal in den Lago-de-Boden gesprungen 


Das war es dann für dieses Jahr. Adieu du Land der leckeren Essen und dicken vollgefederten E-Bikes.


----------



## BikingDevil (30. Juli 2021)

useless schrieb:


> ...und dicken vollgefederten E-Bikes.


Hier auf Norderney wirst  du blöd angeguckt, wenn du keinen Motor hast und bei Windstärke 8-9(Gegenwind) mit Kinderhänger auf dem Deich unterwegs bist


----------



## useless (31. Juli 2021)

Frei nach der goldenen E-Moped Regel: Je fetter der Hintern, je fetter der Akku!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (31. Juli 2021)

Herzliche Urlaubsgrüße von der Ostseeküste sendet
kalihalde


----------



## Horst Link (31. Juli 2021)

Waren gestern mal wieder im Dunklen spielen.


----------



## gStar_1988 (31. Juli 2021)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Herzliche Urlaubsgrüße von der Ostseeküste sendet
> kalihalde


Da schließe ich mich an, ebenfalls Ostsee. Allerdings weniger Panorama Foto und dafür Tourausstattung.


----------



## useless (31. Juli 2021)

BikingDevil schrieb:


> Hier auf Norderney wirst  du blöd angeguckt, wenn du keinen Motor hast und bei Windstärke 8-9(Gegenwind) mit Kinderhänger auf dem Deich unterwegs bist


Und noch lustiger ist es,  wenn du auf E-Biker, die dich gerade mit Boost und Kette rechts voller Stolz überholt haben, von hinten auffährts, die Freiläufe (Edco und Hügi) dann klicken lässt, NICHT überholst und dich dann dabei lautstark unterhältst. Die immer nervöser werdenden Blicke nach hinten sind zum schießen


----------



## ArSt (31. Juli 2021)

useless schrieb:


> die dich gerade mit Boost und Kette rechts voller Stolz überholt haben,


Boost kann nicht sein, die fahren alle auf niedrigster Unterstützungsstufe. Hat mir bisher zumindest jeder gesagt.


----------



## DrmZ (31. Juli 2021)

@kalihalde @gStar_1988 Ihr habt hier oben also das schöne Wetter abgegriffen.
Ich bin heute von Wismar die 50km zu meinem Bruder in die Nähe von Sternberg.
Wollte auf dem Rückweg eigentlich noch paar Bilder machen, da hats aber fast durchgehend gegossen.
Wenigstens weiß ich jetzt, dass die Regenjacke auch nach 2h noch dicht hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceo (1. August 2021)

wir haben vorgestern über den tag den schönen und erfrischenden österreichischen attersee umrundet. leider ist das meiste ufer in privater hand (was schon etwas stört, gerade wenn die heimat an der ostsee liegt). findet man aber einen schönen platz – wie unseren rastplatz – ist die welt direkt sehr in ordnung. und es ist absolut geil, wie sauber alles ist   wir hatten spaß.


----------



## synlos (1. August 2021)

Brodies in freier Wildbahn. 

























Schön wars, Jungs! 😍


----------



## expresso'93 (1. August 2021)




----------



## manuelschafer (2. August 2021)

Die etwas Road lastige Bereifung hatte sich von Boden- zum Königsee dann doch wirklich bewährt.
Die großen Flatpedals ebenso zum Treten der Beladung (Taschen und Hänger hier nicht mehr zu sehen).


----------



## msony (2. August 2021)

Hallo





























Gruss
Markus


----------



## kalihalde (2. August 2021)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Herzliche Urlaubsgrüße von der Ostseeküste sendet
> kalihalde



Gleiche Lokation, weniger Wind, anderes Rad.







Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## miles2014 (3. August 2021)

Na mit meinem neuen Bike lande ich hoffentlich nicht im Fertigmacher...
Heute frühe Proberunde für das Rad und den gebrochenen Zeh. Beide halbwegs bestanden, also geht's am Wochenende in den Pfälzer Wald


----------



## Nightstorm95 (3. August 2021)

Zuerst die halbe Nacht Olympia (fantastisch die Fabelweltrekordzeit des Norwegers über 400m Hürden) - anschl. mit dem Radl entlang des Mittellandkanals ...





Läuft seit vielen Kilometern tadellos ... selbst die "Powerarms" rühren sich nicht vom Fleck !


----------



## Spezi66 (3. August 2021)

Nightstorm95 schrieb:


> Fabelweltrekordzeit


Mit der Zeit wärst du hier deutscher Meister geworden.
Allerdings ohne Hürden.


----------



## manuelschafer (4. August 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miles2014 (4. August 2021)

Nochmal eine kurze Runde, hier kann am Picknicktisch lokale Kunst bewundert werden


----------



## useless (4. August 2021)

Ich hatte mich wochenlang erfolgreich gedrückt. Bei uns war es bedeckt und deswegen musste Sammlungspflege mal wieder sein.


Zumal es demnächst Nachwuchs gibt....


----------



## Horst Link (5. August 2021)

Faxen dicke...


----------



## Davidbelize (5. August 2021)

Da sag mal einer MTB's sind keine Droge!!


----------



## kalihalde (6. August 2021)

Fischland zwischen Bodden ... 




... und Ostsee.




Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## caemis (6. August 2021)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Fischland zwischen Bodden ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, ist das Wetter wieder brauchbar! Hab ne schöne Zeit an der Küste


----------



## Lorenzini (7. August 2021)

Deutschland ist wirklich ein schönes Land. Tolle Bilder.


----------



## miles2014 (7. August 2021)

Drehen gerade eine Runde im wunderbaren Pfälzer Wald


----------



## kalihalde (7. August 2021)

Nach einem Gewitterschauer heute Mittag 




ging es dann doch noch an den Weststrand auf dem Darß.







Schön war´s.




Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (8. August 2021)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Nach einem Gewitterschauer heute Mittag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wun-der-schön! Sowohl Bike, als auch Gegend. Was ist denn das für eine Gabel?


----------



## kalihalde (8. August 2021)

asco1 schrieb:


> Wun-der-schön! Sowohl Bike, als auch Gegend. Was ist denn das für eine Gabel?


Vielen Dank.




Die Gabel ist original und wurde von Hooger Booger als "CR-MO Freestyle" bezeichnet.

Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Stadtkind (8. August 2021)

Bin heute ein sehr rotes und ein sehr blaues Fahrrad eingefahren. 












Sehr ungewöhnlich die Umstellung von einem superbreiten modern ausgelegten Lenker auf einen klassischen Lenker.


----------



## msony (9. August 2021)

Hallo
Eine Runde durch Essen.
Jürgen Ventor Reilś Tattoo Shop.



 

 

 




Gruss
Markus


----------



## useless (9. August 2021)

Mitten im Nirvana zwischen Dänischburg und Seetz. Ich wusste nur soviel: Archäologisches Wegenetz aus dem 19. Jahrhundert 








Bei trockenem Geläuf bestimmt noch besser. Allerdings ist weiß für knöcheltiefen Matsch eher unvorteilhaft


----------



## Thomas Sommer (10. August 2021)

Die Fotoausbeute von heute:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (10. August 2021)

Zur Abwechslung waren wir mal mit dem Klassiker und ohne Trailer im Naturpark Erzgebirge Vogtland unterwegs 





Blick über Schöneck :









Grüße Franky​


----------



## msony (11. August 2021)

Hallo



























Gruss
Markus


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (11. August 2021)

@msony is die Scheune beim Bauern Becks?


----------



## msony (11. August 2021)

Horster_Schwabe schrieb:


> @msony is die Scheune beim Bauern Becks?


Boar,kann ich dir garnicht so genau sagen
Ne Bauer Becks war woanders aber der hat wohl komplett zu


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (11. August 2021)

Das Wetter war heute extrem schwül. Was lag also näher, als das neue KONA mal in den kühlen Forst zu lenken.





Das hier war mal ein wunderschöner Spazier- und Wanderweg, kaum mal breiter als 1.5m. Nun ist auf eine Strecke von gut 3km alles Fritte. Da fallen mir gleich die Schlagzeilen aus den 90ern ein. "Mountainbiker machen unsere Wälder kaputt..."




An dieser Stelle waren es nicht die Schweine mit den Baggern, sondern die Schweine mit den Borsten. Lassen wir mal so gelten.




Schöner Speedway und keine Menschenseele weit und breit.




Auch hier nur ein MTBler und ansonsten Totenstille. Klasse.




Geiler Trail, leider sind die Brennesseln momentan in Topform.




Auch im Saarland sind ein paar Unwetterschäden geblieben.




Panorami in grün. Träumchen.




Klasse.




Gleich muss der Wasserschlauch sein Bestes geben.


----------



## kalihalde (12. August 2021)

Heute früh an der Ostsee.



[Hommage an Heinz Endler]

Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## expresso'93 (14. August 2021)




----------



## synlos (14. August 2021)

expresso'93 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1322680Anhang anzeigen 1322682Anhang anzeigen 1322683Anhang anzeigen 1322684


Ich müßte auch mal wieder mit nem Klassiker gondeln.


----------



## Horst Link (14. August 2021)

Schöne Runde auf der Kröte im Wettersteingebirge. Falls jemand mal dort sein sollte: der Weg von der Rotmoosalm zur Wettersteinhütte ist der Hammer.


----------



## mauricer (15. August 2021)

Sehr schön Horschti. Geile Bilder und nachvollziehbar, dass die Kröte dafür ein paar Gänge mehr brauchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (16. August 2021)

Auch mit Schaltung bist du mit der Möhre absolute Randgruppe. Folgende Mankos weist dieses Rad auf:

Kein Carbon.
Keine Federung.
Keine brauchbaren Bremsen.
Zu kleine Felgen.
Zu schmale Felgen und Reifen.
Kein Tubeless.
Kein Tapered Steuerrohr.
Kein Boost.
Keine Steckachsen.
Kein Motor.
Keine Dropperpost.
Keine integrierte Kurbel.
Keine elektronische Schaltung.
Zuviele Kettenblätter.
Zuwenige Ritzel.
Zu schmaler Lenker.
Zu wenig Reach.
Zuviel Stack.

Habe ich was vergessen? Also eigentlich unfahrbar. Aber trotzdem geil


----------



## kalihalde (16. August 2021)

Ostseehotel Wustrow im Jahr 2019, kurz nachdem es nach einem technischen Defekt in der Küche abgebrannt ist. Versicherung hat gezahlt.




Das Hotel wurde wieder aufgebaut und ist jetzt wieder im Betrieb. 
Die "Rostocker"-Fahnen wehen auch wieder - läuft.





Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Fischland (18. August 2021)

....eine der schönsten Ecken an der Ostsee - Fischland eben.


----------



## kalihalde (19. August 2021)

Fischland schrieb:


> ....eine der schönsten Ecken an der Ostsee - Fischland eben.


Genau, @Fischland .

Gestern war es hier oben eher durchwachsen .




Heute hatten Sturm und Regen Pause. Man konnte sein Rad wieder irgendwo hinstellen, ohne dass es vom Wind umgeweht wurde.











Einen schönen Abend
kalihalde


----------



## oppaunke (20. August 2021)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Auch mit Schaltung bist du mit der Möhre absolute Randgruppe. Folgende Mankos weist dieses Rad auf:
> 
> Kein Carbon.
> Keine Federung.
> ...


Habs noch etwas ergänzt...

Keine Scheibenbremsen.
Kein Powermeter.
Kein Oilslick.(ganz wichtig!)


----------



## ArSt (20. August 2021)

oppaunke schrieb:


> Habs noch etwas ergänzt...
> 
> Keine Scheibenbremsen.
> Kein Powermeter.
> Kein Oilslick.(ganz wichtig!)


... und kein Elektromotor! 
Edith: Mist, war ja schon aufgezählt.
Dann halt keine schwarzen Speichen (auch sehr wichtig!).


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (20. August 2021)

Eben war ich mal ein wenig umherwheelern. Das Teil macht echt mächtig Laune und der Fahrkomfort ist wahrlich beachtlich.


----------



## Nightstorm (20. August 2021)

Eine nicht unbedeutende Anzahl der aufgeführten Begrifflichkeiten sagt mir noch nicht mal was....  

So oder so...

Bei dem was alles fehlt kann es sich nur um ein echtes MTB handeln. Und nicht um so weichgespülte Komfort Kisten.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (20. August 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PEUGEOTfan (22. August 2021)

Heute gabs mal eine spannende Ausfahrt durch Zecken- und Brennesselgebiet. Grösstenteils waren wir auf lenkerschmalen Singletrails unterwegs, weshalb es auch keine Gelegenheit zum Fotografieren gab.




























Und auch wenn es in den einschlägigen Magazinen anders dargestellt wird: Das 26" MTB ist noch immer ein ernstzunehmendes Sportgerät. Auch ohne Monsterfedergabel und Scheibenbremsen, die einem kleinen Motorrad gut zu Gesicht stehen würden!


----------



## red_hook (22. August 2021)

82km


----------



## Ketterechts (22. August 2021)

Schönes Wetter hatte ich keines , aber ich wollte unbedingt die EFC mit Steckachse am roten Zaskar ausprobieren. Im Zuge des Umbaus kam auch das einsame GT Hadley Laufrad endlich mal in ein Bike 













Am Schluss nach 35km stand das Wasser in den Schuhen und ich wäre fast von nem kreuzenden Schwarzstorch vom Rad geholt worden. 

Der EFC fehlt es ganz klar an Dämpfung , aber EBH passt ganz gut zum Zassi


----------



## msony (23. August 2021)

Hallo
Unterwegs am Kanal(Stadthafen Essen/Bottrop).

























Gruss
Markus


----------



## Stahlbetrieb (24. August 2021)

Scheue Tiere fotografiert man am besten früh am Morgen. Kurze Runde ums Haus mit dem Schizääääääng.


----------



## funny1978 (24. August 2021)

Testrunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diesy (25. August 2021)

Über Rügen nach Schweden...

...nähe Königsstuhl








Stadtbummel in Ystad







Erkundungstour nähe Tyrislöt im Schärengarten St. Anna 🇸🇪









Grüße aus dem Norden!
Martin


----------



## msony (25. August 2021)

Hallo
Heute mal eine Runde durch die Natur.
















Hell blaues Grubenwasser.















[/url)







Gruss

Markus


----------



## Ketterechts (25. August 2021)

Ha , aber Heute war klasse Wetter angesagt .

Also zuerst mit Frau und Kindern in den Tierpark (Rad im Kofferraum) und dann die gut 40km mit dem Bike nach Hause Radeln  .




















Bin immer wieder froh,  daß meine bessere Hälfte diese Spinnerei so klaglos hinnimmt .


----------



## manuelschafer (27. August 2021)

An der Isar


----------



## manuelschafer (27. August 2021)

Fortsetzung


----------



## IHateRain (27. August 2021)

...die Bilder sehen aus wie vom Film entwickelt und dann abfotografiert. Nutzt Du einen Filter, oder so?

Tolle Tour ✌️


----------



## manuelschafer (27. August 2021)

Thnx,
Fotoapp für iphone-war schon fast dunkel,,,,


----------



## KUBIKUS (27. August 2021)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> Thnx,
> Fotoapp für iphone-war schon fast dunkel,,,,


iPhone kann es besser. Probiere es mal ohne irgendwelche Filter.


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (27. August 2021)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> iPhone kann es besser. Probiere es mal ohne irgendwelche Filter.


----------



## manuelschafer (27. August 2021)

Jein, holt das maximum aus dem 4s raus  ich mag filter nicht,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KUBIKUS (27. August 2021)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> Jein, holt das maximum aus dem 4s raus  ich mag filter nicht,...


Oha, das 4s ist in heutiger Zeit natürlich schon ein Klassiker.


----------



## RidgeRunner89 (28. August 2021)

Nach 2 Wochen fressen im Urlaub 😋 musste etwas Bewegung her. Zwischen 2 Schauern eine kleine Runde gedreht.
Nach 2 trockenen Sommer müssen hier eine ganze Menge Fichten weg.


----------



## kalihalde (29. August 2021)

Richtig schönes Wetter war leider dieses Jahr nicht beim Rocky Mountain Retro Treffen im Harz. Aber dafür haben wir die Geräte nach allen Regeln der Kunst über rutschige Wurzeltrails und durch Pfützen gejagt .





















Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## miles2014 (29. August 2021)

Rocky Mountain Runde schaut ja super aus!

Hier siehts ähnlich aus in den letzten Tagen- regnerisch, neblig, Sonne guckt nur kurz zwischen den Wolken hervor. Die Hänge des Siegtals und die Nutscheid haben natürlich trotzdem ihren Zauber. Wer drauf achtet, der bemerkt, vor allem im Sonnenlicht, die braunen Stellen im Wald. Viele tote Fichten, viele neue Rückepfade für Riesenmaschinen, viele Transport-LKWs für Übersee.




Dabei möchte ich noch auf eine ganz klassische Komponente des Mountainbikens aufmerksam machen:




Mountainbiken ist ein sauberer Sport, wer auf seiner Hausrunde Müll aufsammelt erfreut sich selbst, und tut der gebeutelten Natur etwas Gutes.


----------



## gStar_1988 (29. August 2021)

miles2014 schrieb:


> Rocky Mountain Runde schaut ja super aus!
> 
> Hier siehts ähnlich aus in den letzten Tagen- regnerisch, neblig, Sonne guckt nur kurz zwischen den Wolken hervor. Die Hänge des Siegtals und die Nutscheid haben natürlich trotzdem ihren Zauber. Wer drauf achtet, der bemerkt, vor allem im Sonnenlicht, die braunen Stellen im Wald. Viele tote Fichten, viele neue Rückepfade für Riesenmaschinen, viele Transport-LKWs für Übersee.
> 
> ...


Die Sattelüberhöhung schockt - Respekt!


----------



## miles2014 (29. August 2021)

Joa, wirkt auch hier perspektivisch fies, 400er Stütze und 150er Vorbau am 21" Rahmen müssen sein.


----------



## Diesy (29. August 2021)

... neues aus Schweden bzw aus Äland / oh es ist doch schon Finnland...!


----------



## msony (30. August 2021)

Hallo
Unterwegs in Bottrop entlang der Emscher.

Zeche Prosper Haniel.

















Gruss
Markus


----------



## Stadtkind (30. August 2021)

🌈


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas Sommer (31. August 2021)

Mit dem Hammer in der Haard


----------



## Diesy (31. August 2021)

...das Wetter war traumhaft Heute, leider zum Paddeln (... auch ein Klassiker  Pouch RZ 85)
zu windig und die Wellen hatten weiße Krönchen!
So wurde kurzerhand das Bike genommen!

















Grüße aus dem Norden!
Martin


----------



## noka78 (2. September 2021)

Kleine Testrunde ins Grüne - die Übersetzung mit improvisierter Friction erweist sich hier im Flachland mit langen Schotterpisten als durchaus vorteilhaft !
Grüße aus dem Spreewald


----------



## Ketterechts (5. September 2021)

Da wegen zu vieler Baustellen zuhause nur noch der Sonntag zum Radeln bleibt,  hab ich das schöne Wetter genutzt , um das Germans bissl auszuführen.


----------



## msony (6. September 2021)

Hallo

Eine Runde durch Bochum.





Stillgelegtes Heizkraftwerk.



























Gruss
Markus


----------



## Lorenzini (8. September 2021)

Rocky M. In der Sächsischen Schweiz.





 ü













kleiner Abendspaziergang zum verdauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischland (9. September 2021)

...schöne unterschätzte Ecke in Germany - Bad Schandau, Schrammsteine, Lilienstein, Papststein, Königstein usw.
Und dann der Elbradweg.....


----------



## Dean76 (9. September 2021)

Schnelle Nachmittagsrunde🙂




Falsches Gerät dabei🤪




Liebe Grüße 
André


----------



## gaggo (9. September 2021)

Der Spätsommer in den Bergen ist aktuell ein Traum!













Mit der Cane Creek vom Daniel bremst es excellent.😉


----------



## Nightstorm95 (9. September 2021)

Ebenfalls TOP-Wetter ...





Gruß, Max
___________________________________________________________
Suche orig. Syncros Sattelstütze, 2. Gen. in 27.2x425mm


----------



## msony (10. September 2021)

Moin
Kurzer Ausflug durch Essen.














Gruss
Markus


----------



## SJS_666 (10. September 2021)

msony schrieb:


> Moin
> Kurzer Ausflug durch Essen.
> 
> 
> ...


Schön zu sehen. dass es das Cafe Nord immer noch gibt. Leider gilt das nicht für das ehemals rechts daneben gelegene Roxy (später 2 Rock)...


----------



## msony (10. September 2021)

SJS_666 schrieb:


> Schön zu sehen. dass es das Cafe Nord immer noch gibt. Leider gilt das nicht für das ehemals rechts daneben gelegene Roxy (später 2 Rock)...


und rechts neben dem ehemaligen 2 Rock gibt es noch das Turock.


----------



## SJS_666 (10. September 2021)

msony schrieb:


> und rechts neben dem ehemaligen 2 Rock gibt es noch das Turock.


Das meinte ich doch! Also doch! Hatte irgendwie verdrängt, dass es zwischen den beiden noch was gab!
Das war früher (90er) das Roxy! Neben dem Soundgarden in Dortmund und dem Raskalnikov in Oberhausen, die üblichen Feierlocations am Wochenende!

Lang, lang ist´s her...


----------



## oppaunke (10. September 2021)

msony schrieb:


> Moin
> Kurzer Ausflug durch Essen.
> 
> Gruss
> Markus


Was die in Essen sind wir in Trinken…☝️


----------



## msony (10. September 2021)

oppaunke schrieb:


> Was die in Essen sind wir in Trinken…☝️


Das läuft zur Zeit gut im Pott.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horster_Schwabe (10. September 2021)

SJS_666 schrieb:


> Das meinte ich doch! Also doch! Hatte irgendwie verdrängt, dass es zwischen den beiden noch was gab!
> Das war früher (90er) das Roxy! Neben dem Soundgarden in Dortmund und dem Raskalnikov in Oberhausen, die üblichen Feierlocations am Wochenende!
> 
> Lang, lang ist´s her...



oweh....der Soundgarden in DO.... ÜBLE Zeiten, aber geil....


----------



## Radiance (10. September 2021)

Sonne am satt am Dienstag! Zeit für einen kleinen Ausritt über die Paderborner Hochfläche


----------



## msony (10. September 2021)

Hallo
und ein schönes Wochenende.



















Gruss
Markus


----------



## mauricer (10. September 2021)

Nicht-Klassisch heute die Sweet & Sauerland-Runde begonnen. Sonne, Regen und auch mal unfahrbar. Aber geil!


----------



## chriam (11. September 2021)

Seit ewigen Zeiten mal wieder am Lech unterwegs gewesen....





MfG
Chris


----------



## miles2014 (11. September 2021)

Moin zusammen,
Dem @joglo gegenüber hatte ich es Mal erwähnt.
Heute haben zwei Klassiker den Vulkan.Bike Marathon bestritten. Dabei wurde sich nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert, aber der Spaß war vorhanden.

Sollte jemand Interesse haben Mal mit einem Klassiker einen Marathon mit zu fahren, kann er sich gerne melden.
Evtl schon am 09.10. zum Wasgau.Bike?

Leider gibt's noch keine Bilder vom Lauf, aber das Bild zeigt den Matsch, der den Lauf erschwerte.


----------



## Prinz72 (11. September 2021)

Anfang der Woche habe ich das gute Wetter genutzt, um das Red Shred mal wieder auszufahren...
der Taunus ist demnächst waldfrei...man hat Ausblicke wie noch nie (leider).


----------



## asco1 (12. September 2021)

Kleine Testrunde in den Hauswald und Umgebung.




















Wie fährt es sich (?) : in leichtem Gelände schnell und wendig. Im Uphill neigt es relativ schnell zum steigen. Im Downhill Dank Federgabel recht komfortabel und flink. Der Lenker ist tatsächlich etwas zu schmal. Ich hoffe, das gibt sich mit dem Midge dann.

Fazit: kann man machen.

Grüße aus Franken.
Basti


----------



## Nightstorm (13. September 2021)

Nach fast 5 Wochen Pause lechzten Körper, Geist und Seele nach Bewegung. 

Wetter passt, Kondition nicht, Untergrund "Schmuckstück-Geeignet".

Also her mit dem Silberpfeil!

Konnte mich eh nicht entscheiden, ob Straße oder Gelände.





Zeit hatte ich leider nicht so viel, egal Hauptsache der Junge kommt mal an die Luft.





Mal wieder der obligatorische Blick nach Kölle....





Dieses Gerät ist optimal für den Multifunktioseinsatz:





Die schönsten Kurven wo gibt...





Auch sowas ist mit den Gravelking kein Problem





War des schööö...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (13. September 2021)

Hallo
Heute ging es mal wieder entlang des Kanals in Essen.





















Gruss
Markus


----------



## fiveelements (14. September 2021)

Heute erstes Mal in diesem Jahr mit dem Explosif im Taunus. Mit neueren Reifen fährts sehr gut. Der Dirty Dan von ca. 2010 hat satt Profil, wiegt 450 Gramm und ist über alles nur 50 mm breit. Rollt hervorragend.






Bei der gestreckten Sitzposition sind 12 Grad Lenkerkröpfung sehr angenehm.






Rosskopf






Und zum Schluss der Feldberg. Es werden nach Westen hin immer mehr Windräder.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (14. September 2021)

Eine komfortable, vollgefederte Abendrunde mit dem Sunn:









(Der Dirty Dan ist für mich DER Vorderreifen für wiedrige Verhältnisse. Auf Asphalt fährt 
er allerdings etwas eckig finde ich. Da fehlen ihm die Profilblöcke in der Mitte.)


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (14. September 2021)

Ok, nur der Name auf dem Rahmen und die Location sind retro…


----------



## msony (16. September 2021)

Moin
Im Ruhrtal auf der Suche nach alten Gemäuer und neuen Trails.

Gestartet am Markt in Essen Steele.









































War eine sehr coole Tour heute.
Gruesse
Markus


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (16. September 2021)

Es wird langsam Herbst.... 





Grüße Franky​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funny1978 (16. September 2021)

msony schrieb:


> Moin
> Im Ruhrtal auf der Suche nach alten Gemäuer und neuen Trails.
> 
> Gestartet am Markt in Essen Steele.
> ...


polo 1 oder audi 50 sieht man heutzutage auch sehr selten, sind leider sehr viele weggegammelt


----------



## maggus75 (16. September 2021)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Es wird langsam Herbst....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann hast du das also geholt für nen Fuffi... Glückwunsch. Bin etwas neidisch.
Sehr schönes Gerät


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (16. September 2021)

Ja, ich wollte eigentlich nur einen Bullmoose Lenker haben. Das Centurion ist aber bis auf Stütze, Sattel und Griffe noch komplett original. Kann man nicht zerlegen...



​


----------



## maggus75 (16. September 2021)

Ich hatte ihn kurz nach einstellen schon angeschrieben. Das Bild war aber relativ unscharf, man konnte den Zustand nicht so erkennen und mit der fetten Rahmentasche dachte ich, das wurde sicher viel gefahren. Wären 50km gewesen von Bayern durch den CZ Zipfel nach Sachsen. Da Freizeit grad dünn gesäht ist, hatte ich ihn deswegen erst nach Bildern gefragt wg. Zustand. Die wollte er am nächsten Tag machen - dann schrieb er am nächsten Abend aber, ist verkauft... Hätte ich Zeit gehabt, wärs meins gewesen  🤷‍♂️ .

Traumzustand ...

Das sind sogar noch die Reifen, die beim Verkauf drauf waren, oder? Nur der Brooks ist weg?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (16. September 2021)

Bei mir waren es auch rund 50km, selten genug, dass was in der Nähe steht. Ich hab auch nicht nach Bildern gefragt weil ich eh nur die Bullmoose und Pedale wollte, und da wäre ein zu guter Zustand auch nicht hilfreich um es zu schlachten. Gefahren wurde es nicht viel. Die Felgen sind wie neu, Reifen hart aber kaum abgefahren. Der Brooks war nicht original, ebenso die gefederte Stütze. Es müsste nur mal zerlegt und gründlich geputzt werden. Aber erstmal widme ich mich dem Hercules, das passt mir besser... 
Der VK war der Erstbesitzer, war nicht einfach damals an so ein neumodisches MTB zu kommen meinte er.


----------



## maggus75 (16. September 2021)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> weil ich eh nur die Bullmoose und Pedale wollte


Ich nehme dir den Rest gerne ab   .
Mal sehen, bin noch an nem anderen Centurion dran. Müsste selbe Baureihe sein. Weiß, jedoch gleiches Design am Sattelrohr, nur Zustand wohl deutlich schlechter, mal sehen...


----------



## ice (17. September 2021)

fiveelements schrieb:


> Und zum Schluss der Feldberg. Es werden nach Westen hin immer mehr Windräder.


Da sind doch kaum welche  
Schau mal nördlicher , im Vogelsberg, über die Hügel.... da gibt es mittlerweile mehr Windräder als Natur


----------



## Maliaton (17. September 2021)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Ja, ich wollte eigentlich nur einen Bullmoose Lenker haben. Das Centurion ist aber bis auf Stütze, Sattel und Griffe noch komplett original. Kann man nicht zerlegen...
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Nun weiß auch ich, wo es gelandet ist. Ich hatte es ja auch mal auf dem Schirm. Freut mich, dass es im Forum wieder auftaucht und nicht zerlegt wird. So schön geputzt sieht es ja richtig toll aus! Respekt auch für die schönen Fotos! Die Bikes scheinen wie von selbst zu stehen.


----------



## mauricer (17. September 2021)

Tolles Wetter heute in Sölden!


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (17. September 2021)

Heut gings ab durch die Mitte- die Mitte der Stadt. Inkl. interessanter Einblicke in einen urbanen Dschungle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (17. September 2021)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1341120


----------



## Nightstorm (17. September 2021)

Freitag Nachmittag.

Wochenende einläuten.

Es wurde doch nicht das Attitude 






Nur ein kleines Ründchen.





Wetter und Luft irgendwie seltsam. Beine müde...und dann 26 / 26 Übersetzung....

Zum Glück muss ich ja Zwischendurch immer mal für Fotos halten.









Nicht die grüne Hölle, eher Licht am Ende des Tunnels.





Hinter dem Tunnel





Grüne Kunst. Vor und hinter dem Zaun.





Am Ende noch ein paar schöne Bauwerke.













Wird es dunkel, leuchtet das Rascal...





Einen schönen Abend

Tom


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (18. September 2021)

Semmelblitz   









Grüße Franky​


----------



## mauricer (19. September 2021)

Auch Tag 2 hatte es wetter-technisch in sich. So ein Glück. Entschuldigt den non-classic-Content. Auch nur Bergabfahren ist richtig anstrengend bei 7-10km Abfahrten. Und so mancher Trail hat mich an die Grenze meiner technischen Fähigkeiten gebracht. Trotzdem geil.


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (19. September 2021)

Kleiner Ritt mir der Hipster Schleuder.


----------



## useless (19. September 2021)

Auf dem ehemaligen DDR Grenzstreifen war es zwar leer, aber auch langweilig und holperig 


Also nach Pinkelpause 


ab in den Wald Pilzsammler erschrecken.


Auch wenn man etwas später den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht sieht.


Brüller! Ich lach mich tot


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. September 2021)

Jungfernfahrt mit dem Hercules im Naturpark Erzgebirge Vogtland 










Grüße Franky​


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (19. September 2021)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Jungfernfahrt mit dem Hercules im Naturpark Erzgebirge Vogtland
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mit dem Outfit bist du für mich der Held der Woche! Sehr geil. Ich hab wg. starker Körpermittenwölbung echt Probleme sowas in meiner Grösse zu bekommen.


----------



## synlos (19. September 2021)

useless schrieb:


> Auf dem ehemaligen DDR Grenzstreifen war es zwar leer, aber auch langweilig und holperig Anhang anzeigen 1341986


Erinnert mich ein bißchen an den Wald von Arenberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (19. September 2021)

Sonntagsroutine 

Besuch bei der Schwiegermutter und die Kleine wieder abgeholt, da wir sie am Samstag nicht mit 7h Baustelle langweilen wollten bzw. Attacke angesagt war. 

Und als Belohnung  - Curtlo und 1000hm  











Und später noch mit den Kindern aufs Wikingerfest  - jetzt bin ich platt.


----------



## asco1 (20. September 2021)

Letzten Samstag, alte Männer auf alten Fahrrädern. Spass in Mittelfranken.

@iStussy @yo_felix


----------



## yo_felix (20. September 2021)

asco1 schrieb:


> Letzten Samstag, alte Männer auf alten Fahrrädern. Spass in Mittelfranken.


Quasi Selbsthilfegruppe. "Hallo, ich bin Felix und auch mein Rad ist in besserem Zustand als ich" 

Das war wirklich eine schöne Runde. Und ganz opamäßig waren wir ja dann auch nicht unterwegs. Mehr gewagt als der Typ mit dem Elektromofa im Steinbruch!


----------



## ceo (21. September 2021)

hab lang hier nix mehr gezeigt, nu aber. die gestrige heimaturlaub-tour mit dem zaskar zum strand hat gut getan und erfrischt – zwischendurch sogar mit sonne. hier ein paar bilder:


----------



## expresso'93 (22. September 2021)

Ostseestrand, leider ohne Sonne...


----------



## miles2014 (22. September 2021)

Der Sommer kommt in diesem Jahr spät ins Siegtal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gegen-den-Strom (26. September 2021)

Nach langer Zeit den Canadier endlich wieder fahrbereit gemacht und eine kleine Frührunde gedreht. Außer der eine Stop, nur gefahren. So ein DeKerf ist einfach... 🥰






Nur mit der WTB bin ich noch nicht zufrieden. Der Druckpunkt ist mega schwammig. Hat hier jemand Tips? 


Gruß Uwe


----------



## Stahlbetrieb (26. September 2021)

spontane Verlängerung des Brötchenhol-Weges am Sonntag kann so schön sein!


----------



## straylight23 (26. September 2021)

Kurze Testfahrt mit dem neuen GT auf den Trails rund um Gladbach. Höhenmeter gibt es hier nur durch einen Müllberg, trotzdem eine schöne Runde.





Die 2,4er Trail King sind komfortabel und grippig aber hinten leider etwas zu viel des Guten. Da kommt noch ein 2,2er Race King drauf. Ansonsten passt es prima und fährt sich super


----------



## Dean76 (26. September 2021)

Bei dem schönen Wetter musste ich auch unbedingt ne kleine Runde drehen.🤩




Liebe Grüße 
André


----------



## thomasg2466 (26. September 2021)

Potsdam Volkspark, blauer Himmel, Zaskar... läuft!


----------



## msony (28. September 2021)

Hallo
Ich habe auch noch ein paar Fotos der letzten Tage.

Der Herbst beginnt im Pott.





















Gruss
Markus


----------



## Lorenzini (28. September 2021)

Mit Yeti in der Pfalz 



fähre kornsand nach Oppenheim









viele Brunnen gib’s auch





und Kröten. Oppenheimer krötenbrunnen. Feine Tröpfchen.





das Yeti mag Wein. Aber es darf auch mal ein Pilschen sein.





Blick nach Schwabsburg


……und Nierstein





nichts ist für ewig. Yeti für immer.





zwei Freunde





feine Weine, schöne Frauen und andere schöne Sachen. Ich liebe die Pfalz.


----------



## flott.weg (30. September 2021)

Morgens um halb zehn scheint Die Welt noch in Ordnung. Geiles Wetter, erfrischende Temperaturen.....


----------



## Ketterechts (2. Oktober 2021)

Morgen ist Apfelernte und Grillen angesagt - da hab ich mich doch Heute mal aus dem Staub gemacht , allerdings war mal wieder das moderne Gerät am Start 







Und ja , es herbstelt ganz schön


----------



## red_hook (2. Oktober 2021)

Ab jetzt eher lange Hose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatbikepeg (3. Oktober 2021)

auch in Berlin Wedding herbstet es..


----------



## gaggo (3. Oktober 2021)

Föhn ist schön .....

ein wahrer Traum heute 🙂


----------



## Thomas Sommer (3. Oktober 2021)

Das Wetter sah gar nicht schön aus. Überraschenderweise bin ich aber trotzdem fast trocken geblieben.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (4. Oktober 2021)

Gestern Trip im 7G (Bonn) abgebrochen, da heftiger Sturm bereits mit ächzender Geräuschkulisse bei mehreren Tote Fichten große Äste abgebrochen hatte....






Habe gerade erst gesehen das es hier um Classikbikes geht....wenn es nicht passt verschieben....


----------



## Stahlbetrieb (4. Oktober 2021)

Lorenzini schrieb:


> Mit Yeti in der Pfalz Anhang anzeigen 1346946
> 
> fähre kornsand nach Oppenheim
> 
> ...


Auf der Kornsandfähre fahren ja einige potente Geräte. Ingelheim - Nierstein habe ich früher als Strecke über alles geliebt! Hahch...sollte ich wieder fahren! Der Imbiss auf der hessischen Seite ist auch genial (falls es ihn noch gibt)


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (5. Oktober 2021)

Test und Foto - Fahrt. 





Grüße Franky​


----------



## expresso'93 (9. Oktober 2021)




----------



## msony (9. Oktober 2021)

Hallo
Eine mini Runde ums Dorf.














Gruss
Markus


----------



## Nightstorm (9. Oktober 2021)

Es gibt diese Tage, wenige Male im Jahr tauchen sie auf, die haben irgendwie was besonderes.

Noch nicht mal, weil es konditionell besonders gut läuft. Eher im Gegenteil   
Aber wo alles besonders gut riecht (frisch gemähte Wiesen und Felder), das Wetter und die Luft absolut königlich sind, die Maschine perfekt rollt, die Mechanik 1A funktioniert, Herz und Seele spätestens beim Blick nach unten balsamiert werden. Und man mit einem innerlichen wie äußerlichen Grinsen unter der Sonnenbrille diese Stunden einfach nur genießt. 

Heute war bei mir so ein Tag, so ein paar Stunden, die wirkten wie ein ganzer Tag Urlaub.

Und dann auch noch auf einem Classicer.

Und als wäre das nicht genug, auch noch auf der Jungfernfahrt mit einem frisch aufgebauten Classicer.




Bevor "Diskussionen" anfangen:

Ja, ich fahre immer ohne Helm auf Straße, außer ein Veranstalter schreibt es vor...es geht nichts über Wind um' s Cappy. Seit über 40 Jahren geht es auch gut...





Man sollte natürlich immer den Blick nach vorne richten





Fast immer





Ist das herrlich





Alte Zeitzeugen aus Stein und hinter Eisen. Ein Steinbruch bei Lindlar.





Das muss auch mal sein, den Neuzugang von der Seite betrachten.





Richtung Ommerborner Kreuz.













Dieses Himmelblau... einfach toll.





Das übrige Lichtspiel aber auch.









Frisch war es zu Beginn schon, der Herbst ist da....





Trotz dicker Beine hat die 12 - 23 Kassette gereicht.





Gruß und schönes Wochenende

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (10. Oktober 2021)

Early bird, Semmel'n holen... 





Zum Helm, trage ich sogar früh auf dem Weg zum Bäcker. Einer meiner Bikekumpels auch. Zum Glück, denn jetzt fährt er Handbike, ohne Helm wären seine Frau und die Kinder jetzt nämlich allein. Also nicht nur an sich selbst denken, sondern auch mal an den Rest der Mannschaft 😉🤟
​


----------



## Nightstorm95 (10. Oktober 2021)

Guten Morgen Tom,

schöne Eindrücke ... leider ohne Helm!!!
Dann noch Handy-Gedaddel auf'n Bock ... für mich total verantwortungslos ggü unbeteiligten Dritten u. sich selbst.

VG, Max


----------



## Slopi (10. Oktober 2021)

Eine kleine Runde nach dem Mittagessen😎
mit der Frau.
lg sven


----------



## Ketterechts (10. Oktober 2021)

Kleine Sonntagsrunde - entgegen der Vernunft , da die Schulter mal wieder zwickt , aber das Wetter war/ist einfach zu schön zum Zuhause bleiben


----------



## Horst Link (10. Oktober 2021)

Schöne Grüße aus dem Trailcenter Rabenberg. Das FSR hat mal wieder top performt und muss sich nicht hinter seinen großrädrigen Kameraden verstecken.


----------



## Nightstorm (10. Oktober 2021)

Das Handy wurde ausschließlich für dieses eine Bild gedaddelt. Es war auf einsamer Landstraße. Weit und breit nichts zu sehen.

Glaube mir, lieber Max, ich rege mich jeden Tag mehrmals im Straßenverkehr auf, wenn die Mitmenschen mit dem Handy und nicht mit dem Blick nach vorne sowie dem Lenker oder Lenkrad beschäftigt sind. Und vor allem wenn sie dadurch andere gefährden.

Außer wenn ich für diesen Thread Bilder machen will, nehme ich sonst noch nicht mal ein Handy mit.

Jetzt ist die Diskussion leider doch da, ich will sie nicht unnötig ausweiten. Jeder wie er meint. Das mit der Verantwortung gegenüber anderen....ist so eine Sache.

Ich weiß das mag hart und egoistisch klingen, aber je nach Ausgang habe ich schon Opfer erlebt, wo ich mir für mich die Frage gestellt hatte, ob das jetzt noch lebenswert ist. Aber hier muss jeder für sich entscheiden.

Und wenn ich die Sicherheit immer in den absoluten Vordergrund stelle, damit andere beruhigt und sorglos sind, dann hätte ich auch nie den Spallagrat am Piz Bernina gehen dürfen. Ein falscher Schritt und der Tod ist sicher. Oder an anderen hochalpinen Gipfeln der Alpen.

Ist der Free Solo Kletterer verantwortungslos? Oder der 8000'er Aspirant ohne Sauerstoff?

Ich sage da nicht voreilig "JA".

Gruß

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## expresso'93 (10. Oktober 2021)

Heute Team only 🇨🇦 unterwegs 🤟


----------



## kalihalde (10. Oktober 2021)

Classic MTB meets Classic Car





Im Vorbeifahren dachte ich, einen Wartburg Melkus gesehen zu haben. Aber es war dann etwas noch selteneres, eins von zwei Rovomobilen .

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (10. Oktober 2021)

der morbide Charme des Ruhrgebiets. Ehemals Platz für 30000 Menschen und Spielstätte des ersten inoffiziellen Länderspiels der deutschen Fußballfauen, mittlerweile dem Verfall preisgegeben


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (10. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe heute das Hercules durch den Naturpark Erzgebirge Vogtland geknechtet   


















Grüße Franky​


----------



## Spezi66 (10. Oktober 2021)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Ich habe heute das Hercules durch den Naturpark Erzgebirge Vogtland geknechtet
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Respekt


----------



## useless (10. Oktober 2021)

Der letzte schöne Tag. Wir hatten es zur Blüte nicht geschafft also heute noch mal in die Lüneburger Heide 


Erste große Tour mit dem Muddy Fox.



Es ging also von Dierkshausen erstmal über Undeloh auf den Wilseder Berg.


Durch den ersten Nachtfrost schöne Fernsicht. Der Fuchs läuft super und ich weiß eigentlich gar nicht warum....


Das Brodie welches ich verkaufte war auch mit dabei. Allerdings etwas umgerüstet. 


Es hat auch die neuen Herse Reifen drauf und die machen einen super Eindruck. 


Noch kurz schauen wo was ist und dann wieder runter zu Heidschnucken-Currywurst. 


Toll war es!


----------



## RidgeRunner89 (10. Oktober 2021)

Die letzte Zeit und auch eine Woche Urlaub mit dem motorisierten Zweirad verbracht 😎
Heute Nachmittag eine Einladung ... also heute früh wenigstens mal aufs Rad.
Musste auch meinen neuen Handyhalter testen ob das fürs navigieren taugt.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (16. Oktober 2021)

Nicht nachmittags, sondern heute morgen   









Grüße Franky​


----------



## Nightstorm (16. Oktober 2021)

Bei Euch sieht es wärmer aus....hier hat´s 3 Grad und alles was naß war, ist gefroren....


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (16. Oktober 2021)

Hier auch, aber die Sonne hat noch etwas Power wenn sie sich durchgekämpft hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm (16. Oktober 2021)

So....nun bei 10 Grad und Sonne ein kurzes Titanründchen


----------



## Steppenwolf96 (17. Oktober 2021)

Eine kleine runde mit dem Superamerican um den Geiseltalsee, früh morgens um halb 9.


----------



## Ketterechts (17. Oktober 2021)

Heute mal seit langem das Zaskar wieder ausgeführt :










Schöne Tour heim vom Tierpark in Bad Mergentheim  - Fotos kurz vorm Ziel auf der letzten Anhöhe


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (17. Oktober 2021)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Heute mal seit langem das Zaskar wieder ausgeführt :
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1356823
> Anhang anzeigen 1356824
> ...


Biste auch hoch zum WILDpark gefahren? Die Abfahrt war früher legendär, leider haben sie die Verkehrsführung geändert. Ich bin quasi am Hang unterhalb aufgewachsen 


War diesen Sommer, ist der Parkplatz unterhalb vom Wildpark mit Blick auf Mergentheim


----------



## Ketterechts (17. Oktober 2021)

Horster_Schwabe schrieb:


> Biste auch hoch zum WILDpark gefahren? Die Abfahrt war früher legendär, leider haben sie die Verkehrsführung geändert. Ich bin quasi am Hang unterhalb aufgewachsen Anhang anzeigen 1356878
> War diesen Sommer, ist der Parkplatz unterhalb vom Wildpark mit Blick auf Mergentheim


Ne - Anreise war mit dem Auto .
Dann mit Frau und Kindern durch den Wildpark gelaufen und als die Kinder in der Koboldburg verschwunden sind , hab ich mich auf die Heimfahrt mit dem Zaskar gemacht .


----------



## msony (18. Oktober 2021)

Hi
Noch hält sich das Wetter im Pott.













Gruss
Markus


----------



## gaggo (20. Oktober 2021)

Wieder Föhn und wieder schön......

Ab ca. tausend HM wurden bereits die Schneestecken wieder eingelassen





Alles trocken, alles gut unterwegs





Von da oben kommt im Winter eine Skipiste. 





Hier war damals Bruno unterwegs. Nur ein paar Kilometer entfernt, ließ Stoiber ihn abknallen......

😯👎🚵


----------



## maggus75 (20. Oktober 2021)

Erst mit der Frau ein paar KM auf neuerem 29er Gefährt zurückgelegt, dann dachte ich mir, da geht noch ne Classic Runde.

Das Wheeler stand schon lange ungenutzt rum. Wusste gar nicht mehr, wie gut es sich fährt.


Die Farbe ist schwer festzuhalten, das ist eigentlich ein dunkles blau, das ins grau geht. Gegen Abend mit Wolken meint man, es ist grau.










Da war hinten auch noch ein originaler Wheeler Banzai Reifen drauf, der zunehmend brüchiger wurde. Das letzte Rad mit alten Reifen. Bei normalen Wegen kein Thema. Hab es heute aber mal heftig geprügelt, den Banzai kann ich jetzt wegschmeissen, auf den letzten zwei KM hatte er nen Schlag - Seite aufgebröselt, kurz vorm aufreissen, Habe aber noch nen Satz Panaracer liegen, die sofort montiert wurden.


----------



## expresso'93 (23. Oktober 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horster_Schwabe (23. Oktober 2021)

Henrichenburg heute Morgen


----------



## msony (23. Oktober 2021)

Horster_Schwabe schrieb:


> Henrichenburg heute Morgen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1359892


so weit bist du gefahren Markus?


----------



## msony (23. Oktober 2021)




----------



## Horster_Schwabe (23. Oktober 2021)

msony schrieb:


> so weit bist du gefahren Markus


Räusper…. Wagen zur Inspektion gefahren, von da aus waren es nur 5km ;-)


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (23. Oktober 2021)




----------



## Horst Link (23. Oktober 2021)

@PEUGEOTfan : Cooles Gespann! Wie hält dein Bike auf dem Audi?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (23. Oktober 2021)




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (23. Oktober 2021)

​


----------



## IHateRain (23. Oktober 2021)

...kalt war´s, grau war´s, schön war´s 





Bild by @Koe 

Beste Grüße
IHR


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (24. Oktober 2021)

Horst Link schrieb:


> @PEUGEOTfan : Cooles Gespann! Wie hält dein Bike auf dem Audi?


Danke! Ich hatte einen Präsentationsständer im Kofferraum und eine Furzidee!


----------



## couchbodado (24. Oktober 2021)

Wiedermal Pegnitztal Ost


----------



## Ketterechts (24. Oktober 2021)

Super Wetter Heute,  da hab ich endlich mal das Kestrel ausführen können.




War garnicht immer so einfach überall durch zu kommen  - da hat's einige Bäume letzte Woche erwischt



Bisschen die Weinbergwege in der Nähe abgefahren












Herbst ist schon ne tolle Zeit  - Farben , Luft und das Geräusch,  wenn man durch die Blätter fährt  - einfach klasse .


----------



## straylight23 (24. Oktober 2021)

Heute im Pfälzer Wald bei herrlichem Wetter mit dem GT unterwegs...


----------



## RidgeRunner89 (24. Oktober 2021)

Bei dem super Wetter ☀️ auch wieder eine Runde gedreht. Wieder zur Ruhr runter. Diesmal nach Kettwig und von dort zum Baldeney See. Eigentlich wollte ich dort ja weiter aber bei dem Wetter war mir da zu viel los.


----------



## useless (24. Oktober 2021)

Heute haben wir mit einer bunten Truppe den gesamten Tag noch genutzt. Es ging von Ahrensburg nach Lübeck. Immer wieder an Teichen vorbei 



Es ging durch Bergstedt und Duvenstedt zum Wohldorfer Wald. 


Zwischendurch wurde von einigen Teilnehmern das Revier markiert 


Derweil konnten die verschiedenen Räder begutachtet werden. Manche waren toll 






Andere waren äh..., sie hatten Charakter 






Es ging dann durch den Duvenstedter Brook rüber nach Süllfeld und EBOE Bahndamm Radweg. Zwischendurch noch den Privatteich in Bargfeld-Steegen besucht. 



Auf der Höhe von Grabau haben wir den Bahndamm verlassen und sind den Prinzeninselweg zu den Teichen zum Fotoshooting gefahren. 






In Bad Oldesloe sind wir dann noch zum futtern beim Asiaten eingekehrt. 



Dann noch schnell über Reinfeld nach Lübeck. Wir haben gute 70 Kilometer in sechseinhalb Stunden offroad geschafft, viel gelacht und Spaß gehabt und den schönen Tag gut genutzt. Mit einer tollen bunten Truppe.


----------



## Steff2250 (24. Oktober 2021)

Neuer Bike im Stall, den musst ich erst mal am Wochenende durchlüften......



 in Hanno....

 .... und ....

 ... herum ...

 ... am Maschsee.....

 .... am Messegelände ....



 .... und und und........






Das Bike macht so viel Laune, das Satte 130 km zusammen gekommen sind
dieses Wochenende  bei genialen Herbstwetter 

Schöne Woche Euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stahlbetrieb (24. Oktober 2021)

Heute waren wohl viele am Rhein unterwegs - kein Wunder, so einen Bilderbuchsonntag gabs schon länger nicht. Bilder gabs nicht viele - man fährt oder macht Bilder. Ein paar sind aber schön geworden.


----------



## uschibert (24. Oktober 2021)

Bei uns war heute auch schönes Wetter!





Gruß!☀️☀️☀️😎☀️☀️☀️


----------



## Diesy (24. Oktober 2021)

Am Samstag an der Vils und Donau


----------



## maggus75 (25. Oktober 2021)

Zur Zeit sind mal nur Klassiker angesagt, das moderne Gedöhns bleibt seit Tagen mal im Schuppen 🤷‍♂️ .


Gestern mit dem GT





Heute mit dem Alpinestars ne kleine 20km Abendrunde gefahren.


----------



## asco1 (25. Oktober 2021)

Urlaub an der Ostsee und gleich am ersten Tag das 90er Composit ein wenig die Küste entlang geprügelt.


----------



## msony (25. Oktober 2021)

Hallo
Unterwegs im Ruhrtal.























Irgend eine Ruine findet man immer unter im Wald.













Gruss
Markus


----------



## straylight23 (25. Oktober 2021)

Weiter bei schönstem Wetter mit dem GT unterwegs im herbstlichen Pfälzer Wald. Heute mit Dackel-Transporter im Anhang ...


----------



## Spezi66 (27. Oktober 2021)

(Noch) ist tolles Wetter zum fahren.


----------



## mauricer (27. Oktober 2021)

@straylight23 wir bekommen auch einen Dackel. Ist der Wagen notwendig oder hast du auch schon mal eine Korblösung probiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gaggo (27. Oktober 2021)

Da ich Mittwochnachmittags frei habe 🤫 musste ich los.....





Oberhalb des Hofes lebt Willy Bogner in seinem Landhaus 





Es rollte ganz gut heute 😉 





Selbst oben war es nicht kalt 





Angeblich kriegen wir noch ein Superwetter-Wochenende🚵🙂


----------



## Spezi66 (27. Oktober 2021)

mauricer schrieb:


> @straylight23 wir bekommen auch einen Dackel. Ist der Wagen notwendig oder hast du auch schon mal eine Korblösung probiert?



Für einen Dackel reicht auch ein Körbchen.
Nur habe ich das hinten und in Fahrtrichtung montiert.
Und da wir drei Hunde haben dazu noch einen Croozer Dog Mini. Der lässt sich bei Nichtgebrauch auch schön klein machen.


----------



## straylight23 (27. Oktober 2021)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Für einen Dackel reicht auch ein Körbchen.
> Nur habe ich das hinten und in Fahrtrichtung montiert.
> Und da wir drei Hunde haben dazu noch einen Croozer Dog Mini. Der lässt sich bei Nichtgebrauch auch schön klein machen.


@mauricer Unser Dackel mag keine Körbchen... die meisten sind IMHO auch zu klein und zu schwach für einen  ausgewachsen "Nicht-Zwerg"-Dackel. Unsere Lotta ist 50cm lang und wiegt 9kg. Am liebsten jogged sie wirklich nebenher. Bis 10km macht sie das wirklich gern, danach nimmt sie dann den Anhänger. Allerdings ist sie dann nicht wirklich begeistert. Mal gucken, ob sie sich noch daran gewöhnt.


----------



## SJS_666 (27. Oktober 2021)

VORSICHT!!! NON CLASSIC KONFORMES BIKE!!!

Heute bin ich nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit (real ca. ein 1 Jahr) die erste Tour dieses Jahr gefahren. Das letzte Jahr hatte ich derart viel Probleme mit dem rechten Knie (Meniskus OP vor 2 Jahren, Knorpelschädigung 3. Grades, Anzeichen beginnender Arthrose, verschlissene Kniescheibe, Teilruptur des vorderen Kreuzbands), dass einfach nicht ans Radfahren zu denken war...

Nachdem ich jetzt aber tatsächlich die ersten paar Wochen seit Monaten ohne Entzündung im Knie und mit grünem Licht von meinem Physiotherapeuten wollte ich endlich mal wieder für ein paar Stunden auf´s Rad. Dem Knie geschuldet ist das Thema MTB fahren erst einmal abgehakt, dafür ist das Knie sicher noch nicht fit genug und es wird sich noch zeigen müssen, ob es dafür überhaupt wieder fit genug wird...

Daher wird das Gravelbike bis auf weiteres gesetzt sein. Rollt halt einfach komfortabel und knieschonend auf 2.0er Reifen über Asphalt und Schotterpisten, und die entspannte Sitzposition tut ihr übriges...









Bei fast schon sommerlichen Temperaturen ging es dann im Raum Duisburg, Walsum, Dinslaken, Oberhausen an Rhein und Emscher entlang... nach gut 50km waren die Beine dann aber doch schon arg schwer, so das ich nach knapp 2 3/4h wieder at home war...

Auch wenn die Kondition zur Zeit zu wünschen übrig lässt, bin ich doch froh, dass ich endlich wieder Radfahren kann... und das ohne Schmerzen im Knie! Es geht voran!


----------



## Horst Link (27. Oktober 2021)

mauricer schrieb:


> @straylight23 wir bekommen auch einen Dackel. Ist der Wagen notwendig oder hast du auch schon mal eine Korblösung probiert?


Du brauchst einen Hamster


----------



## mauricer (28. Oktober 2021)

Hamster liegen nach 2 Jahren tot im Käfig. Geht gar nicht. 

@straylight23 ist ein Zwergdackel. Glaube kaum, dass der so lange joggen kann. Ich schau mal was passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlinist (28. Oktober 2021)

mauricer schrieb:


> Glaube kaum, dass der so lange joggen kann.


Können kanner schon.
Nur liegt er dann eben auch nach 2 Jahren tot im Käfig.


----------



## maggus75 (28. Oktober 2021)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> (Noch) ist tolles Wetter zum fahren.


Eigentlich ist doch immer tolles Wetter zum fahren, mit angepasster Kleidung 🤷‍♂️.

Bei minus 8 und Schnee wollte das aber letzten Winter irgendwie keiner glauben. Einziger mit Fahrrad auf dem Berg, alle anderen mit Schlitten 😂.


----------



## Spezi66 (28. Oktober 2021)

maggus75 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist doch immer tolles Wetter zum fahren, mit angepasster Kleidung 🤷‍♂️.
> 
> Bei minus 8 und Schnee wollte das aber letzten Winter irgendwie keiner glauben. Einziger mit Fahrrad auf dem Berg, alle anderen mit Schlitten 😂.





Dafür hab ich die Kategorie Eis- und Schneerad geschaffen, auch weil mir so langsam die Argumente für noch ein zusätzliches Rad ausgegangen sind.
Hat sich letzten Winter dann endlich bewährt, als hier selbst die Autos stehen gelassen wurden.


----------



## maggus75 (28. Oktober 2021)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Dafür hab ich die Kategorie Eis- und Schneerad geschaffen


Generell bleiben die Klassiker im Winter hinterm Ofen, ältere Menschen frieren ja auch immer gleich... 😨

Mein Winterrad ist so gar NICHT Classic konform und war ganz anders geplant. Ein starres 29er mit ursprünglich 1x9. Die Idee war, wg. viel Salz bei uns hier in bayrisch Sibirien (Oberpfalz) möglichst wenig und unempfindlich Technik dran zu haben (keine Federgabel, kein Umwerfer, nur mechanische Avid BB7 Scheibenbremse) und diese dann auch billigst ersetzen zu können (Deore von 2001, China 1x Blatt, Sunrace 11-40). Cube Rahmen Restposten für 90, Chinesen Carbongabel für 65, gebrauchte Reifen, gebrauchter Radsatz, ein totales LowBudget und LowTech Projekt. 

Was ich unterschätzt habe, dass das Mofa so unheimlich viel Spaß macht... Unter drei 29ern, einem Gravelbike und mehr als ner Hand voll Klassik MTB nach wie vor Sommer wie Winter mein Lieblingsrad. Darum wurden die Reifen auf Maxxis und die Schaltung auf 1x11 aufgerüstet und ich hab mir nen Radsatz mit 35mm Maulweite gebaut, das ich mit ganz wenig Luftdruck fahren kann.

Bei nur Offroad (kein Salz) nehme ich im Winter aber auch jedes Bike.... Bergtour bei Minus 8



Meine Winter Edition (*Parental Advisory: explicit non Classic Content)   *
Bei Bedarf für Straße SKS Schutzblech an die Stütze geklemmt, Spritzschutz mit Gummi ans Unterrohr, reicht für mich vollkommen...


----------



## planist (28. Oktober 2021)

maggus75 schrieb:


> Generell bleiben die Klassiker im Winter hinterm Ofen, ältere Menschen frieren ja auch immer gleich... 😨
> 
> Mein Winterrad ist so gar NICHT Classic konform und war ganz anders geplant. Ein starres 29er mit ursprünglich 1x9. Die Idee war, wg. viel Salz bei uns hier in bayrisch Sibirien (Oberpfalz) möglichst wenig und unempfindlich Technik dran zu haben (keine Federgabel, kein Umwerfer, nur mechanische Avid BB7 Scheibenbremse) und diese dann auch billigst ersetzen zu können (Deore von 2001, China 1x Blatt, Sunrace 11-40). Cube Rahmen Restposten für 90, Chinesen Carbongabel für 65, gebrauchte Reifen, gebrauchter Radsatz, ein totales LowBudget und LowTech Projekt.
> 
> ...


ja, komischerweise fahr ich auch immer am liebsten meine Low Budget Räder


----------



## maggus75 (28. Oktober 2021)

Ich glaube, es liegt weniger am LowBudget, sondern eher am Prinzip der Einfachheit. Wenig Technik, wenig Wartung, trotzdem viel Spaß. Mit der 1x9 bin ich mehr als 2000km gefahren, bis ich aufgerüstet habe, hat aber erstaunlicherweise für alles gereicht. Das zeigt halt auch, wie wenig eigentlich nötig ist...Im Prinzip ist es ja wie ein Classic Bike, komplett starr und sogar noch weniger Gänge.

Komplett starr musst du halt ständig schauen wie du fährst. Wo man mit aktueller Dämpfertechnik sanft drüber gleitet, beutelts dich starr bei Wurzel, Stein oder auch Kanaldeckel schon durch. Da werden die einfachen Trails auch wieder anspruchsvoll. Ich denke daher kommt der Fahrspaß, darum fahre ich auch so gerne parallel die Klassiker.


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (28. Oktober 2021)

Husten hin, Husten her- bei dem Wetter hatte ich heute echt Lust auf Titan.


----------



## maggus75 (28. Oktober 2021)

maggus75 schrieb:


> Meine Winter Edition (*Parental Advisory: explicit non Classic Content)*


Jetzt aber schnell wieder standesgemäße Postings für den Bereich

Probe- und Feinjustierfahrt nach Restauration, also quasi erste Ausfahrt mit dem 87er Ridge Runner


----------



## asco1 (29. Oktober 2021)

Gestern das Wahnsinnswetter nochmal genutzt, um das 90er Composit ein wenig die Küste entlang zu prügeln.
Morgen geht's leider schon wieder zurück in den Süden.


----------



## useless (29. Oktober 2021)

asco1 schrieb:


> Gestern das Wahnsinnswetter nochmal genutzt, um das 90er Composit ein wenig die Küste entlang zu prügeln.
> Morgen geht's leider schon wieder zurück in den Süden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1363300Anhang anzeigen 1363301Anhang anzeigen 1363302Anhang anzeigen 1363303Anhang anzeigen 1363304Anhang anzeigen 1363305Anhang anzeigen 1363306Anhang anzeigen 1363307


Ach schau mal an: Bei uns um die Ecke auf'm Privall.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (30. Oktober 2021)

Heute das Wetter nochmal genutzt um das Hercules auszuführen. Eine Runde durch den Naturpark Erzgebirge Vogtland. 





An der Talsperre Carlsfeld :

















Wer mal in der Nähe ist und Bock hat, einfach melden. 

Grüße Franky​


----------



## Ketterechts (31. Oktober 2021)

Sonnenschein = Fahrradzeit


----------



## funny1978 (31. Oktober 2021)

erste Testfahrt bei schönsten Herbstwetter mit den Klein 








1-2 Sachen müssen noch gemacht werden aber sonst supi


----------



## KUBIKUS (31. Oktober 2021)

Herbstzeit ist einfach eine schöne Zeit... 

Heutige Hausrunde am Hausberg Großer Kornberg. 


















Schönburgwarte am Großen Kornberg. Da heute viel los war, eine kurze Pause und gleich weiter...



Abfahrt vom Kornberg. Dort unten wird die neue MTB-Station gebaut...


----------



## useless (31. Oktober 2021)

Tja was soll ich sagen. War bei uns auch so. Bunte Blätter und milde Temperaturen. Also mal wieder rauf auf's Rocky. Eigentlich wollte ich die Strecke zwischen Moislingen und Reinfeld näher erkunden. Aber ich habe mich verfahren 


Da vorne bin ich rechts abgebogen statt links. Sieht mit dem Laub auch alles gleich aus
Jedenfalls habe ich einen supergeilen Singletrail im klassischen Sinne entdeckt.



















So ging es gut 10 Kilometer.
Später konnte ich dann auch den Lauf der Trave wiederentdecken.



Ich habe dann herausgefunden daß der Weg Hanseatenweg heisst.
Gut daß ich den falschen Weg genommen hatte.


----------



## useless (31. Oktober 2021)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Sonnenschein = Fahrradzeit
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1364542
> Anhang anzeigen 1364543
> Anhang anzeigen 1364544Anhang anzeigen 1364545


Gemein! Also das Mountain Goat meine ich.....


----------



## Steff2250 (31. Oktober 2021)

Heut mal wieder am Mittelland Kanal......

 ..... Richtung Westen .....

 ... Seitenwechsel .......

 ... die bunten Bilder .. ich komm nicht drum rum ...



 ...... am Wasser angekommen .....

 .... Steinhuder Meer .....

 ... ein wenig grün hat ich auf den Rückweg auch......

 

Schöne Woche Euch


----------



## Diesy (31. Oktober 2021)

Heute mal eine Stadtrundfahrt durch...





...Erfurt
Sehr schönes Städtchen!


----------



## msony (1. November 2021)

Hallo
Jetzt wird es auch im Pott fies.
Ohne Handschuhe fahren ist heute nicht.





Gruss
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lorenzini (1. November 2021)

Saugeile Kiste Markus. ich muss doch mal mit meinem Sponsor reden.


----------



## msony (1. November 2021)

Lorenzini schrieb:


> Saugeile Kiste Markus. ich muss doch mal mit meinem Sponsor reden.


Aber bitte nicht dem hier verwechseln Volkmar.




Die sehen sich ja schon ein wenig ähnlich.


----------



## oppaunke (1. November 2021)

Nicht MTB, aber klassischer geht’s kaum noch…







Herbstliche Grüße,
Oppa


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (1. November 2021)

msony schrieb:


> Hallo
> Jetzt wird es auch im Pott fies.
> Ohne Handschuhe fahren ist heute nicht.
> 
> ...


Fieser Wind heute… daher auch nur ein Bild gemacht… nach 20 Jahren Gelsenkirchen das erste Mal auf der Erzbahntrasse gewesen… bin froh, dass ich noch lebe und nicht platt gefahren wurde. Ommas mit Ebike überholen einen mit  40 Sachen und von vorne kommen schwarz gekleidete Vollprofis ohne Beleuchtung mit 50 entgegen….
Dann über die Kray-Wanner Bahn und Zollverein wieder nach Hause. Gefühlt war der halbe Pott radeln…


----------



## useless (1. November 2021)

oppaunke schrieb:


> Nicht MTB, aber klassischer geht’s kaum noch…
> Anhang anzeigen 1365420Anhang anzeigen 1365421Anhang anzeigen 1365422
> Herbstliche Grüße,
> Oppa


Uiii was in drei Teufelsnamen ist das denn? Etwa was französisches von den üblichen Verdächtigen ?


----------



## msony (1. November 2021)

Horster_Schwabe schrieb:


> Fieser Wind heute… daher auch nur ein Bild gemacht… nach 20 Jahren Gelsenkirchen das erste Mal auf der Erzbahntrasse gewesen… bin froh, dass ich noch lebe und nicht platt gefahren wurde. Ommas mit Ebike überholen einen mit  40 Sachen und von vorne kommen schwarz gekleidete Vollprofis ohne Beleuchtung mit 50 entgegen….
> Dann über die Kray-Wanner Bahn und Zollverein wieder nach Hause. Gefühlt war der halbe Pott radeln…
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1365400


Deshalb fahre ich am Wochenende kaum mit den Rad und wenn vermeide ich die Radwege.
Echt schlimm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oppaunke (1. November 2021)

useless schrieb:


> Uiii was in drei Teufelsnamen ist das denn? Etwa was französisches von den üblichen Verdächtigen ?


Eine Alcyon Randonneuse von 1952.
Man muss ab und an seinen Horizont erweitern…☝️😎


----------



## useless (1. November 2021)

Gott sei Dank. Ein Herse, Singer oder Goland wäre auch frech gewesen. Trotzdem Respekt. Toll!


----------



## oppaunke (1. November 2021)

useless schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank. Ein Herse, Singer oder Goland wäre auch frech gewesen. Trotzdem Respekt. Toll!


Damit fährt dann ja auch keiner mehr privat.
Die Schüsseln werden ja nur noch auf Vintage Veranstaltungen rausgeholt, wenn überhaupt.😂


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (1. November 2021)

oppaunke schrieb:


> Damit fährt dann ja auch keiner mehr privat.


Hab grade vor ein paar Wochen noch ein verschrammeltes Herse in Paris am Fahrradständer gesehen.....


----------



## oppaunke (1. November 2021)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Hab grade vor ein paar Wochen noch ein verschrammeltes Herse in Paris am Fahrradständer gesehen.....


Das wird dir in D wohl eher selten passieren…🤷‍♂️


----------



## msony (3. November 2021)

Hi Leute
Heute mal eine Testrunde bei düsteren Herbstwetter mit dem Experience und neuen Laufradsatz.
XT mit Araya RM-17 in grau.










Gruss
Markus


----------



## hohenstaufen (4. November 2021)

GT Cirque im 29 Zoll Gravelumbau auf breiten Reifen getestet - für herbstliche Blätterwege ideal !
Vordergabel auf "kurz und agil" eingestellt


----------



## IHateRain (6. November 2021)

Eines noch 





Beste Grüße
IHR


----------



## RidgeRunner89 (6. November 2021)

Ich weiß, weder MTB noch in dem Sinne "Classic" eher nur alt 😉
Das Wetter hielt sich hier doch etwas besser als vorhergesagt und da bei dem Regen der letzten Woche sowieso alles aufgeweicht hat mal wieder das RR bewegt. Allerdings nicht so sehr auf den Straßen. Muss sagen der Gravelking fährt sich wirklich gut 😎


----------



## Lorenzini (7. November 2021)

So schlecht war’s heute ja nicht.



ü


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (9. November 2021)

Hallo
Herbst im Zechenwald.






















Gruss
Markus


----------



## Nightstorm (9. November 2021)

Ein schöner Gruß aus dem goldenen Bergischen Herbstland.





















Die letzte 1/4 Stunde war farbentechnisch der Hammer.









Im Hintergrund mal wieder die Domstadt 













Muh.





Tom


----------



## thomasg2466 (13. November 2021)




----------



## thomasg2466 (13. November 2021)

.


----------



## robbi_n (13. November 2021)

So, nachdem beim Contest so schöne Brodies zu sehen waren habe ich meines dann endlich mal fertig gemacht und heute mal paar Meter probegerollt. Hoffe hier ist es richtig aufgehoben.


----------



## Fredson85 (14. November 2021)

Erste Ausfahrt mit dem 89er Scott Pro (im Tarnkleid). Was soll ich sagen, war recht matschig, aber das Radl fährt sich gut. Und ein hoch auf die Panaracer, die sind bei solchen Bedingungen echt ne Wucht.


----------



## msony (17. November 2021)

Hallo
Industriekultur bei fiesen,nasskalten Wetter.


























Gruss
Markus


----------



## aal (18. November 2021)

stürmisch salzig sandig


----------



## wtb_rider (18. November 2021)

Markus das erste Bild ist wahnsinnig geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (18. November 2021)

aal schrieb:


> stürmisch salzig sandig


white wedding? schöne grüße an die küste!


----------



## Horst Link (18. November 2021)

Nightride bzw. Niceride.


----------



## msony (19. November 2021)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> Markus das erste Bild ist wahnsinnig geil


ja das Teil sieht live auch beeindruckend aus.


----------



## Lorenzini (19. November 2021)

Find ich auch super. 
würde gut in mein Gärtchen passen.
Gruß Volkmar


----------



## Dean76 (20. November 2021)

NE!🙄

War windig und kalt!😵‍💫



Deshalb wurde die eh schon kurze Runde nochmals verkürzt.

Aber das DAN/ED fährt sich echt entspannt!

Echt geiles Teil!

Liebe Grüße 
André


----------



## useless (20. November 2021)

Oh man. Ich muss morgen auch mal wieder los.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## useless (21. November 2021)

Gestern haben wir schon um 14.30 Uhr das Licht angemacht und ich konnte es heute morgen nicht glauben als mich meine Freundin mit den Worten weckte "der Himmel ist blau und die Sonne scheint". Also während des Frühstück überlegt wohin und mit welchem Rad. Also entschieden das Muddy Fox muddy zu machen und in Richtung Nord-Osten aus Lübeck raus. Zuerst an Altlübeck vorbei



Gedenkstein mit Blick auf die Trave, wo sie in grauer Vorzeit die Schiffe auf seichtes Wasser gelockt haben um sie auszuräubern.



Dann an Dänischburg vorbei ab in den gleichnamigen Wald, tolle Trails zu entdecken.






Weitverzweigtes Wegenetz mit unendlichen Möglichkeiten sich zu verfahren.





Dann ging es langsam über in den Pöppendorfer Wald.



Hier wurde es nicht nur dunkler durch den Nadelwald. Es gab auch unverhofft Geschichtsunterricht über das Pöppendorfer Lager.






Beeindruckt habe ich noch ein paar tolle Trails erkundet bevor es gegen die Sonne zurück ging.









Am Marmeladenkocher vorbei nach Lübeck wieder rein.



Den Anblick auf die Altstadt liebe ich wenn ich aus dieser Ecke komme.



Drei schöne Stunden mit viel Geschichte und nassem Laub.


----------



## Ketterechts (21. November 2021)

Also hier bei uns ist nix mit Sonne 🌞 

5° und Nieselregen  - keine Ahnung warum man da überhaupt vor die Tür geht 

Aber bekanntlich gibt es kein schlechtes Wetter, sondern nur die falsche Kleidung 

Schön warm angezogen, musste Heute das Zaskar dran glauben


----------



## expresso'93 (21. November 2021)




----------



## PEUGEOTfan (23. November 2021)

Endlich mal wieder Sonne. Da konnte ich einfach nicht anders und hab das AMP mal getestet.
Was soll ich sagen...!? Komische Sitzposition, aber sehr agiles Handling und tolle Klettereigenschaften bietet der Gerät. Gabel und Hinterbau arbeiten sehr unauffällig und komfortabel.


----------



## Nightstorm (23. November 2021)

Sonne?

 

Nur ne Stunde Zeit, trotzdem muss man Mal raus. Und Rad auch.





Ziemlich zugezogen, 6 Grad und total feuchte Luft.









Es wird immer dichter. An sich immer ungemütlicher, aber optisch nicht uninteressant.













Letztlich war ich doch froh ein Ründchen gedreht zu haben.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (25. November 2021)

Auch hier keine Sonne


----------



## Koe (26. November 2021)

Spontanes Treffen mit @yo_felix  am Totensonntag in der City. Trotz nasskaltem Wetter hat es mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## joglo (26. November 2021)

Koe schrieb:


> Spontanes Treffen mit @yo_felix  am Totensonntag in der City. Trotz nasskaltem Wetter hat es mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht.


passende Farbe der Bikes zum Totensonntag


----------



## protecbiker (26. November 2021)

joglo schrieb:


> passende Farbe der Bikes zum Totensonntag


Klasse  ich Liebe das schwarz..


----------



## Koe (26. November 2021)

joglo schrieb:


> passende Farbe der Bikes zum Totensonntag


Das ist mir tatsächlich erst beim schreiben und hochladen der Bilder aufgefallen. Und wir hatten uns noch gewundert das wirklich fast alles in der City geschlossen hatte an dem Sonntag. Zum Essen haben wir dann zum Glück doch noch was gefunden. Davon gibts dann auch noch 2 Handyschnappschüsse.

Schönes Wochenende wünsche ich euch allen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (26. November 2021)

Auch nicht wirklich bunt, aber weniger schwarz. Probefahrt. 





Grüße Franky​


----------



## useless (26. November 2021)

Aber warum sind die beiden schönen schwarzen Räder so "brav" aufgebaut?


----------



## Ketterechts (26. November 2021)

useless schrieb:


> Aber warum sind die beiden schönen schwarzen Räder so "brav" aufgebaut?


So schöne Rahmen brauchen keinen Tinnef und frei nach dem Motto - Good guys dress in black , remember that 🕵️‍♂️


----------



## yo_felix (26. November 2021)

Koe schrieb:


> Das ist mir tatsächlich erst beim schreiben und hochladen der Bilder aufgefallen. Und wir hatten uns noch gewundert das wirklich fast alles in der City geschlossen hatte an dem Sonntag. Zum Essen haben wir dann zum Glück doch noch was gefunden. Davon gibts dann auch noch 2 Handyschnappschüsse.
> 
> Schönes Wochenende wünsche ich euch allen.


Jedenfalls hat sich keine Totengräberstimmung breit gemacht  War echt gut, dem Schietwetter getrotzt zu haben! Außerdem: Schwarz ist das neue Schwarz!


----------



## Ketterechts (28. November 2021)

Schönes Wetter  ? Fehlanzeige  !

Eigentlich wollte ich ja das neu erworbene Cannondale ausführen, aber der Umbau ist noch nicht ganz abgeschlossen, deshalb durfte der vorletzte Neuzugang ins Freie. Und dann nach gerademal 4km - schwammiges Fahrgefühl vorne 




AHA - der Übeltäter 



Ala hopp - neuer Schlauch rein und back on track 




Das Wetter war echt nix - Wind , 1° und in der Nacht hat Schneeregen alles eingesaut 

So 8km vor dem Ziel - schon wieder schwammiges Fahrgefühl vorne  - ehrlich jetzt ?




Schon wieder ne Dorne 



Aber man hat ja Übung 



Und Lächeln geht auch noch- gerade so 



HEXENKREIS 


Nach knapp 3h , davon nur knapp 2h Fahrzeit war ich dann wieder zuhause - Ross und Reiter wurden mit dem Schlauch abgespritzt und nun gilt es den Restsonntag zu genießen


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (28. November 2021)

Hier ging es mit dem Winterbike bei frostigen Temperaturen um die Talsperre Eibenstock. 













Grüße Franky​


----------



## Thomas Sommer (29. November 2021)




----------



## synlos (4. Dezember 2021)

Ross und Reiter sahen ähnlich aus.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (4. Dezember 2021)

Heute ging es gemütlich um die Talsperre Eibenstock, Punkte sammeln, für den Winterpokal. 

















Grüsse Franky​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prinz72 (4. Dezember 2021)

Heute mal etwas Schnee schnuppern im Taunus,  der Heimweg durch Schneematsch war dann echt nass...


----------



## manuelschafer (5. Dezember 2021)

hier auch mit D-Anbauteilen für modernisierte Fortbewegungsmöglichkeiten


----------



## Ketterechts (5. Dezember 2021)

Gestern bis 0.30 geschraubt , damit ich es Heute gleich mal richtig einsauen kann 















Beim Wetter war alles dabei - Sonne , kurzer Regenschauer mit Regenbogen , dann kurz gefüllt gleich Nacht und wieder Sonne 

Das Cannondale fährt sich gut , braucht aber im ruppigeren Gelände eine strenge Hand , die sich gut festhält, sonst wirft es einen ab .
Hinterradbremse quietscht noch fürchterlich- da könnte ich ausrasten. Muss ich nochmal die Belagstellung checken .


----------



## Steff2250 (5. Dezember 2021)

Ich war heut mal spielen : .. im Sandkasten 














Schöne Woche Euch


----------



## schuberth1 (5. Dezember 2021)

Schneeschieber, mehr sage ich nicht.


----------



## fiveelements (7. Dezember 2021)

fiveelements schrieb:


> Also ich hab gerade einen Arrrowhead in RH 57 aus ca. 1996 da, Steuerrohr 17 cm. Der wiegt ca. 2,1kg (die Gabel wiegt ca. 1.050g) und ist sehr schön gearbeitet. Hatte eine ultralausige Ausstattung, wirklich unterirdischunterirdisch, sub Acera, hab alles weggeschmissen. Unwürdig für diesen Rahmen.
> 
> Ich bau den jetzt nur mit den originalen V- Brakes auf, alles andere wird freestile, aber schon zeitbezogen. Meine Kür in diesem Monat bis Jahresende. Fahr ich dann (u.A.) eine Weile. RETROSPASS!



Ich hab einen 60 cm Lenker mit 9 Grad und eine Compactkurbel mit kleinstem 20er Ritzel drangebaut, damit ich im Taunus die Berge hoch komme. Eigentlich wollte ich heute auch in den Taunus, es hatte aber nachts dort geschneit, also lieber der flache Kiez.

Zuerst zum Holländer Born. Auf dieser Bank sitzen meine Frau und ich im Sommer öfters. Im Winter ist es ihr zu kalt zum Fahren, ich fahr allein.






Dann zum Ebertsberg. Mit 193 m über NN "einer der höchsten Berge im Kreis Offenbach" (steht da so).






Bergwerk Anna in Götzenhain. Aussichtspunkt mit verschneitem Taunus.






Keltendenkmal auf der Bulau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maliaton (11. Dezember 2021)

Vormittags und das Wetter war nicht wirklich schön...
Den Lobster endlich mal durch den hiesigen Stadtwald geführt. Die M900 ist wirklich eine Schmatze.













Ich wünsche ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Prinz72 (11. Dezember 2021)

Heute wieder ein bisschen  Winterstimmung im Taunus eingefangen,  auf der Abfahrt von der Saalburg würde ich dann von einem schönen alten  Klein überholt (3-Farben-Lack und U-Brake, 
 schätze mal Bj. 89 o. 90).


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (11. Dezember 2021)

Hier gab's auch eine kleine Winterrunde :


















Grüße Franky 
​


----------



## Ketterechts (12. Dezember 2021)

Das hatte sich das Breezer bestimmt anderst vorgestellt, als es gestern Abend liebevoll mit einem mit pflegenden Essenzen getränkten Lappen abgerieben wurde und die Semislicks ein Paar alten Skinwalls weichen mussten und dann so eine Sauerei Heute 
















Schon lustig wie unterschiedlich sich doch so ähnliche Bikes fahren. 
Letzte Woche das Cannondale- starr , Flatbar , Barends und Stollenreifen  - im Matsch echt ne Herausforderung, vor allem wenn Steine und Wurzeln dazu kommen. 
Heute das Breezer  - easy peasy,  so im direkten Vergleich


----------



## Thomas Sommer (14. Dezember 2021)

Statt gestern, wie eigendlich geplant, heute zu fahren war wettermäßig eine gute Wahl.
 5° wärmer und 100% weniger Regen


----------



## Onegear (14. Dezember 2021)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Das hatte sich das Breezer bestimmt anderst vorgestellt, als es gestern Abend liebevoll mit einem mit pflegenden Essenzen getränkten Lappen abgerieben wurde und die Semislicks ein Paar alten Skinwalls weichen mussten und dann so eine Sauerei Heute
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1386691
> Anhang anzeigen 1386692
> ...



Benjamin, wenn DAS Ding mal irgendwann gehen soll/muss/kann, dann nehm ich das! Ich find das Breezer sooo geil! 😍🥰


----------



## Ketterechts (15. Dezember 2021)

Onegear schrieb:


> Benjamin, wenn DAS Ding mal irgendwann gehen soll/muss/kann, dann nehm ich das! Ich find das Breezer sooo geil! 😍🥰


Danke , danke .
Was den eventuellen Verkauf dieses Rades angeht , muss ich dich enttäuschen. 
Das Rad hab ich schon länger , als ich hier angemeldet bin . 
Das hab ich mir damals selbst zum 30. Geburtstag geschenkt und das zu einer Zeit , wo hier zuhause alles drunter und drüber ging . Ich hab den Kauf damals durchgezogen,  obwohl oder gerade weil meine Mutter kurz zuvor gestorben war . Sie fand die Idee damals toll , dass ich mir einen Jugendtraum erfülle und es erinnert mich daran , dass egal was passiert - es geht weiter . 
Nein , das Rad wird hier bleiben - hoffentlich für immer .


----------



## Onegear (15. Dezember 2021)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Danke , danke .
> Was den eventuellen Verkauf dieses Rades angeht , muss ich dich enttäuschen.
> Das Rad hab ich schon länger , als ich hier angemeldet bin .
> Das hab ich mir damals selbst zum 30. Geburtstag geschenkt und das zu einer Zeit , wo hier zuhause alles drunter und drüber ging . Ich hab den Kauf damals durchgezogen,  obwohl oder gerade weil meine Mutter kurz zuvor gestorben war . Sie fand die Idee damals toll , dass ich mir einen Jugendtraum erfülle und es erinnert mich daran , dass egal was passiert - es geht weiter .
> Nein , das Rad wird hier bleiben - hoffentlich für immer .


 Kein Ding!   Ich nehm dann eins von deinen Titan-GTs ;-)

Damit wir nicht allzu sehr abdriften. Neulich auf der Saualm (Kärnten) gab es schönen Nebel und zwei GTs mittendrin 
😍


----------



## yo_felix (15. Dezember 2021)

Onegear schrieb:


> Kein Ding!   Ich nehm dann eins von deinen Titan-GTs ;-)
> 
> Damit wir nicht allzu sehr abdriften. Neulich auf der Saualm (Kärnten) gab es schönen Nebel und zwei GTs mittendrin
> 😍


Immer klasse, wenn man der Talsuppe entkommen kann!


----------



## Ketterechts (19. Dezember 2021)

Hier gibt es keine Talsuppe - sondern nur Suppe - dicke , kalte , nasse Suppe 🤮












So , jetzt sind dann bald alle Klassiker entstaubt - dann ordentlich eingesaut und wieder sauber gemacht. 
Erinnert mich irgendwie an ne griechische Sage und hatte damals was mit nem Stein zu tun - Heute sind es halt alte Mountainbikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diesy (19. Dezember 2021)

Bei traumhaftem Winterwetter heute entlich mal das Fire Mountain auf die Beine gestellt.
Prämisse war, der Aufbau so günstig wie geht und was die Resterampe so her gibt.
Fährt sich ganz angenehm das kleine Kona!


----------



## yo_felix (19. Dezember 2021)

War heute zu Fuß am Altkönig im Taunus unterwegs (keine Fotos), aber wer ist denn heute bunnyhoppenderweise mit seinem Attitude Team Stock an mir vorbei? War das jemand von hier? Sehr geil jedenfalls und Respekt an den unbekannten Fahrer, das war bestimmt wie ein Ritt auf nem Presslufthammer!


----------



## IHateRain (20. Dezember 2021)

...heute Urlaub, und es war auch geplant weiter am Newsboy zu schrauben, nur das Wetter... Doch lieber eine ausgedehnte Runde Tischtennis 





Beste Grüße
IHR


----------



## miles2014 (21. Dezember 2021)

Endlich Mal ordentlich Frost. Noch so eine Nacht, dann sind die völlig verschlammten Wege auch wieder fahrbar. Bis dahin ein bisschen Graveln mit dem Hans Lutz-Fulldresser.


----------



## Nightstorm (21. Dezember 2021)

Wo ist das?


----------



## miles2014 (21. Dezember 2021)

Oberhalb von Rottland bei Waldbröl


----------



## Koe (23. Dezember 2021)

Vorgestern eine kleine Feierabendrunde mit dem Fat gedreht.


----------



## Ketterechts (23. Dezember 2021)

Erster Urlaubstag 
















Endlich mal kein Matsch .
Ross und Reiter kamen wunderbar sauber nach Hause.


----------



## Prinz72 (23. Dezember 2021)

Auch ich hatte heute meinen ersten Urlaubstag und bin morgens mit dem Red Shred los...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (26. Dezember 2021)

Tja , einmal ohne Matsch , das war's .
Heute wieder der übliche Graumix mit Nieselregen bei 3° . Und die Wettervorhersage gibt nicht viel Grund zur Hoffnung.

Dann machen wir halt bissl Bildungsbiken

Die Ecke kennen hier nur wenige und der ehemalige Brunnen ist auch nicht sofort zu sehen 
















Und nun ist auch das CURTLO vom Sommerstaub befreit 🤪


----------



## kalihalde (26. Dezember 2021)

Zornige -10° C beim heutigen Glühweinrennen.






Vorteil:
Rad ist sauber geblieben.
Glühwein hat ordentlich durchgewärmt.








Für den Veranstalter gab es noch ein kleines Weihnachtsgeschenk.

Ein schönes (Rest-)Weihnachtsfest wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Diesy (27. Dezember 2021)

Zwischen den Jahren und Sylvester Urlaub im Harz
momentan in Wernigerode!


----------



## msony (30. Dezember 2021)

Hallo Leute
Schönen Gruss vom Möhnesee.







































Gruss
Markus


----------



## zook (31. Dezember 2021)

Alle meine "gute" Bikes sind im Keller verstaut, oder hängen "ganz hinten", deshalb war ich heute Mittag bei 14 Grad mit 88-er Rockhopper, das als Einkaufsrad degradiert wurde, unterwegs in Forstenrieder Park, Solln und Pullach. Hat's trotzdem Spass gemacht.


----------



## Chennero (31. Dezember 2021)

Letzter Ritt des Jahres, guten Rutsch and...always look on the bright side of life...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stahlbieger (1. Januar 2022)

„Winterrad“ für die Frau bei frühlingshaften Temperaturen


----------



## useless (1. Januar 2022)

Heute sind wir nach gefühlten Ewigkeiten endlich mal wieder eine "Pärchenrunde" gefahren. Zuerst an der Trave raus aus Lübeck.



Nachdem es die letzte Woche immer wieder geschneit, getaut und gefroren hat, ging es den Hanseatenweg raus in der Hoffnung es ist weniger matschig. Irrtum 



Tja und ich musste das Weiße nehmen 



Während meine Freundin eher einen sauberen Fahrstil hat 



Nach einer guten Stunde setzte dann wieder Sprühregen ein. Also ab nach Hause. 



Abkürzung über die Bahnbrücke über den Elbe-Lübeck Kanal 



Nochmal schnell ins Wasser gespuckt 



Und dann durch den 11 Grad warmen Regen am Wasser entlang 



Ab nach Hause zu Kaffee und Kekse 



Es war ungemütlich aber trotzdem toll am 1. Januar mit Freundin nicht spazieren zu gehen sondern Rad zu fahren. Frohes neues Jahr!


----------



## Ketterechts (1. Januar 2022)

Gestern war es nur ne kurze Runde mit der Tochter , dafür war es dann Heute ne längere Ausfahrt 












Das ist ja momentan normal, wenn man die geteerten Wege verlässt und sich im Wald rumtreibt 







Auf alle Fälle ist mein Bedarf an Spurenelementen vorerst mal wieder gedeckt.  Heute gab es reichlich Vitamin D(reck) , E(rde) und S(iff) und zum besseren Aufnehmen dargereicht mit lecker Vitamin M(atsch)





Ich wünsche allen Verrückten hier ein gutes neues Jahr  - bleibt gesund und weiterhin viel Spaß bei unserem Hobby


----------



## asco1 (1. Januar 2022)

Diesy schrieb:


> Zwischen den Jahren und Sylvester Urlaub im Harz
> momentan in Wernigerode!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1393556
> ...


Ach komm! Hätte ich das eher gelesen, hätten wir ne Runde zusammen drehen können. 😐


----------



## Diesy (1. Januar 2022)

asco1 schrieb:


> Ach komm! Hätte ich das eher gelesen, hätten wir ne Runde zusammen drehen können. 😐


Einen Local guide hätte ich gut gebrauchen können!
Ich hatte mir die Tour "zum Kantorberg" aus dem Internet gezogen, bis zur Mönchsbuche lief alles super!
Danach waren Waldarbeiten mit Harvster und ko am Werke, kein durchkommen!
Durchs Unterholz quasi wieder zurück zum Katzenteich wo mein Wohnmobil stand.


----------



## asco1 (1. Januar 2022)

Diesy schrieb:


> Einen Local guide hätte ich gut gebrauchen können!
> Ich hatte mir die Tour "zum Kantorberg" aus dem Internet gezogen, bis zur Mönchsbuche lief alles super!
> Danach waren Waldarbeiten mit Harvster und ko am Werke, kein durchkommen!
> Durchs Unterholz quasi wieder zurück zum Katzenteich wo mein Wohnmobil stand.


Naja, ich wohne hier auch seit 20 Jahren nicht mehr. War aber über Weihnachten und Silvester bei meinen Eltern. Schade, morgen geht's schon wieder zurück nach Franken.


----------



## Ketterechts (2. Januar 2022)

Bevor es Morgen und Übermorgen wieder Regnet , heute nochmal das trockene Wetter für ne extra Runde genutzt. 









Jetzt sind die Beine aber platt und freuen sich auf zwei Tage Pause


----------



## Prinz72 (2. Januar 2022)

Habe heute auch nochmal das trockene Wetter genutzt...schlammtechnisch hielt es sich heute gottseidank in Grenzen...


----------



## thomasg2466 (3. Januar 2022)

Draußen war nicht schön, aber drinnen trocken, läuft!


----------



## Ketterechts (6. Januar 2022)

Nach viel viel Regen habe ich heute das trockene Wetter genutzt und bin ne Runde Radeln gegangen. Habe allerdings bewusst nur Radwege und Nebenstraßen gewählt  - im Wald isses einfach zu matschig und ich bin da ja net so empfindlich  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maliaton (6. Januar 2022)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Nach viel viel Regen habe ich heute das trockene Wetter genutzt und bin ne Runde Radeln gegangen. Habe allerdings bewusst nur Radwege und Nebenstraßen gewählt  - im Wald isses einfach zu matschig und ich bin da ja net so empfindlich  .
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1398337
> 
> ...


Sorry, aber bei dem geilen Bike geht die Umgebung ja vollkommen unter


----------



## useless (6. Januar 2022)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Nach viel viel Regen habe ich heute das trockene Wetter genutzt und bin ne Runde Radeln gegangen. Habe allerdings bewusst nur Radwege und Nebenstraßen gewählt  - im Wald isses einfach zu matschig und ich bin da ja net so empfindlich  .
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1398337
> 
> ...


Bis auf die Griffe unverantwortlich geile Karre


----------



## RidgeRunner89 (6. Januar 2022)

So, seit viel zu langer Zeit heute auch mal kurz die trockene Zeit genutzt. Nur so 17km aber langsam ging die Sonne auch unter. Aber auf der Rückfahrt dann doch noch ein Foto gemacht 🙃


----------



## Thomas Sommer (6. Januar 2022)

Ja, die Sonne geht noch viel zu früh unter.


----------



## thomasg2466 (7. Januar 2022)

Thomas Sommer schrieb:


> Ja, die Sonne geht noch viel zu früh unter.


Nicer Trail, sieht gut aus.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (7. Januar 2022)

Bei uns ist Winter 





Grüße aus dem Erzgebirge​


----------



## Beatnik_Bandit (7. Januar 2022)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Bei uns ist Winter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beleuchtung brauchst du nicht ;-)


----------



## Thomas Sommer (7. Januar 2022)

thomasg2466 schrieb:


> Nicer Trail, sieht gut aus.


Leider Alles bedroht durch die Sandgrube :-(


----------



## Ketterechts (9. Januar 2022)

Letzter Urlaubstag und es regnet nicht mehr viel - dann aber gleich mal ne Runde drehen. 

Eigentlich wollte ich ne Radwegtour machen, dann hab ich mein auserkorenes Bike für Heute angeschaut und musste mir eingestehen, dass Federgabel und breite Reifen einfach in den Wald gehören .

Also gleich die erste Möglichkeit rechts abgebogen und ab in den Wald. 





Normalerweise fließt hier maximal ein Rinnsal und das auch nur im Herbst oder Frühjahr 





Das GT Lightning durfte Heute mal sein neues Cockpit ausführen  - Amoeba Scud Vorbau und Lenker - beides Titan 







Passt imo gut zum Rad und der Lenker ist angenehm breit und hat anständig Rise , der Vorbau ist schön kurz ( gut das eckige Rohr , wäre in rund hübscher , fällt aber garnicht so auf )

Weiter ging es - Wasser überall 
Jedes noch so kleine Gräbele war voll damit und im Wald überall kleine Seen 

Das ist normalerweise ein kleiner Singletrail , nun isses ein kleiner Bachlauf





Nach 2h Fahrt und ordentlich Spurenelementen überall,  mussten Ross und Reiter erstmal mit dem Schlauch abgespritzt werden 










Schee war's trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm (9. Januar 2022)

Sind das die North Wave Winterschuhe?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (9. Januar 2022)

Ja, die habe ich auch, sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## Ketterechts (9. Januar 2022)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Ja, die habe ich auch, sehr zu empfehlen


Ja , die sind richtig gut


----------



## msony (10. Januar 2022)

Hallo
Kurze Runde ums Dörfchen bei besten Wetter.









Gruss
Markus


----------



## RidgeRunner89 (10. Januar 2022)

Da die Wetteraussichten nicht so dolle sind, heute auch noch mal nach der Arbeit ein Stündchen in die untergehende Sonne geradelt.


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (10. Januar 2022)

30 Jahre und fast 5,5 Mrd. Euro sinnvoll investiert, seit einer Woche atmet der halbe Pott auf: die Köttelbecke Emscher ist abwasserfrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (10. Januar 2022)

Horster_Schwabe schrieb:


> 30 Jahre und fast 5,5 Mrd. Euro sinnvoll investiert, seit einer Woche atmet der halbe Pott auf: die Köttelbecke Emscher ist abwasserfrei. Anhang anzeigen 1400808


Jau
Wir haben jetzt auch einen eigenen Bach durch das Dörfchen


----------



## Ttogorter (11. Januar 2022)

Eigentlich nie eine Kamera dabei, aber heute, mal ne große Tour


----------



## schuberth1 (12. Januar 2022)

Wo grabt ihr nur die ganzen alten Fahrräder aus?
Sind das eure Winterschlampen?


----------



## Fischland (12. Januar 2022)

...schau mal in welchen Forum du schreibst !


----------



## Nightstorm (12. Januar 2022)

Schönes Wetter?

Weit gefehlt...und wenn regelmäßiges Training erforderlich ist, dann hofft man auf bald angenehmere Temperaturen. Damit diese Bekleidungsstücke nicht zum Einsatz kommen müssen..









Heute mit verhaltener Motivation bei 4 Grad, dichtem Grau und ganz feinem Gefissel in der Luft. Aber nutzt ja nix, denn:





Egal wie das Wetter ist   

Also auf geht's... wenn auch nur ein kurzes Feierabend Ründchen. Dafür Höhenmeter sammeln.









Auf und Nieder, immer wieder...und ab und zu auch Abseits vom Asphalt..





Dabei im Einsatz mein Heavy Tools, das arme Stück.....seit Jahrzehnten wird es malträtiert. 





In diesem landete regelmäßig mein ganzes Ausbildungsgehalt und/oder Taschengeld...





Langsam wird es Dunkel. Zeit für die Heimatrichtung...










Ergebnis:

24 KM mit 495 Höhenmetern.

Schönen Abend

Tom


----------



## schuberth1 (13. Januar 2022)

Fischland schrieb:


> ...schau mal in welchen Forum du schreibst !


...verdammt, Classic Bikes...wie bin ich denn hier reingerutscht?🙄

Da muss ich ja ein Bild von meinem Scott Team Racing machen.

Ab welchem Baujahr fährt man ein Classic Bike?


----------



## Maliaton (13. Januar 2022)

schuberth1 schrieb:


> ...verdammt, Classic Bikes...wie bin ich denn hier reingerutscht?🙄
> 
> Da muss ich ja ein Bild von meinem Scott Team Racing machen.
> 
> Ab welchem Baujahr fährt man ein Classic Bike?



Kann sein, dass Du hier nie wieder rausfindest 😋
Die meisten ziehen hier eine Grenze bei 1995 / 1996. Danach geht es schon mit den Youngtimern los.


----------



## Spezi66 (13. Januar 2022)

Maliaton schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass Du hier nie wieder rausfindest


Ist hier sowas wie Omikron, sinnlos aber hoch ansteckend


----------



## RidgeRunner89 (13. Januar 2022)

und damit er hier direkt was zum stöbern hat 




__





						Scott Classic Galerie
					

Guten Tag, auf Euren Wunsch hin eröffnen wir hier eine eigene Galierie für Eure Scott Klassiker.  Bisherige Bilder findet Ihr hier.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Prinz72 (14. Januar 2022)

Kleine Freitagsrunde, Dank frühem Feierabend konnte ich dem tristen Dauergrau der Rhein-Main-Ebene in die Sonne entfliehen 😀


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freefall79 (14. Januar 2022)

Prinz72 schrieb:


> Kleine Freitagsrunde, Dank frühem Feierabend konnte ich dem tristen Dauergrau der Rhein-Main-Ebene in die Sonne entfliehen 😀


sehr schön, oberhalb von 600m war's heute im Taunus echt herrlich.


----------



## Horst Link (14. Januar 2022)

Zum Glück war es dunkel. Da ist der Dreck nicht so aufgefallen. Doppeltes Kona vor heimatlicher Kulisse...


----------



## wtb_rider (15. Januar 2022)

So heute mal die Gunst der Stunde genutzt und das Tracker ausgeführt.
Ich bin ernsthaft begeistert von dem Fahrgefühl. Das Ding sitz und fährt sich sehr sehr gut.

Wenn da nicht der Freilauf der Marwi Nabe rumgesponnen hätte. Der wurde auf einmal dermaßen träge das ich quasi 3x8 fixed unterwegs war. Das heisst immer treten treten treten und wer schon mal mit Kindern unterwegs war wird wissen wie sehr man auf einen Freilauf angewiesen ist.

Naja zu Hause durchs Tor gefahren und schwupps war er wieder in Ordnung. Was weiss ich was da los war.


----------



## Ketterechts (16. Januar 2022)

Eieiei , was ein Eiertanz Heute 

Wetter grau in grau mit Nieselregen und Graupel bei windigen 0° .

Tja und was kann bei so Wetterlagen passieren? Genau - überfrierende Nässe 




2-3mal ins Leere getreten am Anstieg und das Heck kam quer und ZACK war das Vorderrad weg . Nach dem Foto bin ich geschmeidig anderthalb Meter am Radel vorbeigerutscht , als ich es aufheben wollte .
Ab da alles Asphaltierte gemieden und ab in den Wald 







Alle Singletrails sind ganz schön ausgewaschen- Obacht 










Selbst im Wald war es neblig und der Untergrund entweder gefroren und im Auftauen oder matschig und überfrierend - da war Heute ganz schön Vorsicht geboten. 
Aber Spaß macht es allemal.


----------



## Diesy (16. Januar 2022)

Heute durfte das Rocky mal ne Runde drehen.
Bei himmelblauem Wetter und Boden leicht angefrostet. 
Somit sind Ross und Reiter schön sauber und Unfallfrei  geblieben!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (16. Januar 2022)

Oh ja, die Glätte... Deshalb fahre ich bei solchen Bedingungen lieber mit Spikes.

Ich bin heute auf den Erzgebirgskamm und dann übers Vogtland wieder heim.





Mühlleithen, direkt an der Kammloipe, heute ohne Ski:









Und dann in Richtung Klingenthal wo heute gesprungen wird:









Und heimzu nochmal an der Talsperre Muldenberg vorbei:









Grüße Franky​


----------



## Nightstorm (16. Januar 2022)

Ein 20'er Schnitt bei dem Wetter, den Reifen und diesen Temperaturen.... Respekt.

Alles unter 10 Grad und meine Leistungsfähigkeit geht nicht nur gefühlt 2 Etagen tiefer.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (16. Januar 2022)

Die Kälte merk ich auch, man wird langsamer. Dazu mehr Klamotten, macht auch nicht schneller.
Die Schwalbe Marathon Winter sind wirklich richtiger Baumarktschrott in Sachen Reifen. Ungefähr so schwer wie ein Fatbike Reifen (um die 1000g), und sie rollen irre hölzern ab. Vom Gefühl her wie ein Vollgummireifen, auch bei 1,5 bar. 
Aber bei Eis schlägt ihre Stunde. Grip satt, und auf Abfahrten ein sicheres Gefühl.


----------



## Dean76 (16. Januar 2022)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Oh ja, die Glätte... Deshalb fahre ich bei solchen Bedingungen lieber mit Spikes.
> 
> Ich bin heute auf den Erzgebirgskamm und dann übers Vogtland wieder heim.
> 
> ...



Ich habe die Fotos ja schon woanders gesehen.
Aber ich muß echt sagen, immer wieder beindruckende Fotos die du da machst.
Einfach nur Meeeegaaaaa

Liebe Grüße 
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezi66 (16. Januar 2022)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Die Kälte merk ich auch, man wird langsamer. Dazu mehr Klamotten, macht auch nicht schneller.
> Die Schwalbe Marathon Winter sind wirklich richtiger Baumarktschrott in Sachen Reifen. Ungefähr so schwer wie ein Fatbike Reifen (um die 1000g), und sie rollen irre hölzern ab. Vom Gefühl her wie ein Vollgummireifen, auch bei 1,5 bar.
> Aber bei Eis schlägt ihre Stunde. Grip satt, und auf Abfahrten ein sicheres Gefühl.


Den hatte ich vorher auch. Besser https://www.schwalbe.com/Ice-Spiker-Pro-11654174?showFilters=74bb3fcd1395034429ff5da0c5838e3e


----------



## funny1978 (17. Januar 2022)

schöne Bilder @SYN-CROSSIS 

ich habe für die Wetterbedingungen die Ice Spiker pro.

wo ich die das erste mal wirklich auf Glatteis gefahren bin dachte oh krass die dinger bringen es und man kann immer weiter die Grenzbereiche ausloten.

damit kann man schön wilde Sau spielen.

nur nix für normale Straße


----------



## msony (17. Januar 2022)

Hallo Leute
Heut bei kalt,nassen Wetter unterwegs nach Wanne -Eickel um dort den alten Güterbahnhof zu suchen,was
mir schon zweimal misslang.





















Danach fing es auch noch an zu regnen und gleichzeitig noch nen Platten.
Die Panaracer Kack Reifen kann man auch in die Tonne hauen,einfach nur beschi55en die Dinger.
Man könnte meinen wir haben Montag.










Gruss
Markus


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (17. Januar 2022)

Gravelkings fahre ich mehrere seit mehreren 1000 Kilometern, völlig problemlos.


----------



## msony (17. Januar 2022)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Gravelkings fahre ich mehrere seit mehreren 1000 Kilometern, völlig problemlos.


Auf Strasse hab ich immer das Gefühl mir zieht einer an der Jacke so schlecht laufen die,sonst
sind sie problemlos ,das stimmt.
Ach und ich hab den Reifen nur mit Gewalt von der Felge bekommen.


----------



## Spezi66 (17. Januar 2022)

msony schrieb:


> Ach und ich hab den Reifen nur mit Gewalt von der Felge bekommen.


Sei doch froh, das du den überhaupt montiert bekommen hast. Das schafft nicht jeder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (17. Januar 2022)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Sei doch froh, das du den überhaupt montiert bekommen hast. Das schafft nicht jeder.


 haste auch wieder recht Tom.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (17. Januar 2022)

Einmal hab ich einen Satz auf Mavic open Pro, problemlose Montage, den anderen am Slate auf Dt, auch problemlos. Vielleicht haben deine Felgen leichtes Übermaß? Oder die Tubeless Reifen sitzen generell strammer.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (20. Januar 2022)

Proflex Runde:


----------



## synlos (23. Januar 2022)

Heute gabs den ultimativen Test für die Duells. Nass, alles! Steine, Wurzeln, umgeknickte Bäume, Laub, unterem Laub Steine, Asphalt, Matsch, Lehm... Und die neue Wildbrücke ist endlich fertig...

Schön wars.  Ach ja: nicht ein bißchen Verlust und super grip. Tadellos bei mir die Vittoria.






















Home sweet home! 




@oppaunke auch unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## wtb_rider (23. Januar 2022)

schön is anders, aber wenigstens an der frischen Luft.


----------



## Baschinski (23. Januar 2022)

Heute habe ich mein zweites Bike eingeweiht.


----------



## Ketterechts (23. Januar 2022)

Kaffeefahrt

Ganz klar nicht coronakonform dieses Kunstwerk - kein Mindestabstand und keine Masken


Dachte ich schau mal ob es im Odenwald Schnee gibt - nix , nicht einmal auf dem Katzenbuckel 


Dafür mächtig viel grau



Und vorbei an einem Hexenhäuschen 


Vorbei am Schloss Zwingenberg







KAFFEE IN SICHTWEITE 


Nur noch runterrollen und dann gibt es Kaffee und Kuchen bei der Schwiegermutter und vorher aber ne warme Dusche für den Biker und ne kalte Dusche für den Schneemensch


----------



## Kittie (23. Januar 2022)

wollte ich auch schreiben.... tolles Bike!!! .... Ich danke jeden Tag - jedem erdenklichen Gott - das ich nicht in Berlin leben muss


----------



## Horst Link (30. Januar 2022)

Dreckige Impressionen eines Rades welches nach Zuwendung schreit...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (30. Januar 2022)

Bei uns ist zur Zeit nix mit Biken, bin aber auch nicht böse drum 





Grüße Franky​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diesy (30. Januar 2022)

Ich habs bei dem starken Wind nur bis zum Ammersee geschafft 🤫


----------



## msony (2. Februar 2022)

Hallo
Altes Stahlwerk hinter der Jahrhunderthalle Bochum.
Die wenigsten wissen von der Location,höchst interessant aber auch strengstens verboten das Gelände zu betreten.


























Gruss
Markus


----------



## Nightstorm (2. Februar 2022)

Also ich plädiere mal für eine geführte Tour auf Classicern mit Gleichgesinnten und dem Markus als Guide.....


----------



## msony (2. Februar 2022)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Also ich plädiere mal für eine geführte Tour auf Classicern mit Gleichgesinnten und dem Markus als Guide.....


Gerne


----------



## KUBIKUS (3. Februar 2022)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Bei uns ist zur Zeit nix mit Biken, bin aber auch nicht böse drum
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier im Fichtelgebirge ebenfalls derzeit nix mit biken. I Like it too.


----------



## Nightstorm (3. Februar 2022)

Oha....Langlaufski ohne gespurte Loipe.....da liege ich nach 50 Metern immer auffer Nase.

Das bekommen meine Synapsen irgendwie nie hin.


----------



## KUBIKUS (3. Februar 2022)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Oha....Langlaufski ohne gespurte Loipe.....da liege ich nach 50 Metern immer auffer Nase.
> 
> Das bekommen meine Synapsen irgendwie nie hin.


Das dachte ich zunächst auch, aber sowohl beim Langlauf als auch bei dem Langlauf-Skating (wie auf Foto, also ohne gespurte Loipe), klappt es überraschend gut. Und wenn man mal hinfällt, tut es nicht so weh, vorausgesetzt es liegt genug Schnee da. 
Es ist mein 2. Winter im Fichtelgebirge, daher bin ich ein blutiger Anfänger. Es macht wirklich sehr viel Spaß. Ist jetzt meine Lieblings-Wintersportart. 

Vielleicht probierst Du es einfach noch mal aus?


----------



## maggus75 (3. Februar 2022)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Hier im Fichtelgebirge ebenfalls derzeit nix mit biken. I Like it too.



Ebenfalls Fichtelgebirge gestern Abend 




Biken geht aber trotzdem 2x pro Woche, wobei ich aktuell auch viel auf Straße ausweiche (Gravelbike) und den Schnee meide, da man viel Kraft braucht und nicht weit kommt, bzw. sind die eingefahrenen Fahrzeugspuren im Wald je nach Wetter überfroren und spiegelglatt.


Fast auf den Tag genau vor einem Jahr war ich aber bei -8 Grad und noch mehr Schnee als aktuell im Fichtelgebirge auf der Kösseine.😅


----------



## KUBIKUS (3. Februar 2022)

Wow! 
In den letzten Tagen hat es noch mehr geschneit. Nun kann das Ski-Wochenende kommen. 


maggus75 schrieb:


> Biken geht aber trotzdem 2x pro Woche, wobei ich aktuell auch viel auf Straße ausweiche (Gravelbike) und den Schnee meide, da man viel Kraft braucht und nicht weit kommt, bzw. sind die eingefahrenen Fahrzeugspuren im Wald je nach Wetter überfroren und spiegelglatt.


Ich habe es versucht, also mit meinem MTB, es ist schon arg grenzwertig.  Da sind 10 Kilometer dann wie etwa 40 Km. Und dann hab ich Spikereifen für mein Faltrad gekauft, ausprobiert...



In Ortschaft oder auf vereisten bzw. mit Schnee bedeckten Straßen ging es erstaunlich gut. Auf Waldwegen, also da wo der Schnee höher ist und einfach der Untergrund mit Fahrzeug- und Trittspuren versehen ist, fast keine Chance. Macht zwar Spaß, ist aber zu riskant. 


maggus75 schrieb:


> Fast auf den Tag genau vor einem Jahr war ich aber bei -8 Grad und noch mehr Schnee als aktuell im Fichtelgebirge auf der Kösseine.😅


Respekt!  Da ja nicht mal mit Spikereifen.

Wenn viel Schnee da ist, dann lieber doch Ski....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggus75 (3. Februar 2022)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Respekt!  Da ja nicht mal mit Spikereifen


Für sowas wie Kösseine muss das Wetter passen. Hier hatte es schon über längere Zeit Minusgrade und nicht mehr geschneit. Die Auffahrt war vom Luisenburg Festspielhaus her über einen der Hauptzufahrts Waldwege auf den Gipfel, sprich es war alles schön plattgefahren und auch schön griffige, relativ feste und schön knirschende Oberfläche, jedoch nicht überfroren. Wenn es immer so um 0 Grad schwankt, taut es tagsüber an und gefriert wieder, in Folge spiegelglatte Fahrspuren. Genauso wenig fahrbar wie Neuschnee oder Tiefschnee.

Deswegen war ich heuer noch nicht oben.

Spikereifen bringen eh nur bei Eis was, da vermeide ich aber zu fahren. Ansonsten reichen für Schnee ganz normale Reifen. Auf dem Rad oben sind 11 Euro Schwalbe Reifen (RapidRob, ToughTom), kein Problem. Auf meinem Haupt Winterbike sind MAXXIS Ikon, eher viele und kleine Stollen, keine groben Stollen, kein Problem. 

Ist aber erstaunlich, wie oft ich im Schnee von Spaziergängern schon gefragt wurde, ob da Spikes drauf sind...


----------



## joglo (3. Februar 2022)

Eure Probleme hätte ich auch gerne.
Hier im Großraum München ist der Winter im letzten Jahr gefühlt auf einen Donnerstag morgen gefallen.

Ich freue mich schon wenn es wenigstens mal 72h weiß ist... 
Könnte ruhig mehr schneien ❄️, würde auch gerne mehr im Schnee biken.


----------



## KUBIKUS (3. Februar 2022)

maggus75 schrieb:


> jedoch nicht überfroren.


Das musste ich am letzten Sonntag feststellen. Eine Loipen-Runde auf eisigem Schnee und spiegelglatten Oberfläche hat mir gereicht, um festzustellen, dass es nicht die idealen Bedingungen für Ski sind. 


maggus75 schrieb:


> st aber erstaunlich, wie oft ich im Schnee von Spaziergängern schon gefragt wurde, ob da Spikes drauf sind...


Was bei mir hilft, wenn ich mit dem Hardtail bei Schnee unterwegs bin, ist etwas weniger Luft in den Reifen, also etwa  um die 1,5 bar.


joglo schrieb:


> Hier im Großraum München


Liegt auf tieferer Ebene. Dafür sind bei Dir die Alpen  in der Nähe.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (3. Februar 2022)

Der Trail von letztens - heute sah er so aus:






>


----------



## aal (4. Februar 2022)




----------



## black-panther (4. Februar 2022)

Is das der Bonti von mir damals?
Coole Maschine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aal (4. Februar 2022)

Chris, ja, genau,






						Album bontrager OR  xs 1992 - MTB-News.de
					






					fotos.mtb-news.de
				




... danke auch nochmal für die letzte Lieferung!


----------



## black-panther (4. Februar 2022)

Danke für den Link, das ist der Hammer geworden! Love it.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (5. Februar 2022)

Heute gab's ein Klassiker Triple, trotz Schnee, nützt ja nix wenn die Kumpels Langlauf verweigern 










Grüße Franky​


----------



## yo_felix (6. Februar 2022)

Heute gibt´s Regen von der Seite, aber zum Glück war ich dann gestern noch unterwegs.


----------



## RidgeRunner89 (7. Februar 2022)

joglo schrieb:


> Eure Probleme hätte ich auch gerne.
> Hier im Großraum München ist der Winter im letzten Jahr gefühlt auf einen Donnerstag morgen gefallen.
> 
> Ich freue mich schon wenn es wenigstens mal 72h weiß ist...
> Könnte ruhig mehr schneien ❄️, würde auch gerne mehr im Schnee biken.


Hier im Bergischen das gleiche 😞
Ich brauche ja keinen 3 monatigen Schneewinter, aber ein bisschen Schnee so im Winter wäre schon schön.
Diesen Winter hier in Wuppertal noch keine richtige Schneedecke ...
Dabei gab es bei mir um die Ecke sogar mal eine Skisprungschanze 😉








						Wuppertal
					

Das Skisprungschanzen-Archiv ist die weltweit größte und einzigartige Online-Sammlung mit Informationen, Daten, Bildern, Geschichtlichem und Neuigkeiten zu über 5000 Schanzen an mehr als 2300 Standorten weltweit. Das Archiv wird täglich erweitert und mit aktuellen Nachrichten...



					www.skisprungschanzen.com


----------



## Thomas Sommer (10. Februar 2022)




----------



## Koe (10. Februar 2022)

Moin,

gestern Abend war es in Ffm fast schon wie Frühling.


----------



## wtb_rider (10. Februar 2022)

aal schrieb:


>


was hasten da für Schlappen auf dem Satan Cruz? Dirt Bros?


----------



## aal (10. Februar 2022)

mutano raptors  55/55


----------



## Nightstorm95 (10. Februar 2022)

Der Plan war heute, die Serotta Galerie ein wenig zu beleben.
Das mußte ich leider abbrechen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm (11. Februar 2022)

Endlich mal wieder ein schöner Himmel.

Die Beine haben auch mitgespielt.

Karibik vor dem Kölner Kessel.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (11. Februar 2022)




----------



## oli_attack (12. Februar 2022)

Jau, endlich mal wieder Sonne!


----------



## zook (12. Februar 2022)

Heute Mittag in München, sonnig aber kalt. Hauptsache raus aus'm Keller


----------



## RidgeRunner89 (12. Februar 2022)

Heute war hier auch schönes sonniges Wetter.
Bin aber erst spät zu einer kleinen Runde aufgebrochen ...


----------



## Comandantereck (13. Februar 2022)

Endlich wieder Sonne: Im Deistermatsch oberhalb von Springe. Besonders am Beginn der Tour war es sehr angenehm, da alles blockhart gefroren war...VG


----------



## Prinz72 (13. Februar 2022)

Ich habe das kalte Wetter auch genutzt, heute Morgen dem Matsch zu entgehen...SM 2000 mit Blick zum Großen  Feldberg!


----------



## oppaunke (13. Februar 2022)

Irgendwie auch MTB…
Schön war’s!
Einen schönen Restsonntag!
Oppa


----------



## Ketterechts (13. Februar 2022)

Nach zwei Wochen Radfahrpause , hab ich dieses herrlich sonnige Wochenende ganz toll gefunden 
Am Samstag vom Tierpark mit dem Kestrel heimgeradelt 






Und Heute nach dem Spaziergang noch das Zaskar durch den Wald gescheucht 















Die neuen Reifen funktionieren einwandfrei, aber die Gustav M wird immer giftiger .
Ein FAHRrad im besten Sinne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (19. Februar 2022)

Hallo
Heute mal eine Runde durch den Zechenwald mit RekTek und Kuwahara.













Gruss
Markus


----------



## Ketterechts (20. Februar 2022)

Da war doch was ??

Stimmt - Spurenelementedepots auffüllen !!




ERLEDIGT !

Heute mal nur kurz ne Atempause der Sturmtiefs genutzt , diese Mal allerdings eher unklassisch





Soviel Wasser hatte dieser See oben auf der Höhe schon lange nicht mehr


----------



## Stahlbetrieb (20. Februar 2022)

msony schrieb:


> Hallo
> Heute mal eine Runde durch den Zechenwald mit RekTek und Kuwahara.
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn im Pott eine Pyramide gebaut wird dann mit Stahl, war ja klar!


----------



## Nightstorm (23. Februar 2022)

Wieder Kilometer geschrubbt.

65 KM, bissl früher auf der Firma abgehauen und die edle Wolke ausgepackt. Ein Augenschmaus, wie auch der Himmel mal wieder.

Fotos nur am Ende der Tour möglich, sonst wäre der Schnitt hinüber gewesen.












Gruß und schönen Abend

Tom


----------



## Horst Link (23. Februar 2022)

Also irgendwie sehen alle Räder nach Gebrauch mistich aus


----------



## mauricer (24. Februar 2022)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Da war doch was ??
> 
> Stimmt - Spurenelementedepots auffüllen !!
> 
> ...


Ist das dein Seli-Rahmen Benni?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (24. Februar 2022)

mauricer schrieb:


> Ist das dein Seli-Rahmen Benni?


Jupp


----------



## wtb_rider (24. Februar 2022)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Also irgendwie sehen alle Räder nach Gebrauch mistich aus
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1426466


Bah!!!


----------



## Thomas Sommer (25. Februar 2022)




----------



## Koe (25. Februar 2022)

Moin,

gestern noch eine kleine Feierabendrunde gedreht. 













Schon lange keinen Harpkinger @SYN-CROSSIS  mehr hier gesehen, da muss ich den alten Trend doch mal wieder aufleben lassen :





Schönes Wochenende.


----------



## wtb_rider (25. Februar 2022)

Half Cab...View


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (25. Februar 2022)

Ich bin mit dem Suchen von Lücken zum Umfahren gefallener Bäume beschäftigt Stefan 





Grüße Franky​


----------



## Preme (25. Februar 2022)

Überragende Farbe


----------



## Stahlbetrieb (27. Februar 2022)

Schnelle technische Testrunde in und um Mainz nach Umbau. Wetter und Bike waren mehr als schön.


----------



## msony (28. Februar 2022)

Hallo
Ruinen in Gelsenkirchen.





























Gruss
Markus


----------



## Prinz72 (28. Februar 2022)

Heute extra früh zur Arbeit,  um auf den Heimweg noch einen kleinen Umweg über den Taunus zu machen...das Wetter muss man nutzen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freefall79 (28. Februar 2022)

Prinz72 schrieb:


> Heute extra früh zur Arbeit,  um auf den Heimweg noch einen kleinen Umweg über den Taunus zu machen...das Wetter muss man nutzen!
> Anhang anzeigen 1429399



Und dann mit DEM Bike über die Telegrafenschneise abwärts?  Kernig.


----------



## msony (1. März 2022)

Hallo






Am Totenwald.






Im Totenwald.











Gruss
Markus


----------



## joglo (1. März 2022)

graue Bikes vor grauem Hintergrund,
da muss ich sagen, gut dass ich heute Mittag ein "aquamarin"-farbenes Rad hatte.


----------



## Dean76 (2. März 2022)

FATte Grüße





Andre


----------



## Prinz72 (2. März 2022)

Heute nochmal nach der Arbeit einen Abstecher über den Herzberg gemacht...


----------



## Thomas Sommer (2. März 2022)

Ungewohntes Terrain für's Proflex - Die Nachtfahrt letzten Freitag ging nicht
nur über matschige Pfade sondern auch durch diverse Geschäfte und Lokale


----------



## Nightstorm95 (2. März 2022)

Heute Vormittag am ...







Das Wasser ... 






direkt dahinter ...






Einer der zahlreichen Zuschauer ...






Gruß, Max


----------



## wtb_rider (2. März 2022)

hübsches Rad, toller unspektakulärer Aufbau. Aber die Schaltzugverlegung ist ziemlich gruselig. Da würde ich lieber untenrum einmal kreuzen. das würde denk ich gut und berührungsarm klappen und weil die recht eng beieeinander liegen. Ok man verliert die schöne parallele Zugverlegung aber man verliert eben auch diese lackzerstörerische, gleitunfreudige, optische Katastrophe.


----------



## MacB (3. März 2022)

Thomas Sommer schrieb:


> Ungewohntes Terrain für's Proflex - Die Nachtfahrt letzten Freitag ging nicht
> nur über matschige Pfade sondern auch *durch diverse Geschäfte und Lokale*
> 
> ??? Erzähl mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasg2466 (3. März 2022)

How a Zaskar should be ridden!


----------



## Thomas Sommer (3. März 2022)

Was soll ich erzählen - eine von den holländischen CTFs, nur eben im Dunkeln. 
Und es ging durch einige Geschäfte - Baumarkt, Cafe, Disco, Autohändler...
https://www.facebook.com/Fietsgroepmuurtje/


----------



## Prinz72 (4. März 2022)

Heute Nachmittag ging's zum Steinkopf/Postturm...in der Sonne Matsch,  im Schatten noch Frost.


----------



## gtbiker (4. März 2022)

Edelmaterial testen 🥰✌️


----------



## asco1 (5. März 2022)

Seltener Besuch aus Hessen.
Mit @yo_felix in Nürnberg. Kalt war's, aber schön.


----------



## Steff2250 (6. März 2022)

Meine Tour vom Samstag.... mal auf Slicks 

 ...natürlich durch.....

 .. ein bissel Schotter vertragen die Reifen aber schon ....

 ... da hinten den Berch will ich hoch....


... angekommen am Nienstedter Pass - im Deister - war nicht so viel los auf den Trails ...

 ... zurück durch die City ....

 .... Tunnelfahrt ....

 ... und in der Dämmerung Heim gewesen ....

 ... knappe 115 km ... war schon ne ordentliche Tour 

Schöne Woche Euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm (6. März 2022)

Dicke Beine vom gestrigen Training.

Den Wams voll mit Kaiserschmarrn.

Es fehlen noch 16 KM, dann habe ich für dieses Jahr die 1.400 KM geknackt.

Also nix wie los auf das letzte fertig gewordene Projekt.

Die Sonne strahlt. Dann strahle ich zurück.

Die Farbkombi fällt garantiert auf:





Ein lockeres Fotosession Ründchen um den Block und Busch.









Zwischendrin ist immer noch Absteigen angesagt...





Diese Farbe, einfach herrlich!





Noch ein bisschen die Umgebung ablichten.









Im Vorgarten des Pfarrhauses:





Eine Wand mit versteinerten Korallen, gar nicht so selten hier bei uns:









Schön war's....


----------



## Ketterechts (6. März 2022)

Heute viel los am Himmel - Sonne, Wolken und ziemlich frischer Wind


----------



## yo_felix (7. März 2022)

asco1 schrieb:


> Seltener Besuch aus Hessen.
> Mit @yo_felix in Nürnberg. Kalt war's, aber schön.


Viel zu selten! Wenn die Sonne nicht rauskommt, wird's momentan echt ungemütlich. Dann noch Wind dazu und man muss schon speziell motiviert sein. Das waren wir dann wohl😱 Schade, einen Tag vorher war´s noch echt angenehm in Franken:


----------



## ascii (7. März 2022)

Neu im Stall: Scott Sportswoman 1991.
Bin noch nicht sicher, ob die Rahmengröße passt.
Die Dame hing jedenfalls schön am Gas und die mitgeführten Werkzeuge/Ersatzteile konnten in der Tasche bleiben.
Einen guten Start in den Fahrradfrühling wünscht Euch

ascii


----------



## Horst Link (8. März 2022)

Feierabendrunde mit dem Junior. Schöne Grüße von NoEddy


----------



## joglo (8. März 2022)

ascii schrieb:


> Neu im Stall: Scott Sportswoman 1991.
> Bin noch nicht sicher, ob die Rahmengröße passt.


Vielleicht passt's nicht weil "ideal für längere Beine" nicht so Deines ist?
Also meine sind z.B besonders kurz... Aber im Ernst das Sportswoman war doch eines der ersten Bikes mit speziell für Frauen angepasster Geometrie. Also langes Steuerohr und etwas kürzers, stärker abfallendes Oberrohr bei ansonsten gleicher Rahmengröße und nem breiteren, kürzeren Sattel.




Schön dass Du das heute am internationalen Frauentag rausgezogen hast.

Nein, ich habe der Dame am Bild nicht den Schnurrbart hingemalt, war schon so...


----------



## Lorenzini (9. März 2022)

danke Steff2250. Hammer Foto.


----------



## yo_felix (9. März 2022)

Lorenzini schrieb:


> danke Steff2250. Hammer Foto.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1434771


"Unner de Brigg" auf der Hanauer?


----------



## Steff2250 (10. März 2022)

Ohh Nein 
Hannover HBF Richtung Innenstadt ...


----------



## Thomas Sommer (10. März 2022)

Schönes Wetter auf der Halde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gStar_1988 (11. März 2022)




----------



## miles2014 (11. März 2022)

Heute eine Runde mit dem ollen Univega um Hürth


----------



## Maliaton (12. März 2022)

Die kalten Morgenstunden genutzt, um mal eine Runde mit dem Elli an der Weißen Elster entlang zu fahren. Kurz nach dem Start habe ich mir Ohrenschützer gewünscht. 
Die Schaltung muss ich nochmal justieren. Die Cantis haben auch bei 61 km/h gut verzögert.


----------



## Ianus (12. März 2022)

.....


----------



## Horst Link (12. März 2022)

Sonne pur meets Altmetall. Schöne Ausfahrt der Sektion Jena mit Gefolge.


----------



## BikingDevil (13. März 2022)

Wetter: super


----------



## Prinz72 (13. März 2022)

Heute morgen Einweihungstour mit meinem Alpinestars...


----------



## RidgeRunner89 (13. März 2022)

Bei den Spritpreisen mal die Fahrt mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit getestet ... geht leider einmal quer durch die Stadt 😞 und Wuppertal ist nicht gerade berühmt für seine Fahrradtauglichkeit 😁
Die knapp 12km sind nicht das Problem, aber morgens die Steigungen sind nicht so mein Fall.
Habe übrigens für die einfache Strecke auch genau die 46min. gebraucht 🙂


----------



## yo_felix (13. März 2022)

20km "Riverbiking", 25km "Forestbiking", 0km Montainbiking😝 Was soll´s, war trotzdem nett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freefall79 (13. März 2022)

yo_felix schrieb:


> 20km "Riverbiking"


Im Slalom? 😬


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (13. März 2022)

Der Vormittag zeigte sich noch freundlich....


----------



## red_hook (13. März 2022)

gStar_1988 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1435779


Sehr schön. Ich finde Slicks sähen gut dran aus.


----------



## kalihalde (13. März 2022)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1436920







Citroen DS Break


----------



## Ketterechts (13. März 2022)

Seit über 30Jahren gehen wir gemeinsam durchs Leben 




Ob durch den Wald 






Oder am Aussichtsplatz 





Wetter war super. 

Auf weitere 30 Jahren


----------



## oppaunke (13. März 2022)

Oppa deep in da woods…









Gruß,
Oppa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NuckChorris (14. März 2022)

Die Sonne hat das *Wicked* aus dem Keller gelockt. Erstmal kräftig den Staub entfernen und dann los.












Grüße,
Nuckchorris!


----------



## gStar_1988 (15. März 2022)

red_hook schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Ich finde Slicks sähen gut dran aus.


Wieso denn Slicks? Dann wird es nichts mit dem natürlichen Habitat.


----------



## Steff2250 (15. März 2022)

M 900 mit Slicks .. alter Hut.....


----------



## RidgeRunner89 (16. März 2022)

Die Sonne verschwand und die Wolken und Wind kamen schneller als gedacht ... da hatte ich keine Lust für Fotos anzuhalten 🥶😁
OK eins habe ich gemacht


----------



## Thomas Sommer (17. März 2022)

Unterwegs mit dem Sunn Xchox


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (18. März 2022)

Kleine Entspannungsrunde....


----------



## yo_felix (18. März 2022)

Das Wetter musste man nutzen: Spontanes Treffen mit @Koe am Kiosk


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. März 2022)

Semmeln holen, endlich ohne Schnee 





Grüße Franky​


----------



## red_hook (19. März 2022)

Steff2250 schrieb:


> M 900 mit Slicks .. alter Hut.....Anhang anzeigen 1438431


Zu schmal! Sieht kagge aus. Mindestbreite 2.0.


----------



## Steff2250 (19. März 2022)

Das ist mein Straßen-Bike für Touren über 100 Km...


 ( hier am Steinhuder Meer )
Da taugen Deine 2.0 Eisdielen Slicks nicht.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## red_hook (19. März 2022)

Hahaha. Das ist eines meiner Räder für Touren über 200km  (Einzelstrecke). Da taugen deine Dackelschneider nichts.😂





Edit: Das breitere Reifen nicht langsamer sind sollte inzwischen jedem bekannt sein
https://www.renehersecycles.com/why-wider-tires-are-not-slower/


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (19. März 2022)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Semmeln holen, endlich ohne Schnee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tolles Foto!!!


----------



## Diesy (19. März 2022)

Kurze Kona Install.-Lab


----------



## RidgeRunner89 (19. März 2022)

Bei schönem Wetter aber ordentlich Wind 💨
eine Runde im Ennepetal ...
und wieder den original Sattel drauf 😃


----------



## kalihalde (19. März 2022)

... ja, der Wind war heute wirklich unangenehm 💨🚴‍♂️.





Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Nightstorm (19. März 2022)

Ha!

Wenn ich da lang fahre habe ich am Ende des Tages mindestens 130 KM in den Beinen.

Schöne Ecke dort an der Ennepetalsperre!


----------



## RidgeRunner89 (19. März 2022)

Da bist du deutlich fitter 🚴‍♂️
Mir haben 50km und 3h17 gereicht 🙂
Ja schöne Gegend ... wenn es jetzt noch etwas grüner wird.


----------



## chriam (20. März 2022)

Schönen Sonntag gewünscht....








MfG
Chris


----------



## chriam (20. März 2022)

Upps....schöner Nachmittag heißt es ja...









MfG
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (20. März 2022)

Kunst am Rad trifft auf vortreffliche Kunst in der Plinzmühle bei Milda. Immer einen Ausflug wert. Übrigens entpuppt sich das Tandem als richtiger E-Bike Schreck


----------



## couchbodado (21. März 2022)




----------



## maggus75 (21. März 2022)

Das Salz ist weg von den Straßen, die Wege werden trocken.

Endlich kann man den neumodischen Krimskrams mal stehen lassen und nach und nach die Klassiker aus dem Winterschlaf wecken.

Heute mit dem Wheeler in den Sonnenuntergang geritten.


----------



## couchbodado (22. März 2022)

sonnig, warm, trocken...was will an mehr?


----------



## Baschinski (22. März 2022)

Auch im  Hamburger Norden war das Wetter wunderbar.


----------



## Stahlbetrieb (23. März 2022)

Alles blüht schon zur Freude der Allergiker (und demnächst Mundräuber) in Mainz. Ein Wallhanger musste heute mal gelüftet und ausgeklopft werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm (23. März 2022)

Endlich wieder angenehme Temperaturen. Keine dicken Klamotten mehr, nur Beinlinge mit kurzer Hose, Sommerschlappen an de Füße....

Titan gewärmt von der Sonne.

Herrlich!













Und an alle Lenkerbandfetischisten:

Augen zu und durch.


----------



## Horst Link (23. März 2022)

Tagsüber Workshop bei Stefano Agresti. Abends zwischen der Schickeria etwas lustwandeln.


----------



## yo_felix (23. März 2022)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Tagsüber Workshop bei Stefano Agresti. Abends zwischen der Schickeria etwas lustwandeln.


Workshop schon vorbei? Die Kröte hätt ich gern mal live gesehen!


----------



## Lorenzini (23. März 2022)

Die Kröte hätte mich auch interessiert.

…..übrigens auch schöne Bilder von Ffm.


----------



## Horst Link (23. März 2022)

Bin die ganze Woche in Offenbach. Morgen Abend allerdings schon verplant. Im Mai steht die nächste Session zum Stahlkurbel Projekt an. Dann können wir uns ja mal treffen. Ich melde mich...


----------



## msony (25. März 2022)

Hallo
Tristes Niemandsland.




















Gruesse
Markus


----------



## BikingDevil (25. März 2022)

Schnelle Feierabendrunde...


----------



## Prinz72 (25. März 2022)

Heute früh Feierabend, so dass ich heute Nachmittag zum ersten Mal dieses Jahr kurz-kurz fahren konnte. 
Und, wer erkennt die Bikemarke?😀


----------



## synlos (25. März 2022)

Wie hieß das noch beim Bund, Silhouettenerkennung?!


----------



## KUBIKUS (25. März 2022)

Prinz72 schrieb:


> Heute früh Feierabend, so dass ich heute Nachmittag zum ersten Mal dieses Jahr kurz-kurz fahren konnte.
> Und, wer erkennt die Bikemarke?😀
> Anhang anzeigen 1444705



Kuwahara?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## couchbodado (25. März 2022)

Ringbahn, sieht man nicht mehr viel davon im Wald...


----------



## BikingDevil (26. März 2022)

Prinz72 schrieb:


> Heute früh Feierabend, so dass ich heute Nachmittag zum ersten Mal dieses Jahr kurz-kurz fahren konnte.
> Und, wer erkennt die Bikemarke?😀
> Anhang anzeigen 1444705


Alpinstars?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (26. März 2022)

Grüße Franky​


----------



## Prinz72 (26. März 2022)

Gut geraten! Ich löse mal auf:


----------



## kalihalde (26. März 2022)

Gestern auch noch eine kleine Runde geschafft ...





Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (26. März 2022)

Jungfernfahrt mit dem K Explosif


----------



## RidgeRunner89 (26. März 2022)

So die erste Ausfahrt mit dem Sausalito 😎


----------



## Ketterechts (26. März 2022)

Vergebt mir , ich habe gesündigt - und werde es wieder tun 





Lange mit mir gehadert, ob zu den modernen Fullies so etwas wirklich sein muss - muss es natürlich nicht , aber es gibt ja auch Menschen,  die brauchen überhaupt kein Fahrrad. 













Und ja , es macht Spaß und genau dafür soll es sein .
Eine nette Ergänzung zu den vorhandenen Bikes .

Am Ende der Tour standen knapp 1400hm bei 40km Distanz zu buche - bei gerademal 135 Minuten reiner Fahrzeit .


----------



## kalihalde (26. März 2022)

Kleine Runde am Nachmittag zur Pizzaria.

















Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (26. März 2022)

Der letzte Mohikaner auf dem Weg...


----------



## maggus75 (26. März 2022)

Heute ein wenig mit dem 90er Stumpjumper unterwegs gewesen 



















Ketterechts schrieb:


> Vergebt mir , ich habe gesündigt


Ja, irgendwann kommt das Alter, sagt man... Dann gehts auf dem Rad und im Bett halt nicht mehr ohne elektrische Hilfsmittel


----------



## KUBIKUS (27. März 2022)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Vergebt mir , ich habe gesündigt - und werde es wieder tun
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1445616
> 
> ...


 
Meiner Meinung nach ist nicht mal eine Rechtfertigung notwendig. Wichtig ist, dass es für einen selbst Sinn ergibt und die Freude steigt bzw. gegeben ist.


----------



## Ketterechts (27. März 2022)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist nicht mal eine Rechtfertigung notwendig. Wichtig ist, dass es für einen selbst Sinn ergibt und die Freude steigt bzw. gegeben ist.


Ich habe das große Glück, dass ich mich wegen einem Fahrrad noch nie rechtfertigen musste . Selbst wenn es mal wieder über zwei Dutzend sind . Maximal ein Augenrollen . Und dann wird es inspiziert und HÜBSCH mehr nicht .

Ich WEIß dass das alles ne Spinnerei ist so what?


----------



## kalihalde (27. März 2022)

Fast ein bisschen zu viel Sonne heute  und keine Brille dabei .









Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Diesy (27. März 2022)

Heute mal ein dahin-cruisen mit den Kuwahara´s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (27. März 2022)

ich hatte heute Gelegenheit mal wieder ne Mini Runde zu drehen. Die Familie is mitm Auto vor und ich hab mich aufs Rad geschwungen.
Ich muss immer wieder sagen das Ding fährt sich wirklich toll, hätte ich nie gedacht.
Ritchey Kurbel ist runter geflogen und ne XT is drauf, sieht mehrer geiler aus, wie ich finde...













Man beachte das passende Nikki!! (auf neudeutsch T Schört)
hoffe ich hab bald wieder mehr Zeit und mehr Ruhe mich aufs Rad zu schwingen.
Gruss Kay


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (28. März 2022)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Vergebt mir , ich habe gesündigt - und werde es wieder tun


Keine Angst, du bist sicherlich nicht der einzige hier, der nicht immer den Klassiker nutzt ;-)





Grüße Franky​


----------



## miles2014 (28. März 2022)

Fahre auch 9-fach... Fühle mich deswegen nicht schmutzig.


----------



## joglo (28. März 2022)

miles2014 schrieb:


> Fahre auch 9-fach... Fühle mich deswegen nicht schmutzig.
> Anhang anzeigen 1446909


und das Du scheinbar einen fast neuen Jägerstand umgefahren hast, darauf willst Du garnicht eingehen?
🙃


----------



## msony (28. März 2022)

Hallo
Unterwegs in Essen.

















Gruss
Markus


----------



## miles2014 (28. März 2022)

joglo schrieb:


> und das Du scheinbar einen fast neuen Jägerstand umgefahren hast, darauf willst Du garnicht eingehen?
> 🙃


Da würde ich mich strafbar machen


----------



## couchbodado (28. März 2022)

Heute mal den U-Pacer ausgeführt


----------



## Prinz72 (28. März 2022)

Den schönsten Tag dieser Woche musste ich nochmal nutzen, um das Cannondale Red Shred mal wieder zu fahren...


----------



## fietskrokodil (28. März 2022)

Halb klassische Mittagsrunde unter einem Blütenhimmel


----------



## Maliaton (28. März 2022)

Ganz klassische Runde mit dem 👾... und dabei beide Staubkappen abgelost 🙈


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggus75 (28. März 2022)

Das Wetter ist grade die beste Zeit, die Klassiker der Reihe nach mit ordentlich Fahrtwind und durchrütteln vom Winterstaub zu befreien 

Heute war das 92er Alpinestars Cro-Mega dran


----------



## msony (29. März 2022)

msony schrieb:


> Hallo
> Unterwegs in Essen.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Leute
Wer Lust hat, gebt dem Foto unten ein like. (Vorschläge zum Foto des Tages)
Ist ja wenigstens mal wieder was klassisches.


----------



## RidgeRunner89 (30. März 2022)

Jetzt passt die Sattelhöhe 😃
Noch eine kleine Testrunde


----------



## Thomas Sommer (1. April 2022)

Kurze Hammer-Runde


----------



## ice (1. April 2022)

Heute ?
Wir hatten/haben dauerschneefall...


----------



## Thomas Sommer (2. April 2022)

Gestern.   ( ...also vorgestern )
Heute war's ein bißchen unwirtlicher mit Schneeregen.

(Aber das kann doch einen @ice nicht stören.)


----------



## msony (2. April 2022)

Hallo 
Proberunde mit dem Explosif 
Kona fährt sich wie gewohnt top




Grüße 
Markus


----------



## Burggraben (3. April 2022)

vormittags ist das neue nachmittags


----------



## expresso'93 (3. April 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prinz72 (3. April 2022)

War heute morgen auch im Schnee....


----------



## kalihalde (3. April 2022)

Am Wochenende fanden zwei kleine Rocky Mountain Experience Ausfahrten mit @Jazzman1991 und @rabbid statt.

















Wetter war eher kalt und windig. Aber wir hatten trotzdem großen Spaß .

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (3. April 2022)

Widerliche Kälte. Zum Glück kam die Sonne wenigstens raus.


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (4. April 2022)

Auch wenn das Wetter heute alles andere als schön war....


----------



## MadBiker80 (4. April 2022)

Hi PeugeotFan, schöne Landschafts Impressionen, tolle Fotos, coole Bikes. Ich bekomme gerade richtig Lust mich nochmal in den Sattel zu setzen


----------



## JaroH (6. April 2022)

Herrliches Wetter heute Abend am Inn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MadBiker80 (6. April 2022)

JaroH schrieb:


> Herrliches Wetter heute Abend am Inn


Vorsicht beim Anlenen- nicht das es inns Wasser fällt


----------



## gaggo (6. April 2022)

...... exakt das Thema hatten wir heute ebenfalls 😉


----------



## Nightstorm (8. April 2022)

Ansprechendes Wetter und Temperaturen gab es nicht.

Aber die Gelegenheit nutzen und die Sau in die Wildnis lassen, kombiniert mit einer "ich muss Post verteilen" Tour.

Hierbei in die Gefilde der eigenen MTB Ursprünge gecruist. Hier fanden damals mit meinen Freunden die ersten Ausfahrten, Übungen und "Mutproben" statt.

Nach über 30 Jahren ist vom ehemaligen Baggerloch in Dünnwald nichts mehr übrig.... jetzt ist es ein unspektakuläres Regenauffangbecken.










Naja.. was soll's....

Weiter auf Pfaden, die es immer noch gibt.





Vorbei an weiteren Baggerlöchern im Dünnwalder Wäldchen.





Die Sau fährt sich übrigens wunderbar.

Wendig, aber nicht nervös. Bei 9,3 Kilo auch bergauf eine Wonne.

Wen haben wir denn hier ?









Die Familie aus dem Wildpark Dünnwald....

Entlang am berühmt berüchtigten Mutzbach....









Schöne nostalgische 70 Minuten.

Da lacht nicht nur die Sau


----------



## nhe (11. April 2022)

​War das Wetter bei Euch heute Nachmittag auch so schön?​



Ja!​


----------



## NuckChorris (11. April 2022)

Tolles Aprilwetter mit Sonne, Regen, Graupel im Minutentakt, dazu Schlamm und Pfützen auf der Hausrunde  - also lieber ein korrosionsbeständiges Gefährt gesattelt!

Klassischer Hinterbau:




Aber doch eher "modernes Geröhr" - zumindest mit Scheibe. Ich hoffe, die Classic-Fraktion toleriert das an der Stelle. 




Herrliche Ruhe!




Zur Grundreinigung nach der Runde kam sogar die Sonne wieder raus.




Grüße,
Nuckchorris!


----------



## msony (12. April 2022)

Hallo
Unterwegs im Pott- wo sonst.









Das obligatorische Foto an der Jahrhunderthalle in Bochum darf nicht fehlen.























Gruesse Markus


----------



## Steff2250 (12. April 2022)

Bei mir war es nur ne Runde durch die City.....



 

Schöne Woche Euch


----------



## fiveelements (13. April 2022)

Nach einem Winterhalbjahr mit vollgefederte 29ern startete heute für mich die Saison mit richtigen Bikes.
Hier in der Nähe des Forellenhofs oberhalb von Bad Homburg wurden vor ca. 100 Jahren Mammutbäume gepflanzt. Im Gegensatz zu den einheimischen Bäumen haben diese Zedern sehr gut durchgehalten.






Roßkopf am Limes , rechts sieht man ihn. Der Anblick hier ist immer noch grausam.






Saharasand über Rhein- Main.






Trotz Komfortbikes im Winter ist das Fahren mit so einem Retroteil für mich immer noch die Essenz. Man muss etwas mehr auf den Weg achten, wird aber mit einem außergewöhnlichen Fahrverhalten belohnt.


----------



## Prinz72 (13. April 2022)

Ich war gestern im Taunus unterwegs...


----------



## Nightstorm (13. April 2022)

So...das Marothongerät kommt bei schönem Wetter auch mal wieder zum Einsatz.

Was für ein Himmel, was für Temperaturen.









Die Trails sind in gutem Zustand.

Die Uniklein informiert hervorragend über den Hollerzustand des Untergrunds.





Wenn Abflug nach rechts, dann winkt das kühle Nass.





Schönes Grün in schönem Grün 





Huch....da muss ich irgendwie drüber.

Alternative wäre nur wieder zurück. Das Atti ruft "weiter.... weiter"....

Na gut.





Beim folgenden Parcours hieß es Kopf einziehen.





Endlich wieder freie Fahrt für glückliche Bürger.









That's what this machine is build for....





Zum Abschluss nochmals bergische Idylle.





Gruß und schönes Osterwochenende wünsche ich allen.

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PEUGEOTfan (15. April 2022)

Wg. eines grippalen Infektes bin ich momentan an Haus und Schuh gefesselt. Hab ber dann eben doch was interessantes entdecken können:


----------



## maggus75 (15. April 2022)

Nur rund um den Ort die Garmin Navi Funktionen bissl durchgespielt, da bisher nur zum aufzeichnen verwendet, also keine große Runde.

Aber immerhin bei halbwegs schönem Wetter ne dreiviertel Stunde kurz vor Sonnenuntergang unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## Prinz72 (15. April 2022)

Heute morgen eine kleine Karfreitag-Runde mit dem Red Shred gedreht...
@SJS_666 
aktuell fahre ich das Red Shred wirklich gerne, nachdem ich mich an die BOTE-Geometrie gewöhnt habe...


----------



## yo_felix (15. April 2022)

Prinz72 schrieb:


> Heute morgen eine kleine Karfreitag-Runde mit dem Red Shred gedreht...
> @SJS_666
> aktuell fahre ich das Red Shred wirklich gerne, nachdem ich mich an die BOTE-Geometrie gewöhnt habe...


Irgendwann fahren wir im Taunus wahrscheinlich durch eine Steppenladschaft. Immer wieder erschreckend, wie es da zT aussieht.


----------



## Prinz72 (15. April 2022)

@yo_felix 
Das stimmt, gerade im Kammbereich stehen zwischen Saalburg und Sandplacken fast keine Bäume mehr...


----------



## SJS_666 (15. April 2022)

Prinz72 schrieb:


> Heute morgen eine kleine Karfreitag-Runde mit dem Red Shred gedreht...
> @SJS_666
> aktuell fahre ich das Red Shred wirklich gerne, nachdem ich mich an die BOTE-Geometrie gewöhnt habe...Anhang anzeigen 1458870


Das glaube ich gerne... Das hat mir auch eine Menge Spaß gemacht, auch wenn es bei mir eher weniger im Gelände dafür umso mehr auf langer Strecke genutzt wurde... Ist immer wieder schön zu sehen, dass Du Freude daran hast... und ein wenig "trauere" ich dem ja schon hinterher... Aber sei´s drum, ich habe dasselbe Rahmenset (auch in der Größe) ja noch als 89er im Keller stehen... mal sehen, ob ich das nicht wieder aufbaue...


----------



## MadBiker80 (15. April 2022)

Hi Freaks, 

seit kurzer Zeit ist das mein Lieblings 'Fred' und freue mich jeden Abend auf eure Bilder. Heute wollte ich auch mal…

Nachdem ich das alte Sportgerät heute morgen wieder Frühlingsfit gemacht und auch 'neue' Schlappen aufgezogen habe, ging es Nachmittags in die Wahner Heide.

Dabei ein paar neue Ecken entdeckt und stundenlang unterwegs gewesen. Anschließend über die Südbrücke wieder zurück ins Veedel- Herrlich.

Ich wünsche allen 'Forensikern' ein schönes Wochenende
Luk


----------



## RidgeRunner89 (16. April 2022)

Heute auch wieder eine Runde gedreht. Muss ja mein Sausalito ein wenig einfahren 😉




Wenn man auf den Trassen unterwegs ist kann eine Klingel nicht schaden 😀












Als Wuppertaler gibt es einiges an Werkzeug 😎



Und zum Abschluss etwas für den Magen 😋


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (16. April 2022)

RidgeRunner89 schrieb:


> Heute auch wieder eine Runde gedreht. Muss ja mein Sausalito ein wenig einfahren 😉
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1459341
> Wenn man auf den Trassen unterwegs ist kann eine Klingel nicht schaden 😀
> ...


Käsekuchen  und ein Bierchen- da wäre bei mir die Explosion vorhersehbar....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ossi1968 (17. April 2022)




----------



## MadBiker80 (17. April 2022)

Schöne Sause- Sauber!!!


----------



## Ketterechts (17. April 2022)

Dem Osterhasen bissl Zeit verschafft und das WTR das Erstemal ausgeführt


----------



## Zhr33 (17. April 2022)

Ein herrliches Wetter zum Sonnen.


----------



## Steff2250 (17. April 2022)

Für ne kleine Runde hat es bei mir auch gereicht.....

 ...durch die Südheide......

 .. hier hat man schon im 17. Jahrhundert Öl geschöpft ....

 ... weiter durch die Heide .....

 ... in Winsen die Aller überquert ....

 .. rüber nach Celle in den Französischen Garten.....



 ... zurück eher am tristen Asphaltband....

  .. mit einem kleinen Farbtupfer ...

 .. gute 94 Km eher Flach aber mit viel Gegenwind ....

Schöne Woche Euch


----------



## Zhr33 (18. April 2022)

Man kann ja nicht anders als bei dem Wetter raus zu gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm95 (18. April 2022)

Durchgängig herrliches Osterwetter ...
















Leider scheint derzeit auf diesem Planeten nicht überall "die Sonne" ...






... Punkt!


Charmanten Osterabend ...






Max


----------



## gaggo (18. April 2022)

......bis 1.300 Meter südseitig alles OK mit dem Bike 😉







Ich hoffe, daß die Eier dick und Ostern gut zu euch war !


----------



## Ketterechts (18. April 2022)

Auf dem Weg zum Osterkaffee


----------



## Zhr33 (18. April 2022)

Und Abends wieder nach Hause. Ich hoffe eure Bikes haben euch mindestens genauso viel Freude bereitet! ✌️


----------



## wtb_rider (18. April 2022)

Heute zum ersten mal richtig das Landshark ausgeführt....

















alles in allem rollt es super gut und fährt sich wie aus einem Stück, nichts klappert komisch alles super.
Pfeilschnell.
Nur die Sitzposition ist irgendwie gewöhnungsbedürftig. Trotz des kurzen Vorbaus und dem eigentlcih angenehmen Winkel des Vorbaus fühlt sich das an wie auf nem scheiss Rennrad.
Das mag ich ansich gar nicht so gerne,....hmm.


----------



## Horst Link (18. April 2022)

Schönes Bike. Was meinst du mit fährt sich wie ein Rennrad?


----------



## Dean76 (18. April 2022)

Zhr33 schrieb:


> Man kann ja nicht anders als bei dem Wetter raus zu gehen


Vormittags „Golfen“




Und am Nachmittag ne Runde Radfahren

Diesmal mit dem
Slingshot




Lieben Gruss
André


----------



## wtb_rider (18. April 2022)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Schönes Bike. Was meinst du mit fährt sich wie ein Rennrad?


Schwer zu beschreiben. Man hockt so oben drauf. Ich weiss nicht ob man das versteht. Ich hab lieber das Gefühl „im“ Rad zu sitzen als oben drauf.
Bei WTB oder sogar im Tracker oder American fühlt sich das deutlich besser an. 
Beim Shark hätte ich wenig Lust in fummliges Gelände zu fahren. Gut macht man jetzt eh nicht, aber vielleicht weisst du was ich meine.
Gruss Kay


----------



## Horst Link (19. April 2022)

Ja, das kenne ich. Ob es an der Oberrohrlänge, Sattelüberhöhung oder an der Tretlagerhöhe ist sehr subjektiv. Aber he, das ist ein Landshark und kein Phoenix


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (19. April 2022)

Kurze Besorgungsfahrt in die Innenstadt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prinz72 (20. April 2022)

Ich weis,  eigentlich ist das Bike zu neu für diesen Thread...aber in der alten Heimat habe ich nur ein MTB...abendliche Runde " hinterm Haus ".


----------



## Dean76 (20. April 2022)

Nachmittags spontan mit Sven zum „Essen“ getroffen.😊




Und danach wollte Sven noch auf den Spielplatz schaukeln gehen.🤭



Liebe Grüße 
André


----------



## Nightstorm (21. April 2022)

Nicht mehr ganz so sonnig und etwas frischer.

Aber klasse Bodenzustände.

Also raus mit den tollen Farben zur Trainingsrunde:












Teilweise immer noch geschlossene Trails.





Andere hingegen Offen   





Ab und zu findet man nach über 30 Jahren immer noch neue Strecken.... einfach mal öfters Abzweige probieren...













Schöne Farben





Hier fuhr man vor einem Jahr noch durch dichtesten Dickicht....





HLF ist einfach klasse:





Tom


----------



## Thomas Sommer (21. April 2022)

Haldenrunde mit dem Sunn


----------



## msony (22. April 2022)

Hallo
Kurze Runde durchs Wäldchen 





Grüße 
Markus


----------



## Zhr33 (22. April 2022)

Ein bisschen durch die Stadt.. Bin schon öfters an diesem komischen Ding vorbei gefahren. Doch diesmal habe ich für ein Foto angehalten.


----------



## Maliaton (22. April 2022)

Zhr33 schrieb:


> Ein bisschen durch die Stadt.. Bin schon öfters an diesem komischen Ding vorbei gefahren. Doch diesmal habe ich für ein Foto angehalten.



Weißt Du welchen Zweck dieses komische Ding mal hatte?


----------



## msony (22. April 2022)

Das sind MGStellungen.


----------



## ArSt (22. April 2022)

Maliaton schrieb:


> Weißt Du welchen Zweck dieses komische Ding mal hatte?


Die Teile nennen sich "Splitterschutzzellen". Um daraus zu feuern, war der Blickwinkel zu sehr eingeschränkt und es war innen viel zu eng.
Hier gibts eine Sammlung: https://www.bunkerfreunde-muenchen.de/main.php?g2_itemId=11236
​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (22. April 2022)

ArSt schrieb:


> Die Teile nennen sich "Splitterschutzzellen". Um daraus zu feuern, war der Blickwinkel zu sehr eingeschränkt und es war innen viel zu eng.
> Hier gibts eine Sammlung: https://www.bunkerfreunde-muenchen.de/main.php?g2_itemId=11236
> ​


Ok
Bei uns sehen die etwas anders aus Armin


----------



## useless (22. April 2022)

Heute Abend das erste mal die Offroad Tour von Harburg nach Ahrensburg gemacht. Nach einer kurzen Arbeitswoche ganz entspannend. 




Und ich bin wieder auf das Muddy Fox angesprochen worden. So ist mir das mit keinem Rad passiert...


----------



## MadBiker80 (22. April 2022)

useless schrieb:


> Heute Abend das erste mal die Offroad Tour von Harburg nach Ahrensburg gemacht. Nach einer kurzen Arbeitswoche ganz entspannend. Anhang anzeigen 1463746Anhang anzeigen 1463747
> Und ich bin wieder auf das Muddy Fox angesprochen worden. So ist mir das mit keinem Rad passiert...


Ist aber auch ein Traum in blau. Dazu der stimmig schwarze Aufbau, den ich in deinem Aufbaufaden sehr interessiert nachverfolgt habe. Mir gefällt der Vorbau sehr gut. Die Schlappen passen auch gut an das Bike. Respekt


----------



## DrmZ (23. April 2022)

Zaskar Gang: Treffpunkt Bushaltestelle
Jetzt im Kino!
🤟


----------



## Dean76 (23. April 2022)

Kurze Runde mit meinem Bruder 




Sven ist dann auch noch dazu gestoßen!




Lieben Gruss
André


----------



## kalihalde (23. April 2022)

Heute wurde meine Kampfmaschine mal von der Leine gelassen.
Da der damalige Sponsor Red Bull inzwischen einen Fußballverein in meiner Nachbarstadt unterstützt, musste ich da mal vorbei gucken, und ein paar Bilder machen.




Red Bull Kampfmaschine mit RB-Fans vor Red Bull Arena in Leipzig




Trail am Cottaweg (Trainingsgelände von RB Leipzig) mit Blick auf Red Bull Arena

Anschließend ging es durch Auwald und Natur zurück nach Halle. 






Dank starkem Rückenwind war es fast wie E-Bike fahren .

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm (23. April 2022)

Zum Glück habe ich mich heute nicht auf das Rennrad geschmissen.....wieder Mal sehr windig. Da ist es im Wald schon angenehmer....

Der Rücken spielt seit gestern Abend mal wieder nicht mit, vielleicht klappt es ja doch mit einem kleinen Ründchen.

Auf dem Weg zur Dünntalsperre fehlen auch ein paar Brücken. Von gegenüber kommt man ziemlich runter geschossen. Ein kleines Warnschild wäre an der Stelle nicht schlecht. Für nen Bunnyhop ist die Lücke etwas groß...





Sturm auf dem Wasser





Schöne Singletrails mit warmer Sonne auf dem Rücken.





Klein(es) Farbenspiel





An der Ketzberger Höhe.... ganz in der Nähe gibt es den absolut besten Kaiserschmarrn (aber nicht jetzt).





Auenland....Beutliiiinnn.....





Bergische Wohnidylle. Das wäre was...





Und tolle Trails direkt vor der Tür....













Es läuft, der Rücken hält. Es wurden dann doch 4 Stunden mit etlichen Höhenmetern.













Beine und Rad sehen mal wieder artgerecht aus....









Tom


----------



## Zhr33 (24. April 2022)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Kurze Runde mit meinem Bruder
> Anhang anzeigen 1464277
> 
> Sven ist dann auch noch dazu gestoßen!
> ...




Welche XT Pedale sind das auf dem Fat Chance? Die sind ja schon recht selten.


----------



## Dean76 (24. April 2022)

Zhr33 schrieb:


> Welche XT Pedale sind das auf dem Fat Chance? Die sind ja schon recht selten.


XT 731


----------



## black-panther (24. April 2022)

Die 731 sind die leichtere Version der schönen XT Bärentatzen nach den 730 ☝


----------



## Rollbrettfahrer (24. April 2022)

Kleine Runde durch ein altes Torf-Abbaugebiet


----------



## Horst Link (24. April 2022)

Saisonstart 2022: Ausfahrt zum Baumarkt und einen ordentlichen Fang gemacht. Jetzt noch einpflanzen und schön gießen.


----------



## wtb_rider (24. April 2022)

ach mit meinem Lieblingsradl...


----------



## fiveelements (24. April 2022)

Gestern im Taunus am Limes. Die Gabel war von @Ketterechts inspiriert, der zeigte letzthin ein Zaskar mit Fox, Scheibenbremse vorn und HS hinten.


----------



## Dean76 (24. April 2022)

Gleiche Stelle, nächster Tag, anderes Rad🤭





LG
André


----------



## DrmZ (24. April 2022)

Haha Andre, so ein Zufall. 

Hier gabs heute viel Sonne aber auch viel Wind bei frischen 12°.
Also Kamera eingepackt und den ersten Ausritt mit dem neuen Pferdchen im Stall gemacht den ersten Ausflug mit den neuen Vogel im Nest gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radiance (24. April 2022)

Gestern kleiner Ausritt bei Sonnenschein...Poster passend zum Bike...


----------



## MacB (24. April 2022)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Kurze Besorgungsfahrt in die Innenstadt:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1461513


muss mich doch noch melden, weil ich jedes Mal dran hängenbleibe ... Das Foto finde ich einfach


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (24. April 2022)

MacB schrieb:


> muss mich doch noch melden, weil ich jedes Mal dran hängenbleibe ... Das Foto finde ich einfach


Merci für die Blumen!


----------



## Pancho_Villa_79 (24. April 2022)

Guten Abend,
ein toller Thread und ich möchte nach jahrelanger stiller Teilhabe und Bewunderung, heute meinen Einstand geben. Passend, der zweite Beitrag aus MV und das dritte Merlin👍. Ps: Gefällt mir sehr gut Thomas!
Ich heiße Martin und wohne im wunderschönen Schwerin. Gestern war ich auf meiner Standardrunde (Ziegelinnen u. Außensee) unterwegs.
Beste Grüße
Martin


----------



## MadBiker80 (24. April 2022)

Pancho_Villa_79 schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> ein toller Thread und ich möchte nach jahrelanger stiller Teilhabe und Bewunderung, heute meinen Einstand geben. Passend, der zweite Beitrag aus MV und das dritte Merlin👍. Ps: Gefällt mir sehr gut Thomas!
> Ich heiße Martin und wohne im wunderschönen Schwerin. Gestern war ich auf meiner Standardrunde (Ziegelinnen u. Außensee) unterwegs.
> Beste Grüße
> Martin


Sehr sehr Very!


----------



## jkarwath (25. April 2022)

Das Rad heute farblich passend zur Diesellok ausgeführt


----------



## Pancho_Villa_79 (25. April 2022)

Wenn der Knoten erstmal geplatzt ist...
Guten Abend und vielen Dank für die positiven Rückmeldungen. Ich habe das Glück, dass ich jeden Tag durch den Schlossgarten "muss" um Junior von der Kita abzuholen.
Beste Grüße
Martin


----------



## msony (27. April 2022)

Hallo

In Witten durch das Muttental.























Mit der Fähre über die Ruhr.















Sehr coole Location dort,hat mega Spass gemacht.
Gruss Markus


----------



## Dean76 (28. April 2022)

„Kleine Testfahrt“




LG
André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pancho_Villa_79 (29. April 2022)

Guten Morgen,
gestern Abend ist es eine kurze/abgespeckte Ziegelsee Runde geworden. Schöne Promenade mit Blick auf die Stadt, früher als Hafen genutzt. Der Baum "gut versteckt" war ein Projekt vom hiesigen Klinikum mit Patienten zusammen.
Sonnige Grüße aus Schwerin
Martin


----------



## BikingDevil (29. April 2022)

KLEIN(e) Tour ins Grüne... oder auch nicht  - war letzte Woche schon.
Jetzt ist aber alles grün.


----------



## useless (29. April 2022)

Gerade gestern haben unsere Lehrjungs in der Werkstatt gefragt: "Ey Thomas wie ist eine DX einzuordnen? " "Ich zeig's euch morgen." Also war die Entscheidung für das Rad für die Freitägliche Feierabendtour getroffen. 


Dann ging es das Alstertal nördlich aus Hamburg raus



Die Hänge sind wir früher so häufig runtergestürzt bis wir sie fahren konnten.



Dann durch Bergstedt in Richtung Ahrensburg 



Schön war es, frisch und leer.



Im übrigen: Einer unserer Azubis sagte nach der Begutachtung des Rocky's "Fünf Gründe ein 90er Mounty zu fahren? Weil's geil is. Weil's geil is. Weil 's geil is. Weil 's  geil is. Weil 's geil is....


----------



## jkarwath (29. April 2022)

Ziemlich gutes Wetter heute...


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (30. April 2022)

jkarwath schrieb:


> Ziemlich gutes Wetter heute...
> Anhang anzeigen 1468428


Wenn das der alte Erich noch erleben dürfte!


----------



## jkarwath (30. April 2022)

Jaja, der Erich. Wir waren danach auch noch bei Karl und Friedrich, aber keine (Fahrrad)-Fotos gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaw (30. April 2022)

...


----------



## wtb_rider (30. April 2022)

Jut, war jetzt eher Vormittags. Naja lassen wir mal gelten.





Gruss Kay


----------



## Stahlbetrieb (30. April 2022)

Knappe Abstellgelegenheiten machen kreativ.


----------



## divergent! (30. April 2022)

saisonstart in jena...


----------



## Stahlbetrieb (1. Mai 2022)

Heute war endlich die Jungfernfahrt für das seit Monaten aufgeschobenes Projekt "Randonöll". Trotz viel Volk auf den Wegen eine schöne Rundfahrt um Mainz.


----------



## useless (1. Mai 2022)

Endlich mal jemand der der die Schaltzughüllen bei Barendshiftern komplett unterm Lenkerband verlegt


----------



## Stahlbetrieb (1. Mai 2022)

useless schrieb:


> Endlich mal jemand der der die Schaltzughüllen bei Barendshiftern komplett unterm Lenkerband verlegt


Hehe, hab mit mir gerungen. Wie ich sehe habe ich das Richtige gemacht.


----------



## useless (1. Mai 2022)

Ich heute bei Dänischburg im Poppenburger Wald kreuz und quer durch den Philosophengrund. (Hört sich komisch an, is aber so   )





















Viiiieeel seichte schnell zu fahrende Trails. Nicht sehr anspruchsvoll aber es war "als wennste fliechst".


----------



## useless (1. Mai 2022)

Stahlbetrieb schrieb:


> Hehe, hab mit mir gerungen. Wie ich sehe habe ich das Richtige gemacht.


Sehr gelungenes Rad. Nöll selbst hat es nie so schön umgesetzt.


----------



## Ketterechts (1. Mai 2022)

1.Mai Ausfahrt mit der Familie.

Erster Test für das neu erworbene GERMANS .

Sorry für das Gewurschtel am Lenker , aber wir hatten ein Dorffest in der Nähe als Ziel










Der Grosse hat bissl Vorsprung rausgefahren .




Frau und Tochter folgen



Die junge Dame als einzige unklassisch unterwegs , bis auf die Schaltung



Das Rocky vom Großen 



Und das Herkelmann der Liebsten 



Und das Kubike der Jüngsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radiance (2. Mai 2022)

Letzte Woche Sonntag noch ´ne kleine Runde bei schönem Wetter....


----------



## Dean76 (3. Mai 2022)

Ich muss schon sagen, mit der LVE fährt sich das FAT doch besser.🧐



LG
André


----------



## Zhr33 (3. Mai 2022)

Bei dem Wetter kann man jeden Abend eine gemütliche Stadt Rundfahrt machen. Dabei entdeckt man immer neue Ecken. 😍


----------



## hohenstaufen (4. Mai 2022)

Extra den Farbton beim Bauern bestellt ...


----------



## Pancho_Villa_79 (4. Mai 2022)

Guten Morgen,
ich bin gestern Abend noch eine kleine Stadtrunde gefahren. Alter Güterbahnhof und Blick vom Nordufer des Pfaffenteichs auf die Stadt. Gerade zu, der Schweriner Dom und rechts im Bild die Paulskirche. Ps: Unterwegs war ich mit einem in die Jahre gekommenden (Ausblühungen/Unterwanderungen/verblassten) Pinnacle. Es fährt sich genial 👌!
Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## RidgeRunner89 (4. Mai 2022)

Eine kleine Abendrunde endlich im "grünen" 🙂


----------



## Lorenzini (4. Mai 2022)

_wie lang ist eigentlich die äußerst seltene Marin LVE André?_


----------



## Horst Link (4. Mai 2022)

Feierabendrunde mit dem Nachwuchs.


----------



## kalihalde (4. Mai 2022)

Feierabendrunde.



Die meisten Höhenmeter steckten im Ortsnamen .




Auswertebier musste trotzdem sein .

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidgeRunner89 (5. Mai 2022)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Feierabendrunde mit dem Nachwuchs.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1471895


Der lebt aber auf großen Fuß 😯😉


----------



## Slopi (6. Mai 2022)

Auf dem Weg nach der Arbeit noch ein Stück mit der bahn.😎🇺🇸
Lg sven


----------



## Ketterechts (7. Mai 2022)

Heute ganz unklassisch bei Trails unlimited in Miltenberg unterwegs - zumindest mein Trikot war von Mitte der 90er 







Tolle Trails und mit knapp 35km und fast 1000Hm ganz schön knackig


----------



## kalihalde (8. Mai 2022)

Sonntagsrunde in die Pizzeria .









Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Mathes66 (8. Mai 2022)

Nach langer Zeit auch mal wieder unterwegs.


----------



## Horst Link (8. Mai 2022)

Heute ein schöner Ausflug zur Leuchtenburg auf endlosen Singletrails. Auf der Rückreise noch die Rothensteiner Felshöhlen mitgenommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pancho_Villa_79 (9. Mai 2022)

Mahlzeit,
gestern Abend noch eine kleine Stadtrunde gedreht. Domsicht vom Pfaffenteich und Markplatz. Es ist das älteste Gebäude in Schwerin. Die Grundsteinlegung war 1172.
Dank des Aufbaufadens von @kalihalde, zum Hi Power, konnte ich mir ein dort gepostetes Framework sichern. Anfangs Stiefmütterlich behandelt, fahre ich es mittlerweile mit Begeisterung.
Beste Grüße aus Schwerin
Martin


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (9. Mai 2022)

Das Beste an der Arbeit....

Der Weg nach Hause. Zwar mit modernem Material aber herzlich war es trotzdem..


----------



## RidgeRunner89 (9. Mai 2022)

Wollte auch noch eine kleine Runde drehen.
Luft in den Reifen grenzwertig aber die Pumpe gerade in der Wohnung und nicht im Radschuppen.









Nach so 10km war's dann für den Schlauch 
Also 6km Spaziergang 😁



🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Prinz72 (9. Mai 2022)

Kleine Tour nach Feierabend über den Herzberg. Das Alpinestars ist schon "ein schwerer Bock" im Vergleich zu meinen Cannondales (SM 2000 und Red Shred). Aber es ist einfach ein schönes Bike😀


----------



## Radiance (9. Mai 2022)

Gestern mal ´ne Surf & Turf-Runde....


----------



## maggus75 (9. Mai 2022)

Erste Ausfahrt mit dem Avalanche Daktari. Fährt sich echt gut. 

Nur Umwerfer und die vordere Bremse müssen bissl nachjustiert werden. Bin schon ne Weile keine U-Brake mehr gefahren, aber scheinbar hab ich die wirklich gut justiert, denn hinten packt die gefühlt die zu wie ne Scheibe...


----------



## Stadtkind (10. Mai 2022)

Bloss in die Arbeit gefahren. Aber immer wieder super. Nur eine Kreuzung mit Blechkübeln zu überwinden.


----------



## Lorenzini (11. Mai 2022)

Kleine Abendrunde. Abendessen war üppig. Warn ja genügend Fliegen u. Mücken da.


----------



## useless (11. Mai 2022)

Heute wollte ich mal einen Tag auf der Dachterasse machen und entspannen. Aber als ich aus dem Liegestuhl in die Sonne blinzelte dachte ich mir: Im Winterhalbjahr haben wir geseufzt "ach, wenn wir endlich wieder in Kurz radfahren können". Also hoch, rein in die kurze  Büchs und los....


----------



## Pancho_Villa_79 (14. Mai 2022)

Einen schönen guten Tag liebe Gleichgesinnte,
Donnerstag mit einem Kollegen und gestern Abend solo die "Hausrunde" gedreht.














Ps: es wird ein Mückenjahr 😏
Beste Grüße und einen schönen Samstag
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (14. Mai 2022)

Kampfmaschine wurde heute artgerecht bewegt .

















Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Stahlbetrieb (15. Mai 2022)

Eine frische Frührunde mit meiner Liebsten. Heute war ihr nach Aluminium. Zum Schluss begegnete uns ein richtiger Arsch.


----------



## SJS_666 (15. Mai 2022)

Stahlbetrieb schrieb:


> Eine frische Frührunde mit meiner Liebsten. Heute war ihr nach Aluminium. Zum Schluss begegnete uns ein richtiger Arsch.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1478250Anhang anzeigen 1478251Anhang anzeigen 1478252Anhang anzeigen 1478253Anhang anzeigen 1478254


Das Killer V... richtig schön stimmig aufgebaut!
Gefällt mir...


----------



## sebse (15. Mai 2022)

Der große wollte das erste mal eine kleine Runde fahren - also Hänger an die Ziege, den kleinen rein und ab …


----------



## wtb_rider (15. Mai 2022)

Heute das schöne Wetter genutzt um ne kleine Runde zu drehen.














Gruss Kay


----------



## Zhr33 (15. Mai 2022)

Das war ein wirklich toller Tag mit @MadBiker80


----------



## Ketterechts (16. Mai 2022)

Gestern ne kleine Runde mit der Familie gedreht. 
Erstes Ziel der Römerturm oberhalb von Osterburken 






Tolles Wetter und toller Blick 






Die üblichen Verdächtigen und mein Reiserad  - ein Norco .

Auf dem Rückweg ging es dann ins Freibad nach Adelsheim, wo es zur Krönung auch noch Kaffee und Kuchen gab - Made my Day 👍


----------



## schnitzeljagt (17. Mai 2022)

Nachtrag zum letzten Samstag (14. Mai)

Kidical Mass in Leipzig: ein Traum fuer die Kidz  🥰





































Beste Gruesse und :   



☮️



Der M.


----------



## fietskrokodil (18. Mai 2022)

Gestern morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm (18. Mai 2022)

Das hat was von "kurz nach dem Start beim 300 KM Marathon"...sehr goil.


----------



## Stahlbetrieb (18. Mai 2022)

Saharastaub oder nur gelber Nebel?...wenn man wie ich in der Nähe von Chemiewerken lebt, eine normale Frage...


----------



## fietskrokodil (18. Mai 2022)

Stahlbetrieb schrieb:


> Saharastaub oder nur gelber Nebel?...wenn man wie ich in der Nähe von Chemiewerken lebt, eine normale Frage...


Morgennebel 😊 um 6:05


Nightstorm schrieb:


> Das hat was von "kurz nach dem Start beim 300 KM Marathon"...sehr goil.


Ich war gechillt mit dem Klassiker unterwegs, da haben mich die RR Mitpendler direkt abgehängt, aber so gab es ein schönes Foto


----------



## MacB (18. Mai 2022)

Pic of the day!


----------



## Dean76 (18. Mai 2022)

Die „Titan Brothers“ waren wieder unterwegs🤭



LG
André


----------



## Prinz72 (18. Mai 2022)

Heute kleine Feierabendrunde mit meinem besten Freund...wir machen nun schon seit 32 Jahren den Taunus mit dem MTB unsicher 😉
Sein RS Mammoth hat auch schon 26 Jahre auf'm Buckel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NuckChorris (18. Mai 2022)

Unterwegs mit dem Bonti bei strahlendem Sonnenschein. 




















Grüße,
Nuckchorris!


----------



## maggus75 (18. Mai 2022)

Heute hatte ich mit dem Kollegen nach der Arbeit zum Radeln ausgemacht.
Ich konnte mich gestern Abend nicht entscheiden, welches Bike ich einpacke, aktuelles Gravelbike oder nen Klassiker. Schlußendlich kam beides in den Kofferraum und ich hab die Wahl auf heute Feierabend verschoben  . Es wurde dann doch das 90er Stumpjumper. 

Waren dann knapp 40km und rund 500 HM durchs Fichtelgebirge in Franken, hauptsächlich auf Waldwegen und Radwegen (oft alte Bahnstrecken) durch wunderbare Natur und vorbei an alter Industrie. Absolut geile Tour!

Für Fotos war natürlich fast keine Zeit...





Bei der Burg oben sind wir vorbei und dann fast bis hier runter nen holprigen Feldweg runter krachen lassen. Der Kollege mit seinem fast neuen Trekkingrad war deutlich langsamer unterwegs,..


----------



## ossi1968 (19. Mai 2022)

Mühlbacherhütte bei Rein in der Steiermark


----------



## Dean76 (19. Mai 2022)

😎








LG
André


----------



## Spaltinho (22. Mai 2022)

Kleine kanadische Runde, die dann doch etwas länger wurde.


----------



## tomasius (22. Mai 2022)

Erste kleine Runde gestern…





















Heute dann wieder…

Das Cinelli Fake fährt schön! 😉

















Ach ja, so sah es vorher aus.





Tom 👍🏼


----------



## Zhr33 (22. Mai 2022)

Ohne Worte 😍


----------



## MadBiker80 (22. Mai 2022)

Spaltinho schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1483149
> 
> Kleine kanadische Runde, die dann doch etwas länger wurde.


...bro-Runde! Nice


----------



## MadBiker80 (22. Mai 2022)

Zhr33 schrieb:


> Ohne Worte 😍


Damals in Trier und Heute. Einer meiner schönsten Touren🍷

Ps: Sieht klasse aus mit den dicken Schlappen und dem sommerlichen Lenkerband


----------



## Zhr33 (22. Mai 2022)

MadBiker80 schrieb:


> Damals in Trier und Heute. Einer meiner schönsten Touren🍷
> 
> Ps: Sieht klasse aus mit den dicken Schlappen und dem sommerlichen Lenkerband


Was die Reifen ausmachen 👌
Top Tausch! bin sehr zufrieden 🤩


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MadBiker80 (23. Mai 2022)

Zhr33 schrieb:


> Was die Reifen ausmachen 👌
> Top Tausch! bin sehr zufrieden 🤩


Die grauen Hoods passen auch


----------



## Maliaton (23. Mai 2022)

Am Sonntag mal wieder eine kleine Runde mit dem Lobster gedreht. Und wieder war ich schwer angetan von der XTR.

Die Farbkombination passt gerade zu vielem - auch zu den am Wegesrand stehenden Blumen. Dann hat auch auch noch der FCC am Samstag den Thüringenpokal gewonnen....





















Eine angenehme Woche wünsche ich!


----------



## NuckChorris (23. Mai 2022)

Top Bike-Wetter am Sonntag, also mit dem Nachwuchs direkt auf Tour.
Der Schlosspark in Molsdorf ist immer eine gute Adresse (Torten und Kaffee). 




Eine leichte "Breeze" weht durch den Schlosspark. 😍












Dann immer dem jungen Gemüse hinterher - flussabwärts geht es auch deutlich leichter.








Happy trails,
Nuckchorris!


----------



## cluso (23. Mai 2022)

Maliaton schrieb:


> Am Sonntag mal wieder eine kleine Runde mit dem Lobster gedreht. Und wieder war ich schwer angetan von der XTR.
> 
> Die Farbkombination passt gerade zu vielem.



Ist die Farbe so tief oder wirkt das nur auf den Bildern so?


----------



## Maliaton (23. Mai 2022)

cluso schrieb:


> Ist die Farbe so tief oder wirkt das nur auf den Bildern so?



Das wirkt auf den Fotos etwas tiefer als in Natura. Meine Handykamera ist grausig. Ich habe daher einen geringen Filter drauf gelegt.


----------



## tomasius (23. Mai 2022)

Meine Täuschung/Fälschung wurde heute direkt mit einem Regenschauer bestraft. 😜

























Vielleicht sollte ich die Cinelli Decals wieder entfernen. 🤭

Tom 👍🏼


----------



## Horst Link (23. Mai 2022)

Am Wochenende eine schöne Citytour durch Halle abolviert. Die umliegenden Porphyr Hänge haben es wirklich in sich. Das nächste Mal sage ich @kalihalde bestimmt Bescheid...


----------



## kalihalde (23. Mai 2022)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Am Wochenende eine schöne Citytour durch Halle abolviert. Die umliegenden Porphyr Hänge haben es wirklich in sich. Das nächste Mal sage ich @kalihalde bestimmt Bescheid...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1484089
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1484090


Da ist man einmal nicht in der Stadt, und schon kommen die Jenenser.







Beste Urlaubsgrüße aus Portugal sendet
kalihalde


----------



## miles2014 (25. Mai 2022)

Heute angekommen, und noch einmal schnell auf den nächsten Berg. Das erste Mal über tausend HM und auch der erste anständige Downhill seit.... Jahren??? Auf jeden Fall war ordentlich Spaß dabei. Wie habe ich die Alpen vermisst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (25. Mai 2022)

Von Wallgau zur Wallgauer Alm sind es 665Hm:


			BRouter web client
		

@miles2014, was hast du noch alles mitgenommen?
Das Foto entstand ja am Abzweig zur Krüner Alm. Ist da immer noch eine Bushaltestation?


----------



## miles2014 (25. Mai 2022)

Gemeint war dass ich einfach Aufenthalt über 1000 hatte. Gefahren bin ich das schon öfter, aber eben auf die mittelgebirgige Art 
Tour war zeitlich begrenzt, daher einfach hoch und über den Trail am Altgraben zurück...
Einen Aushang zur regelmäßigen Busfahrt habe ich nur weiter unten am Soiernkreuz gesehen.


----------



## schnitzeljagt (26. Mai 2022)

Vatertag.
NordSachsen. 
Goitzsche-Gegend.
8:00.
Unfassbarer, schneller Himmel.

Non-Classic-Grüße!

Der M.


----------



## miles2014 (26. Mai 2022)

Heute erneut die schnelle Runde: einmal Esterbergalm über Finzbach und dann den schnellen Weg zurück. Frei von ganz großen Highlights, aber schön bei bestem Wetter.


----------



## Nightstorm (27. Mai 2022)




----------



## miles2014 (27. Mai 2022)

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend, heute waren gleich zwei Touren drinnen. Erstmal wurde auf vier Rädern zur Finzalm gegravelt:




Dann ging es für Papa nach dem Abendessen nochmal schnell raus auf die Fischbachalm-Runde. Das Motiv mit dem Jupp im Hintergrund ist hier von mehreren Klassiker-Runden bekannt. Der Trail in Richtung Vorderriss ist auch weiterhin teilweise tragepflichtig wegen Hangrutsch, aber alles noch machbar. Zum Glück hatte ich daheim daran gedacht einen Scheinwerfer einzupacken, auf dem Rückweg erwischte mich die Dunkelheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasg2466 (27. Mai 2022)

Friday is RIDEday !


----------



## ArSt (27. Mai 2022)

miles2014 schrieb:


> Das Motiv mit dem Jupp im Hintergrund ist hier von mehreren Klassiker-Runden bekannt.


Ach ja ...


----------



## ArSt (27. Mai 2022)

miles2014 schrieb:


> Der Trail in Richtung Vorderriss ist auch weiterhin teilweise tragepflichtig wegen Hangrutsch, aber alles noch machbar.


----------



## miles2014 (27. Mai 2022)

Genau, diese Stelle, und danach kommt so eine improvisierte Brücke aus Baumstämmen. Richtig abenteuerlich!


----------



## planist (28. Mai 2022)

letzte Woche seit langem mal wieder draußen mit dem Vertex.. fährt sich gut!


----------



## MadBiker80 (28. Mai 2022)

planist schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1486743
> 
> letzte Woche seit langem mal wieder draußen mit dem Vertex.. fährt sich gut!


Auf die Plätze..Vertex......Los

Schönes Rädchen


----------



## msony (28. Mai 2022)

Heute auf grossem Fuss.
Zeche Zollverein.


























Gruesse 
Markus


----------



## Horst Link (29. Mai 2022)

Start des Testprogramms. Als Teileträger dient mein Alltimefavorit. Folgende Ergebnisse:


Montage unwesentlicher schwerer als ein PAX Schrank
Kurbel eiert nicht
in Punkte Steifigkeit kein Unterschied zur Sweet
erste HM ohne Auffälligkeiten 
das SRAM Blatt funktioniert nicht mit meinem alten 8-fach Zeuchs (Danke @aggressor2)
Ciao Horsti


----------



## NuckChorris (29. Mai 2022)

Heute den Nachmittag genutzt und die Hometrails unsicher gemacht.




1996 vs. 2020 




Abgesehen von der Scheibe an sich recht klassisch konzipiert der Kiddie-Flitzer.




Geht flott, das moderne Zeug - aber ich bleibe dran. 😎




Ein merkwürdiges Relikt aus den 90igern, 3-fach Kurbel vorne. Zumindest betrachtet aus den Augen unserer Kinder. 😉


----------



## miles2014 (29. Mai 2022)

Heute toller Ausblick von der Wallgauer Alm. Runter gab's einen Platten- Mist. Hat jemand hier die normalen Maxxis Pellen (MPC, Falt, 60 Tpi) schonmal tubeless montiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hohenstaufen (30. Mai 2022)

Rot und Blau ...


----------



## Nightstorm (31. Mai 2022)

Was sind das für Reifen?


----------



## Huelse (1. Juni 2022)

Letztes Wochenende im Bikepark Tanvaldsky Spicak. Ist nicht sehr gross aber gut klassikertauglich.


----------



## miles2014 (1. Juni 2022)

Grüße vom Herzogstand


----------



## ArSt (2. Juni 2022)

miles2014 schrieb:


> Grüße vom Herzogstand


Und Kevin, da konntest du dich endlich mal richtig verausgaben?  Rauf zum Herzogstand mit dem Rad ist stellenweise richtig heftig, aber jeden Schweißtropfen wert. Auch wenn's manchmal nur öde Forstautobahn/Skipiste ist:




Hier gehen manche Wanderer schon auf Zehenspitzen rauf, weils so steil ist!
Weiter oben ist's dann dafür umso schöner:





Kochelsee:





Walchensee:





Grüße vom Armin!


----------



## miles2014 (2. Juni 2022)

Ja, wie du sagtest: da kann man die Steigfähigkeit des Rades testen! Konnte mit ein bisschen Kampf durchfahren, daher haben "Ross und Reiter" bestanden....bastle gerade an der nächsten Alpencross-Strecke, dafür taugts dann auch


----------



## miles2014 (2. Juni 2022)

Verschwitzte Grüße von der Esterbergalm, wurde heute Mal von Garmisch aus angefahren. Ganz schön harter Uphill bei drückender Hitze am Berghang. Oben freilaufende Pferde, und erfrischender Wind.


----------



## ArSt (2. Juni 2022)

Und wieder: 


miles2014 schrieb:


> da kann man die Steigfähigkeit des Rades testen!


Wobei es es dort hinauf nicht so sehr auf die Hardware ankommt, auf Teer haste ja Gripp ohne Ende.
Ich seh den Kevin arbeiten wie die hier: 





In den geteerten Serpentinen soll es um die 32% Steigung haben:




Füher wurde hier ein legendäres Uphillrennen veranstaltet. Nur für dieses Rennen wurden KLEIN's auf extraleicht getrimmt, ohne Hinterradbremse und nur mit 'nem kleinen Kettenblatt. Runterwärts wurde dann halt geschoben. 





Und morgen Kevin, Schachenhaus?


----------



## Diesy (2. Juni 2022)

Du gibt´s es Dir aber echt Ordentlich!
Ich bin wirklich Beeindruckt, und bitte weiter so geile Bilder machen!
Für den Alpencross wäre die Wetterstein-Umrundung noch eine schöne Trainingseinheit
Hier ein kurzer Auszug aus dem "Moser Bike Guide"
Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miles2014 (2. Juni 2022)

ArSt schrieb:


> In den geteerten Serpentinen soll es um die 32% Steigung haben:


Das ist gut von dir zu hören, ich hab mich schon gefragt ob ich bekloppt bin, das ich am Nachmittag kaum die Teerstraße rauf strampeln kann ...
Die Tourenauswahl wird jetzt mehr oder weniger spontan, sollte sich ein voller Tag freischaufeln lassen, dann entweder Wetterstein- oder Karwendelrunde. Schachenhaus wäre ja an einem halben Tag machbar, daher auf jeden Fall fest dabei.


----------



## KUBIKUS (2. Juni 2022)

Mal wieder und endlich wieder mit dem Pacer unterwegs…


----------



## aggressor2 (3. Juni 2022)

Gestern Mittag beim @Horst Link im Wald.


----------



## miles2014 (3. Juni 2022)

Heute nur die kleine Runde auf den Kranzberg (auch sehr familientauglich).


----------



## schnitzeljagt (4. Juni 2022)

Da ich dieses Jahr nicht beim ClassicTreff in Albaxen dabei sein kann - meine Kompensation:

Rollen in Leipzig.

Ist ja WGT zu Pfingsten hier... deshalb darf das Monster wieder raus an die Luft...  







































































Ich wuensche allen schoene Pfingsten!  ☮️

Carpe Diem!


Der M.


----------



## caemis (4. Juni 2022)

ArSt schrieb:


>


Ich denk grad dran Ende Juni ins Karwendel zu gondeln - gibt es noch mehr sinnvolle Tipps @miles2014 und/oder @ArSt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joglo (4. Juni 2022)

caemis schrieb:


> Ich denk grad dran Ende Juni ins Karwendel zu gondeln - gibt es noch mehr sinnvolle Tipps @miles2014 und/oder @ArSt ?


Ich würde Dir schon mal gleich empfehlen erst im Juli zu kommen. Vom 26-28 Juni ist G7 im Elmau mit weitreichenden Einschränkungen auch schon Tage zuvor. Das würde ich tunlichst vermeiden.


----------



## ArSt (4. Juni 2022)

Klar gibts die.  Der Kevin ist jetzt fast jeden Tag von einem festen Standort aus (Wallgau) irgendwo raufgefahren, daran könntest du dich für Touren orientieren. Ich kann dir dazu natürlich auch noch nähere Infos durchgeben.
Allerdings ist der Bereich um Elmau, also Wetterstein, gerade um die von dir angedachte Zeit wegen G7 eingezäunt und nicht betretbar. Dieser Bereich fällt also weg.
Außerdem haben wir bis Oktober die Passionspiele in Oberammergau, das wirkt sich im weiteren Umfeld aus: Bezahlbare Unterkünfte im Raum Garmisch sind seit geraumer Zeit nur schwierig zu bekommen.
Bei mir hier im Dorf kostet eine einfache Übernachtung mit Frühstück, in der örtlichen Pizzeria, normal um die 35€. Seit zwei Wochen wollen die pro Nacht und Nase 300€! 
Nur so als kleine Warnung.


----------



## caemis (4. Juni 2022)

Habt Dank, dann vertage ich das wohl besser (obwohl ich ohnehin eher östlich von Mittenwald geblieben wäre; alternativ gibt es dann ja noch die "Grevet" Runde von Holzkirchen in die Rotwand:









						#3 Bayern: Bergige Grenzerfahrung
					

Ein klein wenig „Gardasee-Feeling“ im Grenzgebiet zwischen Bayern und Tirol. Das schöne Mangfalltal verschönt die letzten Kilometer und die Zeit vergeht wie im Fluge.




					grevet.de


----------



## ArSt (4. Juni 2022)

Ach ja, und aus aktuellem Anlass: Anreise mit Zug und Auto ist seit gestern wegen dem Zugunglück bei Farchant ein echtes Problem, im Loisachtal und am Walchensee ist alles dicht! Der Autoverkehr dürfte sich in den nächsten Tagen normalisieren, aber Zugreisende werden noch ein paar Wochen Schwierigkeiten haben.

Aber zum Glück haben unsere G7-Gäste ja einen extra Hubschrauberlandeplatz bei Elmau bekommen.


----------



## ArSt (4. Juni 2022)

caemis schrieb:


> alternativ gibt es dann ja noch die "Grevet" Runde von Holzkirchen in die Rotwand


Das geht natürlich problemlos und zu jeder Zeit.  Außer am Wochenende.


----------



## caemis (4. Juni 2022)

ArSt schrieb:


> Das geht natürlich problemlos und zu jeder Zeit.  Außer am Wochenende.


Dann nehm ich das Fixed Gear Rad - dann fall ich unter den Wanderer*innen nicht ganz so negativ auf


----------



## ArSt (4. Juni 2022)

Doch, Ratt ist Ratt und hat auf Wanderwegen nichts verloren. 
Mit 'nem Laufrad/Draisine könnte es besser aussehen.


----------



## caemis (4. Juni 2022)

ArSt schrieb:


> Doch, Ratt ist Ratt und hat auf Wanderwegen nichts verloren.
> Mit 'nem Laufrad/Draisine könnte es besser aussehen.


Aso. Aba ich denk die Leute von Grevet habn das Ding "abseits der Touristenmassen" gelegt, insofern... Mal schauen


----------



## miles2014 (4. Juni 2022)

Heute war Karwendelrunde angesagt:
Zuerst über Mittenwald auf die Vereinsalpe




Dann von dort aus den wunderbaren Downhill nach Hinterriss (@caemis ich meine mich zu erinnern dass wir den einmal gemeinsam runtergeballert sind?)




Dann hoch über die Johannestalklamm 




Zum kleinen Ahornboden




Und über den Hochalm Sattel zum Karwendelhaus


----------



## caemis (4. Juni 2022)

miles2014 schrieb:


> Heute war Karwendelrunde angesagt:
> Zuerst über Mittenwald auf die Vereinsalpe
> Anhang anzeigen 1491356
> Dann von dort aus den wunderbaren Downhill nach Hinterriss (@caemis ich meine mich zu erinnern dass wir den einmal gemeinsam runtergeballert sind?)
> ...


Ja, da erinnerst Du dich richtig - nach dem Anstieg von Mittenwald aus, war das eine willkommene Abwechslung - trotz der weggebrochenen Wege

Und schneefrei scheint ja auch alles zu sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miles2014 (4. Juni 2022)

Ach ja, das war weil der Manni wegen pikanter Probleme unten geblieben ist. Der Weg wurde sogar repariert, war dafür aber heute voller kleiner Bäche. Herrlich. Ende Juni wird es natürlich überall brechend voll, wegen Ferien... Aber wenn man abseits der Hauptpfade unterwegs ist, dann geht's doch meist.


----------



## Nightstorm (4. Juni 2022)

Ich beneide Dich sehr.....


----------



## ArSt (4. Juni 2022)

miles2014 schrieb:


> Heute war Karwendelrunde angesagt:


Hab' die Runde mal von Mittenwald, ohne Anfahrt aus Wallgau, "nachgefahren". Sogar Mannis "Handtuchtrail" ist dabei: Wow, Respekt, fast 2000Hm und 70km! So etwas könnte ich nicht mehr, zumal beim heutigen, schwülem Wetter. Spätestens auf dem kleinen Ahornboden hätte ich mich nach einem Bad in der Kuhtränke verabschiedet.


----------



## chriam (4. Juni 2022)

Im Spessart...unterwegs mit dem "starken" Alugeröhr....










MfG
Chris


----------



## Nightstorm95 (8. Juni 2022)

Gestern im Georgengarten, dort am Wilhelm Busch Museum ... _"ganz feine Adresse"_ für Karikatur & Zeichenkunst.










Ach ja, Wetter gab's da natürlich auch ...





Hohen Wirkungskreis, Max


----------



## Thomas Sommer (10. Juni 2022)

Mit dem 96er hammer im Wald


----------



## aggressor2 (10. Juni 2022)




----------



## Horst Link (10. Juni 2022)

Hey cool. In der Ecke bin ich gestern auch gewesen.


----------



## aggressor2 (10. Juni 2022)

Ordentliche Truppenstärke. Fahrt ihr öfter abends im Wald rum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (10. Juni 2022)

Nur die coolsten Typen am Start. Allerdings nerven die häufigen Zwischenstops zum Flicken...


----------



## mauricer (10. Juni 2022)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Nur die coolsten Typen am Start.



Normal bei euch oder?


----------



## aggressor2 (10. Juni 2022)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Nur die coolsten Typen am Start. Allerdings nerven die häufigen Zwischenstops zum Flicken...


Ärgerlich.


----------



## Grails (10. Juni 2022)

Heute hab ich auch mal die Kamera auf eine kleine Feierabendrunde mitgenommen


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (10. Juni 2022)

Grails schrieb:


> Heute hab ich auch mal die Kamera auf eine kleine Feierabendrunde mitgenommen


Kuhl! Das nächste mal könntest du sie vllt. auch benutzen!


----------



## Grails (10. Juni 2022)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Kuhl! Das nächste mal könntest du sie vllt. auch benutzen!



 Edith musste grad noch beim Hochladen helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prinz72 (11. Juni 2022)

Fingerhut, diesmal klassisch (siehe hierzu  den "Ich war mit meinem Youngtimer unterwegs" Thread). 
Farblich passen die Tune Schnellspanner prima...


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (11. Juni 2022)

Ich hab eben mal eine RONDe mit dem Wheeler gedreht.


----------



## fietskrokodil (14. Juni 2022)

early bird 6am


----------



## BikingDevil (14. Juni 2022)

Abendrunde


----------



## kalihalde (14. Juni 2022)

Nachlese vom Sonntag.
"Kullern" zwischen Wittenberg und Halle .




Wittenberg




Bergwitzsee




Gröbern




Too Much Future in Köckern

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Fischland (15. Juni 2022)

kalihalde schrieb:


>


...der Dickhäuter ist mind. so lässig wie deine Kette.
Beides schöne Teile.


----------



## kalihalde (15. Juni 2022)

Fischland schrieb:


> ...der Dickhäuter ist mind. so lässig wie deine Kette.
> Beides schöne Teile.


Dass mit der Kette ist mir auch "aufgefallen", als ich das Rad nach dem Foto wieder benutzen wollte . Die Kette war beim Anlehnen nur runtergefallen  .


----------



## Typ17 (16. Juni 2022)

Test- und Einstellungsfahrt Nr. 1





Test- und Einstellungsfahrt Nr. 2





Stegskopf 654m ü. NHN

Liebe Grüße vom Westerwald!


----------



## Prinz72 (16. Juni 2022)

Nachlese von Dienstag Abend,  kleine Feierabendrunde mit meinem Alpinestars.
Blick vom Pelagiusplatz nach Frankfurt.




Farblich passen FL, Decals und Fingerhut einfach prima 😀


----------



## aggressor2 (16. Juni 2022)

Hab heute den Herrn @Horst Link im Wald getroffen. War schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (17. Juni 2022)

Auf jeden Fall eine außerordentliche Erwähnung wert: Die Oldschoolfraktion der hiesigen Sektion dominiert das Feld.


----------



## couchbodado (17. Juni 2022)

Nachtrag von gestern


----------



## Ttogorter (17. Juni 2022)

Nach 3 Wochen Zwangspause mal wieder auf den Lieblingsfels und die kleine Feierabendrunde gedreht 



PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Trifels?


Jap, die Burg ganz rechts auf dem Hügel


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (17. Juni 2022)

Ttogorter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1499901
> Nach 3 Wochen Zwangspause mal wieder auf den Lieblingsfels und die kleine Feierabendrunde gedreht


Trifels?


----------



## Nightstorm95 (17. Juni 2022)

Bei herrlichem Wetter & bunten Wildwuchs am Straßenrand ...










Zugegeben - seit Wochen ausschl. auf oval-tubing unterwegs.
Gestern u. heute dann endlich mal wieder einer meiner _"Rundlinge"_ ...















Auf dem heutigen Rückweg einen Stopp am Wildwuchs ...





... Blümchen für Madame.

Schönes WE, Max


----------



## Lorenzini (17. Juni 2022)

Kurzer Besuch im schönen Rheinhessen.


----------



## Diesy (17. Juni 2022)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Trifels?


Burg Trifels bei Annweiler, auch ne schöne Gegend zum biken

_


_


----------



## fietskrokodil (18. Juni 2022)

Lorenzini schrieb:


> Kurzer Besuch im



wunderschönen Rheinhessen 😎 
… man kann mich da hinten winken sehen


----------



## Lorenzini (18. Juni 2022)

Ich habe doch deshalb zurück gewinket. 😀

das rheinhessische ist traumhaft schön Zum biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fietskrokodil (18. Juni 2022)

Lorenzini schrieb:


> Ich habe doch deshalb zurück gewinket. 😀
> 
> die Pfalz ist traumhaft schön


🙄 ui ui ui
Da kommen die Hessen hier rüber und denken sie wären in Oppenheim in der Pfalz.
All das teure Rheinhessen Marketing war umsonst …


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (18. Juni 2022)

Diesy schrieb:


> Burg Trifels bei Annweiler, auch ne schöne Gegend zum biken
> 
> _Anhang anzeigen 1500154_


Ich bin öfters mal im Dahner Felsenland unterwegs!


----------



## Dean76 (19. Juni 2022)

Eigentlich verrückt bei der Hitze🥵




Aber schön war’s trotzdem 🤭




LG
André


----------



## gaggo (19. Juni 2022)

In Tirol war's heute Mittag mit über 30° am Berg so heiß wie in Südbavaria. Ich kann dann leider beim Klettern gar nicht so viel trinken, wie ich an Flüssigkeit verliere.....😯 das wird immer schmerzhaft zum Schluss!





Hier war nach knapp 2 Stunden schon die erste ausgiebige Trinkpause im Schatten erforderlich 🚵 klare Bäche hat's zum Glück einige......





Schinder + Kogel (über 1.800 Meter) werden ebenfalls voll in der ☀️ umfahren





Richtung Brandenberger Ache / Inntal eine größere Gruppe auf Elektromofas auf ihrer geführten Alpenüberquerung 😇 mit Gepäcktransport und Hotelbetten.......





Laaange Pause.....🏄 Wassertemperatur 18°  Ganz ehrlich: Bikebergsteigen ohne Not bei diesem Wetter ist schon dämlich  





Zuhause, fertig, am Ende 🚳 ein paar Tage MTB Pause !


----------



## black-panther (20. Juni 2022)

gaggo schrieb:


> Brandenberger Ache / Inntal


Oh, da sind wir gerade nicht weit weg!
Nen einheimischen Ebiker hats vorgestern bei der Abfahrt vom Reitherkogel erst komplett zerlegt, also endgültig... 

Und du wohnst hier in der Gegend?  Ein Traum!


----------



## Slopi (20. Juni 2022)

Wieder vergessen Bilder zu machen auf dem Rückweg von der Tour na ja😎
Lg sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gaggo (20. Juni 2022)

black-panther schrieb:


> Oh, da sind wir gerade nicht weit weg!
> Nen einheimischen Ebiker hats vorgestern bei der Abfahrt vom Reitherkogel erst komplett zerlegt, also endgültig...
> 
> Und du wohnst hier in der Gegend?  Ein Traum!




Das Alpbachtal ist aber auch im Sommer und Winter ein Traum für Familienurlaub.......schon die 500 Jahre alten hölzernen Höfe oben im schönsten Dorf Österreichs angeschaut?


----------



## miles2014 (20. Juni 2022)

Gestern noch wunderbares Wetter in der Nutscheid


----------



## Prinz72 (20. Juni 2022)

@gaggo , wenn ich im Sommerurlaub wieder mit der Familie in Tirol bin, werden wir uns das Alpachtal als Tagesausflug vornehmen,  ist von Innsbruck ja ein Katzensprung...


----------



## gaggo (20. Juni 2022)

Prinz72 schrieb:


> @gaggo , wenn ich im Sommerurlaub wieder mit der Familie in Tirol bin, werden wir uns das Alpachtal als Tagesausflug vornehmen,  ist von Innsbruck ja ein Katzensprung...



Eine gute Wahl 😉 

Und Rattenberg unten  vor der Auffahrt ins Alpbachtal unbedingt noch mitnehmen!


----------



## black-panther (20. Juni 2022)

gaggo schrieb:


> Das Alpbachtal ist aber auch im Sommer und Winter ein Traum für Familienurlaub.......schon die 500 Jahre alten hölzernen Höfe oben im schönsten Dorf Österreichs angeschaut?


Wenn du das Bauernhofmuseum meinst, ja  da waren wir. Oder Reith, wo unsere Unterkunft ist? Spannend! Sind das erste Mal hier, aber definitiv nicht das letzte.
In Rattenberg waren wir heute, unsere 4jährige hat da noch den Kinderpumptrack mitgenommen 



Prinz72 schrieb:


> @gaggo , wenn ich im Sommerurlaub wieder mit der Familie in Tirol bin, werden wir uns das Alpachtal als Tagesausflug vornehmen,  ist von Innsbruck ja ein Katzensprung...


Wir sind 10 Tage hier, müssen aber nochmal kommen. Hier wirds auch in 2-3 Wochen nicht langweilig, ist sehr vielfältig


----------



## BikingDevil (21. Juni 2022)

So muss das!


----------



## BikingDevil (22. Juni 2022)

Alle wollen mal raus


----------



## DrmZ (22. Juni 2022)

Kleine Runde mit den Chaoten. War heute der einzige mit Gangschaltung


----------



## synlos (23. Juni 2022)

00 Schneider war auch dabei?


----------



## Slopi (24. Juni 2022)

Gestern auf dem Weg zum Bierchen
Lg sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (25. Juni 2022)

Gestern ging's mal wieder mit einem Oldie durchs Erzgebirge.

Vorbei am Vorstau der Talsperre Eibenstock in Schönheide:





Den Auersberg hinauf:





Vorbei an der Talsperre Sosa:





Hoch zu den Riesenberger Häusern:





Zum Kreuzottertreffen:





Den Kamm entlang:









Und dann durchs schöne Muldetal im Vogtland wieder heim:













Grüße Franky



​


----------



## Nightstorm (25. Juni 2022)

Rücken und Knie (kehle) zwingen mich seit Wochen in eine Trainingspause...

Vermutlich hat der alte Mann es mit dem Training übertrieben.

Nun ist daher maximal ein leichtes Ründchen mit leichten Gängen, wenig Anstiegen und höchstens 2 Stunden angesagt. 

Das Wetter sieht gut aus, also nichts wie raus mit dem ultimativen Multifunktionsgerät:





Und die Brille nicht vergessen 





Das Wetter ist echt top, ich denke gar nicht drüber nach was ich jetzt eigentlich für eine stramme und ausgedehnte Trainingstour machen könnte 









Wer seid Ihr denn ?





Weitere begeisterte Zuschauer am Straßenrand...





Zwischenzeitlich mal Absteigen tut Rücken und Knie ganz gut.














Was haben wir denn hier? Das probiere ich heute nicht aus..














Zurück geht es durch das Esel-Dorf Bechen:













Zum Abschluss noch ein schönes Farbenspiel:


----------



## Spezi66 (25. Juni 2022)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> kehle


Dürfte eine Wasseransammlung sein und damit ein Hinweis, das generell etwas am Knie kaputt ist. Hab ist immer wieder mal beidseitig.


----------



## Nightstorm (25. Juni 2022)

Bakercyste steht schon fest.

Am Dienstag bin ich beim Orthopäden...


----------



## BikingDevil (25. Juni 2022)

Tour an die Marienburg und auf dem Rückweg ne Erfrischung im See.


----------



## DrmZ (25. Juni 2022)

Heute mal wieder Tour um Schweriner Innen- und Aussensee mit dem anderen Chaoten. Beim Fahren denk ich immer nicht an Bilder machen. Dafür aber beim Boxenstopp in Schloss Wiligrad. ☕


----------



## RidgeRunner89 (25. Juni 2022)

Endlich mal wieder eine Runde gedreht 😎
Ein bisschen um die Wuppertalsperre...


----------



## Slopi (25. Juni 2022)

Gestern bei uns ein bisschen rum gefahren🌞😎


----------



## Steff2250 (25. Juni 2022)

Bei mir hat es mal wieder nur zu einer City-Runde gereicht ......🤔

... Besorgungen gemacht.....

... einkaufen gewesen.......

... und Teile organisiert ......

.... für 50 Km hat es trotzdem gereicht ....


Schöne Woche Euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Typ17 (25. Juni 2022)

Kleine Runde gecruist!


----------



## kalihalde (25. Juni 2022)

Schön war´s.













Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Nightstorm95 (25. Juni 2022)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Bakercyste steht schon fest.
> 
> Am Dienstag bin ich beim Orthopäden...



Guten Abend Tom,

nur das BESTE für Dich.

Gruß, Max


----------



## Pancho_Villa_79 (26. Juni 2022)

Guten Morgen,
bei uns war es gestern der Schweriner Innensee mit Bierchen 🍻 und Baden👌.









Beste Grüße und einen schönen Sonntag
Martin


----------



## Diesy (26. Juni 2022)

Heute Vormittag ein kleine Anschwitzrunde gedreht...

kurze Rast am Fischbach ... 




da macht sich auch gleich ein bratpfannen tauglicher Saibling bemerkbar!




weiter am Pilsensee vorbei und hoch zum Widdersberger Weiher...




auf dem Andechser Höhenweg...



...wollte der Schmetterling einfach nicht seine Beine ...äh Flügel breit machen!




Ab in den Schatten und es beginnt das Highlight der Mini-Tour, der Wurzeltrail...







Nachdem Roß und Reiter einmal "shake it baby" gespielt haben, kommt die wilder Hatz vom Berg runter,
der kühle Radlkeller ergo Weißbier immer näher!!!

Schönen Sonntag noch!
Martin


----------



## Stadtkind (26. Juni 2022)

Schad dass ich nicht weiss wie man den Blitz ausmacht…



Ach ja, im Dschungel hab ich auch noch schnell vorbeigeschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slopi (28. Juni 2022)

Wieder bei der Heimfahrt   
Lg sven


----------



## BikingDevil (1. Juli 2022)

Am See mal wieder...


----------



## Nightstorm (1. Juli 2022)

Liegt da ein Schlafsack?


----------



## BikingDevil (1. Juli 2022)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Liegt da ein Schlafsack?


Ne - n Badehandtuch! Da wäre ich bei dem Niederschlag heute Nacht zur Boje geworden...


----------



## Prinz72 (1. Juli 2022)

Nachtrag von Dienstag Abend, kleine Feierabendrunde direkt nach der Arbeit.


----------



## Horst Link (1. Juli 2022)

Eine sehr schöne Geburtstagsrunde entlang der stadtnahen Steilhänge.


----------



## Diesy (1. Juli 2022)

@Horst Link die Bilder gehören alle in die Kategorie "Bilder des Monats"  ...Mega!!!
...und zum Geburtstag alles Gute!


----------



## Horst Link (2. Juli 2022)

Diesy schrieb:


> @Horst Link die Bilder gehören alle in die Kategorie "Bilder des Monats"  ...Mega!!!
> ...und zum Geburtstag alles Gute!


Danke. Die Glückwünsche gehen in diesem Fall an Anne und Stefan. In Punkto Bilddramatik geht aber noch etwas. So wie auf diesem Bild des Tages. Zu sehen sind hier unsere Altvorderen @Zaskarpeter und @bubble blower im Vinschgau. Hier zwar mit aktuellem Material aber die beiden würden genau diese Strecke auch mit FAT und Zassi abrollen. Echte Cracks eben.


----------



## Nightstorm (2. Juli 2022)

Schön, wenn meine großen und kleinen Gelenke dies im Moment auch zuließen   

Ich habe eben mal wieder auf dem Alleskönner die nähere Umgebung erkundet. Gemütlich das kleine Kettenblatt abgenutzt und immer wieder mal Päusgen um zu knipsen.

Hier pfiff mir - oder eher dem Adept - diese nette Lady hinterher.






Naja...hab jetzt keine Zeit für Smalltalk, weiter geht es entlang schöner und alter Bausubstanz:

















Natürlich geht es bei diesem Wetter auch ins Grüne bzw. ins Blaue.









Was haben wir denn hier?









Wieder zurück auf die Sitzbank meines Frightliners.





Kurz vor der Heimat wieder mal ein klasse Blick auf die Domstadt





Sonnige Grüße an alle und schönes Wochenende noch 

Ich fahre gleich mit meiner holden zum Italiener. Mit Verbrennermotor 





Tom


----------



## KUBIKUS (2. Juli 2022)

War schon schön…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stahlbetrieb (3. Juli 2022)

Die frühe-Vogel Tour in heimischen Feldern und Wäldern.  Styletipp - Siegertypen tragen schwarze Socken zu weißen Sneakern.


----------



## bubble blower (3. Juli 2022)

.


----------



## bubble blower (3. Juli 2022)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Eine sehr schöne Geburtstagsrunde entlang der stadtnahen Steilhänge.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1509325
> 
> ...


Herzliche Glückwünsche nachträglich! Sieht nach einem tollen Partytrain bei euch aus!


----------



## kalihalde (3. Juli 2022)

Stahlbetrieb schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1510261


Großartig. Foto des Tages. Peace.


----------



## Stahlbetrieb (3. Juli 2022)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Großartig. Foto des Tages. Peace.


Die war ziemlich agressiv!


----------



## Prinz72 (3. Juli 2022)

Schöne Runde zum Postturm (Steinkopf) heute Vormittag mit dem Red Shred. Dank Chris nun mit original getreuen XT-Bandschellenumwerfer!


----------



## Lorenzini (3. Juli 2022)

Auch im schönen Allgäu gibts einiges zu entdecken.




hohe Berge besteigen.



natürlich nur mit dem nötigen Schuhwerk!





endlos in Alaska



Kunst am Illersprung






hübsche Kleinwagen


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (4. Juli 2022)

Bei uns gab's am Sonntag eine schöne Klassikerausfahrt ins Vogtland 

























Wer mal in der Gegend ist und mitfahren möchte - einfach melden.

Grüße Franky​


----------



## Stahlbetrieb (4. Juli 2022)

Eine Ecke des Lennebergwald bei Finthen die ich noch nicht kannte. Gerade heute bei über 30 Grad gnädig schattig, mit Weihern und Bächen,kaum Menschen -  mit Rheinzugang am Ende. Der Kilometerfresser-Nöll ist auf diesem eigentlichen Wanderweg perfekt mit 2.0 Stollen und Gepäcktasche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pancho_Villa_79 (4. Juli 2022)

Guten Abend,
ich war die letzte Woche und am Wochenende im wunderschönen Landkreis Nordwestmecklenburg unterwegs. Über Gadebusch nach Groß u. Klein Salitz (Besuch von der Marienkirche) zum abkühlen im Schaalsee. MEGA 🍻!









Am Samstag dann noch eine schöne Runde nordwestlich von Schwerin.




Beste Grüße aus Schwerin
Martin


----------



## Mathes66 (4. Juli 2022)

Ming Stadt am Rhing


----------



## Nightstorm (5. Juli 2022)

Mathes66 schrieb:


> Ming Stadt am Rhing



Wie....Du bis us Kölle ?


----------



## Mathes66 (5. Juli 2022)

Seit 20 Jahren "Teilzeitkölner" - da findet man sich schon etwas mit der Stadt verbunden.


----------



## NuckChorris (6. Juli 2022)

Bei der sommerlichen Hitze ist ein schattiges Plätzchen Gold wert.


----------



## kalihalde (6. Juli 2022)

Feierabendrunde zur Schleusenruine nach Wüsteneutzsch.




2 x H-Kennzeichen 




Dorfteich Kreypau




Schleusenruine Wüsteneutzsch




Nach 60 km ein Auswertebier verdient.

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prinz72 (7. Juli 2022)

Gestern und vorgestern hatte ich Seminar in Offenbach, d.h. 20km unerwartet schönen Weg von HG nach OF. Das Bild ist vom gestrigen Rückweg, nahe dem Zollhaus an der B3 entstanden.


----------



## wtb_rider (7. Juli 2022)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Feierabendrunde zur Schleusenruine nach Wüsteneutzsch.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1512501
> 2 x H-Kennzeichen
> ...


Magst du die Kampfmaschine so gerne oder steht die einfach nur vorne im Stall?

Ernst gemeinte Frage.
Gruss Kay


----------



## kalihalde (7. Juli 2022)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> Magst du die Kampfmaschine so gerne oder steht die einfach nur vorne im Stall?
> 
> Ernst gemeinte Frage.
> Gruss Kay


Okay, ich gebe zu, meine Stallungen sind für die Anzahl der dort gelagerten Räder wohl viel zu klein. Das bedeutet, ich muss Tetris spielen, um an ein bestimmtes Rad zu gelangen. Die Kampfmaschine steht gerade vorne.
Zum anderen bin ich eher "putzfaul". Das Rad, welches gerade gefahren wird, kann weiter eingesaut werden, und wird dann irgendwann mal wieder gereinigt.
Bei der Kampfmaschine habe ich im Frühjahr den ursprünglichen "Stummellenker" von 52 cm gegen einen etwas breiteren Lenker getauscht und es ergibt sich ein völlig neues, mir sehr angenehmes Fahrgefühl.

Sorry für OT
kalihalde


----------



## fietskrokodil (7. Juli 2022)

auf dem Weg nach Wiesbaden fahre ich durch

eine Hafen-

stadt auf


----------



## wtb_rider (7. Juli 2022)

hihi,erwischt!
ja Lenker unter 60 ist für mich nur schwer vorstellbar....geworden.
Gruss Kay


----------



## Pancho_Villa_79 (8. Juli 2022)

Mahlzeit,
gestern Abend ist es trotz eines verregneten Tages noch eine schöne Hausrunde geworden.









Beste Grüße aus Schwerin
Martin


----------



## useless (8. Juli 2022)

Heute Abend ging es nach einer anstrengenden und verregneten Arbeitswoche mit dem neuen Kubrik-Gedächtnis-bike eine sehr entspannte Runde. Wie üblich am Freitag von Ohlstedt am Wohldorfer Wald 



Am Wohldorfer Friedhof vorbei 



Rüber zum Duvenstedter Brook 



Durch Jersbek



Den EBOE Bahndamm hoch 



Nach Bad Oldesloe. Schön war es.


----------



## Ketterechts (9. Juli 2022)

Endlich mal wieder Zeit gehabt einen Abstecher in den Odenwald zu machen  - Achtung non classic content

Das Spassgerät 




Der Fahrer 




Die Pausenstation




Die Erfrischung 


Und ein Relikt vergangener Tage - hatte die ausgeschilderte Rundstrecke verlassen und habe einen total verwilderten Trail nebst zerfallender Anliegerkurve entdeckt - hier wird also schon sehr lange anspruchsvoll gebiked




War wieder ne super Tour und trotz 150mm Federweg an Front und Heck spüre ich ganz schön meine Arme und Beine  - schon krass was mittlerweile auf "normalen" Mountainbikestrecken geboten wird. 
Hüpf , hüpf , drop.


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (10. Juli 2022)

Heut gabs mal eine kleine Runde fürs Explosif:


----------



## Diesy (10. Juli 2022)

Schönes Kona, schöne Foto´s
...mal wieder eine Lehrstunde zum Thema "wie setze ich mein Bike perfekt in Szene"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxelsha (10. Juli 2022)

Unterwegs mit Frau im Schwarzwald


----------



## expresso'93 (10. Juli 2022)




----------



## BikingDevil (10. Juli 2022)

Kleine Runde


----------



## DrmZ (10. Juli 2022)

Immer wieder cool, wenn man auf der Hausrunde noch nen neuen Schleichweg findet.
Hier mal 2,5km schöner grasbewachsener Feldweg statt 3km Radweg/Nebenstraße. Win win!


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (11. Juli 2022)

Wegen akuter Schmerzen in den Gliedern musste heute Vormittag der sänftengleiche Jungteimer herhalten:


----------



## Diesy (11. Juli 2022)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Wegen akuter Schmerzen in den Gliedern


Das sind die Zipplein der Ü50-Biker, ich kenn daß!
Alles Gute


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (12. Juli 2022)

Mit dem LavaDome auf der Ratrennbahn....


----------



## Nightstorm (12. Juli 2022)

So... heute kam ich auch nochmals raus. Bevor ich langsam bekloppt werd muss ich auf einen seelenbalsamierenden Classicer. Knie und Rücken sind nicht beschädigt, jedenfalls nicht mehr als früher, aber entzündet. Daher diese Woche Ibuprofen Kur . Und wieder nur kleine Gänge, dafür Mal die naheliegenden Büsche inpektioniert.

















Weiter geht's, nie weit von zu Hause weg, aber auf unbekannten Wegen. Da stolpere ich tatsächlich auf sowas wie nen kleinen Bikepark....keiner hier....ob die 8fach und 3fach sowie Felgenbremse überhaupt erkennen würden?








Ich rolle weiter... die Sonne lacht. Das Atti auch...





















Zum Abschluss noch ein kleines Bad und eine Weisheit:


----------



## BikingDevil (12. Juli 2022)

Abschalten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## useless (15. Juli 2022)

Zum Freitag wieder die entspannende Tour aus Hamburg raus. Anderes Rad, andere Perspektive. Start Ohlstedt alte Feuerwache von Fritz Schumacher 



Wohldorfer Wald 



Duvenstedter Brook 



Privatteich bei Jersbek 



EBOE Route bei Grabau. Ballern! 



Schönen Start ins Wochenende!!!


----------



## Prinz72 (16. Juli 2022)

Nachtrag vom Mittwoch, kleine Feierabendtour nach der Arbeit mit dem Alpinestars.


----------



## kaideus (16. Juli 2022)

Nochmal eine Ausfahrt mit dem Cinder Cone, bevor so ziemlich alles "neu" wird, ich bin gespannt, der Rahmen fährt sich super. Von den DX Hebeln etc. brauchen wir eher nicht reden, aber wusste beim Kauf ja schon, dass das schnell runterfliegt.


----------



## Nightstorm95 (17. Juli 2022)

Das Wichtigste vorab: die Bilder unterstreichen es - es muss zwingend regnen, richtig regnen !












Ne' Nebensache: "fette" Tatzen fehlen noch, dann wird aufgebaut.
Übrigens - in der Live-Version ist das grün satter, intensiver ... .

Schönen Sonntag, Max


----------



## maxelsha (17. Juli 2022)

Heute am Oberrhein, Nähe Karlsruhe


----------



## Diesy (17. Juli 2022)

Das "RM - Cirrus" bei der heutigen Ammersee-Umrundung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prinz72 (17. Juli 2022)

Heute Taunustour mit dem SM 2000…


Die Trails rund um den Steinkopf/Winterstein erkundet…





Skylineblick



Alter Quarzitbruch


----------



## Horst Link (17. Juli 2022)

Heute sehr schnelle Runde auf dem Geschoss über Weimar und Apolda. Kaum zu fassen: die Felder werden schon wieder beräumt. Der Herbst nähert sich


----------



## gStar_1988 (17. Juli 2022)

Übers Wochenende am Schluchsee (Schwarzwald) und direkt für eine Tour genutzt.


----------



## mauricer (17. Juli 2022)

Nightstorm95 schrieb:


> Das Wichtigste vorab: die Bilder unterstreichen es - es muss zwingend regnen, richtig regnen !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MC 1 Team Storck is ne Ansage. Sehr geil.


----------



## mauricer (17. Juli 2022)

Gestern waren zwei seltene Phoegel in den Harburger Wäldern zu sehen.


----------



## BikingDevil (18. Juli 2022)

Abend in Dänemark


----------



## Horst Link (19. Juli 2022)

Nachtrag von der Eurobike. Zwischen den ganzen E-Karren eine schöne Abwechslung.


----------



## mauricer (19. Juli 2022)

Ich empfinde es bei der Masse schon fast als Gebot, kein E-Bike zu fahren.


----------



## flott.weg (19. Juli 2022)

Japanischer Stahl am Ende der Welt. Westlichste Bretagne.


----------



## Fredson85 (19. Juli 2022)

Eigentlich wars ja heute viel zu warm... Aber hilft ja nix, der "neue" Hobel will bewegt werden 😎
Im Wald war es auszuhalten 




Zwischenstop bei Ludwigs Prachtbau
















Und wieder zurück nach Hause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NuckChorris (20. Juli 2022)

Auf Grund der Hitze musste ich gestern für eine schnelle Runde mein "bequemstes" Rad nehmen, daher nur bedingt "Classic-konform".

Blick auf die Wachsenburg bei Arnstadt.




Schneemensch in der Sonne.




Zuhause wieder schön abkühlen.


----------



## chriam (21. Juli 2022)

Kona...macht sich immer gut...


















MfG
Chris


----------



## Stahlbetrieb (22. Juli 2022)

burned out bei + 33.  Schöne Kumpel - Runde von Mainz nach Ingelheim und zurück über Weinberge und Felder.
Man verzeihe die Abwesenheit eines echten Klassikers. Klassiker blieben lichtgeschützt daheim.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (22. Juli 2022)

Die letzten warmen Sonnenstrahlen des Tages genießen 





Grüße aus dem Erzgebirge
Franky​


----------



## Nightstorm (24. Juli 2022)

Frisch zusammen geschustert. Ein bunter Mix, Augenmerk liegt auf Kompatibilität zu Rücken und Knie. Aber ohne die erhaltenswerte Exclusivitat eines Adepts.

Das Wetter passt schon mal. Also cruise ich eine kleine Rennradtrainingsrunde ab, mit Pausen zwischendurch.

Ein alter Steinbruch bei Lindlar:









Schöne Aussicht:









Gesegnet sei dieses Rad. Die Prostataschonende Sitzposition gefällt mir zwar gar nicht, aber laufen tut der Hobel ganz gut.









Beobachter von oben:





Mal sehen was geht auf neuen Wegen





Die Erleuchtung immer vor Augen





Schönen Sonntag Euch

Tom


----------



## Typ17 (24. Juli 2022)




----------



## cluso (24. Juli 2022)

Zweite Ausfahrt…bin immerhin 2-3km weit gekommen nach 400m b der ersten Ausfahrt….Plattfuß.

Die Reifen sind einfach alt und was für nen Wallhanger.
Gibt es da ein Bedarf für?


----------



## schnitzeljagt (24. Juli 2022)

LEipzig, Sonntag Nachmittag    ☀️🍨 ☮️

Spoiler: Es nahm ein Boeses Ende   🤬






Beste Bedingungen heute.

Rad und Mann mit LSF 50 eingeschmiert und GO  



















































Erfrischung im See. Herrlich!  🌊 🏊‍♂️









Anschliessend Innen-Abkühlung von der Eisbude









Tja,.... und zu Hause war das Geheule GROSS....

Und nu....???

😢  😭  😤

DrecksRISSE...  MAN...!


















....und ich dachte immer: mir passiert das nicht...





FUCK





🤮







...


----------



## NuckChorris (24. Juli 2022)

Zuerst mal mein Beileid an den Kollegen mit dem Alubomber aus dem vorigen Post! 🥲

Mir kann sowas definitiv nicht passieren, zumindest nicht mit dem Gefährt vom vergangenen Wochenende, da es aus patentiertem Wheeler-Wasserrohr besteht. Spaßig war es trotzdem, die alte Heimat rund um die Havel damit zu erkunden.

Speicherstadt Potsdam




Blick in Richtung Alpen… allerdings sind das die Glindower Alpen. Können auch mit 1x7 überquert werden. 🤭




Idylle im Schilf.




Danke und Grüße,
Nuckchorris!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (24. Juli 2022)

Mit Helm wäre das nicht passiert Mic


----------



## Horst Link (24. Juli 2022)

schnitzeljagt schrieb:


> LEipzig, Sonntag Nachmittag    ☀️🍨 ☮️
> 
> Spoiler: Es nahm ein Boeses Ende   🤬
> 
> ...


#derollescheisshaeltauchnichtewig

Mein Beileid


----------



## DrmZ (25. Juli 2022)

Ich bin gestern meinen ersten Orbit360 gefahren: Venus Valley / Lübecker Osten

Los gings um 8Uhr in Bad Kleinen bei entspannten 15° und stralendem Sonnenschein.
Entlang am Schweriner Aussensee in Richtung Schwerin.




Der Aussensee bei Schloss Wiligrad - immer wieder schön - vor allem menschenleer in der Morgensonne.








Schöne Singletrails mit gelegentlicher Klettereinlage


Vor Schwerin biegt die Route ab über Medewege, Warnitz zum Neumühler See.




Zeit für die erste Pause bevor die wurzeligen und recht technischen Trails um den Neumühler See kommen.





Bis hier ging es viel durch den Wald und enstprechend waren die Temperaturen noch angenehm.
Über Brüsewitz geht es jetzt weiter nach Gadebusch. Die Temperaturen steigen und jetzt werden verstärkt Feldwege in der Mittagssonne gefahren.





Zwischen Breesen und Ratzeburg kommen dann wieder mehrere große Waldpassagen.




Und nochmal richtig Abkühlen im Lankower See (bei Ratzeburg)


Von dort geht es weiter um den Mechower See und den Großen Ratzeburger See nach Lübeck rein.




Halbzeit an der Wakenitz / Lübeck
Sonntag am frühen Nachmittag war hier natürlich alles voll mit Ausflüglern auf umd um das Wasser.
Konnte mit viel Glück noch eine freie Bank ergattern.





Hinter Lübeck führt die Route die die Palinger Heide.
Typische norddeutsche Kiefernwälder mit sandigem Boden.
War aber alles noch fahrbar.


Über Schönberg nach Rehna wirds dann etwas dröger: viele geschotterte Feldwege und immer mal wieder Kopfsteinplaster. Die Handballen fangen langsam an sich zu melden und die Beine werden auch immer schwerer. Und wenig Schatten bei Temparaturen von ca. 26°




Letzte Pause vor Rehna - jetzt sind es noch ca 50km bis zum Ziel.





Nochmal ein idyllischer Radweg direkt hinter Löwitz





Abends um kurz vor 9 dann endlich zurück in Bad Kleinen.
Erster Orbit geschafft!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (25. Juli 2022)

Top


----------



## Fischland (25. Juli 2022)

...Hammer - bin ich auch schon gefahren. (aber in 3 Tagen)
Schwerin / Lübeck is schön !


----------



## Diesy (26. Juli 2022)

Kurzer Urlaubsgruß aus Norwegen, momentan am Telemark-Kanal!


im Hintergrund die Soria Moria-Sauna (aus dem Projekt waterway´s stories am Telemark-Kanal)




Hängebrücke über den Helvetesfossen (auf deutsch Höllen-Wasserfall), ... aber irgendwer hat das Wasser abgestellt!









Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (26. Juli 2022)

Die Sektion Jena war mit dem Juniorenkader zu Besuch bei der Downhill DM in Ilmenau. Sensationelle Stimmung, atemberaubende Flugmanöver und erhebliche Verletzungen. Da haben wir natürlich auch unsere alten Buden bei Uwe dem Moderator bewusst vorbeigeschleust welcher gleich in Ekstase verfiel. Möglicherweise gibt pünktlich zum 25. Jubiläum der Absoluten Abfahrt im nächsten Jahr eine Oldschoolwertung. Also besorgt euch schon mal entsprechendes Outfit und zieht frische Schlappen auf.


----------



## Fredson85 (26. Juli 2022)

Ab sofort Stilsicher mit roter Retro-Trinkflasche... 😁


----------



## Prinz72 (26. Juli 2022)

Nachtrag von Sonntag, kleine Runde durch den Taunus mit dem Red Shred.


----------



## Prinz72 (26. Juli 2022)

Nachtrag von Sonntag, kleine Runde durch den Taunus mit dem Red Shred.Anhang anzeigen 1523229Anhang anzeigen 1523231


----------



## kalihalde (26. Juli 2022)

Feierabendrunde.



"Tinker" hat heute wieder einmal bewiesen, dass er seinen Spitznamen seit 30 Jahren zurecht trägt . Die meisten Leute hier kennen seinen richtigen Namen auch gar nicht .




Der Rest (einschließlich meiner Person) waren auf neueren Geräten unterwegs .

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## BikingDevil (27. Juli 2022)

Mittagsrunde


----------



## DrmZ (27. Juli 2022)

Was für Reifen fährst du da, @BikingDevil ?


----------



## BikingDevil (27. Juli 2022)

Kennste doch aus Lübeck  
Canis von Conti (by Mike Kluge)


----------



## maxelsha (27. Juli 2022)

Heute mal in Speyer am Rhein unterwegs


----------



## Nightstorm95 (27. Juli 2022)

maxelsha schrieb:


> Heute mal in Speyer am Rhein unterwegs
> Anhang anzeigen 1523589Anhang anzeigen 1523590


Jedes mal, wenn ich Dein Hi-Pacer sehe ... exakt in die richtigen Hände gekommen !!!
Weiterhin viel Freude damit, Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (28. Juli 2022)

Gegenwindmeter statt Höhenmeter! 😉

















Tom 👍🏼


----------



## fiveelements (28. Juli 2022)

Italienerin am Nordstrand.


----------



## tomasius (28. Juli 2022)

fiveelements schrieb:


> Italienerin am Nordstrand.


Sie gibt sich ja nur als Italienerin aus. 😜


----------



## BikingDevil (28. Juli 2022)

Abends am örtlichen Pumptrack.


----------



## useless (29. Juli 2022)

Und nach zwei Wochen wieder die schöne Feierabendtour von Ohlstedt nach Bad Oldesloe. Anderes Rad andere Perspektive. Wohldorfer Wald am Eisberg und höchster Berg im Wald 



Duvenstedter Brook 



Bitter CD am Wegesrand zwischen Jersbek und Süllfeld 



Die eigentliche Verbindungsetappe



Freundlicher Besucher 



Kurz vor Ende in Blumendorf



Und Blick zurück 



Ein wie immer gelungener Start ins Wochenende


----------



## oppaunke (29. Juli 2022)

Ich hab gestern mal ein Fremd-Hercules durchs Murgtal gescheucht (haha)…















Bergab ist’s dann schon abenteuerlich mit den Trommeln.
Bergauf hat man das Gefühl E-bike mit leerem Akku zu fahren.
Man war früher schon mit sehr wenig zufrieden…😂
Gruß,
Oppa


----------



## kalihalde (30. Juli 2022)

Ostseebad Wustrow. Die Parkuhr funktioniert nur mit DM . Das Ordnungsamt akzeptiert aber wahrscheinlich auch Forumschecks .

Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## DrmZ (30. Juli 2022)

Neue Woche, neuer Orbit!
Gestern ging es an die Ostsee und rund um Rostock: Orbit 360 - Magnetic Moon

Kurze Zugfahrt und die Tour startet pünktlich um 7:30 in Reddelich (hinter Kröpelin).
Nach 3km Einrollen geht es direkt in die Kühlung, ein großes Waldgebiet das sich bis zur Ostsee hochzieht.




Dort warten auf ca. 12km viele Single Trails...




... und einige knackige Anstiege auf recht losem Boden.
Genau das Richtige um wach zu werden. 




Aus dem Wald heraus ist man auch dirket an der Ostsee bei Bastorf.

Jetzt kommt das volle Touri-Programm an der Ostsee entlang:




durch Kühlungsborn...




durch Heiligendamm...




durch den Gespensterwald Nienhagen...




in Warnemünde mit der Fähre über die Warnow rüber zur Hohen Dühne und weiter über Markgrafenheide...




zur Abwechslung auch mal weg vom breiten Radweg auf nen Single Trail direkt vor dem Zeltplatz Graal Müritz...




und nochmal ein ausgedehntes Waldstück durch das Große Ribnitzer Moor nach Ribnitz-Damgarten.

Die erste Hälfte der Tour war wirklich vollgepackt mit schönen Orten.
Ab Ribnitz wird es dann etwas eintöniger und vor allem einsamer.
Es geht im großen Bogen südlich um Rostock herum über Roggentin, Schwaan und zurück nach Reddelich.




Vor Roggentin gibt es nochmal ein paar Waldstücke mit reichlich Waldautobahn.




Hinter Roggentin auch nochmal ein paar kleinere Trampelpfade - teilweise aber mit sehr sandigen Böden.
Da kommt der GravelKing schnell an seine Grenzen, wenn der Sand zu tief wird.

Ansonsten besteht die Route hier hauptsächlich aus Schotter-Feldwegen und kleinen Nebenstraßen.
Zum Glück wechseln Wolken und Sonne sich am Nachmittag ab und es lässt sich auch ohne Schatten noch gut aushalten.




Vor Schwaan nochmal über ein paar schöne Wiesen.
Direkt nach Schwaan kommt sogar nochmal ein Waldstück mit schmalen Single Trails.
Aber auch die letzten ca. 70km bleiben größtenteils menschenleer.




Um 8Uhr abends dann glücklich zurück in Reddelich.
Jetzt noch ne halbe Stunde auf den Zug aus Rostock warten, mit viel Glück wurde ich auch mit Rad mitgenommen (war echt voll).
Die 40min im Gang stehen war jetzt aber auch egal, an die kalte Dusche und das kalte Alster denken hat die Zeit verkürzt.


----------



## joglo (30. Juli 2022)

Hammer Touren, sieht alles sehr schön aber auch sehr, sehr weit aus...
Allen Respekt  
Fährst Du das alleine? Mal ganz abgesehen von der bei mir nicht vorhandenen Kondition für solche Strecken, ich glaube ich bin auch nicht für 11h alleine mit nur mir unterwegssein gebaut.

Ich habe natürlich mittlerweile mal die Orbit 360 Runde bei mir hier im Bayern in der Karte überfolgen.








						Orbit360 - Bayern | Gravel-Tour | Komoot
					

Orbit360 hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot geplant! Distanz: 261 km | Dauer: 23:12 Std




					www.komoot.de
				



Alles schöne Strecken, nur halt nix für'n Tag (zumindest für mich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrmZ (30. Juli 2022)

Ja, ich fahr die allein. Hatte in unserer Hobby-Radsportgruppe rumgefragt aber so richtig wollte leider niemand.
Eigentlich war für meinen Urlaub eine Radreise um Dänemark mit nem Kumpel geplant.
Der hat sich dann leider kurz davor verletzt.
Deshalb wollte ich ein paar längere Touren machen und bin dabei auf die Orbit-Serie gestoßen.
Die Orbits im Süden sind nochmal ne Nummer härter mit den vielen Höhenmetern - die würde ich auch nicht packen.


----------



## kalihalde (30. Juli 2022)

Fetten Respekt, @DrmZ .
Hammerrunde .
Habe mit meiner heutigen Fahrt zum Bäcker (s.o.) ein richtig schlechtes Gewissen.


----------



## Nightstorm (31. Juli 2022)

DrmZ schrieb:


> Ja, ich fahr die allein.


Sach mal was ist das da für ein Bordcomputer an der Lenkstange?

Das modernste was ich habe ist ein 1106 von Sigma. Sieht interessant aus. 

Für die Marke wurde doch während der TDF alle 5 Minuten Werbung gemacht, oder?


----------



## DrmZ (31. Juli 2022)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Sach mal was ist das da für ein Bordcomputer an der Lenkstange?
> 
> Das modernste was ich habe ist ein 1106 von Sigma. Sieht interessant aus.
> 
> Für die Marke wurde doch während der TDF alle 5 Minuten Werbung gemacht, oder?


Wahoo Elemnt Roam. In der Tour de France fahren die den Bolt, der ist etwas kleiner und leichter.
Der Roam ist eher für Bikepacking mit größerem Display damit man mehr von der Karte sieht.
Zum Ende des Jahres soll wohl der Nachfolger kommen, deshalb wurde der in den letzten Monaten schon im Preis reduziert- bei Rose momentan für 260€

Ich find den gut vor allem weil er im Gegensatz zu Garmin kein Touchscreen hat. Einfach nur Tasten. Also kommts auch zu keinen Fehlfunktionen, wenn da Schweiß drauftropft


----------



## Maliaton (31. Juli 2022)

DrmZ schrieb:


> Wahoo Elemnt Roam. In der Tour de France fahren die den Bolt, der ist etwas kleiner und leichter.
> Der Roam ist eher für Bikepacking mit größerem Display damit man mehr von der Karte sieht.
> Zum Ende des Jahres soll wohl der Nachfolger kommen, deshalb wurde der in den letzten Monaten schon im Preis reduziert- bei Rose momentan für 260€
> 
> Ich find den gut vor allem weil er im Gegensatz zu Garmin kein Touchscreen hat. Einfach nur Tasten. Also kommts auch zu keinen Fehlfunktionen, wenn da Schweiß drauftropft


Ich nutze seit ein paar Wochen den Bolt. Nach anfänglichen Zicken bei der Verbindung mit dem Handy funktioniert das Teil richtig gut. Von mir also auch eine Empfehlung.


----------



## Maliaton (31. Juli 2022)

Heute habe ich mal das Bear Valley kurz ausgefahren. Es hat sich total gefreut, mal wieder im Dreck spielen zu dürfen. So sehr, dass es mich vor lauter Übermut fast abgeschmissen hätte. Mit dem kurzen Lenker hat es da auch ein leichteres Spiel.
Das heimische Bier kann ich nur eingeschränkt empfehlen. Abgesehen vom Kellerbier schmeckt (mir) das nicht so.

















Ich wünsche noch einen schönen Sonntag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (31. Juli 2022)

Nächste Woche geht's an die Nordsee zum Familienurlaub , da wollte ich Heute nochmal bissl das Fully quälen 

Da hinten geht's runter  





Relikte aus vergangenen Tagen 




Schöne Aussicht





Verblockte Trails und 150mm Federweg vorne und hinten plus 2.4er Schlappen mit 2,2 Bar drin 

 - vielleicht muss ich mal an meinem Fahrstil arbeiten

Danke nochmal an den netten E-Biker für die - im Gegensatz zu meiner - funktionierenden Luftpumpe 



 



Nächstes Projekt  - tubeless Aufbau


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (1. August 2022)

Heute musste mein Auto ins Zonenrandgebiet in die Werkstatt. Was lag also näher, als die 30km Heimweg mit dem neuen Ami zu bestreiten.


----------



## kalihalde (1. August 2022)

Heute mal mit dem Hooger Booger Comp DX, auch wenn auf der Antriebsseite Comp XT steht, an einem meiner Lieblingsfotospots gewesen.









Beste Urlaubsgrüße von der Ostseeküste sendet
kalihalde


----------



## BikingDevil (2. August 2022)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Heute mal mit dem Hooger Booger Comp DX, auch wenn auf der Antriebsseite Comp XT steht, an einem meiner Lieblingsfotospots gewesen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cooles Bike einer viel zu wenig beachteten Marke...


----------



## wtb_rider (2. August 2022)

du bist viel anne Ostsee wa?


----------



## kalihalde (2. August 2022)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> du bist viel anne Ostsee wa?


... eigentlich immer nur einmal im Jahr .

Speziell für @schnitzeljagt, heute im Hafen von Dierhagen  









Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Lorenzini (3. August 2022)

Kleine Abendrunde




Hier wurde kräftig gebaggert








Herr Habeck die haben alle noch das Licht an😊


----------



## schnitzeljagt (3. August 2022)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ... eigentlich immer nur einmal im Jahr .
> 
> Speziell für @schnitzeljagt, heute im Hafen von Dierhagen


Wir schaffen das da oben noch eher uns zu treffen als zw. Halle  <->  Leipzig


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (3. August 2022)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Heute mal mit dem Hooger Booger Comp DX, auch wenn auf der Antriebsseite Comp XT steht, an einem meiner Lieblingsfotospots gewesen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab ich dich eigentl. schonmal gefragt mit was du während deiner Runden fotografierst? Die Bildqualität ist echt klasse!


----------



## Maliaton (3. August 2022)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Hab ich dich eigentl. schonmal gefragt mit was du während deiner Runden fotografierst? Die Bildqualität ist echt klasse!


Laut Foto-Album mit einer Nikon D3200 😉
Ich finde auch, dass die Bilder von Dir Kalihalde immer gut fotografiert sind. Die Kamera ist dabei aber nur die Grundlage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (3. August 2022)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Hab ich dich eigentl. schonmal gefragt mit was du während deiner Runden fotografierst? Die Bildqualität ist echt klasse!


Vielen Dank.


Maliaton schrieb:


> Laut Foto-Album mit einer Nikon D3200 😉...


@Maliaton hat es richtig beobachtet .





Sorry für OT.

Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## DrmZ (3. August 2022)

Einen hab ich noch!
Gestern ging es in die Lüneburger Heide: Orbit 360 - Milky Way Mission

Start morgens um 8 südlich von Hamburg in Maschen.




Es geht durch das Naturschutzgebiet Stemmbruch, an der Seeve entlag und weiter durch den Klecker Wald in Richtung Lüneburger Heide.




Heute darf sich das Breezer ausruhen und das Zaskar bekommt Auslauf. Die Judy hilft gegen die vielen Wurzeln und Smoke/Dart graben sich souverän durch den Heidesand.




In der Weseler Heide. Isses nich scheen?




Die Lüneburger Heide bei Wilsede - es wird hügelig.




Nachdem der Holzberg (132m!) bezwungen wurde, folgt der verdiente Downhill.
Aber im Ernst, Anstiege im Sand und über Wurzeln kosten echt Kraft und Zeit!

Es geht weiter durch das Niederhaverbecker Holz zurück Richtung Norden.
Über Wehlen und Handeloh...




...durch das Büsenbachtal.




Die Route folgt jetzt der Este in Richtung Hollenstedt und zwischendrin darf immer mal wieder geklettert werden.




Hinter Daerstorf ein schönes schattiges Plätzchen gefunden und mal eine etwas längere Pause eingelegt.
Die Sonne brennt ganz schön heute und auch in den Wäldern ist es ganz schön warm.
Gleich gibts im Staatsforst Rosengarten nochmal ein paar knackige Anstiege und technische Trails.




Hinter Neu-Wulmstorf gehts raus aus Niedersachsen zurück nach Hamburg. Direkt nach der Landesgrenze führt die Route über 2km durch eine riesige Apfelplantage - mal was Neues!




Weiter am Flughafen Hamburg-Fingenwerder vorbei, durch den Containerhafen zum Holzhafen in Harburg.
Jetzt sind es nur noch ca. 25km bis ins Ziel.




Geschafft!


----------



## Prinz72 (3. August 2022)

Kleine Feierabendrunde „hinterm Ferienhaus“. Sorry, kein echtes Classic Bike, aber hier in den Bergen habe ich nur mein (einziges) Fully, ist aber auch bald 21 Jahre alt…


----------



## KUBIKUS (3. August 2022)

Moin 
Erst zum Feierabend wurde es hier halbwegs angenehmer, also ging es auf eine kleine Runde zur Ruine Hirschstein am Hausberg.  Nach Corona wird mit kleinen Einheiten begonnen - kein Risiko. 




Mit Blick auf die zwei höchsten Gebirgen hier im Fichtelgebirge...



Eine Ameise war auch ganz in der Nähe unterwegs... 




Die Geräuschkulisse bei solch einem Schotterweg - einfach gern und entspannend anzuhören...




An der Ruine Hirschstein...










Eine weitere Plattform, um die Aussicht zu genießen...



Ein Blick zum Bike, ein Blick in die Natur...






Noch schnell zum nah gelegenen Wackelstein, und dann ging es auch schon wieder Heim....



Der Wackelstein, der wirklich zum Wackeln gebracht werden kann, siehe Hilfsmittel... 







Schöne Restwoche Euch - und wer Urlaub hat - schönen Urlaub! 
Kubikus


----------



## miles2014 (4. August 2022)

Wollte noch einen kleinen Bericht zur diesjährigen Sommer-Radtour schreiben.... 
Auf Grund kurzfristig überstandener Covid-Infektion fiel der Alpencross aus. Außergewöhnliche Belastungen waren meinem Mitfahrer untersagt. Da ich trotzdem Lust auf Alpen hatte nahmen wir uns den Alpe-Adria-Weg vor.
Start war in Piding bei Salzburg. Um etwas Spaß abseits der sportlichen (nicht-)Herausforderung zu generieren haben wir uns die Fahrräder kurzfristig vor Ort besorgt und modifiziert. Dann ging es unter Umgehung der Großstadt los:




Dann ging es die Salzach hoch, mit Übernachtung am Sandstrand:


, und mit kleinem Umweg nach Bad Gastein. 




Von dort aus dann tatsächlich mit der Bahn durch die Tauernschleuse (wo wir unsere Trauer um die verlorene Chance die wunderbaren Tauern zu überfahren mit ein paar Bier bekämpfen mussten). Nach einer Nacht an der Drau ging es dann weiter über Villach nach Tarvisio.
Von dort aus fuhren wir einen Abstecher nach Slowenien in das Soča -Tal (sehr hübsch). 
Zwei kleine malerische Straßenpässe später waren wir dann wieder in Italien. Im wunderschönen Tal des Tagliamento, sowie des Fellaflusses schockierte uns die Dürre geradezu. 
In letzterem sahen wir sogar von Ferne die Rauchschwaden eines Waldbrandes.






Insgesamt haben wir 6 Radeltage gehabt, alles sehr moderat, die Hitze war die größte Herausforderung. zurück ging es dann wieder von Spittal mit dem Zug.


----------



## maggus75 (4. August 2022)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Moin
> Erst zum Feierabend wurde es hier halbwegs angenehmer, also ging es auf eine kleine Runde zur Ruine Hirschstein am Hausberg.  Nach Corona wird mit kleinen Einheiten begonnen - kein Risiko.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1527548
> ...


Hallo Kubikus, extrem geiles Bike 

Am Kornberg war ich mit zwei Kollegen auch erst vor 3-4 Wochen! Wir sind den Pumuckl Trail mit 28km von Kornbergtrailnetz.de nachgefahren.

Von Spielberg aus losgefahren, dann die Turmallee rauf (200 HM auf 2 Km kerzengerade hoch), dann den S2 Trail nach Niederlamitz runter (geil ), einmal aussen um den Berg rum und über die Teerstraße nochmal kerzengerade rauf (220HM auf 3 Km), dann über Trails runter zur Vorsuchhütte und nach Steinselb und über ne größere Runde zum Ausgangspunkt zurück.

Mit Klassiker möchte ich die Strecke aber teilweise nicht fahren, wir hatten die Fullys...

Unser ortskundiger Vorrausfahrer hat aber nicht viel Zeit für Fotos gelassen, eigentlich fast gar keine. Ruine Hirschstein usw. nirgends gehalten


----------



## KUBIKUS (5. August 2022)

maggus75 schrieb:


> Am Kornberg war ich mit zwei Kollegen auch erst vor 3-4 Wochen! Wir sind den Pumuckl Trail mit 28km von Kornbergtrailnetz.de nachgefahren.


Hallo Maggus, danke. 
Das Kornbergtrailnetz kenne ich mittlerweile besser, da ich hier öfter unterwegs bin. Auch die anderen Trails kenne ich teils. Das Fichtelgebirge ist glücklicherweise sehr MTB-Freundlich, daher sind die Trails sehr beliebt. Ich hatte es schon mal mit einem Klassiker (Leopard) probiert, geht so halbwegs. Besser ist es mit meinem eher zeitgemäßen Hardtail, aber da komme ich teilweise ziemlich an die Grenze und steige oftmals besser ab.

Den Weg von der Ruine Hirschstein zum Wackelstein (S2) war ich mit dem C-Pacer natürlich nicht runtergefahren. Das geht auch eher mit einem Fully oder ganz vorsichtig mit einem HT. 

In jedem Fall, wenn's man wieder planst, hier irgendwo ne Tour zu machen, melde Dich gerne. Ich kenne zwar nicht alle Trails aber mittlerweile ein paar schöne Ecken und Aussichtspunkte. Auf dem Weg dorthin gibt es oft geile Trails. Es lohnst sich daher meistens. 

@miles2014
Schöne Tour durch die Alpen. 
Bin 2019 eine ähnliche Strecke, also auch von Salzburg, entlang der Salzach fast bis zum Wörthersee geradelt, dann allerdings von Ost nach West nach Südtirol und als Ziel zum Bodensee.
Leider ebenfalls wegen erst kürzlich überstandenen Corona-Infektion, einige Pläne verworfen. Es entscheidet sich nun eher von Tag zu Tag, ob mehr möglich ist oder nicht.


----------



## miles2014 (5. August 2022)

@KUBIKUS 
Hätten wir einige Tage mehr gehabt, dann wäre es wohl auch irgendwie über Südtirol und Rechenpass zurück gegangen, bzw wir haben zwischendurch einen Radreisenden getroffen und ihm sehr zu dieser Route geraten. 
Im Herbst geht's dann aber hoffentlich wieder topfit richtig in die Berge.


----------



## KUBIKUS (5. August 2022)

miles2014 schrieb:


> Im Herbst geht's dann aber hoffentlich wieder topfit richtig in die Berge.


Ist im Herbst nicht schon etwas zu spät, also wegen wechselhaftem Wetter und niedrigeren Temperaturen. August/September wäre meiner Meinung nach noch ideal. Aber ich hab da noch keine Erfahrung, da bisher nur in den Monaten Juni, Juli und August dort unterwegs war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miles2014 (5. August 2022)

Anfang Oktober geht's in den Alpen noch sehr gut, für Wetter gibt's ja Kleidung. 
Gerade sind wir aber in der Überlegung die Pyrenäen anzuvisieren...


----------



## Diesy (5. August 2022)

Heute hatte ich bei traumhaften Wetter die Möglichkeit mir einen kleinen Teil
der Laufstrecke des am Samstag stattfindenen norwegischen Triathlon´s anzuschauen.

Hier der Link zum Norsman Xtreme Triathlon


			https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwj276KttbD5AhU2QfEDHUalD2gQFnoECAYQAQ&url=https%3A%2F%2Fnxtri.com%2F&usg=AOvVaw3qNdw-wy9D0Pxi0hcgAiwl
		









Der Gipfel des Gaustatoppen auf 1883hm ist das Ziel für die ersten 160 von 260 Teilnehmern, und so siehts bei schönem Wetter dort oben aus.



Zugehen tut´s wie am Stachus 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Ketterechts (6. August 2022)

Gestern war der letzte Arbeitstag. 
Mit dem E-Bomber bei bestem Wetter zur Arbeit 




Blick auf Berlichingen und meine Arbeitsstätte 




Heimweg am Storchenturm mit Blick aufs Kloster 





Und nochmal ein ausgedörrtes Wiesenstück 



Normalerweise isses hier mit am schattigsten und bissl feuchter als sonstwo




Und heute Abend geht's gen Norden


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (6. August 2022)

Ich mußte eben mal in die Innenstadt ein paar Sachen erledigen. Weil die Coladose mit der Sonne um die Wette strahlen kann, durfte sie mit.


----------



## yo_felix (6. August 2022)

"Nach Corona nur auf den Hausberg", "wegen Corona nur 6 Tage in den Alpen", ihr Glücklichen. Bei mir reicht es nach der ersten Woche wieder negativ nur für ein Treffen in der Stadt mit @Koe


----------



## divergent! (7. August 2022)

nach der gartenarbeit nochmal kurz in wald....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaideus (7. August 2022)

Triggerwarnung: Kein classic Aufbau  Aber über mir ist ja auch ein E-Bike

Ich bin froh, dass man aus Köln, gerade wenn man eh rechtrheinisch wohnt, schnell ins Bergische Land und Sauerland kommt, eine kurze Zugfahrt entfernt findet man schon schöne Touren. Komme selbst aus dem Sauerland, man weiß hinterher immer besser, was man hatte. 

Die Blackburn Outpost in Größe M passt ziemlich genau ins Rahmendreieck.





Man soll es ja nicht meinen, aber der Edge705 führt immer noch zuverlässig durch die Gegend


----------



## Mathes66 (7. August 2022)

Bei bestem Wetter im Odenwald unterwegs


----------



## fiveelements (7. August 2022)

Traumhaft schön.


----------



## flott.weg (7. August 2022)

Nicht alle waren klassisch unterwegs. Wir mussten uns farblich der verpflegungsstation anpassen....


----------



## wtb_rider (8. August 2022)

Erster freier Tag seit 2000 Jahren. Keine Arbeit, keine Kinder keine Verpflichtungen (naja so halb)

Make the Harpkinger great again!


----------



## Diesy (8. August 2022)

auf der Suche nach einem schönen Angelplatz ...









...diesen hier gefunden, 
mal seh´n was am Abend auf den Teller kommt *



*

Grüße aus dem Norden!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (8. August 2022)

Wir sind im Norden unterwegs, ganz entspannt so ohne nennenswerte Steigungen 

















Grüße Franky​


----------



## tomasius (8. August 2022)

Darf ich das Ding hier bitte auch posten? 😉
Zumindest das XT Innenlager müsste noch von 1993 sein. 😁

















Ein B1, umgebaut als … keine Ahnung! Es macht halt Spaß!

RIDE&SMILE!

Tom


----------



## tomasius (8. August 2022)

Und ohne Steigungen fahren wir gerade auch durch die Wälder. - Ich glaube, dass ich bald mal wieder ein ganz normales Mountainbike brauche. 😁










Tom 👍🏼


----------



## wtb_rider (8. August 2022)

So langsam isser n bissl gross für den Anhänger oder?
Gruss Kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (9. August 2022)

Bis 25 kg / 5 Jahre meint der Hersteller, das hat Eddi beides noch lange nicht. Er passt auch noch gut rein und fährt nach wie vor gerne mit. Dieses Jahr kommen wir noch hin, nächstes Jahr mit das Followme genommen oder besser das towwhee Seil, er fährt ja schon.


----------



## wtb_rider (9. August 2022)

Ah ok…Followme haben wir ausgelassen. Das hat mich irgendwie nicht überzeug.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (9. August 2022)

Followme fetzt auch, wird aber mit Bike und Kind flott schwer. Da ist ein 10kg Trailer mit 15-20kg Kind flotter auf den Berg gezogen.


----------



## schnitzeljagt (9. August 2022)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> Make the Harpkinger great again!



Das der HARPking nicht mehr zelebriert wird.... Schande auch....


----------



## wtb_rider (9. August 2022)

Ja genau deswegen!!! Ich bin grad unterwegs und schieb noch einen nach!


----------



## kalihalde (9. August 2022)

... heute mal eine "klassische Boddenumrundung" gemacht.








Meiningenbrücke zwischen Zingst und Barth




Neuendorf, Hafen




Ribnitz, Hafen

Schön war´s.

Beste Urlaubsgrüße
kalihalde


----------



## Ketterechts (9. August 2022)

Urlaub mit der Familie an der Nordsee





Matsch = Pflichtprogramm mit Kindern 





Ziemlich flach hier 





Aber auch sehr hübsch 





Fish and Chips 





Heute gemütlich 22km geradelt , die Hälfte davon am Deich entlang  - satte 90Hm bezwungen


----------



## maggus75 (10. August 2022)

In letzter Zeit nur mit modernem Gedöhns unterwegs gewesen, am alten nur geschraubt... Für den Urlaub hab ich mir mal vorgenommen, die Oldies wieder ein wenig ran zu nehmen  .

Heute mal das 91er Marin für ne 22km Feierabendrunde


----------



## Onegear (10. August 2022)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Urlaub mit der Familie an der Nordsee
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1530794
> 
> ...



Wer fährt denn das schöne Bravado (?) bei euch? Die holde Gattin oder Sohnemann? ;-)
Der Nachwuchs war doch letztens noch auf Rocky unterwegs wenn mich nicht alles täuscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (10. August 2022)

Onegear schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn das schöne Bravado (?) bei euch? Die holde Gattin oder Sohnemann? ;-)
> Der Nachwuchs war doch letztens noch auf Rocky unterwegs wenn mich nicht alles täuscht


Das Bravado wird vom Großen gefahren - das Rocky ist mittlerweile zu klein. 
Ich fahre ein leuchtgelbes Marin Eldridge Grade , meine Frau ihr Herkelmann und die Tochter ist mit einem orangen Kubikes unterwegs.


----------



## Nightstorm (10. August 2022)

DrmZ schrieb:


> Geschafft!


Man was Du da immer auf's Parkett legst...Hut ab!


----------



## Nightstorm (10. August 2022)

kaideus schrieb:


> schnell ins Bergische Land


Wo bitte ist diese Milchtankstelle?


----------



## kaideus (10. August 2022)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Wo bitte ist diese Milchtankstelle?


https://goo.gl/maps/VvA5w2uHSmvXwuk56

Es gibt auch Käse und Softeis


----------



## red_hook (11. August 2022)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ... heute mal eine "klassische Boddenumrundung" gemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, erinnert an Gerhard Zadrobilek


----------



## Nivolorenz (11. August 2022)

Ein Gruß aus Italien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm (11. August 2022)

kaideus schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Käse und Softeis



Ach doch... jetzt hat es klick gemacht.


----------



## maggus75 (12. August 2022)

Gestern wieder kurz vor Sonnenuntergang ne Runde unterwegs gewesen. 

Jetzt hab ich Urlaub, schaffs aber irgendwie trotzdem nicht, früher zu fahren 🤷‍♂️ 🤔.









Der Himmel brennt...


----------



## maggus75 (12. August 2022)

Neuer Tag, neues Wheeler! 
Im Urlaub wird reihum entstaubt und ausgefahren.


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (13. August 2022)

Kleine Runde bei 34°C. Nach kurzer Zeit war mir dann schon die Kopfdichtung geplatzt.


----------



## fiveelements (13. August 2022)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Kleine Runde bei 34°C. Nach kurzer Zeit war mir dann schon die Kopfdichtung geplatzt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1533024Anhang anzeigen 1533025Anhang anzeigen 1533026Anhang anzeigen 1533027



Hatte ich auch letzthin. Skinwalls am Kona Retro.

Aber nur 2 Stunden lang. Manche Sachen gehen einfach nicht. Als die wieder durch Schwarze ersetzt waren, war die Welt wieder in Ordnung 

Ich kenne kein Kona von damals, das mit Skinwalls ausgeliefert wurde.

Aber jeder wie ermag.


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (13. August 2022)

fiveelements schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch letzthin. Skinwalls am Kona Retro.
> 
> Aber nur 2 Stunden lang. Manche Sachen gehen einfach nicht. Als die wieder durch Schwarze ersetzt waren, war die Welt wieder in Ordnung
> 
> ...


Wie du schon richtig bemerkst: Jeder wie er mag! Und für mich gehören eben Skinwalls auf alle meine Räder (von 2 Ausnahmen abgesehen). Schwarze Pellen sind irgendwie langweilig. Als ich das Lava bekam waren noch die orignalen schwaddsen Murray drauf. Der wunderschöne Lack kam so garnicht zur Geltung. Das ganze sah echt dröge aus. Und so wie es jetzt ist, gefällt es mir eben am besten- was sag ich, viele andere Leute finden es auch klasse.


----------



## wtb_rider (13. August 2022)




----------



## msony (14. August 2022)

wtb_rider schrieb:


>


Wie faehrt sich das Toad Kay und bleiben die Tioga Sachen?


----------



## kaideus (14. August 2022)

Gestern ging es für eine längere Tour raus, der inoffizielle Orbit um Köln aka Kölnpfad.





40% Fahrradweg und ansonsten hauptsächlich Feld und Waldwege, wenig Singeltrail. Gott sei Dank 70% im Wald, der Nachmittag hat mir meinen Kopf ganz schön gebraten, Wasserverbrauch ca. 5L.




Es ging vorbei an zahlreichen Naturschutzgebieten, ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, wie viel Naturschutzgebiet um Köln herum ausgeschrieben ist. Kaum ist man aus der Stadt raus, ist es bereits sehr ländlich.






Ein kurzer Abstecher ins GrandHotel Bensberg war aber auch dabei und damit auch fast alle Höhenmeter des Tages, danach nur noch ein paar im Königsforst. Die Runde ist ziemlich flach, deswegen auch ganz gut für widrige Bedingungen: Hitze, geeignet.




Zwischendurch wähnte ich mich in Kansas. Furztrockene Felder, weites Flachland. Wenn man dieses Abschnitt zu Fuß gegangen wäre, der Kölnpfad ist als Wanderweg gedacht, wäre man ohne jeglichen Schutz vor der Sonne absolut eingegangen, landschaftlich eindeutig der Tiefpunkt der Route.



Ziemlich spät erst trifft man wieder auf den Rhein, hier an der Fähranlegestelle bei Zündorf, später fährt man den Rhein auf der anderen Seite wieder herunter und trifft auf das gegenüberliegende Pendant:







Zwischendrin kam immer wieder Herbststimmung auf, obwohl man da eher weinen wollte.




Kölsche Riviera gab es auch noch, hier liegen auf der Höhe von Langel die Häuser direkt am Rhein+Sandstrand, sicher auch nicht die schlechteste Wohnlage.



Die Dusche war am Ende des Tages dann verdient. Heute waren 1,5kg weniger auf der Waage 
Ich glaube, ich muss mir mal wieder eine kleine Point and Shoot besorgen, das Handy tut es nicht mehr so.


----------



## DrmZ (14. August 2022)

Heute Vormittag noch schnell ne Runde am Wohlenberger Wiek bevor es zu heiß wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (14. August 2022)

das ist ein ziemlich cooler Bock, wenn ich das sagen darf


----------



## schnitzeljagt (14. August 2022)

LEipzig.
Sonntag.
32 Grad. 
Aber schoenes, frisches Lueftchen...  
Chillige Tour mit angerissenem Bauxit, Zwischenstopp auf dem Gelaende des SV Liebertwolkwitz 
und Endstopp Innenkuehlung bei Eis Pfeifer.

Beste Gruesse an ALLE Frischluftjunkies, der M.


----------



## Spezi66 (14. August 2022)

kaideus schrieb:


> Kölsche Riviera


Ein kleines Stück weiter in Stürzelberg


----------



## joglo (15. August 2022)

So ein Feiertag im katholischen Bayern ist auch für mich als gottlosen Mensch sehr willkommen 🙂







die Schafherde habe ich dann noch ein weiteres Mal gesehen (Bildmitte im Staub)


und dann habe ich noch mein Traum-Hütte entdeckt


----------



## maggus75 (16. August 2022)

joglo schrieb:


> So ein Feiertag im katholischen Bayern


Das geile bei mir ist, die Grenzlinie Oberpfalz nach Oberfranken ist bei mir quasi kurz hinter der Ortschaft. Wir haben Feiertag, in den Nachbarorten in Oberfranken ist aber alles regulär auf...  

Also heute erstmal schön shoppen gewesen und dann abends kurz vor finster noch ne schnelle 20km Runde Rad gefahren.

Heute durfte der polierte Hinterwäldler mal raus. Wenn das ballburnished mit der Handycam nur nicht so bescheiden zu fotografieren wäre...


----------



## NuckChorris (16. August 2022)

Auf solidem Wasserrohr unterwegs in Südholland.


----------



## kalihalde (17. August 2022)

... heute Nachmittag zum Burger-Essen nach Born 













Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Maliaton (17. August 2022)

Wunderschöne Tour um Jena.
@Horst Link hat bestimmt (qualitativ) bessere Bilder. 
Zwei Fat Chance vereint


----------



## maggus75 (17. August 2022)

Heute mal nicht erst kurz vor finster raus gekommen, deshalb war endlich mal Zeit für ne ausgiebigere Runde.

Diesmal mal mit dem 91er Avalanche, mein derzeitiger Lieblings Oldie. Ich glaube ich brauche hier noch Skinwalls drauf. 🤔





Heute gabs auf der Alm eine Lawine 




Ja gut, so hoch war die Alm nicht hier im Mittelgebirge... Aber ein paar Meter muss man schon hoch radeln und ein wenig Aussicht gibts auch.




Die Lawine rollte zu Tale




Zum Abschluss bin ich noch in einen seit 2-3 Monaten geschlossenen Basalt Steinbruch bis ganz runter gefahren. 





Zum Größenverhältnis: das oben am Kraterrand sind keine Büsche, sondern normal große Bäume.
Sieht jetzt hier auf dem Foto irgendwie so mini aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (17. August 2022)

War schön dich kennengelernt zu haben. Licht, Trails und einfach alles war wunderbar. Bis demnächst mal.


----------



## Maliaton (18. August 2022)

Horst Link schrieb:


> War schön dich kennengelernt zu haben. Licht, Trails und einfach alles war wunderbar. Bis demnächst mal.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1535617


Ja, das kann ich nur bestätigen. Gern mal wieder - und gern auch mal mit anderen Klassik-Fans around.


----------



## Johann83 (18. August 2022)

Mein Enik ist nichts besonderes, aber das Wetter bei uns war sehr schön


----------



## NuckChorris (18. August 2022)

Weiterer Ausflug an der Nordseeküste durch die Dünenlandschaft nördlich von Den Haag.


----------



## Spezi66 (18. August 2022)

NuckChorris schrieb:


> nördlich von Den Haag


Schönste Ecke in NL


----------



## Spezi66 (18. August 2022)

Etwas weiter oben









						Uitzichtspunt De Kerf · Unnamed Road, Schoorl, Niederlande
					

★★★★★ · Aussichtsplattform




					goo.gl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huelse (19. August 2022)

Ein kleiner Rückblick auf die vergangenen Wochen, war zumeist mit dem Maverick unterwegs.

Rychlebske stezky.
Wunderschöner Trailpark mit sehr relaxten Leuten die das Center betreuen. Streckentechnisch ist hier für jeden etwas dabei. Da werde ich definitiv nicht das letzte Mal gewesen sein.




















Das fand ich sehr gut. Hab nicht ein E-Bike in 5 Tagen gesehen.  



















Der zugehörige Zeltplatz ist auch wunderschön. Im Hintergrund verfeinert der Junior seine Jumping Skills.


Trutnov Trails.
Mein zweiter Besuch dort. Wenig Infrastruktur ...






..aber dafür dieser wahnsinnige Flowtrail.



























Pod Smrkem.
Eine Nonne in voller Montur auf dem Singeltrail, feixend. Das ist der wahre Spirit!


----------



## Nightstorm (19. August 2022)

DAS Schild gefällt mir extrem gut. Auch wenn die Zahl ruhig noch etwas höher sein dürfte....


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (22. August 2022)

Nachwievor herrscht bei uns Backofenhitze. Deshalb pedaliere ich nur mal ab und an locker durch die Gegend.


----------



## 531c (22. August 2022)

letzte Woche im Urlaub:


----------



## joglo (23. August 2022)

Die Kids sind bei der Oma und ich habe dann endlich etwas Zeit zum Biken (bzw. auch keinen Bock auf Kochen, deshalb war der Stop am Foodtruck auch fest in die Tour eingeplant).


----------



## ArSt (23. August 2022)

Kleine Bewegungsrunde:







Hat's nach sieben Jahren Rumstehen im Keller echt gebraucht: Freilauf war anfangs absolut lautlos und der linke Shifter ging mehrmals leer durch.
Jetzt funzt wieder alles einwandfrei.


----------



## fiveelements (23. August 2022)

Armin aus dem gelobten Land. Ein Seufzer aus Rhein Main.


----------



## Pancho_Villa_79 (23. August 2022)

Guten Abend in die Runde,
heute durfte das neue "Pferd" bzw. die neue Ziege im Stall eine kleine Stadtrunde drehen. Das Rahmenset hatte ich vor ein paar Monaten von einem sehr netten Kleinanzeigen Kontakt (auch hier im Forum aktiv) bekommen.












Beste Grüße aus Schwerin
Martin


----------



## Fredson85 (24. August 2022)

Feierabendrunde (wortwörtlich). 😎
Bei sehr angenehmen Temperaturen ging es statt 10 km langweiligem Radweg lieber 25 km durch den Wald, 500 hm inklusive. Die gute Stunde, die ich dadurch länger unterwegs war, hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt.


----------



## maxelsha (24. August 2022)

Auch Heute mal wieder unterwegs an der Nahgold im Schwarzwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gStar_1988 (24. August 2022)

Heute im Urlaub auch ne Runde gedreht, allerdings war der Hobel etwas zu klein.


----------



## Maliaton (24. August 2022)

Heute Zaungast beim Prolog der Deutschland Tour (Anreise war zumindest klassisch ;-))


----------



## Prinz72 (24. August 2022)

Heute kleine Feierabendrunde im Taunus mit dem Alpinestars. An dieser Stelle stand vor gut 3 Jahren noch dichter Wald mit hohen Bäumen…


----------



## DrmZ (25. August 2022)

Juhu! Endlich Ferien vorbei und alle ausm Urlaub zurück. Dann füllt sich die Mittwochsrunde gleich wieder etwas.

Gestern war sogar ein Fotograf dabei. 😲


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (25. August 2022)

Maliaton schrieb:


> Heute Zaungast beim Prolog der Deutschland Tour (Anreise war zumindest klassisch ;-))


So gab es da wenigstens ein schönes Rad zu sehen! 

Zu Bild 2: Fahren die da mit Gummistiefeln im Kreis herum?


----------



## Maliaton (25. August 2022)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> So gab es da wenigstens ein schönes Rad zu sehen!
> 
> Zu Bild 2: Fahren die da mit Gummistiefeln im Kreis herum?


Haha ... Auch bei dem Sport geht es viel um (gefühlte) Aerodynamik. 
Ich fahre ja selbst ein modernes Rennrad





und liebe es. 

Natürlich geht bei den Rennrädern auch der Trend zum optischen Einheitsbrei. Marken sind meist nur durch Decals zu unterscheiden. Die knalligen Cannondale-Räder vom Team EF education - easypost stechen da richtig raus. Bemerkenswert fand ich, wie unterschiedlich die Sitzposition der Fahrer war. ( z. Bsp. Simon Geschke auf Bild drei)

Nun gut ... Bevor ich ins RR-Forum verbannt werde


----------



## Horst Link (25. August 2022)

Maliaton schrieb:


> Heute Zaungast beim Prolog der Deutschland Tour (Anreise war zumindest klassisch ;-))



Schönes Rad. Sone Art Jelly Bean Lackierung


----------



## Maliaton (25. August 2022)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Schönes Rad. Sone Art Jelly Bean Lackierung


Danke. Ja, obwohl die Farben nicht ganz so knallig sind. Aber ich mag das Rad und es fährt sich (für mich) sehr gut.


----------



## Ketterechts (25. August 2022)

Rastplatz im Schatten - GANZ Wichtig 




Verbrannte Erde - seit 2 Monaten hat es bei uns nicht mehr geregnet ( so dass es auch unter den Bäumen nass ist )



Boden wie Beton und im Wald schon mehr Laub auf dem Boden als sonst im Spätherbst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stahlbetrieb (25. August 2022)

Auch bei mir Betonböden und traurige Symbolik entlang des eigentlich schönen Rheindamm-Weges.






Da kann nur einer helfen!


----------



## ArSt (25. August 2022)

Bei mir hier am direkten Alpenrand sieht das zum Glück noch bedeutend besser aus:



Weit rauffahren mag ich aber trotzdem nicht, weil ich die Hitze nicht mehr vertrage.


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (26. August 2022)

Nicht mehr so heiss wie die letzten Wochen, aber deswegen richtig schwül. Papa hat Rücken, deswegen der nicht ganz so alte Klassiker!


----------



## ice (26. August 2022)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> deswegen der nicht ganz so alte Klassiker!




😉sowas nennt sich dann Youngtimer


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (27. August 2022)

Unterwegs im Namen des Herrn- oder einfach nur eine kleine City Control Runde.


----------



## RidgeRunner89 (28. August 2022)

Die Temperatur sagen mir jetzt etwas mehr zu 😀
Also bei bestem Wetter eine kleine Runde gedreht 😎


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (28. August 2022)

Heute war "Mansfelder Duathlon". Mit dem Zug nach Sangerhausen und mit dem Rad zur Halde "Hohe Linde" des Thomas-Müntzer-Schachtes gefahren. Halde zu Fuß bestiegen und anschließen zurück nach Halle mit dem Rad. Wetter hat gepasst.




... da müssen wir hoch




... hier ging es dann nur zu Fuß weiter




... eine andere Halde (Fortschrittschacht bei Volkstedt)




Seeburg, Süßer See

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## maxelsha (30. August 2022)

Heute Mal Probefahrt mit neuaufgebauten Stumpjumper,war auf der Haustrecke wo ich normalerweise mit dem Pacer unterwegs bin,nur bin ich noch Nebenwege gefahren wo ich mit dem Pacer noch nie gefahren bin 😎


----------



## Prinz72 (30. August 2022)

Nachtrag von Sonntag, kleine Runde mit dem SM 2000 gedreht…


----------



## gStar_1988 (1. September 2022)

gStar_1988 schrieb:


> Heute im Urlaub auch ne Runde gedreht, allerdings war der Hobel etwas zu klein.


Heute meine Abschlussrunde mit Fisch Fischbrötchen in Stralsund.


----------



## DrmZ (1. September 2022)




----------



## MadBiker80 (1. September 2022)

DrmZ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1543456


Glücklich und Zufrieden- so mut dat sin


----------



## Ketterechts (2. September 2022)

Heute Morgen 5.40 Uhr











SPOT AN


----------



## KUBIKUS (2. September 2022)

Falscher Thread? 

Aber nice,  denn zur Arbeit zu radeln hat mir auch immer Freude bereitet.


----------



## Nightstorm95 (2. September 2022)

Die Tage bestes Bikewetter.

"KLEINes Päuschen" auf der Hausrunde muss sein ...







Immer & immer wiederkehrend ... mit diesem Kandidaten bin ich am flottesten unterwegs.

Schönes WE, Max


----------



## msony (2. September 2022)

Hi 
Endlich wieder Radfahren nach langer Zeit.




Grüße Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prinz72 (2. September 2022)

Gestern kleine Feierabendrunde im Taunus mit dem Alpinestars.


----------



## kalihalde (2. September 2022)

... heute auf der Critical Mass in Halle (Saale)









Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Ketterechts (2. September 2022)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ... heute auf der Critical Mass in Halle (Saale)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Judy braucht glaube ich neue Elastomere. Sieht ziemlich eingesackt aus , oder ?


----------



## kalihalde (2. September 2022)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Die Judy braucht glaube ich neue Elastomere. Sieht ziemlich eingesackt aus , oder ?


Ich gebe den Hinweis  gerne weiter, kenne mich mit so neumodischen Zeug wie Federgabeln nicht aus .


----------



## ceo (5. September 2022)

dieses jahr war der sommerliche heimaturlaub leider recht kurz, aber am samstag war eine sehr schöne zaskartour drin. hab's von hro nur bis börgerende geschafft und mich dann dem kühlen kräftigen ost(gegen)wind gestellt....











vorsicht an der steilküste (oben wie unten!)


----------



## kaideus (5. September 2022)

Kleiner Overnighter am Wochenende. Von Kalk zur Kalberschnacke (Lister/Bigge).
Ich habe das erste mal über 1Nite Tent einen Zeltplatz "gebucht". Wie erwarten, war die Tauschware ein kleiner Schnack, aber die Leute waren sehr nett, also hat mich das nicht gestört, aber könnte definitiv auch unangenehm sein, wenn man mit den Gastgeber*innen nichts anfangen kann.

Am Samstag habe ich noch bei einem Umzug geholfen (der vierte in zwei Wochen), deswegen bin ich erst kurz nach 14Uhr losgekommen und da ich 75km und ~900HM vor mir hatte, habe ich wenige Pausen und Fotos gemacht. Hier nur kurz vorm Ziel schon in der Dämmerung auf dem höchsten Punkt der Tour, 495m auf dem Dümpel:




Am nächsten Tag ging es dann früh wieder los, bin recht erholt um kurz nach 7 aufgestanden und um kurz vor 8 auf dem Rad gesessen. Aufgrund des Höhenprofils Sauerland --> rheinische Tiefebene waren die ersten 250HM schon nach 10min fahrt angesagt, also direkt mal Jacke und lange Hose wieder ausgezogen. An dem Tag standen dann 92km mit 1230HM auf dem Plan. Dafür war man dann hiermit belohnt:





Ich kreuzte dann mehrmals zwei junge Rehe, die es in die gleiche Richtung wie mich zog, mit dem Handy natürlich unfotografierbar.

Die Sonne und später Hitze ließ dann auch nicht lange auf sich warten, aber die Route führte über angenehm zu fahrende Walwege weiter.







Und teilweise über stillgelegte Bahnschienen





Die gefühlten 500HM, die über so steile Rampen gingen, dass ich nur schieben konnte, hab ich mir erspart, fotografisch festzuhalten. Mit so viel hike a bike hatte ich dann nicht gerechnet 

Die rollenden Hügel des Sauerlands sind aber auch dennoch schön, auch wenn natürlich alles reine Kulturlandschaft ist, im Sauerland gibt es eigentlich nur Nutzwald und Felder (siehe Panorama oben).

Und Dörfer mit seltsamen Traditionen:





Obligatorisches Rad an Baumstämmen Bild darf am Ende dann jetzt auch nicht fehlen





Bin mit den Topeak Taschen und der Blackburn Rahmentasche sehr zufrieden, da bekommt man ziemlich viel fürs Geld.


----------



## Prinz72 (5. September 2022)

Mal wieder eine kleine Feierabendrunde im Taunus, diesmal mit dem Red Shred.


----------



## msony (10. September 2022)

Halllo
Kurz vor dem Dauerregen.






Grüße 
Markus


----------



## RidgeRunner89 (10. September 2022)

Wahrscheinlich nicht ganz der passende Thread... 5 schöne Tage 😎 aber zu 98% flache Asphalt Etappen von Passau nach Wien.
Mein Sausalito mit Schutzblechen "aufgehübscht" 🤪 Wäre nicht nötig gewesen, nur eine Nacht ein Gewitterregen 🙂
Von Passau nach Feldkirchen an der Donau

Am 2. Tag war es Landschaftlich etwas eintöniger nach Au an der Donau.

In der Nacht kam das Gewitter, Zelt zum Glück dicht 😁 am nächsten Tag dann weniger Sonne.


Von Melk ging es dann bis Tulln ...

Zum letzten Tag war es dann nur noch ein Katzensprung nach Wien 😎


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (10. September 2022)

RidgeRunner89 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich nicht ganz der passende Thread... 5 schöne Tage 😎 aber zu 98% flache Asphalt Etappen von Passau nach Wien.
> Mein Sausalito mit Schutzblechen "aufgehübscht" 🤪 Wäre nicht nötig gewesen, nur eine Nacht ein Gewitterregen 🙂
> Von Passau nach Feldkirchen an der Donau
> Anhang anzeigen 1548405Anhang anzeigen 1548406Anhang anzeigen 1548407Anhang anzeigen 1548408Anhang anzeigen 1548409Anhang anzeigen 1548410
> ...



ich dachte mir gerade: "Das kennste doch."
Da sind wir vor zwei Jahren auch lang gegurkt und dann weiter nach Budapest (Nürnberg - Budapest auf eigener Achse; zurück mit dem Zug).


----------



## KUBIKUS (10. September 2022)

RidgeRunner89 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich nicht ganz der passende Thread... 5 schöne Tage 😎 aber zu 98% flache Asphalt Etappen von Passau nach Wien.
> Mein Sausalito mit Schutzblechen "aufgehübscht" 🤪 Wäre nicht nötig gewesen, nur eine Nacht ein Gewitterregen 🙂
> Von Passau nach Feldkirchen an der Donau
> Anhang anzeigen 1548405Anhang anzeigen 1548406Anhang anzeigen 1548407Anhang anzeigen 1548408Anhang anzeigen 1548409Anhang anzeigen 1548410
> ...


Very nice 
Bin diese Strecke und noch etwas weiter 2018 geradelt und an der Donau war es fast durchgehen sehr schön zu radeln.


----------



## DrmZ (11. September 2022)

Gestern früh ging es erstmal mit dem Zug nach Rostock.
Dann eine kurze Radfahrt vom Hauptbahnhof an der Unterwarnow entlang zum Überseehafen.

Mit der neuen Hybridfähre "Berlin" raus in Richtung Gedser.




Vom Hafen in Gedser ein kurzer Abstecher zum südlichsten Punkt von Dänemark.




Beweisfoto




Weiter gehts es hoch nach Gedesby Strand.
Von dort gibts kilometerlang feinste Schotterwege an der Ostküste von Falster entlang...




... bis hoch nach Bøtø/Marielyst Strand




Dann rüber zur Westküste von Falster und über Marrebæk und Skelby zurück nach Gedser.




Mit Einbruch der Dunkelheit läuft die Fähre wieder in Rostock ein.


----------



## joglo (11. September 2022)

Melde mich dann auch gleich zurück aus Dänemark.
Außer die letzten zwei Tage war das Wetter immer prima...

Hier am westlichsten Punkt von Dänemark:


----------



## BikingDevil (13. September 2022)

Am Mittellandkanal... Blick gen Westen


----------



## Prinz72 (13. September 2022)

Nachtrag von Montag, kleine Feierabendrunde über den Herzberg, nochmals das gute Wetter genutzt…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikingDevil (18. September 2022)

Koldinger Kiesseenplatte - wegen nicht so schönem Wetter mit Schutzblech heute...


----------



## msony (19. September 2022)

Hallo
Heute reicht es nur fuer eine Runde uns Doerfchen,Sonne,Regen,Sonne,Regen ....









Gruesse Markus


----------



## DrmZ (22. September 2022)

Feierabendrunde in den Sonnenuntergang


----------



## chriam (23. September 2022)

Sohlhöhe...im Spessart...



Auf dem Weg dahin...






Und bei der Abfahrt gab es dann eine Verkehrsblockade...



MfG
Chris


----------



## KUBIKUS (23. September 2022)

Kleine Feierabend-Runde am Hausberg - Großer Kornberg. Und trotzdem zufrieden. Qualität vor Quantität? 
















Schönes Wochenende - Freunde der Klassiker!


----------



## msony (24. September 2022)

Hallo
Eine Runde durch Essen mit ziemlich viel Waldanteil.

















Gruß Markus


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (24. September 2022)

Endlich mal wieder mit dem Klassiker 





Grüße Franky​


----------



## Nightstorm95 (25. September 2022)

Freitag Vormittag war das Wetter noch richtig chic ...





Die Eilenriede - die sogen. _"grüne Lunge Hannovers"_ ... ein Wald im Herzen der Stadt.


Heute, 48 Std. später - Nieselregen & GORE-TEX ...


----------



## msony (30. September 2022)

Ganz schön windig im Pott


Grüße Markus


----------



## Pancho_Villa_79 (2. Oktober 2022)

Guten Abend in die Runde,
gestern hatte ich Glück mit dem Wetter und habe eine Regenpause erwischt.









Schönen Abend und Beste Grüße
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diesy (3. Oktober 2022)

Nach dem Pisswetter die letzten Tage heute mal wieder unterwegs gewesen.



Schönen Sonntag noch,
ebenfalls Martin!


----------



## fiveelements (5. Oktober 2022)

Heute war ich mal mit dem Zaskar im Taunus. Wetter war sehr passend (nicht zu warm, wegen Platten).

Von der Hohemark erst zum Roßkopf.







Dann zum Klingenkopf mit Wachturmfundament. Ich werde übrigens nächstes Jahr 70.




Am Feldberg wars neblig und sehr windig.




Dann  am Fuchstanz Erbsensuppe beim Fuchstanzmeister. Und das wars dann im Wesentlichen.


----------



## Fischland (6. Oktober 2022)

fiveelements schrieb:


> . Ich werde übrigens nächstes Jahr 70.


....Respekt !!


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (7. Oktober 2022)

Heute war ein echter FREItag und das Wetter könnte besser nicht sein. Also nix wie raus und einen weiteren Farbkleks in den bunten Herbst zaubern.


----------



## msony (8. Oktober 2022)

Hallo
Explosif unterwegs.

















Gruesse Markus


----------



## MadBiker80 (8. Oktober 2022)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Heute war ein echter FREItag und das Wetter könnte besser nicht sein. Also nix wie raus und einen weiteren Farbkleks in den bunten Herbst zaubern.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1564080Anhang anzeigen 1564081Anhang anzeigen 1564082Anhang anzeigen 1564083Anhang anzeigen 1564084Anhang anzeigen 1564086


...immer wieder schön


----------



## yo_felix (8. Oktober 2022)

Nochmal schnell auf den Hausberg


----------



## Steff2250 (9. Oktober 2022)

Heut musste mal wieder mein Nussknacker her halten ....

.. bei perfekten Wetter .....

... in die Wildnis...



.. durch den Stadtpark ...





... mal wieder zum Maschsee .....

... und natürlich  zurück ....





Schöne Woche Euch


----------



## DrmZ (9. Oktober 2022)

Bestes Sonntagswetter heute.
Bin mit dem Merlin mal an der Küste lang in Richtung Nordosten / Neubukow.





















Nächste Woche sind bei uns Herbstferien.
Hat man schon gemerkt - viel Ausflügler unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slopi (9. Oktober 2022)

Heute auch bei dem schönen Wetter ein bisschen unterwegs gewesen kleine Hausrunde mit Frau
Lg Sven und Connie😎🌞


----------



## funny1978 (9. Oktober 2022)

mit den Alan am Hohenwarte-Stausee



































das schöne Wetter hielt leider nicht








zurück an der Unterkuft


----------



## KUBIKUS (9. Oktober 2022)

Steff2250 schrieb:


> Heut musste mal wieder mein Nussknacker her halten ....Anhang anzeigen 1565530.. bei perfekten Wetter .....Anhang anzeigen 1565531... in die Wildnis...Anhang anzeigen 1565532Anhang anzeigen 1565533.. durch den Stadtpark ...Anhang anzeigen 1565534Anhang anzeigen 1565535Anhang anzeigen 1565536... mal wieder zum Maschsee .....Anhang anzeigen 1565537... und natürlich  zurück ....Anhang anzeigen 1565538
> 
> 
> 
> Schöne Woche Euch


 Schöne Grüße an meine alte Heimat.


----------



## DrmZ (10. Oktober 2022)

an der Kiesgrube bei Zurow


----------



## thomasg2466 (10. Oktober 2022)

Above all


----------



## NuckChorris (10. Oktober 2022)

Habe gerade glücklicherweise die Möglichkeit, endlich wieder etwas mehr Zeit im Sattel zu verbringen und dabei die Insel Rügen ausgiebig zu erkunden. 

Trotz „Wheeler-Wasserrohr“ mit Postlackierung macht es einen Mordsspaß und mit 1x7 ist man hier für alle Fälle gewappnet.

Sorry für die Bilderflut, aber der goldene Herbst hat mich heute voll in seinen Bann gezogen.













































Happy trails,
Nuckchorris!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KUBIKUS (10. Oktober 2022)

NuckChorris schrieb:


> Habe gerade glücklicherweise die Möglichkeit, endlich wieder etwas mehr Zeit im Sattel zu verbringen und dabei die Insel Rügen ausgiebig zu erkunden.
> 
> Trotz „Wheeler-Wasserrohr“ mit Postlackierung macht es einen Mordsspaß und mit 1x7 ist man hier für alle Fälle gewappnet.
> 
> ...


Schöne Fotos.  

Auf Rügen hatte es mir auch dieses Jahr gefallen. 

Warst Du schon im Jasmund Nationalpark? Also bei den Kreidefelsen? Absolut empfehlenswert! Aber bitte mit viel Vorsicht am Rand!


----------



## NuckChorris (10. Oktober 2022)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Schöne Fotos.
> 
> Auf Rügen hatte es mir auch dieses Jahr gefallen.
> 
> Warst Du schon im Jasmund Nationalpark? Also bei den Kreidefelsen? Absolut empfehlenswert! Aber bitte mit viel Vorsicht am Rand!


Danke für die Info! Kreidefelsen und die Gegend um Sassnitz steht auf jeden Fall auch noch auf der Agenda! 👍


----------



## gaggo (11. Oktober 2022)

Indianer Sommer und Trails haben wir hier auch......


----------



## MadBiker80 (11. Oktober 2022)

Sundowner am Rhein mit anschließendem Feierabendbierchen



…very British 🇬🇧




Cheers 🍻


----------



## msony (12. Oktober 2022)

Guten Tag
Einige Fotos de letzten Tage.




Einkaufen  und ueber de Autobahn zurueck.

















Gruss Markus


----------



## Fischland (12. Oktober 2022)

Jalapenos / Cola / Peperoni und ein Fahrradschlauch ?
Was kocht man daraus ?


----------



## fiveelements (12. Oktober 2022)

Eine superschöne Radtour mit sehr netter Begleitung wahrscheinlich.


----------



## MadBiker80 (12. Oktober 2022)

Fischland schrieb:


> Jalapenos / Cola / Peperoni und ein Fahrradschlauch ?
> Was kocht man daraus ?


Salsa ala Carte?!


----------



## NuckChorris (12. Oktober 2022)

Immer noch auf Rügen - wollte ich heute eigentlich zum Nationalpark Jasmund, um die Kreidefelsen anzuschauen.

Unterwegs habe ich allerdings kurzfristig die Pläne über den Haufen geworfen und bin zwischen Juliusruh und Glowe hängengeblieben.

Auf einem ca. 9km langen und 300m schmalen Waldstück zwischen Landstraße und Meer eröffnete sich ein kleines Trail-Mekka zwischen moosig fluffig, zapfig kernig und wurzelig ruppig. 

Das Gewirr aus Wegen und Trails ist leider auf Fotos nicht so gut einzufangen, es hätte aber eine unendliche Kombination an Routen gegeben.

Ich hätte mir ehrlicherweise ein paar breitere Schlappen, mehr als sieben Gänge und drei bis vier Kilo weniger Gewicht (auch am Rad) gewünscht, um es auf den Trails ein bisschen mehr krachen zu lassen - aber auch so war es ein Träumchen! 🥰





Auenland-Trails.




Felge Italiana con funghi!
















Das gute Optima-Geröhr! 😂








Weiter, weiter - immer weiter!




Happy trails,
Nuckchorris!


----------



## RidgeRunner89 (12. Oktober 2022)

Heute das gute Wetter auch noch für eine kleine Runde genutzt 😎 ab morgen soll es hier ja erst mal etwas schlechter werden.





dann kann ich mich etwas um mein kürzlich erworbenes Kona kümmern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MacB (12. Oktober 2022)

MadBiker80 schrieb:


> Cheers 🍻





msony schrieb:


> Gruss Markus


ich seh nur überall Bier   ich sollte mir Sorgen machen, vermutlich akut underhopfed 🍻


----------



## msony (13. Oktober 2022)

Fischland schrieb:


> Jalapenos / Cola / Peperoni und ein Fahrradschlauch ?
> Was kocht man daraus ?


Gulasch.


----------



## Maliaton (13. Oktober 2022)

RidgeRunner89 schrieb:


> Heute das gute Wetter auch noch für eine kleine Runde genutzt 😎 ab morgen soll es hier ja erst mal etwas schlechter werden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1567443
> dann kann ich mich etwas um mein kürzlich erworbenes Kona kümmern...


Das Steuerrohr ist ja fast so lang wie die Gabel. Selten einen so großen Rahmen gesehen!


----------



## RidgeRunner89 (13. Oktober 2022)

Mit 195 und langen Beinen passt auch ein 57er Rahmen 😁


----------



## Maliaton (14. Oktober 2022)

Mal wieder mit dem Monster im Zeitzer Forst unterwegs gewesen. Diesmal hatte ich auch die Klamotten (zum Teil) klassisch gewählt.

















Ich wünsche schon mal ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (14. Oktober 2022)

Ich komm zur Zeit nur zu semiklassischen Rennrädern 



​


----------



## msony (15. Oktober 2022)

Hallo









Der Herbst ist doch die schoenste Jahreszeit.
Gruss Markus


----------



## Johann83 (16. Oktober 2022)

Hallo. 
Sehr schönes Wetter ist bei uns heute. War mit meinem Giant Granite unterwegs.


----------



## DrmZ (16. Oktober 2022)

Viel Sonne aber auch viel Wind heute.
Und in den Wäldern viele Plizsammler.









Ca. 15km vor dem Ziel zogen noch ein paar dicke schwarze Wolken auf.
Sind aber zum Glück vorbei gezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidgeRunner89 (16. Oktober 2022)

Heute das Wetter auch noch mal genutzt 😎
Das Sausalito wieder von Gepäckträger und Schutzblechen befreit 😁


----------



## Nightstorm95 (16. Oktober 2022)

Anfänglich leider ohne Sonne ...










Die kam später ...









War mit 2" Zoll unterwegs ...





Ne' gute Zeit, Max
___________________________________________________________________
_"Bei der Begegnung Spinne - Fliege gibt es keinen Kompromiss!"_


----------



## MadBiker80 (16. Oktober 2022)

Hi Freaks, mit dem 'Comp 2000 High Tech Pro' ging es in die alte Heimat. Was 1991 klang wie ein großartiges Zukunftsverprechen wurde heute ein ausgiebiger und auch ergiebiger Ausflug in die Vergangenheit. 

Ins früheren Revier der 'Mad Bikers Forsbach' - zum Kastanien sammeln.




Am 'Schmitze-Büdche' in Köln Rath gings in den Königsforst. Hier ist seit eh und je ein Treffpunkt für Radsportler.




Vorbei an der alten Wassertretstelle,




 ins bergige...



...Bergische Land.



An einer rostigen Mühle vorbei,



kam oben in Stöcken endlich die Sonne raus.




In Eigen dann Downhill nach Hoffnungsthal - Beinahe gestürzt, da mit der rechten Hand vom Lenker abgerutscht.



...anschließend erstmal fleißig Kastanien gesammelt.




Und am frühen Abend zurück über den Rhein 



...nach Hause.




Allen Forensikern einen schönen Restsonntag wünscht euer Mad Biker


----------



## fietskrokodil (17. Oktober 2022)

Bei frühlingshaften 23 Grad eine lange Mittagspause ...


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (17. Oktober 2022)

Im Herbst muss die Farbe knallen und bei 23°C hält mich auch keiner in den vier Wänden.


----------



## NuckChorris (17. Oktober 2022)

Heute nochmal mit dem „Postfahrrad“ am Meer entlang. Goldener Herbst! 🥰









Windflüchter an der Steilküste.




Den Blick nach Schweden gerichtet.




Happy trails,
Nuckchorris!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuelschafer (17. Oktober 2022)

Tolle Bilder, 
Gruß der Radwander


----------



## KUBIKUS (17. Oktober 2022)

Auch hier war ein sonniger Tag und der Herbst zeigt sich bisher von seiner schönsten Seite. 

Unterwegs in meiner Nähe: Großer Kornberg im nördlichen Fichtelgebirge, Ruine Hirschstein und Wackelstein. Es war stellenweise recht matschig und rutschig und damit um so mehr Spaß auf den Trails. 
































Schöne Herbstzeit @ All


----------



## msony (19. Oktober 2022)

Moin
Der Herbst ein Traum.













Gruss Markus


----------



## Stahlbetrieb (19. Oktober 2022)

Problem: Altweibersommer ist wunderschön, aber man muss arbeiten.
Lösung : Simulieren einer Krankheit und vorzeitiger Feierabend um heimlich eine Radtour zu machen.
Bewertung: Muss so sein.

Schöne Tour in und um Mainz auf der Alles dabei war : Feld,Stadt,Tier,Natur.


----------



## msony (20. Oktober 2022)

Hallo
Seit langer Zeit mal wieder auf der heimischen Halde.

















Gruss Markus


----------



## joglo (20. Oktober 2022)

Erste Tour mit der buckligen Neuerwerbung (übrigens nach einem Hinweis im berühmt berüchtigten "Sucht das nicht wer..."-Thread).

Gut jetzt auch ein Bike passend zu den schönen Farben des Herbst zu haben 😊


----------



## aal (20. Oktober 2022)




----------



## DrmZ (22. Oktober 2022)

Mittags als ich losgefahren bin kam der Nebel gerade runter und die Straßen waren teiweise noch feucht.
Nach knapp 10km dann auch noch ne Reifenpanne.




Geht ja gut los.
Aber siehe da, die Sonne kommt raus und der Nachmittag einfach traumhaft!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (22. Oktober 2022)

Bei mir ging es heute mal mit dem Winterpokalklassiker um die Talsperre Eibenstock, quasi Probefahrt.





















Wer mal in der Nähe ist und Bock drauf hat, einfach melden.

Grüße Franky​


----------



## DrmZ (23. Oktober 2022)

Heute hats die Sonne nicht richtig durch den Hochnebel geschafft.
Waren aber trotzdem nochmal angenehme Temperaturen und die Ostsee fast spiegelglatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steff2250 (23. Oktober 2022)

... es ist herbstig 










.. heut ne kleine Park und City-Runde .....


Schöne Woche Euch


----------



## Diesy (24. Oktober 2022)

...weit bin ich heute nicht gekommen, beim ersten Anstieg ein knacks im Blätterwald!


----------



## Tomek2020 (24. Oktober 2022)

Sowas versaut einem die Tour gründlich. Hoffentlich konntest Du es vor Ort fixen? Oder warst noch nicht weit weg von der Boxengasse....


----------



## Diesy (24. Oktober 2022)

Tomek2020 schrieb:


> Sowas versaut einem die Tour gründlich. Hoffentlich konntest Du es vor Ort fixen? Oder warst noch nicht weit weg von der Boxengasse....


...es ging zum Glück nur noch bergab!
Ein nette Spaziergänger mit Hund hat mir noch mit einer Hundetütte für die fettige Kette ausgeholfen. So ist die Radlklamotte sauber geblieben.


----------



## Fischland (24. Oktober 2022)

Diesy schrieb:


> Hundehütte


....hoffe doch nicht.
Aber so ein Kotbeutel  kann schon helfen.


----------



## Diesy (24. Oktober 2022)

Fischland schrieb:


> ....hoffe doch nicht.
> Aber so ein Kotbeutel  kann schon helfen.


Die Hundehütte wäre auch deutlich zu groß gewesen! 
Handy-Tippfehler gesponsert bei T9🧐


----------



## ossi1968 (25. Oktober 2022)

Aflenzer Bürgeralm!


----------



## oppaunke (25. Oktober 2022)

Ich war am Samstag bei allerfeinstem Wetter mit dem Quantum im Wesertal unterwegs...













Gruß,
Oppa


----------



## Nightstorm95 (27. Oktober 2022)

Raus aus dem Verlies & aufgesattelt ...





denn der Oktober geht ins Finale ...









Unterwegs m. 90ziger Team Storck (ganz frühes!) ...





aufgebaut mit 'ner Menge M732 ...





Grüße, Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fossi667 (29. Oktober 2022)




----------



## Ianus (29. Oktober 2022)

Das Wetter heute war genial... warm, sonnig, entspannend.....


----------



## RidgeRunner89 (30. Oktober 2022)

Für ende Oktober wirklich keine normalen Temperaturen 😯
Aber über die Blätter zu fahren macht Spaß 😎













Einen schönen Sonntag 🙂


----------



## Ketterechts (30. Oktober 2022)

Lange war mein Zaskar das Hängerrad - erst Tout Terrain , dann Weehoo . Damals mit Gustav M und Race Line D für maximale Verzögerung. 
Nun sind die Anhänger verkauft und mir ist ein hübscher , passender Laufradsatz zugelaufen .
Kurzerhand umgebaut und die Neon Bremsanlage gegen eine in unschuldigen Weiß getauscht. 
Und ab damit in den Herbstwald 



















Wenn sie mal verbaut sind , sind die Maguras einfach ein Traum.


----------



## michl4k (30. Oktober 2022)

Bestes Wetter heute auch im westlichen Mittelfranken. Ein erfolgreicher Tag für Fahrer und "Team".


----------



## DrmZ (31. Oktober 2022)

Gestern war bei uns auch nochmal schön warm und sonnig. 🥱













Heute dann endlich mal vernünftiges Herbstwetter: diesig und nasskalt. 🤟👻🎃


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (31. Oktober 2022)

Anfangs schien noch die Sonne, doch dann zog es langsam zu ...





Kleine Test- und Fotorunde mit dem Kuwahara Hi-Pacer. Läuft ganz gut .

Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Nightstorm95 (31. Oktober 2022)

Gestern, bevor der Besuch klingelte - noch ne' paar Umdrehungen ...





Exakt auf dieser Höhe ...





den Blick nach rechts gewendet ...





... leichter Wellengang auf dem Mittellandkanal.

Klaro ...





die Flügel einer Windmühle.

Im od. gegen Uhrzeigersinn - wie drehen denn nun die Flügel der Mühlen ?
Die ehem. Bockwindmühle gar nicht mehr ...





Ihr Name: Buchholzer Windmühle

Erstmalig 1612 erwähnt; 1757 niedergebrannt.
1868 Errichtung einer Hölländermühle mit Teilen der o.a. Mühle.
1931 Mühlenbetrieb eingestellt; die Mühle verfiel.
Restaurierungen folgten; u.a. mit einer Schieferhaube.
1971 genutzt durch die Gastronomie - lecker Spargel gab's dort.
2005 schloß das Restaurant.
2008 dann als Wohnung eingerichtet; ein Weinberg wurde neu angepflanzt.
2009 zogen die ersten Mieter ein u. noch heute bewohnt.

Diese Mühle drehte ehemals rechts; die Flügel haben auch wieder das ursprüngliche Maß von 10,50m.

Ende Okt. u. total normal - mehr und mehr verlieren die "Boten der Bäume" ihre Farbenpracht ...





Gruß, Max


----------



## Ketterechts (1. November 2022)

Nochmal raus bevor es Kaffee und frische Waffeln gibt


----------



## RidgeRunner89 (1. November 2022)

Das Kona schnell fertig gemacht, Sattelstütze und Riser Lenker, und dann eine kleine Ausfahrt gemacht 😎


----------



## red_hook (1. November 2022)

Sagenhaft schön, der 1. Nov.!!
Trotz böigem Wind ewas über 100 km  geschafft


----------



## Radiance (1. November 2022)

Traumwetter lockt einen auf den Hobel und gelochte Kettenblätter werfen schöne Schatten….


----------



## Nightstorm95 (3. November 2022)

Heute erneut mit Team Storck raus ...





bei dem überwiegend schönen Wetter ...





Charlie saß auch noch im Garten ...









Ca. 10,8kg liegen da im Laub ...





sicherlich kein Leichtgewicht - mir aber total egal.

Gruß, Max


----------



## fresh_ozelot (3. November 2022)

Hier scheinen ja auch einige Hobbyfotografen unterwegs zu sein. Wirklich riuchtig schöne Fotos dabei!

Bei den Leuten die nicht mit Handy fotografieren würde mich mal interessieren, mit welchen Kameras/Objektiven ihr unterwegs seid. Leider scheinen die Metadaten beim Uplaod hier verloren zu gehen.


----------



## Fredson85 (4. November 2022)

fresh_ozelot schrieb:


> Hier scheinen ja auch einige Hobbyfotografen unterwegs zu sein. Wirklich riuchtig schöne Fotos dabei!
> 
> Bei den Leuten die nicht mit Handy fotografieren würde mich mal interessieren, mit welchen Kameras/Objektiven ihr unterwegs seid. Leider scheinen die Metadaten beim Uplaod hier verloren zu gehen.


Sony Alpha 6000 mit 50mm/f1.8


----------



## fiveelements (4. November 2022)

Fredson85 schrieb:


> Sony Alpha 6000 mit 50mm/f1.8


Das Objektiv isses hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidgeRunner89 (5. November 2022)

Nochmal eine kleine Runde mit dem Kona gedreht 😎 heute aber deutlich kühler und bewölkt.


----------



## Ketterechts (5. November 2022)

RidgeRunner89 schrieb:


> Nochmal eine kleine Runde mit dem Kona gedreht 😎 heute aber deutlich kühler und bewölkt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1580522
> 
> ...


Schönes Rad , aber der Sattelstützenauszug deutet darauf hin,  daß es Dir etwas zu klein ist , oder täuscht das ?


----------



## RidgeRunner89 (5. November 2022)

Ja, für meine größe findet man leider nicht so viele Räder, besonders nicht wenn's günstig und in der Nähe sein soll 😉
Ist eine 400er Stütze. Mit dem Riser Lenker fährt es sich für mich sehr gut.
Wenn du eins ne Nummer größer zu tauschen hast 😁


----------



## fiveelements (5. November 2022)

Bei mir siehts ähnlich aus, obwohl eine Nummer größer:


----------



## Ketterechts (6. November 2022)

RidgeRunner89 schrieb:


> Ja, für meine größe findet man leider nicht so viele Räder, besonders nicht wenn's günstig und in der Nähe sein soll 😉
> Ist eine 400er Stütze. Mit dem Riser Lenker fährt es sich für mich sehr gut.
> Wenn du eins ne Nummer größer zu tauschen hast 😁


Ne , bin viel zu klein


----------



## Ketterechts (6. November 2022)

Sonne am Sonntag = Klassiker an die frische Luft  ( und die war tatsächlich ziemlich frisch )


----------



## Steff2250 (6. November 2022)

Mit der Sonne hatte ich heut auch Glück .....
.. City und Park-Runde ...

... ein Manta is mir nicht über den Weg gefahren .. dafür ....

.. und ab in den Park ...






Schöne Woche Euch


----------



## Maliaton (6. November 2022)

Auch in Thüringen war das Wetter heute ganz wunderbar.


----------



## robsen007 (6. November 2022)

😀


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (6. November 2022)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Sonne am Sonntag = Klassiker an die frische Luft  ( und die war tatsächlich ziemlich frisch )
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1581233
> Anhang anzeigen 1581234
> ...


Schön das Teil mal wieder zu sehen. 👍


----------



## fiveelements (6. November 2022)

robsen007 schrieb:


> Heute hatten wir im Allgäu auch schönstes Wetter 😀
> Anhang anzeigen 1581327


Das Rad ist aber ganz ordentlich Retro....


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (7. November 2022)

Gestern ging's bei wirklich novemberlichen Themperaturen nochmal auf den Kamm an die Grenze zu den tschechischen Freunden.





Mit dem Hercules, am Kranichsee bei Carlsfeld:

















Grüße Franky​


----------



## NuckChorris (7. November 2022)

Kurze Mittagsrunde durch die renaturierte Geraaue hier um die Ecke. Ist echt schön geworden!









Grüße,
Nuckchorris!


----------



## fietskrokodil (11. November 2022)

Dienstagmorgen Warum ich gerne mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahre ...


----------



## Tomek2020 (11. November 2022)

Besteht nur das Risiko, nie bei der Arbeit anzukommen....Boah, ich beneide dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joglo (11. November 2022)

Dienstag früh war ich auch unterwegs.
War herrlich






nur aber dann in der Tat schön wieder anzukommen weil verglichen mit den Temparaturen gerade tagsüber es doch in der Früh recht zapfig kalt ist.

Ich hatte da wirklich nach ein paar Minuten angehalten um zu checken ob das noch Morgenreif oder schon Frost ❄️ ist.

Auf dem tollen Bild von @fietskrokodil sieht es auch so aus als müsste man schon noch ne Stunde fahren bis die ersten wärmenden Sonnenstrahlen☀️ auftauchen.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (11. November 2022)

Bei mir ist das früh eher so .....





Grüße Franky​


----------



## Ketterechts (11. November 2022)

fietskrokodil schrieb:


> Dienstagmorgen Warum ich gerne mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahre ...
> Anhang anzeigen 1583877


Ich bin da bissl früher unterwegs 






Diese Woche Vollmond und die Täler voll Nebel - bin aber ganz unklassisch mit dem E-Bike unterwegs


----------



## Tomek2020 (11. November 2022)

Trotzdem mördergeiles Licht. War bestimmt lecker frisch??


----------



## Ketterechts (11. November 2022)

Tomek2020 schrieb:


> Trotzdem mördergeiles Licht. War bestimmt lecker frisch??


5° Grad - aber gegen Kälte kann man sich ja gut schützen .


----------



## DrmZ (12. November 2022)

Tagsüber wird es hier auch immer frischer. Aber wenn die Sonne draußen ist, ist es immernoch sehr angenehm. Und auch noch relativ windstill.
Heute mal wieder ne Tour mit nem Kumpel in Richtung Schwerin, um den Lankower See und am Ostdorfer See, Ziegelsee und Schweriner Aussensee entlang zurück nach Wismar. 
Knapp 90km und ca. 4,5h unterwegs 😁


----------



## Ketterechts (13. November 2022)

Da macht der SONNtag seinem Namen mal wieder alle Ehre


----------



## flott.weg (13. November 2022)

Es war herrlich. Allerdings heute mit dem Carbon-Graveler unterwegs....


----------



## msony (13. November 2022)

Hallo
Unterwegs im Pott,teils mit modernen Raedern.









Tetraeder Bottrop












Gruss Markus


----------



## Tomek2020 (14. November 2022)

Hey Mann, dann warst Du bei mir um die Ecke. Nordstern und Prosper lohnt immer, viel grün drumherum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (14. November 2022)

Tomek2020 schrieb:


> Hey Mann, dann warst Du bei mir um die Ecke. Nordstern und Prosper lohnt immer, viel grün drumherum.


ja schoene Radwege dort,leider zum Teil unuebersichtlich beschildert.


----------



## Tomek2020 (14. November 2022)

Absolut, aber dadurch entdeckt man immer wieder mal was Neues.


----------



## Lorenzini (14. November 2022)

Grüße aus Frankfurt


----------



## gaggo (14. November 2022)

und ebenfalls aus Oberbayern 🙂





Wahrscheinlich letzten Tag im Jahr kurz gefahren........ 🚵


----------



## msony (15. November 2022)

Hallo
Morgenrunde auf der heimischen Halde.


















Gruss Markus


----------



## Tomek2020 (15. November 2022)

Die Himmelstreppe?


----------



## msony (15. November 2022)

Tomek2020 schrieb:


> Die Himmelstreppe?


Jupp
Da wohne ich


----------



## msony (15. November 2022)

...und noch eine Runde mit Titan geshafft,Wetter ist ja echt top heute.

















Gruss
Markus


----------



## Nightstorm95 (15. November 2022)

Er wird auch als "fliegender Edelstein" bezeichnet u. ich weiß, an welchem Tümpel bei Hannover er sein Unwesen treibt!

Er ist tagaktiv - liege seit Tagen auf der Lauer ... bis jetzt leider vergebens.
Bin aber sehr zuversichtlich - krieg' ihn noch richtig vor die Optik ...





Zu diesem Prachtkerl geht's bei herrlichem Novemberwetter mit dem Radl ...





ciao, Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (15. November 2022)

Nightstorm95 schrieb:


> Er wird auch als "fliegender Edelstein" bezeichnet u. ich weiß, an welchem Tümpel bei Hannover er sein Unwesen treibt!
> 
> Er ist tagaktiv - liege seit Tagen auf der Lauer ... bis jetzt leider vergebens.
> Bin aber sehr zuversichtlich - krieg' ihn noch richtig vor die Optik ...
> ...


nicht dass der Vogel sich dem Rad in Paarungsabsicht nähert, oder gar als Rivalen ansieht und attackiert .
Viel Erfolg bei der Fotosafari wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## joglo (16. November 2022)




----------



## maggus75 (19. November 2022)

Nachdem ich auf Skinwalls gewechselt bin, habe ich das Avalanche mal etwas weiter ausgeführt. Der VeeTire fährt sich echt gut. Bei normalen Touren ist der Panaracer im Vergleich zu grobstollig.

Ist schon Anfang der Woche gewesen, da hat das Wetter noch gepasst. Seit heute liegt Schnee - daher aktuell nix mehr mit Klassik MTB.


----------



## KUBIKUS (19. November 2022)

Bei uns gibt es den ersten Schnee in diesem Winter, also nichts wie los auf eine kleine Radtour… 













Bei Schnee mit Matsch wird ein Klassiker geschont, also dieses Mal mit einem aktuelleren 26“ MTB aus 2013. Verzeiht mir bitte, weil es nicht ganz passt.

Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. November 2022)

Ich hab für Mistwetter und gesalzene Straßen extra einen gerockten Klassiker mit den ganzen verlebten Teilen aufgebaut.
Und mit dem ging's heute um die Talsperre Eibenstock.





Blick in Richtung Auersberg:





Und der Blick über die Talsperre von der Viechzig aus:





Grüße aus dem Erzgebirge
Franky​


----------



## maggus75 (19. November 2022)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Bei Schnee mit Matsch wird ein Klassiker geschont,





SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Ich hab für Mistwetter und gesalzene Straßen extra einen gerockten Klassiker mit den ganzen verlebten Teilen aufgebaut.



Im Winter und generell bei Mistwetter fahre ich mit nem starren 29er. Keine Federgabel und 1x11 Schaltung, die guten Avid BB7 mechanischen Scheibenbremsen. Robuste Technik, es kann nicht viel kaputt gehen. Den LRS hab ich mit 35mm Maulweite gebaut, dadurch kann man trotz 100kg sehr wenig Luftdruck fahren, ohne das es in Kurven instabil wird. Bei klassischen Felgen muss ich mit viel viel mehr Bar fahren und die kleineren Durchmesser schlucken auch generell weniger. Da sind dann bei der Dämpfung, grade im Winter mit gefrorenen Böden usw., wirklich Welten zwischen alt und neu vom Fahrkomfort. Irgendwann kommt das ganze noch an nen Stahlrahmen, dann wärs die perfekte Symbiose. Wollte schon oft was altes mit gerockten Teilen bauen, aber das wäre alles ne Verschlechterung.


30km weiter von @KUBIKUS bei gemütlichen bis zu -4° ne 21km Runde gedreht.
Man entschuldige auch hier das moderne Gefährt (starr und Skinwall gibts ja zumindest)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. November 2022)

Den starren 29er gibt's im Sommer 









Salz killt aber jedes Bike im Zeitraffer, deshalb Wintergurke.​


----------



## Huelse (20. November 2022)

Letzte Woche am Klinovec.


----------



## DrmZ (26. November 2022)

Nass, kalt, neblig - trotzdem geil!


----------



## RidgeRunner89 (27. November 2022)

Gestern auch noch schnell eine Runde gedreht 😎
Sonne kam immer mal wieder durch.







Mein Reifenprofil war nicht überall für den Untergrund geeignet 🤷🏻‍♂️



Aber es gab auch trockenere Wege 😀



Einen schönen Advent 🕯️


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (27. November 2022)

Vorgestern zeigte sich das Wetter hier im Zonenrandgebiet auch mal wieder von seiner besten Seite. Die beiden verbliebenen Klassiker waren leider nicht einsatzbereit, also fuhr ich mit dem Riesenrad zum Riesenrad!


----------



## Steff2250 (27. November 2022)

Sonne hatt ich auf meiner See-Runde auch ....



Schöne Woche Euch


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (27. November 2022)

Bei mir ging's heute mal wieder nach Schöneck.

Vorbei an der Talsperre Muldenberg:





Hoch zum Plateau beim Sporthotel:





Und wieder heim:





Grüße Franky ​


----------



## useless (27. November 2022)

Heute am grauen kalten ersten Advent habe ich mir zur Aufgabe gemacht etwas Farbe in die Wakenitzer Niederungen zu bringen. Keine leichte Aufgabe bei der Weitläufigkeit.....


















Herrlich die absolute Ruhe und weit und breit kein Mensch. Nach gut zwei Stunden war auch gut.


----------



## KUBIKUS (27. November 2022)

Bei mir am Hausberg waren nur wenige Menschen anzutreffen, dabei war es im Wald so schön...


----------



## msony (27. November 2022)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Bei mir am Hausberg waren nur wenige Menschen anzutreffen, dabei war es im Wald so schön...
> Anhang anzeigen 1592998Anhang anzeigen 1592999
> Anhang anzeigen 1593001Anhang anzeigen 1593004Anhang anzeigen 1593005Anhang anzeigen 1593006Anhang anzeigen 1593008
> Anhang anzeigen 1593009


tolle Stimmung !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KUBIKUS (27. November 2022)

msony schrieb:


> tolle Stimmung !


Jaaa! Ich wollte gar nicht nach Hause aber irgendwann waren die Hände fast erfroren.


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (28. November 2022)

msony schrieb:


> tolle Stimmung !


Wieso, war doch niemand da!?


----------



## Thomas Sommer (2. Dezember 2022)

Bj. 96 ist ja noch Classik...
Direkt schön war das Wetter heute nachmittag nicht - aber immerhin trocken.


----------



## Tomek2020 (2. Dezember 2022)

Wer hat denn mitten in den wunderbaren Wald nen Zaun gestellt??


----------



## wtb_rider (2. Dezember 2022)

Bundeswehr?


----------



## Thomas Sommer (2. Dezember 2022)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> Bundeswehr?


Genau
Und auch wenn sie jetzt nicht mehr da ist, der Zaun steht immer noch.


----------



## Prinz72 (3. Dezember 2022)

Heute kleine Schneetour im Taunus gedreht, aktuell mit nem günstigen Winter-LR-Satz, schwarze Felgen passen aber auch ganz gut…


----------



## Horst Link (4. Dezember 2022)

Das Wetter ist soooo schlecht, als dass es sich hervorragend zum Testen eignet. Nachdem die ersten Serienkurbeln fertig sind, also ab in den Dreck damit.

Heute das erste Mal mit 165mm langen Kurbeln gefahren. Den Meinungen einiger Leute nach, ja das nächste große Ding. Für meinen Einsatzzweck (XC und halbwegs lange Beene) keine Option. Mag für Enduristen und E-Biker aber besser passen  🤷‍♂️


----------



## manuelschafer (4. Dezember 2022)

Hiii,
ist die 165er Version nur zwangsläufig für 1fach ausgelegt ?
halte minus -5mm für olfschoolige hoch bauende Pedale schon sinnvoll, aber da müsste man dann bei Anstrengung & zunehmenden Anstiegs vorne bei 1fach auch hinten ggf eine leicht modernere 8/9 fach Kassette zu Rate ziehen  - puh hoffe das macht doch Sinn mit so  einer super schönen
#neo-retro Kurbel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (5. Dezember 2022)

Wahl der Kurbellänge, Kassette, Spider oder Direct Mount: Its up to you. Anything goes 👍


----------



## Tomek2020 (5. Dezember 2022)

Ein Test unter sehr realen Bedingungen. Absolut geiles Teil.


----------



## hemorider (6. Dezember 2022)

Bevor du die Kurbel dem Wertstoffkreislauf zuführst würde ich Interesse anmelden


----------



## Thomas Sommer (9. Dezember 2022)

Gleiches Wetter und gleicher Wald wie letzte Woche


----------



## msony (9. Dezember 2022)

Hallo
Habe auch noch ein , zwei Fotos der letzten Tage.





















Gruss
Markus


----------



## Bensemer (12. Dezember 2022)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> Bundeswehr?


Ich bin innerhalb vom Zaun.




Seit 5 Wochen nur Schnee, Schnee und Schnee.
Heute Nacht kam wieder 15cm Nachschub.



Langsam reicht es. Ich bin froh wenn ich nächste Woche wieder in Deutschland bin.  Die erste Tour geht zum Opa auf den Friedhof, er verstarb während diesem Einsatz 😢


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (14. Dezember 2022)

Hallo
Eine Runde ueber die Felder,kalt aber superschoen.













Gruss
Markus


----------



## Thomas Sommer (15. Dezember 2022)

Sunn XCHOX - bei dem gefrorenem Boden ist ein Fully mal wieder ganz angenehm.


----------



## msony (16. Dezember 2022)

Hallo
Wieder alles schoen weiss draussen,das Licht und diese Ruhe herrlich.















Gruss
Markus


----------



## Tomek2020 (16. Dezember 2022)

Wo bist Du da??


----------



## msony (16. Dezember 2022)

Tomek2020 schrieb:


> Wo bist Du da??


In Wattenscheid/NRW.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (16. Dezember 2022)

Erstaunlich, daß es so klar ist. Hier war heute diesig, fast schon Nebel...


----------



## msony (17. Dezember 2022)

Thomas Sommer schrieb:


> Erstaunlich, daß es so klar ist. Hier war heute diesig, fast schon Nebel...


wo?
Wir hatte zu Abend auch völlig Nebel hier.


----------



## Diesy (17. Dezember 2022)

Ein kurzer Ritt durch die Gemeinde mit Umweg zum See, Traumwetter bei -4Grad!


----------



## msony (17. Dezember 2022)

Hallo
Nochmal Puderzucker,leider soll es Morgen Regen geben.








[/url)

[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2694270]
	


Gruss
Markus


----------



## RidgeRunner89 (17. Dezember 2022)

Bei dem Wetter musste ich auch einfach eine Runde raus 😎
So um die -4° nicht viel Schnee, aber nachts ordentlich Feuchtigkeit gefroren.
Hätte meine Füsse noch besser einpacken sollen, dann hätte ich noch etwas länger fahren können 😉





Unser seit mehr als 10 Jahren immer zur Jahreszeit geschmückter Baum 😀
























Gruß Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas Sommer (17. Dezember 2022)

msony schrieb:


> wo?
> Wir hatte zu Abend auch völlig Nebel hier.


Ja hier, in Schermbeck ;-)


----------



## msony (17. Dezember 2022)

Thomas Sommer schrieb:


> Ja hier, in Schermbeck ;-)


Auch eine sehr schoene  Gegend.


----------



## Prinz72 (18. Dezember 2022)

Heute Wintertour im Taunus, diesmal mit dem Youngtimer, da mein Spikereifen-LR nur Scheibenbremsen hat…kalt war es auch -7 Grad. Bei meiner zweistündigen Tour kam mir genau ein MTBiker entgegen. Und das Sonntags im Taunus bei dem Wetter! Anscheinend sind die MTBiker aus Frankfurt alle keine Kälte gewöhnt und fahren dann nicht…oder die Akkus der E-Bikes schwächeln bei der Kälte😂


----------



## BikingDevil (18. Dezember 2022)

On Tour


----------



## Tomek2020 (18. Dezember 2022)

Feines Rad.


----------



## BikingDevil (18. Dezember 2022)

Tomek2020 schrieb:


> Feines Rad.


Thx


----------



## Ketterechts (18. Dezember 2022)

Zweite Nacht mit -12° - daher erst gegen 12Uhr gestartet - da waren es nur noch -4° .

Und wer fühlt sich bei diesen Temperaturen besonders wohl ? Na klar , der Schneemensch 

















Auch schön - Absperrband nur von einer Seite des Weges - also ab durch die Mitte


----------



## Ketterechts (19. Dezember 2022)

Heute Morgen bei gefrierendem Regen lieber den Feldweg für die Abfahrt ins Tal genutzt 





Und ins 3.Tal den kleinen Fußweg 




Auf Schnee war es sehr gut zu Fahren- Straße eher naja


----------



## Ketterechts (19. Dezember 2022)

Tja

Und da meine neue Laser den Geist aufgegeben hat , habe ich früher Schluss gemacht und bin mit etwas Umweg heimgeradelt  - non Classik Content


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (20. Dezember 2022)

Guten Morgen
Kein Puderzucker mehr nur noch Regen und Matsch.









						2B1684BE-5949-4A00-B5CC-81ACC72A8E87
					

Foto: 2B1684BE-5949-4A00-B5CC-81ACC72A8E87 - 2018




					fotos.mtb-news.de
				





















Gruss
Mrkus


----------



## Tomek2020 (20. Dezember 2022)

Der Nordsternpark ist auch bei Regen schön.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (23. Dezember 2022)

Der Dämmerwald auch


----------



## useless (23. Dezember 2022)

Heute, am Tag vor Weihnachten, hatte ich schon gegen Mittag alle Besorgungen gemacht um über die Feiertage zu kommen. Sprich genügend harten Alkohol gestockt   🤪
Also mal unter der Woche rauf auf's Rad.
Über die Altstadtinsel ging es nicht. Ausnahmezustand wegen Weihnachtsmarkt. Also aussen rum



Sogar die Sonne kam etwas raus 



Das Burgtor und dahinter der alte Hafen



Die Runde die wir bei den Klassikertagen gerollt sind. Dann ging es in den Wald 



Ehemaliger innerdeutsche Grenzstreifen 


Jetzt bei diffusem Licht ganz schön. Vor 40 Jahren haben sie hier auf Leute geschossen



Dann durch das Lauer Holz zurück 



Jetzt kann auch Weihnachten kommen. 🧑‍🎄


----------



## yo_felix (24. Dezember 2022)

Grüße von der Weihnachtsrunde und ein Frohes Fest euch allen!


----------



## Tomek2020 (24. Dezember 2022)

So muss das...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (24. Dezember 2022)

Heiligabendausfahrt - und obwohl die Wetter App erst Regen gegen Abend 20Uhr vorhergesagt hat , hat es gleich am Anfang (14Uhr) und am Ende (16Uhr) ausgiebig vor sich hingeregnet. Ein Glück hat das Raleigh Schutzbleche .




Ich finde es immer wieder beeindruckend wo früher überall Landwirtschaft betrieben wurde und unter welchem Aufwand - riesige Steinrasseln und überall Steinmauern - seit Jahrzehnten am verwildern



Denen hat das Wetter vor ner Woche bestimmt besser gefallen



Links noch schön , rechts schon wieder Regen - ich musste natürlich rechts abbiegen



Kurz vor der letzten Abfahrt - da war ich noch trocken



Allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und geruhsame Feiertage


----------



## Ketterechts (27. Dezember 2022)

Ich wollte ja eigentlich mal endlich unter 20 Räder kommen,  aber irgendwie nimmt das hier gerade wieder Ausmaße an 🤪 

Neuestes Pferdchen : 96er RM Blizzard 

Gestern fertig gestellt und Heute bissl über die Feldwege gecruist. 











Ach diese Kanadier fahren sich einfach traumhaft 🥰


----------



## Glimmerman (27. Dezember 2022)

Da hast du aber feine Teilchen dran am Rocky  @Ketterechts. Schönes Rädchen!


----------



## Horst Link (27. Dezember 2022)

Heute Jena Umrundung und erste Bewährungsprobe für Mensch und Technik für das sportliche Großereignis im kommenden Jahr. Es war hart und dreckig. Aber hey: Live begins where comfort zone ends!


----------



## Ketterechts (27. Dezember 2022)

Glimmerman schrieb:


> Da hast du aber feine Teilchen dran am Rocky  @Ketterechts. Schönes Rädchen!


Danke schön .
Das meiste ist ja original,  also Kurbel , Bremsen , Gabel , Steuersatz und Laufradsatz. Alles was mit der Zeit durch die Vorbesitzerin modernisiert wurde oder mir vom original Aufbau nicht gefiel,  wurde durch wertige Bestandssachen ersetzt . Stütze bissl zu alt , Vorbau etwas zu neu und die Grip Shift mussten Triggern weichen . Flatbar durch Race Face Air Alloy Riser ersetzt , Flite drauf - passt halt immer , auch zum Hintern . Die originalen Reifen waren einseitig geschwärzt 😵 und fahren will ich so alte Reifen eh nicht . Also Panaracer Smoke und Dart drauf - fertig .


----------



## Thomas Sommer (29. Dezember 2022)

Direkt schön war das Wetter wieder nicht. Immerhin von oben fast trocken.
Holländische CTF


----------



## asco1 (30. Dezember 2022)

Naja "schönes Wetter" ist relativ. Immerhin war es trocken.
Aus Zeitmangel blieb es leider bei ner kurzen Stadtrunde mit Endpunkt Dialyse - aber immerhin saß ich auf dem Bock und der macht immernoch 'ne Menge Spaß.  Wendig, schnell, knackig - ich mag das.


----------



## wtb_rider (30. Dezember 2022)

Kleine Runde in doch recht anständigem Wetter.


----------



## Prinz72 (30. Dezember 2022)

Vorletzte Ausfahrt für dieses Jahr, keine halbe Stunde, nachdem ich zuhause war, fing es an zu regnen!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (30. Dezember 2022)

Heute nochmal ein bisschen Klassiker 





Grüße Franky​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prinz72 (31. Dezember 2022)

Bei 15 Grad und etwas Sonne habe ich dann doch noch eine finale Silvester-Runde gedreht…


Stollenreifen meets Stollenreifen😀


----------



## Grails (31. Dezember 2022)

Heute hab ich auch nochmal das schönes Wetter für ein paar Fotos der Classicrunde genutzt.


----------



## ArSt (31. Dezember 2022)

Ich hab' zum Jahresabschluss amoi gschaut, ab was für einer Höhe der Schnee der letzten Wochen noch liegt.
Auf 950m über Null ist alles trocken:




Also weiter rauf, obwohl ich ja eigentlich schon auf "Winterschlaf" geschaltet hatte:




Bei 1150 dann die ersten, oder besser letzten Flecken:



Reicht. 
Also wieder runter:..




Herrlich Weitsicht heute, im Hintergrund der Starnberger See:




Liebe Grüße an alle Klassiker und speziell an die Lübeck Freunde! 
Guten Rutsch wünscht der
Armin.


----------



## Ketterechts (31. Dezember 2022)

Jahresabschluss auch bei mir








20° - das hat schon was von Frühling









Musste das jetzt wirklich sein



Deshalb immer mit Rucksack und Notfall Tool unterwegs - nur Wasser und Seife fehlen









20° - da sind kurze Hosen und Kurzarmtrikot Pflicht - ganz im Gegensatz zu den eingemummten E-Bikern 🥶




Und dann nochmal die Farben vom Rad am Abendhimmel


----------



## yo_felix (1. Januar 2023)

Midnight run






Frohes Neues euch allen, auf ein gutes 2023!


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (1. Januar 2023)

Mittlerweile Tradition. Erste Fahrt am ersten Tag des Jahres. 60km und ein unangenehmer Gegenwind haben gereicht. Den Beinen und der Lunge geht es nach Corona wieder gut.







Euch allen ein gutes neues Jahr.


----------



## Ketterechts (1. Januar 2023)

Den Neujahrsantrittsbesuch bei der Schwiegermutter nutze ich auch gerne für eine schöne Fahrt über den Odenwald 




Einfach toll wie früher gebaut wurde - nicht nur funktionell, sondern auch hübsch 



Blick rüber ins Bauland 


Leider hielten sich die Wolken standhaft über dem Odenwald - Richtung Bauland und Kraichgau schien die Sonne 



Zeit für eine Rast 



Schloß Zwingenberg 



Letzter Anstieg 







Ein gutes neues Jahr und vor allem Gesundheit euch allen .


----------



## chouca (2. Januar 2023)

das schöne Wetter genutzt um die neuen Hausstrecken zu erkunden


----------



## Tomek2020 (2. Januar 2023)

Kannst Du bitte etwas von der Sonne ins Ruhrgebiet umleiten???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diesy (2. Januar 2023)

Momentan auf Neujahrsrundreise im Schwarzwald.
Den Vormittag genutzt für eine Runde am Schluchsee, bevor der Regen kommt!




Erfrischungsgetränk am Windgfällweiher, ...ich hab ja schliesslich Urlaub!




...weiter gehts in den schwarzen Wald



 
mal ein Selfie von mir




und wieder zurück am Schluchsee.



Wind kommt auf, der Regen kommt! 
Es ist nicht mehr weit bis zum Auto!

Auch von mir ein Gutes Neues!!!


----------



## Thomas Sommer (4. Januar 2023)

Besser als erwartet, heute kein einzige Tropfen von oben!


----------



## msony (5. Januar 2023)

Hallo
Ab durch die Büsche.





Grüße 
Markus


----------



## BikingDevil (Samstag um 14:50)

Einmal bei bedecktem Himmel um Hannover rum und in der Eilenriede halt gemacht.


----------



## wtb_rider (Samstag um 18:08)

Heute haben sich ein paar lustige Gestalten auf den Weg in den Spreewald gemacht.
Es war ein tollen Wiedersehen und ich glaube wir hatte ne Menge Spass coole Gespräche und ich hab mir die obligatorische Delle ins Oberrohr gehämmert die in so ein Toad nunmal reingehört.
Stimmts @Horst Link ....





























sehr gerne bald wieder, Danke für die Gastfreundschaft und das super Wetter das du besorgt hast.
Gruss Kay


----------



## Horst Link (Samstag um 18:47)

War Falk dabei? Ist ja eigentlich sein Job. Herzliches Beileid und danke für die schönen Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prinz72 (Samstag um 19:27)

Die Sonne schien heute leider ca. 50km südlich Ri. Odenwald und Pfalz. Vom Taunus konnte man es erahnen…


----------



## Maliaton (Sonntag um 17:32)

Nach längerer Abstinenz saß ich heute mal wieder auf dem Rad - und habe mich für den Neuzugang entschieden. Das Fahrgefühl auf dem Wicked bleibt trotz verminderter Sattelüberhöhung etwas ungewohnt. Das Lenkverhalten ist recht nervös und die Abfahrt war eher anstregend. Aber Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht.
Leider ist die Kamera des Nokia-Handys so la la.


----------



## RidgeRunner89 (Sonntag um 19:56)

Wetter war eher bescheiden 🤨
Aber etwas Bewegung war nötig 😉
Dem Kona etwas Farbe spendiert 🍊😀













LG Andreas


----------



## Thomas Sommer (Montag um 09:59)

Gestern CTF in Holland mit sehr gutem Wetter, es hat immer da geregnet, wo ich nicht war


----------



## schnitzeljagt (Montag um 11:23)

Maliaton schrieb:


> Leider ist die Kamera des Nokia-Handys so la la.




Nokia Handy...

SO, einer bist Du also...


----------



## Maliaton (Montag um 11:25)

schnitzeljagt schrieb:


> Nokai Handy...
> 
> SO, einer bist Du also...
> 
> ...


Cooles Set-Up.
Aber nein, es gibt sie ja wieder die Nokias.


----------



## msony (Mittwoch um 11:34)

Guten Morgen
Kurze Regenpause genutzt.











Z Max beste bei dem Wetter

Grüße Markus


----------



## MadBiker80 (Mittwoch um 13:40)

msony schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> Kurze Regenpause genutzt.
> Anhang anzeigen 1617666Anhang anzeigen 1617667Anhang anzeigen 1617669Anhang anzeigen 1617671Anhang anzeigen 1617670Anhang anzeigen 1617672
> Z Max beste bei dem Wetter
> ...


Ständig unterwegs der Mann…bei Wind und Wetter👍🏼


----------



## Tomek2020 (Mittwoch um 16:46)

Das sieht spannend aus. Wo warst Du da??


----------



## msony (Mittwoch um 16:53)

Tomek2020 schrieb:


> Das sieht spannend aus. Wo warst Du da??


Halde  Rheinelbe Gelsenkirchen dann durch den Zechenwald dann Landschaftspark Mechtenberg und noch
durch einen Park,alles direkt bei mirvor der Haustuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas Sommer (Mittwoch um 20:03)

Du bist vielleicht zu früh gestartet Markus - heute Nachmittag war die Regenpause viel länger 


















...dafür bin ich zu spät gestartet. Es wurde schon fast dunkel.


----------



## msony (Mittwoch um 20:08)

Thomas Sommer schrieb:


> Du bist vielleicht zu früh gestartet Markus - heute Nachmittag war die Regenpause viel länger
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1617996
> 
> ...


Das stimmt,ab Mittags hat sich das Wetter beruhigt .
Zur Zeit sieht das immer von Holland rueber,aber halt nicht ueberall in NRW.


----------



## msony (Mittwoch um 20:14)

Das Rad sieht auf jeden Fall cool aus.
Ich wurde da jetzt gerne Klarlack draufmachen.





Sauber und geleckt mag ich die klassischen Raeder nicht so.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (Mittwoch um 20:32)

msony schrieb:


> Ich wurde da jetzt gerne Klarlack draufmachen.



So wurde die Splatter Lackierung erfunden.


----------



## msony (Mittwoch um 20:33)

Thomas Sommer schrieb:


> So wurde die Splatter Lackierung erfunden.


Jupp


----------

